# Thrift store blues & brags



## Joe Tradly

I dipped my toe for the first time in the waters of the thrift shop today. Went to the local goodwills and salvation armies in southeastern CT. 

After four places, my report is that you really do have to sift through some absolute trash, but there is good stuff there. I found at least two Southwick sacks and a press suit jacket (which fit! but no pants! and not wearable as an odd jacket). Most of the stuff, however wasn't my size. I just kept thinking to myslef, "boy, an Ask Andy trad would go nuts over this Harris Tweed sack for $5.99."

Wouldn't it be something if Andy hosted some sort of trad thrift find exchange? Like I'd buy up all the sacks at the local joint, and post what I found? Probably too much effort, and I probably should just buy them and sell them on ebay. Too much work though...

Onward and upward.

JB


----------



## AlanC

You'll get more efficient with some practice. Be careful. It's addicting.

You can offer things for sale in the Sales Forum here on AA. There are some family and friends, on and off forum, that I keep an eye out for when I'm thrifting, too.

Finding orphaned suit coats can be heartbreaking. I ran across a great Chester Barrie suit coat on Friday, but the trousers were nowhere in sight. I consoled myself with a cashmere Zegna sportcoat, though. :biggrin2:


----------



## mpcsb

Zegna is trad?

You're a better man than me - just can't do the thrift shop thing. For some reason family hand-me-downs are different. I do however, admire your resolution and thrift.

Cheers


----------



## vwguy

Joe Bondi said:


> I just kept thinking to myslef, "boy, an Ask Andy trad would go nuts over this Harris Tweed sack for $5.99."


Was it a 44L perhaps 

I'll hit up the local thrift stores every now again again, but NE WI just isn't as Trad as other parts of the country so the good finds are few & far between.

Brian


----------



## mfdugan

Joe Bondi said:


> I dipped my toe for the first time in the waters of the thrift shop today. Went to the local goodwills and salvation armies in southeastern CT.
> 
> After four places, my report is that you really do have to sift through some absolute trash, but there is good stuff there. I found at least two Southwick sacks and a press suit jacket (which fit! but no pants! and not wearable as an odd jacket). Most of the stuff, however wasn't my size. I just kept thinking to myslef, "boy, an Ask Andy trad would go nuts over this Harris Tweed sack for $5.99."
> 
> Wouldn't it be something if Andy hosted some sort of trad thrift find exchange? Like I'd buy up all the sacks at the local joint, and post what I found? Probably too much effort, and I probably should just buy them and sell them on ebay. Too much work though...
> 
> Onward and upward.
> 
> JB


It would be great to do some sort of exchange thing. We would have to trust each other on quality requirements but we could make a rule that you have to buy whatever a guy gets for you. Of course you could lay out your tastes, needs, wants etc. Most thrift stores are very cheap so you are only out 5 bucks if you hate it.

I have a local consignment shop/thrift store that gets some amazing stuff. Not a lot that would interest those in the trad forum i suppose but there were a few soutwick suits there awhile back. Just too small for me. Right now there are 3 Zegnas sitting there in a 42 or 44. They are not thrift prices but much better than ebay.

I scored yesterday with 13 Stefano Ricci self lined ties and 6 zegna ties at 4 bucks each. I know those arent of interest on this board but it was quite a deal. A couple nice Brooks ties for 2 bucks each as well.


----------



## abc123

EDIT - Nevermind, I just saw that you were in CT. Oh well, if anyone knows of any good shops in the DC metro area (especially the Maryland side), le me know!


----------



## AlanC

mpcsb said:


> Zegna is trad?


No, but I'm a mod of the Trad forum, I never said I dressed that way all the time. :biggrin2: It is of fairly conservative cut and style, however, three-button, check pattern. My sources inform me it's about a $2000 coat; I paid $6.88:

https://img311.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010394hp2.jpg

Sounds like some nice finds, mfdugan.

My closet runneth over from thrift finds.


----------



## tripreed

I think it's important to note that not all thrift stores are created equal. Some are charity-based, some are private companies; some get clothes from central-processing areas meaning that clothes could come from locations far away from the store itself, while others simply put out whatever donations are collected at the site; some sort by size and some (most annoyingly) sort by color. I suppose that each of these factors can have their own advantages and disadvantages resulting in better or worse odds of scoring what you're interested in. I guess the best advice I can offer is to visit _all_ of the thrift stores in your area and figure out which ones are best to visit on a regular basis. Perseverance is the name of the game (as AlanC, Well-Heeled King of Thrift Stores, has taught me numerous times).


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> Perseverance is the name of the game (as AlanC, Well-Heeled King of Thrift Stores, has taught me numerous times).


I'll be out tomorrow and have two thrift stores in my sites. As it will be Wednesday and thus half-off day at the Salvation Army I may have to swing by there as well.


----------



## crs

There is a thrift store near me that has a lot of tweed. I have not partaken thus far because I wanted to sniff some new ones first and haven't had a chance. The thrift tweeds have some kind of odor, not an unpleasant one, but since it has been many years since I owned one (and I smoked then), I am not sure whether all tweeds smell this way or whether these thrifties have some mild form of BO and thus ought to be avoided. So, do Harris Tweeds have a distinctive smell even when new?


----------



## Topsider

crs said:


> The thrift tweeds have some kind of odor


Don't you have them cleaned after you buy them?


----------



## DougNZ

Ah, the bittersweet experience of thrifting! How often have I found the perfect tweed jacket only to find it is a 40 when I'm a 42? I vainly try the jacket on, almost popping a shoulder in the process, and try to stretch the front accross my belly.

Still, the gems are worth it. Like the TM Lewin shirts for $3, the tattersall shirts for $4 and ... wait for it ... some perfectly fogey Church brogues for $3 (on sale with a $897 discount!!!).

In taking a change in career a couple of years ago, I was in need of a wardrobe makeover, and today I'm getting close to where I'm happy with 90% of it from thrift shops or inherited. In this day and age where most of the stuff in menswear stores is rubbish, one can still find superb specimens of the craftmanship of yesteryear in thriftshops. Stunning quality for rediculous prices.


----------



## crs

KentW said:


> Don't you have them cleaned after you buy them?


Of course. However, I had an unpleasant experience about 10 years ago when no amount of drycleaning seemed to help, so I purchase only odor-free. What I am asking is, is there a certain smell that is common to all Harris Tweeds, even new ones? Or have these Harris Tweeds likely acquired this mild odor via contact with humans and will only worsen via contact with me?


----------



## dpihl

*Of Napoleon Dynamite and Deseret Industries*

Two things my local thrift stores can be counted on for: Lots of leather tab braces, and Lots of brand new ties in unmanly colours.

The brace fad hit hard in the wake of the movie Wall Street. Alas, very few manufacturers offer trousers with buttons already sewn in.

The ties are presumably gifts from a loved one.

Some men just can't bring themselves to wear pink ties. Tsk. tsk. What a shame, as many of these are expensive ties, and very well made. Oh well, their loss is my gain I suppose.

Because Utah is predominantly Mormon, and because so many Mormons wear suits every Sunday, very rarely do the local thrift store suits and blazers reak of tobacco. True sacks are a bit more rare, but you do find them occasionally.

One interesting quirck of this part of the world, is that you can often find really nice blazers in smallish sizes. From the age of twelve, Mormon boys are encouraged to start wearing suits or blazers to church (although hot summer weather calls for a simple shirt and tie). By age sixteen, most boys in Utah own a blazer, and it only gets worn for four hours on Sunday. It comes off (in favor of jeans and a t-shirt within moments of church letting out).

For whatever reason, one rarely finds the twelve year old variety of suits or blazers in thrift stores. Must be that mothers pass them around to relatives and friends or something. Nevertheless, you can always find a good selection of conservative looking blazers in size 40 and even smaller.

The only problem with the exchange idea, is that the sizing on the tag is usually wrong. Unless there is a tag inside the breast pocket indicating a size 44L (etc.), you really have to try the jacket on.

If I were a size 40 or thereabouts, I would probably consider taking a thrift store safari through the Salt Lake City Area some time. Provo-ites are generally too cheap to buy good quality suits, and Ogden is a whole different animal. Salt Lake would probably suffice.

It might seem logical to stick to the East side of town, but I would actually suggest otherwise. I've found some really great stuff in even the most poverty struck parts of town.

No reason to worry about getting mugged or anything, just so you know. Utah may be famous for bankruptcy and white collar crime, but violent crimes are not very common. What violence you do hear about is mostly between domestic partners, or members of rival gangs.

I'm rambling here, so let me summarize. Lots of ties in pink and other unmanly colours. Often a good selection of braces. Lots of blazers in smallish sizes with no smell of smoke. Suits are more rare, but sometimes a good deal can be found. True sacks are rare nowadays. I suspect that's true everywhere you go.


----------



## AlanC

dpihl said:


> I've found some really great stuff in even the most poverty struck parts of town.


As tripreed points out, very often thrift stores are supplied from a central distribution center, which negates neighborhood location as a consideration. A lot of times the less savory parts of town will yield good results as there isn't as much competition for the good stuff.


----------



## mfdugan

dpihl said:


> Two things my local thrift stores can be counted on for: Lots of leather tab braces, and Lots of brand new ties in unmanly colours.
> 
> The brace fad hit hard in the wake of the movie Wall Street. Alas, very few manufacturers offer trousers with buttons already sewn in.
> 
> The ties are presumably gifts from a loved one.
> 
> Some men just can't bring themselves to wear pink ties. Tsk. tsk. What a shame, as many of these are expensive ties, and very well made. Oh well, their loss is my gain I suppose.
> 
> Because Utah is predominantly Mormon, and because so many Mormons wear suits every Sunday, very rarely do the local thrift store suits and blazers reak of tobacco. True sacks are a bit more rare, but you do find them occasionally.
> 
> One interesting quirck of this part of the world, is that you can often find really nice blazers in smallish sizes. From the age of twelve, Mormon boys are encouraged to start wearing suits or blazers to church (although hot summer weather calls for a simple shirt and tie). By age sixteen, most boys in Utah own a blazer, and it only gets worn for four hours on Sunday. It comes off (in favor of jeans and a t-shirt within moments of church letting out).
> 
> For whatever reason, one rarely finds the twelve year old variety of suits or blazers in thrift stores. Must be that mothers pass them around to relatives and friends or something. Nevertheless, you can always find a good selection of conservative looking blazers in size 40 and even smaller.
> 
> The only problem with the exchange idea, is that the sizing on the tag is usually wrong. Unless there is a tag inside the breast pocket indicating a size 44L (etc.), you really have to try the jacket on.
> 
> If I were a size 40 or thereabouts, I would probably consider taking a thrift store safari through the Salt Lake City Area some time. Provo-ites are generally too cheap to buy good quality suits, and Ogden is a whole different animal. Salt Lake would probably suffice.
> 
> It might seem logical to stick to the East side of town, but I would actually suggest otherwise. I've found some really great stuff in even the most poverty struck parts of town.
> 
> No reason to worry about getting mugged or anything, just so you know. Utah may be famous for bankruptcy and white collar crime, but violent crimes are not very common. What violence you do hear about is mostly between domestic partners, or members of rival gangs.
> 
> I'm rambling here, so let me summarize. Lots of ties in pink and other unmanly colours. Often a good selection of braces. Lots of blazers in smallish sizes with no smell of smoke. Suits are more rare, but sometimes a good deal can be found. True sacks are rare nowadays. I suspect that's true everywhere you go.


Rival gangs in Utah?


----------



## Topsider

crs said:


> What I am asking is, is there a certain smell that is common to all Harris Tweeds, even new ones? Or have these Harris Tweeds likely acquired this mild odor via contact with humans and will only worsen via contact with me?


OK, you made me go upstairs and sniff my jackets. Don't tell anyone, OK? 

All of my tweed sportcoats, new and pre-worn alike, have a "wooley" scent that is really only noticeable if you put your nose right up to them. It's rather like a wool sweater. At least one of them is labeled Harris Tweed, and it doesn't smell any different to me. Dunno if that helps. I don't smoke, and never did, nor to I tend to be around second-hand smoke much. Smoke can make clothing smell all kinds of funky...maybe that's what you're smelling?


----------



## AlanC

mfdugan said:


> Rival gangs in Utah?


Melchizedekian and Aaronic.


----------



## crs

KentW said:


> All of my tweed sportcoats, new and pre-worn alike, have a "wooley" scent that is really only noticeable if you put your nose right up to them. It's rather like a wool sweater. At least one of them is labeled Harris Tweed, and it doesn't smell any different to me. Dunno if that helps.


Yes, that is what I was wondering, as all of them, in varying sizes, seem to to have it. I suppose at $10 each I ought to give it a shot.


----------



## Nordicnomad

LOL that's pretty good Alan. 

I was dissapointed the one time I hit a thrift store (the DI in American Fork) in northern Utah. I didn't find anything I was tempted to buy. Guess I will have to try again. As for my local thrift store - fugghedaboutit. Pickings are pretty slim in a town of 7,000 - and I know most of the stuff is local because I am always coming accross things we donated.

As for the rival gangs in Utah judging from the news reports they seem to be mostly Samoan and Mexican. David, in your thrifting do you ever come upon nice traditional black polyester lava lavas for wearing to church? Perfect for the hot summer weather. It may be tempting to laugh at a man wearing a skirt and white shirt and tie; but when he is a 300 pound Samoan....


----------



## jamgood

crs said:


> Of course. However, I had an unpleasant experience about 10 years ago when no amount of drycleaning seemed to help, so I purchase only odor-free. What I am asking is, is there a certain smell that is common to all Harris Tweeds, even new ones? Or have these Harris Tweeds likely acquired this mild odor via contact with humans and will only worsen via contact with me?


I'll not pretend having experienced this, but I've read: Outer Hebridean crofter's sheds where Harris Tweed is woven are often heated by peat fires, and thus freshly woven HT may have a smokey ordor. Spun yarn is distributed to the crofters to weave, then collected to market. I think most commercial HT undergoes a cleaning process to rid it of the peat smell. However, it is possible to purchase some HT directly from a crofter that retains the eau de peat. Most likely what you've encountered is woolen fabric that has absorbed less romantic odors since the trip across the pond. Goodwill, and even more so the Salvation Army, can be that way.

Charlotte smog????? Try the Jr. League shop diagonally across from The Athens near CPCC. Apologies if I'm mistaken about your location, I thought I recalled your mentioning Charlotte in an earlier post.


----------



## A.Squire

(jabbing and sticking)
How is there a fundamental difference between shopping at the Salvation Army and staying at the Haven of Rest or standing in line for a meal on Wednesday night at the Come All Ye Hungry? (bobbing and weaving)

Allen


----------



## AlanC

If the Come All Ye Hungry is serving free filet mignon then I'm there.

The proceeds of most thrift shops go to charity so I'm just doing my part when I pick up my Norman Hilton, Brooks Brothers, Zegna, Canali, Robert Talbott, J Press, Hickey Freeman, Allen Edmonds, Ben Silver...(all brands I've picked up whilst thrifting).


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> If the Come All Ye Hungry is serving free filet mignon then I'm there.
> 
> The proceeds of most thrift shops go to charity so I'm just doing my part when I pick up my Norman Hilton, Brooks Brothers, Zegna, Canali, Robert Talbott, J Press, Hickey Freeman, Allen Edmonds, Ben Silver...(all brands I've picked up whilst thrifting).


I bumped into (literally) a patient of mine while shopping at the TJMAXX. I felt all hot and prickly. The savings was not worth it to me. 

Allen........or if you prefer _________.


----------



## AlanC

Doc, didn't I see you hanging out in the Land's End Overstocks section the other day?


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> Doc, didn't I see you hanging out in the Land's End Overstocks section the other day?


Yes, but I am less than thirty feet from a shower. I start the water before I log on. <winks>

Allen


----------



## Joe Tradly

Bottom line, Doc, is that not everyone is on a country doctor-squire's salary and can afford a suite of new tweeds each fall. I only have one tweed jacket, and I want more, but I just don't have the cash to make it happen. I've heard the rave around here about thrift and consignment shops as well as ebay. So I decided to give it a try.

The best thing about TNSIL, the trad sack suit is that it never changes. The Press suit jacket I saw today is the same jacket they're selling over there this fall. The tweeds are the same. Same cut, same fabric. So I take it to the cleaner and it's basically the same.

So for now, before I can afford the $500 tweeds, I'll give it a try at $10.

JB


----------



## A.Squire

Joe Bondi said:


> Bottom line, Doc, is that not everyone is on a country doctor-squire's salary and can afford a suite of new tweeds each fall. I only have one tweed jacket, and I want more, but I just don't have the cash to make it happen. I've heard the rave around here about thrift and consignment shops as well as ebay. So I decided to give it a try.
> 
> The best thing about TNSIL, the trad sack suit is that it never changes. The Press suit jacket I saw today is the same jacket they're selling over there this fall. The tweeds are the same. Same cut, same fabric. So I take it to the cleaner and it's basically the same.
> 
> So for now, before I can afford the $500 tweeds, I'll give it a try at $10.
> 
> JB


Hmm...I assumed everyone on the board worked because they needed a little something to do with their time. Do you mean to say that not all are trust fund babies? Well, I'll need to re-evaluate things a bit, what?

Allen


----------



## dpihl

*Rationalizations and other self flattery...*



AlanC said:


> As tripreed points out, very often thrift stores are supplied from a central distribution center, which negates neighborhood location as a consideration. A lot of times the less savory parts of town will yield good results as there isn't as much competition for the good stuff.


This is true of the local Deseret Industries stores, but not the Thrift Town and Jr. League stores. Deseret Industries distributes to many parts of the world, and I've noticed that blazers outnumber suits by twenty to one. I think a lot of the suits are shipped to South America where poverty prevents many LDS faithful from owning suits and such.



AlanC said:


> Melchizedekian and Aaronic.


Funny. I'm glad our theological differences have not prevented us from being friends. You are the best!

Anyway, there are really several gangs here. The Tongan Cripp Gang is a problem, in addition to the Samoan and Mexican gangs Nordicnomad mentions. There are also some Asian gangs, mostly Viet Namese and Phillipino.

I worked as a computer technitian at my old high school for awhile, and there were some real tensions there. Much worse than when I attended the school in the 80's. A track coach had tried to intervene in a fight one afternoon, and was shot and killed.

Many of the "at risk" kids were dumped in my computer lab by teachers who then found convenient excuses to leave for long periods of time. I lack the teaching credentials, but credentials don't make it any easier to deal with kids who want to kill each other. I'm almost glad I don't have that job anymore...



Allen said:


> (jabbing and sticking)
> How is there a fundamental difference between shopping at the Salvation Army and staying at the Haven of Rest or standing in line for a meal on Wednesday night at the Come All Ye Hungry? (bobbing and weaving)
> 
> Allen


Allen, I think about these questions often. You've hit me where it hurts, to be sure.

Please understand that I mostly just buy the frivolous stuff, and not something that would likely help the underpriveledged dress better for a job interview, or provide better quality of life for thier families.

Teal green hopsack blazers, repp ties with a predominantly hot pink background, etc.

I know, I know, I'm rationalizing...


----------



## vwguy

Allen said:


> Hmm...I assumed everyone on the board worked because they needed a little something to do with their time. Do you mean to say that not all are trust fund babies?
> 
> Allen


Don't I wish! I'm just a slave to "The Man" 

Brian


----------



## jamgood

My first foray into a thrift store was in search of leather bound books I'd been told were at the local Goodwill. I was somewhat embarrassed, even though I'm not exactly the local equivalent of the Prince Of Wales. In route to the book section in the back of the store, I glanced to the left at a round-rack of knit shirts. There, to my astonishment, was a new John Smedley of England ( www.johnsmedley.com ) sea island cotton knit shirt of the type that now retails for around $200. I think the price was less than $3. I was hooked for a while. Once acquired a new yellow wool gaberdine Polo blazer with tags for less than $10. When "Fairway and Greene" ( www.fairwayandgreene.com ) was a relatively new, slow selling brand, a nearby golf resort pro shop dumped about a dozen new F&G knit shirts at the Goodwill. I'm not in the Goodwill or Thrift Store habit now, but it allowed me to supersize the combo at the Scots-Irish fast food joint. The shoes that I slip on to run errands are a pair of Gokey's camp mocs, bought new at a Junior League shop for $10.

A couple of years ago I noticed a XJR parked beside a Maserati Spyder at a TJ Maxx. Mercedes and BMW are common there. I've encountered a Forbes US Richest 400 rummaging through the Polo sale table at a Dillard's, and another looking through ties at Syms. Not exactly thrift store shopping, but you may draw your own conclusions about their thriftiness.


----------



## AlanC

Today I picked up a Brooks Brothers glen plaid camel hair sportcoat ($4.88) and a Britches of Georgetowne gray pinstripe suit ($12.88), the latter not of the highest quality, but a good everyday/beater suit. Both fit great without alteration.

The wife grabbed several dresses, etc. for the gaggle of girls we've got.


----------



## kitonbrioni

The only vintage store I go to anymore is strictly 1960s trad in a very ironic way. I got a nice pure vicuna coat (though it doesn't have Sherman Adams name sewn inside). Cashmere sweater from Scotland. etc


----------



## crs

I went back to that thrift store and decided against the tweeds. However, I found a pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts (USA-made) in great condition for $3.50. They seemed to me to be shell cordovan. I took them to a cobbler across the street and he concurred. He is doing a little renewal inside the shoe and I will pick up Tuesday.


----------



## AlanC

Good job, crs!

I grabbed a pair of today, the uppers are in great shape, heels could use replacing. I think I may take them to a local cobbler and have the heels replaced and possibly a topy put on the sole. Sorry they're a bit out of focus here; this after a couple of thin coats of polish:










$4.88


----------



## Fred Best

*Orlando and Winter Park Thrift Shops?*

Can anyone recommend an thrift shops in the Orlando and Winter Park area?


----------



## jamgood

AlanC said:


> I think I may take them to a local cobbler and have the heels replaced


Combination leather/hard rubber heels with dovetail inserts are generically known as "McAfee heels" and you may want to specify something similar to the original type. ( I assume McAfee heels were first developed by the English (Scots-Irish?) bespoke shoe maker of the same name)


----------



## AlanC

mfdugan said:


> It would be great to do some sort of exchange thing.


In honor of the thrift exchange idea, if you're a 46R Trad I've got a deal for you. Please--take it off my hands!


----------



## Patrick06790

I love thrifting.

After a break from accumulating I dropped by Quality Thrift (Cong. Church) in Kent, Conn. and found what I have wanted for a while - a 6x2 double-breasted suit. With side vents, no less. Light grey with white pinstripes. I think there's enough in the trousers to do a cuff; otherwise no alterations required. Barney's label; I'm not hip enough to know if something's canvassed or not, but it looks and feels good.

I've gotten much pickier and less likely to buy things on the theory they'll work once I lose ten pounds or grow three inches; get it cleaned or altered; or some other quixotic hope.

I have a major closet purge coming up next month - lots of failed experiments, but some perfectly decent items in the 42R range. Forum members will get first crack. 

But now I have to go fishing. Selah.

P


----------



## Coolidge24

Allen said:


> (jabbing and sticking)
> How is there a fundamental difference between shopping at the Salvation Army and staying at the Haven of Rest or standing in line for a meal on Wednesday night at the Come All Ye Hungry? (bobbing and weaving)
> 
> Allen


If you're jabbing and sticking searching for some "money" aspect....

The VERY down on their financial luck stand in line at Come All Ye Hungry

All sorts of people shop at the salvation army.

Most of the people who shop at the junior league thrift shop near me appear to be upper middle class, and the goods they purchase have merely shuffled from one closet in West Hartford to another.

Having attended college on a trust fund, it does not make one averse to getting a good deal for quality clothes. Spending $5 instead of $500 is still spending $5 instead of $500, be you penniless or rich.

Perhaps if it cost $500 to get a plate of pasta, I'd show up at community centers for food too. As it is, I feel justified in spending $10-60/plate on a meal, but the gap between $5 and $500 for the same grey tweed jacket, --except the $5 one was probably made by someone here before the job went overseas and has narrower lapels, more natural shoulders, and is probably nicely broken in--is pretty big.

To me it's a no-brainer...a dry cleaning and maybe a few stitches in a loose button, or an alteration by my local tailor, and good as new.

That way I can invest more money in fun, future, etc.


----------



## Coolidge24

dpihl said:


> This is true of the local Deseret Industries stores, but not the Thrift Town and Jr. League stores. Deseret Industries distributes to many parts of the world, and I've noticed that blazers outnumber suits by twenty to one. I think a lot of the suits are shipped to South America where poverty prevents many LDS faithful from owning suits and such.
> 
> Funny. I'm glad our theological differences have not prevented us from being friends. You are the best!
> 
> Anyway, there are really several gangs here. The Tongan Cripp Gang is a problem, in addition to the Samoan and Mexican gangs Nordicnomad mentions. There are also some Asian gangs, mostly Viet Namese and Phillipino.
> 
> I worked as a computer technitian at my old high school for awhile, and there were some real tensions there. Much worse than when I attended the school in the 80's. A track coach had tried to intervene in a fight one afternoon, and was shot and killed.
> 
> Many of the "at risk" kids were dumped in my computer lab by teachers who then found convenient excuses to leave for long periods of time. I lack the teaching credentials, but credentials don't make it any easier to deal with kids who want to kill each other. I'm almost glad I don't have that job anymore...
> 
> Allen, I think about these questions often. You've hit me where it hurts, to be sure.
> 
> Please understand that I mostly just buy the frivolous stuff, and not something that would likely help the underpriveledged dress better for a job interview, or provide better quality of life for thier families.
> 
> Teal green hopsack blazers, repp ties with a predominantly hot pink background, etc.
> 
> I know, I know, I'm rationalizing...


I think the idea of the thrift store has also been misconstrued. It isn't the welfare agency to donate clothing to the poor...that's what those hampers outside schools ("clothes for kids," etc.) are.

Instead it's the MONEY they get from those tweed jackets you're buying...THAT, is my understanding, is what goes to help the poor.

There are always plenty of 2 button darted blue blazers, navy pinstripes, and grey flannels for the buying if anyone in dire straits ever needs to get ahold of them.

PS: I don't mean to knock the poor as a group, but I have yet to see "the poor" in any great number outfitted in anything remotely formal, even for court appearances. Perhaps if they stopped in at the Salvation Army more often the selection would not be as good.


----------



## dpihl

*My meager understanding of how it all works...*



Coolidge24 said:


> I think the idea of the thrift store has also been misconstrued. It isn't the welfare agency to donate clothing to the poor...that's what those hampers outside schools ("clothes for kids," etc.) are.


Deseret Industries is a little bit different from Goodwill Industries and Salvation Army. It is run by the LDS church, and is a part of the church's welfare program. They provide clothing to the poor in third world countries by the truckload and by the boatload. They provide a lot of other things as well. Flatware, drinking vessels, stuff you need to survive...

My observation locally has been that they put a lot of the best "business wardrobe builder" clothing in the most depressed parts of town. They also provide resume services, job counseling, interview coaching, and job leads to members who are out of work. They produce a lot of their own food, and give it away to those in need.

The D.I. stores in the wealthier parts of town sell more of the frivolous stuff-- pink linen blazers and the like.

We're all expected to donate time to this effort as faithful members. I remember as a child going down to one of the farms and pulling weeds from the onion rows. The rows were so long you could see the curvature of the earth as you looked down them.

Nowadays, we usually work in the bakery, or in the cannery, or some such. Most of the farming is handled by machines I guess. I'm told we still ship thousands of tons of wheat and other foodstuffs around the world.

Not trying to impress any of you, just trying to explain that it's a slightly different scenario.


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> Today I picked up a Brooks Brothers glen plaid camel hair sportcoat ($4.88) ...


Back from the cleaners:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Alan, I am a man able to compliment a darted jacket, and damn, that is a great find!

JB


----------



## vwguy

Very good score indeed!

Brian


----------



## spinlps

For those in the STL area, the (Council?) thrift shop just East of Olive & 170 has a pair of Florsheim Imperial Shell Blucher's for $20. A bit dusty, but they look to have some life in them. 9's or 9 1/2's I believe.


----------



## tripreed

spinlps said:


> For those in the STL area, the (Council?) thrift shop just East of Olive & 170 has a pair of Florsheim Imperial Shell Blucher's for $20. A bit dusty, but they look to have some life in them. 9's or 9 1/2's I believe.


If I were you I'd go pick those up and sell them on the Sales forum or on Ebay.


----------



## KMP

Inspired by this thread, I stopped out at a thrift store on my way home from work. I've never bought anything from such a store, so going in, it was kind of overwhelming at first. 

I left having spent $20.00 on two items. One pair of practically new Weejuns in a british khaki color that were made in the U.S. and a matching belt in my exact size from Coach. 

I had been seriously pondering for awhile whether or not to dish out the $100 for the Cayman II's from Sebago in a tan color. So this trip has potentially saved me 80 dollars and all I get out of it is a good belt and a pair of shoes that's better than it's $100 counterpart. Thanks guys.


----------



## paper clip

kmpowel2 said:


> Inspired by this thread, I stopped out at a thrift store on my way home from work. I've never bought anything from such a store, so going in, it was kind of overwhelming at first.
> 
> I left having spent $20.00 on two items. One pair of practically new Weejuns in a british khaki color that were made in the U.S. and a matching belt in my exact size from Coach.
> 
> I had been seriously pondering for awhile whether or not to dish out the $100 for the Cayman II's from Sebago in a tan color. So this trip has potentially saved me 80 dollars and all I get out of it is a good belt and a pair of shoes that's better than it's $100 counterpart. Thanks guys.


Welcome to the wonderful world of AAAC-Trad. You'll soon have a higher quality wardrobe, and those thrift and ebay finds justify more expensive purchases down the road!
Enjoy!


----------



## KMP

paper clip said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of AAAC-Trad. You'll soon have a higher quality wardrobe, and those thrift and ebay finds justify more expensive purchases down the road!
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the warm response. I'll definately check out more thrift stores in the future. As for ebay, I've been fond of that avenue for awhile now (won a pair of Aldens in excellent condition just a couple weeks ago).


----------



## AlanC

Got my own thrift store blues today, navy blue, that is. Brooks Brothers 'Makers' tropical weight 3/2 suit, canvas construction. It needs to be taken in a bit, but I think it's going to work out fine: $7.99. I have no idea how old it is.


----------



## Joe Tradly

[jealous]

Pictures when you get them, please.

JB


----------



## AlanC

Joe Bondi said:


> Pictures when you get them, please.


This is with a flash. Color is true navy, however. As it's a true tropical weight I'll likely put off alterations till next spring:


----------



## jackmccullough

Is it just me or do those lapels look really wide?


----------



## Patrick06790

Coolidge24 said:


> I think the idea of the thrift store has also been misconstrued. It isn't the welfare agency to donate clothing to the poor...that's what those hampers outside schools ("clothes for kids," etc.) are.
> 
> Instead it's the MONEY they get from those tweed jackets you're buying...THAT, is my understanding, is what goes to help the poor.


One of my regular haunts - Quality Thrift in Kent, Conn. - is run by that town's Congregational Church, and the proceeds go to their overseas outreach program.

The Bargain Barn in Sharon, Conn. is a different story. It's run by the Tri-State Health Care Auxiliary - a 501 (c) (3) that provides a number of assistance programs for un- or under-insured folks. They actually pay overhead and salaries, which is why the ubiquitous Brooks pinstripes are $40 or $50 rather than $10 (as Coolidge found out).

Since I cover both towns for my paper I go to these places not just to scout around for myself but to see who else is buying. Lots of bargain-hunters, to be sure, but I also spy people I know to be struggling picking up an armful of clothes - not to mention dishes, coffee pots, children's books and what appear to be complete sets of the works of Jeffrey Archer and Nelson DeMille.


----------



## Coolidge24

Thanks Patrick.

So I guess it all depends on the store.

Well, that, and why you are in the store.

In that way, the thrift store seems (not unlike the sack itself) a democratizing thing...people of all stripes can show up because they'd rather not OR can't pay retail, and come home with useful, quality, items like Brooks suits, coffeepots. Which reminds me, I've replaced many a broken dish from my own table by finding some pieces of the same (Pfaltzgraff) set at a thrift store.


----------



## vwguy

Whenever I mention I got something at the thrift store to my friends they expect that whatever it is worn out, stained, etc so they are very surprised when they see the jackets I've bought for $1.50. Today I found a 3 button houndstooth that doesn't look like it's ever been worn, sure it has darts and a side vents, but for $1.50 I can deal w/ those!

Brian


----------



## Coolidge24

Today's find:

J. Press charcoal grey herringbone suit, just my size.

San Francisco on the label.


----------



## Patrick06790

Coolidge24 said:


> Today's find:
> 
> J. Press charcoal grey herringbone suit, just my size.
> 
> San Francisco on the label.


The usual suspect, Coolidge?

I'm shocked, shocked!


----------



## Coolidge24

Patrick06790 said:


> The usual suspect, Coolidge?
> 
> I'm shocked, shocked!


Oddly, no...Middletown!


----------



## Patrick06790

*A Goodwill score - Torrington, Conn.*

Wandered into Goodwill the other day. They've gone berserk. Lots of empty shelf space, like a Soviet grocery store.

Everything that remained was marked up considerably. Somebody told me once that every three or four years Goodwill goes through a corporate conniption and decides to get into the vintage clothing, rare books business. Prices rise, sales droop and heads roll. Then it's back to normal.

However, they did have this Brooks 346 patch/sack blazer, 3/2, which requires no alterations. $9.99. Very welcome as I discovered a hole in the RL Cheaps - er, Chaps thrift model I've been using.

In the first photo I am demonstrating the expression used by the cognoscenti upon learning the hot water heater located directly above the closet has exploded:










The hidden third button:


----------



## vwguy

Great find Patrick and I love your expression 

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly

Pat, is that fish print behind you a Denton by any chance?

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Bondi said:


> Pat, is that fish print behind you a Denton by any chance?
> 
> JB


Nope, it's a watercolor by one of my clients from the rehab I used to toil in. As far as I know he's still sober two years and change later.

So all I can say is "Why, that's a Bill Mc.!"


----------



## Laxplayer

The coat looks great, nice find. Beautiful watercolor, Bill Mc is very talented.


----------



## jackmccullough

I haven't looked there for clothes, but Goodwill nationally operates an auction site, shopgoodwill.com.


----------



## Coolidge24

Patrick nice look, way to nail down the narrow tie too. Great.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick06790 said:


> Nope, it's a watercolor by one of my clients from the rehab I used to toil in. As far as I know he's still sober two years and change later.
> 
> So all I can say is "Why, that's a Bill Mc.!"


Thanks for this. Bill Mc. did a fine watercolor.

JB


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Nope, it's a watercolor by one of my clients from the rehab I used to toil in. As far as I know he's still sober two years and change later.
> 
> So all I can say is "Why, that's a Bill Mc.!"


Bill Mc is very talented...very nice work!


----------



## Patrick06790

*You too can resemble the Brooks catalog...*

...as long as you don't insist on the sculpted cheeks, 6'2" with a 32" inch waist, perfect hair and two percent body fat.

Item One: The fellow on page 17 of the Sept. 06 catalog. He is wearing at least $800 worth of stuff, not counting skivvies and shoes.










Item Two: Me doing an impersonation of Mr. Smoothie above










Item Three: Me in detail










Oscar de la Renta jacket from STP: $59; shirt from LE overstocks, $28; tie from Quality Thrift in Kent, Conn. (where Oscar lives, incidentally) $1; grey Lauren slacks from T.J. Maxx, $25; pocket square from Mulberrywood, $25; (unseen) Brooks penny loafers from eBay, $35.

I make that $173.

Not a trad ensemble, but serviceable.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick, great job.

Here's my own fall ensemble (too hot for it yet), and not pure Trad, either (some items posted previously):



Brooks Brothers camel hair sportcoat
Hart Schaffner Marx 'Made in Italy' cords, full waistband, lined to the knee, single pleat
Elliotts of Ireland woven emblematic tie

Total: ~$12

I'll probably wear a Brooks ecru OCBD with it (thrift, $3 or so) and my Alden burgundy penny loafers ($4.88).


----------



## spinlps

Stopped by a Thrift Shop I just noticed with my new route to work and picked up a pair of Shell Cordovan AE Cambridge in an unusual shade of brown. Given the combo heel and all that oil / fat on the surface, I'm fairly certain they are shell. Anyone care to guess what AE calls this color? It's not burgandy / #8 and doesn't appear to be cigar or ravello... possibly brandy or mohagany?

They're in great shape with just a few nicks here and there. They'll get some elbow grease tonight... I'll post some after pics when finished.

$4.95 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy

Good score on the AE shoes!

I recently found a nice Mongolian cashmere overcoat that fit perfect in the shoulders, but was an inch too short in the arms 

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

"Nicely done on the AEs," he said, his tone bristling with undisguised envy.


----------



## AlanC

spinlps said:


> Stopped by a Thrift Shop I just noticed with my new route to work and picked up a pair of Shell Cordovan AE Cambridge in an unusual shade of brown. Given the combo heel and all that oil / fat on the surface, I'm fairly certain they are shell. Anyone care to guess what AE calls this color? It's not burgandy / #8 and doesn't appear to be cigar or ravello... possibly brandy or mohagany?
> 
> They're in great shape with just a few nicks here and there. They'll get some elbow grease tonight... I'll post some after pics when finished.
> 
> $4.95 :icon_smile_big:


The creasing looks like shell. Do they have a leather heel or rubber? If a leather heel they're almost certainly shell.

Congrats! They'll look great with some work and shoe trees.

Edit: I just saw where you state a combo heel. I can't imagine they're not shell, then.


----------



## Untilted

i'm so jealous of some of you guys............ i need to go to thrift store more. if any of you see 36S/36R sack blazer in thrift store , get it please. i'll pay 10times the price.

i did score a real baracuta for 24 on ebay tho.


----------



## AlanC

vwguy said:


> I recently found a nice Mongolian cashmere overcoat that fit perfect in the shoulders, but was an inch too short in the arms


I got a J Press overcoat at thrift last year and had my tailor lengthen the sleeves. He ended up adding some fabric on the inside, but it's not visible unless you look up in the sleeve. It might be worth getting if you're willing to pay a little in alterations.


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> I got a J Press overcoat at thrift last year and had my tailor lengthen the sleeves. He ended up adding some fabric on the inside, but it's not visible unless you look up in the sleeve. It might be worth getting if you're willing to pay a little in alterations.


The first thing I did was check the sleeves and unfortunately there are wear marks all the way around the edges of the sleeves so it would be very noticeable if it was lenghtened. The rest of the jacket was almost perfect, but the sleeves were worn down to the fabric underneath. I suppose I could walk around w/ my arms hunched up into the coat 

Brian


----------



## paper clip

*AE Shells*

Spin:

WOW! Congrats! Kindly post pics post work-up.

Thanks,


----------



## Topsider

Picked up a *brand-new, with tags*, 100% wool, Brooks Brothers 3-button navy blazer (darted) in a local Salvation Army this afternoon...for _three dollars_. It's not my size, though (it's a 41R), so it's eBay-bound.


----------



## spinlps

KentW said:


> Picked up a *brand-new, with tags*, 100% wool, Brooks Brothers 3-button navy blazer (darted) in a local Salvation Army this afternoon...for _three dollars_. It's not my size, though (it's a 41R), so it's eBay-bound.


WOW!

"I think we have a... Winner, winner ! Chicken Dinner!"


----------



## Joe Tradly

Untilted said:


> i'm so jealous of some of you guys............ i need to go to thrift store more. if any of you see 36S/36R sack blazer in thrift store , get it please. i'll pay 10times the price.
> 
> i did score a real baracuta for 24 on ebay tho.


Tilt, you're likely to have better luck than I...it seems like EVERYthing I try on is too small....

JB


----------



## spinlps

paper clip said:


> Spin:
> 
> WOW! Congrats! Kindly post pics post work-up.
> 
> Thanks,


Will do. Already looking good after almost an hour alternating between the shine rag & brush.


----------



## vwguy

Stopped at a new thrift store tonite, more good stuff, but of course not in my size. Two Harris tweed half lined jackets, one brown, one black, both were about a 40R.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire

spinlps said:


> Will do. Already looking good after almost an hour alternating between the shine rag & brush.


Spinlps, I recommend you outsource to a young boy with rhythm--trying to keep from singing the blues. Beat ya to it, Mac. 


winking twice,

Allen


----------



## spinlps

Allen said:


> Spinlps, I recommend you outsource to a young boy with rhythm--trying to keep from singing the blues. Beat ya to it, Mac.
> 
> winking twice,
> 
> Allen


And miss out on the theraputic benefits imparted from shinin' your own? Besides, this is as close to a workout as I'm going to get this week.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*thrift store blues*



spinlps said:


> And miss out on the theraputic benefits imparted from shinin' your own? Besides, this is as close to a workout as I'm going to get this week.:icon_smile_wink:


Allen-
Thank you!
spinlps-
Allen is absolutely correct and we recommend that you need a gym membership.


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> spinlps-
> Allen is absolutely correct and we recommend that you need a gym membership.


So do my trousers...


----------



## mcarthur

*thrift store blues*



spinlps said:


> So do my trousers...


spinlps-
I have an addition to your "to do list" call for gym memberships tomorrow morning


----------



## Topsider

Latest find: Harris tweed shooting coat by Orvis (like the one pictured), in virtually unworn condition...$12.


----------



## eagle2250

KentW said:


> Latest find: Harris tweed shooting coat by Orvis (like the one pictured), in virtually unworn condition...$12.


Kent: you have just driven a retail "stake" in my financial heart. I paid Orvis $349 for that jacket...obviously I'm going to the wrong thrift stores! How do you like the coat?


----------



## AlanC

I like the pockets. Great find!


----------



## Topsider

eagle2250 said:


> Kent: you have just driven a retail "stake" in my financial heart. I paid Orvis $349 for that jacket...obviously I'm going to the wrong thrift stores! How do you like the coat?


I really like the look and fit, although it seems to appear a little "bulky" because of the bellows pockets and biswing back. Do you wear yours like a regular sportcoat, or more like Fall outerwear? I'm thinking that I'll probably use it more as outerwear because it's so casual-looking.

I found it at a D.A.V. store, by the way. They have some of the best stuff, in my area, at least.


----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> Kent: you have just driven a retail "stake" in my financial heart. I paid Orvis $349 for that jacket...obviously I'm going to the wrong thrift stores! How do you like the coat?





KentW said:


> I really like the look and fit, although it seems to appear a little "bulky" because of the bellows pockets and biswing back. Do you wear yours like a regular sportcoat, or more like Fall outerwear? I'm thinking that I'll probably use it more as outerwear because it's so casual-looking.
> 
> I found it at a D.A.V. store, by the way. They have some of the best stuff, in my area, at least.


Kent: You certainly have a great find at an incredible price! I have worn mine as both a regular sportcoat and, less frequently as Fall outerwear. I love the bi-swing back but, the bellows pockets...not so much. More importantly, my wife really dislikes those pockets, a point of which I am sweetly reminded, each time I wear the coat! She says it looks like (of all things) a field coat! I am considering looking into the possibility of having the pocket edges stitched down but am somewhat concerned it might destroy the overall visual effect of the coat. On the up-side, I have recieved several compliments when I've worn it.


----------



## Topsider

eagle2250 said:


> More importantly, my wife really dislikes those pockets, a point of which I am sweetly reminded, each time I wear the coat! She says it looks like (of all things) a field coat! I am considering looking into the possibility of having the pocket edges stitched down but am somewhat concerned it might destroy the overall visual effect of the coat. On the up-side, I have recieved several compliments when I've worn it.


I don't think I'd sew the pockets down...those little details (along with the throat latch, three-button front, and bi-swing back) set the shooting coat apart from run-of-the-mill Harris tweed jackets. Like a bow tie, they're also somewhat eccentric, which probably explains why our wives (mine said the exact same thing) aren't as enamored of the coat as we are.

That being said, I'm looking forward to cooler weather. :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

Pringle navy wool sweater, sized in inches/cm rather than general (S,M,L) sizing, made in Scotland, $2.99 (had to pay full price today). It needs to be hand washed (smells of moth balls, which is probably what saved it). It's very hard to find sweaters without moth holes.










There was also a sized grey Brooks sweater, almost certainly from the same person, but it was a bit tight and had some stains that I wasn't sure would come out so I showed restraint and left it. I also eyed a couple of coats that I may go back for on half off day. I didn't want to pay the $25 price tag for each.


----------



## mcarthur

*thrift store*



AlanC said:


> Pringle navy wool sweater, sized in inches/cm rather than general (S,M,L) sizing, made in Scotland, $2.99 (had to pay full price today). It needs to be hand washed (smells of moth balls, which is probably what saved it). It's very hard to find sweaters without moth holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a sized grey Brooks sweater, almost certainly from the same person, but it was a bit tight and had some stains that I wasn't sure would come out so I showed restraint and left it. I also eyed a couple of coats that I may go back for on half off day. I didn't want to pay the $25 price tag for each.


AlanC-
Pringle used to make the best cashmere sweaters in either four ply or two ply. I do not remember prices from the 1950's or 1960's because even in Scotland you would have paid a lot more. Good find!


----------



## AlanC

Finally got the moth ball smell out of the Pringle sweater above.

Today, two ties for spring/summer (both cotton RL Polo)...

...two for fall/winter:










These are both vintage made in England for the now defunct Richard's of Mountain Brook, 3.25" wide.

One of the Polo ties has a $27.50 pricetag. I think Polo ties go for about 3x that these days.


----------



## tripreed

*The San Francisco treat...in Alabama?*

Here is a tie that I picked up at the thrift store today. I was originally going pass on it, until I looked at the label. It is a 100% wool tie from Cable Car Clothiers. How it made its way to the thrift store in Centerpoint, Alabama, I'm not sure we'll ever know.

https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ccctieiy7.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Found this overcoat yesterday. It's a little small for me. I haven't decided what to do with it.


----------



## lovemeparis

dpihl said:


> Anyway, there are really several gangs here. The Tongan Cripp Gang is a problem, in addition to the Samoan and Mexican gangs Nordicnomad mentions. There are also some Asian gangs, mostly Viet Namese and Phillipino.
> 
> I worked as a computer technitian at my old high school for awhile, and there were some real tensions there. Much worse than when I attended the school in the 80's. A track coach had tried to intervene in a fight one afternoon, and was shot and killed.


My gosh, poor man! He must had a big mouth that insulted WOMEN...I want to VOMIT.

...from paris (at least I still have my American passport hihi):icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis

dpihl said:


> Anyway, there are really several gangs here. The Tongan Cripp Gang is a problem, in addition to the Samoan and Mexican gangs Nordicnomad mentions. There are also some Asian gangs, mostly Viet Namese and Phillipino.
> 
> I worked as a computer technitian at my old high school for awhile, and there were some real tensions there. Much worse than when I attended the school in the 80's. A track coach had tried to intervene in a fight one afternoon, and was shot and killed.


My gosh, poor man! He must had a big mouth and insulted WOMEN. I wanted to VOMIT.

...from paris (at least I still have my American passport) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Teacher

spinlps said:


> Stopped by a Thrift Shop I just noticed with my new route to work and picked up a pair of Shell Cordovan AE Cambridge in an unusual shade of brown. Given the combo heel and all that oil / fat on the surface, I'm fairly certain they are shell. Anyone care to guess what AE calls this color? It's not burgandy / #8 and doesn't appear to be cigar or ravello... possibly brandy or mohagany?
> 
> They're in great shape with just a few nicks here and there. They'll get some elbow grease tonight... I'll post some after pics when finished.
> 
> $4.95 :icon_smile_big:


Great score! AE used to do models in whiskey shell, though these certainly don't look like whiskey (unless the pic's color is way off). In any case, you are one lucky dog!


----------



## AlanC

Things have been fairly light lately, but on a couple of visits I picked up:

Alan Paine grey lambswool v-neck sweater vest (I've actually been looking for one so I can dress like Patrick) ($1.50)
Hermes tie ($2.50, 3.25")
leather bound copy of _All the King's Men_ from the Southern Classics series (from which I have 5 other titles already) ($2.50)


----------



## vwguy

Most things I've been finding aren't in my size, or any others in the thrift exchange, there must have been some reall small Trads in my area back in the day 

I did find a pair of AE Lloyds in my size for $8!

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

Salvation Army, Torrington, Conn. was good to me yesterday. Got this Harris sack which has an odd feature (odd to me, anyway) - a button on both sides in the middle. Photo is of it buttoned with the one on the underside of the lapel.



















Also found a grey herringbone Magee that needs the sleeves altered. Not a sack, but rather fogeyish.

$6.98 for both.

I had my notebook with me with people's sizes and there was nothing of interest for the slender gent, nor for you Lurches. Matter of fact, nothing of interest at all except the two things that happened to be in my size. (There was a pair of J&M shell wingtips, size 13, but they looked like a dog had been at them and one had a literal hole in the sole, so I passed.) Such is the thrift life.


----------



## vwguy

Great jacket Patrick and I do apprecite you keeping an eye out for us at your thrift stores!

Brian


----------



## Andersdad

*Another 42Reg*

I'm also a 42 Reg :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790

Andersdad said:


> I'm also a 42 Reg :icon_smile_big:


Stay tuned, I will be moving some stuff along in the next few weeks.


----------



## AlanC

This thread has languished for awhile so here are some recent finds to get things going again. A couple of these are serving as motivation to lose some extra holiday good cheer I'm carrying around with me, but with some laps around the track (for me) and slight alterations (for them), they should be good to go.

Barry Bricken mid-grey wool trousers:










Brooks Bros rust cord vest with silk (sure feels like it) back (as seen in the 'What Are You Wearing Thread' Wednesday):










Recent tie acquisitions, (l to r) Nicky linen, Hawkes & Keynes, Polo wool, Etro paisley and Robert Talbott houndstooth:










And for the piece(s) de resistance, two sportcoats, 3/2 dartless, partially lined, both silk blend I'm pretty sure:

And a close-up for fabric and maker detail:


----------



## Patrick06790

Is it that your thrift shops are just better than ours, or are you just a superior shopper?

Not that I haven't had my share of triumphs, but you guys in Alabama seem to be sitting on treasure troves of unimaginable worth.


----------



## AlanC

I like to think it's the latter. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Laxplayer

Great finds Alan. I wish we had a thrift store around here that had clothing like that.


----------



## AlanC

Well, it's cyclical for me. I'd been in a dry period, with just the occasional odd find here and there. Things have picked up in the last month or so. The odd vest and a couple of the ties came from holiday thrifting in Memphis. Gotta get something out of visiting the in-laws. :biggrin2:


----------



## Isaac Mickle

*Martin Luther King day*

In my experience, Martin Luther King day more or less marks the best time, all year, to hit the thrift stores. In my area, they are positively groaning with late December tax write-off donations. It takes a few weeks to get that stuff on the floor.


----------



## mcarthur

*Thrift store blues*

AlanC-
Do the Barry Bricken wool trousers have brace buttons?


----------



## AlanC

Indeed they do, Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

*Thrift store blues*



AlanC said:


> Indeed they do, Mac!


AlanC-
Is Barry Bricken the maker of the trousers or the store that sold the trousers?
What is your valuation of the trousers?


----------



## TradTeacher

Laxplayer said:


> Great finds Alan. I wish we had a thrift store around here that had clothing like that.


My sentiments exactly...I try and hit all of the Goodwill's here once a week if I can, but always seem to strike out. In fact, in all my visit's, I've only made a purchase once (2 BB ties, Talbott tie, Southwick suit). That was a good day, but hardly enough to make up for all of the great finds Alan C, Patrick and others come across often. Well done, sir...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

I read somewhere that Goodwill execs periodically undergo a sort of corporate spasm and decide they are not thrift shops but purveyors of fine vintage clothing. The prices go kablooey, sales plummet and the brilliant CEO who cooked up the scheme is canned. Repeat every five years or so.

So at my Goodwill yesterday, where thankfully the pricing mania had not yet affected the shoe department, there were Abboud and Boss suits, very average stuff, marked at $39.99 and $49.99, respectively.

And a Burberry suit that suffered from collar creep was $99.99!

Sorry, but when I think "thrift" the steel shutters in my mind come rattling down after $15.


----------



## vwguy

I'm going to hit up the local Thrifts in town later this morning, funny how only one of them gets good stuff, but I check the other two just in case.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

Remember your pals, Brian.


----------



## vwguy

Patrick06790 said:


> Remember your pals, Brian.


Oh yes, I always post up is I see something good that in't my size, I just don't come across the good stuff that ofetn.

Brian


----------



## vwguy

I stuck out today, found a navy blue toggle coat that was throughly trashed and made of "questionable" material so I passed. A 43R Polo University Club blazer, eh. The only thing I thought about getting was a tan (wool/nylon?) overcoat, but I'll wait until that goes on sale for $3 

Brian


----------



## windsor

My "find" for this week was a Burberry(England) overcoat. Heavy tweed cloth in a large herringbone design. Gray with other color flecks.Single breasted with fly front and in very good condition. All original buttons. 45.00


----------



## vwguy

Again, no luck today. I did see some wingtip AEs (MacAlister?) that were throughly trashed and a bunch of Target's velvet jackets w/ all the tags still on them which I thought was interesting.

Brian


----------



## Topsider

Ran across probably 20 Gieves and Hawkes ties today at the local DAV, obviously all donated by the same guy. Most were in pretty good shape, although a few of the nicer-looking ones had been worn a little too much for me (excessively wrinkled where the knot would be), and some were just ugly. I found three "keepers" out of the lot, four bucks each.


----------



## The Deacon

*Beantown's Goodwill*

Royal Tweed bal Wings Premium Grade by Cheaney for Church excellent condition $3

Cordovan Colored AE Grayson new $3

Cordovan Colored Alden cap toe bals good condition $3

Exec Imperial wings excellent condition $3

USA made Bostonian Black wings very good condition $3

Vintage Brown USA made Bostonian Plain toe double sole with heel cleat and leather heels and nails identical to vint. Florsheim. fair $3

Shell cordovan plain toe double sole bluchers very good condition $3

Alas, Christmas in February!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

^ All of those in your size? Amazing!

What is your opinion of the Bostonians?


----------



## The Deacon

*Bostonians*

These vintage Brown Bostonians are the plain toe equivalent of the vintage Florsheim Royal Imperial gunboat wings. Identical to Florsheim's vintage Plain toe. An exceedingly solid, long lasting shoe. The USA made Black Bostonian wings are an average, competently put together shoe. The Executive Imperial wings really surprised me. They look good, have thick calf leather and sturdy soles. IMO,they are (felt) better than the vintage cognac AE McNeils I owned and on par with the cognac AE MacGregors I had.


----------



## tsweetland

The Deacon said:


> Royal Tweed bal Wings Premium Grade by Cheaney for Church excellent condition $3
> 
> Cordovan Colored AE Grayson new $3
> 
> Cordovan Colored Alden cap toe bals good condition $3
> 
> Exec Imperial wings excellent condition $3
> 
> USA made Bostonian Black wings very good condition $3
> 
> Vintage Brown USA made Bostonian Plain toe double sole with heel cleat and leather heels and nails identical to vint. Florsheim. fair $3
> 
> Shell cordovan plain toe double sole bluchers very good condition $3
> 
> Alas, Christmas in February!:icon_smile_big:


which goodwill store is this?


----------



## AlanC

Just in time for spring...

Norman Hilton (bullet proof) brown tweed 3/2 sack suit from the late lamented Richard's of Mountain Brook, Trad shop par exellence (second pic is more accurate on color):





$7 (after 30% off)

This acquisition is part of my ongoing plan to dress more like Patrick.

I also picked up two regimental stripe ties, one Land's End (really nice), the other an Atkinson's Irish Poplin. Both are now in the possession of tripreed.


----------



## TradMichael

Last night I found a "Brooks 346" OCBD that looked new & still had the dry cleaning tags on it. Only $4 so I took a chance.


----------



## ATN

AlanC - The Norm Hilton is wonderful. It looks a bit like a glen plaid, or is it just my monitor? Color me envious.


----------



## wnh

Bump. Spent a good part of the day today thrifting and have got quite a case of the blues myself. For those in the St. Louis area, pay attention.

What I missed out on today:

At Scholar Shop in Clayton:
J. Press 3/2 sack suit, light brown glen plaid with blue accents. Beautiful suit. Probably a 38S or 39S.
Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack suit, navy glen plaid. Probably a 39S. 
$25 each, plus 25% off from now until July 3rd.

At Scholar Shop in Webster Groves:
Jos. A. Bank 3/2 seersucker suit. 42R I believe. Don't recall the price.
Corbin 2 button sack madras jacket. Probably a 38S. $7.50 after the 25%.
Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack, gray glen plaid with brown. About a 42R or 42S.
Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack navy blazer, 40S I believe. Not a big bummer as I've already got two of these.
A handful of emblematic ties, all on navy backgrounds. One was from Murray's in Nantucket, with "I [heart] [sailboat image]" as diagonal stripes. Polyester, though. If anybody here is a dermatologist, you may be interested in the emblematic that portrayed a cross-section of a hair follicle coming through the skin. Quite interesting.

Quite a bummer of a day, though I did leave the Webster Groves store with a BB long sleeve madras shirt.


----------



## markdc

*Thrifting in New York City*

Given the great number of thrift stores in Manhattan, do any of you have any suggestions as to which ones I should go to first? I've been to the Goodwill on the Upper West Side and Upper East Side, since those are closest to where I live, but what other locations would you recommend?

And what about Salvation Army or other non-"chain" thrift stores?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## wnh

markdc said:


> Given the great number of thrift stores in Manhattan, do any of you have any suggestions as to which ones I should go to first? I've been to the Goodwill on the Upper West Side and Upper East Side, since those are closest to where I live, but what other locations would you recommend?
> 
> And what about Salvation Army or other non-"chain" thrift stores?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


I would say take the time to check them all out. You can't know what they have unless you go take a look around.


----------



## Patrick06790

I found an ascot at my favorite thrift a while back, and passed it on to a friend who wears nothing but. He's 83 and can do what he wants, including marching into the newsroom just now and handing me this mess of bow ties, all BB except one and all in good shape


----------



## stfu

Wish I had friends like that! (love the red and white stripe bow)

And it is funny that you resurrect this thread. I came across it yesterday during an unrelated search.


----------



## CMDC

A couple nice finds recently:

Southwick 3/2 sack suit, grey










2 button sack, no brand. Grey flannel










Dexter longwings. Off for a re-heeling tomorrow: $4


----------



## Ceezer

When you purchase something at a thrift store, do you try it on or do you just make the purchase on the justification that it's only costing you a couple dollars?

Because of where I live yard sales would be pretty tough and even Craigslist isn't much of an option so I just drop everything off at the Salvation Army, but I've never been inside to see if they have dressing rooms or anything.


----------



## JLWhittington

*Thrift measuring tips*

Not all thrift stores have dressing rooms, so take along a tape measure. Most shops do have a yardstick somewhere, so you can measure the shoulders and sleeves on that coat before slipping it on. 
A friend of mine in the wholesale clothing business also passed this great tip along--if you want to see if the waist will fit and there's no dressing room, fasten the waist closure and wrap the waistband around your neck (holding each side seam). If the side seams are touching or overlapping somewhat, they should fit your waist. YMMV obviously, something to try at home with a pair of trousers that fit properly so you have a feel for it. Saves lots of time!


----------



## Joe Beamish

In thrift stores, I usually don't try things on. I just rely on the size. Unless it's underwear -- those sizes are so inconsistent. I usually try on the underwear.


----------



## Peak and Pine

JLWhittington said:


> If you want to see if the waist will fit and there's no dressing room, fasten the waist closure and wrap the waistband around your neck (holding each side seam). If the side seams are touching or overlapping somewhat, they should fit your waist.


I'm not getting this at all, particuarly if others in the store see you doing this.​


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I too was wondering if this wasn't just some cunning plot to make us all look ridiculous. So, I tried it just now, and I can report that it works very well with khakis. Useful info. to have!

Of course, you'll still look ridiculous doing it....


----------



## boatshoe

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm not getting this at all, particuarly if others in the store see you doing this.​


I've actually heard this before. It has something to do with average body proportions, that on an average body the neck size is half the waist size. Obviously this technique would only work if your neck size was indeed half your waist.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've seen others doing it at the thrift store.
makes sense, my neck is 15.5", my waist is 32", close enough for jazz.


----------



## stfu

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I've seen others doing it at the thrift store.
> makes sense, my neck is 15.5", my waist is 32", close enough for jazz.


It is a ridiculous standard.

I wear a 15.5 neck, and (unfortunately perhaps!) no where near a 32 waist. Too many people are unique to use that as even a base approach, IMO.


----------



## JLWhittington

*Southwick sacks? Too good to be true....*

The local thrift cottage had four, yes four, Southwick sacks in my size (some trouser alts reqd). Alas, every one of them had moth holes. Dang!
Did pick up two Brooks Brothers sack suits that must have belonged to the same gent, a partly lined tan 346 and a taupe "wash and wear" model. On their way to the tailor!


----------



## Pentheos

The thrift stores around me are filled with trash -- quite literally, trash.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Joe Beamish said:


> In thrift stores, I usually don't try things on. I just rely on the size. Unless it's underwear -- those sizes are so inconsistent. I usually try on the underwear.


Especially the womens underwear!!


----------



## swb120

Many thrift stores have yardsticks somewhere in the store, or even tape measures. Personally, I take a tape measure with me (though it always elicits strange looks from other patrons!).


----------



## dwebber18

I agree with the trash sentiment. 2 local thrift stores here had nothing of interest except 2 suits from local upper level mens stores and 1 pair of very worn AE. Unfortunately I'm a large size and have big feet, so not many people are in my size range. Maybe one day I'll get lucky, haha


----------



## crohnsappleadams

In every thrift store in Wichita there is an abundance of camel hair sport coats and cheap tweeds, and absolutely nothing else of value. But hey, if you're in to '80s Staffords and/or polyester Haggars, south central Kansas is a gold mine.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The thrifts here are usually pretty sparse (esp when it comes to suits in my size) but the past month I've found one (and only one) piece of the following two piece suits: navy blue Norman Hilton sack, Chipp gray flannel, old St. Andrews Polo, a cool bold checked Burburry, and a (non-trad) pinstriped Coreneilli (I know I'm not spelling it right).

Searching, and re-searching the racks-men's, women's, childrens, costumes-- for the missing pieces and coming up empty is torture.


----------



## KCKclassic

sorry wichita has it so bad......KC has been treating my wardrobe pretty well lately. I've been on a roll. In fact, I may have a problem!

gotta brag somewhere:

shetland's- dark grey, deep heathered blue, light blue and burgundy. All from McGeorge, with a local men's shop label. Probably from the same owner.

shirts- 2 brooks spread collar shirts in "springy" colors (unworn), tan gingham PRL OCBD, purple plaid PRL buttondown, barely worn pink gap OCBD

pants- no name brown scottish tweed trousers, decent dark grey wool pants, and a pair of old, gap seersucker pants, flat front with cuff (can't wait to wear them)

ties- Several brooks and j press regimental stripes, a plaid talbot

coats- a terrific older brooks brown herringbone. fits beautifully with no alterations needed

also, a JAB cashmere sweater. My first 100% cashmere piece. I'm hooked. Finally, a 100% cashmere navy topcoat. The lining was a little rough in this, but it is currently being worked on.

there have been a few more finds over the past several months, these are just the highlights.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

KCKclassic said:


> sorry wichita has it so bad......KC has been treating my wardrobe pretty well lately. I've been on a roll. In fact, I may have a problem!
> 
> gotta brag somewhere:
> 
> shetland's- dark grey, deep heathered blue, light blue and burgundy. All from McGeorge, with a local men's shop label. Probably from the same owner.
> 
> shirts- 2 brooks spread collar shirts in "springy" colors (unworn), tan gingham PRL OCBD, purple plaid PRL buttondown, barely worn pink gap OCBD
> 
> pants- no name brown scottish tweed trousers, decent dark grey wool pants, and a pair of old, gap seersucker pants, flat front with cuff (can't wait to wear them)
> 
> ties- Several brooks and j press regimental stripes, a plaid talbot
> 
> coats- a terrific older brooks brown herringbone. fits beautifully with no alterations needed
> 
> also, a JAB cashmere sweater. My first 100% cashmere piece. I'm hooked. Finally, a 100% cashmere navy topcoat. The lining was a little rough in this, but it is currently being worked on.
> 
> there have been a few more finds over the past several months, these are just the highlights.


I'll be up in KC for Super Bowl weekend. I might hit a store or two while I'm there. Any recommendations?

Wichita is a complete cultural void. As my father says, it's nowhere close to nature or civilization.


----------



## chacend

Picked up a Grey Birdseye Paul Stuart suit today in phenomenal condition today for $19. Fits almost perfect just some cuff adjustment and pant waist adjustment and it will be gorgeous.:aportnoy:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AARRGH!

I rarely find suits or sportcoats my size, and I don't think I've ever seen any J. Press at the thrifts (over 1000 miles away).

Stopped by the local shop today and there were two mint condition, J. Press suit jackets in gray flannel and navy blue 3-season. 
Very recent, tags said either 05 or 09, looked to be my size.
Of course trousers were nowhere to be found, turned the store inside out looking for them, didn't even try the jackets because it seemed it would only add to the frustration.


----------



## Cardinals5

I heard ya, TBS - recent brushes with greatness: solid charcoal BB Golden fleece 3/2 suit jacket (no trousers to be found), three 3/2 Norman Hilton suit jackets (no trousers), vintage Grenfell trench (size 34), numerous vintage cashmere sweaters (all with unrepairable holes)...


----------



## NCJackson

*Rules for Thrifting.*

1. Thrifting is a hobby. Don't think you can pop in once or twice a year on a Saturday afternoon and build a secondhand wardrobe.
2. If you can, try and stop in early in the week. 
3. Don't go in looking for anything in particular, you'll be disappointed. Take pleasure in the random.
4. It helps to be of average size.
5. Be willing to pay for cleaning, repairs, and alterations.
6. Each time you have a look at something first ask yourself: "Am I going to wear this?"
7. Check the collar and sleeves. These seem to the most commonly stained parts of clothing and can be overlooked at a glance.
8. Learn to recognize quality materials and construction. Don't always go by labels. The quality of goods has declined for many well-known names, and many high quality goods were produced by the now-forgotten.
9. The same principles of style apply to thrifted and new clothes. Bad taste is never a bargain.
10. Give back. If your size has changed or you're sick of wearing something and it's in decent shape, don't let it waste away in your closet, pass it on.


----------



## crs

The first Mecer shirt I've seen had a large hole in the sleeves, and when I expressed dismay, the cashier tried to brighten my mood by directing me to some Kenneth Coles.

A thrift store near here has half-a-dozen 1950s custom suits with working sleeve buttons and perfect fabric besides the heavy smell of cigar smoke permeating the cloth. They have been marinating in the smoke smell in garmet bags for 40 or 50 years.

A few J.Press suits with bad BO. Take a shower, Skippy,


----------



## crs

Sulka tie with a wine stain. Vintage corduroy sack jacket with a little grease stain on the arm.


----------



## chinotshirt

crs said:


> The first Mecer shirt I've seen had a large hole in the sleeves, and when I expressed dismay, the cashier tried to brighten my mood by directing me to some Kenneth Coles.
> 
> A thrift store near here has half-a-dozen 1950s custom suits with working sleeve buttons and perfect fabric besides the heavy smell of cigar smoke permeating the cloth. They have been marinating in the smoke smell in garmet bags for 40 or 50 years.
> 
> A few J.Press suits with bad BO. Take a shower, Skippy,


hey where in nj is this shop?


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone has any Houston or Austin thrift tips, I'm all ears.


----------



## 32rollandrock

hookem12387 said:


> If anyone has any Houston or Austin thrift tips, I'm all ears.


You live in Austin. Here's what you should do, if you can.

If you're like most folks, you have a daily routine--you take the same route to school/work/what-have-you at least five times a week. Figure out the closest thrifts on that route and go to them regularly, meaning every. single. day. That's the only way you're going to find treasures with any degree of regularity. If you hit the jackpot once a month, you're doing well. Fair warning, though. Some towns are just better than others. Phoenix, in my experience, is thoroughly awful--you could try forever and still end up in Faded Glory.

Everyone has a lucky day, but you can't expect to just walk into a place and score. Thrifting is a lot like playing blackjack. There are times when you're on the luckiest streak imaginable, one that lasts so long you think it's normal to get shell cordovan AND a 3/2 HT in your size on the same visit. And then nothing. And more nothing. And even more nothing.

I'm three months into one of those dry spells now--even the Girard Perregaux Gyromatic I scored in October has gone on the fritz. The other day, Mrs. 32 accompanied me to Goodwill, a rare date, as she normally eschews secondhand. I'm whiffing as usual and she comes up with a gorgeous Woolrich car coat in brown herringbone tweed, exactly my size, $4.32 out the door. The color tag showed it had been there for two weeks, and I'm in that store every. single. day.

But I don't check the women's section, which is where this beauty was hiding. And so, there is, perhaps, a moral to this rapidly spiraling tale.

You can either swallow your pride and regularly check the ladies section, sideways stares from the sweatpant-clad be damned. Or you can hook up with a willing partner of the female persuasion to ensure a thorough sweep. I have not been so fortunate as to locate the latter, and so I am considering the former. Anything to end this awful Dockers-Upon-Haggar-Upon-Cherokee streak.


----------



## crs

chinotshirt said:


> hey where in nj is this shop?


Neptune, Westfield, Red Bank.


----------



## hookem12387

^^32, thanks for the advice. Seems a solid plan.


----------



## Cavebear58

crs said:


> What I am asking is, is there a certain smell that is common to all Harris Tweeds, even new ones?


Oh dear, oh dear. On raining days, the House of Lords used to smell like a gents lavatory. With reason. Crofters in the Hebrides used to put their urine in a communal vat to soak the wool to remove the lanolin. The members of the HoL were predominantly of a class that wore tweed.

Sorry. I don't know what happens these days, but certainly until the 1950s this was, I believe, still common practice.

Have a nice day!
Graham.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Oh, my . . .*

This is not sounding so good . . .



Cavebear58 said:


> Oh dear, oh dear. On raining days, the House of Lords used to smell like a gents lavatory. With reason. Crofters in the Hebrides used to put their urine in a communal vat to soak the wool to remove the lanolin. The members of the HoL were predominantly of a class that wore tweed.
> 
> Sorry. I don't know what happens these days, but certainly until the 1950s this was, I believe, still common practice.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> Graham.


----------



## crs

DownByTheRiverSide said:


> This is not sounding so good . . .


I thought he was joking, but he isn't.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Somehow, even as bizarre as it sounded . . .*

. . . I thought perhaps that it was true.

Even if this works, and I presume it does, one has to wonder how on earth they ever came upon such a discovery in the first place.

It's almost enough to make you re-think tweed.



crs said:


> I thought he was joking, but he isn't.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Is my new laptop trad?*

I bought a new laptop at SA. It's new to me, but not brand new. This is not a rare typewriter. What sold me on it is that the brush, oiler, key, manual, parts catalog, and even the original warranty are all there. It is a Corona model 3.










The warranty card came with it, although I think the warranty has expired. Yes, it expired about 89 years ago. Damned fine print!


----------



## Taken Aback

Old manual typewriters strike me as things of great value, yet they are constantly junked. It feels so wrong.


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> You can either swallow your pride and regularly check the ladies section, sideways stares from the sweatpant-clad be damned. Or you can hook up with a willing partner of the female persuasion to ensure a thorough sweep. I have not been so fortunate as to locate the latter, and so I am considering the former. Anything to end this awful Dockers-Upon-Haggar-Upon-Cherokee streak.


Women's belts, scarves and coats are particularly worth your time. It won't hurt to do a quick browse over the shoes.


----------



## Orgetorix

Found an Oxxford suit today, a beautiful gray pinstripe. A bit too long for me, but at $25 I figured it'd be an easy and profitable flip.

I was already on a roll--had just found a canvassed sack blazer and a Zegna sportcoat, both of which fit me beautifully--and didn't look over the Oxxford as carefully as I should have. Got it home, started to take pictures, and noticed two small holes on the back of the shoulder area. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ that's he worst

I found a great, recent Oxxford a few weeks ago, was all excited till I turned the jacket over... someone had cut out a giant, 5"x10 piece of cloth from the coat!


----------



## tsaltzma

NCJackson said:


> 1. Thrifting is a hobby. Don't think you can pop in once or twice a year on a Saturday afternoon and build a secondhand wardrobe.
> 2. If you can, try and stop in early in the week.
> 3. Don't go in looking for anything in particular, you'll be disappointed. Take pleasure in the random.
> 4. It helps to be of average size.
> 5. Be willing to pay for cleaning, repairs, and alterations.
> 6. Each time you have a look at something first ask yourself: "Am I going to wear this?"
> 7. Check the collar and sleeves. These seem to the most commonly stained parts of clothing and can be overlooked at a glance.
> 8. Learn to recognize quality materials and construction. Don't always go by labels. The quality of goods has declined for many well-known names, and many high quality goods were produced by the now-forgotten.
> 9. The same principles of style apply to thrifted and new clothes. Bad taste is never a bargain.
> 10. Give back. If your size has changed or you're sick of wearing something and it's in decent shape, don't let it waste away in your closet, pass it on.


1. Weekly visits. Check
2. Early in the week. The day before a big sale day works well around here. People seem to leave all the good stuff hoping it will be on sale the next day.
3. Don't look for specifics, but if you have things in mind keep them on your radar, otherwise you might skip over them.
4-10. +1
6. Each time you have a look at something first ask yourself: "Am I going to wear this?" If so, put it in your cart. Wait 10 minutes, then ask yourself: "Am I going to wear this?" When checking out, ask yourself: "Am I going to wear this?"



New one:
11: If you are unsure about something, put it in your cart. Nothing sucks worse than not grabbing something, looking around the store, finally deciding you want it, going back, and some other guy is at the checkout with it.

I just disobeyed this rule myself today. I went back for a cashmere BB sportcoat, and it was gone.


----------



## jamz

Thanks to this thread, I just stopped by the local goodwill for something other than books, and snagged these:


















AE Park Avenues, in almost my size! $9.99. Very gently used.

I never thought that when I registered here a week or so ago that I would be "into" quality clothing at all, but now I find myself...intrigued. Thanks AAAC! I think. I used to be easily satisfied.


----------



## TradMichael

jamz said:


> I never thought that when I registered here a week or so ago that I would be "into" quality clothing at all, but now I find myself...intrigued. Thanks AAAC! I think. I used to be easily satisfied.


It only gets worse. Good luck.


----------



## IanCarr

tsaltzma said:


> New one:
> 11: If you are unsure about something, put it in your cart. Nothing sucks worse than not grabbing something, looking around the store, finally deciding you want it, going back, and some other guy is at the checkout with it.
> 
> I just disobeyed this rule myself today. I went back for a cashmere BB sportcoat, and it was gone.


Found a pair of Red Wing Gor-Tex boots the other day for cheap, they definitely had some wear so I wasn't sure... but when I went back to try them on and make a decision they were gone.


----------



## Cardinals5

I've now started leaving Bills Khakis behind in thrifts (3 pairs so far) since the price they command on the used market isn't worth the hassle of buying, measuring, posting, shipping  Awfully sad in this day and age when US made chinos sell for less than PRL/J Crew stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

tsaltzma said:


> Each time you have a look at something first ask yourself: "Am I going to wear this?" If so, put it in your cart.


Cart?

If you're doing it right, you should be walking out of the store with nothing 75 percent of the time. I've used a cart once, and regretted it: Half the stuff I bought I never wear.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> I've now started leaving Bills Khakis behind in thrifts (3 pairs so far) since the price they command on the used market isn't worth the hassle of buying, measuring, posting, shipping  Awfully sad in this day and age when US made chinos sell for less than PRL/J Crew stuff.


I feel the same way about leaving made in US Brooks Brothers OCBD's. It is easy to end up with 3/4 of your closet filled with high quality clothing in every size but your own.


----------



## tsaltzma

32rollandrock said:


> Cart?
> 
> If you're doing it right, you should be walking out of the store with nothing 75 percent of the time. I've used a cart once, and regretted it: Half the stuff I bought I never wear.


Right you are. Personally, I carry most of the stuff i'm considering, but from time to time I find so much I need a cart. I've had a few times where I have run into a load of good stuff in my size. One day a week I make the rounds to about 8 thrift stores that are fairly close together. On a normal day i'll find 6 or 8 worthwhile items total.

Take today for example. I went to 6. I found nothing at 4, but alot at the other 2. Here's what I found, for about $50 total.

Allen Edmonds Lloyd wingtips
Abraham Moon Chesterfield Coat - fits perfect
Brooks Brothers DB blazer
4 pair of BB trousers - 1 linen
2 BB shirts
2 emblematic ties - dogs and pigs 
Ceccarelli shirt - nice quality, thick MOP buttons, very slim fitting
1 surcingle belt


----------



## 32rollandrock

Steve Smith said:


> I feel the same way about leaving made in US Brooks Brothers OCBD's. It is easy to end up with 3/4 of your closet filled with high quality clothing in every size but your own.


I never leave BB OCBDs (presuming they have no damage). If they don't fit, they're easy to flip. It's like found money, albeit not a lot, and it evens out in the wash. I buy plenty of BB OCBD on the Bay.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've been on a mini tear the past couple days to subsidize some needed purchases to fill the gaps on things I can't seem to find. Yesterday, the AE Randolphs on the thrift exchange (I would like to let them go cheaper, but I need to get funds to NickV for my chukkas--may eBay them instead) and a brand new pair of women's navy Gravati bit loafers for Wilkes Bashford. Today I got a ladies Brahmin handbag and checkbook wallet for a total of $2.99 and a lightly scuffed all leather Coach attaché/briefcase that will serve me handily. But other than a few good ties and belts, so far nothing I can use.


----------



## crs

I visited a thrift store today where the people obviously knew their footwear, pricing a couple pair of A-E significantly above the other offerings. Most thrift shops, I see all footwear the same price.


----------



## Steve Smith

crs said:


> I visited a thrift store today where the people obviously knew their footwear, pricing a couple pair of A-E significantly above the other offerings. Most thrift shops, I see all footwear the same price.


I see new or almost new shoes priced higher regardless of brand. A nearby SA has a pair of vintage unworn J & M Crown Aristocrafts for $19.95. All the other shoes are $3.39. The J & M's are size 13AAAA.


----------



## jamz

How often do you see Goodwill or Salvation Army type stores get new items in? Is it a daily or weekly thing, or kind of random?


----------



## TradMichael

jamz said:


> How often do you see Goodwill or Salvation Army type stores get new items in? Is it a daily or weekly thing, or kind of random?


Every day. Depends on the store too but the big ones you mention are always bringing things out for sure. And you really just never know. It comes in spurts---some days like magic I'll find 3 OCBDs that fit me, a jacket and pants and other times nothing at all. The only thing it really takes is practice, and the time to go through everything and know what's worth it and what isn't. Today I found no clothes at all, passed on a few overpriced ties but picked up an antique that probably wasn't there yesterday and wouldn't be there tomorrow, even if I hadn't have come in. Welcome to the forums btw.


----------



## TradMichael

crs said:


> I visited a thrift store today where the people obviously knew their footwear, pricing a couple pair of A-E significantly above the other offerings. Most thrift shops, I see all footwear the same price.


I've been seeing this all the time now. It's at the point where if they have an A-E (or Cole Haan or whatever), they double the price and add 4 or something, regardless of condition.


----------



## AlanC

Speaking of shoes, I told this story over at SF, but it's relevant here. I came across a used pair of suede AE Bradleys that happened to be my (narrow) size. The soles were somewhat worn, but the previous owner had used insole inserts, which kept the interior clean. The suede needed a good brushing, so immediate impression wouldn't be that great to the casual viewer. The Bradley is a nice looking shoe, figured I could use them for knocking about.

The handwritten price on the heel: 99.99. Now, I figure that's just a miswrite, and they are really only $9.99 (a standard price at that shop). I go to check out and am told, 'No, I think that must be the right price." I let him know I was not interested in them for that much (obviously). He calls over the girl working in the shop (both are just kids) to look at the price. She, too, is shocked, and decides to "call the person who knows all about nice shoes."

I'm very curious how this is going to turn out.

So she calls her brother who apparently is a shoe expert (although I learn he still lives at home). Allen Edmonds? Never heard of 'em. I am told he knows all the super expensive shoes. The check out guy vows to Google and find out about them.

I leave with no shoes.

A week later I visit that shop again and stroll back to the shoes. I don't see the Bradleys anywhere. I don't think much of it, but as I'm swinging through the shop I pass by the glass case where the "nice" stuff is. And there sit those Bradleys. They'll be there forever.



jamz said:


> I used to be easily satisfied.


We beat that out of you pretty quickly around here. Nice find. Get shoe trees.


----------



## 32rollandrock

jamz said:


> How often do you see Goodwill or Salvation Army type stores get new items in? Is it a daily or weekly thing, or kind of random?


Goodwill, at least the local here, has some sort of deal with various merchants. Red Wing, for one--for the past six months or so, there are lots of brand-new Red Wing shoes/boots, none in my size. They also have brand new, way over-priced stuff from RL, Nautica and other makers, but not worth sneezing at. Made In China low end RL seersucker trousers with hokey embroidered pennants on them are offered at $40 or so and remain on the rack after more than a year--I don't think a single pair has been purchased. When a furniture store went out of business awhile back, a fair amount of leftover new inventory ended up at GW. It's a real lesson in consumerism, watching folks snap this schlock up. Lots of shoppers gravitate to the new and spend lots of money on stuff that presumably went from mainline to outlet to wherever and still couldn't be sold. So they bought leftovers for way more than anyone would pay on clearance and go home thinking they've scored bargains. More than once, I've been standing in line and told by well-meaning folks that there are new shirts for sale over there, so why am I buying used? I just smile and say thanks.

Really, I think it's a brilliant marketing ploy. Hardcore thrifters go to one end of the store and significant others who won't wear used go to the other. Everyone's happy.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Four repp ties (including one that's a perfect match for Freddy Krueger's sweater) for under $5, and a pair of AE Graysons, worn probably four times, not even broken in. $15.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Speaking of shoes, I told this story over at SF, but it's relevant here...


Alan, was this at a Goodwill?


----------



## jamz

Saw another pair of AE laceup shoes in brown, size 12, not too bad condition, I forget the model though. They looked a bit more casual than severe business shoes, but not as casual as loafers. Think it would be worth the time to pick them up and give them to someone here?

Also snagged a nice brown/tan 3 button Harris Tweed by Puritan Clothing Company in Plymouth, MA (even came with a silk hankie in the pocket!) and a black/white herringbone tweed by Cricketeer, with 3 front buttons and one collar button, I suppose for buttoning way up. I'll probably use it to go out in the winter and feed the chickens.

Also grabbed a Robert Talbott tie with a bit of a stain, which I will see if I can dryclean out.

Also saw a nice London Fog overcoat, which I need, but it was just too small... maybe a 40 or so. Too bad, it was only $14.00.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Alan, was this at a Goodwill?


No, a locally based outfit. The Goodwills around here are perpetually disappointing, and I rarely visit them.


----------



## TheWGP

Maybe some of the luck is starting to turn up in Northeast Ohio - found some Hanover PTB shells today (on the exchange shortly) and most unusually some Ermenegildo Zegna cords in my size! I've really got enough cords now (VV, BB and now these) but it was such an unusual find I couldn't pass them up.

Oh, and I did run across ONE vintage Lacoste by Izod polo finally, after renewing my search thanks to this thread. Bit too small for me, so it's going on the exchange.


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> - found some Hanover PTB shells today


Great find! Shells in the wild are always an exciting find.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> No, a locally based outfit. The Goodwills around here are perpetually disappointing, and I rarely visit them.


Reason I asked, Goodwill in Torrington, Conn. periodically decides it is not a thrift shop but rather a purveyor of vintage duds. "Dud" being the operative word.

Racks of orphaned suit jackets for $50. An Armani with what appear to be soup stains for $75. Anything with a horsey marked waaay up.

And it was not that long ago I found a pair of Church's shell plaintoes for $9.


----------



## AlanC

^At different stores in this same chain I found two pairs of new/never worn Alden chukkas for $10/pair. I also found that Kiton sportcoat in the same chain for ~$3.


----------



## mikejw

I checked out a nearby thrift store for the first time the other day. I noticed they had quite a few nice looking shoes, including what looked like unworn made in the USA Weejuns and a pair of nice Sebago loafers.

Upon further inspection, I saw that they attached price tags by _punching a hole in the side of the shoes_. Baffling.


----------



## Coleman

mikejw said:


> I checked out a nearby thrift store for the first time the other day. I noticed they had quite a few nice looking shoes, including what looked like unworn made in the USA Weejuns and a pair of nice Sebago loafers.
> 
> Upon further inspection, I saw that they attached price tags by _punching a hole in the side of the shoes_. Baffling.


:crazy:


----------



## JLWhittington

We can quickly assess the shops with the great prices; there are some church thrifts here in San Diego that have amazing stuff for pennies: Brooks Brothers and Southwick suits for $3, shirts are $3 or less, ties or belts are $1--it kills me to have to fork out $5.99  for a shirt at Goodwill!


----------



## Steve Smith

JLWhittington said:


> We can quickly assess the shops with the great prices; there are some church thrifts here in San Diego that have amazing stuff for pennies: Brooks Brothers and Southwick suits for $3, shirts are $3 or less, ties or belts are $1--it kills me to have to fork out $5.99  for a shirt at Goodwill!


It's more fun with the lower priced ones. I once bought an Oxxford suit in a bag sale. It was one of the items in the $4 bag. That store excludes some of the really nice brands (Eddie Bauer, Tommy Hilfiger, etc.) from the bag sales though.


----------



## jamz

A brand new Goodwill had it's opening day here in South Portland this morning. It was JAMMED. Probably 100 people waiting in line, I grabbed one of the last parking spots in a very big lot... It used to be a Circuit City, if that's any indication.

One could barely move in the aisles. I found a J Press sport coat and a nice Copley 3 piece that was a bit too small. Lots of BB shirts that didn't fit me. I ended up putting everything back on the racks and walking out empty, which was probably wise.

All the shirts, suits, sportcoats, etc. were $5.00.


----------



## Steve Smith

jamz said:


> I found a J Press sport coat and a nice Copley 3 piece that was a bit too small.


You should have picked up that J Press and flipped it or traded it for something in your size.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Many times I've seen . . .*

. . . wonderful older things, that had been well taken care of and were in perfect shape until the Thrift Store employees themselves ruined them with their careless use of those pricing guns. Sickening !!



mikejw said:


> I checked out a nearby thrift store for the first time the other day. I noticed they had quite a few nice looking shoes, including what looked like unworn made in the USA Weejuns and a pair of nice Sebago loafers.
> 
> Upon further inspection, I saw that they attached price tags by _punching a hole in the side of the shoes_. Baffling.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*I've seem this, too . . .*

They may exclude the "Name Brands" (L/E, E/B, T/H, etc) from their special sale, but the "Off Brands" (like Oxxford, etc) are in the sale.

Once I was at checkout with a fabulous high-end hounds tooth jacket (I cant remember which one now) and the cashier, who is always nice and friendly with me, said something to the effect of, "Even some of those off-brands make some pretty nice things sometimes!!" I smiled and said, "Yes, they do."



Steve Smith said:


> It's more fun with the lower priced ones. I once bought an Oxxford suit in a bag sale. It was one of the items in the $4 bag. That store excludes some of the really nice brands (Eddie Bauer, Tommy Hilfiger, etc.) from the bag sales though.


----------



## TheWGP

DownByTheRiverSide said:


> They may exclude the "Name Brands" (L/E, E/B, T/H, etc) from their special sale, but the "Off Brands" (like Oxxford, etc) are in the sale.


I'm thankful that around here this doesn't happen with the exception of one hospice store that has had a Brioni suit priced at $500 with a big "NO DISCOUNTS!!!" sign. It's on a mannequin in the window (which gets tons of sun!) and has been for quite awhile now.  Geez Louise, it's not like it was NWT or anything... and I snagged a nice Southwick suit from that store for $8! I wonder if someone will finally at least realize they're damaging the suit.

What DOES happen is up-pricing - think of AlanC's story with the Bradleys in the case. I've seen countless "BRAND NEW!" Bass loafers, not even Weejuns, "FAMOUS BRAND!" Eddie Bauer sweaters, and so on get priced insanely. All I have to say is I'm thankful none of them seem to do any research beyond visiting malls. We're in trouble if they ever really get their acts together. I do have one store that faithfully marks up AE's regardless of condition... but they have no clue what Aldens are OR, apparently, shell cordovan! :devil:


----------



## AlanC

I think it would be hard for a thrift store to consistently mark up the (really) good brands. It requires too much of a knowledge base and takes too much time. These stores are using (very) cheap labor and are operating on a volume sales model. If there's anyone there who had enough sense to recognize true quality he's clearly over qualified to work there and won't be around long.


----------



## jamz

Steve Smith said:


> You should have picked up that J Press and flipped it or traded it for something in your size.


I thought about it, but being that I am very, very new at this I'm shooting for a higher level of discernment.... I.E. I'll buy it if its an AMAZING deal, or if I'm definitely going to wear it, but not otherwise.

(yet.  )


----------



## Steve Smith

jamz said:


> I thought about it, but being that I am very, very new at this I'm shooting for a higher level of discernment.... I.E. I'll buy it if its an AMAZING deal, or if I'm definitely going to wear it, but not otherwise. (yet.  )


That is probably a good strategy. Most thrifters seem to start out buying too much. Someone was pretty proud of his cashmere Bill Blass jacket over on SF a few weeks ago. He was willing to entertain offers.

I suggested buying the J Press, assuming that it is reasonably priced, because it is one of the most popular labels on this forum. I will buy almost any J Press item, along with Chipp, Southwick, Norman Hilton, Oxxford, and vintage Brooks Brothers. If it isn't my size it is good for flip or trade.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Mexicans. They're buying all the shoes. They're coming in from parts unknown to scour the thrifts. It seems like I've been striking out since a couple good scores a month ago. The only good thing I can say is that they are picking up mostly athletic shoes and gaudy atrocious fashion monsters, but they're also buying most anything newish. Luckily, I was able to snag some AEs while a couple of guys were browsing the shoe table at one store gathering up said monstrosities.


----------



## cecil47

Careful GG, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## G Charles Blue

^ & ^^ . . . for all the world to see . . .


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^ True. Perhaps they are Salvadoran, Guatemalan, Honduran, Mixtec, Mayan, Dominican, Nahautl, Bolivian, Chilean, or what have you. I don't know. But if you are going to use mushy pejoratives to strike at what you, ignorantly, have perceived as my intent, please have the courtesy next time to be precise and call it what you think it is: racist bigotry. Hypersensitive speech code politics is so 1990s, and it's just plain boorish. Spare me.


----------



## AlanC

Everybody stand down.

Thrifts are going to have a lot of customers of a lower economic standing, which many new immigrants are. Usually the AAAC crowd is looking for very different things than they are. Thrifting allows me to dress better than I would otherwise. I'm sure it's the same for them.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

And what world of deluded self importance do you live in that nationality is a slur? It seems I'm the only one here rightfully offended, you, however, on behalf of an oppressed minority--how patronizing! I will apologize to everyone on this forum for feeling compelled to defend myself against the insult on a common thread, but for what you insinuate I will not.


----------



## Kurt N

Just trying to follow the discussion here. GentlemanGeorge, at whom is your most recent post directed? AlanC or the earlier two posters?


----------



## AlanC

Again, everyone cool off. This is a fun, constructive thread. I don't want the thread locked (or worse).


----------



## Coleman

^Please do, gents. One of the many things I appreciate about the Trad Forum is that it is the least politically charged internet environment (aside from Trad politics: what is or isn't Trad, etc.) of which I have ever been a part.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

No, many thanks to AlanC, his post appeared while I was composing mine. His note of the differing interests we who post and lurk on the trad forum and the majority of thrifters is also well noted in my original complaint. I accept and understand that Mexicans, or those of any other nationality, have a similar interest in providing a better standard of living for themselves and for their families, but, every now and then, they innocently, naively get my shoes!


----------



## AlanC

^I both understand and sympathize!

I have to check nascent hostility to anyone I see looking around _my_ shoe and suit racks.


----------



## cecil47

The biggest problem with this method of impersonal communication is that readers have no knowledge of the poster's intent, and interpret posts as they see them. GG, if I misinterpeted the intent of your post, I apologize. Perhaps it was just GG's frustration with a dry spell which came across as condescending to me. Perhaps both of us should re-read what we write before we post.


----------



## Taken Aback

AlanC said:


> If there's anyone there who had enough sense to recognize true quality he's clearly over qualified to work there and won't be around long.


Unless he's there as a volunteer. Then a hitman may be needed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

cecil47 said:


> The biggest problem with this method of impersonal communication is that readers have no knowledge of the poster's intent, and interpret posts as they see them. GG, if I misinterpeted the intent of your post, I apologize. Perhaps it was just GG's frustration with a dry spell which came across as condescending to me. Perhaps both of us should re-read what we write before we post.


Thank you for saying this, and I sincerely accept your apology. I also apologize for the condescending manner I related my initial observations. It was in poor taste.


----------



## tsaltzma

AlanC said:


> I think it would be hard for a thrift store to consistently mark up the (really) good brands. It requires too much of a knowledge base and takes too much time. These stores are using (very) cheap labor and are operating on a volume sales model. If there's anyone there who had enough sense to recognize true quality he's clearly over qualified to work there and won't be around long.


Either that, or he's keeping his mouth shut so he doesn't ruin a good thing.


----------



## AlanC

^Good point!


----------



## Taken Aback

AlanC said:


> ^Good point!


Well, I was serious about the hitman....


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^Perhaps, but only after he proves he can't be persuaded to the benefits of a business arrangement with ourselves.


----------



## crs

GentlemanGeorge said:


> ^Perhaps, but only after he proves he can't be persuaded to the benefits of a business arrangement with ourselves.


Perhaps the severed head of Ralph Lauren's pony.


----------



## spinlps

*Back On Topic...*

Good - Stuart McGuire Shell Pennies
Bad - 12D. 95% of the shoes were in amazing shape. The other 5% indicated the previous owner walked on his tip toes AND either did not use a shoe horn or folded down the back heel to transform the loafers into slides / clogs.


----------



## Orgetorix

spinlps said:


> Good - Stuart McGuire Shell Pennies
> Bad - 12D. 95% of the shoes were in amazing shape. The other 5% indicated the previous owner walked on his tip toes AND either did not use a shoe horn or folded down the back heel to transform the loafers into slides / clogs.


I'm in favor of bringing back the stocks and pillory for people who do such things to nice shoes. Especially for those who do such things and then have the temerity to donate them to a thrift store.


----------



## jamz

Steve Smith said:


> That is probably a good strategy. Most thrifters seem to start out buying too much. Someone was pretty proud of his cashmere Bill Blass jacket over on SF a few weeks ago. He was willing to entertain offers.
> 
> I suggested buying the J Press, assuming that it is reasonably priced, because it is one of the most popular labels on this forum. I will buy almost any J Press item, along with Chipp, Southwick, Norman Hilton, Oxxford, and vintage Brooks Brothers. If it isn't my size it is good for flip or trade.


Your advice is probably sound, so I went back today and picked up the sport coat, a BB blue non-iron button down, and a nice pair of grey wool trousers, no label, but silk lined to the knee. total price, $14.00 (with my discount)

Also grabbed some AE Bergamos, great, almost new condition, to flip. They even had an AE bag stuffed into each one!


----------



## AlanC

jamz said:


> They even had an AE bag stuffed into each one!


Wow. I have _never_ seen that at a thrift store.


----------



## Steve Smith

jamz said:


> Your advice is probably sound, so I went back today and picked up the sport coat, a BB blue non-iron button down, and a nice pair of grey wool trousers, no label, but silk lined to the knee. total price, $14.00 (with my discount)
> 
> Also grabbed some AE Bergamos, great, almost new condition, to flip. They even had an AE bag stuffed into each one!


Great catch at those prices. I started to post "Pics or it didn't happen", but I'm trying to be less abrasive.


----------



## Vector Sum

*I'm Curious*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Mexicans. They're buying all the shoes. They're coming in from parts unknown to scour the thrifts. It seems like I've been striking out since a couple good scores a month ago. The only good thing I can say is that they are picking up mostly athletic shoes and gaudy atrocious fashion monsters, but they're also buying most anything newish. Luckily, I was able to snag some AEs while a couple of guys were browsing the shoe table at one store gathering up said monstrosities.


I'm curious to know why you feel you are more entitled to the best picks in the thrift stores than the Mexican patrons? Is it because you were born here in the USA, rather than "parts unknown?" Despite your protests, I don't see how this post wouldn't be taken as anything other than a slur against Mexicans. Certainly, I wouldn't consider it a comment a gentleman would make.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Vector Sum: You are literally "a day late" in your criticisms. An apology has already been offered for the comment you quote. Rather than rehashing a grievance resolved, perhaps you could save that righteous indignation for wrongs, yet to be addressed. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## jamz

AlanC said:


> Wow. I have _never_ seen that at a thrift store.


Behold!


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Willis & Geiger Chukkas*

I picked up a pair of NOS Wilis & Geiger suede chukkas the other day. Beautiful boots with crepe soles and Goodyear welting. What I'm wondering is if anyone knows when the last time W&G had shoes and boots in their line. I'm thinking it had to be pre-Lands End, but I really don't know. I'm also wondering what sizing system W&G used. They're marked a 8 1/2 F which leads me to think it might be UK, as I don't know of any North American shoe maker that used F for width. BTW, they were made in Canada.

I'd post a picture but I'm out of town without a camera.


----------



## Pink and Green

If they don't fit you, send me a PM on those immediately.


----------



## crs

I seem to have discovered a thrift store where Brooks Brothers dumps its shirts. Mostly they are the non-irons, although not in weird sizes and many of them are either solid white or solid blue. On visit No. 1, I scored a Black Fleece OCBD that I sold on the thrift exchange, and today I acquired blue and university stripe OCBDs and a white Irish linen buttondown in my size. Odd that this store seems to get new BB shirts but nothing else from BB. I would like to find where BB dumps the other stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

crs said:


> I seem to have discovered a thrift store where Brooks Brothers dumps its shirts. Mostly they are the non-irons, although not in weird sizes and many of them are either solid white or solid blue. On visit No. 1, I scored a Black Fleece OCBD that I sold on the thrift exchange, and today I acquired blue and university stripe OCBDs and a white Irish linen buttondown in my size. Odd that this store seems to get new BB shirts but nothing else from BB. I would like to find where BB dumps the other stuff.


I recently found nine BB OCBD, same size, same color, on one visit, pristine, but used. Figure someone either died or got bigger. But still: Nine shirts, all the same shade of blue? On a sadder note, GW was PACKED on Sunday--I haven't seen such a crowd since opening day, and there was no sale in place. It's been getting steadily busier, but this was ridiculous. I fear GW has been "discovered" and there's no longer shame in buying used clothes--I've even run across people I know during the past couple months. Thankfully, the Army remains the same: Dingy and un-cool. Thank God.


----------



## AlanC

crs said:


> On visit No. 1, I scored a Black Fleece OCBD that I sold on the thrift exchange...


Please find more of these. Feel free to PM me anytime. :aportnoy:


----------



## frosejr

jamz said:


> Saw another pair of AE laceup shoes in brown, size 12, not too bad condition, I forget the model though. They looked a bit more casual than severe business shoes, but not as casual as loafers. Think it would be worth the time to pick them up and give them to someone here?


Yes :icon_smile_big:

I'm always up for nice size 12 shoes at thrift prices plus something for your efforts!


----------



## Cardinals5

Lots of Thrift Store Blues today

Southwick 3-piece 3/2 sack suit in brown herringbone, light flannel, everything looked great, but then I saw three decent sized moth holes on one leg of the trousers 

Orphan H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit jacket in solid charcoal 

Orphan H. Freeman 3/2 sack jacket with navy windowpane 

Orphan BB navy/black 2B houndstooth suit jacket 

Orphan BB charcoal windowpane suit jacket 

Alden chocolate brown wingtips - beat to hell 

British Walkers reddish brown lwbs in great shape - $25 at the thrift 

The good stuff
Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips in NAVY BLUE :aportnoy: (decent shape and bound for the exchange, 10E)
H. Freeman heavy fresco, silver buttons, 3/2 sack blazer (good shape, bound for the exchange, roughly 44R)
Rush Wilson bluish gray 3/2 sack sport coat (good shape, bound for the exchange, roughly 44R)
Pendleton wool blackwatch casual outer jacket, unlined, with leather buttons and three patch pockets (bound for the exchange)(roughly 40R)
Sebago campsides (about 7 1/2 narrow, bound for eBay)
Burberrys' dark green donegal tweed 2B (bound for eBay or elsewhere)
H. Freeman houndstooth windowpane (bound for eBay or elsewhere)


----------



## tonylumpkin

jamz said:


> Your advice is probably sound, so I went back today and picked up the sport coat, a BB blue non-iron button down, and a nice pair of grey wool trousers, no label, but silk lined to the knee. total price, $14.00 (with my discount)
> 
> Also grabbed some AE Bergamos, great, almost new condition, to flip. They even had an AE bag stuffed into each one!





AlanC said:


> Wow. I have _never_ seen that at a thrift store.


I saw another first today. Allen Edmonds Cornells, not only with the bags, but brand new, in the box. Sadly for my size 12.5 feet, they are 7Cs. But I couldn't pass them up


----------



## Cardinals5

tonylumpkin said:


> But I couldn't pass them up


This is the bane of my thrifting hobby. Can't pass up great looking shirt, trousers, jacket, etc., but they don't sell - case in point that Willis & Geiger madras shirt currently on the exchange. It's a made-in-USA Willis & Geiger, but not a single nibble . This will be the second fail for me with Willis & Geiger on the exchange, but a number of forumites have express considerable interest in the company and admiration for their products. Oh well, live and learn - add W&G to the list of things that don't sell. Thanks, everyone, for letting me let out my thrift store blues.


----------



## TheWGP

Stopped by a couple of small-town thrifts on my way down for Easter at my parents' place. Oddly enough, found my first non-destroyed Turnbull & Asser... a short-sleeved blue OCBD. I know, I know, short-sleeves? I wouldn't even have thought they made those. Combed the store but there was nothing else of similar quality, so I guess it was a gift to someone or a vacation souvenir.

Did also find the following, not a big haul but it was kind of 
Izod Lacoste polo XL "gran patron" made in USA, red, fits more like largeish L, probably going to B&S
Lacoste polo size 5 made in Peru, red, not faded whatsoever, probably also going to B&S but I shouldn't have bought it - my wife picked it up and I didn't have the heart to explain the difference to her...
"Chemise Lacoste" blue polo XXL "e.g. patron" made in USA, fits more like XL, probably keeping
Brooks Brothers seersucker short-sleeve - washing this tonight to wear tomorrow! :icon_smile_big:


Near-misses.... a whole string of BB shirts in a variety of sizes with the *sleeves cut off, with scissors* - there's an outlet near here so I'm guessing they were supposed to be damages or something and ended up in the thrift somehow? Also found a made in France Lacoste... with two or three holes in the front. So close and yet so far! This is the first good stuff I've found in this small town though, other than an ancient Harris Tweed overcoat I'm going to have altered next winter.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> This is the bane of my thrifting hobby. Can't pass up great looking shirt, trousers, jacket, etc., but they don't sell - case in point that Willis & Geiger madras shirt currently on the exchange. It's a made-in-USA Willis & Geiger, but not a single nibble . This will be the second fail for me with Willis & Geiger on the exchange, but a number of forumites have express considerable interest in the company and admiration for their products. Oh well, live and learn - add W&G to the list of things that don't sell. Thanks, everyone, for letting me let out my thrift store blues.


C5, I would rule out W&G, just based on that.

Not trying to be a jerk here, but that W&G shirt you have is a bit weird.
Reminds me of something from Mr. Mort, and I mean that in a good way, odd shaped, unmatched, close positioned pockets, elbow patches, a western style yoke etc.
I _love_ odd stuff like that, and always pick it up when I see it at the thrift store, but I think people tend to be more conservative on the exchange/ebay, the extra $ for shipping and the flipper's fee tend to dampen enthusiasm for cool but weird stuff that might end up being unworn.
Having said that, is it was a small or medium I would have already PM'd you.

For example, right before St. Pats I picked up this bizarre looking bright green chamois shirt with tons of odd details, at $1.99 it was worth the risk, but had it been $10 I'm not sure I'd have even considered it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Not trying to be a jerk here, but that W&G shirt you have is a bit weird.
> Reminds me of something from Mr. Mort, and I mean that in a good way, odd shaped, unmatched, close positioned pockets, elbow patches, a western style yoke etc.
> I _love_ odd stuff like that, and always pick it up when I see it at the thrift store, but I think people tend to be more conservative on the exchange/ebay, the extra $ for shipping and the flipper's fee tend to dampen enthusiasm for cool but weird stuff that might end up being unworn.
> Having said that, is it was a small or medium I would have already PM'd you.
> 
> For example, right before St. Pats I picked up this bizarre looking bright green chamois shirt with tons of odd details, at $1.99 it was worth the risk, but had it been $10 I'm not sure I'd have even considered it.


Good stuff, TBS. I just need more discipline to avoid the quirky stuff - did well today by avoiding a couple of tempting shirts, but fell for a Ted Lapidus shirt in peach (much like the Paul Stuart that's hanging around) that I fear is going to languish as well. If that W&G shirt was a small or medium, I'd be wearing it myself.:icon_smile_big: My fondness for quirky stuff, evident in the WAYW thread, probably isn't going away, I just need to realize others aren't fond of the stuff.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hope I came across as I intended, not at all trying dissuade you from getting cool, quirky stuff.

I like the quirky stuff, but I think it's a little more hit or miss when you have to pay more than a couple bucks, it's ether going to be a cool, happy purchase for someone, or languish, and it can be hard to tell which it'll be.

Maybe it's all in the sales pitch, I remember a really bizarre/quirky odd madras jacket I was watching on ebay a while back, it may have even gone unsold and relisted a couple times. Some style blog posted a link and it got over a dozen bids went for something like $200.


----------



## AlanC

Six thrift stores today. Nothing. *sigh*


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Hope I came across as I intended, not at all trying dissuade you from getting cool, quirky stuff.
> 
> Maybe it's all in the sales pitch, I remember a really bizarre/quirky odd madras jacket I was watching on ebay a while back, it may have even gone unsold and relisted a couple times. Some style blog posted a link and it got over a dozen bids went for something like $200.


Your message was received as intended. My response was primarily trying to indicate I'll just get the quirky stuff for myself and leave the rest behind - e.g. those suede roper boots I thrifted for myself today and posted in the April Acquisitions thread.

As for sales pitch, I absolutely understand the idea behind that (have you seen the Chipp tie thread on the other forum? A Chipp tie for $30!), but may mistakenly assume that most forum regulars and silent readers know the relative quality of the things posted (I may be mistaken) and don't need a strong sales pitch. I often wonder though whether the decreasing age of the Trad Forum reader (my impression) contributes to lesser known, but excellent quality brands going overlooked. For example, and with Alan in mind since he just posted, his J&M Wallabees look great and I'm suprised they're still hanging around, but maybe many readers associate J&M with their current poor quality offerings. In any case, I'll continue to hunt for good stuff for the thrift exchange and enjoy it as an on-going hobby.


----------



## jamz

Yesterday saw a BB "Maker's" label jacket that almost fit! Sadly someone had the sleeves lengthened and it was very obvious, (rings) and there were a number of holes and tears about it.

Almost picked up a wierd tan, possibly cashmere? jacket from Boston Traders.


----------



## The Deacon

NO BLUES at Favorite thrift yesterday:

One Canali Tux worn once(can tell by dearth of piss stain and gleaming inner linings of pant) size 46, will flip.

Also, found three cashmere polo Ralph Lauren DB 100% cashmere suits in 43regular, unfortunately low on cash so I bought the olive green one to flip.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Three stores, one lousy Robert Talbott tie. I'm beginning to lose hope. OTOH, GW has removed EVERY long-sleeved shirt from the floor (must be a warm weather marketing move), so getting skunked doesn't take as long now.


----------



## Steve Smith

I hit 10 stores in the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area yesterday and bought 6 minor items. The best thing I found was a pair of shoe trees. PM if you are looking for odd jackets, the Triangle area of NC is a world leader in orphaned suit coats. Goodwill is leading the way.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Steve Smith said:


> I hit 10 stores in the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area yesterday and bought 6 minor items. The best thing I found was a pair of shoe trees. PM if you are looking for odd jackets, the Triangle area of NC is a world leader in orphaned suit coats. Goodwill is leading the way.


I was in the same area last weekend. Don't blame me for taking all the good stuff, it wasn't there last week either (although that is where I got Wallis & Geiger chukkas).


----------



## Coleman

I encountered tons of beautiful tweeds yesterday (many Harris), all darted . This included one gray on gray herringbone Harris from HSM that I thought was undarted. It fit me well, had fairly good shoulders (maybe like a J. Press Presstige jacket for reference), and would have been my second 2B sack (I'm actually not picky on 2B v. 3/2 and, in fact, would like a few 2B sacks for variety) until I noticed the darts. As hidden as they were (and they were hidden quite well in between the lines of herringbone), it was over for me at that point. It was on sale for a buck too.

I also came across a midnight blue, shawl-collared HSM tux with very natural shoulders that also fit me. The shop wanted $70 for it, or I probably would have picked it up (darts and all) as I don't think I'll ever get exactly the tux I want without going MTM or bespoke (and this was pretty darn close to exactly what I'd want, get rid of the darts and it'd be there). I might have even gone for the $70 if I needed a tux at the moment.


----------



## Steve Smith

Coleman said:


> I encountered tons of beautiful tweeds yesterday (many Harris), all darted . This included one gray on gray herringbone Harris from HSM that I thought was undarted. It fit me well, had fairly good shoulders (maybe like a J. Press Presstige jacket for reference), and would have been my second 2B sack (I'm actually not picky on 2B v. 3/2 and, in fact, would like a few 2B sacks for variety) until I noticed the darts. As hidden as they were (and they were hidden quite well in between the lines of herringbone), it was over for me at that point. It was on sale for a buck too.
> .


I am just not that much of a purist. While I prefer a sack, darts are not a deal buster for me.


----------



## Coleman

Steve Smith said:


> I am just not that much of a purist. While I prefer a sack, darts are not a deal buster for me.


Someone's got to be .


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Someone's got to be .


Here, Here. I passed on a beautiful Cricketeer plaid tweed this morning because it was 2B darted. I was still awfully tempted, but I see enough 3/2 sacks (maybe 6 this morning) that it's not really necessary to even look at darts. None of the six were particularly spectacular - some true vintage, some lesser known names - but left them all behind.

I did pick up a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren spectator loafers (brown/white) that were benchmade in Maine with red, sipped soles, but I'm debating on whether to keep them (they'd fit with a slim insole) or toss them on eBay since I already have 4-5 pairs of loafers.

What says the consensus? Anyone remember which company used to made PRL loafers in Maine? (Calling Jamgood, calling Jamgood)

https://img402.imageshack.us/i/dgfhdfgh003.jpg/


----------



## Coleman

^I believe I've read from Jamgood before that they were produced in the Ansewn workshop, but we'll need his expertise once again to confirm.

I vote to keep 'em, but I do love loafers (it might be bias). No man with as small a shoe rotation as I have should have three pairs of pennies, but, alas, I do. Black captoes, whointhahell needs those? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^I believe I've read from Jamgood before that they were produced in the Ansewn workshop, but we'll need his expertise once again to confirm.
> 
> I vote to keep 'em, but I do love loafers (it might be bias). No man with as small a shoe rotation as I have should have three pairs of pennies, but, alas, I do. Black captoes, whointhahell needs those? :icon_smile_big:


Ansewn, that's right, I remember JG saying that as well now that you mention it. Actually, my closet is strongly urging me to flip'em since my others aren't getting enough wear and I can't see wearing these in to many situations. If anyone's a 9.5D and wants them, shout now because they'll hit eBay tonight.


----------



## AlanC

^How's the fit? Do they run narrow at all?


----------



## swb120

Found a lovely DB Oxxford gray pinstripe suit, and an old-school BB herringbone topcoat in two recent trips. Found three Hermes ties, which upon close inspection, were all stained.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Alan, these feel like a fairly standard D width (I'm a D width and these fit side-to-side without any pinching that I typically feel if I try on a C or B width). Unfortunately, then, these are probably not suitable for your narrower feet - I'm pretty sure you've used up all your shoe luck for the year with those two pair of narrow Aldens and the recently featured Brooks punch caps :icon_smile_wink:


The loafers above have now been claimed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have a very similar looking pair (identical butunfinished leather, same soles) and they run true to size to a half size small.

Great pickup.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I have a very similar looking pair (identical butunfinished leather, same soles) and they run true to size to a half size small.
> 
> Great pickup.


Wasn't sure about the fit on length because they didn't really fit me, but a friend on the forum took them off my hands so he can report on fit when he receives them. In either case, they are definitely nicely made. Do you happen to know the vintage?


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> - I'm pretty sure you've used up all your shoe luck for the year with those two pair of narrow Aldens and the recently featured Brooks punch caps :icon_smile_wink:


Let's hope not--there's still a lot of year left!!


----------



## jamz

*Nice midweek haul*

Check this out: Thrift store 1:

1 pair AE somethings.. maybe Stockbridges.... WITh shoe trees!

1 pair Hanover LB Sheppard signature Longwings in great condition!

1 Pair Florsheims, brand new, not sure fif they are any good or not, but nice looking loafers.










Thrift Store 2: Brooks 346 cream blazer, 44R.. but the sleeves were way shortened. Going to see if I can do something about that.










By the way, I'm assuming that this is the older BB 346 line?


----------



## Steve Smith

jamz said:


> By the way, I'm assuming that this is the older BB 346 line?


I think that is a newer one. Here is an old one.


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> I think that is a newer one. The old ones I have seen are the narrow labels inside the neck of the jacket. IIRC they are laid out like a normal BB label but read Brooks "346" Brothers or Brooks Brothers "346".


Yep, that's the "newer" one, but better quality than the current 346 line. I think your 346 was from the early days of the outlets and the quality of the 346 line has declined since then. I have a few of the older, outlet 346 shirts and such and find them pretty decent.


----------



## Orgetorix

jamz said:


> 1 Pair Florsheims, brand new, not sure fif they are any good or not, but nice looking loafers.


Anything with that logo is old enough that it should be at least decent, and has the potential to be very, very good. Nice finds!


----------



## cecil47

*DC thrifts*

I'll be in the Washington DC-Falls Church area for a couple days later this week and was wondering where might be the go-to thrifts (I understand if no one wants to give up their favorites, but figured I'd try)?


----------



## TheWGP

Past couple of days have been about fifty-fifty - found some odd things to put on SF - E Zegna red/white pinstripe shorts and brown cords mostly. 

Today bagged me my first original LL Bean Norwegian sweater, a charcoal with red pattern! It's a size small, unfortunately - I'll have to hold on to it until colder weather comes, unless anyone here is in the Southern Hemisphere and would like it! 

More routine stuff includes another made in USA Izod Lacoste polo, yellow this time, a BB polo, and my first Vineyard Vines polo - unfortunately pink-stripes in size small, but still! Hopefully next time I'll find one in XL, I got one off Ebay last month and it's come in quite handy already. Also picked up some navy BB chinos, a BB casual OCBD and the first pair of actual good non-plastic shoe trees I've seen in a thrift - Woodlores, in my size. How fortuitous that my Indy boots arrived just today! Also got a Charles Tyrwhitt sea island shirt that'll take some tailoring, but it was $1.99 for a CT in great shape, so I'm hoping to pull it off. Here also we say a prayer for the dearly departed Made-in-USA Brooks Brothers shirts that were slightly off-size... even found some 20-necks today! I've definitely been seeing more of them lately.

Found a delicious yellow pair of "Majer Slacks" - same vintage-looking-logo as those grey "Majer Domo" pants you sent me, Cards - but they were pleated and I didn't want to risk them sitting and sitting because of that. Had they been my size, I would happily have worn them! :devil:

Really need to take some pics and put stuff on the Exchange, and make a big post on Styleforum including all the less-tradly stuff and the stuff that hasn't sold. Amazed I still have those Hanover shell PTB's around, for example.

Did have one rather interesting idea: instead of re-donating those size 7-some Florsheims I picked up and nobody wants for even just shipping cost, I might vent some thrift-store-blues frustration and figure out some interesting way to destroy them. Now taking suggestions!


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Douse with lighter fluid and set them on fire?
Hang 'em from a tree and use 'em for shotgun practice?
Tie 'em to your bumper and see how quickly you can drag 'em to pieces?


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Douse with lighter fluid and set them on fire?
> Hang 'em from a tree and use 'em for shotgun practice?
> Tie 'em to your bumper and see how quickly you can drag 'em to pieces?


Currently the fire idea is winning, mostly because I don't own a shotgun and someone would probably steal the shoes off the bumper, the areas I have to drive through to get to the law school!

I don't have a Blendtec 2000 or whatever, or I would see if they blend. Though that's just a bit tired, but still... do Florsheims blend?!?!


----------



## crs

Two H.Freeman sack blazers for same defunct men's store, different sizes, both with body odor. Norman Hilton suit with darts and a moth hole.


----------



## AlanC

Four thrift stores, ended up with 2 BB OCBDs (soon to be in thrift exchange). I'm going to have to widen the net, I think.

Oh, and saw another pair of used AEs for $99.


----------



## CMDC

I've hit a real dry spot over the past few weeks. To take this thread in a slightly different direction, I'd be interested in what you all, in all your thrifting, have never found--especially things that you'd think would be relatively common or at least feasible.

For example, in all of my thrifting--I have a rotation of about 10 stores in the DC area--I have NEVER seen a pair of Aldens. I'm not asking for AlanC's luck, but I'd think that over all this time I'd have at least found something, even if not in my size.


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> I've hit a real dry spot over the past few weeks. To take this thread in a slightly different direction, I'd be interested in what you all, in all your thrifting, have never found--especially things that you'd think would be relatively common or at least feasible.
> 
> For example, in all of my thrifting--I have a rotation of about 10 stores in the DC area--I have NEVER seen a pair of Aldens. I'm not asking for AlanC's luck, but I'd think that over all this time I'd have at least found something, even if not in my size.


The only Aldens I've found were made for Brooks Brothers and I wear them often. Never found any Nettletons.

Most of the Southwick label suits I've seen have been darted. The only sacks smelled. Of course I've found some sacks that Southwick probably made for other sellers.

Only one Barbour waxed cotton. It was in bad shape.


----------



## Cardinals5

Good question, CMDC.

Items I think I should have seen before (or want to) in a thrift store. I have some of these items, but had to use eBay.
Pre-1990 BB ocbd
Nettletons, besides hideous late-model loafers
Drumohr sweater (probably never going to see)
Samuelsohn trousers
Chipp anything
G&G shoes (probably never going to see)
4/2 roll sport coat/suit (they do exist)


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Good question, CMDC.
> 
> Items I think I should have seen before (or want to) in a thrift store. I have some of these items, but had to use eBay.
> Pre-1990 BB ocbd
> Nettletons, besides hideous late-model loafers
> Drumohr sweater (probably never going to see)
> Samuelsohn trousers
> Chipp anything
> G&G shoes (probably never going to see)
> 4/2 roll sport coat/suit (they do exist)


I've seen the pre-1990 BB ocbd's, and passed as usual. Poor old shirts... never in my size, either! 
Seen a couple of Drumohr sweaters too... are they worth picking up?
I've never seen a stitch from Samuelsohn in the wild, same for Chipp and the 4roll2.

G&G??!! I'd be surprised if anyone's ever found much of anything from top-top makers like EG, JL, Vass, G&G, etc, etc... that'd be a bit like finding a genuine Omega or Vacheron Constantin watch, if not a Rolex or Patek Phillipe. Maybe someone somewhere has had it happen, but someone somewhere has won the lottery too! Hell, I haven't seen even a good-enough-to-pick-up vintage Florsheim... two Aldens, though, one in my size (wore 'em today!)

I think a lot of it is very location-specific - Steve Smith and I were just talking about how it's very rare for him to see Lacoste polos and I see them (relatively) all the time, for example. That only gets worse with brands that don't get sold in average, accessible stores, unless you live near major cities with "fashion/extreme wealth" areas. Then again, I live in/near Cleveland, where you would THINK there'd be lots of coats to be had... but I've never seen any good brand other than Brooks Brothers (and only a couple of those, both of which I bought and flipped successfully, if not very profitably!)


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Seen a couple of Drumohr sweaters too... are they worth picking up?
> 
> I've never seen a stitch from Samuelsohn
> 
> G&G??!! I'd be surprised if anyone's ever found much of anything from top-top makers like EG, JL, Vass, G&G, etc, etc...
> 
> I think a lot of it is very location-specific -


In my estimation Drumohr sweaters are just about worth their weight in gold - very difficult to find, garner high prices, and top quality (i.e. better than Pringle and Alan Paine). I've seen vintage ones go for $100+ on eBay whereas Pringle and Alan Paine can be picked up for less than $50.

I picked up a sport coat (2B) from Samuelsohn in Charlotte about a year ago and it's very nice quality and I like to oggle their trousers in the local men's clothier, but $300 for a pair of Samuelsohn tweed trousers is a bit above my budget.

The gents over on the Other Forum have found new in box Lobbs, G&G, EG, etc., (not Vass) so it's possible, but probably not in Cleveland or Greenville.

Thrifting does seem to be area specific - we have tons of Bills and 3/2 jackets in Greenville, and a fair amount of Gitman, Hathaway, BB pinpoints and ocbds, and the occasional Norman Hilton, Southwick, etc., suit/sport coat. However, we have very few of the really higher end sport coats/suits such as Oxxford, Zegna, Kiton, Attolini, etc. There are stores in town that sell those brands, but I assume very few with enough wealth to treat them as nonchalantly as to just give them to thrifts after a year or two.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

I've got the thrift store blues
I can't find me a tweed
I said I've got the thrift store blues honey
I can't find me a tweed
So I'm gonna hit the rich man's dumpsters
So I can find me a tweed ...da diddely diddely diddely dit ba-dip baaaawm! 

12 bar blues babee! Yeah!


----------



## Cardinals5

Just popped into one store today

BB hand tailored charcoal PoW suit - moth bites 
BB hand tailored nailhead suit - missing trousers
BB tan gabardine suit - moth bites
Hickey Freeman light blue suit - 22" sleeves


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> In my estimation Drumohr sweaters are just about worth their weight in gold - very difficult to find, garner high prices, and top quality (i.e. better than Pringle and Alan Paine). I've seen vintage ones go for $100+ on eBay whereas Pringle and Alan Paine can be picked up for less than $50.
> 
> The gents over on the Other Forum have found new in box Lobbs, G&G, EG, etc., (not Vass) so it's possible, but probably not in Cleveland or Greenville.


Aggh... why do I always find out about stuff worth picking up AFTER I see it? First the scores of Lacostes, and now this? Before stores stopped putting out much winter stuff, I was seeing Pringle and Alan Paine, while not every time, at least a good bit. Drumohr I've definitely only seen a handful of, which I suppose should have clued me in. I have looked for LL Bean Norwegians... but just found my first one recently.

Did find a nice $1.00 Lord Jeff scottish wool sweater (not for flipping, for me) on Sunday... with a gigantic hole 

Shoes... holy cow, NIB shoes of that caliber are just nuts. Probably only NY or DC, etc. have a shot at anything like that. I have yet to see any shoes better than Aldens, and only two pairs of those, maybe a dozen or fifteen pairs of AE's, all beat to hell or priced outrageously. Saw four pairs of AE priced at $100 the other night... two with rubber soles, ALL in size 14A!

Cleveland's area-specific stuff seems to be "crap, crap, and more crap" - there's been NO consistency to what I find, except for BB, which is understandable with two stores in town and an outlet down the highway!


----------



## crs

Mercer & Sons OCBD had monogram on pocket.

Golden Fleece suit had jacket and vest but no trousers.

Southwick suit was darted.


----------



## TheWGP

crs said:


> Mercer & Sons OCBD had monogram on pocket.
> Southwick suit was darted.


I have no objection to 48-50ish darted Southwicks! :icon_smile_big:

On the subject of monograms - if they're just initials, are they ever removable? I've toyed with the idea of getting one to try it on, but the odds seem low.


----------



## AlanC

^Best thing to do with monograms on pockets is to remove the pocket. Do it carefully with a seam ripper (don't break shirt threads!). The holes will close up with a wash.


----------



## TradMichael

CMDC said:


> I've hit a real dry spot over the past few weeks.


I've had some good luck past few weeks. Had been on the lookout for a classic grey flannel BB suit and found one at a thrift _for a dollar_. Also have been looking for a trad tweed jacket with elbow patches and finally came across a good Orvis _for a dollar fifty_. Neither needed a lick of alterations. Normally I would never be able to find any suits or jackets for such giveaway prices.



> To take this thread in a slightly different direction, I'd be interested in what you all, in all your thrifting, have never found--especially things that you'd think would be relatively common or at least feasible.


Pink or Mercer shirts
As Cardinals5 says "Chipp anything"
yellow OCBD in my size
navy sack suit in my size
a day without moth bites, food smears, blood stains and unpleasant strong odours


----------



## TradMichael

TheWGP said:


> I think a lot of it is very location-specific - Steve Smith and I were just talking about how it's very rare for him to see Lacoste polos and I see them (relatively) all the time, for example.


A surfeit of Stafford. Depressingly too many Dockers. No Norman Hilton. Luckily lots of Land's End. Sporadic spoils squirreled away from men's shops of yore. I found one BNWT Barbour (for just $12 ... original tag did not have the price!) which I kept (in a store that sells anything AE for astronomical prices regardless of condition). I did get a strong Southwick streak late last year but was surprised to find a sudden lack of interest here. Also I once saw three pair of Aldens in 7.5EEE and passed on them because I couldn't unload an AE in that size.


----------



## AlanC

^Aldens in that size very well could sell on ebay to our Trad brethren in Japan.


----------



## yossarian

I could wear those Aldens!

Finding small shoes in a thrift store is downright impossible for me.


----------



## crs

Crabby old lady in a consignment shop told me, "I don't sell men's clothes, men don't shop in consignment shops."


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*I would have been sorely tempted . . .*

. . . to reach for my zipper and say, "Well, let me check, the last time I looked . . . "



crs said:


> Crabby old lady in a consignment shop told me, "I don't sell men's clothes, men don't shop in consignment shops."


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

I got the run-around by some Florsheim shell loafers. I should say loafer, because the mate was estranged, and certainly not in with the other shoes. I spent two visits searching for the errant right shoe before giving up.


----------



## eagle2250

crs said:


> Crabby old lady in a consignment shop told me, "I don't sell men's clothes, men don't shop in consignment shops."


LOL. You should introduce her to these fora...specifically this thread. Could change her perspective and add to your future shopping opportunities!


----------



## crs

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. You should introduce her to these fora...specifically this thread. Could change her perspective and add to your future shopping opportunities!


Well, I tell ya, I damned near went all menopausal on her, thus proving her point. Men whose wives are a certain age will know what I mean--it would not have been pretty.


----------



## TheWGP

Don't introduce her to these fora! The trick is to make her think it's worth selling... but also worthless! 

Relatedly, get her to share in the view of most thrifts that Stafford, JAB and Haggar suits are worth $20 and everything else is worthless. Who needs Oxxford, Brioni or Kiton? Worthless tripe, I tell you... but I'll take it off your hands for $5.:devil:


----------



## AlanC

Seven thrift stores this morning that yielded two pairs of Oxxford trousers (to be sold) and one pair of BB shorts (red with embroidered lobsters) for me.


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> Seven thrift stores this morning that yielded two pairs of Oxxford trousers (to be sold) and one pair of BB shorts (red with embroidered lobsters) for me.


Nice! I'd love to find some of those critter/whimsy casual shorts from BB. I'm actually going to BB today to pick up some undershirts and shoetrees with the 25% off and will resist the pull of full-price seersucker stuff with cool designs! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## crs

A Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit that the label dated to July 1969 had two pretty bad holes on one sleeve.

Did score a Robert Talbott dress shirt (17.5/36) that will be offered for sale when I have daylight for taking a photo. EDIT: Decided to keep this one. A bit big on me, but I've never had one of these.


----------



## Cardinals5

Found a couple of shirts for myself (BB white pinpoint bd, Gitman Bros white broadcloth french cuff shirt), Florsheim Imperial pebble-grain longwings (pretty decent shape)

The Blues: saw about 20 late 1960s-late 1970s Brooks Brothers unlined collar ocbds in all colors and about 10 spread collar french cuff Paul Stuart shirts (all amazing shape for their age), but all monogrammed  Anyone have the initials HNH and wear 16.5x35?


----------



## AlanC

^Remember, if the monogram is on the pocket you can just take it off.


----------



## Steve Smith

Action has been a little slow. Yesterday I found a Hickey-Freeman dress shirt, an LL Bean OCBD and these three Brooks Brothers ties.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> ^Remember, if the monogram is on the pocket you can just take it off.


I've tried that once before and carefully removed the pocket with a seam ripper and then washed the shirt twice, but I think the age of the shirt and the number of times it had been washed kept the old pocket lines visible. I did buy one of the shirts (a pink ocbd) to try again, but the profit margin on the shirts probably wouldn't be worth the trouble unless a single person bought the entire lot. Either way, they were sure nice to look at.


----------



## crs

Jacket was cotton with 3/2 roll, made in USA. However, it had darts. Also, it was Creamsicle orange. And it had a huge patch on chest pocket that said Princeton Class of 1954.


----------



## Dragoon

My first ever purchase at thrift, I got these pants for $4 at a Goodwill store. They don't appear to me to have ever been worn or laundered. I'm hooked. Sadly I don't get to a "big town" very often.

My wife insists these are not corduroy. I don't know what else you would call it?


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> I've tried that once before and carefully removed the pocket with a seam ripper and then washed the shirt twice, but I think the age of the shirt and the number of times it had been washed kept the old pocket lines visible. I did buy one of the shirts (a pink ocbd) to try again, but the profit margin on the shirts probably wouldn't be worth the trouble unless a single person bought the entire lot. Either way, they were sure nice to look at.


Yeah, age can make a difference. The newer the shirt the more successful it will be.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Odd, in the years I've been thrifting I'd never come across any Bill's.
That is until this last month when I've seen over a dozen pairs-including many 32s-my size- the problem is every single pair is pleated.


----------



## Steve Smith

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Odd, in the years I've been thrifting I'd never come across any Bill's.
> That is until this last month when I've seen over a dozen pairs-including many 32s-my size- the problem is every single pair is pleated.


I have been thrifting regularly for about 3 years and never saw a pair of Bill's until 2010. This year I have seen about 10 pairs.


----------



## fat paul

2 Brooks Bros. OCBD. One French blue, one light blue. Both new 
Cheers, fat paul


----------



## tsaltzma

Today was a bad day. I've been looking for Alden or AE longwings or wingtips for quite some time. Today I found 2 in my size:

AE Lloyd merlot
AE Macneil walnut
also a pair of Church's captoes

So why was it a bad day? It looks like the guy that owned them(all 3) let them sit in a bucket of water for a week, then baked them in an oven. 

:icon_headagainstwal:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Ekphrastic

^^Dragoon, I think you'd simply call those some kind of twill. Anybody back me up?


----------



## TheWGP

Ekphrastic said:


> ^^Dragoon, I think you'd simply call those some kind of twill. Anybody back me up?


Agreed, cords would have a more visible "separation" for lack of a better word.


----------



## chiamdream

At the Racine Ave. Goodwill today, a 3/2, 3-patch pocket Polo blazer with extremely visible darts in kind of a strange, light basketweave tweed - too weird to pick it up. Zero ties. Absolute junk for shoes.


----------



## crs

Two Southwick 3/2 sacks with stains on the sleeves. However, my second Robert Talbott dress shirt in a week.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Recently picked up a Faconnable shirt, Brooks Bros 314 trousers, Polo khakis at the consignment shop for under $30. The shop is considerably higher than the nearby thirft store, but they do have some high-quality items. Just picked up an Anderson-Little Strathmore jacket. 100% wool from the tailors. $10 for the jacket, $50 for the clean and press and to have the sleeves extended 1" and it feels like a glove.


----------



## TheWGP

Had I think my worst one ever today, at a store that's NEVER produced anything but today produced at least one thing from *every* category. 

The shoes, though, are the blues... two pairs of Aldens in the same store, both made for Bunce Brothers, a high-end store here in Cleveland, apparently was the only store here that carried Aldens. I did buy one, a 971 captoe blucher oxford in black calf, size 10.5D, that'll make an appearance on the exchange. The other one was the real tragedy: a black *shell* PTB, model 9901. I guess the prior owner must have had a REALLY high instep - because he had taken SCISSORS and CUT down the sides along the tongue. Maybe he thought if it was covered by the blucher part, it would be okay... but if that's so, he evidently failed scissor-work in kindergarten, because he kept cutting PAST the bluchers. Apparently he kept wearing them, too... because add in stretching & creasing and normal wear & tear (including heel-upper repair needed) - and you have a completely-without-any-hope-of-return shoe. 

Sorry for the venting. There shall be Florsheims put to the torch this weekend, if all goes well!


----------



## Cardinals5

Brush with Trad greatness today. Norman Hilton peak lapel dinner jacket that fit me perfectly, but, of course, no trousers to be found anywhere in the store. I even considered just purchasing it for the pleasure of looking at it, but that's getting a little too weird even for me.

Southwick 3/2 sack blazer in doeskin, but it had seen just a little too much wear to be rescued.


----------



## crs

Golden Fleece sack looked good, smelled bad.


----------



## Steve Smith

Felt Dawson and wool Stetson from GW. This is the first nice felt hat I have seen in my several years of thrifting.


----------



## tsaltzma

Steve Smith said:


> Felt Dawson and wool Stetson from GW. This is the first nice felt hat I have seen in my several years of thrifting.


I'm not familiar with Dawson, but congrats on a nice lookin hat.


----------



## tsaltzma

32rollandrock said:


> I recently found nine BB OCBD, same size, same color, on one visit, pristine, but used. Figure someone either died or got bigger. But still: Nine shirts, all the same shade of blue? On a sadder note, GW was PACKED on Sunday--I haven't seen such a crowd since opening day, and there was no sale in place. It's been getting steadily busier, but this was ridiculous. I fear GW has been "discovered" and there's no longer shame in buying used clothes--I've even run across people I know during the past couple months. Thankfully, the Army remains the same: Dingy and un-cool. Thank God.


I have seen alot of kids these days going to the thrifts. Most of them are pretty annoying, probably highschool kids. On more than one occasion, I have seen them pick up some nice items(a couple BB bowties, some nice tweed), talking with their friends about the novelty of it. 'How cool would I be if I wore a bowtie and some big horn rimmed glasses', or other things to that effect. I hate to think of what happens to some of the stuff they buy.


----------



## tsaltzma

CMDC said:


> I've hit a real dry spot over the past few weeks. To take this thread in a slightly different direction, I'd be interested in what you all, in all your thrifting, have never found--especially things that you'd think would be relatively common or at least feasible.
> 
> For example, in all of my thrifting--I have a rotation of about 10 stores in the DC area--I have NEVER seen a pair of Aldens. I'm not asking for AlanC's luck, but I'd think that over all this time I'd have at least found something, even if not in my size.


Things that I have never found that I think I should have by now? Lemme see, considering I spend probably 20 hours a week at thrifts...

Any DECENT pair of formal shoes... something better than Bates or After Six please! ic12337:

Any pair of shell shoes in a color other than black or burgundy

Decent spectators - AE, Alden, Nettleton, anything. The only thing I've seen is J&M and Cole Haan, and they were terrible examples of both brands, not USA made

Decent suede wingtips or longwings

A nice vintage pair of glasses


----------



## Steve Smith

tsaltzma said:


> I'm not familiar with Dawson, but congrats on a nice lookin hat.


Thanks. The Dawson brand seems to be obscure. I don't know much about hats and I haven't handled that many, but the quality seems to be pretty good.

Anyone know about Dawson?


----------



## Ekphrastic

TheWGP said:


> I guess the prior owner must have had a REALLY high instep - because he had taken SCISSORS and CUT down the sides along the tongue. Maybe he thought if it was covered by the blucher part, it would be okay... but if that's so, he evidently failed scissor-work in kindergarten, because he kept cutting PAST the bluchers. Apparently he kept wearing them, too... because add in stretching & creasing and normal wear & tear (including heel-upper repair needed) - and you have a completely-without-any-hope-of-return shoe.


That's an absolute horror show! But why are you burning your Florsheims? (I assume I'm missing something.)


----------



## AlanC

I hit a charity sale today and came away with some ties (including a NWOT Turnbull & Asser) and some braces (including a NIB formal pair from Trafalgar) plus a pair of NWT Zegna lightweight cords. I saw a pair of Bills forward pleat Blackwatch trousers that I was going to snag until I found the hole on the rear end. Who gives something like that to a charity sale?



Steve Smith said:


> Thanks. The Dawson brand seems to be obscure. I don't know much about hats and I haven't handled that many, but the quality seems to be pretty good.
> 
> Anyone know about Dawson?


Haven't heard of them, and a quick search at Fedora Lounge didn't turn up anything significant. However, the hat dates from the 1960s.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Brush with Trad greatness today. Norman Hilton peak lapel dinner jacket that fit me perfectly, but, of course, no trousers to be found anywhere in the store. I even considered just purchasing it for the pleasure of looking at it, but that's getting a little too weird even for me.


Just find a decent pair of tartan pants (for winter) and madras/pale yellow for summer.


----------



## dport86

crs said:


> Golden Fleece sack looked good, smelled bad.


Maybe the fleece was golden for less than mythic reasons...


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Just find a decent pair of tartan pants (for winter) and madras/pale yellow for summer.


Good suggestions, TBS. I don't attend many black tie events, but it still might be a good idea to have a jacket around (and I already have tartan and madras trousers) so I went back today and picked up the Hilton.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hit a number of stores today and not much to show for it. I did pick up some more BBGF flannels, some BB flannels, and two pairs of Oxxford flannels (all size 37+ and pleated), a Ben Silver uni-stripe cutaway collar french cuff shirt (15x33, I think), and a couple of other things for the thrift exchange. For myself, two more obcds (blue uni-stripe vintage BB with unlined collar) and a double thickness vintage Gant ocbd with an unlined collar (and locker loop) and some other things I put in the April Acquisitions thread.


----------



## Coleman

^Nice!

I've enjoyed seeing unlined BB OCBDs in WAYW. They look great, so it's nice to hear you're finding more.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I found a mint Rolleiflex medium format camera at the thrift today--$800?!!!

needless to say I passed.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

tsaltzma said:


> Things that I have never found that I think I should have by now? Lemme see, considering I spend probably 20 hours a week at thrifts...
> 
> Any DECENT pair of formal shoes... something better than Bates or After Six please! ic12337:
> 
> Any pair of shell shoes in a color other than black or burgundy
> 
> Decent spectators - AE, Alden, Nettleton, anything. The only thing I've seen is J&M and Cole Haan, and they were terrible examples of both brands, not USA made
> 
> Decent suede wingtips or longwings
> 
> A nice vintage pair of glasses


I don't think I've ever heard of anyone thrifting a pair of "rare" colored shell shoes.

On a different note, I found my first true 3/2 sack at a midwestern thrift store last week. The lining was torn in several places and there was no manufacturer tag, but the dry cleaning tag did have a duck on it (if that means anything to anyone.)


----------



## gaseousclay

scored this Zegna tie today for $10. it's not the greatest looking tie in the world but it feels so nice - definitely a quality made tie.


----------



## Orgetorix

AdamsSutherland said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of anyone thrifting a pair of "rare" colored shell shoes.


I thrifted these (NOS!) Hanovers a couple years ago. I was never sure if they were Ravello or some now-defunct color, but they sure weren't black or #8. Think I paid around $20 for them.


----------



## TheWGP

I also ran across some dark brown Hanover shell PTB's about a month ago - sadly, nobody's interested since they're 7D and need a bit of work on the upper heel. I'll probably end up having to ship them to Japan and maybe make 5 bucks on them if I'm lucky.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I found a great pair of unnamed (maker's mark worn off) wingtips in dark chocolate shell a few months back.


----------



## Ekphrastic

My university had a consignment sale to benefit one of the departments on campus, and I found a corduroy sportcoat with two "football" buttons for $2.50. I snatched it up, even though it's a bit long in the sleeves and body (40L). It's very professorial, though it doesn't have elbow patches. Alas.

It comes from a clothing store called Love's--anybody know anything about them?


----------



## crs

Oxxford orphan, bad BO.


----------



## Steve Smith

I hit a roll on Bill's Khakis on Saturday, and even found a pair in my size. That's a first. One store had 6 pairs of Bill's along with several Hiltls.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some good stuff today, but except for the ties nothing particularly "trad"

Passed on: Creighton plaid shirt with two button down pockets (S), bright plaid summer Gitman Bros shirt (XL), and a whole slew of casual BB shirts in various sizes.

Picked up: Oxxford Sport charcoal flannels (third pair in last week), 8 Pendleton wool ties (a couple NWT), 2 Viyella by Gant wool/cotton ties, 1 LE bow tie, and a 100% cashmere Isaia sport coat (not trad at all, but a rare thrift find)


----------



## AlanC

^What size(s) are the Oxxfords you've been finding?

Picked up some casual shirts all from the same donor, two from Maus & Hoffman and two from Bullock & Jones. Soon to be on the thrift exchange. I got burned on a Brooks OCBD, didn't check the cuffs closely enough (grrrrrr). Found a pair of Florsheim Imperial pebble grain longwings that I may or may not keep.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alan, they're all between 37-39" waist and around 31-32" inseam (too big for you and me I'm afraid). Nice finds on the Bullock & Jones shirts - I couldn't sell a couple of shirts and a pair of cords from Bullock & Jones last winter, but the quality is quite good (didn't fit me).


----------



## AlanC

Yeah, that's the danger on store labels, even high end store labels. I could't bring myself to leave them. But as hard as it is to move stuff lately it's going to make me a lot more hesitant to pick stuff up.

I have a few B&J pieces that are among my favorites.


----------



## TheWGP

Same experience with B&J - really nice stuff, I sold a cashmere/silk sweater of theirs awhile back but never moved anything else. I do have one of their shirts that I'm about to post a thread on to settle a discussion between my wife and I!

Blues today: Hickey Freeman 100% cashmere sport coat... in light blue, with darts, not in my size - aka would never sell. Beautiful jacket, though! Also saw my first Paul and Shark items, but they were both cords and I didn't want to risk it. Did get some pal zileri jeans and paperdenim&cloth jeans to put on SF, but nothing tradly at all today. Got a couple of BB OCBD's for my dad - but they're noniron, non-usa made - good for him, bad for trads!


----------



## JLWhittington

Great haul today; midnight blue Hickey Freeman MTM shawl lapel tuxedo--really nice, $10. And an elegant black Hart,Schaffner, and Marx topcoat. I'm still a couple of lbs from the tux, so there's some significant motivation!


----------



## TheWGP

Had my first really epic tie day today: my first Hermes, two Etros, one 50% cashmere 50% silk, one 100% cashmere, and four Fioravantis. I actually left a couple more Fioravanti ties (he's a bespoke NYC tailor) - but the kicker was there were THREE suit jackets made by him, all bespoke, all my size. Not the studio, not the soft - really nice suits. Of course, no pants in sight!  

Also snagged a Lacoste polo and sport shirt for myself - the blues with this was that those were the only two items I was 100% sure were authentic out of about 8 Lacoste items in the store. A couple were obvious bad fakes, but several were close calls. Looking at the stuff I have at home, I think at least one or two of the ones I left were real... no way am I going back though!


----------



## R0ME0

I really adimire you guys who shop at thrift stores because I can't do it. Every time I go to a thrift store I find nice items but they're always in bad shape. So I get discouraged and save money and buy them new later on.


----------



## Taken Aback

If you visit thrift shops with the sole intention of only looking through clothes and shoes, you will be disappointed on occasion. However, if you look for books, records, CDs, electronics and other things you would buy elsewhere, you'll probably come away with some purchase every time. Enough, to justify coming back without having to rationalize it.


----------



## CMDC

On Saturday the thrifts were barren. Yesterday I hit a bit of a jackpot. At a store that usually yields nothing, two perfectly fitted 3/2 sack suits. One a BB glenplaid and the other a Norman Hilton navy w/ faint red and yellow stripes. Both sitting right next to each other on the rack, had to come from the same person. No alterations required.

Also found a Ben Silver US Marine Corps tie that will be making an appearance on the exchange soon.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> One a BB glenplaid and the other a Norman Hilton navy w/ faint red and yellow stripes. Both sitting right next to each other on the rack, had to come from the same person. No alterations required.


When you get settled in your new house and get your camera up and running again, I'd love to see both jackets, especially the Hilton, in the WAYW thread.


----------



## CMDC

Will do. They're at the cleaners now.


----------



## Cardinals5

Picked up two previous thrift finds from the tailor today and will post fit pics in the WAYW thread later today.

Hit a few thrifts this week and had very little luck

Vintage made in Italy suede jacket for me (pictured in the WAYW thread)
3/2 darted madras jacket 
42x30 Bills M1 flat front for the Exchange

Saw and passed on: all from the same guy who must be something like a 42 extra short (trousers were about 26" inseam and sleeves like 22")
5 Norman Hilton 2B sack sport coats/suits
2 Southwick MTM 2B sack suits
2 H. Freeman MTM 2B sack suits


----------



## ArtVandalay

Picked these Allen Edmonds up at the local thrift yesterday. Never seen anything like them before, myself. 

They look like Chukkas except they don't go as far up the ankle. The inside says they are "Soft Skos" and they are sized 12D. Any idea what these are called and when they might have been made.

They don't look like they've been worn more than a few times, really nice condition.

I'll probably be putting them up in the Thrift Exchange after I figure out what they are, as they are a size too small for me... if anyone is interested.


----------



## mat135

Really nice looking (yes, yes, I know, it is not trad). If they were in my size, I would definitely beg you to sell them to me!



ArtVandalay said:


> Picked these Allen Edmonds up at the local thrift yesterday. Never seen anything like them before, myself.
> 
> They look like Chukkas except they don't go as far up the ankle. The inside says they are "Soft Skos" and they are sized 12D. Any idea what these are called and when they might have been made.
> 
> They don't look like they've been worn more than a few times, really nice condition.
> 
> I'll probably be putting them up in the Thrift Exchange after I figure out what they are, as they are a size too small for me... if anyone is interested.


----------



## AlanC

It's a Wallabee type design, Clark's being the standard. I found a pair from J&M (size 10, and still available!) awhile back. There's something of a Trad following for Wallabees.


----------



## TheWGP

Found my first ever pair of Brooks Brothers shoes in a thrift today - BB English, to boot, made by Cheaney/Church's judging from the style of the size info. Perf captoes. Sadly, the leather was very creased, and one shoe had *completely torn through* in multiple locations. They'd obviously also been re-soled, re-heeled, and re-half-soled. I have to say, if I ever donated shoes that nice to a thrift, I'd hope they would be that worn! Of course, they were still marked $20... :crazy:

At least I did snag a BB 3/2 sack suit in a pinstriped summer weight. Best suit I've found at that Goodwill to date, sadly, and it was marked up.


----------



## palmettoking

Found a 3-button Zero King coat today for 2.25. Extremely heavy tweed coat with a flannel lining. I expect it will be very warm. It has suede shoulder patches a la "shooting coats" and suede elbows and a belt type thing across the back. Never heard of the brand before but thought the coat looked pretty neat. Anyone have any info on Zero King?


----------



## mikejw

Pessimal thrifting the last couple of months. Today, a little tie score. Two Chipps, a J. Press, and a Keys & Lockwood. A little wear on the middle two, but not too much.

Little morsels like this keep me going back to sift through the urine-stained pants of others.

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/img5510z.jpg/


----------



## 32rollandrock

Whispers of hope. Like new pair of BB 100-percent cotton cords, old-school made-in-USA that actually fit, and in a brown I need, for $1.50. Also a BB tie, dull green with foulards, old and very nice, for 89 cents. First stuff in months that works for me. OTOH, also found vintage Michael Jordan and Dennis Rodman jerseys for a song that should fetch some Coleman bucks on the Bay.


----------



## AlanC

palmettoking said:


> Anyone have any info on Zero King?


A little. I once had to talk myself out of thrifting a Zero King coat 2-3 times on different trips to a thrift store. It was old, probably 1960s, and had been sold from a high end men's shop in Birmingham (Shaia's). It was very nice. I've seen a couple since of varying quality. If you find one you like, and in good condition, I certainly think it would be worth picking up.


----------



## TweedyDon

palmettoking said:


> Found a 3-button Zero King coat today for 2.25. Extremely heavy tweed coat with a flannel lining. I expect it will be very warm. It has suede shoulder patches a la "shooting coats" and suede elbows and a belt type thing across the back. Never heard of the brand before but thought the coat looked pretty neat. Anyone have any info on Zero King?


I've seen several Zero Kings--they seem very well made, and very warm. Here's some more info.:

"B. W. Harris, a privately-held, family-owned manufacturer of men's outerwear, was founded in St. Paul by Barney W. Harris (1886-1933) in 1916. The company began as a manufacturer of fur, sheepskin, leather, and textile outerwear, and was also a wholesaler of raw furs. Its Zero King line was established in 1917. In later years the company became a manufacturer of nationally distributed outerwear and sportswear for men, women, and children, much of it under the Zero King label. The main thrust of the business through the years seems to have been men's coats and jackets, primarily marketed to young, affluent urban professionals.

In 1971 the headquarters office was moved from Lowertown, St. Paul, to suburban West St. Paul, Minnesota. In 1978 B. W. Harris was sold to Palm Beach, Inc. (Cincinnati, Ohio), becoming an autonomous division of that firm. The following year B. W. Harris took over management of Powderhorn Mountaineering (Jackson Hole, Wyo.), another Palm Beach unit. In 1983 the Harris family repurchased the company.

By the 1990s B. W. Harris was producing mostly for private labels, and was no longer manufacturing in Minnesota."
​From: https://www.mnhs.org/library/findaids/00310.xml


----------



## dmbfrisb

Had a pretty decent week. Brooks Brothers Seersucker button-down $5







Made for Barney's New York by Franceschetti - $1








Nearly new Johnson & Murphy Lasalle Wingtips - $20

Pic won't upload, but just for giggles, grabbed an Atari 800 Home Computer with original packaging for $5.


----------



## buddy72

*Thrift store fine - Malcolm Kenneth overcoat*

I learned of this website from finding this thread, so here is my first post, a recent thrift store find: A Malcolm Kenneth wool tweed overcoat. It is in immaculate condition. Probably about 60 years old.
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/malcolmkennethovercoat1.jpg/

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/malcolmkennethovercoat2.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

Found a Chipp dog tie w/ Beagles but otherwise struck out last week.


----------



## Benson

Though it is going to good member here (it is in transit, sir), I can't help but regret that the trousers on this Glen Check flannel suit did not fit me (which is what happens when moves away from a major city and begins driving everywhere).

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dscn8132o.jpg/


----------



## egerland

At St Vincent de Paul in Long Beach today - a Henry Poole DB blazer. Perfect fit except for the arm length. Needs a bit of shortening on the sleeves, and a trip to the cleaners. I am very happy. 

I've never seen a Poole garment before, the material and workmanship are very nice.

Anyone in the LB area, this place is worth a visit. Lots of regimental ties.


----------



## TheWGP

Recent Canali suit jacket... in pinstripes. No sign of the pants. They offered me the jacket for 5.99 and maybe I should have taken it, but ugh, the thought of trying to sell a pinstripe jacket as a sport coat... of course, it was one size too small for me.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Ben Silver and Scotch House neckties, both covered in ballpoint pen strokes.


----------



## pejm

My Pet said:


> Ben Silver and Scotch House neckties, both covered in ballpoint pen strokes.


If the ties were very cheap, you can try soaking them in rubbing alcohol and leaving them between a towel overnight. I'm not sure if it will damage the silk ties, but this process works fantastic on shirts.


----------



## The Deacon

Just when I thought I'd never find a pair of Alden 986 LHS again at a thrift, there sat a pair in size 10D at the very place that I thrifted my first pair of new Florsheim shell cordovan plain toes as well as my first pair of Brooks Bros. unlined Shell loafers.:thumbs-up:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Found a Baracuta leather trench coat today. Looked a lot like the standard-issue Burberry, only in light tan leather. Made, IIRC, in Phillipines, but still. I would have snapped it up, but, alas, it was a 42R, and after seeing SWB120 struggle to sell his Baracuta, I couldn't do it, especially at $24. Someone's going to be mighty pimp, though.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Deacon said:


> Just when I thought I'd never find a pair of Alden 986 LHS again at a thrift, there sat a pair in size 10D at the very place that I thrifted my first pair of new Florsheim shell cordovan plain toes as well as my first pair of Brooks Bros. unlined Shell loafers.:thumbs-up:


That's just wrong! Send me some of that thrifting luck.

Just arrived back in Greenville and popped into one of my favorite haunts - a beautiful Rush Wilson (probably Southwick) charcoal flannel double-breasted suit (42R) in a 6x1, but a bit too big and I'm not crazy about 6x1s. Did find a Huntington 3/2 glen plaid sack suit (42L) that'll hit the exchange next week.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hit a bunch of thrifts today and came away with some decent stuff

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit (charcoal with red and blue stripes) - just needs the sleeves shortened.
Southwick for Granger Owings 3/2 sack suit (charcoal birdseye) - for the exchange
I forget for Jack Runnion (local clothier) olive tropical wool suit - needs some minor alterations
Norman Hilton sky blue wool trousers with side adjusters - for the exchange
Andover Traditionals 3/2 tweed sack sport coat - maybe for the exchange
BB 346 rainbow stripe seersucker l/s shirt
Troy Shirtmakers Guild for Rush Wilson (local trad clothier) double-thickness light blue pinpoint bd shirt, 16.5x33 - for the exchange
Gant cotton plaid tie
NWT Resilio wool challis tie


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not that it would fit tastes here, but a Canali suit in 42R. Gorgeous fabric and cut, but, unfortunately, the previous owner appeared to have crapped his pants, a button was missing on the otherwise no-issues coat and there was a hole in the trousers. It's been there for at least three days, marked at $7.99, and half-off today. No takers, despite the trend toward orphan coats. There is a story behind this garment, I'm sure. If clothes could talk, I would've gladly paid $3.50 to hear it.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> Not that it would fit tastes here, but a Canali suit in 42R. Gorgeous fabric and cut, but, unfortunately, the previous owner appeared to have crapped his pants, a button was missing on the otherwise no-issues coat and there was a hole in the trousers. It's been there for at least three days, marked at $7.99, and half-off today. No takers, despite the trend toward orphan coats. There is a story behind this garment, I'm sure. If clothes could talk, I would've gladly paid $3.50 to hear it.


This is the best story on this thread. I got some laughs at a time I desperately needed them. Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

Two pairs of shells yesterday:

Florsheim black shell ptbs - left shoe missing its tongue
Hanover burgundy shell ptbs - holes in both soles


----------



## Bermuda

Bill Blass 100% grey camel hair
thrifted for 5.99$ at the Salvation Army. Mint condition


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> Two pairs of shells yesterday:
> 
> Florsheim black shell ptbs - left shoe missing its tongue
> Hanover burgundy shell ptbs - holes in both soles


if i may,
on ebay, there is a store selling single shoes - that's right, one out of a pair. they run about 20 dollars or so.

buy one in black, take it to the cobbler, have him/her cut out a new tongue and sew it in to the ptb.

also, send me the shards so i can make a black shell cord strap for my vintage longines.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Yeah, I've seen the "single shoe seller" on eBay and am not sure what to make of it. I did purchase the shell Hanovers (on the thrift exchange now) and will turn them into a key fob (or two) if no one wants them.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I've seen the "single shoe seller" on eBay and am not sure what to make of it. I did purchase the shell Hanovers (on the thrift exchange now) and will turn them into a key fob (or two) if no one wants them.


Cards,
How do you turn them into a key fob? What sort of design?

I had bought an old beat up pair of shell tassel loafers with the intention of making a shell tassel keychain, but your fob idea intrigues me.

Aren't there a few organizations out there that give away single shoes for amputees?
I remember hearing about one (I want to say it was for veterans) that matched people based on left/right shoe and size, so if you were a 10 D who only needed right shoes they'd pair you with a 10D who only needed lefts.

As for blues...

Foound an old Norman Hilton made gray charcoal 3/2 sack suit the other day, but there was a coffee stain on the trouser leg, and the cuffs had been worn through so the max inseam would have been 1" shorter than I would have needed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not clothing, but I scored a Bach TR300 trumpet from Salvation Army. I am not a musician and had never played a trumpet, but I recalled enough from playing baritone horn in high school to eke out a scale (dogs throughout the neighborhood joined in happily, Mrs. 32 was less thrilled). It will be flipped, so if anyone needs a trumpet (it's fine for band class and more affordable than renting), I'm your man.


----------



## coynedj

Oxxford suit in mint condition, unfortunately a 46L while I'm a 40R. Also a Brioni tie. Total for both: $11.98. It was a very good visit - I don't usually do so well, though I've picked up a number of Canalis, Zegnas and Hickey-Freemans. I passed on the lime green polyester, wide-lapel number, though.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Cards,
> How do you turn them into a key fob? What sort of design?
> 
> I had bought an old beat up pair of shell tassel loafers with the intention of making a shell tassel keychain, but your fob idea intrigues me.


I was just thinking about doing something basic like this picture - I'd carefully cut the shoe apart and then take the shells to my cobbler who has the sewing machines capable of doing something simple like this. Nothing too fancy, but I'm guessing I could easy get a fob or two out of a pair of beat up old shells.


----------



## 32rollandrock

coynedj said:


> Oxxford suit in mint condition, unfortunately a 46L while I'm a 40R. Also a Brioni tie. Total for both: $11.98. It was a very good visit - I don't usually do so well, though I've picked up a number of Canalis, Zegnas and Hickey-Freemans. I passed on the lime green polyester, wide-lapel number, though.


Nobody usually does that well. If you buy something half the time, you're (usually) reaching. The suit should be an easy flip...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I've seen the "single shoe seller" on eBay and am not sure what to make of it. I did purchase the shell Hanovers (on the thrift exchange now) and will turn them into a key fob (or two) if no one wants them.


If you could get a watch band, that would really be something.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> I was just thinking about doing something basic like this picture - I'd carefully cut the shoe apart and then take the shells to my cobbler who has the sewing machines capable of doing something simple like this. Nothing too fancy, but I'm guessing I could easy get a fob or two out of a pair of beat up old shells.


Very cool! I wonder if you cut carefully enough, if you could get a the brogued medallion on there...

Great idea.


----------



## Cardinals5

My blues - the good kind - are finding two Norman Hilton suits this past week and now having to pay to have them altered.

Here's a pic of the best one - a solid navy doeskin 3/2 sack suit (sorry about the dust on the suit)


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I wonder if you cut carefully enough, if you could get a the brogued medallion on there...
> 
> Great idea.


The medallion idea is very good - the beaters I have are just ptbs, but a medallion would be great - you might even incorporate the tassels somehow if you have a trashed pair.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> My blues - the good kind - are finding two Norman Hilton suits this past week and now having to pay to have them altered.


Amazing. How do you find such things so frequently? You even scored in Central Washington. I've been to Central Washington. How do you do it?


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> You even scored in Central Washington. I've been to Central Washington. How do you do it?


And you made it out alive!



> How do you find such things so frequently?


I trained my beagle to hunt 3/2 sacks. 
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/picture003fjk.jpg/

In all honesty, it's just good fortune to live in places that don't have eBay flippers (Greenville-Spartanburg only has two known flippers and they ignore "trad" brands). There are also about 15 thrift stores in the Greenville-Spartanburg area and they turn over pretty quickly. As for Hilton, the best "trad" store in Greenville (Rush Wilson - from their website: "Rush Wilson introduced the natural-shouldered, New England style to the southeast in 1950) used to carry Hilton as their top-of-the-line suits and they're still one of the more popular stores in town when men go suit shopping. The default suit at Rush Wilson is still a 3/2 sack so they can been seen in Greenville with some regularity.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Hickey Freeman HT jacket, 3/2 sack, very old, green-ivory-brown blend, immaculate. It is, as yet, not mine. With 30 minutes left till closing, I left it for the morn, when it will be half-off. It fits, but not by much, and so I will be faced with the proverbial TSB dilemma: To sell or not to sell? To diet or not to diet?


----------



## Cardinals5

Popped into one thrift this morning on the way to the Post Office and found a Norman Hilton 3/2 sack flannel blazer that fits without alteration (sleeves a hair long, but I don't mind that so much in the winter). It'll replace my vintage BB 3/2 flannel blazer (old black label, 3 patch pockets), which'll show up on the thrift exchange when we get closer to fall (unless someone really wants it, 39L).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sport coats were going fast and furious today. Got a 3/2 sack blackwatch in a (presumably) long-dead American regional label (the name of which I can't recall at present), the aforementioned Hickey Freeman 3/2 sack Harris Tweed that is, in my opinion, jaw dropping beautiful, an old-school made-in-USA Stafford Harris Tweed brown basket weave, an HSM fall/winter weight in a really cool plaid pattern and a Stafford made-in-India wool-silk blend in gold/brown I couldn't resist because it fit perfectly, has a guilty-pleasure sheen, is just the right weight for this stupid-hot weather and cost just $2. Also a Woolrich flannel shirt I'll be flipping on the Bay.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Got a 3/2 sack blackwatch in a (presumably) long-dead American regional label (the name of which I can't recall at present).


Great stuff - love to see a picture of the blackwatch.


----------



## TheOleBoy

Gentlemen,

Long time lurker, first time poster. Yesterday was my first real 'score', as i acquired a gorgeous charcoal Hickey-Freeman at a local thrift. I noticed two BB (at least one a 3/2 sack) there as well that were a tad too big for my size. I did not pick either up but i will be in that area again today to try my luck again. I believe they were in the 42R range, so if you are around that size keep an eye on the Thrift Exchange.

Until then...


----------



## swb120

Cardinals5 said:


> I trained my beagle to hunt 3/2 sacks.
> https://img37.imageshack.us/i/picture003fjk.jpg/


I have to say, this statement and photo made me (literally) laugh out loud.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> Sport coats were going fast and furious today. Got a 3/2 sack blackwatch in a (presumably) long-dead American regional label (the name of which I can't recall at present), the aforementioned Hickey Freeman 3/2 sack Harris Tweed that is, in my opinion, jaw dropping beautiful...


I am *seriously* envious of both of these!


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> I am *seriously* envious of both of these!


The blackwatch will be hitting the exchange--it's too long and snug for me. Stay tuned...


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Shoe Fairy visited today.

Several new arrivals and near-misses: A couple pair of older (the good kind) made-in-Italy loafers I passed on because they weren't my size and basket weaves can be tough flips. Also skipped two pair of mint Doc Martens because they were size 13 and made in China (although if anyone wants 'em, I'm happy to pick them up, one is black pebble, the other brown pebble).

Last on the rack, at the very end, was a pair of Church's Custom Grade black wingtips. Zero issues, labels on the bottom of the inner soles still shiny gold--appear to have been worn a handful of times. Truly awesome shoes. They're at the cobbler now for a professional shine, but that's really superfluous. I'm going back after work, time allowing, to see if they've put anything else out...


----------



## Cardinals5

Some good stuff today: my first Savile Row bespoke jacket - Dege & Sons - but it doesn't fit me so off to the other forum. Florsheim Imperial black pebble-grain ptbs and J&M Aristocraft black captoes - both for the exchange. A couple pairs of Bills Khakis - one for me, one for eBay (NWOT, but pleated)


----------



## Taken Aback

One of the few good rationalizations that exist when shopping at a charity thrift, is that if something turns out wrong you can just consider it a donation.

I made such a monetary contribution last week, when I took a chance on an ink stained pink BB OBCD that I thought a popular infomercial-plied solvent might cure. It now has a white ring around the stain where it was once pink, making even more the conversation piece than before.

With it near the cuff, I wonder if it would it be worth the effort to make it a short sleeve shirt, but would I wear it....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Fall is here.

Eight--count 'em--older LE sweaters for $20, some cotton, some wool, some cardigan, some vest, some made in Japan. Had never seen that before. Left many behind.


----------



## AlanC

*Some blues*

Came across a cool plaid Oxxford sportcoat yesterday that fit me well, $5.99. Finally found two very small moth bites on the elbow after much searching. They could have been unobtrusively sewn easily enough, but with all the stuff I have I don't need to get things I have to talk myself into, and I couldn't sell it with the moth holes. So I left it. Ah, well.


----------



## Sarge6

frosejr said:


> This is the best story on this thread. I got some laughs at a time I desperately needed them. Thanks!


Plus one.

Just caught up on this thread. The "dude must've crapped his pants" line of the story made me snort my Friday evening beer out my nose. Like you said: long week, needed a laugh, plus one.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sarge6 said:


> Plus one.
> 
> Just caught up on this thread. The "dude must've crapped his pants" line of the story made me snort my Friday evening beer out my nose. Like you said: long week, needed a laugh, plus one.


It gets worse.

The suit has sold. Disappeared a couple weeks ago. Which means that someone wanted a nice Italian suit so badly that they bought one that someone has crapped in.

That is dedication.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> It gets worse.
> 
> The suit has sold. Disappeared a couple weeks ago. Which means that someone wanted a nice Italian suit so badly that they bought one that someone has crapped in.
> 
> That is dedication.


Probably going to sell it on eBay as lightly worn. Or, they might sell it as NWC (New with crap)


----------



## brantley11

Recently thrifted a pair of Florsheim Imperial Shell PTB's in a 7 E only 3 1/2 sizes too small.


----------



## brantley11

and the blues go on...3 more Florsheim Imperial 7 E shells (1 Black LWB, 1 Burgundy LWB and 1 more Burgundy PTB.) If only I could find some in my size.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ That kind of thing happens all the time. I constantly pass on nice Florsheims/Hanovers/whatever because they're an unusual size (often very narrow).


My thrift blues lately are seeing two beautiful Oxxford suit jackets, but no trousers to be found anywhere. Also found some Corneliani and Zegna stuff as well, but all unvented.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> It gets worse.
> 
> The suit has sold. Disappeared a couple weeks ago. Which means that someone wanted a nice Italian suit so badly that they bought one that someone has crapped in.
> 
> That is dedication.


TOTALLY money.


----------



## CMDC

I've been having unbelievably bad luck lately. There's definately a (understandable) seasonal aspect to thrifting here in DC. With limited shelf space, the tweeds, sweaters, jackets, and other cold weather tradly stuff--which seems more plentiful and more likely to produce good finds--aren't out. Can't wait until we start to see some change over.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Found my first Oxxford suit today--moth holes. OTH, I found a great Southwick 3/2 tweed for the exchange and my first pair of Aldens, burgundy wingtip tassels in my size, and a pair of E. T. Wright PTBs and a pair of Nettleton tassels--also my size.


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> I've been having unbelievably bad luck lately. There's definately a (understandable) seasonal aspect to thrifting here in DC. With limited shelf space, the tweeds, sweaters, jackets, and other cold weather tradly stuff--which seems more plentiful and more likely to produce good finds--aren't out. Can't wait until we start to see some change over.


Same here. Also, some of the better thrifts for finding trad items, such as Junior League, close for all or part of the summer (and also for school vacations during the school year). A new job also has reduced my grazing range. I have found very little for me and nothing I wanted to risk buying for the forum.


----------



## Jeff1969

My first thrift store trip was interesting. I sorted through loads of garbage. They had some AEs in good condition, not my size. I bought a pair of Johnston & Murphy Aldrich II cap toes in my brother's size. I'm going to give him the shoes & trees. All i found for myself was a BB sports shirt, no sign of wear.


----------



## The Deacon

Last week I dropped by my favorite thrift and found two pair of vintage Shell Cordovan Longwings in my size, one pair is black and barely worn with the *owners name printed in the inner collar and the other burgundy with patina and build up of dark polish that I am still rubbing off layer by layer by using nuetral wax polish. It pulls off the dark polish little by little without the drying effect of alcohol or acetate. They don't make shoes like these anymore...

*I googled the guy's name and he is/was a member of a prominent Connecticut family. A black and white photo of him as a young man fishing with family members showed up under images. 

I've been wondering:
In order to have your name printed in a pair of vintage Florsheim shell longwings, would they have had to be custom, special make up or just a simple order for a pair of shoes?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I found a vintage cricketer gray flannel 3/2 sack suit, hook vent, lapped seams etc.
It fit _perfectly_, turned it over and the back of the coat had 30+ moth holes.

I did find a pair of Brooks English captoes, they were pretty beat up (previous owner didn't believe in conditioner and shoe tress apparently) but so cheap and such a rare find I had to pick them up.


----------



## twon12

Styleforum has a thrift trad section. It's rather nice.


----------



## vwguy

Stopped into St Vinnie's and spied a red & black buffalo plaid jacket, turns out to be a an old school Woolorich in good shape, but alas, too small. Son of a...

Brian


----------



## TheWGP

Found a Canali sport shirt today in a small town in the middle of nowhere - go figure. Unfortunately, almost every button on the dang thing has to be replaced >.< clearly why it was there. Still picked it up, because hey, 1.99 for a Canali in good shape except for the buttons... yeah. I'll probably find a donor shirt somewhere, maybe a JW Nordstrom or something that has relatively nice buttons without logos. If all else fails, I've got a set of black MOP buttons for it, but... it's a size M >.< so destined to be sold off. If only it were my size... and if so much sewing wasn't required... arrrgh. Did find a last-winter BB longsleeved polo and a Lacoste shortsleeved buttondown in my size to make up for it though!


----------



## closerlook

Four near-perfectly fitting tailor made suits. pants were too tight in the waist, but with ample room to have them taken out. Am having one pair refitted this week as a test run. 

10 dollars a suit, 16 for each pair of pants.

no blues here.


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> Four near-perfectly fitting tailor made suits. pants were too tight in the waist, but with ample room to have them taken out. Am having one pair refitted this week as a test run.
> 
> 10 dollars a suit, 16 for each pair of pants.
> 
> no blues here.


Four suits in a single day is some kind of haul! Details? (don't worry, we don't mind hearing about non-"trad" suits if they weren't all 3/2 sacks).

I can't sing the blues today either because I landed an 2B darted Oxxford suit in an airforce blue with pinstripes in a "super worsted" for $1 at the local Goodwill - they're having a holiday sale this weekend. Everything fits great, just need about 3/4" off the sleeves. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## CMDC

The thrift gods tested, yet ultimately rewarded me today. Felt a bit like Odysseus out there today. With my wife out of town, decided to do the Northern Virginia 5 thrift store circuit. The first two stops, which have been pretty good in the past--squadoosh. Then I hit my normal go to spot. Little did I know that it was the Labor Day 50% off sale. It looked like they opened a thrift store and a mosh pit broke out. A sea of humanity. Shopping cart traffic jams in the aisles, screaming kids, the works. The only thing I found, and waited 20 minutes in line to pay for, was a JPress blue flap pocket ocbd. Not bad for $2 but it was a trial. After hitting the mall to check out LLBean, hit my final two stops on the way home. The first Goodwill, nothing. There was a nice Corbin 3/2 khaki poplin that was too big plus had a stain on the pants. I finally hit the consistently worst of the five, a Goodwill. After rummaging through all but the last rack with nothing to show, a find a beautiful JPress navy flannel blazer. I almost started crying. Further proof that there's no rhyme or reason to thrifting.


----------



## Cardinals5

No blues today as my lucky streak continues; however, this time it's all headed to the Exchange.

Three hats - a Dobbs, a Stetson, and a Knox (all small at 6 7/8)
Alden shell saddles (12D/B) - decent condition
Norman Hilton 3/2 flyweight tweed (could be silk in a tweed-style weave) 43L
Couple pair of Bills (one for me, one for the exchange - oxford cloth, but pleated)
A number of ties - Robert Talbott handsewn reps, etc.


----------



## Cardinals5

Saw an interesting shirt yesterday. It was a "Miss Sero" plaid cotton/poly blend, but had a small club collar. I've never seen a "Miss Sero" nor a Sero club collar (only came across it because it was put among the men's small shirts).


----------



## Taken Aback

You mean, you don't go through the women's section for those mistakenly placed men's items???


----------



## AlanC

Taken Aback said:


> You mean, you don't go through the women's section for those mistakenly placed men's items???


It's not a bad idea to check women's coats and belts.


----------



## CMDC

I wonder what's more common--finding men's clothes in the women's section or women's in the men's. I always run across women's jackets.


----------



## Cardinals5

Taken Aback said:


> You mean, you don't go through the women's section for those mistakenly placed men's items???


I'm afraid of the old ladies staring at me 



AlanC said:


> It's not a bad idea to check women's coats and belts.


I don't usually check the women's jackets, but the places around have the belts all jumbled together so they all get a look. I do skim the women's shoe section because they often place men's loafers among the women's shoes.

Of course, as any serious thrifter knows, always check the women's pants section when you find an orphaned suit jacket.



CMDC said:


> I wonder what's more common--finding men's clothes in the women's section or women's in the men's. I always run across women's jackets.


Yep, I often see women's jackets scattered amongst the men's, but I've yet to start purposefully looking at the women's jackets. In winter, though, I check the women's overcoat section since a lot of trenches get mixed up.


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, I often see women's jackets scattered amongst the men's, but I've yet to start purposefully looking at the women's jackets. In winter, though, I check the women's overcoat section since a lot of trenches get mixed up.


Outerwear is what I meant, although I do look through women's sweaters where I pick things up for the wife. You also come across men's knitwear.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The women's scarf section is where I've picked up the brunt of my pocket squares.


----------



## 32rollandrock

In one of her rare ventures to a thrift store, Mrs. 32 not long ago found me a perfect-condition Woolrich car coat in the women's section. I'd been striking out for weeks.


----------



## Benson

Pale pink ocbd with flap pocket made by Hemranjani for a Mr Mako that somehow fits me better than any OTR shirt I've owned. 

Blues:

H. Freeman and Sons blue herringbone 3/2 tweed sack that was both too big in the chest and just a bit too beat up.


----------



## Cardinals5

Nothing too dazzling today, but added 3 made in usa vintage BB ocbds with unlined collars (2 white, 1 blue)

Pair of AE Belgiums (9.5C) that'll hit the thrift exchange later tonight


----------



## TheWGP

Today had one of the oddest things ever - I was flipping through some polos and all of a sudden saw a Lacoste crocodile - I haven't seen hardly any of these since moving down to Columbus. First authenticity check - closely inspect the croc - it looks legit, and I notice the price is only 99 cents!

I go up to check the size and tag... and find only a big printed-on CHEROKEE label!  Upon further inspection and looking at the backside of the croc, that croc is authentic all right, but it's been *sewn on* to the Cherokee shirt!

I must say, I wonder what the story is behind that one! The stitches attaching the croc were very nice, tight and professional looking - they had the orientation and position 100% right and everything, so clearly someone put some effort into it. If that croc could talk...

Oh, and I got that Hickey Freeman suit back from the dry-cleaners today for a true blues: they managed to tear the button gorge of one sleeve open.  I don't think it was entirely their fault, as the sleeves were already all set up for working buttonholes but not cut through - and the ends were just kind of tacked down. So, rather than have it repaired, I'll just have them finished off. Now, where to find someone to do that in Columbus... no way do I trust a normal alterations shop to do it.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hmm, looking through thrifting seems to be the way to go for a money short 17 year old who's tired of the over priced half decent quality things he finds at Macy's and the like and cant afford to buy even outlet name brand.... so my question is how does one start thrifting? Anyone have a 'guide' that they could send my way as to where/when to look and what to look out for?

Many thanks to any who can help.


----------



## Cardinals5

HalfLegend said:


> Hmm, looking through thrifting seems to be the way to go for a money short 17 year old who's tired of the over priced half decent quality things he finds at Macy's and the like and cant afford to buy even outlet name brand.... so my question is how does one start thrifting? Anyone have a 'guide' that they could send my way as to where/when to look and what to look out for?
> 
> Many thanks to any who can help.


Here's a pretty good thread to start (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?100588-Thrifting-Tips-Compilation&p=1030533)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Picked up a couple of repp ties...one Talbott, one missing its tag. Picked up a nice navy surcingle for myself, and a Brooks D-Ring Surcingle for the exchange. Also picked up an LL Bean OCBD that fits like a glove.


----------



## Taken Aback

TheWGP said:


> Today had one of the oddest things ever - I was flipping through some polos and all of a sudden saw a Lacoste crocodile - I haven't seen hardly any of these since moving down to Columbus. First authenticity check - closely inspect the croc - it looks legit, and I notice the price is only 99 cents!
> 
> I go up to check the size and tag... and find only a big printed-on CHEROKEE label!  Upon further inspection and looking at the backside of the croc, that croc is authentic all right, but it's been *sewn on* to the Cherokee shirt!
> 
> I must say, I wonder what the story is behind that one! The stitches attaching the croc were very nice, tight and professional looking - they had the orientation and position 100% right and everything, so clearly someone put some effort into it. If that croc could talk...


A tailored job, you think?

He must have laughed at the shlub who paid for that....unless it was _him_.


----------



## HalfLegend

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a pretty good thread to start (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?100588-Thrifting-Tips-Compilation&p=1030533)


Wow, pretty good guide. Thanks!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Canali blazer w/working cuffs, cuff points worn through. 
Oxxford trousers, lining coming unstitched, small tear in the left thigh. 
Hickey Freeman & Son tailored trousers, perfect except for slight stain in the lining. 
Left it all. 

On the positive side, I got some nice vintage Knox hats that both fit and suit me well. Then got some nice Majers and Bill's wool gabs for the exchange.


----------



## AlanC

I came across a Burberry trench (priced at $120+), a Paul Stuart suit and about half a dozen Oxxford custom suits made for a _very_ large man. I don't know how big they were, but had to be sized somewhere in the 50s. Since it was custom there was no size and I didn't have a measuring tape. I didn't get any of it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> I came across a Burberry trench (priced at $120+), a Paul Stuart suit and about half a dozen Oxxford custom suits made for a _very_ large man. I don't know how big they were, but had to be sized somewhere in the 50s. Since it was custom there was no size and I didn't have a measuring tape. I didn't get any of it.


$120? What kind of Goodwill is that?


----------



## AlanC

^Well, not a Goodwill obviously. That's a consignment type price, but it is a thrift. I'll keep my eyes open to see if it lasts long enough to come down in price. The suits were all around $30. I would have gotten the Paul Stuart (Samuelsohn), but it wasn't marked down yet. I've gotten some good stuff at that thrift, but sometimes they have a vague clue of what they have. I did clean up on a bunch of Brioni ties there once that ended up buying my Alden Indy boots for me.


----------



## Cardinals5

No blues today - stopped in one shop and found three vintage BB pinpoint shirts in my size (the classic "fun" shirt, a lemon yellow candy stripe, and a pink gingham). I'm still deciding, but I'll probably post the fun shirt and the pink gingham to the exchange.


----------



## Taken Aback

Well, of course. I love those bengals in different flavors too.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A bit of frustration.

Over the past couple days I've found a stunning very recent PRL brown glenplaid, very British, very country suit, and a bespoke (korea?) three piece corduroy suit.

Both amazing, both cheap, both perfect fits, both missing trousers.


----------



## Cardinals5

Today I just stopped in one shop and found a vintage BB charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit in size 40L. The suit apparently had no flaws, but I saw it was a vintage black label (dating the suit to the late 1950s-early 1960s). If the suit fit be I would have bought it (besides the fact I have the same suit in a later model), but I'm a 40R. I didn't buy the suit for the exchange because I've had trouble selling 40L stuff before (I know there are several of you out there), but if you'd like the suit I can try to go back and get it. The suit would be $40.00 shipped. The jacket seemed the standard 40L (probably 42" chest, 25-26" sleeves, 32-34" waist on pants, 31/32" inseam).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cards,

By "black label" do you mean that the tag is black with "Brooks Brothers (makers etc)" in white writing?

Just the other day I found one of those Brooks Brothers sweater blazers (the cardigan sweaters with lapels and everything) with a white on black label. I was going to take a pic for the sept aquisitions thread.

One of these days I'll start a BB tags timeline thread.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Yes, the label itself is black and "BROOKS BROTHERS" is in white - from what I can tell this dates it to the late 1950s-early 1960s before they introduced the various BB lines (university, 346, etc.). I recently sold a black label flannel blazer to CMDC who can attest to the great quality of stuff from that era.


----------



## pseudonym

Went today and came up almost empty. I got a pair of mint green lacoste chinos and a cotton belt, but missed out on a bizarre RL tweed coat with red/white polka dot patches on the elbows and right shoulder (shooting jacket style.) I would have bought it IF:
A) It fit.
B) The back weren't splattered with random assortments of the same patches.
C) It didn't cost $25
I also missed out on a pair of steel blue J. Crew chinos as well, they had been ironed to hell and back, and thus were plasticky and cheap. Ah well, guess I'll have to wait until I'm back in New England for Thanksgiving for some real good trad thrifting.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Potentially huge blues.

Salvation Army has re-worked its pricing process. Everything still goes to a central spot for pricing before goods are sent to stores for sale, but it's a new central spot. Furthermore, each pair of shoes gets its own price (whereas before, they were all $3 a pair, unless deemed boutique). And the price tag is affixed with a staple gun. A serious staple gun. A staple gun powerful enough to penetrate leather of all thickness.

This is the SA where I've scored Alden NST. Church's Custom Grade. Bostonian shell cordovan (and very nice shoes, even if they are Bostonian). And myriad other shoes too numerous to mention here. All of which would have been destroyed with the current price-tag practices.

I'll be calling SA HQ on Monday. Hopefully, there will be no serious casualties.

On the plus side, it's purging time, and so I dumped some extra coats at Goodwill, then had a gander and found a real nice Paul Stuart tweed sport coat. No staples.


----------



## Claybuster

Last weeks thrift finds: 
Ties: 1 Brioni, 1 Robert Talbot Best of Class, 2 BB
Trousers: BB Wool Navy
Shoes: Bragano by Cole Haan Black Penny Loafers
Suit: JAB Navy
Total Cost: Less than $40 for all of them.

Listen, I know the Bragano shoes and JAB suit may not be a great find for some, but the suit (preaching in it on Sunday) was only $19.99 and the shoes were a steal at $7.99 and both items look almost new.

Danny


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> Potentially huge blues.
> 
> Salvation Army has re-worked its pricing process. Everything still goes to a central spot for pricing before goods are sent to stores for sale, but it's a new central spot. Furthermore, each pair of shoes gets its own price (whereas before, they were all $3 a pair, unless deemed boutique). And the price tag is affixed with a staple gun. A serious staple gun. A staple gun powerful enough to penetrate leather of all thickness.
> 
> This is the SA where I've scored Alden NST. Church's Custom Grade. Bostonian shell cordovan (and very nice shoes, even if they are Bostonian). And myriad other shoes too numerous to mention here. All of which would have been destroyed with the current price-tag practices.
> 
> I'll be calling SA HQ on Monday. Hopefully, there will be no serious casualties.
> 
> On the plus side, it's purging time, and so I dumped some extra coats at Goodwill, then had a gander and found a real nice Paul Stuart tweed sport coat. No staples.


Ah, a little vengeance. When you call, do you think it would be a bigger threat to say you'll no longer donate to SA, or not to _buy_ from them?


----------



## TheWGP

Taken Aback said:


> Ah, a little vengeance. When you call, do you think it would be a bigger threat to say you'll no longer donate to SA, or not to _buy_ from them?


Good question - in my experience, though, GW and SA simply don't care, even at the management level. They're too monolithic and the stream of stuff, to their eyes, keeps going no matter what. In their eyes, no customer\donor is worth saving, because there's always 100 behind who will donate or buy mounds of Cherokee and Merona and Alfani.

YMMV, of course - it's just like how you MAY once in a great while find a helpful supervisor/manager at Walmart, but it's the extreme, extreme exception rather than the rule. Usually the attitude is more "if you don't like it, we don't care!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taken Aback said:


> Ah, a little vengeance. When you call, do you think it would be a bigger threat to say you'll no longer donate to SA, or not to _buy_ from them?


Vengeance? Threats? Huh?

In my experience, something like this is usually resolved in favor of common sense. It may take a call or two to get the right person, but somewhere someone is going to realize that it makes no sense to destroy shoes that could otherwise be sold. It is in my interest to find that person, and so I will. As a last resort, I'll go through the organization's 990s and call a board member. Did that once with a San Diego Goodwill that was selling candle holders with swastika emblems. The folks at the store were clueless, but the president of the board thanked me for bringing the matter to his attention and saw to it that the candle holders were removed from sale.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

That's interesting, because I've seen questionable items for sale at church thrifts for example that I wouldn't expect. On the other hand, I wonder about the swastika candleholders, because the motif was a fairly common decorative element during the Arts & Crafts and Art Deco periods that, of course, predate Nazism. I would be concerned that with a blanket policy to discard items that might provoke sensitivities a lot of valuable items might be thrown out. Of course, the particular candleholders you refer to might have been more explicit. Just a thought. Good luck saving those shoes by the way, I've also witnessed some outrageous treatment of perfectly good goods.


----------



## 32rollandrock

These candle holders had very large swastikas as the bases. Correct that the symbol was appropriated by the Nazis, but these didn't appear to be works of art and sale via Goodwill didn't seem appropriate, and the board chairman agreed. That's the beauty of SA or GW: They have boards of directors who, in my experience, are good, thoughtful people who want to do the right thing and will listen to, and act on, genuine concerns. Folks at the stores, different matter: Their hands are tied.


----------



## AlanC

I came across a great cashmere sweater vest, Pringle for Scotch House, but there was a small almost-hole in the front. There was still a connection, but it was close. It could have been repaired, but I'm trying to make myself not buy "problems" these days, and it couldn't be sold in that condition.

I picked up four sweaters for my wife, a couple were attractive, but not of superlative quality. Two, however, are very nice. One is a Murray Allan for Harrod's cashmere crewneck, the second a vintage Pringle cashmere short sleeve sweater. The nicer two may be the ones that don't work for her, in which case you may see them in the thrift exchange.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> These candle holders had very large swastikas as the bases. Correct that the symbol was appropriated by the Nazis, but these didn't appear to be works of art and sale via Goodwill didn't seem appropriate, and the board chairman agreed. That's the beauty of SA or GW: They have boards of directors who, in my experience, are good, thoughtful people who want to do the right thing and will listen to, and act on, genuine concerns. Folks at the stores, different matter: Their hands are tied.


Agreed, though sometimes in our complaining (I certainly also do it) about thrift store polices and employees we forget that part of the charity that they provide is the jobs to people with developmental disabilities and the like.

Last week I heard a very moving story about a woman who lost her adolescence being literally held captive by an abusive relative, who credited her recovery (she now has a husband and kids) to the thrift store job Goodwill gave her when she couldn't get work anywhere else.

Nothing annoys me more than the people who just go into stores and throw merchandise around, leave it on the floor or act indignant when the cashier takes too long ringing up their cart overflowing with 99 cent clothes.


----------



## phyrpowr

Once again Charlotte Jr. League had lightweight (one hopsack) patch pocket blazers in the "my size" section...that weren't! I think someone sees me coming and moves the 40s, 42s and the like to 46.

Oh, well, my three pairs of Paul Stuart perfect fit grey flannels for $40 total still have me ahead


----------



## crs

Very lean lately. But Monday I scored some Land's End flat-front moleskins that look nearly new. I suspect they are pretty old, just didn't get much use.


----------



## Cardinals5

3 Troy Shirtmakers Guild shirts, but two with serious problems. Just took a light blue pinpoint button-down. Passed on about 6-7 BB sport shirts from the late 1980s-early 1990s, all made in USA, since average sport shirts move as slow as molasses. Did take a Viyella, 5 Burberrys made in USA shirts, a couple Canalis, and a Zegna. The Troy, Viyella, and Burberrys will hit the thrift exchange in a couple of days.


----------



## Orgetorix

Does anyone hit yard sales regularly? I went to a well-to-do neighborhood near me this morning, but came away very disappointed. Apparently even rich folks sell mostly '70s bric-a-brac and VHS tapes at their yard sales.


----------



## Valkyrie

When my kids were younger, I'd hit the yard sales in the old money neighborhoods and regularly pick up several kid size PRL white polos (for a dollar or two), that the seller's kids had outgrown and my kids needed for the same use: private school uniform staples, with just a touch of (permissible) style. No reason to spend good money on those things, they tended just to last a year whether doomed by wear or size. 

I also once picked up a sterling sugar bowl and cream pitcher for $7 as a lark. Still use it. Occasionally I'd pick up a tie for me.

Like most yard sales, lots of looking, not much buying.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Orgetorix said:


> Does anyone hit yard sales regularly? I went to a well-to-do neighborhood near me this morning, but came away very disappointed. Apparently even rich folks sell mostly '70s bric-a-brac and VHS tapes at their yard sales.


Very hit and miss, can be good for not clothing items.

Last year I found a half dozen pairs of vintage Aldens and AEs, some NOS at a garage/estate sale.


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> Today I just stopped in one shop and found a vintage BB charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit in size 40L. The suit apparently had no flaws, but I saw it was a vintage black label (dating the suit to the late 1950s-early 1960s). If the suit fit be I would have bought it (besides the fact I have the same suit in a later model), but I'm a 40R. I didn't buy the suit for the exchange because I've had trouble selling 40L stuff before (I know there are several of you out there), but if you'd like the suit I can try to go back and get it. The suit would be $40.00 shipped. The jacket seemed the standard 40L (probably 42" chest, 25-26" sleeves, 32-34" waist on pants, 31/32" inseam).


Gads, so close to 41L. I'm afraid the chest size is just a tad too small for me. Sounds like a great suit


----------



## CMDC

Not too bad today. A NWT Lord Jeff shetland sweater. Also a pair of JCrew navy flannel trousers. Two seemingly unworn Gitman Bros blue ocbds for the exchange--16X34


----------



## Orgetorix

Last weekend I stopped at the thrift where the local BB store sends their marked-out-of-stock merchandise. Saw an orphaned BB poplin jacket in what must have been either the Fitzgerald or Milano fit. It was really odd. Tagged 43, and while I normally wear a 42R, this one was too big in the chest, tightish in the waist, and extremely tight in the sleeves. I can't imagine that someone fit enough to have the right chest/waist proportions for it would have skinny enough arms to make it work. 

Looked all over the store for the trousers, but no luck. So I left it.


----------



## TheWGP

Left my first pair of Bills the other day - sad, but the pants had been worn heavily and clearly were done. Wear spots at the bottom of the cuffs, wear spots on the pocket edges, and worn-through fabric entirely at the flap with the buttonhole - Even for 1.99 there was just no use for them - and believe me, I tried to think of a use. They wouldn't fit me, or I'd have bought them just to say I wore Bills even for yard work! :devil:

Also saw the only recent Zegna tie I've seen in Columbus the other day - been a really dry streak on ties lately, actually. The Zegna was only about a year old, from what I can tell from labeling and Googling, but the neck was worn beyond all belief. Threads were separating into fibers and coming loose, and it was like it had been tied and re-tied and re-tied and pulled on and chafed repeatedly every single day for that year! I might have tried to salvage it with a shaver for myself, but then noticed the tip of the tie was losing the weave too. Oh, well...


----------



## AlanC

A great tragedy today. I came across a gorgeous check tweed HF Flight Coat (44L). It was the first I'd ever seen in the wild (I own one, but bought it from tweedydon). Alas, there was a hole at the elbow, not a moth hole nor worn through. It looked to have been caught on something that caused a pull. It really could be repaired pretty much invisibly considering the check pattern on it, but I wasn't going to risk picking it up since it wasn't in my size. It was a real gem of a coat.

I did grab a pair of BB chinos that will come in handy.


----------



## chiamdream

Two vintage BB Santa Claus emblematic ties, seemingly unworn...from the boys department.

LL Bean Norwegian sweater...size Woman's XL.

And this super-bizarre Hardy Amies double-breasted blazer. The highest armholes I've ever come across. Gigantic lapels, nice fabric, great labels inside...just too weird to pull the trigger. The buttons alone were almost worth it.


----------



## Taken Aback

I think you could take flight with those lapels.


----------



## TheWGP

Those lapels are, uh, really something, agreed!

In the vein of blues: found three nice BB Makers suits today, two of them 3/2 sacks, all pinstriped. Or they would have been suits - if I could have found the pants! >.< 

Maybe it's just my luck, but I have *never* found the pants to a suit by looking in the pants/women's pants/other suits/women's suits/anywhere else at all. The maddening thing is, when I look, I see a handful of misplaced suit pants every time... but never the ones I'm looking for!

Did pick up three nice items though, in increasing level of tradliness: a Canali solid navy orphan that should sell as a sportcoat/odd jacket, a J. Press light blue SC with huge MOP buttons, and my first Chipp ever: a 3/2 pin/double pinstripe suit. Unfortunately none of it fits me, so the Chipp and J. Press will soon be on the Exchange!


----------



## brantley11

*BLUES FOR ME AND GOOD FOR Y'ALL

*The thrift had *80* BB Shirts sized 17x33, 16x33, and 16.5x33 (75% OCBD and the rest were Non-iron pinpoint and sport shirts); I picked the best 40. There were also 25 older BB ties; 10 of which made it home with me. I also picked up 3 pair of winter wool BB dress pants size 42, a pair of older BB cords 42, and a pair of BB XL nylon/leather braces, a few wool ties, 2 BB rugby polos, 3 BB linen shirts and a pair of Made in USA Dexter Chukka Upland Boots in a 12. I also picked up 3 or 4 older LL Bean Made in USA plaid LS shirts. Most of this stuff should make it to the exchange.

I also picked up for myself the following size L: BB Extra Fine Italian Merino BB#1 Stripe Sweater ( a few moth holes, but the wife says she can darn them), Viyella Red Plaid Shirt, 2 BB Recent Italian Woven Sport Shirts, Polo Natural Linen Silk Pants 35, BB Olive Linen Cotton Pants 36, Rivetz of Boston Navy, Yellow and Red repp bow and an older LL Bean made in USA Chamois Maroon Shirt and red plaid flannel.

I passed on a Pendleton green cardigan (two small moths holes), all of the yellow OCBD's, and 2 very very early BB Camel Hair Blazers Unlined, 3 Patch Pockets with Brown Suede Elbow patches because they were overwhelmed with moth holes.

I broke the bank, but I could not leave such good stuff behind.

This is my second best single store thrift; second to the day I received 4 Aldens, 3 of which were shell and two of them where in the box with bags and shinning cloths.


----------



## Cardinals5

brantley11 said:


> *BLUES FOR ME AND GOOD FOR Y'ALL
> 
> *The thrift had *80* BB Shirts sized 17x33, 16x33, and 16.5x33 (75% OCBD and the rest were Non-iron pinpoint and sport shirts); I picked the best 40. There were also 25 older BB ties; 10 of which made it home with me. I also picked up 3 pair of winter wool BB dress pants size 42, a pair of older BB cords 42, and a pair of BB XL nylon/leather braces, a few wool ties, 2 BB rugby polos, 3 BB linen shirts and a pair of Made in USA Dexter Chukka Upland Boots in a 12. I also picked up 3 or 4 older LL Bean Made in USA plaid LS shirts. Most of this stuff should make it to the exchange.
> 
> I also picked up for myself the following size L: BB Extra Fine Italian Merino BB#1 Stripe Sweater ( a few moth holes, but the wife says she can darn them), Viyella Red Plaid Shirt, 2 BB Recent Italian Woven Sport Shirts, Polo Natural Linen Silk Pants 35, BB Olive Linen Cotton Pants 36, Rivetz of Boston Navy, Yellow and Red repp bow and an older LL Bean made in USA Chamois Maroon Shirt and red plaid flannel.
> 
> I passed on a Pendleton green cardigan (two small moths holes), all of the yellow OCBD's, and 2 very very early BB Camel Hair Blazers Unlined, 3 Patch Pockets with Brown Suede Elbow patches because they were overwhelmed with moth holes.
> 
> I broke the bank, but I could not leave such good stuff behind.
> 
> This is my second best single store thrift; second to the day I received 4 Aldens, 3 of which were shell and two of them where in the box with bags and shinning cloths.


What a day! Looking forward to your sales post.


----------



## CMDC

So that's where all the clothes I've been looking for went. Things have been a bit sparse up here.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Only thing I've found of any remote value in my size lately is a black 100% cotton Scheibler Velours jacket by "Macintosh, since 1824" (not trad, but nice) and a pair of like new vintage adidas grand prix. Again, not trad, but I couldn't resist...if I turn out an ironical hipster look I'll be sure to let you kick me around on the WAYWT thread.


----------



## MrZipper

I just got back from the annual Johns Hopkins 'Best Dressed' sale, and I have never seen so much trad in one place before: Brooks Brothers, J. Press, Andover Shop, Eddie Jacobs, etc. Of course, being a 39L, nothing fit me, and I got there too late to get the non-stained BB ties (although I did pick up a nice Robert Talbott one). There is a herringbone tweed overcoat that I might go back for, but we'll see.

The best thing of all though, which I couldn't pass up: a beautiful J. Press 3/2 sack made from Donegal tweed in around 40R. I figured that if I couldn't use it, somebody here would most likely want it. Look for it in the trad exchange soon!


----------



## erbs

Found a few Ben Silver rep ties today, including an Argyle & Sutherland.


----------



## hookem12387

erbs said:


> Found a few Ben Silver rep ties today, including an Argyle & Sutherland.


 Nice find!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Great find Mr. Zipper!

A real heartbreaker yesterday.
I found a beautiful Southwick tweed _suit_ 3/2, sack in a nice dark brown and green herringbone.
It was my size, but someone had run it through the washing machine, so now instead of a 38, it fit like a 34 extra small.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> A real heartbreaker yesterday.
> I found a beautiful Southwick tweed _suit_ 3/2, sack in a nice dark brown and green herringbone.
> It was my size, but someone had run it through the washing machine, so now instead of a 38, it fit like a 34 extra small.


:icon_pale:ic12337::icon_headagainstwal


----------



## kevinbelt

TheWGP said:


> Those lapels are, uh, really something, agreed!
> 
> In the vein of blues: found three nice BB Makers suits today, two of them 3/2 sacks, all pinstriped. Or they would have been suits - if I could have found the pants! >.<
> 
> Maybe it's just my luck, but I have *never* found the pants to a suit by looking in the pants/women's pants/other suits/women's suits/anywhere else at all. The maddening thing is, when I look, I see a handful of misplaced suit pants every time... but never the ones I'm looking for!
> 
> Did pick up three nice items though, in increasing level of tradliness: a Canali solid navy orphan that should sell as a sportcoat/odd jacket, a J. Press light blue SC with huge MOP buttons, and my first Chipp ever: a 3/2 pin/double pinstripe suit. Unfortunately none of it fits me, so the Chipp and J. Press will soon be on the Exchange!


Where are you finding this sort of stuff in Columbus?

-k


----------



## TheWGP

kevinbelt said:


> Where are you finding this sort of stuff in Columbus?
> 
> -k


Various stores  Seriously though, PMing you to avoid tipping off Ebay flippers who may be lurking!


----------



## Cardinals5

No blues today - stopped in a local Salvation Army I rarely visit and hit the Norman Hilton motherlode. Within five minutes I came out with 5 3/2 sack suits and 4 blazers/sport coats - couldn't carry any more so I stopped looking, but I'll be going back tomorrow to search the rest of the store. I'll probably keep a couple for myself and have them tailored and the rest will appear on the thrift exchange in the near future.


----------



## MrZipper

Cardinals5 said:


> No blues today - stopped in a local Salvation Army I rarely visit and hit the Norman Hilton motherlode. Within five minutes I came out with 5 3/2 sack suits and 4 blazers/sport coats - couldn't carry any more so I stopped looking, but I'll be going back tomorrow to search the rest of the store. I'll probably keep a couple for myself and have them tailored and the rest will appear on the thrift exchange in the near future.


Sheesh! I came across all of one Norman Hilton today, good condition in 38R, and thought I'd at least pick it up for the exchange -- until I looked at the tag and saw they wanted $45 for it. So much for that.

On the other hand, I did pick up my first BB shirt today, so at least that was a win.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> No blues today - stopped in a local Salvation Army I rarely visit and hit the Norman Hilton motherlode. Within five minutes I came out with 5 3/2 sack suits and 4 blazers/sport coats - couldn't carry any more so I stopped looking, but I'll be going back tomorrow to search the rest of the store. I'll probably keep a couple for myself and have them tailored and the rest will appear on the thrift exchange in the near future.


Great find. There is no brand which I enjoy finding more than Norman Hilton. I have a Hilton grail item which I am trying to shrink into, a 3 roll 2 blue sack blazer. For those of you who haven't seen one of these and wonder what the big deal is, it's the buttons. Each one has that cool NH logo.

I haven't found much lately, but I did pick up a like new pair of flat front Bill's for $2.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I had a pretty good shoe thrifting day yesterday!
Worn once, twice at most, Brooks Brothers suede cap toes. The worst thing about my shoe thrifting is...they're never my size.

https://img828.imageshack.us/i/bbsuede2.jpg/

Probably from the same donor, a pair of lightly used BB deck shoes, also size 11. I've been looking for a shoe like this and after seeing this pair, I may actually (Oh, the pain!) go pay retail for a pair in my size.

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/bbboat.jpg/


----------



## TheWGP

I have concluded that for some reason J Press is much more prevalent in Columbus than it was in Cleveland. My list since arriving here is now at 2 shirts, 1 pair of pants, 1 light sportcoat jacket thingy that's hard to describe, and now yesterday a seersucker short-sleeved shirt with awesome trad details. 

The blues, of course: NONE of it fits me, so it's all headed for the Exchange! Plus, the seersucker short-sleeve has San Francisco on the label, so it dates from at the latest 1987 from what I read on FNB... but it was Made in China! I had hoped the SF label meant it was old enough it was still made in US. It *is* in amazing shape though, not so much as a loose thread anywhere, so it's a) not been worn much and b) a testament that J Press knows how to pick the right factories even over there (or did in the 80's!)

Things do seem to be picking up a little bit here - in addition to the J Press I found a recent BB flannel shirt for the Exchange and quite a bit of stuff that isn't so tradly, including the first RLPL I've ever seen in the wild. I'm going to have to unload some of these Zegnas and Canalis at some point over on the other forum! >.<


----------



## Repp Stripe

I'm always jealous of you thrifters and the effort you're willing to expend in finding the classics.

That's amazing about all those Hiltons, Cardinals5.


----------



## GBR

Best to simply avoid second hand shops and allow those whose means and standards are such they need such places have first call.


----------



## Steve Smith

GBR said:


> Best to simply avoid second hand shops and allow those whose means and standards are such they need such places have first call.


These colonials are simply dreadful. Best to delete the entire thread.


----------



## Orgetorix

GBR said:


> Best to simply avoid second hand shops and allow those whose means and standards are such they need such places have first call.


My means and standards make such shops right up my alley. I can't afford Oxxford, RLPL, Zegna, Brooks, J Press, Alden, Crockett & Jones, Alfred Sargent, Robert Talbott, and the like at retail prices. But I have all of these in my closet, thanks to secondhand stores. Thank you for avoiding them and leaving these items for me.


----------



## rabidawg

GBR said:


> Best to simply avoid second hand shops and allow those whose means and standards are such they need such places have first call.


To follow your erroneous logic would interfere with Goodwill's business model and essentially neuter their mission. Nice try though, chap.


----------



## Kurt N

I don't think GBR's comment was from left field. It's reasonable to ask whether a person who can afford at least the mass-market stuff (not talking Oxxford, etc.) at retail prices should feel OK about bargain-hunting at second-hand shops. But the guy at Le Dandy (https://dandync.blogspot.com) pointed me to this blog post, which in the case of Goodwill stores, at least, pretty much settles the question:

https://thethriftychicks.blogspot.com/2009/01/dispelling-thrift-store-myths.html

EDIT - Not to mention FAQ #6 on the national organization's website: https://www.goodwill.org/uncategorized/FAQs/#d6


----------



## Orgetorix

Local thrift/consignment had its big fall kickoff event yesterday. I carried around for a while a LL Bean waxed cotton jacket--LLB's version of the Barbour Beaufort. It was my size, and in good condition--just needed reproofing. They wanted $20 for it. I finally decided against it (agonizingly) because I was worried that I'd always be wishing I had a real Barbour instead. I'm still not sure I shouldn't have picked it up.


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


> Local thrift/consignment had its big fall kickoff event yesterday. I carried around for a while a LL Bean waxed cotton jacket--LLB's version of the Barbour Beaufort. It was my size, and in good condition--just needed reproofing. They wanted $20 for it. I finally decided against it (agonizingly) because I was worried that I'd always be wishing I had a real Barbour instead. I'm still not sure I shouldn't have picked it up.


What size and color?


----------



## Orgetorix

Olive, large.


----------



## rabidawg

Too big for me, but I bet you'd find takers for it here if you decide it's not for you and it's still there the next time you return.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Black Fleece charcoal pinstripe suit that, unlike 99.9% of jackets and suits I see at the thrifts, fit passably well--no pants! Interestingly, it was a special order for a gentleman whose bespoke Henry Maxwell & Co. punch captoes I picked up at a different GW this past winter. 

Oh, and a couple weeks ago I passed on about five really nice vintage Hawaiian shirts not knowing if there'd be takers for them! >>Kicking myself.


----------



## Orgetorix

rabidawg said:


> Too big for me, but I bet you'd find takers for it here if you decide it's not for you and it's still there the next time you return.


There's a bunch of stuff I'll have my eye on for flipping when this place marks everything down to 50% off. Won't be for a few months, though.


----------



## Trotsky1940

I have two thrift stores in the wild, boring west that I hit. I've been on a Brooks kick too and I found the Grail of Shirts, a BB OCBD shirt from the mid-'80s or earlier with scoop sides and vintage looking label that says "wash in hot water" on it. Size 16.5/4 but it's too tight  So I'll try to trade it off. 

On the plus side, found a BrookEase shirt for $2.00 brand new, still folded. Out here , Brooks Brothers is rare as hens teeth to start with, so it's always a bit of a celebration. 
Also found two pair of vintage Church's longwings in brown for some long-defunct shop in Seattle. Both are worn, but very savable.


----------



## AlanC

GBR said:


> Best to simply avoid second hand shops and allow those whose means and standards are such they need such places have first call.


As stated above, thrift shops depend on the funds raised through sales in order to fulfill their missions.

But your logic also falls apart with the underlying assumption that there is a limited amount of clothes available for the poor. There is, for all practical purposes, an unlimited--infinite--supply. I see thrift store employees pulling perfectly wearable garments from the racks that have timed out on their shelf life (based on tag color). This is after they have been marked down 75% off, and no one has bought them.

The shoppers in this thread are after niche garments, and our purchases have no noticeable impact on the actual inventory of any thrift store we go to.

Plus, as Orgetorix states, I can't afford Oxxford, Barbera, Norman Hilton, Zegna, etc. A lot of the quality things I have rescued from the thrift heaps would have been destroyed or sold by the bale as rags. Quite frankly, the people in this thread are providing a sartorial service, including those (including myself) who buy items that are sold on the thrift exchange. I've purchased a large number of items on the thrift exchange that I would never have been able to own otherwise.

My recommendation to all those who dislike shopping in thrifts is for you to buy large amounts of clothes at retail, wear them a few times, grow tired of them, donate them, then replace them with new, expensive garments. Please thus churn your wardrobe throughout your life.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Amen.

There are, as I write this, no fewer than four Harris Tweed sport coats hanging at the local Goodwill. They've been there for three or four weeks. I haven't picked them up because they don't fit me, but I intend to do so when they hit half price. Point is, what we like doesn't appeal to everyone. There is no shortage of ebay flippers in the stores I frequent and they walk right past tons of stuff that would be considered treasures on this forum. What fetches top dollar on ebay constantly amazes me. The most recent example was a pair of NWOT made-in-China canvas Topsiders that went to someone in Indonesia for $44, plus $34 shipping (shipping ended up being substantially less, so I provided a partial refund, but still). That same auction, an H. Freeman Harris Tweed (some might recall the coat, it was offered on the exchange with some interest but no takers) went for the minimum bid of $15. I picked up the shoes as an after-thought, without bothering to list them on the exchange. The jacket required a special trip (I'd spotted it just before closing and it was half-off the next day, so I went first thing in the morning). We are all dinosaurs.



AlanC said:


> As stated above, thrift shops depend on the funds raised through sales in order to fulfill their missions.
> 
> But your logic also falls apart with the underlying assumption that there is a limited amount of clothes available for the poor. There is, for all practical purposes, an unlimited--infinite--supply. I see thrift store employees pulling perfectly wearable garments from the racks that have timed out on their shelf life (based on tag color). This is after they have been marked down 75% off, and no one has bought them.
> 
> The shoppers in this thread are after niche garments, and our purchases have no noticeable impact on the actual inventory of any thrift store we go to.
> 
> Plus, as Orgetorix states, I can't afford Oxxford, Barbera, Norman Hilton, Zegna, etc. A lot of the quality things I have rescued from the thrift heaps would have been destroyed or sold by the bale as rags. Quite frankly, the people in this thread are providing a sartorial service, including those (including myself) who buy items that are sold on the thrift exchange. I've purchased a large number of items on the thrift exchange that I would never have been able to own otherwise.
> 
> My recommendation to all those who dislike shopping in thrifts is for you to buy large amounts of clothes at retail, wear them a few times, grow tired of them, donate them, then replace them with new, expensive garments. Please thus churn your wardrobe throughout your life.


----------



## brantley11

*WHY?*

Once again I find amazing shoes at the thrift, only one problem they don't fit me. Today at lunch I picked up 3 Aldens (2 Burgundy Shell PTB's 990 and 1 Black Perf. Cap Toe) and one BB penny loafer all size 8 1/2 D. I guess these will make themselves to the exchange in hopes of a trade or money to buy myself a pair.

I also picked up some other items that don't fit but were to good to leave behind: 2 older India madras short sleeve shirts,a Pendleton red plaid work shirt, a lord jeff shetland charcoal with colored specs and tan suede elbow patches, a really neat older 2 Button darted brown tweed (Wool/ lambswool blend) with elbow patches, leather buttons and patch pockets, a Canali Houndstooth tan/ brown/blue sportscoat, and a Milton 2button darted tobacco colored camel hair.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sell it all on the exchange and buy what you want and then tell yourself..."It's just like I found x at the thrift store." It's a bit more hassle, but you get things you really want in exact your size.


----------



## rabidawg

That's exactly my thought process. Although if you can find a trading partner, that works too. Curious to hear your sizes and what you are personally looking for.


----------



## ArtVandalay

So, I found this Blackwatch tartan suit at Saint Vinnie's last weekend...
https://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15017.jpg https://img808.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15018.jpg
The jacket is marked "Kuppenheimer by Walton" as seen here:
https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15019.jpg
Yet, the trousers are marked JPress:
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15021.jpg

This is very strange to me. No sign of a Press marking anywhere on the jacket. But the jacket and pants match perfectly, no sign of it being two orphans put together.

Can anyone provide any insight on this?

Wish it was my size, too. 
Jacket measures to about a 38 short, pants are 38x30 with nothing to let out.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Weird. Maybe made in the same factory and some tags got switched?


----------



## AlanC

^They must be matched orphans with those measurements. A 38S suit coat should have trousers measuring to ~32x28. The fact that they match so closely in fabric is why they were married.


----------



## catside

GBR said:


> Best to simply avoid second hand shops and allow those whose means and standards are such they need such places have first call.


Flawed logic. As others have said, you would be helping them by buying stuff. Also the sense of adventure in thrifting can not be matched in your boutique! You guys have Oxfam shops over there which is doing more for the world's poor than your government does.

BTW Got a nice eighties Hermes tie for 1.99, red with horses, loving it!


----------



## Orgetorix

Beautiful '40s 4x2 DB tux with grosgrain lapels that would have fit me beautifully with a little letting out of the waist, $19.95...and a moth hole the back of the jacket. Grrr...


----------



## tonylumpkin

I went to a "garage sale" today. The woman must have had a problem because the house was filled with shoes and purses. Not just any purses though, there were Coach and D&B by the dozens. There were ten to twenty LVs and more than ten Hermes...new in the box. The prices were probably fair, but with the Hermes going in the $3500 to $7500 range, I wasn't interested. But far more to my liking were these two. A very lightly used Mulholland Brothers messenger bag in Lariat and an unnamed leather carry-on that is a bit scuffed, but in great overall condition. Grand total of $24.

https://img230.imageshack.us/i/mulbros.jpg/
https://img692.imageshack.us/i/leathcarry.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MidWestTrad

Wow!

Blackwatch pants as part of an outfit. Check.
Blackwatch jacket as part of an outfit. Check.

A Blackwatch suit......almost calls for a costume party to wear.



ArtVandalay said:


> So, I found this Blackwatch tartan suit at Saint Vinnie's last weekend...
> https://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15017.jpg https://img808.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15018.jpg
> The jacket is marked "Kuppenheimer by Walton" as seen here:
> https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15019.jpg
> Yet, the trousers are marked JPress:
> https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=october15021.jpg
> 
> This is very strange to me. No sign of a Press marking anywhere on the jacket. But the jacket and pants match perfectly, no sign of it being two orphans put together.
> 
> Can anyone provide any insight on this?
> 
> Wish it was my size, too.
> Jacket measures to about a 38 short, pants are 38x30 with nothing to let out.


----------



## CMDC

Kind of a weird day today. Beginning of the day was the tale of the pantsless suits. Saw my first O'Connells suit in the wild. A nice charcoal pinstripe--would have fit one of you gents nicely--no pants though. Same fate with a couple nice BB sacks. Then came across two beat up JPress numbers as well as a nice Huntington sack with moth holes. Ugh

Some redemption later. Found a nice Alan Paine shetland in dark green--the first of those I've seen thrifting, plus a Pendleton shirt and BB cableknit sweater.

Coming up for the exchange: a BB purple gingham sportshirt in L, LE purple cashmere sweater, plus a nice Pendleton shetland sweater in XL--navy w/ speckled yellow, green, red.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

After a few years of thrifting I finally found my first bow tie!

Now to study Lucky Levinson's youtube video to get the hang of tying the thing.



I also found the world's strangest thrift store.
While in an unfamiliar town yesterday I stopped at a "Thrift America".
The store was huge, but they only had 4 pairs of men's shoes a couple suits/sportcoats and about a half dozen 'dress' shirts.
But they had an entire 40+ foot long aisle just for Hawaiian shirts and another whole aisle just as long devoted to chamosis cloth shirts I bought five LL Bean ones in my size.
Really bizarre.


----------



## MrZipper

Came across an absolutely beautiful medium gray 3/2 3-piece suit by Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers today, but alas, in 41R (not sure about pants size). Probably should have picked it up for the exchange, but it was at the end of a long day and I was too tired to think about reselling.

On the plus side, I picked up two nice ties yesterday (a BB 346 floral print, and a PRL gold/burgundy houndstooth). Also picked up a pair of brown Bostonian (yeah, I know) tassel loafers -- they were cheap and completely unworn.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Bows are rare. I passed on a really nice vintage BB straight bow a few months back because I was having to watch the cash. Still think about that one...and the made in USA Dexter pebble-grain saddles with the blown rubber soles that were in perfect condition a few weeks ago. I get pangs of regret when I think about those. On the other hand, I wasn't going to make that mistake today so I picked up a similar pair in 11D for the exchange. The only difference was that mine, yes, mine, whoever it was that stole them away...were in contrasting shades.


----------



## catside

How on earth you got your shoes stolen? Just curious



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Bows are rare. I passed on a really nice vintage BB straight bow a few months back because I was having to watch the cash. Still think about that one...and the made in USA Dexter pebble-grain saddles with the blown rubber soles that were in perfect condition a few weeks ago. I get pangs of regret when I think about those. On the other hand, I wasn't going to make that mistake today so I picked up a similar pair in 11D for the exchange. The only difference was that mine, yes, mine, whoever it was that stole them away...were in contrasting shades.


----------



## Pugin

catside said:


> How on earth you got your shoes stolen? Just curious


I think he simply meant that they could have and should have been his, but for him.


----------



## catside

Pugin said:


> I think he simply meant that they could have and should have been his, but for him.


Oh! Very embarassed:redface:


----------



## CMDC

Found a navy made in England Gloverall duffel today. It's a 38 so it's right on the edge size wise. Does anyone know if you can let the sleeves out on these, say an inch?


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> Found a navy made in England Gloverall duffel today. It's a 38 so it's right on the edge size wise. Does anyone know if you can let the sleeves out on these, say an inch?


There may be enough room to let it out. However, I had an overcoat that I thrifted with too short sleeves but not enough fabric to let them out. My tailor used a complementary heavy twill fabric that he used to fill the gap. As it was on the inside of the cuff you couldn't really see it, and if you did you wouldn't think anything of it. You'd certainly never notice it on a navy coat.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> Found a navy made in England Gloverall duffel today. It's a 38 so it's right on the edge size wise. Does anyone know if you can let the sleeves out on these, say an inch?


Great find - just check the ends of the sleeves. Sometimes those older Gloveralls will have wear marks that make it impossible to lengthen the sleeves. If all else fails, sell that one and put the money towards a different one.


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> Great find - just check the ends of the sleeves. Sometimes those older Gloveralls will have wear marks that make it impossible to lengthen the sleeves. If all else fails, sell that one and put the money towards a different one.


A good tailor might cover and lengthen the sleeves with soft brown leather trim.


----------



## Jeff1969

I had fun today. There's no pony on the PRL.

https://img87.imageshack.us/i/thrift.jpg/


----------



## rocket1312

Hey guys. I'm new here (and new to quality menswear in general) and have been reading the forums for awhile now and this thread has inspired me to seek out my local thrift shops. Anyway, I found a few interesting items this week and was wondering if you could give me some advice on this this Norm Thompson Harris Tweed jacket I found. It's pretty big on me and since I don't have any experience with a tailor, wasn't sure if it was worth my time (or money) trying to get it altered to fit. What do you all think? Can it be done? And is this even a noteworthy item? I'm still learning. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## catside

rocket1312 said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here (and new to quality menswear in general) and have been reading the forums for awhile now and this thread has inspired me to seek out my local thrift shops. Anyway, I found a few interesting items this week and was wondering if you could give me some advice on this this Norm Thompson Harris Tweed jacket I found. It's pretty big on me and since I don't have any experience with a tailor, wasn't sure if it was worth my time (or money) trying to get it altered to fit. What do you all think? Can it be done? And is this even a noteworthy item? I'm still learning. Thanks so much for your help.


Shoulders look good, the rest is alterable. Good jacket, but you may want to keep searching before paying 50+ for alterations.


----------



## Cardinals5

Norm Thompson stuff, based out of Oregon (I think) seems to have been something like a West Coast Orvis at some point. I have some of their ties and a pair of flannels. Decent quality, but not "amazing"

I'd advise selling the jacket or doing something else with it. 2B darted herringbone tweeds are pretty common and you can find something much better as you get better at thrifting - better both in terms of brand and fit.


----------



## ajo

Walked into a Salvo store on Saturday and found a mint condition Harris Tweed jacket replete with the Harris Tweed Orb stitched into the right side breast of the jacket. $10, but alas too small.


----------



## rocket1312

Cardinals5 said:


> Norm Thompson stuff, based out of Oregon (I think) seems to have been something like a West Coast Orvis at some point. I have some of their ties and a pair of flannels. Decent quality, but not "amazing"
> 
> I'd advise selling the jacket or doing something else with it. 2B darted herringbone tweeds are pretty common and you can find something much better as you get better at thrifting - better both in terms of brand and fit.


Thanks for the advice. I'll probably keep looking. If I were to post this in the sales thread what would a fair price be? Sorry if that's an inappropriate question.

Here's another one I found this week. It's a 2B darted BB blazer with 3 no-flap patch pockets, no vent, and horn buttons. I've never seen one quite like this before (but like I said, I'm new at this) and I think I like it. It fits much better than the tweed and I imagine it will make a good fall/winter blazer. Anyone have any insight with regards to this particular style and/or it's vintage?


----------



## hmmurdock

Went over to one of the local thrifts on my lunch hour today. Came away with two Brooks OCBD's made in the USA and a Brooks navy wool trouser. Regretfully left behind a beautiful black and white herringbone tweed overcoat.


----------



## triklops55

rocket1312 said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here (and new to quality menswear in general) and have been reading the forums for awhile now and this thread has inspired me to seek out my local thrift shops. Anyway, I found a few interesting items this week and was wondering if you could give me some advice on this this Norm Thompson Harris Tweed jacket I found. It's pretty big on me and since I don't have any experience with a tailor, wasn't sure if it was worth my time (or money) trying to get it altered to fit. What do you all think? Can it be done? And is this even a noteworthy item? I'm still learning. Thanks so much for your help.


Nice jacket, but I would say no to the alterations. It not only needs sleeve shortening, but it's also too big in the shoulders. I'm no tailor, but I believe that this is a major alteration. Given the availability of Harris Tweed jackets in this style, I say sell it on eBay, and buy another that has a better fit.


----------



## catside

Nothing much today. Flippers must be around. Got an almost new Ike Behar tie. There was also a 3/2 sack by JPress in pistachio (ish)green Harris tweed, almost new in my opinion, 44r good fit for my 43r body. Unfortunately my teenage daughter started LOL and I had to pass. Boy, aren't they sarcastic at that age! Gotta be the color!


----------



## 32rollandrock

My father has been visiting the past couple weeks and is returning home tomorrow. I've been using him as a model for sport coats that have been piling up with some success--two have sold on the exchange. This morning, I asked him to model a Paul Stuart I bought some time ago. A gorgeous garment, with a rip-along-the-inside-liner-seam the only defect. We both immediately noticed something different this time: This jacket fit. Marvelously. As if MTM. My tailor fixed the liner for free. My dad is far from a clothes horse--he was a mobile home repairman before retirement. But he's now styling in a Paul Stuart, by far the best-dressed guy in his bowling league. This is why I go to thrift stores.


----------



## catside

SA was stripped bare! I am going to take a break. Please post your stuff. Cheers!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A comeuppance.

Just went to the GW and saw that the Norman Hilton tweed coat I'd been planning on picking up when half-price day came along has been taken. So, too, have a couple HT's that I had planned on getting at $5-a-bag day tomorrow.

There is, it seems, competition from someone. No more Mister Nice Guy.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Picked up a nice tie today.



















Label said handmade in Italy. $1.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Been on a thrifting diet lately, with relations in town. Plus, I just have too much stuff. Today was the first time in awhile I made my once-usual rounds. Highlights include:

Old school Florsheim Imperial wingtips in black pebble grain, soles still mucho thick
Norman Hilton suit (two-button sack jacket, pleated trousers--an odd configurement, I think, but gorgeous in my book).
HT sport coat
HSM vintage overcoat in a subtle grey plaid
3/2 overcoat with hook vent in grey herringbone tweed made by Sherman's (not familiar with this brand, any info appreciated)
RL unconstructed linen jacket in cream


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> Been on a thrifting diet lately, with relations in town. Plus, I just have too much stuff. Today was the first time in awhile I made my once-usual rounds. Highlights include:
> 
> Old school Florsheim Imperial wingtips in black pebble grain, soles still mucho thick
> Norman Hilton suit (two-button sack jacket, pleated trousers--an odd configurement, I think, but gorgeous in my book).
> HT sport coat
> HSM vintage overcoat in a subtle grey plaid
> 3/2 overcoat with hook vent in grey herringbone tweed made by Sherman's (not familiar with this brand, any info appreciated)
> RL unconstructed linen jacket in cream


 Nice going.


----------



## palmettoking

Hit it big today. 

-Austin Reed Blackwatch wool sportcoat
-Orvis Made in England moleskin sportcoat (with interesting carved wooden buttons_
-Corbin tan with orange and blue windowpane sportcoat
-Army Surplus brown shawl collar wool sweater

Still no luck in the shoe department though. I passed up a black and white herringbone with faint red check by Rush Wilson (Cards can attest to the quality of this maker) and I saw a tweed Pendleton 46 long and BB tweed in a 40 regular that I can get if someone wants them. Also saw a J. Press sportcoat, but with darts.


----------



## brantley11

The gift has been passed..........

While I was taking my professional engineering exam today my wife scored a pair of Burgundy V-Cleat Shell Florsheim Imperials in my size (Second pair of shells in my size this month, the other pair were Hanover LB Sheppard Signature PTBS.) They were my gift for making it through my 8 hour exam. She is no a true spotter.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ She's a keeper.


----------



## catside

brantley11 said:


> The gift has been passed..........
> 
> While I was taking my professional engineering exam today my wife scored a pair of Burgundy V-Cleat Shell Florsheim Imperials in my size (Second pair of shells in my size this month, the other pair were Hanover LB Sheppard Signature PTBS.) They were my gift for making it through my 8 hour exam. She is no a true spotter.


I'm truly impressed! Post the photos (shoes please.


----------



## TheWGP

Speaking of wives and thrift store blues... I had a new one on me today!

Only found one item this afternoon: a grey made in Italy ribbed cashmere sweater. I was pretty chuffed about it, too, since it felt particularly nice. I get home and as usual give it to my wife to find any flaws I missed. She looks it over, says "well, I can't find anything... but thank you!"

Turns out I apparently now give her gifts for Halloween, which was news to me! Ah, well, a sweater, even in cashmere, is a small price to pay for a little forbearance on her part!


----------



## AlanC

^I make regular offerings of thrifted overcoats and cashmere sweaters to my wife. There's nothing else I dare buy, and sometimes those don't work for her, either. Still, I think she appreciates the effort.


----------



## TheWGP

I've seen your mentions of such tactics before, Alan... my problem is one of a picky wife who's allergic to wool! Apparently she thinks this cashmere is soft enough not to irritate her... we'll see. I do plan to look for a new jacket or something for her, though, since last year she got a jacket while pregnant, so it's now rather larger than she needs!


----------



## tonylumpkin

My wife is also the beneficiary of many of my thrifting forays. She has more Bruno Magli and Ferragamo shoes than she ever dreamed of owning, a beautiful Burberry trench and cashmere sweaters, more numerous than she ever imagined.

They help explain hour long, late arrivals when I say I stopped at a thrift on the way home.

Some nice finds of late...

...a Borsolino fedora in dark grey with grosgrain band and trim around the brim. Excellent condition, but could use a blocking.

...a lght brown Locke & Co. fedora with a couple minor math bites under the brim, but in otherwise excellent condition.

...a McGeorge of Dumfries 100% cashmere, Intarsia, argyle sweater in red, white and navy. Perfect condition.

...vintage Church's "Real Cape Buck" wingtips in choclate brown.

All far too nice to pass up, and all far too small for me to wear. Look for them in the exchange sometime soon.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Paraphrasing Dorthy in he Wizard of Oz, "Golly gee, Toto, that doesn't sound like we're in Kansas (or Hoosierville) anymore!" The thrift stores in NW Indiana just do not yield treasures, such as you describe. Congrats on those great finds!


----------



## ds23pallas

tonylumpkin said:


> ...vintage Church's "Real Cape Buck" wingtips in choclate brown.


I have a pair of these. The uppers are kind of nasty but the (original) soles are still going strong. Superb comfort. Enjoy them!


----------



## tonylumpkin

ds23pallas said:


> I have a pair of these. The uppers are kind of nasty but the (original) soles are still going strong. Superb comfort. Enjoy them!


I wish I could. Unfortunately they are far too small for me and are currently listed in the Sales Forum.


----------



## The Deacon

Searched my favorite thrift shoe rack in vain and was just about to give upwhen I saw a pair of black balmoral lace ups that looked long and elegant. A pair of Custom Grade Church Consuls in size 13C. They are in very good condition with firm hidden channel soles and except for a deep crease below the little toe on the side of each shoe you'd think they were worn few times. It is a weird anomaly but undetectable when worn. $12.99 and they fit comfortably. I haven't had a pair of black captoes since I sold my Santoni Griffins a year ago after outgrowing them.


----------



## brantley11

Picked up 5 pair of Bills Khakis 37 x 28.5 (two pair have longer inseam of 30"). Two of them are British Tan, two classic Khaki and one light British tan. All of them are M2P with Cuffs. Why can't I find them in my size.


----------



## hmmurdock

Had a remarkable run of luck today. 4 Oxxfords suits, PLRL cashmere suit, 8 Ben Silver Repp ties, 1 vintage Orvis wool tie, 1 vintage Brooks bowtie. All the suits are in my size. I should stop thrifting now while I'm ahead. A number of the ties will be posted shortly in the sales forum.


----------



## catside

My size French Shriner burgundy brogues, looks like used sparingly and then stored for several decades. Appears calf. Will last me until I find those shells!


----------



## Cardinals5

hmmurdock said:


> Had a remarkable run of luck today. 4 Oxxfords suits, PLRL cashmere suit, 8 Ben Silver Repp ties, 1 vintage Orvis wool tie, 1 vintage Brooks bowtie. All the suits are in my size. I should stop thrifting now while I'm ahead. A number of the ties will be posted shortly in the sales forum.


Wow! That's an amazing haul, Congrats!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Today's haul:

Two Southwick 3/2 sack suits (with--oddly but sadly--pleated trousers), a pair of NWOT made-in-USA Red Wing Pecos boots, a pair of old-school made-in-Canada JAB wool-cashmere blend trousers and a pair of JB Britches for Nordstrom wool trousers.

None of it fits save for the JAB trousers, but the prices were ridiculous, so I had no choice. The boots have no size listed, but there are some various numbers/codes that I suspect/hope might have a size contained therein. If anyone can point me to a source to determine RW sizes, I would be much obliged.


----------



## Mannix

New, but vintage, cashmere lined leather gloves for $2.99.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I came across an entire wardrobes worth of Brooks Brothers 3/2 sacks this weekend. They included all the staples; solid navy, grey flannel, grey pinstripe, glen plaid and more. All were in nice shape and ranged from old type "346"s to Makers to Golden Fleece. They were all 43 R with 38 waist trousers. The trouble was, they all had inseams from 27 to 28 inches. That inseam would make them unlikely to sell, so I passed, but if anyone would be interested I'd be happy to go back and pick some of them up. They were priced from $40 to $56. Let me know.


----------



## TheWGP

Skunked at every store I visited today. On top of it, one of my best stores has stopped putting any new items out... apparently all donations go to rags for right now, because they move to a new building on December 1. If there was a :fu: icon here I would use it. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## catside

tonylumpkin said:


> I came across an entire wardrobes worth of Brooks Brothers 3/2 sacks this weekend. They included all the staples; solid navy, grey flannel, grey pinstripe, glen plaid and more. All were in nice shape and ranged from old type "346"s to Makers to Golden Fleece. They were all 43 R with 38 waist trousers. The trouble was, they all had inseams from 27 to 28 inches. That inseam would make them unlikely to sell, so I passed, but if anyone would be interested I'd be happy to go back and pick some of them up. They were priced from $40 to $56. Let me know.


Wow, someone who was built exactly like me but 4 inches shorter. I will stop complaining about my growing size.


----------



## catside

catside said:


> My size French Shriner burgundy brogues, looks like used sparingly and then stored for several decades. Appears calf. Will last me until I find those shells!


Here they are, after just antiseptic spray inside and conditioner outside:

https://img573.imageshack.us/i/img00018.jpg/


----------



## hmmurdock

Two of the four Oxxfords and the RLPL that I picked up yesterday fit spot on. The other two are now going to be in need of a good home. 

My good thrifting fortunes continued today. Another Ben Silver repp tie, Paul Stewart plaid bowtie, two pairs of Bills M2's (sadly pleated and not in my size) and a Pal Zileri Sartoriale brown pinstripe suit


----------



## Ed Reynolds

hmmurdock said:


> Had a remarkable run of luck today. 4 Oxxfords suits, PLRL cashmere suit, 8 Ben Silver Repp ties, 1 vintage Orvis wool tie, 1 vintage Brooks bowtie. All the suits are in my size. I should stop thrifting now while I'm ahead. A number of the ties will be posted shortly in the sales forum.


I've been meaning to make it up to the northwest corner for thrifting. Sounds like additional incentive.

In my neck of the woods, I picked up a Lord Jeffs handknit sweater, a must-iron Brooks OCBD and a contrast collar made by one Alexander Kabbaz. (A Harris Tweed jacket was a tad too contstricting and failed to make the cut)


----------



## TheWGP

Nice - I've never seen a Kabbaz shirt (nor, I'd venture, has almost anyone else - just too rarefied a price & quality to be thrifted!) Photos of that would be interesting.

Today just went to one store - got a random burgundy cashmere sweater for me. It's 2-ply so it's alright, and for $3 in my size I couldn't complain - it was on the 75% sale color! Also snagged a Viyella argyle sweater for the Exchange and a pair of made-in-USA black Levis 501's with the paper tag still attached to the back label - sadly neither on the sale color. Not sure if I'll list the jeans on the Exchange or elsewhere, but I suppose if I'm going to list any jeans there they should be 501's! All in all a good day, especially due to a nice tie find at Filene's.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Round One: An old, old JC Penney black-and-red mackinaw today, complete with the Hunting Apparel and garment workers union tags. Fits to a T. Spied it hanging in the women's section.

Round Two (the afternoon): Call it cashmere day: A cashmere scarf from Scotland, a BB navy cashmere blazer and a Hugo Boss cashmere blazer. Also what appears to be NWOT Pendleton shirt, a mint BB button-down shirt (sadly, non-iron), a boiled wool driving cap, the first ever that doesn't make me look like a dork, a Stetson tweed fedora and a no-name vintage tweed newsboy cap.

I have been getting lucky lately...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I went out for NOS shell cordovan in my size, but only ended up with these and an unworn pair of Mephisto boat shoes:










L to R: Edwin Clapp slip-ons, Portage-Moc Handsewns, and Nettleton Lazy Lacers in what looks to be shell.

Here's a better picture of the Lazy Lacers:


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here's a better picture of the Lazy Lacers:


Wow! Great find - I've always liked Nettleton's lazy-lacers and I'm about 99% sure those are indeed shell.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

And the back side of those chili bean Portage-Mocs, couldn't resist:


----------



## Trotsky1940

Picked up a navy blue Brooks 3/2 roll sack jacket. Fits absolutely perfectly, I mean, I wowed when I tried it on. It's from the 80s, with the Brooks Brothers in block lettering (yellow on white). It's a cotton blend summer weight..... I suppose we can't get everything we want right away. But the fit... I am so happy it fits like it does. Because of my gut (oh yea, I am losing) most jackets do not fit right. This one does.


----------



## Steve Smith

Nice find on the BB jacket, 1940. 

And great find on those Lazy Lacers up there. There is something really cool about that line.


----------



## CMDC

I hit four of my normal thrifts in one swoop yesterday--zippo. A really bad stretch. Nothing that I even considered. Then to top it off, I go a bit out of my way to hit LLBean to make a seemingly simple purchase--double L khakis. They don't have my size. OK, I think to myself, I'll pick up one of the shetland sweaters. Again, my size not in stock. Its not as if I'm something exotic either--32x32 pants and a Medium. Thank God for free shipping, I ordered them online.


----------



## catside

Poor week. One Talbott Best of Class tie. Looking for a shell shoe but slim pickings. Passed an Alden which was, calf, ugly, rubber sole, and one size small.


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm gonna be back in the DC area for Thanksgiving and am hoping to hit up the Holy Trinity or whatever they're called that Trip is always raving about in Laurel, MD. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Poor week. One Talbott Best of Class tie. Looking for a shell shoe but slim pickings. Passed an Alden which was, calf, ugly, rubber sole, and one size small.


Never, ever go looking for anything--you'll only jinx yourself. Might as well grab a shopping cart on your way in...


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> Might as well grab a shopping cart on your way in...


This is funny, and so true.


----------



## TheWGP

rabidawg said:


> This is funny, and so true.


+1... my wife always does this. Then again, she's *much* less picky for the kids so she can usually find one or two things at any store for one of our three kids!

Blah day today... wife was nice and let me hit up 4 thrifts while she sat in the car and watched a movie with the younger boys. Zilch at the first two, a Gap cashmere sweater-shirt for me at the third, and then a vintage BB shirt and an Alan Paine navy sweater for the Exchange at the third. I'm tempted to say I would have found 3 items at a 5th store if I'd had time, but we had to get home. That's just the odd luck of it sometimes... nah, it probably would have been skunked too.


----------



## AlanC

The rarest find in a thrift store is what you're looking for.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A life-sized Humphrey Bogart cardboard stand-up. Mrs. 32 is mortified. I need to move some stuff, pronto...


----------



## TheWGP

32rollandrock said:


> A life-sized Humphrey Bogart cardboard stand-up. Mrs. 32 is mortified. I need to move some stuff, pronto...


OOooooh, I want to see pics! Of the cardboard stand-up, not Mrs. 32 in her mortified state! I may be significantly out of the age range, but I loved some of his movies, The African Queen especially, growing up!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Casablanca=Best Movie Ever. Nothing else comes close.



TheWGP said:


> OOooooh, I want to see pics! Of the cardboard stand-up, not Mrs. 32 in her mortified state! I may be significantly out of the age range, but I loved some of his movies, The African Queen especially, growing up!


----------



## MrZipper

Orgetorix said:


> I'm gonna be back in the DC area for Thanksgiving and am hoping to hit up the Holy Trinity or whatever they're called that Trip is always raving about in Laurel, MD. Trying not to get my hopes up.


Heading there tomorrow! Wish me luck, but not for anything specific...


----------



## Orgetorix

MrZipper said:


> Heading there tomorrow! Wish me luck, but not for anything specific...


 Leave some stuff for me!


----------



## MrZipper

Orgetorix said:


> Leave some stuff for me!


Unless you happen to be a 39L, I wouldn't worry too much about me  But if you want to PM me, I'd be happy to keep an eye out for anything specific...


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> A life-sized Humphrey Bogart cardboard stand-up. ...


A must buy!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

And at $4.96, a steal, I thought.



catside said:


> A must buy!!


----------



## MrZipper

MrZipper said:


> Heading there tomorrow! Wish me luck, but not for anything specific...


Not too great a day in the end. A gorgeous H. Freeman & Sons 3/2 gray flannel jacket (that would have gone to the exchange) disappeared when I looked away for a few minutes. There was a NWT ($550) BB suit that had been absolutely destroyed by moths. And a great Southwick blazer that also would have hit the exchange had they not wanted $50 for it.

But, I walked away with a pair of NWT BB Country Club gray flannel pants (33W, but double pleated) that I should at least be able to eBay to help support my continued clothing/crack habit.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hit one store today - just two items for the exchange that I'll post this weekend

Willis & Geiger made in usa hunting/safari/something jacket (hard to describe) in mint condition, XL
Bills Khakis, M2 flat front, about 42x30


----------



## 32rollandrock

A decent day. A BB olive suit for me (a color I lack), four pairs of cedar shoe trees, small, that will be up for grabs, two Pendleton tartan scarves and the below NOS shoes in my size. Would appreciate any info on who might have made them (I doubt it was an in-house job):


----------



## 32rollandrock

TheWGP said:


> OOooooh, I want to see pics! Of the cardboard stand-up, not Mrs. 32 in her mortified state! I may be significantly out of the age range, but I loved some of his movies, The African Queen especially, growing up!


By popular demand:


----------



## The Rambler

32rollandrock said:


> A decent day. A BB olive suit for me (a color I lack), four pairs of cedar shoe trees, small, that will be up for grabs, two Pendleton tartan scarves and the below NOS shoes in my size. Would appreciate any info on who might have made them (I doubt it was an in-house job):


Look a lot like Florsheims, 32


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> the below NOS shoes in my size. Would appreciate any info on who might have made them (I doubt it was an in-house job):


I have owned a number of Sears shoes that were made by Hanover. Yours are probably the same. If so, you bought a pair of shoes that will outlast you, if you care for them properly. Hanover ranked with Florsheim, and perhaps just below Nettleton, in the old days. A really great shoe.


----------



## The Rambler

32rollandrock said:


> Casablanca=Best Movie Ever. Nothing else comes close.


I'd go with _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre._


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Rambler said:


> I'd go with _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre._


I would agree, except for Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## 32rollandrock

LOL--you call Hanover, Rambler calls Florsheim and I'm staring at a pair of indistinguishable black pebble grain longwings I have on the exchange, one Florsheim Imperial, the other Hanover, that no one will steal from me. Oh, well.

This latest pickup was a happy accident. I was in a rush and scooped them up, not bothering to look at the inside size label, figuring that the 10D tag (they were in the boutique glass case) was accurate. I'm glad they fit me. I don't have a pair of black PTB's in black pebble, so they fill a hole.



frosejr said:


> I have owned a number of Sears shoes that were made by Hanover. Yours are probably the same. If so, you bought a pair of shoes that will outlast you, if you care for them properly. Hanover ranked with Florsheim, and perhaps just below Nettleton, in the old days. A really great shoe.


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> By popular demand:


Super! Told Mrs. CAT and she was thanking above that I was not the one who found it ) What's with women?


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Super! Told Mrs. CAT and she was thanking above that I was not the one who found it ) What's with women?


Mrs. 32 and I have a deal: I get to decorate the basement, she gets the rest of the house. Mr. Bogart is kicking it in the corner of the bar--if you look closely, you can see part of a stool on the extreme left.


----------



## TheWGP

Thanks for posting the photo - pretty awesome! That thing might actually be worth something to the right person, definitely more than 4.96! Of course, it may be priceless in your basement. 

Oh, and The African Queen is just too goshdarn entertaining. That, and I wasn't allowed to watch Casablanca till I was older... go figure.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sell Bogart? Surely you jest. He is hardly chattel--it was my duty to free him.



TheWGP said:


> Thanks for posting the photo - pretty awesome! That thing might actually be worth something to the right person, definitely more than 4.96! Of course, it may be priceless in your basement.
> 
> Oh, and The African Queen is just too goshdarn entertaining. That, and I wasn't allowed to watch Casablanca till I was older... go figure.


----------



## TheWGP

32rollandrock said:


> Sell Bogart? Surely you jest. He is hardly chattel--it was my duty to free him.


Fair enough - may he have a long and happy life in your basement!

Edit: today's blues:

Hit an SA on my lunch break and found a nice batch of stuff from the same guy:
Canali & Zegna sweaters - he also had some more-trad stuff that wasn't in any shape to pick up including a v-neck cashmere from Nordstrom
1 Holland & Sherry dress shirt - the rest were Tom James with initials and I think Nordstrom
2 Bullock & Jones short-sleeved shirts - 1 madras, 1 red & white checks
No suits - they were all Valentino or Tom James (name was in these)
No pants - all Tom James, as far as I could tell
No ties - all City of London or Valentino
No shoes - two pairs, one J&M black leather cracked to heck, the other old AE loafers with a kiltie...with leather laces. Yeah, didn't try those.

Did also pick up a cotton Sero shirt that may have been his or may have come from someone else since the size is slightly different. And of course, got 100% skunked on the store down the street. C'est la vie... but a decent day, particularly those rare sweaters.


----------



## SouthernHoo

*Struck by the "blues" twice today...*

I am by no means a regular "thrifter", however today I decided to give it a try again to see what might turn up. In the first store I visited I thought I had struck gold. Among the various poly-blend blazers and suits I spot a gem. A beautiful gray pinstripe, Norman Hilton (for Rush Wilson) 3/2 sack in excellent condition and exactly my size. Unfortunately, the pants are nowhere to be found. I did, however, find a decent pair of apparently unworn HSM flannel trousers.

Moving on to my next stop, the same thing happened again. This time it is a very nice blue chalkstripe 2 button Southwick (for Granger-Owings) and again the pants were nowhere to be found. I take small consolation in the fact this one wasn't exactly my size.

Apparantly, even infrequent thrifters can get the blues...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thrifted a BB supima unistripe OCBD today with the cursive logo, and the difference in the length of the collar points and tails is stark in comparison to my vintage BBs. Other aspects of the cut seem different as well, what's up BB? Are the ones available now any better? 

I did get a beautiful pile-lined shawl collar Mighty-Mac suede half coat that's butter-soft and a really nice khaki sack that seems like an odd jacket, but half suspect I ought to revisit the store to make sure I didn't leave a man behind.


----------



## catside

Passed a beige/sand color Freeman and sons sack blazer with metal buttons, patch pockets, and hopsack cloth. Semi lined and seemed to be canvassed. It was a 46r and too big for me. I thought some of you guys would not be happy but most people here seem to be smaller than me.
Also a hot machine wash BB OCBD, right size but pink. Been there forever so if any request, I can pick it up. Couple of Yale co-op shirts: were all synth blends and I do not do that. A Yale co-op stripe tie, brown and yellow, passed since I did not know which college and it can be a sensitive issue hereabouts. A charchoal 3/2 sack Yale co-op jacket, 38-40ish, however moth hole on right shoulder, passed. J press charcoal suit was too small (and darted but I don't mind that) passed
Promised couple of people Anderson Little blazers, of course then they all disappeared. Found a tweedy one but was darted. Passed.
A Scottish 100% cashmere, Made in Scotland glen plaid check colorful sport coat had to be left although perfect fit because teenage daughter who happened to be with me strongly vetoed. "it's so ugly dad" . I have to learn to do this alone.
A Dexter loafer marked genuine cordovan (but had microcreases) and rather old again vetoed by you now know who.

PS Anybody has a solution for silk ties that get tufted pls let me know.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Picked up a gray Donegal Tweed jacket at the local thrift. It was $10, had just been dry cleaned (ticket was still on it) and fits like it was made for me. Very rarely do I find a jacket that doesn't need at least some minor altering. 

Also a pair of Florsheim Imperials obviously used, but still serviceable with plenty of wear left on the heels and soles and hardly any crease. They are a tad big, but good enough for $2. 

Passed on a beautiful London Fog Trench that could have went to the exchange, but the price was a bit high. 

Also passed on an Anderson-Little cable knit sweater--just a big snug for my liking.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Speaking of Anderson-Little, I passed on a down jacket about a week ago because it had some wear at the cuffs and was a little dirty--but nothing major--and they wanted a little more for it than I felt like paying at the time for something that didn't fit me. Not sure if I'll ever see another one, however.


----------



## Cardinals5

Only one item purchased today, but a good one: Invertere Buffercoat - tan moleskin exterior/navy wool interior - fits great and will now join my other buffercoat in the closet. The Invertere label is not actually on the jacket, but a generic "Made in England. Authentic Imports" label, which I've seen on other buffercoats. The construction details are almost identical to my other Invertere except this one has hip patch pockets. Pics after I get it cleaned.


----------



## CMDC

Congrats. I wonder if your second buffercoat prompted a line of questioning similar to the one I received from my wife after I scored my Gloverall duffle--which became the second duffle in my closet. Mrs. CMDC asks "Don't you have a coat just like that?" I reply, "That one is olive color. This one is navy. Plus, this one is a Gloverall. Its made in England. See. Its really nice, with the plaid lining. You can't imagine how lucky I was to find it at the thrift store. They're really hard to find." 

Needless to say, it wasn't terribly convincing. They're both still in there though.


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> Only one item purchased today, but a good one: Invertere Buffercoat - tan moleskin exterior/navy wool interior - fits great and will now join my other buffercoat in the closet. The Invertere label is not actually on the jacket, but a generic "Made in England. Authentic Imports" label, which I've seen on other buffercoats. The construction details are almost identical to my other Invertere except this one has hip patch pockets. Pics after I get it cleaned.


Pictures of both and some information on buffercoats would be appreciated.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> Congrats. I wonder if your second buffercoat prompted a line of questioning similar to the one I received from my wife after I scored my Gloverall duffle--which became the second duffle in my closet. Mrs. CMDC asks "Don't you have a coat just like that?" I reply, "That one is olive color. This one is navy. Plus, this one is a Gloverall. Its made in England. See. Its really nice, with the plaid lining. You can't imagine how lucky I was to find it at the thrift store. They're really hard to find."
> 
> Needless to say, it wasn't terribly convincing. They're both still in there though.


Mine's even worse since I actually have three Buffercoats in the closet right now, but one's being held for someone else. Actually, my wife is pretty understanding and knows my penchant for having several of the same thing in different colors/fabrics.


----------



## catside

Couple of almost new condition J Press 3/2 sack suits and jackets. Little small for me, will hit the exchange when I have time to take photos and measurements.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Two 38S (usually good enough for me, a 37) Huntington sack suits in good colors with 31R trousers (usually perfect for me), but they had wider and more structured shoulders than I could deal with and the pants were pleated...:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## mikejw

I'm no big reseller (maybe sold ten things in the last year), but I do keep my eyes open. In the last month, I've found two pair of Alden shell PTBs, and like a good capitalist, moved goods from where they aren't needed (thrift store) to where they are needed (Japan).

During the second auction I received a number of inquiries from American bidders about details like what last the shoe was made on, etc. Although I responded politely to all of them, I was tempted to simply say "it doesn't matter - someone from Japan is going to outbid you anyway."

So, thank you to my two new friends from the land of the rising sun, for helping me achieve thrift revenue neutrality and then some. Tonight I down a tuna roll in your honor.


----------



## MrZipper

MrZipper said:


> But, I walked away with a pair of NWT BB Country Club gray flannel pants (33W, but double pleated) that I should at least be able to eBay to help support my continued clothing/crack habit.


Boy did I luck out! They eBayed for just a hair under their original retail value -- a full 10x what I paid for them. The clothing fund is officially replenished!


----------



## 32rollandrock

MrZipper said:


> Boy did I luck out! They eBayed for just a hair under their original retail value -- a full 10x what I paid for them. The clothing fund is officially replenished!


Congratulations, but shhh. Crack, and thrifting, is a dangerous habit.


----------



## MrZipper

No blues today:

LE Silk Knit / JAB Repp:

Plus, *Bonus Exchange Teaser:
*
Coming soon to an exchange thread near you!

-MrZipper


----------



## hookem12387

If you happen in to another pair of shell ptb's that happen to be 10.5d, please let me know!


mikejw said:


> I'm no big reseller (maybe sold ten things in the last year), but I do keep my eyes open. In the last month, I've found two pair of Alden shell PTBs, and like a good capitalist, moved goods from where they aren't needed (thrift store) to where they are needed (Japan).
> 
> During the second auction I received a number of inquiries from American bidders about details like what last the shoe was made on, etc. Although I responded politely to all of them, I was tempted to simply say "it doesn't matter - someone from Japan is going to outbid you anyway."
> 
> So, thank you to my two new friends from the land of the rising sun, for helping me achieve thrift revenue neutrality and then some. Tonight I down a tuna roll in your honor.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Picked up this Harris Tweed overcoat today. Sadly, the sleeves are much to short for me. Look for it in the exchange soon.

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fulllengthharris001.jpg

 https://img821.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fulllengthharris003.jpg  https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fulllengthharris001.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nice!

Any chance it's a 37R or S?



MrZipper said:


> No blues today.
> 
> Plus, *Bonus Exchange Teaser:
> *
> Coming soon to an exchange thread near you!
> 
> -MrZipper


----------



## Jeff1969

Went to a couple thrift stores while i'm visiting the Detroit area for the holidays.

Lands End lambswool herringbone 42s (my size), no sign of wear. Pleased about this one.
https://img84.imageshack.us/i/img29650.jpg/

Two lochcarron wool ties which I really like. Also, Assorted pocket squares, a 346 tie, a BB tie and a non-trad Zegna tie that has generated much discussion in my household.

https://img831.imageshack.us/i/img2967n.jpg/

Misc shirts, nothing exciting: Zegna, 3 j crew short sleeve, 3 BB, lands end OCBD.

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img2966p.jpg/

Pringle sweater vest, 40 not my size, wish it were.

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/img29640.jpg/

Polo Ralph Lauren houndstooth 70/30 silk wool. 42R, a bit too long for me. Regret this one.

https://img502.imageshack.us/i/img2963.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix

A few ok finds in the DC/VA/MD area, where I'm visiting in-laws for Thanksgiving. Some, but not all, from Trip's Laurel Triumvirate. I can see how those three stores would yield great finds if one could visit regularly, but I don't know that I'll be making the trip any more from my in-laws' house in NoVA.

Canali blazer
John Kent Savile Row odd jacket
RLPL sport shirt
NWOT Sebago Docksides
Older Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft calf tassel loafers
Older Cole Haan full-grain brown pennies


----------



## MrZipper

Orgetorix said:


> NWOT Sebago Docksides
> Older Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft calf tassel loafers
> Older Cole Haan full-grain brown pennies


Nice. I have yet to find a decent pair of shoes in any size, let alone my own, in the Triumvirate. Guess I just need to make it there more often!


----------



## catside

^I am yet to find anything at all in my size. Started passing serious trad items small and large. Zilch that fits me.


----------



## Saltydog

Visited my first thrift store yesterday. Frankly, didn't expect to find much trad stuff in this neck of the woods and I was right. I did find a pair of Segabo Docksides in my size...well worn--but certainly still serviceable. Just couldn't bring myself to slip on a pair some dude probably wore without socks. Used dress shoes fine...not boat shoes. Eck.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You may be getting the wrong impression from this thread. If you get something--anything (and that includes shoe laces)--thirty percent of the time, you are either screwing up (i.e., biting on stuff you shouldn't) or in some dream thrift-store land the rest of us, well, dream about. To find a pair of Sebagos that fit your first time out is extraordinary luck, regardless of yuck factor. 
That in itself is a sign of smiling gods. You should keep at it.



Saltydog said:


> Visited my first thrift store yesterday. Frankly, didn't expect to find much trad stuff in this neck of the woods and I was right. I did find a pair of Segabo Docksides in my size...well worn--but certainly still serviceable. Just couldn't bring myself to slip on a pair some dude probably wore without socks. Used dress shoes fine...not boat shoes. Eck.


----------



## hmmurdock

Interesting finds the last few days. 80/20 Red Gray LL Bean Sweater in the coveted size medium, a navy LL Bean Camel Hair Lamb's Wool Cardigan (leather buttons, elbow patches, US made), and two IZOD Lacoste US made cardigans.


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> You may be getting the wrong impression from this thread. If you get something--anything (and that includes shoe laces)--thirty percent of the time, you are either screwing up (i.e., biting on stuff you shouldn't) or in some dream thrift-store land the rest of us, well, dream about. To find a pair of Sebagos that fit your first time out is extraordinary luck, regardless of yuck factor.
> That in itself is a sign of smiling gods. You should keep at it.


Hear, hear!

Several things I passed for wrong size/effort to service or sell issues in the past month: Barker, Alden, Bostonian Made in USA, Dexter cordovan loafer, Ferragamo, Dr Marten England shoes, Several BB, Anderson Little, Southwick, JPress, various defunct CT shops" sack jackets or orphaned coats, Canali, HF, HSM, various tweed jackets and suits, Lots of BB, LE, JCrew shirts, ya di ya da.


----------



## tradfan207

catside said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> Several things I passed for wrong size/effort to service or sell issues in the past month: Barker, Alden, Bostonian Made in USA, Dexter cordovan loafer, Ferragamo, Dr Marten England shoes, Several BB, Anderson Little, Southwick, JPress, various defunct CT shops" sack jackets or orphaned coats, Canali, HF, HSM, various tweed jackets and suits, Lots of BB, LE, JCrew shirts, ya di ya da.


Seem like good candidates for the Exchange (especially in 46R )


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

catside said:


> ^I am yet to find anything at all in my size. Started passing serious trad items small and large. Zilch that fits me.


37R
31/30
15(15.5)-32
8.5D (9D)


----------



## catside

^ How about that 43 tweed George? Are you going to list it or not?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sounds like you have remarkable restraint.



catside said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> Several things I passed for wrong size/effort to service or sell issues in the past month: Barker, Alden, Bostonian Made in USA, Dexter cordovan loafer, Ferragamo, Dr Marten England shoes, Several BB, Anderson Little, Southwick, JPress, various defunct CT shops" sack jackets or orphaned coats, Canali, HF, HSM, various tweed jackets and suits, Lots of BB, LE, JCrew shirts, ya di ya da.


----------



## sporto55

Is Goodwill a reputable place to by items from?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Reputable, meaning....?


----------



## sporto55

what is a reasonable price to pay for a tie or a OCBD shirt at a thrift store. Let's say they are in good shape.


----------



## Cardinals5

sporto55 said:


> Is Goodwill a reputable place to by items from?


Yes, many of the items on the thrift exchange thread come from places like Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc.



sporto55 said:


> what is a reasonable price to pay for a tie or a OCBD shirt at a thrift store. Let's say they are in good shape.


Ties will usually sell for anywhere from $1-5 unless the store really knows quality (Charvet, etc.) then the prices can be quite high.

Shirts, including ocbds, will sell anywhere from $1-$10, except at consignment shops and some of the for-profit thrift stores (e.g. Value Village).


----------



## 32rollandrock

The reasonable price is what is reasonable from your perspective. If it fits/if you like it/if you need it, then snap it up. Because this ain't J. Press: There's no catalog, or ordering in from another store.



sporto55 said:


> what is a reasonable price to pay for a tie or a OCBD shirt at a thrift store. Let's say they are in good shape.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Damn, 

Someone has been sleeping on New Haven. I probably only get down there once a month and never really thought about getting into thrifts down there. Although being the home of J Press, I guess that's where the good stuff ends up.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Went to the store I got two pairs of NOS Barrie Ltd. shoes for $30 and $18 respectively last Monday, and today they had a pair of kind of beat cg Bean tassel mocs for $25 and a pair of really beat khaki Bass bucks for about the same. Doesn't bode well.


----------



## 32rollandrock

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Went to the store I got two pairs of NOS Barrie Ltd. shoes for $30 and $18 respectively last Monday, and today they had a pair of kind of beat cg Bean tassel mocs for $25 and a pair of really beat khaki Bass bucks for about the same. Doesn't bode well.


I've found this can be cyclical, depending on what your market will bear. Sometimes, someone new comes into the pricing department and stuff is haywire for awhile, then settles back, thrift store employment rarely being a long-term career. Then again, there are towns where it goes up and stays up. That's happened to a few GW's, I think.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

This one's a charity thrift and is staffed mostly with volunteers. I was looking through the tiny rack of sportcoats (indiscriminately priced at $15) and one of the ladies started explaining how they had been getting requests for suits so was going to start putting some out. She brought out some more jackets and then a Paul Stuart handmade double-breasted peak lapel jacket that she anxiously explained to me that the lady who donated it said was a $500 jacket. It fit me ok, but I wasn't about to indulge the $35 dollar price for it that no one else shopping there would appreciate. It was in great shape, but with unremarkable buttons and in a style I'm not crazy for anyway. I will however go back to see the suits, because I rarely run across things even close to my size and I half suspect they belonged to the gentleman who owned the shoes.


----------



## catside

Ed Reynolds said:


> Damn,
> 
> Someone has been sleeping on New Haven. I probably only get down there once a month and never really thought about getting into thrifts down there. Although being the home of J Press, I guess that's where the good stuff ends up.


I was thinking coming up to W. Hartford)


----------



## Patrick06790

32rollandrock said:


> You may be getting the wrong impression from this thread. If you get something--anything (and that includes shoe laces)--thirty percent of the time, you are either screwing up (i.e., biting on stuff you shouldn't) or in some dream thrift-store land the rest of us, well, dream about. To find a pair of Sebagos that fit your first time out is extraordinary luck, regardless of yuck factor.
> That in itself is a sign of smiling gods. You should keep at it.


I've been at it a while, and done pretty well. I expect to find something worth while about 20 percent of the time, something worthwhile for myself about five percent, and something I will buy for the exchange with a reasonable expectation of selling quickly about two percent. The last number used to be a lot higher; then one day I found myself with a big pile of stuff that didn't fit me and nobody wanted to buy.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> ...one day I found myself with a big pile of stuff that didn't fit me and nobody wanted to buy.


And the frustrating part of that is that I bet 90% of that pile was really good stuff.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Yeah, i've got a pretty good sized pile myself and all of it is good stuff. The really remarkable things I come across still sell, but I've got a bunch of beautiful tweeds that no one seems to want. Consequently, I'm sure I'm leaving things on the rack that someone would want, but I'm afraid of that pile getting bigger and bigger.

That said, I picked up a classic Norman Hilton blazer today. It is a beautiful hopsack, woven for Hilton, with welted seams and latched vent. However, it is darted and two buttoned and will therefore probably wind up on the pile. It was just too nice to pass up.


----------



## catside

^ Firesale! That is what you need. Limited time, dirt cheap prices, and whatever does not sell goes back to charity and at least is tax deductible. Tweedy still sell lots of tweeds.
Thrifting is a patience game, I was just venting my frustration few posts back. 25 years of thrifting taught me to have restraint, and be very choosy. I don't need flipping, just to fund my hobby without touching family funds. So when my funds are replenished, with the exception of special requests (see posts above again) or a rescue, I will not buy stuff to sell. Still, I am always sorry afterwards.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's not the prices. It's the market. If you go below $15 on a HT SC, for example, you're losing money, and it can be tough getting bites at $15. Just last week, I sold a vest for $7.50. Postage was $7.50, so I took a loss. You are right, however, about the tax deductible part. Here's my question: If I buy a sport coat at, say, GW, and donate it to SA, can I claim a higher price than what I paid? What if I donate it back to GW (I am loathe to donate anything to SA since they started stapling shoes together)? I've seen guidelines on what you can legitimately claim for given items. I'm wondering if that same guideline applies if the goods are purchased secondhand. I'm thinking I will claim a blanket $10 or $15 per jacket. Does anyone know if that's cool in the tax man's eyes?

I will not, however, do what I briefly considered a couple months ago when SA had every men's shirt in the store at 75 percent off, with no shirt marked higher than $3.49. What if I had purchased the entire stock (we're talking, conservatively, a couple thousand shirts), then donated them back on the spot, claiming a tax deduction of, say, $7 per shirt? What if I had hauled them across town in a truck and donated them to GW?



catside said:


> ^ Firesale! That is what you need. Limited time, dirt cheap prices, and whatever does not sell goes back to charity and at least is tax deductible. Tweedy still sell lots of tweeds.
> Thrifting is a patience game, I was just venting my frustration few posts back. 25 years of thrifting taught me to have restraint, and be very choosy. I don't need flipping, just to fund my hobby without touching family funds. So when my funds are replenished, with the exception of special requests (see posts above again) or a rescue, I will not buy stuff to sell. Still, I am always sorry afterwards.


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm not a lawyer, but donated quite a pile of things that didn't sell on the exchange and looked up those sections in the tax code about donating items. You can only claim the actual price YOU paid. It probably won't raise any red flags for just a few items, but I think if you donate over $1,000 worth of clothing to a thrift store in a single year you might draw some suspicion. If you're audited, the onus is on you to produce original receipts and photographs of the items donated.

As for sales in general on the thrift exchange - I think we're just in one of our usual slow periods (people getting ready for the holidays?) There has also been, at least it seems that way to me, a lot of new posters listing items on the exchange and thus a greater variety and more competative pricing. I seem to remember when I first joined the forum that it wasn't unusual for the exchange thread to be on the second page while now it rarely drops below the top ten threads on the first page. Either way, I think the exchange thread is great and will continue to buy and sell there whenever possible.


----------



## catside

^There has got to be a tax lawyer somewhere on this forum. Assume you have a jacket for 10 years, a Kiton, what would the tax deduction value of this? You would not have the receipt. SA price would be 15 but it would fetch 200 at eBay. Crazy stuff! I have never been good in these tax issues.


----------



## 32rollandrock

There is some truth in this being a slow period, perhaps. But it is often a tough market. In my experience, stuff that doesn't go here often goes on the Bay, and usually for a great deal more. Two cases in point: A Burberry casual coat that drew oohs and ahhs here, but no serious interest at $50 CONUS went for $90, plus shipping, on the Bay. A pair of Church's Custom Grade wingtips I had here for, if memory serves, about $120 CONUS with no bites after two weeks sold for $125 BIN on the Bay in two hours. I think a lot of us have similar experiences.

This said, I'd much rather do business here than on the Bay.

Finally, you never can tell. A pair of made-in-China canvas Sperry Topsiders NWOT I bought as an after thought recently sold for nearly $50 on the Bay to a guy in Indonesia who paid another $40 shipping. I was selling a batch of stuff, and a gorgeous, flawless 3/2 sack sport coat by H. Freeman and Sons went for $15, the minimum bid. I guess that's why I keep doing it--you could say that thrift stores are my casinos.



Cardinals5 said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but donated quite a pile of things that didn't sell on the exchange and looked up those sections in the tax code about donating items. You can only claim the actual price YOU paid. It probably won't raise any red flags for just a few items, but I think if you donate over $1,000 worth of clothing to a thrift store in a single year you might draw some suspicion. If you're audited, the onus is on you to produce original receipts and photographs of the items donated.
> 
> As for sales in general on the thrift exchange - I think we're just in one of our usual slow periods (people getting ready for the holidays?) There has also been, at least it seems that way to me, a lot of new posters listing items on the exchange and thus a greater variety and more competative pricing. I seem to remember when I first joined the forum that it wasn't unusual for the exchange thread to be on the second page while now it rarely drops below the top ten threads on the first page. Either way, I think the exchange thread is great and will continue to buy and sell there whenever possible.


----------



## Orgetorix

A former coworker of mine once complained that when he had been audited, the IRS auditor didn't give him credit for the full amount of the high-end clothing he'd donated. Their guidelines stipulated a flat rate per bag of clothing donated, and the rate wasn't nearly equal to what he'd paid for the items.

As for the exchange, I've gotten much more discriminating in the things I buy to flip. I tend to stick to suits, sportcoats, and shoes, and then only brands and styles I know will sell quickly. I don't bother with sweaters or shirts unless I come across something especially rare and desirable. Same, for the most part, with ties, belts, etc. They just usually aren't worth the hassle. This approach means that I have very little that sticks around that I can't sell and at least recoup my cost.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I am trying to go cold turkey on HT, but I stumble. Yesterday, I picked up a Pendleton tweed SC in 42R, rationalizing that it isn't HT. Then, I noticed one just like it that's been languishing on the exchange for weeks. Drat.

ON the plus side, scored 20 ties today, an even mix of Paul Stuart and Ben Silver. Too bad they weren't there yesterday when everything was half off.


----------



## ArtVandalay

tonylumpkin said:


> Yeah, i've got a pretty good sized pile myself and all of it is good stuff. The really remarkable things I come across still sell, but I've got a bunch of beautiful tweeds that no one seems to want. Consequently, I'm sure I'm leaving things on the rack that someone would want, but I'm afraid of that pile getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> That said, I picked up a classic Norman Hilton blazer today. It is a beautiful hopsack, woven for Hilton, with welted seams and latched vent. However, it is darted and two buttoned and will therefore probably wind up on the pile. It was just too nice to pass up.


Yea, I've got a beautiful 46L Corbin tweed 3/2 sack just sitting here in my room without a home. Maybe nobody around here is that size, I dunno. If a jacket like that doesn't sell here, even at break-even cost, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> I am trying to go cold turkey on HT, but I stumble. Yesterday, I picked up a Pendleton tweed SC in 42R, rationalizing that it isn't HT. Then, I noticed one just like it that's been languishing on the exchange for weeks. Drat.


That Pendleton Tweed you were referring to just finally sold, actually. And it was a break-even transaction - be glad you left it on the rack.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unfortunately, I did not leave it on the rack. It'll make a great jacket for someone.



ArtVandalay said:


> That Pendleton Tweed you were referring to just finally sold, actually. And it was a break-even transaction - be glad you left it on the rack.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

32rollandrock said:


> Unfortunately, I did not leave it on the rack. It'll make a great jacket for someone.


I thrifted one a couple of weeks ago for myself (rarely find things in my size), and it's a great jacket, every bit as good as the Harris I thrifted out of the same lot.


----------



## 32rollandrock

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I thrifted one a couple of weeks ago for myself (rarely find things in my size), and it's a great jacket, every bit as good as the Harris I thrifted out of the same lot.


You are exactly right, but folks, unfortunately, sometimes get weird when it comes to labels. I would wager that a Pendleton HT SC would be quickly sold, but just a Pendleton, well, that's a different story, even though Pendleton shirts are, rightfully, popular. People also tend to gravitate toward cashmere, even cheaply made garments, when they would be much better off with a nicely made lambswool sweater, regardless of label. I guess that's the story of America.


----------



## jaredhicks

I've been thrifting for several months now, but have no luck finding a decent pair of black shoes in my size (7.5). However, I did come across two pairs of Edward Greens in 9.5 today---plain and brogued captoes---that I thought were too good too pass up. Some wear to the soles, but the uppers are in great condition.

https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img0404la.jpg/

I've looked back through the archives and haven't seen many EGs sold on the exchange; I was wondering whether they'd be welcome there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No, there would be no interest here, but I will help you out. I will pay you, say, $50 CONUS for both pairs, which I trust will cover your costs. Then I will sell them for at least twice that.

Sorry for the sarcasm, it is late.

You, likely, stumbled across a very good deal here--unless the soles are really worn. If they need re-soling, you can still make the flip, I think. But I really have no experience in that direction, except to know that re-soled shoes are worth much less than ones with original soles. If they were your size and you could use them, SCORE!!!! No one but you knows that they were re-soled, and that's not a big deal for a good cobbler, of which I hear there are many in Chicago.

I confess envy. I have long pined for a pair of EG's, but could never afford them. Now, here you are. I think that if the soles could withstand three or four years of regular wear (meaning 2-3 times a week), these shoes would easily fetch $75 or so per pair on the exchange and more than that on the Bay (someone correct me if I am mistaken). But do the exchange, if you can. Karma, after all, is priceless.



jaredhicks said:


> I've been thrifting for several months now, but have no luck finding a decent pair of black shoes in my size (7.5). However, I did come across two pairs of Edward Greens in 9.5 today---plain and brogued captoes---that I thought were too good too pass up. Some wear to the soles, but the uppers are in great condition.
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img0404la.jpg/
> 
> I've looked back through the archives and haven't seen many EGs sold on the exchange; I was wondering whether they'd be welcome there.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I should think they'd be more than welcome--8.5 US and you'd have me sweating. 32r&r is right, however, eBay would bring more $, but you'd get more gratitude and respect passing them along on the exchange.



jaredhicks said:


> I've been thrifting for several months now, but have no luck finding a decent pair of black shoes in my size (7.5). However, I did come across two pairs of Edward Greens in 9.5 today---plain and brogued captoes---that I thought were too good too pass up. Some wear to the soles, but the uppers are in great condition.
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img0404la.jpg/
> 
> I've looked back through the archives and haven't seen many EGs sold on the exchange; I was wondering whether they'd be welcome there.


----------



## catside

jaredhicks said:


> I've been thrifting for several months now, but have no luck finding a decent pair of black shoes in my size (7.5). However, I did come across two pairs of Edward Greens in 9.5 today---plain and brogued captoes---that I thought were too good too pass up. Some wear to the soles, but the uppers are in great condition.
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img0404la.jpg/
> 
> I've looked back through the archives and haven't seen many EGs sold on the exchange; I was wondering whether they'd be welcome there.


Jealous! 
UK 9.5 or US 9.5. Post photos of sizing and sole. Oh well, regardless. 60 CONUS is my offer. Ha ha, serious.


----------



## jaredhicks

32rollandrock said:


> You, likely, stumbled across a very good deal here--unless the soles are really worn.


I don't really have the experience to know how close they are to needing re-soled; the soles are thin to begin with. The worst wear is at the toe, where at least the brogued pair appears to need some kind of work done.
https://img253.imageshack.us/i/img04080.jpg/https://img526.imageshack.us/i/img0414l0.jpg/

https://img217.imageshack.us/i/img0413s.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img0410hv.jpg/

For those asking, I think the size is roughly a US 9.5 (202 last), but here is the label:
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img04160.jpg/
Unless everyone thinks that the soles are too worn, I will post more pictures on the exchange later today. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## catside

They need 100 dollar B Nelson treatment in my opinion.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Those look to be the original soles and, maybe, heels. This is very important if you intend to sell them on eBay as EG can be somewhat fussy about recrafting their shoes when they have been worked on by others. So if you intend to go the eBay route, don't have them worked on. They will be more valuable to a knowledgeable buyer with the old, original soles.

Don't sell yourself short. Those shoes could be worth several hundred dollars. So if you plan to offer them here (and I would hope you will) ask a fair (both to the buyer and *yourself*) price for them.


----------



## AlanC

^Yes. Those do look like original heels. Take good pictures. Sell them, then take the money and go buy yourself the shoes you want in your size. You ought to make enough from the sale of the two pairs for a good solid pair of shoes, particularly if you bargain hunt. Great find--congratulations!


I picked up a Barbour Burghley today, full length riding coat in waxed cotton. It's very broken in but quite wearable. It needs a good wipe down and likely a rewaxing.

Here's a picture of a new one via the Orvis website:


----------



## hmmurdock

Came across a pair of vintage 10" LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes and a Nor'easter Commuter Coat. Both appear to have only been worn a handful of times.


----------



## tsweetland

*Where are you guys finding this stuff?*

I live in the Boston area, quite close to J. Press and the Andover Shop and probably legions of guys who used to shop at those places. I frequent all of the local thrift shops and rarely find anything at all. Ever. Where are all you guys finding this stuff? I have searched and searched to no avial.


----------



## Dr. D

I jut bought my first sacks on the forum a couple of weeks ago and have been inspired by this thread (and others) to take a look at a few local Goodwill stores. I can verify that there is a low success rate - I didn't find anything worth more than a glance at all. I did see a couple of 3/2 rolled coats but they were in pretty dismal condition. I'll try a few more stores next weekend but it seems I might have better luck trolling on ebay and keeping an eye open here.

-Jerry


----------



## 32rollandrock

tsweetland said:


> I live in the Boston area, quite close to J. Press and the Andover Shop and probably legions of guys who used to shop at those places. I frequent all of the local thrift shops and rarely find anything at all. Ever. Where are all you guys finding this stuff? I have searched and searched to no avial.


Just a guess, but I think you might be a bit close to the mothership(s) to find good stuff cheap--in short, there's likely a lot of competition, and thrift stores charge more because they're knowledgeable about the market. Out here in the hinterlands, no one knows J. Press from a drill press. While I haven't found Press, I have stumbled across, in the past 12 months, Harvard Coop, Alden, Church's, plus the occasional Orvis, Burberry and Brooks Brothers. Tons of Harris Tweed. Found 20 Ben Silver and Paul Stuart ties the other day. I don't think there are many folks looking for what I look for. For the most part, prices are uniform: $5 per SC, $3 per shirt, $3 for trousers and 99 cents for ties, regardless of brand. Saw a fairly ugly Paul Stuart leather vest with cashmere/wool blend lining today at GW for $175. That was a huge first and, hopefully, not a harbinger of things to come. It was half-off, but I left it anyway.


----------



## catside

^^ Your area is incredibly cheap. New England will be four-five times more expensive even in charity stores, sometimes more. A size 40 Andover tweed overcoat was 45 dollars for example (I can proxy if anyone needs that, it may still be there). Another problem is flippers, i.e. people who make a living selling at eBay. I saw one guy few days ago who literally bought about 50 shirts, anything with any name and any size.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AlanC said:


> I picked up a Barbour Burghley today, full length riding coat in waxed cotton. It's very broken in but quite wearable. It needs a good wipe down and likely a rewaxing.
> 
> Here's a picture of a new one via the Orvis website:


Looking forward too seeing how you wear it Alan.

I thrifted a new Burghley a couple years ago and haven't for the life of me figured out how to wear it.

Was contemplating sending it to barbour and having the bottom 18" chopped off.


----------



## hmmurdock

catside said:


> ^^ I saw one guy few days ago who literally bought about 50 shirts, anything with any name and any size.


Maybe they were all Stafford and Arrow shirts and he was off to create a quilt of mediocre menswear.


----------



## AlanC

After trying it on at home I've decided to sell it. It's just too big for me. It's a 42, and I generally wear a 40 plus it seems to be generously sized.

I wonder if they would chop it down for you.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Looking forward too seeing how you wear it Alan.
> 
> I thrifted a new Burghley a couple years ago and haven't for the life of me figured out how to wear it.
> 
> Was contemplating sending it to barbour and having the bottom 18" chopped off.


----------



## ArtVandalay

A 42 you say? Hmmm.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

hmmurdock said:


> Maybe they were all Stafford and Arrow shirts and he was off to create a quilt of mediocre menswear.


Wonderful thought.


----------



## Jeff1969

tsweetland said:


> I live in the Boston area, quite close to J. Press and the Andover Shop and probably legions of guys who used to shop at those places. I frequent all of the local thrift shops and rarely find anything at all. Ever. Where are all you guys finding this stuff? I have searched and searched to no avial.


I was thinking "where do these guys find all the BB must-iron OCBDs?" Then the store I went to Sunday had four in my size .

I think thrift store shopping is like fishing. You have to have your hook in the water to catch a fish. If you go to the stores and pay your dues, eventually, you'll catch a few trophies. Whether that's worth it probably depends on what stores you have access to, how common your sizes are, your financial situation and how much you enjoy it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AlanC said:


> After trying it on at home I've decided to sell it. It's just too big for me. It's a 42, and I generally wear a 40 plus it seems to be generously sized.
> 
> I wonder if they would chop it down for you.


If I remember right, barbour said it'd be about $80.

At which point you'd basically have a Border.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> Tons of Harris Tweed.


I would LOVE to get my hands on some tweed - especially Harris Tweed - especially vintage Harris Tweed - in 52L. Would gladly make it worth the finder's while.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Exactly right. I once found nine BB must-iron OCBDs, all the same color blue, all the same size (sadly, not mine) at GW. All were mint. Still can't believe it--who would have so many identical shirts? But you do have to go every day. Some days, I go twice. It keeps me out of the bars.



Jeff1969 said:


> I was thinking "where do these guys find all the BB must-iron OCBDs?" Then the store I went to Sunday had four in my size .
> 
> I think thrift store shopping is like fishing. You have to have your hook in the water to catch a fish. If you go to the stores and pay your dues, eventually, you'll catch a few trophies. Whether that's worth it probably depends on what stores you have access to, how common your sizes are, your financial situation and how much you enjoy it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

frosejr said:


> I would LOVE to get my hands on some tweed - especially Harris Tweed - especially vintage Harris Tweed - in 52L. Would gladly make it worth the finder's while.


That's a challenge. Might you be interested in a forest green camel hair (two button, darted)? I might be able to hook you up, but would have to double-check on whether it's an R or an L. Been there for more than a month.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> That's a challenge. Might you be interested in a forest green camel hair (two button, darted)? I might be able to hook you up, but would have to double-check on whether it's an R or an L. Been there for more than a month.


Sure, if you think it looks good. Lemme know.


----------



## eyedoc2180

No tax lawyer here, but my accountant has me deducting that nebulous quantity known as "thrift shop value." It doesn't matter what you paid at retail. As you said, higher-end sport coats are usually about $15 at our Salvation Army store, so I use that as a benchmark. The bigger point is that it isn't worth throwing up a red flag at tax time.


----------



## catside

^ I suggest posting on the exchange first, does not take much time, you collect karma - your old is someone's treasure-, mailing materials come home free, can print the label form USPS website, and mail pickup free. You can still donate the proceeds to charity but there is a real value now so no red flags.


----------



## Trotsky1940

You guys should consider yourselves lucky. I am in a _very_ isolated western "city" and the GW and SA here are so hit and miss it's ridiculous. I have found some decent buys here and there, but I go twice a week and many weeks I find only a book, if that. I have found some good finds after some hard looking, but that's rare. When I go home, or to the other place I consider home now, I always find good thrifting. 
As it is this Winter break I am going to be doing some cleaning of stuff I bought that was not quite what I thought it was or things I just do not wear. I am getting remarkably picky about what I buy anymore.
If I want vintage Western Wear, I am pretty well set. I did pick up a '50s style cowboy hat because it was $1 and reminded me of Slim Pickens' hat in _Dr. Strangelove. _


----------



## TheWGP

Blues like I haven't had in awhile, today... at probably my most productive store. Not all bad, I did come out with a Filson light jacket that I can't identify from the website, and a Yale Co-Op tie for Reis of New Haven that I'm undecided to keep or let go.

But the blues... oh, man. THREE separate Oxxford for Barney's jackets, ALL amazingly moth-eaten. None with pants in the store, of course, though I'm sure the pants would have been moth-eaten too. Thought that was bad enough... and then THREE Zegna su Misura nice, modern jackets... all also moth eaten and lacking pants in the store. 

The guy's shirts were the same way... a mix of Brooks Brothers buttondowns, and Zegna point collars, judging from the sizes and neck-wear patterns. Sweaters? Oh, lord, the sweaters. No less than a dozen 100% cashmere, of various brands, including an Alan Paine, two Brooks Brothers, and two Polo RL. Probably the same number and brand mix of woolens. Also a cashmere scarf and cashmere overcoat (no-name, crap construction, so I didn't feel too bad). All of it... moth-eaten in at least half a dozen places. I seriously considered trying to darn some of it, but with that many holes... I was seriously concerned there might still be future holes waiting to happen. 

One amusing moment, though, that's not exactly blues: I was in the suit/sc aisle, looked at my watch while my hand went to the next jacket... felt cashmere. I quickly looked over... only to be BLINDED! Sure enough, 100% cashmere... in this BRILLIANT pattern!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Having lived in Phoenix (which isn't exactly South Dakota, but still a backwater of awful clothing), I feel your pain. I have spent time in Rapid City and can spin webs in my head as to what the thrift-store scene is like. I do consider myself lucky. The pickings here are decent, the prices low and the wife tolerant, but the land is flat and the forests, well, there are no forests. There are things in life besides clothes.

If you find a Stetson Open Road in 7 3/8, get in touch. And yee-haw.



Trotsky1940 said:


> You guys should consider yourselves lucky. I am in a _very_ isolated western "city" and the GW and SA here are so hit and miss it's ridiculous. I have found some decent buys here and there, but I go twice a week and many weeks I find only a book, if that. I have found some good finds after some hard looking, but that's rare. When I go home, or to the other place I consider home now, I always find good thrifting.
> As it is this Winter break I am going to be doing some cleaning of stuff I bought that was not quite what I thought it was or things I just do not wear. I am getting remarkably picky about what I buy anymore.
> If I want vintage Western Wear, I am pretty well set. I did pick up a '50s style cowboy hat because it was $1 and reminded me of Slim Pickens' hat in _Dr. Strangelove. _


----------



## Orgetorix

TheWGP said:


> Blues like I haven't had in awhile, today... at probably my most productive store. Not all bad, I did come out with a Filson light jacket that I can't identify from the website, and a Yale Co-Op tie for Reis of New Haven that I'm undecided to keep or let go.
> 
> But the blues... oh, man. THREE separate Oxxford for Barney's jackets, ALL amazingly moth-eaten. None with pants in the store, of course, though I'm sure the pants would have been moth-eaten too. Thought that was bad enough... and then THREE Zegna su Misura nice, modern jackets... all also moth eaten and lacking pants in the store.
> 
> The guy's shirts were the same way... a mix of Brooks Brothers buttondowns, and Zegna point collars, judging from the sizes and neck-wear patterns. Sweaters? Oh, lord, the sweaters. No less than a dozen 100% cashmere, of various brands, including an Alan Paine, two Brooks Brothers, and two Polo RL. Probably the same number and brand mix of woolens. Also a cashmere scarf and cashmere overcoat (no-name, crap construction, so I didn't feel too bad). All of it... moth-eaten in at least half a dozen places. I seriously considered trying to darn some of it, but with that many holes... I was seriously concerned there might still be future holes waiting to happen.


To console you slightly: consider that the former owner is probably a LOT more heartbroken than you are! It makes me almost want to cry for him.


----------



## 32rollandrock

GW was mobbed today, but I was fortunate enough to be there when they put out a fresh batch of shoes. Snagged a nice pair of Cabela's hiking boots that are now posted in the Sales forum.


----------



## TheWGP

Org, there was enough stuff that I at least suspected came from that guy that I have to think it was most of a wardrobe. One never knows, but perhaps it's not a concern for him anymore. The jackets did look like they had been jammed into storage without proper care for a long time (you know the rumpled look). Still, though, that much stuff... would hurt. Badly. I don't have that many cashmere sweaters, *total* let alone moth-eaten! 

Speaking of which... new GW opened today in Columbus. Oh, my, god, it was crazy. Lines to the back of the store with all four registers open, multiple people in every aisle... it reminded me of 4-5AM Black Friday retail a few years ago, the last time I went out that early (wife had to work). The good news is, it paid off... big time. That plus a run at a couple other thrifts on the way home, well, suffice to say there will be postings on the exchange and the acquisitions thread alike!  

Blues: vintage BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack, pinstripes, no pants. Also - they advertised store opening at 10; I arrived at ~9:45, and they had already opened up. Apparently people started lining up at 9-something and the managers decided to just let them in since it was cold outside. Makes me wonder what could have been... they had about 87 various Giorgo Brutini shoes in all kinds of croc/snake/random exotics in all wild colors.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Saw a really nice grosgrain shawl collar 3-piece tux by Tom James yesterday but left it because the place is cash only. With luck it will still be there next time. Size was 43R if I remember right, could have been L or XL, but the 43 I'm sure of. And at another store, a nice BB 3/2 hopsack blazer (it was the 43XL, I believe) but they were asking too much for me to stomach considering the long racks of goods I need to pass along already.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Opening days are always good in my experience. The GW here saved stuff up for an opening a couple years back--lots of loot.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Plenty to cry about today, but plenty to be happy for as well. I went to a GW I hadn't visited for a while...3 BB Makers 3/2 sacks, a 3/2 sack Golden Fleece...they fit me perfectly and every one of them was missing the pants. I spent almost 2 hours going through every pair of men's and women's pants in the store to no avail. That GF was perfect too!

On the happier side, there was a pair of NWOB Dexter, made in the USA, penny loafers. They're not my size so they'll go to the trad forum, along with a NWOT Nieman-Marcus made in Scotland, 100% cashmere sweater vest that doesn't quite live up to its XL tag, but is a nice heavy cashmere. Added bonuses were BB non-iron shirt my son has had me looking for and a nice pair of Ballin cords in his size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pair of high-end RL cord trousers with side adjusters. Also some AE wingtips, recently and competently re-soled. Both in my size. Also an old-school JAB tie in sublimated Christmas colors. Left a pair of tan cord pants, but am having second thoughts. Label said Four Seasons from Tuscola. Anyone heard of this brand?


----------



## catside

I picked up a gold Swiss windup pendant watch for my daughter. 4.95. Very nice.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty good couple of days. Scored a beautiful LE made in Scotland Shetland in deep blue. Gorgeous. Also a nice BB brown herringbone tweed sack.

For you gents, some nice things coming in the next days. An LLBean fisherman sweater in a color scheme I hadn't seen before--charcoal and tan. Plus, for a 40 waist, something special, just in time for the holidays. BB Golden Fleece made in the USA blackwatch pants with the tags still on. Unhemmed. Plus, a few XL BB madras ls shirts.


----------



## MKC

Finally, a small reward for all those trips: A Langrock navy flannel blazer. Fits perfectly. Like new. $5.99. In the closet, it joins an Arthur M. Rosenberg tweed that looks like it was made last week. It's fun to have a bit of trad history.


----------



## Steve Smith

I found a nice navy pinstripe double breasted Brooks Brothers suit in my size today, then I found the moth holes.

Oh well, last week I got into a nice trove of ties; Brooks Brothers Makers, Huntington, Hermes, Robert Talbott, J Press, etc. in an out of the way thrift which I rarely check.


----------



## hmmurdock

No blues today.....just a little tease of what is to come to the exchange...


----------



## catside

What! No size info! That tweed looks yummy.


----------



## TheWGP

Dibs if they're for big guys ;P


----------



## vwguy

Stopped into Goodwill tonite, sheesh, their prices just keep going up. They had two pair of AEs I would have bought for the thrift exchange, but they were $20 each, ouch! Had they been mint, I would have bought them, but these were just in OK condition. Curse you Goodwill and your high prices!

Brian


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

vwguy said:


> Stopped into Goodwill tonite, sheesh, their prices just keep going up. They had two pair of AEs I would have bought for the thrift exchange, but they were $20 each, ouch! Had they been mint, I would have bought them, but these were just in OK condition. Curse you Goodwill and your high prices!
> 
> Brian


They are killing me too. Yesterday--NWT Frye Engineer Boots 12R, 10.5 D--$60! 
Not my size, but I would have snagged them for someone at half that. Turns out some woman bought them a couple of hours before I went back today "for her brother for Christmas." Oh well, that's how it's going...


----------



## Steve Smith

Prices still OK at SA. Brooks Brothers almost new blue blazer, 3 roll 2, sack, 2 button cuffs, 3 patch pockets, $3.99. Allen Edmonds loafers, $2.50.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hear they are test-marketing a new slogan: "Goodwill: Cheaper Than New--But Not By Much."



vwguy said:


> Stopped into Goodwill tonite, sheesh, their prices just keep going up. They had two pair of AEs I would have bought for the thrift exchange, but they were $20 each, ouch! Had they been mint, I would have bought them, but these were just in OK condition. Curse you Goodwill and your high prices!
> 
> Brian


----------



## Orgetorix

My local GWs all have big bulletin boards posted up around the store with flat prices for different categories of items. None of the merchandise has individual an individual price tag. And the flat prices haven't gone up in three or four years.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Orgetorix said:


> My local GWs all have big bulletin boards posted up around the store with flat prices for different categories of items. None of the merchandise has individual an individual price tag. And the flat prices haven't gone up in three or four years.


That's the way it all was around here until about 7-8 months ago, but now they're trying to get clever. It's only a matter of time, I'm afraid.


----------



## TheWGP

If it makes you feel any better, my area GW has been shifting from individual tags to standard price categories - men's pants, mens shirts, women's sweaters, suits, sportcoats, men's/womens outerwear, and so on. This has worked in my favor sometimes - but the downside is there's no more 99-cent-color or half-off days (at least that I've heard of / seen). 

Six of one, half a dozen of the other, methinks - I've rung up my highest two bills at GW under the fixed-price system - but both were mega-hauls. I would imagine new management has to "put their stamp on things" a bit and this shift might be one way to do so, hence the changes from one to the other in various regional locations.


----------



## catside

Steve Smith said:


> Prices still OK at SA. Brooks Brothers almost new blue blazer, 3 roll 2, sack, 2 button cuffs, 3 patch pockets, $3.99. Allen Edmonds loafers, $2.50.


 Not at the SAs here.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I don't really mind the overly high prices.

Only one store around here really does that, and I think it's what allows them to keep some of the best stock in town.

They'll usually start with high-ish, even ridiculous prices, but they drop them regularly (maybe once a week).
It's great at keeping the high-volume flippers away, but you can still find good deals.

For example I bought a couple oxxfords in my size there, the price I paid was high for a thrift store, but cheaper than ebay.
I know they wouldn;t have made it to me at any of the other thrifts in town.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> I hear they are test-marketing a new slogan: "Goodwill: Cheaper Than New--But Not By Much."


Welcome to my thrifting world! Alas, prices near me have always been high....


----------



## hmmurdock

No blues today...fantastic JPress tuxedo and NWT Brooks Brothers Suit...sadly both just slightly out of my size and destined for the sales forum.


----------



## TheWGP

Interesting BB shirt tonight... quite a shock at first, but upon further examination, yes, it was homemade!


----------



## brantley11

No blues. Hit a goodwill in Baton Rouge yesterdat and picked up a Hartmann leather/nylon garment bag for my new "traveling job." It was a steal at $5


----------



## Ed Reynolds

I Guess I have the best of both worlds at my Goodwill, everything is in a standard category say, Mens Sweaters $4.99 (Hello new pringle Argyle). But they do have a 1/2 price on pink tags on Monday (as an example) 

A mixed bag last week, that aforementioned Pringle, A not very trad but still beautiful Yves Saint Laurent jacket probably from the 80s, that I had to get new buttons for, a Lord Jeffs wine-colored vest and a pair of wool trousers from Stackpole Moore Tryon (a well-known Hartford clothing store) All for about $30. 

Misses included a beautiful Southwick suit that had just enough nicks against it in my book to reluctantly leave it on the shelf. A "Hand made by Yale Gentry" olive suit and a gray check pattern suit by some no-name but still high-quality local store (One jacket was a bit snug and the other pants were like a 38). 

I should take it easy for a while after giving my tailor a Benjamin for making a bunch of alterations to my Oxxford and YSL jackets and a pair of Italian trousers that were like parachutes along my legs--but after hearing so many good things about New Haven, I think I am headed there this weekend.


----------



## egerland

Magnolia and Katella in the Big Orange, at the GW today: BB OCBD ecru, Christopher Hayes old madder-ish tie, and my 1st pair of Bill's Khakis. Happy day.


----------



## Steve Smith

egerland said:


> Magnolia and Katella in the Big Orange, at the GW today: BB OCBD ecru, Christopher Hayes old madder-ish tie, *and my 1st pair of Bill's Khakis*. Happy day.


Ah, I remember my first. I thrifted for about 2 years and never saw a pair of Bill's, then found a dozen or so in the following 6 months.


----------



## catside

Quick GW visit ended up with nothing but I passed a five dollar pair of 10.5 D British tan Barrie/Cheaneys with Vibram soles. Not a good fit. Otherwise slim pickings, we bought couple of old video movies to watch, 99 cents each. It was quite crowded.


----------



## TheWGP

Congrats on that first pair of Bills. May it be the first of many!


----------



## 32rollandrock

egerland said:


> Magnolia and Katella in the Big Orange, at the GW today: BB OCBD ecru, Christopher Hayes old madder-ish tie, and my 1st pair of Bill's Khakis. Happy day.


Congratulations--never seen Bills in the wild.


----------



## catside

Too many khakis on hanger. Mostly pleated and at best Beans. Is there any way to quick recognize Bills during quick browsing?


----------



## CMDC

I've got the same question about spotting Bills. I've never found a pair thrifting, although I don't always take the time to go through the pants. Spotting BB pants is pretty easy with the lining of the waistband. Bills, though, I don't know if I could pick them out.


----------



## TheWGP

Practice makes perfect with Bills. Plus, you have to remember that they make pants (and shorts!) in just about every color and almost every style - so check those cords, for example. But yeah, 80-90% of what's out there is the original twills or maybe the poplins, in khaki/british khaki. 

My strategy centers on a few things. First, the easiest disqualifier is ANY sort of tag or label on the waistband or the outside of the pants. (well, their jeans do have a leather patch... but that's jeans.) If you see even a slight bit of a tag, just flip past it, don't even bother reading it. 

Second, you want to look at the strip of fabric just below the waistband: the one that's kind of a light brownish color. That color is not often matched. Savane does often look quite similar, but they have more obvious tags and so on to disqualify them. If you see no tag AND you match the color, you can check the inside - and remember, the tag least likely to come undone is the blue one sewn to the inside of the wearer's left hip pocket. I've seen pants where that was the ONLY tag left - but it's sewn on there all the way around, unlike the others with size/model/care info so I suppose it's to be expected. 

Third, I'm not very good at this, but I've heard others talk about it and I see what they're saying: look at the belt loops, which are often easily visible. They're made a little differently, positioned/sewn a little differently. You don't really notice until you take some Bills and put them next to some other pants, and with practice you can see the difference. Get really good at this strategy and you can essentially just walk down the aisle examining belt loops - of course, this risks missing other brands you might like, but still. One can also feel the fabric and narrow down candidates to examine, though I'm careful about that because I nearly missed a pair once that was stiff as a board on the hanger. Luckily they turned out fine with washing. 

Hope that helps - seriously, I think part of the reason for the increased luck finding Bills after your first pair that several people have mentioned once you find your first pair (and I experienced it too) is that you're more familiar with HOW to spot them. Even if you buy a pair from STP or the Exchange, there's no substitute for spotting them in the wild, just like finding a rare bird in the undergrowth is harder than having National Geographic show it to you.


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Third, I'm not very good at this, but I've heard others talk about it and I see what they're saying: look at the belt loops, which are often easily visible. They're made a little differently, positioned/sewn a little differently. You don't really notice until you take some Bills and put them next to some other pants, and with practice you can see the difference. Get really good at this strategy and you can essentially just walk down the aisle examining belt loops.


You are learning, my young Padawan. Indeed, the belt loop technique is the only surefire, time-saving method for spotting Bills in the wild. Once you've understood what's distinctive about the belt loops on Bills you should be finding them more often. My trouble is I see them too often, but they're often pleated, stained, worn out, etc. That said, I've probably found 15 pair for myself within the past year and sold at least twice that many on the thrift exchange and eBay.


----------



## catside

3/2 Chaps corduroy for Filenes, in beige/yellow, my size, missing button. Not the highest quality but almost new. Buttons are pretty standard. It has cost me all of five dollars in a church sale, but they were collecting money for a food bank, and the old ladies were so lovely I could not help to dish out another twenner. Thinking of adding elbow patches.
Also got a Nardelli Made in Italy NWOT corduroy pants on black for 10. Was a touch long, washed the dry clean only corduroy and shrank to exact size. Nice Italian cut, reminds me the old country.


----------



## Jeff1969

Today yielded a Burberry rain coat and two Robert Talbott ties. The coat smells vaguely of wine, although its in otherwise very good condition with no stains I can find. Its too small for me (21" pit to pit and i'm a 42 chest). I'm going to send it to the dry cleaners. If it comes back ok, i'll pass it around the family at Christmas to see if anyone in the younger generation can use it.

https://img262.imageshack.us/i/burberrya.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

Just a pair of things yesterday. JCrew lightweight khakis and an LE shetland, made in Scotland, cable knit cardigan vest.


----------



## Steve Smith

Here is my good deed for the month. Many of you are leaving Bill's on the thrift store racks because you don't have an efficient way to recognize them. I was in that category myself until I learned a few things. Here they are.

How Bill's are different from the others.

1. Belt loops. Bills have visible stitching holding them at the top. The bottom stitching is not visible because the loop is turned under before being stitched. There is no visible vertical stitching. If you only remember one thing about the belt loops, remember that. I looked through my chinos and all the Bill's and one pair of Eddie Bauers were stitched as I have described. All other chinos in my closet vary from this description.

2. Waist lining. There are two types in my closet. One is a solid material the color of the trousers and the other has a white strip at the bottom 3/8ths inch. At the bottom of the waist lining on one side there is a dark tan tag with washing instructions. On the other side is a tag which has waist measurement in this format ("Waist" above a number "38"). Beside that is another tag which says something like "Made in the US of imported fabric". These tags are a dark tan color with script in a dark blue, possibly black.

3. Big "Bill's" tag on the inside front pocket.

I have seen some suggest that they can pick Bill's out by the material. I am skeptical of this. Not only is there a wide range of different materials used by Bill's in their products, but the ones found in thrifts can vary from brand new to totally worn out. On new ones, fabric in my closet ranges from a thin khaki material about like Polo RL Hammonds, all the way to a 10+ ounce weight. 10+ is quite heavy. That said, The weight of material was what caused me to find my first pair. It was a pair of Bullard Field Pants and they were obviously different by feel and weight.

If you do a lot of thrifting and you never see Bill's in the wild, it may very well be that it is only because you haven't learned how to identify them. I am 100% sure that was the case for me. I thrift fairly frequently and it took me 2 years to find my first pair. Then I found about 20 pairs in the following year, thrifting the same stores. Yesterday I found 5 pairs of Bill's chinos and a pair of corduroy shorts. I pulled Bill's out of 3 of 10 places I stopped.

My method:

1. Eliminate Non Bill's (as Will mentioned in a post above). Elastic in the waist, external tags, no waist lining or incorrect waist lining, incorrect belt loops; all are signs of Non Bill's.

2. If they pass the first test then look inside for those little tags at the bottom of the waist band. Nothing else on the rack has tags which look anything like these. Once you know what you are looking for these will jump out at you. If you only get one thing out of this post, get this one. Find out what those little tags look like and look for them. There is also another fibrous paper type tag which has some manufacturing code type info and may have the model number on it, M2P for example, but this tag is not as distinctive in appearance as the other 4 tags present on a pair of Bill's.

3. Obviously, the big Bill's tag on the inside pocket. This is just a formality if you understand 1 and 2. If you don't understand 1 and 2, then it is a pain to look deep inside the waist of hundreds of pairs of pants to find one pair of Bill's.

I have some photos to help with this but I have not been able to retrain myself on posting photos here. Good luck with the Bill's. You WILL find them and you will find them in unlikely places.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the Bills tips--I will report back.

Stores practically deserted today owing to inclement weather, a nice change from the typical Sunday. Snagged something I've never seen before: A pair of steel-toed loafers, nearly new. A nice pair of shoes by Red Wing that would pass OSHA muster and could also be worn at the office. Haven't decided whether to keep them.


----------



## brantley11

The easiest way I spot them is by the buttons. They have very distinct buttons. I have 5 pair myself and have sold probably 50 on ebay in the past 2 years. The button trick has never failed me.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks for the Bills tips--I will report back.
> 
> Stores practically deserted today owing to inclement weather, a nice change from the typical Sunday. Snagged something I've never seen before: A pair of steel-toed loafers, nearly new. A nice pair of shoes by Red Wing that would pass OSHA muster and could also be worn at the office. Haven't decided whether to keep them.


Found something similar a couple of months ago, Bostonian "Iron Age" ptbs. They look like a better than decent pair of ptbs, but, that could be worn on a construction site. I figured someone could use something like that. Haven't put them up yet, but if anyone's interested, they're 9.5D in burgundy calf (not cg) and in great shape.


----------



## Steve Smith

brantley11 said:


> The easiest way I spot them is by the buttons. They have very distinct buttons. I have 5 pair myself and have sold probably 50 on ebay in the past 2 years. The button trick has never failed me.


This brings to mind the only weak point of Bill's trousers which I have found. Buttons.

I have 15 pairs in my possession now. 12 of them have what I think of as typical Bill's buttons, fairly large in diameter, a light tan color with variation in the form of stripes (like a horn button), fairly thin (a problem), and concave in the middle. The other 3 have a different type of buttons.

It may be that all Bill's come from the factory with one type of button (conjecture). However, these common Bill's buttons are somewhat fragile (fact) and may end up broken and then replaced with another type of button. I once thrifted two pairs which were side by side and obviously owned by the same person. These each had all but one button broken on each pair, most likely by a commercial laundry.

So, the "different button" method is an interesting indicator but I wouldn't rule anything out by this test since 20% of what I have are equipped with buttons which are different. IMO Cardinal5's belt loop test is a better external indicator because even though it will lead to some false positives, AFAIK it will not give any false negatives.

I fully realize that I am overly geeky on this subject.


----------



## brantley11

Nice point, but every pair (literally) of Bills I have found have had the same light tan color buttons



Steve Smith said:


> This brings to mind the only weak point of Bill's trousers which I have found. Buttons.
> 
> I have 15 pairs in my possession now. 12 of them have what I think of as typical Bill's buttons, fairly large in diameter, a light tan color with variation in the form of stripes (like a horn button), fairly thin (a problem), and concave in the middle. The other 3 have a different type of buttons.
> 
> It may be that all Bill's come from the factory with one type of button (conjecture). However, these common Bill's buttons are somewhat fragile (fact) and may end up broken and then replaced with another type of button. I once thrifted two pairs which were side by side and obviously owned by the same person. These each had all but one button broken on each pair, most likely by a commercial laundry.
> 
> So, the "different button" method is an interesting indicator but I wouldn't rule anything out by this test since 20% of what I have are equipped with buttons which are different. IMO Cardinal5's belt loop test is a better external indicator because even though it will lead to some false positives, AFAIK it will not give any false negatives.
> 
> I fully realize that I am overly geeky on this subject.


----------



## TheWGP

Church's Custom Grade tassel loafers - genuine peccary. I was psyched since I thought they'd be an 11UK and so a 12ish US and so fit me - got home and turns out they're a narrow size!  

Did pick up a Geoffery Beene cashmere scarf from back before GB was licensed crap. Pretty decent. Also found an Old Navy cashmere sweater to give as a Christmas gift. But really the blues today were those peccary shoes.


----------



## Steve Smith

brantley11 said:


> Nice point, but every pair (literally) of Bills I have found have had the same light tan color buttons


I would be in the same situation if I used the button test exclusively. That is the only point I am trying to make.


----------



## Cardinals5

Found another mystery-maker for Rush Wilson 3/2 sack suit in my size in a tannish-brown glen plaid (light weight in what feels like a wool/poly blend, which I don't mind in the summer), a green herringbone 3/2 sack tweed jacket by MacGregor in my size, a BB l/s madras shirt, and few things I posted on the Exchange.

The blues were three Norman Hilton suit jackets without any pants.


----------



## AlanC

It's been slim pickins for me lately. Today I expanded my walk through the women's section and came out with Brooks Brothers and Loro Piana blouses that I hope fit my wife. I also picked up a NWT BB linen wrap that may be too big for her.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> It's been slim pickins for me lately. Today I expanded my walk through the women's section and came out with Brooks Brothers and Loro Piana blouses that I hope fit my wife. I also picked up a NWT BB linen wrap that may be too big for her.


It's been a while since I found anything, too, but that's more because I haven't had time to visit the thrift stores. In fact, I have several items sitting in a box at home needing to be flipped, but I haven't been able to do it because I've been so busy and there's been so little daylight for taking decent pictures.

If you haven't discovered it already, you should make friends with an associate at the BB store near you and find out what thrift they donate their MOS (marked out of stock) merchandise to. It comes in spurts here in Louisville, but I've gotten a fair amount of NWOT BB stuff from St. Vincent de Paul here that was only slightly irregular or had merely been altered.


----------



## Steve Smith

I found two more pairs of Bill's today, experimenting with the Cardinal 5 belt loop method. For me, that is the best way to move quickly through the racks hunting Bill's. 

Also 5 smaller-sized Brooks Brothers shirts (15 and 15.5 neck) and some great Polo RL braces. The most interesting find was a new extreme cold weather military issue parka. This thing is a beast. I haven't decided whether to keep it or sell it.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

15 or 15.5-32 and you've got me interested.

And a couple of months ago I passed a few 'Nam era AAF flight jackets that I could have worn.. Saw later several several going for in the $1000s.



Steve Smith said:


> I found two more pairs of Bill's today, experimenting with the Cardinal 5 belt loop method. For me, that is the best way to move quickly through the racks hunting Bill's.
> 
> Also 5 smaller-sized Brooks Brothers shirts (15 and 15.5 neck) and some great Polo RL braces. The most interesting find was a new extreme cold weather military issue parka. This thing is a beast. I haven't decided whether to keep it or sell it.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

I hit the trad jackpot the other day, a camel hair sport coat made by the Bros. and a trio of J Press OCBDs, all in my size. I have been thrifting for a year and have not even spotted the Press label, never mind finding my neck size. 

Just one question, the sleeves are about 1/2" too long. Should I just give them the dryer treatment the first time I launder them, or can I have the tailor take them in a bit? 

Also found a blue Gitman Bros shirt, not an OCBD, that will most likely be making an appearance on the exchange (once I figure out how to post thumbnails)


----------



## Orgetorix

Ed Reynolds said:


> Also found a blue Gitman Bros shirt, not an OCBD, that will most likely be making an appearance on the exchange (once I figure out how to post thumbnails)


Upload the pictures to photobucket or imageshack, and one of the links it gives you will be the code for posting thumbnails.


----------



## palmettoking

Passed on some Cable Car Clothiers size 40 flannels for the exchange due to some dubious branding on the inside that I was unfamiliar with. And saw a pair of Bill's corduroy jeans, but one of the belt loops had ripped through.


----------



## rabidawg

Dubious branding?


----------



## Steve Smith

Ed Reynolds said:


> ....and a trio of J Press OCBDs, all in my size. I have been thrifting for a year and have not even spotted the Press label, never mind finding my neck size.


Great find. I would expect that you would see more Press in CT. I have only seen 4 J. Press items in the last 3 years here in North Carolina. Fortuately, three of those items (a tie, a madras shirt, and a Donegal Tweed jacket) are my size. Only a pair of shorts is too small.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Ahem...
I'm not sure how to say this, y'all, but I just turned up five size 37 suits today: three J. Press, an olive gabardine from the Brothers, and a Joe Banks khaki poplin--all sacks, of course--and a gorgeous charcoal herringbone topcoat. That's not to mention the sweaters... That's my size, of course--I suppose I'll have to stop whining for a while about the issue.


----------



## catside

Ed Reynolds said:


> I hit the trad jackpot the other day, a camel hair sport coat made by the Bros. and a trio of J Press OCBDs, all in my size. I have been thrifting for a year and have not even spotted the Press label, never mind finding my neck size.
> 
> ...


You should cover your area better Someone (definitely a flipper judging from 2000+ feedback) from your town just sold me a BB Peal Captoe for bulkload of money.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sick.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Ahem...
> I'm not sure how to say this, y'all, but I just turned up five size 37 suits today: three J. Press, an olive gabardine from the Brothers, and a Joe Banks khaki poplin--all sacks, of course--and a gorgeous charcoal herringbone topcoat. That's not to mention the sweaters... That's my size, of course--I suppose I'll have to stop whining for a while about the issue.


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Ahem...
> I'm not sure how to say this, y'all, but I just turned up five size 37 suits today: three J. Press, an olive gabardine from the Brothers, and a Joe Banks khaki poplin--all sacks, of course--and a gorgeous charcoal herringbone topcoat. That's not to mention the sweaters... That's my size, of course--I suppose I'll have to stop whining for a while about the issue.


I knew my thrifting luck had headed south lately - glad to see it ended up in Georgia. Now we all expect some pics of the suits.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pics are up under December acquisitions. GG needs to buy some lotto tickets.



Cardinals5 said:


> I knew my thrifting luck had headed south lately - glad to see it ended up in Georgia. Now we all expect some pics of the suits.


----------



## catside

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Ahem...
> I'm not sure how to say this, y'all, but I just turned up five size 37 suits today: three J. Press, an olive gabardine from the Brothers, and a Joe Banks khaki poplin--all sacks, of course--and a gorgeous charcoal herringbone topcoat. That's not to mention the sweaters... That's my size, of course--I suppose I'll have to stop whining for a while about the issue.


It's funny GG. I found a 37 tagged gray herringbone tweed Press jacket almost new. I guess you will not need that one then!


----------



## Ed Reynolds

catside said:


> You should cover your area better Someone (definitely a flipper judging from 2000+ feedback) from your town just sold me a BB Peal Captoe for bulkload of money.


Actually I really wasn't in my area--I had to run some errands and was in my old neighborhood about 20 minutes away with the score. The SA in town is OK, I need to hit the thrifts in the valley suburbs (Canton, Avon, i.e. where the big money is)

check your PM.


----------



## TheWGP

On vacation and hit up a couple of shops. Found nothing compelling whatsoever - though I did pick up an Oxxford hanger at the last one, I guess it was the consolation prize. I've been looking for one of these for my closet, so it's all good. Hoping to go to some nicer-area stores tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## tradfan207

On vacation as well. Looking to do some serious thrifting tomorrow and after the New Year. We'll see what awaits!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Starting tomorrow evening I'll be on vacation in TheWGP's home turf. Maybe since he's out of town I'll have a shot at the good stuff he always finds!


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> Starting tomorrow evening I'll be on vacation in TheWGP's home turf. Maybe since he's out of town I'll have a shot at the good stuff he always finds!


Best of luck to you - and if you think I always find good stuff, I'm afraid you're in for a bit of disappointment!  Still, there's good stuff there sometimes - if you need any tips PM me.


----------



## phyrpowr

Found a pair of Allen Edmonds "Leeds", PTB, leather sole, but a mid brown pebble grain, not currently offered. Appears to be NOS, in (dented) box, no apparent wear, #9358 which doesn't match current Leeds. 9 1/2 C, think I could get them to anyone interested for $60 incl. shipping

Also a pair of casual moc toe blucher "Hudsons" 9D, getting old so I really can't recall that much. Also look to be NOS, w/box, also $60

PM if interested


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Alden black shell LHS midway into a resole, pretty beat looking on the rack--nothing beyond a good dose of Mac and an Alden restoration--however, 1/4" tears in the strap at the same place on both shoes. OTOH, first pair of Bills in my size and the best wool/silk hunting emblematic I've seen anywhere.


----------



## catside

Two Church's wingtips, identical, very nice shape, and fits. 25. Got a third mystery wingtip for free. Not as good or comfortable as others. Looks Alden or even British, but who knows.


----------



## tradfan207

Hit the NYC thrifts yesterday, both Grammercy Park and UES areas and found nothing in my size. Saw some very nice B2 OCBDs made in USA, but unfortunately not in my size. I may pick up some of the nicer ones and put them on the Exchange.


----------



## Steve Smith

tradfan207 said:


> Hit the NYC thrifts yesterday, both Grammercy Park and UES areas and found nothing in my size. Saw some very nice B2 OCBDs made in USA, but unfortunately not in my size. I may pick up some of the nicer ones and put them on the Exchange.


What does a BB OCBD cost in a New York City thrift?


----------



## tradfan207

Steve Smith said:


> What does a BB OCBD cost in a New York City thrift?


 Actually not too bad. $6.99 at GW; $8.99 at SA; $12.99 at Housing Works. Generally in good condition.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Nothing of note today, passed on a sweater from local clothier Stackpole Moore Tryon--some minor pilling and a couple of snags that made me feel better about leaving it on the rack. 

I did pick up a couple of books, Jared Diamond's Guns, Germs and Steel and Thom Freidman's Longitude and Atitudes. 

Edit: Goodwill in my area is moving their $1 sale from Sunday to Monday. Don't know if that affects any of you.


----------



## unmodern

catside said:


> Two Church's wingtips, identical, very nice shape, and fits. 25. Got a third mystery wingtip for free. Not as good or comfortable as others. Looks Alden or even British, but who knows.


I saw this one and passed it over, catside, and on sale day, too! It made my heart leap into my chest to try it on and find it close, but it's just a bit too big everywhere---I'm on the small side of 36R. I thought of mentioning it on here but I don't get to the thrift regularly enough. I am assuming you picked it up?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Can anyone tell what's wrong with this picture?









(What you see is my day's take at the Slave-nation Army: two Hartmann bags--the carry-on a little beat, the suit bag absolutely like-new--a Pringle shawl cardigan, and an ancient pair of Nunn-Bush shell cordovan wingtips (also beat, but I wanted to see how bad shell had to be to be too far gone--and they fit). Total, including tax: $13.74.)


----------



## AlanC

^^Fantastic cardigan. I don't suppose it's a 40...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

That's the right answer.... Or, close enough. It is actually labeled S--which is unusual in itself-- and fits me, but it buttons on the "girls'" side. Anyone know if it's like an English zipper this way, or am I excited about finding a sweater for myself that's made for a small woman? (I'd add that it might actually even fit you as well, only slightly snug at a 40.)




AlanC said:


> ^^Fantastic cardigan. I don't suppose it's a 40...


----------



## roman totale XVII

The 'British thing' is only valid with zippers. That's a womans cardigan. That said, it frankly wouldn't stop me wearing it around the house. Not sure I'd venture out in it, though I'm sure no-one would notice.
Great haul though..!!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I have a hard time believing a small woman would fit this. Really. I am a 37, and it is almost too big for me. If I were to guess what S meant, it would be 38-40. I will take a picture of me wearing it for your evaluation. 
Here it is:


----------



## CMDC

A big haul today that should make some of you gents happy, especially if you don't get everything you want for Xmas. I'll be posting it all probably on Sunday. Gotta take pix and measurements yet.

Left behind an interesting, yet kind of odd, JPress 3/2 darted glenplaid suit (SF vintage). Green overlay on grey pattern. I'd never seen a darted suit from them. If it had been my size I'd have taken it though--probably a 42R or so.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The sleeves are perhaps a touch long, but well within reason, I think. You're a fool if you let that sweater go. No one is going to notice the buttons--it certainly passed the Alan test. Congratulations.

Just noticed: This was post 1,000 for me AND post 777 on this thread. Does this mean I'm getting shell for Christmas?


----------



## AlanC

^Congrats on reaching 1K.

The cardigan looks great. I can't imagine letting it go were I you. Is it wool or cashmere?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thanks! It is wool.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Picked up an interesting jacket in my size at the SA yesterday. This houndstooth piece immediately caught my eye when I first hit the jacket aisle. Inscribed to a J.F. Lewis Jr on April Fools Day 1969 -- The jacket is darted and side-vented, but it's also a 3/2 AND sports a ticket pocket. There is a small hole in the sleeve near the shoulder, but nothing that would stop me from wearing it. And it fits perfectly. Pretty pleased.

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/decjacket001.jpg/
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decjacket002.jpg/


----------



## catside

Several Southwick, Corbin, and Hilton 3/2 sack suits today, very expensive for SA and one or two size small. Passed.


----------



## TheWGP

I'm interested in the timing of those tax season donations and post-Christmas donations. Unfortunately for the Dec 25 - Jan 1 period it looks like I'll be stuck in a small town, but that town has produced a T&A shirt in the past... so keeping hope alive.

Little Christmas Eve thrifting here... two stores, one a bust, the next one:
Martin Drake Imperial #8 shell cordovan longwings - never heard of this brand but it's solid and very comparable to old Florsheim gunboats. Going to have to use a light & camera to try to read the sizing information, though. Anyone know anything about the brand?
Barba shirt, size M, first Barba I've seen.
Bills Khakis salmon-colored slacks waist 36 and super long
Oxxford olive wool trousers for myself - finally found a pair that's alterable to fit me, instead of the small ones I've always found before.

It's sad, but the thing I was most happy about: a Mainetti Ermenegildo Zegna hanger. Older, black with "rubbery" shoulders & felt trouser bar - but I've found two nice hangers in two DAYS in NC, which is more than I've found in six MONTHS in Columbus. Definitely keeping.

Blues sadly included a pair of Florsheim #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers - one tassel was missing, otherwise perfect. Seriously considered picking up to have a watch strap made from or something, but thought better of it - if they had been my size, I would have cut a tassel off the other shoe and bought them. Unfortunately people tend to want both tassels! It hurt to leave those there, but I knew if I didn't I would be kicking myself over it at some point. Also saw some BB & Gitman Bros shirts in my size that would have been nice, but all had irreparable issues of one type or another, and were donated at the right time by their original owner after much wear. Gotta respect that, but next time, sir, please donate six months before your shirts get that worn!


----------



## Orgetorix

Three stores yesterday and nada. Closest call was a nice BB herringbone overcoat that was misfiled in the women's section. Unfortunately it had a couple of minor condition issues that wouldn't have kept me from wearing it if it fit me. But it didn't, and the condition issues made it not worth buying to flip.

Also saw a cool early '50s blue jacket with patch pockets that I considered picking up to sell on Ebay or the Fedora Lounge. But, again, since vintage later than the '40s can be iffy to flip, and since there were no trousers to be found, I passed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

WGP-
replacement tassels can be ordered, and I'm sure most shoe repair places could affix them for you.


----------



## crs

Increased work responsibilities have greatly reduced my free time and thus my grazing range. A few weeks ago, though, scored a Norman Hilton camel sack jacket. 

Near my home, there is a very small Nick Hilton shop (the main one is over in Princeton). When the woman in the shop explained to me she is Norman's daughter, I told her I have a few suits/sportcoats by her dad and I'm a fan of his work. But, she wanted to know where I bought them. She seemed unimpressed when I told her they were purchased in thrift shops.


----------



## phyrpowr

crs said:


> But, she wanted to know where I bought them. She seemed unimpressed when I told her they were purchased in thrift shops.


LOL, kind of like telling an author "Our book club bought *one* copy, and we're all passing it around"


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

One thing I can say for our local downtown outfitter J. Parker is that it's run by a true gentleman. I've stopped by numerous times to browse after visiting the downtown GW, and Mr. Parker, or Jimmy--as he always introduces himself--has always taken time to have a chat with me and even take a look at the things I've bought down the street; and he's never shown the least sign of condescension.


----------



## crs

GentlemanGeorge said:


> One thing I can say for our local downtown outfitter J. Parker is that it's run by a true gentleman. I've stopped by numerous times to browse after visiting the downtown GW, and Mr. Parker, or Jimmy--as he always introduces himself--has always taken time to have a chat with me and even take a look at the things I've bought down the street; and he's never shown the least sign of condescension.


She wasn't snotty -- I'm just not sure she's ever met one of us before, ha ha. That little shop (she runs that one, her brother Nick runs Princeton) has a very small ready-to-wear stock and apparently does most its biz as made-to-measure. The impression I got was that someone wearing a used suit and viewing it as a collector's item to be coveted was a novel concept to her, even if it did bear her dad's label.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ I always feel a bit bad going in to Rush Wilson here in Greenville there because I have a lot of clothes from their shop - suits, sport coats, shirts, ties, pants - but it's all been thrifted (much of it Norman Hilton). Just about the only thing I could afford in their shop are the ties (saw an Oxxford 100% cashmere plaid sport coat for $3500 there two days ago). That said, they do have a couple styles of special order Aldens that are awfully tempting (an alpine grain lhs and alpine grain nst)


----------



## TheWGP

Replacement tassels in #8 shell for vintage Florsheims? I didn't think that was possible, at least not while matching. The shoes were a narrow size anyway - B width I believe - so I didn't look forward to finding someone who could use them. It's a moot point now, as the store's closed and I'm heading out of town tomorrow. Still happy to find shell with those Martin Drake longwings - once I have more reliable internet, I hope to find some info about them. Cards, you're the main person I hope might know something off-the-cuff about them?


----------



## AlanC

^B widths can be quite welcome for some of us (particularly 9.5B).


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm quite sure this has been asked before but I got nowhere searching - what are the good thrift shops in the Washington, D.C. area these days?


----------



## Orgetorix

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm quite sure this has been asked before but I got nowhere searching - what are the good thrift shops in the Washington, D.C. area these days?


Start here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?102584-Just-Moved-to-D.C.-Any-Advice


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> ^B widths can be quite welcome for some of us (particularly 9.5B).


They were of the variety that would have been more salable on Ebay to Japan, so I just really didn't want to bother. Maybe I should have, but the car was packed full enough on the way up here - stuff fell on one of the kids repeatedly and I couldn't see out of the back window. Most of it was their new toys and other gifts, but still...


----------



## CMDC

I found all of these at the same Goodwill. They had to come from the same house. More English/Euro than Ivy, but for $3 each, I'll take 'em. First 3 are Lewin & Sons; #4 is Pink; #5 Hermes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Looks great. Once in awhile, that happens, running across a bunch of nice ties for nothing. It's happened to me twice, first with BB (I recall getting a dozen or so), the next time about a month ago when it was nearly 20 Ben Silvers and Paul Stuarts. I have way, way too many ties and am scheming a storage system. I'd like to do a cubbyhole thing so that I can keep them rolled as opposed to hung.



CMDC said:


> I found all of these at the same Goodwill. They had to come from the same house. More English/Euro than Ivy, but for $3 each, I'll take 'em. First 3 are Lewin & Sons; #4 is Pink; #5 Hermes.


----------



## catside

^Nice ties.
32, if you can figure a system for tie storage, let me know, too.


----------



## closerlook

I feel the same.



AlanC said:


> ...
> 
> The proceeds of most thrift shops go to charity so I'm just doing my part when I pick up my Norman Hilton, Brooks Brothers, Zegna, Canali, Robert Talbott, J Press, Hickey Freeman, Allen Edmonds, Ben Silver...(all brands I've picked up whilst thrifting).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thrifting good today. Left a few things, notably a Hardy Ames tie and a pair of Sperry Topsiders in 8.5W. The shoes had very little wear but were tan as opposed to classic coloring, and I wear a D. Figuring it wouldn't be an automatic flip, I left them. The tie design/colors just didn't float my boat. I have been trying to be more selective. That said, I did get:

1 pair very heavy wool Orvis trousers, 40 waist, made in USA and utterly gorgeous
1 pair heavy (Bullard weight?) Orvis khakis, also 40 waist and made in USA, right next to the wool trousers
1 pair old-school Penney's longwing in light brown/tan/whiskey, pebble grain. I figure they're by Hanover or Florsheim. The fit is perfect. I already have a couple pairs just like them, but they were on sale for 99 cents. I did not want to offend the gods by leaving them.
1 pair NWOT Dexter casual shoes. A boat shoe like design with thick rubber sole. I probably should have left them, but they'll be fine for wet weather, chores and my upcoming trip to Mexico, where I favor cheap shoes whilst fishing.
1 BB pinpoint button-down, yellow university stripe. Not my size, so it will be flipped.
1 custom made Tom James straight collar shirt, pinpoint, red pinstripe on white. A really nice shirt for a really big neck. I wear an 18 and it's way big on me, so it will be flipped.
1 BB double-breasted navy blazer


----------



## CMDC

catside said:


> ^Nice ties.
> 32, if you can figure a system for tie storage, let me know, too.


Here's what I've come up with. After having about four hanging tie racks that had become unwieldy, I decided to go the rolled route. I use the plastic shoe boxes from Container Store. You can fit 30 ties per box. I divide them up by dominant color. I then stack them in my closet.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ That's what I do. When I get sick of one batch of ties I pull out a different box.

For the current tie rotation I have a couple of things similar to these things, but with five hook things rather than three. Each one holds 10 or so ties.

https://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/over-door-chrome-hook/49417


----------



## TheWGP

One store tonight; small town that usually yields nothing:

Two Neiman Marcus cashmere sweaters, one made in Scotland in a nice deep sky blue, one made in China but still feels nice in a heathered-blue-grey cableknit. Also found a black Byford London cashmere - made in Madagascar not England, unfortunately, 

Got home and it turns out the Made in Scotland NM sweater has a lower care / content tag that matches my Alan Paine at home - it's pretty distinctive. I wonder how old it must be for NM's house brand to be by Paine instead of the cheapest maker! Nonetheless, pretty happy. Probably keeping the heathered cableknit too, and letting the Byford go cheap. 

Passed on a Southwick 3/2 suit since it was too expensive - and then a $5 off $25 coupon printed at the register. Of course, the store was closing, and I didn't know exactly where on the rack it had been to get it. I bet it'll be gone when I go back. Going to try to hit the other store in town tomorrow... the real blues is I'm sitting by myself waiting up for my wife to get home from an evening out with my sister!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Zegna suit jacket--no pants. 

OTOH, four BB suits in my size: 2-button darted w/pleats, but one of them a nice brown windowpane from the hand tailored line and another a charcoal flannel chalkstripe--no alterations needed.


----------



## CMDC

Did a bit of a double take when I saw the label.


----------



## vwguy

OK, not a thrift store miss, but a big time miss at my local shoe store. Stopped in to have the heels reglued on my thick lugged Winter shoes when I noticed they had some very nice dress shoes on the counter. Upon further inspection, they were Aldens and at 1/2 price! The only pair in my size were some blacks LHS so I passed. I asked why I hadn't seen them before, they never put them out because she assumed most people who wanted them, knew they had them in back.

Brian


----------



## AlanC

TheWGP said:


> Got home and it turns out the Made in Scotland NM sweater has a lower care / content tag that matches my Alan Paine at home - it's pretty distinctive. I wonder how old it must be for NM's house brand to be by Paine instead of the cheapest maker!


Hmmmm. I've never seen an Alan Paine made anywhere but England (I'm not talking about the modern Asian made ones, of course). It's possible that it's a Paine, but I suspect it's made by one of the Scottish makers (likely one that's long gone). Great find regardless, of course.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> Did a bit of a double take when I saw the label.


Clansman stuff is the real deal - great products - a good search word for eBay since it usually turns up some gems. There are a number of older Bermuda-based labels that are great quality. I always wondered what winter-wear was doing in Bermuda, but I just assumed it was English stuff sold to the American cruise crowd.

My find for the day was three early 1990s white BB ocbds with the unlined collar. I don't really need more white ocbds, but I'll just store them up for some future date.


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> Hmmmm. I've never seen an Alan Paine made anywhere but England (I'm not talking about the modern Asian made ones, of course). It's possible that it's a Paine, but I suspect it's made by one of the Scottish makers (likely one that's long gone). Great find regardless, of course.


Here's a post where I posted thumbnails of the sweater (and another one I'm looking for any info on) - there are closeups of the care tag. I don't have photos of the Paine's care tag handy, unfortunately, but this one is so similar as to be identical - though the lettering seems to match the sweater color, blue for this blue sweater and pinkish/reddish for the Paine I have at home. I read somewhere on the 'net (and of course I'm having a hard time finding it now) that Paine briefly did make for NM house label, so it made sense. Of course, I'd really welcome any insight or tips on this (or the other sweater label - Gillian Hunter Cashmere) that anyone might have! I'm sure other makers used the same label design and I'm just not aware of it.

Anyway, the post is here


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks for the pics. I'll take a look at some of my Paines and non-Paines when I get back home in a few days. But that Gillian Hunter cashmere looks absolutely superb. Two people who might could help you are jamgood and RJman, both of whom know more than they should about the various makers and their labels. Try PMing them (RJman at SF).


----------



## AldenPyle

vwguy said:


> OK, not a thrift store miss, but a big time miss at my local shoe store. Stopped in to have the heels reglued on my thick lugged Winter shoes when I noticed they had some very nice dress shoes on the counter. Upon further inspection, they were Aldens and at 1/2 price! The only pair in my size were some blacks LHS so I passed. I asked why I hadn't seen them before, they never put them out because she assumed most people who wanted them, knew they had them in back.
> 
> Brian


Could I ask which store?


----------



## Orgetorix

Visited five stores while in Columbus for the holiday weekend, and the only thing I came away with was a Hickey Freeman brown flannel chalkstripe suit that will be appearing in the Sales Forum soon.

Couple of other near misses included a BB Golden Fleece sack blazer in navy flannel and a couple of nice vintage jackets from the '40s, all of which had moth holes.

The last store I stopped at, a Goodwill, had racks that were so incredibly crowded with merchandise it was almost impossible to move things or examine labels. I fought my way through the suit rack, and by the time I finished I was so fed up with the overcrowding that I left without looking through the rest of the racks. They really need to run some 50% off sales or something to clear out some stock.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Clansman stuff is the real deal - great products - a good search word for eBay since it usually turns up some gems. There are a number of older Bermuda-based labels that are great quality. I always wondered what winter-wear was doing in Bermuda, but I just assumed it was English stuff sold to the American cruise crowd.
> 
> in the winter months the temperature does drop into the 30's and 40's which is ideal for cashmere


----------



## vwguy

AldenPyle said:


> Could I ask which store?


It's McCarthy's on Oregon if you remember it. The new owner won't be carrying Alden unfortunately.

Brian


----------



## tonylumpkin

I went to an estate auction tonight which, for the most part, proved very disappointing. However, I did sit waiting for two hours until a lot of totally junk watches came up, because included was a mint condition Timex Automatic with what looks to be a croc band. I wound up losing the auction, but asked the winning bidder if he had bought the lot for a particular watch. He said he hadn't, so I offered him $5 for the Timex and he went for it. Although it was made in 1979, after a brief shaking, the second hand started moving and has been keeping perfect time since I started it. I've been looking for a decent, inexpensive mechanical watch for a while now and this will do nicely.
https://img255.imageshack.us/i/timexd.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlanC

I picked up a pair of--I kid you not--Dolce & Gabbana trousers in a lovely tweed check today. I really had high hopes for them until I tried them on, and realized the low rise did not coincide with my sartorial comfort level. Well, the cloth is really nice.


----------



## AldenPyle

vwguy said:


> It's McCarthy's on Oregon if you remember it. The new owner won't be carrying Alden unfortunately.
> 
> Brian


 Thanks. Don't really know that neighborhood well. Not far from where Putzer's used to be, I guess.


----------



## AlanC

A tie I picked up yesterday:


----------



## 32rollandrock

A NOS, Made In USA General Electric iron, complete with hang tag. Rated at 1100 watts, but still a beast--they don't make them like this anymore. I'm guessing from the 1960s.


----------



## CMDC

A very good day today.

3/2 tweed sack from Raleigh Haberdasher, DC. Olives, navy, and greens in the tweed.










H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit. Olive/Brown w/ blue overlay



















Baracuta for Van Huesen










Aquascutum tie










Finally, for the exchange, a nice pair of grey/oatmeal Polo flannel trousers, 40w.


----------



## swb120

One hit, one near miss: found a beautiful 3/2 Chipp gray sack in 40R, which will be going on the Trad Thrift Exchange, if I ever get around to taking some pictures. The suit is easily 30-40 years old, and in great condition. Hope it will find a good Trad home.

Also found an equally old and, at first blush, lovely red Alan Paine shetland, made for a long-standing local Trad/English men's store here in Pittsburgh - Kountz & Rider. Thought I had really gotten lucky...only to (of course) discover that it was riddled with moth holes upon closer inspection.

Two things I have yet to find in my years of thrifting - an Alan Paine sweater, and a made in England Baracuta jacket. Thought I had found the former...oh well.


----------



## Orgetorix

Saw, and was very tempted by, a lovely Oxxford navy blazer in a heavyish basket-weave-like cloth yesterday. I'm still considering going back for it--the only reason I didn't get it immediately was that it was at one of the more pricey consignment stores in town, and the price was higher than I'm used to spending. But it fit well, and I've been needing a winter blazer, so I don't think I'll be able to resist long.

Also tempted by a pair of black shell LHS at the same store that were in very good condition. But I just can't yet bring myself to spend that much on black loafers. They were size 11.5D; if anyone wants them I'd be glad to proxy them for $150.

Another consignment shop had several nice Polo RL suits that I tried on. "Too small...too small...too small...Hey, this one fits ok! Wait, there's a moth hole in the pants. Grr."


----------



## Orgetorix

On another note: I've been staring at belt loops on chinos 'til I go cross-eyed, and have yet to find a single pair of Bills. Seems like 70% of the chinos I see have belt loops that look like the ones Cards and SteveSmith described a few pages back. I must be missing something.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ditto. I feel cheated.



Orgetorix said:


> On another note: I've been staring at belt loops on chinos 'til I go cross-eyed, and have yet to find a single pair of Bills. Seems like 70% of the chinos I see have belt loops that look like the ones Cards and SteveSmith described a few pages back. I must be missing something.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ It's like looking at one of these pictures


----------



## The Rambler

a shark -cool.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Yesterday was good. Twenty-six ties in one pop, all Robert Talbott Best of Class, Estate, and Seven-Folds, also Kiton, Brioni, and a nice no-name for Bergdorf Goodman. At the next store a pair of barely used BB patent leather formal pumps.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ It's like looking at one of these pictures


Well, that explains it. I've never been able to see anything in those dadburn pictures.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Well, that explains it. I've never been able to see anything in those dadburn pictures.


I see a Shaggy Dog from real close up.


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks for the pics. I'll take a look at some of my Paines and non-Paines when I get back home in a few days. But that Gillian Hunter cashmere looks absolutely superb. Two people who might could help you are jamgood and RJman, both of whom know more than they should about the various makers and their labels. Try PMing them (RJman at SF).


I was home for less than 24 hours before leaving again, but I looked and I was wrong - it resembles a PRINGLE label, not a Paine. There's no size tag on the care label, and the back instructions vary somewhat, and the spelling of some of the "cashmere" translations on the care tag is different - so I'm not even convinced it's a Pringle, but am very interested in what your sweater comparisons say, especially since you have more vintage sweaters than I!

I'll PM RJman and/or jamgood about the Gillian Hunter - it's a great piece, and I'm glad I picked it up based solely on the apparent quality & Made in Scotland.

Okay, midday break is over at 2... back to studying!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Vintage peak lapeled tux for Saks Fifth w/full kit: cummerbund, two bows, and two shirts--fits like a glove.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Its funny how a remarkable find seems to just jump off the shelf or rack at you. Yesterday I found a, literally, once worn pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers brown calf PTBs. It was like all of the other dozens of pairs of shoes on the rack weren't even there.

Since they're 10.5 Ds, they'll be going to the sales forum in a few days.


----------



## catside

Nice British made Harris tweed in pastel pistachio that I did not have, gray herringbone waistcoat in tweed by JCrew. Both fit. Passed couple of Aldens, beat up and small.


----------



## video2

Some new things all for 3 $:


----------



## eyedoc2180

So close.....while making the annual SA donation, I checked out the sport coat and suit rack. A gun check sport coat, well canvassed and lightly worn, appeared before my eyes. Alas, the sleeves were too short, and I was not convinced that they could be lengthened to fit. The question: SA seems to carve out the labels as able, so how do you guys know what you're getting? Do they not do this everywhere, besides here in little old Hamilton, NJ?


----------



## Steve Smith

You are saying that your SA removes labels? I have never encountered that at any thrift store. It would be counterproductive because it devalues their inventory.


----------



## CMDC

I've never come across that either. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## crs

eyedoc2180 said:


> So close.....while making the annual SA donation, I checked out the sport coat and suit rack. A gun check sport coat, well canvassed and lightly worn, appeared before my eyes. Alas, the sleeves were too short, and I was not convinced that they could be lengthened to fit. The question: SA seems to carve out the labels as able, so how do you guys know what you're getting? Do they not do this everywhere, besides here in little old Hamilton, NJ?


They don't do this at the SA in Newark, Morristown and Asbury Park, which are the Jersey shops I frequent.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have never seen it, but I have heard of clothiers doing this. Lots of new stuff that doesn't sell for whatever reason ends up in thrift stores. It would make sense that BB and the like would take the labels out because goods in thrift stores devalues their brand.


----------



## Steve Smith

Yes, that is common. BB for example will cut or completely cut out labels when they donate items to SA. That way there is no way someone can thrift an item and then take it to BB for exchange or refund.


----------



## Steve Smith

I did a little thrifting in Northern Virginia between Christmas and New Years Day. Since I am somewhat unfamiliar with the turf up there I restricted it to a nearby town with an SA, a GW and an independent which I found. If my small sample is valid, NOVA is better thrifting turf than Eastern NC, except for lack of Bill's Khakis. Not a one up there. Interesting shoes, ties and shirts though. Virginia is more expensive but the frequency of good finds makes up for it.

I mostly found nice flipping material but there was one keeper, an old label maroon Brooks Brothers linen tie which fills a gap in my closet. On the way back I stopped at a GW in North Carolina and was rewarded with another keeper, a great pair of Bill's in my favorite color.


----------



## CMDC

Nice find. Glad you didn't get those Bills from under my nose. I've never found a pair here. What were the stores you hit, especially the independent?


----------



## tonylumpkin

eyedoc2180 said:


> So close.....while making the annual SA donation, I checked out the sport coat and suit rack. A gun check sport coat, well canvassed and lightly worn, appeared before my eyes. Alas, the sleeves were too short, and I was not convinced that they could be lengthened to fit. The question: SA seems to carve out the labels as able, so how do you guys know what you're getting? Do they not do this everywhere, besides here in little old Hamilton, NJ?


In all likelihood this was a bespoke jacket that had the owners name on the label. I frequently come across these, either from Tom James or many of the Hong Kong tailors. The donor simply doesn't want his name being worn around in what is then someone else's jacket.


----------



## eyedoc2180

tonylumpkin said:


> In all likelihood this was a bespoke jacket that had the owners name on the label. I frequently come across these, either from Tom James or many of the Hong Kong tailors. The donor simply doesn't want his name being worn around in what is then someone else's jacket.


Interesting perspectives, one and all. It strikes me that it was more flagrant on the better garments. No worries, as this particular store seems to have a very low yield, versus what you guys seem to report. The next try may well be next December 31!


----------



## Steve Smith

Here is a photo of different Bill's Khakis buttons which I have on hand now. The most common, and least durable, type is the concave button on the lower right. The concave buttons are often broken on thrift store finds. My guess is that they will withstand home laundering, but commercial pressing may break them. The convex type on the lower left seems to come next in prevalence. The solid color button is on a pair of 10th Anniversary Khakis. I had thought they might be replacement buttons until I found another pair with the same type button. This could be of help if you want to use buttons to identify Bill's in the wild.


----------



## frosejr

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Yesterday was good. Twenty-six ties in one pop, all Robert Talbott Best of Class, Estate, and Seven-Folds, also Kiton, Brioni, and a nice no-name for Bergdorf Goodman. At the next store a pair of barely used BB patent leather formal pumps.


Any of those Talbotts longer than 63"? I'm always looking for Talbott extra longs, and some of them aren't marked as such.


----------



## mikejw

Found a NWT Hickey Freeman suit for $6.00. Small hole in the front of the jacket. Could have been rewoven but I wasn't crazy about the thing anyway. So I cut out the lining to observe the construction. Very educational. Next step: slice up an Evan Piccone, Haggar, Today's Man, whatever and compare. I don't know why I never thought of doing this before.

Also grabbed a NOS pair of H. Freeman & Sons charcoal flannels, unhemmed. They're pleated, but I think I can put up with that.


----------



## CMDC

Some nice finds that will make their way to the exchange later. One tragedy though. Came across an absolutely stunning navy flannel w/chalkstripe H Freeman 3/2 sack suit. Of course in my size. I then notice a gigantic six inch gash running up the sleeve. As if the wearer had caught it on a nail. I looked at it closely for a while and think that a good tailor could have fixed it. The rip followed the seam. Then I looked at the trousers--several spots of schmutz. Ugh. Almost started crying.


----------



## Steve Smith

mikejw said:


> Found a NWT Hickey Freeman suit for $6.00. Small hole in the front of the jacket. Could have been rewoven but I wasn't crazy about the thing anyway. So I cut out the lining to observe the construction. Very educational. Next step: slice up an Evan Piccone, Haggar, Today's Man, whatever and compare. I don't know why I never thought of doing this before.


Pics or it didn't happen. Seriously, please post pics for all of us.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not that this is in the collective bailiwick, but has anyone heard of a company called Kathmandu? Found a Gore-Tex jacket by this outfit today. Made in New Zealand. Every bit the equal of North Face, if not more, in terms of quality--it is, obviously, a serious mountaineering garment, but I can't find much on the Internet. Sadly, it is a medium, too small for me, and likely won't fetch much on the market owing to the obscure label. But I couldn't leave it behind.


----------



## Cardinals5

Finally broke my drought today. 

For me
BB flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets
Southwick black/white tweed 3/2 sack
Southwick blue/white/gray tweed 2B darted
Troy Shirtmakers Guild tattersall 

For the exchange or eBay
J Press 3/2 sack blazer (50R) 
J Press 3/2 sack bold check sport coat (50R) 
Harris tweed 3/2 sack by Huntington (44R) 
Southwick 3/2 sack stripe tweed (40 or 42S) 
Sero Shirtmakers glen plaid shirt (XL) 
F. A. MacCluer tattersall-like light flannel shirt
Corbin pheasant emblematic cords
Edwin Clapp "The New Englander" black punchcap bals with channeled and spade soles (9.5D)
Zegna charcoal 3/2.5 suit (42Rish) - for eBay or SF


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

A medium weight navy 3-piece tailored for Muse's of Atlanta by an unknown maker; two button darted, but nice enough that I don't mind.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Go to the OTB immediately. Do not pass go.



Cardinals5 said:


> Finally broke my drought today.
> 
> For me
> BB flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets
> Southwick black/white tweed 3/2 sack
> Southwick blue/white/gray tweed 2B darted
> Troy Shirtmakers Guild tattersall
> 
> For the exchange or eBay
> J Press 3/2 sack blazer (50R)
> J Press 3/2 sack bold check sport coat (50R)
> Harris tweed 3/2 sack by Huntington (44R)
> Southwick 3/2 sack stripe tweed (40 or 42S)
> Sero Shirtmakers glen plaid shirt (XL)
> F. A. MacCluer tattersall-like light flannel shirt
> Corbin pheasant emblematic cords
> Edwin Clapp "The New Englander" black punchcap bals with channeled and spade soles (9.5D)
> Zegna charcoal 3/2.5 suit (42Rish) - for eBay or SF


----------



## Steve Smith

I went out on one of my all day circuits today. I try to hit this route about every 3 months, but after today's haul I think I will try it again in a month.

For me
A BB shirt and a BB tie.

For the exchange
BB shirts, it's almost embarrassing to say how many. I left a few for seed.
Brioni shirt
Vintage 100% cotton Sero OCBD
Florsheim Shell Gunboats 10D
Unknown maker Shell PTB's 10D
Barrie Ltd tassel loafers, I had never seen this brand - Very nice
AE tassel loafers
BB Advantage chinos
BB ubertrad blue blazer
BB medium blue blazer
Norman Hilton sport coat
H Freeman & Son wool trousers
Corbin wool trousers
Baracuta sport coat
Six or seven BB ties
A few other shirts


----------



## mikejw

Steve Smith said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Seriously, please post pics for all of us.


Yeah, I can do that...when my wife isn't around. If she sees me photographing a vivisected suit jacket and I tell her it's for some guys on a message board, I'm afraid she'll back out of the room slowly and then grab the kids and run for it.


----------



## CMDC

With my wife taking all day art classes Sat and Sun in Alexandria VA I had time to explore some new spots. Hadn't ventured into Alexandria before. Found what I thought would be thrift mecca once I stepped inside--the plainly named Thrift Store Center. I'd say the biggest men's selection of any place in the DC area, especially for suits/jackets--two long rows of 'em. Another two long rows of shirts. Several racks of ties. What did I leave with??? Nada. Out of a couple hundred suits/jackets only 2 or 3 sacks to speak of. What would have been a nice tweed suit in dark green herringbone had a few moth holes. I'll definately be going back given the volume they've got but I was shocked to leave empty handed.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> With my wife taking all day art classes Sat and Sun in Alexandria VA I had time to explore some new spots. Hadn't ventured into Alexandria before. Found what I thought would be thrift mecca once I stepped inside--the plainly named Thrift Store Center. I'd say the biggest men's selection of any place in the DC area, especially for suits/jackets--two long rows of 'em. Another two long rows of shirts. Several racks of ties. What did I leave with??? Nada. Out of a couple hundred suits/jackets only 2 or 3 sacks to speak of. What would have been a nice tweed suit in dark green herringbone had a few moth holes. I'll definately be going back given the volume they've got but I was shocked to leave empty handed.


better luck next time


----------



## 32rollandrock

Extreme blues.

Went to SA today and, exercising extreme restraint, took just one item to the register, a no-name cashmere sweater.

That'll be $4.32, the cashier said. But today's Wednesday--it's supposed to be half-off, I replied. Nope, he said, we don't do that anymore.

I am severely bummed.


----------



## Orgetorix

Poor guy. I feel sorry for those who have to spend a whole four dollars for cashmere. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Poor guy. I feel sorry for those who have to spend a whole four dollars for cashmere. :icon_smile_wink:


I was offered the senior discount, however, but I did not take it. Only 25 percent.

I have some pride, at least.


----------



## tonylumpkin

32rollandrock said:


> I was offered the senior discount...


The only good part of being over 55!


----------



## crs

BB sack, medium blue windowpane sportcoat, 100 percent camel hair, made in USA. Tiny mothbite near back collar, not nearly big enough to pass up this one at $10.


----------



## 32rollandrock

tonylumpkin said:


> The only good part of being over 55!


The sad part is, I'm in my mid 40s. Perhaps that's the silver lining of going every day: They take pity on you and offer the discount, whether you're eligible or not.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

every day!?

see: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-might-have-a-thrifting-problem-if...../page2


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, every day. In fact, I didn't go between Saturday and yesterday (Tuesday). "Haven't seen you for a couple days," a clerk said. My wife also noticed. But I scored a shearling coat from Napa Valley (size 36 if anyone has interest) and a NWT vintage LE OCBD. In keeping with my New Year's resolution to be more picky, I left a Pendleton tweed sport coat in 44L and a LE tweed that likely came from the same closet. If they go to half-off, though, I'll pick them up.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> every day!?
> 
> see: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-might-have-a-thrifting-problem-if...../page2


----------



## AlanC

^if that shearling coat is a Sawyer of Napa (and California made) it's likely of exceptional quality.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not Sawyer, Matterhorn. I'm presuming Napa Valley because it says Napa on the label.



AlanC said:


> ^if that shearling coat is a Sawyer of Napa (and California made) it's likely of exceptional quality.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, every day. In fact, I didn't go between Saturday and yesterday (Tuesday). "Haven't seen you for a couple days," a clerk said. My wife also noticed. But I scored a shearling coat from Napa Valley (size 36 if anyone has interest) and a NWT vintage LE OCBD. In keeping with my New Year's resolution to be more picky, I left a Pendleton tweed sport coat in 44L and a LE tweed that likely came from the same closet. If they go to half-off, though, I'll pick them up.


Interesting.
I wonder how often the big timer ebay flippers go?

I recently came across a local flipper's ebay page (he had a couple BB sacks in my size) and it was enormously frustrating to see all the cool stuff, much of it in my size, that I had missed out on.


----------



## Steve Smith

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Interesting.
> I wonder how often the big timer ebay flippers go?
> 
> I recently came across a local flipper's ebay page (he had a couple BB sacks in my size) and it was enormously frustrating to see all the cool stuff, much of it in my size, that I had missed out on.


Doing it when I want to do it is what keeps it fun for me. I thrift like crazy for a few weeks or months and then slow it down for a while. I think doing it every day would suck the fun right out of it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I went twice today.

There's only one person I see with any regularity, and I don't think she's a flipper. I have, however, seen folks with carts who seem like obvious flippers, grabbing up every RL shirt in sight. I have found good stuff in their wakes--not much of a market for 3/2's around here. Almost as an experiment, I left a BB OCBD and a Burberry dress shirt the other day. I suspected the Burberry was from an outlet and the BB had, I thought, the very beginnings of frays at the cuffs, although it was tough to tell. Both were gone the next day.

Some blues to report. SA will start closing at 5 instead of 6 beginning Feb. 1. I can overcome that by ducking out of the office for 15 minutes to hit the one near work, and I can hit the other when I go home for lunch each day (it's only three blocks out of my way). Still, inconvenient compared to the present situation, and two-a-days will be over. A thrift store cutting hours is never good...



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Interesting.
> I wonder how often the big timer ebay flippers go?
> 
> I recently came across a local flipper's ebay page (he had a couple BB sacks in my size) and it was enormously frustrating to see all the cool stuff, much of it in my size, that I had missed out on.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Flippers are becoming an increasing problem for sure, but most seem to be pretty indiscriminate--I'm pretty content to get the really good stuff and let the flippers take the mall/department store stuff. What worries me is when one unknowingly picks up Aldens along with all the Kenneth Coles and whatnot and then starts hunting them deliberately, for example. 

Good news today--picked up a perfectly good pair of Red Wing Pecos today for $8 after deciding to make a second visit on a hunch.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I found a NWOT pair of Pecos a couple months ago that, unfortunately, don't have a size tag. They are small--I figure about an 8. So they're on CL until Cinderella comes along.

As for going every day, it gives me a certain calm. Between the four regulars, it takes 45 minutes, sometimes less. And I can stop anytime. Really, I can. I don't have a problem. Really, I don't.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Flippers are becoming an increasing problem for sure, but most seem to be pretty indiscriminate--I'm pretty content to get the really good stuff and let the flippers take the mall/department store stuff. What worries me is when one unknowingly picks up Aldens along with all the Kenneth Coles and whatnot and then starts hunting them deliberately, for example.
> 
> Good news today--picked up a perfectly good pair of Red Wing Pecos today for $8 after deciding to make a second visit on a hunch.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The size is printed on back at the top of the shaft on mine--I'd guess it's there on your pair as well, it did take me a minute to figure it out, especially since its printed as 85 D (my size, thankfully--it's been a dry series of shoe runs.)



32rollandrock said:


> I found a NWOT pair of Pecos a couple months ago that, unfortunately, don't have a size tag. They are small--I figure about an 8. So they're on CL until Cinderella comes along.
> 
> As for going every day, it gives me a certain calm. Between the four regulars, it takes 45 minutes, sometimes less. And I can stop anytime. Really, I can. I don't have a problem. Really, I don't.


----------



## chiamdream

CMDC said:


> With my wife taking all day art classes Sat and Sun in Alexandria VA I had time to explore some new spots. Hadn't ventured into Alexandria before. Found what I thought would be thrift mecca once I stepped inside--the plainly named Thrift Store Center. I'd say the biggest men's selection of any place in the DC area, especially for suits/jackets--two long rows of 'em. Another two long rows of shirts. Several racks of ties. What did I leave with??? Nada. Out of a couple hundred suits/jackets only 2 or 3 sacks to speak of. What would have been a nice tweed suit in dark green herringbone had a few moth holes. I'll definately be going back given the volume they've got but I was shocked to leave empty handed.


Was this right on King Street, with all the men's stuff on the second floor? I grew up in Alexandria and did my fair share of thrifting in the mid-1990s (and sometimes still do when I'm visiting the folks and have nothing better to do). If this is the place I'm thinking of, it used to be the "Prevention of Blindness Thrift Shop" when I was in high school. AFAIK, your best chance for our kind of stuff is a little shop right across from the Ross Dress For Less with weird hours that's run by some kind of league of upper-crust women. I didn't know trad back then, but I did know vintage BB, and there was plenty of it there. There were some decent shoes and stuff the last time I was there (maybe three years ago).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks!

Mine says 6D. Gulp. I think these boots may be headed to Japan...



GentlemanGeorge said:


> The size is printed on back at the top of the shaft on mine--I'd guess it's there on your pair as well, it did take me a minute to figure it out, especially since its printed as 85 D (my size, thankfully--it's been a dry series of shoe runs.)


----------



## CMDC

^This place was actually south of Old Town, down Richmond Highway several miles. I think its technically no longer Alexandria, or at least right on the border as you hit the Fairfax County line. I know the place you're talking about. They have weird hours and were closed that day.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

no blues today. A white Gant OCBD. Passed on a second similar shirt because it was missing a button and was a 1/2 size smaller in the neck. 

1 pr BB USA made Wool trousers in brown 
1 pr Southwick Wool trou in grey. 

Total: $12. 

P.S. For all you VA guys, are there decent thrifts in the Norfolk area? I will be down there in March to see my wife's family. They are actually in Chesapeake, but anywhere in the Hampton Roads region would be doable.


----------



## Chico

*CHKD on Monticello in Norfolk*

Re, Hampton Roads: I don't know as much about the southside as I live in Newport News but the CHKD on Monticello in Norfolk is good for a look. Always nice sack's there if they have your size.

DAV's around here seem to have good stuff but the prices are high ($19.99 for a suit where as most thrift stores price around at 9.99) But the higher prices seem to keep the product around so you have a better shot at scoring it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cardinals5

Huntington 100% cashmere 3/2 sack, but it was black  and so I left it.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> Huntington 100% cashmere 3/2 sack, but it was black  and so I left it.


Last week I found a Huntington 3/2 sack blue blazer with 3 patch pockets and one tiny hole. In the same store, a Huntington charcoal gray pinstripe 3/2 sack, also with one tiny hole.

I like Huntington.


----------



## Cardinals5

Huntington 3/2 charcoal sack suit - left it behind since suits have been hard to sell lately
2 pairs of shell cordovan longwings - original owner broke the back of the heels on both pair
Several Hilton and Southwick jackets - all with moth holes.

Did find myself 8 bowties - Ben Silver, Robert Talbott, etc.
BB dark camel-colored duffle coat for my wife


----------



## 32rollandrock

Eight bow ties? That's a good haul.



Cardinals5 said:


> Huntington 3/2 charcoal sack suit - left it behind since suits have been hard to sell lately
> 2 pairs of shell cordovan longwings - original owner broke the back of the heelson both pair
> Several Hilton and Southwick jackets - all with moth holes.
> 
> Did find myself 8 bowties - Ben Silver, Robert Talbott, etc.
> BB dark camel-colored duffle coat for my wife


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Eight bow ties? That's a good haul.


Probably left 10 behind - all hideous 1980s "artistic" patterns.


----------



## J. Andrew

Found a beautiful Southwick Dinner Jacket for the nicest mens store in New Orleans, Grosgrain lapel, buttons etc, no pants to match, but it was maybe a 40 S and I'm a 42XL... 
$8

It would have been a fun alternative for a wedding than my nice Zenga MTM.


----------



## Acacian

For DC-area thrift stores, an amazing tagged Google map:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa...79962.000001120a785dda6ce60&gl=us&ie=UTF8&z=9


----------



## CMDC

Please don't encourage me. There's much on that map I haven't discovered yet.


----------



## Orgetorix

Acacian said:


> For DC-area thrift stores, an amazing tagged Google map:
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa...79962.000001120a785dda6ce60&gl=us&ie=UTF8&z=9


That's the best thing I've seen in a long time. Now I know what I'll be doing when we go to visit family Fairfax in March!


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Thrift Find No. 1 Burberry grey 2 piece suit. Not very trad (2 button, darted), but a very lovely piece nonetheless. 
And a pair of LL Bean Flannel lined chinos that will soon be making an appearance on the sales forum (as soon as I get this whole thing setup) 

Thrift Find No. 2 Burberry jacket blue, windowpane--again, darted, but still a great piece. 
Robert Talbot holiday emblematic (navy blue with holly berries) 
Brooks Bros Makers Repp.


----------



## Orgetorix

At Goodwill last week, found three nice orphaned suit jackets--two Southwicks and a vintage black-label Brooks. No pants to be found anywhere.


----------



## AlanC

I went to a shop I seldom stop at because when I do I generally only leave annoyed. Today I came across an orphaned Belvest suit coat (left it, but encouraged by its presence), and this (trying to rationalize keeping it):


----------



## 32rollandrock

I assume the issue is that you already have one just like it. And another that's pretty close. Here's how I rationalize:

Scottish cashmere doesn't grow on trees. If it fits, keep it, but keep each sweater separate from identical ones so that moths can't ruin all at once. Kind of like the president and VP never flying on Air Force One together. Plus, you never know about stains.



AlanC said:


> I went to a shop I seldom stop at because when I do I generally only leave annoyed. Today I came across an orphaned Belvest suit coat (left it, but encouraged by its presence), and this (trying to rationalize keeping it):


----------



## CMDC

Cough, cough my size cough cough



AlanC said:


> I went to a shop I seldom stop at because when I do I generally only leave annoyed. Today I came across an orphaned Belvest suit coat (left it, but encouraged by its presence), and this (trying to rationalize keeping it):


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> I assume the issue is that you already have one just like it. And another that's pretty close. Here's how I rationalize:
> 
> Scottish cashmere doesn't grow on trees. If it fits, keep it, but keep each sweater separate from identical ones so that moths can't ruin all at once. Kind of like the president and VP never flying on Air Force One together. Plus, you never know about stains.


Well, I'm going to hold onto it for now. I was very good and sold my duplicate of that sweater (camel colored cashmere long sleeve v-neck) a few weeks ago (I have a made in England Byford, sold a made in Scotland Land's End). I also have a sweater vest in camel cashmere. This one is a bit snug at the moment, but I'm also a bit fat. I'm hoping with some much needed pound droppage it will work fine next winter. If not, I'll jettison it then.

How was that for rationalization?


----------



## Orgetorix

One of my better thrifting spots quit selling men's clothing recently. They didn't get a lot of men's stock, but it was usually good quality and flippers didn't seem to hit it. Huge bummer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You've obviously been through this drill before...



AlanC said:


> Well, I'm going to hold onto it for now. I was very good and sold my duplicate of that sweater (camel colored cashmere long sleeve v-neck) a few weeks ago (I have a made in England Byford, sold a made in Scotland Land's End). I also have a sweater vest in camel cashmere. This one is a bit snug at the moment, but I'm also a bit fat. I'm hoping with some much needed pound droppage it will work fine next winter. If not, I'll jettison it then.
> 
> How was that for rationalization?


----------



## brantley11

New job has kept me away from my stores lately, but to day was a hit and miss day. Hits: BB golden fleece Charcoal 3 piece 3/2 sack suit and Haspel Linen blazer. Misses: H. Ortisky Navy Flannel 3/2 sack (it was a tad snug; probably a 39 or 40), a pair of Florsheim Imperial LWB chestnut colored pebble grain size 8 1/2 B and a pair of BB Moleskin pants Hudson 36x30. I picked up the misses because I thought someone on the exchange might want them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Found an orphan GF 3/2 jacket yesterday and gave up looking for the trousers after spotting a serious hole in the shoulder. Today, same store, found a grey flannel old-school 346 3/2 sack jacket, gorgeous save for two itty-bitty moth bites in back. Sure enough, found the trousers in the pants section. Odd, that the trousers aren't labeled, but they obviously match.

It fits perfectly, although the trousers need braces buttons. Mrs. 32 says the moth bites aren't worth worrying about, but I could still have them repaired, I think, and have less than $100 invested.

I keep leaving a tux that fits. It's not a bad suit, but I already have a BB, this one isn't as nice and who needs two dinner outfits when you average one black-tie a year. At some level, it pisses me off--someone really needs to buy it.


----------



## Thewaxmania

Last night at a "Savers" nearby my hometown I found a pair of Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan longwings...and the uppers had come away from the soles. Uppers were in good shape, but the shoes would need a re-craft for sure.


----------



## AlanC

Came across this today, a suede Harrington from Cable Car Clothiers in my size (well, it would be if I wasn't slightly oversized at the moment). It needs a cleaning, and it's missing a button with a couple of more loose. It seems to have been made in that capital of Anglophilia, Korea. I paid $15, which is more than I generally like, but found it hard to pass up.


----------



## Cardinals5

I wouldn't have been able to pass that up either. I wonder if CCC paid for the right to use Baracuta's plaid lining.


----------



## CMDC

I see the Baracuta lining all the time at thrifts on different makes of jackets. I've come to call it the Baracuta Tease.


----------



## Steve Smith

I haven't had any major finds lately. Here are a couple of vintage shirts which will be appreciated by the trad crowd (both long sleeve) and a nice pair of AE Graysons. I also recently picked up a pair of Nettleton shortwings and an unknown brand pair of 7 1/2 D black spade soled shortwings.


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> I see the Baracuta lining all the time at thrifts on different makes of jackets. I've come to call it the Baracuta Tease.


This is also true of the Burberry plaid as the lining for all trench coats.


----------



## firedancer

brantley11 said:


> New job has kept me away from my stores lately, but to day was a hit and miss day. Hits: BB golden fleece Charcoal 3 piece 3/2 sack suit and Haspel Linen blazer. Misses: H. Ortisky Navy Flannel 3/2 sack (it was a tad snug; probably a 39 or 40), a pair of Florsheim Imperial LWB chestnut colored pebble grain size 8 1/2 B and a pair of BB Moleskin pants Hudson 36x30. I picked up the misses because I thought someone on the exchange might want them.


 Are you selling the LWBs? I could take em off your hands.


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Came across this today, a suede Harrington from Cable Car Clothiers in my size (well, it would be if I wasn't slightly oversized at the moment). It needs a cleaning, and it's missing a button with a couple of more loose. It seems to have been made in that capital of Anglophilia, Korea. I paid $15, which is more than I generally like, but found it hard to pass up.


Jeez, Louise...That is one fine looking jacket! Great score, AlanC.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I picked up an absolute gem this afternoon. This is a vintage Brooks Brothers "Makers" 3 piece, 3/2 sack Donegal tweed suit. The union label indicates its from the early to mid 70s. It is in absolutely gorgeous condition with patch pockets, welted center seam and has full canvas construction. Along with it I picked up a pink BB OCBD of about the same vintage. The collar is classic.

https://img254.imageshack.us/i/bbtweed.jpg/
https://img41.imageshack.us/i/bbtweed1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Orgetorix

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## straw sandals

Oh my gosh, that's an amazing suit. Any chance that it's a size 38 (and that you'd be willing to part with it?)

Whoa.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I will be parting with it, but it is tagged a 43 R. I haven't done actual measurements yet.


----------



## Sir Cingle

That suit is simply outstanding, Tony. If only it were a 43L. Here's to hoping it runs a bit long...


----------



## Orgetorix

tonylumpkin said:


> I will be parting with it, but it is tagged a 43 R. I haven't done actual measurements yet.


I need to put on some weight, stat.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Save it or, scrap it?*

Don't you hate when you find something that was once beautiful and now has fallen into disrepair?
I picked up this RL Polo alligator belt the other day. In general...its seen better days. The skin is in good shape but, as you can see in the pictures, the alligator has split from the leather backing over about a 2" area and the pin that closes the buckle is missing. Do I take it to a leather shop for repairs and try to flip the belt (its 6 sizes too small for me), or just sell it for scrap? The gator could make several nice watch bands and the buckle and tip are sterling.

https://img145.imageshack.us/i/allih.jpg/
https://img256.imageshack.us/i/alli1.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlanC

^I think it's worth salvaging. You might sell it to someone here for a quick flip and let them have reconditioned rather than doing the heavy lifting yourself. On those things the real price comes from the skin. I think someone who knew what he was doing could make it look great again. Nice find.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

> Originally Posted by *tonylumpkin* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1186814#post1186814
> I will be parting with it, but it is tagged a 43 R. I haven't done actual measurements yet.
> I need to put on some weight, stat.


No weight gain needed here....Can't wait to see the measurements. But I don't know if I can get it past the SO...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Whole lot of nothing the past few outings, but I did get this vintage Izod Lacoste 100% wool ribbed crewneck and a three-patch red hopsack blazer.


----------



## Orgetorix

I don't see a crewneck anything...all I see is an albino alligator stuck in a tar pit.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Heh...dang ol' cellamaphone. Making it look all LaBrea Tar Pit vintage...it's not that old. Not much better:


----------



## Ed Reynolds

No blues today. The thrift store I frequent must have just had an old man pass because there were a number of suits from a now-defunct mens clothing store. I picked up a 3/2 J Press Suit, a not-very but kind of trad Austin Reed jacket and A Southwick suit. With the half-price yellow tag, total came to $26. 

There was so many suits, I literally left at least a half-dozen Southwicks on the rack. There were a few nice houndstooh check overcoats by Yale Gentry for smaller Trads (38R) if anyone is interested, I will get them for you for cost plus CONUS.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty sparse out there today. Biggest disappointment was an amazing Aquascutum wool glenplaid overcoat that was of course filled with moth holes in addition to having a nasty yellowing around the neck. Did manage to snag this though. McGeorge charcoal cardigan vest.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Blues...

Found a real nice condition vintage shell cordovan Florsheim PTB shoe.

Yes, one shoe.

It was paired with some thick rubber-soled, corrected grain PTB in nearly the same shade of burgundy.

They paired up pretty well when viewed from the top as long as you ignored the difference in number of eyelets. :smile:

I went searching for the matching Florsheim shoe and even had someone from the staff looking around for it but to no avail.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Found a Burberry raincoat, perfect condition, in my size a few weeks ago. Wasn't sure whether it was genuine or not--don't have much experience with Burberry and the buttons did not have have the "Burberry" inprint on them. But it was only $4. So I took a chance, then put it in the closet because I was busy doing other things. Went through the pockets yesterday and found a packet of spare buttons in a plastic zip seal bag marked "Burberry." That seemed promising. Then I found a receipt from a bar and a dry cleaner's slip, both dated 1995 with the name of the managing partner of one of the larger law firms in the state on them. The receipts don't prove anything, of course--you never know just because a guy is rich--but the button pack seems promising. I figure I will try contacting the guy to let him know I have his coat. He may say "I donated it because it is a fake" or "I donated it because it didn't fit anymore--congratulations on an excellent score" or "Thank God you found it, I've been looking everywhere, here's $100."

Then again, I could just take it into Burberry next time I'm in Chicago. I'm told that they are under orders to confiscate all fake goods, so if I walk out with it still on, it's real.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Today, I found this:












And this:












The fork in the carving set was made in England; there is no indication on the knife, but I suspect it is U.S. made based on company histories I found. The Perry facility closed in either 1965 or 1972 (internet sources vary) and the Frozen Heat tempering process used in making the knife was invented in 1950. The set has never been used.

All in all, a pretty good day.


----------



## hookem12387

Just realized I'd posted this in the wrong thread before, though I'd hardly call this the blues -- quite the opposite, really. 

Well, I tried my hand at thrifting for the first time. I walked away with 1 norman hilton suit, 1 southwick suit and 1 1958 Langrock bespoke tux, as well as 4 Gitman Bros shirts and 2 BB's shirts with unlined collars! Is it always this sweet? Particularly since I left a number of (what I considered ugly) southwick suits and a couple N Hilton's/H Freeman's with a few holes.

All will end up for sale here, with the exception of the Gitman Bros shirts! The tuxedo jacket fits me brilliantly, but the pants look silly and I have no need for a tux now, even if 1 button shawl collar is my favorite. I think I may be addicted to this whole thrifting thing. 

Also, I think I need to learn a bit more about label names. I let pass a couple of Armani brand variations because I simply had no clue what resale value they had, and I never should have let that Gieves and Hawkes tuxedo go. 

I apologize for the lengthy post, but I've been riding a bit of a high!


----------



## swb120

Congratulations! What a haul! But stop! Save yourself before it's too late - stop while you still can!

See the confessions of other AAAC Trad Forum members, otherwise sane and well-adjusted, who have become thrift store addicts:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?110090-You-might-have-a-thrifting-problem-if.....


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I'm moving to Austin.


----------



## AlanC

swb120 said:


> See the confessions of other AAAC Trad Forum members, *otherwise sane and well-adjusted*, who have become thrift store addicts:


Well, I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## hookem12387

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm moving to Austin.


Houston for this trip, actually. But I won't discourage an Austin move!


----------



## 32rollandrock

You know you might have a thrifting problem if you move to Houston to...



hookem12387 said:


> Houston for this trip, actually. But I won't discourage an Austin move!


----------



## catside

hookem12387 said:


> Just realized I'd posted this in the wrong thread before, though I'd hardly call this the blues -- quite the opposite, really.
> 
> Well, I tried my hand at thrifting for the first time. I walked away with 1 norman hilton suit, 1 southwick suit and 1 1958 Langrock bespoke tux, as well as 4 Gitman Bros shirts and 2 BB's shirts with unlined collars! Is it always this sweet? Particularly since I left a number of (what I considered ugly) southwick suits and a couple N Hilton's/H Freeman's with a few holes.
> 
> All will end up for sale here, with the exception of the Gitman Bros shirts! The tuxedo jacket fits me brilliantly, but the pants look silly and I have no need for a tux now, even if 1 button shawl collar is my favorite. I think I may be addicted to this whole thrifting thing.
> 
> Also, I think I need to learn a bit more about label names. I let pass a couple of Armani brand variations because I simply had no clue what resale value they had, and I never should have let that Gieves and Hawkes tuxedo go.
> 
> I apologize for the lengthy post, but I've been riding a bit of a high!


Pity! You will be assimilated! Welcome to the Borg :biggrin2:


----------



## brantley11

Picked up a Danforth and Gifft for Jacobson's Navy Pinstripe Flannel suit. Does anyone know anything about this brand?


----------



## AlanC

Found a vintage Brooks Bros trench today that turned about to be a woman's. I've got to have the wife try it on, but it's likely too big for her. You may see it on the thrift exchange soon.

I also found a reversible suede/leather A-1 jacket from Bally, made in Italy. The knits need to be replaced so I'm checking on having that done. I really like the A-1 style. Anyone familiar with Bally products beyond their shoes?


----------



## MRMstl

Found an awesome three piece, olive herringbone tweed suit, Otis (made in the USA) circa 1960s that looked mint...until I noticed multiple moth holes in the jacket. It fit me beautifully, too. I still bought it and will investigate reweaving. No damage to the pants or waistcoat. 

I'll post some pics of this just because it's so cool and it was my first thrift experience. Needless to say, I am now hooked. Picked up 4 sport shirts in addition to the suit, a Lands End purple stripe pinpoint oxford, a Tom James custom made purple and green tattersall (which I just wore today), a Bobby Jones tattersall that will probably go to my dad as it's too big for me, and a Joseph Abboud.

4 shirts and a 3 piece suit for $26? Yes, please.


----------



## Cardinals5

A few typical tidbits, but then struck gold with a pair of Alden shell cordovan monk straps (9.5E) that've only been worn about ten times. Oddly enough, they are missing the inner heel pad. Pics to come later. Second best find of the day was a Willis & Geiger leather bomber jacket (size 44).


----------



## Patrick06790

I picked up a BB three-piece, blue glen plaid, 46ML. It will make its debut on the exchange Monday.

Also a Reyn Spooner shirt for me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here are the Aldens I found today - headed for the Sales Forum within the next day or two


----------



## AlanC

^I think Patrick thrifted the same ones awhile back.

I grabbed a couple of items this morning at a shop that I pretty much never go to that will also be headed to the exchange soon: a Filson Cruiser (with authentic stains for field cred, sz 46) and a pair of NWT Polo chinos (made in Italy, sz 40).


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^I think Patrick thrifted the same ones awhile back.


Yes I did. What a memory.


----------



## zbix

Had a pretty solid week thrifting. Snagged my first pair of shells, in a pair of AE Graysons. Then two days later found a beautiful pair of vintage Florsheim longwings. Sadly they are both my brother's size, so no blues for him.

https://img151.imageshack.us/i/shelllongwings.jpg/


----------



## frosejr

zbix said:


> Had a pretty solid week thrifting. Snagged my first pair of shells, in a pair of AE Graysons. Then two days later found a beautiful pair of vintage Florsheim longwings. Sadly they are both my brother's size, so no blues for him.
> 
> https://img151.imageshack.us/i/shelllongwings.jpg/


If your brother is a 12, I might make it worth your while to give him some blues and me some shells


----------



## CMDC

This week seemed to be the time when my thrifts switched out of winter wear--only a few sweaters and jackets now on the racks. Not cool. Replaced by lots of shorts and t-shirts. Did manage to find these Foot Joy tassel loafers. I almost never find shoes so this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## hooker4186

I had a pretty lousy start to the week but recovered nicely. I had several vintage Zegna odd jackets and a bespoke navy blazer that I was keeping in a closet at my in-laws house (I've been out of the country for a while). Apparently last week my father in law decided to go through the closet and get rid of everything that didn't fit him, which meant my jackets got donated to the local thrift shop.

I headed down to see if there was any chance of repurchasing, and didn't find them. However, while I was there, I did pick up a pair of old but in great condition Alden 990's in #8 shell with some ridiculous patina, as well as a pair of Church's custom grade Diplomats and a pair of Alden 471's both in nearly new condition. 

The 990s don't fit well, and will probably go up for sale eventually, but the Church's and the 471s fit great.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Well played.



hooker4186 said:


> I had a pretty lousy start to the week but recovered nicely. I had several vintage Zegna odd jackets and a bespoke navy blazer that I was keeping in a closet at my in-laws house (I've been out of the country for a while). Apparently last week my father in law decided to go through the closet and get rid of everything that didn't fit him, which meant my jackets got donated to the local thrift shop.
> 
> I headed down to see if there was any chance of repurchasing, and didn't find them. However, while I was there, I did pick up a pair of old but in great condition Alden 990's in #8 shell with some ridiculous patina, as well as a pair of Church's custom grade Diplomats and a pair of Alden 471's both in nearly new condition.
> 
> The 990s don't fit well, and will probably go up for sale eventually, but the Church's and the 471s fit great.


----------



## Wisco

Patrick06790 said:


> I picked up a BB three-piece, blue glen plaid, 46ML. It will make its debut on the exchange Monday.
> 
> Also a Reyn Spooner shirt for me.


Sure hope the shoulder is a fit on that BB suit! Looking forward for the opportunity to score, if it fits.


----------



## Jeff1969

I found a few things this weekend: BB 20% wool flannel shirt, an old Alan Paine Brown cashmere sweater, and a PRL powder blue polo shirt. I'm pretty sure the Polo was never worn.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Picked these up over the weekend. Too bad they're not my size.







They're labeled "Brooks Brothers" and "Made in USA." I think they're made by Alden but I'm not sure. Would anyone happen to know if this is true and what the model might be?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Sure looks like Alden's script and style info. Are they corrected grain? Either way, great score!



Fraser Tartan said:


> Picked these up over the weekend. Too bad they're not my size.
> 
> They're labeled "Brooks Brothers" and "Made in USA." I think they're made by Alden but I'm not sure. Would anyone happen to know if this is true and what the model might be?


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Thanks. No, not corrected grain. In fact, I think they were only worn a handful of times and never received any polish before I got to them. They had no shine at all and sucked up the polish like a new pair.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hit one store today and found another pair of shells - that must make 14-15 pairs in the last twelve months. They're Footjoy burgundy shell tassels (10D) that'll hit the exchange in a day or two. Also found a pair of Hanover LB Sheppard black pebble-grain longwings - very little wear (9.5D) for the exchange. For me, a recent LE baracuta-style jacket in olive.


----------



## CMDC

My lord. I've been seriously thrifting the DC area for going on two years now. I've never come across shell. Not one pair, at least to my eye.


----------



## Orgetorix

Greenville, SC: where dead horses go to live.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> My lord. I've been seriously thrifting the DC area for going on two years now. I've never come across shell. Not one pair, at least to my eye.


You're seeing some good stuff by what you're posting on the exchange so I'm sure you'll find some eventually. They simply jump out at you among the usual dross on the used shoe shelves. My guess is that DC is full of flippers and they're getting to the good shoes before you. Two flippers have invaded my most productive store and all the decent shoes have dried up - they arrive first thing in the morning (I've seen them) and hover directly behind the lady putting shoes out and snap up anything and everything.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Greenville, SC: where dead horses go to live.


A lot of beat up dead horses is more like it. Out of those 14-15 only 2-3 pairs have really been in excellent condition. The norm is more like the Footjoys I found today - some solid wear, dings, etc. but still decent enough that someone might want them as a first pair of shells or to fill a hole in their shoe wardrobe. Quite a while back I found a pair of Alden shell tassels in pretty good condition, but with one tassel missing off of each shoe - I think someone bought them from me on the exchange for $25.00.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you see them hovering over the shoe lady, push them aside so you get first shot. All's fair in the thrift store. Everyone will respect you more.



Cardinals5 said:


> You're seeing some good stuff by what you're posting on the exchange so I'm sure you'll find some eventually. They simply jump out at you among the usual dross on the used shoe shelves. My guess is that DC is full of flippers and they're getting to the good shoes before you. Two flippers have invaded my most productive store and all the decent shoes have dried up - they arrive first thing in the morning (I've seen them) and hover directly behind the lady putting shoes out and snap up anything and everything.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> If you see them hovering over the shoe lady, push them aside so you get first shot. All's fair in the thrift store. Everyone will respect you more.


And here I thought bow tie wearers were nice. What would they do if I slowly pulled off my cashmere-lined peccary gloves and pulled their noses? Shopping carts (buggies in SC) at twenty paces?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ah, shopping carts. How I loathe shopping carts in thrift stores. They are either the mark of a flipper or the mark of an amateur. Aisles being narrow and carts being full-sized, they block my way, preventing a quick, efficient assessment of what's new since yesterday unless I say "Excuse me" as I push the shopping cart out of my way and its owner halfway into the racks as I go about my business. More often, I find myself doing this, and I feel no shame.

The other thing I hate is people who don't remove the hangers from goods when they bring them to the cash register. It is often people who have cartloads of stuff. And so there I stand, waiting for the clerk to remove hanger after hanger after hanger after hanger before ringing things up. Hello! This is not Old Navy. Do you see all these employees floating about, whose job it is to replenish racks and retrieve empty hangers? What are you thinking??!! Don't you know that I have three more thrift stores to hit before sundown?

I feel much better getting this off my chest.



Cardinals5 said:


> And here I thought bow tie wearers were nice. What would they do if I slowly pulled off my cashmere-lined peccary gloves and pulled their noses? Shopping carts (buggies in SC) at twenty paces?


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Ah, shopping carts. How I loathe shopping carts in thrift stores. They are either the mark of a flipper or the mark of an amateur. Aisles being narrow and carts being full-sized, they block my way, preventing a quick, efficient assessment of what's new since yesterday unless I say "Excuse me" as I push the shopping cart out of my way and its owner halfway into the racks as I go about my business. More often, I find myself doing this, and I feel no shame.


Carts serve one useful purpose: they're a place to put stuff to clearly designate it as "mine" while I continue to browse. There've been a few instances where I ran into a thrift store thinking I'd find nothing, ended up with an armload halfway through, and had to go back for a cart just for a place to put it while I finished browsing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'd be careful. Unless the cart is within arm's reach, anything in it is fair game--I often see employees put stuff in carts, and I have taken things from carts assuming that is the case. Besides, I've always thought carts were bad juju. Never tempt the thrift gods by thinking you'll get so much stuff you need a cart.



Orgetorix said:


> Carts serve one useful purpose: they're a place to put stuff to clearly designate it as "mine" while I continue to browse. There've been a few instances where I ran into a thrift store thinking I'd find nothing, ended up with an armload halfway through, and had to go back for a cart just for a place to put it while I finished browsing.


----------



## CMDC

I loathe carts in thrift stores. Makes for demolition derby and all the problems 32 mentions. My favorite thrifts here use baskets which are perfect. You can fit a bunch in them plus keep them at your feet as you browse, kicking it along as you move down the aisle. Ditto on the hangers. I usually keep them on until I check out as I'll sometimes decide against a piece. Then I don't need to go searching for one to re-hang it.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> I'd be careful. Unless the cart is within arm's reach, anything in it is fair game--I often see employees put stuff in carts, and I have taken things from carts assuming that is the case. Besides, I've always thought carts were bad juju. Never tempt the thrift gods by thinking you'll get so much stuff you need a cart.


Mine stays right by my side. And I still usually skip the cart on the way in, and will just go back for one if I need it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

What with all this talk about carts, I had a fair haul today. Pair of Martin Dingman bit driving loafers, four NWT commando sweaters (three made in Britain, one in USA) with lining that's wind-proof and breathable (and sweaters were 50 percent off!); a nice brown tweed overcoat, a Craftsman variable speed cordless drill (which I have needed very much) and a pinpoint button-down shirt for when the weather gets warm again. And I did not use a cart.


----------



## palmettoking

Good: 
Norman Hilton 3/2 wool sack with patch pockets and hook vent.
Brooks "Feathertweed" 3/2 sack with patch pockets tagged size 40 that will go up on the exchange.
Bad: 3/2 flannel blazer my size with moth holes.
Interesting: J Press possibly orphaned suit coat 2 button darted with surgeon's cuffs 
All in all, not bad.


----------



## Cardinals5

Went up Asheville, NC today and cleaned it out of tradly goodies

Norman Hilton 2B sack suit - like a charcoal glen plaid in flannel
Mystery-maker for Hunter & Coggins (the local trad shop) 3/2 sack suit in tan worsted (for me)
BB 2B sack charcoal pinstripe wash'n'wear
Mystery-maker bold green glen plaid tweed 3/2 sack (maybe for me)
Polo University 3/2 darted mid-gray flannel suit
5 Hickey Freeman sport coats/blazers, all 2B darted
Martin Greenfield houndstooth jacket - a strange 3/2 darted with the darts curving to the armpits (probably the nicest find of the day)
LLB heavy navy wool cruiser type shirt-jacket
Kenneth Gordon purple uni-stripe ocbd
BB black gingham sport shirt
couple of bow ties
Keith Highlander light brown tassel loafers (10.5C)
Allen Edmonds Bradleys in chili (9.5D)
J&M Aristocraft black captoes (9.5D)

Find of the day: madras duvet cover


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't care what anyone says, these barely-been-worn (imagine that) green nubuck saddle shoes are bitching, and just in time for St. Patrick's Day. I was going to flip them (or at least try), then I tried them on and, voila, they fit. Made in USA Johnston Murphy, and not for sale at any price.


----------



## firedancer

32rollandrock said:


> I don't care what anyone says, these barely-been-worn (imagine that) green nubuck saddle shoes are bitching, and just in time for St. Patrick's Day. I was going to flip them (or at least try), then I tried them on and, voila, they fit. Made in USA Johnston Murphy, and not for sale at any price.


 I agree. I love saddles in almost any color. They really can do a lot to a get up. I even sport mine with shorts.

Just walk into Nordstrom this season and look at their 12 pairs in the 1901 line. A pretty good inexpensive quality shoe for the wear it will receive, ~$100.

Great finds Cards, Nothing like a thrifting roadtrip. ( That sentence would get me laughed out of my circle of friends here)


----------



## Steve Smith

I took a little 240 mile thrifting jaunt today and had dinner with my son who is at East Carolina University. Anyway, I stopped at a little thrift which had never been productive in the past. I considered just passing it up since they never have much of anything and they insist upon marking up their "good" stuff like Ike Behar and Hilfiger. All I found was a dirty pair of loafers. But they cleaned up OK. 9C, not my size.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sweet find! Looks like they were only worn once or twice - even has the earlier heel.


----------



## Steve Smith

I wondered about that, thinking that the ones I have seen had a combination heel. My photo is pretty bad, but these are shell.


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> I wondered about that, thinking that the ones I have seen had a combination heel. My photo is pretty bad, but these are shell.


I think the big oval stamp in the middle of the sole saying "Genuine Shell Cordovan" takes away any mystery. Just sold a pair exactly that size on eBay, in much more worn condition, for $215 so those should fetch at least $350 with a bit of patience. I'm not an expert on Aldens like Uncle Mac, but I wonder if anyone knows when Alden switched to the combination heel.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> I think the big oval stamp in the middle of the sole saying "Genuine Shell Cordovan" takes away any mystery. Just sold a pair exactly that size on eBay, in much more worn condition, for $215 so those should fetch at least $350 with a bit of patience. I'm not an expert on Aldens like Uncle Mac, but I wonder if anyone knows when Alden switched to the combination heel.


$215?! Dang! I have two pairs of the Alden-for-BB unlined #8's and paid less than that for both. Even less for my black pair.

All pricing shock aside, those are great shoes, Steve - good luck on the sale! Sadly, I've seen one pair of completely unsaveable Brooks English shoes, but that was back in Cleveland and I never saw any. In Columbus, I've yet to see the Alden logo outside of my closet, but AE seems to be more plentiful. BTW, I've been to ECU a couple times... interesting place to visit, particularly at student age on the weekends, I must say!

Cards, when I was down in NC recently I was in Hickory, Winston-Salem and a small town I won't specify since it had the best finds and it's really obvious where to go since there's only a couple of thrifts. I didn't find much in Hickory/W-S but definitely got the impression that with time and luck, the area would be surprisingly productive, particularly for trad stuff!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Damn those BB LHS are nice. Every time I go thrifting in New Orleans I end up smelling like polyester and old New Balances. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## swb120

Wow...great finds on both the BB LHS and the green saddles! My favorite local thrift has become rather underwhelming. Stopped this morning and found a BB non-iron shirt and a BB argyle sweater in my size, which I snagged. Beyond that, however, I haven't found a decent suit, sportcoat, topcoat or jacket in a long time. Looks like I need to move farther south! I do, however, regularly find good books and kids' clothes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You just need to move away from TonyLumpkin.



swb120 said:


> Wow...great finds on both the BB LHS and the green saddles! My favorite local thrift has become rather underwhelming. Stopped this morning and found a BB non-iron shirt and a BB argyle sweater in my size, which I snagged. Beyond that, however, I haven't found a decent suit, sportcoat, topcoat or jacket in a long time. Looks like I need to move farther south! I do, however, regularly find good books and kids' clothes.


----------



## swb120

32rollandrock said:


> You just need to move away from TonyLumpkin.


Ha - agreed!


----------



## tonylumpkin

32rollandrock said:


> You just need to move away from TonyLumpkin.





swb120 said:


> Ha - agreed!


I would be sad!


----------



## Steve Smith

TheWGP said:


> All pricing shock aside, those are great shoes, Steve - good luck on the sale! Sadly, I've seen one pair of completely unsaveable Brooks English shoes, but that was back in Cleveland and I never saw any.


Thanks. All of you understand how exciting it is to make a nice find.

In 3+ years of thrifting I have only seen two pairs of BB shoes in the wild. The first pair was in a small church thrift. Time after time I saw those shoes in that store. I didn't buy them because they had odd creases in them and I wasn't 100% sure that the darn things weren't made of plastic. When my online education made me realize what they were, they were gone.


----------



## CMDC

Very maddening today with some ominous signs. I hit 4 unique thrift/value villages today (the best stores in the DC area) and all have now fully converted into summer wear. The suits/jackets had been pared back and the sweaters and jackets were virtually all gone. My guess is that pickings are going to be slim for a while. Then, at one of the stores I find 3, yes 3!!!, pairs of florsheim shell ptbs. Now this is the first time I've found any shell in the wild after two solid years of thrifting and here I find 3. The kicker... all were beat up beyond repair. Weren't my size anyways but some 9E out there would have been mighty happy.

Wasn't until my last stop until I found anything and then hit a bit of a tie jackpot--2 JPress reps plus a NWT Ben Silver repp as well as a nice Gucci and Gant. Also grabbed a Gant unistripe ocbd and a NWT Club Room lambswool argyle sweater.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, the dreaded warm season is nearing. No new SC's have been put out at GW for two weeks or so, and are slowly being replaced by shorts, godawful ones, on the rack that once yielded no end of HT and other delights. Happened last year, too.



CMDC said:


> Very maddening today with some ominous signs. I hit 4 unique thrift/value villages today (the best stores in the DC area) and all have now fully converted into summer wear. The suits/jackets had been pared back and the sweaters and jackets were virtually all gone. My guess is that pickings are going to be slim for a while. Then, at one of the stores I find 3, yes 3!!!, pairs of florsheim shell ptbs. Now this is the first time I've found any shell in the wild after two solid years of thrifting and here I find 3. The kicker... all were beat up beyond repair. Weren't my size anyways but some 9E out there would have been mighty happy.
> 
> Wasn't until my last stop until I found anything and then hit a bit of a tie jackpot--2 JPress reps plus a NWT Ben Silver repp as well as a nice Gucci and Gant. Also grabbed a Gant unistripe ocbd and a NWT Club Room lambswool argyle sweater.


----------



## CMDC

Forgot to mention to LLBean Norwegian sweater I found. Had the label with the cursive LLBean script so it must have been quite old. Unfortunately it had been shrunk down to the size of a hand puppet. Ugh.


----------



## TheWGP

CMDC said:


> Forgot to mention to LLBean Norwegian sweater I found. Had the label with the cursive LLBean script so it must have been quite old. Unfortunately it had been shrunk down to the size of a hand puppet. Ugh.


Reminds me of the two identical Norwegians I found the other day in bar-exam stress-relief - the L was fine (and I have it to pass on) but the XL, which would have fit me, had been repaired... with RED thread. Not such a big deal on such a chunky sweater if it's not for resale... except the pattern is cream and brownish. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## TheWGP

Pretty major blues today: discovered on a long run that one of my most productive stores just chopped HALF their men's department. To expand the "furniture, bikes, and household bric-a-brac" category. :icon_headagainstwal

Also, this blatant near-fraud by a for-profit store pisses me off - almost didn't go in, but I found two Etro shirts and a RLPL there, so I'm not sure what message I'm supposed to take away from that:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ That's some bad thrift karma because of the great deal on those Lobb trees. You'd better donate something good pretty soon to placate the thrift gods.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^Do not feel guilty at all about buying stuff from a for-profit thrift. The way the biz works, if it isn't you, it will be someone else. What they really need is donors, not buyers, so if you don't donate anything, you are not in any way contributing to the success of a for-profit thrift, strange as that may sound.


----------



## TheWGP

LOL, I don't know what the thrift gods want! They show me that, then give me Etro (which I'd never seen before) and a RLPL shirt?! Sure, ugly Etro shirts and an RLPL in size M when I need an XXL, but still!?

I don't feel GUILTY about buying from them exactly - and I don't have an issue with for-profit thrifts. It's the plastering the whole dang building with "we're the helping kids with cancer thrift!" that really ticks me off. They made some trivial donation and plaster those things all over the place. If that isn't an out-and-out attempt to trick potential donors and buyers, I don't know what is. They're being so dang blatant about it I just think it's awful is what it boils down to.

32, I agree, donors are the real lifeblood... but I wanted to not go in on principle because they were being even more scummy and scuzzy than usual. That's why the thrift gods confuse me: I'd never had a find as good as today's in that store. Of course, maybe I'm being tempted in the wilderness... cra-aap. I do think I'll donate some things soon... to Goodwill or SA.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No, really--it's OK to strip a scuzzy thrift of everything that's worth buying. I've spoken with folks at SA and GW, asked if they compete for shoppers. Both said heavens no--it's the donors we need. Thrift stores are kind of like crack dealers. The stuff sells itself, which is why you rarely, if ever, see ads in the media for thrift stores.

You are wise to consider carefully which entity gets your donation.

Since SA started stapling tags to leather goods (they've stopped that with shoes, thank goodness), I have stopped donating to them. I can't be assured that my donated goods will be treated properly. I tried reaching someone in a position to do something about it on the local, state and national level, and it was impossible to find anyone who cared or who would listen. All I wanted to do was say, hey, quit ruining leather goods with staple guns, and no one would even return a phone call. Making matters worse, it is impossible to determine what SA does with its money or exactly how much the charity takes in. SA is considered a church under the federal tax code and so they are not required to fill out 990s (the 501(c)3 equivalent of a 1040), nor are they otherwise required to make their finances public. SA may well do good work, but they are completely unaccountable, in my experience and opinion.

GW, OTOH, files 990s with the IRS, and the documents are available to anyone over the Internet, so I know how much their top employees are paid, I can get a pretty good idea if they are fiscally responsible and I know where the money is going. Furthermore, GW takes care of donated goods. I see it every day. SA staples tags onto most everything. I have never seen anything stapled in a GW. So GW now gets all donated items from our household.



TheWGP said:


> LOL, I don't know what the thrift gods want! They show me that, then give me Etro (which I'd never seen before) and a RLPL shirt?! Sure, ugly Etro shirts and an RLPL in size M when I need an XXL, but still!?
> 
> I don't feel GUILTY about buying from them exactly - and I don't have an issue with for-profit thrifts. It's the plastering the whole dang building with "we're the helping kids with cancer thrift!" that really ticks me off. They made some trivial donation and plaster those things all over the place. If that isn't an out-and-out attempt to trick potential donors and buyers, I don't know what is. They're being so dang blatant about it I just think it's awful is what it boils down to.
> 
> 32, I agree, donors are the real lifeblood... but I wanted to not go in on principle because they were being even more scummy and scuzzy than usual. That's why the thrift gods confuse me: I'd never had a find as good as today's in that store. Of course, maybe I'm being tempted in the wilderness... cra-aap. I do think I'll donate some things soon... to Goodwill or SA.


----------



## AlanC

Out of town this week, and did some thrifting at some old haunts today. Four thrift shops yielded nothing but a J Press OCBD--frustrating. Finally, I hit an old reliable and walked out with 2 Isaia 7-fold ties, 8 Nicky ties (including about 5 cashmere ties), 3 Truzzi shirts and a Lacoste linen/cotton short sleeve button up. Not bad, although a little pricey.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Odd, the for-proit thrifts around here are also called "Family Thrift"...



32rollandrock said:


> ^^Do not feel guilty at all about buying stuff from a for-profit thrift. The way the biz works, if it isn't you, it will be someone else. What they really need is donors, not buyers, so if you don't donate anything, you are not in any way contributing to the success of a for-profit thrift, strange as that may sound.


Most for-profit thrifts buy their goods in bulk from actual charities.

i.e. around here the Disabled American Veterans collect donations, but rather than opening up a store and dealing with all that entails--rent, employees, etc-- they just sell their donations to a for-profit thrift store.

That said, the store WGP posted about is terrible, acting as if they're a cancer charity when they only are donating a portion of their proceeds.
I'd alert the BBB.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A time-honored tradition in the industry is to cut a deal with a 501(c)3 to allow use of the charity's name in exchange for a cut, often a disgraceful 10 percent or even less to the worthy cause. The charity does absolutely nothing but allow the use of its name. The for-profit collects the goods and runs the stores and hands out tax-deductible forms to donors while making a tidy return. There is a for-profit collection business around here that works the margins, saying "Donate your unwanteds to save the planet" and putting out drop boxes, which most GW's and SA's ceased long ago, largely because there is no way to keep out garbage that can't be sold and must be taken to a landfill at substantial cost.

One of the most brilliant strategies I've seen was a would-be partnership between a for-profit thrift and a no-kill non-profit animal shelter--people who wouldn't give a dime for cancer research will throw themselves in front of a train to save a squirrel. Donors to the store would be able to take tax deductions. And the animal shelter had a lot of supporters, many of them well-to-do, who would keep the thrift well-supplied with donations. At the eleventh hour, someone on the animal-shelter end said "Wait a minute here..." and the deal was scotched. By that time, the thrift store had already plastered signs all over the building saying "Your patronage saves animals" and "Donations of cat/dog food welcome."

There is no shame in this industry.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Odd, the for-proit thrifts around here are also called "Family Thrift"...
> 
> Most for-profit thrifts buy their goods in bulk from actual charities.
> 
> i.e. around here the Disabled American Veterans collect donations, but rather than opening up a store and dealing with all that entails--rent, employees, etc-- they just sell their donations to a for-profit thrift store.
> 
> That said, the store WGP posted about is terrible, acting as if they're a cancer charity when they only are donating a portion of their proceeds.
> I'd alert the BBB.


----------



## hooker4186

TheWGP said:


> RLPL in size M when I need an XXL, but still!?


I'm a medium - how about passing that RLPL on to sooth the wrath of the gods????


----------



## tonylumpkin

Do we have any Crombie aficionados around?

I picked a beautiful overcoat today tagged for Disney Toronto. I assume it's a mens store. There is an inner tag that says "DISMOR loomed for Disney by Crombie Aberbeen Scotland". There is a union label in the pocket indicating it was made in the US. So did/does Crombie sell fabric to other makers? I know them only as a retailer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hit a thrift today I don't go to very often. After checking the racks, I spotted a pair of Allen Edmonds behind their counter with the box. I asked the guy behind the counter to see them. I immediately saw they were a pair of Delrays that had only been worn a couple of times, but then saw the price they were asking...$100! I laughingly said "no thanks" and the guy looked down his nose at me and exclaimed, "but they were $600 when they were new." I just chuckled and said "no thanks." Not suprisingly, I've walked out of there with a pair of Alden shell saddles for $6.00 in the past. As usual, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------



## crs

Cricketeer spring-weight silk sportcoat, 2B darted but nice, $3.


----------



## Snowdrunk

Cardinals5......was that in Greer? I saw those this morning.


----------



## TweedyDon

tonylumpkin said:


> Do we have any Crombie aficionados around?
> 
> I picked a beautiful overcoat today tagged for Disney Toronto. I assume it's a mens store. There is an inner tag that says "DISMOR loomed for Disney by Crombie Aberbeen Scotland". There is a union label in the pocket indicating it was made in the US. So did/does Crombie sell fabric to other makers? I know them only as a retailer.


Crombie actually started life as a weaver, and only later branched out into making their own garments. As far as I know they continued to supply cloth to others as a major part of their business.

I hope this helps!


----------



## tonylumpkin

This is almost too bizarre to be true. On Monday, I picked up a very nice shearling coat that I felt certain was a Sawyer of Napa in spite of it being tagged for Saks. The Saks tag had a Napa Leathers 1869 emblem, but no mention of Sawyer. I began the search for a Sawyer tag on the internet but found nothing to compare the emblem to. I really wanted a Sawyer coat to compare this one to.

Today I was out again and, at a different store, found the exact same coat, same construction, same design, same quality of craftmanship only in pristine condition (not that the first one was in bad shape, in fact for a used shearling it is in excellent condition). This one is tagged Sawyer of Napa. I believe these retailed in the $3000+ range and I now have two of them. Of course neither fits me, one is 40, the other 44.

Here are some pics of the two side by side and a link to some detail pictures of each coat.

https://img845.imageshack.us/g/sawyer.jpg/
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/sawyer5.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cardinals5

Snowdrunk said:


> Cardinals5......was that in Greer? I saw those this morning.


Yes sir, at the Miracle Hill in Greer on Wade Hampton. And, welcome to the forum. There's a number of guys on the forum from the Upstate.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No wonder SWB120 hates you. If you want to give the size 44 away, PM me.



tonylumpkin said:


> This is almost too bizarre to be true. On Monday, I picked up a very nice shearling coat that I felt certain was a Sawyer of Napa in spite of it being tagged for Saks. The Saks tag had a Napa Leathers 1869 emblem, but no mention of Sawyer. I began the search for a Sawyer tag on the internet but found nothing to compare the emblem to. I really wanted a Sawyer coat to compare this one to.
> 
> Today I was out again and, at a different store, found the exact same coat, same construction, same design, same quality of craftmanship only in pristine condition (not that the first one was in bad shape, in fact for a used shearling it is in excellent condition). This one is tagged Sawyer of Napa. I believe these retailed in the $3000+ range and I now have two of them. Of course neither fits me, one is 40, the other 44.
> 
> Here are some pics of the two side by side and a link to some detail pictures of each coat.
> 
> https://img845.imageshack.us/g/sawyer.jpg/
> https://img827.imageshack.us/i/sawyer5.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swb120

*TONYLUMPKIN!!!*


----------



## Orgetorix

Everybody stay out of the northern VA thrifts for the next week or so. I'm in town and I don't want you messing up my pickings. :devil:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sounds like a challenge. I smell a reality show: "American Thrifters." Antiques Roadshow meets Chopped, if you will.



Orgetorix said:


> Everybody stay out of the northern VA thrifts for the next week or so. I'm in town and I don't want you messing up my pickings. :devil:


----------



## CMDC

NOVA has been barren lately but don't let that discourage you. Feel free to hit the Maryland side--after I do my route today :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Been looking for a pair of Bean rubber moc's for awhile and came ever so close today. These ones were by Lacrosse and in excellent shape but, sadly, a smidge too large. Making matters worse, there was no size marked anywhere, making them impossible to flip. And so I left them. The consolation prize was a pair of Sebago handsewn black loafers, but I would much rather have the moc's.


----------



## Taken Aback

I saw five different Scottish wool tartan ties, and could see through each of them on the way to the register. 

I hate moths.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thrifting on vacation in NoVA today, and I was getting pretty worn out and frustrated when I'd hit about six stores and found nothing but Oxxfords full of moth holes, orphaned BB jackets, and a couple really nice staple J Press suits that had holes worn in the trousers where some bozo had sat on his ginormous, possibly titanium-encased, wallet. 

But my last couple stops made up for it a bit with a BB flannel 3-patch blazer, a Press tweed jacket, and a couple beautifully hand-sewn Italian sportcoats. 

All in all it was enough to remind me of how much better the thrifting can be here in the DC area than in Louisville. Even if there's more competition, the increase in quantity and quality of merchandise more than makes up for it.


----------



## CMDC

Congrats. If you don't mind me asking, where exactly did you make your score?


----------



## Cardinals5

Some odd finds for me today. 2 pairs of Bills Khakis shorts in size 44, flat front, in pink and lime green.

A pair of Allen Edmonds Cavalier bone glazed calf (off white) tassel loafers in size 9.5A (made in the mid-1980s) with, not suprisingly, almost no wear. Don't think these'll sell anytime soon, but who could pass up resort wear of such quality :icon_viking:


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


> Congrats. If you don't mind me asking, where exactly did you make your score?


The Italians were at the Goodwill on Columbia Pike in Arlington, and the trads were at the Treasure Trove in Annandale.

BTW, did you create the Google map of DC area thrifts? If so, you have my eternal gratitude, and you may want to add the new GW on Annandale Road in Falls Church to it.


----------



## CMDC

Didn't create it but will definitely use it. Treasure Trove is a nice, if small, place. Patrick turned me on to it. I've been to the GW on Annandale Rd a few times since it opened a few months ago.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Nice grey herringbone tweed sportcoat of Johnston's of Elgin 100% cashmere--broken sleeve button and a pull or two. I left it, because I've had trouble getting rid of beautiful tweeds in perfect condition.


----------



## DFPyne

If you are in Alexandria, VA, the "Prevention of Blindness Society Look Again Resale Shop" had about 5 or Brooks Brothers sack suits. If I remember correctly one was 41S, 36W and the others were 44R, 40W. They were a little expensive to re-sell here, but for ~$30 to ~$40 it's not terrible if you are buying for yourself. The condition was very good.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I had a good bit of luck thrifting out of town last week.

It's usually hit-or-miss as you never know when the best time to shop, or if you're going right after a sale or anything.

High point was a pair of near-new AE shell, also saw some Brioni and RRL which have been pretty rare brands to find in my experience.


----------



## Keydet

Salvation Army on Central Ave. in Charlotte has apparently decided to start pricing shoes individually, but, several nice pairs of older J & Ms in various sizes, along with some brown pebble grained Florsheim Imperial Longwings w/ the v-cleat in ok condition (9C) among other items to be had there. At $14.99 I didn't feel like taking the risk...


----------



## 32rollandrock

The SA here has moved to individually priced shoes. It's actually humorous since they started writing the prices on soles instead of stapling tags to leather (arghh!). Nice stuff--AE, Imperials, etc.--that either fits or is flippable routinely goes for less than $5. Rockport and Bostonian crap is $15 or more.

I'll never understand why thrift stores allow folks who know nothing about clothes decide what the selling price should be.



Keydet said:


> Salvation Army on Central Ave. in Charlotte has apparently decided to start pricing shoes individually, but, several nice pairs of older J & Ms in various sizes, along with some brown pebble grained Florsheim Imperial Longwings w/ the v-cleat in ok condition (9C) among other items to be had there. At $14.99 I didn't feel like taking the risk...


----------



## straw sandals

I found a nice looking Yale Co-op suit yesterday (two in two weeks - what are the odds?), but it had some wear to a pocket so I left it behind. I found a very large J Press sport coat or orphaned suit jacket that I've posted on eBay, so that's some small consolation...


----------



## TheWGP

32rollandrock said:


> I'll never understand why thrift stores allow folks who know nothing about clothes decide what the selling price should be.


Shh, quick, knock on wood, before you kill the golden goose!  Of course, it's probably just dirty old gold plating, being in a thrift and all.


----------



## Taken Aback

I hate when thrifts use multiple barbs when tagging; especially in different colors. I misssed a second blue barb on a navy PRL shirt after removing the first, and the damed thing got caught in the dryer drum and ripped a 1" hole in the shoulder. I also hate that, if they tag, they sometime don't penetrate through. I have a sportcoat with the other end of a barb in the lining. You may not see it, but I ocassionaly feel it, and it bugs me. There should be a course in tagging.


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> The SA here has moved to individually priced shoes. It's actually humorous since they started writing the prices on soles instead of stapling tags to leather (arghh!). Nice stuff--AE, Imperials, etc.--that either fits or is flippable routinely goes for less than $5. Rockport and Bostonian crap is $15 or more.


My Goodwill doesn't know the difference between an Allen Edmonds and a Bostonian. However, anything shoe that has broguing of any type automatically gets priced for at least $15.


----------



## AlanC

^It's labor intensive to put in all those little holes.


----------



## AlanC

Monday I came across a lovely old fair isle sweater vest, made in Scotland, tagged, I think, "Gentry". Alas, it was moth ridden.

Today, I picked up a few nice things. A Corneliani shirt, a PRL tattersall with cutaway collar, Bills Khakis seersucker (all of those are my size) plus a Thomas Pink (made in Ireland) for my wife. If it doesn't fit her I guess I'll sell it.

By the way, I found the Corneliani in the women's section (no man would wear such a color!).










This is for The WGP. My Brooks Brothers hangers came today. Alas, they are the larger size, wish I had the smaller size hangers, but these will work. We have a local thrift going out of business, and today they had their wooden hangers listed for 25¢. The little old lady working there took me in the back to look through what they had. I left with about 10 hangers, including 2 Oxxfords (!), hangers that have eluded me for some time. I was very pleased to come up with a vintage hanger from a hotel chain in Indiana. Old hangers are cool.










These are some Nicky ties I picked up last week when traveling that I'm keeping. The one on the left is silk, the rest cashmere:


----------



## Ekphrastic

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Nice grey herringbone tweed sportcoat of Johnston's of Elgin 100% cashmere--broken sleeve button and a pull or two. I left it, because I've had trouble getting rid of beautiful tweeds in perfect condition.


George, please tell me that you're joking. (And, even if you're not, did you happen to get measurements for it? Hey, I had to try.)


----------



## TheWGP

:aportnoy: Oooh, hanger porn! :icon_smile_big:

Here's a photo of a Southwick that a guy on SF was kind enough to work something out with me on just recently - these (and Samuelsohns) don't even hit Ebay, sadly:









Shameless self-promotion: I have things in my closet that need hangers from: 1 Oxxford, 1 Zegna, 2 Canali, and of course if anyone wants to let go of one of those fancy Brooks Brothers hangers I'd be tickled pink to acquire one. Really, almost any branded hanger interests me... :icon_smile_big:

For hangers, I always take care of all shipping, so there's really no costs to anyone but me. I've got Zegna, Hickey-Freeman, H. Freeman & Son and Brooks Brothers (both the wooden kind and the broad plastic kind) and HSM Gold Trumpeter black wood to trade if you're looking for replacement hangers.

Okay, enough advertising... for those of you interested in such things, here's a shot of a J. Press hanger that sadly has nothing hanging on it yet, and a most impressive Samuelsohn, also acquired via the kindness of online forum members!


----------



## TweedyDon

It seems I'm not the only person who has a hanger fetish!  

I acquired a lovely wooden shirt hanger from Baur au Lac, Zurich, yesterday. I suspect that this will be the closet I come to staying there:


----------



## TheWGP

Nice! I've seen those old hotel hangers and they're always solid, awesome stuff. I saw a couple of Sewell broad-shouldered suit hangers recently and had to pass because the were very badly stained - like someone had taken a Magic Marker to them.  Awful abuse of a beautiful old hanger.


----------



## AlanC

It's time to start a hanger thread.


----------



## CMDC

If I have to now start paying attention to hangers at the thrift store that might be the final signal that I'm ready for the men in the white coats and butterfly nets.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Mrs. 32 doesn't understand why I would pay eight whole dollars for a BB suit hanger. So I explained it to her. She still doesn't understand.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Today's report.

First blues: A Thomas Pink FC blue gingham shirt, looked great until closer examination revealed someone had spilled bleach on it.

Minutes later, an Aquascutum all-cotton Aqua 5 SB rain coat. It fits, although I already have three raincoats, so this one might go. Added bonus: Tags were in the pocket. I'm guessing mid 60s to early 70s.


----------



## Taken Aback

CMDC said:


> If I have to now start paying attention to hangers at the thrift store that might be the final signal that I'm ready for the men in the white coats and butterfly nets.


Not that they would sell them to you. At most thrifts, if you brought a BB or Polo hanger to the counter and asked for a price, you can bet it will go home with that person. They might re-rack the others, but I doubt you'll ever get one.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've rarely been able to buy a hanger at a thrift store. It's kind of like asking a mechanic to sell his wrenches and screwdrivers.


----------



## straw sandals

This effluence of hanger love inspired me to look for nice old hangers at the local Salvation Army. There were a bunch of suit hangers from classic New Haven brands, but the clerk would only let me buy one. I chose one from Arthur Rosenberg. Maybe if I'm clever I can acquire some more one at a time...


----------



## TheWGP

I've found it works better to offer to trade - have them hold your stuff right there or something, and just run to your car & grab a hanger or two to offer them in trade. I've had at least three cashiers who were adamant that they couldn't do anything just shrug and swap them.

Alternatively, there are some stores where they don't give you a hassle if you take your cart to the car. They also usually don't think twice about whether hangers are lying in the carts or whatnot. Personally, I return the cart with a hanger in it... but maybe not the same one. 

Another trick that's worked for me a couple of times is to see if the thrift sells batches of hangers - if you can find some for sale that are similar, either a quick switcheroo or just putting the hanger you want down on the counter with the batch for sale may work. I like this method least, since it's actually misleading, but of course there you're actually PAYING something for it.

Really though - I have yet to fail when offering a straight-up trade, though I have occasionally had to give two hangers of mine for the one of theirs I wanted.


----------



## Taken Aback

I'll try and give that a shot someday, but again, I find if I show interest in an "non-purchasable" item, it often finds its way off the floor. I suppose if you're a regular, and you know when the "nice" clerk goes on duty, it's worth the effort.


----------



## firedancer

Hankering for hangers huh? I will try to hunt some down and PM some of you hanger whores. 

I scored yesterday, Walked into one of my regular stores and found a box of 10 pair of Rochester shoe trees for 3 bucks a pair. I was pretty excited so I can empathize with you hanger folks, If only just a little


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> Mrs. 32 doesn't understand why I would pay eight whole dollars for a BB suit hanger. So I explained it to her. She still doesn't understand.


You might have a thrifting problem if...

)

I am way busy but any infrequent thrift visits ended up being dry runs except one crumpled Hermes tie should be able to fix easily. Shows the importance of frequency and luck. Blues for me.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty good day today. Norman Hilton 2B pinstripe suit for Georgetown U Shop; nice Harris Tweed, gray w/multicolored flecks; PRL charcoal pants, plus a few nice ties including an Atkinson's Irish Poplin and an English Shop of Princeton repp.

On the blues side, did find a nice peak lapel tux from the old DC trad shop Arthur Adler. Wrong size so I left it. Wasn't sure if there'd be a market for it. I'd guess 42Rish. Given that I have virtually no use for formal wear, not heartbreaking.


----------



## hooker4186

I found an Anderson and Sheppard suit once at a thrift store with the original hangar - I argued with the clerk for 10 minutes and she refused to sell it to me with the suit. Now, whenever I see a hangar with a maker name on the rack I start getting super excited/hopeful, only to be disappointed when I look at the label.


----------



## roman totale XVII

About 12 months ago I found a decent old suit on an Alexander Kabbaz hanger that looked like it was probably from the 70's. It was a gold label with black lettering that called out both Kabbaz and some other, current tailoring partner who was maybe sharing the address or something. I got it past the clerk with no issues at all, but not past Mrs RT17 who threw it out a couple of weeks later. When questioned, she referred to it as "oh, that tatty old thing?"


----------



## Taken Aback

hooker4186 said:


> I found an Anderson and Sheppard suit once at a thrift store with the original hangar - I argued with the clerk for 10 minutes and she refused to sell it to me with the suit. Now, whenever I see a hangar with a maker name on the rack I start getting super excited/hopeful, only to be disappointed when I look at the label.


You know....that's a *****. It's one thing to want a nice hanger that's just on the rack, but when it's obvious it came with the suit it's on, _and_ matches it, there's no excuse not to give or sell it. At the very least, and this is pushing it, she should hold it until you brought a trade-in, but a matching hanger....oof, she must not have liked you. I hope you checked your receipt to see she didn't overcharge you too.


----------



## triklops55

Forget the hangers, have you ever had a problem buying something without the tag at thrifts that don't sell items without the tag attached?

About a month ago, I found a PRL blue sportcoat. It was lightweight, made in Italy with the stitching around the lapels. My guess is that it retailed for well over $1000. I tried it on and it was a perfect fit. Not ever the sleeves needed altering. It was dirty, but nothing a good dry cleaning wouldn't fix.

The only problem was that the price tag was missing. I considered attaching to it a tag from another sportcoat, but decided against doing that. I took it to the clerk whom I buy from frequently, hoping he'd just price it like all the other sportcoats.

The punk wouldn't sell to me! Usually, their sportcoats range from 11.95-14.95. I told him to charge me the highest price they charged for sportcoats, I didn't care. He still wouldn't sell it to me. He threw it behind the counter and said that they would price it and put it back out.

I never saw it again. Now, the sight of that clerk gets my blood boiling, and I wonder if he was the one who took it home. Next time, I'm just taking the price tag off something else, and putting it on the item I want to buy with a missing tag. I hate to be dishonest, but sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Taken Aback

Had that at a GW with a pair of Orvis chinos. They were actually new, so I though it was worth a try-on to check the fit, but the barb snagged on my belt and it got pulled out taking them off. When I got to the counter, all that was left was the remaining end, and they inferred that I took it from another. This, despite the fact I was willing to pay the standard (max) price for pants. I had to bring over a manager, who actually gave me the discount, and pissed off the clerk no end. I avoid her at that location even if all the tags are present.


----------



## b-down

Andover Shop, double breasted, 4 x 1, peak lapel, midnight blue dinner suit, surgeon's cuffs, flat front trousers

I found the jacket alone as an orphan but searched the pants section and found its match! Then I tried it on... and it fit splendidly. 

Minor blues = small hole (moth nibble) between one of the back pockets and the waist. Ok , no big deal, right? The jacket stays on (and buttoned) anyway, so the hole wont be visible. Or I could get it reweaved if I really wanted.
More minor blues = perhaps some damage on the jacket front from a relocated button that was not removed properly. 

Major blues = later at home I tried it on with a proper shirt only to find that the shoulders are a bit tight and uncomfortable. 

Others here have written about this, and I have experienced it before. Buying things that simply don’t fit. Thriftthusiasm, it's a madness. Related is Hypothriftthusisam in which one buys items that one might have a need for in some unusual hypothetical situation.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The Sawyer shearling I currently have listed in the sales forum was tagless. It took 10 minutes to convince the two sales clerks to sell it to me rather than send it back to be repriced for the next day. It would never have been there if I came back the next day.


----------



## swb120

Just be sure to talk with Michelle, tonyl - she'll do it for you next time, no problem.


----------



## hooker4186

Went to a local GW today that I've never found anything good at today. Picked up a vintage Wool/Cashmere/Vicuna overcoat in good shape albeit a bit large on me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Of the four stores on my circuit, there is one clerk who will sell without a tag, even though she is not supposed to. It helps, I think, that I'm a regular.


----------



## Keydet

Saw several items of interest, but didn't buy anything today during some out of town thrifting in Greensboro, NC. 

IF anyone is up there, there is a Corbin 3/2 sack navy blazer at the Goodwill on High Point Rd. Appeared to be a fairly small size, but in great condition.


----------



## christphil

triklops55 said:


> Forget the hangers, have you ever had a problem buying something without the tag at thrifts that don't sell items without the tag attached...
> 
> ...I never saw it again. Now, the sight of that clerk gets my blood boiling, and I wonder if he was the one who took it home. Next time, I'm just taking the price tag off something else, and putting it on the item I want to buy with a missing tag. I hate to be dishonest, but sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do.


Hi all new registrant but longtime reader.

I had to respond to your post triklops55. I live in SJ Japantown and I suspect that you and I frequent all the same thrift stores. I'm a size 37-38. Are we competing for the same sizes? :wink2:

I know that the thrift store you're talking about is Savers because the same EXACT scenario happened to me at the location in Milpitas. The item they wouldn't sell to me was a wool flannel 3 patch pocket blazer from Filene's. And I've been looking for a 3 patch pocket blazer for ages.

Like you, every time I see the man who wouldn't sell it to me, I'm nearly unable to contain by anger.

I understand that he is following a policy they only recently instated. I suspect they did so to stop people from ripping the tags off so that the cashiers would charge some low, arbitrary value. But it's a dumb rule, considering that you and I both offered to pay in excess of what the items were really worth.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No one will ever confuse Einstein with the folks who run thrift stores.



christphil said:


> Hi all new registrant but longtime reader.
> 
> I had to respond to your post triklops55. I live in SJ Japantown and I suspect that you and I frequent all the same thrift stores. I'm a size 37-38. Are we competing for the same sizes? :wink2:
> 
> I know that the thrift store you're talking about is Savers because the same EXACT scenario happened to me at the location in Milpitas. The item they wouldn't sell to me was a wool flannel 3 patch pocket blazer from Filene's. And I've been looking for a 3 patch pocket blazer for ages.
> 
> Like you, every time I see the man who wouldn't sell it to me, I'm nearly unable to contain by anger.
> 
> I understand that he is following a policy they only recently instated. I suspect they did so to stop people from ripping the tags off so that the cashiers would charge some low, arbitrary value. But it's a dumb rule, considering that you and I both offered to pay in excess of what the items were really worth.


----------



## Steve Smith

32rollandrock said:


> Of the four stores on my circuit, there is one clerk who will sell without a tag, even though she is not supposed to. *It helps, I think, that I'm a regular*.


I think you are being modest. Most likely it is the kavorka.


----------



## triklops55

christphil said:


> Hi all new registrant but longtime reader.
> 
> I had to respond to your post triklops55. I live in SJ Japantown and I suspect that you and I frequent all the same thrift stores. I'm a size 37-38. Are we competing for the same sizes? :wink2:
> 
> I know that the thrift store you're talking about is Savers because the same EXACT scenario happened to me at the location in Milpitas. The item they wouldn't sell to me was a wool flannel 3 patch pocket blazer from Filene's. And I've been looking for a 3 patch pocket blazer for ages.
> 
> Like you, every time I see the man who wouldn't sell it to me, I'm nearly unable to contain by anger.
> 
> I understand that he is following a policy they only recently instated. I suspect they did so to stop people from ripping the tags off so that the cashiers would charge some low, arbitrary value. But it's a dumb rule, considering that you and I both offered to pay in excess of what the items were really worth.


Ha! You nailed it pal.
The guy is the Asian American fellow named Willie at the Milpitas Savers. I've bought many times from him and he still wouldn't sell me the darn jacket. Unbelievable.

The funny thing is that they sometimes charge ridiculously high prices for some items, but low prices for really high end stuff.

I bought three pairs of Alden shells at the Milpitas Savers for $12 a pair, and a Borrelli shirt at the San Carlos St. Savers for $4.95. Yet, they were charging $20 for a used $80 Coach belt and $20 for a fake Burberry jacket. Crazy!

We don't compete for sizes. I'm a 44 in jackets, 17-17.5 in the neck and 38-40 in pants. 10-10.5 in shoes.
Let me know if you see anything good in those sizes at local thrifts. I'll keep an eye out for 37-38 jackets.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AKA The Thrift Store Nazi: No suit for you!



triklops55 said:


> Ha! You nailed it pal.
> The guy is the Asian American fellow named Willie at the Milpitas Savers. I've bought many times from him and he still wouldn't sell me the darn jacket. Unbelievable.
> 
> We don't compete for sizes. I'm a 44 in jackets, 17-17.5 in the neck and 38-40 in pants. 10-10.5 in shoes.
> Let me know if you see anything good in those sizes at local thrifts. I'll keep an eye out for 37-38 jackets.


----------



## christphil

triklops55 said:


> Ha! You nailed it pal.
> The guy is the Asian American fellow named Willie at the Milpitas Savers. I've bought many times from him and he still wouldn't sell me the darn jacket. Unbelievable.
> 
> The funny thing is that they sometimes charge ridiculously high prices for some items, but low prices for really high end stuff.
> 
> I bought three pairs of Alden shells at the Milpitas Savers for $12 a pair, and a Borrelli shirt at the San Carlos St. Savers for $4.95. Yet, they were charging $20 for a used $80 Coach belt and $20 for a fake Burberry jacket. Crazy!
> 
> We don't compete for sizes. I'm a 44 in jackets, 17-17.5 in the neck and 38-40 in pants. 10-10.5 in shoes.
> Let me know if you see anything good in those sizes at local thrifts. I'll keep an eye out for 37-38 jackets.


Yup, the asian dude! Every time I go back there I walk by him and say "What happened to that blazer?" and he doesn't even look me in the eyes. LOL, I saw that fake Burberry. I wasn't certain it was fake but I certainly though it looked off.

I'll definitely PM you if I see treasures in your size somewhere---I thrift multiple times a week. In addition to 37-38 jackets, I'm 15.5 shirts, 8 in Aldens (that's all I wear on my feet).


----------



## triklops55

christphil said:


> Yup, the asian dude! Every time I go back there I walk by him and say "What happened to that blazer?" and he doesn't even look me in the eyes. LOL, I saw that fake Burberry. I wasn't certain it was fake but I certainly though it looked off.
> 
> I'll definitely PM you if I see treasures in your size somewhere---I thrift multiple times a week. In addition to 37-38 jackets, I'm 15.5 shirts, 8 in Aldens (that's all I wear on my feet).


That's funny!
If he keeps that up, he's going to have a mob of well-dressed men wanting to lynch him!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

The Bloomin' Deals thrift store in NOLa had "bag day" today--everything you can fit into a large size trash bag for $9. By the time I got there, the only thing left was a fuchsia polyester sportscoat and a sock. :frown:


----------



## Steve Smith

Ah, the bag sale. The best thing I ever put in a ($4) bag was a navy blue Oxxford suit.


----------



## Taken Aback

Sales generally precede a bag sale, at least in my experience, so nabbing that was probably even _more_ unlikely. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## zbix

This morning I found a a beautiful grey BB sack suit in my size. Upon closer inspection the pants with it didn't even match, and if that wasn't enough there was one small moth hole... right up front on the lapel. Another day


----------



## Cardinals5

A few things today for the thrift exchange, but the sight of the day was a couple of W.W. Chan bespoke shirts. Left them behind, but never thought I'd see any Chan shirts around here. Also found a beautiful BB Golden fleece 3-piece 3/2 suit suit, but it had several moth holes on the back.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> A few things today for the thrift exchange, but the sight of the day was a couple of W.W. Chan bespoke shirts. Left them behind, but never thought I'd see any Chan shirts around here. Also found a beautiful BB Golden fleece 3-piece 3/2 suit suit, but it had several moth holes on the back.


I saw an orphaned Chan suit coat in a Goodwill when I was visiting Virginia last week. First Chan item I'd ever seen IRL.


----------



## harvey_birdman

I picked up this tie, mostly out of curiosity's sake, at the Salvation Army store this afternoon.










Not a particularly attractive tie, and it's 100% polyester no less. But turning it around reveals...










A "patented" tie clasp, which presumably acts to keep the tie secured to one's shirt. I couldn't resist after seeing that.

I don't know if I'll ever wear it, so if somebody wants it I'd be happy to pass it along gratis.


----------



## CMDC

At the same Goodwill today, 3 JPress orphaned suit jackets, no pants to be found. Next, what would have been a great glenplaid flannel JPress suit had pants that were completely filthy. Finally a funky Norman Hilton grey blazer w/three patch pockets plus a festive lining, darted. Looked a bit too 70's though so I left it.


----------



## Steve Smith

It's always Goodwill. I have seen more orphans at GW than all the other places put together. It's not all of them, but it is area-specific. The Raleigh-Durham area is the worst I have seen for separating pants from suit coats.

My thrifting season is winding down. I am finding fewer things and the AAAC and SF markets seem to have slowed to a crawl. I am not a huge fan of ebay selling so I am forced to buy fewer things which are not my size.


----------



## Taken Aback

I've said it before (somewhere), but it's worth reiterating: If you see an orphaned jacket or trouser at a chain thrift, check the nearby locations as well.

Central distribution can lead to suits being separated, and ending up in several different stores.


----------



## spielerman

triklops55 said:


> Ha! You nailed it pal.
> The guy is the Asian American fellow named Willie at the Milpitas Savers. I've bought many times from him and he still wouldn't sell me the darn jacket. Unbelievable.
> 
> The funny thing is that they sometimes charge ridiculously high prices for some items, but low prices for really high end stuff.
> 
> I bought three pairs of Alden shells at the Milpitas Savers for $12 a pair, and a Borrelli shirt at the San Carlos St. Savers for $4.95. Yet, they were charging $20 for a used $80 Coach belt and $20 for a fake Burberry jacket. Crazy!
> 
> We don't compete for sizes. I'm a 44 in jackets, 17-17.5 in the neck and 38-40 in pants. 10-10.5 in shoes.
> Let me know if you see anything good in those sizes at local thrifts. I'll keep an eye out for 37-38 jackets.


Well you should count your self happy about thrift store blues - shell shoes for $12? I'd gladly pay you a handsome finders fee for that. The best shoes I've ever seen in a Boise or Treasure Valley thrift store is a pair of LW from Sears... Any folks finding 8.5D or 9D shells thrift.... let me know....I'll deal with the Savers Suit/Blazer Nazi for finds like that. I can honestly say, a Polo OCBD is the best I've gotten here....

The fact that I used to work in the area you are talking about, and frequented those stores pains me that I had no clue about style back then...


----------



## Steve Smith

Taken Aback said:


> I've said it before (somewhere), but it's worth reiterating: If you see an orphaned jacket or trouser at a chain thrift, check the nearby locations as well.
> 
> Central distribution can lead to suits being separated, and ending up in several different stores.


OK, so I found a blue pinstripe Myfavoritebrand suit coat in GW 1. No matching pants in the store. Then I go to GW 2 which is 25 minutes away and see a pair of pants which look sort of like the jacket and are in the ballpark for size to match the jacket. Of course Myfavoritebrand does not put brand labels in their pants. Do I buy the pants, go back to GW 1 (adding 50 minutes to my trip) and check to see if they match? I don't think so.

If your ability to "memorize" pattern, shade, feel, and texture allows you to confidently say that the two pieces match, then I am impressed. Because I can't do that.


----------



## straw sandals

I agree with you, Steve - pattern matching from memory is near-impossible. What I'll do, however, is bring the orphaned jacket over to the pants section. I reunited a J Press summer suit jacket with its pants earlier this year. Sometimes, however, you are not destined to succeed. So sad.


----------



## Steve Smith

straw sandals said:


> I agree with you, Steve - pattern matching from memory is near-impossible. What I'll do, however, is bring the orphaned jacket over to the pants section. *I reunited a J Press summer suit jacket with its pants earlier this year.* Sometimes, however, you are not destined to succeed. So sad.


GOOOOOAAAAAAAAAL!!!!

Oh yeah. I do it within a store and find a match perhaps 10 or 20% of the time. It is always a thrill to put them together. I put together an Oxxford navy blue pinstripe suit in a GW a couple of months ago.


----------



## closerlook

"Originally Posted by triklops55 
Ha! You nailed it pal.
The guy is the Asian American fellow named Willie at the Milpitas Savers. I've bought many times from him and he still wouldn't sell me the darn jacket. Unbelievable.

The funny thing is that they sometimes charge ridiculously high prices for some items, but low prices for really high end stuff.

I bought three pairs of Alden shells at the Milpitas Savers for $12 a pair, and a Borrelli shirt at the San Carlos St. Savers for $4.95. Yet, they were charging $20 for a used $80 Coach belt and $20 for a fake Burberry jacket. Crazy!

We don't compete for sizes. I'm a 44 in jackets, 17-17.5 in the neck and 38-40 in pants. 10-10.5 in shoes.
Let me know if you see anything good in those sizes at local thrifts. I'll keep an eye out for 37-38 jackets."




what size are the aldens?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm even worse, I find and match suits and pants for suits I have no intention of buying....


----------



## straw sandals

Yeah. I totally did one of these:



Steve Smith said:


> GOOOOOAAAAAAAAAL!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah. I do it within a store and find a match perhaps 10 or 20% of the time. It is always a thrill to put them together. I put together an Oxxford navy blue pinstripe suit in a GW a couple of months ago.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm even worse, I find and match suits and pants for suits I have no intention of buying....


Now that's just a sickness. I found a great H. Freeman mid-gray orphan today and searched high and low for the pants, but no joy.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm a usually a skeptic, but a firm believer in thrift karma.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Matched a BB 3/2 grey flannel suit a couple months back. A great thrifting trick I learned here.

Another great trick: Swapping hangers. Thanks, WGP.


----------



## Taken Aback

Steve Smith said:


> If your ability to "memorize" pattern, shade, feel, and texture allows you to confidently say that the two pieces match, then I am impressed. Because I can't do that.


You give me too much credit.

If I really only left something behind at a chain thrift because it was orphaned, _and_ I considered visiting nearby stores subsequently, I would certainly take a picture of the item before I left the store.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

No blues today. Ancient, barely-worn Cole Haan pebble PTBs. Anyone want to take a guess at the vintage from that logo? Oh, and that sweet vintage Rivetz repp tie.


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^^Those are the type of shoes that built that name (that Nike has ripped down).


----------



## Orgetorix

Probably not later than the '50s, IMO.


----------



## canuckstyle

decided this would be the best place for my first post.
been lurking here for a while. as a long time thrifter this is my favorite thread.

had a monday off last week, so a friend and i took a thrifting tour.
we both did well and some blues but it was in the shoe dept that provided the highs and lows

seeing these shoes caused my heart to skip a beat, and marked with my size in e width not d. as i tried them on it ocurred to me they are english sized. one size to big.


















picked them up anyway, along with these two pair








peal and co, brooks bros size 8.5

tods also marked 7.5, but fit like 8.5 not the most tradly brand but a classic looking shoe.









looks like i will be also making a post on the thrift exchange


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Picked up a Samuelsohn suit during Sally Ann's 50% off sale. It looked absolutely new without tags. Interestingly, the customer's name as printed on the inner tag was one Mr. ______ Samuelsohn! I'll take it to a tailor to see if the pants can be adjusted.


----------



## canuckstyle

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Picked up a Samuelsohn suit during Sally Ann's 50% off sale. It looked absolutely new without tags. Interestingly, the customer's name as printed on the inner tag was one Mr. ______ Samuelsohn! I'll take it to a tailor to see if the pants can be adjusted.


checking label for names is fun.

not long ago i found a blue suit with makers labels cut out. the inside pocket label showed the customer name Scorsese/movie
i assume it was used by the costume dept, 
another time it was a half dozen suits all marked with the name of a gentleman who lent his name to a recently built park.


----------



## crs

We get so spoiled sometimes. And then when we find ourselves shopping for a few basics, it's easy to become irrationally frustrated. Recently I had to remind myself that this game doesn't work this way -- we cannot expect to summon specific items at our command.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Found 3 ties at the consignment shop: One light green emblematic Vineyard Vines with eggs (just in time for easter), One Cream colored Bert Pulitzer and one Polo Paisley. Total cost $2.97.

Did pass on the Hickey Freeman suits for $200 (Yikes)


----------



## Cardinals5

Big blues for the day was a vintage (butterfly lining) BB 3/2 sack in 100% cashmere in the relatively rare size 46R (rare in vintage sizing) - one conspicuous moth hole on the sleeve. Passed on a totally beat pair of shell longwings, but did manage to pick up a number of smaller tidbits for myself and the thrift exchange, including: 3 Viyella shirts, Bills khakis, Gitman Bros tuxedo shirt with black MOP buttons, vintage Gant Shirtmakers tuxedo shirt, AE Madison ptbs (from 1980), Sero madras l/s shirt, some wool challis ties, a somewhat strange Southwick 3/2 darted sport coat with hacking pockets and a ticket pocket, and some other stuff I can't remember right now.


----------



## Taken Aback

*I'll have Covington nightmares...*

Perhaps OT, but just as depressing: Another local closeout shop has knuckled under and started carrying salvage clothing from Sears. Not worth looking through, until I saw some LE tags peeking out. A hour later, and I walk away empty handed, but amazed how shopworn things can get yet retain their tags.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Another in the "feel so good..." strain of the blues:

(Pictures added)
NWT Southwick two button suit, flat front with cuffs. Marked 36R but fits closer to 37-38 from my experience, especially length. I'm hoping the jacket length won't be a problem if I try to take up the sleeves and legs. 


J. Press two piece in my size. Needs only minor alterations. 


LL Bean dirty bucks, also my size. 


Genuine cordovan belt, maybe an inch two small and with a couple of homemade holes. I'll probably turn it into other stuff.

Nothing else, unless anyone that wears a 43 wants a late 60's/early 70's BB khaki poplin wash and wear jacket.

Oh, forgot...a brand new Polo Ralph Lauren tan calfskin belt sized 40 for the Exchange.


----------



## Sarge6

All blues this weekend. Found a consignment shop (so not really a thrift) with a dozen or so vintage Oxxford suits and sportcoats in near mint good condition judging by a quick once-over. Blues because nothing was in my size, and the consignment pricing ($80-160) wouldn't leave much room for coming out ahead on an eBay flip.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some nice goodies yesterday and today - though mostly for the thrift exchange

BB Golden Fleece 3-piece suit (unfortunately 2B darted)
4 pairs of Corbin Natural Shoulder Trousers
4 pairs of Bills (only two are flat front) and a pair of Bills shorts
2 Ascot Chang shirts
a strange Tripler shirt - tiny collar presumably for use with a collar pin, but also french cuffs
a NOS BB ocbd from the early 1980s (already claimed)
Ferragamo black pebble grain ptbs
a pair of BB charcoal herringbone trousers
a couple long sleeve madras shirts (Gitman and Gant)
a Barbour flannel shirt


----------



## Snowdrunk

Evidently, I need to work on my Bills identification skills as I've seen one pair in the Greenville area in the last few months. Nice finds Card!



Cardinals5 said:


> 4 pairs of Bills (only two are flat front) and a pair of Bills shorts


----------



## CMDC

It definitely is a skill. I never used to find them. Then once I found my first pair, it became much easier to spot them--I go by feel as well as the belt loops.


----------



## Cardinals5

Snowdrunk said:


> Evidently, I need to work on my Bills identification skills as I've seen one pair in the Greenville area in the last few months. Nice finds Card!


That's because I keep snatching them up! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Keydet

Mostly blues today--several items purchased, but almost all ended up with my brother, with a couple items for the exchange...unfortunately, nothing for me: 

2 pair BB chinos
1 pair BB gabardines
44L Samuelsohn for H. Stockton of Atlanta Prince of Wales suit

For the exchange: 

BB cavalry twills in 35/32 

Blues: 

BB Loro piona sport jacket, immaculate, but for one sleeve ravaged by moths
Burberry suit (same)


----------



## eagle2250

Keydet said:


> ...
> For the exchange:
> ......
> BB Loro piona sport jacket, immaculate, but for one sleeve ravaged by moths
> Burberry suit (same)


Hoping not to come off as a SA but, why would one want a sport coat with "one sleeve ravaged by moths" for any price? Seems to me that any savings would quickly be "eaten up" (pun intended) by reweaving costs! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Keydet

Note that the jacket was listed in a separate category under "blues"- I left it, of course.


----------



## CMDC

Absolutely lousy today. Hit 7 stores on my circuit and came away with 2 ties and 2 shirts--LE pinpoint and a BB madras. Nothing for the exchange. At my last stop found a nice vintage Raleighs Haberdasher tux in my size (which I really have no use for) that I'd have grabbed but the neck was frayed.


----------



## Steve Smith

IMO, there are about 5 good months of thrifting in the year, mid October through mid March. This pattern seems to hold true in my area, anyway. The finds tend to be significantly fewer outside of that range.

I did a 9 store circuit yesterday and picked up only 12 items, none of which was terribly exciting. I did run across a great picnic set (Made in England for Brooks Brothers) which had 2 thermoses, plastic dishes and stainless utensils for $7.99. I was looking it over at the sales counter when the employee told me it was already sold. I also saw my first Samuelsohn in the wild, with a moth hole in the lapel. I did keep my Bill's streak alive, finding a pair at the last store I hit. These were unusual in that they were a 32 inch waist. I never see Bill's that small. 

All in all it was a lackluster day with no exciting finds.


----------



## CMDC

^I agree. I hit three stores yesterday because I had some time to kill and found absolutely nothing. Warm weather months here really see the stock changed. They seem to forget that yes, people still wear long sleeve dress shirts. Everything is shorts, t-shirts, and polos.


----------



## CMDC

Thrifting is maddening. Apropos my above post, I hit a GW today because its near the Home Depot I needed to stop at. This GW has usually produced nothing. Nonetheless I came across a really nice tie haul. These all must have come from the same guy. There were several that I had to leave because of too much wear around the knot--like 6 Hermes a bunch of vintage RL. These all looked at least 25-30 years old. Anyhow...










Hermes, Hermes, Hermes, Ferragamo, very old Britches of Georgetown
Bottom 5 all Robert Talbott for WM Fox of DC. Nice thick reps.

All in all, not a bad $30


----------



## Steve Smith

^Nice investment. I never keep Hermes ties, but they usually bring at least $35 or so.


----------



## canuckstyle

hit my favorite out of town thrift today, never leave without plenty of blues. 
thats ok, because the scores outnumber.

Picked up my first Sero shirt! they are a rare item up here! OCBD in blue, probably not one of the best.
its 60/40 cotton/poly and made in the Dominican Republic size 15-32/33.
also two madras shirts a Gant and a Harry Rosen, didnt think harry rosen ever did madras. they are both big for me which really hurts because i could use some madras. so they will hit the exchange to finance a Lands end purchase.

the tie dept was good to me, over a dozen high end italian jobs. time to sort and decide what to keep and what to sell.


----------



## Steve Smith

I hit Raleigh and Durham on Saturday, and then had about 5 hours to work Columbus, Ohio yesterday. Raleigh yielded 2 pairs of Bill's while Columbus gave up 4 pairs of Bill's and a pair of braces. I am in a major slump when it comes to ties, none bought out of 15 stores I hit in the last few days.


----------



## firedancer

canuckstyle said:


> checking label for names is fun.
> 
> not long ago i found a blue suit with makers labels cut out. the inside pocket label showed the customer name Scorsese/movie
> i assume it was used by the costume dept,
> another time it was a half dozen suits all marked with the name of a gentleman who lent his name to a recently built park.


Ha, the Martin Scorcese movie is actually the model name of that suit. There is a Rossellini also.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I had a pretty nice find today. A very lightly worn pair of RL Polo Alligator penny loafers. I'm pretty sure retail on these was around 2 grand.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Not bad


----------



## swb120

*TONYLUMPKIN!*


----------



## mikejw

Long time no thrift for me. But today I had a minute, so I popped in and found a very gently worn H Freeman and Sons 3/2 sack suit that fit perfectly. The fabric was really strange, though - very thick and stiff. I've seen heavy suits from good brands that drape well, but this was the stiffest suit I've ever seen. So I left it.

There was a barely worn Canali suit next to it, though, also just my size, for $30. Charcoal, subtle blue windowpane. But it wasn't trad, so I left it, too.

Just kidding. I'm taking it to the tailor tomorrow to get rid of the full break.


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> *TONYLUMPKIN!*


They're your size!!!


----------



## Steve Smith

canuckstyle said:


> checking label for names is fun.


I have never found a famous name on a suit label yet, but I did once sell some boots on ebay to a Bluegrass/Country artist whose name most of you would recognize. And I sold some BB hangers to James Taylor.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Steve Smith said:


> I have never found a famous name on a suit label yet, but I did once sell some boots on ebay to a Bluegrass/Country artist whose name most of you would recognize. And I sold some BB hangers to James Taylor.


Any clue as to the artist?

I have a few shirts from the one-time wealthiest man in the world, they're kinda useless actually if anyone wants one.


----------



## Steve Smith

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Any clue as to the artist?


He plays the mandolin.


----------



## AlanC

Steve Smith said:


> He plays the mandolin.


Initials RS?

If anyone who got some of the wooden BB hangers is interested in working out a trade for one of the larger sized Golden Fleece hangers let me know.


----------



## Mr Jones

I got a little excited to find a really clean pair of vintage Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings that appear to be shell cordovan. They still have the original v-cleat heels and original Royal Imperial stamped leather sole. I didn't spend too much time examining them, since they were only $4.99.

When I got home, I took one of them out of the bag to clean up and try to confirm my shell suspicions. I was going to look up the model number, but the inside markings were a little strange, and had someone's full name where you'd expect to see the usual code. When I dug out the other shoe to check the interiors, I discovered just why our man ordered personalized shoes. He had feet that were different by TWO WHOLE SIZES!

One of these is a 10.5 C, and the other is a 12.5 A! 

I'm glad I bought them anyway. I doubt I'll find anyone with the same odd measurements, but I may try to find some other use for the beautiful red leather.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've probably found only three or four suits thrifting that fit off the rack that didn't need any alterations. Found one today, and it's probably the best quality, but it has some dated features. I really like the fabric; it's a dark brown with a light blue pinstripe made--apparently custom--by Hart Schaffner & Marx. It's a two button darted, but I'm not fussing about that; it has four inch lapels and a wide leg opening (20"). There is enough fabric, I think, to have them cuffed, and I'd like to peg them too if that's not inadvisable, but what do you think about narrowing the lapel? The interesting thing is that the jacket collar is normal and the lapel just sits out a little beyond it. I think I might be ok with it if it were too destructive or expensive, but what about the leg--18"?


----------



## Cardinals5

I'd go with 17" openings or even smaller. I think we're both about the same shoe size and I usually put 17" openings on most suits and 16-17" on wool odd trousers.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thursday I stopped by a local store that's sort of "upscale thrift." They were having their spring event where all new merchandise is put out, there are coupons, etc. It's run by a Jewish women's charity, and they often get really nice donations. 

I got there 5 minutes before closing, so I was in a rush to scan through the suits and sportcoats. Found a really nice Brioni Escorial jacket that, while it's a 3-button high roll, I thought I could flip easily on Ebay. Gave it a once-over for condition, and checked out as they were shutting the lights out. 

Got it home and started to press it and...moth hole. In the sleeve. Curses!


----------



## crs

Really nice Ralph linen jacket, made in USA, fit great, $18. But it was yellow and just could not see myself wearing it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Okay day thrifting, but nothing spectacular

Florsheim burgundy shell ptbs, 11A (will post before and after pics - they were pretty beat and I used the boning technique)
Gokey for Orvis sauvage camp mocs (in my size)
Martin Dingman belt
some older ocbds (BB, Gitman)
Bills Khakis M2 poplin (40xhaven't measured yet)
BB reds shorts (33)
Some vintage untipped ties (Rivetz, etc)


----------



## canuckstyle

had a decent day thrifting north of the border.
found a nice Haspel summer sport coat for me, few shirts for the exchange and some ties.
One tie made me wonder, the loop on the back reads Brooks Brothers brooksgate, but the lining has Sulka woven into it.
Did someone replace the loop, or did Sulka make ties for BB. The tie is nice and a keeper, just curious.


----------



## AlanC

canuckstyle said:


> One tie made me wonder, the loop on the back reads Brooks Brothers brooksgate, but the lining has Sulka woven into it.
> Did someone replace the loop, or did Sulka make ties for BB. The tie is nice and a keeper, just curious.


Could you post some pics?


----------



## Keydet

Several items of interest over the last 10 days or so, unfortunately only a few shirts in my size, but look for several 3/2 sack blazers, a couple of 1818 BB suits in nearly new condition (46xl) and a variety of other items to show up on the exchange later this weekend. A brief excursion to the attic resulted in finding a box of various gth pants and some shirts and things that thanks to a new year's fitness kick now fit again, so almost like thrifting a treasure trove of items in my size! 

Most interesting pickup was a tie from "reis of new haven", a blue field with an emblematic of approximately 1/2" tall figures of Gen. Lee and Grant shaking hands. I'll post pics of that as well.


----------



## DFPyne

Keydet said:


> Most interesting pickup was a tie from "reis of new haven", a blue field with an emblematic of approximately 1/2" tall figures of Gen. Lee and Grant shaking hands. I'll post pics of that as well.


Sounds worthy of the Crazy about Emblematic Ties thread


----------



## Keydet

Thanks for the link! I'll be sure to document it there for posterity.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I look forward to seeing that Reis.^^

Not too bad today, just seems like I'm doing a lot more digging and not turning much up. Some of the stuff's already on the exchange and only got these for myself:








What would _you_ do with them?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
GG: Sorry to be negative and hopefully my monitor is just distorting the actual color of those Topsiders but, that mustard is going to be a hard sell! I cannot say that I would wear them myself.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

No distortion. They are mustard, although maybe a _little_ paler in person. They are a French brand called Emling and probably cost $250, and they're still new. I half toyed with the idea of getting some crazy get-up together for the Sartorialist's SCAD Fashion Week lecture next week. Just for kicks...

On the other hand, I think you underestimate the hipster desire for novelty and the need to stand out...which gives me a thought...maybe I can hawk them outside the lecture hall...


----------



## frosejr

GentlemanGeorge said:


> What would _you_ do with them?


Some things are PERFECT for ebay.


----------



## AlanC

^^Seriously, list them in the SF SW&D buying and selling forum.


----------



## AHS

*No blues, instead a pair of Edward Green loafers*

Pair of light brown Edward Green loafers in decent shape. Recently resoled. $6.49 at a San Francisco GW.

Not my style or size so will attempt to sell on ebay. What would a fair price be to expect?

Size listed is 9-1/2 E. Should I expect that to be an English, rather than American, size?

Thanks, AHS


----------



## tonylumpkin

Another hour wasted scouring the men's pants in search of the missing half of an Oxxford navy blue suit. I'd have probably picked up the jacket anyway, but I thought the gorge made it look a bit too dated. I hate GW and their propensity for separating jackets and trousers.



AHS said:


> Pair of light brown Edward Green loafers in decent shape. Recently resoled. $6.49 at a San Francisco GW.
> 
> Not my style or size so will attempt to sell on ebay. What would a fair price be to expect?
> 
> Size listed is 9-1/2 E. Should I expect that to be an English, rather than American, size?
> 
> Thanks, AHS


My impression is that, unless they are rebadged for an American retailer, EGs are marked in UK sizing. I think an attractive listing, with good quality pictures, could see a .99 starting price run up as high as $300, maybe more.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Stumbled onto a cache of about fifteen Chipp ties, a bunch of Paul Stuarts, and a few good vintage BB makers. Kept the best out of them, which, thankfully, was most of the Chipps (incuding the elusive Black Sheep, which was pristine)--had to leave one with a stain at the knot and a really nice wool one with holes--only a couple of the Paul Stuarts were really good (there were five good linen ones--4", I'd guess--but they were sort of stiff) and the BBs all had at least some minor flaw. But then there was also a good Robert Talbott for the Andover Shop. Rest of the day was pretty much a bust.

Here's a pic: (Chipp until the black sheep, then the Andover Shop, and two Paul Stuarts)


----------



## AHS

tonylumpkin said:


> My impression is that, unless they are rebadged for an American retailer, EGs are marked in UK sizing. I think an attractive listing, with good quality pictures, could see a .99 starting price run up as high as $300, maybe more.


Tonylumpkin, thanks for the info. Through some searches, I've identified them as the Belgravia model. The "Edward Green" on the footbed makes me think they must be fairly old.

AHS


----------



## Steve Smith

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Stumbled onto a cache of about fifteen Chipp ties..........


Nice find. I haven't seen that many Chipp items in total over the 3+ years I have been thrifting. Chipp seems like finding a piece of history.


----------



## Cardinals5

Was doing my usual Sunday night cruising of eBay and came across a seller dumping Crockett and Jones for PRL at extremely cheap prices. I took three pairs - left a pair of NOS black captoes that already sold. Hopefully, one or two pairs will fit well and I'll sell whatever doesn't

Black NST









NOS tan captoe - these are the ones I'm worried about not fitting with my high instep









Black blucher boots


----------



## AlanC

^Crazy good finds. I have a very similar pair of tan captoes. Mine probably come from the '80s. Mine weren't deadstock, though.


----------



## Cardinals5

Saw a couple of Hilton and Southwick suits from the mid-1990s - all 3/2 sacks in great condition, but with pleated pants. Left them behind. 

For the exchange
Hilton 3/2 sack suit in a brownish-green glen plaid (for me)
LE l/s madras
McCluer s/s madras
Charleston Khakis
Bills Khakis (M2P - navy oxford canvas)
BB gingham shorts
Orvis all blue patch madras shorts
Murray's Toggery 60/40 blend ocbd (bought mainly because i haven't seen a Murray's ocbd this old)


----------



## crs

J&M shell loafers, $10. Not wild about them being black and having tassels, but could not pass up.


----------



## Orgetorix

crs said:


> Not wild about them...having tassels


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Went out hoping to find at least one pair of Aldens or one pair of shells...
Had a good day anyway.

BTW, how much is a pair of Edward Green shoe trees worth?


----------



## Trotsky1940

Found a pair of AE McAlisters in a nice, deep brown. Needed some TLC but I think they will work. Part of a donation lot to the Salvation Army, most of the shoes were newer, lower quality Florshiem. The suits were nice Hart-Shaffer-Marx, all in great shape but none in my size . 
Around here it's not often you find a decent haul of suits like this, so it was kinda nice and kinda sad.


----------



## AlanC

GentlemanGeorge said:


> BTW, how much is a pair of Edward Green shoe trees worth?


Would depend somewhat on size and last, but probably $75+. Do some research in SF B&S for a better idea.


----------



## Orgetorix

Here's a question for you guys. A friend of mine was at a local consignment store the other day, and when he picked up a jacket to examine it, a 1.5" cockroach crawled out of the breast pocket. He freaked out, dropped the jacket on the floor, and walked out immediately. I'm not sure I wouldn't have done the same.

But here's the question: if that happened to you, would you visit that store again? It's really a nice, upscale place, and is kept very clean. I'm curious whether the roach was already in the store and took up residence in the jacket, or if he made the journey there from the consignor's house. And it honestly gives me the willies thinking about roach eggs laid in pockets, linings, etc... 

I realize that bringing home moths, bedbugs, and even roaches is the risk one runs when shopping at thrift and consignment stores. I'm just wondering if there's any way to make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Orgetorix: We have a standing rule in the Eagle's nest..."nothing from a consignment/thrift store comes into the house until it has been dry cleaned or laundered (and run through the steam cycle on the washer)!" Even if the proprietor claims the items have been cleaned prior to sale, don't trust anyone...get everything cleaned!


----------



## Taken Aback

Some things come with the territory. I remember posting some time back of a similar experience at Loehmann's, and that one was approximately _3"_ long. If it can happen there, then it can happen anywhere.

I'd be more worried about bedbugs. I remember a Goodwill being targeted by a customer (or group) with posted flyers stating they refused to fumigate when they became infested. A roach is far easier to deal with.

In the same situation as your friend, I probably would have made an exclamation, brought it to the manager's attention, and inferred that some compensation is appropriate towards the other items in my basket. Then, I'll decide whether I'd come back or not.


----------



## CMDC

^ I agree. We thrifters are already making quite a bit of a leap of faith. One cockroach seen is probably equal to thousands more unseen. For all I know someone could have died in the jacket I'm wearing today.


----------



## Orgetorix

In other blues, I found a nice blue and tan madras jacket today at a local consignment store. According to the tag, it's scheduled to be marked down 50% tomorrow. I tried to convince the lady behind the counter to give me tomorrow's price today, but no go. I'll have to stop by tomorrow afternoon and hope it's still there. 

I had stopped in to see if a nice navy Zegna suit (in my size) that I saw there a couple weeks ago was still on the racks, because I knew today was its mark-down day. It was gone, of course.


----------



## leisureclass

Online thrift store blues anyone? The worst thing about this is, it would probably fit me.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Jeez, someone ruined that coat.


----------



## Taken Aback

I feel queasy after seeing that...almost as much as when in Loehmann's.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Not my size:


Anyone confident dating this?


----------



## Cardinals5

Best guess would be 1940s or early 1950s at the latest. By the mid-1950s BB was using the "BROOKS BROTHERS ESTABLISHED 1818" all black label (no mention of NY)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

My guess, too, Cards. Thanks for the info on the labels, I'm sure others will find it useful too.


----------



## BorderBandit

I've searched for this amongst the threads but don't really have a satisfactory answer, and this being the most logical place to post this, I have a question. The whole thrift store thing doesn't really happen down here for reason I'll get into in a second, but we do have Salvation Army stores. That being said, I know for certain that nobody local will donate things I'm interested in. However, does the Salvation Army circulate their wares amongst stores? If so then maybe I should give it a try. There seems to be the opinion that sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Ok, as for no thrifts down here, this is why. I'm not sure if the members are aware (probably are) but do you ever wonder where clothes go "to die"? Well they get shipped to Mexico. In bales. Yes, bales of up to 500 lbs of shirt, pants, you name it held together with twine and shipping straps. And all these clothes come through my part of the country. Clothes can be found at local "ropa usadas" (used clothes to my non Spanish speaking brethren) and I've had a friend or two make some good "vintage" finds. If you're interested in that stuff go to northgatevintage.com and look around. (DISCLAIMER: This is not my site, I make no money off of this, and it's more of that hipster "ironic" look vintage clothing going around. Shop at your own risk). That being said I doubt many people have that much experience with this (maybe Hookem, he's close by) but was wondering if people thought this would even be worth my time to wade, literally, through this mess and see if there were treasures to be found. Answers, opinions, insults? Send'em my way!


----------



## BorderBandit

Nevermind! I went anyway to satisfy my curiosity....never again...



BorderBandit said:


> I've searched for this amongst the threads but don't really have a satisfactory answer, and this being the most logical place to post this, I have a question. The whole thrift store thing doesn't really happen down here for reason I'll get into in a second, but we do have Salvation Army stores. That being said, I know for certain that nobody local will donate things I'm interested in. However, does the Salvation Army circulate their wares amongst stores? If so then maybe I should give it a try. There seems to be the opinion that sometimes yes, sometimes no.
> 
> Ok, as for no thrifts down here, this is why. I'm not sure if the members are aware (probably are) but do you ever wonder where clothes go "to die"? Well they get shipped to Mexico. In bales. Yes, bales of up to 500 lbs of shirt, pants, you name it held together with twine and shipping straps. And all these clothes come through my part of the country. Clothes can be found at local "ropa usadas" (used clothes to my non Spanish speaking brethren) and I've had a friend or two make some good "vintage" finds. If you're interested in that stuff go to northgatevintage.com and look around. (DISCLAIMER: This is not my site, I make no money off of this, and it's more of that hipster "ironic" look vintage clothing going around. Shop at your own risk). That being said I doubt many people have that much experience with this (maybe Hookem, he's close by) but was wondering if people thought this would even be worth my time to wade, literally, through this mess and see if there were treasures to be found. Answers, opinions, insults? Send'em my way!


----------



## AlanC

Picked this up today, and while I'm generally not a Chicken Little when it comes to fakes, I know Lacoste is, indeed, faked. A lot of this checks out, but the color of the tag and the Croc had me mildly concerned about it. Buttons seem to be MOP.

Right now I'm leaning towards real:

Sorry for the bad iPad pic:


----------



## hookem12387

BB, Austin actually has pretty decent thrifts/goodwill/wtv. If you make it up this way, give me a shout, and I'll give you some addresses.


----------



## BorderBandit

hookem12387 said:


> BB, Austin actually has pretty decent thrifts/goodwill/wtv. If you make it up this way, give me a shout, and I'll give you some addresses.


I may head up there pretty soon for my birthday. Problem is I'm pretty damn colour blind and always need an adviser for true colours and matching. Lucky thing for me the solution is an attractive blonde who hasn't seen me in a while, misses me, and likes buying me things she insists look good on me!:cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## Percy Blakeney

BorderBandit said:


> "ropa usadas" (used clothes to my non Spanish speaking brethren)


Amusingly enough, one of my very favorite Cuban dishes is called "_Ropa vieja_," or "Old Clothes." I know I'm going to get these two mixed up one day....

I've been strolling through this thread for a bit as I'm planning on hitting as many of the thrift stores within driving distance as possible this summer.

I see some folks mentioned picking up thrifted shoes; even though, financially, shoes would likely be among the most expensive investments for my new wardrobe, I'm very, very reluctant to to even look at the thrifted shoes. Even putting hygiene aside, I read a post on this very forum by a gent who, apparently, was a podiatrist/foot surgeon(?) and stressed how bad it was to wear shoes that had been worn by someone else. I believe this was largely due to the insole actually shaping itself to a previous owner's foot, and the subsequent problems such warping might cause for someone else. Is this not a concern?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It is a concern, more so for some than for others. The more heavily a shoe has been worn, the more pronounced the imprinting of the wearers feet on the insoles of the shoes. This can have an impact on a subsequent owners/wearer's feet. Depending on your age and the pliability of your feet, at this point in your life, this may be a very real and potentially painful concern/problem for you!


----------



## BorderBandit

Percy Blakeney said:


> Amusingly enough, one of my very favorite Cuban dishes is called "_Ropa vieja_," or "Old Clothes." I know I'm going to get these two mixed up one day....


Really? I'd love to hear what's in it. My experience with Cuban food has been pretty limited, but I still drool when I think of that spiced pulled pork, queso fresco, avocado, and lime on that fresh bread....mmmmm


----------



## Percy Blakeney

BorderBandit said:


> Really? I'd love to hear what's in it. My experience with Cuban food has been pretty limited, but I still drool when I think of that spiced pulled pork, queso fresco, avocado, and lime on that fresh bread....mmmmm


Oh Lord, yes, Cuban food is something to experience. I was born and raised in Miami, and though I no longer reside there I frequently tell people, "What I miss more than anything about Miami is the cuisine...and that includes my relatives." 

_Ropa vieja_ is shredded flank steak in a tomato base sauce. Onions, peppers... it sounds so unremarkable when I describe it, but many Cuban dishes do. The taste, on the other hand, is anything but unremarkable. They rarely have anything unusual in them, but it's all about how it's prepared. Have it with a side of authentic black beans and rice, and follow it up with a _cafe con leche_.

Ok, terribly sorry for the derailment. Back on track!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Percy Blakeney said:


> I see some folks mentioned picking up thrifted shoes; even though, financially, shoes would likely be among the most expensive investments for my new wardrobe, I'm very, very reluctant to to even look at the thrifted shoes. Even putting hygiene aside, I read a post on this very forum by a gent who, apparently, was a podiatrist/foot surgeon(?) and stressed how bad it was to wear shoes that had been worn by someone else. I believe this was largely due to the insole actually shaping itself to a previous owner's foot, and the subsequent problems such warping might cause for someone else. Is this not a concern?


I always look at the shoes. There sometimes are totally brand new shoes on the racks. I picked up such a pair once. There are also shoes that appear to have been used very sparingly.

Of course, in my neck of the woods, there often are rubber overshoes, which one needs to wear in winter here.

It's worth a glance.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Brand new AE Orleans:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Are you telling me someone dyed a pair of AE Orleans white bucks to black?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Yes! And did a really terrible job. Brand new and for two dollars. I left them.


----------



## Taken Aback

$2?



Well, maybe not.


----------



## CMDC

After a few weeks of thriting crappola, a pretty good day today. For me a nice older pair of black Florsheim longwings, a Gitman SS sport shirt, plus the following tie haul. Not that I need any of these but it's a sin to leave them out there.

L to R: Hilditch and Key, Wm Fox of DC, Robt. Talbott, Turnbull and Asser










L to R: Atkinsons Irish Poplin, BB, BB (Xmas lights), BB (rabbits and carrots), J McLaughlin










For the exchange, I'll have a great H Freeman grey w/ thin pinstripe 3/2 sack suit in 41R, a Gieves and Hawkes glenplaid sport coat in 42R, plus a tattersall waistcoat in the neighborhood of 38ish. Hopefully I'll have pix and measurements up tomorrow.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Not a thrift store, and not really blues...

I went with a friend to an old tabby-constructed plantation home today because the former owner was a printmaker, and the foundation he set up to care for the property before he died are having my friend restore his press and do teaching workshops and such. Anyway, they left the main house open for us, and I got to poke around a little. I assume most everything of sartorial interest was disposed of or given away, but up in the attic I discovered a fantastic H. Freeman & Son for John Wanamaker overcoat in a gorgeous English wool fabric and hand-dated '61, a shirt folded in a bag fresh from the laundry, say, oh, 75-80 years ago (and a box of collars for it), a great 1930s or '40s wool tie, several interesting antique shoe-trees, and a few other whatnots. Next time down there, I'll ask the ladies what they intend to do with it. The gentleman studied at Cooper Union and worked for a prominent arts publication in New York before moving back to Georgia, so I can only imagine what they must have thrown away.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Some good tie shopping Friday and Saturday.
Either the donor (I'm assuming all but the 2 Ferres and the Sulka came from the same guy) never wore these or was the most careful person on earth with his ties. They are all perfect and show no signs of ever having been knotted. The Sulka has the original store tag and price, which I think is interesting. I assume the 11-83 would indicate when it went into stock. The Kiton is absolutely amazing! Its my first thrifted Kiton item and I now understand why their ties are considered head and shoulders above most other ties.











*L to R: Italo Feretti, Sartoriale 7-Fold for Paul Frederick, 2 Gianfranco Ferre*











*L to R: Kiton, Hermes, Brioni, Stefano Ricci* (the Ricci and Brioni are switched in the smaller picture)











*L to R: 3 Lands End 50/50, wool/mohair knit ties (black, yellow, navy), Sulka repp*


----------



## CMDC

Nice score. I tend to find ties in bunches too--like this one where they obviously came from the same guy. Congrats on the Kiton. I thrifted a Kiton sportcoat last year that paid for my new Barbour plus a few other goodies.


----------



## hookem12387

I couldn't find the pants to orphaned (and great condition) H. Freeman and Sons and Corbin 3/2 suit coats today. Bummer since I nearly turned goodwill upside down looking. I did happen away with a 44 Sameulsohn suit and another 42 Oxxford hopsack blazer, though. Both will be on the exchange when I get a free moment.


----------



## Taken Aback

hookem12387 said:


> I couldn't find the pants to orphaned (and great condition) H. Freeman and Sons and Corbin 3/2 suit coats today. Bummer since I nearly turned goodwill upside down looking. I did happen away with a 44 Sameulsohn suit and another 42 Oxxford hopsack blazer, though. Both will be on the exchange when I get a free moment.


I'm used to occasional success in this situation, due to having many stores in a city as big as New York, but if central distribution holds true for your GW stores, and if you have several in your area, you _may_ find those pants at the next nearest store in the same chain. It's a gamble, but you may luck out. Although, I generally wouldn't go on such a trek unless I _really_ had a feeling they were donated with the pants, were part of an obvious large donation from the same source (same size/brand), and that I had the free time to pursue them.


----------



## hookem12387

Hrm, thanks. I _definitely_ have the free time until I start work Monday. Something I'm happy to take advantage of, so I just may give that a shot.


----------



## CMDC

I've been having unusually good luck w/shoes recently. Today got a decent pair of Church's Royal Tweed black ptbs and my first pair of shells with a reasonable chance of rehab. They're Hanover longwings in #8. They're gonna need new heels plus a vigorous Mac treatment but I think these might turn out ok. Also found a great Paul Stuart blazer, though darted, that I'll add to the closet. On the down side, two JPress grenadines w/schmutz. I left one and grabbed the other thinking it may be fixable. Also what would have been a nice Southwick for Eddie Jacobs glenplaid suit that had a hole where a button had fallen off plus a Troy Guild for GU shop unistripe with a probably 30 year old stain.


----------



## SconnieTrad

I really should not be complaining, I found two absolutely stellar suits at the thrift store yesterday. Hand cut and tailored by a local clothier, their suits *start* at $1500. I only need the pants let out an inch and the sleeves shortened by half that.

The 'blues' part is that one of the suits had fraying/moth damage on one shoulder, so I left it behind.


----------



## firedancer

Had some luck today. The pair of Hanover LWB in the middle are in the process of raising from the dead. I thought I could use this shot to show a few patinas. 
All color #8 left to right
Florsheim imperial LW, Hanover LW, Hanover PTB

The second pic shows just how bad they were before the current Mac treatment.


----------



## SconnieTrad

I may not have the blues over that suit after all. I discussed it with my tailor yesterday and he told me that it may me possible to reweave the hole in the second suit for around $100. He is going to take a look at it today.

If this works out, I will have invested around $300 after alterations and repair for two suits that would be over $3000 to purchase new. Not bad!


----------



## firedancer

SconnieTrad said:


> I may not have the blues over that suit after all. I discussed it with my tailor yesterday and he told me that it may me possible to reweave the hole in the second suit for around $100. He is going to take a look at it today.
> 
> If this works out, I will have invested around $300 after alterations and repair for two suits that would be over $3000 to purchase new. Not bad!


Good luck. If your tailor can't find a weaver you could always send it off to get done.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found a Brooks 3/2 Navy sack blazer in my size at St. Vinnie's last night. Other than the sleeves, a perfect fit. Very excite. Taking it to Mel the Tailor tomorrow to have the sleeves taken out.


----------



## CMDC

Like an idiot I didn't check the Paul Stuart navy blazer that I snagged last week closely enough. The lining at the bottom on one side is torn and not worth repairing. Only out $7 but still a bit upset.


----------



## Steve Smith

CMDC said:


> Like an idiot I didn't check the Paul Stuart navy blazer that I snagged last week closely enough. The lining at the bottom on one side is torn and not worth repairing. Only out $7 but still a bit upset.


It happens to all of us.

On a lighter note, check out my latest thrifting find. It is not a steal, but a good deal.


----------



## SconnieTrad

Nice! I'm a cast iron aficionado myself, probably another manifestation of 'trad'.

I passed on an amazingly well-seasoned chicken fryer at the local antique shop a few weeks ago. Thought better of it and went back a week later, it was gone...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL, I feel your pain. A while back, I passed on a surprisingly pristine pair of antique Indian Clubs. Priced at $45 per item, they were a real steal compared to the set I have on display in my "man cave" but, applying what I considered "good sense" at the time, I walked away. The next day, and also the last day of the antique sale event, I went back to pick them up (just had to have them!)...and they were gone! Bummer.


----------



## Cardinals5

4 pair of Bills today. 2 driving twills, one light cord, and 1 poplin. If anyone's roughly a 36x32 and doesn't mind forward pleats on the driving twills (british khaki), shoot me a PM otherwise they're off to ebay.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Struck out completely today. Oh well...


----------



## YoungClayB

I hit up 3 different GWs in the area today...completely struck out at 2 of them but got a pretty good haul at the 3rd.

I found 3 Brooks Brothers shirts (none my size, all listed on eBay now)

I did find something for myself. Its an Austin Reed of Regent Street tweed with REAL horn buttons...I love the colors and the buttons are unlike any Ive ever seen. There was a pretty nasty stain on one of the sleeves but I got it out with turpentine and rubbing alcohol...blotting with paper towels and so isolated scrubbing with q-tips.





My 6 year old son was with me today and he dreads going to Goodwill with me. So today, I talked to him about investing and explained that one of the reasons that I thrift is so that I can sell the things that dont fit for a profit and use that money towards something that I really want (like a pair of burgandy shell MacNeils )...he really wants a PSP, so after we got through looking at the clothes, we went over to the toy section and he bought a porcelain doll to sell on ebay. Now, he is really excited and understands why his pop is obsessed with thrifting. He already has one bid on it! LOL


----------



## 32rollandrock

Exercising remarkable restraint, I left two pair of Majer wool trousers, neither of which showed any signs of having been worn or even winked at by moths. Majer may not float everyone's boat, including mine in many if not most cases, but not these. One was a Royal Stewart type pattern with yellow accents--simply gorgeous. The other was a more subdued tan-and-olive plaid pattern. Both obviously from the same donor, a tall gent with a 32 waist. If they had fit, I would've snapped, or if it were September, I would have snapped. But, having seen such things languish this time of year, I walked. If they're still there for the half-off Memorial Day sale that starts Friday, I'll bite.


----------



## CMDC

^Having sold you tartan pants in the past and knowing your weakness for them, I congratulate you on your restraint.


----------



## AncientMadder

My coworker who also thrifts snagged a great looking navy Hickey Freeman Loro Piani suit in my size for me, a recent model. The thing looks fantastic and only needs minor tailoring. But quicky I noticed the dreaded shiny seat and sleeves. Sad day.


----------



## triklops55

I found two brand new Brooks Brothers suits in my size today (44/39) at a local Salvation Army. I'm talking brand new with the white basting thread still attached and the cuff buttons in a plastic bag in the pocket. Italian made ones. One still has the BB tag on the cuff.
They were marked $17.50 each, but I got a discount because my 1 1/2 year old son is so cute. I paid $28 for two, brand new, unaltered Brooks Brothers suits. Unbelieveable!


----------



## Taken Aback

Those are _blues?_


----------



## CMDC

I forgot that Memorial Day at Value Village is 50% off. Absolute chaos. I did manage to leave with 2 ties from JPress plus one from Scotch House, Huntington, and Celine plus a beater madras from JCrew. Hit a few other spots but have nothing to show--BB glenplaid sack had schmutz on the pants plus what would have been a nice JPress blazer for someone had it not had a tad too much wear to it. Decided to leave it.


----------



## Steve Smith

^"schmutz" I like that word. Is there a visual counterpart to *onomatopoeia?*


----------



## Taken Aback

I saw a pair of black AE Evanston shoes in size 8 (or was it 8 1/2?) for less than $80 in an off-price shop, but was too gunshy to shell out the cash and take a chance at flipping them. I really just wished they were my size.


----------



## dshell

Steve Smith said:


> ^"schmutz" I like that word. Is there a visual counterpart to *onomatopoeia?*


Amazingly this was a question I asked someone about 4 days ago. It was in the context of an emoticon visually representing the emotion -- but I believe the same word would suit either use.


----------



## triklops55

Taken Aback said:


> Those are _blues?_


No, it's bragging.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thought better of it, but the red pair was gone the next day and didn't make it in on Friday. In fact, I haven't been in a thrift store since Thursday. I think this is a record.



CMDC said:


> ^Having sold you tartan pants in the past and knowing your weakness for them, I congratulate you on your restraint.


----------



## christphil

triklops55 said:


> No, it's bragging.


Haha. In which location did you find these treasures?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

triklops55 said:


> No, it's bragging.


Which those familiar with the genre will recognize as a form of the blues.


----------



## triklops55

christphil said:


> Haha. In which location did you find these treasures?


I found them on Saturday at the Salvation Army on Taylor. Funny thing is they had these brand new BB suits for $17.50 a piece, but they were selling a used Stafford suit for $30. Huh?

I also saw a pair of NWT BB shorts at the Winchester Salvation Army. Maybe they'll be having some more BB overstock or old stock coming in this week.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Ran across about 15 pairs of NOS vintage Corbin wool trousers. Twelve were pristine, two pair were good with a minor mothbite or two, and one pair (a fantastic green color) were pretty chewed up. One of the two pairs still had the alterations order ticket on the rear pocket button ('72). There were also about 20 brand new shirts, but only a couple of interest. Apparently someone didn't want to have to go to the shop too often and decided to bring the shop home.


----------



## christphil

triklops55 said:


> I found them on Saturday at the Salvation Army on Taylor. Funny thing is they had these brand new BB suits for $17.50 a piece, but they were selling a used Stafford suit for $30. Huh?
> 
> I also saw a pair of NWT BB shorts at the Winchester Salvation Army. Maybe they'll be having some more BB overstock or old stock coming in this week.


Another epic win from the SA on Taylor.


----------



## CMDC

My normally reliable Value Village today yielded nothing but a single surcingle belt.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Didn't do too bad for a low yield day: vintage Carl Zeiss Deltrintem 8 x 30 binoculars in the case for $12 and a seriously nice HSM for the Harvard Coop blue glenplaid sack suit in my size. I was going to fugue on the jacket yesterday when I found it, but I had mentioned the missing pants to the employees and, lo and behold, I came back today and the whole deal was hanging there waiting on me. (Now I've got them thinking there might be a vest back there too.)


----------



## Steve Smith

Zeiss binoculars, not too bad...


----------



## MrZipper

Came across a J. Press tuxedo today in [nearly] perfect condition. Alas, not my size. Expect it on the Exchange soon...


----------



## CMDC

Had it not been for a moth hole in the leg, there would have been a very happy 41L here with a beautiful BB Golden Fleece 3 piece sack. Did find a few things that will appear on the exchange soon. For me, 3 Burberry and a Hermes tie, plus a few sport shirts--LE and Tripler.


----------



## AlanC

Found a nice Invertere cotton safari jacket, but, alas, the owner had more than gotten his money's worth out of it. 

I ended up with a pair of flannel lined J Press khakis, a Lacoste polo, and some BB '346' patch madras trousers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A long losing streak broken a bit today: A pair of made-in-USA Sorel boots (they don't fit, and so will be flipped), a Zegna wool-cashmere blazer (doesn't fit, so will be flipped), a tan linen sack suit with almost no shoulder padding by an unfamiliar maker (fits, hurrah), a Robert Talbott button-down casual shirt (fits), a NWOT pair of Burberry linen trousers (haven't tried yet, will likely fit). Sadly, could not locate trousers for a 3/2 sack grey nailhead jacket by H. Freeman and Sons, so left it. Also left a nice 42R grey flannel pinstripe double-breasted suit, made in Italy, by Bachrachs. Would've snatched it if it had it fit, but feared a tough flip.


----------



## Cardinals5

Popped into one store today and saw a great looking Norman Hilton 3/2 MTM sack suit of Zegna cloth, but worn to death, and a orphaned Oxxford suit jacket (great fabric). The only things worth picking up were a pair of Cole Haan bits with very little wear and a Hathaway pinpoint shirt with a club collar requring a collar pin.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Decent, but low yield day. a good pair of AE Saratogas, a NWT BB Saxxon navy cardigan, a brand new pair of cashmere lined and handstitched made in Italy gloves, a few other odds and ends, and the highlight--a practically brand new pair of bespoke Maxwell (11 Saville Row London W1) slip-ons. Probably only keeping the gloves and this pair of Sax 5th Ave chinos I also found--oh, and a shrunken grain steerhide belt.

The Maxwells:


----------



## tonylumpkin

A couple really nice finds today. A pair of very lightly used Florsheim full brogues in white nubuck w/ brick soles. Also, a vintage white Hathaway OCBD. Its rare in that its 100% cotton and so many of the ones you find in thrifts are poly/cotton blends. Its tagged a 17.5/34 so I was very much planning on wearing it. However, its cut much slimmer than my BB OCBDs and would be better suite to a slimmer 17.

*---NON-TRAD WARNING---*

This is about as far from trad as you can get, but a great thrift find, I think...

Often, when and where you least expect it, you come across a gem.

I was outside my usual thrifting areas and had the chance to visit a few shops I'd never been to. One was a tiny store front that was literally stuffed floor to ceiling with so much...stuff...that the woman at the door warned me not to trip as I walked through the shop. Deep in the back was a rack of men's suits and literally the last one on the rack was this...

























I've thrifted more than a couple Saville Row items but I never thought I'd see a Nutter. I'm guessing its from is RTW line, but a Nutter nonetheless. How it made its way to a tiny thrift store in a dying, semi-rural town in W. Pa, I'll never know.


----------



## firedancer

Today, In addition to a nice sack, a couple pair of aldens and some cool ties for my dad and I, I found a Brooks Brothers bust form with a stand! It's got the golden fleece carved into the neck. Very cool. I was wanting to get a bust for my flips but this was a home run!


----------



## greeny

GentlemanGeorge said:


> The Maxwells:


What size are these? I want them


----------



## TheWGP

Had a bit of mourning today - saw a vintage 3/2 BB Golden Fleece in a great grey with subtle pinstripe. It was a three-piece suit - quite a find, really. Until I saw the gaping hole RIGHT on the lapel roll. :icon_pale:

Did come away with a few nice things - a 100% silk BB black & white plaid jacket in 40R - small sizes never show up here! - a Cable Car Clothiers shirt, and a couple of less-Trad things, also in small sizes.

Happy about that... but oh man, that GF 3-piece.


----------



## Bird Shooter

My first Mercer. Enamored, at $8.00.

Passed on a pair of Alden PTBs in tan calfskin (in my size) that needed a resole. I wonder if I will regret that. I've got an incoming pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings (cordovan) that I scored from the popular auction site, otherwise I may have caved.


----------



## MrZipper

Came across a Southwick for Paul Stewart tuxedo jacket today, but no pants to be found...

Also found a 3p tweed camel/white houndstooth suit by Anderson Little, with a reversible waistcoat (solid camel on the reverse), and *two* pairs of pants (one for each side of the waistcoat!). Sadly, it seemed to measure about a 42XS.


----------



## willis88

No good thrift stores here in Central IL...But their always good for a handful of good ties for ten dollars though... I bought a tweed tie the other day for three dollars...no brand on it though


----------



## 32rollandrock

So true. There are no good thrift stores in Central Illinois.



willis88 said:


> No good thrift stores here in Central IL...But their always good for a handful of good ties for ten dollars though... I bought a tweed tie the other day for three dollars...no brand on it though


----------



## firedancer

32rollandrock said:


> So true. There are no good thrift stores in Central Illinois.


Your GW in Lincoln wasn't too bad. And I always see you have some good finds. Are you sandbagging Poor Willis88?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

firedancer said:


> Your GW in Lincoln wasn't too bad. And I always see you have some good finds. Are you sandbagging Poor Willis88?:icon_smile_wink:


Indeed, I am.

That said, poor Willis has the misfortune of living in a community where the local GW puts a lot of stuff online. That, of course, is not the end-all--we've all seen, I think, as-new shell longwings marked at $3 next to Rockports marked at $30. But it surely does not help. Still, I believe there is an SA in poor Willis' neck of the woods where he should have the same shot as I of scoring a treasure, given that SA collects donations from retail outlets, ships everything to a central location for pricing, then ships it back out again to a half-dozen stores--kinda like those big tumbler things from which they draw the winning ticket.

This said, you found something at the Lincoln GW? I can't imagine. And when I was living in St. Louis, the pickings were thin, save for Value Village.


----------



## straw sandals

Anyone got a line on a good thrift store in San Francisco? There are lots of consignment shops, but they aren't yielding the kinds of tradly items that I'm looking for.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I think that the problem in SF, or most anywhere else, is that thrift stores never yield what you are looking for. They present you, more often, with puzzles: Should I buy a Sears Craftsman router for $20, even though I have never used a router and would be lost after plugging it in? You guessed it, I bought it. Gave it to a friend who knows routers--and who already had one just like it. He said it was a good buy, and I believe him. It is a small price to pay, a small gift to give, for someone who can give trusted advice on home repairs, and has. Hey--there's a box o' knives for a quarter apiece that wasn't here last time, better have a look.

My point is, you shouldn't be trolling thrift stores looking only for clothes, because that's a sure recipe for disappointment. You should be looking for whatever. As AlanC has pointed out, you should be combing the women's section--think how often you find quality women's garments in size 12-plus that were put in the men's section just because someone assumed. You should be looking through the 25-cent bins--I have found more than a few pocket squares and Pendleton scarves that way. You should know that a Kenwood KD-1033 turntable with cartridge--and with a 48-hour money-back guarantee in case it doesn't work when you get it home--can be flipped for a lot more than the sale price, if you can't use it yourself. You should know that the moment you say "I'm going to the thrift store today to find x or y," you will never find x or y that day, or that year, for that matter.

Ninety-nine-point-nine percent of the stuff in any given thrift store is worthless. You have to work to find the mother lode, and you have to go through the glassware, the household goods, the ladies' accessories, etc. At the end of the day, few people are going to give away something that is worth real money. Yet, they do it. And so, good luck finding that needle amid the hay.

Final word: If anyone knew of a good thrift store in SF or anywhere else, they would never tell you, anymore than the guy who caught the trophy bass will tell you which hole it was lurking in. End of the day, there are no short cuts.



straw sandals said:


> Anyone got a line on a good thrift store in San Francisco? There are lots of consignment shops, but they aren't yielding the kinds of tradly items that I'm looking for.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Bucking for a column? :smile:



32rollandrock said:


> I think that the problem in SF, or most anywhere else, is that thrift stores never yield what you are looking for. They present you, more often, with puzzles: Should I buy a Sears Craftsman router for $20, even though I have never used a router and would be lost after plugging it in? You guessed it, I bought it. Gave it to a friend who knows routers--and who already had one just like it. He said it was a good buy, and I believe him. It is a small price to pay, a small gift to give, for someone who can give trusted advice on home repairs, and has. Hey--there's a box o' knives for a quarter apiece that wasn't here last time, better have a look.
> 
> My point is, you shouldn't be trolling thrift stores looking only for clothes, because that's a sure recipe for disappointment. You should be looking for whatever. As AlanC has pointed out, you should be combing the women's section--think how often you find quality women's garments in size 12-plus that were put in the men's section just because someone assumed. You should be looking through the 25-cent bins--I have found more than a few pocket squares and Pendleton scarves that way. You should know that a Kenwood KD-1033 turntable with cartridge--and with a 48-hour money-back guarantee in case it doesn't work when you get it home--can be flipped for a lot more than the sale price, if you can't use it yourself. You should know that the moment you say "I'm going to the thrift store today to find x or y," you will never find x or y that day, or that year, for that matter.
> 
> Ninety-nine-point-nine percent of the stuff in any given thrift store is worthless. You have to work to find the mother lode, and you have to go through the glassware, the household goods, the ladies' accessories, etc. At the end of the day, few people are going to give away something that is worth real money. Yet, they do it. And so, good luck finding that needle amid the hay.
> 
> Final word: If anyone knew of a good thrift store in SF or anywhere else, they would never tell you, anymore than the guy who caught the trophy bass will tell you which hole it was lurking in. End of the day, there are no short cuts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No, the Bombay just felt extra-special tonight.



tonylumpkin said:


> Bucking for a column? :smile:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

straw sandals said:


> Anyone got a line on a good thrift store in San Francisco? There are lots of consignment shops, but they aren't yielding the kinds of tradly items that I'm looking for.


I remember a discussion of San Francisco thrifts over on style forum, the consensus seemed to be that there are plenty of good shops, but they're very competitive, and full of flippers.

Similar to 32rr's point, I don't really worry too much about the good store/bad store thing.

I have better luck at some places, but it tends to even out over time.

There are a couple 'bad' shops in town that consistently have nothing worth even considering.
I've maybe bought a half dozen things total from the two over the years, but they've been real gems: shell longwings, a NWOT Barbour Jacket, a southwick flannel suit in my size etc etc.


----------



## willis88

32rollandrock said:


> Indeed, I am.
> 
> That said, poor Willis has the misfortune of living in a community where the local GW puts a lot of stuff online. That, of course, is not the end-all--we've all seen, I think, as-new shell longwings marked at $3 next to Rockports marked at $30. But it surely does not help. Still, I believe there is an SA in poor Willis' neck of the woods where he should have the same shot as I of scoring a treasure, given that SA collects donations from retail outlets, ships everything to a central location for pricing, then ships it back out again to a half-dozen stores--kinda like those big tumbler things from which they draw the winning ticket.
> 
> This said, you found something at the Lincoln GW? I can't imagine. And when I was living in St. Louis, the pickings were thin, save for Value Village.


ahh...this is all true, but I just have bad luck, I should have chosen my words more carefully :smile:


----------



## Patrick06790

Scooped up three 15-33 ocbds today (see Exchange), plus an old Banana Republic fishing shirt and a really nifty old Brooks odd vest, navy with yellow stripes. This ends a long dry spell.


----------



## brantley11

Extreme Blues today

8, yes 8, BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Suits Flat Front Pants with Cuffs (3 Three Piece and 5 Two Piece). The Blues part, they were all 38-39 R. On top of that the store was running half off so they would have been $15/ea. So Sad


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hope you bought them all. At that price, you'll be able to find someone who can use them.



brantley11 said:


> Extreme Blues today
> 
> 8, yes 8, BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Suits Flat Front Pants with Cuffs (3 Three Piece and 5 Two Piece). The Blues part, they were all 38-39 R. On top of that the store was running half off so they would have been $15/ea. So Sad


----------



## Christophe

I found 2 Mercer and Son's button downs, like new, one "Buzzards Bay Blue" seersucker and one "Nantucket Red" seersucker. Unfortunately, they are a whole 4 inches too big in the neck, and sleeves 3 inches too long. I bought them, though, and if I can ever get pictures up on this forum, I'll put them on the exchange. If there are no takers, though, the bright side is I could probably make a hundred pocket squares out of these two shirts. 
Also, a nice Bert Pulitzer guard stripe repp, with the back seam torn all the way down and lining falling out. 

So sad.


----------



## leisureclass

32rollandrock said:


> I hope you bought them all. At that price, you'll be able to find someone who can use them.


Agreed!


----------



## 32rollandrock

PM me. If the neck is four inches too big for you, they must be in my neck (ahem) of the woods. Sleeves can usually be solved.



Christophe said:


> I found 2 Mercer and Son's button downs, like new, one "Buzzards Bay Blue" seersucker and one "Nantucket Red" seersucker. Unfortunately, they are a whole 4 inches too big in the neck, and sleeves 3 inches too long. I bought them, though, and if I can ever get pictures up on this forum, I'll put them on the exchange. If there are no takers, though, the bright side is I could probably make a hundred pocket squares out of these two shirts.
> Also, a nice Bert Pulitzer guard stripe repp, with the back seam torn all the way down and lining falling out.
> 
> So sad.


----------



## CMDC

I've concluded that summer is just worthless for thrifting, at least in these parts. While my yield this weekend was ok, it was nowhere worth the effort expended. 

Found a nice Southwick for Arthur Adler sack suit but was bummed that 3 others in my size had too much wear, most annoyingly wear at the bottom of the trouser cuffs. Note to self, always check this. I almost missed it. Also found a pair of M3s that I'm thinking are going to find their way to the exchange. It feels like, to quote LBJ, I'm riding a wire fence today.

Also experienced the problem of missing trousers for a nice HFreeman suit that someone here would have liked.

For the exchange will also be a Press herringbone jacket, plus Mercer shirt. Photos probably tomorrow.


----------



## Welch2ndWest

I saw the most beautiful navy pinstripe suit by Hickey Freeman on Sat. The pin stripe was a cool blue. The wool was brilliantly soft. It was my size! Sadly, it had 3 moth holes each the size of a quarter. So, I had to pass. Just my luck!


----------



## 32rollandrock

A nice vintage carving set by Gerber, a quality Panama cowboy hat for
an upcoming trip to Mexico, a storage cabinet for aquarium supplies but, sadly, no clothes to speak of. It's been dry.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Slim pickings in these parts, too. On the bright side I picked up two vintage Southwicks that fit me just barely on the snug side: a grey pinstripe 3/2 sack and a two button sack. I like the way the jackets fit, if a bit restrictive, but the trousers may need to go out a 1/2 inch or so in the waist. Oh, and a pair of brown suede medallion captoes for Gieves & Hawkes, no.1 Savile Row that might have been worn two or three times (about a size and a half too big for me, sadly).


----------



## conductor

Bought some shoes off of e-bay (not a thrift store I know, but sort of like a virtual thrift store). Shoes were listed as shell, looked like shell (pics were not very good). Got them today, not shell. Corrected grain. Arghh! 

Thrift stores have been slow as well. Sometimes I'll hit the jackpot at a store and find nothing for months or years at the same store.


----------



## AlanC

Does anyone know this label?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

^^Anyone, anyone?

I came across a fantastic old Brooks Brothers overcoat today tagged 45L. There was moth damage on the left sleeve, however. Had it been my size I would have gotten it. If anyone has any interest in it, and is willing to pay, say, about $20 for me to buy it and ship it to you, I _might_ be able to stop by that store at the end of next week to see if it's there. I'm out of town, and it would be a bit out of the way. It pained me to leave it, though.


----------



## Georgia

ArtVandalay said:


> Found a Brooks 3/2 Navy sack blazer in my size at St. Vinnie's last night. Other than the sleeves, a perfect fit. Very excite. Taking it to Mel the Tailor tomorrow to have the sleeves taken out.


Congrats! This is the best part of thrifting. Probably $6 for the blazer, and about $20 to take the sleeves out. Good investment.



Christophe said:


> I found 2 Mercer and Son's button downs, like new, one "Buzzards Bay Blue" seersucker and one "Nantucket Red" seersucker. Unfortunately, they are a whole 4 inches too big in the neck, and sleeves 3 inches too long. I bought them, though, and if I can ever get pictures up on this forum, I'll put them on the exchange. If there are no takers, though, the bright side is I could probably make a hundred pocket squares out of these two shirts.


You know - the pocket square idea isn't bad...probably wouldn't be very expensive either.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> ...On the bright side I picked up two vintage Southwicks that fit me just barely on the snug side: a grey pinstripe 3/2 sack and a two button sack. I like the way the jackets fit, if a bit restrictive, but the trousers may need to go out a 1/2 inch or so in the waist. Oh, and a pair of brown suede medallion captoes for Gieves & Hawkes, no.1 Savile Row that might have been worn two or three times (about a size and a half too big for me, sadly).


I love the old sacks...I have two Southwicks and a Norman Hilton that each need a bit of altering (I'll get it done before the Fall wedding season starts), but they are all built like tanks. What size are the captoes?

I've had some good luck over the past couple of weeks. Mainly off-season finds - but a few goodies here and there. I scored a Brooks Brothers shell cordovan belt that was 2" too long, but my cobbler happily punched an extra hole for me. I also found a really cool white Patagonia short sleeve popover - not really part of the 'trad' landscape, but very unique.


----------



## CMDC

A GW that's a bit further afield than my normal circuit had a collection of older JAB 3/2 sack suits--charcoal flannel pinstripe, glenplaid, grey flannel. Not my size so I left them--not sure whether they'd have moved on the exchange. They also had three nice Southwick sacks, but lacking trousers. At one of my regular haunts, found a nice Norman Hilton grey pinstripe suit. Was going to grab it for the exchange but upon closer inspection, hole in the trousers.

Did find a pair of Hanover burgundy ptbs for me in nice shape plus a few ties.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hurts to hear this, but I know what you mean. I routinely pass up better-quality Bachrach suits for $5 or less because the flip is impossible.



CMDC said:


> A GW that's a bit further afield than my normal circuit had a collection of older JAB 3/2 sack suits--charcoal flannel pinstripe, glenplaid, grey flannel. Not my size so I left them--not sure whether they'd have moved on the exchange. They also had three nice Southwick sacks, but lacking trousers. At one of my regular haunts, found a nice Norman Hilton grey pinstripe suit. Was going to grab it for the exchange but upon closer inspection, hole in the trousers.
> 
> Did find a pair of Hanover burgundy ptbs for me in nice shape plus a few ties.


----------



## leisureclass

Hit a Goodwill in Somerville, MA and had some major blues. I saw some great labels, Press, BB 346, Harris Tweed, Yale and Harvard Co-ops, but everything was huge or had moth holes, or both. Walked out with one very non-trad charles tyrwhitt spread collar, you know, just to mix things up.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I came across the ebay store of one of the big flippers in town here.
Now after seeing all the great stuff I missed out on I have a major case of Thrift Store Blues.



A question for the thrifters here, obviously these thing vary greatly from town to town and store to store, but:
What time of week do you find is the best to go? What time of day?


----------



## crs

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I came across the ebay store of one of the big flippers in town here.
> Now after seeing all the great stuff I missed out on I have a major case of Thrift Store Blues.
> 
> A question for the thrifters here, obviously these thing vary greatly from town to town and store to store, but:
> What time of week do you find is the best to go? What time of day?


I've never really thought about it in the sense of other people beating me to good stuff -- the regrets I have are when I had the opportunity, passed it up, reconsidered and then went back to find it gone.

The best time was yesterday. Or tomorrow. Sometimes, today.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ As is often said here on the forum, the secret to success with second hand is going regularly, like as much as possible, not any specific day, and being really really patient.


----------



## CMDC

Actually pretty good today. Two pairs of khakis--Brooks and LLB double L's. Nice vintage LE madras. Plus the following tie haul: BB, BB, BB, Allyn (dachshund emblematic), Ferragamo, LE silk knit.


----------



## CMDC

If you see plumes of smoke rising above the DC metro area, it is because I've offered a mighty sacrifice to the thrift gods. My best score ever. All in my size w/minimal wear.

Two pair of AE Westchester--brown and black calf. Two pair BB shell #8--ptb and cap toe.










These all had to come from the same guy. They were all right next to each other. If anyone is in the DC area and is a 9.5D, there are two pair of Cole Haan bit loafers in good shape (black and brown) at the Value Village on Gallows Rd near Tysons Corner. There also was a pair of Ferragamo burgundy loafers in 10.5D that I would have grabbed had I not already been buying these 4.


----------



## closerlook

WOW! WOW.



CMDC said:


> If you see plumes of smoke rising above the DC metro area, it is because I've offered a mighty sacrifice to the thrift gods. My best score ever. All in my size w/minimal wear.
> 
> Two pair of AE Westchester--brown and black calf. Two pair BB shell #8--ptb and cap toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These all had to come from the same guy. They were all right next to each other. If anyone is in the DC area and is a 9.5D, there are two pair of Cole Haan bit loafers in good shape (black and brown) at the Value Village on Gallows Rd near Tysons Corner. There also was a pair of Ferragamo burgundy loafers in 10.5D that I would have grabbed had I not already been buying these 4.


----------



## Cardinals5

Amazing finds, CMDC!


----------



## Georgia

CMDC said:


> Two pair of AE Westchester--brown and black calf. Two pair BB shell #8--ptb and cap toe.


Wow - that is epic. Great work!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've been slacking, but I generally hit the same four stores every day. Fortunately, they are all close to home and office, so I don't have to go out of my way. But it has been awfully dry. Haven't seen a Harris Tweed since March, and those are usually thick. But you really must, if you can, go every day. Once you get the inventory pegged, it takes ten minutes or less per store, presuming there is nothing. Still, that's a minimum of an hour or so per day in thrift stores, which adds up. I tell Mrs. 32 that it is better--and in the long run cheaper--than beer parlors.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I came across the ebay store of one of the big flippers in town here.
> Now after seeing all the great stuff I missed out on I have a major case of Thrift Store Blues.
> 
> A question for the thrifters here, obviously these thing vary greatly from town to town and store to store, but:
> What time of week do you find is the best to go? What time of day?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the sort of "Thrift Store score" of which legends are made. May you long wear those shoes and in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

True blues....

I was at a store I visit once a week and didn't find much--a nice vintage BB supima OCBD and a NOS vintage Universal Overall canvas jacket to flip--and figured I'd browse electronics for anything decent and saw this interesting instrument called a Gem Proportion Scope. It didn't have a price on it, so I brought it up to the checkout--big mistake, they looked it up on eBay.... Dejected, I left with nothing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't think you made a mistake. They probably would have looked it up anyway. But I've never heard of a thrift store doing this. At SA, they would neither look it up nor sell it--they'd send it back to HQ for pricing. At GW, they'd summon a manager who might or might not set a price, or accept an offer. Was this a for-profit place?



GentlemanGeorge said:


> True blues....
> 
> I was at a store I visit once a week and didn't find much--a nice vintage BB supima OCBD and a NOS vintage Universal Overall canvas jacket to flip--and figured I'd browse electronics for anything decent and saw this interesting instrument called a Gem Proportion Scope. It didn't have a price on it, so I brought it up to the checkout--big mistake, they looked it up on eBay.... Dejected, I left with nothing.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

It would have been simple enough to borrow a nearby sticker--but that's not my style. 

I suspect it is a for-profit store since it's the only one that charges sales tax, but they say 100% of profits go to charity. I don't know.... They do try to charge more than anywhere else.


----------



## rabidawg

A bit tangential, but if the thrift stores are in GA, they should be collecting sales tax regardless of whether they are for-profit or not-for-profit.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Uh-oh, wasn't expecting to draw the attention of tax enforcement.  It was across the river....


----------



## rabidawg

Don't worry; I'm on the good guys' side.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Nice find today.

Vintage NOS Roblee full brogues in burgundy Horween shell. Now the big quandry...they're my size...flip or keep.
They still have the original department store price tag on the sole. The guy got them for half off. He paid $14.50. I'm guessing they must be from the '60s, but are in near perfect condition. The tag in the picture is the Horween Shell tag.


----------



## straw sandals

^^ Oh my word. What size are they? If they're the right one, you could always flip them in my direction.


----------



## closerlook

G-R-A-I-L 

GRAIL 

WHAT IS THE SIZE?


----------



## leisureclass

I hope they're not a 10.5D...

(that was reverse psychology, just in case you missed it)


----------



## tonylumpkin

They're 13 Ds. I haven't tried them on yet. I don't want to crease them.


----------



## a4audi08

jesus at the shell. 

i hit a pretty big score about a week ago. bunch of hermes and ferragamo ties.


----------



## AlanC

My general feeling on absolute home run items that are my size is that I ought to keep them. I know the temptation to sell, but you'll never, ever find these in your size again. That's why you started thrifting. They've been waiting all these decades for you to find them and wear them. Keep those shells! Then find something in my size you'll sell cheap...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, I believe that all thrift stores collect sales tax. If they are run by SA or GW or some other 501(c)(3), then they don't pay income tax, but they will collect sales and pass it onto the state. Also, be aware that there are lots of de facto for-profit thrift stores that, in my view, abuse the tax code by convincing a 501(c)(3) to loan its name. The charity that allows its name to be used gets a tiny percentage for doing absolutely nothing. The store gets a measure of good PR while also luring donors with the promise of tax deductions, and getting sellable donations is make-or-break. Absolutely shady, but completely legal.



rabidawg said:


> A bit tangential, but if the thrift stores are in GA, they should be collecting sales tax regardless of whether they are for-profit or not-for-profit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> My general feeling on absolute home run items that are my size is that I ought to keep them. I know the temptation to sell, but you'll never, ever find these in your size again. That's why you started thrifting. They've been waiting all these decades for you to find them and wear them. Keep those shells! Then find something in my size you'll sell cheap...


Agreed.


----------



## jwooten

AlanC said:


> My general feeling on absolute home run items that are my size is that I ought to keep them. I know the temptation to sell, but you'll never, ever find these in your size again. That's why you started thrifting. They've been waiting all these decades for you to find them and wear them. Keep those shells! Then find something in my size you'll sell cheap...


+1! Absolutely keep them. Quite a score.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AlanC said:


> My general feeling on absolute home run items that are my size is that I ought to keep them. I know the temptation to sell, but you'll never, ever find these in your size again. That's why you started thrifting. They've been waiting all these decades for you to find them and wear them. Keep those shells! Then find something in my size you'll sell cheap...


I agree.

Plus, in case you need a reason, if they're a 13D you probably won't get as much for them as you would a smaller size.
Great find Tony!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Those are a keep, tonylumpkin. By the time you've flipped enough to forget about what you could get for them, you'll get the nerve to try them on. I keep everything rare and good in my size.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> At SA, they would neither look it up nor sell it--they'd send it back to HQ for pricing.


If I had to count the number of times I've asked for a price on something unmarked at SA, the successes would probably equal the number at GW. That said, it's much more difficult at SA, but with street smarts and a friendly demeanor you _can_ get it done.


----------



## closerlook

i never let go of stuff i find that fits. that's the whole point. anyway, the object of selling on the thrift exchange is to generate the modest funds to keep thifting and in turn take advantage of offering on the exchange. in the end one is stocking up their closets with items just like those. i say keep them - they are great. congrats!


----------



## CMDC

Agreed. Keep 'em. I can't imagine a find like that again--NOS in your size. The only exception I can see is if your shoe collection, and shell specifically, is so large that you don't think they'd get much wear anyway. Then you can use the funds for something that's been eluding you.


----------



## tonylumpkin

CMDC said:


> Agreed. Keep 'em. I can't imagine a find like that again--NOS in your size. The only exception I can see is if your shoe collection, and shell specifically, is so large that you don't think they'd get much wear anyway. Then you can use the funds for something that's been eluding you.


Thanks for weighing in everyone. CMDC comes closest to explaining why I'm torn. Its not that my collection of shell is so deep that it would relegate these to further years in the closet. Its that my line of work seldom (if ever) calls for me to more than boots or running shoes. Yesterday I was searching through the wooded hills of W. PA. in search of a downed military blimp. I don't have THAT many shoes, but I have more than enough dress shoes. On the other hand, these are beauties!

I'm usually a wide D, sometimes E, so how they fit will probably be the determining factor. We'll try them on tonight and make the call.


----------



## swb120

tonylumpkin said:


> Nice find today.


*TONY LUMPKIN!!!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

I can do it at one, presuming the right cashier is working--indeed, she doesn't even bother pointing out there isn't a price tag, she just rings it up at the going rate. Probably a fireable offense, but I am in there almost every day. Nothing doing at the other SA in town, no way, no how, as they say in the Wizard of Oz.

I have recently acquired a smartphone. Next time I run across a mystery item, I intend to google on the spot to see if it's worth buying.



Taken Aback said:


> If I had to count the number of times I've asked for a price on something unmarked at SA, the successes would probably equal the number at GW. That said, it's much more difficult at SA, but with street smarts and a friendly demeanor you _can_ get it done.


----------



## CMDC

swb120 said:


> *TONY LUMPKIN!!!*


Do you two actually frequent the same stores or have you staked out opposite territories? I can envision a Cold War like detente with each having their respective thrift store spheres of influence.


----------



## swb120

CMDC said:


> Do you two actually frequent the same stores or have you staked out opposite territories? I can envision a Cold War like detente with each having their respective thrift store spheres of influence.


Heh...it's far friendlier than my post suggests! I only hit one thrift store in the Pgh area, which TL also occasionally frequents. I just assume that he got it from "my" store!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I scored six J. Press Pressidential suits from your store yesterday, NWT, for $5 apiece. Just thought you should know.



swb120 said:


> Heh...it's far friendlier than my post suggests! I only hit one thrift store in the Pgh area, which TL also occasionally frequents. I just assume that he got it from "my" store!


----------



## phyrpowr

32rollandrock said:


> I scored six J. Press Pressidential suits from your store yesterday, NWT, for $5 apiece. Just thought you should know.


Ya know, some things you can just *KEEP TO YOURSELF!!*


----------



## 32rollandrock

On a more serious note, a nice Lane cedar chest today.


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> Heh...it's far friendlier than my post suggests! I only hit one thrift store in the Pgh area, which TL also occasionally frequents. I just assume that he got it from "my" store!


Swb's store is probably the one I visit least frequently, simply because I figure he's already taken all the good stuff. The shells actually came from the same store that gave up the Lobb's, of fond memory. Its a very friendly rivalry...as long as he stays away from that one store!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## crs

Blackwatch wool jacket for J. Peterman, perfect shape, $5 (made in South Africa). We eventually will see if I actually wear it, but even if I wear it only once a year, good deal. 

This was one of those times when I passed it up (six days ago), kind of regretted it and was shocked to see it still there today.

Also, a solid green linen tie made in Ireland, $2.


----------



## Georgia

32rollandrock said:


> On a more serious note, a nice Lane cedar chest today.


I'd love to find a cedar chest - perfect for summer sweater storage.


----------



## Welch2ndWest

While vacationing last week, I found a nice pair of brown Gucci captoes ($3). Sadly, these were not in my size, but I am sure they will be fodder for ebay. I also picked up a nice made in England Robert Talbert tie ($1), and a silk knit navy Lands End tie ($1). 

In the same thrift store as the ties, I came across the best score of my short thrifting career -a pair of vintage black captoed John Lobb's shoes w/ cedar trees ($4). From what I can tell these were the bespoke shoes made in London and not Paris. However, these might be before the Hermes take over of Paris.


----------



## Taken Aback

crs said:


> Blackwatch wool jacket for J. Peterman, perfect shape, $5 (made in South Africa). We eventually will see if I actually wear it, but even if I wear it only once a year, good deal.


I'd like to see a pic of that.


----------



## AlanC

BB OCBD pop-over--what!?

Any of you label daters got ideas on this?







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like a special order - the black letters, no size information. The care instructions make it look 1980s-90s.


----------



## CMDC

The other day I saw an unusual Samuelsohn suit--an interesting bluish/grey fabric--but it was unvented so I left it. Also a nice Georgetown U shop glenplaid sack suit that had a stain on the pants.

I did find my first pair of JPress khakis--in my size as well. I wouldn't pay full freight for them--they don't seem much different from anything offered by LLB. Certainly not Bills quality. For $5 though, into the closet they go.


----------



## Cardinals5

For any Greenvillians out there - the Miracle Hill in Greer on Wade Hampton has a pair of Alden Cape Cod burgundy bluchers (11B) for $7 in very good shape, a BB 3/2 sack suit in dark bluish-gray (42R, pants are 37-29), and a pair of Bills Khakis flat-front oxford canvas pants (38x31).


----------



## DFPyne

Cardinals5 said:


> For any Greenvillians out there - the Miracle Hill in Greer on Wade Hampton has a pair of Alden Cape Cod burgundy bluchers (11B) for $7 in very good shape, a BB 3/2 sack suit in dark bluish-gray (42R, pants are 37-29), and a pair of Bills Khakis flat-front oxford canvas pants (38x31).


If anyone is interested in proxying I would be interested in the 42R suit and the 38 Bills


----------



## leisureclass

Hit a few shops today in FL. Saw a beautiful pair of Florsheim Imperial PTBs, first they weren't my size (11.5), second they were sliced up on the side. A few larger sized Huntington OCBDs. Also a Barbour, which really sticks out like a sore thumb at a Goodwill in a warm climate. Unfortunately they're smarter than I thought, as it was marked 75 bucks. Blues...

Walked away from three stores with a Robert Talbott repp, J crew khaki shorts, no name navy trousers, and a silly pair of shoes (etienne aigner loafers) for my fiance.


----------



## rabidawg

Picked up an outstanding Polo Ralph Lauren black dinner suit. Made in the USA, grosgrain lapels (notch, but still very nice), grosgrain-covered buttons, grosgrain leg stripe, unvented, and in excellent condition. I found the jacket first, and then hunted through three aisles of pants until I found the matching trousers. The blues . . . size 46 long, so it's eventually bound for the exchange or the 'Bay.


----------



## LouB

Found an almost unworn pair of Weejuns at Goodwill in Savannah in my size. Wore them a few days later and smelled stale cigarette smoke. Apparently, they were in the home of a heavy smoker and did not manifest their foul odor until my feet heated them up. Ugh. Gave them a heavy spritzing of Meguiar's Odor Eliminator, but i suspect that won't help any. Back to a Goodwill they will go...


----------



## Steve Smith

Put those Weejuns outside where they can air out for a few weeks and the smoke smell may go away. It worked for me on a thrifted woven leather belt.


----------



## LouB

Thanks, will give that a try!



Steve Smith said:


> Put those Weejuns outside where they can air out for a few weeks and the smoke smell may go away. It worked for me on a thrifted woven leather belt.


----------



## Taken Aback

Today, I saw an unworn pair of chesnut brown AE Graysons with the original price sticker. Probably the first time I've ever seen new AE's in a thrift. Some shopwear, but size _18_ was a no-go for me.

A local off-price shop got quite a load of AL items. There's lots of the past season AL assortment which feature two-stitch button polos, PRL-esque chinos, and some damages mixed in. Of the stuff that was bearable, most weren't in my size.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've had a pretty interesting run...

Someone unloaded an expensive lot of very nice cookware the other day; I got five pieces of Health Craft stovetop pots in an array of sizes, four of them with lids (one is interchangable with another and with the steamer insert) one had a double boiler, also a 10 3/4" Health Craft oil core electric skillet, a pristine Commercial Aluminum Cookware Calphalon wok-looking thing with a dome lid, an all stainless steel made in USA Revere Ware 2 qt. double boiler, a couple of other nice baking and cooking implements, and then, not to be greedy, I talked my girlfriend into buying a pristine blue enameled Catherineholm lotus pot and a vintage West Bend Discovery 14-or-so" oil core electric skillet (which I wish I had bought for myself) with nice wooden handles (which I've never seen anywhere else). Anyway, got it all for about $50-$60, and on the way out I grabbed a NWT Polo RL white Douglas fit tab collar shirt in my size (15-32). Not bad, I must say, even if it's not all clothes...

Oh, and that's not to mention the never-used looking Bron Coucke Professional mandoline I got a week ago or so.... Maybe now I'll stumble onto a house with a kitchen to put it all in.


----------



## crs

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I've had a pretty interesting run...
> 
> Someone unloaded an expensive lot of very nice cookware the other day; I got five pieces of Health Craft stovetop pots in an array of sizes, four of them with lids (one is interchangable with another and with the steamer insert) one had a double boiler, also a 10 3/4" Health Craft oil core electric skillet, a pristine Commercial Aluminum Cookware Calphalon wok-looking thing with a dome lid, an all stainless steel made in USA Revere Ware 2 qt. double boiler, a couple of other nice baking and cooking implements, and then, not to be greedy, I talked my girlfriend into buying a pristine blue enameled Catherineholm lotus pot and a vintage West Bend Discovery 14-or-so" oil core electric skillet (which I wish I had bought for myself) with nice wooden handles (which I've never seen anywhere else). Anyway, got it all for about $50-$60, and on the way out I grabbed a NWT Polo RL white Douglas fit tab collar shirt in my size (15-32). Not bad, I must say, even if it's not all clothes...
> 
> Oh, and that's not to mention the never-used looking Bron Coucke Professional mandoline I got a week ago or so.... Maybe now I'll stumble onto a house with a kitchen to put it all in.


You know, I walk right past all the non-clothes items in thrift stores. One addiction is enough for me.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

crs said:


> You know, I walk right past all the non-clothes items in thrift stores. One addiction is enough for me.


I hear you, but having been a chef it's hard to resist.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm finding Estate sales to be more and more rewarding. Yesterday was a treasure trove of trad items.

A bunch of barely worn Chipp novelty ties, including several all time classics ("Screw Ewe", "Cooked Turkey", "Yellow Snow"). Sadly they are too narrow to look good on my wide self.


Two beautiful tweed jackets:

First, a gorgeous Harris Tweed, half belted bi-swing.


...and a 3/2 sack, fairly understated horse blanket.


Also, I've decided to sell the Roblee shell shortwings. They're a bit too narrow for me and I just don't see me giving them the wear they deserve.I listed them over on Styleforum, earlier this week at a fairly steep price, $349. I've had some interest, but no takers. I had a couple people here say they might be interested in them. I'd let them go for $275 shipped CONuS


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

crs said:


> You know, I walk right past all the non-clothes items in thrift stores. One addiction is enough for me.


I'll always just take a peek at the non clothing items.

I got a bunch of NWT All-Clad pans for a couple bucks.


----------



## AncientMadder

Nice score on the Chipp ties, tonylumpkin! I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## CMDC

Total shutout today.


----------



## 32rollandrock

First-ever purchase of new goods at GW today, a pair of made-in-Turkey Turkish bathrobes. $15 each.


----------



## Taken Aback

Saw a couple emblematic ties today marked as "Just Jack" (IIRC). Anyone know the brand?


----------



## AncientMadder

A break from the blues: Today I made my greatest trad thrift find ever. These are all 42 L, my size:







--Brooks Brothers olive corduroy jacket, 3/2 sack
--Brooks Brothers gray flannel suit, three piece
--Brooks Brothers gray glen plaid suit
--Brooks Brothers gray herringbone suit
--Brooks Brothers olive poplin suit, 2-button sack, wash and wear
--Brooks Brothers tan poplin suit, 2-button sack, wash and wear

Natural shoulders, 2" cuffs, swelled edges, 2-button sleeves, and other trad details abound.

I left one additional 42 L Brooks suit, a charcoal pinstripe, because of bumpy shoulders. Also passed on a ~ 46 L Cable Car Clothiers khaki poplin 3/2 sack SC and an XL LL Bean Norwegian sweater.



Andover Shop blue tweed with cool charging bull lining, 46 L


----------



## leisureclass

^ Haul of a lifetime. WOW


----------



## tonylumpkin

^^Now, who's envious of who? Nicely done!


----------



## Cardinals5

Great finds, AncientMadder - I'm particularly jealous of that Brooks cord sack


----------



## CMDC

Ditto. That corduroy is fantastic. I love it when someone your size decides to donate a ton of stuff and it's all nicely lined up waiting for you.


----------



## AlanC

^^Wow, AM--instant wardrobe! Congratulations!


----------



## JLWhittington

Wow. This is my thrifting dream! (BTW, happy to buy your 46L tweed.....)


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Might want to go back and snag, at least, the Bean sweater. Sometimes when you--or at least I--hit it big, you leave stuff thinking that, perhaps you are overly greedy or spending too much. This doesn't sound like one of those times.

Congrats.


----------



## swb120

Wow. Congrats, AncientMadder...impressive haul!


----------



## TweedyDon

Absolutely wonderful, AncientMadder! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LouB

Found a nice , "Makers" white BB OCBD in 14.5/33 this afternoon and grabbed it for my son. He put it on and I got a "meh" out of him.

I also saw an oddity in the store - a BB thick OCBD with a club collar, seven buttons and French cuffs. Label intact, no size anywhere. Looks like it had never been worn. Only marking in the shirt was a "Sanforized" stamp at the bottom of the front placket. No darts or plackets on the back.

Was this a custom shirt?


----------



## leisureclass

^^ If your son really doesn't want the BB OCBD I'd take it off your hands, that's my size...


----------



## tonylumpkin

Anyone recognize this Lauren label? Its on a navy blazer and I've never seen a Lauren line with that particular label before.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

It's from the premium part of the licensed, and no longer affiliated with RL, "Lauren, Ralph Lauren" line.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If that BB OCBD has an 18 neck, snap it up and send it my way. I'm digging the club collar.



LouB said:


> Found a nice , "Makers" white BB OCBD in 14.5/33 this afternoon and grabbed it for my son. He put it on and I got a "meh" out of him.
> 
> I also saw an oddity in the store - a BB thick OCBD with a club collar, seven buttons and French cuffs. Label intact, no size anywhere. Looks like it had never been worn. Only marking in the shirt was a "Sanforized" stamp at the bottom of the front placket. No darts or plackets on the back.
> 
> Was this a custom shirt?


----------



## AlanC

I picked up a couple of hunt prints today, nothing extraordinary, but I liked them for the price ($6/ea):


----------



## Titus_A

32rollandrock said:


> you leave stuff thinking that, perhaps you are overly greedy or spending too much.


For some reason I'm feeling bitter today, so I'll share a story like this: I left Shelby Foote's collection of wool ties hanging on a peg. I went to the historian's estate sale in Memphis: it was packed with stuff he had never owned that the company had brought in to sell at elevated prices to the crowd, but among the few things of his were three or four wool ties in browns and greys, $3 each. I thought, "man, I don't need any ties right now" and walked out without them, picking up some records and a pitcher instead. What was I thinking?


----------



## TweedyDon

Those are lovely prints, Alan--congratulations!


----------



## AncientMadder

Thanks everyone for the congratulations on the recent Brooks Brothers score. It was an exciting find that I don't think I'll ever top.

AlanC, those are some nice-looking prints.


----------



## CMDC

Titus_A said:


> For some reason I'm feeling bitter today, so I'll share a story like this: I left Shelby Foote's collection of wool ties hanging on a peg. I went to the historian's estate sale in Memphis: it was packed with stuff he had never owned that the company had brought in to sell at elevated prices to the crowd, but among the few things of his were three or four wool ties in browns and greys, $3 each. I thought, "man, I don't need any ties right now" and walked out without them, picking up some records and a pitcher instead. What was I thinking?


Yeah, I'd have grabbed those. Having some interesting provenance would be fun. Earlier this year I thrifted a HF sport coat that was made for former National Security Advisor Sandy Berger. Much too big so I sold it. Being in DC I try to keep an eye our for things like that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't sell yourself short. Keep at it long enough and you'll do better. Mountaineering has its Everest, but with thrifting, there is always a higher peak.



AncientMadder said:


> Thanks everyone for the congratulations on the recent Brooks Brothers score. It was an exciting find that I don't think I'll ever top.
> 
> AlanC, those are some nice-looking prints.


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> Earlier this year I thrifted a HF sport coat that was made for former National Security Advisor Sandy Berger.


Did you check the pockets for classified documents?


----------



## CMDC

^It was clean.


----------



## 32rollandrock

He didn't ask if it was clean, he asked if there were any documents. Sorry, couldn't resist.



CMDC said:


> ^It was clean.


----------



## TheWGP

32rollandrock said:


> He didn't ask if it was clean, he asked if there were any documents. Sorry, couldn't resist.


LOL, the poor folks at the National Archives will have a fit if they have to start combing thrift stores for classified documents that "slipped into pockets" by accident! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## zbix

TheWGP said:


> LOL, the poor folks at the National Archives will have a fit if they have to start combing thrift stores for classified documents that "slipped into pockets" by accident! :icon_smile_big:


The other day I picked up a blazer off the rack that had half a dozen old skeleton keys in the pocket. Not going to lie, it piqued my curiosity just a bit. Treasures untold I'm sure...


----------



## TheWGP

zbix said:


> The other day I picked up a blazer off the rack that had half a dozen old skeleton keys in the pocket. Not going to lie, it piqued my curiosity just a bit. Treasures untold I'm sure...


Neat - my kids love those old things. You just don't see them anymore.

For those who may not be aware (or for later readers): AlanC, 32rnr and I were referring to Sandy Berger's actual theft of documents from the National Archives:
https://articles.cnn.com/2005-09-08/politics/berger.sentenced_1_sandy-berger-documents-terror-threats?_s=PMOLITICS


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm getting to be on a bit of a streak. Two beautiful jackets today, and at what I consider to be one of the least productive stores I visit too.

*Zegna Mainline travel jacket. Pretty recent.*










*Oxxford wool/alpaca blend. Amazing fabric and in mint condition.*


----------



## leisureclass

I only seem to be able to find ties lately. Today I did much better than usual though, Andover shop Repp, and an ancient Press raw silk with narrow stripes.


----------



## CMDC

Good day today. Immaculate JPress grey super 120s suit; JPress blue sport shirt (NY vintage); 2 BB white pinpoint ocbds.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Jealous of you-all on the East Coast. Never, ever have I found anything from Press.


----------



## CMDC

Yeah, there is definitely an advantage there. That said, I do come across things that I think would be just as unlikely, geographically. I've found probably a half dozen Cable Car Clothiers items over the years, none in my size alas.


----------



## Andy Roo

I actually found a Press jacket in San Diego a few years ago.


----------



## DFPyne

There was the J. Press in San Francisco for a while, but that hasn't been open for years. Though I will say everytime I go thrifting in southern CT I find atleast one item of J. Press without fail.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I once found a Japanese market J. Press jacket in Iowa.


----------



## AlanC

No blues today. I had the best single store haul I've _ever_ had (pics tomorrow, I hope).

I was in a far flung part of town for a funeral this morning. After it was over I checked my iPhone, and it indicated there was a thrift store nearby. I had never been to that store, and had no expectations. Most of this stuff is my size and wearable.

2 Venanzi suits
1 Saint Andrews suit
1 Venanzi sportcoat
1 Canali sportcoat
1 "made in Italy" sportcoat of high quality (trying to figure out the maker, see below)

2 Venanzi shirts
2 Ben Silver linen shirts
1 Paul Stuart linen shirt
1 Thomas Pink linen shirt

1 Paul Stuart plaid linen/silk/wool Harrington jacket (made in England)
1 Paul Stuart rain jacket (made in Italy)

1 Orvis navy Harrington (not from the same donor as the other stuff)

I left an Oxxford suit coat I couldn't match to any trousers (frustrating) and a pair of Paul Stuart cords with stains.

Here's the makers label for the mystery sportcoat:


----------



## CMDC

Wow. Congrats. After going to the funeral, maybe there was a higher power at work. Thrift gods???


----------



## 32rollandrock

Venanzi makes--made--good stuff. Weird that it would be showing up in a thrift so fast--didn't all that stuff get shipped to KC two-three years ago?

I was pleased to score a couple Ben Silver ties in the past week, plus a glorious Fair Isle sweater vest, cardigan style, this afternoon. LL Bean, but made in Scotland, and a real stunner. It was sitting there waiting for me, right next to the door when I walked in.


----------



## arkirshner

Titus_A said:


> For some reason I'm feeling bitter today, so I'll share a story like this: I left Shelby Foote's collection of wool ties hanging on a peg. I went to the historian's estate sale in Memphis: it was packed with stuff he had never owned that the company had brought in to sell at elevated prices to the crowd, but among the few things of his were three or four wool ties in browns and greys, $3 each. I thought, "man, I don't need any ties right now" and walked out without them, picking up some records and a pitcher instead. What was I thinking?


I have purchased quite a few pieces of antique furniture and art works at estates sales and I am curious as to how the place was decorated. If you have the time I would appreciate any non sartorial observations.


----------



## AlanC

Yes, the Venanzi stuff likely did come from the haul that was shipped to KC. What I got today all recent, in excellent shape.

Post a pic of that Fair Isle.



32rollandrock said:


> Venanzi makes--made--good stuff. Weird that it would be showing up in a thrift so fast--didn't all that stuff get shipped to KC two-three years ago?
> 
> I was pleased to score a couple Ben Silver ties in the past week, plus a glorious Fair Isle sweater vest, cardigan style, this afternoon. LL Bean, but made in Scotland, and a real stunner. It was sitting there waiting for me, right next to the door when I walked in.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The sweater (apologies for lousy pictures--it's more orange and less green than it appears). Marked XXL, but small for the tag. Still, a bit loose on me. I'm debating what to do with it:



Next, I need some help from the vintage Topsider crowd. Scored a pair (pictured) during late afternoon rounds. No country of origin indicated, and size marking is 91/2S. They've been worn, but just barely. Completely unlined--no inner sole. They're a bit big for my 8.5 feet, but not as much as I'd expect for a 9.5--I'm figuring that may be because they're not broken in. Any guesses as to age? Should they be without inner soles?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I thought I had struck it big today when I spied 3 Oxxford suits in the "38" section of my local establishment. Upon further investigation, however, they turned out to be closer to 42's and had holes at that. Ah well. Better luck next time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I'm thinking you might want to move those trousers to the Exchange thread.


----------



## LouB

Yep, asleep at the wheel (or keyboard). Moved!



32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm thinking you might want to move those trousers to the Exchange thread.


----------



## LouB

Found a nice Polo University Club pinstripe suit that will take only slight alterations to fit my son. Sad news - found the jacket for 3/2 sack that fit perfectly. Located the pants on another rack, only to discover that there were significant moth holes at the zipper...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Getting picky: Left a made-in-England 42R cashmere-and-wool blend DB overcoat in charcoal with peak lapels. The label wasn't familiar, felt like more wool than cashmere, no percentage indicated, it was a tad small for me and I have a ton of overcoats already. Still, no moth bites or other flaws. If it had been half-off, I probably would have bit, but I've seen too many nicer ones languish far too long on the exchange.


----------



## leisureclass

Christ Church Thrift in Cambridge today: More Andover Shop than I've ever seen in one place (other than the shop itself). Of course the AS tie had coffee stains, and all the suits were somewhere in the 42-44 range probably (too big for me), darted with not so natural shoulders. Found a beautiful Haspel for Harvard Co-op wash n wear khaki suit. The jacket was basically perfect. While I was checking the pants to see if minor alterations would be possible I found an ink stain and a spot almost worn through on the butt!


----------



## CMDC

^This raises a question I often ask myself while thrifting...Would you rather find great things but have them be damaged or find nothing at all? In the end you've still got nothing. I prefer being shut out completely.  I always curse the nice pieces that I have to leave behind for being unwearable.


----------



## AlanC

^I stopped by a shop I rarely visit and saw a Turnbull & Asser shirt, which shocked me because I never would have expected it at that store. The bad news is it was too worn to wear, and not quite cheap enough to get for the buttons. And although I was annoyed that I couldn't get it, I was still heartened to see that store with an actual high-end label. It will make me go back sooner than otherwise.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ I agree with Alan, it's nice to see the stuff there even if you don't take it home. Nice to know that other people care or cared about getting the good stuff. I guess what bothers me a little bit in these situations is the thrifts that let obviously stained stuff make it to the floor. Who wants a coffee stained tie?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'd rather get skunked.


----------



## Taken Aback

One should always be on guard when shopping in a thrift shop, but I find it ironic that _third-tier_ off-price retailers are even more likely to send known damaged goods to the floor, _and_ with the desire to fool the customer. Feeling more confident in thrift shop quality control than that of some retail stores was not something I ever expected.


----------



## leisureclass

Not to pile on about this, but I forgot to mention, in the same trip this morning I spotted my first Mercer and Sons shirt ever, and a pen had exploded all over the pocket...


----------



## Taken Aback

Did it have dry cleaning tags?. It's nice to see those on stained items to further help in killing the stray "_oxyclean?_" thought.


----------



## leisureclass

Haha yeah, I think it did


----------



## AncientMadder

This is the woeful tale of three orphans. 

The first, an un-trad but beautiful E. Zegna for Wilkes Bashford blue flannel jacket, double breasted, my size. No pants to be found.

The second, a Southwick chalk stripe, 3/2, my size. Even better than the Zegna. No pants to be found.

Now the real heartbreaker. As a Utah thrifter, I don't come across a whole lot of trad stuff. One J Press jacket one time, the occasional vintage Brooks stuff. Then, somehow I find this:



Chipp solid gray flannel jacket, 3/2, made in 1957. Somehow still in excellent condition. And it fits pretty well to boot.



But: no pants to be found. The sad thing is that the thrift store tag indicates there were pants, but someone must have bought them separately. I've been back twice now to look for them, with no luck.

Now I'm wondering: Is there any reasonable use left for this awesome but orphaned jacket? Any cure for these blues?


----------



## firedancer

I would wear that jacket , I may look into some different buttons though. Did you find this at DI?


----------



## CMDC

^I'd be inclined to keep it also. I normally don't advocate wearing odd jackets. Being flannel, though, I think this is doable--much more so than if it were worsted wool. Then, you'd be out of luck. Get some different buttons. Should work well w/khakis and a blue ocbd.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I was recently torn about a lawn mower at GW. I already have a perfectly good one, but this was a Lawn Boy with a bigger motor than mine, plus mulching, plus side or rear discharge. I finally left it, reasoning that $50 was too much to spend for something that I couldn't hear run (the tank was empty, but yeah, I probably coulda run home and got some pre-mix--it was a two-cycle). Amazingly, it lasted a day (looked in real good shape) and then it was gone. But whoever bought it left the rear bag. And the side bag. And the mulching attachment, all of which were in a cardboard box right next to the blasted mower. That box was still there three days later--I think it's there as I write this.

I don't know why, but I nearly cried.


----------



## AncientMadder

Yep, DI.

I thought about replacing the buttons but worry it will be immediately obvious it's a suit jacket. I might just put it on display in my apartment, alongside this made to measure madras sack from 1966 I picked up recently that's too short. My own small trad museum.



Edit: OK, you guys have convinced me. I'm going to swap out the buttons and give it a try. What type of buttons would you suggest?


----------



## CMDC

After the initial rush of finding a $7 Brioni jacket that seemed good to go--clean on the front, sleeves, and great lining--big ink stain on the back. Also found a nice sage colored Shetland--hole in the chest. Finally, AE Shelton's that I maybe should have bought but they needed new heels which would have driven up the final cost.


----------



## MrZipper

The brand quality of today's trip was much higher than usual: quite a bit of Hickey Freeman, H. Freeman & Sons, a Corneliani coat, Oxxford suit, Southwick for Paul Stuart tux, and a J.Press grail blazer. And yet, none of it was in good enough condition to bring home for myself or the exchange. Bah.


----------



## CMDC

Corneliani suit w/splotches of goop. JPress flannel chalk stripe suit--no pants. Found two vintage Aquascutum dress shirts that had collars just a bit too 1970s in size. Left 'em. On the plus side, several of the thrifts are starting to turn over into fall offerings. More sweaters and jackets appearing; fewer racks devoted to t-shirts.


----------



## triklops55

I had to leave behind two brooks brothers gray flannel sack suits. I believe they were brand new. Goodwill wanted $100 apiece. Expensive for a thrift, but cheap for new BB suits. 
Alas, they were one size too small. I did buy the tropical weight sack suit that they did have in my size. Still got the blues though.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
:crazy:...and what size were the suits?


----------



## AlanC

Can anyone identify this Patagonia jacket? It has no hood and has fleece lining. I'm not well-versed Patagonia-ese.









(with that awful picture you may not be able to tell it's a jacket at all)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## firedancer

Hey Alan, 
That's just the old Patagonia jacket. I can't think of what they called it but that and the snap fleece pullover were there bread and butter items at the time. I'm assuming at least 8 years old, with emphasis on at least. Probably made in the USA also, Yes? 

What did you need to know about it. Value? I think I could throw it on the bay for $15 and get about that. I wouldn't expect more than $20. 

I wore the heck out of one just like it in HS.


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. Yeah, it's just a basic jacket. It is made in USA. I think I'm going to keep it. I washed it this evening, and it cleaned up well. I think it will be just the thing for knocking around in. And I've certainly been in need of more outerwear...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

firedancer said:


> Hey Alan,
> That's just the old Patagonia jacket. I can't think of what they called it but that and the snap fleece pullover were there bread and butter items at the time. I'm assuming at least 8 years old, with emphasis on at least. Probably made in the USA also, Yes?
> 
> What did you need to know about it. Value? I think I could throw it on the bay for $15 and get about that. I wouldn't expect more than $20.
> 
> I wore the heck out of one just like it in HS.


Patagonia, particularly the vintage stuff is pretty popular on ebay.

I put a couple old snap-ts up a while back and got like $60 each.


----------



## jimskelton1

Looking for BB wash and wear green suit pants only in size 33 to 36 if anyone has or sees. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

BNIB pair of JM saddle shoes, made in USA in 8D, a smidge small for me. Marked $195 reduced to $120--that's what the sticker on the box said. They were marked $24.95. Debated with myself for several minutes, then left them, reasoning the flip would be difficult, given the brand and size--the box had made-of-all-recycled-material printed on it, so it could not have been that old (old-school Aristocrafts would have been a different story entirely). Also left the brand-new made in Mexico or India (both countries were represented) Cole Haan bit loafers and Florsheim Imperial wingtips in the same size and for the same price.


I did, however, buy the brand-new-without-box AE PAs, merlot, in 8D. A veritable steal.


----------



## firedancer

Are you keeping the PAs R&R?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nope--they're in play.



firedancer said:


> Are you keeping the PAs R&R?


----------



## triklops55

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> :crazy:...and what size were the suits?


42 R. I'm a 44R


----------



## firedancer

6 press suits, 2 Presidentials, and a GF chalk stripe sack 5 had moth damage. Blues! 

2 Cashmere argyle Neiman Marcus Crews, Mint! Snagged those for myself.


----------



## eagle2250

triklops55 said:


> 42 R. I'm a 44R


Size 42R? Phew!! In a somewhat sick and twisted sort of way, I am relieved. As a size 46R, I guess I won't have to count missing out on those suits as a personal account of..."thrift store blues!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Two BB non-iron BD pinpoint shirts for the exchange, a made-in-England reddish wool J. Crew turtleneck for me, an LL Bean butterscotch cable-knit sweater for me and a whole bunch of NWOT cashmere sweaters, v-neck, most in navy, a few in forest green, all size large, which will soon be posted on the exchange. They'll be $15 each or two for $25.


----------



## Taken Aback

I _still_ see a new pair of burgundy AE Graysons lingering at a local thrift after a month or so. They mock me by remaining 18B.


----------



## MrZipper

Are clowns trad?



Taken Aback said:


> I _still_ see a new pair of burgundy AE Graysons lingering at a local thrift after a month or so. They mock me by remaining 18B.


----------



## CMDC

Labor Day, like most holidays, is 50% off at Value Village. Complete mayhem. The one Viyella shirt I found wasn't worth standing in line for a half hour.

Yesterday I did find a nice JPress Burlington Knot tie.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just one Alan Paine sweater today--I spotted it three weeks ago, but was waiting for the 50-percent off sale. Perhaps I am getting overly picky.



CMDC said:


> Labor Day, like most holidays, is 50% off at Value Village. Complete mayhem. The one Viyella shirt I found wasn't worth standing in line for a half hour.
> 
> Yesterday I did find a nice JPress Burlington Knot tie.


----------



## Steve Smith

MrZipper said:


> Are clowns trad?


Only when they walk trad.


----------



## AlanC

The best part of the Labor Day sales is that now they'll be restocking with fall stuff.


----------



## CMDC

^Exactly. That's what I've been telling myself. Clear out the t-shirts and shorts, bring in the tweed and sweaters.


----------



## DFPyne

Season opening of my favorite thrift store today. Picked up a nice Harris Tweed, some braces, a pocket square, a Patagonia pocket fleece, Stubbs and Wooten loafers, and Lactose half zip pocket rain coat a la Take Ivy. 

Blues: Had my wallet stolen last night and could only spend the little cash my girlfriend had in her wallet. Thus had to leave behide two nice Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack suits that didn't fit me but I would have liked to offer on the exchange. One 44L and one 45R - both blue flannel herringbone. If there is any interest ill try to go back and see if they are still there later in the week.


----------



## AlanC

DFPyne said:


> ...and Lactose half zip pocket rain coat a la Take Ivy.


It's a good thing you're not Lactose intolerant.


----------



## DFPyne

AlanC said:


> It's a good thing you're not Lactose intolerant.


Doh! Damn you spell check. It's a good thing I'm not Lacoste intolerant either.


----------



## firedancer

Blues , mushroom flannel pf trousers. Moths. 

Cheers, PRL yellow Cotton crewneck, Thomas pink French cuff tattersall ( Ireland) , Aran crafts merino Aran sweater and a Barbour Eskdale.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A brand-new pair of made-in-USA Lacrosse winter boots, like Sorels, with thick felt liners and steel shanks. I left them because they were too big (I'm guessing a size 10). Perhaps I should go back...

Update: I went back. They are size 9, coming soon to an exchange near you...


----------



## DFPyne

Went to the thrift store to find the men's section flooded. Major blues.


----------



## Orgetorix

DFPyne said:


> Went to the thrift store to find the men's section flooded. Major blues.


Which one?


----------



## CMDC

The jackets are now out. LLB barn coat plus a nice made in England navy wool top coat from Raleighs of DC. Blues, 2 Burberry's raincoats w/too much wear.


----------



## leisureclass

Blues...Andover Shop Sack, lightweight tweed, great looking 3/2, undarted, really natural shoulders. It was only when I got to the mirror that I saw the 3 moth holes and that it was about a size too small.


----------



## swb120

Finally, a decent day at the thrift shop! Just a few of the things: 5 like new 16-33 Brooks Bros. non-iron dress shirts. An amazing tweed s'coat, made in Ireland, with working buttonholes! Some great trad ties. About 5 or 6 surcingle belts. A pr of Florsheim shell cordovan wingtips. A brand new BB Madison blazer and suit (the most current models/tags). 4 sweet red summer pants, cuffed (Berle, Chipp). I even found 2 beautiful like new fairway woods from Titleist and Taylor Made (with covers) and a set of used Big Bertha irons! I also found a beautiful gray herringbone 3/2 J Press sack, but with multiple moth holes.

Much of this will soon be coming to a Thrift Exchange thread near you.


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's about twice as much as I've found at the thrifts in total since May. Nice haul.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tony Lumpkin must've slept in.

I found two nearly new pairs of Florsheim Imperial longwings, one black pebblegrain, the other scotch pebblegrain. Both made in USA with tan inner soles, no v-cleat--rubber heels (actually, only the back half of the heel is rubber, rest is leather, and the sole has the infamous woodgrain appearance). Anyone know when Florsheim made the switch to rubber heels?


----------



## AlanC

I thrifted Don Draper's overcoat!

Okay, one just like it at least. It's a Dhalishan cashmere in navy that is exactly like the one linked below, only difference is the color. Condition is perfect.

https://www.icollector.com/Jon-Hamm-Don-Draper-vintage-cashmere-overcoat-from-Mad-Men_i10499697


----------



## 32rollandrock

Didn't you acquire the end-all cashmere coat to celebrate your 10,000-th post not long ago?



AlanC said:


> I thrifted Don Draper's overcoat!
> 
> Okay, one just like it at least. It's a Dhalishan cashmere in navy that is exactly like the one linked below, only difference is the color. Condition is perfect.
> 
> https://www.icollector.com/Jon-Hamm-Don-Draper-vintage-cashmere-overcoat-from-Mad-Men_i10499697


----------



## AlanC

That was the 1930s J Press overcoat you're thinking of. Sadly, I didn't get that one for thrift prices.


----------



## TheWGP

Painful thrift day yesterday... found quite a few (maybe a dozen or fifteen) Lyle & Scott Made in Scotland cashmere sweaters. Downside? They were all 19.99, and all had the logo of a local golf club embroidered on the chest. My best guess, based on other stuff found with the same logo on it, is that someone awhile back thought that club members would pay a premium for Scottish cashmere... and was sorely mistaken. If not for the logo, even at 19.99 I'd have bought. None in my size, of course, or I'd have bought for myself even with the logo. 

To be honest, things are still dry around here. I know some places are starting to reveal hits as the fall/winter stuff starts to be put out... but here it's been dreck, dreck and more dreck in the local area.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And how many overcoats, may I ask, does a gentleman need?



AlanC said:


> That was the 1930s J Press overcoat you're thinking of. Sadly, I didn't get that one for thrift prices.


----------



## TweedyDon

32rollandrock said:


> And how many overcoats, may I ask, does a gentleman need?


At least 37.


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> And how many overcoats, may I ask, does a gentleman need?


I'm not following your question.


----------



## canuckstyle

yesterday i went thrifting for the first time in months. Visited a spot that has never yielded much. To my surprise i spotted a brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack jacket from Brooks brothers. A rare tradly thing in my area.
If you think its not blues, it is a 48long and i am a 38 short. Bought it anyway, as soon as i take a couple pics it will be on the exchange.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I am asking, in the most passive-aggressive way possible, for you to sell me that coat if it is my size--I just checked my closet and discovered I own just 42 overcoats. I need to get up to quota.



AlanC said:


> I'm not following your question.


----------



## jimskelton1

Found a Sherry and Holland Ventura blue and tan plaid sportcoat which I purchased and left another as I was unaware of the label. Also snagged a Season Skipper Cricketeer and a PLR


----------



## CMDC

Can't complain tonight. A really nice haul. In addition to 2 pair of BB clark khakis in my size...

2 sacks from long gone mens stores. Green herringbone on the right.










Paisley tie night, apparently, at Unique Thrift. L to R Kilgour, French and Stanbury (?), Georgetown U Shop, Claybrooke, Barneys, Brioni










And, get this. An old Gap made in Scotland Shetland. Obviously from way back.


----------



## wacolo

Had to pass on an ancient, but beautiful Gloverall Duffle coat with just one too many nibbles on it. Also saw plenty of interesting sweaters and tweeds, but the moths had had their way with them also. I did score a very early pair of B&L/Ray Ban 5022 for .99.


----------



## swb120

Man, after a long, long dry spell, I'm having a good couple of weeks. This week I snagged 4 pairs of like new Church's wingtips, 2 pairs of like new Alden wingtips and a pair of Edward Green wingtips in the same trip (same size). Pricey for my thrift shop, but gorgeous shoes. And a beautiful BB 3/2 sack gray w/blue windowpane camel hair s'coat.


----------



## CMDC

The more important question--where they all your size???


----------



## AncientMadder

swb120 said:


> Man, after a long, long dry spell, I'm having a good couple of weeks. This week I snagged 4 pairs of like new Church's wingtips, 2 pairs of like new Alden wingtips and a pair of Edward Green wingtips in the same trip (same size). Pricey for my thrift shop, but gorgeous shoes. And a beautiful BB 3/2 sack gray w/blue windowpane camel hair s'coat.


Nice scores!


----------



## swb120

Unfortunately, not my size.


----------



## AlanC

^And what size are they?


----------



## swb120

Size 11E.


----------



## straw sandals

Any chance they'll make it to the exchange?


----------



## Orgetorix

swb120 said:


> Size 11E.


----------



## Taken Aback

Is 11 the most commonly desired size here as well? I feel I need to lipo or have collagen injections in my feet in order to find shoes, as I always find competition on 11's.


----------



## jkiley

I'm also after 11s.

Similarly, I wonder if 44 is the most popular sport coat size.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

jkiley said:


> I'm also after 11s.
> 
> Similarly, I wonder if 44 is the most popular sport coat size.


Seems that's the case, no?

Its been a painful few weeks, nothing of note save for a couple of Andover Shop jackets that I think were in actuality an orphaned suit jacket.

That has led me to the book section where I picked up an original printing of Kennedy by Ted Sorensen. (Do trad books count?)


----------



## tonylumpkin

swb120 said:


> Man, after a long, long dry spell, I'm having a good couple of weeks. This week I snagged 4 pairs of like new Church's wingtips, 2 pairs of like new Alden wingtips and a pair of Edward Green wingtips in the same trip (same size). Pricey for my thrift shop, but gorgeous shoes. And a beautiful BB 3/2 sack gray w/blue windowpane camel hair s'coat.


I never want to hear another word from you! :smile: NICE HAUL!!!

Nothing to compare with that, but I picked up a pair of Stuart McGuire #8 shell PTBs and a Cooper A2 jacket, both in excellent condition. The blues come from the sizes, 12 B/D and 42, neither of which is mine so they'll probably make it to the exchange.


----------



## swb120

straw sandals said:


> Any chance they'll make it to the exchange?


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spotted a no-name suit, a nice medium grey fabric with a subtle windowpane. Hmm. Minimal shoulder. Feels at least half-canvassed. What's this? It's a one-button jacket, besom pockets, but no darts. A one-button sack? Eh?

Into the dressing room. The jacket fits. This could be good. Trousers are single forward pleat. About three inches too long in the leg, but waist is fine. Looks like a keeper. $10 for a really unique garment.

And then I found the cigarette burn on the leg.


----------



## jimskelton1

Although this is the thrift store blues thread, I couldn't contain my excitement at my haul today. 2 pairs of Florsheim longwings, brown and black, a very nice pair of Varvatos leather chukka's (look like hipsters without the peace sign) size 12, a made in the USA Orvis blue gingham sportcoat, new with tags BB 346 wide whale cords, BB 346 tie, NWT Orvis plain front cords, a LE blazer (it looks unworn), and a 3B (it looks like a 3-2 roll, but I don't think it can be) dark grey chalkstripe Ralph Lauren, made in the USA, mint condition suit in my size.:eek2:


----------



## Hardiw1

Any chance on parting with the Orvis sport coat? If so what size and a pic please. If not nice finds.


----------



## palmettoking

Picked up two Norman Hilton Suits with the works. One charcoal with chalkstripe, one tan gabardine (I think). 3/2, hook vent, flat front pants. Size 43L which fits me, but I'm not sure if I can make the pants taken in enough to work waist wise. I wear a 34 waist. If not, they'll go on the exchange. They even come with wooden Norman Hilton hangers.


----------



## straw sandals

No blues today! Three J Press button downs in my size (woot!). Plus, an old cursive-script bean chamois shirt. Looks like I'm set for autumn.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Had an hour to kill in Grinnell Iowa (don't ask) on Sunday and so hit GW. Passed on some Sorel boots--nylon where there should have been leather, made in China and size 7.5. Brought home a NWT women's Pendleton made-in-USA double-breasted black blazer. Price tag says $198, I paid $1.29. It's size 18, but someone out there needs one...


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> but someone out there needs one...


That kind of thinking has resulted in a lot of unflipped items for me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

So true...



Orgetorix said:


> That kind of thinking has resulted in a lot of unflipped items for me.


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, came across a great vintage overcoat today, made back in the day for a men's store. But it was just the sort of thing that I'd love to sell but would end up at best breaking even on, so I left it.


----------



## Clay J

Ive been on a real dry spell recently, until I found an original Abercrombie & Fitch made in scotland wool 'fun' sweater. Think brooks fun shirt in warm fall colors.


----------



## CMDC

Quick pop in on the way to work to a place that can be hit or miss. Found a nice navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer from the English Shop. Its right on the edge in terms of maybe being too long but I'm gonna go with it and put it into the blazer rotation.


----------



## wacolo

Piles of awesome Harris Tweeds today, all with moth holes. And two pair of unworn USA Weejuns, one in a 7 1/2EE and the other in a 7B. So I left both.


----------



## AncientMadder

I found these never-worn Brooks Brothers loafers at a thrift yesterday:





Unfortunately they were 7.5 Ds.

Found a beautiful Southwick 3/2 sack today: oatmeal and brown herringbone with flecks of color, three patch pockets, lapped seams, hooked vent, natural shoulder. Nominally my size, 42 L. Sadly, too wide in the shoulders.

I have had some luck in recent weeks too, though, so it's not all blues: 3 Ben Silver ties, a Brooksgate navy and burgundy guard stripe tie, a Lands' End navy silk knit tie and a perfect-for-fall ancient madder with wild paisley print, among other ties. Some chocolate brown suede Cheaney chukka boots and some Allen Edmunds Stowe tassel loafers in burgundy calf, plus four sets of cedar shoe trees. A tan Orvis surcingle belt. A vintage sweatshirt from my alma mater and a shetland Norwegian fisherman-style cardigan in navy, just in time for fall. And some great LPs to boot: Chet Baker, Bessie Smith, Billie Holiday, Bill Evans.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I found a pair of really nice AE wingtips, an older pair with a model name I'd never heard of before.

Almost looked like a Grenson, or a more elegant pair of Trickers.


Anyways, someone had added a 2" lift heel to them.


----------



## egerland

Big score yesterday, a Purdy sports coat in estate tweed, and a pair of BB suede loafers, only worn a couple of times.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found a pair of Brooks Brothers black tassles in 11EEE, had a small nick in the leather of the toe so I left them. Otherwise in fantastic shape. Shame.


----------



## CMDC

Hit my usual rotation today. Completely shut out. Not even very many pieces where I had to debate whether to grab them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Found a great 3/2 sack tweed, made by Corbin for The English Shop at Princeton. Very nice, a bit too big, but fully canvassed. Sadly, I could tell it was fully canvassed thanks to the moth holes on the front. :frown:


----------



## Orgetorix

Finally broke a months-long string of solid blues on Friday - found a recent Press 3/2 lambswool gun check tweed, a Brooks 3/2 silk/linen summer herringbone jacket, and a pair of Corbin flannels - all in perfect condition, all my size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Aren't you on a buy-nothing pledge?



Orgetorix said:


> Finally broke a months-long string of solid blues on Friday - found a recent Press 3/2 lambswool gun check tweed, a Brooks 3/2 silk/linen summer herringbone jacket, and a pair of Corbin flannels - all in perfect condition, all my size.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Aren't you on a buy-nothing pledge?


The pledge specifically exempted thrift purchases. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

At the risk of hijacking, blues arrived today from the evil empire known as ebay, which I had sworn off months ago after they said they were putting a hold on PP funds received because they had, apparently, questions about my honesty. After scoring a couple dozen NWT cashmere sweaters awhile back, however, I started selling again on Mrs. 32's account. Now, PP is putting a hold on Mrs. 32's funds. They are vague as to the reasons why, but it boils down to being accused of being a crook, even though you haven't stolen from anyone and no one has complained or made any accusations:

_By doing this, we're making sure that there's enough money in your account to cover potential refunds or claims._
_Even though you can't access the money right away, please ship orders quickly and communicate with your customers. After 21 days, you can withdraw money from each payment as long as the customer hasn't filed a dispute, chargeback, claim, return, or reversal. ... We reviewed your account and determined that there's a relatively higher than average risk of future transaction issues (such as claims, or chargebacks, or payment reversals). We understand that it may be inconvenient to have your payments temporarily held but please know that we didn't make this decision lightly.

_Of course, this means an end to doing business on ebay, and it also means I'm less apt to thrift-and-flip in the future. Without the Ebay backstop to take care of stuff that doesn't sell on the exchange or TOF, it doesn't make sense to buy anything you aren't absolutely certain will sell here or on TOF.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ That's unconscionable.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Paypal and Ebay are one in the same though, right? That's gotta be part of your problem. Either way, terrible and major blues...


----------



## joenobody0

leisureclass said:


> ^^ Paypal and Ebay are one in the same though, right? That's gotta be part of your problem. Either way, terrible and major blues...


It seems like the market is ripe for something that isn't Ebay/Paypal. There's the new google checkout. Maybe they will try to get into the online auction business.


----------



## AlanC

Don't tell me this. I'm in the process of listing a bunch of stuff on ebay. Thankfully, I've never had a Paypal problem, but I suppose my time is coming. Did you see the British case where Paypal was taken to court for this sort of thing and lost?

Had some blues today, stopped in an out of the way (for me) thrift store. I found some old Alden calf LHS, but they were pretty worn, soon in need of a resole and were a narrow width. There was also a pair of old Florsheim wingtips with woven mesh similar to the AE Strawfut. They had been given a half-resole. And there was a wool Polo duffle coat, unlined and priced too high for the likelihood of selling it. I left with nothing.


----------



## greekgeek

*The blues*

I popped into a thrift a couple days back, an old favorite in fact, for the first time in months. Checked out some junk up front then made my way back to the shoes. Some no name Longwings caught my attention and as I was discovering the soles synthetic composition, I also scanned the rest of the rack. I saw a plasticky PTB, scanned some more and finally bent down to inspect the maker mark of this second imposter.

As I zeroed in the warm glow of the Shell quickly became appearant, my pulse quickened slightly, eyes widened, and sure enough they were stamped "Genuine Shell Cordovan" on the soles! The unspoilt, NOS, triple thick leather soles.

Further inspection revealed them to be ALL LEATHER Hanover's, priced "right", and last but certainly not least: size 9.5 A/AAA! :crazy:

As a consolation prize, moments after having secured them from the rack, I got to witness an indiscriminant eBay flipper with a cart full of swag shovel the remaining vintage mens dress shoes onto her heap, including the aforementioned plastic soled Longwings.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> Don't tell me this. I'm in the process of listing a bunch of stuff on ebay. Thankfully, I've never had a Paypal problem, but I suppose my time is coming. Did you see the British case where Paypal was taken to court for this sort of thing and lost?


I'll be looking for that case. As for why this happened, Mrs. 32, who had never before sold anything on ebay despite being member for at least five years, thinks that it might be because she, on my advice, immediately withdrew PP funds as they came in (and there is a good reason for doing that--PP, on its own volition, once tried going after me for funds received even though the buyer never lodged any complaint). In my case, the cover story was bad feedback from buyers, even though I had a 100-percent rating--seems a couple folks in the detailed breakdown whined about advertised-upfront shipping fees, and since ebay doesn't get a percentage of shipping fees, that was the pound of flesh.

In this case, at least, ebay is going to lose. Mrs. 32 is REALLY mad--I'd forgotten how maddening it was when it happened to me--and says she's going to cancel her ebay account, and I believe her. In my own case, I have purchased just one thing, a part for an aquarium filter, from ebay since I swore them off last spring. It's actually not that tough to live without ebay once you start doing it. But, like I say, I think that it will affect my thrifting habits.


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> I'll be looking for that case.


Here.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks, Alan. Most informative. In future dealings on the exchange, I will be offering a discount to folks who pay via Google checkout or a check or any form of payment besides PayPal.

Didn't take much poking around this morning to uncover at least three pending class-actions in the U.S. against PP/Ebay, one on anti-trust grounds for not allowing any form of payment except PP on Ebay transactions, another for arbitrarily putting holds on sellers' funds and another for suspending accounts based on buyer ratings. Older litigation that may or may not still be pending includes a pair of actions filed in California, one on anti-trust grounds for barring Ebay sellers from using Google Checkout or accepting cash, checks or wire transfers; another that resulted in a federal judge slapping down a PP requirement that dissatisfied customers go to arbitration rather than court. According to a 2002 story published in the San Francisco Chronicle, PP had 100,000 complaints languishing at the time of the ruling, and the arbitration clause required anyone with a complaint to travel to company headquarters in California.

With all of this in mind, I feel more strongly than ever that thrifting hobbyists should do what we can to discourage folks from using PP--the more I find out about these guys, the ickier I feel.



AlanC said:


> Here.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The blues part deals with the trousers for a light grey Oxxford 3/2 sack that I searched tirelessly for, to no avail. The orphaned jacket was beautiful.

The other side of the coin was:

A one stop haul on the way home from work tonight. Two VERY recent Brooks Brothers Madison SC. The Glenn Plaid is 100% silk and has an amazing hand and a beautiful green windowpane that really doesn't show in the picture. The other is a silk/linen blend in a blue herringbone. There were two mint pairs of BB Country Club flat front trousers, obviously coordinated with the jackets. And four "as new" (they don't appear to have been worn) button down shirts. Three are Land's End and one L.L. Bean. All non-iron. None of them fit me so they'll probably end up in the exchange and the sales forum. The jackets are 42R, the trousers 38/29 +3 and the shirts 17/33.










And at the same GW, I picked up a vintage Pierre Cardin Couture formal jacket with a grey, three button vest. I was leery of the PC Couture until I felt the fabric and found it to be canvassed. Very well made. Anyone know who made PC Couture? It says it was made in the USA. Also, what is this style jacket called? The cut is similar to tails, but there are no tails and it has a shawl collar.


----------



## CMDC

2 herringbone 3/2 sacks, 1 in brown--BB, the other black--Harris tweed. Both with sleeves about 2 inches too short. 2 HF for Tripler suits--both in my size--no pants. Ugh.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Amid something of a drought, a pair of shell longwing Nettletons today, which may or may not fit. A bit of wear to the heels, but nothing serious, and uppers are great. It figures: Just sprang for some AE MacNeil shell longwings that arrived yesterday.


----------



## swb120

Scored two beautiful newest model/label BB Golden Fleece suits - one a glen plaid-ish pattern and one gray pinstripe, and a lovely, heavy gray flannel pinstripe RL Blue Label suit, all size 39R, coming soon to a Trad Thrift Exchange near you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ MY eyes are wide and I'm rubbing my hands together in anticipation.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^^ Make that two of us!


----------



## jwooten

Snagged a BB Makers rep tie for 80 cents. Found a great heavy 3/2 Harris Tweed sack with patch pockets and an unlined collar BB OCBD.

Blues: the arms of the jacket looked like swiss cheese and the OCBD was entirely too small at 14.5/33


----------



## CMDC

This weekend, Paul Stuart glenplaid orphaned suit coat, several stained ocbd's, and an overpriced Oxxford suit that wasn't my size and too expensive to risk the flip.

On the plus side, turned into a good weekend for sweaters--two Pringle lambswools, a beautiful BB in sage, a vintage LE made in England sweater vest, and a nice older Eddie Bauer made in Scotland Fair Isle--all in my size.


----------



## wacolo

Two Oxxford cashmere sportcoats, donated by someone who apparently had the lowest left shoulder in the history of the known universe. I also found my grail USA campsides, only 2 sizes too big. 

On the plus side I did get a huge USA Pendleton wool blanket and shawl collar pullover, both mint. And an awesome reversible ribbon band harvested from a Nestea watch.


----------



## Clay J

Found a Blackwatch jacket today made in the USA with a local tailor's name in it. Other than that no markings. I was pretty excited although the rest of the stores I visited were a total bust.


----------



## jwooten

Going to be in the Birmingham area for the weekend, any good thrift shops in the area? Haven't found much the last couple times I looked around there.


----------



## Orgetorix

jwooten said:


> Going to be in the Birmingham area for the weekend, any good thrift shops in the area? Haven't found much the last couple times I looked around there.


AlanC is your man for suggestions. He used to live there. I suggest sending him a PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

Finally ended my losing streak yesterday with a couple of silk SC's.One is Zegna and the other is Gieves and Hawkes. Also found a bunch of BB ties as well.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Cincy thrifting has been dry since spring, for me.



Clay J said:


> Found a Blackwatch jacket today made in the USA with a local tailor's name in it. Other than that no markings. I was pretty excited although the rest of the stores I visited were a total bust.


----------



## straw sandals

Found a 60's bleeding madras sport jacket from Triminghams in an unusual striped pattern. Blues - there were holes in the shoulder.


----------



## Patrick06790

Close but no cigar today, with a grey herringbone suit in a nice heavy tweed, 42R, Sf-era J. Press. The jacket was a little dinged up but the deal-breaker was the patch on the thigh — a reweave, I guess, and pretty obvious. I am more tolerant of imperfections than most, but this was just too much.


----------



## triklops55

While browsing through the shirts at a local thrift I heard a frat-boy looking guy tell another guy: "Look it's Brooks Brothers" as he held a beautiful argyle V neck that looked to be about my size." I was hoping he would put it back but he ended up taking it with him.

Turns out the group of mooks was dressing up as golfers for halloween, and that's why he took that sweater.
Oh, the sorrow of such a great-looking garment being used as part of the Halloween custome of a meathead. Who knows what the ultimate fate of that sweater will be?


----------



## Jeff1969

I'm staying away until after the Halloween shoppers leave and they have a chance to restock.


----------



## leisureclass

^^Some October thrifting wisdom: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2009/10/secrets-of-thrifting.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. He leaves us sort of wishing he had spoken some about all those wonderful ties he passed up!


----------



## Orgetorix

This weekend I discovered that one of Tom James' lines has droopy-notch lapels that look JUST like Oxxford's. :icon_headagainstwal

And man, that guy donated a lot of Tom James.


----------



## AlanC

^A local shop that carries Oxxford overstocks got a few Tom James in the recent batch. You might want to look at them closely. They could be Oxxford makes.


----------



## Orgetorix

I wondered about that, and they did seem to be higher quality than most Tom James I see - canvassed, hand pick stitching. But the buttonholes were machine-made, the linings were bagged out by machine, and the back of the lapels didn't give any indication of hand padding. If they were Oxxford-made, they were contracted at a significantly lower quality of make than Oxxford's own-brand stuff.


----------



## CMDC

Last several trips have been pretty grim. Sunday was the day of holes and stains--JPress jacket w/hole in lapel; Viyella for CCC with hole in the back; nice Brooks shetland w/big hole in the cuff; Bills w/a big stain; etc. etc. etc.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found about ten tradly ties at Goodwill on Sunday. Lands End Repps, Burt Pulitzer, Robert Talbott, Brooks, etc. All but two had stains and/or pulls.


----------



## leisureclass

Found a beautiful Brooks 3/2 Navy blazer with patch pockets...size 20 boys.....*sad music*


----------



## Taken Aback

General question: How opposed are any of you to buying a good quality shirt, in your size, but with a cuff monogram? Is that always a deal-breaker for you?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pair of bench made McAfee bals. Gorgeous. And, sadly, with soles worn thin and writing too worn to decipher size. I struggled with it and finally left them -- they won't fit me, and flipping a pair of shoes sans size is nigh near impossible. If the size had been readable, or the soles not worn so much, yes. They were next to a nearly new pair of scotch pebble grain longwings with a Stafford label, made-in-USA, I'm sure by either Hanover or Florsheim. They were marked 10 EEE--I theorized they might have belonged to the same owner as the McAfees, since they were the same price, right next to each other and hadn't been there the previous day. I left them, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've done it, and amused myself by inventing a story to go with the initials.


Taken Aback said:


> General question: How opposed are any of you to buying a good quality shirt, in your size, but with a cuff monogram? Is that always a deal-breaker for you?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Also, depending on the fabric of which the shirt is made and the level of your skills with a thread ripper, monograms can be removed...eh!


----------



## Taken Aback

Thanks. I've experimented with seam rippers and monograms, and not had it work out. Monogram stitching often destroys too much of the fabric. Still, like Patrick, I have taken the plunge on a couple since due to the overall quality of the item, and the ease in explaining the specific monograms on those. For others, barring a seam ripper, I wonder if there's a way of bleaching out a contrasting color thread. In those situations, the debate leaves me just deciding to leave it behind; likewise, when a chest monogram is elsewhere than on a removable pocket.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Just say no. Wearing a shirt with someone else's monogram, regardless of how much you like it, is like wearing a tie with a Gucci embroidered on the front.


----------



## wacolo

Had to leave several Norman Hilton and Oritsky suits due to various forms of damage. Not that I needed anything else. Did pick up what I assume was a Lands' End Harris Tweed in something of a tattersall pattern, in my size. Also scored a great Oxxford Hopsack blazer.
Among the non-trad finds were a Kiton cashmere sportcoat, recent Zegna suit and an LP Roadster sweater and my second LP Baby Cashmere sweater. And the fall colors along the way were beautiful to boot!


----------



## Mr Jones

Got the blues today. Found a pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial gunboats in a light brown color with very little wear on the 5-nail soles and cleated suicide heel. These look like they've been worn once or twice, and the insides look brand new. There is a small-ish 1/8" flap tear on one toe that looks like it would glue down perfectly and be invisible with a little polish. I bought them for $10.

When I got home and opened my trunk, I was almost knocked over by a musty smell. These are pretty stinky, mostly in the soles and welts. Of course, I had my nose right in there trying to figure out where the worst mold damage was and ended up sneezing and suffering from a bit of a headache. I might try to clean them up (maybe a dilute bleach/water solution?) and see if they get better, but Goodwill takes returns for a week and I should probably just get my ten bucks back.

On a not so blue note: I talked to a cool older guy at the Goodwill yesterday. Gentleman of about 80+, decked out in a tweed driving cap, canvas barn coat, Norwegian sweater, cuffed brown cords and moc-toed boots. I had to stop him and tell him I liked his style, and that college kids and bloggers all over the country were copying his look. He showed me the Donegal Tweed label in his cap and thanked me for the compliment.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Goodwill accepts returns? Take them back. What size do you wear? I scored a real nice pair of scotch pebblegrain gunboats today--Sears label, but v-cleated and obviously either Florsheim or Hanover, which I've heard employed v-cleats.

GW around here doesn't take returns. You're lucky.



Mr Jones said:


> Got the blues today. Found a pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial gunboats in a light brown color with very little wear on the 5-nail soles and cleated suicide heel. These look like they've been worn once or twice, and the insides look brand new. There is a small-ish 1/8" flap tear on one toe that looks like it would glue down perfectly and be invisible with a little polish. I bought them for $10.
> 
> When I got home and opened my trunk, I was almost knocked over by a musty smell. These are pretty stinky, mostly in the soles and welts. Of course, I had my nose right in there trying to figure out where the worst mold damage was and ended up sneezing and suffering from a bit of a headache. I might try to clean them up (maybe a dilute bleach/water solution?) and see if they get better, but Goodwill takes returns for a week and I should probably just get my ten bucks back.
> 
> On a not so blue note: I talked to a cool older guy at the Goodwill yesterday. Gentleman of about 80+, decked out in a tweed driving cap, canvas barn coat, Norwegian sweater, cuffed brown cords and moc-toed boots. I had to stop him and tell him I liked his style, and that college kids and bloggers all over the country were copying his look. He showed me the Donegal Tweed label in his cap and thanked me for the compliment.


----------



## firedancer

My GWs also take returns.
No tax to boot.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Returns would be nice. Then again, my GW has a flat rate of $3 for shoes, $3 for shirts/sweaters/trousers, $7 for suits, $5 for sport coats and $7 for coats. Unless, of course, you buy from the boutique section, where I've never found anything worthwhile. I feel spoiled when I read about folks paying $10 for used shoes in the wild.



firedancer said:


> My GWs also take returns.
> No tax to boot.


----------



## leisureclass

Whoa! Goodwill is cheap in the middle!


----------



## 32rollandrock

What's typical for you?



leisureclass said:


> Whoa! Goodwill is cheap in the middle!


----------



## Timeisaperception

32rollandrock said:


> What's typical for you?


My local GW charges .99 cents for ties, 3.69 for shirts, sweaters (I think), khakis, and trousers, 10.99 for a sports coat, 17.99 for a suit (two or three piece), 19.99 for overcoats and trench coats, and 4.50 for jackets (a'la heavier Pendletons.) Shoe pricing is all over the place, though they have a tendency of pushing it up on all the wrong ones! :icon_smile_big:

My Goodwill also offers a 10% student discount; don't know if it's a local thing or what...

Though, it's been rather bluesy for the past couple of weeks on my end; I hit up the seven thrift shops in a 20 mile radius worth visiting yesterday and came out with nothing worth talking about. That being said, I did a quick jaunt tonight and found myself a brown Richman Brothers corduroy sports coat - made in Poland, 2B darted w/patch pockets. I'm glad I just threw it on without looking at the size, since it's tagged as a 39R, and I take the ever elusive 38R.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Most everything with GW is a local thing, I think. Weird that they'd have variable pricing for shoes and flat rate for everything else.


----------



## Timeisaperception

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Most everything with GW is a local thing, I think. Weird that they'd have variable pricing for shoes and flat rate for everything else.


Our area either A) hardly ever gets any mens shoes, or B) they get all snatched up in the morning - but they almost never have any out on the floor. Out of three full shoe racks, with maybe 36 pairs on each, only a sliver of them are going to be mens shoes.

The only other variable pricing they have is the stuff behind the counter, appliances/furnature/etc., what I read above as being a 'boutique' area (AKA special pricing rack), and then the rack of NWOT stuff they get from Target. Of course, everything is variable if you haggle enough...


----------



## leisureclass

Generally all the flat rates here in Boston are two or three bucks more than what you said and shoes and coats have no set price, usually 10-20 Bucks, sometimes more. I may have been slightly hyperbolic with my multiple exclamation points.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Goodwill is definitely my least favorite thrift around these parts. Jackets are $14(!), sweaters are 7, shirts are 5, and ties are 2. I have never seen an actual suit at a local Goodwill, so I couldn't even tell you what the pricing is on those. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Shoe pricing is all over the place. Anything with wings or broguing of any kind is jacked up unreasonably, and I almost never see a nice pair of men's shoes there. It's usually Indian made Florsheim shortwings or Dexter. Their turnover on men's clothing is horrendous. 75% of their jackets have been for sale since this time last year. Probably because no one wants to pay $14 for a wrinkled Haggar sportscoat.
Therefore, I spend most of my time at St. Vincents and some other local thrifts.


----------



## Trip English

Reading that post makes me long for the thrift stores back in Maryland! Most sport coats at a thrift store around here are $40+

Prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Taken Aback

Small non-chain thrifts, at least here in NYC, are less likely to let a better item slip into general flat-price stock. Yeah, GW and SA have their "boutique" sections with pulls on labels some manager happens to know, but there's a better likelihood that some remain at the standard prices. This is why I'm hard pressed to complain about the chain thrifts. That, and that they do sales. The little ones rarely, if ever, do.

The exception is Housing Works, which is operated as if maintaining a boutique status is more important than turnover. Don't even think of asking how much they would charge for a BB jacket.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Amazed at some of the prices here, especially where Trip lives. Around here, there's a certain ying-yang between GW and SA. A lot of folks won't go to SA because it's still a stereotypical musty, only-one-channel-of-the-stereo-working kind of place, which is fine by me. There are two SA's and two GW's, both sets located within a couple blocks of each other. I like to think they keep each other honest pricing wise, but I think that's just over-thinking. Really, the prices here are, like most things thrift store, dumb luck, I think.



ArtVandalay said:


> Goodwill is definitely my least favorite thrift around these parts. Jackets are $14(!), sweaters are 7, shirts are 5, and ties are 2. I have never seen an actual suit at a local Goodwill, so I couldn't even tell you what the pricing is on those. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Shoe pricing is all over the place. Anything with wings or broguing of any kind is jacked up unreasonably, and I almost never see a nice pair of men's shoes there. It's usually Indian made Florsheim shortwings or Dexter. Their turnover on men's clothing is horrendous. 75% of their jackets have been for sale since this time last year. Probably because no one wants to pay $14 for a wrinkled Haggar sportscoat.
> Therefore, I spend most of my time at St. Vincents and some other local thrifts.


----------



## CMDC

Some pretty good finds last weekend including a first for me--a Luke Eyres schoolboy scarf in pale blue and white stripe. Also, a weird find--a very, very Euro cream colored Prada shirt. Looked like something Fabio might wear. I couldn't even imagine flipping it at SF so I left it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No blues today: a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial gunboats in black pebblegrain, 10.5D. Some wear to heels, but nothing serious.


----------



## mhj

Are there any Cleveland area thrifters in the crowd? Where have you scored big? The two places I've been to, the GW at Shaker Square and SA in Mayfield Heights had real garbage. 

I want to know where the Jones Day and Squires Sanders attorneys donate their suits when they retire.


----------



## roman totale XVII

> Are there any Cleveland area thrifters in the crowd? Where have you scored big? The two places I've been to, the GW at Shaker Square and SA in Mayfield Heights had real garbage.


There is an American Cancer Society (or something like that) shop a little further up Mayfield Road from that SA, heading towards the city. Not a low end thrift and priced accordingly, but the last time I was in there there had to be about half a dozen BB GF suits in seemingly excellent condition for about $40 each, though they did have a half price sale that day.


----------



## jwooten

Blues: Thrifted within my normal area today. Overall blah. Not a thing.

Earlier in the week had a chance to thrift in Birmingham per some pointers from AlanC and wow!. It's like stepping out of a desert. Came accross a couple nice BB jackets, only one in my size was chewed to pieces. Encountered my first j.press tie in the wild, though it looked as if someone had played connect the dots on it with a pin.

Some rhythm with the blues though, found a shetland cable knit of some vintage from Saks 5th avenue fits great and no flaws. Snagged a pair of Madison fit dress trousers in my size. And I got what seems to be an early 90's BB OCBD in a nice light green color. It's probably going on the exchange though because I just don't have a desire for the "traditional" fit. It's a 16-5 btw.


----------



## straw sandals

Blues today: I few J Press ties in a startling 4 or 5 (?!) inch width. I had no idea that Press was so swayed by 70's fashion. No stains or problems, but not worth the price of alterations, I thought.

On a happier note, however, I found two Harris tweed for the Yale Coop (!!!) jackets and some other treasures from the 60's. Also a BB Golden Fleece suit. One of the Coop jackets, a Botany "the future executive" tweed, and the golden fleece will be on the exchange soon.


----------



## Steve Smith

You are among friends. If you bought the Fabio shirt for your own wear just tell us.



CMDC said:


> Some pretty good finds last weekend including a first for me--a Luke Eyres schoolboy scarf in pale blue and white stripe. Also, a weird find--a very, very Euro cream colored Prada shirt. Looked like something Fabio might wear. I couldn't even imagine flipping it at SF so I left it.


----------



## AlanC

Glad you were able to find some things. Birmingham was good to me.



jwooten said:


> Blues: Thrifted within my normal area today. Overall blah. Not a thing.
> 
> Earlier in the week had a chance to thrift in Birmingham per some pointers from AlanC and wow!. It's like stepping out of a desert. Came accross a couple nice BB jackets, only one in my size was chewed to pieces. Encountered my first j.press tie in the wild, though it looked as if someone had played connect the dots on it with a pin.
> 
> Some rhythm with the blues though, found a shetland cable knit of some vintage from Saks 5th avenue fits great and no flaws. Snagged a pair of Madison fit dress trousers in my size. And I got what seems to be an early 90's BB OCBD in a nice light green color. It's probably going on the exchange though because I just don't have a desire for the "traditional" fit. It's a 16-5 btw.


----------



## swb120

CMDC said:


> Also, a weird find--a very, very Euro cream colored Prada shirt. Looked like something Fabio might wear. I couldn't even imagine flipping it at SF so I left it.


It must have been bad if even the SF hipsters wouldn't wear it!


----------



## CMDC

The thing is, I wouldn't have even known how to describe it. It was cream colored with an open collar. It didn't button up the front but rather had velcro stips along the inner placket so that the shirt was completely smooth across the front. The fabric was some kind of polyester with a bit of texture. I spent a couple minutes just standing there trying to figure out what to do. You don't come across Prada very often at Value Village...its obviously an expensive shirt...it was in perfect condition...there's got to be someone out there who would pay pretty good money for it. They're having a 50% off Veterans Day sale this weekend so maybe I'll go back and see if it's still there just for novelty's sake.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If I might, what was the asking price?



CMDC said:


> The thing is, I wouldn't have even known how to describe it. It was cream colored with an open collar. It didn't button up the front but rather had velcro stips along the inner placket so that the shirt was completely smooth across the front. The fabric was some kind of polyester with a bit of texture. I spent a couple minutes just standing there trying to figure out what to do. You don't come across Prada very often at Value Village...its obviously an expensive shirt...it was in perfect condition...there's got to be someone out there who would pay pretty good money for it. They're having a 50% off Veterans Day sale this weekend so maybe I'll go back and see if it's still there just for novelty's sake.


----------



## CMDC

I think it was like 8 bucks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just visited that Goodwill last night. On my way out, I noticed they had some shoes in the display case with the jewelry and watches. There were about three pairs of black, moderately worn, recent J&M shortwings....each marked between 30 and 90 dollars a peice. The label next to the shoes said "retail at $250."
Hilarious.


ArtVandalay said:


> Goodwill is definitely my least favorite thrift around these parts. Jackets are $14(!), sweaters are 7, shirts are 5, and ties are 2. I have never seen an actual suit at a local Goodwill, so I couldn't even tell you what the pricing is on those. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Shoe pricing is all over the place. Anything with wings or broguing of any kind is jacked up unreasonably, and I almost never see a nice pair of men's shoes there. It's usually Indian made Florsheim shortwings or Dexter. Their turnover on men's clothing is horrendous. 75% of their jackets have been for sale since this time last year. Probably because no one wants to pay $14 for a wrinkled Haggar sportscoat.
> Therefore, I spend most of my time at St. Vincents and some other local thrifts.


----------



## triklops55

I hate when thrifts price their goods based on retail prices. They are not retail stores. They sell used stuff that they got donated for free!

On the other hand, people who do the pricing don't know what the heck they're doing. I've seen cheap shirts and shoes being sold for ridiculous prices just because they say something like "Made in Italy," it could be a cheap pair of Alfani shoes or a Versini suit from the Men's Wherehouse.

At the same time, they'll have stuff that's priced really low, just because they don't know the maker. Makes me laugh.

They've also taken to the habit of checking eBay prices when they think their goods are worth something. I don't think they'll fully catch on to what's really worth what, but they sure are trying. That takes the fun out of thrift shopping, and definitely out of flipping!

I just hope that they don't discover AAAC, because then they'll really know what to look for when pricing stuff!


----------



## mhj

roman totale XVII said:


> There is an American Cancer Society (or something like that) shop a little further up Mayfield Road from that SA, heading towards the city. Not a low end thrift and priced accordingly, but the last time I was in there there had to be about half a dozen BB GF suits in seemingly excellent condition for about $40 each, though they did have a half price sale that day.


Thanks for the tip Roman. I found the ACS store today, nothing that fit me but they had a Southwick for Brothers Brothers suit I would have taken had it been my size and a lot of BB shirts.

I'll be visiting them from time to time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

triklops55 said:


> I just hope that they don't discover AAAC, because then they'll really know what to look for when pricing stuff!


I wouldn't worry too much. There are so many makers it would be impossible to keep track. I regularly learn about new ones. There's also the clientele question. Where I live, I suspect most stuff would sit forever if they charged, say, what stuff goes for on the exchange.


----------



## jwooten

32rollandrock said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. There are so many makers it would be impossible to keep track. I regularly learn about new ones. There's also the clientele question. Where I live, I suspect most stuff would sit forever if they charged, say, what stuff goes for on the exchange.


I concur, in fact some stuff that is at "exchange" pricing in the thrifts I've been to has the hanger marks to prove it's been sitting for a while.


----------



## leisureclass

Not blues exactly, but a pretty good sighting today: Flipping through the blazer rack at the local Goodwill and I noticed two matching tags dangling off of a couple two-button sleeves - In typewriter text they read "Newton St. Vintage" and had handwritten prices in the 40 buck range! Perhaps it was blues in that neither was anywhere near my size.


----------



## crs

BB blue linen longsleeve shirt, my size. Had acquired the same shirt in white at the same thrift shop about a year and a half earlier.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. There are so many makers it would be impossible to keep track. I regularly learn about new ones. There's also the clientele question. Where I live, I suspect most stuff would sit forever if they charged, say, what stuff goes for on the exchange.


Still, I'm sure that there are thrifts, especially the boutique ones, who have set prices after visiting this very forum.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Is there--should there--be a difference between thrift stores and consignment/boutique shops? In my mind, there is. I suspect that consignment/boutique shops are a bit more savvy than GW or SA. Maybe we should start doing business in code: BB OCBD... Oh, wait: We already do...:icon_smile:



Taken Aback said:


> Still, I'm sure that there are thrifts, especially the boutique ones, who have set prices after visiting this very forum.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> Is there--should there--be a difference between thrift stores and consignment/boutique shops? In my mind, there is. I suspect that consignment/boutique shops are a bit more savvy than GW or SA. Maybe we should start doing business in code: BB OCBD... Oh, wait: We already do...:icon_smile:


I wasn't clear. I had meant the thrift shops which attempt to _market_ themselves as boutiques.

A boutique or consignment shop is, in my experience, purely in business for profit, while the thrift shop is usually generating income for one or more charitable entities. Occasionally, a manager, or governing entity will feel that "upscale" marketing will generate business for a thrift shop. Soon after, those who cannot afford to shop elsewhere are often priced out of another store. This has happened in varying degrees for small shops, and in chain thrifts as well. In fact, I have been the unfortunate customer at one chain thrift that hired a manager who previously ran consignment businesses. There was a noticeable drop-off in business until she left and prices became more reasonable again.


----------



## AlanC

Someone in the SF thrift thread claimed to have seen printouts from that thread in the processing room of a thrift store. 

Still, it's ultimately too overwhelming of a job. There best model is to sell in bulk with low paid employees. Thrift employees have too high a turnover to make it worthwhile to train extensively on luxury brands.


----------



## Mr Jones

...and training is indeed what is required. For starters, I'd like to see employees trained how not to destroy the product they're trying to sell. I doesn't do me or your charity any good if you take good merchandise and render it worthless.

One chain in my area uses the plastic tag guns to label product. I can hardly describe how disappointing it is to find a silk Hermes necktie with the plastic tag stuck right through the front. I've found the same thing to be a problem with silk scarves and pocket squares. It seems to obvious, to me at least, that the label or the other end of the tie might be the best place to pierce with a big damn needle. Another local chain staples paper tags to clothing, which makes smaller holes, but then the cashier will rip the tags off with about as much care you'd give a burlap sack. I've had to have them cancel some sales because they've wrecked the item I wanted to buy. I now politely ask them if I can remove them myself. 

Worst of all... plastic security beeper tags impaled right through leather shoes. (They usually try to use an eyelet, and only jab them through the shoe if they're loafers, although I have seen some stabbed through leather right next to an eyelet.) The only positive thing to report here, is that they only bother with shoes they think are "good quality", so it's usually only some rubber soled Cole-Haan clunkers that suffer that particular indignity.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Salvation Army is the big sinner in this regard around here. It's tragic.



Mr Jones said:


> ...and training is indeed what is required. For starters, I'd like to see employees trained how not to destroy the product they're trying to sell. I doesn't do me or your charity any good if you take good merchandise and render it worthless.
> 
> One chain in my area uses the plastic tag guns to label product. I can hardly describe how disappointing it is to find a silk Hermes necktie with the plastic tag stuck right through the front. I've found the same thing to be a problem with silk scarves and pocket squares. It seems to obvious, to me at least, that the label or the other end of the tie might be the best place to pierce with a big damn needle. Another local chain staples paper tags to clothing, which makes smaller holes, but then the cashier will rip the tags off with about as much care you'd give a burlap sack. I've had to have them cancel some sales because they've wrecked the item I wanted to buy. I now politely ask them if I can remove them myself.
> 
> Worst of all... plastic security beeper tags impaled right through leather shoes. (They usually try to use an eyelet, and only jab them through the shoe if they're loafers, although I have seen some stabbed through leather right next to an eyelet.) The only positive thing to report here, is that they only bother with shoes they think are "good quality", so it's usually only some rubber soled Cole-Haan clunkers that suffer that particular indignity.


----------



## Taken Aback

True. Even here, SA is worse when it comes to handling. You would think that writing on a sole would be enough, but I have seen tags _stapled _through leather.

Of course, this policy will only change when they realize they can markup an item to a boutique prices.


----------



## 32rollandrock

SA during the past week has DRASTICALLY increased prices--$8.99 for a LE button-down, for example. Lots of other dress shirts in the latest batch I wouldn't consider wearing for north of $7. Sun may have finally set on the Golden Age.


----------



## Taken Aback

Blame the hipsters.

I passed a Filene's tonight, and a guy was selling women's suits off a rack on the sidewalk for $5. I thought "that was quick for a liquidation"! As it turned out, he was just taking advantage of the popular misconception that the sale had started, and began shifting some stuff like it fell off the back of a truck (which it seems like it did, since he quickly disappeared).

I think that may be the future. We won't be shopping at thrift shops, but visiting dealers down some alley. Asking to "see the merchandise" will no longer be a figurative request. We'll bring our tailors to assure the merchandise is real, and pay in unmarked bills.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A good theory, but trust me: There are no hipsters in central Illinois.



Taken Aback said:


> Blame the hipsters.
> 
> I passed a Filene's tonight, and a guy was selling women's suits off a rack on the sidewalk for $5. I thought "that was quick for a liquidation"! As it turned out, he was just taking advantage of the popular misconception that the sale had started, and began shifting some stuff like it fell off the back of a truck (which it seems like it did, since he quickly disappeared).
> 
> I think that may be the future. We won't be shopping at thrift shops, but visiting dealers down some alley. Asking to "see the merchandise" will no longer be a figurative request. We'll bring our tailors to assure the merchandise is real, and pay in unmarked bills.


----------



## Taken Aback

Then they're on their way.

In all seriousness, while regional offices surely dictate local price points, I'm sure the increased sales at higher prices to those hipsters in larger cities do have an affect on national chain-wide policies. It may fall flat in Central Illinois, but I bet someone in the chain of command is hoping to draw that crowd even there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A decent theory. SA has a centralized sorting/distribution center that supplies stores in a half-dozen cities or so around here, but none of them very big. I hope there isn't anyone in Alexandria VA (where SA is HQ'd) calling shots on thrift-store prices.



Taken Aback said:


> Then they're on their way.
> 
> In all seriousness, while regional offices surely dictate local price points, I'm sure the increased sales at higher prices to those hipsters in larger cities do have an affect on national chain-wide policies. It may fall flat in Central Illinois, but I bet someone in the chain of command is hoping to draw that crowd even there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just back from an interesting excursion. Started with shoes at the first GW, found two barely worn made in USA Dexter wingtips, one in brown, one black in 10.5 D, obviously from the same owner, but left them because they didn't fit and the flip would be tough. Ditto with a pair of very nice JM wingtips made in Italy. Then found a Donegal tweed sport coat which I nearly left because it wasn't half-off and a HT sport coat that I did leave, figuring it would be there when half-off comes around. Then it got good: An as-new Paul Stuart blue broadcloth buttondown, then a pure cashmere sweater (which Mrs. 32 has snatched), then a made-in-Scotland pure camelhair sweater by Bullock and Jones when that meant something.

Second GW yielded nothing until I hit the bins, which were stuffed. Hmm, some ties here in the corner. Started digging. A nice BB. Then a nice Robert Talbott. Then a nice Polo. Then a Facconable. Then a Burberry. And so it went until I had 20 high-end ties for 99 cents each--it was like an archeological dig, and just in time for the tie-swap box which is due at my door within the next few days. All the good ones were about halfway down in a pile of probably 150-200 ties, with nothing worthwhile above or below. Didn't find the coveted Hermes, but oh well. It was cheap entertainment and a couple hours well spent.


----------



## CMDC

^It's almost like mining. Once you hit a vein, the good stuff flows. Then it dries up.


----------



## mhj

32rollandrock said:


> Second GW yielded nothing until I hit the bins, which were stuffed. Hmm, some ties here in the corner. Started digging. A nice BB. Then a nice Robert Talbott. Then a nice Polo. Then a Facconable. Then a Burberry. And so it went until I had 20 high-end ties for 99 cents each--it was like an archeological dig, and just in time for the tie-swap box which is due at my door within the next few days. All the good ones were about halfway down in a pile of probably 150-200 ties, with nothing worthwhile above or below. Didn't find the coveted Hermes, but oh well. It was cheap entertainment and a couple hours well spent.


This is exciting, I get the tie-swap box after you.


----------



## upthewazzu

Hi folks, first time poster here. I've been reading the forum for about a month now trying to figure out the best way to improve my wardrobe on a budget and discovered thrifting was a fairly simple, short-term solution. I found a couple of jackets here locally the other day, no pics unfortunately, but I was wondering if you guys had ever heard of the manufacturers and if you could provide any background.

First is a wool coat by Harry Rosen, the tag says the style is Armando. Not sure if that means anything. Its a more informal coat, something I can wear while grocery shopping with the Mrs. on the weekend. I went ahead and picked it up for $12. Its almost a perfect fit.

Second are a few coats that I found at another store, but did not purchase (yet). One is by Hardwick Clothes (Made in USA). This one fit the best and I'm most likely going to get it at $29.50. Next one is a Doncaster, which looked nice but the fit wasn't that great, will definitely need tailored ($29.50). Finally, a blue suit with red-ish pin stripes (very subtle, not as bad as it sounds!) by Hart Schaffner & Mary (Could be "Mark", my cell phone takes abysmal pictures) Silver Trumpeter. Can't recall the price on this one, but I think it was in the $30 range.

Any help with these is much appreciated. I don't have too much more info than what I posted. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

It's Hart Schaffner & Marx. They make nice stuff, all stateside, but don't necessarily get a lot of respect. Hardwick also makes nice stuff. But the key is fit. A Joseph A. Bank suit that fits is going to be far superior than a Brooks Brothers that is even slightly off. Fit is not always an easy thing to figure out on your own, and do NOT look around you and figure that your trousers should be rumpled up around your ankles because everyone else wears theirs way too long.

At the prices you describe, $30 for a sport coat, you should skip buying anything that doesn't fit, sleeve length excepted (that's an easy fix). In fact, you shouldn't thrift any sport coat that needs anything more complicated than a sleeve adjustment. There are more fish in this sea than in a real ocean. It doesn't make sense to spend $50 shortening a $30 thrifted sport coat (it can be done, but not more than an in inch), then another $15 on sleeves when you can buy one that fits here on the Thrift Exchange--and I hope you're familiar with the Thrift Exchange--for $30-$40.

If you are just getting started, you are going to spend a lot of money on stuff you shouldn't buy. It's just the nature of the beast, but you should try to minimize mistakes. If I were you, before I started shopping in a serious way, I would spend a lot of time looking at posters on What Are You Wearing Today, focusing on guys who really know what they're doing: Trip English, Orgetorix, Patrick, AlanC, Wisco, to name a few. Read the ensuing critiques. If their sleeves are too long or shoulders too bulky, someone is going to point it out. Also, pay attention to those who miss the mark, and for the same reason. There is an archive built up that would take a year to read, so you can start right away. It's fun and addictive, and you can learn a ton in not very much time that will save you loads of money.

I've been to Pullman, and I can imagine that it's not bursting with Brooks Brothers, J. Press and other brands that get folks around here drooling. The prices you describe seem high. It's tough, but be picky. If you're going to spend $30 on a secondhand sport coat, make sure, first, that it fits and second that it is of quality construction. Again, take a gander at what's listed on the exchange to get a feel for what stuff is really worth.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## jwooten

I would go a little farther than 32 with the advice on sportcoats/ cost. Specifically, if it's a thrift or consignment setting, I try not to spend over $25 on a coat unless it fits well, not just kinda sorta(with sleeve length being a easily fixable issue +/- no more than 2 inches.). While $30-50 is a small investment relative to the original MSRP of the jackets you may be looking at, you won't wear it if it doesn't fit. I have definately wasted money on clothes I thought I would deal with being a bit off on fit because they were a "deal", only to donate back at some later point.

+1 on looking at the WAYWT thread and the Thrift Exchange(and Ebay threads) are a god-send for a limited budget.


----------



## mhj

jwooten said:


> I would go a little farther than 32 with the advice on sportcoats/ cost. Specifically, if it's a thrift or consignment setting, I try not to spend over $25 on a coat unless it fits well, not just kinda sorta(with sleeve length being a easily fixable issue +/- no more than 2 inches.). While $30-50 is a small investment relative to the original MSRP of the jackets you may be looking at, you won't wear it if it doesn't fit. I have definately wasted money on clothes I thought I would deal with being a bit off on fit because they were a "deal", only to donate back at some later point.
> 
> +1 on looking at the WAYWT thread and the Thrift Exchange(and Ebay threads) are a god-send for a limited budget.


I will second that opinion. I bought a Samuelsohn sport jacket from a forum poster for $70 that was a 47R when my normal size is a 46R thinking that how bad could it fit. It turned out to be a huge 47R and I looked like a football player. My tailor charged $90 to take down the shoulders which resulted in the sleeves needing lengthening which cost another $25 to alter.

Maybe it wasn't a bad deal for a jacket that retailed for $800-$900 but I was more than I wanted to spend on a second hand item.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Keep in mind that size tags are rough guides only when it comes to suits and sport coats. I can't squeeze into most RL 44's, but BB and JP 44's are fine. There is no substitute for accurate measurements, lads.



mhj said:


> I will second that opinion. I bought a Samuelsohn sport jacket from a forum poster for $70 that it was 47R when my normal size is a 46R thinking that had bad could it fit. It turned out to be a huge 47R and I looked like a football player. My tailor charged $90 to take down the shoulders which resulted in the sleeves needing lengthening which cost another $25 to alter.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't a bad deal for a jacket that retailed for $800-$900 but I was more than I wanted to spend on a second hand item.


----------



## Patrick06790

Blues: Nice flannel BB-GF suit, 90s era, about ready to pounce when I noticed hideous patch job on trouser leg. Nice Press lightweight grey pinstripe, about ready to pounce but something was seriously awry with the shoulders — I think the owner must have had them correct for something but I can't imagine what. Anyway, it rendered the suit null and void.

Bright side: I don't need anything. At all. I don't even really want anything.


----------



## brozek

How's this for blues? When I pulled into my local Savers this morning, two guys were painting over the sign with black paint and there was a sign on the door that read, "Closed permanently - sorry".


----------



## 32rollandrock

No going out of business sale? Now that's REALLY sad.



brozek said:


> How's this for blues? When I pulled into my local Savers this morning, two guys were painting over the sign with black paint and there was a sign on the door that read, "Closed permanently - sorry".


----------



## CMDC

Not clothes related but I came across a nice Cleveland sand wedge. Problem was it was duct taped into a whole bouquet of other wedges, none of which was any good so I left it. Did find an older Ping 2 iron that I'm going to try and conquer this weekend on the range if the weather holds.


----------



## Timeisaperception

It's been fairly bluesy for the past couple of weeks. The entire suit rack at the Goodwill got flooded with 70's double-knit, and the other local I visit put out a huge shipment of Calvin Klein instead of getting to the Brooks Brothers stuff they have back in the sorting room. :frown:


----------



## Taken Aback

Snagged a NWT Shott peacoat, some LE and Bert Pulitzer Repp ties, and a pair of J&M drivers. Noticed some 44L J Press jackets, but was unsure of a flip.


----------



## firedancer

Good luck on that 2 iron CMDC. I still can't hit it with any consistency, like when it counts. My thrifting has garnered me a ton of volleys and. Cleveland wedges. They will go on the bay one of these days.


----------



## CMDC

^That's the problem with situational clubs. You know you aren't going to use them much, hence you don't practice with them much. When you need it, you inevitable shank it. Why? Because you didn't practice enough with it. Wash, rinse, repeat. Gotta love golf though.


----------



## brozek

brozek said:


> How's this for blues? When I pulled into my local Savers this morning, two guys were painting over the sign with black paint and there was a sign on the door that read, "Closed permanently - sorry".


Thrifting karma strikes again. My local Savers closes, and then the _very _next time I stop into a thrift store, I find a jacket that's been my target for two years - a vintage Brooks 3/2 sack in charcoal herringbone _in my size (40L)._ It fits like it was made for me - in 1962.


----------



## Mr Jones

Speaking of security tags...

I can see why someone would want to make sure nobody tries to walk off with these very expensive YSL loafers... wait, what?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Was leaving SA yesterday and a guy who appeared to work there stopped me, said he'd seen me there often and asked about my shopping experience. I was shocked--I didn't think they cared. So I told him that prices had gone through the roof lately and I couldn't see that they would have much luck getting $10 for a used shirt, which is how bad it's gotten. Also gave him the don't staple stuff lecture. We'll see.


----------



## Taken Aback

You've been profiled.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That--and worse. After I returned the Boxster I was loaned for a month or so this summer, all the drying-out drunks who hang out in the parking lot heckled me for driving a Buick.



Taken Aback said:


> You've been profiled.


----------



## Timeisaperception

A lousy couple of weeks got broken up by what I can only hope is the tip of an iceberg on good finds. Had to pass up a madras sport coat (Woolrich...probably a good idea), but I did walk out with a Pendleton 'Western Wear' shirt jac and a pair of Dexter camp mocs (I'll use the term loosely because while it has ties on the front, it also has an apron).


----------



## CMDC

Somebody here would have gotten a really nice made in Ireland LLBean argyle sweater vest except that Unique Thrift--like a lot of other thrifts I fear--has an asinine policy of not being able to price something that has had the price tag removed. I take it to the counter, show them that the tag is missing, and ask if they can price it. Nope, it has to go to the back room to be priced the next day. There has to be 20 people working there and nobody has the authority to make a decision on something that's going to net the place a couple of bucks? I know that these places have a lot of low skilled workers but there has to be some room for initiative on the part of managers. I'm normally pretty mellow when it comes to these places but stuff like this drives me nuts.


----------



## mr.v

cmdc, i hate it when that happens. a store clerk explained to me once that they dont price things on the spot to prevent people from tearing tags and hoping to get a better price. dishonest shoppers may tear the tag off a shirt marked $4.99, then ask for a new tag and could walk away paying $1.99. the clerks have seen me there for years, they know me, they do the best they can to help me when i have to have an item, even one without a tag.


----------



## CMDC

Yeah. My wife used to volunteer at a non-profit that had a thrift and this happened all the time. It just seems to me that, when we're talking a couple of bucks or so, a manager could make a decision. In these cases the Goodwill model--everything the same price--makes sense.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Can't believe I'm doing this, but I'll defend the policy, which has also driven me mad. From the store's perspective, it makes sense. Thrift store employees tend to be--how to put this delicately--not the brightest folks in the world. And they are paid virtually nothing. In a world of getting what you pay for, coupled with the quality of the help, making things a simple as possible is the way to go. Most thrift stores do have boutique sections--what's to prevent a shopper from taking a tag off a boutique item in hopes of getting it at the flat rate? By not allowing re-pricing, the store protects itself, and if the item is worth buying, at zero risk. I still hate it, though.


----------



## leisureclass

Generally speaking my neighborhood Goodwill plays good music, usually when I'm in the store in the afternoons or evenings there's some sort interesting indie rock/punk/80s fuzz/60s pop thing going on, like a great college radio show or a cool coffee shop. I hit the Goodwill today earlier than usual and to my surprise they were playing some horrible radio station, Sean Kingston, lots of dance beats and cheesy lyrics, and this woman behind the counter was belting out every single word. Talk about BLUES. That and I found nothing but a Stanley Blacker HT jacket and some Charles Tyrwitt longwings (?) that both seemed too large to flip on the exchange...


----------



## Taken Aback

When shopping at thirft shops, I generally buy clothing that I know is a decent fit by previous experience with the brand in question; I try not to try on anything in-store due to potential creepy-crawlies.

However, I found a pair of NWT Orvis chinos once and decided on a try-on. Well, the GW tag got caught up in the waist and snapped off. I immediately saw my afternoon potentially slipping away, but braved through it to the register. Despite my pleas, and while maintaining a cheery disposition, the clerk indeed refused to sell it to me. When I finally convinced her to inquire with another floor person, they told her to mark it up for $5 over the original tag. I stood my ground, _and_ kept smiling, until a manager came along and immediately told her to give it to me for the original ticketed price. She gave me a dirty look, though. I knew then not to check-out with her ever again. Of course, they no longer fit (one day!), but they remain in my closet a a reminder of tag safety. OK, it took all of 20 minutes, but it _felt_ like a whole afternoon.

By the way, how much do pricing guns cost?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taken Aback said:


> By the way, how much do pricing guns cost?


The ones they use at SA cost about $5, same as a stapler. Oh, wait...


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't think a thrift store is actually a thrift store unless super hits from the 70s are playing, the cheesier the better. And if one channel is out, the odds of finding a treasure increases exponentially. I've always believed that, but have little evidence that it is true.

Today proved an object lesson in checking the women's section. Scored a beautiful handmade Italian silk scarf, very old judging by the label but flawless. Found it buried in a bin under a bunch of rayon-nylon garbage. Buck-nineteen, out the door.



leisureclass said:


> Generally speaking my neighborhood Goodwill plays good music, usually when I'm in the store in the afternoons or evenings there's some sort interesting indie rock/punk/80s fuzz/60s pop thing going on, like a great college radio show or a cool coffee shop. I hit the Goodwill today earlier than usual and to my surprise they were playing some horrible radio station, Sean Kingston, lots of dance beats and cheesy lyrics, and this woman behind the counter was belting out every single word. Talk about BLUES. That and I found nothing but a Stanley Blacker HT jacket and some Charles Tyrwitt longwings (?) that both seemed too large to flip on the exchange...


----------



## Patrick06790

32rollandrock said:


> I don't think a thrift store is actually a thrift store unless super hits from the 70s are playing, the cheesier the better. And if one channel is out, the odds of finding a treasure increases exponentially. I've always believed that, but have little evidence that it is true.


It is true. The one channel is crucial, however.


----------



## AlanC

If a store (thrift or otherwise) lets you walk out empty handed when you're trying to buy something they have failed in their primary reason for existence.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I would, respectfully, disagree. The primary reason for the existence of thrift stores I frequent is to help the less fortunate. From that perspective, the cheapest, easiest, least risky way to run the business is a ban on re-pricing at the register, no matter how much we all hate it. Heck, after a second look, someone might decide that the unworn Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater shouldn't have been priced at $3, and so it moves to the boutique section and the charity is money ahead. Yeah, it sucks for thrifters, but it prevents folks from tearing off tags in hopes of getting a better price, it eliminates the possibility of a cashier who doesn't know shoes from socks making a bad call in setting a price and it makes for a more streamlined operation where managers aren't constantly being called to the front to set prices. The stuff we buy doesn't last long on shelves, so the charity really isn't losing out. I know that thrift stores do all kinds of idiotic things, but this isn't one of them, which explains why so many have the same policy.



AlanC said:


> If a store (thrift or otherwise) lets you walk out empty handed when you're trying to buy something they have failed in their primary reason for existence.


----------



## MacTweed

Just saw a nice Cricketeer blue window pane suit. Although the chest size was right (40), it was a 40 extra-long. I could barely touch the bottom of the jacket, and the sleeves were really long. I know the sleeves would not be difficult, but the length of the jacket made it a no-go. I was very disappointed.


----------



## eyedoc2180

32rollandrock said:


> That--and worse. After I returned the Boxster I was loaned for a month or so this summer, all the drying-out drunks who hang out in the parking lot heckled me for driving a Buick.


I would more likely heckle you for the Boxster.
:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Perfect.



eyedoc2180 said:


> I would more likely heckle you for the Boxster.
> :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## leisureclass

32rollandrock said:


> I don't think a thrift store is actually a thrift store unless super hits from the 70s are playing, the cheesier the better. And if one channel is out, the odds of finding a treasure increases exponentially.


Normally I would agree with you, but I've found some decent stuff at this one. It was all just a game of expectations, at first I was really thrown by the non-cheesy music, but then I came to expect it, and then it was jarring for it to be gone again. Funny how that works.


----------



## AncientMadder

Blues: J. Press navy hopsack blazer, 3/2 sack, 42 R. Had a small hole in the sleeve and a few pulled threads.

Good news: Brooks Brothers baby blue linen SC, 3/2 sack, 42 L. Perfect fit.


----------



## crs

Really nice windowpane Southwick sack jacket. Minimal padding in one shoulder, lots of padding in the other. Poor guy.


----------



## CMDC

All ends well. The untagged LLBean made in Ireland sweater vest I mentioned above was there today so it'll appear in the exchange--along with a load of other stuff (fun pants!!) tomorrow.


----------



## MacTweed

I keep finding really nice wool dress pants (some with tags on), in size 40+ inch waist (I'm a 31). Wonder what that would cost to tailor on down? :icon_scratch: And I REALLY need some dress pants.

Good news: found a blue OCBD by Jos A. Bank in perfect condition. Now if only I could find a blue or gray herringbone Harris Tweed jacket.


----------



## phyrpowr

MacTweed said:


> I keep finding really nice wool dress pants (some with tags on), in size 40+ inch waist (I'm a 31). Wonder what that would cost to tailor on down? :icon_scratch: .


Well nigh impossible. Rule of thumb is maximum of three inches downsizing, and that's pushing it. You get a unipocket after that


----------



## TweedyDon

MacTweed said:


> I keep finding really nice wool dress pants (some with tags on), in size 40+ inch waist (I'm a 31). Wonder what that would cost to tailor on down? :icon_scratch: ..... Now if only I could find a blue or gray herringbone Harris Tweed jacket.


On the trousers, tailoring down from a 40 to a 31 would involve re-cutting, and would cost a fortune--even if you could find a tailor expert enough to take this on! So, not worth it, to be honest.

Watch the Exchange for a Harris Tweed.... I'll be listing many tweeds there in the next few days, including Harris, Donegal, and more!


----------



## Orgetorix

Man accidentally gives away life savings hidden away in donated suit

If any of you Illinois folks finds a windfall...you know the right thing to do.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the back story on that one is just about as blue (sad/tragic) as things could get. Perhaps a good samaritan will be the one to buy that suit! :thumbs-up:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Man accidentally gives away life savings hidden away in donated suit
> 
> If any of you Illinois folks finds a windfall...you know the right thing to do.


Buy more tweed.


----------



## TheWGP

I'll admit to actually owning one of those pricing guns, for a much more mundane reason: to try clothes on at home and still being able to reattach the tags if it needs to be returned. Sometimes my wife doesn't like trying on at the store - but she also doesn't like tags, or they tear off in the process. Never taken it out of the house, though - and I should note that all the local thrifts are "all sales final."

As far as the pricing policy... if the staples come undone as I'm walking around or something like that, I'll delicately try to re-attach it - you can often shove at least one end of the staple in there and it'll be "attached" enough for the register worker not to care. Buying something that genuinely has NO tag on it generally requires appealing to a manager and pointing out essentially what AlanC said - they exist to get money from me, and if they don't do that, then what's the point? I do always offer to pay a slightly premium price for the category if I try this - to be clear I'm not trying to rip them off. So maybe I pay $7.99 for some Bills that were likely originally tagged $2.99 - it's still a good deal. 

I will say that I don't bother trying it unless it's either a) something I really want for myself or some other particular purpose; or b) something really rare. I had to do it once on a tie from that brand in Paris with the horse & carriage on the logo... was sweating bullets the entire time that they'd decide it should go in the showcase. Nope, came out with it for 4.99 (all the other ties were 1.99 or 2.99). 

The basic tenet of all my interaction with thrift employees has been that they tend to usually be decent enough people, but often have a time understanding the finer points of whatever you're trying to do. Managers tend to be better - a great example is that they can usually instantly understand that I want to trade them TWO hangers for their ONE hanger whereas a cashier may quite literally stand there in puzzlement trying to get their head around the idea.


----------



## CMDC

Came across a rare bird the other day--the elusive green unistripe Brooks ocbd. Problem was it looked like it had been attacked by rabid weasels. The neck was completely shredded.


----------



## mr.v

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, the back story on that one is just about as blue (sad/tragic) as things could get. Perhaps a good samaritan will be the one to buy that suit! :thumbs-up:


in my experience, the "best" donated items do not make it to the sales floor. i have seen the store clerk purchase bags behind the counter at my favorite thrift store, massive amounts of leather shoes, denim, and collectible toys. i'm not familiar with the employee purchase policy at that goodwill, but if that suit would have been donated at my local thrift store, it would have been marked $4.99, bought, and bagged by a clerk before it hit the sales floor. the only reason i still go to those stores is that the clerks don't value the same brands i do, if they ever did, i'd be done for.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The GW here has a STRICT policy against employees purchasing goods. They receive a 25-percent discount, but are not allowed to buy anything on days they work, and they can be terminated for violating this policy. The policy appears to work--I've seen new employees try to buy something and being told no. And there are cameras everywhere to keep both employees and shoppers honest.

If I were you and saw this happening, I would call the executive director and voice my concerns. You are a customer, you have rights, and so do donors. If I were a donor, I wouldn't want my goods ending up in the hands of store employees before shoppers have a chance. There is also the possibility that there is collusion going on between the sales floor and the back room and goods are being sold to employees for a fraction of what they would otherwise be bringing, which means the charity is losing out.

I have a lot of respect for GW and have found them to be responsive whenever I have asked questions or raised concerns, although every chapter is an independent operation. GW also does a ton of good for the community. By bringing this to the executive director's attention, you would be, potentially, helping a lot of folks.



mr.v said:


> in my experience, the "best" donated items do not make it to the sales floor. i have seen the store clerk purchase bags behind the counter at my favorite thrift store, massive amounts of leather shoes, denim, and collectible toys. i'm not familiar with the employee purchase policy at that goodwill, but if that suit would have been donated at my local thrift store, it would have been marked $4.99, bought, and bagged by a clerk before it hit the sales floor. the only reason i still go to those stores is that the clerks don't value the same brands i do, if they ever did, i'd be done for.


----------



## eyedoc2180

CMDC said:


> Came across a rare bird the other day--the elusive green unistripe Brooks ocbd. Problem was it looked like it had been attacked by rabid weasels. The neck was completely shredded.


Could this be a job for Maldonado in Texas? Their service is awesome, though I have a local tailor who does an awesome job on reversing the collar, if that's all that's needed. Quite a find, Sir.


----------



## leisureclass

mr.v said:


> in my experience, the "best" donated items do not make it to the sales floor..


I thought this was only true in record stores! for shame thrift employees


----------



## CMDC

eyedoc2180 said:


> Could this be a job for Maldonado in Texas? Their service is awesome, though I have a local tailor who does an awesome job on reversing the collar, if that's all that's needed. Quite a find, Sir.


This one was beyond repair. Not my size either so I don't feel too bad. It was the first green unistripe BB I've seen.


----------



## Taken Aback

CMDC said:


> Came across a rare bird the other day--the elusive green unistripe Brooks ocbd. Problem was it looked like it had been attacked by rabid weasels. The neck was completely shredded.


That's a bit of a grail for me. I've never seen anything other than blues or burgundies in my thrifting; my size or otherwise. :frown:



TheWGP said:


> I'll admit to actually owning one of those pricing guns...


I laughed out loud reading that. 



TheWGP said:


> As far as the pricing policy... if the staples come undone as I'm walking around or something like that, I'll delicately try to re-attach it - you can often shove at least one end of the staple in there and it'll be "attached" enough for the register worker not to care.


Can we clone those workers and put them in _every_ store?

I'm afraid I can't corroborate that experience. Here in New York City, a loose tag is a customer switched tag until proven otherwise (which you usually can't). The shame of it, is that, like 32 before, it's a policy I cannot argue with. Thrifts here, mainly the chain ones, are subject to the same amount of larceny as regular retail and probably more so.

In the old days (well, the 90's), there were even known repeat offenders that staff would know of but not be bothered enough to stop or chase. It was made clear to me that it wasn't worth anyone's job nor getting injured. I kind of understood to an extent. If bank tellers are to hand over the cash, why not let someone walk out with some CD's? I even heard staff defend the behavior with comments like "Oh, he's homeless". There were even occasions where it was made clear that action was not taken due to differences in ethnicity. These days, there is less permissiveness, but it's more often that you'll see action taken at the behest of another customer who has witnessed theft.

With things like tags, there's less success since a clerk who suspects you are pulling one over on her at the till will take offense personally. I've been the unfortunate follow-up customer of individuals who have succeeded here, and had my purchases unduly scrutinized because of it.



TheWGP said:


> The basic tenet of all my interaction with thrift employees has been that they tend to usually be decent enough people, but often have a time understanding the finer points of whatever you're trying to do. Managers tend to be better - a great example is that they can usually instantly understand that I want to trade them TWO hangers for their ONE hanger whereas a cashier may quite literally stand there in puzzlement trying to get their head around the idea.


I always act as if they are good people, even when they have given me evidence that it's not the case. Unfortunately, reporting issues have gotten me blackballed on a couple occasions instead of effecting change. I now feel complicit every time I witness something and don't call the charity, but, in my experience, repeated calls rarely effect change unless you have some proof to back it up and employees know where the cameras are, if any.



mr.v said:


> in my experience, the "best" donated items do not make it to the sales floor. i have seen the store clerk purchase bags behind the counter at my favorite thrift store, massive amounts of leather shoes, denim, and collectible toys. i'm not familiar with the employee purchase policy at that goodwill, but if that suit would have been donated at my local thrift store, it would have been marked $4.99, bought, and bagged by a clerk before it hit the sales floor. the only reason i still go to those stores is that the clerks don't value the same brands i do, if they ever did, i'd be done for.


This I can still corroborate in this day and age. 



32rollandrock said:


> The GW here has a STRICT policy against employees purchasing goods. They receive a 25-percent discount, but are not allowed to buy anything on days they work, and they can be terminated for violating this policy. The policy appears to work--I've seen new employees try to buy something and being told no. And there are cameras everywhere to keep both employees and shoppers honest.
> 
> If I were you and saw this happening, I would call the executive director and voice my concerns. You are a customer, you have rights, and so do donors. If I were a donor, I wouldn't want my goods ending up in the hands of store employees before shoppers have a chance. There is also the possibility that there is collusion going on between the sales floor and the back room and goods are being sold to employees for a fraction of what they would otherwise be bringing, which means the charity is losing out.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for GW and have found them to be responsive whenever I have asked questions or raised concerns, although every chapter is an independent operation. GW also does a ton of good for the community. By bringing this to the executive director's attention, you would be, potentially, helping a lot of folks.


Yes, there are some genuinely good people working in thrift shops. I have been treated very kindly by some who have even confided to me some other goings on that I have not personally witnessed. Yet, all too often, I have found that they usually work alongside some who are not as decent, and more often than not, the good ones are powerless to affect any change. Moreover, change that does occur can often result in throwing the baby out with the bathwater, as some good people have also been cast out when some misconduct prompted corporate to "clean house" at a particular store. As such, I have a lot of mixed feelings when I witness something amiss. The big chains have paid employees who rely on the job, as opposed to small thrifts which may be wholly or partly staffed by volunteers.

The kind of behavior mr.v has attested to may wax and wane depending on area of the country you're in, but I have noticed it to be the rule rather than the exception if you frequent thrifts enough.

The fact remains, no matter how hard any of us try to fight against it, that if an item is of quality, and an employee wants it, you often will NOT be getting it, and _if_ they pay, it may be to another employee for the assist, not to the till. These days it may be harder for them to get away with it, but some do, and collusion can even involve a manager.

In fact, this holds true in standard mainstream retail as well. If any here visit forums like slickdeals, you'll learn the motto of "never call the store". That's a motto you learn to live by, since your interest in an item may apprise an employee of a deal they did not know of. I've made requests (even in person) for an item not on the floor of a store, and which I know to be in stock, turn up nothing but an employee buying the item instead. Of course, in those circumstances employees work as a team to ensure you know that another person was in error when they said they had it in their hand over the phone, and it was waiting as the customer service desk for you.

After visiting thrift shops frequently over the years, I've learned that teamwork is in effect there as well, despite any cameras being present. Items like iPods in donation bags may not even make it to the back of the store for processing, and if they do get there, they aren't likely to make it back out as priced merchandise nor head to a processing center for possible auction. It all seems ripe for a sting operation, but these are thrift shops. SA probably has a "forgive first" policy precluding that anyhow. I could also see how it would look bad to publicize misconduct. They probably feel they aren't getting enough donations as-is, and don't want to risk losing any; especially from the retailers who donate toys and other goods. As a customer, I can report things, and have, but it's quite an uphill battle...at least in this neck of the woods.

If there were only a 75% off lifetime purchases whistleblower policy...


----------



## mr.v

i have had great service and witnessed very honest clerks at a local goodwill. i found a classic plaid burberry scarf without a price tag at my goodwill a couple of months back, the clerk at the register noticed the burberry tag and seemed to recognize its "value". she explained the store policy for unpriced items; she took my phone number and said she would call me the following day when the scarf would become available for sale. i left the store that night believing the scarf was GONE for sure. much to my surprise, i did get the call the next day, it was priced at $9.99, and i picked it up on my way home from work. in fact almost every goodwill clerk i have ever dealt with has been very friendly, and i try to be as cordial as possible in return. they know i'm a regular and it is to my advantage to maintain good relationships. 
i have never seen any goodwill employees purchase items. although i can only imagine what happens behind those gray double wide swinging doors.... i have seen the clerks from other thrift stores take full advantage of their insider positions. i think they let them purchase once a week, on that day employees pay for and leave their bags behind the register counter for all to see. i can see through those bags, they get first pickings, they get great stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Prices have shot up DRAMATICALLY at the local SA. Fortunately, there has been nothing worth buying for a couple-three weeks now, since the pricing trend began. It is now completely out of control: Saw a pair of Hanes briefs today marked for $1.99. Umm...

More typically, used shirts--we're talking blends with stains that no one would wear--are going for between $7 and $10. Previously, shirts cost no more than $5.

Not surprisingly, no one seems to be buying, and they've brought in more racks to hold product that isn't moving--there are, easily, a dozen more racks than there two weeks ago, and the racks that were there before are jammed tight. Eventually, I suspect, this dam will break from the pressure, and when it does, there will be dramatic price reductions in new inventory. I can't see that they'll have a choice--eventually, they will run out of racks and floor space.

A real-life object lesson in the perils of variable thrift-store pricing by folks who have no idea what they are doing...


----------



## ATL

I just found a maroon herringbone tweed blazer for $5. It looks very nice, and I can tell it is well made, but I don't know anything about the brand: Stanley Blacker for Jordan Marsh.


----------



## leisureclass

Stanley Blacker was a midlevel American maker, I have tweed sack of there's that's pretty great. Jordan Marsh however, I believe, was (is?) a chain store. Generally speaking I think it's best to be weary of ___ for ____ jackets because the quality (usually) isn't as good as the regular stuff.


----------



## Taken Aback

Stanley Blacker was last known to exist as a SYMS label. I don't know if they have sold it off yet, or if it's going down with the ship.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Definitely some TSB's today. A 50's pre-TNSIL Hickey Freeman suit, and a store-name sports coat from the same era; neither in my size. Hopefully the thrift gods will smile upon me for my next trip...

As per Stanley Blacker, I have a very nice ecru herringbone button down from them that's become my go-to dress shirt. Don't know how old it is, but it's old enough to be Made in the USA.


----------



## AlanC

I came across a set of three vintage Hartmann tweed suitcases, picked up one of them for $10. It seems to be this case, although with a much cooler lining.

There was an even larger case and a small cosmetic/vanity type case.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Alan, you seem to have hit the luggage jackpot lately--loved the briefcases on the exchange, but couldn't come up with an excuse to buy one.


----------



## CMDC

If there's a 41L out there who'd like a lovely Norman Hilton 3/2 charcoal sack suit, let me know and I'll go get it--only caveat is that the pants are actually Stafford. Ugh.

Couple of nice ties with pulls-Press, Ferragamo, Fendi. Also Charvet and Turnbull and Asser shirts with frayed collars.


----------



## TweedyDon

Up at 5am on Saturday to travel to an estate sale, which promised "classic men's clothing". This turned out to mean "classic men's polyester crap from J. C. Penney's". No problem--the next estate sale, some 20 miles away, would be better. And it would have been--had I been a cross-dresser, and been interested in 1950s cocktail attire for very, very small women. Next stop--a local rummage sale. Again, nothing. By now, it's noon.... So why not spend the afternoon collecting a few tweeds from thrift stores across two states? Why not indeed.... had there been any tweeds that were worth picking up!

I finally (after almost twelve hours and several hundred miles' driving!) acquired a USA-made BB BD, for $12, which is now on the Exchange for pretty much that plus shipping.

Blues indeed!

_But the Thrift Gods now owe me big time_!


----------



## AlanC

^ I feel your pain. And the next time you actually do find something to sell someone will complain that the price is too high because you only paid $3 for it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I suppose I should feel guilty for this, but I found a pair of AE Polos today in marvelous condition--thick soles and just a couple marks on the uppers that will easily buff out--a mile from my front door. Popped in on the way to the grocery. Paid less than you did for that shirt. Sorry.



TweedyDon said:


> Up at 5am on Saturday to travel to an estate sale, which promised "classic men's clothing". This turned out to mean "classic men's polyester crap from J. C. Penney's". No problem--the next estate sale, some 20 miles away, would be better. And it would have been--had I been a cross-dresser, and been interested in 1950s cocktail attire for very, very small women. Next stop--a local rummage sale. Again, nothing. By now, it's noon.... So why not spend the afternoon collecting a few tweeds from thrift stores across two states? Why not indeed.... had there been any tweeds that were worth picking up!
> 
> I finally (after almost twelve hours and several hundred miles' driving!) acquired a USA-made BB BD, for $12, which is now on the Exchange for pretty much that plus shipping.
> 
> Blues indeed!
> 
> _But the Thrift Gods now owe me big time_!


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> This one was beyond repair. Not my size either so I don't feel too bad. It was the first green unistripe BB I've seen.


BB also had a yellow unistripe... sigh.

Have you come across a solid green traditional BB OCBD? I have one from decades ago, and I've never seen one anywhere since then.


----------



## CMDC

^That one's evaded me also. I have seen a peach colored one, IIRC, although it was in no shape to buy. Came across a couple cotton/poly blue ocbds from way back yesterday but didn't grab them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I always leave those BB blends, also--except for the Clarneys.



CMDC said:


> ^That one's evaded me also. I have seen a peach colored one, IIRC, although it was in no shape to buy. Came across a couple cotton/poly blue ocbds from way back yesterday but didn't grab them.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> ^That one's evaded me also. I have seen a peach colored one, IIRC, although it was in no shape to buy. Came across a couple cotton/poly blue ocbds from way back yesterday but didn't grab them.


Yes, peach was a standard solid color through the 80's; they also had ecru and stone. There was a brown unistripe at one point also.... All those choices were gone by the 90's.


----------



## sbdivemaster

sbdivemaster said:


> Yes, peach was a standard solid color through the 80's; they also had ecru and stone. There was a brown unistripe at one point also.... All those choices were gone by the 90's.


Look what I just found:

My size! But, not my price...


----------



## JimmyG

Found my first Barbour Jacket this weekend. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your view) it was a woman's size and fit my wife perfectly. A Bedale model with lining and appears to have ben worn very little if at all. It looks new. $15.00 at the GW. My wife was with me and had no idea why I was so excited. Once we got home and she did a bit of research she was excited as well. Now she doesn't mind me always wanting to stop at thrift stores.


----------



## jwooten

I came across a green OCBD in 16-5. Grabbed it, has hole/fraying on the bottom of the side seam. The color is beautiful, but the fit isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## jwooten

Does anyone ever come across Viyella shirts in "tall" sizes? I recently thrifted a medium 80/20 in blackwatch that I love, but I think the sleeves are about an inch to short to make work, though the fit in the body is excellent. What is the sleeve length on the Larges?


----------



## ATL

I found one of these today: https://www.styleforum.net/t/237728/banana-republic-black-leather-jacket-blazer-xs

It's brown and in a small. Perfect condition. I might keep it, I might flip it. If there's interest, I'll upload some pics when I get home.


----------



## AlanC

jwooten said:


> Does anyone ever come across Viyella shirts in "tall" sizes? I recently thrifted a medium 80/20 in blackwatch that I love, but I think the sleeves are about an inch to short to make work, though the fit in the body is excellent. What is the sleeve length on the Larges?


Probably Brooks Brothers and Land's End would be your best bet on those. Brooks had it's own version of Viyella, which they called something else (can't recall now). Anyway, they're out there.


----------



## Patrick06790

Thrifting has been terrible lately. I did spot three suits, obviously from the same owner, and dating from the 60s to judge by the lapels. Hickey-Freeman, some Connecticut men's shop that I'd never heard of, and Brooks with the block letters on the label. Every one had a fatal flaw — lumpy shoulder, dubious stain in the pants, and what could only be a cigar burn.

However, there are ugly ties galore — the Carpet Remnant, the Parlor Drape Sample, the Psychedelic Sick-Up. If you would like a fine selection of perfectly foul ties to give to people you dislike, I can arrange it.


----------



## AlanC

Made myself do an afternoon run to the local store; inertia almost got the better of me. I saw a casual shoe on the shelf, which caught my eye. Upon closer inspection: Alden Cape Cod Collection! They're the , needs new laces and slight stitch repair on the heel counter. Size 9.5C, and the fit seems pretty good so I'll likely keep them. Not bad for $8. I'll try to post pics later on.


----------



## ATL

OK, so I got home and the small men's leather blazer from Banana Republic fits really well, but it isn't my style.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Made myself do an afternoon run to the local store; inertia almost got the better of me. I saw a casual shoe on the shelf, which caught my eye. Upon closer inspection: Alden Cape Cod Collection! They're the , needs new laces and slight stitch repair on the heel counter. Size 9.5C, and the fit seems pretty good so I'll likely keep them. Not bad for $8. I'll try to post pics later on.


Nice. A former customer of mine had a pair of those that he had had his cobbler dye a darker shade of brown/burgundy, and they looked really good.


----------



## chadwick

My gosh. Did you make a special trip to go to a thrift store in south eastern CT?


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> Made myself do an afternoon run to the local store; inertia almost got the better of me. I saw a casual shoe on the shelf, which caught my eye. Upon closer inspection: Alden Cape Cod Collection! They're the , needs new laces and slight stitch repair on the heel counter. Size 9.5C, and the fit seems pretty good so I'll likely keep them. Not bad for $8. I'll try to post pics later on.


And here they are after a polish and new laces.


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's a great looking moc. They look barely worn. Nice find.


----------



## catside

*Drought*

I have not found anything that fits for months now. I made a conscious decision not to buy stuff that does not fit and I am suffering. Anyway bought an Anderson-Little Harris tweed jacket today for 5 bucks to break the curse. I have plenty since this is my uniform but you can not have enough tweeds. Right?
Fits nicely. Impressive quality and I don't think it's fused. I know the current owner is a member so just saying.


----------



## AncientMadder

Major blues: I found and bought a fantastic vintage Banana Republic safari vest tonight, only to leave it behind on the train on the way home. I hope whoever finds it will enjoy it.


----------



## Taken Aback

At least call lost & found. You never know...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

jwooten said:


> Does anyone ever come across Viyella shirts in "tall" sizes? I recently thrifted a medium 80/20 in blackwatch that I love, but I think the sleeves are about an inch to short to make work, though the fit in the body is excellent. What is the sleeve length on the Larges?


Lands End did, I have one in medium tall.

The problem I always find with thrifting/ebaying Viyella is that they all seemed to shrink.

Often I'd see viyella tagged medium, only to find it'd shrunken to a child's size.




AlanC said:


> Probably Brooks Brothers and Land's End would be your best bet on those. Brooks had it's own version of Viyella, which they called something else (can't recall now). Anyway, they're out there.


Brooksflannel.


----------



## Taken Aback

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Lands End did, I have one in medium tall.


I also remember that. Odd how they are no longer available.

I see that they also removed my review (which was not entirely complementary).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't force things. That's how you end up with overstuffed closets filled with stuff you never wear. Be patient, and things will come. Droughts are often broken by deluges, you know.



catside said:


> I have not found anything that fits for months now. I made a conscious decision not to buy stuff that does not fit and I am suffering. Anyway bought an Anderson-Little Harris tweed jacket today for 5 bucks to break the curse. I have plenty since this is my uniform but you can not have enough tweeds. Right?
> Fits nicely. Impressive quality and I don't think it's fused. I know the current owner is a member so just saying.


----------



## AncientMadder

Taken Aback said:


> At least call lost & found. You never know...


Thanks for the idea, Taken Aback. Sure enough, someone had turned it in.

Now I just need to plan a safari so I can wear this thing.


----------



## AlanC

^Fantastic news, AM!

I've pulled out my vintage BR safari jacket twice to sell, but I can't do it.


----------



## TheWGP

Today was lots of near-misses... ah, well. DID have one really odd find that I wanted to ask you gents about. 
Picked up a NWT solid blue no-logo-on-chest Brooks Brothers Country Club polo in L, and these Bills... what the HECK they are I don't know. Any ideas? They're tagged waist 36, model 2476, fit "GP" - wtf?! The tag is just the normal Bills Khakis, I imagine they're a limited edition but they have no tag. The back pockets have flaps AND button loops too, but that front closure... odd, odd, odd. Thoughts on what the heck these are would be welcome!

( I understand how they close - just didn't close them for this pic - but WHY you would do that and WHY Bill's made this model/what it was called... and WHY they're no fit I've ever heard of... I don't know!)


----------



## firedancer

Those bills were a special model made in commemoration of a special march in the village.


----------



## Orgetorix

They're known as ghurka shorts/pants, and were a style worn in WWII - in North Africa, I think.

https://mistercrew.com/blog/2010/07/29/gurkha-shorts/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

I must have found 5 pair of pleated Bills over the weekend. I've had trouble flipping them in the past so I let them go. I did find a 1961 Cornell University navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer w/the CU crest on the front. I left it as I figured there'd be no interest in it and that it was pretty much a nostalgia piece, although an interesting trad relic. It looked like it had been in an attic for the past 50 years. Also, anyone ever seen this Paul Stuart label before?










Did hit a bit of a tie load yesterday--as if I need more--including 3 JMcLaughlin prints which I really love, and a nice Brioni.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They look great when paired with Clarneys.



firedancer said:


> Those bills were a special model made in commemoration of a special march in the village.


----------



## Taken Aback

CMDC said:


> I did find a 1961 Cornell University navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer w/the CU crest on the front. I left it as I figured there'd be no interest in it and that it was pretty much a nostalgia piece, although an interesting trad relic. It looked like it had been in an attic for the past 50 years.


Shame. This might have drawn out Keith Olbermann as a member here.


----------



## firedancer

No blues. Just a NWOB pair of Alden shell tassels in my size. Bags included. 

2 missoni for target carry ons to flip.


----------



## zbix

Wow! Hit the tracks while you're at it. Sounds like some day you're having.


----------



## firedancer

Only to come home and find my new Dalton Shells in the porch. Life is grand.


----------



## MrZipper

Hit the jackpot yesterday: a pair of J.M. Weston burgundy captoes, and an incredible Paul Stuart double-breasted brown herringbone tweed overcoat. Both are more or less my size, but if I decide they don't quite fit, look for them on the exchange soon (the latter in particular).


----------



## dkoernert

After weeks and weeks of finding NOTHING I finally found a few items last night. 3x Samuelsohn trousers, 1 pair of silk Zanella trousers (no they are not crazy pleated) and a pair of Berle khakis.


----------



## MacTweed

Very nice. But, who would have donated a nice pair of shell Aldens? Maybe a scorned spouse...



firedancer said:


> No blues. Just a NWOB pair of Alden shell tassels in my size. Bags included.


----------



## catside

A nice Aran cardigan, couple of ties in the last few days. I feel it is the harbinger of good things to come.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Actually, a lot of folks would do that with no ill will in mind. Heirs of someone who died, a wife who couldn't spell OCBD if you spotted her everything but the "O." Sartorial ignorance knows no bounds...



MacTweed said:


> Very nice. But, who would have donated a nice pair of shell Aldens? Maybe a scorned spouse...


----------



## firedancer

MacTweed said:


> Very nice. But, who would have donated a nice pair of shell Aldens? Maybe a scorned spouse...


At this particular thrift it's not uncommon to find lots of things like this. I left 3 vintage hermes cravats.

It's not goodwill pricing but it's dang good.


----------



## leisureclass

No Blues for me yesterday: Found a soft as butter vintage BB sack in camel hair, light grey glen plaid. It's ~42, and coming to an exchange near you soon.


----------



## Taken Aback

MacTweed said:


> Very nice. But, who would have donated a nice pair of shell Aldens? Maybe a scorned spouse...





32rollandrock said:


> Actually, a lot of folks would do that with no ill will in mind. Heirs of someone who died, a wife who couldn't spell OCBD if you spotted her everything but the "O." Sartorial ignorance knows no bounds...


I've knowingly benefited from a woman's wrath in a variety of ways, but not so with clothes and accessories.

I don't mind though; knowing is a double-edged sword. Imagine thrift shop racks labeled as "Dead", "Cheated On Me", or "Sex Change".


----------



## catside

firedancer said:


> At this particular thrift it's not uncommon to find lots of things like this. I left 3 vintage hermes cravats.
> 
> It's not goodwill pricing but it's dang good.


If under 10 buy the Hermes please. Even if you don't want to eBay, send them to me and I will trade or reimburse you for my collection.


----------



## wacolo

Picked up an older Southwick tweed sack, a vintage Corbin patch madras, and a fantastic tweed 3 piece sack today. The blues? They all fit. So I have to figure out what will get tossed to make room in the closet.


----------



## CMDC

^Get another closet.


----------



## firedancer

^^ I have mine hanging in garment bags on a rope suspended from basement floor joists. 

I would love to pass on the schematics.


----------



## Taken Aback

That's a great case against dropped ceilings.


----------



## CMDC

A few things that will be on the exchange soon. If anyone is in the DC area, is a 41R, and in the market for a tux, there's a really nice Brooks peak lapel at the Treasure Trove in McLean VA. $55. Too steep for me to risk not being able to flip so I left it there.


----------



## erutio

I found an alligator leather Martin Dingman belt, in cognac, with a brass buckle, at the local Salvation Army. Some wear around the buckle and the belt holes, but for 3 bucks, can't complain


----------



## ballmouse

Found an interesting Donegal Tweed in my size. There was a nice red/brown Harris Tweed from Brook Taverner made in Britain there too, but it was probably 40-42R so I left it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

firedancer said:


> ^^ I have mine hanging in garment bags on a rope suspended from basement floor joists.
> 
> I would love to pass on the schematics.


Plastic or cloth garment bags?

Textiles shouldn't be stored in plastic; they need to breath. It's very dusty where I live, and the dust winds up everywhere. I've started making garment covers out of thrifted sheets, to keep the dust off clothes that don't get a lot of rotation and/or stored for seasonal use.

I've been considering making these and selling them here on the forum... Any interest?


----------



## CMDC

For a long time I've been looking for a navy flannel suit, pinstripe or not. Today I came across what would have been a nice one. It was JAB, but an older 3/2 sack pinstripe. Jacket fit perfectly, pants would have been right too. All was well until I found the moth hole. On the plus side, found a Burberrys double breasted blazer. I've been contemplating one of these for a while but not knowing whether I'd be able to pull off the look, I haven't pulled the trigger on an ebay one. For $9, the one I found today is worth the risk. Fits great, excellent condition.

There will be a JPress khaki sport coat in 48R coming up on the exchange later.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yesterday was a Twilight Zone round of thrift stores. First stop was SA, where I found a BB 3/2 sack plaid tweed SC that fits within a minute of walking in the door. Then, about ten feet down the rack, a Southwick 3/2 herringbone tweed SC, but, not from the same owner. In the shoe department, a pair of Florsheim Imperial shells in my size, thank you very much. And I was in this store the day before. Next stop, GW. Nothing. Then another GW, where I found a fine LE Donegal tweed hacking jacket, at half-off, no less. Then a second SA, where I found a very nice Canali navy blazer. Then a second GW, where I found an Irish tweed overcoat off the bat, then a BB shirt, then another BB shirt, then an Alan Paine sweater, then a Canali orphan jacket--tried like heck to find the trousers, but no luck (jacket was gone today). Then two bespoke suit jackets, made by my tailor here in town. The owner removed the name tags on the jacket liners, but didn't do so on the tags inside the pockets. He's a household name in these parts. Found one of the trousers, then considered. The quality on the suits/fabrics screams--I'm certain he paid well north of $2k and closer to $3K, and they were far nicer than either Canali I found--but they didn't fit. The flip would be tough. And so I left both, and they were both still there this afternoon. If they go to half-off, I'll bite.

Haven't had a day like that in just about forever. Santa came early, I guess.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. I'm always amazed at how just a day or two between visits can produce such a massive turnover like that. That happened with the Burberry DB I found today. I was there on Thursday and found zilch.


----------



## Fedora Freak 61

Now this is *my *kind of thread! I`ve been landing some incredible deals(mainly on sport coats and orphan suit jackets)at local thrift stores and GWs! Pics of my latest accquisitions:

John Weitz(for Rochester Big & Tall) Harris Tweed sport coat in _new/like new_ condition,$6.99-









Zanetti -Made In Itay- 2-button orphan suit jacket in _near new _condition(needs steam pressing),$8.99-









Hart Schaffner Marx (for Nordstrom`s)"Studio Collection",3-button orphan suit jacket(?) in _near new _condition(also needs steam pressing),$5.00-









Vittorio Bazzi 3-button orphan suit jacket(?) in _near new _condition,$5.00-









Thrift stores ROCK!!
FF61


----------



## Timeisaperception

My rule of thumb on modern make jackets is generally four for a suit, and three for a sportscoat. I know for sure it's not a set-in-stone rule, but it helps when sorting through odd jackets.

Last time I went to the GW, I got zilch. Though the ladyfriend I went with had me digging through the ladies section (read: "I don't know how to shop and you do!"), so she wound up walking out with a pair of jeans that fit her perfectly. Maybe the Thrift Gods are in the season's spirit and waiting on my return?


----------



## CMDC

Blues today was a khaki Gloverall that had way too much wear. On the plus side, a nice BB glenplaid sportcoat and Hermes tie.


----------



## leisureclass

Major blues today, beautiful Southwick 3/2 sack that fit me like a glove, but it was very obviously an orphan. I searched and searched, but no pants.


----------



## firedancer

Beautiful J&M Crown Aristocrat Beef roll Shell Pennies. Which I've been Looking for. 2 sizes too big!
Blues big time.


----------



## firedancer

No blues today. A couple cool finds. 

A really cool hilditch and key madder. 

And some swell dark brown suede PTB with crepe soles! They were made in Italy for Faconnable but the quality seems outstanding and wear non-existent.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nice finds lately (I think).

Broke my maiden at GW yesterday with first pair of Bills found in the wild, and in my size, no less.

Then, today, I was in SA, finding nothing except stained polyester blend shirts for $9, when something told me to look in a different part of the store, and I had the time, being in the midst of a stay-cation. And so I took a rare foray into the bric-brac and women's section. Nothing in the bric section, but three madras sport coats, two patch, next to each other in the women's section for $2 apiece. Only the Haspel label was familiar, one of the others came from a store in Arkansas, the other an unfamiliar label with no geography apparent. All two-button and darted, but with soft shoulders. Three folks will be very happy, I suspect, come springtime--madras at a fair price at the start of the season.

Then another maiden broken: My first J. Press anything found in the wild, this one a short-sleeved blue seersucker shirt marked at $1.99. Classic East Coast stuff is rare in these parts--3/2 sacks, sure, but not much GTH, and certainly nothing by Press. Even Mrs. 32, who has learned to tolerate my thrifting and appreciate both madras and Press, gave me a high-five when I arrived home.

Another lesson oft-learned but oft-forgotten: If time allows, go where the ladies go. You just never know...


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's a really good idea for when the warm weather comes. I bet madras jackets are more likely to show up in the ladies' section than the men's.


----------



## Taken Aback

If the entire day is free, then I sometimes glance into the ladies' section for these rarities, but it's not often rewarded.



32rollandrock said:


> Nothing in the bric section, but three madras sport coats, two patch, next to each other in the women's section for $2 apiece. Only the Haspel label was familiar, one of the others came from a store in Arkansas, the other an unfamiliar label with no geography apparent. All two-button and darted, but with soft shoulders. Three folks will be very happy, I suspect, come springtime--madras at a fair price at the start of the season.


What sizes were they?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taken Aback said:


> If the entire day is free, then I sometimes glance into the ladies' section for these rarities, but it's not often rewarded.
> 
> What sizes were they?


Not sure of sizes, but way too small for me, as is usually the case. I'm guessing south of 40, which helps explain why they were in the women's section. Mrs. 32 loves madras. I suspect her ship might have arrived...


----------



## AlanC

Blues: Gorgeous cashmere blend Crombie overcoat with moth damage and a hole in the arm. 

Victory: Dege hacking jacket that fits a slightly skinnier me. Good motivation for post-holiday weight loss. Perfect condition.


----------



## greene

I've been getting the blues lately. I feel a lot of the thrift stores in the city are upping their prices due to the popularity of bargain hunting. A few years back, you could find amazing vintage suits and dresses at amazing prices. Now there are only scraps and all the good pieces have been sent to boutique stores where you would pay an arm and a leg for something. Nowadays, friends and I would make day trips to smaller towns and visit their second hand shops, (which for some reason they have plenty of). I just love searching through their bins and racks. It's almost like a treasure hunt or a kids costume basket. This is the way we do our thrift shopping these days. It's always great fun.


----------



## AlanC

Here's the Dege. It's really quite amazing. My one question is that the button color seem more in keeping with a suit, but I'd be shocked if this were a suit coat. Maybe I'll change them to brown horn.


----------



## The Rambler

sweet -and, buttons look fine to me as they are.


----------



## Orgetorix

That's beautiful, Alan. Sleeve length work for you?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't lose hope. The local SA recently jacked up prices to astronomical levels--a shirt, for instance, that never cost more than $4 now goes for $10--but they have no clue whatsoever as to what is good and what is bad. That magnificent jacket that Alan just scored, for instance, would go for $5 or less, even now, because the pricers wouldn't recognize what it is. Yesterday, as noted above, I found three madras jackets and a J. Press shirt amid the over-priced schlop. And last week, I found a pair of shell Imperial longwings in my size for $7, a bit higher than before, but still acceptable. Meanwhile, Sonoma and Faded Glory and low-end Ralph Lauren gets priced like it's Prada.



greene said:


> I've been getting the blues lately. I feel a lot of the thrift stores in the city are upping their prices due to the popularity of bargain hunting. A few years back, you could find amazing vintage suits and dresses at amazing prices. Now there are only scraps and all the good pieces have been sent to boutique stores where you would pay an arm and a leg for something. Nowadays, friends and I would make day trips to smaller towns and visit their second hand shops, (which for some reason they have plenty of). I just love searching through their bins and racks. It's almost like a treasure hunt or a kids costume basket. This is the way we do our thrift shopping these days. It's always great fun.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ It always mystifies me that people who handle clothing all day long don't learn to recognize quality when they see and feel it. At some point, when you've browsed through a few thousand suits and sportcoats on thrift-store racks, the good stuff starts to stand out like it's got a neon light for a hanger.


----------



## AlanC

I paid $3.99 for the Dege.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Figures. I once scored a pair of Alden NST's for $3, and they were practically new.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Don't lose hope. The local SA recently jacked up prices to astronomical levels--a shirt, for instance, that never cost more than $4 now goes for $10--but they have no clue whatsoever as to what is good and what is bad. That magnificent jacket that Alan just scored, for instance, would go for $5 or less, even now, because the pricers wouldn't recognize what it is. Yesterday, as noted above, I found three madras jackets and a J. Press shirt amid the over-priced schlop. And last week, I found a pair of shell Imperial longwings in my size for $7, a bit higher than before, but still acceptable. Meanwhile, Sonoma and Faded Glory and low-end Ralph Lauren gets priced like it's Prada.


I've seen prices go up week over week in the last 2 months alone! But, I've also seen new racks being added at all the stores...

Sean John shirts are the newest in "high end" - $10 a pop. lol Van Hausen poly-blends are up there too, while BB's and PRL's are still in the $3-5 neighborhood.

Oh, the best is the price increase on stuff from Merona.


----------



## g3dahl

I haven't been lucky enough to see pricing as low as many of you describe at my local GW, but I must admit that is counterbalanced by it being clean, well-organized and staffed with friendly and helpful employees. Jackets are $15, suits are usually $30 but I'm even starting to see some at $40. I have found some nice pieces though, including a 2-pc BB DB charcoal/pinstripe suit and a Burberry DB navy blazer in my size. Last night I found a JPress Harris tweed 3/2 sack coat in gray herringbone in my size, and was happy to pay the $15.

Last night I had a situation at GW that appeared to be heading straight to the blues. One of the items in my overstuffed shopping cart (okay, my wife and teenage daughter were with me) was a nice Burberry golf shirt. I wasn't aware of it, but the price tag had fallen off. The cashier had called a supervisor, who in turn called someone from the Seattle hub for word on the pricing, all while the cashier was ringing up the items in the cart. With everything else totaled, she held up the Burberry and said that the asking price was $29.99. I wasn't willing to pay that much, so the supervisor went to put it away. It then occurred to me that the tag may have fallen off while I was trying it on, and sure enough, I found the tag on the floor outside the dressing room. Not expecting any success, I showed the clerk the tag. She called the supervisor, who returned with the shirt and authorized the sale at the $9.97 "Fashion Focus" price on the tag. Blues averted!

Funny thing, though...they were happy to price BB Golden Fleece L/S argyle polo at $4.99.


----------



## Timeisaperception

g3dahl said:


> I haven't been lucky enough to see pricing as low as many of you describe at my local GW...


Highest priced item I've seen at my local Goodwill in the past month was a Teller Coat for 30 dollars. Which I skipped out on, due to a lack of need for a cashmere overcoat  Just thought I'd poke this thread a bit more with the liberal pricing at my local GW.

Though most definitely blues from my last visit - found a velvet jacket dated '68, 80% Cotton/20% Modal...in a 43R, where I take a 38R. Maybe not a tradly aesthetic, but I'll be damned if it wasn't a sharp looking jacket in a perfect shade of midnight blue.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Real bummer yesterday: Found a beautiful maroon and gold regimental with the oldest BB Makers tag I have ever seen. Looking at the front and head for spots, etc., I'm getting excited... then I notice it's kinda flat. Looking at the mid-section, I realize someone machine pressed the tie, and the crease on the edges is so bad, the silk had split. 

Made up for it though when, right across the aisle I find a perfect Air Force Academy overcoat in my size. Think longer pea coat but this color:



$20! 28-ounce, 100% wool... Judging from the condition and tags, it appears to have never been worn, or at least never dry cleaned. The buttons alone would fetch more than the price I paid.

For every yin, there's a yang.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

2 bb suits and 2 jackets, all 3/2, none my size, torture.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Anything 42L?


----------



## Christophe

^^Or 36R??


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I think they were 40l. I am new to the forum. I should start thinking of others.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Minor blues today, though not quite trad: a handmade Neapolitan tie, from Sartoria Attolini. It was very cool to hold something from a place which I'd only ever heard about online, but that was mitigated by it being a wreck, badly wrinkled and with the stitching demolished.


----------



## Orgetorix

Last night's Goodwill blues included to two orphaned suit coats: a black-label-vintage Brooks in olive herringbone, and a blue striped PRL DB that would have fit me.

Also, amusingly, a Southwick sportcoat that I bought at that very same Goodwill four years ago, got good use out of, and re-donated. Which is interesting, because it leads me to believe that 1) not everything at this location goes to a central processing facility, even though I've seen them loading and unloading bins from GW trucks there; and 2) given that I re-donated it a couple months ago, they must have quite a backlog of stuff in the back room.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A BB 1818 Madison navy suit tagged 46L. It's darted and pleated, but also in perfect condition--it will make someone very happy, I'm sure. Also a pale yellow cable-knit sweater, 95 percent cashmere, 5 percent wool, made in Scotland. The label is Bullock and Jones, but this isn't your everyday BJ. It's XL. Left a HF XL sweater right beside it that was a silk-wool blend because it was made in China and just not as nice (I'm trying to exercise restraint).


----------



## firedancer

3 BB 3/2 sack jackets. 2 tweeds and a grey flannel. The flannel was an obvious orphan. I had the other 2 in my arms at checkout but the line was moving painfully slow ( costume jewelry day I guess) so I left em. Hopefully they will be there tomorrow. 

On the brighter side, picked up a very cool British great coat or CD coat. DB with crown buttons. Made in 1953. Same heavy fabric as my Gloverall duffel. 6lbs worth!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I found a NWT Florsheim longwing, my size, identical to a lightly-used pair I bought at the same place last week. Whoever donated those must have been saving this pair.

They say they'll call if they find the left shoe. :icon_headagainstwal

It's a shame, because the shoe really is just right.


----------



## Orgetorix

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It's a shame, because the shoe really is just right.


I see what you did there.


----------



## ArtVandalay

There isn't a line too long for me to leave BB sacks! They are a rare bird in these parts.



firedancer said:


> 3 BB 3/2 sack jackets. 2 tweeds and a grey flannel. The flannel was an obvious orphan. I had the other 2 in my arms at checkout but the line was moving painfully slow ( costume jewelry day I guess) so I left em. Hopefully they will be there tomorrow.
> 
> On the brighter side, picked up a very cool British great coat or CD coat. DB with crown buttons. Made in 1953. Same heavy fabric as my Gloverall duffel. 6lbs worth!


----------



## catside

Lunchtime blues. For me as well as ^. JPress 3/2 sack, nice charcoal, NOS condition but as usual pants nowhere to be found. Did I mention they were 42L:devil:


----------



## CMDC

Things have been coming in twos lately. Over the past two weeks I've found two Burberry db blazers in my size. Today I found the second LLB Norwegian sweater in my size over the same period.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Found a Vineyard Vines tie NWT today... when they removed the stupid, plastic security tag, some of the threads had been torn.

I made them void the sale, and told them they ruined a tie which they could have sold for twice the marked price. :mad2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't EVER tell them that. Just void the sale and move on. Never, under any circumstances, tell anyone in a thrift store what stuff is really worth. Just smile and move on, no matter how much it hurts.



sbdivemaster said:


> Found a Vineyard Vines tie NWT today... when they removed the stupid, plastic security tag, some of the threads had been torn.
> 
> I made them void the sale, and told them they ruined a tie which they could have sold for twice the marked price. :mad2:


----------



## Hardiw1

sbdivemaster said:


> Found a Vineyard Vines tie NWT today... when they removed the stupid, plastic security tag, some of the threads had been torn.
> 
> I made them void the sale, and told them they ruined a tie which they could have sold for twice the marked price. :mad2:


Doesn't that just make you furious.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Don't EVER tell them that. Just void the sale and move on. Never, under any circumstances, tell anyone in a thrift store what stuff is really worth. Just smile and move on, no matter how much it hurts.


You're right.

I was just pissed - it's been building up for a while. First, it's the overall price increases (not just clothes); then it's the ridiculous application of the security tags; finally, the stuff they're marking up is absurdly random.

This is one of two places I've pretty much written off due to their outrageous price increases over the last six to eight months; I just stopped by while my wife was at an appointment.

I will keep my tongue in the future.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patience. The local SA has jacked up prices, dramatically, but hasn't figured out what stuff that interests me is worth, and so I've found shell Imperials and BB 3/2's for songs despite the price increases. I suppose I'm just lucky.

I'm not sure what you mean by security tags--are these the doo-hickeys that full-retail shops put on things so that they screech if someone tries to shoplift? If so, egads: What's the world coming to (not that I'm a shoplifter or anything).

One ominous sign hereabouts: The local GW, after a long hiatus, has again started peddling goods via shopgoodwill.com, but, so far, nothing worth sneezing at. They have tried this previously, but suspended the program for at least two years after the initial foray. Not sure what happened. Any rate, online marketing is often the death knell to local thrifting. My fingers are crossed.

can't seem to figure out what


sbdivemaster said:


> You're right.
> 
> I was just pissed - it's been building up for a while. First, it's the overall price increases (not just clothes); then it's the ridiculous application of the security tags; finally, the stuff they're marking up is absurdly random.
> 
> This is one of two places I've pretty much written off due to their outrageous price increases over the last six to eight months; I just stopped by while my wife was at an appointment.
> 
> I will keep my tongue in the future.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by security tags--are these the doo-hickeys that full-retail shops put on things so that they screech if someone tries to shoplift? If so, egads: What's the world coming to (not that I'm a shoplifter or anything)


Yes, I am talking about the big, hunk of plastic things, with the big metal spike to puncture through delicate silks - and nice leather shoes. Right through the sides! Even the cheap junk shoes!! Grrrr...

Sorry, just torqued over the whole last year or so on the "scene"...

EDIT: I'll take some pics of the most ridiculous examples and post them in the future.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. If thrifting were getting my guts twisted in that much of a knot, I think I would find another hobby. Relax. There are stil bargains out there, just waiting to be found. However, rather than in thrift stores, I find the real treasures on the clearanc racks of name brand retail establishments. May you experience only good luck and great joy in the hunt! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Taken Aback

Off-price retailers, especially the small non-chain regional ones, also offer up some gems. A bad day at the thrifts can sometimes be salvaged there.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Thanks for the tips, fellows. I'm feeling better today. :cool2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Is this a charity or a for-profit thrift? SA for awhile was stapling tags to shoes, but, eventually stopped. I've found SA to be the least responsive to customer input and the least knowledgeable when it comes to pricing and care of goods, but they can afford to be that way, I suppose, because they're a non-profit ministry that doesn't pay anything for inventory and has an advantage over for-profits, which either can't give tax-deduction forms or must share profits with whatever charity that's agreed to be the front. I'd be surprised if a for-profit was destroying goods this way.



sbdivemaster said:


> Yes, I am talking about the big, hunk of plastic things, with the big metal spike to puncture through delicate silks - and nice leather shoes. Right through the sides! Even the cheap junk shoes!! Grrrr...
> 
> Sorry, just torqued over the whole last year or so on the "scene"...
> 
> EDIT: I'll take some pics of the most ridiculous examples and post them in the future.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Is this a charity or a for-profit thrift? SA for awhile was stapling tags to shoes, but, eventually stopped. I've found SA to be the least responsive to customer input and the least knowledgeable when it comes to pricing and care of goods, but they can afford to be that way, I suppose, because they're a non-profit ministry that doesn't pay anything for inventory and has an advantage over for-profits, which either can't give tax-deduction forms or must share profits with whatever charity that's agreed to be the front. I'd be surprised if a for-profit was destroying goods this way.


Non-profit. Oxnard Location:

https://www.arcvc.org/Pages/Default.aspx

I never go in the for-profit thrifts. All this stuff started in the last year or so; prior to that, it was fine. I don't mind the price tags stapled through the collars, they're easy to remove and rarely cause any trouble. But the big, honking security tags have really messed things up.

It's really not even so much the money aspect - money missed is better than money lost. It's the damage itself; I just hate the idea of really nice stuff being damaged like that.


----------



## Taken Aback

I tend to refer to the for-profit retailers as "second-hand shops", and always thought that was how they are supposed to referred to. Technically, "thrift shop" need not mean a charity is involved, but I can't remember visiting one that called itself a thrift shop without claiming to raise funds for charity.


----------



## AncientMadder

I got the blues.

My car hasn't started for two months. I finally had it towed and repaired today so I can get it inspected and the registration renewed.

Leaving the repair shop, I think to myself: I should go straight home since my registration is expired (inspection places were closed for the day already). But the lure of a nearby thrift shop was too much. Minutes later, sirens, and I'm sitting roadside, feeling like a dunce. Court date in two weeks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, but what did you find at the store?



AncientMadder said:


> I got the blues.
> 
> My car hasn't started for two months. I finally had it towed and repaired today so I can get it inspected and the registration renewed.
> 
> Leaving the repair shop, I think to myself: I should go straight home since my registration is expired (inspection places were closed for the day already). But the lure of a nearby thrift shop was too much. Minutes later, sirens, and I'm sitting roadside, feeling like a dunce. Court date in two weeks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Heh.

Hit five of my usual haunts, and came up completely empty handed. Nothing even worth flipping. 
Typically Brooks Brothers donates a load of imperfect dress shirts to SA and they put them out the first week of January. Not so, this year. Haven't seen a thing...


----------



## AncientMadder

32rollandrock said:


> OK, but what did you find at the store?


Great vintage Brooks Brothers sweater and slim fit ecru Brooks Brothers shirt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Then it was worth it.

I don't think you have much to worry about. Wear the shirt when you talk to the judge, along with a nice suit and tie. Make sure your shoes are shined. Present the receipt from the repairs, say that you had intended to get the inspection that day so that you could get everything wrapped up, but the shop was running late. Go early so you can get a feel for the judge's demeanor as cases before yours are dispensed with, and if he/she appears human, confess that you did make one tiny detour to the thrift store found this shirt I'm wearing today, your honor, for the low price of whatever-you-paid. And for that indiscretion in particular I deeply apologize.

I suspect the fine will be dramatically reduced.



AncientMadder said:


> Great vintage Brooks Brothers sweater and slim fit ecru Brooks Brothers shirt.


----------



## AncientMadder

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## zzdocxx

32 you silver tongued, honey dripping son of a gun.

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks. I once argued that I'd been profiled, and the judge dismissed more than $500 worth of tickets.



zzdocxx said:


> 32 you silver tongued, honey dripping son of a gun.
> 
> :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Was overseas for the holidays and stopped in a couple charity shops.

Found a gray MAgee Donegl tweed suit, a grail item for me, but was just a bit too short.

Alos came across a great navy blue linen suit, _very _soft shoulders, perfect fit, but was ventless and kinda expensive so I left it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I spotted the coat at GW this afternoon, but it was in the hands of another. He fondled it FOREVER, holding it up, putting it down, clearly playing the should-I-or-shouldn't-I game that so many of us know all too well. And so I bided my time, looking through the bins, then the women's section, then the glassware section, then every LP, from Percy Faith to Herb Alpert and all scratched-up Buck Owens in between, waiting for my chance, hoping he'd put it back. I didn't know what it was, but something about that coat spoke to me. It took a half-hour before, finally, he put it back on the rack. When he was two arms-lengths away, I swooped. He immediately stepped back, but it was too late. The sow was mine.

"Nice coat," he said, clearly showing thrifter's remorse, hoping I'd put it back. "But it's a medium"

"Yeah," I replied as I opened it up to see the label: Sawyer of Napa Valley. "I know someone it will fit."

Not a shearling, but a butter-soft suede duffle style with part quilted, part woolen lining. Went straight to the cash register. A couple tense moments when I noticed there was no price tag and the cashier was a trainee, with an experienced hand over her shoulder showing her the ropes. Then, just as it was my turn, the trainer was called away and it was just the trainee cashier and me. She looked it over, then--glory be!--went to the price guide alongside the register instead of following the rules and sending it to the back room for re-pricing. Six bucks out the door.

Then, when I got it home, major blues in the form of a small Made In Korea tag that I had overlooked at the store--after stalking it for so long, I was in a rush, and I had no idea that anything with a Sawyer label would be made anyplace other than the United States. On the plus side, it fits me, but still...


----------



## AlanC

^Not a bad price for I'm sure a decent coat. I just took a thrifted suede Harrington jacket from Cable Car Clothiers to have it cleaned. It was also made in Korea, which was disappointing from San Fran's English clothing store. Still a nice jacket. 

Was/is Korea a hot spot for leather coats?


----------



## AncientMadder

AlanC said:


> ^Not a bad price for I'm sure a decent coat. I just took a thrifted suede Harrington jacket from Cable Car Clothiers to have it cleaned. It was also made in Korea, which was disappointing from San Fran's English clothing store. Still a nice jacket.
> 
> Was/is Korea a hot spot for leather coats?


I have a leather Baracuta g9, also made in Korea.


----------



## Timeisaperception

AlanC said:


> ^Not a bad price for I'm sure a decent coat. I just took a thrifted suede Harrington jacket from Cable Car Clothiers to have it cleaned. It was also made in Korea, which was disappointing from San Fran's English clothing store. Still a nice jacket.
> 
> Was/is Korea a hot spot for leather coats?


A lot of 70's-era leather wear I find is Made in Korea; don't know about recent times, but it's a re-occuring trend in my thrifting to check labels on anything leather.

Small set of blues, some good wins this week. Went to the Goodwill and spotted a pair of Quoddy shoes; first time ever in the wild...checked the label, and they were vintage - with 'Made in Korea' written on the insides. Salvation Army had a nice stock of footwear half a size smaller than I take :icon_scratch: On that note, I picked up a nice Harris Tweed that seemed to fit better in the store than at home (though, not too big to look bad when layered under), a NOS madras shirt from an old local mens store, and an odd Brooks Brothers s/s shirt with a very small 'Brooks Brother's Makers' label in black print.

Oh, and some Gant sports shirts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, it is a very nice coat. I see a fair amount of Korean clothes, especially 85/15 wool wannabe Pendleton shirts, as well as the occasional leather coat (but I rarely bother looking at the leather coats, which, as your recent scores reflect, is probably something I should be doing).



AlanC said:


> ^Not a bad price for I'm sure a decent coat. I just took a thrifted suede Harrington jacket from Cable Car Clothiers to have it cleaned. It was also made in Korea, which was disappointing from San Fran's English clothing store. Still a nice jacket.
> 
> Was/is Korea a hot spot for leather coats?


----------



## Taken Aback

Speaking of Korea, is anyone here familiar with Who A.U.? I passed their 34th street store in NYC, and it was chock full of preppy-leaning styles of clothing. A staffer said they were a Korean brand. It didn't seem that substantial, but they certainly seem to be aiming for the preppy look.


----------



## wacolo

Hit a trad motherload today. Suits and sportcoats from a great, now defunct shop called The Gentry. Tweeds, seersuckers, poplins. All sacks, flat fronts, swelled edges, lap seams galore. All of it too long on me by about an inch. But this is where my years of thrifting have disciplined me. I just walked away from it. I did get a pocket square for a quarter, and an old bottle of Shulton Old Spice:smile:.


----------



## Timeisaperception

No blues here today - found a basically brand spanking new Em. Zenga 100% cashmere sports coat from a store named Hudson Marcus. 2B darted unvented, so not trad in the least bit, but an amazing coat for the price of...

Five dollars.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 32rollandrock

A HF suit and a Saks cashmere/wool blend navy blazer, but neither fit and at $16 for the former and $10 for the latter, too rich for my blood, although I would've snagged the suit for flipping if it had been a staple (it had an unusual pattern). Settled for a nice Donegal tweed three patch pocket sport coat by HSM and several BB ties, all of which were half off.


----------



## ballmouse

Found a pure cashmere Oxxford SC (based on the tags), but it was huge. The shoulders were at minimum 23" and probably a bit longer than that. Also found a Chester Barrie SC, but the lining had ripped inside near the right armpit, so I decided to leave it. Also found a nice Corneliani suit jacket, but couldn't find the pants anywhere.

But I did find a couple shirts which I will put up on the exchange soon.


----------



## frosejr

ballmouse said:


> Found a pure cashmere Oxxford SC (based on the tags), but it was huge.


DON'T FORGET THE BIG GUYS!!


----------



## ballmouse

It was literally gigantic though. Next time I'm there I will try to get some measurements though and gauge the interest.


----------



## AlanC

Today was khakis day. I bought 5 pairs: 2 (as new) Bills, Polo, J Crew & flannel lined LL Bean, all for about $16.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Nothing worth flipping, wacolo?


----------



## wacolo

ArtVandalay said:


> Nothing worth flipping, wacolo?


Pretty much everything was in the 40L range, which I have never had any luck with. I did see a lot more merchandise in the last couple of days. Lots of shoes. I did grab a pair of Florsheim Imperial Spectators in tan and white. Also passed on a pair of deadstock USA weejun penny loafers in size 18! Almost big enough for me to get my shoe in LOL.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm a 38/40L; if they were up on the Exchange, I would be very interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

As would I!


----------



## MrZipper

Did someone say 40L?


----------



## SouthernHoo

I hadn't been thrifting in a while so I decided to stop into my most productive thrift store yesterday. I struck out in the shirts and found nothing of interest among the trousers. A quick check of the suits and I was headed for the door. Bingo. The first one to catch my eye was a Southwick 3/2 sack for local trad shop Rush Wilson, Ltd. in navy birdseye. Then I see the Hilton 3/2 sack in gray sharkskin (also for Rush Wilson, Ltd.), then a JAB older label Executive in 3/2 sack navy herringbone and finally a Hilton 3/2 sack medium gray w/blue pinstripe (fabric is Vitale Barberis Canonico super 120's). All are flat front. They are all in Excellent, almost unworn condition. All my size and only needing the pants hemmed and the waistband taken in an inch or so. $10 each.


----------



## AncientMadder

SouthernHoo said:


> I hadn't been thrifting in a while so I decided to stop into my most productive thrift store yesterday. I struck out in the shirts and found nothing of interest among the trousers. A quick check of the suits and I was headed for the door. Bingo. The first one to catch my eye was a Southwick 3/2 sack for local trad shop Rush Wilson, Ltd. in navy birdseye. Then I see the Hilton 3/2 sack in gray sharkskin (also for Rush Wilson, Ltd.), then a JAB older label Executive in 3/2 sack navy herringbone and finally a Hilton 3/2 sack medium gray w/blue pinstripe (fabric is Vitale Barberis Canonico super 120's). All are flat front. They are all in Excellent, almost unworn condition. All my size and only needing the pants hemmed and the waistband taken in an inch or so. $10 each.


Score! Great finds.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A made-in-England Paul Stuart trench coat, complete with wool lining, size 46. I was at the register when I noticed a small hole midway up one sleeve. They offered to take half off, but that still would have been $7.50. If it's still there Tuesday, I'll pick it up for a buck.


----------



## crs

Chipp tweed sack. Exterior in fine shape, lining badly stained all over.


----------



## ballmouse

Found 3 Hickey Freeman SCs, but one had a bad scrape that removed a bit of the wool, one was a 43XL, and the last was a custom 40S with extremely short arms, a Norman Hilton jacket that was missing the trousers, and an Oxxford with holes.

Such a shame.


----------



## crs

Hickey-Freeman navy pinstripe suit for men's store that's been out of business for at least 20 years. Perfect condition, no alterations needed (trousers a tiny bit snug, but I just joined a gym, and shoulders are soft and perfect). $19.99. Darts, but oh well, I like it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

BB wool/cash v-neck sweater, labels looked brand new... riddled with moth holes. :frown:


----------



## Orgetorix

sbdivemaster said:


> BB wool/cash v-neck sweater, labels looked brand new... riddled with moth holes. :frown:


I console myself on things like this by reminding myself it never would have been donated if not for the holes.


----------



## dkoernert

Major blues last night. Came across a couple BBGF suits that initially looked amazing, but they were 44L (I wear 42R), the linings were destroyed, there were some moth holes, stains, and that always questionable card from a funeral home. First BBGF items I have ever seen in the wild too.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Orgetorix said:


> I console myself on things like this by reminding myself it never would have been donated if not for the holes.


I'll keep my eye on it; unless someone else grabs it (I can't really see someone going for it with all those holes...?), in two weeks I should be able to pick it up for 60% off, and possibly talk them down further. A test for my reweaving skills...


----------



## wacolo

Lots of great things hitting the racks. January is always full of neat stuff due to people unloading things for tax writeoffs. Grabbed a few J Press ties for myself and passed on lots of cool tweeds. Almost pulled the trigger on a 43L Palm Beach shawl tux in midnight blue. However it was darted and pleated, so I was not sure of the interest.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Amen.

Got a flawless BB DB SC at SA today, then a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes and a really nice wool scarf (as if I need more) at GW, but the piece d'resistance was a sweater. As I approached it on the rack, I thought "acrylic all the way." When I first touched it, my suspicion seemed to be confirmed, but nope: It was an Aran cable-knit in oh-so-soft merino, and thick as hell. A real beauty.

Not bad for a quickie during the lunch hour.



wacolo said:


> Lots of great things hitting the racks. January is always full of neat stuff due to people unloading things for tax writeoffs. Grabbed a few J Press ties for myself and passed on lots of cool tweeds. Almost pulled the trigger on a 43L Palm Beach shawl tux in midnight blue. However it was darted and pleated, so I was not sure of the interest.


----------



## catside

So you resisted and did not buy the Aran?


----------



## crs

So, bought a Marc Jeffries poplin suit, your basic offshored 60/40 blend, darted but soft shoulders, $7. Wanted one in olive (already have made in USA sacks in khaki by BB and navy by Huntington), and this will do OK until something better comes along. Seems no better or no worse than a JAB, but haven't found any comments on the brand. Any type of heritage before farming out the construction to the Third World?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Of course I bought the Aran. It's a turtleneck in XL--if anyone is interested, PM. I also bought the Paul Stuart made-in-England all-cotton trench raincoat I found last week on dollar day on Tuesday (originally marked $16) and, much to my surprise, it fits. Needs a cleaning and the small hole on a sleeve patched (it appears to have gotten snagged on something) but nothing big. It's a nicer coat than my Burberry or my BB, one of which will likely go.



catside said:


> So you resisted and did not buy the Aran?


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> I also bought the Paul Stuart made-in-England all-cotton trench raincoat I found last week on dollar day on Tuesday (originally marked $16) and, much to my surprise, it fits. Needs a cleaning and the small hole on a sleeve patched (it appears to have gotten snagged on something) but nothing big. It's a nicer coat than my Burberry or my BB, one of which will likely go.


Patience pays off!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Yes. Occasionally, however, it leaves one kicking themselves. Left a three-piece Pierre Cardin (I know, but hear me out) older tweed suit a month or so back, figuring I'd get it at half-off, then roll the dice on eBay. After a couple weeks on the racks, it disappeared, which was an "oh, well" until I saw that Palm Beach suit go for nearly $1,800 a week ago on the Bay. Now, I can't get the PC out of my mind--it wasn't that much different.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Yes. Occasionally, however, it leaves one kicking themselves. Left a three-piece Pierre Cardin (I know, but hear me out) older tweed suit a month or so back, figuring I'd get it at half-off, then roll the dice on eBay. After a couple weeks on the racks, it disappeared, which was an "oh, well" until I saw that Palm Beach suit go for nearly $1,800 a week ago on the Bay. Now, I can't get the PC out of my mind--it wasn't that much different.


Money missed is better than money lost. :icon_smile:


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> Of course I bought the Aran. It's a turtleneck in XL--if anyone is interested, PM. ...


I thought so!
Aran XL would be really large though. I normally wear L but I am now wearing a medium Aran. I would be tempted. Still PM me the size


----------



## 32rollandrock

Very true. And worth remembering that it's not about the Benjamins.



sbdivemaster said:


> Money missed is better than money lost. :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

sbdivemaster said:


> I'll keep my eye on it; unless someone else grabs it (I can't really see someone going for it with all those holes...?), in two weeks I should be able to pick it up for 60% off, and possibly talk them down further. A test for my reweaving skills...


Stunned to find that it was gone today. It was priced $8, so it was either someone who knows how to reweave or someone thought all the moth holes were part of the pattern. (Yes, that's how bad the moth damage was.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Someone around here once wanted a high-end Italian suit (can't recall the make offhand) so badly that they bought it even though the prior owner had clearly crapped his pants--the smell was gone (so far as I could tell, not having done an upclose inspection) but the stain remained. I can just imagine the eBay listing for that one...

On a more positive note, found a Princeton (the university) rugby shirt today I suspect I'll keep and a NWOT Pendleton blackwatch scarf that's flawless and in play, if anyone's interested.



sbdivemaster said:


> Stunned to find that it was gone today. It was priced $8, so it was either someone who knows how to reweave or someone thought all the moth holes were part of the pattern. (Yes, that's how bad the moth damage was.)


----------



## conductor

I just noticed that an older BB tweed herringbone blazer I bought off of ebay, paid to to have the sleeves let out and have worn at least five times as has two moth holes on the sleeve. Now I'm just REALLY hoping they were there and that there are not any moth larvae in my closet!


----------



## sbdivemaster

conductor said:


> I just noticed that an older BB tweed herringbone blazer I bought off of ebay, paid to to have the sleeves let out and have worn at least five times as has two moth holes on the sleeve. Now I'm just REALLY hoping they were there and that there are not any moth larvae in my closet!


Anything pre-owned that you acquire should be quarantined before bringing into your home; 72 hours in a plastic bag in the freezer does the job. Washing in the machine and/or dry cleaning will do it too. If you have any suspicions they may be in your house, you need to deal with it.

https://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7435.html#MANAGEMENT


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Great article. It should be a sticky.


----------



## CMDC

Highlight for today was an Oxxford navy cashmere topcoat that fits quite nicely.

One of my regular thrifts changed their store design--men's stuff where the women's used to be and vice versa and moved all of their shoes from above the racks to a single shelving area. Completely disorienting. Funny how used you get to things being one way--making it easy to rapidly flip through the racks. I kept feeling like I was missing something. Blues was a Brooks orange unistripe that had what looked like motor oil in one spot.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> Highlight for today was an Oxxford navy cashmere topcoat that fits quite nicely.
> 
> One of my regular thrifts changed their store design--men's stuff where the women's used to be and vice versa and moved all of their shoes from above the racks to a single shelving area. Completely disorienting. Funny how used you get to things being one way--making it easy to rapidly flip through the racks. I kept feeling like I was missing something. Blues was a Brooks orange unistripe that had what looked like motor oil in one spot.


What were they asking for the unistripe?


----------



## CMDC

^I think it was like $8. It was a newer, non-iron Malaysian made one. I'd never seen one in that color before. I almost missed the spot but found it on the back shoulder when doing a final inspection. Thought that maybe it would come out in a wash but didn't want to risk it, especially because it wasn't my size (in which case I'd wear it with a jacket).


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> ^I think it was like $8. It was a newer, non-iron Malaysian made one. I'd never seen one in that color before. I almost missed the spot but found it on the back shoulder when doing a final inspection. Thought that maybe it would come out in a wash but didn't want to risk it, especially because it wasn't my size (in which case I'd wear it with a jacket).


Ah, OK. I was thinking if it was a like a dollar or something, I'd ask you to send it to me for a couple of bucks. I was going to experiment with cleaning the spot...


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Carbona Stain Devils, in my experience, do wonders with getting out all kinds of stains.


----------



## Taken Aback

Interesting. A line of tailored stain removers. I've had luck with brush cleaner, as well as some of the contemporary solvents like Didi Seven and OxyClean too, but I'll check my local stores for these.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Carbona Stain Devils, in my experience, do wonders with getting out all kinds of stains.


Oh yeah, I've used them. Good stuff. The rust remover is really good.

I just like to experiment with different household stuff on different stains. For motor oil, greasy type stains I've had really good success with GOJO Original.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Looking through the 'Ode to the LHS' thread, I came to a realization today that I had an awesome thrift store find two years ago. Judging from the insides of a pair of loafers I have, I've come to the amateur conclusion that they are indeed Alden LHS that I'd picked up for 4 dollars at a local St. Vincents/Second Home. 

As per recent thrifting blues, last few trips have yielded nothing, though I did pick up a madras s/s shirt from a new defunct local mens store (NOS - hadn't even been washed once.)


----------



## sbdivemaster

*MOTH HOLES!!*

Everywhere I looked today, moth holes!

Really nice Pendelton tweed - gray/blue with some interesting color flecks - moth holes on the back.

Beautiful Donegal tweed in a heather green... moth hole right on the lapel.

A couple of beautiful shetland sweaters made in Scotland (old, old labels)... moth holes in the sleeves.

Arrrrrgh!

Kinda OT:

Different thrifts organize the merchandise in different ways; some by size, some by color, some by color and size. I'm just curious as to what your local stores do, and which types of organization other thrifters like or don't like. Any other ways your stores organize that you like or don't like?

We wanna hear from you!


----------



## catside

Organization is bad for the hobbyist. I suspect flippers like it. Quick for them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Only organization hereabouts is by sex, type of clothing and (at SA) color--all men's long-sleeve shirts together, for example, organized by blue, white, yellow, pink and then multi-color.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty much the same here--type of clothing, then by size. No color separation though. I usually go through clothing type in a certain order, don't ask my why: ties/belts-->suits-->pants-->shirts-->sweaters-->jackets/coats


----------



## crs

Six Paul Stuart suits, excellent condition, from the 1980s. Too small for me, and three were double-breasted, including a tweed suit that I would have bought if it had fit and had been single-breasted.


----------



## Christophe

crs said:


> Six Paul Stuart suits, excellent condition, from the 1980s. Too small for me, and three were double-breasted, including a tweed suit that I would have bought if it had fit and had been single-breasted.


If they were around a 36 S or R, I'd be very interested. Please PM if they were in that range. Thanks!


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Pretty much the same here--type of clothing, then by size. No color separation though. I usually go through clothing type in a certain order, don't ask my why: ties/belts-->suits-->pants-->shirts-->sweaters-->jackets/coats


I generally follor this, although I usually switch the shirts and pants order depending on the store. I have no idea why I do it either, but I do know that if someone else is with me and goes out of order it messes up my thrifting mojo big time.


----------



## sbdivemaster

We have one thrift that sorts by size, but then puts all the S/S and L/S together; a couple other places mix tennis shirts (aka polo's) with t-shirts... ugh.

I usually do ties/belts -> shirts -> suits/jackets -> pants -> sweaters -> outerwear. I don't even bother with shoes - every store in a 20 mile radius uses those huge security tags on shoes, and they ram that big, metal spike right through the side of the shoes. I keep telling them that they're ruining good shoes and ask them to put the spike through one of the lace holes, or at least through the tongue. No dice.



dkoernert said:


> ...but I do know that if someone else is with me and goes out of order it messes up my thrifting mojo big time.


Sometimes I'll have to skip a section because there are people in that particular row, and it throws me off too.


----------



## CMDC

We could probably do a rundown of things that drive you absolutely nutso while thrifting. Top of my list--shopping carts clogging up the lanes and people having cell phone conversations while standing in front of the merch.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> We could probably do a rundown of things that drive you absolutely nutso while thrifting. Top of my list--shopping carts clogging up the lanes and people having cell phone conversations while standing in front of the merch.


That second one you listed is the WORST. There is one store in particular I go to, where the SAME guy is always there standing in front of the suits/jackets, and shoes yapping away on the phone. It normally doesn't bother me so much in other stores, but in this particular store it makes both racks pretty much inaccessible as he stumbles around mumbling on the phone.


----------



## crs

Christophe said:


> If they were around a 36 S or R, I'd be very interested. Please PM if they were in that range. Thanks!


They were large enough that I attempted to try one on (I am a 44), I'd guess 40-42. Probably gone now, anyway.


----------



## dkoernert

Major, major blues last night. Found a gorgeous H. Freeman navy chalkstripe suit, amazing fabric and pick stitching all the way around. They only wanted $20 for it and it was my size. I got up to the register and figured I should inspect it better. It had four or five decent sized holed VERY visible on the left arm. I then came across another (tan) H. Freeman, same size, presumably same donor, and same blasted holes on the arm. 

At that same store, although not too tradly, I found a load of Sulka contrast collar/cuff, french cuff shirts, and many other FC shirts of pretty high quality. Every last one of them had a monogram on them somewhere visible. Yesterday was not my day.


----------



## Patrick06790

dkoernert said:


> Major, major blues last night. Found a gorgeous H. Freeman navy chalkstripe suit, amazing fabric and pick stitching all the way around. They only wanted $20 for it and it was my size. I got up to the register and figured I should inspect it better. It had four or five decent sized holed VERY visible on the left arm. I then came across another (tan) H. Freeman, same size, presumably same donor, and same blasted holes on the arm.


An indecisive flagellant? "I must drive out the Evil. Ow. Maybe next week."


----------



## dkoernert

Haha, perhaps!


----------



## Patrick06790

i have to go to Torrington, Conn. this afternoon so I will do a quick run through the Goodwill and Salvation Army stores, expecting lots of orphaned Abboud suit coats and Geoffrey Beene shirts with ring around the collar.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Patrick06790 said:


> ...and Geoffrey Beene shirts with ring around the collar.


Or, $9 Van Hausen's - with a ginormous, plastic security tag punched right through the front of the collar.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> We could probably do a rundown of things that drive you absolutely nutso while thrifting. Top of my list--shopping carts clogging up the lanes and people having cell phone conversations while standing in front of the merch.


The kids...

Wal-Mart ladies bring their entire litter to the store, plunk their spawn down in the toy section (I shudder at the thought of what kind of contagions those toys marinate in), and browse the spandex offerings whilst the brood screams and runs about the store.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Went to Goodwill last night. Evidentally, they were having a "midnight madness sale" where all merch was 50% from 6-9. The woman in front of me, no exageration, purchased 50-ish t-shirts in addition to about 20-25 other various items. Left the hangers on all of them, leaving the clerk to ring each item, pull out the hanger, and bag. I joked to the woman behind me that she'd probably top it off by paying with a check. I was close. After everything had finally been rung up, she began to panic because she had misplaced her wallet. After a few minutes of searching, she found it in the bottom of her cart, underneath all the stained t-shirts and VHS tapes. It took me 20 minutes to get through the line and out the door with two pair of shoes, a belt, and a tie. 
Also, on her way out, she turned to the line and said "thank you for your patience." She got nothing but blank stares in return.


----------



## CMDC

Along these lines, a big pet peeve is people who get all of their stuff up to the register and then decide, as things are being rung up, whether they are actually going to buy them. Inevitably things need to be cancelled, managers need to be called, etc.


----------



## conductor

My peeves:

Stores putting out obviously unusable merchandise with obvious and plain to see issues. 
Idiots pricing items stapling tags to leather belts and putting holes in shoes to put a security tag in them.


----------



## catside

Mine is dry spells. I have plenty since I stopped shopping just to wear instead of trade/sell as well.


----------



## Taken Aback

ArtVandalay said:


> Went to Goodwill last night. Evidentally, they were having a "midnight madness sale" where all merch was 50% from 6-9. The woman in front of me, no exageration, purchased 50-ish t-shirts in addition to about 20-25 other various items. Left the hangers on all of them, leaving the clerk to ring each item, pull out the hanger, and bag. I joked to the woman behind me that she'd probably top it off by paying with a check. I was close. After everything had finally been rung up, she began to panic because she had misplaced her wallet. After a few minutes of searching, she found it in the bottom of her cart, underneath all the stained t-shirts and VHS tapes. It took me 20 minutes to get through the line and out the door with two pair of shoes, a belt, and a tie.
> Also, on her way out, she turned to the line and said "thank you for your patience." She got nothing but blank stares in return.


"Madness" is apropos.

Speaking of which, did the _literally_ promote the sale with that term? If so, it surprises me that corporate would sign off on that considering the mental health community is one that Goodwill claims to benefit.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Along these lines, a big pet peeve is people who get all of their stuff up to the register and then decide, as things are being rung up, whether they are actually going to buy them. Inevitably things need to be cancelled, managers need to be called, etc.


This happened to me last night. 10 min. before the store closed some lady with a cart full of crap was doing exactly this. I managed to stay sane though as I was admiring the fantastic BB Merino L/S polo I was about to purchase.


----------



## MacTweed

Stopped by a new (to me) GW today, and noticed there were 10+ OCBD Lands' End shirts in like-new condition... all in sizes much too large for me. I believe 18-38 was the size. 

Nonetheless, I scored a nice BB OCBD, a JAB french cuff shirt, 1 Lands' End OCBD, and a repp tie. Not bad.


----------



## MacTweed

CMDC said:


> Along these lines, a big pet peeve is people who get all of their stuff up to the register and then decide, as things are being rung up, whether they are actually going to buy them. Inevitably things need to be cancelled, managers need to be called, etc.


Ah yes, shopping at the register. Even better when they have to call a friend over from far away to help decide.


----------



## Patrick06790

No blues today. I've had good luck finding things for others lately; today I scooped up an old Majer sack suit, charcoal stripe, that requires absolutely nothing by way of alterations. Only flaw is a tiny bit of fraying on the bottom of one cuff.

This happens about one in a hundred trips.


----------



## wacolo

Two pair of shell longwings. One a Jarman Benchmark and the other Barrie Ltd Imperials. Three more H Oritsky tweeds in my size, a Pringle Blackwatch tie. Passed on some Cosbyesque Gitman shirts. Lots of cool stuff making it out to the sales floor. The blues....a pair of unworn AE Sanford and the same in a USA Sebago penny. Both in size 16D:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Patrick06790

wacolo said:


> The blues....a pair of unworn AE Sanford and the same in a USA Sebago penny. Both in size 16D:icon_headagainstwal


I'd grab them anyway. Some fellow with enormous feet will be looking on eBay and expecting the usual nothing and - Shazam!


----------



## Taken Aback

Hold your horses. No one wanted AE Graysons in 18B when I offered to pick them up from a thrift a few pages back.


----------



## frosejr

MacTweed said:


> 10+ OCBD Lands' End shirts in like-new condition... all in sizes much too large for me. I believe 18-38 was the size.


If you go back and find that they were 19/37s I'm in!


----------



## leisureclass

Found a wonderful Mr. Sid saddle shouldered lambswool v-neck, it was only when I got it on that I spotted the 3 or 4 moth holes... Fit perfectly too.


----------



## MacTweed

frosejr said:


> If you go back and find that they were 19/37s I'm in!


I will check.


----------



## Orgetorix

After months of seemingly nothing but blues, finally s snagged a couple nice suits - a brown herringbone Oxxford and a gray birdseye Samuelsohn. I'm particularly exited about the latter. I've been wanting a nice grey birdseye for years.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty good luck today. CMDC's Law of Thrifting Multiples states that when you find a hard to find brand--say JPress--you tend to find multiples rather than just a single one. This is especially true with shirts and ties. To wit, 3 JPress shirts in my size, all right next to each other on the rack. Also found a dvd copy of "Bullitt."


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> Pretty good luck today. CMDC's Law of Thrifting Multiples states that when you find a hard to find brand--say JPress--you tend to find multiples rather than just a single one. This is especially true with shirts and ties. To wit, 3 JPress shirts in my size, all right next to each other on the rack.


Hope you said a prayer for the dead guy... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> Pretty good luck today. CMDC's Law of Thrifting Multiples states that when you find a hard to find brand--say JPress--you tend to find multiples rather than just a single one. This is especially true with shirts and ties.


Yeah, accurate rule (of course, sometimes the multiple shirts in my size are, heartbreakingly, monogramed. Or there was the time a couple years ago with multiple hand-tailored suits from the late 1950s, early 1960s that all still reeked heavily of what I think was cigar smoke -- anyway they were beautiful suits that stunk).

I also find that if you are a regular at some shops, if you see one Hickey-Freeman suit in your size or some old Florsheims, a day or two later you may well see more. I suspect that the good stuff doesn't get cast aside unless someone loses a lot of weight or dies.


----------



## crs

Today's blues was an orphaned H.Freeman suit jacket. Some people's grail may be more pricey items, but mine is H.Freeman. Could be unusual luck of the draw, but when I find one in my size, nothing is as perfect in the shoulders as an H.Freeman. My go-to job interview suit, which honestly I hope I won't be needing again, is a two-button navy H.Freeman -- off the thrift store rack it fit me everywhere just right, although I have some more prestigious labels in the closet.


----------



## Taken Aback

sbdivemaster said:


> Hope you said a prayer for the dead guy... :icon_smile_wink:


I'm sure he's still haunting those shirts. Who could move on from those?


----------



## g3dahl

Last evening as I was looking through the 38W section of the trouser rack at GW, I noticed a purple tag on a cream-colored pair near the end of the line. Ralph Lauren Purple Label! I picked up the trousers to do a quick waist measurement, but the feel of the fabric in my hand led me first to seek the content tag. No wonder they were so soft -- 88% cotton and 12% cashmere!

But the blues began looming -- these pants looked small, like they couldn't possibly really be 38W, even though the size tag definitely said 38. The waist measured an actual 35 inches. A look inside revealed enough fabric to let out two inches. If I could get these out to 37 inches, I'd be golden. But with the high cotton content, I wasn't at all sure that they could be let out without the old seam line showing. I decided to risk it, paid my $5.99 and took them home.

This afternoon I got started taking the seams out of the back. Very nicely made! To my surprise, there was no evidence of previous alteration, so I have no idea how these trousers ended up with a 38W label. 

With the appropriate seams undone and the appropriate areas properly pressed, the old seams disappeared nicely. Tomorrow I will take the trousers to my alterations tailor and see if she can put them back together with a 37" waist. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## dkoernert

Well, I went to one of my good spots today. Came out with an armload of Norman Hilton jackets, one of which I KNOW is an oprhaned suit coat, but bought it hoping they would put the pants out later. I also came across a suit bearing the name Winslowe and Krik. Appears to be a very nice suit, but couldnt find much on the name, looks like it came from Boyds of Philadelphia. Any clues? 

The blues part: I lost my treasured Wayfarers in the store, doubt I will ever see those again.


----------



## AlanC

I'm visiting Tampa soon, and wondered if anyone had any thrift advice. Feel free to drop me a PM if so.


----------



## leisureclass

the Goodwills down there are the size of airport hangers, watch out. Unfortunately my FL thrifting experience is more in the outer Tampa burbs though. Good luck.


----------



## sbdivemaster

What are you all finding in the flannel shirt department? My region is seriously lacking - all the gang bangers are wearing flannel this season, so the thrifts are always picked clean. I might have to hit you guys up for some...


----------



## stewartu

*Blues yesterday*

First time ever yesterday. A pair of Church's custom grade PTBs in black calf with lots of life in them. About one or one and a half sizes too big. $20. Very dissapointed.Better though was a BB blue OCBD in my size and a BB main line scottish lambswool sweater.


----------



## firedancer

Two new in wrappers BB OCBDs 

15.5X36 

Old label so has the unlined collar I believe. If any interest pm me and I'll go back and get them.


----------



## firedancer

sbdivemaster said:


> What are you all finding in the flannel shirt department? My region is seriously lacking - all the gang bangers are wearing flannel this season, so the thrifts are always picked clean. I might have to hit you guys up for some...


My flannel luck has been unbelievable. The real stuff, BB and PRL wool and cotton blends.

What size are you and are you looking cotton?


----------



## sbdivemaster

firedancer said:


> My flannel luck has been unbelievable. The real stuff, BB and PRL wool and cotton blends.
> 
> What size are you and are you looking cotton?


PM Sent


----------



## firedancer

firedancer said:


> Two new in wrappers BB OCBDs
> 
> 15.5X36
> 
> Old label so has the unlined collar I believe. If any interest pm me and I'll go back and get them.


Someone snagged these.


----------



## AlanC

I visited a newly renovated and renamed thrift today. Really it wasn't that much different than it used to be. I think they painted and closed off some floor space. Anything with a Brooks Bros. tag was $10+, and I saw a pair of Bills for $15.

But from the you-never-know-what-you'll-find file was a NWT Invertere Buffercoat. A tremendous find made unbelievable with the original tag.


----------



## dkoernert

^ One of my favorite stores has started doing this with BB labels and RL labels. They also want somewhere in the neighborhood of $100 for a BB suit. They are keen on AE now too, with most pairs priced at around $100 no matter the condition.


----------



## CMDC

One of my Value Village stops--I only hit one today--is phasing out the sweaters and jackets for the winter already. NOT COOL!!! We haven't had much in the way of cold weather this winter, but it's only February for God's sake. They're clearing space for t-shirts and shorts.


----------



## Puritan

Went to my local Goodwill earlier today. Saw a nice Orvis green sport coat - made in USA. Wasn't labeled with a size if I had to guess it'd be 44R. Also a nice made in USA ralph lauren wool navy blazer, my guess is 42R or 40R. If anyone's interested..


----------



## jfkemd

The high end mall we periodically visit has a small thrift store inside. It often has trad clothing available and I've managed to bring a lot of them to the trade and thrift exchange here.
I recently happened upon a couple of what I think are Anderson and Sheppard suits. The "made for..." label has been cut out and one can barely make out who made the suits. Interestingly, the suits are made in the 3/2 sack cut with flat front trousers. Initially offered for about $100, the prices are now slashed down to half of that. I couldn't bring myself to bring it here. I haven't had a lot of luck flipping suits. Someone will hopefully get them.


----------



## Patrick06790

Goodwill in Torrington, Conn. had a Brooks olive wash and wear poplin suit, about a 40R, couldn't make it out. I was this close to buying it for the exchange when I realized that, because it had been hung on lousy hangers for what, 30 years or so, the shoulders were showing parallel lines of hangerness and damn it all, nothing was going to fix it. A shame, because it was in great shape otherwise.

It was the only thing in the entire store worth looking at, and this is the place where not that many years ago I found a RL-Polo DB suit, a Corneliani, a pair of Alden PTBs and cordo Church's PTBs. Oh, and a pair of Edward Green bals I had recrafted. Just piles of crap today. 

Acres of crap. 

Continents of crap, that's it!


----------



## ballmouse

There's a pink Gitman 16/35 non-iron OCBD sitting in my local Marshalls. Is anyone interested?


----------



## sbdivemaster

Patrick06790 said:


> Goodwill in Torrington, Conn. had a Brooks olive wash and wear poplin suit, about a 40R, couldn't make it out. I was this close to buying it for the exchange when I realized that, because it had been hung on lousy hangers for what, 30 years or so, the shoulders were showing parallel lines of hangerness and damn it all, nothing was going to fix it. A shame, because it was in great shape otherwise.
> 
> It was the only thing in the entire store worth looking at, and this is the place where not that many years ago I found a RL-Polo DB suit, a Corneliani, a pair of Alden PTBs and cordo Church's PTBs. Oh, and a pair of Edward Green bals I had recrafted. Just piles of crap today.
> 
> Acres of crap.
> 
> Continents of crap, that's it!


A real crap fest... LOL

I'm wondering if the price is right (like, under $5), if it might be worth it to try getting the deformation steamed out and reshaped. But, that's if the price is right.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ They wanted $20, which was already pushing it as far as flipping's concerned. So no. For $5 I would taken a shot at it.


----------



## leisureclass

Plus side: Found an blue OCBD club collar in my size, perfect fit. Label actually says "from our own Private Stock"

Negative side: Found two amazing tweeds in basically my size with all the TNSIL details, really beautiful stuff, one was HT. Of course, both of them had become major moth food.


----------



## CMDC

Hit two of my better stops and came away with nothing. These places are definitely getting ready to flip seasons. A lot of the sections were only half as full as they usually are and they were discounting the sweaters and jackets. I fear the lean months are coming. Anyone need any cargo shorts???


----------



## MacTweed

Neutral: Found a nice 100% camel hair blazer (Round Tree & Yorke, made for Dillards), but it was not in my size. I purchased it anyway. It is a 42R, and I am a 39R. It may go on the Trad Exchange. *Any offers/exchanges? If so, PM me.*


----------



## AlanC

I need to join Outerwear Thrifters Anonymous. Someone stop me before I buy another coat!


----------



## srivats

Alan, if you drive by Gainesville, please do stop by if you have time!


----------



## dkoernert

This doesn't necessarily qualify as thrift store blues, but I did hit the local BB outlet last night. Just about everything in the store was 70% off, yet I still left with nothing. I used to go in there and spend hundreds, but I guess now that I have learned more about quality clothing I really noticed the lack of quality in much of the 346 stuff. I just couldn't find anything that seemed to be worth buying.


----------



## AlanC

Stopped at a shop on the other end of town that I rarely go to yesterday. I came across a Burberry jacket (not a trench); it was quite nice, and made in England. I looked at the price tag and almost fell over: $60. As you might imagine, I didn't get it.


----------



## hookem12387

I just realized the best thrift in Austin is on an alternate route home from my internship. This is the opposite of the blues


----------



## sbdivemaster

Unbelievable! Went up the coast a ways to run an errand, so I checked some thrifts around there. Poly-blend Van Hausen's with RATC for $9, anything that looked like a decent dress shirt ran $12-$14, and anything with a label like LLB or LE was $15-$18. I really stopped looking after that, so I couldn't even tell you what something like a BB would go for.

Absurd. 

Although, I did find a nice cache of BB ties, and they were reasonably priced, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> Stopped at a shop on the other end of town that I rarely go to yesterday. I came across a Burberry jacket (not a trench); it was quite nice, and made in England. I looked at the price tag and almost fell over: $60. As you might imagine, I didn't get it.


That would be on the low side for Princeton-area Jersey!



sbdivemaster said:


> Unbelievable! Went up the coast a ways to run an errand, so I checked some thrifts around there. Poly-blend Van Hausen's with RATC for $9, anything that looked like a decent dress shirt ran $12-$14, and anything with a label like LLB or LE was $15-$18. I really stopped looking after that, so I couldn't even tell you what something like a BB would go for.


Welcome to my thrifting world!


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> Welcome to my thrifting world!


For reals?!? That's 2x what I see much closer to home (4x the price for a RATC VH). Whoa.

Here's something funny: Your prices on The Exchange are very reasonable, and I've always thought, "Man, he must have some killer thrifts around him."

:eek2:


----------



## catside

AlanC said:


> Stopped at a shop on the other end of town that I rarely go to yesterday. I came across a Burberry jacket (not a trench); it was quite nice, and made in England. I looked at the price tag and almost fell over: $60. As you might imagine, I didn't get it.


Standard prices for that at Westport, CT GW are around 100. There is nice stuff but the prices are !!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I have an orphaned H. Freeman & Sons sack jacket to thank for a new pair of Filson whipcords... I wouldn't have looked through the pants today otherwise. $4.27.


----------



## leisureclass

No blues at all today, Press Donegal Mist and Harvard Co-op HT in my size, must have been the same owner. The press tweed has only NYC, NH, and Cambridge on the label. Unfortunately the Co-op sack will need a little bit of help, but otherwise, perfection. Both are my first patterned tweeds.


----------



## eagle2250

Alas, my tale of "thrift store woes" for today has a bit of a different twist. The wife is volunteering at our church's resale shop today and is taking three pair of my shoes (two of them AE's and a pair of Mephistos), five of my sweaters, six pair of my chinos (two of them Bill's and the rest BB Clark's Advantage) and a sportcoat (Burberry) with her to add to the stores offerings...all part of an ill-advised agreement I once made that for each new purchase made, I would exercise a "one in, one out policy"...(LOL)a contract with a veritable devil, if their ever was one. Curses, I say; curses! 

Looks like I may have to make a shopping trip to the resale shop....when the wife is not there, of course! :crazy:


----------



## CMDC

For you 39/40 S's out there I snagged a couple of spring sport coats that I'll be posting tonight.


----------



## CMDC

5 Turnbull and Asser contrast collar shirts of various colors. There were another half dozen that had fraying on the collar. They're a tad tight in the neck but they'll do. Not that I need anymore shirts but kind of a sin to leave them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TweedyDon said:


> Welcome to my thrifting world!


Really? Wow. I do most of my thrifting only a handful of miles from Princeton, and I get better prices than that -- most of my thrifts have standard pricing, so a jacquard polyester napkin costs the same as a BB repp, and a brown foulard Pierre Cardin shirt with a four-inch point collar costs the same as a BB pinpoint.

This weekend I was way down at the other end of the state, and managed to get a Lochacarron tartan tie, a Rooster madras tie, and a pair of light green cords. I also managed to be a complete idiot. Grabbed a nice brown glen plaid suit, tried it halfway on, bought it anyway since the atmosphere was a little too competitive, and then figured out it just plain doesn't fit. Once I figure out how to ship it, I may just put it on the Exchange.


----------



## Christophe

CMDC said:


> 5 Turnbull and Asser contrast collar shirts of various colors. There were another half dozen that had fraying on the collar. They're a tad tight in the neck but they'll do. Not that I need anymore shirts but kind of a sin to leave them.


If a tad tight in the neck means 14.5, I'll gladly take some off your hands!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## swb120

Found a beautiful LL Bean Millerain British waxed cotton field coat, with a zip & button-in liner made from Tiroler Loden wool, in a lovely dark khaki (almost brown) with a contrasting corduroy collar, in my size! At $20, a little pricey for our local Pgh thrifts, but too nice to pass up.


----------



## CMDC

Christophe said:


> If a tad tight in the neck means 14.5, I'll gladly take some off your hands!:icon_smile_wink:


Sorry. They're 15.5 and I'm a 16.


----------



## dkoernert

No blues for me last night, found a couple of great coats, but the highlight was the Oxxford 3/2 sack glenplaid jacket....for 99 cents.


----------



## Maroon

Looks like CMDC is having better luck than me, but I had a pleasant surprise this morning. Last weekend, picked up a new with tags F.R. Tripler blazer. Cut the tag off, opened the pockets, removed the inspection sticker from under the lapel. Felt what I thought was a large inspection tag in the inside pocket. Turns out it was a $50 bill folded in half! Not bad for a $10 purchase!


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. Mind telling me where you scored that?? :smile:


----------



## hookem12387

CMDC said:


> Sorry. They're 15.5 and I'm a 16.


15.5 you say? With 35/36 arms per chance...?


----------



## CMDC

The sleeves are more in the 33 range--all French cuffed too.


----------



## LouB

Seen at the thrift today:

Size 46 PRL Purple Label shawl collar tux jacket
Harvard Co-op tweed jacket


----------



## sbdivemaster

*The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly*

*The Good:*
Really nice haul of BB shirts (and Alohas too). :icon_cheers:

*The Bad:*
BB Charcoal Flannel pants - 2 tiny holes on the rear. 

*The Ugly:*

BB 100% Camel Hair Jacket - moth feast.


----------



## Hardiw1

sbdivemaster said:


> *The Good:*
> Really nice haul of BB shirts (and Alohas too). :icon_cheers:
> 
> *The Bad:*
> BB Charcoal Flannel pants - 2 tiny holes on the rear.
> 
> *The Ugly:*
> 
> BB 100% Camel Hair Jacket - moth feast.


Any chance of some of that "good" hitting the exchange?


----------



## catside

NWT Viella wool/cotton check, wearing it now,pretty nice. This in natural. 
https://www.travelsmith.com/viyella...-E07F-E011-87D9-001B21A69EB8&mr:referralID=NA
Also a Barbour BD shirt

Couple of ties, stripes. Left a Neiman Marcus red tartan bowtie. Did not see myself wearing it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Hardiw1 said:


> Any chance of some of that "good" hitting the exchange?


Oh yeah. :icon_smile_big:

You interested in Alohas?


----------



## crs

Odd situation. Pair of Quoddy burgundy penny loafers, marked 10M, in almost new condition. They are not remotely that size because I take anywhere from a 9.5 to 10.5 and I can't get my foot into them. I thought possibly, given the thin leather soles, that these are a women's 10M, although I found them in the men's area. But Quoddy's website indicates a men's 10 is only about a half-inch longer than the women's 10:



I bought anyway because I have never seen Quoddys in a thrift store before and these are practically new. Eventually, I will measure, photograph and offer for sale.

Really old tweed sack suit, narrow lapels, Browning Fifth Avenue. Fits me. Small moth hole, but extremely fixable because it's tweed. Fits me a bit tight around gut, but I've joined a gym. Keeper.

High-quality wool challis tie for long-defunct N.J. men's store Roots. Light gray narrow-wale corduroys from Sears, nothing special but I've wanted some in that color in narrow (wearing BB wide-wale gray cords today).

Blues: Orphan Majer gray flannel sack in great condition. Searched unsuccessfully for the trousers.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 2b navy sack suit for a 41L. Couple of small holes in the pants so I left it.


----------



## Marcolina

Its a quote that mostly used most of the store owner since they want their products to be sold, Now try another thing look for some expensive store you have and try to differentiate how they get it that way.


----------



## brantley11

Found two Oxxford sportcoats today: A 2B Navy Hopsack Onwentsia and a 2B Sack Blue with Tan Windowpane Gotham. Both are great and fit well except for the 1/2" short arms. Trying to decide if they are worth alterations.


----------



## Pugin

Are those 38/40? If so, I'm interested.


----------



## brantley11

^41 1/2 and 42 with 24.5" sleeves. Sorry.


----------



## Acme

February has been a good month for me, I've found two Dead Gentlemen and a watch on my travels. 

What's a Dead Gentleman? It's a cache of good clothes, all suspiciously the same size, that leads me to believe that the previous owner has either retired and cleaned out his closet, or his widow has done so.

DG#1 was half a dozen Paul Stuart suits. DG#2 was a quantity of vintage suits, along with the second weirdest tuxedo I've found to date. It's a pretty double breasted shawl collar jacket with flat front pants, tailored for a 42L who must have been 6'5" if he was an inch. But it's navy, not black. I'd always thought Navy tuxedos were only a Steve Martin joke in his remake of Father of the Bride.

The watch is a vintage Timex day/date automatic, which cost all of $1.99. Some might argue that I overpaid, but I'm unable to pass up any automatic, and it was it nice shape. It's easily returned my investment in the amusement it's provided me. It took me half an hour just to figure out the trick for setting the day and date. And so far, it keeps the best time of any vintage watch I've ever found.


----------



## ATL

I found a 40 S gray Oxxford last week that was a reasonable price, but there was a ****** repair done to what seemed like a fabric tear right on the front next to the lapel. It wasn't very big, so I'm wondering if I can get them to knock the price way down if it's worth picking up. Can terrible repairs be easily fixed, or is it not worth it?

I'm wary of picking up another "needs repair item" because the Canali 40 L overcoat that needs a bit of reweaving in the back has been sitting on ebay with no bids at $45 (though the oxxford would be for me).


----------



## dkoernert

Came across 5 J. Press suits today, to find that all were enormous and marked up to $50+ a piece.


----------



## AlanC

Thrifted these today:



for comparison:


----------



## Taken Aback

Nice find.



dkoernert said:


> Came across 5 J. Press suits today, to find that all were enormous and marked up to $50+ a piece.


What do you regard as "enormous"?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^ I hope he is a 36S.


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> Thrifted these today:
> 
> 
> 
> for comparison:


Wow, those look great Alan! What last are those shoes on?


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks, Sri! Mine are on the Footbalance C.D.I. last.


----------



## dkoernert

Taken Aback said:


> Nice find.
> 
> What do you regard as "enormous"?


They were at least 48R/L+. I am a 42R. If they would have been reasonably priced I would have grabbed them


----------



## Acme

AlanC said:


> Thrifted these today...


Great find, sir! Those shoes are beautiful.


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks, Sri! Mine are on the Footbalance C.D.I. last.


That stands for "contour depth inlay" rightt, supposed to be made with enough volume for a corrective or supportive insole?

How do they fit you? I did not know that alden still made shoes on other footbalance lasts these days. They look absolutely terrific and should be great for summer.


----------



## AlanC

^Well, I don't think these were made recently, although they're in great shape. They do have inserts with them. The footbed underneath is pristine, and the inserts are pretty lightly worn. I might look into getting replacement inserts.

The last thing I need is more shoes (so I say as I await some Rancourts), but I rarely find quality shoes in my narrow size. I'm almost condemned to keep them as it's not easy to unload that size, either.


----------



## sbdivemaster

AlanC said:


> Thrifted these today:


Isn't this supposed to be the "Thrift store *blues*" thread...? :icon_jokercolor:

Sweeeet!


----------



## sbdivemaster

ATL said:


> I found a 40 S gray Oxxford last week that was a reasonable price, but there was a ****** repair done to what seemed like a fabric tear right on the front next to the lapel. It wasn't very big, so I'm wondering if I can get them to knock the price way down if it's worth picking up. Can terrible repairs be easily fixed, or is it not worth it?


Is it possible to post a pic of the damage?


----------



## leisureclass

came out of the massive goodwill today with a decent LE flannel and some Polo khakis, but two blues items of note:

1) I saw a guy walking around holding a pair of LHS's with soles like you would find on a pair of boat shoes and I was pretty jealous. Later I saw the same shoes on the top of a rack of shirts, so I went in for a closer look, turns out they had an ancient Alden label...and that he had just put then down and he made that very clear.

2) I found an amazing Haspel for Harvard Co-op wash and wear sack mixed in with the blazers that was obviously an orphan. I looked and looked for the pants, through 4 or 5 full size racks of a rainbow of khakis, and lo and behold I found them. This usually doesn't happen to me. The best/worst part was they had a big ink stain and small hole right in the middle of the seat of the pants. Meaning, it was the exact same suit that I tried on last summer in a thrift store in Cambridge, and left behind because of the stain.


----------



## Acme

leisureclass said:


> Meaning, it was the exact same suit that I tried on last summer in a thrift store in Cambridge, and left behind because of the stain.


Ha! I knew it. They never get rid of anything, they just keep moving the stuff that doesn't sell to a different store.


----------



## leisureclass

It actually was a little church thrift where I tried on the suit originally, so someone bought it without noticing I guess, but then re-donated it to the Goodwill. Talk about getting a second life...


----------



## Taken Aback

Acme said:


> Ha! I knew it. They never get rid of anything, they just keep moving the stuff that doesn't sell to a different store.


This happens.



leisureclass said:


> It actually was a little church thrift where I tried on the suit originally, so someone bought it without noticing I guess, but then re-donated it to the Goodwill. Talk about getting a second life...


_That's_ the funny part. It may not even be the last time it ends up in a thrift.



leisureclass said:


> I saw a guy walking around holding a pair of LHS's with soles like you would find on a pair of boat shoes and I was pretty jealous. Later I saw the same shoes on the top of a rack of shirts, so I went in for a closer look, turns out they had an ancient Alden label...and that he had just put then down and he made that very clear.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Saddle-shouldered shetland crewneck -- mostly holes.
Tweed jacket -- didn't notice the holes until I got it home, but it was only a dollar, so I'll just chalk it up as a learning experience.


----------



## CMDC

I think I hit 8 spots today. Really grim out there overall as we've now fully transitioned into summer wear.

On the plus side, I did find a great Southwick 3/2 flannel sack suit that only needs the pants shortened. Also, it was a day for braces--4 pair including 1 JPress and 2 Trafalgar.

There will be a pair of Bills M2Ps in 34 coming to the exchange.


----------



## Acme

I stopped off at an out of the way thrift store between appointments today. The store has occasionally yielded some interesting items.

I found a pair of vintage Aldens in my size, they fit great. They're pebble grain split toe oxfords...










But I couldn't bring myself to buy them, because the toes of both shoes were were worn smooth, and the left shoe had two small quarter inch cuts in the leather halfway between the toe and the instep.










I dunno, am I being overly picky?

And they had the oddest soles attached, though that alone wouldn't have stopped me from buying them. They're ripple soles, like those found on hiking boots.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You are not being overly picky. If you did not like them enough to buy them even though they fit, that says everything. You should be commended for not buying on label alone. Many here among us do not have that kind of restraint.



Acme said:


> I stopped off at an out of the way thrift store between appointments today. The store has occasionally yielded some interesting items.
> 
> I found a pair of vintage Aldens in my size, they fit great. They're pebble grain split toe oxfords...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't bring myself to buy them, because the toes of both shoes were were worn smooth, and the left shoe had two small quarter inch cuts in the leather halfway between the toe and the instep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, am I being overly picky?
> 
> And they had the oddest soles attached, though that alone wouldn't have stopped me from buying them. They're ripple soles, like those found on hiking boots.


----------



## crs

In one Salvation Army store today:

Norman Hilton tweed, moth hole in arm. Also kind of unusually bright blue threads running through the brown background that I wouldn't want to wear. First time I've seen an NH that I thought was a bit ugly.

H.Freeeman sack blazer (with the old Philadelphia label). Great shape on outside, weird splotches on lining despite cleaners tag, so unlikely to come out.

BB tweed sack, not Harris and nothing special about it. Almost bought.

BB 1818 orphan suit jacket.

Couple darted BB blazers.

Hickey-Freeman overcoat that had to be at least 50 years old, no holes. Did not think it was worth trying to flip given that it weighs a ton for shipping and currently you can buy a brand-new cashmere navy one on the H-F website for $590. 

So skipped all of them. Picked up some good stuff lately for me, and for the thrift exchange that I'll post when I find the time in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## AlanC

^If the H-F was cheap I wouldn't have been able to resist it. I'm sure the quality blows away the one currently on the website.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have the same problem resisting things like this, especially if they are cheap and especially if they fit (which is why I have an entire closet filled with coats). Sadly, they are tough flips, no matter how cool.



AlanC said:


> ^If the H-F was cheap I wouldn't have been able to resist it. I'm sure the quality blows away the one currently on the website.


----------



## crs

32rollandrock said:


> Sadly, they are tough flips, no matter how cool.


Yeah, that's why I didn't do it. Bought two vintage cashmere overcoats for $10 each a couple years ago (same size, same store). Kept the one by an unknown U.S. maker for a long-gone New Jersey men's store because 1.) it was single-breasted and the other was double-breasted, and 2.) because it was not a known label and people could not hold it in their hands, it would be difficult for them to accurately judge the quality (very high). The other coat was a Hickey-Freeman for F.R. Tripler. It didn't sell here and I wound up giving it to a brother-in-law.

I get the feeling that the vintage high-quality overcoats are things you have to hold to appreciate their worth. The sheer weight of the things, for example. The photos can do justice to a suit or sportcoat usually, but not so much for a big wool coat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yup. They weigh a ton but cost a song. And a bazillion idiots shell out $200 or more for made-in-
China crapola from JAB when they could be getting quality for a fraction. IMO, the dumbest move in all of sartorial-dumb. 
But you can't fix stupid.



crs said:


> Yeah, that's why I didn't do it. Bought two vintage cashmere overcoats for $10 each a couple years ago (same size, same store). Kept the one by an unknown U.S. maker for a long-gone New Jersey men's store because 1.) it was single-breasted and the other was double-breasted, and 2.) because it was not a known label and people could not hold it in their hands, it would be difficult for them to accurately judge the quality (very high). The other coat was a Hickey-Freeman for F.R. Tripler. It didn't sell here and I wound up giving it to a brother-in-law.
> 
> I get the feeling that the vintage high-quality overcoats are things you have to hold to appreciate their worth. The sheer weight of the things, for example. The photos can do justice to a suit or sportcoat usually, but not so much for a big wool coat.


----------



## Tilton

Found an obvious "Dead Gentleman" at the local goodwill. 3 pairs of absolutely trashed Alden loafers, size 12-C/EE, two 50L winter cashmere bespoke blazers (from the local high-end men's clothier) one with gold monogrammed buttons, the other with horn, two identical navy 50L Burberry suits, one Oxxford suit coat with the lining peeking out through the fabric on the elbows, three tweed jackets of various brands from the same men's store, and at least 15 white Measure Up ocbd's in great shape. All the coats had a sewn-in monogram and the shirts had pocket monograms - all were the same, AWS.


----------



## Taken Aback

Thanks. I would only have given thought to a name change if you posted pics.


----------



## dkoernert

Couple of firsts last night. First pair of Hanovers worn maybe 2 or 3 times. They unfortunately weren't shell and were marked up way too high for me to even consider. Also found my first Charvet tie in the wild (not trad I know) but it was so hideous it had to stay. I did, however grab a few awesome Gitman shirts and a T&A OCBD with crazy 3 button cuffs.


----------



## Dingus

*Cure your blues tomorrow in Westport, CT*

One of the best GW spots is getting better with a grand opening tomorrow in a new location in Westport, CT

https://www.goodwillwct.org/news/new-westport-goodwill-store-and-career-center-opens-march-23

I recently lost a lot of weight and this place seems to have a constantly restocked supply of BB, PRL,orvis, BR, LE, and J Crew shirts, pants and jackets in my new size and under $10, along with other assorted goodies like $1.50 talbott ties. Bad shoe selection and pricing, though.

I'm actually going to work late in order to check it out at 9am.


----------



## andcounting

So a snagged this Brioni suit because I knew it would fetch on ebay, but after taking pictures and uploading them to ebay, I realized its measurements were mine! Not trad, but probably the highest end item in my closet.


















Yet I was still more excited by the Murray's reds I found last week...


----------



## AlanC

I saw a lovely old Hart Schaffner Marx overcoat today, labelled "Vicunair". Vicuña blend? Didn't get it due to moth bites and higher price.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The blues: was at Value Village and found 2 pairs of brand new slippers. One pair didn't have a price tag and the clerk wouldn't invent a price for me.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Beautiful BB wool and cashmere blend jacket, nice fall color green/brown checks; I'm looking over the front, thinking I found a real treasure, turn it around and find a nice 3" slash right across the back - went all the way through the lining too.


----------



## CMDC

Not only have the summer clothes overtaken most of my thrifts, some have begun some ridiculous pricing. Today I saw pretty well worn Lacoste polos for $20; BB bds for $25; and a Burberry suit for $90.


----------



## crs

Hanover light brown pebblegrain longwings with little wear, but the leather quality was certainly lower than that of my vintage Florsheim pebblegrain longwings. Surprising, since the Hanovers I'd seen previously were very nice. Did not think these were up to thrift exhange standards, so left them.


----------



## SconnieTrad

Tilton said:


> Found an obvious "Dead Gentleman" at the local goodwill. 3 pairs of absolutely trashed Alden loafers, size 12-C/EE, two 50L winter cashmere bespoke blazers (from the local high-end men's clothier) one with gold monogrammed buttons, the other with horn, two identical navy 50L Burberry suits, one Oxxford suit coat with the lining peeking out through the fabric on the elbows, three tweed jackets of various brands from the same men's store, and at least 15 white Measure Up ocbd's in great shape. All the coats had a sewn-in monogram and the shirts had pocket monograms - all were the same, AWS.


I'm a 50L, were either of the blazers or suits in decent condition?


----------



## Tilton

One Burberry was mint. I didn't pick it up because it was a bit large for me and I never see man-sized clothes in the thrift exchange. I will stop by on my way home from work and see if it is still around if you'd like. 

PM me your measurements. I'm not too proud to clear off thrift-store dining room table to measure.


----------



## frosejr

Tilton said:


> two 50L winter cashmere bespoke blazers (from the local high-end men's clothier) one with gold monogrammed buttons, the other with horn, two identical navy 50L Burberry suits, one Oxxford suit coat with the lining peeking out through the fabric on the elbows, three tweed jackets of various brands from the same men's store


I would love some measurements too. I am a 52L but have been able to fit into some 50Ls from time to time.

Thanks
Francis


----------



## leisureclass

Spotted some beautiful Glen Plaid flannels today, tradly cuffs and flat front with a 'Sheffield' for Yale Co-op label, I mean the works, the dream, especially considering my lack of decent flannels. I get them on in the dressing room and that's when i spot the stain on the thigh and the dry cleaning tag on the belt loop, not to mention the wear spots or the moth holes, 2 or 3 of them, in the seat. They fit in the waist, and the length was perfect too.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Spotted a BB navy three patch pocket 3/2 sack hopsack blazer from twenty feet away--your basic grail. And just $3.99. Unfortunately, heavy soiling on one sleeve--almost like someone had an argument with pine tar. Doubtful that it will come out, but if it's still around in a month when it goes to 49 cents, I'll take a gamble.


----------



## crs

What is the deal with these Hickey-Freeman blazers for Nordstrom having totally crappy plastic gold-color buttons? I bought one a few months ago because it was $5 and fits really great. I assumed someone with lousy taste had lost the buttons and replaced them with this junk and that someday I would get around to putting decent buttons on it so I could wear it in public. Then today, I spotted another one in the very same thrift store ... same cheesy buttons. The current H-F blazer on the Nordstrom website is $800. I don't know if the current offering has the same plastic garbage, but I am astonished H-F ever did this kind of thing to save a few dollars.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's a simple fix. Find buttons you like on a moth-eaten blazer and harvest.



crs said:


> What is the deal with these Hickey-Freeman blazers for Nordstrom having totally crappy plastic gold-color buttons? I bought one a few months ago because it was $5 and fits really great. I assumed someone with lousy taste had lost the buttons and replaced them with this junk and that someday I would get around to putting decent buttons on it so I could wear it in public. Then today, I spotted another one in the very same thrift store ... same cheesy buttons. The current H-F blazer on the Nordstrom website is $800. I don't know if the current offering has the same plastic garbage, but I am astonished H-F ever did this kind of thing to save a few dollars.


----------



## crs

Yup, 32, I understand. I am just puzzled why H-F would choose to save a few dollars with something so easily seen. I have not encountered this on the suits I've thrifted, but those are not made for Nordstrom.


----------



## Trad-ish

frosejr said:


> I would love some measurements too. I am a 52L but have been able to fit into some 50Ls from time to time.
> 
> Thanks
> Francis


Heck, add me to the list, I'm a 50L.


----------



## Essential

Any good thrifts in NYC anyone know about? I thrift at Housing Works in SoHo but it's mainly women's stuff. The things are a bit overpriced compared to what you guys pay. The only decent thing I got was probably a small Banana Republic Sweater for $8.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> It's a simple fix. Find buttons you like on a moth-eaten blazer and harvest.


And toss out the thing afterward. Don't be an ass and re-donate something so worthless (seen this happen). 



Trad-ish said:


> Heck, add me to the list, I'm a 50L.


If I had to be honest...my hat should be in the ring too.



Essential said:


> Any good thrifts in NYC anyone know about? I thrift at Housing Works in SoHo but it's mainly women's stuff. The things are a bit overpriced compared to what you guys pay. The only decent thing I got was probably a small Banana Republic Sweater for $8.


The standards are Goodwill and Salvation Army. Each should have a list they can give you of other locations in the borough/city too. There are some others, but not chains like HW, GW, and SA.


----------



## CMDC

After a couple of weeks of really wretched thrifting, did pretty well this weekend. Came across a honey hole of Tyrwhitt shirts in my size. I need more french cuffed shirts like I need a hole in the head, but it was too hard to leave all of these so I grabbed four. Also scored a pair of BB khakis, 4 BB ties, 1 Hermes, and a JAB hopsack sack blazer.

For the exchange will be a couple of BB polos, an Orvis pink unistripe madras shirt, a navy Acquascutum raincoat, and a really nice olive sack blazer w/light blue windowpane highlights.

On the downside, a baracuta with staining on the sleeve, 2 Burberry suits in sizes too odd to try to flip, and a really ugly Paul Stuart tie.


----------



## sbdivemaster

2 Ben Silver OCBD's - white one had large ink stain @ the pocket; blue one had nasty green-yellow staining @ collar.

Polo RL light gray, heavy flannel pants, could have been new - some @$$hole decided they didn't want suspender buttons inside the waistband, tore them out leaving big holes (except for one???). Ever hear of scissors? Sheesh!


----------



## AlfaNovember

Found a pair of BB Shell cordo pennies.. in 11 *B. *No amount of wishing nor shoehorns would ever be right on my 11E feet. So close, and yet so far....


----------



## 32rollandrock

If they were reasonably priced and in decent condition, I hope that you got them anyway and will post them on the Exchange. Help someone else out whilst building the piggy bank for shoes that do fit.



AlfaNovember said:


> Found a pair of BB Shell cordo pennies.. in 11 *B. *No amount of wishing nor shoehorns would ever be right on my 11E feet. So close, and yet so far....


----------



## frosejr

CMDC said:


> 2 Burberry suits in sizes too odd to try to flip


Were they 52 longs?


----------



## CMDC

^Nope. 39 short and the pants were really short.


----------



## dkoernert

I was in a thrift the other day, rifling through a fresh load of awesome braces. I see the BB logo on a few sets. Before I even knew what happened some lady swooped in, reached around me and grabbed every single pair of BB braces off the rack.


----------



## Orgetorix

Dude. 

1) When you see something interesting, grab it first and evaluate later.

2) When someone comes by wanting to browse your rack, you gotta position your body to block them out. 

Carts can be useful for both these purposes.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Orgetorix said:


> Dude.
> 
> 1) When you see something interesting, grab it first and evaluate later.
> 
> 2) When someone comes by wanting to browse your rack, you gotta position your body to block them out.
> 
> Carts can be useful for both these purposes.


Two "musts" in the world of thrifting. The body block is very important; if anyone attempts to reach in front of me, I lean in closer to what I'm checking out and say, "Excuse me!" Always get's them to back off.


----------



## dkoernert

Orgetorix said:


> Dude.
> 
> 1) When you see something interesting, grab it first and evaluate later.
> 
> 2) When someone comes by wanting to browse your rack, you gotta position your body to block them out.
> 
> Carts can be useful for both these purposes.


I usually stick with rule 1, but in this case I found I need to work on my reaction time. This is an overwhelmingly busy joint that I don't frequent too often because of their sky high prices. I spotted the logos as soon as the lady's hand was reaching for them. She was like some sort of thrift store ninja. I'll have to consider the use of a cart in the future. I can see how a cart would act as a plow of sorts to clear a path in my pursuit of sartorial gems.


----------



## CMDC

Just like in basketball, you gotta box out.


----------



## dkoernert

These lessons are invaluable. Next time I hit this place I will be ready to do battle.


----------



## Dingus

I was at my main GW and I saw what could've been my first real vintage sack suit. It was a BB grey pins tripe 3/2 with 2-button sleeves marked 346 (from the olden days) and Brooks Stretch with no sizing/material, but looked vaguely my size (44 R/L at 6' 210). It was $65, but with the 50% off color of the week. I added it to my cart with my other good stuff (Filson pants for $5, etc.) I waited in line for the fitting room. I tried it on, and it was like Herman Munster's own trad suit. The pants were my size in the waist, but what must have been the longest rise I've ever seen (felt like flat-front Hammer pants) and the legs were hemmed to at least 38" long. The jacket was not quite as bad, but the original owner must have been 6'8" with proportionally short arms a narrow chest and strangely elongated crotch/torso. I couldn't justify it even to exchange. I consoled myself with some Orvis leather pocket cords, a dark teal lambs wool crew neck, and a Burberry rep tie for $3 each.


----------



## catside

^That is crazy pricing for a vintage BB suit. You must have been at Westport GW. Next time try Monroe which may be close to you. I bet Bridgeport has one, too. Wesport is impossible.


----------



## Dingus

Thanks for the advice. Westport GW can be pricey, but $32.50 didn't seem too bad. I guess it's all relative in a town where beach parking can run $40 a day. I did get a nice ll bean barn coat for $7 in Monroe a couple of years ago which ended my aversion to buying used clothing. Previously, I would only go thrifting for books or furniture/stuff. I may go up to Brookfield as well where they tout a "super-store."


----------



## g3dahl

Donated my Weatherproof coat to the local GW last week, which I had bought a few years ago at Costco for about $25.

Today I found it in the "Fashion Focus" section with a $39.97 price tag.

Had no idea it was so...um...valuable. Sheesh!


----------



## sbdivemaster

g3dahl said:


> Donated my Weatherproof coat to the local GW last week, which I had bought a few years ago at Costco for about $25.
> 
> Today I found it in the "Fashion Focus" section with a $39.97 price tag.
> 
> Had no idea it was so...um...valuable. Sheesh!


Just absurd!

Our GW's and SA have set pricing; the other stores in our area have individual pricing where I notice loads of bizarre pricing like that - the people in the "back" are kinda clueless, but they aren't aware of much of the good stuff. Sure, they know BB and PRL and price accordingly, but I see Van Hausen and Sean John going for twice the BB and PRL. They seem to price according to fashion, as opposed to quality.

We do have one shop that has the "Vintage" section - it's awful.


----------



## AlfaNovember

32rollandrock said:


> If they were reasonably priced and in decent condition, I hope that you got them anyway and will post them on the Exchange. Help someone else out whilst building the piggy bank for shoes that do fit.


Edit to clarify - Regarding BB shell loafers in 11B - I certainly considered it. It was a consignment shop, as opposed to a thrift store. The price was very attractive, but above my time-and-hassle threshold for an obvious flip. They were under $50, iirc, in worn-but-good condition. Anyone interested might inquire with


----------



## Tilton

sbdivemaster said:


> Just absurd!
> 
> Our GW's and SA have set pricing; the other stores in our area have individual pricing where I notice loads of bizarre pricing like that - the people in the "back" are kinda clueless, but they aren't aware of much of the good stuff. Sure, they know BB and PRL and price accordingly, but I see Van Hausen and Sean John going for twice the BB and PRL. They seem to price according to fashion, as opposed to quality.
> 
> We do have one shop that has the "Vintage" section - it's awful.


Same with ours. At other thrift stores I'll see Eljo's and Alvin-Dennis (two men's shops from not far away) sportcoats for $20 and then a far inferior coat from Davidson's (the local men's store) for 3-5x as much.


----------



## g3dahl

My local GW has set pricing for most clothing items except for those designated as "fashion focus." Most of the higher-value items I have found haven't been labeled as FF. And of course, most of the FF stuff is junk.

It doesn't bother me, since I have found so many bargains along the way...like the day I found two pairs of Hanover shells in my size, one for $12.99 and the other for $14.99. Still can't believe how great they look after using the Mac method.


----------



## Orgetorix

Today I'm blue that this isn't me:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orgetorix said:


> Today I'm blue that this isn't me:


Wow. That's a beautiful piece, too, since lino cuts have driven some of my friends up the wall. They're harder to work with than that J. Press tie dparm posted about. :smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

I guess some of the GW's and SA's have some autonomy to set up higher price structures.

Speaking of shoes - they are usually a total bust due to the security tags with the GIANT METAL SPIKE jammed through the sides, but one of the GW's doesn't use them, and I found a pair of Walk Over tan bucks, size 6. Of course, after I got them home, I found the stained area on the side. Currently looking into suede cleaning methods for some home experimentation...


----------



## Orgetorix

sbdivemaster said:


> I guess some of the GW's and SA's have some autonomy to set up higher price structures.
> 
> Speaking of shoes - they are usually a total bust due to the security tags with the GIANT METAL SPIKE jammed through the sides, but one of the GW's doesn't use them, and I found a pair of Walk Over tan bucks, size 6. Of course, after I got them home, I found the stained area on the side. Currently looking into suede cleaning methods for some home experimentation...


Get some Saphir Omni'Nettoyant.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Orgetorix said:


> Get some Saphir Omni'Nettoyant.


Interesting product, seems like a deeper cleaner than the others I have looked at. Have you used this product?

Obviously, I have no idea what caused the stain, so I've been looking around for all kinds of info on cleaning suede and cleaning various types of stains out of the suede. The area of the stain is very stiff, leading me to believe that it's down into the pores; I am considering some steam - perhaps a heat gun on low - to open up the pores a bit before actually attacking the stain. Does anyone know an expert on leather and suede who might be willing to answer some questions I have?

Still exploring options, but I plan on a photo essay showing what worked or didn't work.


----------



## firedancer

SB, 
You're onto something with the steam. 
Obvious because it's water vapor some discoloration may occur, but would be easy to "match up". 
I would steam the stain area and rub it with the other show. I do this with suede and Nubuck all the time. I choose to use the inside heel since that's not seen much.


----------



## dkoernert

Anyone else have as much trouble thrifting shoes as I do? I cannot for the life of me find a decent pair of shoes in this city. Everyone here apparently wears awful stacy adams. Ive been hoping to stumble across some shell but I'm starting to think I will never see any in the wild.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It comes and goes. I'll sometimes find, seems like, two or three pairs a week, especially Imperials or other quality longwings, then two months with nothing. But, overall, shoes are not generally an issue around here.

That aside, it's been slow lately. That GW is in full summer mode with shorts and short-sleeve shirts replacing other stuff hasn't helped.



dkoernert said:


> Anyone else have as much trouble thrifting shoes as I do? I cannot for the life of me find a decent pair of shoes in this city. Everyone here apparently wears awful stacy adams. Ive been hoping to stumble across some shell but I'm starting to think I will never see any in the wild.


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> Today I'm blue that this isn't me:


Me too... I'm in the local area and visit that store semi-regularly. :icon_headagainstwal

For what it's worth, that store doesn't regularly produce - though it has had some good finds, I think it's a product of central distribution.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> It comes and goes. I'll sometimes find, seems like, two or three pairs a week, especially Imperials or other quality longwings, then two months with nothing. But, overall, shoes are not generally an issue around here.
> 
> That aside, it's been slow lately. That GW is in full summer mode with shorts and short-sleeve shirts replacing other stuff hasn't helped.


The one place around here that usually turns out a fair number of shoes has begun marking absolutelyTRASHED AEs up to $100+ because of the name I'm guessing. Other than that, its all garbage. Guess I'll have to keep relying on the exchange and Ebay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Actually, all GW's are free to set up whatever price structure they wish. Every chapter around the country is an entity unto itself, which explains why a Goodwill in, say, Washington state never has much of anything on the floor at anything close to an affordable price, but has ten pages of listings on shopgoodwill.com, while a Goodwill in the Midwest prices all sport coats at $5, no matter what, and has no online listings at all. I think we can all agree the latter setup is best.



sbdivemaster said:


> I guess some of the GW's and SA's have some autonomy to set up higher price structures.
> 
> Speaking of shoes - they are usually a total bust due to the security tags with the GIANT METAL SPIKE jammed through the sides, but one of the GW's doesn't use them, and I found a pair of Walk Over tan bucks, size 6. Of course, after I got them home, I found the stained area on the side. Currently looking into suede cleaning methods for some home experimentation...


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, all GW's are free to set up whatever price structure they wish. Every chapter around the country is an entity unto itself, which explains why a Goodwill in, say, Washington state never has much of anything on the floor at anything close to an affordable price, but has ten pages of listings on shopgoodwill.com, while a Goodwill in the Midwest prices all sport coats at $5, no matter what, and has no online listings at all. I think we can all agree the latter setup is best.


Oh yeah, I figured pricing was different in different places; I visit 3 different GW's in my area, all in the same chapter, and all the prices are the same. Plus, I've never seen them mark up any individual items based on who-knows-what criteria; while they don't produce as well as some of the more indy/local charity shops, I do prefer the well lit, roomy, and CLEAN shops they all have. We have one place that I swear I feel like I need a shower after I leave... :icon_pale:


----------



## dkoernert

I think we all have one local store that is a little less clean than others. There are a few I down here I always come out of sneezing (im guessing because of the dust and dirt). I call it the "thrift flu".


----------



## 32rollandrock

I know just what you're talking about, and, while I might be in the minority here, I like the dumps because I think I have better luck. Mrs. 32, never much for thrifting to begin with, won't go to SA because it's dingy, and she's not alone. There are always at least twice as many people in the GW's a block away from the SA's (there are two GW's with two nearby SA's in my town). It balances out a bit in that GW seems to get better donations. SA has variable pricing while GW is one-size-fits-all, but that, too, can work in your favor in that overpriced stuff often lingers until it hits the very bottom discount, which is 49 cents after 2 p.m. on Saturdays. I scored a made-in-England all-cotton Paul Stuart trench raincoat recently that way not long ago. It had been marked $18. It did have a tiny hole on the underside of one sleeve which my tailor stitched up for $10--given its location, it's barely noticeable. Even so, any flaw on a garment makes for a tough flip, especially when outerwear, hard to move no matter what, is involved, and so I'll likely keep it, which is more than fine. It fits and it's a nicer coat than my Burberry, which is a blend. In fact, I should post pictures...

My next target is a BB three-patch sack navy blazer in hopsack. It has an awful stain on one sleeve, but if I can get it for 49 cents (it's now marked $4), it's worth seeing what a dry cleaner can do.



dkoernert said:


> I think we all have one local store that is a little less clean than others. There are a few I down here I always come out of sneezing (im guessing because of the dust and dirt). I call it the "thrift flu".


----------



## firedancer

^$4 huh. Seems like I should make a little road trip


----------



## Taken Aback

I've never had luck with shoes in my size at thrifts, and what other sizes I did see that I considered flipping were not obvious as being successful.

I'm overdue for my own John Lobb tale.


----------



## dkoernert

I always score good at the dirtiest places myself. The dirtiest one around here regularly produces some pretty nice high end stuff.


----------



## Tilton

Taken Aback said:


> I've never had luck with shoes in my size at thrifts, and what other sizes I did see that I considered flipping were not obvious as being successful.
> 
> I'm overdue for my own John Lobb tale.


I remember in college going to thrifts looking for a pair of dress shoes on the cheap. I scored a pair of old school JM tassel wing tips for $5 after search every weekend for two months. In hind sight, I made the dumbest choice of my thrifting life. In a goodwill that is a blackhole of good finds, my girlfriend was looking at some good-looking dress shoes in fairly rough shape. She said "Too bad you're not a 9.5" and I agreed. Four pairs of Alden. I googled Alden when I got home and immediately ran back to the GW, but they were gone. Three years of checking that store almost weekly and I've still not bought a single item there. Side note: that google search is what led me to lurking AAAC.


----------



## dghealy

Westport Ct Good will and dont tell anyone else. Exit 18 off of rt 95


----------



## swb120

Found a gorgeous 3/2 gray herringbone Harris tweed sack, made by Norman Hilton for Abercrombie & Fitch. Was taking it up to the cash registers, only to discover that the wool on both elbows had been almost completely worn through. I suppose one could put patches on the elbows, but I left it there.


----------



## leisureclass

^They are less than 10 bucks most places online. Maybe you could see if it's still there?


----------



## TweedyDon

I concur with leisureclass! I'd pick something like that up, and either add patches or pass it along cheaply to someone who would be willing to!


----------



## CMDC

One of my usual haunts tends to have interesting suit options--for some reason they seem to have a steady supply of offerings from defunct DC shops like Arthur Adler and others. The problem is that their prices are pretty high, making a flip a risk. Case in point, today a nice HSM peak lapel tux in 42S as well as a vintage navy shawl collar tux (didn't measure). Also an Adler navy sack suit.

They also tend to have nice tie offerings. Today scored two Brooks, an Allen Solly repp, and a Hermes.


----------



## ytc

First post!

I was at my local Goodwill in a medium-sized Southern town (South Carolina, to be specific) and I found lots of goodies. Unfortunately, none in my size. There was a beautiful old Burberry suit that almost fit me; only the sleeves were too short, everything else fit perfectly. However, when I looked to see if they could be let out, I saw that there was basically no more fabric. I also found an old Oxxford suit. There were some Charleston chinos nowhere near my size. On that note, I HATE looking through pants on the rack at thrift stores.

There was also an Yves shirt (not very trad, admittedly) and some Gitman Bros. shirts, one dress and an ancient sport shirt. There was also your usual fare of BB shirts, which I refused even though they fit me, as they were disgusting non-irons, which I will not buy. I found a beautiful old textured, very dark violet silk tie with white circles with blue dots in the circles. I don't know why I didn't buy it.

It was very fun looking through the old sportcoats. Apparently, there used to be a local retailer called "Southern University" or something like that, and there were many articles with their label sewn in. There were also many articles with the remaining gentleman's clothier's label as well. There was also lots of tweed, but I am very picky about that. Surprisingly, for such a poor, ghetto town there were some good finds! Unfortunately nothing good fit me.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Bored...*

I'm not sure it's of any use, but it's cheap (seems in tune with thirift shops):


----------



## palmettoking

ytc said:


> First post!
> 
> I was at my local Goodwill in a medium-sized Southern town (South Carolina, to be specific) and I found lots of goodies. Unfortunately, none in my size. There was a beautiful old Burberry suit that almost fit me; only the sleeves were too short, everything else fit perfectly. However, when I looked to see if they could be let out, I saw that there was basically no more fabric. I also found an old Oxxford suit. There were some Charleston chinos nowhere near my size. On that note, I HATE looking through pants on the rack at thrift stores.
> 
> There was also an Yves shirt (not very trad, admittedly) and some Gitman Bros. shirts, one dress and an ancient sport shirt. There was also your usual fare of BB shirts, which I refused even though they fit me, as they were disgusting non-irons, which I will not buy. I found a beautiful old textured, very dark violet silk tie with white circles with blue dots in the circles. I don't know why I didn't buy it.
> 
> It was very fun looking through the old sportcoats. Apparently, there used to be a local retailer called "Southern University" or something like that, and there were many articles with their label sewn in. There were also many articles with the remaining gentleman's clothier's label as well. There was also lots of tweed, but I am very picky about that. Surprisingly, for such a poor, ghetto town there were some good finds! Unfortunately nothing good fit me.


ytc,
Good to see another Carolinian on here. I've been thrifting a couple of times in Manning and had no such luck as you did in Sumter. Guess I have to keep the faith when I'm down in Clarendon County.


----------



## CMDC

Major blues today...

Props to new member Maroon to tipping me off to a JPress shawl collar tux at one of my normal thrift haunts. I head out tonight to inspect. Find it. Jacket looks about right. Try it on and its great through the chest and shoulder. Sleeves an inch short but there's enough to let out. Then I look at the pants and my heart sinks. I pull out my tape measure to check the inseam--25 inches!!!! I'm a 32 inseam. Mother$%&@*&!!! It was in perfect condition too, from before the SF store.

Did get two BB polos though.


----------



## Topsider

Honestly, I think I'll probably run across an original print of the Declaration of Independence before I find a wearable tux in a thrift store. If I'm not struck by lightning first.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No blues tonight. Found a dozen (twelve) as-new, freshly laundered BB dress shirts in white and blue, all 16.5x36. They all have tab/snap collars, like this (except with a snap instead of a button):

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=207&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#null

Not sure what the market is for these, but I suppose I will find out.


----------



## crs

In January I found six Paul Stuart suits in one thrift. Half were double-breasted, two others had some issues and one I bought for the exchange, although I have been too busy to measure, photograph and post (I will soon -- have some other stuff that was too good to pass up, and what the heck, none of the acquisitions are likely to go out of style even if I held onto them for a year or more).

Anyway, I was in the neighborhood and dropped by that thrift store. All but one of the suits were gone, and the remaining one had somehow become an orphan. One reason I passed it up the first time was that it was a bit garish for a Paul Stuart suit, so the trousers would have been easy to pick out of the pants rack, right? Well, it's not there.

My assumption had been that most orphan suit jackets exist because the trousers wear out first. Or, in some cases, because the thrift-store people break up the elements of a suit and sell them individually, but they don't do that here. Neither is the case on this one. Likely some customer decided he wanted only the trousers of a $1,600 suit. You would think he'd just take the coat as a throw-in, unless he negotiated a $5 discount.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Major blues tonight. A mother load of BB 3/2 sacks, two Golden Fleece, one 346 and a Makers. All in very good to excellent condition and all orphans. Not one pair of trousers to be found. The store was closing so I only had a chance to do a cursory search, but I'm going back tomorrow to look more thoroughly. There was a payoff though. A mint condition Golden Fleece herringbone,peak lapel overcoat and a very nice Oxxford SC.


----------



## dkoernert

Hit a few places out of town last night. First few stores were all blues. Orphaned jackets, damaged stuff, I was disappointed. Then I went to Goodwill. I hit the ties first and found a couple good ones. I was on my way to get a cart so I could block people, when I spotted a coat that caught my eye. It was a NWOT BB car coat. The thing is awesome. It has a Burberry-like lining, and was in flawless condition. Then I hit the suit rack. First few coats on the rack, BB sacks. All orphans, all feasted on by moths. I was flipping through and I came to a nice navy, pinstripe DB suit. I thought nothing of it since everything else in the store was pretty much garbage. I decided to open it up though and I saw that signature B. It was a Brioni. First one I've ever found in the wild, and it looked as if it had never been worn. I know its not trad but I was pretty stoked about it. I got it to the register, half price. I was pretty pleased with the outcome of last night.


----------



## concealed

dghealy said:


> Westport Ct Good will and dont tell anyone else. Exit 18 off of rt 95


This a consignment store, not a thrift store, based on the prices I have observed


----------



## Mr Jones

Talk about blues, our area is suffering through the "TARGET® Thrift Store Apocalypse"!

Being home to retail giant Target has its advantages, and they're a fairly good corporate citizen (as well as employing half the people I know in their marketing departments). Unfortunately, the poor economy has left them with a lot of unsold cheap crap, which they have generously donated to area charities.

It's maddening to visit a favorite Goodwill to have another look at those Hanovers you passed on last week, only to find that they've discarded/recycled every single pair of old shoes to make room to 200 pairs of $2 Merona flip flops. The clothing racks have suffered the same fate, chuck out all the BB or RL Polo dress shirts to squeeze in a hundred identical Mossimo plaid "flannel" shirts. Ugh.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Must have seen over a dozen 16x32 BB shirts - all of them had little spots and marks scattered about. Did manage to find a near new pair of LLB Camp Mocs, no BIG METAL SPIKE rammed through the side.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They discarded stuff before it went through the cycle and reached half-off? Call the DA--I think that's a felony.



Mr Jones said:


> Talk about blues, our area is suffering through the "TARGET® Thrift Store Apocalypse"!
> 
> Being home to retail giant Target has its advantages, and they're a fairly good corporate citizen (as well as employing half the people I know in their marketing departments). Unfortunately, the poor economy has left them with a lot of unsold cheap crap, which they have generously donated to area charities.
> 
> It's maddening to visit a favorite Goodwill to have another look at those Hanovers you passed on last week, only to find that they've discarded/recycled every single pair of old shoes to make room to 200 pairs of $2 Merona flip flops. The clothing racks have suffered the same fate, chuck out all the BB or RL Polo dress shirts to squeeze in a hundred identical Mossimo plaid "flannel" shirts. Ugh.


----------



## Taken Aback

Mr Jones said:


> Talk about blues, our area is suffering through the "TARGET® Thrift Store Apocalypse"!
> 
> Being home to retail giant Target has its advantages, and they're a fairly good corporate citizen (as well as employing half the people I know in their marketing departments). Unfortunately, the poor economy has left them with a lot of unsold cheap crap, which they have generously donated to area charities.
> 
> It's maddening to visit a favorite Goodwill to have another look at those Hanovers you passed on last week, only to find that they've discarded/recycled every single pair of old shoes to make room to 200 pairs of $2 Merona flip flops. The clothing racks have suffered the same fate, chuck out all the BB or RL Polo dress shirts to squeeze in a hundred identical Mossimo plaid "flannel" shirts. Ugh.


It happens, but they really shift deadstock out via salvage distributors to low-end off-price shops. If they couldn't, what you experienced would be ten times worse.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> It happens, but they really shift deadstock out via salvage distributors to low-end off-price shops. If they couldn't, what you experienced would be ten times worse.


You ever wonder what happens to all the clothes that just never get sold at thrift stores, no matter how many times they get shifted around...?

https://www.balesofclothes.com/

When I lived in the South Pacific, the cargo ships would arrive once a month or so and there was usually a container or two full of baled clothes aboard, 40 bales per. After offloading the containers, they would just open them up right there, cut open the bales and have a giant "yard sale" right there on the spot. Took maybe 2 or 3 days, but 95% of that stuff was gone.


----------



## Taken Aback

If you ever get to NYC, you can check out the Salvation Army thrift store warehouse near 42nd street. The place has giant compactors that compress the bales you see there. You have to pass them on the way to the on-site thrift shop.

However, that's the final option. Retailers will first try selling as salvage by the pallet to get whatever they can. Most of those bales are direct donations, or stuff that has been sitting too long on thirift store floors.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes. Also, somewhere in the Third World there are folks wearing New England Patriots, 2012 Super Bowl Champion t-shirts. They manufacture commemorative stuff for both teams, then the loser's stuff gets shipped offshore, never to see the light of day in North America.



sbdivemaster said:


> You ever wonder what happens to all the clothes that just never get sold at thrift stores, no matter how many times they get shifted around...?
> 
> https://www.balesofclothes.com/
> 
> When I lived in the South Pacific, the cargo ships would arrive once a month or so and there was usually a container or two full of baled clothes aboard, 40 bales per. After offloading the containers, they would just open them up right there, cut open the bales and have a giant "yard sale" right there on the spot. Took maybe 2 or 3 days, but 95% of that stuff was gone.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Yes. Also, somewhere in the Third World there are folks wearing New England Patriots, 2012 Super Bowl Champion t-shirts. They manufacture commemorative stuff for both teams, then the loser's stuff gets shipped offshore, never to see the light of day in North America.


LOL I was going to mention all the sports shirts I'd see; even in the most remote villages, where people still live in fales, people are walking around in Cowboys and Raiders jerseys - a very odd sight.


----------



## Taken Aback

I always wonder if there's an established black market in the USA for that merchandise being exported back. Obviously, it would be illegal, but it must happen.


----------



## Orgetorix

One of the more prolific vintage-clothing collectors at the Fedora Lounge built quite a collection of vintage suits from picking over those bales in South America.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

sbdivemaster said:


> LOL I was going to mention all the sports shirts I'd see; even in the most remote villages, where people still live in fales, people are walking around in Cowboys and Raiders jerseys - a very odd sight.


I think there was an article about this on grantland, how for major sports championships they print up tons of "champions" merchandise for both teams and they send all the losing teams stuff to South America.

Something about how it's like an alternate sports universe down there, where the Buffalo Bills are football's greatest dynasty etc etc.

Friends and family of mine who've lived in Africa say that there are enterprising guys over there who sort through all the bales for name brands and sell what they find at the markets. 
There are little secondhand Abercrombies and Gap boutiques in the streets.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That would work especially well, I think, for some events, the 1985 World Series being the best example. As diehard Cardinals fans will recall (and there is no shortage of diehard Cardinals fans), the championship would, in all likelihood, have gone to St. Louis if not for a blown call at first base by umpire Don Denkinger in the ninth inning of Game 6. Instead of one out, one was aboard, and the Royals, on the brink of elimination, took the game and ultimately the Series. If anyone had a St. Louis championship hat/t-shirt/jacket from 1985, it would, I'm sure, be worth a ton of money.



Taken Aback said:


> I always wonder if there's an established black market in the USA for that merchandise being exported back. Obviously, it would be illegal, but it must happen.


----------



## firedancer

^ I'd buy it!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Funny you should say that. I was at the Reds vs. Cards game at Busch last night and stunned by the number of folks in Pujols jerseys. Granted, a gazillion were sold before The Betrayal, but it seemed to me much like Cleveland fans wearing Lebron jerseys. I mentioned it to the guys I was with and the response was the same: Those jerseys cost $120, you don't just throw them out. I generally snap up jerseys at the thrift store because they're easy eBay flips, but I've stayed away from Cleveland Lebron jerseys, of which there have been plenty. I did buy a Pujols last week because it was sewn-on, in immaculate condition and in throwback style with a cool embroidered cardinal on it. I passed on a more standard-issue sewn-on a couple days ago and am now wondering if I made a mistake. I'm figuring that if they're not worth much today, they will be one day: He's a surefire Hall of Famer and will eventually be forgiven by Cardinal fans, who will re-embrace him as one of their own. At four bucks a shirt, it's worth the gamble.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Pujols made the right decision for himself, and so did cardinals management. The hate for Pujols in STL seems misplaced.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I wouldn't assume there is widespread hatred for Pujols in St. Louis; the upset folks are just the most vocal. At every game I can remember where a former Cardinal came to town, that player got a round of applause or a standing ovation after their first at bat. Others that have been to Cards games can vouch for that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They had jersey burnings when the deal went down, but I've seen the same thing as Doghouse. The fans will, eventually, come around. Fans, at least short term, think it was all about money, and they are, perhaps, right. But he played for comparative peanuts in St. Louis--$116 million over eight years while, hands down, the best player in baseball. He was worth, easily, $20 million a year during that time span. St. Louis fans got used to a "hometown discount" from guys like McGwire and Edmonds who couldn't hold a candle to Pujols, and they were wrong to expect the same from him, or from anyone, for that matter. DeWitt is a smart guy, and he'll likely bring a few more championships to town before he's through, but it's a calculated risk. His dad will forever be remembered as the guy who traded Frank Robinson to the Orioles on the grounds that Robinson, 30 at the time, was old. Robinson responded by winning the Triple Crown while leading the Orioles to a championship and then another four years later. Pujols is 32, but if he lights it up for the next seven or eight years while the Cards languish, DeWitt won't look so sharp in the eyes of the fans. It was a ballsy move by a team that could have afforded to match what the Angels paid.


----------



## CMDC

As a Brewers fan I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## 32rollandrock

As a Brewers fan, you are aware that Milwaukee thrifted the Pilots.



CMDC said:


> As a Brewers fan I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## ArtVandalay

DoghouseReilly said:


> I wouldn't assume there is widespread hatred for Pujols in St. Louis; the upset folks are just the most vocal. At every game I can remember where a former Cardinal came to town, that player got a round of applause or a standing ovation after their first at bat. Others that have been to Cards games can vouch for that.


Oh I'm well aware. I distinctly remember so taguchi getting a standing o after leaving the cardinals. I'm still rolling my eyes about that one. 
All the garbage I've heard about Pujols being a turncoat and "Stan the man would have never left st Louis" is such a bunch of baloney. If they don't like the decision Pujols made, they can blame management for not making a competitive offer. Pujols was underpaid, comparatively speaking, the whole time he was in STL. He made the right decision.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

ArtVandalay said:


> Oh I'm well aware. I distinctly remember so taguchi getting a standing o after leaving the cardinals. I'm still rolling my eyes about that one.
> All the garbage I've heard about Pujols being a turncoat and "Stan the man would have never left st Louis" is such a bunch of baloney. If they don't like the decision Pujols made, they can blame management for not making a competitive offer. Pujols was underpaid, comparatively speaking, the whole time he was in STL. He made the right decision.


My wife has a Taguchi jersey. 

I totally agree with your assessment. Who can fault the guy for leaving? It's all said and done, though. Both parties are doing well and that's just what I was hoping to see.


----------



## firedancer

I love this! Good baseball talk in the thrift store blues forum. I've had all blues for the last week or so. Except for a pair of Alden shell pennies in a nice faded #8. Size 13 though so they'll be flipped. 

The whole Pujols thing is/was a little strange. I believe Albert and his wife when they talk about what the Cardinals didn't offer and how insulted they were. Albert is the beat in the business hands down. But I'm afraid you can't have a competitive team with just one player and to hamstring your budget for one player may not be the smartest move. Cards management didn't seem to think so. 
Alberts age may also be a factor, I would bet my wardrobe that he's not 32. Add 4 to that and we may be getting close. 

Doghouse is pretty spot on about the general sentiment about #5 here in town. That is we are sad to see him go and wish him the best, but are very grateful for the show he put on here in town for so long. He is a classy player and guy so it's sad to see him go. But to have money in the payroll to go get guys like Beltran and seal the deal with Yadi is a good thing. 

I have a Pujols Jersey but I'll keep it in the closet until he doesn't wear a halo anymore.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Curious: Are you seeing quality sewn-on Pujols jerseys in your STL thrifting rounds?


----------



## firedancer

I have. I've found the bet time to buy jerseys is NWT around the day after thanks giving when they're 75% off sale price at Dillard's. 

I got a ton of sewn on Holliday , Pujols and Carpenter in 10' for $18 a piece. Guess what the nephews got for Christmas that year!


----------



## 32rollandrock

UPDATE

Picked up the BB blazer for 49 cents and just got it back from the dry cleaner, who got out every last trace of stain for $6.95. The sleeves are a tad long, but otherwise fits fine. So stoked. My cleaner is a magician.



32rollandrock said:


> My next target is a BB three-patch sack navy blazer in hopsack. It has an awful stain on one sleeve, but if I can get it for 49 cents (it's now marked $4), it's worth seeing what a dry cleaner can do.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Picked up the BB blazer for 49 cents and just got it back from the dry cleaner, who got out every last trace of stain for $6.95. The sleeves are a tad long, but otherwise fits fine. So stoked. My cleaner is a magician.


I love when this happens. It's really the only gambling I do.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I was happily stunned at the results. I figured there was no way in the world, but I believe in rainbows and drawing inside straights.



Taken Aback said:


> I love when this happens. It's really the only gambling I do.


----------



## Topsider

Awesome score, 32R&R. Let's see pics!


----------



## catside

firedancer said:


> I love this! Good baseball talk in the thrift store blues forum. I've had all blues for the last week or so. Except for a pair of Alden shell pennies in a nice faded #8. Size 13 though so they'll be flipped.
> 
> ..


No blues when Alden, or shell is found. Both is rock and roll :thumbs-up:


----------



## Patrick06790

I found 10 perfectly good Lands End, Brooks, J Press ties today - until I gave them the hairy eyeball and found what looks like food stains on all of them. Small, but noticeable.


----------



## Patrick06790

32rollandrock said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Picked up the BB blazer for 49 cents and just got it back from the dry cleaner, who got out every last trace of stain for $6.95. The sleeves are a tad long, but otherwise fits fine. So stoked. My cleaner is a magician.


My cleaner is a [insert favorite epithet here]. I won't go near the place.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I though the Pujols-Cards split was fairly cordial, I was at some Angels games this spring and there were probably more Cardinals caps and jerseys than Pujols Angels ones.

It is an insane crazy contract, even if you believe Albert is only 32, and you trust these cable deals to deliver endless money. I have my doubts on both fronts.


Blues: I found a nice Cable Car Clothiers Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, but the lining was coming loose in places and there was a moth bite on the sleeve.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Topsider said:


> Awesome score, 32R&R. Let's see pics!


As per request. Here's the blazer:












And here's the Paul Stuart all-cotton trench rain coat, made in England, I mentioned awhile back, also purchased for 49 cents. I paid $15 to have it cleaned and $7 or so to have a small hole on a sleeve stitched up (pictured). This one has all the bells and whistles, with a one-button closure such that the belt does all the work--sexy as hell, in my opinion--plus a small button near the bottom to keep from going Marilyn Monroe in windy weather. I suspect this is going to be replacing my Burberry as the go-to rain coat.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Hit up a few new haunts over in the Orlando area. The 'Goodwill Boutique' they have over in Winter Park produced diddly (Haband polo shirts for 8 bucks? No thank you), while the Salvation Army on the other side of town was an entirely different story...I nabbed a BB OCBD in my size, an old-school A&F OBCD, and a Batiste Oxford popover from a defunct California mens store (Phelps-Terkel.)

The blues? The BB had a small yet visible stain on the back, and the A&F had a torn seam down at the shirt tail. It was 3 minutes till closing, and the cashier looked -awfully- mad that I didn't want the Fitch.

EDIT: Oh, and I may have hit the thrift store motherload a few weeks back with two pairs of NOS Bass Sportocassins...five sizes too small. They may or may not hit the exchange, but they sure are pretty. :devil:


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> As per request. Here's the blazer:


Yummy!

Wish you had taken B&A pics of the stain - and the repair to the PS trench. Maybe next time... :icon_smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Befores on the repair would've been cake, the stains not so much, given that whatever it was was dark, almost like tar--my rudimentary photography skills would have made it tough to capture against navy.

Added bonus here: I forgot to warn them, but the cleaners nonetheless pressed the 3/2 roll properly. That just never happens. I had ditched these cleaners last summer because they'd screwed up a lapel press, but the folks I switched to ruined an O'Connell's poplin suit by laundering the trousers instead of dry cleaning--I eventually got a $400 check. Now, I'm back to the first guys and think this could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship...



sbdivemaster said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Wish you had taken B&A pics of the stain - and the repair to the PS trench. Maybe next time... :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Befores on the repair would've been cake, the stains not so much, given that whatever it was was dark, almost like tar--my rudimentary photography skills would have made it tough to capture against navy.
> 
> Added bonus here: I forgot to warn them, but the cleaners nonetheless pressed the 3/2 roll properly. That just never happens. I had ditched these cleaners last summer because they'd screwed up a lapel press, but the folks I switched to ruined an O'Connell's poplin suit by laundering the trousers instead of dry cleaning--I eventually got a $400 check. Now, I'm back to the first guys and think this could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship...


Ahh, for some reason I was thinking a lighter color stain...:icon_scratch:

Be sure to let them know about your satisfaction! Always be as quick with praise as you are with protest. That and a box of doughnuts goes a long way. :icon_smile:


----------



## Atterberg

sbdivemaster said:


> Be sure to let them know about your satisfaction! Always be as quick with praise as you are with protest. That and a box of doughnuts goes a long way. :icon_smile:


Smart guy :teacha:


----------



## 32rollandrock

In some matters, yes, doughnuts. In this case, a verbal note of thanks should be sufficient. The dry cleaner who lands my business will be amply rewarded with volume.



sbdivemaster said:


> Ahh, for some reason I was thinking a lighter color stain...:icon_scratch:
> 
> Be sure to let them know about your satisfaction! Always be as quick with praise as you are with protest. That and a box of doughnuts goes a long way. :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Well, I don't actually bring doughnuts; usually, I'll bake some cookies or banana bread, or something like that. The ladies at the bank go gaga over that kind of stuff. In fact, I went into a branch I rarely ever go in, and one of the tellers had been transferred there from my regular bank - she went out of her way to say hi and mention to the manager assisting me to take good care of me.

The power of baked goods! :aportnoy:

(Hey look, post #420... on 4/20! 420... heh)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Please mail me some baked goods. In a box. With coffee enclosed. Brownies, after all, suck without espresso...



sbdivemaster said:


> Well, I don't actually bring doughnuts; usually, I'll bake some cookies or banana bread, or something like that. The ladies at the bank go gaga over that kind of stuff. In fact, I went into a branch I rarely ever go in, and one of the tellers had been transferred there from my regular bank - she went out of her way to say hi and mention to the manager assisting me to take good care of me.
> 
> The power of baked goods! :aportnoy:
> 
> (Hey look, post #420... on 4/20! 420... heh)


----------



## Taken Aback

Save postage.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/espresso-brownies-recipe/index.html


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Please mail me some baked goods.


You never know...

(Hey look, TA got post #2000 on the TSB thread!)


----------



## Taken Aback

Keeping with the topic, I expect a gold watch...broken, of course.


----------



## Orgetorix

It was orphaned jacket day at Goodwill. Samuelsohn, Press, and Brooks, all lovely suit jackets, with pants nowhere in sight. Curses on central distribution.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> Keeping with the topic, I expect a gold watch...broken, of course.


YOU'LL GET NOTHING, AND LIKE IT! :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Taken Aback

Orgetorix said:


> It was orphaned jacket day at Goodwill. Samuelsohn, Press, and Brooks, all lovely suit jackets, with pants nowhere in sight. Curses on central distribution.


Did you attempt a local crawl to others in the chain? _Sometimes_ that works out.


----------



## crs

Great 10-minute swing through a usually good thrift about 45 minutes away. H.Freeman gray sack suit for me (old Philadelphia label), Alden pebblegrains, BB and Southwick tweed sacks and NWT Murrays for the exchange. I keep saying I've been busy and haven't had a chance to photograph and measure stuff, which is true. When I do, there will be a glut of unusually good stuff. Gonna try to make some time next week. I think that every week, though. Work has been insane since last August.


----------



## Orgetorix

Taken Aback said:


> Did you attempt a local crawl to others in the chain? _Sometimes_ that works out.


No. I've tried that in the past, and it's never worked out for me. Not worth the effort and gas, and I had other things to do.


----------



## CMDC

I've essentially concluded that there won't be many, if any, suit/sport coat finds for the near future. The thrifts have been really barren in this regard with offerings really cut back. Instead, I've been stockpiling polos, which I've neglected for a long time. In the past few weeks have picked up about 5 Lacoste, 2 PRL, and 2 BB. Found a nice Ben Silver repp yesterday although there was another, perhaps nicer, that was threadbare in parts. Dress shirts/ocbd's have also been sparse although I found a pretty nice BB outlet yellow gingham.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Do not despair. This really, truly, is a cyclical game. Just when you think the Internet has conquered all, here comes a bevy of Pendleton shirts or a pair of Nettletons or, as was my good fortune recently, a dozen BB tab collars in immaculate condition. Yes, the summer season sucks, comparatively, as the stuff we like gets replaced by lousy shorts and short-sleeved pick-a-crappy-brand. But you have to keep at it. The shoe and tie racks are the same year-round.



CMDC said:


> I've essentially concluded that there won't be many, if any, suit/sport coat finds for the near future. The thrifts have been really barren in this regard with offerings really cut back. Instead, I've been stockpiling polos, which I've neglected for a long time. In the past few weeks have picked up about 5 Lacoste, 2 PRL, and 2 BB. Found a nice Ben Silver repp yesterday although there was another, perhaps nicer, that was threadbare in parts. Dress shirts/ocbd's have also been sparse although I found a pretty nice BB outlet yellow gingham.


----------



## nonartful dodger

I should be happy, but today I found a pair of made in US Bass bluchers and a pair of AE Bruzzanos with both in my size with little wear on the soles and very well priced. I really don't need any more shoes. I jumped at them though as it's been dry pickins at the thrift lately, and bluchers and AEs don't come around too often.

The Bass have camp soles, a low cd drag (except for the huge Bass tag sewn in), and very soft leather. The problem there is (A) I'm turning into a blucher hoarder (with these, 4 pairs) and (B) the sole is narrow and the sides aren't as high as my LLBs (wondering if they are they ladies (my thrift is nortorious for gender mixing)). 

As for the AEs, I've had bit loafers in the past, but always end up getting rid of them over a short time, but bit loafers draw me in exactly like a racoon to shiny things. Oh, did mention that they are fantastic looking, too?

I drive myself crazy.


----------



## brantley11

Hit a thrift store in Destin Florida this week while on vacation and saw the same pair of ratty Alden Full Strap Loafers that I passed on last year. Wow, talk about zero inventory replacement.


----------



## dkoernert

I don't have a blues story, but a pretty odd one. I was at one of my local thrifts, browsing the suits. I come across a decent looking Southwick and try it on. A lady standing nearby commented that it was too small (it was), and proceeded to ask me my size. I was standing there wondering what kind of thrift store hell I had got myself into as she is explaining how she used to work in the men's department at Hechts. She then tells me to turn around and slips a jacket on me. It fit pretty well so I looked at the label. She had found me an awesome H. Freeman and Son SC. I thanked her very much, and kept going. She then handed me a pair of ratty looking brown shoes that I had passed over before. They were Alden for BB shell PTBs aportnoy in my size, first shell I have EVER seen in a thrift around here. Brought them home, Mac'ed them for a while, and they are gorgeous. Anyway, no blues, just a pretty cool story I thought.


----------



## Topsider

^ Wow. Pretty cool to find a "personal shopper" in a thrift store.


----------



## CMDC

dkoernert said:


> I don't have a blues story, but a pretty odd one. I was at one of my local thrifts, browsing the suits. I come across a decent looking Southwick and try it on. A lady standing nearby commented that it was too small (it was), and proceeded to ask me my size. I was standing there wondering what kind of thrift store hell I had got myself into as she is explaining how she used to work in the men's department at Hechts. She then tells me to turn around and slips a jacket on me. It fit pretty well so I looked at the label. She had found me an awesome H. Freeman and Son SC. I thanked her very much, and kept going. She then handed me a pair of ratty looking brown shoes that I had passed over before. They were Alden for BB shell PTBs aportnoy in my size, first shell I have EVER seen in a thrift around here. Brought them home, Mac'ed them for a while, and they are gorgeous. Anyway, no blues, just a pretty cool story I thought.


Marry that woman now.


----------



## nonartful dodger

^ That's an excellent thrift experience.


----------



## leisureclass

^Yeah, you asked her out right? 

I was gonna say something nice about how I found a USA made Hyde Park in my size yesterday, fresh from the cleaners, on sale too, but there's no way I can top that tale.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Makes one wonder how much one misses during any given trip.

Part of me thinks that there is something worthwhile every time I go, and I go every day. I don't know whether that is true or not, but I do not have time to go through every single rack, which is what it would take. Instead, I spend five to ten minutes per store, hitting a minimum of two and a max of five, unless, of course, I find something, and I bat considerably under .300. The short sleeves, especially polos, get short shrift--who knows how many GF or RLPL I might have missed. Trousers get only slightly more attention. It's the shoes (which are easy), ties, dress shirts, suits and sport coats that get the closest scrutiny. I often forget to check the luggage. I never go through the women's stuff, although I have, by happenstance, snagged a few things from the chick section that were sitting out in plain sight.

If I were suddenly homeless and without prospects, I think that I would start at thrift stores, at least around here. With a bus pass (and thrift store are always on bus routes) and without a job, I could go through every single rack and, I think, eke out a living.


----------



## dkoernert

We are going to take things slow for a while, but I warned her if she can't produce the goods everytime, its over. Funny thing is, I found out she was an employee of the store after all this went down. I'm glad I was friendly and made a potentially valuable thrift store ally.

In regards to what you said 32, the Aldens were so dusty and covered in nasty polish that I thought they were just a plain old pair of brown shoes. I cannot believe I was about to walk out the door without them. I also don't pay any attention to short sleeve shirts and T-shirts. Until recently I hadn't ever looked at pants. Then I hit the Samuelsohn and Zanella (I know) motherload and always check the pants now. I hate leaving without something, because I feel there is always something valuable I've left behind. Last night's experience will probably result in more time spent digging through things and actually looking at things.

I did, however, leave behind a NWT Burberrys dress shirt last night. They wanted $20 for, and once I had those Aldens in hand I was a little distracted.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Makes one wonder how much one misses during any given trip.
> 
> Part of me thinks that there is something worthwhile every time I go, and I go every day. I don't know whether that is true or not, but I do not have time to go through every single rack, which is what it would take. Instead, I spend five to ten minutes per store, hitting a minimum of two and a max of five, unless, of course, I find something, and I bat considerably under .300. The short sleeves, especially polos, get short shrift--who knows how many GF or RLPL I might have missed. Trousers get only slightly more attention. It's the shoes (which are easy), ties, dress shirts, suits and sport coats that get the closest scrutiny. I often forget to check the luggage. I never go through the women's stuff, although I have, by happenstance, snagged a few things from the chick section that were sitting out in plain sight.


5-10 minutes per store?!? Whoa. I've got it down to about an hour per store and I'll hit 3-5 per outing, 1-2x a week; but, I'm also looking at all kinds of stuff beyond the clothing. Polos will get a cursory glance; I always check the S/S's, as I sell Hawaiian shirts as a small side business. I used to give the pants just a visual check for cords; then I found a pair of Zegna flat front cords - 100% cotton, but the fabric feels like silk. I realized there's tons of stuff I'm missing, so now I check pants and have come across loads of PRL chinos. I don't think I've ever left a store empty handed.


----------



## Tilton

Last night I found these fantastic pants in my waist at Goodwill. Legs hemmed to 29 with no room to let out. 31" is what I hem to for no break and 30" is just above my ankles. I had a sad.


----------



## dkoernert

sbdivemaster said:


> 5-10 minutes per store?!? Whoa. I've got it down to about an hour per store and I'll hit 3-5 per outing, 1-2x a week; but, I'm also looking at all kinds of stuff beyond the clothing. Polos will get a cursory glance; I always check the S/S's, as I sell Hawaiian shirts as a small side business. I used to give the pants just a visual check for cords; then I found a pair of Zegna flat front cords - 100% cotton, but the fabric feels like silk. I realized there's tons of stuff I'm missing, so now I check pants and have come across loads of PRL chinos. I don't think I've ever left a store empty handed.


I am about the same as 32, 5-10 minutes, usually no more. Its taken a long time and a lot of purchases, but I'm pretty good, as I am sure many of us are, at running my hand along the rack of shirts, pants, jackets, etc., and being able to pick out quality stuff without looking at every label. I find it pretty easy to visually spot quality now too. This skill helps those of us who don't have a whole lot of time to dedicate to thrifting, but still enjoy the thrill of the hunt. Now I wonder though, if I should spend more time looking carefully.

It also helps that I generally skip over every other part of the store. I give cufflinks and watches a glance, and I am always looking out for musical instruments, but I skip over furniture, art, etc. because I have no clue what to look for.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have never found anyone working in a thrift store who knows anything about clothes. You are very fortunate. Use her while you can, because stores tend to have high turnover.

Yes, it's basically no more than ten minutes per store. I track pretty well in my head what's been there and can spot new stock fairly well, I think. If I spent longer than a few minutes per store, I wouldn't be able to hold a job.



dkoernert said:


> We are going to take things slow for a while, but I warned her if she can't produce the goods everytime, its over. Funny thing is, I found out she was an employee of the store after all this went down. I'm glad I was friendly and made a potentially valuable thrift store ally.
> 
> In regards to what you said 32, the Aldens were so dusty and covered in nasty polish that I thought they were just a plain old pair of brown shoes. I cannot believe I was about to walk out the door without them. I also don't pay any attention to short sleeve shirts and T-shirts. Until recently I hadn't ever looked at pants. Then I hit the Samuelsohn and Zanella (I know) motherload and always check the pants now. I hate leaving without something, because I feel there is always something valuable I've left behind. Last night's experience will probably result in more time spent digging through things and actually looking at things.
> 
> I did, however, leave behind a NWT Burberrys dress shirt last night. They wanted $20 for, and once I had those Aldens in hand I was a little distracted.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm usually 10-20 minutes per store, but I'm very thorough.

Besides men's clothes and accessories, I'll pop my head into furntiture (though have yet to find anything decent), the, ugh "art", and kitchenwares (I came across some NWT All Clad a couple years back and have found a ahndful more since then).


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm usually 10-20 minutes per store, but I'm very thorough.


I'm impressed! Large stores can take me over an hour, on clothing alone; smaller stores 10-20 minutes. I spend a LOT of time thoroughly checking things I find for flaws before buying, though, and that takes up quit a bit of time.


----------



## CMDC

Some pretty interesting finds today. Older, vintage-y sport shirts. All of these were right next to each other; clearly from the same gent. Not the most tradly per se...

Brioni ss linen sport shirts. One may end up on the exchange given how similar










Brioni cotton ss sport shirt










The contemporary Bullock and Jones is pretty lousy I think but they must have been pretty decent a while back.


----------



## AlanC

^I like the Made in Switzerland B&J sport shirts. I have a F/W one that is a favorite.


----------



## nonartful dodger

I stopped by my usual place this afternoon and happened on a Chipp madras sack sportscoat this afternoon. I tried it on, but (a) it's too long and (b) it's extremely attention grabbing. It's not a plaid but a has approx. 3" rows horiziontally and vertically in VIVID, unfaded colors with a red lining. I would guess that it's 42R and they have it priced <$10.00. From what I could tell, it was in great shape except the threading is loose in the lining at the top of the vent. Unfortunately, I forgot to take my phone in the store, so no pics. I did get in line with it, but I chickened out. I won't wager, but there is a strong chance it will be there tomorrow, but it's a pretty popular place (more so on Saturday). If you're interested, PM me and I can drop in tomorrow.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TweedyDon said:


> I'm impressed! Large stores can take me over an hour, on clothing alone; smaller stores 10-20 minutes. I spend a LOT of time thoroughly checking things I find for flaws before buying, though, and that takes up quit a bit of time.


In fairness, almost all the stores around me are _very_ small stores, and the few medium sized ones have such low turnover that the new stuff doesn't take long to see. 
There's even a few stores where I recognize suits and shirts that have been there for a couple years.

I know what you mean about checking stuff, it can take time.Though most of my trips involve not seeing anything even worth taking off the rack to check.


----------



## sbdivemaster

TweedyDon said:


> I spend a LOT of time thoroughly checking things I find for flaws before buying, though, and that takes up quit a bit of time.


Yep, that's where the time goes... If I spend 2-3 minutes each looking at 10 items, that's half my time. And, I'll wind up rejecting half that. Then, I look at other stuff...



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> In fairness, almost all the stores around me are _very_ small stores, and the few medium sized ones have such low turnover that the new stuff doesn't take long to see.


Ahhh. We only have one small one, and it has the low turn over you describe. We've got 11 others that I regularly visit, and they are all the size of supermarkets. 3 GW's, 2 SA's, 2 ARC's, CAAN, SVdP, B&GC, and the Rescue Mission. All huge. The Rescue Mission thrift has to be over 10,000 sqft., probably 2,000 sqft. for men's clothes alone. Click on the pic:



If you scroll south on the map, on the south side of the empty lot is one of the ARC thrifts, another huge place.

Marathon thrifting today, 9-5; loaded up on high quality BB! Shirts, pants, etc... Much of it my sizes too.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty good day today. Southwick for Arthur Adler 3/2 flannel sack suit in my size plus a few RL polos. Lots for the exchange--BB unistripe ocbd; BB Irish linen shirts; BB polo; plus lots of golf shirts for those so inclined from places like Pebble Beach, Augusta, Pine Valley, Winged Foot, St. Andrews, and some others.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I keep finding golf shirts also. In the last week, Augusta and Pine Valley and a couple others. I left them because I'm not sure where to flip them and I wouldn't wear them myself.



CMDC said:


> Pretty good day today. Southwick for Arthur Adler 3/2 flannel sack suit in my size plus a few RL polos. Lots for the exchange--BB unistripe ocbd; BB Irish linen shirts; BB polo; plus lots of golf shirts for those so inclined from places like Pebble Beach, Augusta, Pine Valley, Winged Foot, St. Andrews, and some others.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Thrift at your own risk*



sbdivemaster said:


>


There's something subtly disturbing about this photo. Is there a similar sign over the exit? _Is_ there an exit?

I half imagine the floor covered with dead customers stuck to sticky glue.


----------



## TweedyDon

Taken Aback said:


> Is there a similar sign over the exit? _Is_ there an exit?


No. This photo. is a metaphor for my life...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> There's something subtly disturbing about this photo. Is there a similar sign over the exit? _Is_ there an exit?
> 
> I half imagine the floor covered with dead customers stuck to sticky glue.


Thrifters check in, but they don't check out. :biggrin:


----------



## crs

So, I have the day off and had to run to the grocery store. There is a Goodwill across the road, but I had just been there yesterday, but I figure you just never know, do you?

I have recently developed a fondness for linen. Can barely wait until the weather justifies breaking out what I already own, and I have been keeping an eye out for thrifted and new stuff.

Today in the Goodwill -- 60 percent linen, 40 percent cotton 3/2 sack suit made in USA for J.Peterman. Light tan, a little more brown than oyster but not quite khaki. Very natural shoulders, patch pockets. $12.99. I have no idea how old it is, but it appears unworn.

Oh, it's a 46 ... I'm a 44 ... well, it would sell in a snap on the exchange, I think, my heart breaking. Wait, let me try it on ... maybe with alternations ... holy crap -- it fits in the shoulders! Sleeves maybe a half-inch too long.

Now I wish it were 100 percent linen. And I wish the trousers were plain-front. But I'm not going to quibble.

My plan is to wear it next month to a somewhat dressy but not overly dressy event at my prep school 35th reunion. With either a white or blue BB linen buttondown collar and brown AE Fifth Aves. I am wondering about the tie. Stick with a linen tie? Go with cotton? Would silk stripes be strange in this getup? I have ties in all of these fibers (I know only that wool won't do).

I am excited. Was planning to wear a BB poplin suit previously. This linen/cotton suit is just a little more casual. I was trying to avoid the BB blazer thing I'd done at the 25th and 30th -- just way too many of those in the room. Neither did I want to go the full Hickey-Freeman, although a few do.

What do you think on the tie?


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I think you should sell that suit to me.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I think you should sell that suit to me.


Next time try this:


----------



## phyrpowr

Found a Hartmann natural belting leather briefcase in a consignment shop today, old style, lid-over, $45. Just big enough for a laptop and a few extras. PM if interested, it looked really nice.


----------



## Taken Aback

sbdivemaster said:


> Next time try this:


Hmm. I think you tried that on me already.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> Hmm. I think you tried that on me already.


I literally LOL'd!!


----------



## dkoernert

Left a pair of AE Beckers (photo below) in my size at the thrift right across the street from work. I didn't much care for them at first, but now that I look at them, they seem like a good foul weather shoe. Should I snag them for $10, or do they look too much like golf shoes?


----------



## Taken Aback

If they're in good shape, grab 'em.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Fugly


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Fugly


They are in pristine condition. Look to be unworn outdoors. My problem is what 32 said. They are pretty fugly. They are 10C if, for some reason, anyone wants me to grab them.


----------



## eagle2250

Rather than seeing them as "fugly," try thinking of them as being of a 'robust design' and that might change the way that you see them.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Fugly


Really? For the purpose the OP gave, I think $10 is fine.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

To a point. It really depends on what the OP already has on the rack. If one purchased every good-quality item that was fugly with the rationalization that it could be used as a beater, the closet would soon runneth over. Trust me. I know.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Is that like "fair and balanced" or having to arm oneself when walking after dark "in a quaint neighborhood?"



eagle2250 said:


> Rather than seeing them as "fugly," try thinking of them as being of a 'robust design' and that might change the way that you see them.


----------



## Taken Aback

Well, that's not exactly my rationale here. AE's in pristine condition _and_ in your size are not as common as other shoes best destined as beaters. Of course, you seem to have more luck with finding decent shoes in thrifts than I.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'd wear 'em.


----------



## dkoernert

I think I have to grab 'em. For beaters, I think they will serve the purpose, I've got more than enough nice shoes on the rack so one pair of "robust" shoes won't entirely ruin me. My beaters before were a pair of Florsheim FLS beefroll pennies. They were absolutely horrible.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Watch: They'll be gone. That's the way it always works.

I just found a treasure trove of ties, variety of brands, but all Robert Talbott BOC or better. Scored 18, and out the door for less than $19. Of course, this is just digging my hole deeper. I already have no place to put the ties I already own.



dkoernert said:


> I think I have to grab 'em. For beaters, I think they will serve the purpose, I've got more than enough nice shoes on the rack so one pair of "robust" shoes won't entirely ruin me. My beaters before were a pair of Florsheim FLS beefroll pennies. They were absolutely horrible.


----------



## dkoernert

Just went by at lunch and got 'em. I wouldn't be surprised if I am the only person at work (I work at a university) that knows AE's from a hole in the ground. They don't look as bad as I initially thought, and I am thinking I may be able to darken them. They'll be just fine as beaters. I also scored a sweet Barbour shirt for $0.99 while I was in there.:aportnoy:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Good news, then.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> Just went by at lunch and got 'em. I wouldn't be surprised if I am the only person at work (I work at a university) that knows AE's from a hole in the ground. They don't look as bad as I initially thought, and I am thinking I may be able to darken them. They'll be just fine as beaters. I also scored a sweet Barbour shirt for $0.99 while I was in there.:aportnoy:


Every time I leave something in a a thrift store and it's still there when I come back for it, I regret not driving down to the track and putting some money on the ponies, because I'm clearly having a lucky day. :icon_smile:

Congratulations.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Speaking of which, and not to digress, who do we like in the Derby on Saturday?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Every time I leave something in a a thrift store and it's still there when I come back for it, I regret not driving down to the track and putting some money on the ponies, because I'm clearly having a lucky day. :icon_smile:
> 
> Congratulations.


----------



## catside

10 brand new pairs of Red Wing steel toe loafers and bluchers. Not to anger the thrift gods I had to buy them however I don't know what I am going to do with them. Crazy!


----------



## CMDC

No blues tonight at the thrift for ties...

2 Kiton










2 vintage Arthur Adler made in England; 2 Georgetown U Shop; Bert Pulitzer Ancient Madder; Thos. Pink










Had to leave behind a few stained Atkinson's Irish Poplins and a few stained Arthur Adlers.


----------



## dkoernert

I stopped in a Goodwill last night, expecting to really not find anything. I saw the color of the week was yellow, which usually means nothing I pick up has a yellow tag on it. I went through the ties, nothing. Shirts, nothing. Then I started going through the jackets. It was orphan city. I wound up with 2x Hickey Freeman Loro Piana 120s, 1x Corneliani, and 1x H. Freeman tweed 3/2 sack in my cart. All had yellow tags on them, so I threw them in the cart thinking there was no way in hell the matching trousers would be on the rack. Was I ever wrong. I found the trousers to every jacket I picked up, PLUS, they all had yellow tags on them. So out the door, I paid a grand total of $24 for 2 Hickey Freeman suits, a very non-trad Corneliani suit, and the most excellent H. Freeman 3/2 sack tweed suit, all in my size :icon_cheers:. It was a good night.


----------



## Hitch

Wow..


----------



## sbdivemaster

dkoernert said:


> ...So out the door, I paid a grand total of $24 for 2 Hickey Freeman suits, a very non-trad Corneliani suit, and the most excellent H. Freeman 3/2 sack tweed suit, all in my size :icon_cheers:. It was a good night.


Holy smokes!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed! LOL. One would never score like that on a Hoosierville thrifting effort!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Say a prayer for the dead gent.


----------



## swb120

I have been striking out at my favorite thrift lately, but last night discovered a pair of washed out orange RL/Polo summer cotton pants! The kid at the register said, it takes a real man to wear a pair of orange pants. I replied, you know it, brother. Looking forward to wearing them to church on Sunday!


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> Say a prayer for the dead gent.


My exact thoughts. They were clearly all from the same donor, so my first thought was dead guy. I'm trying to talk myself into guy that gained a lot of weight or lost a lot of weight though.

I'll put up a pic of that H. Freeman tweed suit later, the thing is awesome.


----------



## Himself

Orgetorix said:


> It was orphaned jacket day at Goodwill. Samuelsohn, Press, and Brooks, all lovely suit jackets, with pants nowhere in sight. Curses on central distribution.


It's always orphaned jacket day, whenever I go.


----------



## crs

dkoernert said:


> My exact thoughts. They were clearly all from the same donor, so my first thought was dead guy. I'm trying to talk myself into guy that gained a lot of weight or lost a lot of weight though.


My wife knows to give my stuff to a thrift store when I die. And then someone is going to have a very nice day! It'll be true for all of us, sooner or later.


----------



## catside

crs said:


> My wife knows to give my stuff to a thrift store when I die. And then someone is going to have a very nice day! It'll be true for all of us, sooner or later.


Should we instruct them to safety pin the pants to jackets?


----------



## crs

catside said:


> Should we instruct them to safety pin the pants to jackets?


Good idea. I will ask her to pin the 3/2 rolls as well. Long live the 3/2 rolls!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I dunno. I shudder to think what the thrift store would do with my wardrobe, whether the madras and seersucker would be put out just before Halloween, with predictable results. Tangent here, but what would--will, given it's inevitable--we all do with our wardrobes upon our demise?

My pug is my only heir, and we wear different sizes. I recall the distasteful, in my view, maneuvering for kitonbrioni's stuff when he departed this world, so I wouldn't want a thrift thread free-for-all.

I take care of my things, and so I imagine/hope that a lot of it will still be in wearable condition. There is no telling what the future holds fashion-wise--maybe all of us who are so cocksure that our preferred styles are timeless will be proven wrong--but if I had time to prepare, in a perfect world, I would find someone who knew the value and would sell it, splitting the profits with Goodwill, which I think is a really fine charity (at least it is where I live). Goodwill would get way more money that way than if the goods were donated directly and they sold it themselves. I know, having found enough grails there for south of $5.



crs said:


> My wife knows to give my stuff to a thrift store when I die. And then someone is going to have a very nice day! It'll be true for all of us, sooner or later.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> I dunno. I shudder to think what the thrift store would do with my wardrobe, whether the madras and seersucker would be put out just before Halloween, with predictable results. Tangent here, but what would--will, given it's inevitable--we all do with our wardrobes upon our demise?
> 
> My pug is my only heir, and we wear different sizes. I recall the distasteful, in my view, maneuvering for kitonbrioni's stuff when he departed this world, so I wouldn't want a thrift thread free-for-all.
> 
> I take care of my things, and so I imagine/hope that a lot of it will still be in wearable condition. There is no telling what the future holds fashion-wise--maybe all of us who are so cocksure that our preferred styles are timeless will be proven wrong--but if I had time to prepare, in a perfect world, I would find someone who knew the value and would sell it, splitting the profits with Goodwill, which I think is a really fine charity (at least it is where I live). Goodwill would get way more money that way than if the goods were donated directly and they sold it themselves. I know, having found enough grails there for south of $5.


Very interesting... The Wife is an attorney and part of her practice is in estate planning - I'm going to ask her what she thinks about this.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sbdivemaster said:


> Very interesting... The Wife is an attorney and part of her practice is in estate planning - I'm going to ask her what she thinks about this.


My hope, and I say this as a person with hopefully a long time and a lot of clothes buying before I die, is that my wardrobe will be sold in an auction so large that copies of the auction catalog are sold at later auctions as memorabilia.


----------



## crs

I see your point and to an extent I agree. But I guess I envision watching from above (or below) as someone like us hits the motherlode. I would enjoy seeing that, having known the thrill of the hunt after weeks of nothing.

One thing I've considered about some of the old stuff I've found in thrifts is whether I am really the second owner or the third or fourth. 

My collection is maybe a little bit due to my knowledge and persistance but mostly because of my residence in a state with some quite tradly towns, which is a matter of career happenstance (having spent 14 years out of state before returning). I kind of like the idea that I am merely renting those vintage tweeds, a curator/user rather than an owner.

That's an interesting point that we may be incorrect in our assumption that our stuff won't ever go out of style. I have an extensive collection of history books about various newspapers that I've always intended to donate to my prep school upon my death. Now it appears I may outlive my industry. My collection includes books about more than a few newspapers that are already dead. So I'm not sure how valuable that library would be to the school. When I began assembling the collection, my thought was that it would be quite useful.


----------



## herfitup

crs said:


> My wife knows to give my stuff to a thrift store when I die. And then someone is going to have a very nice day! It'll be true for all of us, sooner or later.


Something I never thought about. Mrs. herfitup knows what to do with my cigars but I never thought to tell her what to do with my clothes.


----------



## firedancer

My blues of the day....


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I give up. Lobb? Dunhill?


----------



## firedancer

Berluti


----------



## catside

firedancer said:


> My blues of the day....


Worth a quote. Wow!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Spotted an interesting tweed sport coat with a Japanese brand label and a Harris Tweed label; thought it might be an interesting find until I noticed something odd. It had patch pockets, but they were only about a half inch from the hem of the jacket; someone had obviously shortened the jacket way too much. :crazy:


----------



## div25sec9

Why are you contemplating what will happen to your clothes when you die? It really doesn't matter, does it?

...if it all get's donated to GW to be sold dirt cheap, it's all just part of the circle of life. It will get bought by another thrifter and it will make his day.



32rollandrock said:


> I dunno. I shudder to think what the thrift store would do with my wardrobe, whether the madras and seersucker would be put out just before Halloween, with predictable results. Tangent here, but what would--will, given it's inevitable--we all do with our wardrobes upon our demise?
> 
> My pug is my only heir, and we wear different sizes. I recall the distasteful, in my view, maneuvering for kitonbrioni's stuff when he departed this world, so I wouldn't want a thrift thread free-for-all.
> 
> I take care of my things, and so I imagine/hope that a lot of it will still be in wearable condition. There is no telling what the future holds fashion-wise--maybe all of us who are so cocksure that our preferred styles are timeless will be proven wrong--but if I had time to prepare, in a perfect world, I would find someone who knew the value and would sell it, splitting the profits with Goodwill, which I think is a really fine charity (at least it is where I live). Goodwill would get way more money that way than if the goods were donated directly and they sold it themselves. I know, having found enough grails there for south of $5.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> I dunno. I shudder to think what the thrift store would do with my wardrobe, whether the madras and seersucker would be put out just before Halloween, with predictable results. Tangent here, but what would--will, given it's inevitable--we all do with our wardrobes upon our demise?
> 
> My pug is my only heir, and we wear different sizes. I recall the distasteful, in my view, maneuvering for kitonbrioni's stuff when he departed this world, so I wouldn't want a thrift thread free-for-all.
> 
> I take care of my things, and so I imagine/hope that a lot of it will still be in wearable condition. There is no telling what the future holds fashion-wise--maybe all of us who are so cocksure that our preferred styles are timeless will be proven wrong--but if I had time to prepare, in a perfect world, I would find someone who knew the value and would sell it, splitting the profits with Goodwill, which I think is a really fine charity (at least it is where I live). Goodwill would get way more money that way than if the goods were donated directly and they sold it themselves. I know, having found enough grails there for south of $5.


Whoa, this kinda slipped my mind... I did talk to The Wife, and she says that everyone should have some type of planning for after the inevitable. Whether it's a will or an estate plan, everyone should make some preparations. OK, now that that's over, she explained that using either of those instruments, you can direct the person responsible for administration of your will or estate plan to carry out your final wishes such as selling off a fine collection of clothing and seeing that the proceeds are distributed as you have directed. She's seen crazier bequests than that before...

Now, she dug into it a bit more, and found that some people will direct that something like a valuable collection, eg. art, books, cars, jewelry, clothes, etc, be administered separately from the rest of the estate, by way of direction in the will or plan. It can be too difficult or risky for someone without particular expertise to properly execute the deceased's wishes of having a collection sold and the proceeds disbursed. Of course a fee, usually a small percentage, is taken out of the gross sale to cover the cost of administering the disposition of the collection, but the proceeds will be maximized for the beneficiaries.

All that being said, The Wife says she will be more than happy to administer the execution of someone's final wishes for their clothing collection, as she has an in-house quasi-expert to maximize your charitable giving. :icon_smile_wink: Seriously though, she would be willing to discuss it with anyone.

This whole topic reminds me of what almost happened to the collection of Paul Press, son of Jacobi. When he died, he left a personal wardrobe of about 60 custom-made suits and 30 sport jackets. His grandson, Ben wound up getting the entire collection, but he told me that his dad almost sold them all on FeeBay! Whoa!! Can you imagine the care and attention that went into making a bespoke suit for the owner of J. Press? Add the intangible value of a collection owned by the son of Jacobi Press, and that collection is well well into the five figure range.

Here's Ben styling in a vintage J. Press tux:


----------



## 32rollandrock

There is no telling who would end up with my stuff if it went to thrift store shelves. Maybe a "deserving" person on a budget in need of good clothing. Maybe a flipper out to make a buck. Maybe a high-school drama department that needs a few suits for a play--it won't hurt to make a rip here and rip there to make it appear the suit fit whatever part is called for. The only sure thing is, if it all ended up on GW racks, GW wouldn't get nearly as much as if the clothing was sold and the proceeds split 50-50 with the consignor. I believe in GW and its mission--they do an awful lot of good for a lot of people in my community--and I feel a debt to the organization for enabling me to dress as well as I do. So I'd like to give back, and using proceeds of wardrobe sales to accomplish that has a cause-effect relationship that I like. That's why I care.



div25sec9 said:


> Why are you contemplating what will happen to your clothes when you die? It really doesn't matter, does it?
> 
> ...if it all get's donated to GW to be sold dirt cheap, it's all just part of the circle of life. It will get bought by another thrifter and it will make his day.


----------



## sbdivemaster

You're absolutely right, 32. Take the Press collection for example:

Direct Donation to Goodwill:

60 suits @$10 each, at best = $600
30 jackets @ $5 each = $150
Total = $750
After all the overhead, GW gets maybe a couple hundred bucks for their programs...?

Sold by Administrator:
60 suits @ $200 each = $12,000
30 jackets @ $100 each = $3,000
Total = $15,000
After the administrators fee of 10%, and estimated costs of conducting sale (fees and shipping) at 20%, GW gets a check for $10,500.

That's a big difference in a charity's operating budget.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Your "estimate" of what GW charges for wares here is dead-on. Amazing. Also, figure that some items are likely going to be sold at half-off, especially the suit jackets that are converted into orphans.



sbdivemaster said:


> You're absolutely right, 32. Take the Press collection for example:
> 
> Direct Donation to Goodwill:
> 
> 60 suits @$10 each, at best = $600
> 30 jackets @ $5 each = $150
> Total = $750
> After all the overhead, GW gets maybe a couple hundred bucks for their programs...?
> 
> Sold by Administrator:
> 60 suits @ $200 each = $12,000
> 30 jackets @ $100 each = $3,000
> Total = $15,000
> After the administrators fee of 10%, and estimated costs of conducting sale (fees and shipping) at 20%, GW gets a check for $10,500.
> 
> That's a big difference in a charity's operating budget.


----------



## Tilton

Man, I'm feeling a bit bitter than all the GW's in my neck of the woods are $12/suit, $8/jacket, $5/pants (non jeans).


----------



## crs

The Goodwill nearest my home charges $12.99 for a suit. The Goodwill nearest my work charges $29.99. I still go to the latter, but just to look for me, not for the exchange. One oddity there recently. Darted Norman Hilton suit that I passed up at that price was gone the next time I went and back again a week later.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They don't take returns around here. I've heard that's not the case everywhere.


----------



## catside

Your GWs are cheap. i understand Sprigfield, IL but soCal? Thrifting Mecca? dumbfounded
I am on a selfimposed break from thrifting until 15th. Too much stuff.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Goodwills in my area are $15 for a jacket, $7 for pants, $6 for shirts. I rarely see suits there so I couldn't tell you what they typically charge.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> Your "estimate" of what GW charges for wares here is dead-on. Amazing. Also, figure that some items are likely going to be sold at half-off, especially the suit jackets that are converted into orphans.


lol I was just rounding those GW prices; to be exact, a jacket runs $5.99 and a suit runs $8.99. We live in a red county/blue collar part of SoCal... Your right, I didn't even think about mark downs - I was shooting for the most generous estimates for direct GW sale. On the other side, I think my price estimates for the sale by administrator were very conservative; if both cases were true, the disparity would be even greater.

There are plenty of other places that jack up their prices. End of last week, I went to the worst offender in the area with The Wife, and even she was pissed - said it just wasn't worth the time when the prices had become so high. Saw my first Patagucci in weeks, really new techno-shell thingy... $40?!? WTH? I don't even look at the suit rack; no matter quality or brand, if the pants and jacket are together it's $29.99 and up!

We have 7-day returns for store credit at GW's around here. They're the only places though.


----------



## crs

I like Salvation Army better than Goodwill. Also, small local thrifts affiliated with medical organizations and such.

Surprisingly disappointing around here: Junior League.


----------



## Hitch

https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2011/03/goodwill_opens_boutique_in_se.html

Went in last week and a Zenga sport coat called me by name.


----------



## 32rollandrock

How's exile going? Saw on TOF that you went cold turkey. Not sure if I could do it. Do you get cravings? Do epic hauls of yore haunt your dreams? There could--could--be a whole rack of Hermes ties and a shelf full of shell cordovan shoes, deposited there minutes ago by the unsuspecting relatives of a really rich dearly departed gent, maybe even in your size. You'll never know, unless you look. It'll only take a minute. Brioni or better, baby--don't pull the trigger on anything less. You don't have to buy anything, just look. What's the harm?

"The monkey never dies. When you kick him off, he just hides in a corner, waiting his turn."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VNR_bW35NW4#t=3776s






catside said:


> Your GWs are cheap. i understand Sprigfield, IL but soCal? Thrifting Mecca? dumbfounded
> I am on a selfimposed break from thrifting until 15th. Too much stuff.


----------



## Taken Aback

You're a lousy sponsor.


----------



## mrbill12345

A few thrift stores near me are around $4-7 for a suit, $2 for a coat and $2 or $3 for trousers. Some of it is junk (as always) but sometimes you get lucky. I picked up a Harris Tweed coat for $1.50 (sale day)!


----------



## Tilton

I need to move. My GW doesn't ever cut prices on anything. My favorite places are a place owned by the American Cancer Society (which has two shops, one for clothes, one for furniture) and a local place connected to an art gallery and homeless shelter (very odd combo) that gets all of the returns from the Orvis factory/distribution center in town. My mother bought a Baker coffee table for $50 at the ACS furniture store.


----------



## catside

:biggrin2: So far so good.Few more days to go but breaks like these make me more selective. I get cravings for sure but no withdrawal. I have been thrifting for 29 years to be exact and I have had ups and downs like this. It is best to stop and reflect when you feel things are getting out of control. Now that Berluti though!!!



32rollandrock said:


> How's exile going? Saw on TOF that you went cold turkey. Not sure if I could do it. Do you get cravings? Do epic hauls of yore haunt your dreams? There could--could--be a whole rack of Hermes ties and a shelf full of shell cordovan shoes, deposited there minutes ago by the unsuspecting relatives of a really rich dearly departed gent, maybe even in your size. You'll never know, unless you look. It'll only take a minute. Brioni or better, baby--don't pull the trigger on anything less. You don't have to buy anything, just look. What's the harm?
> 
> "The monkey never dies. When you kick him off, he just hides in a corner, waiting his turn."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VNR_bW35NW4#t=3776s


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's cyclical. When stuff doesn't move, they, generally, go back to reasonable prices. SA had an episode like that not long ago, and it resolved itself. Of course, that might be the case in a large urban area, and shopgoodwill poses a threat to everyone everyplace.



Tilton said:


> I need to move. My GW doesn't ever cut prices on anything. My favorite places are a place owned by the American Cancer Society (which has two shops, one for clothes, one for furniture) and a local place connected to an art gallery and homeless shelter (very odd combo) that gets all of the returns from the Orvis factory/distribution center in town. My mother bought a Baker coffee table for $50 at the ACS furniture store.


----------



## sbdivemaster

mrbill, you ever thrift in Santa Barbara?


----------



## mrbill12345

Occasionally. Kind of a drive (about 2 hours) but I sometimes make my way down there. Why, are there any really good thrift stores I should know about?


----------



## sbdivemaster

mrbill12345 said:


> Why, are there any really good thrift stores I should know about?


lol I was going to ask you...

Used to be some of the best in SB; all the great places on State Street are gone now, and I don't go up there very often anymore. I did hit up some of the places in Goleta a couple of months ago - scored some excellent BB ties, but prices on everything else were high.

PS: Is your coif perfectly combed now? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mrbill12345

There are some pretty decent ones here in SLO, and some OK ones down in Santa Maria and Arroyo Grande, but the vibe I got from most of the SB thrift shops was high prices. I would agree that Goleta would probably be the cheapest compared to SB. Let me know if you're coming up sometime, and I'll give you a list of some decent thrift shops.

PS: Yes, I'm quite happy with my combs. Thanks for asking!


----------



## sbdivemaster

mrbill12345 said:


> There are some pretty decent ones here in SLO, and some OK ones down in Santa Maria and Arroyo Grande, but the vibe I got from most of the SB thrift shops was high prices. I would agree that Goleta would probably be the cheapest compared to SB. Let me know if you're coming up sometime, and I'll give you a list of some decent thrift shops.
> 
> PS: Yes, I'm quite happy with my combs. Thanks for asking!


I bet the prices in SM and AG are good.

The Goleta stores were the ones with high prices; the only store I can think of that's still down in SB proper is the SA on Milpas. Well, there's a new GW on Carrillo that I haven't checked out - if their prices are similar to the ones in Ventura, that might be worth a look. There used to be a huge SA on lower State that was incredible - some of the best prices on stuff donated by rich, blue-haired, philanthropic, maniac charity ladies. I knew a lady from Pasadena that would drive up to SB just for the thrifting... it was that good.

The good ol' days... {sigh}


----------



## AlanC

Yesterday, I found two J Press Burlington Knot ties; today, a vintage madras button down popover. Too much wear to buy any of it, alas.


----------



## crs

Grail day. Florsheim burgundy shell longwings in my size. The poor gent even had them reheeled (very minimal wear there). RIP and thank you, Man of Good Taste.

I also have non-shell Florsheim longwings in brown pebblegrain and black. The former get a lot of use, the latter not much.


----------



## nonartful dodger

Today's blues. A fantastic vintage Polo blazer. My size - check. No moth damage in the usual places - check. All buttons present - check. Nice fabric - check. Good construction - check. Then, I looked at the elbows. Just worn down enough to require a significant investment in reweaving or patches (and I don't care for elbow patches on blazers). URGH.......


----------



## ArtVandalay

Came across someone's collection of vintage BB and Talbott ties. About 25 great looking repps and emblematics. It appears that the previous owner tied each of them once and never untied them, because they all had horrendous knot memory. Many were stained. I was able to find two that were wearable. Heartbreaking.


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> It appears that the previous owner tied each of them once and never untied them...


We have two thrifts here that do this to display the ties. 

Yes, heartbreaking.


----------



## Taken Aback

ArtVandalay said:


> Came across someone's collection of vintage BB and Talbott ties. About 25 great looking repps and emblematics. It appears that the previous owner tied each of them once and never untied them, because they all had horrendous knot memory. Many were stained. I was able to find two that were wearable. Heartbreaking.


Obviously, I don't know how bad the condition was, but that sounds like a situation where I might have gone the extra mile and tried to negotiate a lowball lot price. If you can successfully convince the clerk that they will likely have to dispose of merchandise due to condition, they will sometimes offer some flat price to take it, or even give it to you. The price could make trying to give them a clean worth your while. More might have been salvaged. It's nice to think so, anyhow.


----------



## firedancer

ArtVandalay said:


> Came across someone's collection of vintage BB and Talbott ties. About 25 great looking repps and emblematics. It appears that the previous owner tied each of them once and never untied them, because they all had horrendous knot memory. Many were stained. I was able to find two that were wearable. Heartbreaking.


Have you (k) not had any luck steaming out memory wrinkles? I've never tried it but one would think that would work. Right?


----------



## danielm

My blues for the day - 4 Brooks Brothers Makers Mark, a Hilfiger that I really liked the look, and two YSL knit ties made in Italy. I'm a sucker for a knit tie.


----------



## ArtVandalay

firedancer said:


> Have you (k) not had any luck steaming out memory wrinkles? I've never tried it but one would think that would work. Right?


I've had some luck steaming out light wrinkles but these were some nasty, heavy, set-in wrinkles. I'm glad to pick some up and ship them out at cost if anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Like any of us need more ties.



ArtVandalay said:


> I've had some luck steaming out light wrinkles but these were some nasty, heavy, set-in wrinkles. I'm glad to pick some up and ship them out at cost if anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## mrbill12345

32rollandrock said:


> Like any of us need more ties.


I might... How much would the cost be, ArtVandalay? You can PM me if you don't want to post it here.


----------



## 32rollandrock

How You Know When You've Gone Too Far

Took the scooter out today. Hadn't opened the right pannier in awhile--and by that, I mean several months--and when I did, yuck. I had, apparently, put the rain cover in damp and forgotten about it. A really nice GoreTex jacket, with underarm zips and everything, was thoroughly mildewed. It had been like new. The worst part was, I had completely forgotten that I owned that jacket. I remember thrifting it now--I got it about six-eight months ago for $4, and was thrilled. But, the even worse part is, since buying that coat, I bought another from a member, paying around $50, thinking that I lacked GoreTex, a serious hole in the game.

When you can't remember you have a jacket like that and when you ruin it to boot, it's time to slow down. If anyone knows how to right a mildewed garment like this, please do tell. I'm hating life.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Wash it. If the stains remain, test for colorfast and then pre-treat stains with color safe bleach and wash again. If it's still there, again test for colorfast, then make paste of lemon juice and salt and pre-treat stains for 30-60 in the sun, then wash.


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> How You Know When You've Gone Too Far
> 
> Took the scooter out today. Hadn't opened the right pannier in awhile--and by that, I mean several months--and when I did, yuck. I had, apparently, put the rain cover in damp and forgotten about it. A really nice GoreTex jacket, with underarm zips and everything, was thoroughly mildewed. It had been like new. The worst part was, I had completely forgotten that I owned that jacket. I remember thrifting it now--I got it about six-eight months ago for $4, and was thrilled. But, the even worse part is, since buying that coat, I bought another from a member, paying around $50, thinking that I lacked GoreTex, a serious hole in the game.
> 
> When you can't remember you have a jacket like that and when you ruin it to boot, it's time to slow down. If anyone knows how to right a mildewed garment like this, please do tell. I'm hating life.


Not all is lost! I good hand washing with some Nikwax or TechWash and a spray down with the Nikwax rejuvenator and she'll be back to new. This happens almost every fall with my fly fishing waders and wading jacket and every winter with my duck waders. I put them away damp and wet wade all summer and forget to dry them out. Works like a charm.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks, all, for the advice. I tried baking soda and a very small amount of Oxyclean on the permanent press cycle with disappointing results.


----------



## Tilton

Found four J Press ties with a small flower design in various color schemes for $0.10 each yesterday at the SA. Each was damaged significantly far beyond repair appearing to have the lining twisted about inside and stretched out of shape. A real shame, I never see Press stuff around here.


----------



## ATL

A mystery for you: Conflicting content tags? This loro piana BB blazer, made in Canada, says it's pure cashmere, but also says it's pure wool. The LP tag says nothing about cashmere. Am I missing something?


----------



## sbdivemaster

ATL said:


> A mystery for you: Conflicting content tags? This loro piana BB blazer, made in Canada, says it's pure cashmere, but also says it's pure wool. The LP tag says nothing about cashmere. Am I missing something?


Cashmere is a type of wool, but under the U.S. Wool Products Labeling Act, there are some strict definitions for labeling, and without stringent analysis, it's hard to say whether it is incorrectly labeled or not.


----------



## Hardiw1

Cashmere is wool, just a certain type like shetland is.


----------



## ATL

sbdivemaster said:


> Cashmere is a type of wool, but under the U.S. Wool Products Labeling Act, there are some strict definitions for labeling, and without stringent analysis, it's hard to say whether it is incorrectly labeled or not.


But of course. I was just expecting to see something like this:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Standard issue blues: tons of stained Bert Pulitzer ties in great patterns, and many poly-blend oxfords. I've bought a couple of good ties, though: a Harvard Co-Op printed tie (in crimson, naturally) and a horizontally striped BB tie which my sister mocked for five solid minutes when she saw it.

I got one serious score: a quartet of custom-made Chipp poplin BDs (still on cardboards from a laundry) that fit me pretty well. I only had a little bit of cash, but I may go back and buy a few others that have the same laundry markings on them. And yes, I said a prayer for the D.G.


----------



## Himself

Hardiw1 said:


> Cashmere is wool, just a certain type like shetland is.


From a goat, the fine downy undercoat.


----------



## crs

Had one of those rare instances yesterday when I returned to a thrift specifically to buy something I passed up a week earlier and it was still there. Not really tradly, a 100 percent cotton navy suit by Nautica for Lord & Taylor. I can live with the darts -- I truly love the fabric, much, much softer than a poplin blend and a bit heavier, too. And the shoulders are very nice. I know 100 percent cotton suits do not have an especially long lifespan, but for $20 I like it. I passed on it the first time because of the darts (which really do not stand out as much as they do on a real poplin) and the fact that it's made in Mexico, but I can tell it's going to get worn weekly this summer.

Also got a Nick Hilton shirt. Cotton with an extremely silky feel. 

Two pair of shorts, one linen and one linen/cotton, both at the heavier weight I prefer.


----------



## Acme

Dropped by one of my favorite stores last weekend and I found this:










I was hoping to find an excuse to wear it out one evening (not with that tie); unfortunately, it doesn't fit.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I hardly ever find decent ties (many places around here knot them for display, and the wrinkles are a deal breaker), but while taking a quick look at a GW near a restaurant we were going to for an early dinner - 6 vintage BB ties (black label)! I untied the knots and the wrinkles weren't bad, but upon examination, 5 of them had stains of one type or another; one of them had no stains, but some of the stitching on the tail had come undone. The shape was still there, so a few minutes with needle and thread and the tie would be back in action. Also found a Zegna in pristine condition with somewhat Tradly striped pattern. Lastly, found a pair of J Crew boxers in a green micro-gingham - NWT!

Take my goodies to the register, the guy looks at the boxers and says, "Ehh... $0.99." Whoa. Rings up the Zegna at regular price, then sees the slightly damaged BB and says, "Ehh... $0.99." WHOA! Left the store with two sweet ties and a brand new pair of boxers for less then $5.


----------



## crs

I saw a Zegna jacket the other day and I swear it would have made Chris Christie look like Gandhi. I hope Zegna charged by the yard.


----------



## Timeisaperception

No blues today! Went by one of my regular haunts to see they had some BB merchandise fresh from the outlet scattered about; a 3-2 roll heavy weight blue blazer...in 46R - obviously fresh from the floor due to a lack of buttons on the sleeves. Oh well, much to large on the measurements. It must've been an omen or something, because as I'm hitting up the Goodwill, I notice a blue blazer with a much similar hand...tada!

Found my first doeskin semi-trad blazer in my size. 100% wool, two button w/darts, hook vent. I can live with the darts and two buttons, because it fits like a glove. Bonus points for it being unlined in the back panel. Definitely my best find in a while.


----------



## Acme

sbdivemaster said:


> but upon examination, 5 of them had stains of one type or another...


That's a nice find!

Lately I've been working on the stains problem. Half the time, I can tell that it's just something caked on the surface of the fabric, and I'll be able to brush it out once I get the item home. I've also been experimenting with rubbing alcohol and it's been helpful. I've got lighter fluid on my shopping list as well (suggested in an old thread elsewhere on the board).

Anybody else having luck with this? Or do you just reject anything stained out of hand?


----------



## crs

Acme said:


> That's a nice find!
> 
> Lately I've been working on the stains problem. Half the time, I can tell that it's just something caked on the surface of the fabric, and I'll be able to brush it out once I get the item home. I've also been experimenting with rubbing alcohol and it's been helpful. I've got lighter fluid on my shopping list as well (suggested in an old thread elsewhere on the board).
> 
> Anybody else having luck with this? Or do you just reject anything stained out of hand?


Biggest blues with ties in a thrift store was a beautiful Sulka that looked like someone had poured a significant amount of red wine on it. Literally, I nearly cried. I knew there was no saving it. The guy had been either sloppy drunk or had opened a bottle of Andre Cold Duck after shaking it, unlikely for a Sulka buyer. Or perhaps his significant other had thrown a full glass in his face during a nasty breakup at Le Bernardin, the other guests observing in horror.

I've since acquired two Sulkas. But that one would have been my first.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Acme said:


> That's a nice find!
> 
> Lately I've been working on the stains problem. Half the time, I can tell that it's just something caked on the surface of the fabric, and I'll be able to brush it out once I get the item home. I've also been experimenting with rubbing alcohol and it's been helpful. I've got lighter fluid on my shopping list as well (suggested in an old thread elsewhere on the board).
> 
> Anybody else having luck with this? Or do you just reject anything stained out of hand?


Oh yeah, I take note of what kind of stain it is; sometimes, I take a loupe with me to examine close up while thrifting - surface dirt stands right out under magnification. Nah, these were stained... I need to find some lighter fluid. If any of those ties are there next time I go back, I'll score one and experiment with some alcohol on it (I use denatured ethyl).

I've been building up an arsenal of various stain fighters. Here's one I discovered recently for really stubborn collar rings: Extreme Simple Green. I use it to clean gun parts in an ultrasonic cleaner, and after a particular shirt did not respond to treatment with The Brown Soap or OxyClean, I figured it couldn't hurt. Put a little bit on the wet collar, scrubbed with a brush, and immediately the yellowing started lifting out. The ESG rinses absolutely clean, so I just threw the shirt in with the regular laundry, and it came out totally clean.


----------



## Tilton

I hope one of you boys bought the black unlined Alden for BB LHS's in 13D on ebay today. I got caught up with the brush hog without my phone on me and missed the end of the auction. Looked mint and sold for $56!


----------



## Acme

crs said:


> Biggest blues with ties in a thrift store was a beautiful Sulka that looked like someone had poured a significant amount of red wine on it.


That's a tough one. I know there's a product called Wineaway specifically marketed for removing red wine stains, but I've never had a chance to test it out.


----------



## Acme

sbdivemaster said:


> Oh yeah, I take note of what kind of stain it is; sometimes, I take a loupe with me to examine close up while thrifting - surface dirt stands right out under magnification. Nah, these were stained... I need to find some lighter fluid. If any of those ties are there next time I go back, I'll score one and experiment with some alcohol on it (I use denatured ethyl).
> 
> I've been building up an arsenal of various stain fighters. Here's one I discovered recently for really stubborn collar rings: Extreme Simple Green. I use it to clean gun parts in an ultrasonic cleaner, and after a particular shirt did not respond to treatment with The Brown Soap or OxyClean, I figured it couldn't hurt. Put a little bit on the wet collar, scrubbed with a brush, and immediately the yellowing started lifting out. The ESG rinses absolutely clean, so I just threw the shirt in with the regular laundry, and it came out totally clean.


Thanks for the Simple Green tip. I have the stuff, but I've never thought of using it on clothes before. As for collar rings, there's another post around here somewhere about soaking in hot water with vinegar for 24 hours to remove collar rings and perspiration stains from shirts. I'd planned to try that at some point...

As for carrying a loupe with you, I tip my hat to you sir. You are the Terminator of thrifting.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## dkoernert

I found a pretty nice meat grinder with sausage attachment, and 4 grinding plates, totally unused in the box yesterday. All the parts were still wrapped up and all the manuals and product info were in the box. $15 out the door.


----------



## Hitch

dkoernert said:


> I found a pretty nice meat grinder with sausage attachment, and 4 grinding plates, totally unused in the box yesterday. All the parts were still wrapped up and all the manuals and product info were in the box. $15 out the door.


You should probably go without a tie when operating it.


----------



## dkoernert

They really ought to come with a little "do not put a tie in this" sticker like paper shredders do.


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> I found a pretty nice meat grinder with sausage attachment, and 4 grinding plates, totally unused in the box yesterday. All the parts were still wrapped up and all the manuals and product info were in the box. $15 out the door.


Thrift stores are as good for your kitchen as they can be for your closet. I've built a collection of vintage chrome USA made appliances, and I'm always adding to my enamelware collection (Descoware, Copco, etc).


----------



## dkoernert

I'm quickly learning this. I am now hard on the lookout for a kitchen aid stand mixer. I've seen one before but didn't think much of it at the time so I passed it up. Another interesting thing I found yesterday along with the meat grinder is a manual coffee grinder, also unused. Picked that up for $3, so even if it doesn't work well $3 isnt bad for a cool kitchen decoration.


----------



## crs

dkoernert said:


> I found a pretty nice meat grinder with sausage attachment, and 4 grinding plates, totally unused in the box yesterday. All the parts were still wrapped up and all the manuals and product info were in the box. $15 out the door.


I haven't made sausage yet, although I love sausage (I live near German, Hungarian, Polish and Italian butcher shops that make their own). But the grinder has been used to make croquettes from leftover turkey. Something I developed a fondness for in prep school in the 1970s.


----------



## Tilton

crs said:


> I haven't made sausage yet, although I love sausage (I live near German, Hungarian, Polish and Italian butcher shops that make their own). But the grinder has been used to make croquettes from leftover turkey. Something I developed a fondness for in prep school in the 1970s.


I used to make my own sausage from leftover duck and goose meat that would otherwise be stew meat (everything but the breasts and legs, basically) and everything but prime cuts from a deer and it was great. I do, however, take it to a butcher shop now because the expense is significantly diminished by the time and effort and my butcher will let me just bring in the whole carcass and he's much better than I am at extracting every bit of meat. He will also do things like make a jalapeno and cheddar venison bologna or other things I'm incapable of doing.


----------



## brantley11

No blues today....found an old purple label made in england sea island cotton white w/ blue thin stripe PRL shirt, Old BB 80% Cotton 20% Wool Yellow Flat Pocket LS Button Down and another pair of Cole Haan Gunnison--you can never have enough of these shoes. Now sure if I will keep the shirts though.


----------



## Hitch

Good week. Snagged a pair of Lands End dark slip on suede loafers that may have never been worn outside, a nice Hunstman tie, a JCrew contrasting collar a stripped Sulka.


----------



## Thrift Store Preppy

*Nearly All Thrift Store Combination*










My wife and I recently made a trip down to Middleburg, VA for the spring steeplechase races at Glenwood Park. She took this photo just after the final race of the day. Most of what I'm wearing was thrifted. Here's the breakdown:

*Thrifted Items*

3-Button linen/wool sport coat by Huntington: $6.99 @ Salvation Army, Greenville, SC.
Brooks Brothers 100% cotton button down: $9.99 @ Unique Thrift Store, Bronx, NY.
Silk/Linen tie by Robert Jacobson for Rush Wilson Limited: $1.00 @ Salvation Army, Greenville, SC.
Ralph Lauren 100% cotton plain front khakis with 1 and 3/4 inch cuffs: $8.00 @ The Nearly New Shop (Junior League), Greenville, SC.
*Total: $25.98*
*Retail Items*

Surcingle ribbon belt with cotton backing (SC Palmetto & Crescent Motif): $45.00 @ Rush Wilson Limited, Greenville, SC.
Bean Boots from L.L. Bean: $89.00 ordered online.
Scalia straw fedora from Dorfman Pacific Company: $49.00 from vendor @ Glenwood Park, Middleburg, VA.
*Total: $183.00*


----------



## Tilton

TSP, that hardly seems like a case of thrift store blues. Good stuff you found there.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Tilton said:


> TSP, that hardly seems like a case of thrift store blues. Good stuff you found there.


You know, I've been thinking about that for a while now; I thought Thrift Store Blues was about the good stuff we find, but ultimately there's a problem with it... sometimes followed up with finding something else that made up for the blues. I'm not saying there are any "rules", but to report on all the good stuff you find isn't really the "blues".

Perhaps we should start a Thrift Store Bragging Thread...?


----------



## Tilton

sbdivemaster said:


> You know, I've been thinking about that for a while now; I thought Thrift Store Blues was about the good stuff we find, but ultimately there's a problem with it... sometimes followed up with finding something else that made up for the blues. I'm not saying there are any "rules", but to report on all the good stuff you find isn't really the "blues".
> 
> Perhaps we should start a Thrift Store Bragging Thread...?


Exactly. I check this to hear tales of woe involving Norman Hilton suits riddled with moth holes or Florsheim shells with the tongue cut out or enormous caches of emblematic ties drizzled in mustard.


----------



## Thrift Store Preppy

sbdivemaster said:


> Perhaps we should start a Thrift Store Bragging Thread...?


I thought it would qualify as the blues that I could never find a pair of L.L. Bean Boots or a passable fedora in the thrift shops I visit. But I'd be happy to post on all the good stuff I find in another place.

Let me give you one really good thrift store blues item: a perfectly fitting Chesterfield ($75) that I passed over...gone the next day. _WHY _didn't I buy it?


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> Exactly. I check this to hear tales of woe involving Norman Hilton suits riddled with moth holes or Florsheim shells with the tongue cut out or enormous caches of emblematic ties drizzled in mustard.


Well, I saw a nice Norman Hilton for Mark Shale charcoal pinstripe suit jacket yesterday, but I passed it up because I couldn't find the pants. It didn't give me a bad case of the blues, but it definitely made me feel turquoise for half an hour.

Should we just move our good finds to the monthly Acquisitions thread?


----------



## Acme

Thrift Store Preppy said:


> *Nearly All Thrift Store Combination*


That's a great look, TSP.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Thrift Store Preppy said:


> I thought it would qualify as the blues that I could never find a pair of L.L. Bean Boots or a passable fedora in the thrift shops I visit. But I'd be happy to post on all the good stuff I find in another place.
> 
> Let me give you one really good thrift store blues item: a perfectly fitting Chesterfield ($75) that I passed over...gone the next day. _WHY _didn't I buy it?


TSP, I hope you didn't think I was singling you out. :icon_smile: (BTW, welcome to the forums!)

But like Tilton, I like to hear the occasional tale of woe - yes, passing up a Chesterfield like that is a tragedy!

If someone hasn't done it by later today, I will set something up to report our Thrifting Triumphs this evening.

In the meantime, go buy some of my ties:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1300998#post1300998

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thrift Store Preppy

sbdivemaster said:


> TSP, I hope you didn't think I was singling you out. :icon_smile: (BTW, welcome to the forums!):icon_smile_big:


Thanks! I didn't think you were singling me out at all. I should have completed my sentence to say, "I'd be glad to post my good thrift finds somwhere else *on this forum*." :icon_smile: Lots of good advice and discussion here, and I'm glad to be a new member.


----------



## Hitch

Back to topic proper.

I've learned here to keep a watch out for AEs at the thrift. Happened on a pair of brown tips today, in fair condition. But size matters, they were 13 EEE.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*WTH is wrong with people running thrifts?!?*

They want to charge $10 for a poly blend Van Hausen with ring-around-the-collar.

Yet, when I find a pair of J&M Aristocraft tassel loafers, size 10.5, in very good condition, they only want $5... and then ram a GIANT METAL SPIKE right through the sides!


----------



## Acme

sbdivemaster said:


> and then ram a GIANT METAL SPIKE right through the sides!


I feel your pain. A couple of stores I frequent like to put those things on higher priced items, and it's annoying to have to pass up an otherwise good pair of shoes because of the pinhole.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Acme said:


> I feel your pain. A couple of stores I frequent like to put those things on higher priced items, and it's annoying to have to pass up an otherwise good pair of shoes because of the pinhole.


It's total hit and miss around here - it seems totally random on what they decide to use them on. Orlon sweater vest with Santa and snowman on the front... metal spike! 3 BB lambs' wool sweater vests... nothing. These people are clueless. A few months back, I found a Vineyard Vines tie, NWT; when I took it up to the counter, they totally snagged a thread taking the GIANT METAL SPIKE out - forget it, ruined a brand new tie.

GRRRRR...


----------



## Tilton

I think they are getting some aggression out by punching it through the leather. You KNOW it would be easier to stick it through an eyelet but they consciously choose not to.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Tilton said:


> I think they are getting some aggression out by punching it through the leather. You KNOW it would be easier to stick it through an eyelet but they consciously choose not to.


I tell them to use the eyelets all the time - at the very least, stick it through the side of the tongue so it doesn't show when wearing. The reason they don't care is the vast majority of people have no idea that they are quality shoes being ruined, so they just buy them with the holes in the sides for $5. This is the store that really jacks up their prices, but as demonstrated they have no idea what they are doing. Saw a pair of the most hideous PRL patch fake-madras cargo shorts in there... $18.99!!! WTF?!?

That store is really starting to piss me off; about a month ago, they started having all their employees walk around with walkie-talkies with earpieces in their ears - must make them think they're like some high-end retail joint now. Pffft...


----------



## CMDC

Blues today was a Georgetown Univ. Shop notch lapel tux whose pants were too short. There was enough material underneath to let out but there almost definitely would have been a mark. Also a JPress blazer that was too beat up to try to flip and a JPress whale emblematic that had tip wear. Also found about a half dozen Zegna ties, plus a Brioni, that were all too loud. 

On the plus side, two Peter Blair ties brand new, still in their plastic shipping sleeves, plus a BB ocbd and polo.


----------



## wacolo

Found some Florshiem SC PTB's that are cleaning up nicely. Too big for me but should flip just fine. Did pass on some bright green BB Country Club cords, as well as several pairs of Bills. On the topic of tagging, the Sally next to me has gone to standardized pricing on most of the clothes, so no more price tags at all! On the downside one of my productive spots has taken to taging the ties through the front :crazy:


----------



## firedancer

What size are those PTBs? ^


----------



## sbdivemaster

OK folks, I set up a thread for reporting all your incredible finds while out thrifting:

*Thrift Store Score!*

Now, we can celebrate the good stuff over there, and commiserate the "one that got away" over here.


----------



## Taken Aback

Positive finds often end up in the current month's acquisition thread, but having a dedicated bragging thread would be a nice counterpart to SF.

May it go for as many pages.


----------



## wacolo

firedancer said:


> What size are those PTBs? ^


10.5D


----------



## Thrift Store Preppy

sbdivemaster said:


> OK folks, I set up a thread for reporting all your incredible finds while out thrifting:
> 
> *Thrift Store Score!*
> 
> Now, we can celebrate the good stuff over there, and commiserate the "one that got away" over here.


WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## AlanC

How about making this thread "Thrift Blues & Brags"?


----------



## AncientMadder

AlanC said:


> How about making this thread "Thrift Blues & Brags"?


I like it.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. The economy of an abbreviated index of ongoing threads also appeals to me...get's the job done and is less confusing!


----------



## Taken Aback

Hmm. Then again, when we wish to wallow in self-pity, swapping tales with fellow thrifters at the "Blues Bar", we may not like it when a guy walks in with a $5 Press blazer. :biggrin2:


----------



## crs

AlanC said:


> How about making this thread "Thrift Blues & Brags"?


Yes. All blues would just be depressing. Besides, sometimes I get both blues and scores on the same day, same shop.


----------



## AncientMadder

Even though it's always been called the "Thrift store blues" thread, it's always felt more like a general thrifting discussion thread, with a balance of blues and brags. Renaming the thread to reflect its true nature would be an improvement. 

I'm all for keeping the thrifting discussion in one thread, rather than spreading it across two.


----------



## leisureclass

Another vote for Alan C's proposal.


----------



## Hitch

AE and the Titanic. 

Grabbed the black split toe and noticed the heft. Allen Edmonds it reads 'Bradley' . Excellent condition, barely used. On the end cap tassels. AE 'Greyson'. Same batch, and these are brown (walnut?) Not pristine but they can only be described as excellent. Excellent and big, 14 B. ARRRRghhh

I'll pick them , $150 plus shipping, if they are still there.


----------



## Tilton

Recent find: mint condition shell Graysons for $35... size 16AAA


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

AlanC said:


> How about making this thread "Thrift Blues & Brags"?


I see that this has been done, of course, but the B side to just about every sad-sack, down-and-out blues record I've seen is a vain, cocky, chest beating, or can't-believe-my-good-luck number anyway. So, as I've said before, bragging is a form of the blues.


----------



## Taken Aback

I hope whichever moderator changed the title of this thread will give thought to merging sbdivemaster's thread into this, seeing as it was created in good faith.


----------



## catside

^+1

Akubra bushman hat for old BR- 4.29


----------



## nonartful dodger

Since this covers the blues. I've noticed a rise in what looks to be fake Ralph Lauren and Lacoste polo shirts at my thrift lately. I've counted about four so far. They sport odd looking tags, questionable buttons, poorly rendered logos, strange cuts, and cheap and unwashed feeling fabric. Has anyone else noticed articles like this at their usual thrifts?


----------



## mhj

Bought a RLP shirt on EBay a few years ago I'm pretty sure is fake. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taken Aback

Yep. I've even run across one that was a Macy's return at salvage off-price retailer. An obvious counterfeit, but with the Macy's return receipt stapled to the tag. The clerk who processed that one must have got a kickback.

I've seen pictures of a couple of "original" PRL knockoffs that I almost wish were real, but haven't seen those in a thrift yet.


----------



## sbdivemaster

I picked up a knock-off PRL uni-stripe S/S OCBD at a thrift recently.


----------



## nonartful dodger

The Lacoste that I've run across are obvious and poorly rendered, but the RLs have really thrown me. They all have made in the US tags, but the way the information is "stacked" on the tag seems all wrong. I could be mistaken, but I thought the tags have been fairly consistent since the 80s (or it can be a very foggy memory). What really flew a red flag on today's find was a logo with larger gaps in it in addition to an odd tag. Also, as I mentioned before, the fabric felt like it had never been washed. 

First, why would a counterfeiter put "Made in USA" when those shirts have been outsourced for a while? Secondly, other than just wanting to dump them, why end up at a thrift? Something just isn't hitting right.


----------



## CMDC

I've come across a few Lacoste polos, authentic, that have had the alligators cut off the breast. Not sure if this happened in store or before it was donated.


----------



## dkoernert

I found a BB shirt the other day that was made up of very very thin, cheap-feeling fabric. The tag just said Brooks Brothers custom order or something like that. There was no care tag, no fabric content, no size. Is this common practice on their MTM shirts (I've never seen a BB MTM) or is this some kind of weird knockoff?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> I found a BB shirt the other day that was made up of very very thin, cheap-feeling fabric. The tag just said Brooks Brothers custom order or something like that. There was no care tag, no fabric content, no size. Is this common practice on their MTM shirts (I've never seen a BB MTM) or is this some kind of weird knockoff?


That's what the BB MTM shirt I found at ARC a few weeks ago said, though the fabric wasn't cheap-feeling for a lightweight poplin. I assume it was legit, since it had the same laundry markings as the Chipp MTMs I got at the same time, and I'd be surprised if anybody knocked off Chipp in January '93 (which was on a smaller tag inside).

Today's a brag day: made-in-El Salvador CG weejuns, almost the same as what I had on my feet when I went in the store. Only difference was that these have leather soles, and are nearly new, while the older pair will probably be held together with tape by this winter.

I also got a Bean Boot emblematic tie, and five CDs for a dollar. Closest I came to blues was an orphaned Burberrys' (with the apostrophe, so I believe it's older) suit jacket, five sizes too big, on the fifty-cent rack, and a bunch of nice size XXL d-ring belts.


----------



## dkoernert

Cool, thanks man. I'll go back and probably grab it if its still there and fits ok.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> Cool, thanks man. I'll go back and probably grab it if its still there and fits ok.


Actually, I just checked and I seem to have had them mixed up. Mine looks like the tags in the regular OCBDs, but the writing is navy blue and it just says "Makers" where the size usually is inside the oval. The Chipp ones said custom order. My bad. :redface:

That being said, if it's a decent shirt that fits, I say go for it, especially if it's cheaper than Old Navy (<$12).


----------



## dkoernert

No worries! I might just grab it and throw a pic up here for the hell of it. To me, its a real strange looking label.


----------



## catside

catside said:


> ^+1
> 
> Akubra bushman hat for old BR- 4.29


Today got the khaki Willis and Geiger safari shirt in heavy twill to go with this. 10 bucks.

unrelated a cotton NWT hickey freeman summer blazer I thrifted from eBay came and it's just what I needed but oddly is Made in Morocco :icon_scratch:


----------



## MrZipper

A brag day: Not trad whatsoever, but I know some of us around here have occasional continental leanings as well. Apparently today was French day at the thrift stores -- a beautiful Hermès tie that looks unworn, and a Charvet tie with a couple barely noticeable pulls. Even better, I snagged the latter on half price day right under the noses of a store full of eBayers.


----------



## crs

Yesterday: Zegna cashmere tie, tweedy weave, stains all over.

Today: Robert Talbott tie, apparently unworn. Well, it'll be unworn no longer tomorrow.


----------



## danielm

Did some thrifting while in Hilton Head, then in Louisville while visiting my parents. 

Brags: 2 pairs Florsheim Imperial Longwings in shell cordovan, 1 pair Florsheim Imperial Longwings in pebble grain. One pair of shells and the pebble-grain have the 5-nail, v-cleat heels and soles. Picked up two pairs vintage Executive Imperial by Mason Longwings that I had passed on weeks earlier, both pebble-grain, one brown and one black. Also came across an old pair of Dexter saddles, brown leather and what might be black nubuck, not entirely sure. 2 pairs PRL chinos, a couple of s/s button up linen shirts, and some unbranded seersucker shorts. 

Blues: Neither pair of shell longwings is in my size, but their resale will continue to support my thrifting obsession. Hickey Freeman suit that just didn't fit across the shoulders and a beautiful pair of shell cordovan tassel loafers... that had a thick layer of mold growing on the inside.


----------



## canuckstyle

Does anyone ever wonder about the previous owner of their thrift finds? When you find a name in a suit do you do a search?

Recently this came my way.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/a/a8/a83d25af_014.jpeg
https://cdn.styleforum.net/2/23/231b92a2_016.jpeg

Thank you Mr Sigal. A gentleman of good taste and my measurements.

As usual I did a google search. Nothing much came up, other than someone with the same last name living in Toronto.

Today at the same thrift, a black suit caught my attention, been needing one. This one was older, decent quality and it fit.
The labels gave me deja vu.
https://cdn.styleforum.net/8/8f/8f39aa8e_024.jpeghttps://cdn.styleforum.net/d/db/db2aeab8_023.jpeg
Mr Sigal again.

And he must have been a local boy, shopped at Sam's dept store. Some more detective work was in order, since at least I owe him a drink.
Not surpisingly a search of the local papers website gave me his obituary.
https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/windsorstar/obituary.aspx?n=izzy-sigal&pid=156523400

Here's to you Mr Sigal, can I call you Izzy? Hope you like manhattans.


----------



## crs

Went to a place that is often but not always productive for me. Everything was a buck, two days before they go to $5 bag days in advance of the shop closing for the summer. Nothing. There was a Nick Hilton sportcoat, but it failed the sniffing test on the second effort. I may try again tomorrow as they were, oddly, still accepting donations. I helped a nice-looking middle-age British lady move a dozen or so bags of stuff out of her SUV and into the thrift shop moments before they closed for the day. I was tempted, but did not say, "So, did hubby outgrow any Harris tweeds?" I'll bet she hears that line all the time.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

I picked up a Brooks point collar white shirt at the local Goodwill. Nothing spectacular, but the label does say made in the USA and it is my size and after I wash it will decide whether it goes into the wear the shirt to work area or relegated to the going out section. It was half price for memorial day, so just $2.50. 

Missed out on a couple of Leatherman belts that were just too small for me.


----------



## Hitch

Snagged a nice Victorinox stripped with double collar buttons. One the down side passed on a Hamilton ,the price of ignorance...


----------



## conductor

"Does anyone ever wonder about the previous owner of their thrift finds? When you find a name in a suit do you do a search?"

I've wondered about a few items. I picked up an Oxxford cashmere overcoat once. I searched the name on the inside pocket - the previous owner had died a few years back and was the president of Standard Oil.

On two occasions I have purchased several pairs of very high quality shoes in good condition and wondered how they might have ended up at GW. One lot all in the same size included a pair of C&J nubucks, RL handmade in the USA loafers, and a pair of Cole Hann saddle shoes. The other lot all in the same size was four, yes four, pairs of shell cordovan Aldens in various models. $75 out the door. I wonder how shoes like that make it into the store. Did somebody kick the bucket and their kin have no idea what is sitting in the closet and just send it all to GW?


----------



## Hitch

Either that or he was made as hell when he got home.


----------



## LouB

Green Lilly Pulitzer sport coat and a "Jackie Gordon tailored by Paul Cavanaugh, Ltd." brown odd jacket with a faint glen plaid pattern. 3/2 roll, swelled edges, horn buttons and a hook vent. Old union label. 

They fit my oldest son but not me...


----------



## danielm

Visited four thrifts after work and found nothing but a beat up pair of Allen Edmonds Fairgates in 13D. Way out of my range, and battered nearly beyond recognition. 

Got home, and the ice cream shop across the street was giving away freebies for their grand reopening. Strawberry cone saves the day.


----------



## crs

Been looking for some navy linen trousers. Today -- not even on the rack, but artfully draped on a chair for display purposes -- NWT 100 percent linen Ralph Lauren in my sizes, $8. 

Couple days ago, bunch of olive heavy wool pants, all same size. Man obviously had a thing for olive trousers. I took the solid Loro Piana for Neiman Marcus and the windowpane wool/cashmere blend (brand label gone, but made in USA). $4 each.


----------



## catside

Empty handed out of two shops. I saw a very nice madras BD shirt, thick MOP buttons, turns out Etro Milano, small for me. Nice suede shoes, Bally, large. Oh well, next time.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Lee Kee custom/bespoke Jodhpur boots, excellent condition but not my size. Did not leave them behind...


----------



## Acme

Manufacturer sizing can get really insane sometimes, don't you think? Recently I found this Banana Republic linen jacket:










It was tagged as a 42L, but the pit to pit measurement is 24.5 inches.


----------



## Tilton

Today: more sacks more problems. At GW, at least half a dozen great sack coats, each with a problem - everything from a bright red Hardwick with a big fat mustard stain to a vintage Gant that had been shortened and looked like a clown costume. Three in my size, which NEVER happens. Left the GW empty-handed.


----------



## tonylumpkin

How do things like this end up in thrift stores?


----------



## upthewazzu

^^^ dumped by an estate?


----------



## catside

Awesome three piece, made sometime between 1948 and 1962. Loose weave, linen/silk type material. If you know what this material is pls. tell me. Fully canvassed, all handwork. I made a modest donation to the food pantry while buying this, the old lady asked me "Are you sure?" You got to love that.


----------



## Acme

^ Oh, that's lovely. Great find.


----------



## catside

^^It seems I timed it wrong. D'Camm opened in 1964 I found out. Thus the tailor who did this probably were still using the old union tags from before '62.


----------



## catside

Cheaney for Barry, LTD. $10.60


----------



## dkoernert

I was down in Norfolk (VA) for a wedding last weekend and decided I'd hit some spots in Norfolk and VA Beach. I found the greatest 3/2 sack w/ patch pockets, green blazer. Not sure how old it was but it was Corbin for Ben Silver, so I am guessing it was probably pretty old. The lining was coming out, it had some moth nibbles and some kind of stains all over it. That was tough to leave behind, but I knew it was beyond saving. Same store yielded a ton of Hickey Freeman orphans, and several BB orphans. 2 staple NWT BB repp ties, and some BB Golf polos and a Burberry Golf polo made up for it.


----------



## gaseousclay

picked up a like-new Banana Republic skinny tie from the thrift store yesterday for $4 because I liked the color (lavender/mauve). what can I say? it's worth exactly $4 and not a very good quality tie at that. I'd hate to be the guy that paid full price for a BR tie


----------



## crs

Orphan brown J.Press suit jacket. Couple Paul Stuart ties that had to be 4 inches wide. Surprisingly nice tweed Van Heusen tie that I would have bought if it had not been stained. Corbin 3/2 tweed sack, bad BO.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Today, I was reminded why I don't look at shoes.

Found a pair of AE's and a pair of MUSA J&M's, both in really nice condition, except for...


----------



## Mox

sbdivemaster said:


> Today, I was reminded why I don't look at shoes.
> 
> Found a pair of AE's and a pair of MUSA J&M's, both in really nice condition, except for...


I suppose that is old hat for those that thrift regularly, but I'm new enough to it that I haven't hardened my heart yet-though I suspect even a curmudgeon might shed a tear for such a travesty.

Today I was subjected to the sight of many ties with plastic tag lanyards stabbed through their wide body rather than their keeper (or even the narrow end). Considering the ties involved, I think the AE's suffered the greater crime.

On the positive side, I rescued my first BB OCBD (solid med blue) for $2.50. It wasn't my size, but a friend of mine appreciated the gift. He's been looking to update his wardrobe and hasn't had the funds to put towards it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Mox said:


> I suppose that is old hat for those that thrift regularly, but I'm new enough to it that I haven't hardened my heart yet-though I suspect even a curmudgeon might shed a tear for such a travesty.
> 
> Today I was subjected to the sight of many ties with plastic tag lanyards stabbed through their wide body rather than their keeper (or even the narrow end). Considering the ties involved, I think the AE's suffered the greater crime.
> 
> On the positive side, I rescued my first BB OCBD (solid med blue) for $2.50. It wasn't my size, but a friend of mine appreciated the gift. He's been looking to update his wardrobe and hasn't had the funds to put towards it.


~~~






~~~


----------



## CaptainAddy

That's not my size, but I sure wish it was. Great find! Grand total?


----------



## AncientMadder

Nothing but blues over here.

—A beautiful Oxxford suit in my size, navy flannel. Perfect...except for a moderate divot at the top of the left sleeve. I'm trying to convince myself I can wear it anyway, but I think it will always bother me.

—My first J. Press suit, a 3/2 sack. The jacket fits, but the pants must have a 27" inseam.


----------



## tonylumpkin

At my wife's suggestion, I stayed away from the thrifts yesterday, for the most part. I went instead on the Estate Sale circuit with very good results. A Filson waxed cotton Tin Jacket in barely worn condition. Two Barbours, a Border and a Beaufort (both with liners). Eight nearly new Brooks Brothers shirts in my size ($2 for the lot). They're in the washer at the moment, so no pics. A vintage Italian leather satchel that's going to need some love, but has no cracking or tears. Six narrow ties including Polo, Talbott and John Comfort for Harrods. A pair of Boss moleskin trousers and two Zegna dress shirts. Most everything but the Brooks shirts are sizes other than mine, so look for them in the Thrift Exchange soon.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Tonylumkin's incredible scores would seem to indicate that estate sales are where it's at! While I may not have attended one in the past couple of years, Tony's success has me motivated.


----------



## ATL

non-trad brag. $8: 



Trad brag (less than the tie): 





There isn't a content tag in this one, so can I assume it's pure cashmere? It certainly feels like it.


----------



## Acme

^ Congratulations, that Oxxford is quite a score.


----------



## leisureclass

Blues: Press lightweight herringbone sack (2 moth holes), BB wash 'n wear sack with all the details (orphaned and stained), BB fun shirt w/ unlined collar (stained)


----------



## sbdivemaster

leisureclass said:


> Blues: Press lightweight herringbone sack (2 moth holes), BB wash 'n wear sack with all the details (orphaned and stained), BB fun shirt w/ unlined collar (stained)


What size BB fun shirt? If medium, any idea what the stain is, or what color stain?


----------



## catside

Church's Ryder chukkas, fits, $10 and change. Happy. one of my grail finds. Can be seen here:



I look pretty good in the photo, too. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## conductor

Nice catside!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Major brag (and keep in mind I'm in Canada): Alden NST in shell cordovan, although the size (10 EEE) sucks for me. But I didn't leave them there... I'll see how they do on everybody's favorite auction site.

What I left there were Alden captoes, size 9 EEE, with a topied sole. That was last Friday, if anyone wants them, I'd be glad to go take a look if they're still available. Drop me a pm.


----------



## catside

conductor said:


> Nice catside!


.

Thx. I am missing the vintage aviators from Mr. Craig's look. After that call me Bond. James Bond.


----------



## leisureclass

It was a 16 if I remember correctly. Stain was on the cuff, medium brightness and redish, lots of little flecks of it, unsure what it was exactly, brighter than blood, not as dark as ketchup.



sbdivemaster said:


> What size BB fun shirt? If medium, any idea what the stain is, or what color stain?


----------



## sbdivemaster

leisureclass said:


> It was a 16 if I remember correctly. Stain was on the cuff, medium brightness and redish, lots of little flecks of it, unsure what it was exactly, brighter than blood, not as dark as ketchup.


Thank you, sir. A bit large for me... a 15.5, and I might have asked you to pick it up. :icon_smile:

Found 20+ BB ties yesterday, most with vintage black labels - every single one had one issue or another.


----------



## Acme

sbdivemaster said:


> every single one had one issue or another.


For me it's pants. I've recently been looking for a couple pairs of khakis, and my initial delight at how easy it is to find Brooks Brothers on the rack at my local GW stores quickly turned into frustration as I noticed that almost every single pair is stained.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Acme said:


> For me it's pants. I've recently been looking for a couple pairs of khakis, and my initial delight at how easy it is to find Brooks Brothers on the rack at my local GW stores quickly turned into frustration as I noticed that almost every single pair is stained.


What size BB khakis?


----------



## Welch2ndWest

This morning I found:
a short sleeve Indian Madras sportshirt from BB. $6, a short sleeve Indian madras sports shirt $5 from PRL (w/o the stupid polo logo), and the weirdest find was a short sleeve mesh polo that is a button down (both the collar and the front) from BB $4.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I think I'm the only man who regularly goes through the jackets at a few thrift stores around here, which can be a blessing and a curse. It's nice, because I get some nice stuff, but other times things just mock me. There's a beautiful BB chambray 3/2 sack that isn't getting any smaller or less stained every week I pass it on the rack. The J. Press churchill dot tie isn't going to lose that stain, either.

On the plus side, I got a nice navy blazer (nothing spectacular, but better than what I've got), a d-ring belt, Bert Pulitzer tie, and _Smiley's People_ -- just when I'm two days from finishing _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy._


----------



## dkoernert

Nothing mind-blowing today but I did find a great Southwick for silk/wool sportcoat, and a pair of AE Eastports in my size. Looks like the AEs were worn once on carpet, paid $2 for those bad boys.


----------



## Acme

sbdivemaster said:


> What size BB khakis?


pm'ed.


----------



## TweedyDon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...and _Smiley's People_ -- just when I'm two days from finishing _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy._


I'm half-way through _Smiley's People_ today!


----------



## mhj

I picked up a blue pinpoint buttondown Brooks Brothers, all cotton, must iron shirt today on sale for $2.50 at SA.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TweedyDon said:


> I'm half-way through _Smiley's People_ today!


Very cool! I'm still running hot and cold on LeCarre -- _The Little Drummer Girl_ was really excellent, but _The Tailor of Panama_ wasn't quite as good, and _Tinker Tailor_ is just structured weirdly. It constantly slips into Smiley's memory, but it doesn't always stick with him. Every other chapter seems to be about somebody else, which can get a bit disorientating.


----------



## Orgetorix

^Thank you. I just tried to read _TTSS_ and was so weirded out by the way the narrative flows I couldn't finish. I was worried I was missing something.


----------



## Tilton

I stopped at a Five Guys for lunch while I was on the road yesterday and found a thrift store next door. Absolutely nothing and then I find a Brooks sack tuxedo, absolutely immaculate condition, no pants.


----------



## TweedyDon

Tilton said:


> Absolutely nothing and then I find a Brooks sack tuxedo, absolutely immaculate condition, no pants.


If it was shawl or peak collar--especially shawl--that would be great paired with tartan trews!


----------



## Tilton

It was peak. I'll be back through the area this weekend or Monday so I might try to pick it up (I got the impression it was not heavily trafficked by any means). I didn't think of tartans. It was not my size, but someone else may want it.


----------



## dkoernert

What part of VA was it? I ask because there's a Five Guys and a Goodwill next door to each other here in Newport News.


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert said:


> What part of VA was it? I ask because there's a Five Guys and a Goodwill next door to each other here in Newport News.


It was off 495 in NoVA. I don't recall the exit or whether or not it was in VA or MD (I was headed to MD from VA) but I makred it on my GPS so I could find it again in case I wanted to go back for it. It was not a Goodwill.


----------



## Orgetorix

Probably the Unique Thrift Store at Gallows Rd. and Lee Hwy in Falls Church. There's a Five Guys in that shopping center.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

ATL said:


> There isn't a content tag in this one, so can I assume it's pure cashmere? It certainly feels like it.


IIRC, Oxxford Crown Cashmere is their pure cashmere offering.


----------



## crs

Couple days ago, Langrock of Princeton navy 3/2 sack orphan jacket, tag inside pocket said made in 1981. The upsetting thing is that this thrift is diligent and actually measures stuff for you and writes it on a tag. Their tag indicated the jacket had been accompanied by 38/28 trousers, which would have been too short for me but could have been a nice addition to the exchange. However, trousers were nowhere to be found. Someone obviously had split up the suit, purchasing only the trousers.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ This is a thrift I must find! :devil:


----------



## catside

1.70. Viyella cotton/wool tartan. Deadstock  and very cool.


----------



## Acme

TweedyDon said:


> ^^ This is a thrift I must find! :devil:


Ahhh, be careful what you wish for. Some of the SA's I frequent experimented with doing this. Their answer was to write the measurement in sharpie on a piece of masking tape, and stick the masking tape on the jacket lining. Sheesh!


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> 1.70. Viyella cotton/wool tartan. Deadstock  and very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely tie, Catside.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilton

Orgetorix said:


> Probably the Unique Thrift Store at Gallows Rd. and Lee Hwy in Falls Church. There's a Five Guys in that shopping center.


 It was void of anything good except for that jacket. If anyone wants to go snag it, it's on the second rack of coats near the front. $12.50. I won't be back until at least Monday or Tuesday and I'd hate to see it go to someone who won't appreciate it.

EDIT: No, that's not it. Upon closer inspection, it was Clock Tower Thrift. It is at the intersection of 28 and 29.


----------



## catside

Deadstock, never worn Cloud Club shoes. Name is registered in 1961, not clear how long they were sold. Claim to (non) fame is they did put a pillow in the heel area made up of cellulose so you are supposed to feel like walking over the clouds. Made in the good old US of A, and roughly equal in quality to mainline Florsheims of the era. Pretty comfortable. 14.99 plus tax.


----------



## ytc

Got a BB Irish Linen plaid shirt, $11 at Margaret's in Louisville. That's trad, I guess.


----------



## Acme

^ Welcome to the forums, YTC.


----------



## danielm

Nothing but blues. Saw a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit at St Vincent De Paul - but 44R is just a smidgeon tight.


----------



## Mox

Nice Adrian Jules 130s navy pinstripe with surgeon cuffs, but the waist was 22" too big. That might be a bit much to take in.


----------



## g3dahl

44R is my size, although sometimes I need 44S because I can't go beyond 31" BoC. Was it in nice shape?


----------



## crs

Brioni sport coat at $10 priced $5 lower than the Banana Republic next to it. But it smelled a little.

Couple decent Hickey-Freeman shirts, but the line was long, so I passed. Probaby would have waited for a non-smelly Brioni.


----------



## catside

I am very happy with the fit of this one. 3 piece thornproof tweed suit, my size, canvassed, pants have the side belts etc all the bells and whistles, DAKS, England. Not licensed in US actually made there for their special line. very well made although this company for some reason is not as highly rated as other English suitmakers. 




I also got a pair of deadstock dexter wingtips, posted at the exchange.


----------



## Acme

^ Great find, Catside. Daks is nice stuff, just not that well known here.


----------



## catside

Thank you. Finally someone who gets it! Posted in the thrift thread in the SF and nobody even took a second look. I was gonna pay big bucks for something like this on the bay. This makes me quite happy.


----------



## crs

catside said:


> Thank you. Finally someone who gets it! Posted in the thrift thread in the SF and nobody even took a second look. I was gonna pay big bucks for something like this on the bay. This makes me quite happy.


That is a nice-looking suit. For my personal use, I don't care about the label as long as the clothing looks good and feels good on me. For the Exchange, I am a lot more label-conscious because I understand the buyer is not able to feel the fabric.


----------



## straw sandals

That is a great looking suit! One of the treasures of my collection is a pair of Daks for Triminghams Bermuda shorts that I found while thrifting in Bermuda. Some Daks suits get a little bell-bottom-y in the 70's, but their 60's things are very sharp indeed. Great find!


----------



## eagle2250

crs said:


> Brioni sport coat at $10 priced $5 lower than the Banana Republic next to it. But it smelled a little.
> 
> Couple decent Hickey-Freeman shirts, but the line was long, so I passed. Probaby would have waited for a non-smelly Brioni.


I was under the impression that Goodwill stores (and perhaps other Thrifts) put clothing items through a bulk dry cleaning process, prior to posting them for sale. It would appear that such is not so...have I been misinformed?


----------



## Taken Aback

I've heard of apparel being gassed, but a lot of soiled merchandise makes it to the floor, and some items will have an odor. It comes with the trade.


----------



## dkoernert

Question for my fellow thrifters. Has anyone ever shopped at a Goodwill Second Debut? I see one fairly close to where I am, but I have read a lot about the prices being much higher than a normal goodwill. If any of you have spent some time in a Second Debut, is this true or are there good deals to be had?


----------



## Timeisaperception

dkoernert said:


> Question for my fellow thrifters. Has anyone ever shopped at a Goodwill Second Debut? I see one fairly close to where I am, but I have read a lot about the prices being much higher than a normal goodwill. If any of you have spent some time in a Second Debut, is this true or are there good deals to be had?


A few towns over in Winter Park, Goodwill operates a 'boutique' store; basically a third of the size of all the regular stores in the Orlando area. To my understanding, all the stock comes from the same central distribution, along with -some- okayish seconds from stores. The prices were doubled, and I wasn't blown away by the NOS 65/35 Dickies or the 8 dollar Haband polo shirt.

I'm assuming that's what you're referring to when you say Second Debut. I know they also operate a closeout center on the Trail where they sell clothing by the pound; if stock sits on the floor for more than 5 weeks, it gets sent to the closeout center. So really it's dependent on whether or not people have obliviously walked by some really awesome finds.


----------



## dkoernert

I think this one is supposed to be more on the side of the boutique store. All the writeups seem to point to higher prices, and a smaller store. Maybe I'll skip this one. There is a goodwill "outlet" where clothes are sold by the pound in VA Beach, perhaps I'll head there instead.


----------



## ATL

Is there a closeout bulk GW in Georgia somewhere? The Goodwill store locator doesn't seem to think so, but I don't trust it. With 40 stores in North Georgia, you'd think there'd be something near Atlanta, right?


----------



## dkoernert

https://www.thethriftshopper.com/

I assume when you say Goodwill store locator you mean the one on their website. This is the thrift locator I use. It seems to be pretty accurate, and has reviews which can sometimes be useful.


----------



## Acme

eagle2250 said:


> I was under the impression that Goodwill stores (and perhaps other Thrifts) put clothing items through a bulk dry cleaning process, prior to posting them for sale. It would appear that such is not so...have I been misinformed?


You, sir, have been misinformed. Donations get sorted, priced, then put out on the floor. Anything too dirty or damaged gets rejected in the sorting process, but they don't clean anything.


----------



## dkoernert

I actually once saw a clerk at one of the local shops steaming SC's, suits, and ties behind the counter. I was pretty impressed by that.


----------



## eagle2250

Acme said:


> You, sir, have been misinformed. Donations get sorted, priced, then put out on the floor. Anything too dirty or damaged gets rejected in the sorting process, but they don't clean anything.


Thanks for the prompt and I believe, very helpful reply!


----------



## crs

eagle2250 said:


> I was under the impression that Goodwill stores (and perhaps other Thrifts) put clothing items through a bulk dry cleaning process, prior to posting them for sale. It would appear that such is not so...have I been misinformed?


I think you are misinformed, but even if they did dry-clean everything, some odors are indelible. I never buy anything stinky with the hope the cleaner can unstench it. I learned this the hard way about 15 years ago -- smelled OK when the suit came back from the cleaners, did not smell good on me about an hour into a social situation in a warm room. Everything I buy for me or the Exchange must past the rigorous CRS nostrils test or it's staying in the store. Once I encountered a woman shopping for her husband and I told her she really needed to give the sniff test and she said, "I am NOT DOING THAT!" With shock and horror, as if I had suggested the two of us have a romp on that $50 sofa nearby. Some people need to learn for themselves, I suppose.

On brighter note: Zanella for N-M winter wool trousers for me in sort of a British khaki. $3.99.


----------



## Mox

All the items in the GW stores of my area smell of mothballs. I think they just gas the lot before placing them on the floor. That smell comes out easily in the wash, but it might hide other smells. I haven't had an issue yet, but I've just started. It does give me cause not to stick my nose too close to the item.


----------



## Topsider

Thrift stores don't clean anything. Some claim to "disinfect" shoes, but all that usually involves is spraying them with Lysol.


----------



## drlivingston

Last week at one of our local Jimmie Hale mission stores in Birmingham, I was able to pick up a decent pair of Bruno Magli "Mikko"s and an almost new pair of Pliner loafers for a combined total of a little over $25.


----------



## ballmouse

I saw a big pile of blue custom Bergdorf Goodman shirts from the same donor. Too bad they weren't my size and were all monogrammed.


----------



## Acme

GW's been building new stores in my area for a while now, and the latest one opened today. It's not too far from my house, so I couldn't resist dropping in on the grand opening madhouse. I was rather disappointed to come up almost completely empty handed.

I found six nice jackets on the suit rack, including two Brooks Brothers, but couldn't match any of them back to the pair of pants. I scanned the shirt racks, and there was nothing there but one lonely Gitman Brothers big & tall (20"-37") with a bleach stain on the shoulder.

Oh, well.


----------



## catside

Got myself two button down shirts today. A newish blue on blue tattersall loro piana, and a lesser university stripe brick color Zegna. Both summer weight. Total damage $9.95.


----------



## Orgetorix

Acme said:


> GWI found six nice jackets on the suit rack, including two Brooks Brothers, but couldn't match any of them back to the pair of pants. I scanned the shirt racks, and there was nothing there but one lonely Gitman Brothers big & tall (20"-37") with a bleach stain on the shoulder.


Goodwill, with their central-processing model, is absolutely terrible for keeping suits together. Probably 90% of the nice suit coats I find at Goodwill are sans pants.


----------



## danielm

Goodwill does that everywhere? I was hoping it was just Cincinnati.


----------



## drlivingston

Goodwill is notorious for breaking up perfectly good suits. Their merchandising model seems to be predicated by demographics. Down here in Birmingham, you see more effort toward athletic apparel and shoes. All clothing in our Goodwill stores is 25% off on Wednesdays. It's not uncommon to find a stunning Zegna jacket with no pants... it's very frustrating!


----------



## Acme

Thanks for the feedback.

On another note, one of the jackets I found was tagged Mani. Have you ever seen this particular label before?










Maybe I've seen that style of label one other time, I don't precisely recall. And here's the tag:










I'm used to seeing white labels with black lettering, and a garment tag that has Gruppo GFT on it.

However, Armani_King over at the bay implies this jacket might be legit by stating "the Mani label changed a few times over the years. The last line manufactured around 2004 had a black label that simply said,"Mani" in white letters."

What do you guys think? Is this legit?


----------



## zbix

Yeah. Mani is/was a tier to Armani.

When in doubt hit up the other forum. There's some pretty good info in that thread on it.


----------



## catside

^ Generally not worth picking.


----------



## Acme

Thanks, guys.


----------



## CMDC

Really lousy pickings for myself but I did find a beautiful Hermes scarf for my wife.


----------



## catside

Press tweed, exact fit for me. Was insanely cheap at 3.99. Perfect.


----------



## AncientMadder

CMDC said:


> Really lousy pickings for myself but I did find a beautiful Hermes scarf for my wife.


Nice! I've found two Hermes scarves for my wife. It's a pretty thrilling experience and definitely scores some points. You'll have to post a picture if you get a chance.



catside said:


> Press tweed, exact fit for me. Was insanely cheap at 3.99. Perfect.


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Topsider

My wife has better luck at the thrift stores than I do, clothing-wise. I suspect it's because women tend to get rid of their clothes when fashion or their dress size changes, whereas men often keep things until they fall apart.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Topsider, I suspect your suspicions are spot-on. Particularly with new, unworn items that are passed on to the Thrifts. My wife always seems to be finding brand new items, with the tags still attached, and I think that over the years, I have found just one such mans item...a golf shirt! :icon_scratch:


----------



## drlivingston

Shoes and ties are usually easy finds at thrift stores. They are more subject to individual taste. If a woman buys her man a pair of AE's that he doesn't care for, he is more likely to donate them when she isn't looking. Likewise, if a guy receives a couple of unwanted 7-folds as a gift from his kids, he is likely to wear them once and donate them. Their loss is our treasure.


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Press tweed, exact fit for me. Was insanely cheap at 3.99. Perfect.


Well, that beats my pair of deuces. Really nice find.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> Shoes and ties are usually easy finds at thrift stores.


Ties, I agree, but shoes? You are lucky, sir. The GWs and SAs here all have large shoe racks, of which perhaps only twenty pairs at the end of the rack are men's shoes, and it's a wasteland of battered Rockport, Stacey Adams, and Bostonian. I do see AE's, but it's not on the frequency of a couple of pair at every store, and most of them I pass up for poor condition.

*Sigh* I must come visit Birmingham and do a bit of thrifting.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I haven't found a pair of shoes or a decent sack jacket in any size at a thrift since December.


----------



## catside

I have been lucky in terms of shoes. I pass more than I buy bc I am eBay lazy. Last week I passed a sparingly born Mezlan medallion toe, suede Bally, several opera pumps of various brands, one Alden- half sole replaced, quite a bit of AEs and US made Bostonian/Florsheims. They cost 10-15 bucks range, after cleaning renovating etc usually sell 40-50 range. After ebay fees etc usually leave 10 bucks which is not worth my time. I have so many shoes now that I buy very sparingly.


----------



## Orgetorix

Pretty good luck today - a Southwick charcoal herringbone sack suit in my size at the thrift store today (thanks, danielm!) and a NOS pair of J&M shell wingtips at a used-shoe store - you can find them in the SALES forum.


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> quite a bit of AEs and US made Bostonian/Florsheims...


After joining this forum, I've decided that I need to assemble a collection of vintage Florsheim Imperials in various colors. I find these shoes just often enough to keep the game pretty interesting, though none yet in my size.

I must say that I am very impressed with the quality of vintage Imperials, compared to what is available today. It seems that properly cared for, the shoes would last decades.

Fortunately shoes in my neck of the woods average about $5 per pair.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Nothing spectacular today: a white PRL Yarmouth to round out my apparently ever growing collection of pony shirts (which are much more popular than BB due to my proximity to UCF; as a friend of mine puts it, they're 'frattire') and a pair of suede Bass moc-boots straight from the outlets across town for a whole six bucks. 

On the blues side, a pair of US-made Weejuns, a pair of LE penny loafers, and some Rockports (all without the high shine treatment and with thick, sturdy leather) - all too wide for me :frown: And those J&M Crown loafers that keep staring at me from the rack aren't getting any larger...


----------



## dkoernert

Couple of finds from recently:
Alden (correct me if I am wrong) for BB Shell Cordovan PTB's:

















My favorite find to date. H. Freeman 3/2 tweed suit. This thing is awesome:


----------



## crs

Wow on the H.Freeman tweed suit.


----------



## Mox

This is neither blues nor brag: probably more a close call. I'll be brave enough to admit that a medium grey 5-button in my size caught my eye. I was saved from wondering if I ever would wear it by the fact that its buttons were shank—the cuff buttons were mounted proud, but did not stand so, flopping over almost sideways.

I understand that these are considered fashion suits and are typically worn by Hollywood types, so that's likely for the best.


----------



## Mox

crs said:


> Wow on the H.Freeman tweed suit.


I'm thinking the same about the shoes.

After my initial small finds, I'm having a dry run. It's interesting to see how long the motivation from those early dopamine spikes affects my eagerness.


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> Couple of finds from recently:
> Alden (correct me if I am wrong) for BB Shell Cordovan PTB's...
> 
> My favorite find to date. H. Freeman 3/2 tweed suit. This thing is awesome...


Very nice finds, especially the vintage H Freeman.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

dkoernert said:


> Hickey Freeman orphans, and several BB orphans. 2 staple NWT BB repp ties, and some BB Golf polos and a Burberry Golf polo made up for it.


What is an orphan?


----------



## leisureclass

^ A suit jacket that is missing the matching pants.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

32rollandrock said:


> 3/2 sack hopsack


What does 3/2, sack and hopsack mean? I'm new this thread but I love thrifting.


----------



## Topsider

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> What does 3/2, sack and hopsack mean? I'm new this thread but I love thrifting.


3/2 a.k.a. 3R2 - a 3-button jacket with the lapels rolled to the 2nd button. 
Sack - a suit jacket or sportcoat cut without front darts
Hopsack - a loosely-woven wool or poly-wool material typically used for navy blazer

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Glossary-amp-Abbreviations&highlight=glossary


----------



## roman totale XVII

Great charcoal herringbone Southwick suit jacket at Goodwill. Hefty fabric in lovely condition, beautiful 3/2 roll and the softest of shoulders. Pants nowhere to be seen...


----------



## crs

J.Press glenplaid sack suit. Had trousers, which were glenplaid but unfortunately not quite the same glenplaid (tan threads in places where the jacket had light blue).


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Recently passed on a Hickey Freeman pinstripe suit. The shoulders had started to show signs of pilling and the pants needed too many alterations for me.


----------



## crs

Pair of Bills plain-front khaki shorts, my size. Funny, I was in a hurry and just running my hand over the rack, felt the fabric and thought, "Are these ..." Indeed.

A dozen HSM Silver Trumpeter suits and one Golden, all in my size, but darted, no solids and nothing I especially wanted. I have not seen so many suits all from one person before this.


----------



## danielm

I picked up my winnings from a local estate sale - 8 vintage Brooks Brothers Makers OCBDs and 2 vintage Brooksweave OCBDs - all in their original packaging, with tags. Size 15 32. Pics will follow.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Mox said:


> This is neither blues nor brag: probably more a close call. I'll be brave enough to admit that a medium grey 5-button in my size caught my eye. I was saved from wondering if I ever would wear it by the fact that its buttons were shank-the cuff buttons were mounted proud, but did not stand so, flopping over almost sideways.
> 
> I understand that these are considered fashion suits and are typically worn by Hollywood types, so that's likely for the best.


They were considered fashion suits, and were typically worn by Hollywood types, in 1997. If you want to look like a character in _Spice World_, you'll be set.


----------



## Acme

crs said:


> A dozen HSM Silver Trumpeter suits and one Golden, all in my size, but darted, no solids and nothing I especially wanted. I have not seen so many suits all from one person before this.


Congratulations on finding your first Dead Gentleman.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Acme said:


> Congratulations on finding your first Dead Gentleman.


The best is when I found a Bar Mitzvah note from 1978 in a pocket of a jacket at the Salvation Army.


----------



## Acme

Ed Reynolds said:


> The best is when I found a Bar Mitzvah note from 1978 in a pocket of a jacket at the Salvation Army.


Not too long ago I found a half pint bottle of cheap rye in the left hand pocket of a jacket. Unfortunately, it was empty!


----------



## nonartful dodger

Still looking for shells that are my size, any shells. Came across a Paul Staurt blazer in good condition, and a HF wool/silk sportcoat. They're at my tailors, who rock on reweaving. Can't wait till thy're done.


----------



## drlivingston

Today was a good day. I travelled north of Birmingham about an hour to Decatur, AL. I hit three thrift stores there and came away with the following:
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2712425080101800887cBzMZq
Clockwise from top left
1) Johnston & Murphy Brennan plain toe taupe oxfords (practically new) size 9M
2) Johnston & Murphy Brown dress shoes size 11M
3) Salvatore Ferragamo Brown dress loafer size 10D
4) Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft brown long-wings (beautiful shoes) size 10 1/2 C/A
5) Cole-Haan Burgundy kiltie monk-strap (almost new) size 9 1/2D
6) Johnston & Murphy Brown saddle shoes size 9 1/2M
Also pictured are a couple of real ancient madder ties and a nice Talbott Best of Class tie all purchased today!
The shoes and the ties came to a grand total (tax included) of $59.45! Too bad that I don't need any of it... lol


----------



## Trotsky1940

Went home for a week and bought two BB casual shirts, didn't notice until I got back to the house that the cuff on one were frayed pretty bad..... doh! The other one is a 346. 

Back here there's a nice Norman Hilton, BB Brooksease and a Corbin on the suit rack, the best selection in quite some time. But they are all size 42S....


----------



## danielm

Pics of yesterday's NOS Brooks Bros. find. 8 Makers, 1 Brooksweave, 1 Brookscloth. I believe everything to be early 80s. All will be available on the sales thread, or in my Etsy store.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Wow. I'm shopping in the wrong Cincy thrifts! Nice find.


----------



## Taken Aback

The stuff of thrifty dreams.


----------



## catside

Good job on those shirts.


----------



## Acme

ArtVandalay said:


> Wow. I'm shopping in the wrong Cincy thrifts! Nice find.


Indeed, nice find.

I believe he said that he picked those up from an estate sale. I've been to estate sales in the past, but never really bothered to look at the clothes. I'm going to have to give it a try now.

Now where'd I put my list? Oh, here it is.


----------



## danielm

That was my first good estate sale find. I've done a few closet clean outs in the past, but never found anything worthy of mention. 

That find will keep me going to estate sales for a very long time.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Gucci tie @ Junior League of New Orleans for $3.


----------



## Maroon

Went home to the midwest, and came away with a pair of NOS unfinished Brooks Brothers madras trousers. Now I need the light yellow polo to go with them...


----------



## crs

crs said:


> J.Press glenplaid sack suit. Had trousers, which were glenplaid but unfortunately not quite the same glenplaid (tan threads in places where the jacket had light blue).


Someone apparently bought this. Either he did not look closely enough or did not care.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I got some Florsheim captoe bals today, plus a vintage Hawaiian shirt and some very nice hangers. 

The downside is that I stopped in at a outdoor outfitters and tried on a Barbour Beaufort. I really want one now, but it could not be farther from happening. Maybe I'll score one at the thrift.


----------



## Mox

I decided to drive over to Buffalo and spent the afternoon going around to various thrift stores to see what they were like. The Goodwill stores were a bust, but at the end of the day, I spotted an Am-Vets and picked up a Harris Tweed. Across the street was the Buffalo Mission Thrift with two more and several Brooks Brothers OCBDs, one a plaid (I'm not sure how to distinguish a madras). None of them fit me, but I picked them up anyway, thinking someone here might want them. I'll put them in the TRAD thrift thread, hopefully soon. (Hm, I thought the HT were a bit more sought-after. Looking at eBay just now, that doesn't seem to be the case. Oh well. If no one wants them, at least the money went someplace useful.)

At the last GW I found a navy pinstripe Hickey Freeman Bespoke. At first I thought it was just an orphaned jacket, but I located the trousers (and reunited another orphan as well). The jacket fit well enough, but the 13" rise on the trousers looked extreme to me, not remembering what normal was. I really need to write down my own measurements. Being quite worn out and too tired to debate, I decided not to gamble with any more money and headed for home without them.

So the day didn't result with anything for myself, but at least now I know the general shape of things there and that it probably won't be worth the bother for a dedicated trip out again.


----------



## Acme

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The downside is that I stopped in at a outdoor outfitters and tried on a Barbour Beaufort. I really want one now, but it could not be farther from happening. Maybe I'll score one at the thrift.


Good luck with that! I never find those...

Now I'm curious, not remembering off the top of my head what a Barbour Beaufort will set me back, so I googled it. 
_*
Orvis has them for $45! *_This picture on Google Shopping links to the Orvis site...










where I find that Google is just teasing me. Turns out that the hood is $45. The jacket itself is $398.

Alternatively, it looks like you can get them off eBay for $150. Now I know what to put on my Christmas list.


----------



## Acme

Mox said:


> I decided to drive over to Buffalo and spent the afternoon going around to various thrift stores to see what they were like. The Goodwill stores were a bust, but at the end of the day, I spotted an Am-Vets and picked up a Harris Tweed. Across the street was the Buffalo Mission Thrift with two more and several Brooks Brothers OCBDs, one a plaid (I'm not sure how to distinguish a madras). None of them fit me, but I picked them up anyway, thinking someone here might want them. I'll put them in the TRAD thrift thread, hopefully soon. (Hm, I thought the HT were a bit more sought-after. Looking at eBay just now, that doesn't seem to be the case. Oh well. If no one wants them, at least the money went someplace useful.)
> 
> At the last GW I found a navy pinstripe Hickey Freeman Bespoke. At first I thought it was just an orphaned jacket, but I located the trousers (and reunited another orphan as well). The jacket fit well enough, but the 13" rise on the trousers looked extreme to me, not remembering what normal was. I really need to write down my own measurements. Being quite worn out and too tired to debate, I decided not to gamble with any more money and headed for home without them.
> 
> So the day didn't result with anything for myself, but at least now I know the general shape of things there and that it probably won't be worth the bother for a dedicated trip out again.


For me, at least, three Harris Tweeds and an HF Bespoke suit would be a pretty good day.

Don't pay much attention to recent stats on eBay. Harris Tweed does very well, but with the heat wave I'm not surprised if they aren't selling well right now. If you want to list them on eBay, wait until fall and you should do fine.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Acme

Oh, and here's what Madras looks like:


----------



## Mox

Acme said:


> I hope that helps!


It does. Thank you!


----------



## dkoernert

Acme said:


> Good luck with that! I never find those...
> 
> Now I'm curious, not remembering off the top of my head what a Barbour Beaufort will set me back, so I googled it.
> _*
> Orvis has them for $45! *_This picture on Google Shopping links to the Orvis site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where I find that Google is just teasing me. Turns out that the hood is $45. The jacket itself is $398.
> 
> Alternatively, it looks like you can get them off eBay for $150. Now I know what to put on my Christmas list.


That was a cruel, cruel post man. All I saw was Barbour Beaufort for $45, only to be disappointed when I kept reading. :frown:


----------



## crs

Three new ecru BB buttondowns, $4 each, all in my size. I have minimal experience wearing ecru (had one in my 20s). I guess they go with anything, but I am thinking olive trousers work best?


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

I feel like I hit the jack pot today with this sweet blazer from Saks Fifth Avenue line. It is brand spanken new with the pockets still sewed together. Did I mention that it's in my size (42R)?


I also grabbed to sweet ties. One of them didn't have a brand but I could tell it was of some quality. The other tie was a brand new brooks brothers tie. 


Today was a good day.


----------



## Mox

I like the looks of both of the ties, but are those... staples?
*shudder*


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Mox said:


> I like the looks of both of the ties, but are those... staples?
> *shudder*


Yes those are staples. I can't complain when I purchase ties @ $5 & $3.

Check out this Louis Vuitton tie I picked up last year @ this same thrift store for $8.


----------



## danielm

Today's find: my first Ermenegildo Zegna tie. And a Ralph Lauren Purple Label ancient madder.


----------



## Taken Aback

Mox said:


> I like the looks of both of the ties, but are those... staples?
> *shudder*


It's more common than you think.


----------



## Acme

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> I feel like I hit the jack pot today with this sweet blazer from Saks Fifth Avenue line...


Nice jacket! Looking at the tag, it looks like Jack Victor manufactured that for Saks. I've always liked JV.


----------



## Acme

So I dropped by the SA around the corner from my house today, and while perusing the coat rack, I found a medium gray Aquascutum men's coat. 40R, made in Canada, 48% cashmere.

Should I have bought that? I think maybe I should have...


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Acme said:


> Nice jacket! Looking at the tag, it looks like Jack Victor manufactured that for Saks. I've always liked JV.


I'm not familiar with Jack Victor brand. I'd imagine I still received a good deal at $24?


----------



## Topsider

Y'know, there's a reason some of those ties ended up in the thrift store.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Acme

^Jack Victor is a quality midrange brand. Check out this thread for a more detailed discussion of their products.

Does it fit you well, and do you look good in the mirror when wearing it? If so, you got a good deal :cool2:.


----------



## Tilton

Topsider said:


> Y'know, there's a reason some of those ties ended up in the thrift store.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Yep. Just because it says Luis Vuitton on the back doesn't make it good looking. I've bumped into plenty of Ferragamo ties that I found just hideous.


----------



## Topsider

Not to mention the fact that Gucci and Louis Vuitton are some of the most counterfeited brands in the world. There's a good chance those ties aren't even real. They're real ugly, though.


----------



## mr.v

Welcome to the forum Abraham, I would wear the gucci tie and the bb tie, and even though it's not my style, I would have definitely bought the lv for $8. That lv could fetch a pretty penny online if you decide to flip it. I'm not sure if the gucci or lv are authentic, but spoo from the styleforum is the "name brand whisperer" that fool knows everything there is to know about the thrifting business. Just don't show the guys from the styleforum your bb tie, someone there will make fun of it for being...... ugly.
Keep at it and I hope you keep posting your finds. I would post mine, but I'm terrible at posting pictures. How do you get your pictures to show up here so big? Mines show up like little thumbnails you have to click to enlarge, not very exciting IMO.


----------



## Acme

^As for hosting photos, it's fairly easy. Get a third party free photo hosting service (I use google photos), and upload your photos to that. Then insert the photo link into your post.

If you upload photos to the forum, you're limited to very small pics. If you use a third party service, you can link to photos of any size. Good luck!


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

*I have never bought clothing to fit in.*



Topsider said:


> Not to mention the fact that Gucci and Louis Vuitton are some of the most counterfeited brands in the world. There's a good chance those ties aren't even real. They're real ugly, though.


Thanks for your observation. After careful deliberation, I have concluded that the Gucci tie isn't real. Something about the cloth just isn't right to me. Not to mention that the G's on the tie don't scream Gucci. I have a couple pair of Gucci loafers with G's on them and Gucci is not shy about letting you know who the manufacturer is.

The Louis Vuitton tie is authentic. My friend at the Louis Vuitton store confirmed it.

Concerning your opinion about them both being ugly is another thing all together. This discussion is a taste preference and I really like the LV tie. I would probably concern myself with the opinions of others concerning my wardrobe when said others start to pay for my wardrobe. Until then, I will continue to make questionable decision.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

mr.v said:


> Welcome to the forum Abraham


Thanks, I'm happy I found a place to post my thrift store finds and seek help distinguishing between trash and treasure.



mr.v said:


> How do you get your pictures to show up here so big?


I use Tapatalk on my HTC EVO 4g. I'm surprised the pictures have been so big and clear myself. The only thing I don't like about using tapatalk is the self hosting of the pictures. If you take a picture and decide to let tapatalk host it, you will only be able to see the picture on the forum. I like to keep every picture I take. No worries there's a easy way to get around this.


----------



## mr.v

Acme, Abraham, Thanks for the picture posting tips. I'll give them a try.


----------



## Timeisaperception

I have a funny feeling that my Goodwill is about to get an infusion of TNSIL clothing; I ran across a Racquet branded herringbone sports coat ('Racquet - Natural Shoulder Clothing of Distinction') with quite literally *no *shoulder padding whatsoever. It also wasn't in my size. :frown:

On the quirkier side, I ran across a short-sleeved Pendleton flannel and immediately snatched it up due to it's oddity. Turns out someone had the sleeves hemmed, judging from the variations in thread color, but it'll make a good sports shirt when Florida decides to dip down to Winter levels (see: 60 degrees.)


----------



## caravan70

Jack Victor stuff is quite well-made - it's great for travel, especially. You can stick it in a suitcase and it'll be wonderful when you drag it out of there. I think you did well, Abraham.


----------



## Fratelli

I sold one from my Etsy shop for about $100. You can find some really good ones out there.


----------



## Welch2ndWest

Lately, I have been on a role. This week I found a great pair of vintage (1980's I think) Brooks Brothers navy colored Linen pants $2.50. A vintage made in the USA khaki colored Haspel wash and wear poplin (blend?) sport coat $2.50. The coat has natural shoulders and a hook vent; however, it does have darts. Despite the last element it is a really nice coat. The last find was a Paul Stuart sport coat (Stuart II model) $5.50. It is made from an Italian cloth, which is a blend of 70% silk and 30% wool. All of these items are in my size and are at my tailor, who is making small tweaks here and there.


----------



## danielm

Found my very first pair of Alden's today (what can I say, I'm in Cincinnati). Unfortunately, the right shoe had a huge gash across the toe. 

Not the kind of scar that adds character.


----------



## nonartful dodger

Not necessarily trad, but a score on a HF fully canvassed sportcoat with wool/silk blend and a Paul Stuart blazer. One observation is that the thrift that I frequent is getting less and less of the great finds that I once found. Has anyone else found this to the case in your neck of the woods?


----------



## crs

nonartful dodger said:


> One observation is that the thrift that I frequent is getting less and less of the great finds that I once found. Has anyone else found this to the case in your neck of the woods?


I find thrifting completely unpredictable, which is why I am addicted to it.


----------



## Hardiw1

nonartful dodger said:


> Not necessarily trad, but


That doesn't seem to be a big issue in this thread lately.


----------



## Taken Aback

Boutique thrift shops, or those managed by some with boutique mindsets, have ruined them. It was such people who introduced separate sections for "better" merchandise. Housing Works, for all the laudable charity work they have done, has been run like this, and they, I believe, were the originators of the online auction idea that GW and SA have also adopted. In one sense, they ought to try to get whatever they can, provided the majority of profit serves a charity, but it can also be quite off-putting.

I've always wondered if thrifts lose more in volume this way.


----------



## Hitch

Portland has two Good Will boutiques, one is officially so named. That does seem to affect the hunting.


----------



## crs

The fact is that where I live, within a one-hour radius on any given day of thrifting, I could assemble a decent enough wardrobe for a basic suit-wearing or business-casual job, if darts aren't a deal-breaker. Except for shoes; that's a little tougher.


----------



## nonartful dodger

Hardiw1 said:


> That doesn't seem to be a big issue in this thread lately.


That's true, but great finds, nevertheless. I guess the point is that I used to find great trad peices such as sack suits, the right BB shirts, heck, even shells in great condition on a regular basis. Not my size, but they were there. If I find a BB shirt now, it's frayed to the point of being a "wash the car" item. I did find a Chipp madras sportcoat; but that, now, is an oasis in the desert. As an aside to Hardiw, Auburn is the best in the "kudzu" league.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ A keen eye my friend. You must be, at the least, marginally familiar with the campus.


----------



## Mox

Hardiw1 said:


> That doesn't seem to be a big issue in this thread lately.


Hm. I hadn't noticed that this thread was in the Trad header. Oops.


----------



## nonartful dodger

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ A keen eye my friend. You must be, at the least, marginally familiar with the campus.


Grandfather from Opelika. Mom, Dad, brother, uncle, cousins, yes, I've spent a few weekends there. I was the rebel with me staying in the Georgia educational system, and no, not UGA.


----------



## almosthandsome

Hello all, new to dressing well, and even newer to the thrifting game. This thread is an inspiration! Slimmer pickings out here in the Oregon territory - gentlemen's dress here requires the "nice" Birkenstocks. Still, some good finds at GW and Salvation Army today. Brooks Brothers mid-grey wool trousers, too large for me but a great gift for my brother, a more robust figure ($3.99). And a BB "makers" tie with a pattern I've seen a lot, but a nice texture up close ($2.99). 
































Also, this Madras jacket which fits me like a glove ($4.99) from "College Hall," a brand I've seen around but on which I can't find much information. It feels authentic, though I will admit I'm not very familiar with the cloth.


----------



## Mox

almosthandsome said:


> And a BB "makers" tie with a pattern I've seen a lot, but a nice texture up close ($2.99).


I think I've seen some version of that tie at every thrift store I've been in, though the brand may vary. (I also picked one up.)


----------



## dks202

Dang, yesterday at a local Goodwill I found several like new Hickey Freeman and Oxxford suits and sport coats. They were 54L ... I wear 44L 

Also lots or Loro Piana shirts from the same guy size 18 x 34


----------



## Acme

crs said:


> I find thrifting completely unpredictable, which is why I am addicted to it.


+1 to that.


----------



## Acme

almosthandsome said:


> Also, this Madras jacket which fits me like a glove ($4.99) from "College Hall," a brand I've seen around but on which I can't find much information. It feels authentic, though I will admit I'm not very familiar with the cloth.


I love old jackets like that. I've also found a couple of College Hall items in my travels. I think they're probably a defunct middle of the road maker from the middle of the last century. From the days when trad was mainstream.


----------



## drlivingston

dks202 said:


> Also lots or Loro Piana shirts from the same guy size 18 x 34


Aaarrgghhhh... and they are my size! Shoes and ties are easy to find in Alabama. Quality dress shirts in decent condition are a far more precious commodity.


----------



## Taken Aback

drlivingston said:


> Shoes and ties are easy to find in Alabama.


I need to move.


----------



## danielm

Shoes are easy to find in Cincinnati, too. As long as you want Stacy Adams or Rockport.


----------



## CMDC

Still pretty grim here in DC. Can't wait until the fall changeover in inventory begins. Did find a nwt BB pocket square as well as a few BB ties and a JMcLaughlin lobster motif belt.

On the down side, I must have come across a half dozen or more clearly fake Lacoste and RL polos plus an absolutley hideous Charvet tie. Also a nice solid Ben Silver repp that had tip wear.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Found this Zegna linen sports coat with working buttons @ a St. Vincent DePaul store for $2.99 plus tax. It was half off. What a steal.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> Found this Zegna linen sports coat with working buttons @ a St. Vincent DePaul store for $2.99 plus tax. It was half off. What a steal.


I think they got the better deal...


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

EastVillageTrad said:


> I think they got the better deal...


You don't care for the coat?


----------



## brantley11

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> You don't care for the coat?


Abraham- I think you are more inclined to fashion forward clothing. This section of the forum is for traditional clothing; therefore, you are not going to find a lot of guys here that are going to get excited about Zegna, Canali and the other "high end brands". Don't take it personally, but that is why people are commenting the way they are about your recent finds.


----------



## dkoernert

The buttons on that Zegna are pretty sweet looking though.


----------



## Topsider

Abraham: Nobody's trying to be mean or anything. The stuff you're posting just isn't appropriate for the trad forum.

Based on your avatar, I'm sure you look quite good in your clothes. In fact, I'd love to see some pics of your outfits. In the fashion forum, of course.


----------



## Taken Aback

Trad, or Ivy League, is just a different type of style. It's not necessarily better, but certain forms of apparel comprise the style, and others don't.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Topsider said:


> Abraham: Nobody's trying to be mean or anything. The stuff you're posting just isn't appropriate for the trad forum.
> 
> Based on your avatar, I'm sure you look quite good in your clothes. In fact, I'd love to see some pics of your outfits. In the fashion forum, of course.


Thanks for the info. Now I know and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Hardiw1

^


----------



## catside

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> Thanks for the info. Now I know and knowing is half the battle.


Many of us thrifting addicts are also on the styleforum thrift thread for nontradly finds. You may want to browse it first though. They will not be impressed with a Z Zegna. Wonderful MOP buttons if you ask me.


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Many of us thrifting addicts are also on the styleforum thrift thread for nontradly finds. You may want to browse it first though. They will not be impressed with a Z Zegna. Wonderful MOP buttons if you ask me.


+1. Welcome to a fascinating, frustrating, and addictive hobby, AbrahamFromNewOrleans.


----------



## Mox

Two Hickey Freeman customs:

1 - Med grey 9/16" herringbone with alternating very fine red, white, and blue pinstripes at the transitions.

2 - Midnight blue tuxedo with shawl lapel. The pants were off on their own, so being separate saved me a few bucks. They were easy to spot.

Both are 44R, pants around 36", so they won't fit me, unfortunately. A real shame, as I would love to keep both—eBay is likely. Being in Rochester, I've seen a number of HF, but these are the first that I've purchased. Up until this past week I've only been buying for myself rather than trying to profit. I had only just stopped into this store two days ago, so I'm glad I decided to check it again as I drove by this evening.

--edit--

Hm... I just noticed that the lapels are the jacket fabric with no facing. The pants do have the black stripes.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

42R Navy blue with chaulk stripes. The suit came with pants that fit me well enough. I'll take it to my tailor in the fall for alterations. 

Is this more traditional?


----------



## Hardiw1

Vineyard Vines GTH chinos in my alma mater's color. These will be perfect for football season.


----------



## Topsider

^ Nice catch.


----------



## almosthandsome

Work had me a few hours away from home today, and asking around led me to a little shop with awesome treasure secreted away. By far my best find yet: Hickey Freeman Canterbury line for Nordstrom. Mint. Beautiful navy with light gold check. _*4 measly bucks!*_ Sleeves & cuffs up a bit and and it's good to go. First thrifted suit I've bought for myself. Also grabbed this Jos. A. Bank tie for a buck, in pics with suit. Warning: late night stubble + red eye:
































Four dollars never made me so happy. Even that time with the burrito. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Not bad at all. Looks like the chest is a bit snug, but with your build you probably have that issue with a lot of jackets. If you have a competent tailor and want to spend the money, have him work on those wrinkles in the upper sleeves. The sleeves will need to be taken off and rotated and/or reshaped.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL...or perhaps too many of those burritos mentioned at the end of his earlier post!


----------



## almosthandsome

Thanks for the tip, Orgetorix. I know sleeve rotation can be a little more advanced/spendy. I'll see what my gal can do. 

And Eagle, "Blame the man, never blame the burrito." Ghandi said that. I think. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mox

I love how much I am learning on AAAC.
https://www.bespokenn.com/post/7262423673/adjusting-sleeve-pitch


----------



## g3dahl

When I found this Grenfell jacket at my local GW a few days ago, I was at first confused. It was in the section of men's jackets, but the GW tag identified it as a ladies'. The size tag said 38"/97cm, yet the jacket fit me nicely (although my chest size is 44":icon_scratch. The zipper pull was on the left. Considering the 7-day return policy, I decided to take it home for a closer look.










Turned out to be a good idea. I poked around online and learned that zippers on European and UK garments are oriented this way regardless of gender. This answer made sense, since the style seemed to be more appropriate for a men's jacket. Here are the fabric and size tags:

 

Finally, a closer view of the collar tag:


----------



## tonylumpkin

Only bragging today. These weren't bargain basement priced, but they were thrifted at less than 10% of retail. NWOB Alden for Brooks Brothers black LHS penny loafers in shell cordovan. Most amazing of all..they're my size. Can't decide whether to keep them or not as I don't wear black shoes all that often.


----------



## Topsider

^ You're kidding, right? Those are classic! Wear 'em with jeans, if nothing else. They'd look great with a navy poplin suit this summer, or gray flannels and a navy blazer once it gets a little colder.


----------



## CMDC

^One of those finds that makes the lousy thrifting days worthwhile. If those are 10.5 and you want to flip 'em, you know who to PM :smile:


----------



## tonylumpkin

Topsider said:


> ^ You're kidding, right? Those are classic! Wear 'em with jeans, if nothing else. They'd look great with a navy poplin suit this summer, or gray flannels and a navy blazer once it gets a little colder.


I love the shoes! I already have them in #8. The trouble is my aversion to black shoes with almost anything but formalwear and funeral attire. I'm afraid I'd always opt for the #8s and these would just sit in the closet.


----------



## Topsider

tonylumpkin said:


> I love the shoes! I already have them in #8. The trouble is my aversion to black shoes with almost anything but formalwear and funeral attire. I'm afraid I'd always opt for the #8s and these would just sit in the closet.


Wear 'em with your tux, then. 

Kidding, of course. As CMDC said, if they're a 10-1/2 wide, I'll be glad to take them off your hands.


----------



## tonylumpkin

CMDC said:


> ^One of those finds that makes the lousy thrifting days worthwhile. If those are 10.5 and you want to flip 'em, you know who to PM :smile:





Topsider said:


> Wear 'em with your tux, then.
> 
> Kidding, of course. As CMDC said, if they're a 10-1/2 wide, I'll be glad to take them off your hands.


They're 13 Es. Exactly the same as my #8 LHSs. The best fitting shoes I own. (Do I sound like I'm trying to convince myself?)


----------



## Taken Aback

We seem to be at a 10.5W convention. Looks like I won't have much luck in the exchange with you guys around.


----------



## sbdivemaster

If you wear jeans at all, you should keep those! They'd look smokin' with some nice dark indigo.


----------



## CaptainAddy

tonylumpkin said:


> They're 13 Es. Exactly the same as my #8 LHSs. The best fitting shoes I own. (Do I sound like I'm trying to convince myself?)


My size. Dammit. Ugh... I don't guess you'd be willing to let them go at or around the same price?


----------



## danielm

Snagged my first Brioni today.


----------



## Acme

^Congratulations!


----------



## Mox

Nice!

I picked up a pair of J&M Handcrafted black split-toe pennies in great shape. I generally don't care for either split-toe or penny loafers on their own, but for some reason, the two together work for me.

Speaking of 10.5 wide, these are 10.5E and I'm a 10.5D or 10E, so these a tad big for me. I'm giving them a polish and then will decide what to do with them.


----------



## Taken Aback

Snap a pic and put it up. There may be some interest.


----------



## CMDC

NWOT Hilditch and Key dress shirt. Also a Nick Hilton suit in my size that I'm hoping will go 50% off Sunday. Too steep now but this store discounts different things each Sunday.


----------



## Topsider

Brioni? What's that? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Acme

Been looking for one of these for several weeks now, and can finally cross it off my list:










$5 for the box and all the brushes, can't beat that. It looks like there's a bit of water damage to the top of the box, but that adds character. A couple of coats of linseed oil should do the trick quite nicely.


----------



## danielm

Thrifted my new pal, Manny the Headless Salesman. He's one well-dressed son of a birch, in a thrift fit Ralph Ralph Lauren two button navy suit with a very faint windowpane pattern. Shirt by Brooks Brothers, all courtesy of the local GW.


----------



## Acme

danielm said:


> Thrifted my new pal, Manny the Headless Salesman.


Congratulations! Seriously, I NEVER find those at thrift stores, and male dress forms seem to only rarely show up on CL, at high prices to boot! That's a great find.


----------



## CMDC

After weeks of really mediocre thrifting, I finally hit a honey hole today. For me, Charvet and Dunhill shirt, two pair of Brooks linen/cotton pants, some BB braces (may sell those), plus a nice pair of brown shortwings.

For the exchange will be a brand new pair of AE Park Aves in black (11D); a BB navy blazer; assorted BB shirts; a really nice Viyella in Royal Stuart pattern; PRL seersucker pants; and a few other goodies, including a mystery emblematic from Hampton Hall NY.


----------



## Acme

I was out playing hookie tonight, and dropped by two stores.

At the first, I found a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch light grey glen check overcoat (the original Abercrombie and Fitch). From the label, it dated to when they had three stores: New York, Chicago, and San Francisco). But it had a couple moth holes, so I had to leave it.

At the second, I found a vintage Brooks Brothers 346 Tweed sack jacket, with the 3/2 roll. But it had a 1/4 inch moth hole in the left front pocket flap, and a 1/4 inch moth hole in the back. So I had to leave it.

It's enough to make me swear off thrifting for a month.


----------



## leisureclass

CMDC said:


> After weeks of really mediocre thrifting...


It's been terrible around here too, I haven't found anything good in weeks. Summer dry spell I guess. Hopefully I'm due for a turnaround like you had


----------



## CMDC

^I'm noticing that the stores around here are starting to switch over to fall clothes. More dress shirts and suits are being put out. Fewer t-shirts and shorts. It seems as if they have a big stockpile that they don't put out during the summer that's now starting to appear. At least that's what I hope.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

I purchase this lovely 3 2 roll 6 years ago. It was made by Harris Tweed. I plan on keeping this until I leave in a pine box. 

I believe this is a sack jacket.


----------



## Acme

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> I purchase this lovely 3 2 roll 6 years ago. It was made by Harris Tweed. I plan on keeping this until I leave in a pine box.


It's great to find Harris Tweeds in rare and interesting patterns, rather than just the standard issue grey or brown herringbone. That's a nice looking jacket.


----------



## mr.v

Abraham, that is one sweet piece of tweed. Don't tell me it's a 38


----------



## dkoernert

I found a sweet equestrian helmet Hermes emblematic today. Sadly, it was in horrific condition. I did, however, stumble across the thrift where I THINK the local Jos A Bank dumps their old stuff. 40+ shirts with the tags cut out (only brand that was missing tags) that looked to be unworn. I am not a huge fan of their shirts, but at $2.50 a piece for staple color traveller shirts, I couldn't resist.


----------



## yen157

*oh well*

Along with two OK ties (BB repp and pink Tyrwhitt seven fold), I scored the nicest flannel trousers I've ever seen before. Charcoal pinstripe, they're almost certainly orphaned, but that's OK. I don't wear a lot of suits, but I would have loved if the jacket was in the thrift along with this. They're bespoke and everything about them is superb. The tailor had signed the side of one of the pockets. I could only make out "Hardy". The other word (last name?) appears to be "Belkel" or something like that. Damn, I wish I had the jacket or the tailor's name at the very least! oh well


----------



## dkoernert

I'd love to see a photo of the Tyrwhitt 7-fold, I've seen a bunch of their ties but never a 7 fold.


----------



## yen157

dkoernert said:


> I'd love to see a photo of the Tyrwhitt 7-fold, I've seen a bunch of their ties but never a 7 fold.


At the cleaners, but when it comes back I'll snap a few photos.


----------



## leisureclass

Picked up some very classic looking Corbin cords yesterday. Great fit, slim but not tapered or tight, rise that's very high by modern standards, pretty wide wale. I'm very excited. Maybe my dry spell is over.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

mr.v said:


> Abraham, that is one sweet piece of tweed. Don't tell me it's a 38


No label but it fits like a 42r. This jacket will be passed on to my heirs.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> ^I'm noticing that the stores around here are starting to switch over to fall clothes. More dress shirts and suits are being put out. Fewer t-shirts and shorts. It seems as if they have a big stockpile that they don't put out during the summer that's now starting to appear. At least that's what I hope.


I'll second this. I made the full rounds today, and the same thing is happening in my area. Most stores have shorts, t shirts, etc. on sale to clear them out.


----------



## almosthandsome

Seems the thrift-gods want me looking to the fall as well. Yesterday's venture: Pendleton suede jacket ($12.50); Lord and Taylor cashmere sweater in a nice, deep oxblood ($10); Lands End black shawl-collar cardigan ($5); and a Banana Rep sweater vest ($5). And Trad finally makes an appearance in Oregon: a Southwick for Albert ltd. 3/2 roll in my size ($10). Half-lined, so no waiting for the heat to break - this puppy gets my undivided attention. To the cleaners and tailor post-haste!









The Pendleton








Bring on the chill.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great finds, almost()! Is the second jacket made of suede or microfiber?


----------



## ATL

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> I purchase this lovely 3 2 roll 6 years ago. It was made by Harris Tweed. I plan on keeping this until I leave in a pine box.


That is awesome!

I, too, am mainly finding fall duds lately. In the past month or so, I've picked up these beauties, one for me (the non-Harris Tweed), and one for someone else (though I wish it fit!).

Vintage awesomeness that is too big:

And a Christmas jacket for me:


----------



## almosthandsome

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great finds, almost()! Is the second jacket made of suede or microfiber?


 Thanks Eagle. Jacket is Piggy-skin.


----------



## danielm

Is Kilgour, French, & Stanbury decent? Picked it up in a closet clean out at an estate sale.


----------



## Acme

danielm said:


> Is Kilgour, French, & Stanbury decent? Picked it up in a closet clean out at an estate sale.


It's just a men's shop in London, at 8 Savile Row IIRC. :biggrin:


----------



## danielm

^ACWA tag dates it 1962-1976. I'll consider this a good find.


----------



## dexconstruct

I wasn't going to go thrifting today, but I just happened to be near a Goodwill, and I couldn't pass up a quick look around. As I was going through the coats, this jumped out at me:



It turned out to be a 3/2 sack jacket in navy, likely an orphaned suit jacket.



It wasn't even close to fitting me, but I thought it might make a nice project for someone to make into a blazer. I bought it, and was sitting in my car, when it hit me that I hadn't even looked for the matching pair of pants. I took the jacket back into Goodwill, and it took me less than two minutes to find the matching pants. The dry clean tag helped.

 

So I've got a classic 3/2 sack from one of the most famous trad clothiers. I looked around to find out a little more, and all of the Chipp labels I've seen only list New York and New Haven as locations. Given that the Cambridge location closed sometime before 1960, and the union label, I think this might date from the late 1950s. Another detail which supports this is the buckle on the back of the trousers, which apparently went out of style by the early 60s.



Anyone have any idea when this was made? There is no tag, but it measures around 40 Chest/ 36 Waist. Any interest in buying it?


----------



## Acme

^Nice find!


----------



## Acacian

I had quite possibly my best thrifting score ever yesterday. I stopped in the local Goodwill, which is usually dismal, a few minutes before closing time. I just went in to look at the books, but when it was closing time there were still people in line, so I went to the jackets section for a brief look.

Lots of bad stuff, but I saw one tweed with potential. Opened the front...J Press! Hmmm...looked at the other side PRESSIDENTIAL! Donegal tweed! 3/2 roll...undarted! Okay, this won't fit...never does. Tried it on...the shoulders were fine, but these thrift jackets are always too long. Hmmm...its...the...perfect...length!

Okay, okay, there must be a hole or a ripped up lining! Examine closely...no...its perfect! Am I on Candid Camera? Am I about to be Punk'd?

At this point, it began to sink in. This is the tweed jacket I've been searching for my whole life. An oddly transcendent smile came to my face.

I approached the register and the cashier greeted me warmly. Through a fog, her voice called out, "All apparel is 50% off today..."

When they revived me, I found this and a receipt for an 8 dollar purchase in my pocket:


----------



## danielm

^whoa, nice.


----------



## Mox

Congratulation, Acacian!


----------



## Hitch

Well done Ac!


----------



## TweedyDon

Congratulations, Acacian!


----------



## roman totale XVII

Great score!

I have that exact same jacket, bought on the Exchange IIRC. I'm not totally mad on the somewhat built up shoulder, but very high quality and real heavyweight cloth. Perfect for the depths of winter.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Wow, incredible score!

Cashmere/mohair/wool blend? That sounds like something I'd want pillow cases made of... :icon_smile:


----------



## Acme

^Congratulations!


----------



## crs

Old Hickey-Freeman 3/2 tweed sack. Had faint B.O. and it was a bit ugly, too, so I passed. Some darted Southwicks and Cricketeers. No deal.


----------



## tweets_5

Picked these up today, not real familiar with what they are but hard to pass up when the price tag is still attached and says $125, and the SA has them for $5. Can someone help with exactly what they are, moleskin? Thanks


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^ Looks like moleskin


----------



## CMDC

Dunhill shirt. I have a hard time leaving nice British made shirts behind at the thrifts.


----------



## catside

In case you are not following TOF my rare shell find:










They are large for me (11 e/c) but still happy when I find interesting shoes.


----------



## Hitch

What they are is fantastic. Well done.


----------



## redmanca

Got some good stuff at my local honey-hole. Nothing fancy, but stuff I needed.










Two pairs of J. Crew khakis, and three short sleeve shirts (a white Polo polo, an LE seersucker, and an LE madras).

Conor


----------



## Hitch

An ebay brag.

.


----------



## Mox

Wow. The seller might even lose money with shipping. That's a steal.


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Thrifting ,what a gas !*

Today was the first time I tried this and heres what I brought home.

I scored two suits that both fit me well ,the brown one, the slacks need to be let out a very small amount and they will fit perfectly ,the tags are still on and as you can see I paid 12.00 for that one and a tie like new to match for 2 bucks.

The second one was 25.00 but it fit perfectly, just needs to be dry cleaned.

I just bought 7 new jab suits on sale a few weeks ago but with these suits I can run my Saturday errands and such and hell, even cut the grass without feeling bad about ruining them as they were so cheap !

The rest of the photos shows some acc. that I also bought today .

Not bad for the first time around..

All the Best ,Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank

This is the second one.


----------



## Fashion Frank

here is the rest of the things I bought ,black tie for funerals with pocket square to match , a belt and some socks. 

All together today for everything ,I spent less than 50 bucks and I thought I did quite well . 

All the best ,Frank

P.S. the socks were a four pack it does not quite show that in the photo.


----------



## Topsider

Found a few little things, but some huge misses overshadowed the successes.

1) Black watch sportcoat, in my size, from Izod Lacoste (ca. 1980's). Five bucks. Cool leather buttons with embossed crocodiles. Fits great. Outside looked good, lining needed replacement. Do-able, as I know a guy. Then I saw the huge moth hole/cigarette burn on one of the cuffs. @&*#!!!

2) Loden car coat, branded as such, made in Germany. Probably ca. 1980s. Unusual light brown color, not the usual green. Cool leather buttons w/fabric toggles. Looks almost new. Fits great. Moth hole in the front of one shoulder, and another one near the bottom on the back. @$*#!!!

3) Vintage Duck Head pants, in navy blue. Made in USA. Look like they've never been worn/washed. In my size. Try them [email protected]$*#!!! Now I remember why I didn't wear a lot of Duck Head in the 80's: too damn tight.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ make one of your Old Fashioned with a twist and forget about your troubles


----------



## danielm

I've been on the lookout for some good tweed for a while now (all I have is a pretty cruddy Stafford) and was kicking myself for not picking up a decent Norm Thompson made in England tweed yesterday... until I came across these...


























































Those last two are Pure Cashmere, btw. :aportnoy:
Also found a Brooks Brothers Makers & Merchants shirt, in my size, with french cuffs. Normally I'd be pretty stoked about that, but today destroyed my normal expectations.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Me reading the above post:

Jacket 1: That's a pretty good score.
Jacket 2: Yeah, not bad at all.
Jacket 3: Wow. He's set.
Jacket 4: Seriously? (This was my favorite of the jackets, too.)
Jacket 5: I can't.
Jacket 6: This is not okay anymore.
Group shot: Ha! Jokes on him. This was his day to buy a lottery ticket, and he went to the thrift instead.

Congrats!


----------



## tweets_5

^^^^Sick score


----------



## danielm

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Me reading the above post:
> 
> Jacket 1: That's a pretty good score.
> Jacket 2: Yeah, not bad at all.
> Jacket 3: Wow. He's set.
> Jacket 4: Seriously? (This was my favorite of the jackets, too.)
> Jacket 5: I can't.
> Jacket 6: This is not okay anymore.
> Group shot: Ha! Jokes on him. This was his day to buy a lottery ticket, and he went to the thrift instead.
> 
> Congrats!


Oh my god, I should have bought a lottery ticket... :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Taken Aback

I shudder to think how much you paid if it was at a thrift.


----------



## mr.v

danielm, that's the stuff of legends. Let me guess, there was cash in one of the pockets.


----------



## Topsider

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ make one of your Old Fashioned with a twist and forget about your troubles


I forgot to mention the beautiful made-in-USA Stewart plaid Pendleton wool shirt...also with moth holes.


----------



## eagle2250

tweets_5 said:


> Picked these up today, not real familiar with what they are but hard to pass up when the price tag is still attached and says $125, and the SA has them for $5. *Can someone help with exactly what they are, moleskin? Thanks


Nice find and at an incredibly low price...congrats! Tweets 5, welcome to the forum. Noticing that you hail from Sedalia, MO, a week ago, after a 35 year absence, I was out visiting in your neck of the woods, Whiteman AFB and the Kansas City area!


----------



## Topsider

Danielm: Nice "dead guy" score. That's the stuff thrifting dreams are made of.


----------



## Mox

danielm, I think you just melted the the thrift thread. Wow.

I'm still kicking myself a litte over an Oxxford I passed up back when I first started thrifting. I didn't know what I was looking at at the time, but I remember the label now.


----------



## danielm

Mox - I made the same mistake about 5 months back (when I started thrifting). Saw a sport coat that said "Presstige" on the inside and thought it was some cruddy knockoff from the Philippines. 

Having learned from my mistake and gotten such a massive response both here and on Styleforum for yesterday's find, I went back for the red Oxxford sport coat I left behind. So, here's a shot of the last SC:


----------



## almosthandsome

/target danielm
/kneel

The 4th jacket just killed me. Great job, man.


----------



## Acme

Great score, danielm. Am I correct in assuming they all fit you, as well? You've made the royal flush of thrift store scores. That's about $20,000 worth of sport coats at original retail, isn't it?


----------



## Acme

Yesterday I was browsing the coat rack, and found a vintage HSM Gold Trumpeter beige overcoat. Opening it up, the label inside said 100% Cashmere. :smile:

Then I inspected it, and found several, well, what do you call them? Not holes, all the way through the cloth, but those little bare spots where the nap has been eaten all the way down to the base weave. There must have been two dozen of them, all over. #%^@%!


----------



## Acme

Fashion Frank said:


> Today was the first time I tried this and heres what I brought home.


Fashion Frank, welcome to the hobby! Looking forward to seeing all your great finds posted in this thread!


----------



## danielm

Acme - your math is right. 20 grand of sport coats, for a lot less than the cost of a new Brooks Brothers tie.


----------



## Topsider

Acme said:


> I inspected it, and found several, well, what do you call them? Not holes, all the way through the cloth, but those little bare spots where the nap has been eaten all the way down to the base weave. There must have been two dozen of them, all over. #%^@%!


Those are moth holes.


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Thanks for the Hello !*



Acme said:


> Fashion Frank, welcome to the hobby! Looking forward to seeing all your great finds posted in this thread!


Hello Acme , how goes it ? 
As I stated in my post I recently bought 7 brand new j.a.b. off the rack suits like at 70 % off and such .

My wife suggested that I go " thrifting " with her for all my accessories, pocket squares ties etc etc etc .

When we got to the first stop, I went thru all the suits and found those two .

She gave me the look like " you just bought 7 suits ,you need more ".
I then explained at that price I could "cut the grass " in them .

If you go to the "what I'm wearing today " Thread for Saturday ,you will see what I posted there is what I used to wear for running errands, but guess what not anymore !!

My wife also told me that the best practice is to go two or three times a week instead of just once , that way you know whats "new " and get the best deal that way .

Looking forward to my next "hunt " out .

All the Best , Frank


----------



## Mox

I think danielm's luck fairy sprinkled a little dust my way today. I've seen several dead gentlemen collections, but this was the first in my size.

Hickey Freeman med grey pinstripe suit
Hickey Freeman charcoal glen plaid suit
Hickey Freeman med grey glen plaid jacket (all 3 are Boardroom)
Oxxford light grey glen plaid jacket

All 40R and 41R. There was a HF dark blue glen plaid suit I really liked the look of, but it was a 41S and thus too small for me. I decided to leave it, as I have several jackets and suits I have yet to flip and didn't want to over-invest.

As I was looking through the shirts, I started up a conversation with the man that came through after me and picked up the HF and a couple other items from the suit rack: HenryBoogers on here and that other place. Turns out he's also owned a set of Tuczek shoes. I found it striking that the owners of such rare shoes should run into each other, though I suppose that we would be drawn to the same location.

There was also a Burberry tweed and an "American Fashion Collection" by H.I.S. tweed with elbow patches that I passed on for the same reason as the HF, though I'm thinking I should have picked them up. The HIS was my size as well.


----------



## CMDC

Had my own dead gentleman moment today. Though not as epic as the Oxxford haul upthread, did snag these three JPress jackets in my size today--2 tweeds and a blazer.



















For this, I must thank my mechanic. In order to pass DC's onerous emissions test I needed to have some work done on my car. After picking it up, my mechanic suggested that I do some highway driving to work the system. So I headed out to a Salvation Army that hasn't produced anything in months. Voila.


----------



## AncientMadder

Excellent haul, CMDC! Glad to hear something pleasant came out of the emissions ordeal.


----------



## danielm

Nice JPress!

Stopped by two Goodwills on my way home and it seems to be raining Allen Edmonds. Berwick, Clifton, Nassau, and an unidentified buck that needs some TLC.


----------



## danielm

^those are some really nice glen plaids, mox.


----------



## CMDC

^Now you're just showing off.

Maybe they belonged to the guy w/the Oxxford jackets.


----------



## Acme

^Great finds, all.

Hey Mox, I love that HF Customized, what a great pattern. As I understand it, that's their best stuff.


Mox said:


>


----------



## Taken Aback

danielm said:


> Stopped by two Goodwills on my way home and it seems to be raining Allen Edmonds.


I turn my umbrella upside down during such weather. Best bring a helmet if it looks like cleats.


----------



## Winhes2

Found a pair of patent opera pumps to go with my black tie and white tie outfits.

May never have to summon up the courage to wear them because black tie is rare around here and white tie rarer.

Still, quite a surprise to see them on the shelf.


----------



## almosthandsome

The brags: Brooks Brothers cotton khaki sport coat, made in usa ($5); Brooks Basics tie ($1); Berle 100% worsted trousers, mid gray, cuffed ($2) no alterations needed, which is the real score.

The blues: Oxxford Clothes suit ($6) I could only imagine the events leading this fine article being liberally splashed with what seemed to be spaghetti sauce, collar to cuffs. Must have been an interesting evening.


----------



## Orgetorix

almosthandsome said:


> The blues: Oxxford Clothes suit ($6) I could only imagine the events leading this fine article being liberally splashed with what seemed to be spaghetti sauce, collar to cuffs. Must have been an interesting evening.


At $6, I'd have been tempted to buy it and see if it could be cleaned. Might cost you a bit to send it to Rave Fabricare for wet cleaning, but that'd still be a heckuva deal for an Oxxford.


----------



## mhj

There was a pair of Edward Green penny loafers at the local GW in close to my size. They were in worse shape though than anything I've ever seen posted in second hand market.


----------



## JLWhittington

Yesterday, I spotted a nice pair of black bluchers, $8. They were freshly resoled with a hideous thick rubber sole. I'm guessing the owner didn't like the new resole and tossed them. Looked inside--they were pre-Prada Church's, which explains why the uppers were so good looking. For $40 I can get my cobbler to restore them to proper leather soled dress shoes!


----------



## Welch2ndWest

What is the average cost of Rave's Fabricare wet washing? I couldn't find prices on their website, and I have a 70% silk 30% wool Paul Stuart jacket that has a few spaghetti sauce stains that I missed when I bought it at the thrift shop. I would love to have it cleaned.


----------



## almosthandsome

Orgetorix said:


> At $6, I'd have been tempted to buy it and see if it could be cleaned. Might cost you a bit to send it to Rave Fabricare for wet cleaning, but that'd still be a heckuva deal for an Oxxford.


I deliberated. Trying on the jacket (it was my size, to boot) even my novice eyes found disconcerting features in the cut and styling. Perhaps some poor tailoring? Add the _extensive_ soiling of what I'm only _assuming_ is sauce. Seriously, I was looking for the bullet hole. No regrets in this particular case.


----------



## catside

3/2 sack suits, my size. Flannel, herringbone, flat. grays are covered


----------



## nonartful dodger

The find this afternoon was a navy cashmere overcoat for $9.99. Beautiful coat with great detailing that fit. On closer inspection, I noticed that even the moths did their own special detailing.:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Found this Chipp tie, I've only ever found a couple other Chipp things. 
Does anyone know what the "H" is?


----------



## Pully

I would drop Mr. Winston a line, my experience is that he's always easy to get in touch with.

https://www.chipp2.com/contact_us.php



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Found this Chipp tie, I've only ever found a couple other Chipp things.
> Does anyone know what the "H" is?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found a vintage LL Bean OCBD with flap pocket in my size. A couple of RLP polos. A size 44 BB 3/2 navy blazer with patch pockets for the exchange.
Can anyone identify the vintage of this Brooks OBCD label? 








I'm thinking about going back and grabbing it on half off day...it had a light stain on it but nothing that I don't think won't come out.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Not that old, off the top of my head, late 80s to mid 90s IIRC.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found about five H. Freeman and Sons bespoke sack suits at the SA today. Probably about 40-42 Reg. $40 a pop. 

Not surprisingly, I passed.


----------



## danielm

^ I saw those on Saturday. That SA wants ridiculous prices for any suit - I don't think I saw a single one below $40. Including Haggar.


----------



## ATL

Found two pairs of Florsheim shells in my size! The heels have been replaced, but these are still great, heavy-duty shoes.

And these amazing Corbin trousers:


----------



## ArtVandalay

danielm said:


> ^ I saw those on Saturday. That SA wants ridiculous prices for any suit - I don't think I saw a single one below $40. Including Haggar.


That SA used to be a treasure trove. In the last year they started hiking up the prices on all of their suits and sportcoats 400% or more. I've all but given up even going there, to be honest. Was only my third visit since December - and it's less than a ten minute drive from me. 
Hit about five stores today and came away completely empty handed.


----------



## triklops55

Hit a nice load of shirts in my size -- 17/34 -- on Friday. 13 shirts in all costing $5.99 or $4.99. Mostly BB in different colors with button down collars, point collars and spread collars, with french cuffs and button cuffs with white collars and cuffs and of one color; one Robert Talbot Best of Class made in USA; one Thomas Pink; and one Seaward & Stearn. I didn't recognize the name "Seaward & Stearn" but noticed the MOP buttons, the fine fabric and the "Made in Italy" tag so I bought it. Any input on this brand would be appreciated.

At the same thrift, I found a great BB linen blend khaki safari jacket in like-new condition that fits me perfectly for $7, as well as a pair of new with tag pajamas in a glenplaid pattern that also fit perfectly. Those were $14.95.

I must say it was a good haul.


----------



## Topsider

triklops55 said:


> I didn't recognize the name "Seaward & Stearn" but noticed the MOP buttons, the fine fabric and the "Made in Italy" tag so I bought it. Any input on this brand would be appreciated.





> *Seaward & Stearn* -- S&S was founded by two Turnbull & Asser ex-employees, and they have managed to take all the best that ever was about T&A neckwear and improve upon it. Most of their ties are standard three folds, but they do have some seven folds. I own one of the seven folds, and it's just like all of the others from other manufacturers that I have seen except that the blade is unusually narrow -- less than 3.5 inches wide. I don't know if this is just how they make their seven folds or if the retailer specified that width. S&S has a small distribution in the US through specialty stores, including  online one, although their principal market is in Japan.​



​https://the-last-shall-be-first.blogspot.com/2007/12/seven-fold-ties.html


----------



## danielm

ArtVandalay said:


> That SA used to be a treasure trove. In the last year they started hiking up the prices on all of their suits and sportcoats 400% or more. I've all but given up even going there, to be honest. Was only my third visit since December - and it's less than a ten minute drive from me.
> Hit about five stores today and came away completely empty handed.


Same here. Worked the west side and found nothing. Looks like some of the SVDPs are starting to aggressively clear out their inventory - hopefully that bodes well for the next few weeks. Stopped at Valley in Fairfield over the weekend and almost picked up some Park Aves, until I noticed the security tag stabbed through the side.


----------



## Mox

I've picked up several Harris Tweeds since I started thrifting a couple months ago, but this is easily my favorite. The quick snapshots don't do it justice.




























It's too small for me, unfortunately.

I'm also still working on the basics, so have been keeping an eye out for a pair of grey wool trousers. I was quite happy to come across these. There are no tags as to brand/size/material, but based on the construction, I'm assuming these are a nice find. The one tag on the pocket has a name and date, so my guess is that they are custom of some sort (MTM, bespoke). I'm stoked that these fit me as if they were made for me, at least as far as my limited experience can tell.


----------



## catside

^Hickey uses these tags and has an MTM program.


----------



## Mox

Thank you!


----------



## catside

catside said:


> View attachment 4894
> 
> View attachment 4895
> 
> 3/2 sack suits, my size. Flannel, herringbone, flat. grays are covered


Went back and found another one, same color flannel with stripes. Passed a bunch of emblematic ties and a huge J Press blackwatch flannel pants, bleeding Madras jacket and pants, as well as bunch of Press poplin jackets/pants. I have too much stuff and going on to vacation. Also karma requires leaving stuff for others.


----------



## Mox

Found a new-to-me store and picked up a pair of 10.5C Nettleton loafers to sell and E. Zegna and Alan Flusser ties for myself. From reading other threads, I don't see any obvious signs of fakery in the Zegna, but I'm not well versed. This tie doesn't have the self-material keeper, but I'm not sure if all of them are supposed to have that.










On the way out, I spotted this wonderful coat...










but then noticed the holes in the sleeve at checkout. How much does reweaving tend to cost? I'm wondering if I should go back for it.

Back in my neck of the woods, I picked up a 1940's B&W herringbone tweed with blue specks, only to discover when I returned home that it too has a hole or two. I didn't have any wools or knit ties yet, so I grabbed the Paul Stuart as well.


----------



## Taken Aback

catside said:


> Went back and found another one, same color flannel with stripes. Passed a bunch of emblematic ties and a huge J Press blackwatch flannel pants, bleeding Madras jacket and pants, as well as bunch of Press poplin jackets/pants. I have too much stuff and going on to vacation. Also karma requires leaving stuff for others.


You may have gotten a PM about that, regardless.


----------



## straw sandals

*So sad, but so glad!*

Three hours of concerted thrifting in NYC...

Blues: A beautiful Chipp grey herringbone overcoat. Way to big for my 38R body and tagged 42R. Still, a steal at $40...

Brag: A J Press OCBD with pocket flap, San Fran. on the label. My size. Nice.


----------



## Acme

Mox said:


> On the way out, I spotted this wonderful coat...
> <<<snip>>>
> but then noticed the holes in the sleeve at checkout. How much does reweaving tend to cost? I'm wondering if I should go back for it.


I avoid jackets with holes, but if I'd seen that jacket, I'd have bought it and sent it to the reweaver. It's a nice one.

There are a couple of threads devoted to reweaving, try a forum search. Every time I've personally asked around about reweaving, the answer has been something like $40 and up, depending on the hole.

I hate to google reweaving, because it always brings up that New York newspaper article from 1995. It says that you can have a garment fixed for $10 a hole. Yes, and I remember $1 a gallon gas back then, too...

We should find someone who's good, and approach them about setting up an AAAC discount for forum members.


----------



## Mox

Thanks, Acme. It's a long coat. I'm somewhat afraid of what a cleaning might bring out, as some other spots in the sleeve looked a bit thinned out. I was a bit worn out when I was in there. If it's still there when I go back, I'll take a more in-depth look at it.

I keep seeing the same $40 min, which makes me nervous about what a more extensive repair might cost. That's probably worth it if I want the coat for myself, but not for resale. Right now I can't remember its size. I never even tried it on.


----------



## Acme

You're welcome. Something else I should probably mention, too, and that's this link:

https://tomofholland.com/2012/01/07/the-invisible-mend-of-a-donegal-tweed-jacket/In the blog entry, he discusses finding a Donegal tweed jacket, and discovering the hole when he got it home. He then proceeded to perform the reweave himself, with good results.

I'd love to try this myself, but I have to keep telling myself no, I've got way too many unfinished projects right now.


----------



## Mox

I kind of hope it's no longer there. I'm not so sure I should attempt this. It will be hard to say "no", however.

Thanks again... I think. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## CaptainAddy

Went to GW today:

Blues: Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit jacket w/ Prince of Wales check. Liked it, thought I might look for the accompanying pants, until I saw a HUGE hole in the shoulder. Polo jacket right beside with the same problem, though not as bad.

Big blues: An Oxxford! An Oxxford sport coat in a green tartan plaid. It was very loud and unusual, but I liked it well enough. Tagged a 44, but when I saw the sleeves... This man must have had T-rex arms. Sad day for me :frown:

Brags: LL Bean Maine Hunting boots in the rarer navy color, in good condition, apart from needing new laces. Size 8. Going up on the 'Bay.


----------



## Taken Aback

CaptainAddy said:


> Brags: LL Bean Maine Hunting boots in the rarer navy color, in good condition, apart from needing new laces. Size 8. Going up on the 'Bay.


Navy waxed canvas, or navy rubber upper? The former is LLB Signature, and, if I recall correctly, the latter is solely a women's style.


----------



## CaptainAddy

Taken Aback said:


> Navy waxed canvas, or navy rubber upper? The former is LLB Signature, and, if I recall correctly, the latter is solely a women's style.


Rubber upper. It's interesting though: when I first saw the shoe, I thought it was women's as well. I bought them anyway, because hey, why not. When I got home, I let my wife try a shoe on, to see if it was men's or women, seeing as she's a 9 in women's, my theory being that if it was too small, it'd be a woman's 8, and too large, a men's 8. She said she had plenty of room.

Then when you made that comment, I realized how stupid I was, and that you size down for the boots.

Gosh darn... still going on the 'Bay.


----------



## crs

Two Chipp sack suits with too much pilling. The fabric was a bit stiff, wasn't sure what to make of this.


----------



## halbydurzell

Short time reader, first time poster. I figured this would be the thread to start in since I woke up at 9:30 am on Saturday for some reason and with no plans and the weather looking iffy, I thought why not hit up a mess of of Brooklyn and NYC thrift stores for some fall duds? Who needs to pay rent? Shoot, let's re-invest in the local economy.

Blues: A Hickey Freeman navy blazer four times my size (and four times what I was willing to pay), a J.Press yellow OCBD that fit my upper body but was clearly made for someone with tyrannosaurus arms, donegal tweed slacks (the label was removed) that would maybe fit my little sister, a made in Ireland Thomas Pink shirt that could tent a house during fumigation, and almost brand new Sebago beefroll loafers that I was debating sawing my toes off to make fit. I also couldn't pull the trigger on a pair of Bill's Khaki's that were just too short (maybe if it was earlier in the summer...alas..what's done is done I suppose).

Brags: 

-Ralph Lauren classic chino (an older model since no polo player is visible on the pockets), $6

-Brooks Brothers Hudson Advantage Chino ( I normally wear 33 x 34 and the label on them read 34 x 32 and also had a tag from the store noting they had been let out a little, but they fit me perfectly in the waist and the inseam. Maybe BB put the wrong tag on this pair or is this a common thing with them?), $10

-Brooks Brothers Country Club wool dress pants made in Canada ( I think these have been discontinued and are now sold under their Heritage brand and made in the USA. Horrible hemming job but I think my girlfriend can rectify that easily enough), $10

and what I really set out for, buried in the back of a store in Brooklyn, a crewneck Pendelton shetland , $8

thank you based thrift gods.


----------



## dkoernert

Found these Alden's yesterday. I had been looking for some foul weather shoes, and these fit the bill perfectly. They look to have been worn MAYBE 3 or 4 times, uppers are in great condition, and the Vibram soles are pristine. I wish they were shell, but we can't get everything we want now can we...


----------



## Mox

Excuse the length, but the gods of thrift have smiled upon me this weekend. It was a Me-Me-Me! weekend, with some great items in my size. On the way to a birthday party for some friends, I decided to stop at a Goodwill on the way. I headed to the shoes first and spotted this pair of AE. Does anyone know much about them?










I have an email in to AE customer service with the model number to see if they can provide any info. They are too small for me and not my style, and I don't expect to make any real money off of them, but picked them up in case anyone here would want them. They will need a resole, but the uppers are in pretty nice shape. I don't know if they are especially noteworthy, but I'm including them in here for completeness sake. They are the first pair of AE I've found thrifting. The best pair of shoes I've found up to this point as been a couple pair of J&M's in nice shape.

8.5 E 63282 8
2669 COMB

I moved over to the men's rack where the fun started. I found a midnight-blue suit made from Franco Ippolito, a local tailor who is no longer in business. I'm still learning what I can about tailoring, but it looks to me like there is hand stitching all over the place, full canvas, surgeon cuffs, dual vents, and the fabric feels wonderful. Best of all, it fits! The waist of the pants will need to be brought in a bit. The sleeves may be a touch long, but not drastically. I haven't tried the jacket on with a real shirt yet. A solid navy suit has been on the top of my want list since I started thrifted. Being such a staple, I've been surprised at how few decent ones I come across.



















The party was on the other side of town, so I decided I to check out the Goodwill just down the street from them first. and spotted a tweed suit made by Bonds. They had their main factory in Rochester for a while, and went kaput in '82. It has the 70's lapels, but is otherwise a nice suit, fully canvassed, inexpensive, and my size (only sleeves and hems need shortening), so why not. Available though, if anyone is interested. I would probably overheat in a tweed suit, as I have to be careful about my body temp. I would probably only wear it if I were to be spending time outside in the winter, so it seems a waste to keep for myself.

















Shoulders: 18" / Chest: 40" / Waist: 37" / Sleeve: 26" / Length (including collar): 32"
Waist: 32" (brace buttons) / Inseam: 34" (2.25" let-out) no cuffs[/spoiler]

On the way home, I was feeling a bit beat, but decided to stop at a couple more places before they closed for the day. The next item on the top of my list was a pair of brown ankle boots for casual wear. What do I find?










There are no identifying marks anywhere on them other than this script:








I'm guessing there's no good way to identify them, and they are a touch too big, but they will do for now until I find something to replace them with. They just need a good polish.

At the last store of the day, three guys are walking in ahead of me, and seem to have a purpose to their stride. They head for the back, so I figure any decent suits will be gone and head for the shoes (my typical first stop anyway). My eyes are immediately drawn to the bottom shelf and I'm shocked at what I see.










I flip them over as my disbelief grows.










Then I realize that they feel and look to be about right, and when I check the sizing... 11D... Ok, so I wrack my memory... US sizing is one down from UK, right? I'm buying them either way. I don't try them on until I get home, but they do indeed fit.










I realize the fellows that went in ahead of me must have gone to look over the furniture or some other area, as they weren't anywhere near the suits. As I'm browsing through, this jacket jumps out at me.


















Micheals-Stern was a men's clothing company similar to Hickey-Freeman here in Rochester, only they didn't survive past the 70's. Based on the tags, this jacket was made in either '66 or '76. Based on the lapels, and the fact that the company was liquidated in '77, my guess is that this jacket was made in '76, part of the liquidated stock, and has just been floating around since then. I generally don't use the label NWOT, but I would be tempted to with this jacket. Fully canvassed as well.

Shoulders: 18" / Chest: 43" / Waist: 41.5" / Sleeve: 22.75" / Length (including collar): 30"

There's a place near me I check just about every other day, but didn't hit it Saturday, as I was going in a different direction. There couldn't possibly be more in store for me, but I have to go for completeness sake. I had a few things to drop off to donate anyway (at least that's my excuse). I walk in, head to the shoes, and...










You guessed it: 10 D, my size. No markings other that sizing and model number, but unless my obsessive reading of these forums has mislead me, I'll consider it safe to assume that these are the much-vaunted Florsheim Imperial V-cleats. They are hard to mistake. My eyes latched right on to that familiar gunboat form and I did a double-take. These are more on my reserve list than a must-have, as I don't think I'll wear them all that much, but I'm stoked to have found some. My shoe collection has now doubled in size. I never thought I would be saying those words: "shoe collection". As I walked around the rest of the store, a young guy in a ball-cap and t-shirt glanced down at them in my hand and let out a snicker. I almost laughed right back. Oh, you poor fellow. If you only knew.

It's not quite the haul some people can pull in, but it's easily the best I've done for my own personal use. A big "thank you" to you everyone who posts in this thread and on the forums, as I've learned a lot reading here and at the other place. I love how my senses are keying in on what's important without having to look at every label.


----------



## dkoernert

Mox, just saw this post over on TOF. those Grensons are one of the greatest finds I've seen in a while. Its rare to see high quality shoes turn up in a thrift unworn. Congrats man, and keep it coming!


----------



## Mox

Thank you, dkoernert. The Grensons and the navy suit are one heck of a one-two combination for me. The other shoes are icing on the cake.


----------



## jkranites

a Brooks Brothers 1818 single vent, 2 btn jacket. Black

the Low's = couldnt find the pants


----------



## firedancer

6 pair of Phineas Cole trousers. 2 cords, 2 flannel, 2 worsteds 
Ralphie Prince alberts.


----------



## Maroon

Not too trad, but please indulge. Mainline Zegna jacket in a beautiful cashmere tweed. Small snag in an inconspicuous place on the right arm. The warp is fine, so I'll try reweaving myself and enjoy the coat for $8.


----------



## dkoernert

Nice score Maroon. I always pick up anything Zegna (except most Zegna ties), its my non-trad guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mox

Nice. I have a tweed with a small hole I want to try a reweave on. It's coarse and has only one color in each direction, so hopefully will be a less-difficult introduction.

I've only seen a single Zegna so far, a Zegna E. tie that isn't completely hideous, so it may be fake.


----------



## Acme

^Guys, please start a thread and post pictures of your reweaving projects. I (and I'm sure several others) would be interested in sharing your experiences with reweaving.


----------



## Mox

It might be a bit before I get to it, but I certainly will.


----------



## Acme

^Thanks, Mox.

I broke my self imposed fast yesterday to visit the semi-annual bag sale at an out of the way thrift store. They get nice stuff, but they price it too high, which is why I like the bag sale, because I'd never shop there otherwise.

You purchase the bag for $20, and you can have anything you can fit into it.










Which, in my case, was three suits, four blazers, six shirts, and two pair of pants. Nice stuff, but only a few really good items, like two Gitman shirts, and this Hilditch and Key:










But none of the good stuff fit me. My favorite is this Mark Shale black linen jacket, fully canvassed (it's labelled "hand tailored"), but it's too small.










At least it's nice to see more good finds, as the stores turn over stock for the fall/winter season.


----------



## CMDC

^If that Hilditch and Key is a 16 and doesn't fit you, I'd be interested.

Hit a few spots today. On the plus side was a Brioni shirt for me and a nice LLB made in Scotland cardigan vest for the exchange. The blues--a nice Majer guncheck sack and JPress olive flannel pants--both with moth holes.


----------



## AlanC

New Grensons and Phineas Cole trousers? Wowzer!


----------



## pusso

I'm a tiny size, so however good a deal it is, nothing ever fits me.

I also love new clothes, so that would take away the fun, despite the vast savings in finding a true bargain.Having said that, I do wear my old clothes un til either they're worn out - mistakes go in the thrift shop bag!!!


----------



## dkoernert

Does anyone from Va know who makes the house brand stuff for Beecroft and Bull? I found a nice, super heavy, tweed topcoat in my size and was wondering if anyone might know the maker. I know B&B carries pretty high end brands but I haven't been able to figure out who makes stuff for them. I checked the whole coat, no content tags, or manufacturer tags anywhere.


----------



## firedancer

I can't specifically answer your question but most house brands use multiple vendors. 

These differ depending on what you're talking about, trousers, shirts, coats, etc. 

A case in point would be Paul Stuart, who uses Samuelsohn for gab and wool trousers but HIltl for cords. 

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## dkoernert

Thanks for that info firedancer. I know they use Samuelsohn for trousers, I have a closet full of B&B Samuelsohn trousers. Recalling what I've seen in thrifts, I think Southwick makes a lot of their suits. Does Southwick make outerwear? I can't recall seeing any outerwear with a Southwick label on it.


----------



## leisureclass

Blues yesterday on a rushed trip through Goodwill: A mustard colored hopsack 3/2 sack from a New Haven trad shop I didn't recognize (too big, stained lining, holes around the hook vent), and the top half of a grey three piece 3/2 roll Glen Plaid sack suit from Filene's Men's Shop (my size, but orphaned, and lightly padded but overly structured shoulders)


----------



## jonathanbaron

Blues - found a beautiful J.Press brown plaid suit. Jacket fit me perfectly. Pants were labeled 34W - my size!

I almost bought the suit right there but I tried the pants on and remembered that 34 is my chino size. Suit pants over my healthy belly are 36.


----------



## CMDC

^Sounds like it would be an easy flip on the Exchange.


----------



## firedancer

^^ they couldn't be let out?


----------



## dexconstruct

This is a little bit of blues, and a little bit of brag.

Found a nice stash of repp ties, including one from an old Trad shop in New Haven. I wish I knew how a tie made so many years ago, so far away, ended up here in Phoenix in perfect condition. Probably some guy retired to Arizona to get away from the cold, and this tie ended up at the thrift when he was gone. You had great taste, whoever you were.

 

I also found a beautiful pair of Florsheim captoes, probably from the 40s or 50s, and bought them for $5.










When I got them home, the leather started cracking.

  

Considering these shoes might have been sitting around for decades, I guess that is to be expected. I only paid $5 for them, and I should probably just let them go, but I just haven't been able to. I got the heel repaired, I've been conditioning and polishing them to see if I can salvage them. They are, in my opinion, the nicest looking black captoes I've ever seen. What would you guys do? Would you wear these shoes?


----------



## CaptainAddy

While those shoes are beautiful (minus the cracking), that is decades of abuse right there. I don't know if they've ever even been moisturized, ever. That's pretty bad cracking. You can't put a band aid over a gunshot wound. Lawn shoes, I say.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Should all else fail, think duct tape. Very Tradly! LOL.


----------



## dkoernert

We had a new place open up here, and it has been producing since the doors opened. Today I found 4 pairs (in my size) of BB Milano cords in khaki, blue, green, and sort of a burnt orange. Also found a pair of PRL madras trousers in my size.


----------



## dkoernert

Went back to the same place today, several more pairs of BB pants, PRL chinos, and Orvis chamois pants had been put out. All for under $2 a piece. Looks like I am set on pants for a good long while!

The store is so loaded with Orvis, I am hoping a Barbour shows up soon!


----------



## CMDC

Pretty grim today. Did find a Turnbull and Asser shirt for myself plus these two ties. Any Clevelanders out there with info on Peer Gordon? Is it still around? Long gone?


----------



## cincydavid

My latest are a pair of Alden for BB shell PTBs in very gently worn condition, $20 at Goodwill, and Alden 683 full strap loafers, need heels soon, $4 at St Vincent de Paul.


----------



## almosthandsome

A few brags from the past two weekends.

A pretty decent tweed:

















and a better one:

















Ben Silver blazer with patch pockets and 3/2 roll. Great, but wish it still had the original gold plated buttons, and that the replacements weren't so horribly botched on the sleeves.

















A really old Chaps tweed with ticket pocket and 3/2 roll. This one's an odd bird, no?

















Haspel 3/2:

















99 cent pocket squares:

















love this one in particular:










and 99 cent cufflinks:


----------



## mhj

CMDC said:


> Pretty grim today. Did find a Turnbull and Asser shirt for myself plus these two ties. Any Clevelanders out there with info on Peer Gordon? Is it still around? Long gone?


Peer Gordon was a better quality men's shop that closed in the early 1990's. It was owned by Hartmarx at the time but I'm pretty certain that it had started as an independent business.


----------



## halbydurzell

Sadly nothing too great at my favorite NJ thrift store this weekend. The BB OCBD's appeared to all be marked up much more than I remember from my last visit and all were, of course, non-iron. No thanks. However, I did snag this guy being put out just as I was about to get in line. Now to wait until the temperature drops 30 some degrees.










And considering this store is pretty close to a prominent Ivy university and in spitting distance of one of the country's oldest prep schools, the penny loafer section is usually, sadly devoid of anything worth the price tag. But I couldn't say no to these $4 Florsheim Imperial burgundy loafers. I've since sprayed them with 'shoe stretch' and am determined to get some use out of them upon returning to work tomorrow.










On the blues side, a pair of Eddie Bauer wool trousers with a dime sized whole in one of the thighs and a Strawbridge & Clothier navy blazer with pewter buttons but tons of little rips around the bottom. I also couldn't pull the trigger on some blue suede bucs on sale at DSW. Getting a day or two of wear out of them before they go back in their box for nine months wasn't worth the (not-so) giant markdown.


----------



## CMDC

Because it was a holiday, today was 1/2 off at Value Village. I've sworn off this siren song before because the result is usually something reminiscent of Mad Max Battle of Thunderdome. Truly a madhouse. I stood in line for 35 minutes for a nice vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed in a color I'd call "Deep Mud." Worth the $3. 

I left a Zegna for Nieman Marcus suit because I was afraid I'd be stuck with it.

At another thrift, I found a nice Barbour wool coat in charcoal in XL. I left it because the price was a bit steep to risk getting stuck with it.


----------



## danielm

Brags: picked up a J Press tie, several Talbott bowties, Donegal Tweed coat, and two Brooks Brothers sport coats all for under $10 total. SAW a glen plaid Oxxford sport coat....

Blues: ...which had been moth food. Seriously, huge holes all up and down the arms.


----------



## danielm

Oh yeah, also picked up some Brooks Brothers penny loafers in walnut. Possibly made by Alden based on the design of the foot bed, first pair I've seen in the wild.


----------



## dkoernert

Blues today: at least 10 BB suits, including a shawl collar tux, a GF suit,2 navy 3/2 blazers, and a nice BB topcoat. All seemed to be a 41L which would have fit with some alterations. BUT they wanted $40 a suit, and they needed pretty substantial dry cleaning, so I very sadly left it all behind. $40 a pop is right at that point where breaking even would have been pretty difficult.


----------



## Mox

I added to my personal shoe collection again. I didn't recognize the maker (Principe), but noticed several quality markers, such as closed-channel soles. They are in really nice shape and should look pretty sharp after a polish.









I've seen several named fabrics pop up on jackets recently, but they've all been orphans. Yesterday I found this Hickey-Freeman jacket, and after a hunt in the pants section, the matching trousers. The right sleeve is shorter than the left. My left arm is shorter then my right. This led to the strange occurrence of the left fitting me perfectly while the right was a bit lacking. I think there's enough let-out to solve that, but the overall jacket length is too short anyway. I wish more of the size 38 items I found were 38R instead of 38S. I'd love to keep this suit for myself.


----------



## dkoernert

Mox, I thrifted that exact suit a couple months ago, when I found mine I had to hunt for the pants too. There seems to be a pretty annoying trend of suit separation in thrifts around here.


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> There seems to be a pretty annoying trend of suit separation in thrifts around here.


That's how it works everywhere. When I first started thrifting, I didn't realize this; now it's like a frustrating yet rewarding game to reassemble the suit.

Last night I dropped in at an SA in my neighborhood. On the sport coat rack, I found a beautiful navy double breasted Belvest jacket with a very subtle stripe. And at the other end of the men's section, I found the matching pants. Of the three orphan jackets I considered, I could only find matching pants for the Belvest.

The benefit is that I paid half as much for the separated Belvest jacket and pants than I did for the Zegna suit, which was put out together. And both of them came from the same donor.


----------



## dkoernert

True, it can work to your advantage sometimes. For example a GW nearby charges $20 for complete suits, $6.99 for SC's, and $3 or $4 for pants. IF you find a suit coat and can locate the pants and "rebuild" a suit it winds up costing much less than finding one they had managed to keep together on the rack.


----------



## Mox

I've sometimes found the pants weeks after picking up a jacket. I don't often get an orphan jacket, but some can pass as a sportcoat. In this case it was a tweed, so I didn't even suspect that there would be trousers somewhere in the wings.


----------



## Hitch

Finally came across some decent AEs,@ $5.95, a full size to large


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> For example a GW nearby charges...


Prices at the GW stores my area are almost the same as yours, except suits are usually $9.99. So I like GW for suits, but not sport coats, since most other thrifts average $5 each or less.

Unfortunately, GW discriminates against male shoppers. Women's blazers are still priced $4.99 each, while men have to pay $6.99, $7.99, or sometimes more.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Acme said:


> Prices at the GW stores my area are almost the same as yours, except suits are usually $9.99. So I like GW for suits, but not sport coats, since most other thrifts average $5 each or less.
> 
> Unfortunately, GW discriminates against male shoppers. Women's blazers are still priced $4.99 each, while men have to $6.99, $7.99, or sometimes more.


Men's blazers are $15 at the Goodwills around here. Brutal.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Acme said:


> Unfortunately, GW discriminates against male shoppers. Women's blazers are still priced $4.99 each, while men have to $6.99, $7.99, or sometimes more.


Yeah, but can your Goodwill reliably tell a men's jacket from a women's? Mine certainly can't, though they also price without rhyme or reason, so it hardly matters.


----------



## TweedyDon

Jackets run $15 to $22 at my local Goodwill, and suits between $13 and $25!


----------



## ATL

Mox said:


> I've seen several named fabrics pop up on jackets recently, but they've all been orphans. Yesterday I found this Hickey-Freeman jacket, and after a hunt in the pants section, the matching trousers. The right sleeve is shorter than the left. My left arm is shorter then my right. This led to the strange occurrence of the left fitting me perfectly while the right was a bit lacking. I think there's enough let-out to solve that, but the overall jacket length is too short anyway. I wish more of the size 38 items I found were 38R instead of 38S. I'd love to keep this suit for myself.


Hey! I'm a 38 Short!


----------



## Mox

ATL said:


> Hey! I'm a 38 Short!


There's too many of you!
I mean... 
38R seems to be a rare bird.


----------



## Acme

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yeah, but can your Goodwill reliably tell a men's jacket from a women's? Mine certainly can't, though they also price without rhyme or reason, so it hardly matters.


I think that issue is universal, too. About 5-10% of any men's blazer rack is always women's garments. So every once in a while I go check the women's rack to see what's over there, and there are usually half a dozen men's blazers. It's a fairly common occurence to find something nice on the women's rack, recent acquisitions include a vintage made in India madras patch blazer and a nice plaid tweed.


----------



## Acme

TweedyDon said:


> Jackets run $15 to $22 at my local Goodwill, and suits between $13 and $25!


Yikes! Here's hoping the selection they offer you can justify those prices, TweedyDon.


----------



## wacolo

The GW's here has all suits at $24.95 and sportcoats/orphans at $9.95. The SA is pretty random but nothing generally gets tagged below $30. 

Scored two great Madder ties today. One a paisley in Kelly Green and Pink. I am a sucker for a Madder with color. 

The blues was one of my honey holes had a $1 bag sale and EVERYTHING was gone.


----------



## panic66

Brags
Allen Edmond Sanford 








Allen Edmond garner








hickey freeman sport coat








hickey freeman boardroom collection sport coat









Blues

Church's tassel loafers in burgundy


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Navy blue Burberry sport coat.
Polo RL tweed two-piece. 
J. Crew shorts composed of the most obnoxious patchwork madras.
Brooks Brothers all silk tie.
Allen Edmonds "Siena" Not in love with these, but they were only $8 so I figured "what the hey?"

Also, a pair of Vineyard Vines pants 40/U NWT. Go-to-hell pants if I ever saw them, white with a nautical print. I couldn't stand to leave them behind, so they will be donated to my portly friend. 

Today was a good day. Spent ~$30 between three shops.

Note to self: read up on how to post photos in thread.


----------



## TweedyDon

I wish their selection did justify those prices, but with the odd exception (maybe two or three items a week) wading through the chaff is my usual practice...

At least they're better than a certain Princeton thrift I won't name, which prices jackets at around $45 each!

And, yes, checking the women's section is a MUST, especially for coats. And this can be done very quickly, in my experience, as tweeds, madras, and tartans are easy to spot, and they're the bulk of what gets misfiled.


----------



## LouB

BB USA-made 2B glen plaid suit with flat front pants. Just a slight nip at the waist (and a trip to the cleaners) and it will fit fine!


----------



## Acme

wacolo said:


> The SA is pretty random but nothing generally gets tagged below $30.


Wow, that's high. You have my deepest sympathies.

If I walked into an SA, and everything on the rack (Haggar Magic Stretch jackets, Jos A Bank orphans, and moth eaten Richman Brothers tweeds with 5 inch lapels) was at least $30, I'd have to turn around and walk out.

How do they sell anything at those prices?


----------



## Acme

panic66 said:


> Brags
> 
> hickey freeman boardroom collection sport coat


Nice!


----------



## CMDC

Found a nice Andover Shop (which I never come across) tweed but it had a single moth hole in the sleeve. Wasn't my size but it would have made someone here happy. Too bad. Also left behind a really nice virtually unworn navy cashmere topcoat from a surely long gone menswear shop. For some reason its always been hard to sell top/raincoats on the exchange so I left it.


----------



## Acme

TweedyDon said:


> And, yes, checking the women's section is a MUST, especially for coats. And this can be done very quickly, in my experience, as tweeds, madras, and tartans are easy to spot, and they're the bulk of what gets misfiled.


Agreed, a quick run down the aisle and those patterns will stand out. Also, women's blazers tend to all have tags in the neck, so if I see a blazer without that I'll check it. I've also considered occasionally checking more thoroughly, because I once found two Paul Stuart 100% Cashmere ladies blazers. I took them home and gave them to herself, as they were her size.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Today was a good day. Spent ~$30 between three shops.
> 
> Note to self: read up on how to post photos in thread.


If it helps you, here's what I do:

1. upload photo to free Google photo hosting
2. copy the "direct to photo" link
3. click the image icon in message window (it's the picture of a tree, third from the right), then click the tab marked "from UrL"
4. paste the link into the box, and uncheck the box that says "retrieve remote file and reference locally"

I don't upload photos directly to the forum because they have to be ridiculously small at 75K or the forum won't accept them. Good luck.

And please allow me to offer you a belated welcome to the forums. You're in Gulf Breeze? I don't miss the heat, but once in a while I still get a craving for those bacon double cheeseburgers from Jerry's Drive In.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

For what it's worth, my local stores have become overrun with high volume ebay flippers. 
Almost anything decent is snatched up fast.
I even overheard one guy who was just camped out by the room they wheel the racks in from ay a local store was paying him an hourly wage to hang out there.

So I've started to shop more at the more expensive places. The higher prices eliminate the flipper's margins, so there's better selection. 
I'm alright with paying a bit more, the difference between $5 and $30 for a good jacket that'll be worn and stay in my closet doesn't really matter.



Oh and a blues story....
I happened to be in store when they were wheeling out all their winter stuff, this particular store just keeps all their cold weather donations in back during the summer, and any wool is mothfood. There was a stunning brown Chipp tweed jacket, brand new old stock, with a dozen moth holes that I just know couldn't have been there when it was donated.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thank you for taking the time to share that. I will be sure to implement your instructions after my next noteworthy harvest. 
Thank you again, for the welcome. I was born and raised in Gulf Breeze, a beautiful town. Jerry's is still a staple. They have won several "Best of the Bay" awards. They also had their foyer remodeled last year; now, no one has to stand on top of another waiting for a booth!



Acme said:


> If it helps you, here's what I do:


----------



## drlivingston

The pricing structures at the thrift stores here in Birmingham is comical. Last week, on one tie rack, I scored 1 Hermes tie ($1.99), 2 Talbott Best of Class ($1.99), and an Ike Behar ($2.50). What made it comical was that there were three T. Hilfiger ties on the same rack priced at $6.99 and a Van Heusen priced at $8.99. I had to ask one of the managers walking by about the oddly incongruous pricing disparity. He replied, "We know how much name brand ties are at retail so we charge more for those and sell the lesser brands at cheaper prices." As a consumer, I praised him on his pricing structure and promised that I would, indeed, be a faithful customer.


----------



## Mox

The part of me that wants to see charitable organizations get as much as they can for their items is tempted to draft up a list to distribute so that they know what's what, but the greedy miser in me wants to keep my mouth shut.

I do reunite orphans, relocate misplaced men's/women's items, and try to educate managers about striped "sport coats", but I generally just buy any nice items rather than bring attention to them.

I did find a nice pair of HF trousers in the women's section. I would have bought them, but they had a hole in the seat. I brought them up front so that the "16" written on the back of the price tag could be corrected, but the the cashier said that they shouldn't be on the floor to begin with if they have a hole. I thought I had stumbled on a hidden find, but oh well. It does reinforce that I should be checking the women's section, which I hadn't been doing previously.


----------



## halbydurzell

Another lousy weather Saturday. I guess I'll go thrifting, nature. Guh.

Some argyle for a buck a piece. One OTC the other not.










Then this guy for $8. Can't say I've seen too much about Palm Beach tailors but they appear to tailor for a variety of now defunct department stores. Any info on them or this store?




























Blues: An Anderson-Little uh...coat? It was cut like a sports coat, plaid, but had buttons on both sides(??). The gold buttons seemed cheap and flimsy as well. The fabric felt great. No other info. It was a 42 I think. Let me know if I'm sleeping on something valuable or if anyone else wants it and I'll go back and grab it.


----------



## ballmouse

Found some cool ties: Huntington navy-red repp, vintage Neiman Marcus, vintage Liberty of London, and vintage Hardy Amies foulards, O'Connell's emblematic, and a cool 80/20 wool-silk Rooster repp. Unfortunately, all had some snags or stains.

Also saw a cool Southwick for Nordstrom in gray glenplaid and gray-red H. Freeman plaid SC. Unfortunately there was a rip of the back near the vents.


----------



## Acme

halbydurzell said:


> Then this guy for $8. Can't say I've seen too much about Palm Beach tailors but they appear to tailor for a variety of now defunct department stores. Any info on them or this store?


Here's the scoop on Palm Beach. I see a lot of their sport coats when thrifting. I think they're decently made products, and I like the fact that they're from back in the day when clothing was still mostly tailored in the USA. As of 2010, they were still around, though they recently merged with Austin Reed.

Also, it's a Harris Tweed, so you can't go wrong there.


----------



## dkoernert

I spotted a nice looking suit today, pick stitching, surgeons cuffs, etc. Took a look at the label, it was a Georges de Paris. Pretty cool to see something like that wind up in a thrift, unfortunately it was loaded with moth holes.


----------



## halbydurzell

Acme said:


> Here's the scoop on Palm Beach. I see a lot of their sport coats when thrifting. I think they're decently made products, and I like the fact that they're from back in the day when clothing was still mostly tailored in the USA. As of 2010, they were still around, though they recently merged with Austin Reed.
> 
> Also, it's a Harris Tweed, so you can't go wrong there.


Thanks for that. I've looked at a bunch on Ebay that were tailored for various stores so it seems like they were a large brand at one point. The fact that it was a Harris Tweed, tailored in the US, and partially lined (I actually tried to get the cashier to knock off a few bucks on the grounds that "most of the lining is missing!") lead me to believe it was a good buy. I'm psyched to own my first Harris Tweed.


----------



## Acme

halbydurzell said:


> I actually tried to get the cashier to knock off a few bucks on the grounds that "most of the lining is missing!"


:biggrin: I'm going to have to give that a try.


----------



## workthatwedo

Found a super heavy BB overcoat. Gray herringbone in 40R. However, it was marked $70. :frown:


----------



## dkoernert

workthatwedo said:


> Found a super heavy BB overcoat. Gray herringbone in 40R. However, it was marked $70. :frown:


There is a VERY similar BB coat in a store right up the street from me, I think they only want $50, but still more tan thrift prices. Some of the places 'round these parts are on to BB, but there could be a Brioni overcoat sitting right next to it priced at $4.99. Its crazy.


----------



## Orgetorix

Last week I agonized over a NWT Ermenegildo Zegna SBPL tuxedo that fit me beautifully, and ended up leaving it. The consignment-level price was high enough to make me leery of trying to flip it, and I haven't had a legtimate excuse to wear black tie in years. It was too much money to spend on something that would sit in my closet.

Actually, I'm STILL agonizing over it.


----------



## firedancer

^ what size is it Org, I think I could make the decision easy on ya!


----------



## Orgetorix

^ 42L


----------



## wacolo

Passed on a really cool USA Lands' End Anorak. A few light stains and some pilling to the fleece lining. Also skipped on an Oakloom 3 button Navy sack suit. Seemed to be about a 38XL. 
Did snag some dead stock Made in USA Dickies from an old local preppy store called The Leader. Took me back to my youth, except the waist was about 3 inches bigger :redface:.


----------



## firedancer

Orgetorix said:


> ^ 42L


Grrr. To big and long for me.


----------



## Mox

My hand and eye seem to be improving. I was at a place that had all their ties hanging in a row. I'm standing there eying the lot without being enticed to bother handling any of them. Then the visual texture of one near the end of the row catches my eye: sure enough, a Robert Talbott BOC. I really have enough ties for the time being, but it was cheap and not ugly. I figure if I don't end up wanting it, I can always throw it in as a freebie with a suit I'm selling.

I still check a lot of suit labels though. I feel something that catches my attention, it usually turns out to be a good fabric, but I'm still afraid I might miss something. At some point I'll trust my fingers.


----------



## dkoernert

Mox said:


> My hand and eye seem to be improving. I was at a place that had all their ties hanging in a row. I'm standing there eying the lot without being enticed to bother handling any of them. Then the visual texture of one near the end of the row catches my eye: sure enough, a Robert Talbott BOC. I really have enough ties for the time being, but it was cheap and not ugly. I figure if I don't end up wanting it, I can always throw it in as a freebie with a suit I'm selling.
> 
> I still check a lot of suit labels though. I feel something that catches my attention, it usually turns out to be a good fabric, but I'm still afraid I might miss something. At some point I'll trust my fingers.


It saves SO much time being able to just look at things rather than flip through labels, especially when there are 100+ ties at some of these places. I'm with you on the suits and blazers though, I still have to look/


----------



## danielm

I too found a super heavy herringbone Brooks Brothers overcoat - but there were 3-4 moth holes that I didn't want to deal with. If anyone in the Cincinnati area is interested, its at the GW on Springfield Pike, on the rack next to the jewelry counter.


----------



## wacolo

One of my good spots had closed for the weekend to restock. They reopened today and I was planning on being there bright and early. Unfortunately I awoke to my third flat tire of the year . And then to a broken jack. At least the spare was inflated. I still did ok, but wonder how much I missed by being an hour late?

Anyway, does anyone hang their pants? I did grab 8 vintage Setwell hangers for $2. I love these things! Excellent grip and they last forever! I am slowly replacing all of my bar hangers with them.


----------



## Acme

Orgetorix said:


> Last week I agonized over a NWT Ermenegildo Zegna SBPL tuxedo that fit me beautifully, and ended up leaving it. The consignment-level price was high enough to make me leery of trying to flip it, and I haven't had a legtimate excuse to wear black tie in years. It was too much money to spend on something that would sit in my closet.
> 
> Actually, I'm STILL agonizing over it.


If I'm still thinking about it the next day, I just go back and buy it. Life's too short, and you can always sell it later for as much as you paid.


----------



## panic66

Brags

Found my first pair of Bill's M2 khakis 
Brooks brothers ocbd

Blues

Found three HSM suits today all tailored for "Bruce Nordstrom" they were tagged
1992 and 1993. All three in great condition just not my size.


----------



## swb120

Blues: found a seemingly perfect pair of Brooks Brothers flat front gray gaberdine dress pants for my 8-year old son...even the newest BB boy's dept label. I was really excited, until I turned them over and saw about 8 moths holes throughout the seat and legs.


----------



## rafa

Walked into the Sav-N-Mor Thrift Store in Santa Ana with $3 cash in my pocket. Walked out with a HSM Gold Trumpeter Navy Blazer 46R in excellent condition and $0.04 cash in my pocket. The blazer was $3.93 with a 30% discount today. 

I almost couldn't buy it because it was closing time and I literally had no more cash on me with no ATM in sight. The store does not take credit or debit. Thank goodness today was green tag discount day in the men's section. I only had to cringe as an overgrown teen that likely should wear a 56L tried it on, drawing my attention to the drape, but also hoping he would put it back on the rack without damaging the jacket.


----------



## dstarz

So here's MY brag: Walking through the GW in Los Angeles, my eye was caught by a very nice looking shirt...well, when I separated the clothing, lo and behold: KITON! And in my size as well! $5.99 made it mine, and I've worn it with my Kiton suit already, getting quite the amount of compliments thank you very much!!!!


----------



## rafa

Scored a Robert Talbott sports shirt and tie in addition to a Hardy Amies light tan "stiffer" wool blazer. I don't really know what the material is called, but it is NWOT.

I know not trad, but I'm too young to be so traditional. Plus, darts make me look better.


----------



## dexconstruct

Had a good day.










Anyone need a raincoat?


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. Interesting that a Britches of GTown tie made it all the way to Phoenix. 

Last night found a really nice BB olive and navy houndstooth w/royal blue windowpane sportcoat.


----------



## firedancer

I find a ton of Britches for Georgetown here. Leave most of it on the racks, never that impressed.


----------



## Mox

Mostly a bunch of same-old or just nothing, but after finding four pairs of shoes for myself in a row, today I picked up a some black 5-nail Florsheim Imperial pebble-grain v-cleat gunboats in 11D that I can flip.


----------



## leisureclass

Hit several shops today and saw lots of garbage. Ended up with a couple of club ties on my last stop though, old fashioned radios on one, and hand tools on the other (as made for the Smithsonian).


----------



## firedancer

Today was tie day. I have mixed feelings about these days since I can never turn down a good tie and I don't "need" anymore. 
A bunch of J.press emblematics, paul Stuart madder, Ben silver regimental, BB dots, Sulka polka dot made in France. 

Oh yeah, fresh from 1987 a very nice Bud Light Spuds Mackenzie satiny baseball jacket. Look for that on the exchange


----------



## tonylumpkin

Today turned up one of the nicest suits I've found in a long time. A brown herringbone, with a blue pinstripe, 3 piece BB "346" from 1965. Perfect condition and at 40 L, nowhere near my size. But, someone on the exchange is going to get a great suit. The same place turned up a pair of insulated Maine Hunting boots and a never worn gold and brown Viyella shirt. All in all, a pretty good day.


----------



## Acme

tonylumpkin said:


> and a never worn gold and brown Viyella shirt...


I recently passed up a Viyela shirt with a very cool pattern. I didn't buy it because it was a 100% Cotton Viyella brand shirt, not a shirt made of the Viyella 55% wool/45% cotton fabric.

Thanks to you guys, now I know better...


----------



## firedancer

That 3 piece # is a score. I flipped one a while back for close to $400. Japanese or Italian buyer if I recall.


----------



## AlfaNovember

Blues, of a sort: Florsheim pebble-grain, suicide-cleat longwing gunboats, but heavily worn. Given the bomb-shelter construction, these shoes must have seen several decades of wear.

My blues - although nominally "my size", they seemed at least an entire size too small. I usually wear an 11 or 11.5, & it's been steady for 20 years now. Although marked 11, the Florsheims were nowhere close to fitting. For comparison, I have one pair of shoes in a 10 that I keep for vanity, and the gunboats felt tighter than my size 10s.

Do all Florsheims run so small? I feel like I've never tried one on that fit anywhere close to correct - new or vintage. What gives?


----------



## Mox

Huh. Apparently mine are as well. I normally wear a 10D shoe and just tried on the 11D Florsheims I mentioned earlier. They fit me better than a couple of 10.5D shoes/boots I'm getting by with.


----------



## Orgetorix

Blues: For some reason I have a really hard time passing up flannel suits. Maybe because they're so hard to find these days. Anyway, I actually deliberated for a while over a recent HSM solid gray flannel suit; it was roughly my size but would have needed alterations to fit. Finally reason prevailed, I heeded my own advice, and left it.

Brags: almost-unworn 5-nail Florsheim Imperials, and a couple very nice BB sport shirts


----------



## Mox

Orgetorix said:


> Brags: almost-unworn 5-nail Florsheim Imperials


It's strange how thrifting seem to run in trends like this. They weren't 11's were they? Anyway, we covered the spectrum from beat-up, to nice, to almost new.


----------



## Acme

So what's the most one-of-a-kind thing you've found recently?

Not too long ago, I came across one of these:

















It's made by artisans in New Mexico who specialize in traditional Native American weaving styles. I can not imagine the circumstance that would allow me to wear something like this, but that doesn't dim my appreciation for the details. Those buttons are fashioned out of Indian Head nickels:

















I have a weakness for coin buttons in any form.


----------



## CMDC

Mrs. CMDC is out of town so, as long as the dogs get walked, I can devote the weekend to hardcore thrifting. Such an interesting life I lead. Anyhow, I'm hitting some places I rarely get to, a little bit further afield. Needless to say, today was quite successful and there will be a big offering after tomorrow's rounds. There will be JPress, Norman Hilton, Bills, Paul Stuart, Gieves and Hawkes, a gorgeous PRL flannel blazer, plus an amazing 3 piece 3/2 charcoal pinstripe flannel suit from way back with all the tradly bells and whistles.


----------



## ArtVandalay

^^^

If I am fortunate to stumble upon one of those brands in 5 stores I consider my trip a success. Well done.
I picked up a pair of Vineyard Vines patch seersucker shorts in 36" waist yesterday. Not sure if I'm going to keep them or not. Otherwise, they're headed for the exchange.


----------



## nonartful dodger

A very good day. Scored a 3/2 Oxxford blazer in great condition and, most importantly, a perfect fit. It was all of $2.95 (with Haggars going for $7.95). I love that store.


----------



## danielm

Brags: Picked up Florsheim shells with 5 nail v-cleat, Allen Edmonds Mcallister wingtips, 2 Astor & Black 7-fold ties, and an orphaned Isaia cashmere suit coat (normally don't pick up orphans, but it looked really awesome, surgeons cuffs and all). 

Blues: saw my first Hermes tie today, but it was wearing at the tips. Probably should have bought it anyway, but I'm not going to drive back to Columbus for it.


----------



## drlivingston

Had quite a field day at one of our local stores on Saturday.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2576998520101800887HEDAQB

* Allen Edmonds Manchester Merlot Loafers 
* Alden Brown Calf Full Strap Penny Loafers
* Alden Brown Calf Full Strap Penny Loafers
* Giorgio Armani Tie
* Brioni Tie
* Les Copains Tie
* Nicky Tie
* Hermes Tie
* Gucci Tie
* Talbott Studio Tie
* Talbott Best of Class Tie
* (7) J.Z. Richards Ties
* (3) Brooks Brothers Makers Ties

All for less than $100!!

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2316281570101800887CkwHJL
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2846276480101800887JrgRrn
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2207201820101800887BDucdh
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2769094320101800887HYfSRv


----------



## CMDC

^Nice, but from what I understand you probably shouldn't be buying any more ties. :smile:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

...especially in patterns like those.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> ^Nice, but from what I understand you probably shouldn't be buying any more ties. :smile:


Alas, it's a sickness. 

"...especially in patterns like those."

Not to fret, dearest Mr. Browne. They were not purchased with you in mind.


----------



## Mox

Nice score, Doc. I generally find those kind of brands one-at-a-time, except maybe Brooks Brothers.


----------



## panic66

I feel like i got a decent haul today.

Gary Michael's Clothiers "custom collection"


















Brooks Brothers sport coat


















RRL Tweed Jacket


























To top it off it was 50% off day at Goodwill


----------



## closerlook

*i scored a lot of three Brooks Brothers White OCBD traditional fit in 16 33 the other day.
though in range, not my size so if anyone wants them, I'd be happy to sell them
*


----------



## tonylumpkin

I found my second '60s vintage BB tweed herringbone of the week. This one very heavy weight and a beautiful tweed, but someone had cut a long down to a short and the patch pockets ended at the hem. Not only that, the pants were moth eaten. Oh well. 

On the other side of the coin, the same thrift did provide a beautiful pair of 9D BB Peal monkstraps by C&J.


----------



## drlivingston

Today, I bought an Oxxford 42R Manhattan N2 jacket (possible orphan) at a local thrift store. I am unfamiliar with these jackets. It's in great condition. I will try to post pics in a couple of days when I return home. What is the average ebay price on one of these things?


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> Today, I bought an Oxxford 42R Manhattan N2 jacket (possible orphan) at a local thrift store. I am unfamiliar with these jackets. It's in great condition. I will try to post pics in a couple of days when I return home. What is the average ebay price on one of these things?


The average ebay price for an Oxxford sport coat is $70.


----------



## Mox

I think this has been the longest dry run for me since I started thrifting. I came across a pair of brown Park Ave's today with decent uppers, but the sole was worn through. Also a recent HF SC, but a tear in the back.

*sigh*

It's probably a good thing though, so I can concentrate on listing the items I already have.

BTW, AlfaNovember, I realized I had thicker socks on when I tried on my Florsheims. With a more proper direct comparison, they do not seem smaller than size, though I only have a 10.5 to compare to, not another 11.


----------



## Pink and Green

That RRL Tweed is hideous. If it's a 40R you might be able to flip it to me. You know, so you don't have to be seen wearing it.

A guy's gotta try, right? 


panic66 said:


> RRL Tweed Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off it was 50% off day at Goodwill


----------



## CMDC

Today was the day of coat near-misses. Daks for Georgetown University Shop herringbone tweed topcoat--tear in the lining. Khaki corduroy Baracuta--weird looking stain that I didn't think would wash out. Sterlingwear p-coat that was a tad too worn. Also the Gloverall mentioned in the Exchange.

A couple of Brooks navy sack blazers coming up for the exchange--39 and 42R.


----------



## Dingus

*Estate sales*

I went to the source with some Fairfield County CT "fresh grave" estate sales. The dead gentlemen's clothes were still in their closets. I found a vintage made in Norway LL Bean Norwegian sweater for $5 in my size, nice 2.5" repp ties including a branded boeing 737 pilots tie for a few dollars and the wife found a Bean corduroy barn coat with embroidered hounds for $8.


----------



## tgadd

Just getting into trying to find some good deals at thrift stores. Visited two local stores today and both had horrible selection of clothes/shoes. Mostly furniture and trinkets. I guess I'll have to make it to some nicer parts of the city to see if any there have some good finds


----------



## Acme

tgadd said:


> Just getting into trying to find some good deals at thrift stores. Visited two local stores today and both had horrible selection of clothes/shoes. Mostly furniture and trinkets. I guess I'll have to make it to some nicer parts of the city to see if any there have some good finds


Welcome to the hobby, tqadd. And welcome to the forum.

You can go here to get a list of shops in your area, it's a great resource. If it's a chain store thrift, they usually have centralized distribution, so you can go to any location to look for good stuff. If it's a single site, like a church sponsored thrift, then you're likely to find better stuff in the stores that are located in aging, wealthy neighborhoods.

Good luck.


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> Daks for Georgetown University Shop herringbone tweed topcoat--tear in the lining...


How bad was the tear? I've learned to use a needle and thread to mend separated lining seams and tears. Or take it to my tailor, who usually charges me $10 or less for that kind of repair.


----------



## CMDC

^It was less a tear than shredding. A section of the lining near the neck had worn so much that it was fraying and pulling apart. A stitching wouldn't have fixed it unfortunately.


----------



## Acme

As I was leaving a local GW yesterday, I noticed an associate rolling out a new rack of men's clothing. Stopping to take a look, I found three vintage BB 3/2 sack suit jackets (two Golden Fleece and one 346). Yes!

I was all set to go search for the pants, but my hopes were summarily dashed. Upon closer inspection, two of the jackets had small holes, and the third had contracted a bad case of the dreaded shine on the back of the sleeves.

Gloom, despair, and agony on me.


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> ^It was less a tear than shredding. A section of the lining near the neck had worn so much that it was fraying and pulling apart. A stitching wouldn't have fixed it unfortunately.


Oh, I see. You have my sympathies.

Given the prices to have a tailor replace the lining, I avoid jackets in that condition as well.


----------



## Mox

tgadd said:


> Just getting into trying to find some good deals at thrift stores. Visited two local stores today and both had horrible selection of clothes/shoes. Mostly furniture and trinkets. I guess I'll have to make it to some nicer parts of the city to see if any there have some good finds


It's also often a matter of patience. A store that has a long string of nothing can suddenly spring a grail find.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

My GF and I thought we were so cute, knowing each other's sizes and buying each other shoes. We're giving that up, since she wound up with non-fitting Belgians and I would up with wingtip kiltie tassel loafers. Oh well.

On the plus side, I got a nice madder-ish tie from a defunct local shop, plus a tweed tie and a Tommy Hilfiger crazy solid blue repp with a red back blade. Maybe not as cool as my Robert Talbott patchwork repp, but close.


----------



## tgadd

Acme said:


> Welcome to the hobby, tqadd. And welcome to the forum.
> 
> You can go here to get a list of shops in your area, it's a great resource. If it's a chain store thrift, they usually have centralized distribution, so you can go to any location to look for good stuff. If it's a single site, like a church sponsored thrift, then you're likely to find better stuff in the stores that are located in aging, wealthy neighborhoods.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Acme, that's a good website and gave me some leads on places to check out. I think I'm going to have to find some of the more wealthy neighborhoods and their thrift stores.


----------



## tgadd

Mox said:


> It's also often a matter of patience. A store that has a long string of nothing can suddenly spring a grail find.


Definitely understand patience. I'll keep going back and checking it out every week. Eventually I'll have to strike gold.


----------



## frosejr

Acme said:


> Gloom, despair, and agony on me.


Deep dark depression, excessive misery.

If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.

AWESOME reference.


----------



## Mox

Broke my nothing steak yesterday with two pair of shoes. Weekends haven't been bad over the summer, but yesterday the stores were quite crowded. I was ready to cut my circuit short, but decided to make just one more stop. Happily a gal was refilling the shoe racks just as I walked in, so I had first grab at these two:









and









https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ction_Id=523&Product_Id=1211424&Parent_Id=522
(C&J)

Both are too big for me, so I don't have to worry about increasing my collection and can flip them without strain.


----------



## dkoernert

Still got a nothing streak going on here. I was in Fredericksburg yesterday and stopped at the biggest Goodwill I've ever seen. There must have been at least 400 ties out on the floor, and thousands of shirts and pants. I left with nothing. I debated over a Harris Tweed topcoat, since I really want one, but left it because of the super narrow lapels.


----------



## leisureclass

Mox: what size?


----------



## Mox

leisureclass said:


> Mox: what size?


Whoops. I was planning on including the sizing photos, but forgot that you can only include two.

11.5G UK for the Church's (~12.5E US) and 12D US for the BB.


----------



## CMDC

Wow. You'd think the law of averages would dictate at least a couple worthy ties and shirts.



dkoernert said:


> Still got a nothing streak going on here. I was in Fredericksburg yesterday and stopped at the biggest Goodwill I've ever seen. There must have been at least 400 ties out on the floor, and thousands of shirts and pants. I left with nothing. I debated over a Harris Tweed topcoat, since I really want one, but left it because of the super narrow lapels.


----------



## firedancer

A couple wonderful Charvet ties, a PRL pocket square and a couple suits. 
Vintage Southwick and a tweed Norman Hilton.


----------



## Hitch

Had a good day, Shirts by Zenga, Varvatos and Expres Custom Tailors HK and a Polo Fly Fishing tie.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Wow. You'd think the law of averages would dictate at least a couple worthy ties and shirts.


That was my exact thought as I walked in. Unfortunately, this was really not the case.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I walked into one of the thrift store I frequent this afternoon between class and work. There were *well over a hundred* new ties on display. So much so that they had a new section. It was very erie, because you could tell they were all from the same man. 
Retired? Dead? Cravat-less?


----------



## firedancer

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I walked into one of the thrift store I frequent this afternoon between class and work. There were *well over a hundred* new ties on display. So much so that they had a new section. It was very erie, because you could tell they were all from the same man.
> Retired? Dead? Cravat-less?


Same thing at one of mine yesterday. There were tons of the Saks Fifth ave Hermes-esque numbers. I left em all. Some still had tags!


----------



## dkoernert

Finally broke the streak today with a Canali Proposta tweed SC, a Hickey Freeman Silk SC, and a brown BB 3/2 sack suit (left it but going back for it later). Also add in a Leather Man Ltd. code flags belt for a whopping dollar.


----------



## rafa

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I walked into one of the thrift store I frequent this afternoon between class and work. There were *well over a hundred* new ties on display. So much so that they had a new section. It was very erie, because you could tell they were all from the same man.
> Retired? Dead? Cravat-less?


Wow! That's like leaving free money on the table. Assuming they weren't charging "new" prices.


----------



## Mox

Wow, those BB/Peal Algonquins generated a lot of interest. I might have been able to get more for them if I had set them up for a bidding war on eBay, but I wouldn't have even known what to look for in picking them up if it hadn't been for you folks on the forums, so I'm perfectly happy not squeezing every last dime out of them. I made a nice profit and someone paid less for them here instead of eBay collecting their fees, so it's all good.


----------



## drlivingston

Today I picked up a rather unique sport coat. It is a Italian made Cantarelli. The fabric is from Italy by Loro Piana (70% Linen, 30% Virgin Wool). It's a 40R and still has the original tags on it. The original price tag shows $1,195.00.


----------



## rafa

*Brooks Brothers 1818 Trad 3/2 Sack Center Vent Patch Pockets 42L Navy Blazer*

Found my second BB 3/2 sack navy blazer. This one is 42L, last one was 46R.

Also found a pair of Canali wool trousers in great condition and a pair of Ralph Lauren Purple Label cotton linen trousers in great condition as well.


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> Today I picked up a rather unique sport coat. It is a Italian made Cantarelli. The fabric is from Italy by Loro Piana (70% Linen, 30% Virgin Wool). It's a 40R and still has the original tags on it. The original price tag shows $1,195.00.


 I love LP fabric, I bet that thing is SOFT.


----------



## CMDC

Man, sounds like Birmingham is a thrifting gold mine. Pix would be nice. Or you could just send it to me for a closer look. I promise to send it back in a timely manner.



drlivingston said:


> Today I picked up a rather unique sport coat. It is a Italian made Cantarelli. The fabric is from Italy by Loro Piana (70% Linen, 30% Virgin Wool). It's a 40R and still has the original tags on it. The original price tag shows $1,195.00.


----------



## firedancer

An old English weather coat for Paul Stuart and a pair of Alden for BB shell short wings.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Scoped out the thrifts up in my new neck of the woods. Thought it was going to be a day of a few slightly overpriced ties and a well-fitting no-brand slate blue blazer, until I hit a new chain thrift that I happened to be passing by. They just opened, and had a bunch of stuff that seemed to be boutique overstocks or samples from clothing lines. One of those boutiques: Turnbull and Asser. 

They had a rainbow of cords and a few different shirt patterns in a wide range of sizes. I didn't like any of the shirt fabrics, the size tags had been cut out, and the fitting room line was long, so I didn't get any shirts, but I left with two pairs of horizontal cords in lavender and royal purple. There were a bunch left (34-40 or so), as well as quite a few shirts and a ton of women's blouses. Shirts were $15, and pants were $10. I didn't have enough cash to buy and flip, so there's quite a bounty there for somebody. I'll gladly PM northern NJ members the location, but I don't want to just put that info out online.


----------



## hooker4186

Blues for me - went to a suit rack and immediately saw a jacket from across the room in a very cool pattern. Picked up the jacket, looked at the tags, 100% Loro Piana cashmere, recent (2011) bespoke from Hong Kong, dual vents, fit me like a glove (not easy for a 38S living in 44L long land). 

$14. 

I was halfway to the cash register when I noticed a massive hole in the sleeve - too big and jagged for reweaving, so back on the rack it went.


----------



## firedancer

Today was dead horse day. 
Hanover LWB black shell
Hanover PTB #8 shell
Hanover PTB pebble calf
AE cap toe blucher walnut calf 

University shop Yale grey HB sack suit

Orvis 3/2 navy blazer darted

Left a decent Southwick natural sack cause it needed a little work and not worth the flip


----------



## Orgetorix

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> the size tags had been cut out, and the fitting room line was long


Get yourself a couple of these cheap retractable sewing tape measures: https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=35BpUMWfDcHqqQHeuIDgDQ&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAA

Keep one in the car and you may never need to try things on in a thrift store again.


----------



## halbydurzell

Just blues this weekend. Didn't have time to hit up my favorite Brooklyn spot but the places in the city that are usually pretty good had next to nothing. The best thing I saw was a pair of Ermenegildo Zenga pants but they looked to be size 27 (didn't bother trying to figure out the Italian conversion), pleated and with some sort of stain on the leg. Saw two corduroy blazers at another shop but they knew what they were doing because the one from the 70's (with the four foot wide lapels) was marked $15 whereas the one from the 60's with normal sized lapels was marked $110. I gotta move.


----------



## wacolo

I passed on a J Press paisley tie. 4" wide!! I probably should have grabbed it as an historical anomaly.


----------



## halbydurzell

Strange. I also ran across a bunch of wide Brooks Brothers makers ties this weekend. I'd ask when wide ties were ever en-vogue but then I remembered cleaning out my grandparents house last fall, opening up my grandfather's tie drawer and finding nothing but super long, super-wide ties. It was like he had gone to clown college.


----------



## catside

A vintage Yale Coop ultra thick cavalry twill 3.2 sack blazer 44Rish, A vintage Norman Hilton super soft English tweed (weave) 41R jacket with throat latch, an AE Stratton black 9.5c, a navy JPress Beaufort Knot tie with fir tress for holidays. All will go to exchange. Nice tradly day. Oh, also a brick color Alan Payne Shetland, my size.


----------



## firedancer

A couple camp blankets, a pair of Tods suede chukkas which are infinitely more comfortable than the drivers I own. 
And a stellar red with blue and green polka dot T&A pocket square.


----------



## firedancer

Edit..


----------



## halbydurzell

Crap day at work so I hit up my hot spot where Monday night is discount night. I walked away with a pair of brown cords from Rivers who, from their website, look like the Australian JC Penny but they fit and feel pretty decent, and then some genuine bleeding madras from India to keep my seersucker company in the storage bin throughout the winter. It was $3 and there were two other pairs but I grabbed the best one and left the other two for someone else to find. Karma, etc.










Also, I passed up this Harris Tweed. There was no designer label and the tag read 38r (which I usually am) but it was kinda tight and a bit too short (I'm 6'4" about 200lbs). Here's a picture of the tweed (sorta blue and gold) and if anyone wants it I can go grab it. It's also partially lined with football leather buttons. It'll probably run you just under $20 with shipping.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Any tips on removing that thrift store smell from items? I know that you guys are pros!


----------



## roman totale XVII

oxford cloth button down said:


> Any tips on removing that thrift store smell from items? I know that you guys are pros!


Outside of the usual options of washing/ dry cleaning/ airing, I find that simply wearing the garment works well. I've had some luck using an enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle too. Use it kind of like Febreze on wools and as more of a soak on stuff that can go into the washing machine.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orgetorix said:


> Get yourself a couple of these cheap retractable sewing tape measures: https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=35BpUMWfDcHqqQHeuIDgDQ&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAA
> 
> Keep one in the car and you may never need to try things on in a thrift store again.


Yeah, that's when my girlfriend will tell me I have a problem. 

Seriously, though: thanks for the tip. I'll have to look in to those.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Roman Totale - Thanks. I have found that sometimes washing doesn't quite do it. I may need to do more airing.

Youthful Repp-robate - Your GF already knows that you have a problem, trust me. I know that mine does. :wink2:


----------



## dkoernert

oxford cloth button down said:


> Any tips on removing that thrift store smell from items? I know that you guys are pros!


 I toss everything in the wash immediately. If you are talking suits or sportcoats though, I toss them in the dryer for 10 minutes or so on low heat with a damp (not soaked) dryer sheet, then let it air out for a little while. Never had any damage or anything using this strategy.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I fully know Chaps is neither trad nor good quality but for $45 for a new with tags suit, I figured I did okay. Funny thing is, there must have been 20 of the same suit on the rack, all different sizes. I passed on new Etonic golf shoes and a 40R Samuelson sport coat, neither of which were my size.


----------



## almosthandsome

Found my first J. Press blazer tonight but the lining was torn in 3 different places and the brass button behind the lapel roll looked to have permanently distorted the fabric in front. Spirits were lifted however: 3 piece Cable Car Clothiers suit, my size. 3/2 roll, undarted, tan and orange glen check. Bought it despite the handful of small moth nibbles on each piece. If my tailor can patch this together I'll be a happy gent. If not, I have the receipt.....


----------



## firedancer

Press is always a good find. 

Today was a good day 
Brooks Brothers butter soft leather bomber. Made in China but oh well. It'll do. 
PRL blue with red lobster bow
A few BB ties and a bunch of Hermes. 
I left the BB ties with horizontal stripes. The color schemes were great but the ones I have never make the cut so I didn't feel like adding more. 

Vintage like new Moc toe RW boots. 

A Madison BB darted blazer.


----------



## dizzyfan

On dealing with odors, I've had luck with one part vodka with two parts water in a spray bottle.

https://www.valetmag.com/the-handbook/features/2009/31-days/day10-fight_vintage_funk.php


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> Youthful Repp-robate - Your GF already knows that you have a problem, trust me. I know that mine does. :wink2:


It helps that she buys nearly as much as I do. :smile:


----------



## catside

Tweeds


----------



## rwaldron

I ended up at a thrift store with my wife this morning, where I saw a not very trad (2 button darted with side vents), but still nice looking Brooks Brothers suit. I took a chance and picked it up. The jacket fit, but the pants legs were too skinny for me. It's a size 51 jacket. I figure I should at least be able to make a few pennies off of it, but I've never delved into the world of selling clothing online. Do y'all have any advice?









Also I grabbed a Navy suit made by Corbin - anyone know about that Brand? I also grabbed a very old Navy Haspel jacket thats either a boys size, or a very small man's size; nevertheless, the thing is awesome - 3-2, half lined, hook vent, natural shoulders, 2 cuff buttons. It may be the trad-est garment I've ever seen.


----------



## crs

rwaldron said:


> Also I grabbed a Navy suit made by Corbin.


Corbin is a good quality Trad brand. There has been a 3/2 Corbin tweed sack sitting in a local thrift for months, but it has a bad odor and no takers. Kills me every time I see it.


----------



## crs

Nice gray tweed overcoat, union label from the 1960s or 1970s, in like-new condition. It's just a department store coat (Stern's), but well-made, heavy, looks great and it fits me. $20.


----------



## CMDC

Really good day today. If you like Irish Tweed and are a 42ish, keep an eye out on the exchange. I've got two absolutely stunning numbers coming. Also will be a Chester Barrie chesterfield coat, plus a BB brown herringbone sack and DB blazer in 39. Also some shirts.

Found a Gtown U Shop sack suit and McGeorge shetland (I think it will fit) for me, plus a few other odds and ends.


----------



## firedancer

Catside, 
That plaid. Number is ridiculous!!!!

Rwaldron, 
Corbin is a great brand and have some awesome suits and trousers. They name their trousers goofy names like the " natural shoulder trouser". If you find something you like don't hesitate to pull the trigger. If you're buying something to flip, don't waste your time. That stuff just doesn't move for some reason. As for your BB suit, put it in the sales forum.

Today I found some really cool sweaters. But for my self I ran across this made in England tweed from some store in Paris. It's a very English fit. And I think it may part of a suit, I'll check tomorrow. But in any case I am beyond stoked. Not American Traditional at all, but very traditional!


----------



## rwaldron

firedancer said:


> As for your BB suit, put it in the sales forum.


Thanks! To be honest, I had never actually noticed that forum (I don't often venture outside of the trad forum).


----------



## leisureclass

Dunno how I missed those tweeds at the bottom of the last page, but the first one is awesome Catside, great pickup!


----------



## almosthandsome

Hit up a few garage sales with the wife today. Followed signs to a sketchy house with an even sketchier kid manning the till. Had a sickly parrot on his shoulder :icon_scratch:. Anyway, bunch of junk in the yard, but what's this: two Canali SC hanging on the fence, along with a couple brooks brothers thrown over the chain link, vintage 3/2. $2 each. The Canalis were dated but the brooks are just beautiful, one of them fits like I was born into it. Just a dry cleaning on them to get the bird crap off. *I'M NOT KIDDING*. Kid says he and his dad have a hundred more coats inside, just needed to get rid of a few to make room. Wouldn't let me see the rest.....weird town I live in.


----------



## Mox

A pair of black AE PA...

wait a minute... same small size, same hole in the sole...

Looks like Savers is taking in some GW non-sellers, or they were bought and redonated. Either way, they will taunt me all over again.


----------



## hooker4186

Shell Aldens, my size, leather cracked beyond repair. Definitely blues.


----------



## eagle2250

Not sure if this is a "blue or a brag", but my wife was informed that all three pair of my AE's that went to our church's thrift shop were snapped up within 15 minutes of being priced and put on the shelf for sale. The 1893 walking shoes remain!


----------



## firedancer

^ that's a brag! Paying it forward my man! And clearing out a new home for more. Win win in my book!


----------



## Old Tartan

Could not find a Trad introduction thread so I'll make a first post here, on a thread that has amused me considerably. Over the last week or so I've read through the whole of it, and frankly I'm impressed by the energy, fervor and desire you fellows have in order to dress _right_ in a place and time where everything has drifted into this netherworld of casual, ugly, and feel-good grotesquerie. Did I mention this would also be "Imported"?

What you fellows call 'Trad' here has rung some deep bells in my experience. I've spent all my life around clothes, and silently paying attention to them, and lurking around this forum brought back some of my oldest sartorial memories ... began life as an east coast Boomer, in one of those rolling, rural New England towns where I don't think anybody had a use for the locks on their front doors _or_ their back kitchen doors (which we kids used as freely as we did the doors to our own bedrooms, visiting to see whose mom was baking what, and then a bit older to see whose older sister was doing homework at the table). We lived in saddle shoes and penny loafers and didn't think a thing about our khakis or our cuffs, or the sacks we wore on Sunday. We weren't overburdened by styles and choices and radical fashions. This was all just how it was. Then somewhere in the 60s, after the terror of JFK and that somber Thanksgiving to follow, Mom too muddled for words - but before the British Invasion burned into a rainbow spatter of psychedelia, we packed up everything thanks to Dad's big transfer and we settled down in what was an alien world to me, Southern California, a land and lifestyle that turned my austere New England upbringing inside out. I still had the same penny loafters as I recall but everything was cooly casual. Lots of rubber soled canvas shoes and more light colored pants than you could get away with out east, and an almost Mod kind of pallor on the works - think of the early Beach Boys album covers and you'll get the idea. I don't even recall the suits I wore at the time but I do remember learning how to live with layers, and getting down with knit ties and their rough texture, and having a souvenir box (wood, from Tennessee) where all my tie clips were kept in. But these sunny days that lasted most of the year is where I had an education in short sleeves ... and after going back out east again for schooling (and Woodstock, by the way, which in my memory now was a kind of magic carpet ride from our lodging in Hanover), and seeing the change in styles as the sideburns got long, polyester came over everything in bold stripes, and somehow the 70s with disco and punk and a fuel crisis brought us to the middle age of the 80s, where I did experiment with a Manhattan lifestyle for a year or two before drifting to the midwest and settling down on the outskirts of a rust belt city. Through the years I would note how good fashion and good dress were held on to by a small cadre of survivors ... adherents to the code, we might say.

I never gave it a name but I lived it, and kept it out of stubborn habit that bears my early upbringing, and all despite the continued change I saw around me. Sometimes I would recognize a former classmate I hadn't seen in twenty years by the fit of his jacket and the choice of his lapel and tie - these things are subtle, maybe even beyond words, but a new J Press sack worn easily in '92 can bring one back to the autumn of '66, and that's a thing that sticks in the mind forever.

I'm at a point now where, well, retirement looms, I don't care I'm getting old but I'm contented, ready to sit back with my stories that seem to come out of this a long, long string of memories behind me. (Where did it all go?) I listen to your tales of blues and it brings me back - a mention of joy at discovering an old Brooks suit (Golden Fleece) or an English tweed and I can tell you all about the time when.... oh I'll help you fellows hone your Trad. Feels like what I've been doing all along. So happy to have found the forum.


----------



## halbydurzell

Neither blues nor brags since I didn't set out to thrift. Hit up the thrift stores in hipster Williamsburg, Bk just because I was in the area and naturally expected to find all the good stuff gone. Shockingly, there was some very good pieces hanging around but most were overpriced. One store had a mountain of ties and after searching through it, found two or three decent ones(and more BB Makers wide ones!?) but, and maybe thrifting is skewing my worldview, i can no longer justify paying more than $3 for a tie. Almost did for a J.Crew knit navy one but then noticed the giant gravy stain on it. 

One store had some nice Gant foxhunt plaid shirts but are those seasonally appropriate now or would they be considered more spring and summer wear? They were all light colored. I may still go back for them.


----------



## wwilson

After I found some $2 Florsheim Imperials in pebble grain a few months ago, I thought I had found all there was to find in this loveliest of villages. Today I picked up a brand new pair of LL Bean Mocs and a pair of hardly worn Alden ptb with the lug rubber sole...$11.98 for both!

Bean mocs made in USA? How old are these guys?


----------



## leisureclass

Got some wide wale cords from Press this afternoon, with a three shop tag!


----------



## firedancer

Just picked up a beautiful RL purple label jacket brown with a pink over check. 
And a couple pairs of Phineas cole trousers.


----------



## hooker4186

firedancer said:


> Just picked up a beautiful RL purple label jacket brown with a pink over check.
> And a couple pairs of Phineas cole trousers.
> View attachment 5443
> View attachment 5444


Whoa...


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I won't ask you where you found that.


----------



## benjclark

In a larger town today and had some time. I found a nice solid color pocket square in silk from Sak's and a couple other no names for 50c each and some vintage Sears pebble grain longwings in my size -- 13D and a light cognac color for $5. Also scored a couple good books.


----------



## CMDC

I'm starting to think that St. Louis may be the new thrift mecca, replacing Greenville, SC.


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a great post, Old Tartan! 

Welcome!


----------



## catside

^1. Old Tartan is a great name by the way. Do us a favor and don't ever get in a thrift shop :icon_smile:

Blues today, I'm wasting my sabbatical in thrift stores (that is when I don't find something, heh). Better than sitting in front of a blank page on the computer screen, wasting my already crumbling vision.


----------



## firedancer

CMDC said:


> I'm starting to think that St. Louis may be the new thrift mecca, replacing Greenville, SC.


I often think the same of DC. !

Of course I sure don't miss C5s fish tales about pulling out dead horses from every thrift he dropped his line in

Wait, on second thought, I do miss those fish tales.

As an aside, as doghouse can attest, one of our best resale shops really isn't thrift prices. You can find steals but you have to really pick your poison.

A good example was a beautiful BB plaid donegal sack in a 46L ( rare size). But they want $50 for it and an armhole lining needs repaired. A good deal for a 46L person who wants it but not thrift exchange material. You guys would chase me right out of town! Like I could compete with TD anyways.


----------



## dkoernert

Came across a dead gent (hopefully just a guy that lost or gained a bunch of weight) in Fredericksburg recently. 5 PRL blue OCBDs, all the same size, all with the same name on the dry cleaning tag. There were also a ton of Zegna suits, all the same size, and all unfortunately loaded with holes. 

I also had a guy walk up to me from down the suit rack with a suit in hand. He asked me what size I was. I thought, oh no, now I am going to have to pretend I like whatever he was about to hand me. He handed me a charcoal pinstripe Zegna cashmere suit, and it fit. Although its not a trad suit by any means, I was pretty pleased.


----------



## Mox

Nice! I have yet to even see a Zegna suit around here, let alone have one handed to me.


----------



## wwilson

wwilson said:


> After I found some $2 Florsheim Imperials in pebble grain a few months ago, I thought I had found all there was to find in this loveliest of villages. Today I picked up a brand new pair of LL Bean Mocs and a pair of hardly worn Alden ptb with the lug rubber sole...$11.98 for both!
> 
> Bean mocs made in USA? How old are these guys?










Should I attempt to work these scratches out of the Aldens? If so, how? I've read about neatsfoot oil and simply brushing, just curious as to how one would work on chromexcel. The excitement of finding these in my size and for $4.99 is truly bliss! I'd like to touch them up but I certainly don't want to damage them in any way. Part of me wants to just leave them be...Thoughts?


----------



## catside

Do not touch! They are meant to be worn with marks and scratches etc. Excellent find.


----------



## catside

BB trench 

Scarves and Press ties



Fabulous recent Corbin fall sports coat 44L (maybe XL), going to exchange



Cashmere hand English *tweed* by Norman Hilton for White New Haven, 41R, going to exchange



Interesting semi-antique pants hanger and Samuelsohn pants 36X32.


----------



## dkoernert

I have been looking for an indoor trainer for my bike for a good long while. Finally found a Cycleops trainer at a thrift today for $5.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

dkoernert said:


> I have been looking for an indoor trainer for my bike for a good long while. Finally found a Cycleops trainer at a thrift today for $5.


That is incredibly cheap.


----------



## Mox

wwilson said:


> Should I attempt to work these scratches out of the Aldens? If so, how? I've read about neatsfoot oil and simply brushing, just curious as to how one would work on chromexcel. The excitement of finding these in my size and for $4.99 is truly bliss! I'd like to touch them up but I certainly don't want to damage them in any way. Part of me wants to just leave them be...Thoughts?


Great find. I was curious myself and so went looking. There are several recommendations from Horween in the comments.

https://horween.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/chromexcel®-2/

It sounds like a damp cloth and a brush to start, then maybe neatsfoot or one of the others. I don't think a light rub is out of line. Then you can add your own scuffs.


----------



## dkoernert

wrwhiteknight said:


> That is incredibly cheap.


 I know, its just a mag trainer, and missing a skewer, but still very happy with the find.


----------



## firedancer

Great finds Catside. Loving the Press butterflies.


----------



## CMDC

Couple of Ben Silver reps which are always nice to come across.

Anyone a West Point grad? Saw a nice old emblematic from Rivetz of New Haven. Black w/ gold mules. I could go back for it this weekend. Would be $12.


----------



## mhj

I picked this up at GW for $5.00. I'm not sure if it's sport jacket or an orphaned suit jacket but I think it will work well on it's own.

It's just back from the cleaners. I finally learned the code word the get a sack properly pressed. The owner waited on me and I pointed out that it is a sack and he marked it "hand press 2 button roll". Now I know what to say if one the clerks waits on me next time.

by , on Flickr

by , on Flickr


----------



## catside

It will work as SC. It's a defunct New Haven clothier, well respected, good workhorse clothes which lasts long. Price point would be below Press, about same as Yale Coop I think.


----------



## CMDC

A Goodwill that used to be iffy has moved and has now become a bit of a goldmine. Today, I'm going through the suits and come across this....










Upon checking the label...










The blues---no pants. I'm 95% sure this is an orphan. Its charcoal flannel w/lavender chalk stripe. I searched the store 3 times to no avail trying to find the pants. They're usually really good about keeping them together so either 1) they were never donated or 2) it is a sport coat. I'm less well versed on whether Brioni would market this solely as a sport coat. The inner tag only lists a jacket size.

So what do you all think? It fits perfectly. Can this be pulled off? How would you do it? There was no way I was going to leave it there either way. I suppose I could put it up on Ebay or TOF also.

At another stop, 2 Brioni and Paul Stuart tie plus a great Southwick for Paul Stuart flannel glenplaid suit in my size. Good day all around.


----------



## Patrick06790

You could wear that Brioni with jeans and a two-day stubble and those little rectangular glasses.

Or you could skip it and revel in that excellent Southwick/Paul Stuart


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Catside - That is one heck of a fall haul.


On a side note, I have stumbled upon a two great Huntington 3/2 jackets in a 48-52L. Has anyone had luck with such sizes in the thrift thread?


----------



## GHo

picked up a very nice navy chalkstripe 3 roll 2 Southwick suit. no size tag (46L?).

coat: 
chest - 22
sleeve - 26.5
shoulders - 18.5
length - 32
center vented

pants:
flat front and cuffed
waist - 17 (maybe an inch or so additional)
inseam - 32.5 (nothing left if you want to keep cuffs)
cuff - 1.75


----------



## frosejr

oxford cloth button down said:


> I have stumbled upon a two great Huntington 3/2 jackets in a 48-52L. Has anyone had luck with such sizes in the thrift thread?


I'd love to see pics and measurements, I'm in that neighborhood.


----------



## danielm

Saw my very first Samuelsohn, beautiful heavy gray wool with a blue windowpane. Orphan. Pants nowhere to be found. I'll be searching the local goodwills in the coming weeks in the hope that they turn up. (I left the jacket, but it's at a goodwill that rarely has turnover in the suits/sport coats.)


----------



## Cornell07

Blues: I saw a couple Burberry jackets last weekend, but they nowhere near my size. Spotted a Harvard Coop jacket, the quality was lousy -- lots of glue and coming apart. 

Brags: A couple silk paisley ties and a floral print tie by Nina Ricci (not trad, but high quality nevertheless). Snatched up a Britches of Georgetown grey, black, and white twill with single thread maroon and blue stripes in my size. I wore it out later that evening as it needed neither cleaning nor tailoring.

Somewhere in-between: I found a circa 1974 Harris Tweed jacket with two small holes on the arms for 3.50. I'll ask a tailor if he thinks it worth it to fix them (each hole is smaller than a dime).


----------



## catside

I passed a JPress suit and an orphan jacket. They did not fit. The suit had white paint smudges on one sleeve. I did not feel like playing the cleaner. Next time maybe.


----------



## firedancer

Blues
Andover shop olive flannel trousers, I think they're an orphan. Hopefully I'll find the jacket this week. 

Tartan trousers. Tag cut out and seem to be small. Picked them up with hopes that my tailor can let them out enough. Royal Stewart plaid and awesome. I believe them to be BB


----------



## ATL

I just picked up a business wardrobe for somebody who wears 39 R.


----------



## firedancer

^ more info please.


----------



## ATL

firedancer said:


> ^ more info please.


Measurements taken from the solid gray one:

p2p 21
sleeve 22 3/4 +1
Shoulder 19

Pants
waist 17
inseam 30.5 with 1.5 cuff

I assume they measure about the same.
The only issue is what I think might be an imperfection on the lapel of the gray one (on the right lapel, a straight line from the lapel pocket). I thought it was dirt, but it might not be able to be cleaned. I don't know.

The other one is spotless.


----------



## catside

Nice Japanese porcelain vase for the home. A US made shearling coat that I loved, tad small so I am on the fence between keeping or putting on exchange, also Press suit going to exchange, small. And a Harris tweed like new, to exchange, big. Passed an interesting sack from before 63, may yet go back and get it just for the heck of it. Also passed aSouthwick suit, had a moth hole; two size 46R BB suits, arms were soo short, but not the jacket.


----------



## halbydurzell

Blues, OH, non-stop blues. Two old hart schaffner and marx navy blazers. One with super small arms and the other clearly made for a linebacker. A great dark blue tweed sport coat with gigantic shoulder pads. A corduroy jacket with moth holes all along the bottom. Green cords tagged 34 x 34 that were apparently taken in to fit a midget, and then there was the Zenga wool suit. Now, you'll probably call me an idiot for walking away from it but it did not fit me. Bad pattern. And it was more than I could justify spending on something I would never wear. Plus, the orphaned jacket is sitting on ebay right now with 0 bids so it's doubtful I could flip it. I've had a good streak lately but it was still disheartening to have so many near misses in one trip.


----------



## catside

Had to pass a gorgeous silk blend JPress 3/2 sack SC. Silk blends have this tendency to wear out and pile, also stain. Nice to see though. Will never buy silk blend again after I see this, too. I made that mistake once from BB, same thing.


----------



## Orgetorix

Not quite thrift pricing, but I snagged a lovely Polo RL tweed jacket with fantastic shoulders at a consignment shop this weekend. Very Trip-esque. I'll post photos as soon as it's back from having the sleeves lengthened.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

My last trip ended with me deciding I don't need another paisley tie, and failing to find pants for two pretty nice striped suits. Blues, until I snapped up a Pentax K1000 35mm SLR -- for ten dollars, and in perfect shape. Probably my best find, since I need one for class.


----------



## catside

No reaction in TOF; I am confused. This is a riding tweed from Swaine Adeney. Much nicer than the photo.


----------



## firedancer

Sweet find Catside. 38 by chance?


----------



## catside

Nope, my size :icon_smile:


----------



## firedancer

Those are the best.


----------



## Orgetorix

Bummer today was a pair of Church's Diplomat wingtips that were worn out. Could be recrafted, but not my size.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brags:
Wilsons Leather bomber jacket. Fits well. Thrifted for $35 and being reconditioned for $15 (bonus: U.S. map printed on the liner)
Cole Haan pinch tassels in burgundy (judging by the soles they were only worn a couple of times)
Cole Haan drivers in black (coated in dust and misshapen. Little nubbie things on the bottom didn't show any signs of wear. After a little TLC, trees, and polish, they look brand new)
Chaps by RL button down with signal flag pattern (love me some nautical prints)
Duck Head OCBD NWT (vintage southern trad if I ever saw it)

Blues:
Ermenegildo Zegna and Oxxford suits out the wazoo, all the size of the jolly green giant
Zegna and some other italian designed shoes in black, brown gator, and green lizard skin; all of which were so pointy in the toe that a child could easily put his eye out.
AE loafers in various woven styles, likely donated by the same fashion forward gent.

I visited a "consignment store" close to home, also. It seemed to be more of a co-op for the newly retired to unload their junk. The only interesting thing I found was a neglected Case XX with sheath. Asking price was $40 and I offered $20. The seller was very short, obviously didn't want to haggle, so I left empty-handed. I plan to go back once a week until it's gone. He will sell it to me, he just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

One more brag; Abercrombie & Fitch necktie. Silk and handmade. Must be old as dirt, but had no funny smell or stains.


----------



## catside

I have an Abercombie Fitch tie that I love. From back when they were a mens store.
Does Wilson recondition their own stuff? i always pass Wilson, quality is all over the place.


----------



## firedancer

I was quite lucky in high school, we had the only clearance center for A&F in the country. Chinos and OCBDs along with quality belts could be found often for only a couple bucks. 

Buttons were always missing and sometimes zippers were broken but you learn how to mend fast. 

That store moved to San Diego but A&F went way downhill shortly afterwards any way. 

I picked up a super thick and supple Bobby Jones leather jacket today. A wonderful brown and practically new. Really cool blue lining. Made in turkey but the quality seemed to be there.


----------



## catside

^Not that there is anything wrong with Turkey! Some of my best friends are Turks


----------



## firedancer

Of course not!


----------



## Orgetorix

Best day I've had in a while.










PRL fair isle vest XL
2x RLPL T-shirts L
Recent black h'bone Theory sportcoat, 40R
NWOT Bills Khakis M2, 34xunhemmed










Southwick suit, ~41R
2x Borrelli shirts, 16
Canali shirt, 16
Brioni tie
3x vintage (20s-40s) ties


----------



## tonylumpkin

Ran into a treasure trove of tweed today. Most of it Harris, including two three piece suits and a couple of overcoats. Both of the 3 piece suits are actually 4 piece, as they come with two pair of pants. There are also two identical pair of Harris Tweed trousers that probably had a matching coat and and vest, but they were not to be found. I haven't measured them up yet, but they don't fit me so they'll be available in the trading forum soon.










3 piece herringbone









3 piece blue/grey









SC that also has a matching overcoat









Probably orphaned trousers


----------



## halbydurzell

Nice!

Hit up the Goodwill near my office last night. Nothing good except a Southwick for Paul Stuart jacket that fit me near perfect but it was beige windowpane and I had no idea what I could wear it with. Couldn't justify the double digit price tag.


----------



## CMDC

Will have 3 cashmere sweaters in XL coming to the exchange soon--one BB and two PRL. Will also be a Bills sport shirt and a nice Pendleton worsted wool made in USA shirt. Also 2 Corneliani dress shirts that I don't think are gonna fit me.

One find for myself was a nice Pendleton blackwatch harrington jacket.


----------



## catside

Tony those are killer tweeds!!! Hope my size


----------



## crs

Vintage heavy BB sack blazer with three patch pockets. I have one just like it that I bought in an Upper East Side consignment shop in 1994 or 1995. But the one yesterday looked like a flock of birds pooped all over it. Some other type of grunge at the bottom of the sleeves.

Today, though, almost unworn LLB Maine Hunting Boots. Been wanting those.


----------



## Trevor

Where are you guys shopping!? i wish i could find stuff like this. All our GW and Salvation Army's are picked over or maybe they just dont have anything!


----------



## firedancer

^ maybe you need to start doing the picking over!


----------



## Trevor

firedancer said:


> ^ maybe you need to start doing the picking over!


Thats the same thought that crosses my mind! No matter how many times or when i go, it just seems like its never the right time. I try to hit the places in the wealthier areas of charlotte... but still not much luck.


----------



## Orgetorix

Brags today: BB sack suit and SC (see Exchange), Zegna suit and 2 Zegna sportcoats, 1 Attolini sporcoat

Blues: 2 more Attolinis that were moth damaged beyond repair, 3-4 more Zegnas that were too expensive, 4 Oxxford bespoke sportcoat/trouser combos that were pricey and made for someone on the short-n-stout side.


----------



## firedancer

A haul today, 
Some spaniel emblematic khakis, a gala forest driving cap, a made in US bean field coat, some new Lucchese boots, a Patagonia jacket and the gem

A type A1 repro made in England to exact contract specs, down to the stitch count and zipper!


----------



## catside

Nice finds, very nice bomber. I got a Barbour Bedale -touch large but when someone comes up with an L I can trade-, a BB cord and a BB khaki, about ten silk print suspenders mostly Trafalgar.


----------



## firedancer

What size Bedale Catside?


----------



## catside

It's an XL. Tell me you have an L and always wanted to trade with an XL


----------



## firedancer

I'm a small/ medium so I can't help ya there. Of course the only Barbour I find in the wild that isn't a liddesdale is a size 32 Beaufort. Just couldn't make that work


----------



## Hardiw1

If you find a liddesdale, please don't leave it! I'm actually looking to pick one up, and thrift prices sound a lot better than retail.


----------



## firedancer

As if I would leave one! What size are you looking for? I've been wearing a med but just picked up an Andover shop small the other day and like that a lot better.


----------



## Hardiw1

I would hope not, but you never know with some folks. I'd be more of a large.


----------



## dexconstruct

I don't usually check out the women's section at the thrift stores, but today I decided to look around a little bit. I found this:












 

A beautiful navy overcoat in 100% Loro Piana cashmere. I will be checking out the women's stuff more often.


----------



## dkoernert

I've learned ALL of the good topcoats around here go into the women's section. I always flip through the women's section with no shame as onlookers judge.


----------



## halbydurzell

Second or third week in a row of absolute disappointment. A bunch of cords in my size but I was unaware Banana Republic made boot-cut cords so severe that they looked like bellbottoms?! Two shetlands (one J.Crew) tagged medium that had either been washed and dryed excessively or stretched over a pair of siamese twins. And the big heart breaker was a no-label ,2-piece, tweed suit going for $30. The jacket was a bit snug but the pants came up to about mid-calf. Who are these circus freaks walking around with normal upper bodies and little baby legs? If I see one more pair of 34 x 28 pants I'm going to scream. No offense to anyone on here, mind you. I hope Ovadia does a Baby Gap collab one day for you guys.


----------



## TradThrifter

I'm on a never ending search for a thrifted Barbour Liddesdale. If anyone has it in size large let me know.

Best things I have found:

Orvis Harris Tweed sports coat 44L
2 Patagonia Snap-T pullovers (trying to get rid of these soon)
L.L. Bean Maine hunting boots
3 pairs of Bill Khakis
A plethora of Bean sweaters that I adore
Polos and OCBDs are easy pickings so I don't dwell too much on those


----------



## catside

halbydurzell said:


> Second or third week in a row of absolute disappointment. A bunch of cords in my size but I was unaware Banana Republic made boot-cut cords so severe that they looked like bellbottoms?! Two shetlands (one J.Crew) tagged medium that had either been washed and dryed excessively or stretched over a pair of siamese twins. And the big heart breaker was a no-label ,2-piece, tweed suit going for $30. The jacket was a bit snug but the pants came up to about mid-calf. Who are these circus freaks walking around with normal upper bodies and little baby legs? If I see one more pair of 34 x 28 pants I'm going to scream. No offense to anyone on here, mind you. I hope Ovadia does a Baby Gap collab one day for you guys.


I recommend Banana's new vintage straight pants. On the waist , not under and they do not flare.


----------



## Pentheos

TradThrifter said:


> I'm on a never ending search for a thrifted Barbour Liddesdale.


Check Ebay. I've gotten two there for a fraction of original cost.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Liddesdales are a *fraction* of the original cost at the Barbour outlet, that's how I got one recently. Granted I don't think they're UK made anymore, and I have no idea how many outlets there are.


----------



## CMDC

Blues today was a JAB flannel houndstooth 3/2 sack suit. Kind of a khaki color w/olive pattern. Had about 4 small moth holes in the jacket so I left it. Would have been a perfect fit. A few things for the exchange coming later.


----------



## eagle2250

Uh-oh! The wife is departing the old crib this AM, headed for a day of volunteering at the church resale shop and has a large, mysterious sack in hand and a knowing, but ever so sly smile on her face. A glance in my closet reveals no specific losses, but a number of empty hangers move gently in the breeze within some questionably vacant space on the hanging rods! This might not be so good? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Very kind of her to implicitly give the stamp of approval for more acquisitions by making room for them! What other construction could *possibly* be placed on the facts? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TradThrifter

What process do you guys use to trade and sell items on the forums? I have used ebay but forums are new to me.


----------



## Orgetorix

You can post items for sale to the Trad Thrift Exchange for trad-style items, AAAC's SALES forum and StyleForum's Buying and Selling forum for anything clothing-related, and The Fedora Lounge's Classifieds section for vintage items ('60s and earlier but especially '20s-'40s).

Be sure to include pictures and measurements of what you're selling, as well as a description of the condition, how much you're asking for it, and whether that cost includes shipping or not.


----------



## Barnavelt

I searched out a Goodwill that is further afield of my usual haunt. It is in a relatively nice area so I had high hopes.

One nice BB slim fit 80/20 cotton wool plaid shirt; just the thing I am looking for.

On the tie rack; A nice Thomas Pink that looked great until I got to the bottom of the skinny end and it appears a Rottweiler had at it. A Repp from some English men's shop, perfect except for the large greasy stain smack in the middle.

Suiting; Reams of unattractive JAB suits in unflattering cuts, crammed so tightly together I can hardly pull them apart.

Sweaters; No particular blues but it pains me to see a large row of sweaters all on thin hangers with the neck stretched open to both ends of the hanger and the sleeves almost touching the floor. No sweater deserves this.

Oh and stinky cologne-soaked collars of shirts I buy wherein the stinky smell is not perceptible in the store because of the collected funk of all the stinky collars working together to kill my sense of smell!

All in all I don't think I will be fitting this particular Goodwill into my rounds.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I stopped by one of the smaller thrift shops in town between class and work yesterday. The place never produced anything spectacular, but I had time to kill. 
I found a khaki Izod+Lacoste jacket, "G9 Harrington" style with the button-flap pockets and elastic waist. It is in excellent condition and I'm very happy with the find. Judging by the tags and gator on the chest it must be 10+ years old. 
I'm sure it will drop below 70 here sometime soon.. I never get to wear of the awesome sweaters or jackets I find. Living in the Sunshine state can be challenging sometimes :cool2:


----------



## Trevor

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I found a khaki Izod+Lacoste jacket, "G9 Harrington" style with the button-flap pockets and elastic waist.


I found a similar jacket before, but it had horrible stains that i didn't think would come out. I was a little heartbroken.


----------



## TradThrifter

Any of you keen on LL Bean history? I found these boots and I'm trying to figure out what time period these came from. They look noticably different than the new ones.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8121904673

They say "Maine Hunting Shoe" on the back.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8121921222

And the toe doesn't have that "glossy" finish


----------



## eagle2250

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Very kind of her to implicitly give the stamp of approval for more acquisitions by making room for them! What other construction could *possibly* be placed on the facts? :icon_smile_wink:


+1. Your's is a very encouraging interpretation of my dilemma, my good man.


----------



## leisureclass

Brags: The Press Ancient Madder on the WAYWT thread, Oxxford plaid SC (anyone looking for a 42T?), Classic red US made henley for layering during ski season, awesome leather gloves for cold weather bike riding

Blues: Georgetown Uni shop Chesterfield with a flawed lining nowhere near my size


----------



## Orgetorix

Went back to the shop that yielded up the Zegnas and Kiton on Sunday, and today I came away with 2 Oxxfords, a PRL made-in-USA tweed hacking jacket, a moth-damaged Attolini and a Fay tweed in my size for $75 total.


----------



## firedancer

^ love it org. When it rains it pours my friend. I lose sleep thinking about what goodies will be there the next round.


----------



## CMDC

^Yep. Thrifting is like mining. When you hit a vein you have to keep digging. Then things will get dry.


----------



## Orgetorix

It is pouring at the moment. This store is run by a Jewish charity and gets a lot of nice donations from wealthy people, and rather than putting them out incrementally they usually save them all up and have a big event twice a year when they release the new stuff. Sunday kicked off the fall event.


----------



## firedancer

^ I have one just like that. Theirs starts next Friday. I could pay $10 and go Thursday night for a Pre show.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Christian Dior single button tuxedo jacket ..sans correspondng trousers :icon_pale:

It was my third stop of the day, two larger stores were fruitless, and I ran out of time staring at it / going through the pants racks over and over again. So I just bought it. It fits so nicely!

I won't need to wear it until mid-January (no more renting, hopefully) so I have plenty of time to hunt down for an appropriate match.

Although, I have also condidered a cheap online purchase.
Sometime on the forum mentioned this 
https://www.blacktieguide.com/
which led me to
https://www.buy4lesstuxedo.com/
where I found
https://www.buy4lesstuxedo.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=Wool-Double-Pleated-Black-Tuxedo-Pants

*If anyone has any advice or opinions, I would be happy to hear them. 
*
Also, Brooksgate BB auburn stripe OCBD in good condition.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Not quite thrift pricing, but I snagged a lovely Polo RL tweed jacket with fantastic shoulders at a consignment shop this weekend. Very Trip-esque. I'll post photos as soon as it's back from having the sleeves lengthened.


----------



## CMDC

Blues: came across a rather nice vintage Gant 3/2 sack tweed in large multicolor houndstooth. After giving it a going over and finding no holes, discovered that it was UNVENTED. Couldn't believe they made it that way.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I saw a summer-weight version of this a couple weeks ago at a Goodwill. Really nice plaid with overchecks, my size too. I also left it behind. The no-vent was a late 80s early 90s thing, no? (Oh, also it had a Gap label!)


----------



## CMDC

This one was older. I'd say 60s perhaps--at least by the looks of the label.


----------



## Barnavelt

Blues; Serious blues today. My local thrift is usually bereft of 3/2 jackets but I thought I hit the jackpot when I spied an absolutely gorgeous herringbone tweed in all the colors of Fall leaves. Custom lining, tremendous hook vent etc. At the very least I thought it would make someone on the exchange very happy (if it didn't fit me that is) but when I tried it on; nice hole in the right sleeve and another inside the lapel. I couldn't bear to examine it further.

We need a phrase to describe the common phenomenon in thrifting where elation becomes bitter disappointment. Damn moths.

Brags; Johnston and Murphy USA made cap toes, 10.5D probably worn once judging by the insole. And a nice Orvis 100% cotton shirt in a micro herringbone of red and dark brown.


----------



## CMDC

"We need a phrase to describe the common phenomenon in thrifting where elation becomes bitter disappointment."

Premature ejubilation.


----------



## TradThrifter

Almost pulled the trigger on some well-worn J&M tassel loafers in my size. I've been wanting some but I'm a bit skittish about wearing others shoes especially when I can see footprints on the inside.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> "We need a phrase to describe the common phenomenon in thrifting where elation becomes bitter disappointment."
> 
> Premature ejubilation.


Ha ha very good.


----------



## Barnavelt

TradThrifter said:


> Almost pulled the trigger on some well-worn J&M tassel loafers in my size. I've been wanting some but I'm a bit skittish about wearing others shoes especially when I can see footprints on the inside.


Speaking from experience I recommend against it. I bought a pair of AE McAllisters on the 'bay that looked beautiful both online and in person, but they were misrepresented as having been worn "only once or twice". Yeah sure, by the seller maybe but the guy before that walked 2 miles to the bus station in them 5 times a week. But I digress. The insoles and heels were very shiny and with a well worn "cup". The foot bed was a series of sharp peaks and valleys where I am sure the original owner's feet fit perfectly. Mine, not so much.

I should add that I have a relatively high arch (not too bad), and kind of bony feet so I don't have a lot of "give" when it comes to walking on a bumpy surface, especially when it was inside my shoes. I wore them a few times (they looked incredible) but ultimately sold them (with an ACCURATE description) because they were too uncomfortable. I was advised that not even AE recrafting would help since they don't replace the insole or alter the footbed.

The silver lining is that searching for information about my problem brought me here to AAAC and I have been a happy reader and poster ever since!


----------



## catside

Hate imprinting. Gotta always check for it. Passed many Aldens etc. bc of that.


----------



## CMDC

One of my best thrifts--which has a tendency to vastly overprice suits and sportcoats but then sometimes have 50% off Sundays--had two recent LE Harris Tweeds. Both were in like new condition and in really interesting--and bold--patterns. They had them priced at $90 each. Even for this place, this is absurd. They weren't my size so I'm not too heartbroken but someone here would have loved them.

They also had a really weird Oxxford double breasted tuxedo. Good condition but strange styling.


----------



## Hitch

CMDC said:


> "We need a phrase to describe the common phenomenon in thrifting where elation becomes bitter disappointment."
> 
> Premature ejubilation.


Now that is funny.


----------



## Cornell07

Blues: Found a perfectly sized Harris Tweed jacket for $7, but it had more holes in it than I'd like.


----------



## drlivingston

Found a nice Harris Tweed today for $5. But, I must admit my ignorance when it comes to tweed repair. This particular coat had one hole about the diameter of a pencil-top eraser in an inconspicuous spot under the arm. Grudgingly, I left it. How difficult of a fix is that? Can any alterations or fabric repair shop handle it? and, if so, is it worth it?


----------



## benjclark

If it was a very casual jacket and perfect in *every* way (fit, color, weave) except for that little hole, I'd buy and patch. A talented alterationist could rob a patch from somewhere inconspicuous within the jacket, or just go ahead and patch obviously -- nothing beats the charm of a well worn, survivor of a tweed jacket.


----------



## brantley11

Big Haul Yesterday and Today: Allen Edmonds Boulevard Black (9 D) and Chestnut (8.5 c), Allen Edmonds Byron Black (11 D), Florsheim Imperial Scotch Grain Chestnut LWB (11 E) and Burgundy Shell (10.5 C), Alden Norwegian Crepe Sole Black (11 D), Allen Edmonds MacAlister Black (9.5 C), 5 Chipp Ties, 3 Bullock and Jones Ties, 10 vintage scene Polo Ties, Vintage LSU Tigers Starter Jacket and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## almosthandsome

Count me among those finding a few Harris Tweeds the last few days, though lucky enough to get them before the moths. Always thrilled to see that beautiful label. Also added to my Cable Car Clothiers collection with the top half of a great, full canvas 3/2 grey flannel sack, perfect on my shoulders & sleeve, GIANT on the waist. Searched high and wide for the pants, will go back tomorrow to see if they've hit the floor. Do you guys find many items from them? I'm still quite new to thrifting but find it fortuitous that I can count quite a few high quality items I've found from a single store not exactly down the street from me :smile:


----------



## dkoernert

Today I hit a few places, and came away with only one SC. A flawless gray herringbone 3/2 sack BB SC in a lambswool/alpaca blend. Never found any Alpaca before, I see now why its desirable. Destined for the exchange though as its a 44R, so too big for me :frown:

I also found a RLPL casual shirt I left behind because they wanted $15 for it.


----------



## panic66

Had a good two days!

Nettleton longwings


















John molloy sweater


----------



## Barnavelt

I am getting ready to go to a potential new addition to my circuit tomorrow, a small thrift shop associated with a local church. I have high hopes!


----------



## danielm

Tie day for me.


----------



## Trevor

Nice Haul on the Ties.

I found a Hickey Freeman Suit, but it was full of staines. Found a really nice looking BB Surcingle, but it was badly beat up. Found a pair of AE Brown Park Ave's that had water damage.


----------



## Barnavelt

I hit a new church thrift store today. They had 5 pair of Allen Edmonds Park Avenues and similar models, all with generous gouges on the cap toe and all in size 15. I suppose someone wore them while they were playing basketball. There also was a pair of Mephistos in much better shape that also were size 15. They were of the brown blucher variety and in extremely good shape. If anyone would like them please PM me and I will pick them up. I bought a navy Brooksease in 43L that has darts; most likely to travel towards the 'bay.

The Goodwill surrendered a Lord Jeff shetland, made in the USA of Scottish fabric. A lovely greenish grey color, it somehow escaped the clutches of the pricers in the back, and instead of being relegated to the "boutique" wasteland with a $30 price tag, it was had for a tidy $4.75.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Lord Jeff shetlands are great. I've got 4 and wear them quite a bit.


----------



## Barnavelt

DoghouseReilly said:


> Lord Jeff shetlands are great. I've got 4 and wear them quite a bit.


I brought it home and it was slightly small. Before I could list it my wife came home and claimed it. She has had some bad luck on the 'bay lately; bought a Brooks Brothers sweater that was all shrunken. A nice shetland made it better


----------



## Trevor

Finally a Score Today!

Pair of Bills Khaki's, Nice pair of Graham & Gunn - Corbin Khaki's (Made in USA), and a few nice leatherman belts. The one in my size has light houses on it.


----------



## Steve Smith

Trevor said:


> Finally a Score Today!
> 
> Pair of Bills Khaki's, Nice pair of Graham & Gunn - Corbin Khaki's (Made in USA), and a few nice leatherman belts. The one in my size has light houses on it.


Finding a pair of Bill's is always satisfying. A couple of years ago I gave my brother a pair of thrifted Bullard Field Pants and told him that they are at the pinnacle of the world of khakis. A few weeks later he called and was raving about how much he likes them.

Now he thrifts for them himself, called me a few weeks ago and told me he found a couple of pairs in his size.

Give a good man a fish, and he will teach himself how to fish.


----------



## Trevor

Steve Smith said:


> Give a good man a fish, and he will teach himself how to fish.


Very True. I am actually starting to see quality at a glance now. I hate opening each pair of khaki's to see if the bills logo is on the inside pocket. Today, before i even looked inside... i remember saying to myself that these are nice! It was a huge surprise to see that logo. Maybe i can find some other colors now, but im not complaining at all.


----------



## Steve Smith

Trevor said:


> Very True. I am actually starting to see quality at a glance now. I hate opening each pair of khaki's to see if the bills logo is on the inside pocket. Today, before i even looked inside... i remember saying to myself that these are nice! It was a huge surprise to see that logo. Maybe i can find some other colors now, but im not complaining at all.


I play a game with myself when thrifting by identifying Bill's before looking inside the waistband. Fabric, buttons, and most of all belt loops will give them away.


----------



## CMDC

Not so much blues on the clothes front, but at three straight thrift stores I hit yesterday, Hall and Oates was blaring on the store music system.


----------



## Trevor

CMDC said:


> Not so much blues on the clothes front, but at three straight thrift stores I hit yesterday, Hall and Oates was blaring on the store music system.


Must have been a great day then, lmao! I hope one of them was playing "Rich Girl"


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Not so much blues on the clothes front, but at three straight thrift stores I hit yesterday, Hall and Oates was blaring on the store music system.


The store closest to my workplace has been playing Gangnam Style pretty much nonstop. I was in there for 20 minutes or so the other day and heard it at least 3 times. Needless to say, I'll be staying away until that song plays out.


----------



## firedancer

CMDC said:


> Not so much blues on the clothes front, but at three straight thrift stores I hit yesterday, Hall and Oates was blaring on the store music system.


I'd stay longer.


----------



## leisureclass

^ It's all about bringing headphones.


----------



## danielm

Got my very first piece of Harris Tweed, in my size yesterday. Awesome overcoat from the now defunct Shillito's department store. Super warm, timing couldn't be better.


----------



## halbydurzell

Wow! Nice coat.

Well, the streak is over. I wander into my usual spot for 25% off Mondays tonight and right away spot some nearly brand new Weejuns in my size for $10. Those in hand I turn the corner and walk right into a pair of flat front Lands End bottle green cords in my size for $3. Out of the corner of my eye I see a dark brown corduroy jacket..can it be?? Three for three?? No. It's slightly too big. Also slightly too pricey. I do a quick lap around and see nothing else of interest, pay my $9.75, and leave a satisfied customer.


----------



## conductor

Picked up this bow tie today. No maker, but it should be fun around the holidays.


----------



## catside

Passed a pure cashmere England made Aquascutum overcoat. Fit prefect but was $40. I do not need another coat I said to myself and did not want to encourage high price at GW. They had couple of ultrawide Polo ties that had tags still priced 15 bucks. Oh well!


----------



## qwerty11

Awesome!



danielm said:


> Tie day for me.


----------



## phyrpowr

catside said:


> Passed a pure cashmere England made Aquascutum overcoat. Fit prefect but was $*40*. I do not need another coat I said to myself and did not want to encourage high price at GW. They had couple of ultrawide Polo ties that had tags still priced 15 bucks. Oh well!


Geez, are we spoiled or _what??_


----------



## catside

LOL. Spoiled. Period.


----------



## danielm

Picked up a 1970s BB tweed. Lining in one sleeve needs to be restitched, nice otherwise.


----------



## Trevor

100% Shetland Saddle Shoulder Sweater
100% Lambs Wool Tie
Few Silk Ties
Vineyard Vines Needlepoint Belt (In the Sale Forum)


----------



## catside

Had to throw away two cashmere sweaters I bought without examining well. Past return time due to hurricane. Underarm holes. 15 dollar lesson learned well.


----------



## Trevor

I have had a few of those mistakes also... sucks!


----------



## NathanielD

I found a geoffrey beene tailored in usa charcoal sport coat or orphaned suit jacket. For 5 bucks I took it home with me only to find that its a touch to long and far too wide for me to wear.


----------



## NathanielD

catside said:


> Had to throw away two cashmere sweaters I bought without examining well. Past return time due to hurricane. Underarm holes. 15 dollar lesson learned well.


Those make great Barn / Ski sweaters though!


----------



## wacolo

NathanielD said:


> Those make great Barn / Ski sweaters though!


They also make great pajamas when the temperatures dip.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Had to throw away two cashmere sweaters I bought without examining well. Past return time due to hurricane. Underarm holes. 15 dollar lesson *learned* well.


Don't you mean "re-learned?" You are hardly new at this, after all. I made two of the same boo-boo within days of each other this week, buying two sport coats with shoulders too wide--they may have come from the same donor, I think, although they were in different stores. Absolutely inexcusable, but I fell head-over-heels as soon as I saw them and threw caution, kind of like at closing time when someone catches your fancy and...never mind.

Any rate, they'll be offered up soon, and, hopefully, someone else will appreciate them as much as I do. One is a monstrously gorgeous black-and-white plaid with red highlights older jacket by Burberry. I normally eschew Tom Ford shoulders, but I couldn't resist. The other is a bottle-green/teal tweed by Majer (yeah, I know). Never seen a tweed that comes close to this one. Label snobs and those who won't consider anything but recent will turn up their noses, but they'll be missing out...


----------



## Maroon

While on paternity leave, I've had some good finds. A pair of nearly new AE Sanfords that fill a hole in my wardrobe. Aquascutum Balmaccan to replace one from HSM that needed a trip to the cleaners. Made-in-England Lands End sweater in charcoal. Pendleton, Sulka, and MacCluer shirts.


----------



## catside

32rollandrock said:


> Don't you mean "re-learned?" You are hardly new at this, after all. I made two of the same boo-boo within days of each other this week, buying two sport coats with shoulders too wide--they may have come from the same donor, I think, although they were in different stores. Absolutely inexcusable, but I fell head-over-heels as soon as I saw them and threw caution, kind of like at closing time when someone catches your fancy and...never mind.
> ...


relearned, again, and again, and aga....Goes out to show even old hands fail when they don't pay attention. It's a concentration game. I bought your t-shirt BTW, at the airport!!! and then spilled coffee on myself and had to wear it. :redface:


----------



## benjclark

NathanielD said:


> Those make great Barn / Ski sweaters though!


And when they're done in the garage, pass them to a quilter. Mmmmm. Cashmere quilt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

ACCKK!!!!

OTHO, Press had them "discounted" to something like $50 at last check. For a freakin' t-shirt.



catside said:


> relearned, again, and again, and aga....Goes out to show even old hands fail when they don't pay attention. It's a concentration game. I bought your t-shirt BTW, at the airport!!! and then spilled coffee on myself and had to wear it. :redface:


----------



## CMDC

After a pretty ho-hum day, had a tie haul at one of my more consistent stops...

Hermes, Hermes, JPress, JPress madras, JPress, BB, BB, and M. Bardelli solid cashmere


----------



## drlivingston

^^^^Nice haul!!


----------



## tonylumpkin

This weekends shoe haul.








Top L-R: Santoni, Magnanni, AE Montgomery
Bottom L-R: Alfred Sargent for BB Peal&Co, Hanover shell, Alden shell LHS
The Magnannis and the AEs have been worn fewer than a handful of times. The rest are in 8-9/10 condition.
Most of these were at a local thrifts annual big event. I also picked up three Oxxford jackets, including my grail item. Or, what I thought to be my grail item. Turns out an Oxxford navy blue hopsack blazer in 48L is too long for me. So I've now adjusted my grail item to an Oxxford navy blue hopsack blazer in 48R. Also got a near new (may never have been worn) Brooks Brothers trench coat, ties by Battistoni, Hilditch&Key and Brioni and some BB tweed 3/2 sacks that will be going up in the Trad Forum soon.


----------



## catside

Nice haul Tony.


----------



## CMDC

^Wow.

Those Hanover shells are amazing.


----------



## dkoernert

All blues this weekend. It seems one of my favorite places received the donation of a dead gent. There were probably 4 or 5 nice Samuelsohn suits, a Sammy blazer, and a few other nice jackets, but all were in the 46-48 range. I didn't think Samuelsohn was really flippable at all so I left them all.


----------



## catside

HF Cords, unhemmed 6 bucks- very cheap for my area:


Cashmere Elgin and no-name scarves


Press suit on the exchange is going back.
Press SC 42L will go to exchange since I could not will it to fit


'Gamos, not trad but can trade with one of you, otherwise will sell, 10B


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Somebody'll have a great weekend strapping those Ferragamos to the roof of the Saab and heading up to Sugarbush. :icon_jokercolor:

If that J. Press coat were about six sizes smaller, I'd have trouble resisting -- I want a glen plaid.


----------



## conductor

Yowza! Nice hall. I believe those are pangs of jealously I'm feeling....yup, they are.



tonylumpkin said:


> This weekends shoe haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top L-R: Santoni, Magnanni, AE Montgomery
> Bottom L-R: Alfred Sargent for BB Peal&Co, Hanover shell, Alden shell LHS
> The Magnannis and the AEs have been worn fewer than a handful of times. The rest are in 8-9/10 condition.
> Most of these were at a local thrifts annual big event. I also picked up three Oxxford jackets, including my grail item. Or, what I thought to be my grail item. Turns out an Oxxford navy blue hopsack blazer in 48L is too long for me. So I've now adjusted my grail item to an Oxxford navy blue hopsack blazer in 48R. Also got a near new (may never have been worn) Brooks Brothers trench coat, ties by Battistoni, Hilditch&Key and Brioni and some BB tweed 3/2 sacks that will be going up in the Trad Forum soon.


----------



## catside

No pics: 1BB two Alan Payne sweaters, 2 Pendleton tartan wool shirts NWOT, a Southwick tweed that fits. Total damage 54 bucks. Oh also an Arcteryx raincoat people on TOF r crazy about. It's technical Alpine outer layer, nice but too big for me, pricey for a thrift but going for 200 on the bay. One of my e-friends will be happy.


----------



## swb120

*TONYLUMPKIN!!!*


----------



## wacolo

Had to pass on 2 $10 Henry Poole Suits due to moth damage :icon_headagainstwal . Did grab an HF Flight Coat and several pair of suspenders to add to the collection.


----------



## catside

May worth reweaving if Poole and damage is not too bad.
I got the shoes BTW, little tight so may need to stretch. Really beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Old Tartan

Belated thanks, TweedyDon and catside, for the warm welcome. I like it here.

Don't worry, catside, I have no plans to enter the local thrift shop or to buy up more clothes any time soon. In fact, thinking of my overlarge collection, and impending retirement, and feeling the way I do about the Right (as spelled here, "Trad") way to dress, I have to start disposing of some of this. I'm going to try and unload some of my largesse over the next week or so on the Exchange.



catside said:


> Do us a favor and don't ever get in a thrift shop :icon_smile:


----------



## Barnavelt

I visited two haunts today. My first stop yielded my very first bow tie for 4 bucks. It has a golfer motif and I don't play but it is whimsical and I plan on learning how to tie a bow tie so I figure it is a good investment.

My second stop yielded much more fruit. I finally found a pair of Florsheim Imperial gunboats which, although too large for me, may make some forum member happy.


However my own delight was immense at finding three jackets in pink, yellow, and blue which were all hanging right next to each other and more or less in my size!




There is nothing I like more than mixing loud clothes into my wardrobe, and after some slight sleeve lengthening the pink one will take a place of honor in my upcoming Spring wardrobe. The pink and blue jackets appear to be either linen or linen/silk blends, but the yellow is harder for me to pinpoint (none have materials tags). I include some close ups. It is half canvassed and has details that appear to indicate at least a moderate level of quality. I see that "circola moda" still is in business making cheap polyester suits but this one definitely has some age to it. I snipped a few fibers from the inside sleeve and when I burned them they made a soft black ash that smelled somewhat like hair. It also does not have the entirely uniform and smooth appearance of poly but the weave itself is common for poly. I am assuming it is not poly but would be interested in what others think?



All in all a good day for loud jackets


----------



## adoucett

I have the opportunity tomorrow to drive through half of Southern Connecticut, as i'm making the drive back home to MA from school in NY. 

Between I-95 through Stamford and up I-91 to New Haven, which thrift stores would you most recommend checking out? I won't have all day but was looking forward to stopping by at some in this area for quite a while. I would absolutely love to find an odd jacket/blazer, some OCBD's and perhaps a pair of shoes! I'm also aware some of these towns are situated in some of the most affluent areas of the country which I believe will help in my search for quality items. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## catside

Westport Goodwill will yield most of your desires in best brands, but relatively expensive.


----------



## Barnavelt

adoucett said:


> Between I-95 through Stamford and up I-91 to New Haven, which thrift stores would you most recommend checking out? I won't have all day but was looking forward to stopping by at some in this area for quite a while.


Sir, I envy you. Good luck with your searches.


----------



## leisureclass

Brags: Just found one of my all time grail items in my size while stopping by on my way to work
Blues: I forgot my wallet and won't be able to make it back until tomorrow morning...


----------



## conductor

Blues: Today I came across a very nice Burberry trench with a vary sharp looking heavy wool liner in a rough weave rather then the plain one I usually see. It was in excellent shape but not my size, so I thought I would grad it for the flip. You cannot see it in the photographs, but that is a $75.00 price tag. I left it there with a pit in my stomach.


----------



## adoucett

catside said:


> Westport Goodwill will yield most of your desires in best brands, but relatively expensive.


So here is my report back after visiting 3 of my 4 planned Goodwill locations.

The first stop was in Stamford, CT. The store was a lot smaller than expected and things were really crammed together. Spotted a few scattered BB shirts, but nothing in my size (15.5 33/34/35 and as SLIM as possible!) Items were individually priced and fairly expensive.. Overall selection was NOT good. I nearly bought a pair of Bass loafers but figured I would find a better quality pair later on in the day. Walked out empty handed.

Second stop was in Norwalk, CT. This store was much larger, but seemed to have a lot more women's clothing than men's. On the shoe rack there were possibly over a hundred pairs of women's shoes and then a few measly gross mens shoes. Drats! The shirt selection was better here, but I really think they are overpricing most of their items. No L/S was under $10. This store had a few more BB shirts (again, nothing in my size though!). There were quite a few suits/jackets here but they were all priced fairly high, and all fairly large. Only a couple trad worthy items spotted.

Next, I traveled to the Westport location reccommended. At first I arrived in slight horror to a derelict building with a for-lease sign as this is where the google maps took me. Thankfully, right down the road about 1/3 mi, there was the NEW store, and wow, what a place. The interrior had nicer decor than most actual retail stores. This location had probably the largest selection of menswear, but I only scored two items here. I should mention that the quality of the store itself comes at a price, these guys know what to mark up, and they sure do. Anything with a Vineyard Vines tag was well over $30, as they know the clientele searching for it (frat guys will pay anything to get their hands on a pink whale it seems). I found many pairs of BB pants/shirts here, but it looks like Westport, CT has an weight problem as well because everything was in huge sizes 

Ended up buying a Lands End OCBD ($10) and a VV belt ($15!! wtf!) Jacket selection here was smaller and the prices astronomical on some items. I think this store is actually set up for the middle/upper middle classes who just want to be thrifty instead of people who actually depend upon these stores to afford basic clothing.

I had planned on going to the store in New Haven, CT as well, but due to traffic increasing and some direction mix-ups, I decided to just head back home before it got too late.

It seems all these locations are managed by the same organization. This was my first time seeing price discrimination (individually priced items based on their projected value) versus the locations in my area, which have fixed prices for different items (eg, ALL shirts are $4).

It is far more appealing to me when I can get the same $200+ jacket or $100 shirt for $5 and $4 respectively (or half that when they are on the weekly sale!). This level playing field for all items makes it a lot more fun and rewarding when I thrift. For this reason, I stopped by my _local_ goodwill shop when I got back to MA, and found a LE Rugby ($4), A motif tie from The Sail Loft at Bowman's Wharf, Newport ($1) and a Southwick sports jacket (In the Dalton variety?) which fit me splendidly! ($5)

Pictures to come.

Hope this is helpful to anyone planning to visit these stores! Perhaps a Tuesday afternoon is not the best time for selection, but as we all know... it's all about luck.


----------



## Trevor

conductor said:


> Blues: Today I came across a very nice Burberry trench with a vary sharp looking heavy wool liner in a rough weave rather then the plain one I usually see. It was in excellent shape but not my size, so I thought I would grad it for the flip. You cannot see it in the photographs, but that is a $75.00 price tag. I left it there with a pit in my stomach.


What size was it?


----------



## leisureclass

Update - She was still there, in all her glory, and is now mine.

Business in the Front:








Party in the Back:









Excuse the bad camera work, but those are raglan sleeves.
No clear maker tags, but looking at it optimistically the size tag inside the pocket looks sort of vintage Brooks.


----------



## firedancer

Nice find leisure class! 
I spot these fairly often. The better ones are made in England by Leffot actually. Very good quality. Leffot has ( and still probably does) make coats for press and Stuart. 
They also have another name they go by, weather coat, or something like that. 
Again, nice find.


----------



## CMDC

Thrifts were mostly a bust today. 2 orphaned JPress suit coats, a nice vintage BB ocbd w/nasty pit stains, plus a really weird Southwick for Arthur Adler suit that was edging very, very closely to leisure suit territory.

One nice find was this vintage tweed sack in khaki and greens. Has a small moth hole near the vent that I can live with.


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice find, indeed, Leisureclass.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> Thrifts were mostly a bust today. 2 orphaned JPress suit coats, a nice vintage BB ocbd w/nasty pit stains, plus a really weird Southwick for Arthur Adler suit that was edging very, very closely to leisure suit territory.
> 
> One nice find was this vintage tweed sack in khaki and greens. Has a small moth hole near the vent that I can live with.


I recently bought a vintage tweed that was manufactured for Joseph Horne. As usual I had slight reservations about buying something with a department store label on it, but it appears to be very high quality and I very much enjoy wearing it. That sack you bought is attractive!


----------



## Orgetorix

Had a decent couple days thrifting in NoVA while visiting in-laws for Thanksgiving. Shoutout to CMDC for sharing some advice with me! Some quick & dirty pics:

Hickey Freeman Collection suit, Breuer tie



Saks Fifth Ave chesterfield coat



Southwick SC, BBGF (Martin Greenfield) blazer, BB Madison tweed, BB Country Club blazer. All recent.



Pre-Marks & Spencer BB SB polo coat, 38-40R



J. Crew duffle coat, XL. Needs cleaning.



Pretty sweet tweed car coat, 42



Zanella unicorns, 36



Awesome vintage LL Bean shacket, Medium Long



Shirts by BB, Zegna, Faconnable, Willis & Geiger



AE Park Aves 9.5D & Reddings 10D


----------



## firedancer

^ nice work Org

Do you call the FF zanellas unicorns because they are so hard to find? If so that's pretty flipping funny!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I believe that is a reference to no pleats. Flat front Zanellas are tough to find.


----------



## firedancer

^^ that's what I thought. They are indeed a rare beast and I buy any pair in my size that I see. They are wonderful pants at thrift prices.


----------



## Canadian

Couple of months ago, I bought a peak lapelled, double breasted blazer at Value Village. It cost 7.95. When I took it to the till, the girl said to me, "Wait a minute. Let me get my manager." I said, "Why". She said, "It should cost much more than 7.95".

When the manager came out, he said, "No. The jacket sells for 7.95". I was thinking I was about to be robbed of a deal. Luckily, the manager wasn't as aggressive as the till person. Could you imagine going into a shop and seeing a brand new suit for 1,000, only to be told at the till that it should sell for 1,100? I was worried they were trying to pull it on me.

Tom


----------



## Orgetorix

firedancer said:


> ^ nice work Org
> 
> Do you call the FF zanellas unicorns because they are so hard to find? If so that's pretty flipping funny!





32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I believe that is a reference to no pleats. Flat front Zanellas are tough to find.





firedancer said:


> ^^ that's what I thought. They are indeed a rare beast and I buy any pair in my size that I see. They are wonderful pants at thrift prices.


Yes, sorry, 32 has it right - that's TOF-speak for flat front Zanellas. The average number of pleats on a pair of Zanella pants is somewhere around 2.7, I think.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Two shetland wool plaid ties, same store and label, either a DG or a sudden change in taste, presumably for the worse. I also came across a pair of tweed-y suits that didn't fit well enough to be worth compromising on the styling -- they were like Jack Spratt and his wife: one had measly sub-3" lapels and the other's were well over 4".


----------



## concealed

4 BBGF orphans  left em all


----------



## catside

Got thrift gods angry by passing a Press trench too small, and a pair of AE Elgin too big, and BB suede bucks -no reason except needed resole. Since then could not find anything in ten plus stores.


----------



## conductor

Trevor said:


> What size was it?


I'm not sure - 40ish? I noticed it did have some soiling on the back, but this is the only problem I can find. The price was still at $75 last I checked. The soiling may or may not come out. I'm not willing to risk the gamble until the price drops much lower. At that point it will probably be snatched up.


----------



## conductor

Brag today gents! I found a grey striped BB Golden fleece suit in my size today for $10! I'll eventually get an few alterations, but something in the realm of 43L and 36x32 pants is a rare find indeed. Going to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## dkoernert

100% skunked today at several locations. Its been SUPER dry here for a couple months. Luckily, the exchange has been pretty active recently.


----------



## catside

Brag. Two bespoke tweed three pieces with ticket pockets, surgeon cuffs, double vents etc and a Press tweed two piece (jacket/vest). Sadly they are a tad small, I thought they would fit in the store alas no. Regardless they should help even out (or close to it) my thrift account for the year if sold on ebay.


----------



## firedancer

Jealous with a capital J Catside!


----------



## Patrick06790

Blues: A really nice Corneliani grey birdseye suit. Not my usual thing but a lovely jacket, two-button, no vent, fit like a dream. 

The pants were a little tight, but between laying off ice cream and letting them out I'd have been okay. 

But then I saw where someone had apparently dunked a Q-tip in bleach and applied it to the trouser leg, where it cannot be overlooked. Alas.

Obviously God does not want me parading around in Italian fashion-forward suits.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Patrick06790 said:


> Blues: A really nice Corneliani grey birdseye suit. Not my usual thing but a lovely jacket, two-button, no vent, fit like a dream.
> 
> The pants were a little tight, but between laying off ice cream and letting them out I'd have been okay.
> 
> But then I saw where someone had apparently dunked a Q-tip in bleach and applied it to the trouser leg, where it cannot be overlooked. Alas.
> 
> Obviously God does not want me parading around in Italian fashion-forward suits.


Most of us, I think, would be forgiven. But, Patrick, in your case I fear it would mean eternal condemnation.

Quick one store stop yesterday.

Canali wool/cashmere lined raincoat. EU 50

















Terrific Patagonia field coat, lined with synchilla. L

























My first ever Dunhill. Old Zegna? May go back as there is a tiny hole on the back.

















Made in England Cole Haan captoes. Need a little love but in good overall condition. C&Js, I think.


----------



## dkoernert

Oh man that Canali is so sweet.


----------



## Tubs

Couple of finds from the last several months. These don't fit so let me know if you're interested.

*J Press Charcoal Herringbone Suit (Approx 39R)

*Single vent, small hole on the inside seam of one pant leg. It hides well because fabric from the seam prevents leg from showing.










Chest 21.5
Waist: 20.5
Shoulders: 18
Length: 31
Sleeves: 24
Waist: 18
Inseam: 27
1 ¾ Cuff

*J. Press Herringbone SC (Approx 40R)
*

Single vent. Needs a trip to cleaners, otherwise awesome.
Chest: 22
Waist: 21
Shoulders: 18.5
Length: 30
Sleeves 23.5

*Polo Linen White, Labelled Large (Approx 42R)*

Chest: 23
Waist: 21.75
Shoulders: 20
Length: 31.5
Sleeves: 25.75

Nordstrom Blackwatch
*[/B]
[COLOR=#000000]Shoulders: 18.5[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000]Chest: 21.5[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000]Waist: 22[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000]Length: 31.5[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000]Sleeves: 25[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]Neck has a little wear and sleeve tip is a little worn, could use a trip to the cleaners, but otherwise it's in pretty good shape. Center Vent.

Polo Navy Wool Bomber

BB Supima Cotton Chinos, labeled 33x30
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
16" X 28.5
3" Remaining fabric

BB Navy 100% Wool Trousers, Labeled 35W 30L
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][FONT=arial]
Waist 18"
Length: 27.5
2.5" extra fabric

[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/FONT][/COLOR]*


----------



## catside

Welcome to trad forum. You want to post them in thrift exchange. This one is just for show and tell.


----------



## Barnavelt

dkoernert said:


> Oh man that Canali is so sweet.


^^ This. If it looks half as sharp in person that's a super find.


----------



## Barnavelt

I found a more or less perfect Orvis shooting coat in tan corduroy, sized 44T. Made in China but appears to be of very high quality and extremely thick. I am often impressed by the quality of Orvis items no matter where they are manufactured. I suppose their quality control must be relatively tight. In any case too large for me so most likely onto the exchange.

So many, many ties with soup stains, sometimes hidden by the pattern until sniffed out under closer inspection. Quite honestly, with the quality and quantity of nice ties available on the exchange I don't know why I continue to ferret around in the GW tie racks. I always feel slightly seedier afterwards for some reason anyway.

I will be re-visiting an extremely nice church-associated thrift tomorrow afternoon and I have high hopes for finding some nice quality shoes.


----------



## leisureclass

Saw two Salko of Austria overcoats in the last two days. One was much too large, the other a womens.


----------



## catside

Sadly they don't fit.


----------



## wacolo

catside said:


> Sadly they don't fit.


Yowza!


----------



## Topsider

wacolo said:


> Yowza!


Indeed. I imagine Catside could make some money with those on the sales forum.


----------



## catside

^ Well, I am a thrifting addict. That is my most prominent hobby. It needs to pay for itself since it gets expensive pretty quick, and there is so much loss in mistakes. OTH I am amazed at people who claim they make hundreds of thousands by thrifting (this is at TOF). The nice thing about selling at AAAC is that you know people share your passions, and appreciate what you do for them, and will value and cherish what you send them. These tweed pieces are grail. I will enjoy examining them a little before I put them for sale.


----------



## NathanielD

Had the day off from work. Found a bunch of stained, frayed, and bleached OCBDs from Brooks Bros., Lands End, and others. Some really neat polo university pants that the waist band tore apart. 

The crown jewel from this trip was the Regent and Gordon tweed jacket with working cuff buttons. I could not have put it on if my life depended on it. Must have been a 38s or something.


----------



## Barnavelt

catside said:


> ^ Well, I am a thrifting addict. That is my most prominent hobby. It needs to pay for itself since it gets expensive pretty quick, and there is so much loss in mistakes. OTH I am amazed at people who claim they make hundreds of thousands by thrifting (this is at TOF). The nice thing about selling at AAAC is that you know people share your passions, and appreciate what you do for them, and will value and cherish what you send them. These tweed pieces are grail. I will enjoy examining them a little before I put them for sale.


I would rather part with a nice item through a simple and gentlemanly transaction on the AAAC exchange than try to wring every last cent out of a jacket by tarting it up and pimping it out on the 'bay. I gain a great deal of satisfaction by providing items to people who may not have access to them, and the "pay it forward" aspect has worked very well for me also.

That being said, I would wear my new AE's for a long July walk in a cow pasture for a shot at one of those tweed suits. Keeping my fingers crossed for 41-42L


----------



## Barnavelt

My trip to a particularly favored church thrift came up entirely nil today. There was almost no turnover at all compared to 2 weeks ago, which does not bode well for me going there very often. A shame.

To add insult, at my local GW I found a very attractive Highland Glen Scottish wool sweater that was in my size and carried it around with me for the duration of my browsing, only to find a nice dime sized hole in the front during my final pre-purchase inspection. It really is a shame when damaged merchandise is the rule and not the exception. For what one pays, one would think that most items would at least not have pieces missing.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> I am amazed at people who claim they make hundreds of thousands by thrifting (this is at TOF)


I am on the other side of the spectrum. A guy bought a shirt from me on the forum that he needed in a hurry. No problem. lol I sold the shirt for $15, added a few ties for free, and then paid $15.45 to ship it to him. Somewhere, I don't think that I paid attention in my economics classes. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> I am on the other side of the spectrum. A guy bought a shirt from me on the forum that he needed in a hurry. No problem. lol I sold the shirt for $15, added a few ties for free, and then paid $15.45 to ship it to him. Somewhere, I don't think that I paid attention in my economics classes. :icon_jokercolor:


I'm the same way. I think the only thing I've ever made a profit on was a pair of shell PTBs and a Brioni suit. Everything else I usually sell for cost+ shipping.

This isnt a thrift brag, but I did snag a down filled waxed cotton coat from Lands End for something like $43 last night. Im hoping it will fill my desire for Barbour until I can actually afford one.


----------



## wacolo

It was half-off Saturday at the Goodwill, which I usually avoid like the plague. Glad I didn't today...
Hardwick Frank & Bill Model, PRL Italy, Burberry by HF, PRL USA tweed HB, Old Ralph Lauren Sig line windowpane, Two old poplin sacks, Brown PRL USA Tweed suit, green Zanella Uni's, and of course a mint in box vegOmatic :aportnoy:. Any Steve Goodman fans out there?


----------



## dxrham

Canadian said:


> Could you imagine going into a shop and seeing a brand new suit for 1,000, only to be told at the till that it should sell for 1,100? I was worried they were trying to pull it on me.


 A friend of mine found a pair of home stereo speakers for $29 at a local for-profit thrift store. As he was walking to the counter, the manager looked at the price written on the speakers and said there was suppose to be a one in front of the 29 and proceeded to add it. My friend proceeded to place the item back to its original location.

Christopher


----------



## halbydurzell

After spying two pairs of LL Bean camp mocs (one pair too big, one pair too small) and a pair of Sperry Topsiders (gross black/brown color combo) - I just walked away with a leatherman belt stamped with geese for some place called Ponds Farm? I dunno, it's pretty subtle so I doubt anyone will assume I was / is an employee. If that is in fact a place you can work at.


----------



## jfelixg

I'm relatively new to this sport, and I must brag about today's catch:



Its a full suit. Pretty good condition but too big.


Also in the past few weeks:

RLPL Cashmere sport coat, mint, surgeons cuffs, perfect fit.
Hermes Tie
AE Bradleys in my size.
Kiton Dress Shirt

Nobody in my life seems to be interested so I thought i'd tell you guys.


----------



## drlivingston

Impressive finds, jfelixg! Welcome to the time-consuming, oft nerve wracking, tedious, an thoroughly rewarding world of thrifting.


----------



## catside

Very very nice finds. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Acme

jfelixg said:


> I'm relatively new to this sport, and I must brag about today's catch...
> 
> Nobody in my life seems to be interested so I thought i'd tell you guys.


That's the sort of find that keeps one going through all the slow days. Nice one, and welcome *jfelixg.*


----------



## leisureclass

Found a yellow BB pop over today. Oh man.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unless they are Klipsch quality, those speakers are likely going to languish for a good long while. The thrifts around here are lousy with speakers. I'm running Polk Audios and debating whether to ditch my Missions.



dxrham said:


> A friend of mine found a pair of home stereo speakers for $29 at a local for-profit thrift store. As he was walking to the counter, the manager looked at the price written on the speakers and said there was suppose to be a one in front of the 29 and proceeded to add it. My friend proceeded to place the item back to its original location.
> 
> Christopher


----------



## jfelixg

I just found two more Oxxford coats at a different Goodwill from where I found an Oxxford suit on Monday.

Sadly, the first one, a tweedy sport coat, had multiple moth holes. The second was an orphan pinstripe suit jacket with no pants to be found. I had to toss them both back. Oh well...


----------



## Hitch

Found Orvis leather and canvass sneakers with the tags and three sizes too big.


----------



## danielm

^what size? 11.5D by any chance?


----------



## eagle2250

jfelixg said:


> I just found two more Oxxford coats at a different Goodwill from where I found an Oxxford suit on Monday.
> 
> Sadly, the first one, a tweedy sport coat, had multiple moth holes. The second was an orphan pinstripe suit jacket with no pants to be found. I had to toss them both back. Oh well...


Egad's...I wish we had your Goodwill stores around here. Locally the best brands to be found, and only on a very occasional basis, are BB and HSM! Your store seem much more "target rich!"


----------



## dkoernert

Any of my Central Va/Richmond dudes, there is a deal for Goodwill on the Richmond Livingsocial today. $10 for $25 or something like that.


----------



## catside

A wonderful Press 3/2 suit my exact size. I jumped on it. Jacket prfect. Getting excited. 23.99, Then the pants hold to light full of holes in the back. Damn.
Southwick 3/2 suit close to my size. Cleaner tags. Pants filled with some kind of stain. Left. if still there will try in half off day and actually wash the damn pants.

It was not a total loss though these require some car saved the day:


----------



## Hitch

danielm said:


> ^what size? 11.5D by any chance?


 Number 12s if memory serves.


----------



## Barnavelt

I report being discouraged by the gouging behavior of my local GW. Their jacket selection is mostly unremarkable with only sporadic appearances by more interesting items. A handful of BB or 3/2 (if you are lucky) in a sea of Evan Picone, JAB and Bill Blass, and not attractive offerings either from these former. Anyway last week I did find some attractive BB jackets, not my size but worthwhile. Marked up to 17 bucks from the standard 6.75. Ok; these are quality so I paid. Literally days later I go into GW to find fully 50% of jackets marked at 17. Including plenty of the aformentioned less desirable labels. Pretty much anything with a pattern or fashioned in slubbier fabric has been elevated to this ridiculous new inflated price. First of all, with the proliferation of stains and holes already making jacket buying a sometimes perilous mission, holding these jackets so dear truly is ridiculous. Second of all, I fear that my condescending to make my prior purchases may have emboldened these nincompoops to more than double their prices. 

Unfortunately as the GW seems immune to the laws of retail physics, the fact that these prices will likely result in jacket sales being brought to a standstill will mean nothing to them. This is already illustrated in the eternal languishing on the rack of their proliferation of laughably overpriced "boutique" items which include Nautica shirts and acrylic sweaters for 10 apiece.

Rant over.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Goodwill in Torrington, Conn. periodically goes through a delusion that it is a purveyor of fine vintage clothing for the discerning gentleman, and the lousy suits that were $10 are suddenly $75.

I don't know if these policies come from HQ or are local but they sure are stupid.


----------



## CMDC

^I hear you. The GWs here haven't gone that far yet but I've noticed a very different pricing/retail model practiced by the "charity" thrifts like GW and SA versus the for-profit ones like Value Village/Unique Thrift. Value Village tends to have lower prices, more stock turnover, and better quality whereas the inverse is true at GW/SA. From what I can tell they both rely on the same donation model so it's not like one is getting better stuff. While I still find things with holes and stains at the VV I can't tell you how many times I've pulled a shirt or jacket off the rack at GW and it has a foot long gash in it.


----------



## Topsider

Most of the stores in our area have a policy against selling obviously damaged goods (e.g., rips or stains). You still have to check things over carefully, however.

As for pricing, it has been slowly increasing over the past couple of years. There are still plenty of bargains, but I've left a lot of nice stuff on the racks simply because it was overpriced. This is particularly bad in stores with a "boutique" clothing rack. Anything with a recognizable "desirable" brand name (e.g., Polo, Brooks Brothers, etc.) is at risk of being overpriced to the point of absurdity.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ohio Valley Goodwills price all jackets at $14. Even on half-off days the junk they peddle isn't worth buying. Many of my local Goodwill's jackets have been floundering on the rack for 2+ years, unpurchased. I used to find 3/2 jackets, gunboats and trad ties (including bows) at that location frequently. Now I might buy something there once a month. I"m convinced they're holding back the good stuff for a private buyer.



Barnavelt said:


> I report being discouraged by the gouging behavior of my local GW. Their jacket selection is mostly unremarkable with only sporadic appearances by more interesting items. A handful of BB or 3/2 (if you are lucky) in a sea of Evan Picone, JAB and Bill Blass, and not attractive offerings either from these former. Anyway last week I did find some attractive BB jackets, not my size but worthwhile. Marked up to 17 bucks from the standard 6.75. Ok; these are quality so I paid. Literally days later I go into GW to find fully 50% of jackets marked at 17. Including plenty of the aformentioned less desirable labels. Pretty much anything with a pattern or fashioned in slubbier fabric has been elevated to this ridiculous new inflated price. First of all, with the proliferation of stains and holes already making jacket buying a sometimes perilous mission, holding these jackets so dear truly is ridiculous. Second of all, I fear that my condescending to make my prior purchases may have emboldened these nincompoops to more than double their prices.
> 
> Unfortunately as the GW seems immune to the laws of retail physics, the fact that these prices will likely result in jacket sales being brought to a standstill will mean nothing to them. This is already illustrated in the eternal languishing on the rack of their proliferation of laughably overpriced "boutique" items which include Nautica shirts and acrylic sweaters for 10 apiece.
> 
> Rant over.


----------



## Acme

Give it time, I'm pretty sure a price point of $17 for men's blazers won't last. After all, they aren't even flying off the shelves at $6.99, as evidenced by the number of times I go to any given GW/SA and notice a blazer that I've seen on the rack well past the rag out date.

Case in point: There's a Hugo Boss jacket, with the labels ripped out no less, that's been on the rack at my local GW for over a year.

The best strategy is to work several stores. In my neck of the woods, GWs have the best suit prices at $9.99 but are overpriced on shirts. SA's have the best shirt prices (I bought a vintage Kahala yesterday for 98¢) but are overpriced on suits. And I'm still looking for the thrift store that gets all the Kiton, Tom Ford, Hermes, and Cucinelli donations.


----------



## Acme

Have any of you guys ever tried haggling? As a rule, I don't, but...

The other day I was at a local SA and overheard the cashier giving a customer a discount. Now this SA prices their suits high, so I carried the one I wanted up to the counter and politely mentioned how the GW down the street sells suits for less. Lo and behold, she gave me a lower price.

Any of you had a similar experience?


----------



## drlivingston

I've witnessed people haggling and, more often than not, they are successful. I, personally, don't ever haggle. I figure the clothing is already a tremendous bargain and the proceeds go to a charitable cause. :smile:


----------



## halbydurzell

Hit up the Goodwill near my office last night while waiting for my girlfriend to get off work. There's not usually anything good, but I spotted a Gant made in the USA navy blazer size 36. I'm normally a 38-39 and I was wearing too many layers to try it on. Maybe I'll go back next week and give it a test run. On the way out I did spy this Locharron tie for $4. I couldn't say no.


----------



## crs

Oxxford navy super 100s suit. Appeared to be an orphan, but I found the trousers. A little too small for me, and the a la carte prices and a bit worn condition did not justify a gamble on the thrift exhange. I did pair the trousers with the jacket to ease someone else's hunting.

Last Sunday, BB camel-hair sportcoat, perfect, my size, $15.

Win some, lose some.


----------



## drlivingston

crs said:


> I did pair the trousers with the jacket to ease someone else's hunting.
> Win some, lose some.


Good job! That's a blues and a brag in one. You didn't come away with the less than perfect prize. But, you will undoubtedly make some budding trad's day!


----------



## CMDC

Pretty much craptastic today. Eddie Jacobs suit way too small. Another heartbreak was a stained E Marinella tie. Did grab a couple of Scottish made lambswool scarves. I've been finding quite a few of these lately.


----------



## rsgordon

Harris Tweeds seem to be a big catch to me at these second hand stores. I found one for myself at a Salvation Army that fits perfectly in the shoulders and was tailored (lucky for me, I am a thin guy - anything sack literally makes me look like a clown). My prize was just $4. The tweeds seem like the kind of thing you can really get a lot out of. Most shirts and trousers, at least that I have seen, seem to have been donated for good reason after being disrespected by the previous owner.

I did happen to get some outstanding brown oxfords as well for just $10. Look as though they didn't fit the previous owner well enough to have been taken for a stroll.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

While I agree that the high prices are annoying, they do have their benefits.

Most notably, they keep high volume flippers away. The goodwills around here are the most well-stocked of the stores and have the cheapest pricing (jackets $9.99, suits $12.99) and you never go into one without seeing at least one person piling cars full of anything with a name brand tag. I think it's been at least a year since I've bought a sportcoat at one.

Whereas the local for-profit thrift chain where suits and sportcoats start from anywhere from $20-249, with weekly price drops, seems to always have something nice.
Makes sense I guess, but it is frustrating.


----------



## CMDC

Things turned around a bit for me today after a real dry spell of things in my size. Either a dead gentleman or he forgot to pick up his dry cleaning--still had cleaner's tags on them--2 Charvet and 1 Turnbull and Asser shirt.

Also coming for the exchange a really nice pair of older Made in USA LE wool tartan pants. Really high quality and beautiful pattern.


----------



## Tubs

deleted... wrong thread.


----------



## crs

Not a prestige acquistion (St. John's Bay), but soft, thick dark gray herringbone cotton BD shirt. Will look good on weekends.


----------



## adoucett

Finds of the day (between two locations)

1 RL button down 
1 BB Polo 
1 RL Polo 
1 Burberry Polo (didn't notice an imperfection so I'm rather annoyed with myself)
1 J. Crew button down
A J. McLaughlin crew neck sweater with a very nice feel (possibly wool/cashmere blend?) 
Sebago Docksiders (in great shape too) 
Light blue pinstripe trousers (almost a micro-seersucker look) by "Thompson"

Didnt buy:

Orvis sport coat (really cool looking) 
A RL button down that screamed lumberjack/hunter 
A few other items that _looked _perfect until I noted why they had been donated... Stains galore or buttons torn right off!

Till Next time


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> Didnt buy:
> 
> Orvis sport coat (really cool looking)


I love Orvis, I can never pass it up. I'm lucky enough to live in a city with an Orvis store, so it's not too hard to find in the thrifts.


----------



## danielm

We just got an Orvis store in Cincinnati, looking forward to a big increase in their thrift presence.


----------



## dkoernert

Finally found at least something today. Pair of Italian made Cole Haan burgundy calf PTBs, and a handful of JAB traveler shirts which I have come to really like for...well, traveling.


----------



## Acme

Speaking of Orvis, I found my first Malpai today. That's one heavy duty shirt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The policies are set at the local level. You can figure some stuff out by taking a look at shopgoodwill.com. Some GW's have hundreds, if not thousands of listings. Others, even in comparably sized markets, have virtually none. My sense is, the more online listings, the higher the in-store prices, but I'm not sure that's hard and fast.

Nothing should stay on the shelves longer than six weeks, or however many color tags are used. If I was managing a thrift store, I would calculate my prices by percentage of stuff that has gone unsold after half-off day for the appropriate color tags. If the percentage is high, you lower the prices. I'm guessing that's what some for-profits must do--there are none around here, but folks elsewhere seem to say that for-profits are best.

There is no accounting for taste, as anyone who has been in a thrift-store checkout line well knows. And a new GW boutique that opened here hasn't made a wit's bit of difference. In fact, I've had, if anything, better luck since the boutique opened than before. What GW here does not have is anyone--anyone--with any fashion sense of any kind, and so the good stuff keeps getting sold at regular stores at $5 for a SC, $7 for a suit, $3 for shoes and $3 for a shirt while Nautica et al goes to the boutique, where prices start at $10.

I can't figure out why there aren't more thrift stores that really have it figured out and consistently have the "right" prices for RLPL et al while keeping the crap at south of $5. I've never seen one. A store manager who could create that would be worth six figures, I should think, but I doubt that any make nearly that much.



Patrick06790 said:


> The Goodwill in Torrington, Conn. periodically goes through a delusion that it is a purveyor of fine vintage clothing for the discerning gentleman, and the lousy suits that were $10 are suddenly $75.
> 
> I don't know if these policies come from HQ or are local but they sure are stupid.


----------



## drlivingston

Demographics play a huge role in the pricing structure. This evening, I purchased a Hermes tie for $2.99. Right next to it were two Tommy Hilfiger ties, both priced at $6.99. I found a pair of Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers loafers for $7.99. They were sitting next to a well-worn pair of Stacy Adams shoes priced at $19.99. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## KiwiMtnClmbr

Available from shopgoodwill.com:

Size 10.5B LHS from Brooks... good deal for someone with a narrower foot than mine.
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctio...ns-leather-shoes-size-105-B-12027991.html#des


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> so the good stuff keeps getting sold at regular stores at $5 for a SC, $7 for a suit, $3 for shoes and $3 for a shirt...


I like the prices in your neck of the woods.



32rollandrock said:


> I can't figure out why there aren't more thrift stores that really have it figured out and consistently have the "right" prices for RLPL et al while keeping the crap at south of $5. I've never seen one. A store manager who could create that would be worth six figures, I should think, but I doubt that any make nearly that much.


I think you just answered your own question. :icon_smile_wink: I'd venture a guess that the average pay grade and shelf life of a sorter/grader/pricer is comparable with that of a fast food worker.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> I found a pair of Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers loafers for $7.99.


I sure wish I had your luck with shoes, Doc.


----------



## g3dahl

Blues here. Found a gorgeous Kiton db jacket in a beautifully soft fabric, deep blue with a subtle windowpane pattern. My first thought when I saw the Kiton label was "fake," but a closer look made the truth obvious. Fantastic hand sewn buttonholes everywhere including the cuffs, the works. No flaws that I could find, except of course that the trousers were nowhere to be found. It would fit me...if I lost 10 more pounds and my arms a grew a couple inches longer. Then I'd have a really nice orphaned jacket. Sigh.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's a reflection, perhaps, of what people are comfortable with. If the sorter/manager's Sunday best suit was made by Evan Picone or Brandini, that's likely what they are going to presume is top shelf. New, regardless of brand, is usually priced high, and I suspect that's a wise move because folks do seem to buy the new stuff. I've never paid more than $4 for Aldens, but I see lots of crappy NWT shoes in the glass case for six times that amount.



drlivingston said:


> Demographics play a huge role in the pricing structure. This evening, I purchased a Hermes tie for $2.99. Right next to it were two Tommy Hilfiger ties, both priced at $6.99. I found a pair of Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers loafers for $7.99. They were sitting next to a well-worn pair of Stacy Adams shoes priced at $19.99. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## jfelixg

*Good day at Goodwill- Canali*

Another good Goodwill day- Canali Cashmere Sport Coat at a very creepy suburban store. A guy next to me was rubbing a big handful of hand soap from the restroom onto a blazer with his hands to see if he could get out a stain. Unfortunately it is huge- maybe a 46L. Tiny tear hole near the pocket. I have started setting up more client meetings in far-flung suburbs so I can peruse different stores on the way back.

There was also a Pendleton Tweed Jacket of fairly recent vintage, made in Mexico, that fit me, but that had very strange styling, similar, but not identical, to the jacket below I left it on the rack but now I'm having second thoughts. What do you guys think?


----------



## Acme

jfelixg said:


> I have started setting up more client meetings in far-flung suburbs so I can peruse different stores on the way back.


I started doing that myself a few years back. That's a good sign that you're now hopelessly addicted.


----------



## Acme

Anyone up for another round of "weird stuff found in the pocket"?










If the jacket is that lucky, I wonder why he donated it.


----------



## CMDC

CMDC said:


> Things turned around a bit for me today after a real dry spell of things in my size. Either a dead gentleman or he forgot to pick up his dry cleaning--still had cleaner's tags on them--2 Charvet and 1 Turnbull and Asser shirt.
> 
> Also coming for the exchange a really nice pair of older Made in USA LE wool tartan pants. Really high quality and beautiful pattern.


Knowing that multiples tend to be the rule for high end thrift finds, I stopped back in today and found another Charvet shirt. I'm really starting to wonder what's in the back room.


----------



## Hitch

4 Zegnas one size too big....

Anthony Bently Grodin tweed with fine navy and burgundy thread stripes.


----------



## halbydurzell

Acme said:


> Anyone up for another round of "weird stuff found in the pocket"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the jacket is that lucky, I wonder why he donated it.


Ha ha. Be careful though: if the tag says something like Delias, those panties may be evidence.

Played a show last night at a venue with a vintage clothing store in the basement (this is the first time I've been ten feet away from where I'm supposed to play and still almost been late). Nothing too hot minus a pair of Dexter made in the USA longwings that were slightly beat up and not in my size. Couldn't justify the $30 to clean them up and flip them. I talked about the shoes on stage. No one knew what I was going on about.The soundguy runs the store so we chatted for awhile. I gave him my number and told him if anything similar comes in in my size, hit me up.


----------



## Barnavelt

An intriguing jacket in a rustic rough guncheck plaid, hook vent, no markings but that of a private label men's store. Pretty small, maybe 39L or so. Nice vintage shape but for a 1 cm square hole at the back near the collar. It hurt but I left it. Question; I normally abandon anything with flaws; is there a level of flaw where I still should buy an item? A 3/2 roll in a desirable pattern \ size? If I was a 39 no way would I have left it.


----------



## Barnavelt

halbydurzell said:


> Ha ha. Be careful though: if the tag says something like Delias, those panties may be evidence.
> 
> Played a show last night at a venue with a vintage clothing store in the basement (this is the first time I've been ten feet away from where I'm supposed to play and still almost been late). Nothing too hot minus a pair of Dexter made in the USA longwings that were slightly beat up and not in my size. Couldn't justify the $30 to clean them up and flip them. I talked about the shoes on stage. No one knew what I was going on about.The soundguy runs the store so we chatted for awhile. I gave him my number and told him if anything similar comes in in my size, hit me up.


Now THAT is a funny story. Onstage banter has fallen a long way when you are reduced to talking about vintage footwear


----------



## Acme

Barnavelt said:


> Question; I normally abandon anything with flaws; is there a level of flaw where I still should buy an item? A 3/2 roll in a desirable pattern \ size? If I was a 39 no way would I have left it.


There are two answers to that question, depending on whether you're thrifting for you or you're thrifting to flip. If it's for yourself, you know what you're willing to accept.

If you're thrifting for resale, the rule is to avoid anything with flaws. The exceptions to the rule are a) when something's so rare or valuable that someone would buy it with minor flaws anyway and b) when it's a flaw you can easily correct. As a case in point, I recently found a very pretty light grey windowpane Harris Tweed with a quarter sized brown stain right on the front. I bought it, took it home and spotted it with rubbing alcohol, and the stain came right out. Some guys here go so far as to do their own reweaving; your mileage will vary.

Good luck!


----------



## Acme

halbydurzell said:


> Ha ha. Be careful though: if the tag says something like Delias, those panties may be evidence.


I don't know about evidence, I only know they didn't fit me.



Barnavelt said:


> Now THAT is a funny story. Onstage banter has fallen a long way when you are reduced to talking about vintage footwear


Stand up comic? I think it would be very original if he could get twenty minutes of material out of how men dress. I've never seen anyone else do that.


----------



## Barnavelt

Acme said:


> There are two answers to that question, depending on whether you're thrifting for you or you're thrifting to flip. If it's for yourself, you know what you're willing to accept.
> 
> If you're thrifting for resale, the rule is to avoid anything with flaws. The exceptions to the rule are a) when something's so rare or valuable that someone would buy it with minor flaws anyway and b) when it's a flaw you can easily correct. As a case in point, I recently found a very pretty light grey windowpane Harris Tweed with a quarter sized brown stain right on the front. I bought it, took it home and spotted it with rubbing alcohol, and the stain came right out. Some guys here go so far as to do their own reweaving; your mileage will vary.
> 
> Good luck!


Certain items I may flip but others I see solely as AAAC items where my goal is scooping up 3/2 rolls, for example, for the purposes of the "greater trad good"! Maybe I am willing to accept more in the way of "projects" such as stains to remove or holes to sew when it comes to clothes I am buying for myself. It's hard to say what's rare for each person. A Barbour 
Coat is a no-brainer (I hate that term) but for a smaller-framed man that jacket could have been a real find and worth the time for them to repair.


----------



## halbydurzell

Acme said:


> Stand up comic? I think it would be very original if he could get twenty minutes of material out of how men dress. I've never seen anyone else do that.


"Men be dressin' like this. Women be dressin' like that."


----------



## Acme

Barnavelt said:


> Certain items I may flip but others I see solely as AAAC items where my goal is scooping up 3/2 rolls, for example, for the purposes of the "greater trad good"!


It's like a breed rescue. That's a great idea.



Barnavelt said:


> A Barbour Coat is a no-brainer (I hate that term)...


I'm still looking for one of those!


----------



## Hitch

Found a nice blue Allen Solly with tags, and a good fit.


----------



## dkoernert

I never really have been able to get a handle on this based off forum lurking both here and on TOF. Are London Fog coats worth picking up for personal use at all? I see them at thrifts in great condition and always consider picking one up as a placeholder until I find something better.


----------



## CMDC

dkoernert said:


> I never really have been able to get a handle on this based off forum lurking both here and on TOF. Are London Fog coats worth picking up for personal use at all? I see them at thrifts in great condition and always consider picking one up as a placeholder until I find something better.


In my weekly thrifting I would say that I see, on average, 18 quadrillion London Fog raincoats. I don't even think about them. Thing is, though, I'm sure they are--the older ones especially--of very fine quality. If you can find one in great condition I'm sure they'd be a fine placeholder.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> In my weekly thrifting I would say that I see, on average, 18 quadrillion London Fog raincoats. I don't even think about them. Thing is, though, I'm sure they are--the older ones especially--of very fine quality. If you can find one in great condition I'm sure they'd be a fine placeholder.


That's pretty much exactly my experience with them. About two years ago, when I didn't know any better, I left an Aquascutum for less than a Jackson if I remember correctly. It haunts me to this day.


----------



## Acme

^I've seen this discussed before. I believe the general consensus is that older London Fog coats are quite good. IIRC, you'd want one dating from when they were still made in the US.


----------



## catside

I pass stuff regularly. Last week I passed a Burberry trench in navy for 20 bucks. Selling is tiresome, the money is not worth it. I am trying to make sure what I spend at thrifts is covered by what I sell and not a burden to family budget. OTH if I bought everything that is worth money on eBay or here that would be too time consuming. So, only interesting or special pieces, pieces which I think would be a favor to someone -rescue kind-, pieces that fit and I like, and finally pieces that even I am not stupid enough to pass -like a Brioni suit what not- . Also some first ever finds.
Of course when I spend too much then all the rules go down the window until I make the money back up.

Today's passes a Santoni captoe, A ferragamo loafer, a Burberry shirt. Loss from potential gain, maybe 60 to a hundred bucks. Peace of mind not having to photo and sell these, priceless.
I picked up two TM Levin luxury line shirts though. 16/33 so don't fit but a first for me.


----------



## drlivingston

Blues: Today, I passed up a group of four Harris Tweeds that seemed to have been attacked by the same moth. And I passed up a collection of Zanella non-unis.
Brag: I did nab a beautiful Brioni plaid sportcoat for less than $10.


----------



## ATL

catside said:


> I pass stuff regularly. Last week I passed a Burberry trench in navy for 20 bucks. Selling is tiresome, the money is not worth it. I am trying to make sure what I spend at thrifts is covered by what I sell and not a burden to family budget. OTH if I bought everything that is worth money on eBay or here that would be too time consuming. So, only interesting or special pieces, pieces which I think would be a favor to someone -rescue kind-, pieces that fit and I like, and finally pieces that even I am not stupid enough to pass -like a Brioni suit what not- . Also some first ever finds.
> Of course when I spend too much then all the rules go down the window until I make the money back up.
> 
> Today's passes a Santoni captoe, A ferragamo loafer, a Burberry shirt. Loss from potential gain, maybe 60 to a hundred bucks. Peace of mind not having to photo and sell these, priceless.
> I picked up two TM Levin luxury line shirts though. 16/33 so don't fit but a first for me.


This is starting to be my strategy as well, but you find much better bad stuff than I do.


----------



## Acme

I found a vintage Brooks Bros navy glen check 3/2 sack jacket today. Then I checked the pants rack, and was able to find the match.

Unfortunately, it was just a bit too far gone to keep (wear spot inside the pants pocket lip, and a hole at the bottom of the zipper).


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> In my weekly thrifting I would say that I see, on average, 18 quadrillion London Fog raincoats. I don't even think about them. Thing is, though, I'm sure they are--the older ones especially--of very fine quality. If you can find one in great condition I'm sure they'd be a fine placeholder.


I still have one I bought retail in 1989 (to fly in from San Diego for a job interview in Tacoma -- "be prepared") in the traditional khaki color. A couple years ago, bought one in a thrift in forest green. I hadn't seen that color before. So I still do look through the racks.


----------



## crs

crs said:


> Oxxford navy super 100s suit. Appeared to be an orphan, but I found the trousers. A little too small for me, and the a la carte prices and a bit worn condition did not justify a gamble on the thrift exhange. I did pair the trousers with the jacket to ease someone else's hunting.


And today I went back and saw that someone, likely a store employee, again had split up the jacket and trousers. I did not seek to reunite them again -- what's the use?

Did get some Stuart McGuire shell longwings for $12.99 there.


----------



## catside

I haven't had a real handknitted Donegal since I had reverse-thrifted (donated, was old old old) the one I have few years back. Today in a quick visit I grabbed a mint Magee made one in grey with specs, you know how they go. Could not even try but should fit since it was tagged 44, no sack this time - double vented.


----------



## Barnavelt

catside said:


> I pass stuff regularly. Last week I passed a Burberry trench in navy for 20 bucks. Selling is tiresome, the money is not worth it. I am trying to make sure what I spend at thrifts is covered by what I sell and not a burden to family budget. OTH if I bought everything that is worth money on eBay or here that would be too time consuming.


I feel much the same way. For a long time when I went thrifting I considered it "play money" since items generally are inexpensive and of course I always planned to flip a percentage anyway so it "paid for itself". Fast forward to my recent habits of hitting at least one shop per day and deciding to incorporate many of my finds into my own wardrobe and the expense begins to add up fairly quickly. When my wife found out I was not subtracting my thrift costs from my clothing budget she kindly requested I begin doing so. 

As of late I see thrifting in a bit of a different way. I am _extremely_ careful in examining condition and will pass on anything with flaws, even if I want it for myself. I don't take chances that I used to take because nothing feels worse than lugging something back to the thrift that you originally had bought from there in the first place. I buy things for myself only if they fill a need and don't get into the mindset of "oh I could always use another tie" or "the styling is _ok_ but it's a Harris Tweed!".

Now I am saving for my very first pair of shells; hopefully Alden PTB in color 8.


----------



## Barnavelt

Also I cannot help but mention that during my trip to GW today the majority of the jackets now are $17, up from $6.75. I swear I even saw jackets that have been languishing on the shelves for months that had been marked up. Oh and all the ties with "Repp" stripes? $6 a pop, up from $2. My new theory is that the guy doing the prices must have been sent a J Crew catalog in the mail and, in an effort to try and soak the tradlys, began marking up everything that resembled the items displayed therein.


----------



## workthatwedo

Went in for something else. Had to pass by the shoes on the way.

Alden H465, Allen Edmonds Maxfield (x2)


----------



## dkoernert

^ those Aldens are great, I've been hoping to find a pair of those. I NEVER find good shoes around here. 

Yesterday, I picked up a totally stained Hermes tie for 50 cents. I figured it would be a good pickup so I can try some stain removal methods.


----------



## catside

Here is my method,
Soak the tie by spraying shout, wait few hours.
Under the sink on a cutting board wash with woolite. Only swipe the part on the board while pulling sides occasionally to retain the shape. If the stain is not coming out you can pour some white vinegar but I have never tried.
Rinse, again on the board then lay on a dry towel and wrap and press.
Then again lay on a dry towel wait for to dry, does not have to be bone dry.
Then put on ironing board, use two thin flat metal rods inside for the sides so it's not flat ironed. Use a damp ironing linen and iron.
The color of the tie will change somewhat.


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Here is my method...


Catside,

I'm just starting to experiment with cleaning shirts. I picked up a stained Robert Graham today to play around with. I've used shout, it's hit or miss, depending on the stain.

What's your advice for treating stains in shirts?


----------



## catside

Not my method but commonly used in the other thrifting forum, soak overnight with three scoops oxyclean, 1 scoop white vinegar (unless MOP buttons) and a gallon or two of water. Then launder as you normally do.
Excellent for collar color change, too.


----------



## mhj

My wife is working today and the kids are all busy so with my free time I drove out to couple of the more distant Goodwill stores in town. I came home with 2 ties, a Ben Silver which I don't love, but I'll never walk away from a Ben Silver, and a copycat (Bert Pulitzer for Macy's) BB#1 repp stripe in navy and gold which I've been dying for at a reasonable price. The price for both of them was $5 and change.


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Not my method but commonly used in the other thrifting forum, soak overnight with three scoops oxyclean, 1 scoop white vinegar (unless MOP buttons) and a gallon or two of water. Then launder as you normally do.
> Excellent for collar color change, too.


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

catside said:


> ... So, only interesting or special pieces, pieces which I think would be a favor to someone -rescue kind-, pieces that fit and I like, and finally pieces that even I am not stupid enough to pass -like a Brioni suit what not- ...


I once left behind a Brioni blazer (not SC) that fit me: it was something rather odd, if memory serves, double breasted and perhaps a weird color. I didn't even bother buying it for flipping purposes.


----------



## Topsider

Brioni...? Robert Graham...? I assume the Fashion Forum doesn't have a thrift store thread. Passing on that crap is a given, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## catside

Topsider, Brioni buys many trad items later!


----------



## Topsider

catside said:


> Topsider, Brioni buys many trad items later!


Ah, a junk dealer. No shame in that.


----------



## CMDC

Blues was a mint Huntington tux--only problem was the pants were from some other rig. Also a couple of sack suits that each had small enough problems to warrant leaving behind.

Was going through the tie rack with another gent. Not sure what his tastes were but I was glad to find and grab the Hermes and Turnbull and Asser ones before he did. Victory.


----------



## catside

Topsider said:


> Ah, a junk dealer. No shame in that.


More like a junk collector and every collector deals. :wink2:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Went to the thrifts in my in-laws town today. They live much closer to Toronto than I do, so I knew that the pickings would be pretty good. Is anybody familiar with the brand Iceland (Italy) for sweaters? 

$3 - Viyella with scottish cloth for Land's End (made in Canada/ 55%wool, 45% cotton) - favorite of the day for sure.
$5 - Orvis organic cotton with cork (?) buttons
$5 - Iceland made in Italy sweater (the close-up)
$3 - Brooks Brothers shirt (non-iron, my size and brand new)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Biggest blues of yesterday was a find of 6 identical custom dress shirts by J.P. Tilford for Harry Rosen; all plain white wonderful cotton with french-cuff. All of them were in brand new faultless condition in size 16-33, and I'm a 16.5-34. OH MAN did I try and squeeze into them, but to no avail.

Also found a gorgeous Harris Tweed for $5 in rust, green, blue, grey, but it had been attacked by a Godzilla moth.


----------



## dexconstruct

Some nice scores today.

Ralph Lauren Purple Label 90% Wool/10% Cashmere Sports Coat, this one was made in England, has a lot of handwork, and the sleeves are basted shut, waiting for buttonholes to be cut by someones tailor. It has a couple stains which I am hoping will come out. Seriously nice jacket.










   

Brooks Brothers Linen Sports Coat

 

Harris Tweed

 

3 piece herringbone tweed suit, in a beautiful rusty brown color. Made for Bachrachs in the 70s, features ticket pocket, throat latch, center vent, and flat front pants. Waistcoat is reversible and features a brown wool on the reverse side. A great example of Anglo-Trad.


----------



## dkoernert

Picked this up today at $40. More than I wanted to pay, but if I would have left it for markdown it would be gone. It is pretty much minty fresh, and Its got a throat latch, horn buttons, and is SUPER heavy. Is anyone a Woolrich expert?


----------



## Topsider

^ I would definitely wear that. How much did they want for it? 

Edit: And you're in freakin' Newport News...? So am I! How did I miss it? What store was it in? Please tell me it isn't a large... :icon_pale:


----------



## dkoernert

PM sent Topsider



Topsider said:


> ^ I would definitely wear that. How much did they want for it?
> 
> Edit: And you're in freakin' Newport News...? So am I! How did I miss it? What store was it in? Please tell me it isn't a large... :icon_pale:


----------



## adoucett

Blues: That moment when you find the _perfectly _sized white dress shirt, seemingly immaculate, dry cleaners tags still in place, READY TO BUY, and then you notice the stains on the cuffs... :'(

But between New Rochelle, NY and home in MA, I found 
Button-down shirts from J.Crew and BB (Way too many bloody 32 arm lengths... wish there were more 34's out there)
PRL Polos "Custom Fit" (Which have very short sleeves by the way)
and the find of the day for me, 
flannel lined J.Crew chinos! So warm and comfy for the cold New England winters. I think I'll be wearing these a lot over semester break.

The good news was that Wednesday = half price at Salvation army locations so I walked away with ~$300 (retail) worth of stuff for under $20 

Bad news was sport coat and tie selection was abysmal everywhere I went today, but you can't have it all I guess.


----------



## CMDC

Another tie haul today. I was unfamiliar with Peter Elliot but these two are fantastic, especially the wool one on the right...










Also, I always pass by Faconnable items but these three ties are fantastic. Two nice reps and a beautiful wool paisley...










There will be a really nice H Freeman sack suit in 42Rish coming on the exchange soon. Its a really interesting brown nubby, midweight, wool.


----------



## drlivingston

I don't think that I have ever seen Topsider so distraught over an article of clothing... :biggrin:


Topsider said:


> ^ I would definitely wear that. How much did they want for it?
> 
> Edit: And you're in freakin' Newport News...? So am I! How did I miss it? What store was it in? Please tell me it isn't a large... :icon_pale:


----------



## catside

Altough it does not mean much without pics, a list of things I passed today are, Park Aves , Hanovers, Paul Stuart sc and tweed-there for over a week-, LLBean goose down parka (China), many BB & Woolrich shirts, many Harris tweeds and some non Harris tweeds, couple of BB pants. Price range was between $3-14, averaging 10. I bought a NWT Italian buttondown shirt ($11.99) because I liked the thick MOP buttons and it was my exact size. I am practicing catch and release.


----------



## dexconstruct

Another good day! My first Aldens...and my second and third pair also. 8D if anyone is interested.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Picked up this scarf a few days ago. It's far from mint, but for $1.50 I couldn't go wrong.

Anybody familiar with Currie?


----------



## adoucett

some brags today, 

Found a Gant "collegiate" hopsack blazer in my size that I really love! 
A very casual looking gem with no shoulder padding and two patch pockets in the front, made in the USA! The label says "Wyckoff Ivy Shop" from Wyckoff, N.J. Anyone familiar with them? The buttons are plain gold right now so I may consider sewing on some more interesting ones in the future. 

Additionally,
A Land's End OCBD, 
Patagonia 2 pocket field shirt 
and a RL Polo. 

Total spent - $14
All in a days work, photos to come.


----------



## CMDC

I have spent the better part of about 3 years looking in vain for a bottle green sack blazer. I've bought two from the exchange or ebay that didn't fit. I've seen one or two shredded or damaged ones out on the hustings. I've thought about pulling the trigger on the O'Connells model.

Today, I finally hit pay dirt with an older Brooks 346 flannel, 3 patch pocket, 3/2 sack. It is maybe a touch big in the chest but otherwise is fantastic.

There will be a nice LLB Norwegian in a color palette I haven't seen before for the exchange.

On the blues side, if I hear Josh Groban's "Oh Holy Night" one more time--this piece of dreck seems to be on continuous loop in every Value Village--I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## Patrick06790

I found an oddball — a Huntington jacket, three-button sack with patch pockets (no flaps), very casual and slouchy — unvented. In a faded green flannelly/camel hairy something. All wool, made in USA, can't decide if it fits me or not, it's close. May be on the exchange after New Year's, if you're in the 42R/L range.


----------



## drlivingston

All blues on Saturday... went to 5 shops in Montgomery, AL. What a waste of time. 
There was one store that I went to in Birmingham today that had some interesting offers. About 40 pairs of brand new with tags Bills Khaki's in plaid, corduroy, plaid corduroy, solids, plain front, pleated front, madras, etc.etc. in waist sizes 32-38. They are $24.99 per pair. They also had a bunch of brand new Majer pants for the same price.


----------



## CaptainAddy

drlivingston said:


> All blues on Saturday... went to 5 shops in Montgomery, AL. What a waste of time.
> There was one store that I went to in Birmingham today that had some interesting offers. About 40 pairs of brand new with tags Bills Khaki's in plaid, corduroy, plaid corduroy, solids, plain front, pleated front, madras, etc.etc. in waist sizes 32-38. They are $24.99 per pair. They also had a bunch of brand new Majer pants for the same price.


Holy good God man!!! If I weren't broke from Christmas spending, I'd drive there in an instant and just give them my wallet... why do you tempt me so?!


----------



## Patrick06790

That would be a lot of up-front whip-out, but worth investing in the plain fronts...maybe


drlivingston said:


> All blues on Saturday... went to 5 shops in Montgomery, AL. What a waste of time.
> There was one store that I went to in Birmingham today that had some interesting offers. About 40 pairs of brand new with tags Bills Khaki's in plaid, corduroy, plaid corduroy, solids, plain front, pleated front, madras, etc.etc. in waist sizes 32-38. They are $24.99 per pair. They also had a bunch of brand new Majer pants for the same price.


----------



## dexconstruct

I am trying to figure out the age of an amazing tweed jacket I found. I have a feeling it is VERY old, but I am not sure. The jacket was made for Eldridge and Young, an old English tailoring shop which seemed to exist from the 1800s up until the 1960s at least. There is also a label for the tweed, which, as far as I can tell, says "Gala Forest Shieling Tweed". I found plenty of Gala Forest Tweed labels online, but none like the one I found. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I picked these up for an absolutely song (for brand new Alden's mind you). My shoe collection is already looking up.


----------



## drlivingston

wrwhiteknight said:


> I picked these up for an absolutely song (for brand new Alden's mind you). My shoe collection is already looking up.


You do realize, Sir WhiteKnight, that there are countless people out there right now who, out of jealousy, are not wishing you a Merry Christmas.:biggrin: Exceedingly nice find!


----------



## Acme

I drove by a GW store today and couldn't resist stopping in for a few minutes.

Found my first Vineyard Vines item, a purple plaid shirt. I don't turn up much VV around here.

I also found an Angelo Litrico shirt. The label looked so old I figured it was the good stuff, from before the old man died and the name got licensed out. Unfortunately the shirt had a little hole in the front, so I didn't buy it.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

wrwhiteknight said:


> I picked these up for an absolutely song (for brand new Alden's mind you). My shoe collection is already looking up.


You found new Aldens in a Canadian thrift store?

You'd better rush out buy some Lotto Max tickets.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## concealed

deadstock brooks brothers shirts (priced at $20/each) so probably 70s... will post pics eventually


----------



## NathanielD

drlivingston said:


> All blues on Saturday... went to 5 shops in Montgomery, AL. What a waste of time.
> There was one store that I went to in Birmingham today that had some interesting offers. About 40 pairs of brand new with tags Bills Khaki's in plaid, corduroy, plaid corduroy, solids, plain front, pleated front, madras, etc.etc. in waist sizes 32-38. They are $24.99 per pair. They also had a bunch of brand new Majer pants for the same price.


Shame I live so far away. I have been looking for some 36/34 bills for a while now and was convinced the only way I was going to get a few pairs was to pay full retail.


----------



## CMDC

Thrift racks were really bare today--shouldn't be surprised it being the day after Xmas and all. Did have two nice finds though. Brooks recent vintage yellow unistripe ocbd and this...



















This may make the exchange at some point as I have so many overcoats. Gonna have to think on it a bit.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> Thrift racks were really bare today--shouldn't be surprised it being the day after Xmas and all. Did have two nice finds though. Brooks recent vintage yellow unistripe ocbd and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may make the exchange at some point as I have so many overcoats. Gonna have to think on it a bit.


Ah the department stores of my youth; Hecht's, Woodward & Lothrop, Hoschild & Kohn and Hutzler's...
The BB university stripe; is it a true must iron OCBD or some other, lesser sort of shirt?


----------



## halbydurzell

50% off of everything if you are over 55 today. If you don't think I drove back to my parents and grabbed my mother, shoved my stuff and a wad of cash in her hand and marched her to the register, then you don't know me at all!
- 2 PRL ocdb
- Gant university stripe ocdb
- Nautica 'heritage' ocdb
- Gap corduroy sport coat
Total cost:$35


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


>


Nice one! I've only run across one Oxxford topcoat so far, and unfortunately the moths found it before I did.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks. Last year I found a navy cashmere one that's currently in my closet so this was kind of a bonus.


----------



## adoucett

A couple of nice finds today, I love Wednesdays!

Dockers D1 Khakis ($3 after 50% off)
Land's End light blue chinos- Fabric made in USA ($3 after 50% off) 
Land's End repp tie - made in USA ($8) 



Shown with a J.Crew tailored fit blue pinstripe button down that was, also thrifted! 

I wonder if we will start seeing a lot of nice things that get donated after the holidays... I certainly know I will be bringing a few items directly to the goodwill (nothing tradworthy...or even worthy)

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## frosejr

Barnavelt said:


> Ah the department stores of my youth; Hecht's, Woodward & Lothrop, Hoschild & Kohn and Hutzler's...
> The BB university stripe; is it a true must iron OCBD or some other, lesser sort of shirt?


In east York, PA, the York Mall's anchor store was a Hoschild Kohn. It was the "upper-crust" store in town, along with Bear's downtown. I remember going into Hutzler's in Towson in 1984, and thinking I was in some kind of palace. I had thrifted a Hutzler's tie in York, never imagined I could actually SHOP there. Wow, was I ever green back then...


----------



## frosejr

*Overcoat*

Since most guys here remark about the fact they can't sell overcoats, I thought I would mention that I'm looking for a 50 long overcoat. Would prefer something lighter colored, brown or khaki, single-breasted. I can live with a moth nibble here or there.

Thanks
Francis


----------



## firedancer

A US 50L Francis? 

I have a new Facconable cashmere storm system that would work. But it's black....


----------



## halbydurzell

Near Boston. The ocdb is monogrammed and judging by the label and the six buttons, from the early 70s? Total came to $7


----------



## crs

halbydurzell said:


>


I have that tie, too. Most Haband stuff is junk, but this one is not bad. I bought it mostly because Paterson -- the "Silk City" -- used to be an important textile city (and once the site of Brooks Brothers' shirt factory).


----------



## Barnavelt

Near Boston. The ocdb is monogrammed and judging by the label and the six buttons, from the early 70s? Total came to $7[/QUOTE]

Nice find on the uni stripe. I have been searching for that shirt for months and finally bought one new. Why those striped shirts are not more popular / available is a mystery. Maybe guys like them so much they disintegrate and therefore don't make it to the thrift circuit. In any case nice job.


----------



## halbydurzell

crs said:


> I have that tie, too. Most Haband stuff is junk, but this one is not bad. I bought it mostly because Paterson -- the "Silk City" -- used to be an important textile city (and once the site of Brooks Brothers' shirt factory).


Haband is still around (though they moved to Oakland nj) and their website looks like all they sell is sub-jos a bank stuff now.

Yeah, for an older shirt it looks and feels like the guy never wore it. However ,I'm normally a 16/34 and this shirt is a bit snug on me. Maybe the animal threw it in the dryer? Ugh.


----------



## dexconstruct

Blues. Found my first Bill's today. 6 pairs all next to each other on the rack, all with stains. It was half off day so I took home a pair to see if I could get out the stains. It's currently being washed. Elsewhere on the rack was a pair of lime green Bill's with just some wear near the back belt loops. That one is probably going up on the exchange.


----------



## conductor

I've been having really good luck lately. Four vintage BB English made silk Regimental ties, an aquastucum raincoat, a 1960's Savile Row sports coat, a camel hair 3/2 sack (in may size!), a Corban 3/2 tweed sac (in my size!), a rep stripe bow tie, shoes, and a wool Burberry check driving cap (just was an identical one go on ebay for over $300!). 

I'm having a hard time deciding what to keep and what to flip!


----------



## Acme

conductor said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding what to keep and what to flip!


Here's hoping that right there is the worst problem the new year brings us.


----------



## Hitch

Pendelton 100% silk short sleeve and NWOT 100% Hemp ORVIS 5 pockets.


----------



## Cardinals5

Haven't been thrifting for quite some time, but stopped by one store today. Lots of great stuff - 5 BB 3/2 sack suits, 2 Press 3/2 sport coats, 2 Southwick 3/2 sport coats, and about half a dozen other sacks. It was one of those rare, good days.

Unfortunately, they were not my size so I only took 1 BB suit and the sport coats from Press and Southwick - all up on the exchange in the next couple of days.


----------



## CMDC

^It's almost as if they were there, waiting patiently, for you to return. Welcome back.


----------



## Cardinals5

I know it was just one of those lucky days. Plenty of the days in the past with nothing to show for the effort. Looks like you've been hitting some great stuff as well - love the Oxxford overcoat.


----------



## CMDC

Charvet and Church's ties plus New and Lingwood shirt today. Blues were a couple of shredded JPress shirts.


----------



## dkoernert

I hit one place today, exactly at the right time. Although none of this is trad at all, I figured I'd share anyway. I grabbed 3x Saumelsohn suits with working cuffs, ticket pocket, and pick stitching everywhere, one was H&S fabric. I also grabbed a charcoal pinstripe Southwick with working cuffs and side tab trousers. And finally a Corneliani (I believe) made PRL 2 button peak lapel pinstripe suit. All had fresh dry-cleaning tags on them, and the staff was working on getting another rack of it ready as I was leaving. Total cost to me: $40, and it all fits. I'll be watching that place like a hawk.


----------



## 32rollandrock

They were getting another rack ready and you left.

What, were you late for a double date with Cameron Diaz and Heidi Klum?



dkoernert said:


> I hit one place today, exactly at the right time. Although none of this is trad at all, I figured I'd share anyway. I grabbed 3x Saumelsohn suits with working cuffs, ticket pocket, and pick stitching everywhere, one was H&S fabric. I also grabbed a charcoal pinstripe Southwick with working cuffs and side tab trousers. And finally a Corneliani (I believe) made PRL 2 button peak lapel pinstripe suit. All had fresh dry-cleaning tags on them, and the staff was working on getting another rack of it ready as I was leaving. Total cost to me: $40, and it all fits. I'll be watching that place like a hawk.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> They were getting another rack ready and you left.
> 
> What, were you late for a double date with Cameron Diaz and Heidi Klum?


I left because I ran out of cash :icon_headagainstwal. I know I shouldn't have left, but this place really doesn't see too much traffic, stuff sits around for a while sometimes.

Edit: all the Sammys I grabbed are made from H&S fabrics, I missed the tags before.


----------



## dexconstruct

Deadstock 1960s "346" Brooks Brothers dinner jacket with shawl lapel. Sack cut, super natural shoulders. Perfect to wear with blackwatch trousers.










 

An odd shirt from Brooks Brothers. A 60/40 cotton/poly blend, short sleeved, OCBD, 6 buttons, unlined collar. No size, must have been a custom order.


----------



## S. Kelly

BNWTs, cable knit V-neck, cream with navy trim, tennis style sweater. 1997 vintage, RN number indicates that it's from the Great American Sweater Company out of NY. 100% cotton. Harbor Bay brand (Casual Male house brand), looks nice for $8.


----------



## wacolo

Arnys Seven Fold, Loro Piana Cashmere Crewneck, and a Beretta field coat. Best day I have had in a while.


----------



## jfelixg

Found a Paul Stuart made in England brown silk grenadine tie- $2.92!


----------



## Flairball

My travels keep bringing me dangerously close to a couple of thrift shops.

Yesterday:









Today:

















The Harris tweed I picked up today was from the same thrift where I snagged the tie yesterday, but it wasn't there yesterday. I guess it pays to check frequently.


----------



## jfelixg

Nice pocket squares! i never find those. This evening I saw a beautiful blue plaid cashmere jacket. Cloth was soft as a baby bunny. Nice styling. Checked the Label: Oxxford. Tried it on, fit perfectly. Final inspection: about a dozen big moth holes. What a bummer. Also found a Gieves and Hawkes Navy blazer, surgeons cuffs, but with a big stain on the lapel and missing buttons. Also a bummer.


----------



## Flairball

jfelixg said:


> Nice pocket squares! i never find those. This evening I saw a beautiful blue plaid cashmere jacket. Cloth was soft as a baby bunny. Nice styling. Checked the Label: Oxxford. Tried it on, fit perfectly. Final inspection: about a dozen big moth holes. What a bummer. Also found a Gieves and Hawkes Navy blazer, surgeons cuffs, but with a big stain on the lapel and missing buttons. Also a bummer.


Not to bum you out, but the thrift shop where I found the pocket squares had probably a hundred. I had to sift through two boxes, and there was another I didn't even touch.


----------



## CMDC

^If the squares were in good shape, I'd think they'd be an easy flip. Shipping would be virtually nil and could be bundled easily.


----------



## halbydurzell

Blues. A BB navy blazer in my size. Center vent and not much shoulder padding for having been made outside the USA and thus, I assume, a more recent make. It was almost a go until I saw the moth holes around the shoulders. Also, a Rooster madras tie that was something like 5" wide. No thanks.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

A plethora of PRL S/S button downs. I picked out a few and left the rest. 
Two BB sportshirts in delightfully patriotic colors.
Two pairs of Cole Haans (my favorite to date) one black cap toe and the other dark brown split toe, neither had a scratch on the soles!
RL Golf supima polo
all silk tie, the maker slips my mind, but I liked the equestrian bit pattern

I was out of town for a few days, and delighted to find these waiting for my return :smile:


----------



## triklops55

Living in the Silicon Valley, I find a lot of high end stuff, some from pretty well known executives. Last week, I saw a silk/cashmere sportcoat custom made for Cisco CEO John Chambers. His name was stitched right on the jacket lining. It was a beautiful jacket and, obviously, well made and very expensive, but it was a couple of inches too small around the belly for me, and the maker wasn't well known enough for me to sell, so I left it behind.
A few months ago, I found four Oxxford chinos made for venture capitalist Marc Andreessen, another millionaire. I sold a couple on eBay and have a couple left. I'm thinking about keeping those two since they are Oxxford and fit at the waist. However, they are pleated and pleated chinos ain't really my thing. I'll keep thinking about whether or not to keep them or sell 'em.
Thrifting sure is nice in the Silicon Valley, as I generally find really good stuff!


----------



## Hitch

Fantastic Donegal tweed pants, fully lined and cuffed,but not tagged, too small around the waist, and a light brown Zegna jacket ,too big arrrrggggghhhh


----------



## jfelixg

*T & A!!!*

I found a mother lode tonight at my local thrift. I went back to a store I checked yesterday morning and I found a run of Turnbull & Asser shirts, bespoke! 8 of them, perfectly my size! They were hung with several custom shirts from a local shirt-maker also in the same size. i had to throw back 4 of the T & A shirts due to frayed collars, but I came home with the rest plus the local custom shirts.

I also found two Armani silk knit ties (I bought 100 of Dr. Livingston's ties last month so i only look for knits now) and a couple of decent English lambswool sweaters.

I imagine that a wealthy gent my size must have passed on. There were no interesting suits or sport coats hanging, but I am guessing that the same guy who owned the shirts donated a bunch of other things, but they have not been put on the rack yet. I will keep my eye on that store over the next couple of days.

I bought some sport coats on monday from a thrift near my office, and i found business cards in the pocket. Turns out the donor works in my building one floor up.


----------



## Acme

jfelixg said:


> I found a mother lode tonight at my local thrift... I imagine that a wealthy gent my size must have passed on.


Congratulations on finding a dead gentleman! Is this your first one? This, to me, is precisely what makes thrifting addictive.


----------



## leisureclass

A nice pile of silly stuff today: Chipp emblematic of piggy banks, 2 Leatherman belts with tropical fish, and Say Anything, Swingers, and Pulp Fiction on VHS for my dad's cabin (there's still a VCR and the TV gets no channels).


----------



## CMDC

Had this nice find the other day...


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Got a good one for you guys...

I picked up these two pair of vintage AE Leeds. One's Scotch grain, the other one's shell. Forgive the plaster spots on my floor, I'm a moldmaker...









(Photobucket WILL NOT let me rotate this picture. Nor will my computer. God knows I've tried...)

"Nailess," so you know they're old. 









Here's the most endearing part:










Kinda hard to see the stitches with the flash. I'm assuming a cobbler didn't fix these. Probably a home job by somebody, or their wife.

But yeah, I'm pretty happy with these. Fit a little long, though. If I decide they're too long, they might end up in the thrift exchange.


----------



## adoucett

A lot of great finds in the past few days! Rather than clog up the entire forum with my pictures, I'll include a link to my blog post which I encourage you to check out (and let me know what you think, feel free to PM.)

https://thriftyprep.blogspot.com/

I've also been spotting a lot of Harris Tweed lately, but nothing in my size. I keep considering buying them to pass along but I'm not really super sure they are the desirable brands trads are looking for, so any guidance in what to look for that I should scoop up given the opportunity would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> I've also been spotting a lot of Harris Tweed lately, but nothing in my size. I keep considering buying them to pass along but I'm not really super sure they are the desirable brands trads are looking for, so any guidance in what to look for that I should scoop up given the opportunity would be appreciated. Thanks


Just my 2¢, but if you're planning to post them on the thrift exchange thread, you should probably look for older HTs with interesting color patterns and labels from defunct local men's stores. If you see a 3/2 roll sack, buy it immediately (condition permitting). Look at TweedyDon's posts for inspiration, he's the dean of that school.

If you're comfortable with eBay, any HT will do, even old Staffords.


----------



## crs

Golden Fleece dark gray suit, with front pockets still sewn shut. Fits me without alterations. $20.


----------



## notagain

Just starting to upgrade my wardrobe to "grown-up" clothes, and the thrift store gods are on my side. I've found two tweed jackets, one a Harris tweed from Kuppenheimer, and a new Camel hair sportcoat from Macy's, branded "Club Room" that feels, to my still-learning touch, to be well constructed. Now to start looking at the shoes...


----------



## halbydurzell

Went to the scariest Salvation Army I've ever been to Wednesday night but came away with a pair of slim-fit J.Crew sand color cords in my size so it was worth the potential stabbing.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

We call that 'urban-combat thrifting!' Congrats on your score and glad to hear you remain a non-victim!


----------



## halbydurzell

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> 
> We call that 'urban-combat thrifting!' Congrats on your score and glad to hear you remain a non-victim!


Ha. I went around 8pm and the back half of the store was nearly pitch dark. And even though there were two fights that broke out while I was in line, the scariest part was when I moved the bottom rack of sport coats and found a dude straight up sleeping underneath there. At least I hope he was asleep. No one seemed to mind him.


----------



## LouB

I saw approximately 35 Troy Shirtmakers Guild shirts in 15x34 at one of the GW stores I frequent. They appeared to be late 70's/early 80's vintage based upon the fabric and collars. The majority were spread collar and all were starched and terribly yellowed at the neck.

I also saw a very good condition white 20x36 white BB dress shirt on the rack. Never seen that neck size on a shirt!


----------



## firedancer

LouB said:


> I also saw a very good condition white 20x36 white BB dress shirt on the rack. Never seen that neck size on a shirt!


Not tagged anyways. Usually the O line gets their shirts custom made


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Had a great day:

Hardy & Amies 50% camel hair/ 50% wool scarf - $3

Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen suit - mint condition - flannel weight charcoal twill - $10.50


----------



## Hitch

Greens today. Beautiful Orvis Hunter green camel hair in XXL.


----------



## Acme

halbydurzell said:


> Ha. I went around 8pm and the back half of the store was nearly pitch dark. And even though there were two fights that broke out while I was in line, the scariest part was when I moved the bottom rack of sport coats and found a dude straight up sleeping underneath there. At least I hope he was asleep. No one seemed to mind him.


That's the best one I've heard in months. :biggrin:


----------



## AlfaNovember

Big ol' brag today! I drove out out to a Goodwill outside of my usual rounds, and was disappointed to find very little of interest. Heading for the door, I meandered through the housewares section, where I spotted a jumbled box of what looked like some sort of mid-century modern wooden sculpture (driftwood sailboats, that sort of thing).

It was mid-century sculpture indeed - heavily contoured, stout oak hangers, formerly of Brooks Brothers, at 99 cents each. Out the door for under ten bucks!:










Does anybody recognize the age of the BB shop tag? I'd be quite curious to see what 8 in 19?? dollars works out to in 2013 constant dollars.


----------



## adoucett

Some great finds yesterday as I was in the Boston/Cambridge area

2 OCBD shirts (BB and RL)
1 BB Dress shirt
1 BB cotton sweater 
A Leatherman D-Ring belt
1 BB tie 
NWT J.Crew chinos (these keep showing up in different thrifts and there_ must_be some reason why!

a pair of tuxedo trousers I've been looking for, no identifying tags but I'm hoping they are all wool.

Here are the real gems of the day though:

Two J. Press "The Burlington Knot" ties in great shape, rescued from a big heap of jumbled ties.

Two Zegna button-down shirts. Ironically these were priced lower than some (far) lesser brands because they had some wrinkles in them, but after a quick ironing they are looking new again.

I was hoping to finds a jacket or shirt offering from Press on my travels but came up short in that goal, but I'd say it was a successful haul overall between 4 locations in that area, and on a Sunday to complicate things more.

I posted additional pictures here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Acme

Stopped in at the local Unique last night, and found that some kindly gentleman had left 5 DAKS jackets and a nice Hickey Freeman. I was running late, so I grabbed the one DAKS jacket that was not an orphan and decided to check back later.

I went back this morning to see if I could reassemble the suits. I checked the pants aisle twice, but couldn't find a single pair. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## dkoernert

Those hangers are so cool!


----------



## drlivingston

Blues... a whole collection (15+) of 16-1/2 x 33 dress shirts in white, blue, blue/white stripe from Lewin and Tyrwhitt. Way too small for me. Sigh...


----------



## wrwhiteknight

dkoernert said:


> Those hangers are so cool!


Really jealous of those hangers.


----------



## firedancer

Over 30 sets of Barron's -hunter braces.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> NWT J.Crew chinos (these keep showing up in different thrifts and there_ must_be some reason why!


I reckon it's a corporate donation thing.

I had actually resolved to give up thrifting and save my pennies, because my selection of khakis is severly lacking. I also need more shoe trees.

So, I swung through Goodwill to kill some time, but I was trying to resist temptation. Instead, I came out with four pairs of NWT and NWOT J. Crew chinos, a pair of probably-new J. Crew linen pants, and a pair of nice shoe trees -- which had cheaply-made black Nunn Bush tassels wrapped around them, but they were my size and I can wear 'em to work.

Also, change from $20. :cool2:


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> Blues... a whole collection (15+) of 16-1/2 x 33 dress shirts in white, blue, blue/white stripe from Lewin and Tyrwhitt. Way too small for me. Sigh...


Thats my size. I'd kill for a haul like that.


----------



## adoucett

Sounds awesome! Guess they were intended to go to some poor chino-less chap and instead they end up in the hands of would-be customers!! Ha! Well either way they are taking a tax cut based on the retail value so I suppose they don't care who buys them. 

My stop in the goodwill today yielded another Zenga dress shirt (with a pretty worn collar but I I'll wear it casually) and a regimental tie from "The Custom Shop". 

Also found was a red/blue striped polo shirt, saying it was made by "Patten's Ltd" which was surprising, for one because I've never heard of them, but more importantly because below that, the town of manufacture was listed as my very own! Not sure how old it is, but I don't think clothing has been made here for some time, so it's an interesting find to say the least.


----------



## benjclark

Another super jealous of the vintage BB hangers! Sorry can't be more helpful about the date of the price tag.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> Sounds awesome! Guess they were intended to go to some poor chino-less chap and instead they end up in the hands of would-be customers!! Ha! Well either way they are taking a tax cut based on the retail value so I suppose they don't care who buys them.
> 
> My stop in the goodwill today yielded another Zenga dress shirt (with a pretty worn collar but I I'll wear it casually) and a regimental tie from "The Custom Shop".
> 
> Also found was a red/blue striped polo shirt, saying it was made by "Patten's Ltd" which was surprising, for one because I've never heard of them, but more importantly because below that, the town of manufacture was listed as my very own! Not sure how old it is, but I don't think clothing has been made here for some time, so it's an interesting find to say the least.


Hey, man, I'm broke enough that I'd be shopping at Goodwill anyway -- necessity being the mother of wearing a lot of tweed, in my case. :icon_viking:

Which Zegna line are you picking up? There are like seven versions of it -- and though it's not really trad, I have a nice cashmere tie and got my dad a linen jacket.


----------



## Flairball

Brags and blues today.

Brag- $6 for two ties. One emblematic, the other striped. 

















Blues- lots of tweed jackets, all too small.


----------



## ZackP

I wish I would have bought all those suspenders I saw recently...oh well. My whole tie collection is essentially from Goodwill!


----------



## leisureclass

^ Someone was at the Goodwill in my neighborhood! I recognize both of those ties


----------



## Flairball

leisureclass said:


> ^ Someone was at the Goodwill in my neighborhood! I recognize both of those ties


Yup. Goodwill. Lots of tweed in there tonight. There was a really hot one with an English Sports Shop label.


----------



## Acme

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I reckon it's a corporate donation thing.
> 
> I had actually resolved to give up thrifting and save my pennies, because my selection of khakis is severly lacking. I also need more shoe trees.
> 
> So, I swung through Goodwill to kill some time, but I was trying to resist temptation. Instead, I came out with four pairs of NWT and NWOT J. Crew chinos, a pair of probably-new J. Crew linen pants, and a pair of nice shoe trees -- which had cheaply-made black Nunn Bush tassels wrapped around them, but they were my size and I can wear 'em to work.


You say you were avoiding thrifting to save pennies?  I'm confused!

I also have shoe trees and chinos on my shopping list; the thrift store is the _first_ place I go to get them (especially because I like the RL Andrew pant for casual wear, and apparently you can't get them new anymore).



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Also, change from $20. :cool2:


_♫I'm gonna pop some tags,♫ only got $20 in my pocket...♫ _:biggrin:


----------



## Barnavelt

I am also wicked jealous of those oak suit hangers bought for 99 cents apiece. They are probably eons nicer than the similar made in China type that are so ubiquitous today. That is one of the better finds I have seen in a while, and it isn't even clothing!

I found some nice ties today. On the left is a Lands End woven silk tie, my first of that type. I hear it can be tough to get a good knot. The other three are all either poly or a silk poly blend but all in great shape and very much needed to augment my paltry repp stripe collection.









All you bowtie guys out there, I mentioned these square ended bows are plentiful at the local GW. Are these considered trad at all? I have a close up of the label. Made in England, hand blocked. Sounded promising and for 2 dollars not a huge investment. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## adoucett

ZackP said:


> I wish I would have bought all those suspenders I saw recently...oh well. My whole tie collection is essentially from Goodwill!


All my GOOD ties (what I'd consider high end) are either from goodwill, or the honorable Dr. Livingston. I'm tempted to never wear made-in-china again but I will need to grow the collection a bit more before I can accomplish that goal 

Why pay $80, when I can pay <$5 and get the same thing!



Barnavelt said:


> I found some nice ties today. On the left is a Lands End woven silk tie, my first of that type. I hear it can be tough to get a good knot. The other three are all either poly or a silk poly blend but all in great shape and very much needed to augment my paltry repp stripe collection.


Nice finds Barnavelt, I never find knit ties at the thrifts! Is the one on the far right (red/navy repp) a LE as well? If so, I might have the same one, but it's very short...possibly too short to be warn. Maybe you can advise.


----------



## Barnavelt

adoucett said:


> Nice finds Barnavelt, I never find knit ties at the thrifts! Is the one on the far right (red/navy repp) a LE as well? If so, I might have the same one, but it's very short...possibly too short to be warn. Maybe you can advise.


Yes I was surprised with the knit. I find them fairly often and they usually are in nice shape. That red and blue tie in question is actually a Rooster tie. It appears to be of newer vintage than some of the other Rooster ties I have seen. I actually believe it did strike me as a little short but I thought it was my imagination! I will have to go back and check to make sure I did not buy a boy's tie! Did Rooster make boy's ties?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Acme said:


> You say you were avoiding thrifting to save pennies?  I'm confused!
> 
> I also have shoe trees and chinos on my shopping list; the thrift store is the _first_ place I go to get them (especially because I like the RL Andrew pant for casual wear, and apparently you can't get them new anymore).
> 
> _♫I'm gonna pop some tags,♫ only got $20 in my pocket...♫ _:biggrin:


I had resolved that this would be my last trip for a while, so I could save up to buy some chinos from LE or some place. Instead, I got (tighter, but why not? I'm 20, I can wear tight pants) chinos for less money -- my lucky day. I hardly ever find shoe trees, for whatever reason.


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> Nice finds Barnavelt, I never find knit ties at the thrifts! Is the one on the far right (red/navy repp) a LE as well? If so, I might have the same one, but it's very short...possibly too short to be warn. Maybe you can advise.


I never find knit ties either.


----------



## Acme

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I had resolved that this would be my last trip for a while, so I could save up to buy some chinos from LE or some place. Instead, I got (tighter, but why not? I'm 20, I can wear tight pants) chinos for less money -- my lucky day. I hardly ever find shoe trees, for whatever reason.


I agree, shoe trees don't show up every day. I keep checking housewares, and maybe once a month will find them there. Sometimes more often, but I only buy nice wood ones, I skip the metal and plastic trees.

The GWs in my area group all the wood products together in housewares, I don't know why. But that's where I usually find the shoe trees.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Acme said:


> I agree, shoe trees don't show up every day. I keep checking housewares, and maybe once a month will find them there. Sometimes more often, but I only buy nice wood ones, I skip the metal and plastic trees.
> 
> The GWs in my area group all the wood products together in housewares, I don't know why. But that's where I usually find the shoe trees.


Huh. I'll have to check there -- I've found a few pairs with the shoes.

RE: Knit ties: I almost never find them -- I think four, total, until a few weeks ago, when I found four: two damaged and two slightly different dark red wool knits. Luckily, my previous red wool knit had died a week or so before, so I didn't have to worry about having three near-identical ties.


----------



## halbydurzell

I'm sticking with my resolution and put back a pair of brownish/orange flat front BB cords that were waist 34 (check) and inseam 32 (Argggh!!) Fit above all else! Fit above all else! I also decided against paying $10 for a pair of made in the USA Dexter penny loafers. They weren't as nice as the hand stitched pair next to them that were seven sizes too small (I _would_ have bought those were they in my size) and my loafer needs are pretty good at the moment. Thanks for asking.


----------



## drlivingston

Passed up a pair of Edward Green for Brooks Brothers captoe bals. Believe or not, it looked like someone had been doing yardwork in them.


----------



## dkoernert

I passed on a Barbera coat today. Was definitely an orphan. Also one of my favorite places has hiked the crap out of their prices. A lot of the department store stuff in there can be purchased brand new (on sale) for the prices they are asking.


----------



## Christophe

Barnavelt said:


> All you bowtie guys out there, I mentioned these square ended bows are plentiful at the local GW. Are these considered trad at all? I have a close up of the label. Made in England, hand blocked. Sounded promising and for 2 dollars not a huge investment. Any info would be appreciated.


Flat bow ties are quite trad, if Prof. Cox is to be believed!

That's a nice find, I also note the Rivetz tag. That's Rivetz of Boston, they used to make quite nice ties (I believe they even made the some for Brooks decades ago) and now they make lots of college ties, to be sold in bookstores nationwide.


----------



## dkoernert

Yup, Rivetz used to make the ties for my university. They were quite nice.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> I passed on a Barbera coat today. Was definitely an orphan. Also one of my favorite places has hiked the crap out of their prices. A lot of the department store stuff in there can be purchased brand new (on sale) for the prices they are asking.


Hmm...Family Thrift?


----------



## dkoernert

Hmmm, how did you know!!:wink2:



Topsider said:


> Hmm...Family Thrift?


----------



## dexconstruct

One of my favorite finds ever today. Total GTH 3/2 sack from mid-70s Brooks Bros. Feels like a cashmere/wool blend, although I'm not sure.










    

How would one wear an item such as this? I would do it this way...solid OCBD and solid knit tie.


----------



## ZackP

Dig the bowties! Never find them around here!


----------



## CMDC

dexconstruct,

Great find. That's exactly how I'd do it. Navy emplematic would work too but I like the more casual knit better.


----------



## dkoernert

I had to pass on Brioni yesterday. I found a Brioni charcoal pinstripe DB jacket, great condition, they wanted 2 friggin bucks. I SCOURED the store for the pants, but I'm guessing they are either long gone or never showed up. I may go back for it, if you all think I could get a few bucks for it on Ebay.


----------



## fastfiat81

I figure I need to stop lurking and post a bit more to this forum. Not sure what I can add to the collective excellence of this place, but I can start with this thread.  I picked up a Turnbull & Asser and Oxxford odd jackets over the weekend. Much too large for me but for the price I couldn't pass them up ha. I did leave a Dunhill and Canali that were too dated or just worn out. One thing I did find was a dark green houndstooth Southwick suit in 40R. Trad through and through. 3-2 role sack with flat front trousers. The jacket fit me perfectly, but the pants had a 1 inch rip at the top of the front pocket.


----------



## dkoernert

fastfiat81 said:


> I figure I need to stop lurking and post a bit more to this forum. Not sure what I can add to the collective excellence of this place, but I can start with this thread.  I picked up a Turnbull & Asser and Oxxford odd jackets over the weekend. Much too large for me but for the price I couldn't pass them up ha. I did leave a Dunhill and Canali that were too dated or just worn out. One thing I did find was a dark green houndstooth Southwick suit in 40R. Trad through and through. 3-2 role sack with flat front trousers. The jacket fit me perfectly, but the pants had a 1 inch rip at the top of the front pocket.


I have a habit of picking things up that I know are too big. I hang on to them for a while and hope they will, one day, miraculously fit. It usually never works that way. Needless to say, I carry a tape with me now.


----------



## jfelixg

I just picked up a very nice vintage Harris Tweed 3-2 sack Sport Coat. The inside label says" Guild Park". Has anybody ever heard of this brand? From the best I can tell from googling, "Guild Park" was a house brand of Gertz's department store in Flushing, Queens. The brand shows up in advertisements from the 1930s through the 1950s. Gertz's closed in early 1970s. 

I have emailed the Harris Tweed people with the serial number to try to get a firm date. 

There is also a union tag that says "Amalgamated Suit Workers of America" which dates between 1949 and 1962.

Come to think of it, more of a brag than a question.


----------



## fastfiat81

dkoernert said:


> I have a habit of picking things up that I know are too big. I hang on to them for a while and hope they will, one day, miraculously fit. It usually never works that way. Needless to say, I carry a tape with me now.


I knew they were too large for me when I bought them. But they were so cheap I figured I could pass them on to someone. They are not strictly trad so I have not put them on the exchange.


----------



## mrfixit

2nd trip to a thrift store tonight. i found a tan hickey freeman and 2 brooks brothers 346 jackets that seemed like a decent fit. before i could try them on in front of the mirror, they made last call. so i just bought them. hope they work out.


----------



## conductor

Thanks for pointing this out. I found a tie in the colors of the school where I teach and was eager to figure out the maker. Mine has the logo, but not the text. Mystery solved.



Christophe said:


> Flat bow ties are quite trad, if Prof. Cox is to be believed!
> 
> That's a nice find, I also note the Rivetz tag. That's Rivetz of Boston, they used to make quite nice ties (I believe they even made the some for Brooks decades ago) and now they make lots of college ties, to be sold in bookstores nationwide.


----------



## concealed

11 j.press shirts all 16.5 x 35 and a press belt


6 oxxford suits


----------



## CMDC

:icon_saint7kg: May the dearly departed R.I.P.


----------



## adoucett

^ HOLY F#^#$

...and I thought _I_ was lucky today!!


----------



## jfelixg

Wow...


----------



## blacksby

that is a startling haul,lol. 6 oxxfords in your size?


----------



## concealed

oxxfords arent my size, range from tagged 44-46L

shirts arent even my size and are available in the exchange

just .75 inches too large in the neck!


----------



## leisureclass

Found a Brooks pinstriped wash and wear sack in my size with each and every detail to perfection, not to mention the most beautiful shoulders you'll ever see, and it was brand new with the tags were still on. 

And the heartbreaking blues: There was an empty pants hanger inside and the pants were nowhere to be found.


----------



## adoucett

I had good luck today, Including my first ever jacket from Press! I came across a 3/2 J.Press sack in gray. I'm not sure if it's a sport coat or a orphan (maybe someone can help me?) but it's in great shape and fit me. It is partially lined. 

I also found a 3/2 blazer with an "Oakloom" label, apparently a company that merged with Hartz back in 1995, but supposedly Hartz manufactured for Brooks and Press, so can I assume this is decent quality? I want to say these two jackets came from the same guy because they are the first 3/2 roll jackets I've ever seen at my local goodwill. 

In either case, two great jackets now in my collection.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Glad everyone is having some luck. I had my best ties pick-up ever this week and all for a total of $4.50.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Nice haul, OCBD. What are the makers on those?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

They are from two now defunct menswear stores, Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers and D.H. Peer, ltd. One is from BB. Jerry Woodhouse was actually interviewed on Ivystyle and is now President of St.John's Bay Rum (here is the).


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing the ties in action.


----------



## conductor

Blues today. I found a beautiful three piece Oxxford suit. In good shape overall, but just too many little defects top justify picking it up.


----------



## throwback91

halbydurzell said:


> I'm sticking with my resolution and put back a pair of brownish/orange flat front BB cords that were waist 34 (check) and inseam 32 (Argggh!!) Fit above all else! Fit above all else! I also decided against paying $10 for a pair of made in the USA Dexter penny loafers. They weren't as nice as the hand stitched pair next to them that were seven sizes too small (I _would_ have bought those were they in my size) and my loafer needs are pretty good at the moment. Thanks for asking.


What's wrong with the loafers you're wearing in photo posted in another thread? Do you find they fit better when you buy them secondhand?


----------



## blacksby

brags: popped into a local thrift for a 15 minute browse and hopefully grab...found a nice khaki cotton suit $10-at the very least the pants match another khaki paul stuart jacket I have, the jacket might be a little long.
Then I took a look at some tweeds, tried on a nice grey/black/white/blue that I thought would be cool for a smoking jacket at my fave cigar lounge..wore it to the lounge. $6 ...got home, looked in the mirror and realized it is the best fitting jacket that I own.
blues: quite a few jackets will be hitting the exchange..I've learned what my actual size is, and I've been buying too large, too loose, and sort of bringing them to a proper fit with tailoring...


----------



## Barnavelt

blacksby said:


> Then I took a look at some tweeds, tried on a nice grey/black/white/blue that I thought would be cool for a smoking jacket at my fave cigar lounge..wore it to the lounge. $6 ...got home, looked in the mirror and realized it is the best fitting jacket that I own. blues: quite a few jackets will be hitting the exchange..I've learned what my actual size is, and I've been buying too large, too loose, and sort of bringing them to a proper fit with tailoring...


Is the tweed a "blues" or a "brags"? I assume tweed combined with the aroma of fine cigars would be a combination more difficult to separate than Romeo and Juliet, if you so desired that is. In other words you are quite satisfied that the best fitting jacket you own will be one just for the smoking lounge? I do like a nice cigar now and again but it has been a long time.

As for learning what your actual size is, I can empathize. When I finally measured my jackets that actually fit well and nailed down my optimum measurements, it call came home to me that I would need to spend many dollars at my tailor as well as clean out of my closet many items I mistakenly thought fit me. It's a work in progress, no doubt.


----------



## blacksby

Barnavelt said:


> Is the tweed a "blues" or a "brags"? I assume tweed combined with the aroma of fine cigars would be a combination more difficult to separate than Romeo and Juliet, if you so desired that is. In other words you are quite satisfied that the best fitting jacket you own will be one just for the smoking lounge? I do like a nice cigar now and again but it has been a long time.
> 
> As for learning what your actual size is, I can empathize. When I finally measured my jackets that actually fit well and nailed down my optimum measurements, it call came home to me that I would need to spend many dollars at my tailor as well as clean out of my closet many items I mistakenly thought fit me. It's a work in progress, no doubt.


I think the tweed is officially a brag, and officially not a smoking jacket,lol. 
Upon measuring, the biggest difference in the jackets I have and this one, is the p2p...it measures 20, most of the jackets I have are 22, so they just look big(I guess because they are) even if I have the waist taken in...
Can a tailor reduce the chest measurement without major surgery or is it not worth it? I do like the jackets I have, just not the fit compared to the new tweed.


----------



## wacolo

blacksby said:


> I think the tweed is officially a brag, and officially not a smoking jacket,lol.
> Upon measuring, the biggest difference in the jackets I have and this one, is the p2p...it measures 20, most of the jackets I have are 22, so they just look big(I guess because they are) even if I have the waist taken in...
> Can a tailor reduce the chest measurement without major surgery or is it not worth it? I do like the jackets I have, just not the fit compared to the new tweed.


You can tell everyone you just really like drape, but other than that it is best to pass them along. It is one of the hardest lessons to learn when thrifting is to just leave the iffy stuff. Unless of course you plan to flip. And I am with you on the aroma of tweed and cigar. Most of my clothing is a mix of this plus some bay rum thrown in :icon_smile:.

For my brags I found some PRL by C&J spectator golf shoes. Currently cleaning them up to see how much of a patina they have. Also a BB OCBD in that true just-off-white shade I have been hoping to find.


----------



## halbydurzell

throwback91 said:


> What's wrong with the loafers you're wearing in photo posted in another thread? Do you find they fit better when you buy them secondhand?


Nothing's wrong with them. I have purchased one pair of Brass Boot tassel loafers and one pair of Weejuns second hand, both size 12 (I'm normally a 13) and they fit great. The leather has been stretched and most of the breaking in has already been done. Buying the Dexter's would have just been overkill as my loafer game is good at the moment and I decided to just save the $10 and put it towards something I actually need.


----------



## video2

dexconstruct said:


> One of my favorite finds ever today. Total GTH 3/2 sack from mid-70s Brooks Bros. Feels like a cashmere/wool blend, although I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would one wear an item such as this? I would do it this way...solid OCBD and solid knit tie.


With turtlneck:

*https://arestockcycle.com/?p=1218*


----------



## crs

So ... sifting through a rack today when a worker wheels out another rack of various items and walks away. Hmmm, very heavy gray/white herringbone tweed. Hmmm, it's an overcoact. Hmmm, Harris Tweed label. Hmmm, fits me. Hmmm, no holes or stinkiness. Tailored in USA for defunct New Jersey men's store Roots (I have lots of their stuff). Grail item, $9.

Minor blues, same place. Orphan J.Press poplin jacket with San Francisco on label. Pants nowhere to be found.


----------



## jbarwick

I lurk the trad section as I love the style and finally found a tweed jacket while I was out today. I also found a slightly larger (non-grad) Brooks Brothers Regent cotton blazer in a 43R which is a little too big for me and a J Press lambswool scarf. Overall I felt it was an interesting time but wanted to brag I finally found a tweed jacket in my size with perfect leather buttons.


----------



## Hitch

Great JB.

I came across this forum trying to find out whether Macy's or MW would be a better store to find a decent and inexpensive sport coat. Needless to say I have been educated since arriving.


----------



## Django57

Brag i think, picked up a Brooks Brothers 88% Merino wool sweater for €29 (approx £25 . $39) here in Spain at Cortes Ingles Department Store


----------



## leisureclass

Further orphan dilemmas: Grey flannel sack jacket with all the details, white on grey ancient BB label, and the pants were nowhere to be found. At least this time it was my size but too short...


----------



## Orgetorix

Friday I was working from home and took a break to work on a project around the house - replacing the kitchen faucet. Realized I needed a couple new supply lines, so I walked up to the neighborhood hardware store. On my way home, I stopped in at a local consignment store and JACKPOT: 2 Ralph Lauren Purple Label suits, both in my size. Both have minor condition issues, but are fixable or things I can live with.

Gray with peak lapels and side adjusters on the pants, made by St. Andrews:










Dark gray/black stripe RLPL suit, made by Chester Barrie:










And a few more recent items that will be coming to the Sales Forum and/or Thrift Exchange as soon as I have time to take measurements:

Corneliani for Polo RL (42L)










Brooks Bros Golden Fleece hopsack blazer (44L)










Southwick tweed (42ish)










Vintage 1950s tweed (46ish)


----------



## dkoernert

Nice RLPL! I've only seen 1 RLPL shirt in my years of thrifting, its extremely rare around these parts.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks! This is maybe the third or fourth time I've found RLPL and the first suits. I know I've found a sportcoat and a shirt on separate occasions in the past.


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice haul, O... Consider me jealous!


----------



## fastfiat81

A PSA of sorts. I found two pair of Florsheim Imperial shoes in Brown and actual cordovan. Both 9C. The uppers on both are in great condition, but they will need to be resoled. Sorry I didnt take photos as I was in a hurry. If anyone wants me to proxy, the seller knows what they have, so they are $50 each CONUS.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Spaced luck recently, but I did grab two Gant Salty Dog sportshirts (only to later find out the short sleeved one had a few holes in the back :icon_scratch while the ladyfriend scored a BB Black Fleece OCBD...for the grand total of 3.25. A little bit of bleaching and it looks brand new.


----------



## dkoernert

I've been on the lookout for some luggage recently, and today I just picked up a Polo RL duffle bag and a garment bag in leather blackwatch for $3 a piece. 

Also Aldens for $1 in my size were nice too!


----------



## LouB

Unknown maker poplin sack. Old union label. Patch pockets. Very natural shoulders (hanging on my thrifted valet).










And if it could get any better...this Waterbury button set was on it:










Also picked up a Kenneth Gordon formal shirt for my son, to wear with his Tweedy Don-sourced tux.


----------



## halbydurzell

Stop tempting me guy who dumped all of his made in the USA Dexter camp mocs and penny loafers! Guy who dropped off his wayyyyy-too-heavy-duty-for-where-I-live Bean Boots (I may go back for them). I'll just take this:










Made in the USA by Kuppenheimer. Half-lined, all wool. $8.50. I think there's another month or so of blackwatch season left, right?

Blues: A Southwick camel hair 3/2 sack. I tried to get it to fit by holding in my breath. Anyone here rock a 36?


----------



## ATL

^^^^ Nice snag on the blackwatch. I had to go the etsy route for mine. With tailoring, it came out to quite a bit more than you paid.


Anyone know what this is? Not trad in the least. Nylon rain coat blazer thingy. Pretty recent Theory piece.


----------



## jfelixg

I hit 5 stores today and mostly struck out. i had to walk away from a Brioni Sport coat and a Gieves & Hawkes black Velvet dinner jacket, both with moth holes.


----------



## g3dahl

Jeez, those moths eat well.


----------



## workthatwedo

*Aldens*

Went in looking for something else that I didn't find. But, had to wander past the shoes. I found a pair of Alden 660 (black tassel moccasin) and a pair of Alden 902 (brown wingtip balmoral), both in size 11 D.


----------



## Acme

I've noticed that DrLivingston and you guys down in the ATL do very well, especially with shoes. I must plan a thrifting weekend down in your neck of the woods sometime.


----------



## g3dahl

Was going through the racks of ties at GW last night and ran into a "mother lode" section of BB, RTalbott BofC, Ben Silver and Cable Car Clothiers. This was the first time I had seen BS and CCC here, but there are usually a few Talbotts and sometimes a BB or two. These were in the regular racks, prices typically 4.99. 

Another nearby rack has their "Fashion Focus" ties at higher prices, and is usually loaded up with made-in-China ties with designer names, like Van Heusen, Tommy Hilfiger and Geoffrey Beene. 

I'm sure not gonna tell them!


----------



## halbydurzell

I can't ever seem to thrift decent ties. I'm not complaining as I've snagged tons if other good stuff but I still think it's strange I've only thrifted one tie. In any event, picked up a HSM single breasted trench for $5. The zipper for the lining is off its tracks and it desperately needs a wash ,but it should serve me well in the upcoming months.


----------



## Acme

Ties run hot and cold for me. There's usually always at least one or two worth looking at, whether it's a Robert Talbott, RL Polo, or defunct men's store trad tie. I save my interest for the days when I can find half a dozen vintage BB Makers ties, or something interesting like a batch of old Pendleton wool knit ties.

It takes the right kind of store though, one with an optimal breeding habitat for _cravaticus tradii_. They like a dusty rack in a dark corner of the store, and given that environment, you may find several hundred of them hanging on the rack. Unfortunately, not every store provides the right conditions.


----------



## danielm

Haven't posted in a while as I've been picking up non-tradly items. I think these will be appreciated. 
J Press Presstige suit, first I've ever seen. 



J Press sport coat - first I had seen. 



How about some J Press dress slacks to go with that sport coat?



Brookstweed. Another first. 


Brooks Brothers notch lapel single button tux. 


Also snagged a cashmere Brooks sweater, and a stack of non-tradly dress shirts.


----------



## Acme

^Very nice! Congratulations on the J Press items. I have yet to find any of those myself.


----------



## drlivingston

Mostly blues today... Oxxford, E.Zegna, and G. Armani suits in the same size (apparently donated by the same person). Unfortunately, all of them on the menu of the same moth.


----------



## Acme

I saw a beautiful vintage Brooks Brothers 346 beige sack three piece today, but had to leave it behind because it was starting to develop ripples in the fabric from deterioration of the fusing.


----------



## danielm

Had another rough day at work. Stopped at the thrift, found vintage Bostonian shell wingtips. The day is looking up.


----------



## halbydurzell

I've only ever come across two J.Press items in thrift stores and they were both yellow dress shirts. That makes sense. Those suits, shirts and pants..who's giving those up?? 

Someone from the 80's in Maine must have died because I scored both LL Bean flannel lined khakis and a Norwegian sweater (XL - up on the exchange now) today. Thanks dead preppy.


----------



## ArtVandalay

So Daniel is the one who's been sucking the Cincy thrifts dry lately. Nice haul!


----------



## 32rollandrock

GW here just doubled the price of ties. They now cost $2. Outrageous.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

I recently snagged a beautiful pair of Allen Edmond Cole's and another pair of italian leather brogues from a company whose name I cannot make out, totally free courtesy of a great friend behind the counter. Also got my hands on a 2 dollar Ralph Lauren bathrobe yesterday and a couple of sweet ties. Pics to come.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> GW here just doubled the price of ties. They now cost $2. Outrageous.


How dare they!!!! Such unspeakable acts will not be tolerated! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> GW here just doubled the price of ties. They now cost $2. Outrageous.


I feel your pain, brother.


----------



## Acme

somepeoplecallmemaurice said:


> I recently snagged a beautiful pair of Allen Edmond Cole's and another pair of italian leather brogues from a company whose name I cannot make out, totally free courtesy of a great friend behind the counter. Also got my hands on a 2 dollar Ralph Lauren bathrobe yesterday and a couple of sweet ties. Pics to come.


Welcome to the habit Maurice, it's addictive.


----------



## Flairball

Blues. Lots of tweeds, none in my size.


----------



## dexconstruct

MEGA BLUES TODAY.

Found a vintage 1960s Norman Hilton Glen Plaid Tweed suit. 3/2 sack, natural shoulder, flat front pants, all the goodies. Unfortunately it had some moth damage. If anyone wants a reweaving project, I think this might be the perfect suit. You just can't find a suit like this ANYWHERE today. I can go back and grab the suit and ship it at cost for anyone who is interested. It was tagged 44R. I found 4 moth holes on the jacket (2 on sleeve, 2 on lapel) and none on the pants.


----------



## wacolo

dexconstruct said:


> MEGA BLUES TODAY.
> 
> Found a vintage 1960s Norman Hilton Glen Plaid Tweed suit. 3/2 sack, natural shoulder, flat front pants, all the goodies. Unfortunately it had some moth damage. If anyone wants a reweaving project, I think this might be the perfect suit. You just can't find a suit like this ANYWHERE today. I can go back and grab the suit and ship it at cost for anyone who is interested. It was tagged 44R. I found 4 moth holes on the jacket (2 on sleeve, 2 on lapel) and none on the pants.


If the price was right I probably would have bought it and kept the pants as a pair of odd trousers :biggrin:.


----------



## dexconstruct

wacolo said:


> If the price was right I probably would have bought it and kept the pants as a pair of odd trousers :biggrin:.


The jacket and pants were tagged separately so the price was certainly right. I just couldn't bring myself to take them away from each other.


----------



## wacolo

dexconstruct said:


> The jacket and pants were tagged separately so the price was certainly right. I just couldn't bring myself to take them away from each other.


Thrifting is cruel business, dex.


----------



## fastfiat81

I am a sucker for ties. I don't wear them much, but it is hard to pass up a beautiful Stefano Ricci, Zenga or Oxxford. Passed on 3-4 brooks brothers and picked up an obviously quality tie yesterday, but I never heard of the name before.


----------



## Acme

I almost hate to inject a ray of sunshine at the moment, but yesterday I picked up a vintage 1949 bespoke tux with tails. The jacket is double breasted, and the satin lapels are wide enough to land an aeroplane. The condition was perfect, no moth holes, stains, or missing buttons. My only gripe is that I won't get a chance to wear it as it isn't my size.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Picked up a really nice basic blue blazer by Jack Victor yesterday for $5. Very lightweight 100% wool, more of a 3 season-jacket, mostly unstructured, with very soft shoulders (which is kind-of rare for for Victor).


----------



## dexconstruct

Acme said:


> I almost hate to inject a ray of sunshine at the moment, but yesterday I picked up a vintage 1949 bespoke tux with tails. The jacket is double breasted, and the satin lapels are wide enough to land an aeroplane. The condition was perfect, no moth holes, stains, or missing buttons. My only gripe is that I won't get a chance to wear it as it isn't my size.


This is my favorite kind of find. Well done!


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

Allen Edmond Coles









Found out they're Conceria Riunite G.B.'s. Not sure how reputable that brand is.

















and this bad boy.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

somepeoplecallmemaurice said:


> and this bad boy.


super tie!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Picked up a Burberry trench today. I've always wanted one of these; classic raglan sleeves and understated styling. Mint condition in my size for $19. Yup.


----------



## Topsider

Mostly blues today. I did find a brand-new must-iron purple gingham shirt from American Living, and a khaki bucket hat, so it wasn't a total bust. However, not in my size were: a Ben Silver sportcoat, two pair of embroidered khaki shorts (one from Berle, the other from Pennington & Bailes), a pair of J. Press corduroy trousers, and a pair of Brooks Brothers charcoal flannels. Sigh...

I also found a Hartmann garment bag. I was excited until I unzipped it and discovered that it smelled like "the funk of 40,000 years."


----------



## workthatwedo

I found a 2-button, darted, BB khaki suit in size 43R in the Fitzgerald model, and a 3-button, darted, P. Zileri khaki suit in size 36r-ish (I think it was 46 EU). Both made in Italy. I did not pick up either because I wasn't sure anyone would want them around here, and I haven't been to TOF in quite some time.


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> Mostly blues today. I did find a brand-new must-iron purple gingham shirt from American Living, and a khaki bucket hat, so it wasn't a total bust. However, not in my size were: a Ben Silver sportcoat, two pair of embroidered khaki shorts (one from Berle, the other from Pennington & Bailes), a pair of J. Press corduroy trousers, and a pair of Brooks Brothers charcoal flannels. Sigh...
> 
> I also found a Hartmann garment bag. I was excited until I unzipped it and discovered that it smelled like "the funk of 40,000 years."


Where did you find all this? Certainly not Family Thrift, I'm sure.


----------



## halbydurzell

Getting ready for summer during this snowstorm. Less than $8 for both. How do D ring belts work anyway?


----------



## 32rollandrock

That happened to me once, except for--I kid you not--$5. I found a bar tab in the pocket that came from a lawyer who is constantly on TV trolling for PI clients, and it struck me that he had lost weight, which explained my good fortune.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Picked up a Burberry trench today. I've always wanted one of these; classic raglan sleeves and understated styling. Mint condition in my size for $19. Yup.


----------



## Acme

dexconstruct said:


> This is my favorite kind of find. Well done!


Thanks! I love the vintage stuff!

Now that you've encouraged me (my wife generally warns people not to do that :biggrin I'll have to post pics.


----------



## wacolo

halbydurzell said:


> Getting ready for summer during this snowstorm. Less than $8 for both. How do D ring belts work anyway?


Nice! I thrifted the same belt a couple of months ago.


----------



## Acme

wrwhiteknight said:


> Picked up a Burberry trench today. I've always wanted one of these; classic raglan sleeves and understated styling. Mint condition in my size for $19. Yup.





32rollandrock said:


> That happened to me once, except for--I kid you not--$5. I found a bar tab in the pocket that came from a lawyer who is constantly on TV trolling for PI clients, and it struck me that he had lost weight, which explained my good fortune.


Nice work. Those are tough to find. I see them occasionally, but because they say Burberry on them and have plaid linings, they get marked up to $200 by the thrift store manager faster than a dog after pizza crusts.


----------



## AshScache

Acme said:


> Nice work. Those are tough to find. I see them occasionally, but because they say Burberry on them and have plaid linings, they get marked up to $200 by the thrift store manager faster than a dog after pizza crusts.


I live near the Philadelphia Main Line and a few weeks ago picked up a Burberry Trench with liner in near mint condition for $50 and an Aquascutum camel colored overcoat for the same price. Not $5 or $15, but still a steal.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Where did you find all this? Certainly not Family Thrift, I'm sure.


Actually, the sportcoat and shorts were at Family Thrift. The pants and Hartmann bag were at CHKD.


----------



## CMDC

Anyone want to dress like a Senator--and a Rockefeller to boot???

Major--only in Washington DC--blues. Was making my last stop on a pretty mediocre run. Hit the suit rack and immediately found an Oxxford suit. Problem is, much too big. As I'm going through the rack I find one after another--more big Oxxfords. I look for the tag and find...










Senator Rockefeller is a big guy so these suits--which I didn't measure--are probably in the 44L range. There were about 10 of them and they were all is fantastic shape. All Oxxford for Neiman Marcus. Priced too high for me to try to flip given the unusual size--they're marked $50--$70 each. If anyone in these parts is in this size range, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you where they are. Must be nice to be able to cast off such nice threads.


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> Anyone want to dress like a Senator--and a Rockefeller to boot???
> 
> Major--only in Washington DC--blues. Was making my last stop on a pretty mediocre run. Hit the suit rack and immediately found an Oxxford suit. Problem is, much too big. As I'm going through the rack I find one after another--more big Oxxfords. I look for the tag and find...
> 
> Senator Rockefeller is a big guy so these suits--which I didn't measure--are probably in the 44L range. There were about 10 of them and they were all is fantastic shape. All Oxxford for Neiman Marcus. Priced too high for me to try to flip given the unusual size--they're marked $50--$70 each. If anyone in these parts is in this size range, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you where they are. Must be nice to be able to cast off such nice threads.


I'm a 44L and I'd love to fill my closet with Oxxford suits, Rockefeller or not. Unfortunately, that thrift store is a 13 hour drive for me.


----------



## LouB

Found a 40R Norman Hilton flannel 3/2 sack this afternoon. Getting a bit fuzzy, but fits my 17 year old just fine. He will outgrow it by the end of the season, and it will be passed on to his shorter older brother.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Topsider said:


> Actually, the sportcoat and shorts were at Family Thrift. The pants and Hartmann bag were at CHKD.


Okay, I've got to ask: I'm in Hampton, and it's killing me to hear vaguely familiar names dropped in this thread (Family Thrift, for example). If you wouldn't mind--and I know that we often guard our thrifting locations with our lives, but please have mercy!--could you please clue me in? (You can PM me if you want to keep it under wraps.) I'd really, really appreciate it.


----------



## Topsider

Ekphrastic said:


> Okay, I've got to ask: I'm in Hampton, and it's killing me to hear vaguely familiar names dropped in this thread (Family Thrift, for example). If you wouldn't mind--and I know that we often guard our thrifting locations with our lives, but please have mercy!--could you please clue me in? (You can PM me if you want to keep it under wraps.) I'd really, really appreciate it.


There are two Family Thrift locations that I know of. The one I usually go to is on Mercury Blvd. in Hampton. There's another in VA Beach, near Virginia Wesleyan. You should be able to Google or Mapquest their exact locations. They're not exactly secret.

There are Goodwill, DAV and CHKD stores all over Tidewater. There are a few Salvation Army stores left on the Southside. All of the stores on the Peninsula closed. Again, I recommend Google for their addresses. There are also a couple of independent thrift stores in Norfolk that we hit occasionally. Their names escape me at the moment. One might be "Thrift Store City" or something like that.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^Thanks much!


----------



## Acme

Ekphrastic,

This is what you're looking for:

https://www.thethriftshopper.com/

Good luck.


----------



## mhj

How are the pickings at these "private" thrifts? I drove past a shopping strip today that had a Salvation Army store, a Family Thrift and another store with a similar name. My wife was with me so I couldn't stop, she doesn't approve of thrifting or my buying so many clothes for that matter. I plan to make a return trip sometime but I've only been to the likes of Goodwill and Salvation Army stores.


----------



## CMDC

In my parts the private thrifts are much better. Better quality control; more turnover of merchandise; better prices most of the time. I hardly ever go to GWs anymore.


----------



## Acme

Try them all. I've never met a thrift store I didn't like.


----------



## dkoernert

mhj said:


> How are the pickings at these "private" thrifts? I drove past a shopping strip today that had a Salvation Army store, a Family Thrift and another store with a similar name. My wife was with me so I couldn't stop, she doesn't approve of thrifting or my buying so many clothes for that matter. I plan to make a return trip sometime but I've only been to the likes of Goodwill and Salvation Army stores.


Usually most of the private thrifts I have hit are clueless in terms of pricing and "good" name brands. They may mark anything Ralph Lauren and Tommy Hilfiger waaaay up, but a very high quality suit or SC might be sitting right next to it at $4 or $5. I pretty much avoid Goodwill myself. I find them to be particularly good for shoes too, as they usually have no idea what quality shoe construction looks like.


----------



## leisureclass

I've always had good luck with Hospice thrifts. Best prices in my experience.


----------



## mhj

I'll have to "work late" one of these days so I can get back there. Another thing I've been wondering about is that at home we get calls all the time from Easter Seals, AmVets, Volunteers of America, etc. for clothing donations. Where do these donations wind up, they don't have local stores?


----------



## caravan70

mhj said:


> I'll have to "work late" one of these days so I can get back there. Another thing I've been wondering about is that at home we get calls all the time from Easter Seals, AmVets, Volunteers of America, etc. for clothing donations. Where do these donations wind up, they don't have local stores?


I suspect they sell them off to private thrifts. I spoke some time ago with the manager of one of the private thrifts I frequent when I'm out West and she confirmed that they often buy from organizations like that, and even from other thrift stores from time to time. On the flip side, I know that Salvation Army stores often get the dregs from other places (again, something I learned from speaking with staff there).


----------



## Acme

caravan70 said:


> I suspect they sell them off to private thrifts.


This.


----------



## halbydurzell

I've had the best luck with a private thrift store. Agreed that though Tommy Hilfiger, Banana Republic, and certain J.Crew items get marked up pretty high regardless of what they look like, they seem to be clueless about most everything else. Their quantity is lower but their quality is better. In terms of Goodwills, I've found it vaires by location. There's one right near where I work in Manhattan that get lots of old money clothes and sort-of know what's what. The base price for a sport coat there is around $15. Compare this to the Goodwill in the not-so great section of Brooklyn where the base price for a sport coat is $7 and only NWT items get the price bump regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## Sgpearl

I was shocked to find a pair of Incotex Super 100s pants yesterday at my local thrift. The tag said $7.50, but they were 50% off, so I got them for $3.75. Not trad, but a great find, and I just need to have them shortened an inch or so. I am a happy camper!


----------



## Topsider

Generally, the private thrifts are a little better in terms of the overall quality of their selection, but prices are usually higher to match. Since items turn over so quickly, it's really hit-or-miss, and hard to generalize. If you go thrifting frequently enough, you'll find some good stuff. If you only go once in a blue moon, you might never find anything good. 

Prices vary tremendously by region. My wife and I stopped by a DAV in Gloucester yesterday (rural), and prices were sky high compared to back home (suburban). I found that odd.

I did come home with a like-new BB pinpoint OCBD, however (marked down from $8 to $4).


----------



## mhj

I know what you mean Topsider. There's an American Cancer Society thrift shop that I've been to, they have really good stuff but the prices are high. They told me that they are very selective about the items they will accept. Suits are like $40-60, shirts are $8-10. I picked up an H. Freeman 3/2 sack the last time I was there that just needed the cuffs shortened.


----------



## Shiny

Love thrifts.


----------



## mdinz

Found these at an estate sale in my neighborhood for a buck a piece, all silk, vintage. Two are a bit worn, but I'll bribe my tailor (my mom) with some seared scallops with cauliflower puree to trim them down and sew a new hem on them. Thank you sir for a great collection, I'll do my best to take them out on the town.


----------



## halbydurzell

Nice. That fishscale patterned one is fresh! Wanna sell it?


----------



## leisureclass

Crazy finds today: J Press 3/2 from the 70s (there was a San Fran store) in some sorta silk blend that's really rough and nubby, absolutely pristine red Brooks flannel with the short and wide label that basically just says Brooks and 15-R (I think 60s) not to mention the unlined collar and 6 button placket, and a Van Heusen madras pajama top.


----------



## crs

Florsheim shell PTB in No. 8 and black, $2 each.


----------



## Shiny

crs said:


> Florsheim shell PTB in No. 8 and black, $2 each.


Pics or it didn't happen :smile:


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> In my parts the private thrifts are much better. Better quality control; more turnover of merchandise; better prices most of the time. I hardly ever go to GWs anymore.


Around these parts GW seems to have quite the monopoly for some reason. There are a few SA scattered about but they often are less well stocked IMHO. On the eastern shore of MD there are quite a few more hospice and private thrifts, but of course when we are driving to the shore it is because we are heading to a destination (the beach, the in-laws, etc) with all the kids and dog in-tow. Suffice to say I have yet to summon the nerve to suggest we extend the length of our drive by stopping so I can scour the racks for 41L jackets..


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Barnavelt said:


> Suffice to say I have yet to summon the nerve to suggest we extend the length of our drive by stopping so I can scour the racks for 41L jackets..


Each time I go to a new town, I am thinking, "ooo, a thrift I've never seen before with possible untold wonders". Do I ever go, or even suggest we go? No. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## frosejr

CMDC said:


> Anyone want to dress like a Senator--and a Rockefeller to boot???
> 
> Major--only in Washington DC--blues. Was making my last stop on a pretty mediocre run. Hit the suit rack and immediately found an Oxxford suit. Problem is, much too big. As I'm going through the rack I find one after another--more big Oxxfords. I look for the tag and find...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Rockefeller is a big guy so these suits--which I didn't measure--are probably in the 44L range. There were about 10 of them and they were all is fantastic shape. All Oxxford for Neiman Marcus. Priced too high for me to try to flip given the unusual size--they're marked $50--$70 each. If anyone in these parts is in this size range, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you where they are. Must be nice to be able to cast off such nice threads.


Thanks to CMDC, I have one of my all time favorite stories to tell.

It happens that in my line of work, I have had occasion to stand next to Senator Rockefeller several times. I recalled when I saw CMDC's post that I was really similar in size. So I contacted him. He graciously told me where the store was that had these. He also agreed, since he lived close by, to go and do some great measurements. They came back close enough to mine that I cancelled a regular dinner with a friend to make the 40-minute trek.

I got to the store about a half hour before closing. I spotted the first one immediately. The jacket fit pretty well - it will need a little more room across the back. So I put it on my cart and then started to check every suit, just to make sure I didn't miss any (the OCD in me I guess). The next half hour was the most amazing clothes shopping experience. Gorgeous Oxxfords were practically falling off the racks. I wound up harvesting *19*(!) suits, one odd jacket (maybe an orphan), and a tuxedo.

I had about 5 to 10 minutes before they closed, and they had no changing room. I asked if I could take a pair of pants into the mens room - because if the pants don't work, I'm dead. But the pants will work (some pairs fit great, others need the space let out)>

Here's what I brought home to my eye-rolling wife:









I started to try on all the coats for her to see, and after doing so, I had this:








I will never have to buy suits again! Thanks CMDC


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Three great finds today at the Bibles for Missions.

A vintage Oxford Clothe Button Down by Polo - split yoke with mother of pearl buttons (don't see that on Polo much anymore). - $4
Hand rolled silk burgundy pocket square, made in italy - $.50
Vintage combination suit hanger - definitely vintage, because it is stamped "W. Germany". - Cold War hanger - $.75


----------



## Dmontez

frosejr said:


> Thanks to CMDC, I have one of my all time favorite stories to tell.
> 
> It happens that in my line of work, I have had occasion to stand next to Senator Rockefeller several times. I recalled when I saw CMDC's post that I was really similar in size. So I contacted him. He graciously told me where the store was that had these. He also agreed, since he lived close by, to go and do some great measurements. They came back close enough to mine that I cancelled a regular dinner with a friend to make the 40-minute trek.
> 
> I got to the store about a half hour before closing. I spotted the first one immediately. The jacket fit pretty well - it will need a little more room across the back. So I put it on my cart and then started to check every suit, just to make sure I didn't miss any (the OCD in me I guess). The next half hour was the most amazing clothes shopping experience. Gorgeous Oxxfords were practically falling off the racks. I wound up harvesting *19*(!) suits, one odd jacket (maybe an orphan), and a tuxedo.
> 
> I had about 5 to 10 minutes before they closed, and they had no changing room. I asked if I could take a pair of pants into the mens room - because if the pants don't work, I'm dead. But the pants will work (some pairs fit great, others need the space let out)>
> 
> Here's what I brought home to my eye-rolling wife:
> 
> View attachment 6902
> 
> 
> I started to try on all the coats for her to see, and after doing so, I had this:
> View attachment 6903
> 
> 
> I will never have to buy suits again! Thanks CMDC


Frosejr that is a great haul!


----------



## Acme

^I'm glad to see that someone here was able to take advantage of that great opportunity. Congrats, Frosejr & CMDC.


----------



## Orgetorix

Congrats, frosejr! That's the haul of a lifetime. Kudos to CMDC for the hookup!


----------



## CMDC

It was my pleasure. Truly an amazing haul. I'm glad that they went to someone here who would appreciate them. Also happy that they'll stay together. I'm not sure whether they were bought over time or all in one shot but thinking about how much coin the good senator dropped on fine clothes (even though he clearly has the means) is a bit mind boggling.

I'm also glad they weren't my size. That would have set off an existential and probably marital crisis.


----------



## mdinz

I stumbled upon a dead gentleman's estate sale, a former ad exec in Chicago. The sale was just a block or so south of the famous Johnnie's Italian Beef in Elmwood park. It turned out to be quite the honey hole...


----------



## mdinz

And one more...


----------



## Cuttington III

What an amazing story, FroseJR! I'm at a loss for words...wow. Hearty congrats and a nod to CMDC as well!

We're currently trying to purge our house to prepare for a move next week. While dropping off an ancient TV we haven't used in years at the local SA, I found a 1960's black/grey/white herringbone 3/2 sack in great shape. It's from a local menswear chain, The Hub LTD (more info: https://www.bizjournals.com/triad/p...-hub-ltd-now-a-hit-with-men-and.html?page=all). No size tag, but I'm guessing its a 42s from trying it on. Anybody interested?


----------



## frosejr

Thanks to all. I'm going to organize them this weekend, and start preparing them for the tailor. I think my first stop will be the NM here in DC, hopefully someone there has experience with Oxxford and will be willing to work on them, for a fee of course.


----------



## dexconstruct

This isn't quite as cool as 19 Oxxfords from a Rockefeller, but this might be the most quintessential Trad piece I've found. Burgundy blazer with crest from The Andover Shop, probably dates to the 1960s. Perfectly natural shoulder, sack cut, 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, lapped seams, hook vent, 3 patch pockets. The name inside also happens to be the name of a prominent teacher at William and Mary who passed away recently. Maybe the same guy. Anyone know what the crest stands for? Some kind of crew team?

Unfortunately the jacket was COVERED in moth holes. I might still grab it when I'm not so broke, just to have such a perfect piece of Trad.


----------



## Dr. D

I think that is the Phillips Exeter crew insignia. A google search of the owners name says he was an Exonian, class of '65 and lettered in crew.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

dexconstruct said:


> This isn't quite as cool as 19 Oxxfords from a Rockefeller, but this might be the most quintessential Trad piece I've found. Burgundy blazer with crest from The Andover Shop, probably dates to the 1960s. Perfectly natural shoulder, sack cut, 3/2 roll, 2 button cuffs, lapped seams, hook vent, 3 patch pockets. The name inside also happens to be the name of a prominent teacher at William and Mary who passed away recently. Maybe the same guy. Anyone know what the crest stands for? Some kind of crew team?
> 
> Unfortunately the jacket was COVERED in moth holes. I might still grab it when I'm not so broke, just to have such a perfect piece of Trad.


This is so cool. It's too bad about the moth holes.


----------



## dexconstruct

I think Dr. D nailed it on the head. The captain of that crew team was Terry Goddard, AZ Attorney General and loser to Jan Brewer. Another member was Pete Coors. A bunch more are now doctors or lawyers. Imagine how cool Mr. Willis felt when he put on his Exeter crew blazer? Aren't all of us on this board just basically chasing that feeling?


----------



## drlivingston

Blues... blues... blues... Stopped at one of my regular haunts yesterday. Initial visual perusal seemed promising, so I commenced my methodical search. I found 15 Burberry ties. Unfortunately, all of them have the back blade chopped off about 4 inches from the normal length. I suppose someone never learned how to properly tie a tie. (sigh)


----------



## blacksby

Brags:
Canali dress shirt, nice blue/beige/white stripe-$4
Burberry shirt-made in USA white w/brown black stripes-$4
leather belt, awesome $2
shoe trees solid cedar, my size $5
Black n Decker blender to replace my recently deceased...$5, mint
chrome shoe horn likely from 70's, 3ft long, leather handle $1.50
Gap tie, cotton made in usa..I know, but it's nice! $1.50


----------



## Shiny

frosejr said:


> Thanks to all. I'm going to organize them this weekend, and start preparing them for the tailor. I think my first stop will be the NM here in DC, hopefully someone there has experience with Oxxford and will be willing to work on them, for a fee of course.


Congrats as well. Had a nice lol with your post. I misread it at first thinking you had actually called Sen. Rockefeller and he tipped you off on the thrift he dropped these off at.


----------



## frosejr

Shiny said:


> Congrats as well. Had a nice lol with your post. I misread it at first thinking you had actually called Sen. Rockefeller and he tipped you off on the thrift he dropped these off at.


The funny part is, it's conceivable that at some point in time I will talk to Senator Rockefeller wearing one of his own suits!


----------



## Acme

frosejr said:


> The funny part is, it's conceivable that at some point in time I will talk to Senator Rockefeller wearing one of his own suits!


Well, when he complements you on your taste in clothing, be sure to come back here and tell us about it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## frosejr

Acme said:


> Well, when he complements you on your taste in clothing, be sure to come back here and tell us about it. :icon_smile_big:


I told my wife the greatest photo ever would be a picture of me with him, both of us wearing his suits!


----------



## Shiny

Or, he could have some great stories when you see him.

He could say, "I was wearing a suit just like that when Ted Kennedy..."

You: Er, Senator, this IS that suit.


----------



## LouB

Found a white Bean OCBD in Atlanta, with a wonderful collar roll. The collar lengths are the same as on my older BB shirts. It was made in Costa Rica.


----------



## crs

Black AE Wyngates in excellent shape, BB striped linen shirt, tan BB cashmere sweater, cool Hathaway plaid shirt, HSM lightweight blue-gray herringbone tweed jacket.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Came across a bunch of Robert Talbott, Canali and even a Samuelsohn ties. I left with 2 RT, one of which was a Best of Class.


----------



## saccharomyces_cerevisiae

Found this in the "Name Brand" section for $19. Would you qualify this as a brag?


----------



## straw sandals

^ If it fits and there's no damage (or unsavory smells), then I'd certainly count it as a brag. Great find!


----------



## saccharomyces_cerevisiae

No smells, the only damage is that a pocket is unthreaded which resulted in me having to fish my gloves out of the lining the first time I wore it :biggrin2:. No smells or anything!

Fit is what may make me not hang on to it. it is 40L and my chest is 40.5". So it fits fine over a suit with smaller or higher armholes or less substantial material (worsted wool), but not well over a thicker material like tweed or wider armholes. The shoulders are a little tight and sleeves pull up a bit in the latter circumstance. I am definitely on the fence!


----------



## wacolo

A nice Towncraft Hat, a no name ps and some silk fireman braces.


----------



## danielm

^man I wish I could find a decent hat at the thrifts. Size 7.5 never seems to turn up around here.


----------



## Orgetorix

danielm said:


> ^man I wish I could find a decent hat at the thrifts. Size 7.5 never seems to turn up around here.


Antique stores are generally much better for hats. 7.5 is still rare as hens' teeth (that's my size, too), but all vintage hats I've ever found were in antique stores or shops dedicated to vintage clothes. There are a couple booth owners in local antique malls here who almost always have a few old hats for sale.


----------



## mdinz

Thanks for the offer, but there is something about that one I can't seem to let go of.


----------



## Flairball

Blues, and more blues. Found a couple of nice tweed jackets, a way too big brown tweed no name, and a too small blue with an over check Donegal that was too small. Lots of BB shirts in the wrong sizes too.


----------



## halbydurzell

Another madras short sleeve shirt and an Orvis Sandanona cotton baseball cap (I'll have to rely on my memories from the few months I shot .22's for a Scout merit badge if anyone questions me about it lest I be labeled a sporting poseur) which made walking back into the 15 degree weather all the more unbearable. Can it be summer yet?


----------



## wacolo

Blues and DOH! I have been thrifting for 20+ years, so let this be a lesson for those of you just starting out. I made it home with a lovely pair of old J&M Aristocrafts :icon_headagainstwal...... 

I am thinking I might make a planter out of them :icon_smile_big:



I am thinking I might make a planter out of them


----------



## Ekphrastic

What happened? Didn't see it at the shop, or did you do that pulling out the stapled price tag? Either way, really sorry about that!


----------



## Acme

^That looks like mice to me.


----------



## wacolo

Ekphrastic said:


> What happened? Didn't see it at the shop, or did you do that pulling out the stapled price tag? Either way, really sorry about that!


I just missed it. I checked the heels and soles, the toes for major dings. I Never saw it. Luckily I was only in for $1.99. Funny, it looks like someone just took a bite out of them. I swear I can see individual teeth marks.


----------



## danielm

Sounds like somebody made a bad bet "If you can do (such and such) then I'll eat my shoe!"


----------



## crs

3/2 tweed sack with zero shoulder padding, made in USA, with Banana Republic label. Not the pre-Gap label and I'm not sure what the newer labels look like. Quite nice, really.


----------



## Hitch

Nice Robert Talbot mock turtle in oatmeal merino--- mislabeled , way too big looked like a football jersey when I tried it on..


----------



## dkoernert

Here is a reminder to always check the watches carefully. Today I found a Vostok Komandirskie in perfect working condition for $6. I took the thing out of the cabinet and started winding it thinking no way would it run. I was wrong. The thing runs great. Definitely one of my favorite finds to date. This isnt my image but it is this exact watch (mine has the original metal band):


----------



## Acme

^Congratulations! Good watches are extremely rare finds in thrift stores. In the last decade, I've only found three, and one of those was just an inexpensive Timex that I happened to buy because I can never pass up an automatic.


----------



## Aryeah

Well I finally got lucky and found some great shirts at the local GW near where I live..Some very nice and mint top of the line casual sport shirts and a few dress ones. I picked up a Zanella, John Lipson bespoke and a Ermenegildo Zenga button down. There was also a white Canali (had pen marks on the collar), a Robert Talbot, 2 jhane Barnes (very ugly casual shirts), and Larrimor's Bespoke (local shop in Pittsburgh, PA).

I might go back and pick up the canali.. can ball point pen come out of a white shirt?...Looking at the shirts they were all from the same person (name was in the shirts from dry cleaner).

It was a good day


----------



## Acme

^Ink is problematic. Sometimes I can get it out with rubbing alcohol, sometimes I can't. There are other recommendations, like using shaving cream, but I haven't gotten around to trying any of them yet.


----------



## stewartu

First pair of Aldens in the wild. Black full strap slip ons in 10.5 B/D in beautiful condition. Also a Corneliani sportcoat in a lovely medium brown lightweight tweed, 43L. My size. Good day.


----------



## SLeiber

Aryeah said:


> Well I finally got lucky and found some great shirts at the local GW near where I live..Some very nice and mint top of the line casual sport shirts and a few dress ones. I picked up a Zanella, John Lipson bespoke and a Ermenegildo Zenga button down. There was also a white Canali (had pen marks on the collar), a Robert Talbot, 2 jhane Barnes (very ugly casual shirts), and Larrimor's Bespoke (local shop in Pittsburgh, PA).
> 
> I might go back and pick up the canali.. can ball point pen come out of a white shirt?...Looking at the shirts they were all from the same person (name was in the shirts from dry cleaner).
> 
> It was a good day


Nice! I've yet to find anything too great in my few thrift outings around Pittsburgh and Greensburg


----------



## leisureclass

Best find of the day, just look at this roll and flap pocket. LL Bean doesn't make them like this anymore, that's for sure, also this one is 100% cotton. Around these parts you don't see too many flap pocketed all cotton OCBDs with ancient Bean labels, a fair amount of blends though.


----------



## ArtVandalay

leisureclass said:


> Best find of the day, just look at this roll and flap pocket. LL Bean doesn't make them like this anymore, that's for sure, also this one is 100% cotton. Around these parts you don't see too many flap pocketed all cotton OCBDs with ancient Bean labels, a fair amount of blends though.
> 
> View attachment 7025


I found one of those in my size a few months ago. It's frayed all to hell but it's a cool shirt.


----------



## Acme

I dropped by a GW today and noticed they've *reduced* their prices. And they let me buy wooden hangars. I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Value Village had a 50% off sale today.

All brags:

Loro Piana sport shirt with one piece collar in mint condition - 

Arnold Brant - blue pinstripe suit in 100% cashmere - super super cool suit.

Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren dress shirt with MOP buttons -

Great day -


----------



## Flairball

Not sure if it constitutes thrifting, but eBay has been good to me. Just this week I scored two harris tweeds. Both greens, one a herring bone, the other a LE with a nice overcheck. Pics to follow when I have them in hand.


----------



## Shiny

Flairball said:


> Not sure if it constitutes thrifting, but eBay has been good to me. Just this week I scored two harris tweeds. Both greens, one a herring bone, the other a LE with a nice overcheck. Pics to follow when I have them in hand.


Yes, it does count. Esp. if you got a deal.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

In the last 2 days, I managed to hit 2 Value Village stores. They had the same 50% sale that wrwhitnight went to.

Over the course of these shopping trips, we found a bunch of kids clothes but I did manage a Robert Talbott tie while my significant other came up with two pairs of shoes trees in my exact size, 9C, which is quite a feat.


----------



## Acme

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> In the last 2 days, I managed to hit 2 Value Village stores. They had the same 50% sale that wrwhitnight went to.


All this time, I've assumed Value Village is a Canadian chain of stores. As it turns out, there are eight of them where I live (they have 270 stores around the globe, apparently). Now I've got several new stores to try, thanks for the tip!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> In the last 2 days, I managed to hit 2 Value Village stores. They had the same 50% sale that wrwhitnight went to.


I hit 3 more Value Villages over the past 2 days.

I came up with a bunch of ties:
Burgundy Rooster knit - 60/40 wool/mohair
J Press tie - navy with baby blue pock - a - dots
Hardy Amies - cream colored linen
Hugo Boss - silk - baby blue with pink

and a great cream linen sport coat by Jack Victor -


----------



## jfelixg

Found a nice notch-lapel Hickey-Freeman Tux jacket that fit just right. Went hunting for the pants at the other side of the store and after 20 minutes of Digging i found the match- also a perfect fit. Not as nice as the Oxxford shawl tuxedo i bought of eBay last week, but a nice backup tux (As though I have the kind of lifestyle that requires a backup tux). Also found some very nice dark brown perforated cap-toe oxfords, name has faded away, but the "Made in England" is still there. I think they may be Cheaneys or Church's. Those make up for a month straight of strike-outs.


----------



## CMDC

Was out of town for a week so hadn't hit my stops in a while. Stopped into one this morning--2 JPress and 1 Hermes tie, Norman Hilton madras sport coat, and 2 older LLB made in USA ss sport shirts that will probably go to the exchange. Also a Norman Hilton navy flannel sack suit that I'm going to hope goes on 1/2 off this weekend.


----------



## benjclark

Took a trip to the big city (by Montana standards) and had a pretty good haul:
Brooks Bros. casual shirt, a Willis & Geiger safari shirt (both in my size), an older Polo tie that may get converted to a bow, an anonymous wool plaid for the next time I have the trad tie swap box, and a Brioni tie (my first) that may hit ebay and pay for the thrifting -- it's pretty wide, and a black background, which I have a hard time wearing, but I'm tempted to also get it converted to a bow too. Also, non-clothing related, a brand new immersion blender with most of the attachments (in brushed aluminum) for only $7! Grand total for everything was maybe $25.


----------



## Acme

benjclark said:


> an older Polo tie that may get converted to a bow...


How do you get them converted into bowties?


----------



## straw sandals

Here's one option:

https://www.thecordialchurchman.com/collections/all-products/products/convert-your-necktie


----------



## Hitch

Happened across a Lands End dark brown cord sport coat, pristine.


----------



## Acme

straw sandals said:


> Here's one option:
> 
> https://www.thecordialchurchman.com/collections/all-products/products/convert-your-necktie


Thanks, I'd never seen that before.


----------



## Tilton

CMDC said:


> Was out of town for a week so hadn't hit my stops in a while. Stopped into one this morning--2 JPress and 1 Hermes tie, Norman Hilton madras sport coat, and 2 older LLB made in USA ss sport shirts that will probably go to the exchange. Also a Norman Hilton navy flannel sack suit that I'm going to hope goes on 1/2 off this weekend.


I believe, from a comment you made during the summer, that we are now neighbors after my recent move across town. Did you happen across the unconstructed Lands End chambray 3/2, or was it gone? I was standing in line with it until I saw what appeared to be a beer stain on the lapel.


----------



## Trevor

Found a Gitman Shirt in my size for $6. Its a very heavy OCBD.


----------



## CMDC

At Village Thrift?? Didn't see it.



Tilton said:


> I believe, from a comment you made during the summer, that we are now neighbors after my recent move across town. Did you happen across the unconstructed Lands End chambray 3/2, or was it gone? I was standing in line with it until I saw what appeared to be a beer stain on the lapel.


----------



## jfelixg

I just had a kick-ass session at my favorite thrift, the same one where I found the Tux and the Cheaney shoes two days ago. tonight I found:

-almost new Allen Edmonds MacNiell Wingtips in my size
-Vintage wool Pendelton Plaid lumberjack shirt (a bit small unfortunately
-Blue J. Press OCBD (Missing some buttons and a little rough)
-2 Paul Fredrick OCBDs perfectly in my size
- NWT Banana republic Trousers in a nice glen plaid fabric and cut, in my size
- a great 1960s Sport coat with a bold F-you plaid pattern and a nice British cut with a ticket pocket, that still has a movie ticket from back when movies cost $3.25.

I am happy about this haul. I may recirculate the Pendelton and the Jpress OCDB.


----------



## Acme

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later, and today it finally did. As I was checking the shirt rack in my local SA, Macklemore's _Thrift Shop_ started playing over the ceiling speakers.


----------



## Tilton

On Annapolis? If that's the one... yes.


----------



## CMDC

^That's the one. Surprised I missed it. They've become my most consistent producer although their suit/sport coat rack is really understocked--probably still recovering from the big Rockefeller Oxxford haul.


----------



## Tilton

So THAT'S where those were! The one by the Walmart, right?


----------



## adoucett

On a recent trip to Carnegie hall, I was able to work in visiting a couple thrift stores as well. 

This yielded a couple brooks ties, a few various polo shirts, and some NWT J.Crew suit trousers of the "Italian Chino" variety.
I don't know why anyone would shop at retail J.Crew anymore because it seems every time I go thrifting I find something of theirs, in my size, brand-new (and I'm not complaning!) 

The blues involve a NWT pair of Vineyard Vines pants that were ONE size too small for me... drats! 

On a different trip, I came across this, and I'm trying to decide what to do with it...


This appears to be a deadstock women's camelhair jacket/blazer (fully lined).

If there is any interest in it (maybe for a trad gal in your life?), I'd be happy to list it on the exchange. I'm wondering what year this might be from though. 
It's a Size 6. Would any of you consider this a good find? It's in perfect shape, just in need of a pressing to get out some creases.


----------



## fastfiat81

Picked up a pair of new with tags HSM trousers in my size. Also my second pair of shell cordovan! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CMDC

Tilton said:


> So THAT'S where those were! The one by the Walmart, right?


Right. It's on the left about a 1/2 mile west of the Walmart. There's also the Value Village closer to the Walmart, across the street. Much more hit and miss.


----------



## jfelixg

Now that I can't fit any more sport coats in my closet, I have set my thrifting sights on two targets: a decent watch and a Steve McQueen Baracuta jacket. All my regular stores are drowning in low-end watches but i never see anything more interesting than a Timex Expidition. I am very impressed with the Russian watch dkorernert posted a few days ago. Have any of you ever come across decent watches, new or vintage? Anyone ever find a Baracuta jacket or similar?


----------



## Acme

jfelixg said:


> Now that I can't fit any more sport coats in my closet, I have set my thrifting sights on two targets: a decent watch and a Steve McQueen Baracuta jacket. All my regular stores are drowning in low-end watches but i never see anything more interesting than a Timex Expidition. I am very impressed with the Russian watch dkorernert posted a few days ago. Have any of you ever come across decent watches, new or vintage? Anyone ever find a Baracuta jacket or similar?


Good watches are next to impossible to find in thrift stores. I've bought a couple watches over the past decade, but only one qualified as decent (vintage Movado automatic).

You'd have better luck on eBay.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



jfelixg said:


> Now that I can't fit any more sport coats in my closet, I have set my thrifting sights on two targets: a decent watch and a Steve McQueen Baracuta jacket. All my regular stores are drowning in low-end watches but i never see anything more interesting than a Timex Expidition. I am very impressed with the Russian watch dkorernert posted a few days ago. Have any of you ever come across decent watches, new or vintage? *Anyone ever find a Baracuta jacket or similar?*


^^^ I came up with a vintage "MADE IN ENGLAND" Baracuta some months back. It was a 38 or so and I ended up selling it to a guy from SF's Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread.


----------



## Acme

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ I came up with a vintage "MADE IN ENGLAND" Baracuta some months back. It was a 38 or so and I ended up selling it to a guy from SF's Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread.


That's a nice one!

One of the regulars on SF posted a while ago about how he'd run across two Barbour jackets in the space of six months. That's inspired me to keep looking, but Barbours and Baracutas* are very rare in my neck of the woods.

_*Baracuta outerwear, that is. I see Baracuta sport coats on a regular basis. You can spot them a mile away, because they often have that "Made in Taiwan" label._


----------



## jfelixg

Acme said:


> Good watches are next to impossible to find in thrift stores. I've bought a couple watches over the past decade, but only one qualified as decent (vintage Movado automatic).
> 
> You'd have better luck on eBay.


I'm more excited about the thrill of finding the booty.


----------



## jfelixg

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ I came up with a vintage "MADE IN ENGLAND" Baracuta some months back. It was a 38 or so and I ended up selling it to a guy from SF's Official Thrift / Discount Store Bragging Thread.


That's the one! Nice.


----------



## Acme

jfelixg said:


> I'm more excited about the thrill of finding the booty.


Well then, welcome to the Dead Gentleman's club! We have jackets, _and_ a twelve step program.

From posts I've seen here, I get the idea that the pickings can be good in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Tilton

Anybody here have much thrifting experience in Baltimore? I've got to be up there for a meeting tomorrow and have about 3 hours to kill.


----------



## Tilton

That LE coat was at the latter.


----------



## Patrick06790

Did nicely at the Bargain Barn, Sharon, Conn. Two Brooks sack suits, one a darker glen plaid, one medium grey with an interesting and rather fain stripe pattern. Jackets fit fine, nothing needed, and either I lose five pounds or let the pants out a little. Maybe both.


----------



## g3dahl

Blues here. Looking through the ties at GW, there were several BB's, but they were marked $14.99, and only one was NWT. Another even had a stain!

Beginning to wonder if the party's over at my local GW. Maybe not a bad thing, because I ran out of space for more ties long ago.


----------



## adoucett

g3dahl said:


> Blues here. Looking through the ties at GW, there were several BB's, but they were marked $14.99, and only one was NWT. Another even had a stain!
> 
> Beginning to wonder if the party's over at my local GW. Maybe not a bad thing, because I ran out of space for more ties long ago.


I am really thankful that at my local thrift back home, all ties are $1. That being said though, at one place I was at recently, many ties (especially recognizable brands like Polo) were marked WAY up to $10-$20 ea regardless of conditions. What broke my heart even more was they had 3 NWT Vineyard Vines tags but they wanted $38 EACH. If only the tags weren't on they probably would have been $5.... This was a for-profit thrift store though so who knows


----------



## cincydavid

Nothing at thrifts today, but 3 new, in the bag, still pinned, with tags Forsyth of Canada shirts, white, light blue and French blue, 18-1/2 x34/35, point collars, 100% cotton, made in China unfortunately but nicely made of heavy pinpoint oxford material, $20 for all 3 on craigslist...makes up for the wasted time at the thrifts this weekend.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Excellent day in the field*.









*Avirex B-3 bomber jacket*









*Fairly recent staple Canali charcoal suit*









*Brooks Brothers one button peak lapel tux*









]








*Gian Luca Napoli jacket*









*Patagonia shell*









*Tommy Bahama. I know, but these embroidered ones can do quite well on eBay.
*









*Straw Borsalino. This made me cry, but I'm hoping it can be fixed.*


----------



## Tilton

Six Southwick suits and two BB sacks marked $80 each plus 75% off. All had the same initials sewn in. Unfortunately, they were all too slum through the midsection for me to wear and there was no fabric that I could feel to let them out. I was super bummed that if I had just been a bit thinner, I'd have a whole new wardrobe, until I took a closer look at the pants. All pairs seemed to be heavily worn in the crotch - all shiny and slightly discolored.


----------



## crs

Vintage BB olive poplin sack suit (great natural shoulders), Ralph Lauren heavy cotton blackwatch hoodie, two pair of Madras shorts, Scottish wool scarf for Banana Republic, a few polos for various mainstream stores that just fill a need.


----------



## fastfiat81

Oxxford suit coat in the most beautiful fabric I have seen. The pants were no where to be found. I did pick up another Stephano Ricci tie though.


----------



## danielm

Yesterday, picked up some like new Allen Edmonds Graysons, a pair of made in England Brooks Brothers wingtips, and John Lobb wingtips. 

Shirts - 3 Paul Stuart polos and a Facconable polo. 

Ties - Dunhill, oldest Brooks Brothers I've ever seen, and a fairly old Polo madras tie. 

Pants - Bills Khakis, Incotex slacks, Polo made in Italy by Corneliani 100% Flax, Paul Stuart slacks, Orvis khakis, flat front Zanellas.

Belts - Brown Trafalgar leather belt, two casual Brooks Brothers belts. 

I fear I may be the reason cincydavid found nothing yesterday. Although almost all of that came from one stop.


----------



## cincydavid

More power to you, danielm...your luck seems to be much better than mine. I really expected to see an influx of interesting stuff after Christmas, assuming that people clean out old stuff after the holidays, but I haven't seen much lately. I've also reached a point where I have my shoe and tie needs pretty well met at the moment, and unless I see something really noteworthy, I'll probably pass. I could use a couple of suits, and a new overcoat for next winter, but I'm not in a rush...I can wait until I find really cool items.


----------



## rhdeis

New member. First post.
I have four small thrift stores within a half hour drive. I try to hit them every other Saturday. I've been doing this for about two months and coming up empty till now.

Woolrich Navy Blazer, made in USA, 100% wool for $8. Not trad, but the shoulders are soft and the darting is minimal. Haven't found any undarted, 3/2 roll blazers or tweed sports coats yet. 

Woolrich Baracuta G9 style jacket, made in USA, khaki color with red plaid lining for $8

PRL Yarmouth OCBD, blue uni stripe for $5

PRL "Big Shirt" OCBD, mint green for $5

Is there a trade section in the forum?
I'm thinking of seeing if someone wants to trade the Woolrich G9 copy for a BB OCBD in good condition.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Try the Thrift Exchange thread. You'll likely need to post photos and measurements. Good luck


----------



## jfelixg

Nice Haul, rhdies. What size is the Baracuta? How would you feel about a J.Press OCBD instead of BB?


----------



## Orgetorix

Not on the level of Dan's John Lobbs, but today I scored a pair of the fabled burgundy shell Florsheim Yumas. They're just a bit loose on me at 11E, so they may be available in the thrift exchange or Sales Forum soon. Pics to follow.


----------



## dkoernert

I've been on a tie roll lately, mostly stuff for ebay but its always neat to find quality ties. So far, 3x Zegna, 1x very minty Massimo Bizzocchi, and several BB ties. All were no more than $1 a piece.


----------



## rhdeis

jfelixg said:


> Nice Haul, rhdies. What size is the Baracuta? How would you feel about a J.Press OCBD instead of BB?


The tag says 42 but the actual fit is more like a medium. I can post some pics and measurements if you are interested. J.Press is fine. I'm a 16-34. I never see those or BB around here.

If this needs moved will someone please let me know. As a new member I don't want to start out on the wrong foot.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I picked up a wonderful hand woven scarf by Madawaska Weavers of St. Leonard, New Brunswick. From what I can tell, the business is no longer around, but its pedigree seems quite strong.

A very wonderful bunch of photos for those who are interested: https://www.demelerlespinceaux.ca/collection/handicraft/50-C2-1951-198

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/maddn.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/mad1.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/mad2r.jpg/


----------



## danielm

Found the matching pants to a cashmere blend Polo Corneliani jacket I picked up last week.


----------



## danielm

Also, found some Bills Khakis in my size and a charcoal Brooks Brothers Brooksease suit. Wouldn't have broken that into two posts, but this finally gets me up to 100 post count.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Not on the level of Dan's John Lobbs, but today I scored a pair of the fabled burgundy shell Florsheim Yumas. They're just a bit loose on me at 11E, so they may be available in the thrift exchange or Sales Forum soon. Pics to follow.


----------



## Tilton

Blues: very crisp and clean white BB spread collar poplin shirt, one inch too short in the sleeves. Tried it on anyway, significantly shrunken. Traditional fit and smaller than any of my regular fits.

Did find a pair of wide-wale LLB corduroys. A hair short, but look fine with my Red Wings.


----------



## leisureclass

Blues: Trashed Green herringbone HT 3/2 from the Harvard Co-op, Norman Hilton for Aras 3/2 gingham summer jacket with it's lining falling out, and a trashed version of one of my white whales, the BB wide wale (!) cord jacket with patch pockets and leather buttons

Odd sightings: a presumably Sero "New Purist" OCBD for Allen Collins - unfortunately the "New" part meant a weird blend, and my yearly spotting of something from F.R. Tripler - in this case another unfortunate blend, a very lightweight and summery blue spread collar that looks like it was made by Hathaway.

Brags: Came away with a Brooks OCBD in 16-4 with all of those Mercer level details everyone loves. Anyone a 16-4?


----------



## crs

Blues: RL purple label orphan suit coat.

Brag: ET Wright summer saddle shoes, half fabric (canvas?), half buckskin, with minimal wear.


----------



## blacksby

Brag: 1 Canali Tie, 1 Thomas Pink Tie(pink!), 1pr Nike Triax, 1 Banana Republic sweater =$10
Blues: Brioni tie-too ugly, and maybe fake..left it.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

blacksby said:


> Blues: Brioni tie-too ugly, and maybe fake..left it.


Not fake, just ugly.....and I think that's a brag.ic12337:


----------



## blacksby

wrwhiteknight said:


> Not fake, just ugly.....and I think that's a brag.ic12337:


Honestly, it was hideous...yellow with some metallic looking dots and some black. I may snap a photo of it next week. NO one will grab that at my local thrift shop.


----------



## Hitch

Brag-- My first pocket square, tri color all silk, 95 cents.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


>


My favorite ivy loafers. Fantastic find and in great shape.


----------



## halbydurzell

New-ish Lacoste (no tennis tail) and this tie from Lord and Taylor's Kennsington Collection. I can't tell if it's ancient madder? Probably not but the made in England silk made me curious. $11 total.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Haven't been attending the thrifts as religiously as I should, but stumbled into SA today and found eight shirts. Two Brioni's, one Borrelli, four Zegnas and something from Fray, a label that is unfamiliar to me--perhaps not this forum's cup of tea, but pretty fab nonetheless. All have fantastic mother-of-pearl buttons and I was out the door for less than $50. And, confidential to AAAC: You MUST figure out this photo uploading stuff, especially now that Photobucket has gone into beta mode and is darn near indecipherable. A limit of two photo uploads per post? What is this, post-war Europe? I love this site, but it's gonna die if basic stuff doesn't get addressed, and posting photos is basic stuff. Proceed with caution, given the recent digital meltdown that came with some sort of improvements, but I like this place a lot and am deeply concerned. More details and photos of this epic (for me) haul on bragging post on TOF.


----------



## dexconstruct

32rollandrock said:


> And, confidential to AAAC: You MUST figure out this photo uploading stuff, especially now that Photobucket has gone into beta mode and is darn near indecipherable. A limit of two photo uploads per post? What is this, post-war Europe? I love this site, but it's gonna die if basic stuff doesn't get addressed, and posting photos is basic stuff. Proceed with caution, given the recent digital meltdown that came with some sort of improvements, but I like this place a lot and am deeply concerned. More details and photos of this epic (for me) haul on bragging post on TOF.


+ 100000000. I have a bunch of thrifted trad stuff that I have been meaning to put up on the exchange rather than send to ebay, but it is such a ridiculous hassle that I can't get myself to do it.


----------



## wacolo

That is a great haul. I have loved the few Fray shirts I have found! I used to post more over on SF than I do now, though I check in frequently. Mostly on the bragging thread. It is always fun to figure out who is who on either side of the fence :smile: .


----------



## Ekphrastic

blacksby said:


> Honestly, it was hideous...yellow with some metallic looking dots and some black. I may snap a photo of it next week. NO one will grab that at my local thrift shop.


Put it on eBay. Seriously, someone will buy it, just because it's a famous brand.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Haven't been attending the thrifts as religiously as I should, but stumbled into SA today and found eight shirts.


Nice find!


----------



## Hitch

John Wietz herringbone sport coat $3.95.


----------



## Dnslater

My apologies for the creepy, poor quality flashlight photo I took last night in my dark closet. 
Top row all off ebay. Black Shoes on the left are  which had barely been worn that I picked up on the bay for $50 on ebay. Pair in the middle was a slightly used pair of Gordon Rush "Made in  with what appears to be goodyear welted soles that I just bought for $30 shipped. Original owner's orthotics wouldn't fit. Seem much nicer than the department store GR shoes I see and they look better in person. Pair on right had heavier wear and were originally made by Campanile in Italy for a small NY boutique that went out of business (Kabay). Probably were $400+ shoes new and these had a little staining and damage, so I had to strip them down and refinish them. Purchase price on ebay was $49 shipped.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Those shoes are Fashion Forum not Trad forum material.

Blues: Was preparing a BB 3 patch pocket hopsack 3/2 for listing on the exchange when I found a hole under one of the lower pockets, thank god for the return policy at Goodwill.


----------



## Dnslater

leisureclass said:


> ^ Those shoes are Fashion Forum not Trad forum material.
> 
> Blues: Was preparing a BB 3 patch pocket hopsack 3/2 for listing on the exchange when I found a hole under one of the lower pockets, thank god for the return policy at Goodwill.


Thanks. Still finding my way around here.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Does eBay count? Just bought a pair of BB gray flannels--the made in Italy ones, and in perfect condition--for $1.04, plus shipping. I was practically dancing when I took 'em out of the box.


----------



## fastfiat81

I picked up a pair of J&M Crown Aristocraft Shell longwings yesterday. :biggrin2: I am hoping I can stretch the width just a bit, but from what I have read I think I'll be out of luck.


----------



## rsgordon

leisureclass said:


> ^ Those shoes are Fashion Forum not Trad forum material.


You don't like looking like a kid at a career fair with squared toes?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

fastfiat81 said:


> I picked up a pair of J&M Crown Aristocraft Shell longwings yesterday. :biggrin2: I am hoping I can stretch the width just a bit, but from what I have read I think I'll be out of luck.


I once picked up some AE Graysons on Ebay that were so loose for 9B that I had no choice but to send them for recrafting. So you may have a chance yet.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Alert to my fellow thrifters in the Virginia Peninsula: there's an LL Bean field coat at Family Thrift in Hampton that, as of this afternoon, is still available. Great condition (from what my cursory inspection could detect), size large (too big for me), brown corduroy cuffs and white/light beige cotton-duck (i.e. canvas) body.


----------



## dkoernert

Ekphrastic said:


> Alert to my fellow thrifters in the Virginia Peninsula: there's an LL Bean field coat at Family Thrift in Hampton that, as of this afternoon, is still available. Great condition (from what my cursory inspection could detect), size large (too big for me), brown corduroy cuffs and white/light beige cotton-duck (i.e. canvas) body.


You may have been there at the same time as me yesterday. I saw that coat too, but I left it. I did leave with a NWT RLPL shirt (for ebay). I also grabbed a BBGF charcoal pinstripe suit, and a pair of Brioni jeans from another shop down the road (also for ebay).


----------



## Patrick06790

Found a nice Cricketeer tweed, very nice shoulders, and a blue linen short sleeve sport shirt yesterday. Stayed out of the "Posh" section so i could escape for under $10.


----------



## Hitch

Two snags this week on successive days, Vanjulian and John Wietz, $8.90 including pocket square .


----------



## adoucett

Brags: 

4 ties for $6. 

One of them is from a company called "Oliver" and says made in Valentino. Anyone ever hear of them? 






Blues: a Brooks Brothers 1818 regent fit suit...without the trousers. It was a size 46L which is waay too big for me, but it looked really sharp. 

More thrifting for me this week in and around Boston


----------



## wacolo

That would be Valentino Garavani, the designer. Oliver was his dog.



adoucett said:


> Brags:
> 
> 4 ties for $6.
> 
> One of them is from a company called "Oliver" and says made in Valentino. Anyone ever hear of them?
> 
> Blues: a Brooks Brothers 1818 regent fit suit...without the trousers. It was a size 46L which is waay too big for me, but it looked really sharp.
> 
> More thrifting for me this week in and around Boston


----------



## Acme

Blues: A vintage Brooks Brothers navy sack three piece 42L. Beautiful, but the bottom of the cuffs were worn through in the front.


----------



## CMDC

After several weeks of mediocrity, finally had some decent finds today. Several nice ties including a new BB burgundy w/green stripe repp and a Hilditch and Key; yellow BB ocbd; a few decent sport shirts; plus, my first Kiton shirt. Blues was the Isaia shirt w/frayed collar.

If anyone is a 43R and looking for a BB sack blazer, I came across a virtually new one of recent vintage. I could probably run back to see if its still around. Would be $50 conus.


----------



## Hitch

Won 7 pairs of cuff links for $9.97... I only have one french cuff shirt,,,


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

It finally happened: Got a navy blazer that knocks it out of the park. American-made 2btn darted, in hopsack, with patch and flap pockets plus swelled edges. From Deansgate.

Blues, of course, were the three or four Isaia shirts that didn't fit me and were just worn enough to make me scared of trying to flip 'em. With hindsight, I should have picked them up and given it a shot anyway, but oh well.


----------



## drlivingston

I found two really interesting Incotex Slowear Montedoro Giacca blazers with working cuffs.


----------



## dkoernert

Another message to my VA Peninsula people: I picked up 2 pairs of Edward Green shoes (tassel loafers and black captoes) at Family. I left at least one more pair and a few pairs of really nice woodlore trees.


----------



## Topsider

Vintage Clarks Wallabees, unworn, still with the tag. Made in Ireland. Four bucks. These Wallabees are from the era when Padmore and Barnes made the shoes in their Kilkenny factory, which closed in 2003. I'm not sure exactly how old these are, but the tag looks like it could be from the 70's or early 80's.

On a related note, Padmore and Barnes may be making a comeback: https://four-pins.com/style/padmore-barnes-is-back-which-means-clarks-is-on-notice/










Here are some pics of the tag, for historical interest:


----------



## fastfiat81

I picked up 7 pair of Samuelsohn and one cifonelli trousers yesterday. Had to leave three more due to stains that probably would not have come out. All from a gent who passed last December.


----------



## dkoernert

Nice pickup! I think I recognize that price sticker too...



Topsider said:


> Vintage Clarks Wallabees, unworn, still with the tag. Made in Ireland. Four bucks. These Wallabees are from the era when Padmore and Barnes made the shoes in their Kilkenny factory, which closed in 2003. I'm not sure exactly how old these are, but the tag looks like it could be from the 70's or early 80's.
> 
> On a related note, Padmore and Barnes may be making a comeback: https://four-pins.com/style/padmore-barnes-is-back-which-means-clarks-is-on-notice/


----------



## Tilton

3/2 BB sack blazer in good condition but missing the bottom button $6.90. Too small (was a 42L). Sometimes I wish I had the desire to actually sell on the thrift exchange. 

On that note, if anyone in DC is looking for the above sack, message me and I'll tell you where to look.


----------



## Orgetorix

dkoernert said:


> Another message to my VA Peninsula people: I picked up 2 pairs of Edward Green shoes (tassel loafers and black captoes) at Family. I left at least one more pair and a few pairs of really nice woodlore trees.


WHAAAATTTTT??? Why would you leave EGs? What size were they?


----------



## adoucett

Quite a few non-productive stops recently, but I did come across these three items 


Golden Fleece made in USA Polo - $2.50



GANT shirt $3 and regimental tie- $1


The blues? A really awesome Brooks blazer with these buttons. The garment had some small issues (apart from being too large for me..)
but I was tempted to buy it for the buttons alone.


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> The garment had some small issues (apart from being too large for me..)
> but I was tempted to buy it for the buttons alone.


Nice one. I would have.


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


> I was tempted to buy it for the buttons alone.





Acme said:


> Nice one. I would have.


Me too.


----------



## jfelixg

Found a blue pinstripe Oxxford Owentsia suit at a really gnarly thrift in Lilburn GA. Quick check of jacket and pants showed everything in excellent condition. While in line to pay, I inspected the pants closer and found a quarter-sided moth hole right where you'd least want a quarter sized hole. Ended up buying a pendleton tweed sport coat instead.


----------



## GenteelCountryman

adoucett said:


> The blues? A really awesome Brooks blazer with these buttons. The garment had some small issues (apart from being too large for me..)
> but I was tempted to buy it for the buttons alone.


That would make three of us.


----------



## AncientMadder

Tilton said:


> 3/2 BB sack blazer in good condition but missing the bottom button $6.90. Too small (was a 42L). Sometimes I wish I had the desire to actually sell on the thrift exchange.
> 
> On that note, if anyone in DC is looking for the above sack, message me and I'll tell you where to look.


Shoot. I am in the market for a 42 L 3/2 sack but, sadly, far away from DC.




Orgetorix said:


> WHAAAATTTTT??? Why would you leave EGs? What size were they?


+1. As long as they weren't priced insanely or destroyed, I would never leave Edward Greens.


----------



## Acme

After seeing that other thread about the 1967 SI article on men's blazers, I have to wonder. The article mentioned that men will often put precious metal buttons on a blazer.

The way those look in the photo above, I wonder if they aren't at least gold plated. Do any of you routinely check the buttons on old blazers? If so, have you found anything interesting?


----------



## cincydavid

I snagged a navy sport coat with dark bronze colored buttons, Southwick for Ed Mitchell Inc...$1.49 plus sales tax at my local St Vincent de Paul store...fits great, 48R, off to the cleaners then into my rotation.


----------



## CaptainAddy

I can one up you: how about 14k gold buttons on an Oxxford? Story on TOF: https://www.styleforum.net/t/329092...rds-aka-the-2012-cheapies-click-here-to-vote#


----------



## Tilton

Certainly not a one up from that, but not so long ago I picked up a HSM blazer in terrible condition and in an obscenely large size (54L or larger) from an SVA thrift because it had gold-plated University of Florida buttons. I have no idea who made the buttons, but all in it was $10. Tossed the blazer and the buttons made an awesome Christmas gift for my father.


----------



## dkoernert

Orgetorix said:


> WHAAAATTTTT??? Why would you leave EGs? What size were they?


They were 10.5D, the shop wanted $50 or $60, and there were some marks on one of the toes of the shoes that looked like permanent marker. I grabbed all the good pairs I could afford.


----------



## CMDC

Really good day today. New Made in USA Loro Piana BB navy sack blazer plus a newer BB Harris Tweed sportcoat; 2 JPress ties and a couple BB sportshirts for me. For the exchange will be another newer BB sack blazer, plus an O'Connell's sack suit (my first O'C's find here in DC).


----------



## rsgordon

I was at Village Thrift yesterday and they had some really great BB suits and blazers. None fit for me but I hope you got a look CMDC.


----------



## adoucett

Snagged a Viyella Land's End button down, a pair of AE Strattons (sold on exchange), and a tie from the Red Lion Inn in Stockbridge, MA.










Courtesy to the tiny Goodwill in Lee, MA.


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


> Snagged a Vyella Land's End button down


Heh...me, too. 

Viyella shirt from Lands' End, four bucks at Goodwill. These retail for $129.


----------



## blacksby

brags-paisley liberty of london tie 1.50, and a nice jersey beach sweatshirt by one of the high end shops-'breezin' up'..2.50(they retail for 50 bucks)...blues-that same ugly brioni tie(there's no way it's not a fake).


----------



## jfelixg

Brag: NASA Cufflinks.


Blues: Allen Edmonds Park Ave & Cheaney shoes, both too worn.

Just strange and hideous: A new Neoprene pullover with giant Armani logos all over it, actually seems authentic. I'm gonna try and flip it on eBay.

I did spring cleaning this weekend, took 25 ties to the consignment shop. She rejected 20 as being "too conservative". She rejected all the Brooks Brothers but kept the Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Topsider

jfelixg said:


> did spring cleaning this weekend, took 25 ties to the *WRONG* consignment shop. She rejected 20 as being "too conservative". She rejected all the Brooks Brothers but kept the Jerry Garcia.


 FTFY.


----------



## Christophe

I did spring cleaning this weekend, took 25 ties to the consignment shop. She rejected 20 as being "too conservative". She rejected all the Brooks Brothers but kept the Jerry Garcia.[/QUOTE]

Hey, if she didn't want them, I could take them off your hands! I'm probably "too conservative" myself:biggrin:


----------



## AshScache

Interesting brag from a few weeks back--found two "odd" Brooks Brother's Makers OCBDs---ish. The one is a blue university stripe, button-down collar with French cuffs. The second is a point collar OCBD with French cuffs in white. A little big on me (only a little), but too different not to pick up. I think they were $6 apeice at a local thrift.


----------



## Hitch

Muted MacDonald,70 cashmere,made in Scotland.


----------



## cincydavid

Today's haul was an ivory Jos A Bank 100% worsted wool shawl lapel dinner jacket in my size...$13.99 before the 50 and over discount (I'm not 50, but sometimes they just give it to me without asking). Now all I need is a summer black tie event to wear it to...


----------



## firedancer

Topsider said:


> Vintage Clarks Wallabees, unworn, still with the tag. Made in Ireland. Four bucks. These Wallabees are from the era when Padmore and Barnes made the shoes in their Kilkenny factory, which closed in 2003. I'm not sure exactly how old these are, but the tag looks like it could be from the 70's or early 80's.
> 
> On a related note, Padmore and Barnes may be making a comeback: https://four-pins.com/style/padmore-barnes-is-back-which-means-clarks-is-on-notice/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the tag, for historical interest:


TS, 
I had a similar old pair of Clark's ( desert boots made in UK) that I flipped some time ago because they weren't my size. What impressed me most was the heft of the crepe sole. It was not only 50% thicker than its modern counterpart but was very hard and seemed like it would wear like iron. Do you find this to be the case with those Wallabees?


----------



## Topsider

firedancer said:


> TS,
> I had a similar old pair of Clark's ( desert boots made in UK) that I flipped some time ago because they weren't my size. What impressed me most was the heft of the crepe sole. It was not only 50% thicker than its modern counterpart but was very hard and seemed like it would wear like iron. Do you find this to be the case with those Wallabees?


Yes, indeed. They're pretty substantial.


----------



## dkoernert

Passed on an Eddie Bauer down vest (something I've been looking for) but it was black and logo'ed on the front. Also very sadly left a pair of RRL jeans, the first RRL I've seen. They weren't selvedge, appeared to be bell bottoms, and also appeared to have been hemmed by a child.


----------



## crs

Huntington 3/2 sack olive Donegal tweed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Navy Cashmere Sportcoat*

HSM Gold Trumpeter + Loro Piana 
100% Cashmere
coming soon to the exchange
46L

























Not sure why the photos rotated? Oh well, off to the movies with my gal.


----------



## Acme

Today I stumbled across half a dozen custom suits, fully canvassed, very nice. I tried on two of the jackets, they fit me almost perfectly. 

Sadly, I decided to leave them. I have no use for half a dozen extra suits in my own wardrobe, and the brand is a local tailor not known outside of Chicago, so they wouldn't sell on eBay.


----------



## danielm

Lots of stuff to start the Easter weekend. Most of it isn't trad, but still..

J Press Donegal tweed. 
J Peterman vest.
2x vintage BB ties.
J Press made in Italy tie.
8x Hermes.
8x Gianni Campagna.
3x NWT Vineyard Vines, one of which is the state of Ohio flag, my current residence.
NWT Breuer tie.
3x Brioni ties
NWT Duchamp
2x Loro Piana pants
2x Brioni Sport pants
Gianni Campagna trousers
Kiton trouser
100% cashmere Incotex charcoal trousers.


----------



## CMDC

^Wow. I continue to be amazed by the thrifting quality of Cincinnati. I wouldn't have guessed it, but congrats. If any of those Hermes don't trip your trigger, let me know.


----------



## danielm

Everything but the J Press, J Peterman, and Brooks Brothers were picked up at a consignment/auction. Came from a highly placed former member of the W. Bush administration.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Great haul. I need to move to a larger city..


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

I scored a pair of new with tags on Brooks Brothers worsted flannel trousers in Portland, ME. Wicked pissah bargain at $7.


----------



## AshScache

Major brags today so far, out of my normal thrifting region for Easter: Gaithersburg and Rockville, MD--so far a vintage Brooks Bros 346 3/2 sack. For $20, Allen Edmonds belt for $1.50; tralfagar belt for $2, and 3 lord & Taylor OCBDs for $2.50 each!


----------



## 32rollandrock

And how is Mr. DeWitt these days?



danielm said:


> Everything but the J Press, J Peterman, and Brooks Brothers were picked up at a consignment/auction. Came from a highly placed former member of the W. Bush administration.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

great find!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Resigned myself to putting back a made-in-USA Stafford tweed overcoat as I left today... 

And then I found an English-made one that fit slightly better, was made from nicer cloth (navy melton), and was twice as warm. Just in time to pack it up for a few months. :icon_viking:

Also got a Rooster pindot tie.


----------



## danielm

32rollandrock said:


> And how is Mr. DeWitt these days?


Mercer Reynolds, actually.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ I couldn't imagine taking pictures of those Aldens on anything other than the American flag - amazing find


----------



## 32rollandrock

My mistake.



danielm said:


> Mercer Reynolds, actually.


----------



## mayostard

I picked up a really nice blue blazer for my son (9). 100% wool, patch pockets, 2-button, union made in USA. fantastic jacket. 

A few weird things about it.

* It's tagged Jos. A. Bank, which surprised me since I wasn't aware they ever made kids clothes. 

* the sleeves were insanely long, they hung down below the hem! (just on this detail alone I'm guessing this jacket has never been worn)

* the buttons are on the left side of the jacket


----------



## roman totale XVII

mayostard said:


> I picked up a really nice blue blazer for my son (9). 100% wool, patch pockets, 2-button, union made in USA. fantastic jacket.
> 
> A few weird things about it.
> 
> * It's tagged Jos. A. Bank, which surprised me since I wasn't aware they ever made kids clothes.
> 
> * the sleeves were insanely long, they hung down below the hem! (just on this detail alone I'm guessing this jacket has never been worn)
> 
> * the buttons are on the left side of the jacket


That's a women's jacket. JAB did women's clothes up to the mid 90s


----------



## mayostard

roman totale XVII said:


> That's a women's jacket. JAB did women's clothes up to the mid 90s


Actually when I saw the buttons that thought did occur to me but I wasn't aware they made ladies stuff. The sleeves being longer makes sense for a woman's jacket, though, I suppose.


----------



## danielm

Brags: Paul Stuart Sea Island cotton OCBD, Andover shop tie, Paul Stuart tie, 4 Chipp ties.


----------



## CMDC

And again, Cincinnati produces.


----------



## ArtVandalay

CMDC said:


> And again, Cincinnati produces.


Daniel and I must live on opposite sides of the city. Cincinnati hasn't produced that much for me since 2011. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up this tie at a local Goodwill. It was made in 1984 for the Republican National Convention. It was designed by then Secretary of Housing and Urban Development, Samuel R. Pierce, Jr., and produced by Guy Laroche Couture.


----------



## Halbermensch

I'm on spring break so I decided to take today and hit every thrift shop in town. At my first stop I was wading through a sea of Stafford and JAB, when lo and behold I see a rolled lapel. I open the jacket and what do I see? Southwick for cable car clothiers. What is this doing here in BFE Michigan? Surely it's not in my size. But it was, it was. Looks similar to , sans vest. Same shop had a pair of like new AE McAllisters in burgundy. Nothing else the rest of the day, really should've just stopped after that.


----------



## fastfiat81

Same here down south. I hit a couple of stores while waiting for the rush hour traffic to die down. Found a pair of St. Croix cords that were trashed and two butt ugly Zegna ties. I also passed on a black Samuelsohn sportcoat with metal buttons in 44R and 3-4 super thin/old Donegal tweed ties.


----------



## AshScache

Good day yesterday--got done early in court, so I hit a few shops I only ever get to on the weekends. First place got a couple nice surcigle belts and a few ties--including an emblematic duck one and an orange repp.

Second place, had to resist 2 brand new never worn bespoke suits from Rittenhouse Custom Clothes with brace buttons and working surgical cuffs because while they fit in some ways, they weren't real cheap and were going to need a lot of alterations.

Scored a $12 coach belt in burgundy at my third stop, as well as a very light gray pinstripe suit from Burberry--will need a small hole repair on the trousers, but my seamstress is a miracle worker, and the pinstripes are both a grey tracer and a blue tracer, which makes the suit different from my other grey pinstripe.

Most importantly, particularly for those on the exchange, I caught wind of the fact that this particular shop closes for 2 months over the summer and reopen a with new inventory--which means blowout sale in a couple of weeks!


----------



## jfelixg

I found a treasure trove of very high-end custom Tom James suits, coats and shirts. Turns out a prominent local CEO **** a new gig in in another city (I googled him) and for some reason he dumped his entire wardrobe at the thrift store. There were at least 7 suits, 5 sport coats and 20 shirts, all in excellent condition. Unfortunately, the guy must be about 8 inches taller than me, so while everything fits the shoulders & chest quite well, the sleeves and jackets go down to my knees. I picked up one beautiful almost new (2010) Holland & Sherry blue w/ rust windowpane sport coat that i will probably put on the exchange. Anyone out there a 40 XL?

Is anybody noticing an uptick in quality sweaters and winter-wear related to people spring cleaning their closets? I think I might be seeing more, but I need confirmation.

BTW- 32rollandrock: you win this week with those Aldens. Well done.

Also- Dr Livingston: Love the Reagan tie.


----------



## Barnavelt

Found a Paul Stuart glen plaid with blue windowpane suit, 2 button, cuffed and pleated trousers. One small flaw the stitching at the pit lining was coming loose inside. It was a 39R 33 pant, not sure of the length. I usually don't leave Paul Stuart or Ben Silver behind but this is way too small for me and I have been burned repeatedly lately when I buy to flip / exchange. If there is any interest I could pick it up.


----------



## danielm

Left to right
Tyrwhitt, 4x Brooks Brothers, Robert Talbott BOC, Giorgio Armani, Zegna, Chipp, Polo madras, Lands End madras, Lands End cotton knit, Lands End wool/mohair knit, unlabeled wool knit.


----------



## dexconstruct

Found these awesome Quoddy mocs. Anyone know what the size is on these based on the inside numbers?


----------



## firedancer

11 1/2 seem right?


----------



## Topsider

Blues (for my wife, not me): brand-new white Jack Rogers sandals, two sizes too big ($6 at the DAV - $109 at Nordstrom).

I found an orange gingham shirt (PRL) and some brown Eddie Bauer chinos. Not the most exciting thrift day, clothing-wise.


----------



## Tilton

I ran into a pair of Hanover shells... with both tongues cut out. WHO DOES THIS?


----------



## blacksby

Brags- picked up a nice 'vintage' Banana Republic Barn Coat in safari khaki, nice suede collar, corduroy cuffs.$6.
More Brags- donated a couple of boxes of housewares and assorted clutter items. I'm on a very twisted minimalism kick.
Blues-Hart Schafer Marx blue tweed that just didn't have enough to get me to grab it..but I might.


----------



## rsgordon

Olive Patagonia baggies (can they be in any condition other than intact or not intact?) for $1.90


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> I ran into a pair of Hanover shells... with both tongues cut out. WHO DOES THIS?


They use them to make price tags at the local shop, which they staple to the fronts of seven-fold ties.


----------



## adoucett

Shaking things up a bit with this Martini tie and polo from VV.


----------



## firedancer

Found my first bespoke Anderson & Sheppard that was complete. 

Recent and superb condition. 

Blues, Too short for me...


----------



## AlanC

Polo Ralph Lauren tassels, vintage ca. 1980s (I think). No country of manufacture visible, but not Goodyear welted. Any idea whether these are crocodile or alligator?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Those are awesome.


----------



## Orgetorix

Those are great, Alan. Look for a little spot or dimple near the edge of each scale - crocs have a sensory hair on each scale that usually leaves a little mark behind when the leather is finished. Gators don't have it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Size 10 Florsheim Shoe Trees
I've never seen sized shoe trees before, so I'm pretty pleased.
I don't have any Florsheims, which is a shame considering how cool these are, but they fit nicely in my alden bit loafers.


----------



## dexconstruct

Blues: two beautiful 1960s vintage H. Freeman 3/2 sack suits, 1 solid gray staple and 1 brown plaid DEADSTOCK with tags. The moths had gotten there first. I grabbed the gray one only noticing one tiny hole, but there are few more so it will be going back.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Those old trees are fabulous if you have shoes for them. Equivalent new ones would cost $50 or more. Congratulations.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Size 10 Florsheim Shoe Trees
> I've never seen sized shoe trees before, so I'm pretty pleased.
> I don't have any Florsheims, which is a shame considering how cool these are, but they fit nicely in my alden bit loafers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thank you! 
​They smooth out the vamp significantly better than the simple JAB trees I've been using. 
I can only imagine how much less creasing I would have if trees like Florsheim's had been used from the start..


----------



## AlanC

^Vintage shoe trees are the bee's knees when you can find them. Some locations are better than others about having them for some reason. When I was in Kansas City I would find them pretty regularly.

Now you have a good excuse for buying some Florsheims.


----------



## Orgetorix

Major blues from yesterday: A vintage Dobbs Optimo-crown panama hat in my size (7 1/2), which is a super rare find. Cracked in several places. 

But it was still a good day.

Attolini sportcoat: 


Oxxford suit: 


Madras:



Kiton and Luciano Barbera trousers:
 

Some nice ties that are mostly ugly but should flip well - Luciano Barbera, Karl Lagerfeld, Emilio Pucci:
  

Brioni shirt:


----------



## Hitch

Browns today. Came across a fine looking set of Orvis signature pants -with an unfortunate stain.


----------



## jfelixg

Rough day for blues:
Alled Edmonds Bradley split toes: too small
2 vintage Harris tweed sport coats, perfect fit: Mothy & torn
2 mint Southwick suits: too big

But I did get a Donna Karan tie that didn't suck. $1.06


----------



## blacksby

brags:
paul stuart shoes..my size..it's looking like these were a pretty good score. anyone have any insight on these? they're cleaning up very well..and the lady at the counter discounted them too!!


----------



## danielm

Two stops and the only thing worth picking up was a Polo yellow silk pocket square. Which would be blues, but its only the second time I've thrifted a square, so I'm still pretty enthused. :cool2:


----------



## AshScache

Pair of Berle patchwork madras shorts in 36 for the exchange 
Brooks Brothers patchwork madras sport shirt for myself in XL
Yellow polo brand polo shirt for myself in XL
Blue Brooks Brothers polo style shirt for myself in XL

Not bad for only 2 hours of thrifting.....

Berle shorts available on the exchange....great condition, and a nice deal at $45.....

Passed on AE Bradley and AE Hancocks in 10 A for the exchange--didn't want to risk a strange size....if anyone's interested I can try again next weekend and see if they're still there


----------



## Barnavelt

Finally found a decent pair of AE at the thrift; Chesters (in black of course) in size 10. I was pleasantly surprised to try them on and they fit wonderfully. I am most often a 10.5 but on this last apparently I can size .5 down. I would have preferred a nice pair of brown shoes but these easily best the Rockports which currently fill the black shoe niche in my collection so I am happy. They have a future with my black watch suit.

I posted on this thread last week about a Paul Stuart suit I left behind because it was too small for me. I got a PM from another member asking if I could pick it up for him and he agreed to wait for half price day to roll around again before I went back and bought it. It was still there; 20 bucks for a fully canvassed Paul Stuart suit is not too bad!


----------



## Barnavelt

OK Thrifters; give me some pointers on how to quickly locate Bill's Khakis amongst all the others on the rack at my local thrift. My Bill's have a distinctive lining on the waistband but I don't think all Bill's have the same one. Maybe it's a waste of time to comb through the trousers but dammit when I come up empty with the jackets and the suits and I just want to give myself that one last chance to score, I can't help myself. And peering into the labels one by one takes forever.


----------



## Topsider

Barnavelt said:


> OK Thrifters; give me some pointers on how to quickly locate Bill's Khakis amongst all the others on the rack at my local thrift. My Bill's have a distinctive lining on the waistband but I don't think all Bill's have the same one.


Correct. There are some other makes who do this, as well (I've seen similar linings in certain Dockers and Sonoma pants), but generally this serves as a quick way to pick out the Bills on the rack. That's how I do it, anyway.


----------



## wacolo

The waistband on the Bills is really the way to go. It is not perfect, as I have been fooled on occasion by heftier pairs of Dockers and Savane. But at least it gives you a place to start. It used to be that was the easiest way to spot Zanellas. But then other companies started fooling us by mimicking the look of their waistband. I believe AlanC referred to it as getting "Hunt Clubbed" :biggrin:


----------



## dkoernert

wacolo said:


> The waistband on the Bills is really the way to go. It is not perfect, as I have been fooled on occasion by heftier pairs of Dockers and Savane. But at least it gives you a place to start. It used to be that was the easiest way to spot Zanellas. But then other companies started fooling us by mimicking the look of their waistband. I believe AlanC referred to it as getting "Hunt Clubbed" :biggrin:


Is it Hunt Club that has the label that looks just like RLPL?


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Is it Hunt Club that has the label that looks just like RLPL?


Could be. Either that or U.S. Polo Assn.


----------



## firedancer

Some vintage Paul Stuart jackets. One piece style construction. Patched elbows and leather collar. Really cool. One tweed and one cashmere.


----------



## firedancer

And the cashmere


----------



## Acme

^Those look lovely. Wish I could find one like that. Congrats.


----------



## leisureclass

Found some great stuff today.

Beauty of an unlined BB O.C.B.D. in my size and a 3/2 navy hopsack probably headed to the exchange (it's a 39R or a 40R)

Left behind some embroidered navy wide wale cords (with shamrocks) because I'm not anywhere near a 44 inch waist


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> Is it Hunt Club that has the label that looks just like RLPL?


Hunt Club's logo is basically RL's little horsey facing the other direction.


----------



## CMDC

Hadn't been out for over a week because of travel. Stopped into my best spot this morning on the way to work--3 Hermes ties plus 3 other BB's including 2 seersucker striped. I guess it helps to let the thrifts sit for a while.


----------



## dkoernert

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hunt Club's logo is basically RL's little horsey facing the other direction.


I think I was thinking of the Stein Mart line of Alan Flusser.


----------



## AshScache

I don't mean this as a trad defense of Hunt Club, but I had a navy blue polo style shirt from them that I stole from my dad in high school and wore for YEARS until it got just too threadbare and ripped to be seen in public with. What a great shirt. . . except for the horse, it felt and looked just as good as a Polo brand shirt, and frankly, I'm not sure it was less sturdy either.


----------



## firedancer

New Deadstock florsheim imperial shell PTB. $25! 

Size 15! 

They got left along with a pair of frank bros:-(


----------



## phyrpowr

AshScache said:


> I don't mean this as a trad defense of Hunt Club, but I had a navy blue polo style shirt from them that I stole from my dad in high school and wore for YEARS until it got just too threadbare and ripped to be seen in public with. What a great shirt. . . except for the horse, it felt and looked just as good as a Polo brand shirt, and frankly, I'm not sure it was less sturdy either.


Most likely made at the same plant, somewhere in the Carolinas, no difference other than the logo and label.


----------



## dkoernert

Major blues yesterday. I found a minty Pressidential 3/2 sack navy pinstripe coat, obviously an orphan. I tore the store apart looking for the pants, with no luck.


----------



## Orgetorix

If anyone has (or finds) a pair of shell shoes in poor condition that they'd like to get rid of for cheap, let me know. Seriously cracked, destroyed, etc., is OK - I want to see if I can cut them up and try my hand at making a watchband.


----------



## bigwordprof

I may be interested if you think they could be taken in a bit. If you think so and they're still there next time please let me know.



leisureclass said:


> Left behind some embroidered navy wide wale cords (with shamrocks) because I'm not anywhere near a 44 inch waist


----------



## drlivingston

Nineteen (19) pairs of Trafalgar braces from one store.


----------



## firedancer

drlivingston said:


> Nineteen (19) pairs of Trafalgar braces from one store.


I had a haul like that a few months back. Like 30 something pair from a maker in Virginia.


----------



## AlanC

^^Any Trafalgar Limited Edition braces?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I dream of big hauls like that!


----------



## frosejr

I'm in the market for some braces if anyone wants to get rid of some.


----------



## jwooten

drlivingston said:


> Nineteen (19) pairs of Trafalgar braces from one store.


... in Birmingham?


----------



## sloppyrobert

Went thrifting for the first time yesterday, local store had 1 pair of hideous black slip-ons. No belts to be found 6 ties that were stained and _tied_ to the end of the rack in a normal knot. Lots and lots of stafford and arrow. Found one Schaffer Hart that had more moth holes than I had ever seen and one Ralph Lauren that had the entire lining ripped out and the sleeves frayed. Of course I live in a back water city 40 miles west of Boston so no real surprise. Next two weeks I will be traveling to Reston area and plan 3 day trips to the three richest counties in America's thrift stores (Loudoun, Fairfax, Arlington). Maybe try to make it into D.C. and see what I can find in their thrift stores.

I can already feel the panic from the locals :devil:


----------



## drlivingston

AlanC said:


> ^^Any Trafalgar Limited Edition braces?


A few of them are LE. Guy must have been a movie buff. They are emblazoned with vintage and film noir scenes.


----------



## efdll

My first post in this thread, though I have found some nice items before while indulging this avocation. I found a Golden Fleece BB pin stripe gray suit in my size, light enough wool for my climate until summer really kicks in. 3/2 sack jacket has very soft shoulders. Gent must've had short legs though, for though I'm of average height for a 45R it was at least 2 inches short, with enough folded inside -- and some inappropriate sewing -- to let out, but -- the horror for a GF! -- no cuff. Oh well, such are the vicissitudes of thrifting, I suppose. BTW, when I tell anyone that GW is my shop of choice and they seem shocked, I add that it's not just for the bargains but for style and quality. And I mean it.


----------



## cincydavid

I bought the world's most obnoxious shorts at Valley Thrift in beautiful Reading Ohio...blue and ivory seersucker with embroidered hula girls all over them. And they fit. I can't fathom where I'll ever wear them but they amuse me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> I think I was thinking of the Stein Mart line of Alan Flusser.


That's a fun one to find in a thrift store as a n00b -- very confusing if you haven't heard of the line, but have read "Dressing the Man." Cool flashy linings, though.

And hey, AshScache, the only thing I've seen that Hunt Club logo on are a pair of my dad's ties -- woolen stripes that I'd steal in a heartbeat if I didn't think he'd miss 'em.


----------



## fastfiat81

Sigh. Blues today over lunch. Four Oxxford suits and sportcoats in great shape but they were all too big at 46T and 48T.


----------



## Hitch

After a year of looking finally came across some nice AE 's in good shape nice color ,great fit and tassels,,, cant abide tassles. Also found a nice set of Church's loafers, sueded in the middle, 10.5-11 two clicks too large.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Pics!



cincydavid said:


> the world's most obnoxious shorts


----------



## rsgordon

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Pics!


and preferably of you wearing them in a crowd


----------



## Acme

It's not easy finding good shoes around here, but yesterday I received a gift from the dearly departed. Six pairs of various Allen Edmonds in good condition, all the same size. The dead gentleman also left several Tom James suits (a couple were full canvass), but I passed on those.


There was also a pair of Alden loafers in a different size, but I left them because they had a quarter size hole in the left sole which had exposed the cork bed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

What size and style were those aldens?


----------



## rsgordon

What size were the six pairs too haha?


----------



## dkoernert

Today: Super heavy BB Makers charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit, BB Makers 3/2 sack SC (dark greenish), and a handful of BB ties. Pretty good day.


----------



## fastfiat81

Picked up a beautiful cream plaid Zegna sportcoat today at lunch. Prefect for summer.


----------



## dkoernert

I've picked up some great summerweight stuff by Zegna. Trad or not, the fabrics are so nice.


----------



## fastfiat81

dkoernert-

So true. I admit that I mostly pick up slimmer fitting non trad stuff, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a nice 3/2 sack.  I rarely buy something just to flip except when I *know* it will sell on the exchange or sale forum. Which reminds me I need to get some stuff listed lol.


----------



## jfelixg

I've come up empty on my last two months of thrifting. Tonight i thought my streak bhad broken wen I found a beautiful Isaia Sport coat, spring-weight soft cashhmere, surgeons cuffs. Didn't quite fit but still. I inspected and everything seemed OK. Then I noticed dozens of moth holes on the bottoms of the sleeves and all along the hem. i had to toss it back.

Then I found two Made in Scotland cashmere sweaters, both with moth-holes.

Moths suck.


----------



## Tilton

Total of seven shirts at the weekly Salvation Army 1/2 off sale: 4 Andover, 3 O'Connell's. Ink stain on every. Last. One. Same spot, too, inside bottom corner of the pocket. Some DC area trad needs to reevaluate his choice of fountain pen.

​On the brags: four short sleeve PRL madras shirts.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> What size and style were those aldens?


The aldens were black leather penny loafers, I think they were 9.5 or 10, don't remember the width. If this sounds close, I'm happy to pick them up for you, just send me a pm.



rsgordon said:


> What size were the six pairs too haha?


11E, but not available at the moment, sorry. I need to try them on, if they fit me I won't have to buy shoes for a decade.


----------



## danielm

^If they don't fit, I would very much like to not have to buy any shoes for a decade....


----------



## Barnavelt

Today a Zegna sportcoat fully canvassed, greyish field with lighter brown windowpane. It is so different from anything else I own I am not sure if I want to have the sleeves let out so I can keep it. I don't know if I can get used to no vents, but it is quite nice and made in Italia.

At the second store on the way home a pair of almost-new BB Milano fit fire engine red khakis. Surely they could not be my size but, yes, they are. The trifecta of brick, pink, and red is now complete. Alas made in the PRC but for 5.25 I will deal with it.


----------



## Orgetorix

Acme said:


> 11E, but not available at the moment, sorry. I need to try them on, if they fit me I won't have to buy shoes for a decade.





danielm said:


> ^If they don't fit, I would very much like to not have to buy any shoes for a decade....


Come on, guys, you ain't foolin' nobody. Not _needing_ to buy any shoes for a decade is not the same as _not buying_ any shoes for a decade. Just ask Eagle022680438131894032. Or me, for that matter.


----------



## Acme

^Good point. I stand corrected.


----------



## danielm

^fine, fine. What I should have said was "please help take some of the effort out of my compulsive shoe buying." 

That way I can focus on my compulsive tie buying. BTW, picked up 13 silk knits yesterday, from BB, Paul Stuart, Thomas Pink, Turnbull & Asser, Polo, and Saks. All for $1 each. Most enjoyable hobby I've ever had.


----------



## danielm

And pics of said ties.


----------



## danielm

Remaining tie pic (didn't know I was limited to 2)


----------



## jbarwick

Nice tie haul!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Blues: VV necktie looks like it had been ran over multiple times 

Brag: gaggle of five BB 15.5 - 35 dress shirts, coming to the exchange
3 white with french cuffs, one blue, and one striped, the latter two with standard cuffs
all non-iron & slim fit


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's it, I'm going thrifting with you next time, Daniel.


----------



## firedancer

Brags , 9 Talbott Bows. Mostly rep stripes with a couple madras for good measure. 

Sweet lady that works there even have me 20% off for no good reason.


----------



## dkoernert

firedancer said:


> Brags , 9 Talbott Bows. Mostly rep stripes with a couple madras for good measure.
> 
> Sweet lady that works there even have me 20% off for no good reason.


Unbelievable. In 3 years doing this I have never once found a single bow tie. NICE HAUL!!!


----------



## fastfiat81

Stopped by a local place on my way to meet friends and found a stash of trousers and suits from the same gent who passed away earlier in the year. I picked up 7 or 8 Samuelsohn trousers then. 7 more Samuelsohn trousers, 2 Samuelsohn staple suits and a lovely recent Southwick 3/2 roll sack suit. The suits were in my size! :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:

I am going to have to stop or take over a few more closets in the near future.


----------



## firedancer

dkoernert said:


> Unbelievable. In 3 years doing this I have never once found a single bow tie. NICE HAUL!!!


Yeah, they can be rare. I find mine in bunches usually.

I explained to the cashier, who wasn't sure what they were, that Bows, unlike neck ties, usually fray and will be thrown away before being donated.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Fancy shoe trees
PRL silk and grosgrain braces
PRL contrast collar

BB+SAE tie (going to ebay)
PRL OCBD with flagrant crest (also going to ebay)


----------



## Hitch

Found Austin Hill dark charcoal sport coat , happens to fit without any adjustments, at $2:49 I couldnt say no.


----------



## Barnavelt

I came across a number of "Burberry's" suits and one slub cotton sport coat today. They were all made in the USA (union label). I examined the sport coat for possible purchase but the shoulders seemed a bit substantial for me. Are these suits any sort of desirable? They had a decent heft and felt canvassed. Unsure of size.


----------



## AshScache

I've got a burberry suit that I like a lot--not very trad, but a nice suit nevertheless...


----------



## Acme

Barnavelt said:


> I came across a number of "Burberry's" suits and one slub cotton sport coat today. They were all made in the USA (union label). I examined the sport coat for possible purchase but the shoulders seemed a bit substantial for me. Are these suits any sort of desirable? They had a decent heft and felt canvassed. Unsure of size.


Yes, Burberry is desirable.


----------



## drlivingston

(4) pairs of Allen Edmonds Paxton in different colors and a trove of Sulka ties. :smile:


----------



## AshScache

^^and a Burberry trench is an absolute GRAIL item


----------



## AshScache

Brags: orvis red gingham shirt, ll bean never worn lace up mocs with Goodyear soles for $3

Blues : Zegna tux, half price, too small; brooks bros 3/2 poplin sack suit in navy--stain right on the lapel and didn't want to risk a drycleaner being able to get it out--


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> (4) pairs of Allen Edmonds Paxton in different colors and a trove of Sulka ties. :smile:


I have never even SEEN a Sulka tie in person. If I ever make it down to Birmingham (primarily to visit my older sister) can I come thrifting with you? :biggrin:

My morning excursion yielded little. Red paisley pocket square, made in England, but no idea by whom.


----------



## Barnavelt

AshScache said:


> ^^and a Burberry trench is an absolute GRAIL item


Yes indeed I have seen a number of excited forumites when one of those trenches is uncovered. I always thought Burberry was English but they make clothing over here as well? I assume the England-made items are probably more desirable? Certainly I will circle back around on 1/2 price Wednesday and see if they are still there.

And I always thought it was "Burberry" not "Burberry's". Is there a difference besides the punctuation?


----------



## firedancer

Barnavelt said:


> Yes indeed I have seen a number of excited forumites when one of those trenches is uncovered. I always thought Burberry was English but they make clothing over here as well? I assume the England-made items are probably more desirable? Certainly I will circle back around on 1/2 price Wednesday and see if they are still there.
> 
> And I always thought it was "Burberry" not "Burberry's". Is there a difference besides the punctuation?


It's the same company, since what's his name took over circa 2000 or so they've simple been Burberry.

The classic gab raincoats are burberrys and made in England. The Burberry ones can be a bit more fashion forward and can be made in numerous places depending on the line, Brit, London, or prorsum.

Suits, same goes for the name. The Burberrys are before 2000 and can be wonderful or quite dated. They were made by HF in New York and are on par quality wise with mainline hickey.

The newer Burberry ones are also usually made in the US. I've reached out to the forum about where they're made and someone aid they've got their own factory. I'm not buying it. The fonts on the tags are the exact same as hickey still so my money is still there. Quality can be all over the map. I've some terrific ones and a some that are just in line with HSM.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Burberry's (the old ones, from HSM) are probably, pound for pound, the mostover-priced things in any thrift store. If they price by brand, they probably think of Burberry as a notch above Polo -- I've seen beat-up, shouldery Burberry in the boutique section for $70 in a store that has mainline HSM for $7 a few racks over. Womp womp.

I figure this is the place to post this -- Penney's seems to be knocking out their selection of fall/winter sportcoats for thrift prices -- $15 a jacket for quite a few. All darted, most two-button, but I saw a nice-ish 3/2 roll jacket in a brown birdseye-ish cloth with patch pockets. It had a weird, button-in gilet-style front, but I'd have bought one if they had my size. Worth a look, I reckon.


----------



## firedancer

YRR, old burberrys weren't HSM. They're Hickey.

But I agree, they're priced like gold for no great reason.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

firedancer said:


> YPR, old burberrys weren't HSM. They're Hickey.


Oh, man, reading comprehension fail. If I get a time machine, the first thing I do after hitting up LL Bean in 1955 and killing Hitler is to get the founders of H. Freeman, Hickey Freeman, and Hart Schaffer Marx together to work out some names that I can tell apart.


----------



## firedancer

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Oh, man, reading comprehension fail. If I get a time machine, the first thing I do after hitting up LL Bean in 1955 and killing Hitler is to get the founders of H. Freeman, Hickey Freeman, and Hart Schaffer Marx together to work out some names that I can tell apart.


I know what you mean. Don't forget to stock up on Shell Cordovan during your travels.


----------



## Acme

^And get a picture of yourself taken with the Duke of Windsor. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Barnavelt

Please buy me 50 Brooks Brothers OCBDs as well if possible. Many thanks.



Acme said:


> ^And get a picture of yourself taken with the Duke of Windsor. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Acme said:


> ^And get a picture of yourself taken with the Duke of Windsor. :icon_smile_big:


Wouldn't it spoil the illusion if I towered over him? :icon_viking:


----------



## drlivingston

There is a thrift store in Birmingham right now that has two (khaki and a navy) Burberry trench coats for sale in great condition. They have the signature plaid lining and are $19.99 each. Unfortunately, I have zero use for them.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed a Burberry Trench is perhaps the only trench coat many will ever have to buy. They do wear like iron! Sizes? Do they include the liners? Traditional or conventional designs?

Just trying to be helpful. :thumbs-up:


----------



## nonartful dodger

Found a pair of BB shells in my size and in great condition (just needed a good clean) for about the same price as a 5 Guys burger, fries, and drink. Nothing else mattered as it seemed like Christmas. I also found a Jamaican made BB relaxed blue oxford with the unlined collar and cuffs.

If there was a bad, a Southwick blazer in immaculate condition that was too big.

Again, it amazes me that a pair of OK contemporary Bostonians go for four times the cost of the BB. I hope that they continue with this practice.


----------



## frosejr

nonartful dodger said:


> If there was a bad, a Southwick blazer in immaculate condition that was too big.


How "too big"? Like a 48L? :icon_smile:


----------



## nonartful dodger

I wear a 42S on a good day. 48L? Maybe. It's on my way home, so I can run by and take some measurements. It was really nice. I don't know if it matters, but I think it was 1/2 lined.


----------



## drlivingston

I one ever wants Southwick or Nick Hilton blazers, all they have to do is head to Birmingham. There are quite a few lounging on the racks in our fair city. Today, I got a pair of NIB Brooks Brothers braces in a beautiful pattern :smile:. The suspender gods have been kind to me lately.


----------



## Chevo

drlivingston said:


> There is a thrift store in Birmingham right now that has two (khaki and a navy) Burberry trench coats for sale in great condition. They have the signature plaid lining and are $19.99 each. Unfortunately, I have zero use for them.


What size, Dr. Livingston?


----------



## Tilton

Blues: Found at least 20 BB OCBDs in good condition in size 18/33 today, all blue or white, all the same monogram. Poor guy, though I do wish he had been a few inches taller and few pounds slimmer.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> though I do wish he had been a few inches taller and few pounds slimmer...


Do you share the same initials?


----------



## Tilton

Nope. Wouldn't give me pause, though.


----------



## CMDC

Tilton said:


> Blues: Found at least 20 BB OCBDs in good condition in size 18/33 today, all blue or white, all the same monogram. Poor guy, though I do wish he had been a few inches taller and few pounds slimmer.


Those were at Village Thrift, right? Saw those yesterday. What a downer. Did grab a BB burgundy unistripe ocbd and JPress tie there, though.


----------



## drlivingston

The Burberry trenches were snapped up before I could get back in the store. However, I was fortunate enough to score a few Sartoria Partenopea ties! It you aren't familiar with these seven-fold beauties, you are missing out.


----------



## Tilton

CMDC said:


> Those were at Village Thrift, right? Saw those yesterday. What a downer. Did grab a BB burgundy unistripe ocbd and JPress tie there, though.


Yup. Hard size to flip and even harder for me to wear. I saw the uni stripe, missed the Press tie. I did pick up a sweet Hackett hacking jacket there, though.


----------



## Acme

I love vintage finds. Yesterday I picked up an old Brooks Brothers machine washable cotton suit. It's a 3/2-roll, sack jacket with flat front, cuffed pants; it's olive in color.

I'm guessing it's from the early sixties. Does anybody know when Brooks Brothers used to use the white neck tag with yellow letters?


----------



## firedancer

Acme said:


> I love vintage finds. Yesterday I picked up an old Brooks Brothers machine washable cotton suit. It's a 3/2-roll, sack jacket with flat front, cuffed pants; it's olive in color.
> 
> I'm guessing it's from the early sixties. Does anybody know when Brooks Brothers used to use the white neck tag with yellow letters?


They used those tags up until the late 90s on their poplin offerings.

Keep in mind you can take poplin in but never let it out.....


----------



## Acme

firedancer said:


> They used those tags up until the late 90s on their poplin offerings.
> 
> Keep in mind you can take poplin in but never let it out.....


Thanks for the information! Maybe it's not as vintage as I thought, but still a nice trad summer suit.


----------



## firedancer

^ usually the white tag in the right inside pocket will have the date made and size. If its still there and legible. They used pretty light ink


----------



## brantley11

Do you frequent America's Thrift Store, Goodwill or Salvation Army in the Birmingham area.



drlivingston said:


> The Burberry trenches were snapped up before I could get back in the store. However, I was fortunate enough to score a few Sartoria Partenopea ties! It you aren't familiar with these seven-fold beauties, you are missing out.


----------



## danielm

Hey Cincinnati thrifters, were any of you at the Goodwill on Springfield Pike around 8:30? Not often I see somebody rocking shell wingtips, thought maybe it was one of us.


----------



## drlivingston

brantley11 said:


> Do you frequent America's Thrift Store, Goodwill or Salvation Army in the Birmingham area.


All of the above... and a few not listed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## brantley11

10-4

I wasn't going to list the good off name secret stores. I have family over there and hit the thrifts up when I'm in town.



drlivingston said:


> All of the above... and a few not listed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## danielm

Blues. Oxxford suit and Hickey Freeman Loro Piana suit. First had numerous badly stitched holes, second had apparently been used in lieu of a urinal.

Brags. Three pairs of Bills Khakis.


----------



## dstarz

Walked into the local Goodwill yesterday whilst waiting for my car to be washed, and walked out with a pristine Tom Ford tie for $1.99!!! No lie!!!


----------



## Hoopscoach

New to this forum:

found a beautiful long herringbone Oxxford mens dress coat from Neiman Marcus. I live in the south so I'm not sure how often I will use it, but I could not resist. Had a tiny tiny hold, but there was no way I could pass it up.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Congrats on that find.

The only thing I don't like about living in the South is that I never get to layer or wear nice coats.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Congrats on that find.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about living in the South is that I never get to layer or wear nice coats.


If I had a nickel for all the times in my youth when I wore shorts at Christmas... Then again, I have seen snow fall in Pensacola. So you might get to wear a nice coat once a generation.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

It's a hard life.. living by the sea, but someone has to do it :biggrin:


----------



## CMDC

Finally had a good day after a series of busts. For me a JPress poplin tie and my first JPress polo. For the exchange will be a number of shirts plus a NWT and unhemmed pair of Ben Silver cream colored wool trousers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> Yup. Hard size to flip and even harder for me to wear. I saw the uni stripe, missed the Press tie. I did pick up a sweet Hackett hacking jacket there, though.


18/34 is my size. Just in case...


----------



## blacksby

Brags: Samsonite garment bag, cordura w/leather trim-$4, Vintage Gap Barn Coat-blue w/suede collar-$6, Land's End Original Oxford button down-$2, Vintage YSL Gabardine tie-$2...as I've jumped into this thrift store hobby just a few months ago I found that all my best clothing has now come from this...it sorta blows me away, and and the same time bums me out that I was wearing such bad clothing prior.lol.


----------



## Chevo

Nice!


drlivingston said:


> The Burberry trenches were snapped up before I could get back in the store. However, I was fortunate enough to score a few Sartoria Partenopea ties! It you aren't familiar with these seven-fold beauties, you are missing out.


----------



## Hitch

Faded blues. Finally a well preserved nicely faded Levi jacket in my size.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> Acme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blues: Found at least 20 BB OCBDs in good condition in size 18/33 today, all blue or white, all the same monogram. Poor guy, though I do wish he had been a few inches taller and few pounds slimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you share the same initials?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Wouldn't give me pause, though.
Click to expand...

I've seen the occasional batch of BB monogrammed OCBDs, and always passed them up. I've assumed no one would want to wear them, because you can't really remove the initials without leaving a mark (there was a thread on that not too long ago). But perhaps I was wrong about that.

So yesterday I when saw a nice OCBD, though it was embroidered, I thought what the heck and picked it up anyway. Coming soon to the thrift exchange, one blue BB Makers USA made blue OCBD with a 16" neck (embroidered TTP on the pocket).

If those are your initials anyway, so much the better. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## benjclark

Brag:
Multi-generation downsizing Sale score. Many ties for $.25/ ea. Mostly private label menswear store from Billings, MT, Reis of New Haven, of that vintage quality, etc. I know, pretty common stuff for most of your neighborhoods, but for northeast Montana, this is huge find. I'm wearing the gold-green with blue stripes rep today. May be my new favorite tie for Spring-Summer.

Lady at check out: "You found the ties!"
Me: "Someone had great taste. I'm excited to find these."
Lady now choked up: "These were my husband's and yes, he always did have good taste. It's good to know they'll still be enjoyed."


----------



## Tilton

We'll see if it sells. Could have another 20-30 of them on here. If someone who is an 18/35 (I rechecked the size on Sunday) in need of 20-30 blue and white OCBDs... Especially with the initials BCP.


----------



## jbarwick

Amazing ties mixed with a sad story. Love the gold and green.


----------



## firedancer

benjclark said:


> Brag:
> Multi-generation downsizing Sale score. Many ties for $.25/ ea. Mostly private label menswear store from Billings, MT, Reis of New Haven, of that vintage quality, etc. I know, pretty common stuff for most of your neighborhoods, but for northeast Montana, this is huge find. I'm wearing the gold-green with blue stripes rep today. May be my new favorite tie for Spring-Summer.
> 
> Lady at check out: "You found the ties!"
> Me: "Someone had great taste. I'm excited to find these."
> Lady now choked up: "These were my husband's and yes, he always did have good taste. It's good to know they'll still be enjoyed."
> 
> View attachment 7751


That's great!


----------



## Tilton

Two pairs of J Crew classic fit lightweight chinos, new, with tags. Both had very minor markings on the cuff, appeared to be chalk dust or something similar. 

Left a pair of VGC Vineyard Vines GTH chinos in mint green. Not my size, but a steal at $7.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> We'll see if it sells. Could have another 20-30 of them on here. If someone who is an 18/35 (I rechecked the size on Sunday) in need of 20-30 blue and white OCBDs... Especially with the initials BCP.












32rollrock? 32rollrock? :biggrin2:


----------



## tuckspub

Very odd, I bought last week on half price Wed. a pair of identical "Cartier" suits, same pattern and fabric, one had been hemmed and taken in on waist the other untouched with all tags present. The "Cartier" part had me puzzled, there was also a Vitale Barberis Canonico tag and made in Italy. When did Cartier start making suits? They were beautifully tailored and I snapped up a Zegna suit in the same size, also mint condition. Could have sold and made a profit but called a friend who travels to the Far East a lot and he reimbursed me for my expenses and even sent an Armani PS along with a thank-you for as he put it, "Deal of the Century". The three suits cost him $75! Any input you can give on Cartier making suits would be appreciated.


----------



## dkoernert

Went to one store today at lunch: 1 Talbott bow tie (First bow tie I have found in 3 years of thrifting, and 58 cents!), several Talbott long ties, a couple BB ties, 2 pairs of Trafalgar braces, One pair of no name braces, and a couple Zegna ties for Ebay.


----------



## fastfiat81

It is a day for finding ties apparently. 8 Hermes, 1 Zegna and 1 Sulka found at lunch today.


----------



## Acme

Most of the stores I frequent cut way down on the number of ties they carry. At the rate I'm going, I don't think I'll ever find a Hermes tie.

I met a dead gentleman at the GW today. Five suits and a sportcoat, all 3/2 roll and fully canvassed. Unfortunately, they were a mix of uninspiring brands (anyone ever heard of House of Worsted Tex or Maurice Rothschild?) and they were straight out of the sixties with ultra slim lapels.

Meanwhile, over on the pants rack, I found a Zanella Unicorn, a pair of grey Bennys, and they were unhemmed. However, they had dark stains liberally applied to one leg below the knee. Oh, well...


----------



## adoucett

Although I did not locate a single tie between 4 stores that interested me, I did have some other fantastic finds!

5 Shirts
BB non-iron buttondown
Gant Cambridge Twill 
Viyella buttondown
Land End authentic madras 
BB Golden Fleece pinstripe

and a Southwick for Paul Stuart jacket that I am very fond of. Now I just need to figure out what to wear it with!

Everything here acquired for under $36. 

Left behind a Charles Tywhitt gingham in pink, Vineyard Vines contrast cuff/collar dress shirt (just looked weird to me), and a Zegna striped shirt because they were too expensive.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Wear that jacket in good health, and with light gray trousers, a light blue or pink OCBD (maybe even white, if you're into that), plus a repp, knit, or dull-finish printed tie, and some kind of square.


----------



## crs

I did not know Norman Hilton made overcoats, but for $10 I acquired a nice gray one, apparently a custom job since the tag in the pocket has a man's name on it. Manufactured in August 1960 in Linden, N.J., a city I drive past every day on my commute.

Also, a leather jacket with an old Banana Republic label (the safari era). I am 53 years old and have never worn a leather jacket or wanted one, but I could not resist this one. Bulky old thing that looks its age.


----------



## Acme

^Banana Republic made a distressed leather bomber jacket that was all the rage for a season or two. My father had one, and I really wanted one, but never bought it. I'd still love to find one...


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thoughts on the following?


----------



## cincydavid

I haven't had a productive thrifting run in weeks...the last thing I bought that was exciting was an ivory Jos A Bank shawl lapel dinner jacket for $13.99 at Goodwill on Springfield Pike in Cincy. I now have yet another piece of formal wear I may never wear, but it could come in handy for a hot weather formal event. It becomes depressing sometimes to walk through a store and see the same stuff over and over. There's a St Vincent de Paul store that has a pair of mismatched Cole Haan bit loafers on the rack, one has been resoled, the other has not. There were initially 2 pairs, and whoever bought a pair didn't look closely and bought one from each pair. They are 13Ds which won't help me anyway, but U wonder how long they will sit there.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

cincydavid said:


> I haven't had a productive thrifting run in weeks...the last thing I bought that was exciting was an ivory Jos A Bank shawl lapel dinner jacket for $13.99 at Goodwill on Springfield Pike in Cincy. I now have yet another piece of formal wear I may never wear, but it could come in handy for a hot weather formal event. It becomes depressing sometimes to walk through a store and see the same stuff over and over. There's a St Vincent de Paul store that has a pair of mismatched Cole Haan bit loafers on the rack, one has been resoled, the other has not. There were initially 2 pairs, and whoever bought a pair didn't look closely and bought one from each pair. They are 13Ds which won't help me anyway, but U wonder how long they will sit there.


I can't speak for all stores, but the one Goodwill by my house color codes them based on arrival and then discounts the colors after so long. I presume they finally get rid of anything after they don't sell on thrift store clearance.


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Today's findings*

Went out for a few hours today and picked up some nice stuff for me and some to trade/ flip.

Sebago vintage dosksides Gary Jobson like new. Pebble grain and gum rubber sole.

Allen Edmonds Urbina- light brown great shape 13 d

Mezlan crocodile Trimmed Loafers dark brown like new 13

Moreschi medium Brown slide ons perfect. Immaculate

Memphisto Dock shoes size 10

Brroks gold button 44 long for me. I've been searching for a year and its perfect.

4 plaid Orvis Shirts XL

2 pair Bills Khaki'S

4 pair of Zanella pants 36

Tyrwhitt white dres shirt

Loro Piana navy 100 cashmere jacket 
Bloomingdales gray cashmere jacket.

couple ties, couple belts, 4 or 5 more pairs of shoes.


----------



## ATL

Heeyooooo. Check Kiton off the thrifting want list!

I just wish it was my size.


----------



## wacolo

ATL said:


> Heeyooooo. Check Kiton off the thrifting want list!
> 
> I just wish it was my size.


----------



## danielm

cincydavid said:


> I haven't had a productive thrifting run in weeks...the last thing I bought that was exciting was an ivory Jos A Bank shawl lapel dinner jacket for $13.99 at Goodwill on Springfield Pike in Cincy. I now have yet another piece of formal wear I may never wear, but it could come in handy for a hot weather formal event. It becomes depressing sometimes to walk through a store and see the same stuff over and over. There's a St Vincent de Paul store that has a pair of mismatched Cole Haan bit loafers on the rack, one has been resoled, the other has not. There were initially 2 pairs, and whoever bought a pair didn't look closely and bought one from each pair. They are 13Ds which won't help me anyway, but U wonder how long they will sit there.


Wow, bummed that I missed that one - I used to stop by Springfield Pike 2x times a week, not so much since I've moved further south/west. I've had a couple of decent runs recently, including a Polo tweed, nice made in USA Polo wool suit, and a decent BB linen shirt.


----------



## dkoernert

If any of you guys come across fishing shirts size med or large (Columbia PFG, Worldwide Sportsman, etc.) in the trenches, let me know.


----------



## my19

Acme said:


> ^Banana Republic made a distressed leather bomber jacket that was all the rage for a season or two. My father had one, and I really wanted one, but never bought it. I'd still love to find one...


I own one, purchased new in 1987, I think. I still wear it occasionally on the coolest days of the Texas winter. Very nice, and made in the USA.


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert said:


> If any of you guys come across fishing shirts size med or large (Columbia PFG, Worldwide Sportsman, etc.) in the trenches, let me know.


Bummer, over the weekend I stumbled upon a trove of fishing shirts. I picked up an Orvis and two PFG shirts for myself but passed on another Orvis and PFG because they were too small for me. I'll check for them on Saturday and report back.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> Bummer, over the weekend I stumbled upon a trove of fishing shirts. I picked up an Orvis and two PFG shirts for myself but passed on another Orvis and PFG because they were too small for me. I'll check for them on Saturday and report back.


Nice, that would be great! I just discovered fishing shirts and desperately want more of them. They work quite well for me in the heat and humidity during the summer in these parts.


----------



## Orgetorix

5x Oxxford flat front pants. All originally about 34x30, some have been taken in. 3 more pairs had moth holes.










Knox Twenty, 7 1/4 Long Oval. With original box.


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert said:


> Nice, that would be great! I just discovered fishing shirts and desperately want more of them. They work quite well for me in the heat and humidity during the summer in these parts.


I have amassed quite a collection of them and it is indeed glorious. I wear them quite often in swampy DC. Are you looking for long sleeve, short sleeve, or both? I see more long sleeve, which is my preference because they are still cool to wear, and they prevent the awful watch tan I'm prone to having by mid May (not to mention skin cancer).


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> I have amassed quite a collection of them and it is indeed glorious. I wear them quite often in swampy DC. Are you looking for long sleeve, short sleeve, or both? I see more long sleeve, which is my preference because they are still cool to wear, and they prevent the awful watch tan I'm prone to having by mid May (not to mention skin cancer).


Either, it doesn't much matter to me. I have a few of both and like them the same.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

RL Purple Label hacking jacket
I have no earthly idea what I'm going to do with this thing, but it was too nice to leave behind.

Let the sleeves out and rock it? or sell it on the bay/exchange?
Perhaps I should search for some breeches and a thoroughbred?

































*AE Del Ray's 
9.5 D
listed for $50 shipped CONUS on the exchange*


----------



## wacolo

Dieu et les Dames said:


> RL Purple Label hacking jacket
> I have no earthly idea what I'm going to do with this thing, but it was too nice to leave behind.
> 
> Let the sleeves out and rock it? or sell it on the bay/exchange?
> Perhaps I should search for some breeches and a thoroughbred?


I would flip it and use the $ to buy something you may have your eye on. I would almost guarantee there will not be enough fabric to let those sleeves down enough. Nice find btw :thumbs-up:


----------



## Acme

^Yes, nice find.

Yesterday I stumbled across a dozen Domenico Spano for Saks 5th Avenue shirts. I've never seen a manufacturer who puts a date tag (month, year of manufacture) in his shirts before.


----------



## crs

I've found other J.Press items before, but this was the first tie. Perfect condition. But kinda ugly. Passed.


----------



## CMDC

On Thursday, driving up w/Mrs. CMDC to see the Flaming Lips in NJ (kicked ass btw) we stopped to grab a bite. Pulled off 95 in Edgewater MD, which I've never heard of. As we're pulling into the restaurant, across the street is a "Thrift Store Center". Its a big building and my wife knows I've seen it. We've got plenty of time so she volunteers a stop after lunch. Unfortunately it produces nothing although they did have a lot of stuff. Didn't seem like a town with a lot of BB, JPress wearing folks but you never know.


----------



## emb1980

Stopped in at Uptown Cheapskate today, and sure glad I did.

I can't find anything other than some fairly light wear. Its just starting to get broken in.

Substandard pics because my wife is out of town....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Was out of town on business last week, and for the entire week. Packed in a rush and forgot to bring along casual shoes. Going to a thrift store looking for something specific never works, as we all know, but there was a GW just around the corner, so it couldn't hurt. Scored a pair of near-new Doc Martens that fit, which isn't that big a deal, but under the circumstances a nice pick up given my next option was Wal Mart. The big prize was right beside the Docs, NWOT and made in Canada to boot (no pun intended):


----------



## blacksby

brags:4 sets of Orvis and Eddie Bauer cedar shoe trees...$3 each pair.
passed on a really decent Harris Tweed for $6...I think I have enough tweeds(blasphemy?) I may drop in on Tuesday and snag it.
blues: Oxxford suit, grey plaid-moths. Very vintage Hickey Freeman suit-stain across the thigh that looked like a bleach line.


----------



## TweedyDon

blacksby said:


> passed on a really decent Harris Tweed for $6...I think I have enough tweeds(blasphemy?).


DEATH TO THE BLASPHEMER!


----------



## eagle2250

emb1980 said:


> Stopped in at Uptown Cheapskate today, and sure glad I did.
> 
> I can't find anything other than some fairly light wear. Its just starting to get broken in.
> 
> Substandard pics because my wife is out of town....


A nice jacket at an incredibly low price = great value. Good hunting emb 1980!


----------



## blacksby

Really though, thanks to you TweedyDon, I have a PBM houndstooth blazer that is unstoppable..that Harris Tweed is no competition...not to mention the Robert Tailor that I also acquired through you.:biggrin:


TweedyDon said:


> DEATH TO THE BLASPHEMER!


----------



## Birdman

Went on my first ever thrifting spree. Went to about four different Goodwills. Only find was a yellow Brooks Brothers shirt. I got so excited when I saw "_Brooks Brothers_" on the tag that I didn't really look it over until I got home. To my dismay, both cuffs were frayed. It almost look like they had been cut, because it was a straight cut across the edges of both sleeves. I sent it to my tailor (my grandmother :smile and will post a pic when I get it back.

I regret leaving an Orvis shirt behind, but the whole thrifting experience was a real rush. I might be hooked. :biggrin:


----------



## adoucett

Not exactly a "Thrift" blues, but I was narrowly outbid on a very nice BB 3/2 summer blazer (with the perfect shoulder size for me!) that came up on eBay.

Guess I'll have to keep looking...


----------



## fastfiat81

Blues: Three Oxxford sportcoats. Moths had a field day on one while the fabric on the other two were ugly and tattered.
Brags: Two Zegna ties for ebay eventually.


----------



## Halbermensch

Blues: 









Found the jacket with no pants, couldn't find the pants anywhere else, and then I noticed the moth hole on the back.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

This will be the title of a chapter in my memoir



Halbermensch said:


> and then I noticed the moth hole on the back.


----------



## Garasaki

Halbermensch said:


> Found the jacket with no pants, couldn't find the pants anywhere else...


 after looking through the entire store for 1 and a half hours....

(another memoire chapter)


----------



## frosejr

Acme said:


> I've never seen a manufacturer who puts a date tag (month, year of manufacture) in his shirts before.


Nordstrom does that, and I think some others do too. Not many though.


----------



## benjclark

Seems like I have an older Lands End shirt with a date tag in it (7/1995 iirc)


----------



## Tilton

frosejr said:


> Nordstrom does that, and I think some others do too. Not many though.


I have found many jackets with month/date stamps. Never seemed so unusual to me.


----------



## jfelixg

I had a Thrift Store Miracle yesterday.

Gettinig dressed in the morning I decided I needed some new pants. I decided I would buy, at retail, a pair or Bills Khakis pants, in a medium dark shade.

I went to my usual thrift store after work, and, walking past the trousers, one pair out of dozens stood out and beckoned to me. I checked them out and they were Bills, olive, in my size.


----------



## frosejr

jfelixg said:


> I had a Thrift Store Miracle yesterday.
> 
> Gettinig dressed in the morning I decided I needed some new pants. I decided I would buy, at retail, a pair or Bills Khakis pants, in a medium dark shade.
> 
> I went to my usual thrift store after work, and, walking past the trousers, one pair out of dozens stood out and beckoned to me. I checked them out and they were Bills, olive, in my size.


^^+1000!!!!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Today I need a new pair of Indy boots. 

​*crosses fingers*


----------



## Tilton

Blues: Southwick camel sack, gorged on by moths. 
Brags: Alden plain toe boots for $100 brand new in box at a warehouse sale. They had several pairs of Aldens, none even close to my size, but my dad was pleased with them as a birthday gift yesterday.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I stopped by a favorite honey hole on my post Memorial Day stride of pride and found two pairs of 10 D boots; 1 Rios of Mercedes and the other Frye (pre-China).


----------



## Patrick06790

Blues: Old Brooks, Press suits galore — all about one full size too small for me. Including a BB tweed suit, in a sort of golden heather color. The owner must have been 5'6".

And an Andover Shop three-piece soft tweed. First thing I noticed were the moth bites on the lapel. Gack.


----------



## wacolo

A Christys Panama, RRL Selvedge for me, and some random PS's


Shirts and some Lafonte and Peoples frames


And a big ole honkin's Hermes Scarf


Not shown are two NWT VV ties for the Alpha Omega Alpha Honor Medical Society. No blues to speak of as this was my best haul in a while.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Goodness, that is quite a haul.


----------



## Dmontez

I am hoping you guys can help me. I am looking to cut up a pair of cordovan shell shoes in color #8 or lighter to make a new watch band. Condition makes no difference to me neither does size. The only requisite I have is that it cannot be black. Please if you have anything or find anything I will be happy to reimburse you and of course pay for shipping.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Two BB non-irons -- one of which I spotted from all the way across the store, thought "I like that tattersall," and made a bee-line for. My size, and the kind of spread-collar checked shirt the Anglophile in me has been wanting.

Blues is that the other one was a french blue pinpoint... and I was pretty anti-french blue, but the allure of not having to iron got to me. I only really _hate_ that shade with suits and ties -- maybe since I'm wearing it on its own, over khakis and loafers, I'll like it a bit more.


----------



## Chevo

Most folks here seem to live in places where there are great thrift stores. Good on you as this place has none. I am jealous...lol


----------



## tuckspub

Chevo, you could probably score some used ML Leddy boots, I lived for a number of years in SA. If you look on Ebay almost anything with a Leddy tag reaches a good price. Then you could make a profit on the boots and afford to make a trip to Dallas where there are a number of good thrifts.


----------



## danielm

Went out after the stores started restocking post Memorial Day. Steven Alan pink and white university stripe OCBD, Paul Stuart tie, 3x Chipp/Chippmunk creations ties, Burberry, 6 staple BB ties, bought the black shoes just for the trees, and some vintage LL Bean made in Maine boots.


----------



## benjclark

Are those Chipp emblematics?


----------



## danielm

Two of the Chipps are holiday themed - one has Easter eggs, the other has reindeer. The last is sacks full of money with wings, I think.


----------



## benjclark

Cool! I could wear that sack of flying money today ...


----------



## danielm

I've had a lot of luck finding Chipps lately. 7 in the last two months, 6 emblematic and one a beautiful silk regimental stripe made in England.


----------



## benjclark

Never found one in the wild, but Montana is a long way from Connecticut in a lot of ways.


----------



## tuckspub

Made quite a haul today, sale day on clothes at my favorite store. One BB suit with two pairs of trousers in the same pattern, a Zegna suit, Corleiani jacket, Zegna jacket, a Tom James jacket, a Canali jacket and one other, I'm not sure of the maker, dropped off most at the cleaners. I am building up some inventory and once I get a mannequin I'll list them on Ebay starting on a Saturday. There were a few other pieces that either were stained or moth eaten that I passed on. The only thing this week that fit me was a couple of pair of BB shorts unused, I just can't walk away from some of the bargains even when they aren't in my size.


----------



## danielm

Today. 2x NWOT BB button downs, Bills Khakis, 3x BB ties, Zegna tie, Etro paisley tie, NWOB Brooks Brothers captoes, Brookscool suit.

I am officially on a hot streak. Can't wait to try my luck in Boston (two weeks away!)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Raping and pillaging the Cincy thrifts again, Daniel. Nicely done.


----------



## AshScache

Collation point next time I come to visit my in-laws I'm going to go through the Cincinnati thrift stores looking for 48's…!

Might be the only way to snap my current cold streak (though got a pair of black AE sagamore's and no-name back double monk straps both in decent shape at the Smyrna goodwill yesterday; can't decide if they fit well enough to keep or whether to pass them on....


----------



## leisureclass

Danielm: You didn't hear? All the Boston thrifts will be closed in two weeks, for an, um, special holiday... (anything to keep that luck outta my thrifts!)

Wacolo: Also amazing luck, jealous of those shades, and the lady in your life is pretty spoiled to end up with a scarf like that. My wife was eyeing the Hermes scarves in the airport the other day, and then the sales lady said the prices and they were so expensive I thought I miss heard her.


----------



## danielm

Aw crud. Closed on the undisclosed day my wife and I set aside for thrifting, what are the chances.  I figured my chances of finally thrifting some Aldens would be much higher considering the location. Of course, I still have to find the local shops for my 1 day run...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB CC 1/4 zip
100% Supima
Medium
listed on the exchange!










AE Lombard's
My size and almost no wear, oh so satisfying.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Only Aldens I've seen in a few years of regular thrifting in the area were either trashed, or in the hands of another shopper...

​Good luck to you


----------



## AlanC

Found a pair of Eastland mocs "Made in Freeport, Maine" yesterday. I'm wearing them now. Here after some TLC.


----------



## jfelixg

OMFG!

I just stopped in my local thrift after lunch and found:

1 Pair Alden Black Shell Cordovan Norwegian Oxfords (954)
1 Pair Alden Burgundy Shell Cordovan Monk Strap Oxfords (2210)


















Both in 8/10 condition, Size 9B/D- one size too small for me. Maybe I'll cut them up for a watch band or a cat collar.

Yesterday I got a sport coat and it came with a free yarmulke in the pocket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

jfelixg said:


> Both in 8/10 condition, Size 9B/D- one size too small for me. Maybe I'll cut them up for a watch band or a cat collar.


That's probably the best trolling I've ever read.


----------



## Tilton

Pretty harsh racism, considering this is the thrifting thread.


----------



## brantley11

Blues: 2 Pair of Florsheim Imperial/Royal Imperial Burgundy Shell LWB Size 13---Leather was in good shape, but inside was dark and cracking with stitching come apart. One of them had a split lace eye. I left them because I wouldn't feel good about selling them to some one else.

Brag: Allen Edmonds Cambridge Shell 13 EE great shape.


----------



## CMDC

A couple of BB sport shirts for the exchange and a JPress shirt for me.

Blues: A Criterion Collection Samurai Trilogy. I go to pay, assuming that the discs are behind the counter (cases are empty). No, I'm told. They must have been stolen. I tried to explain that perhaps they should change their procedure of dealing w/DVDs. I don't think I was convincing enough as they didn't seem too distressed.


----------



## jfelixg

It has been suggested that I made up the Alden shoes just to troll the watch band guy. This is not the case. I really did find the shoes (and the yarmulke), and I plan on putting them on the exchange or ebay when I get a minute. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

jfelixg said:


> It has been suggested that I made up the Alden shoes just to troll the watch band guy. This is not the case. I really did find the shoes (and the yarmulke), and I plan on putting them on the exchange or ebay when I get a minute. I'll keep you posted.


I was mostly kidding. But good, flip 'em on the exchange or the bay. Going forward, that's my policy for _really_ nice things that won't fit me. Thank god they are a size smaller, because then I'd be terribly tempted.

I don't know how much you'll get for the yarmulke, of course. :icon_viking:


----------



## stewartu

Anyone recognize any of these accoutrements?


----------



## phyrpowr

stewartu said:


> Anyone recognize any of these accoutrements?


Uhhh...yes, yes, those are definitely mine, left them in the pocket of the opera cloak I donated...wherever you are (been doing a lot of traveling, lately, harrumph) Just post them on, my good fellow, and you may keep the thingy upper left (is that a fan??)


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC said:


> A couple of BB sport shirts for the exchange and a JPress shirt for me.
> 
> Blues: A Criterion Collection Samurai Trilogy. I go to pay, assuming that the discs are behind the counter (cases are empty). No, I'm told. They must have been stolen. I tried to explain that perhaps they should change their procedure of dealing w/DVDs. I don't think I was convincing enough as they didn't seem too distressed.


Ouch. That really hurts.


----------



## Orgetorix

stewartu said:


> Anyone recognize any of these accoutrements?


Uh, I'm interested in the pipes if they're available!


----------



## stewartu

Orgetorix said:


> Uh, I'm interested in the pipes if they're available!


Thats a Dunhill Root Briar size 1 from 1965, an Erik Nording, and a Peterson Aran Dublin. Alongside a crocodile skin wallet, a ST Dupont Linge 1 lighter and an older Dunhill lighter.


----------



## caravan70

CMDC said:


> Blues: A Criterion Collection Samurai Trilogy. I go to pay, assuming that the discs are behind the counter (cases are empty). No, I'm told. They must have been stolen. I tried to explain that perhaps they should change their procedure of dealing w/DVDs. I don't think I was convincing enough as they didn't seem too distressed.


I don't think I've ever seen a Criterion (single or set) at a thrift. A shame about those discs!


----------



## RS52

*My finds*

On Saturday I went in to a recently opened thrift store. I found two Oxxford suits in 42R. One medium grey, the other dark blue. However, I am not even close to that size. My brag is a navy blazer in my size. It is currently, at the dry cleaners then off for alterations. One thing that puzzles me is that it had no label or any evidence that it had a label and it had been removed. The only thing in the interior was a generic dry clean only label. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Acme

Stopped in today and found five Armani suits, courtesy of a dead gentleman. But he must have died angry, since I could only find three of the pants, and on closer inspection, those three suits had some minor issues that prevented me from buying them.

​Someone also donated several tab collar shirts. I don't see those every day.


----------



## adoucett

A lot of unfruitful trips recently. I made the mistake of going to one store on their "Memorial Day 1/2 price on everything sale" and the place was mad scene. I much prefer being the only one in the store I guess...

Anyways, these aren't the greatest _brags_, but I did find these shirts

Gant "Soft Twill" button down in red. PM me if you want it.

I don't normally look for Izod at thrifts, but this one seemed of higher than average quality and an in pattern that I liked

J.Crew Ludlow dress shirt that I'll save for fall, but the 120's fabric is pretty nice


----------



## adoucett

A pretty good haul for my local store today!

-A Charles Tyrwhitt slim fit shirt in my size.
I'm absolutely in love with the feel of this fabric! Superb! 

-A oxford buttondown from Gitman Brothers for Saks. While there was no mention of GB on the shirt, the MOP buttons tipped me off to the idea that it might be one.
I then found the "RN" code and compared it to another Gitman shirt I owned. Sure enough, it matched! 

And a few items not in my size I plan to sell on the exchange or elsewhere

Two J.Crew corduroy sport coats, size L, one a 3/2 roll 

-A size 16 Ralph Lauren OCBD in white (you know the one).

-A J.Crew blue striped buttondown shirt in 16-16.5

PM me if you want first dibs!


----------



## jfelixg

Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Sport Coat. Perfect for summer in Georgia. Some pre-mended moth holes, but serviceable.


----------



## ATL

Today was pretty good.




























All made by ....


----------



## VintageFan

Hi, I'm new here, joined after asking Andy a question  I'm female, love thrifting, and enjoy seeing others' thrifting finds 

Would anyone like instructions on machine-washing cashmere sweaters? I'd be happy to share, but don't want to waste space if it is of no value to anyone, OR if similar has already been posted.

I loathe what drycleaning does to cashmere sweaters, and have rehabbed MANY thrift store finds to be soft, fluffy, gorgeous again with the washing machine and some care .....


----------



## TweedyDon

Welcome!

And please *do* share the tips on washing cashmere!



VintageFan said:


> Hi, I'm new here, joined after asking Andy a question  I'm female, love thrifting, and enjoy seeing others' thrifting finds
> 
> Would anyone like instructions on machine-washing cashmere sweaters? I'd be happy to share, but don't want to waste space if it is of no value to anyone, OR if similar has already been posted.
> 
> I loathe what drycleaning does to cashmere sweaters, and have rehabbed MANY thrift store finds to be soft, fluffy, gorgeous again with the washing machine and some care .....


----------



## VintageFan

Thanks for the welcome, TweedyDon

You can machine wash cashmere sweaters, if your washing machine has a gentle/wool/"hand wash" setting. This has saved me a TON of money, and has rehabilitated many sweaters that have gone to the drycleaner too often (they get flattened down, and lose their softness if they are drycleaned frequently).

For your first attempt, I suggest you try an older sweater that you won't be totally destroyed over, if it doesn't come out quite perfectly, BUT I have not (to this point, after 14 years of machine washing cashmere) ever had a failure.

Use a gentle soap, such as Woolite or one of the ones that are specifically made for cashmere. (I personally use whatever it is we are using for regular washing, powder or liquid).

The maximum # of sweaters you should wash at once is 2. Otherwise they might bind up and rub each other's fibers, potentially resulting in damage to the fibers. If you do wash 2 at the same time, they should be a similar color. Machine wash ONLY if there is no trim, embroidery, sequins, etc. I have never washed a cashmere sweater that is 2 or more colours, only sweaters that are all one colour. (Except for a couple of reversible ones, but that isn't for the novice washer  -- so my advice is don't try an argyle until you are confident!)

Set your machine to low water level, GENTLE cycle, COLD wash and rinse. 
Do up any buttons or zippers or closures.
Turn your sweater inside-out.
Put your sweater in a WHITE pillowcase (separate pillow case for each sweater, if doing 2).
Tie the pillowcase closed.
Fill the washing machine, add the soap, add the bagged up sweater.
Turn on the machine and let it run.
Remove sweater from the machine as soon as the cycle is done.
Block the sweater into shape and dry flat on a white or off-white towel. Align the seams, adjust the shoulders, make sure the neck is sitting correctly, because how you lay it out to dry is how it WILL dry.
If your sweater is a bit wrinkly when it dries, a quick bit of time in a moist bathroom (post-shower is when I do it) hanging on a padded hanger should remove the wrinkles. Do NOT leave the sweater hanging on a hanger for more than an hour or two.

Feel free to ask questions. I'd like to contribute to the site if possible/as possible!


----------



## leisureclass

Amazing stuff today, BB and B. Pulitzer repps and a hand blocked Liberty of London foulard for me, and and Andover Shop summer weight 3/2 sack in a small size (maybe a 36S) and an Norman Hilton for Arthur Adler Donegal 3/2 tweed sack (in a 42S) that will soon be looking for a home...


----------



## dkoernert

I went to check out a new Goodwill in town. I think its in an old Wal Mart, so it is absolutely enormous. I walked out with 4 BB OCBD's for myself, a Barbour tattersall for myself, and found my first pair of Bills ever. Unfortunately they were 40 waist with about an 18 inch inseam. I thought they were shorts for a brief second. I was in there for a while and didn't even make it through the whole men's section.


----------



## adoucett

Sounds like an amazing place. Wish I could check it out! The ones in my area are absolutely tiny by comparison. One I've been to in Lee, Massachusetts is literally under 1,000 square feet.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

This morning I shamelessly pushed a cart full of shoes to the register :devil:


----------



## Dmontez

:icon_hailthee:


Dieu et les Dames said:


> This morning I shamelessly pushed a cart full of shoes to the register :devil:


----------



## adoucett

I hardly ever see a single pair that nice, let alone 6 of them!!! 

Really like those spectator boat shoes. How much did you pay a pair? 

Sometimes I see (good looking) shoes really marked up, but recently my girlfriend scored a new pair for $1.


----------



## Tilton

Are those suede pennys PRL?


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Found a linen sport coat today in my local Goodwill. Though it's more Anglo-American than trad--it has slightly padded shoulders and darts--it is made in USA, has patch pockets and a single vent back and, most importantly, was $5. I am satisfied. :biggrin:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thanks guys.

Tilton, they're J&M 8.5 D made in Italy with camp moc soles. Only about 5 sizes too small for you!

The rest you ask? Clockwise..

10.5 M Sperry "Charter Collection" 
12 D J. Crew lug soled boots. They're not alden, maybe redwing. Regardless, they are heavier than a sack of hammers.
10.5 D AE "Stowe" tassels 
8.5 D J&M "Heritage" USA made spectators
the last two are both 11EE by Lands End, brown and black wingtips

They're all barely worn if at all and in excellent condition, except the boots which are caked in mud. I'll take care of those later. 

If I didn't have so much financial management homework to cover I would already have half of them on the exchange.


----------



## Tilton

Nah, I didn't want them, but that short tongue has sort of been their thing lately.

I have a very similar pair of Sperry's, except where yours are tan, mine are Carolina blue. I've had them for at least six or seven years and they look brand new. Damned hard to wear without looking costumed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

These are way too comfy to part with. Padded like sneakers, but a bit sleeker and with the siped/non-marking soles.










The uppers on these J Crew boots look like cxl. I bet they look great when after I clean them up.


----------



## wacolo

Picked up two pair of button fly khakis marked  ARIEL AIZENAY. Mild double forward plealts and great material. Took them straight to the tailor. Not much I can find out about them, but I surmise they are some sort of French military surplus. I also picked up some Versace tie and some tweed PRL FF to to flip.

Blues - A cashmere sportcoat from Field English Tailors belonging to the late Ambassador to Suriname. Too expensive and the nice lady behind the counter wanted to see if it would fit her husband.

I did find a pair of navy gabs I was sure from a distance were Majer or some other staple. Turns out they were Banana Republic, hella old, and made in Japan of really nice wool. Stumbling across things like that is one of my favorite parts of thrifting :icon_smile:


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> These are way too comfy to part with. Padded like sneakers, but a bit sleeker and with the siped/non-marking soles.


Nice find! I need summer shoes like those, but never run across them.



wacolo said:


> I did find a pair of navy gabs I was sure from a distance were Majer or some other staple. Turns out they were Banana Republic, hella old, and made in Japan of really nice wool. Stumbling across things like that is one of my favorite parts of thrifting :icon_smile:


I'm with you on that, vintage BR finds are cool.


----------



## adoucett

Well, technically this was an eBay purchase but it was at thrift store prices 
Appears to be a variation of the "Fun" Shirt where the front/arms are yellow stripe,
and the back panel is a blue stripe.

Question: Ever see one like this before, and would *YOU *wear it?
I think I'll break it out on special occasions 

I also discovered there is a _tiny_ church-run thrift shop in the town next to me that I'd never noticed before.
I assumed it would be a dud, but instead these turned up:

BB patchwork madras shorts. The waist was about an inch too big, so I just moved the button over.
Is that legal?


----------



## CMDC

Somebody my size forgot to pick up their drycleaning--a Canali, Barney's, plus 3 nice Nordstrom pinpoints. Also a couple nice polos including a like new Lacoste.

Several offerings for the exchange coming including a really old JPress wash-n-wear sportcoat. Never seen the label like this one has.


----------



## crs

Two-day run:

Two Hickey-Freeman sport coats, bunch of LL Bean flannel, a muted plaid Hathaway sport shirt that I really like for autumn, tan Polo loafers made in USA (any idea who made RL shoes here?). 

Wife went up to visit sister in Connecticut and I sent the following for brother-in-law and/or his grown sons: black shell Florsheim PTB, black Florsheim gunboats, couple LLB flannels, Waltham mechanical, Timex mechanical, Timex automatic. Wife said, jeez, these shoes must weigh four pounds each.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Made 1 stop today and picked up a few items for me as always and I few to trade.

(2) pairs Brooks 1818 flat front dress pants black and navy. My size!!!
(4) pair of like new Zanella slacks
(1) pair Canali Slacks
(2) pairs of Garduer jeans Black and Tan my size!!!
(9) Brooks Brothers Makers non-iron dress shirts stripes and solids. Like new!!!
(1) TM lewin dress shirts and tie
Pal Zaleri 100 percent cashmere loro Piana jacket
Canali Cashmere blend jacket
(2) nice wool Canali Jackets
Vestimenta Tuxedo jacket. 
Canali gray with blue stripe suit. very very nice. 

Great stop!


----------



## Hitch

Geez Hoop makes my LLB chamois find seem like a dirty kleenex, great work .


----------



## Jeremy_C

I try to visit a few thrift stores a week. Here's todays haul.










$5 vintage Burberry coat.


























$5 vintage jacket. I'm unfamiliar with this brand but its the first working button coat I've across thrifting. Hopefully, not the last. 

























$4 Armani Silk tie. Not sure if its authentic but if it is I have to try and figure out how to erase the God awful price tag Goodwill uses.


















$1 Pocket Square









All will be on ebay or on the forums for sale except the pocket square.


----------



## danielm

Just finished my Boston thrift run. Did not find any Aldens, only came across one pair of beaten Allen Edmonds, but I picked up quite a bit of other stuff. Mostly a blur, I'll try to post pics once I get it all sorted out...


----------



## dkoernert

I went back to that new Goodwill yesterday to try to pick through the whole thing. Little did I know, there was an "outlet" attached to it. One of those deals where everything is in giant bins and clothes are sold by the pound. I spent a good hour digging through piles before I realized that all they do is throw the reject junk in there.


----------



## Jeremy_C

My wife and I decided to stop by a Goodwill we've never visited before. It isn't in the best part of town so we weren't sure what we'd find. It turned out to be our biggest haul yet.










My wife picked up:
4 books
2 pair of shorts
1 pair of pants
1 sweater
3 dresses

Here's my haul:
1 Silk tie not pictured.
1 pair of burgundy tassel loafers not pictured.

$10 Brooks Brothers Suit. It's my size but I may sell it to feed my thrifting obsession. 


















$10 John Weitz Suit. 



























$9 each. Not the finest suits but since they fit me I couldnt resist the prices. I need to hem the pants but being that I'm trying to wear suits more often I'll hold on to them until I can replace them. Stafford on the right and American Living on the left.


















$12 Canali Orphan jacket



























On the way I out I saw a J. Campbell leather belt brand new for $3. I put the bags in the car and ran back in for it.


----------



## ATL

BRAG. 


First thrift find that has fit reasonably well off the rack in a long time. $6

Polo Italy by Corneliani.


----------



## drlivingston

A few of my recent acquisitions. All headed for the exchange or the bay.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

minty Polo










Dior formal shirt










Pendleton v-neck
coming to an exchange near you this fall!


----------



## jfelixg

This is a good month thrifting. Today i found a nice run of accessories: seven VERY square BB ties, a BB cummerbund, a Talbot Grenadine tie, a nice black & white pocket square, and a child size New Zealand Rugby Jersey for the boy.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wqpiqtkgkywxl3q/Photo Jun 11, 9 37 56 PM.jpg


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg, I was curious about the better thrift stores in Atlanta. Are the better stores inside or outside the 285 beltway? Are there any good thrift stores in the Buckhead area?


----------



## Jeremy_C

jfelixg said:


> This is a good month thrifting. Today i found a nice run of accessories: seven VERY square BB ties, a BB cummerbund, a Talbot Grenadine tie, a nice black & white pocket square, and a child size New Zealand Rugby Jersey for the boy.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wqpiqtkgkywxl3q/Photo Jun 11, 9 37 56 PM.jpg


Wow. GREAT haul.

Please, pm me if they are for sale!


----------



## Tilton

Pretty good tie haul today. $23 total. Especially pleased because I haven't set foot in a thrift in two or three weeks now and these are all like-new, except one, which has a slight knot wrinkle.

Look for many of these on the Thrift Exchange soon. Maybe not the elephants, though.










Andover Shop, Ferragamo, Ferragamo, Ferragamo, Brooks Makers










Brooks Makers, Brooks Makers, Brooks "BASICS", Brooks Makers










Brooks Makers


----------



## CMDC

Ridiculous tie haul today.

5 Atkinson's Irish Poplin










2 Madder's from Saks and Drake's navy grenadine










Zegna, Zegna, Brooks, Canali, Fumagalli's wool/silk blend










Some of these may end up on the exchange.


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## Acme

^Nice!


----------



## wacolo

CMDC said:


> Ridiculous tie haul today.
> 
> 5 Atkinson's Irish Poplin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Madder's from Saks and Drake's navy grenadine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zegna, Zegna, Brooks, Canali, Fumagalli's wool/silk blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these may end up on the exchange.


----------



## adoucett

A trip today yielded just a single tie- a seersucker from J.crew. 

Now, it's cotton, and a tad bit wrinkled, (apart from the usual seersuckery way). 

Any suggestions on how to straighten her out?


----------



## Hitch

Patagonia button fly jeans, just a touch too long.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> jfelixg, I was curious about the better thrift stores in Atlanta. Are the better stores inside or outside the 285 beltway? Are there any good thrift stores in the Buckhead area?


There are absolutely no thrift stores in Atlanta. :devil:


----------



## jfelixg

ATL said:


> There are absolutely no thrift stores in Atlanta. :devil:


True. None. Nothing. Nothing to see here. Move along. All played out. Dunzo. As you were.


----------



## Acme

Found my first Alan Flusser suits yesterday, three of them. The real Flusser, not the Steinmart label. Two had gone a bit shiny, so I could only buy one.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Alan Flusser shirts.. Am I supposed to be sccoping those up? Sportcoats too? I've been passing them by all along.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Alan Flusser shirts.. Am I supposed to be sccoping those up? Sportcoats too? I've been passing them by all along.


There are two Alan Flusser lines that I am aware of. One is high end, and the other is sold at Steinmart. I believe the high end stuff is made for Alan by Martin Greenfield.

Most of the Alan Flusser I see when thrifting is the Steinmart variety, and I pass it by. Here's what the Steinmart label looks like:









The three suits I found had different labels. Two were black labels that said Alan Flusser for Saks, and the third label looked like

If you find a label that looks like the one in mack11211's listing, you could buy that. It's a bit like the difference between Ralph Lauren green labels and Ralph Lauren Purple Label.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thanks for the illustrations and the analogy. I used to pass over the best things before joining this forum!


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thanks for the illustrations and the analogy. I used to pass over the best things before joining this forum!


You're very welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## conductor

Nice haul CMDC - I've always like the Atkinson's - great feel to the material.


----------



## conductor

Great blazer 32 - does it fit you?


----------



## drlivingston

Nothing much to speak of today. Mostly blues... However, I did pick up a barely worn pair of AE walnut Strands in 12D for $14.99. They are a little too big for me but I will count them as a brag anyway. Someone will want them.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jfelixg

Sweet shoes, Dr Livingston!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Jeez DL, like c'est pas grave. Those are a great find!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

This is the label I always see.
Pick-up or pass?












Acme said:


> There are two Alan Flusser lines that I am aware of. One is high end, and the other is sold at Steinmart. I believe the high end stuff is made for Alan by Martin Greenfield.
> 
> Most of the Alan Flusser I see when thrifting is the Steinmart variety, and I pass it by. Here's what the Steinmart label looks like:
> 
> View attachment 8074
> 
> 
> The three suits I found had different labels. Two were black labels that said Alan Flusser for Saks, and the third label looked like
> 
> If you find a label that looks like the one in mack11211's listing, you could buy that. It's a bit like the difference between Ralph Lauren green labels and Ralph Lauren Purple Label.


----------



## jfelixg

Another good day for thrifting. Sold my alden shoes for an a$$load of money on eBay, and then found a McQueen Style Baracuta Harrington G9 Jacket in my size at a suburban drive-by thrift shop. it is a made in taiwan version, but still, that has been one of my thrifting targets for the last year. All i need is a Kiton and an Isaia and I'll be ready to retire.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Those monk straps went up pretty high. Congrats on the flip and the find.



jfelixg said:


> Another good day for thrifting. Sold my alden shoes for an a$$load of money on eBay, and then found a McQueen Style Baracuta Harrington G9 Jacket


----------



## 32rollandrock

conductor said:


> Great blazer 32 - does it fit you?


Sadly, no. And I fear that it won't fit anyone. Measurements--get this--are: P2P, 19.75; BOC, 29.25; sleeves 25.5 and (gulp) shoulders, 16.75.

Yikes.

It was one of those deals where it just jumped out from the rack, screaming "Now for something completely different." I did some research and found that the maker supplied collegiate blazers (the kind with emblems) as long ago as 1930 for such schools as Boston College and Vassar. There wasn't much online, but I believe that they went defunct in 1980 and made, at some point, school band uniforms.

https://vcomeka.com/vccc/items/show/1377


----------



## wacolo

That is the Stein Mart version. pass.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> This is the label I always see.
> Pick-up or pass?


----------



## ogredave

Would you have bought this? Rough size 15.5 - 33, didn't see any stains, one tiny rip on the inside of the dart under label. Was tempted to buy it and remove the pocket and hope the holes close upon washing. $13 for sea island cotton.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
I would have bought it if those were my initials. Otherwise, it's a pass. If you're going to wear something with someone else's monogram, you might as well leave the Goodwill tag on for everyone to see.


----------



## adoucett

I think his intention was to remove the pocket with the monogramming on it


----------



## ogredave

adoucett said:


> I think his intention was to remove the pocket with the monogramming on it


Yes, just not sure how it'd work out .. never tried it (did Google it, looked like mixed results). Shirt felt really nice (of course).


----------



## adoucett

Found this Brooks Brothers polo, it's of the Pima Cotton variety and has no logo. The fabric is heavier and softer than the pique polos.

It has some interesting weaving around the sleeves, very similar to the BB Pima cotton sweater.



Also, this tie from J.Crew. What would you wear it with?


----------



## CMDC

^I found a grey BB polo like that I while back---still have it if anyone's interested. Think it's a Large. Agree that it's an interesting piece. Softer, yet more substantial. Wish it had been my size.


----------



## adoucett

You would think with all the people who despise logos (maybe 80% of this forum?) they would offer it on their website, but it appears that they do not. The overall quality seems a notch above the "Performance polo" of which I have several.


----------



## AlanC

I've had good success with removing shirt pockets. Do it very carefully. Wash, hang to dry. I think it should disappear.

I would have bought it.


----------



## tonylumpkin

AlanC said:


> I've had good success with removing shirt pockets. Do it very carefully. Wash, hang to dry. I think it should disappear.
> 
> I would have bought it.


+1 with the caveat that you need to judge whether the body of the shirt has faded more than the area covered by the pocket. The under pocket area will have seen less sun than the rest of the shirt and, in some colors, will stand out.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Oops, my bad. I think there was a thread not too long ago on removing pockets from BB OCBD's (apparently, some folks prefer pocketless). Couldn't find it, but there have been several discussions ont eh subject.

Here's one on taking off monograms--results were apparently mixed.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ly-Removed-Monograms&highlight=pocket+removal

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=81326



ogredave said:


> Yes, just not sure how it'd work out .. never tried it (did Google it, looked like mixed results). Shirt felt really nice (of course).


----------



## Orgetorix

The cobbler down the street from my office has a small shelf of unclaimed shoes for sale. There's rarely anything worthwhile, but I got these alligator bluchers today:


----------



## wacolo

AlanC said:


> I've had good success with removing shirt pockets. Do it very carefully. Wash, hang to dry. I think it should disappear.
> 
> I would have bought it.


+1 . Generally you are fine, as long as it is a must iron. It virtually never works with non-irons as the holes from the stitching never seem to close.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Most days, I dash through the thrifts--anything more than ten minutes is an eternity. You get to know the stock, or think that you do. Today, I had some time to make a serious comb at SA and it paid off. The trousers had been there at least a week. Not sure about the shirt. Bonus: Both fit, and I'm in need of point collar dress shirts (and yes, it really is that white in real life).


----------



## adoucett

I found her button-down cousin from Saks.










Looked up the RN number to determine it was Gitman made. Does your have MOP buttons?


----------



## ogredave

Thanks for the feedback about the shirt, now I know for next time. I checked and it's no longer there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> I found her button-down cousin from Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked up the RN number to determine it was Gitman made. Does your have MOP buttons?


Too funny. No, it doesn't have MOP buttons and, truth be told, the sleeves are a tad long. With alterations, I'll be into this puppy for nearly $30, which seems an awful lot, but I really like this shirt. The fabric is just right, not too heavy, not too light, and the collar is perfect for bow ties, which I think look best with just an eensy extra bit of collar point showing, and this one is just right.


----------



## midnight2six

ogredave said:


> Would you have bought this? Rough size 15.5 - 33, didn't see any stains, one tiny rip on the inside of the dart under label. Was tempted to buy it and remove the pocket and hope the holes close upon washing. $13 for sea island cotton.


You could always try removing the monogram first, the holes might close up easier than a removed pocket. Or leaving it for winter wear, where it'll be covered up. However I don't think I would have bought it in the first instance.


----------



## Aidan Kiely

I found a couple of interesting items lately. A vintage paul stuart crochet square tie:










And a couple of black watch wool pants. Huntington (44R, short legs)":









Polo Ralph Lauren 34R:









Also picked up some decent BB button downs, and a Thomas Pink that is unfortunately too large.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> This is the label I always see.
> Pick-up or pass?


What wacolo said. Pass up that label.


----------



## Acme

Aidan Kiely said:


> I found a couple of interesting items lately. A vintage paul stuart crochet square tie...


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Most days, I dash through the thrifts--anything more than ten minutes is an eternity.


Congrats on the Gitman. I love to find those.

Ten minutes? I can't get out of a thrift store in less than 30 minutes, and that's if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## adoucett

For me it depends if they organize by size... 

If they don't, it means looking through dozens of XL and an array of other sizes that won't do. Thankfully most of the stores I frequent have started doing this, but then occasionally I'm tempted to look through the other sizes as well because good stuff ALWAYS gets occasionally miscategorized (eg, finding 15.5 shirts in the large section) so it almost negates the organization in a way xD


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> For me it depends if they organize by size...


I always look through the entire rack, I never trust a thrift store to organize by size effectively.


----------



## AlanC

It's also true that sometimes items are hidden by other shoppers. Also, sometimes items are picked up, carried, then set back down in the wrong place. Never trust that the sizing categories are correct.


----------



## Jeremy_C

I too check every rack. I recently just started checking the pants rack after finding great orphans in the jacket section. Persistence paid off and I scored twice concerning suits being separated but have honestly struck out more times than scoring. Its all about the hunt for me!


----------



## Aidan Kiely

Acme said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks! I guess I'd been lurking too long...


----------



## ogredave

AlanC said:


> It's also true that sometimes items are hidden by other shoppers. Also, sometimes items are picked up, carried, then set back down in the wrong place. Never trust that the sizing categories are correct.


I should have hid that shirt in the women's section.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

No trad brags today, but I did run across an old cobbler on the far side of downtown with a great variety of shoe care accessories.










FS:
42 R BB Grey Suit
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-light-and-blue-pattern&p=1415379#post1415379


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Today's haul*

Went in to town today and stopped at a few places.

Nubuck suede shoes by Muse Atlanta like new size 13 for me!

A Testoni brown loafers in great shape 12

Allen Edmonds chestnut Bridgeton tassel loafers size 10

(3) BB non iron shirts 15.5 / 32

Burberry current model charcoal striped suit from Barney's

Brooks Brothers Gold Button Jacket small size

Hugo Boss Twenty wool- cashmere with unique buttons and working cuffs.

Ties from Canali, Dunhill, Zegna

2 nice pocket squares

Stafford Seersucker suit size 44 regular

couple other items not really worth mentioning. Let me know if you want to trade anything,


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Anything a 40 R?



Hoopscoach said:


> Went in to town today and stopped at a few places.
> 
> Nubuck suede shoes by Muse Atlanta like new size 13 for me!
> 
> A Testoni brown loafers in great shape 12
> 
> Allen Edmonds chestnut Bridgetown tassel loafers size 10
> 
> (3) BB non iron shirts 15.5 / 32
> 
> Burberry current model charcoal striped suit from Barney's
> 
> Brooks Brothers Gold Button Jacket small size
> 
> Hugo Boss Twenty wool- cashmere with unique buttons and working cuffs.
> 
> Ties from Canali, Dunhill, Zegna
> 
> 2 nice pocket squares
> 
> Stafford Seersucker suit size 44 regular
> 
> couple other items not really worth mentioning. Let me know if you want to trade anything,


----------



## Hoopscoach

Sorry, not today.


----------



## Hitch

Missed a Canali and a Zegna shirt one too big the other too small


----------



## adoucett

So I found two cool jackets today, however, I am left at a bit of a dilemma 

First off, neither fit me and I knew this going in. 

I've got a Brooks Brothers Brooksease 2-button jacket in size 41S. This one is basically in perfect condition, and the fabric is a little more coarse than jacket #2. I do believe this was a Sportcoat and not part of a suit however. 






Item number two is a Brooks 1818 Madison blazer in 40S, with one caveat- it has a small snag/hole on one of the shoulders. 






Now as I see it, I have three possible courses of action. 

Option 1- Try to sell both garments as is. 
Option 2- Take the nice brass buttons from #2 and transplant them on #1 to increase it's desirability and selling potential 
Option 3- Take the buttons for myself and use them on one of my own jackets 

I'm sad that option 2-3 essentially render the 1818 blazer useless, it's beautiful fabric and a shame it can't be put to better use. 

What would you do? If anyone is a 40S and knows how do get reweaving done not too expensively, I've got a jacket perfect for you


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Unless you can replace the buttons yourself, I'm not sure there's any money here.

Check completed listings on eBay for used Brooks Brothers blazers/sport coats, which is the most reliable way to determine what something will fetch. They are generally a tough flip. I just looked and saw a gorgeous GF double-breasted navy blazer with gold buttons that went for $16, plus $6 shipping. There are a lot for south of $20 that get no bids at all. I think that a re-weave would cost more than you would get for the jacket, and it would be nearly impossible to sell with any kind of flaw, especially a visible one on the shoulder--the market is pretty cruel that way. So your only hope is to swap the buttons. I suspect a tailor would charge at least $10, so you would be close to the break-even point. Is there a tag in the one without gold buttons? If there is and it shows up as from a suit, that's not good. You can't ethically sell an orphan as a sport coat.

It's hard, but sometimes it's wise to take a pass. Unless it's for you and you really like it or it's something rare like a 3/2 configuration with patch pockets, Brooks Brothers jackets that need work can pile up quickly if you're not careful.


----------



## Acme

^Agreed. Inspect carefully, and avoid buying a garment with flaws unless it's _very _special.


----------



## adoucett

Thankfully they were only $5 ea. so not a big loss. I do not have reason to bbelieve the first is a suit jacket-- BB sells a standalone under this name. Maybe I'll just keep the buttons in this case. Now that I have "demoed" the 1818 however, I would love to pick one up in my size!


----------



## AlanC

Acme's advice is spot on. Don't buy problems unless the potential reward is really, really good.

With the buttons it has (dyed roughly to match the fabric), I think the Brooksease is almost certainly an orphaned suit coat. Now, for personal use I think it would work fine with new buttons as blazer, but I don't think you'll make any money here.

FWIW, I have harvested BB blazer buttons off a damaged blazer and sold them for enough to at least break even off the purchase.


----------



## Acme

AlanC said:


> FWIW, I have harvested BB blazer buttons off a damaged blazer and sold them for enough to at least break even off the purchase.


That's a great point, AlanC. I once saw a set of Burberry blazer buttons sell for $100. IIRC, there are a couple of sellers who regularly get $25-$40 each for sets of buttons like that.


----------



## leisureclass

light blue, all patch pocket, gold button, 3/2 BB sack coming soon to an exchange near you


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Well, I got to find the perfect balance between the sublime and the ridiculous (didn't buy):

-- Hopsack.
-- 3/2 sack.
-- Flapped patch pockets.
-- From Langrock, so it had a pedigree.

The only problem:
--55% (I think) poly.
--Lemon yellow.

On the plus side, I got a replacement cream silk square (more of a warm white, really). I misplaced mine, which was basically my default square.

Also, NWT ascot. Swag. Left behind a quartet of CT shirts with rings around their collars. I may pick them up if I catch them at half price.


----------



## jfelixg

I'm going to pretend that this is not the Trad forum for a second so I can brag about finding a Gianni Versaci Couture sport coat that fits, and is actually kinda fun: Brown with yellow chalk windowpane, 3 button, very stylishly fitted- big shoulders, tight waist. Also a Canali "Proposta" sport coat, which google tells me only exists in the realm of ebay and styleforum posts saying "Has anybody ever heard of this brand?" Blues: a very nice Southwick/Neiman marcus nailhead suit, in my size but the pants were all puffy-pleaty. Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## jfelixg

I need the help of the hive mind to solve a mystery. I just found a Loro Piana Camel hair sport coat in a color best described as cranberry-rust-mango. It is "Fait au Canada", with a "Loro Piana & C. Italy 100% Worsted Camelhair, Woven in America" label. The brand label (inside left pocket) has been cut out, but from the shadow, I can see that the label was 2"x2" square, and used to say "_ _ock & _ _ees" (I can only make out the letters on the right side. It appears to be brand new, and I believe the construction is fused.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/01ub99xe0kbl7ks/Photo Jun 20, 3 15 43 PM.jpg

Can anybody tell me what brand/designer/manufacturer with a square label reading "_ _ock & _ _ees" or "_ _ack & _ _ees" would sell a bright 3-button, no-vent Loro Piana Camel-Hair Sport Coat that is made in Canada?

I don't know where to wear this other than an Alabama-Clemson football cocktail party.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'd have grabbed that Langrock in a second! The poly-blends Langrock used were pretty darn good; old-school man-made fabrics tended to be "high end" at the time (think early 1960s), and were MUCH nicer than their ancestors, so a Langrock in a blend isn't to be sniffed at!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TweedyDon said:


> I'd have grabbed that Langrock in a second! The poly-blends Langrock used were pretty darn good; old-school man-made fabrics tended to be "high end" at the time (think early 1960s), and were MUCH nicer than their ancestors, so a Langrock in a blend isn't to be sniffed at!


Mmm, maybe I'll swing by and pick it up, but I just don't know if I could flip it on here.


----------



## Acme

YR, if the Don advises you to pick the jacket up, then you should pick the jacket up.



:devil:


----------



## Acme

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Left behind a quartet of CT shirts with rings around their collars. I may pick them up if I catch them at half price.


How bad is the ring? I'm still in the lab, but I've had success lately with Shout for ring around the collar. It takes out mild cases.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Acme said:


> How bad is the ring? I'm still in the lab, but I've had success lately with Shout for ring around the collar. It takes out mild cases.


Soaking in a solution of vinegar and very hot water for an hour or so, then overnight in a concentrated solution of OxiClean and hot water will take care of it. There's a recipe on TOF.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Soaking in a solution of vinegar and very hot water for an hour or so, then overnight in a concentrated solution of OxiClean and hot water will take care of it. There's a recipe on TOF.


Thank you. I've seen the recipe, but I haven't tried it yet, mostly because I'm lazy and am still holding out hope for a treatment I can apply to the collar and throw in the wash.

But now that you've mentioned it, will the TOF recipe work even for very badly ringed collars? Or is there a point at which the shirt can't be saved?


----------



## gamma68

Scored a couple nice pairs of shoes yesterday while thrifting:

Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, made in the USA.



The second pair is an Allen Edmonds Polo. Does anyone know when AE stopped issuing the Polo? I'd like to have an idea of how old they might be.



Not much wear on either pair, and they fit!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Acme said:


> Thank you. I've seen the recipe, but I haven't tried it yet, mostly because I'm lazy and am still holding out hope for a treatment I can apply to the collar and throw in the wash.
> 
> But now that you've mentioned it, will the TOF recipe work even for very badly ringed collars? Or is there a point at which the shirt can't be saved?


Yes, it will work for the most heavily stained collars (and pits) you can imagine. It really is miraculous. A few things to know:

Some folks throw all kinds of colors in together, but I don't do that since a RLPL polo mixed with other stuff came up weird, like it had been tie-dyed. That might also have been a product of overly hot water. I'll do more than one white at a time, but anything else goes one at a time.

If the garment has MOP buttons, they'll never be shiny again. Not a deal killer at all, especially if the alternative is a shirt made unwearable by unsightly yellow stains. Just be aware of it and use The Method as a true last resort if the buttons are MOP.

When you mix copious amounts of OxiClean with very hot water, it foams. A lot. Go slowly and do your mixing over a sink if possible.

Based on my experience and reading those of others, I'm convinced that there is no perspiration stain that cannot be removed this way. Also works for a lot of other types of stains, coffee, etc. It is somewhat a PITA, however, so I only do it if all else fails. The second-to-last resort is rubbing OxiClean gel (the blue stuff) into the shirt collar, waiting a few minutes, then soaking in a solution of hot water and OxiClean powder (a couple cups or so dumped into the washer and dissolved completely before adding garment) for 2-4 hours before adding detergent and washing. If that doesn't do it, roll up the sleeves, get out the bucket and go to town with The Method. Also, FWIW, I always air dry my shirts. I don't know if putting them in the dryer might make a stain that didn't wash out more stubborn, but you never know.

Good luck.


----------



## LouB

Four Robert Talbott ties and some gently used Dexter pennies found at the thrift yesterday.


----------



## knucklehead

Wow LouB. Nice haul! It amazes that people give away that kind of core-trad stuff.


----------



## ytc

gamma68 said:


> Scored a couple nice pairs of shoes yesterday while thrifting:
> 
> Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, made in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> The second pair is an Allen Edmonds Polo. Does anyone know when AE stopped issuing the Polo? I'd like to have an idea of how old they might be.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much wear on either pair, and they fit!


Must have been a long time ago, because it's not included in this list https://content.allenedmonds.com/pdf/ShoeCareReference.pdf


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, it will work for the most heavily stained collars (and pits) you can imagine. It really is miraculous. A few things to know...


I'd have assumed heavily stained collars wouldn't get completely clean, but I'm happy to know that I'm wrong, and even happier to know this technique also fixes armpit perspiration stains, no matter how tough they are.

Also, thanks for sharing the point about MOP buttons so I didn't have to find that out the hard way. Now you've got me wondering if wrapping the buttons would solve that issue.

I already air dry my shirts, for the same reasons you mentioned.

This is great information, thank you.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You're welcome. I don't think that wrapping the buttons would work, but removing them and sewing them back on would. Apparently, the vinegar is the culprit.



Acme said:


> I'd have assumed heavily stained collars wouldn't get completely clean, but I'm happy to know that I'm wrong, and even happier to know this technique also fixes armpit perspiration stains, no matter how tough they are.
> 
> Also, thanks for sharing the point about MOP buttons so I didn't have to find that out the hard way. Now you've got me wondering if wrapping the buttons would solve that issue.
> 
> I already air dry my shirts, for the same reasons you mentioned.
> 
> This is great information, thank you.


----------



## gamma68

ytc said:


> Must have been a long time ago, because it's not included in this list https://content.allenedmonds.com/pdf/ShoeCareReference.pdf


Very interesting. Anyone else have an idea on when AE stopped issuing the Polo shoe?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> Very interesting. Anyone else have an idea on when AE stopped issuing the Polo shoe?


The last AE catalog with the Polo in it seems to be spring of '98.

https://www.issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/spring-1998-catalog


----------



## conductor

FINALY scored a pair of reds in my size and a cut that works for me! Also scored an awesome linen sport coat that I am hoping to make work. Pics in WAYWT tomorrow of both finds.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The last AE catalog with the Polo in it seems to be spring of '98.
> 
> https://www.issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/spring-1998-catalog


Thanks for the info. Wow, can't believe the pair I have is at least 15 years old.


----------



## Orgetorix

eBay pickup: Vintage Brooks Brothers peacoat. Not sure how old, but at least '50s, maybe older. I need to email Brooks and see if they can give me more info.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^WHOA. Like, I think you just hit the jackpot. That's grail material, right there. I think you could get some serious cash for that, should you be so inclined (although I'd keep it for myself, if I were you!).


----------



## AlanC

That's a fantastic find, O! The handwritten tag is interesting, too. Please keep us updated on what you find out.


----------



## Orgetorix

I am keeping it! It fits great.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found a Chipp navy sack blazer in a Goodwill that I almost didn't bother stopping at yesterday. Perfect condition, patch pockets, just needs a pressing. Unfortunately doesn't fit - seems to be about a 44 Long? 

It will be posted for sale soon.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> eBay pickup: Vintage Brooks Brothers peacoat. Not sure how old, but at least '50s, maybe older. I need to email Brooks and see if they can give me more info.


Perhaps the book mentioned in this thread can help identify the year this coat was made: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?132847-A-Book-to-Date-Vintage-Clothing


----------



## eyedoc2180

knucklehead said:


> Wow LouB. Nice haul! It amazes that people give away that kind of core-trad stuff.


I know it's hard to believe, impossible almost, that some people don't value the basics that we consider holy!


----------



## CMDC

More good tie luck. My second Drake's in as many weeks, plus a Ferragamo and a handful of BB.

Will have several shirts for the exchange, including a few Gitmans.


----------



## benjclark

BRAGS:








Tripping across Montana mid-week last week -- not bad at all! Land's End saddle shouldered Shetland in elusive Large Tall, and some nice ties. L - R, Menswear store in NC private label, Reis of New Haven, Anchor & __ , and a buffalo striped emblematic that is kinda nasty but will be sent off to Tiecrafters for rejuvenation because BUFFALOES. Also saw my first very old J Press tie in the wild, but was in horrid shape. Press is pretty rare for the wilds of Montana. That thrift had quite a few trad ties from the 1950s-60s, but were nearly all frayed and looked like they were used as napkins at a Sons of the Pioneers banquet. Not pictured above, a no name pima cotton navy polo shirt, and a made in USA stainless cleaver. All for keeps, but maybe the light colored paisley -- I like it, and it's in practically new shape and amazing quality -- I just don't see myself wearing it much.

BLUES: 








Minimally lined silk/wool vintage Hickey Freeman Custom, appx. 44R, nasty staining on bottom hem and then I started to notice the moth holes ...


----------



## CMDC

Those old LE shetlands are great. I've found a few in my time although none ever in my size.


----------



## benjclark

CMDC said:


> Those old LE shetlands are great. I've found a few in my time although none ever in my size.


I've got a feeling it will quickly gain staple status. Sweaters are good to have on hand year-round here.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just as nice as Shaggy Dogs, I think, although not quite so heavy, which can actually be a good things.



CMDC said:


> Those old LE shetlands are great. I've found a few in my time although none ever in my size.


----------



## jfelixg

Blue: A nice looking pair of AE Bradley's but the foolish previous owner wore the soles all the way through. That BB Peacoat is something else!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Looks like a WWII era US Army officer's Mackinaw. There were also versions with shawl collars. Very nice! Too small for me, though.



Orgetorix said:


> eBay pickup: Vintage Brooks Brothers peacoat. Not sure how old, but at least '50s, maybe older. I need to email Brooks and see if they can give me more info.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL herringbone slacks in my size. Finally, something I actually needed!


----------



## Hitch

Linea Naturale Donegal tweed, nice rich brown.


----------



## gamma68

Today's mini-haul:

Two silk pocket squares, a Brooks Brothers tie, and a Beaufort Knot tie from J Press--a brand not often seen in my neck of the woods.


----------



## benjclark

Nice all around!


----------



## Hitch

Missed on three reptile skin belts at three different spots, all too small. Found a Cricketeer sport coat ,in great shape with buttons on the pocket flaps, too big. Last stop came across a nice loden two sleeve button Harris tweed, fits great -adopted.


----------



## jfelixg

Found a ca. 1970 vintage F.R. Tripler & Co. New York herringbone overcoat in absolutely mint condition, beautiful fabric, clean creases, flawless lining. Fits. Just in time for 4th of july cookouts.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eq3hvyv60mpg5n1/Photo Jun 26, 7 45 41 PM.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/udgxng1vcuf3m63/Photo Jun 26, 7 47 12 PM.jpg


----------



## Acme

^Nice. The only Tripler I ever find is the post brand-reboot made in China junk.


----------



## crs

Two NWT Andover Shop sportcoats, minus front buttons, my first AS sightings. One was really too ugly, the other is a nice winter windowpane that I'll keep.


----------



## AlanC

^ Love the Tripler.

I came across a bespoke Turnbull & Asser blue staple shirt, 3 button cuff. It should work for me. It has a couple of minor spots that I will need to work out (will know more where I stand after initial washing). 

Interestingly, also came across a Luxire custom shirt. I was fairly impressed with the construction and fabric. It has a monogram on the cuff so I plan to harvest the thick MOP buttons, although I may practice removing the monogram and see how that goes.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Picked up some rather odd Bills Khakis today. They were my size and still had the paper tag attached. What's odd is the fact they don't have belt buckles and they attach with 2 small integrated belts. Has any one ever seen that?


----------



## adoucett

Saw about 4 buttondown shirts from the Harvard Co-op today. They were white and a 60/40 poly blend

I did not buy because the fabric around the collar appeared to be pilling.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

like these? Sounds like a good find regardless.












Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Picked up some rather odd Bills Khakis today. They were my size and still had the paper tag attached. What's odd is the fact they don't have belt buckles and they attach with 2 small integrated belts. Has any one ever seen that?


----------



## Acme

^I picked up a pair of PRL black watch plaid pants with the same type of side fasteners today.

On the whole, I had quite a nice vintage haul: a vintage HF three button dark blue sportcoat dated 1951, a Burberry double breasted blue blazer, a cashmere LL Bean sweater, a vintage Brooks Brothers wash-n-wear 3/2 roll sack blazer, and a very Ivy plaid short sleeve button down from the 60's. Best of all, I picked up a beige Burberry blazer, made in England of 100% cashmere. It was a good day.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

There they are. They don't have a fly fastener. The coding on the tag is GP-BKT.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Very original


----------



## Wrenkin

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> View attachment 8168
> 
> 
> There they are. They don't have a fly fastener. The coding on the tag is GP-BKT.


Looks like what you would see on Ghurka shorts.


----------



## Tilton

I was just about to say that the pants have a Ghurka waist.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Ghurka? I swear I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Acme

*Ghurka shorts:* WWII era British military khaki shorts for tropical wear. Brought back in the early eighties by Banana Republic when it was hip, trendy, and not yet bought out. Fondly remembered by many, and now only obtainable in reproduction through the militaria dealers (I'm pretty sure BR's were the real thing).










I apologize if you weren't looking for a history lesson, but I felt the need to vent because I just spent six months seriously flirting with ordering two pair for my own wardrobe. In the end, it was the realization that I wear my pants on my hips and not my waist that saved me from the disappointment of ordering them and not being happy with the fit.

For anyone who still wants a pair, here is where you can get them.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Thanks every one.

Acme, Tilton and Wrenkin were totally right, Bills has confirmed that they are Ghurka pants, in British Khaki color.

I just need to decide whether I keep them or try to sell them.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Found this today, and it's one of the strangest shirts I've seen. It looks like a ss ocbd, but is pique material like a polo. It's Brooks Brothers, and the tag says "performance knit." For $5, I couldn't resist. Have any of you seen something like this before?


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

For some reason, I cannot get the photo to upload. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

All I found today was a pair of Florsheim branded Rochester travel trees.


----------



## wacolo

I just picked up this Smathers & Branson belt.  I assume it is a custom but does anybody recognize the designs?


----------



## fastfiat81

Brags.. 3 Brooks Brothers trad fit button down shirts 16-34, 16-35 and 17-34 in staple colors.  I might throw them up on the exchange before ebay.  Also 2 limited edition Daniel Criemuix ties.  Normally I leave DC, but these things are 7 fold and made in Italy.


----------



## LouB

Shell Imperials (I think) in size 9.5A with v-cleat heels.  I base my guess upon Cardinals5's "A Hunter's Guide" (model # 93605) but I could be wrong. Decent condition.  Too bad they don't fit...

If they are, a brag.  If not, just shoes.


----------



## drlivingston

In my opinion, those Imperials would be a brag even if they were calf. Very nice shoes.


----------



## drlivingston

Well, yesterday was a decent day... Not much in my size, but some pretty good finds and all from one store:
42XL (32.5" BOC) Brooks Brothers 3/2 Herringbone Sack Tweed


42R Brooks Brothers 3/2 Plaid Sack


41R Brooks Brothers 3/2 Navy Sack W/Brass Logo Buttons


44L J.Press 3/2 Khaki Poplin Sack


And, on the way out, grabbed these decent 9.5C Park Avenues (because they were only $3.99)


----------



## AlanC

Was out of town and hit a couple of new thrift stores today. I came away with shirts from Brooks Brothers, Paul Stuart, Steven Alan, and Burberry (Gitman) plus a pair of khakis from J. Crew. 

From the blues, there was a pair of Alden full strap loafers in my (narrow) size. They had been through Alden Restoration, and were overall in good condition. At the heel, though, the leather that folds over the opening of the shoe had separated from the lining. A cobbler might have been able to repair them, but I don't need them and didn't want to buy the problem.

Back to brags, Daughter #2 (turns 11 next month) is open to me prepping up her look. She's started wearing women's sizes (trust me, this is frightening for a father), and today I came away with a J Crew patch madras button up shirt, an American Eagle madras button up, and a Land's End Canvas blue OCBD for her. *sniff* *sniff*


----------



## ATL

I'm not sure of the maker of these shells, but they were cheap and in a desirable size (9 or 9.5).


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> And, on the way out, grabbed these decent 9.5C Park Avenues (because they were only $3.99)


Any chance you'd be willing to part with them?? Been looking for just this size...


----------



## jfelixg

Man oh man, there's some nice shoes going around lately!


----------



## jfelixg

Just found two Brooks Bros charcoal pinstripe suits, identical, 2B center vent. The weird thing is that they both fit like they were tailored for me- shoulders, sleeves, waist, pants, cuffs, everything is just right.

As a guy who wears a suit maybe only once a month (even less for a conservative suit), i don't have much need for three matching grey pinstripes, so i may drup one or two onto the exchange. Holla if you're interested. They are tagged 40R and 42R but they both fit as 41R, 33-34 W, 30-31 inseam.

I also found a BB shetland Sweater, but the moths found it first.


----------



## Himself

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Found this today, and it's one of the strangest shirts I've seen. It looks like a ss ocbd, but is pique material like a polo. It's Brooks Brothers, and the tag says "performance knit." For $5, I couldn't resist. Have any of you seen something like this before?


They were selling them a year or two ago, and I've seen them from other brands lately too.


----------



## Himself

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Thanks every one.
> 
> Acme, Tilton and Wrenkin were totally right, Bills has confirmed that they are Ghurka pants, in British Khaki color.
> 
> I just need to decide whether I keep them or try to sell them.


Ghurka shorts and pants were big in the 80s, for both men and women.  Banana Republic based whole their brand on the look.  We all wore 'em!

https://maxminimus.blogspot.com/2009/12/wipe-me-mamma-im-done-and-gurkha-shorts.html

For women they're an 80s cliché, along with ghurka-waisted skirts and skorts.  I didn't know Bills made them, but there were plenty of that quality available.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A bit of luck e-thrifting:





And a bit of luck in the women's section at Salvation Army:


----------



## crs

BB chocolate suede captoes, apparently Alden. But much of the suede was worn off and they were size 13.


----------



## drlivingston

Holy cow, 32! Those Peals are awesome!
It was a good day at one of the local Salvation Army's. I picked up a mint condition glove leather Coach murse, a few NWT Polo RL ribbon belts, ties from Hermes, Sulka, Dormeuil, Burberrys, etc.etc. At the cash register (with a 10% off coupon), my total was still less than $20. :aportnoy:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

32's slippers and Dr L's coach bag are both excellent finds. I need to get back out there!


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> And a bit of luck in the women's section at Salvation Army:


That vest is *beautiful!* Congratulations.


----------



## crs

35% off at Goodwill today. Robert Talbott dress shirt, Britches Madras shirt, DVD of Primary Colors.


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow, 32! Those Peals are awesome!
> It was a good day at one of the local Salvation Army's. I picked up a mint condition glove leather Coach murse, a few NWT Polo RL ribbon belts, ties from Hermes, Sulka, Dormeuil, Burberrys, etc.etc. At the cash register (with a 10% off coupon), my total was still less than $20. :aportnoy:


I like those belts!!


----------



## WarrenB

On a whim while in Goodwill picking some vases to decorate for a wedding, I stumbled upon the tie section.  Spent $7.50 for the above ties.   Think I'm addicted now....


----------



## LouB

Brag: A late 50's to early 60's After Six by Rudofker shawl collar tuxedo.  Pleated pants, exterior brace buttons.  Sold by Belk's Mens Dept. in Charlotte.  I felt around in a pocket and found a carded After Six Accessories clip-on bow tie!

Blues: Red label JAB tan poplin 3/2 suit.  Natural shoulders and a hook vent, two-button sleeves.  A few too many questionable stains.


----------



## CMDC

What is it with suits where the jacket is a Long but the pants have a short inseam?  I've been finding these a lot lately.  Today was a really nice Paul Stuart brown glenplaid.  43L jacket but a 30 inch inseam on the pants.  Left it figuring there's no way it would sell.


----------



## wacolo

Any hat experts out there?  I picked up this Montecristi, but only know enough to get myself in trouble.


----------



## wacolo

CMDC said:


> What is it with suits where the jacket is a Long but the pants have a short inseam?  I've been finding these a lot lately.  Today was a really nice Paul Stuart brown glenplaid.  43L jacket but a 30 inch inseam on the pants.  Left it figuring there's no way it would sell.


Doncha know, you have to have PeeWee Herman level floods to be cool these days.  The pants didn't also have 2.5" cuffs did they ?


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> What is it with suits where the jacket is a Long but the pants have a short inseam?  I've been finding these a lot lately.  Today was a really nice Paul Stuart brown glenplaid.  43L jacket but a 30 inch inseam on the pants.  Left it figuring there's no way it would sell.


I'd have bought it. In my experience, a 30 inch inseam isn't short. What was the rise on the pants?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Acme said:


> I'd have bought it. In my experience, a 30 inch inseam isn't short. What was the rise on the pants?


Unless the trousers had plenty of room for letting down, I'd have left it. I have a 30 inseam, give or take, and a long jacket would be ridiculous.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm not an expert, but that weave looks a bit coarse to me.



wacolo said:


> Any hat experts out there? I picked up this Montecristi, but only know enough to get myself in trouble.


----------



## ArtVandalay

As a 42L with a 34 inseam, a long jacket with a 30 inseam is extremely common, unfortunately for me. When shopping online for secondhand suits, I find a 30-31 inseam is by far the most common.


----------



## mikeh

I suspect a lot of guys are out there using their jackets to keep their knuckles warm.


----------



## Orgetorix

Wacolo, from the weave and the stark white color, I strongly suspect that's a Cuenca, a much lower quality hat, and not a genuine Montecristi.


----------



## wacolo

Thanks Org. There is $2.00 I will never see again :biggrin2:


----------



## Acme

ArtVandalay said:


> As a 42L with a 34 inseam, a long jacket with a 30 inseam is extremely common, unfortunately for me. When shopping online for secondhand suits, I find a 30-31 inseam is by far the most common.


Coming the other way, I agree. I find that when looking on the pants racks in the thrift stores, the inseam lengths are most commonly between 30 and 32 inches.


----------



## Acme

On another note, do any of you guys ever find St Croix knit polos? What's your opinion of them?


----------



## adoucett

Not a huge brag by any means, but I do believe this is a tie everyone should own. I happened upon this one for a buck.


----------



## Tilton

ArtVandalay said:


> As a 42L with a 34 inseam, a long jacket with a 30 inseam is extremely common, unfortunately for me. When shopping online for secondhand suits, I find a 30-31 inseam is by far the most common.


Truth. I wear a long jacket and usually wear an inseam somewhere between 30 and 32 depending on rise. A lot of us taller folks are all toso.


----------



## indisputable

I scored a pair of vintage Fa_ç_onnable brogues with Vibram soles in a Goodwill charity shop for a fiver. My favorite shoes of all time. Currently on the second set of soles.


----------



## crs

The BB sack blazer was ravaged by moths, but the Ben Silver University of Pennsylvania buttons show not a nibble. When I learn whether they are the 24K gold plate or the gold filled, they will become available. Either way, I won't be gouging anyone for the set of nine.

Also, an old Oxxford sack suit that I am too fat for. When I have time to measure, photograph, that will be on the exchange.


----------



## mikeh

I wish I could yearn for a set of these. Unfortunately, I don't believe any of the schools I went to warrant them. Nice find.


crs said:


> The BB sack blazer was ravaged by moths, but the Ben Silver University of Pennsylvania buttons show not a nibble. When I learn whether they are the 24K gold plate or the gold filled, they will become available. Either way, I won't be gouging anyone for the set of nine.
> 
> Also, an old Oxxford sack suit that I am too fat for. When I have time to measure, photograph, that will be on the exchange.


----------



## ATL

Added another Saint Andrews sportcoat, this time in 42 R, from the same place I purchased the 39 Rs. 
3-roll-2, double vent.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Picked up an old Brooks OCBD with the unlined collar. Looks basically unworn. I assume it's a traditional fit but fits almost like a modern slim. It's a 15.5 x 36 so I think I'm going to have the sleeves shortened by about an inch. 

Also found a couple of old medium grey 3/2 sack suits at the Salvation Army - both priced way too high to bear the risk of a flip. They seemed to be about a 40-42 reg. One was a Majer and one was an old JAB. If anyone in the Cincinnati area is interested, PM me and I'll let you know where I saw them.


----------



## rbstc123

Just noticed these BB/Alden shells on ebay. 9.5 B
Not my size. Good luck to someone. Hopefully these will find a good home. No affiliation.



I've been off the forum for a while and I just noticed this is my 1,000th post.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

It's so embarrassing to have to use a shopping cart in the thrift store. How do I live with myself :devil:

I scooped up a gaggle of AE's. Check 'em out on the exchange.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1423280#post1423280


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

rbstc123, congratulations on your 1,000th post!

Dieu, I think you have encountered a dead gentleman (pun intended...). Nice haul!


----------



## AshScache

This score may be specific to those of us who sail, and specifically those who race. 8 Mount Gay Rum hats, all unworn, from various east coast regattas. Plus 3 Gosling Black Seal hats to accompany them! $1.99 apiece!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

B & S, I like to think that he discovered bespoke and decided nothing else will do. 

Ash, that is a great bunch of hats.


----------



## Hitch

Happened on a short sleeve Saltaire silk/cotton (70/30) mix. Very nice fabric.


----------



## mikeh

Saw a Sulka bowtie the other day. Very nice pattern.

Shredded.


----------



## adoucett

AshScache said:


> This score may be specific to those of us who sail, and specifically those who race. 8 Mount Gay Rum hats, all unworn, from various east coast regattas. Plus 3 Gosling Black Seal hats to accompany them! $1.99 apiece!
> 
> View attachment 8295


Very cool. Makes me want a dark n' stormy... I've got one from Key West Race Week but if one of those happened to come upon the exchange...


----------



## CMDC

Did a quick pop into one of my best haunts and saw that they've decided to display their ties differently. Now they've tied them all into loose knots and hung them by the neck loop. So now any tie I find will have days worth of wrinkles plus whatever other wear is generated by this. Plus, stains probably hidden. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## adoucett

Similar problems on my end CMDC, they used to all hang down through a grated type display board. Now, for some reason, they are all thrown into a shallow bin allowing the ties to become entangled with each other. Any time someone digs through the bin their (super clean) hands get all over the rest of the ties. No idea why they did this....but it blows.


----------



## Tilton

adoucett said:


> No idea why they did this....but it blows.


No doubt your thrift store started doing this because hanging the ties was too tedious and customers ruined the display probably once an hour, meaning that they had to spend much more time on the display to keep it looking nice.

I'm always pretty surprised, frankly, that so many thrifts DON'T just heap them into a bin. For such a low-ticket item, they spend a lot of time putting them on tie hangers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

You should see what they do to the ties at one in my neck of the woods. It looks like the gallows. Every single one they tag is ruined. I'll have to snap a pic next week.


----------



## Tilton

You're going to give me flashbacks of sensor tags punched into the shell uppers.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Tilton said:


> You're going to give me flashbacks of sensor tags punched into the shell uppers.


Ouch, talk about brilliant


----------



## WillBarrett

I picked up five Brooks madras shirts - made in India - size Large. Going up on e-Bay this weekend.

Last week I picked up two Preswick and Moore, made in USA ties - slightly narrow, one paisley and the other Argyll and Sutherland Highland. Grey Harvard Coop Flannel Trousers.

Cole Haan made in USA suede bucks...

It's been good times recently.


----------



## adoucett

Calling upon my shoe expert friends,

I've always wanted Waldens, and I picked these up on eBay for $25 shipped. 

They are a little beat up, but I plan to wear them for casual use only.

Do they look like they need any repairs or resoling from these photos? Or did I get a good deal?
There is a shop in my area that does resoling for only $40 a pair supposedly.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I wear mine down past the channel stitching on the toes or until the heel wears down to the stack. For only 25 bucks, you got a great deal.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice Waldens, adoucett... At that price, you should Thoreau-ly enjoy them.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Nice Waldens, adoucett... At that price, you should Thoreau-ly enjoy them.


----------



## adoucett

Haha this is why I love this forum. They are my first AE shoes and my hope/Fear is that I fall in love with Made in USA quality and never want to go back to Made In Asia


----------



## halbydurzell

Haven't been on this board in a minute. In addition to work sending me here there and everywhere, my go-to thrifts have been dry since spring. Nothing but Old Navy cargo shorts and gross polos made for this or that corporate event. Places that I was finding blackwatch jackets and made in the US Weejuns a few months ago now look like the "free" boxes you see on sidewalks during trash day.

In any event, found this curiosity for $3 a few weeks ago:










Stafford made in the US uni stripe s/s ocbd. It's 60/40 but I had a L/S Stafford pinpoint OCBD years ago that was one of my favorite shirts. Haven't worn it out yet and if makes me lok too much like Dobie Gillis I may flip. Any interest?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Oh please, do tell where you found such a treasure! Please, please, pretty please! I wish that the thrifts in my neck of the woods sold Stafford--and polyester blend to boot. All they seem to have is Hickey Freeman and Brioni and Hermes. How I wish I could get myself some St. Johns Bay and righteous Stafford like what I see here!

What a lucky, lucky chap you are! And what a great idea it was to add "brags" to the title of this thread. Brilliant!

Ahem.



halbydurzell said:


> Haven't been on this board in a minute. In addition to work sending me here there and everywhere, my go-to thrifts have been dry since spring. Nothing but Old Navy cargo shorts and gross polos made for this or that corporate event. Places that I was finding blackwatch jackets and made in the US Weejuns a few months ago now look like the "free" boxes you see on sidewalks during trash day.
> 
> In any event, found this curiosity for $3 a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford made in the US uni stripe s/s ocbd. It's 60/40 but I had a L/S Stafford pinpoint OCBD years ago that was one of my favorite shirts. Haven't worn it out yet and if makes me lok too much like Dobie Gillis I may flip. Any interest?


----------



## TSWalker

32rollandrock said:


> I wish that the thrifts in my neck of the woods sold Stafford--and polyester blend to boot. All they seem to have is Hickey Freeman and Brioni and Hermes. How I wish I could get myself some St. Johns Bay and righteous Stafford like what I see here!


PM me, I'm certain we could work out some swaps. I'm not a mile from JCP.


----------



## drlivingston

I have some vintage Resilio and Wembley ties that I will let go for $40 each. :crazy:


----------



## halbydurzell

32rollandrock said:


> Oh please, do tell where you found such a treasure! Please, please, pretty please! I wish that the thrifts in my neck of the woods sold Stafford--and polyester blend to boot. All they seem to have is Hickey Freeman and Brioni and Hermes. How I wish I could get myself some St. Johns Bay and righteous Stafford like what I see here!
> 
> What a lucky, lucky chap you are! And what a great idea it was to add "brags" to the title of this thread. Brilliant!
> 
> Ahem.


Ha. Okay, fair enough. I thought the "made in USA" tag made it unique enough (compared to the overseas manufacturing of the current JCP Stafford line) to talk about. But this does go to show how dire things are in my neck of the woods. Can the title of this thread be changed to blues/brags/cries for help?


----------



## 32rollandrock

halbydurzell said:


> Ha. Okay, fair enough. I thought the "made in USA" tag made it unique enough (compared to the overseas manufacturing of the current JCP Stafford line) to talk about. But this does go to show how dire things are in my neck of the woods. Can the title of this thread be changed to blues/brags/cries for help?


Thanks for having a sense of humor--I read this later and thought I was a bit harsh, the spillover, I think, of an eBay transaction from hell in which I stand accused of scamming someone who bought a shirt for a song and now claims he never received it. A long story, and a cautionary tale on why you should always keep careful track of tracking slips when doing business with folks whom you don't know and why you should always do business with folks whom you know.

There. I feel better.

Actually, I see a fair amount of made in USA Stafford, particularly sport coats. Some, particularly Harris Tweed jackets (and who knows how long ago they were making those), isn't bad, but the bulk is, well, horrible. I don't know much about thrifting in Brooklyn. I've heard NY thrifts are stupid expensive, but I've also heard there are some terrific deals if you can get outside the city a short distance. I'm getting set for a quick trip to Chicago, where there was plenty of low-hanging fruit during a venture last summer. I've a believer in the theory that the best thrifting is in big cities, where there are more rich folks who change shape and die.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Scored a couple much needed stripes this morning. all 3 are BB Makers


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Red London fog jacket I picked up for $3.25. I'll be buried with this jacket. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acme

I found seven pairs of Zanella pants all near each other on the rack. All but one of them had small holes. The pair that didn't had a lining that was, shall we say, less than pristine.

Anybody got a good recipe for removing stains from the lining of dress pants?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Remove the lining. Works every time, and a lining is usually not essential.


----------



## crs

Waldens are corrected grain -- the AE euphemism is "polished calf." I'm not saying you shouldn't have bought them. I have a thrifted pair and they are comfy like the better AE shoes I have. I just wouldn't invest any money in fixing them when they wear out, and mine have just about run their course. Besides, now I have some vintage shell J&M loafers, which I am wearing as type, so I don't need the Waldens. Still, welcome to the AE addiction.



adoucett said:


> Calling upon my shoe expert friends,
> 
> I've always wanted Waldens, and I picked these up on eBay for $25 shipped.
> 
> They are a little beat up, but I plan to wear them for casual use only.
> 
> Do they look like they need any repairs or resoling from these photos? Or did I get a good deal?
> There is a shop in my area that does resoling for only $40 a pair supposedly.


----------



## crs

I have thrifted Zanella trousers, but I would not have bought them if they had poop in them. Or any other visible excretion.



Acme said:


> I found seven pairs of Zanella pants all near each other on the rack. All but one of them had small holes. The pair that didn't had a lining that was, shall we say, less than pristine.
> 
> Anybody got a good recipe for removing stains from the lining of dress pants?


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Remove the lining. Works every time, and a lining is usually not essential.


Thanks, I'd have never thought of that.



crs said:


> I have thrifted Zanella trousers, but I would not have bought them if they had poop in them. Or any other visible excretion.


There was a time not too long ago I would never have considered buying used clothing from a thrift store. :crazy: Now I know better. :cool2:

I wouldn't buy clothes with excrement in them either. I've been thrifting long enough to be pretty strict about only buying pristine items. That said however, if there's a light stain or two in the waistband or lining of the pants, and it can be washed out, I don't see much difference between that and applying the treatment to fix the cuffs and collars of a shirt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I love my Waldens (thrifted) and had never considered that they could be CG, but I won't quibble. Still, I think that there might be a way to do CG "right" and a way to do it not-so-right so that the leather has a plastic-ky quality to it. I've seen Weejuns like that. OTOH, Waldens, at least my Waldens, are not. They have a rich hue and fine texture, at least I think so, and I would not rule out a re-crafting. I really do like them that much. On some level, it is a cost-benefit ratio. The OP made an outstanding buy at $25, but good pairs seem to be widely available on the secondhand market for $75 or so. That's $50 less than re-crafting. When the time comes, it will likely come down to a question of availability. AE discontinues models like folks change underwear, and I'm not even sure if the Walden is still offered. If I find a pair for a decent price when mine wear down, which will be a few years yet, I'll probably do that, but I might otherwise re-craft, CG or not.



crs said:


> Waldens are corrected grain -- the AE euphemism is "polished calf." I'm not saying you shouldn't have bought them. I have a thrifted pair and they are comfy like the better AE shoes I have. I just wouldn't invest any money in fixing them when they wear out, and mine have just about run their course. Besides, now I have some vintage shell J&M loafers, which I am wearing as type, so I don't need the Waldens. Still, welcome to the AE addiction.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Many blues -- the first Oxxford I've seen, a beautiful soft horseblanket tweed that fed a few moths, a very disco suede jacket that didn't fit me and was a bit ridiculous, and a semi-cool Polo tie whose lining was screwed up. Not thrift blues, but I also found a cool tie with pheasants on it for five bucks at JAB that I had to leave behind because my girlfriend has a phobia of birds.

On the plus side, I got a Cricketeer double for my Deansgate blazer (2btn darted, swelled edges, patch and flap pockets) which has the funniest "nautical" buttons I've seen -- a crown over an upside-down pretzel -- and a 60/40 LL Bean OCBD.

I don't recall a lot of Stafford sportcoats, but I nearly bought an American-made Stafford tweed topcoat. I went for the much heavier, warmer English-made coat on the rack next to it.


----------



## Tilton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Many blues -- the first Oxxford I've seen, a beautiful soft horseblanket tweed that fed a few moths, a very disco suede jacket that didn't fit me and was a bit ridiculous, and a semi-cool Polo tie whose lining was screwed up. Not thrift blues, but *I also found a cool tie with pheasants on it for five bucks at JAB that I had to leave behind because my girlfriend has a phobia of birds.*
> 
> On the plus side, I got a Cricketeer double for my Deansgate blazer (2btn darted, swelled edges, patch and flap pockets) which has the funniest "nautical" buttons I've seen -- a crown over an upside-down pretzel -- and a 60/40 LL Bean OCBD.
> 
> I don't recall a lot of Stafford sportcoats, but I nearly bought an American-made Stafford tweed topcoat. I went for the much heavier, warmer English-made coat on the rack next to it.


What?!


----------



## adoucett

We all must make sacrifices :rolleyes2:


----------



## blacksby

brags: 
a nicely broken in Banana Republic brown leather belt..made in italy, $.50
a great paperback-.50
resisted buying things I don't need...
blues:
they sold the golf putter I didn't pull the trigger on last week.


----------



## wacolo

The first good day in awhile. AE Sanfords, Talbott Repp, Talbott Wool/Silk Duck Tie, Deadstock Briar Repp and old stock Argyles.



TM Lewin French Cuff and some Grail navy blue USA Campsides for me :aportnoy:


----------



## drlivingston

Check out my haul from the local church annual thrift sale...

Vintage JAB seersucker:


Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren navy:


Vintage Brooks Brothers navy:


Vintage Dunhill navy (with some odd strap between the side vents... )


Vintage Lands End 100% cashmere:


A couple of oddly constructed Hart Schaffner and Marx coats (anyone have any idea what these are?) The light colored one is linen and the dark one is 100% wool and made in Italy.


A really cool vintage red velvet NWT Turnbull and Asser jacket with ticket pocket and original handwritten pricetag.... Awesome.


2 pairs of Gucci bit loafers and a pair of Alden tassel loafers:


Several ties (l to r: Ferragamo, Bizzocchi, Turnbull and Asser, PRL knit, E.Zegna) and a few made in Italy pocket squares:


All in all, not a bad haul for $29!!!


----------



## danielm

^ wow! Nice haul!


----------



## leisureclass

^^ $29??? WOW. Don't have pricing like that around here. Some of that stuff headed to the exchange???

Also Wacolo, very very jealous of those Campsides!


----------



## crs

Canali 100 percent camelhair jacket. Gone With the Wind DVDs. Two faux Madras shirts from Cabela's and The Gap that I rather like anyway -- thin fabric and muted plaids.


----------



## drlivingston

Visited Atlanta thrifts today. Came away with many fun things. Some of the brags for today are (2) Hugo Boss suits, (2) E. Zegna suits, (4) BB Golden Fleece ties, several BB Makers and RT Best of Class ties, (2) pairs Zanella flannel uni's, Burberrys and Paul Stuart ties, and this awesome Armani jacket that will never fit me but looks great on the mannequin. I also picked up this nice pair of Church's Custom Grade in 9.5. Too small for me but I am sure they will fit someone.


----------



## AshScache

Can't hold a candle to that, but did reunite three brooks brothers 1818 suits at the goodwill today--one had a serious blemish around the lapel, the other 2 came home with me. Always amazes me how the store will put the pants with pants and the jacket with jackets, not caring that they go together! There were two jackets whose pants had apparently already been sold.....


----------



## Barnavelt

^^ Boy Dr. L you have been striking it rich these past couple weeks! I wish I had been looking for tradly clothing when I lived in Atlanta 15 years ago...


----------



## Acme

^I think it's even more impressive when you consider what he's able to find in Birmingham.


----------



## CJDuncan

I finally found my first Hickey Freeman at the local thrift store! I was beyond ecstatic, and purchased it with zero hesitation. Off to the tailor, who is kind enough to point out the series of moth holes in the side and lower back. Blues, because it wasn't what I had hoped it to be, but at least that means they are out there!


----------



## dkoernert

Nice haul Dr. I'll admit I own several pairs of flat front Zanellas. They are phenomenal. Fit and construction are superb and they have worn like iron. 

Its been really, really dry around here recently. I can't wait for the season change.


----------



## peterc

3/2 roll navy cashmere Southwick USA made blazer in NM condition. $68.00 + tax.


----------



## CMDC

Cable Car Clothiers bucket hat for $3.


----------



## ATL

I picked up these Alden captoes, which fit me, for $4.50.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great score! Those Alden's were a steal at $4.50. They give every indication of having been very lightly worn! :thumbs-up:


----------



## adoucett

Looking for feedback and pairing suggestions on this jacket I acquired today. 

It's a "Oscar De La Renta" which is a label I'm unfamiliar with, but I could not resist the feel of the fabric, which is a silk/wool blend. It has a soft luster in a brilliant color that I don't see on my other jackets. 
I usually stick with rather Americanized outfits, but I was considering putting together a more Italian ensemble for possible date nights in the future  

I realize the white shirt and light trousers aren't the best compliments...so just focus on the upper half if you would...

what would you wear?


----------



## Hitch

ATL said:


> I picked up these Alden captoes, which fit me, for $4.50.


 Been thrifting for about a year now and I've seen one pair of Aldens, and they were big enough to float in,great job!


----------



## Hitch

Nice GitmanBros plaid fits just right, on the blue side; New A&E Manchesters, $35, too small.


----------



## WillBarrett

Acme said:


> ^I think it's even more impressive when you consider what he's able to find in Birmingham.


Like the good Dr, I've had solid success in Birmingham - it depends mostly on location; some thrifts are very, very solid while others are complete wastelands. Church sales are always good bets.


----------



## Hitch

Good day, Merino turtleneck, JBank Shirt,Pendelton shirt and Nordstroms tweed jacket; $20 and change.


----------



## McBaine

Went out a couple of days ago a found a grey PRL Camel Hair jacket, a fully canvassed Hickey tweed jacket, a tag-less blue seersucker sack jacket, five ties (BB Makers, Burberry, Robert Talbott), and a pair of AE Grayson tassel loafers in black. The entire trip was under $40.


----------



## drlivingston

I have had some awesome finds in the last few days... When I get a chance, I will post some photos.


----------



## rauljoe766

There are chances that you get some good deals in thrift shops. But you will have to spend hours and hours searching for items.


----------



## mikeh

rauljoe766 said:


> There are chances that you get some good deals in thrift shops. But you will have to spend hours and hours searching for items.


Which is part of the fun.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I suspect we all enjoy shopping, much more than most guys. Some of us may even be shop-a-holics!


----------



## drlivingston

Some guys like to pan for gold... others like to walk around with metal detectors... I like my treasure hunting to be climate controlled.


----------



## adoucett

^ And more lucrative than beer can tabs and quarters to boot!


----------



## landesb

Admittedly they're not $4.50 Aldens, but they're $5.50 Florsheims and I'm excited.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The patient lion gets the wildebeest.



rauljoe766 said:


> There are chances that you get some good deals in thrift shops. But you will have to spend hours and hours searching for items.


----------



## Welch2ndWest

This as close as it comes to a grail find for me. I picked up a Ben Silver 3/2 blue blazer made by Corbin. It has all the details I have been looking for swelled seams, full canvassed, half lined, etc. The kicker is that it came with Scottish Thistle g/f 14K buttons. I paid $6.00 for it!!!!!!! It was a bit snug, so I brought it to my tailor. I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## universitystripe

Two brags, one bummer:

+ Scooped up a 100% original 1960 Omega Seamaster on Etsy last month for $280. Runs well. 
+ Bought some worn-once AE Waldens on eBay for $100. 

- Purchased a vintage Brooks Brothers 3-2 roll blazer on eBay for $20, attempted alterations for $40. A long is apparently just too long in Brooks Brothers for this 6'1" lanky guy. I'll go for a regular next time.


----------



## peterc

Church's black Chelsea Boot, James model, barely worn - looks like the previous owner walked around the block once in them. Size 10.5 D. Must have been made for an American retailer. If anyone knows for whom, I'd love to know.


----------



## nonartful dodger

A BB pinpoint oxford with the tag still on it for $9.95 and no tax due to "tax holiday" this weekend.


----------



## gamma68

Today's finds:


Vintage BB must-iron red university stripe shirt
Wine-colored pocket square
....and a few ties, including this Robert Talbott for $2.99:

...and what is perhaps the ultimate crest tie, again for $2.99 (sells today for £24.99 or $38.20):

Steamed all ties to remove the rumples. Worked out great. :icon_smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Bought boatloads of stuff in eastern Atlanta today... Oxxford, Hermes, Allen E., etc.etc.
I also found the graveyard of Brooks Brothers orphans... I swear, one store has about 15 BB orphans in all makes and models. I tried to match them with pants but was unsuccessful.


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> Bought boatloads of stuff in eastern Atlanta today... Oxxford, Hermes, Allen E., etc.etc.


That's just because I've been on vacation. Have a nice trip home.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Steve Smith

drlivingston said:


> Bought boatloads of stuff in eastern Atlanta today... Oxxford, Hermes, Allen E., etc.etc.
> I also found the graveyard of Brooks Brothers orphans... I swear, one store has about 15 BB orphans in all makes and models. I tried to match them with pants but was unsuccessful.


I am guessing that it is a Goodwill.


----------



## jfelixg

I think I may have spotted the good doctor in the flesh this afternoon. Yellow Shirt? Fishing hat?


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg said:


> I think I may have spotted the good doctor in the flesh this afternoon. Yellow Shirt? Fishing hat?


LoL... nope. Sorting through items at home in Birmingham. Hitting Chattanooga this weekend and Oxford, Mississippi the weekend after that. It's a fun addiction.


----------



## benjclark

Phew! What a couple weeks. Anyway, took a little drive to see the folks, stayed a few days, stopped at a few thrifts in their city and came out way ahead.

BRAGS: 
Some great ties (mostly old area menswear store private labels, Robert Talbot, Lands End), a couple decent OCBDs (a green and an awesome gray that is quickly becoming a favorite), a couple sweaters, and a couple odds and ends for the kitchen.

BLUES: 
One store was having a huge $1 on all clothing sale. Didn't include ties. Paid the full $2.99 or so on half of them! Ha!


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> LoL... nope. Sorting through items at home in Birmingham. Hitting Chattanooga this weekend and Oxford, Mississippi the weekend after that. It's a fun addiction.


There is nothing to find in Chattanooga. Nothing. At all.


----------



## fshguy

wacolo said:


> There is nothing to find in Chattanooga. Nothing. At all.


I can heartily second that. I've found absolutely nothingin Chattanooga. If you have any leads, I'm all ears.


----------



## adoucett

I picked up 3 Brooks Brothers buttondowns today with the intention of flipping them (they were not slim fit), but after trying one on at home, I discovered the previous owner had brought them to a tailor to be taken in along the side seams, drastically improving the fit (for me).

After examining how they did it, I think I can now modify them further, or attempt to replicate the same technique on other shirts. 

Interesting find indeed!


----------



## Patrick06790

the only things of note in the thrift yesterday were items I donated. Sigh.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The local Goodwill just opened a so-called outlet store where everything is a buck. Today I found an amazing Harris Tweed sport coat, a thick wool made-in-USA brimmed cap with fold-down ear flaps and a pure cashmere scarf, all of which will soon be on the exchange. The boutique they opened a year ago, where everything is at least $10, has yet to yield a single thing. This outlet might just save me a fair amount of driving--instead of going to the other three stores, I'll just wait for them to bring it all to one place.


----------



## DaveS

Went to the last day of an annual charity sale at a local Temple yesterday. All you can stuff in a grocery bag for $8.

My wife got 5 pair of slacks, some Ann Taylor tops, and a couple of belts.

Me? I got a 40S Lauren Navy Blazer, with the store tag still on, by Ralph Lauren. Missing one of the two buttons in the front which, as I write, is in the mail on it's way, free of charge from Ralph Loren Customer Service.

Cost? Less than $1.00 (yep, that's _one dollar_!) per item!

Just couldn't resist sharing this!


----------



## universitystripe

1960s Omega Seamaster with a sub-seconds dial. $300. Etsy.










Vintage L.L. Bean duffel bag. $80. Etsy.










AE Waldens. Worn-once. eBay. $100.










Brooks Brothers Makers tie. Goodwill. $1.50.


----------



## mikeh

Patrick06790 said:


> the only things of note in the thrift yesterday were items I donated. Sigh.


Been there. Too many times. My condolences.


----------



## adoucett

Interesting thought came to mind where you keep buying back (assuming a very low price) and donating the same items for the continual tax write-off.... 

Seems slightly immoral though


----------



## Tilton

Technically speaking, you can only claim fair market value for the donation, which would be what goodwill sells the item for.


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up three BB ties today and one J. Crew made in USA navy tie with embroidered red lobsters.

One large BB yellow lambswool sweater vest 

One RL cotton sweater.

A good morning, and an Episcopal church sale tomorrow - fingers crossed.


----------



## jfelixg

Blues: Aquascutum trenchcoat, England, frayed and stained
Brag: 4 Ties by BB & Armani, 2 vintage sportcoats from a local mens store , tweed, patch pocket & leather buttons, good fit.
Super Brag: "Smash" season 1 on DVD


----------



## wacolo

Brags - Navy Staple Zanellas, Hermes, Holiday & Brown, Vintage JAB, Anglo American, Persol, Oliver Peoples

Blues - Some terrific old H Herzfeld and Dunhill ties that were ragged out as well as a woven Hermes which had been dry cleaned to within an inch of its life :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## drlivingston

Well, I decided not to leave Birmingham today. I hit two thrifts that I haven't been to in a while. Here are a few of my "brags".


L to R: 
Back row:
Burberrys suit (one of two purchased today)
Harris Tweed
RL Purple Label suit
Brooks Brothers Vintage Sack Tweed
Front row:
AE Walden
AE Bristol (very lightly worn)
Hanover handmade (never worn)
Alden (Cape Cod Collection)
Also... many many ties
A few of my favorites are the ones shown: (Atkinson's Made in Ireland, Bird Dog Bay Made in Chicago, Church's Made in Italy linen)


----------



## drlivingston

I also scored many choice pieces of outerwear including a practically new vintage JAB overcoat, a Bulgarian-made Silver Cloud cashmere coat, a BB trench coat, and this awesome vintage Kuppenheimer velvet-collared coat.


----------



## Corcovado

drlivingston said:


> Well, I decided not to leave Birmingham today. I hit two thrifts that I haven't been to in a while. Here are a few of my "brags".
> 
> 
> L to R:
> Back row:
> Burberrys suit (one of two purchased today)
> Harris Tweed
> RL Purple Label suit
> Brooks Brothers Vintage Sack Tweed
> Front row:
> AE Walden
> AE Bristol (very lightly worn)
> Hanover handmade (never worn)
> Alden (Cape Cod Collection)
> Also... many many ties
> A few of my favorites are the ones shown: (Atkinson's Made in Ireland, Bird Dog Bay Made in Chicago, Church's Made in Italy linen)


Quite a haul! Well done.


----------



## gamma68

BRAGS:

Two remarkably well-preserved Pendleton plaid wool shirts from the 1960s, complete with flap chest pockets and collar loops. One to flip that is a M, and one L to keep. (Do folks here consider these shirts "trad"?)

A vintage (?) BB wool sweater. Based on the tag, any idea how old it is? Seems to me I've seen similar tags on BB jackets from the 1960s.


----------



## dkoernert

^ No idea on age but that is SWEET!


----------



## firedancer

gamma68 said:


> BRAGS:
> 
> Two remarkably well-preserved Pendleton plaid wool shirts from the 1960s, complete with flap chest pockets and collar loops. One to flip that is a M, and one L to keep. (Do folks here consider these shirts "trad"?)
> 
> A vintage (?) BB wool sweater. Based on the tag, any idea how old it is? Seems to me I've seen similar tags on BB jackets from the 1960s.


Very nice. 
Judging from the tag I'd say its a 90s era vintage. No earlier.

I for one am a HUGE alpaca fan.


----------



## gamma68

firedancer said:


> Very nice.
> Judging from the tag I'd say its a 90s era vintage. No earlier.
> 
> I for one am a HUGE alpaca fan.


Thank you, sir. The wool is _very _soft! The tag says "dry clean only." Is this sweater not something I could hand-wash in Woolite and air dry?


----------



## CMDC

3 Luciano Barbera for Bergdorff Goodman sport coats. Also a BB Black Fleece flannel chalk stripe 3/2 sack suit that will hit the exchange. Some other goodies too. All coming to the thrift exchange and sales forum.


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC, Goodwill of Greater Washington has officially lost its mind.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I hate it when that happens. My condolences, Org.


----------



## CMDC

My God. Which GW is that?


----------



## Orgetorix

50 & Glebe. There were a couple more HFs around the same price. The kicker is that they were about the only desirable, non-moth-riddled items in there. I saw enough moth damaged items at 3 different GWs today I'm starting to wonder if they have an infestation. 

Oh, and, not surprisingly, the racks were stuffed.


----------



## CMDC

I don't even do the NoVA route anymore for exactly those reasons. Never find a thing and the racks are completely jammed. Absolutely no quality control. If you think those prices are high, check out the Unique Thrift on Gallows Rd. I stopped going there as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A GW here had to briefly shut down due to bed bugs. Always, always, always: Either freeze your findings as soon as you get home or drop them at the drycleaner on the way home.



Orgetorix said:


> 50 & Glebe. There were a couple more HFs around the same price. The kicker is that they were about the only desirable, non-moth-riddled items in there. I saw enough moth damaged items at 3 different GWs today I'm starting to wonder if they have an infestation.
> 
> Oh, and, not surprisingly, the racks were stuffed.


----------



## Hitch

Came across a J Peterman linen shirt marked M. I think the M stood for mammoth, it was at least and extra large.


----------



## Tilton

Ah searching the "fashion" rack, I see. Also, be vigilant. I opened a book in the basement of the GW on Columbia Pike to find chiggers crawling on the pages. I never went back, despite their usually enormous number of BB OCBDs.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> Ah searching the "fashion" rack, I see. Also, be vigilant. I opened a book in the basement of the GW on Columbia Pike to find chiggers crawling on the pages. I never went back, despite their usually enormous number of BB OCBDs.


Wuss. I'm guessing you also buy underwear brand new.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Wuss. I'm guessing you also buy underwear brand new.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

_Zing!_


----------



## WillBarrett

I may have to start following Dr. L around - my fair city has yet to produce the bounty he has found.

Picked up a Robert Talbott for the Locker Room tie this morning and a Made in USA Presswick and Moore blue OCBD. One inch too small in the sleeves, but I'll leave it rolled up on casual days.


----------



## Tilton

Yes, I do. And socks, which is sort of a non-sequitur because I rarely hesitate to buy used shoes which can't be laundered like socks. 

And Will, following the good doctor won't do you much good because then you'll just be picking up his cast-offs.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> I opened a book in the basement of the GW on Columbia Pike to find chiggers crawling on the pages. I never went back, despite their usually enormous number of BB OCBDs.


_Yawn. _Weekend before last, I got bit on the leg by a big black fly in one of the nastier Salvation Army stores. I briefly considered changing my thrifting garb to long pants and long sleeves, like hikers are supposed to wear; then I gave up the idea as half the SA's don't have air conditioning running during the summer.

Call us when you find a body part.


----------



## wacolo

+1 Freezing is really a great idea for anything you bring home. I actually have a large deep freeze that I keep my winter things in, just in case. Half of it is ground beef, brown cows, etc. The other is shetlands and flannel pants.

I have always heard it is not the moths that you see on the clothes that do the damage, but the larvae which hatch and start nibbling away. So even if you see no moths, it really does not mean much.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've been putting lavender and other scents in the closet to ward off moths...


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hear you can flip body parts, or, at least, you once could:

https://www.westsiderag.com/2011/08/30/maxilla-mandible-closed-its-doors-for-good-gone-digging



Acme said:


> _Yawn. _Weekend before last, I got bit on the leg by a big black fly in one of the nastier Salvation Army stores. I briefly considered changing my thrifting garb to long pants and long sleeves, like hikers are supposed to wear; then I gave up the idea as half the SA's don't have air conditioning running during the summer.
> 
> Call us when you find a body part.


----------



## drlivingston

Today's Birmingham haul was pretty decent.

First set:

On the mannequin:
Ralph Lauren Cashmere Overcoat
Oxxford Kenilworth Jacket
Robert Talbott Best of Class
On the table:
Handmade woven penny loafers by Tauer & Johnson (mint condition)
Ties (l to r)
Hugo Boss, Ike Behar, E. Zegna, Talbott B of C, RLPolo, BB Makers, Missoni, Jack Simpson, Versace (NWT), and Trafalgar

Second set:

On the mannequin:
Corbin very elusive *(2) *button sack jacket
BB Makers
On the table:
Gumshoe Bean Boots
8" Bean Boots (Both pair of Bean Boots obviously from same donor--great condition)
and last and most certainly not least.... *SEVEN *(4 of which are NWT!) Salvatore Ferragamo Ties!!


----------



## AshScache

One stop today, one Aquascutum trench with plaid lining. Fits a 48; available if anyone wants to make an offer, otherwise I'll keep.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Today's Birmingham haul was pretty decent.
> 
> First set:
> 
> On the mannequin:
> Ralph Lauren Cashmere Overcoat
> Oxxford Kenilworth Jacket
> Robert Talbott Best of Class
> On the table:
> Handmade woven penny loafers by Tauer & Johnson (mint condition)
> Ties (l to r)
> Hugo Boss, Ike Behar, E. Zegna, Talbott B of C, RLPolo, BB Makers, Missoni, Jack Simpson, Versace (NWT), and Trafalgar
> 
> Second set:
> 
> On the mannequin:
> Corbin very elusive *(2) *button sack jacket
> BB Makers
> On the table:
> Gumshoe Bean Boots
> 8" Bean Boots (Both pair of Bean Boots obviously from same donor--great condition)
> and last and most certainly not least.... *SEVEN *(4 of which are NWT!) Salvatore Ferragamo Ties!!


Killing me, man. Killing me.


----------



## Placebo Effect

Newbie here in the process of upgrading my wardrobe from my first job out of college. I've bought a couple half-canvassed upgrades new this past year while I was getting my sizing and preferences correct, having a good menswear store help me out. 

Now it's time to try and navigate the unknown! Just pulled the trigger on my first used, ebay suit purchase. 



This will be my first fully canvassed suit. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## WillBarrett

Brooks suit - glen paid, made in USA 40-ish Regular. Going up on exchange later.

Polo RL white poplin trousers NWT. Going up on exchange later today.


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone is in the Alabaster, AL, area and wants 40R Hickey Freeman suits, I left 6 of them on the rack. They are nice but $19.99 each is a little more than I want to spend. They should be 30% off tomorrow.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> If anyone is in the Alabaster, AL, area and wants 40R Hickey Freeman suits, I left 6 of them on the rack. They are nice but $19.99 each is a little more than I want to spend. They should be 30% off tomorrow.


Too bad I work on the north side of town. And my wife is due any day now. Either way, I might be making a trek this weekend and hoping for the best.


----------



## gamma68

The glen plaid sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing it posted in the Exchange.



WillBarrett said:


> Brooks suit - glen paid, made in USA 40-ish Regular. Going up on exchange later today.


----------



## gamma68

Picked this tie up today from a local thrift for $1.99. What do you fellas think of it? My wife says it's "ugly."


----------



## eagle2250

^^
To my eyes, that is one good looking tie. I've a couple of wool plaid ties, but have yet to find one with a striping pattern. Is there a name for the weave of that ties fabric?


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> To my eyes, that is one good looking tie. I've a couple of wool plaid ties, but have yet to find one with a striping pattern. Is there a name for the weave of that ties fabric?


Thanks, Eagle. There are no other tags on the tie than the one pictured. I'm no tie expert, but to me it seems like a Scottish wool take on the regimental stripe tie. I imagine this tie might go well with tweed jackets.


----------



## benjclark

gamma68 said:


> Picked this tie up today from a local thrift for $1.99. What do you fellas think of it? My wife says it's "ugly."


I love it! I think you've got a winner. I'd go Jeans, white OCBD, corduroy jacket, boots.


----------



## gamma68

benjclark said:


> I love it! I think you've got a winner. I'd go Jeans, white OCBD, corduroy jacket, boots.


Thank you, sir. It will make its way into my wardrobe.


----------



## gamma68

*I had some good fortune today...*

*BLUES:*

A vintage Chipp repp tie that was too stained on the front and too frayed at the interior bottom to make it worth purchasing for even the $1 thrift store price. Chipp is not a brand seen often in my parts.

*BRAGS:*

These ties...

And this wonderful vintage (?) 3/2 sack, blue-gray pinstripe suit. Quarter-lined, flat front, rather substantial wool. This is a suit for chilly and cold days. No stains, tears, rips, moth holes, smells or errant suicide notes in the pockets. With some minimal alterations, this one should be ready for action.


----------



## crs

Extremely heavy, Made in USA Pendleton wool overcoat in tan. Too small for me, and just a few moth bites.


----------



## phyrpowr

drlivingston said:


> If anyone is in the Alabaster, AL, area and wants 40R Hickey Freeman suits, I left 6 of them on the rack. They are nice but _*$19.99 each is a little more than I want to spend*_. They should be 30% off tomorrow.


Are we spoiled, or what??


----------



## drlivingston

Someone snapped up the HF suits before I could make a return trip... Today's haul was pretty decent. Pictures to come.


----------



## Acme

Half a fortnight ago, the dread pirate Acmebeard launched a daring raid on the Port o' Cleveland. A grand time it was, we sailed home wi' holds stuffed full o' swag.










Highlights o' the loot be listed below:


















_I found a couple of Harris Tweeds, a Southwick camelhair 3/2 roll sack here and a Brookstweed there; the best of the bunch were the Oxxford houndstooth and the vintage Fire Department silver button dress blazer pictured above (don't I wish it still had the badge attached). Not pictured are the Aquascutum charcoal pinstripe flannel suit and the other uniform I found, Air Force dress blues dated 1952._










_I didn't spend any time at all on the tie racks, and only picked up two BB Makers, but the one on top will be my new favorite tie. I found a Vintage Sulka, but it was so hideously dated I left it on the rack._










_I hauled off a lot of shirts, but the best are pictured above: on the right, a pair of Paul Stuart Viyella shirts (green tag sale, $1 each!); and on the left, my new favorite Madras shirt, a vintage Jos A Bank hand loomed candy plaid (I liked it so much I wore it out to dinner the night after I found it, along with the gunboats below and BB chinos. Damn, I looked good _:cool2:_)._










_Clevelanders love their LL Bean, vintage USA Made LL Bean shirts seemed fairly common on the racks. The best of the lot is the Timberline shirt on the right. I also love to find vintage shirts like the Rogoff Bros. red long sleeve shirt on the left._










_Gunboats! Not shell, and with a bit of wear, but given my luck with shoes, any day I find vintage Florsheim Imperials is a good one. Though not pictured here, I also found my first pair of vintage Randolph Engineering Gold Aviators. _

Fair winds to ye, scurvy sea dogs!


----------



## wacolo

Not bad for a 10 minute stop. Things have been pretty dry around these parts, so it was nice to have a good day.

Trafalgar Ltd Edt braces NIP, Talbott 7-fold, Hermes Woven (pretty rare, I have only sold a few of these), Nick Wooster x Hamilton Flannel Fun shirt, BB Shell and calf wingtips.


----------



## drlivingston

^^^ Very nice!! I am jealous!


----------



## gamma68

Very nice items found by the gents above. Who knew such treasures lay in the shores of Cleveland? But is no one digging my recently acquired Southwick pinstripe suit?


----------



## Hitch

Lucked into a very nice Columbia Willgam convertible,$5.00, but nothing like your haul Waco


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Last Saturday was a VERY good day!
*

*Top L-R: Holland and Holland, BB English (Church's), BB English (Church's), Edward Green for Old England
Bottom L-R: Ralph Lauren (Edward Green), Edward Green for Paul Stuart, J.M.Weston, Holland and Holland
*


*Around thirty bow ties (and other assorted ties including five Irish Poplins); Brooks, Luciano Barbera, Carrot and Gibbs, Paul Stuart, T&A and others.
*


Sweater vests: blue and green are Etro, Argyles are Rubinacci and the Fair Isles are Paul Stuart and J. McLaughlin



*Barbour Border with liner
*
*Assorted other things I didn't photograph yet: Borrelli tux shirt, two alligator belts with sterling buckles, baby crock belt, Lacoste polos, Borsalino fedora, Oxxford trousers.*


----------



## dkoernert

UNREAL haul, well done!!! I'd give anything to find a Barbour in my size at a thrift.


----------



## phyrpowr

TonyL. I'd try to find out who that late gentleman was, and donate to a charity in his name.


----------



## CMDC

I am humbled. Amazing.

And expect several increasingly excitable PMs from 32 about those bows.


----------



## Hitch

Astonishing.


----------



## wacolo

+100 

That is a certifiable thriftgasm right there, Tony. Can you tell who the Holland & Holland shoes are by? I assume they are English.


----------



## Hitch

LMAO!


----------



## AlanC

Amazing, TL. Congratulations!


----------



## gamma68

I don't think my trad Southwick suit can compare to Tony's haul.


----------



## drlivingston

Freaking reduced to tears from tonylumpkin's haul!! I would be excited over a single pair of those shoes... much less eight. Ok, folks. Roadtrip!!! Inspired, I am heading to Nashville today to see what I can find.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Such a good haul! I need to get back in action.


----------



## Hitch

Found a nice grey camel hair with subtle burgundy and blue checks from Chaps, fits just right.


----------



## drlivingston

In Nashville today I have scored two pairs of AE, two pairs of Grenson, three Press bows (32Rollandrock's ears just perked up), three mint Sulka ties, and a host of sartorial odds and ends. I am excited to see what a full day's thrifting tomorrow will turn up!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Impressive. LOL.
Sounds like the brotherhood would benefit from a road trip 'en-mass' to Nashville!


----------



## adoucett

So I go thrifting in New Haven where I imagine everyone is wearing Press tweeds and end up finding wrinkly H&M shirts, and in Nashville where I picture everyone wearing cowboy boots and denim jackets, Bow ties and English shoes are found with ease??

Life sure is mysterious.


----------



## crs

Store 1: Hickey-Freeman plaid flannel shirt, Italian fabric. It's fine, but I don't see it as appreciably better than LLB. $2. Forest green BB buttondown $2. 

Store 2: NWT BB plaid buttondown, 80 percent cotton, 20 percent wool $10. Virtually new adidas blue suede sneakers $10. 

Strore 3: Passed on a couple Tori Richard cotton lawn shirts because I don't wear that kind of thing.


----------



## blacksby

beauty of a blue/black houndstooth burberry prorsum blazer..perfect fit and near mint $2.
nice dior tie, brown with blue accents...$.50 ..good day


----------



## catside

Got a recent BB Madison linen/wool summer weight Glenn Plaid sc. Had to think twice: Made in China! Decided not to be a snob since I can and will wear this. 8 bucks.


----------



## Branman1986

I just picked up 2 pairs of AEs, vintage MacNeils and Senecas, and some old burgandy J&M Aristocrafts. All in pretty good shape, but there is some discoloration on the J&Ms, need to figure out how to clean them up. A huge thick Canali 54L wool sportcoat, an olive/tan 40R Armani Le Collezioni suit and a few BB button-downs that fit me well.


----------



## CMDC

Slim pickings this weekend. 2 JPress ties and a pair of Gant rugger khakis for me. LE tweed in a big brown/cream check in 42L for the exchange along with a Gitman Bros shirt. Today and tomorrow are 50% at Unique Thrift which is a recipe for chaos. No way you'll find me there. Better to let the racks get thinned and come back next weekend once things are replenished.


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> Slim pickings this weekend. 2 JPress ties and a pair of Gant rugger khakis for me. LE tweed in a big brown/cream check in 42L for the exchange along with a Gitman Bros shirt. Today and tomorrow are 50% at Unique Thrift which is a recipe for chaos. No way you'll find me there. Better to let the racks get thinned and come back next weekend once things are replenished.


Ferengi Rule of Thrifting #72:

Go late the night before and case the joint. Put the items you want in one spot on the rack, then go back the next morning and buy them when they're all half off.










That way you get the discount, and avoid the chaos.


----------



## Reuben

Nice, if small, haul today. A nice full-length single-breasted camel hair overcoat and a green flannel blazer with a full set of Holland and Sherry buttons.


----------



## Acme

^Welcome, Reuben. The guys in Atlanta seem to do fairly well; hopefully that luck extends to Athens.


----------



## Reuben

So far, it's been none too shabby. A couple nice aldens for Brooks Brothers, the tassel loafer in burgundy and the semi-brogued cap toe in walnut, an amazing Willis & Geiger buttondown, a Dege & sons shooting jacket (little holey but perfect for quail hunting), a couple dozen makers/golden fleece ties, a half-dozen Ben Silver ties, four or five Gitman OCBDs, a pair of seersucker pants with alternating red and black stripes, a 3/2 roll sack suit in a large-scale blue and white gingham, a pair of blue, tan, and red pinstriped creme oxford pants, a playboy brand smoking jacket, a pair of BB seersucker fun shorts, a pair of (old, good, "real") A&F garment bags, a pair of Murray's nantucket reds, ect, ect. 

A couple weeks at the beginning of the summer on the coast landed me a couple embroidered trafalgar braces, a set of burgundy and black lizard leather trafalgar braces, an awesome braces of blue/green/red striped with genuine ostrich leather, NOS, for $1, two pairs of (non-patchwork) madras trousers, a first edition set of The Second World War (by Churchill), and sky-blue italian linen trousers. 

George Gibson's, an amazing old-school men's store, just closed. After two weeks of 80% sales, the last remnants were donated to a local thrift store. If you want red and black harlequin seersucker pants, some fun bulldog critter pants, various other great pants by berle (particularly 30-34) or a ton of NOS Hathaway OCBDs, it's worth the drive. There's a pair of size 30 shorts embroidered with spilling martini glasses and a size small lily pulitzer shirt in lime green linen I can only wish fit me. I'll probably poke around there later in the week, so if you're interested in anything in particular, feel free to message me and I'll see what I can do.

Also, the GF wants to add she snagged two pairs of handmade in America riding boots.


----------



## peterc

Ralph Lauren mid oxford grey flannel suit - forward pleats on trousers & center vent on jacket (to be closed). From about 2000-2002. Italian made. Full cut. Lots of room everywhere. Fits me beautifully and is NM condition. $140.00. 

Peal black balmoral oxfords. Almost unworn. Orig. owner had topied the bottom, but I had my cobbler remove it. Crazy cobbler who put the topy on actually "peeled" off about an eighth of an inch of leather from the sole before affixing the topy. It will take some wear to get the bottoms of the shoes to look like they should instead of the glue residue appearance they have now. Still, these were barely worn, fit me perfectly, were NOT formed to the orig. owners feet and were $58.00 plus tax.


----------



## video2

Here caruso suit that I found for 28 euros


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well done!


----------



## danielm

CMDC said:


> Slim pickings this weekend. 2 JPress ties and a pair of Gant rugger khakis for me. LE tweed in a big brown/cream check in 42L for the exchange along with a Gitman Bros shirt. Today and tomorrow are 50% at Unique Thrift which is a recipe for chaos. No way you'll find me there. Better to let the racks get thinned and come back next weekend once things are replenished.


This is exactly my mentality toward the Labor Day sales. Chances are, if the store had anything good, I picked it in the days prior to the sale. Let the bargain crazed shoppers clear out the Haggar and Van Heusen, I'll be back when the new J Press and Brooks Brothers stock hits the shelves.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday I found a Zegna SC that had had the brand label removed, which means the consignment store missed out on about $100 in markup. The tag inside the pocket was still there, which is how I identified it. 

I felt irrationally triumphant leaving with it.


----------



## Topsider

tonylumpkin said:


> *Last Saturday was a VERY good day!*


Wow! Is all that stuff your size...? Amazing luck.


----------



## dkoernert

I had a bad moment yesterday. I found a bow tie, a wearable one at that, which almost never happens around here. The store had stapled a price tag right smack dab in the middle of one of the ends. Even at 78 cents, I had to leave it.


----------



## Tilton

Why not just tie it so that is the end that is on the backside? Really one of the most easily-remedied thrifted tie woes.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> Why not just tie it so that is the end that is on the backside? Really one of the most easily-remedied thrifted tie woes.


Didn't think of that. I am an idiot. I hid it so it may still be there. I'll have to go back and check .


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> I had a bad moment yesterday. I found a bow tie, a wearable one at that, which almost never happens around here. The store had stapled a price tag right smack dab in the middle of one of the ends. Even at 78 cents, I had to leave it.


Staples rarely leave a mark, why not buy it anyway?


----------



## CMDC

If I left every tie that had a staple through it, I'd have no thrifted ties. Every place I go to either uses staples or plastic price tags. As long as you remove them carefully, no problems.


----------



## crs

CMDC said:


> If I left every tie that had a staple through it, I'd have no thrifted ties. Every place I go to either uses staples or plastic price tags. As long as you remove them carefully, no problems.


Worse are the ones that knot them to a rack.


----------



## crs

There's a thrift store in a pretty trad town where I've bought lots of good stuff. There's a volunteer there who supposedly owned a men's clothing store -- judging by what he wears, I'm thinking Paulie Walnuts was one of his customers -- and we had a conversation a few years ago in which it became apparent he'd never heard of a 3/2 roll. Which would be fine if he didn't insist on "helping" the customers find something. Today all I bought were some leather gloves for $4 and he pointed to a jar and said I could put in a few more dollars if I felt "guilty" about the "great deal." I wasn't sure what to say except that I don't feel guilty. Walking out, I thought I could have said I never feel guilty because I'm just borrowing the clothing until I die and they wind up back in a thrift store. Or if I wanted to be mean, I could have said nobody's gonna buy what you wear after you die because there's a probably bullet hole in it and it smells like the Meadowlands.


----------



## CMDC

Sweaters and jackets starting to appear but nothing to speak of yet. One of my best spots has had 2 JPress sportcoats that would be great for the exchange except for the bad staining on one cuff.

On the plus side was a nice 2 button sack tweed from Eljo's for me.


----------



## Tilton

I have literally never ever seen anything from Press aside from awfully worn OCBDs in a DC area thrift. Then again, I only hit them up once a month or less these days.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Today's Thrifts*

Today's thrift here in Dallas, TX area Salvation Army

Bass Logan WeeJees Burgendy Brush Sz 9.5D
Samsonite Silhoutte 2 Pc Hardshell Suitcases
Samosonite Sonaro II Leather Garment/Suit/Carry On with hangers
Hilt Black Stripe Trousers Sz 36
Luciano Barbera XL windowpane L/S shirt

I will post pictures later


----------



## Acme

Walking through the book section today, I saw a boxed set on the lowest shelf, and leaned in to look closer. Gibbon's _Decline and Fall..._, the Modern Library edition! :icon_cheers: I'd love to have a copy of that!

Then I noticed it was half the boxed set, Vol.'s 4-6. I searched the store for half an hour, and couldn't find the other half of the set. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## CMDC

Not thrift store but ebay--if anyone here snagged the 10.5 Florsheim #8 shell gunboats that were posted briefly yesterday evening for $99 BIN, my hat is off to you. I spent about 10 minutes dicking around making sure there weren't any comparables also listed, only to have them gone when I went back to snag them. And if you did get them and they don't fit, you know who to PM.


----------



## dkoernert

Had some good luck on Friday the 13th. Finally broke the dry spell and found 7 pairs of Bills in my size, 5 of which were flat front and cuffed. I paid $3 a pair.


----------



## fastfiat81

I did manage to find #8 shell florsheim imperials today at lunch. Size 9C so a little too small for me.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Came upon a made in Scotland Pringle 100% Cashmere cardigan. Nearly new with very little pilling. It's sized 42 which is too snug on me.

FastFiat81, size 9C is my size. Are the shell Florsheims longwings? if they are anything else you can always let me know (I have Florsheims and AE MacNeils shell longwings so don't need another pair).


----------



## fastfiat81

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Came upon a made in Scotland Pringle 100% Cashmere cardigan. Nearly new with very little pilling. It's sized 42 which is too snug on me.
> 
> FastFiat81, size 9C is my size. Are the shell Florsheims longwings? if they are anything else you can always let me know (I have Florsheims and AE MacNeils shell longwings so don't need another pair).


Pre cleanup... :icon_pale:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Massive blues -- perfectly fitting gray flannel and gray herringbone suit jackets -- with no pants to be found.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL and a big +1 on the "Massive blues!"
Two more pair of my AE's and an older pair of Red Wing work boots...off to the thrift shop and Goodwill Store, respectively.


----------



## Takai

Looks like this is my first post, I took a break from the thrifting game for a bit to get some health issue sorted out, but yesterday was my first day back. I managed to find a few nice designer ties, including a nice older Zegna red and white stripped Rep, and a Moschino peach and pastel blue Rep. Found my first T&A shirt, that fits me like a glove, also found my first Brioni shirt, and a couple of really nice St Croix knits, one a pullover, and the other's a zip pull over. Blues were, I found an old Pendleton full length taupe wool coat in great condition for the other half, but it was too long and heavy for her to wear. 
Sometimes it's quite interesting what you find around Nashville.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL and a big +1 on the "Massive blues!"
> Two more pair of my AE's and an older pair of Red Wing work boots...off to the thrift shop and Goodwill Store, respectively.


Much as I love shopping in thrift stores, I think that's the best direction to send them in.

I may drag my girlfriend back and troll through there with her later today. I didn't get to look as thoroughly as I wanted to, and this place has pulled through for me before. I found a Rubinacci there which is on Ebay right now on consignment -- I'm hoping it goes a little higher, though I can't complain about $71.


----------



## wacolo

I made a quick run this morning before parking myself in front of the boob-toob from some football.

Two identical USA Woolrich blankets (actually one Full and one Twin), a Woolrich wool vest, old and excellent Sero BD, PRL BD, Harvard Coop knit tie, Hermes and Oxxford ties, and a Trafalgar Belt. The cardigan is a wool American Eagle (Made in USA :cool2 and two pair of M2 in my size!

https://postimg.org/image/w52xpvrlf/ https://postimg.org/image/6dd0mxv8z/ https://postimg.org/image/egb6y9fub/


----------



## firedancer

Blues, 
J. Press grey H bone tweed, BB makers Tweed, BB camel hair WP, all 3/2 Sacks. More than Moth eaten. I think Mice got a hold of them! 

A really cool covert coat, and a stellar windowpane warm coat. Not my size. 

Brags 
A neat pair of Edwin Clapp sea turtle shoes. 

Some teeny tiny BB 3/2s. One tweed that was actually from the BB boys department. 

An old Sero PP OCBD. 

Some more Hermes and a Kiton tie.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Would love to see those Clapps.



firedancer said:


> Blues,
> J. Press grey H bone tweed, BB makers Tweed, BB camel hair WP, all 3/2 Sacks. More than Moth eaten. I think Mice got a hold of them!
> 
> A really cool covert coat, and a stellar windowpane warm coat. Not my size.
> 
> Brags
> A neat pair of Edwin Clapp sea turtle shoes.
> 
> Some teeny tiny BB 3/2s. One tweed that was actually from the BB boys department.
> 
> An old Sero PP OCBD.
> 
> Some more Hermes and a Kiton tie.


----------



## Reuben

Brags: Three fully-canvased Adrian Jules suits, look to be all or mostly hand-sewn, lightly-padded shoulders, suspender buttons, 3/2 roll and fit me perfectly. Charcoal flannel, Navy flannel, Navy worsted, all with natural horn buttons . . .

Blues: all three jackets darted and pants double-pleated. I guess I can manage. No clue how they made it from a Minnesotan clothier all the way to Athens, GA though. Still doesn't beat the jacket I found in Savannah that was from Alaska.


----------



## sskim3

So the girlfriend and I visited the thrift shop twice in the past few weeks and man it was crazy the things you find.

3 navy brooks brother blazers
1 navy canali blazer
1 navy Burberry blazer
1 navy hickey freeman blazer
1 gray brooks brother suit
1 jab trench coat
2 two brooks ties
1 Paul smith tie

Hopefully I'll pick a few items and help find new owners for the others.

This may get addicting.....


----------



## catside

Thrifters,
Sign up for Thrift for Charity (TM) scavenger hunt at SF tonight.
Highest points from a pre-specified list ion two weeks gets $100 for their favorite charity. Rules and list are at:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/355179...ers-scavenger-hunt-thread/550_50#post_6603221


----------



## blacksby

blues: local low key spot is closed because someone drove through the front window!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Finally, a staple; navy, 3/2 Brooks Brothers sack *in my size *(well, at least the jacket, I haven't tried the pants yet)!!


----------



## swb120

tonylumpkin said:


> Finally, a staple; navy, 3/2 Brooks Brothers sack *in my size *(well, at least the jacket, I haven't tried the pants yet)!!


It has been pretty slim pickings at Pgh thrifts lately; glad you were able to find something good, tonyl!


----------



## Acme

tonylumpkin said:


> Finally, a staple; navy, 3/2 Brooks Brothers sack *in my size *(well, at least the jacket, I haven't tried the pants yet)!!


Congrats! If the jacket fits, the pants should too (or will definately be alterable).



swb120 said:


> It has been pretty slim pickings at Pgh thrifts lately; glad you were able to find something good, tonyl!


Sorry to hear that. It's been great hunting here recently.


----------



## Acme

*PSA*

Don't forget to check the seasonal halloween rack on your way out the door.










Three Stetsons and a Biltmore, shoved in amongst the costume hats.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Love those stetsons.


----------



## Barnavelt

catside said:


> Thrifters,
> Sign up for Thrift for Charity (TM) scavenger hunt at SF tonight.
> Highest points from a pre-specified list ion two weeks gets $100 for their favorite charity. Rules and list are at:
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/t/355179...ers-scavenger-hunt-thread/550_50#post_6603221


Catside!


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Love those stetsons.


Thanks. Wish I could find hats more often. I imagine if you were thrifting in the 50's and 60's, there would have been bins and bins of hats to choose from. Sadly, much rarer today.


----------



## Reuben

Two Brooks Brothers Makers ties, a rep stripe and zebras, a pair of braces commemorating baseball's 100th anniversary, and an off-white cashmere turtleneck for the lady.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Very nice striped tie, Reuben!


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Loving those braces...

Found a pair of M2 Bills in flawless condition yesterday with a 26 or 28 inch waist--can't recall for sure, but very small. I passed...


----------



## catside

Isaia suit jacket that fits, orphan, blues. Pants found, happy. Pants have large hole- noticed at register, blues.Passed.
BB GF glenn plaid 3 peiece, except pants nowhere to be found. passed.
Made in Italy BB Glenn Plaid very recent, it seems bought from outlet. 46R, Blues. I would rock it if it did fit. Passed.
Same rack full of unworn looking outlet BB Madison pants, all 36 with no room to expand. I'm 38 these days. Blues. Passed.
Same rack, summerweight 42L BB Fitzgerald blazer in black. Yay! Then: Who the hell did they cut these for, feels freaking 40. Blues. Passed.
Brand new Cole-Haan nubucks that fit and for 7 bucks. Left to look at suits. 5 minutes later came to pick up, not there. No blues, it's just Cole-Haan. How is that for spoiled?
Vintage Brioni SC. 42. I could not pass this. Bought for trade.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Haven't posted in a while. I decent haul over the past few days. I will post photos once I figure out how to work my camera.

*Burburys Overcoat/Driving Coat - Available
*Tradition British Khaki Tan with Nova Plaid lining. Coat features a luxurious, zippered, removable wool lining and button on collar for added warmth and comfort on cooler days. Sleeves and yoke are lined in silky smooth Bemberg for easy on/off and layering 
Details are numerous: classy double breasted design, working shoulder epaulettes...hook and eye throat latch seals the whole program up tight in severest conditions...adjustable waist belt (long enough for the tied look)...adjustable, barrel cuffs for a custom fit...raglan sleeve style for mobility and unrestricted fit...roomy cut for layering over a blazer/business suit ... center back pleat for mobility/sitting and highest quality tailoring throughout.







London Fog Rain Coat
Canali F/F Grey Wool Trousers
BB Brown Wool Trousers
Ecco Loafers Size Euro 44 in Mint Condition
J&M Limited Collection Black Cap Toe shoes size 12
J&M Black Aristocraft Brogue Cap Toe 8.5D 
PLR Madras Shirt


----------



## WillBarrett

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Haven't posted in a while. I decent haul over the past few days. I will post photos once I figure out how to work my camera.
> 
> Burburys Overcoat/Driving coat with removal lining to reveal the well known pattern
> London Fog Rain Coat
> Canali F/F Grey Wool Trousers
> BB Brown Wool Trousers
> Ecco Loafers Size Euro 44 in Mint Condition
> J&M Limited Collection Black Cap Toe shoes size 12
> J&M Black Aristocraft Brogue Cap Toe 8.5D
> PLR Madras Shirt


Selling those 8.5 shoes?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Mistake Post


----------



## Acme

I've been trying to stay out of the shops recently, but yesterday events conspired and I ended up doing a bit of shopping after all.

The first store yielded a couple of Robert Talbott dress shirts, and second coolest Gant shirt I've ever found:









Imperial Poplin? The fabric is a bit heavier than the usual Gant shirt I run across.

Then, on the pants rack, two pair of Ben Silver corduroys:









I never find Ben Silver around here. Also found my first pair of Incotex pants, very very nice.


----------



## Acme

At the second store, I picked up a Samuelsohn suit.









There was also a Navy suit jacket from the same dead west coast gentleman, but I searched in vain for the pants, and so left it.

And I love to find another Harris Tweed...


----------



## Acme

Especially when it has a label like this on the inside:









After shopping, I stopped by the drycleaner. Last week I'd dropped off two jackets to be pressed.

I know Jack Victor is not particularly bragworthy, but I like the pattern...


----------



## Acme

And with this label inside, I couldn't pass it up:









And then, this:


----------



## Acme

It was very crumpled when I found it, but the wrinkles came out nicely. The maker is another that I don't often find around here:









Some times picking it up from the drycleaner is almost as fun as finding it in the first place. Happy hunting, gentlemen.

Author's note: I really wanted to use the in-line image hosting, but the two picture per post limit puts the kibosh on that approach. Oh well, back to Google hosting, I suppose...


----------



## WillBarrett

Nothing doing this morning at my one stop. Some vintage Winne the Pooh poetry for the kids and Bud Powell live at the Birdland in 1964.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Alden 9.5D (My Size)*




*J&M Black Aristocraft 8.5D (Available)
*The Crown Aristocraft was the pinnacle of Johnston & Murphy shoemaking. This is a calfskin shoe, made--at that time--almost entirely by hand. After the early 1990s, the Crown slipped in both quality of shoemaking, and in quality of materials used. At the time this one was made, however, the Crown Aristocraft rivaled any shoe made in America. The last Crown was made in the USA several years ago. Today, Johnston Murphy shoes are made off-shore, and have virtually nothing to do with their proud heritage.



*J&M Limited Collection Black Size 12D (Available)*


----------



## CMDC

Some nice finds yesterday...

Shaggy Dog and BB lambswool sweater. Hermes, Ferragamo, Gucci, and Etro ties.


----------



## firedancer

No less than 10 3/2 sacks from the likes of Southwick, BB, Majer , Hilton and Oxxford. Including one super rare, at least I've never seen one before in my life, covert cloth number. 

More Sportcoats to go along with these.


----------



## Reuben

Today on Thrift Store Blues and Brags: Why we look beyond the brand name.










46L 3/2 sack suit in a beautiful slate blue/grey herringbone tweed (a true sack, too, with natural shoulders, no darts, flat front, natural buttons [some type of plant] with two on the sleeves, half-lined), from none other than Joseph A Banks.

Guess this is from when they were a cheaper alternative to BB, and not just cheap. Why doesn't José Banks make these things anymore?


----------



## Acme

^That's beautiful.


----------



## firedancer

Reuben said:


> Today on Thrift Store Blues and Brags: Why we look beyond the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46L 3/2 sack suit in a beautiful slate blue/grey herringbone tweed (a true sack, too, with natural shoulders, no darts, flat front, natural buttons [some type of plant] with two on the sleeves, half-lined), from none other than Joseph A Banks.
> 
> Guess this is from when they were a cheaper alternative to BB, and not just cheap. Why doesn't José Banks make these things anymore?


You'd be fooling yourself if you think they were cheaper. They weren't. But the quality was just as good, if not better than Brooks.

They were also a great importer of Shetlands from Scotland and rain coats from England.

Oh well, all good things....


----------



## Reuben

firedancer said:


> You'd be fooling yourself if you think they were cheaper. They weren't. But the quality was just as good, if not better than Brooks.
> 
> They were also a great importer of Shetlands from Scotland and rain coats from England.
> 
> Oh well, all good things....


 Well, that's my lesson for the day. At least they still carry Allen Edmonds?

Honestly, though, they're a great place to get decent shoe trees and suit hangers for cheap, and that's about it.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

The goodwill home theater replacement equipment. Total cost $175


----------



## firedancer

So bow ties are semi rare finds for me. 
This

Was a shock. My first thrifted ascot. 

Also picked up some absolutely stunning late model Dunhill flannels in flat front , side tabs and a sublime orange rust color. Amazing!


----------



## Acme

I was out shopping today and found about a dozen Brooks Brothers Performance knit polos in very good condition at $3.99 each. Most of them were navy and black, and all were size XXL.










I love Brooks, but not the polos (don't like logos), and they're not my size anyway. If anyone here is interested, just PM me and I'll tell you where to go get them (Chicago area).


----------



## TSWalker

Acme said:


> I was out shopping today and found about a dozen Brooks Brothers Performance knit polos in very good condition at $3.99 each. Most of them were navy and black, and all were size XXL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Brooks, but not the polos (don't like logos), and they're not my size anyway. If anyone here is interested, just PM me and I'll tell you where to go get them (Chicago area).


If anyone takes him up on that and is willing to ship, I wouldn't mind a slight markup for your time and trouble.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I can't think of an occasion to wear it, but still fun to hold on to.



firedancer said:


> My first thrifted ascot.


----------



## g3dahl

Firedancer,

Nice find! Appears to be a "day cravat." I have a few of those and wear them once in awhile, always under an ocbd (especially university stripes), with either a navy blazer or a tweed sack.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Deacon

On two trips to my favorite thrift:
Found a new Michael Kors winter weight wool camel colored pinstriped single breasted suit, my size-$17.99
4 pairs of near new flannel Ermenegildo Zegna slacks in my size -$4.99 and $6.99 
1 pair similar flannel slacks by an Italian maker, my size $4.99
near new demo model Royal Tweed burgandy calf wingtip size 11G UK $32.99 am selling now
Near new Timberland wheat colored leather winter jacket with thick lining $49.99 will sell shortly


----------



## Acme

Acme said:


> I was out shopping today and found about a dozen Brooks Brothers Performance knit polos in very good condition at $3.99 each. Most of them were navy and black, and all were size XXL.(Chicago area).


Due to the interest, I've decided to proxy these after all.

The shirts are all BB Original Fit Performance Polos, size XXL. Here is a photo of the tag:

There are 10 navy polos, and 1 each of the remaining three colors. Here is the Navy and the Blue Stripe:

And here is the Blue and the Black:

I've inspected each shirt twice, and they are in excellent, near new condition. You can have them for $5 each, plus shipping.

Just PM me with your order, I'll invoice you via Paypal and ship as soon as you've paid. First come, first serve (thanks to those who have already expressed interest, you're first in line, just PM me with what you want).

Thanks!


----------



## blacksby

saw a nice plaid tweed on the rack, tried it on, looks tailored(actually better than my tailor) almost mint conditon. the real surprise is that it's an older Jos.A Banks(red label) the jacket is awesome.


----------



## 32rollandrock

blacksby said:


> saw a nice plaid tweed on the rack, tried it on, looks tailored(actually better than my tailor) almost mint conditon. the real surprise is that it's an older Jos.A Banks(red label) the jacket is awesome.


Not surprising at all. As has been noted here many, many, many times, vintage JAB is outstanding, every bit the equal of vintage BB, if not better. Label snobs miss out on many great deals, with vintage JAB being Exhibit A.


----------



## firedancer

32rollandrock said:


> Not surprising at all. As has been noted here many, many, many times, vintage JAB is outstanding, every bit the equal of vintage BB, if not better. Label snobs miss out on many great deals, with vintage JAB being Exhibit A.


If I could tell you the number of BB sacks with bad linings, loose seams, arms coming undone at the cuff, vs the usual solid construction of JAB sacks of the same vintage you'd be floored.

Today was tartan trouser day!


----------



## Acme

^Wow. What brands?


----------



## firedancer

Acme said:


> ^Wow. What brands?


A mix, 
A couple Pendleton country
Brooks, Corbin, kings wood, and 2 w/o labels, probably Brooks but I haven't looked behind the pockets yet.


----------



## jfelixg

2 weeks ago i did some seasonal purging and donated a load of thrift-purchased suits, sport coats and shirts back to my local church-affiliated thrift store. Nothing fancy. A BB pinstripe suit, an HSM tux, an HSM 3-piece, some BB and Britches G-Town sport coats, two or three hong kong custom suits that sort of fit, some pendleton & LLB wool shirts and some ties, purchased from Dr. Livingston at $0.25 ea. Today I got a generous hand-written thank you note from the thrift store. That was very nice and unexpected.


----------



## catside

firedancer said:


> A mix,
> A couple Pendleton country
> Brooks, Corbin, kings wood, and 2 w/o labels, probably Brooks but I haven't looked behind the pockets yet.


Incredible!


----------



## Barnavelt

firedancer said:


> If I could tell you the number of BB sacks with bad linings, loose seams, arms coming undone at the cuff, vs the usual solid construction of JAB sacks of the same vintage you'd be floored.
> 
> Today was tartan trouser day!


As a longtime admirer of tartan trousers I have searched low and high to no avail. The few pair to pass through my brief own.ship were so large and tentlike that there was no hope in getting them tailored. I have even considered paying ..shudder.. retail from BB at times. In any case, I do hope for my own selfish purposes that those are all 46x29 so that my morning need not be consumed by jealousy.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

J&M Claimed.


----------



## Koala-T

Pardon if this is a noob question. I've found some Woolrich in the past, but it was foreign made stuff, like "made in China", etc... Is this stuff still desired, or does it need to be made in UK or US to be the good stuff? What's the general opinion of the thread?


----------



## Acme

^Welcome to the thread.

Of course if you like it and look forward to wearing it, that's the best criteria. That said, the older, vintage, US made Woolrich is more impressive to post about here, I think.


----------



## drlivingston

Koala-T said:


> Pardon if this is a noob question. I've found some Woolrich in the past, but it was foreign made stuff, like "made in China", etc... Is this stuff still desired, or does it need to be made in UK or US to be the good stuff? What's the general opinion of the thread?


People post "made in Bangladesh" PRL here all the time... Just have fun.


----------



## Koala-T

Acme said:


> ^Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Of course if you like it and look forward to wearing it, that's the best criteria. That said, the older, vintage, US made Woolrich is more impressive to post about here, I think.





drlivingston said:


> People post "made in Bangladesh" PRL here all the time... Just have fun.


Thanks to you both!


----------



## catside

Koala-T said:


> Pardon if this is a noob question. I've found some Woolrich in the past, but it was foreign made stuff, like "made in China", etc... Is this stuff still desired, or does it need to be made in UK or US to be the good stuff? What's the general opinion of the thread?


It can qualify either as blues or brag.


----------



## crs

Viyella bathrobe, first I've seen.


----------



## CMDC

Found this nice BB Country Club sweater yesterday. Not sure yet how "me" it is so it may end up on the exchange at some point.


----------



## firedancer

crs said:


> Viyella bathrobe, first I've seen.


Ha, I've seen the full on 100%ers that Pendleton made as well! 
I can't think of anything worse to put on after stepping out of the shower.

I suppose people actually wore these over Pyjamas.


----------



## crs

firedancer said:


> Ha, I've seen the full on 100%ers that Pendleton made as well!
> I can't think of anything worse to put on after stepping out of the shower.
> 
> I suppose people actually wore these over Pyjamas.


Yeah, I don't believe I'd wear one nekkid. They do go for $165 on DannOnline, I see.


----------



## Tilton

Two pairs (dark grey, british tan) of brand-new, with tags, BB Hudsons in my size. 2 for $8 pants day at Goodwill. Been a while since I've thrifted and that feels good.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> People post "made in Bangladesh" PRL here all the time... Just have fun.


They do?


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> They do?


Admittedly, moreso on the exchange. But, I have seen them here.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> Admittedly, moreso on the exchange. But, I have seen them here.


Well, then, Doc, we must improve our game. :icon_smile_big: I solemnly promise to post no PRL crap in this thread, and I invite others to join me in the pledge (the exchange can watch out for itself).

How about this fine Abercrombie and Fitch :devil: blazer instead? I found it last week.

















Of course, it's proper A&F. Navy flannel, 3/2 roll sack, old label. I really, really wish it fit me . And why don't we have spoiler tags in this forum?


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> Well, then, Doc, we must improve our game. :icon_smile_big: I solemnly promise to post no PRL crap in this thread, and I invite others to join me in the pledge (the exchange can watch out for itself).
> 
> How about this fine Abercrombie and Fitch :devil: blazer instead? I found it last week.
> 
> Of course, it's proper A&F. Navy flannel, 3/2 roll sack, old label. I really, really wish it fit me . And why don't we have spoiler tags in this forum?


Any idea how old that A&F blazer is? When did A&F morph into what it is today?
I recently saw a really old A&F catalog for sale on eBay from the early 1900s, when the company dealt in camping gear.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Koala-T said:


> Pardon if this is a noob question. I've found some Woolrich in the past, but it was foreign made stuff, like "made in China", etc... Is this stuff still desired, or does it need to be made in UK or US to be the good stuff? What's the general opinion of the thread?


I've purchased needle cord pants by Woolrich Made in China. But the most desired brands are Woolrich Woolen Mills. I think there's another line Rich Brothers. The Woolen Mills products tends to command a premium resale price.

Pendleton Woolen Mills follows the same strategy. But not as highly desired as WWM. I own all three.


----------



## Tilton

I have who routinely hunts with an old A&F-branded Zoli Rizzini sxs shotgun. It is completely awesome.


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES:*
Two vintage Joseph A. Bank suit jackets, with no pants to be found.

*MODEST BRAGS:*


----------



## Acme

^Viyella is cool. For a minute there, I thought you'd thrifted the Victrola.


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> Any idea how old that A&F blazer is? When did A&F morph into what it is today?
> I recently saw a really old A&F catalog for sale on eBay from the early 1900s, when the company dealt in camping gear.


The original A&F went belly up in '76. So that blazer is likely fifty years old.

If you're interested in the history of A&F, here's an overview.

And the old catalogs are fun to look through.


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> ^Viyella is cool. For a minute there, I thought you'd thrifted the Victrola.


LOL, thrifted the tie, not the Victrola. However, I did rescue that Victrola (built in 1916) from the curb on a trash day about 6 or 7 years ago. All it needed was a spring repair. Plays beautifully.


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> LOL, thrifted the tie, not the Victrola. However, I did rescue that Victrola (built in 1916) from the curb on a trash day about 6 or 7 years ago. All it needed was a spring repair. Plays beautifully.


Yikes! That's even better than thrifting it.


----------



## Barnavelt

Visited a new GW today. Found 2 Eddie Jacobs suits, one with the old style "Southwick for Eddie Jacobs" label. Both had stains on the cuff and/or at the front of the jacket and they were left behind. Found a wool felt 3/2 roll with patch pockets which was missing the top most blazer button and was too small and it also was left. 

Based on feedback from another thread the shoes I picked up were "not" shell.

I've had better luck but 30 minutes thrifting beats 30 minutes working any day.


----------



## drlivingston

I haven't added much lately but I found this particular tie interesting. A vintage BB tie... nice. A vintage BB tie with a houndstooth pattern... very nice. A vintage BB tie with a houndstooth pattern done in Ancient Madder... interesting!


----------



## Odradek

Acme said:


> The original A&F went belly up in '76. So that blazer is likely fifty years old.
> 
> If you're interested in the history of A&F, here's an overview.
> 
> And the old catalogs are fun to look through.


Hmmm.... The guy who runs A&F makes me hate the brand even more.


----------



## CMDC

Its funny how we approach thrifting as opposed to others out there. Today I was rummaging through the ties at one of my stops--coming out with a Hermes, Dunhill, Brooks, and a nice madder--when another guy is getting the business from his wife about how he "has to" wear a tie to the wedding coming up. He seemed to think that he could get by with "what I already have."

A couple of JPress items coming tomorrow.


----------



## crs

Burberry gray overcoat of Scottish fabric. Huntington 3/2 sack camel hair sportcoat with three patch pockets -- not sure if I'll keep because I already have a Canali that I like quite a bit.


----------



## tonyanthony1970




----------



## tonyanthony1970

Burberry Trench Sz 42R


Hickey Freeman Italy/Robert Talbott Carmel



Zanealla 




Vintage Levis Red Tabs Made in Hong Kong




Boss Pink Shirt


Ties
Hermes (3), Gucci






PRL Plaid Lg


Prime Flannel by Corbin


All Available

More to Come
E Zegna L/S French Cuff
PRL (2)


----------



## firedancer

A couple of weird finds today
A cardinal red BB 3 patch Hopsack blazer 
A pair of Belgium shoes.


----------



## catside

E-thrifted a Press tweed jacket/vest combo as they used to in early eighties. About 3X thrift prices here. Hopefully it fits.
Due to a clogged drain which drained my time, could visit only one store. Can't thrift midweek so would like to go to 3 or so on Sundays.
Here found a cashmere/wool Press SC in a quick visit which fits, alas grey herringbone which I have many. Oh well, eventual culling is necessary but for now one more versatile SC.
Passed a Press brown flannel jacket, like new but also likely to be part of a suit. Not sure. I should have bought and consign I guess for the half off price. Will check again to see if pants show up.
A nice Italian tie with a brand I do not know, then a bowtie, Coppley each $1.5. This will be my practice bowtie to learn how to, previous trials were in vain.
Saw my first actually Cohen (of Montreal) branded blazers. This company does Press blazers and their stuff was pretty good. Did not buy although fit was OK. I am all set for blazers.
Finally found a lizard belt which fits.
passed a 7 fold tie, very nice but rather bold. maybe when it is half off. Also passed silver looking cufflinks. they priced them high and was not silver. Can wait.


----------



## frosejr

catside said:


> This will be my practice bowtie to learn how to, previous trials were in vain.


This is the best video I've found. I watch it every time I need to tie one.


----------



## catside

Thanks. First trial failed. Will keep on trying.


----------



## Reuben

Took a little thrifting trip yesterday, found a wonderful, tradly treasure and then something quite frankly amazing.
First, these great trafalgar braces, had to break them out for church this morning:









And then these 14k gold cufflinks with grade A+ ammolite insets, still in the box, found in the costume jewelry section for a couple bucks. Little flashy for my tastes, but not exactly something I could walk away from.










I felt a little guilty, buying a treasure like this that must have been mistakenly donated. The cashiers told me it came from a national warehouse, not a local donation, though, and I left my number in the off-chance someone came looking for it. Hey, better me than the next guy right?


----------



## adoucett

I haven't had a lot of time to post on the forums or thrift lately, but I had a chance to stop by my local shop the other day and found this little gem.


----------



## halbydurzell

It's been a minute. Better luck with thrifts recently. Some good OCBD's (Lands End,etc), cords, and picked up a navy High Sierra for Mervyn's vest. Someone from the west coast must have brought it with them east back in 1984. I've always been suspicious of vests (re: their actual functionality) but I figured for $5, I'd roll the dice.

Big score this afternoon. On a whim I went into the chi-chi thrift near where I work (that's been closed for renovations for awhile) and snagged a new J.Press blue pinpoint ocbd for $6 on sale.


----------



## Reuben

Nothing for me, but picked these up for someone who asked for them.


----------



## t-sartor

^^ love the orvis!


----------



## bigwordprof

Reuben, thanks again!


----------



## drlivingston

I bought this tie some time ago. I found it today while searching through one of my racks. It's a past-due brag. It is a vintage Chipp battle flags of the Confederacy tie.


----------



## Koala-T

Love this tie!



adoucett said:


> I haven't had a lot of time to post on the forums or thrift lately, but I had a chance to stop by my local shop the other day and found this little gem.


----------



## Koala-T

Stories like this abound. I've heard plenty where a guy bought an old used blazer because the buttons were a handful of gold, and another where a guy found a diamond ring in a coat pocket. Like you, he was honest and did all he could to get it back to the right people, but I think he ultimately ended up with the ring. People just get forgetful about things, or don't look in the first place when they go to donate.



Reuben said:


> Took a little thrifting trip yesterday, found a wonderful, tradly treasure and then something quite frankly amazing.
> 
> And then these 14k gold cufflinks with grade A+ ammolite insets, still in the box, found in the costume jewelry section for a couple bucks. Little flashy for my tastes, but not exactly something I could walk away from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt a little guilty, buying a treasure like this that must have been mistakenly donated. The cashiers told me it came from a national warehouse, not a local donation, though, and I left my number in the off-chance someone came looking for it. Hey, better me than the next guy right?


----------



## gamma68

Koala-T said:


> Stories like this abound. I've heard plenty where a guy bought an old used blazer because the buttons were a handful of gold, and another where a guy found a diamond ring in a coat pocket. Like you, he was honest and did all he could to get it back to the right people, but I think he ultimately ended up with the ring. People just get forgetful about things, or don't look in the first place when they go to donate.


Last week, I found a SOCIAL SECURITY CARD in the pocket of a Levi's denim jacket at a thrift store. Naturally, I brought it to the girl at the register.


----------



## Acme

^I found a checkbook once. Still prefer finding cash, though. :devil:


----------



## Barnavelt

I found a number of striped repp style ties and emblematics at the local S.A. today. There were a bunch from defunct men's stores in Albany and Baltimore, and at least 2 from Eddie Jacobs, as well as some from BB. Most appeared to be in decent shape, maybe not the most desirable color combos, but I have so many striped ties at this point I can't justify buying more just "because". Furthermore I have had terrible luck on the exchange trying to pass along tradly ties. I think their ubiquity decreases any interest people have in paying shipping. Anyway, they got left.

Actually one was a silk / wool blend pheasant tie very similar to that Orvis number a few posts back. It was a maroonish background with blueish birds. If there is interest I will go back and see if it is there. Ties are $5 at this joint.


----------



## crs

gamma68 said:


> Last week, I found a SOCIAL SECURITY CARD in the pocket of a Levi's denim jacket at a thrift store. Naturally, I brought it to the girl at the register.


And she said, "Sorry, you can't buy that without a tag punched through it."


----------



## Barnavelt

crs said:


> And she said, "Sorry, you can't buy that without a tag punched through it."


BADUMP - (insert cymbal sound here)


----------



## CMDC

I'm surprised at how few Eddie Jacobs things I find down here in DC. I bet I've seen less than 5 items total in all my thrifting. For being only 45 minutes away you'd think there'd be more. I think I've found more Cable Car Clothiers than Eddie Jacobs.



Barnavelt said:


> I found a number of striped repp style ties and emblematics at the local S.A. today. There were a bunch from defunct men's stores in Albany and Baltimore, and at least 2 from Eddie Jacobs, as well as some from BB. Most appeared to be in decent shape, maybe not the most desirable color combos, but I have so many striped ties at this point I can't justify buying more just "because". Furthermore I have had terrible luck on the exchange trying to pass along tradly ties. I think their ubiquity decreases any interest people have in paying shipping. Anyway, they got left.
> 
> Actually one was a silk / wool blend pheasant tie very similar to that Orvis number a few posts back. It was a maroonish background with blueish birds. If there is interest I will go back and see if it is there. Ties are $5 at this joint.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Southern trad at its finest!



drlivingston said:


> I bought this tie some time ago. I found it today while searching through one of my racks. It's a past-due brag. It is a vintage Chipp battle flags of the Confederacy tie.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I bought this tie some time ago. I found it today while searching through one of my racks. It's a past-due brag. It is a vintage Chipp battle flags of the Confederacy tie.


So, so awesome. Love it so much.


----------



## drlivingston

At one of the local thrift stores today there was an LLBean barn coat, 2 pairs Bills M-1s, several 3/2 Norman Hilton and Southwick sacks, 1 pair Orvis cords, 1 pair Orvis moleskins, a few Talbott ties, and I am probably leaving a bunch of stuff out. Anyway, I didn't need any of that stuff so it is still at the store waiting for one of you guys to purchase. It was the Jimmie Hale Mission store on Greensprings. Good luck!


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> At one of the local thrift stores today there was an LLBean barn coat, 2 pairs Bills M-1s, several 3/2 Norman Hilton and Southwick sacks, 1 pair Orvis cords, 1 pair Orvis moleskins, a few Talbott ties, and I am probably leaving a bunch of stuff out. Anyway, I didn't need any of that stuff so it is still at the store waiting for one of you guys to purchase. It was the Jimmie Hale Mission store on Greensprings. Good luck!


I've never seen one of the aforementioned items in a Detroit-area thrift store, other than a Southwick orphan. I need to relocate.


----------



## Takai

Tuesday I had quite a good day of thrifting, only hit two of my local goodwills, but came away with 
some top notch stuff that Im quite pleased with, unfortunately lots of orphaned pinstripes. First few things arent exactly trad, but still quite nice.
CC Collection Corneliani Chalkstripe(Black/gove grey) NWOT
 
Canali Pinstripe(Black/dark pink) NWOT

And now for the tradly goodies.
Sandon & Co Savile Row Orphan Cira Feb '70 (Charcoal/Gold)

Scottish Lambswool Scarf

1904 Elgin Open faced Pocket watch (Flea market find for 2$) It works, and is currently off getting a new crystal and hands.

Not pictured: Custom made Lavender Gingham shirt

All pictures are clickable for larger image 

Unfortunate blues: A beautiful Orvis Harris Tweed hunting jacket Made in England in about a 38-39S, fit was great, but the other half says Im not a professor yet, so I have not earned my tweed yet.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> At one of the local thrift stores today there was an LLBean barn coat, 2 pairs Bills M-1s, several 3/2 Norman Hilton and Southwick sacks, 1 pair Orvis cords, 1 pair Orvis moleskins, a few Talbott ties, and I am probably leaving a bunch of stuff out. Anyway, I didn't need any of that stuff so it is still at the store waiting for one of you guys to purchase. It was the Jimmie Hale Mission store on Greensprings. Good luck!


Thanks for the tip. You recall sizes?

And you know that the store's location in Eastwood is having a massive sale on Saturday, right?


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> And you know that the store's location in Eastwood is having a massive sale on Saturday, right?


I did not even look at the sizes. Everything appeared to be in good condition. As far as the sale is concerned, ALL of the locations are having the same sale. Enjoy!
P.S. The Salvation Army right up the street has jackets from Zegna and Oxxford... However, make sure that you look carefully on the rear of the shoulders. The moths got to them before we could.


----------



## Acme

Takai said:


> Unfortunate blues: A beautiful Orvis Harris Tweed hunting jacket Made in England in about a 38-39S, fit was great, but the other half says Im not a professor yet, so I have not earned my tweed yet.


Welcome to the thread, Takai.

If you don't mind a bit of unsolicited advice, I'd recommend you go get the tweed anyway. You can leave it in the back of your closet until later if you aren't ready to wear it yet, but vintage Orvis HTs are grail finds, and they're only getting rarer in the wild. Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Had my first major find at Goodwill yesterday! I bought a pair of Brooks Brothers Country Club cords that were made in Canada. As far as I can tell they don't even look worn. Pleated front and cuffed. I also saw a few nice pairs of vintage American shoes, and a pair of V-cleat imperials, but they were all way to small.


----------



## Takai

@Acme- Thank you for the welcome, and at your suggestion I did go back and give the HT a second look, and wound up wearing it tonight. Turns out I'd missed that it was a featherweight that seems to run a full canvased front. I'll be putting up some pictures of it later.

Unfortunately I realized today that the Sandon jacket I posted earlier had a moth hole in back of the left shoulder. Hopefully my tailor can patch it when I have some pants made for it.


----------



## Hitch

Very nice Southwick grey flannel sport coat,,,, a hair small in the shoulders


----------



## Acme

Takai said:


> I'll be putting up some pictures of it later.


Looking forward to it!

Hey, do any of you guys have some spare Brooks Brothers golden fleece blazer buttons, like the ones posted above? I need two cuff buttons to rehab a 3/2 roll sack vintage 60's hopsack blazer. Please let me know if you can help.


----------



## salgy

Acme said:


> Hey, do any of you guys have some spare Brooks Brothers golden fleece blazer buttons, like the ones posted above? I need two cuff buttons to rehab a 3/2 roll sack vintage 60's hopsack blazer. Please let me know if you can help.


If there's a BB near you, ask the in-house tailor... They typically have a box full of buttons in the back... Jacket that old, bring it with you, tailor would probably like to see it...


----------



## Koala-T

Not sure if you guys are into Lagerfeld, but I thought this jacket was too awesome to pass up even though it's a bit small on me in the waist. It's a 42L and I'm more of a 43/44R.














https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1384333_625652670808004_2119374527_n.jpg


----------



## Jfrazi2

Nice jacket, I love it.


----------



## Acme

Koala-T said:


> Not sure if you guys are into Lagerfeld...


That's pretty. I don't think Lagerfeld gets much mention here, but Hickey Freeman sure does. HF has been the maker of the few Lagerfeld pieces I've seen, and they've been similarly styled to mainline HF.


----------



## Acme

I escaped the office for a round of thrifting this afternoon, and the pickings were good.

I stopped by one particular SA in my neighborhood, intending to spend 30 minutes browsing the racks, and didn't make it out for two hours. Zegna ties, Zanella pants, and I had to reassemble three or four suits. Including this BB "346" navy stripe 3/2 sack.









It's the old original black "346" label, from the days before outlets blighted that line.

Another was this nice grey stripe sack suit:









It had a label inside that I didn't really recognize, the maker is Grieco. I seemed to dimly remember reading about that brand here, and it was only $6, so I bought it and brought it home.

When I tried it on, it fit so well I considered dressing up just so I could take a picture for the trad WAYWT thread.


----------



## Koala-T

Some super neat finds today:
Recent Hickey Freeman Navy chalk-stripe suit made with Loro Piana 44-46
Recent Charcoal pinstriped Z Zegna suit for the younger set.
Nave pinstriped Rag and Bone pants
A Single Cuff Checked RLPL shirt
3 Gitman Bros shirts (1 pinpoint oxford)
2 Thomas Pink ties
1 Robert Talbott Best of Class Tie
1 Luciano Barbera tie.

I'll take some pics tomorrow and post 'em up.

Good day to be a thrifter!


----------



## drlivingston

Here was some trad goodness that I picked up today. A pair of long gone Allen Edmonds Baltics in great condition (considering they are older than some of the people who post on this site). They are made on the much loved but discontinued number 4 last. Alas, they are a bit small for me but I could not pass them up.


----------



## gamma68

I saw a road sign for an estate sale, so I swung the car around and stopped by on a whim, having no idea what I'd find.

There were loads of clothing, mostly junk. But I did purchase the following:

~ Vintage Van Boven Detroit/Ann Arbor repp tie
~ Bert Pulitzer repp tie
~ Two NOS Sero dress shirts, cotton/poly blend, still in their original packaging (I may post these for sale in the Trad Thrift Exchange, let me know if you have any interest)
~ And this...





Black, camel hair Southwick jacket, in fabulous condition, and it fits perfectly. Very nice buttons--can anyone tell if they are pewter or mother of pearl?

Also, got four nice wooden suit hangers thrown in. I highly recommend checking out estate sales for hangers. Even if the clothing is garbage, you can usually pick up some nice hangers for a song.


----------



## catside

Smokey MOP buttons.


----------



## Koala-T

gamma68 said:


> I saw a road sign for an estate sale, so I swung the car around and stopped by on a whim, having no idea what I'd find.
> 
> There were loads of clothing, mostly junk. But I did purchase the following:
> 
> ~ Vintage Van Boven Detroit/Ann Arbor repp tie
> ~ Bert Pulitzer repp tie
> ~ Two NOS Sero dress shirts, cotton/poly blend, still in their original packaging (I may post these for sale in the Trad Thrift Exchange, let me know if you have any interest)
> ~ And this...
> 
> Black, camel hair Southwick jacket, in fabulous condition, and it fits perfectly. Very nice buttons--can anyone tell if they are pewter or mother of pearl?
> 
> Also, got four nice wooden suit hangers thrown in. I highly recommend checking out estate sales for hangers. Even if the clothing is garbage, you can usually pick up some nice hangers for a song.


I have heard that the best war to test MOP buttons is to heat a needle and stick in to the back of the 
button. If it melts, it's plastic. If it doesn't, MOP.

Sent from my iPad using Tpatalk HD


----------



## halbydurzell

Bad week at work seems to equal good week thrifting. Don't know if that's a fair trade?










Dark grey, tweed jacket made by PSC (quality clothing since 1896). Can't find anything about them online but it's partially lined from union made wool (so I assume it's USA made though the back tag says nothing).










Heather & Tweed shetland. A little big on me so I think I'm going to do OCBD's trad science on it and toss it in the wash. $12 total.

Both in tandem










Blues: Four pairs of grey, flannel pants (two were BB's) either too small in the waist or too short. Time to hit the gym again and/or leg surgery.


----------



## catside

My ebay thrift which unfortunately did not fit. Absolutely gorgeous. J. Press.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Question, IIRC, is pewter vs. MOP. Easy way to tell: If it is metal, it is not MOP.



Koala-T said:


> I have heard that the best war to test MOP buttons is to heat a needle and stick in to the back of the
> button. If it melts, it's plastic. If it doesn't, MOP.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tpatalk HD


----------



## Acme

Koala-T said:


> I have heard that the best war to test MOP buttons is to heat a needle and stick in to the back of the
> button. If it melts, it's plastic. If it doesn't, MOP.


There's an easier way. Hold the button to your lips, and if it feels cool, it's MOP. Plastic doesn't do that. Also, MOP is shiny. Plastic also doesn't do that.

Also, since MOP buttons are drilled from shell, they often are irregular, or appear chipped, or are white on the back of the button rather than uniformly irridescent. Plastic doesn't... oh, you get the idea. :tongue2:


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> There's an easier way. Hold the button to your lips, and if it feels cool, it's MOP. Plastic doesn't do that. Also, MOP is shiny. Plastic also doesn't do that.
> 
> Also, since MOP buttons are drilled from shell, they often are irregular, or appear chipped, or are white on the back of the button rather than uniformly irridescent. Plastic doesn't... oh, you get the idea. :tongue2:


Thanks, Acme. When it returns from the cleaners I'll give your method a try.


----------



## WillBarrett

Rough day at three stores. Ended up with some kids books and WFB novel I didn't have. Zip-up reindeer cardigan for the little guy that he'll have to grow into.

Oh well.


----------



## drlivingston

Hence the reason I never thrift in Birmingham the first weekend of the month. I did 9 stores in and around Atlanta today... Lots of goodies! I will be heading to Jackson, MS, and Meridian, Ms, probably on Wednesday for a two-day thrift-a-thon.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Hence the reason I never thrift in Birmingham the first weekend of the month. I did 9 stores in and around Atlanta today... Lots of goodies! I will be heading to Jackson, MS, and Meridian, Ms, probably on Wednesday for a two-day thrift-a-thon.


First of the month. Never thought of that.

Seems America's Thrift has been bare for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## wacolo

Col Littleton leather jacket, which is basically a suede G9. Narragansett of Woonsocket pea coat, Bean Norwegian, J Crew Thomas Mason shirt, and an ubiquitous Rooster Rufflerknit.


----------



## catside

A new scavenger hunt for charity is on TOF. Please consider joining. It's fun, and it's for good.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/355179...ers-scavenger-hunt-thread/750_50#post_6644602


----------



## Koala-T

Acme said:


> That's pretty. I don't think Lagerfeld gets much mention here, but Hickey Freeman sure does. HF has been the maker of the few Lagerfeld pieces I've seen, and they've been similarly styled to mainline HF.


Found a beautiful, fairly recent HF navy chalk stripe Boardroom Collection suit in a 44L. Took it for a song!


----------



## drlivingston

My most recent adventure yielded:
Corbin tweed pants-leather side adjusters, mint condition (too small)
LLBean cotton sport coat-vintage trad (too small)
Filson Mackinaw vest/liner-beautiful (too small)
Vineyard Vines D-ring belt-mermaid pattern (too small)
Church's Custom Grade shoes-black wing tips (too small)
Allen Edmonds Kennett-as new condition (too big)
Levi's truckers jacket-great condition (too big)
Ralph Lauren official 2010 US Open tie-a certain number of these ties where given to the president of the USTA to hand out as gifts-they are marked on the back blade with "President's Gift by Ralph Lauren"-these were not available to the public or on the US Open website
Brooks Brothers ties-this one is elephant carrying a golf bag
And enough emblematic ties to make anyone cry "fowl"


----------



## Acme

Koala-T said:


> Found a beautiful, fairly recent HF navy chalk stripe Boardroom Collection suit in a 44L. Took it for a song!


Good on ya! Few things make my day so much as wandering in to a thrift to find a couple HF suits waiting on the rack for me. Especially since the ones I find are always Boardroom or Canterbury fully canvassed models.




drlivingston said:


> My most recent adventure yielded:




Nice haul, Doc!


----------



## bigwordprof

drlivingston said:


> My most recent adventure yielded:
> Corbin tweed pants-leather side adjusters, mint condition (too small)
> LLBean cotton sport coat-vintage trad (too small)
> Filson Mackinaw vest/liner-beautiful (too small)
> Vineyard Vines D-ring belt-mermaid pattern (too small)
> Church's Custom Grade shoes-black wing tips (too small)
> Allen Edmonds Kennett-as new condition (too big)
> Levi's truckers jacket-great condition (too big)
> Ralph Lauren official 2010 US Open tie-a certain number of these ties where given to the president of the USTA to hand out as gifts-they are marked on the back blade with "President's Gift by Ralph Lauren"-these were not available to the public or on the US Open website
> Brooks Brothers ties-this one is elephant carrying a golf bag
> And enough emblematic ties to make anyone cry "fowl"


How big are the Kennetts?


----------



## Koala-T

Acme said:


> Good on ya! Few things make my day so much as wandering in to a thrift to find a couple HF suits waiting on the rack for me. Especially since the ones I find are always Boardroom or Canterbury fully canvassed models.










Here's a picture.

Also found a pretty nice RLPL Single Cuff shirt that just about fits but not quite.









Plus a few nice new ties and some Gitman Brothers. It was a good day!


----------



## brantley11

Surely you didn't find all of that in Jackson today!



drlivingston said:


> My most recent adventure yielded:
> Corbin tweed pants-leather side adjusters, mint condition (too small)
> LLBean cotton sport coat-vintage trad (too small)
> Filson Mackinaw vest/liner-beautiful (too small)
> Vineyard Vines D-ring belt-mermaid pattern (too small)
> Church's Custom Grade shoes-black wing tips (too small)
> Allen Edmonds Kennett-as new condition (too big)
> Levi's truckers jacket-great condition (too big)
> Ralph Lauren official 2010 US Open tie-a certain number of these ties where given to the president of the USTA to hand out as gifts-they are marked on the back blade with "President's Gift by Ralph Lauren"-these were not available to the public or on the US Open website
> Brooks Brothers ties-this one is elephant carrying a golf bag
> And enough emblematic ties to make anyone cry "fowl"


----------



## drlivingston

brantley11 said:


> Surely you didn't find all of that in Jackson today!


No, no, no.... This was from Atlanta. The Jackson haul was even better!!! Pics to come shortly.


----------



## drlivingston

Hit a few stores in Jackson, Ms, today... Here is a portion of the haul. My main objective in coming to Jackson, MS, was ties. Considering that this is the home of "The Rogue" mens clothier, I was not disappointed.

Robert Talbott "Best of Class" Ties


Breuer Ties--awesome


Talbott Handsewn & J.Z.Richards wovens


XMI Platinum & Dion--Dion is Canadian made and one of my absolute favorite ties


Brooks Brother Makers


Various makers: Ted Baker, Brioni, Boss (cashmere), Burberrys, Richel (awesome-made in Spain), Louis Vuitton, classic Yves Saint Laurent, Polo


Several Seven-fold wonders!:


and jackets from Mountain Hard Wear and St. Ives Cricket Shop.. and a suit from Fendi


----------



## NathanielD

How do you get so lucky? Here in the Madison WI area the best things I find are recent JAB suits with worn out pants, or cheap poly blazers that are shined up or worn through in the elbows.


----------



## dkoernert

One of the local places just dropped all clothing prices to $1. I picked up a few Sammy suits for myself at $1 for pants and $1 for a jacket. Not the most trad cuts but they filled some holes in my suiting wardrobe.


----------



## Acme

^Samuelsohn suits for $2 each, and they fit you? I think you just won the "haul of the week" award. Congratulations.


----------



## dkoernert

I forgot to mention the 2 BB suits I picked up for $2 as well. One of which is a gray birdseye 3/2 sack.


----------



## brantley11

Repeat Street, HUH!



drlivingston said:


> Hit a few stores in Jackson, Ms, today... Here is a portion of the haul. My main objective in coming to Jackson, MS, was ties. Considering that this is the home of "The Rogue" mens clothier, I was not disappointed.
> 
> Robert Talbott "Best of Class" Ties
> 
> 
> Breuer Ties--awesome
> 
> 
> Talbott Handsewn & J.Z.Richards wovens
> 
> 
> XMI Platinum & Dion--Dion is Canadian made and one of my absolute favorite ties
> 
> 
> Brooks Brother Makers
> 
> 
> Various makers: Ted Baker, Brioni, Boss (cashmere), Burberrys, Richel (awesome-made in Spain), Louis Vuitton, classic Yves Saint Laurent, Polo
> 
> 
> Several Seven-fold wonders!:
> 
> 
> and jackets from Mountain Hard Wear and St. Ives Cricket Shop.. and a suit from Fendi


----------



## Reuben

Blues: Around a dozen harris tweeds, including a few double-breasted, all around $5-10, all too small (36-44-ish). Another couple dozen non-harris tweeds worth mentioning, also all too small (same-ish sizes). Probably six or seven tweed overcoats, also mostly too small. Pair of Gucci bit loafers, too small (9, maybe?), pair of J&M Aristocrat opera pumps, too small (7?), and a pair of unworn burgundy penny loafers, too small.

Brags: 3 made-in-england silk paisley bow ties, $3 each, and this fantastic ancient donegal tweed overcoat, leather buttons, barely lined, fully canvased. Secretly blues, because I've had to admit it's too short in the arms and too big in the chest, a 48R when I need a 46L.


----------



## drlivingston

brantley11 said:


> Repeat Street, HUH!


Absolutely!! lol How did you know?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Not many folks now about Dion ties.



drlivingston said:


> Hit a few stores in Jackson, Ms, today... Here is a portion of the haul. My main objective in coming to J
> Jackson, MS, was ties. Considering that this is the home of "The Rogue" mens clothier, I was not disappointed.
> 
> Robert Talbott "Best of Class" Ties
> 
> 
> Breuer Ties--awesome
> 
> 
> Talbott Handsewn & J.Z.Richards wovens
> 
> 
> XMI Platinum & Dion--Dion is Canadian made and one of my absolute favorite ties
> 
> 
> Brooks Brother Makers
> 
> 
> Various makers: Ted Baker, Brioni, Boss (cashmere), Burberrys, Richel (awesome-made in Spain), Louis Vuitton, classic Yves Saint Laurent, Polo
> 
> 
> Several Seven-fold wonders!:
> 
> 
> and jackets from Mountain Hard Wear and St. Ives Cricket Shop.. and a suit from Fendi


----------



## brantley11

I saw and passed on all of those items on Monday--prices were too high for me. Although I almost got that Mountain Hardwear Jacket. You should have let me know you were coming!



drlivingston said:


> Absolutely!! lol How did you know?


----------



## Takai

No pictures today unfortunately as I have a flight out in the morning and stuff is packed away.

Brags: 
Lands End Cashmere made in scotland sweater vest
My first Sulka tie
Gleneske Grandpa shirt
Vintage Burberry trench with zip in liner in my size (One of my personal grails)

Blues:
Women's Bespoke Huntsman sport coat Sz10


----------



## Kreiger

Nice BB sportcoat, med. gray w/brown and navy windowpane: $8

Made in England Burberry's burgundy cashmere plaid scarf: $2
One of those outrageously expensive ripple-finish cashmere scarves, also burgundy: $2


----------



## drlivingston

Finally back in gool ol' Birmingham. On my last day in the Jackson, MS, area, I did manage to pick up these goodies!!:
1st picture) Brioni tattersal shirt
Canali Proposta patch-pocket sport coat
Brooks Brothers Saxxon 3/2 sack houndstooth jacket


2nd picture) Four (4!) Oxxford sport coats (including a gorgeous glen plaid)
AE Lloyd wing tips (size 11D--someone make me an offer on these...lol)
Brooks Brothers suede penny loafers


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> I've never seen one of the aforementioned items in a Detroit-area thrift store, other than a Southwick orphan. I need to relocate.


I've never found _anything_ worth keeping in a thrift store around here. I've had much better luck at estate sales but even then everything is usually built for a gentleman of much greater proportions than myself.



gamma68 said:


> I saw a road sign for an estate sale, so I swung the car around and stopped by on a whim, having no idea what I'd find.
> 
> There were loads of clothing, mostly junk. But I did purchase the following:
> 
> Black, camel hair Southwick jacket, in fabulous condition, and it fits perfectly. Very nice buttons--can anyone tell if they are pewter or mother of pearl?


You could always take it into Carl Sterr (one of my absolute favorite stores) and ask. They have a great eye for remembering his stuff no matter how old it is.


----------



## gamma68

Semper Jeep said:


> I've never found _anything_ worth keeping in a thrift store around here. I've had much better luck at estate sales but even then everything is usually built for a gentleman of much greater proportions than myself.
> 
> You could always take it into Carl Sterr (one of my absolute favorite stores) and ask. They have a great eye for remembering his stuff no matter how old it is.


I might just take it to Sterr out of curiosity, although I now believe the buttons are plastic.

How is it that all these wonderful clothes are available in Alabama thrift stores, but the metro Detroit thrifts are full of garbage? Are all the residents around here hillbillies?


----------



## brantley11

Junior League Bargain Boutique on Old Canton. Saw those too.



drlivingston said:


> Finally back in gool ol' Birmingham. On my last day in the Jackson, MS, area, I did manage to pick up these goodies!!:
> 1st picture) Brioni tattersal shirt
> Canali Proposta patch-pocket sport coat
> Brooks Brothers Saxxon 3/2 sack houndstooth jacket
> 
> 
> 2nd picture) Four (4!) Oxxford sport coats (including a gorgeous glen plaid)
> AE Lloyd wing tips (size 11D--someone make me an offer on these...lol)
> Brooks Brothers suede penny loafers


----------



## brantley11

42 Shorts on the jackets, right?



brantley11 said:


> Junior League Bargain Boutique on Old Canton. Saw those too.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Ok guys. I haven't posted in while. So I am going to post my findings without pictures until later. All available.

Burberry men's car or trench coat in size 42R Khaki with removable Nova Plaid lining.
Burberry Smoke grey L/S shirt with brand logo inner collar
Kuhlman 80's Two Fold F/C Shirt Euro Sz 42/US large
Zodiac Satin Two Ply 120's Egyptian cotton 
Billy Reid Tuscumbia Plaid Shirt Small Made in Italy
Pendleton Woolen Mills Flannel Plaid Shirt Sz Medium 100% Virgin Wool
Eddie Bauer stripe Bainbridge Flannel Medium
Canali Blue L/S dress shirt
Canali Super 120's Pleated trousers
Faconnable L/S Shirt (2)
2 Hermes Ties
Camel Hair and Wool Blazer
Mason's L/S Shirt Medium

If anyone is interested before I post photos send me a PM.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice Dr. L. If any of those are in the 39R range, you know who to PM.

Came across something today that I couldn't justify picking up given how difficult the flip would be. But, if you'd like these, let me know. If you're in the DC area I'll let you know where they are, and if not I can make another run to grab them...

Two pair of new with tags moleskin breeks from Hoggs of Fife, Scotland. Size 38. One pair is dark olive, the other lovat. Perfect condition. This is them...


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> How is it that all these wonderful clothes are available in Alabama thrift stores, but the metro Detroit thrifts are full of garbage? Are all the residents around here hillbillies?


My theory is that the Detroit area is/was such a heavily blue collar region that there just never was the market for much of the high end stuff. I look at my wife's family as examples - her father was a CFO at a Fortune 500 manufacturing company here and her uncle was the president of another large auto supplier and I don't think I've ever seen them wear anything much more than Land's End. Even my own father, how was a mid-level manager at a supplier would usually wear the standard short-sleeve dress shirt and cotton/poly blend trousers that they gave to everybody on the shop floor. I think when the main industries in town are heavy manufacturing, that sort of plays into the fashion sense of everybody.

Of course, this doesn't explain why somewhere like Birmingham, AL would have such great thrift finds... unless there are still a lot of gentleman farmers and lumber barons in the region.


----------



## CMDC

^Interesting because I would think Grosse Pointe would be a gold mine. Seems like a tradly bastion.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> ^Interesting because I would think Grosse Pointe would be a gold mine. Seems like a tradly bastion.


I don't know of a single thrift store in the Grosse Pointe area. My guess is all those folks donate to the church rummage sales. Your thoughts, Semper?


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> I don't know of a single thrift store in the Grosse Pointe area. My guess is all those folks donate to the church rummage sales. Your thoughts, Semper?


Very possible. There are a few good church rummage sales in Birmingham and Bloomfield Hills every year but they are generally furniture and household goods heavy, but still very good. And yes, the clothing that occasionally shows up is generally better than what I find at Salvation Army and Goodwill.

Another possibility could be that so many of our old folks move down to Sarasota and points south along 75 that maybe they take a lot of their good stuff with them.


----------



## gamma68

Semper Jeep said:


> Very possible. There are a few good church rummage sales in Birmingham and Bloomfield Hills every year but they are generally furniture and household goods heavy, but still very good. And yes, the clothing that occasionally shows up is generally better than what I find at Salvation Army and Goodwill.
> 
> Another possibility could be that so many of our old folks move down to Sarasota and points south along 75 that maybe they take a lot of their good stuff with them.


I think you're on to something there. Having said that, I have found some nice items thrifting in our area, but nowhere near what the other folks here post regularly. They are lucky, indeed.


----------



## Acme

Nice to see all the activity in this thread today.

Any Chicago thrifters lurking? If so, I have a question. When did they rebuild the Salvation Army on North Elston?

I dropped by there today, after not having been by there in maybe two years. I hardly recognized the place, as they'd completely razed the old urine soaked, rate infested dump and built a new retail store that was brightly lit, clean, with wide aisles, and are you sitting down? _*Air-conditioned! *_I kept wondering if I was in the wrong place.

Of course, the prices are now sky-high, but I'll be damned if I didn't find Etro, Barbour, Gitman Bros, Gant Rugger, Hickey Freeman made in Italy, and a number of other goodies on the shirt rack. There were two Kiton dress shirts, but I left them because the pits were a bit yellowed, and I have no time at all to perform the treatment right now.

Boy, what a difference. I thought the local SA administration was never going to overhaul their shops.


----------



## Barnavelt

100% wool peak lapel DB overcoat with velvet collar and cuff edges. Black. No label except the one in the pocket saying it was made in 1929! And it's a well fitting 42, just my size.

After some research I see it is a Chesterfield.


----------



## CMDC

I need to stop buying ties. Came home with 19 yesterday. Some will be coming to the exchange including a handful of bows. Also an LLB made in Ireland lambswool argyle sweater vest.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Acme said:


> I thought the local [Salvation Army] administration was never going to overhaul their shops.


I'm pleased to report that our local S.A. stores are still urine-soaked, rat infested dumps... well, mostly. I finally had a chance to do a round of the thrift stores yesterday and in the last one, an S.A. store, I found a d-b blazer and s-b houndstooth jacket which fit perfectly. I paid $2 for each. I'm quite thrilled actually, since it's been a couple years since I found anything. I did see a d-b birdseye suit jacket which was amazing, which I would have used as a sports jacket, but it was on size too large (gggrrrrrr).


----------



## catside

Harris tweed overcoat, saw, tagged and left.


----------



## Reuben

So, I'm not sure how, when, or where to wear this, but it fits so it left with me and I'm going to count it as a brag. Feel free to correct me if you like, or offer suggestions on how to wear it.


----------



## Acme

Reuben said:


> So, I'm not sure how, when, or where to wear this, but it fits so it left with me and I'm going to count it as a brag. Feel free to correct me if you like, or offer suggestions on how to wear it.


Suggestions? Wear it proudly. I'd pair it with khaki or cream colored pants, and a bowtie. Any idea how old it is, is there a date on the tag?



Barnavelt said:


> 100% wool peak lapel DB overcoat with velvet collar and cuff edges. Black. No label except the one in the pocket saying it was made in 1929! And it's a well fitting 42, just my size.
> 
> After some research I see it is a Chesterfield.


1929? Pics, please!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Reuben said:


> So, I'm not sure how, when, or where to wear this, but it fits so it left with me and I'm going to count it as a brag. Feel free to correct me if you like, or offer suggestions on how to wear it.


It's a blazer so wear it as you would a blazer, although this thing is going to be at it's best when you're the host of a Christmas party or something in your own home, or a quasi-formal party at close friends. I would not wear that to a public event or to a restaurant or anything like that. I would never wear a bow tie with a d-b jacket or blazer of any kind.


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> Suggestions? Wear it proudly. I'd pair it with khaki or cream colored pants, and a bowtie. Any idea how old it is, is there a date on the tag?


Judging by this tag:









And this information: 
https://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?72056-The-Fedora-Lounge-Guide-to-Union-Labels\

It seems to be from between '68 and '76. It's a Cricketeer made for Bell Clothes, inc, in Winchester-Stanton, VA.

I think I'd probably end up wearing it something like this, with a pair of dirty bucks:











Doctor Damage said:


> It's a blazer so wear it as you would a blazer, although this thing is going to be at it's best when you're the host of a Christmas party or something in your own home, or a quasi-formal party at close friends. I would not wear that to a public event or to a restaurant or anything like that. I would never wear a bow tie with a d-b jacket or blazer of any kind.


Would you wear it to a Christmas party, though? It seems like a boating blazer would be more appropriate for a spring/summer event. I could see it working for a lawn party, brunch and an afternoon stroll downtown, or maybe a horse race. And why don't you wear bow ties with blazers? I end to wear them more with blazers and odd jackets than suits. I'd imagine a bow tie would work particularly well with a DB jacket as there's not as much exposed shirt.

Edit: P.S. Love your signature, by the way.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Photos of

Burberry Trench Coat


tonyanthony1970 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I am having problems posting photos of the other items from my adventure. I will try to post later.


----------



## Barnavelt

Acme said:


> Suggestions? Wear it proudly. I'd pair it with khaki or cream colored pants, and a bowtie. Any idea how old it is, is there a date on the tag?
> 
> 1929? Pics, please!


Yes yes of course..





Date is 12/13/29. Made in Chicago. This is a pretty formal-type coat correct? Could I get away with a pinstripe worsted wool suit or would that be inappropriate? It really is in extremely good shape. I see not a moth nibble or a snag anywhere. It's as if the fellow who had this coat wore it only a few times and then it hung in a closet for 80 years.


----------



## catside

Holly MOG!


----------



## maltimad

That coat is so much win. Even before you consider that it's from 84 years ago. Add that it, and that's AMAZING. Great find. 

And I think a worsted pinstripe would go well with that coat. I don't know that anything more casual than that would be something that I'd wear with this coat though. Honestly, I might not wear the coat at all, and just gaze at it in wonder from time to time!


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Holly MOG!


Indeed!



Barnavelt said:


> Date is 12/13/29. Made in Chicago. This is a pretty formal-type coat correct? Could I get away with a pinstripe worsted wool suit or would that be inappropriate? It really is in extremely good shape. I see not a moth nibble or a snag anywhere. It's as if the fellow who had this coat wore it only a few times and then it hung in a closet for 80 years.


Given the date, perhaps he ordered it before the Crash.


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> I've never seen one of the aforementioned items in a Detroit-area thrift store, other than a Southwick orphan. I need to relocate.





Barnavelt said:


> Yes yes of course..


[/thread]

I think it will probably be a long time before anybody has a brag that comes close to comparing.


----------



## gamma68

Semper Jeep said:


> [/thread]
> 
> I think it will probably be a long time before anybody has a brag that comes close to comparing.


Simply stunning. What a find.


----------



## dkoernert

Over the weekend: a pair of Oakley Square Wire 2.0s for $1.99. I took a gamble on them thinking they were probably fake, but I emailed Oakley and got a response that they are definitely real.


----------



## Acme

^Nice find. Just yesterday I found a vintage '80s pair of Vuarnet Poulloux Cateye sunglasses. Came home and looked them up, they flip quite well for a 99¢ investment.


----------



## dkoernert

Acme said:


> ^Nice find. Just yesterday I found a vintage '80s pair of Vuarnet Poulloux Cateye sunglasses. Came home and looked them up, they flip quite well for a 99¢ investment.


^Cool find. I definitely plan to check the sunglasses racks and baskets closely now. I have always heard of people finding old B&L Ray Bans, Persols, etc. over on TOF but I have never seen a pair of high end sunglasses until I found those Oakleys.


----------



## Dr.Atom

*pretty sweet ties I have picked up in the past few months...*

Hey new to this... I have managed to pick up a couple sweet ties
Chanel (not sure if it is real, bc I dont know if chanel made/makes ties), Paul Smith, Harrod's, CD, Oscar de la Renta, and Valentino.

Hopefully someone can tell me if the Chanel tie is Legit. or if I spent $15 on a fake... :icon_scratch:


----------



## Dr.Atom

btw How do I post photos?


----------



## drlivingston

Dr.Atom said:


> Chanel (not sure if it is real, bc I dont know if chanel made/makes ties:icon_scratch:


Yes, Chanel not only makes ties, they happen to make some really nice ones (if it is a recent edition). They retail from approximately $195 to $215 which puts them in the same class (expense wise) as Hermes and Ferragamo. However, they don't hold their value as much as their peers. It is still a quite rare and nice find. Now, as to whether or not it is authentic... that is a whole separate issue. I would be very surprised if someone went through the trouble to fake a Chanel imho.


----------



## drlivingston

If you guys want a good laugh, check out this optimistic guy's listings. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/chocove/m.html?item=121087217973&rt=nc


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> If you guys want a good laugh, check out this optimistic guy's listings.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/chocove/m.html?item=121087217973&rt=nc


Wow, yeah. Considering a vineyard vines bow tie is $45 new from VV and he's trying to sell it for $130?


----------



## CMDC

If you look at his customer ratings, he seems to accept lower offers on all his listings. And I was just about to pull the trigger on that "rare" BB gingham :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## drlivingston

My favorite is the "Ultra Rare" (No Name) burgundy pocket square for $149.99... However, I can't give him too much grief. He was able to pull this one off somehow...


----------



## WillBarrett

In the last few days:

Nice book of Cascade Mountain photography from the late 70s/early 80s
Gant Salty Dog made in USA flannel
Hickey Freeman dress shirt
LLB chamois 
Burberry Lambswool scarf


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Burberry Lambswool scarf


It couldn't have been in Birmingham?!?! Noone in Alabama owns a scarf. lol Seriously, nice find. :smile:


----------



## Acme

Dr.Atom said:


> btw How do I post photos?


Welcome to AAAC! Here you are:

Don't know how to post pictures? Quick, look here!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Seems more than a little shady...



drlivingston said:


> My favorite is the "Ultra Rare" (No Name) burgundy pocket square for $149.99... However, I can't give him too much grief. He was able to pull this one off somehow...


----------



## Acme

^How so?


----------



## dkoernert

I wish I could sell at those prices.


----------



## Barnavelt

WOW. I have listed similar for much less without so much as a sniff.



drlivingston said:


> My favorite is the "Ultra Rare" (No Name) burgundy pocket square for $149.99... However, I can't give him too much grief. He was able to pull this one off somehow...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sorry, but I don't think that's a Burberry. I call those Wannaberrys.



tonyanthony1970 said:


> Photos of
> 
> Burberry Trench Coat
> 
> 
> tonyanthony1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I am having problems posting photos of the other items from my adventure. I will try to post later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doctor Damage

32rollandrock said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that's a Burberry. I call those Wannaberrys.


Burberry is over-rated anyway. I have a Stafford-branded trench made in Poland and the thing is very good quality. If the coat fits and does the job, wear it!


----------



## catside

Can we get the flipping discussion away from this particular thread? We all sell stuff now and then but I am already a member of a flippers thread in TOF. I would like to hope this remains more of a hobbyist haven. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I liked it better before "brags" was added to the thread title. I didn't see that anything was broken. Now, flipping talk is inevitable, which is too bad. There is already that, as you say, on TOF and, frankly, it is much better.



catside said:


> Can we get the flipping discussion away from this particular thread? We all sell stuff now and then but I am already a member of a flippers thread in TOF. I would like to hope this remains more of a hobbyist haven. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> I liked it better before "brags" was added to the thread title.


So you're looking for the blues, are you? Well, I went shopping last Friday and found this:









It's a lovely gray suit jacket with a very fine stripe. Upon closer inspection, I found these tags attached:









Hey, it's new _and_ it fits!

*But no pants. *I searched the pants rack twice, they weren't there. I went back today and searched the pants rack again twice, they were still absent.

♫_Gloom,__ despair, and __agony __on me..._♫


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> It couldn't have been in Birmingham?!?! Noone in Alabama owns a scarf. lol Seriously, nice find. :smile:


Ha! Too true. When I was a teacher, my students and colleagues gave me the strangest looks when I would wear a scarf.

This Burberry is simply beautiful, but it's worth too much to keep. Sort of pains me, but playing long ball...


----------



## Patrick06790

There was some decent stuff— blazer, sportcoats, a very thick tweed suit — in the 38-40 range at the thrift yesterday. I didn't grab anything though. I find it increasingly less likely that I'll be able to turn things over, and I wind up with a roomful of clothing that ultimately gets redonated.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> So you're looking for the blues, are you? Well, I went shopping last Friday and found this:
> 
> View attachment 9031
> 
> 
> It's a lovely gray suit jacket with a very fine stripe. Upon closer inspection, I found these tags attached:
> 
> View attachment 9032
> 
> 
> Hey, it's new _and_ it fits!
> 
> *But no pants. *I searched the pants rack twice, they weren't there. I went back today and searched the pants rack again twice, they were still absent.
> 
> ♫_Gloom,__ despair, and __agony __on me..._♫


At least it is one of the finest orphans that these pages have seen in a while!


----------



## jfelixg

After some time with no significant finds, I'm having a good preppy week. During lunch I tried out a new store in the Korean suburbs and found a Chipp Shawl Collar Dinner Jacket, midnight blue 1 Button, size 38 or 40. Same store also had a beautiful Chipp tweed Sportcoat and a bunch of old-school southwick coats but all were moth eaten. They also had a right AE 5th Avenue in good shape, with no left shoe to be found.

Last week I found a two piece J Press suit, charcoal pinstripe 2 button with flat front pants. Est 42 XL., pants 34/31

I will probably throw the Chipp and J Press up on the exchange soon.


----------



## Chevo

Drlivingston, when will you post some of your fine offerings in the future? I am in need of some of your fine material!


drlivingston said:


> At least it is one of the finest orphans that these pages have seen in a while!


----------



## 32rollandrock

NWOT Barbour Liddesdale. Something told me I should go to the store, which I often skip, yesterday and there it was--the absolute first thing I saw. Listen to that inner voice...


----------



## CMDC

^Yes. The little man in my head always says "You never know" when I'm debating making a stop.


----------



## Reuben

You ever have one of those stores you just KNOW is going to deliver eventually? There's a small hospital thrift store that has a decent turnover rate, some small brags and lots of near misses, but one of these days . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> You ever have one of those stores you just KNOW is going to deliver eventually? There's a small hospital thrift store that has a decent turnover rate, some small brags and lots of near misses, but one of these days . . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yup. There's a shop that opened fairly recently here that has consistently put out some decent stuff. I have the feeling though that it will soon produce a huge haul. It is on the way to and from work so I check pretty much daily.


----------



## wacolo

Barnavelt said:


> Yes yes of course..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date is 12/13/29. Made in Chicago. This is a pretty formal-type coat correct? Could I get away with a pinstripe worsted wool suit or would that be inappropriate? It really is in extremely good shape. I see not a moth nibble or a snag anywhere. It's as if the fellow who had this coat wore it only a few times and then it hung in a closet for 80 years.


That is a great find! It reminds me of this formal coat I found a few years ago. It is dated 1931.

https://postimg.org/image/rg236nu9f/

A few finds from the last week. Old stock Troy Shirtmakers Guild Shirts 17.5/34 and 17.5/33, a R Hanauer cummerbund/bow set, 1970's or 80's AE Saddles in 9.5E, and a very recent PRL pocket square.


----------



## drlivingston

Blues or potential brag (I bought it anyway):
The brag part: Wool, 3/2 sack with patch pockets, natural shoulders, unvented, in a Campbell dress tartan
The blues part: It is Tommy Hilfiger (go figure)


And a little brag:
(no explanation necessary)


----------



## dkoernert

^INSANE Hermes haul, wow!! Usually when I find anything Hermes its entirely unwearable.


----------



## Acme

^I don't even find any Hermes :frown:, wearable or not.


----------



## Barnavelt

So what exactly is the appeal of Hermes ties? I know they are high end and pricey when new, but are the materials, worksmanship, design, etc truly a step (or more) above say, Drakes or some similar Ben Silver branded sevenfold ties? Or is it label cache? I suspect the good dr. may have a ready opinion. Thanks for the education.


----------



## catside

Hermes ties, especially the vintage ones are quite flimsy. OTH the handprints on silk are extremely original, limited numbers, and often imitated but not matched. You either like them or not. I pick them because I sort of have a collection but I do not wear them very often. There are quite passionate collectors out there. 
I am loving that Hilfiger jacket.


----------



## firedancer

Barnavelt said:


> So what exactly is the appeal of Hermes ties? I know they are high end and pricey when new, but are the materials, worksmanship, design, etc truly a step (or more) above say, Drakes or some similar Ben Silver branded sevenfold ties? Or is it label cache? I suspect the good dr. may have a ready opinion. Thanks for the education.


Yes, they're a quality that make a surprisingly dense knot, considering their flimsiness as Catside pointed out.

I also love the fact that the patterns, while unique, are often quite small. So from a distance and in photos it appears that you're wearing a solid tie.

Because of this, they go well with many patterns without looking too busy.


----------



## Hitch

Bluesssss ; Southwick three piece .... Jacket fit like MTM but the pants were far too tight...


----------



## drlivingston

Another one of those maybe blues... maybe brag.
I picked up a pair of NWT Thistle Scottish Piper Kilt Ghillie Brogue Premium shoes... very interesting. I have zero need for them, but felt compelled to purchase them nonetheless.


----------



## catside

I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## halbydurzell

Some nice stuff in here recently! Did a big thrift store run after work and only walked away with this Woolrich sweater:



















The holidays are coming. At some point.

Blues: PRL wool, charcoal pants. No size but I tried them on and they were like a 33 waist but then ballooned out at the legs? I don't even know.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

J. Press 3/2 sack harris tweed jacket bought on e-bay for $75.00. Never worn, pockets still sewn shut.


----------



## crs

Acme said:


> ^I don't even find any Hermes :frown:, wearable or not.


I've found one, a few years ago. But I've worn it once, just not my taste. I'm about to give some ties to the guy who is engaged to my niece, and that will be one of them.


----------



## drlivingston

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> View attachment 9050
> J. Press 3/2 sack harris tweed jacket bought on e-bay for $75.00. Never worn, pockets still sewn shut.


Very nice! Enjoy...


----------



## Halbermensch

Ran into an interesting Red Blazer yesterday.


----------



## gamma68

Halbermensch said:


> Ran into an interesting Red Blazer yesterday.


Is this THE Hank the Duece?? Did you pick this item up?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Wowza, that is a great brag.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

What is the lining made of?


----------



## crs

Gitman LS Madras shirt for next summer, $4.99.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Recent Finds*
Valentino F/F Dark Blue
Grey Flannel F/F Trousers Fratelli 100% Wool 
Grey Flannel F/F Aurther Reed for Dillards
Mezlan Mercker Black (Mint) https://upscalemenswear.com/mezlan-...calfskin-loafer-shoes-with-buckle-p-6402.html
Bostonian Impressions Ox Blood Cap Toe Sz 10 (Mint)

Ok. I am not able to post photos. But I will list a few items that are available


*Available*
Canali Pleated Flannel dark blue size 38w
Canali Golden Brown (not sure) Sz 35
Zanella Pleated Size 36w
Marc Jacobs Grey & Black stripe 36 x 30.5
RL Super 80's 35 x 31

*Shirts available*
Canali Sz 17.5"
Zegna Stripe Linen Sz XL
Billy Reid Tartasal Plaid Sz Small
Eddie Bauer Cambridge Flannel Medium
Tommy Bahama Silk Stripe Large
Gant Cambridge Classic Flannel Sz Medium 
Brooks Brothers White and blue stripe french cuff 16x33
Faconnable Blue Stripe Sz 16.5
Fanconnable Jeans Stipe Sz medium
Polo Madras multi color sz medium

Shoes
J&M Aristocraft black cap toe Sz 8.5D
Ecco Size 11.5D


----------



## ArtVandalay

Most of that stuff would fit better in the Sales Forum than it would in the Trad Forum.



tonyanthony1970 said:


> *Recent Finds*
> Valentino F/F Dark Blue
> Grey Flannel F/F Trousers Fratelli 100% Wool
> Grey Flannel F/F Aurther Reed for Dillards
> Mezlan Mercker Black (Mint) https://upscalemenswear.com/mezlan-...calfskin-loafer-shoes-with-buckle-p-6402.html
> Bostonian Impressions Ox Blood Cap Toe Sz 10 (Mint)
> 
> Ok. I am not able to post photos. But I will list a few items that are available
> 
> 
> *Available*
> Canali Pleated Flannel dark blue size 38w
> Canali Golden Brown (not sure) Sz 35
> Zanella Pleated Size 36w
> Marc Jacobs Grey & Black stripe 36 x 30.5
> RL Super 80's 35 x 31
> 
> *Shirts available*
> Canali Sz 17.5"
> Zegna Stripe Linen Sz XL
> Billy Reid Tartasal Plaid Sz Small
> Eddie Bauer Cambridge Flannel Medium
> Tommy Bahama Silk Stripe Large
> Gant Cambridge Classic Flannel Sz Medium
> Brooks Brothers White and blue stripe french cuff 16x33
> Faconnable Blue Stripe Sz 16.5
> Fanconnable Jeans Stipe Sz medium
> Polo Madras multi color sz medium
> 
> Shoes
> J&M Aristocraft black cap toe Sz 8.5D
> Ecco Size 11.5D


----------



## Takai

Today ran across a few odds and ins, unfortunately all blues today
2 Yves Saint Laurent Made in France Velvet smoking jackets, one in black, and one in brown (36r both of them) In great shape
Zegna mainline suit jacket c. 80's (46r) In an odd zigzag type pattern
Kilgour Stanberry and French Made in USA sport coat with an odd architectural patterned lining.

Also I ran across a Black Camel hair sport coat with horn buttons sort of in my size, what is the opinion on black camel hair?


----------



## Dmontez

I picked up 3 ties today all in burgundy/maroon paisley 2 are talbot handsewns and 1 is G.J Cann handmade in America with pricetag still attached!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bunch of NWT Britches of Georgetowne ties. The brag: a very cool mogador, with a texture that would make grown men weep, if you could call me "grown" or if I ever cried.

The blues: all the others were rather ugly.

Also, an Isaia shirt, two wonderful vintage paisley BDs, and a pair of (boo! hiss!) Kenny Cole's finest Italian-made black suede moc-toe bluchers on Dainite-alike soles -- there are times when I am _required_ to wear black shoes, and these fulfill the letter of that law.


----------



## drlivingston

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Dainite-alike soles


Awesome! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CMDC

I think I need to start doing my runs on weeknights more often. After a string of mediocre weekend trips I did pretty well last night. Some nice ties, including 2 Hermes, a brand new-ish Landsdowne Irish rugby shirt, a pair of Brooks chinos in light green and for the exchange a BB shawl collar sweater plus a really nice older LE lambswool sweater.

Blues--a too worn flannel JPress suit and a Cable Car Clothiers sack suit with several holes.

Oh yeah--if anyone in the DC area is into Magic Johnson brand suits, I can let you know where a whole slew of them are.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> I think I need to start doing my runs on weeknights more often. After a string of mediocre weekend trips I did pretty well last night. Some nice ties, including 2 Hermes, a brand new-ish Landsdowne Irish rugby shirt, a pair of Brooks chinos in light green and for the exchange a BB shawl collar sweater plus a really nice older LE lambswool sweater.
> 
> Blues--a too worn flannel JPress suit and a Cable Car Clothiers sack suit with several holes.
> 
> Oh yeah--if anyone in the DC area is into Magic Johnson brand suits, I can let you know where a whole slew of them are.


I also do much better during the week. Here, there are often people waiting to get into shops before they open on the weekends.


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> Oh yeah--if anyone in the DC area is into Magic Johnson brand suits, I can let you know where a whole slew of them are.


 I've been seeing those lately, too. But not by the slew-load, thankfully.

It's hard to generalize, but stores often seem to me to have patterns. There's one store in particular I used to visit on the half price sale day, but now I prefer to go on Fridays because a store employee once mentioned they like to put out a lot of items on Fridays to stock up for the weekend... The pickings at the store now seem better when I go on Fridays.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> I've been seeing those lately, too. But not by the slew-load, thankfully.


Wow... down here, all we have in that vein are Steve Harvey suits. (Complete with 6-button fronts)


----------



## CMDC

^We've got those too. I think I saw about 8 Steve Harvey ties the other day. My eyes hurt afterwards.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Just a couple things this week. Two Hermes ties, one a bow! And a quilted Barbour liner/waistcoat that I hoped was going to work for my recently acquired Border, but its a zip in and the Borders needs a snap in. Oh we'll.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Few finds

Brioni Grey Pleated Trousers Sz 34
Canali Light Grey F/F Pants
Canali Shirt XL
Mezlan Black Buckle Shoe 10D
Vintage Bergundy Cap Toe 10.5D

Pictures to come later. Still having problems uploading images.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Picked up 3 great looking Brooks 346 suits today dated 2007. All are 42s in perfect condition. Gray, Charcoal pinstripe, and poplin cotton blend (khaki). 
I'd swap for stuff my size. 13 wingtip shoes, 44 long suit 37x 33, brooks slim shirts 17/35.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I passed on Sz 13 wingtip shoes this afternoon. If I go back to the store I will pick them up and sell to you at cost. I have a BB white and blue stripe french cuff if interested.


----------



## danielm

Picked up a Blackwatch plaid scarf (cashmere), handwoven Donegal tweed scarf,dress trousers by Bills Khakis and Chipp (appeared unworn!) and a pair of Allen Edmonds Jodox plain toe bluchers.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Takai

Brags:
Billy Reid black/navy pinstripe pants
Zanella Glencheck pants to finish a BB glencheck suit
Dei Davico black pants
Nice custom black/white microstripe pants to finish a suit
Bernini Couture black pants
Peter Millar taupe 4 button merino sweater
Jeff Rose rust cashmere pullover sweater
Cordovan colored lizard skin belt in nice shape

Blue Brag:
Alden for BB straight tip blucher Calfskin, Black, in great shape (sz 11.5 b/d)- Available and will be on the exchange monday

Blue:
Harris Tweed made for Harvard Coop in my size, was about to buy it, then noticed a hole about 3 fingers wide in the bottom front
Harris Tweed grey/blue herringbone slightly small, but ~37-38s in great shape, just unsure about it, so it was left for now

Pictures will be posted when I can wrangle the other half for a bit this weekend


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Man, I am totally made up about my 2 hits yesterday from the town council secondhand shop (not a charity shop)

A very dark navy Gant 2B SB blazer, matt gold buttons, side vents, sleeve & pocket lining are navy blue with small white stars, body lining burgundy - 5 euros!!!!
A chocolate brown 2B SB very lightweight linen Gant jacket, side vents - 5 euros!!!!

Both still with unslit pockets, both seem unused, very clean, no wear whatsoever. 
Yes friends you read correctly 2 next-to-new Gant jackets for the grand total of 10 euros!!!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Takai said:


> when I can wrangle the other half for a bit this weekend


I beg your pardon :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acme

^Earl, welcome! I've seen your recent mentions of your thrifting activities in other threads, and was wondering if you would join us here. 

I've often hoped some of our UK and EU members would post here about what thrifting is like across the pond. This is because I've acquired the crazy notion that I'd love to make a trip to the UK someday just to thrift tweeds.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Picked up a Fraser Tartan scarf: 70% cashmere, 30% wool.


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up two Harris tweeds today. Also, a heavy tweed Hickey Freeman overcoat and a Brooks Brothers overcoat w/ removable liner. Ties from Brioni and several from English maker Charles Hill.


----------



## WillBarrett

Grabbed a nice LE snowflake/birdseye sweater. Made in Scotland. Way too big so it's going up for sale.
J. Crew field coat that I might keep for myself.
OshKosh Moose sweater for the little guy.

Novels by WFB and Graham Greene.


----------



## jimw

From my Friday visit to Salvation Army:

Brags - an NWOT linen button down in blue windowpane from BB for $5.99 AND a very nice lambswool cardigan in grey heather from Marks & Spencer ($6.99). I also picked up a nifty little Grundig FR200 field radio w/ shortwave that works just fine for $2.99.

Blues - a very nice Italian made grey wool Shetland - very soft, but the XL here was hardly the case. I find that's the case with a lot of European sizing - its not sized to satisfy my North American ego or belly!
I also considered a pair of tartan flannel pjs from LLBean, but had to pass - I just can't bring myself to wear other people's used pyjamas (or underwear - I see than now and then too)


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Wrong Thread


----------



## Reuben

tonyanthony1970 said:


> All are available. I will provide photos when I am upload or links to the photo album
> 
> *Trousrers*
> Canali Dark Blue Wool Pleated Pants Size 38w $25
> Zanella Bennet Taupe Pleated Pants Size 36w $25
> Brioni Wool Heather Grey Pleated Pants Sz 34w $35
> Canali Wool Light Mustard/Golden Rod Sz 34w $25
> Mani by Armani Wool Pleated (will provide photos) Sz 34 $25
> RL Taupe Super 90's Wool Pleated Size 34w $20
> Lauren RL Heather Wheat/Light Brownish Pleated Sz 35x30 $20
> Ravazzolo Olive Pleated Super 120's Loro Piana Sz 34 $25
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Flat Front Black & Grey Stripe 36x30 $25
> 
> *Shirts*
> Canali Light Blue Sz XL $20
> Billy Ried Check White & Light Blue Sz Small $20
> Eddie Brauer Cambridge Flannel White & Black Sripe Sz Medium $15
> Pendleton Plaid Flannel Sz Medium $20
> Gant Cambridge Classic Plaid Shirt Sz Medium $15
> John Varvatos USA Plaid Shirt w/ zip pockets Sz Medium
> RL Madras Made in Hong Kong Sz Medium (Fits more like a Large) $15
> Buberry Grey 2 Ply 100% Cotton Sz 17 $12
> Faconnable Jeans Multi Color Stripe Shirt Sz Medium $10
> Levis Vintage Red Tag Made in Hong Long Denim Shirt Sz Lg $15
> Tommy Bahama Silk Multi Color Stripe Shirt Sz Lg $20
> E. Zegna Multi Stripe Linen Button Down Sz Lg $14
> 
> *Shoes*
> J&M Crown Aristocraft Black Cap Toe Sz 8.5 *Was* $35 *Now* $30
> Ecco Lounge Moc Braided Slip-on Sz 10.5US/44 EU *Was* $35 *Now* $28 (A slightly dressed-up look is offered by its soft leather and classic styling, while inside a world of comfort waits. The extra-thickly padded insole dual elastic gores add cushioning and slip-on ease. You are about to buy a 100% authentic pair of mens Lounge Moc Braid loafers-shoes by ECCO. The model number is 6429400709)
> Bally Arciduca Black Kilt w Gold Brass Loafers Made in Italy Sz 11.5D *Was* $25 *Now* $20
> 
> 
> 
> Contact me with your interest


Hey, I think you may want to move this to the exchange, not the blues/brags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tilton

Tony, there is a thread for selling thrifted items. This is the Blues and Brags thread, not the Informal Thrift Exchange thread.


----------



## jimw

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Wrong Thread


Tony - I'm not trying to sell my finds, I'm just 'brag'ging about what they cost me at the thrift store.


----------



## Reuben

jimw said:


> Tony - I'm not trying to sell my finds, I'm just 'brag'ging about what they cost me at the thrift store.


I think Tony was saying he posted in the wrong thread, not that you did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## crs

Broke one dish last night, picked up a good set of dishes today at GW.


----------



## drlivingston

crs said:


> Broke one dish last night, picked up a good set of dishes today at GW.


Cool! Of course, now that I think about it... fine *China *sounds decidedly un-trad. Upon closer inspection, my Ralph Lauren "China" is made in Portugal. I am confused. :crazy:


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I don't know of a single thrift store in the Grosse Pointe area. My guess is all those folks donate to the church rummage sales. Your thoughts, Semper?


People in Grosse Pointe NEVER throw anything away!


----------



## gamma68

Acquired a couple ties at an estate sale this weekend for $1 each. Been searching for an Ancient Madder and black knit tie for a while. The black knit is 100% wool.

At a local thrift, I scored an old Brooks Brothers trench in great condition. This one has the zip-out wool lining in the body and a separate button-fastened wool collar. I've long admired the look achieved by Macnee and Hendry in the original "Avengers" TV series.


----------



## catside

^I am wearing one today. People look but hey that's half the charm.


----------



## WillBarrett

Today I picked up a copy of Chopin waltzes for the wife, some Dorothy Sayers novels, A Soldier of the Great War, the Habit of Being and an old American Heritage.

Blues: A PRL tie that looked great until I picked it up and the seams split.

Found some navy Dexter made in USA blucher mocs that I may return for in a few days.


----------



## catside

Much sought after Alden shell cordovan LHS in black. Blues is a quarter size small at 8.5 E. Van last is a quarter size larger. I'm a 9 e. So close yet so far.
coming to an exchange near you soon.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
A quarter size up or down?


----------



## catside

Small for me. They are like 8.75 - 8.85. I think this is a known fact but my first chance to actually experience.


----------



## gamma68

According to *some information* I found online, this Woolrich item dates from the 1930s...

Are there any Woolrich experts out there? I've seen a lot of the traditional Woolrich mackinaw hunting coats and own two (one will hit the exchange shortly), but I've yet to see one like this. First, the tag is on the inside of the coat behind the left front pocket, not at the back of the neck near the size tag. Also it has no interior cotton lining. Interestingly, it features leather buttons with leather shanks. I've yet to see one that didn't have "flat" red buttons, snap buttons or a zipper.

It seems too robust to call it a shirt, yet not heavy enough to call it a coat. It has two rear belt loops, but alas, no belt. It also seems to be missing a throat latch. There is a flat button concealed under the collar, but it looks like it would have been secured to a throat latch.

Some of the buttons have been replaced with flat faux-leather buttons with metal shanks. One of the buttons (lower right pocket) is missing. Anyone know of a source for leather buttons with leather shanks? I'd like to retain as much of the original character of this coat, if it all possible.

Despite these shortcomings and some minor stains, one small moth hole and some cuff wear, I'm delighted with this purchase and would like to learn more about it.


----------



## firedancer

gamma68 said:


> According to *some information* I found online, this Woolrich item dates from the 1930s...
> 
> Are there any Woolrich experts out there? I've seen a lot of the traditional Woolrich mackinaw hunting coats and own two (one will hit the exchange shortly), but I've yet to see one like this. First, the tag is on the inside of the coat behind the left front pocket, not at the back of the neck near the size tag. Also it has no interior cotton lining. Interestingly, it features leather buttons with leather shanks. I've yet to see one that didn't have "flat" red buttons, snap buttons or a zipper.
> 
> It seems too robust to call it a shirt, yet not heavy enough to call it a coat. It has two rear belt loops, but alas, no belt. It also seems to be missing a throat latch. There is a flat button concealed under the collar, but it looks like it would have been secured to a throat latch.
> 
> Some of the buttons have been replaced with flat faux-leather buttons with metal shanks. One of the buttons (lower right pocket) is missing. Anyone know of a source for leather buttons with leather shanks? I'd like to retain as much of the original character of this coat, if it all possible.
> 
> Despite these shortcomings and some minor stains, one small moth hole and some cuff wear, I'm delighted with this purchase and would like to learn more about it.


A cool piece indeed! I love old WWM. I've seen the leather buttons, don't recall shanks. Never ever ever seen a label on the front. 
Nor a belted shirt jac.

One thing puzzles me though, you mentioned no cotton lining. I've never seen cotton lining on a WWM shirt jac or flannel for that matter.

Am I missing something?


----------



## gamma68

firedancer said:


> A cool piece indeed! I love old WWM. I've seen the leather buttons, don't recall shanks. Never ever ever seen a label on the front.
> Nor a belted shirt jac.
> 
> One thing puzzles me though, you mentioned no cotton lining. I've never seen cotton lining on a WWM shirt jac or flannel for that matter.
> 
> Am I missing something?


I've scoured the Internet and have yet to see any Woolrich with leather buttons. Unless I'm using the incorrect search phrase.

I mean the traditional interior lining of the Mackinaw hunting coat, as pictured below. I presume it is cotton?


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Small for me. They are like 8.75 - 8.85. I think this is a known fact but my first chance to actually experience.


If they're _that _close, can't you have a cobbler stretch them so you can wear them?


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> If they're _that _close, can't you have a cobbler stretch them so you can wear them?


I thought you couldn't stretch shell?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pentheos

Some say you can stretch shell, and I've tried, but I never noticed any results.


----------



## catside

You can definitely widen any shoe as I did with shells. I was never successful with lengthening.


----------



## dkoernert

Blues: First Oxxford shirt I have ever seen, but the chest was monogrammed and it had a massive hole in on the front. It also had plastic buttons, which I thought was bizarre for a high end shirt. I also found my first BB must iron OCBD in my size, but it was in the exact same condition as the Oxxford. 

Brags: I was looking for small guitar amplifier I could tote around with me and found a brand new Marshall MG10CD for $15 bucks at a thrift last night. It was being sold "as-is" which usually scares me away from electronics, but it still had the tags on it so I figured there was a good chance it was functional.


----------



## gamma68

dkoernert said:


> Brags: I was looking for small guitar amplifier I could tote around with me and found a brand new Marshall MG10CD for $15 bucks at a thrift last night. It was being sold "as-is" which usually scares me away from electronics, but it still had the tags on it so I figured there was a good chance it was functional.


That is a BRAG, indeed. Have you tested it yet?


----------



## firedancer

gamma68 said:


> I've scoured the Internet and have yet to see any Woolrich with leather buttons. Unless I'm using the incorrect search phrase.
> 
> I mean the traditional interior lining of the Mackinaw hunting coat, as pictured below. I presume it is cotton?


Aha, I've never seen this. Very cool. Very very cool.


----------



## brantley11

I think I have a Brag, but not really sure. Please let me know what y'all think.

I found a Mid 60's Saint Laurie Bespoke Tweed Suit today in an awesome pattern. It has wider lapels and a great fit. I am not sure if I am going to keep it because my wife is not a big fan. I have a attached a picture to show the tweed pattern.


----------



## catside

size?


----------



## Reuben

brantley11 said:


> I think I have a Brag, but not really sure. Please let me know what y'all think.
> 
> I found a Mid 60's Saint Laurie Bespoke Tweed Suit today in an awesome pattern. It has wider lapels and a great fit. I am not sure if I am going to keep it because my wife is not a big fan. I have a attached a picture to show the tweed pattern.


If it's a 46, it's absolutely hideous and you can send it to me for proper disposal.

In all seriously, though, I like the pattern a lot from what I can see, though a picture of the suit as a whole would let us give a better opinion. Best of all would probably be a picture of it being worn, but that's hardly necessary.


----------



## brantley11

My size 42 R W36x31



catside said:


> size?


----------



## Takai

I have somehow misplaced the battery for my camera, so pictures will have to wait for a bit.

Brags:
My first Charvet tie
Robert Talbott BOC tie
Lantham Thomas JZ Richards Blue/Red Repp tie
Villa Bolgheri Repp tie

Black Camel Hair jacket for The Oxford Shop here in Nashville
Martin Greenfield For Levy's Suit coat- Blue/indigo pinstripe with unusual lining

Also working on gathering a bunch of stuff for a large purge sale once I get my camera up and running.


----------



## dkoernert

gamma68 said:


> That is a BRAG, indeed. Have you tested it yet?


Oh yes, I played every guitar I own through it!! :aportnoy:

It will certainly get the job done as a travel beater amp. For $15, I think I'll throw a better speaker in it and call it a win.


----------



## dkoernert

Picked up a pair of black Alden medallion cap toes today for $2. They aren't my size, but I couldn't just leave Aldens for $2. Size 9.5 B/D if anyone is interested.

Also grabbed this A&F shetland later today. It appears to be very well made. Any thoughts on date?


----------



## Takai

Some pictures of some recent brags
Ties

 

Martin Greenfield Sport coat/ Orphan

   

Black Camel Hair made for The Oxford Shop in Nashville
  

Brooks Brothers Made in Italy suit
   

The amount of pick stitching on the BB is amazing, and seems to put most of my other italian suits to shame.

Orvis HT sport coat
    
Pocket watch is the 1904 Elgin seen earlier in the thread

Pants

First Column: Misc Made in italy pants, Dei Davico, Zanella, Lacoste khaki's
Second Column: Bernini Couture, Very Vintage Zanella, Billy Reid, E-thrifted Canali Casual pants

Oxford Sweatshirt sold at the campus store


----------



## Tilton

I'm totally amazed at your finds. Especially Billy Reid pants.


----------



## MarineDad

brantley11,

Just my size! Would be great to see a picture of the whole suit.


----------



## Takai

Tilton said:


> I'm totally amazed at your finds. Especially Billy Reid pants.


Thanks for the compliment, Im hoping to get the Reid pants tailored soon and working out some sort of outfit for them They're kind of an odd color. Navy stripe on a Midnight base.

New brags for today

Troy McSwain Sport coat made for former NFL Star Eddie George
   
This thing is absolutely enormous, it's almost as large as my 40R Burberry trench

Brioni Houndstooth double breasted sport coat 46R
   
This has all the vanity buttons intact, and it only has one very minor snag that should be easy to fix.


----------



## catside

brantley11 said:


> My size 42 R W36x31


Gorgeous tweed, you need to convince your wife I think by doing a thrift fit. Bowtie maybe.


----------



## Reuben

Today was a Hickey Freeman kind of day, oddly enough the first time i've spotted any around Athens
First blues/brags: an amazing 100% Camelhair blazer, black and white glenn plaid with a mustard overcheck, and an incredibly classy midnight blue herringbone suit, both in perfect condition, both Hickey Freeman custom, both fully canvased, and both waaaay too small for me at ~41. These picture really don't do them justice:















Luckily for him but unluckily for the Exchange, I remembered a very good friend who wore about that size, appreciated good clothes, and would need them for upcoming internships and studies abroad. They fit decently well when he tried them on, but the fit in the important places was perfect and after some time at the tailor they'd look like they'd been made custom for him.

Definite brags for me:
Bummed about finding my first Hickey Freeman and then having to say goodbye so soon, I hit up a couple more stores to drown my sorrows in second-hand clothes. Low and behold, I spotted a second HF sports coat in a Goodwill, a lovely large-pattern blue and brown houndstooth on a tan background with tiny rainbow flecks, really lovely. Even better, It fits me perfectly, about as good as any jacket ever has. Total spent today: $30. Also had a pair of cordovan florsheim longwings I snagged on eBay for $22 shipped, so I'm going to count that as an e-thrift.


----------



## gamma68

dkoernert said:


> Also grabbed this A&F shetland later today. It appears to be very well made. Any thoughts on date?


Not sure about the date, but I'd like to see an image of the entire sweater!


----------



## Chevo

That Brioni is stunning! Wow!


Takai said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Im hoping to get the Reid pants tailored soon and working out some sort of outfit for them They're kind of an odd color. Navy stripe on a Midnight base.
> 
> New brags for today
> 
> Troy McSwain Sport coat made for former NFL Star Eddie George
> 
> This thing is absolutely enormous, it's almost as large as my 40R Burberry trench
> 
> Brioni Houndstooth double breasted sport coat 46R
> 
> This has all the vanity buttons intact, and it only has one very minor snag that should be easy to fix.


----------



## catside

Brand new JCrew moctoe boots, 19.99. These look like Red Wing Beckmans but no Red Wing marking anywhere. I did not try them yet, I had my a Wolverine 1000 miles which are rather difficult to get in n out but they are a 10 and should do nicely with thick socks. Not telling Mrs. CAT, I have 7 pairs of boots, all bought new, this being my first thrift boot find. Hopefully open the way for a pair of Indies. Past a pair of glove leather Bally side zip dress boots when I found this. Was 14 bucks.


----------



## firedancer

catside said:


> Brand new JCrew moctoe boots, 19.99. These look like Red Wing Beckmans but no Red Wing marking anywhere. I did not try them yet, I had my a Wolverine 1000 miles which are rather difficult to get in n out but they are a 10 and should do nicely with thick socks. Not telling Mrs. CAT, I have 7 pairs of boots, all bought new, this being my first thrift boot find. Hopefully open the way for a pair of Indies. Past a pair of glove leather Bally side zip dress boots when I found this. Was 14 bucks.


If they're the ones I'm thinking of they're spectacular.

Mine are from the mid 90's. Still have the same green laces. Wear like iron, only see inclement weather and still going strong.

I think they were made in Mexico and it wouldn't surprise me one bit to learn they were made by Frye.


----------



## drlivingston

Better than average day for shoes!

L-R Front row first
Allen Edmonds Lloyd (rare 7-eyelet)
Unknown Brown Longwings (no idea... but they are nice)
Vintage Sibley's hand made in Detroit
Florsheim Imperial Longwings
J&M Aristocraft cap-toe Bals


----------



## Takai

Went up to the north side of town today, to a GW where I usually hit pretty well after seeing a friend and his new baby. Unfortunately due to traffic, and dinner I only wound up with enough time to do a quick partial sweep, but I came away with a few things. No pictures tonight though, will try to grab some tomorrow though.

Brags: 100% Pashmina scarf for the other half in a nice baby blue/white/silver 
Very vintage Brooks Brothers Made in England lambswool sweatervest
Donegal tweed sport coat in almost the perfect size (39R as opposed to 39S)
PRL Trousers that will hopefully match nicely with one of my corneliani jackets

Blues: BB Camel hair blazer in great shape in a 44
Aristocraft tassel loafers NOS in a 15 B/D
Didnt have enough time to finish looking through pants, or even start in shirts, I wish this store weren't an hour away :/


----------



## Takai

Brags- 
Zanella Olive Courdery
BB Country Club pants
Zegna Navy trousers by Incotex
Allen Edmonds Park Ave Black -9D, will be on the exchange soon
Pringle Cotton Golf Sweater for my dad

Blues- 8 Pairs of fantastic looking Bally's about half made in Italy, and Half Swiss. All 9-9.5 EEE
Oxxford Grey/Blue Glencheck orphan- Saw this, and went to buy it, realized I left my wallet in my jacket at the office. Will be going back there first thing in the morning to get it. It fit almost perfectly.


----------



## dkoernert

^ That shoe haul Dr. WOW


----------



## drlivingston

Ooops... forgot these in the last pic.
9D J&M Crown Aristocraft Shell Cordovan LHS (too small... coming to an Exchange near you!)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Good thing I wore my brown pants today!




























It's a 40L and I'm a 40R. And I live in perpetual sunshine. Though at 6'0" and a little determined, I think I can make it work.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

While out searching for shoes for a fellow forum member I came across these shoes. Vintage Nunn Bush brogue, spector tone on tone tassel loafers. Cost a whopping $6.48. It's not often that I find a deal like these shoes. Size 10, leather soles.


----------



## Takai

This weekend I threw a bid down on an item just on a whim, and didn't really think I'd get it, but depending on how it fits, it will either be a brag, or something that winds up on the exchange. Anyone recognize the label that might be able to date it?


----------



## brantley11

Picked this Waxed Polo Field Coat up on feebay tonight. I have been looking for one since I bought the same jacket that was tweed and canvas reversible. I finally found one that was in good condition and a decent price. What do y'all think?


----------



## drlivingston

Awesome coat, brantley! Sometimes PRL gets it right!


----------



## fastfiat81

Brags... Picked up 2 Oxxford jacket orphans 2 weeks ago from two different stores. Today I finally find the trousers to go along with them! Blues... Way too big, but there is always Ebay.


----------



## benjclark

Takai said:


> This weekend I threw a bid down on an item just on a whim, and didn't really think I'd get it, but depending on how it fits, it will either be a brag, or something that winds up on the exchange. Anyone recognize the label that might be able to date it?


Isn't this the original "Macintosh"? Where the name Mac for these coats comes from?


----------



## Reuben

Just a brief stop at a couple smaller stores today. Blues include a fantastic made-in-england shephard's check jacket and two fully-canvased Tom James suits, a charcoal glenn plaid and a pinstripe, all a size too small at 44R. If anyone wants them, they should be there a while. Just let me know. I did snag a couple nice ties, a 50/50 wool/silk talbot emblematic and a silk Reis of New Haven. At 2.75" and 4" wide respectively, though, they may be blues in disguise.


----------



## crs

Today: Made in USA BB corduroy jacket. Made in USA of U.S. fabric 80& cotton, 20% BB wool flannel shirt, I assume quite old.

Oops, forgot yesterday's finds. My first O'Connell's sighting, kind of an aqua made in Scotland shetland sweater in my size. New Cole Haan navy-blue boat shoes, my size if I wear socks like JFK in cold weather.


----------



## catside

Brand new top grain leather lawyer's document briefcase in tan, looks like a salesman sample. 10 bucks. There were also oodles of HP and Acer computer cases in ballistic cloth but oddly they were close to 20.
Passed bunch of BB gingham shirts as they were boutiqued, I.e. High priced, also traditional fit, and arms 2 inch longer. Couple of emblematic no name braces as well were passed. I thought same donor would have nice ties but not the case.


----------



## firedancer

Found a longer quilted Barbour Eskdale that zips and buttons in black and in my size. 

Don't really another quilted Barbour, this makes 4, but couldn't leave it there either.


----------



## catside

Of course not! :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston

Nothing but blues today...
Minor blues--Barbour Bedale with a rip down the sleeve
Significant blues--Beautiful Etro suit that the moths got to before me
Major blues--A gorgeous Deering Eagle 5-string banjo for $65 (a guy got to it 5 minutes before I walked in the store, but it was still sitting on the counter mocking me:frown


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice finds today:

2 LLB Chamois shirts in size L. Going on e-bay or the exchange.
I pair of BB chinos in my size (once I lose a pound or two)
Woolrich 60/40 Harrington jacket. Flannel lined and made in USA.

I found two pair of shoes - one pair of merlot longwings and another I can't describe that are made in USA and have Biltrite soles. Anything know about this? Worth picking up for the exchange or e-Bay?


----------



## Reuben

Pictures? Better descriptions? And, most importantly, do you know what shell cordovan looks like? I could see the merlot longwings turning out to be shell, in which case they're definitely worth picking up!


WillBarrett said:


> Nice finds today:
> 
> 2 LLB Chamois shirts in size L. Going on e-bay or the exchange.
> I pair of BB chinos in my size (once I lose a pound or two)
> Woolrich 60/40 Harrington jacket. Flannel lined and made in USA.
> 
> I found two pair of shoes - one pair of merlot longwings and another I can't describe that are made in USA and have Biltrite soles. Anything know about this? Worth picking up for the exchange or e-Bay?


----------



## dkoernert

firedancer said:


> Found a longer quilted Barbour Eskdale that zips and buttons in black and in my size.
> 
> Don't really another quilted Barbour, this makes 4, but couldn't leave it there either.


I wish I could find Barbour. Doesn't seem to exist in these parts.


----------



## WillBarrett

Reuben said:


> Pictures? Better descriptions? And, most importantly, do you know what shell cordovan looks like? I could see the merlot longwings turning out to be shell, in which case they're definitely worth picking up!


I'm going to try and swing back for them tomorrow if I can. And no, I'm afraid I don't yet know what shell cordovan looks like.


----------



## halbydurzell

Very good thrifting day. My go-to place in Brooklyn which was a wasteland of cargo shorts in the summer has once again turned back into a treasure trove of tradly wonders come the fall.










Harris Tweed for Lands End. Tried it on, fit me great, put it down. I have enough tweed jackets. Walked around some more. Put it on again. "Where will I ever wear this??!!" Put it back. Walked around some more. Put it on again. No one else will appreciate this. I'll make $10 again. To the register I go. I may have a problem.










No-name camel hair. Long fit too. Also, while it doesn't have a hook vent..the inside tells a different story?










??? Very odd

Finally, Alan Paine tennis sweater (made in England). It's a bit big on me so I may be willing to part with it if anyone is interested.










$22 total. I hope I didn't use up all my thrift store karma.


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> I wish I could find Barbour. Doesn't seem to exist in these parts.


Amen, Brother!



halbydurzell said:


> Harris Tweed for Lands End. Tried it on, fit me great, put it down. I have enough tweed jackets. Walked around some more. Put it on again. "Where will I ever wear this??!!" Put it back. Walked around some more. Put it on again. No one else will appreciate this. I'll make $10 again. To the register I go. I may have a problem.


That's lovely... I'd buy tickets to something just to make an opportunity to wear that.


----------



## gamma68

halbydurzell said:


> Harris Tweed for Lands End. Tried it on, fit me great, put it down. I have enough tweed jackets. Walked around some more. Put it on again. "Where will I ever wear this??!!" Put it back. Walked around some more. Put it on again. No one else will appreciate this. I'll make $10 again. To the register I go. I may have a problem.


That's a lovely Harris Tweed. What a great find! I wish I had your kind of thrift store "karma."


----------



## Barnavelt

halbydurzell said:


> Very good thrifting day. My go-to place in Brooklyn which was a wasteland of cargo shorts in the summer has once again turned back into a treasure trove of tradly wonders come the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed for Lands End. Tried it on, fit me great, put it down. I have enough tweed jackets. Walked around some more. Put it on again. "Where will I ever wear this??!!" Put it back. Walked around some more. Put it on again. No one else will appreciate this. I'll make $10 again. To the register I go. I may have a problem.


This jacket is fabulous. Any trad thrifters out there, if you come across something like this I would almost certainly recommend buying it (condition allowing of course) as there are any number of us on the exchange who would gladly make it worth your time to do so. halbydurzell I can't fathom how you equivocated on buying this, but good for you on making the correct and sane choice.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I am still unable to post photos. So, I am just going to list what I found while shopping for shoes for a fellow forum member.

Vintage Nunn Bush tassel spector loafers leather soles maroon/bergundy S 9.5D.
Vintage Florshiem Brown Tassel loafers Sz 10
YSL wool plaid skinny tie
Hugo blue tie
Vintage tan double breast wood buttons camel hair custom tailored driving/overcoat military style

Dallas and Irving thrift stores.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Brooks Brothers Suede LNWOB Sz 8 Wide*

I came across a pair of BB suede/naubuck shoes that are basically new. Only tried on. If interested send me a PM before 9 AM. That's the time I am heading back to the thrift store to search for shoes for a fellow forum member.


----------



## Orgetorix

halbydurzell, that's not a hook vent, inside or outside. Vents have to overlap to keep from gaping open too much, so the inside is always going to look off-center - more on some jackets, less on others.


----------



## halbydurzell

Orgetorix said:


> halbydurzell, that's not a hook vent, inside or outside. Vents have to overlap to keep from gaping open too much, so the inside is always going to look off-center - more on some jackets, less on others.


Yeah. I've just never seen it that pronounced on the inside of any jacket I own or in such an obvious hook shape.


----------



## eagle2250

Prepping one pair of Red Wing work boots and a pair of AE Captoes (can't think of the model name) for donation to the local Goodwill store and our church resale shop, respectively. The boots look so good all spiffied up, I almost regret the decision that they must go! :crazy:


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> Just a brief stop at a couple smaller stores today. Blues include a fantastic made-in-england shephard's check jacket and two fully-canvased Tom James suits, a charcoal glenn plaid and a pinstripe, all a size too small at 44R. If anyone wants them, they should be there a while. Just let me know. I did snag a couple nice ties, a 50/50 wool/silk talbot emblematic and a silk Reis of New Haven. At 2.75" and 4" wide respectively, though, they may be blues in disguise.


I have seen Tom James suits a few times at thrift stores. Never thought about picking them up though. Is it worth it? Would the quality be comparable to Southwick or a Brooks? Am I now entering the blues part of thrifting???


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> I have seen Tom James suits a few times at thrift stores. Never thought about picking them up though. Is it worth it? Would the quality be comparable to Southwick or a Brooks? Am I now entering the blues part of thrifting???


From what I've seen, it really depends. They've got a pretty good range of quality based on which line it is. Rumor has it that some of the top of the top of the line are made by Oxxford. These weren't that nice, but they were fully canvased, 100% wool, and natural horn buttons. Solid suits but not an amazing find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

TJ's Bespoke line is made by Oxxford, which TJ readily advertises.


----------



## Acme

Reuben said:


> They've got a pretty good range of quality based on which line it is.


They have a bewildering array of marques, though: innocenti oro, filo-a-mano, royal classic, and more. I've never bothered to figure them all out, but if I see a Holland and Sherry fabric tag, I figure it's one of the expensive custom suits.

They're OK if you need a suit. You could do worse.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> TJ's Bespoke line is made by Oxxford, which TJ readily advertises.


Thanks!


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> They have a bewildering array of marques, though: innocenti oro, filo-a-mano, royal classic, and more. I've never bothered to figure them all out, but if I see a Holland and Sherry fabric tag, I figure it's one of the expensive custom suits.
> 
> They're OK if you need a suit. You could do worse.


I've actually found one of their holland and sherry blazers before. Dark green cashmere or cashmere blend with gold thistle buttons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

Acme said:


> Thanks!


The rest of their suits are made at the English American factory in Maryland.

I'm not sure how it is all connected, but I believe that Tom James Company owns Individualized Apparel Group (IAG), which makes Oxxford, Holland & Sherry, Gitman, and H. Freeman, among others.


----------



## Reuben

Tilton said:


> The rest of their suits are made at the English American factory in Maryland.
> 
> I'm not sure how it is all connected, but I believe that Tom James Company owns Individualized Apparel Group (IAG), which makes Oxxford, Holland & Sherry, Gitman, and H. Freeman, among others.


H. Freeman & sons or Hickey Freeman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

H. Freeman. Hickey Freeman is part of Hartmarx.


----------



## catside

Back to our scheduled program. Burberry DB trench on the cheap for 15, Loro Piana pure cashmere BB blazer for 25 bucks and change. I have a similar Bb trench so one of them will go. Blazer is an inch large and an inch tall so I am just pondering if it's worth tailoring or just throw it on eBay consignment pile. Decisions, decisions.
On a side note, saw a pair of Dr Martin made in England service boots, would have grabbed if they fit but too large, and 24.99. Built like tank these old Doc Martins. This one was not ugly either.


----------



## Acme

Blues: So I found an old tux yesterday. It's made of that winter weight material that's not quite flannel and not quite felt, what's that called?









I like the vest; I'm partial to three piece tuxedos, personally. I could tell it was old from a mile off because of the lapels. And the pants are button fly, so I was guessing it was made in the 40's. I looked for a makers label with a date, but there isn't one inside. However, I did find this:









Wow, that's not a label one sees everyday. So it's ten years older than I'd initially guessed. A bit ironic too, I'd have thought the market for tuxedos was all but dried up in those days...

It's in great shape, with no moth holes or stains. If you smell the fabric, it possesses the faint yet wonderfully inviting aroma of Granddad's closet (my wife, who has a better nose than I, tells me it's old smoke; perhaps that's why the moths stayed away).

Why am I blue? I'd love to wear it out to something! For a chance to put it on, I'd even happily go along to one of those awful avant-garde ballets at the Joffret for which my wife always seems to possess tickets. But it's way too small for me .


----------



## Acme

Please forgive the non-clothing post, but...









*Score! *Check that price tag, it was 66¢! You know what I'll be up to this weekend...


----------



## drlivingston

Awesome, Acme! I spent many hours of my childhood searching for the treasures of Enarc. (Video game designers were not very creative back then. It is just the game creator's name in reverse.) I have many 2600 cartridges if you are interested in them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

My roommate thrifts a lot of old video games. The other day, he opened up a copy of Metroid, for the NES, to find a copy of the ROM for Combat loose in the case.

He has the best find in the house, of course, with the Craigslist find I helped him load into his Cherokee: a Robocop arcade machine.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> My roommate thrifts a lot of old video games. The other day, he opened up a copy of Metroid, for the NES, to find a copy of the ROM for Combat loose in the case.
> 
> He has the best find in the house, of course, with the Craigslist find I helped him load into his Cherokee: a Robocop arcade machine.


God how I used to love to play the arcade 'Defender'. Though I say so myself I was pretty much unbeatable on that game. As the Beastie Boys would have it: "And if you play Defender I could be your hyper space".


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> Awesome, Acme! I spent many hours of my childhood searching for the treasures of Enarc. (Video game designers were not very creative back then. It is just the game creator's name in reverse.) I have many 2600 cartridges if you are interested in them.


Long story short, I was never able to complete Raiders of the Lost Ark (couldn't figure out the shovel). So when a console presented itself a few years back, I took the opportunity to cross that long overdue item off my bucket list. I suppose that half the fun of middle age comes from the capacity to rectify the slights, both perceived and real, of your childhood. These days, it's fun to show those o̶l̶d̶ trad games to the kids.

Yes, Doc, please PM me the list...



Shaver said:


> God how I used to love to play the arcade 'Defender'. Though I say so myself I was pretty much unbeatable on that game.


Shaver! Glad you could join us, I don't usually see you in this corner of Andyland. Do you visit the charity shops much? Ever find anything interesting?


----------



## gamma68

Had a pretty good mini-haul yesterday. Some of these items will hit the exchange soon:

Hermés bow tie with porpoises
Harvé Benard patterned tie
Florsheim Imperials, pebble grain in cognac
Older Ralph Lauren tweed
And this interesting item...I'd like to get feedback on this purchase from you chaps...





Custom tailored Paul Cicchini 3-button plaid sport coat. No fabric tag, but I believe it's cashmere with a full silk lining. The lining reminds me of some Chipp jackets I've seen lately. Not sure if those are horn buttons. The buttons on the cuffs are not functional. Darted, unvented, moderate shoulder padding.

Not sure if you'd consider this "trad." I suspect not. But it is intriguing.

Oh, it also came with an old fortune cookie slip in a pocket: "Avert misunderstanding by calm, poise and balance."


----------



## Reuben

It may not be trad, but I'd wear the heck out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Acme said:


> Long story short, I was never able to complete Raiders of the Lost Ark (couldn't figure out the shovel). So when a console presented itself a few years back, I took the opportunity to cross that long overdue item off my bucket list. I suppose that half the fun of middle age comes from the capacity to rectify the slights, both perceived and real, of your childhood. These days, it's fun to show those old games to the kids.
> 
> Yes, Doc, please PM me the list...
> 
> Shaver! Glad you could join us, I don't usually see you in this corner of Andyland. Do you visit the charity shops much? Ever find anything interesting?


Unfortunately charity shops in the UK are normally strip-mined of anything of value by the vendors of vintage and/or quirky nostalgia and whose evil agents are on the constant prowl for goodies in Oxfam and the like. You have to be very, very lucky indeed to locate any decent menswear and I simply do not have the time (nor, if I'm honest, the inclination) to devote to such fruitless searches.

That said I have occasionally discovered some cracking old/rare books in such establishments.


----------



## Acme

Shaver said:


> That said I have occasionally discovered some cracking old/rare books in such establishments.


I'm sorry to hear the trees are bare in your neck of the woods.

Books were my gateway drug, by the way.


----------



## Orgetorix

Acme said:


> Blues: So I found an old tux yesterday. It's made of that winter weight material that's not quite flannel and not quite felt, what's that called?
> 
> I like the vest; I'm partial to three piece tuxedos, personally. I could tell it was old from a mile off because of the lapels. And the pants are button fly, so I was guessing it was made in the 40's. I looked for a makers label with a date, but there isn't one inside. However, I did find this:
> 
> Wow, that's not a label one sees everyday. So it's ten years older than I'd initially guessed. A bit ironic too, I'd have thought the market for tuxedos was all but dried up in those days...
> 
> It's in great shape, with no moth holes or stains. If you smell the fabric, it possesses the faint yet wonderfully inviting aroma of Granddad's closet (my wife, who has a better nose than I, tells me it's old smoke; perhaps that's why the moths stayed away).
> 
> Why am I blue? I'd love to wear it out to something! For a chance to put it on, I'd even happily go along to one of those awful avant-garde ballets at the Joffret for which my wife always seems to possess tickets. But it's way too small for me .


Wow! Anything with an NRA label is rare and pretty desirable. It dates the garment positively to 1933-1935.

That one's an oddity, though. First, it's unusual to see a double-breasted jacket with a waistcoat like that. Usually those waistcoats go with SB jackets, and DB tuxes are usually just two-piece. Does the fabric on all three pieces match exactly in texture and shade?

Second those are some _extremely_ skimpy and funny-shaped lapels for a jacket of that era. My guess is that they were originally wider, and were cut down at some point, probably in the '60s, to make it more current. Which is a shame. I have a couple '30s or '40s suit on their way to me, and I suspect one of them may have had the same thing done, sadly.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Can someone tell me how to post more than 2 photos at a time within a response? This will allow me to provide additional photos instead of just listing my finds.

Link to actual shoe sold on BB web site. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Sued...pd.html?dwvar_MH00338_Color=LTBR&contentpos=6

Dress shoes, made from genuine nubuck, which has been shaved down more than suede for an even softer handfeel.

















PRL Rugby OCBD BD w/ contrast collar and skull and cross bones on front pocket Sz Medium. Color is a light shade of green with white stripes.
Q Shirtmakers custom shirt in a powder blue and white semi spread collar Sz Medium.
Canali multi color tonal and textered medium spread collar Sz 41 Euro/16 USA. (Not available)
Brooks Brothers F/F taupe taupe Sz 34/32 Made in Canada 100% Wool (Not available)
Hickey Freeman pleated black light weight 100% wool Sz 34w
Mephisto Black bluecher Air-Jet rubber sole Sz 9.5D (Maybe available)
Samuelson for Pockets here in Dallas Grey w/ very faint color of light Purple
YSL multi color plaid wool skinny tie
Jason Gibbs for Marvin Brown Dallas six button double breasted pea/over coat (not available)
Hickey Freeman for Neiman Marcus white w/ front pocket shirt Sz 16
Hickey Freeman tartersal plaid woven in Italy BD mitered cuff shirt Sz Lg
Vintage Florsheim chocolate brown tassel loafer Sz 9.5D (Available)

If you are interested contact me and I will send you photos. I will list all items I intend to sell this evening.


----------



## dkoernert

Is a Denon receiver worth picking up for $10? Saw it a Goodwill, plugged it in and it switched on and off, but I don't know much about this stuff. I didn't get the model number, but it is VERY heavy. I've been looking for a receiver for a while, and this is the first I have come across that seems to be halfway decent.


----------



## Acme

Orgetorix said:


> That one's an oddity, though...


I've checked the vest closely under strong light, and while it's a _very_ close match, I think it's actually made of different fabric. Thanks for pointing that out, as well as your comments about the lapels.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

My first home theater receiver was a Denon that powered Definitive Tech 5 speaker and sub with any problems. In fact it's a beast.



dkoernert said:


> Is a Denon receiver worth picking up for $10? Saw it a Goodwill, plugged it in and it switched on and off, but I don't know much about this stuff. I didn't get the model number, but it is VERY heavy. I've been looking for a receiver for a while, and this is the first I have come across that seems to be halfway decent.


----------



## dkoernert

Apologies for the terrible photo (working with a 6 year old cell phone here). I thought this was pretty interesting. Anyone know how old this might be? It was an orphaned pinstripe DB blazer. Couldn't find the pants so I left it.


----------



## drlivingston

J&M gets little respect on AAAC, but these Crown Aristocrafts were too good to pass up!


And, deviating from clothing for a moment, I happened upon this unused picnic basket for $5 and, trad or not, I couldn't resist. (non-alcoholic wine added for scale)


----------



## CMDC

I continue to be amazed at the stuff you find.


----------



## catside

Picnic basket is trad, nonalcoholic wine is definitely not.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> J&M gets little respect on AAAC, but these Crown Aristocrafts were too good to pass up!
> 
> 
> And, deviating from clothing for a moment, I happened upon this unused picnic basket for $5 and, trad or not, I couldn't resist. (non-alcoholic wine added for scale)


What size are those shoes? I was late on some that tonyanthony had last week..


----------



## drlivingston

They are size 10 E.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I have a pair of J&M Crown Aristocraft myself. I am into vintage American made in USA shoes. I have Nunn Bush, J&M, Bostonian, and Florieshm. All from back in the day when American shoe makers made quality shoes made here in the states.



WillBarrett said:


> What size are those shoes? I was late on some that tonyanthony had last week..


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I have a pair in my vintage shoe collection. You are correct. Vintage J&M gets no love because of the crap the put out today. Back in the day J&M, Bostonian, Nunn Bush, Dexter, and Florieshm produced some great made in the USA shoes.

The pair below is a work of art. I would love to have this pair in my collection. Hell, I will trade almost all of my inventory for the pair.



drlivingston said:


> J&M gets little respect on AAAC, but these Crown Aristocrafts were too good to pass up!
> 
> 
> And, deviating from clothing for a moment, I happened upon this unused picnic basket for $5 and, trad or not, I couldn't resist. (non-alcoholic wine added for scale)


----------



## Takai

So, tonight was a night for grails, ran by one of my spots on a whim, and it turned out to be a great day.
Blues: First J Press item I've ever seen in person, mustard wool sweater, unfortuantely it was made in china, and had been shrunk to kid size by dryer heat
346 BB Lambwool sweatervest with the same problem

Brags:
Swiss military surplus great coat in almost a winter forest color- size 50, so it's a bit big, but Im thinking about having it pulled in, and possibly shortened to a more appropriate length.
Nikon L35AF
A genuine Panerai

Pictures tomorrow of the past few brags


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

schweeeeet



Takai said:


> A genuine Panerai


----------



## Orgetorix

Takai said:


> A genuine Panerai


WHAT?!? Holy cow.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> WHAT?!? Holy cow.


X2!! My response exactly!! Can we see some pix of the timepiece?


----------



## jimw

A genuine Panerai

Wow - I guess Sylvester Stallone must have been doing some de-cluttering!


----------



## drlivingston

Yesterday's shoes were a little too small... today's are a little too big. I can't get it right! These are 11.5D. I always loved the AE Polo oxfords. They are worth every bit of the $3.99 that they cost! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## catside

Can't believe your prices. Shoes are 14.99 and up here.
found a small Filson vest.










Beckmans I found before:


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Why not me! Great pair of shoes.


drlivingston said:


> Yesterday's shoes were a little too small... today's are a little too big. I can't get it right! These are 11.5D. I always loved the AE Polo oxfords. They are worth every bit of the $3.99 that they cost! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## brantley11

I am hoping that this coat is a lot like the one I got from a forum member a couple years ago. I've attached pictures for comparison.



brantley11 said:


> Picked this Waxed Polo Field Coat up on feebay tonight. I have been looking for one since I bought the same jacket that was tweed and canvas reversible. I finally found one that was in good condition and a decent price. What do y'all think?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

A few finds from yesterday. Can't post actual photos. So, I've inserted links to each item. (I plan to post some in the trad forum along with some other items)
Canali Multi color straight collar shirt (no photo yet).

*Q Shirt Makers *

*BB Taupe F/F 34w*

*BB Nubuck (8D)and Memphisto (9.5D)*

*PLR Rugby Contrast Collar -Large*

*Mezlan Shoes Sz 9.5D*
https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/2013-10-19002013.jpg
https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/2013-10-19002012-1.jpg
https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/2013-10-19002010-1.jpg


----------



## Takai

Vintage Hammersley Top Coat Made in England 42R- Available

  

1950's Surplus Swiss Army Coat

 

Chester Barrie Bespoke Made in England

  

This was a gift from Catside, and it's simply beautiful.

Pants


Front: Eredi Pisano LP Super 120s Winter tasmanian
Left: Armani Black Label Herringbone, Zanella Brown Velvet
Right: Zegna made by Incotex, St Croix Wool/Silk
Not pictured- BB Country Club Slacks

Ties

 

Panerai

  

Unfortunately not quite the best panerai one could hope for, but amusing none the less.


----------



## drlivingston

LMAO! I thought that you found a genuine Panerai watch! Nice shirt, though.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> LMAO! I thought that you found a genuine Panerai watch! Nice shirt, though.


Ha! I think we all expected to see the watch. Oh well. Good finds nonetheless. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Finds from GW and Salvation Army. All available except Neddleton Shoes. I will post in the exchange and trade thread with photos.

Armani Collezioni Black light weight 100% Wool Made in Hong Kong - Sz Lg
Boss Hugo Boss Black Marino Extrafine Wool - Sz Lg
Vineyard Vines Cotton Crew Neck Sweater - Sz Lg
Gap Slim Fit F/F Chino Sz 35x30
Banana Republic Dress Chino Cotton Twill Chocolate Brown - 35x34
Nedttleton Saddle Shoes Sz 9.5D
Vintage Wool Heather Grey Tie
Two vintage oversized silk patterned ties
Lavin Paris Stripe Tie New and Never Worn
Kate Spade NY Pink and Tan Large Tote w/ Leather trim and bottom

Forgot to list the gem of my thrifting today. A pair of Mephisto Frisco lace-ups in mint condition. My size. Retail price $350. What I needed given that I have metal rods, pins, and plates in shine and ankle.


----------



## sskim3

Brags:
Never worn vintage Sears Made in USA Steel Toe boots

Hickey Freeman Navy Overcoat - cashmere wool blend

Burberry Trenchcoat with liner 








BLUES.... none of them fit me. 
Boots are a size 9.5 D and I am an 8.5 D
Hickey Freeman jacket is way too big. Guessing its more like a 46R.
Burberry Trenchcoat is a 46R.

FML.... 

So I am trying to get more insight on Sears branded boots but failed to find any. Anyone here that can help me out?





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch

Snagged some nice Linea Naturale for Nordstrom brownish charcoal pants that require no alteration , complete down to the price tag in the back pocket.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Catside were you planning on keeping the Filson, or is it looking for a home?


----------



## CMDC

Found this nice cashmere v-neck the other day.


----------



## Takai

Sick today, but ran over to one of my shops after work real quick, and returned two coats and picked up:
100% cashmere sport coat in a wonderful brown made in the us by Fioravanti Couture in my size
Oxxford blue on navy nail head orphan in not my size unfortunately
Billy Reid Waxed suede loafers in a 9D
Also came home and found my Macintosh had shown up


Blues:
Left a Leon Master Tailors orphan because I didnt care for the texture or the pins

Hopefully going to be back to thrifting as usual soon


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Made in USA Size 13 (Measurementsavailable)
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing1.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing2.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing3.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing4.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing5.jpg.html][/URL]

WOOLRICH Flannel Button Down Made in Turkey Sz Lg
Zachar/PrellMult Color Stripe Sz Lg
ViyellaBD 80% Cotton, 20% Wool XL
Armani Collezioni for Saks Fifth Ave(Model 1C28D0) Made in Italy Sz 48L Britches Weathered Chambry Sz Med
Unkown brand unlined tie with man on polo horse and linked chains of D's
Gibeon Sittar white unique BD Sz Lg


----------



## ATL

Brag. Barber Border, dating between 82 and 87 (only two royal warrants on the tag), and I'd like to think it's from the first two years of production, so it would be at least as old as I am. And for 30 years old, it looks fantastic. 

The length might be a bit longer than I would have wanted had I bought it in a store (and it's a hair tight), but I don't have $450 to drop on a jacket.



The brag? $20, all in.


----------



## dkoernert

^^THAT is awesome. I just won a Barbour Beaufort on Ebay for $22.25 shipped. Not nearly as minty as the Border above, but an e-thrift brag nonetheless.


----------



## Reuben

Had a friend tell me last night, "Oh, goodwill had some of those red shoes you like. The ones with the funny wrinkles? I think they were Florsheim." Sadly, they were burgundy corrected grain florsheims, not shell like I'd hoped. Did find a royal stewart donegal tweed waistcoat, though, so not all a loss.


----------



## rowanlane

Picked up a BB sports coat the other day, was lucky I saw it because it didnt have a tagged size and wasn't in the right section.


----------



## catside

Reuben said:


> Had a friend tell me last night, "Oh, goodwill had some of those red shoes you like. The ones with the funny wrinkles? I think they were Florsheim." Sadly, they were burgundy corrected grain florsheims, not shell like I'd hoped. Did find a royal stewart donegal tweed waistcoat, though, so not all a loss.


Did you say waistcoat? Tad small for you and, hum, perhaps my size? :tongue2:


----------



## drlivingston

I promised the wife that I would not purchase any more ties before Thanksgiving. So, consider this an early present for someone in the Birmingham area. At the JH Mission store in Eastwood there are 4 Charvet ties (actually 5, but one has a spot) and 3 Duchamp ties waiting to go to a good home. They are $1.99 each and you better hurry!:icon_smile:


----------



## catside

Many dry runs. Finally a NWT Pringle Robinson tartan scarf, NWT Mercer and sons merino mock. Nothing else, total 4 stores.


----------



## Reuben

catside said:


> Many dry runs. Finally a NWT Pringle Robinson tartan scarf, NWT Mercer and sons merino mock. Nothing else, total 4 stores.


I didn't know Mercer & Sons did sweaters?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Here are a few more thrifted items.

Gap Slim Fit Trousers 35x30
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th082.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th2013017.jpg.html][/URL]


Mani by Armani 34w
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th069.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th068.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th067.jpg.html][/URL]

Zanella 36 Bennet Pleated
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th066.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th065.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th064.jpg.html][/URL]




Lauren RL Tan Super 90's Wool 35w 
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/Nov11th004.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/Nov11th005.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/Nov11th006.jpg.html][/URL]

Marc Jacobs 36x30.5 
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/Nov11th002.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/Nov11th003.jpg.html][/URL]

Hickey Freeman Chocalate Pleated 36w
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/HFChocolateBrown1.jpg.html][/URL]

Canali Dark Navy 38w Super 120's
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/CanaliBluePleated2.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/CanaliBluePleated1.jpg.html][/URL]

RL Pleated Wheat 35w
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th058.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th061.jpg.html][/URL]

Canali Pleated Mustard 35w
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th052.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th057.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th054.jpg.html][/URL]

Aramni Collezioni 36w Small Hole Patched
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th049.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th050.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th051.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/ArmaniCollezioni2.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/ArmaniCollezioni1.jpg.html][/URL]

BB 346 F/F Taupe 34x32
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/BBTaupeAboveView.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/November/BBTaupeFullView.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th2013022.jpg.html][/URL]

LP Green Plaid Shirt XL
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th048.jpg.html][/URL]

Canali Light Green Stripe Made in Italy 
][/URL]

E. Zegna Yellow and White Needle Stripe 
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001044.jpg.html][/URL]

Tommy Bahama Check Sz Lg
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001042.jpg.html][/URL]
Charles Tyrwhitt Stripe Slim Fit F/C Sz 17

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001041.jpg.html][/URL]

Gibon

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001038.jpg.html][/URL]

BBBF White
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th2013009.jpg.html][/URL](Update)


Canali Blue Shirt

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th080.jpg.html][/URL]

RL Rugby University Oxford XL
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th076.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th077.jpg.html][/URL]

Faconnable Stripe Made In Hong Kong Lg
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th075.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th074.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th075.jpg.html][/URL]

Billy Reid Small
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th071.jpg.html][/URL]

PRL Blake Plaid
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/RLPBlake2.jpg.html][/URL]

Vineyard Vines
Ties
YSL
Sears Collection Wool
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001093.jpg.html][/URL]

Salvator Ferragama
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001091.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001092.jpg.html][/URL]

BB F/C Lavendar 16.5x33
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001090.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001089.jpg.html][/URL]

Thomas Pink F/C
Hickey Freeman Made In Italy
Eton x 2

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001080.jpg.html][/URL]

Boss by Hugo Boss 1 Button, Center Vent
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001075.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001074.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001073.jpg.html][/URL]


Operations NY Waist Coat
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001071.jpg.html][/URL]

Pockets Dallas by Samulason

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001067.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001068.jpg.html][/URL]

Lavin and No Name Silk Bow Ties

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001064.jpg.html][/URL]

Memphisto Oxfords Airjet

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001060.jpg.html][/URL]

Thrifted American Shoes
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001057.jpg.html][/URL]

Name Unknown Oxford Brogues Made In USA Sz 13 (measured)
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001050.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing4.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing2.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing3.jpg.html][/URL]

Boss Hugo Boss Black Thermal Sz Lg

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th085.jpg.html][/URL]


Camel Hair Military Peacoat
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/Nov11th2013036.jpg.html][/URL]

Pocket Suit by Samualsan

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/PocketsSuit4.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/PocketsSuit1.jpg.html][/URL]

Made in USA Size 13 (Measurements available)
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing1.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing2.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing3.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing4.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/BlackLongwing5.jpg.html][/URL]

J&M Made In Italy
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001003.jpg.html][/URL]

https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001096.jpg.html][/URL]

WOOLRICHFlannel Button Down Made in Turkey Sz Lg
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001019.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001017.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001014.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001013.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001012.jpg.html][/URL]

BritchesGeorgetown 
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001010.jpg.html][/URL]


Zachar/PrellMult Color Stripe Sz Lg

ViyellaBD 80% Cotton, 20% Wool XL
][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001023.jpg.html][/URL]


Armani Collezioni for Saks Fifth Ave (Model 1C28D0) Made inItaly Sz 48L
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001036.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001035.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001034.jpg.html][/URL]
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001032.jpg.html][/URL]


Faconnable Jeans Stripe Shirt Made In Hong Kong
https://s906.photobucket.com/user/kenchris_2009/media/2013-11-13001029.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## ArtVandalay

Well that was a little much...


----------



## catside

My my mistake, just Mercer, Australia. Serviceable.



Reuben said:


> I didn't know Mercer & Sons did sweaters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Tony, may I suggest smaller photos. Hard on IPad this way.*


----------



## Reuben

catside said:


> My my mistake, just Mercer, Australia. Serviceable.
> 
> *Tony, may I suggest smaller photos. Hard on IPad this way.*


Ahh, ok. I was very interested to see how that would turn out. And I second the smaller and fewer photos request. Try putting multiple items in each picture, maybe? More and bigger photos are nice in the exchange, but still not as far as you went. Check out Tweedydon's posts for a great example of how to balance too many pictures and not enough detail for buyers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Tonyanthony, that's way too many way-too-big pictures of way too much mediocre stuff that's not worth bragging about. Sorry to be blunt, but you need to be more discriminating in what you buy and WAY more discriminating in what you post here.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

None at all.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

None now.


----------



## adoucett

haha wow that's a lot of photos...to be fair though I am super jealous of a few of the finds... did you buy the entire store?


----------



## Reuben

I wouldn't say you had zero good finds, TonyAnthony. The black longwings looked very nice, and (I kinda zoned out scrolling through the pictures before I got much farther) the double-breasted camel overcoat looked to be nice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catside

Some great finds BTW Tony.

*New, easy to join, simplified, short, scavenger hunt list posted. Benefit Philippines. Every first find from the list gets a donation and will be submitted to Ray's challenge which may net you a Brioni. Ends December 1st. Please join!*

https://www.styleforum.net/t/355179...ers-scavenger-hunt-thread/850_50#post_6728416


----------



## dkoernert

I picked up a Spiewak down vest today. I thought I had remembered reading somewhere that Spiewak was pretty decent. Solid navy, my size and fills a hole in my outerwear rotation. 

Blues: Saw a Chester Barrie label peeking out down the rack. Ran down to grab it only to find it was some sort of bizarre black pinstripe orphan. Pants were nowhere to be found.


----------



## adoucett

I've had pretty much no luck the past few times I went out. Today, at least I was rewarded with a lone tie. 

A "Nicky Milano" (Which I've heard are nice?) for only $1. It's a beautiful burgundy silk grenadine which will fill in a big hole in my current collection as I don't have many solid ties.



Shown how I'd like to wear it...with a Southwick jacket! Any other suggestions?


----------



## gamma68

*A few thrift and vintage store finds from the past few days:*

Ties not normally seen in my neck of the woods...

A nice must-iron BB OCBD that will be _great _during the holiday season...

A pair of really thick wool (I guess you'd call these flannel?) Polo trousers, flat-front, uncuffed, that appear to have never been worn, in my size! Button fly, but for $10, that doesn't bother me...

A dirt-cheap, worn-out, camel/wool-blend navy blazer. Purchased solely to harvest the MOP buttons for a future need...

A vintage Hudson's Bay point blanket. Made in England, four points. Initial research reveals that it dates from the 1930s. No moth holes or low areas. Call this a "Canadian Trad" item, if you will...

And a pair of Esquire magazines, Sept. and Oct. 1955...with interesting clothing features and advertisements...

...and a photo-feature about a sizzling new 19-year-old actress named Sofia Loren.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I didn't buy the entire store. But I have plenty of items that I haven't even posted because I plan on keeping them for my wardrobe. Let me know which items you are interested in.



adoucett said:


> haha wow that's a lot of photos...to be fair though I am super jealous of a few of the finds... did you buy the entire store?


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> *A few thrift and vintage store finds from the past few days:*
> 
> A vintage Hudson's Bay point blanket. Made in England, four points. Initial research reveals that it dates from the 1930s. No moth holes or low areas. Call this a "Canadian Trad" item, if you will...


That blanket is awesome. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That four points blanket is definitely a great find.


----------



## catside

Interesting lunch hour. Was almost picking up a Donegal mist for Barnavelt for a whopping 2.5 dollars ( a first, prices in CT are much higher) that I got paged and had to run back. There were a lot more tweed but at 25 bucks which is normal around here, and nothing special. Sadly I won't be able to go back tomorrow. Anyway, also saw my first Invertere.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't fret, you'll get the hang of this. And those JMs struck a chord with me. I thrifted an identical pair a couple years back that pleased the ultimate buyer in Oregon enough to send me a thank you message. I would have kept them, but they didn't fit. If I'm not mistaken, the softer part of the upper is deerskin. One of those exceptions to the rule that JM usually isn't worth picking up, I think.


tonyanthony1970 said:


> I didn't buy the entire store. But I have plenty of items that I haven't even posted because I plan on keeping them for my wardrobe. Let me know which items you are interested in.


----------



## AlanC

I am very jealous of the Hudson Bay blanket. I swing through bedding and blankets regularly hoping to find one.



adoucett said:


> A "Nicky Milano" (Which I've heard are nice?) for only $1. It's a beautiful burgundy silk grenadine which will fill in a big hole in my current collection as I don't have many solid ties.


That Nicky is a home run find. The best time to buy Nicky is whenever you find them. I have several, and they are go-to ties for me. It's hard to do better.


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> Unfortunately charity shops in the UK are normally strip-mined of anything of value by the vendors of vintage and/or quirky nostalgia and whose evil agents are on the constant prowl for goodies in Oxfam and the like. You have to be very, very lucky indeed to locate any decent menswear and I simply do not have the time (nor, if I'm honest, the inclination) to devote to such fruitless searches.
> 
> That said I have occasionally discovered some cracking old/rare books in such establishments.


How true it is, and I'm constantly jealous of the wonderful finds people post from the thrift stores of America, and at such bargain prices too.

Charity shops here are, on the whole, more expensive, and have less stock and less turnaround. The chains, like Oxfam in particular, are much more expensive than small local operations.

I happened to be in Hove for a job this week, and found myself with an hour to kill. Walking round town there was one street, George St, that had at least 10, if not 12 charity shops lining it. Excellent I thought, there's sure to be something of interest here, in a sort of upscale seaside town. How wrong I was. Nothing but moth-eaten 80's suits, polyester ties and wrinkled Clarks shoes.

And even in my own town, with 5 charity shops that I go into on a semi-regular basis, there's usually very little worth buying. Just the same navy suits that never move and the same ties from Next and M&S.

Occasionally you do stumble across something which makes it worthwhile. A few weeks ago I bought a pair of C&J shoes in an Oxfam shop for £12.50, and after a clean and a polish, sold them on ebay for £102.

And I found this silk and wool jacket for £7.50. Made by D'Urban for Harrods, it appears to have never been worn, with all pockets still stitched, and though tagged as a 38S, and I'm a 40, it is a perfect fit.



















Does anyone know much about D'Urban?
Seems to be from Hong Kong, but the jacket is "Made in Italy".


----------



## catside

Charity shops in UK are not as abundant but we get reports of Saville Row stuff and Barbour all the time. Also Tweedy, one of the members, has a business selling old tweeds. I have to assume she finds her stuff in charity shops. Consistent regular visits will net you stuff. Way back my parents used to live on 6-700 pounds a month in North London and all their home was furnished lavishly from Oxfam. 
A single store visit today revealed only a much needed white US supima BB OCBD for 10 bucks. Blues is a Press jacket well made by Sammy, orphan, pants nowhere to be found. Passed two Pink shirts for 12.99 each. Normally I adore Pink as it fits well, but these were designs that I did not see myself wearing.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Today's finds without photos for now.

Kiton 7-Folds x 2 Ties
Brioni Roma w/ Gold Chain Tie
Aquascutum London Red with Sterling Silver threading Tie
YSL Check 3.5" wide Tie
Polo by Ralph Lauren Made In Italy Tie
J. Crew Light Grey 100% Wool Made In USA 3" Wide
Wicky Davis Silk Bow Tie Made In Japan
No Name Silk Bow Tie

Boots
Black Chelsa Boots Made in England Sz 8.5C, Wood sole, Daimite 2 3/4 with 8 nails in heel

Pants
E. Zegna Su Misura Pleated Sz 38 

Other
Vintage Multi Colored Plaid Sport Coat

I will post photos later. Only a single photo of the items.


----------



## ATL

Heyo!


----------



## dstarz

Went to my local thrift shop in Los Angeles today, and finds are as follows:

Zegna 15 mil mil 15 blue suit with light blue and brown stripes - $12.99

Brioni pink, blue and white striped tie - $1.99

Tom Ford navy tie with blue polka dots - $1.99

Vintage (1970) Neiman Marcus plaid suit (as seen by Tom Ford in GQ) custom-made - $12.99

Johns and Pegg (Savile Row) DB BEAUTIFUL navy chalk-stripe suit - $41.00

Dead Stock from the late 70's Hugo Boss sunglasses by Carrera. 

All good...now to wear it all!


----------



## CMDC

Thrifts have really been sub par lately. Did 6 stores today and only came away with a pair of JCrew cords for me plus a charcoal Corneliani sport coat that I may or may not keep. For the exchange, some holiday themed Brooks and Ben Silver ties plus a NWOT JPress formal shirt. Otherwise, a whole bunch of nothing.


----------



## AshScache

CMDC said:


> Thrifts have really been sub par lately. Did 6 stores today and only came away with a pair of JCrew cords for me plus a charcoal Corneliani sport coat that I may or may not keep. For the exchange, some holiday themed Brooks and Ben Silver ties plus a NWOT JPress formal shirt. Otherwise, a whole bunch of nothing.


Same here. I grabbed a pair of Alden's this weekend that I already flipped on the exchange, but other than that--been coming up short for weeks. Tried some new paces, too--no improvement. Been thinking about a thrifting trip down to DC at some point. Last time I did, I came away with a LOT.


----------



## Tilton

CMDC said:


> Thrifts have really been sub par lately. Did 6 stores today and only came away with a pair of JCrew cords for me plus a charcoal Corneliani sport coat that I may or may not keep. For the exchange, some holiday themed Brooks and Ben Silver ties plus a NWOT JPress formal shirt. Otherwise, a whole bunch of nothing.


Having moved out to VA, I really miss the old route through the MD burbs. $30 for a BB shirt with a stain? At GW? That's about right.


----------



## crs

Old tweed jackets by H.Freeman (made in Philadelphia label) and Southwick. At this point, my thing with tweed has become sheer greed.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Sunday thrift finds.

Canali (Current Model) Sport Coat in grey and light blue
Wembley wool multi color plaid tie
Roberto Capuccie (Rome-Paris) hand made tie
Silk scarf (Woman) very nice
Tommy Bahama light orange and white window pane (like new)
Passed on Gucci purse.

I will post photos in the thread and the trade thread as well.


----------



## catside

Sunday thrifting was as unfruitful as it usually is. I am picky but not this picky.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Seems like lots of thrifters are having minimal success. According to my theory of thriftivity, this is prime time for me to make a couple big scores!


----------



## drlivingston

:icon_smile_wink: Not everywhere has been slim pickings...


----------



## 32rollandrock

I haven't been thrifting in a week owing to a bum ankle (withdrawal is killing me) but if it's meager now, we're right around the corner from the time of year when folks get rid of stuff to make room for things acquired at Christmas and to get a tax deduction before Jan. 1.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> I haven't been thrifting in a week owing to a bum ankle (withdrawal is killing me) but if it's meager now, we're right around the corner from the time of year when folks get rid of stuff to make room for things acquired at Christmas and to get a tax deduction before Jan. 1.


Yup. Most of my best hauls have occurred in December and January.


----------



## Takai

Been down for a bit due to health, but stopped back through a shop on my way home from work last night. Ran across several pieces, but only came away with one thing.

Blues:
Orvis khaki's- Too big in the waist and length
Current Zegna Linen Pants- Tagged a 36, these were easily a 40-42 I could fit almost 2 of me in them
A/X casual pants- Too large and too much work
Golden Needle Master Tailor orphan- Just didnt feel right
PRL Chinos Made in USA- Too large 

Brags:
PRL 100% Lambswool full zip black sweater with the tall rib neck that fit great

It had been raining consistently all day, but when I showed up at the shop it was beautiful out, so I left my burberry, and jacket in the car, and just as I was about to leave the sky opened up again and torrentially down poured making me regret my decision greatly.


----------



## dkoernert

I figured I would ask this here rather than start a whole new thread. Anyone have a way to get the stink out of a used Barbour without sending it off for re-proofing? I picked up a Beaufort on ebay for about $25 shipped, but its pretty musty. Any tips, or should I just send this thing off for re-waxing?


----------



## Reuben

dkoernert said:


> I figured I would ask this here rather than start a whole new thread. Anyone have a way to get the stink out of a used Barbour without sending it off for re-proofing? I picked up a Beaufort on ebay for about $25 shipped, but its pretty musty. Any tips, or should I just send this thing off for re-waxing?


You could try leaving in the sun and letting it air out for a couple days or weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> You could try leaving in the sun and letting it air out for a couple days or weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its in the garage at the moment. Maybe I'll try leaving it outside for a few days.


----------



## Pentheos

dkoernert said:


> I figured I would ask this here rather than start a whole new thread. Anyone have a way to get the stink out of a used Barbour without sending it off for re-proofing? I picked up a Beaufort on ebay for about $25 shipped, but its pretty musty. Any tips, or should I just send this thing off for re-waxing?


Google various things to find tips. Freezing it might work, or leaving it out in the sun, but I doubt reproofing will fundamentally change its smell. Leave it outside for the winter and see what happens---although it doesn't really freeze where you're at. I've heard of places that will remove the lining, wash that, and clean the jacket from the inside out. Sounds promising, I guess.


----------



## drlivingston

Pentheos said:


> I've heard of places that will remove the lining, wash that, and clean the jacket from the inside out. Sounds promising, I guess.


Sounds expensive. lol


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> You could try leaving in the sun and letting it air out for a couple days or weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you hang it in the garage, try positioning a fan so it blows directly on it. Let the fan blow on it continuously for a few days. That tactic helped me get the cigarette stench out of a 1960s blazer.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Photos of thrifted ties from weekend shopping.

Tie Group

Kiton

L to R
1[SUP]st[/SUP] Row
Blue Pocket Square, J. Crew Wool,YSL,Wembly Multi Color Wool, Roma Pairs, PRL, Dion

2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Row
Ladies silk scarf, Kiton Teal 7-Fold, Kiton Brown 7-Fold, Aqua , Brioni, Silk Bow Ties

Chelsa Boots Made in England Bench Grade
Sz 8.5C
Dainite Premium Rubber Studded 2.75" heel
Wooden Sole


----------



## catside

All Barbours smell if they have sufficient wax on them. Rep roofing will increase that particular smell. Mine hangs in the garage all the time because my wife does not like the smell. If another smell sank in the wax, or there is not enough wax and another smell sank in, you may want to send it to Barbour, cleaning and rep roofing is reasonable. All this assuming you already sponged it , come to think of it you can put couple drops of your favorite cologne in the water.

on unrelated news, e- thrifted two Bill's Khakis plaid shirts, NWT for 30 bucks each.


----------



## Reuben

Mostly dry except for two pairs of shoes: my first pair of "in the wild" shells, Sears LWB, and a pair of excellent condition Bostonian walnut pebble-grained PTB. The Bostonians are a bit of a blues because they're almost identical to a pair of Aldens I just recieved from the exchange.


----------



## brantley11

If any of you kind gents run across a pair of ferragamo tan or lightish brown suede bit loafers in an 11 or 11.5 I am in the market. I've been looking on eBay a while and found a pair in a 10.5, which come to find out, are to small. 

I am willing to pay fair market value. PM me if you have a pair.


----------



## WillBarrett

This morning I picked up an nice old acrylic Lacoste v-neck aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand a beautiful Willis and Geiger bush poplin jacket.


----------



## drlivingston

Drat, Will!! Where did you find the W&G gem? Congrats!


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Drat, Will!! Where did you find the W&G gem? Congrats!


Just hanging on the rack in Gardendale. Can't wait to put it up for sale...


----------



## AlanC

^ FYI, W&G can go for crazy amounts on ebay. I've sold a couple of jackets in years past and am always pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Benchmande in England for PRL
practically stolen off eBay

better pics to come!


----------



## catside

Brioni tie in lunch break. Very nice.


----------



## WillBarrett

AlanC said:


> ^ FYI, W&G can go for crazy amounts on ebay. I've sold a couple of jackets in years past and am always pleasantly surprised.


Putting this one up tonight and I'm very excited about it...


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Just hanging on the rack in Gardendale. Can't wait to put it up for sale...


Aaaargh! I was there this afternoon. Always a day late!



WillBarrett said:


> Putting this one up tonight and I'm very excited about it...


Make sure to post a link to it on the eBay thread.


----------



## Reuben

I found an old Willis & Geiger pinpoint buttondown in exactly my size at goodwill before I even knew who they were. It has quickly become one of my favorite shirts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch

Nice A&E pennies , fist A&Es I've seen thrifting in several months, a full size too large. DNKY blue pinstripe with flat front pants all of $6.50, but the moths got there first.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Photos of thrifted ties from weekend shopping.
> 
> Tie Group
> 
> Kiton
> 
> L to R
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Row
> Blue Pocket Square, J. Crew Wool,YSL,Wembly Multi Color Wool, Roma Pairs, PRL, Dion
> 
> 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Row
> Ladies silk scarf, Kiton Teal 7-Fold, Kiton Brown 7-Fold, Aqua , Brioni, Silk Bow Ties
> 
> Chelsa Boots Made in England Bench Grade
> Sz 8.5C
> Dainite Premium Rubber Studded 2.75" heel
> Wooden Sole


*Boots are claimed/Sold.*


----------



## catside

Got an ancient madder tie and the below Donegal mist jacket. At home noticed the edges are worn out. Too bad. It was the cheapest ever jacket I bought here for many years and that was before they jacked up their prices. I am thinking Ipad cover.


----------



## CMDC

Two brags for tonight. A gorgeous Isaia charcoal pinstripe suit in 44L that will go over to TOF. And for me, this really nice English country tatersall. Anyone know anything about the maker???


----------



## catside

You could just mail that suit to me, unless surgeon cuffs of course.


----------



## CMDC

catside said:


> You could just mail that suit to me, unless surgeon cuffs of course.


Sorry...


----------



## drlivingston

Somewhat unusual, but, I guess, a brag nonetheless. If you have been looking for Church's Custom Grade Genuine Elephant Skin PTB's in 11C (US11.5), I found them!!


----------



## dkoernert

I find those oddly appealing. Nice find! I'll need to look out for some of my own now.


----------



## catside

Very creepy.


----------



## Takai

The last couple days were a bit odd up here for me, Thursday I went by a couple of my shops, and found a few odd things, but bought none:
Zegna Navy pin worsted wool orphan
Obermark Navy check SC
US Made Polo RL salt and pepper herringbone SC
NWOT Aquascatum brown mini paisley tie
Giorgio Armani Navy/Black/Silver Repp

Today though, was well, one of those days for hard decisions

Brags:
Kilgour Stanbury and French 100% Cashmere SC with large MOP buttons in my size
Zegna mainline Light grey cashmere/silk blend SC- This feels absolutely marvelous, one of the finest jackets I've ever felt
No name Red Cashmere button up sweater Made in Italy
Bergdorf Goodman Merino/lambswool blend button up sweater
St. John Knit 3/4 Coat
LL Bean Light tan suede oxfords in 9D
Allen edmonds Nashua Loafers in a 9D- These will be on the exchange soon
7 Belts- 2 Mint PRL, 1 older PRL, 1 Dingmann Croco calf, 3 Coach- All 42", All on the exchange soon.

Blues:
PRL Made in italy SC- Just couldnt justify adding another coat to my closet that I'd need tailored
Mario Valenti Cashmere overcoat- Way too big
PRL Sweater vest Merino/Cotton/Silk blend
2 Bullock and Jones ties- one made in england, one in france, both a bit too...much for my taste
Woolrich Made in USA charcoal herringbone pants- Way too thick and warm for around here
Woolrich tan corduroy pants- Just a bit too long, didnt want to add another pair to the hem stack

Other:
There is a really nice Zegna mainline worsted wool SC, grey with a light check in wonderful shape that has been sitting on the racks for months, it's a 46R, if anyone is interested.
Willis and Geiger vintage thick cotton sweater, Large, it's been there for months as well, if anyone is interested.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Few finds this week

Faconnable Cashmere & Wool 3 Button, Dual Vented Sport Coat Sz XL
Faconnable Poplin Yellow Semi Spread Collar Dress Shirt Sz 16L
BB Semi Spread Medium Check Dress Shirt Sz 16.5
RTK Shirt Makers Multi Color Micro Check Sz 16.5x33
John W. Nordstrom Slim Fit Grey 100% Egyptian Cotton Made In Hong Kong 16x34
Hickey Freeman Mahogany Collection Over Sized Check Sz Med, BNWT 

All available.


----------



## Dr. D

I went to get my oil changed this week and while I was waiting I walked next door to check out the new Salvation Army megastore. Tons of stuff, but nothing even remotely resembling trad save for one thing: a Norman Hilton suit in excellent condition. It is a dark charcoal/blue mix herringbone and I believe the material is cheviot, very heavy and substantial but certainly not flannel or tweed. I could not let it linger there so I'll try and get some pics and have it up on the exchange later this weekend. It's tagged 44T but I think may be more of a 44-46R with 19.5" shoulders and 48" chest.


----------



## Acme

^Nice find. Norman Hilton suits are really great stuff.


----------



## crs

1954 bespoke tweed overcoat, gray with sky slue windowpane, tailored by Sam Caruso in Cheswick, Pa.

Donegal jacket -- new wool, cashmere, mohair blend (no percentages), which I haven't seen before. Feels great, fits great except sleeves a tad long.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone like purple/lavendar sweaters? Local shop as LE cotton cable in light purple on the rack - I'll grab it for a small fee.


----------



## ATL

Brag that needs some reweaving work, but it fits and is awesome.


----------



## Takai

Some pictures of the brags I posted about earlier

PRL, PRL, PRL(Made in Italy), Dingman, Coach(USA, Glove tan)

LL Bean Tan 9D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0283_zps05bffdcc.jpg
Zegna Silk/Cashmere blend

Pattern on the worsted Zegna

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0286_zps3f1ea52d.jpg
St John

Dunhill 70/30 Cashmere/wool Made in Scotland

PRL 100% Lambswool Made in Italy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0295_zps8e180a99.jpg
This is an amusing inner pocket care label
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0297_zps08b7966f.jpg
Charles Macintosh Top coat c. 60's-70's?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0308_zps3857b59e.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0310_zpscf311ccc.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0311_zps65eec1bd.jpg
Kilgour French & Stanbury Cashmere SC with MOP Buttons

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0314_zps5dbe9fea.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0315_zps4cf6c464.jpg
Tumi Toiletry Bag for .49$

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0299_zps8fa02df6.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0300_zpsd22c119e.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0301_zpsedfe5ce3.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0302_zps0ff45a18.jpg
Oxxford Orphan in Navy/Midnight Super 100s 44T

Sorry for the large amount of pictures, I didnt have the time to do my usual with them.


----------



## crs

Oh, and a Hickey-Freeman gray herringbone suit that fits (just a bit tight around the middle currently, but still wearable). Oxxford glen plaid suit smelled a bit, so I left it, but Stinky was gone the next time I stopped by.


----------



## Reuben

American and English-made beaver fur top hats and bowlers, anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> American and English-made beaver fur top hats and bowlers, anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## Reuben

Tin soldiers and an 1916 fabric sample catalogs too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

So, here's pictures from this legendary haul. I think this would qualify as a "grail" thrift even under tweedydon's stringent requirements.























Edit: Also, anyone with experience pricing/shipping these hats, let me know. I'm pretty sure they're really, really nice, beaver fur, mint condition, made in England or America, but I'm not sure what fair prices are and how to ship them to keep them in great condition


----------



## CMDC

DEAD GENTLEMAN ALERT....

If you are a 44R/L-ish I picked up 3 Paul Stuart suits today in excellent condition. I haven't measured them yet but they were clearly from the same dude. Hopefully I'll have them listed by tomorrow.

Blues was a Turnbull and Asser orphan that would have been my size had the pants been anywhere. Was a navy pinstripe so using it as a sportcoat wouldn't have worked. Had to leave it behind. Also blues was a Burberry raincoat that had one of the inner pockets pretty shredded.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Also blues was a Burberry raincoat that had one of the inner pockets pretty shredded.


Must have been trying to smuggle a kitten somewhere.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben, more pics of the top hats!


----------



## catside

CMDC said:


> DEAD GENTLEMAN ALERT....
> 
> If you are a 44R/L-ish I picked up 3 Paul Stuart suits today in excellent condition. I haven't measured them yet but they were clearly from the same dude. Hopefully I'll have them listed by tomorrow.
> 
> Blues was a Turnbull and Asser orphan that would have been my size had the pants been anywhere. Was a navy pinstripe so using it as a sportcoat wouldn't have worked. Had to leave it behind. Also blues was a Burberry raincoat that had one of the inner pockets pretty shredded.


Interested.


----------



## Reuben

OK, to avoid overwhelming this thread with large pictures, how about a link to a gallery? That allowed? The sample book alone makes me want to start a blog just to post all 100+ pages of samples and watercolor illustrations.


Dieu et les Dames said:


> Reuben, more pics of the top hats!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Yes, yes. I'm literally dying to see pictures of the hats.


----------



## Reuben

Uploading now, but . . .


----------



## Reuben

And link to gallery:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Takai

Ran out today to grab some requests, and wound up coming away with far too much:
Pal Zileri trousers
1 pair Bills M1P Wool/Cotton dress chino? in forest green
1 pair Bills M1P in a very thin cotton in need of minor repairs
New Sutters Cords in dark brown

Also the above Woolrich Trousers, and W&G sweater


----------



## drlivingston

Nice beaver!


----------



## Barnavelt

Reuben that tome (I hesitate to call it a "book") looks to be an amazing find indeed. Those illustrations are some of the best of that sort I have seen.



Reuben said:


> And link to gallery:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Reuben

Thanks! It was a steal at $45, and all the old fabric samples and clothing patterns are awesome. If anyone knows one of the blogs that posts scans of this sort of thing regularly (heavy tweed jacket, ect), ask them to get in touch with me. I'd love to let them share this with the internet.


Barnavelt said:


> Reuben that tome (I hesitate to call it a "book") looks to be an amazing find indeed. Those illustrations are some of the best of that sort I have seen.


----------



## AshScache

Very exciting day! Started the day off getting manhandled in Court in Dover, DE and then stumbled upon what appeared to be 3/2 day at the Smyrna Goodwill. 

Scored a Brooks Brothers Makers tweed herringbone overcoat for myself......AND for the exchange:

4 3/2 tweed blazers (2 BB, 1 J. Press, and 1 un-named Made in the USA Harris Tweed)
4 Brooks Brothers 3/2 Suits (2 2 Makers, 1 Brooksease, and a new-school 346 for ebay)

I've been coming up totally blank recently, so this was a great score. Everything is in great condition and appears to range from 40-43L.

I've got to sort through it tonight-- but its all coming soon to an exchange near you!


----------



## adoucett

Went to three stores today, and of course it was the little tiny hospice shop that actually delivered. 

For $3 I walked away with a couple nice ties:

Faconnable floral
Nicky repp
Turnbull & Asser pindot 

Blues were two very nice suits (one herringbone, one a navy 3/2 roll) that were just out of the fitting range that would justify me purchasing them...


----------



## catside

Reuben said:


> Thanks! It was a steal at $45, and all the old fabric samples and clothing patterns are awesome. If anyone knows one of the blogs that posts scans of this sort of thing regularly (heavy tweed jacket, ect), ask them to get in touch with me. I'd love to let them share this with the internet.


Time to start your own blog.


----------



## bigwordprof

adoucett said:


> Went to three stores today, and of course it was the little tiny hospice shop that actually delivered.
> 
> For $3 I walked away with a couple nice ties:
> 
> Blues were two very nice suits (one herringbone, one a navy 3/2 roll) that were just out of the fitting range that would justify me purchasing them...


Were they too small? Too big?


----------



## adoucett

One was too large...and of an unknown (But made in USA) maker. The other (of Italian make, can't remember the name) was weird in that the shoulders were too big-- but across the back was much too tight. 

I have had such bad luck finding suits! It's hard because there are just so many parameters that have to be correct to get the fit I would desire.


----------



## leisureclass

^ The Hospice shop next to Pop's Liquors in downtown Northampton?? I always loved that place


----------



## drlivingston

Brags and blues sometimes run together. For example:
Brag: several colorful jackets tailored by Edgar Pomeroy


Blues: they were all owned by disgraced Healthsouth tycoon turned felon Richard Scrushy.:crazy:


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Brags and blues sometimes run together. For example:
> Brag: several colorful jackets tailored by Edgar Pomeroy
> 
> 
> Blues: they were all owned by disgraced Healthsouth tycoon turned felon Richard Scrushy.:crazy:


I had a similar experience with finding lots of AU athletic wear from a recently terminated football coach...


----------



## WillBarrett

wwilson said:


> I had a similar experience with finding lots of AU athletic wear from a recently terminated football coach...


Lots of half-zip white AU pullovers?


----------



## wwilson

WillBarrett said:


> Lots of half-zip white AU pullovers?


I passed on the white but had to get the blue one and the orange one...$2.99 each! WillBarrett, are you from Selma?


----------



## WillBarrett

wwilson said:


> I passed on the white but had to get the blue one and the orange one...$2.99 each! WillBarrett, are you from Selma?


I am not - Birmingham is home, and this user name is a nom-de-plume in honor of my favorite novelist.


----------



## wwilson

WillBarrett said:


> I am not - Birmingham is home, and this user name is a nom-de-plume in honor of my favorite novelist.


Went to school with a Will Barrett in civil engineering at Auburn...


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw a pair of American Gentleman brogues in case anyone is interested...


----------



## Reuben

Size? Color?


WillBarrett said:


> Saw a pair of American Gentleman brogues in case anyone is interested...


----------



## WillBarrett

Reuben said:


> Size? Color?


brown or merlot. Can't remember size. I'll get them tomorrow - cheap enough that i can afford to take a loss.


----------



## dkoernert

Brags: 2 Pairs of Florsheim Imperials 1 black PTB and one LWB both in my size, LL Bean shetland in my size, and a Nettleton genuine lizard belt. The best find: Oxxford summer weight (I THINK its silk) SC for 50 cents. Not my size, but couldn't just leave Oxxford for 50 cents. 

Blues: First Dunhill item I have ever seen, a leather jacket priced well over $100.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> brown or merlot. Can't remember size. I'll get them tomorrow - cheap enough that i can afford to take a loss.


Brown longwings... size 9.5D :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gamma68

This might qualify as a brag...or a blues...depending on how things shake out.

Found a lovely 1960s herringbone tweed jacket by Southwick, in my size no less.

Do I need it? Not really. Would I love to have it. YES!

The store is having a "black Friday" sale, which means I could have it quite cheaply, if it's still available.

I plan on arriving Friday morning to see if I can snag it. (Brag)

But if it's gone... (Blues)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Today was an excellent day for thirfting. The weather is nasty and words do not do my finds justice. But just know, today was a good day. And if you're a 42S, you are in luck. Pics to come!


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Brown longwings... size 9.5D :icon_smile_wink:


Indeed, sir!

They are sitting in my floorboard as we speak. Need a cleaning but they look solid.


----------



## crs

Example of having too many nice overcoats: Loaning vintage Norman Hilton custom job to father-in-law, up from the South, and saying "You can keep it since you're visiting Chicago in December."

Him: "I might do that."


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben, what size are those hats?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Today's Finds*

Today's finds E. Zegna Pleated Trousers Sz 36w    BB Advantage Chino Elliot Model Sz 35w    BB Chocalate Trousers Sz 38w    Burberry Pleated Sz 38    Double Breasted Grey Flannel Lora Piana Super 110s Sz 40R   Harold Powell Made in Italy Black Sweater Sz Med   Hickey Freeman Collection Sweater Sz Med


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Oh God, Dieu... I am indeed a 42S.


----------



## frosejr

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Oh God, Dieu


I see what you did there


----------



## Tilton

gamma68 said:


> This might qualify as a brag...or a blues...depending on how things shake out.
> 
> Found a lovely 1960s herringbone tweed jacket by Southwick, in my size no less.
> 
> Do I need it? Not really. Would I love to have it. YES!
> 
> The store is having a "black Friday" sale, which means I could have it quite cheaply, if it's still available.
> 
> I plan on arriving Friday morning to see if I can snag it. (Brag)
> 
> But if it's gone... (Blues)


You should have hid it inside a much larger, and much, much uglier jacket.


----------



## WillBarrett

As Doctor L and I discussed, I've got a American Gentleman brown longwings in size 9.5 D going up on the exchange this weekend - need a cleaning but fundamentally in good shape.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Spoils go up tomorrow :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## catside

Dry run. Weather is bad here, too.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> You should have hid it inside a much larger, and much, much uglier jacket.


That doesn't always work. :devil:


----------



## dkoernert

I found a Robert Talbott Estate shirt today, holy mother of pearl!! The shirt itself is totally hideous but I picked it up to harvest the massive MOP buttons.


----------



## Takai

Had to work a double last night with about a two hour break in between and stopped by a gw near work, and wound up buying many sweaters for the exchange, and one possibly to keep.

Paul Stewart 100% alpaca sweater vest L fits a bit large
Pringle 100% Cotton V neck made in BCCHK L, but fits XL
Roundtree and York Platinum Cashmere/angora/lambswool M
Marks and Spencer Lambswool cardigan L
Barney's 80/20 Silk/cotton blend half zip M
Corneliani black and white pin Orphan 44r- hopefully I have some orphan pants that will match

Blues:
Several really nice cashmere sweaters, and sweater vests unfortunately with several moth nips out of them

Pictures and exchange post to come


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> I found a Robert Talbott Estate shirt today, holy mother of pearl!! The shirt itself is totally hideous but I picked it up to harvest the massive MOP buttons.


I'm of the opinion (when it comes to shirts) that if you crossed Brooks Brothers and Robert Graham, you'd get Robert Talbott.


----------



## dkoernert

Acme said:


> I'm of the opinion (when it comes to shirts) that if you crossed Brooks Brothers and Robert Graham, you'd get Robert Talbott.


Throw RLPL into the mix for that ridiculous cutaway collar that seems to be on every RT Estate shirt. I did find a tasteful blue one a few weeks ago, but I just cannot bring myself to wear a cutaway collar.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone interest in a plaid made in USA London Fog trench - size 44?


----------



## catside

Too many of them, everywhere. Pass.

2 Hermes ties. I was Hermes starving for over a year.


----------



## dkoernert

Blues: J Press Pressidential navy pinstripe 3/2 suit jacket in PRISTINE condition...no pants anywhere. I have seen it before at a different store, exact same size so it must have been the same jacket. I assume someone bought it, tried to track down the pants, and then re-donated it when they couldn't find them.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brags from yesterday:

HF Madison navy blazer 44R
HF Boardroom charcoal striped suit 42S
Two BB 3/2 sacks (camel and tweed) 42S
BB camel hair sport coat 42S
BB Brooksease charcoal suit 42S

All on the exchange!
Offers or trades for 39R or 33/32 stuff are welcome
...especially any chesterfield coats you may have laying around


----------



## Takai

Today I had the day off due to the previously mentioned double shift yesterday, and was running some errands which put me in the neighborhood of a GW that tends to be more miss than hit, but when it hits, it hits big, today was much the same. And I realized I had enough points to get 25$/25 which meant I had to get more things in addition to the grail I found

Brags:
Canali Proposta Rust window pane 3 button Super 120s 44R
Vintage BB 1818 Cords- dark taupe
Modern BB Cords- light taupe
Peter Millar double pima white with blue stripes polo
Alden for BB Cigar Shell Wingtips in a 9.5 C- There will be a thread about these later

Blues:
Zegna Orphan- Did not need another pinstriped orphan to add to the stack
Aristocraft chocolate suede tassel boots in an 11


----------



## bigwordprof

Has anyone seen size quality 13D/E brown shoes on your thrifts? I am desperate.


----------



## Takai

I have seen a couple, but they are rare, any particular styles you're looking for?


bigwordprof said:


> Has anyone seen size quality 13D/E brown shoes on your thrifts? I am desperate.


----------



## Reuben

Alden cigar shell wingtips? Ohhhh my, indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwordprof

Takai said:


> I have seen a couple, but they are rare, any particular styles you're looking for?


Any casual or dress shoe would suit me. I would be interested in loafers, longwings, monkstraps, captoes, or anything like them in light or dark brown from a quality maker.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Does brand and style matter?


----------



## bigwordprof

Ideally, I would like USA-made. The size being 13D/E (or maybe 12EEE) is what I'm most concerned about.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Additional Finds

Hickey Freeman 
Model: Mahogany Collection
Color(s) Purple, Navy, Grey, and White
Pattern: Lg Check
Collar: Spread
Sleeve Style: Button
Sleeve: 26"
P2P: 22"
Shoulder: 18.5"
Length: 31"
Pockets: None
Fabric: 100% Cotton
Condition: BNWT


Hickey Freeman Plaid Made In Italy


Peter Millar 


Faconnable Light Yellow 




Canali Sport 



Zodic Shirt Makers Two Ply 120s Eygtion Cotton


BB Purple Check


Eaton Sweden French Blue


Eaton Sweden Blue Brown Stripe


Thomas Pink F/C


Gibon White


Canali Steel Grey Pants


Peter Millar Made In Italy Brick Red Brushed Cotton Trousers



Q Shirt Makers


RTK 
Color(s) 
Pattern: Multi Color Check 




Zachery Prell
Color(s): Multi Color 
Pattern: Stropes 
Collar: Stripes
Sleeve Style: Double Button




Modern Equiliero XXL






[IMG
]https://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac263/kenchris_2009/11-27-13/th_2013-11-27002009.jpg[/IMG]

Robert Talbott Carmel


PRL Blake


----------



## Takai

Paul Stewart Alpaca L, fits like XL- Available
  
Zegna Cashmere/Silk SC 46R- Available
   
Canali Proposta SC 44L- Available
   
Oxxford Super 100S SC 44T- Available
    
Pringle Cotton V neck Marked L, fits like XL- Available
  
Bergdorf Goodman Button up sweater
  
Alden for BB Cigar Shell Wingtips
   
Bills M1P, Sutters, BB 1818, BB, Pal Zileri


----------



## Pentheos

Good sweaters on plastic coat hangers sends chills up my spine.


----------



## Barnavelt

^ I was thinking the same thing; I don't think v necks are designed to "show some shoulder"?


----------



## Barnavelt

tonyanthony1970 I don't have any intention of being a jerk on Thanksgiving, but all those spread collar shirts and stuff, nice as they may be, are not really trad and probably would be more at home on another thread. It feels more like a trip to the Nordstrom Rack than trad thrift finds.

Those Aldens, on the other hand, are amazing! Great find!


----------



## Takai

Unfortunately as of right now I only have a handful of proper wooden hangers, but hopefully that will soon be fixed.


----------



## Acme

Takai said:


> Zegna Cashmere/Silk SC 46R- Available


What a bizarre coincidence. I thrifted that exact same sportcoat last night, Zegna for Neiman Marcus, 52% silk/48% cashmere, though mine is a size smaller (56 7 R). Yours has a "Made in Switzerland" tag in the neck, right?

Takai, for a new guy with 30 something posts, you thrift like a pro. Good on ya, mate.


----------



## Takai

Acme said:


> What a bizarre coincidence. I thrifted that exact same sportcoat last night, Zegna for Neiman Marcus, 52% silk/48% cashmere, though mine is a size smaller (56 7 R). Yours has a "Made in Switzerland" tag in the neck, right?
> 
> Takai, for a new guy with 30 something posts, you thrift like a pro. Good on ya, mate.


It does have a Made in Switzerland tag, and thanks for the compliment, if only the other half was as enthusiastic about my habit.


----------



## Acme

^It's not much, but this may help: I bring home the occasional piece of women's clothing (things I stumble across that are mis-racked on the men's aisle). Right now, with the cold weather, she's wearing a navy plaid Pendleton wool shirt I found. So far, it's worked really well for me, perhaps it will help you also.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I am tired of you guys advising on items I thrift. I see BS others list that don't even meet the min level of grail or lower. I see stuff that I would rather leave at a thrift store or donate to a homeless shelter. So, save your comments for those who post Gap, J. Crew, or others brands you can walk into a TJ Max, Marshals, or an outlet mall. Just look back at earlier post.

And you are a jerk.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Takai said:


> if only the other half was as enthusiastic about my habit.


That sucks. Hopefully she recognize that it's something you enjoy.


----------



## Barnavelt

The trad forum is differentiated from the fashion forum in that it is focused on trad style, which has been categorized and detailed to death on a number of the "Hall of Fame" threads. Many of us here, myself included, are still trying to identify for ourselves exactly what "trad" is, but after being here for a year or so I am at least somewhat confident in generally recognizing what it is not. As you acknowledge, at least one forum member, whose knowledge of classic men's fashion exceeds that of most of us here, also has commented on your postings of non-trad items in this thread.

You obviously have a lot of enthusiasm for thrifting and I have seen and appreciated many of the nice items you have shared over the last two and a half months or so. Really, I was trying to offer some constructive advice, and I am sorry if you are offended.



tonyanthony1970 said:


> I am tired of you guys advising on items I thrift. I see BS others list that don't even meet the min level of grail or lower. I see stuff that I would rather leave at a thrift store or donate to a homeless shelter. So, save your comments for those who post Gap, J. Crew, or others brands you can walk into a TJ Max, Marshals, or an outlet mall. Just look back at earlier post.
> 
> And you are a jerk.


----------



## dkoernert

Nevermind, not worth it.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Wearing out that welcome pretty quickly, I see.



tonyanthony1970 said:


> I am tired of you guys advising on items I thrift. I see BS others list that don't even meet the min level of grail or lower. I see stuff that I would rather leave at a thrift store or donate to a homeless shelter. So, save your comments for those who post Gap, J. Crew, or others brands you can walk into a TJ Max, Marshals, or an outlet mall. Just look back at earlier post.
> 
> And you are a jerk.


----------



## drlivingston

Come on guys... take it easy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I agree with the doctor.

This thread was much cooler before "brags" was added to the title, I think. Now, there seem to be a lot more people sharing the swimming pool, which inevitably leads to friction. So far as I'm concerned, now that this is officially a boasting thread, I want to see everything cool that folks find in their thrifting ventures--clothing of any kind so long as it's quality, stereo equipment, bicycles, rare record albums, stripper poles (yes, someone found one on TOF and seeing it was a gas). If someone finds a Kitchen Aid stand mixer for $10, I wanna know about it.

Without slamming anyone, or even reviewing what he's posted here, I'm going to defend Tonyanthony1970. He has posted some really great things on the Exchange for fantastic prices, better than many vets have done. Someone like this should be encouraged.

Now, go ahead and criticize me. That seems to be in vogue lately. And Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## drlivingston

As long as you remember that Osterizer is trad... Keurig is not. :devil:


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> Come on guys... take it easy.





32rollandrock said:


> I agree with the doctor.
> 
> This thread was much cooler before "brags" was added to the title, I think. Now, there seem to be a lot more people sharing the swimming pool, which inevitably leads to friction. So far as I'm concerned, now that this is officially a boasting thread, I want to see everything cool that folks find in their thrifting ventures--clothing of any kind so long as it's quality, stereo equipment, bicycles, rare record albums, stripper poles (yes, someone found one on TOF and seeing it was a gas). If someone finds a Kitchen Aid stand mixer for $10, I wanna know about it.
> 
> Without slamming anyone, or even reviewing what he's posted here, I'm going to defend Tonyanthony1970. He has posted some really great things on the Exchange for fantastic prices, better than many vets have done. Someone like this should be encouraged.
> 
> Now, go ahead and criticize me. That seems to be in vogue lately. And Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


Agreed!


----------



## catside

Happy Thanksgiving and Chanukah . 
Folks it foes not matter. Let anyone post whatever, ignore stuff you are not interested. Having said that, styleforum has a better venue for nontrad thrift finds.


----------



## Barnavelt

Sounds good to me. Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I was a member long before you were on this thread. I became a member when the thread was just getting started. However, took some time off because of personal health reasons. When I was able to start contribution to the site again I just couldn't find my information. I just lost my user login info. And Andy couldn't find the information when I contacted him way back when. When I was a member there was no thrift or thrift exchange thread.



ArtVandalay said:


> Wearing out that welcome pretty quickly, I see.


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> This might qualify as a brag...or a blues...depending on how things shake out.
> 
> Found a lovely 1960s herringbone tweed jacket by Southwick, in my size no less.
> 
> Do I need it? Not really. Would I love to have it. YES!
> 
> The store is having a "black Friday" sale, which means I could have it quite cheaply, if it's still available.
> 
> I plan on arriving Friday morning to see if I can snag it. (Brag)
> 
> But if it's gone... (Blues)


Today, this item officially became a BRAG!

3/2 sack, lapped seams, hook vent, half-lined. The first photo shows how the vintage clothing store had it on display. When I went back today to buy it, the scabbard lapel pin was gone. Wasn't interested in it, anyway. This jacket has great shoulders and feels like a comfy old sweater.


----------



## Barnavelt

^Wow look at those shoulders. Very nice find indeed and you won the game of "chicken"!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Barnavelt said:


> ^Wow look at those shoulders. Very nice find indeed and you won the game of "chicken"!


Yes, a nice jacket. I've found that I usually end up winning by waiting, especially with 3/2 sacks--around here, there seems to be little demand for them (or for any kind of HT, for that matter). GW flat-prices sport jackets at $6, and it has to be pretty darn nice before I'll pay full price. Otherwise, it's still there, nine out of ten times, when the tag goes to half price.

I am fortunate, I think.


----------



## drlivingston

Why did you get rid of the sword pin on the lapel? Kinda gave it a middle eastern vibe...


----------



## gamma68

Baghdad Trad? LOL

The store had already removed the sword from it before I purchased it.



drlivingston said:


> Why did you get rid of the sword pin on the lapel? Kinda gave it a middle eastern vibe...


----------



## drlivingston

I spent all day thrifting in and around Savannah, GA. Tomorrow, I will be covering the Hilton Head area. Sunday and Monday will be dedicated to covering the Charleston, SC, area, culminating with a trip to Ben Silver. I got to leave the wife at home to watch football so that I could shop (gave up 40 yard line Alabama-Auburn tickets for this)!
Today's haul included a group of 8 Thomas Pink dress shirts in a myriad of patterns, two Oxxford suits, a pair of sweet J&M Aristocraft opera pumps, a few Hickey Freeman sports coats, a couple of JAB red label 3/2 sacks, and a very nice Hickey Freeman 100% cashmere overcoat. Oddly enough, I didn't buy the first piece of Brooks Brothers over here. Must be the demographic. Only BB that I saw was a couple of ratty orphans.


----------



## g3dahl

Finally a brag: A pair Church's in my size for $19.99. They are the "Chetwynd" model -- black wingtips. Uppers are in great shape, as well as the interior, but the soles and heels are somewhat worn. Already sent them off to B Nelson for recrafting. I will post pictures when I get them back.


----------



## catside

Love Chetwynds. Have a black and brown. Over 25 yrs old, while it was still made by Cheaney family, and still going strong. Original soles, too. In fact wore the brown for Thansgiving.


Lol, e thrifted Bills NWT shirts, with shipping three of them a little under 60. In the shirt pocket 4.99 GW tag


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I spent all day thrifting in and around Savannah, GA. Tomorrow, I will be covering the Hilton Head area. Sunday and Monday will be dedicated to covering the Charleston, SC, area, culminating with a trip to Ben Silver. I got to leave the wife at home to watch football so that I could shop (gave up 40 yard line Alabama-Auburn tickets for this)!
> Today's haul included a group of 8 Thomas Pink dress shirts in a myriad of patterns, two Oxxford suits, a pair of sweet J&M Aristocraft opera pumps, a few Hickey Freeman sports coats, a couple of JAB red label 3/2 sacks, and a very nice Hickey Freeman 100% cashmere overcoat. Oddly enough, I didn't buy the first piece of Brooks Brothers over here. Must be the demographic. Only BB that I saw was a couple of ratty orphans.


Your addiction must be reaching epic levels - I wouldn't give up tickets to that game for much. Then again, my nerves probably wouldn't let me enjoy the game.

Do you have time to drive down to Beaufort? If there are thrift shops there, I'd imagine you'd have some success. I've heard legendary stories of church sales there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A close-up of HT that was worth full price:



It already has a new owner.


----------



## Tilton

WillBarrett said:


> Your addiction must be reaching epic levels - I wouldn't give up tickets to that game for much. Then again, my nerves probably wouldn't let me enjoy the game.
> 
> Do you have time to drive down to Beaufort? If there are thrift shops there, I'd imagine you'd have some success. I've heard legendary stories of church sales there.


Beaufort is only 20min out of the way between Savannah and Charleston, shouldn't be a problem, but I doubt there will be any good church sales right now. I have thrifted in Charleston, Hilton Head, Beaufort, and Savannah (Beaufort is the site of my biannual redfish trip) and really not had much luck. Lots of Robert Graham shirts on Hilton Head, and lots of Polo and Columbia PFG clothing at all sites, but never anything good and trad.


----------



## drlivingston

Tilton said:


> Lots of Robert Graham shirts on Hilton Head, and lots of Polo and Columbia PFG clothing at all sites, but never anything good and trad.


You hit the nail on the head with a couple of exceptions. Wait until I post the Chipp shawl collar tuxedo and RLPL double breasted cashmere suit!! On a side note, has anyone been to this place in downtown Charleston called The Trunk Show. It is an "upscale resale" shop that has RIDICULOUSLY high prices. Cole Haan loafers for $169 (retail was only $129). Barbara Blank ties for $69.99 (you can buy them all day long brand new for a lot less). And Hugo Boss orphans ranging from $249-550!! It was quite humorous. Oddly enough, the store had many customers making purchases.


----------



## Reuben

YES! The prices were just absurd.


drlivingston said:


> You hit the nail on the head with a couple of exceptions. Wait until I post the Chipp shawl collar tuxedo and RLPL double breasted cashmere suit!! On a side note, has anyone been to this place in downtown Charleston called The Trunk Show. It is an "upscale resale" shop that has RIDICULOUSLY high prices. Cole Haan loafers for $169 (retail was only $129). Barbara Blank ties for $69.99 (you can buy them all day long brand new for a lot less). And Hugo Boss orphans ranging from $249-550!! It was quite humorous. Oddly enough, the store had many customers making purchases.


----------



## Odradek

Takai said:


> It does have a Made in Switzerland tag, and thanks for the compliment, if only the other half was as enthusiastic about my habit.


I'm in the same boat, though I try to keep it self financing by selling some finds on eBay.
Ebay's ever increasing fees make me more and more reluctant to do that however, and their recent scam of taking a percentage of the postage costs might put a stop to it.


----------



## CMDC

Altea, Ferragamo, Paul Stuart


----------



## catside

Blues, 3 stores, zilch finds. Pretty nicely picked up before me. Either I am getting pickier or simply too many people thrift. As little as 5 years ago I would find a Press suit a week.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> As long as you remember that Osterizer is trad... Keurig is not. :devil:


Did someone mention Osterizer? :cool2:


----------



## Acme

It's always a pleasure to find vintage Dunn & Co Harris Tweed.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Either I am getting pickier or simply too many people thrift.


That is why I had to branch outside of Birmingham! I had a nice monopoly going and it fizzled out. lol Actually, I am not a greedy person and I welcome the competition. It makes the "grail" finds that much sweeter!


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Did someone mention Osterizer? :cool2:
> 
> View attachment 9470


Yeah baby!!! Rocking the beehive vibe!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Found when I thrifted the herringbone tweed. Real big center hook vent on this one!


----------



## Tilton

drlivingston said:


> On a side note, has anyone been to this place in downtown Charleston called The Trunk Show. It is an "upscale resale" shop that has RIDICULOUSLY high prices. Cole Haan loafers for $169 (retail was only $129). Barbara Blank ties for $69.99 (you can buy them all day long brand new for a lot less). And Hugo Boss orphans ranging from $249-550!! It was quite humorous. Oddly enough, the store had many customers making purchases.


You mean to tell me that Birmingham DOESN'T have a spot like that? I thought everywhere had one. We have one in DC and my understanding is that it is only the men's clothing (what little bit of it there is) that is outrageously priced and that women's is fairly priced, leading me to believe they just don't know any better.


----------



## Tilton

Brags:

Orvis Heritage Field Coat in navy, NWT, $23.
Gitman Bros uni-stripe shirt, NWOT, $12.
Orvis Invincible Extra socks (6pr of the merino/lycra version), NWOT, $18.

Blues: 

Amazing vintage BB shearling coat with a terrible ink stain and an armpit hole.


----------



## crs

Tilton said:


> Blues:
> 
> Amazing vintage BB shearling coat with a terrible ink stain and an armpit hole.


Ventilation!


----------



## drlivingston

LMAO! If anyone is missing a right AE Park Avenue 9.5D in merlot that is flawless, let me know. Seriously, according to the Goodwill manager, someone donated a single shoe.


----------



## Reuben

For your consideration: a consignment/rethrifting store in Athens wanted $95 for a fused made-in-china cashmere or cashmere/wool blend with a tear in the lining and missing both front buttons. The salesman also tried to sell me a pinstriped orphan. Not happening.

I might send the four Robert Graham shirts I've thrifted to them, though. Seems like the sort of thing a middle-aged woman shopping the store might buy for her husband/boyfriend/poolboy . . . I was tempted to make the white on white paisley with purple collar and cuff lining work but it's not me.

The athens re-thrifters do have a couple decent items at reasonable prices now and then, though. Decent shoes (allen edmonds, ect) for mid-low eBay prices with the added benefit of an in-store try-on and lesser-known brands like cricketeer, hardwick, southwick, ect. Never anything in my size but I did see a great oxford cotton boating stripe blazer once.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> poolboy . . .


LMAO!! Priceless! This was in Columbus, GA. Georgia thrifts are very tough.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> LMAO!! Priceless! This was in Columbus, GA. Georgia thrifts are very tough.


I did find a NWT H. Freeman and sons mid-grey canvased flannel sack 3/2 roll three-piece in a 41R for $25 here in Athens almost a year ago. From the mid to early '60's, only $25, and in absolutely flawless condition. It made a friend of mine very, very happy.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

A few finds at GW this morning while out to run errands.

My first, best, favorite find is a Borrelli Napoli in French Blue dress shirt in my size.
Another Viyella in XL
A nice Ike Behar Geometric unlined three fold in near new condition

I will post photos of a few other finds that I haven't listed.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I feed the need to express the gratitude Barnavelt extended to me over the weekend. He's a stand up guy, and honorable gentleman. He sent a PM over the weekend to personally apologize for his statements about one of my post. In turn I apologize for my rant toward him because I was having a very bad day because of personal issues regarding my kids. 

Personally, I think fellow forum members should post whatever they feel is worth bragging about without having their finds attacked or belittled. If we allow this, or get to this point this forum will become just like the thread on Styleforum.com. Which is not a bad thing if you constantly finding very high end, aspirational brands that one intends to flip on ebay or exchang among with a fellow members of the forum. I am a member of this forum. And I participate in the thrift threads. I also sell a few items as well. But I tend not to post a vast majority of my finds because the definition of the grail standard is very different what we consider grail. This is the difference with our forum. The reason why I enjoy posting and participating. 

For me this thread is an outlet relief and distraction from the chaos of the real world for a period of time. So, let's not attack one another on our finds. Instead we should offer encouragement, and comment on a comparable brand, style, or pattern he/she should look for going forward. This way we are educating our members on how to search for those brands that are a level, or multiple brand levels above what was found.

This is just my personal opinion. And I appreciate the time you have taken to read this post. 

Now let the bragging commence.


----------



## Starting Late

Is that osterizer full canvas or fused?


----------



## Acme

^It's chrome and glass, art deco styled, and made in Milwaukee. The papa dobles just taste better when made with one of these.

Welcome to the thread, Starting Late. Always good to have new posters here.


----------



## jimw

I am visiting my aunt in Bethesda, MD in mid-December, and was thinking of finding time to make one thrift store visit. I see that there's a Value Village & Unique Thrift in Silver Spring - does anybody have experience with these stores? Any other recommendations besides?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Acme

^Looks like there are several Goodwill locations in the area as well. You might give those a try.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Today's thrifts

World Globe Cufflinks (e-thrift)


Viyella Plaid 80 Cotton, 20% Cashmere (Available)


Ike Behar Small Medallions Unlined Three Fold






Ike Behar Small Dots


Borrelli Napoli Barrel Cuff 16L (Not available)


----------



## drlivingston

I really like those cuff links, Tony. Most unusual!


----------



## CMDC

I would propose that I probably know these better than anyone else here. I should start having my mail delivered there. The Value Villages/Unique Thrifs are by far the best of the thrift offerings in the DC area. Of them, the one at Hillandale (New Hampshire Ave) is typically the best. It's actually two stores side by side so double the fun. I have not had as much luck at the Randolph Rd location lately.

If you want further recommendations, feel free to pm me. I can give you the full circuit although I'm not sure your aunt will like you taking off for a full day.



jimw said:


> I am visiting my aunt in Bethesda, MD in mid-December, and was thinking of finding time to make one thrift store visit. I see that there's a Value Village & Unique Thrift in Silver Spring - does anybody have experience with these stores? Any other recommendations besides?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


----------



## Tilton

CMDC said:


> I would propose that I probably know these better than anyone else here. I should start having my mail delivered there. The Value Villages/Unique Thrifs are by far the best of the thrift offerings in the DC area. Of them, the one at Hillandale (New Hampshire Ave) is typically the best. It's actually two stores side by side so double the fun. I have not had as much luck at the Randolph Rd location lately.
> 
> If you want further recommendations, feel free to pm me. I can give you the full circuit although I'm not sure your aunt will like you taking off for a full day.


I don't doubt you know these spots better than anyone else, but are you talking about the VV/UT under one roof with the weird flea market stalls in between? I've never, ever found anything there worth buying there. All my gold comes from Bladensburg/Cheverly or the GW on Columbia Pike in Arlington (not the GW on Glebe, which charges $24 for run-down Polo OCBDs).


----------



## CMDC

That must be because you get there right after me . The one on University Blvd near College Park is also pretty reliable.

I haven't been to the Columbia Pike GW in a long while but I used to do really well there too. Maybe I'll head down this weekend.



Tilton said:


> I don't doubt you know these spots better than anyone else, but are you talking about the VV/UT under one roof with the weird flea market stalls in between? I've never, ever found anything there worth buying there. All my gold comes from Bladensburg/Cheverly or the GW on Columbia Pike in Arlington (not the GW on Glebe, which charges $24 for run-down Polo OCBDs).


----------



## Tilton

They've had Orvis shirts and Brooks Advantage chinos out the wazoo lately, but I haven't been back in well over a week. It has been a long, long time since I've hit the U Blvd East store - frankly, I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## jimw

Thank you - this is the sort of info I should know. So, the VV in Silver Spring is probably not the best choice? In that case, I'll go to the one in Landover Hills - good choice? I don't want to overdo it, because yes, the purpose here is to see my Aunt!

Thanks, all,

Jim


----------



## CMDC

If I were to rank in order of my success: 1) Hillandale Silver Spring; 2) University Blvd; 3) Landover Hills; 4) Randolph Rd. If you go to Landover Hills, be sure to stop at the Village Thrift on Annapolis Road. Also a reliably good spot.


----------



## inq89

Had some good scores this past few weeks.

Picked up a pair of like-new AE Graysons in black from the 'Bay for $25 including free shipping  One of my best scores to date. Even confirmed with my cobbler that the soles are barely used.

From inspiration from the Blackwatch Pants thread, I purchased the JCrewFactory Bedford pants for $75 to wear on Thanksgiving. Wasn't necessarily happy with the cheap wool/poly material at the already-discounted price, but figured it was worth it for the time-necessity. Then we went out to the local outlet for Black Friday and lo-and-behold Ralph Lauren had a Lauren make 100% wool version in a slim that fit me perfectly. Even had another Blackwatch novelty variation in the same model. Picked up both each for $40 with student discount stacked (originally $100). Thankfully I kept the receipt and tags and promptly returned the JCF the next day. So basically got two better-quality pair of slacks for almost the price of one!

Also picked up some made in Vermont camp socks for stocking stuffers that Black Friday for $7.


----------



## drlivingston

A couple of recent brags among many recently acquired gems... a 42L flawless Chipp shawl collar tuxedo and a pair of spectacular 10D AE Broadstreet spectators (they are 1/2 size too small but for $9 I couldn't pass them up)!


----------



## CMDC

That tux is stunning. Kind of glad that it wouldn't fit me so that I don't have to beg you for it.


----------



## dkoernert

Those spectators are fantastic. Please tell me they will be making an appearance on the exchange or Ebay.


----------



## wwilson

Great Haul! Those AE's are nice...I picked up a pair of AE Berkshires last week, but not for $9!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Just found this today at the local thrift store for 3 bucks, just in time for the season!


----------



## bigwordprof

I don't know if you guys ever come across these in your thrifting adventures, but I am looking for trad ties in extra long (62"+). Also, if anyone sees big and tall (48L-50L) trad sport coats, please send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

Can anyone help me date this recently acquired Hickey Freeman 100% cashmere overcoat? It is from Maurice L. Rothschilds. (I know that it looks a little odd with the tux, but I was too lazy to change the mannequin.)


----------



## Tilton

bigwordprof said:


> I don't know if you guys ever come across these in your thrifting adventures, but I am looking for trad ties in extra long (62"+). Also, if anyone sees big and tall (48L-50L) trad sport coats, please send me a PM. Thanks!


I have had a few ties lengthened by a local tailor. It was about $15 IIRC. Not a bad price to pay when you're talking about killer Ferragamo ties thrifted in like-new condition for $2. It would be hard to stomach on a full-priced tie though.


----------



## Garasaki

Synergy:















I found some info on the store, but nothing real concrete. It seemed to suggest that the store closed in the 70's. But it seemed to be a real hotspot from opening in 1906ish through the 40s and 50s.


----------



## drlivingston

Thanks, Garasaki. I did a search based on the union label and determined that it was made sometime between 1962-1976.
https://www.steelzipper.com/ACWA.html


----------



## Garasaki

No thank you! I'll take a gander at my union label as well.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

drlivingston said:


> A couple of recent brags among many recently acquired gems... a 42L flawless Chipp shawl collar tuxedo and a pair of spectacular 10D AE Broadstreet spectators (they are 1/2 size too small but for $9 I couldn't pass them up)!


Nice shoes. You got a steal of a deal.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Today's Finds + Chino's In Smaller Sizes*

WrONG POST


----------



## Garasaki

Mine checks in with the earlier union tag, dating it from 49-62. Gosh I wish it fit!!



drlivingston said:


> Thanks, Garasaki. I did a search based on the union label and determined that it was made sometime between 1962-1976.
> https://www.steelzipper.com/ACWA.html


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Today's Finds + Chino's In Smaller Sizes Updated w/ Photos*

Handover Semi Brogue Vintage Wingtips Sz 10D (severally damaged. However, I am going to rehab the shoes)

Antonio Maurizi Black Men's Treviso Boot Sz 10D Retail $570




leather
Leather sole
*Limited production*
*Made in northern Italy at Maurizi artisan factory*
Made in Italy

Link to actual boot 
https://www.amazon.com/Antonio-Maur...d=1386117659&sr=1-10&keywords=antonio+maurizi

Daniel Cremieux Collection Loro Piana Super 120's (New. Back pockets stitched closed.)





Brooks Brothers Tan Advantage Chino Clark Sz 32x32






Faconnable Black FF Chino Sz 31
 
excuse the photo





Barneys NY thick dots four Made in Italy
Partial I am in buggy shot.

Mezlan Black Slip On Loafer Sz 11Made In Spain



Velbon Professional Photograph Tri-Pod - Retail Value $200+


4.37lbs aluminum tripod 
Fluid pan and tilt head 
Maximum height of 5.61ft 
Maximum load capacity of 8.82 lbs 
Folded length of 26.38" 


*Other Finds*
Kenneth Cole Collection Black Zip up Chelsa Swing By Boots Made In Italy w/ Cedar Shoe Trees Sz 8.5D/Euro 41(not your typical department store find)


----------



## adoucett

Had a nice day today! Visited my usual locations and two of them returned the following:


Four shirts, a Barbour and three Brooks.
A spended BB Merino wool sweater that fits perfectly! (Size tag is conveniently ripped off...)
Two (more!) Nicky Milano ties. Every single time I go to a certain store...there are new Nicky ties waiting. 
A Made in USA leather belt, something I don't find too often in my size. 
A made in Scotland holiday tartan tie

Blues: some white BB Supima made in USA OCBD's that I was planning to pick up for the exchange. Noticed some stains in weird places on almost all of them however, so they did not come home with me.


----------



## catside

Tiny trifecta, new old stock, 6.5, does not even fit my 11 yo


----------



## Reuben

catside said:


> Tiny trifecta, new old stock, 6.5, does not even fit my 11 yo


Looks like you'll be eBaying some shoes to Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catside

I use a consignor these days.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Looks like you'll be eBaying some shoes to Japan.


Absolutely! Been there done that... Thank goodness for paypal currency exchange!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I was wondering about that.



catside said:


> I use a consignor these days.


----------



## bigwordprof

I found a black Trafalgar USA-made alligator belt at GW, size 36. It appears to be in excellent condition. Is it worth anything?


----------



## drlivingston

bigwordprof said:


> I found a black Trafalgar USA-made alligator belt at GW, size 36. It appears to be in excellent condition. Is it worth anything?


Alligator embossed leather or genuine alligator? Big difference.


----------



## WillBarrett

Going to post pics of my American Gentleman shoes later on - thoughts on where/how to unload them?


----------



## bigwordprof

The stamp on the back reads genuine American alligator, does that indicate real gator?


----------



## Reuben

Yup. Definitely worth picking up and flipping.


bigwordprof said:


> The stamp on the back reads genuine American alligator, does that indicate real gator?


----------



## bigwordprof

That's good news. I paid with two singles and got change.


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Tiny trifecta, new old stock, 6.5, does not even fit my 11 yo


おめでとう！靴の霊はいつもあなたに有利に働くことがあります。


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Bad post.


----------



## Takai

Only blues today, but havent really had a chance to thrift in a bit, though today's blues include a first.

BB 1818 Madison LP trousers charcoal 36x30- I might go back and get these as they were in pretty good shape
PRL Made in USA Charcoal jacket in absolutely magnificent condition...in an 18R, and no, that's not a typo.


----------



## catside

Some ties for myself. Pink and Hermes. I believe two of the Pinks are grenadine. On top of the wine Chipp I just bought from new e-store.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Dec 4th Finds*

Dec 4th finds 
*
Malborough Equestrian Brown Tall Field/Equestrian Riding Boots Sz 12D





Barney's NY



Banana Republic Tailored Fit Medium Blue Dual Vent Blazer Sz 40R





Not shown
*Tommy Bahama L/S BD Plaid Sz Lg
Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison Charcoal Grey F/F Sz 35x32[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reuben

Here's a consistant blues for the past couple months: I keep finding Tom James suits and jackets all around town, in multiple stores, all from the same gentleman, all among the better TJ lines, and all just a _tiny_ bit too small.


----------



## Takai

I forgot to mention a piece I ran across that Im not sure about it's a Farah donegal hacking jacket, with the neck button, it's very close to my size, but Im not certain if I should pick it up or not as it's not actual handwoven donegal.


----------



## catside

Pass, unless it is an incredible fit on you.


----------



## drlivingston

Takai said:


> I forgot to mention a piece I ran across that Im not sure about it's a Farah donegal hacking jacket, with the neck button, it's very close to my size, but Im not certain if I should pick it up or not as it's not actual handwoven donegal.


I have purchased Stafford Harris Tweeds but I am reluctant to purchase a Farah... even if it has a functional throat latch.


----------



## Reuben

Takai said:


> I forgot to mention a piece I ran across that Im not sure about it's a Farah donegal hacking jacket, with the neck button, it's very close to my size, but Im not certain if I should pick it up or not as it's not actual handwoven donegal.


It's a hard lesson, and one I still haven't fully learned, but "almost fits" means "doesn't quite fit." I've tried to make "almost fits" work quite often and sold almost every attempt on the exchange.


----------



## Takai

That's about my thoughts on it, if it had been handwoven donegal, or Harris I most likely would've grabbed it, but without, I've left it twice now. Alas, the search continues.


----------



## drlivingston

What exactly is your size, Takai?


----------



## Takai

Depending on the cut usually a 38-40S


----------



## rowanlane

Found two cardigan sweater vests at a local store, obviously quite old bit I like the TRAD style and I think they're coming back into fashion anyway


----------



## Acme

Takai said:


> That's about my thoughts on it, if it had been handwoven donegal, or Harris I most likely would've grabbed it, but without, I've left it twice now. Alas, the search continues.


Good call. I've examined many Farah jackets, and have never found one made with Harris Tweed or Irish Donegal Tweed. The same goes for Haggar and Towncraft.
About the minimum for finding Harris Tweed is Stafford, Stanley Blacker, or Palm Beach. I don't know about your area, but Donegal Tweed is extremely rare in mine, and it always comes with the Magee label.


----------



## Takai

I have only found one piece of legitimate Donegal, and it had one of the other smaller houses on it, but it still has the large handwoven plaque. Thankfully the jacket was both in my size, and in beautiful condition, and it has become one of my absolute favorite jackets to wear.


Acme said:


> Good call. I've examined many Farah jackets, and have never found one made with Harris Tweed or Irish Donegal Tweed. The same goes for Haggar and Towncraft.
> About the minimum for finding Harris Tweed is Stafford, Stanley Blacker, or Palm Beach. I don't know about your area, but Donegal Tweed is extremely rare in mine, and it always comes with the Magee label.


----------



## Odradek

Just when I'd sworn off going into these shops for a while, I popped into one this morning while walking to town, and came out with a pair of Tricker's Blue Suede slippers.
Hardly worn. Not my size though.


----------



## dkoernert

Odradek said:


> Just when I'd sworn off going into these shops for a while, I popped into one this morning while walking to town, and came out with a pair of Tricker's Blue Suede slippers.
> Hardly worn. Not my size though.


Please be a 10.5D


----------



## Odradek

dkoernert said:


> Please be a 10.5D


Sorry, they're 7.5 UK


----------



## Bernie Zack

Ha! Was thinking the EXACT same thing when the picture came into view!!! LOL.


dkoernert said:


> Please be a 10.5D


----------



## drlivingston

I recently acquired a pair of Roll Tide (University of Alabama) Trickers that were sold locally by Brooks Brothers. Apparently, a fan no longer wanted them after the loss to Auburn. I will wait until they win again before I try to sell them. lol


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> I recently acquired a pair of Roll Tide (University of Alabama) Trickers that were sold locally by Brooks Brothers. Apparently, a fan no longer wanted them after the loss to Auburn. I will wait until they win again before I try to sell them. lol


Don't wait too long...I've heard rumors of Nick Saban going to the University of Texas. Of course, they're probably just rumors, but who knows?


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Don't wait too long...I've heard rumors of Nick Saban going to the University of Texas. Of course, they're probably just rumors, but who knows?


Texas offered him like $10 mill a year PLUS unrestricted use of a G5... hmmm. I might have to consider that. Of course, if he leaves, it will not be for money. He already makes more than most of the players on the team.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Here's a couple of brags that I picked up yesterday...





^^^ Vintage 1930s Lord & Taylor Smoking Jacket with Satin Shawl Collar and Red Tartan CORDUROY. In my size! :aportnoy:



^^^ P.C. (the Porcellian Club of Harvard University) Class of 1930.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I recently acquired a pair of Roll Tide (University of Alabama) Trickers that were sold locally by Brooks Brothers. Apparently, a fan no longer wanted them after the loss to Auburn. I will wait until they win again before I try to sell them. lol


This UA alum at least needs a picture , my good man.


----------



## CMDC

Blues--pair of Rancourt mocs and pair of Salvatore Ferragamo oxfords, both in my size, both too beat up to save. Also a really nice Brooks Brothers Chesterfield that Village Thrift seems to think they can get $130 for. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

CMDC said:


> Also a really nice Brooks Brothers Chesterfield that Village Thrift seems to think they can get $130 for. Unbelievable.


Those animals! :mad2: Who do they think they are, a consignment boutique?


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Those animals! :mad2: Who do they think they are, a consignment boutique?


:icon_smile_big: Sorry, Dieu! They heard that you were looking for a Chesterfield... lol


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Blues--pair of Rancourt mocs and pair of Salvatore Ferragamo oxfords, both in my size, both too beat up to save. Also a really nice Brooks Brothers Chesterfield that Village Thrift seems to think they can get $130 for. Unbelievable.


You all have Village Thrifts up there too? I don't even shop at the two in this area. Last decent piece I saw there was a leather Dunhill jacket for well over $100.


----------



## Reuben

Stopped by to pick up some wrapping pater and ribbon, ended up snagging an old red-label JAB shetland cable knit and a Hardy Amies tie. 10 rolls of wrapping paper, two rolls of ribbon, a sweater and a tie for $10, not a bad haul:


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vintage Bean made in USA cableknit wool sweater....with a big old hole in the sleeve. A Lands End made in USA foulard...stained.


----------



## gamma68

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Here's a couple of brags that I picked up yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Vintage 1930s Lord & Taylor Smoking Jacket with Satin Shawl Collar and Red Tartan CORDUROY. In my size! :aportnoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ P.C. (the Porcellian Club of Harvard University) Class of 1930.


Both _VERY _cool. Wish I could find stuff like this at the thrifts around here.


----------



## Takai

Dropped a friend off after having her over to educate her on James Bond, as she'd never seen any of them, and ran by a shop I haddent been by in a while, and found too much to bring home, but, I did come home with a personal grail, and a few other nifty things, will post pictures tomorrow.

Brags:
PRL White on Black Flannel pinstripe orphan
Armani Collezioni black SC NWT, spare buttons, and spare fabric in the pocket for patching
NOS Yves Saint Laurent Made in France White on Dark Navy flannel pinstripe suit, still had all of the pockets stitched closed
9 Ties, 3 Zegna, 1 Ben Silver, 2 Robert Talbot, 1 Atkinson Wool tie, 1 Ike Behar, 1 Lanvin

Blues
The Atkinson tie has a moth hole right on the center of it, and I didnt realize till I got home
Oxxford navy blazer that was moth eaten to hell and back
Coach tie that looked like a fountain pen exploded on it
Ben Silver emblematic tie with a huge cut up one side
My Mac, that I thought I'd fully de-scented lit right up in the rainstorm with stale cigarette smoke smell :/


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

What's the secret to getting that thrifty smell out?


----------



## JackFlash

I've found Charlie's Soap Powder to leave clothes with _no_ scent after laundering. I've also heard that vinegar is a helpful tool.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> What's the secret to getting that thrifty smell out?


----------



## dkoernert

Anything wool goes to the dry cleaners, and everything else pretty much is stench-free once it comes out of the wash. If you don't want to send wool to the cleaners, I have had good success with tossing the garment in the dryer on the lowest setting possible for about 10 minutes with a slightly damp dryer sheet. I haven't yet experienced any problems with this method.


----------



## Tilton

JackFlash said:


> I've found Charlie's Soap Powder to leave clothes with _no_ scent after laundering. I've also heard that vinegar is a helpful tool.


I have an HE washer (Bosch, if it makes a difference) and the rep who installed it recommended we use 1/4 cup of white vinegar and 2 tablespoons of HE detergent. Not only is it an absurdly cheap route to go, but it works like magic, taking out all the odor and leaving only the faintest scent. I don't know how well it would work if you're the type who puts detergent right in the drum, but I have always just put both together in the detergent dispenser "drawer" on the washer.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Thrift Store Shoe Finds*

Member down! In Dallas, TX it snowed. And I slipped down in Walmart parking lot and bent the shin steel rods and a ankle plates. Nothing broken. Just a slight bend.

e-thrift a acquired in the past.
BB Spector's by Peal & Co Sz 10






Thrift shoe finds

Mezlan Loafers (not sure of the material) - Sz 10





Mezlan Calf & Deer Skin Black Monks Sz 10





Memphisto Black Bloucher





Antonio Mauriz Black Treviso Ankle Boot (Retail $570) Sz 11 (better photos)


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice Peals, Anthony!


----------



## AshScache

Love those Peals!


----------



## CMDC

Some nice finds for my closet today...

Aquascutum jacket



















RL Purple label shirt










Hermes, John Comfort, and 2 ties for Philadelphia store "Miller White." Anybody heard of them?



















There's a big load coming for the exchange as well so stay tuned, probably tomorrow.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Hermes, John Comfort, and 2 ties for Philadelphia store "Miller White." Anybody heard of them?


You win!! You found the one tie label that I have no experience with! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dr. D

In one shop this afternoon I found:

a gray flannel pinstripe Golden Fleece sack suit
a Brooks Brothers Makers blazer, fully canvassed and made of a very thick material
a dark, dark green Andover shop jacket, feels soft like cashmere
a hopsack blazer from the Georgetown University shop (worn around the collar so I left it behind)

The blues: none of them was even close to my size

But I hope to make at least one 43/44 trad very happy later this week


----------



## AshScache

Two days two Oxxford heartbreakers--yesterday it was a navy camel hair blazer with a hole in the shoulder; today it was an orphan with pants nowhere to be found....:nearly bought for $6 anyway in hopes it would find a home on eBay, but it was so obviously an orphan that I left it behind.....sigh.....


----------



## Reuben

Fully canvased 1950's cream silk shawl collar dinner jacket and matching midnight trousers with darker midnight satin tape, 40R-34/30. As with any 60-70 year old ladykiller, time has taken it's toll. Unlike a certain other Playboy, though, there's plenty of life left in this bad boy and I'm happy to be sending it on to someone who can enjoy it:


----------



## Acme

^Nice hanger, Reuben. :cool2:


----------



## Reuben

Came with the hanger and zipped into a storage bag as well.


Acme said:


> ^Nice hanger, Reuben. :cool2:


----------



## drlivingston

Brand new thrift store in Birmingham! HUGE! Many thousands of square feet. I spent two hours wandering the racks and perousing the inventory. All I found was one &^%$ BB tie!


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Brand new thrift store in Birmingham! HUGE! Many thousands of square feet. I spent two hours wandering the racks and perousing the inventory. All I found was one &^%$ BB tie!


Details!


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Details!


The new United Thrift Store on Parkway East in the old Food World location.


----------



## Takai

Found two firsts today, my first Chipp item (A tie), and my first Carrot and Gibbs bowtie. 
Other brags for today
BB 1818 Snakeskin dress belt
Lands End navy surcingle belt
Mickey Mouse Satin/Silk Braces


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> The new United Thrift Store on Parkway East in the old Food World location.


Ah, over by the old Wal-Mart and McRae's...near the old...er...theatre. That makes three grocers converted into thrifts on that stretch. Sad.


----------



## wwilson

Brags:

Found a "broke-in" pair of longwings in tan/brown for half price ($2)! Brought them home last night and got to work on Google and they are Hanovers. More detective work and a found a vintage set of Goodyear Neolite heels on Etsy! I'll post pics from before and after once the heels arrive and I can get them to a cobbler! Also picked up a pair of Executive Imperial brown plain toe dress oxfords the were basically new.

Blues:

Had to leave a pair of Florsheim Imperials on the rack...


----------



## Acme

WillBarrett said:


> That makes three grocers converted into thrifts on that stretch. Sad.


I'd rather go thrifting than grocery shopping any day. :icon_smile_big:

But I will say that Cleveland has got you beat. Three big thrifts (Value World, Salvation Army, Unique) all in the same parking lot, in Randall Square on Northfield Road. It's like a black hole of thrifting, it just draws you inexorably in.


----------



## drlivingston

Interesting find... Harris Tweed for JAB that has never been worn (obviously thrown in the back of a closet, but never worn) Very unusual and beautiful coloring. This will make some lucky 42R very happy.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Interesting find... Harris Tweed for JAB that has never been worn (obviously thrown in the back of a closet, but never worn) Very unusual and beautiful coloring. This will make some lucky 42R very happy.


That's a beautiful HT. Wish I were a 42R...


----------



## Acme

^The vintage HT patterns are beautiful...

Is that red label JAB?


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Interesting find... Harris Tweed for JAB that has never been worn (obviously thrown in the back of a closet, but never worn) Very unusual and beautiful coloring. This will make some lucky 42R very happy.


OOoooOOo - can I get measurements?! If its borderline S/R, then I am interested!


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> OOoooOOo - can I get measurements?! If its borderline S/R, then I am interested!


It is correct for you in the length at only 30.5"... However, it does have a P2P of 23" which is unusual for a tagged 42R HT jacket.
At any rate, if you are interested, you can PM me. I don't want to tie up traffic on a "Brag" thread with business that should be conducted on the exchange. lol :icon_smile_big:


----------



## SouthTexasAlgadon

Been thrifting for a while and I have never used the word "jackpot" till yesterday. Got out of my exam, decided to hit the thrift store before I went to work, picked out a shop I rarely got to and this is what I snagged.

Sorry for the messiness of the shots, I was in a rush to my SOs.

Brags

All of these suits were hand tailored at Norton Ditto in Houston.

Oxxford black pinstripe sack suit


Oxxford light brown/grey with a hue of blue glen check sack suit


Without a brand black pinstripe suit


Hickey Freeman sack suit

Southwick tuxedo

Oxxford houndstooth sports coat 


Hickey Freeman blue and goldish gingham check sports coat, still had a $600 tag on it.
Blues with this one, as its a 46L and to big for me


I really love this color pattern

also grabbed this Gieves and Hawkes suit. Some of the softest and lightest wool I've ever felt.
also way to big being a 44L but I think its bigger than that


Picked up 15 assorted silk ties. Niemen Marcus, Repp, The Custom Shop, Keys and Lockwood just to name a few.

Just need a couple small alterations here and there and everything besides the Hickey Freeman sports coat and the Gieves and Hawkes which I'll probably sell so PM me if you want specific sizes and I'll get back to you.


----------



## frosejr

SouthTexasAlgadon said:


> Been thrifting for a while and I have never used the word "jackpot" till yesterday. Got out of my exam, decided to hit the thrift store before I went to work, picked out a shop I rarely got to and this is what I snagged...


Yeah, that's a jackpot all right!! Congrats!


----------



## Dmontez

SouthTexasAlgadon said:


> Been thrifting for a while and I have never used the word "jackpot" till yesterday. Got out of my exam, decided to hit the thrift store before I went to work, picked out a shop I rarely got to and this is what I snagged.
> 
> Just need a couple small alterations here and there and everything besides the Hickey Freeman sports coat and the Gieves and Hawkes which I'll probably sell so PM me if you want specific sizes and I'll get back to you.


You can absolutely call that a jackpot and to sweeten the deal even more I would say that the pinstripe Oxxfords that you are calling black, are in fact charcoal which would match better to more occasions, and things then flat black. Compare the black tux to the Oxxfords and you may be able to see the difference.


----------



## VaBeach

frosejr said:


> Yeah, that's a jackpot all right!! Congrats!


You hit the mother lode, congrats!


----------



## alric

I had an exciting find at the local Salvation Army today!










Tons of pad stitching on the backs of the lapels, hand sewn button holes, hand stitching all over the insides of the jacket. Button fly on the trousers, side tabs, and buttons for braces.

It fit me almost perfectly without any alterations (the waist of the trousers had been taken out a few inches by a previous owner; I just had to rip the seams open and stitch it back to the original size, which was easy and made the trousers fit perfectly).

The sad news is, there are two moth holes, one of which is visible on the bottom of the waistcoat. I'll see what some reweaving can do to them. Otherwise, it's in wonderful condition.

Anyone have any idea on the date this was made? There are no labels anywhere in the garment. It's all wool, silk, and cotton interlining (no glue anywhere).

I doubt I'll get much chance to wear this out on the town


----------



## firedancer

^ I don't know how much of a perfectionist you are but, moth holes aren't a deal killer for black tie. They can be unsightly but will likely never be noticed in the evening.


----------



## Orgetorix

Awesome find! By the size and shape of the lapels, I'm fairly confident that dates to the '40s. I know you said no labels, but is there a union tag inside the pocket?

The good news is that the moth hole in the waistcoat isn't something you need to worry about, because that's not the right waistcoat for wearing with tails. Unless you're a butler, tails are always worn with a white pique vest like below.

I am curious: Look at the pieces under some strong light, preferably direct sunlight. Does the fabric on the waistcoat match the coat and trousers _exactly_, in color and texture? If not, the waistcoat was probably (erroneously) matched up with the coat and trousers at some point along the way. If it _does_ match, well, that would be interesting and very curious to me.


----------



## alric

Thanks!

I've also been wondering about the black vest, because it struck me as off.

It's very difficult to tell if they're the same fabric. The waistcoat and the jacket are definitely made from fabrics of the same weight and weave. The color is harder to tell, though; it's possible that the waistcoat is a slightly darker hue, but I can't tell if that's from fading or if it's a slightly different dye lot. The jacket is definitely more fulled than the waistcoat, like the jacket fabric was gently washed before tailoring, but the waistcoat wasn't.


----------



## alric

Oh, and no union tags in any of the pockets.


----------



## dkoernert

Nothing but blues recently. Its been so dry here. I did see a pair of Bean Boots, the ones that say Maine Hunting Boots (or something like that) but the shop wanted $50 for them. I'm trying hard to find another pair of shell pennies, I lost my only pair recently and want to replace them, but am way too cheap to pay retail or Ebay prices. I've only found shell once in the 4 years I have been thrifting in Hampton Roads. Maybe the thrift gods will hear my cry.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

dkoernert said:


> I lost my only pair recently


How do you lose a pair of shell pennies? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## dkoernert

Dieu et les Dames said:


> How do you lose a pair of shell pennies? I'm genuinely curious.


I've been traveling a lot recently. Things get lost. I should add to this by saying I lost no less than half a dozen of those $80 graphing calculators in high school. My folks weren't too fond of that. I am constantly losing things.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I'm sure a housekeeper's husband is walking around looking very dapper.


----------



## adoucett

Today: 

Findings were slim across 5 different stores... but I did find this. 

A vintage bow from what I think could be BB but there's no maker noted.



I also came across what I determined to be some vintage ascots. One was a Brooks Brothers, another a Saks Fifth Avenue, and one more unmarked. If anyone really wants these, let me know and I'll pick them up for you. 

In other news, I came up with a thrifty solution for displaying ties in my dorm. The hangars are attached to D-ring belts hanging from a pipe. Yes, this is rather prison like but--I feel with the addition of the color of these ties, things are looking a bit nicer.


----------



## VaBeach

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> Findings were slim across 5 different stores... but I did find this.
> 
> A vintage bow from what I think could be BB but there's no maker noted.
> 
> I also came across what I determined to be some vintage ascots. One was a Brooks Brothers, another a Saks Fifth Avenue, and one more unmarked. If anyone really wants these, let me know and I'll pick them up for you.
> 
> In other news, I came up with a thrifty solution for displaying ties in my dorm. The hangars are attached to D-ring belts hanging from a pipe. Yes, this is rather prison like but--I feel with the addition of the color of these ties, things are looking a bit nicer.


Nice start to a great tie collection! BZ


----------



## adoucett

Thanks VaBeach, I do have some more at home, but I couldn't bring myself to have ALL of them at school when I only wear them occasionally :biggrin:. My collection has vastly improved as a result of AskAndy membership and being a thrifting enthusiast.


----------



## ThePopinjay

First day back home, went to the thrift store and found some great emblematics, neats, and stripes. I especially like the last one.



I also found these made in America Bass Weejun tassels, but when I got home I realized one of the tassels was missing. Anyone know if that can be replaced (cheaply)? I have to resole my regular Weejuns anyways so I guess I'll take these along when I go.


----------



## leisureclass

^ what a nice pile of emblematics! A good cobbler should be able to swap in a new tassel.


----------



## ThePopinjay

leisureclass said:


> ^ what a nice pile of emblematics! A good cobbler should be able to swap in a new tassel.


Thanks LC, I've never been to a cobbler so this'll be a new experience!


----------



## drlivingston

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks LC, I've never been to a cobbler so this'll be a new experience!


Holy cow! Mine is on speed dial. He gets a Christmas bonus from me AND a bottle of booze for New Year. IMHO, knowing a good cobbler is every bit as important as knowing a good dry cleaner or seamstress.


----------



## ThePopinjay

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow! Mine is on speed dial. He gets a Christmas bonus from me AND a bottle of booze for New Year. IMHO, knowing a good cobbler is every bit as important as knowing a good dry cleaner or seamstress.


Haha, well I did just turn 19, and only got my first pair of goodyear welted shoes about my sophomore year of high school. I now have about 10 so they wear pretty slow, so I haven't had need yet. I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## Takai

Dropped my dad off at Physical Therapy this morning and popped over to a shop near the hospital, and found a plethora of ties, probably 15 RT Handsewn Repps in almost any color combination, a PRL Yellow/Red Repp, 2 Burberry, one Repp, one paisley repeating pattern, one Navy/Red/Yellow Repp, one Atkinson paisley silk repeating, one Woods and Brown, Navy Golf player emblematic, one 1990 St. Andrews golf tournament commemorative tie.

Also a Coach Made in NYC Full grain brown belt size 28, and a set of Trafalgar braces with faux croc on the leather. 

Unfortunately I only had enough on me to pick up the two burberry's and a nice handsewn italian silk pocket square.

The night before I'd tried an old store, and a new one, the old one yielded a Coach paisley, and two very vintage Bill Blass camel hairs in interesting patterns, as well as a pair of Bills 8 Whale FF cords. Unfortunately the camel hairs were just a bit too large, but the Bills were half off. So I left with them, and the Coach. Arived at the new shop and headed over to shoes, to be disappointed, and again in ties, though there was a Clemson emblematic I wish I would have grabbed. Over to suits and sport coats to find a BB Fitzgerald from 07 in a...very patriotic pattern, and a horribly moth eaten Canali spring/summer jacket. I ran across my first Norman Hilton jacket, but unfortunately it was a pin pattern that I wasnt ambitious enough to try and match. Grabbed two nice soft Zegna sweaters, and a White Zegna shirt with french cuffs, and left. The sweaters are off at the dry cleaners, and the shirt washed up great and will be worn tonight to my company christmas party.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow! Mine is on speed dial. He gets a Christmas bonus from me AND a bottle of booze for New Year. IMHO, knowing a good cobbler is every bit as important as knowing a good dry cleaner or seamstress.


I'm in search of a good cobbler and tailor - whom do you recommend here in our fair city?


----------



## catside

Wanted something really nice for the thousandth post but nada, blues; came home empty bar one chronometer black Swatch for 3.99 which may work after I put in new battery and may look nice after I switched the band if I can find my spare Swatch bands at home.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I'm in search of a good cobbler and tailor - whom do you recommend here in our fair city?


Louis Ardovino at Upside Down Shoe Repair in Homewood works magic on shoes. He does not make shoes, but he can sure fix them and keep them immaculate! As far as tailors are concerned, are you looking for a true tailor or simply an alterations specialist?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

It's been a while since I posted. Weather has been extremely cold, sleet, and snow shut the Dallas metro area down for almost two weeks. During the aweful weather I slipped an re-injured my shine and ankle. I bent the rods a little. So, it hurts when I walk and drive until I receive the walking but I ordered.

7 for All Kind denim jeans (details and photos later) Sz 40
BB Elliot Dark Brown Whale cords pleated Sz 38
Faconnable Denim Jeans Sz 34
Buffalo David Bitton carpenter jeans Sz 34
Dunn & Co vintage virgin wool sport coat 40/41 Short dual vented (not measured yet)
Cole Haan Black Split Toe Oxfords Sz 10.5D
BNWT Salraire Naples Dress Needle Cords - Pewter Color Sz 34

Passed
Oxford Clothiers Pleated flannel Trousers Sz 38


----------



## catside

Post 1000. Happy to be part of this community. Gives a nice break from the vagaries of daily life, and stress of busy work schedule. Thanks to all.

snow day, got myself cuff links

Functioning sand clocks



sterling





crowns, carnival masks , locks


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

catside said:


> Post 1000. Happy to be part of this community. Gives a nice break from the vagaries of daily life, and stress of busy work schedule. Thanks to all.


Congratulations! And good haul.


----------



## rowanlane

catside said:


> Post 1000. Happy to be part of this community. Gives a nice break from the vagaries of daily life, and stress of busy work schedule. Thanks to all.
> 
> snow day, got myself cuff links
> 
> Functioning sand clocks


This was an impressive haul, but I have to say these sandglass cufflinks really take the cake.


----------



## leisureclass

Beautiful medium weight grey herringbone suit from the Harvard Crimson shop spotted at Goodwill yesterday, with a 3/2 sack cut, super natural shoulders, enough length in the pants for cuffs, the works really, and two big honking moth holes (one in the sleeve and one in the torso).


----------



## AlanC

WillBarrett said:


> I'm in search of a good cobbler and tailor - whom do you recommend here in our fair city?


Chet's Alterations in Vestavia was who I used when I was there. He was recommended to me by Plain Clothes, who used him for their alterations work. He's quite skilled, not cheap, but you have to be firm about what you want. I was constantly having to push him to hem my trousers shorter than his default.


----------



## drlivingston

Ahhh... I love Plain Clothes! I have used Chet's before when I lived on Rocky Ridge Rd. in Vestavia. He is quirky. lol Typically, when living there, I always used Dang Alterations. Unfortunate name for a very friendly Vietnamese family.


----------



## Barnavelt

I stumbled upon this a couple months ago at the same time I found the tartan pants I just sold on the exchange. Since we were all having some fun with Reuben's GTH proclivities I thought some might enjoy it. It had a cracked front button so I replaced both with modern almost-equivalents but left the sleeve buttons as is. The older ones were so much cooler. This will be part of my Christmas rig this year (no mis-matched Blackwatch for me this year!)


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt, that is a freakin' sweet jacket!!


----------



## Acme

catside said:


> Functioning sand clocks


Damn, those are cool.



Barnavelt said:


> I stumbled upon this a couple months ago...


It's really rare, but I love finding things like that from Bermuda. I've picked up a couple of blazers (including one from Smiths), but my best find was an actual pair of plaid madras bermuda shorts from Triminghams.


----------



## Reuben

Surprisingly, there's been a University Shop of New Haven pinstripe suit in the hospital thrift shop, but it's darted, ect, too small and $25, so not worth trying to flip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt

This ground may have been covered elsewhere but as someone who never has been to Bermuda I found the comments below interesting. Apparently the folks who shopped at Trimingham's were as let down by its closing after 163 years as many of us have been with our own favorites being shuttered. Sounds like many of the other, lesser known English clothing shops in Bermuda also have closed up in recent years due to changing tastes. It's ironic as the items I have seen from Trimingham's strike me as timeless... right Reuben?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ZNXrdtOv2Wf_RbadhGPNAQw&bvm=bv.57967247,d.cWc



Acme said:


> Damn, those are cool.
> 
> It's really rare, but I love finding things like that from Bermuda. I've picked up a couple of blazers (including one from Smiths), but my best find was an actual pair of plaid madras bermuda shorts from Triminghams.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Raw silk Huntington sportcoat, blackwatch pendleton scarf, and McGregor sweater.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Barnavelt said:


> I stumbled upon this a couple months ago at the same time I found the tartan pants I just sold on the exchange. Since we were all having some fun with Reuben's GTH proclivities I thought some might enjoy it. It had a cracked front button so I replaced both with modern almost-equivalents but left the sleeve buttons as is. The older ones were so much cooler. This will be part of my Christmas rig this year (no mis-matched Blackwatch for me this year!)


I once found and flipped a jacket with that same provenance -- it was an insulated Harris tweed, which, if it wasn't a two-button coat, could have probably been worn over a shirt outside at about 30 F.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

I picked up this vintage 1940s - 1960s college sweater in my size AND college colors at the GoodWill. It's pretty fresh and seems as if it was not used very much if at all.



^^^ 100% Wool.



^^^ Pockets.



^^^ Chain Stitched Name of Previous Owner.


----------



## Monocle

1960's Douglas MacDaid for Wren Ltd. Sawmill Stripe Ivy League Button Down - gray on white cotton. I am experimenting with getting the one or two small age spots out of the cloth in a couple of places. Will post pics once complete. It was less than $3.00. Here is the label though.


----------



## dkoernert

Stopped by one of my favorite local places at lunch, hoping to end a long dry spell. I saw a fresh box of ties being priced on the counter. I asked if I could flip through them and the clerk gave me the go ahead. I came out with the following (none of which is very trad):

Braces:
4x Trafalgar
2x no-name Made in England
1x no-name made in USA
1x-Thurston

Bow ties:
2x Carrot and Gibbs
1x RT
1x Carrot and Gibbs Ascot

Ties:
5x Luciano Barbera 1 NWT
6x RT & RT BOC 1 NWT
1x RT Estate
1x Drakes Emblematic
3x Zenga, 2 of which are recent and cashmere
1x RLPL
4x Altea 
3x Canali
1x Bizzocchi
1x Etro Milano
1x Boss Baldessarini
And 2x Breuer pink wool ties. 

I had to leave a bunch more because they punched tags right through the damn tie in very obvious places. Some guy went behind me and grabbed every single one that I put back.

I will be going back after work.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. Drake's finds are particulary gratifying. They don't come along often. I've only snagged 4 over the years.


----------



## Reuben

CMDC said:


> ^Nice. Drake's finds are particulary gratifying. They don't come along often. I've only snagged 4 over the years.


Only one I've ever snagged was in a small church thrift store just outside of Sea Island. So many almost-brags in that place.


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> ^Nice. Drake's finds are particulary gratifying. They don't come along often. I've only snagged 4 over the years.


And of course, the Drakes is the only one with any sort of flaw (nickel-sized stain). I might send it to tiecrafters, but I certainly couldn't leave it at 98 cents.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Stopped by one of my favorite local places at lunch, hoping to end a long dry spell. I saw a fresh box of ties being priced on the counter. I asked if I could flip through them and the clerk gave me the go ahead. I came out with the following (none of which is very trad):
> 
> Braces:
> 4x Trafalgar
> 2x no-name Made in England
> 1x no-name made in USA
> 1x-Thurston
> 
> Bow ties:
> 2x Carrot and Gibbs
> 1x RT
> 1x Carrot and Gibbs Ascot
> 
> Ties:
> 5x Luciano Barbera 1 NWT
> 6x RT & RT BOC 1 NWT
> 1x RT Estate
> 1x Drakes Emblematic
> 3x Zenga, 2 of which are recent and cashmere
> 1x RLPL
> 4x Altea
> 3x Canali
> 1x Bizzocchi
> 1x Etro Milano
> 1x Boss Baldessarini
> And 2x Breuer pink wool ties.
> 
> I had to leave a bunch more because they punched tags right through the damn tie in very obvious places. Some guy went behind me and grabbed every single one that I put back.
> 
> I will be going back after work.


1 of 3 things happened...
1) Someone (with good taste) died
2) Someone (with good taste) retired
3) Someone (with good taste) was caught cheating on his wife and she retaliated by getting rid of all of his stuff.


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> 1 of 3 things happened...
> 1) Someone (with good taste) died
> 2) Someone (with good taste) retired
> 3) Someone (with good taste) was caught cheating on his wife and she retaliated by getting rid of all of his stuff.


I asked the clerk as he was ringing me up and he confirmed it was all one donation brought in a huge box by a man. I'm guessing retiree. I probably left 50 or so more ties Bizzocchi, RT, Zegna, etc that all had massive holes in them from the stupid tag punch going through them. I also asked if he had brought in anything else, shoes suits, anything. He said it was just ties. I will be watching the place like a hawk though.


----------



## gamma68

Had an interesting mini-haul today:

Vintage Harry Suffrin charcoal-gray herringbone overcoat. Fully lined. Union tag dates it between 1949-1961. Fits perfectly over a suit/jacket. Perfect condition, save for a few threads loose at the rear vent.

*

The overcoat originally came from this fashionable store in downton Detroit:*

In addition to the overcoat and a nice blue/yellow-check BB sports shirt, I also picked up this vintage olive/rust Donegal Tweed tie:

By Kevin & Howlin Ltd., Dublin.

I love it when I find nice items like this tie from faraway places and retailers I never heard of before. I learn something via Google about a long-established menswear shop, and I wonder how the item ended up on these shores in a local resale shop.


----------



## Barnavelt

^^ nice tie, Gamma. I really like those rustic woolen ties; they add a lot of texture.


----------



## drlivingston

I do love those old wool ties. However, it just seems like if you so much as breathe on them wrong, they have a hole.


----------



## Barnavelt

They do tend to develop holes don't they? I have a McLaren tartan tie that I've worn for years, and suddenly it developed a hole, seemingly at random. I certainly don't believe a moth has been at my ties (knocks furiously on wood). In any case that Donegal looks pretty robust and perhaps stands a better chance of remaining intact.


----------



## Takai

Not really a thrift store, but I happened by my local TJ Maxx, and was amazed to find a few things on the racks for really reasonable prices, a dozen or so beautiful Valentino, 4 Duchamp, and 1 BB Irregular ties all for around 20-30 each. Also a few pairs of wonderful merino wool/cashmere blend socks for 4$ a pair.


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> They do tend to develop holes don't they? I have a McLaren tartan tie that I've worn for years, and suddenly it developed a hole, seemingly at random. I certainly don't believe a moth has been at my ties (knocks furiously on wood). In any case that Donegal looks pretty robust and perhaps stands a better chance of remaining intact.


The Kevin & Howland tie appears vintage to me, but it is indeed robust and has no holes.


----------



## Monocle

> I love it when I find nice items like this tie from faraway places and retailers I never heard of before. I learn something via Google about a long-established menswear shop, and I wonder how the item ended up on these shores in a local resale shop.


I think this is a reason many of us find thrifting and bargain hunting so enjoyable. It is indeed a passion, which can at certain times, border on obsession. But the history of fashion, of textiles, and American retailing in general, holds particular fascination to me as it does you. I share your feelings about it, and love doing the research. I find it quite enjoyable.

On that note, Today I passed on a 3/4 length Leopold Morse gray herringbone wool overcoat, a Moorland Mist I believe it was, because of the $20.00 price tag. (it did have a couple of very small rubs in the nap at collar). Also passed on a very interesting Jacob Siegel 1940's melton wool belted coat. It was missing too many of the original buttons, and they are so unique I'd have no success in replacing them. It looked a little too military for my tastes anyway, being a sort of brown drab. I'm now wondering if I might re-visit those tomorrow.... We'll see.


----------



## Reuben

Brag: Shell plaintoe blutchers, in my size, beautiful patina . . .
Blues: that appear to have been repaired with superglue

(worth recrafting? most damage is to the collar but a single small tear in another place that's a little worse. I'll post pictures if y'all want me to)


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I do love those old wool ties. However, it just seems like if you so much as breathe on them wrong, they have a hole.


Patrick gifted me a wool tie awhile ago in a rust hue that is utterly magnificent--easily one of the top ten in my collection, and he was generous enough to include it with a sport coat that matched perfectly. It has just one flaw: It is so thick that it makes my neck sweat unless the temperature is appropriately cool, and don't get me started on the good old days when room temperatures in winter time were adjusted with sweaters in mind. Someone on TOF was kind enough to pass on a York Street tweed bow tie that I ended up passing on to someone else on TOF because it was just too darn thick-and-warm for indoor wear. A true pity, because it was a lovely tie. The end recipient lives in Atlanta. Go figure.

I don't hunt enough foxes or pheasants in cold-enough weather to justify a full-strength tweed bow tie, but I wish I could find a HT lite. The closest I have come is a number from J. Crew that is sorry sauce compared to the York Street I gave up.


----------



## dkoernert

Takai said:


> Not really a thrift store, but I happened by my local TJ Maxx, and was amazed to find a few things on the racks for really reasonable prices, a dozen or so beautiful Valentino, 4 Duchamp, and 1 BB Irregular ties all for around 20-30 each. Also a few pairs of wonderful merino wool/cashmere blend socks for 4$ a pair.


Did you pick up the BB Irregular tie? I have a couple I got on clearance at TJ Maxx. Mine really have not held up well over time.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> In addition to the overcoat and a nice blue/yellow-check BB sports shirt, I also picked up this vintage olive/rust Donegal Tweed tie:
> 
> By Kevin & Howlin Ltd., Dublin.
> 
> I love it when I find nice items like this tie from faraway places and retailers I never heard of before. I learn something via Google about a long-established menswear shop, and I wonder how the item ended up on these shores in a local resale shop.


Kevin & Howlin are still going strong on Nassau Street in Dublin.


----------



## Takai

dkoernert said:


> Did you pick up the BB Irregular tie? I have a couple I got on clearance at TJ Maxx. Mine really have not held up well over time.


 I did not pick up any of them, though I will likely go back and pick up one of the Valentino's, or a Duchamp when I go back to grab something for the other half.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just returned home with two pair of Orvis chinos size 34x30 in olive and khaki and a nice LLB red snap t-fleece in Large.

All headed for the exchange - hopefully tonight.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Today's finds

J&M Aristocrafts Black Tassel Loafers Sz 10
Canali Dark Blue window pane sport coat sz 52 EURO
Saks 5th Private Label Chinos Model Spencer Sz 34 (Made in Italy)
Robert Talbott Carmel Khakis Sz 36
Executive Collection trousers Hand Tailored by Tom James estimated sz 36
Lucky Brand Slim Bootleg Button Closure Jeans Sz 36 (Made in USA)
Fray Italy Shirt estimate size 17
John W. Nordstrom 100% Egyptian Cotton F/C Shirt Sz 17x35
J. Crew B/D Shirt Sz Med (15-15.5)
Gucci Small Tote/ Purse
Coach Logo Purse 
LNWOT Regimental Tie for Custom Tailor shop here in Dallas

I am not sure what I will post on the exchange. I have a lot items to unload.


----------



## ThePopinjay

The two inside are Briar for a couple of now defunct mens stores and the outer two are for yet another couple of defunct mens stores but no makers labels.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

44R Southwick suit
Saw the jacket and then looked through the pants until I found 'em. Probably one of the best feelings in the world. 

and a North Face jacket in my size, woot!


----------



## ATL

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 44R Southwick suit
> Saw the jacket and then looked through the pants until I found 'em. Probably one of the best feelings in the world.


I hate hunting through pants more than I hate searching through the women's section for jackets that people have stashed.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 44R Southwick suit
> Saw the jacket and then looked through the pants until I found 'em. Probably one of the best feelings in the world.


Yes! My favorite game, match the suit. I know, I know, some prefer the lottery, or tennis; but the odds are better in "suit match" and I don't like to sweat. 

Though some days are tough. My last outing, I stopped by the local SA and found nine worthwhile suit coats on the blazer rack. Pants? Not one bloody pair to match. Oddly enough, the only pair of pants I found was one that matched a jacket I'd found a week and a half before at another SA the next neighborhood over.


----------



## cincydavid

I grabbed a damn-near-new pair of black Hanover longwings in black pebble grain. They have a pronounced welt and the soles are wide, but when I got home I noticed that they are not double soles, just a really wide single sole. They were $10, but shoes at StVdP were 50% off, so I paid $5.34 out the door. I also took a bag of FootJoy loafers and donated them at the same store. I am getting rid of all of my FootJoys, they just aren't built all that well, and I have plenty of nicer tassel loafers to wear. 

I have given up on the whole match the suit game, it's not worth the frustration.


----------



## sskim3

I know its not thrift, but I am second guessing not bidding on a vintage Pendleton Coat and measurements looked perfect. Wondering if i should beat myself over the head. Also, not sure how much usage it would have gotten.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> I hate hunting through pants more than I hate searching through the women's section for jackets that people have stashed.


I can't say that I blame you. I have thrifted all over the southeast and nothing comes close to the massive amounts of pants at the Atlanta area thrifts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you're wondering how much you would have worn it, it was probably a good pass. Pendleton makes good stuff, but coats like that are (I think strangely) tough flips, shipping is expensive and they're bulky, so they eat closet space. Bottom line, if you have access to thrift stores in your area, you will, eventually, find one like it for a lot less than $30.



sskim3 said:


> I know its not thrift, but I am second guessing not bidding on a vintage Pendleton Coat and measurements looked perfect. Wondering if i should beat myself over the head. Also, not sure how much usage it would have gotten.


----------



## Acme

cincydavid said:


> I have given up on the whole match the suit game, it's not worth the frustration.


Even when the label inside that pinstripe suit coat says Oxxford? And you've slipped it on and it fits really well? :devil:

I guess I'm a lost cause. If I recognize the pants while scanning the rack, I'll put suits back together that I'm not even planning to buy.


----------



## AshScache

Acme said:


> Even when the label inside that pinstripe suit coat says Oxxford? And you've slipped it on and it fits really well? :devil:
> 
> I guess I'm a lost cause. If I recognize the pants while scanning the rack, I'll put suits back together that I'm not even planning to buy.


Me too


----------



## catside

Me three


----------



## Takai

Felt terrible today, so I left work a couple hours early, which unfortunately put me smack in the middle of rush hour, took my cut through town, and found myself in more gridlock, but infront of one of my shops, so I decided to try and kill some time to let the traffic die down, and it turns out it was good that I did. 
Brags:
All NWOT
2 Hermes ties(One being a specific tie I've been seeking for almost a year)
1 Longchamp Repp
1 Turnbull and Asser
1 Burberry Made by Drakes

Blues:
2 RLPL Solid(One silver, One Ruby)
1 Hickey Freeman Solid 
1 Breuer Repp(This one was fairly badly damaged)
1 Beau Tie, Tie
1 NWT Deadstock PRL Solid(Cotton tie Made in USA)

The solids had some frizzing and rubs, the Beau Tie was actually alright, just seemed a little thin, and I only had 20$ to spend. I'll probably be going back tomorrow morning to get the RLPL and PRLs, as well as a better look at the rest of the shop.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I just picked up a pair of Bill's M1P NWT--they fit my brother. I also found a pair of Cutter and Buck navy moleskines NWT. All told the total was less than twenty bucks.. Definitely one of my better thrifts


----------



## dkoernert

PSA for those of you that like Wigwam socks. I just picked up a bunch of them at TJ Maxx and Ross at pretty decent prices.

Also found this for $10 at a local shop. It has been running since I picked it up about 3 hours ago: 


Almost exactly at this time last year I found a Vostok Komandirskie at the very same shop.


----------



## sskim3

dkoernert said:


> PSA for those of you that like Wigwam socks. I just picked up a bunch of them at TJ Maxx and Ross at pretty decent prices.
> 
> Also found this for $10 at a local shop. It has been running since I picked it up about 3 hours ago:
> 
> 
> Almost exactly at this time last year I found a Vostok Komandirskie at the very same shop.


beautiful watch. I definitely like it. Something about those classic watches 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Monocle

Left to right: Wembley green and gold emblematic seahorses 56" no content and has a tiny nick on front, not very noticeable (but interlined! Cheers!). Crestex of Tewkesbury navy and silver Oxford emblematic silk and polyester blended repp 53" , Castell's of Oxford navy and gold 'University' emblematic silk repp 57", and a nice long 60" brick red and gold Breuer Golf Man. I won't wear the long tie btw. I'll put it up if anyone interested. I have not offered anything in the exchange yet, but considering a few items.


----------



## Takai

My Ties for the month

Top Row- Turnbull and Asser, Burberry Irish Poplin, Hermes, Hermes
Bottom Row- Chipp, Burberry, Longchamp, Burberry(Drakes)

Top Row- Robert Talbott, Brooks Brothers, Lanvin, Coach
Bottom Row- Harrod's Men's Shop, Atkinson, Zegna, Abercrombie and Fitch

Top Row- Zegna, Ike Behar, Robert Talbott Hand Sewn
Bottom Row- Zegna, Ben Silver

Also, can anyone fathom a guess as to the age of these two ties based on labels?


----------



## dkoernert

That Timex I posted above kept running through the night and lost about 15 seconds or so. Definitely one of my favorite scores! Does anyone know of a good mail-away watch service that will clean automatics? I've taken a few to a little shop nearby and they have turned me away every time.


----------



## Acme

^ Why not try Nathan’s Lynnhaven Pawn Shop?


----------



## dkoernert

Acme said:


> ^ Why not try Nathan's Lynnhaven Pawn Shop?


Just over the bridge, good thought! I hadn't thought to check with pawn shops.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
I'm not sure that having a Timex serviced is worth the cost. If you look around eBay, you'll find lots of automatic Timexes in good working order for less than the cost of getting a watch serviced. And I'm not trying to denigrate your find. Just saying that you might want to think about it and check out the other fish in the sea. FWIW, last time I checked on mail-in watch servicing, it was around $100.


----------



## VaBeach

dkoernert said:


> Just over the bridge, good thought! I hadn't thought to check with pawn shops.


Try also Madison's jewelers on Providence rd.


----------



## CMDC

Nice. I've come to the conclusion that one can never have too many emblematics. If you wear sportcoats with any amount of pattern--especially bold tweeds--they're the perfect complement.



Monocle said:


> Left to right: Wembley green and gold emblematic seahorses 56" no content and has a tiny nick on front, not very noticeable (but interlined! Cheers!). Crestex of Tewkesbury navy and silver Oxford emblematic silk and polyester blended repp 53" , Castell's of Oxford navy and gold 'University' emblematic silk repp 57", and a nice long 60" brick red and gold Breuer Golf Man. I won't wear the long tie btw. I'll put it up if anyone interested. I have not offered anything in the exchange yet, but considering a few items.


----------



## Barnavelt

I bought a similar Timex automatic that lost 3-5 minutes in a day. I took it to the jewelers where I get watch batteries and they told me the parts are not available so they wouldn't even open it up. I considered looking into a mail order, perhaps with old stock parts or something, but like 32says it was starting to get a little involved for such a modest non-heirloom quality watch. There are a number of auction sellers online with great reputations who stock cleaned and calibrated automatics. Costs a bit more than taking a chance from a non-watch expert but probably worth it.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> I'm not sure that having a Timex serviced is worth the cost. If you look around eBay, you'll find lots of automatic Timexes in good working order for less than the cost of getting a watch serviced. And I'm not trying to denigrate your find. Just saying that you might want to think about it and check out the other fish in the sea. FWIW, last time I checked on mail-in watch servicing, it was around $100.


Oh I agree completely. If a cleaning weren't $100, I'd consider it. Like you said, its just a Timex and there are a ton of them on Ebay. I have bought plenty of older automatic watches on Ebay that were very clean and cheap, so I am aware that they are definitely out there. I'm not attached to this watch at all. If anything I have way too many watches. Its not in bad shape, but when I went to set the time after picking it up, there was a fair amount of resistance in turning the crown. I'll probably just wear it until it craps out.

Also, anyone looking for sunglasses. Check your local Sams Club. They had a giant pallet loaded with Ray Bans, any style for $99. I grabbed a pair of tortoise Classic Wayfarers for myself and some New Wayfarers for the wife.


----------



## drlivingston

At one of my last stops, I found this... 
42L Oxxford 100% cashmere 3/2 sack plaid sport coat with English-made brass buttons. Too small for me so it will be offered soon.


----------



## CMDC

Nothing too exciting either in terms of blues or brags. I've always found nice, not beat up, corduroys hard to find. In addition to the pair I listed on the exchange, found a pair of olive Orvis and navy BB ones for myself, both in great shape. Nice Aquascutum raincoat that I left behind--too hard to flip.


----------



## Takai

Wound up giving in and going back to finish off the ties, and wound up getting 7.
1 Hickey Freeman
2 RLPL
1 Carven
1 RT BOC Hand sewn
1 PRL
1 Sartoria Attolini


----------



## gamma68

A very modest pickup today:


----------



## Takai

Today I was off to drop off some christmas cheer to some of my people around town, and decided against getting a hair cut. So I decided to take one last trip out in an attempt to find my mother one of her late christmas list additions, an insulated aluminum baking pan atleast 2" deep, stopped by two stores, and nearly struck out at the first, but scored a grail at the second.

Brags:
Southwick Foulard Tie
BB Makers Navy Blazer in mint condition, with english brass buttons, and all patch pockets
Christmas Silk Scarf

Blues:
BB Madison Saxxon Grey/Blue Stripe orphan- In perfect shape, but unfortunately no pants, will probably return it.


----------



## Takai

I did also forget probably one of the most important to me finds, I had found my first carrot and gibbs bow(black on black houndstooth) earlier. It was definitely a formal bow, but I didnt know that at the time. I happened to be in that same store today, and found the matching cummerbund. Now I have to get the bow back from my friend, as he'll never wear it as a set, and hopefully I'll be able to pass the whole set on to someone in the exchange.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Bad Post


----------



## WillBarrett

Grabbed a new LLB Chamois in size XLT. Up for the exchange soon.

Some ties - Rooster, Ferrell Reed and Bert Pulitzer.


----------



## WillBarrett

gamma68 said:


> A very modest pickup today:


Modest, but awesome.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Updated with photos




























tonyanthony1970 said:


> Today's finds
> 
> J&M Aristocrafts Black Tassel Loafers Sz 10
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/UNo3ogis.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/UNo3ogis.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/gZ2nWMAs.jpg
> 
> Canali Dark Blue window pane sport coat sz 52 EURO
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/rtBMBZEs.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/rtBMBZEs.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/L6bGRnfs.jpg
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/RVupnmys.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/RVupnmys.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/vBprD6os.jpg
> 
> Saks 5th Private Label Chinos Model Spencer Sz 34 (Made in Italy)
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/Vjqvjjss.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/Vjqvjjss.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/mZtL9oZs.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/mZtL9oZs.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> 
> Robert Talbott Carmel Khakis Sz 36
> [IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/9CuE57Ls.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/9CuE57Ls.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> 
> Executive Collection trousers Hand Tailored by Tom James estimated sz 36
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/NXRUCV5s.jpg
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/XOqcoAls.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/XOqcoAls.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/R0oCMPLs.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/R0oCMPLs.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> 
> Lucky Brand Slim Bootleg Button Closure Jeans Sz 36 (Made in USA)
> [IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/nRWcJT7s.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/nRWcJT7s.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> 
> Fray Italy Shirt estimate size 17
> [IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/TB6zJBgs.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/TB6zJBgs.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> 
> John W. Nordstrom 100% Egyptian Cotton F/C Shirt Sz 17x35
> [IMG][URL="https://i.imgur.com/FDSZ8e2s.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/FDSZ8e2s.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/OHmXT8ks.jpg
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/QEXOm66s.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/QEXOm66s.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/utqdDTzs.jpg
> 
> J. Crew B/D Shirt Sz Med (15-15.5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="https://i.imgur.com/5bjDm3Ys.jpg%5b/IMG"]https://i.imgur.com/5bjDm3Ys.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/Gjr45sgs.jpg
> 
> Gucci Small Tote/ Purse and Coach Logo Purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LNWOT Regimental Tie for Custom Tailor shop here in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what I will post on the exchange. I have a lot items to unload.


----------



## dkoernert

I'd been longing for a three-piece suit for a while now, and today I found one. Its a Hardy Amies cream herringbone tweed and will fit like a glove after I have the sleeves shortened a bit. The best part was, it was hanging on a seriously nice Aquascutum hanger and I managed to talk them into letting me keep that too.


----------



## gamma68

dkoernert said:


> I'd been longing for a three-piece suit for a while now, and today I found one. Its a Hardy Amies cream herringbone tweed and will fit like a glove after I have the sleeves shortened a bit. The best part was, it was hanging on a seriously nice Aquascutum hanger and I managed to talk them into letting me keep that too.


Pics, please


----------



## dkoernert

Ok here it is. Pics do not do it justice at all. Did I mention the pants are flat front? :aportnoy:




Also, a pic of the tie/braces haul I had earlier in the week:


----------



## ATL

This would be a complete brag, but it doesn't fit me. 44 L, which even with modern sizing is a bit too big and way too long. It's really nice, though, so I couldn't just leave it behind. Made in Italy by Lardini. Cashmere blend. 3-2.


----------



## halbydurzell

Nice tie haul!

Some good sweaters today. Grabbed a RL lambswool in green only to notice a big hole in the elbow and an old Woolrich size M that looked like it was stretched out to an XL.

But bought this Brooks Shetland. Kinda "Cosby" sweaterish but I think I'm going to make it work.


----------



## dkoernert

halbydurzell said:


> Nice tie haul!
> 
> Some good sweaters today. Grabbed a RL lambswool in green only to notice a big hole in the elbow and an old Woolrich size M that looked like it was stretched out to an XL.
> 
> But bought this Brooks Shetland. Kinda "Cosby" sweaterish but I think I'm going to make it work.


Great sweater! I don't think its Cosby-ish at all, its very wearable.


----------



## Acme

ATL said:


> Made in Italy by Lardini. Cashmere blend. 3-2.


Lardini is good stuff. It's a very rare find for me, and only items that were made in Italy for Brooks Brothers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> Great sweater! I don't think its Cosby-ish at all, its very wearable.


It's very something, but wearable isn't it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> It's very something, but wearable isn't it. Just my opinion.


My thought exactly - right adverb, wrong adjective.

I snagged a 100% lambswool LLB Commando sweater in hunter green today, excellent condition. I had even put this very item on my Christmas list. I guess if I end up getting one, I'll have one for the field and one for the town.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> It's very something, but wearable isn't it. Just my opinion.


I suppose I should have noted my hint of sarcasm :wink2:. I forget, after all, this is the internet.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Dec 21st 2013 Finds*

*Today's Find's*
1. Nordstrom Private Label Split Toe Loafer Made in Italy Sz 10.5
2. Hardy Amies London Charcoal Grey Center Vent 2 Button Sz 44
3. Angelico Black F/F Made in Italy Super 100'2 Sz 36
4. Murray's Toggery Shop Nantucket Island Made in USA Khaki Size 38
5. Polo by RL Big Logo Sz Lg
6. RLX Ralph Lauren Black Gold Shirt Sz Lg
7. Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino Hudson Taupe Sz 37x32
8. BB Brooks Flannel 80% Cotton 30% Wool Made in Hong Kong Sz Med
9. Stafford Performance Stripe Semi Spread Collar100% Pinpoint Non-Iron Shirt 16.5x34-35
10. Charvet Place Vendome (Slight discoloration that blends into the fabric)
11. Ermenegildo Zegna diamonds w/ Brand logo on blade
12. Ermenegildo Zegna Vintage 100% Wool Tie
13. Polo by RL Forest Green 100% Wool Tie
14. BB Makers Tartan Plaid All Silk Hand Made in USA
15. BB Makers Tartan Plaid All Wool Hand Made in USA
16. American Eagle Outfitters Cordury Coat/Jacket w/ elbow patches and plaid lining

*Other Find*
Prade Small Purse

I will post photos later. I am in a walking boot now.


----------



## dkoernert

^ Ouch! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## catside

Quick visit during swim meet netted a Paul Stuart tweed, an incredible Dunhill DB blazer, 2 buttons missing but they were in pockets, and a tartan Scottish cap with a removable pompon, I think I will wear it sans pompon. Total cost 14 bucks. Passed a nice 3/2 tweed from a local shop which now I think I should not have. There were so many tradly stuff alas I did not have time but also did not know what to do with since several stuff in past month had no takers in trading thread and I do not have time, or motivation to eBay. I even passed a Burberry trench for 24.99. Thanks to my consignor, I am not on the red first time this year, even after donating quite a bit to charity.
So, 30 years of thrifting and I finally learned to say no 
Happy festivus!


----------



## Vector Sum

Rock that bottle-stopper.



halbydurzell said:


> Nice tie haul!
> 
> Some good sweaters today. Grabbed a RL lambswool in green only to notice a big hole in the elbow and an old Woolrich size M that looked like it was stretched out to an XL.
> 
> But bought this Brooks Shetland. Kinda "Cosby" sweaterish but I think I'm going to make it work.


----------



## Tilton

Tilton said:


> I snagged a 100% lambswool LLB Commando sweater in hunter green today, excellent condition. I had even put this very item on my Christmas list. I guess if I end up getting one, I'll have one for the field and one for the town.


Amending this because once I looked at the sweater at home in natural light, I realized it was a chocolate brown but appeared greenish in the store. The brown will be great for bird hunting and is no longer offered in the crew neck model. Either way, it is much heavier than the Commando sweaters for sale at the local Bean store, so I guess they changed them at some point in between. I'll be lanolizing it soon. Best brag for me in a while because it is something specific that I was prepared to pay retail for in the near future rather than a run of the mill BB sport shirt. I also only thrift things in my size, so pickings are slim.


----------



## Monocle

dkoernert said:


> The best part was, it was hanging on a seriously nice Aquascutum hanger and I managed to talk them into letting me keep that too.


I've learned to always ask for the hanger if it is worthy. Sometimes I pull the ol' switcheroo. Is that bad?


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> I've learned to always ask for the hanger if it is worthy. Sometimes I pull the ol' switcheroo. Is that bad?


Don't try it in Alabama. I bought a Zegna suit that was still on its factory hanger. The lady made me remove the hanger. I told her that I would pay for it. She told me, " You need to go to Walmart and buy yo self a hanger!"


----------



## Acme

Monocle said:


> I've learned to always ask for the hanger if it is worthy. Sometimes I pull the ol' switcheroo. Is that bad?


What, pray tell, is "the ol' switcheroo?"


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> What, pray tell, is "the ol' switcheroo?"


I assume he means taking a jacket off of a Stafford hanger and putting in on a convenient Oxxford hanger prior to proceeding to checkout.


----------



## Monocle

Acme said:


> What, pray tell, is "the ol' switcheroo?"


As guessed, I will most certainly try to get away with the best hanger possible. This netted me 3 nice new thick wooden Beverly deluxe hangers recently. I am not ashamed in the least.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

They won't let you take the hangers around here, wood, wire, Oxxford, Stafford, JAB or Walmart.


----------



## hooker4186

It never hurts to ask though - I still request hangars when worth it at shops that have previously told me no - every once in a while you get a yes (though I think it does hels if you are buying a bunch of stuff or if you're a bit of a regular).


----------



## Takai

Only Blues today unfortunately
HSM 30's-40's Blue(not Navy) Wool car coat- Moths had gotten a hold of this unfortunately
Current-ish Oxxford Midnight suit coat- Fit like a glove, but unfortunately about 6 or so moth holes
BB White Block label White/Blue Seersucker jacket- Great shape, but unfortunately a 46R
Chipp Green Shetland-esque tweed SC- Hipster that was looking through jackets was wearing it, it was in fantastic shape, no crazy liner, he had no idea what he was wearing, and unfortunately I didnt have the cash on me to try and get it off him.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



Takai said:


> Chipp Green Shetland-esque tweed SC- Hipster that was looking through jackets was wearing it, it was in fantastic shape, no crazy liner, *he had no idea what he was wearing,* and unfortunately I didnt have the cash on me to try and get it off him.


I sometimes wonder how many true vintage gems end up crammed in the back of some closet after their irony has worn off. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## DaveS

Not quite clothing, so hope this is appropriate here.

This weekend, I found a Tusting Clipper Leather Satchel in perfect condition. Bid and paid $75 at a local Goodwill store auction for a bag that sells new for 399 pounds ($631 in US currency) in the UK!


----------



## Takai

Typhoid_Jones said:


> I sometimes wonder how many true vintage gems end up crammed in the back of some closet after their irony has worn off. :icon_headagainstwal


He did let me play with it a bit, and I noticed he'd not even cut the goodwill tag off below the fabric, so there was still a hunk of plastic jutting out of one shoulder. It made me quite sad, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Takai

Pictures of my Blues today
BB Seersucker
 
HSM Coat

Oxxford


I went looking for the pants for the Seersucker, and thought I'd found them, but what I found were a pair of thinner striped J Peterman seersucker in a slightly more grey-blue.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Drag about the SS trousers, but you can make a seersucker coat work as an odd jacket. Cream trousers work well. If it's a good price and fits you and you didn't get it, I would seriously consider going back. 3/2 sack seersucker jackets don't grow on trees.


----------



## ArtVandalay

+1

If nothing else, you'd have AAAC'ers (myself included) lining up to buy it on the exchange.


----------



## Takai

It's tagged a 46R, so I'll swing back by today and see if I can get it, last month there were a couple, one in this pattern, and one in a Pink stripe.


----------



## Tilton

Be glad you left the Oxxford. Don't get pulled in by the name - look at those quarters! and those lapels! Not a "timeless" looking jacket by any means. It apologetically dates itself.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Takai said:


> It's tagged a 46R, so I'll swing back by today and see if I can get it, last month there were a couple, one in this pattern, and one in a Pink stripe.


Please don't tell me that you left a pink seersucker 3/2 sack jacket that likely would have fit me. Please don't tell me that.


----------



## Takai

If I remember correctly it was J Crew and in right around a 48, which was why I opted to leave it. But now I know better, I'll make sure to grab them when I see them.

Also, would anyone be interested in a 2 button S09 BB Madison Saxxon Grey/Blue pin jacket in a 42R? I picked it up with hopes that BB might still have the fabric to make it a suit. If no one's interested I'll probably just run it back to the store. 
Here's a picture of the pattern/color.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0409_zpsutyq0mrp.jpg


----------



## 32rollandrock

Takai said:


> If I remember correctly it was J Crew and in right around a 48, which was why I opted to leave it. But now I know better, I'll make sure to grab them when I see them.


I don't know that you want to pick up _every_ seersucker jacket you see, and I might be alone in wanting pink (but I doubt it). With J. Crew sizing, a 48 is probably somewhere between 44 and 46.

If you do see 3/2 sacks in seersucker, they're almost always worth picking up, I think, so long as they're not stained or damaged. The only places I know that sell them anymore are O'Connell's and Press.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Mad props to Tweedydon for the BB Nailhead jacket. It's very nice and fits well.


----------



## Reuben

Honestly, 3/2 sacks in just about anything are worth picking up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I picked up a Hardy Amies Charcoal Grey Suit Sz 44 in very good, mint condition. It's not my size. But I figured I would put it on the exchange thread.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Since this was on the half price rack at Goodwill, and it fit my almost perfectly (one sleeve is .5" short) I decided to buy it. Fully canvassed/made-in-USA by union workers for a men's shop in MO. It has some of the most interesting fabric I've ever seen.


----------



## Hitch

Well bought Fiddler


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Ok. I've found several ladies/woman bags/pursues

1 Gucci small pursue
1 Burberry small pursue with small logo all over
1 Prada small pursue
1 Prada tan medium size pursue in some type fur in cow pattern
1 Coach logo all over medium size bag/pursue


----------



## Takai

So, I went back to grab the aforementioned Seersucker only to find that it had spawned. Sitting one grey jacket over was a 2 button blue grey 346 Brooks Seersucker jacket in a 46L from S08. I opted to leave it since it's likely that it will still be there if I need to go get it. The J Peterman pants I had found earlier were almost a perfect match, but they had a slightly narrower stripe. I did however pick up the 3/2 from earlier which is a 48R, and found the Woods and Brown tie I'd thought was gone. So, all in all not a bad trip.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Well done! That's thinking on your feet! 


Takai said:


> So, I went back to grab the aforementioned Seersucker only to find that it had spawned. Sitting one grey jacket over was a 2 button blue grey 346 Brooks Seersucker jacket in a 46L from S08. I opted to leave it since it's likely that it will still be there if I need to go get it. The J Peterman pants I had found earlier were almost a perfect match, but they had a slightly narrower stripe. I did however pick up the 3/2 from earlier which is a 48R, and found the Woods and Brown tie I'd thought was gone. So, all in all not a bad trip.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Came upon a suit valet (stand type). The blues part? 1. I have no room (or use...) for it and 2. My girlfriend, based on the discussion in the Ebay thread which I had shared with her, told me I'd need a divorce lawyer.

Unless someone tells me how to put it to use...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Came upon a suit valet (stand type). The blues part? 1. I have no room (or use...) for it and 2. My girlfriend, based on the discussion in the Ebay thread which I had shared with her, told me I'd need a divorce lawyer.
> 
> Unless someone tells me how to put it to use...


I hear they make great kindling. Mrs. 32 says the same thing...


----------



## Tilton

I once suffered somewhat similar comments w/r/t my fly fishing hobby. I noted that some men took up the hobby of philandering whereas I was only fishing and it was much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> I once suffered somewhat similar comments w/r/t my fly fishing hobby. I noted that some men took up the hobby of philandering whereas I was only fishing and it was much cheaper in the long run.


Philandery? I'd have thought fly fishing would be a more expensive hobby than stamp collecting. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Monocle

Blues: Passed on two newer Fitzgerald Harris Tweed 2-buttons in perfect condition. I'm always tempted by tweeds, but not all are created equal. Some are just not that attractive.


----------



## dkoernert

I stopped at a couple spots in Maryland (visiting family in Havre de Grace) and found a nice BB 3/2 sack suit in solid gray, a BB 3/2 sack navy blazer, and a Canadian made Paul Stuart navy chalkstripe suit. Prices are much higher up here than I am used to but I came away with some nice things. I passed on what appeared to be a pretty old Schott down vest with leather trim. I think I may have to go back for that.


----------



## Tilton

Acme said:


> Philandery? I'd have thought fly fishing would be a more expensive hobby than stamp collecting. :icon_scratch:


Google, friend. What you're thinking of is called "philately."


----------



## Takai

So, today on my way home from work I stopped by the shop to grab Ruben his seersucker, and while I was there I figured I'd poke around, and wound up coming up with several things unfortunately. Donegal patterned tweed walking hat Made in USA in an XL, Ben Silver Navy, Croco Calf surcingle, Torino teal cotton cord belt, and a silk needlepoint belt, light blue with yellow monkeys of all things. Also picked up a beautiful PRL Pocket square 70/30 Wool/silk blend with pheasants on it. The Hat will be on the exchange, and possibly the belts, not sure yet.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Thrift Store Shoe Finds*

*Brooks Brothers Makers x 3*
L to R
Green Diamonds, Tartan Plaid Silk, Tartan Plaid Wool



















E. Zegna

















Harold Powell Made in Italy









*Pursues/Totes*

Etienne Aigner









Prada Cow Pattern



























Prada Small

















Coach 

















Burberry 









Charvet 









Polo Blue Label Wool

















E. Zegna Wool









RLX Golf Polo


----------



## ArtVandalay

Women's purses. 

Ok.


----------



## rowanlane

We all have women we need to keep happy in our lives


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

In Canada, December 26th is "boxing day" and the Salvation Army had a 50% percent off sale on clothing (and other discounts throughout the store). Upon entering the store, I noticed a basket with glasses and eye glass cases. It turns out they had a BB hard eye glass case. In the suits/sports coats section, I found a Samuelsohn sport coat (not an orphan). As a bonus, it was my size. The Sammy cost a whole $3.50! Also got a North Face shirt for the same price.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Got out today. Stopped by my favoriate GW. Found

Tom James Check/Plaid BD Sz Med
Bonobos Fall River Chambray Shirt Sz XL
Faconnable Check Tie
Hermes Tie (Recent)

Pictures to follow soon.
*Bonobos*


----------



## Takai

Brags: Picked up a couple of interesting ties today(Holland and Sherry, Michaelson's, and one unnamed), as well as a pashmina scarf, and a bright yellow lambswool by Lee Wight? Also a fairly nice charcoal BB 1818 Madison Orphan that fits wonderfully, fortunately I just happen to have a pair of orphaned 1818 Madison trousers in the same color sitting at home. Also picked up a full formal set c.60's-70's, two bows, one cummerbund, and one set of cufflinks and studs still in their box with original price tags on them.

Blues: Beautiful Bally Tassel loafers that were too small (I am just destined never to own Bally's that fit just right)
Late 90's Zegna Su Misura Navy jacket, fit was excellent, but it was made with one of Zegna's "sport" fabrics, 96% wool, 2% polymide, 2% elastaine, which made the jacket feel really awful.
Beautiful Harris Tweed (Salt/Pepper herringbone with oatmeal pins) Unfortunately the fit just wasnt there for me, and the lining was terrible
Joseph Abboud 2button suit Tancheck, fit me alright, was in stellar condition, but I wasnt really feeling it for some reason.
Navy/Yellow pin Oxxford Flannel in a 46T, was looking at this for a certain someone, but with pants nowhere to be found, and the one moth hole somewhere really obnoxious, this got to stay on the shelf.


----------



## halbydurzell

Hit up Tweedy Don's favorite spot and copped this Andover Shop 3/2 blazer. I tried to buy their Brooks and Palm Beach hangers too and I think they thought I was nuts but gave me a free, no-name wood hanger anyway. That was nice.


----------



## Tilton

ArtVandalay said:


> Women's purses.
> 
> Ok.


While I somewhat doubt that the second Prada purse is real, if I found just one real Prada at a thrift (and for thrift prices), I'd be handed my thrift-anything-you-want-and-store-it-anywhere-in-the-house card on the spot, good for at least a decade.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Few finds while out today. Even found the jacket to what I considered a pair of orphan Tom James pants


Hickey Freeman 2 Button Loro Piana Super 120's Grey Suit Sz 46 (Recent. Available)

Tom James Executive Collection 2 Button Solid Heather Grey F/F Trousers Suit Sz 41R (Mint. Available)

Cole Haan Nike Air Madison British Tan Single Buckle Monk Sz 9.5M (Not available)

Aquascutum Dots Tie (Styled similar to Hermes)



I will post photos later.


----------



## Takai

Had a couple friends bail on hanging out after work today, so dropped by a shop, and found a couple things. J mclaughlin Martini embroidered belt, and a a Vanderbilt emblematic tie. Also a possible grail of grails, a really wonderful condition ST Dupont 24k Palladium belt, havent figured out if it's real or not, but the quality seems there.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Got a suit made with Super 110 Vitale Barberis Canonico, which will require some adjustments to the pants. It looks essentially new and may actually have been tailored by a local tailor. Granted, it's not trad.


----------



## gaseousclay

came across a Brooks Brothers leather jacket at the thrift store the other day for $12.99 in xl. Wondering if I should've purchased it and tried flipping it on ebay?


----------



## VaBeach

gaseousclay said:


> came across a Brooks Brothers leather jacket at the thrift store the other day for $12.99 in xl. Wondering if I should've purchased it and tried flipping it on ebay?


Just my size....


----------



## Reuben

VaBeach said:


> Just my size....


Mine, too.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Stafino Ricci Floral Pleated

































Boss Selection by Hugo Boss XL









Hickey Freeman Collection Boardroom Model Sz 46R

































Tom James Executive Collection Center Vent Pleated Sz 41R 

























Aquascutum of London


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, Tony! Some good finds.


----------



## Monocle

I've got my eye on that 46R suit Tony...

Today was a delicious day. These, And some more trad trade-bait for later. Nice to find my size.
>Sebago Handsewn Fringe Tassell
>Florsheim Imperial Scotch Grain


----------



## WillBarrett

A couple of Hickey Freeman orphans - hoping the coming days will bring good luck as people clean out the closets post-christmas.


----------



## AshScache

Had some good luck the other day thrifting Cleveland while my wife went bridesmaid dress shopping with her best friend--coming soon to the exchange:

AE buckle loafers in 10.5 a
Black Coach belt in 38
Blue suede BB belt in 34
Two tailored in USA tweeds, one with throat latch and elbow patches that need to be measured
BB 346 patchwork madras slacks in 38 x 30
beautiful orange chamois Woolrich camp shirt in L


Thrifting Cincinnati on Thursday...what will I find?


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> A couple of Hickey Freeman orphans - hoping the coming days will bring good luck as people clean out the closets post-christmas.


It has been slim pickings in the B'ham area lately. I am looking forward to people donating clothing for year-end tax deductions.


----------



## Takai

Forgot to post yesterday, but took a long lunch at work and stopped by a GW, and came away with some interesting ties, a Chelsea by RT, an antique Arrow silk tie made for the san Francisco art company, as well as one made by Roos bros illustrating the san fran cable cars. Then on my way home from an appointment I stopped by to grab some silk braces for a friend, and came away with a recent(s09) BB Regent Glenplaid made with E.thomas Wool/silk/linen fabric in a 38S, with full working buttons, unfortunately made in china, but fits great, and I'll be wearing it tonight.


----------



## Reuben

Hitting up the NC mountain thrift stores in the next couple days. Should be some good finds to be had, so fingers crossed!


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Hitting up the NC mountain thrift stores in the next couple days. Should be some good finds to be had, so fingers crossed!


I hope you do better than I did in the Stone Mountain / Snellville, GA, area. Very disappointing.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I hope you do better than I did in the Stone Mountain / Snellville, GA, area. Very disappointing.


Last time was good. It's a quite wealthy and old area. Couple BBGF orphans, NIB silk braces with ostrich tabs, matching cufflinks and tie bar with my initials, and a BB maroon paisley sack DJ. Too small and predated my presence on the forum, so I left it.


----------



## danielm

AshScache said:


> Had some good luck the other day thrifting Cleveland while my wife went bridesmaid dress shopping with her best friend--coming soon to the exchange:
> 
> AE buckle loafers in 10.5 a
> Black Coach belt in 38
> Blue suede BB belt in 34
> Two tailored in USA tweeds, one with throat latch and elbow patches that need to be measured
> BB 346 patchwork madras slacks in 38 x 30
> beautiful orange chamois Woolrich camp shirt in L
> 
> Thrifting Cincinnati on Thursday...what will I find?


That depends on where you shop... Ive been quite busy this week in the Cincinnati area... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Scored a wine coloured, lambs wool, v-neck sweater. The tag says Piccadilly, which I know nothing about, but the sweater looks good enough.


----------



## blacksby

brags:
-my 1st HT in an awesome brown, black, beige, blue, shmeckle...one of those times when I almost passed on a piece, got it home and it turned into my new favorite item...that's happened a few times now.
-BB merino ultra fine sweater
-2 j.crew casual ocbd's
total-18 beans
blues- no white ocbd's, and really bad shoes.


----------



## Flairball

I had another good score earlier in the month.









With the exception of the PS, everything you see was thrifted. LLB shirt & saffron coloured sweater, and a Winthrop & Wales wool tweed SC.


----------



## Takai

Blues that I may go back for, a pair of BB ocbd white with french cuffs, and a pair of black Lloyd and haig cap toe oxfords that were quite dry, but fit well. I just really don't need another pair of black shoes right now.


----------



## tuckspub

I felt this was perhaps the best place to ask this question. I found a great Canali suit at the thrift today, but just one problem. The suit fabric is in great condition but the lining of the trousers has staining, especially near the back, the fabric looks "aged" as in dull and brownish, as though the dry cleaning over the years has not removed all the dirt. I am not referring to one actual spot as though there was an accident, I wouldn't have gone near it if that was the case. It is just that the entire upper lining looks more of a dark creamy color as opposed to white. Is this because the synthetic material has aged?? The parts of the lining that were not in direct contact with the wearer are much lighter in color so that there is a contrast between the top areas of fabric and the lower.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Hickey Freeman Suit sold.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Stafino Ricci Floral Pleated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss Selection by Hugo Boss XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman Collection Boardroom Model Sz 46R (Sold to local member here in Dallas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom James Executive Collection Center Vent Pleated Sz 41R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquascutum of London


Hickey Freeman Collection Boardroom Model Sz 46R (Sold to local member here in Dallas).


----------



## Reuben

The blues were many and heartbreaking today: badly motheaten or orphaned Southwicks, Triplers, H. Freemans, Hickey Freemans, Golden Fleeces, and Red Label JAB. At least a dozen and a half high-quality canvased suits. Ruined Aldens, French Shriners, ect. Despite all this, I ended up with quite a haul:

Five new sweaters: a handwoven in Norway nordic, LL Bean cableknit wool, shetland cableknit, J. Crew Burgundy, and a Pendleton washable wool shetland cardigan









Red, creme, and navy houndstooth blazer with patch and flap pockets and a grey herring 3/2 sack jacket red-label JAB










Cabela's goose down vest in purple/red and a pair of made in England formal braces. While we're on the subject, what's the general view on Cabela's clothing, compared to say, LL Bean?









As far as things in not my size goes, how about two three-pieces, a 42R cricketeer blue pincord and a 40R-ish POW plaid with a red overcheck, bespoke and hand-tailored in Hong Kong:









Not enough? Two 42R 3/2 sacks, a local-brand tweed jacket and a JAB red-label suit in almost exactly the same fabric as the above 3-piece. Same overcheck, same scale, just a tiny touch darker:









See what I mean about the colors? Same red overcheck, same blue overcheck, same scale, just a touch more blue in the grey of the JAB sack and a touch more brown in the 3-piece:









Fun Alynn GTH emblematic and a harris cap. The fabric used in this hat is easily the most complex and colorful harris tweed I've seen, I wish I coulda found a whole jacket made of it. Between one sale and another going on at GW, paid for the hat with a quarter and got change back.









See what I mean about this fabric? Lots of flecks of color and great subtle striping









Oh, also came across these little beauties, size 12D, in the back corner of a consignment shop:









$70 for a modern JAB sports coat, $30 for a moth-eaten sweater, $20+ for a tie, and only $17 for shell longwings. Never heard of Keith Highlander shoes, though.


----------



## Tilton

Cabelas, even to this day, makes some very good stuff and some very crappy stuff. Judge for yourself, but their Gore-Tex uninsulated parkas are quite good, especially for the price. They used to have a windproof shooting sweater that was identical to the Beretta version in every way, but I think it has changed recently.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben, such a good haul!


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> what's the general view on Cabela's clothing, compared to say, LL Bean?


The woolens I have bought or thrifted over the years have held up really well.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

tuckspub said:


> I felt this was perhaps the best place to ask this question. I found a great Canali suit at the thrift today, but just one problem. The suit fabric is in great condition but the lining of the trousers has staining, especially near the back, the fabric looks "aged" as in dull and brownish, as though the dry cleaning over the years has not removed all the dirt. I am not referring to one actual spot as though there was an accident, I wouldn't have gone near it if that was the case. It is just that the entire upper lining looks more of a dark creamy color as opposed to white. Is this because the synthetic material has aged?? The parts of the lining that were not in direct contact with the wearer are much lighter in color so that there is a contrast between the top areas of fabric and the lower.


Have the lining replaced or removed. Otherwise the suit sounds like it's in great condition from what you have described.


----------



## CMDC

Blues was a woman who looked to be picking to flip rifling through the men's section. Most of what she had looked to be nothing of interest--except for the LLB Norwegian sweater that may have been my size. I started rapid fire browsing to make sure she didn't get anything else good. At another thrift, orphan DB Brioni suit coat.

On the plus size, my first Samuelsohn suit, a really nice flannel glenplaid for Wm Fox of DC. Also a Kiton tie.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

A few recent finds tonight while out running errands

Joseph & Feis Navy 2 Button 100% Wool Center Vent Blazer Sz 42R
Oxxford Clothes Super 120's Benjamin II Sz 46
Ermenegildo Zegna Trofeo Fabric Center Vent Sz 44
Nino Cerruti Paris Grey Plaid Dual Vent Sport Coat 40R
Charvet Place Vendome Jacquired Tie


----------



## WillBarrett

Good to know about Cabela's for weekend wear. I'll keep them in mind - if LLB and LE (hell, even Patagonia) are going to be made offshore, no need to worry about shopping with Cabela's.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Made a quick stop today and found a nice Navy striped Brioni Suit size 48 long. Also picked up j Crew flannel lined barn jacket, Brooks Brothers longsleeve plaid
Shirt, Dunham
Shoes. Been a good week found nice Allen Edmonds Brentwoods, Tyrwhitt tie, Bills Kkaki driving twills, several BB slim fit non iron shirts, and several
Pairs of Zanella pants.


----------



## Takai

Stopped by one of my shops since it's day before the big sale they usually stock up on stuff, and walked away with two keepers, and one which will be returned. 
Brags: BB Madison Saxxon Grey/Blue windowpane 3/2 SC from S09 in a 38S
BB Brooksease Navy Blazer from S05 in a 40R, this unfortunately needs the lining repaired in a few places, but it will be very nice once repaired

Blues:The two Lacoste polos, and BB Shirts I went to get were long gone it appears, and a NWOT Pal Zileri black orphan in a 44R which will be going back (needed one more item to get my points for the day)


----------



## dan46er

Salvation Army... Polo RL Chinos, NWT Izod polo shirt, Hilfiger Chinos all in decent condition.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

This morning finds

Hugo Boss Red Label (Main Line) Very, Very light Grey Dual Vent Sz 46R
Oxford Cloths (Shade of Blue) Center vent Sz 46
H. Freeman Blue Stripe Grey Flannel Sz 41 (Stunning)
Robert Talbott Blue F/C Bespoke Tone Stripe Sz Med 
NOS J&M Tassel Black Made in Italy Sz 10.5D


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Went to the usual places and only found a recent HSM GT. 

At least once every time I go thrifting someone mistakes me for the staff. Today it was a vagrant girl with facial tattoos that scared the crap out of me. I helped her find some thermals


----------



## Acme

^Thermals in Gulf Breeze? :icon_scratch:

At least the cashiers don't keep asking you if you'd like the senior discount. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Acme

I was in Cleveland OH over Christmas break and had a half a day open to hit a few shops.

My first score out of the gate, at the first place I stopped, was a pair of Nettleton shell longwings in really nice condition. It seemed like a good omen, but in reality I was in for a case of the blues.

After finding the shell longwings, I hit the suit rack only to find the Oxxford suit with mothholes, the J Press Presidential glen check orphan (pants nowhere to be found), and the lady who had already grabbed every tweed on the rack and put it into her shopping cart.

Two of the stores I'd intended to visit have gone out of business since my last visit to Cleveland this summer. This included the store with two long racks full of $2 blazers, where I'd previously scored an excellent Oxxford Onwentsia houndstooth tweed.

At the SA in downtown Cleveland, two homeless people were having a rather raucous conversation near the shirt rack. The lady was recounting a long and angry story about how the Chinese restaurant she'd walked a couple of miles to reach had refused to serve her. After they kicked her out, she noticed her $20 bill had gone missing, and she thought she'd lost it in the restaurant, only to later find that she'd somehow dropped it down the inside of her pants. This tale led to a short exposition on why she's really glad she's been off the crack for several weeks now, as she no longer suffers from the debilitating condition known as "crack butt."

At the Unique on Lorain, I had the best hipster sighting of the year. Really. He was wearing a tweed half Norfolk jacket, and grey flannel plus fours. Under the plus fours he had on green socks with a purple stripe. On his head was a patchwork tweed flat cap with a fuzzy ball on top, and on his chin he wore a beard that would do Al-Qaeda proud. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and assumed he'd just come from a meeting of the local highland games organizing committee.

Sigh. Here's hoping things are looking up in the new year.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Having read member Acme's holiday season's tale of thrift store blues, I find myself in the throes of some sort of situational depression. I'm reminded of those old Buck Owen's lyrics, "If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all, Gloom, despair and agony on me!"


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> This tale led to a short exposition on why she's really glad she's been off the crack for several weeks now, as she no longer suffers from the debilitating condition known as "crack butt".


I'm confused. If your butt doesn't have a crack, isn't that a problem?


----------



## Patrick06790

Went to the Treasure Trove here in McLean, Va., which used to be pretty good. They have trimmed their men's selection down to one carousel and a few stray suits and jackets on wall-mounted hooks. What little is of interest is massively overpriced.


----------



## WillBarrett

Pair of merlot Bass weejuns, made in USA - 9D and near perfect shape. Up for sale soon.


----------



## Takai

I almost forgot, I did come across a blazer with very nice buttons that I think I will be going back for.



Solid cast brass, unfortunately missing one of the front buttons, but the remaining set are very nice, what do you think? Should I grab it for the buttons, or leave it be?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Hugo Boss Red Label (Main Line) Sz 46L

















Oxford Cloths Sz 46R

















E. Zegna Euro 54 (Not sure US Size

























J&M Cellini Vintage Deadstock Made In Italy Sz 10.5D

















Charvet Jacquard 

















Robert Talbott Bespoke


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Acme said:


> ^Thermals in Gulf Breeze? :icon_scratch:
> 
> At least the cashiers don't keep asking you if you'd like the senior discount. :icon_headagainstwal


We had a nasty cold snap last night and the night before.

Hahahaha thanks for that laugh


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Culwell & Son (Local Dallas Tailor) Sport Coat Dual Vent Fratelli Tallia Di Delfino Super 120's 17.5 Microns Wool Sz 44R

















Lauren Ralph Lauren Tartesall Plaid Sport Coat w/ Elbow Patches Sz 43R

























Brooks Brothers 1818 Sport Coat 100% Camel Hair Center Vent Sz 43L (Additional Photos Coming Soon)









Bobby Jones golfing player logo all over silk tiem made in Itlay (Similar to Hermes or salvatore ferragamo) 

























New England Classic Sero golf ball and tee all over silk tie









Brooks Brothers 1818 Sport Coat 100% Camel Hair Center Vent Sz 43L (Additional Photos Coming Soon)









AE Manchester Black Tassel Wingtip loafer Sz 12 (Additional Photos Coming Soon)


----------



## Takai

Finally decided to get off my rump and return an orphan I'd gotten before christmas. In exchange for my BB Saxxon orphan I was rewarded by the thirfting gods with the following.

Brags: 
NWOT Jack Victor Guncheck SC in a 46R for a friend
Unnamed Navy/Maroon/White stripe Braces for the same friend
Ties
Madder Bert Pulitzer for S5A
Kenzo Paris(I could've sworn this was an old Gianni Versace)
A beautiful dark purple Paisley "The Debonair tie" Made in England
Current Lanvin 
An interesting Sero New Haven With a mix of a Fox hunting scene and a paisley print
Also an ostrich belt with a sterling tip

But unfortunately the thrifting gods were not pleased with how long it had taken me to return said orphan to the fold, and taunted me with these two


Both Current (2013) Samuelsohn Orphans, both NWT, both 42R/36W. The Pin was made with LP Super 130s Tasmanian, the brown Super 100s, retail on the pin was 1500, the brown was 1000, unfortunately no pants were to be found for either., and it violated my code to pick up either of them.

Of lesser interest was a nice Gitman Bros stripe shirt that almost fit, but had a pocket, so I opted to leave it.

Total spent today: 3.80$


----------



## ArtVandalay

Two 3/2 sack suit jackets in my size - one vintage Brooks and one H. Freeman/Sons. No sign of the trousers.


----------



## Tilton

Takai said:


> Finally decided to get off my rump and return an orphan I'd gotten before christmas. In exchange for my BB Saxxon orphan I was rewarded by the thirfting gods with the following.
> 
> Brags:
> NWOT Jack Victor Guncheck SC in a 46R for a friend
> Unnamed Navy/Maroon/White stripe Braces for the same friend
> Ties
> Madder Bert Pulitzer for S5A
> Kenzo Paris(I could've sworn this was an old Gianni Versace)
> A beautiful dark purple Paisley "The Debonair tie" Made in England
> Current Lanvin
> An interesting Sero New Haven With a mix of a Fox hunting scene and a paisley print
> Also an ostrich belt with a sterling tip
> 
> But unfortunately the thrifting gods were not pleased with how long it had taken me to return said orphan to the fold, and taunted me with these two
> 
> 
> Both Current (2013) Samuelsohn Orphans, both NWT, both 42R/36W. The Pin was made with LP Super 130s Tasmanian, the brown Super 100s, retail on the pin was 1500, the brown was 1000, unfortunately no pants were to be found for either., and it violated my code to pick up either of them.
> 
> Of lesser interest was a nice Gitman Bros stripe shirt that almost fit, but had a pocket, so I opted to leave it.
> 
> Total spent today: 3.80$


Is that figure your total subtracting the credit for the jacket? If not, your items are averaging under $0.30?! I want in on that.

Today I found a great condition pair of C&J for Peal black pennies. Brand new soles on them that had clearly never been worn even on hardwood floors. Unfortunately, for $22 and a size 10, I had to leave them behind.


----------



## Takai

Tilton said:


> Is that figure your total subtracting the credit for the jacket? If not, your items are averaging under $0.30?! I want in on that.
> 
> Today I found a great condition pair of C&J for Peal black pennies. Brand new soles on them that had clearly never been worn even on hardwood floors. Unfortunately, for $22 and a size 10, I had to leave them behind.


Alas that is total with credit. Total without the credit would've been somewhere around 12. It was 50% off everything, so everything except the jacket was .50-1$


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Tilton said:


> Is that figure your total subtracting the credit for the jacket? If not, your items are averaging under $0.30?! I want in on that.
> 
> Today I found a great condition pair of C&J for Peal black pennies. Brand new soles on them that had clearly never been worn even on hardwood floors. Unfortunately, for $22 and a size 10, I had to leave them behind.


I would live to have a pair C&J in that size. If you happen to pass bye the shoes again I would purchase them from if you were to buy them.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Takai said:


> Finally decided to get off my rump and return an orphan I'd gotten before christmas. In exchange for my BB Saxxon orphan I was rewarded by the thirfting gods with the following.
> 
> Brags:
> NWOT Jack Victor Guncheck SC in a 46R for a friend
> Unnamed Navy/Maroon/White stripe Braces for the same friend
> Ties
> Madder Bert Pulitzer for S5A
> Kenzo Paris(I could've sworn this was an old Gianni Versace)
> A beautiful dark purple Paisley "The Debonair tie" Made in England
> Current Lanvin
> An interesting Sero New Haven With a mix of a Fox hunting scene and a paisley print
> Also an ostrich belt with a sterling tip
> 
> But unfortunately the thrifting gods were not pleased with how long it had taken me to return said orphan to the fold, and taunted me with these two
> 
> 
> Both Current (2013) Samuelsohn Orphans, both NWT, both 42R/36W. The Pin was made with LP Super 130s Tasmanian, the brown Super 100s, retail on the pin was 1500, the brown was 1000, unfortunately no pants were to be found for either., and it violated my code to pick up either of them.
> 
> Of lesser interest was a nice Gitman Bros stripe shirt that almost fit, but had a pocket, so I opted to leave it.
> 
> Total spent today: 3.80$


 I picked up a Sero golf themed tie.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Hit a couple spots today and came away with:
-Allen Edmonds Saddle Oxfords Brown size 11
-Cole Haan Nike Air NWOB slide on loafers
-2 pair of Zanella Slacks
- Canali Navy blue suit beautiful!!!
- 2 j crew crewneck 100% wool sweaters.
- Beautiful Conwell Sweater
- 2 pairs of NWT Charleston Khakis size 36 $77 retail
Tag.
- Canali Dress pants
- Orvis Olive Flat front Khaki
- 2 Jhane Barnes ties
- belts by Martin Dingman and tommy Bahama.


----------



## Takai

My ties and other accessories from the past bit.

L-R Top- Beylerian Paris, Bert Pulitzer, Lanvin, Holland and Sherry
Bottom- The Debonair tie, Sero, Chelsea by Talbott, Roos Bros



RT Best of Class Handsewn, Unknown, Kenzo Paris


Silk Braces- Unknown, Elastic Braces- Unknown, Etro OTC, Bugatchi Midcalf Dots


----------



## drlivingston

I just wanted to send a hearty thank you to tonyanthony and takai. Your enthusiasm for this thread has really energized me to keep seeking that hidden treasure within the mountains of Stafford and Haggar. Keep up the good work and keep posting your finds!


----------



## Ekphrastic

Takai said:


> Finally decided to get off my rump and return an orphan I'd gotten before christmas. In exchange for my BB Saxxon orphan I was rewarded by the thirfting gods with the following.
> 
> Brags:
> NWOT Jack Victor Guncheck SC in a 46R for a friend
> Unnamed Navy/Maroon/White stripe Braces for the same friend
> Ties
> Madder Bert Pulitzer for S5A
> Kenzo Paris(I could've sworn this was an old Gianni Versace)
> A beautiful dark purple Paisley "The Debonair tie" Made in England
> Current Lanvin
> An interesting Sero New Haven With a mix of a Fox hunting scene and a paisley print
> Also an ostrich belt with a sterling tip
> 
> But unfortunately the thrifting gods were not pleased with how long it had taken me to return said orphan to the fold, and taunted me with these two
> 
> 
> Both Current (2013) Samuelsohn Orphans, both NWT, both 42R/36W. The Pin was made with LP Super 130s Tasmanian, the brown Super 100s, retail on the pin was 1500, the brown was 1000, unfortunately no pants were to be found for either., and it violated my code to pick up either of them.
> 
> Of lesser interest was a nice Gitman Bros stripe shirt that almost fit, but had a pocket, so I opted to leave it.
> 
> Total spent today: 3.80$


Well, the pinstriped jacket would be out, but does the brown jacket have enough texture to pull duty as an odd jacket?


----------



## Takai

Ekphrastic said:


> Well, the pinstriped jacket would be out, but does the brown jacket have enough texture to pull duty as an odd jacket?


Yes and no, it's kind of an odd light barlycorn, so I think it _could _work, but I have far too many in my closet as is to justify adding another that I'll have to answer for.

@Dr. L- Thank you for the compliment, and it's always wonderful when you dig through all the racks to come up with something just perfect and magnificent.


----------



## ATL

In Charlottesville, VA, for a wedding and found this. It looks amazing for being 80 years old. But, of course, it doesn't fit, so it will probably be making its way to the exchange/ebay. 

Sorry for the terrible hotel pics.


----------



## dan46er

Blue: Picked up a very nice BB OCBD at the Goodwill yesterday only to discover a pair of small tears in the right sleeve...


















And a tie that needs to be cleaned...


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> In Charlottesville, VA, for a wedding and found this. It looks amazing for being 80 years old.


Were you referring to the jacket or the bedspread?


----------



## Hitch

New with tags Marks&Spencer linen pants, beautiful HF suit for Nordstrom and fantastic Burberry tweed jacket - all just off size arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

drlivingston said:


> Were you referring to the jacket or the bedspread?


Burrrrrnn!


----------



## ATL

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Burrrrrnn!


Red Roof Inn's finest.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> Red Roof Inn's finest.


They had the exact same spread last week at the La Quinta in Snellville, GA. Can we get an Embassy Suites up in that neck of the woods??


----------



## Tilton

ATL said:


> Red Roof Inn's finest.


Spent many nights in that Red Roof Inn. My preference is for the Omni on the mall, but I'm not much of a planner and it books up quick on good weekends. At least Red Roof Inn is just around the corner from Christian's and The Virginian and it's not like I go anywhere but those two places when I'm there anyway.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> Spent many nights in that Red Roof Inn. My preference is for the Omni on the mall, but I'm not much of a planner and it books up quick on good weekends. At least Red Roof Inn is just around the corner from Christian's and The Virginian and it's not like I go anywhere but those two places when I'm there anyway.


I was raised in C'ville and the thought of Christians is making my mouth water (though Crozet pizza may be a little better). My wife and I made a run up there this weekend just to get Bodos Bagels and have lunch at Baja Bean. There is so much good dining on the downtown mall its ridiculous. Last time I thrifted up there it was bone dry. There used to be a Salvation Army store over near the airport across from Forest Lakes and close enough to the money in Earlysville that produced some good finds. I think it closed down though.


----------



## ATL

dkoernert said:


> I was raised in C'ville and the thought of Christians is making my mouth water (though Crozet pizza may be a little better). My wife and I made a run up there this weekend just to get Bodos Bagels and have lunch at Baja Bean. There is so much good dining on the downtown mall its ridiculous. Last time I thrifted up there it was bone dry. There used to be a Salvation Army store over near the airport across from Forest Lakes and close enough to the money in Earlysville that produced some good finds. I think it closed down though.


Bone dry is right. This piece was found on the mall at some tiny shop in a basement. And I'm now addicted to Bodos. Insanely good. We also ate at lunch at the small crepe stand near the mall -- amazing food.

I did some research on the jacket to prep it for sale:



> John Kellogg was born in upstate New York in 1876 to a second-generation linseed oil baron and grew up in the family mansion (https://www.uslister.com/listings/property/single-family/21562333.html). He followed his father and grandfather into the family business, appearing through the years in the census for his hometown, Amsterdam, NY, which is located upstate, just to the northwest of Albany.
> 
> In 1930, Kellogg decided he needed a bespoke dinner jacket, so he walked down to Church Street and visited Mr. Brown, a merchant tailor who had first opened up shop in the city around 1908, moving to the city from Canada, where he began a lifetime in clothes as a 13-year-old apprentice. He was to retire 14 years later after having spent 39 years making clothes for Amsterdam residents at three different locations, but in 1930, he was likely riding high from his recent relocation to a larger space (and a move away from Railroad Street).
> 
> The point of all this? Kellogg's jacket, made for him in September of 1930, has an incredible backstory; and for being more than 80 years old, it is in fantastic condition. Kellogg must not have worn this very often, and I don't know how it was stored, but it must have been packed away very carefully.


The condition of the liner is pretty amazing:


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert said:


> I was raised in C'ville and the thought of Christians is making my mouth water (though Crozet pizza may be a little better). My wife and I made a run up there this weekend just to get Bodos Bagels and have lunch at Baja Bean. There is so much good dining on the downtown mall its ridiculous. Last time I thrifted up there it was bone dry. There used to be a Salvation Army store over near the airport across from Forest Lakes and close enough to the money in Earlysville that produced some good finds. I think it closed down though.


Bodo's... oh, Bodo's. Nothing compares.

Crozet Pizza is good pizza, but Christian's is a religion.

Also - all that way and you ate at Baja Bean?! Woof. Been there many times, and never eaten the food.

At one point in time, just a few years ago, C'ville had the highest restaurant to population ratio in the US, but I don't know if that's still true.

Never bothered trying to thrift there, usually just too busy to fit it in.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> Bodo's... oh, Bodo's. Nothing compares.
> 
> Crozet Pizza is good pizza, but Christian's is a religion.
> 
> Also - all that way and you ate at Baja Bean?! Woof. Been there many times, and never eaten the food.
> 
> At one point in time, just a few years ago, C'ville had the highest restaurant to population ratio in the US, but I don't know if that's still true.
> 
> Never bothered trying to thrift there, usually just too busy to fit it in.


All very good points. I would choose Christians over Crozet any day, I suppose I should say Crozet is different, not better. I've only eaten at the Christians downtown a handful of times. My family lived up in Forest Lakes and they opened a Christians in a strip mall right across the street so we usually ordered from there. It was never quite as good as the downtown location. We drove up there to meet up with some old friends, it was their choice to eat at Baja, not ours. I still like the food but like you said there are so many other good places.

On Bodos: last time I was there with my boss at a Boars Head event, I slipped away to Bodos for breakfast and ate 3 bagel sandwiched in one sitting. It is that good.


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert said:


> All very good points. I would choose Christians over Crozet any day, I suppose I should say Crozet is different, not better. I've only eaten at the Christians downtown a handful of times. My family lived up in Forest Lakes and they opened a Christians in a strip mall right across the street so we usually ordered from there. It was never quite as good as the downtown location. We drove up there to meet up with some old friends, it was their choice to eat at Baja, not ours. I still like the food but like you said there are so many other good places.
> 
> On Bodos: last time I was there with my boss at a Boars Head event, I slipped away to Bodos for breakfast and ate 3 bagel sandwiched in one sitting. It is that good.


Christian's on the Corner was my jam. I've only eaten at the downtown mall location twice.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Gentleman, I have been searching for an *ivory dinner jacket* since almost this time last year with little luck. If you see any or have one laying around, *please PM me!* I wear ~*40R*. It needs to be tropical weight, one button, and with peak or shawl lapels. I will compensate you for your valuable time and effort.


----------



## CMDC

As it is a slow time here at work, I did my northern Virginia route yesterdary. I haven't done it for months because the Goodwills had proven to be lousy and the Value Village in that area had begun insane pricing. Probably been 6 months since I was out there. Turned out to be a really productive trip. Hilditch and Key, Paul Stuart, and 2 Tyrwhitt shirts plus a few ties for me. In addition to today's listing on the exchange, coming cashmere sweaters by Alan Paine and Canali plus a couple sportcoats including an Orvis 3/2 Harris Tweed sack.

On the downside was an episode which I despise at thrifts--"Register shopping"--i.e. waiting until check out to decide what you really want, coupled with haggling over pricing, etc.


----------



## Tilton

I saw that Hilditch and Key on Glebe - not my size, though. Did you pick up the like-new Sameulsohn corduroy SC on Columbia Pike? It was nice.


----------



## CMDC

Tilton said:


> I saw that Hilditch and Key on Glebe - not my size, though. Did you pick up the like-new Sameulsohn corduroy SC on Columbia Pike? It was nice.


Oh crap, I missed that. I went through their jackets really quickly and haphazardly. Way too many odd jackets packed too tightly. Any idea of the size--if it's in my range I may go back.


----------



## Tilton

I'm thinking it was a 40 or 42R. It was on the Women's Boutique rack next to the guardrail over the stairwell. It was priced like the rest of the men's jackets.


----------



## CMDC

Aha. That's how I missed it. I never look through the women's stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Tilton

Me either, but I spotted an interesting LE shell on that rack and then rifled through the rest. Good luck.


----------



## Hitch

All blues, Burberry grey flannel suit, too small ,by a hair, same for a Pendelton SC with elbow patches and a Southwick tweed


----------



## dkoernert

I hit a bunch of shops today and didn't see too much but I did snag a nice 3/2 sack Corbin tweed jacket for myself.


----------



## CMDC

Even though lots of you like critter pants, I came across a pair that was a just a bit too much--so I left 'em. Brown seersucker critter pants w/chocolate labs. About 34 x 32. If this is intriguing I can go back and grab 'em. Flat front, no cuff.


----------



## AshScache

CMDC said:


> Even though lots of you like critter pants, I came across a pair that was a just a bit too much--so I left 'em. Brown seersucker critter pants w/chocolate labs. About 34 x 32. If this is intriguing I can go back and grab 'em. Flat front, no cuff.


Too small, womp womp....


----------



## Reuben

Couple decent finds today:









Harris Tweed overcoat, Chester Barrie cashmere jacket, Ralph Lauren flannelly-madras shirt, and Brooks critter trousers.










Also snagged all six of these for $3, right as they were getting pulled out of their donation bag and tagged. Been looking for a striped knit tie after seeing Orange Fury rocking that burgundy and white one in WIWT. I still kinda feel like I'm wearing a sock as a necktie whenever I go out in a knit, but I'm getting over it.

Blues include an absolutely beautiful rainbow barleycorn harris tweed, devastated by moths, and a beautiful Chipp tweed . . . being worn by a middle-aged gent browsing some other jackets.

Possible blues or brag teaser: Was told by several ladies working the Catholic hospital thrift store that a gentleman scheduled an entire truckload of clothes to be delivered on Friday. Could be good.

Finally, what do y'all think of these velvet slippers? They're almost certainly not real Gucci, but they seem solidly constructed fakes. Leather soles, leather lining, nice looking velvet.


----------



## Dr. D

CMDC said:


> Even though lots of you like critter pants, I came across a pair that was a just a bit too much--so I left 'em. Brown seersucker critter pants w/chocolate labs. About 34 x 32. If this is intriguing I can go back and grab 'em. Flat front, no cuff.


I have found embroidered cords to be the most coveted item I have ever posted on the exchange. A few weeks back I posted a few pair of Beans boot cords and I was flooded with more than a dozen requests, particularly from smaller sized folks. If I find more in good condition I wouldn't hesitate to pick them up, especially if they were under $10.


----------



## drlivingston

If those Guccis are fakes, they are very high-quality fakes. Are the uppers stitched to the soles or glued?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> If those Guccis are fakes, they are very high-quality fakes. Are the uppers stitched to the soles or glued?


They certainly seem to be high quality. I don't see any obvious stitching, thought I don't see any on my Peale opera pumps either, and _they_ certainly aren't fake. The slippers appear to only have half-insoles, not full ones, so I'd think the blake stitching would be evident if it existed. There *are* a few nails attaching the heel, a rubber/leather combo consisting of around several stacked layers of leather before a thin rubber layer and then the combo layer, and three at the toe as well. I'd assume those are there to help slow the wear of the sole there?

The lining, roping, and uppers seem to be possibly hand-stitched together at the throat, because it's a touch irregular and imperfect. On the other hand, I could be wrong there. The reasons I suspect they aren't real are:

1) they don't fit anything like the size marked on the sole. They're marked a 9 but fit my size 10-10.5 foot quite well. Could be wonky Italian sizing, though?

2) The only place I can find see the Gucci logo or name is on the sole. The coat of arms on the inside of the heel doesn't appear to be related to Gucci.

3) There's no marking, serial number, size, nothin', on the lining of the shoe.

4) I can't find record of Gucci making this particular model of shoe or offering an embroidery process.

Where would you suggest going from here, Doc? Have any resident Gucci experts on the boards? Should I check with RogerP to see if his shoe knowledge extends this far?


----------



## Tilton

If you wear a 10 and they fit when sized as 9, they're on target for Gucci loafer sizing. I'm not a Gucci expert but I've worn plenty of Gucci loafers in my day and unless they're more recent (maybe 2010 or so or newer), one size down is the general rule. Nail pattern would probably be your best bet. Also, I couldn't tell you fake/real, but that's a pretty un-Gucci font for the embroidery.


----------



## Tilton

Forgot to note: I've seen Gucci albert slippers before, but they all had a quilted footbed and the sewn-in label (I have sewn-in labels on a pair of loafers as well). However, worth noting the embossed logo looks like a lot of trouble for a fake.

RogerP doesn't wear Gucci as far as I know - try Doc Damage. He'll be your man unless there's someone creeping on here with a wealth of Gucci knowledge and a low post count.


----------



## catside

Spoopoker on the other forum is a consigner of high end stuff and knows these things, check with him. he is a helpful dude.


----------



## Reuben

catside said:


> Spoopoker on the other forum is a consigner of high end stuff and knows these things, check with him. he is a helpful dude.


Thanks, I guess it's time to get an account over there. They've found a home already at this point, but I'm still interested in knowing exactly what I found.


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up these very nice Alden 8.5 B/D cap toe bals today for the princely sum of $5.99.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Picked up these very nice Alden 8.5 B/D cap toe bals today for the princely sum of $5.99.


Lord have mercy. and in my size.

If you found those in my neighborhood, I'm going to flip...


----------



## LookinSharp24

Hey guys, new here but member at other forum.. Do we have any Westchester county NY thrifters here


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> If you found those in my neighborhood, I'm going to flip...


Jimmie Hale Mission store in Eastwood.:icon_smile:


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Jimmie Hale Mission store in Eastwood.:icon_smile:


Not my neighborhood yet, but I've yet to see a pair of Aldens in the wild.

Saw a couple of nice shirts at JH in Pinson. Might try to get back over for them this weekend.


----------



## drlivingston

Have you ever been to the Clothes Horse in Vestavia?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Have you ever been to the Clothes Horse in Vestavia?


No, I've not - should I?


----------



## drlivingston

It is a secret place of mine that I should guard more closely. lol Google it... you will thank me for it. It is a consignment shop that only handles brand names. I am like a kid in a candy store when I walk in there. On Monday, I bought three pairs of NWT Bills Khakis shorts (I know.. a bit early) for $20 total. A made in Italy Hugo Boss linen sport coat set me back $7.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> It is a secret place of mine that I should guard more closely. lol Google it... you will thank me for it. It is a consignment shop that only handles brand names. I am like a kid in a candy store when I walk in there. On Monday, I bought three pairs of NWT Bills Khakis shorts (I know.. a bit early) for $20 total. A made in Italy Hugo Boss linen sport coat set me back $7.


I'd seen the signs for it but good to know how it works. I'll check it out next chance I get.


----------



## CMDC

You guys need to explain to me why Birmingham is such a goldmine. I'm amazed at what you find down there.


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben said:


> They certainly seem to be high quality. I don't see any obvious stitching, thought I don't see any on my Peale opera pumps either, and _they_ certainly aren't fake.


FWIW, pumps are almost always made with cemented construction, even very high-end ones from Edward Green and the like. They do it that way so they're as light, flexible, and close-fitting as possible. I think I've possibly seen a pair or two from Cole Haan that were Blake stitched, but otherwise every pair I've seen was cemented.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> You guys need to explain to me why Birmingham is such a goldmine. I'm amazed at what you find down there.


Ditto.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> Picked up these very nice Alden 8.5 B/D cap toe bals today for the princely sum of $5.99.


I have those in black. It would be nice to have them in brown. If you want to sell them ....


----------



## CMDC

Forgot to mention this blues from the other day--Chipp tux with tails--jacket only and numerous holes.


----------



## Patrick06790

Major blues today — four old BB 346 suits, including one in tan covert cloth (or something very like it) that all had a "custom made for so-and-so" label. One medium grey pinstripe; charcoal grey pinstripe; plain charcoal; and the tan. The jackets all fit; the pants would have needed to have the legs shortened, ditto the jacket sleeves. All very doable.

But — the seats of the all the grey trousers were shiny; one was worn almost to the point of being threadbare.

And I was on my way to the checkout with the tan when I noticed, in the natural light from the window, what appeared to be the dried contents of about half a cup of coffee on the right lower front quarter. Coffee stains can be dealt with at the time of the spill; I am skeptical about getting it out some years — or even decades — later.


----------



## WillBarrett

Birmingham is like any other city, I suppose - but a handful of strong old money neighborhoods keep the donations flowing.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Saw about 7-8 pairs of Allen Edmonds brogue tassel loafers in size 11d tonight. Mix of black and brown and all in good shape. 

If any Cincy area guys are interested they're at the Goodwill on Beechmont at 275.


----------



## LookinSharp24

Thoughts on this?



100% cashmere


----------



## ATL

^ I want it.


----------



## Hitch

Snagged some nice grey Hitl five pockets.


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone happens to be visiting the Birmingham area, let me know in advance and I will show you around our thrift-fertile city. Heck, I will even buy you lunch. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## danielm

@artvandalay looks like I'm going to have to make a run to Beechmont tonight. Depending on the last, AE 11D fits me quite well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brantley11

I'm going to take you up on that and next time you are in Jackson I will do the same for you!


----------



## brantley11

Dr.

I'm going to take you up on that and next time you are in Jackson I will do the same for you!



drlivingston said:


> If anyone happens to be visiting the Birmingham area, let me know in advance and I will show you around our thrift-fertile city. Heck, I will even buy you lunch. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> If anyone happens to be visiting the Birmingham area, let me know in advance and I will show you around our thrift-fertile city. Heck, I will even buy you lunch. :icon_smile_big:





brantley11 said:


> I'm going to take you up on that and next time you are in Jackson I will do the same for you!


Definitely, and ditto. While Athens is amazing, there's a couple small, out of the way places that you can find gold in occasionally. One of 'em isn't even on the map.


----------



## Hitch

Nice BB suit Madison fit made in Italy ,by far the best suit I've come across, perfect fit on the jacket but I wouldnt be allowed in the house with the double pleated pants


----------



## WillBarrett

If you think Birmingham thrifting is good, wait until try the food...most underrated food city in America.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today in my neck of the woods, SA ran a "buy 4 items & pay $15" sale.

My significant other asked me to find jeans for her dad. What a tasked! Jeans larger than 36 were nearly impossible to find.

But in browsing all over the place, I came upon a "Pringle of Scotland" half zip sweater in an argyle pattern, 100% lambswool, quite new looking in size XL. Weird part? "made under license in Mauritius". 

I ended up finding pants for my father in law, including NWT "big bill" work pants, which he'll certainly wear as he's a gentleman farmer of sorts.


----------



## nwiniewicz

Picked up a Filson Weekender Coat in cover cloth from Goodwill. Appears to be in like new condition with an unopened tin of wax in the pocket. Unfortunately, it has a crane company logo embroidered on the chest, but great get anyways for $4.99. If anybody had worn it previously, it sure doesn't show


----------



## drlivingston

Found another nice pair of Aldens today (fourth pair this week). These are really nice 10.5 lug sole PTBs. Other than some creasing on the toebox, they are in excellent condition.


----------



## Halbermensch

Not much to do between semesters. From this week so far.


H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sport coat



Jos. A. Bank 3/2 sack sport coat



Schoolboy scarf from Gibson Price. Unfamiliar with Gibson Price.



Made in USA Sebago Docksides


Bills Khakis Shetland Sweater


J. Press Khaki colored cords


----------



## Flairball

Kinda a blue because I let something go, and kinda a brag because I had the discipline to let it go. 

Found, and passed on a really nice Donnagal tweed, J Press, 3/2 SC in a nice coloured Glenn plaid. It fit nicely, but the sleeves were a bit short. Hey felt like there was enough material inside to let them out the require 3/4". 

But I just wasn't feeling it, so I walked away. If its there next week I'll look, and again consider it.


----------



## WillBarrett

Halbermensch said:


> Not much to do between semesters. From this week so far.
> 
> H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sport coat
> 
> Jos. A. Bank 3/2 sack sport coat
> 
> Schoolboy scarf from Gibson Price. Unfamiliar with Gibson Price.
> 
> Made in USA Sebago Docksides
> 
> Bills Khakis Shetland Sweater
> 
> J. Press Khaki colored cords


fantastic haul...


----------



## nwiniewicz

Halbermensch said:


> Not much to do between semesters. From this week so far.
> 
> H. Freeman & Son 3/2 sack sport coat
> 
> Jos. A. Bank 3/2 sack sport coat
> 
> Schoolboy scarf from Gibson Price. Unfamiliar with Gibson Price.
> 
> Made in USA Sebago Docksides
> 
> Bills Khakis Shetland Sweater
> 
> J. Press Khaki colored cords


Been a few years since Steketee's was in business!


----------



## AshScache

Being a native Philadelphian, I'm a total sucker for anything H.freeman. My grandfather wore H.Freeman and Richard Harris items almost exclusively while he ran a bank. And his Swarthmore-educated self was the type that dressed trad without knowing you could dress differently. I always give a closer look to any H.Freeman items I find.


----------



## Barnavelt

Resistance is futile. You know you could make it work and you need it.



Flairball said:


> Kinda a blue because I let something go, and kinda a brag because I had the discipline to let it go.
> 
> Found, and passed on a really nice Donnagal tweed, J Press, 3/2 SC in a nice coloured Glenn plaid. It fit nicely, but the sleeves were a bit short. Hey felt like there was enough material inside to let them out the require 3/4".
> 
> But I just wasn't feeling it, so I walked away. If its there next week I'll look, and again consider it.


----------



## AshScache

Personally with as rarely as I find them in the wild, I have a buy anything intact policy as to j.press and alden. Even if not for you you can always get your money back (and then a bit) on the exchange or eBay.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today's stuff, including something I bought because of the tag...










... and because it was in nice shape, and a nice pattern, and in the _children's costume_ section.


----------



## drlivingston

You gotta love Sulka! They are uber-rare around here. I probably only have about 5 in my entire collection (and they are treasured). Is that a Burberry tie clip?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

drlivingston said:


> You gotta love Sulka! They are uber-rare around here. I probably only have about 5 in my entire collection (and they are treasured). Is that a Burberry tie clip?


It's seriously nice, though I admit that the ideas I have about Sulka are part of the appeal. Oh well. The tie clip is closer to Mobil than Burberry's -- neither of which are brands whose mythos I admire, but it's cool enough to make up for it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sulka's are on my grail list.


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up a nice J. Press cotton v-neck in navy. Made in China, but it's J. Press so who cares...

and a couple of Jeeves and Wooster DVDs, to boot.


----------



## crs

Paul Stuart made in Canada 100 percent cashmere sport coat that fits me. Gap "Big Oxford" that's OK. J.Crew striped tie.


----------



## WillBarrett

crs said:


> Paul Stuart made in Canada 100 percent cashmere sport coat that fits me. *Gap "Big Oxford" that's OK.* J.Crew striped tie.


I worked at Gap during the hey-day of the Big Oxford. I had three or four that I loved during college, and I wish I still had them. It's something I look for when thrifting, and would gladly pick up a couple of cheap ones.


----------



## crs

I see them in thrifts sometimes, usually in blue.


----------



## ATL

Vintage Red Sox brag:

Vintage militaria brag:

Vintage tweed brag. '50s, right?


----------



## AshScache

I'm really struggling with this question guys--

Is this trad?


----------



## Barnavelt

AshScache said:


> I'm really struggling with this question guys--
> 
> Is this trad?


The pinstripes? What is the button configuration? Honestly looks more like Steve Harvey-esque than tradly to me.


----------



## AshScache

Yea, it's a joke--it's like a 6 button front. Don't think JPress ever made a 6 roll 5


----------



## Barnavelt

You so crazy!



AshScache said:


> Yea, it's a joke--it's like a 6 button front. Don't think JPress ever made a 6 roll 5


----------



## halbydurzell

Finally found a pair of bottle green cords in my size at a Goodwill on Friday night (Lands End traditional fit).Patience is occasionally rewarded. Passed up a Harvard Co-Op Harris Tweed. Didn't care for the pattern.

Blues: A Dexter longwing in my size. Searched the entire store for the other one to no avail.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Six buttons are very trad... on a Brooks oxford.

Halbydurzell, that happened to me once before. Worst thing ever.


----------



## swb120

Rare Pittsburgh thrift brag: A few weeks before Christmas, I found a lovely vintage ('70s or '80s) Brooks Brothers topcoat in a heavy gray herringbone pattern, in my size for $20. I was slightly too long (it was the old BB "M/L" size), so I took it to my tailor to have it shortened (1" on the sleeves and 3-4" total length). Tailoring cost around $60. I got the call today that its ready to be picked up! Woo hoo!


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Nice pickup on that baseball ATL!!


----------



## AshScache

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Six buttons are very trad... on a Brooks oxford.


What can I say-- this group needs some levity sometimes!


----------



## firedancer

WillBarrett said:


> I worked at Gap during the hey-day of the Big Oxford. I had three or four that I loved during college, and I wish I still had them. It's something I look for when thrifting, and would gladly pick up a couple of cheap ones.


I did as well. Still friends with most of my co-
Workers from back then. The plaid OCBDs wore like iron as well, I still have a couple. And ringspun Japanese Selvedge jeans when $80 was a boatload for jeans!

My find of the month happened today. An in the box Montblanc meisterstuck 149 fountain with inkwell.


----------



## Kreiger

firedancer said:


> My find of the month happened today. An in the box Montblanc meisterstuck 149 fountain with inkwell.


If that's only a find of the month, St. Louis must have some pretty good thrifting...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

In honor of the thread's 200th page, here's a quote from the 2014 "The Stupidest Things Ever Said" Page-a-Day Calendar:

"*On It Beats Taking Him to Goodwill*

Support your parish rummage sale -- a good chance to get rid of things not worth keeping but too good to throw away. Bring your husband.

_church bulletin announcement_"

I thought the thread's posters would get a chuckle :smile:


----------



## Acme

Where's Dieu et les Dames? I saw three Chesterfields today. :tongue2:


----------



## Takai

With the new year came an awakening from the other half, that if I kept thrifting she'd start secreting away stuff, but I was allowed a brief reprieve from this because for my birthday I recieved a 50$ Goodwill gift card, which has been put to good use the last two days, Last night on my way home from work I picked up a fantastic Magee Donegal made for Club Room in '89, it's marked a 42R, but it fits me like a glove and I wear around a 38-39S. Also snagged some vintage PRL braces, an nice vintage Abercrombie and Fitch tie, and a second copy of one of my favorite vintage RT BoC tie in a more useful color scheme. This morning before work I picked up my first 3 piece suit, it's a wonderful light tan donegal patterned number made by Cricketeer for a local menswear shop here in Nashville many moons ago, unfortunately the jacket is a bit big on me, so it might be going up on the exchange. Also managed to grab a nice Hickey Freeman tie, and a Marc Jacobs tie, both of which I cant wait to wear.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Acme said:


> Where's Dieu et les Dames? I saw three Chesterfields today. :tongue2:


PM sent!


----------



## Monocle

Blues: Goodwills here becoming more label conscious, but not label savvy. I'm used to it with the Brooks brothers and PRL stuff being "premium priced", which is fine when I'm shopping for myself. But it is now extending to other labels as well without regard for condition. And they are raising prices across the board on trousers, which makes absolutely no sense, since they already can't sell what they have.


----------



## Dr. D

I know Zegna and Brioni are great brands for suits/jackets, but how about shirts? I recently saw a white twill-like "Brioni for Neiman Marcus" dress shirt and a white Zegna sports shirt and was wondering if I should have picked them up or not.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> Goodwills here becoming more label conscious, but not label savvy.


That's the beauty of Alabama thrifting. Ignorance is most definitely bliss in terms of thrift pricing around here. You will pay a premium for Hilfiger, Stacy Adams, and Rockport. A store today had some fairly worn Rockport loafers behind the counter because they were over $20. However, they had a pair of practically new AE Lloyds on the shelf for $6.99. It is not uncommon to see Brioni and Oxxford priced below Hart Schaffner & Marx. They will price Hilfiger ties at $6.99 and sell Charvet and RT BOC for $1.99. Go figure...


----------



## Monocle

Dr. D said:


> I know Zegna and Brioni are great brands for suits/jackets, but how about shirts?


I have one Zegna _dress_ shirt, which I love but is hard to match up with tie and jacket just because of the color. But it is a very well made shirt, and I think worth every penny if you find the dress shirts thrifting. I'm not as big a fan of the Zegna Sport stuff or casual shirts.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Unable to thrift because of wrecked car and body pain. Thrifted a few weeks ago. Lauren Ralph Lauren made in Canada Glen Plaid Blazer Sz 43R. Click to enlarge.


----------



## AshScache

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Unable to thrift because of wrecked car and body pain. Thrifted a few weeks ago. Lauren Ralph Lauren made in Canada Glen Plaid Blazer Sz 43R. Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 9949


Oh no! Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## crs

New J.Crew off-white bucks in my size. $25


----------



## wwilson

Brags:
Executive Imperial longwings $4.99
Lands End Madras tie $0.99

Blues:
Pembroke Navy Pea Coat in 37R (not my size) $9.99


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Brag:
Very nice tweed pants from Nordstrom in my size $2.00

Blues:
Vintage suede wingtip J&M Aristocrats in 13m for four bucks. Too small for me, and too big for my brother or dad. Not a single mark on the sole.


----------



## Tilton

I may be interested in the Aristocrafts if you picked them up.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Tilton said:


> I may be interested in the Aristocrafts if you picked them up.


Actually I didn't. I try not to pick up things I can't wear. When I go back (probably in a week or so) I'll see if they are still there and grab them.


----------



## DaveS

Brag: New Zegna cream-colored, dress shirt - $6.99 at Goodwill, less 25% since my youngest son works there, so $5.25!


----------



## drlivingston

Today's finds:
BB 3/2 Sack Madras Union label puts it about 40 years old.


BB Loro Piana 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer with Golden Fleece buttons.


Arnold Brant 100% Loro Piana Cashmere 3-button Sport Coat


----------



## wwilson

Nice score! Where do you find such treasures? I'm going to have to take a field trip to the 'ham soon!


----------



## bigwordprof

Damn, I want those Aristocrats. If Tilton doesn't want them, I am interested.


----------



## drlivingston

This was a nice find for me. Growing up, I had 3 siblings. My mother was a stay-at-home mom and dad was a career NCO in the army. Obviously, money was tight. Uncle Sam covered all the necessities of living but there was little left over for sartorial extravagances. I wanted a Members Only jacket. All of my friends had them but, alas, we could not afford the $35 for me to join the "in-crowd". I would go to the local post exchange and drool over the jackets. There was very little reason to wear one in Hawaii so it was all about status. So, imagine my surprise yesterday when I spotted a NWT Members Only jacket in my size. It was humorous. To add to the story, this particular jacket was purchased at a military AAFES store. Even better... lol It is still going to the bay.


----------



## bigwordprof

I want that. That thing is awesome.


----------



## dkoernert

I picked up a Members Only jacket last year sometime. It is now my go-to light jacket for the weekends. I love the thing.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I am able to get around better since the wreck. Did some thrifting.

BB Cotton & Wool blend BD Flannel Sz Medium
BB Merino Wool Dark Grey L/S 3 button front shirt Sz Small
BB L/S Stripe Dress Sz Medium
Dior Logo Brown and Blue dots skinny tie
Harold Powell Made in Italy Extra Fine Merino Wool Sweater Vest Sz XL
Charvet Blue and Red Tie


----------



## blacksby

new balance 1400's for jcrew- a pretty trad sneaker-$10
hilditch & key dress shirt $5
blues: overpriced 346 navy suit, with alligator arms..
overpriced merino wool bb sweater.


----------



## Monocle

Yesterday, almost took a RL herringbone tweed with peak lapels, but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. It may still be there when I go back to exchange some things today.


----------



## Orgetorix

Monocle said:


> Yesterday, almost took a RL herringbone tweed with peak lapels, but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. It may still be there when I go back to exchange some things today.


If it's around a 40-42R, I'll take it off your hands!


----------



## sskim3

I was able to snag a two harris tweeds. One of them was made for the Harvard Cooperative Society (theCOOP). If that isn't TRAD, I don't know what is.

Also I bought a vintage Hugo Boss forest green blazer, made from cashmere/wool. It felt fantastic and it was more out of curiosity more than anything. Here is the logo:








Any idea what era this is from? Will take pics and may post on exchange.


----------



## conductor

FINALLY found some white dress shirts in my size 16.5x36 - two for $5 both from LE. I'll spend big buck on shoes, but I hat plunking down $$ on a dress shirt.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice pair of Cole Haan kilties that are going straight for the Bay.

Saw a nice blackwatch Hilgifer black lapel dinner jacket in 44R if anyone needs...


----------



## gerbilunit

some great finds in here. if anyone finds anything in a smaller guys size (36s) keep me in mind!


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Saw a nice blackwatch Hilgifer black lapel dinner jacket in 44R if anyone needs...


Where was that at?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Where was that at?


G-dale.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> G-dale.


Haven't been there in a while. I am planning on hitting the two stores in Midfield tomorrow and maybe running up to Jasper.


----------



## catside

Zilch! Tired of empty visits. Savers quadrupled their prices and still nothing. May have to drive down to fairyland, CT eventually.


----------



## Takai

Swung by one of my shops to blow through the last of my birthday thrifting alotment, and it turned out great. 
Brags- Bills 5 pocket in light tan
Hiltl cotton trousers
Zegna chocolate navy windowpane trousers
Blues- Tan HT sport coat for The Fashion Post, fit, but i didnt really need another
Donna Koran signature shirts- might go back and swap some stuff for these
Marks and Spencer shirt- might go back for this as well


----------



## Acme

sskim3 said:


> I was able to snag a two harris tweeds. One of them was made for the Harvard Cooperative Society (theCOOP). If that isn't TRAD, I don't know what is.
> 
> Also I bought a vintage Hugo Boss forest green blazer, made from cashmere/wool. It felt fantastic and it was more out of curiosity more than anything. Here is the logo:
> View attachment 9980
> 
> 
> Any idea what era this is from? Will take pics and may post on exchange.


I've had one of those, mine was brown camelhair or cashmere or some such. The tag said made in West Germany (does yours?), so I assumed Twenty was an '80s diffusion line.


----------



## Monocle

Orgetorix said:


> If it's around a 40-42R, I'll take it off your hands!


44L. I was decidedly less enthused about it as a find. A Chinese LRL after all. Great condition though. I left it behind a second time..


----------



## Acme

I stopped in at a couple shops on Tuesday. Three Oxxford jackets, all orphans, no matching pants anywhere. I also found my first Anderson & Sheppard, only to discover it too was an orphan, with elbows and cuffs so shiny I couldn't have bought it even if the pants were present. 

On the plus side, BC Ethic shirts were in plentiful supply.


----------



## sskim3

Acme said:


> I've had one of those, mine was brown camelhair or cashmere or some such. The tag said made in West Germany (does yours?), so I assumed Twenty was an '80s diffusion line.


I would need to double check tonight. Thanks for the info!


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Three Oxxford jackets, all orphans, no matching pants anywhere.


I hate days like that. I know when the thrifting gods are mocking me!!


----------



## Acme

Oh, and one more thing. Lately I've seen some nice 50's vintage tuxedo jackets, sans pants. Since they haven't had the trousers I've passed 'em up. Do any of you guys ever pick up odd vintage tuxedo jackets to wear out? Or was I right to leave them?


----------



## Reuben

4 Robert Graham shirts, 3 3XL and a 17.5-36. Brag? Blues? I don't know, but at ~$3 each, I figure someone'll consign the hideous things for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Monocle said:


> 44L. I was decidedly less enthused about it as a find. A Chinese LRL after all. Great condition though. I left it behind a second time..


Oh, I see. I assumed from your previous post it was Polo. Good pass.



Acme said:


> Oh, and one more thing. Lately I've seen some nice 50's vintage tuxedo jackets, sans pants. Since they haven't had the trousers I've passed 'em up. Do any of you guys ever pick up odd vintage tuxedo jackets to wear out? Or was I right to leave them?


Leave 'em. The market for '50s-'60s clothes isn't huge, the market for tuxedos is kinda small, the market for '50s tuxedos is even smaller, and the market for '50s tuxes without pants is probably almost nonexistent. If you want to pick one up for yourself to wear with some Blackwatch pants, go for it, but otherwise they aren't worth much.

I don't even pick up orphaned tux jackets when they're from the '30s or '40s. Just no demand without pants.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Need some quick advice. 

Found a navy BB suit in my size. Pants even fit me lengthwise which is almost nonexistent for me on the secondary market. 

Problem - a small tear on the back of one of the jacket sleeves, up near the armpit. Maybe 1/3-1/2" long. Not a hole really, just a small rip In the fabric. Could this be feasibly/cheaply repaired? If so, I'm gonna bite, but I'm not sure. The tear is pictured below.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Call your cleaners for a quote on reweaving. I think the base price is about $80, and it goes up from there.

I suppose it's worth it on some items and not on others.


----------



## Reuben

If it's towards the underside of the sleeve, "good enough" might work and would be a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks guys. 


I went ahead and bought the suit, and I'm going to take it over to a seamstress to see if she can make it look halfway presentable. When I take into account the five quarters I found in the jacket pocket, the suit came in just under nine bucks, so if it doesn't work out, not too much is lost.


----------



## gamma68

I haven't had too many "brags" lately, but recently acquired two ties that I found quite interesting:





The Hughes Hatcher Suffrin storefront, downtown Detroit, circa 1965



I've not seen one quite like the Rooster, which I imagine would be fun to wear during the Christmas holidays to a choir concert, or any sort of classical performance. The resale shop had two more of these music-themed ties: one in garish colors, and another torn all to hell.

The Palm Beach seems to date from the early to mid-1950s, based on the patent number and some snippets of company history I found online in various places. Not sure about the fabric content. It seems like a cotton/linen blend. It's rather thin and seems like a great summertime piece, perhaps worn with a club collar shirt.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Haven't been there in a while. I am planning on hitting the two stores in Midfield tomorrow and maybe running up to Jasper.


Hope you hit up Green Top BBQ on 78...


----------



## Barnavelt

gamma68 said:


> I haven't had too many "brags" lately, but recently acquired two ties that I found quite interesting:
> 
> The Hughes Hatcher Suffrin storefront, downtown Detroit, circa 1965
> 
> I've not seen one quite like the Rooster, which I imagine would be fun to wear during the Christmas holidays to a choir concert, or any sort of classical performance. The resale shop had two more of these music-themed ties: one in garish colors, and another torn all to hell.
> 
> The Palm Beach seems to date from the early to mid-1950s, based on the patent number and some snippets of company history I found online in various places. Not sure about the fabric content. It seems like a cotton/linen blend. It's rather thin and seems like a great summertime piece, perhaps worn with a club collar shirt.


Nice photos and much-appreciated historical provenance concerning that department store. I have a few Rooster ties that approximate yours; one with a railroad theme and a second with deer leaping through the underbrush. Although somewhat hideous to behold, they belonged to my grandfather and have sentimental value. An identical railroad tie is on display in the Cape Charles, VA railroad museum (Cape Charles is near to the ocean floor crater created by a huge asteroid which may have been responsible for killing off the dinosaurs).


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Hope you hit up Green Top BBQ on 78...


Didn't make it up to Jasper today. However, found some great stuff in Alabaster and Hueytown. As for Green Top, Leo and Susie have taken a lot of my hard earned money over the years.


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> I have a few Rooster ties that approximate yours; one with a railroad theme and a second with deer leaping through the underbrush. Although somewhat hideous to behold, they belonged to my grandfather and have sentimental value. An identical railroad tie is on display in the Cape Charles, VA railroad museum.


Your railroad tie sounds interesting. I'd like to see a photo if you're able to post one.


----------



## Acme

Orgetorix said:


> Leave 'em. The market for '50s-'60s clothes isn't huge, the market for tuxedos is kinda small, the market for '50s tuxedos is even smaller, and the market for '50s tuxes without pants is probably almost nonexistent. If you want to pick one up for yourself to wear with some Blackwatch pants, go for it, but otherwise they aren't worth much.
> 
> I don't even pick up orphaned tux jackets when they're from the '30s or '40s. Just no demand without pants.


Thanks, Orgetorix. As our resident vintage formalwear guru, I was hoping you'd reply. I appreciate the advice. Happy hunting!


----------



## rowanlane

gamma68 said:


> I haven't had too many "brags" lately, but recently acquired two ties that I found quite interesting:
> 
> I've not seen one quite like the Rooster, which I imagine would be fun to wear during the Christmas holidays to a choir concert, or any sort of classical performance. The resale shop had two more of these music-themed ties: one in garish colors, and another torn all to hell.


I have the same Rooster one. They're peculiarly skinny and thin, and while I haven't found an occasion where it seemed good to wear it, it's simply too interesting to part with.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

An ebay brag, I hope it counts.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

One whole penny, eh? Good deal!



Fiddlermatt said:


> An ebay brag, I hope it counts.


----------



## dkoernert

Nothing today but a few horsehair shoe brushes for 98 cents a piece and a working 16 gallon shop-vac for $20. Not too exciting but I have been wanting a shop-vac for the garage.


----------



## Acme

A few of you thrift in Chicago; if you do, you many know the SA on North Avenue.

The store is a dump. Hot in the summer (no AC), cold in the winter (heat set low to increase the manager's year end bonus). The store possesses an aroma not unlike curry being cooked in a bus station bathroom, and the lighting is bad enough you'll worry that you might get mugged inside the store. The employees are surly: I'm sure I would be too, if I had to work there. The basement, where they keep the furniture and the books, reminds me that scene in Silence of the Lambs.

An for offering all these amenities to its valued customers, the store sees fit to charge twice the prices of other thrift stores in the area.

I can't stand the place, but just when I swear that I'll walk out never to return, something happens to make me change my mind. Like finding the Thom Browne New York pearl snap shirt.

_**Sigh**. _That store is like having a girlfriend you can't stand, but the sex is so great that you're unable to leave her.


----------



## Monocle

You make the call. Hanover fringed tassell loafers in oxblood. Needed a little TLC, but the kicker was some side to side stretching and a touch of creasing, like they were worn by a heavier sir. Not terrible, but enough to dissuade me. The soles were in very good condition. I felt ok leaving them for $13.00 because they were 13's and that's two too many Prime numbers.


----------



## CMDC

This winter, compared to previous years, was below average at the thrifts. Not nearly the volume as I've come to expect. Today, however, was a good day. There will be lots for the exchange in the coming days, including a beautiful made in Scotland LE Fair Isle Shetland.

I have long been on the lookout for a dark green sack blazer. I have bought one from the exchange as well as ebay--neither of which was right. I have another in my closet now--BB flannel sack, 3 patch pockets--that is too short (and will be coming to the exchange). Finally today the thrift gods felt that I had suffered enough. Grail found. JAB red label cashmere 3/2 sack, 2 patch pockets. Perfect fit.



















Also among the finds for me was this vintage tweed sack. Any of you Charm City guys know of this place...



















Lastly a nice LLB made in Scotland Fair Isle Shetland...


----------



## Reuben

Nice snag on the dark green cashmere sack! I had a holland and sherry green cashmere I had to let go on the exchange, the sleeves were too short. It had these amazing gold-plated thistle buttons, too. I hope it's getting plenty of wear over in Vegas.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> Also among the finds for me was this vintage tweed sack. Any of you Charm City guys know of this place...


I have driven past this address many, many times in the past year. It is just North of a very large Jewish cemetery in a somewhat run-down "strip Mall" set well off the main road. There are some fast food places and a large auto parts store, I believe. Surely the store in question is now long gone. In any case, very nice pattern on this sack and I love the lining! Looks like something Chipp would have done.


----------



## Acme

Reuben said:


> Nice snag on the dark green cashmere sack! I had a holland and sherry green cashmere I had to let go on the exchange, the sleeves were too short. It had these amazing gold-plated thistle buttons, too. I hope it's getting plenty of wear over in Vegas.


I picked up a Holland and Sherry for Tom James navy blazer with gold H&S buttons stamped "made in England." I agree, H&S make pretty buttons.


----------



## dkoernert

Purchased at a thrift today for $17 with box, manual, and extra links. New battery and she is running like a top:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Now that was a really good brag. I've _never_ seen a decent watch.



dkoernert said:


> Purchased at a thrift today for $17 with box, manual, and extra links. New battery and she is running like a top


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw a nice Hickey Freeman jacket today with a lining in need of replacement and some stitching to be done. Might still go back and grab it.


----------



## dkoernert

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Now that was a really good brag. I've _never_ seen a decent watch.


Me either, until today. I bought it not ticking, assuming that since it was a quartz and in phenomenal shape it was probably just the battery. Glad I was right. That same shop had a couple ladies Rolexes a while back but I just assumed they were fake and passed. Now I am second guessing that decision.


----------



## Reuben

Thought these were a brag, but now I'm not too sure. They look a touch feminine on my feet:


----------



## Tilton

Yeah, not a brag to me. I pass on medallion loafers as a rule, but I'm just one man.


----------



## Orgetorix

Loafers should have a U-shaped toe seam. Period. No medallions, no wingtips, no toe caps. No plain toes unless they're slippers or pumps. Loafers are descended from the moccasin, and even if they are lasted and welted like a lace-up shoe, they still should have the toe seam or toe stitching that hearkens back to their origins.

Also, Bragano shoes aren't really anything much to brag about. They aren't junk, but they're nothing special.


----------



## Reuben

That's what I figured. Back they go.


----------



## Tilton

Oh, wingtip loafers are so awful. I forgot about that.


----------



## wwilson

A had a quick run through during lunch and here's what happened:

Brag: Allen Edmonds Garner model monk straps, 10.5B, $6.99 - not my size, appeared to be in good condition...grab and go!

Blues: After the purchase, upon further inspection, the leather is cracked and flaky, and there is a tear at the vamp where the strap is located.

I'll post pics this evening, and I'm not real sure what to do...I was planning on offering them up on the exchange...

Sincerely,

Paved with good intentions


----------



## cincydavid

Two pairs of gray wool BB BrooksEase trousers, right size and length, at my local St Vincent dePaul, marked $4.99, half off today, paid $2.49 each, and a Michael Crichton book Timeline, to read this evening when my wife is getting her hair colored. The book was $1.


----------



## rowanlane

cincydavid said:


> Two pairs of gray wool BB BrooksEase trousers, right size and length, at my local St Vincent dePaul, marked $4.99, half off today, paid $2.49 each, *and a Michael Crichton book Timeline*, to read this evening when my wife is getting her hair colored. The book was $1.


I found the "science" part a bit of a stretch, but if you can get past that, the plot line is pretty interesting.


----------



## drlivingston

The thrifting gods have looked upon me with favor recently. I found many great items all over the Birmingham metro area.


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> The thrifting gods have looked upon me with favor recently. I found many great items all over the Birmingham metro area.


It has been far too long without pics. What is the hold up doc?


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> It has been far too long without pics. What is the hold up doc?


You want pics? :wink2:


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> You want pics? :wink2:


I do, I do!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Me too


----------



## dkoernert

The people have spoken


----------



## drlivingston

It will be a few minutes... lol


----------



## drlivingston

Here we go!! This is going to look like a Tweedy Don sales post. All of these items were acquired from Friday 01/17 to today. Most of the shoes (not the longwings) and ties have already been listed on FeeBay (I have yet to figure out Panjo).
Various longwings:
Clockwise from top left: Vintage Walkovers, vtg Hanovers, vtg Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan 5 nail v-cleat, awesome Florsheim


AE Winnetka, AE Bucktown, AE Lloyd


Jos Bank Bucks, Donald J Pliner suede loafers, The Frye Company PTBs


AE Thayer monks, Bally, Salvatore Ferragamo monks


Vtg Alden, Alden for Brooks Brothers, Vtg Alden


J&M Limited, J&M Presiden't Collection


Selected ties: left to right-Carrot & Gibbs, Hermes, Vitaliano Pancaldi, David Donahue, Charvet, Chipp* (black sheep edition actually ordered from the company-not thrifted-just ended up in my selling pile)


Awesome NWOT Paul and Shark overcoat with removable liner


Strange Versace velvet jacket (sorry, completely untrad)


Recent Harris Tweed


Perfect condition Isaia 2-piece suit


Rare Armani tweed


Interesting Brooks Brothers corduroy casual plaid lined coat


NWT Lands End seersucker suit


Brooks Brothers seersucker suit


Brooks Brothers Loro Piana blazer


Pristine US Navy issue peacoat with pewter buttons (1974-1984)


Zegna selvedge denim


NIB 60's model Seiko automatic


----------



## Pentheos

I'm moving to Birmingham.


----------



## Dmontez

I know the two Alden short wings are 11s and I am watching both on eBay, but how about the tassels? The look much smaller.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> I know the two Alden short wings are 11s and I am watching both on eBay, but how about the tassels? The look much smaller.


They are much smaller, 8.5D. It doesn't do anyone over here any good to bid on them. They will end up going to the Far East. 95% of my Aldens and AEs that are smaller than size 9 end up in Japan.


----------



## AshScache

Pentheos said:


> I'm moving to Birmingham.


Seriously!


----------



## ArtVandalay

In one week the Doc has found more than I have in my entire thrifting career.


----------



## CMDC

My God.

What size are those shell longwings???


----------



## benjclark

... and those of us who haven't saved your seller name ... ???


----------



## gamma68

benjclark said:


> ... and those of us who haven't saved your seller name ... ???


You can bet I saved it! mensaman-us


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> What size are those shell longwings???


Size 8D


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> They are much smaller, 8.5D. It doesn't do anyone over here any good to bid on them. They will end up going to the Far East. 95% of my Aldens and AEs that are smaller than size 9 end up in Japan.


Careful now ! 8.5D clocking in, and not in the Far East.
Am I right in thinking the longwings might go to the Exchange?


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Careful now ! 8.5D clocking in, and not in the Far East.
> Am I right in thinking the longwings might go to the Exchange?


Sorry, sir... they are already listed on eBay. The bidding on that particular pair is up to $46 and of course it is someone in Japan.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Sorry, sir... they are already listed on eBay. The bidding on that particular pair is up to $46 and of course it is someone in Japan.:icon_smile_big:


Oh I wouldn't worry. It was the Hanover longwings that caught my eye, but no doubt they're the wrong size, and anyway I should be saving all my spare pennies for the taxman.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston throwing out all kinds of good Karma!

I scored a pair of 11 Alden plain toe Bluchers yesterday for a song. These won't be going to Japan..


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> These won't be going to Japan..


Not unless someone over there is taking up water skiing.


----------



## drlivingston

Alas, I have come to believe that the Paul & Shark trench coat is a fake. Emails with their corporate headquarters backs up my suspicion. However, it is one of the finest fakes that they have ever seen! lol It has a wool zip in liner made of wool and the proper logo buttons. Oh well... Instead of $500, I will now probably sell it for $50:icon_smile_big:


----------



## benjclark

gamma68 said:


> You can bet I saved it! mensaman-us


Apparently I had too, I just didn't manage to put a little note (as I typically do) ID-ing how I may know them. And apparently there's no way to do that after-the-fact.


----------



## Odradek

Found myself in a charity shop this morning and picked up this lovely Kiton jacket. 


50% wool, 40% cashmire, 10% silk, and buggy lined. Just the thing for summer, but unfortunately not for me.
I take a 40S and this is for a much bigger man. Haven't got the measuring tape out yet, but the label says "Taglia 62" which translates as a 52" chest.


Coincidentally got an e-mail from ebay this morning touting their free listings day, so I'm sure that's where it's going.


----------



## bigwordprof

I might be interested in that jacket if you want to sell it to a forum member. Please PM me if that appeals to you.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I had 15 minutes or so to spare and found a Viyella wool sweater vest and a Samuelsohn suit, both of which I sold on the exchange. For me: picked up from the floor hiding under the vests was a 100% cashmere vest.


----------



## Alleline

And many thanks for picking up the Samuelsohn suit for me. This was the first time I have shopped in a Quebec thrift store. They seem great.


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart cashmere sweater for me on the plus side...










On the blues side it was "ugly ties from good makers" day at one of my stops. Three hideous Paul Stuarts, three ugly Lands End and BB, plus an ugly Turnbull and Asser and Dunhill. Plus a nice vintage multicolored tweed sack with a big hole in the shoulder blade.


----------



## drlivingston

Lots and lots of brags today... :icon_smile:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Lots and lots of brags today... :icon_smile:


Tease!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> Lots and lots of brags today... :icon_smile:


I really need to move.


----------



## dkoernert

Today: Found someone's entire collection of Pendleton wool shirts, a dozen or so of them at $2 a piece, a J. Press charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit for $6, and a Canali Cashmere/Angora blend SC for $6. I got to the register with my bounty and realized I did not have my wallet.


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> Today: Found someone's entire collection of Pendleton wool shirts, a dozen or so of them at $2 a piece...


Score! :icon_cheers:


----------



## dkoernert

Acme said:


> Score! :icon_cheers:


If only I'd had my wallet. They had to go back on the rack unfortunately.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

That's the "bluest" bummer ever. :frown:


----------



## hooker4186

Why in the world would you go into a store without your wallet? Or anywhere, really.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found someone's stash of about 12 BB and Talbott foulard ties a couple of days ago. Upon first glance they all looked great. Upon closer inspection, most of them had faint white spots all over them. 

I salvaged just one tie.


----------



## wacolo

Old red label JAB. It is actually a Masters Green.

Gordon of Philadelpia for The Gentry 3/2 Sack with great nautical lining.
https://postimg.org/image/xwa6tg5ir/

Old silk scarf from Marshall Field Mens Store and a Made in Japan ladies scarf that will work nicely as a spring square. 
https://postimg.org/image/6bhd26nzn/


----------



## Monocle

dkoernert said:


> Today: Found someone's entire collection of Pendleton wool shirts, a dozen or so of them at $2 a piece, a J. Press charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit for $6, and a Canali Cashmere/Angora blend SC for $6. I got to the register with my bounty and realized I did not have my wallet.


I collected a recent donors entire collection of modern Viyella shirts in my cart, along with 3-4 Brooksflannels, about 16 in all, all in my size. Then realized I had given my wife my credit card only an hour before and had no way to pay, as we were shopping separately in different parts of town. That's a whole different category of thrifting blues.


----------



## dkoernert

hooker4186 said:


> Why in the world would you go into a store without your wallet? Or anywhere, really.


Ran out of the house real quick without thinking about it. I had just been out running errands and didn't think I had removed my wallet from my coat pocket. Happens to me all the time.

Monocle, I feel your pain brother. I would be ecstatic to have those Pendletons in my closet right now.


----------



## halbydurzell

Great sack jacket, wacolo.

BB Slim Fit Makers from 2000-ish I suppose. Real thick cotton and looks like it was never worn. $7


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Green unistripe PRL OCBD. Skimpy collar. Oh well. Store's closing, it's in my hand, I'll have change from two bucks? Sure, I like the color.

Turns out the collar's worn through. I flip it over to see if I can teach myself to turn it? It's not worn. It's like sanded through and then machine stitched so the fraying can't spread.

Anyway, I found it kind of distressing.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Anyway, I found it kind of distressing.


Nice one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Another huge haul today that will be posted over the next week or so--gonna be out of town a few days this week. Highlights include a nice Chesterfield from a Baltimore men's store, BB olive wool overcoat, and the best piece--a heavy wool, grosgrain faced, dinner jacket from Huntsman.


----------



## drlivingston

Yesterday was a good day. Here is a unique situation. All of these items came from *ONE *store. (Greensprings Jimmie Hale Mission Store for the thrifters in Birmingham) There were lots of other items from around the Birmingham area but I am just posting the ones from that particular store. It seems that a local mens habadashery donated a ton of stuff. :icon_smile:

Samuelsohn 3/2 sack navy blazer with patch pockets (needs to be re-pressed)-Sorry for the weird camera spots on the blazer #needabettercamera


Blackwatch and fun striped seersucker pants from Berle


A couple of NWOT Barbour shirts (tattersall and classic check)


NWT $225 XXL Robert Talbott Carmel pima cotton sweater handmade in Peru.



NWT $135 Agave Denim polo shirt


Many NWT $115+ ties from Peter Millar, Dion, and Tino Cosma



Many Nicky ties (only five photographed). The two on the right are 100% cashmere!



Many NWOT ties (L to R) Robert Talbott Carmel, Tino Cosma, Kiton, Bolgheri, and Ermenegildo Zegna


Practically new butter soft distressed leather Martin Dingman loafers


and for an oddity... a NIB rare and collectible Sigmund Freud 50-minute watch on a leather band


----------



## carpetbagger

First post. Picked up this Brooks Brothers double-vented sport coat today for $10. I thought it was a pretty good score, given the location. I have no idea where takai and drlivingston find their stuff, but I would love to check out those stores!


----------



## WillBarrett

Doc - looks like Mrs. Larry Langford cleaned out her husband's closet...


----------



## Acme

carpetbagger said:


> First post. Picked up this Brooks Brothers double-vented sport coat today for $10. I thought it was a pretty good score, given the location. I have no idea where takai and drlivingston find their stuff, but I would love to check out those stores!


Welcome, carpetbagger. That's a nice one.


----------



## CMDC

One of my regular stops often produces ties from Johnson's of Annapolis. Does anyone from the MD area remember this place and have any recollections of it? Yesterday I scored these 4 John Comfort's from there, plus a nice print as well.



















Also an older New and Lingwood, plus Ferragamo and JCrew


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Those last two Johnstons are INCREDIBLE. The second from the last especially!


----------



## Monocle

Those...are........aawesome. These types of prints hold a special place in my heart. I hope you offer these up.



CMDC said:


> One of my regular stops often produces ties from Johnson's of Annapolis. Does anyone from the MD area remember this place and have any recollections of it? Yesterday I scored these 4 John Comfort's from there, plus a nice print as well.


----------



## red_shift

I got my best find so far this weekend - AE Fairfax in walnut 10D for $15. No noticeable defects and after a buff and shine they are going in the rotation. Definitely a more robust shoe though, I think it will be for non-client days and closer to casual Friday, maybe even with jeans.


----------



## Dmontez

Today I had a hunch and stopped by my new local TJ Maxx. The first thing I do is go through the ties, and I just so happened to find a couple of the "purple" tag stuff you know the ones that they use for high end stuff some YSL and Valentino that I did not quite like, then I saw this beauty from Brioni on clearance for 20.00


----------



## Takai

Dmontez said:


> Today I had a hunch and stopped by my new local TJ Maxx. The first thing I do is go through the ties, and I just so happened to find a couple of the "purple" tag stuff you know the ones that they use for high end stuff some YSL and Valentino that I did not quite like, then I saw this beauty from Brioni on clearance for 20.00


That tie is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Acme

TJ Maxx gets Brioni? I gotta start shopping there.


----------



## Dmontez

Also a few 100% cashmere PRL sweaters and a Polo Golf one as well for less than 50.00 that I may end up going back for.



Acme said:


> TJ Maxx gets Brioni? I gotta start shopping there.


----------



## drlivingston

Come on, guys! Post some brags. I have been marooned at the house since Tuesday because of a freak winter storm. I am suffering thrift withdrawal. It is colder in Birmingham right now than in Billings, Montana. What kind of cruel hoax is this?


----------



## Tilton

drlivingston said:


> Come on, guys! Post some brags. I have been marooned at the house since Tuesday because of a freak winter storm. I am suffering thrift withdrawal. It is colder in Birmingham right now than in Billings, Montana. What kind of cruel hoax is this?


Psh... we've been having this crap since late December - and yes, according to my car (and a bank sign) it was 5*F colder out here than TWC says the temp is down in B'ham.

Anyway, dreaming of warmer weather and I stumbled upon two NWT Lily Pulitzer swim trunks and a pair of Southern Tide board shorts.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> Psh... we've been having this crap since late December - and yes, according to my car (and a bank sign) it was 5*F colder out here than TWC says the temp is down in B'ham.
> 
> Anyway, dreaming of warmer weather and I stumbled upon two NWT Lily Pulitzer swim trunks and a pair of Southern Tide board shorts.


I am admittedly a sucker for Southern Tide and I have never seen one shred of it anywhere near here. Nice find, I'd be ecstatic to find a pair of their board shorts.

I am in the same situation as drlivingston. Stuck inside, Goodwill is closed in our area, not sure about other thrifts. I spent the day yesterday clearing out my closet so I could make room for new stuff when I can finally get out.


----------



## Takai

Also ran across this, if anyone's interested, I'll go back to get it.


44T Oxxford in Kings Cashmere, it is coming apart at the seam, but it looks like it's an easy fix
https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Windwalker-Wind/media/IMAG0532_zpsshcc3abi.jpg.html


----------



## tonyanthony1970

carpetbagger said:


> First post. Picked up this Brooks Brothers double-vented sport coat today for $10. I thought it was a pretty good score, given the location. I have no idea where takai and drlivingston find their stuff, but I would love to check out those stores!


I have the same exact jacket. But it's center vented.


----------



## Tilton

tonyanthony1970 said:


> I have the same exact jacket. But it's center vented.


Good to see you back, Tony.


----------



## ATL




----------



## Acme

Nice! J Press is rare as hen's teeth around here; I'm a bit jealous of you east coast guys.


----------



## wacolo

A couple of interesting finds....

A sturdy Made in USA shirt for A&F. It is a forest green check that will work nicely once I have it tailored a bit.

An original bottle of Guerlain, Made in Cuba. The cologne has turned, but for a $1 it was too cool to leave.

And a pair of PRL Italy frames for a quick flip.
[/url]


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> Come on, guys! ?


Since the snow did not impact us much in Atlanta, I had a chance to do some thrifting. I found some AE Norwich Monkstrap's in size 9 (too small) that turned out to have a small tear in the side. I tossed 'em up on the exchange and immediately got buried under several mammoth posts, so I don't think anyone saw them. I will probably catch-and-release them back into the thrift-pool.















Also found a very nice blue linen BB sport coat that fits well.


----------



## ATL

^^ Buckhead Thriftique?


----------



## dkoernert

Found a nice raincoat today:





Got it home and realized there is some marking up by the collar, but for $2.50 I cant complain.


----------



## CMDC

Blues: a week or so back I found a nice LLB Made in Scotland Fair Isle sweater. I'm getting ready to hand wash it today when I find a hole. I hate how thick sweaters like this disguise their holes. Was positive when I left the store that it was clean.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Saw my first Dion tie ever today. It was really neat, but the blues part was that it was stained. I didn't feel like spending money to purchase it, get it dry cleaned and then have to throw it out.


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Saw my first Dion tie ever today. It was really neat, but the blues part was that it was stained. I didn't feel like spending money to purchase it, get it dry cleaned and then have to throw it out.


If you bid within the next hour, you can have this NWT $115 Dion tie for $.99. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Been awhile since I've posted finds. 

BB Yellow and Neon Orange Khaki's Sz 38 BNWT
Dolcepunta Ivory tie
Zilli Powder Blue and Orange

Charvet (3) recent
Thomas Pink Candy Stripe F/C 16.5
Tommy Bahama Semi spread collar dress shirt recent
Faconnable F/F Chino/Khaki Sz 36
Robert Talbott Skinny Fourland
BB Black Marino Wool L/S sweater shirt
Harrold Powell BNWT XL Black and Brown sweater vest

Thx


----------



## Monocle

Size 11 Bean Boots - Gumshoes. $5.99 for the pair. Perfect condition for GreedBay.
NWT Robert Bruce Wool Cableknit in perfect condition.
Woolrich block plaid wool scarf
Hardy Amies English Silk Tie

Modest day of speed-thrifting.


----------



## firedancer

Find of the day is a Denman and Goddard bespoke suit. Fits like it was made for me. 

Kind of weird that it's actually grey with a red pinstripe, seeing that I already own a Canali navy with red pin. 

Very impressed with the construction, all the bells and whistles you'd expect with the row ( technically off row).


----------



## carpetbagger

tonyanthony1970 said:


> I have the same exact jacket. But it's center vented.


Any suggestions for colors? I am assuming I will do mostly navy, maroon or forest green ties. As for shirts, solids or a medium windowpane are what come to mind. Not sure I am bold enough to wear a turtleneck with it.


----------



## jfelixg

ATL said:


> ^^ Buckhead Thriftique?


Buckhead thrifty-cue yes


----------



## AshScache

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted finds.


Good to see you back and presumably on the mend!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

drlivingston said:


> If you bid within the next hour, you can have this NWT $115 Dion tie for $.99. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks for the heads up. Fortunately, the tie in the auction didn't appeal to me; I have too many ties in any event.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice morning:

2 Peter Millar jackets 
PRL Tweed in 39R
Unnamed British Isles tweed in 39R
Filson Moleskin vest

Blues:
copy of Sticky Fingers on vinyl - someone snagged the record. Same thing with a cd copy of the Cowboy Junkies' Trinity Sessions.


----------



## wacolo

Made in England for Britches of Georgetown. Flannel Lined and in great shape!



Blues.....

About 10 pair of clean Bills, unfortunately all with reverse pleats, which I have given up trying to flip.


----------



## Tilton

Saw more good stuff today than I've seen in months. Ended up with two identical pairs of Polo Prospect pants and a pair of Weejuns (my first, actually) that were NWOT. 

Had to pass on a beautiful blue HT SC because it was jus too dang short for me in the sleeves. Also passed on copious Pendleton wool shirts.


----------



## Monocle

Hoarders three deep at GW checkout. Getting stitches now for the slit wrists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL

Blues/Brag.

I hope the pants show themselves tomorrow ...


----------



## Takai

So, today I went back by the store I shopped on thursday, and gave them some more money.

3 Ferragamo belts New, but with scuffed buckles
1 Pour la Victiore Marlow Clutch NWT
1 Peter Millar Button Down Casual shirt
1 NWT Lacoste Pima undershirt
1 NWT Zanella pant
1 Herringbone Zanella Pant
1 NWOT Vince Cashmere V neck sweater
Total was just under 120, which brings my total there to just over 150. I think I've done pretty well here, and gotten the other half some very nice things for valentine's day, as well as for the upcoming conference she has to speak at. Pictures to come once I finish playing with the buckles on the belts. Having a bargain basement type store that very few know about is sometimes a wonderful thing. Having them tell me that "All belts are 10$" Was even better.

Blues: 1 Ferragamo belt with a broken buckle had to be left behind for now. 1 Exotic leather Martin Dingman belt that was separating. 1 Burberry Brit Polo with massive bleaching, Lacoste Polo that was legit, but looked really really bad, Psycho Bunny green polo that was about two sizes too big, Perfect Hugo Boss Navy Cords NWT, that had a cut in one of the legs, NWT Canali Charcoal trousers with damage at one of the pockets, and on the inside of the leg.

Oh yes, I also ran across this little gem at one of the high end consignment shops around town, opinions?
 

...for 140$, It's an unfinished custom Linen Oxxford from '09. It was really hard not to get it then and there, but I only had about 80 on me due to the previous trip.


----------



## Kreiger

To my eye, it looks too big. Too long and probably too large in the shoulders and chest. It's so nice that, as much as it hurts, you have a duty to let someone else find it.


----------



## Reuben

I'd have to agree. As much as I hate to tell you, it looks much too big to me.


----------



## Takai

That was the other thing holding me back from getting it. It was in the 38 section, but it felt closer to a 42/44 in the jacket, and the pants were definitely a hard 32.


----------



## CMDC

It's huge.


----------



## wacolo

+3 Too big, but you might flip it to make up for what you shelled out for the rest of the haul. Nice haul BTW :thumbs-up: .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wacolo said:


> Made in England for Britches of Georgetown. Flannel Lined and in great shape!
> 
> Blues.....
> 
> About 10 pair of clean Bills, unfortunately all with reverse pleats, which I have given up trying to flip.


If there's only one pleat to the legs, and they have a 30 waist, I'm interested even though I shouldn't be.


----------



## AshScache

+5. And don't buy anything for $140 and expect to flip it and make anything, unfinished or not. Leave it behind. You look like you're wearing your dads suit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaseousclay

scored a NWT Hugo Boss tie for $8 today. Trying to decide if I should flip it on eBay or not. 


Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## ThePopinjay

I just found this beautiful brown herringbone tweed today, has flecks of orange and black in it and really nice, soft shoulders.Couldn't really capture how nice it is in a photo. No maker tag, but I'm familiar with the shop it's from and I think it might be Southwick maybe?


----------



## drlivingston

gaseousclay said:


> scored a NWT Hugo Boss tie for $8 today. Trying to decide if I should flip it on eBay or not.


Boss ties are flippable but don't expect much of a profit over $8.


----------



## gaseousclay

drlivingston said:


> Boss ties are flippable but don't expect much of a profit over $8.


Surely someone would pay $40 or $50 for it? It usually retails for close to $100. The thing is, I kinda like the color and pattern so I may keep it

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## drlivingston

gaseousclay said:


> Surely someone would pay $40 or $50 for it? It usually retails for close to $100. The thing is, I kinda like the color and pattern so I may keep it


On eBay, retail price often does not indicate final selling price. It is all about demand. I have sold many $150 ties for less than $5. That is what makes it interesting. It is completely normal for me to expect higher bids on Jerry Garcia ties than on Brooks Brothers Makers or Robert Talbott Best of Class ties. As far as Boss is concerned, it's a mixed bag. I have made decent profits on some. However, I have sold many NWT Boss ties for less than $10.


----------



## Tilton

drlivingston said:


> On eBay, retail price often does not indicate final selling price. It is all about demand. I have sold many $150 ties for less than $5. That is what makes it interesting. It is completely normal for me to expect higher bids on Jerry Garcia ties than on Brooks Brothers Makers or Robert Talbott Best of Class ties. As far as Boss is concerned, it's a mixed bag. I have made decent profits on some. However, I have sold many NWT Boss ties for less than $10.


You mean all those Jerry Garcia ties I pass up are worth something?


----------



## HerrDavid

ThePopinjay said:


>


Wow, those shoulders are incredible! TNSL perfection.


----------



## drlivingston

Tilton said:


> You mean all those Jerry Garcia ties I pass up are worth something?


Depends on how you define "worth". I have no desire to ever put a Garcia tie around my neck. But I can't argue with the results of selling them. I can usually swing a $7-10 profit on a nice Garcia. The margin on BB and Talbotts is sometimes greater but with less predictability. I don't care how much something cost when it was purchased. After that, it is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## Odradek

Odradek said:


> Found myself in a charity shop this morning and picked up this lovely Kiton jacket.
> 
> 50% wool, 40% cashmire, 10% silk, and buggy lined. Just the thing for summer, but unfortunately not for me.
> I take a 40S and this is for a much bigger man. Haven't got the measuring tape out yet, but the label says "Taglia 62" which translates as a 52" chest.
> 
> Coincidentally got an e-mail from ebay this morning touting their free listings day, so I'm sure that's where it's going.


In case anyone is interested, I've listed that Kiton jacket on ebay this evening.
I will get it dry cleaned and pressed before the auction ends.

.


----------



## CMDC

Major blues at first stop: 2 Oxxford suits--a few tiny holes in each.

Major redemption at next stop: Another Oxxford for the exchange--with an extra pair of trousers to boot!!!
Also, Ralph Lauren Purple Label tuxedo. Haven't measured it yet but it is for someone on the smaller end.

Some other nice pieces for the exchange too.


----------



## ATL

CMDC said:


> Major blues at first stop: 2 Oxxford suits--a few tiny holes in each.
> 
> Major redemption at next stop: Another Oxxford for the exchange--with an extra pair of trousers to boot!!!
> Also, Ralph Lauren Purple Label tuxedo. Haven't measured it yet but it is for someone on the smaller end.
> 
> Some other nice pieces for the exchange too.


Purple Label Tux? Smaller end???

REUNITED!!!! I now have a 42 Rish Alan Flusser bespoke navy flannel pinstripe suit.


----------



## Monocle

Tilton said:


> You mean all those Jerry Garcia ties I pass up are worth something?


In fact worth MORE, on average, in Colorado and Washington...:drunken_smilie:


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> In fact worth MORE, on average, in Colorado and Washington...:drunken_smilie:


Exactly! They both might lack sartorial taste... but they both made it into the Stoner Bowl... errr.... sorry about that... Super Bowl.


----------



## danielm

ATL said:


> Purple Label Tux? Smaller end???
> 
> REUNITED!!!! I now have a 42 Rish Alan Flusser bespoke navy flannel pinstripe suit.


Congrats, nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Today's haul:

J. Crew trouser cords NWT
Flusser cashmere
AE belt that looks to have been worn maaaaaaaaaaybe twice.


----------



## drlivingston

I am not saying that the economy is getting better, but look what $7.99 bought in Birmingham :icon_smile_big:
NIB (still in plastic bags / never even laced up before) 8D Footjoy Classics Dry Premiere in Brown/White
They are about 3 sizes too small for me, but I figured that they would be an easy flip.


----------



## firedancer

I'll take them Doc! Where do I send the bill? Err check?


----------



## Monocle

Passed today on J Press pants with Japanese laundry tags. Is this something normal? They were "New England Model" trousers, but the tags were 'mainly' in modern Japanese print, with English secondary. The other reason I passed was because they had too much discoloration around the wallet pocket. But I thought the tags were curious. I don't get a lot of J Press in Texas thrifts.


----------



## Takai

Picked up a pair of Sanfords in Cognac calf today, in my size 8.5, they were really dry, but I brought them to work with me, and spent some quality time with some cadilac and a cloth, and have them looking great, and on my feet right now.

I did however leave a pair of Maxfields in a black/brown combo in the same size, with the same great fit, because I dont think I can pull off tassels very well.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Monocle said:


> Passed today on J Press pants with Japanese laundry tags. Is this something normal? They were "New England Model" trousers, but the tags were 'mainly' in modern Japanese print, with English secondary. The other reason I passed was because they had too much discoloration around the wallet pocket. But I thought the tags were curious. I don't get a lot of J Press in Texas thrifts.


People in Japan love J Press, so this doesn't sound surprising.


----------



## gamma68

*Anyone for tennis?*

Thrifted a few days ago...can't wait for a chilly spring day.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Saweet! I love a good tennis sweater.


----------



## gamma68

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Saweet! I love a good tennis sweater.


Thanks, Dieu! Unfortunately, the neck opening isn't large enough to show much tie with a button-down shirt. But it should still look smashing with an open neck, no tie.


----------



## Monocle

Aww man. I thought about some of you there in Detroit. What a brag it could have been...

https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/good-n...3-000-donated-clothing-returns-165404130.html


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Picked up three new with tags LLB OCDBs in my size. French blue, burgandy, and a mint green university stripe today.


----------



## drlivingston

That BB tennis sweater is a very generous "large". It looks like it would have a P2P of 25".


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> Aww man. I thought about some of you there in Detroit.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/good-n...3-000-donated-clothing-returns-165404130.html


Yes, I heard about that story. The only things of note I've ever found in a jacket pocket at a thrift store are a Chinese fortune slip and someone's Social Security Card (I returned the card to the store counter).


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> That BB tennis sweater is a very generous "large". It looks like it would have a P2P of 25".


It's actually 23" P2P.

It was quite generously sized when I bought it, and probably was 25" P2P. The sleeves were about 2" too long. Through some careful use of the dryer after hand-washing, I was able to shrink it down enough where the sleeves are just about right. Unfortunately, the neck opening also shrunk a little. Still, my preference was to shorten the sleeves so they didn't bunch up. Rolling the sleeves isn't an option because of the stripes at the cuffs.


----------



## adoucett

I am reaching out to anyone who would like to be a contributing author on my blog/website, which has to do with thrifting preppy/trad items. The blog is written for a college-ish audience, so younger trad-thrifters are highly encouraged to contact me! I'm looking to publish thrift finds and general advice articles, which can be written in a casual format and include photos. Perfect opportunity for anyone who wants to share their scores without going through the trouble of creating a whole blog from scratch!

Please PM me if you are interested and I will send you the link. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheTVofP

Just a general inquiry...

I'm visiting some friends in the Princeton area over the weekend and was wondering if there are any good thrifts I should check out. Not looking to poach anyone's territory, but any information would be greatly appreciated. Having lived in New Haven, I know how great some of the finds can be around the Ivy's so figured I'd hit a couple shops at the very least. Thanks gents.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Today's finds
Robert Talbott XL and Extra Thick (3) Ties




















Holland and Holland Tie









Ike Behar Tie









RL Blue Accient Maddar/Paisley Tie (excuse photo)









JZ Richards Paisely Matif Tie









XMI Candy Stripe Tie


----------



## AshScache

TheTVofP said:


> Just a general inquiry...
> 
> I'm visiting some friends in the Princeton area over the weekend and was wondering if there are any good thrifts I should check out. Not looking to poach anyone's territory, but any information would be greatly appreciated. Having lived in New Haven, I know how great some of the finds can be around the Ivy's so figured I'd hit a couple shops at the very least. Thanks gents.


Truthfully, I've thrifted the Princeton/ Trenton area twice and have found very little. Could be I'm just not looking in the right places, but I'm honestly not sure I'll be bothered again.

If you do, I've had terrible luck with just following addresses off google; a lot of places with misleading names or that have been shut down. Also a HUGE for profit thrift with obscene prices--red white and blue is the name, I think...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Birmingham continues to produce very little. :icon_smile_wink:

Brioni for Beale & Inman 40R Navy blazer with cool "B" logo buttons (way too small, but an easy flip)



And a gorgeous heavy flannel Polo RL 43R Double breasted 6x2 Glen plaid suit


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

OMG. That glen plaid is magnificent.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

TheTVofP said:


> Just a general inquiry...
> 
> I'm visiting some friends in the Princeton area over the weekend and was wondering if there are any good thrifts I should check out. Not looking to poach anyone's territory, but any information would be greatly appreciated. Having lived in New Haven, I know how great some of the finds can be around the Ivy's so figured I'd hit a couple shops at the very least. Thanks gents.


Do you know www.thethriftshopper.com ? I first heard about it here.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> And a gorgeous heavy flannel Polo RL 43R Double breasted 6x2 Glen plaid suit...


That's a nice find.

i reassembled four suits today, only to find that three of them had too many flaws. The fourth was in decent condition (a Brooks Brothers navy pinstripe), but it had the biggest drop I've every seen: fourteen inches. The jacket was a 50L and the pants were 36 waist.


----------



## ATL

Found a nice Jos Bank today. Made in Italy, "Signature Platinum." I'm pretty sure it's cashmere. Full Canvas. Nice attention to detail. At a 44 R, it's too big, though. 





And here's the Alan Flusser bespoke, which measures out to around a 40 R/S


----------



## dkoernert

Drlivingston is that glen plaid suit going to eBay or the exchange? God I hope so.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

dkoernert said:


> Drlivingston is that glen plaid suit going to eBay or the exchange? God I hope so.


Or perhaps you misread the label and it's actually a 40R?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Dieu et les Dames said:


> OMG. That glen plaid is magnificent.


Agree. Life is unfair.


----------



## drlivingston

I also found this awesome 43L JAB red label 3/2 glen plaid sack suit (alas, too small)


and these practically new made in the USA size 13 Walk-Over bucs (alas, too darn big)


----------



## bigwordprof

How much for the bucks?


----------



## Monocle

I am traveling to Florida in a few months, and while it's out of the way, I'm thinking thrift fever might lead me to unconsciously stay to the left on I-20 a little too long, and wake up in "Magic City". Magic City indeed...


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Dr. D

Today I saw a golden fleece glen plaid suit, 43L. The coat was perfect and I was able to hunt the matching pants down, but there was a pull in one of the black cross threads in the fabric right below the seat. It was quite noticeable even from 4 feet away. And to throw salt in the wound it was on sale for just $10. I also saw a Press blazer with a nasty run across the middle button hole and an Andover Shop orphan. And a 5" wide wool challis tie. Yes, 5 inches. And very red. Yikes.


----------



## danielm

Picked up some decent ties. 5 bow ties - 3 Brooks Brothers, 1 Tie Bar, 1 unlabeled, and a Pendleton wool blackwatch. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Was just commenting how id been coming up tilt a lot recently...then walked into my third thrift of the morning and walked out with 6 pr of alden and AE. Some to pass on, some to keep, all in my size or very close (10 e/ 10.5 e/ 10.5 D)--pm me with interest (I'm lookin at you, Reuben!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

This blues is annoying--three pair black AE PA's. Black. 9.5D. All from the same person, clearly because all have uppers in nice shape and worn through the sole in the same spot. Never re crafted. Why spend the money for AEs if you treat them as disposable?!

Too expensive to buy and sell as recraftable, unfortunately because those broke my heart.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

Mostly blues today. I spotted about a dozen BB blue OCBDs in my size for $1.99. All were worn beyond repair in very obvious places. Several Talbott striped ties and a Cordings wool tie (first time seeing Cordings) all moth eaten. I did come away with a LLB red uni stripe OCBD and a Peter Blair casual shirt.


----------



## WillBarrett

Trying to thrift with a 2 year old and 4 month old is a "blues" in and of itself...


----------



## Acme

After being dry for a month, my local SA got a big batch of ties in the last few days. I rifled through them to find a Brioni, a Luciano Barbera, and a couple of Zegnas. Though they were not stained, they were all too wrinkled around where the knot would be if they'd been worn by Oliver Hardy, so I left them.

Any of you guys have luck with getting wrinkles out of ties? Or is it best to just leave them when they're in that condition?


----------



## Monocle

I giggled. And I feel you. 5 and 2 here. So it only gets worse. Netflix and a Nabi or other device can buy you a little time.



WillBarrett said:


> Trying to thrift with a 2 year old and 4 month old is a "blues" in and of itself...


----------



## dkoernert

Acme said:


> After being dry for a month, my local SA got a big batch of ties in the last few days. I rifled through them to find a Brioni, a Luciano Barbera, and a couple of Zegnas. Though they were not stained, they were all too wrinkled around where the knot would be if they'd been worn by Oliver Hardy, so I left them.
> 
> Any of you guys have luck with getting wrinkles out of ties? Or is it best to just leave them when they're in that condition?


If it is just knot memory, sometimes the wrinkles will come out after hanging for a while. I've had good luck with a little steam too.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

WillBarrett said:


> Trying to thrift with a 2 year old and 4 month old is a "blues" in and of itself...


Don't worry, it will remain a "blues in and of itself" when they're 4 and 2, even 6 and 4... in which case you'll be able to add another color: "red in the face".

I speak from experience...


----------



## Steve Smith

Blues: My last thrifting trip was over a year ago. Gave it a shot yesterday: 175 miles, 9 stores, 1 Borrelli shirt (14-29).

Observations: The thrifting crowd in Wilmington, NC has changed. Previously I rarely saw anyone thrifting to flip. Yesterday I identified several. Parking lots and stores are much more crowded now.


----------



## Monocle

I posted a while back about Goodwill and their recent policy in DFW of pricing PRL at premium pricing. $7.99 as opposed to $3.99 which is the normal going rate for a shirt, as an example. This also selectively applied to some BB and other brands. But now, in some Metroplex GW's, the policy is to price PRL and some other brands at $10.49. This, for very nice quality, but also fairly common, and not necessarily recent pieces. Also, this is irrespective of condition. Holes, stains, pen marks, pills, and fray abound. The truly needy who are looking for clothes may once have filled a cart full of nice things for themselves at Goodwill. But now, I can imagine, on a limited "Goodwill budget", they may drastically reduce the number of items they take away with them. Don't get me wrong, I am not "needy" in the sense I reference, and I am unabashedly a shopper, and a flipper of Goodwill merchandise. But - if I find that I am refusing to buy because I feel something is "overpriced" (using this loosely, mind you) at their stores, how are the people who really NEED the service reacting? Maybe GW is exacting these prices with regularity. I don't know. The policy also extends to some suits, coats, and overcoats and more big ticket items. This is indeed "sour grapes" on my part. No doubt about it. I am sad to see it. It is a flipper's lament. It fortunately doesn't typically affect the more important things I particularly seek, or that interest me most, and I have plenty of other options for thrifting. But it is an observation nonetheless. It makes me wonder.


----------



## WillBarrett

Monocle said:


> I posted a while back about Goodwill and their recent policy in DFW of pricing PRL at premium pricing. $7.99 as opposed to $3.99 which is the normal going rate for a shirt, as an example. This also selectively applied to some BB and other brands. But now, in some Metroplex GW's, the policy is to price PRL and some other brands at $10.49. This, for very nice quality, but also fairly common, and not necessarily recent pieces. Also, this is irrespective of condition. Holes, stains, pen marks, pills, and fray abound. The truly needy who are looking for clothes may once have filled a cart full of nice things for themselves at Goodwill. But now, I can imagine, on a limited "Goodwill budget", they may drastically reduce the number of items they take away with them. Don't get me wrong, I am not "needy" in the sense I reference, and I am unabashedly a shopper, and a flipper of Goodwill merchandise. But - if I find that I am refusing to buy because I feel something is "overpriced" (using this loosely, mind you) at their stores, how are the people who really NEED the service reacting? Maybe GW is exacting these prices with regularity. I don't know. The policy also extends to some suits, coats, and overcoats and more big ticket items. This is indeed "sour grapes" on my part. No doubt about it. I am sad to see it. It is a flipper's lament. It fortunately doesn't typically affect the more important things I particularly seek, or that interest me most, and I have plenty of other options for thrifting. But it is an observation nonetheless. It makes me wonder.


Dr. L may want to chime in here but I've noticed that GW and SA in Birmingham hardly have anything of value on any level - likely because they picked over the quality merchandise to flip themselves. The end result is a store full of crap, so someone in need to cheap clothes is having to pick around to find something just for a job interview. It's bad on every level.


----------



## ArtVandalay

It's like this at Cincinnati Goodwills too. It became noticeable probably a year and a half ago. Very little worth buying at Goodwill anymore. Racks and racks of the same junk sportcoats -- some of which have gone unpurchased for YEARS. And at $14 a pop, forget about going when it isn't half-off day.



WillBarrett said:


> Dr. L may want to chime in here but I've noticed that GW and SA in Birmingham hardly have anything of value on any level - likely because they picked over the quality merchandise to flip themselves. The end result is a store full of crap, so someone in need to cheap clothes is having to pick around to find something just for a job interview. It's bad on every level.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Goodwill's primary mission is to provide job training and job placement. Their thrift stores provide retail job experience for their employees. The goods you donate give them something to sell and the proceeds go towards their operations and programs. They don't care who they sell to. Their focus is _not_ about offering goods at very low prices to poor people as many in the public think. As a matter of fact, Goodwill has been making an effort to reach out to wealthier customers by opening upscale Goodwill Boutiques (with higher prices) in expensive neighborhoods in order to provide their employees with higher-end retail job experience.

By the way, "flippers" make great regular customers, as one manager told me.


----------



## WillBarrett

Fraser Tartan said:


> Goodwill's primary mission is to provide job training and job placement. Their thrift stores provide retail job experience for their employees. The goods you donate give them something to sell and the proceeds go towards their operations and programs. They don't care who they sell to. Their focus is _not_ about offering goods at very low prices to poor people as many in the public think. As a matter of fact, Goodwill has been making an effort to reach out to wealthier customers by opening upscale Goodwill Boutiques (with higher prices) in expensive neighborhoods in order to provide their employees with higher-end retail job experience.
> 
> By the way, "flippers" make great regular customers, as one manager told me.


That's valuable perspective, but again, I hardly see the point in running a store that, on a day-to-day basis, has little more to offer than old, ironic t-shirts for the hipster set.


----------



## CMDC

I noticed that prices shot up over the past few weeks at one of my regular stops. Not a GW or SA but rather a for profit thrift. $20 for run of the mill JAB shirts to give you an example. Ridiculous. 

Also as an FYI, this same thrift has started its seasonal shift, moving out heavier jackets and some sweaters, so we may be about to enter the dead months where rows of t-shirts and cargo shorts replace the good stuff.

Not a good sign.


----------



## CMDC

A trip to Laurel, MD for a couple of my stops would have been a complete bust had it not been for this...


----------



## Barnavelt

Fraser Tartan said:


> Goodwill's primary mission is to provide job training and job placement. Their thrift stores provide retail job experience for their employees. The goods you donate give them something to sell and the proceeds go towards their operations and programs. They don't care who they sell to. Their focus is _not_ about offering goods at very low prices to poor people as many in the public think. As a matter of fact, Goodwill has been making an effort to reach out to wealthier customers by opening upscale Goodwill Boutiques (with higher prices) in expensive neighborhoods in order to provide their employees with higher-end retail job experience.
> 
> By the way, "flippers" make great regular customers, as one manager told me.


This link was posted somewhere on here before but I couldn't easily locate it. As someone who actually did think Goodwill was not-for-profit and existed to supply clothing to low income families, I found the information to be enlightening.

https://www.slate.com/articles/life...es_your_clothes_go_when_you_donate_them_.html


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC that Drakes is insane!

Just stopped by a Goodwill while out running errands. I saw 2 briefcases with a familiar looking skin. They were both Eel made by Presto. One burgundy and one Black. I left them though priced at $10 a piece and pretty thoroughly trashed. 

It also appears we are moving entirely toward summer wear down here. 80% of the menswear at this particular store was polos, t shirts, and shorts.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Brag: a Samuelsohn navy blazer for $13 and it's fits me nicely, although the sleeves could be 1/2 shorter. I may get them tailored. This blazer is not trad, it's a 3-button front and has double vents. But I'm not overly concerned about it's non-trad heritaga. Blues number 1: one of the 3 buttons is missing. A quick search of pockets revealed a packet containing extra buttons  Blues number 2: it's got some whitish stains. I'm taking the gamble that drycleaning will take care of it.

Our prices are generally higher in Canada, at least at Value Village. SA tends to be much less expensive. At the same VV where I bought the Sammy blazer, Nautica shirts were priced at $13. Good thing they don't know about Samuelsohn... otherwise, that jacket would have been priced $60 like the Boss suit I also came across today.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Few finds today
PRPS Made in Japan Sz 32
Gant Rugger BD Old School Poplin Sz Med


















Zanella Bennett Loro Piana Tasmanian Super 130's Sz 40

















Hiltl Germany Trousers Sz 36

















Ralph Lauren Blue Label 38x30









Gravati Black Loafer Sz 10.5D









Pictures to be posted later.


----------



## wwilson

Brags: AE Walden and Bradley (pebble grain) in my size!

Blues: Waldens have been resoled...poorly...


----------



## Takai

Had a really terrible day and stopped by a shop, and found probably two dozen Brooks Makers XL ties, most perfect, some NWT, ranging from current back to probably early 00's if anyone's interested. Also a ridiculously long Satin Black RT Carmel BOC, it's probably 2.5-3" longer than the XL tie I compared it to.


----------



## bigwordprof

I am interested in the XL ties. I love Brooks ties and need the extra length.


----------



## Acme

^^Glad to hear of your find. I haven't had a good tie haul in a while.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I hit some pretty nice stuff today. I got a 6x2 navy Yves Saint Laurent navy blazer, a really nice Alexander Julian sweater (green and blue), and four italian silk pocket squares. All that for less than twenty bucks!


----------



## Barnavelt

The local Goodwill has been renovated, so the jam packed old tie rack, which I liked, is now gone and the ties are hanging at the end of the aisles where I constantly find I am knocking them off to the floor. I have found a few very nice things at that Goodwill and I thought I had struck it today when I saw this;




However, when I tried it on, though the shoulders fit, the sleeves were 3-4 inches too short (there were 2 inches in the sleeves). I put it back because it was "priced" at $30, as you can see from the marker written on the label inside the jacket. If it had been the nominal $9 as it is for the almost non-existent non-boutique items, I would have picked it up.

I also found complete VHS sets of "Are You Being Served?" and "Fawlty Towers". We still watch VHS from time to time and I love those shows, but when I started for the cash register with a towering stack of 12 videos, I just felt wrong with bringing all that into the house. Having 3 kids has made us intolerant of clutter.


----------



## gamma68

Sometimes, if you give the thrift stores a rest for a little bit, the Thrift Gods will reward you.

Today, I scored an unworn, NOS, pair of USA-made Bass Weejuns in my size. Joy!


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Sometimes, if you give the thrift stores a rest for a little bit, the Thrift Gods will reward you.
> 
> Today, I scored an unworn, NOS, pair of USA-made Bass Weejuns in my size. Joy!


Those look great! I never have luck with shoes.

Blues: A pair of Allen Edmonds Chester, but the leathers all cracked and definitely not cared for. Recent Hickey Freeman tan 100% cashmere sports coat from Barneys but two holes on the sleeves. A couple of harris tweeds with clothes. pristine blue brooks OCBD made in USA until i flipped it over and it had a hole in the back.

Brags: a few nice tweed coats, anderson little blazer, j press blazer.


----------



## drlivingston

Thrifting adventures for today canceled on account of inclement weather.
p.s. Could all you people up north please come down and take this white stuff back with you? :tongue2:


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Thrifting adventures for today canceled on account of inclement weather.
> p.s. Could all you people up north please come down and take this white stuff back with you? :tongue2:


We have plenty of our own, thank you.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Thrifting adventures for today canceled on account of inclement weather.
> p.s. Could all you people up north please come down and take this white stuff back with you? :tongue2:


Better than here in Athens. No snow for us, just lots of slushy sleet half the time and sand-sized grains of ice the other half of the time. It's gross, dangerous, and keeping me from spending Valentine's day with my GF.


----------



## Odradek

Maybe it's not exactly trad, but today I came across a very nice 2 button, houndstooth jacket, tailored for Frankie Vaughan.
Now I know most folks here are in the US, where that might not be a well known name, but here in England, he was a huge star.
A chart topping singer in the 50's and 60's. He even starred in a film with Marilyn Monroe.
























Now I haven't taken a tape measure to it yet, but I'm guessing it's about a 44R.
Double vent.
Ticket pocket.
One broken button on the right sleeve.
Tailored in December 1991 by Max Freeman of Leeds, who are still in business.

Just found out Frankie Vaughan lived about 5 miles from where I bought this, but died in 1999, so it's strange it's just turned up now.


----------



## Barnavelt

This is a very cool jacket. Many of us Yankees covet ticket pockets and, speaking for myself, I envy that for you lot they seem much more commonplace. Cool backstory too.



Odradek said:


> Maybe it's not exactly trad, but today I came across a very nice 2 button, houndstooth jacket, tailored for Frankie Vaughan.
> Now I know most folks here are in the US, where that might not be a well known name, but here in England, he was a huge star.
> A chart topping singer in the 50's and 60's. He even starred in a film with Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I haven't taken a tape measure to it yet, but I'm guessing it's about a 44R.
> Double vent.
> Ticket pocket.
> One broken button on the right sleeve.
> Tailored in December 1991 by Max Freeman of Leeds, who are still in business.
> 
> Just found out Frankie Vaughan lived about 5 miles from where I bought this, but died in 1999, so it's strange it's just turned up now.


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> This is a very cool jacket. Many of us Yankees covet ticket pockets and, speaking for myself, I envy that for you lot they seem much more commonplace. Cool backstory too.


The angled pockets on that jacket are also very cool, similar to those found on some Norfolk jackets.


----------



## Odradek

Did the measurements and I think my guess of 44R wasn't far off. Bespoke jacket so probably not exact. Just showed it to my wife and she thinks it's a wool and cashmere blend, perhaps with silk too. There are no labels except for that one tailor's tag.
Too large for me, so I was thinking eBay, but there's an idea been floated that it might fit my father-in-law.


----------



## danielm

Brags: nice one store haul. Allen Edmonds tux shoes, Vineyard Vines buttondown, Polo Ralph Lauren tweed trou, and a few miscellaneous Zanella and Brooks Brothers pants. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I saw the oddest suit at a thrift today. It was a three piece, super heavy tweed that was fully-canvassed. The odd part is the jacket. It was almost like a shooting jacket; it had deep, non flapped pockets and a working throat latch. The real kicker was it was a size 32. If anyone would even be remotely interested I can go back and take pictures and detailed measurements.


----------



## Reuben

Women's shooting suit?


Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Reuben said:


> Women's shooting suit?
> 
> Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


Forgive my lack of knowledge on the subject (and the fact my phone doesn't have a camera) would a woman's suit typically have a six button vest?


----------



## Reuben

Does it button left over right or right over left?


Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

brags:
LLB made in USA Chamois in plaid
Pendleton wool tartan shirt
Viyella shirt with multiple cuff choices.
BB Camel hair blazer in 39R

all going on e-bay next week - get at me if you want first dibs.


----------



## drlivingston

It has been a good past couple of days... many brags :icon_smile:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> It has been a good past couple of days... many brags :icon_smile:


You are such a terrible tease.

Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Drove 30 minutes to a nearby town with eight charity shops.
I guess Saturday afternoon is a bad time but there really wasn't anything to get excited about. Almost bought a linen suit exactly my size, but ended up coming home with a lone tie. And a bunch of DVDs for the children.

Is this a worthwhile Christian Dior, or just a diffusion line?


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Is this a worthwhile Christian Dior, or just a diffusion line?


While it may be an anomaly on that side of the pond, I pass up hundreds just like it on a daily basis. They were quite mass produced and are readily available over here. That is not to denigrate the tie. Some of the Diors are quite dated in their patterns. However, I do own several that I deemed interesting enough to purchase.


----------



## CMDC

A few things to come for the exchange. Highlight for me was this, a perfect fit...


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> While it may be an anomaly on that side of the pond, I pass up hundreds just like it on a daily basis. They were quite mass produced and are readily available over here. That is not to denigrate the tie. Some of the Diors are quite dated in their patterns. However, I do own several that I deemed interesting enough to purchase.


Believe me, this stands out among a sea of polyester dross over here. 
I really envy you the thrift stores of the USA.


----------



## Acme

WillBarrett said:


> brags:
> LLB made in USA Chamois in plaid
> Pendleton wool tartan shirt
> Viyella shirt with multiple cuff choices.
> BB Camel hair blazer in 39R
> 
> all going on e-bay next week - get at me if you want first dibs.


Love the vintage made in USA LL Bean, and Viyella's even better. What does "multiple cuff choices" mean?


----------



## Spin Evans

Fiddlermatt said:


> I saw the oddest suit at a thrift today. It was a three piece, super heavy tweed that was fully-canvassed. The odd part is the jacket. It was almost like a shooting jacket; it had deep, non flapped pockets and a working throat latch. The real kicker was it was a size 32. If anyone would even be remotely interested I can go back and take pictures and detailed measurements.


I'm interested! I don't think I _need _heavy tweed down here any time soon, but that ain't stopping me. And yes, if you have a jacket on, the buttons should be on the right side if it's a men's garment.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Spin Evans said:


> I'm interested! I don't think I _need _heavy tweed down here any time soon, but that ain't stopping me. And yes, if you have a jacket on, the buttons should be on the right side if it's a men's garment.


I will stop in first chance I get and get accurate pictures and measurements.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

CMDC said:


> A few things to come for the exchange. Highlight for me was this, a perfect fit...


Sweet!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I haven't posted in weeks. Here are my finds.

Silk Bowties


Mixed lot of ties - Canali, Robert Talbott(3), Zegna(2), Canali, Daniel Cremiuex, Custom Tie Made out of a Blanket, Custom Shop (2) 

Left to right top: XMI, Ike Behar, Daniel CremiuexBottem row: Ike Behar(2)

A. Testoni Sweater w/ Military themed patches

Vinyard Vines

Hickey Freeman Alpaca 

RLX Ralph Lauren Golf Shirt 

J. Crew BD

Jack Spade BD (Discount Count Store)

RLP Big Horse
RL Blue Lable 

Zegna Su Misura

RL Ruby

HP Sweater Vest Made in Italy

AE Manchester Sz 12 (available)

NOS J&M 

Gravati


Mezlen Monks

Hiltl Pleated

Ike Behar Silk & Wool

Ike Behar

Jack Spade BD (Thick Fabric)

Lauren RL Pleated

RL Blue Lable 
Reiss Pocket Sq
J.C Penny Stafford Elbow Patches and Throat Latch

Zanella Pleated Super 130's

Brooks Brothers Sz 37

PRPS Sz 32

BB Chocolate Cords Sz 38

Timberland Sz 34

BB Wool & Cotton Sz Medium

John W. Nordstrom 100% Egyptian Cotton F/C

Thomas Pink

Tommy Bahama BD
Woolrich BD Flannel Made in Turkey

Dulcapanta 


Holland and Holland 

JZ Richards


----------



## bigwordprof

Do those AE Manchester happen to be a 12E or EEE?


----------



## jfelixg

Had a good day today-

Found a J. Press glen plaid 3-2 roll in a very spunky light spring/summer weight wool. Top and bottom were hanging separately buy I matched them.









Only thing- It is TINY! I haven't measured yet but its no bigger than a 38, maybe a 36. Tom Cruise, are you out there? I'm gonna flip it on Ebay or the exchange.

I also found two pairs of Alan Edmonds Shoes today but i walked away from both. Black Oxfords,9.5 & 11.5. Sandy Springs Goodwill, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Monocle

I should have taken the hint, of course. This location was barren.


----------



## Takai

Today was an exercise in restraint, and really I only found one thing I was interested in, except the Lloyd and Haig black Oxfords that are still sitting there with the one broken lace the way I left them two tag cycles ago.

I did however spot the following, pardon the large pictures, as I am at work and cant shrink them.

Dak's Striped tweed SC with hacking ticket pocket, was a bit big, probably around 42-44R, but I just cant do striped tweed.


PRL Made in USA, felt like a Silk/wool blend, was probably 44r-ish, but the odd seafoam color was a bit too much for me


Marks and Spencer Made in England Windowpane 40R. It was just a bit too big, and honestly until I looked at that picture I didnt realize it was a windowpane pattern.

 
Tom James No idea on sizing, probably wool/cashmere blend, but I loved the lining


Pal Zileri- 36R. Loved this jacket, and the amount of pick stitching was crazy. If it was just slightly bigger it would be mine.

Also a couple ties, unfortunately both poly, and one damaged.
 

So, all in all today was sucessful, as I was just trying to kill some time before I needed to be at work, and get out of the rain. Anyone recognize the first emblem on the emblematic?


----------



## Acme

Takai said:


> Tom James No idea on sizing, probably wool/cashmere blend, but I loved the lining


Just look at those lapels. The gorge lines up with the armpits! :crazy:


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Just look at those lapels. The gorge lines up with the armpits! :crazy:


I saw that and thought the suit was just too far forward on the hanger... but, alas, it is just very odd construction. lol


----------



## dkoernert

Brags today: several madras shirts for summer.

Blues: freaking grail peak lapel Langrock tux with a few too many issues for me to be comfortable with. I also left behind a Tony Stewart signed firesuit jacket, now thinking that may have been a mistake.


----------



## Takai

All blues today, killing some time i ran across 2 ties i considered, one stephano ricci, and one Prl. the ricci had a stain, and the PRL had a couple pulls.


----------



## gamma68

A fresh pick from my favorite vintage clothing store:

Two-button front, single button functional cuffs, three patch pockets, undarted, unvented (unusual, perhaps?) and fully lined.

It was a bit of an impulse purchase. The shoulders may be a bit wide, although they look fine to me in this photo. Also, I spotted three pin-sized holes after bringing it home and viewing in strong light. They are subtle due to the color, which I'm not sure how to describe. I hope the holes can be repaired.

I'm a sucker for HT jackets, and this is my first three-patch pocket jacket. This is the second HT jacket by Alexandre that I own. Both are _heavy like iron_ and worthy of wearing in the coldest weather.


----------



## Reuben

dkoernert said:


> Brags today: several madras shirts for summer.
> 
> Blues: freaking grail peak lapel Langrock tux with a few too many issues for me to be comfortable with. I also left behind a Tony Stewart signed firesuit jacket, now thinking that may have been a mistake.


How bad were the issues that you left behind a Langrock tux?!?


----------



## drlivingston

I think that these Florsheim Imperials still have a little life left in the soles.
(Lots and lots of brags lately)


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I think that these Florsheim Imperials still have a little life left in the soles.
> (Lots and lots of brags lately)


Again with the teasing! We want to see pictures, haha.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

drlivingston said:


> I think that these Florsheim Imperials still have a little life left in the soles.
> (Lots and lots of brags lately)


Moar pics.. of everything!


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> How bad were the issues that you left behind a Langrock tux?!?


It had been obviously repaired in some places, some nibbles throughout, and the trousers were in pretty rough shape. Had it been priced a tad lower I probably would have grabbed it. I may go back tomorrow and re-inspect. I'd be shocked if it was gone.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice pickup this afternoon:

Tan herringbone Harris Tweed in 37R
Blue grosgrain belt PRL
Filson button up sport shirt (made in Morocco)
National Review Treasury of Children's Lit


----------



## Dr. D

I discovered where Gordon Gekko donates his stuff. There were more than 30 shirts from Bergdorf Goodman and Paul Stuart in a variety of colors, all French cuffs with contrast collars. And every single one of them had a seriously yellowed collar, although to be fair most of them had tags that dated from the late 80's-early 90s.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

bigwordprof said:


> Do those AE Manchester happen to be a 12E or EEE?


The inner listing says 12. Nothing more. Contact me if interested.


----------



## WillBarrett

Quick trip today but picked up a nice Woolrich 60/40 for e-Bay, a cream PRL drifter crewneck and some BB chinos. Hope they fit.


----------



## Takai

Snagged two nice finds, a new Locharron wool tartan tie( these things, i swear i love collecting them), and a nice BB lux line shirt with french cuffs that fits great. 

Blues: BB 364 merino sweatervest in perfect condition, but it was a bit too big. S5A cotton/cashmere cardigan vest, good condition, with nickel sized mop buttons, but it had some sort of stain on the front. Last but not least, a Norm Thompson cardigan made in italy, all merino, great condition, marked L, but this thing ran to my knees. the odd thing though, it weighed what had to be 5lbs.


----------



## Reuben

I'd snag that cardigan just for the MOP buttons. 


Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai

Reuben said:


> I'd snag that cardigan just for the MOP buttons.
> 
> Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


Thought about it, as my KS&F cashmere uses similarly large shaped buttons. If is there next week I might.


----------



## WillBarrett

Interesting run this morning.

LLB white OCBD non-iron in my size. Good work shirt.
XXL Navy American Jac made in USA G9 (up for sale)
Size Small Canvas Shooting jacket (up for sale)
PRL green drifter crew


----------



## Hitch

Scored on some nice seemingly new Cricketeer charcoal flannels


----------



## tonyanthony1970

A few recent finds.
Holland and Holland, Giana Luca Napoli (didn't spell correctly)

E. Zegna 
Canali
Hickey Freeman

American Eagle
Stafford Made in U.S.A

Canali
Cullwell & Sons


----------



## ArtVandalay

Oooooh American Eagle.


----------



## drlivingston

Be nice...


----------



## WillBarrett

I wore AE in my high school and college years and while I realize in retrospect that the quality wasn't fantastic, I've run across several made in HK cord jackets and sweater while thrifting - all of which seem pretty sturdy. To be honest, I can't say I wouldn't snag one for myself if the situation were right.


----------



## bigwordprof

To me, a cord jacket is a casual piece that does not need to be a high-end brand or quality piece. I even saw a 3/2 version from the Repp Ltd. B&T stores on ebay that I wish I would have pursued.

On another note, if anyone sees a black grosgrain bow tie on their travels, please keep me in mind. I was able to snag a tux with grosgrain lapels, Florsheim patent loafers with a grosgrain ribbon, and would love to complete the ensemble with a grosgrain bow. Thanks.


----------



## wacolo

*Brags*....
Gant Viyella, Silk Cotton Mogador, PRL, Breuer, JZ Richards

Venanzi Seven-Fold, Tino Cosma, No Name (I just like the pattern), Older JAB, BB

Murray Allan Cashmere

Orvis Patch Flannel

*
Blues*....They are already replacing the good stuff with racks of T's and Jorts.


----------



## WillBarrett

Couple of nice finds this morning

- nice light blue reindeer sweater wool/nylon blend.
- VV sport shirt to flip on e-bay
- War and Remembrance hardbacks (both volumes!)
- a collection of Faulkner criticism.


----------



## Acme

:icon_smile_big: ^If you were in the mood to hear Faulkner being criticized, you could have just asked me. I'd have provided that at no charge. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thrifted today. 1960's Brooks Point collar. Not sure what to wear with it really. But I wasn't going to pass it up for $3.99


----------



## nwiniewicz

Grabbed three nice ties here recently each for a $1 and like new condition. In order below...Alfred Dunhill, Bert Pulitzer, and Vineyard Vines.


----------



## Takai

Brags: RLPL Silver/Grey Made in England Tie, in perfect condition

Blues: Alexandre of London Trousers- Tan on brown pinstripe too long
Bills Parker Pant- Size 31
Dunhill Tie- Great stripe, but had a bad stain on it
Vintage pink RT BOC- Sadly stained as well


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

nice finds, congratulations! i wish i could get off my lazy butt and walk down to rummage at the nearest goodwill/salvation-army thrifts


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Went to 3 thrifts yesterday while my SO was at work and my folks were looking over the kids. All I managed was 3 boxes of Wilson ProStaff Bimetal golf balls. I figured $3.50 was a good deal for those.


----------



## Barnavelt

wacolo said:


> *Brags*....
> Gant Viyella, Silk Cotton Mogador, PRL, Breuer, JZ Richards
> 
> Venanzi Seven-Fold, Tino Cosma, No Name (I just like the pattern), Older JAB, BB
> 
> Murray Allan Cashmere
> 
> Orvis Patch Flannel
> 
> *
> Blues*....They are already replacing the good stuff with racks of T's and Jorts.


Wow awesome shirt. I haven't seen one like this before. I bet Reuben spit coffee all over his computer screen when he saw this.


----------



## dprice

I'm a new member here. A few years ago, my single closet was perhaps half-filled, with nothing but threadbare clothes I wore to work as a pipe fitter-then a Salvation Army opened up nearby. It takes its donations from an old,affluent town, and this large store , that very few were aware of yet, was packed with high-quality clothes. In short order, I, who previously had one ill-fitting suit for funerals and such, had several Brooks Brothers suits, several Harris and Donegal tweed sport coats, Camelhair sport coats in several colors, London Fog and Burberry raincoats, several Cashmere topcoats.....Two closets are jammed with very nice stuff. I've picked up at least 10 pairs of shoes-all almost unworn, from top makers. I've found at least a dozen Pendleton shirts there in my size, along with PRL and woolrich wool shirts, along with really vintage ones from Soo Woolen mills, and Hudsons Bay Company-it just goes on and on.
Unfortunately, this store has been "discovered", and it is packed with shoppers and ebay pickers these days-my finds are getting fewer and fewer (of course, with as much stuff as I've acquired, I'm getting real picky about what I buy these days-it has to be perfect in every way.Quite often, I manage to find new items there, with the tags still on. I was there yesterday with my wife, and it was "5 for $5" for any items with a blue tag. I did manage to find a seemingly unworn pair of BB Thompson Chinos in my size for $1-it was blue-tagged, and my wife found four other things for herself. I'm a firm believer that the older a person gets,the better they should dress.


----------



## Reuben

Barnavelt said:


> Wow awesome shirt. I haven't seen one like this before. I bet Reuben spit coffee all over his computer screen when he saw this.


Especially since it's exactly my size. 

Oh, and today's brags include a couple nice repps, a sulka, a green sack and a surprisingly interesting tweed. Bluse are an awesome patchwork harris tweed, tagged as in my size and that fit pretty well . . . if I was a woman, that is. :/


----------



## Barnavelt

Reuben love the Ben Silver Mardi Gras repp!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Beautiful ties, Reuben. I'll have to keep my out for a Brooks like that.


----------



## dkoernert

I tried to go back for that Langrock tux today but it was long gone. I also spotted a pair of Florsheim Imperial captoes with Caiman Alligator detailing. They were the newer ones with the fabric tag on the insole, fairly beat up, and priced over $20. I left them too thinking they weren't worth the chance. 

I did pick up what appears to be someone's entire collection of JAB polos. Logoless polos for $2 a piece, can't beat that.


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> I'd snag that cardigan just for the MOP buttons.
> 
> Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


Me too. Always check the buttons.

Picked up a pair of AE Delrays in chili calf. for 20.00. New heels 20.00, but good soles. Pick them up Saturday.

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Monocle

dprice said:


> Unfortunately, this store has been "discovered", and it is packed with shoppers and ebay pickers these days-my finds are getting fewer and fewer (of course, with as much stuff as I've acquired, I'm getting real picky about what I buy these days-it has to be perfect in every way.


You have many many kindered spirits here in this forum my friend. Quality is KING. When in doubt, leave it out. In the end you may not be able to truly enjoy it, and neither will anyone else.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> In the end you may not be able to truly enjoy it, and neither will anyone else.


Can you please elaborate? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Can you please elaborate? Not sure what you mean.


If you buy it and you're uncomfortable with it, you won't enjoy wearing it and no one else can buy it if you already own it.


----------



## bigwordprof

Brags: I found BB advantage chinos in my size with the tags still on. I also found a BB made in USA ocbd in my (rare, imo) size. If someone is a 16.5-35 and wants a trad fit NWOT blue BB ocbd with a tiny mill flaw on the pocket and a more noticeable mill flaw on the back, I can try to go back tomorrow and pick it up. I imagine it would be 7 or 8 dollars shipped to you. Also spotted were excellent condition BB Elliot fit advantage chinos in stone and light khaki, both size 38x29. I can go back for those if someone is interested.

Blues: I found a very unique piece that I had never seen before. It is an American-made Polo tuxedo jacket, one button, ventless, peak grosgrain lapel with matching grosgrain buttons, which can only be described as a very heavy, textured wool. The texture was almost like art class felt. I looked all over for the pants but they were nowhere to be found. I can only imagine it cost a pretty penny purchased new.


----------



## Reuben

Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## firedancer

Nice score Reuben. Thrift finds? Really?


----------



## Reuben

Kinda-ish? Warehouse clearance sale at better than thrift store prices.


----------



## drlivingston

Loving the lobster cords!!
Many brags again lately. (NWOT Bean Boots, several BB cashmere and cashmere blend sport coats, a very nice Aquascutum for Ben Silver sport coat, Zanella unis, vintage Aldens, etc.)
Blues: a white Lanvin dinner jacket that I swear someone tried to tie-dye.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

drlivingston said:


> Blues: a white Lanvin dinner jacket that I swear someone tried to tie-dye.


That is just insane; plain and simple. What possible use in the world would someone have for a tie-dyed formal coat? GTH Formal wear?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Fiddlermatt said:


> That is just insane; plain and simple. What possible use in the world would someone have for a tie-dyed formal coat? GTH Formal wear?


Hmm...


----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> That is just insane; plain and simple. What possible use in the world would someone have for a tie-dyed formal coat? GTH Formal wear?


I passed on an ancient madder burgundy/gold paisley shawl collar dinner jacket from BB once, still kicking myself for that. Especially since it was in Dieu's size.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Hmm...


You are actually contemplating it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> I passed on an ancient madder burgundy/gold paisley shawl collar dinner jacket from BB once, still kicking myself for that. Especially since it was in Dieu's size.


I would have rocked it so hard.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice morning:

Polo University Club grey suit in a small size - I think 36R.
made in NE wool sweater that I'll probably keep
PRL black watch sweater that I'll probably sell (though it's my size.)
Gant red foulard tie
nice Saveuer cookbook of French cuisine
Huge coffeetable book of old Southern homes


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I would have rocked it so hard.


Hand-blocked, too.

Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt

Reuben now you are just being sadistic.

On a related note, those Murray's lobster pants = WOW. That's one of the best finds I have seen in a while.


----------



## dkoernert

Struck out on clothes today, but did pick up a $300+ BMX bike for $20. I've been wanting to get back into the sport and had been scanning the thrifts for deals.


----------



## halbydurzell

Anderson Little trench coat, made in the USA, zip out lining, shockingly looks almost new. $6. Cost three times that to get it dry cleaned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

4 recent Corneliani sports coat, all sized 50R6 (one was 8). I'm a US 42 short, so they didn't quite fit. I must have encountered a dead gentleman, or at best a retired one. One of the jackets had a price tag in the inner pocket, close to 500 Euros.

I'd be willing to proxy if it's your size.


----------



## CMDC

The seasonal change at the thrifts is upon us. Prepare for the coming lean months. Sweaters, jackets, sport coats all being cut back.

Other blues--Oxxford and BB Golden Fleece suits with moth holes. On the plus side, this nice light grey camelhair 3/2 sack



















JPress grenadines


----------



## drlivingston

Anyone in the Birmingham area that likes Harris Tweed, head over to Lovelady's. They had 6 nice ones in there today from various makers in great condition for $5 each. My closets are too full for me to buy them. I just wanted shoes.


----------



## ThePopinjay

CMDC said:


>


I have a tweed from the same store! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Acme

ThePopinjay said:


> CMDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tweed from the same store! It's one of my favorites!
Click to expand...

Peter gets around. I see his stuff occasionally too. It's nice to know a traditional men's shop is still in business.

Any of you guys ever run across the Cuffs label?










It sometimes looks a bit like the sign above.


----------



## Takai

Had a couple extra minutes on my way into work from the other half's place, and stopped by a shop. Wound up leaving with a couple wonderful pieces, both from non-trad makers, but one fairly trad piece. First was a wonderful Balenciaga Paris 3 1/4" it needs a small amount of re-stitching on the underside in one spot, but I should be able to take care of that.


The other piece was a Dove/Light Grey Pal Zileri jacket in a wonderful lightweight wool that matches the Zegna pants I have nearly perfectly. Best of all it seems to be a 3 button with about a half button roll, it doesnt quite reach the 2nd button, but about half way. And has a brilliant red lining. Pictures of it will be coming later.

I also managed to make a connection with a nice englishman who is apparently an exec at one of the local insurance companies, who was jacket shopping, and couldnt find anything that fit. So we exchanged information and hopefully I'll be able to pass along some pieces to him to clear out my closets. Also he had a rather nice Mont Blanc Ball point pen that made me feel just ever so slightly outclassed with my Pilot Varsity.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Acme said:


> Peter gets around. I see his stuff occasionally too. It's nice to know a traditional men's shop is still in business.
> 
> Any of you guys ever run across the Cuffs label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sometimes looks a bit like the sign above.


No, I keep meaning to head up there and take a look at that store, looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## CMDC

Three more JPress ties plus #4 is a Stafford. I usually just blow by those but this one was too nice to leave.


----------



## triklops55

Nice little haul at a thrift I visited while I was out of town: Thatcher Spring, two Breuer for Ben Silver, Luciano Barbera, Lauren Purple Label. Also got a Zegna and an Etro that aren't in the picture. 
All had for less than $10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Bravo, triklops! Nice haul!


----------



## Acme

This ought to be fun...


----------



## Tilton

Takai said:


> Had a couple extra minutes on my way into work from the other half's place, and stopped by a shop. Wound up leaving with a couple wonderful pieces, both from non-trad makers, but one fairly trad piece. First was a wonderful Balenciaga Paris 3 1/4" it needs a small amount of re-stitching on the underside in one spot, but I should be able to take care of that.
> 
> 
> The other piece was a Dove/Light Grey Pal Zileri jacket in a wonderful lightweight wool that matches the Zegna pants I have nearly perfectly. Best of all it seems to be a 3 button with about a half button roll, it doesnt quite reach the 2nd button, but about half way. And has a brilliant red lining. Pictures of it will be coming later.
> 
> I also managed to make a connection with a nice englishman who is apparently an exec at one of the local insurance companies, who was jacket shopping, and couldnt find anything that fit. So we exchanged information and hopefully I'll be able to pass along some pieces to him to clear out my closets. Also he had a rather nice Mont Blanc Ball point pen that made me feel just ever so slightly outclassed with my Pilot Varsity.


This seems like a prime example of buying things based on brand alone rather than style. I can't imagine anyone paying money for this tie (thrift store prices, even, not to mention retail prices!). Style-wise, this looks worse than J Garcia ties, to me.


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> This ought to be fun...


That's a nice score. I try to keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## CMDC

Acme said:


> This ought to be fun...


Go get your shine box!!!


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> That's a nice score. I try to keep my eyes open for one.


Thanks!



CMDC said:


> Go get your shine box!!!


:thumbs-up:


----------



## Takai

Tilton said:


> This seems like a prime example of buying things based on brand alone rather than style. I can't imagine anyone paying money for this tie (thrift store prices, even, not to mention retail prices!). Style-wise, this looks worse than J Garcia ties, to me.


 I actually quite like the pattern on the tie myself, which is why I purchased it, not based at all on the brand.


----------



## Garasaki

triklops55 said:


> Nice little haul at a thrift I visited while I was out of town: Thatcher Spring, two Breuer for Ben Silver, Luciano Barbera, Lauren Purple Label. Also got a Zegna and an Etro that aren't in the picture.
> All had for less than $10.


Those are some drastically wearable ties!!


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

A few nice pickups today:

Barbour Sweater, Size M

Yellow Silk Tie w/ Indian Elephant Print (Not in perfect condition, but I really liked it)

Charles Tyrwhitt Shirt 15.5 x 34


----------



## WillBarrett

Slim pickings right now as they transition to spring and summer, but managed to find...

BB Navy lambswool v-neck (for sale)
BB red strip OCBD made in USA (for sale)
John Comfort tie for a local men's haberdasher
Unnamed braces

copy of the Silver Spoon cookbook and paperbacks by Waugh and Sedaris.


----------



## Reuben

This is just a slubby silk, right? Or is it something else? It's very different texture from any other silk tie I've owned:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

That looks like silk to me. I did fin a Canali tie a while back with a similar texture that had some cotton blended in. On another note I have a couple printed silk ties from the company in the photo above and they are very high quality, neat find.


----------



## Reuben

dkoernert said:


> That looks like silk to me. I did fin a Canali tie a while back with a similar texture that had some cotton blended in. On another note I have a couple printed silk ties from the company in the photo above and they are very high quality, neat find.


Definitely silk, just in a very textured herringbone weave, with what I believe is some slubbiness. Maybe tussah silk?


----------



## Monocle

So..A vintage Bean suede flare collar jacket? Now..I've seen everything. A little Too dirty for $30.00 and not my size. Anyone interested in vintage, and can clean suede, PM me and I'll pick it for you. It's a 42.


----------



## Orgetorix

E-thrift brag: Alden for BB black shell captoe bluchers


----------



## wacolo

Brags - Recent 3/2 Gray seersucker sack from the local trad shop. PRL and Trafalgar braces and a really cool bi-plane emblematic. The last tie is a gorgeous English wool that will have to wait a few months to see its debut.

Blues - A boatload of moth ravaged tweed sportcoats and a pair of lovely old scotch grain wingtips in 6.5 EEE.


----------



## tweets_5

Orgetorix said:


> E-thrift brag: Alden for BB black shell captoe bluchers


Nice, saw those last night and couldn't tell from the pictures if they were shell or not and the fact he put "calfskin" in the listing, I backed off


----------



## Orgetorix

This is not a clothing thrift brag, but it's a thrift brag nonetheless.

A couple of years ago, I found a vintage (1978) La Pavoni Europiccola espresso machine in a thrift store for about $20. New ones go for $700 or more, so even though it was in rough shape, I took a chance on it.

It's been sitting in my basement, but I finally got around to working on refurbishing it this winter, so I tore it apart to inspect it, clean it, replace the gaskets and seals, and polish it:










And after replacing a few more corroded parts, it's back in business.


----------



## sskim3

This looks awesome! Now hows the quality of the coffee???



Orgetorix said:


> This is not a clothing thrift brag, but it's a thrift brag nonetheless.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I found a vintage (1978) La Pavoni Europiccola espresso machine in a thrift store for about $20. New ones go for $700 or more, so even though it was in rough shape, I took a chance on it.
> 
> It's been sitting in my basement, but I finally got around to working on refurbishing it this winter, so I tore it apart to inspect it, clean it, replace the gaskets and seals, and polish it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after replacing a few more corroded parts, it's back in business.


----------



## orange fury

Orgetorix said:


> This is not a clothing thrift brag, but it's a thrift brag nonetheless.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I found a vintage (1978) La Pavoni Europiccola espresso machine in a thrift store for about $20. New ones go for $700 or more, so even though it was in rough shape, I took a chance on it.
> 
> And after replacing a few more corroded parts, it's back in business.


That looks incredible, well done on both the find and the restoration! Now I really want some espresso lol...


----------



## Barnavelt

^^ Org that is one of the coolest non-clothing related brags I have ever seen on this thread. It's impressive that you would know what you were looking at when you found it; were you ever a Barista?!


----------



## drlivingston

Org, did you repaint the base or did it have a removable cover?


----------



## Takai

Had a few minutes between chiropractor, watchmaker, and work this morning, and it was almost a fantastic trip, almost. No nice shoes, and they had moved the jacket section, and reduced it, plowing through what was left I ran across this wonderful sky blue SC with _the feel__, _Checked the sizing, and it was a 42C armani, current that I looked at with the other half at So5th the other day. It fit alright, a bit wonky, but nothing that couldnt be fixed, has a coffee stain on the front that should come out at the cleaners; 50/25/25 wool, silk, linen blend. Then came across something truely fanastic, an Oxxford houndstooth tweed in tan/ blue in a 40s. I was quite excited, and then I found moth holes on the back, and shoulder. Last but not least a Norman Hilton tweed, looked great, but felt...sticky? Also came across a pair of older RT BoCs that I almost picked up, but alas minor damage meant they got to stay.


----------



## drlivingston

Lots and lots of goodies today! Several great ties and other items. Twas a good day.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Lots and lots of goodies today! Several great ties and other items. Twas a good day.


Doc! Ya gots ta take some pictures and quit teasing us like this.


----------



## Dr. D

drlivingston said:


> Lots and lots of goodies today! Several great ties and other items. Twas a good day.


I am quite curious just how many ties it takes for the good doctor to consider his haul to be "several" great ties? :cool2:


----------



## Takai

Armani- https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0743_zps60262b2e.jpg
Oxxford- https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0741_zps871a3acf.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0742_zpsdffa6711.jpg


----------



## Acme

The highlights from a bit of serendipitous thrifting this past Sunday...









_Clockwise from upper left: ties from Burberry and Aquascutum, Trafalgar silk braces embroidered with pheasant hunting dogs; vintage 60's Hickey Freeman suit in the coolest navy gangster stripe I've ever seen; another vintage Hickey Freeman, this time a polo coat, with only two small moth nibbles (but hey, it was only 33¢!); and a heavy Woolrich lined shirt jacket._


----------



## drlivingston

A few ties from one of my stops today:



(L to R) Harrods, Ted Baker, Drakes, RT Best of Class (see below), Armani, Ben Silver



This RT BOC Bentley emblematic was a very limited edition tie presented to VIPs at the 2009 Pebble Beach d'Elegance. It is in NWOT condition. This is a link to the only one sold on eBay for reference.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sa...ebble+beach+tie&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## Tilton

Takai said:


> Armani- https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0743_zps60262b2e.jpg
> Oxxford- https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0741_zps871a3acf.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0742_zpsdffa6711.jpg


That Oxxford is sweet!

That Armani is way too big on you and looks super fashion forward for about 1999.


----------



## CMDC

^I've hesitated to take my new Bentley out for a spin until now. With that tie, I'll feel much more properly attired.


----------



## eagle2250

Orgetorix said:


> This is not a clothing thrift brag, but it's a thrift brag nonetheless.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I found a vintage (1978) La Pavoni Europiccola espresso machine in a thrift store for about $20. New ones go for $700 or more, so even though it was in rough shape, I took a chance on it.
> 
> It's been sitting in my basement, but I finally got around to working on refurbishing it this winter, so I tore it apart to inspect it, clean it, replace the gaskets and seals, and polish it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after replacing a few more corroded parts, it's back in business.


Orgetorix: Whether it be dressing well on a budget or restoring a thoroughly trashed Expresso machine to it's "like new" splendor, I am consistently amazed at your resourcefulness and aptitude for virtual perfection. You sir are quite the example for the rest of us to attempt to emulate! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice Harwell 80/20 plaid shirt today. sort of a black/charcoal color but will look fine with jeans in the fall.

A nice button up from New England Shirt Company made for R. Derwin clothing in CT.

couple of Coast casual shirts for E-bay.

Billy Reid button up for e-bay.


----------



## Annette

Last month I scored a pair of new old stock Bean Blucher Mocs from the 1980's on ebay for $28 shipped. They are better quality than the ones Bean offers today.


----------



## Odradek

Acme said:


> The highlights from a bit of serendipitous thrifting this past Sunday...
> 
> _Clockwise from upper left: ties from Burberry and Aquascutum, Trafalgar silk braces embroidered with pheasant hunting dogs; vintage 60's Hickey Freeman suit in the coolest navy gangster stripe I've ever seen; another vintage Hickey Freeman, this time a polo coat, with only two small moth nibbles (but hey, it was only 33¢!); and a heavy Woolrich lined shirt jacket._


33 cents? 33 cents!!! 
In a thrift shop here in England you would not see a coat like that for under £20, about $33. Seriously.

I'm so jealous of the prices and of the range of things you all come across in the US. Look what Dr. Livingstone seems to come across on an almost daily basis.



drlivingston said:


> A few ties from one of my stops today:
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R) Harrods, Ted Baker, Drakes, RT Best of Class (see below), Armani, Ben Silver


I'm in a relatively upmarket area, where you'd think you might find some good clothes, but all I see are M&S ties, beat up Clark's shoes, and orphan jackets. Oxfam have completely lost the plot, asking £20 for BHS sports coats and £40 for Austin Reed.
I haven't been to the US since 2001, but I'm tempted to go back just to wander round the thrift shops.


----------



## Shaver

^ Absolutely Odradek, UK charity shops are a wilderness of trash. I am given to understand that they are regularly harvested by representatives of the 'vintage' market, so that any decent donations are unlikely to remain on display for long.


----------



## drlivingston

Shaver said:


> ^ Absolutely Odradek, UK charity shops are a wilderness of trash. I am given to understand that they are regularly harvested by representatives of the 'vintage' market, so that any decent donations are unlikely to remain on display for long.


That is something that completely mystifies me. With all of the high-end shops in the UK, I would assume that you couldn't swing around a dead cat in a charity shop without hitting a sartorial gem. We have wealth in the U.S. version of Birmingham, but we are not exactly on the cutting edge of finer offerings. I suspect that the UK charity shops are siphoning off the quality items for more lucrative transactions.


----------



## Shaver

^ High streets across the UK are awash with charity shops. Only betting shops open at a faster rate. However as Odradek states there are no bargains to be had.

And then there are scams like this:

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/secondhand-clothes-you-give-to-charity-795643


----------



## drlivingston

This is your problem:
“We don’t accept garments handed in here because we’re not a charity shop. All our clothes have been collected and taken to our factory where they are sorted and processed."

We get many things wrong on this side of the pond. However, they are very strict about businesses operating under tax exempted status. It does help having staff that think Hermes is worth less than Stafford, but I digress. :rolleyes2:


----------



## orange fury

Dr. Livingston, that RT Bentley tie is incredible. I clicked the eBay link thinking "wow, I want one too, just to have one", but then I saw the prices and alas, I shall not


----------



## jimw

I have three local thrift stores in regular rotation, and find each useful for particular items only (I wonder what that is?). For instance, Salvation Army can have some good ties but little else. These are all from Sally Ann, all purchased within the past 6 weeks. If anyone can identify the blue/red/green tartan (my latest find), I'd appreciate it - there are too many to pick through!


----------



## Orgetorix

Anybody familar with the thrifting in Charlotte and wouldn't mind sharing their recommendations? My in-laws just moved there, and we're visiting this weekend for the first time. They live on the south side, near Ballantyne/Provincetowne. PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## Acme

Odradek said:


> 33 cents? 33 cents!!!
> In a thrift shop here in England you would not see a coat like that for under £20, about $33. Seriously.
> 
> I'm so jealous of the prices and of the range of things you all come across in the US. Look what Dr. Livingstone seems to come across on an almost daily basis.


I sympathize with you.

To be fair, coats like that usually run £6 to £25 in my neck of the woods. The coat was 20p because it hadn't sold in several weeks. The store happened to be running a three for 99¢ on any item with the oldest color price tag. Oddly enough, you had to buy three items or no deal; I only had two, and the lady in line behind me kindly let me buy her a garment so I could get the deal.

Also, nobody finds ties like Doc. He is the Yoda of neckwear.

We have for profit thrifts too, and our thrift stores are also trying to raise prices. But there's just so much of it here that I think there's room for everybody.

I've also heard that clothing is so expensive in England that many cross the channel just to shop. Thrift stores on the high street? You don't see that here. Our thrift stores tend to be in low rent districts. And the quality of the hunting seems to be directly proportional to the crime rate in the store's neighborhood... :biggrin:

That said, I enjoy discussions like this. I'm not an economist, but I play one on AAAC.


----------



## Shaver

^ Take a look at this Acme: https://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/...ngton_High_Street__what_do_the_public_think_/


----------



## Acme

And one more thing...

What's the average size of an Oxfam store? Thrifts in America can be _huge_:









_this photo shamelessy borrowed from rookiemag.com

_You can't see the end of the aisle in the photograph above because there isn't one.


----------



## Shaver

^ We don't even have department stores in the UK which are quite that large. :eek2:


----------



## Acme

Shaver said:


> ^ Take a look at this Acme: https://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/...ngton_High_Street__what_do_the_public_think_/


Wow! That's insane.


----------



## gamma68

jimw said:


> I have three local thrift stores in regular rotation, and find each useful for particular items only (I wonder what that is?). For instance, Salvation Army can have some good ties but little else. These are all from Sally Ann, all purchased within the past 6 weeks. If anyone can identify the blue/red/green tartan (my latest find), I'd appreciate it - there are too many to pick through!
> View attachment 10653
> View attachment 10654


I went through every tartan in my book "The Scottish Clans and Their Tartans" and did not find an exact match, although several are close. The closest one might be the clan Macintyre:


----------



## jimw

Gee .... thanks, Gamma. I didn't mean for anyone to go to so much trouble. The tie is from Locharron, and they have a large tartan database, so I can look for myself. Perhaps its just some faux tartan. Either way, its a quality wool tie, no doubt. I have a serious weakness for tartan ties - I think this is my 10th!

Cheers,

Jim



gamma68 said:


> I went through every tartan in my book "The Scottish Clans and Their Tartans" and did not find an exact match, although several are close. The closest one might be the clan Macintyre:


----------



## Takai

Not really sure if this should go in aquisitions or thrifts, but today after my chiro appointment I stopped by a mega thrift over there to pick up the brooks needlepoint belt, and unfortunately I noticed a moth nibble to it, so I opted to leave it, then I spotted a great pair of Samuelshon trousers in a medium grey s110 fabric that unfortunately had a hoe in the back pocket. I thought all was lost, and headed for the door, and thats when I saw them, a dozen Nib hats, stetson, dobbs, borsalino. All either 7 3/8, or 7 1/4. I was like a kid in a candy store, and the employee that was helping me was amused. Unfortunately the hats were priced 50+, but I walked out with a midnight blue fur felt dobbs fedora for 55, and Im quite pleased.


----------



## Acme

Takai said:


> had a hoe in the back pocket...


Must... :icon_headagainstwal restrain... :icon_headagainstwal sarcastic... :icon_headagainstwal retort... :icon_headagainstwal

All kidding aside, congrats on the hat find, especially since they're also new. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Takai

Acme said:


> Must... :icon_headagainstwal restrain... :icon_headagainstwal sarcastic... :icon_headagainstwal retort... :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> All kidding aside, congrats on the hat find, especially since they're also new. :icon_cheers:


Actually given the area, a hoe in the back pocket wouldnt be too far out of the question, but alas it was just a typo.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Must... :icon_headagainstwal restrain... :icon_headagainstwal sarcastic... :icon_headagainstwal retort... :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> All kidding aside, congrats on the hat find, especially since they're also new. :icon_cheers:


You should be fortunate that you got to it before Shaver or I had a "crack" at it.


----------



## Takai

The Dobbs from above, I love the midnight blue of this hat, might have to go back tomorrow for the Panama and to play with the others too.


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> You should be fortunate that you got to it before Shaver or I had a "crack" at it.


I would never prostitute myself for a cheap laugh.


----------



## Acme

:biggrin: ^Though I must admit that it's hardly a stretch of the imagination to think that you might flash just a bit of thigh should the humour come very dear. :biggrin:


----------



## Takai

So, today was an awesome day, period.

L-R: John Comfort for Harrods, Andre Claude Canova for Georges Duboeuf, John Comfort for Harrods, Very Vintage Arrow
Also picked up these two little things

Alden 990 11 B/D, AE Greyson 10.5 D, both wonderfully aged #8 shell, both will be on the market once my can of VSC comes in and I can get them cleaned up. Also ran into one of my fellow hunters, always a great time when we run into each other.


----------



## Acme

_"Tho' scorching summer sun,
waist deep drifts and frostbit toes,
angry stormclouds lashing rain,
still we thrift.

Yet once in a thousand unremarkable sallies, 
the clouds may disrobe an azure sky for the sun to beam brightly,
__that the thrift gods might smile down upon us."_

I found a watch.








_Keywind pocket watch made by Rockford Watch Co. of Illinois, circa 1880 from the looks of the serial number. Coin silver case, jewels unknown. Movement appears nice, but true condition unknown pending a trip to my watchmaker, as I don't have a key with which to wind it._


----------



## wacolo

^^^^Great find, Acme!

I had some luck with one of my slow spots today......
Any Vols Fans out there? From M.S. McClellan in Knoxville. Super heavy wool, french faced, side vented and lined in an awesome tartan....



A midnight blue Shawl Tux ~40L



And a reversible tweed waistcoat. The solid side has some nibbles, but I still could not pass it up.


----------



## Reuben

Pretty good day today:



















Very lightweight navy hopsack double-breasted natural-shouldered (literally unpadded) sack, 38S (calling Imme and/or Takai), old 346 BB 3/2 roll tweed, lightly darted, 43R, H. Freeman & Sons micro-houndstooth suit, ~41R, pretty sweet Burberry tweed in a 46R/L, great piece of Scifi I've been meaning to read for a while, size 8 scotch grain PTB Florsheim Imperials, awesome wooden sword because I'm, apparently, still a small child.

Oh, and blues: 346 sack, but in poor condition, three pinstriped 3/2 sack golden fleece orphans, a golden fleece that was a touch too short, "boutique priced" at $40, and in "crappy" condition. Literally. The trousers were quite stained.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Nice score. That's one of my favorite all time science fiction books.


----------



## Takai

Today's thrifts were quite accidental, I dropped off some, really a 55 gal bag, of clothes at my local goodwill and decided to pop inside for a look see. I went ahead and adjusted my parking as to free up the lanes, and a man backed into the rear of my car  But there was no damage to my car . After all was settled I decided to go ahead and pop in, and I wound up leaving with a pair of bright colored, if albeit sun bleached boat shoes that fit perfectly, and then a pair of NWOT BB Milano Regatta blues in my size. So before too long I realized I was aparently putting together an outfit, and finished it off with a lovely Grey striped Jcrew shirt with MOP buttons, unfortunately it's a women's shirt, but it fits really well so I will probably give it a go. Went to peruse ties, and met a boy( early 20's, attitude of a high schooler) who was quite ferveratly looking through the ties, and I asked him what brands he was looking for, he replied "I just love those Christian Dior ties, I have probably 10 of them, and I just cant get enough. But like Burberry, or Lanvin, or like Yves Saint Laurent too. See this shirt Im wearing? It's Zeg-na, they're okay too." Due to a conversation with an associate at BB yesterday I had my stock of 42-44L stuff in the car. On a whim I mentioned that I had "More fine menswear than you are like to see in a year, in the trunk of my car, if you'd like to see if there is anything you'd like." His eyes lit up and he said sure, so I showed him, Zegna, Oxxford, a piece from The Row, he had no idea what such brands were, and of all the jackets I had in there he picks out the Armani buried at the bottom, and it fit him terribly, but he really wanted it bad. Unfortunately he said he had no cash with which to buy it, but he gave me his email, and told me to email him if I had anything I might like to sell. 

Also an amusing aside from today, I stopped by Jose Banks, and was complimented by the associate on my outfit, bought my 4 sets of trees, went back to Brooks to chat with some friends, who are associates there, and proceeded to blow their minds with news of the 8.50 price on shoe trees. 

I do apologize about the length of my story, but I found it am amusing day.


----------



## DLW

I found this article interesting and thought I would share. Would you keep or sell?


----------



## Jfrazi2

Nice article, thanks for sharing. I would have kept the buttons and had them sewn on my favorite navy blazer.


----------



## drlivingston

I ventured with my wife and child to opening day at Six Flags outside Atlanta. I stayed long enough to join my four year old daughter on her first rides on the Scream Machine and Mind Bender. After that, my wife kisses me on the cheek and says, "Go thrifting!" 
Without further ado, I proceeded to Buckhead! And after a few stops in Buckhead and Sandy Springs.... NOTHING!! Atlanta has more thrift stores than Birmingham by a longshot. However, they also have 10 times the customer base. When that is factored into the thrift equation, it makes good scores in the big A hard to come by. Plus, Atlanta thrifts have this weird practice of putting "high end" things out of reach of the customers. You have to ask to see a pair of shoes or a certain tie. That is ridiculous. Birmingham Goodwills have added their little "Boutique" sections featuring overprices Stacy Adams shoes and Nautica clothing, but you can still browse through it without having to wait for someone to show it to you one item at a time. Oh well, I am going to do a little thrifting on the gulf coast next weekend. Someone around the Mobile area or Gulf Shores. I need a change of scenery.


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> I found this article interesting and thought I would share. Would you keep or sell?


Now that's a _great _story.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> I ventured with my wife and child to opening day at Six Flags outside Atlanta. I stayed long enough to join my four year old daughter on her first rides on the Scream Machine and Mind Bender. After that, my wife kisses me on the cheek and says, "Go thrifting!"
> Without further ado, I proceeded to Buckhead! And after a few stops in Buckhead and Sandy Springs.... NOTHING!! Atlanta has more thrift stores than Birmingham by a longshot. However, they also have 10 times the customer base. When that is factored into the thrift equation, it makes good scores in the big A hard to come by. Plus, Atlanta thrifts have this weird practice of putting "high end" things out of reach of the customers. You have to ask to see a pair of shoes or a certain tie. That is ridiculous. Birmingham Goodwills have added their little "Boutique" sections featuring overprices Stacy Adams shoes and Nautica clothing, but you can still browse through it without having to wait for someone to show it to you one item at a time. Oh well, I am going to do a little thrifting on the gulf coast next weekend. Someone around the Mobile area or Gulf Shores. I need a change of scenery.


STAY AWAY!

Oh, and the stuff they put behind the counter is almost never worth a second glance. In Atlanta, you really have to thrift a lot and often. If you just went to the Buckhead Goodwill on a Saturday afternoon, it's no wonder you didn't find anything. There are at least three or four regulars who camp out at that store on Saturdays or make a loop to all the Goodwills in the area. You can find some good stuff, but it takes a lot of patience and persistence.


----------



## ATL

gamma68 said:


> Now that's a _great _story.


I think he donated the money to charity.

And believe it or not, that's the THIRD case of someone on the SF thrift thread thrifting a blazer with gold buttons in the past two and a half years.


----------



## Reuben

ATL said:


> STAY AWAY!
> 
> Oh, and the stuff they put behind the counter is almost never worth a second glance. In Atlanta, you really have to thrift a lot and often. If you just went to the Buckhead Goodwill on a Saturday afternoon, it's no wonder you didn't find anything. There are at least three or four regulars who camp out at that store on Saturdays or make a loop to all the Goodwills in the area. You can find some good stuff, but it takes a lot of patience and persistence.


Athens is better anyway. Few flippers if any and almost no knowledgable clothes horses.

Also, 80-something bars.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> STAY AWAY!


Duly noted... 



Reuben said:


> Also, 80-something bars.


:drunken_smilie: Let's go thirfting!! (sic)


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> :drunken_smilie: Let's go thirfting!! (sic)


Exactly. Power hours, pitcher specials, places I know a bartender, sounds pretty thrifty to me.


----------



## drlivingston

While not normally a fan of Dexter shoes, I felt compelled to buy these kiltie tassel made in the USA loafers for $4.99


----------



## Acme

Tweed McVay said:


> I found this article interesting and thought I would share. Would you keep or sell?


That blogger hangs out on the other forum. Good for him, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.

Ever since I read about someone on the other forum finding gold buttons on an Oxxford blazer last year, I've been checking buttons. It's a rare event, but I do find cool things. For example, I once picked up a Ben Silver blazer with enamelled Northwestern University buttons. Just last week I found a Marshall Fields blazer with clock buttons. It's a Chicago thing (the old store has a big vintage clock above the door which is a local landmark), but those buttons are quite collectible.


----------



## Acme

wacolo said:


> ^^^^Great find, Acme!


Thanks!

And that just might be the coolest blazer lining I've ever seen.


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up a navy blazer last week that had these awesome solid brass Penn State Alumni Association buttons. They look much better in person.


----------



## Takai

So, I found some unique things last night, unfortunately I could justify purchasing them. first was this

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0801_zps912c0495.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0800_zpsd1f3feb1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0803_zps46f1decd.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0804_zpsb7fb6011.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0805_zps9c428284.jpg

And second was a pair of BB chinos with an odd banding label I haddent seen before, any idea of vintage?


----------



## swb120

Takai said:


> And second was a pair of BB chinos with an odd banding label I haddent seen before, any idea of vintage?


I have some like these with the same banding; I believe they're from the early- to mid-90s.


----------



## Takai

Stopped by shop by my chiro today, and thout I was going to strike out, then I saw they'd refilled thle suits. I walked out with a charcoal and pink pin Brioni suit in a 44r, and a wonderful Zegna stripe suit in the same size. there ws a nice navy Valentino, but I left it.


----------



## dkoernert

I stopped by a local hotspot today hoping for some shoes. I walked out with a pair of AE Graysons in my size with a fresh resole for $2.


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


> I picked up a navy blazer last week that had these awesome solid brass Penn State Alumni Association buttons. They look much better in person.


Wow I always felt left out that "my" school, a state institution such as it is, never ranked cool blazer buttons. I can't help but wonder where these came from. Do they resemble Ben Silver buttons at all?


----------



## Takai

Had to kill some time and it was dollar day so I popped by a shop, and wound up walking out with a pair of Bills, 2 BB shirts, one non-iron sport shirt, and one must iron regular, both BD collars, and one of the best pieces I've found; a 3/2 Corbin soft heavywieght wool med grey sport coat with 3 patch pockets. Unfortunately it's a 42R, but I just couldnt leave it there.

I did however come across a Daniel Cremieux Signature orphan in LP 160s 15.5micron wool that was the best feeling worsted wool I think I've ever felt. Unfortunately it was also a 42R, fortunately after research it has sent me to Dillards in search of it's brethren as I was looking for some Isaia suiting.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> I picked up a navy blazer last week that had these awesome solid brass Penn State Alumni Association buttons. They look much better in person.





Barnavelt said:


> Wow I always felt left out that "my" school, a state institution such as it is, never ranked cool blazer buttons. I can't help but wonder where these came from. Do they resemble Ben Silver buttons at all?


Jeez Louise, I'm a graduate and a member of the association and I didn't even know they had those buttons. Sourcing information would be appreciated!


----------



## Takai

An adendum to my previous post, I stopped by the shop near my work and found a beautiful Norman Hilton chocolate linen SC, unfortunately it was in a 41r, and even more unfortunate I didnt have enough time to get it

Edit: Forgot to mention, it was 1/4 lined


----------



## tonyanthony1970

e-thrift find on the bay
Sandoz 17 Jewels Winding Watch

Case Width without Crown: Approximate 33mm

Dial: Sandoz 17 Jewels Dial with Silver Hands and Index Markers

Movement: Sandoz Manual Winding In Working Condition
Caseback: Sandoz Signed Stainless Steel Caseback.


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden for BB shells, e-thrifted. Cost me $39.99 after seller gave me a partial refund because she messed up the shipping.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Alden for BB shells, e-thrifted. Cost me $39.99 after seller gave me a partial refund because she messed up the shipping.


Awesome, Org! That is one of the best finds that I have seen this year. Congrats!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Orgetorix said:


> Alden for BB shells, e-thrifted. Cost me $39.99 after seller gave me a partial refund because she messed up the shipping.


Holy frijoles what a steal!


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> Wow I always felt left out that "my" school, a state institution such as it is, never ranked cool blazer buttons. I can't help but wonder where these came from. Do they resemble Ben Silver buttons at all?





eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, I'm a graduate and a member of the association and I didn't even know they had those buttons. Sourcing information would be appreciated!


I have turned these buttons every which way and can't find any marks that would help identify their source. They resemble BS buttons but have nothing to identify them as being such. They are too nice to be just a one-time custom job. Google turned up zilch. Anyway, it's a beautiful unbranded US made 42R blazer. I have to determine if I want to sell the blazer as a whole? Or do I remove the buttons, and just sell them as a set?


----------



## danielm

Anyone find any Faberge eggs lately?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai

Yep, just had my last one for breakfast this morning 


danielm said:


> Anyone find any Faberge eggs lately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Went thrifting today for the first time in ~2 months. Visited six sweet spots and only found a damaged and severely overpriced pair of AE's and a ratty BB tie.

Might try a couple spots uptown after class.


----------



## Reuben

E-thrift arrived today, and the orphans have been reunited:


----------



## Takai

Went back to get the Hilton jacket from yesterday, and I should've know better. Walked out with, a Bb lux line xtra slim, a Luciano barbera shirt, and two polos, a jeff rose, and a bb. Blues, they had two summer hats, a Bee custom, and an Adams, both unfortunately far too small for me.


----------



## WillBarrett

Two trips to the same store today:

RL chinos that will need hemming
BB OCBD
BB Country Club plaid in L for e-bay
LLB plaid wrinkle resistant for E-bay
LLB chamois plaid for e-Bay


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Two trips to the same store today


Gardendale?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> E-thrift arrived today, and the orphans have been reunited:


Reunited and it feels so gooood!


----------



## Barnavelt

This suit should have its own blog.



Reuben said:


> E-thrift arrived today, and the orphans have been reunited:


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> E-thrift arrived today, and the orphans have been reunited:


Joining the Tramp Unit, I see...


----------



## Reuben

Barnavelt said:


> This suit should have its own blog.


I'm far from an expert, but I'm beginning to suspect that the only machine-stitching in the entire thing is where someone let the seat out and where the patches are joined. Anything I should look for beyond the imperfection inherit in all handcrafting?

Also, anyone have an explanation for this extra beltloop or what type of button I should place here? I'm assuming brown horn, but then it won't match the leather football buttons on the jacket. Also, cuffs or no cuffs?


----------



## Spin Evans

The extra loop, from what I understand, is to help keep the waistband level. I've never had one on my trousers, but if it works then I desperately want that feature to come back in style. It can also secure the end of the belt if you thread it on that side.

If the cuffs look good, then I'd go that route.


----------



## jo22nashua

First time posting here. Picked up a pair of Alden Indy 405 boots and Alden Leisure Handsewn loafers for $100 on craigslist. Felt like I was stealing!


----------



## jo22nashua

Almost forgot, also landed a like new pair of AE Clifton's for $20!!!


----------



## drlivingston

jo22nashua said:


> First time posting here. Picked up a pair of Alden Indy 405 boots and Alden Leisure Handsewn loafers for $100 on craigslist. Felt like I was stealing!


Welcome to the forum, jo22nashua!! Let me be the first to tell you.... LEAVE NOW!! This is an illness! It might just be a couple of pairs of heavily discounted (awesome) Aldens now. Next thing you know, it's a pair of Lobbs and an Isaia suit. Unfortunately, left untreated, your illness will steadily progress until (sob....) you're strung out obsessed with "reuniting" pieces of patchwork tweed! It's not too late for you, jo22nashua! The rest of us are doomed to waste away in our sartorial leper colony.


----------



## jo22nashua

I appreciate the warning, unfortunately it may be too late for me. The obsession already has a strong hold, although I have not stepped into the Lobb realm. I currently own too many Allen Edmond and Alden shoes.


----------



## Barnavelt

Ahem.. 'cough'..CUFFS!



Reuben said:


> I'm far from an expert, but I'm beginning to suspect that the only machine-stitching in the entire thing is where someone let the seat out and where the patches are joined. Anything I should look for beyond the imperfection inherit in all handcrafting?
> 
> Also, anyone have an explanation for this extra beltloop or what type of button I should place here? I'm assuming brown horn, but then it won't match the leather football buttons on the jacket. Also, cuffs or no cuffs?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

jo22nashua said:


> First time posting here. Picked up a pair of Alden Indy 405 boots and Alden Leisure Handsewn loafers for $100 on craigslist. Felt like I was stealing!


I'm going to check my local craigslist right now. I would have never guessed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> Also, cuffs or no cuffs?


How do they drape?

I want to say cuffs for now so you can change your mind later if you want.


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> How do they drape?
> 
> I want to say cuffs for now so you can change your mind later if you want.


Well, I've got around five inches of extra fabric in the pants, three with cuffs, but I may need to use some or all of that to add room at the thighs and waist. While I'm hoping I can lose the inch or two I need at the waist since I've been trying to slim down a bit anyway, I fear my thighs are as small as they're going to get. I've had this done by my tailor before with a pair of madras pants, though, so I know he can do it safely.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

In that case, plain hems and get the other fine points taken care of. There's nothing like pants that fit just right!


----------



## Takai

Finally got around to taking some pictures

Norman Hilton:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/P3211867_zps6f3de9c9.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/P3211868_zpsbf5999d9.jpg

Corbin:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/P3211871_zps2f9f70eb.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/P3211872_zps7d4cce5a.jpg


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Gardendale?


indeed...


----------



## Barnavelt

I have to agree with Dieu on this point.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> In that case, plain hems and get the other fine points taken care of. There's nothing like pants that fit just right!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I checked out the local goodwill and picked up a 3/2 roll 100% silk sack, then I visited a new thrift and picked up a Normal Hilton 100% cashmere glen-plaid. It's darted and only two button but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## L-feld

I picked up a few old Lands End Original Oxfords, 60/40 blend, made in USA. I am really amazed at how nice they are, compared to the current version. The cloth, despite being a poly blend, is very comfortable and airy. It's lighter than the Brooks oxford cloth I'm used to, but it seems like it would be nice for spring. The construction is good, too.

The only thing I found odd was the fact that the collars are only 2 3/4" long. For some reason, I had assumed Lands End switched to short collars recently as part of the trend, but these shirts certainly predate that trend. Maybe LE has always done a shorter collar?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay

J. Crew striped tie (the only tie in my collection made in Canada I think) and a Robert Talbott, also found a Land's End red micro gingham shirt (currently in the wash).

Blues: at least three Ingles Buchan tartan ties with huge moth holes in them


----------



## Reuben

ThePopinjay said:


> Blues: at least three Ingles Buchan tartan ties with huge moth holes in them


If you or someone you know is handy with a needle and thread, it's not too hard to turn those into bows.


----------



## Acme

ThePopinjay said:


> moth holes in them...


I feel your pain. Grandad bequeathed a couple of 40's tweed 3/2 sack blazers to the local GW, but the moths made them unfit for purchase. So I had to console myself with a pair of Setwells.


----------



## Monocle

The weekend in Branson MO, on a totally non-music related jaunt to visit relatives. My dear Lord it's a wasteland!! However , if you find yourself in Branson, hit the flea markets and antique malls. I did pull out some non-trad vintage for flips, and left a brooks patch pocket navy blazer on the rack for Miss Manners.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

RL Blue Label Tweed Sz 44














Reed London Sweater



Buffalo David Bittin Cardigan XL




Gant Hand Framed Sz Lg (More like XL)




Hickey Size Med (More like XL)


J. Crew Medium


Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Sz 8.5D (Mint)




John Varvatos Grey 40R LNWOT (all pockets still sewn closed)




Norm Thompson


Pazoni by Santorelli 'Luxury Serge' Flat Front Taupe Sz 34




Saltaire Year Round Cords Sz 34 BNWT


Van Heusen (See label Tag)

Angelico H-Techclass Super 100's





Bostonian Vintage Sz 10.5D




David Donahue Stripe NWOT



Ike Behar Wool (TJ MAX Find)




Ike Behar Wool (TJ MAX Find)




Kirkland Signature Made in Italy






DC Signature Collection


Macintosh Pure Wool Made in Scotland (Minor defect small hole not noticable)


Aquasectum Vintage


hickey freeman Mahogany Collection Wool (TJ MAX Find)




hickey freeman Mahogany Collection Wool (TJ MAX Find)




Local Men's Big & Tall tailor in house brand




Robert Talbott Skinny




Projectif Corporate Collection for Fina made in Italy





Poor Man's Version of Rolex Yachtmaster Web Find


----------



## Odradek

Nothing spectacular, but a local shop has a lot of clothes donated by the wardrobe department of the TV show Midsomer Murders, which films nearby.
Lots of nice tweed jackets but none my size.
Picked up a few ties, some of which will probably go to ebay.

Ermenegildo Zegna, Dunhill, Tyrwhitt, and an interesting one from Paul Salgo of Bond Street.


----------



## Takai

Went to the post by work only for it to have a line out the door. So I went to the GW next door, and found a Tom James blazer, kind of meh, but then I looked at the buttons, great condition H&S buttons, and all of them there. Blues though, a beautiful HF customized Green golf blazer in a 42R, just too big for me.


----------



## WillBarrett

NWT BB seersucker sport shirt. In my size. Gonna kill me to put it on e-bay.


----------



## Takai

Holland and Sherry buttons fresh from harvest, and I have the perfect jacket for these


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice pair of LE tailored fit pincords in blue and white stripe. A little snug - so it looks like I'm either going to have be running 3 miles 3 times a week by Easter, or those bad boys are heading for the seamstress.


----------



## wacolo

RL Patch Madras Short Sleeve XL for flips and American Optical Original Aviators for flips. Also some Cole Haan USA braces, 4 metal and wood pants hangers (.15 each) and a wool bucket hat from The Scotch House.


----------



## Takai

All Blues today, but then again, after my hat purchases, and watches and such what that's not a bad thing. Found my first second Alexandre of London piece, unfortunately this one was an orphaned Bespoke Jacket in probably around a 44 or so, and warrants which would date it mid-90's or so.

Also left a nice Hickey Freeman Repp tie, and a Ted Baker, and a couple other ties because there wasnt a wow piece to make it worth waiting in line.


----------



## dkoernert

Had the day off today so I decided to go hit Williamsburg. Didn't find much but a couple moth eaten Zegna jackets, a Gitman Gold pin collar shirt and a thrift first for me Southern Tide polo. I love their polos but have never seen them in a thrift.


----------



## Takai

Thus far today has been an impressive thrifting day, Austin Reed MiE DB blazer, Midnight blue Sammy orphan that I think could pass for a blazer, vintage BB Wash and wear Suit, Canali sport shirt all in my size. Also a current Alexandre of London shirt, BB F07 PoW check SC in a 48, and a UGA belt. And I had enough points that everything came to 30$


----------



## Spin Evans

Takai said:


> Thus far today has been an impressive thrifting day, Austin Reed MiE DB blazer, Midnight blue Sammy orphan that I think could pass for a blazer, vintage BB Wash and wear Suit, Canali sport shirt all in my size. Also a current Alexandre of London shirt, BB F07 PoW check SC in a 48, and a UGA belt. And I had enough points that everything came to 30$


If you aren't attached to the belt, I've got a roommate from college who might be interested in it. Assuming Reuben doesn't try getting it first.


----------



## WillBarrett

two pair of BB 346 Clark khakis NWT in my size. Woot.


----------



## jsbrugg

Hit the local Salvation Army today and it was pretty well thinned out from four days of 50% off sales. I figured it wouldn't be promising with so little inventory, but it made it so much easier to actually work through the racks to see everything. They had a lot of nicer things today - a number of MTM suits from Hong Kong and Seoul, along with some 

I found two pair of really nice trousers that were separated from their suits - labels showed a 48 and 50 in Euro sizing. I could only find the match for the size 48, but it was a Zegna and I got the whole suit for $10. It's a little snug in the back, so I'm hoping I can get it let out enough.


----------



## Acme

^It's really rare that I thrift a suit that doesn't have room for letting the pants out. Look inside the waistband at the back of the pants, and you should see how much excess fabric is available at the seam.

Good luck.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

e-thrift Mezlan 
Canali

J.W, Nordstroms Seven Fold 



e-thrift Cole Haan 
Sergio Rossi Sz 9.5A 


Forgot to add this tweed blazer Sz XL (Excuse Photos)


----------



## Takai

Unintentionally large haul today:

Brooks Wash n Wear

 


Austin Reed Made in England

 


Samuelshon LP Super 110s

 


BB Madison 48L

 


Woolrich Combed cotton shirt for my father, and Linen Vintage PRL Made in USA Shorts for myself



Belts-



Chesapeake Leather Company
BB

Shirts-



Love it, but it smells like Hoppes No9, so hopefully that will come out in the wash



Straight to consignment unless someone here wants it? It's a 65/35 Poly/Cotton blend


----------



## drlivingston

How do you like the way the thrift store connected this awesome pair of AE Graysons?
Yep... right through the leather!


And they were right next to this beautiful pair of Alden loafers.
You guessed it... same stabbed through the leather result.


----------



## AshScache

drlivingston said:


> How do you like the way the thrift store connected this awesome pair of AE Graysons?
> Yep... right through the leather!
> 
> 
> And they were right next to this beautiful pair of Alden loafers.
> You guessed it... same stabbed through the leather result.


God some places make me sick. Incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

The local SA was doing that for awhile. I tried without success to find someone who would listen and do something about it--the clerks were sympathetic and nice, but they had no power, and no one seemed to know who to contact (the sort/pricing facility is centralized and in a different town). Eventually, they stopped. So, so, so aggravating...


----------



## drlivingston

What do you guys think about this vintage light rose / pinkish 1/2 Norfolk that was made in the USA for: St. Ives The Cricket Shop


----------



## vinylacademics

last time out, best find was this:


















amongst other things:

46L Norman Hilton charcoal flannel suit
Hickey Freeman FU patterned SC thatll end up on the exchange
Couple of BB shirts that'll also end up on the exchange
Eton shirt


----------



## WillBarrett

I know it's Italian and all, but damn that's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## vinylacademics

WillBarrett said:


> I know it's Italian and all, but damn that's a beautiful sweater.


As surprised as I was that it was there...

I was more surprised it was yellow tags for a quarter day.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vinylacademics said:


> As surprised as I was that it was there...
> 
> I was more surprised it was yellow tags for a quarter day.


Might have been a case where someone stashed it for themselves in the ladies section or something and it was found while the staff was culling. That often happens around here. I have a pretty good idea what's on the racks at my regular stops then, suddenly, something really nice, something I would never have not purchased, will surface on half-off or 69-cent day.


----------



## vinylacademics

32rollandrock said:


> Might have been a case where someone stashed it for themselves in the ladies section or something and it was found while the staff was culling. That often happens around here. I have a pretty good idea what's on the racks at my regular stops then, suddenly, something really nice, something I would never have not purchased, will surface on half-off or 69-cent day.


had to be in the womens sections. this is a smallish SA with very few mens sweaters. i look at em every time I'm there. I'm really curious as to what I missed now!


----------



## Barnavelt

This guy thinks..... it's fab!



drlivingston said:


> What do you guys think about this vintage light rose / pinkish 1/2 Norfolk that was made in the USA for: St. Ives The Cricket Shop


----------



## 32rollandrock

Barnavelt said:


> This guy thinks..... it's fab!


Goes to show, there's someone different than me born every minute. To each his own...


----------



## Barnavelt

I like your Norman Hilton from VA even more!



32rollandrock said:


> Goes to show, there's someone different than me born every minute. To each his own...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Barnavelt said:


> I like your Norman Hilton from VA even more!


Not for sale at any price.


----------



## drlivingston

Ok... so the pink Norfolk isn't everyones cup of tea. lol 
How about these NWOT Charleston Khakis unhemmed in British Khaki?


Or this YRI Sea Island limited edition belt


----------



## 32rollandrock

Digging the trousers. The belt, not so much. Anything with a registered trademark logo alongside a logo is too much logo for my taste.



drlivingston said:


> Ok... so the pink Norfolk isn't everyones cup of tea. lol
> How about these NWOT Charleston Khakis unhemmed in British Khaki?
> 
> 
> Or this YRI Sea Island limited edition belt


----------



## Barnavelt

That looks like a Steve Zissou belt. Where's Youthful Repp-robate?!



32rollandrock said:


> Digging the trousers. The belt, not so much. Anything with a registered trademark logo alongside a logo is too much logo for my taste.


----------



## Acme

I thought maybe the logo was meant to be worn on the inside, but sadly, no.


----------



## vinylacademics

went out today...slow day.

found a double breasted Tom James SC with 14 Holland and Sherry buttons! I'll be posting that on the exchange in a few minutes!


----------



## UnivStripe

My find today: Hickey-Freeman Collection Boardroom Blazer:


----------



## drlivingston

UnivStripe said:


> My find today: Hickey-Freeman Collection Boardroom Blazer:


It appears to have vanished...


----------



## vinylacademics

on the not-so-trad side of thrifting today:

2 Zegna SC's, 1 Canali suit, 1 Canali SC. All recent, all dual vented and all with working cuffs. All tagged EU56L, so 44-46L US.

Also 1 T&A shirt(taken), 1 Michael Bastian for Barney's shirt, 6 pairs of Canali flat-fronts sized 38x33.


----------



## wacolo

Hit the trad motherlode at of all places, the Habitat for Humanity ReStore. There was a full rack of suits, sportcoats, ties and pants from the estate of a local businessman. Southwick, Corbin, Majer, Oritisky, Hertling, Vintage JAB, LL Bean. Everything was a sack, flat front and 3/2. I walked away with 5 or 6 ties, two pants, a suit and sportcoat. All the rest had nibbles or significant stains. Too big for me but they will be on the exchange soon.


----------



## Barnavelt

I love just reading stories like yours; it brings back find memories of the 2 or 3 times that has happened to me. It can be like a dream come true. 



wacolo said:


> Hit the trad motherlode at of all places, the Habitat for Humanity ReStore. There was a full rack of suits, sportcoats, ties and pants from the estate of a local businessman. Southwick, Corbin, Majer, Oritisky, Hertling, Vintage JAB, LL Bean. Everything was a sack, flat front and 3/2. I walked away with 5 or 6 ties, two pants, a suit and sportcoat. All the rest had nibbles or significant stains. Too big for me but they will be on the exchange soon.


----------



## danielm

Had a great time thrifting in Birmingham with recommendations from the good Doctor. Passed on quite a bit of Brooks Brothers, ended up picking up several pairs of BB Madison trousers, Bills Khakis, and several staple OCBDs by BB and LL Bean, among other things. Not a decent tie to be found though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> Not a decent tie to be found though...


The ties are in Alabaster and Centerpoint! :thumbs-up: I am glad that you had a good time thrifting. Next time, I will give you a tour of some of the smaller venues.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



wacolo said:


> Hit the trad motherlode at of all places, the Habitat for Humanity ReStore. There was a full rack of suits, sportcoats, ties and pants from the estate of a local businessman. Southwick, Corbin, Majer, Oritisky, Hertling, Vintage JAB, LL Bean. Everything was a sack, flat front and 3/2. I walked away with 5 or 6 ties, two pants, a suit and sportcoat. All the rest had nibbles or significant stains. Too big for me but they will be on the exchange soon.


^^^ There was one time in Boston when I found some guy's Trad wardrobe - TNSIL sack suits & jackets, Shetland sweaters and numerous shirts. Unfortunately, he seemed to have only one arm and everything was neatly altered to accommodate his stump. It was a thrift store tragedy of epic proportions.


----------



## dkoernert

wacolo said:


> Hit the trad motherlode at of all places, the Habitat for Humanity ReStore. There was a full rack of suits, sportcoats, ties and pants from the estate of a local businessman. Southwick, Corbin, Majer, Oritisky, Hertling, Vintage JAB, LL Bean. Everything was a sack, flat front and 3/2. I walked away with 5 or 6 ties, two pants, a suit and sportcoat. All the rest had nibbles or significant stains. Too big for me but they will be on the exchange soon.


Going to start checking the Habitat ReStore frequently. We bought our dining room set there a few years ago. Solid Oak Thomasville set in pristine condition (obviously had been in storage). We're talking table, chairs, massive china cabinet and buffet. I think we paid about $600 for it delivered if I remember correctly. They also frequently have mannequins and dress forms for around $10 at the shop down here.


----------



## vinylacademics

this happened today:

Alan McAfee 9.5D UK Size



















Church's Custom Grade size 9EEE UK Size


----------



## bigwordprof

Does anybody have Brooks OCBD requests? I intend to go to the BB clearance center tomorrow and they have a lot, though I cannot guarantee your size, color, and/or fit. They also have LOTS of Golden Fleece dress shirts, especially tuxedo shirts (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Golden...entpos=2&cgid=) that are gorgeous. There are tons of what are the equivalent of 'factory seconds' in red university stripe OCBD, tagless, for very low prices. PM me right away with interest.


----------



## WillBarrett

VA - if you ever make it over to Beaufort, a friend of mine swears by the yard sale at St. Helena's.


----------



## vinylacademics

WillBarrett said:


> VA - if you ever make it over to Beaufort, a friend of mine swears by the yard sale at St. Helena's.


don't think i've ever been down that far to be honest!

only other find for the day was a Viyella/Gant plaid tie.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> The ties are in Alabaster and Centerpoint! :thumbs-up: I am glad that you had a good time thrifting. Next time, I will give you a tour of some of the smaller venues.


Looking forward to it! I may be passing through the second week of June, hopefully we can meet up in person.

Oh, and vinyl, those Alan Mcafee's are awesome. Another AAAC member gifted a pair to me last summer and they are my favorite shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

You know that the day is going to be a good day when it starts like this:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

drlivingston said:


> You know that the day is going to be a good day when it starts like this:


Florsheim #8 longwings :icon_cheers:


----------



## sskim3

I hope it goes up for sale. Would love to see the conditions of this bad boy.



drlivingston said:


> You know that the day is going to be a good day when it starts like this:


----------



## CMDC

Some good finds last night that will be coming to the exchange soon. Highlights were three pair of trousers all in the 38ish range (haven't measured them yet) from Luciano Barbera and Brioni. Also some nice ties and a pair of PRL pink seersucker pants.


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES:* Two really nice looking Lands' End long-sleeve button down shirts...both with monograms on the chest pocket. If the sleeves weren't a touch long on one of them, I would have taken a chance on it and tried to remove the monogram.

*MODEST BRAG:* A couple cool ties


----------



## Halbermensch

Past week or so was spring break. Had time to thrift again.



Hanover L.B. Sheppard signature PTBs



J.Press Madras shirts.



Several Ties


----------



## CMDC

Wow. Great ptbs. Love the madras too--I haven't found a single decent madras so far this year now that the thrifts are putting out more summer wear. Very weird.


----------



## CMDC

Nothing Earth shattering about these but given how rarely I find decent shoes, these like new Florsheim Royal Imperial pennies in my size were a nice surprise.


----------



## Reuben

Shell, right?


Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## CMDC

I wish. Corrected grain.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice LE Viyella tie today and a Gucci surcingle belt. thinking I may have to sell that one after doing an e-bay scan. Geez.


Several James Beard cookbooks, Chernow's Hamilton bio and the Stand.


----------



## vinylacademics

WillBarrett said:


> Found a nice LE Viyella tie today and a Gucci surcingle belt. thinking I may have to sell that one after doing an e-bay scan. Geez.
> 
> Several James Beard cookbooks, Chernow's Hamilton bio and the Stand.


nice! i'd be interested in seeing the gucci


----------



## drlivingston

A sample from yesterday's haul...
Oxxford suits X2
Trafalgar braces X3
Paul Stuart braces
Robert Talbott BOC X10
(Lots of goodies not pictured)


----------



## vinylacademics

drlivingston said:


> A sample from yesterday's haul...
> Oxxford suits X2
> Trafalgar braces X3
> Paul Stuart braces
> Robert Talbott BOC X10
> (Lots of goodies not pictured)


clear some PM space!


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Yeah, I know it isn't Trad but still....

Wah!


----------



## WillBarrett

Looks like the good doctor was in Atlanta...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Fraser Tartan said:


> Yeah, I know it isn't Trad but still....
> 
> Wah!


That is a *big* hole.


----------



## vinylacademics

Dieu et les Dames said:


> That is a *big* hole.


didn't even see that! mymindplayingtricksonme


----------



## vinylacademics

sorta blues, sorta brag. got these for a good price today but they need some work! i feel like these will be awesome with a little elbow grease. Alden full-strap pennies.


----------



## gamma68

I descended into polyester Hell today. Found just one item.

While in line, waiting to pay, the guy in front of me showed me his find: a new w/tags Pepsi NextGeneration t-shirt, signed by all members of the Spice Girls. Tagged at $4. He was quite excited at the prospect of auctioning it on eBay.


----------



## WillBarrett

selection is currently awful and prices are going to ridiculous extremes. $10 for a decent PRL or LE button up.


----------



## vinylacademics

WillBarrett said:


> selection is currently awful and prices are going to ridiculous extremes. $10 for a decent PRL or LE button up.


still cheap around here, thank god. i always pass on LE button downs. i wonder if i should start picking them up. i see at least 30 every time I go out


----------



## 32rollandrock

vinylacademics said:


> still cheap around here, thank god. i always pass on LE button downs. i wonder if i should start picking them up. i see at least 30 every time I go out


Unless they're for you, leave 'em. There's zero market.


----------



## vinylacademics

32rollandrock said:


> Unless they're for you, leave 'em. There's zero market.


sounds about right. LE fits too full for me anyway!


----------



## Reuben

vinylacademics said:


> still cheap around here, thank god. i always pass on LE button downs. i wonder if i should start picking them up. i see at least 30 every time I go out


Some of their older sweaters are great quality, though, and might be worth picking up and passing along on the exchange.

Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## Hitch

Had to pass on a Sansbelt jacket; too much to flip ,too much to purchase.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Some of their older sweaters are great quality, though, and might be worth picking up and passing along on the exchange.
> 
> Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


Sayeth the man who just swapped me a fabulous vintage LE Fair Isle for a coat that I hope is getting the love it deserves, and it IS a fantastic sweater you sent. Vintage LE sweaters can be really cool, but I'm afraid they haven't been getting the love they deserve on the Exchange, which can be a cruel mistress. Still worth it, I think, assuming regular thrift store prices--they'll eventually move.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Sayeth the man who just swapped me a fabulous vintage LE Fair Isle for a coat that I hope is getting the love it deserves, and it IS a fantastic sweater you sent. Vintage LE sweaters can be really cool, but I'm afraid they haven't been getting the love they deserve on the Exchange, which can be a cruel mistress. Still worth it, I think, assuming regular thrift store prices--they'll eventually move.


Not more than a couple days after that coat arrived on a sunny 80 degree afternoon, the bottom fell out of the sky, the temperature dropped to the low 40s, Russel Crowe started building a boat and I was the dryest person on campus in that coat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Rock on, Noah. Waxed cotton always trumps animal hides.


----------



## AshScache

You know re the exchange being a cruel mistress; I've had some luck lately but have completely sworn off "miscellaneous tweeds" --there are too many hanging in my closet unflipped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adoucett

Blues: 

Found a very nice J.Press sport coat (3/2 Roll, size 36R) that actually didn't fit badly. The bad news: It had some yellow stains near the cuffs and another on the rear side-seam that I fear had been there for decades...and probably won't be coming out. 

It remains on the racks :'(


----------



## Acme

^Did you test the stain?


----------



## Acme

I picked up a pair of military trousers yesterday. They're so nicely made, and in such good condition, I couldn't pass them up.

















I wish I knew how old they are, I can't find any labels inside to date them.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> I picked up a pair of military trousers yesterday.


I am confused about #5. What do they mean by "extract thoroughly"?


----------



## Jfrazi2

I believe it means to get as much water as possible out of the pants before drying similar to the speed cycle on a dryer.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> I am confused about #5. What do they mean by "extract thoroughly"?


Not a clue.


----------



## Trad-ish

Acme said:


> I picked up a pair of military trousers yesterday. They're so nicely made, and in such good condition, I couldn't pass them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew how old they are, I can't find any labels inside to date them.


Those are M1951 wool pants.


----------



## Acme

^Thanks!


----------



## zagfan

Been lurking for awhile, time to dip a toe in the pool. Best find yet for me today. Zegna Traveller dark Grey pinstripe suit made in Italy only $14. Super excited. Coat perfect. Pants looked right but tag says Towncraft. When did Zegna start using Towncraft pants. Ugh.


----------



## gamma68

Today, I thrifted a nice pair of pretty robust flat-front, cuffed khakis for $2.50. Apparently this pair has never been worn--the "inspected by" sticker is still inside. It seems similar to a pair LL Bean might issue.

I was puzzled by the brand. It has a leaf logo near the back pocket on a faux leather patch. Inside, next to the zipper, is another faux leather patch with a signature "Bob L or T ______" [illegible].

At home, I did a search on the RN # and learned it was made by Riverwood Inc. in Lexington, NC. After I little more Googling, I came up with the brand: Bob Timberlake. I've never heard of this brand before, but I see Bass Pro Shops carry his clothing, camping and home/gifts lines. I also learned that he is an artist of some renown.

Anyone have any experience with Bob Timberlake apparel? The pair I have is among the better khakis I've thrifted. I have never seen a pair of Bills, Charleston or Jack Donnelly in any thrift store.


----------



## Tilton

I have a couple Bob Timberlake sweaters from Bass Pro. If you go into a Bass Pro, the Bob T section is typically very squarely aimed at the Orvis crowd. In the fall/winter they carry tattersall shirts, v-neck sweaters, quilted vests, etc. I think it is all imported now, though.


----------



## dkoernert

gamma68 said:


> Today, I thrifted a nice pair of pretty robust flat-front, cuffed khakis for $2.50. Apparently this pair has never been worn--the "inspected by" sticker is still inside. It seems similar to a pair LL Bean might issue.
> 
> I was puzzled by the brand. It has a leaf logo near the back pocket on a faux leather patch. Inside, next to the zipper, is another faux leather patch with a signature "Bob L or T ______" [illegible].
> 
> At home, I did a search on the RN # and learned it was made by Riverwood Inc. in Lexington, NC. After I little more Googling, I came up with the brand: Bob Timberlake. I've never heard of this brand before, but I see Bass Pro Shops carry his clothing, camping and home/gifts lines. I also learned that he is an artist of some renown.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Bob Timberlake apparel? The pair I have is among the better khakis I've thrifted. I have never seen a pair of Bills, Charleston or Jack Donnelly in any thrift store.


Not sure about the apparel, but my grandparents lived in Lexington my whole life. That brings back some memories of going to some giant Bob Timberlake outlet as a kid.


----------



## Monocle

Gentlemen. Snagged a genuine vintage Haspel patchwork seersucker 2 button coat today. Have not had time to measure, but seems like it is probably in the 40-42R range. PM me with any interest. Otherwise will be consigned. It is not the pastel colors, but the two-tone tan and cream.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Monocle said:


> Gentlemen. Snagged a genuine vintage Haspel patchwork seersucker 2 button coat today. Have not had time to measure, but seems like it is probably in the 40-42R range. PM me with any interest. Otherwise will be consigned. It is not the pastel colors, but the two-tone tan and cream.


Pics!!!!!! That sounds awesome.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Don't forget to check for the pants :rolleyes2:


----------



## Monocle

Will do, soon as soon as I make my 4:00 escape from compulsory tedium. And I will check. Didn't find them on the first go round. But they could be lurking nearby.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## vinylacademics

found this the other day:

triple patch pocket, 3/2 roll, hook vent, MOP buttons, Made in USA PRL seersucker jacket...bought it, got to the hotel, realized that there was a small bleach spot on the back shoulder 

if anyone wants for cost+shipping, i'll do that instead of returning it(It's a 44L)


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford suit that was a bit too beat up to put up on the exchange.


----------



## drlivingston

Drove over 40 minutes to my favorite thrift in the metro area, only to see that it was closed indefinitely for renovations. I took it as a bad omen and went home.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Ermenegildo Zegna Glen Plaid 15 Milmil 13 Sz Euro 58L Burberry Houndstooth Sz 46L PLR BL Regimental Tie Ike Behar grey and black tie (BNWOT) Giorgio Armani Bergundy Tie LL Bean Khakis Sz 35x34 Billy Reid Sz L


----------



## Takai

Had been resisting the call for a bit, but finally gave in, since I had to reschedule my chiro appointment for the week for this morning, and it was half off day at a thrift near by I took it as a sign.



PRL No pocket Fun shirt, Missoni, Patagonia, Easter Madras short sleeve made for Dunhams of Maine



 

Shirts are Prada, and Sunspel, jacket is Brooks from 07


Paul Stewart Wool with brace buttons

My favorite piece from today was a Western Shirt made by a small local designer, who I've been after for a while.




I cant say that I'll ever have a reason to wear it, but it's always nice to know you have the best if you need it.

Also not pictured, because I forgot, I stopped by my local TJMAxx and found a pair of NWT Unhemmed Hickey Freeman trousers for 10$, though Im not sure if that counts as a thrift per say.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Takai said:


> Had been resisting the call for a bit, but finally gave in, since I had to reschedule my chiro appointment for the week for this morning, and it was half off day at a thrift near by I took it as a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> PRL No pocket Fun shirt, Missoni, Patagonia, Easter Madras short sleeve made for Dunhams of Maine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts are Prada, and Sunspel, jacket is Brooks from 07
> 
> 
> Paul Stewart Wool with brace buttons
> 
> My favorite piece from today was a Western Shirt made by a small local designer, who I've been after for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant say that I'll ever have a reason to wear it, but it's always nice to know you have the best if you need it.
> 
> Also not pictured, because I forgot, I stopped by my local TJMAxx and found a pair of NWT Unhemmed Hickey Freeman trousers for 10$, though Im not sure if that counts as a thrift per say.


Good finds/


----------



## Acme

I've just returned from the seventh ring of thrifting hell. I'll update you later. Right now I need a bath and a whiskey.


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> I've just returned from the seventh ring of thrifting hell. I'll update you later. Right now I need a bath and a whiskey.


If it's as bad as you say, might want to self-fumigate. Don't want to bring any hitchhikers back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Drove over 40 minutes to my favorite thrift in the metro area, only to see that it was closed indefinitely for renovations. I took it as a bad omen and went home.


This sounds ominous. Which one?


----------



## drlivingston

America's Thrift in Alabaster  They don't have a target date for re-opening.


----------



## TLS24

drlivingston said:


> America's Thrift in Alabaster  They don't have a target date for re-opening.


Not sure if it is undergoing renovations as well, but I've had good luck at the America's Thrift in Tuscaloosa if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Brag: Found a Samuelsohn blazer in my size, in perfect condition. Blues: It's a double breasted jacket and I've never liked the look. If you're a 41 or 42 short and you're looking for one, let me know and I could go back.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> America's Thrift in Alabaster  They don't have a target date for re-opening.


That was your favorite? I think I stopped in there based on a family recommendation - they must have already cleared out the good stuff, because I was not feeling it.


----------



## vinylacademics

alright day in Charlotte on Saturday, pics coming on the exchange when I stop being lazy:

Rubinacci tie, 3 piece H Freeman & Son glen-plaid suit with flat-front pants, gigantic woolrich tweed(50R), Zegna Trofeo recent dual-vented working cuffs SC, couple of Hermes ties and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting!


----------



## drlivingston

It was a very good day to be thrifting!! :aportnoy:


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> It was a very good day to be thrifting!! :aportnoy:


You were obviously not up my way. Whew.


----------



## vinylacademics

drlivingston said:


> It was a very good day to be thrifting!! :aportnoy:


I agree :aportnoy:


----------



## Takai

Stopped by a shop on my way to work today, and ran across my first pair of vintage Stacy Adams, I was really impressed with the quality. Unfortunately they were 11 A/C, and 15$, so they got to stay.


----------



## drlivingston

On a good day, sometimes I find a few ties that I like. One of my favorites is Nicky Milano. I can't afford their $165-195 retail price, so it is nice to find them at thrift prices. On rare occurrences, I sometimes find two at a time. Well, today I ran across 35 of them in NWT and NWOT condition!!






That would have been enough, but there was also 6 NWOT Cantini ties (2 of them 7-fold) The second tie from the left is a 100% linen plaid that is 7-fold and awesome!



And, last and certainly not least, were 3 NWOT BB Makers woven ties, 1NWOT Breuer tie, and 2 NWOT Isaia 7-fold ties



and a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## Fraser Tartan

35 Nicky ties?

WHOA! :aportnoy:


----------



## Acme

Well, Doc, now you've given me the blues. I came here to brag about the Abercrombie & Fitch tie I found, only to find you've beaten me to the party with $6K worth of tony silks. 










Congratulations, that's a great haul. :aportnoy:


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> only to find you've beaten me to the party with $6K worth of tony *silks*.


Not true! A few of them are 100% cashmere.


----------



## vinylacademics

some of the finds from the past couple of days:


























shirts: super recent Missoni, TM Lewin spread collar, T&A, Red T&A 100% silk dress shirt...SO AWESOME, Holland and Sherry bespoke










H Freeman & Son 3 piece. Flat-front pants. Coming to an exchange near you soon!










Land's End 100% linen SC










Zegna SC's. All super recent, and from 3 different stores!

all of this is coming to the exchange sooner or later. whenever i stop being lazy, pretty much!


----------



## dkoernert

Nothing but summertime blues here. The racks are filled with shorts and t-shirts. One shop nearby my office hasn't put out a single new SC or suit in over a month.


----------



## vinylacademics

more stuff from today, I know not much of it is trad but it's still braggable I guess!

ties and stuff










Boglioli SC










Nike Sportswear shawl collar varsity cardigan. New with tags!










costume national homme suit!


----------



## drlivingston

Nothing to compare to yesterday, but still a decent haul today from visiting two stores.
3-Burberry suits
1-Hickey Freeman suit
1-Hickey Freeman sportcoat for Bullock and Jones
Various ties from Dunhill, Sulka, Andover, E. Zegna, Canali (2 that were 100% cashmere), Vineyard Vines, and Holliday & Brown
1- 8.5E Allen Edmonds Leeds Model 9591 #8 Shell Cordovan PTB's
1-9.5D Allen Edmonds Randolph Model 4889 #8 Shell Cordovan Full Strap loafers


----------



## wacolo

You're killing it doc. Do you post on the SF brag thread? They would be impressed!


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> You're killing it doc. Do you post on the SF brag thread? They would be impressed!


I have posted a few time over there and I always get flamed by their members. lol I will post the brags over there and see what happens.


----------



## vinylacademics

drlivingston said:


> I have posted a few time over there and I always get flamed by their members. lol I will post the brags over there and see what happens.


haha it's a good group of guys. generally lighthearted fun


----------



## Adjudicator

drlivingston said:


> Nothing to compare to yesterday, but still a decent haul today from visiting two stores.
> 3-Burberry suits
> 1-Hickey Freeman suit
> 1-Hickey Freeman sportcoat for Bullock and Jones
> Various ties from Dunhill, Sulka, Andover, E. Zegna, Canali (2 that were 100% cashmere), Vineyard Vines, and Holliday & Brown
> 1- 8.5E Allen Edmonds Leeds Model 9591 #8 Shell Cordovan PTB's
> 1-9.5D Allen Edmonds Randolph Model 4889 #8 Shell Cordovan Full Strap loafers


wow! Now that is a treasure trove.


----------



## wacolo

I used to post over there quite a bit.It was the one thread on SF that I frequented. I kind of got tired of people low balling me with offers on stuff I found. But generally it can be a lot of fun and quite informative.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> I kind of got tired of people low balling me with offers on stuff I found.


My e-mail is full of such offers this morning. lol I will stick to lurking over there and posting my finds here.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Doc has found more in the past two days than I seemingly have in my entire thrifting career!


----------



## dkoernert

ArtVandalay said:


> The Doc has found more in the past two days than I seemingly have in my entire thrifting career!


Truth. He found 2x as many pairs of shell shoes in two days than I have in 4 years at this.


----------



## Odradek

ArtVandalay said:


> The Doc has found more in the past two days than I seemingly have in my entire thrifting career!


Indeed.
Wish those AE Leeds were a D width instead of E.


----------



## ArtVandalay

dkoernert said:


> Truth. He found 2x as many pairs of shell shoes in two days than I have in 4 years at this.


And they're pristine, too. I'm not sure I've ever even found a pair of calfs in that good of shape.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> My e-mail is full of such offers this morning. lol I will stick to lurking over there and posting my finds here.


Good Doctor, your PM mailbox is full.


----------



## Acme

dkoernert said:


> ArtVandalay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Doc has found more in the past two days than I seemingly have in my entire thrifting career!
> 
> 
> 
> Truth. He found 2x as many pairs of shell shoes in two days than I have in 4 years at this.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to believe the thrifting in Birmingham is better than the thrifting in New York.


----------



## vinylacademics

3 etro's today




























middle one is 100% linen


----------



## Takai

Found myself a couple things this week, and unfortunately I am wearing one of them. Pair of Brooks Linen Shorts, and a Pendleton wool tartan tie. I'll leave it up to you to decide which Im wearing now


----------



## Takai

Met up with someone from TOF this morning, and came away with a Sammy herringbone wool/ cashmere SC that fits near perfectly, and we stopped by one of my local spots, since he's new to the area, and I came away with a nice vintage Made in USA Haspel Seersucker jacket, might go back for a nice Gant sunflower cotton tie though.

Blues were due to a beautiful Sammy Pinned orphan, current, but with pants nowhere in sight.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Not a terribly bad day. Found an old JAB 3/2 sack in greyish-blue Harris Tweed, Ben Silver and old JAB repp ties, and a few nice shirts.


----------



## vinylacademics

stopped a thrift i never stop at which is on the way to my work. it's fairly new and last time i was in there they had high prices and nothing of value...welp, i'm glad i stopped

9 freshly laundered Turnbull & Asser white OCBD's. Bespoke, but thanks to his other donations they're around 17"-17.5" neck. Going back to pick up the rest tomorrow. Some Ben Silvers, Paul Stuarts, Hilditch & Key, Burberry London and a few more T&A's.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vinylacademics said:


> stopped a thrift i never stop at which is on the way to my work. it's fairly new and last time i was in there they had high prices and nothing of value...welp, i'm glad i stopped
> 
> 9 freshly laundered Turnbull & Asser white OCBD's. Bespoke, but thanks to his other donations they're around 17"-17.5" neck. Going back to pick up the rest tomorrow. Some Ben Silvers, Paul Stuarts, Hilditch & Key, Burberry London and a few more T&A's.


Never permanently write off any place. I'm visiting parents and local thrifts that were once ridiculous are now reasonable. It goes in cycles.


----------



## vinylacademics

32rollandrock said:


> Never permanently write off any place. I'm visiting parents and local thrifts that were once ridiculous are now reasonable. It goes in cycles.


never will! did you receive your pants? how were they?!

i'll be heading back to this store tomorrow.


----------



## straw sandals

I was at an estate sale this morning and found a closet full of Southwick for Paul Stuart suits. All were 70's, some were three piece, and two were linen! 

Alas, they weren't my size, and the asking price was a little high to consider flipping them.


----------



## drlivingston

Found lots of goodies today! :aportnoy:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Found lots of goodies today! :aportnoy:


Doc, ya gotta clear out your mailbox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

So, Doc, you post this:



drlivingston said:


> Found lots of goodies today! :aportnoy:


And 9 minutes later your mailbox is full:



Reuben said:


> Doc, ya gotta clear out your mailbox.


:icon_hailthee: Wow! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Reuben

So what do y'all think about this, good e-thrift or no?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> So, Doc, you post this:
> 
> And 9 minutes later your mailbox is full:
> 
> :icon_hailthee: Wow! :icon_hailthee:


It's been full for a couple days.


----------



## drlivingston

Sorry about that... Holy Week festivities have been very time consuming in the evenings. Inbox ready for messages. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



drlivingston said:


> I have posted a few time over there and I always get flamed by their members. lol I will post the brags over there and see what happens.





wacolo said:


> I used to post over there quite a bit.It was the one thread on SF that I frequented. I kind of got tired of people low balling me with offers on stuff I found. But generally it can be a lot of fun and quite informative.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


^^^ I post over there and generally just state that everything in N/A. I also trade with / buy stuff from a few of the regular contributers. Since I mostly deal with vintage stuff, the majority of the lurkers / non-contributing members aren't too interested, lol.

PS - It was nice to see Dr. Livingston's posts on the Thrift Thread, but I came to the party late.


----------



## vinylacademics

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ I post over there and generally just state that everything in N/A. I also trade with / buy stuff from a few of the regular contributers. Since I mostly deal with vintage stuff, the majority of the lurkers / non-contributing members aren't too interested, lol.
> 
> PS - It was nice to see Dr. Livingston's posts on the Thrift Thread, but I came to the party late.


your posts are always good to see over there. full of stuff that many people don't seem to pick up and/or be interested in at all. that linen suit was amazing. I used to really enjoy your SW&D finds! Engineered Garments for days!


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

^^^ Thanks!  I still find a lot of SW&D as well as all the usual #menswear suspects from over there. I just don't post it for the most part because everyone else tends to post it anyway.


----------



## vinylacademics

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ Thanks!  I still find a lot of SW&D as well as all the usual #menswear suspects from over there. I just don't post it for the most part because everyone else tends to post it anyway.


SW&D is 99% of what i buy for myself, so if you ever wanna show me some available slim-fitting stuff...i'm game


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

^^^ It's funny that you should mention it. I still buy all the "good" SW&D that I come across, but I don't really sell it because it doesn't fit with the theme of my Etsy shop and I'm less and less active on eBay since Etsy started offering direct check-out. I'll PM you tomorrow either here or on the the other forum with a quick and dirty rundown of what I have.


----------



## vinylacademics

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ It's funny that you should mention it. I still buy all the "good" SW&D that I come across, but I don't really sell it because it doesn't fit with the theme of my Etsy shop and I'm less and less active on eBay since Etsy started offering direct check-out. I'll PM you tomorrow either here or on the the other forum with a quick and dirty rundown of what I have.


sounds good. i'll definitely be interested in cool stuff(i tend to sway my ebay store more towards SW&D listings). i probably have some vintage stuff in the closet! :B


----------



## gamma68

Pardon my asking, but what is SW&D?


----------



## dkoernert

gamma68 said:


> Pardon my asking, but what is SW&D?


Streetwear and denim.


----------



## gamma68

dkoernert said:


> Streetwear and denim.


Thanks. And what constitutes "streetwear"? I wear TNSIL clothing while out and about on the streets of the city all the time.


----------



## WillBarrett

gamma68 said:


> Thanks. And what constitutes "streetwear"? I wear TNSIL clothing while out and about on the streets of the city all the time.


TNSIL?


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> Thanks. And what constitutes "streetwear"? I wear TNSIL clothing while out and about on the streets of the city all the time.


:biggrin: It's fogeywear that's been channelled by designers for hipster consumption. :biggrin:


----------



## Acme

WillBarrett said:


> TNSIL?


Traditional Natural Shoulder Ivy League.

Or maybe stuff you put on your Christmas tree... I'm never quite sure.


----------



## Barnavelt

Acme said:


> Traditional Natural Shoulder Ivy League.
> 
> Or maybe stuff you put on your Christmas tree... I'm never quite sure.


I had mine removed when I was 8 or 9.


----------



## dkoernert

gamma68 said:


> Thanks. And what constitutes "streetwear"? I wear TNSIL clothing while out and about on the streets of the city all the time.


Go check out the SW&D forum on SF. Its interesting for sure. I will say, that forum exposed me to good denim, and I'm a full blown denim snob now.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Thanks. And what constitutes "streetwear"? I wear TNSIL clothing while out and about on the streets of the city all the time.


Trad, but tighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwiniewicz

Not a bad day at the Goodwill. Picked up a Barbour Bedale in Youth XL with the pile lining. It is an older jacket, well worn, and has the old dress gordon tartan lining. Thinking about holding this for my daughter to grow into....


----------



## drlivingston

^^Very nice find!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

nwiniewicz said:


> Picked up a Barbour Bedale in Youth XL with the pile lining.


Good find! If I were a size 36 or so I would be PM'ing you right now


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Good find! If I were a size 36 or so I would be PM'ing you right now


(Takai, Imme)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwiniewicz

It's actually tagged C32, so a size 36 would be pushing it!


----------



## Takai

Curses


----------



## vinylacademics

picked up these today, amongst other things. size 9.5D. coming to the exchange as soon as i learn more about them!


































know nothing about them!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Camel-ish polo coat.
White cotton turtleneck.
Sweet LE white OCBD.

All for me.


----------



## drlivingston

A pair of those sold on eBay a couple of weeks ago for $39.99. Here is the link:


----------



## adoucett

Barely a brag... But it always brings me great pleasure to liberate a beautiful tie from the bottom of a sad bin of rejected 70's neckwear.


----------



## vinylacademics

drlivingston said:


> A pair of those sold on eBay a couple of weeks ago for $39.99. Here is the link:


good enough for me.

edit: rest of todays haul

50R Southwick tweed. Newish label.










46L Hickey Freeman 100% silk SC.










46L Hickey Freeman Bespoke SC. No material tag but feels like a linen blend.










46L Samuelsohn silk/linen blend SC. Seeeeeeeexy pattern.










Helmut Lang circa 1996 button-down. Finally thrifted something that fits my frame! Also just happens to be an awesome label. Probably one of my favorite finds to date.










rest were some random ebay fodder. a few BB shirts and a few BB makers ties.


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> Barely a brag... But it always brings me great pleasure to liberate a beautiful tie from the bottom of a sad bin of rejected 70's neckwear.


That's a really nice tie.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

It is a great tie. Adoucett, don't pretend like you're too busy with finals not to post more often!


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up a pinstripe Coppley suit custom made for Alabama football player (and 1994 Heisman trophy 4th runner-up) Jay Barker. It is dated January 2008, a few months before he married country singer Sara Evans.


----------



## Takai

It appears that I e-thrifted a pair of NOS Royal imperial wingtips for a song. worst case if they dont fit Im sure someone here will enjoy them.


----------



## drlivingston

Takai said:


> It appears that I e-thrifted a pair of NOS Royal imperial wingtips for a song. worst case if they dont fit Im sure someone here will enjoy them.


Shell? Scotch grain? We want details!


----------



## ATL

This tweed is sooooooooooo nice. Heading to the exchange when I get measurements. I think it's a 40-42 R, though. 

FULL canvas (seriously), hook center vent, 3-2, horn buttons (no buttons on the cuffs, and it doesn't look like they were removed.)





No Registered trademark on the union tag and a 1950s HT label probably means this is 50s. I know labels were reused, but ...


----------



## Reuben

Mmmmmm, good JAB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

+1 Real Good JAB. Probably Pre Red label :aportnoy:


----------



## Takai

drlivingston said:


> Shell? Scotch grain? We want details!


As of now I am unsure, may be CG and India made for all I can tell (pictures are terrible). But they appear to have the 3/3 nailing pattern, and channeled soles. But we shall see when they arrive, and for now I will cross my fingers for a good one. The Broguing looks beautiful.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Saw this today.

A Shaggy Dog polo? :tongue2:

I don't think I've ever seen so much piling on a polo before.


----------



## adoucett

20% Polyester....MADE IN CHINA.... I'm starting to become afraid there are more "trad" polo shirts in an Old Navy than this "York Street"


----------



## Barnavelt

I thought polyester was supposed to help prevent pilling? Why the heck is there polyester in there anyway? I've never even handled a partial poly press polo.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

It can help with moisture-wicking but in this case I think they were just too cheap to go 100% cotton.


----------



## adoucett

It appears they are _now_ sold with 100% cotton but are also $110... twice the price of say, a Brooks polo. But I would even get into the idiotic nature of the "fashion" polo shirts out there which are arbitrarily $500+ I feel like that is somehow the market segment York Street is trying to appeal to.


----------



## Barnavelt

What does J Press mean to that crowd? Does it mean anything at all? I know the likes of Tom Ford, Michael Bastian, Rag and Bone etc. get pimped in Esquire with high priced stuff.. Where does an expensive J Press shirt fit in? It's my understanding that J Press was always the antithesis of the fashion labels, all the way on the other end of the spectrum. It's almost as if they are fighting their own reputation (staid, conservative, etc) which took decades to create.



adoucett said:


> It appears they are _now_ sold with 100% cotton but are also $110... twice the price of say, a Brooks polo. But I would even get into the idiotic nature of the "fashion" polo shirts out there which are arbitrarily $500+ I feel like that is somehow the market segment York Street is trying to appeal to.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I was at a liquidation center today and picked up 2 new made in Canada travelers belts from Tilley Endurables. They have this neat hidden space for cash and a house key. $10 each. They're listed on the Tilley site at $65.

The same place had gazillions of shoes. Sperry AO's would have been about $45. The blues part was that the one pair that might have fit were mismatched


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> polyester prevent pilling partial poly press polo.


Say that a few times really fast...


----------



## Acme

Reuben said:


> Acme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just returned from the seventh ring of thrifting hell. I'll update you later. Right now I need a bath and a whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's as bad as you say, might want to self-fumigate. Don't want to bring any hitchhikers back.
Click to expand...

Well, now the story can be told.

Perhaps you've heard the legends of El Outleto, the mythical thriftopia where huge bins are filled to overflowing with clothes so cheap, they'll pay you to haul them away.

In this corrupt age of hipster thrifting chic&#8230;










there's no doubt that the story has a powerful allure. 

According to the sceptics, it's just an old wive's tale. But it's real. I know, because I've been there.

Somewhere deep in the heart of Hoosierville you'll find it. Head south from the dystopian graveyards of big steel&#8230;










pass on through the other-wordly energy farms where wraithlike windmills grow 300 feet tall&#8230;










and just when you think you're hopelessly lost, you'll find it.










And what a place it is. Rumbling semis feed a river of thrift store discards into the ravenous maw of the beast...










for if it doesn't sell at your neighborhood store, it comes here. Inside, a cavernous space reveals row upon row of rolling blue bins piled high with the detritus of consumerism. 










Tired of seeing $25 price tags on sport coats at your local store? Here it's just 89¢ a pound.










Once an hour the bowels of the warehouse disgorge a fresh crop of bins ripe for the picking. 










And when they do, scavengers descend like a wake of vultures to the carcass of a rabbit. 










If you go, wear protection. Everything is jumbled together, and bins can contain sharp objects, broken glass, and other stuff you don't want to think about. And whatever you do, don't go near the bin of shoes when it rolls out, unless you're wearing body armor. It came last, and when it did, the burly porters just pushed it out from behind the doors to the sorting room. A swarm of pickers tore it to shreds faster than piranhas at a skinny dip.

 Regulars come here six or seven days a week to scavenge the bins, or so I'm told. Now I've had a glimpse into the dark underbelly of swap meets&#8230; the horror!

Unfortunately, the legends tend to paint a rose-tinted picture, and reality pales a bit in comparison. While there are certainly treasures to be found, in my opinion you're better off shopping fresh donations at your local store. It would be a depressing task to spend all day here hoping to score some good garments; it seems even the Nautica has been leached out by the time the discards reach this tailings pile.* I'd hoped to scavenge a bag of decent men's dress shirts, like BB non-irons (they're ubiquitous, but I refuse to pay $4.99 each for them at normal Goodwill stores). However, the bins only yield piles of torn American Living shirts, ragged walmart jeans, and scary underwear. The best I could find was a nwt pair of Stanley Blacker dress pants, a vintage Thane lambswool vneck sweater, and a woman's Lands End squall parka. None of which was worth having.

That's not to say I came home empty handed, though.









_Clockwise from upper left: vintage hand-made in Nepal table cloth, McCoy fruit bowl (both of which will work well on the table in my bungalow dining room), IBM Selectric typewriter, and fake Coach bag with broken strap (don't ask)._

So when you find yourself in the neighborhood, and you wish to give it a go, good luck to you. Your mileage may certainly vary, and hopefully your result is better than mine.

_*This judgement may be a bit hasty, as it's based on picking through one cycle of bins during a single visit. To be sure, I'd want to give it another try or two. However, based on initial results, I'm not overly anxious to return.
_


----------



## drlivingston

That was awesome, Acme!


----------



## Acme

^Thanks, Doc.


----------



## Barnavelt

Acme, that was a great presentation. A very entertaining and informative way to start my day! Thanks!


----------



## Topsider

Goodwill has outlet stores like that all over the country. You can find the nearest one here: https://www.goodwill.org

It's mostly crap, though...and a real pain to look through. IMO, not a great use of your time, although I suppose you could get lucky.


----------



## dkoernert

One of those outlet thingies recently opened up down here. It is, as Topsider said, generally crap. I did find a women's NWT Filson tincloth jacket that did pretty well on that website. Other than that, its mostly junk.


----------



## gamma68

Every time I enter a thrift store and see piles and piles of discarded crap, I feel sad knowing that America has produced such an excess of garbage.

But I've never seen a Goodwill Outlet. The scene depicted is a travesty of consumerism.



Acme said:


> I'd hoped to scavenge a bag of decent men's dress shirts, like BB non-irons (they're ubiquitous, but I refuse to pay $4.99 each for them at normal Goodwill stores).


In my neck of the woods, I've never ever seen a BB non-iron OCBD at a thrift store. It's such a grail, it's the first thing I look for. I've picked up a few Lands' End OCBDs, but never a BB. And the thrift stores near me sell must-iron BB shirts at $10+. You are most fortunate to find the non-irons ubiquitously for $4.99.

My size in a must-iron BB OCBD is 16.5-34. Please let me know if you thrift any you'd like to flip.


----------



## CMDC

^Awesome post. Every once in a while, when I let my mind go there, I have existential like thoughts when thrifting about WHAT THIS ALL MEANS. What does it mean that we produce so, so much crap that gets recycled through numerous iterations of ownership? What does it mean that so many people seem to rely upon the thrifts as a necessity and not a treasure hunt? Etc. Etc. Etc. The academic in me would love to do a research project on thrifts. 

Then I go back to being pissed at the local college kids who are there shopping ironically for some hideous shirt to wear to a frat party.


----------



## Orgetorix

I've been to the Goodwill outlet in St. Louis once. Found a pair of J&M shell pennies, but nothing else.


----------



## adoucett

gamma68 said:


> In my neck of the woods, I've never ever seen a BB non-iron OCBD at a thrift store. It's such a grail, it's the first thing I look for. I've picked up a few Lands' End OCBDs, but never a BB. And the thrift stores near me sell must-iron BB shirts at $10+. You are most fortunate to find the non-irons ubiquitously for $4.99.
> 
> My size in a must-iron BB OCBD is 16.5-34. Please let me know if you thrift any you'd like to flip.


They know enough to sell the must-iron for 2x as much as the non-iron?? Do they post here also? I will be on the lookout for your size as I run into them occasionally in my area...but it is a lot more rare.


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> They know enough to sell the must-iron for 2x as much as the non-iron?? Do they post here also? I will be on the lookout for your size as I run into them occasionally in my area...but it is a lot more rare.


I have no idea how the thrifts near me would price a must-iron BB OCBD, because I've never seen one offered. My area is bereft of quality items at the thrifts. I've never seen a pair of shell shoes, either. Those of you who trip over this stuff at your local thrift shops are lucky, indeed.


----------



## danielm

I've been to that outlet in Indiana. Terrifying.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I've been to that outlet in Boston, agreed.


----------



## swb120

I used to shop here in college...the description from the 80s are accurate. It was simply called, "Dollar A Pound." It was a great place...they even gave you a garbage bag when you walked in; but you had to be there by 7:30 on Saturday morning (only open one day per week), or everything worthwhile was gone:

https://www.garmentdistrict.com/departments/dap/

"By The Pound's road to becoming a Boston institution began in 1981 when one Saturday morning a few bales were opened on the floor of an old Cambridge soap factory. Back then it was called Dollar-A-Pound, and there were only a few hours a week you could shop through the thousands of pounds of clothing. We opened at 7:45 because people just kept coming in earlier & earlier and closed at 2:00 so that we could go out to the racetrack. Many things have changed since those days. By the Pound has been given many coats of paint & is now open 7 days a week instead of one."

Between Dollar A Pound and the original Filene's Basement (which had incredible bargains back then on overstock Brooks Bros items - pre-BB outlets), you could be clad in trad for very little!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

NWT Bills Khakis M2 33xUnhemmed (2 pair)
NWT Ike Behar Wool Dress Trousers 36xUnhemmed (2 pair)
Burberry London Houndstooth Sport Coat Sz 44
Tiffany & Co Grey Accient Madder Tie
Britches of Georgetown by Robert Talbott Italian Heavy Madder Tie
Pope's New Heaven 22oz Accient Madder Tie
Polo RL Challis Hand Blocked Tie
NWT Robert Talbot Hand Blocked in England Tie
Liberty of London Paisely Tie
Britches by Robert Talbott Bespoke Tie
Suka Crazy Pattern Tie 
STEFANO Ricci for Cuzzens (2 Small Spot Discolorations) Satin Tie
Ermenegildo Zegna Maroon Floral Tie
Ermenegildo Zegna Red Floral Tie
NWOT Ike Behar Black & Gray Small Blocks Tie
Robert Talbott BOC Black Star Fish Tie
Aquascutum London by Brioni Challis Tie
Polo RL Regimental Made in Italy Tie
Andrew's Malino Zadi Micro Squares Tie 


Forgot to post photos of my e-thrift score. BNIB Hanover black monk boots in my size. Not grail. But I am happy.


----------



## drlivingston

Today was a REALLY good GTH day! :aportnoyphotos tomorrow)


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Today was a REALLY good GTH day! :aportnoyphotos tomorrow)


----------



## Takai

So, today instead of thrifting, because it was such a wonderful day outside, I decided to don my ******* best and head down to ye olde flea market in search of buried gold. And gentlemen, I was not disappointed. 

A new Aquascutum made in England wool cap for myself
Peter pan pocket pen
Parker 21
2 Everwear lever pens
Unidentified Parker
Sheaffer cartridge pen
Misc lever pen
Duo fold mini pocket pen(toast)
Parker Jotter
Parkerette Pencil c 30's-ish
What I believe to be a real switch blade with bone grips. 
Jerry can in great shape
Unfortunately there was a wonderful Dunhill electric table lighter that I had to leave because the man wanted 70 for it, and wouldnt budge. And I only managed to get through about half of the flea market before everyone was packing up and headed home.


----------



## triklops55

Been a little slow recently but I found this today. I almost don't want to remove the price tag. 
The store went out of business in 2007 but I'm pretty sure this is much older than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

I passed on some old White Made in USA Gap Denim which may have been a mistake. Also BB USA calvary twills, several clean Bills and some Berle red seersucker, all of which were pleated. What I did get......

Huntington 3/2 Sack, Patch Pockets, Hook Vent Etc.....


PRL Reds, BB Hudson


Gambert, Gitman, Gitman


Deadstock Sulka in chocolate brown. Original Fold Marks and all..


----------



## Barnavelt

Found this vintage madras 3/2 roll with hook vent.


----------



## wacolo

That is ballin ^^^^^:aportnoy:


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> Found this vintage madras 3/2 roll with hook vent.


That is AWESOME. If you're looking to flip...


----------



## Barnavelt

I also found these three Leatherman belts in like new condition. The first two are size 32, the third is size 36 and fits me almost perfectly. I have to ask myself; can I pull this off? A pink belt is no problem, but the white swans add a challenge. My wife insists that none of these belts are for ladies as they are designated by waist size instead of S,M,L.

All the way to the right is a personal grail for me, a Chipp emblematic. "Never Eat Yellow Snow"!


----------



## Barnavelt

gamma68 said:


> That is AWESOME. If you're looking to flip...


I though of you Gamma, but it is quite a bit larger than your preferred size. There is another esteemed member who may be interested. Otherwise yes it will be up for sale on the exchange.


----------



## drlivingston

Hey, Reuben! Clean out your inbox, homie... (sound familiar?)


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> I though of you Gamma, but it is quite a bit larger than your preferred size. There is another esteemed member who may be interested. Otherwise yes it will be up for sale on the exchange.


Thanks for thinking of me. That may be a boating blazer. Is it by an English maker?


----------



## Barnavelt

Yes that is just what it looks like; a boating blazer. I also thought it looks like something from that old 1960's TV show, "The Prisoner". It is not labeled as being from an English maker; it was tailored for a Philadelphia men's store.


gamma68 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. That may be a boating blazer. Is it by an English maker?


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> That is AWESOME. If you're looking to flip...


Too late.



Barnavelt said:


> I though of you Gamma, but it is quite a bit larger than your preferred size. There is another esteemed member who may be interested. Otherwise yes it will be up for sale on the exchange.


Yes it is, yes he is, and no it won't be.



drlivingston said:


> Hey, Reuben! Clean out your inbox, homie... (sound familiar?)


Done, and yes.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Too late.


Wear it in good health. And be sure to post a WAYWT photo of it. That's a lovely blazer.


----------



## drlivingston

Decent day... pics to follow!


----------



## Takai

Day 2 of flea market, I picked up 4 more pens, 2 ties, and a new little rangefinder camera. Oh, and an Omega Auto for a buddy, though that was considerably more than thrift so it will probably go with April acquisitions.


----------



## drlivingston

Stuff from a couple of stores today and last night:

Pic 1) Charcoal recent Zegna suit and vintage 3-no flap patch pocket Lanvin navy blazer (excuse the exposure spots on the Lanvin blazer)


Pic 2) G.Loomis fly rod duffel, NWOT AE leather belt, gorgeous 10.5D AE "San Marco", and the ever-elegant $495 AE Independence collection 10D "The Rutledge"


Pic 3) GTH for days!!! 3 grail pairs of authentic vintage Lilly Pulitzer golf pants in random patterns!


(not pictures: a dead gentleman's load of Ben Silver ties and a few Canali ties


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Pic 3) GTH for days!!! 3 grail pairs of authentic vintage Lilly Pulitzer golf pants in random patterns!
> 
> 
> (not pictures: a dead gentleman's load of Ben Silver ties and a few Canali ties


I can remember finding maybe two pieces of Lilly Pulitzer in 20 solid years of thrifting. Great score!


----------



## Acme

CMDC said:


> ^Awesome post.


Thank you, sir.



gamma68 said:


> My size in a must-iron BB OCBD is 16.5-34. Please let me know if you thrift any you'd like to flip.


OK, will do. I'd like to try trading, is that OK with you? I'll pick up a couple BB non-iron OCBD in your size, and contact you when ready to send.

If anyone else wants in, just let me know.


----------



## Acme

I like to check the luggage section occasionally, because old suitcases make really cool storage boxes for under the bed. Yesterday, as I was passing by my local SA, an old case caught my eye through the window. Heading for the corner where they keep the suitcases, I discovered this:










Tall, thin, and wheeled; leather handles and corners; inside it's full of pockets. I wasn't sure of its original purpose, but the possibility of storage for my slowly expanding shoe collection immediately leapt out at me.

















Which is where we come to the blues part. Hoping I could use it for shoes, I grabbed a pair of 10D oxfords off the rack and tried to fit them in a compartment. No dice, they're a bit too big (though women's shoes will fit). Nonetheless, things like this don't grow on trees, so I bought it anyway.

Once I got it home, I looked it up.










Founded in 1888, venerable St Louis case maker Herkert & Meisel is still in business today. As it turns out, this trunk actually is meant for shoes; it's a 20 pair salesman's sample carrier for women's footwear.

I just wish mine would fit.


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> OK, will do. I'd like to try trading, is that OK with you? I'll pick up a couple BB non-iron OCBD in your size, and contact you when ready to send.


Trading is fine, if I have something to trade that you might be interested in.


----------



## gamma68

I recently thrifted a couple of interesting, yet radically different ties:

*The Orvis is 2.25" wide*


----------



## drlivingston

Hmmmm.... What are your intentions with the RLPL tie?:rolleyes2:


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Hmmmm.... What are your intentions with the RLPL tie?:rolleyes2:


To wear it proudly!


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> Trading is fine, if I have something to trade that you might be interested in.


OK. I'm on the lookout, I'll contact you when I find some in your size. Nice ties!

On a more general note, it's been a rough week. I've had no luck whatsoever matching suits, despite some promising leads, and I must have tried more than a dozen times. The only one I could complete was a dated Hugo Boss with shiny elbows. :confused2:


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> OK. I'm on the lookout, I'll contact you when I find some in your size. Nice ties!
> 
> On a more general note, it's been a rough week. I've had no luck whatsoever matching suits, despite some promising leads, and I must have tried more than a dozen times. The only one I could complete was a dated Hugo Boss with shiny elbows. :confused2:


What are you seeking that might be something I'd keep a lookout for as a trade possibility?


----------



## dkoernert

Had the day off today so I hit a few shops. Didn't find much but I did pick up the Steve Jobs book (hardcover) for $4. I have also seen 3 or 4 fake Rolexes recently. I looked at one at a shop today (hoping it was real) and had a nice conversation with the store clerk about her son's submariner. She knew quite a bit more about watches than I figured any thrift store employee would.


----------



## Yanks27

My father told me that a relative of his cousin passed away who had a shopping habit of expensive clothes. My father got 3 pairs of shoes and would get me some if I wanted (9.5's - right size!). 

I had visions of Alden's, Edward Greens and John Lobbs. Maybe I would hit the mother load of shoes and trad clothes and have all I could ever wear and have a stock to repay all that I've bought from on the exchange? I drove an hour through LI traffic to see the 3 new shoes, in the box. 

Shoe #1 hideous Rockports from the 70's or 80's

Shoe #2 branded Corvette shoes - even more hideous than the first

Shoe #3 some sort of branded Bob Marley shoes worse than the second. 

The circus was in town. I left them all for my father to donate.


----------



## Barnavelt

Yanks27 said:


> My father told me that a relative of his cousin passed away who had a shopping habit of expensive clothes. My father got 3 pairs of shoes and would get me some if I wanted (9.5's - right size!).
> 
> I had visions of Alden's, Edward Greens and John Lobbs. Maybe I would hit the mother load of shoes and trad clothes and have all I could ever wear and have a stock to repay all that I've bought from on the exchange? I drove an hour through LI traffic to see the 3 new shoes, in the box.
> 
> Shoe #1 hideous Rockports from the 70's or 80's
> 
> Shoe #2 branded Corvette shoes - even more hideous than the first
> 
> Shoe #3 some sort of branded Bob Marley shoes worse than the second.
> 
> The circus was in town. I left them all for my father to donate.


This story has it all; a distant relative, vague notions of tradly excess which could be on the way, building anticipation, an epic drive, and crushing disappointment.


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> This story has it all; a distant relative, vague notions of tradly excess which could be on the way, building anticipation, an epic drive, and crushing disappointment.


Agreed... I would have probably been interested in the Corvette shoes if they had been made from stingray. :biggrin:


----------



## Barnavelt

Oh my.. the good dr strikes again! 



drlivingston said:


> Agreed... I would have probably been interested in the Corvette shoes if they had been made from stingray. :biggrin:


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice day...

couple of LLB oxfords - not USA made but not wrinkle-free
nice beat up LLB chukkas
Burberry shirt for e-bay
some theology books
Skittles.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Skittles.


Aaaarghh... I knew I should have bought the Skittles when I was there. I was waiting for them to be discounted before I pulled the trigger. Drat!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Weekend Finds
Gant









Polo RL Tweed Sz 44R
Bills Khaki M2














Zegna Jeans 






Britches Chocalate Sz 34











BB Sz 38









Gant 





BB Sport Coat Mini Plaid














Paul Smith (Second Sport Coat Not Shown)







DC Grey Blazer Sz 39 LNWOT








NM Wool






Dion



Britches Heavy Madder









Pope New Haven 22oz Acient Madder






Tiffany & Co






Polo RL






Robert Talbott






Polo RL Regimentl








BB






Kenneth Gordon for NM












Vtg JC Penny Towncraft Sz 9.5










No photos yet
Liberty London Pale Yellow Paisley Tie
Robert Talbott Watermelon Red Paisley Motif Hand Printed Silk Tie
Ferrell Reed Hand Printed Chillas 40oz Printed in England Silk tie (some minor damage)
Tommy Bahama Cargo Silk Shorts Sz 32
Tommy Bahama Gold Shorts Sz 34
Lacosta Tennis Shorts


----------



## drlivingston

TA1970, your etsy link no workee.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Thanks. I will fix soon.


----------



## gamma68

Modest brags....


----------



## drlivingston

It was a pretty good day... too lazy to do a bunch of photos. Here are a couple. I continue my shell-finding trend. Today's offering is my fourth pair in two weeks. Unfortunately, like the other three, these were not my size. But for $4.99, I couldn't leave them sitting there.

AE Bradley 11.5EEE in #8 Shell (they need a little elbow grease but I will get them looking awesome)


And, while not shell, these are great shoes. For the industrial trad, Nettleton 9.5D Steel-Toe Longwings


----------



## gamma68

This was too cool to pass up for 10 cents.

The box is dated 1925.


----------



## Spin Evans

A DIME??

I remember someone asking a quarter for one of those dogtags that comes with every new pair of Chucks at the last garage sale I visited..


----------



## drlivingston

Someone is selling just the cards from a Ya-Lo game on ebay for $60 and an entire game has a reserve of $101.


----------



## wacolo

Just snagged a gigantic Hermes scarf for .50. Pics to follow tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Edit

It measures about 52" square and is in much better condition than I could have hoped.

https://postimg.org/image/djkht1tdf/ https://postimg.org/image/c8cqkkxrn/ https://postimg.org/image/53uxbjqib/ https://postimg.org/image/lhewup6nn/


----------



## Takai

On my way back home from giving my buddy his new timepiece I noticed a sign for an estate sale in an upscale neighborhood. So I thought I'd stop by, and as it turns out ne of my flea market contacts was blocked in at the same sale. He had a pair of beautiful omegas from the 50's-60s, unfortunately he wouldn't come up off either of them. So after a bit of jawing with him people came out and unblocked him. He told me there weren't any watches, lighters, or pens inside, but he didn't mention all the ties. There was a huge pile of ties that I dug through and pulled out 4 gems, The oldest Ferragamo I've ever seen (55/45 silk/cotton), A nice Scottish handwoven wool tie, a nice English handwoven tie, and another cotton/silk blend perfect for summer. Also picked up about 6 hangers, and 1 solid metal trouser hanger with rubber on the parts pants will touch. For 5$ I think I did well. Plus the Omegas will hopefully be mine yet.


----------



## wacolo

Just thought this was too cool not to share. This was a box lot picked up by my Uncle at an auction. Lots of 1970's rock ephemera. Mostly promo shots, but there is also a CMA folder for Leon Russell with a copy of his show contract. There was a full binder for the Earl Scruggs Revue and just a bunch or really awesome pieces.

https://postimg.org/image/jkms3v5df/ https://postimg.org/image/h4kyq0nar/ https://postimg.org/image/fun5aytir/ https://postimg.org/image/3rhtneigj/ https://postimg.org/image/6j13e0gz7/ https://postimg.org/image/9i8014qgj/ https://postimg.org/image/rmb0lro4z/


----------



## zzdocxx

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dkoernert

Had a good belt day today. Canterbury sailfish belt, dooney and bourke wool surcingle, and unbranded code flags belt. Also Found a nice Canterbury whale belt for the boy who will be born any day now. 

Blues: about a dozen bb must iron bb ocbds all my size but about 2 inches short in the sleeves.


----------



## Odradek

tonyanthony1970 said:


> Thanks. I will fix soon.


But not soon enough !


----------



## Acme

wacolo said:


> Just snagged a gigantic Hermes scarf for .50.


Thanks Wacolo. Your post inspired me to check the scarf rack, where I found this:


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I have no idea why my photos end up upside down even after I edit them.






























































































Church Custom Grade Sz 9.5 Narrow


----------



## Odradek

Great stuff, but, your Etsy link is still broken.


----------



## gamma68

Or at least provide the name of your etsy store so people can find you. You want to sell items, right?


----------



## wacolo

Acme said:


> Thanks Wacolo. Your post inspired me to check the scarf rack, where I found this:


That is sweet. Wool challis?
It only took one good find to get over the odd looks I got when going through the scarves (not to mention the womens clothes). Of course those have been some of my coolest finds. It is the very first law of thrifting....you look *everywhere.
*


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> It is the very first law of thrifting....you look *everywhere.*


Whenever I have found a beautiful Burberry or Brooks Brothers overcoat, I can assure you that it was found in the women's section. The men's section is almost always exclusively London Fog. Believe me, I do not care if I get strange stares when I am buying a pair of Christian Louboutin 5-inch heel shoes. There is not shame in cross-gender thrifting.


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> Whenever I have found a beautiful Burberry or Brooks Brothers overcoat, I can assure you that it was found in the women's section. The men's section is almost always exclusively London Fog. Believe me, I do not care if I get strange stares when I am buying a pair of Christian Louboutin 5-inch heel shoes. There is not shame in cross-gender thrifting.


No shame because that's probably the least weird thing going on in any given thrift. I have witnessed some truly unique situations and individuals over the years in the trenches.


----------



## Barnavelt

I, too, have garnered some sideways glances when I have been browsing the ladies sweater section in search of brushed Shetlands. I freely admit that I don't understand? I never look twice at a woman shopping in the men's section.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I've never had an issue nor seen anyone else have an issue with shopping in the women’s section. I have no idea why this would even be a concern for anyone. I guess if you were standing there in front of a mirror holding a large dress in front of you, somebody might think you were considering buying it for yourself. This concern seems like an onlne-only phobia to me.

I've purchased lingerie and other women's clothes at regular stores as gifts too. Never an issue. What's the problem?


----------



## Fraser Tartan




----------



## wacolo

I once had a young lady who works at a Goodwill "inform" me that I was looking through the womens coats and that the mens coats were "over there". With a smile I said, well sometimes the mens and womens get hung together as they are so similar, using the mens BB trench in my hand as an example. She took the coat from me, looked it over and then said loudly "this is a womans coat". She then hung it back up and walked off. It was sized as a 44R and buttoned to the right :icon_headagainstwal .


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Just yesterday in the women's section, I picked up two nice pairs of tassel loafers, both RL Polo Made in England by Crockett & Jones. The tassels must mean they are chick shoes. They are size 11. I guess Uma Thurman donated them.


----------



## Odradek

wacolo said:


> I once had a young lady who works at a Goodwill "inform" me that I was looking through the womens coats and that the mens coats were "over there". With a smile I said, well sometimes the mens and womens get hung together as they are so similar, using the mens BB trench in my hand as an example. She took the coat from me, looked it over and then said loudly "this is a womans coat". She then hung it back up and walked off. It was sized as a 44R and buttoned to the right :icon_headagainstwal .


I've rarely thought to look through the women's section, the majority of most shops anyway, but lately I have been finding women's double-breasted jackets in the men's sections quite often.
They never have inside pockets.


----------



## Barnavelt

Yes plenty of times I have grabbed a temptingly patterned jacket in the mens section only to find shiny buttons to the left and a tag stating "size 10".

Fraser Tartan I fully agree with you. I suppose some busy body may be thinking to herself "What a heel, this guy buying a present for his wife/girlfriend at the GW." Of course I have scored great things for my wife at the GW and vice versa.

If there are guys who are into large feet on the ladies, Uma would be it. I recall seeing "Kill Bill" in the theater, complete with extreme close-up of Uma's toes as she is trying to learn to walk again after being in a coma. Somewhat surreal actually.


----------



## Topsider

Blues: Three pair of flat-front poplin khakis (one BB and two J. Press) in my size, with cuffs and everything. Get them home and find that they've been shortened to something like a 28" inseam (I'm a 36x30). 

If anyone out there is a 36x28, feel free to PM me. I'll make you a deal.


----------



## 32rollandrock

wacolo said:


> I once had a young lady who works at a Goodwill "inform" me that I was looking through the womens coats and that the mens coats were "over there". With a smile I said, well sometimes the mens and womens get hung together as they are so similar, using the mens BB trench in my hand as an example. She took the coat from me, looked it over and then said loudly "this is a womans coat". She then hung it back up and walked off. It was sized as a 44R and buttoned to the right :icon_headagainstwal .


Don't despair. Employees like that make thrifting worthwhile.


----------



## Topsider

I find stuff in the womens' section all the time. Thrift store employees are generally clueless. Most of the time, that works to our advantage.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I _always_ shop in the women's stuff, especially since the smaller tailored clothing often ends up over there.

I've had people try to "help" me several times. If they seem really earnest, I'll say that I sometimes find women's stuff with the men's, so it's worthwhile to check. If they're being rude, then, with apologies to Iggy Pop and Eddie Izzard, I'll say something like "well, if I'm a man, and I buy it, that makes it a man's coat."

If you do that while making slightly too much eye contact, people will leave you alone.


----------



## blacksby

after a self-imposed 1 month sabbatical from all clothing purchases or shopping....
Brag: 3 Jcrew soft wash oxfords...mint condition, my size. $12 total. I'm BACK!


----------



## CMDC

Blues yesterday was a dead gentleman's cache of like new condition suits too expensive to attempt to flip. Trussini, 2 nice Burberry, BB navy poplin sack. If you're about a 46R, they're at the 2nd Ave in Laurel, MD.


----------



## drlivingston

Didn't intend to thrift last night and today but... well, we all know how that goes. Anyway, I stopped in at a couple of my local stores and came away with a few goodies. I will have to list the ties and shoes (4 pairs of AE including 2 pairs of 9D Evanstons) These are just a few of the suits, sport coats and blazers that I stole.

Orvis 3/2 sack Harris Tweed (my second one of these in a week)


Ermenegildo Zegna for Neiman Marcus 100% Cashmere sport coat


Jack Victor for Saks Fifth Avenue 100% Loro Piana Cashmere sport coat


Hickey Freeman Diamond Head woven sport coat


Old JAB 3-button Seersucker Suit


Canali for Bernini's of Beverly Hills Double Breasted Blazer


Samuelsohn Chalkstripe Flannel Suit w/ Ticket Pocket (pants at alterations place getting button re-sewn) 
*those are exposure spots on the upper sleeve


----------



## fastfiat81

I wish that Samuelsohn was in a 42R lol...

Samuelsohn Chalkstripe Flannel Suit w/ Ticket Pocket (pants at alterations place getting button re-sewn) 
*those are exposure spots on the upper sleeve
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Didn't intend to thrift last night and today but... well, we all know how that goes. Anyway, I stopped in at a couple of my local stores and came away with a few goodies. I will have to list the ties and shoes (4 pairs of AE including 2 pairs of 9D Evanstons) These are just a few of the suits, sport coats and blazers that I stole.


That's just amazing.

Well nothing like that horde here, but for England, this was a pretty good find today.
Not strictly trad, but hopefully that's okay.
Handwoven Donegal Tweed sport coat by Magee.
Wool, Mohair & Cashmere. 
So soft.
Haven't measured it yet, but it's tagged as a 42R, and that might be a good fit for my father-in-law. If not, or if he doesn't want it, then I guess it'll go on ebay.





















Also a BNWT Jim Thompson tie.


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a beautiful tweed jacket and totally Trad. Wish I could find a Donegal tweed by Magee in my size.


----------



## vinylacademics

went to 11 stores and only walked out with these 3 items + 5 ties.

Fendi scarf. thing is like 3 foot by 3 foot or something










RLPL velvet trousers and button down shirt


----------



## Barnavelt

Yes Odradek I agree with gamma that Donegal is very attractive. If I came across something like that whilst thrifting I would consider it a very good day indeed. drlivingston, I am convinced, has concocted some deal with the thrift gods wherein he sacrificed his birkenstocks in exchange for being led to hordes of fine Italian clothing.


----------



## zzdocxx

Lol that must have been it. 

Unbelievable haul.


----------



## drlivingston

It was a really good day today! Pics to come later! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> It was a really good day today! Pics to come later! :thumbs-up:


Seems every day is a good day in Dixie.


----------



## adoucett

Not a huge brag per say but I found my first Brooks Brothers "purple label" luxury shirt today. Egyptian cotton woven in ITA, button down collar, made in USA is always a good combination but...
Surprisingly, despite the two-button cuffs, the shirt feels very thin. I was assuming the Egyptian Cotton models had a bit more heft to them! At up to $185 retail, one would hope they are nice. 

She will need a good ironing but I am looking forward to trying out this shirt and comparing to the other models I currently own.


----------



## dkoernert

^ I found one of those a few years back. I noticed the same thing you pointed out about the fabric. In fact, right where the cuff was sewn onto the sleeve I could almost see through the fabric.


----------



## wacolo

Man, the Sally will sell anything....


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I will post photos of today's haul later this evening. For now here are descriptions of the items.

Alden Black Single Buckle Monks - Sz 11.5D
Zegna Suit Coat Dark Blue w/ Brown Pinstripe 
Nat Nast White Linen S/S Shirt Sz Small
Banana Republic Cotton Dual Vent Slanted Pockets Sz 42s
No Name 40oz Repp Stripe Tie
No Name Unlined Made in France '
Viyella Cotton and Wool Sz Lg

Blues/Mistake
Henry Grethel Blue Linen Tie
BB Grey Stripe Long Pajama Top (Looked like a shirt coat)


----------



## vinylacademics

small guys? imme? takai?

1 find today in the 3-4 minutes i had to stop at a store...need to go back tomorrow and look for more from this donor.

15-33ish Kiton. A first for me!


----------



## 32rollandrock

wacolo said:


> Man, the Sally will sell anything....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


I would have snapped that up before you could blink, and I hope that you did. Very cool.


----------



## eagle2250

Alas, Spring cleaning of our closets can be such a painful, but necessary process. Today, three HSM and one Hunter Haig suit are making that infamous (one way) trip to the Goodwill store. It's good to give...and tax deductible as well!


----------



## Takai

Yesterday I was on the hunt for the unnatainable and wound up with some hopefully good buys for the exchange, that will help soften the blow of a fake Omega picked up for not even close to thrift prices.

My first JPress ever, and it's a 3/2 Patch pocket Harris Tweed, unfortunately the liner is shot, but the shell seems to be in fairly good allbeit worn condition. 40R

Brooks Made in Italy tagged 42R

Perrotts of England? I cant find anything on this maker; The handwork is incredible. 

Thai Bespoke, Really Loud red, Really odd measurements; Again ridiculous amount of handwork


Also not pictured, Pashmina brown paisley scarf, XL Vintage Gant Summer Popover, and very green cotton summer pants.


----------



## dkoernert

Made the rounds this morning and didn't find a whole lot. This W&G priced at $6 in the kids section was the only highlight:


----------



## wacolo

Came closer than I care to an altercation today. I was sifting through the pants at a large Americas Thrift when a couple of, shall I say "nice uns" walk in. I don't think much of it and hear them musing about where the tank tops are, and then I hear "let's ask this a**hole". Next thing I know they are next to me saying "Hey boy, where are the tank tops?" I can only say about a 1000 responses, not all of them verbal, went through my head. Thankfully I gained a bit of composure and merely said "I suppose they are around here somewhere" and went back to the pants. "Hell, don't you work here?" I turned grabbed the front of their cart and said as cooly as I could "No...boy......I don't work here" After a second or he just snorted and they turned and walked off. I can honestly say there are some days I like my fellow man better than others . 

Remember y'all.



At any rate I did manage to find some Hickey Freeman, Press, Gitman, Brooks, Ben Silver but I almost wish I had spent the morning at the house.


----------



## dkoernert

Glad you kept your cool. That would have pissed me off quite a bit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> Made the rounds this morning and didn't find a whole lot. This W&G priced at $6 in the kids section was the only highlight:


Yeah, who cares about that? Only worth a Benjamin or so on the secondary market, properly advertised...


----------



## Barnavelt

wacolo said:


> Came closer than I care to an altercation today. I was sifting through the pants at a large Americas Thrift when a couple of, shall I say "nice uns" walk in. I don't think much of it and hear them musing about where the tank tops are, and then I hear "let's ask this a**hole". Next thing I know they are next to me saying "Hey boy, where are the tank tops?" I can only say about a 1000 responses, not all of them verbal, went through my head. Thankfully I gained a bit of composure and merely said "I suppose they are around here somewhere" and went back to the pants. "Hell, don't you work here?" I turned grabbed the front of their cart and said as cooly as I could "No...boy......I don't work here" After a second or he just snorted and they turned and walked off. I can honestly say there are some days I like my fellow man better than others .
> 
> Remember y'all.
> 
> At any rate I did manage to find some Hickey Freeman, Press, Gitman, Brooks, Ben Silver but I almost wish I had spent the morning at the house.


I have never had that_ specific_ experience, but last year I did have some dude almost try to rough me up because he wanted my parking space. I was buckling my daughter into her car seat and not moving fast enough for him. Anyway, you probably don't need the affirmation, but you did the right thing. I know that run-in I had pretty much ruined my day, pis*sed me off royal, and had me ranting about what jerks people are to anyone who would listen.

As a relatively mild-mannered, polite person, I can't imagine going about, calling random people who are minding their own business "as*hole" for no good reason. In all honesty I pity people like that, and very often their lives are full of turmoil, ignorance, and violence. Just not even worth your time.


----------



## Monocle

Brooks 46L - Reuben (You may already own one)


PRL Blue Label 42L Unlined Italy


NON-Trad ALERT!! 1950's Korean War era USAF N-3A Parka with Hood in original blue/violet. Sweet - MEDIUM


PM with any interest. I've only had time to take pics before the sun went down tonight, but not exact measurements.


----------



## Takai

Having a good day today, knew it was going to be pretty busy at work, and I had a lunch meeting before I went in which went well. This gave me just enough time to get over to a store I haddent hit in a while, and one which has yielded me 2 of my Hermes ties. Today I didnt find an Hermes, but I did find, a recent Dunhill woven tie, as well as a nice PRL vintage golfing tie, and a nice older Zegna. I went to check shoes on a whim, and ran across a loafer that looked a bit odd, and said those magic words on the inside "Imperial Quality" Then the magic continued when it said "9D" on the side, and I realized I was holding a nice pair of Shell Imperial LHS loafers, that fit great with the thicker socks I currently have on. I havent quite decided if Im going to keep them or not, since I already have a nice pair of Alden 986. Perhaps it's time for another big shoe purge.


----------



## ATL

Oh, and if you guys want to trade Aldens for Aldens ... I'm looking for a suede penny loafer in 8.5 D or a brown wingtip in that size.

For trade: Both 9.5 D

Wingtip with Gumlite Vibram soles:










Tassel loafer










I also have a pair of Fifth Avenues up for trade in a 9D, if that floats your boat.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Austin Reed on left, Ruffler by Rooster on the right


----------



## drlivingston

Found a few nice things today!
1- BB 2-button Glen plaid Loro Piana suit (42L)
1- BB 2-button charcoal staple suit (42L)
3- BB 3/2 sack patch pocket Loro Piana navy blazers (46R-32"BOC)
1- Southwick notch lapel tuxedo (46R)
1- pair NWT 9M Sperry TopSiders Gold Cup Series sandals / shoes
1- pair NWT 9 3E Allen Edmonds Summit Avenue webgem spectators (complete with original "special makeup" box and cloth bags) -a thrifting first for me
Oh... and several nice BB woven ties (only a couple shown in pic)


----------



## WillBarrett

adoucett said:


> Not a huge brag per say but I found my first Brooks Brothers "purple label" luxury shirt today. Egyptian cotton woven in ITA, button down collar, made in USA is always a good combination but...
> Surprisingly, despite the two-button cuffs, the shirt feels very thin. I was assuming the Egyptian Cotton models had a bit more heft to them! At up to $185 retail, one would hope they are nice.
> 
> She will need a good ironing but I am looking forward to trying out this shirt and comparing to the other models I currently own.


I picked up one of those at the thrift the other day. The collar needs pressing something awful, but otherwise a fantastic shirt. I look forward to wearing it.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice and very old PBM Harris Tweed for a long-defunct Birmingham shop
really nice pair of black captoes - J&M Optima. Only a half size too big - wish they fit.
RL Rugby Button UP for ebay.


----------



## Takai

A small haul today, unfortunately I changed into most of the trad stuff at work due to a sudden rain storm.
Filson Made in USA Work shirt
Missoni Grey SC/Orpahn 42R
7fA Green pants 38x34 
Lacoste Brown Suede/Herringbone lowtops- 10.5
Lilly Pulitzer Ipad/netbook neoprene case
Charles G Bailey Tie
NWT and Box RT BOC
LLBean Cotton Jacket- 46R
Armani Collenzioni SC that's going back
Also a Guy Harvey Sailfish belt, and a belt I cant identify.
 

Patterns on the Lilly and RT


----------



## Orgetorix

While we're talking about shoe trades, I have a pair of burgundy/brown shell shortwing bals in 8.5 that I'd gladly trade for a pair of shells in 11.5. Longwings preferred, but I'm open to others.


----------



## dkoernert

Good day today. Nothing clothing related but found a Fender CD60 acoustic in a Fender hardshell case for $40. I had been looking for a decent beater guitar to travel with, this fits the bill nicely.


----------



## drlivingston

Pretty good haul today!! Pics to come later! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Pretty good haul today!! Pics to come later! :thumbs-up:


So what else is new, Doc? LOL


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> So what else is new, Doc? LOL


SERIOUSLY! let me know when you have a bad day. I want to see what that looks like. Doc's bad day is like a good day to anyone else. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## drlivingston

Here is a preview. I will show more later:
1- BB 46R Olive poplin suit
1- BB 46R Khaki poplin suit (the poplins are in mint condition)
1- Bills Khaki XL (46-48L) tan and cream micro stripe seersucker patch pocket sport coat (absolutely mint cond.)
1- NWT (still in box with hand-numbered certificate of authenticity) Trafalgar Limited Ed. "Poisson Japonais" Suspenders / Braces
I also picked up many RT BOC ties and 9 other NWT (non-limited ed. but still nice) sets of Trafalgar braces


----------



## Acme

Those Trafalgars are beautiful, Doc.


----------



## Acme

Did any of you see this?


----------



## Monocle

LE ss oxford stripe in aqua and white 17 Tall

New Old Stock with hang-tag Saf-T-Bak bird vest with game keep. Made in USA (Altoona) green leafy camo. 


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Odradek

Lovely Gieves & Hawkes tweed sport coat.
Tagged 44R, and in as new condition with the pockets still sewn shut.


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a really nice find!


----------



## Acme

^Agreed. Lovely jacket, and the fact that it's actually made in England (as opposed to the Hickey Freeman contracted made in USA garments) puts it a cut above, in my opinion.


----------



## eagle2250

(Heavy sigh) The wife just pulled out of the driveway with two more (30 Gallon) bags of stuff (including at least three pairs of Bill's and two BB sweaters, I made the mistake of not wearing over the past two winters!), culled from our closets and headed for the local Goodwill store contribution point. The pain is palpable; somewhat akin to the grieving process!


----------



## CMDC

Had a flipper last night pulling things off the rack before I could get to them. Wouldn't have pegged her as someone who would have known what to flip but when she grabbed a Kiton shirt that I had passed on during my last visit (a bit too beat up) I knew what she was up to. She wasn't checking sizes, just pulling shirts based on label. Saw a Turnbull and Asser shirt in her stash that I hadn't been able to get to yet.


----------



## Monocle

CMDC said:


> She wasn't checking sizes, just pulling shirts based on label. Saw a Turnbull and Asser shirt in her stash that I hadn't been able to get to yet.


II hate that. And I console myself in those situations, by knowing people like THAT are probably just hoarding, spending way more money than they are making flipping clothes. Like gambler's fever. Only the most discriminating make the good money, ala drlivingston. At least...that's what I tell myself. Makes me feel better.


----------



## dkoernert

3 LLB 1/4 zip fleece jackets for $1 a piece. One gray, one navy, and one dark green. I love these things when the weather starts to get cooler.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> 3 LLB 1/4 zip fleece jackets for $1 a piece. One gray, one navy, and one dark green. I love these things when the weather starts to get cooler.


Good score! I love those, too. Mine are all thrifted, as well.


----------



## drlivingston

Had a really fun day out there today! Pics to follow...


----------



## WillBarrett

eagle2250 said:


> (Heavy sigh) The wife just pulled out of the driveway with two more (30 Gallon) bags of stuff (including at least three pairs of Bill's and two BB sweaters, I made the mistake of not wearing over the past two winters!), culled from our closets and headed for the local Goodwill store contribution point. The pain is palpable; somewhat akin to the grieving process!


Especially Goodwill probalby won't put it on a regular rack, anyway.


----------



## wacolo

Some Brioni Jeans today as well as a super recent, super hideous Zegna tie which I will not bother to share. I did find a red BB USA Uni-stripe at Marshalls in 14.5/33 for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## dkoernert

wacolo said:


> Some Brioni Jeans today as well as a super recent, super hideous Zegna tie which I will not bother to share. I did find a red BB USA Uni-stripe at Marshalls in 14.5/33 for anyone who might be interested.


I found some Brioni jeans last year sometime. If memory serves, they did VERY well on that site.


----------



## danielm

Took half a day off work to hit the thrifts, had a pretty good day.

First stop, Brooks Brothers made in England opera pumps.


Aaaaaaand this Polo Ralph Lauren blackwatch duffel bag.





Next up, Goodwill on half off day. Zegna Su Misura. Couple small spots that the dry cleaner shouldn't have trouble with.



Totally psyched when I saw this. I know it's not crazy high-end selvedge, but I almost NEVER find any in Cincinnati. So, Spurr made in USA, yes please.



Couple pairs Brooks Brothers dress trousers, the one in back is Madison fit in navy.



Remember what I said about never finding selvedge? Tried to check out with the purchases above, register went down. As I was walking to the other register, I saw an upturned hem on a pair of jeans in the ladies "premium" clothes... oooohhhhhh yeah. NWT Naked & Famous. $29 originally, but half off? Yes Definitely!





Next stop, another cherry pop - Hanover LB Sheppard (wish they could have been shell). And some Florsheim monkstraps, should do okay on that other site.



Several shirts as well - Luciano Barbera, Canali, Paul & Shark.



Last but not least, Hickey Freeman in Loro Piana Super 120s.





(not pictured: 4 pairs NWOT Brooks Brothers Clark chinos for $2.50 apiece, BB tie).


----------



## Monocle

3 thrifts on my way home, at least $10.00 in gas, and not even a decent tie...


----------



## dkoernert

Had to stop by the post office this morning so I hit a spot nearby. Walked out with a pair of Costa Del Mar Blackfins with the 580 glass lenses and a pair of Maui Jim Makahas. Both 100% real and in unbelievable condition given they were donated by someone. I paid $10 total for both pairs.


----------



## wacolo

Made my long circuit today. Canali Navy Gabs and some recent Hickey Freeman Calvary Twills for myself, Trafalgar braces and recent Breuer and Boggi (cashmere) Ties. Also picked up another pair of USA Duckheads for myself and a full bottle of 06130 Cedre cologne for $2.


My favorite find however was this Club Room made in Italy scarf. Silk on one side and 50/50 cashmere and silk on the other.


----------



## Topsider

Biggest blues ever this afternoon at Goodwill. I was going through the sportcoats, checking out the labels inside all of the navy blazers (as usual), when I ran across a Southwick. I looked closer, and saw that it was 3R2 sack (probably a Douglas model). The thrift store price tag said "42" (my size), and the price was $3.99. I took it off the hanger and opened it up to check inside. Pristine. Checked the collar (no creep). Lapels looked good. Quickly pulled it on and buttoned it up. It fit perfectly! I could hardly believe it. Finally, I held my arms out a little bit to check the sleeve length, and that's when I noticed the dozen or so moth holes in both forearms. I'm glad nobody was standing nearby to hear what came out of my mouth at that point. *Sigh.* So close.


----------



## Spin Evans

That scarf is from Club Room? Wow! If you feel like selling it, toss me a line!


----------



## drlivingston

Wow! That is far better than the ClubRoom stuff they carried at Macy's when I worked there.


----------



## drlivingston

Thanks to local thrifts in the past couple of weeks, I think my perf cap-toe bal needs have been met for a while. :biggrin:
L to R
1) AE Evanston 4-eyelet
2) AE The Rutledge 5-eyelet
3) AE Nathan 6-eyelet
Total investment for all three... less than $35 :aportnoy:


----------



## gaseousclay

drlivingston said:


> Thanks to local thrifts in the past couple of weeks, I think my perf cap-toe bal needs have been met for a while. :biggrin:
> L to R
> 1) AE Evanston 4-eyelet
> 2) AE The Rutledge 5-eyelet
> 3) AE Nathan 6-eyelet
> Total investment for all three... less than $35 :aportnoy:


And an awesome case of foot fungus: priceless

I keed, I keed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lord root of the matter

Dr.Livingston:
What awesome finds you have!!!
I have been on the hunt for a decent pair of black cap toe AE's (9-9.5/D-E ) Still nothing.

I've found some Cordovan Shell Longwings (11E sold) and some AE in 7.5D, Florsheim in 13E, etc... 

I seem to find all the sizes but my own. 
Maybe I need to take a road trip to your neck of the woods.


----------



## Monocle

Nice ties today. Brooks, Brooks, Brooks, Brooks, and a decent Crew


----------



## Natty Beau

After work on Friday I swung by the smallest, poorest Goodwill store on a whim, and while absentmindedly leafing through the sportcoats, I found a pair of nice, old Brook Bros. tuxedo trousers on a hanger with a horrible tweed jacket.

Turned out they were exactly my size in all dimensions, and they charged me the going rate for odd slacks -- $5.45!

I was going to piece together a DJ from separates later this year for the company Christmas party, so I just saved myself about $100.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nice score, but keep in mind that matching black can be tricky, or so I've heard.



Natty Beau said:


> After work on Friday I swung by the smallest, poorest Goodwill store on a whim, and while absentmindedly leafing through the sportcoats, I found a pair of nice, old Brook Bros. tuxedo trousers on a hanger with a horrible tweed jacket.
> 
> Turned out they were exactly my size in all dimensions, and they charged me the going rate for odd slacks -- $5.45!
> 
> I was going to piece together a DJ from separates later this year for the company Christmas party, so I just saved myself about $100.


----------



## Reuben

Dang good day, including a personal grail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Dang good day, including a personal grail.


And you have the audacity to call *me *a tease...


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> And you have the audacity to call *me *a tease...


Sneak peak:


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> Sneak peak:


I wanted to laugh, but this could be serious. /\ "Unused" at least..


----------



## Reuben

Did NOT expect that to be a suit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Look where the decimal point is--thirty freakin' cents. Who among us wouldn't succumb? You could always flip it...


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> You could always flip it...


Nahhhh... Forget that! Use it as part of a trad Halloween costume.


----------



## bigwordprof

lord root of the matter said:


> Dr.Livingston:
> What awesome finds you have!!!
> I have been on the hunt for a decent pair of black cap toe AE's (9-9.5/D-E ) Still nothing.
> 
> I've found some Cordovan Shell Longwings (11E sold) and some AE in 7.5D, Florsheim in 13E, etc...
> 
> I seem to find all the sizes but my own.
> Maybe I need to take a road trip to your neck of the woods.


I'd be interested in 12EEE and 13D or 13E. Do you still have the Florsheims? Are they vintage or modern?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Nahhhh... Forget that! Use it as part of a trad Halloween costume.


Don't insult me like that, Doc. An XL cup is waaay too small. Uploading pics now, post in ~5.


----------



## Reuben

Decent stuff:

Pair of nearly-new Sebago camp mocs in my GF's size










Fun little golf emblematic










Two awesome striped silk ties (for me) and a wool tie










Three raw silks, perfect for summer










Orvis canvas pants and LL Bean khakis, to replace a couple pairs of worn-out and too-big chinos










60/40 linen/cotton (old label) JAB and linen BB SS










Good stuff:

1/8 lined Orvis creme silk 3/2 jacket, half-lined (in stewart tartan) LL Bean Cordoroy jacket










Blue-ish with red and blue stripes harris tweed, purplish herringbone harris tweed










Two fully canvased suits, this crazy brownish glen plaid and a staple 3/2 navy BB










The two best finds:

Ridiculously old jazz-themed aloha shirt, made in Hawaii with real wood buttons:



















Personal grail, a MIA must-iron OCBD in my size. Not BB nor any brand I've heard of, but I'm really digging the colors on this one:


----------



## wacolo

Great finds Reuben! Max Raab was an interesting guy. . A lot of his things I see thrifting definitely lean to the classic/preppy/trad side of things.


----------



## CMDC

Found a nice pair of Made in USA Lands End braces only to realize they were probably boy's sized when I got home. Never really felt the need to measure them in store. If someone on the shorter side is interested, let me know, as they'd probably fit for someone 5'6 or so or less.


----------



## Monocle

wacolo said:


> Max Raab was an interesting guy.


 The father of Rooster Ties!


----------



## Topsider

32rollandrock said:


> Nice score, but keep in mind that matching black can be tricky, or so I've heard.


True, but they could work with a Black Watch or white dinner jacket.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> The two best finds:
> 
> Ridiculously old jazz-themed aloha shirt, made in Hawaii with real wood buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal grail, a MIA must-iron OCBD in my size. Not BB nor any brand I've heard of, but I'm really digging the colors on this one:


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## drlivingston

I love those "Richards of Mountain Brook" ties, Reuben. There is a lot of history there. It was a shame when they closed their doors. Maxminimus wrote an awesome blogpost about them before his blog ended.


----------



## Reuben

There's a lot of wonderful subtlety to them, the dark navy works perfectly with the silver and the green on the other tie is just the perfect dark shade.


----------



## Monocle

That store that just never has anything, that just makes you sick to your stomach by how droll the selection is. The one that has that sickly sweet smell of milquetoast and dullness. Its been seven months, and you figure surely there's just one thing there worth nabbing. Just one?!! Please? Nope..ya got me again. 


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I love those "Richards of Mountain Brook" ties, Reuben. There is a lot of history there. It was a shame when they closed their doors. Maxminimus wrote an awesome blogpost about them before his blog ended.


Was going to say....

Of course that was all before my time, but still.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Asprey London Cashmere (I think) w/ very minor damage not noticeable to the eye








Hugo Boss Loro Piana Textured






















Burberry Plaid 




















Canali Navy













Church Bench Grade US Sz 8.5














eThrift 



Gucci








NWOT Hickey Freeman Wool






Hugo Boss James Brown Sz 36











Recent Zegna Sz 58L






Robert Talbott Italian Heavy Madder






Viyella 






No Name 








Ike Behar








NWOT Ike Behar








Nat Nast Linen 















Robert Talbott








Robert Talbott 








LNWOT Ted Baker 








Zegna Sz 40





Not Show
Cole Haan Chukka Ankle Boots


----------



## Reuben

And one more thing in my size:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Finamore, for the first time.

How do y'all feel about this collar?


----------



## ytc

It looks much better with a tie than without if you truly are going for the trad aesthetic. If you are leaning more Italianate in a particular whole look, though, then I think it can look just fine without a tie.


----------



## gaseousclay

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Finamore, for the first time.
> 
> How do y'all feel about this collar?


I think the collar looks out of proportion. seems like you should be sporting a full windsor knot to cover the gaping holes on each side


----------



## Orgetorix

E-thrift blues: I had a snipe lined up for , a tailcoat made between 1857 and 1869. There was practically no bidding on the auction, so I was fairly confident it had gone under the radar and I'd get a good deal.

Then I saw yesterday's hacking announcement from Ebay, and changed my password immediately. 

Which caused my sniper to malfunction.

Which lost me the auction.

Which ended at A DOLLAR AND FOUR CENTS.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> E-thrift blues: I had a snipe lined up for , a tailcoat made between 1857 and 1869.


Un&*#^%$believeable!! Org, that is the absolute worst "blues" that I have observed.


----------



## Odradek

Not trad at all, but I found some leather, J.M. Weston sneakers this morning for £4.95.
Passed on them as the rubber soles were quite worn, and they are cemented.
Would they be worth flipping?

Found two pairs of Gieves and Hawkes trousers too, but left them on the rail. One pair had what looked like oils stains, which might not come out too easily.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> E-thrift blues: I had a snipe lined up for , a tailcoat made between 1857 and 1869. There was practically no bidding on the auction, so I was fairly confident it had gone under the radar and I'd get a good deal.
> 
> Then I saw yesterday's hacking announcement from Ebay, and changed my password immediately.
> 
> Which caused my sniper to malfunction.
> 
> Which lost me the auction.
> 
> Which ended at A DOLLAR AND FOUR CENTS.


Definitely a blues, but would you have worn the item had you won it?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> E-thrift blues: I had a snipe lined up for , a tailcoat made between 1857 and 1869. There was practically no bidding on the auction, so I was fairly confident it had gone under the radar and I'd get a good deal.
> 
> Then I saw yesterday's hacking announcement from Ebay, and changed my password immediately.
> 
> Which caused my sniper to malfunction.
> 
> Which lost me the auction.
> 
> Which ended at A DOLLAR AND FOUR CENTS.


I'll post a picture when it arrives...


----------



## Acme

Orgetorix said:


> Which ended at A DOLLAR AND FOUR CENTS.


Please accept my sincerest condolences. At least you may have the satisfaction of knowing that nobody's gonna beat that for the Andy for "Best Thrift Blues Story" of 2014. Really.












32rollandrock said:


> I'll post a picture when it arrives...


:biggrin: Would you please get it pressed first? :biggrin:


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> Definitely a blues, but would you have worn the item had you won it?


It probably wouldn't have fit me at twelve years old, so no. I just wanted to see it and have a piece of BB history. I probably would have looked into getting it restored and/or seeing if BB wanted it for their archives.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Some nice new repps to add to the collection, including a nice talbott from one of my fave now defunct stores.


New southwick tweed, just back from the tailor.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Tommy Bahama 










Stacy Adams Snake Skin Sz 10












BB














Vintage French Shriner Alligator Sz 10.5



https://www.classicshoesformen.com/shoes/neuwertig-french-shriner-alligator-norweger-circa-1960-415d












BB Navy Knit


----------



## WillBarrett

Found an interesting Tom James sport coat today.

Couple of BB shirts in my size that will end up on the Bay.

Awesome vintage Izod/Lacoste made in USA polo. Keeping that one...


----------



## Monocle

AE Brooker Drivers in Tan 9.5 D
Filson Cambray Work Shirt XL Long
Vintage Utah Woolen Mills Jack Frost Donegal Long Coat With Ticket Pocket np
Vintage Cortefiel Spanish Cord Shooting Style Jacket with Leather Shoulder Pad 42L np
Dale Of Norway Nordic Sweater
UCB Wool Zip Neck With Argyle Knit
*ahem..Ladies Geiger Zip Front Wool. Cant pass it up if its $1.00
Lorpen Performance Merino Wool Socks

(It was Half off Sweaters day. Most of which were already priced to move)
:aportnoy:


----------



## drlivingston

Brags: AE Patriot shell, a couple of Barbour tattersalls, and a gorgeous pair of Royal Imperial pebble grains in walnut.
(left at store) 2 pairs of OLD NWT Levi 501 selvedge (I know... very flippable, but I just don't feel like dealing with denim)


----------



## Takai

Today was probably my best personal stop ever. Peter Millar cashmere salt and pepper herringbone that fits perfect. A funky "royalty cashmere" with subtle picking, funky buttons and lining, and hacking pockets. Fits well, a bit long, but not bad; a zara man lightweight jacket in the same great fitting range. Also my first Etro tie. Also yesterday I picked up a pair of Levis vintage repro 1944 jeans. Pictures of everything once I get home.

Pictures of my finds


L-R: Zara, Peter Millar, Royalty Cashmere, Zegna, Brioni S180s


Burberry for the lady, and an Etro tie for myself



Levi's 1944 Repro jeans


----------



## ThePopinjay

Found a duck head harrington that was sadly an XL, and a pretty sweet MacGregor boating jacket with a lot of neat details that was also far too large for me. I bought the MacGregor for the design merits alone and will be passing it on through the exchange or ebay when I get the chance.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Haven't found much lately. 
Went to a previously undiscovered thrift and found a clean pair of Black AE Berwick's (tasseled wingtip loafer) Size is 9B. (too narrow for me- if anyone is looking...)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ytc said:


> It looks much better with a tie than without if you truly are going for the trad aesthetic. If you are leaning more Italianate in a particular whole look, though, then I think it can look just fine without a tie.


Thanks.



gaseousclay said:


> I think the collar looks out of proportion. seems like you should be sporting a full windsor knot to cover the gaping holes on each side


On one hand, I see where you're coming from, but on the other hand, I have no intention to ever even learn to tie a windsor knot. :icon_viking:


----------



## drlivingston

Stopped at a Salvation Army store in Huntsville, AL, today. Immediately spotted a beautiful pair of longwings. Closer inspection reveals them to be Stuart McGuire and in brand new condition. Turned them over and found the "Genuine Shell Cordovan" stamp on the soles. Yahoo!!!! Then, I noticed that one shoe was oddly larger than the other. I looked, and sure enough, the left was an 8.5 and the right was a 9.5. I took them to the register in hopes that the mates were in the back. The cashier grinned and told me that he sold a pair identical to them on Saturday. AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!


----------



## Yanks27

drlivingston said:


> Stopped at a Salvation Army store in Huntsville, AL, today. Immediately spotted a beautiful pair of longwings. Closer inspection reveals them to be Stuart McGuire and in brand new condition. Turned them over and found the "Genuine Shell Cordovan" stamp on the soles. Yahoo!!!! Then, I noticed that one shoe was oddly larger than the other. I looked, and sure enough, the left was an 8.5 and the right was a 9.5. I took them to the register in hopes that the mates were in the back. The cashier grinned and told me that he sold a pair identical to them on Saturday. AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!


This is where a Craigslist personal ad would come into play, looking for the thrifter to make an exchange.


----------



## Monocle

A pair of vintage duck canvas trousers
Solid green linen tie.
Quills aran wool cardigan
Trafalgar braces
CAS german silk braces wine
No name silk English braces black
Ingles Buchan Oliphant tartan new with tag



Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## wacolo

BB 3/2 USA Summerish sack and an Oxxford Cashmere sportcoat. Also moved out a bunch of my ebay/etsy stock at a yard sale on Saturday. It feels good to not be tripping over it so much.


----------



## Topsider

Takai said:


> Fits well, a bit long, but not bad


A jacket that's "a bit long" doesn't fit.


----------



## frosejr

Topsider said:


> A jacket that's "a bit long" doesn't fit.


+1, lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Reuben

Topsider said:


> A jacket that's "a bit long" doesn't fit.


Same with ones that are "a bit short", sadly.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ While that's true, acceptable length can be a small range, rather than a specific number. My jackets vary from 31" to 32" BOC and all fit me well.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> ^ While that's true, acceptable length can be a small range, rather than a specific number. My jackets vary from 31" to 32" BOC and all fit me well.


That is typically my range as well. However, I have a few in the 32.5" area. Like Reuben, I have a shorter inseam but a long torso. It keeps my alterations lady in business. She is a little old Asian lady with the last name Dang. Hence, the name of her business is Dang Alterations.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Recent Memorial Day Thrifting Finds





Tino Cosma eight ply silk















Reis of New Heaven thick (I think 25 oz) tie












True Religion Joey Sz 36x33


----------



## danielm

Little blues, little brag. 

Stopped at three shops yesterday, completely struck out on things for myself or the 'bay.

At the last store, I was flipping through ties when I saw a kid, maybe 12 or so, asking his dad if he could get a tie. As fate should have it, I found myself holding a kids Brooks Brothers tie in a pattern very similar to the Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders stripe. As the father was telling the boy there were only adult ties there (but if he found one he could get it), I passed him his very first Brooks Brothers tie.

Felt damn good.


----------



## drlivingston

Stopped at three stores today. Ridiculously good luck! Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Takai

If any of you happen to come across either a nice watch box or a pen display box, please do shoot me a message. A watch winder would be very useful as well, but boxes would be better.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Stopped at three stores today. Ridiculously good luck! Will post pics tomorrow.


Yeah, yeah, yeah. Blah Blah Blah :biggrin: . I am cutting back on my thrifting severely for the time being so I am going to have to live vicariously through you Doc.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Stopped at three stores today. Ridiculously good luck! Will post pics tomorrow.


How can this be the case nearly every time you venture out thrifting? How? I'd have a better shot at being struck by lightning than taking in one of your regular thrift hauls of exemplary merchandise.

That's it! I'm moving to Alabama. Tomorrow!


----------



## drlivingston

I will list more shortly but this is one of my favorite finds from yesterday.
It's a NWT 44L Lilly Pulitzer patchwork madras sport coat with dual exhaust, hacking pockets, and a ticket pocket. Unfortunately, the pic tends to mute the vibrant colors.


----------



## Odradek




----------



## 32rollandrock

How did you manage to spot this on the rack?



drlivingston said:


> I will list more shortly but this is one of my favorite finds from yesterday.
> It's a NWT 44L Lilly Pulitzer patchwork madras sport coat with dual exhaust, hacking pockets, and a ticket pocket. Unfortunately, the pic tends to mute the vibrant colors.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> How did you manage to spot this on the rack?


And right next to it was a bottle green Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with patch pockets!


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> I will list more shortly but this is one of my favorite finds from yesterday.
> It's a NWT 44L Lilly Pulitzer patchwork madras sport coat with dual exhaust, hacking pockets, and a ticket pocket. Unfortunately,* the pic tends to mute the vibrant colors*.


Holy moly, that is muted :icon_jokercolor:?


----------



## Hitch

Real nice Faconable linen pants and fine Zegna tattersall shirt both of which proved too small. Snagged some jeans for work though.


----------



## ATL

Boy's BB, size 16 x2 (or a ~36 extra short)

















J Press Donegal Mist cashmere/mohair/wool blend. p2p ~23


----------



## Reuben

Totally worth it for a dollar:

Also snagged a new, smaller cast iron pan for $3, guess it's time to fire up the oven and break out the linseed oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

A person on our cruise ship a few weeks ago had their bottle of Royall Lyme confiscated because the security agents thought that it was booze.


----------



## danielm

Did not thrift... YET. I'll be there first thing in the morning to pick these up. Edwin Clapp. Giant Sea Turtle monkstrap. Looks like they were worn once. Not sure if trad, but come on, how cool are these??


----------



## Takai

@Dan- Saw those on TOF, and thought they were quite fetching. Especially since if these date as early as you stated, they would be legal turtle I believe.


----------



## danielm

Um, explain legal turtle? I know very little about endangered beasties. Other than they are endangered, I mean.


----------



## Takai

danielm said:


> Um, explain legal turtle? I know very little about endangered beasties. Other than they are endangered, I mean.


As I understand it, if the item was made prior to the 1973 date in which the hawksbill turtle was placed on the endangered species list, that item is lega to own, and sell. However if the item was made after the ban, then it is VERY illegal, and many years in jail, and heafty fines can come of it. So, the problem is prooving that said turtle item was made prior to the ban.

The US dept of fish and wildlife should have something on their website about legal stuff, but the above is my understanding, atleast about real turtle shell, and I am pretty sure it should extend to it's other parts as well.
The


----------



## Tilton

Takai is basically correct. If the item pre-dates the ESA 1973, then you may do with it what you wish and it is 100% legal to own, sell, trade, etc. However, the burden of proof lies with you and you may be asked to produce evidence that the item predates ESA. I think Edwin Clapp shut down in the 50's, so all you'd have to do is prove that, hang on to the documentation, and never think about it again. Unless you're trying to flip them, you shouldn't have any worries anyway.


----------



## Takai

Today had to kill a day while the girl was at work, and hit some stores local to her. I was greatly rewarded; a pair of Bills, and BB pants both perfectly my size, a NWT Cheap monday shirt in my size as well, a great corduroy jacket with flapped patch pockets, a working throat latch, fun hunting themed lining too. Also grabbed a newer RT BOC Knit tie, a Paul Stuart Silk/Linen/Wool blend summer SC, a lavender shirt from an outfit called Max and Suzanne? Shirt says it's made in new york. Oh, and a pair of nearly new Florsheim Imperial gunboats, black pebblegrain perfectly in my size. 

Major blues though, a wonderful Corbin Patchwork Madras SC in ~48, but it had way too much staining and age on it unfortunately. Also found a pair of PRL Khakis made in italy, that were unfortunately a bit too long and tight in the tummy. Lots of other nice stuff that wound up going back on the rack, but c'est la vie, you cant have it all.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Did some thrifting in Cincinnati earlier this week, found some great ties including the perfect Independence Day emblematic.


----------



## ATL

Snagged these off ebay for nothing. I hope the 7.5 is EU sizing or else I'm in trouble.


----------



## drlivingston

Here you go, ATL. I have the matching belt on eBay right now :rolleyes2::


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> Here you go, ATL. I have the matching belt on eBay right now :rolleyes2::


I'm sure it's going to cost more than I paid for the shoes.


----------



## jsbrugg

Great finds ATL, but I really want that wooden calendar you have.

Today was some midnight blues for me.

I found an After Six tuxedo jacket from the 50s. It was in nice shape and fit me perfectly, but I could not find the matching trousers anywhere in the store.


----------



## ATL

jsbrugg said:


> Great finds ATL, but I really want that wooden calendar you have.


My wife's grandfather, a great enthusiast for German culture, made it. Her parents also have one.


----------



## drlivingston

Some of today's B'ham loot!




Ugly Brioni, but for $.99 I couldn't leave it there



and two rare pairs of Spanish handmade Fluchos loafers


----------



## sskim3

i dont even know what to say to that! TYPICAL DR L thrift. i wouldnt expect anyless. maybe a pair of shell shoes. :icon_cheers:



drlivingston said:


> Some of today's B'ham loot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Brioni, but for $.99 I couldn't leave it there
> 
> 
> 
> and two rare pairs of Spanish handmade Fluchos loafers


----------



## zagfan

Found a brooksblend 3/2 navy blazer in near perfect condition however it is missing the top button hidden under lapel. Is this a buy at $9? Are gold bb buttons available to replace? Sorry should have taken pics. 
This week also found bb makers navy sack with 3 patch pockets to replace my old Nordstrom darted blazer. Slowly improving wardrobe one piece at a time.


----------



## sskim3

zagfan said:


> Found a brooksblend 3/2 navy blazer in near perfect condition however it is missing the top button hidden under lapel. Is this a buy at $9? Are gold bb buttons available to replace? Sorry should have taken pics.
> This week also found bb makers navy sack with 3 patch pockets to replace my old Nordstrom darted blazer. Slowly improving wardrobe one piece at a time.


If the jacket is in a great condition and it fits, you can always get replacement buttons. Whether you want BB buttons or generic ones, you have the option to buy new or used. Another helpful tip is to find another blazer that has brass buttons and then take those buttons (it is usually cheaper than buying new).


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

A couple decent finds today. First time thrifting in a while.


----------



## Acme

zagfan said:


> Found a brooksblend 3/2 navy blazer in near perfect condition however it is missing the top button hidden under lapel. Is this a buy at $9? Are gold bb buttons available to replace? Sorry should have taken pics.
> This week also found bb makers navy sack with 3 patch pockets to replace my old Nordstrom darted blazer. Slowly improving wardrobe one piece at a time.


BB Makers are nice, that's a good find. Buttons are easy to replace. Your drycleaner may have some, you can get them at your local BB store, you can buy buttons off eBay, or you can just thrift a blazer for replacement buttons. You can also post of picture of the button style you need here and one of us can probably send you a spare (that worked for me).


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> i wouldnt expect anyless. maybe a pair of shell shoes. :icon_cheers:


Funny that you should say that... here was a find on my first stop today. They are a little dirty and need some tlc, but they are 5-nail v-cleat with the magical number 93605 on the inside.


----------



## adoucett

Thrifting finds have been sort of lackluster lately, but I did come across a couple good ones including a pair of RL Rugby 5-pocket shorts (great construction on these) and a J. Press shirt (now available on the exchange). I guess thrifting is the only way besides perhaps eBay to shop for retired brands such as Rugby in 2014.










I did however come across some retail finds at near-thrift prices. J. Crew recently had a 40% Men's sale item deal going on, and I picked up a pair of suiting trousers for $14 and ACK red chinos for $20. These were originally $88 and $75 respectively. Apparently, J. Crew *will* stack the student discount ~15% on top of any given current sale!










I also picked up this watchband for only $8. I like the J.Crew bands more than those offered by Brooks Brothers as they are a better width...as opposed to the skinny Brooks ones.
I did however, get to use the AAAC membership card to take a hefty $2.25 off of this Key fob at Brooks.


----------



## ATL

These need a resole, but would be a pretty good pair of beater shells for someone. I'd do cost plus shipping if anyone wants them (or wants to trade an 8.5).




Unknown maker, and these need a bit of care, but hey, shell.


----------



## CMDC

While not tradly, I found two perfectly fitting Zegna sportcoats today and grabbed them. Shoulders are pretty natural and the fabric and pattern are really nice.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Funny that you should say that... here was a find on my first stop today. They are a little dirty and need some tlc, but they are 5-nail v-cleat with the magical number 93605 on the inside.


Dammit. I never find those.


----------



## Monocle

/\ /\ The rich must be dying and donating quality shoes at an incredible rate in Alabama...


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> Funny that you should say that... here was a find on my first stop today. They are a little dirty and need some tlc, but they are 5-nail v-cleat with the magical number 93605 on the inside.


Sigh... someday I'll find some in 11E...


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> Sigh... someday I'll find some in 11E...


Close... these are 10.5E


----------



## Pully

drlivingston said:


> Close... these are 10.5E


I happen to be a 10.5E (actually, I might be closer to 10EEEE, but those are rare enough that I've learned to love 10.5Es). Any chance those are for sale?


----------



## bigwordprof

If anybody comes across longwings in brown/burgundy 12EEE or 13D/E please let me know. I can only seem to find black.


----------



## cincydavid

I haven't found jack-diddly in months...it seems like the selection of menswear is drying up...Salvation Army in Norwood OH had no men's shoes in the whole store, NONE, when I popped in earlier this week. I may have to resort to buying new, hopefully on sale.


----------



## drlivingston

cincydavid said:


> I haven't found jack-diddly in months...it seems like the selection of menswear is drying up...Salvation Army in Norwood OH had no men's shoes in the whole store, NONE, when I popped in earlier this week. I may have to resort to buying new, hopefully on sale.


I went on a footwear mission this morning! Decent success... Left a pair of heavily damaged shells but picked up several fun finds. I will post pics when I get them somewhat clean.


----------



## Barnavelt

I've hit a bit of a dry patch lately myself. I received a $50 GW gift card for Christmas last year and I have yet to buy even one item, even though I have continued to hit the same spots as usual. I suppose such things are cyclical but I have found absolutely zero in the way of blazers, SC, suits, etc. for at least a month if not longer. Ditto for shirts, shoes, and everything else.

I know I have become more selective since I have a basement full of unwanted GW "finds"; I am waiting until it won't sting as much to re-donate them to the GW. I now buy only things that could conceivably work in my wardrobe.

I can safely say that my lack of thrift finds has had a negative effect on my bank account as well. My last few buys have been .. RETAIL! :redface:


----------



## dkoernert

Barnavelt said:


> I've hit a bit of a dry patch lately myself. I received a $50 GW gift card for Christmas last year and I have yet to buy even one item, even though I have continued to hit the same spots as usual. I suppose such things are cyclical but I have found absolutely zero in the way of blazers, SC, suits, etc. for at least a month if not longer. Ditto for shirts, shoes, and everything else.
> 
> I know I have become more selective since I have a basement full of unwanted GW "finds"; I am waiting until it won't sting as much to re-donate them to the GW. I now buy only things that could conceivably work in my wardrobe.
> 
> I can safely say that my lack of thrift finds has had a negative effect on my bank account as well. My last few buys have been .. RETAIL! :redface:


I have had to resort to e-thrifting lately. During the summer here, all the good stuff goes back to the stock room and the racks are full of shorts, polos, and t shirts.


----------



## drlivingston

Time for a $6 tie blowout!! :biggrin:


----------



## Acme

Hey doc, still got that Lilly Pulitzer sport coat?


----------



## drlivingston

Nice! However, I hope no one complains about his advertising. The jacket is most likely from the 70's and it does not have dual vents as mentioned in the description.


----------



## drlivingston

My elbows are sore but they are starting to come around...

Before:


After:


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> Time for a $6 tie blowout!! :biggrin:


We are eagerly awaiting! :icon_jokercolor:

Also, those shoes look fantastic. Incredible how you can transform an item by putting some effort into it.

In other thrifting news, I went into one smaller store that had a few nice finds in the past. I ended up finding about 10 items I donated myself a couple months ago...Deja Vu


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> My elbows are sore but they are starting to come around...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Rescued shell long wings.....$6.99
Venetian Cream.................$14.95
Elbow Grease....................priceless!

LOL.


----------



## CMDC

Really wish those were a D and not an E.


----------



## drlivingston

As promised, here are my shoe finds from the past 48 hrs. Some still need a little tlc.

Group 1) L to R
Polo Ralph Lauren 9D-Made in the USA
Walk Over 8.5C
Walk Over 8.5D


Group 2) L to R
AE MacNeil 8.5D (gorgeous)
AE Winnetka 7.5D


Group 3) L to R
AE Chester 10.5C
AE Unknown PTB 10D
AE Grayson 9 3E


Group 4) Clockwise from top L
J&M PTB 11D
J&M Aristocraft 9D
J&M Handcrafted in Italy 9M
J&M Aristocraft 9D


Group 5) L to R
Birkenstock Loafers EU45
Sperry 8M
Coach Corbin 11.5D


Group 6) L to R
Nettleton 8D
Weyenberg Massagic 9C
Cole Haan 11E


Group 7) L to R
Florsheim Royal Imperials 9D
Bruno Magli 10M
Bruno Magli Monks 12M


Next will be suits, sport coats, and blazers!!


----------



## sskim3

Unfortunately, I was very passive with my bidding and lost out on a potentially beautiful suit:
https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=151315197704&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565

From the one pic, it looks like a sack 3/2 tan suit and may regret this for a little bit.


----------



## sskim3

Are these going on feebay or in the sales forum? 



drlivingston said:


> As promised, here are my shoe finds from the past 48 hrs. Some still need a little tlc.
> 
> Group 1) L to R
> Polo Ralph Lauren 9D-Made in the USA
> Walk Over 8.5C
> Walk Over 8.5D
> 
> 
> Group 2) L to R
> AE MacNeil 8.5D (gorgeous)
> AE Winnetka 7.5D
> 
> 
> Group 3) L to R
> AE Chester 10.5C
> AE Unknown PTB 10D
> AE Grayson 9 3E
> 
> 
> Group 4) Clockwise from top L
> J&M PTB 11D
> J&M Aristocraft 9D
> J&M Handcrafted in Italy 9M
> J&M Aristocraft 9D
> 
> 
> Group 5) L to R
> Birkenstock Loafers EU45
> Sperry 8M
> Coach Corbin 11.5D
> 
> 
> Group 6) L to R
> Nettleton 8D
> Weyenberg Massagic 9C
> Cole Haan 11E
> 
> 
> Group 7) L to R
> Florsheim Royal Imperials 9D
> Bruno Magli 10M
> Bruno Magli Monks 12M
> 
> 
> Next will be suits, sport coats, and blazers!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Any members care to PM me with guidance for thrifting in Charleston? Will be vacationing on Isle of Palms in mid-August. 

I have visions of racks upon racks of Ben Silver dancing in my head.


----------



## CMDC

My God, Dr. L. 

Only one pair in my size and it's in a style I already have.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Any members care to PM me with guidance for thrifting in Charleston? Will be vacationing on Isle of Palms in mid-August.
> 
> I have visions of racks upon racks of Ben Silver dancing in my head.


I didn't do very well in Charleston. I actually find more Ben Silver in Birmingham that I did over there (except inside the actual store of course). lol Promise me that you will go into a little clothing consignment store called The Trunk Show and let me know what you think. The Ben Silver store is only a 10 minute walk (.5 mile) away. You will do some walking unless you want to go insane trying to find a place to park.


----------



## danielm

Anyone have thrifting advice for Savannah? Will be there later this month.


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> Anyone have thrifting advice for Savannah? Will be there later this month.


I thrifted from Savannah to Charleston earlier this year. It was not memorable. If I go back, I want to check out some of the consignment shops versus the thrift stores. I will say that there is an awesome Goodwill store in Statesboro, GA. The Goodwill stores in Georgia are easily 10 times better than the ones in Alabama.


----------



## dkoernert

Orgetorix said:


> Any members care to PM me with guidance for thrifting in Charleston? Will be vacationing on Isle of Palms in mid-August.
> 
> I have visions of racks upon racks of Ben Silver dancing in my head.


No thrifting advice but my family and I frequently vacationed in Isle of Palms when I was a kid/teenager. I have some fond memories of that place. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I didn't do very well in Charleston. I actually find more Ben Silver in Birmingham that I did over there (except inside the actual store of course). lol Promise me that you will go into a little clothing consignment store called The Trunk Show and let me know what you think. The Ben Silver store is only a 10 minute walk (.5 mile) away. You will do some walking unless you want to go insane trying to find a place to park.


That's just cruel, doc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> That's just cruel, doc.


 :rolleyes2:


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> I thrifted from Savannah to Charleston earlier this year. It was not memorable. If I go back, I want to check out some of the consignment shops versus the thrift stores. I will say that there is an awesome Goodwill store in Statesboro, GA. The Goodwill stores in Georgia are easily 10 times better than the ones in Alabama.


and I was JUST THERE with my rowing team without the ability to shop at one :icon_headagainstwal

..A long trip away from Massachusetts


----------



## wacolo

Picked these up on the way home. No Name red batik pants and, due to their impending renaissance a vintage Made in USA Duck Head shirt. And I guess the really obvious play on words never hit me till I saw the back. I guess you are just asking for some grief if you wear it :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up a crazy NWT batik shirt today solely because it was interesting (and potentially an easy flip). What is the significance of batik?
It is from a company called Harni and was handmade in Indonesia. It still has the original foreign language price tag attached.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> I picked up a crazy NWT batik shirt today solely because it was interesting (and potentially an easy flip). What is the significance of batik?
> It is from a company called Harni and was handmade in Indonesia. It still has the original foreign language price tag attached.


I grabbed these strictly for the GTH cred. I must admit I am a sucker for the unique.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> I picked up a crazy NWT batik shirt today solely because it was interesting (and potentially an easy flip). What is the significance of batik?
> It is from a company called Harni and was handmade in Indonesia. It still has the original foreign language price tag attached.


The hand-made batiks have a storied tradition in the way that they are (supposedly) handprinted. I have flipped a lot. Some vintage ones are desirable. My eye is not keen to discern which is "more" obviously hand-printed, but some of the older ones are at least very "COOL" and many are very beautiful and a nice alternative to aloha shirts. Two of my past flips below....WARNING: some may need to divert their eyes.

Vintage from the 1960's
 Modern batik print


----------



## WillBarrett

Just grabbed a made in USA Brooks Brothers fun shirt... In my size.

Now do I keep or flip? Gah.


----------



## ATL

I know you guys see BB shirts all the time, and some of them are even slim fit (not the elusive ESF). If you come across any 14.5/32 Slims in great condition for a fine price (read: cheap), let me know. Oxfords and spread collars. All colors.

I don't reeeealy care all that much about making sure it's US-made and must-iron.


----------



## wacolo

Half off day at the Goodwill. Almost didn't stop but glad I did!

Etro, Hermes, Tino Cosma. I love the Hermes. Definitely older but I have never seen the pattern before.


RRL USA Gray Selvedge, PRL Olive Cords. I really dig the RRL, but they will probably end up on SF.



I passed on two pair of Oxxford pants, both pleated, and a crazy old PRL blue label suit with a nibble or two.


----------



## Takai

Picked up a few fun things, also did not realize you were in Chatt, Wacolo, seems the thrifting environment;s a bit different down there, than up here in the music city.




Paul Stuarts are a L/S/W, W, and Cotton


LL Bean


No Name Made in New England, Franco Uomo, Club Monaco, Arrow Madrass


Holland and Sherry, BB, Vintage BB Shantung, Valentino Hankie



M Grifoni Chore coat?

Also picked up two of these NWT for TOF, as my tailor did not care for the way they made me look.


----------



## drlivingston

I don't normally wear a tie to mass... but I might make an exception for this one I picked up today.


----------



## Topsider

drlivingston said:


> I don't normally wear a tie to mass... but I might make an exception for this one I picked up today.


That should be uplifting.


----------



## Odradek

Takai said:


> Picked up a few fun things, also did not realize you were in Chatt, Wacolo, seems the thrifting environment;s a bit different down there, than up here in the music city.


That plaid jacket is really cool.
Not sure if I could get away with wearing it round here however.


----------



## wacolo

Takai said:


> Picked up a few fun things, also did not realize you were in Chatt, Wacolo, seems the thrifting environment;s a bit different down there, than up here in the music city.
> 
> Also picked up two of these NWT for TOF, as my tailor did not care for the way they made me look.


It looks like Nashville is treating you just fine  . And those EGs are great! You should do well with them.


----------



## drlivingston

Great haul, Takai. The nouveau homeless guy in the EG jacket is a nice touch.


----------



## Takai

wacolo said:


> It looks like Nashville is treating you just fine  . And those EGs are great! You should do well with them.


The EGs were from UAL, Add had at not-thrift prices, but still a good deal, and moved really quite surprisingly fast over at TOF.

Also if you ever make it up this way hit me up, and I'll give you the tour.

@Doc- My seamstress called me much the same when I wore one and showed her, though she also added the descriptor "puffy" to the aforementioned remarks. She also said I needed to be wearing shorts with it.


----------



## drlivingston

Takai said:


> She also said I needed to be wearing shorts with it.


And most definitely shoes without socks!

I guess that I need to post my brags from yesterday!!


----------



## drlivingston

Here we go! These are ties accumulated from multiple thrift shops over the past week. The only one of these that I am keeping is the BOC in group one. All of the rest will soon be making an appearance on either the exchange or feebay.

Group 1) L to R
Robert Talbott BOC
Burberry
Holland & Sherry
Dunhill
Gucci
Kiton
E. Zegna


Group 2) L to R
Billy Reid
Dion
Turnbull & Asser
Corneliani
Ike Behar
Cantini
Breuer


Group 3) L to R
XMI
Hugh Parsons
Hugh Parsons
Chanel
Holland & Sherry
Giorgio Armani
Ike Behar


Group 4) L to R
Ted Baker
JZ Richards
Ben Silver
Dormeuil
Nick Hilton
Robert Talbott Estate (external spine stitching like Massimo Bizzocchi)
Hanauer Bow
Hanauer Bow


Group 5) L to R (vintage)
Burberry
Etro
Paul Stuart
Stefano Ricci
Bullock & Jones
Sulka
Sulka


Group 6) Trafalgar suspenders / braces. Middle set is limited edition.


----------



## Reuben

WillBarrett said:


> Just grabbed a made in USA Brooks Brothers fun shirt... In my size.
> 
> Now do I keep or flip? Gah.


Keep, definitely keep.

Sent from 1955 using 1.21 jigawatts.


----------



## Topsider

WillBarrett said:


> Just grabbed a made in USA Brooks Brothers fun shirt... In my size.
> 
> Now do I keep or flip? Gah.


If it's 16.5x34" or a Large, you should flip.


----------



## wacolo

Dr. L, you are approaching legend status.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Dr. L, you are approaching legend status.


To be honest... I am actually approaching homeless status. My partner is threatening to put me out if I bring home any more "inventory". I still have bags of sport coats and blazers that I haven't had a chance to empty. They will have to be posted later.


----------



## vpkozel

I like that orange one in Group 3 - if it is not going to be crazy expensive I would like to buy it. And if you have a lot of the trafalgar special editions, let me know. I am always looking for those. I have the owls one already though.


----------



## ATL

For someone taller than me:

39 R BB Madison navy pinstripe suit










For me:

6 BB shirts (two OCBD) 14.5-32 slim fit, 15-32 ESF


----------



## Takai

On my way from chiro to work today stopped into a couple thrifts, and had a bit of heart break, found a wonderful puppy tooth windowpane Hickey Freeman Bespoke SC in a 37s that fit beautifully, then I realized it had 3 or 4 moth holes in the sleeves. The second stop provided me with a nice Rubinacci shirt, a Filson shirt, a nice J Peterman linen suit, and a Faconnable S/W blend SC. Unfortunately at work now, but will post pictures and details tonight.

Got caught in a mini monsoon though, and wound up late for work, but c'est la vie.

The Filson, and Peterman will likely hit the exchange once I get pictures and measurements. But they're tagged XXL and a 42R respectively.


----------



## WillBarrett

Topsider said:


> If it's 16.5x34" or a Large, you should flip.


It is indeed 16.5r, but I'm keeping...


----------



## Odradek

I certainly can't compete with Dr. L's finds, but here are two ties I came across this morning.

Firstly one with out a maker identified, but it's Italian silk and is labeled Lavorazione Artigianale, which roughly translates as "artisan made".
Black with golden griffins. Or something liken that. Appears to be as new condition.

EDIT: I've been informed that griffins have the head of an eagle, and this is likely to be The Lion Of Venice.
As on the flag of Veneto.





























Secondly, one from Holliday & Brown.
Again, in excellent condition.


----------



## jimw

Yesterday while at my local Goodwill, I saw a flawless, made in USA grey wool herringbone sports coat from BB. This is a 48 long, though I suspect the shoulders have been taken in a bit. Its just too tall for me, so I thought I'd see if anyone is interested. Should be about $16 + actual shipping.

Let me know,

Jim


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> To be honest... I am actually approaching homeless status. My partner is threatening to put me out if I bring home any more "inventory". I still have bags of sport coats and blazers that I haven't had a chance to empty. They will have to be posted later.


I'm also on that tightrope. Fortunately, most of the inventory I've brought in lately has moved quickly--nothing like getting $90 for a pair of boots that cost $3 to buy a little more time/space.


----------



## wacolo

Odradek said:


> I certainly can't compete with Dr. L's finds, but here are two ties I came across this morning.
> 
> Secondly, one from Holliday & Brown.
> Again, in excellent condition.


Aha! I picked up several ties with that same logo inside the tail but no makers tag. I thought I recognized the script but could not place it. Nice tie, btw!


----------



## drlivingston

I am finally unpacking bags that have accumulated over the past two weeks. Holy cow... So far I have uncovered 2-Oxxford suits, an Oxxford wool gabardine sport coat, an Oxxford silk sport coat, a Brioni tuxedo (need to get the cigar smell out of it), an Isaia Aquaspider suit, BB 3/2 patchpocket blazers in green, red, and blue, 3- Canali sport coats, a JAB 3/2 blazer, an awesome double breasted Burberry navy blazer, cashmere sport coats from Muse's in Atlanta, Coppley, and a wonderful one from Jack Victor (for Saks Fifth Avenue out of Loro Piana cashmere), 4-Harris Tweeds, an unusual Daks for Saks Fifth Avenue 3-button sport coat with removable throat latch, a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair sport coat, several Southwick sport coats (including an odd charcoal gray double breasted camel hair model), several BB suits (2 of them Saxxon), and more freaking ties than I care to deal with... (yep, it looks like I will be sleeping in a spare bedroom)


----------



## Hitch

Timberland khakis, Columbia bug shirt and a suede vest by Brooks Brothers-$15.00


----------



## ajsmit11

ATL said:


> For someone taller than me:39 R BB Madison navy pinstripe suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me:6 BB shirts (two OCBD) 14.5-32 slim fit, 15-32 ESF


What size is that Rugby oxford?


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> I am finally unpacking bags that have accumulated over the past two weeks. Holy cow... So far I have uncovered 2-Oxxford suits, an Oxxford wool gabardine sport coat, an Oxxford silk sport coat, a Brioni tuxedo (need to get the cigar smell out of it), an Isaia Aquaspider suit, BB 3/2 patchpocket blazers in green, red, and blue, 3- Canali sport coats, a JAB 3/2 blazer, an awesome double breasted Burberry navy blazer, cashmere sport coats from Muse's in Atlanta, Coppley, and a wonderful one from Jack Victor (for Saks Fifth Avenue out of Loro Piana cashmere), 4-Harris Tweeds, an unusual Daks for Saks Fifth Avenue 3-button sport coat with removable throat latch, a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair sport coat, several Southwick sport coats (including an odd charcoal gray double breasted camel hair model), several BB suits (2 of them Saxxon), and more freaking ties than I care to deal with... (yep, it looks like I will be sleeping in a spare bedroom)


And that's why I follow your ebay account.
Currently trying to justify buying the black MacNeils you have now.


----------



## wacolo

A couple of firsts for me this afternoon.

Vilebrequin Swim Trunks. I bought them for flips, but I don't think I have ever sold any swimwear.


And some Agave Denim and a Scott Barber shirt.


----------



## ATL

ajsmit11 said:


> What size is that Rugby oxford?


Everything is size Small.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Odradek said:


> And that's why I follow your ebay account.
> Currently trying to justify buying the black MacNeils you have now.


Odradek, I own MacNeils in black pebble grain leather. They are a cornerstone of my shoe wardrobe (30+ pairs). Mine are at least nearly as old I am. How do I know that? They had a full leather heel with a larger round metal piece, à la Florsheim V-cleat. According to AE's historical catalogs, the last year they made a MacNeil with such heel was in 1970. They still look pristine.

Go for it!


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> I am finally unpacking bags that have accumulated over the past two weeks. Holy cow... So far I have uncovered 2-Oxxford suits, an Oxxford wool gabardine sport coat, an Oxxford silk sport coat, a Brioni tuxedo (need to get the cigar smell out of it), an Isaia Aquaspider suit, BB 3/2 patchpocket blazers in green, red, and blue, 3- Canali sport coats, a JAB 3/2 blazer, an awesome double breasted Burberry navy blazer, cashmere sport coats from Muse's in Atlanta, Coppley, and a wonderful one from Jack Victor (for Saks Fifth Avenue out of Loro Piana cashmere), 4-Harris Tweeds, an unusual Daks for Saks Fifth Avenue 3-button sport coat with removable throat latch, a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack camel hair sport coat, several Southwick sport coats (including an odd charcoal gray double breasted camel hair model), several BB suits (2 of them Saxxon), and more freaking ties than I care to deal with... (yep, it looks like I will be sleeping in a spare bedroom)


I'd be happy to help alleviate your tie "problem".


----------



## wacolo

Blues - A solid tan Southwick 3/2 Sack Flat Front with a few spots. I did grab this custom Bernard Weatherill sport coat from 1980. Anything related to Savile Row is rare around here, so it is hard for me to pass up, even though I will probably never get around to selling it :icon_pale:. I did leave a Weatherhill glen plaid suit with an awesome paisley lining which had a few small nibbles.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice find today... Allen Edmonds 12D Cody in Chili Burnished Calf


----------



## gamma68

Cross-posted from the Madras appreciation thread. Found these for a buck--how could I pass them up? 

Has anyone heard of this brand??


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> Cross-posted from the Madras appreciation thread. Found these for a buck--how could I pass them up?
> 
> Has anyone heard of this brand??


Never heard of it, but the "Garret Scott" trademark is owned by TJX (the T.J. Maxx/Marshalls/STP folks.)

https://trademarks.justia.com/752/75/garret-scott-75275850.html


----------



## wacolo

^^^^I think I have seen that name at Marshalls/TJ Maxx quite a bit.

EDIT - Topsider beat me to it.


----------



## CMDC

I've seen several merino sweaters by them at the thrifts.


----------



## Hitch

Brooks Bros 8 button poplin overcoat, marked 38.


----------



## adoucett

Found a few things now currently on the exchange and not much for myself lately. I did find this though as I am starting to incorporate as many "made in USA" items as I can into my wardrobe.


----------



## sskim3

NOS Eastland boat shoes. Definitely need some time to break these guys in. First pic, stock color (lighter than pic). I then put some Obenauf LP to soften the leather and provide some protection (plus i just like the darker shade that LP provides). See the 2nd pic for comparison for stock color and conditioned one. 3rd pic is wearing in the garage for different lighting.


----------



## Tilton

sskim3 said:


> NOS Eastland boat shoes. Definitely need some time to break these guys in. First pic, stock color (lighter than pic). I then put some Obenauf LP to soften the leather and provide some protection (plus i just like the darker shade that LP provides). See the 2nd pic for comparison for stock color and conditioned one. 3rd pic is wearing in the garage for different lighting.


Do you wear a 9 4E or something similarly very short and wide? If not, those, to me, have the proportions of a Rockport walking shoe. Never looked at old Eastlands, so I don't have anything to compare them to.


----------



## sskim3

Tilton said:


> Do you wear a 9 4E or something similarly very short and wide? If not, those, to me, have the proportions of a Rockport walking shoe. Never looked at old Eastlands, so I don't have anything to compare them to.


It is actually an 8.5D and the fit is just snug. I expect the shoe to soften up and conform nicely. I can take measurements when I get home if you want.


----------



## Tilton

sskim3 said:


> It is actually an 8.5D and the fit is just snug. I expect the shoe to soften up and conform nicely. I can take measurements when I get home if you want.


Nah, no need to go through the trouble. It may just be the smaller size that is throwing me off. I'm used to looking at my own feet/shoes which skew proportions on the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## gaseousclay

wacolo said:


> A couple of firsts for me this afternoon.
> 
> Vilebrequin Swim Trunks. I bought them for flips, but I don't think I have ever sold any swimwear.


I put swimwear in the same category as used shoes. ick. just think, someone's private parts were in those swimming trunks. ewwwww.


----------



## Reuben

gaseousclay said:


> I put swimwear in the same category as used shoes. ick. just think, someone's private parts were in those swimming trunks. ewwwww.


Someone's private parts were in those second-hand trousers, too.


----------



## gaseousclay

Reuben said:


> Someone's private parts were in those second-hand trousers, too.


Without underwear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Think about some of the heinous armpits that have been in the second-hand shirts we buy and sell. I don't thrift swimwear but to each their own.


----------



## Spin Evans

gaseousclay said:


> Without underwear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"The only thing between him and us is a thin layer of gabardine."


----------



## wacolo

Well, as I said I did buy them to flip. That brand sells for decent money on the bay, and that is why I grabbed them. Honestly I assume whoever buys them will keep their "origins" to their self.
This does bring up an interesting point that occurred to me one day. We have all seen posts on this thread as well as SF where someone talked of skipping on a pair of pants because of stains in the lining. But I see post after post of brags of pants with black lining which could be every bit as pee soaked as any others, only they are better camouflaged. Just a thought.


----------



## adoucett

Picked up a Lacoste polo that seems to be made for the South American market as it has a tag reading "Industria Argentina" where the Devanlay tag usually is. All other details are the same (such as MOP buttons etc).


Having a hard time taking retail prices seriously anymore (~$90) after putting down only $2 for it :rolleyes2:


----------



## Odradek

wacolo said:


> But I see post after post of brags of pants with black lining which could be every bit as pee soaked as any others, only they are better camouflaged.


Let the mystery be.


----------



## wacolo

Odradek said:


> Let the mystery be.


:thumbs-up: you know the story!


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up a pair of sad AE Baltics for 99 cents at a local thrift. After a little conditioning and TLC, they might make an appearance on this thread.


----------



## Orgetorix

I don't think I posted these yet. Vintage Florsheim Royal Imperials, 9C, never worn or laced up. One sole had a little mold starting, but it cleaned up well with some alcohol.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Nicest find on here in awhile, I think.


----------



## drlivingston

Pretty dang impressive, Org! (and Royals, no less)


----------



## ytc

dayum Ogretorix

PS: I am from Louisville, and when I visit I always try to thrift, but I never find such goodness.


----------



## shadoman

Orgetorix said:


> I don't think I posted these yet. Vintage Florsheim Royal Imperials, 9C, never worn or laced up. One sole had a little mold starting, but it cleaned up well with some alcohol.


Pegged soles AND cleats !!! Wowsers !
That beats my AE McAlisters that I found today(for $3 !) ...


----------



## drlivingston

My finds pale in comparison to Org's. Those Royals are awesome. However, here are a couple of pairs I picked up yesterday. The first pair is 10.5C AE Baltics-they looked like junk in the $.99 bin but I helped give them a second chance. The second pair, while I am not typically a fan of Dexter shoes, were interesting enough at $5 for me to buy. They are NWOB 8.5D made in the USA shortwing golf shoes with metal spikes.


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up these wonderful made in the USA longwings today at a local thrift. On the footbed, it has the logo "British Brogues". It is a new one to me. Does anyone else have any experience with this brand?


----------



## sskim3

went to a goodwill in NYC after work. Ended up picking up a nice khaki colored BB 100% linen pants as I expand my summer clothing. 

Blues - saw a brand new unworn pair of sebago penny loafers (made in DR but its okay). it was a size 6.5!!! sad.....


----------



## Monocle

Blues - lots of estate 1960's BB scattered about local GW's just completely destroyed by time.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> cashmere sport coats from Muse's in Atlanta...


I once bought a marble mantle from Muse's, but that's a different story altogether... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Acme

Orgetorix said:


> I don't think I posted these yet. Vintage Florsheim Royal Imperials, 9C, never worn or laced up. One sole had a little mold starting, but it cleaned up well with some alcohol.


Those are beautiful.


----------



## adoucett

Some wonderful finds for my collection-- apparently from someone fond of wool ties.

This is probably one of the older Brooks Labels I've seen on a tie-- maybe it's just because of the Brooksgate branding but I think this one has a few years on it.

Already finding some great history behind the shops--almost as fun as the thrifting itself

The tartan (Lime Tree Isle) is from a London shop called the Scotch House which has been shut since 2001 apparently. The two locations now hawk Burberry instead 

The red wool repp has a tag from A.S. Cooper Bermuda, which is a store still in business on the island today.

The blue knit is the only tie without a makers tag, but it does say "Made in England 70% New Wool 15% Mohair 15% Alpaca" so at least it has the bragging rights of being made from 3 different species.

Best part is, the whole lot was only $3 due to a storewide 50% sale.


----------



## Reuben

102 and I find a great heavy wool overcoat with moleskin-lined pockets, guess that'll go in the back of the closet until later.










Left to right, London Fog overcoat, H. Ortisky charcoal suit with a 3/2 roll, nice Samuelsohn tweedy thing, an american-made Kupenheimer, and BB pants that don't quite fit but seem like they might in about 10 lbs.


----------



## Acme

^I've run across a few H Oritsky sport coats in the past. They're very nicely done.


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> ^I've run across a few H Oritsky sport coats in the past. They're very nicely done.


This one certainly is. Not my size but I thought a 40R somewhere could use an upgrade to a wardrobe staple.


----------



## wacolo

+1 on the Oritsky. Every one I have ever found has been a sack and some had quite a bit of handwork. The name has been licensed recently and the current offerings have little in common with the originals.


----------



## wacolo

Reuben said:


> This one certainly is. Not my size but I thought a 40R somewhere could use an upgrade to a wardrobe staple.


Deets?


----------



## ATL

Here's a not-recent find that I hadn't yet photographed. It's pretty sweet. 

Not #menswear, but completely and utterly trad. 





These guys were the first company to EVER use Gore-Tex. According to some stuff I read on the internet, this is a pretty early piece from the company, which would make it probably mid-'70s.



"Banana Equipment was founded in Estes Park, Colorado in 1972 and the brand was later sold in 1980. Labels changed slightly over the years. At one time they bear the location Boulder, Colorado and later versions don’t contain a city at all."


----------



## 32rollandrock

Very, very nice.



ATL said:


> Here's a not-recent find that I hadn't yet photographed. It's pretty sweet.
> 
> Not #menswear, but completely and utterly trad.
> 
> These guys were the first company to EVER use Gore-Tex. According to some stuff I read on the internet, this is a pretty early piece from the company, which would make it probably mid-'70s.
> 
> "Banana Equipment was founded in Estes Park, Colorado in 1972 and the brand was later sold in 1980. Labels changed slightly over the years. At one time they bear the location Boulder, Colorado and later versions don't contain a city at all."


----------



## ATL

My bad: GoreTex didn't hit the market until 76.


----------



## Takai

Today was one of the best thrift days I've had in a while, will post details and pictures when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## vpkozel

I made my first foray into thrifting today at Goodwill. I was quite pleased. I picked up a Talbott tie, 2 RL Polo buttondowns (pink checked and yellow), & a BB non iron Oxford for $14. I think this could get addictive lol.


----------



## adoucett

vpkozel said:


> I made my first foray into thrifting today at Goodwill. I was quite pleased. I picked up a Talbott tie, 2 RL Polo buttondowns (pink checked and yellow), & a BB non iron Oxford for $14. I think this could get addictive lol.


Congratulations! A few good finds is all it takes to become mercifully addicted :devil:


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> I made my first foray into thrifting today at Goodwill. I was quite pleased. I picked up a Talbott tie, 2 RL Polo buttondowns (pink checked and yellow), & a BB non iron Oxford for $14. I think this could get addictive lol.


It's not addictive--not addictive at all. I can stop anytime...


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> It's not addictive--not addictive at all. I can stop anytime...


Hogwash!! You would need a 12-step program *AND *an intervention to stop.:biggrin:
On a different note, I had one of my best thrifting days EVER! (wish you were here Takai) I think the gorgeous Oxxford 100% cashmere overcoat I picked up for $10 might be your size!


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> Hogwash!! You would need a 12-step program *AND *an intervention to stop.:biggrin:
> On a different note, I had one of my best thrifting days EVER! (wish you were here Takai) I think the gorgeous Oxxford 100% cashmere overcoat I picked up for $10 might be your size!


If it is a 42, let me know lol.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> It's not addictive--not addictive at all. I can stop anytime...


:biggrin: Well, that didn't last very long: :devil:



32rollandrock said:


> More tellingly, I no longer go to thrift stores every day. The addiction was broken when I took a month-long leave this spring to spend time with my father, who lives 2,000 miles away. I had thought that I would keep it up--there are, after all, thrift stores everywhere--but it was almost like a vacation. I went only four or five times. When I returned home, I didn't have the same urge. In the past, I would go through thrift-store withdrawals when I was on vacation.


----------



## Acme

I should also admit that I'm on sabbatical this month from thrifting. Wacolo's post tipped me over the edge:



wacolo said:


> I am cutting back on my thrifting severely for the time being so I am going to have to live vicariously through you Doc.


I'm way past due to stop, take a deep breath, and get things in order, so I don't end up like that poor lady in Connecticut. I was going to check in to that twelve step thread over on TOF, but it's been discontinued since last year.


----------



## Monocle

Two pairs AE Codys in brown and black almost new. $20.00 both - for flips.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> Some wonderful finds for my collection-- apparently from someone fond of wool ties.
> 
> This is probably one of the older Brooks Labels I've seen on a tie-- maybe it's just because of the Brooksgate branding but I think this one has a few years on it.
> 
> Already finding some great history behind the shops--almost as fun as the thrifting itself
> 
> The tartan (Lime Tree Isle) is from a London shop called the Scotch House which has been shut since 2001 apparently. The two locations now hawk Burberry instead
> 
> The red wool repp has a tag from A.S. Cooper Bermuda, which is a store still in business on the island today.
> 
> The blue knit is the only tie without a makers tag, but it does say "Made in England 70% New Wool 15% Mohair 15% Alpaca" so at least it has the bragging rights of being made from 3 different species.
> 
> Best part is, the whole lot was only $3 due to a storewide 50% sale.


Brooksgate ran from about the early '70s (when it replaced the Brooks University Shop, I think) to sometime in the second half of the '80s. Good stuff: I recently thrifted one of their suits: 3-piece dark gray pinstripe worsted 3/2, but with darts and, oddly, Oxxford-style non-welted flap pockets. Fits a bit small: tagged a 38 (drop 7!) but it fits like a 37 (and was in with a haul of 37R suits).


----------



## wacolo

Acme said:


> I should also admit that I'm on sabbatical this month from thrifting. Wacolo's post tipped me over the edge:
> 
> I'm way past due to stop, take a deep breath, and get things in order, so I don't end up like that poor lady in Connecticut. I was going to check in to that twelve step thread over on TOF, but it's been discontinued since last year.


I am kind of like the town drunk everyone points to and says "You don't want to end up like that, do you?" :biggrin:

I did some window shopping today, but only bought a new pair of laces for my dirty bucks. I did find an entire wardrobe of English paisleys and foulards that had been shortened from the tail end, presumably with a pair of hedge trimmers. And lots of interesting shoes in odd sizes. Unworn USA Weejuns in 11B, a nice pair of white bucks tagged _Downtown N.Y it's Eggers & Silk_ in 10.5 EEE and some AE Berwicks in 8.5E. I almost grabbed a Southwick 3 piece. 3/2, Sack, Flat Front but it was going to be $25 and with the way things have been selling lately I figured I was better off leaving it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Found these. I would have walked home had I left the ties.










BB Makers x2 and no-name (1966 or 1977, for those wondering).


----------



## Acme

wacolo said:


> I almost grabbed a Southwick 3 piece. 3/2, Sack, Flat Front but it was going to be $25 and with the way things have been selling lately I figured I was better off leaving it.


I can't pass those up. My justification is that it's like a breed rescue; I'd be happy to get the purchase price for it on the Exchange if I could find it a good home. I've found exactly one of those in my travels to date. Mine is tweed, and unfortunately, has a couple of stains.


----------



## Takai

Thrift ridiculousness part 2 was today, complete with my first Kiton find. Also my second Jpress Harris Tweed, and lots of Bills.


----------



## dkoernert

Finally found a few ties worth purchasing. CT on the left, 4x old label JAB, RT, and a random Italian wool challis for a local shop.



This was sewn onto one of the JAB ties. I thought it was kind of cool especially given you'd never find anything like this in JAB these days:


----------



## Takai

Text version of my finds

2 Bills M2PS- One stone, one white
1 Bills TWS- Stone
1 Bills M2 Casual pant- khaki
1 Bills M1P LW- Stone
1 Bills M1P Bullard- khaki
Willis & Geiger Bush Poplin Gurhka shorts
W&G Madras Shirt
Billy Reid Gingham Shirt
Life after Denim Shorts
Zengna Sport shirt
Current Bugatchi sport shirt
Como Sport Twill shirt
NWT Rogan Chambray shirt
Rogan khaki shacket
Reyn Spooner silk shirt
NWT U-ni-ty linen pants
Kiton 14mil14 S180s orphan
JPress chocolate HT SC
PS Glenplaid SC
5 interesting ties

Had company over yesterday so when I return home tonight I'll get some pictures of everything now that it's clean.


----------



## drlivingston

Takai said:


> Kiton 14mil14 S180s orphan


That is a very impressive haul, Takai! So level with us, how long did you spend trying to find the matching pants for that Kiton orphan? (I think my record is like 45 minutes trying to match up an Isaia jacket.)


----------



## Odradek

Not sure how trad this is, but I've just come home with a very nice, lightweight wool, Magee sport coat. 
Haven't measured it yet, but it's tagged 44S.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> I think my record is like 45 minutes trying to match up an Isaia jacket.


Pshaw! I once spent a whole day hitting up the stores of a certain thrift chain to see if I could find the pants for a NWT Oxxford orphan. This was on the off chance central distribution sent the jacket to one location, and the pants to another.



Odradek said:


> Not sure how trad this is, but I've just come home with a very nice, lightweight wool, Magee sport coat.


Magee is good stuff. Congrats.


----------



## Takai

drlivingston said:


> That is a very impressive haul, Takai! So level with us, how long did you spend trying to find the matching pants for that Kiton orphan? (I think my record is like 45 minutes trying to match up an Isaia jacket.)


It was my first Kiton, at a store I nearly passed up on my way out of town from my other half, it was right behind the JPress HT, and I was taken a back, then tore the store apart for...two or so hours I think. Which is responsible for me picking up half of the stuff I did. Unfortunately no luck, but I still could not leave it. I did however leave a dozen or so PRL Ties as tribute. The Kiton is a 50R, which is...definitely a select size.


----------



## Odradek

Acme said:


> Pshaw! I once spent a whole day hitting up the stores of a certain thrift chain to see if I could find the pants for a NWT Oxxford orphan. This was on the off chance central distribution sent the jacket to one location, and the pants to another.


One of my local stores has started an infuriating practice of splitting suit jackets from their trousers, pricing them separately and hanging them on different rails. Then they put a tag on the jacket saying the trousers are also available.
Who would buy one without the other?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Acme said:


> :biggrin: Well, that didn't last very long: :devil:


I hate you.


----------



## Takai

Odradek said:


> One of my local stores has started an infuriating practice of splitting suit jackets from their trousers, pricing them separately and hanging them on different rails. Then they put a tag on the jacket saying the trousers are also available.
> Who would buy one without the other?


You sir are lucky then, most of my local goodwills have a practice of splitting suits and pricing them separately, and leaving up to you to piece them back together if you're lucky, I have only managed to accomplish this feat once.


----------



## drlivingston

Takai said:


> It was my first Kiton, at a store I nearly passed up on my way out of town from my other half, it was right behind the JPress HT, and I was taken a back, then tore the store apart for...two or so hours I think. Which is responsible for me picking up half of the stuff I did. Unfortunately no luck, but I still could not leave it. I did however leave a dozen or so PRL Ties as tribute. The Kiton is a 50R, which is...definitely a select size.


You did the right thing. There are some things that I never leave behind. 
1)100% Cashmere sport / over coats (any brand name)
2) Kiton orphans
3) Isaia orphans
4) Brioni orphans--Kiton, Isaia, and Brioni orphans are very easy to flip on the secondary market with a nice profit.
5) Shell cordovan shoes (any brand)

I will leave a Zegna or an Oxxford orphan. They are a hard sell.


----------



## ATL

Gitman Bros tie day -- a variety of labels, a variety of fabric.

Wool ...










Silk ...










Cotton, silk, silk ...


----------



## drlivingston

What a weekend! I haven't had a chance to go through all of my bags yet. But, so far, it's looking pretty good. I will post pics when I compile everything. Here is a listing of some of the stuff from the first several bags.
Shoes:
Peal & Co. for BB black cap-toes
Bruno Magli Tanger loafer
AE Polo burgundy and black
NWOB Birkenstock Milano (for moi)
Sebago handsewn loafers
Nettleton saddle oxfords
Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips
Hanover longwings
Alden cap-toe bals in burgundy
Alden cap-toe bals in black

Here are some of the ties:

L to R:
Fendi, RT Seven Fold (gorgeous!), Charvet (stunning!), Brioni, Hermes (great example of an overrated brand)


Ermenegildo Zegna X 5 (I am not a big fan of the older prints like the one on the left, but it appealed to me)


Turnbull & Asser X 2
Salvatore Ferragamo X 2


RT Best of Class X 3


Vineyard Vines X 2, Harrods, Barneys New York


Some of the Brooks Brothers horde.


Cole Haan, Brooks Brothers, Trafalgar, Lands End (love the baseball motif)


----------



## Takai

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/DSC_1795_zps4099a635.jpg
Paul Stuart, The last of the set that went to Reuben.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/DSC_1791_zps174a257b.jpg
JPress Herringbone HT


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/DSC_1787_zps4e868b78.jpg
Kiton Orphan


Some very non-trad, very comfy clothing
Rogan Chambray, Rogan Canvas, Unity Linen, Unity Garment dyed pants


Willis and Geiger Plaid, Billy Reid Gingham, Como Sport, Robert Stock Madras, Zegna, Bugatchi (With square buttons?)


Khakipaloosa
T-B L-R
Bills TSW Linen/Cotton shorts
Life After Denim Shorts
Willis and Geiger Bush Poplin Gurkha Shorts
Bills M2PS
Nat Nast Lux Silk/Cotton FF Pants
Massimo Dutti Khakis
Bills M1P Bullard Field Pants
Bills M2P
Bills M2


RT, Michelsons London, BB, Macdonald tartan, PRL, PRL

Not pictured: Bills M2PS That I am currently enjoying quite a lot.


----------



## danielm

I love picking over beach towns in the South. Haven't had much time to photograph (road construction extended the drive time to 14 hours yesterday)



35 ties, 4 pairs of shoes, 3 pants, 1 sweater, 6 shirts, 4 suits, and 13 sport coats. Snow birds leave the best stuff - several 3-roll-2 patch pocket Brooks Brothers tweeds, some Oxxford, j Press, Ben Silver... honestly, a little bit of everything.

Did take a quick shot of the shoes though. Clockwise from top left: Saks Fifth Avenue made in Italy wingtips, Salvatore Ferragamo captoes, Florsheim imperial shell cordovan wingtips, Florshiem Imperial shell cordovan PTBs. Paid no more than $5 per pair.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice to see some good hauls hitting these pages.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Nothing like the haul above, but as soon as I saw the label, all I could think about was posting in this thread.








J.Press pinpoint oxford blue french cuffs, in just my size, retail, $93.75, thrifted for $2, pretty sure this will be my de facto suit shirt, as I almost never wear them and don't require many dress shirts.


----------



## Monocle

As seemingly desirable as they are in the forum, my Kiton finds usually consist of the gargantuan sizes discarded by departing professional NFL players from the Dallas market, such as the custom 4XL Tall cotton green and gray striped dress shirt and equally massive pink and gray all linen shirt I picked up this past spring. Anyone?....anyone???


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Takai

Sounds like the custom SC I have sitting in the hall closet that belonged to Eddie George, I could easily have my tailor cut it in half length wise and make a beautiful jacket for me. 


Monocle said:


> As seemingly desirable as they are in the forum, my Kiton finds usually consist of the gargantuan sizes discarded by departing professional NFL players from the Dallas market, such as the custom 4XL Tall cotton green and gray striped dress shirt and equally massive pink and gray all linen shirt I picked up this past spring. Anyone?....anyone???
> 
> Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Dmontez

Just scored my first Hermes tie, it was mixed in with some Talbots and a custom J. Press that had all been folded and wrinkled beyond what I like to see except for the Hermes. The only issue with it being a loose thread on the keeper. Pics to follow.


----------



## danielm

Takai said:


> Sounds like the custom SC I have sitting in the hall closet that belonged to Eddie George, I could easily have my tailor cut it in half length wise and make a beautiful jacket for me.


For some reason I thought it was a good idea to pick up two recent Brooks Brothers suits, size 56XL, from St Vinny's to flip. I don't have a mannequin (or even a table) large enough to photograph them properly...


----------



## Acme

Dmontez said:


> Just scored my first Hermes tie...


Congrats!


----------



## Monocle

Slightly *ahem..over normal thrift price, but a tidy little Parker-Edwards Eagle w/stag..


----------



## MZWilson

Hoping some more knowledgeable members can share some info about these Allen Edmonds that I picked up today. They're Chesters, which they don't seem to make anymore, but the tags and the writing on the insole is different than the pairs that I have. Are these older or just a different line? They're not my size and I've thrown them up on ebay .


----------



## drlivingston

What do you want to know about the AE Chester? It was constructed on the 3 last (like the Broadstreet) which is wider across the ball of the foot than say the 5 last (McAllister, Strand, etc.) which is longer and more narrow.


----------



## MZWilson

drlivingston said:


> What do you want to know about the AE Chester? It was constructed on the 3 last (like the Broadstreet) which is wider across the ball of the foot than say the 5 last (McAllister, Strand, etc.) which is longer and more narrow.


I was more curious about the different markings and the AE tag on the inside of the shoe. The color around Allen Edmonds is blue, all my other pairs it is black.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Those Chesters are likely from the 1980s. I have a more recent pair and this particular last fits my feet the best of all my 20 odd AE's.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

#8 Leeds
My first shells caught in the wild


----------



## dkoernert

Dieu et les Dames said:


> #8 Leeds
> My first shells caught in the wild


Isn't that a great feeling? My first were a pair of Alden PTBs for BB that were in worse shape than that. I realized what they were immediately and about had a heart attack when I saw they only wanted $4 for them. They wound up cleaning up VERY nicely.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> #8 Leeds
> My first shells caught in the wild


Congrats! My first pair of Leeds shell looked worse than those. I could barely make out the model (9591) at first. However, they cleaned up brilliantly. They ended up selling for $148 on feebay!


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> #8 Leeds
> My first shells caught in the wild


Congrats! It's a great day when you bring home your first pair of thrifted shell cordos.


----------



## sskim3

Acme said:


> Congrats! It's a great day when you bring home your first pair of thrifted shell cordos.


I found a pair of brooks brothers loafers by alden in shell cordovan the first day I went thrifting. I have not seen one since!!!!!! It set expectations way too high for me. Congrats on the find!


----------



## frosejr

danielm said:


> For some reason I thought it was a good idea to pick up two recent Brooks Brothers suits, size 56XL, from St Vinny's to flip. I don't have a mannequin (or even a table) large enough to photograph them properly...


If you're willing to put them on the Bay, you'll likely do quite well with them. Nice stuff for big guys is very rare, much more so than more "normal" sizes (I'm a 48XL and have been as large as a 52L in the last few years, so I'm including myself).

Yes, the potential audience is smaller, but there is more of a sense of "I have to buy this when I see it, don't know when I'll see another" than among standard sizes.


----------



## adoucett

Came across a stash of very trad ties today but unfortunately they were priced high enough that I couldn't bring all of them home. Quite a few ties from the Yale Co-op, some vintage Bert Pulitzers and some from small local Ithaca men's shops.

Unfortunately a couple I wanted seemed like they had been folded in a drawer for a few years (at least) and I wasn't sure there was a surefire way of removing the crease so I left these behind as well.

Also found some NWT Corduroy shorts from Polo in my size- so I decided to give them a try.


----------



## wacolo

Another item I had no need to buy, but did anyway.... PRL USA riding breeks. Heavy cotton, close to unworn and just too cool and rare for me to pass up.


----------



## jfelixg

Came across a run of three Oxxford jackets hanging at the Goodwill. Ended up leaving them all hanging there because they were goofy looking. Dated style (ventless, tagged 1991) Giant size (maybe a 48), orphan suit coat, double-breasted sport coat... just strange looking stuff despite the Oxxford labels.


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg said:


> Came across a run of three Oxxford jackets hanging at the Goodwill. Ended up leaving them all hanging there because they were goofy looking. Dated style (ventless, tagged 1991) Giant size (maybe a 48), orphan suit coat, double-breasted sport coat... just strange looking stuff despite the Oxxford labels.


I will be in A-town on Saturday. Were they at the Buckhead Thrifty-Q?


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> I will be in A-town on Saturday. Were they at the Buckhead Thrifty-Q?


Try SS-town. Sandy Springs Goodwill.


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg said:


> Try SS-town. Sandy Springs Goodwill.


That's one of my favorites! I go to the Buckhead Goodwill, then over to the SS location, then on to Fantastic Finds For Him. Lots o' fun!


----------



## drlivingston

Holy smokes!!! I had the biggest freakin' thrift tie haul of ALL TIME today!!! It was epic!! :aportnoy:


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Holy smokes!!! I had the biggest freakin' thrift tie haul of ALL TIME today!!! It was epic!! :aportnoy:


It's like deja-vu all over again :biggrin:.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> That's one of my favorites! I go to the Buckhead Goodwill, then over to the SS location, then on to Fantastic Finds For Him. Lots o' fun!


I've never been to Fantastic Finds. I didn't even know it existed. What are we talking? GW prices x5 or are there treasures to be found? Between Labels in Buckhead and Finders Keepers' menswear location, it seems like mens' consigment in Atlanta is getting a bit crowded.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> Holy smokes!!! I had the biggest freakin' thrift tie haul of ALL TIME today!!! It was epic!! :aportnoy:


Well....... We're waitingggggg!


----------



## CMDC

Italian tie day at my one stop, plus a BB white must iron ocbd...
Kiton, Isaia, Canali, Gucci


----------



## gaseousclay

vpkozel said:


> Well....... We're waitingggggg!


"Hey, Shmails, a thousand bucks says you slice."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

CMDC said:


> Italian tie day at my one stop, plus a BB white must iron ocbd...
> Kiton, Isaia, Canali, Gucci


That is a very impressive haul! The Isaia looks awesome!!

Even though this would be a "haul" for anyone else, we are all patiently waiting for the Doc to bring the smack down with his "I had the biggest freakin' thrift tie haul of ALL TIME today!!! It was epic!!"


----------



## jfelixg

ATL said:


> I've never been to Fantastic Finds. I didn't even know it existed. What are we talking? GW prices x5 or are there treasures to be found?


They have nice quality consignment menswear but the prices are a bit steep (Suits $150-$300) for someone used to thrifting. Since everything is pre-screened and organized by size, there is no chance of finding hidden treasure, but it is still a pretty good place to look around.


----------



## drlivingston

You guys.... seriously, it is going to take a little while to sort my way through these gems. IT IS RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Salvation Army has been clearing out shoes/boots. Ridiculously low prices to start with, then half-off. Today I found these:



They are, apparently, worth quite a bit of coin--we are going to find out. Still have to polish one, but they're in fantastic shape. Also found these deadstock, USA made handsewn Towncrafts. Lord knows how old they are. They're my size, but I already have a lot of shoes, and I've been spending too much money on other stuff.





Out the door for less than $5.


----------



## drlivingston

The Good News: Local Bham thrift store has over 100 NWT Jeff Rose, Robert Talbott, Luciano Barbera, Viyella, Bill's Khakis, Scott Barber, etc. shirts for $10 each.
The Bad News: The workers at the thrift store stabbed their little plastic price tags right through the front of the collar. So you have to put up with a very small hole in your collar. lol


----------



## drlivingston

gaseousclay said:


> "Hey, Shmails, a thousand bucks says you slice."


Priceless!


----------



## ATL

CMDC said:


>


All awesome, wear-able ties. I particularly like the precious little kitten. Does he need a forever home?

The only Kitons I've "pulled" have been ties from Marshalls that went straight to ebay, unfortunately.


----------



## drlivingston

still sorting ties... :crazy:


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> still sorting ties... :crazy:


I might have to move to your area simply for the thrifting. I consider it a good day when I come home with a single _decent_ tie after visiting 2-3 stores.


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> I might have to move to your area simply for the thrifting. I consider it a good day when I come home with a single _decent_ tie after visiting 2-3 stores.


This will blow your mind... lol Pics to come within an hour. In the mean time, do a little research on Arnys Paris ties. They are quite lovely. I am not a huge fan as they are similar to Hermes, but I won't complain.


----------



## drlivingston

Ok... Here we go! I go to this particular thrift store about once every two weeks. Good thing that I stopped in there yesterday. Behold!


(19) NWT Breuer Ties


(26) NWT Cantini Ties


(11) NWT Seaward & Stern Ties


(11) NWT Luciano Barbera Ties


(12) NWT Robert Talbott Carmel Ties


(8) NWT Robert Talbott Estate Ties (my favorite!)


(5) NWT Charles Hill Ties
(3) NWT Nick Hilton Ties
(3) NWT Les Copains Ties
(1) NWOT Oxxford Tie


(42) NWT Arnys Paris Ties


(12) NWT Robert Talbott Mainline Ties
(2) NWOT Hanauer Bows
(1) NWOT Robert Talbott Seersucker Bow


(14) NWT Drake's Ties


(100) NWT Robert Talbott Best of Class Ties


(61) More NWT Robert Talbott Best of Class Ties


----------



## adoucett

Oh...My God.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Meh.

I found a pair of apparently never-worn U.S. Army issue wool trousers with button fly with the date of manufacture inside: Aug. 23, 1943. I will trade them to you for the bow ties.


----------



## Odradek

That is insane.


----------



## adoucett

Even if he sold each for $20 which considering their NWT condition is ridiculously low, that's over $6.5K with a retail value initially of AT LEAST $30,000. 

HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?????


----------



## wacolo




----------



## wacolo

So which store in town just recently went out of business? Damn doc, my hat as always is off to you. I will not be so gauche to ask what you paid, but I would hope you cut a deal for the whole lot. Well done!!!


----------



## gamma68

A clothing store must have gone belly up.


----------



## Odradek

But, like me, were you guys refreshing this page every 10 minutes to see that the good doctor would turn up with?

The ebay listings will be a full time job for a few days.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> A clothing store must have gone belly up.


Not at all... Most of this was earlier season stock and they are going to be experimenting with different product lines.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Not at all... Most of this was earlier season stock and they are going to be experimenting with different product lines.


Aaand, his inbox is getting slammed. Hat's off to you, Doc. That'll pay for a couple semesters of college tuition, easily. More than that if you went in-state, but what's the point of that? :devil:


----------



## wwilson

Wow! I've never seen anything like that in my part of AL...


----------



## WillBarrett

My word. I know that came from a thrift but where in the hell did that particular thrift get those?


----------



## leisureclass

As expected after a post like that, Dr. L. your inbox is full.

If you see this I was trying to check in on those Drakes ties. Quite an impressive haul!


----------



## triklops55

drlivingston said:


> Ok... Here we go! I go to this particular thrift store about once every two weeks. Good thing that I stopped in there yesterday. Behold!
> 
> 
> (19) NWT Breuer Ties
> 
> 
> (26) NWT Cantini Ties
> 
> 
> (11) NWT Seaward & Stern Ties
> 
> 
> (11) NWT Luciano Barbera Ties
> 
> 
> (12) NWT Robert Talbott Carmel Ties
> 
> 
> (8) NWT Robert Talbott Estate Ties (my favorite!)
> 
> 
> (5) NWT Charles Hill Ties
> (3) NWT Nick Hilton Ties
> (3) NWT Les Copains Ties
> (1) NWOT Oxxford Tie
> 
> 
> (42) NWT Arnys Paris Ties
> 
> 
> (12) NWT Robert Talbott Mainline Ties
> (2) NWOT Hanauer Bows
> (1) NWOT Robert Talbott Seersucker Bow
> 
> 
> (14) NWT Drake's Ties
> 
> 
> (100) NWT Robert Talbott Best of Class Ties
> 
> 
> (61) More NWT Robert Talbott Best of Class Ties


Now this is just ridiculous!
How are you going to be selling these? I'm interested in a few of them.


----------



## Orgetorix

Oh. My. God. That's one of the most amazing finds I've ever seen.


----------



## vpkozel

You weren't exaggerating, Dr. Beeper.


----------



## danielm

I was so ecstatic that the nordstrom wool and leather jacket I foolishly passed on was still on the rack today. Then I saw doc's post...

Well done, well done. Are the all bound for the 'bay?


----------



## CMDC

I have no words.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Doc, I think you ought to play it safe and incorporate "Livingston's Tie Shoppe Company Limited."


----------



## jfelixg

Hot damn on Dr. L's ties!

One of my locals was hopping tonight. Buckhead Goodwill's got stuff tonight. Lots of italian- i found Armani, Canali, Corneliani, Dolce & Gabana and others (Mostly in 44/54Eu). Several southwicks, BBs and even a J Press Jacket (Most of the Trad stuff is 40-42-L). A BB peak lapel tux jacket. The Armanis are mostly full suits (Ventless :-(), and they put 5 or 6 in the "Special price Section" for $30-40 but there is still one in the regular rack. Dozens of BB ties, mostly on the skinny side. Lots of britches Georgetown ties.. Some decent shirts too. I tried for Hours to find the pants to the Dolce, Coeneliani, and a nice Southwick but I couldn't close the loop. I figure that they're still in the back and may get shelved in the morning. I thought about hoarding it all, but i left most of it hanging. Go nuts!


----------



## 32rollandrock

leisureclass said:


> As expected after a post like that, Dr. L. your inbox is full.
> 
> If you see this I was trying to check in on those Drakes ties. Quite an impressive haul!


Why is everyone assuming that he is going to flip these ties? If they were mine, I'd keep them. Every. Last. One.


----------



## sskim3

32rollandrock said:


> Why is everyone assuming that he is going to flip these ties? If they were mine, I'd keep them. Every. Last. One.


HAHAHAHA hes complained more that once that storage has been becoming an issue with the missy. He is bound to unload ALOT of inventory so we all patiently wait for his approach. AMAZING DOC! You never cease to disappoint us.


----------



## dkoernert

Not even mad the entire post was quoted on this page. It deserves it. 

In other news, there is a Goodwill going up FEET from one of the best thrifts in town (IME). I suspect that Goodwill will start to get a lot of the good donations from the surrounding area and price them MUCH higher than the shop next door.


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> Why is everyone assuming that he is going to flip these ties? If they were mine, I'd keep them. Every. Last. One.


Well, doesn't he have something like 5,000 ties already?

I really like some of this Drakes ties, and the Arnys Paris ones.


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> Why is everyone assuming that he is going to flip these ties? If they were mine, I'd keep them. Every. Last. One.





Odradek said:


> Well, doesn't he have something like 5,000 ties already?


And because the "blues and brags" thread has become a "found to flip" thread.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> And because the "blues and brags" thread has become a "found to flip" thread.


What does one's intent have anything to do with the nature of the thread?


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> What does one's intent have anything to do with the nature of the thread?


Not judging, just noting that it seems a lot of folks post to give a preview of what's to come on the exchange thread, or eBay.

If one wants to keep for oneself, or sell, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> Well, doesn't he have something like 5,000 ties already?


Only 5,000?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Only 5,000?


HA! I remember the days when it was only 5000. Most of the latest ties will be heading to the land of Spoo. (too much for me deal with) I will be keeping some for myself and a select few for members here. The bows ties that many of you have asked about will be heading to their new home in Illinois.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> HA! I remember the days when it was only 5000. Most of the latest ties will be heading to the land of Spoo. (too much for me deal with) I will be keeping some for myself and a select few for members here. The bows ties that many of you have asked about will be heading to their new home in Illinois.


You are going to love the Army pants.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> And because the "blues and brags" thread has become a "found to flip" thread.


There's quite a bit of stuff that is bought for themselves or with someone already in mind (or headed off to ebay) and it's nice to see the stuff that doesn't pop up on the exchange shown here. I can appreciate a great suit someone found that would never show up in my eBay searches because it's a 41S or thats going to someone who doesn't post to the WIWT thread. I mean, we know quite a bit of Doc's stuff is headed off to eBay, but quite a bit of it also stays around here with one member or another and it's not like he's spamming the link to his store.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> and it's not like he's spamming the link to his store.


That reminds me... I need one of those store thingys.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> There's quite a bit of stuff that is bought for themselves or with someone already in mind (or headed off to ebay) and it's nice to see the stuff that doesn't pop up on the exchange shown here. I can appreciate a great suit someone found that would never show up in my eBay searches because it's a 41S or thats going to someone who doesn't post to the WIWT thread. I mean, we know quite a bit of Doc's stuff is headed off to eBay, but quite a bit of it also stays around here with one member or another and it's not like he's spamming the link to his store.


One of the problems that sometimes occurs with electronic communications is unintended misinterpretation. I'm not being critical if one wants to post an item here that he plans to resell. I've done it myself. I was only attempting to explain why someone might assume that the great 2014 tie haul is headed to eBay. Apologies if my post came across otherwise.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Here's some stuff I picked up this weekend. I went looking for summer stuff, madras, seersucker, and linen to be specific. No seersucker found, very little madras in my sizes, and the linen was all way overpriced for thrift wear, but I did find some other nice stuff

My favorite piece
Burberry charcoal wool flannel 2B suit









three different shades of gray wool trousers from lands end, a light blueish gray 100%linen SC, and really nice pair of J. McLaughlin patch madras shorts in NWOT condition









a pair of Bass white bucks, barely worn with only a couple smudges I'll be able to clean off easily









half lined summer weight navy blazer. I wish it were a 3/2 but its just a 2B but at least its a sack with patch pockets and minimal shoulder padding. it is however completely devoid of any tags, if anyone has any ideas about its origin based on the button, I'd love to know. I'm sure its origins are dubious, I just haven't been around enough to know the maker by button crest, unless is something ridiculously easy like the fleece.


----------



## adoucett

Trad or Bad?

Purchased this a few days ago and have been wondering about it...

The good: It's from a long-closed and well-regarded local shop that catered to the Colleges in my town. It's made in the USA and has a 3/2 roll button arraignment.

The bad: I can't figure out who made it, or really what it's made out of. I'm getting the sense that it could have some polyester content...I just fear how much :icon_pale:. There's also this light blemish on the lapel on the opposite side of the top button.

I have been looking for something to wear casually, a blazer I'm not afraid to throw around a little or get a couple raindrops on. Maybe this fits the bill?


----------



## leisureclass

I have a similar hopsack blazer that I wear all the time, it probably has some poly in it but who cares? If you like the fit, and it appears to fit pretty well from that one photo, I say go for it - also, I've seen some 'House of Walsh' stuff before and it was pretty well made. As for the blemish, try a brush with stiff bristles or a trip to the cleaners, oh and some blazer buttons in gold or silver.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It seems to fit well, particularly in the shoulders, the most important part, and fit is everything (might need to be taken in a dash at the waist, but that's not a huge deal). I assume that the length is fine. I agree with leisureclass's take on buttons. I would go with gold. Shouldn't cost more than $15 or so installed, including button cost (hit the thrifts and harvest).

If you wore this blazer inside-out, then the label might be important. Otherwise, enjoy. I think that you did fine.


----------



## Reuben

Thirded everything above. My only blazer for quite some time had a small amount of poly in it and that did wonders for its durability. It handled everything I could throw at in and then some.


----------



## drlivingston

I found a 3/2 blazer from an upscale local men's store today and was immediately drawn to the dull gold buttons. I noticed they were solid and somewhat heavy. I flipped them over and, upon careful scrutiny, saw that they were marked 14kt. Then I noticed at the bottom.... 14kt gold filled. Oh well... It was exciting for a moment.


----------



## adoucett

Only problem is I will need to harvest from another 3B which are harder to find and I'd feel worse cannibalizing, unless it's acceptable to just leave off the unused button.

Is it a faux pas to use buttons from another maker? (bearing their logo)


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Only problem is I will need to harvest from another 3B which are harder to find and I'd feel worse cannibalizing, unless it's acceptable to just leave off the unused button.
> 
> Is it a faux pas to use buttons from another maker? (bearing their logo)


Really? You don't know who to ask for buttons? Brother, I got enough for several 3/2 blazers. Let me know what you want.... or feel free to cannibalize.


----------



## Reuben

adoucett said:


> Only problem is I will need to harvest from another 3B which are harder to find and I'd feel worse cannibalizing, unless it's acceptable to just leave off the unused button.
> 
> Is it a faux pas to use buttons from another maker? (bearing their logo)


If you don't take Doc up on his offer, you could also cannibalize a 6x1 double breasted. Those seem to be a little more common than a 3/2 in my experience and there's no need to feel guilty about ruining them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I found a 3/2 blazer from an upscale local men's store today and was immediately drawn to the dull gold buttons. I noticed they were solid and somewhat heavy. I flipped them over and, upon careful scrutiny, saw that they were marked 14kt. Then I noticed at the bottom.... 14kt gold filled. Oh well... It was exciting for a moment.


I recall someone on TOF who thrifted a blazer with solid gold buttons. Weight wise, the buttons alone were worth a grand or something along those lines. Not bad for a $3 thrift store find.


----------



## hooker4186

32rollandrock said:


> I recall someone on TOF who thrifted a blazer with solid gold buttons. Weight wise, the buttons alone were worth a grand or something along those lines. Not bad for a $3 thrift store find.


Read all about it here:


----------



## Orgetorix

You might be able to fix the lapel issue. That's a common problem to see on 3/2 jackets when dry cleaners don't know how to handle them and press the lapel into the top button. Cut the button off first, then give the spot a good hard brushing to remove any dirt or dust, and carefully press it smooth again. If the fabric there has developed a shine, spraying lightly with some vinegar and pressing might help make it less noticeable. 

Once you've got it cleaned and pressed right, sew the button back on. And find a dry cleaner who will handle it right in the future.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> You might be able to fix the lapel issue. That's a common problem to see on 3/2 jackets when dry cleaners don't know how to handle them and press the lapel into the top button. Cut the button off first, then give the spot a good hard brushing to remove any dirt or dust, and carefully press it smooth again. If the fabric there has developed a shine, spraying lightly with some vinegar and pressing might help make it less noticeable.
> 
> Once you've got it cleaned and pressed right, sew the button back on. And find a dry cleaner who will handle it right in the future.


A neat trick--I learn something new all the time here. Unfortunately, I'm lucky if my dry cleaner--and I've been through several--properly presses a 3/2 instead of trying to turn it into a three-vertical-button sport coat. I'm afraid this might be beyond any of the cleaners around here.


----------



## drlivingston

My dry cleaner has one of those slotted irons that allows the button to pass underneath the press plate without any pressure. I think he bought the thing for me. He would get so frustrated when I would pick up one of my 3/2s only to find that his staff had pressed it into a straight 3-button. He was always "happy" to do it over properly but that is now a thing of the past.


----------



## Odradek

Reuben said:


> If you don't take Doc up on his offer, you could also cannibalize a 6x1 double breasted. Those seem to be a little more common than a 3/2 in my experience and there's no need to feel guilty about ruining them.


I picked up a 6x1 DB blazer last week, for less than the price of a pint. 
Great fit and excellent condition, and I'd believe the seller when they said it had never been worn.
But, is a 6x1 too dated to wear?
Unfortunately it's ventless too.

Have bought another cotton /linen DB in the STP sale, but that won't get to me for quite a while, and it's now the one week in the year where I have opportunity to wear a DB blazer.


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> I picked up a 6x1 DB blazer last week, for less than the price of a pint.
> Great fit and excellent condition, and I'd believe the seller when they said it had never been worn.
> But, is a 6x1 too dated to wear?
> Unfortunately it's ventless too.
> 
> Have bought another cotton /linen DB in the STP sale, but that won't get to me for quite a while, and it's now the one week in the year where I have opportunity to wear a DB blazer.


I personally prefer a 6x2 vented DB blazer. But why limit yourself to wearing a DB blazer just one week out of an entire year?


----------



## wwilson

Just picked up two pair of Bill's M2 for under $12 total...pretty happy as they are my first pairs...


----------



## danielm

Only had time to stop at one thrift shop today. As I walked by the shoe rack, I heard the old knight from Indiana Jones saying "You chose... wisely"


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## drlivingston

Wisely, indeed!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> My dry cleaner has one of those slotted irons that allows the button to pass underneath the press plate without any pressure. I think he bought the thing for me. He would get so frustrated when I would pick up one of my 3/2s only to find that his staff had pressed it into a straight 3-button. He was always "happy" to do it over properly but that is now a thing of the past.


Jinxed myself. Went to pick up my 3/2 seersucker suit today and it was the most botched pressing job I have ever seen. The "lapel" now begins at the hem (I kid you not) and goes all the way up. I blew my stack at the counter, just lost it. "We don't press them here," the counter girl offered. "Where do you get them done, the School For The Blind down the road?" I asked. It wasn't cool, but it was a pretty crappy day to start with and the triangular lapel job was the capper.


----------



## drlivingston

That sucks, 32. That is one of the main things that I like about my cleaners. Everything is done under one roof. If there is a pressing issue, it can be fixed in a very short time. Plus, I like that as long as I drop my garments off by 10am, I can pick them up at 5pm the same day.


----------



## ATL

These have seen better days, and are suffering from water damage, but I thought they were too cool to leave.


----------



## CMDC

LE pink gingham plus BB blue ocbd for me; JPress blazer and Southwick sack plus Hildtich and Key shirt for the exchange. Plus a handful of ties--Hilditch and Key, LE, BB, Rubinacci, and Marc Jacobs emblematic owls


----------



## CMDC

Love old yearbooks. If anyone ever comes across the 1929 Notre Dame yearbook, PM me ASAP. My grandfather's freshman year and I'm trying to complete the set.



ATL said:


> These have seen better days, and are suffering from water damage, but I thought they were too cool to leave.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Love old yearbooks. If anyone ever comes across the 1929 Notre Dame yearbook, PM me ASAP. My grandfather's freshman year and I'm trying to complete the set.


Try Dr. Livingston. You never know what's in his warehouse.


----------



## LeeLo

Just scored this number for a whopping $3.85 at a local Salvation Army. BB, glen-plaid (Grey and White with hints of red). Made of the good stuff, merino wool, soft to the touch.


----------



## drlivingston

How about a flawless bright red 42ML silk blazer from the long gone Stinchfield shop in Palm Beach?


----------



## Monocle

This brings back a sad memory, of passing on a Stinchfield all uni-stripe oxford cloth 3/2 SC because it was missing 2 of the three buttons. Oh the things we do when we don't have an established relationship with a good tailor. That is remedied now. That jacket is stunning. Ole'


drlivingston said:


> How about a flawless bright red 42ML silk blazer from the long gone Stinchfield shop in Palm Beach?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. The bright red color of that jacket is just not compatible with my sartorial tastes, but the lining is quite magnificent!


----------



## WillBarrett

Killer morning at a church rummage sale.

BB suit
LE Donegal Mist tweed
Jack Victor blazer
Unnamed American tweed with a sweet English cut
2 BB ties
2 pair of suspenders

2 Patrick O'Brien paperbacks
collected Yeats in paperback
William Alexander Percy's Lanterns on the Levee

Three Walker Percy first editions - two of them signed.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Killer morning at a church rummage sale.
> 
> BB suit
> LE Donegal Mist tweed
> Jack Victor blazer
> Unnamed American tweed with a sweet English cut
> 2 BB ties
> 2 pair of suspenders
> 
> 2 Patrick O'Brien paperbacks
> collected Yeats in paperback
> William Alexander Percy's Lanterns of the Levee
> 
> Three Walker Percy first editions - two of them signed.


Which church was that? OLS?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Which church was that? OLS?


Yeah - SFX is in three weeks, I believe. With a tamale sale!


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you are like me, you sometimes enter the thrift with a sense of dread. I had that feeling yesterday when I went to Salvation Army for the half-off sale. They had a 55-gallon aquarium, complete save for lights (which are fairly easy to obtain) for $20--with half-off, it would be just $10 and a mandatory pickup. It had been there for nearly a week. The last thing I need is another aquarium, and this one would have required an hour or so of scrubbing to get it ready for CL, where it would have been an easy flip for at least $50, even if it didn't hold water. It had gravel plus two Emperor 400 HOB filters, but it was all crudded up. I prepped Mrs. 32 for its possible arrival and headed out. It was gone. But I did find these:





Brand new, never laced and absolutely flawless. This marks the fourth pair of quality boots I have pulled from SA since they started their half-off on footwear sale a month ago. They will make someone very happy come winter.

There was also this:



I'm a sucker for vintage Eddie Bauer down. It was the best stuff on the planet back in the day. There is a tiny pinprick of a hole in back, but inconsequential.


----------



## gaseousclay

32rollandrock said:


> If you are like me, you sometimes enter the thrift with a sense of dread. I had that feeling yesterday when I went to Salvation Army for the half-off sale. They had a 55-gallon aquarium, complete save for lights (which are fairly easy to obtain) for $20--with half-off, it would be just $10 and a mandatory pickup. It had been there for nearly a week. The last thing I need is another aquarium, and this one would have required an hour or so of scrubbing to get it ready for CL, where it would have been an easy flip for at least $50, even if it didn't hold water. It had gravel plus two Emperor 400 HOB filters, but it was all crudded up. I prepped Mrs. 32 for its possible arrival and headed out. It was gone. But I did find these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new, never laced and absolutely flawless. This marks the fourth pair of quality boots I have pulled from SA since they started their half-off on footwear sale a month ago. They will make someone very happy come winter.
> 
> There was also this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for vintage Eddie Bauer down. It was the best stuff on the planet back in the day. There is a tiny pinprick of a hole in back, but inconsequential.


I've never found anything at SA worth buying. Seems like a no mans land for unwanted garbage, at least in my neck if the woods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

I went back today and found the brother to the red Stinchfield jacket listed above! A correction from my previous measurements. They are both 41L. Behold! The banana yellow silk Stinchfield (with bizarre white buttons-what do you expect from the early 70's)!


----------



## Monocle

/\ /\ Oh my. Seems like that Zorro movie with George Hamilton as Zorro and Bunny Wigglesworth. Coincidentally, I found this today - Vintage Palm Beach for Godchaux's on Canal St. The same white buttons.
What are the odds?..


----------



## drlivingston

Holy traffic signals, Batman! Red, yellow, and green GTH jackets from Palm Beach all on the same page.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gaseousclay said:


> I've never found anything at SA worth buying. Seems like a no mans land for unwanted garbage, at least in my neck if the woods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's generally feast or famine here at SA--I'd say it has given up the best scores compared with GW, which has slowed down considerably. Then again, I've had kick-butt days at both places. GW seems to be figuring out what is crap and what is not. I stumbled across their "better" section a couple days ago (I never bothered until just now), and while there wasn't anything worth posting here, it did surrender a MLB jersey that will flip for a decent profit, even though I had to shell out $17 to get it. They have also been stepping up the shopgoodwill.com game--they now have at least 15 pages of stuff versus no more than four not long ago. That's not a good sign.

I prefer SA. It smells. It's dirty. You really have to earn it, which includes putting up with bad Christian rock played with one channel MIA. They have no idea what they are doing. Bicycles are a case in point. They won't sell them. Instead, all donated bicycles are given to the drunks going through rehab on premises, along with cheap locks to keep them from being stolen. You can see them on the bike racks just outside the entrance to the thrift. Today, there was a tasty Cannondale and a Specialized along with the Huffys and assorted other crap that is scrap value only. I once asked if I could buy a bicycle, and whoever it was said, sure, just track down whoever it belongs to and make them an offer. I have been tempted: "Hey, man, I'll give you $50 and a fifth of Jim Beam for that Colnago."


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> Bicycles are a case in point. They won't sell them. Instead, all donated bicycles are given to the drunks going through rehab on premises, along with cheap locks to keep them from being stolen. You can see them on the bike racks just outside the entrance to the thrift. Today, there was a tasty Cannondale and a Specialized along with the Huffys and assorted other crap that is scrap value only. I once asked if I could buy a bicycle, and whoever it was said, sure, just track down whoever it belongs to and make them an offer. I have been tempted: "Hey, man, I'll give you $50 and a fifth of Jim Beam for that Colnago."


I find these remarks rather insensitive, considering that the SA's primary mission is to help people less fortunate than those who have lots of time to visit thrifts and stock their wardrobes or find various items to flip.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> I find these remarks rather insensitive, considering that the SA's primary mission is to help people less fortunate than those who have lots of time to visit thrifts and stock their wardrobes or find various items to flip.


Like you never flip stuff for profit.

The SA mission could be furthered much farther than it is now if they would sell the bicycles (or J. Press sport coats or Edward Green shoes) for fair worth and use the money to pay for medical care or whatever else the folks who are clients need. Instead, they give bicycles to drunks who have no idea of their worth and likely never rode a bicycle until their licenses were permanently seized due to a multitude of DUI's. That's reality.

Face facts, dude (yes, dude). You and I are both leeches who take advantage of the lack of knowledge of thrift shops and scoop up bargains that we re-sell to finance our own sartorial habits. You don't object to posting a photo of NWOT boots that I'm going to make a few bucks on but you go all righteous when I talk about bicycles? Get real. When is the last time you presented a J. Press suit or a Ben Silver tie or a host of other things to the people at the counter and said "These are dramatically underpriced, please allow me the opportunity to tell you what they are really worth or sell them myself and give you the profit that I would otherwise keep for myself?"

My guess is, the last time would be the first time. Sheesh. If you can't do any better than this, then keep your little vendetta against me to PM's instead of making a fool of yourself in front of the whole world.


----------



## gamma68

32, you miss the point. You can take my remarks personally, or perhaps reflect on the insensitivity expressed in the post disparaging the primary SA client. 

Yes, I've bought many items at SA that are part of my wardrobe. And I've bought some items to resell. But I don't put down the less fortunate "drunks" who shop there in the process. 

Last time I visited a SA, I saw a young mother with a black eye shopping with her two young children. Based on her purchases, this was likely her family's primary shopping outing. The nice suburban malls and shopping venues we frequent are probably foreign to her. Try putting yourself in her shoes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Mom, Dad, stop fighting! :icon_viking:


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> 32, you miss the point. You can take my remarks personally, or perhaps reflect on the insensitivity expressed in the post disparaging the primary SA client.
> 
> Yes, I've bought many items at SA that are part of my wardrobe. And I've bought some items to resell. But I don't put down the less fortunate "drunks" who shop there in the process.
> 
> Last time I visited a SA, I saw a young mother with a black eye shopping with her two young children. Based on her purchases, this was likely her family's primary shopping outing. The nice suburban malls and shopping venues we frequent are probably foreign to her. Try putting yourself in her shoes.


They don't shop there, silly. You didn't read what I wrote, or perhaps you just have such an urge to fight with me that you don't care. The drunks don't shop there, the drunks are clients of the agency that runs the thrift shop. I will say it again, in case you have dyslexia or something: The drunks don't shop there, they live on premises and are supposed to get sober with the help of Salvation Army. Clear enough?

I see the less fortunate shopping at SA all the time. Do I make fun of their lack of sartorial knowledge? Of course not. I'm a leech--as are you--but I have a certain amount of compassion. You are welcome to shop wherever you like, but I do not shop at suburban malls or outlets or any place else that offers less value than SA. Perhaps you should distribute gift certificates for Gap and Banana Republic the next time you visit Salvation Army to glean for personal gain.

All this said, I think that Youthful Repp-robate makes an excellent point. You want to take shots at me, do it via PM so that others are not exposed to your petty pettiness. That's the best label I can think of at the moment, but give me time.


----------



## gaseousclay

I'm too lazy to flip thrifted clothing. Very very lazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> They don't shop there, silly. You didn't read what I wrote, or perhaps you just have such an urge to fight with me that you don't care. The drunks don't shop there, the drunks are clients of the agency that runs the thrift shop. I will say it again, in case you have dyslexia or something: The drunks don't shop there, they live on premises and are supposed to get sober with the help of Salvation Army. Clear enough?
> 
> I see the less fortunate shopping at SA all the time. Do I make fun of their lack of sartorial knowledge? Of course not. I'm a leech--as are you--but I have a certain amount of compassion. You are welcome to shop wherever you like, but I do not shop at suburban malls or outlets or any place else that offers less value than SA. Perhaps you should distribute gift certificates for Gap and Banana Republic the next time you visit Salvation Army to glean for personal gain.
> 
> All this said, I think that Youthful Repp-robate makes an excellent point. You want to take shots at me, do it via PM so that others are not exposed to your petty pettiness. That's the best label I can think of at the moment, but give me time.


Lost cause. I give up. Whether an employee or customer, disparaging a recovering alcoholic because they ride a bike you like but can't have is not cool.

As they say at my local SA, "have a blessed day!"


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> GW seems to be figuring out what is crap and what is not.


I still maintain that they are figuring out "something" but value still (thankfully) seems to still be quite subjective in Texas. Some stores here have what is called "The Funky G" :confused2:. If you go to the North Ft. Worth area you know what I mean. It is a boutique area in the store, segregated with racks and racks of Banana Republic, Tommy Hilfiger, Polo, and even Croft and Barrow in excellent condition. "Boutique" at this point seems to be relative, which is good for the hunter-gatherer trad seeker.


----------



## Barnavelt

Monocle said:


> /\ /\ Oh my. Seems like that Zorro movie with George Hamilton as Zorro and Bunny Wigglesworth. Coincidentally, I found this today - Vintage Palm Beach for Godchaux's on Canal St. The same white buttons.
> What are the odds?..


I have pink, blue, and yellow blazers hanging in my closet (three blazers, not blazers with all those colors), and each has the same white buttons. They were all hanging next to each other in the GW when I wandered in last year. Likely they were all owned by a gent with the same rarified tastes as myself.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> I still maintain that they are figuring out "something" but value still (thankfully) seems to still be quite subjective in Texas. Some stores here have what is called "The Funky G" :confused2:. If you go to the North Ft. Worth area you know what I mean. It is a boutique area in the store, segregated with racks and racks of Banana Republic, Tommy Hilfiger, Polo, and even Croft and Barrow in excellent condition. "Boutique" at this point seems to be relative, which is good for the hunter-gatherer trad seeker.


It works the same way here. GW pitches their "boutique" store on the PA system with a pre-recorded message that goes something like this: "How would you like to get name brand clothing like Nautica, Hollister and Lands End at a fraction of the retail cost? Interested?" I can't recall the brands off the top of my head (although Lord knows I'm in there often enough that I should know them by heart) but Nautica is definitely in there. It's been months since I've found any BB, so I'm guessing that they've figured that's worth skimming. I figure it's cyclical. They can't possibly possess enough knowledge to know everything that is good (indeed, no one has that amount of knowledge, not even professional pickers). They must go off of labels, and that's dicey at best. After all, there is good RL and not-so-good RL. When they start hiring people who genuinely love clothes and can discern quaity when they see and feel it, even with no tags, then we're all in trouble. I'm betting that day will never come.


----------



## 32rollandrock

*Paging Dr. Livingston*

Your Inbox is full. It is very difficult to make wisecrack remarks when your box cannot accept messages.


----------



## drlivingston

You guys just gather up your money and head to Alabama! We are still proud of our thrift stores. You can get lesser brands like Alden, Allen Edmonds and Oxxford down here cheap. You will pay a premium for them uppity brands like Stacy Adams and Stafford. And you will pay a king's ransom for Tommy Hilfiger and anything that has anything to do with Dale Earnhardt Sr.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Your Inbox is full. It is very difficult to make wisecrack remarks when your box cannot accept messages.


Wisecrack away, my good man! I cleared out a couple hundred messages. That should get me through Tuesday. lol


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> You guys just gather up your money and head to Alabama! We are still proud of our thrift stores. You can get lesser brands like Alden, Allen Edmonds and Oxxford down here cheap. You will pay a premium for them uppity brands like Stacy Adams and Stafford. And you will pay a king's ransom for Tommy Hilfiger and anything that has anything to do with Dale Earnhardt Sr.


Aren't thrift stores the official state building of Alabama?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Aren't thrift stores the official state building of Alabama?


No, that would be outhouses. Thrift Stores make up our cultural centers.


----------



## drlivingston

Saw these oddities and couldn't resist. Teva Durban oxfords with removable insole that converts into flip flops.:icon_scratch:


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
That is, without question, the absolute weirdest thing that I have ever seen.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The JAB trees are delightfully out of place.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The JAB trees are delightfully out of place.


What are you talking about? You don't tree your sandals?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

32rollandrock said:


> What are you talking about? You don't tree your sandals?


Oh, no, of course. What I meant is that those really aren't complete without the original lasted trees, with the hand-rubbed varnish and the hammered brass monogram plate.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Oh, no, of course. What I meant is that those really aren't complete without the original lasted trees, with the hand-rubbed varnish and the hammered brass monogram plate.


Of course. My own sandals are preserved in Brazilian rosewood trees. Don't tell customs--my source for these sandal-rosewood trees is top secret.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> No, that would be outhouses. Thrift Stores make up our cultural centers.


My mistake. How many piercings/tattoos are required to get on the list for charter membership of the B Ham T Store National Cultural Center Foundation? I say this with all respect for my friends south of the Mason-Dixon.


----------



## wwilson

32rollandrock said:


> My mistake. How many piercings/tattoos are required to get on the list for charter membership of the B Ham T Store National Cultural Center Foundation? I say this with all respect for my friends south of the Mason-Dixon.


Not so much the piercings and tattoos, but college football team affiliation is what gets you around in our fine state!


----------



## 32rollandrock

wwilson said:


> Not so much the piercings and tattoos, but college football team affiliation is what gets you around in our fine state!


So I would be good to go in, say, a Michigan t-shirt?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> So I would be good to go in, say, a Michigan t-shirt?


You wouldn't even get a second look wearing a non-SEC team shirt. They would still ask you if you were for Alabama or Auburn.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> You wouldn't even get a second look wearing a non-SEC team shirt. They would still ask you if you were for Alabama or Auburn.


I was going to say he should most definitely go in a UGA, UF, or UT shirt, but that doesn't matter too much anymore because none of them have beaten the tide in about forever.

Edit - but definitely come tell us how we aren't doing things correctly because that isn't the way it is done up north. We Southerners LOVE that!


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> but definitely come tell us how we aren't doing things correctly because that isn't the way it is done up north. We Southerners LOVE that!


THAT will get under a native Southerner's skin faster than anything. It is hilarious.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> I was going to say he should most definitely go in a UGA, UF, or UT shirt, but that doesn't matter too much anymore because none of them have beaten the tide in about forever.
> 
> Edit - but definitely come tell us how we aren't doing things correctly because that isn't the way it is done up north. We Southerners LOVE that!


As I've said before, I absolutely love the fried pork rinds available in the South. Haven't had them for years, but I recall seeing and buying them in supermarkets in North Carolina. Big, honking things with the hair of the hog still attached so you have something to pick your teeth with when you're done eating. Talk about doing things right.

I am coming around on the notion of button-down shirts with suits, at least with seersucker or poplin. Dixie is a better song than Battle Hymn of the Republic. Bubba is a perfectly awful name. If y'all stopped calling each other Bubba, a lot of us Yankees would take you more seriously. Same thing with stock-car racing. Thank goodness that fad is over.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Same thing with stock-car racing. Thank goodness that fad is over.


Imagine me, a worldly Army brat, having to grow up in Talladega County, Alabama, after my father retired. Holy cow! I would have told you that cow tipping was giving the cow a cash gratuity for producing milk.


----------



## Reuben

Too many daggum carpetbaggers and yanks around here . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^(in response to post # 6145 and 6144!)LOL.
What the hell's wrong with stock car racing and when was it confined to the south? The one and only time in my life I was a quarter owner/driver of a stock racer was when I was assigned at Wurtsmith Air Force Base, MI, well north of the Mason-Dixon Line! Although we did run on a little track just south of Tawas, Michigan, twenty or so miles south of the Base! I guess that must be southern? LOL..


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(in response to post # 6145 and 6144!)LOL.
> What the hell's wrong with stock car racing and when was it confined to the south? The one and only time in my life I was a quarter owner/driver of a stock racer was when I was assigned at Wurtsmith Air Force Base, MI, well north of the Mason-Dixon Line! Although we did run on a little track just south of Tawas, Michigan, twenty or so miles south of the Base! I guess that must be southern? LOL..


Ever watch paint dry? Ever watch a stock car race? Please tell me the difference.

I find all of NASCAR's hand-wringing about the plummeting popularity of this purported "sport" to be highly amusing. They can't seem to figure out how to boost attendance to levels enjoyed ten years back or so, as if there is some sort of magic formula out there that will turn things around. You can't get the "bore" out of "boring," no matter how hard you try. The only thing even remotely worth watching in a stock-car race are the crashes, and the majority of those are boring. Think about it: A bunch of guys crash at speeds of 150 mph plus and it is still boring. A crash in a drag race, by comparison, is never boring. If there is a crash worth seeing, I can catch it on ESPN or YouTube without wasting the better part of an afternoon watching a bunch of drivers turn left for hours on end. I suppose they could liven things up by removing the solid roofs and body panels from the cars so that you could actually see the drivers, but even then.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Ever watch paint dry? Ever watch a stock car race? Please tell me the difference.


Easy... my paint brush knows how to perform a right turn.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise, 
I'm still blushing from the compliment represented by associating what myself and my three friends were doing with NASCAR! When it came to racing, what we did was really minor league, but it was certainly a blast! Thank you for that, 32RAR. As to watching grass grow, it was a tad more exciting sitting behind the wheel!


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise,
> I'm still blushing from the compliment represented by associating what myself and my three friends were doing with NASCAR! When it came to racing, what we did was really minor league, but it was certainly a blast! Thank you for that, 32RAR. As to watching grass grow, it was a tad more exciting sitting behind the wheel!


I would never argue that driving a stock car, as opposed to watching one being driven, would be worthwhile. I will say that there is one redeeming value in racing that I have seen. I attended an Indy car race at Atlanta Motor Speedway many years back. The race was boring, but the Southern belles were very much worth watching. In the extreme.


----------



## vpkozel

I am currently standing in line at goodwill with 4 sports coats that fit perfectly appear to be at least half canvassed and which will total 20 bucks. I am so screwed lol.


----------



## wwilson

Pick up 2 more pairs of Bill's, M2P this time (the horror!)...will have one pair made into shorts as they have a nice burn hole through the cuff, probably from some pre-race tailgate I'd imagine...


----------



## WillBarrett

wwilson said:


> Pick up 2 more pairs of Bill's, M2P this time (the horror!)...will have one pair made into shorts as they have a nice burn hole through the cuff, probably from some pre-race tailgate I'd imagine...


Bill's...at Dega?

Doubtful.

Probably some KA pledge at UA or AU decided to play with fire...


----------



## WillBarrett

32rollandrock said:


> So I would be good to go in, say, a Michigan t-shirt?


A wise Auburn fan might ask about 1983, and an Alabama fan would avoid talking about the 99 Orange Bowl and instead focus on the 2012 season opener.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Probably some KA pledge at UA or AU decided to play with fire...


What's a good lynch mob without a bonfire?


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> What's a good lynch mob without a bonfire?


I know of a couple of old oaks that will soon be ready to become firewood.....


----------



## vpkozel

I decided to ride my luck and stopped at another GW. Got a jcrew linen sc (needs the waist let out though), a bannana rep orange linen shirt, a bb ocbd, and a couple of shorts.

I will post pics of everything tonight.

Here are the pics...



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## AlanC

WillBarrett said:


> Three Walker Percy first editions - two of them signed.


Wait, what?


----------



## WillBarrett

AlanC said:


> Wait, what?


Yep.

Lost in the Cosmos, Lancelot and LitR.

All first editions, two signed, one full blown inscription.

Just sitting on the shelf.

$1 each.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise...
we've got to move to Birmingham. The thrift stores sound way better than out here in Hoosierville!


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise...
> we've got to move to Birmingham. The thrift stores sound way better than out here in Hoosierville!


If anyone wants to visit down here, I am more than willing to give you the grand thrift tour in person. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Odradek

WillBarrett said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lost in the Cosmos, Lancelot and LitR.
> 
> All first editions, two signed, one full blown inscription.
> 
> Just sitting on the shelf.
> 
> $1 each.


Mercy, mercy, Mr. Percy, there ain't nothin' back in Jersey....


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> If anyone wants to visit down here, I am more than willing to give you the grand thrift tour in person. :thumbs-up:


I will gladly take you up on that offer!


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> I will gladly take you up on that offer!


Just give me a heads up when you are going to be in the area (a couple of days notice would be sufficient). There are 22 thrift stores in the Bham metro area that are worth going to.


----------



## adoucett

*Blues: 
*
A trio of trad ties from the Harvard Coop....all with some sort of light-moderate damage that prevented me from taking them home.


----------



## dkoernert

That is too bad. Those are very wearable.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not a clothing item, but these bad boys are going to look great guarding our cement pond (as they say in Dr. L's neck of the woods):



The manager at GW said they weigh 200 pounds apiece, but I think it's more--they are tough even to tip. They were marked $119, I talked them down to $80, then was told that was $80 apiece. We eventually arrived at $100 for the pair. Not sure if I got a bargain or not, but sometimes you just have to have it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> *Blues:
> *
> A trio of trad ties from the Harvard Coop....all with some sort of light-moderate damage that prevented me from taking them home.


I've been passing on some Yale Coop ties lately. They're polyester. Imagine.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> If anyone wants to visit down here, I am more than willing to give you the grand thrift tour in person. :thumbs-up:


Can you get me race tix to Dega?


----------



## Monocle

Question to you thrifty gents. what years did Oxxford clothes start making anything worth thrifting? I see a lot of bad, like seersucker with football padded shoulders, terrible fabrics and generally poor construction. Just bad bad bad. Given that modern Oxxford looks and seems nice enough, where is the delineation?


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## ATL

32rollandrock said:


> Not a clothing item, but these bad boys are going to look great guarding our cement pond (as they say in Dr. L's neck of the woods):
> 
> The manager at GW said they weigh 200 pounds apiece, but I think it's more--they are tough even to tip. They were marked $119, I talked them down to $80, then was told that was $80 apiece. We eventually arrived at $100 for the pair. Not sure if I got a bargain or not, but sometimes you just have to have it.


Those are amazing.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Can you get me race tix to Dega?


Don't know... never tried. I always go on vacation when the race is in town.


----------



## WillBarrett

vpkozel said:


> Can you get me race tix to Dega?


They're not hard to come by these days.


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Just give me a heads up when you are going to be in the area (a couple of days notice would be sufficient). There are 22 thrift stores in the Bham metro area that are worth going to.


Surely beats the 6 in the Auburn-Opelika area...3 of which are worthy.


----------



## WillBarrett

As good as thrifting can be in Birmingham - the food is even better.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Couple neat emblematics I found for half a dollar each.


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a really cool fleur de lis tie. I also like the mermaid but am not sure what I'd pair with it. Looking forward to seeing both in your WAYWT posts.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Gamma, I wore it today. The mermaid however will be off to Reuben, I'm sure he'll be able to do it justice.


----------



## Reuben

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks Gamma, I wore it today. The mermaid however will be off to Reuben, I'm sure he'll be able to do it justice.


Heathered sage sweatervest, Barbour, green uni-striped OCBD, British khaki chinos, shell longwings.

Brown and navy tattersall, olive waxed cotton vest, khaki chinos, dark brown pebble grain split toe bluchers.

Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


----------



## drlivingston

From the "Interesting things found in pockets of thrifted items" files I bring you this recently acquired 38S Harris Tweed. In the inside pocket, were two tickets to the Dec. 30, 1995 Fabulous Thunderbirds concert held at the (now defunct) Caravan of Dreams in Ft. Worth, TX.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> From the "Interesting things found in pockets of thrifted items" files I bring you this recently acquired 38S Harris Tweed. In the inside pocket, were two tickets to the Dec. 30, 1995 Fabulous Thunderbirds concert held at the (now defunct) Caravan of Dreams in Ft. Worth, TX.


Ah. Caravan. I did manage to go there once to hear Doyle Bramhall Sr. and band belt out many of the songs he wrote for, and co-wrote with SRV. That place was pretty cool, and now missed in Downtown Ft. Worth.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I would prefer seeing Omar and the Howlers. I would not wear tweed.


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> ^^I would not wear tweed.


..I thought the exact thing. Fab T-Bird fans must have been a natty bunch.


----------



## vpkozel

Picked this up today at GW.


----------



## WillBarrett

AE Polo 9.5D
Lacoste long sleeve polo
Brooks 346 seersucker pants in tan/white


----------



## vpkozel

Here was my best from the day. It had been in the dryer when I posted the other pic. I have also gleaned a good number of athletic shorts for me and my boys and 5-6 linen shirts.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Blues or Brag? You decide...


----------



## gamma68

vpkozel said:


> Picked this up today at GW.


This is very cool. Who made it?


----------



## gamma68

sbdivemaster said:


> Blues or Brag? You decide...


If I bought one from the thrift, I'd name him Yorick.


----------



## drlivingston

If you donated the skulls, the police would like to have a word with you "without penalty"... LMAO!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> If you donated the skulls, the police would like to have a word with you "without penalty"... LMAO!


From the story:

Workers there realized they were human remains and contacted the medical examiner's office and law enforcement.

Progress, I say. The thrift stores I frequent can't tell Hanes from Hermes and likely would have just put 'em on the shelves--after stapling price tags through the sinus cavities.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Progress, I say. The thrift stores I frequent can't tell Hanes from Hermes and likely would have just put 'em on the shelves--after stapling price tags through the sinus cavities.


Absolute funniest thing that I have read all day!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## vpkozel

gamma68 said:


> This is very cool. Who made it?


The tag says

Early On
Saks Fifth Avenue

It was made in the US, and quite a while ago from the looks of the tag. What size are you?


----------



## ATL

uhhh .....










It seemed like a good $13 investment.

Also, some nice original art for $1.91:










And a whatever RLPL banker shirt that fits.


----------



## WillBarrett

Going to make a Clemson fan very happy...I picked up a pair of NWT Pennington and Bailes embroidered paw print pants.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Leather goods today. A Schlesinger Brothers Top Zip, saddle leather briefcase and a pair of Russell Moccasin Co. boots. Both in excellent condition.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A generic blues: All of the Cleveland LeBron James jerseys I passed on after he went to South Beach. There were zillions, which I quickly learned had no flip value. I suspect that will no longer be the case. Ironic that I learned of his decision while standing in line at GW today.


----------



## Monocle

tonylumpkin said:


> Leather goods today. A Schlesinger Brothers Top Zip, saddle leather briefcase and a pair of Russell Moccasin Co. boots. Both in excellent condition.


Oooh......jealous. Leather goods are a tough thrift. But I do have a Hartmann briefcase acquired thusly.

Sent from a dark and cramped closet space.


----------



## gaseousclay

vpkozel said:


> Picked this up today at GW.


----------



## gamma68

While vacationing, I found time to stop at a couple of very small resale shops. Found a couple rather nice ties. The lighter one is very slubby and has a rough hand, so I'm guessing it's a Shantung raw silk tie.


----------



## drlivingston

A most excellent weekend of thrifting!!! Pics tomorrow! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Spin Evans

drlivingston said:


> A most excellent weekend of thrifting!!! Pics tomorrow! :thumbs-up:


As opposed to all those bad weekends of thrifting you have?


----------



## sskim3

Spin Evans said:


> As opposed to all those bad weekends of thrifting you have?


+1... Doc - when you have a bad haul, please let us know. Then we will be surprised. Moving on... still looking forward to seeing your haul. :icon_cheers:


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> A most excellent weekend of thrifting!!! Pics tomorrow! :thumbs-up:


The sun rose in the east! The sky was at least partially blue!

I dunno how you consistently pull in such amazing hauls, it boggles the mind. I picked a few things this weekend, including Willis & Geiger khakis in my size, a Burberry blazer with Ben Silver buttons, and these beauties:


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> The sun rose in the east! The sky was at least partially blue!
> 
> I dunno how you consistently pull in such amazing hauls, it boggles the mind. I picked a few things this weekend, including Willis & Geiger khakis in my size, a Burberry blazer with Ben Silver buttons, and these beauties:


Those ties are gorgeous!!! Good score!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Some unusual emblematics today, including a Rivetz which I always love to find. Also my first tie from Komitos, which predates the store I work at now and used to be just around the block. Also found a wall mounted tie rack, the hooks won't swivel right so I've taken it apart and if I can figure it out it'll be a great rack for my growing bow tie collection.


----------



## ATL

Another non-clothing find. Not as cool, but still cool:

Oh, no dust jacket, but whatever.


----------



## Reuben

In addition to my second patchwork tweed jacket recently acquired from eBay, I found a second Tango by Max Raab oxford fun shirt while dropping off a couple bags of donations:


----------



## 32rollandrock

A lovely woven in Scotland sweater vest by Burberry in XL. At least, it was an XL before someone washed it. Also an obviously never worn Pendleton wool scarf with no moth holes that had been folded and put away for so long that the fabric wore through at the fold marks. Maybe had weight on top of it. I love Pendleton wool scarfs, both for myself and flipping, and this was a beauty priced at just 49 cents. I had to leave it.


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## Spin Evans

That sunuvagun should fetch a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> That sunuvagun should fetch a ridiculous amount of money.


Yep...

(Note the condition: "2 small holes, 1 on each side where the flag is. Also missing the size and polo ralph lauren label.")


----------



## Monocle

ThePopinjay said:


> Some unusual emblematics today, including a Rivetz which I always love to find. Also my first tie from Komitos.


What year did Komitos close? I was thinking of thrifting a herringbone jacket from them. Looks to be 1960's.

And many thanks! The 
Popinjay ties were better than the pics!

Sent from the deck of the "Spyglass II"


----------



## Duvel

Well, my $8 Catalina Varsity jacket arrived. Size 42 is much too small. Sigh.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Monocle said:


> What year did Komitos close? I was thinking of thrifting a herringbone jacket from them. Looks to be 1960's.


You're welcome!

And I would believe it, it's an old store. There's still a Hart Schaffner & Marx for Komitos advertisement painted on the back of the building across from our shop. I think it closed around the 80's. Great stuff though, they've got a sweet label. I've come across some nice tweeds for them but always too far gone.


----------



## drlivingston

I have been too lazy to post a bunch of photos. However, these are worth mentioning... It was a shell of a good time at the local thrifts!


Hanover 2351


Amazeballs Alden for Brooks Brothers A764


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> I have been too lazy to post a bunch of photos. However, these are worth mentioning... It was a shell of a good time at the local thrifts!
> 
> 
> Hanover 2351
> 
> 
> Amazeballs Alden for Brooks Brothers A764


NOT IMPRESSED DOC! SHOW ME MORE! 

On a serious note, great scores! Hopefully, it's your size or mine. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drlivingston

Another from yesterday's haul. From the unusual brand files:
Awesome Vintage Czech-made Benson & Harvey Longwings


----------



## drlivingston

And also from yesterday, barely worn AE PA and Strand...


----------



## ThePopinjay

First time seeing a silk/bemberg blend knit!


----------



## gamma68

Doc, are any of your shell finds size 9.5D, by chance?


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> Doc, are any of your shell finds size 9.5D, by chance?


Are ANY of your finds 9.5D, by any chance? The closest thing I have to a pair of captoes are my bucks.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Doc, are any of your shell finds size 9.5D, by chance?


Alas... I am afraid not. The latest ones are 8.5EEE and 10.5C.



Spin Evans said:


> Are ANY of your finds 9.5D, by any chance? The closest thing I have to a pair of captoes are my bucks.


I will check. I know that I have some NIB 9.5D AE Cliftons in Walnut if I can just find them. I remember buying them but don't remember exactly where I placed them.:icon_scratch:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I will check. I know that I have some NIB 9.5D AE Cliftons in Walnut if I can just find them. I remember buying them but don't remember exactly where I placed them.:icon_scratch:


Look next to the rack of Pressidential and Brioni suits. I think you put them there to make room for the fresh Alden shipment.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Look next to the rack of Pressidential and Brioni suits. I think you put them there to make room for the fresh Alden shipment.


I'm pretty sure they're in the same room as his chipp jackets, Lily menswear, and NOS 1960's BB OCBD's.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> I'm pretty sure they're in the same room as his chipp jackets, Lily menswear, and NOS 1960's BB OCBD's.


No, they WERE there until Nathan came by a couple months ago to re-stock. OC's had run short of stuff.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> No, they WERE there until Nathan came by a couple months ago to re-stock. OC's had run short of stuff.


Ahh, of course. Have you checked under the NWT Drake's yet Doc?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Look next to the rack of Pressidential and Brioni suits. I think you put them there to make room for the fresh Alden shipment.





Reuben said:


> I'm pretty sure they're in the same room as his chipp jackets, Lily menswear, and NOS 1960's BB OCBD's.





32rollandrock said:


> No, they WERE there until Nathan came by a couple months ago to re-stock. OC's had run short of stuff.





Reuben said:


> Ahh, of course. Have you checked under the NWT Drake's yet Doc?


LMAO!! OK... I can see where I set myself up for this abuse. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*My HARRIS TWEED DAV find*

This is my second post. So, I hope I'm doing this right.

Just last sat week I found a fantastic Harris Tweed! It's darker colors than any others I have found. The amazing thing is the condition AND the label inside that dates it as 1959!

I got it for $5 at the DAV!

I was going to post a picture, but the way I see to do that is to post from a URL. I just took a picture and don't know how to post it.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> This is my second post. So, I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> Just last sat week I found a fantastic Harris Tweed! It's darker colors than any others I have found. The amazing thing is the condition AND the label inside that dates it as 1959!
> 
> I got it for $5 at the DAV!
> 
> I was going to post a picture, but the way I see to do that is to post from a URL. I just took a picture and don't know how to post it.


I for one, would love to see a photo of your jacket. A lot of people here use photobucket, which I believe is a free image hosting service.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> I for one, would love to see a photo of your jacket. A lot of people here use photobucket, which I believe is a free image hosting service.


hopefully, I did this correctly.


----------



## drlivingston

More from Wednesday's haul:


Brooks Tweed Sport Coat


Crittenden Suit (Hand Tailored)


Zegna Angora Sport Coat


Beautiful Canali Linen Sport Coat


Zegna "Su Misura" Suit


Awesome Canali Suit


Robert Graham Sport Coat


NWT BB Madison Linen Sport Coat


BB Autumn Sport Coat


Harwell's Own Range Wool Flannel Flat Front 
(if I can get down to a 35" waist before Christmas, I WILL wear these.)

More items to follow... I forgot the ties.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

https://s1382.photobucket.com/user/dhsnook/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## Reuben

Just a head's up for anyone who's bought a tie recently from the eBay seller MBIUHouston, it looks like things have gone pear-shaped with their account, lots of feedback complaining about slow replies, significant shipping delays and items not being delivered plus their store has gone from having thousands of ties listed to none. You may want to check on the status of your purchases and consider opening a case.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Just a head's up for anyone who's bought a tie recently from the eBay seller MBIUHouston, it looks like things have gone pear-shaped with their account, lots of feedback complaining about slow replies, significant shipping delays and items not being delivered plus their store has gone from having thousands of ties listed to none. You may want to check on the status of your purchases and consider opening a case.


Posted on their store page:
_"We regret to inform you that we are no longer taking new orders at this time. We are currently processing all existing orders purchased before or on 7/15/2014. Please note that it may take slightly longer than stated handling times to fulfill your order at this time. We are working hard to send your items out promptly. We appreciate your patience. Kindest regards."_


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Posted on their store page:
> _"We regret to inform you that we are no longer taking new orders at this time. We are currently processing all existing orders purchased before or on 7/15/2014. Please note that it may take slightly longer than stated handling times to fulfill your order at this time. We are working hard to send your items out promptly. We appreciate your patience. Kindest regards."_


Ahh, I missed that. I hope everything's alright with them


----------



## style417

drlivingston said:


> More from Wednesday's haul:
> 
> Brooks Tweed Sport Coat
> 
> Crittenden Suit (Hand Tailored)
> 
> Zegna Angora Sport Coat
> 
> Beautiful Canali Linen Sport Coat
> 
> Zegna "Su Misura" Suit
> 
> Awesome Canali Suit
> 
> Robert Graham Sport Coat
> 
> NWT BB Madison Linen Sport Coat
> 
> BB Autumn Sport Coat
> 
> Harwell's Own Range Wool Flannel Flat Front
> (if I can get down to a 35" waist before Christmas, I WILL wear these.)
> 
> More items to follow... I forgot the ties.


Wow those are some wonderful finds. I don't find much clothing that I want to wear in the thrifts here.


----------



## bignilk

drlivingston said:


>


Those pants are awesome!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Finally figured how to post a picture!

Here's my harris Tweed:



















here's the label that shows it is from 1959


----------



## AlanC

I've been out of thrift circulation for awhile, but stopped by a nearby store I've only been to a couple of times. I walked out with an Oxxford suit and two Oxxford sportcoats (on hanger). I found a Polo RL sportcoat at another shop. They didn't want to let me have the hangers, but I offered to pay extra. The clerk happily obliged by charging me $0.50/ea. Alas, there was an orphaned Oxxford suit coat, but I couldn't find the pants.

Sorry for the horrible picture.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

AlanC said:


> I've been out of thrift circulation for awhile, but stopped by a nearby store I've only been to a couple of times. I walked out with an Oxxford suit and two Oxxford sportcoats (on hanger). I found a Polo RL sportcoat at another shop. They didn't want to let me have the hangers, but I offered to pay extra. The clerk happily obliged by charging me $0.50/ea. Alas, there was an orphaned Oxxford suit coat, but I couldn't find the pants.
> 
> Sorry for the horrible picture.


I recently purchased 6 OXXFORD Suits at an estate (and several other things). I was not that familiar with Oxxford and I was amazed. They are wonderful suits! Truly fantastic quality tailoring. Unfortunately, none of them were my size. So, I have been selling them. I am a huge fan of them!


----------



## Acme

AlanC, glad to see you drop by! The Oxxford suit and sport coats are impressive, and I'm perhaps most in awe of the fact that they let you have the hangars as well.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> I'm perhaps most in awe of the fact that they let you have the hangars as well.


I know, right?? Thrift stores crack me up. They let you walk out with a $3000 sport coat for five bucks... But, they are very possessive of their precious hangers.


----------



## Acme

Nobleprofessor said:


> Here's my harris Tweed:


Welcome to an addictive hobby, Nobleprofessor. That's a nice Harris Tweed you've got. The old ones are often the best finds, with the most unusual patterns.



drlivingston said:


> I know, right?? Thrift stores crack me up. They let you walk out with a $3000 sport coat for five bucks... But, they are very possessive of their precious hangers.


Yeah... a few months ago, I came across three custom three piece Oxxford suits. I begged, but the clerk wouldn't let me have, or even sell me the hangars.

Nice finds you've got there (as always), Doc. Love those pants... :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC

Yes, getting hangers is frustrating. I always point out to them that the hanger matches the label of the garment. Finally I will offer to pay for them. As you all well know, you still probably won't get them. A lot of it has to do with the clerk, I think.

Those new style wide body Oxxford hangers are fantastic, though. You would probably have to pay upwards of $50 for one. The orphaned suit coat I left was on one of those wide bodied hangers, so I switched it out with one of the older wishbone style that a sportcoat I bought was on.

Of course, once I get a nice hanger I'm just like a thrift store: you can't have it!


----------



## drlivingston

AlanC said:


> Of course, once I get a nice hanger I'm just like a thrift store: *you can't have it*!


That's the funnier side of this issue! We berate the stores for being stingy with their hangers. Yet, when we ARE able to score a few, you would have to pry them from our cold, dead fingers to get them away from us.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I forgot about this BB GLEN PLAID I found last week. It's new, but is a 
3 button










Here's couple of the OXXFORD suits I found:



















Speaking of Brioni, here's a SC I found at an estate sale:


----------



## drlivingston

Awesome finds, Nobleprofessor! You will fit in nicely around here. That Brioni is sick!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Awesome finds, Nobleprofessor! You will fit in nicely around here. That Brioni is sick!


Thank you Drlivingston! Yea, I REALLY wanted the Brioni for myself, but it was too small and I sold it on ebay already.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

More

PBM of Philadelphia 3 piece pinstripe










VINTAGE Chaps Ralph Lauren 3 piece tan pinstripe


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I forgot the shoes I found:

Allen Edmonds Cody in Chili










Vintage Florsheim Shell Cordovan PTB


----------



## drlivingston

Wish me luck, guys! I am about to hit the stores!


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Wish me luck, guys! I am about to hit the stores!


Not that you need it, but good luck! Go thrift a Stradivarius.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> That's the funnier side of this issue! We berate the stores for being stingy with their hangers. Yet, when we ARE able to score a few, you would have to pry them from our cold, dead fingers to get them away from us.


That's how I feel about my Setwells. The silver lining of the hanger cloud is that if you keep looking, you can eventually find Setwell suit hangers (it seems I run across a couple each year). Setwell pants hangars are much more common, if you're into those.


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> I know, right?? Thrift stores crack me up. They let you walk out with a $3000 sport coat for five bucks... But, they are very possessive of their precious hangers.


I was at my favorite thrift store a couple weeks ago and spied a rather substantial, heavy Brooks Brothers cedar hanger on the suit rack. The moment I saw it - I had to have it.

So I talk to the lady behind the counter and she said that she wasn't allowed to sell the hangers. She paused and then said that if I bought a SC or Suit, that she could throw the hanger in for free. Well, that day all clothes where on sell for $1 a piece. I looked through the SC/Suits and "forced" myself to buy a Brooks Brothers suit that fitted me perfectly.

For $2 I got the hanger and a Brooks Brother suit. I was smiling for the rest of the day.


----------



## CrazyLarry

I love walking into a thrift store and within the first 60 seconds finding Allen Edmonds that fit me. The model is Townley. I guess Dr Livingston was kind enough to leave these behind. They need a shine but are in good shape.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice find, CrazyLarry! I must have missed those. lol They date back to before the Townley became a cap-toe model.


----------



## wacolo

Vineyard Vines for the California Cryobank.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CrazyLarry said:


> I was at my favorite thrift store a couple weeks ago and spied a rather substantial, heavy Brooks Brothers cedar hanger on the suit rack. The moment I saw it - I had to have it.
> 
> So I talk to the lady behind the counter and she said that she wasn't allowed to sell the hangers. She paused and then said that if I bought a SC or Suit, that she could throw the hanger in for free. Well, that day all clothes where on sell for $1 a piece. I looked through the SC/Suits and "forced" myself to buy a Brooks Brothers suit that fitted me perfectly.
> 
> For $2 I got the hanger and a Brooks Brother suit. I was smiling for the rest of the day.


This is a very funny coincidence. I just got back from one of the DAV's in Wichita. And look what I found:










This particular DAV never lets me have the hangers. But, today I asked and even offered to pay for it. For the first time in literally hundreds of visits, the clerk, I could just have it with the suit!

By the way, the Suit is a vintage (1985) perfect navy pinstripe hickey freeman!


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Vineyard Vines for the California Cryobank.


I actually have a Pfizer "Viagra" logo pocket square that would look hilarious next to that tie.


----------



## Monocle

Vacation thrifting at Panama City Beach yields little..I was excited to hit some south Bama spots on the way in, but alas, saturday hours..

Of note: a soft tweed from the aforementioned Komito's clothier in Ohio. Some vintage Pulitzer cashmere and challis ties, various regimentals and other tradly medallions and stripes, a vintage Carhartt, and russian made wool socks. Ahh well.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> Vacation thrifting at Panama City Beach yields little..I was excited to hit some south Bama spots on the way in, but alas, saturday hours..


I have never done particularly well down there at the ******* Riviera. I am planning a weekend thrifting trip to New Orleans in the next few weeks. I am curious to see how that turns out.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> I have never done particularly well down there at the ******* Riviera. I am planning a weekend thrifting trip to New Orleans in the next few weeks. I am curious to see how that turns out.


I was intrigued by what seems to be a new rather large thrift a couple blocks west of the Panera in Sandestin. I stumbled upon it today. Sorry I cannot remember the name. A catholic or otherwise charitable entity runs it. I cannot find it online, now after the fact. Had a few worthy vintage items today, but definitely the smell of future potential.

edit: the thrift is called "Path of Grace"

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Monocle said:


> Of note: a soft tweed from the aforementioned Komito's clothier in Ohio.


I'd love to see pics! Love to see old Komito stuff, the tailor at the shop I work at actually used to work there as an apprentice to the old italian guy they had. Strange it made it all the way from my hometown to you.

A question about Pulitzer. I find a very wide range in quality of their ties. Any thoughts on quality, reputation, etc?


----------



## Monocle

ThePopinjay said:


> A question about Pulitzer. I find a very wide range in quality of their ties. Any thoughts on quality, reputation, etc?


Early stuff nice quality, wools, good silks and madders. Devolves into ho hum through the 70's and 80's mass production. Really hit or miss. I own and have owned many Pulitzer ancient madder ties. Very beautiful. Mostly paisleys. I am always surprised at new things I find with his name on it. He was prolific. I think he developed or consulted for XMI for a bit.

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I figured it was something like that. I have several older ones that are in a wider/more interesting range of fabrics and see a lot that I pass on that look like later ones that are mostly repps and of a discernibly lower quality.


----------



## wacolo

An old but somewhat informative thread. I really do miss Jamgood and Carl when these things come up. Between the two of them there weren't too many historical menswear questions that went unanswered.


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> Vineyard Vines for the California Cryobank.


Hmmm, what would one wear with this tie?


----------



## gamma68

Monocle; said:


> Of note: a soft tweed from the aforementioned Komito's clothier in Ohio. Some vintage Pulitzer cashmere and challis ties, various regimentals and other tradly medallions and stripes, a vintage Carhartt, and russian made wool socks.


I'd like to see a photo of the vintage Carhartt. I used to work for them and always like to see the vintage stuff.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Hmmm, what would one wear with this tie?


A large grin...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Acme said:


> Welcome to an addictive hobby, Nobleprofessor. That's a nice Harris Tweed you've got. The old ones are often the best finds, with the most unusual patterns


Thanks for the welcome, Acme!


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> Hmmm, what would one wear with this tie?


A raincoat, perhaps? :rolleyes2:


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> A raincoat, perhaps? :rolleyes2:


LMAO! Quite so...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I thought this might be easier than posting many pics. Here is a snapshot of the shoes I have purchased at thrift stores and estate sales. Sorry for the lousy picture. It's taken in my basement. This represents about 40% of the shoes I have. They will all be for sale eventually.


----------



## Monocle

For ThePopinjay - Thos Stuart for Komitos. Standard 2 button, but very soft tweed.


For Gamma68 - 1970's Carhartt (needs a button).


Lyle & Scott v-neck I pilfered from the only Mobile GW I could make.


Various thrifted ties - with a couple e-thrifts from before vacation.
l-r LE, Breuer, Schreter for Notre Dame, unbranded stripe, Raquet Club, Breuer, Tango raw silk.


More ties
l-r Brooks, vtg Pulitzer challis, vtg Cable Car Clothes challis, vtg H&L Eau Claire Wi challis, Thai silk, vtg 100% Shantung for Lord & Taylor, Huntington glen, Bernardo glen


----------



## ThePopinjay

Beautiful ties, Monocle. That Raquet club blue,green, and white striped one is especially intriguing.


----------



## Reuben

Didn't OCBD just do an article on ties like that one? Personally I'm more intrigued by that brown Thai silk.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> Didn't OCBD just do an article on ties like that one? Personally I'm more intrigued by that brown Thai silk.


He did, I've always had a fascination with those ties though, I have 3 or 4. I quite like the yellow and blue repp stripe too, surprisingly I don't have any ties like that.


----------



## drlivingston

drlivingston said:


> I will check. I know that I have some NIB 9.5D AE Cliftons in Walnut if I can just find them. I remember buying them but don't remember exactly where I placed them.:icon_scratch:


I still haven't run across those Cliftons yet (sigh)... However, I did stumble across a pair of brand new AE 9D Lexington in Bourbon that I purchased some time ago. I went ahead and put them on my feebay page.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Beautiful ties, Monocle. That Raquet club blue,green, and white striped one is especially intriguing.


Yes, that type of tie is beautiful!


----------



## CMDC

DrL, please don't tell me those were purchased at a thrift. If you're finding shoes boxed, with bags and shoe horns, then I really am moving to Bama.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> DrL, please don't tell me those were purchased at a thrift. If you're finding shoes boxed, with bags and shoe horns, then I really am moving to Bama.


No... not thrifted. From an estate sale some time back.


----------



## CMDC

drlivingston said:


> No... not thrifted. From an estate sale some time back.


That doesn't make me feel much better.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> That doesn't make me feel much better.


Then these probably won't soften the blow.... more recent stuff.:tongue2:


Ermenegildo Zegna Hemp Double Breasted Sport Coat


Authentic Stetson Panama Hat (I am not normally a hat guy, but for $.99 I couldn't leave it.)
NWOT Alberto Guardiani Chukka Boots


JZ Richards
Hermes
Charvet
Borrelli
Thomas Pink


Ben Silver x2
Ike Behar
Ferragamo
Gianni Versace


NWT Zegna
RT BOC x2
Brioni
Edsor Kronen (not exceedingly valuable-but a rare find)


***Vintage***
Lanvin x2
Faconnable (ok, this one is not very old)
Gucci
Valentino
Hawes & Curtis


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Here is part of my find today. Just a highlight:










Brooks Brothers Country Club Tennis Racquet Pattern

LE pheasant and houndstooth plaid

Pendleton All Wool Plaid


----------



## adoucett

Found some interesting items recently, but before I post-- fielding a quick question.

I came across this all-wool Brooks Brothers topcoat in a herringbone weave at a thrift yesterday but didn't pick it up. If anyone has been looking for one like this and is this size, I could try to go back and get it for you on Wednesday when everything should be on sale (hopefully). It seemed to be in good condition from my initial look at it. There's also a Brooks khaki colored trench in a similar size but it wasn't marked. It's something I don't come across ever day so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## vpkozel

I love that trench, alas it is not my size. If you come across any 40 or 42 R/S in the same model, I am definitely interested.

On a different note, I thought that I had a pretty good day yesterday. Until I saw drlivingston's post.....


----------



## drlivingston

How much would you proxy the coat for? It's beautiful!


----------



## adoucett

It's something like $17, and I'd be happy to deliver it at cost to anyone on this forum! If my budget wasn't so minuscule right now I would have definitely picked it up when I was there.


----------



## vpkozel

Do you have shoulder measurements for it by any chance? I figure everything else can be taken in if need be.


----------



## Takai

First real day back thrifting and decided to hit a new shop, well one I had always passed up, because it didnt have any menswear, only to realize they had an entire FLOOR of menswear in the basement. Came away with a pair of NWOT Von Dutch Distressed Jeans because I do quite like his art, and these jeans screamed the 80's, and 3 ties, one which is I think my new favorite. It is a NWOT Gold Book of Kells Tie https://www.amazon.com/Irish-Design-Tie-100-Silk-Book-Inspired-Gold/dp/B00IU0BW90


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

adoucett: I'll buy both the topcoat and the trench. PM me your paypal info.


----------



## dkoernert

Stopped in a shop at lunch that I haven't been in for a while. They had probably a dozen or so pairs of braces, about half of them silk, one pair of Martin Dingman and one pair of PRL. I took all of them up to the register and the clerk told me to take all of them for $2 total. I left a very happy man.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Stopped in a shop at lunch that I haven't been in for a while. They had probably a dozen or so pairs of braces, about half of them silk, one pair of Martin Dingman and one pair of PRL. I took all of them up to the register and the clerk told me to take all of them for $2 total. I left a very happy man.


Score!!!


----------



## Takai

Stopped into a thrift even though I probably shouldn't have, and wound up with some nice finds. A Karl Lagerfeld tie(Pop), a Scotch and Soda(Pop) snap shirt which will be soon converted to short sleeves due to some damage (bought with this in mind), Recent EZ Trofeo Orphan, and a Robert Graham Polo but the real cherry of the trip was a Samuelsohn Silk/Cashmere Triple Patch pocket Medium blue SC in a 43S, in fantastic shape. I also managed to pick up the exact size and style of Von Dutch Jeans I wanted to, and I think I will keep this pair and pass the first pair I found onto a Motorhead friend of mine. 

Blues were a Charles Hill Bullock and Jones tie that was just a bit too stained to pick up, as well as a classic Brooks English made tie with a couple too many snags.

God it feels good to get back into the game.


----------



## adoucett

A few good finds lately.

I took a try on this Paul Fredrick OCBD- but hear me out: 
It was new (still had pins and collar cardboard) but made in USA. Quality seems pretty good and I am making a conscious effort to don more US made apparel. 
I don't think it's non-iron but it looks a tad glossy due to the pinpoint weave. 









Another Made in USA find is this Barney's New York shirt with contrast collar. I cannot determine the maker..even with the RN number. I would think Gitman but the buttons are not MOP.










I had been passing up on this GANT shirt but eventually caved. It's a foxhunt plaid. Would you wear it? 
Downside: Poly blend as Gant is unfortunately known to do :\










This was an interesting find... A older (1980's?) BB fleece pullover. Kind of a cool alternative to the Synchilla. Also, made in USA!










The tie on the left (BB#3 Navy/Pink) was picked up today, and one I've wanted for a while. At first, it was BADLY wrinkled where the knot area is, but the nice sales associate offered to steam it for me in-store. The tie now looks remarkably better, certainly wearable condition. The tie on the right is a PRL made in Italy.










This 100% Cashmere overcoat is available in the exchange (~42L) 









And last but certainly not least, my very first pair of AE Strands, size 9, in _great _condition! With regular dress socks they feel a tiny bit long but with thicker socks they fit well. Should I look into heel cups or other solutions? Unless someone wants to trade for a pair in 8.5


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is a great haul. I particularly like the coat and the shoes. Peddle the shoes and use the proceeds to buy ones in your size--I don't think that trying to make shoes that aren't your size work is a wise endeavor, and the market for Strands is strong. That coat, though. Really nice.



adoucett said:


> A few good finds lately.
> 
> I took a try on this Paul Fredrick OCBD- but hear me out:
> It was new (still had pins and collar cardboard) but made in USA. Quality seems pretty good and I am making a conscious effort to don more US made apparel.
> I don't think it's non-iron but it looks a tad glossy due to the pinpoint weave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Made in USA find is this Barney's New York shirt with contrast collar. I cannot determine the maker..even with the RN number. I would think Gitman but the buttons are not MOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been passing up on this GANT shirt but eventually caved. It's a foxhunt plaid. Would you wear it?
> Downside: Poly blend as Gant is unfortunately known to do :\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an interesting find... A older (1980's?) BB fleece pullover. Kind of a cool alternative to the Synchilla. Also, made in USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie on the left (BB#3 Navy/Pink) was picked up today, and one I've wanted for a while. At first, it was BADLY wrinkled where the knot area is, but the nice sales associate offered to steam it for me in-store. The tie now looks remarkably better, certainly wearable condition. The tie on the right is a PRL made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 100% Cashmere overcoat is available in the exchange (~42L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but certainly not least, my very first pair of AE Strands, size 9, in _great _condition! With regular dress socks they feel a tiny bit long but with thicker socks they fit well. Should I look into heel cups or other solutions? Unless someone wants to trade for a pair in 8.5


----------



## CrazyLarry

Takai said:


> First real day back thrifting and decided to hit a new shop, well one I had always passed up, because it didnt have any menswear, only to realize they had an entire FLOOR of menswear in the basement.


I think I've been to that thrift store - last month when driving through Nashville. I spent 15 minutes walking around looking for men's shoes before I finally asked someone. Charlotte Ave - right? Shoes were way overpriced.


----------



## Takai

CrazyLarry said:


> I think I've been to that thrift store - last month when driving through Nashville. I spent 15 minutes walking around looking for men's shoes before I finally asked someone. Charlotte Ave - right? Shoes were way overpriced.


That'd be the one, Southern Thrift does have some crazy pricing structures. I was going to pick up a Hawes and Curtis shirt, but it was 15$, whereas the RT Caramel I did pick up was only 8. There's a larger one over in Donelson near my work that I like a lot better. Next time you're through Nashville shoot me a message and I'll give you the tour, or take you to coffee.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Takai said:


> Next time you're through Nashville shoot me a message and I'll give you the tour, or take you to coffee.


Very generous. Thanks - I'll let you know next time I'm driving through. I liked Charlotte Ave because it was right next to the Interstate so I was less likely to get lost and within 1 or 2 miles there were about 4 thrift stores all on the same street. The Goodwill was my favorite (as far as pricing was concerned).


----------



## WillBarrett

adoucett said:


> A few good finds lately.
> 
> I took a try on this Paul Fredrick OCBD- but hear me out:
> It was new (still had pins and collar cardboard) but made in USA. Quality seems pretty good and I am making a conscious effort to don more US made apparel.
> I don't think it's non-iron but it looks a tad glossy due to the pinpoint weave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Made in USA find is this Barney's New York shirt with contrast collar. I cannot determine the maker..even with the RN number. I would think Gitman but the buttons are not MOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been passing up on this GANT shirt but eventually caved. It's a foxhunt plaid. Would you wear it?
> Downside: Poly blend as Gant is unfortunately known to do :\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an interesting find... A older (1980's?) BB fleece pullover. Kind of a cool alternative to the Synchilla. Also, made in USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie on the left (BB#3 Navy/Pink) was picked up today, and one I've wanted for a while. At first, it was BADLY wrinkled where the knot area is, but the nice sales associate offered to steam it for me in-store. The tie now looks remarkably better, certainly wearable condition. The tie on the right is a PRL made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 100% Cashmere overcoat is available in the exchange (~42L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but certainly not least, my very first pair of AE Strands, size 9, in _great _condition! With regular dress socks they feel a tiny bit long but with thicker socks they fit well. Should I look into heel cups or other solutions? Unless someone wants to trade for a pair in 8.5


Would wear the hey-all out of that Gant..


----------



## Takai

CrazyLarry said:


> Very generous. Thanks - I'll let you know next time I'm driving through. I liked Charlotte Ave because it was right next to the Interstate so I was less likely to get lost and within 1 or 2 miles there were about 4 thrift stores all on the same street. The Goodwill was my favorite (as far as pricing was concerned).


That is one of my favorite GWs in the city as I live near it, one of my favorite coffee shops is over there as well, and I have to drive by it on the way to work, as I did today with my finds.


----------



## Acme

WillBarrett said:


> Would wear the hey-all out of that Gant..


I see those kind of Gants often, but I pass 'em up because they're poly blend.


----------



## drlivingston

I see TONS of Gant (shirts, ties, sportcoats) but I never buy it. I put it on my nice finds, but don't buy list... along with Zegna printed ties and selvedge denim.


----------



## ThePopinjay

drlivingston said:


> I see TONS of Gant (shirts, ties, sportcoats) but I never buy it. I put it on my nice finds, but don't buy list... along with Zegna printed ties and selvedge denim.


If I found all cotton Gant shirts I'd buy, but they're all poly blends. I buy the occasional Gant tie if it's a nice repp. Can't say I've found any of their sportcoats though.


----------



## adoucett

One of my favorite finds EVER is a GANT worsted blazer. Really awesome stuff. The older GANT is much more to my liking than the newer stuff, that has a more fashion-forward appeal.


----------



## drlivingston

ThePopinjay said:


> If I found all cotton Gant shirts I'd buy, but they're all poly blends. I buy the occasional Gant tie if it's a nice repp. Can't say I've found any of their sportcoats though.


To be honest, I never look at the material content. It is not a brand that I follow. At one of the thrifts I visited today, someone had donated about 10 Salty Dog long sleeve shirts that were pretty nice but I don't have any space for them. I need to move a bunch of ties.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> I need to move a bunch of ties.


I remain in awe of your liquidity.


----------



## WillBarrett

Acme said:


> I see those kind of Gants often, but I pass 'em up because they're poly blend.


They're super comfortable for after hours and casual days. I love them.


----------



## ThePopinjay

drlivingston said:


> I need to move a bunch of ties.


There's always room in my closet. Well not really, I try to make room though. Haha


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


> A few good finds lately.
> 
> I took a try on this Paul Fredrick OCBD- but hear me out:
> It was new (still had pins and collar cardboard) but made in USA. Quality seems pretty good and I am making a conscious effort to don more US made apparel.
> I don't think it's non-iron but it looks a tad glossy due to the pinpoint weave.


I tend to avoid Paul Fredrick, as it typically looks cheap and cheesy. That one, however, looks pretty good. Made in USA? Must be vintage. I'd like to see it in action to check out the collar roll.


----------



## adoucett

here's the label up close. Anyone know how old this would be or where they could have made these?


----------



## Monocle

Kidney stone had me in the ER first thing this morning, so I filled out the Vicodin-slogged afternoon with some "rat killing" as they say here in the Mid-south, with a very nice medium weight wool sack by Stanley Blacker. I stop short of calling it hopsack, but it is a coarser weave that is very soft handed. Undarted. Patch pockets. Hook vent. If you are a 42R, this could be a nice black option for you. It has metallic silver buttons (2 btn cuffs) with a little patina, and is fully lined and canvased sides with cape lining at back. Narrow notch lapels and a very small amount of padding. I've looked it over and it has no issues. PM me, or I will put it in the exchange when I can get better pics.


Just an pair of AE Leeds 12D...


A handfull of narrowish ties - some with unusual coloraways and silks. Some more trad than others. Red label JAB, vtg PRL, Talbott, Ferrell Reed, Redwood & Ross, Pulitzer, Reis, Rafael, Tom James, etc

It was a good time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

After passing a kidney stone that necessitated emergency medical care, I went thrifting on the way home from the emergency room. THAT'S dedication.


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> After passing a kidney stone that necessitated emergency medical care, I went thrifting on the way home from the emergency room. THAT'S dedication.


At 3mm, mine is still very much a waiting game. But pain threshold, if I had one, has been officially obliterated. Any pride I once had, brought to nothing.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Anyone know if the last the Leeds is made in runs a little narrow? I wear an 11.5C and wonder if the Leeds would fit.


----------



## CrazyLarry

If I wore a size 12D and had a first born son, I would trade him for these shoes. AE Leeds are my favorite shoes. I've managed to thrift a black and dark brown pair in my size but have yet to find these. Are they Shell? Regardless - Great Find. Maybe I need to start shopping on Vicodin.



Monocle said:


> Just an pair of AE Leeds 12D...


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Those are absolutely shell. All day long.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Nobleprofessor said:


> Anyone know if the last the Leeds is made in runs a little narrow? I wear an 11.5C and wonder if the Leeds would fit.


My Leeds do not seem to run narrow.


----------



## drlivingston

The Leeds is built on the 1 last. If you are familiar with AE shoes, it is similar to the 7 last (MacNeil, Grayson, etc.), except that is has a more rounded, fuller toe.


----------



## CrazyLarry

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Those are absolutely shell. All day long.


Well, now I really am jealous. All I found today was some AE Strands 8.5D - which now pale in comparison.


----------



## drlivingston

I was only out for a few minutes today, but I did manage to find the sig other a pair of practically new Christian Louboutin heels (which she later said that the netherworld would freeze over before she put them on her feet). :biggrin:
Oh well... they are highly flippable. No worries.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CrazyLarry said:


> Well, now I really am jealous. All I found today was some AE Strands 8.5D - which now pale in comparison.


Hmm, I'm an 8.5D, but, thankfully, don't need any more black shoes. Love the Strand design, though. They look like they need some TLC. Do you have Saphir Renovateur? If not, those look like perfect candidates for breaking your Saphir cherry.


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> The Leeds is built on the 1 last. If you are familiar with AE shoes, it is similar to the 7 last (MacNeil, Grayson, etc.), except that is has a more rounded, fuller toe.


My Leeds are rather old and are model 9518 and 9558. Newer Leeds models now end in 1. So did they change lasts or did AE just renumber everything just to confuse me? And thanks for leaving the Strands behind for me to find.


----------



## CrazyLarry

32rollandrock said:


> Hmm, I'm an 8.5D, but, thankfully, don't need any more black shoes. Love the Strand design, though. They look like they need some TLC. Do you have Saphir Renovateur? If not, those look like perfect candidates for breaking your Saphir cherry.


Currently, just have AE products but based on everything I've read about Saphir Reno on this site, it is definitely on my list to buy. You know I thought thrifting was suppose to save me money but since discovering nice shoes and AAAC, the cost of thrifting has gone up. After my first purchase of $3 AEs, I discovered that I needed ceder shoe trees, leather conditioner, shoe creme, and wax polish. Those turned out to be some pretty expensive $3 shoes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CrazyLarry said:


> Currently, just have AE products but based on everything I've read about Saphir Reno on this site, it is definitely on my list to buy. You know I thought thrifting was suppose to save me money but since discovering nice shoes and AAAC, the cost of thrifting has gone up. After my first purchase of $3 AEs, I discovered that I needed ceder shoe trees, leather conditioner, shoe creme, and wax polish. Those turned out to be some pretty expensive $3 shoes.


Those trees and shoe care products will save more money than you can possibly imagine in the long run.


----------



## drlivingston

JAB's next 3 for 1 event is next week!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> JAB's next 3 for 1 event is next week!


Collar stays for me. I finally have enough shoe trees.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> Collar stays for me. I finally have enough shoe trees.


I got my stays from ebay

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_tr...kw=plastic+collar+stays&_sacat=4250&_from=R40


----------



## drlivingston

JAB also has those great thick wooden suit hangers. They will be $5 each during the sale.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> JAB also has those great thick wooden suit hangers. They will be $5 each during the sale.


These are very nice. Thanks for reminding me. Might pick up a few.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is a premature message because I haven't found anything. But, I'm headed out to an estate sale that is advertised as having Mens clothing including Brioni, Canali, and Zegna! I love these sales! I do wish they didn't know what they had. When they recognize these brands they Jack up the prices especially on the first day of the sale. But, it should be a good hunt anyway!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> This is a premature message because I haven't found anything. But, I'm headed out to an estate sale that is advertised as having Mens clothing including Brioni, Canali, and Zegna! I love these sales! I do wish they didn't know what they had. When they recognize these brands they Jack up the prices especially on the first day of the sale. But, it should be a good hunt anyway!


If they advertised those brands, smart money says they know what they have. But you never know.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> If they advertised those brands, smart money says they know what they have. But you never know.


Agreed... If any place spells Zegna correctly, I avoid it. :biggrin:


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> Agreed... If any place spells Zegna correctly, I avoid it. :biggrin:


Spelling it is one thing, pronouncing it...took me a few tries!

_Ermenegildo Zegna_


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Spelling it is one thing, pronouncing it...took me a few tries!
> 
> _Ermenegildo Zegna_


One of the ladies down here pronounces it "Zeen-ga". Sweet home Alabama.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Agreed... If any place spells Zegna correctly, I avoid it. :biggrin:


All the Zegna and Canali suits were gone. But, I bought all the Zegna, Canali (and a few others) dress shirts. Scored at next sale. Will post pics later, heading to 3rd sale.


----------



## gamma68

This e-thrift arrived at my doorstep yesterday (seller's photos). Fits PERFECTLY.

Anyone know anything about the Wilger Company? Roycru?


----------



## vpkozel

That is a beautiful SC. I love the lining.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ESTATE SALES FINDS TODAY

I need to do a little research for prices Most for sale, will entertain offers.

Zegna Jeans 35

















[/URL]

Canali Dress Shirt Point Collar 16










Bernini Beverly Hills Point collar










Zegna Shirt 16

Upload keeps failing

Thomas Pink Slim Fit 16.5 (Softest smoothest cotton shirt I have ever felt)










Robert Talbott Carmel Gorgeous shirt (will check size)










Lands End Jacket/ Sportcoat (this is a tough one because its my size XXL and its awesome)










Polo 3 button Sportcoat XL








[/URL]

Country Britches 3 button Navy feels like Camel Hair - no size tag will take measurements

Will take pictures later, upload keeps failing

Polo New with tags Linen Pants










BB Fun tie with Frogs label says irregular. I'll probably keep it


----------



## vpkozel

Apparently I should play the lottery this week. Either that or my luck has just been all used up and I am going to get hit by a bus .

I had been looking for a nice winter, wool, SC with elbow patches on ebay for the winter. And lookie what I found today....





And Vegas, baby. Vegas!



So, I know that it is at least 5 years old, Tailored in the USA, 100% virgin wool, by Hunt Club. Does that mean anything to anyone? And I just found out that it has a working leather collar button.

I may wear this thing tomorrow.


----------



## vpkozel

Picked these up as well.

Southwick for Paul Simon - not sure of the material, but it definitely has a good bit of silk





100% SC. This has a stain, but I figured it was worth the chance. It is a little big, so if anyone likes it, just let me know before I get some work done on it.



Also picked up a pair of 100% silk herringbone pants in taupe.


----------



## gamma68

Picked up a couple silk pocket squares and a gorgeous bow tie today. Black and green repp with a thin lavender stripe.

No maker name on the bow tie, but the RN number shows it was made by Wicket Ltd. of Boston.

Anyone know anything about Wicket Ltd.?


----------



## halbydurzell

With my birthday around the corner I was #blessed by the thrift gods. Wandered into the usually lousy Goodwill next to the pet food store after I was done buying my no good cats some food, and right in front of me when I walked in was a RACK of Brooks Brothers suits. It appeared two different men of two different sizes either expired at the same time or both lost/gained some weight in the intervening twenty or so odd years since they bought these suits (help me on the suit dates if you can.) I immediately grabbed the the two wash and wear's and the jackets fit me great which was awesome since I've been looking for a cotton, Keydge-styled jacket for sometime. Now I had two, and hell, for the price I could take or leave the pants. I also grabbed the Makers navy wool guy next to them and, yep, jacket also fit great. Paid my $45 for the three suits and went home. At home, for shits and giggles, I tried the pants on and..holy hell. They all fit. Sure I'm pushing the 'no break' a bit but I can take the cuffs out of them and they should lay fine on my shoes. I'd wear the two wash and wear ones with loafers in the summer anyway so some ankle is fine. For an odd-sized person like myself, this is a miracle. Thank you my brother from another mother for giving me your clothes.










the wash and wear tag. Can't say the year. I want to guess 80's since they're in great condition but wouldn't the lapels then be wider? I dunno.


----------



## Acme

^From other threads I've seen here, I think those are '80s. Nice suits, congratulations on your find.


----------



## adoucett

A couple finds today, nothing breathtaking but:

NWT Alan Flusser Cashmere 1/4 zip. 
I haven't heard tremendous praise for the label here but I can't pass up cashmere for $4 
Construction seems similar to the "Club Room" cashmeres I've come across thrifting previously










While not technically a thrift (but sometimes feels like one) at a TJ Maxx I found some heavily marked down Polo chinos in my size, in yellow. 
I am not quite sure with what or where to wear these but at $10 they were hard to leave behind.

My best guess for pairing would be a blue OCBD but other suggestions are more than welcome. I feel like they will require some panache to pull off.. :rolleyes2:


----------



## leisureclass

Wow Halby, a truly epic score, very well done sir


----------



## 32rollandrock

halbydurzell said:


> With my birthday around the corner I was #blessed by the thrift gods. Wandered into the usually lousy Goodwill next to the pet food store after I was done buying my no good cats some food, and right in front of me when I walked in was a RACK of Brooks Brothers suits. It appeared two different men of two different sizes either expired at the same time or both lost/gained some weight in the intervening twenty or so odd years since they bought these suits (help me on the suit dates if you can.) I immediately grabbed the the two wash and wear's and the jackets fit me great which was awesome since I've been looking for a cotton, Keydge-styled jacket for sometime. Now I had two, and hell, for the price I could take or leave the pants. I also grabbed the Makers navy wool guy next to them and, yep, jacket also fit great. Paid my $45 for the three suits and went home. At home, for shits and giggles, I tried the pants on and..holy hell. They all fit. Sure I'm pushing the 'no break' a bit but I can take the cuffs out of them and they should lay fine on my shoes. I'd wear the two wash and wear ones with loafers in the summer anyway so some ankle is fine. For an odd-sized person like myself, this is a miracle. Thank you my brother from another mother for giving me your clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wash and wear tag. Can't say the year. I want to guess 80's since they're in great condition but wouldn't the lapels then be wider? I dunno.


Great finds. Keep in mind that cotton is very tricky when it comes to letting things out. More often than not, you'll end up with a visible seam where the original hem was.


----------



## sskim3

Randomly stopped by an SA today and ended up staying around for a bit. Found a nice j press navy blazer, cricketeer harris tweed, Wellington donegal tweed, zegna chinos, zegna corduroys, rlpl chinos (with slight rip on pocket but fixable)

Not too shabby for a Saturday.


----------



## Hitch

WOW!.


----------



## CMDC

Finally had a productive day for myself, after many recent blahs....

Seemingly unworn Sulka double breasted suit.







Zanella's





Hermes for Breitling that should make a nice flip on ebay.




Plus, BB Country Club cashmere sweater and a few other ties


----------



## AlanC

^That Sulka suit is a home run.


----------



## Reuben

Quick question about this LL Bean corduroy I thrifted a while ago: what's going on with the length here? The sleeves are good and long but the body's chopped fairly short. The cuffs are pseudo-working in that there's a fake buttonhole sewn and the shank actually goes through a small hole and is attached underneath but you can't actually unbutton it. Could it be meant to be buttoned all the way like a paddock jacket? I could see this working pretty well on horseback. Here's a picture of it being work, tell me what you think:

Bottom button undone:


Bottom button done:


----------



## WillBarrett

Friday morning yielded - among many other things - two H. Freemand & Sons suits - half-lined, 3/2 roll and undarted. One in brown with stripes suitable for year round wear and another in brown plaid wool suitable for fall and winter. Frankly, down here, I'll wear it maybe twice a year.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Hermes for Breitling that should make a nice flip on ebay.


Yep...
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...ng+tie&_nkw=hermes+for+breitling+tie&_sacat=0


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> Quick question about this LL Bean corduroy I thrifted a while ago: what's going on with the length here? The sleeves are good and long but the body's chopped fairly short. The cuffs are pseudo-working in that there's a fake buttonhole sewn and the shank actually goes through a small hole and is attached underneath but you can't actually unbutton it. Could it be meant to be buttoned all the way like a paddock jacket? I could see this working pretty well on horseback.


Corduroy jackets are an odd duck. They seem to tread a fine line between sportcoat and outerwear. I have one, but confess to wearing it very rarely, usually with jeans and a sweater, in place of a light jacket. Yours does seem to be a tad short, but as long as it covers your backside, it should be OK.


----------



## Reuben

Topsider said:


> Corduroy jackets are an odd duck. They seem to tread a fine line between sportcoat and outerwear. I have one, but confess to wearing it very rarely. When I have, it's been worn very casually with jeans and a sweater, usually in place of a light jacket. Yours does seem to be a tad short, but as long as it covers your backside, it should be OK.


Thanks Topsider. Unlike the dinner jacket, which I was trying to make work even though I knew it was too short, I genuinely couldn't tell with this one. The long arms and the short body threw me for a bit of a loop. I'd actually been planning on wearing this one with jeans also but didn't feel like opening that whole can of worms.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> I'd actually been planning on wearing this one with jeans also but didn't feel like opening that whole can of worms.


Try it. Ignore the jeans naysayers. As long as you keep 'em "trad" (e.g., Levis 501 or 505), there's no room for argument.


----------



## Reuben

Topsider said:


> Try it. Ignore the jeans naysayers. As long as you keep 'em "trad" (e.g., Levis 501 or 505), there's no room for argument.


Hard to argue with my foul-weather staple of 501's, rattlesnake belt, suede moc-toe boots, brooksflannel, and Barbour and I bet that corduroy jacket would look just as good when it's a little less damp.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> Hard to argue with my foul-weather staple of 501's, rattlesnake belt, suede moc-toe boots, brooksflannel, and Barbour and I bet that corduroy jacket would look just as good when it's a little less damp.


Concur. I'd like to see a pic of that!


----------



## drlivingston

Fun find:

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01136/DSCN9506_zps2706bab4.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01136/DSCN9505_zps2d3d348f.jpg.html


----------



## DLW

Found these shoes at the thrift a while back. Lucky for me they are my size, the soles show minimal wear, the uppers are in good shape except for the color loss. Hence, my question, will I be able to just polish the shoes or do I need some type of preparation on the shoe where the color is absent before I polish? The leather is not rough or gouged just missing color. One polished will the color be off/different where it was missing vs. not? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Might be a loss. Lots of leather conditioner, and probably two coats of black Kiwi.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Kiwi. Elbow grease. Kiwi. Elbow grease. Kiwi. Elbow grease.

Repeat as necessary. They'll be fine. Nice score.


----------



## drlivingston

Recent acquisitions:

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9516_zpsf11d6eed.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9517_zpsd334cefe.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9518_zps4e71f52c.jpg.html
J&M 13D Aristocraft Ski Mocs (practically brand new)

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9519_zpsfd293e7c.jpg.html
AE Sanford

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9521_zpsde2ed86f.jpg.html
AE Nottingham

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9520_zpsd17e5410.jpg.html
AE McAllister (these are going to require some elbow grease)

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9523_zps08866e43.jpg.html
AE McAllister (much better than the burgundy ones)

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9525_zpsf35bdaac.jpg.html
Sperry Gold Cup


----------



## vpkozel

I saw some Bass loafers in good shape at GW today. They weren't in my size, but is that something that folks around here would have an interest in?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tweed McVay said:


> Found these shoes at the thrift a while back. Lucky for me they are my size, the soles show minimal wear, the uppers are in good shape except for the color loss. Hence, my question, will I be able to just polish the shoes or do I need some type of preparation on the shoe where the color is absent before I polish? The leather is not rough or gouged just missing color. One polished will the color be off/different where it was missing vs. not? Any suggestions are appreciated.


Shoe polish will NOT restore color. You need to dye them. Buy the leather dye. It's cheap and goes a LONG way. I would wipe them down with alcohol. Then, dye them. Then out leather conditioner on them, THEN polish them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Recent acquisitions:
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9516_zpsf11d6eed.jpg.html
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9517_zpsd334cefe.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9518_zps4e71f52c.jpg.html
> J&M 13D Aristocraft Ski Mocs (practically brand new)
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9519_zpsfd293e7c.jpg.html
> AE Sanford
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9521_zpsde2ed86f.jpg.html
> AE Nottingham
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9520_zpsd17e5410.jpg.html
> AE McAllister (these are going to require some elbow grease)
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9523_zps08866e43.jpg.html
> AE McAllister (much better than the burgundy ones)
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01137/DSCN9525_zpsf35bdaac.jpg.html
> Sperry Gold Cup


meant of those 11.5?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> Shoe polish will NOT restore color. You need to dye them. Buy the leather dye. It's cheap and goes a LONG way. I would wipe them down with alcohol. Then, dye them. Then out leather conditioner on them, THEN polish them.


Maybe, maybe not. I've never dyed shoes, but I understand it is a messy PITA, and you'd have to do the whole shoe. I'd try Kiwi first.


----------



## AlanC

I would put on some Meltonian cream in the right color, a couple of coats, then pull out the Kiwi. Meltonian will restore color without resorting to dyeing the shoes. I think it's all you need.

Also use the Meltonian as an edge dressing on the soles.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> I would put on some Meltonian cream in the right color, a couple of coats, then pull out the Kiwi. Meltonian will restore color without resorting to dyeing the shoes. I think it's all you need.
> 
> Also use the Meltonian as an edge dressing on the soles.


Never knew Meltonian worked as edge dressing. No chance of getting polish on trouser cuffs?


----------



## AlanC

^ Well, it's what I use, at least. I let it dry and buff it with my brush. I've never noticed a problem with it. YMMV.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> ^ Well, it's what I use, at least. I let it dry and buff it with my brush. I've never noticed a problem with it. YMMV.


I'm way too lazy to do that. I just brush on edge dressing and let it air dry.


----------



## dkoernert

Last week I stopped by a shop I rarely hit and scored 6 matching unused Polish Pottery dinner plates for $6 a piece. The wife loves the stuff and it goes for about $30 a plate most of the time. I hopped over there today to see if they had put more out and grabbed another 5 plates that matched the 6 from last week. Hopefully that's enough for her to forget about the fact that our guest room is now a second closet...


----------



## ThePopinjay

Norman Hilton Tweed with detachable throat latch and tweed undercollar. 































Thinking about having this relined, anyone have experience with this? Might be tough with the partial lining. I could always just patch the lining, but I was hoping to find something maybe in a stripe to line it. Also looking to replace the buttons, but that's the easy part.


----------



## AlanC

^ A Norman Hilton day is a good day.


----------



## ThePopinjay

AlanC said:


> ^ A Norman Hilton day is a good day.


Couldn't agree more. Some very neat details on this jacket.


----------



## DLW

Thank you for the suggestions gentlemen. I will try the Meltonian Cream/ Kiwi recommendation. Once this is accomplished, I will post pictures for feedback. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## vpkozel

I swear I was only going to return some items on Saturday. Well, that was until I saw these 2 BB pristine suits (I didn't take pictures of the pants) and custom navy blazer courtesy of Brent Jeffcoat. The jackets need a little taking in at the waist and sleeves shortened, but pretty much every jacket I buy needs this and the pants need to be taken in and hemmed, but nothing drastic.

Olive/Brown Herringbone with yellow and blue WP





Can anyone help me determine which label this is? I am assuming that the suit is nothing special, but since he also had a custom navy blazer, you never know.



And the 346 Taupe Brooks Stretch



Lighter weight Navy Blazer





Some ties (BB, a horse emblematic, Cremieux, Zegna, & 2 Talbots)



And on the way home I stopped at a garage sale and picked these up for $15





Throw in the Bill's khakis I got from Maine, and I would say that Saturday definitely did not suck.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I found an awesome pair of shells a few weeks ago, but I'm not sure how I can get rid of them.










photobucket album --> https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/KooWooShells

They're burgundy shell LWB's by Koo Woo. No sensical size indication. Definitely smaller than a 10 D.

Koo Woo bespokes (verb?) shoes in Hong Kong.

Outsole: 11 1/8" Long x 4.25" Wide
Insole: 10.5" Long x 3.24" Wide

I've never needed to measures shoes to judge their size, so I have literally no idea what these may be. I wear a 10 and my feet do not even fit through the throat, FWIW.

*If anyone on the forum feels confident giving an estimate of what size these may be, please don't hesitate to reply or message me.* You will have my eternal gratitude. Until then, they look handsome on the floor of my closet.


----------



## drlivingston

Gorgeous find, Michael! I guess they do "bespoke" over there. I can't be sure, but one of the soles might be stamped 43 (I can't really make it out). If so, that would be a US9.

*** I do know that you can order their shoes online. Be warned, a pair of their shoes (in calf) starts at $1300US.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Gorgeous find, Michael! I guess they do "bespoke" over there. I can't be sure, but one of the soles might be stamped 43 (I can't really make it out). If so, that would be a US9.


If it's a full bespoke from a custom last, that might not be accurate. I believe in those cases they'll start with a sole slightly larger than the shoe and cut it down to fit, i.e. a 43 sole might end up on a 42 or 41-ish shoe.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> If it's a full bespoke from a custom last, that might not be accurate. I believe in those cases they'll start with a sole slightly larger than the shoe and cut it down to fit, i.e. a 43 sole might end up on a 42 or 41-ish shoe.


You can fit what I know about custom shoes in a thimble with room to spare. lol I am an RTW kind of guy. :biggrin:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Gorgeous find, Michael! I guess they do "bespoke" over there. I can't be sure, but one of the soles might be stamped 43 (I can't really make it out). If so, that would be a US9.
> 
> *** I do know that you can order their shoes online. Be warned, a pair of their shoes (in calf) starts at $1300US.


I don't think the soles are original, based on the Bilt Rite heels. Who would put Bilt Rites on shoes like these? The heels also seem higher than one would expect. It's very strange. I wear 8.5D and am happy to act as Cinderella if there is no alternative. But if he can't get his 10 feet into them at all, I'm wondering if they are AAA or something like that. I looked online and couldn't find the company, so you're better at this than I am.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> You can fit what I know about custom shoes in a thimble with room to spare. lol I am an RTW kind of guy. :biggrin:


You and me both, Doc. Even worse, I'm a second-hand RTW guy.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I looked online and couldn't find the company, so you're better at this than I am.


It's Kow Hoo... not Kow Woo
https://kowhoo.com.hk/about.html

**I do like their 3-eyelet burnished wholecuts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> It's Kow Hoo... not Kow Woo
> https://kowhoo.com.hk/about.html
> 
> **I do like their 3-eyelet burnished wholecuts.


How silly of me...

But Bilt Rites? Bilt Rites!!???

Someone must have inherited some shoes and done dastardly stuff. Never know. This might be one of those rare occasions where it would be worth sending them to B Nelson for a proper restoration, which could well result in an accurate assessment of size.


----------



## Monocle

Blimey. Lots of woolies, viyellas and trad ties of late. Its going to be a fun winter. The weatherman is saying we are in for another cold one.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> The weatherman is saying we are in for another cold one.


Only 80 degrees in Birmingham right now... cold front must already be starting.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Only 80 degrees in Birmingham right now... cold front must already be starting.


Seriously. It's 83 today, I keep expecting to see the leaves changing.


----------



## Monocle

72 by Saturday here. I will take that. 


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## wwilson

Reuben said:


> Seriously. It's 83 today, I keep expecting to see the leaves changing.


It's not the heat...


----------



## ATL

32rollandrock said:


> How silly of me...
> 
> But Bilt Rites? Bilt Rites!!???
> 
> Someone must have inherited some shoes and done dastardly stuff. Never know. This might be one of those rare occasions where it would be worth sending them to B Nelson for a proper restoration, which could well result in an accurate assessment of size.


These have bilt rites (and shell for $85 is pretty sweet, indeed):

And so do some of the others I've seen on ebay. Makes no sense, though.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found a real 3 roll 2 Brooks Brothers tan Herringbone 100% cashmere! 



And a BB Brooksgate 3 roll 2 grey flannel(?) SC.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*More from today*


----------



## vpkozel

Love the Pendleton!


----------



## 32rollandrock

ATL said:


> These have bilt rites (and shell for $85 is pretty sweet, indeed):
> 
> And so do some of the others I've seen on ebay. Makes no sense, though.


Wow. Same yellow thingy through the heel. Gotta wonder if it's the same donor...


----------



## WillBarrett

That Pendleton, tho!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

It has been a good couple of days thrifting. 

Found two OXXFORD suits today, a polo university Club double breasted navy blazer, a herringbone Harris Tweed, a hunter and Coggins Seersucker suit, and a very interesting pair of burgundy leather and elephant hide Tony Lama boots!


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> and a very interesting pair of burgundy leather and elephant hide Tony Lama boots!


A couple of months ago, I picked up a beautiful pair of cowboy boots that they were just bringing out. They were leather and ostrich with an ornate toe cover. The Mexican men who were shopping in the store kept giving me odd glances and were watching my shopping cart far too closely. I seriously thought that I was going to get shanked on the way out to the car.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> A couple of months ago, I picked up a beautiful pair of cowboy boots that they were just bringing out. They were leather and ostrich with an ornate toe cover. The Mexican men who were shopping in the store kept giving me odd glances and were watching my shopping cart far too closely. I seriously thought that I was going to get shanked on the way out to the car.


You must picked a good pair if they were that interested!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> A couple of months ago, I picked up a beautiful pair of cowboy boots that they were just bringing out. They were leather and ostrich with an ornate toe cover. The Mexican men who were shopping in the store kept giving me odd glances and were watching my shopping cart far too closely. I seriously thought that I was going to get shanked on the way out to the car.


I know nothing about cowboy boots except that Lucchese is considered the Alden of the cowboy world, so I keep an eye out for those. Otherwise, no. I found what looked like a very nice pair of handmade boots by Stewart out of Tucson. I'd never heard of the company. Thank God my smartphone, which usually does not work, worked. I left them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I know nothing about cowboy boots except that Lucchese is considered the Alden of the cowboy world, so I keep an eye out for those. Otherwise, no. I found what looked like a very nice pair of handmade boots by Stewart out of Tucson. I'd never heard of the company. Thank God my smartphone, which usually does not work, worked. I left them.


you are right about Lucchese boots! They are gold when I find them. Not only do they sell very high, The also appear to be well made quality boots. Every pair I have found and sold has sold for at least $90. Most of them have been $125-175. I did find a really fantastic pair that might bring even more, but they are my size and I just keep failing to list them.

Oh well, as a lawyer in Kansas I sometimes need to wear cowboy boots -- especially if I have a case in western Kansas.

One of my former partners at the firm wore only cowboy boots. He went to Texas for law school and totally adopted the cowboy lawyer persona. He had huge long horns on his office wall (think Boss Hogg), wore only cowboy boots, and even those weird silver collar things cowboys wear.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just snagged a pair of AE Concords (10.5D) that need a little TLC and a great pair of think wale BB cords for myself. Nice lunch break.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Just snagged a pair of AE Concords (10.5D) that need a little TLC and a great pair of think wale BB cords for myself. Nice lunch break.


Gardendale, I assume. I don't even go there anymore. You keep that place picked pretty clean. lol Nice finds!


----------



## Monocle

Not clothing. But a brag anyhow. Still New. $6.00?? really $6.00?? (I whispered to myself inside my head.)

Now all I need is the camper. These are $119.00 + at Cabela's.

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5113_zpsfdf0a35e.jpg.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and he scores! Well done, my friend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle... Bringing the heat! (literally)


----------



## CrazyLarry

Found these this week. I just loved the color. These are the first pair of AE shoes I've found that do not have the model name imprinted on the insole. Does anyone know the model name? I flipped through about 15 AE Online Catalogs and could not find the model number (48024). Also, this is the first pair I found where the model number is 5 digits instead of 4. Does that indicate anything? Like casual instead of dressy? Or lower quality?


----------



## drlivingston

Hey Birmingham guys... If you want some NWT Robert Talbott, Breuer, Nick Hilton, and Cantini ties, head down to the Foundry thrift. You can get all that you want for $13 each. A little pricey for thrift, but they are NWT.


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> Hey Birmingham guys... If you want some NWT Robert Talbott, Breuer, Nick Hilton, and Cantini ties, head down to the Foundry thrift. You can get all that you want for $13 each. A little pricey for thrift, but they are NWT.


Thanks but I'm still waiting for the 85% off. Of course by then I'm sure they will no longer be in new-like condition. And on a side rant, who do we need to talk to at the Big Saver Thrift so that they stop shooting plastic tags through all the Allen Edmonds? This week there were 3 AEs all with holes shot through the leather. I wept.


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> Thanks but I'm still waiting for the 85% off. Of course by then I'm sure they will no longer be in new-like condition. And on a side rant, who do we need to talk to at the Big Saver Thrift so that they stop shooting plastic tags through all the Allen Edmonds? This week there were 3 AEs all with holes shot through the leather. I wept.


Believe me, Brother... I have fought that fight until I am blue in the face. They don't care. If they actually had an investment in their inventory, you would see a difference. Fortunately, they only (usually) do it to loafers. They tend to put the tag through the eyelets of oxfords.


----------



## CMDC

CMDC said:


> Finally had a productive day for myself, after many recent blahs....
> 
> Seemingly unworn Sulka double breasted suit.
> 
> So I go back to the thrift that produced the above on Sunday. Today I find this. Navy flannel. Dead gentleman situation. Also my size although the trousers are a little tight in each of these. Incentive to drop a few pounds. Could have waited to see if it'd go to 1/2 off on Sunday but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Could have waited to see if it'd go to 1/2 off on Sunday but didn't want to risk it.


Smart move... Those are more rare than Oxxford, Samuelsohn, and Zegna put together. Beautiful finds!


----------



## CMDC

drlivingston said:


> Smart move... Those are more rare than Oxxford, Samuelsohn, and Zegna put together. Beautiful finds!


And you can bet I'll stop in on Sunday anyways as there may be others in the back. This find is another confirmation of CMDC's Thrifting Rule of Multiples--when it comes to high end or rare tradly items, you more often find several rather than just one. Ties, suits, shoes, etc. People who have this stuff, and hence donate them, have lots of 'em.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Smart move... Those are more rare than Oxxford, Samuelsohn, and Zegna put together. Beautiful finds!


Really? Crap. At the same sale that I got the OXXFORD suits at, there were 6 of these suits.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> Smart move... Those are more rare than Oxxford, Samuelsohn, and Zegna put together. Beautiful finds!


I'll second that. Sulka is almost as rare as Majer.


----------



## wacolo

Acme said:


> I'll second that. Sulka is almost as rare as Majer.


I can think of maybe 3 pieces of Sulka clothing I have found in many years of thrifting. I actually find quite a bit of Majer. The local trad shop sold quite a bit of it back in the day.

I had my first decent find in a while today. A fantastic Varsity Town 3 piece sack. Unfortunately I managed to miss the 1/2" hole in the sleeve til I got home :mad2:. After all this time you think I would have learned by now. If anybody wants to give it a shot at making it work it is 40ish and can be yours for $15 shipped. I did manage to score a nice Madder tie as well as a Breuer Silk/Cotton and a Ben Silver Crest tie so it was not a complete loss.

And on a related note I am probably going to sell the majority of my stock at a yard sale some time this fall. There is a few really good pieces I will hold onto, but probably 95% of it is going away. Ties, braces, shoes, coats, suits, shirts, pants. If anyone happens to be in Chattanooga or wants to make a day trip of it stop by and see me!


----------



## drlivingston

You are slipping, Wacolo! :biggrin: How did you miss that crater? lol (I did the same thing last week on a Canali sport coat--however, I think that the hole I missed was even larger.)


----------



## Duvel

I posted this in August acquisitions already but I'm pretty proud of myself. I have never found anything even remotely worth picking up in a Goodwill store. Today, dropping by completely on a whim, I found a PRL custom-fit rugby shirt and a tartan classic-fit RL button-up. Perfect condition, perfict fits, and seven bucks. 

The racks were full of RL and Lands' End. I tried to make some of the other things work but they were all at least a size too big. Somebody either died or had a fight with her preppy boyfriend.


----------



## danielm

Had a fun day, saw Guardians of the Galaxy (I am Groot!) popped some cherries. 

Multicolor seersucker for me, Stefano Ricci, BB, Kiton 7-fold (pop!)



Limited Edition(?) Trafalgar braces



Couple of Zegna jeans.



FU plaid tweed sport coat by Paul Stuart





Nice made in USA tweed by Polo.





Luciano Barbera Collezione Sartoriale tweedish sport coat. Wool/camel hair/cashmere blend.







Polo patch madras.


----------



## Topsider

CrazyLarry said:


> Found these this week. I just loved the color. These are the first pair of AE shoes I've found that do not have the model name imprinted on the insole. Does anyone know the model name? I flipped through about 15 AE Online Catalogs and could not find the model number (48024). Also, this is the first pair I found where the model number is 5 digits instead of 4. Does that indicate anything? Like casual instead of dressy? Or lower quality?


They look like the Croydon, although the model number is off by one digit (48024 vs. 40024).


----------



## drlivingston

Very impressive haul, DanielM!! :thumbs-up:


----------



## vpkozel

Yes, those are limited edition Trafalgar braces designed by Calvin Curtis. They are called Bears And Bulls I think. They generally sell for a pretty good price on ebay.


----------



## Monocle

Took a good friend thrifting for his first official time today. Hit about 6 stores. Not much on a busy Saturday, but he snagged a versatile blue blazer and a vintage BB Glen Plaid, along with some nice ties.

For me:

vtg BB Linen
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5158_zps9c4fe500.jpg.html

vtg Gokey unlined chukka
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5154_zps447d95fc.jpg.html

Bills 5S32 Canvas
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5157_zps834d9e25.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston

I am sorry. I didn't even see the question mark beside the Trafalgar braces. As previously stated by another esteemed member, they are most definitely ltd. ed. braces. The Bear and Bull stock market braces are still very popular even though they have been out of circulation for quite some time.


----------



## DLW

Tweed McVay said:


> Thank you for the suggestions gentlemen. I will try the Meltonian Cream/ Kiwi recommendation. Once this is accomplished, I will post pictures for feedback. Thanks again for your input.


 It's time for my feedback. After cleaning, conditioning, Meltonian, Kiwi and lots of elbow grease, here is the finished product.
What's the verdict? Am I OK, can I wear these shoes with pride?

[


----------



## Acme

wacolo said:


> I actually find quite a bit of Majer. The local trad shop sold quite a bit of it back in the day.


My comment, while actually true, was a bit tongue-in-cheek. I've found a grand total of two Majer items while thrifting. I've always wondered why it's so hard to find in my neck of the woods as compared to, say, Corbin.


----------



## Acme

Tweed McVay said:


> It's time for my feedback. After cleaning, conditioning, Meltonian, Kiwi and lots of elbow grease, here is the finished product.
> What's the verdict? Am I OK, can I wear these shoes with pride?


Nice looking shoes!


----------



## CMDC

If anyone in the DC area is interested in a really nice pair of Gucci black bit loafers 9.5D, they're at the Value Village at Randolph Rd. and Viers Mill Rd. Not beaters--full heels, uppers w/no scuffs or creases. They're marked at $40 and on the shoe rack at the front of the store. Really wish they were 10.5's. I've been looking for a pair for ages.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

While we're into made in Italy items, I have the chance to visit your country this weekend and to hit 2 thrifts in the process.

SA in Queensbury, NY was underwhelming, while GW in Burlington, VT was a like a hidden chest full of treasures : I left a Burberry suit that didn't fit, but found 3 Zanella pants in my size (I took one pair as I didn't like the pattern on the remaining 2) and a Robert Talbott tie (though it's a bit slim).


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> If anyone in the DC area is interested in a really nice pair of Gucci black bit loafers 9.5D, they're at the Value Village at Randolph Rd. and Viers Mill Rd. Not beaters--full heels, uppers w/no scuffs or creases. They're marked at $40 and on the shoe rack at the front of the store. Really wish they were 10.5's. I've been looking for a pair for ages.


Ummm... Proxy?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Since I'm somewhat new at this, I'm hoping someone can tell me if this is as good a find as I think it is, or offer any additional info? It's (basically) my size and my gut says its worth spending the tailoring $$, so I'm not planning on flipping it or anything.
BB Golden Fleece
3-piece suit
100%wool
3/2 sack construction
feels fully canvassed to me, but again, I'm a noob and perhaps can't be trusted in these matters yet
I didn't bother photographing the pants, as they're just suit pants, nothing special


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Since I'm somewhat new at this, I'm hoping someone can tell me if this is as good a find as I think it is, or offer any additional info? It's (basically) my size and my gut says its worth spending the tailoring $$, so I'm not planning on flipping it or anything.
> BB Golden Fleece
> 3-piece suit
> 100%wool
> 3/2 sack construction
> feels fully canvassed to me, but again, I'm a noob and perhaps can't be trusted in these matters yet
> I didn't bother photographing the pants, as they're just suit pants, nothing special


Assuming you paid thrift stores prices, I would say its a steal! Alterations plus thrift store purchase price and you a very nice BB suit for 90% off!


----------



## Monocle

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Since I'm somewhat new at this, I'm hoping someone can tell me if this is as good a find as I think it is, or offer any additional info? It's (basically) my size and my gut says its worth spending the tailoring $$, so I'm not planning on flipping it or anything.
> BB Golden Fleece
> 3-piece suit
> 100%wool
> 3/2 sack construction
> feels fully canvassed to me, but again, I'm a noob and perhaps can't be trusted in these matters yet
> I didn't bother photographing the pants, as they're just suit pants, nothing special


That vest sure is interesting. The suit looks slightly executive, but with trad features. If it was 20 or less, and I wore that type of suit, I'd play with it.


----------



## vpkozel

I am new as well, but it is my understanding that Golden Fleece is always full canvas. I like that suit and especially the color. The fact that it is a 3 piece is very cool. I don't know what you paid for it, but I would say it is definitely worth tailoring unless you need to do something drastic, and even then it might be worth it.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

$7.50 :cool2:


Monocle said:


> That vest sure is interesting. The suit looks slightly executive, but with trad features. If it was 20 or less, and I wore that type of suit, I'd play with it.


----------



## vpkozel

ThatDudeOrion said:


> $7.50 :cool2:


Then I would say go nuts - as long as you trust the tailor.

When I am evaluating the costs of alterations, I always only add in what I would be getting on top of normal.

Normal for me always requires:

Pants hemming
Suspender buttons
Sleeves shortened
Waist suppression (almost always)

If I need more, then the suit will drive what I spend for the most part.

Regardless, you got a great deal.


----------



## CMDC

Yes--assuming that the tailoring is possible and it sounds like it should be given that it's within your size range--go for it. That's a staple, top of the line Brooks Bros suit. If it fits and is tailored well you can count on it lasting for years.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found a great pair of shoes that I forgot about. 

Polo Golf Shoes: 




I actually wish these were not golf shoes, because I really like them. I have great golf shoes, but I don't have saddle shoes like this. 

I would guess they will do okay on ebay!


----------



## peterc

NOS navy cashmere/silk SULKA robe, with silk tassels at each end of belt.


----------



## Acme

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Since I'm somewhat new at this, I'm hoping someone can tell me if this is as good a find as I think it is, or offer any additional info?


Golden Fleece is top of the line. You did very well. Welcome to the hobby.


----------



## Spin Evans

peterc said:


> NOS navy cashmere/silk SULKA robe, with silk tassels at each end of belt.


We need pictures. For posterity.


----------



## Reuben

And a size. Also for posterity.


----------



## Dmontez

Also a price that you would be willing to accept to part with it, again for posterity.


----------



## wacolo

Nobleprofessor said:


> Found a great pair of shoes that I forgot about.
> 
> Polo Golf Shoes:
> 
> I actually wish these were not golf shoes, because I really like them. I have great golf shoes, but I don't have saddle shoes like this.
> 
> I would guess they will do okay on ebay!


I have had golf shoes resoled with leather with no issues. In my case they were vintage J&M spectators. My guy does full sole and heels for about $40.


----------



## peterc

Spin Evans said:


> We need pictures. For posterity.


OK. Will do tonight. I am not joking that it is indeed New Old Stock. It appears never to have been worn.


----------



## adoucett

A new personal first (and something I've been trying to thrift for over 2 years)
Patagonia Synchilla Snap-T in Forrest Green. :aportnoy:


----------



## Topsider

Mmm....Fratagonia. Patagucci. Indeed, a thrift store unicorn. The ones I see are usually beat to hell, or riddled with cigarette burn holes. Good score.


----------



## adoucett

Topsider said:


> Mmm....Fratagonia. Patagucci. Indeed, a thrift store unicorn. The ones I see are usually beat to hell, or riddled with cigarette burn holes. Good score.


Perhaps it is because the Patagucci craze has only recently set hold, but it's one of the rarest brands to thrift in my area even though everyone is wearing it. Probably because they last forever and no one wants to give them up!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I go away for a few days and this thread catches fire. Those Gokey chukkas are fab, as is the BBGF suit. I'll believe the Sulka robe when I see it...


----------



## wwilson

Just picked up a pair of brand spankin' new old stock Bass Weejuns made in USA...perfect shoes...just not my size. I will be putting the on the exchange tomorrow...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Walked into GW today and first spotted a so-so pair of AE Sanfords in the expensive section. $18, and with soles worn enough that I likely would have passed at regular thrift prices. First pair of AE's I've seen that weren't regular price--maybe they're figuring this out, I thought. Then I found a tasty pair of Weejuns. These are made in El Salvador, but I don't believe these are CG. I suppose I could be wrong about that, because I had thought that all Weejuns after a certain year, and certainly before offshore production, were CG, and most I see are obviously so. These don't feel like it--glove leather soft, actually--or look like it, at least to my eye. Photos are as-found, with no polish or clean-up.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/065_zps81f76fc7.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/068_zpsceba6cd5.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/066_zpsc230fa47.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/067_zps0d7bcf04.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/069_zps3a649a65.jpg.html

Then, a few feet down the rack, I found these. In my size. Again, pictures are as-found.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/070_zpsfe25e0a7.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/071_zpsc0547645.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/073_zpsfc271e1f.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/8414/074_zpsf134718c.jpg.html

These pups are going to clean up beautifully, and they are in a hue slightly different than any of my others.


----------



## Monocle

I picked these garage sale beefrolls up to get a little practice in on refurbishing and using some shoe products. They are pretty far gone, but a nice color (in natural light anyway, geez). Good beaters. Any guesses on the make/model? The footbed has a small oval, and only the size stamp remains on the lining. I only see the scalloped edging at the top and collar on a few, kinda leading me to think they weren't garden variety, but they very well could be. The sole is stitched brick red with a plain heel. i haven't a clue. 
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5173_zpsb92a1a23.jpg.html
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5174_zps0d6e924e.jpg.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Photos of soles might be helpful.


----------



## drlivingston

At my local Goodwill today, I found a coat worn by King Henry VIII in the early part of the 16th century. I will post pics later.


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> At my local Goodwill today, I found a coat worn by King Henry VIII in the early part of the 16th century. I will post pics later.


How early in the 16th C? Pre-coronation?


----------



## Orgetorix

peterc said:


> NOS navy cashmere/silk SULKA robe, with silk tassels at each end of belt.


Consign that with LuxeSwap and you might be able to buy a car with the proceeds. Or put a down payment on one, anyway.

Also, yes - post pics.


----------



## wwilson

Picked up a few RT ties along with some madras and this nice Gitman Bros. I found a lot of RT for Oak Hill in Memphis, and although I'm not familiar with Oak Hill branding, I do like what I saw yesterday. Can anyone shed some light on the Oak Hill brand to a rookie tie junkie?


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> Picked up a few RT ties along with some madras and this nice Gitman Bros. I found a lot of RT for Oak Hill in Memphis, and although I'm not familiar with Oak Hill branding, I do like what I saw yesterday. Can anyone shed some light on the Oak Hill brand to a rookie tie junkie?


I believe that you mean Oak Hall  . It is a great men's store name that's been around for over 150 years. Here is a list of their product lines:
https://oakhall.com/our-brands


----------



## Kreiger

Monocle said:


> I picked these garage sale beefrolls up to get a little practice in on refurbishing and using some shoe products. They are pretty far gone, but a nice color (in natural light anyway, geez). Good beaters. Any guesses on the make/model? The footbed has a small oval, and only the size stamp remains on the lining. I only see the scalloped edging at the top and collar on a few, kinda leading me to think they weren't garden variety, but they very well could be. The sole is stitched brick red with a plain heel. i haven't a clue.


Those look identical to a pair of Dexters that I purchased via eBay a few years ago. Same weird hard rubber sole, same edging, same beef roll. The leather on mine looked a little different, but the one's I bought were much less worn. If I had to guess, I'd say these are the same shoes, an older US made pair of Dexters.

That said, be careful! I had to pass on the ones I had because I was wearing them to work and had a few too many nasty slips on the rubber sole. At the time, my work put me in large, commercial kitchens very frequently. It turns out that a smooth, hard rubber sole like that does not mix well with puddles of water or grease and a smooth tile floor. I normally wore leather soles, and was fine. That is why I warn you- if those soles are the same, and they look exactly the same, they are deceptively slippery, much more so than normal leather soles.


----------



## Acme

adoucett said:


> Perhaps it is because the Patagucci craze has only recently set hold, but it's one of the rarest brands to thrift in my area even though everyone is wearing it. Probably because they last forever and no one wants to give them up!


Patagonia? Not so rare around here.



32rollandrock said:


> These pups are going to clean up beautifully, and they are in a hue slightly different than any of my others.




Nice gunboats, 32.


----------



## Acme

Shaver said:


> How early in the 16th C? Pre-coronation?


Pre-coronation will get you a better price, since he hadn't yet given up athletics in favor of meat-pies (pies made of custard and tallow? really?). If it's from the latter part of his reign, you'll probably have to spend a small fortune having the gravy stains removed.


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up four Patagonia organic cotton shirts size L from a local church sale (navy, lt. blue, dk. green, and yellow) for $1 each last week. They are waaaay too small for me, but I couldn't leave them. I guess that it is just one of those regionally popular brands. I find it quite a bit down here.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Pre-coronation will get you a better price, since he hadn't yet given up athletics in favor of meat-pies (pies made of custard and tallow? really?). If it's from the latter part of his reign, you'll probably have to spend a small fortune having the gravy stains removed.


You'll see pics of it as soon as we see pics of the Sulka robe :rolleyes2:


----------



## adoucett

I see the shirts occasionally... I wear mine camping. The real desirable items however are the fleece (or puffy) vests and jackets. 

If anyone sees these while thrifting, I can assure they will be a quick flip on the exchange if in good condition!


----------



## peterc

And here are the SULKA rob photos. Apologies for blurriness. Wife and I were in a hurry this morning.


----------



## peterc

The other 2 photos:


----------



## Orgetorix

Yeah, that's either a grail for your closet or many Benjamins in your pocket. Amazing.


----------



## drlivingston

Awesome! I figured we could goad you into posting some pics. Great find!


----------



## peterc

Many thanks for the accolades, gents. My wife bought it for me on my birthday, so I am not sure I can part with it. It fits like a glove (a slightly loose one anyway). I don't even need to alter the sleeves. The salesgirl told me an old gentleman brought it in. San Francisco is truly a treasure trove for items such as this.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Just out of curiosity, why is that Sulka robe so desirable?


----------



## Kreiger

Sulka is a defunct men's clothing house well-known for its exquisite luxury. The clothes were of very high quality and were very expensive. They are the sort of place that doesn't really exist anymore and have developed a mythical reputation among clothes-heads.


----------



## peterc

Mr. Krieger said it well. There is even a movie, from the 40's I think, that I watched part of recently, which has a scene with a gentleman shopping at Sulka in New York and being assisted by the salesperson. Can't recall the name of the movie, but it was a very interesting and humorous scene. I am not sure if the scene was actually shot in Sulka, but the signage was everywhere and the cars going by outside looked very realistic.


----------



## 32rollandrock

peterc said:


> Many thanks for the accolades, gents. My wife bought it for me on my birthday, so I am not sure I can part with it. It fits like a glove (a slightly loose one anyway). I don't even need to alter the sleeves. The salesgirl told me an old gentleman brought it in. San Francisco is truly a treasure trove for items such as this.


Just my opinion, but you should keep it. Money comes and goes. A robe like that does not.


----------



## peterc

Indeed. I have no intention of selling it.


----------



## adoucett

So after reading through the past few days of the brags on "the other forum" I had a severe case of not-thrifting-all-weekend blues and set out right after work.

While I didn't find handfuls of Oxxford suits and Kiton ties, I did catch some luck.

Two BB Polo shirts in my exact size, in the exact two colors I don't own but have been desiring for some time. (Burgundy and Navy)

Also a grey Burberry polo which _could_ be fake but I can't find any evidence to suggest that it is yet.


----------



## drlivingston

There is a store in B'ham right now that has (5) 41R Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suits in various stripes and patterns. I left them because they wanted $16.99 per suit.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> There is a store in B'ham right now that has (5) 41R Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suits in various stripes and patterns. I left them because they wanted $16.99 per suit.


That price is cheap in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> There is a store in B'ham right now that has (5) 41R Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suits in various stripes and patterns. I left them because they wanted $16.99 per suit.


I never leave Norman Hilton. There's an old thread I'm too lazy to look up right now that provides the hierarchy of trad suit brands, and according to that discussion, Norman Hilton suits are the best by a mile. Then once I found a few, I noticed for myself how well constructed they are.

Coincidentally, I picked up two Norman Hilton suits just today, in 37L.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Acme said:


> I never leave Norman Hilton. There's an old thread I'm too lazy to look up right now that provides the hierarchy of trad suit brands, and according to that discussion, Norman Hilton suits are the best by a mile. Then once I found a few, I noticed for myself how well constructed they are.
> 
> Coincidentally, I picked up two Norman Hilton suits just today, in 37L.


Agreed, that's why I picked up that magee tweed that I'm currently having gutted and relined among a few other repairs, if it had been a lot of other brands I might have left it. When the lining was taken out I could really see all the handwork that went into it. Beautiful coat.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

A productive day! 

I had had to go to Oklahoma City for my real work, but while I was there I hit some thrift stores. 

At the first store I found these: 



I dont on know that much about madras, but I thought real madras was hand woven in India. These are: 




I could probably get these altered (let out) to fit me, but I just don't see myself wearing them. 



Also found several SCs and Suits: 




At least one 3roll2 SC, 2 three piece pinstripe suits, two Corbin's, a Zegna, and a hippy 3 piece all denim suit!


----------



## Acme

Since no one's posted the blues lately, I'll share a short tale of heartbreak.

I dropped in to the SA around the corner from my house. That store bores the pants off me most days because I'm in there four times a week, and I've seen everything they have a million times. Today there was nothing new, except for an odd red sportcoat at the end of the rack. I pick it up, and it turns out to be a bright red Izod Lacoste 3 button sports blazer. It has to be late 70's or early 80's, from the look of the label, and so preppy it could get you a date with Martha Stewart if you wore it. The best part were the gold buttons with the little alligators embossed into them...

Oh, wait. Two front buttons missing. %[email protected]#$! Spares are available for $8, and if it fit me I might fix it up, but it's too small. So I had to leave it behind.

And while I'm at it, they also have a vintage prewar tuxedo with an NRA label in it. Jacket only, no pants.


----------



## drlivingston

I was at our local AE factory store tonight and they had all of their $495 sport coats marked down to $79.95. They are 100% wool and made in the USA. However, they are alpha sized. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Shaver

32rollandrock said:


> Just my opinion, but you should keep it. Money comes and goes. A robe like that does not.


Admirable sentiments. :thumbs-up:


----------



## leisureclass

Acme: Will those Norman Hilton suits hit the exchange?

NP: What size are the madras trou?


----------



## Monocle

Luxurious Canali wool 3 button jacket, ...........with several moth holes I discover immediately as my card is swiped. Excruciating to sheepishly ask to return it 5 seconds later....


----------



## Nobleprofessor

leisureclass said:


> Acme: Will those Norman Hilton suits hit the exchange?
> 
> NP: What size are the madras trou?


The Madras Trousers are about a 38.5-39 in waist. They could be taken in or there is some extra fabric to let out. They are hemmed at 31.5 inseam, but there is more fabric to let out.


----------



## peterc

I wish I could find a Norman Hilton suit locally. Not that I am complaining, mind, considering all the goodies I have found locally.


----------



## adoucett

Spotted a Thresher and Glenny 3/2 blazer with really interesting buttons, and a tag dating it to the 1960's 

Didn't pick it up because it was way too big for me, and there was some lining separation going in in a couple places, but if anyone thinks this is a really rare find, I can investigate more.


----------



## wwilson

Nobleprofessor said:


> The Madras Trousers are about a 38.5-39 in waist. They could be taken in or there is some extra fabric to let out. They are hemmed at 31.5 inseam, but there is more fabric to let out.


What's to become of these madras trousers?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Acme said:


> I never leave Norman Hilton. There's an old thread I'm too lazy to look up right now that provides the hierarchy of trad suit brands, and according to that discussion, Norman Hilton suits are the best by a mile. Then once I found a few, I noticed for myself how well constructed they are.
> 
> Coincidentally, I picked up two Norman Hilton suits just today, in 37L.


At $16.99 apiece, leaving them was wise, in my opinion, even though I would have skipped all the way home and thanked my lucky stars if I had found them in my size. Lots of high-quality things are tough flips, and NH falls into this category. It's a cruel, but necessary, calculus. You have to factor in size, condition, brand and the market, and those things all added together sometimes mean you have to leave some really nice things. I've often found, however, that overpriced stuff lingers and so can be picked up very cheaply as the discounts slice into the cost.


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> . You have to factor in size, condition, brand and the market, and those things all added together sometimes mean you have to leave some really nice things. .


+1 This is the #1 rule of thrifting for flips. 32RR speaks wisdom gained from experience, and I concur based on my own travails. The odds are better overall, than Vegas odds, to make a little bit of profit, BUT you HAVE to educate yourself and stay in tune with the markets IMHO. Otherwise you have a garage full of musty rubbish.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

wwilson said:


> What's to become of these madras trousers?


I think I will be selling them. I can't see myself wearing them. Interested? Shoot me a pm.


----------



## wwilson

Nobleprofessor said:


> I think I will be selling them. I can't see myself wearing them. Interested? Shoot me a pm.


PM sent.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

wwilson said:


> PM sent.


Gah, too late.


----------



## WillBarrett

32rollandrock said:


> At $16.99 apiece, leaving them was wise, in my opinion, even though I would have skipped all the way home and thanked my lucky stars if I had found them in my size. Lots of high-quality things are tough flips, and NH falls into this category. It's a cruel, but necessary, calculus. You have to factor in size, condition, brand and the market, and those things all added together sometimes mean you have to leave some really nice things. I've often found, however, that overpriced stuff lingers and so can be picked up very cheaply as the discounts slice into the cost.


H. Freeman is the same way.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Fiddlermatt said:


> Gah, too late.


No deal yet. Send me a pm


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> No deal yet. Send me a pm


Now's probably a good time to bring this up. Generally speaking, we don't use "PM sent" around here on the theory (one I support) that doing so discourages other would-be takers and thus makes life harder for sellers/donors. Just a reminder (and yes, I know, I did that yesterday on a TD thread, but only as an inside joke/jest that could not be linked to a specific item).


----------



## drlivingston

Found these Alden for Brooks Brothers LHS 763s today for 9.98 - 50%. Gotta love $5 shell! They haven't been introduced to Saphir yet. I will post "after" pics later.

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01143/DSCN0102_zpsfd5594c4.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01143/DSCN0103_zps21dab329.jpg.html


----------



## wwilson

32rollandrock said:


> Now's probably a good time to bring this up. Generally speaking, we don't use "PM sent" around here on the theory (one I support) that doing so discourages other would-be takers and thus makes life harder for sellers/donors. Just a reminder (and yes, I know, I did that yesterday on a TD thread, but only as an inside joke/jest that could not be linked to a specific item).


Duly noted and fully agree.


----------



## CMDC

drlivingston said:


> Found these Alden for Brooks Brothers LHS 763s today for 9.98 - 50%. Gotta love $5 shell! They haven't been introduced to Saphir yet. I will post "after" pics later.
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01143/DSCN0102_zpsfd5594c4.jpg.html
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01143/DSCN0103_zps21dab329.jpg.html


Size??? Please be 10.5D


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Size??? Please be 10.5D


Sorry, 11D... and a roomy 11D at that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Sorry, 11D... and a roomy 11D at that.


I, for one, am glad. I do not need more shoes. The only person gladder than me is Mrs. 32.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I, for one, am glad. I do not need more shoes. The only person gladder than me is Mrs. 32.


Pug you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Pug you!


Peanut would put a curse on you for saying that, but she is exhausted from a hard night of sleeping, so she is napping at the moment...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Sorry, 11D... and a roomy 11D at that.


Does a roomy 11D mean they are too wide for someone who wears an 11.5C?

I had had a pair of Alden full straps in 11D that fit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> Does a roomy 11D mean they are too wide for someone who wears an 11.5C?
> 
> I had had a pair of Alden full straps in 11D that fit.


You, sir, are a shoe whore, and I know one when I see one. The sort who will resort to tongue pads and stretchers and lord knows what other mechanical devices to satisfy your predilections. Get thee to a goodwillery.


----------



## ATL

A little something from Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.'s tailor:


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> You, sir, are a shoe whore, and I know one when I see one. The sort who will resort to tongue pads and stretchers and lord knows what other mechanical devices to satisfy your predilections. Get thee to a goodwillery.


----------



## Acme

leisureclass said:


> Acme: Will those Norman Hilton suits hit the exchange?


Yes, I'll get them listed. I'll get them measured and photographed shortly.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> You, sir, are a shoe whore, and I know one when I see one. The sort who will resort to tongue pads and stretchers and lord knows what other mechanical devices to satisfy your predilections. Get thee to a goodwillery.


i would disagree if I could. I am indeed a shoe whore. I have WAY too many of my own shoes and over 300 that are inventory for selling. I even have many shoes that I know I can never wear, but I just can't bring myself to sell them. For example, I have a vintage pair of Florsheim Longwings that are 13B. But, they are in amazing shape sand they are ARMY GREEN!

I mean come on ARMY GREEN!

I don't know if they started out as green or if they have aged into that color. But, they are great.


----------



## CrazyLarry

When I saw Doc's $5 Shell Aldens, I almost decided not to go thrifting. After all, what could be left in the B'ham stores for me. I'm glad I decided to go. I can't beat $5 Shell Aldens but I did okay. I love it when my favorite thrift store has all clothing for a buck.

1. BB 1818 Madison Navy Jacket + Plastic BB Hanger for $1. 43S. 
2. BB Brooksease Navy Jacket + Ebony JAB Wooden Suit Hanger for $1. 50L.
3. My first thrifted Harris Tweed SC just my size for $5. 42R.

Is it wrong that I'm just as excited about the hangers as I am the SCs?

BB 1818 Madison:


BB Brooksease: 


Harris Tweed from The Lawrence Shop of Cape Code:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> i would disagree if I could. I am indeed a shoe whore. I have WAY too many of my own shoes and over 300 that are inventory for selling. I even have many shoes that I know I can never wear, but I just can't bring myself to sell them. For example, I have a vintage pair of Florsheim Longwings that are 13B. But, they are in amazing shape sand they are ARMY GREEN!
> 
> I mean come on ARMY GREEN!
> 
> I don't know if they started out as green or if they have aged into that color. But, they are great.


I have a pair of those in olive. What's your point? BTW, are you sure those aren't shell? Looks possible to me...


----------



## wwilson

So I have an interview in Birmingham (Homewood) tomorrow and I feel obligated to visit at least one thrift store on the way home ...need some advice from the locals for a quick drive-by...


----------



## drlivingston

If coming from Auburn, are you coming straight up 280 or are you dropping down to Montgomery and coming up I-65?


----------



## Peak and Pine

CrazyLarry said:


> Harris Tweed from The Lawrence Shop of Cape Code:


Ah a beautiful little-known spot south of me here in New England, but you have to know the password to get in.


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> If coming from Auburn, are you coming straight up 280 or are you dropping down to Montgomery and coming up I-65?


I'll be coming straight up 280 to Embassy Suites...where I was stuck during the most massive snow storm in the world!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I have a pair of those in olive. What's your point? BTW, are you sure those aren't shell? Looks possible to me...


They have very light fine lines of creases. So, I don't think they are shell. But, I'm not certain


----------



## Acme

CrazyLarry said:


> Is it wrong that I'm just as excited about the hangers as I am the SCs?


No, it's not wrong. And opening up a sport coat to find a Loro Piana label is always fun. Especially when it's Brooks Brothers. Especially when it says 100% cashmere.


----------



## Odradek

Just picked up 7 ties, which may have been a mistake.

3 by Carnaval de Venise.










Pink one on left by Lanvin of Paris.
Centre on by Jonelle. (Brand new, no tags).
Red on on right with camels by Austin Reed.










And, for the real trads....

The brand is Ascot and it's made in Germany.
BNWT


----------



## CrazyLarry

wwilson said:


> So I have an interview in Birmingham (Homewood) tomorrow and I feel obligated to visit at least one thrift store on the way home ...need some advice from the locals for a quick drive-by...


One suggestion (if I looked at the map correctly) is to take Valley Avenue and cut across to Greensprings Highway. There are 3 thrift stores on Greensprings within a mile from each other: Goodwill, Mission Possible, and Salvation Army.

https://www.thethriftshopper.com/city/Birmingham/AL/1.htm


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> I'll be coming straight up 280 to Embassy Suites...where I was stuck during the most massive snow storm in the world!


Well, if you have to be snowed in somewhere, it's nice to be snowed in with a hotel that has a Ruth's Chris Steak House (which they will deliver to your room )



CrazyLarry said:


> One suggestion (if I looked at the map correctly) is to take Valley Avenue and cut across to Greensprings Highway. There are 3 thrift stores on Greensprings within a mile from each other: Goodwill, Mission Possible, and Salvation Army.
> 
> https://www.thethriftshopper.com/city/Birmingham/AL/1.htm


Coming up hwy. 280, make sure to stop at Vapor thrift store. It is about 1 mile up on the right past the mountain you cross coming into Birmingham. Don't even bother with Goodwill (They are not near as nice as where you are from). The Salvation Army is hit or miss. If you catch them when they are putting out shoes, you can maybe get some Allen Edmonds. Out of the three, you are most likely to have luck at Mission Possible. Try to get there between 9-10am when everything in the store is 25% off.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> They have very light fine lines of creases. So, I don't think they are shell. But, I'm not certain


Upon further review, the left shoe appears creased in a non-shell way, so never mind. But nice nonetheless.


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> Don't even bother with Goodwill (They are not near as nice as where you are from).


Me and my $3.99 AEs take great umbrage to that comment. Thrifted 20 minutes ago from that GW. Yes, it is a pit and yes SCs and suits are overpriced but there is still a jewel to be found once in awhile - not that these shoes are jewels.


----------



## Reuben

Nice little karmic "keep up the good work" from a thrift store hit on the way back from a couple errands:









NWT, made in America chocolate lab critter shorts in a size I haven't worn since middle school. No vanity sizing here, either, and they fit perfectly.


----------



## shadoman

Odradek said:


> Just picked up 7 ties, which may have been a mistake.


Good ties are NEVER a mistake.


----------



## Topsider

shadoman said:


> Good ties are NEVER a mistake.


I agree, but those aren't good ties...


----------



## halbydurzell

Decent scores. AE Woodtsock's and PRL, made in Italy wool trousers. Someone would have probably snapped those up but they stocked them according to the Italian size so the tag says much, much bigger than they actually are.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Great thrifting day with a grail find. 
Navy camel hair, from a local, defunct men's shop, blue blazer with Ben Silver buttons from my university 
Brown camel hair with patch pockets
Like new brown Harris tweed cap with ear flaps


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found two harris Tweeds, a Woolrich shearling (faux) vest, a very vintage crocodile (moc croc) carry on type bag, and some other stuff I can't remember. 

Here's one of the Harris Tweeds: 



Just so you don't think it's all Brags, I was at an estate sale and found the nicest top coat. It was cashmere and mink in a camel color. 1960's vintage. They wanted $75. I thought about while I looked in the other bedroom. I decided it was worth it and when I went back to get someone was carrying it off. I followed and they went right to the front and bought it!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I can't believe I forgot the Brooks Brothers Brooksgate 3R2 SC. It is a heavy but very soft wool. It's not flannel, it must be a heavy worsted wool. 



And something that really intrigues me. It's a Rogers Peet 3/2 SC 






There is no tag with the material description. It is SUPER soft. So, I think it has some cashmere in it. I REALLY wish it was a lot larger, so I could wear it.


----------



## drlivingston

Professor, you are killing me. Go to Home Depot and get an outlet cover to go over that naked outlet in your pictures.


----------



## Duvel

Professor, what are the sizes, and are you selling any of this?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Professor, what are the sizes, and are you selling any of this?


They will probably all be for sale at some point.

BB is a 41 Long (according to the tag)

the Rogers Peet is 46L (?) 24 chest 32 BOC

AND I JUST REALIZED THE ROGERS PEET IS A SACK!

The Harris Tweed (Elmsdale for Town and Country) is a 44L (?) 23 p2p and 32.5 length


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Professor, you are killing me. Go to Home Depot and get a outlet cover to go over that naked outlet in your pictures.


LOL, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Professor, you are killing me. Go to Home Depot and get a outlet cover to go over that naked outlet in your pictures.


Someone pointed it out to me a long time ago. I usually crop it out of the pics I put on ebay. The sad thing is I have the outlet cover in the shed.


----------



## drlivingston

ugh... AN outlet cover... (I failed Grammar 101.)


----------



## wwilson

Well, I didn't get to thrift in the 'ham this afternoon...spent my time pondering at the 346 store in Leeds the eventually hauling it to the BB store at the Summit for a new madras shirt and a new bowtie(my first!) I had some reward and birthday bucks from their credit card...pics tomorrow


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> Well, I didn't get to thrift in the 'ham this afternoon...spent my time pondering at the 346 store in Leeds the eventually hauling it to the BB store at the Summit for a new madras shirt and a new bowtie(my first!) I had some reward and birthday bucks from their credit card...pics tomorrow


You should have walked the few steps from the BB store in Leeds to the Allen Edmonds factory store. Very nice!


----------



## wwilson

I stopped by and got a catalog and shoe horn from Earl.


----------



## Odradek

Topsider said:


> I agree, but those aren't good ties...


That's what I mean.
Should never have gone there.

So rare to ever see good ties round here. I should just give up on that quest.


----------



## shadoman

Topsider said:


> I agree, but those aren't good ties...





Odradek said:


> That's what I mean.
> Should never have gone there.
> 
> So rare to ever see good ties round here. I should just give up on that quest.


The Lanvin isn't too bad... and the doggies are cute.
The rest aren't really my style, but then I've made the same mistake before...


----------



## Odradek

shadoman said:


> The Lanvin isn't too bad... and the doggies are cute.
> The rest aren't really my style, but then I've made the same mistake before...


Exactly.
None are my style but thought the dogs might be worth flipping, especially as they are BNWT, and maybe the Lanvin too.
The "Carnaval de Venise" ones I mistook for another Venice Carnival tie I'd sold for a good profit a few months back.

But seriously, the thrift shops of England are a desert for quality ties. 80% of what you find is M&S.


----------



## Monocle

Picked up a Beeyootyful vintage LE Shetland for the exchange. Also, a couple of Carhartt flannels, the older thick-nap variety they don't seem to make anymore.


----------



## Hitch

Nice Norm Thompson tweed, with a nice moth hole...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found a three piece brooks brothers sack, but it had quite a few holes. So, I didn't buy it. 

But, I did find a BB corduroy suit, the BB wash and wear suit (with a small stain sure hope it comes out), a glen plaid sack suit, and a pinstripe 3/2 Sack (Huntington was the brand I believe). All these suits came from the same person. 

I also found


----------



## Reuben

Biggest blues today was a very nice Marine Corps emblematic by Brooks Brothers that someone'd done a little home surgery on to make a 1.5" skinny tie. If there's any vets out there who'd want it anyway, maybe to make a bow tie or to try and return it to a reasonable width, let me know and I can swing by Tuesday and send it off to you.

Brag of the day is this sweet linen/cotton plaid jacket, bemberg lined and a dang near perfect fit, for $3.20 at Salvation Army:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Reuben said:


> Brag of the day is this sweet linen/cotton plaid jacket, bemberg lined and a dang near perfect fit, for $3.20 at Salvation Army:


Is this jacket for you or for resale? If it's for you, maybe remove the pocket flaps?


----------



## Reuben

Peak and Pine said:


> Is this jacket for you or for resale? If it's for you, maybe remove the pocket flaps?


With this good a fit, definitely for the personal collection. I'm not sure why I'd remove the pocket flaps though, that'd seem about as out of place as peak lapels on such a casual jacket. What's your thinking there?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Nobleprofessor said:


> And something that really intrigues me. It's a Rogers Peet 3/2 SC


When I was a kid in Manhattan (18, that's a kid) I used to stare in the window of Rogers Peet thinking someday I'd have the balls to go in and the money to go with them. But they shuttered before I ever climbed that hill. Have collected a half-dozen RP pieces over the years, one's a coat with tails, another's a Chesterfield. I could have really used the tail coat back then tho, NYC was full of us Holden Caulfields prancing about. The coat you're showing is from the 60s.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Reuben said:


> I'm not sure why I'd remove the pocket flaps though, that'd seem about as out of place as peak lapels on such a casual jacket. What's your thinking there?


 Glad you like your new-to-you jacket, good find. Look carefully at those flaps tho. The maker didn't bother to line up the pattern. That's a stand-out with a pattern that bold, not a good stand out. But do as you wish, just sayin'.


----------



## Reuben

Peak and Pine said:


> Glad you like your new-to-you jacket, good find. Look carefully at those flaps tho. The maker didn't bother to line up the pattern. That's a stand-out with a pattern that bold, not a good stand out. But do as you wish, just sayin'.


That's all but inevitable in a darted, patterned jacket. They've actually done a pretty good job of lining the flap up with the largest piece of fabric if you take a look.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Peak and Pine said:


> When I was a kid in Manhattan (18, that's a kid) I used to stare in the window of Rogers Peet thinking someday I'd have the balls to go in and the money to go with them. But they shuttered before I ever climbed that hill. Have collected a half-dozen RP pieces over the years, one's a coat with tails, another's a Chesterfield. I could have really used the tail coat back then tho, NYC was full of us Holden Caulfields prancing about. The coat you're showing is from the 60s.


I thought it was either 50's or 60's. Is it the skinny lapels? I don't know much about RP, so I'm glad to hear about your love of the Co. Now, I need to figure out what it's made of. It MUCH too soft to be only wool. It might be wool and cashmere. Or just cashmere. But, I'm just speculating because I don't know enough about cashmere to be certain.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Reuben said:


> That's all but inevitable in a darted, patterned jacket. They've actually done a pretty good job of lining the flap up with the largest piece of fabric if you take a look.


My bad. You're absolutely right. Once that flap is straightened/pressed it should line up fairly well with the fabric beneath and since darts start at the top of the lower pockets of course the pattern is going to be pulled at that point as well as as it continues up. Sorry about that (couldn't find an a-hole smiley).


----------



## Reuben

Peak and Pine said:


> My bad. You're absolutely right. Once that flap is straightened/pressed it should line up fairly well with the fabric beneath and since darts start at the top of the lower pockets of course the pattern is going to be pulled at that point as well as as it continues up. Sorry about that (couldn't find an a-hole smiley).


I'm not sure i'd ever want to see a smiley's a-hole :crazy:

And no worries, it's an understandable mistake. I wish it'd been an undarted sack, but the shoulders are nice and natural, the shell and lining are quite lightweight, and I did buy it from a thrift store for less than the price of a gallon of gas after all.


----------



## DLW

I decided to stop by the thrift after work today and stumbled upon 10 ties. I read the name Hermes I jumped and said yes. Now, for the real lesson, have I been bitten by the counterfeit bug or are these genuine ties. 


I found an old thread where Dr Livingston supplied a picture of the thread loop. I have been able to find the loop on seven of the ties, two of the ties I’m not sure, and one I believe there isn’t one. All ties have the horse and carriage w/man tie keeper. Only one has the inscription Hermes-Paris under the tie keeper logo (the one I believe there is no loop) and the lining of that tie has H’s where the others don’t. All the ties except the one with the H’s on the lining has a four digit number as well a the logo again on the small blade of the tie.

All the ties, except the one with the H’s the silk feels like a scarf.

The one with the H’s is a heavy silk.


I apologize this post is so long winded and hope it’s understandable.


----------



## drlivingston

Some real... some fake... that's all part of the fun! Don't let the words "Hermes Paris" under the carriage scare you. They actually put that on some of the non-figural and non-pattern ties (the heavier silk ones). I am not saying that all of them are authentic. I am just pointing out a couple of observations. As you mentioned, the inner thread loop is important. The twill on an authentic Hermes, position wise, will run from approximately 11 oclock to 5 oclock. You have some great looking ties there. Enjoy!


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. The only one that I would have a question about is the last one. The others are clearly the real deal. The last one might also but I haven't had much experience with the non-print variety of Hermes. These clearly came from the same guy so if someone's willing to spring for 9 authentic ones, hard to see why you'd also get a fake.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> In addition to my second patchwork tweed jacket recently acquired from eBay, I found a second Tango by Max Raab oxford fun shirt while dropping off a couple bags of donations:


If you come across another fun shirt and the sleeves end up being too short for you, give me a holler.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> If you come across another fun shirt and the sleeves end up being too short for you, give me a holler.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Honestly, I was planning on sending this one your way when I found it. Then I tried it on.


----------



## Duvel

GW finds: light-blue LE drifter crewneck and LE cuffed cordurory trousers.


----------



## wacolo

Tweed McVay said:


> I decided to stop by the thrift after work today and stumbled upon 10 ties. I read the name Hermes I jumped and said yes. Now, for the real lesson, have I been bitten by the counterfeit bug or are these genuine ties.





CMDC said:


> ^Nice. The only one that I would have a question about is the last one. The others are clearly the real deal. The last one might also but I haven't had much experience with the non-print variety of Hermes. These clearly came from the same guy so if someone's willing to spring for 9 authentic ones, hard to see why you'd also get a fake.


Agree with CMDC. All are real. The red label is probably from the 1980's tough to say on the others. I have sold 3 of the woven Hermes over the years and they all went for great money. Also they are the only Hermes you will see with anything on the tipping. I have handled fake woven Hermes ties and none bothered to put the "H" on the tipping. Great find!


----------



## wacolo

Just in time for the end of summer....


----------



## Acme

^That is the best madras shirt ever, Wacolo.


----------



## Duvel

I'm not sure about the buttons... . 

Kidding!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Ok this is not trad at all. It's pure 1970's. It's a wine colored tuxedo! NEW WITH TAGS! 40L


----------



## Duvel

Help. Bad prom night flashback... .


----------



## wacolo

Did the bowtie come with it, or was that just a lucky accident?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

wacolo said:


> Did the bowtie come with it, or was that just a lucky accident?


Oddly that was just a happy accident. I bought the bow tie at an estate sale a while ago.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Help. Bad prom night flashback... .


that made me laugh out loud. If I was having a prom night flashback it would have looked more like this:

except for the beard! Who has a beard in High school?


----------



## Peak and Pine

...because, unless that's you, and I doubt that because you've said you are a size 50, that's a wedding picture from the 80s. Besides, Prom Night is usually at night. (I believe that to be the much maligned Pontiac Fiero along side which they're standing.)


----------



## DLW

Gentlemen your input is graciously appreciated on the Hermes ties.

I returned to the thrift this evening, as there was another tie whose name I was unsure about, Brioni. I had read the name here in this thread somewhere about one n vs. two n’s. Googled luxury ties, wrote down the name and here is the tie. I sure it’s from the same man. There is one tie left, an Ermenegildo Zegna that I left behind because, it was the only tie of the group that had any stains, it has two slight stains. Would it behoove me to go back pick it up in addition and take a chance with dry cleaning?


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Is that a seven fold? Serious score!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Peak and Pine said:


> ...because, unless that's you, and I doubt that because you've said you are a size 50, that's a wedding picture from the 80s. Besides, Prom Night is usually at night. (I believe that to be the much maligned Pontiac Fiero along side which they're standing.)


It is definitely not me. I said it would be like this. That might be a wedding, it might be prom. I had several friends who wore tails to their prom. I know when I picked up my prom date (in my Oldsmobile Toronado) it was light outside.

As as to the Fiero, you are correct. I wanted one in high school, but we couldn't afford one. I had friends who had them and they really were terrible cars especially in the early years.


----------



## DLW

Fiddlermatt said:


> Is that a seven fold? Serious score!


 Honestly, I don't know. I feel it is by the touch, but I'm not sure.
I've felt some before but that was a while ago. The only ties I really

deal with are Brooks Brothers, Lands End regimental etc.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I own a tux like that. Navy, with the piping. There's velvet somewhere in there, too.

I'm saving for a very wild party.

That said, I admire anybody who rents tails to _match _the Fiero, though I'm disappointed the t-tops are still up. With that much hairspray, what is there to lose?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I own a tux like that. Navy, with the piping. There's velvet somewhere in there, too.
> 
> I'm saving for a very wild party.
> 
> That said, I admire anybody who rents tails to _match _the Fiero, though I'm disappointed the t-tops are still up. With that much hairspray, what is there to lose?


This tux I found isn't as nice as yours if you have velvet!  this one is pure petroleum by product polyester!

I have aver forgotten whether the Fiero had t tops. I was very jealous of my high school classmates that drove a Oldsmobile Cutlass, or Buick Regal with T-tops!


----------



## drlivingston

In my *******-ier days, a friend and I actually tried cow tipping in a Fiero almost identical to that one. #epicfail


----------



## style417

I mentioned some of this over in the August thread, but thought I'd mention it here, as you folks have become a bad influence on me! LOL

I don't stop too often at our local GW as it's usually more miss than hit, but I figured I'd take a quick look yesterday as I was in the area. Saturdays are usually not a great day as a lot has been picked over. I checked through the suit/SC area (which is very small in this store), but there was nothing of interest.

They were having a 1/2 price sale on selected men's shirts, however I found nothing with the magic pink tag (the cashier told me those went -fast-, I'm not surprised). I check the L and XL area as I generally find stuff in both areas (I wear a 17.5x33/34). I found 2 must-iron BB OCBDs in pink and green, a LE super soft poplin cotton button-down in rust check, and a RL Yarmouth blue uni stripe pinpoint ox. The LE is marked as wrinkle-resistant, but doesn't have that plastic feel that some do thankfully. All in all a pretty good day.


----------



## drlivingston

Tweed McVay said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I feel it is by the touch, but I'm not sure.
> I've felt some before but that was a while ago. The only ties I really
> deal with are Brooks Brothers, Lands End regimental etc.


The Brioni is a beautiful tie. As far as the stained Zegna, leave it. It's not worth it unless it is just a surface spot that be brushed away. NEVER dry clean a tie (even if the directions indicate that it is possible). 99% of dry cleaners will flatten the tie out and ruin the rolled edge. It's better to just thrift another tie. lol


----------



## wacolo

Tweed McVay said:


> Gentlemen your input is graciously appreciated on the Hermes ties.
> 
> I returned to the thrift this evening, as there was another tie whose name I was unsure about, Brioni. I had read the name here in this thread somewhere about one n vs. two n's.


You might be thinking of Borrelli.
_*Good Borrelli*_

*Not-so-Good Borrelli*


----------



## Topsider

Now this is GTH. 


Lilly Pulitzer lime green hopsack blazer, for $6.99 at GW. The lining is the best part.


----------



## DLW

Will the Nobleprofessor, with his knowledge of Cole Haan Shoes, or any other member please advise. I found these shoes several weeks ago, haven't done much with them restoration wise, as I feel I might do some damage. Green label (thank NP for the knowledge) crafted in Maine, USA under the name. I believe the shoes are nubuck and never been worn. There is no wear to the soles, not even one toe imprint in either inside foot bed. There only are water spots. The best way to describe the spots is a fire sprinkler system went off and the shoes where left on the shelf to dry. I've been using a suede eraser on the spots and is removed some of them. I just nerves I'll ruin them. I've read use Kiwi cleaner to this site nubuck can be cleaned with slightly soapy warm water. Any insights? Cole Haan has a restoration service has anyone used the service?

I apologize if I have been taking up a lot of time in this thread. I've had so many questions since I joined but wouldn't ask since I didn't have a camera to illustrate. I finally purchased one. If you would please, bear with my questions and me.


----------



## DLW

Topsider said:


> Now this is GTH.
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer lime green hopsack blazer, for $6.99 at GW. The lining is the best part.


What a great find. Can't beat the price. GW didn't google that lable.


----------



## drlivingston

That is an awesome find, Topsider!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tweed McVay said:


> Will the Nobleprofessor, with his knowledge of Cole Haan Shoes, or any other member please advise. I found these shoes several weeks ago, haven't done much with them restoration wise, as I feel I might do some damage. Green label (thank NP for the knowledge) crafted in Maine, USA under the name. I believe the shoes are nubuck and never been worn. There is no wear to the soles, not even one toe imprint in either inside foot bed. There only are water spots. The best way to describe the spots is a fire sprinkler system went off and the shoes where left on the shelf to dry. I've been using a suede eraser on the spots and is removed some of them. I just nerves I'll ruin them. I've read use Kiwi cleaner to this site nubuck can be cleaned with slightly soapy warm water. Any insights? Cole Haan has a restoration service has anyone used the service?
> 
> I apologize if I have been taking up a lot of time in this thread. I've had so many questions since I joined but wouldn't ask since I didn't have a camera to illustrate. I finally purchased one. If you would please, bear with my questions and me.


the Cole Haan restoration service won't help with that. Are you planning to sell them? I don't know that the tiny spots would make much difference. I'm certainly not expert on cleaning suede. Have you tried the suede eraser? It's like an eraser and it sort if scrubs the suede. It probably just raises the nap where you can see the spots. If you are keeping them, I would just say to wear them and enjoy them. They will never be as clean as they are now.

I think they are very nice! What size are they?


----------



## DLW

Nobleprofessor said:


> the Cole Haan restoration service won't help with that. Are you planning to sell them? I don't know that the tiny spots would make much difference. I'm certainly not expert on cleaning suede. Have you tried the suede eraser? It's like an eraser and it sort if scrubs the suede. It probably just raises the nap where you can see the spots. If you are keeping them, I would just say to wear them and enjoy them. They will never be as clean as they are now.
> 
> I think they are very nice! What size are they?


Yes, I have been using an eraser, Some where I stated that in my wordy post. It's the different cleaners I've read about that worry me. I feel they will leave me worse off stain wise, Guess I've read to many horror stories. They are a 10D/my size.


----------



## Reuben

Tweed McVay said:


> Yes, I have been using an eraser, Some where I stated that in my wordy post. It's the different cleaners I've read about that worry me. I feel they will leave me worse off stain wise, Guess I've read to many horror stories. They are a 10D/my size.


Keep 'em and wear 'em, they'll get knocked around enough that you won't even notice the stains after a couple dozen wears. Though if the stains are going to bother you regardless, send 'em my way.


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> Keep 'em and wear 'em, they'll get knocked around enough that you won't even notice the stains after a couple dozen wears. Though if the stains are going to bother you regardless, send 'em my way.


Straight from my brain to Reuben's post. - I was going to say, you have a little work ahead of you to wear this color shoe and NOT get something on them that is going to be at least a little harder to remove. I think they look great as they are, if YOU are the wearer. Maybe not for a flip. There is a pair of bucks I've been eyeing at a local thrift for a month, that no one has claimed because they have a slight dingy spot here and there, so if they are still there when I go back, I'm going to snag them.......after they give me half-off.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Tweed McVay, why not take them to a cobbler? He might be able to get them clean, or at least cleaner. 

You can then wear them knowing you've done your best.


----------



## ATL

Topsider said:


> Now this is GTH.
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer lime green hopsack blazer, for $6.99 at GW. The lining is the best part.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> If I found that, I might be tempted to consign it. Not apples to apples, but check it:


----------



## ATL

Two summery RLPLs. A little dirty, but should clean up nicely. A shame they're way too big.


----------



## Reuben

ATL said:


> If I found that, I might be tempted to consign it. Not apples to apples, but check it:


Seems more like apples to rutabagas. There's a big difference between having the Lilly Pulitzer print as the lining and having it as the shell.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

BB Corduroy Suit 43R 3/2 Sack 

perfect for Fall! 



Huntington Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> Seems more like apples to rutabagas...


One day, a member worked in the word "rutabaga" into an AAAC thread, and it wasn't describing the color of a suit.. Reub ftw :icon_cheers:


----------



## L-feld

Nobleprofessor said:


> BB Corduroy Suit 43R 3/2 Sack
> 
> perfect for Fall!
> 
> Huntington Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack


As I recall, you are not a 43r. How much are you looking to sell that puppy for?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Seems more like apples to rutabagas. There's a big difference between having the Lilly Pulitzer print as the lining and having it as the shell.


Unfortunately, Reuben is right. It's the loud prints on the outside that command the premium prices. I sold a NWT Pulitzer colorful madras sport coat for $225. Conversely, I sold a pair of bright fish print pants with several stains for almost $200. People will shell out big bucks for the colorful crazy patterns.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

L-feld said:


> As I recall, you are not a 43r. How much are you looking to sell that puppy for?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not sure yet. By the way, the glen plaid is a 44R.


----------



## L-feld

Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm not sure yet. By the way, the glen plaid is a 44R.


Well, when you have some measurements and a price together, please drop me a line!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Unfortunately, Reuben is right. It's the loud prints on the outside that command the premium prices. I sold a NWT Pulitzer colorful madras sport coat for $225. Conversely, I sold a pair of bright fish print pants with several stains for almost $200. People will shell out big bucks for the colorful crazy patterns.


I'm not sure I understand that for every print for men's pants, but I'd consider paying that much for a pair of the bulldog print pants I stumbled across a while back, only in my size.


----------



## Topsider

Yeah, it's a $200-300 item on eBay.


----------



## Acme

Reuben said:


> Seems more like apples to rutabagas. There's a big difference between having the Lilly Pulitzer print as the lining and having it as the shell.


Testify, Brother Reuben!


----------



## adoucett

Finally after what seemed like a eons long jacket drought... I find this

A really sweet 1818 _cotton_ hounds-tooth with elbow patches.

It's a size smaller than I usually wear, but I think if I have the sleeves let out a tad it could work.

It is rather slim through the chest, but there's also a decent amount of fabric (at least 1-2") at the inner seams. Could this be let out by a tailor? Would this be a feasible idea? Will post fit-pics later today as I found this on a quick trip while at work :rolleyes2:


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I couldn't believe that I actually found a couple of BB jackets in our local small-town GW. Sizes were not marked, but they fit me like a circus tent. Damn. I'm not a flipper so I left them for some lucky larger fellow.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I found 7 pairs of Lucchese cowboy boots! 

It was at one of those small church run thrift stores. Apparently, someone donated a BUNCH of Lucchese boots and the folks at the store knew what they had. They sold a bunch that were new for $119. When I got there they had 7 pair left priced between $55 and $69. But, they were having a half off price sale the next week. So, I negotiated a deal to buy them all if they would give me a deal. 

6 came from the same man and are all 10.5EE or 11EE, one is new, 4 are like new and one pair has average wear. The seventh pair must have been a different person because they fit me. 11.5 Narrow and look they were worn 3-4 times. They are DARK chocolate brown and have moc toe stitching on them. Really interesting! 

I had to pay more than I EVER have paid at a thrift store. But, I think Lucchese boots will do very well on ebay. 

If you love Lucchese boots and wear 10.5-11EE, PM me!


----------



## sskim3

adoucett said:


> Finally after what seemed like a eons long jacket drought... I find this
> 
> A really sweet 1818 _cotton_ hounds-tooth with elbow patches.
> 
> It's a size smaller than I usually wear, but I think if I have the sleeves let out a tad it could work.
> 
> It is rather slim through the chest, but there's also a decent amount of fabric (at least 1-2") at the inner seams. Could this be let out by a tailor? Would this be a feasible idea? Will post fit-pics later today as I found this on a quick trip while at work :rolleyes2:


It depends on how much you love the jacket. The tailor I used to do this did a fantastic job letting the jacket out. It cost me $100 to let out the jacket and shorten the sleeves. For me, it was worth it because I really liked the jacket and it was still cheaper than buying new.

The only thing you need to worry about is if the 1-2" of fabric has the same color as the rest of the jacket. I have heard that sometimes the colors fade and the fabric that will be exposed could be darker.


----------



## gamma68

I had a surprising haul of cool items and a curiosity today:



(L-R): Brooks Brothers makers, woven in England; Charles Tyrwhitt red plain woven tie, NWT and in plastic; Lands' End, made in USA.



(L-R): BB makers, woven in England; Graham & Gunn Ltd., paisley and pheasants, ancient madder, made in England; Hermes.





(L-R): BB makers, woven in England; unbranded silk formalwear, made in USA; Barneys New York, made in Italy.



(L-R): Barneys New York, made in Italy; unbranded silk; Saks Fifth Avenue formalwear, all silk.

The Saks bow tie is a curiosity to me. At first glance, it appears to be a reversible. But on closer examination, the reverse of the red end is striped at its edge with black in the center. I've not seen one like this before. Can anyone shed light on this?



Lastly, a vintage Banana Republic utility vest. Not sure if it's really called a safari vest, fishing vest or something different. This is from the days before BR moved away from its safari-wear roots and into the mall. Loads of pockets; snap, zip and velcro closures, buckle-back waist, and a rear game pocket. Fits me like a glove, but I'm not into hunting/fishing. Still, far too cool to leave behind:


----------



## Hitch

More than two years after learning some of what to look for I happened across my first pair of Bill's khakis. There are marked M2, wow, I have towels thinner that this stuff. Also lucked into a shetland by McGeorge, nice oatmeal .


----------



## Monocle

/\ Lemme know about those pheasants Gamma... I tried to quote you in Tapatalk, but the app failed me.

And btw - I used to buy Banana Republic from that old Safari catalog back in the day. I was obsessed with them for about a year. They had the softest striped poplin BD shirts on the planet.


----------



## adoucett

Came across a trove of hardcore trad ties today:

All from the Yale Co-op and Harvard Co-op with a couple other small New Haven shops represented as well.

I assume these are from the 1960's and the "Take Ivy" days - very, very narrow, maybe 2.5" at most. Unlined tips and _very_ light construction.

These had all been well loved, over many years, and there wasn't a tie without some sort of reason to talk me out of buying it. The issues were minor (mainly, fading) however and if I were curating an exhibit rather than hoping to wear/flip them, I would have bought them in a heartbeat. If anyone really wants these, I can try to get them for you- I found 12 so far.

But, I present to you the following:


----------



## Reuben

If those were just a little wider, 3" even, I'd be all over you for the green with red and the blue with green ones, they're beautiful. I wonder if they'd be convertible into bow ties . . .


----------



## Orgetorix

How long are those ties? The construction on many of them is very reminiscent of '30s ties.


----------



## adoucett

As far as I could tell they were regular length, at least somewhere in the proximity of ~57" but I didn't measure them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Burberry "Relaxed" SC linen and cotton unstructured. I have never seen one like this: 



And BB 3/2 orphaned Suit Coat. I thought it was poplin when I first saw it. Unfortunately, it's poly wood blend.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found this Pendleton Country Traditionals from pre 1964 (no Woolmark). And it is Cotton and wool blend. I have seen pendletons that were much newer that were not all wool, but I have never seen an old one. 



I also found a NEW BB GoldenFleece Denim shirt:


----------



## sskim3

Nobleprofessor said:


> Burberry "Relaxed" SC linen and cotton unstructured. I have never seen one like this:
> 
> And BB 3/2 orphaned Suit Coat. I thought it was poplin when I first saw it. Unfortunately, it's poly wood blend.


Man that coat is pretty. What are the measurements???


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Sorry, that denim shirt is not Golden Fleece, it's 346 outlet garb.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

sskim3 said:


> Man that coat is pretty. What are the measurements???


Tag says 44R

chest 24.5

sleeve 24.5 (there is at least 2 inches extra to lengthen sleeve)

shoulder 19.5

31.5 length

it has dual side vents, but they are small.

It isn't totally unstructured. It has very minimal construction.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Sorry, that denim shirt is not Golden Fleece, it's 346 outlet garb.


my mistake. It has the GF logo, but you are correct it is 346.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> How long are those ties? The construction on many of them is very reminiscent of '30s ties.





adoucett said:


> As far as I could tell they were regular length, at least somewhere in the proximity of ~57" but I didn't measure them.


I bet Org is probably thinking along the same lines as myself. I doubt any of those ties will measure 57" (granted, I could be wrong). Many years ago, ties were in the 53-55" range.


----------



## sskim3

Nobleprofessor said:


> Tag says 44R
> 
> chest 24.5
> 
> sleeve 24.5 (there is at least 2 inches extra to lengthen sleeve)
> 
> shoulder 19.5
> 
> 31.5 length
> 
> it has dual side vents, but they are small.
> 
> It isn't totally unstructured. It has very minimal construction.


 im never gonna fit that.... wish it was a 40S great jacket though!


----------



## wwilson

Top row of the shoe rack, I see a vintage LL Bean beefroll penny in very good condition, appears to be my size, Made in Maine...It fits! I reach up and grab its partner...no, wait, that's not it's partner it's a cheap copy...No Left Shoe To Be Found!!!Foiled Again!


----------



## Monocle

/\ Counselor, I think that Pendleton is last 30 years. Pre 64 would have a small single dark blue label with the old Font. Also not 100% sure, but I believe the Country Traditionals trademark inception was 1980's. "Sir Pendleton" was around however. You may check Trademarkia to be sure. Just dog-piling.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> /\ Counselor, I think that Pendleton is last 30 years. Pre 64 would have a small single dark blue label with the old Font. Also not 100% sure, but I believe the Country Traditionals trademark inception was 1980's. "Sir Pendleton" was around however. You may check Trademarkia to be sure. Just dog-piling.


i was just basing my date on the fact that it didn't have a Woolmark. I thought if it was wool, it had to have a Woolmark at least post 1964. But, maybe if it only a certain percentage of wool, it doesn't have it.

Either way, it's a cool Pendleton. But, WAY too small for me.


----------



## Monocle

I think Vintage Fashion Guild has a label guide, though how accurate it is, I don't know. Pendleton is one of those entities that can throw you a curve every once in a while, with their labels.


----------



## drlivingston

Someone in Birmingham is purging Nicky ties again. In the past week I have picked up a total of 28 NWOT from 3 different stores.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Someone in Birmingham is purging Nicky ties again. In the past week I have picked up a total of 28 NWOT from 3 different stores.


Who, I wonder?


----------



## Acme

^Whoever it is, he should save himself the effort and just call Doc to come pick them up. :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> ^Whoever it is, he should save himself the effort and just call Doc to come pick them up. :biggrin:


Don't deny me the thrill of the hunt! :biggrin: If someone gives you something special, it is a gift. However, if you find the special something, it is a treasure!


----------



## DLW

Got the blues today, when I found and left behind these three 3/2 roll at the thrift. None of them my size, all came from Van Boven’s Men’s Shop. Two say Southwick, one Harris Tweed. Only one had a size tag so I assume they are all a 38 by the tag. Is a 38T an old terminology for 38L?


----------



## Topsider

Tweed McVay said:


> Is a 38T an old terminology for 38L?


Yes. "T" = "tall."


----------



## leisureclass

Those are beautiful, how long were they?


----------



## DLW

This is just an aprox off the top of my head as I only measured one and didn't write it down. 18" shoulders, 21 1/2 ap/ap, 20 across middle button, 32 lg from btm clr


----------



## CMDC

Those are great and I'd think they'd be flippable, even being a Long. I've found that Harris Tweed 3/2 sacks are quite rare and that last Southwick is fantastic.


----------



## leisureclass

I agree with CMDC, but am also angry that they're very close to my size but now quite right...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tweed McVay said:


> Got the blues today, when I found and left behind these three 3/2 roll at the thrift. None of them my size, all came from Van Boven's Men's Shop. Two say Southwick, one Harris Tweed. Only one had a size tag so I assume they are all a 38 by the tag. Is a 38T an old terminology for 38L?


This would not a blues for me. I would be bragging! Those are great finds. Buy them and flip them!


----------



## gaseousclay

Not really a brag but I picked up a NWT Wolverine Bryce vest for $19.99. I know it's more than what I should pay for a thrifted item but I liked it so nabbed it since fall is around the corner.


----------



## drlivingston

I was looking through some of my older stuff and found a pair of great condition early 80's Fred Perry Etonic tennis shoes in white leather with blue trim.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I forgot I found this OCBD the other day. I didn't buy it, but if anybody wants it, I can go back and get it. They wanted $5


----------



## Orgetorix

L-R: Canali, Canali, Canali, Canali, Hickey Freeman, Zegna, Zegna, Zegna, Versace

All $3.75 each, all recent.


----------



## dkoernert

Is that pink one in the middle a gren or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not that I've ever found one, but thanks for reminding me how horrifically ugly anything by Versace is.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> L-R: Canali, Canali, Canali, Canali, Hickey Freeman, Zegna, Zegna, Zegna, Versace
> 
> All $3.75 each, all recent.


Beautiful Ties!


----------



## Orgetorix

dkoernert said:


> Is that pink one in the middle a gren or do my eyes deceive me?


It's either a gren garza fina or something close to it.



32rollandrock said:


> Not that I've ever found one, but thanks for reminding me how horrifically ugly anything by Versace is.


Hey, I sell Robert Graham shirts, too. Money is beautiful.


----------



## AlanC

Right pleased with this find yesterday:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Hey, I sell Robert Graham shirts, too. Money is beautiful.


I also plead guilty.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> It's either a gren garza fina or something close to it.
> 
> Hey, I sell Robert Graham shirts, too. Money is beautiful.


Me too! AND they bring a lot of money. Very often Tasteful does not equal valuable.


----------



## wacolo

I will triple your money Alan :tongue2:!


AlanC said:


> Right pleased with this find yesterday:


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Not that I've ever found one, but thanks for reminding me how horrifically ugly anything by Versace is.


I completely agree (to an extent). Ugly or not, Versace ties are EXTREMELY flip-able. That odd-looking Gorgon-festooned tie will sell for more money than any of the others in that lot. 
And, by the way, mucho congrats, Org. That is quite a significant haul! Anytime that you can purchase $1000+ retail in ties for less than $40, I would consider it a good day...:thumbs-up:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Founds these ties today 




Countess Mara black, red, silver and grey 

knit tie From Cable Cars Tie (or something like that) 

Burberry Paisley 

countess Mara Blue and Red 

ARMANI it's weirdly constructed almost as if it has no inside fabric. It does, but it's very thin.


----------



## danielm

Took half a day off and thrifted with the wife. She got started before me, and was texting me from the store - "Loro Piana Storm System vest. Cashmere. Buy?"





And, because no cashmere left behind. Then No Alpaca Left Behind... especially if Willis & Geiger.



Couple of Robert Graham. Dig the funky skull and crossbones contrast pattern.



Not sure if hideous or awesome. Ticket pocket, surgeon's cuffs.





From the same store, my first pair of Alden shells.



Tiny feet. 


Despite all the other stuff, this was my favorite find. For a long time, I wanted to be a cartoonist. So when I saw this, I had to pick it up:





It's two years older than my dad. Would have been awesome if it had had a Krazy Kat strip, but still, something that will go up on my office wall once I get a better frame.


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> Took half a day off and thrifted with the wife. She got started before me, and was texting me from the store - "Loro Piana Storm System vest. Cashmere. Buy?"


Nice!! She's a keeper! (the woman and the vest) In all seriousness, those vests retail for over $1500.


----------



## wacolo

Brags:

L to R Suede Finish 22oz Foulard for the English Shop Princeton, Atkinsons 50/50, Lands End x 2, Wright Bros Emblematic, Chipp


Loro Piana Tattersall and Gant Rugger Made in USA (rather Gilliganesque)


CCC 3/2 Sack, Hook Vent, Swelled Edges, Flat Front


Corbin 3/2 Sacks x 2


Blues. I passed on a Hickey Freeman Flight Coat with a missing button and a few dings. Also a Sulka custom dress shirt with issues as well.


----------



## WillBarrett

Snagged something interesting at a yard sale this morning.

A little boys (size 13) Brooks Brothers sack jacket in red.

Hoping to flip on e-bay or save for my boys to wear at Christmas and for Bama games.


----------



## Acme

wacolo said:


> Blues. I passed on a Hickey Freeman Flight Coat with a missing button and a few dings.


I'd love to find an HF Flight Coat. I have no luck with those, or with Barbours. So I have to content myself with the two Burberry suits and the camelhair windowpane BB blazer I found today.

Nice ties, by the way.


----------



## CMDC

Had a good day today after a series of mediocre runs. Will be a few nice things for the exchange--Southwick sack suit and BB camelhair sack among other things. I'm keeping these though--came from 2 different stores.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just picked up volumes two and three of Shelby Foote's Civil War trilogy. If anyone has volume one sitting around...


----------



## style417

Pants and ties were horrible at the local thrift today, while jackets were non-existant. That said, I found two BB dress shirts and a LE OCBD. I'm probably keeping one of the BB shirts and the other two will probably end up at on the Trad exchange.


----------



## AlanC

CMDC said:


> Had a good day today after a series of mediocre runs. Will be a few nice things for the exchange--Southwick sack suit and BB camelhair sack among other things. I'm keeping these though--came from 2 different stores.


Those are lifelong keepers.


----------



## DLW

Found these shoes today. I’m not familiar with the name but they are of good quality. The leather is not dry, soles aren’t thin, heals not wore down. I found this briefcase as well, not sure, what I‘d do with it but being leather I snagged it, as it was only $4.99.


----------



## wacolo

Tweed McVay said:


> Found these shoes today. I'm not familiar with the name but they are of good quality. The leather is not dry, soles aren't thin, heals not wore down. I found this briefcase as well, not sure, what I'd do with it but being leather I snagged it, as it was only $4.99.


Those McAfees are fantastic! I would give them a good conditioning nonetheless.


----------



## danielm

Mmmmm, love some Alan McAfee shoes. I have one pair, given to me by Cincydavid, probably my favorite dress shoes.


----------



## AlanC

^^Schlesinger briefcases are high quality.


----------



## AJB

This could be either a blues a brag or neither, depending on what I find out now. I needed (read:wanted) a pair of brown wingtips and decided to pull the trigger on these Hanovers figuring at the price it would be tough to be really disappointed with it. Were these a good or bad buy, so I know better next time?


----------



## drlivingston

AJB said:


> This could be either a blues a brag or neither, depending on what I find out now. I needed (read:wanted) a pair of brown wingtips and decided to pull the trigger on these Hanovers figuring at the price it would be tough to be really disappointed with it. Were these a good or bad buy, so I know better next time?


They are nice... but they are not Hanovers.


----------



## AJB

I might be the last person on Earth to not quadruple check every single eBay listing. Thanks for the heads up. If you don't mind me asking, since I'm not very experienced (clearly), how long do you think these would last? And what would be the first thing to go?


----------



## danielm

AJB said:


> I might be the last person on Earth to not quadruple check every single eBay listing. Thanks for the heads up. If you don't mind me asking, since I'm not very experienced (clearly), how long do you think these would last? And what would be the first thing to go?


I've got a similar pair of executive imperials (I believe the maker is B. A. Mason) that I thrifted nearly 3 years ago. They get worn at least once a week, more in winter (I basically treat them as my beater shoes). They still look great and nothing has started to let go on them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

AJB said:


> I might be the last person on Earth to not quadruple check every single eBay listing. Thanks for the heads up. If you don't mind me asking, since I'm not very experienced (clearly), how long do you think these would last? And what would be the first thing to go?


I have aver bought and sold several pair of Executive Imperials. As previously mentioned Mason makes them. The ones I had were VERY sturdy. They reminded me of vintage Florsheim's. They are built just as tough as the old Florsheim's, but I think the quality of the leathers is not up to the same standards as the old Florsheim's. You have to remember that the Old Florsheim's 1940's-1960's (and even the 1970's in the case of the Kenmoors) were some of America's top shoes.

I think Executive Imperials must have copied the design. You can still buy them today. If you want an old school double oak heavy longwings in the Florsheim style and you want new rather than new old stock, EI's are the way to go.

https://www.bamason.com/p/executive-imperials-mens-wingtip-dress-oxford/?&color=Black

i think they make them will lower quality materials, but they build them like tanks!


----------



## Dmontez

Major brags from me today. Well just one but still a personal grail for me.

my wife and I were spending the afternoon on antique row looking for a chair, and some good records. Well one the shops has a small menswear section that usually has terrible sport coats and god awful ties, but while running my hand across the fabrics one of them stood out. I pulled it out and studied it for a second taking note that it has pants and was recently dry cleaned, then I opened it up and saw the Oxxford Clothes tag with the Lichtensteins name on it as well. Lichtensteins was a department store that opened up in my town in the mid 1874 until it was sold and renamed in 1972. It also just happened to be a near perfect fitting jacket a 46T but the trousers measure out to a 37inch waist. Plenty of fabric to let them out though. Here are some pictures.. Any help dating this would be much appreciated. 

2 button sack?


----------



## Acme

^Congrats, Oxxford suits are always a great find.

I picked up a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer in Augusta green today.


----------



## 32rollandrock

danielm said:


> I've got a similar pair of executive imperials (I believe the maker is B. A. Mason) that I thrifted nearly 3 years ago. They get worn at least once a week, more in winter (I basically treat them as my beater shoes). They still look great and nothing has started to let go on them.


I thrifted a near-mint pair a long time ago, black gunboats, and have not been able to move them. At all. Unless they are deadstock (new shoes are almost always worth picking up), Executive Imperials, like Dexters, are passes.


----------



## peterc

The McAfees are a MAJOR score IMHO. Major. I believe these must be pre 1980, as I remember NO McAfees at SFA in NYC during my 3 years on the East Coast, 1985-88.

Ditto on the wide lapelled CCC jacket.


----------



## Reuben

Nice weekend thrifting in Tally: A hermes I actually like (guess the reference?), a handmade in America J.Crew chambray tie, and a red and black R. Hanauer cummerbund:










Not pictured: A second Hermes my father "borrowed" and a nice BSA red wool shacket.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Mostly Blues today for me. Found a fantastic Pendleton dress coat. Really awesome. Looked NEW. So, I grab it because it can't be that much. I looked around and decide to check out. The Pendleton has no price tag so they won't sell it to me. They have to take it to the back and it won't be back out until next week! 

On another note, if anyone is looking for a NEW (with tags) suit in a 40R, there were two Austin Reed suits. They were 3 button (but not 3 roll 2). They were perfect and very nice. But, they wanted $75. 

If anyone is interested, I can check them out again.


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone is looking for Austin Reed (vintage or recent), just come on down to Alabamie. I see TONS of that stuff every day. I often think that if they would clear out all of the Stafford, JAB, and Austin Reed, I might be able to find something worthwhile.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> Mostly Blues today for me. Found a fantastic wood dress coat. Really awesome. Looked NEW. So, I grab it because it can't be that much. I looked around and decide to check out. The Pendleton has no price tag so they won't sell it to me. They have to take it to the back and it won't be back out until next week! .


That's ridiculous. No one at this thrift store (I assume you were at a thrift) was able to give you a price on the spot? Do they want to make money for the people they serve?


----------



## tonylumpkin

Tweed McVay said:


> Found these shoes today. I'm not familiar with the name but they are of good quality. The leather is not dry, soles aren't thin, heals not wore down. I found this briefcase as well, not sure, what I'd do with it but being leather I snagged it, as it was





AlanC said:


> ^^Schlesinger briefcases are high quality.


I agree Alan and I found a very nice one!


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> That's ridiculous. No one at this thrift store (I assume you were at a thrift) was able to give you a price on the spot? Do they want to make money for the people they serve?


Very common in thrifts, particularly those that use a central distribution system. It's actually a good thing that prevents people from pulling off tags when they think prices are too high and then trying to cut deals--or people who know managers/employees from ripping off tags and so they can negotiate good deals with their friends.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> That's ridiculous. No one at this thrift store (I assume you were at a thrift) was able to give you a price on the spot? Do they want to make money for the people they serve?


They have a "policy" Thus, there is no reasoning with them. Anytime someone tells me about a policy, it drives me crazy. Policy is code for, we don't have to think because we have a policy. Sorry, mini rant over.

Anyway, they take anything off the floor because it is supposed to prevent people from removing or altering a price tag. They cashier recognized me -- I'm there very often. But, they have a policy. So, it goes to the back where it will be priced. I guess I'll just have to go back.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> They have a "policy" Thus, there is no reasoning with them. Anytime someone tells me about a policy, it drives me crazy. Policy is code for, we don't have to think because we have a policy. Sorry, mini rant over.
> 
> Anyway, they take anything off the floor because it is supposed to prevent people from removing or altering a price tag. They cashier recognized me -- I'm there very often. But, they have a policy. So, it goes to the back where it will be priced. I guess I'll just have to go back.


Some will, some won't. I don't begrudge those who won't because they need a job, just like anyone else, and violating the policy can be a firing offense, depending on the store. I do get certain other advantages by going every day. When stereo speakers each have a price tag, I almost always prevail when I say it should be $12, instead of $24, because a single speaker isn't much use--that's because I'm there every day and get the benefit of any doubt. When I negotiate a price at stores that give managers discretion to bargain, I start out in a favorable position because I am there every day, and stores tend to do what they can to keep loyal customers satisfied, even thrift stores.

Thrift stores operate on extremely simplistic, what often seem stupid, rules and policies, and that's because they must, given the labor pool that is a direct result of low pay. Although I have zero proof, I suspect that someone is skimming from one local thrift that was once productive but has yielded nothing--zero--in six months or so. That makes no sense, given that there has been no similar drop-off in yield from surrounding thrifts. The store is not nearly so crowded with customers as it once was, owing, I suspect, to lost interest when you keep going in and don't find anything.

A lot of money can and does move through thrift stores, and those who operate them have to take steps to protect the bottom line. Not allowing items to be repriced on the spot is just good business practice.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Not allowing items to be repriced on the spot is just good business practice.


I'll disagree with you on that one. I get the reasons for doing it, but it's a short sighted policy. Thrift store managers should not be implementing policies that make life easier for them, at the customer's expense. They'll do this anyway, but in the long run they'll pay a price in lost sales.


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> I'll disagree with you on that one. I get the reasons for doing it, but it's a short sighted policy. Thrift store managers should not be implementing policies that make life easier for them, at the customer's expense. They'll do this anyway, but in the long run they'll pay a price in lost sales.


Agree. 110%


----------



## 32rollandrock

Acme said:


> I'll disagree with you on that one. I get the reasons for doing it, but it's a short sighted policy. Thrift store managers should not be implementing policies that make life easier for them, at the customer's expense. They'll do this anyway, but in the long run they'll pay a price in lost sales.


Say what you will. But before you do, consider what can happen:

https://articles.latimes.com/2003/may/29/local/me-goodwill29

This is just one real-life example. There are plenty of others. The point is the same: When an establishment--a thrift store or any other business--doesn't run close herd, it is going to pay the price. The policy of not allowing items to be re-priced on the spot is an example of running close herd when the hired help comes and goes.


----------



## adoucett

Blues today... visited 6 separate stores resulting in NO finds. I swear I looked thoroughly too!

Best thing I came across were about 5 Brooks Merino sweaters that looked like they had been through a washing machine or something... they were shrunken like a headhunters trophy.

As far as the price tag dilemma goes, at my local SA stores, they have a strict "no price no sale" policy but they will offer to reprice the item by the next business day.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Say what you will. But before you do, consider what can happen:
> 
> https://articles.latimes.com/2003/may/29/local/me-goodwill29
> 
> This is just one real-life example. There are plenty of others. The point is the same: When an establishment--a thrift store or any other business--doesn't run close herd, it is going to pay the price. The policy of not allowing items to be re-priced on the spot is an example of running close herd when the hired help comes and goes.


i understand what you are saying. But, there are always exceptions to the policy. The employee who prices everything (at this store it is not the manager) was there. In the past that employee has just made a new price. She doesn't ask what you want it to be. It has only happened a few times. About half the time, the new price is too high and I don't buy it. Other times I'm happy with the price and I pay it. Someone is making decisions about pricing this stuff, so why can't they do that when this happens?

I do agree with you about employees skimming off the best items. I was at a store in Houston. The name rhymes with Falvation Farmy. I saw some gucci loafers in a cabinet. I asked an employee to show them to me. Another employee walked over and said those are sold. She pulled them out and put them under the counter. Later I walked by and they were on an I pad looking them up on ebay. One of the employees called a friend and said they needed to buy them and they would put them on ebay.

At one of the DAV's that I go to, the employees are not allowed to shop at the store they work at. They have to go to the other locations if they want anything.

I also agree grew with you that being a repeat customer helps. One of the employees always tells me if there is something special (at least that they noticed). They won't call me or hold it or even hide it. But, when I walk in they might say for example, "there is a Louis Vuitton in the purses!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> As far as the price tag dilemma goes, at my local SA stores, they have a strict "no price no sale" policy but they will offer to reprice the item by the next business day.


Excellent example of smart retailing. I once found a gorgeous--and I mean, without exaggeration, gorgeous--Harris Tweed overcoat. It ended up not fitting me and so went on to a new owner, but I can still remember the flecks and the purples and oranges and yellows and browns and reds...

No price tag. They wouldn't sell it to me. I offered to pay the highest price on any overcoat in the store. They wouldn't do it. A few weeks later, it showed up with an abysmally small price attached. Can't remember how much, but way less than $10. The clerk who sold it to me was the same guy who had followed policy previously and refused to make a deal, and he remembered. "You're really lucky," he said. And I was. It had gone back to a central distribution center that prices items for a dozen or so stores in a 100-mile radius, and of all the stores it could have landed at, it ended up at the one where I had originally found it. That's thrift store luck, and also an object lesson in persistence, I think--you really do have to go every. single. day.

Any store that can offer a one-day turnaround on re-pricing stuff is a good place.


----------



## gamma68

When I've found an item at a thrift store with no price tag, I've always taken it to a store employee and asked for a price. Usually, that person takes it to a manger who quotes a price on the spot. The item is tagged and given back to me. 

So, a manager creates a scenario in which an immediate sale can be made. This policy is completely reasonable. Withholding an item so it can be priced and placed back on the sales floor at a later date is stupid. Why lose out on a potential sale? Unless it's an EXCEPTIONAL item, I'm not going back to search for that item again.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> One of the employees always tells me if there is something special (at least that they noticed). They won't call me or hold it or even hide it. But, when I walk in they might say for example, "there is a Louis Vuitton in the purses!"


I've seen more "LV" than I can remember. None of it was genuine save for a tie that I flipped (for a whole bunch of money). Point being, I have been thrifting for a lot of years and I cannot recall a single instance of a thrift store employee knowing--or at least admit knowing--the value of wares. I am sure that some do, and that's why some thrift stores are rightfully careful. But most employees don't have a clue, which is why they're on the other side of the counter.


----------



## adoucett

This is why I prefer shopping at my Goodwill, everything is priced by category. 
All shirts: $4
pants: $4 
sportcoats: $5 
Ties: $1! 

The pricing strategies I have seen at other stores often leave me scratching my head completely. They will price a beat up Ralph Lauren long sleeve shirt way above say, a made in Italy Canali or Eton. 

Recently, I have seen them jacking up the prices on J.Crew items as well which is problematic because that has been my main source of khakis


----------



## Monocle

Oh, I 've had more than one Goodwill clerk shake their head in amazement that an item was mis-priced and undervalued (aka) missed by them when they ran through the racks real quick-like upon arriving for their shift.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> When I've found an item at a thrift store with no price tag, I've always taken it to a store employee and asked for a price. Usually, that person takes it to a manger who quotes a price on the spot. The item is tagged and given back to me.
> 
> So, a manager creates a scenario in which an immediate sale can be made. This policy is completely reasonable. Withholding an item so it can be priced and placed back on the sales floor at a later date is stupid. Why lose out on a potential sale? Unless it's an EXCEPTIONAL item, I'm not going back to search for that item again.


Ack. OK, then. Fasten your seatbelt.

Guess what? Most thrift stores--SA, GW to name just two--are 501(c)3's. That's federal tax code for non-profit organization. They are run by boards of directors who are typically lawyers or doctors or investment bankers--i.e., no one who has any direct knowledge of how a thrift store actually works. Some of these non-profits are huge, operating ten or more stores and generating well into the six figures, if not seven figures, in revenue in any given year.

It is, can be, big business, as you suggest. There is no practical way for an employee or manager to know whether the unpriced bathrobe is a Sulka worth $900 or a St. John's Bay worth less than nothing. There is a huge financial incentive to take advantage of this lack of knowledge, and so the unscrupulous will remove price tags and ask whether they'll sell the shell cordovan shoes for $4 instead of the previously marked price of $40, or whatever it was. You don't have to spend much time on eBay--or in thrift stores in big cities--to know that there are a zillion pickers out there combing through thrift stores looking for profitable flips. That is why the rule exists. That is why it makes sense from a thrift-store perspective.

Any questions?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I've seen more "LV" than I can remember. None of it was genuine save for a tie that I flipped (for a whole bunch of money). Point being, I have been thrifting for a lot of years and I cannot recall a single instance of a thrift store employee knowing--or at least admit knowing--the value of wares. I am sure that some do, and that's why some thrift stores are rightfully careful. But most employees don't have a clue, which is why they're on the other side of the counter.


75% of the time that they tell me about LV, it is fake. But, there have been several that have been real. I have learned the secrets to authenticating them. It hasn't done me any good. Instead of making money on them, my fiancé has a collection of 15 LV purses, bags, totes and shoes in her closet. Her LV (which I found and paid for) are worth more than my car! They mock me Everytime I see them! Okay, I'm not really upset about it, but I probably do need a special Louis Vuitton rider on my homeowners insurance policy.


----------



## Monocle

Nobleprofessor said:


> ....It hasn't done me any good. Instead of making money on them, my fiancé has a collection of 15 LV purses, bags, totes and shoes in her closet. Her LV (which I found and paid for) are worth more than my car! They mock me Everytime I see them!


Sweet leverage.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> This is why I prefer shopping at my Goodwill, everything is priced by category.
> All shirts: $4
> pants: $4
> sportcoats: $5
> Ties: $1!
> 
> The pricing strategies I have seen at other stores often leave me scratching my head completely. They will price a beat up Ralph Lauren long sleeve shirt way above say, a made in Italy Canali or Eton.
> 
> Recently, I have seen them jacking up the prices on J.Crew items as well which is problematic because that has been my main source of khakis 


My GW has been like this, but it is changing. They have established boutique sections with overpriced Nautica and Old Navy and other stuff not worth buying. There has, meanwhile, been a paucity of Brooks Brothers--absolutely none in the regular section and none in the boutique. Zero. That's odd and makes me think that someone is skimming. I've been going to the same store for six-plus years and for the past six months nothing at all worth buying, either in the regular section or the boutique. That's weird.


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> When I've found an item at a thrift store with no price tag, I've always taken it to a store employee and asked for a price. Usually, that person takes it to a manger who quotes a price on the spot. The item is tagged and given back to me.
> 
> So, a manager creates a scenario in which an immediate sale can be made. This policy is completely reasonable. Withholding an item so it can be priced and placed back on the sales floor at a later date is stupid. Why lose out on a potential sale? Unless it's an EXCEPTIONAL item, I'm not going back to search for that item again.


This. Absolutely.



32rollandrock said:


> I've seen more "LV" than I can remember. None of it was genuine save for a tie that I flipped (for a whole bunch of money). Point being, I have been thrifting for a lot of years and I cannot recall a single instance of a thrift store employee knowing--or at least admit knowing--the value of wares. I am sure that some do, and that's why some thrift stores are rightfully careful. But most employees don't have a clue, which is why they're on the other side of the counter.


And this.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> My GW has been like this, but it is changing. They have established boutique sections with overpriced Nautica and Old Navy and other stuff not worth buying.


Fortunately, I don't have this problem. And I'm a bit surprised, because this would be a great market for it, but I'm not gonna look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## drlivingston

Just chiming on this subject. All of my local thrifts have the "no tag, no buy" policy. However, most of them will either take it back to be immediately re-priced (especially if they recognize you to be a serial thrifter), or they will tell you that it will be ready tomorrow and they will place it on hold for you if you wish.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Just chiming on this subject. All of my local thrifts have the "no tag, no buy" policy. However, most of them will either take it back to be immediately re-priced (especially if they recognize you to be a serial thrifter), or they will tell you that it will be ready tomorrow and they will place it on hold for you if you wish.


And these policies would be completely and entirely reasonable.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> Excellent example of smart retailing. I once found a gorgeous--and I mean, without exaggeration, gorgeous--Harris Tweed overcoat. It ended up not fitting me and so went on to a new owner, but I can still remember the flecks and the purples and oranges and yellows and browns and reds...


That's a great story, 32. Mine's not as good, but here goes.

A couple weeks ago I found two unpriced items, one was a Loden coat and the other was a vintage Harris Tweed. They'd slipped out of the warehouse without a price, I know because they had blank tags. I put on my best nice customer face, and asked a clerk working the menswear section if he could help me out. He took them back to the wearhouse, and a little later he brought the Loden coat back out to me with a price on it.

It was more than I wanted to pay, but I bought it anyway, because I felt a bit obligated, and because the guy was really nice (turns out he used to manage a Walmart, 'til his store was closed and he was downsized; he applied at Goodwill and they hired him on the spot, he's now working manager training rounds).

The Harris Tweed didn't come out, but the guy said it would be back out on the floor tomorrow. Nine times out of ten, I won't be back, but I really wanted this one, since it was a vintage 3/2 sack in one of those funky antique patterns you'll never see twice in a lifetime. So this one time, I went back the next day.

There it was on the rack, reasonably priced. I tried it on, and it fit like it was tailored for me. And when I got it home, I found a date stamp inside it, indicating it was manufactured in December of '57. Now if I could just thrift a black Caddy sedan with big fins, I'd be all set...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> And these policies would be completely and entirely reasonable.


agreed. I would have been very happy to know when it be priced and that it is on hold for me.


----------



## drlivingston

I had an interesting event happen yesterday. At this particular thrift store, they tag both pieces of a suit. Only the tag on the coat has a price and it also indicates that it is two pieces. The tag on the pants is blank. Well, I found a great navy flannel 3/2 Southwick sack blazer with gold metal buttons. It was, however, tagged as a suit. The pants hanging with it were Haggar. It was less than $7 so I didn't really care. I took both pieces to the register. She rang up the blazer and I told her that I didn't want the pants. She looked at me strange. I told her that the pants do not go with the blazer. She was insistent that they went together. Her argument was, "See, look at the tags. They match." I showed her the manufacturer tags of each item and told her, "No, they do not." Then, she looked at me suspiciously and asked if I had swapped out the pants. I told her this blazer never had pants. That was the straw that broke that camel's back. She called for a manager. I explained it to the manager in about 15 seconds and she bagged the blazer and wished me a good day. By the way, I have a great navy flannel 41R 3/2 sack blazer for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Monocle

I don't know about you fellas, but I am ready for tweeds, sweaters, overcoats and jackets to start hitting the racks. This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> I don't know about you fellas, but I am ready for tweeds, sweaters, overcoats and jackets to start hitting the racks. This is my favorite time of year.


Absolutely!


----------



## 32rollandrock

So totally, exactly.



Acme said:


> That's a great story, 32. Mine's not as good, but here goes.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I found two unpriced items, one was a Loden coat and the other was a vintage Harris Tweed. They'd slipped out of the warehouse without a price, I know because they had blank tags. I put on my best nice customer face, and asked a clerk working the menswear section if he could help me out. He took them back to the wearhouse, and a little later he brought the Loden coat back out to me with a price on it.
> 
> It was more than I wanted to pay, but I bought it anyway, because I felt a bit obligated, and because the guy was really nice (turns out he used to manage a Walmart, 'til his store was closed and he was downsized; he applied at Goodwill and they hired him on the spot, he's now working manager training rounds).
> 
> The Harris Tweed didn't come out, but the guy said it would be back out on the floor tomorrow. Nine times out of ten, I won't be back, but I really wanted this one, since it was a vintage 3/2 sack in one of those funky antique patterns you'll never see twice in a lifetime. So this one time, I went back the next day.
> 
> There it was on the rack, reasonably priced. I tried it on, and it fit like it was tailored for me. And when I got it home, I found a date stamp inside it, indicating it was manufactured in December of '57. Now if I could just thrift a black Caddy sedan with big fins, I'd be all set...


----------



## Odradek

No big deal to those of you in the US, but round these parts, where the charity shops are just full of M&S ties and ugly dreck, this was quite the surprise. Perfect condition and I got it for £1 too.










Not sure if I'll keep or flip. Could help pay for shoes.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> No big deal to those of you in the US, but round these parts, where the charity shops are just full of M&S ties and ugly dreck, this was quite the surprise. Perfect condition and I got it for £1 too.Not sure if I'll keep or flip. Could help pay for shoes.


Congratulations! She's a beauty!


----------



## gamma68

Two recent brags:

Vintage broken bone 3/2 tweed jacket by Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit





Vintage Trojan batwing bow tie. I thought of Popinjay when I picked this one up.


----------



## peterc

Acme said:


> That's a great story, 32. Mine's not as good, but here goes.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I found two unpriced items, one was a Loden coat and the other was a vintage Harris Tweed. They'd slipped out of the warehouse without a price, I know because they had blank tags. I put on my best nice customer face, and asked a clerk working the menswear section if he could help me out. He took them back to the wearhouse, and a little later he brought the Loden coat back out to me with a price on it.
> 
> It was more than I wanted to pay, but I bought it anyway, because I felt a bit obligated, and because the guy was really nice (turns out he used to manage a Walmart, 'til his store was closed and he was downsized; he applied at Goodwill and they hired him on the spot, he's now working manager training rounds).
> 
> The Harris Tweed didn't come out, but the guy said it would be back out on the floor tomorrow. Nine times out of ten, I won't be back, but I really wanted this one, since it was a vintage 3/2 sack in one of those funky antique patterns you'll never see twice in a lifetime. So this one time, I went back the next day.
> 
> There it was on the rack, reasonably priced. I tried it on, and it fit like it was tailored for me. And when I got it home, I found a date stamp inside it, indicating it was manufactured in December of '57. Now if I could just thrift a black Caddy sedan with big fins, I'd be all set...


Great story. Love stuff like this.


----------



## wwilson

Just picked up some 6" Bean Boots in great shape, hardly worn if all, size 7 if anybody is interested, will be putting on exchange for a bit then feebay if necessary...

I would say there is a 10" footbed and typically, one would go down a size in this boot so I'd think any where from 7.5-8.5 in size would be a good fit. I wear an 11.5 and I think my boots are 10's...


----------



## adoucett

Picked up a herringbone HT jacket today that seemed like a close enough fit. Maybe I can get some mileage out of it this Fall?


----------



## Reuben

Not unless your waist shrinks or its waist expands, man. It's too tight right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


> Picked up a herringbone HT jacket today that seemed like a close enough fit. Maybe I can get some mileage out of it this Fall?


Looks too short.


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up a Coogi sweater that is ugly as homemade sin but should make for a fun flip on e-Bay.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Picked up a Coogi sweater that is ugly as homemade sin but should make for a fun flip on e-Bay.


If it is the one that I saw, that thing is quite large. lol I stopped by Gardendale this morning on my way north. Only spent a few minutes in there. There were a pair of pretty worn Martin Dingmans and AE Park Avenues. I left them.


----------



## CMDC

Nothing too Earth shattering, but a nice NWT BB outlet merino sweater.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> If it is the one that I saw, that thing is quite large. lol I stopped by Gardendale this morning on my way north. Only spent a few minutes in there. There were a pair of pretty worn Martin Dingmans and AE Park Avenues. I left them.


Yeah, it's a 4XL. Took a chance just to see. But it's huge. Would keep me and my wife warm.


----------



## drlivingston

Around town today, I picked up two NWT PRL cashmere blend sweaters, a BB cashmere sweater, two BB merino wool vests, a couple of vintage sacks.... and way too many ties. 
If you want some BB OCBDs and dress shirts (non-iron and must iron) head to the Salvation Army on Greensprings. They must have had 25 in various colors, sizes, and patterns. They also had two BB Saxxon orphans, two BB 1818 Madison orphans, a beautiful Canali orphan, a recent Lanvin orphan, and a very nice Sammy orphan. Yes, I spent lots of time going through the pants without any luck.


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> Around town today, I picked up two NWT PRL cashmere blend sweaters, a BB cashmere sweater, two BB merino wool vests, a couple of vintage sacks.... and way too many ties.
> If you want some BB OCBDs and dress shirts (non-iron and must iron) head to the Salvation Army on Greensprings. They must have had 25 in various colors, sizes, and patterns. They also had two BB Saxxon orphans, two BB 1818 Madison orphans, a beautiful Canali orphan, a recent Lanvin orphan, and a very nice Sammy orphan. Yes, I spent lots of time going through the pants without any luck.


Any of those sweaters Medium perchance? :rolleyes2:


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Trojan batwing bow tie. I thought of Popinjay when I picked this one up.


Let me see if I am understanding this correctly... you picked up a Trojan and thought of Popinjay? :tongue2:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Let me see if I am understanding this correctly... you picked up a Trojan and thought of Popinjay? :tongue2:


That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Odradek

Bespoke POW suit dating from 1979.

Made by local tailor Stanley Peake of Maidenhead. Excellent condition two button suit.

Trousers with double pleats and button side adjustors.

Slightly too large for me so destined for ebay.



EDIT: It was only when measuring the jacket that I realised it is unvented. Does that turn it from brags to blues?


----------



## Duvel

Just returned from vacation in the land of prep--Maine. Loved it. Spent some time roaming around the LL Bean flagship store. They'd just put out new flannel shirts, some of which looked good. I was going to nab the nordic crew-neck sweater if it was there, but it supposedly isn't out until September. I at leasted wanted to try it on to see how the fit runs. I did try on the barn jacket, which seemed huge in my charted Large size, but spot on sized down to Medium. (LLB outerwear all seems about one size big on me, in my charted size.) I'll have to add that to my want list for fall purchases. 

So we flew back into town around midnight and the dog-sitter, as we requested, had piled up our mail on the dining room table. My wife: "Hmm, six packages for Duvel?" Duvel: "Um, oh, yeah..." I'm in shirt heaven with some thrifted madras, tartans, and with my PRL sale pick-ups.


----------



## Dmontez

I called Oxxford about this one today, and the CSR I spoke with went to talk to the guy who had been with the company the longest, and he said due to the "Sheerlyte" he would say it was definitely the 80's but the store on the tag had closed in 72 https://www.caller.com/news/lichtenstein-building-then-and-now When I told them that they said all they could tell me was the Sheerlyte had been around since sometime in the 60's either way this suit is in near mint condition and fits me very nicely.



Dmontez said:


> Major brags from me today. Well just one but still a personal grail for me.
> 
> my wife and I were spending the afternoon on antique row looking for a chair, and some good records. Well one the shops has a small menswear section that usually has terrible sport coats and god awful ties, but while running my hand across the fabrics one of them stood out. I pulled it out and studied it for a second taking note that it has pants and was recently dry cleaned, then I opened it up and saw the Oxxford Clothes tag with the Lichtensteins name on it as well. Lichtensteins was a department store that opened up in my town in the mid 1874 until it was sold and renamed in 1972. It also just happened to be a near perfect fitting jacket a 46T but the trousers measure out to a 37inch waist. Plenty of fabric to let them out though. Here are some pictures.. Any help dating this would be much appreciated.
> 
> 2 button sack?


----------



## drlivingston

Same old, same old today... One interesting find was a very heavy hand woven Belshade Donegal Tweed overcoat with a beautiful fleck pattern.


----------



## Monocle

One of my more frequent non-GW thrifts had put out about half a rack of sweaters and jackets today to tease me. There were a couple of temptations dirt cheap, but nothing I was willing to pull the trigger on. But I did pull the trigger later on an undarted 1960's worsted 2 button jacket made of Raeford 2/80's poly and "rarer-than-cashmere" wool. LOL - It is a pretty cool summer find. Also an all cotton blue velvet 2 button made in Italy jacket for consignment. Then, a pair of bespoke suede boots from Lee Kee in Kowloon Hong Kong 1960's, and a pair of Mackay shoe stretchers. And I barely even tried. Will throw up some pics later.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Sterling bracelet for my girlfriend, vintage orange tag Levis for myself, ratty/not-quite-fitting Aldens and Andover Shop tweeds for somebody else to find. Bummer, since it was the first time I'd ever seen anything from either of them in a thrift. The advantage of traveling north, I guess, though the fact that I had to wear a cashmere sweater in August is rather mind-boggling.


----------



## drlivingston

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The advantage of traveling north, I guess, though the fact that I had to wear a cashmere sweater in August is rather mind-boggling.


Enjoy it, YRR... Reuben and I are sweating it out down here in 100+ temps with equally high humidity. This weekend is going to be brutal.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Enjoy it, YRR... Reuben and I are sweating it out down here in 100+ temps with equally high humidity. This weekend is going to be brutal.


The temp on my truck read 112 today, it will stay that way until the end of august and then stick in the high 90's until late October. I've really considered a move to a north east coastal town..


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Enjoy it, YRR... Reuben and I are sweating it out down here in 100+ temps with equally high humidity. This weekend is going to be brutal.


It was 101 yesterday in Wichita 108 heat index. All the talk about Fall makes it feel hotter since it won't cool down here for a while!


----------



## vpkozel

If my first truly oppresive day comes in the middle of august, i will take that all day long. I do hope we have a long cold winter though. I have some new clothes to show off lol


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Enjoy it, YRR... Reuben and I are sweating it out down here in 100+ temps with equally high humidity. This weekend is going to be brutal.


Forty minute run means I'm drinking a gallon of water to rehydrate. Fun, right?


----------



## Odradek

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Sterling bracelet for my girlfriend, vintage orange tag Levis for myself, ratty/not-quite-fitting Aldens and Andover Shop tweeds for somebody else to find. Bummer, since it was the first time I'd ever seen anything from either of them in a thrift. The advantage of traveling north, I guess, though the fact that I had to wear a cashmere sweater in August is rather mind-boggling.


The weather here in England is so unseasonably cold at the moment that I wore a tweed sports coat this morning.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> The weather here in England is so unseasonably cold at the moment that I wore a tweed sports coat this morning.


That's not fair. Our tweed season typically lasts for about 2 weeks to one month of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> That's not fair. Our tweed season typically lasts for about 2 weeks to one month of the year. :biggrin:


It's not fair. Our summer looks to have been very short this year. Hopefully things might improve next month, but the past week here has been more like late October weather.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> That's not fair. Our tweed season typically lasts for about 2 weeks to one month of the year. :biggrin:


LOL. One of our daughters and her family recently relocated to and are trying to convince the wife and I to move to central Florida. As a lover of tweeds and high topped shoes/boots, I take it that you would consider such a move to be inhospitable to the continuation of my present day sartorial inclinations?


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES:*

Two blue, must-iron BB OCBDs that appeared to be my size. Unfortunately, both had very frayed collars and one had a nasty chest pocket ink stain. Both had this label, which I've never seen before:

*
MODEST BRAG:*

A vintage JAB long-sleeve madras shirt. Nice faded colors, which isn't done justice by my camera. The chest flap pocket is missing a button, and there are no spares. The textured buttons are interesting in themselves. It also has a third collar button.


----------



## vpkozel

Reuben said:


> Forty minute run means I'm drinking a gallon of water to rehydrate. Fun, right?


That is the absolute best, imo. I love running in the absolutely hottest part of the day. It is extremely cleansing.


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> That is the absolute best, imo. I love running in the absolutely hottest part of the day. It is extremely cleansing.


No, the cold shower afterward is extremely cleansing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Nice madras shirt, gamma. My shirt shelf is now manic with madras. No more. At least for a while. I'm wearing my vintage 2009 J. Crew madras today--it definitely puts me in a different psychological state!


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. One of our daughters and her family recently relocated to and are trying to convince the wife and I to move to central Florida. As a lover of tweeds and high topped shoes/boots, I take it that you would consider such a move to be inhospitable to the continuation of my present day sartorial inclinations?


Ha!! You would be consigning your tweeds to Tweedy Don and stocking up on linen and madras. Oddly enough, the climate in central Florida is not nearly as oppressive as it is further north.


----------



## Acme

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. One of our daughters and her family recently relocated to and are trying to convince the wife and I to move to central Florida. As a lover of tweeds and high topped shoes/boots, I take it that you would consider such a move to be inhospitable to the continuation of my present day sartorial inclinations?


If you do this, expect to spend nine months of the year hurrying from air-conditioned space to air-conditioned space. It's like living in Iceland, except hot instead of cold.


----------



## gamma68

It's been a while since I visited my favorite vintage clothing store. I popped in today and was not disappointed!









I already LOVE this jacket, and it fits almost like it was made just for me! 

Two-button, undarted, swelled edges, fully lined with diving swallows.

I'd not heard of Whaling's, but I learned after a quick Internet search that they had doing business in Detroit since the 1870s. Not sure when they folded. The interior union tag places it circa 1968-1976.

Does anyone know anything about Oakloom?

No content tag, but it feels like cashmere or a cashmere/wool blend. What do you call the pattern? It's not quite a herringbone. 

The back of the button holes would indicate hand-tailoring, no?

Folks, I'll need some ideas on what to pair with it and occasions for wearing. Thanksgiving immediately comes to mind.

At the same store, I also picked up a vintage wool bow tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
That pattern is called "basket weave" in the old reference book I have, but I've heard the same term used for a different weave of tweed, too, so I'm not really sure.

Also, I always wondered if Botany Village, in Passaic, was related to Botany/Botany 500 clothes. So that's cool.

It's a gorgeous coat.

EDIT: Turns out Botany Village is a short distance away from Botany Mills (technically, in a different town), but it also turns out the mill building is still standing, and that it's next to a Home Depot I've been to. Some nice brickwork, which is what I recognized.










Wikipedia says that the mill stopped being an independent company in the late '50s, but I don't know if the label kept going, or if "Botany 500," which made cheap suits from the early '60s to the late '80s, had anything at all to do with it.

Can you tell I'm procrastinating?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> That pattern is called "basket weave" in the old reference book I have, but I've heard the same term used for a different weave of tweed, too, so I'm not really sure.


Diagonal basket weave.


----------



## leisureclass

Tweedy Don had a grey Brooks version of that same pattern of tweed awhile back, I missed buying it by a few minutes, and the guy who ended up with it flipped it on the 'bay for 3 or 4 times Tweedy's price.

Suffice to say I'm quite jealous.

As for what to wear it with, seems like I pretty straightforward thing to pair with khakis or grey trou, maybe even something navy.


----------



## Yanks27

drlivingston said:


> That's not fair. Our tweed season typically lasts for about 2 weeks to one month of the year. :biggrin:


That would mean that you have enough separate tweeds for every one of these days for the next two decades ?


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Oakloom?


https://articles.baltimoresun.com/1...5157133_1_specialty-stores-maus-hoffman-sales

Hartz & Co. went belly-up in 2006.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?56649-Hartz-amp-Co-Going-Out-of-Business


----------



## drlivingston

Yanks27 said:


> That would mean that you have enough separate tweeds for every one of these days for the next two decades ?


You would be shocked at the amount of tweed under my roof. :cool2:


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> https://articles.baltimoresun.com/1...5157133_1_specialty-stores-maus-hoffman-sales
> 
> Hartz & Co. went belly-up in 2006.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?56649-Hartz-amp-Co-Going-Out-of-Business


Thanks for the info, Tops.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Hadn't been to a thrift store in over a week. I had told myself I couldn't go until I posted at least 10 auctions for shoes but alas I couldn't help myself. And thank goodness I was weak. Anyone know the maker to the Shell Cordovan Shoes below?

AE White Player's Shoe. Size 14. Appear to never have been worn.












Shell Cordovan Longwing. Size 14. Unknown Maker. Model 5800.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Wow! I never see 14's at thrifts (or much on ebay for that matter.) Awesome scores!


----------



## CrazyLarry

Fiddlermatt said:


> Wow! I never see 14's at thrifts (or much on ebay for that matter.) Awesome scores!


Thanks.

I left behind about 3 other AE in size 14 - POLO, PAXTON, and an AE Loafer that was made in Italy (I didn't realize any AEs were made in Italy). They were not in as good of shape as these. Unfortunately, I think someone with very good taste in shoes and size 14 feet must have passed.


----------



## Yanks27

drlivingston said:


> You would be shocked at the amount of tweed under my roof. :cool2:


I've seen your tie collection. After the initial wow factor, I would probably say I expected to see so many tweeds.


----------



## Acme

leisureclass said:


> Tweedy Don had a grey Brooks version of that same pattern of tweed awhile back, I missed buying it by a few minutes, and the guy who ended up with it flipped it on the 'bay for 3 or 4 times Tweedy's price.
> 
> Suffice to say I'm quite jealous.
> 
> As for what to wear it with, seems like I pretty straightforward thing to pair with khakis or grey trou, maybe even something navy.


Yeah, Tweedy's prices... He spoils us.

Congrats on your 1,000th post, by the way.


----------



## CMDC

Quick stop on the way home from work, 4 nice ties. Etro, Dunhill, BB, BB


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I left behind about 3 other AE in size 14 - POLO, PAXTON, and an AE Loafer that was made in Italy (I didn't realize any AEs were made in Italy). They were not in as good of shape as these. Unfortunately, I think someone with very good taste in shoes and size 14 feet must have passed.


Nice haul! See what happens when I take a few days off. lol


----------



## tweets_5

CrazyLarry said:


> Hadn't been to a thrift store in over a week. I had told myself I couldn't go until I posted at least 10 auctions for shoes but alas I couldn't help myself. And thank goodness I was weak. Anyone know the maker to the Shell Cordovan Shoes below?
> 
> Shell Cordovan Longwing. Size 14. Unknown Maker. Model 5800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'm guessing if you could read it, the insole would say "Scott's" but I believe they are made by Hanover for Scott's. If those white Players are by chance a wide, let me know.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

UPDATE: 

I bought my first LL Bean OCBD today for myself! $3. My size, new, light blue. 

Found a pair of Mezlan dress ankle boots. Size 13 -- destined for ebay. 

Found a VERY cool vintage BB 346 3/2 sack tweed -- heavy and robust brown/black herringbone 

JUST FOUND TAG it's 42L and called Haddington Tweed


A BB blue BROOKEASE (but 100% worsted wool) blazer 3/2 sack 45 R

and a blue cashmere blazer with super cool metal and enameled buttons. It's a Pembrook for Wolf Bros. 40R


----------



## CrazyLarry

tweets_5 said:


> I'm guessing if you could read it, the insole would say "Scott's" but I believe they are made by Hanover for Scott's. If those white Players are by chance a wide, let me know.


As for the Cordovan Longwings, the writing on the insole is unreadable. However, thanks to an ebay auction () that Dr Livingston posted in another thread, I am now pretty sure these are Bostonians.

As for the white Players, they are 3E width.


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> I am now pretty sure these are Bostonians.


You would be correct. Cards only has 2351 on his chart.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I had some requests for measurements/pictures on the cashmere blazer with really cool buttons 











21.5 in chest P2P




24 sleeve + 2 in




30.25 length BOC 




18.5 Shoulder


----------



## peterc

Woolf Bros. was a very nice store in the Kansas area which went out of business in about 1990. About 2 years ago, I found, for $35.00, a very nice pair of Church's black pebble grain slip ons which were made for Woolf Bros. by Church's. Ergo, rest assured, your navy blazer with the nice buttons is a major score. Very well done indeed.


----------



## Reuben

I've got a very nice raw silk herringbone jacket and a male chauvinist pig tie from Woolf brothers, and they're both very well-made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLW

Picked up these Allen Edmonds Parkland’s for a good price. Checked the AE website to see if the sole is recraftable. No luck finding this style sole. Anybody know if they are recraftable? Would the shoes even be worth the money if they could be recrafted?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tweed McVay said:


> Picked up these Allen Edmonds Parkland's for a good price. Checked the AE website to see if the sole is recraftable. No luck finding this style sole. Anybody know if they are recraftable? Would the shoes even be worth the money if they could be recrafted?


Yes, they are recraftable. The AE Website specifically says this shoe IS recraftable.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

peterc said:


> Woolf Bros. was a very nice store in the Kansas area which went out of business in about 1990. About 2 years ago, I found, for $35.00, a very nice pair of Church's black pebble grain slip ons which were made for Woolf Bros. by Church's. Ergo, rest assured, your navy blazer with the nice buttons is a major score. Very well done indeed.


I have seen lots of Woolf Bros stuff around here. So I'm glad to hear its good stuff!


----------



## DLW

Nobleprofessor said:


> Yes, they are recraftable. The AE Website specifically says this shoe IS recraftable.


Please if you would be so kind. Where did you find that the website specifically says this shoe is recraftable. I must be blind as a bat because I went back and still can't find it. I did find a shoe named Park Avenue with a similar sole that is recraftable but not the Parkland. If the Park Avenue is, I'll assume the Parkland is.


----------



## vpkozel

Tweed McVay said:


> Please if you would be so kind. Where did you find that the website specifically says this shoe is recraftable. I must be blind as a bat because I went back and still can't find it. I did find a shoe named Park Avenue with a similar sole that is recraftable but not the Parkland. If the Park Avenue is, I'll assume the Parkland is.


I found this. The quoted sentence is about 4 lines from the bottom description.



> Manufactured on the Welted Last-8 (108) (learn all about lasts ) This shoe is eligible for our full Recrafting service (learn about Allen Edmonds legendary shoe Recrafting )


https://answers.allenedmonds.com/an...own-burnished-questions-answers/questions.htm


----------



## DLW

vpkozel said:


> I found this. The quoted sentence is about 4 lines from the bottom description.
> 
> https://answers.allenedmonds.com/an...own-burnished-questions-answers/questions.htm


Thanks so much for the help with my question. I'm curious as to how you got to the above link. I want back to the site again and couldn't find the link you supplied. I must be daft tonight. I would like to know for future reference.


----------



## drlivingston

Or, you can get a brand new pair of Scottsdale, Walden, or McGraw for cheaper than the cost of recrafting.


----------



## vpkozel

Tweed McVay said:


> Thanks so much for the help with my question. I'm curious as to how you got to the above link. I want back to the site again and couldn't find the link you supplied. I must be daft tonight. I would like to know for future reference.


I just plugged "allen edmonds parkland recrafting" into the old google machine.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tweed McVay said:


> Thanks so much for the help with my question. I'm curious as to how you got to the above link. I want back to the site again and couldn't find the link you supplied. I must be daft tonight. I would like to know for future reference.


Dude -- just google it.


----------



## Duvel

Thirty-five bucks. Brooks Makers, vintage 80s. (eBay photo, not mine.) I've always liked a houndstooth but this is the first I've owned.


----------



## Duvel

No love for the houndstooth? Come on, I didn't do that badly. Where is the online validation I crave?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. It's a Sunday afternoon...time commonly spent with families. The online validation sought might take a bit longer to materialize than it would take during the work week! 

PS: Nice jacket and a reasonable price, if the lining is in good shape.


----------



## Duvel

I know. I'm just being silly. I would like to hear opinions, however, as I'm not sure I always trust my own judgement. Seller assures me lining is good, so we'll see. I figured I couldn't really go wrong with a BB Makers in my size at the price, regardless of the vintage.

I find it interesting that the one other jacket I truly enjoy wearing is also a Brooks Brothers, vintage 70s, that I thrifted, a nice navy sack for all of something like $40 in a consignment shop. Unfortunately it is a heavier wool, more for winter, so it doesn't get a lot of wear.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. It's a Sunday afternoon...time commonly spent with families. The online validation sought might take a bit longer to materialize than it would take during the work week!
> 
> PS: Nice jacket and a reasonable price, if the lining is in good shape.


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Where is the online validation I crave?


It is most definitely a 3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you.



drlivingston said:


> It is most definitely a 3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers jacket.


----------



## vpkozel

First time I got by the GW in a while today and only had a sec to check some stuff out, but grabbed this. Not sure of the fabric, but I am pretty sure there is silk in it.



I am not familiar with Corbin - do they make good stuff?


----------



## drlivingston

Corbin is a very reputable maker of trad clothing. Maybe it's my monitor, but it looks to have a fair amount of pilling (or maybe its raw silk fibers). Either way, I love the classic herringbone pattern.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> Corbin is a very reputable maker of trad clothing. Maybe it's my monitor, but it looks to have a fair amount of pilling (or maybe its raw silk fibers). Either way, I love the classic herringbone pattern.


I think (hope?) it is the silk as it resembles the look of some other pure silk or silk blends that I have. Here is a closer view.










Regardless, I agree with you on the pattern and am pretty psyched.

There was also a nice Cream and Tan wool herringbone by Austin Reed if anyone would like me to go back and get it for them - assuming it is still there.... It was a tagged 46L and I did not notice any holes or stains.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I found these ties this week, wondering if anyone can tell me who makes them/what they're made of?


----------



## Reuben

^Raw/slubby silk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

The tiger tie could be anything from Resilio to Rivetz of Boston. It looks to be poly or silk/poly (hard to say)
The striped ones look very Countess Mara-ish but the initials indicate otherwise... Perhaps Jacobs Roberts in raw silk


----------



## Monocle

/\
/\/\

"Put A Tiger In Your Tank" - that just may be an Exxon corporate tie..


----------



## vpkozel

Monocle said:


> /\
> /\/\
> 
> "Put A Tiger In Your Tank" - that just may be an Exxon corporate tie..


Or Princeton.


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> Corbin is a very reputable maker of trad clothing. Maybe it's my monitor, but it looks to have a fair amount of pilling (or maybe its raw silk fibers). Either way, I love the classic herringbone pattern.


I'll second that, Corbin is a good find. Every one I've come across is fully canvassed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> Or Princeton.


My thought as well, especially if it was thrifted in New Jersey.


----------



## gamma68

vpkozel said:


> First time I got by the GW in a while today and only had a sec to check some stuff out, but grabbed this. Not sure of the fabric, but I am pretty sure there is silk in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with Corbin - do they make good stuff?


Corbin makes GREAT stuff. Wonderful shoulders. I believe I have the same (or similar) jacket. It has no fabric tag, but it is definitely silk or a silk blend. Mine has a subtle pink and blue stripe through it. Here are pics from earlier this year:


----------



## lord root of the matter

Finally! I get the chance to post here...

Wife found some like-new AE park avenues in my size! (Black and Burgundy)
She also found some Shell (didn't fit) and another AE loafer (which claimed to be my size- 9d and turned out more like a 9b!)

Yesterday, while combing through some shirts I found my first Zegna and my first Brioni!!! One of the buttons on the Zegna is cracked (not sure if there is a resource here for a replacement???)
Also picked up some really nice Lands End jacket and an equally nice J Crew jacket...

Seemed to find a bunch of JCrew, and LL Bean along with lots of Lands End and a few BB here and there. Even found a couple of Orvis pieces.

Also, scored a tan corduroy sport coat by Patagonia. Not sure of the name but the quality looked decent.

Overall last few weeks have been fantastic.


----------



## vpkozel

gamma68 said:


> Corbin makes GREAT stuff. Wonderful shoulders. I believe I have the same (or similar) jacket. It has no fabric tag, but it is definitely silk or a silk blend. Mine has a subtle pink and blue stripe through it. Here are pics from earlier this year:


I checked mine but did not see any faint stripes but it does seem to be a match in all other regards, including the buttons. Does yours have some slubbiness to it as mine does? Mine also has a larger made in the USA tag on the left inside breast pocket. Anyway, glad to see you like yours as I am looking forward to wearing this quite a bit, including stealing the pink shirt lairing you chose.


----------



## Reuben

Corbin makes great stuff, and a lot of it's on the wilder summery side of trad. Here's my corbin raw silk herringbone:










Here's a 2-button sack (dear lord did I have a fat chin):










And here's a corbin 3/2 sack suit:


----------



## Duvel

I like Corbin although I've never seen a thrift version in my size.

Nevertheless... I'm either lucky this week or just spendy, but I stumbled on yet another nice 3/2 sack in my size for a nice price--an Orvis cream 100-percent silk in perfect shape for a cool $40. 

Now if I can just nail down a nice 3/2 navy blazer... .


----------



## drlivingston

Good finds, Duvel... Expensive (as compared to standard thrift)... but good.


----------



## Duvel

True. I've haunted the local thrifts for months to no avail, though, so $35-40 finds for nice 3/2s make me pretty happy.

Oddly enough, I find myself more excited about the Orvis than the Brooks. The color is very nice.



drlivingston said:


> Good finds, Duvel... Expensive (as compared to standard thrift)... but good.


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Oddly enough, I find myself more excited about the Orvis than the Brooks. The color is very nice.


I completely understand. Orvis is a far more rare find than BB.


----------



## wwilson

I have only found one 3/2 sack in 3 years in my size.


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> I have only found one 3/2 sack in 3 years in my size.


What is your size? I found 4 today. (3 BB, 1 Southwick)


----------



## Duvel

Really? I didn't know that. I wonder if the seller knew what he had. Regardless, I think it's pretty cool. Appears to be from a while back, too. The label looks older.



drlivingston said:


> I completely understand. Orvis is a far more rare find than BB.


----------



## gamma68

vpkozel said:


> I checked mine but did not see any faint stripes but it does seem to be a match in all other regards, including the buttons. Does yours have some slubbiness to it as mine does? Mine also has a larger made in the USA tag on the left inside breast pocket. Anyway, glad to see you like yours as I am looking forward to wearing this quite a bit, including stealing the pink shirt lairing you chose.


Yes, mine has slubs as well. Looks like Reuben's does, too. Enjoy the jacket, and feel free to steal away and wear it with a pink shirt!


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> What is your size? I found 4 today. (3 BB, 1 Southwick)


48R and sometimes a 46R(on good days)!


----------



## Reuben

wwilson said:


> 48R and sometimes a 46R(on good days)!


Really? I'll put you on the list . . .


----------



## gaseousclay

Came across a Schott hooded peacoat looking jacket for $19.99 @ GW. Passed on it cuz it was a 5x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> 48R and sometimes a 46R(on good days)!


Can you wear a 32-33" length? Or are you definitely a regular?


----------



## Duvel

5X? Wowsers.


----------



## drlivingston

gaseousclay said:


> Came across a Schott hooded peacoat looking jacket for $19.99 @ GW. Passed on it cuz it was a 5x


That's not a coat... that's a tent. It had to have weighed 10lbs. lol


----------



## drlivingston

Here are a few pics of my recent Donegal tweed overcoat find. Why on earth this thing would be in Alabama is beyond me. It tips the scales at 5lbs. 8oz. The coat is a beautiful multi-color fleck herringbone with hand-sewn button holes. It is practically flawless. There isn't a loose button or stitch anywhere and not the slightest hint of a moth nibble. Wherever this thing ends up, it will be a gem in anyone's collection. Does anyone know anything about Miller Brothers in Brooklyn?

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01150/DSCN0808_zps04b372e1.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01150/DSCN0814_zpsc7886a25.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01150/DSCN0809_zps14f8b0f0.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01150/DSCN0815_zpse8b7415c.jpg.html


----------



## Fiddlermatt

W O W. That is incredible!


----------



## jfelixg

Found a bitchin' pair of Foster & Son shoes (Derby? Blucher? I've never been good at shoe names). 8/10 condition in my size. I almost soiled my thrift store khakis when I saw what they can fetch on ebay. Are any of you familiar with this brand? They don't look like any of the stock rtw shoes on the F & S web site. Stamp reads; 4821CW00 F8 120C SIZE 10 1/2. RTW or Bespoke? Shell or not shell? Flip or keep?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

Awesome.

Derbies. 

Calf.

RTW, if there's a size written in them.

The smart call would probably be to flip 'em, but if they were my size I'd keep 'em.

Nice bar.


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg said:


> Found a bitchin' pair of Foster & Son shoes (Derby? Blucher? I've never been good at shoe names). 8/10 condition in my size. I almost soiled my thrift store khakis when I saw what they can fetch on ebay. Are any of you familiar with this brand? They don't look like any of the stock rtw shoes on the F & S web site. Stamp reads; 4821CW00 F8 120C SIZE 10 1/2. RTW or Bespoke? Shell or not shell? Flip or keep?


The shoes are awesome. Are they Edward Green? Uhoh... tell me that isn't a price tag stabbed through the rear of the shoe. :icon_pale:


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> Uhoh... tell me that isn't a price tag stabbed through the rear of the shoe. :icon_pale:


Price tag indeed. At least they slipped it through a seam on the outside. I'm not sure how to tell if there is any Edward Green affiliation.

Thanks for the notes Dr. & Repp-robate.


----------



## Acme

^There's a thread over on the other forum for identifying shoe makers by the nail patterns in the heels. That should help.


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> Here are a few pics of my recent Donegal tweed overcoat find.


Nice coat. Just what you need for August in Alabama. I found a similar coat today, but mine is Crittenden, and my wife thinks the sleeves are too short. It looks like the thrifts are beginning roll out their fall product lines before Labor day this year.


----------



## drlivingston

Also found a cool pair of Roblee spectators! How's that for a defunct brand find?

Plus a Vineyard Vines Nantucket red 100% ribbed cotton sport coat.


----------



## Duvel

drlivingston, what size is that overcoat?


----------



## gaseousclay

drlivingston said:


> That's not a coat... that's a tent. It had to have weighed 10lbs. lol


had it been a smaller size I would've bought it to try and sell on fleabay. but I figured there aren't many men who wear 5x that are in the market for Schott jackets


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Can you wear a 32-33" length? Or are you definitely a regular?


I'm 5'11", so I'm basically a regular...although I do have a Brooksease in 46L that fits somewhat. I'm at the sartorial stage of upgrades and transitioning from OTR from JAB...never been what I feel like is truly fitted by a professional tailor.


----------



## Acme

This is the coolest pair of Zanellas I've ever thrifted.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Just thrifted a beautiful vintage Pringle Cashmere sweater. It has a small repair to the hem, but other than that it is pristine. I think the tag dates it to the 60s.


----------



## ATL

Not shell or anything mind-blowing, but first decent shoe find in a while. Don't fit, unfortunately.


----------



## wacolo

My nephew was home from school and brought me some things he had thrifted. I taught him everything he knows :teacha:. His best find was this H Freeman Sack.

https://postimg.org/image/hqtib0os3/ https://postimg.org/image/4p7tl60dv/

Also this Indian blanket sportcoat, which despite its 80's cut should move easy enough.


----------



## Duvel

Well, disappointingly, the 3/2 by Orvis is not a sack. But the darts are virtually invisible. Nevertheless, I'm happy with it. Lapels are wide, cut is full, fit is perfect (confirms once more that I am dead-on target at 42R).


----------



## drlivingston

More winter stuff is finding its way into our local thrifts. This is one of today's finds. It's a Madison Creek XL in real shearling on the most supple leather you've ever felt. It's rare that I see shearling on anything other than suede. This is a nice jacket.
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01151/DSCN0921_zpsa08027a5.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01151/DSCN0923_zps1ccf2f35.jpg.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
that is one very handsome winter coat! Great find.


----------



## Duvel

Okay, hold on. I think I'm just confused (seems to be a common condition for me these days). I think I'm just seeing normal side seams, not darts. These seams are way to the back side of the pocket. I see these same seams on other jackets people are calling sack. Not darts?



Duvel said:


> Well, disappointingly, the 3/2 by Orvis is not a sack. But the darts are virtually invisible. Nevertheless, I'm happy with it. Lapels are wide, cut is full, fit is perfect (confirms once more that I am dead-on target at 42R).


----------



## Anthony Charton

jfelixg said:


> Found a bitchin' pair of Foster & Son shoes (Derby? Blucher? I've never been good at shoe names). 8/10 condition in my size. I almost soiled my thrift store khakis when I saw what they can fetch on ebay. Are any of you familiar with this brand? They don't look like any of the stock rtw shoes on the F & S web site. Stamp reads; 4821CW00 F8 120C SIZE 10 1/2. RTW or Bespoke? Shell or not shell? Flip or keep?
> 
> View attachment 12434


Randomly- Tomatin 12? You, sir, have excellent tastes in whisky.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Okay, hold on. I think I'm just confused (seems to be a common condition for me these days). I think I'm just seeing normal side seams, not darts. These seams are way to the back side of the pocket. I see these same seams on other jackets people are calling sack. Not darts?


Those are just side seams.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. These things are important.


----------



## adoucett

Picked up some cool outdoor-prep gear:

Patagonia hardshell jacket










L.L. Bean Fleece (Made in USA)










And a BB#3 because one can never have enough repp ties


----------



## blacksby

grabbed a $7 Haspel wash n wear blazer in navy..fits like bespoke..then found out it was 50% off...$3.50 out the door and after a wash, on the streets


----------



## drlivingston

Like I really needed them... but, picked up a bunch of ties today. (insert heavy sigh) Sorry, Julie...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Found a blue made in USA Lands' End Hyde Park in my size today. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Kids were away with the Grand Parents this week so my SO and I had the chance to hit a thrift on Monday, the second day of a 50%-off sale. I came out with a BB sweater (keep in mind I'm in Canada, so a BB find is a great find) and an Izod polo shirt, which I believe is not fake.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Earlier this week I found these great vintage Lacoste tennis shoes at a thrift store in Topeka, KS. I grabbed them to buy and didn't even notice until today they are my size!


----------



## wacolo

Made a run this morning before camping out for an afternoon of football.
Lands End, Charvet, Burberrys (Made in UK)
Lands End 50/50 Wool and Mohair, Burberrys (UK), Lands End
J Crew Donegals and no name tartan trousers. I have been looking for some Donegal pants for a while and these should do nicely. Also a USA Peacoat and odd flannel waistcoat, which I will probably keep.


----------



## Duvel

Wow, I wish I could find decent ties at the thrifts. I am very tie poor right now.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Love that knit! I've been on the lookout for an olive one.


----------



## vpkozel

ThePopinjay said:


> Love that knit! I've been on the lookout for an olive one.


I agree. That is an awesome find.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found my first Chipp tie today. PIctures forthcoming, but I'll say this - there's a topless woman on it.


----------



## ThePopinjay

WillBarrett said:


> Found my first Chipp tie today. PIctures forthcoming, but I'll say this - there's a topless woman on it.


The baseball one? I've found one of those at a goodwill too!


----------



## WillBarrett

ThePopinjay said:


> The baseball one? I've found one of those at a goodwill too!


This one has a topless gal, a toilet, a clock and an empty beer bottle...


----------



## ThePopinjay

WillBarrett said:


> This one has a topless gal, a toilet, a clock and an empty beer bottle...


That's the one! There's an ivy style post about it!


----------



## CMDC

Except for the absence of heavy jackets, it seems as if the seasons have turned here at the DC area thrifts. Sweaters, more long sleeved shirts, more sportcoats, etc. The result was a big haul today, almost all of it destined for the exchange. There will be a vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sack, a Corneliani db sportcoat, and many, many shirts.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Except for the absence of heavy jackets


There are no heavy jackets up there because they seem to have been shipped to Alabama. :icon_scratch: In addition to the heavy coats that I have already posted, I picked up a heavy navy 100% cashmere Hickey Freeman coat. This has to be one of the signs of the apocalypse.


----------



## vpkozel

Not that I really expected it to still be here, but I am at the beach for labor day and that awesome Carolina Blue Harris tweed is no longer here.  . Live and learn I guess - I won't leave any of those laying around again. 

I did manage to pick my brother up a nice patterned lamb's wool windowpane SC though.


----------



## drlivingston

Speaking of Carolina blue... I picked up a beautiful 3-button Silverstone sport coat in Carolina blue made from 100% bamboo.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> Speaking of Carolina blue... I picked up a beautiful 3-button Silverstone sport coat in Carolina blue made from 100% bamboo.


Would it happen to be a 40 or 42 short that you might be interested in flipping?


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Would it happen to be a 40 or 42 short that you might be interested in flipping?


My apologies, kind sir... She is a 42L. (I have never thought of bestowing a gender pronoun on a sport coat. However, this coat is far too soft and luxurious to be a male.)


----------



## WillBarrett

ThePopinjay said:


> That's the one! There's an ivy style post about it!


Hoping I can flip this at a decent clip.


----------



## Acme

I registered a 9.3 on the weird-o-meter while thrifting yesterday. I was sifting the pants rack for Zanellas, when I found a pair that had one leg shorter than the other, by about an inch (glad I noticed that _before_ I bought them).


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> I registered a 9.3 on the weird-o-meter while thrifting yesterday. I was sifting the pants rack for Zanellas, when I found a pair that had one leg shorter than the other, by about an inch (glad I noticed that _before_ I bought them).


Are you looking for any certain size? The racks down here usually have several pairs of Zanellas (as long as you aren't looking for unicorns).


----------



## halbydurzell

Definitely found a great spot up here. Huge selection and they clearly use the Goodwill pricing method where all jeans are this price, all sport coats are this price, etc. regardless of brand. Been twice so far and each time walked out with great stuff and would have left with more if I was more inclined to sell stuff. Case in point: a pair of super-heavy, made is US, Woolrich flannels that were unfinished. They fit me in the waist but I would have to have them taken in (leg was a bit wide) and hemmed and they were so thick and unlined that, unless I was working outside all day in the dead of winter, I'd probably pass out from heat exhaustion. Also, there were TWO LL Bean Norwegian sweaters in navy and white, 80/20 blend, but both were Large and a bit worn and when I tried them on they drowned me. Oh well.

And, while not Trad, I left with a pair of Levis 511, made in US, selvedge jeans for $15. It was one of many selvedge pairs still hanging on the racks, completely untouched. Willing to do trades for the address of this place.


----------



## ATL

Pure Cashmere SC ...

Suits ...

All wool









wool/cash tweed









KITON. All from one spot. Paid under $100 with taxes. The suits have damage (the tweed needs a reweave or patching in a few spots and needs some pulls fixed). After a quick date with a TIDE pen, the cashmere sportcoat is perfect.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> KITON


That's the stuff of thrift legend! Great finds. Looks like tags from The Cathedral of St. Philip's Thrift Store.


----------



## halbydurzell

Dang. Great finds.


----------



## Odradek

Ties from Giorgio Armani and Daks which I'll probably flip, and an unbranded wool tartan I'll be keeping.

Missed out on two BB OCBD shirts that TweedyDon was selling last week, so to make up, I've just found two Brooks Brothers shirts and one from Charles Tyrwhitt. Not button down, but they will do nicely. All three should fit me well.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> Looks like tags from The Cathedral of St. Philip's Thrift Store.


Oh, you.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> That's the stuff of thrift legend! Great finds. Looks like tags from The Cathedral of St. Philip's Thrift Store.


...store added to my list of "if I ever get to thrift in Atlanta"...


----------



## CMDC

Found a perfect Brooks Bros peak lapel tuxedo that someone here would have loved. Problem was it had the wrong trousers. Searched all the other tuxes on the rack hoping they'd be found--no dice.


----------



## Monocle

One local thrift has a bunch of unused high quality suit bags, the kind stores hand your suit to you in when you walk out. Zippered, black with pinstripes. They do have the store name on the front. It is a defunct local trad and luxury menswear boutique. $1.99 each. Probably about 30 or so. lmk if anyone wants me to pick them up for cost + shipping. Would make great seasonal storage bags.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Found a nice topcoat
Botany 500 by Daroff
vintage 62-76
peak lapels, 3 button closure, half lined, fully canvassed, swelled edges
shows very, very little wear and certainly no damage from moths etc.
black and white/light gray herringbone 
wish it had a content tag because I'm not that great at deciphering content by feel, but it's either a really soft all wool, a wool/silk blend, or possibly cash. It just feels softer, less fuzzy, shinier and smoother than other tweeds I have felt that are tagged as 100%wool.
enough talk:


----------



## WipitDC

CMDC - I'm interested in the Showroom you mention in your signature. Can you PM me some details? Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

Rooney470 said:


> CMDC - I'm interested in the Showroom you mention in your signature. Can you PM me some details? Thanks!


Awww.... That's so not fair. Dude, I want a Showroom!


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> Awww.... That's so not fair. Dude, I want a Showroom!


----------



## drlivingston

Some odd shell finds. Mansfield PTBs in #8 shell. And Jarman Benchmark PTBs in black shell. You won't find these on Card's list. lol

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1333_zpsf139acee.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1334_zpsbd46b9f4.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1337_zpsc9c96cb1.jpg.html

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1338_zps46f1e880.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1339_zpsf1e45884.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1340_zpsd7c6a40f.jpg.html


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Some odd shell finds. Mansfield PTBs in #8 shell. And Jarman Benchmark PTBs in black shell. You won't find these on Card's list. lol
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01153/DSCN1334_zpsbd46b9f4.jpg.html


Is that some sort of home-made repair? Or do you think they originally came that way?


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Is that some sort of home-made repair? Or do you think they originally came that way?


No... it was just some schmutz. It wiped off easily. These pictures were taken pre-cleaning. As for the irregular stitching, I can only surmise that they were hand sewn by Otis in Mayberry.


----------



## Orgetorix

The triangular pieces look like a cobbler's attempt at repairing or reinforcing some damage to that area.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> The triangular pieces look like a cobbler's attempt at repairing or reinforcing some damage to that area.


I would agree with that. I was just referring to the gunk on the rear of the shoe. Judging from the irregular stitching, your assertion is plausible. Either way, I couldn't let $4 shell PTBs sit on the shelf. :tongue2:


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

drlivingston said:


> I would agree with that. I was just referring to the gunk on the rear of the shoe. Judging from the irregular stitching, your assertion is plausible. Either way, I couldn't let $4 shell PTBs sit on the shelf. :tongue2:


what size are those color 8's ?


----------



## drlivingston

ThatDudeOrion said:


> what size are those color 8's ?


9 Narrow


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

drlivingston said:


> 9 Narrow


Oh good, now I don't have to worry about what you'll do with them, lol.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice morning.

Burberry London by Gitman plaid
Brooks Madras 
Paul Stuart 80/20 plaid


for myself...

RT for Mobley and Sons made in England plaid silk/wool tie


----------



## drlivingston

Two 40R (curse you smaller trads) Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suits:

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01155/DSCN1423_zpsa74ce0af.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01155/DSCN1433_zpse7dcc0e8.jpg.html


----------



## CMDC

^Details please. Especially that top one.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> ^Details please. Especially that top one.


It's wool flannel. Jacket is 1/2 lined, single vent. Pants are flat front with no buttons for braces.
Jacket
P2P----------21.5"
Shoulder----18.25"
BOC---------30.5"
Sleeves-----24.5"
Pants
Waist--------17.5" (laid flat)
Inseam------29"
1.75" cuffs
Closer shot of the fabric:
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01156/DSCN1430_zps89730e49.jpg.html


----------



## crs

Got three Norman Hilton SC and one Nick Hilton SC and I'm keepin' all three.


----------



## drlivingston

crs said:


> Got three Norman Hilton SC and one Nick Hilton SC and I'm keepin' all three.


That's four.


----------



## gaseousclay

hmmm, my favorite local thrift store appears to be upping their prices on stuff too. they had a NWT Levi's jacket priced at $49.99 and a NWT Redwing jacket priced at $49.99. at this rate I might as well go back to buying new.


----------



## sskim3

So I never bought that green jacket that I was looking at last week but ended up with a Hickey Freeman Hopsack Navy Blazer.










And a few ties on feebay at thrift store prices...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Stopped in a Goodwill the other day where I used to find all kinds of good stuff. Over the last year, not so much. Looked through a few hundred ties, and as usual, didn't find one.

On the way out the door, I noticed three repp ties hanging up behing the glass with $17 price tags on them -- they appeared to be Brooks Brothers. I'm assuming all their other good stuff has been going up online.


----------



## crs

drlivingston said:


> That's four.


A math major I wasn't. Two Norms and one Nick.


----------



## Duvel

I have been finding some great ties at Goodwill lately. $1.59 each, and I'm finding Repp ties and other nice ones, in the 3" range, all slik, from makers like Brooks, Robert Talbot, Huntington, and several closed traditional men's shops. Not sure what's going on. I usually don't see this kind of stuff in these stores.


----------



## drlivingston

AE Brentwood (maybe unworn)
3-S. Ferragamo 
3-Hermes

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01157/DSCN1493_zpsbbfaffb7.jpg.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

ArtVandalay said:


> Stopped in a Goodwill the other day where I used to find all kinds of good stuff. Over the last year, not so much. Looked through a few hundred ties, and as usual, didn't find one.
> 
> On the way out the door, I noticed three repp ties hanging up behing the glass with $17 price tags on them -- they appeared to be Brooks Brothers. I'm assuming all their other good stuff has been going up online.


I'm suspecting a skim at at least one local thrift. Was there last Saturday, when last-chance color tags are 69 cents, and here's this guy with what looks like a never-worn Pendleton buffalo plaid mackinaw. Stone cold mint, first time I've ever seen it (and I'm in the store every day) and the tag is...last chance color, so he's getting it for 69 cents. No way I missed that Pendleton, even if it had been in the women's section, for two months.

Now, I'm wondering if this epic dry spell that's lasted since June is really a dry spell or simply the start of stuff getting funneled away by insiders.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> AE Brentwood (maybe unworn)
> 3-S. Ferragamo
> 3-Hermes
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01157/DSCN1493_zpsbbfaffb7.jpg.html


What size are the Brentwood?


----------



## crs

Duvel said:


> I have been finding some great ties at Goodwill lately. $1.59 each, and I'm finding Repp ties and other nice ones, in the 3" range, all slik, from makers like Brooks, Robert Talbot, Huntington, and several closed traditional men's shops. Not sure what's going on. I usually don't see this kind of stuff in these stores.


I see dead people.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> What size are the Brentwood?


10.5C


----------



## dkoernert

Will those Ferragamo and Hermes ties be making it to the 'bay? Their ties are my non-trad guilty pleasure.


----------



## drlivingston

Bruno Magli boots Made in Italy Size 9

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01158/DSCN1495_zps512a5b0d.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

These dead people had good taste, I think.



crs said:


> I see dead people.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> 10.5C


No single letter mocks me like C does in this thread.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> No single letter mocks me like C does in this thread.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


I wear a C width, but 11.5C.


----------



## CMDC

You now seem to be finding lots of things in my size. Stop tempting me.



drlivingston said:


> 10.5C


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> No single letter mocks me like C does in this thread.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


You mean like R mocks me?


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> You now seem to be finding lots of things in my size. Stop tempting me.


I just sold an awesome pair of 10.5C Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell wingtips on eBay for $120! That was a bargain.


----------



## CMDC

^I was watching those for a little while. Just bought 2 pairs of shells so I wanted to discipline myself. Thought those would have gone for more.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> ^I was watching those for a little while. Just bought 2 pairs of shells so I wanted to discipline myself. Thought those would have gone for more.


They would have, but I just wanted them gone after the "best offer" fiascos. A guy offered $200 , I accepted, he never paid. So, I re-listed them. Another guy offered $200, I accepted, then he wants me to ship them to mainland China instead of Columbia, SC. Nope (with a capital "N")! Finally, I just listed them as a quick auction with no reserve. They still ended up going to Greece. (I hope that they get there...)


----------



## gamma68

Found three seven-fold ties today. I had never seen a seven-fold tie in person before.

One was a solid red, the other a solid blue/green. Both had a dark stain around the area that would be around the neck. Yuck.

The third, which I purchased, has no stains. It feels like it could possibly be ancient madder:





EDIT: Now I'm not sure if it's a 7-fold or 6-fold. I didn't know such an animal existed.


----------



## drlivingston

That is a beautiful tie, Gamma. I don't think that I have ever owned a Peterman 7-fold.


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> The third, which I purchased, has no stains. It feels like it could possibly be ancient madder:
> 
> EDIT: Now I'm not sure if it's a 7-fold or 6-fold. I didn't know such an animal existed.


One of my first thrifted ties was a J Peterman 7 Fold. It was a shade over 4" wide, but flipped quite well. We used to have one of their outlet stores in town so I still see quite a few of their pieces.


----------



## drlivingston

Here's a random find that was lurking in the women's area of a local thrift. Ortega's hand woven vest from Chimayo, NM. At $2.99 it will be an easy and profitable flip.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....TRC1.A0.H0.Xortega&_nkw=ortega&_sacat=155240

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01159/DSCN1496_zpseeb45382.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01159/DSCN1497_zps7b3899bd.jpg.html


----------



## wwilson

Just picked up some Alden 986 LHS in color 8...size 7 B/D, great shape if anyone is interested...


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> Just picked up some Alden 986 LHS in color 8...size 7 B/D, great shape if anyone is interested...


Interest is a given... what's the asking price?


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Interest is a given... what's the asking price?


I have no idea, I'm home alone with my 3 year old for a bit but I'll post pics and stuff when SWMBO gets home...


----------



## CMDC

There will be two very nice tweed sacks coming in the next day or so. Found these three ties today--nice Arthur Adler repp; Dunhill; mystery tie. Anyone recognize the mark on this?


----------



## drlivingston

Celine?


----------



## CMDC

Maybe although I have a few Celine ties and they all have tags. This one has nothing and no indication that the tag came off.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A brand-new Rowenta iron in box. With tags and warranty card and store receipt from 1998 showing a purchase price of $75.98.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/9714/018_zps813623cd.jpg.html


----------



## Odradek

M&S 3 patch pocket navy blazer. Excellent condition. Tagged 38S but fits more like a 40S, so thought it would work out fine for me, though the arms are strangely long.
Looking in the mirror at home the shoulders seemed very big so I got the tape measure out. 
20" shoulder to shoulder, on a 38S?
Sleeves are 24" which again is huge for a 38S.

Also a great pair of Brooks Brothers Loro Piana trousers. 40" waist x 32" leg.
Bound for ebay.


----------



## vpkozel

Had a pretty crazy one yesterday. Lots of good stuff in my cart and the fire alarm goes off so I have to leave it all there. so I was thinking this was a definitely blues day. Quickly ran to the other GW where I picked up 3 NWT southern tides linen shirts and a 7-8 other nice ones as well. Also grabbed a navy blazer for my son. Stopped back at the original GW and there was my cart - untouched. Picked up another 1/2 dozen nice shirts. 

The blues was that I had to leave behind a dozen or so very nice brooks dress shirts because they weren't my size, but all obviously from the same guy.


----------



## Duvel

I've picked up a more than a few 3/2 roll sport coats and blazers lately by thrift-shopping, thanks largely to a couple of great sellers here at Andy's and in part thanks to the 'Bay. One very cool indicator of my success: Mrs D is all smiles and "wows" when I wear this stuff the first time. She usually likes what I wear, and she even says I dress better than she does, but it's rare that what I wear elicits this kind of enthusiasm from her. I guess there's nothing like a good, classic "trad" jacket.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I've picked up a more than a few 3/2 roll sport coats and blazers lately by thrift-shopping, thanks largely to a couple of great sellers here at Andy's and in part thanks to the 'Bay. One very cool indicator of my success: Mrs D is all smiles and "wows" when I wear this stuff the first time. She usually likes what I wear, and she even says I dress better than she does, but it's rare that what I wear elicits this kind of enthusiasm from her. I guess there's nothing like a good, classic "trad" jacket.


Just wait until there's no room left in the closets. She'll still be saying "wow," but rarely with a smile.


----------



## CMDC

^Absolutely. My wife is convinced that she will meet her death via a collapsing tower of Container Store clear plastic shoe boxes that are stacked next to my closet and near our bed.


----------



## Monocle

gamma68 said:


> Found three seven-fold ties today. I had never seen a seven-fold tie in person before.


I stumbled upon an old Talbott 7-fold the other day, but it was a 3" tie, which is not in itself necessarily strange. But that it was 7-fold seemed to be odd. It was labeled as "Seven Fold" on the label too. The only one of its kind I've seen. Most seven folds I see are modern length and widths with very ultra-posh names.. I left it because it was just too unattractive.


----------



## swb120

Trad iron?



32rollandrock said:


> A brand-new Rowenta iron in box. With tags and warranty card and store receipt from 1998 showing a purchase price of $75.98.
> 
> https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/9714/018_zps813623cd.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, that occurred to me. I'll need to proceed carefully. I'm getting ready to hear, "And you need another jacket because...?"

The trick, I've learned, is to avoid focusing too much on one kind of thing. It was shirts for a while, and recently it's been jackets. It might be time to move on to trousers or shoes.



32rollandrock said:


> Just wait until there's no room left in the closets. She'll still be saying "wow," but rarely with a smile.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Yeah, that occurred to me. I'll need to proceed carefully. I'm getting ready to hear, "And you need another jacket because...?"
> 
> The trick, I've learned, is to avoid focusing too much on one kind of thing. It was shirts for a while, and recently it's been jackets. It might be time to move on to trousers or shoes.


This is a good tip! I'll have to try this. I've run out of space to "hide" new acquisitions.


----------



## Duvel

I've been there! These days I just stay honest about it (of course). She works at home, so she sees every package that comes to the door anyway. But I'm also lucky that Mrs D understands my interest in dressing well. I always try to impress on her the "deal" that I'm getting, e.g., "You know, back in its time, this blazer easily would have cost at least $400, and something new just like it now would run much, much more."


----------



## MythReindeer

I look for trousers with a 31 inch waist and a respectable rise, so just put every trip under "blues."


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> I've been there! These days I just stay honest about it (of course). She works at home, so she sees every package that comes to the door anyway. But I'm also lucky that Mrs D understands my interest in dressing well. I always try to impress on her the "deal" that I'm getting, e.g., "You know, back in its time, this blazer easily would have cost at least $400, and something new just like it now would run much, much more."


I live in an apartment complex. We get email notifications when a package comes. The email goes to my email address and my significant other's email address. Can't hide packages anymore. I do get to use the argument that this argument cost $XXX and I got it for $XX. It only works sometimes.....


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, you can only use the "$xxx/$xx" argument so many times before you start to sound like the proverbial housewife who tells hubby, "But it was on sale."


----------



## gamma68

One "trick" I've learned, which only works for a short time, is to take newly acquired jackets to the dry cleaner before the wife returns home. I think of it as "temporary remote storage."


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> You now seem to be finding lots of things in my size. Stop tempting me.


Not to mention, I just picked up these Alden 954 shell monks in guess what size? 10.5C :devil:

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01163/DSCN1679_zps9a6d09c0.jpg.html


----------



## shadoman

drlivingston said:


> Not to mention, I just picked up these Alden 954 shell monks in guess what size? 10.5C :devil:
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01163/DSCN1679_zps9a6d09c0.jpg.html


ooOOOooo Are those for sale ?


----------



## drlivingston

shadoman said:


> ooOOOooo Are those for sale ?


This is how they appeared in the wild this morning. I will upload post-bone and Saphir pics soon.


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> Alden 954 shell monks in guess what size? 10.5C :devil:


Hot Damn!


----------



## gaseousclay

Was at GW tonight and came across the mother load of Brooks Brothers ties. There were at least 12-15 on the rack. Sadly there was only one in the bunch that was in pristine condition - the others had the fraying around the edges, but I left them all. They wanted $8.99 per tie. Bah humbug


----------



## marinephil

Blues: 5 or 6 pairs of Allen Edmonds in pretty good condition, including black patent leather lace-ups and patent leather opera shoes. All were huge, size 14, and priced at $21.95 a pair. Today was 25% off, but still not enough to get me to buy shoes that don't fit.

Also, the Robert Talbott "12 Days of Christmas" emblematic tie, but it was frayed at the bottom.

This was all at the Goodwill on Columbia Pike in Arlington if anyone is interested.


----------



## DLW

Finally had some luck at the thrift today. Found these Allen Edmonds Berksire. There where two blues, Allen Edmonds Maxfield Tassel Loafers 10 ½ d/merlot and Allen Edmonds Men's Sanford 11 e/walnut. To bad, the Sanford's were too big as they appeared to have been only worn 2-3 times. Hoped to make the Maxfield's work, as they were only half a size to large, sometimes a shoe will work but not today.

Also found two Robert Talbott ties from The Claymore Shop and a nice wool winter scarf by Polo.


----------



## jfelixg

Blues: Vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sport coat, from The English Shop, Princeton. Leather buttons, patch pockets & everything else in order. 1960s, maybe. Good fit, no moth holes or tears. Then I see the sleeve cuff, which appears to have had a bad accident with an electric stove heating element.


----------



## gamma68

jfelixg said:


> Blues: Vintage Harris Tweed 3/2 sport coat, from The English Shop, Princeton. Leather buttons, patch pockets & everything else in order. 1960s, maybe. Good fit, no moth holes or tears. Then I see the sleeve cuff, which appears to have had a bad accident with an electric stove heating element.


If the sleeves need be to taken up, that _might _be fixable. Hard to leave those vintage 3/2 HT jackets behind, despite the damage. What color is it? Pic?


----------



## triumph

Sanford is intriguing. Did you pick them up? Let me know if you are interested to sell.


----------



## jfelixg

gamma68 said:


> If the sleeves need be to taken up, that _might _be fixable.


Ain't nobody got time for that! I left it out in the wild for some other tweedster to find. BTW, there was also a second English Shop Harris tweed there, a bit smaller (maybe 40R with tight sleeves) in OK condition.


----------



## gamma68

jfelixg said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that! I left it out in the wild for some other tweedster to find. BTW, there was also a second English Shop Harris tweed there, a bit smaller (maybe 40R with tight sleeves) in OK condition.


If you went back for that second HT, acquired it, and wanted to flip it, I know a certain someone who might be interested, depending on the actual measurements.


----------



## jfelixg

I just hit a mother lode at my favorite store on the way home. It seems a man of wealth and taste has passed, and he was exactly the same size as me. Sifting through the suits i found 5 or six nice conservative brooks brothers in a row, followed by three recent, bold mafia-pinstripe J Presses and, for the cherry on top, my first Isaia. I matched the pants to just one of the J Presses, but the store closed before i could match the rest. I am going to have to go back in first thing tomorrow morning to finish the job.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

I had a decent amount of good finds over this summer, but these are probably my three favorites: 


The coat is from Palm Beach, the blue tie is Polo (I have the same one in red and was excited to see it in blue), and the paisley is Hathaway. I apologize for the mediocre quality of the photo. :{)


----------



## Odradek

Walking to the post office this morning I popped into a shop I check out every now and then.

Two nice Eton shirts and one from Pal Zileri.
16 & 16.5.

Left another Eton behind due to a collar that was starting to fray, and also left a Faconnable shirt, but may go back for that one.
There was also a Brooks Brothers shirt in my size but a bit thrashed. These shirts are all in very good condition.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is an estate sale brag. 

I feel a little embarrassed bragging about this because it so much. But, here goes anyway: 

A local neurosurgeon that I know has retired and is moving to Florida. My old firm has retained this doctor 100's (or thousands) of times to serve as an expert witness and paid him hundreds of thousands of dollars (perhaps even millions over 25 years or so). So, I felt like I had personally paid for some of this stuff when I was a partner at the firm. He clearly had a tremendous amount of money. I got lost in his house. I have never been in a house so large. 

Many of his clothes were my size. In recent years, he must have gained ALOT of weight because he had quite a few new suits that were size 58. There were quite a few 4X shirts, and 22 neck size shirts. 

I had to sort through the huge sizes to find some good stuff. 

Anyway, here is the brag part

The items I purchased at thrift store prices: 

SUITS

Burberry DB 
Southwick DB pin stripe 
Charles Jourdan check 
Pierre Cardin (not the cheesy version) navy subtle stripe ? 
Talia Uomo 
Burberry Olive summer weight 50R 

SCs
Burberry 100% cashmere 
Grey wool Tweed Local brand 
Brown wool tweed 
Burberry grey GLEN PLAID
Nick Hilton Yellow cream silk DB 
Mark Shale black brown tweedy 50R 
Cricketer DB navy 
Burberry white DB BLAZER

SHIRTS 

BURBERRY POINT COLLAR GREEN WHITE STRIPE 17.5 36
ROBERT TALBOTT BLUE WHITE STRIPE 18 35 
CHAN TAYLOR HONG KONG 
Gitman Bros point collar 18-36 
IKE BEHAR BLUE WHITE STRIPE 17.5 36
BURBERRY blue stripe tab collar 17.5 36
Burberry stripe dress shirt 17.5 36
Ike behar yellow tan 17.5 36
Burberry grey dress shirt 17.5 36
Aquascutum stripe dress shirt 17.5 36
Robert Talbott red white stripe 18 36 mine 
Chan and Sons Hong Kong plaid 
Stile grey glen plaid 
Lazo BD shirt 
Burberry 17.5 35 
Ike Behar Custom
4 RL POLOS 
Tommy Bahama polo 
Burberry (22 neck!) x2 
NWT Tommy Bahama HAWAIIAN shirt 

PANTS 
New burberry chinos 
3 Burberry slacks 
CORBIN NAVY SKACKS 
COACH AND FORE GREY FLANNEL 
Brioni sport slacks 

TIES
8 rooster wool ties 

SHOES 
3 black wingtips not sure of maker
Lucchese boots 13D 

OTHER

NEW WITH TAGS Burberry Trench Coat 44R 

BROOKS BROTHER TUXEDO 


AND, I left two thirds of the stuff! 




I had to take over my Son's closet. But, he is 3 and he won't mind.


----------



## drlivingston

I wonder who got all of his better ties. A man with that type of wardrobe has more than Roosters in his arsenal.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> I wonder who got all of his better ties. A man with that type of wardrobe has more than Roosters in his arsenal.


I was wondering about that too. I would guess he might be keeping many of them. He must also be keeping a lot of shoes. I bought all three pair of dress shoes, and one pair of boots. There was only one pair of old boots left.


----------



## Duvel

New doorstep arrival: Ben Silver x Corbin navy blazer, via Tweedy Don. It is nice.


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> New doorstep arrival: Ben Silver x Corbin navy blazer, via Tweedy Don. It is nice.


Sometimes, I wish that AAAC had a feedback score. Then, at other times, I am glad that we do not. However, I would be most curious to see how many satisfied Tweedy Don customers are out there. He continues to be an amazing resource for people looking to up their sartorial game.


----------



## Duvel

He's definitely been a great resource for me of late.



drlivingston said:


> Sometimes, I wish that AAAC had a feedback score. Then, at other times, I am glad that we do not. However, I would be most curious to see how many satisfied Tweedy Don customers are out there. He continues to be an amazing resource for people looking to up their sartorial game.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Sometimes, I wish that AAAC had a feedback score. Then, at other times, I am glad that we do not. However, I would be most curious to see how many satisfied Tweedy Don customers are out there. He continues to be an amazing resource for people looking to up their sartorial game.


I'll second that. I've got two lovely jackets and a few ties from him, and they are great.


----------



## Odradek

Drove to a nearby town for a wander round. A few reasonable quality shirts, and the only tie on the rail, Brooks Brothers.
In three shops I went into there, two had no ties at all and the last just had this one tie, hanging all by itself. Maybe ties are being phased out, like VHS tapes.

By the way, is there a hierarchy with BB ties. Makers, Makers & Merchants etc.










Then a half hour drive to another town and nothing there worth looking at. But in the last place I looked, just as I was about to head home, bonanza. 
A Huntsman of Savile Row shirt, and then, on the next rack, a Huntsman DB suit with tow pairs of trousers. Not bespoke, OTR and made in Italy, but top quality.
In the pocket, a train ticket from Manchester to London. 1st Class of course.


----------



## Monocle

Passed on Another BB camel 2 button in glen plaid. Tagged $20. Did BB make an attractive glen plaid camel? These are a dull gray with perhaps just a hint of some earth tones. May sound nice, but they don't really do it for me, IMHO.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> Sometimes, I wish that AAAC had a feedback score. Then, at other times, I am glad that we do not. However, I would be most curious to see how many satisfied Tweedy Don customers are out there. He continues to be an amazing resource for people looking to up their sartorial game.


I would like to see more 46R and 10D/E so I can stop using these 100 dollar bills to light my cigars. 

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## dkoernert

A new Goodwill opened up today just around the corner from work. I am hopeful it will produce some great stuff since it is right next to a thrift that has produced all of my best hauls. I managed to swing by briefly at lunch but didn't come up with much, just a PRL Yarmouth OCBD and a pretty nice heavy merino wool full zip sweater from Orvis.


----------



## Duvel

That's much better than what I usually see in our local GW.



dkoernert said:


> A new Goodwill opened up today just around the corner from work. I am hopeful it will produce some great stuff since it is right next to a thrift that has produced all of my best hauls. I managed to swing by briefly at lunch but didn't come up with much, just a* PRL Yarmouth OCBD and a pretty nice heavy merino wool full zip sweater from Orvis*.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> That's much better than what I usually see in our local GW.


Opening day at a thrift store is usually pretty good.


----------



## vpkozel

dkoernert said:


> A new Goodwill opened up today just around the corner from work. I am hopeful it will produce some great stuff since it is right next to a thrift that has produced all of my best hauls. I managed to swing by briefly at lunch but didn't come up with much, just a PRL Yarmouth OCBD and a pretty nice heavy merino wool full zip sweater from Orvis.


I swung by the Goodwill at Rosemont in VA Beach when I was in town last week for just a few minutes and they seemed to have some decent stuff. I grabbed one shirt, but didn't have much time to browse. They were a bit pricier than the GW in Charlotte though....


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> Opening day at a thrift store is usually pretty good.


I was a little disappointed by the GW. Of course I didn't get over there until noon so maybe there was some killer stuff that was snatched up before I could get there.


----------



## drlivingston

And now the next chapter in the ongoing saga of "Climate Inappropriate Outerwear in Alabama". I give you the Barbour Longshoreman fishing/hunting waxed cotton smock. It is a strange find. But for $4.99, I couldn't let it sit there. It'll be an easy flip.

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01165/DSCN1693_zpscc3e81d7.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01165/DSCN1696_zpsc27c7e4e.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> And now the next chapter in the ongoing saga of "Climate Inappropriate Outerwear in Alabama". I give you the Barbour Longshoreman fishing/hunting waxed cotton smock. It is a strange find. But for $4.99, I couldn't let it sit there. It'll be an easy flip.


I'd hate to see what you'd have to say about my wardrobe . . . The waxed cotton vest is classic enough, the barbour jacket is nice and the lining can be worn separately but might be overkill zipped in, but the wool-lined waxed cotton duster seems a bit much for my climate as does the heavy double-breasted shawl-collar wool cardigan . . .


----------



## drlivingston

And a navy Zegna cashmere blend blazer with Ben Silver Auburn University buttons...

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01166/DSCN1706_zps437545f3.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01166/DSCN1698_zps92025ee3.jpg.html


----------



## Spin Evans

I'm shocked that some 'Bama zealot hadn't set that blazer on fire.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> I'm shocked that some 'Bama zealot hadn't set that blazer on fire.


I have a crimson Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer. I am seriously thinking about transferring the Auburn buttons over to it.


----------



## Monocle

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5446_zps300f3932.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5448_zpsb76b9873.jpg.html
for moi


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a great find!


----------



## WillBarrett

Spin Evans said:


> I'm shocked that some 'Bama zealot hadn't set that blazer on fire.


Easy now...

Doc - great finds all around. As a UA alum, one of my prized possessions is my mother's embossed AU binder from her time as an undergrad on the Plains in the early 70s.

What size is that crimson blazer, if I may be so bold?

And that Barbour pullover is AMAZING. Too bad I'm a small dude.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> And a navy Zegna cashmere blend blazer with Ben Silver Auburn University buttons...
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01166/DSCN1706_zps437545f3.jpg.html
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01166/DSCN1698_zps92025ee3.jpg.html


i didn't know Ben Silver made these kind of Buttons. I checked the website and he doesn't have MIZZOU! #%*+}#%^¥


----------



## gamma68

Gitman must-iron OCBD fun shirt, complete with third collar button:



And a couple cool ties:


----------



## Reuben

The BB hunting tie and gitman fun shirt are both awesome!


----------



## sskim3

Fml... found a beautiful be golden fleece jacket. Found the matching pants with a major tear in the pants.... 

Decided to hit up Marshalls and added insult:
3 be golden fleece suits marked down to 299 and none my size.


----------



## dukedishin

sskim3 said:


> Decided to hit up Marshalls and added insult:
> 3 be golden fleece suits marked down to 299 and none my size.


If they've got any navy around 39R I'll pay for a proxy...


----------



## dukedishin

gamma68 said:


> Gitman must-iron OCBD fun shirt, complete with third collar button:


KILLER fun shirt. Great find.


----------



## sskim3

dukedishin said:


> If they've got any navy around 39R I'll pay for a proxy...


41r 44r and 46r. Ugh


----------



## drlivingston

I bought a bunch of stuff today (including over 150 completely unnecessary ties). lol I will have to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> I bought a bunch of stuff today (including over 150 completely unnecessary ties). lol I will have to post pictures tomorrow.


I'm jealous doc. How many times do you come home empty handed lol


----------



## Ensiferous

Very nice find, Monocle. That vest is begging to be put into action.



Monocle said:


> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5446_zps300f3932.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston

There are days when the thrifting gods smile down on you. I give you AE Park Avenues in merlot size 9D (too small, but should be an easy flip )

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01168/DSCN1710_zps98b2540e.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01168/DSCN1711_zpsc42ef65c.jpg.html


----------



## Quetzal

drlivingston said:


> There are days when the thrifting gods smile down on you. I give you AE Park Avenues in merlot size 9D (too small, but should be an easy flip )
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01168/DSCN1710_zps98b2540e.jpg.html
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01168/DSCN1711_zpsc42ef65c.jpg.html


This is usually the condition that I purchase my shoes at Goodwill, some with the wooden shoe trees.

-Quetzal


----------



## Quetzal

Not a Thrift Store Score, rather a Flea Market Fable:

I was at a flea market a few years back, where a man was selling old model planes and war memorabilia. On the ground in front of his trailer, were three rumpled black wool suits. At the time, I wasn't very knowledgeable of Evening Wear, but I did need a black suit for my orchestra. The vendor stated that they belonged to a musician, and was told that he had them made in the late 1930s. I tried on the sole Dinner Coat, and was told that it fit perfectly, so I bought the Tuxedo, but left the two sets of tails behind (my folks thought that I wouldn't ever need them; I remind myself that the faille lapels were ripped and that there may have been holes, but I'm sure that they could have been repaired). The guy was charging $16.00, but after some intense haggling, I purchased it at $4.00 (again, for the very low price, I should've just bought the Tails, and they probably would have fit me). Later, after it was cleaned (I'm astonished that the faille lapels survived; they typically are ripped to shreds), I tried it on; to my surprise the pants fit PERFECTLY (we're talking about a size 27x33), but to my "horror" (I wasn't knowledgeable about the 1930s cut), it had HUGE shoulders, a very tailored waist, very WIDE faille (why would they put a ribbon-like fabric on a Tux, I thought) lapels and ONLY 4 BUTTONS on a Double-Breasted (again, the only coat that I had was a modern Lands' End blazer, I thought that the trim was supposed to be satin, and I didn't know that Tuxedos could be Double Breasted). But I kept it because it was warm and was very comfortable (hmm, these high armholes are also pretty nice for playing the viola) and was told that it was a wonderful-looking suit by several people. After watching some 1930s film, I realized that it was indeed a vintage Tuxedo, and was more correct than what I originally believed.

Not bad for my first suit (after my kid-sized suits when I was much younger, that is).

-Quetzal


----------



## Quetzal

Some day, once I figure out how to post pictures, I'll share with you my Goodwill/St. Vin scores. The Tie Gods have been especially generous; nearly all of my ties were purchased here and in a LIKE NEW condition, the majority of them being 1930s-early 1960s ties. The oldest is a woven 1910s tie from the Salvation Army (they let me have it for a buck because it was "wrinkled" and "warped", actually the original uneven fold, after some arguing), the most modern being a 1980s Kenneth Roberts cotton tie or a green "Genuine New Zealand Wool" tie.

All of my other ties were found in the bottom of a box at a flea market; I bought it for $4.00, though the majority turned out to be a bunch 1970s ties (not bad, actually, mostly solid weaves and clubs, just too long and wide for me).

-Quetzal


----------



## dkoernert

Found this today for $4. Figured I couldn't leave behind a running swiss auto for that price. Currently trying to get the case back open to check out the movement. 


Edit got it open. What am I looking at here ETA 2451?


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> There are days when the thrifting gods smile down on you. I give you AE Park Avenues in merlot size 9D (too small, but should be an easy flip )


Wow these are fantastic... I click on the link under "easy flip" hoping it's an eBay listing for these beauties...and instead it's an automatically generated eBay link for "easy flip clip- on sunglasses" :icon_pale:


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Found this today for $4. Figured I couldn't leave behind a running swiss auto for that price. Currently trying to get the case back open to check out the movement.
> 
> Edit got it open. What am I looking at here ETA 2451?


Good deal!

I think it's the no-date version of the ETA 2472. See link: https://watchguy.co.uk/teardown-service-glycine-compressor-eta-2472/


----------



## shadoman

Three MTM suits from SavileRow tailors in St. Louis.
(Evidently a Mr. R.L. Bagby and I have the exact same measurements)
Full canvas, surgeon's cuffs, and pretty sure they are E.Zegna cloth.
Damn. 
(edit: I just found out that Mssr. Bagby was the chairman and CEO of A.G. Edwards... lol)​


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> There are days when the thrifting gods smile down on you. I give you AE Park Avenues in merlot size 9D (too small, but should be an easy flip )


The quality of your thrifting has to have something to do with B-ham having some outlet malls, don't you think? And if so, I shall have to venture down to Gaffney to see what I can find there. Also, I wonder if the quality of stuff at the GW near the new outlet malls south of Charlotte has increased since the new outlets just opened there?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Some cool ties from my weekend home.


"TGIF"


And a sweet, Made in Scotland tie from Komitos.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nobleprofessor said:


> i didn't know Ben Silver made these kind of Buttons. I checked the website and he doesn't have MIZZOU! #%*+}#%^¥


Ah, you SEC newbies....


----------



## eagle2250

Vasque Hiking Boots and Mephisto Hurrikan's dropped off at the Thrift Shop...and the thinning of the herd continues!


----------



## gamma68

This might be my best-ever vintage find:







Circa early 1960s Burberry Harris Tweed, 3/2 roll, patch pockets, very light shoulder padding, fully lined and in excellent condition with no holes. 

My understanding is that 3/2 tweeds from England are quite rare. The photos don't do the colors justice. The closest to the true colors is the one of the vent.


----------



## Duvel

Wow. That's nice, gamma!


----------



## Duvel

Well, it seems I get to add the fabled LL Bean field coat/barn coat to my cold weather arsenal. I can see this coat doing duty for many things this fall and winter, and I think it might even dress up nicely in a country sort of way.


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> Vasque Hiking Boots and Mephisto Hurrikan's dropped off at the Thrift Shop...and the thinning of the herd continues!


Out of curiosity, why bag the Vasques? I'm a big fan of the brand.


----------



## TweedyDon

Duvel said:


> Well, it seems I get to add the fabled LL Bean field coat/barn coat to my cold weather arsenal. I can see this coat doing duty for many things this fall and winter, and I think it might even dress up nicely in a country sort of way.


It's on its way!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, sir! You've done wonders to my closet.


----------



## eagle2250

32rollandrock said:


> Out of curiosity, why bag the Vasques? I'm a big fan of the brand.


LOL. The "herd" had grown back to 67 pair of shoes/boots, though certainly not all Vasques. The wife is 'encouraging me to consider relocating from NW Hoosierville to central Florida to restore the "around the corner proximity to three of our grandchildren whose family moved to central Florida just six weeks ago. If we do relocate, I'm not going to do it with the excess shoes/boots, chinos, sport coats, etc. that I've managed to accumulate over close to a decade of retirement. Even if we do not move, I'm still committed to restoring some sense of sanity to my wardrobe and reducing inventory to the point that I can once again fit everything in a single closet.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. The "herd" had grown back to 67 pair of shoes/boots, though certainly not all Vasques. The wife is 'encouraging me to consider relocating from NW Hoosierville to central Florida to restore the "around the corner proximity to three of our grandchildren whose family moved to central Florida just six weeks ago. If we do relocate, I'm not going to do it with the excess shoes/boots, chinos, sport coats, etc. that I've managed to accumulate over close to a decade of retirement. Even if we do not move, I'm still committed to restoring some sense of sanity to my wardrobe and reducing inventory to the point that I can once again fit everything in a single closet.


All right, guys! You heard it. Eagle yard sale blowout!! Roadtrip to Indiana!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. The "herd" had grown back to 67 pair of shoes/boots, though certainly not all Vasques. The wife is 'encouraging me to consider relocating from NW Hoosierville to central Florida to restore the "around the corner proximity to three of our grandchildren whose family moved to central Florida just six weeks ago. If we do relocate, I'm not going to do it with the excess shoes/boots, chinos, sport coats, etc. that I've managed to accumulate over close to a decade of retirement. Even if we do not move, I'm still committed to restoring some sense of sanity to my wardrobe and reducing inventory to the point that I can once again fit everything in a single closet.


You have tweed, no?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. The "herd" had grown back to 67 pair of shoes/boots, though certainly not all Vasques. The wife is 'encouraging me to consider relocating from NW Hoosierville to central Florida to restore the "around the corner proximity to three of our grandchildren whose family moved to central Florida just six weeks ago. If we do relocate, I'm not going to do it with the excess shoes/boots, chinos, sport coats, etc. that I've managed to accumulate over close to a decade of retirement. Even if we do not move, I'm still committed to restoring some sense of sanity to my wardrobe and reducing inventory to the point that I can once again fit everything in a single closet.


You have 67 pairs of shoes? WOW! That is impressive. I'm not sure how many I have that are mine -- I mean my size that I wear. I probably only have 30-40 that I consider MINE.

I have between 250-300 pairs, but they are mostly inventory that I am selling.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found these beauties yesterday. 

NEW! Allen Edmonds Richmond size 12C



I had to pay $36 dollars for them and that is a lot more than I usually pay at a thrift store. But, unfortunately, they still had the $240 price tag and it's obvious they are new. 

I thought they might work for me since I wear an 11.5C, but these are a whole size too big. I guess I would wear an 11C in this shoe.


----------



## wwilson

Brags: Just scored a pair of Bill's patchwork madras M2's in my size!

Blues: Left a Brooks 3/2 sack on the rack due to huge stain...


----------



## drlivingston

Seems like a windbreaker day today. Light jackets from Orvis, Bill's, PRL, and Turnbury... odd.


----------



## Odradek

Nobleprofessor said:


> You have 67 pairs of shoes? WOW! That is impressive. I'm not sure how many I have that are mine -- I mean my size that I wear. I probably only have 30-40 that I consider MINE.
> 
> I have between 250-300 pairs, but they are mostly inventory that I am selling.


Anything interesting in an 8.5D?


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> All right, guys! You heard it. Eagle yard sale blowout!! Roadtrip to Indiana!!





32rollandrock said:


> You have tweed, no?





Nobleprofessor said:


> You have 67 pairs of shoes? WOW! That is impressive. I'm not sure how many I have that are mine -- I mean my size that I wear. I probably only have 30-40 that I consider MINE.
> 
> I have between 250-300 pairs, but they are mostly inventory that I am selling.


Alas, I think I actually find myself shamed by my own excesses and therefore, perhaps as some sort of act of contrition, I've been passing things along to others through the local Goodwill store and our church's resale shop. Indeed, a half dozen or so tweeds, 30 or so sweaters, perhaps as many as 30 pair of shoes and boots, etc. will will gradually trickle through those vendors and hopefully some good will come of it! Egad...were I to attempt to part with my treasures all in one fell swoop, I fear the pain of the abrupt separation just might kill me()! Better safe than sorry. LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> There are days when the thrifting gods smile down on you. I give you AE Park Avenues in merlot size 9D (too small, but should be an easy flip )
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01168/DSCN1710_zps98b2540e.jpg.html


Those merlot Park Avenues really look great.
I'm nervous about buying the 65 last without trying on, and I won't get a chance to that for a while.
Might take a punt on JAB Boardrooms on the 97 last however, if they have any sales in the near future.


----------



## WillBarrett

Sort of a dull day. Left a pair of Orvis pants and sweet pair of LE wool pants on the rack. Didn't feel like standing in line.

Hoping for better this weekend.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Odradek said:


> Anything interesting in an 8.5D?


Probably. I have some really nice leather sole Cole Haan Moccasin loafers. I have never seen another pair like them.

Brooks Brothers white bucks, some 8D vintage Florsheim shark skin PTB, some 8.5 Tommy Bahama driving loafers, some 2 pair NOS stuart Mcquire side gore slip ons, and some others I think.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I don't know anything about hats. But, I can look stuff on ebay. I found a KNOX Twenty Fedora brand new in the box. It's a cool hat and hopefully will make a good flip.


----------



## ruvort

Nobleprofessor said:


> You have 67 pairs of shoes? WOW! That is impressive. I'm not sure how many I have that are mine -- I mean my size that I wear. I probably only have 30-40 that I consider MINE.
> 
> I have between 250-300 pairs, but they are mostly inventory that I am selling.


Anything in 12D? (Not trying to take the thread off track but if you do I might be interested)

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I found two amazing single breasted dual vented peak lapel (whew!) tradly Arthur M Rosenberg SC's in my size today in blue and brown. There was an awesome third one which was a bright red herringbone, but it unfortunately had too much pilling to make it worth it :/

It was SO hard to put that thing down, but man it was awesome to find two of the exact kind of jacket that I've been looking for. The blue is amazing. I need to figure out how to wear the brown one!
Super excited!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

A plain brown jacket, with peak lapels? What's the texture like?


----------



## drlivingston

ridethecliche said:


> I found two amazing single breasted dual vented peak lapel (whew!) tradly Arthur M Rosenberg SC's in my size today in blue and brown.


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## ridethecliche

drlivingston said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
















This is the red one I had to pass on. Pretty sure that's hand stitching in the collar. Pick stitching running down the lapel and around the collar as well. I'll take better pics of the label tomorrow.

I have no idea how/where I would have worn a red sc like that, but I was heartbroken at seeing all the pilling :/



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> A plain brown jacket, with peak lapels? What's the texture like?


Are you asking because you think it might be an orphan? I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it was but it was too cool to pass on. It's a hair rough feeling, but it would be a strange color for a suit methinks. I don't know how buttons were done in the 70's/80's so don't know if one can tell from those.


----------



## Spin Evans

If that's a linen blend, the pilling may just be natural slubs.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ridethecliche said:


> Are you asking because you think it might be an orphan? I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it was but it was too cool to pass on. It's a hair rough feeling, but it would be a strange color for a suit methinks. I don't know how buttons were done in the 70's/80's so don't know if one can tell from those.


Nah, I wanted to know if it would be a good idea to suggest leather buttons:










This is a better combination, and shows the texture.


----------



## ridethecliche

Spin Evans said:


> If that's a linen blend, the pilling may just be natural slubs.


Felt like wool to me, to be honest. I can't say for sure though.

However, I have no idea how/when I'd wear something with that color. I have a cream linen jacket and the slubs are 'harder' if that makes any sense. This looked and felt like the fuzz of an old sweater that was nearing the end of its life.

I still almost regret leaving it. It's just...what the heck would you where that with and when!

If it's still there when I go back to that store, I might buy it to wear with jeans and a T shirt and just wear it into the ground.


----------



## vpkozel

I found a bunch of Oxxford dress trousers. Looked like crazy for matching jackets, but I think that they are all just trousers. I am assuming that this is a good thing, correct?


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> You have tweed, no?


32R&R your inbox is full..


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Look at what I found









A lovely pair of grey suede gloves! Almost fit me or could of been a unique item for the Trad exchange. However ...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The Brooks Bros. 1818 dinner jacket with peak lapels made up for it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> 32R&R your inbox is full..


Fixed.


----------



## Odradek

Went to the Sue Ryder sale on Saturday.
Thought I was going to come home empty handed, but then found the following.

Vintage Daks tuxedo.
Some slight alterations and it will be grand.










And, right next to it on the rail, this bespoke ivory dinner jacket from Tom Brown tailors of Eton.



















My camera can't handle the contrast. The pockets might not be gaping open so much after I get it pressed. Somebody's been slouching about with their hands in the pockets it seems.
Again, it needs a bit of waist suppression if I'm going to keep it. 
My wife is not keen on it at all, and I read somewhere yesterday, that white dinner jackets should never be worn in Britain.
Apologies for the red bow tie. It's the only one I have at the moment.

Black Tie Guide.....



> Indeed, black-tie guests north of the 49th parallel would be wise to heed the example of their British cousins who do not consider the United Kingdom's temperate climate to be appropriate for white formal wear at any time of the year (with the notable exception of Last Night of the Proms).
> 
> And if a man is particularly serious about formal convention, a white jacket should never be worn in the city _"unless one has a napkin over his arm or a saxophone up to his lips"_ as _Esquire_ once put it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Beautiful stuff, but I'm not sure that the white dinner jacket fits you properly in the shoulders. Might just be the camera angle.


----------



## ridethecliche

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Beautiful stuff, but I'm not sure that the white dinner jacket fits you properly in the shoulders. Might just be the camera angle.


I was going to say that it looks too big all over.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is a better combination, and shows the texture.


YRR, this looks great. I know this isn't the WAYWT thread, but can you please provide details on all the items pictured?


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Beautiful stuff, but I'm not sure that the white dinner jacket fits you properly in the shoulders. Might just be the camera angle.





ridethecliche said:


> I was going to say that it looks too big all over.


After looking at that photo this morning, I think you're both right.
It was tagged as a 40" but is a little loose on me.
Ran a tape measure over it and the P to P is 22", and shoulders 19".
It's bespoke, but roughly works out to be a 42 Short.

It's out of season, but it looks to be making it's way to ebay.
Anyone going on a cruise?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> After looking at that photo this morning, I think you're both right.
> It was tagged as a 40" but is a little loose on me.
> Ran a tape measure over it and the P to P is 22", and shoulders 19".
> It's bespoke, but roughly works out to be a 42 Short.
> 
> It's out of season, but it looks to be making it's way to ebay.
> Anyone going on a cruise?


It's a beautiful piece. Finding the right owner could be tricky, though. Formal wear never gets the love it deserves. Put it on eBay now and it might end up as someone's Halloween costume. Happened to me recently. I was pleased to have sold some boots recently at an optimistic BIN, then, on feedback, the buyer wrote that the boots were the perfect finishing touch for his costume. Not sure how that might play with prospective customers...

Speaking of which, it is that time of year again. Scored a very nice Cavanagh bowler yesterday for $1.99. It needs a cleaning and reblocking, but there's no moth damage--it should be gorgeous with a little TLC. Wish there was a hatter within 100 miles that could do the work...


----------



## ridethecliche

Odradek said:


> After looking at that photo this morning, I think you're both right.
> It was tagged as a 40" but is a little loose on me.
> Ran a tape measure over it and the P to P is 22", and shoulders 19".
> It's bespoke, but roughly works out to be a 42 Short.
> 
> It's out of season, but it looks to be making it's way to ebay.
> Anyone going on a cruise?


Haha, it's my size.


----------



## dkoernert

Blues yesterday: I had to leave a gorgeous green BB ancient madder tie on the rack. The silk felt incredible but the interfacing in the tie was so badly warped, from presumably sitting balled up in a bag for months on end, that I didn't think it was salvageable with steam. To top it off, the shop punched the tag right through the front of the tie.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Blues yesterday: I had to leave a gorgeous green BB ancient madder tie on the rack. The silk felt incredible but the interfacing in the tie was so badly warped, from presumably sitting balled up in a bag for months on end, that I didn't think it was salvageable with steam. To top it off, the shop punched the tag right through the front of the tie.


Don't despair!! Large $7 (shipped) Brooks Brothers sale coming very soon!

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01173/DSCN2354_zpscba6c53f.jpg.html


----------



## dkoernert

I love that red one second from the left.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> I love that red one second from the left.


As a madder of fact, it is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## vpkozel

I am either going to have to live to be 637 years old or to start wearing 3-4 ties at a time in order to wear all the ties I want to buy on here....


----------



## drlivingston

Another Brooks Brothers teaser...

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01174/DSCN2355_zps9b8519b6.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury

drlivingston said:


> *As a madder of fact,* it is one of my favorites as well.


Haaaah, i see what you did there


----------



## orange fury

Could be an e-thrifting blues, could be a major brag.

just found a Corbin sack on eBay- full canvas (supposedly), patch pockets, immaculate condition- the whole 9 yards. I'm making the assumption that it's a 3/2, based on the pulling at the top button. If not, it'll be going back. Judging by the measurements, it should be a perfect fit. Fingers crossed lol.

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4959-8F46-74B199BDBECF_zps5hfesvzs.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

Nice find, OF. The 'bay and the thrift thread here have been very kind to me with this sort of thing. I find that, as long as the seller is measuring accurately, I can pretty much nail my size. I haven't been wrong yet. 

Looks like a great jacket. The buttons are a nice detail.


----------



## Reuben

Not a true thrift, but an e-thrift in the proper sense of the word. Oxxford suit in a classic cut from a recent season in a heavier weight black and white Glenn plaid for just south of $25 shipped and it fits like a charm. Only flaw and the reason for the fire-sale price is a trio of small holes near the crotch of the pants.


----------



## eagle2250

I kept a brave face as I watched the wife pulling out of our driveway, enroute to the church's resale shop with three of my BB and two of my PRL sport shirts, a heavy shawl collared cardigan and an older pair of my Red Wing work boots; none of which would be making the return trip home. Old friends, each of them, but none appropriate for warmer climes!


----------



## vpkozel

Just got my first Harris Tweed!



And a Norman Hilton - labeled 43 L



These will be going to the exchange if anyone is interested


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Just got my first Harris Tweed!


I can send you some cuff buttons if you like. It looks like one side has a 2/1 combo and the other side just a 2.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> I can send you some cuff buttons if you like. It looks like one side has a 2/1 combo and the other side just a 2.


All of the buttons on this need to be replaced. If you have some gray leather ones I would be very interested for another tweed that I got a few months back.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I can send you some cuff buttons if you like. It looks like one side has a 2/1 combo and the other side just a 2.


We may need to discuss these buttons.


----------



## Odradek

An e-thrift Kiton at a reasonable price, turns out to be a 7 fold.
Always wanted one of these but now not sure if I'll keep it.



And this morning I picked up this - new in it's plastic sleeve - tie from Toye, Kenning & Spenser.
Suppliers of gold and silver laces, insignia and embroidery to the Queen.
Turns out to be masonic. All silk, which is unusual from these sort of things.

Anyone know if that would be of interest to tradly masons in general, or if it's specific to one lodge only?


----------



## gamma68

^ Both ties are very cool, Odradek.

Here are yesterday's modest finds:





I have a couple of Lord Jeff sweaters that are quite nice. Anyone know anything about this brand? I did a quick Google search that came up empty. Are they still around?





J Crew d-ring belt (new with tags) and a vintage Rivetz repp tie, made for Peller & Mure of Buffalo, a menswear shop that pre-dates O'Connell's.


----------



## Duvel

Lord Jeff! I cut my teeth on Lord Jeff. I had several sweaters, purchased early to mid-1970s. Better men's stores and men's departments in department stores carried them. They were moderately priced, and I remember thinking they were pretty good sweaters. I recall having a tennis/cricket sweater, an argyle v-neck, and a couple of Shetland crewneck sweaters from Lord Jeff. Of course, as a college student, I wore them to death and I was really hard on them. They didn't live on into my post-grad years.


----------



## wwilson

Saw some Lord Jeff's today, but only picked up a Land's End camel hair blazer with leather football buttons, made in USA.


----------



## jfelixg

I feel ten years younger today after moving about five-feet worth of also-ran, second-string, almost fits, needs just a little work, will-fit-once-i-lose-a-little-weight, moth hole, small tear, orphan coat, not-so-much thrift-ware out the door. A trunk full to the New Gorilla Thrift Shop (circle of life), a box of sellable name-brands to consignment, and one Orvis Harris Tweed to E-bay (bid, comrades! I'm still at 0).


----------



## adoucett

Minor brag:

Found this vintage Corbin Made in USA 3/2 sack in nice shape. Could probably use some waist suppression but then again almost everything I currently own could use that...










Waterbury Buttons









I also came across a small cache of NWT and NWOT Rugby RL items which was pretty cool. I really liked this green "University" OCBD for myself. Also picked up a yellow polo and a pair of embroidered skull and crossbones critter shorts that I think I can get some $ for (which I very much need at the moment!)


----------



## ThePopinjay

adoucett said:


> Minor brag:
> 
> Found this vintage Corbin Made in USA 3/2 sack in nice shape. Could probably use some waist suppression but then again almost everything I currently own could use that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterbury Buttons


Very nice! I just took mine off for the evening. A great jacket.


----------



## orange fury

adoucett said:


> Minor brag:
> 
> Found this vintage Corbin Made in USA 3/2 sack in nice shape. Could probably use some waist suppression but then again almost everything I currently own could use that...





ThePopinjay said:


> Very nice! I just took mine off for the evening. A great jacket.


Both you guys are making me really hope mine ends up being a 3/2 when it gets here, I'm going to be super disappointed if it's not lol


----------



## fastfiat81

Blues..... Near a dozen Hamilton and Pink shirts in my size at the local goodwill. All threadbare at the collars and cuffs. Rats! lol..


----------



## Duvel

First time wearing my Huntington 3/2 navy blazer today. There is nothing like a great, nice-fitting blazer to make you feel like a million dollars. What I love about sack jackets is that you're wearing something that looks like it conforms to your shape but that also still feels relaxed.


----------



## adoucett

^ Did you do any tailoring to get the waist to your liking? 
I have about 4 jackets that could use some alterations but can't shell out the cash to do so at the moment...


----------



## Reuben

adoucett said:


> Minor brag:
> 
> Found this vintage Corbin Made in USA 3/2 sack in nice shape. Could probably use some waist suppression but then again almost everything I currently own could use that...


This isn't the best picture to judge from but it certainly doesn't seem to need any waist suppression to me. Looks like a dead-on perfect fit for a sack, nice clean lines.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> This isn't the best picture to judge from but it certainly doesn't seem to need any waist suppression to me. Looks like a dead-on perfect fit for a sack, nice clean lines.


I would agree with Reuben.


----------



## drlivingston

Well, I found myself thrifting at my own house again yesterday. While digging through a rarely used closet trying to find something, I stumbled acroos two pairs of NIB AE for BB shoes that I had completely forgotten about. The left is AE for BB walnut Strand in 13D and the right is AE for BB Gatsby in 11.5D. Donating the Gatsbys and the Strands are headed for the bay.

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01176/DSCN2410_zpsf1b5144f.jpg.html


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> Well, I found myself thrifting at my own house again yesterday. While digging through a rarely used closet trying to find something, I stumbled acroos two pairs of NIB AE for BB shoes that I had completely forgotten about.


----------



## Monocle

Boss for Neimans wool and cashmere chalk stripe in the coolest medium brown color. Perfect condition 3 button suit in exactly my size. A few tweaks and its a winner church suit. Obviously mis-priced in my favor at $8.00


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## DLW

I haven't been out thrifting much lately but decided to stop a couple places today. I stopped at a Goodwill that I very seldom find anything. I came across this waxed jacket by Backhouse. I had never heard of the brand but for $5.99 it would be a learning experience. Upon research, after returning home, it's a reputable brand by Barbour manufactured in New Zealand by W. K. Backhouse Ltd under license. I'm pleased, glad I stopped. I found several for sale on ebay/UK that are the same style called Town and Country.


----------



## wacolo

To add to my growing collection a fantastic Made in New Zealand knee rug, aka a wool blanket. Super heavy and brand new. Also two wool Reis of New Haven wool ties and a PRL Linen.

Blues I left an old Viyella brown paisley tie with a bit of wear.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Those Reis ties are beautiful!


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> Those Reis ties are beautiful!


+1, really liking those Reis ties wacolo. I have one in poly that will get significant wear during the holidays.


----------



## drlivingston

Good finds, Wacolo! I am envious of the Polynesian-made knee rug. It's beautiful.


----------



## drlivingston

Anyone looking for a L/XL Viyella shawl collar robe?

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01178/DSCN2411_zps485e7629.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01178/DSCN2415_zps7f6a4405.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben

Go on . . .


----------



## ThePopinjay

Went thrifting with the girlfriend yesterday. Found a red Rooster Cotton knit, some Cole Haan penny loafers, and this Cape Cod Santa emblematic.


----------



## orange fury

DrLivingston: ugh I wish that were my size. I showed my wife, who didn't understand why I cared so much until I showed her one of my Viyella ties. Now she wishes it was my size too lol.

Popinjay: love it! I've been watching several on eBay in a similar pattern.

Hopefully a big brag- did some e thrifting on the 'bay. Unlike my Corbin, no questions about whether or not this is a 3/2. Mint condition vintage J Press 3/2 sack with patch pockets:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4E25-9CBD-81BB50EA5C8E_zpsyeo8ywdr.jpg.html

if all the measurements are correct, the only work I'll need will be to let out the sleeves an inch. Absolutely worth it.


----------



## bignilk

drlivingston said:


> Anyone looking for a L/XL Viyella shawl collar robe?


Um, yes please.


----------



## drlivingston

It's like saluting the flag while holding an eggroll...

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01179/DSCN2637_zpsbcc0d75a.jpg.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
......and so poetically phrased! Reminds me of one of my retirement gifts when I hung up my USAF uniform for the last time....of all things, they presented me with a USAF Officer's Saber, mounted on walnut. I think is was perhaps seven or so years after the retirement affair, I pulled the damn thing off the wall to clean some accumulated dust off the piece and noticed, for the first time, an engraving, "Made in China!" Initially insulted, I eventually concluded it to be pretty funny.


----------



## adoucett

orange fury said:


> Hopefully a big brag- did some e thrifting on the 'bay. Unlike my Corbin, no questions about whether or not this is a 3/2. Mint condition vintage J Press 3/2 sack with patch pockets:
> 
> if all the measurements are correct, the only work I'll need will be to let out the sleeves an inch. Absolutely worth it.


Looks stunning! I really want to e-Thrift a Press suit in my size someday because the odds of finding one in a thrift (in wearable condition) are probably lower than winning the actual lottery...


----------



## Reuben

adoucett said:


> Looks stunning! I really want to e-Thrift a Press suit in my size someday because the odds of finding one in a thrift (in wearable condition) are probably lower than winning the actual lottery...


I have one sitting in my closet I really need to make up my mind on. I love the light steel-blue color of it but J.Press's decision to use gold thread for the pick stitching, lapel buttonhole, and hip pocket flap stitching make it look an awful lot like a Canadian tuxedo . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> make it look an awful lot like a Canadian tuxedo . . .


Which is always better than a Colombian necktie. :crazy:


----------



## gamma68

E-thrifted a few ties, which arrived today.

(L-R): Cotton, cotton, slubby silk, wool.


----------



## drlivingston

Always a good start...

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01180/DSCN2653_zpsd99b49b1.jpg.html


----------



## vpkozel

Found this Southwick SC a few days back. I really like this pattern.


----------



## L-feld

vpkozel said:


> Found this Southwick SC a few days back. I really like this pattern.


Wowzer. That is really cool fabric. A very retro futuristic weave. Something that would go nicely with a Hamilton Ventura, some martinis and a Gershon Kingsley record.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Reuben

That tweed kinda reminds me of a magic eye picture, but in a good way. If I look at it crosseyed will I see a castle?


----------



## drlivingston

L-feld said:


> A very* retro futuristic *weave.


I read this and my brain locked-up. Kinda like a mental blue screen of death. lol


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Wowzer. That is really cool fabric. *A very retro futuristic weave.* Something that would go nicely with a Hamilton Ventura, some martinis and a Gershon Kingsley record.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


The Jetsons?

also, the Ventura is one of my favorite watches, I'd love to get one.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Been up in Trigg County KY visiting family. A few brags from the Greenville Flea Market and Central City thrift stores. 
1. Dremel shoe shiner - $10 at flea market. Yeah!!! I've been wanting one of these. Had to spend about an hour removing some rust but it is looking good now. 
2. Charles Tyrwhitt Shoes - Size 11. I'm use to seeing this brand of shirt, not shoes. Seem to be decent quality (I hope). Anyone know what color shoe polish I need for these?
3. Robert Graham Shirt "It's Raining Money" 3XL - not TRAD but looked flip-able.
4. Lots of BB and RLP shirts for $3 - rural Western KY prices much better than Birmingham prices.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taking brags to a whole different level: https://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/tumblr-shoplifting-subculture/


----------



## darkmark

Sad, very sad



32rollandrock said:


> Taking brags to a whole different level: https://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/tumblr-shoplifting-subculture/


----------



## dkoernert

Brag today: Navy BB wash and Wear 3/2 sack suit in my size and very wearable.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Brag today: Navy BB wash and Wear 3/2 sack suit in my size and very wearable.


Nice find! I've seen a few of those, but they're always beat to hell. Post pics, if you can!


----------



## dkoernert

Here is a bad cell phone pic but you get the idea. No real fading or discoloration anywhere which I've found to be pretty rare for these things. Only flaw I could find was a small pin sized hole on the back of the jacket that I wouldn't have seen if I hadn't very closely inspected it. 

This label is fairly old, correct?


----------



## Topsider

^ Looks like it's in great shape! It's probably over 20 years old. I'm not sure when BB stopped making those.


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> ^ Looks like it's in great shape! It's probably over 20 years old. I'm not sure when BB stopped making those.


Boys and Girls Club shop strikes again!


----------



## Odradek

My wife missed her train this morning so I dropped her to the station in a nearby town, and then visited a nice little charity shop there.
Came home with a pair of binoculars, and this rather nice pair of Church brogues in polished binder.
Box, shoe bags and Church shoe trees all there too. 










Not my size, so ebay bound, even though I'm currently dealing with a non-paying shoe bidder there.


----------



## Monocle

Odradek said:


> My wife missed her train this morning so I dropped her to the station in a nearby town, and then visited a nice little charity shop there.
> Came home with a pair of binoculars, and this rather nice pair of Church brogues in polished binder.
> Box, shoe bags and Church shoe trees all there too.
> 
> Not my size, so ebay bound, even though I'm currently dealing with a non-paying shoe bidder there.


10.5D/E right?


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Came home with a pair of binoculars, and this rather nice pair of Church brogues in polished binder.
> Box, shoe bags and Church shoe trees all there too. Not my size, so ebay bound.


Gorgeous shoes! What size are they? I guess you are going to have to find some creative ways to insure that your wife misses her train more often.


----------



## Duvel

Odradek said:


> Not my size, so ebay bound, even though I'm currently dealing with a non-paying shoe bidder there.


Must be 11D?


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> Not my size, so ebay bound, even though I'm currently dealing with a non-paying shoe bidder there.


Would they happen to be 9.5 D?


----------



## Odradek

UK Size 9F, as far as I can tell. That's what the store had tagged them with anyway.

Here's what it says inside. 



Topys and original looking Church branded heels


----------



## Reuben

They look a little like they might be a brush-off/corrected grain leather. Am I right?


----------



## Odradek

Reuben said:


> They look a little like they might be a brush-off/corrected grain leather. Am I right?


Correct. 
Church call it bookbinder leather as far as I know, and it's still rated pretty highly.

Just found the shoes on the Church website...

Certainly better quality than Loake or Barker polished leather.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/goodyearwelt/comments/1xtq2f



> In terms of the leather, Church's does not use strictly corrected grain. A few years ago, even before the buyout, people lost their minds over the shiny, plasticky leather called polished binder. People sometimes call it bookbinder, but at Church's its known as polished binder. PB is not corrected grain, it is full grain with a finish added to the leather to make it shiny. Church's uses corrected grain only on their City line, which costs considerably less.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> UK Size 9F


Gamma wins!!


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Gamma wins!!


Doesn't a UK size 9 = U.S. size 10?


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Doesn't a UK size 9 = U.S. size 10?


I was just going off of this.

https://www.zappos.com/c/shoe-size-conversion


----------



## drlivingston

I missed out on a banjo earlier this year because I arrived at the thrift store just a few minutes too late. Well, today, it seems that my luck has somewhat changed. While not a fan of the model, it should be an easy flip. (You just have to overlook the Alabama spelling of guitar:tongue2
)
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2767_zps46f9ddee.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2768_zps3b7b071f.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2770_zps0a406a07.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2771_zps2f7ceef9.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2772_zps22eebac8.jpg.html


----------



## dkoernert

Doc that is a grail find for me! I've been dying to have a Martin in the stable since I started playing some 18 years ago. Very very nice find! 


Major blues today. I stopped by the new goodwill and came across an entire trad wardrobe. 2 Southwick sack suits, probably 8 Southwick 3/2 SCs, a Norman Hilton SC and a bunch of great trousers. All seemed to be in the 38r range and unfortunately way too small for me. I would have grabbed them all for the exchange but they were unfortunately goodwill priced too.


----------



## darkmark

Picked up a pair of AE mcallisters in great condition for $25. I'm stoked


----------



## Reuben

dkoernert said:


> Major blues today. I stopped by the new goodwill and came across an entire trad wardrobe. 2 Southwick sack suits, probably 8 Southwick 3/2 SCs, a Norman Hilton SC and a bunch of great trousers. All seemed to be in the 38r range and unfortunately way too small for me. I would have grabbed them all for the exchange but they were unfortunately goodwill priced too.


One of you little guys needs to jump in and beg this man to proxy for you. Old Norman Hilton is amazing and southwick ain't half shabby either. My favorite tweed is a beautiful Southwick suit.


----------



## leisureclass

DKO: Those would all flip easily here, I would be very interested in any of them and I assure I'm not alone. Smaller stuff is rare on the exchange, especially smaller stuff from renown labels


----------



## adoucett

38R and desperate!


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> I missed out on a banjo earlier this year because I arrived at the thrift store just a few minutes too late. Well, today, it seems that my luck has somewhat changed. While not a fan of the model, it should be an easy flip. (You just have to overlook the Alabama spelling of guitar:tongue2
> )
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2767_zps46f9ddee.jpg.html
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2768_zps3b7b071f.jpg.html
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2770_zps0a406a07.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2771_zps2f7ceef9.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2772_zps22eebac8.jpg.html


Doc THAT is truly insane. Even the most musically illiterate would know to price that guitar way, way higher. What kind of shape is it in? And with a hard case SMH.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Well, I found myself thrifting at my own house again yesterday. While digging through a rarely used closet trying to find something, I stumbled acroos two pairs of NIB AE for BB shoes that I had completely forgotten about. The left is AE for BB walnut Strand in 13D and the right is AE for BB Gatsby in 11.5D. Donating the Gatsbys and the Strands are headed for the bay.
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01176/DSCN2410_zpsf1b5144f.jpg.html


donating them? My size? And you are donating them? How selling them and donating the $?


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Doc THAT is truly insane. Even the most musically illiterate would know to price that guitar way, way higher. What kind of shape is it in? And with a hard case SMH.


It's in fantastic shape. I took it to a local shop and they put new Martin strings on it. The owner said that it was "as good as new".



Nobleprofessor said:


> donating them? My size? And you are donating them? How selling them and donating the $?


See post #8

https://www.styleforum.net/t/424584/consign-for-a-cause-career-gear-charity-auction#post_7407478


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> It's in fantastic shape. I took it to a local shop and they put new Martin strings on it. The owner said that it was "as good as new".
> 
> See post #8
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/t/424584/consign-for-a-cause-career-gear-charity-auction#post_7407478


Did you take it to Bob in Homewood?


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Did you take it to Bob in Homewood?


Nope... Chris at GuitarFX in Trussville.


----------



## orange fury

drlivingston said:


> I missed out on a banjo earlier this year because I arrived at the thrift store just a few minutes too late. Well, today, it seems that my luck has somewhat changed. While not a fan of the model, it should be an easy flip. (You just have to overlook the Alabama spelling of guitar:tongue2
> )
> 
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2768_zps3b7b071f.jpg.html


MAN I wish my luck were that good, as a player of 12 years I am supremely jealous - congrats on a fantastic find!

and DKO: As a 38R myself, I'll join the chorus of leisureclass and adoucett


----------



## wacolo

The closest I ever came was a MIJ Vantage and a mismatched G&L hardcase for $35. Someone had given the guitar an Eddie Van Halen special with house paint, but it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## adoucett

I saw a 1995 Casio keyboard missing a few buttons. That's about the best musical instrument I've come across  

Still waiting on the Dr. to post "Brag: Vintage Stienway Model D concert grand in near mint, just needed a light dusting and she was good as new! They let me have it for cheap too, only $20 so I'd say it was a pretty good steal even though I had to rent a UHaul to move her"


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01181/DSCN2768_zps3b7b071f.jpg.html


This model isn't considered a GREAT Martin guitar, but it's still a Martin, and worth considerably more than $39.99.

Jeez Louise, where the hell do you find this stuff?? The thrift shops around here mostly have garbage. What accounts for the treasures you find?


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> What accounts for the treasures you find?


That's easy... luck!


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> That's easy... luck!


Oh, BS!!!

You are like the rain man of thrfiters.

I'm a very good finder....Very good finder....

5 minutes to Whopner. 5 minutes to Whopner.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> 5 minutes to Whopner. 5 minutes to Whopner.


Wapner... lol
Seriously, 32RollandRock hit the nail on the head when he said (and I am paraphrasing) that the key to successful thrifting is persistence and luck.


----------



## orange fury

adoucett said:


> Still waiting on the Dr. to post "Brag: Vintage Stienway Model D concert grand in near mint, just needed a light dusting and she was good as new! They let me have it for cheap too, only $20 so I'd say it was a pretty good steal even though I had to rent a UHaul to move her"


I'm still waiting for him to post- "brag: I was at the thrift store when Jimmy Hoffa wandered in carrying a previously unknown Stradivarius. He let me have it for a song....literally. Pretty uneventful day though."

...and here I am getting all excited when I find a Talbott tie with only two stains and a snag...


----------



## Odradek

Found a Hackett dark grey P.O.W. suit.
Lapels may be slightly skinny for the trad forum.










42S, but fits me quite well in the chest and shoulders.
Damn you, surgeon's cuffs. Sleeves are way too long.


----------



## vpkozel

I had a blue from a couple of weeks ago. Found the jacket to an awesome BB poplin suit in oyster - which I really want - but couldn't find the freaking pants :icon_pale:


----------



## vpkozel

Found this today. Old school Banana Republic, made in USA. Tagged 38R, but more measures more like a 40S.



 

This is probably headed to the exchange.


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> I had a blue from a couple of weeks ago. Found the jacket to an awesome BB poplin suit in oyster - which I really want - but couldn't find the freaking pants :icon_pale:


In Charlotte? Wash-n-wear-ish fabric? Say, size 36 waist? My girlfriend bought a pair of BB pants for me at a thrift store while she was visiting Charlotte . . .


----------



## sskim3

Ugh never used a sniper tool before since I'm usually on top of my auctions but just lost an auction of nice rancourt chukkas on ebay bc I was taken into a work meeting.... 

Sad day....

Any recommendations on ebay sniper tools?


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> Ugh never used a sniper tool before since I'm usually on top of my auctions but just lost an auction of nice rancourt chukkas on ebay bc I was taken into a work meeting....
> 
> Sad day....
> 
> Any recommendations on ebay sniper tools?


Size 10?


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> Size 10?


Naw it was an 8.5D. Looked perfect for the fall. Saw it after u told me about the jcp boots.


----------



## Spin Evans

As I understand it (back when I was interested in using a sniping program), it only places a single bid at the end of an auction. If the other bidders place a higher maximum bid, then you will automatically be outbid.

...I won a lot more auctions back before the eBay phone application came out.


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> Naw it was an 8.5D. Looked perfect for the fall. Saw it after u told me about the jcp boots.


Had to wonder because I just won a nice pair of Rancourt Chukkas in a 10D on eBay.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

A few great finds at an estate sale: 

I found a Pendleton Tartan/plaid SC. Looks new. Not sure of size yet, but just guessing 40-42. Also a fantastic pair of Corbin tartan/plaid pants. 



Also a great southwick gun check (?) SC 



Finally a BASKET of Allen Edmonds -- 10-12 pairs. 10-10.5 NARROW (A & B widths)


----------



## wwilson

Alden 974 in my size...$4


----------



## jfelixg

Atlanta Buckhead Goodwill was very well stocked with Southwick grey pinstripe suits tonight. At least 6 to 8, with several more that look Southwicky but had the tags cut out. I left 'em hanging for y'all. I also walked away from an Armani sharkskin suit(moths) and a Versace SC (Weird 90s vintage, questionable label, shawl collar, 1-button, no vents).


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> You just have to overlook the Alabama spelling of guitar:tongue2


Thats how we spell it here. What are you talking about? nice find!

BTW- It this thread is turning into trad musical instrument blues and brags, i have to mention my $5 yard sale MiniMoog Synth. Thats what got me into this whole business.


----------



## vpkozel

Reuben said:


> In Charlotte? Wash-n-wear-ish fabric? Say, size 36 waist? My girlfriend bought a pair of BB pants for me at a thrift store while she was visiting Charlotte . . .


The waist size probably would have been 34 as that is what generally comes paired with the 40 suits. It was the newer Brooks 55/45 cotton/poly mixture, so it does have kind of a wash and wear vibe going on.


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> The waist size probably would have been 34 as that is what generally comes paired with the 40 suits. It was the newer Brooks 55/45 cotton/poly mixture, so it does have kind of a wash and wear vibe going on.


Nope, this was definitely older. It has that yellow-print label on it.


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg said:


> Atlanta Buckhead Goodwill was very well stocked with Southwick grey pinstripe suits tonight.


I will have to check them out when I am there on Saturday.


----------



## jfelixg

drlivingston said:


> I will have to check them out when I am there on Saturday.


If you want, i can hide them all in the Maternity section.


----------



## drlivingston

jfelixg said:


> If you want, i can hide them all in the Maternity section.


Don't do that... People will look at me like I am some kind of weird pervert. :confused2: I have yet to have a true score out of that store.


----------



## vpkozel

jfelixg said:


> If you want, i can hide them all in the Maternity section.


If you do that, he will probably walk out with the Lindberg Baby....


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> I will have to check them out when I am there on Saturday.


No need to come to Atlanta, there's nothing here. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Monocle

Huh. I always thrift #1 Shoes #2 Maternity Section #3 jackets. I'm no fool.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## wacolo

This old Gant has built in Sprez....



Had to pass on a nice old Southwick tweed sack with a few nibbles. On the plus side the sweater sections are starting to fill in and the shorts are mostly gone :thumbs-up: .


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> This old Gant has built in Sprez....


LMAO!! That is a rare no-button hole / button down collar. Unique!


----------



## flumper9000

Good afternoon. Strange find. I've googled and googled to no avail. Has anyone heard of this brand before? I think it is a lovely tie. https://


----------



## orange fury

^never heard of it, but I like it a lot


----------



## WillBarrett

Nobleprofessor said:


> A few great finds at an estate sale:
> 
> I found a Pendleton Tartan/plaid SC. Looks new. Not sure of size yet, but just guessing 40-42. Also a fantastic pair of Corbin tartan/plaid pants.
> 
> Also a great southwick gun check (?) SC
> 
> Finally a BASKET of Allen Edmonds -- 10-12 pairs. 10-10.5 NARROW (A & B widths)


If that Pendleton measures at 40R, we'll need to talk.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WillBarrett said:


> If that Pendleton measures at 40R, we'll need to talk.


Actually, it might. Let me double check


----------



## darkmark

A basket of AE's..........sweet.

Curious, are they your size or are you planning on flipping?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WillBarrett said:


> If that Pendleton measures at 40R, we'll need to talk.


21 P2P 
17.5 shoulder
31.25 BOC 
25 sleeve


----------



## Nobleprofessor

darkmark said:


> A basket of AE's..........sweet.
> 
> Curious, are they your size or are you planning on flipping?


Unfortunately, they are too small for me. I can wear narrow widths, but I usually need 11.5. So I will be flipping them. I knew they were not my size when I bought them, so the plan was/is to sell them.


----------



## Monocle

For pennies.

Adam Sloane Shetland
Sport Shop Bermuda Clansman Shetland
Callaway Alpaca Vee
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5652_zps1aaebcae.jpg.html


----------



## marinephil

Stopped in a local Goodwill this morning, about 20 minutes after it opened. Scored a pair of Bean Boot mocs in my size, and then 3 Made in Italy sportcoats: a cashmere Zegna, a cashmere Kiton, and a Brioni. I've never even seen a Kiton or Brioni 'in the wild' before.


----------



## Odradek

Yesterday I was in Wimbledon village.

Seasonally appropriate...
Two pairs of lovely corduroy trousers from Huntsman of Savile Row. They seem to be as new.
Italian made and Italian sizing. 56. 
Have yet to measure them myself.










And, really for summer, a pair of very lightweight wool trousers from Giorgio Armani. Double forward pleats.
These are a perfect fit on me, but my wife hates them. Mainly because of the pleats I think.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> This old Gant has built in Sprez....
> 
> Had to pass on a nice old Southwick tweed sack with a few nibbles. On the plus side the sweater sections are starting to fill in and the shorts are mostly gone :thumbs-up: .


I can't believe that more people didn't comment on this anomaly. lol


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> I can't believe that more people didn't comment on this anomaly. lol


What I couldn't believe was that the shirt had definitely been worn quite a bit. I guess the guy figured he might as well get his money out of it regardless :biggrin:.

Grabbed a Pink Lacoste yesterday for my nephew. Had to pass on Oritsky and Southwick tweed sacks with moth holes. I also skipped 4 pair of Bills that were pleated.


----------



## vpkozel

wacolo said:


> I also skipped 4 pair of Bills that were pleated.


what size, type, and colors? I am looking for chamois in a 33 or 34. Preferably 33.


----------



## drlivingston

My storage areas are full and runneth over. My eBay backlog is insane... I am now practicing catch and release at the stores. There a few Orvis 3/2 sack tweeds in Hueytown, AL, if anyone is interested. And there is a great Southwick tartan 3/2 sack at the SA on Greensprings. I have fun now just looking for the odd grail.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> My storage areas are full and runneth over. My eBay backlog is insane... I am now practicing catch and release at the stores. There a few Orvis 3/2 sack tweeds in Hueytown, AL, if anyone is interested. And there is a great Southwick tartan 3/2 sack at the SA on Greensprings. I have fun now just looking for the odd grail.


If you would clean out your PMs, I will lighten your load by one jcrew whale tie.


----------



## wacolo

Fraser Tartan said:


> That's a buttondown collar with hidden buttons, isn't it? The buttons attach under the collar.


That is the first thing I checked, but no.


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> This old Gant has built in Sprez....


Doesn't the fellow at An Affordable Wardrobe have a penchant for not buttoning his collars? Perhaps you could sell it to him.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Not a trad find, but i did find a real gucci purse at an estate sale. Luckily, my wife's rule about keeping any purses I find only applies to Louis Vuitton. So, I get to flip the gucci. 

I found a Gucci set of luggage at an estate sale and sold the pieces individually last Christmas and I think I made my mortgage payment just on that. I'm not sure why people love the stuff, but the guy who bought two pieces of it said they collect Gucci luggage. I guess everyone has to have a collection.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Had a banner day on Friday after work

First an Orvis Harris Tweed SC that I posted in the WAYWT thread today









Then I found an orphan Huntington 3/2 sack jacket in tan/olive/black puppytooth in NWOT condition and held on to it, sure enough, buried 20 feet down the rack were the matching pants, also unworn


----------



## vpkozel

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Had a banner day on Friday after work
> 
> First an Orvis Harris Tweed SC that I posted in the WAYWT thread today


I found a very similar Orvis jacket in navy corduroy with black elbow patches.


----------



## jfelixg

I had an internal debate today about a decent, clean pair of $5 Size 9 AE Brentwood Shoes at the GW. I figured that with a little polishing and salesmanship, I could flip 'em for $30 to $50 . Hemmed and hawed, and decided "ain't nobody got time for that!" I figure that the time and effort involved in an ebay or consignment flip just isn't worth it if the estimated sale value is less than $100 or so, but it still feels wrong. I just spent two weeks and several hours of checking my listing to sell a $5 Harris Tweed SC, which finally sold for the opening price of$24.50 minus commission, and I feel like a chump. Am I just being greedy? Do any of you flippers have cost-benefit rules of thumb, or is it all about passion and sharing?


----------



## wwilson

jfelixg said:


> I had an internal debate today about a decent, clean pair of $5 Size 9 AE Brentwood Shoes at the GW. I figured that with a little polishing and salesmanship, I could flip 'em for $30 to $50 . Hemmed and hawed, and decided "ain't nobody got time for that!" I figure that the time and effort involved in an ebay or consignment flip just isn't worth it if the estimated sale value is less than $100 or so, but it still feels wrong. I just spent two weeks and several hours of checking my listing to sell a $5 Harris Tweed SC, which finally sold for the opening price of$24.50 minus commission, and I feel like a chump. Am I just being greedy? Do any of you flippers have cost-benefit rules of thumb, or is it all about passion and sharing?


I try to buy things for myself and upgrade. If something doesn't work out, I'll try to move it here for what I have in it plus shipping. If I don't have any takers, the item(s) head to the bay, where I'll just try to break even there as well. Some items that are truly nice, I may try and get a couple extra bucks out of, but all this profit really just feeds the machine called thrifting.


----------



## WillBarrett

jfelixg said:


> I had an internal debate today about a decent, clean pair of $5 Size 9 AE Brentwood Shoes at the GW. I figured that with a little polishing and salesmanship, I could flip 'em for $30 to $50 . Hemmed and hawed, and decided "ain't nobody got time for that!" I figure that the time and effort involved in an ebay or consignment flip just isn't worth it if the estimated sale value is less than $100 or so, but it still feels wrong. I just spent two weeks and several hours of checking my listing to sell a $5 Harris Tweed SC, which finally sold for the opening price of$24.50 minus commission, and I feel like a chump. Am I just being greedy? Do any of you flippers have cost-benefit rules of thumb, or is it all about passion and sharing?


I feel your pain, but if you can clear ten bucks per items after e-bay fees, that adds up after a while. Patience is key.


----------



## 32rollandrock

WillBarrett said:


> I feel your pain, but if you can clear ten bucks per items after e-bay fees, that adds up after a while. Patience is key.


This is true.

Do the math on the $5 AE's. Polishing them will take 10-15 minutes. Photographing and listing them will take less than ten minutes. Mailing them about the same, maybe even less time. If they flip for $50, eBay will take $5 of that, postage is, say, $15 (assuming that postage is factored into the $50 price). You paid $5. And so your net is $25, which works out to about $50 an hour. Even if they fetch $30, you haven't lost money, although you're down to $14/hr or so.

The thing is, you're in the store anyway--if these were $5 bills on the rack selling for $2, and they kind-of are, you'd certainly pick them up. There are certain bottom lines, of course--you shouldn't pick up things that don't fit that you can't flip, and you shouldn't overpay. If you're in it for the money, that's one thing. But as a hobby, it's nice to know that your thrifting ventures pay for themselves, even if it does take a bit of work. And those $10-at-a-time items will sustain you for the times when you find shell Aldens for $5, which inevitably happens if you are sufficiently dedicated.


----------



## Monocle

Passed on AE Sanfords and Maxfields. Sanfords looked good, but also as if someone had squeezed a size 12 foot into a size 10 shoe and ran a marathon in them. Black and Brown Maxfields are just not a good look IMHO


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## wwilson

32rollandrock said:


> This is true.
> 
> And those $10-at-a-time items will sustain you for the times when you find shell Aldens for $5, which inevitably happens if you are sufficiently dedicated.




It happens...

On another note, is this a good jacket? Doesn't fit me, will post on the exchange shortly...pics taken in truck in full sunlight, beautiful coat!







Found these as well, size 10 and don't fit either! Sears with suicide V-cleats.


----------



## Reuben

Yes! Unless it's around a 44L (Oxxfords can run a little large, so a 41-42T might work too), in which case there's no market for it and I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Yes! Unless it's around a 44L (Oxxfords can run a little large, so a 41-42T might work too), in which case there's no market for it and I'll take care of it for you.


Good Lord, man... You were a 48L... then a 46L... now a 44L (but even smaller in some brands). I don't know what to set aside for you anymore. I am going to stockpile a bunch of 38L and wait for you to get there. Now, if I can just find some 38 longs with 26" arms.


----------



## WillBarrett

32rollandrock said:


> This is true.
> 
> Do the math on the $5 AE's. Polishing them will take 10-15 minutes. Photographing and listing them will take less than ten minutes. Mailing them about the same, maybe even less time. If they flip for $50, eBay will take $5 of that, postage is, say, $15 (assuming that postage is factored into the $50 price). You paid $5. And so your net is $25, which works out to about $50 an hour. Even if they fetch $30, you haven't lost money, although you're down to $14/hr or so.
> 
> The thing is, you're in the store anyway--if these were $5 bills on the rack selling for $2, and they kind-of are, you'd certainly pick them up. There are certain bottom lines, of course--you shouldn't pick up things that don't fit that you can't flip, and you shouldn't overpay. If you're in it for the money, that's one thing. But as a hobby, it's nice to know that your thrifting ventures pay for themselves, even if it does take a bit of work. And those $10-at-a-time items will sustain you for the times when you find shell Aldens for $5, which inevitably happens if you are sufficiently dedicated.


I'm sort of doing this for the money - I took care of my wife last Christmas and these funds actually helped me out of a few tight spots earlier this year. If I can buy for five and sell for $15-20, it's usually worth it, especially if it happens five to ten times a month.


----------



## wwilson

Reuben said:


> Yes! Unless it's around a 44L (Oxxfords can run a little large, so a 41-42T might work too), in which case there's no market for it and I'll take care of it for you.


I'll have measurements up later tonight, I will say that this is a 2 button and it might be darted...still, I think it is in great shape and probably from the same guy I got the Aldens from...


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Good Lord, man... You were a 48L... then a 46L... now a 44L (but even smaller in some brands). I don't know what to set aside for you anymore. I am going to stockpile a bunch of 38L and wait for you to get there. Now, if I can just find some 38 longs with 26" arms.


I haven't been a 48L for a while, doc. Had one 48R than ran a little small but it was the first to go. Was a 46L for quite some time but have dropped to dead on a 44L, 23" ptp. Back when I was a 46L 43-44T from Oxxford fit me well, now it seems ~42T works just fine. I doubt I can drop any more in the chest at this point, and honestly losing only ~2" from the chest while dropping 65lbs is just fine with me.

Pants, now, that's a different story altogether. Dropped from a 40 (ok, maybe a 41 creeping toward a 42) down to my current 35 means there's going to be a lot of wool tartans and christmas critters on the exchange this winter and some nice madras trou come the spring.



wwilson said:


> I'll have measurements up later tonight, I will say that this is a 2 button and it might be darted...still, I think it is in great shape and probably from the same guy I got the Aldens from...


Pssshaw, that don't bother little ol' Reuben, nossirree. He's a little heretical like that.


----------



## wacolo

I swore off getting any more sportcoats for myself, but in this case I will make an exception. I had to pay the Sallies premium of $20, but it was worth it!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

jfelixg said:


> I had an internal debate today about a decent, clean pair of $5 Size 9 AE Brentwood Shoes at the GW. I figured that with a little polishing and salesmanship, I could flip 'em for $30 to $50 . Hemmed and hawed, and decided "ain't nobody got time for that!" I figure that the time and effort involved in an ebay or consignment flip just isn't worth it if the estimated sale value is less than $100 or so, but it still feels wrong. I just spent two weeks and several hours of checking my listing to sell a $5 Harris Tweed SC, which finally sold for the opening price of$24.50 minus commission, and I feel like a chump. Am I just being greedy? Do any of you flippers have cost-benefit rules of thumb, or is it all about passion and sharing?


My calculus on shoe purchases starts with the requirement that I make a minimum of $30 per pair. However, there are many exceptions.

If the shoes are new or very close to new, I'll buy them even if I make less because it will take very little work to get them ready.

If they are a shoe and style I have sold before and they only need a little work, then I'll buy them because they are easy to list if Ihave sold a similar shoe recently.

I don't buy any shoes that have holes or damage. It just cost too much to replace soles.

I try not to buy shoes in extreme sizes like 7, 7.5 at the small end and 15 and larger at the top end. VERY narrow shoes AAA width are HARD to sell. Wider is easier. A 10.5D is the best seller and will sell for more than the same shoe in a different size.

Larger Sizes 10 and above sell better than smaller sizes EXCEPT for really expensive shoes then for some reason 8-9 sells very well. I don't know why.

Cowboy boots sell well if they are a premium brand or if they are new or if they are exotic -snake, ostrich, lizard, etc.

Crappy brands bring crappy prices -- unless they are brand new then even some of the cheap brands are profitable.

Weird color shoes suck UNLESS they are so funky and ugly that people buy them because they are funky and ugly.

REAL exotics sell. Period.

None of these rules apply if they are my size. Then it's all out the window. That is, unfortunately, why I have WAY too many shoes for myself.

If you like the shoes and are enthusiastic about them, that will show in your listing and they will sell for more.

ALWAYS undersell the condition. Dont say they are excellent unless they are spectacular. Even shoes with a lot of wear can sell if you accurately describe them.

One final note, black sells better than the other colors.


----------



## Reuben

NobleProf, if you offer international shipping you might be surprised at how well the itty bitty sizes sell. The Japanese love old american-made shoes and they tend to have much smaller feet than your average domestic buyer.


----------



## Duvel

Nice! 


wacolo said:


> I swore off getting any more sportcoats for myself, but in this case I will make an exception. I had to pay the Sallies premium of $20, but it was worth it!


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> I try not to buy shoes in extreme sizes like 7, 7.5


You are limiting yourself. There is a large market (especially international) for smaller sizes.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Weird color shoes suck UNLESS they are so funky and ugly that people buy them because they are funky and ugly.


Brand recognition can cause buyer color blindness. Certain brands, i.e. John Lobb, Carmina, etc. will sell for big bucks regardless of the color.



Nobleprofessor said:


> One final note, black sells better than the other colors.


In my auctions, walnut always seems to sell for higher amounts than black.


----------



## vpkozel

Pretty cool day today.

One of those where it was pretty obvious that someone had come in and dropped off a bag of stuff - and nicely enough just in my size and in colors that I didn't have :aportnoy:

6 or 7 short sleeve polos in very good shape

2 navy blazers (one Corbin and one Southwick) and a Talbot for Men silk/wool SC - tan windowpane

And a couple of casual and one dress shirts.

Blue:
Awesome wool tartan tie that had a moth hole

2 suit jackets that would have been great additions to the closet, but I couldn't find the pants :icon_pale:


----------



## adoucett

^ sounds like my kinda day! I love finding multiple items from the same batch. It makes me giddy when I can mentally string together what items came from the same donor even if they are different brands, by matching the sizes and dates. 

Feel free to post pictures of your haul to incite even more jealousy as I haven't gotten to thrift much in the past couple weeks and it's killing me!


----------



## jfelixg

Nobleprofessor said:


> My calculus on shoe purchases starts with the requirement that I make a minimum of $30 per pair.


I mostly agree, however part of my calculus is that every ebay transaction, big or small, has a marginal small chance of hooking a bad buyer that could suck you into a major hassle with the buyer, ebay and paypal. Every now and then I look at the ebay thread and it spooks me.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> NobleProf, if you offer international shipping you might be surprised at how well the itty bitty sizes sell. The Japanese love old american-made shoes and they tend to have much smaller feet than your average domestic buyer.


Now that I think back on it, I sold two or three Old Florsheim longwings in 8 and 8.5 for high prices and they went to Japan.

Hmm. Well, the Professor learns new things too!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> You are limiting yourself. There is a large market (especially international) for smaller sizes.
> 
> Brand recognition can cause buyer color blindness. Certain brands, i.e. John Lobb, Carmina, etc. will sell for big bucks regardless of the color.
> 
> In my auctions, walnut always seems to sell for higher amounts than black.


Im sure you are right about Lobb and Carmina would sell high. I have never sold or even found a pair of either. If I did I would want to keep them!

I haven't found that many walnut shoes. I once found 3 pairs of Crocket and Jones and 2 were Walnut. They sold very high, but I attributed that to the fact they were C&J's.

Other than the C&J's, the most expensive shoes I have sold were all shell Cordovan.

I try to avoid super narrow shoes, but I have one buyer that will buy every 11A that I list. The same guy has probably bought 20-25 pairs from me. But, he's a lawyer and they are all a little off.


----------



## gamma68

*BRAGS:*

A stunning cashmere sweater vest in blue with the tag removed, but otherwise in beautiful condition.
Lands' End sport shirt that fits perfectly.
RL Polo short sleeve madras shirt with an attractive pattern.
A very nice long-sleeve polo by JCrew--100% wool, thick and warm, and made in the U.K. Too big for me, but will soon appear in the Thrift Exchange.

*BLUES:*
A gorgeous early 1960s 3/2 tweed sack. Too small, and found a few moth holes that negate it for resale. I also found some things in the pockets: a bunch of loose change, and a condom. It was unusued and still sealed in the package, but _ewwwwwwwwww_.

The package experiation date was sometime in 2016. So it appears whoever donated the jacket was hoping to get lucky somewhat recently--and failed.

Maybe it was the moth holes?


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> *BRAGS:*
> 
> A stunning cashmere sweater vest in blue with the tag removed, but otherwise in beautiful condition.
> Lands' End sport shirt that fits perfectly.
> RL Polo short sleeve madras shirt with an attractive pattern.
> A very nice long-sleeve polo by JCrew--100% wool, thick and warm, and made in the U.K. Too big for me, but will soon appear in the Thrift Exchange.
> 
> *BLUES:*
> A gorgeous early 1960s 3/2 tweed sack. Too small, and found a few moth holes that negate it for resale. I also found some things in the pockets: a bunch of loose change, and a condom. It was unusued and still sealed in the package, but _ewwwwwwwwww_.
> 
> The package experiation date was sometime in 2016. So it appears whoever donated the jacket was hoping to get lucky somewhat recently--and failed.
> 
> Maybe it was the moth holes?


Or, the donor may have started out with six dozen condoms and just one remains. You never know.


----------



## ThePopinjay

32rollandrock said:


> Or, the donor may have started out with six dozen condoms and just one remains. You never know.


Probably much more likely. haha


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Probably much more likely. haha


Hard to fit 72 condoms in a jacket pocket without it bulging too much, but whatever. You're not a complete success until you've used 'em all up.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I've found I don't even need my sportcoat pockets or backpacks anymore, I throw my Ipad, notebooks, etc in the game pocket of my barbour and head off to class. Pretty convenient really.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Hard to fit 72 condoms in a jacket pocket without it bulging too much, but whatever. You're not a complete success until you've used 'em all up.


Why I prefer Ultra Thins.


----------



## blacksby

A very nice RL Chaps USA tweed in a great black houndstooth over grey/green with a rust overcheck...perfect fit.
This will trigger me offering a brilliant Harris Tweed on the exchange as a catch and release that doesn't fit me nearly as well as the Chaps...and fit IS everything.


----------



## WillBarrett

A blues and brag all at once.

BB Navy blazer in my size. Awesome. But they flip so well on e-bay (or here) that I kind of need the cash.

Bummed and glad all at once.


----------



## adoucett

I would rather work 10 hours at a menial job than give up a BB Blazer in my size! :eek2:


----------



## Reuben

WillBarrett said:


> A blues and brag all at once.
> 
> BB Navy blazer in my size. Awesome. But they flip so well on e-bay (or here) that I kind of need the cash.
> 
> Bummed and glad all at once.





adoucett said:


> I would rather work 10 hours at a menial job than give up a BB Blazer in my size! :eek2:


+1, and there's no guarantee they'll flip well either. This Oxxford blazer went (to me) for pennies:


----------



## WillBarrett

I need to sell some things as I'm need of cash, but I think I'm keeping this one. Perfect condition with extra buttons still in the pocket. Can't pass this up, but that means selling about four other things.


----------



## wwilson

Just picked up some LLB tall insulated bean boots size 6 and a medium Baxter State Parka in blue...I can't wear a size 6 or M! Totally addicted to thrift store goodness!


----------



## WillBarrett

wwilson said:


> Just picked up some LLB tall insulated bean boots size 6 and a medium Baxter State Parka in blue...I can't wear a size 6 or M! Totally addicted to thrift store goodness!


About that medium....


----------



## wacolo

Picked up another sport coat I did not need, probably from the same donor as the BB Shetland. This time it is a very recent Southwick gray herringbone. Everything was good right down to the sleeve length. Also a nice wide-shoulder hanger for .50.


Blues - Passed on a Made in USA 100% Cotton Duck Head OCBD. Probably from the 80's. It was extraordinarily clean save for a small ding just above, and almost inside the chest pocket. Also left a Made in USA blanket lined Polo Country denim jacket with some wear to the lining.


----------



## wacolo

They were just sitting there waiting for me......

Alden Specs and seemingly deadstock Sebago Campsides in desperate need of some conditioner. The campsides really broke my heart. I have been looking for some of the old USA ones to replace my current pair and these are a size and a half too small 


Also a BB USA green gingham


And an Eddie Bauer USA Loden Green vest


Oddly enough I came across three identical blue LL Bean USA quilted vests at three different shops in three different sizes. Passed on all due to small issues. I also left a vintage one button shawl tux dated 1967 and a recent HSM pincord suit.


----------



## drlivingston

Geez, Wacolo! Those spectators are awesome! Great find.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

It's been several weeks since I last posted. During these past weeks I haven't ventured out thrifting until this past Friday. Here are my most recent finds. A pair of Ralph Lauren Belgrade Boots made in Italy. And a pair of RL Polo chocolate suede loafers. Both are 9.5D. The Ralph Lauren Belgrade Boots retail for around $650


----------



## CrazyLarry

Okay, need some info here.

I thrifted my first pair of Aldens but they don't look like any Aldens that I can find on ebay or google. They are stamped Alden / Made in USA on the sole. Most of the writing on the insole is unreadable to me but there is a logo of a lighthouse (see pic 3). I'm thinking these are shoes that Alden made for a retailer (unless Alden uses a lighthouse as its logo). Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## Sully

Today, a first for me. Size 38 to boot!!


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> Okay, need some info here.
> I thrifted my first pair of Aldens but they don't look like any Aldens that I can find on ebay or google. They are stamped Alden / Made in USA on the sole. Most of the writing on the insole is unreadable to me but there is a logo of a lighthouse (see pic 3). I'm thinking these are shoes that Alden made for a retailer (unless Alden uses a lighthouse as its logo). Anyone have any info on these?


They are Alden model H445 kiltie tassel in cognac calf. They are part of the Cape Cod Collection (hence the lighthouse). They were most likely made for the defunct department store, Parisian (now Belk).


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> They are Alden model H445 kiltie tassel in cognac calf. They are part of the Cape Cod Collection (hence the lighthouse). They were most likely made for the defunct department store, Parisian (now Belk).


Thanks Doc - a wealth of knowledge as usual. Very familiar with Parisian department store.


----------



## drlivingston

I found several pairs of AE today. Plus, a somewhat special find. A nifty pair of 10E John Lobb "Campus" brown suede loafers.

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01186/DSCN3418_zpsadaead8a.jpg.html
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01186/DSCN3420_zps2c392427.jpg.htmlhttps://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01186/DSCN3421_zpsac42462a.jpg.html


----------



## wacolo

Whoa! JAB is carrying Lobb now? When is the next three for one sale :icon_jokercolor:. Seriously great find!


----------



## WillBarrett

CrazyLarry said:


> Thanks Doc - a wealth of knowledge as usual. Very familiar with Parisian department store.


Man, I miss that place.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Man, I miss that place.


That place was the bomb... In its prime, they carried RRL, RLPL, Hickey Freeman, AE, Alden, mtm via Oxxford, etc.etc. When I was the PRL manager at Macy's Galleria store in the early 90s, I would walk down to Parisian to see what a real men's department was supposed to look like.


----------



## swb120

Brag: it's been a very long time since I have had a thrifting brag, but last week, I stumbled upon a like new tweed shooting jacket from UK mfg Holland & Holland. It's this exact tweed pattern with the same windowpane overlay. Gorgeous.


----------



## gamma68

swb120 said:


> Brag: it's been a very long time since I have had a thrifting brag, but last week, I stumbled upon a like new tweed shooting jacket from UK mfg Holland & Holland. It's this exact tweed pattern with the same windowpane overlay. Gorgeous.


WOW. I'd call that a "mega-brag."

Planning on keeping it?


----------



## Odradek

Very minor brag.

Nordstrom cashmere tie, and a Canali tie.










BTW, anyone know who makes ties like this for Nordstrom?

And the blues... My wife has noticed how much I've made in the past 2 months flipping clothes and shoes, and is attempting to scupper my plan to ringfence this cash for more shoes.


----------



## conductor

Blues: Had to leave this green tweed suit - too small and two small holes.


----------



## wacolo

conductor said:


> Blues: Had to leave this green tweed suit - too small and two small holes.


I would have bought it just for the trousers.


----------



## conductor

wacolo said:


> I would have bought it just for the trousers.


I'd have done the same
if they were a tad smaller. They are probably about 34x31 if anyone wants them!


----------



## adoucett

minor brag here, but I'll take anything I can get after coming up dry the past couple weeks!

A lambswool scarf from Jonstons of Elgin. For some reason, nice quality scarves are something I _rarely,_ if ever, come across in the thrifts. I always thin to look and they are usually stocked with acrylic or "fake cashmere" scarves.

This one however caught my eye, and it was in really nice condition!

















On another note... I had an observation while I was in the store. I saw another guy rifling through the jackets and shirts at such a speed that I had to assume he was another experienced thrifter, possibly looking for things to flip. For some reason this triggered some kind of mental defence mechanism, and I kept my distance while keeping an eye on him... Does anyone else get the same territorial anxiety while thriting? Thank god he didn't try to get near the ties! (I jest, but in reality, It did throw weird vibes when I knew I wasn't the only one on the prowl)

To be fair, now that the students are back in town, my finds have been significantly down. My worst fear is a grail level shaggy dog becoming the ironic fashion of a hipster at an "ugly sweater party". One of my local stores is now indiscriminately grouping large numbers of sweaters into an "ugly sweater rack" just for this very purpose


----------



## wwilson

I was in Atlanta yestersay and saw a red Orvis reversible plaid vest/waistcoat. I spent a good deal of time looking at it, saw a potential score a row over, returned for the vest and it was gone!

So yes, I felt it...


----------



## gamma68

If you have even the slightest interest in a thrift store find, never_ ever _put it down and come back to the rack later. Likewise, don't leave the store without an item you want and return later thinking it will be where you left it. In both cases, the item will be gone.


----------



## Quetzal

conductor said:


> Blues: Had to leave this green tweed suit - too small and two small holes.


Man, if that suit would only have fit me (1950s and 1960s suits don't seem to come in 36 or 37; the smallest that I've seen are 38's and 39's) and had larger lapels (I love that circa-1961 cut, but my head is large in proportion to my body), I would have taken it anyway!

-Quetzal


----------



## wwilson

gamma68 said:


> If you have even the slightest interest in a thrift store find, never_ ever _put it down and come back to the rack later. Likewise, don't leave the store without an item you want and return later thinking it will be where you left it. In both cases, the item will be gone.


I knew better, just in awe of the size of the store...nothing like that in UCLA ( Upper Corner of Lower Alabama).


----------



## Natty Beau

Brag: the camera in my phone is busted, but last night I found the holy grail of navy blazers at Goodwill for $9: 3/2 roll, sack cut, triple patch pockets, two button cuffs and my personal favorite... made of flannel!

Just a quick clean and press and it's good to go. No alterations needed.


----------



## eagle2250

Alas, the wife left, just 30 minutes past, a shopping bag filled with some of our heavier BB, RPL and other branded knitwear and bound for the church resale shop. One more box of sweaters I won't be pulling out and pressing into service this winter! LOL.


----------



## wwilson

Any Gator fans out there? Size 35...


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. 

By next Fall, those might be appropriate, but first I must scrub a couple of inches off the waist and then we must make good our escape from Hoosierville! Nice shorts though.


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> I was in Atlanta yestersay and saw a red Orvis reversible plaid vest/waistcoat. I spent a good deal of time looking at it, saw a potential score a row over, returned for the vest and it was gone!


Thrifting Rule #17:
Never leave a garment of interest on the rack. Put it in your cart. If you decide later that you do not want it, then you can always put it back on the rack.

Today was completely awesome! Lots of wonderful scores...


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Thrifting Rule #17:
> Never leave a garment of interest on the rack. *Put it in your cart*. If you decide later that you do not want it, then you can always put it back on the rack.
> 
> Today was completely awesome! Lots of wonderful scores...


I hate carts in thrift stores. I hate them more than I hate the bad music or the smells or moth holes on an otherwise perfect Pressidential suit. Dr. L. may be an exception given his history, but what, exactly, are people expecting to find in a thrift store that necessitates them clogging up aisles with carts that are usually empty? The aisles are always too narrow, the carts are always too big and the people who are pushing them are always too slow as they go through each and every shirt one by one by one by one. I've only used a cart once, when I found a treasure trove of NWOT BB shirts and other stuff in my size. I found so much stuff that I could no longer carry it, and so had to get a cart. As soon as I fetched it, my luck ran out.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> On another note... I had an observation while I was in the store. I saw another guy rifling through the jackets and shirts at such a speed that I had to assume he was another experienced thrifter, possibly looking for things to flip. For some reason this triggered some kind of mental defence mechanism, and I kept my distance while keeping an eye on him... Does anyone else get the same territorial anxiety while thriting? Thank god he didn't try to get near the ties! (I jest, but in reality, It did throw weird vibes when I knew I wasn't the only one on the prowl)


Not that kind of thrifting pressure in these parts, but I've heard tales from the big city about thrifters stalking each in stores. I have followed shoppers, discreetly, if they've got something I covet. Usually, it doesn't work, but it did once, when the guy put a Sawyer back on the rack. I waited for him to get 20 or so feet away, then pounced. He immediately turned around and told me that it was a nice coat. I could tell that he was dying inside, but all's fair.


----------



## Duvel

LOL. Pretty much sums up why I don't thrift in real stores, only here at the exchange. (I don't think the 'Bay really counts, does it?)



32rollandrock said:


> *I hate carts in thrift stores. I hate them more than I hate the bad music or the smells or moth holes on an otherwise perfect Pressidential suit.*


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> LOL. Pretty much sums up why I don't thrift in real stores, only here at the exchange. (I don't think the 'Bay really counts, does it?)


In defense of the cart, here in Bham, many of the stores offer the mini-carts. They are perfectly sized. They can easily pass each other in the aisles. We still have a couple of stores that utilize the Hummer-inspired ex-Home Depot carts that one should have to possess a CDL to operate.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> In defense of the cart, here in Bham, many of the stores offer the mini-carts. They are perfectly sized. They can easily pass each other in the aisles. We still have a couple of stores that utilize the Hummer-inspired ex-Home Depot carts that one should have to possess a CDL to operate.


Admit it. You have your own lucky cart that you tote from one store to the next.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> In defense of the cart, here in Bham, many of the stores offer the mini-carts. They are perfectly sized. They can easily pass each other in the aisles. We still have a couple of stores that utilize the Hummer-inspired ex-Home Depot carts that one should have to possess a CDL to operate.


I'm just gob-smacked that thrift stores have carts at all, and aisles even.

Here the "charity shops" are all on the small side, maybe half the size of the average McDonalds, and menswear is usually one or two racks in the back corner.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> I'm just gob-smacked that thrift stores have carts at all, and aisles even.
> 
> Here the "charity shops" are all on the small side, maybe half the size of the average McDonalds, and menswear is usually one or two racks in the back corner.


On this side of the pond, the average women's shoe section is bigger than the stores that you describe.


----------



## wacolo

A nice haul tonight.

Recent Hickey Freeman Sack with FF pants
Recent Hickey Freeman Sportcoat
Solid Navy Sammy in worsted cashmere
Lovely Barbour Flannel Shirt
BB USA spread collar
Thomas Pink Ireland French Cuff

Blues

A Lands' End Viyella and a USA Shetland shrunked down to kiddie size.


----------



## ATL

I'm glad you Birmingham thritfcation visitors have cleared out. Today, at the one store I've been to in the past two weeks: two staple shirts for me, an amazing Zegna chalkstripe flannel suit, and Hermes and Loro Piana shirts.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> I'm glad you *AUBURN *thritfcation visitors have cleared out. Today, at the one store I've been to in the past two weeks: two staple shirts for me, an amazing Zegna chalkstripe flannel suit, and Hermes and Loro Piana shirts.


Fixed that for you. I don't need to leave Birmingham to put a dent in my wallet. Pics to come shortly of today's haul...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

If anyone is a 44R and likes Zegna, Armani, Jilsander, or zanella, I have found the mother load. 8 or so suits, 10 or so SC, shirts, and two coats. PM for details.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Sorry most of what I found is 46 Regular only a few 44R.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Kinda bummed I won't be able to take my new Barleycorn sportcoat to the tailor till I'm home for thanksgiving break, but I went thrifting while I was in Columbus today and had a great stroke of luck when I found this Kingsridge sportcoat. 3/2 roll and patch pockets. Sleeves are just a tad short, but not so bad I won't wear it in the meantime.

A better look at the colors.


Also found some nice ties.
Red label Jos Bank, College Hall (name sounds familiar?). W.M. Chelsea (does the date 1742 mean anything to anybody?), and a no name funky Ancient Madder tie.


----------



## Spin Evans

The sleeves are short? I sure can't tell, it looks great. The emblem looks masonic, but then again, I usually chalk unidentified emblematics up to being masonic.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Spin Evans said:


> The sleeves are short? I sure can't tell, it looks great. The emblem looks masonic, but then again, I usually chalk unidentified emblematics up to being masonic.


They feel a little short, but I'll have to try it without the sweatshirt underneath to be sure.

I tried to find links between that emblem and masonry but I didn't find anything, so who knows.


----------



## lord root of the matter

Nobleprofessor said:


> Sorry most of what I found is 46 Regular only a few 44R.


46R you say?
Any pics? PM is fine with me.


----------



## Spin Evans

For 3/2 jackets, has anyone ever run into the previous owner resewing the top button through the lapel? I've dealt with this on both of my (older) blazers. It doesn't bother me overmuch, but I was wondering if that's correctable.


----------



## Duvel

Not sure I understand what you mean.



Spin Evans said:


> For 3/2 jackets, has anyone ever run into the previous owner resewing the top button through the lapel? I've dealt with this on both of my (older) blazers. It doesn't bother me overmuch, but I was wondering if that's correctable.


----------



## Topsider

Spin Evans said:


> For 3/2 jackets, has anyone ever run into the previous owner resewing the top button through the lapel? I've dealt with this on both of my (older) blazers. It doesn't bother me overmuch, but I was wondering if that's correctable.


If you mean the button's stitching goes all the way through the fabric, why can't you just have the button removed and re-sewn...?


----------



## Spin Evans

Topsider said:


> If you mean the button's stitching goes all the way through the fabric, why can't you just have the button removed and re-sewn...?


Sorry for not clarifying: I'm concerned that the stitching has left a hole, as the thread is thick and it has several passes. I'm not as concerned about my flannel one, but my other blazer has a pretty tight, almost worsted weave.

Here's a picture:


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> The sleeves are short? I sure can't tell, it looks great. The emblem looks masonic, but then again, I usually chalk unidentified emblematics up to being masonic.


Lol. It's not masonic as far as I can tell, at least it's nothing I've seen before. Either way, neat tie!


----------



## Monocle

No pics, so technically it didn't happen. But I'm bored watching my Stars take a stick to the Canucks here at AAC, so ...i finally scored a DSCP Navy Peacoat in my size. Also for the xchange later, an English Baracuta Four Climes in A XXL size (I think a 50), and a vintage Loden Frye coat in beautiful chestnut color. Was missing a button but thankfully the donator had it tucked in the waist pocket. Love it when people are so very thoughtful..


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## orange fury

Monocle said:


> No pics, so technically it didn't happen. But I'm bored watching my Stars take a stick to the Canucks here at AAC.


Omg lol, My wife and I have been watching the score tracker on my phone while we were eating dinner- after the heartbreaker the Rockets just pulled, I NEED this lol.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> No pics, so technically it didn't happen. But I'm bored watching my Stars take a stick to the Canucks here at AAC, so ...i finally scored a DSCP Navy Peacoat in my size. Also for the xchange later, an English Baracuta Four Climes in A XXL size (I think a 50), and a vintage Loden Frye coat in beautiful chestnut color. Was missing a button but thankfully the donator had it tucked in the waist pocket. Love it when people are so very thoughtful..
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


an XXL (50)? You mean my size? Oh boy


----------



## wwilson

Brooks makers tweed 3/2 with patch pockets...size 41R...will post to the exchange later...


----------



## adoucett

Finds have been scarce lately... But I did pick up these two ties.

One is 93% Cashmere from a company called San Remo. The feel of this tie is brilliantly soft.

The motif tie is from Cape Cod neckwear.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

adoucett said:


> Finds have been scarce lately... But I did pick up these two ties.
> 
> One is 93% Cashmere from a company called San Remo. The feel of this tie is brilliantly soft.
> 
> The motif tie is from Cape Cod neckwear.


Are those Donkeys or West Highland White Terriers? If the latter, I may need to make an offer on that. My father would love it!


----------



## tonylumpkin

Picked up a staple solid grey BB 3/2 sack "Makers" suit. It's a little too light to be a true charcoal, but a bit dark to be a mid grey.

Also, from the same store, a barely worn, very recent Orvis rain jacket. You can still find it on the Orvis web site, but it's sold out.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> Are those Donkeys or West Highland White Terriers? If the latter, I may need to make an offer on that. My father would love it!


Those appear to be donkeys NP, but you can find your West Highland White terriers right here: https://www.chippneckwear.com/west-highland-terrier-tie/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Those appear to be donkeys NP, but you can find your West Highland White terriers right here: https://www.chippneckwear.com/west-highland-terrier-tie/


I guess I should be ashamed to admit this, but I didn't know Chipp was still making the novelty ties. I really thought they were all vintage.

I just figured out what to put on my Christmas wish list. I need several of the novelty ties!


----------



## CrazyLarry

After reading all about Orange Fury's adventures in LL Bean Boots, I headed out thrifting today with thoughts of LL Bean Boots in my head. And low and behold guess what I found in my size. Okay, they are not minty fresh and they need some conditioning but for $4.99 I'm not going to complain. Next time I go thrifting - I'm going with thoughts of Alden Shell Cordovan in my head. Also, thrifted a Loro Piana shirt today.


----------



## vpkozel

If you are a 38 and like tweed, today is your lucky day. Scored 4, including a Harris. Pics and measurements on the exchange in a bit, but they are all for sale are all size 38 and all in very good condition, including one very interesting green one with very large lapels lol.


----------



## Fenster

Nice boots!


----------



## cadrad

Good luck this week... Southwick 3/2 tweed sportcoat (not my size), linen brooks bros. Sportcoat ( also not my size) light gray Shetland sweater ( some brand I never heard of, but all Shetland wool with a crew neck and saddle shoulders) zenga wool trousers ($725 retail!), moss green PRL lambswool v neck, navy fine wale courdory pants PRL, and 2 pair chinos PRL


----------



## WillBarrett

Just grabbed a made in the USA plaid camel hair from Bill Blass - nothing fancy but a good winter staple. Stanley Blacker heavier weave navy blazer with patch pockets.

All going on e-bay or the exchange, by the way.


----------



## peterc

An AvonCelli poloneck (3 button) sweater in the most incredible purple/eggplant I ever seen. Dead perfect condition. Amazing find.


----------



## thegovteach

Found the following at the local Episcopal thrift store. 
- Brown/black houndstooth tweed jacket, Hickey and Freeman
- Light copper colored ( not yellow) university striped shirt, Brooks Brothers 
$10. 83 out the door.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Just grabbed a made in the USA plaid camel hair from Bill Blass - nothing fancy but a good winter staple. Stanley Blacker heavier weave navy blazer with patch pockets.
> 
> All going on e-bay or the exchange, by the way.


Jimmie Hale Mission near Crestwood?


----------



## wacolo

Blues today. Passed on a rare and old Peach BB OCBD. A bit of fraying around the collar and it was a 17/3 which I have never had luck selling. Also a stash of lflat front USA cords in all the colors of the rainbow, but all hemmed to about a 27" inseam .


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Jimmie Hale Mission near Crestwood?


G-dale. Tempted to keep the BB - fits like a glove but they flip well compared to what I paid.


----------



## CMDC

With Halloween approaching, 'tis the season for college and high school kids from the area to descend on the thrift stores for costumes, rifling through the racks in hopes of something to wear ironically. Hate that crap.


----------



## gamma68

Picked up this stunning striped Harris Tweed jacket for Van Julian yesterday for less than the price of a latte (close up with buttons shows true colorway):





It fits perfectly. Unfortunately, there are some rather substantial holes adjacent to the right pocket. Strange, because the other waist pocket was still basted shut. Something must have really snagged this jacket to rip a hole in it like this.




I'll see what my tailor can do. I figured for the dirt cheap price, this jacket is worth the gamble.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> With Halloween approaching, 'tis the season for college and high school kids from the area to descend on the thrift stores for costumes, rifling through the racks in hopes of something to wear ironically. Hate that crap.


Funny you should say that. My daughter attends a local private school. They had their annual Halloween celebration today. One of middle school girls was dressed as a hobo. She was wearing patched pants, well-worn old boots, and a gorgeous 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers tweed with elbow patches. She took it off because it was 85 degrees and I couldn't help sneaking a look at the label.


----------



## CMDC

^What size was it??? Maybe we could make a deal.


----------



## Bama87

Well in honor of this thread I visited a thrift store for the first time today to look for some quality items. I must ask how in the world do you thrifters find/know what to look for?

Just going through the Suits/Jackets I was completely lost. Also, how in the world do you tell what size they actually are? I saw a few labeled 40, but they ranged from about a 38R to 44R it seemed.

Has anyone heard of a Savile Row jacket being made in Poland?

I saw a few ties that looked nice, a BB for $1.98 and a fun looking Lands End for the same $.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Picked up this stunning striped Harris Tweed jacket for Van Julian yesterday for less than the price of a latte (close up with buttons shows true colorway):


A shop here in town has a very ornate Harris Tweed jacket, with a similar style of stripes. More brown however. The really unusual thing about it is the flaps over the pockets. All three, including the breast pocket. And each curved flap is buttoned down with a football style button.

They're looking for £45 for it which is a bit crazy. Have it hanging up behind the cash desk. 
I asked to look at it, and from what I could decipher, the faded label says 44 long.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Well in honor of this thread I visited a thrift store for the first time today to look for some quality items. I must ask how in the world do you thrifters find/know what to look for?
> 
> Just going through the Suits/Jackets I was completely lost. Also, how in the world do you tell what size they actually are? I saw a few labeled 40, but they ranged from about a 38R to 44R it seemed.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a Savile Row jacket being made in Poland?
> 
> I saw a few ties that looked nice, a BB for $1.98 and a fun looking Lands End for the same $.


I am not an expert, but I will be in Huntsville next week and would be happy to show you some of what I have learned while thrifting.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> I am not an expert......


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Bama87

drlivingston said:


> I am not an expert, but I will be in Huntsville next week and would be happy to show you some of what I have learned while thrifting.


I would definitely run away for lunch one day if you had some time.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Bama87 said:


> Well in honor of this thread I visited a thrift store for the first time today to look for some quality items. I must ask how in the world do you thrifters find/know what to look for?


While I have been a thrifter all my adult life, I never really thrifted a lot of clothes until I joined this site. In addition to taking Dr. L (Thrifter Extraordinaire) up on his offer - just start reading through the various AAAC threads. There are threads on the best shoe makers, how to recognize Shell Cordovan, best suit/jacket makers and so on.

Pay special attention to this thread and the thrift store exchange thread to see what is desirable. These two threads have been going on for years, start reading the posts newest to oldest until you get an idea of what to look for. That's what I did.

Use the search feature to find older threads that can contain a great deal of info.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CrazyLarry said:


> While I have been a thrifter all my adult life, I never really thrifted a lot of clothes until I joined this site. In addition to taking Dr. L (Thrifter Extraordinaire) up on his offer - just starting reading through the various AAAC threads. There are threads on the best shoe makers, how to recognize Shell Cordovan, best suit/jacket makers and so on.
> 
> Pay special attention to this thread and the thrift store exchange thread to see what is desirable. These two threads have going on for years, start reading the posts newest to oldest until you get an idea of what to look for. That's what I did.
> 
> Use the search feature to find older threads that can contain a great deal of info.


This AND just look for what you like! If you are buying for yourself, that makes it super easy. If you are buying to sell on here, do what Dr. L and Tweedy Don do. If you are buying to sell on eBay, then a whole world of NON-TRAD items awaits you.


----------



## vpkozel

This. And practice. Learn the shops by just stopping in every once in a while. And trust your fingers - but verify if possible. And listen to anything Dr. L says.

That being said - scored another Harris Tweed today and an awesome oatmeal colored Chaps camel hair from Paul Simon - even has a throat latch.

Blue is that they are both a freaking inch too small for me (18" shoulders), but for any trads that are 38 R or S, you are in luck. They will be hitting the exchange....


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Bama87 said:


> I would definitely run away for lunch one day if you had some time.


That's a wise choice. Just to further encourage you to make the time to meet Dr. L, you essentially just got an offer from Warren Buffett to help you pick some stocks, or from Clapton to show you a few chords on the guitar, or from Michelangelo to show you how to paint, or well I think you get the idea.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pure cashmere navy overcoat, immaculate, nary a moth nibble. Sadly, it doesn't fit and is marked $25, part of GW's new hit-and-miss strategy of trying to figure out what's good, then charging accordingly. I left it.

A pair of v-cleat Imperials, five-nail waist, in white. Yes, white. Never seen that before. Fortunately, not part of GW's new hit-and-miss strategy of trying to figure out what's good, then charging accordingly. Three bucks.


----------



## adoucett

I have a similar cashmere overcoat sitting in the closet...waiting for a new home


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

adoucett said:


> I have a similar cashmere overcoat sitting in the closet...waiting for a new home


I've started seeing these more at my local places too, and I know they're generally a popular garment, but something strikes me as odd about using such a fine, delicate material to make outerwear. Is cashmere warmer than wool? Am I missing something?


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> I have a similar cashmere overcoat sitting in the closet...waiting for a new home


It is a terrible thing when cashmere coats languish, and when you don't pick up a cashmere overcoat for $25 because you know that, after paying for shipping, you'd likely lose money on the flip.


----------



## catside

Far away from thrifts for months. Anyways, a quick visit about few weeks ago procured 3 Press suits (alas 2B), 2 shaggys, and Church's monks. Monks were 9.99 and fit tho need heels, suits and shaggys are small, CT prices and coming to an exchange near you when I find time. I also got a Barbour zip in vest sadly not my size, I will keep that as a card for trade in future. Nice to be back.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Far away from thrifts for months. Anyways, a quick visit about few weeks ago procured 3 Press suits (alas 2B), 2 shaggys, and Church's monks. Monks were 9.99 and fit tho need heels, suits and shaggys are small, CT prices and coming to an exchange near you when I find time. I also got a Barbour zip in vest sadly not my size, I will keep that as a card for trade in future. Nice to be back.


And welcome. Good to see you back on the front lines...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> A pure cashmere navy overcoat, immaculate, nary a moth nibble. Sadly, it doesn't fit and is marked $25, part of GW's new hit-and-miss strategy of trying to figure out what's good, then charging accordingly. I left it.
> 
> A pair of v-cleat Imperials, five-nail waist, in white. Yes, white. Never seen that before. Fortunately, not part of GW's new hit-and-miss strategy of trying to figure out what's good, then charging accordingly. Three bucks.


what SIZE are the FLORSHEIMS?


----------



## CMDC

I'm finding a similar trend to what 32 mentioned. In the last week I've seen a Burberry raincoat--yes in very good condition--priced at $100. What the hell? At a related thrift--same chain--a no name cashmere overcoat priced at $75. I think I have a pretty good sense of the clientele of these thrifts and can't fathom anyone buying these.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> A pure cashmere navy overcoat, immaculate, nary a moth nibble. Sadly, it doesn't fit and is marked $25, part of GW's new hit-and-miss strategy of trying to figure out what's good, then charging accordingly. I left it.
> 
> A pair of v-cleat Imperials, five-nail waist, in white. Yes, white. Never seen that before. Fortunately, not part of GW's new hit-and-miss strategy of trying to figure out what's good, then charging accordingly. Three bucks.


Was the Cashmere coat a good brand? If it's a high dollar designer, you could ebay it and make money.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I've started seeing these more at my local places too, and I know they're generally a popular garment, but something strikes me as odd about using such a fine, delicate material to make outerwear. Is cashmere warmer than wool? Am I missing something?


actually really high quality cashmere is much warmer than wool AND it's not that delicate. It's actually quite strong if it's made from the best cashmere yarn and of course how it is woven. It all depends on the quality.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> Was the Cashmere coat a good brand? If it's a high dollar designer, you could ebay it and make money.


I didn't just wander off the goat trail...

If I thought I could flip it, I would, or if it fit, I would've been even happier. I've seen the brand before--Kashmar or Kashmir, I think it is. The name is in Oriental/Asian script to evoke Mongolia with depictions of goats dancing around the word. I used to have one years ago and it was a monstrously fabulous overcoat, which I eventually outgrew. Besides not being a well-known label, it also doesn't have any fabric content listed, although it is clearly cashmere. It came from a long-defunct men's shop in a mid-size town from somewhere in central Illinois. It's worth nothing on eBay, especially without a fabric content label.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> I'm finding a similar trend to what 32 mentioned. In the last week I've seen a Burberry raincoat--yes in very good condition--priced at $100. What the hell? At a related thrift--same chain--a no name cashmere overcoat priced at $75. I think I have a pretty good sense of the clientele of these thrifts and can't fathom anyone buying these.


It'll come around, I suspect. I balked at paying $10 for a BNWOB pair of Weejuns (made in El Salvador with crappy leather) a few weeks ago and the clerk warned me that if I didn't get them right then and there, the price would go up tomorrow. Sure enough, they re-tagged them for $20 and they languished for weeks until, now, they're back to $10 owing to the half-off color tag sale. And still languishing.

More worrisome is what I suspect, but will never be able to prove, is skimming. I found a BB tie at GW yesterday, and it was the first BB item I have found at GW in at least five months. Never seen a BB drought like that, and they're not putting them on shopgoodwill.com. I check that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> what SIZE are the FLORSHEIMS?


I don't have them handy, but 12B, IIRC. It'll probably take awhile to find a buyer, but I will eventually.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Far away from thrifts for months. Anyways, a quick visit about few weeks ago procured 3 Press suits (alas 2B), 2 shaggys, and Church's monks. Monks were 9.99 and fit tho need heels, suits and shaggys are small, CT prices and coming to an exchange near you when I find time. I also got a Barbour zip in vest sadly not my size, I will keep that as a card for trade in future. Nice to be back.


I still can't believe that you left an awesome pair of John Lobbs at the store. That has got to break about every rule in the Thrifters Code of Conduct.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I don't have them handy, but 12B, IIRC. It'll probably take awhile to find a buyer, but I will eventually.


Guess what size two of my Florsheim's are?

Yep. 12B. Put me on the list first PLEASE. I know it would be crazy to have a white pair. But, it's one color I dont have!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> I still can't believe that you left an awesome pair of John Lobbs at the store. That has got to break about every rule in the Thrifters Code of Conduct.


He did? Please turn in your Thrifters card and walk the plank. That's a Sin.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> Guess what size two of my Florsheim's are?
> 
> Yep. 12B. Put me on the list first PLEASE. I know it would be crazy to have a white pair. But, it's one color I dont have!


Too unbelievable.

I just checked and turns out they're 10B. Sorry. But you're not crazy to want a white pair. Someone's going to be stoked.


----------



## catside

drlivingston said:


> I still can't believe that you left an awesome pair of John Lobbs at the store. That has got to break about every rule in the Thrifters Code of Conduct.


I did! It is what it is. Situation warranted it. Don't feel guilty at all. kismet


----------



## Clay J

Found 2 pair of essentially new 13D Sperry Topsiders for 8 dollars last night. 1 pair in white for any Halloween/ Christmas time costumes, and one pair in Navy.


----------



## adoucett

Here's the one I found a couple months ago. The coat is 100% Cashmere and was sold (probably Made to order) by a store called "Marty Walker Clothiers" on Broadway, NY. 
The store goes back to the 1920's and possibly before. For a vintage item, It's in really great condition. PM with interest or for more photos!

Fully lined, 4 Button. I want to say this is a 42L or 44L but if someone can identify this, please let me know.

Shoulders: 17.5
Sleeves: 25.5"
Length: 44"
Chest: 23.5" across


----------



## Monocle

That moment when you spot the beautiful Alan Payne or Pringle from across the store, sandwiched among the spares. Then hesitatingly pulling it from the rack, all the while saying in your mind "please, please, please, oh please!l - turning it over...sure enough, the hole in the middle of the back is large enough to drive a Mini Cooper through....


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Topsider

catside said:


> I did! It is what it is. Situation warranted it. Don't feel guilty at all. kismet


I leave nice stuff at thrift stores all the time if it's not my size.

I'm not really much into buying things just to flip them, especially shoes. I won't wear used shoes myself.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Last week it was LL Bean Boots in my size. This week I found the matching shoes in my size for the bargain price of $3. I'm now ready for that Alabama snow - oh wait, that was last year which means we won't see snow this year.


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> I'm now ready for that Alabama snow


"Alabama snow" is typically smuggled up from Mexico and can be bought in many dark alleys.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Here are some as-found shots of the white Imperials. I just paid more than $50 for a record, and my record cleaning machine needs servicing and I'm going on a gambling junket in a little more than a month, which is another way of saying I think I'm going to have to put them on the 'Bay at a scary high price and wait for the right buyer to come along.

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102914/001_zps81999e20.jpg.html

https://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102914/002_zps3778f449.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102914/004_zpsc02832cf.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102914/003_zpsd64bc9b9.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102914/006_zps1af9669d.jpg.htmlhttps://s291.photobucket.com/user/brobertrushton/media/102914/007_zpsd241e1ac.jpg.html


----------



## vpkozel

Just got back from some thrifting and had a question for some of the shoe aficionados - there was a pair of black Royal Imperials - are these an automatic purchase? I didn't pick them up, but can swing by tomorrow probably.

Blues - brown Harris Tweed that had a few too many holes in it....


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

vpkozel said:


> Just got back from some thrifting and had a question for some of the shoe aficionados - there was a pair of black Royal Imperials - are these an automatic purchase? I didn't pick them up, but can swing by tomorrow probably.
> 
> Blues - brown Harris Tweed that had a few too many holes in it....


Black shoes don't seem to get much love here at AAAT, but they should do well on the bay. There was a pair of absolutely hammered black Imperials at one of my local places, I mean moldy cracked midsole around the 5 nail waist, destroyed sockliner, a hole so big in the outsole you could drive a truck through it...The upper was in great condition though, ironically. I passed, but they were gone by my next visit, somebody liked them enough to pony up the $5 plus whatever a complete rebuild would cost at a cobbler, so if the ones you saw were wearable, and not too expensive, I'd go for it.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Two Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack jackets this morning...one navy and the other 100% camelhair. A trad thrifter's dream except for the size. I've shrunken out of my former 50R, but I've got a ways to go to fit in a 42.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> there was a pair of black Royal Imperials - are these an automatic purchase?


No, they are not. Some Royal Imperials are crap.


----------



## catside

Full length Harris tweed green speckled coat tailored for a defunct men's store, was nice and probably from '40 to '50 IMHO but they asked 48 dollars and was too big for me. Also a BB sack tweed from 60ies for 5 bucks turned out to have moth holes. Nothing much otherwise in three stores. Damn I missed that musty smell.


----------



## 32rollandrock

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Black shoes don't seem to get much love here at AAAT, but they should do well on the bay. There was a pair of absolutely hammered black Imperials at one of my local places, I mean moldy cracked midsole around the 5 nail waist, destroyed sockliner, a hole so big in the outsole you could drive a truck through it...The upper was in great condition though, ironically. I passed, but they were gone by my next visit, somebody liked them enough to pony up the $5 plus whatever a complete rebuild would cost at a cobbler, so if the ones you saw were wearable, and not too expensive, I'd go for it.


Not sure that I agree. People sometimes buy things at thrift stores that they should not buy at any price. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

vpkozel said:


> Just got back from some thrifting and had a question for some of the shoe aficionados - there was a pair of black Royal Imperials - are these an automatic purchase? I didn't pick them up, but can swing by tomorrow probably.
> 
> Blues - brown Harris Tweed that had a few too many holes in it....


Do you mean Florsheim Royal Imperial? If so, and they are the big heavy vintage Kenmoor's (doubke oak sole, full brogue wingtip pebble grain with pinking) then they are an automatic purchase for me. I love those shoes and I have sold literally hundreds of Black vintage Florsheim LWB.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Black shoes don't seem to get much love here at AAAT, but they should do well on the bay. There was a pair of absolutely hammered black Imperials at one of my local places, I mean moldy cracked midsole around the 5 nail waist, destroyed sockliner, a hole so big in the outsole you could drive a truck through it...The upper was in great condition though, ironically. I passed, but they were gone by my next visit, somebody liked them enough to pony up the $5 plus whatever a complete rebuild would cost at a cobbler, so if the ones you saw were wearable, and not too expensive, I'd go for it.


You are right, Black shoes don't get much love. Which doesn't make sense to me. Black dress shoes are by far my best seller. For me having a hole in the sole means Stop! do not purchase! I have learned this lesson the hard way. It just isn't worth it. I bought a pair of alligator boots that needed new soles. One I bought the boots and soles, I think I made about 10% profit. For thrift shoes, that is WAY too low for me.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Nobleprofessor said:


> You are right, Black shoes don't get much love. Which doesn't make sense to me. Black dress shoes are by far my best seller. For me having a hole in the sole means Stop! do not purchase! I have learned this lesson the hard way. It just isn't worth it. I bought a pair of alligator boots that needed new soles. One I bought the boots and soles, I think I made about 10% profit. For thrift shoes, that is WAY too low for me.


Yeah, I haven't flipped any shoes yet, but I know well enough that resoles would be cost prohibitive if buying stuff to flip. I actually considered buying the aforementioned florsheims to send to Bnelson for a complete redux, the uppers were that good. but I had actually just picked up a pair of vintage long wings in black from Dr L.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

TWO interesting finds

Found a GREAT tan herringbone patch pockets great natural shoulders SC - Polo XL

EXCELLENT cond

in case anyone wants measurements:

25 P2P 
26 Sleeve 
21.5 Shoulder 
32 BOC

And SOUTHWICK suit (double breasted PINSTRIPE!) 50R (I think)

No Wear

26 P2P 
25.5 (plus extra) Sleeve 
21.25 Shoulder 
32.5 BOC (no vent)

41 Waist 
28.5 inseam with 1.75 extra and cuffs


----------



## catside

Two recent and mint BB Madisons, grey and navy striped in 44L which should fit me with a little tailoring. My actual size is 43RL but these will do at 19.99 each.


----------



## vpkozel

Nobleprofessor said:


> Do you mean Florsheim Royal Imperial? If so, and they are the big heavy vintage Kenmoor's (doubke oak sole, full brogue wingtip pebble grain with pinking) then they are an automatic purchase for me. I love those shoes and I have sold literally hundreds of Black vintage Florsheim LWB.


Yes, they were Florsheim Royal Imperials. With the little tag in the window like the white ones that 32 just posted. I don't think that they had double soles though. And they were not LWB, but wingtips. Looked to be in decent shape.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

*florsheims*

We had some love lately for vintage Florsheim's in this thread and also in the ranking shoes thread. So, I thought I would share my favorite pair (I wore them today). My vintage Florsheim LWB in shell cordovan.

the color on my I phone camera is a little off. These are more burgundy. But, they do have that aged burgundy brown that shell achieves with time and love.


----------



## CrazyLarry

I've been trying to limit my thrifting to once a week but I went out to buy Halloween candy and the Goodwill store was just right there. I mean what could I do? Then imagine the "thrifter's high" I got when I see 5 pairs of Allen Edmonds on the tiny men's shoe rack. I didn't let myself buy the 3 pairs that had issues. It killed me to leave the Sanford pair behind but there was a hole in the sole. I did walk away with MacNells ($3.99) and MacAllisters ($3.99) - both size 11.


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> I've been trying to limit my thrifting to once a week but I went out to buy Halloween candy and the Goodwill store was just right there. I mean what could I do? Then imagine the "thrifter's high" I got when I see 5 pairs of Allen Edmonds on the tiny men's shoe rack. I didn't let myself buy the 3 pairs that had issues. It killed me to leave the Sanford pair behind but there was a hole in the sole. I did walk away with MacNells ($3.99) and MacAllisters ($3.99) - both size 11.


Lol... Good job! I drove right past there today. That is a tiny shoe rack.


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> Lol... Good job! I drove right past there today. That is a tiny shoe rack.


I know you are not a fan of that Goodwill - but I've had decent luck with shoes there. Since I live so close to it, I can check out the tiny shoe rack a couple times a week without going out of my way. You got to love a place where all shoes are $3.99 whether they are Aldens or unwearable tennis shoes with holes in them.


----------



## wacolo

So this happened today. Real leather, though not top grain. Some patina, a few scrapes and such but no holes or tears. And for the princely sum of ......$45, I could not leave it :aportnoy:. Can anybody recommend a leather cleaner/conditioner? LOL or can I just start smearing Obenaufs all over it? Also a Viyella shirt in my size and a reversible tweed vest.


----------



## Hitch

WOW..


----------



## vpkozel

wacolo said:


> So this happened today. Real leather, though not top grain. Some patina, a few scrapes and such but no holes or tears. And for the princely sum of ......$45, I could not leave it :aportnoy:. Can anybody recommend a leather cleaner/conditioner? LOL or can I just start smearing Obenaufs all over it? Also a Viyella shirt in my size and a reversible tweed vest.


I think that will go great with a grey POW suit, white shirt, and navy tie....


----------



## Topsider

Somebody must've died. I found seven practically-unworn Brooks Brothers button-down sport shirts in fall plaids and checks, including one cotton-cashmere blend, for five bucks each. They're non-iron, but what the hell.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Topsider said:


> Somebody must've died. I found seven practically-unworn Brooks Brothers button-down sport shirts in fall plaids and checks, including one cotton-cashmere blend, for five bucks each. They're non-iron, but what the hell.


I would LOVE to find 5 non iron BB shirts in my size! Great score!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

wacolo said:


> So this happened today. Real leather, though not top grain. Some patina, a few scrapes and such but no holes or tears. And for the princely sum of ......$45, I could not leave it :aportnoy:. Can anybody recommend a leather cleaner/conditioner? LOL or can I just start smearing Obenaufs all over it? Also a Viyella shirt in my size and a reversible tweed vest.


Great man cave find! Looks very long!


----------



## CMDC

Haven't been finding much for myself lately although I did grab this beautiful Robt. Talbott madder today...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found a gorgeous 3 piece Zegna suit New (without tags). It's perfect. Wish it was my size. Its a 46R



















And an Ivory (Winter white) Burberry Blazer Double Breasted 50R. I know the market on ebay will be limited for it, but I'm guessing there is an old guy in Florida that will think it's the cats pajamas!


----------



## Monocle

Flea market find. My eye was drawn to it first, and then I thought most likely it was a rag or a filthy dog blanket. Turns out, it is a very nice wooden-chest kept cotton and tweed patchwork blanket with cotton lining. No pet hair, no stains. Countryfied goodness gracing the foot of my bed, after cleaning. $5


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Flea market find. My eye was drawn to it first, and then I thought most likely it was a rag or a filthy dog blanket. Turns out, it is a very nice wooden-chest kept cotton and tweed patchwork blanket with cotton lining. No pet hair, no stains. Countryfied goodness gracing the foot of my bed, after cleaning. $5


If you decide not to keep that, I have this, uh, friend who has this obsession with patchwork and I wou . . . I mean he would be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## 32rollandrock

We use this--https://bickmore.com/products/bick-4-2/--on our leather sofa. It does OK. Not sure if there's anything better, but you might want to give it a try. If you'll bring the sofa to my house, I'll get it looking all spiffy for you and call you when it's ready. In about 47 years.



wacolo said:


> So this happened today. Real leather, though not top grain. Some patina, a few scrapes and such but no holes or tears. And for the princely sum of ......$45, I could not leave it :aportnoy:. Can anybody recommend a leather cleaner/conditioner? LOL or can I just start smearing Obenaufs all over it? Also a Viyella shirt in my size and a reversible tweed vest.


----------



## vpkozel

Good day today. 4 SC - various maker and one dark grey POW with maroon accents JAB, also made in US. Some of the SC don't fit me, but are headed to the exchange, I should have a big posting up there tomorrow. Also picked up some various shorts and a couple of pony polos. 

I left a pair of J Crew shoes that were made in England - I wasn't sure that they would be worth it or not, but if I made a mistake, I am heading back tomorrow to return some items that didn't fit my son.


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> If you decide not to keep that, I have this, uh, friend who has this obsession with patchwork and I wou . . . I mean he would be happy to take it off your hands.


I wouldn't feel right being any kind of enabler, lol. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I found this Cable knit Cardigan. The pictures make it look white, but is more of a really nice Ivory sort of like a cream colored office folder.










I know very little about this sweater. But, here is the label:


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> I found this Cable knit Cardigan. The pictures make it look white, but is more of a really nice Ivory sort of like a cream colored office folder.


Holy cow! Those buttons look huge on that sweater.


----------



## sskim3

Nobleprofessor said:


> I found this Cable knit Cardigan. The pictures make it look white, but is more of a really nice Ivory sort of like a cream colored office folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know very little about this sweater. But, here is the label:


oooo thats beautiful!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow! Those buttons look huge on that sweater.


they are big! Like the size of a quarter at least.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

sskim3 said:


> oooo thats beautiful!


yea, it's not really my style (I don't look very good in sweaters), but I can appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship of it.


----------



## sskim3

Nobleprofessor said:


> yea, it's not really my style (I don't look very good in sweaters), but I can appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship of it.


Size?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

sskim3 said:


> Size?


No size on tag. But, the p2P is 24.

Im not sure how to measure the sleeve because the sleeves don't really have a shoulder seam.

The length is 27 from BOC


----------



## Alex Cottam

Best Charity shop purchase i ever had was in notting hill London where there was 4 RLPL suits for sale all at £65 each , i bought a nice navy blue one which was practically brand new as were the other 3. The funny thing is there were other suits from Armani and D&G which were priced over twice as much but wasn't even in the same league as the RLPL . I't cost me an extra £50 to get it tailored but all in all £120 for a practically brand new RLPL suit isn't bad at all. Charity shop hunting in London used to be really good especially as i used to hunt all the store's out in the posh areas of kensington and chelsea , problem was after a while they got greedy and really charged high prices and in most cases you could get stuff cheaper on ebay.


----------



## drlivingston

Welcome to the forum, Alex!! We look forward to seeing pics of your across-the-pond finds!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> they are big! Like the size of a quarter at least.


And pretty worn. Very much worth replacing.


----------



## Alex Cottam

Your welcome! yes most certainly ill upload some pictures , in fact i'll upload some of a tuxedo i purchased (for my honeymoon) from a charity shop just down the road from harrods it was made by scuderi , i'd never heard of them before at the time but this suit is amazing , again like brand new. This one cost £55 and it's really well made the fabric is loro piana , i may get a little back lash for saying this but quality wise it isn't far behind the purple label suit ( aside from the amount of handwork). I don't work away in London anymore so don't get chance to visit the shops anymore and now most of my clothes are from ebay now mainly from the states (another story i could go on for ever with).


----------



## catside

Two stores full of crap on Sunday, another two today. It's not like I have any needs but a pair of shell chukkas would be nice


----------



## Monocle

Have I mentioned lately how pathetic shoe thrifting is in Texas? - Still in need of quality dress shoes in 10.5d so I am always watching the exchange...


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> Have I mentioned lately how pathetic shoe thrifting is in Texas? - Still in need of quality dress shoes in 10.5d so I am always watching the exchange...
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Don't forget the Noble Professor has lots of shoes in lots of sizes! I had install shelves in my basement to store the 200-300 pair I am selling.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Monocle said:


> Have I mentioned lately how pathetic shoe thrifting is in Texas? - Still in need of quality dress shoes in 10.5d so I am always watching the exchange...
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Up here too, brother. I had really great luck with shoes a while back, summer maybe, but lately I get excited just to see something with a leather sole but even then it always turns out to be attached to a Chinese Bostonian classic or an Indian j&m and always in black corrected grain, barf.


----------



## jfelixg

Monocle said:


> Still in need of quality dress shoes in 10.5d .


 I will have some gorgeous black Foster & Son derbies size 10.5 going up on eBay thursday night.

All of my regular spots have been crawling with yahoos the last few days ("Yahoos" meaning people who aren't me). Especially people who talk out loud into bluetooth headsets as they browse the racks.


----------



## MythReindeer

Monocle said:


> Have I mentioned lately how pathetic shoe thrifting is in Texas? - Still in need of quality dress shoes in 10.5d so I am always watching the exchange...
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Hi neighbor! I'm nearby in Dallas, and you are right. A while back I stumbled across a practically new pair of Park Avenues that were manageably wide and nearly called for the smelling salts. I am an 8.5 B, so I gave up hope of anything more than the rarest unicorn.


----------



## drlivingston

Well, Birmingham continues to turn up nothing... <<<heavy sigh>>> I did pick up a nice Brioni suit yesterday and some AE Leeds in shell. Oh, I forgot a few Ferragamo ties... and a recent Burberry London trench... and NWT Hiltl pants... and selvedge jeans... and a couple of vintage full length women's Pendleton wool coats... If this dry spell continues, I might have to find another hobby.


----------



## wwilson

jfelixg said:


> Especially people who talk out loud into bluetooth headsets as they browse the racks.


Happened to me last night...


----------



## CrazyLarry

drlivingston said:


> and some AE Leeds in shell.


Seriously, are you trying to make a grown man cry? Please have the decency to say they were not 9Ds.

I guess I can't complain too much since I found 2 pairs of Leeds in my size about 6 months ago - which is how I stumbled on to AAAC when I was googling Allen Edmonds. But they weren't shell - just pebble grain.


----------



## Odradek

Haven't been out looking much lately, but yesterday I came across a pair of Church Balmoral shoes in black, and today some John Spencer jodhpurs boots in tan.

Then drove 20 miles to check out the charity shops of Beaconsfield, which was a big disappointment. Nothing much to see, except for a large selection of Harris Tweed jackets in the Oxfam shop. As usual for Oxfam though, they were all insanely overpriced.


----------



## Reuben

So nothing crazy exciting but solid, badly-needed staples in my size from Land's End. Top to bottom there's a 55/45 Viyella BD, 20/80 Viyella BD, and a must-iron yellow OCBD. None made-in-America but Hong Kong and the DR do seem to be less of a downgrade than most. The Reis of New Haven tie's from a men's store in Colorado and 100% slubby silk. Blues are the rest of this guy's wardrobe, perfect fit for me but DQ'd for one reason or another. A bunch of odd fishing shirt/OCBD hybrids, some synthetic blends, a fairly ugly 20/80 viyella, and some great MIA polos with unfortunate holes. Worst by far was the 3/2 Southwich sack in a lightweight mid/slate blue with the pants nowhere in sight. Being such a lightweight fabric I have to assume the pants wore out and I don't think this one would really work as an odd jacket. :/


----------



## catside

Scavenger hunt starting in TOF:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/437203...the-official-2014-thrift-scavenger-hunt/0_100


----------



## egerland

Nothing but blues in SoCal's OC for the past six months or more. I think there must be a lot of skimming going on.


----------



## catside

Vintage Press 46ish 3/2 tweed will appear at exchange when I can get pics and measures. Looks delectable.

E-thrifts:
Woolrich US made down vest and 16 (LOL) Irish caps. I guess I am done with wool caps. Should be able to get rid of some in exchange.


----------



## peterc

Blues. New & Lingwood tan butterfly loafers. Not in my size. $255.00 Stone mint.


----------



## gamma68

Not a thrift store brag, but an estate sale brag...

Picked up this vintage prep school yearbook:





Aside from some cool Ivy Style images from students and faculty like Mr. Palmer (above), it also has this guy:






And at least four other photos of him with the track, wrestling and soccer teams, as well as the drama club.

Dead Poets Society, anyone?


----------



## wacolo

Tie day.....
PRL, Charvet, Recent RT BOC, NWT University of Oxford Made in England


Wm Chelsea LTD, and slubtacular J Press Burlington Knot


I passed on 4 NWT Hugo Boss royal oxford shirts @ $4.50 each. As little ebay as I do lately they would have probably just hung on my rack.

Gamma that is an awesome find! Did you know that is what you were getting when you picked it up or was it just luck?


----------



## thegovteach

gamma68 said:


> Not a thrift store brag, but an estate sale brag...
> 
> Picked up this vintage prep school yearbook:
> 
> Aside from some cool Ivy Style images from students and faculty like Mr. Palmer
> 
> ?


I have got to ask.....what did Mr. Palmer teach?


----------



## gamma68

thegovteach said:


> I have got to ask.....what did Mr. Palmer teach?


English


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> Gamma that is an awesome find! Did you know that is what you were getting when you picked it up or was it just luck?


When I saw the school name and the year on the cover, I had a hunch.

That J Press tie is fantastic, by the way.


----------



## thegovteach

gamma68 said:


> English


Of course....


----------



## CMDC

Very cool find with the yearbook.

Finally had a good day today so the exchange offerings will be plentiful in the coming days. Lots of sportcoats as well as a great BB Golden Fleece sack suit. Also, many sweaters.


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I need to start wearing my tennis sweater. And is that _the _ Robin Williams?!



gamma68 said:


> Not a thrift store brag, but an estate sale brag...
> 
> Picked up this vintage prep school yearbook:
> 
> Aside from some cool Ivy Style images from students and faculty like Mr. Palmer (above), it also has this guy:
> 
> And at least four other photos of him with the track, wrestling and soccer teams, as well as the drama club.
> 
> Dead Poets Society, anyone?


----------



## drlivingston

15 ties... 105 total folds...


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> 15 ties... 105 total folds...


Isaia?


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Isaia?


Yep... I also bought a bunch of Holliday & Brown and Nicky ties. I find more Nicky ties than any other mid- to upper-lever ties.


----------



## CMDC

Wow. Those two at the top right would be of interest to me.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Wow. Those two at the top right would be of interest to me.


They went to the bay this morning. lol
They would look good with this Isaia suit that I recently thrifted. (I love it when you can thrift stuff with the original hanger!)


----------



## Alex Cottam

Love the suit! i like a bit of Isaia i do ,it's hard enough finding it for sale over here let alone in a thrift shop so i'd be really made up with myself if i came across that. How much did it cost you if i may ask?


----------



## drlivingston

Alex Cottam said:


> Love the suit! i like a bit of Isaia i do ,it's hard enough finding it for sale over here let alone in a thrift shop so i'd be really made up with myself if i came across that. How much did it cost you if i may ask?


It's a 42R. Suit was $12.99 and they let me have the hanger for another $1.


----------



## vpkozel

Only had a couple of minutes to thrift between kids' soccer matches, but managed to find 2 beauties for $9.98.

London Fog Heavy overcoat





Land's End Harris in rust with some various accents/flecks


----------



## Alex Cottam

$12.99!!!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!! that's unbelievable people are selling the hangers on ebay from the states for around $20 or so let alone the suit. I dread to think how much they would sell that in a thift shop over here for. Is it in really good condition?

By the way 42R is my size


----------



## Alex Cottam

drlivingston said:


> It's a 42R. Suit was $12.99 and they let me have the hanger for another $1.


 If you really wanna rub it in then the shoulders would measure around 18.5 across and the sleeves would be around 25 - 25.5 shoulder to cuff.


----------



## drlivingston

Alex Cottam said:


> If you really wanna rub it in then the shoulders would measure around 18.5 across and the sleeves would be around 25 - 25.5 shoulder to cuff.


The suit is in as-new condition. However, it is not your size. The sleeves would work at 25.25". However, the shoulders are 18.75" wide. A full .25" too wide.


----------



## jfelixg

Dr. L.- Im a 42R and Christmas is right around the corner... whatcha gonna do with the Isaia?


----------



## Alex Cottam

drlivingston said:


> The suit is in as-new condition. However, it is not your size. The sleeves would work at 25.25". However, the shoulders are 18.75" wide. A full .25" too wide. [/QUOTE
> 
> 18.75 works for me lol!
> 
> You should be VERY pleased with yourself with that find , best suit i ever thrifted was the RLPL but it cost me £65 which is around $103 to buy.


----------



## drlivingston

Alex Cottam said:


> best suit i ever thrifted was the RLPL but it cost me £65 which is around $103 to buy.


Don't be so modest... That is a great find! To me, RLPL beats Isaia hands down.


----------



## drlivingston

It's a little out of season. But, I couldn't leave this vintage Corbin 3/2 sack madras!


----------



## drlivingston

A few more from yesterday...

AE Hardwick 


AE Kingston


AE Park Avenue


and an interesting Brooks Brothers Black Watch hat...


----------



## catside




----------



## Alex Cottam

drlivingston said:


> Don't be so modest... That is a great find! To me, RLPL beats Isaia hands down.[/QUOTE
> 
> The purple label is a great suit and i picked it up in a thrift shop in nottinghill London (which explains the high price) and the sad thing about it was there was 3 of them but this was the only one that fit in the shoulders. What does make me laugh though is the people who work in the shop and must price the clothes up don't really know too much about clothes. I say this because you had your usual designer suits e.g Armani and D&G which wasn't in the same quality as the RLPL and they were selling them for £150 + yet the RLPL was only £65. I have to admit once i bought the suit i made a point of letting him know how much the RLPL suits were really worth :biggrin:


----------



## Alex Cottam

drlivingston said:


> Don't be so modest... That is a great find! To me, RLPL beats Isaia hands down.


By the way RLPL may win hands down but $12 for a ISAIA as new , surely that's got to be the thrift store brag of the year, in fact its that good when i'm at work tomorrow i'm gonna tell my work mates even though they no nothing about clothes and think ISAIA would be a name out the bible.


----------



## leisureclass

Some really great madras and tweed there Dr. L and Catside, what size are they?


----------



## drlivingston

Alex Cottam said:


> I have to admit once i bought the suit* i made a point of letting him know how much the RLPL suits were really worth :biggrin:*


Rookie mistake...


----------



## DLW

I haven't had much luck at the thrift as of late but did find two items of interest this weekend. One was a Mighty Mac coat made in Gloucester, MA. The other item I found was a tie made by WM-Chelsea. What I have been able to find about the company is they make emblematics for schools and clubs. Does anyone know what club or school this emblematic represents?










[


----------



## catside

leisureclass said:


> Some really great madras and tweed there Dr. L and Catside, what size are they?


Not measured yet, will do before putting on exchange. Bigger than 43-44 since otherwise it would be going into my closet. If I have to guess, would hazard a 46r


----------



## Monocle

If you thrift shop long enough, you may begin to notice the same individuals in your favorite haunts. I do. But I think as they have begun to recognize me as a regular, some see me as competition. It's quite a sight watching them scramble to the racks and flip through them at lightning speed and literally trip over themselves to run from one section to the other. I am flattered, but I'm also afraid I'm quite sure the two of us are not looking for the same things, and most certainly not with the same desperation. But I do enjoy the show. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> If you thrift shop long enough, you may begin to notice the same individuals in your favorite haunts. I do. But I think as they have begun to recognize me as a regular, some see me as competition. It's quite a sight watching them scramble to the racks and flip through them at lightning speed and literally trip over themselves to run from one section to the other. I am flattered, but I'm also afraid I'm quite sure the two of us are not looking for the same things, and most certainly not with the same desperation. But I do enjoy the show.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


I had a guy like that. Several times we both showed up at the DAV on half price shoe day. The first time he didn't pay any attention to me. The second both happened to be getting there at the same time. He literally ran ahead of me and starting throwing every pair of athletic shoes into a cart. I looked on very amused and I just watched him. When he was done, I walked up and picked up the Florsheim LWB I saw. As I picked up a few other dress shoes he started laughing because I think he was embarrassed. Anyway, now if we are there at the same time, he saves the dress shoes for me and I save the athletic shoes for him.


----------



## catside

I routinely chat with a picker for couple of big ebay sellers. Problem is he does not leave anything to me and brags about all the stuff I missed in my size.


----------



## Odradek

Found a pair of Church split toe shoes.
But can't find any info about them online.

They have the word "Dallas" inside, which I presume is the style name, but I can't find that listed anywhere. The only Church split toe that looks similar is called the "Carne".

And it seems there were made on a 107 last, which is another mystery. Do Church's have a 107 last?

And they are rubber soled, but not the usual Dainite style. I'll have to try contact Church's and see if they can be resoled.


















Anyone ever seen this model before?


----------



## Hitch

Came across a nice old Cricketeer flecked tweed that fits in the shoulders,length,sleeves and waist.


----------



## drlivingston

Monday and Tuesday were awesome!! :aportnoy:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

For some odd reason, today was France's day at the thrift store I went to: a Charvet tie and a pair of Paraboot split toes, in my size no less.


----------



## adoucett

Interesting find today...
Along with a couple clothing goodies, something I don't usually see: 


Decent pair of alpine skis for $5 out the door!


----------



## Duvel

Hurry now and get your bid in on some vintage Levi's! Pay more and cry once, as they say: 

(No, they're not mine.)


----------



## drlivingston

Like Adoucett, I found several non-clothing items today... The scavenger hunt on TOF has me venturing into areas of the stores that I typically never see. Here are a couple:

A NWT set of Burberry golf club covers and towel.


And an autographed Nolan Ryan plaque commemorating his 6th no-hitter in 1990 (this was sitting in the $0.99 bin) Nice mancave piece!


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Like Adoucett, I found several non-clothing items today... The scavenger hunt on TOF has me venturing into areas of the stores that I typically never see. Here are a couple:
> 
> A NWT set of Burberry golf club covers and towel.
> 
> 
> And an autographed Nolan Ryan plaque commemorating his 6th no-hitter in 1990 (this was sitting in the $0.99 bin) Nice mancave piece!


OMG those golf covers..... def want them but may be out of my price range


----------



## Monocle




----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Does is bitchen.


----------



## drlivingston

Absolutely gorgeous shoes, Monocle!!


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Like Adoucett, I found several non-clothing items today... The scavenger hunt on TOF has me venturing into areas of the stores that I typically never see. Here are a couple:
> 
> A NWT set of Burberry golf club covers and towel.
> 
> 
> And an autographed Nolan Ryan plaque commemorating his 6th no-hitter in 1990 (this was sitting in the $0.99 bin) Nice mancave piece!


DrL if you are looking to get rid of the Nolan Ryan plaque I am interested. I grew up watching him pitch been a big fan for a long time even gave my son the middle name of Ryan.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> DrL if you are looking to get rid of the Nolan Ryan plaque I am interested. I grew up watching him pitch been a big fan for a long time even gave my son the middle name of Ryan.


Just cover the cost of shipping, and it is yours! I would love to see it head to Texas (where it belongs).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ryan juiced.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Like Adoucett, I found several non-clothing items today... The scavenger hunt on TOF has me venturing into areas of the stores that I typically never see. Here are a couple:
> 
> A NWT set of Burberry golf club covers and towel.
> 
> 
> And an autographed Nolan Ryan plaque commemorating his 6th no-hitter in 1990 (this was sitting in the $0.99 bin) Nice mancave piece!


wow! Those golf head covers would look fantastic on my clubs!


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Ryan juiced.


After the way he humbled Robin Ventura in 1993, I am willing to give him a pass. This is what happens when a young punk charges the mound against and old guy.


----------



## Dmontez

32rollandrock said:


> Ryan juiced.


Are you sure you have not confused Nolan Ryan with lance armstrong?

If you are truly speaking of Nolan Ryan where is the evidence? I'll wait...


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> A few more from yesterday...
> 
> AE Park Avenue


I'm guessing those Park Avenues are about a 9.5D.
Could they be slightly smaller?


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> After the way he humbled Robin Ventura in 1993, I am willing to give him a pass. This is what happens when a young punk charges the mound against and old guy.


DrL that is incredibly kind of you, I will continue the rest through PM.

I will never forget watching that game on TV, it seemed like the longest fight in baseball history it stopped and started a few times. There's a lot of people that say Ventura ended up the winner of that fight.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> I'm guessing those Park Avenues are about a 9.5D.
> Could they be slightly smaller?


"Slightly" would be the correct term. They are 9.5C.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> "Slightly" would be the correct term. They are 9.5C.


And a good thing too.
Just checked my bank account balance.


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up a well-maintained rare Barbour "Mark Phillips" A140 equestrian jacket today. Check out the price in the second picture. :cool2:


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Picked up a well-maintained rare Barbour "Mark Phillips" A140 equestrian jacket today. Check out the price in the second picture. :cool2:


If this is around a 44-46 want to do a package deal with this and the plaque?


----------



## catside

drlivingston said:


> Picked up a well-maintained rare Barbour "Mark Phillips" A140 equestrian jacket today. Check out the price in the second picture. :cool2:


Now you are bragging! 
Let me guess, half price day so you paid half of that!
Paid five bucks for a tie today, LOL.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Now this is TRAD!

Found this CORBIN 3/2 Sack Blue blazer,WITH lapped seams, 2 patch pockets, AND a hook Vent!









22 p2p
25 Sleeve
18.5 Shoulder 
32 BOC


----------



## ThePopinjay

drlivingston said:


>


Dr. L, that is a beautiful Barbour!



Nobleprofessor said:


> Now this is TRAD!
> 
> Found this CORBIN 3/2 Sack Blue blazer,WITH lapped seams, 2 patch pockets, AND a hook Vent!


Have that exact jacket (in that exact size), and it's the perfect work horse blazer.


----------



## Odradek

Came home today with a beautiful brown moleskin jacket by Crombie.
Looks to have hardly been worn. Pockets still basted shut. Spare buttons in a nice little bag inside.


----------



## Monocle

Ralph Lauren flannel 3pc w/peaks. The suit is beautiful. I might change those buttons...yaaawwn.


----------



## catside

Old purple label equivalent. Nice

Alden for BB shell tassel loafers. 10 or 10.5 c, cant remember right now. Coming to an exchange near you. Of course would be available to trade with any shell shoe which is not a loafer my size which is 9E Park Ave, (9 in older Florsheims) and 9.5 other brands.


----------



## gamma68

I thrifted this interesting emblematic tie earlier today. Made by Sharps Freeman Limited of Maidstone, Kent, U.K.

Is that a beehive and golf clubs? 

Wish I knew what this emblem signifies...


----------



## Sully

gamma68 said:


> I thrifted this interesting emblematic tie earlier today. Made by Sharps Freeman Limited of Maidstone, Kent, U.K.
> 
> Is that a beehive and golf clubs?
> 
> Wish I knew what this emblem signifies...


Beehive Golf Society
https://www.beehivegolfsociety.com/history


----------



## wwilson

Saturday thrifting is nuts in this town, did find a pair of wool Orvis brown houndstooth pants headed to the exchange...


----------



## catside

Couple of recent Brioni, and one vintage Hermes tie, a pair of Mezlan tux shoes my size. OK day however hour to find ratio is low.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

2 Presstige navy blazers on Friday. The 43L is already spoken for, but there is a 44R that will be up for grabs once I verify it looks all right when I get it back from the cleaners on Tuesday. PM with interest.


----------



## Monocle

Vintage Roblee Gunboats + a tiny bit of Meltonian Red Mahogany. I am fairly new to this brand, but these shoes have a lot of character and a beautiful patina. ++ Also a mint condition "So Far" LP by CSNY.


----------



## gamma68

Sully said:


> Beehive Golf Society
> https://www.beehivegolfsociety.com/history


Thank you very much for the identification!


----------



## gamma68

^^ Wow, great shoes, Monocle! I hardly ever find shoes worth a darn in my area.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> *Old purple label equivalent*. Nice
> 
> Alden for BB shell tassel loafers. 10 or 10.5 c, cant remember right now. Coming to an exchange near you. Of course would be available to trade with any shell shoe which is not a loafer my size which is 9E Park Ave, (9 in older Florsheims) and 9.5 other brands.


Are we certain?

That label doesn't look well sewn to my eye. I found a fake Purple Label pair of trousers in my heap last night. A very nice pair of pants, but not Purple Label. I picked them up with two minutes to closing time and didn't take the time to carefully consider. Not saying the suit isn't legit, but that label looks suspect to me.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Are we certain?
> 
> That label doesn't look well sewn to my eye. I found a fake Purple Label pair of trousers in my heap last night. A very nice pair of pants, but not Purple Label. I picked them up with two minutes to closing time and didn't take the time to carefully consider. Not saying the suit isn't legit, but that label looks suspect to me.


I did the same thing last night with a nova check Burberry London shirt. Two minutes before closing it looked legit enough for me to purchase it. An hour later, after careful inspection, I was thinking that it would be something good to do yardwork in. A pox on people who counterfeit stuff!!


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> Are we certain?
> 
> That label doesn't look well sewn to my eye. I found a fake Purple Label pair of trousers in my heap last night. A very nice pair of pants, but not Purple Label. I picked them up with two minutes to closing time and didn't take the time to carefully consider. Not saying the suit isn't legit, but that label looks suspect to me.


I don't know much about the history of RLPL. This is definitely not that though. The WPL # on the Union tag indicates it was tailored by Joseph J. Pietrafesa, a contract tailor in Syracuse NY, for RL, sometime in the 1990's. That may explain the odd label. The owner had alterations done at a Polo Ralph Lauren Store, and all of the receipts are still with the set.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> I did the same thing last night with a nova check Burberry London shirt. Two minutes before closing it looked legit enough for me to purchase it. An hour later, after careful inspection, I was thinking that it would be something good to do yardwork in. A pox on people who counterfeit stuff!!


Doc, I rarely pick up Burberry anymore, because of this. It has to be "extremely" special for me to even consider it.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## DLW

I found this jacket today in the women's section. I guess men don't wear green.


----------



## wacolo

Monocle said:


> I don't know much about the history of RLPL. This is definitely not that though. The WPL # on the Union tag indicates it was tailored by Joseph J. Pietrafesa, a contract tailor in Syracuse NY, for RL, sometime in the 1990's. That may explain the odd label. The owner had alterations done at a Polo Ralph Lauren Store, and all of the receipts are still with the set.


That was a short lived line from the 90's. I have thrifted a few pieces of it over the years and actually dissected one. Fully canvassed and very well made, though the line was based off of the 1940s continental cut that RL is known to love. The ones I picked up over the years had some big old honking shoulders.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> I did the same thing last night with a nova check Burberry London shirt. Two minutes before closing it looked legit enough for me to purchase it. An hour later, after careful inspection, I was thinking that it would be something good to do yardwork in. A pox on people who counterfeit stuff!!


im sure you have more experience with Burberry than me. But, the one trick I have found is to find the burberry logo on item and study it. If it's perfectly formed, well sewn, looks sharp and crisp, etc, it is most likely Genuine. I'm leaving off the obvious signs like it says made in China, burberry is misspelled, etc.

The logo trick hasnt failed me yet -- that I know of. I probably have 50 burberry items to sell or currently selling, so I have some skin in the game and I think I'm right.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> The ones I picked up over the years had some big old honking shoulders.


^^ x 2! We're talking over 21" on a 40R. lol


----------



## vpkozel

Got a cool blue seersucker SC for my 8 yo. Had gotten the 12 yo a madras earlier in the fall. 

Just doing my part to raise the next generation of tradlies, lol.


----------



## drlivingston

Gaelic of Edinburgh Ghillie Brogues UK7.5 / US8


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Gaelic of Edinburgh Ghillie Brogues UK7.5 / US8


I believe a 7.5 UK equates to 8.5 in U.S., which is my size. I'll pass, though.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I believe a 7.5 UK equates to 8.5 in U.S., which is my size. I'll pass, though.


I thought so to. However, every place that I searched came up with the same thing.

https://www.ghilliebrogue.com/etiquette/


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I thought so to. However, every place that I searched came up with the same thing.
> 
> https://www.ghilliebrogue.com/etiquette/


Learn something new every day. Still, in my experience, an 8 UK is a bit roomy.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found a really cool pair of Vintage Allen Edmonds BISHOP.

I think they are Bison with an unusually pronounced grain.


----------



## Monocle

Nobleprofessor said:


> Found a really cool pair of Vintage Allen Edmonds BISHOP.
> 
> I think they are Bison with an unusually pronounced grain.


in 10.5D no doubt.....


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> in 10.5D no doubt.....


I wish that's the most popular Mens size. These are 9B.


----------



## catside

Some fancy stuff last week but not very tradly, posted TOF. Maybe this a little trad:


----------



## catside

Thrifted one of these. A reintroduced Kenmoor, Made in India but well made. Sadly running half size large, i should be able to wear it with an insert. I do not know how to care for the leather though, it feels like oiled leather but not quite. Wonder if I can use polish or cream. Any ideas?

https://www.florsheim.com/shop/style/12071-200.html


----------



## adoucett

I found a most unusual shirt today while thrifting, and my question is, do I keep, or weep?

It's a Thom Browne Pique front formal shirt with one catch...it's an OCBD.

I think it fits me rather well (but it's slim fit, as in Brooks Extra slim fit)

I'll probably never find another one like it as long as I live, but does it make sense to keep?

I think its kind of cool, but I expect to hear the opposite from many other folks. They retail for $350 and how one (which appears to be a pre-production sample) ended up in my neck of the woods defies me, but here we are:


----------



## Reuben

Yeah, it's pretty cool. But I think you could get something just as cool and much more practical with the money you'd get from consigning it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


> I found a most unusual shirt today while thrifting, and my question is, do I keep, or weep?
> 
> It's a Thom Browne Pique front formal shirt with one catch...it's an OCBD.
> 
> I think it fits me rather well (but it's slim fit, as in Brooks Extra slim fit)
> 
> I'll probably never find another one like it as long as I live, but does it make sense to keep?
> 
> I think its kind of cool, but I expect to hear the opposite from many other folks. They retail for $350 and how one (which appears to be a pre-production sample) ended up in my neck of the woods defies me, but here we are:


Personally, I'd keep it. The fact that it's unorthodox is entirely the point. It's the "fun shirt" of formal shirts. I'd wear it to a Christmas party, perhaps...but probably not to a State dinner.


----------



## AshScache

I agree. I think its kinda fun. You're supposed to have some fun with formal wear when the situation allows. Like this weekend, I have two formal events-- for one, I'm going to swap out formal trousers for a pair of BB tartan pants that I have. The other night, I'll wear the full tux, but instead of a bow tie, a Royal Stewart tartan straight tie. Gotta have some fun with this!



Topsider said:


> Personally, I'd keep it. The fact that it's unorthodox is entirely the point. It's the "fun shirt" of formal shirts. I'd wear it to a Christmas party, perhaps...but probably not to a State dinner.


----------



## Spin Evans

Gosh, I _love _that shirt. I've been looking for a french-cuff OCBD for years. I think it'd be perfect for New Year's Eve. And I'd take a perverse pleasure in wrankling people's noses.

But if you won't wear it, or feel uncomfortable wearing it, then it's not for you.


----------



## AshScache

Spin Evans said:


> Gosh, I _love _that shirt. I've been looking for a french-cuff OCBD for years. I think it'd be perfect for New Year's Eve. And I'd take a perverse pleasure in wrankling people's noses.
> 
> But if you won't wear it, or feel uncomfortable wearing it, then it's not for you.


When I first started thrifting (and didn't know any better) I picked up two.... I odd shirts. Both custom made BB ocbds. The white one had French cuffs but lacked a button down collar. The Uni stripe had a button down color and French cuffs. They're the oddest shirts, but I love three!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catside




----------



## Monocle

/\ just my size..


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## catside

Fits me, too :cool2:


----------



## gamma68

BLUES: A beautiful, made in Scotland shetland sweater in blue...in my size...with nasty tears at the elbow.

BRAGS: A couple interesting shirts. First, an all-cotton must-iron Hathaway in purple/green. Same colors used by the All England Club, host of the Wimbledon tennis tournament. Should look great with a navy blazer.



And a vintage F.R. Tripler OCBD in the rare brown university stripe. Unlined collar that measures 3-6/16". This should produce quite a nice roll.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I went out thrifting today. I bought _Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark's Greatest Hits._



gamma68 said:


> BLUES: A beautiful, made in Scotland shetland sweater in blue...in my size...with nasty tears at the elbow.


Go back.

https://jackfoxley.com/collections/suede-elbow-patches

EDIT: But hey, I like that Tripler as much as the next guy. :icon_viking:


----------



## DLW

^ What a great find on the F.R. Tripler


----------



## catside

I passed couple of Tripler ties today. I only buy them if ancient madder.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> BLUES: A beautiful, made in Scotland shetland sweater in blue...in my size...with nasty tears at the elbow.
> 
> BRAGS: A couple interesting shirts. First, an all-cotton must-iron Hathaway in purple/green. Same colors used by the All England Club, host of the Wimbledon tennis tournament. Should look great with a navy blazer.


Should have bought the sweater and patched the elbows! Beautiful F.R. Tripler shirt though, I never come across that at the thrifts, estate sales sometimes.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Should have bought the sweater and patched the elbows! Beautiful F.R. Tripler shirt though, I never come across that at the thrifts, estate sales sometimes.


I think I'll return tomorrow to see if that sweater is still there.


----------



## drlivingston

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I went out thrifting today. I bought _Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark's Greatest Hits._


That group always reminds me of when I was completely in love with Molly Ringwald!


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Should have bought the sweater and patched the elbows! Beautiful F.R. Tripler shirt though, I never come across that at the thrifts, estate sales sometimes.


Well, I went back for the sweater. It was still there. However, despite the tagged size, it was definitely too small on me. Too much trouble for me to buy, patch and flip.

Good news for you fellas, though. That F.R. Tripler is a touch too small for me, and life is too short for that. So it will show up on the Exchange soon, along with a very nice no-name Aran fisherman's sweater.


----------



## Odradek

Yesterday was pretty good.
In one shop I found a great pair of shoe trees, a nice Hackett Irish linen suit, a pretty good Jaeger suit that fits me very well, and a nice pair of Alfred Sargent suede brogues.


----------



## drlivingston

I thrifted a nice pair of Alden for Johnston & Murphy & Banana Republic shell cordovan tassel loafers today. :cool2:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I thrifted a nice pair of Alden for Johnston & Murphy & Banana Republic shell cordovan tassel loafers today. :cool2:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Got a cool Tom James custom made navy sc with mop buttons that need to be replaced and a Jack Victor tan windowpane. I will post pics later. And a borussia dortmund soccer jersey for my son.

Saw an estate sale on my way out and left a pair of AE marlowe loafers that were in good shape up top but needed to be resoled. They were $3 - should Inhave grabbed them?

Edited to add pics - the Tom James is a filo a mano, for what that is worth.....

Jack Victor



















Tom James


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> Got a cool Tom James custom made navy sc with mop buttons that need to be replaced and a Jack Victor tan windowpane. I will post pics later. And a borussia dortmund soccer jersey for my son.
> 
> Saw an estate sale on my way out and left a pair of AE marlowe loafers that were in good shape up top but needed to be resoled. They were $3 - should Inhave grabbed them?


Good pass.


----------



## catside

Nada. Saw AE Sheltons with a hole in sole, couple of Eyetalian suits with good makers but no-name brands priced 75, a strange Irish made brogue "BOG WELT" which looked like size 7 and priced 45, a Mercer button down -a first for me- too small, but loved the quality, passed as it was priced 30 bucks, a pretty shot Rubinacci shirt priced 17, a very nice Press orphan that pants nowhere to be found, similarly 60ies Press tux jacket with no pants and priced 45, a middle age woman flipper with not taste or knowledge checking eBay prices on her phone. It was enough disgusting. Then I went to the swim meet and my son improved 2 and 500s by 30 secs or so. Clearly a good day

PS Why don't I ever find pocket squares although I check scarves? Is there another secret to it?


----------



## Hitch

Dark blue; ahalf dozen Zegna shirts and none to fit. I think the local RedWhite&Blue held back some goodies ,until today I'd never seen more than two Zegnas , today 6 and a couple of Canali's , three or four Mario's, (A local high end place) ,several Burberys, 4 Talbots and a good number of BBs as well.

Did come away with a nice Patrick James Vyella and a Zegna llama wool sweater.


----------



## GWW

Yesterday I bought THIS for the mere sum of CHF 5.- :thumbup:


----------



## axel44

I recently found this great forum and went through every blues and brags thread. Inspired, we went out thrifting today and found a few cool picks. Oxxford camel hair sport coat 42Tin good shape with no apparent holes or stains. It doesn't fit me (48L) but it lead me to a 55% Silk, 35% wool, 10 Cashmere Giancarlo Lamberti sportcoat in 46L. I tried it on and luckily they run big so Yay! It doesn't appear super special but iI like it. Shoe selection was dismal with everything smaller than I need (11.5D) and well, well worn. We saw a cache of white , Paul Fredrick 80s and 140s pinpoint oxfords in 17/33 but were way too small for me (17-1/2x36). They were in great shape and I'm still wondering if I should have picked them up. This is my first post of many hopefully. Once I figure out how to post pictures, I will. Happy hunting all.


----------



## CMDC

Some nice items coming to the exchange tomorrow including 2 pair of Oxxford trousers. For me, found this great emblematic w/sea otters...


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up a boat load of ties today. On a sour note, I was quickly reminded of my unfortunate statement, "I promise, honey... No more ties until after Christmas". However, on a brighter note, the mattress in our guest bedroom is very comfy.


----------



## Bama87

Well made my first "legit" thrift purchase, I think. J.Crew linen pants. Well 55% Linen, 45% cotton for $4. Perfect size.

Not "thrifted" per say, but picked up a pair of Express wool pants from a place called Unclaimed Baggage. They literally sell pieces from baggage that was never claimed. I think they are the first pair of wool pants I have ever owned. Also passed on 2 CT shirts from here. One fit perfect, the other was a little long in the sleeves. Just didn't feel I was ready for them in the wardrobe yet.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Well made my first "legit" thrift purchase, I think. J.Crew linen pants. Well 55% Linen, 45% cotton for $4. Perfect size.
> 
> Not "thrifted" per say, but picked up a pair of Express wool pants from a place called Unclaimed Baggage. They literally sell pieces from baggage that was never claimed. I think they are the first pair of wool pants I have ever owned. Also passed on 2 CT shirts from here. One fit perfect, the other was a little long in the sleeves. Just didn't feel I was ready for them in the wardrobe yet.


Welcome aboard, Bama... I need to get up to Scottsboro again. It's been a while.


----------



## Bama87

Thank you. Did you ever make it to Huntsville the other week?

Good luck at UB if you do head that way. Not much worth looking at I could find and they are kind of proud of their stuff.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Welcome aboard, Bama... I need to get up to Scottsboro again. It's been a while.





Bama87 said:


> Good luck at UB if you do head that way. Not much worth looking at I could find and they are kind of proud of their stuff.


I had been going to Unclaimed almost monthly for about 10 years. I could make more money off of that place than in one trip than I could in a week of thrifting. A couple of years ago they went up on their prices and seemed to cut back how often they mark things down. But man, when it was good, it was _really_ good. NWT Brioni suits, Kiton, LP Cashmere, RLPL, Tom Ford, Isaia, Iron Heart, CdG. It makes me a bit wistful thinking of all the great flips I got out of there. You can still find some really cool pieces, but if you are looking to make a decent profit you have to be lucky.


----------



## drlivingston

I can't complain. Even TJMaxx came through yesterday (and this is one of many).


----------



## Odradek

Torrential rain all day here but I came home with the following.

Quick and dirty photos with them laid across my desk.

Royal Canadian Mounted Police tartan tie by Lochcarron.
Ancient madder paisley tie.


















Canali cashmere and wool sport coat, for Harrods of London. I haven't measured it yet but the Italian size is 56.










Baby camel hair blazer by Pringle of Scotland. Made in Italy. Very soft. Tagged 40.


----------



## drlivingston

Minor NWT Bow Tie haul:

Ike Behar x2 / Ted Baker x2


Brooks Brothers x4
Who on earth would wear a patchwork madras bow tie? (starting stopwatch)


Beau Ties Ltd of Vermont x9


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Not sure I understand patch madras, but other madras ones are uber cool.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Odradek said:


> Royal Canadian Mounted Police tartan tie by Lochcarron.


That is a beautiful tartan!


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Brooks Brothers x4
> Who on earth would wear a patchwork madras bow tie? (starting stopwatch)


Me! If you're looking to flip it...


----------



## axel44

Nice haul Dr. TJMAXX serves me well occasionally also.


----------



## wwilson

2 pairs of Bill's in 37W 32L (plain front, no tag) and 37W 32L(M2P) headed to the exchange, and an NWOT Shimano Stradic for $49!


----------



## axel44

*Going to try to post pictures for first time, fingers crossed*

These are the two jackets that I thrifted this weekend. Sorry about the sideways.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a sweet older BB trench - no outer buttons - this morning. Probably a 42R or 42L. Khaki color and poly/cotton waterproof exterior. Anyone interested? I'll pick it up this evening and could mail out this weekend if there's any interest.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Blues: Two Harris Tweed jackets in my size with moth holes. One was really great - it was herringbone with multi-color flecks. Darn Moths. 

Brags: I did manage to buy some Justin Bieber Christmas wrapping paper for 50 cents. Okay, maybe that's not something I should be bragging about.


----------



## 32rollandrock

GW finally seems to be figuring things out. Found a Burberry trench today in great condition. $60. Never seen them come close to nailing anything like that before--I got my Burberry trench for $5 at the exact same store five years ago. I left the one I found today. Didn't want to tie up the capital. This is, after all, a hobby, and anything over $9 is a lot to spend.


----------



## wacolo

This one goes to 11. Or maybe 19. I left it behind regardless. It was dated 1986 and made by an anonymous Hong Kong tailor. It was even more fusciaish in person and made from the slubbiest of raw silk. The best part is that the sleeves were still rolled up Miami Vice style :icon_cheers:. Also had to leave a great Gordons of Philadelphia madras sack with a tear in the back. I did manage to score a nice USA BB Shepherds check and an old Towncraft wash and wear plaid sportcoat.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found three Navy Blue Blazers/SC 

1. A PERFECT Burberry Blazer. 
2. A Norman Hilton DB Blazer 
3. A really cool Unstructured Cotton Polo SC with patch pockets. 

whats with the sheep logo on the norman Hilton buttons? 

BLUES: 

An AWESOME Southwick Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack. But, LOTS of moth holes. 
A really nice OXXFORD suit Coat Pants nowhere to be found. 
Very nice AE Bradley, but they had them marked $46.


----------



## axel44

Wow! That coat is amazing. It kinda jumps right out at you.


----------



## drlivingston

Lots... and lots... and lots.... (did I mention lots) of brags today. :aportnoy:


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed a story of personal angst and perceived loss (emotional blues, if ever there was such, for sure!) and perhaps not a thrift store, per se; but after having received email notification of a pair of (seconds at a fantastic discount) Alden #8 Shell cordovan Tanker Boots, fitted with a plantation crepe sole available in my size and after a series of confusing and contradictory email and telephonic exchanges, I was finally told the boots were no longer available and I would not be receiving them!  "Sad movies always make me cry" and I do believe this is guiding me into perhaps a brief period of situational depression.


----------



## catside

I feel your pain my friend.


----------



## Dr. D

I found four Andover Shop 3B sack suits today, all my size (including trousers!) except the sleeves are an inch too long. Which poses a large problem for me because my tailor has butchered the last two sleeve shortening jobs I brought her and there just aren't other alternatives around here. I don't want to drive all the way down to Boston for alterations but I am at the point where I may have to resort to this. I rarely wear suits so I just bought the most versatile one (solid gray) and left the others, which were checks or pinstripes. The store has half off everything on Black Friday so I may go back and pick up the others.


----------



## gamma68

Dr. D said:


> I found four Andover Shop 3B sack suits today, all my size (including trousers!) except the sleeves are an inch too long. Which poses a large problem for me because my tailor has butchered the last two sleeve shortening jobs I brought her and there just aren't other alternatives around here. I don't want to drive all the way down to Boston for alterations but I am at the point where I may have to resort to this. I rarely wear suits so I just bought the most versatile one (solid gray) and left the others, which were checks or pinstripes. The store has half off everything on Black Friday so I may go back and pick up the others.


Go back, pick them up, and find a better tailor. Surely there must be someone in your area? If someone isn't readily available, and since you don't wear suits often, hang on to the suits until a better tailor turns up. It sounds like time is on your side.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> I found four Andover Shop 3B sack suits today, all my size (including trousers!) except the sleeves are an inch too long. Which poses a large problem for me because my tailor has butchered the last two sleeve shortening jobs I brought her and there just aren't other alternatives around here. I don't want to drive all the way down to Boston for alterations but I am at the point where I may have to resort to this. I rarely wear suits so I just bought the most versatile one (solid gray) and left the others, which were checks or pinstripes. The store has half off everything on Black Friday so I may go back and pick up the others.


Absolutely, you need a new tailor. Sleeves are the easiest fix there is. If the suits are still there when you go back, buy them, put them in your closet then take them en masse to a tailor next time you hit the big city. Perhaps make arrangements with a friend to pick them up and mail them to you when they're finished, presuming you can't make arrangements to have them done in a day.


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Scored a Corbin madras sack for the humble price of 10 bucks on the bay. Sellers email-address looked very familiar... Can't wait for Norwegian summer to start in seven months time.


----------



## sskim3

Not thrift blue but finally went to drop off a bunch of things (thrifted and new) to get altered. ... total bill came out to 265... ouch on the bright side 5 new pants, 2 sports coat and an overcoat all fitted and coming my way... there goes my black friday budget.


----------



## Dr. D

Maine (outside of Portland) is pretty rural and the few local tailors we do have are specialists in women's wear and work on men's clothing only as a secondary endeavor. Perfectly fine for cuffing trousers and mending things but absolutely zero idea on how a jacket should fit or how to correctly sew the lining of a sleeve in once it has been shortened. The only other tailor option in town is the dry cleaners, and they can't even cuff trousers well so that's not an option. Furthermore, the cleaners in the two neighboring towns are owned by the same family (who sends them out to some plant in Mass) so that's out.

I had pretty much resolved myself to heading to Boston for an alterations binge and you guys have helped cement that notion, thank you. While the rest of America will be beating down the doors at Walmart and trampling each other for heavily discounted televisions on Friday morning I will drop by the thrift and see if Santa can provide a couple of additional suits.


----------



## catside

There's gotta be someone in Concorde or Manchester on the way, no?

Anyway,nada today except (left reds bc worn in corners)










There were couple of sellable items but I am refraining, even sending them to consignor is an additional chore.
A Navy Burberry trench was $65 with the wool liner, thought about buying it for the liner but it was a 48.

One Chipp, one Press suit, pants cig burns, another much more recent Press suit , lining was shot but otherwise looked good. i would have bought that one if it did fit.


----------



## CMDC

Some things coming to the exchange including Incotex trousers and Zegna flannels.

Blues was one of my main thrifts having a Burberry raincoat--not anywhere near mint condition mind you--priced at $249.99. Unbelievable.


----------



## Reuben

Not clothing, but how about an 1895 copy of The Surgeon of Caster Fell by Arthur Conan Doyle?










Bookmark included:


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Not clothing, but how about an 1895 copy of The Surgeon of Caster Fell by Arthur Conan Doyle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmark included:


Absolutely AWESOME find!!


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Blues was one of my main thrifts having a Burberry raincoat--not anywhere near mint condition mind you--priced at $249.99. Unbelievable.


There is a mint one around here for $80. However, if it stays of the rack until Dec. 1, it will only be $60. That is when I would consider buying it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> There is a mint one around here for $80. However, if it stays of the rack until Dec. 1, it will only be $60. That is when I would consider buying it.


I passed on one at $60 just the other day. I just won't do it. It was gone the next day.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I passed on one at $60 just the other day. I just won't do it. It was gone the next day.


Believe me... it is a stretch for me to pay that much. The only reason that I am considering it is because I know of someone who is willing to pay me enough for it to make the transaction worthwhile. Otherwise, I am quite content to wait until I can find one for less than $10 (which has happened on a few occasions).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Burberry is usually hugely expensive at the Goodwill I frequent. I think somebody there must know the name. They also know Ralph Lauren (though the ones with the funny purple tags _clearly_ aren't as good) and Joseph Abboud.


----------



## drlivingston

Some cool vintage wool finds from yesterday's adventures:

PRL



Tundra of Canada



Clicker by Lakeland


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Believe me... it is a stretch for me to pay that much. The only reason that I am considering it is because I know of someone who is willing to pay me enough for it to make the transaction worthwhile. Otherwise, I am quite content to wait until I can find one for less than $10 (which has happened on a few occasions).


One risk, of course, is fakes. There are, apparently, a ton of fake Burberry trenches out there. You really have to know what you're looking at or you'll end up paying a ton of dough for a fake that will get you nothing but negative feedback on eBay.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> Some cool vintage wool finds from yesterday's adventures:
> 
> PRL
> 
> 
> 
> Tundra of Canada
> 
> 
> 
> Clicker by Lakeland
> [/IMG]


Sir that navy and wine shawl cardigan is very handsome....great find! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm sure you know this, but Lakeland Clicker coats are absolute icons of the 1950s and 1960s, being associated with the car club culture, especially of So. Cal., and are now highly collectible!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Went thrifting yesteday after having a cavity filled. Mouth was so numb I couldn't even say anything to the cashier! 
Found some neat ties though, Kenneth Gordon, Rooster, Allen Jolly, Robert Talbott (I already have too many Christmas emblematics, but for $0.99 I couldn't pass it up).


----------



## axel44

Yesterday, we went south a little to scour the GW's and came up mostly with the blues. Saw a BB suit
that literally crumbled in my hands and a J Press jacket that looked like it had been in a knife fight, and
lost. Did pick up a few small things however. the tie appears to be handsewn.





Axel


----------



## catside

Picked this for a thread mate. Now counting: 10, 9, 8....









100 years of Yale football tie, needs a wash but worth the 3 bucks.

And this is for me, same price with the tie:


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

PM sent



catside said:


> Picked this for a thread mate. Now counting: 10, 9, 8....
> 
> View attachment 13455
> 
> 
> 100 years of Yale football tie, needs a wash but worth the 3 bucks.
> 
> And this is for me, same price with the tie:


----------



## catside

:biggrin:


----------



## Dmontez

I picked this up for 2 bucks (cheaper than any tie in the store) and figured that the label itself would bring in a few bucks. Any ideas on who would have made this? It has the remnants of the American made union tag, and has a tailored in U.S.A tag. I may wait until spring time and put this up on ebay.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> I picked this up for 2 bucks (cheaper than any tie in the store) and figured that the label itself would bring in a few bucks. Any ideas on who would have made this? It has the remnants of the American made union tag, and has a tailored in U.S.A tag. I may wait until spring time and put this up on ebay.


It's a nice jacket. However, when it comes to Christian Dior, the only pieces that I buy are Dior Homme. I am pretty sure that Monsieur is a diffusion line. You will still sell it with relative ease.


----------



## Bama87

Passed on a Corbin jacket that was too big and Hickey Freeman that had elbow patches that were coming lose. One day I will find a nice jacket that fits and is in his shape.


----------



## Reuben

Bama87 said:


> Passed on a Corbin jacket that was too big and Hickey Freeman that had elbow patches that were coming lose. One day I will find a nice jacket that fits and is in his shape.


Oooh, was it one of those fun Corbin's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Found NIB Bialetti Moka Express 6 Cup which may get flipped or serve as my backup and a pair of Alden cap toes which should clean up nicely. Also one of the old square end rooster ties featuring European sports cars.


----------



## Odradek

Last week I bought a very nice and unusual camel hair blazer. Sadly a little too long for me. Well a good bit too long, but I bought it to flip.
Has a small dark stain on one arm. 
Am I better off selling it as is, or getting it dry cleaned, which would cost as much as I paid for it in the first place?


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Found NIB Bialetti Moka Express 6 Cup which may get flipped.


You have my undivided attention...


----------



## gamma68

Found a brown herringbone Samuelsohn three-piece suit...minus the pants.


----------



## vpkozel

Found some nice SC. Hugo Boss made in US loro piana light brown birdseye pattern, hand made custom cashmere dark olive, and an olive herringbone with color flecks from austin reed made of bristish wool. And a seersucker for my older son. 

Blue was an awesome Polo navy cotton pinstripe suit jacket missing the pants. I probably could have made it work as an odd jacket, but passed on it.


----------



## drlivingston

I have found enough stuff in the past couple of days to open a small store. lol (The wife is NOT amused!)


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> I have found enough stuff in the past couple of days to open a small store. lol (The wife is NOT amused!)


Have you ever considered actually doing that? It has basically become a dream of mine to do this. I had started buying things I thought were to good to leave behind and storing them until I feel like I have enough to open a small storefront. It's not going as well as I had hoped.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Have you ever considered actually doing that? It has basically become a dream of mine to do this. I had started buying things I thought were to good to leave behind and storing them until I feel like I have enough to open a small storefront. It's not going as well as I had hoped.


No, I don't think that I would be successful at that venture. eBay would work if I was just better at listing. My fledgling knowledge of eBay listing puts me way behind the other sellers. I don't even have an eBay store and I still use their basic listing format. lol


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> No, I don't think that I would be successful at that venture. eBay would work if I was just better at listing. My fledgling knowledge of eBay listing puts me way behind the other sellers. I don't even have an eBay store and I still use their basic listing format. lol


My thought process is that I would rather spend a couple of hundred on rent for a store front over paying ebay fees. I am in the same boat as you. I don't sell much on ebay but I just use the basic listing format. Its my belief that I lose bids because of it as well.

by same boat I mean about using the basic template. In the 2 years i've been an ebay member I have only bought and sold 20 items.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> My thought process is that I would rather spend a couple of hundred on rent for a store front over paying ebay fees. I am in the same boat as you. I don't sell much on ebay but I just use the basic listing format. Its my belief that I lose bids because of it as well.


Who knows? The king of selling secondhand clothing on eBay doesn't have a store, doesn't accept returns and doesn't have a mannequin.


----------



## catside

Who's that 32? just got curious.


----------



## drlivingston

Spoo has a store... lol :biggrin: (and a Ferrari)


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Spoo has a store... lol :biggrin: (and a Ferrari)


I stand corrected. Still, his listings, leastwise the ones that I've seen, are minimalist. Not much staging. But he knows more about clothes than just about anyone.


----------



## Dmontez

I've seen that username before but have not been able to find him since, even through seller searches. Could you post a link to a listing?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> I've seen that username before but have not been able to find him since, even through seller searches. Could you post a link to a listing?


Here you go. His lighting for photos is very good, and no one ties ties without a neck present better than he, but it's still a pretty minimalist approach.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/balearic1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Dmontez

32rollandrock said:


> Here you go. His lighting for photos is very good, and no one ties ties without a neck present better than he, but it's still a pretty minimalist approach.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/balearic1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


Thank you, I have seen his listings before, although they are very minimalistic, they still have a professional feel to them, and he doesn't use the basic ebay listing that would look more like this:


----------



## catside

Dmontez said:


> Thank you, I have seen his listings before, although they are very minimalistic, they still have a professional feel to them, and he doesn't use the basic ebay listing that would look more like this:


That looks like a brick and mortar store. No problem with this listing. With that feedback I would buy.
Spoo is using basic three point lighting and/or a light box with a standard template. These are easy to do. His knowledge is difficult to get. I dislike selling on eBay so use brianpore as a consigner. He is good. I just wish I could stop buying stuff that don't fit me though. Enough with flip talk. I found a wonderful blue Samuelssohn tweed size 40 coming to exchange. Shame it did not fit me. Great quality.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Enough with flip talk.


I am guilty of doing that too much. We need "flip talk spoiler alerts" or a different thread for thrift re-sellers.


----------



## Topsider

drlivingston said:


> I am guilty of doing that too much. We need "flip talk spoiler alerts" or a different thread for thrift re-sellers.


Particularly for the decidedly non-Trad stuff that frequently gets posted here. There's already another forum for that.


----------



## CMDC

Just one stop today. Turnbull and Asser shirt plus a couple of ties for me. Blues was a really nice JAB red label flannel sack blazer. Had a couple of tiny holes so I left it. If it had been my size I'd have kept it but didn't want to risk getting stuck with it. A perfect flannel blazer has been frustratingly elusive.


----------



## peterc

Burgundy Prada plain toe bluchers, w/ a rubber sole. Unworn. A Polo "Golf" cashmere/silk t-neck sweater. Stone mint.


----------



## drlivingston

I will post pics tomorrow when I sort through everything...


----------



## catside

Lunch break and this Golden Fleece, I have just found, fits. That rare moment!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Blues first:

TWO SOUTHWICK 3/2 Sack Suits with MANY MANY moth holes.

BRAGS: One Trad and One Not so trad (at least not MALE trad)

A Resistol 5X Beaver hat! Still has the price tags inside. The model is called the Ranchero. AND it comes with the BOX! I really need to learn more about hats.









AND then for the not so trad:

a ladies genuine alligator/crocodile handbag/purse.



One problem I am having (besides blurry pictures) is I have no idea who made this purse.

The Logo is just a large F and it says made in England


----------



## AlanC

^ Nice hat! What's the size, if I may ask?

It's in the style of an "Open Road" (Stetson's model name), which is the kind of hat LBJ wore, and is quite iconic. Various makers made their own versions. It's generally worn with brim up all around and a simple center crease with no side dents just as pictured. The Open Road's stylistic cousin is the Stetson Stratoliner/Borsalino Alessandria. The Open Road tends to be stiff like a cowboy hat while the Stratoliner and its clones are soft like a fedora.

You found a very nice hat.

EDIT: Could you post a closeup of the brim edge?


----------



## catside

I will refrain from making any beaver jokes and refer you to Vonnegutt.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

AlanC said:


> ^ Nice hat! What's the size, if I may ask?
> 
> It's in the style of an "Open Road" (Stetson's model name), which is the kind of hat LBJ wore, and is quite iconic. Various makers made their own versions. It's generally worn with brim up all around and a simple center crease with no side dents just as pictured. The Open Road's stylistic cousin is the Stetson Stratoliner/Borsalino Alessandria. The Open Road tends to be stiff like a cowboy hat while the Stratoliner and its clones are soft like a fedora.
> 
> You found a very nice hat.
> 
> EDIT: Could you post a closeup of the brim edge?


WOW! Thanks for all the info! The size is a 7 1/8.

I was wondering if this was similar to one that LBJ wore.

I think this picture is what you are looking for as far as the edge of the brim:


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

LBJ wore an Open Road. He was infamous for tossing it into crowds at the conclusion of political speeches, then having an aide track down whoever caught it and force the person to fork it over.


----------



## adoucett

Blues.... Came across one half of a grey 3/2 Brooks Brothers Brooksgate suit in my size (THIS NEVER HAPPENS). 

Didn't buy just the jacket, so I'm praying the pants spontaneously appear next time I'm in the store.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> LBJ wore an Open Road. He was infamous for tossing it into crowds at the conclusion of political speeches, then having an aide track down whoever caught it and force the person to fork it over.


Here is something that made me feel old and made me realize how much the world has changed: If you google "LBJ wearing a hat" a LOT of the images are of the modern day LBJ (LeBron James). I'm sorry Lebron is an amazing athlete, but LBJ was the Senator/VP from Texas NOT a basketball player.


----------



## catside

Do not know if tradly enough but here is my new Huntsman if you are not checking TOF


----------



## wacolo

One step closer to my new years outfit. Vintage J&M Formal shoes. The bows have snaps so they can be removed, and they probably will be :cool2:.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> One step closer to my new years outfit. Vintage J&M Formal shoes. The bows have snaps so they can be removed, and they probably will be :cool2:.


I have a pair of formal Aristocrafts in size 6.5 if anyone wants them. lol


----------



## Bama87

Not sure how I did, but grabbed a 3 ties and some J. Crew cords today.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Not sure how I did, but grabbed a 3 ties and some J. Crew cords today.


:redface: Ummm....


----------



## Bama87

I really liked the bottom two and I grabbed the Gitman Bros because of the name. Oh well I paid $.45 for the lot of 3


----------



## JohnH521

Found a bunch of John D. Rockefeller's Oxxford suits in a thrift store .


----------



## wacolo

JohnH521 said:


> Found a bunch of John D. Rockefeller's Oxxford suits in a thrift store .


Check the lining for million dollar bills.


----------



## drlivingston

That's the second bunch of Rockefeller's Oxxfords that have been found recently. Our own frosejr found 18? of them. I think they were all 48L.


----------



## JohnH521

drlivingston said:


> That's the second bunch of Rockefeller's Oxxfords that have been found recently. Our own frosejr found 18? of them. I think they were all 48L.


Yep, all size 48L. They're for sale is anyone's interested-Just message me


----------



## Dmontez

JohnH521 said:


> Found a bunch of John D. Rockefeller's Oxxford suits in a thrift store .


If DrL is correct that they are around a 48, I would be interested in owning one or more of them. Especially if the one pictured is a single button, peak lapel dinner jacket.


----------



## CMDC

Yep. Took me a while to find the old thread.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1371927#post1371927

Might I ask which thrift these were in??? Can't believe I missed them. Or perhaps there are places I don't know about.


----------



## JohnH521

Dmontez said:


> If DrL is correct that they are around a 48, I would be interested in owning one or more of them. Especially if the one pictured is a single button, peak lapel dinner jacket.


No dinner jackets, sorry.


----------



## catside

CMDC said:


> Yep. Took me a while to find the old thread.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1371927#post1371927
> 
> Might I ask which thrift these were in??? Can't believe I missed them. Or perhaps there are places I don't know about.


Really?!? You know better than asking that question in public old pal!

Today I had a Holland and Holland tweed field coat , 3 Herbert Johnson tweed newsboy hats, 5 Press shirts, one nwt Woolrich wool shirt and one five brother flannel. Everything close to fitting


----------



## Monocle

A reclamation/conditioning project. Dunham Continental Tyroleans. I have never, ever seen a pair like these. A hiking boot? A riding boot? Both? Anyway, the leather is somewhat stiff but not cracked. I am intrigued to try and make them suitable.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> A reclamation/conditioning project. Dunham Continental Tyroleans. I have never, ever seen a pair like these. A hiking boot? A riding boot? Both?


Snake boot.

https://www.russellmoccasin.com/10-oz-bullhide-leather-snake-boot/


----------



## Monocle

Ah. I should have known by the snake on them...


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Ah. I should have known by the snake on them...
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Also really good for dealing with briars, brambles and cacti. The first buckle helps you keep them tight enough on the foot to avoid slipping and sliding around, the second top buckle you won't tighten as much since ideally you'd tuck your pants inside and then slip a pair of gaiters over the top, keeps the nasty stuff out of your boots and protects your pants from getting torn up by the thorns, rough rocks, what have you.


----------



## catside

Reuben already saw this If you like Barbour, you'll love my new tweed coat:

















and hats :


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> Ah. I should have known by the snake on them...
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Dr. L. knows about snake proof clothing.


----------



## wacolo

Not sure how trad this is but it works wonderfully and was only $12. A vintage tube powered Magnavox radio which apparently dates from around 1961.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Dr. L. knows about snake proof clothing.


Snake proof gloves would have been great! A Titleist golf glove just didn't provide the necessary protection. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## mthomas58

AlanC said:


> No, but I'm a mod of the Trad forum, I never said I dressed that way all the time. :biggrin2: It is of fairly conservative cut and style, however, three-button, check pattern. My sources inform me it's about a $2000 coat; I paid $6.88:
> 
> https://img311.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010394hp2.jpg
> 
> Sounds like some nice finds, mfdugan.
> 
> My closet runneth over from thrift finds.


Now that's a deal!


----------



## wwilson

Brags: Just picked up some Royal Imperials 5-nail in shell cordovan in great shape!

Blues: Size 8D


----------



## catside

Nice, those run big so will fit someone 8 or 8.5.


----------



## Bama87

Reuben said:


> Oooh, was it one of those fun Corbin's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure, but prob not?





Passed on a too big camel hair Ralph by Ralph Lauren jacket with what looked like a chalk stain on it. Why can't people thrift short coats?


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Passed on a too big camel hair Ralph by Ralph Lauren jacket with what looked like a chalk stain on it. Why can't people thrift short coats?


I tend to buy "Polo" Ralph Lauren camel hair. However, do NOT buy "Lauren" Ralph Lauren camel hair. For that matter, don't buy Lauren Ralph Lauren anything.


----------



## DLW

Found these at the SA today in my size. I'll assume this is a better quality Cole Haan shoe. Do they still offer hand sewn in America, or is this an older shoe?


----------



## JackFlash

Found a pair of what I think area NOS made in USA Bass Weejuns today. Unlike any other pair I've seen before. Thought?

Pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gj2oacfhnauz47b/AACbMfu1c7A5xHJfCTwt9bNGa?dl=0


----------



## Monocle

I passed on a pair of Tyrwhitt suede ankle boots with brogue, in about 9/10 condition, today. I couldn't justify $30.00 in this case, as I couldn't accurately determine their age or who makes them. And they were not my size, so this was purely a flip op. They were nice enough, and probably won't be there tomorrow, but does anyone know if Loake still makes CT footwear? Sorry, I couldn't locate on online pic of this particular boot to upload here. At least not the suede version.


----------



## JackFlash

Monocle said:


> I passed on a pair of Tyrwhitt suede ankle boots with brogue, in about 9/10 condition, today. I couldn't justify $30.00 in this case, as I couldn't accurately determine their age or who makes them. And they were not my size, so this was purely a flip op. They were nice enough, and probably won't be there tomorrow, but does anyone know if Loake still makes CT footwear? Sorry, I couldn't locate on online pic of this particular boot to upload here. At least not the suede version.


Yes, Loake still makes CT footwear to my knowledge, particularly their higher end models.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Found 2 identical Hathaway pinpoints the other day at a thrift store. They fit perfectly in every way!



I also found a few ties and Turnbull & Asser shirt that fits great.


----------



## catside

60 miles, 5 stores, zilch!
Couple of Paul Stuart tweed jackets did not fit and were priced 49.99. Passed, the one I have has no love in the exchange. I am really impressed with the quality of this shop's wares.


----------



## CMDC

After several very mediocre thrift runs, today hit the mother lode. The Exchange will be bountiful in the coming days. Alden shell ptb's; three like new pairs of Ben Silver corduroys in GTH colors; Paul Stuart calvary twills; plus much much more.

It also pays to watch the racks as they're brought out to the floor. Was about to head to the register when I checked a new rack coming out. Not my size, but NWOT condition....


----------



## gamma68

Found a few items of late:







The Talbott was made in England, 50% wool/50% silk. I'd not heard of Moygashel linen before I found the pink Rooster tie.

Lastly, a hybrid WAYWT post...


----------



## Bama87

I think I could fill this thread with blues all day. Newest blues (if either had come even remotely close they would be mine, some short people need to start getting rid of clothes):

This thing felt AMAZING:





This one was darker in person, beautiful:



Bought to give up on thrifting and just buy off the thrift exchange.


----------



## JackFlash

Bama87 said:


>


I have the same model. Great pattern.


----------



## drlivingston

Don't give up yet, Bama! Your current finds are exponentially better than your first offerings. The learning aspect is the most fun part. As far as "blues", brother I could fill page after page. Wait until you score a 100% cashmere Kiton sport coat only to get home and see the quarter-sized hole that you somehow missed at the store. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## CMDC

What DrL describes is what I call "pre-mature ejubilation." The excitement of the find overtakes one's senses, leading to the inability to find flaws, holes, smells, and completely out of whack measurements--i.e. 25 inch inseams, etc. I always have a pile of stuff with things I missed in store, ready to go into the trash.


----------



## Bama87

"pre-mature ejubilation" story of my life.

My first 5 coats I thrifted only about 2 months ago, they had holes all in them I never even saw. Quick lesson right out of the gate. I am very very much more careful to check everything over now. Thankfully I only picked them up because I needed a coat asap, so I dont plan to wear them ofter if ever again. Gave one away, took 2 back and still have 2 just as backups (aka never wear again if I can help it) while looking to expand my current wardrobe. 

The best thing that came out of today was those were at 2 stores I had never visited before, so I am happy to see there are stores that carry nice things around here. The two other stores I visit about twice a week dont seem to have very good turnover, so I get to see about 99% of the same stuff everytime I go.

Hell I might go back and pick up that first coat sometime this week, if it is still there. It wont fit, but maybe it can find its way to someone who will love it as much as I wanted to.


----------



## catside

You always miss something. Part of the game.


----------



## Vector Sum

To minimize the number of times this happens to me, when I find something that seems to be a great piece I ask myself the question, "Why is this here?" The reasoning behind the question is that somebody _discarded_ this item. Why did they do it? Asking the question reminds me to be skeptical of my good fortune and to keep looking for the flaw that put the item on a thrift store rack.



CMDC said:


> What DrL describes is what I call "pre-mature ejubilation." The excitement of the find overtakes one's senses, leading to the inability to find flaws, holes, smells, and completely out of whack measurements--i.e. 25 inch inseams, etc. I always have a pile of stuff with things I missed in store, ready to go into the trash.


----------



## catside

Fat, death, wealth, moth, trend.


----------



## Orgetorix

I go around the store and put everything that looks interesting in my cart. When I'm done, I stand there and go through every piece, looking for issues. I usually end up putting 60-70% of it back.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> I go around the store and put everything that looks interesting in my cart. When I'm done, I stand there and go through every piece, looking for issues. I usually end up putting 60-70% of it back.


I have adopted that method... and I still have a pile of items that I should not have bought. lol


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Carts?

If you're finding enough in a single thrift store to merit use of a cart, you're thrifting on a different planet than me.


----------



## drlivingston

NWOT *RARE *Vineyard Vines 100% Cashmere Fair Isles Knit ties


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> NWOT *RARE *Vineyard Vines 100% Cashmere Fair Isles Knit ties


Great Find!


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Carts?
> 
> If you're finding enough in a single thrift store to merit use of a cart, you're thrifting on a different planet than me.


It's like the umbrella curse - If I don't grab a cart, that guarantees I'll find enough to need one. Which will force me to have to go back up to the front to grab one, potentially letting others vulture the goodies I was about to lay my hands on.


----------



## catside

I am guilty of not liking those ties. Altough Dr L pm me your ebay handle pls, i wanna follow.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> NWOT *RARE *Vineyard Vines 100% Cashmere Fair Isles Knit ties


Those. Are. Awesome!


----------



## my19

gamma68 said:


> Those. Are. Awesome!


Absolutely!


----------



## drlivingston

PRL 2014 Sochi Olympics Team USA 100% wool scarf


----------



## AlanC

Those are the best VV ties I've ever seen.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A new Jonathan Richman album arrived today--I'd forgotten that this treasure is on it:


----------



## Bama87

^ Good looking jacket. What is that triangle looking piece?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Bama87 said:


> ^ Good looking jacket. What is that triangle looking piece?


A throat latch that buttons inside for storage.

That is a gorgeous jacket.


----------



## Hitch

All brag today. Snagged a plum colored Zegna three button polo sweater last week. Went make some photos for Ebay auction and She Herself insisted I keep it. Blew out my flux capacitor.


----------



## DLW

The thrift stores have been dry for me as of late, but I did find this sweater today.

Brooks Brothers Saxxon wool in excellent condition.


----------



## gamma68

^ Nice score. The Saxxon wool items, as you know, are expensive at BB.


----------



## 123abc

Hi. I'd like feedback on a Cantarelli sports coat I thrifted. It's 70% Virgin Wool, 22% Silk and 8% Cashmere (I may have the last two backwards). It's a blue/gray base with a blue check pattern - more blue than the photo shows. The blue check stripes have some luster to them - maybe silk? I wish I could get the colors in the photo, but anyhow, is this considered maybe a more casual sports coat? What would one wear it with? Is it a good find - for me, not to resell so $29 cost and maybe $20-25 for sleeves. Otherwise, best fit I ever find OTR. Thx.

I don't seem to be able to upload photo - I'll try later. OK, got photo up, but really doesn't capture color/look well.


----------



## Hitch

123abc said:


> Hi. I'd like feedback on a Cantarelli sports coat I thrifted. It's 70% Virgin Wool, 22% Silk and 8% Cashmere (I may have the last two backwards). It's a blue/gray base with a blue check pattern - more blue than the photo shows. The blue check stripes have some luster to them - maybe silk? I wish I could get the colors in the photo, but anyhow, is this considered maybe a more casual sports coat? What would one wear it with? Is it a good find - for me, not to resell so $29 cost and maybe $20-25 for sleeves. Otherwise, best fit I ever find OTR. Thx.


No picy no jackie .


----------



## wacolo

123abc said:


> Hi. I'd like feedback on a Cantarelli sports coat I thrifted. It's 70% Virgin Wool, 22% Silk and 8% Cashmere (I may have the last two backwards). It's a blue/gray base with a blue check pattern - more blue than the photo shows. The blue check stripes have some luster to them - maybe silk? I wish I could get the colors in the photo, but anyhow, is this considered maybe a more casual sports coat? What would one wear it with? Is it a good find - for me, not to resell so $29 cost and maybe $20-25 for sleeves. Otherwise, best fit I ever find OTR. Thx.
> 
> I don't seem to be able to upload photo - I'll try later.


Yes, pics would help. Cantarelli make nice things and they do a lot of subcontracting for people. I have had a couple of Faconnable coats that were Cantarelli and they were terrific.


----------



## catside

Nada. Passed a Gloverall bc 40 bucks and small. Couple of Pendleton, Woolrich items, and a Paul Stuart unstructured jacket. Nothing much interesting. Thrifts are very crowded but full of junk.


----------



## UnivStripe

Found an interesting gingham check at my local thrift today. A Daniel Cremieux. The check colors are red, navy, green, orange, and white. This is the shirt that can be worn when you can't make up your mind about what color to wear :crazy:


----------



## 123abc

wacolo said:


> Yes, pics would help. Cantarelli make nice things and they do a lot of subcontracting for people. I have had a couple of Faconnable coats that were Cantarelli and they were terrific.


Just got a photo up. Thx.


----------



## catside

Very nice that Cantarelli, cords, flannels, jeans, moleskin all possible, versatile coat.

Blues, CEO of the household did not like new to me BB Golden Fleece Double breasted blazer, it's tad large but could have rocked it. I wish I had shown it to her before the cleaners. To the exchange then.


----------



## wwilson

UnivStripe said:


> Found an interesting gingham check at my local thrift today. A Daniel Cremieux. The check colors are red, navy, green, orange, and white. This is the shirt that can be worn when you can't make up your mind about what color to wear :crazy:
> View attachment 13544
> View attachment 13545


I think that is Dillard's premier house brand, a step above Roundtree & Yorke...not certain...


----------



## CMDC

Found a nice rugby shirt tonight...


----------



## conductor

Gamma, nice score!


----------



## danielm

Blues: had to leave behind Brooks Brothers and Paul Stuart camel hair jackets, too many moth nibbles for use. 

Brags: found some Barbour cords, a nice silk/wool scarf, Paul Stuart plaid blazer that has a small stain on the lapel I'm confident I can remove. 

Oh, and these:


----------



## WillBarrett

Just snagged a sweet haul. JAB red label green cashmere 3/2 sack in 39R, JAB Harris tweed in 40L, LLB Baxter parka in L and Birkenstock Arizona model for ebay. If anything interests you, let me know so I can post to the exchange.


----------



## wacolo

WOW! Any chance the Attolini is a 40 :rolleyes2: ?



danielm said:


> Blues: had to leave behind Brooks Brothers and Paul Stuart camel hair jackets, too many moth nibbles for use.
> 
> Brags: found some Barbour cords, a nice silk/wool scarf, Paul Stuart plaid blazer that has a small stain on the lapel I'm confident I can remove.
> 
> Oh, and these:


----------



## CMDC

^I'm pretty sure I've got that exact same green cashmere sack. Found it last year. Great jacket.

Danielm--I could be tempted by that Attolini if the right size.


----------



## bignilk

WillBarrett said:


> Just snagged a sweet haul. JAB red label green cashmere 3/2 sack in 39R, JAB Harris tweed in 40L, LLB Baxter parka in L and Birkenstock Arizona model for ebay. If anything interests you, let me know so I can post to the exchange.


Wouldn't mind seeing a picture of the Harris Tweed.


----------



## wacolo

Fun Cords, USA Woolrich Parka, Bills M3, BB Madras, Gucci Pocket Square


Blues - A nice leather wingback that was too expensive for the condition. Also a group of nice tweed pants, all pleated with dwarf length inseams.


----------



## drlivingston

Those fun cords are sick!!!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Blues: A navy and charcoal herringbone tweed from the local shop, 3/2 roll and all that. Just too long for me.

Brags: I finally found a Dirty Old Man tie! Plus a few nice reps from Peer Gordon, Peters of Chagrin Falls, and a few really nice Talbotts from a store I've never heard of: Harve's of Chagrin Falls.


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> Those fun cords are sick*ening*!!!


FTFY.


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> FTFY.


Haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate










I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake . .
I shake it off, I shake it off


----------



## Orgetorix

FTFY.


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> FTFY.


Perfect!


----------



## Odradek

Yay ! This morning I found a great overcoat that fits me well. Even my wife likes it.
"Cloth by Crombie".
Undoubtedly old, but in perfect condition.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm in Reno, home of the world's greatest thrift store. It's two blocks from my hotel, I hit it every time I'm in town and it never disappoints--in past years, it has yielded a Filson hat, a Columbia waterproof/breathable jacket that did very well on the Bay and some very nice sweaters. On Friday, I found a pair of practically new LL Bean camp mocs, a perfect-condition saddle shoulder shetland sweater and a pair of Burton snowboarding boots. The Beans and boots were half price, and so I was out the door for less than $15. On Saturday, I found a mint made in USA Pendleton red tartan robe. Nary a moth nibble. I've found something every single time I've darkened the door, which is an amazing batting average. I consider .300 doing well.


----------



## bignilk

Orgetorix said:


>


I had a good laugh when I saw this, and then again when I saw that Reuben made it his new avatar. Hilarious.


----------



## peterc

Bought the attached for $75.00. Vintage USA made Florsheim Imperial. V-cleat, orig. nails all round. They look even better in real life.


----------



## peterc

One more (better) photo.


----------



## Dr. D

Brag: I found a beautiful striped Charvet shirt that fits my neck perfectly
Blues: the sleeves are about 1.5-2" too long

Is it worth the effort to have the sleeves tailored to my size or should I just give up and put in on ebay as it is?


----------



## vpkozel

Dr. D said:


> Brag: I found a beautiful striped Charvet shirt that fits my neck perfectly
> Blues: the sleeves are about 1.5-2" too long
> 
> Is it worth the effort to have the sleeves tailored to my size or should I just give up and put in on ebay as it is?


My tailor charges $20 or $25 to redo sleeves, so if it was me and the shirt fit that well, I would probably keep it and have that done.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> Brag: I found a beautiful striped Charvet shirt that fits my neck perfectly
> Blues: the sleeves are about 1.5-2" too long
> 
> Is it worth the effort to have the sleeves tailored to my size or should I just give up and put in on ebay as it is?


Get it tailored.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Dr. D

vpkozel said:


> My tailor charges $20 or $25 to redo sleeves, so if it was me and the shirt fit that well, I would probably keep it and have that done.





32rollandrock said:


> Get it tailored.


Thanks, guys - I was hoping to hear that the surgery would be worth the risk. I haven't had the sleeves shortened on a shirt before, and the concept of taking off the cuff, cutting the sleeve and resetting the sleeve placket had worried me into believing it would destroy the original aesthetic of the shirt and make this look like a cheap Van Heusen. I'll find a tailor in Boston that has experience in shortening sleeves on European shirts and drop it off on my next trip down there - don't want to risk it on any of my local hacks.


----------



## wacolo

ThePopinjay said:


>


Boom.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

wacolo said:


> Boom.


Popinjay wins thrifting. Game over; we can all go home now.


----------



## Bama87

Found a Rainfair Rain Topcoat that fit absolutely wonderfully, I dont really like raincoats by the way, but for some reason I actually like this one.

........but......... no price on it, so it had to go back into the back to get a tag on it. Will go hunting for it again tomorrow.

Edit: Went to two different stores on the way home. Found an English Squire Rain Topcoat I kind of liked as well, but passed on it or now. Picked up a Woolrich brand (100% cotton) button down. The only buy of the day, although it is slightly big but red and green for the holiday seasonal.


----------



## fred johnson

NWT Brooks Bros lambs wool V-neck, deep green and beautiful - $4.95


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> not price on it, so it had to go back into the back to get a tag on it. Will go hunting for it again tomorrow.


This is a common practice in many thrift stores. It prevents people from swapping tags and pulling high price tags from items hoping to get them cheaper. As you become more familiar to the workers at the various thrifts, you will see this rule not apply so much. The managers all know me and will typically re-price an item right then. They do this for many of the thrift addicted around here.


----------



## adoucett

Not a huge amount of luck thrifting lately. I did find two J.Crew lambswool sweaters but they fit a bit large. I tried applying some heat in the dryer, but I haven't detected much shrinkage after several 10-minute intervals. 

One alarming story...A salvation army I had never visited before seemingly was able to identify all the Brooks Brothers (and similar) items and price them about 5x higher than everything else in the store, regardless of quality. They also separated them into their own rack. BB orphan jackets at $58 and shirts for $35? No thanks!!


----------



## catside

I saw a 300 dollar tagged Zegna mainline suit here, and it was not in Westport which routinely overprices everything.


----------



## tryst

Obtained for $6


----------



## Dr. D

Only one interesting find for me today - a set of tails, in what seemed to be perfect condition with no moth holes or any signs of wear. Very, very heavy twill fabric. 
The handwritten label inside the breast pocket was crisp and unfaded - November 1916.


----------



## gamma68

Dr. D said:


> Only one interesting find for me today - a set of tails, in what seemed to be perfect condition with no moth holes or any signs of wear. Very, very heavy twill fabric.
> The handwritten label inside the breast pocket was crisp and unfaded - November 1916.


I'd like to see a photo of this item. Very cool find.


----------



## vpkozel

Had a crazy good week with ties. I don't know if people are getting rid of some in anticipation of getting new ones for Christmas or what, but lots of BB, Talbot, a Hugo Boss, and a Tiffany one. I didn't know Tiffany made ties, anyone know if they are any good?


----------



## catside

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to see a photo of this item. Very cool find.


+1 ME TOO.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Had a crazy good week with ties. I don't know if people are getting rid of some in anticipation of getting new ones for Christmas or what, but lots of BB, Talbot, a Hugo Boss, and a Tiffany one. I didn't know Tiffany made ties, anyone know if they are any good?


Tiffany ties are o.k. They typically retail for around $125 and, to me, fall in the quality range of Robert Talbott mainline. Plus, they don't do exceptionally well on the re-sell market. You can find several of them on the Bay for less than $20. When it comes to Tiffany, it's the tie clasp that you want more than the tie. Those things command primo prices.


----------



## Quetzal

Yesterday:

-Several woven skinny ties (the real-deals from the Jet Age)
-a 1940s narrow tie that says "Greetings" in fancy lettering (I've seen all sorts of novelty ties from that period, but nothing as interesting as this; it almost look modern). Unfortunately, it has a small stain, so I'll probably sell it.
-One of those light-gray patch-pocket sport coats with gold buttons from the 1970s, but in WOOL (regrettably, it appeared to have lapel damage)
-28" waist un-hemmed slacks with a length of 36" (finally!), but in a comfortable wool-blend (I'll use them for traveling/walking)
-A 1930s or a 1940s "Saks Fifth Avenue" shirt, IN MY SIZE (15-34), with the floppy Spear-Point collar (perfect for clips) and French Cuffs

Apart from the sport coat, I think I did pretty well last night.

-Quetzal


----------



## WillBarrett

Blues galore - moth holes in a Southwick suit, Harris tweed jacket, Dior jacket and Southwick and Norman Hilton orphans.

Anyone interested in a dark grey Kuppenheimer cashmere blend overcoat? Made in England. Very awesome. Looks like a large or 42 or 44R. I can snag pictures tomorrow and we can negotiate...


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Blues galore - moth holes in a Southwick suit, Harris tweed jacket, Dior jacket and Southwick and Norman Hilton orphans.
> 
> Anyone interested in a dark grey Kuppenheimer cashmere blend overcoat? Made in England. Very awesome. Looks like a large or 42 or 44R. I can snag pictures tomorrow and we can negotiate...


Uhoh... Gardendale have a moth problem?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Uhoh... Gardendale have a moth problem?


Apparently. Such a bummer, too.


----------



## Dr. D

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to see a photo of this item. Very cool find.





catside said:


> +1 ME TOO.


I was in the neighborhood today so I dropped by and snapped a few pics:




While the outside looks amazing for a 100 year old jacket, upon closer inspection the sleeve linings were in very poor shape. And there were no trousers to speak of, which doesn't surprise me as this particular store never has any suits on the racks - every jacket is an orphan hunt. The seams on the sleeves and shoulders don't meet like a modern jacket would so it's hard to get a meaningful set of measurements. However, being a 40R I think this is in the range of a 36-38.


----------



## catside

Very cool. might even have bay value, even if not very cool.


----------



## Quetzal

Found three woolen knitted ties (as opposed to the common cotton; had to leave one behind due to the lack of three quarters), a 1960s striped tie, a Two-Piece Birdseye suit in gray with WIDE lapels (finally!), and a gray Vested suit from the 1970s (those nice, wide, squared lapels), in WORSTED WOOL with wide, STRAIGHT legs! The previous owner must have also owned the very 1970s Two-Piece "Lazy"-lapelled suit, also made of worsted, but it sadly had holes in its back.

-Quetzal


----------



## Quetzal

Dr. D said:


> I was in the neighborhood today so I dropped by and snapped a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the outside looks amazing for a 100 year old jacket, upon closer inspection the sleeve linings were in very poor shape. And there were no trousers to speak of, which doesn't surprise me as this particular store never has any suits on the racks - every jacket is an orphan hunt. The seams on the sleeves and shoulders don't meet like a modern jacket would so it's hard to get a meaningful set of measurements. However, being a 40R I think this is in the range of a 36-38.


Man, I'd buy that from you if it had the trousers (I'm looking for vintage tails, preferably made between the 1890s and 1920s or the late 1930s to the early 1950s in a size of 37-ish), let alone the vest. I think the previous owner of my Tuxedo "matched" 1930s trousers with a 1930s coat. I need to find another Tux, but first a set of Tails.

Something I've noticed is that clothing of this era tend to be very common (compared to other vintage) in the East Coast.

-Quetzal


----------



## ATL

This fits, right?

https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6e/6e261037_IMG_0349.jpeg


----------



## Orgetorix

Yeah, looks pretty good. Do you/will you have a jacket on underneath it? If not, could use some waist suppression.


----------



## ATL

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, looks pretty good. Do you/will you have a jacket on underneath it? If not, could use some waist suppression.


Has a suit jacket underneath, but a tshirt under that. I was just really surprised because its a Chipp I picked up to flip, then was like, "Wait a second ..."


----------



## blacksby

Brags: 
Beautiful navy wool "Britches of Georgetown" blazer, fits like it was cut for me.
Awesome Ralph University Club houndstooth blazer, fits almost perfect.
Lands End Canvas Oxford..awesome fit.
Blues:
None..I can't complain.
The brags cost me $15 out the door


----------



## gamma68

Blues: Drop-dead gorgeous BB cotton plaid jacket, unstructured, predominantly blue/purple, made in USA from imported materials. Looks like madras. Tagged 43L. But with a number of small spots (from a summer cocktail party?). Some spots came off from my fingernail. It might clean up wonderfully. I passed in fear of taking a risk and being stuck with it.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Blues: Drop-dead gorgeous BB cotton plaid jacket, unstructured, predominantly blue/purple, made in USA from imported materials. Looks like madras. Tagged 43L. But with a number of small spots (from a summer cocktail party?). Some spots came off from my fingernail. It might clean up wonderfully. I passed in fear of taking a risk and being stuck with it.


If only you knew a risk-taking 43L you could proxy it for . . .


----------



## catside

Hey reuben, you can probably hand wash that thing in cold water with some oxy and detergent. Maybe some Shout before.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Hey reuben, you can probably hand wash that thing in cold water with some oxy and detergent. Maybe some Shout before.


^^Yup! In my experience, spots are easy to remove from cotton madras. I can typically get out 90% of them with Oxy.


----------



## CMDC

Had been a while since I had a really nice find for myself. Tonight found this like new JPress herrinbone tweed w/muliticolor striping and flecks...


----------



## catside

Two stores today did not yield anything noteworthy, there was a Hilditch and Key shirt but not my size. Also an uglyish Trussardi tie which I never found before but I tagged and passed. However, yesterday I got a US made Orvis madras jacket, not my size but could not leave it. Will pass along to someone in exchange rather than the bay. I passed a very nice Zegna Napoli couture orphan, A Sulka orphan (my first Sulka suit). Marshalls yielded siz pairs of Pantherellas at a total of 31.89, thrift prices around here.


----------



## wacolo

Grabbed a corduroy/patch pocket/ sack/3-2 sport coat and a barbour shirt. Passed on these two. Got really excited about the toggle coat until I realized it was a womans. Turns out it is a Made in USA Talbots, so still really cool. The three piece is a JCP and I_ almost_ grabbed but it would have been around $20. I thought a Tom Ford wannabe might have shelled out some real money, but I just could not convince myself I would ever get it listed.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Ben Silver Charleston repp stripe tie for $1. Looked to have been dunked in the gravy boat.


----------



## Quetzal

-A very nice 1970s navy, pinstripe vested suit, but it had a very strange tailoring (there was already extreme waist suppression), so I left it behind
-A cream, patterned Two-Piece (finally, a summer-colored suit)
-A brown/olive Two-Piece (the coat's a little long, but it's not very noticeable with my long legs)
-A tan, herringbone Sport Coat by Jos. A Banks, looked very 1930s; unfortunately, there were no trousers anywhere in the store, but I took it anyway. Now I need brown slacks

-Quetzal


----------



## catside

There was a company called Clarks which produced excellent shoes in England. Then bought by Bostonian and the rest is as you know it.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Whoa, what size? Are you keeping?


----------



## catside

Unfortunately not your or my size. They are 8 and run half size larger.


----------



## WillBarrett

catside said:


> Unfortunately not your or my size. They are 8 and run half size larger.


Most interested....


----------



## leisureclass

Too bad, they look great. Maybe they'll find a home with Will B


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Brag day:










I need another gray crewneck sweater like I need a hole in my head, but coming with the oatmeal and the orange, I said why not?


----------



## drlivingston

First day back thrifting, post-flu... Brooks LP Storm System. Tyrwhitt NWT X bunches. Marinella Napoli suit. Vtg Woolrich toggle coat. Burberry balmacaan.


----------



## ATL

Anyone need a 40 R/34 gray pinstripe suit?


----------



## catside

Got a wonderful card from 32 Family clad in Madras. Merry christmas to all the family buddy. I am afraid those shirts won't fit. Seems we'll have some Yalie puppies. 
And to all the thrifting comrades on the board , happy hollidays. Merry festivus!


----------



## Natty Beau

On Friday I found some real gems...

-BB 3/2 sack, patch pocket sport coat made of checked seersucker. Always wanted a seersucker that was not striped! $9.99
-dove gray sharkskin suit in tropical wool. $6.50
-100% cashmere overcoat, double breasted. $8.99

Christmas came early for me!


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES:* A beautiful herringbone overcoat by Bond Clothing. The interior union tag placed it in the 1930s. It fit nicely. I would have overlooked the fact that it wasn't fully lined until I inspected closely and found some very small moth holes. 

*VERY MODEST BRAG:* LLB tan cotton tattersall shirt.


----------



## colorvision

Blues: Struck out at favorite thrift store 2 Fridays in a row. Neck too big on all L shirts, arms too short on all M, but search goes on for occasional outlier. 

Brags: Didn't plan to go Saturday, but walked by and couldn't refrain. Immediately found nice Gant chamois cloth shirt.

Blues: Most jackets there are expensive and not my size. Minimum price is $20, and a Hugo Boss, Burberry, Lanvin or similar label will double or triple the price. Never seen an Isaia.

Brags: Saw first Isaia, rumpled with a chipped button for $20, it fit, and I needed a blue blazer.

Blues: Very hard to thrift good denim in LA. If it's made in USA with my waist size +- 1, I bring it home to try on. Few jeans with the right waist size fit me.

Brags: After finding the Gant and Isaia, I find made in USA jeans by a well-known designer. At home, they fit great, but feel a bit unusual.

Blues: Turns out Juicy Couture doesn't make men's jeans, and nicer women's jeans are also sold by waist size. Should've realized this for certain when I saw "For Nice Girls Who Like Stuff" on the inside pocket. And I definitely should have just returned them discretely without asking my wife to confirm this. Lesson learned.

Brags: Return trip to exchange jeans yielded vintage Gallenkamp engineer boots with minimal wear and a perfect fit.


----------



## Ekphrastic

ATL said:


> Anyone need a 40 R/34 gray pinstripe suit?


Uh, yes. Yes, I do. Going up on the Exchange?


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Got a wonderful card from 32 Family clad in Madras. Merry christmas to all the family buddy. I am afraid those shirts won't fit. Seems we'll have some Yalie puppies.
> And to all the thrifting comrades on the board , happy hollidays. Merry festivus!


Received the same card and it's a beaut! He and I seem to share a love for patchwork madras and leucistic reptiles.


----------



## sskim3

At the mall.... c wonder was closing and selling everything in store even hangers... picked up 10 coat hangers for a dollar each... take that JAB!


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> At the mall.... c wonder was closing and selling everything in store even hangers... picked up 10 coat hangers for a dollar each... take that JAB!


Nice grab, man! Accessories are best added when then they are cheap!


----------



## CMDC

blues yesterday was a Brioni glenplaid db suit. a bit too small for me plus some moth holes in the pants. would have been a nice flip.

did find a wild red corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat. haven't measured yet but i'm thinking in the 42/3ish range. also a like new Huntington tux--sack, notch lapel. both coming to the exchange soon.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> blues yesterday was a Brioni glenplaid db suit. a bit too small for me plus some moth holes in the pants. would have been a nice flip.


Dude... that's a major bummer. I would be spiking the egg nog if that happened to me.


----------



## Reuben

CMDC said:


> d find a wild red corduroy 3/2 sack sportcoat. haven't measured yet but i'm thinking in the 42/3ish range. . . coming to the exchange soon.


Interested . . .


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Blue: Chestnut Florsheim Imperial 5 nail gunboats one size too small.
Brag: Khaki surcingle belt for an even buck. Just my size.


----------



## catside

My find wishes in new year for my size and taste:

1. A Saville Row suit
2. Drakes or Hermes pocket squares
3. Couple of working vintage automatics.
4. Shell boots.
5. Northampton made boots.
6. Paraboot Avignons.
7. Couple of T&A shirts.
8. Shaggy Dogs, my size.
9. Unlikely but, a gold eagle, just because.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice finds today:

Souther Tide button down that is headed for e-bay provided a little spot comes out and a vintage LLB seersucker popover. Wild.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

While visiting Vermont today, found pairs of pants that the entire AAAC community will forever be jealous of: both are brand new looking, the first pair are mainline BB black corduroys and the other are JAB navy chino. 

Since they fit me, I picked them up.

Nobody tells AKirschner or Shaver, ok?


----------



## guccihomme

I'm searching for my first Brioni suit thrift in 44L dark charcoal or dark navy in excellent condition. I will find and buy Brioni for less than $20. 

I love Armani Collezioni and will thrift as many in my size as possible. All Armani Collezioni in 44L and 46L in like new condition I command you to sell to me!

I am fortunate to thrift Canali, Zegna, Brook Brothers made in Italy, Hermes, Bugatachi, Banana Republic made in Italy, and will continue to add like new condition that fits. I also thrifted an awesome leather jacket for ten bucks that rocks, and several wool sweaters.


----------



## Trad-ish

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> While visiting Vermont today, found pairs of pants that the entire AAAC community will forever be jealous of: both are brand new looking, the first pair are mainline BB black corduroys and the other are JAB navy chino. B
> 
> Since they fit me, I picked them up.
> 
> Nobody tells AKirschner or Shaver, ok?


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Trad-ish said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Of course it did!

Sorry about the messy look, they're ready to be laundered.


----------



## Woofa

Okay, so I discovered these forums about ten months ago and soon after discovered thrifting. What I am about to post represents my thrifted wardrobe at this time. That is, everything here basically fits and is a part of my everyday rotation. While there are a few E-thrifts, 98 percent of this was purchased at brick and mortar thrift stores. (I am breaking this into sections as I have quite a bit.) Please forgive my photo's and if I make any posting errors. For now, I am just going to post hats, sweaters, suits, shoes, ties, sports jackets, and coats/jackets. Pants and shirts will follow at a later time as I a still working through what I have and working my way down in size.
In addition, I do need to apologize to the other DFW members, most notably, Monocle as I fear that I am at least part of the reason why thrifting may have dried up. Monocle, I am not yet able to send you a PM as I don't yet have 15 posts so when you get a moment, send me one, I feel that I owe you a lunch one day and it is my hope that we can thrift as a team as opposed to in competition in the future.
Finally, let me be clear that while I have found some really nice stuff, this represents a large amount of time and effort. I would conservatively estimate that I have made well over 500 individual thrift store trips, many combined into long days and many made on the way home from work. The DFW metroplex is pretty large and there are well over 50 thrift stores throughout the area.
Hope you will enjoy:

HATS:


----------



## Woofa

SWEATERS:





































This one is kind of special, was a Ralph Lauren 9/11 memorial sweater:


----------



## Woofa

TIES:


















































































Daniel Cremieiux seven fold:


----------



## Woofa

TIES CONTINUED:


----------



## Woofa

SHOES:
Lets start with matching pairs of Allen Edmonds:










































































































































































































































unknown brand


----------



## Woofa

SHOES CONTINUED:

















































































my only thrifted cordovans:


----------



## Woofa

COATS/JACKETS:










not too much information about this one:




























Jos Bank 100% Cashmere:


----------



## Woofa

SUITS:

Lets start formal with a set of Canali Tails:




























old school tuxedo:




























not sure if i will ever wear this but...



















Suits


----------



## wacolo

^^^LOL it is poor form to post such a gaudy haul all at once :rock:. But seriously, how many stops was that? Nice work!


----------



## Woofa

And finally, sport coats. As you will see I really enjoy color and texture:
























































































































































































































































































































































my current blue blazer:





























































































































































































































































































































and finally, my favorite thrift:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Maybe it's just me, but I liked it better when the name of the thread was Thrift Store Blues. Brags are drags. Just my opinion.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

32rollandrock said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I liked it better when the name of the thread was Thrift Store Blues. Brags are drags. Just my opinion.


I like a balance between the two.


----------



## Woofa

Now you've got me feeling bad and I was so excited to finally post after so many months of watching. But don't worry, for every brag I have a dozen blues. If it would make you happy I could tell you about the Oxxford suit with the front right pocket ripped completely off or the day I found just one (the left) Alden cordovan shoe and after searching everywhere a right single cordovan colored similar cole Haan shoe that some idiot had obviously made into a mismatched pair. More sweater holes (I will darn a small hole for a nice cashmere or Shetland) than you can throw a stick at. The list could go on for hours.


----------



## catside

I like the fact that you don't care about branding and buy own taste and fit.


----------



## gamma68

Some nice finds, Woofa. You not only owe Monocle lunch, but everyone else for the 8 zillion photos of all the brags. The most enjoyable posts are in smaller doses.


----------



## xcubbies

Woofa said:


> Now you've got me feeling bad and I was so excited to finally post after so many months of watching. But don't worry, for every brag I have a dozen blues. If it would make you happy I could tell you about the Oxxford suit with the front right pocket ripped completely off or the day I found just one (the left) Alden cordovan shoe and after searching everywhere a right single cordovan colored similar cole Haan shoe that some idiot had obviously made into a mismatched pair. More sweater holes (I will darn a small hole for a nice cashmere or Shetland) than you can throw a stick at. The list could go on for hours.


Don't feel bad. Your collection reminded me a little of my father, who dressed conservatively, but liked a little flair. From him, I'm familiar with well-regarded companies like Stanley Blacker, Hickey Freeman, etc. Some of the patterns are more colorful than what I'd wear, but then I avoid the GTH de rigeur trousers and belts that have become so common they no longer say GTH. And I can appreciate your attraction to fabrics, textures and colors. Some of the Italian textiles almost tempt my unadventurous Trad sensibility. I only wonder when you'd have the opportunity to wear all of those woolen pieces in the Heart of Texas.


----------



## gamma68

E-thrift arrived today. Should be a hit next Christmas.

There is also some green in the tartan that the camera isn't picking up too well.

Think I should have them cuffed?


----------



## sskim3

Only blues.... found an oxxford orphan with pants no where to be seen... dry cleaned to death brooks sports coats galore.... and a nice LE tweed herringbone coat with a few snags...


----------



## vwguy

Yowza Woofa! Did you buy all that for yourself, or to resell?

Brian


----------



## ChrisSweet

I don't post very often but had to share this. Yesterday I found a Brooks #1 repp tie in a local charity shop (UK thrift store) for £0.50, which I believe is about $0.78. It's early, but that is likely to be my bargain of the year!


----------



## catside

Those Alden chukkas are so nice, great thrift find.


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up a nice Johnson Woolen Mills jacket for the 'bay and a sweet Corbin 3/2 sack in black watch that will probably remain in my closet.

Didn't find a university stripe yellow/white BB poplin that I saw yesterday but the tartan sack make up for it.


----------



## peterc

White poplin w/ blue stripe Black Fleece shirt in size BB4 (my size). Lovely condition.


----------



## Woofa

Hit a few stores today, weather pretty horrible and the family is watching The Lord of The Rings long version trilogy which I enjoyed the first time but did not think I could stomach over ten hours again.
Two finds that I had not seen before: A Van Huesen Baracuta, my size in beige, and a Corneliani Cashmere sweater. Both for under $10 as some stores had halfprice for the Holiday. Sweater has a small hole at the base and of the back but I should be able to darn into insignificance. Very soft. I have admired and hope to one day find an original made in England G9 in navy. This should at least give me an idea of the wear of the jacket while I continue to search. First impression is that it is a pretty lightweight jacket which is a good thing for Texas.


----------



## fred johnson

Brag: yellow & pink BB OCBD's, unlined collars, fresh from cleaners.

Blue: Barbour jacket, NWOT, ladies coat in mens dept., thought I had a grail.


----------



## Natty Beau

Brag: imported British Guards tie for $3.


----------



## Quetzal

A gold-colored 1950s foulard, a very wide 1930s woven Nylon tie made by "Van-Heusen Collars" that could easily look as though it were made in the 1970s, and a lime green tie from the 1970s with a neat Scenic Print of the Races in black (probably to sell, since it is too long and wide for me).

-Quetzal


----------



## Monocle

Perhaps one of the gentlemen here can shed light on the "Made Especially for You by..." labels I see sewn on to a lot of vintage items, from ties to shirts and jackets. I came across one today on a handmade sport-coat. The labels are usually white with red or yellow trim, and it's as if there was a handmade guild somewhere where these things all originated. I picture a few kind older ladies sitting around and making these things, then attaching there own personalized "made for you by _____ label . Some of you must know what I am referring to? Any thoughts? I don't have one to show, and I passed on the jacket as it was quite torn up. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Quetzal

Monocle said:


> Perhaps one of the gentlemen here can shed light on the "Made Especially for You by..." labels I see sewn on to a lot of vintage items, from ties to shirts and jackets. I came across one today on a handmade sport-coat. The labels are usually white with red or yellow trim, and it's as if there was a handmade guild somewhere where these things all originated. I picture a few kind older ladies sitting around and making these things, then attaching there own personalized "made for you by _____ label . Some of you must know what I am referring to? Any thoughts? I don't have one to show, and I passed on the jacket as it was quite torn up.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


So I'm NOT the only one. I just sold a cotton green/white checked tie with one made by a "Deborah Koonis." It was fairly short (it fell to the "correct" length with a Four-In-Hand knot for 36/7S/R me, and I prefer shorter ties above the waistline), and it looked very modern. I can't say I know anything about them.

-Quetzal


----------



## Bigeherr

I saw two finely tailored suits with this tag yesterday. Very curious on who the maker is. Suits were immaculate, but not my size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bigeherr said:


> I saw two finely tailored suits with this tag yesterday. Very curious on who the maker is. Suits were immaculate, but not my size.


Curious. Every item I've run across with these tags was clearly homemade, which isn't usually a good sign. Have seen some very nice sweaters, though. A pity, really. Someone's grandmother or whoever takes the time to knit someone a great wool sweater and it ends up at GW marked $1.99.


----------



## TweedyDon

Monocle said:


> Perhaps one of the gentlemen here can shed light on the "Made Especially for You by..." labels I see sewn on to a lot of vintage items, from ties to shirts and jackets. I came across one today on a handmade sport-coat. The labels are usually white with red or yellow trim, and it's as if there was a handmade guild somewhere where these things all originated. I picture a few kind older ladies sitting around and making these things, then attaching there own personalized "made for you by _____ label . Some of you must know what I am referring to? Any thoughts? I don't have one to show, and I passed on the jacket as it was quite torn up.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


I believe that this labels can be ordered online by crafters, so it's likely that the items that they're attached to come from a very diverse set of sources!


----------



## KJD89

Found this recently....


----------



## Odradek

First find of the new year.
Charvet tie, bought to flip, but I might just keep it.


----------



## ran23

My first time at the local Salvation Army in a small city of 50K, I think. About 14 Navy Blazers!! finally found one that fit, no size tag. Marked Perra Cardin, heavy wool I think, gold buttons.--$7.99. 34 x 30 grey flannels--$3.99 after that it was a 10% over 55 discount. not much in shoes or belts. will return later.


----------



## vpkozel

Found a few BB ties, expanding my new and growing collection of horizontal stripes. Bet find of all though was groups of 6 wooden hangers for $2.99 each. I grabbed the 3 best ones. And a pair of Woodlore shoe trees for $4.99 - not much of a savings over JAB, but figured why not....


----------



## vpkozel

Are there any current or former members of the Artillery Corps? There was a nice all silk green emblematic that I would be happy to pick up and mail to you if you would like it.


----------



## Quetzal

A 1950s Houndstooth Sport Coat and a 1930s Tuxedo Coat (the Midnight Blue stuck out like a sore thumb). Going to see if I can find the trousers.

-Quetzal


----------



## Odradek

Left a nice pair of Ermengildo Zegna red cords on the rail this morning. 
They had no price on them and when I went to enquire I was told £10. Would have been a steal if they were my size, but being a bit too big, they'd be destined for ebay.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> First find of the new year.
> Charvet tie, bought to flip, but I might just keep it.


That's a keeper!! Nice find!


----------



## Quetzal

Finally! A Sack-Coat! Made of Camel Hair (is this even Ivy-League) with nice, wide lapels and patch pockets. Debating whether to keep or sell.

-Quetzal


----------



## danielm

2015 has been pretty good to me so far. Still need to unload my car from my Chicago trip and the last 24 hours have been particularly nice at my local shops. All these came from 3 stores (all true thrift):

5X Altea NWT


Lands End silk knit, Hart Schaffner Marx, Aquascutum, Polo NWT

Polo, 3x BB


3x BB, Polo

More Polo & BB

Couple unbranded Italian silk pocket squares for personal use


Paul Frederick lightweight denim-y blazer, Lubiam silk/wool, BB navy blazer


Need some cleaning, but they looked to be quality. Made in England, any ideas who?







Unbranded shell cordovan ptb, AE Fifth Avenue, AE Strand


Saw these gleaming from 2 racks away...


oh.... yeah....


----------



## WipitDC

Found a SF era J. press gray flannel 3/2 sack suit yesterday. Probably a 38. Measurements and pictures coming soon to the exchange!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Are any of the shoes 11 or 11.5 Narrow?



danielm said:


> 2015 has been pretty good to me so far. Still need to unload my car from my Chicago trip and the last 24 hours have been particularly nice at my local shops. All these came from 3 stores (all true thrift):
> 
> 5X Altea NWT
> 
> 
> Lands End silk knit, Hart Schaffner Marx, Aquascutum, Polo NWT
> 
> Polo, 3x BB
> 
> 
> 3x BB, Polo
> 
> More Polo & BB
> 
> Couple unbranded Italian silk pocket squares for personal use
> 
> 
> Paul Frederick lightweight denim-y blazer, Lubiam silk/wool, BB navy blazer
> 
> 
> Need some cleaning, but they looked to be quality. Made in England, any ideas who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbranded shell cordovan ptb, AE Fifth Avenue, AE Strand
> 
> 
> Saw these gleaming from 2 racks away...
> 
> 
> oh.... yeah....


----------



## catside

Not much my size last week so empty handed but could not help picking a Chipp tweed, 38ish. Also passed a really thrashed pair of Alden shells, abused to the max, cracked skin, seperated soles, never seen a shoe tree or conditioning by a very heavy gentleman. Why not take care of a shoe if you are dishing that much money eludes logic.


----------



## peterc

Eggplant/mauve/dusky purple (or whatever you want to call it) as new Purple Label corduroy shirt - with Polo collar stays. 16.5 and I wear 17.5, but I am not going to wear a tie with this ever, so for $62.00 incl. tax, I went for it.


----------



## adoucett

Some cool finds today after venturing far away from my regular neck of the woods!

First find of the day was this Thom Browne madras shirt that feels _amazing_. 


















A Made in France Lacoste long sleeve shirt, didn't have one of these in my wardrobe yet so I though I would give it a try.

















Some cool tie finds, from Left to right:
A *GANT *that emulates the mini-BB#1 print nicely 
A *Nicky Milano* Repp
A tie from a company called *Van Laack* (Never heard of them before today, but I love the tie)
and a Made in Italy *Polo RL *that filled my year long desire for a BB#3 in Navy/White









A Vineyard Vines Murray shirt, if anyone's interested in striking a deal I will reduce the price









A very cool Rugby RL tweed jacket now on the exchange


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> That's a keeper!! Nice find!


A bit flashy for me, but I'll keep it just to have a Charvet in the arsenal.

An iconic brand for every Irishman after the nefarious exploits of our departed dear leader, Charles J. Haughey. He infamously had a wardrobe of Charvet shirts, bought with misappropriated public funds.



> CHARLIE Haughey was questioned in detail by the Moriarty Tribunal about £15,000 debited to the Party Leaders' Allowance Account in respect of exclusive Paris shirt company Charvet when he gave evidence behind closed doors.
> 
> In a transcript read out to the inquiry yesterday, counsel for the tribunal, John Coughlan SC, said that in 12 months in the 1990s there was £15,832 debited to the Leaders Allowance Account in respect of Charvet Paris.
> A cheque made payable to AIB for £8,332 on February 4, 1991 was used to purchase FF61,605 made payable to Charvet, Paris.


----------



## catside

Charvet is overrated IMHO.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Charvet is overrated IMHO.


I did set a uselessness record with one of their bow ties. I didn't even get to wear it once before it started to fall apart.


----------



## vpkozel

Had a great day yesterday. 2 unusual Harris Tweeds that fit perfectly and a Lands End lightweight olive herringbone.

Cream colored Harris made in Denmark - anyone ever seen a Harris made there? The lining needs some work and it has a couple of slight stains on the cuff (one visible in the second pic), but I am digging this SC. I have never seen one this color.







Stafford Made in USA dark brown with aqua and purplish/brownish pinstripes







Lands End


----------



## gamma68

vpkozel said:


> Had a great day yesterday. 2 unusual Harris Tweeds that fit perfectly and a Lands End lightweight olive herringbone.
> 
> Cream colored Harris made in Denmark - anyone ever seen a Harris made there? The lining needs some work and it has a couple of slight stains on the cuff (one visible in the second pic), but I am digging this SC. I have never seen one this color.


That's a real nice find. I've seen a handful "Made in Denmark" HT jackets on eBay, but never in person. I think it's from the early to mid 1950s, based on the Orb label. I've never HT cloth in that color. I hope the stains can be removed since it fits you so nicely. Wear it in good health!


----------



## gamma68

I saw this repp tie today at at thrift shop. No brand, but 100% silk. No country of origin.

Can anyone tell me what this emblem represents? It was kind of a cool tie, but I'd like to know what it is before I consider buying it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Based on the logo, it's likely something to do with global information systems--mapping software.


----------



## brantley11

By outside chance could it mean I love golf smith?


----------



## adoucett

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Based on the logo, it's likely something to do with global information systems--mapping software.


If that's true...I might need it. That's my field!

But if it's more than 10 years old that might be unlikely as it is a pretty new technology... I thought golf myself when j first saw it haha


----------



## gamma68

I think that's a golf tee and ball. G____ S_____ Invitational?


----------



## catside

Nice tweeds up there. Here is the Chipp. For all the good people who inquired about it, I will wait a month or so to see if the pants will appear in the same store, so it is not available for now.


----------



## leisureclass

Oh mama, what a beaut


----------



## Woofa

First the blues,

I have been visiting my father in South Florida since the weekend and hit about a half dozen goodwills. Nothing made the cut to come back to Texas. I have to imagine there is some good thrifting if you know where and I will have to do my research before I go back.

Brags,

I flew back in this morning, worked a half day and on the way home found my first pair of Church's shoes. Custom grade brown tassels loafers in good shape that fit pretty well with a scholls insert so they look like a keeper.


----------



## MrAndersonGCC

Recently got a nice sports jacket by Hunt Valley (still don't know anything about that brand). Made in USA, nice wool with suede elbow patches and and matching suede collar strap (not sure if that's what it's called). $10 at Goodwill and it fits great!


----------



## Bama87

Cut tag so not 100% sure what they are made of. 

First pair of pants I've ever owned with buttons for suspenders


Buttons inside these as well

Look like orphaned suit pants but I'm trying to decide if I could get away with wearing them without a jacket

Up close of pattern



Really a dark brown in person. I don't have a dark brown coat and it for pretty good


Had the wool tag but doesn't say 100%, so could be a mix? 


Didn't have a light brown jacket either

Yup that's Dior ha


Made in 1982


----------



## icky thump

Canali. 8.99. That is all.






From Goodwill.


----------



## drlivingston

icky thump said:


> Canali. 8.99. That is all. From Goodwill.


Even Canali orphans are a welcome find on most days.


----------



## vpkozel

I was in Isle Of Palms, SC for a few days this week and had some good finds.

Brags - Dark blue Harris Tweed, Silk J Press Pressidental Black/White herringbone with colored pinstripes, light tan corduroy SC, BB blue university stripe

Blues - Awesome Paul Stuart blue pinstripe orphan where I couldn't find the pants


----------



## gamma68

MrAndersonGCC said:


> ...and matching suede collar strap (not sure if that's what it's called).


The term would be "throat latch."


----------



## CMDC

Spectacular day today. The exchange will be bursting with about 1/2 dozen JPress items, plus deadstock NWOT Brooks Brothers pants, Filson pants, Alan Paine Shetland cardigan, plus some other goodies. A few things for me...

Second time in 3 weeks that one of my stops produced a like new JPress tweed in my size



















I'll probably keep this


----------



## drlivingston

Well... I have let you guys have all the fun. Now, I need to start posting a few brags. :cool2:


----------



## LeeLo

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack three-piece suit!

The Details:
3/2 lapel roll
Two button sleeves
Two inch pant cuffs
Solid charcoal (the most versatile color IMHO)

Needs a quick trip to the tailor to take in at the waist (both pants and jacket) and reinforce the stitching on the lining by the right armpit. I envision this getting a lot of personal use. Couldn't be more excited for this find!


----------



## FLMike

CMDC said:


> Spectacular day today. The exchange will be bursting with about 1/2 dozen JPress items, plus deadstock NWOT Brooks Brothers pants, Filson pants, Alan Paine Shetland cardigan, plus some other goodies. A few things for me...
> 
> Second time in 3 weeks that one of my stops produced a like new JPress tweed in my size


Wow. That Press tweed is beautiful! Please let me know if you decide not to keep it for some reason. I think you and I wear the same size.


----------



## DaveS

Just today, while minding my own business, I stumbled across a Land's End navy blazer with patch pockets, and a Harris Tweed jacket...$4.00 each!


----------



## Woofa

LeeLo,

That is a beautiful 3 piece suit. BB Golden Fleece is one of the brand's I have yet to thrift. Hope you get lots of use out of it.


----------



## fred johnson

Half price sale at local thrift - BB 2 button flannel blazer + Viyella wool/cotton shirt = $6.00


----------



## borbor

Not much of a "brag". Hopped to a thrift between appointments.


----------



## orange fury

crosspost from acquisitions, because I consider this a major thrift brag.

Went to a menswear consignment shop today to drop off a ton of clothes I don't wear anymore. While browsing through the store, I found an entire rack of Hamilton shirts new with tags (Hamilton is pretty close to this shop). When I asked the shop owner about how they had so many, She said that someone from Hamilton will come in twice a year to drop off shirts that had been used on mannequins in their shop and at local retailers - nothing wrong with them, just out of season. "Unfortunately" for the consignment shop (but very, very fortunately for me), the only size they really drop off is 15/34.5, so they don't sell many. Coincidentally, this is exactly my size. So I walked out spending way more than I intended, but ended up with 5 new Hamilton shirts for the price of one. The thrift gods did grin today:


----------



## Dmontez

orange fury said:


> crosspost from acquisitions, because I consider this a major thrift brag.


That is an incredible haul! You could even consider selling one on eBay to recoup some of your costs.

The last time I was in Houston I was really trying to clear some time to visit the Hamilton store, but I had no such luck. I'm hoping to spend a weekend at Minute Maid in 2015 I'd really like to get into Hamilton then.


----------



## orange fury

Dmontez said:


> That is an incredible haul! You could even consider selling one on eBay to recoup some of your costs.
> 
> The last time I was in Houston I was really trying to clear some time to visit the Hamilton store, but I had no such luck. I'm hoping to spend a weekend at Minute Maid in 2015 I'd really like to get into Hamilton then.


thanks! I've been meaning to actually make it into the Hamilton shop on a Saturday just to say I went, but unfortunately I haven't made time yet. Any time I'm remotely near that area it's because my wife and I are at the Galleria (and once you find a parking spot, you KEEP that spot lol)

These shirts are phenomenal though, I had read about them on SF, but had never handled one in person. Suffice to say, I love my collection of Brooks shirts I've built recently, but Hamilton will be getting a fair amount of my money at some point in the future (preferably when they're running one of their specials where the reduce the first order minimum purchase).
Also, go 'stros! :beer:


----------



## adoucett

Orange, Your acquisitions inspire jealousy from me on a near daily basis! :biggrin:


----------



## Bama87

Brag......I actually saw 2 pair of AEs in a thrift store today ha


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from acquisitions:

Round two of thrifting/consignment gone wild. Dropped by the consignment store again tonight to drop off some more stuff, and ended up walking out with the rest of their stock of NWT Hamilton shirts that fit me:


The owner said they got these in late last week, and apparently some guy usually comes in whenever they get a shipment from Hamilton and purchases their entire stock in one go. Sorry man, not this time:


NOW I'm done purchasing shirts lol


----------



## catside

If you find more, buy!

side note I found a Frye long wing today , was cheap but construction quality left much to be desired. Passed.


----------



## gamma68

The silk in this tie has a _wonderful _hand.

The degradation of JAB from what it once was is really a shame.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> The silk in this tie has a _wonderful _hand.
> 
> The degradation of JAB from what it once was is really a shame.


It really is, some of my favorite and most traditional ties are red label stuff. They made wonderful emblematics too.


----------



## vpkozel

Pretty good week so far.

Some Bill's M2P poplin or similar fabric summer pants
Like new HSM charcoal pinstripe suit - which really fills a hole in my rotation
BB charcoal with tan windowpanes camel hair jacket
Black and white Harris Tweed (although I worry it might be fake because it also has the "Man In Wool" tag - anyone have thoughts on this?
total of 10 very nice quality pinpoints BB, Gitman, Polo, etc. dress shirts and a couple of casual linen ones
8-10 ties

Blues - awesome, BB charcoal herringbone where the jacket was absolutely perfect. No pants


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Black and white Harris Tweed (although I worry it might be fake because it also has the "Man In Wool" tag - anyone have thoughts on this?


Many vintage tweeds by John Peel Ltd will have both labels. They are completely authentic.


----------



## TweedyDon

ThePopinjay said:


> It really is, some of my favorite and most traditional ties are red label stuff. They made wonderful emblematics too.


A lot of JAB Red Label is excellent!


----------



## g3org3y

gamma68 said:


> The silk in this tie has a _wonderful _hand.
> 
> The degradation of JAB from what it once was is really a shame.


Very nice. I note the 'British Regimental London Hospital' tag - do you have any more information about it?


----------



## gamma68

g3org3y said:


> Very nice. I note the 'British Regimental London Hospital' tag - do you have any more information about it?


I'm afraid I don't, but there is probably someone here with knowledge of regimental ties. Ben Silver sells many kinds.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> I'm afraid I don't, but there is probably someone here with knowledge of regimental ties. Ben Silver sells many kinds.


I still wish there was a book, an encyclopedia of sorts, that listed the various regimentals. Something like this: https://www.theukrarityshop.com/1941.htm But y'know, still in print.

Edit: Actually I just ordered Ben Silver's Regimental neckwear catalog, which I plan to keep on hand for reference. I think that's as close as I'll get to what I want.


----------



## TweedyDon

g3org3y said:


> Very nice. I note the 'British Regimental London Hospital' tag - do you have any more information about it?


It's the tie of the London Hospital Medical School.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found my first VV tie in the wild today. A nice red tie with cotton emblematics that was custom made. Look forward to flipping it.

Cotton on a red tie - would be perfect for an Ole Miss student.


----------



## gamma68

Here is another vintage Jos. A. Bank silk tie I found today:

Like the one pictured above, it has a _wonderful _hand.

Does anyone know when JAB stopped using the red label?


----------



## Sully

Purchased this yesterday @ the local GW


----------



## Patrick06790

^ That's quite a find. Looks like it is in good shape, too


----------



## SlideGuitarist

You're killing me. I went to Cornell. Tell me that sweater doesn't fit you...


Sully said:


> Purchased this yesterday @ the local GW


----------



## Duvel

Wow. Nice!



Sully said:


> Purchased this yesterday @ the local GW


----------



## xcubbies

SlideGuitarist said:


> You're killing me. I went to Cornell. Tell me that sweater doesn't fit you...


I use to string tennis rackets at Irv Lewis's.


----------



## gamma68

Sully said:


> Purchased this yesterday @ the local GW


I agree that this is a really cool find. I have a question, however. If you weren't a member of the Cornell class of '68, would you wear it? I don't have an answer, just tossing the question out there.


----------



## Monocle

Gotta love GW sometimes.

This: Solid leather with Conmar zips. needs a couple of repairs, but will last another lifetime. *$3.99*


----------



## sskim3

Monocle said:


> Gotta love GW sometimes.
> 
> This: Solid leather with Conmar zips. needs a couple of repairs, but will last another lifetime. *$3.99*


This is awesome! Love it!


----------



## Odradek

Went into a store I usually pass, as their one rail of menswear is mostly garbage, but today it yielded three BB shirts. One a Golden Fleece.


----------



## Monocle

is it a brag to require rotator cuff surgery, and if it's related to years of shifting over-stuffed clothing racks?....
:winner:


----------



## vpkozel

Had a great day today. There has been a Corbin charcoal pinstripe jacket that I knew had to be part of a suit, so I have been searching for the pants that go with for at least a month. Today I finally found them - even had matching laundry taga to remove all doubt. Woot! The pants might be too big for me to alter though , so if so someone might be in line for a pretty sweet suit....

I will post pics later.


----------



## Woofa

A few brags and a story.

Wednesday's are half priced clothing at the Fort Worth Salvation Armies. There are three and I try to hit each one once a month or so. Today was the one furthest south and not really on my way home from work but I have found some nice stuff in the past. Today did not disappoint, I was able to pick up a nice Zegna SC for Neimans half silk and half cashmere and a nice Oxxford SC both of which fit and are going directly into my closet. Pics:








[/URL][/IMG]

And








[/URL][/IMG]

And








[/URL][/IMG]

And








[/URL][/IMG]

And








[/URL][/IMG]

And








[/URL][/IMG]

So on the way home from here I always hit a goodwill on the way. Not a very good one but you never know. I start looking through the suits and sport coats and all of a sudden I hit a string of red tags. Looks to be a group of stuff all donated by one person. Nice stuff, some tweets which is not as common down here so I start looking closer. About fifteen sport coats and suits and each SC is $49.99 and each suit $79.99. In this area this is unbelievable. The highest goodwill in Dallas charges $30 for some suits and $20 maximum for some SC. So I figure I will check with the manager but as I am finishing the rack, a nice suit catches my eye. Hockey Freeman for Neimans in a nice GP. Unfortunately when I turn it over there are three holes big and centered. This is listed at $14.99. It happens, I see damaged stuff all the time and I am still riding high from my earlier Oxxford. As I put it back on the rack, the hangar jumps out at me. Oxxford, but not one of the older suit hangars, this is one of the wide shoulder jobs. First time I had seen one in the wild. 
I usually keep an eye out for branded hangars to match the stuff I thrift and am not afraid to admit I am one of those who will switch a hangar to try and get one I like. Not like the thrift stores really know or care and usually goodwill will not give you the hangars anyway. In this case, I was not even making a purchase but I have learned you have to ask. So I asked to speak to the manager and showed him the overpriced stuff and explained that even on half priced days these were more than double any other goodwill in the metroplex. Then I casually asked if I could have the hangar? Nope. Will you sell it to me? Well, maybe, and eventually he quotes me five bucks and to be honest I was shocked speechless. Usually they will say something like give me a dollar and take it but this guy was actually bargaining with me for something that they did not buy. Not 20 minutes earlier, I bought an Oxxford SC for $7.50 and he wants to charge me $5.00 for an Oxxford hangar. 
Anyway, we agreed on $4 and of course he then had to slap on a huge sticky tab which I had to use GooGone to remove when I got home. But, I did get the hangar and it is beautiful:








[/URL][/IMG]

And here it is with a previously thrifted Oxxford suit:








[/URL][/IMG]

All in all a very good day.


----------



## vpkozel

Found this awesome Huntington Blackwatch Sack today. Alas, it is too big for me, so it is headed to the exchange. It is in excellent condition and tagged a 48R. I will have the full listing there. PM me if interested


----------



## Woofa

Vp, always nice to see black watch. I don't see much of it down here. Also congrats on matching the suit, I have never had that happen but I know it can and imagine it must be a great feeling.


----------



## fred johnson

Had to pass on a great looking pair of AE Bentons at the local thrift today. They were in almost new condition, my size, fit great.. then I noticed that the sole on the left shoe was a good 1/2" thicker than the right shoe. Someone had removed the AE Vribran sole, added about 1/2" of "something" then reglued the AE sole on top; I have never seen this done before and AE might have done it for someone with one longer (shorter) than the other, it was a professional job. It seemed to me to be too much trouble to fix so I very reluctantly passed, however, I may change my mind for the shoes were in like-new condition.


----------



## Woofa

Fred,

I understand your pain on this and am very glad that you found that prior to making the purchase. One of the things I have found as a thrifter is that you have to be pretty careful to check on any alterations that may have been done by the previous owner. (This is even more true on the higher level items which were more likely to be altered originally.) When I first started thrifting last year one of the first Oxxford items I found was a blue sports jacket. Could have been an orphan suit jacket but would have worked as a blazer or sports coat. At first I was even more thrilled to see surgeons cuffs which at the time, I had only read about. Unfortunately, when trying it on, one sleeve was about an inch and a half shorter than the other. Even as an Oxxford, surgeons cuffs made this unreasonable for me to purchase but it did make me always think twice and try everythign on if possible before I buy it just to make sure.


----------



## sskim3

random thought this morning.... Dr L - i miss your epic hauls! what are you hiding from us?


----------



## fred johnson

Woofa said:


> Fred,
> 
> I understand your pain on this and am very glad that you found that prior to making the purchase. One of the things I have found as a thrifter is that you have to be pretty careful to check on any alterations that may have been done by the previous owner. (This is even more true on the higher level items which were more likely to be altered originally.) When I first started thrifting last year one of the first Oxxford items I found was a blue sports jacket. Could have been an orphan suit jacket but would have worked as a blazer or sports coat. At first I was even more thrilled to see surgeons cuffs which at the time, I had only read about. Unfortunately, when trying it on, one sleeve was about an inch and a half shorter than the other. Even as an Oxxford, surgeons cuffs made this
> unreasonable for me to purchase but it did make me always think twice and try everythign on if possible before I buy it just to make sure.


So True.. examine carefully and try before you buy.


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> random thought this morning.... Dr L - i miss your epic hauls! what are you hiding from us?


Lol... I am still photographing yesterday's haul.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Lol... I am still photographing yesterday's haul.


Exciting! Usually you leave us a teaser!


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## CMDC

Pretty mediocre day for the most part. Did find this nice blackwatch worsted sportcoat from the long gone Raleigh's of DC. 2 button, lightly darted. Already have a flannel blackwatch sack, but I suppose a second version won't hurt.


----------



## catside

32, what size is the 3 piece, looks nice.

not a bad day, 2 stops, Zegna Su Misura for thrift funding, Barbour army green medium sweater to trade, Nice Woolrich kerseyish wool zip pullover with Western motif collar to wear, Pringle golf sweater to wear or trade, Canada goose vest for the son, nwot High quality Aran possibly to trade but if fits will wear, did not try but size 40 so all bets are off. oh also a gingham Pink shirt, not UK made by I like the cut, had same with frayed collars. also sis in law showed up with a nice corneliani car coat to reward me for my awesome fortune telling skills that came true.


----------



## Sully

Just my luck; grabbed 2 of the same ties today at the GW.
Gonna keep one. The other is up for trade.


----------



## JackFlash

Funny, I chatted with a gentleman with those ties around his neck at the GW suit rack yesterday morning. Cheers!



Sully said:


> Just my luck; grabbed 2 of the same ties today at the GW.
> Gonna keep one. The other is up for trade.


----------



## Odradek

Minor stuff compared to the USA, but a very good haul for this side of the Atlantic.

Three ties, all BNWT.
Bought to flip, and one is definitely not trad in any way, but the Brooks one might well find a home in my wardrobe.

Brooks Brothers, Charles Tyrwhitt (hand made, the label claims) & Duchamp (very ugly, but they sell well).


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Minor stuff compared to the USA, but a very good haul for this side of the Atlantic.
> Brooks Brothers, Charles Tyrwhitt (hand made, the label claims) & Duchamp (very ugly, but they sell well).


"Minor stuff"? That's a great trio of ties no matter where you are.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> 32, what size is the 3 piece, looks nice.


Haven't measured yet. I'm guessing 46 long. It was a bit of a gamble. I saw two very small moth nibbles in the back of the jacket in the store, which I used as leverage to get a discount. I didn't see a third moth nibble on the seat of the pants. My tailor used a hot patch to make holes like this disappear from a similar two-piece grey flannel suit, so we'll see.


----------



## jfelixg

This one threw me for a loop. It is a Southwick tweed jacket with matching Menehune pants. At first I thought I had lucked out on some sort of trad lederhosen romper set. I quickly realized that the pants were womens' pants with 99.5% similar fabric, that had been matched and hung as a suit by store staff. The color in real life is even closer than the photo.


----------



## Woofa

I am pretty excited about this brag.
Brooks Brothers (Alden) burgundy tassels loafers in my size and very good condition:








[/URL][/IMG]

This is my first pair of Alden shoes (have thrifted a pair of Alden suede chunks boots which I love.)


----------



## DLW

I've not had much luck thrifting the last couple of months, but did run across these overcoats about three weeks ago at a local thrift. I believe that all three where donated by the same family, the Mitchell's

The pictures do not do these coats justice. The brown Chesterfield is just stunning. There is not a moth nibble, hole, pulled thread on any of the coats. I wonder if they were in cold storage. I was able to research Irving's Men's Wear because it was located in my town. The Rubenstein family owned Irving's from 1948 until it closed sometime shortly after 1986. Does any who lives in Michigan know any history of the other stores? The only information I could find is that there still is a store by the name of Marshall & Renchard and it's located at 180 S Old Woodward Ave, Birmingham, MI. Is it the same store just moved from downtown Detroit? Scholnick's was located at 1400 Washington Blvd, Detroit, MI and closed in 1990.




































































































I find it interesting that all this was located in the inside breast pocket after all these years. Makes me wonder if anyone ever wore this coat.


----------



## 123abc

WOW. Those coats are a great find. I think this is now my favorite thread on AAAC. Some of you guys are ridiculous!!!! I only thrift very occasionally and never find the cool stuff you guys do!



Tweed McVay said:


> I've not had much luck thrifting the last couple of months, but did run across these overcoats about three weeks ago at a local thrift. I believe that all three where donated by the same family, the Mitchell's
> 
> The pictures do not do these coats justice. The brown Chesterfield is just stunning. There is not a moth nibble, hole, pulled thread on any of the coats. I wonder if they were in cold storage. I was able to research Irving's Men's Wear because it was located in my town. The Rubenstein family owned Irving's from 1948 until it closed sometime shortly after 1986. Does any who lives in Michigan know any history of the other stores? The only information I could find is that there still is a store by the name of Marshall & Renchard and it's located at 180 S Old Woodward Ave, Birmingham, MI. Is it the same store just moved from downtown Detroit? Scholnick's was located at 1400 Washington Blvd, Detroit, MI and closed in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that all this was located in the inside breast pocket after all these years. Makes me wonder in anyone ever wore this coat.


----------



## Woofa

Those are some beautiful coats. I wonder if they are the same size and were all owned by the same person? I find quite a few coats down here in Dallas as I think many people move down from northern climes and clean out their closets but the percentage that are in mint like condition is few and far between. That combined with the weight and bulk of these coats for shipping has kept me from picking up anythung but the select few for resale.
On another note, similar to your research of Irving's, tracking down some of these tags is one of the more enjoyable aspects of the thrifting for me. I quickly found out the top few menswear stores from the area but continuously find older and harder to track down tags. Recently I have started to find things from the smaller custom shops which have great stuff but only their own makers tab. I enjoy finding out what I can and I can often place the value of the item just by the store that originally sold it. (Ie. Stanley Korshak tag = always buy.)


----------



## DLW

Woofa said:


> Those are some beautiful coats. I wonder if they are the same size and were all owned by the same person?


 In answer to your question on coat size all, seem to be the same size. The double-breasted is just a tad less fitting in the waste than the others. That just may be the way such a coat in 1948 was tailored. I'm not really sure.

I was going to include the following in the original post but cut it out as I felt it made it too long, and I was the only one who cared about the history of such items. I have added two links about Mr. Mitchell. Just a FYI.

I believe that all three where donated by the same family, the Mitchell's. The Mitchell's were a prominent family here in town. The double-breasted coat was tailored for Don Mitchell in 1948. The inside tag has the last name misspelled with an a. The brown Chesterfield coat has no customer name, but I'm assuming, by the union tag, it was made between 1949 and 1962 for Mr. Mitchell. The cashmere has a newer union tag and purchased from a store here in town named Irving's Men's Wear. Mr. Mitchell had a son named William, the cashmere may have been his (based on the union tag era), as the elder Mr. Mitchell passed away in 1972. William passed away this past year and two of the Mitchell homes auctioned. One in August and the other in November, this may be why some of these items of clothing are showing up in the thrift.

https://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/m/mitchell_bentley/mitchell_bentley.htm

https://www.shiawasseehistory.com/mitchell.html


----------



## ran23

Back to my favorite Salvation Army in a small city. I found the Ties--Robert Talbott University, Brown Land's End Woolen, and a Paisley Van Huesen, all 0.79 !! I now see I fit a 38-R jacket and found a basic tweed medium brown for $4.99. London Fog Maincoat raincoat, but I see a 'irregular' over the name tag.


----------



## Woofa

Thanks for the added info. Those links are great. I don't know that I would call myself a history buff but some of the vintage clothing I see has awoken that trait in me. Finding great clothes for the wardrobe is nice and finding stuff which might sell and pay for the hobby is even nicer but little things like what you find in the pockets is often where alot of my enjoyment comes from. I do think it interesting that for many of us on these forums, the more formal clothes are a part of our regular wardrobe but for many of the men who previously owned the stuff I find, I imagine these things were only worn on special occasions (sadly many funerals as that is what I most often find in the pockets.)


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> Does any who lives in Michigan know any history of the other stores? The only information I could find is that there still is a store by the name of Marshall & Renchard and it's located at 180 S Old Woodward Ave, Birmingham, MI. Is it the same store just moved from downtown Detroit?


Beautiful coats, sir!

I believe Marshall & Renchard's Birmingham, MI location has been closed for quite some time. Not sure how long.

According to *this source*, George William Renchard opened his Detroit-based tailoring business in 1899.


----------



## thegovteach

Well, I know not everyone likes these, but I got a yellow university striped dress shirt, still in the package, $ 2.19 at Goodwill....trouble is, the maker was Banana Republic....


----------



## Duvel

How old is it? Is it a button-down collar? The Banana was pretty good, once upon a time.



thegovteach said:


> Well, I know not everyone likes these, but I got a yellow university striped dress shirt, still in the package, $ 2.19 at Goodwill....trouble is, the maker was Banana Republic....


----------



## vpkozel

Briar navy suit with white and red windowpanes and a navy pinstripe BB - both in stellar condition. I may put the BB on the exchange, because I have a very similar one from Paul Stuart.


----------



## Woofa

Another very lucky first. 
Brioni suit. Fits but the sleeves are too short. Fortunately does not have surgeons cuffs. Will have to see what a good tailor can do.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sleeves usually aren't too tough. Great score.


----------



## Woofa

Thank you 32. 
While the thrifting here has been very good and I have spent quite a bit of time on it, I felt that this was an especially lucky day. (The fact that it fits even with alterations makes it so much sweeter. It does have a small pin size hole in the back lower part of the jacket but it is not easily visible and I figure eventually this would probably be worth the services of a reweaver if anything would.) For now, as I don't wear a suit every day, and my clothing budget is pretty slim until I start selling some of my thift finds, and I want to make sure to find a very good tailor before setting out on this, this will probably sit in my closet for a while. I hope to eventually get some fit pics out.
Now I need to find something, anything, made by Kiton. This is the label which has eluded me the entire year. Not so much as a ripped tie or a sports jacket riddled with moth holes. Nairy a whiff of Kiton. Well, I'll head back out after work today and thrift some more.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Woofa said:


> Thank you 32.
> While the thrifting here has been very good and I have spent quite a bit of time on it, I felt that this was an especially lucky day. (The fact that it fits even with alterations makes it so much sweeter. It does have a small pin size hole in the back lower part of the jacket but it is not easily visible and I figure eventually this would probably be worth the services of a reweaver if anything would.) For now, as I don't wear a suit every day, and my clothing budget is pretty slim until I start selling some of my thift finds, and I want to make sure to find a very good tailor before setting out on this, this will probably sit in my closet for a while. I hope to eventually get some fit pics out.
> Now I need to find something, anything, made by Kiton. This is the label which has eluded me the entire year. Not so much as a ripped tie or a sports jacket riddled with moth holes. Nairy a whiff of Kiton. Well, I'll head back out after work today and thrift some more.


I think that you're right about reweaving--a Brioni would be worth it. You might also check out whether a hot patch would work. My tailor did this for me with a flannel suit and it turned out great. Not sure about other fabrics. But don't be a label whore. The fun is, you never know what you're going to find. You can go decades and never find Kiton. I speak from experience.


----------



## Woofa

32,

I will find out about the hot patch. Thanks.
As for the Kiton, yeah, it may never happen and in some ways, it kind of feels nice having the "Grail" item still sitting somewhere beyond my reach. To be honest, there are many, many more things I really do want to find more like a Barbour Border or similar. 
I actually just sent a very large shipment of stuff to Spoopoker from SF. Tweedydon let me know he needed some time to work through what he already had and a few others here did not want to resell but highly suggested Spoo. With some exceptions, I found myself keeping only the items that I felt fit me best (I am still working down to the weight I want to get to so my sizing is not perfect,) or that fit my developing style best. I also kept any pieces that had small flaws, like the tiny hole in the Brioni figuring these things make little or no difference to me but would probably affect resale. 
I am hoping to put in a post by next week that he has my stuff and will start putting it out on his site so you can all see some of the items I have found but not kept.
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Odradek

In Dublin for the weekend and popped into a few places today, but the pickings are slim.
A Gieves & Hawkes tie was all I found worth buying.

Passed on a Bert Pulitzer purple paisley tie. Certainly not something I'd wear, but is that something worth flipping?
Looking at eBay gives a huge range of prices.


----------



## Odradek

Fraser Tartan said:


> Check Completed not Sold items. You'll see that a very small percentage of Bert Pulitzer ties sell on eBay at any price. Flipping one may be a fantasy.


Thanks. They were looking for too much for the tie anyway, and it was pretty ugly IMO.


----------



## catside

Brag, a wonderful Donegal weave Brioni sportscoat, my size. Blues, too many moth holes, left. Nothing else in store.


----------



## Reuben

catside said:


> Brag, a wonderful Donegal weave Brioni sportscoat, my size. Blues, too many moth holes, left. Nothing else in store.


Brags: Olive corduroy BB waistcoat, made in American and lined in navy and green repp striped silk. My (and your) size.


----------



## catside

Madras BB jacket for your waistcoat :hi:


----------



## gamma68

I've never seen a decent waistcoat at a thrift. Ever. Those are tougher to find than shell cordovan.


----------



## catside




----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> I've never seen a decent waistcoat at a thrift. Ever. Those are tougher to find than shell cordovan.


They do exist.
I have three from thrifting.


----------



## DLW

Please, is there an actual design difference between a vest and a waistcoat? I’ve always thought it was just terminology a vest American waistcoat English. In the WAYWT thread waistcoat was mentioned recently, and I understood that to be choice of terminology. Here I get the impression a waistcoat is actually different.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> I've never seen a decent waistcoat at a thrift. Ever. Those are tougher to find than shell cordovan.


Shell happens with some regularity albeit not often. Not to jinx myself, but twice a year or so.


----------



## catside

Tweed McVay said:


> Please, is there an actual design difference between a vest and a waistcoat? I've always thought it was just terminology a vest American waistcoat English. In the WAYWT thread waistcoat was mentioned recently, and I understood that to be choice of terminology. Here I get the impression a waistcoat is actually different.


Terminology


----------



## Woofa

Out for a few hours this morning. Found my first Stetson.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Found a mint Gloverall toggle coat in my size. I feel the sleeves are a tad long, but I think I can live with that. If the color was something other than sand, I might certainly consider getting them shortened.


----------



## Jlancia

Brags: Barbour Original Tattersall sport shirt, matching Barbour Original Tattersall in chamois, vintage JAB (red label) navy glen 3/2 sack suit
Blues: J. Press tattersall way too small, must have been boy's size..


----------



## Duvel

A vintage Jantzen yellow Shetland sweater vest, in perfect condition, 45 cents. 

A Fred Perry, never worn with tags, white polo shirt with tipped collar and sleeves, $6.
Vintage-y Damon and Arrow button-down collar pinpoints.
Perfect condition PRL madras long-sleeved shirt. 
Lands End repp necktie.


----------



## drlivingston

Lots and lots of brags...


----------



## Woofa

/\ /\ /\

Really. Twelve hours later and still nothing. Your killing me here. Show us those Dr.L. goods we are used to seeing. I need my fix.


----------



## dstarz

This is a bit of a Kiton brag, I fear:

Recently, and twice in the SAME store, I came upon two Kiton items that are sure to impress:

Yesterday, in the morass of ties, I found a beautiful purple and white striped Kiton, perfect for spring, with the original Needless-Markup tag STILL ATTACHED! They were asking $8.00, since whomever had donated it had cut off the price, and left only the store tag. However, it was buy two get one free; I then found a wonderful Borrelli blue and white striped tie, for $3.00, and a Pronto Uomo, for $3.00. (I know, I know; it was the best of what was left!) Mystifyingly enough, though: The person at the counter, who knows me as a regular, was eager to show me the two, quite ugly, ties they had under the counter for safe keeping: $20 each, a Brioni and a Gucci from the 80's, both horrible, both brought back bad memories! SCORE!

Earlier in the month: 
Thrifting, as we all know, is a hit or miss endeavor; I can go weeks without finding something worthwhile to add to my collection, and my collection is now of such a size that I must be judicious in relation to space. Still&#8230;we ALL have our "Go-To" stores. Last week I "Went-To" one of my favorite haunts: They have a "Designer" rack, where things range from $15-$100, and other rows of just plain clothing. After finding not much of interest in the designer section, I ventured over to make my way through the endless Joseph A. Bank, Men's Warehouse, Vintage Penney's coats and suits. Tucked in the middle of said jackets, my hand brushed against something WONDERFUL. I pulled the sleeve out for closer examination, saw the surgeon's cuffs, recognized it as cashmere, and, honestly, felt my knees buckle a little. When I opened the coat, (Pine Green with the slightest Rust running through the fabric,) and saw the telltale "100% Cashmere on the inside, even before I saw the inevitable "Kiton" label, I began praying that it was my size. Safe to say, it sure was&#8230;I am a 44, it was a 48, but easily tailorable. Then I noticed the hole on the left shoulder: 1/2 the size of a dime. Luckily I know an absolute re-weaving genius here in LA, (Alex's Re-Weaving on Pico) so I had no fear. I took it, and it's $20 price tag to the front desk, where I brought the hole to the attention of the cashier. She said, "Oh. If I had noticed that I wouldn't have put it out for sale. Is $10 too much?" I slammed that tenner on the counter and ran! Now, after $45 in alterations, and $60 for the weaving, I am the proud owner of a VERY nice and VERY expensive coat; haven't worn it once without someone commenting effusively. Plus, with the work put in, I feel that I have saved a lovely work of art. It is the proverbial, win-win!!!!!!!!! HURRAH! Pix to follow&#8230;.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. One thing I need to find is someone who can re-weave and do such repairs. There have been several really nice pieces I've left behind because I didn't think they could be saved.


----------



## Woofa

dstarz,

Great finds. Cant wait to see the pics. Been thrifting for a year here in Dallas and have found lots of great stuff but Kiton is a label I have yet to see in the wild. Very glad that you were able to save it and have it tailored to fit. Keep up the thrifting.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Took the drive of shame today to re-donate the 3/2 sack Southwick three-piece flannel suit I scored a week or so ago. Upon closer inspection, it had moth holes that I had missed. Hate it when that happens, and they were so small and subtle that I almost considered keeping it. But rules are rules--I won't keep or flip anything with moth nibbles. I was glad I stopped by the thrift when I did. I found a to-die-for Pendleton scarf/muffler. Usually, these aren't worth posting, given that they happen with a fair amount of regularity, but this one is different. For one thing, it's a whopping 86 inches by 11 inches. I've never seen a Pendleton scarf this long, not even close. For another, the wool fabric is much thicker than on any Pendleton scarf I've seen. It also has lapped seam edges--never seen that on a Pendleton, either. I've found a fair amount of Pendleton scarves in my time, but this is, I think, the grail Pendleton scarf. It shows no signs of ever having been worn, and it has no moth nibbles whatsoever--and I checked very carefully. And it was senior discount day, so I paid...well, I won't say what I paid. But it was less than a Happy Meal.


----------



## orange fury

That's a beautiful scarf. I've really grown to love stuff from Pendleton recently


----------



## ran23

I got a Harris Tweed today, Scottish wool, 2 button, single vent. Love the leather covered buttons. Pockets were still sewn close? This 40 fits like a trim 38, but I can't tell if it was taken in. Not fully lined, will take it to my seamtress. A nice Navy Blazer 2 button single vent. Had to pass on the 3 button Blazer. this was a consignment shop, not a thrift store, $95 for both.


----------



## 32rollandrock

orange fury said:


> That's a beautiful scarf. I've really grown to love stuff from Pendleton recently


One of these days, I am going to splurge and get a Glacier Park or Beaver State blanket. Before that, I am going to get a High Grade Western blanket coat. This winter, I scored a Pendleton robe in fantastic condition at a thrift in Nevada--the best thing I found for myself the entire year, I think. One of the pockets had come loose in one corner, but it was an easy and cheap fix, and it's the warmest thing ever--and with zero moth nibbles. That's the challenge when it comes to Pendleton. It's really hard to find vintage stuff with no moth damage.

I've said this before, but I find two or three perfect condition Pendleton scarves every year with no signs of having been worn. I've always thought that they were purchased as gifts and the recipient didn't appreciate what they had--too scratchy. Outside of grails like shell Alden, Pendleton scarves are my favorite thing to find in thrift stores. They are cheap, easy to measure, a snap to photograph and there is always someone out there who wants one.


----------



## drlivingston

I left 3 Harris Tweeds on the rack today. I refuse to pay $15 for a HT jacket.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I left 3 Harris Tweeds on the rack today. I refuse to pay $15 for a HT jacket.


Generally a sound strategy. I'm presuming these did not have labels from Andover Shop, Ben Silver or J. Press.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I left 3 Harris Tweeds on the rack today. I refuse to pay $15 for a HT jacket.


Good Lord - where?


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Good Lord - where?


United Thrift in Roebuck. Beautiful with zero noticeable defects. Alas, like 32 sagely mentioned, they were not from one of the notable labels.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> United Thrift in Roebuck. Beautiful with zero noticeable defects. Alas, like 32 sagely mentioned, they were not from one of the notable labels.


I wouldn't pay $15 for a HT, either, at least the way that I shop. They are not uncommon around here at $5, and that's my price point. I never try them on--I am usually so pressed for time that I head straight to the checkout stand and figure it out later. This season, I was pleasantly surprised that a couple actually fit with no alterations, and they have become staples (I love it when that happens). The truth is, HT is, or at least once was, ubiquitous in department stores and independent shops. There's a ton out there. Not all HT is created equal, however--the cut is terrible on some. Modern HT from JAB is a good example. The fabric is terrific, but the shoulders are so absurd as to make the coat not worth wearing.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> I left 3 Harris Tweeds on the rack today. I refuse to pay $15 for a HT jacket.


It must be nice to have that luxury. HT at that price isn't so plentiful in my area.


----------



## dr.butcher

gamma68 said:


> It must be nice to have that luxury. HT at that price isn't so plentiful in my area.


Ditto. I'd be quite happy for $15


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nevermind.


----------



## Duvel

Harris Tweed is the fabric, and great fabric it is. But great fabric does not necessarily make a great jacket. As 32 said, it was cut by many jacket makers, some great and many not so great.


----------



## catside

These days I am mostly visiting the thrifts. Nothing worth to buy and small time flippers added to my usual pro pickers/flippers. Needless to say, they leave nothing my size. Prices around here are starting at 12.99 up to 60 for blazers and there is usually no logic to how they price it but nada for 5. I did pass though a Pendleton wool robe and now I feel bad after reading 32's post. Just did not see myself using it.


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> I wouldn't pay $15 for a HT, either, at least the way that I shop. They are not uncommon around here at $5, and that's my price point.


$5 !

Over here you'd rarely even find a nice tie for that price.
Charity shop prices have really crept up in the past year and now nicer jackets range from $25 - $30 when I convert from pounds.
That's just for non-orphaned suit jackets.

One place I was in today has a lovely tweed jacket that's a reasonable fit on me, but they have it tagged at £35, down from £45. Just because it has a Harrods lapel inside. That's $54 !
I swear it's been there since November, along with another nice Aquascutum tweed jacket. Same crazy prices, no sales.

Anyway, I popped in there this morning and came home with a nice pair of Zanella trousers, which area good fit. £12. That's just over $18.

Even with the trans-Atlantic shipping issue, it works out better for me to buy from Dr. L and Tweedy Don.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> These days I am mostly visiting the thrifts. Nothing worth to buy and small time flippers added to my usual pro pickers/flippers. Needless to say, they leave nothing my size. Prices around here are starting at 12.99 up to 60 for blazers and there is usually no logic to how they price it but nada for 5. I did pass though a Pendleton wool robe and now I feel bad after reading 32's post. Just did not see myself using it.


Don't kick yourself. Odds are that the robe had holes, plus, if you're not going to use it, there's no point in getting it. Tastes vary.

It's gotten tougher around here in the last couple years, but I'm not sure why. I don't blame pickers/flippers--I see very few of them, and when I do, they have carts piled high with discounted stuff that's been in the store for weeks (I don't pretend to understand how they make it work). GW within the past year has started up boutique sections--it used to be all sport coats $5, all shirts $4, all shoes $3, etc.--but there is never anything worth buying unless you like Nautica and Chaps. I do think that employees are skimming in at least one store where I haven't seen any Brooks Brothers for months. BB has never been overly common here, but it has never been so rare in this store. I still find it at other stores in town, generally on a weekly basis. So it's pretty clear, at least to me, that someone at this store is snagging anything and everything with a BB tag before it hits the racks. No one, however, is perfect. I get the feeling that I'm now looking for mistakes--stuff that didn't get skimmed for whatever reason--rather than searching through virgin stock. When I never find shell anymore, I'll know that whoever is skimming has really figured it out.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found a very trad Norman Hilton suit! PERFECT for spring.

Its olive green poplin, 3/2, in excellent shape, hook vent and 43L. Not my size, so it will be offered for sale.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> Found a very trad Norman Hilton suit! PERFECT for spring.
> 
> Its olive green poplin, 3/2, in excellent shape, hook vent and 43L. Not my size, so it will be offered for sale.


opcorn:


----------



## Dr. D

My experiences are similar to 32's: most tweed jackets in my area are under $10, usually $6.99 or $8.99, and can be had for half off if timed correctly. Of course very few of these are Harris (perhaps 5-10%?) - most are Haggar or some other department store brand. I've found that most of the tweeds I see are small sizes, like 36-38 whereas suits and other jackets are usually in the 42-44 range. I have also observed that tweed jackets seem to have been worn harder than other jackets. Many have serious wear or even holes in the linings whereas other jackets and blazers seem to be found in better repair. I have probably thrifted 40-50 sack suits and jackets but have only ever seen one sack Harris tweed and it was really beat to hell.


----------



## Woofa

32,

Here the goodwill are split into Dallas and Fort Worth. The Dallas ones have a central processing location and you can see the racks with the store locations listed. These are good, relatively clean and consistent in pricing. When they have half priced days, I usually spend the entire Saturday hitting as many as possible.
Forth Worth on the other hand seem to be run individually and run the gambit from decent to horrible and pricing is inconsistent. In addition there is a separate brick and mortar GW Boutique but it only carries women's. And finally, one of the FW stores has a boutique inside which has both mens and women's, everything is twice the price as the racks but if there is a consistency to what they choose that goes in, I have been unable to figure it out. Just as likely to see a twenty year old stafford suit for $40 as a somewhat recent Jos bank non signature for that price. Unfortunately I live in FW so get to hit these more often.


----------



## CMDC

Anybody seen this label before or know anything about them? Found a very nice tweed today that will come to the exchange in the coming days but I've never seen this maker before. Sport coat is made in Italy.


----------



## BillyB

I posted this in another similar thread, but thought I'd post here as well.

I was on business in metro Detroit and stopped into a thrift store. Found a brand new Ralph Lauren dress shirt with tags still attached. It had no price.

I walked it up to the counter and asked, "This shirt has no price on it. How much is it?"

They called the manager over. He looked at the shirt and said, "It's a brand new shirt. I can't give it away. How does Two Dollars sound to you?"



Score.


----------



## FLMike

CMDC said:


> Anybody seen this label before or know anything about them? Found a very nice tweed today that will come to the exchange in the coming days but I've never seen this maker before. Sport coat is made in Italy.


I'm still waiting for that J Press tweed you found in January to come to the exchange. Wishful thinking, I realize, as I think it was exactly your (and thus, my) size.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Anybody seen this label before or know anything about them? Found a very nice tweed today that will come to the exchange in the coming days but I've never seen this maker before. Sport coat is made in Italy.


This label is a first for me as well. At any rate, it's a gorgeous pattern.
I am still compiling brags... Will have to break down and post photos soon.


----------



## Monocle

Woofa said:


> 32,
> 
> Here the goodwill are split into Dallas and Fort Worth. The Dallas ones have a central processing location and you can see the racks with the store locations listed. These are good, relatively clean and consistent in pricing. When they have half priced days, I usually spend the entire Saturday hitting as many as possible.
> Forth Worth on the other hand seem to be run individually and run the gambit from decent to horrible and pricing is inconsistent. In addition there is a separate brick and mortar GW Boutique but it only carries women's. And finally, one of the FW stores has a boutique inside which has both mens and women's, everything is twice the price as the racks but if there is a consistency to what they choose that goes in, I have been unable to figure it out. Just as likely to see a twenty year old stafford suit for $40 as a somewhat recent Jos bank non signature for that price. Unfortunately I live in FW so get to hit these more often.


I do enjoy having a chuckle now and again at the "Funky G" - :amazing:


----------



## Monocle

CMDC said:


> Anybody seen this label before or know anything about them? Found a very nice tweed today that will come to the exchange in the coming days but I've never seen this maker before. Sport coat is made in Italy.


If I may say, I have come across, (infrequently though), items made in Asia, that you can tell have been purposely made to appear very "English". But upon further inspection, not. The term "Everytime of England" particularly captured my attention. I hope I am wrong, and I trust your judgement. But I have been almost-fooled a few times by very authentic looking garments with authentic looking sewn labels. In almost every case it was something about the wording on those that finally struck me as odd.


----------



## Duvel

3/2 brown cord sack in excellent shape for $5. My heart went yippee!


----------



## Woofa

Four pairs of cedar shoe trees, three bucks each. A few more relatively small, silk like, squareish items which will get a chance at becoming pocket squares.


----------



## vpkozel

Continuing the - "anyone now this label?" theme.

Anyone know who's label this made for Belk SC might be? The jacket is all silk if that helps at all.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ I believe that this was produced for the European market, especially Anglophile French.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Continuing the - "anyone now this label?" theme.
> 
> Anyone know who's label this made for Belk SC might be? The jacket is all silk if that helps at all.


Probably HS&M.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Picked up this Viyella for J Press shirt at GW for $12! (Sorry for the crappy pic)


----------



## adoucett

Very nice, and certainly worth $12.....

But TWELVE DOLLARS a shirt at GW?? 

I'd go insane


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

adoucett said:


> Very nice, and certainly worth $12.....
> 
> But TWELVE DOLLARS a shirt at GW??
> 
> I'd go insane


Hahaha, I know! I have a "fancy" GW in my neighborhood. It only stocks "nice" things and it's a bit more expensive than most, but I've found some great things in there.


----------



## adoucett

If I'm ever in San Francisco I'd love to check it out


----------



## Woofa

Holiday from work plus half priced day at many thrifts has me up and excited about what the day will bring. Update you tonight.


----------



## Odradek

Found this Emma Willis tie in absolutely top notch condition. Seems as new.

















Two other stores had very nice ties on the rails but were looking for top prices for them.
Asking £35 for Hermes and £15 each for some lovely Fendi ties. None would be what'd I'd wear myself and too pricey to flip.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Found this Emma Willis tie in absolutely top notch condition. Seems as new.


Willis makes great ties! I have a couple of their 50oz. ties and they are definitely a part of my permanent collection. They have the same heft and feel of Drakes for a little more than the price of Tyrwhitt.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Grabbed a herringbone tweed blazer by Uncle Ralph in AMAZING condition today for $4! All of the local thrifts are having sales today. I'll post a photo soon.


----------



## Woofa

Very nice day.

Lots of ties today:








[/URL][/IMG]

Suits:








[/URL][/IMG]

The Samuelsohn is particularly nice and the one I plan to keep. Loro Piana 130s and actually came with the original awesome hangar.







[/URL][/IMG]

This is my second thrifted Samuelsohn and I am quickly becoming a big fan. Also a few belts, some pocket squares which need to be ironed and a beautiful olderr HT:








[/URL][/IMG]

Not perfect at the moment but I am still losing weight, hoping it will end up just right.


----------



## adoucett

I had a long drive coming back from the other side of the state, so I only had a chance to check out one thrift on my way home that was also having a "50% off everything" sale.

I think by the time I got there everything good had been plucked out, so despite this being a store I regularly find lots of great stuff, I came home without any thrift acquisitions.

I did however, have some good Nordstrom Rack, TJMx and Marshall's finds which I'll share in the February Acquisitions thread


----------



## catside

Woolrich fleece lined jacket, it is very cool alas M and probably to exchange when I have time.


----------



## Odradek

catside said:


> Woolrich fleece lined jacket, it is very cool alas M and probably to exchange when I have time.


That's a great find.

Meanwhile....

Assorted ties which might just make the trad grade.









A Thomas Pink tie full of pandas that's definitely not very trad.









And a pair of hardly used Grenson loafers.


----------



## Woofa

Wow, that Grenson label is so mint. I would not even know what to do with myself if I saw a shoe label that nice at a thrift store. I think I spend about half my time in the shoe section trying to hold up the shoes to differing angles of light in an attempt to discern the maker. Of course, I have never seen a Grenson shoe before. I particularly like the look of their Nathan monks. Down here, I see plenty of AE's most with decent uppers but often needing a resole. A few Alden's over the past year and one Church's. Saw my first Nettleton the other day, unfortunately the leather was damaged.

Great find, hope they fit.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone ever heard of LL Bean's Yodel Britches? Ugly, but in the same way that bean boots are ugly. I'm oddly attracted to them . . .


----------



## Odradek

Woofa said:


> Great find, hope they fit.


Half a size too big for me, going by what's printed inside. Haven't tried them on yet, but not really something I'd wear.
The leather is so soft though.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yodel britches? Do you vary the tone by tightening the side tabs? They do look pretty easy to grasp...



Reuben said:


> Anyone ever heard of LL Bean's Yodel Britches? Ugly, but in the same way that bean boots are ugly. I'm oddly attracted to them . . .


----------



## Bama87

Some decent AE MacNeils in brown burnished calf for $4


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That ain't calf, my friend. Congratulations on some pretty spiffy shell cordovan.


----------



## 123abc

Those MacNeils are "decent"!?!?!?? They look like a find I'd do flips over! I NEVER see nice looking shoes thrifting. Why would anyone get rid of those shoes? They look like they're just settling into a beautiful look.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That ain't calf, my friend. Congratulations on some pretty spiffy shell cordovan.


LMAO! I was thinking the same thing. Model 9187... Sweet!


----------



## Woofa

Allright men, we need to organize a thrifting adventure down to Alabama. I mean, I knew that Dr.L. could be counted upon to pull a nice pair of cordovan's or two on a semi regular basis and for a good price but when others who don't even recognize them are pulling them out of thrift stores for under $5!!!
I think a long weekend should be plenty for me to get 6 or 8 pairs which should be enough to last me a lifetime.
(I am kind of assuming that hitting two or three stores, maybe a nice afternoon stroll then a nice dinner should be more than enough time when the streets are literally paved with cordovan...)


----------



## Woofa

Great find Bama87.


----------



## drlivingston

$4 shell cordovan is an outstanding buy. Now, I feel guilty for shelling out the princely sum of $15 yesterday for these plain old AE Fifth Avenues.


----------



## Woofa

Wait, I think I see a puff of dust around the edge of that shoe in the back. Completely unacceptable for $15. Stuff like that would never fly here in Dallas:biggrin:

Please tell me that at least the shoe trees did not come in the shoes and that you laced them up so nicely for the pictures. Oh, and if you tell me the box and bags were off camera but also came with them, I am leaving work right now and getting in my car.


----------



## drlivingston

Relax... No box, bags, or trees. lol (and I did the lacework for the photos). Carry on.


----------



## 32rollandrock

123abc said:


> Those MacNeils are "decent"!?!?!?? They look like a find I'd do flips over! I NEVER see nice looking shoes thrifting. *Why would anyone get rid of those shoes*? They look like they're just settling into a beautiful look.


Because people die and their survivors don't know what else to do with the clothing they left behind. I suspect a pretty fair percentage of my wardrobe was originally owned by people who are now six feet under. Also, people drop stuff off at cobblers or tailors and simply forget to pick them up. Some that stuff also ends up in thrifts.


----------



## Bama87

I saw those on the other part of the internet Dr.L. I would be very happy with those as well. 

Just so happened I was headed to the in-laws for dinner and was running late already so I figured a few more min. wouldn't hurt and stopped by the thrift store on my way home since I hadn't been to that one in a few weeks. I took a look at the shoes, I dont usually in that store because there is only ever about 7-8 pairs and they are def not AE quality, to see if I could find some brown or black lace-up shoes, since I have only one pair of lace-ups in my rotation. This is literally only the third pair of AEs I have seen around here. I literally saw them, picked them up, looked them over, saw the $4 price tag, sat them back down, and walked away (there were only 3 people in the store and none were close to the mens shoes and it was closing time at this point). I was thinking, I just so damn excited to find some good looking, decent quality, clean lace-ups for $4 (who the hell doesnt know what AEs are)........I am missing something. Walked over to look over the pants in my size, took about 2 min max then walked back over and gave them a once over again. Saw a few scuffs and minor scratches but I just couldn't pass them up for $4. I have a pair of AE Berwicks in 9 1/2 and they are a little big, but they are D width. These are the same last, same size, but in B width and lace-up vs loafers so I was confident they would fit. 123abc I can assure you I am very very happy with these.

I say decent because even though the upper looks very good, I would like to replace the soles fairly soon. One of the heels looks like if it flexes one good time or two I might have a problem and something looks to be going on with the welting (? stitching between the upper and sole) where the arch is on both shoes. So that will be $150 more into them with the Prestige Package, might as well get it all done. In the meantime I'll prob clean them up a little (wipe them down inside and out and hit the inside with some lysol), wear them a time or two to make sure they feel good, and then send them off for recrafting for a birthday present for myself.

So in reality, I'll take the yays by far, but my $4 shoes will end up being $154 when all said and done. A $15 brand spanking new pair of AEs, calf or shell, is hard to beat, for me at least, though.


----------



## fred johnson

Odradek said:


> That's a great find.
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> Assorted ties which might just make the trad grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Thomas Pink tie full of pandas that's definitely not very trad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of hardly used Grenson loafers.


IMHO none of those ties would make the "trad" grade. Grensons however should be right there.


----------



## fred johnson

drlivingston said:


> $4 shell cordovan is an outstanding buy. Now, I feel guilty for shelling out the princely sum of $15 yesterday for these plain old AE Fifth Avenues.


Outstanding!


----------



## MythReindeer

Woofa said:


> Wait, I think I see a puff of dust around the edge of that shoe in the back. Completely unacceptable for $15. *Stuff like that would never fly here in Dallas*:biggrin:


The hell you say. :mad2:

Seriously, though, I have found exactly one pair of decent AEs in (approximately) my size and counted myself lucky to pay $20 for them.


----------



## Woofa

Bama,

I do understand and just two things. 

1. Assuming you do the prestige package, you will basically have a brand new pair of cordovan macneils which retail at $650.

2. You can certainly get the soles replaced and even perhaps some minor stitching done at a local cobbler for quite a bit less. I would think Dr. L. could point you in the right direction for this kind of work. If price is a major consideration for you at this time, perhaps a local fix amkes the most sense financially.

You could also put them up on the exchange, even in not great condition, I have no doubt you could get many times your investment. This would allow you to use that profit to get a non cordovan pair in much better condition in exactly your size (which seems like what you are looking for anyway) and also allows someone who really wants the cordovan shoes to buy them and get them recrafted for a fraction of what they would cost new at $650.

Either way, my guess is that those shoes will look awesome when they are shined up. Once again, only decent options when you thrift something made of cordovan.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

If they fit, I would go the recrafting route, but I would go with the $125 package as opposed to the $150. I don't think you need it. Those uppers look fantastic and JAB shoe trees cost $7. The only thing better than shell for $154 is shell for $129.


----------



## CMDC

New heels (about $30) plus Saphir Renovateur (The best $30 you will ever spend) and you're good to go with those. Those are fantastic shoes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> New heels (about $30) plus Saphir Renovateur (The best $30 you will ever spend) and you're good to go with those. Those are fantastic shoes.


Sure about the Saphir? I'd try the Mac method first. Those uppers look pretty darn good to my eye as is.


----------



## Bama87

Yea that last sentence I wrote reads kind of like I would rather have the $15 calfs right now, but I dont and I 100000% understand #1. That is why I plan to head that route (see below). Like you said I could try to find someone local, but at the end of the day, I would much rather send them off to AE and pay the $150 up front now for a basically brand new pair of shoes.

I had a pair of Graysons, I "borrowed" from my dad for a few years, recrafted and gave them back to him on my wedding day. They were beautiful when they came back, not they like werent before but looked brand new all around. Loved those shoes and he said they were one of the first pair of AEs that he had bought, so worth it to me and give them a little face lift for in reality not much money.

I absolutely plan on being selfish with these shoes, because like you said its not everyday one can get a $650 retail pair of shoes for $154. I would have loved if I had paid $30 for them and they had a little less wear, but at the end of the day I am 27 and putting a little money in these at this point, I can see these being a very good investment for me for a long time to come.


----------



## wwilson

Bama87 said:


> Yea that last sentence I wrote reads kind of like I would rather have the $15 calfs right now, but I dont and I 100000% understand #1. That is why I plan to head that route (see below). Like you said I could try to find someone local, but at the end of the day, I would much rather send them off to AE and pay the $150 up front now for a basically brand new pair of shoes.
> 
> I had a pair of Graysons, I "borrowed" from my dad for a few years, recrafted and gave them back to him on my wedding day. They were beautiful when they came back, not they like werent before but looked brand new all around. Loved those shoes and he said they were one of the first pair of AEs that he had bought, so worth it to me and give them a little face lift for in reality not much money.
> 
> I absolutely plan on being selfish with these shoes, because like you said its not everyday one can get a $650 retail pair of shoes for $154. I would have loved if I had paid $30 for them and they had a little less wear, but at the end of the day I am 27 and putting a little money in these at this point, I can see these being a very good investment for me for a long time to come.


Congrats on a great pair of shoes...


----------



## Woofa

Please let us see them whenever they get back from the recrafting process.


----------



## Bama87

Woofa said:


> Please let us see them whenever they get back from the recrafting process.


Will do, though it might be a few weeks.

Thank you everyone for the kind words, letting me be excited, and correcting me on what I have. I am now going to pretend like this is my first ever thrift store purchase.

Kind of funny, I think I have found the secret to thrifting......the whole top half of my outfit yesterday was thrifted: shirt, tie and a half-zip sweater. I guess you have to actually wear your thrifted items to find better items. Man I can't wait till I have a whole thrifted outfit on at the same time, no telling what I will find then ha


----------



## CMDC

32rollandrock said:


> Sure about the Saphir? I'd try the Mac method first. Those uppers look pretty darn good to my eye as is.


For all of my second hand shell, I've Mac Method-ed them and buffed them like crazy. Nothing, though, did what Saphir did to bring the shell back to life. I don't know what's in that stuff, but it's a miracle concoction.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> If they fit, I would go the recrafting route, but I would go with the $125 package as opposed to the $150. I don't think you need it. Those uppers look fantastic and JAB shoe trees cost $7. The only thing better than shell for $154 is shell for $129.


^^This!
Woofa is most correct that I can point you toward a far cheaper option. However, I am very picky when it comes to shell (even $4 shell). Shell is worth the investment to have them restored by people who are familiar with every aspect of the shoes. I have used AE recrafting for shell (never the Prestige service by the way) and have been most pleased. If they were calf, I would tell you that it isn't worth it. My cobbler is probably more than up to the task. I just believe that investment grade shoes are worth the extra expenditure.


----------



## Dr. D

Bama87 said:


>


This patina is what Alden lovers are after when they pay $800+ for cigar shell. It was originally burgundy but those old AE's mellow so well they glow beautifully, congratulations on a great find!

Assuming they fit you well, I would see if there is years worth of polish layered up on them and if so try to remove it with something like Saphir Renomat. Then I would apply either Renovateur or Venetian cream to ensure the shell won't crack once you start flexing them - it may have been several years since they have been stretched out so you do want to be a little careful with them at first. Then use a horsehair brush and buff like crazy. And then buff some more. And when your arms feel like they are burning and about to fall off, buff a few more minutes. After a quick final rub with a soft cloth they will look better than new.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> ^^This!
> Woofa is most correct that I can point you toward a far cheaper option. However, I am very picky when it comes to shell (even $4 shell). Shell is worth the investment to have them restored by people who are familiar with every aspect of the shoes. I have used AE recrafting for shell (never the Prestige service by the way) and have been most pleased. If they were calf, I would tell you that it isn't worth it. My cobbler is probably more than up to the task. I just believe that investment grade shoes are worth the extra expenditure.


Fortunate that the thread has turned this direction because it made me check out the AE recrafting page. I see that they have a $50 refinishing option. I'm wondering if that might be the way to go for a pair of shell MacNeils that I can't seem to get to the gloss I desire. I purchased them secondhand at a good price and they didn't have much wear. I suspect that someone used polish--the luster isn't much different than the $4 pair we've been talking about. Has anyone used AE refinishing for shell and, if so, how did it work out?


----------



## Bama87

Dr. D said:


> This patina is what Alden lovers are after when they pay $800+ for cigar shell. It was originally burgundy but those old AE's mellow so well they glow beautifully, congratulations on a great find!
> 
> Assuming they fit you well, I would see if there is years worth of polish layered up on them and if so try to remove it with something like Saphir Renomat. Then I would apply either Renovateur or Venetian cream to ensure the shell won't crack once you start flexing them - it may have been several years since they have been stretched out so you do want to be a little careful with them at first. Then use a horsehair brush and buff like crazy. And then buff some more. And when your arms feel like they are burning and about to fall off, buff a few more minutes. After a quick final rub with a soft cloth they will look better than new.


That patina is why I was thinking they were the Brown Burnished Calfs and not Burgundy Shell Cordovans. Wayy wayy lighter and look so much different than my Berwick's (calf) in Burgundy, it never even crossed my mind.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bama87 said:


> That patina is why I was thinking they were the Brown Burnished Calfs and not Burgundy Shell Cordovans. Wayy wayy lighter and look so much different than my Berwick's (calf) in Burgundy, it never even crossed my mind.


Beautiful shoes - by your description, I'm guessing it was a Mission Possible store?


----------



## Oldsport

I found a Brooks Brothers, Tan, Cotton, 3/2 roll sports coat in 40S at Goodwill yesterday. Will not need anything except for a dry cleaning. $2.


----------



## Woofa

Well, today was very nice. I can no longer complain about $4 shell when I get $8 Oxxford cashmere:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
I also really like this:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
And a few beautiful madders:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr. D

Worst day ever today. I was taunted mercilessly by the thrift gods with absolutely no payoff.

I started at the jacket rack and found EIGHT great jackets - all suits. But at this store nothing comes with trousers so it's always a hunt. After a few minutes I found seven matching pairs of trousers, but all of them had issues. Starting with a pair of beautiful (but darted) glen plaid Andover Shop suits - one with a moth hole on the vent and the other had a series of small stains on both the sleeves and trousers. Followed by a pair of Brooksease suits that were way too large, a Zegna tan hopsack suit with a nickel-sized dark brown stain on one cuff, and two more Brooks suits that were too big in the shoulders (and darted). 

The eighth was a Golden Fleece brown glen plaid sack.
In perfect condition.
In my size. 
And of course it was the only one that didn't have the matching pants. 

As consolation, I looked through the tie rack and found a nice basic Brooks foulard tie for $2. Except once I get home and examine it closely it is about 62" but not marked as a long. Ugh, I never thought I needed to measure ties at the store but I guess it's time to start.


----------



## Woofa

Interesting RL knockoff seen in the wild today.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not sure I'm digging the Oxxford cashmere. Maybe it's just the way it's hanging, but the gorge looks awfully low, which is to say, irrevocably dated. Sorry.



Woofa said:


> Well, today was very nice. I can no longer complain about $4 shell when I get $8 Oxxford cashmere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> I also really like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> And a few beautiful madders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Woofa

If you want to see something amazing, someone just posted on SF Roy Firestones Oxxford Vicuna overcoat. Thrift of a lifetime. Will have to follow this story.


----------



## catside

32 once said the last word on vicuna in that thread. Will not repeat  (hint: his handle was different and one of the long time members there have it in his signature)


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> 32 once said the last word on vicuna in that thread. Will not repeat  (hint: his handle was different and one of the long time members there have it in his signature)


_(Fornicate) vicuna!! _- Greatest line I have read on TOF. It is part of SF member eazye's signature. lol From the name, I knew that was the handiwork of our own 32RR. Classic!


----------



## Woofa

Found it. 9/28/13.
And by the way, very nice mancave 32RR.


----------



## Natty Beau

Triathlete said:


> I found a Brooks Brothers, Tan, Cotton, 3/2 roll sports coat in 40S at Goodwill yesterday. Will not need anything except for a dry cleaning. $2.


Damn! I thought I had a steal when I found the same thing (patch pockets?) for $7 last summer. You beat me!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Woofa said:


> Found it. 9/28/13.
> And by the way, very nice mancave 32RR.


It's nicer now. I've installed wall-to-wall vicuna carpeting.


----------



## Woofa

I am thinking (never having felt vicuna before) that it might make a nice topping for your pool table instead of felt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Woofa said:


> I am thinking (never having felt vicuna before) that it might make a nice topping for your pool table instead of felt.


Tried that. It clashed with the pool table light salvaged from the Titanic. I've settled on fabrics woven from the membranes of monarch butterfly wings. Great stuff, if a tad fragile. I get it changed quarterly.


----------



## fred johnson

Thrifted Yesterday:
PRL tie, Vintage LLB made in Ireland Shetland. I have only bought LLB Shetlands for the last 2 years and the comparision with the vintage model is truly amazing; saddle shoulders, rool back cuffs, thick and fuzzy. Honestly the quality has really gone down over the years.


----------



## 32rollandrock

fred johnson said:


> Thrifted Yesterday:
> PRL tie, Vintage LLB made in Ireland Shetland. I have only bought LLB Shetlands for the last 2 years and the comparision with the vintage model is truly amazing; saddle shoulders, rool back cuffs, thick and fuzzy. Honestly the quality has really gone down over the years.


Exactly right.

In my estimation, new Shetland sweaters, unless you're willing to spend the money and get them from Andover Shop, O'Connell's or J. Press, simply are not worth buying. The secondary market is filled with quality secondhand sweaters from these makers that cost less than a new made-in-China piece of you-know-what from Bean or RL or the like with necks that stretch out within a season or two and otherwise wear out quickly. I haven't paid more than $30 for a Shetland sweater in years, and my stable is filled with Andover Shop, Ben Silver, O'Connell's, Brooks Brothers and LE from back in the day when they were knit in Scotland and fabulous. I have more Shetland sweaters than I will likely ever need, enough to fill an entire cedar chest, and I'm quite sure that I paid significantly less than $300 for all of them.


----------



## fred johnson

Actually I have quite a few LLB shetlands from the last 2 years and the quality is acceptable for the price and the quantity keeps the wear factor low. I don't pretend however, that I am getting the same superior Shetland as the ones you mentioned and have also supplemented the basic LLB's with better thrifted brands including Brooks & Press. I don't mind the look of the current LLB's with
cords and M1's and loafers/mocs. I reserve the better shetlands for flannels.


----------



## 32rollandrock

fred johnson said:


> Actually I have quite a few LLB shetlands from the last 2 years and *the quality is acceptable for the price* and the quantity keeps the wear factor low. I don't pretend however, that I am getting the same superior Shetland as the ones you mentioned and have also supplemented the basic LLB's with better thrifted brands including Brooks & Press. I don't mind the look of the current LLB's with
> cords and M1's and loafers/mocs. I reserve the better shetlands for flannels.


Fair enough. If it works for you, that's great. But the quality is phenomenal for the price if you keep even a casual eye out. I got a Ben Silver in July for $28 that's indistinguishable from new. Last month, I got an as-new O'Connell's cable knit (close enough) for $35 (I stand corrected on not having paid more than $30 for a sweater--I just checked) from a forum member who threw in two Sulka ties (thanks, CRS)--it was so beautiful Mrs. 32 even said something, and she rarely says anything. The list goes on and on, and I don't go out of my way looking for them. A new Bean sweater goes for $50.

I also have a modern Bean sweater or two (not sure exactly what year they came out), plus some equivalents. They came from thrift stores for $3 or so. I purged a couple months ago by sending most of them off to folks at four or five (however many I could stuff in a box) for $20 or so. They weren't all Shetland. There was also cashmere and regular old lambswool and at least one alpaca. It's just that I see so many sweaters at thrift stores that it's hard to get my head around ever buying a new one. Plus, I've been purging a lot of stuff this winter, so I'm in a less-is-more mode.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> It's nicer now. I've installed wall-to-wall vicuna carpeting.


I can't imaging Peanut and Stinky being cool with fur carpet. :biggrin:


----------



## wwilson

32rollandrock said:


> It's just that I see so many sweaters at thrift stores that it's hard to get my head around ever buying a new one.


Sweaters are rare here in UCLA(Upper Corner of Lower Alabama)...everyone wears hoodies and North Face/Fratagonia. I see about 4-5 per store if lucky.


----------



## 32rollandrock

wwilson said:


> Sweaters are rare here in UCLA(Upper Corner of Lower Alabama)...everyone wears hoodies and North Face/Fratagonia. I see about 4-5 per store if lucky.


Hmmm. That might explain why, when I offered the Box-O-Sweaters, they ended up in southern climes.


----------



## WillBarrett

wwilson said:


> Sweaters are rare here in UCLA(Upper Corner of Lower Alabama)...everyone wears hoodies and North Face/Fratagonia. I see about 4-5 per store if lucky.


Come up to Birmingham sometime - as the Doc can testify, things are pretty solid around here.


----------



## Monocle

Minor brag today. I'll post a full pic later when I get it pressed.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> *Minor* brag today. I'll post a full pic later when I get it pressed.


You and I have different definitions of "minor".


----------



## Odradek

Monocle said:


> Minor brag today. I'll post a full pic later when I get it pressed.


Found one once, in a similar very large size.
Sold it on eBay to a German Kiton dealer for about 5 times what I paid.


----------



## Monocle

This one is marked a EU 56 which would normally be right about in my range. But it is fitting like a 42.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sounds like it is fitting like it should be in Orgetorix's closet!


----------



## Woofa

Awesome find. And with having never even seen a Kiton label after a year and I would conservatively estimate 600 to 800 thrift store stops, many in your neck of the woods. Truly a great find.
Maybe if I buy you a cup of Trad Joe, you will let me see it up close or dare I say...dare, dare...touch it?
Funny, I happen to wear a 42. just saying...


----------



## catside

I am sure it fits like a 43 !!!, and I have 46 similar stuff to trade


----------



## vpkozel

Couple of cool Christmas ties and another one from a local maker. All $1 each.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Suede, wool-lined sportcoat with flap breast pocket. Only $1.99. Anyone recognize the name Gordon Ford? It doesn't sound familiar to me.



An Andover Shop necktie, a first for me and an unusual find in the middle of Ohio. Only a dollar more than the sportcoat.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Suede, wool-lined sportcoat with flap breast pocket. Only $1.99. Anyone recognize the name Gordon Ford? It doesn't sound familiar to me.


An Etsy seller posted some information about Gordon Ford with this listing: https://www.etsy.com/listing/105513214/1950s-mens-green-shorts-by-gordon-ford


----------



## gamma68

Too many blues to mention, but a few modest brags:





The Pringle is a dark heathered charcoal with saddle shoulders. Is there precedent in Ivy Style for a sweater in this color?


----------



## Oldsport

Picked up an H. Freeman and Sons, Hopsack Blue Blazer today, $15. In addition, I couldn't pass on a new RLP, light Blue, Pique Polo Shirt, new, $10. All for a good hospital cause.


----------



## Woofa

A very nice day:







[/URL[/IMG]
A few firsts including my first golden fleece (double breasted), my first Aquascutum suit, also my first Andover tie, and my first Seigo numbered tie. (I apologize the Oxxford was from the other day.)


----------



## Duvel

Excellent stuff, gamma. I love what I can see of that Hathaway shirt. As for the sweater color, who cares. It looks like a great sweater nonetheless. FWIW, I watched Metropolitan last night and the character Nick, one of the preppy society guys, wears a dark crewneck.



gamma68 said:


> Too many blues to mention, but a few modest brags:
> 
> The Pringle is a dark heathered charcoal with saddle shoulders. Is there precedent in Ivy Style for a sweater in this color?


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a sweet VV tie with the tags still attached yesterday - nice cigar/mojito motif.

Also saw a couple of shetlands from a Bham/Nashville store - unsure if they'd flip but thinking of grabbing them.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Came across 3 "Heritage Viyella" shirts by "Black Brown", 90 cotton 10 wool. I picked one up.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> An Etsy seller posted some information about Gordon Ford with this listing: https://www.etsy.com/listing/105513214/1950s-mens-green-shorts-by-gordon-ford


Thank you very much Gamma! I had wondered if it was related to Gordon of Philadelphia, which I am familiar with. Very interesting.


----------



## Monocle

So, yesterday I was barrelling through the mid-cities between Ft. Worth and Dallas, and I decided to stop in at A GW that is typically quite spare in tradly items, and "ANY" items for that matter. This trip was no exception. But one item was rather interesting and I wondered if there was any interest out there? A wool topcoat with peak lapels AND ticket pocket. A custom coat from Pogues in Cincinnatti. Notably the "Mr. Pogue" shop. I didn't buy it, but I did find it an oddity (for me). It was 1960's based on the Union tag, and didn't appear to have any moth damage. A grayish green wool. Anyway, anyone out there musing near the Industrial Ave Super Store, it's hanging among the mens' jackets at the south end of the store. Probably a size 40 - 42. I just have too many topcoats on my racks already.


----------



## vpkozel

Went down to our beach place near Charleston to do some things and also hit the GW there - which once again did not disappoint. 2 Oxxford suits in great condition, alas they are too big for me (42 and 44 R) so they are headed to the exchange. Also grabbed a bunch of J Hilburn shirts.

Most importantly for me however was that I was able to get decent SC that will fit my son. He is 12 and the other day asked me if he felt like he needed to add a grey or tan SC to his blue one so that he can match them to different pants. I was also able to score him some Bill's Khakis, although he may not be able to wear them for a few months.


----------



## Monocle

The aforementioned cashmere Kiton all dolled up. It has rather short sleeves compared to overall dimensions, but quite nice nonetheless. Surgeon cuffs and a nice hand. had to send it up to the Bay. I have no idea what interest older Kiton garners, but I will see.


----------



## catside

Looks ridiculous (in a good way!). PM me a link to the auction. I will be watching.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
I was going to say this the other day on the exchange, but your photos and presentations (not to mention the goods) are very nice. I'm jealous. My guess is that Kiton will fetch at least $200. Good work.


----------



## Monocle

Thanks 32. It is all very low-tech I assure you. But am getting some good light in this overcast nastiness we are having here in TX.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> Thanks 32. It is all very low-tech I assure you. But am getting some good light in this overcast nastiness we are having here in TX.


Lots of sun here. Also five degrees.


----------



## drlivingston

It has been an exceedingly fun day at the thrifts here in B'ham! Lots of goodies!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I found a very nice Hickey Freeman suit that appears to be like new. In the pocket is the label with customer's name and the date this suit was from 1985. There are a couple of interesting things about it. It has some shoulder padding, but not too much especially considering it was the 80's! Also, it has no belt loops, so I thought maybe someone was a purist about suspenders/braces. But, there is also no buttons for braces. I don't think there was a time in the 80's when no belt was the style?


----------



## Natty Beau

Nobleprofessor said:


> I found a very nice Hickey Freeman suit that appears to be like new. In the pocket is the label with customer's name and the date this suit was from 1985. There are a couple of interesting things about it. It has some shoulder padding, but not too much especially considering it was the 80's! Also, it has no belt loops, so I thought maybe someone was a purist about suspenders/braces. But, there is also no buttons for braces. I don't think there was a time in the 80's when no belt was the style?


Are there side adjustors?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Natty Beau said:


> Are there side adjustors?


No, none.


----------



## drlivingston

Hickey Freeman and Sansabelt are owned by the same company.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Hickey Freeman and Sansabelt are owned by the same company.


HA! Well, the pants have those sort of grippy lines around the waist. I can't remember if there is a name. Here is what I am talking about:



Also, its a 40R (I think -- it measures as a 40R), so if anyone needs a super nice vintage '85 Hickey Freeman classic navy pinstripe in 40R it is going to be available.


----------



## drlivingston

Here you go, Woofa! This is today's abbreviated haul (damn weather). All true thrift store purchases except for last picture. This is just some of the stuff. There is much more not pictured. (wife is NOT happy)

First up, a selection of New Carrot & Gibbs bows



New R. Hanauer bows


New Martin Dingman bows



New Martin Dingman emblematic ties


A ton of new Robert Talbott mainline, Carmel, and Hand Sewn


New Robert Talbott Best of Class ties


Various new ties from Breuer, Cantini, Seaward & Stearn, Drakes, Atkinson's Royal Poplin, etc.


Close to 100 new pairs of Bill's Khakis in all sizes and materials


And, of course, Bill's cords


A selection of new pants from Majer (Sea Island cotton and 120's wool), Loro Piana for Normandy & Monroe, Southwick, Oxxford, etc.


Also from the same thrift store some almost new / new stuff:
Class of 64 cardigan, AE PAs, BB pincord suit, Canali SC, Gitman Bros gingham SS sport shirts (NWT), ties from PRL, Canali, and C. Tyrwhitt


A quick stop by Marshalls a few miles away yielded:
new PRL patchpocket seersucker and ivory double breasted SCs, new PRL dress shirts ($10 each), a few BB and Ike Behar bows, and a BB leather & tartan brief case / messenger bag


----------



## colorvision

That is truly unbelievable. Have you ever had a better thrifting day?


----------



## Pentheos

Damn. Damn. Damn.


----------



## drlivingston

colorvision said:


> That is truly unbelievable. Have you ever had a better thrifting day?


Absolutely... but this is definitely in the top 5.


----------



## vpkozel

Awesome haul, good sir! I think you need to start selling that stuff to us as quickly as possible. You know, just to keep the wife happy and all....


----------



## Christophe

Holy cannoli Dr L! That's more than I've ever found in total. 

(Any chance there are Bill's pants in size 30?


----------



## Duvel

I'll take some 35s or 36s, please. Thanks.



Christophe said:


> Holy cannoli Dr L! That's more than I've ever found in total.
> 
> (Any chance there are Bill's pants in size 30?


----------



## CMDC

Your wife is a very, very, very good woman.


----------



## sskim3

Man I miss epic dr L hauls!!!!! This is great stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> I'll take some 35s or 36s, please. Thanks.


37, 37, please please please!


----------



## Bama87

drlivingston said:


> Absolutely... but this is definitely in the top 5.


Wow.......


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Absolutely... but this is definitely in the top 5.


Nice brags. Are any items headed to the Thrift Exchange? Or are they going to EBay?


----------



## Odradek

That Brooks Brothers briefcase is excellent.
This almost, but not quite, surpasses your monster, brand new tie haul from last year.


----------



## Woofa

Truly an epic haul worthy of DrL. 
Just when I go thinking that I have found some really great stuff and start to get that chip on my shoulder, here comes DrL. with a hundred pairs of Bills NWT to knock it off again. 
In my mind, I see DrL. as Robert Conrad in those old Eveready battery commercials daring us to knock the proverbial "thrifting" battery from his shoulder and knowing that none of us is man enough to do it.
Truly you give the rest of us something to attain to.

Also, I now confirm my suspicion that DrL. is indeed the notorious tie smuggler who is responsible for the lack of ties currently plaguing Greek officials in another thread.


----------



## Reuben

Rarely seen archival image of DrLivingston:


----------



## Orgetorix

WOOOOOW, Doc! That's incredible. Presumably old stock from the same store that donated all those ties last year?


----------



## Shaver

Dr L, just between you and I... you're stealing this stuff aren't you?


----------



## adoucett

I am once again left without words.... I think it would be far more cost effective for me to regularly buy plane tickets to reach your thrifting destinations than to ever bother thrifting again where I live.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Absolutely... but this is definitely in the top 5.


What kind of thrift stores have 100 pairs of Bill's Khakis?


----------



## Duvel

Really great ones?



Nobleprofessor said:


> What kind of thrift stores have 100 pairs of Bill's Khakis?


----------



## drlivingston

Shaver said:


> Dr L, just between you and I... you're stealing this stuff aren't you?


Considering what I pay for things, a case could certainly be made for that.


----------



## catside

LOL Great image of the good doctor up there by reuben. When I was in the army there was this guy who would sell stuff that fell from trucks. Always odd stuff like Benz headlights for 20 different model years and such. Just saying


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. L

Your mailbox is full. Can't imagine why.l


----------



## Monocle

The "L" is for "Legend" - and this does absolutely NOTHING for those of us having a hard time managing their thrifting habits. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## BenjaminY

Hi all, I have followed this thread for awhile, but had to join so I could brag about my recent find. While running through the racks at the local SA, I saw something on the floor, a little dust covered, I picked it up and put it back on the hanger only to discover a peak lapel Kiton tuxedo. it fits, I figure it's a little karma gift. That is my brag.


----------



## bigwordprof

We need pics!


----------



## Odradek

One local shop was doing a tie clearout yesterday, and even though the selection wasn't great, I did find this one by Holland & Holland, who seemingly are more famous for their guns.

















Then this morning a I stumbled across a Brooks Brothers 100% Camel Hair sports coat. Perfect condition, and sadly a little large for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. 40R, and very, very soft.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Really great ones?


Certainly. Maybe I need to shop in bigger City Thrift stores. I almost never find things that are new with tags. Everyone once in a while, but nothing like this. I have shopped in OKC, and Dallas and Houston, but even in those big cities, I rarely found new items and certainly not some as desirable as Bill's Khakis.

The closest thing I have ever come was finding a huge load of new with tags items was when the Salvation Army got in a bunch of T-shirts with the Chihuahua on the them that said Yo Quiero Taco Bell.  I bought one for my dad for Father's day as a joke. He mows the lawn in it and thinks its hilarious. That is actually really sad how pitiful that is.


----------



## Bama87

Saw this on the back of a tie today, thought it was kind of funny:


Nice of them to give fashion advise on the back of a tie. Wish more ties had that on them.


----------



## ran23

I have an old Webley tie from my youth, just like that label.


----------



## DLW

Stumbled across this coat and wonder if anyone is familiar with the vintage label, Mayfield 4* Clothes. As well, is anyone able to shed light on Weingarten's?


----------



## Woofa

Blues. Snow and ice in Dallas. I was supposed to be out heading into Dallas for half priced clothing day at Goodwill. Not going to happen at least for the next few hours, roads are horrible. Get you an update later.


----------



## ATL

Thought you guys might dig this 60s Kuppenheimer. Great detailing. Full canvas. 40 R.



Awesome buttons:



Throat latch:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ATL said:


> Thought you guys might dig this 60s Kuppenheimer. Great detailing. Full canvas. 40 R.
> 
> Awesome buttons:
> 
> Throat latch:


I see Kuppenheimer stuff all the time. The only ones I have paid attention to are the Harris Tweeds. Should I be looking more closely or buying Kuppenheimer for resale?


----------



## adoucett

Just when I thought I had struck out at two different stores, I came across a small trove of J.Press tweeds! This is in a store where nothing J.Press usually ever turns up.

The Blues first: there was also a J.Press and Eljos sack navy blazer but they were well worn...not in good enough condition to consider selling here sadly. One of the tweeds also suffered this fate as well. What is odd is that there seemed to be two different lots of jackets that MUST have been from the same owner (all same vintage and makers) but two very different sizes. The sleeves on the blazers were like 3.5 inches longer than the smaller jackets 

On the good side of things, came home with 2 J.Press 3/2 tweeds in great condition as well as a vintage Brooks 3/2 tweed. 

Will probably list them on the exchange as they are all slightly too big for me... So if you are around a 40-42R you might wish to check the exchange when I post them 

Photos to be posted soon.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> *I see Kuppenheimer stuff all the time.* The only ones I have paid attention to are the Harris Tweeds. Should I be looking more closely or buying Kuppenheimer for resale?


You just answered your own question. If doubt remains, check eBay completed listings. That's the best source.


----------



## vpkozel

Hit one of the nice little thrifts around here, which is having their season changeover sale. These are nothing special, but the total for an all wool tweed, french blue must iron JAB, and College Hall silk emblematic (including the SC hanger) was $1.00. The total was actually $1.02, but the nice lady let me slide on the pennies, lol


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I haven't been thrifting in a while, but scored a few good items the other day:

A vintage Lacoste Barracuta (needs a little cleaning, but nice)



A super nice Trench Coat with all the real deal trench coat features 40R. It's a Botany 500. It must have been when Botany 500 actually made quality stuff.



A Tallia Suit in the nicest softest Glen plaid. I know there are mixed reviews about Tallia, but this one must be one of the top of the line versions:



A Woolrich shirt XL (but it's cotton not wool). Super soft feels like the old LL Bean Chamois shirts:



And (not so trad) 7 or 8 Zegna Long Sleeve Sport shirts


----------



## ATL

Nobleprofessor said:


> I see Kuppenheimer stuff all the time. The only ones I have paid attention to are the Harris Tweeds. Should I be looking more closely or buying Kuppenheimer for resale?


Full canvas, awesome pattern with insane attention to pattern-matching detail, unique buttons, perfect condition .... I'm pretty sure it will sell well.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This was an interesting find.

Three shirts that are made by companies that made/make trad items, but these are not 100% trad in style:

Aquascutum Dress shirt 17.5 35 point collar WITH french cuffs!



Robert Talbott 18-36 (I can't remember what this collar is called)



Gitman Bros Point Collar 18.5 36


----------



## Oldsport

NWT, BB #1 Repp Tie. Original tag listed a price of $42.50, so I'm not exactly what tear that may indicate. Paid $7.00.


----------



## adoucett

Triathlete said:


> NWT, BB #1 Repp Tie. Original tag listed a price of $42.50, so I'm not exactly what tear that may indicate. Paid $7.00.


Does the tag look somewhat dated? I've seen lower priced tags on some ties, and when I adjust for inflation, I can sort of reverse-engineer the year they are from.

Since the design of BB#1 hasn't really changed much in a few decades, it could be hard to tell how long it has been sitting in a closet. Is it a "Makers" label?

Just as an example, $42.50 in 1992 is approximately $70 in 2015

If it is a "346" edition, then those are usually priced around just under $50 new.


----------



## Oldsport

The tag is definitely dated. It is BB Makers labeled. Not "346". I bought it at a shop in Bryn Mawr, PA, part of the Philadelphia 'Main Aline' area.


----------



## Woofa

So, I finally got out in the afternoon. Hit a few stores. Not much to brag about but I did find this nice Samuelsohn:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Seems to be fully canvassed, ticket pocket, surgeons cuffs. No tags in any of the pockets. Fits so I am happy with the day.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Yep, not much to brag about. Ahem.


----------



## Woofa

I must admit to being spoiled here in DFW. Not quite the level of stuff guys are pulling on SF and of course DRL is in a class by himself but outside of those, thrifting here is very solid. If selling was not so much of a pain, I would be buying a lot more stuff, especially on half priced days. Well, maybe one day as my pictures get better and when I get a real computer as opposed to the kindle I now post from. 
For now, SPOO only takes high level stuff in very good condition. I get some stuff for my closet and leave quite a bit on the shelves. In the future, maybe by myself or with a local reseller that I don't have to ship to, who knows...


----------



## Duvel

So ti's all about the flip? Or would that be, IABTF? My first impression of this thread was that it was about finding some treasure here and there for one's closet. Or, FSTH&TFOC. I have to admit that hearing about flipping the occassional department store castoff is not all that sexy, but hey, if one can make some pocket change (OCMSPC), to each his own (TEHO).


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> So ti's all about the flip? Or would that be, IABTF? My first impression of this thread was that it was about finding some treasure here and there for one's closet. Or, FSTH&TFOC. I have to admit that hearing about flipping the occassional department store castoff is not all that sexy, but hey, if one can make some pocket change (OCMSPC), to each his own (TEHO).


You are correct, to an extent. It is not ALL about the flip. However, the practice has allowed me to have closets full of personal items that were paid for with flipping proceeds. Many people on this thread only thrift for personal wardrobe items. They offer to proxy if they find something of trad value. A thrift store brag is simply what it is... a thrift store brag. This thread is for people to post their awesome finds regardless of their intent for the garments. Just my two cents... or would that be JMTC?


----------



## Woofa

I just wanted to jump in as maybe there was some confusion as I read Duvel's note. SPOOPOKER is a big reseller on SF and who I am currently sending my stuff to. It was not some odd abbreviation. Sorry Duvel if I was unclear.


----------



## Duvel

Ah, I see. Or, AIS. 



Woofa said:


> I just wanted to jump in as maybe there was some confusion as I read Duvel's note. SPOOPOKER is a big reseller on SF and who I am currently sending my stuff to. It was not some odd abbreviation. Sorry Duvel if I was unclear.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Ah, I see. Or, AIS.


AFAIK INATF OALISNB. ITE, WIIWLTW WABAAAFP.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> You are correct, to an extent. It is not ALL about the flip. However, the practice has allowed me to have closets full of personal items that were paid for with flipping proceeds. Many people on this thread only thrift for personal wardrobe items. They offer to proxy if they find something of trad value. A thrift store brag is simply what it is... a thrift store brag. This thread is for people to post their awesome finds regardless of their intent for the garments. Just my two cents... or would that be JMTC?


Dr. L,

your mailbox is full!


----------



## NJDapper

I just got back from the Thrift yesterday and picked up an awesome brooks brother blazer. After I got it home I decided it doesn't fit the way I want it to so if anyone is interested let me know. 44R Shetland Tweed...


----------



## NJDapper

PS: I now have the Thrift Bug...


----------



## Duvel

Photos? Measurements? Thanks.



NJDapper said:


> I just got back from the Thrift yesterday and picked up an awesome brooks brother blazer. After I got it home I decided it doesn't fit the way I want it to so if anyone is interested let me know. 44R Shetland Tweed...


----------



## NJDapper

PM Sent


----------



## Bama87

Anyone know of good thrifting around the Nashville, TN area?


----------



## Monocle

Corbin black watch flannel trousers in my size! Yay!

Giant "L" shaped tear in the wool when I grab them off the rack.. Boo!!


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bama87 said:


> Anyone know of good thrifting around the Nashville, TN area?


Try going to thrift stores.

That might sound flip, but it is true. In my experience, there is rarely a "good" thrift store or a "bad" thrift store, no matter the city. There are simply thrift stores. Whether you find stuff is a matter of luck and persistence. Even GW, where a lot of stuff that was once on shelves for practically nothing is now auctioned online, is still worth visiting. You know, or at least should know, more about clothing than the people who work in any given thrift store. That's why I recently scored a pair of gorgeous vintage shell Imperials for $3. I know what shell is; the folks who work in thrift stores just see a pair of old leather shoes. Same thing with RL Aztec sweaters. All they see is an ugly made-in-China sweater worth $2; I see a $200 bill. The thrift store worker sees a Turnbull and Asser shirt with gross yellow perspiration stains around the collar and under the armpits that's worth 75 cents as a rag; I see a shirt that will look sparkling new with the tried-and-true secret thrifter's cleaning method. And so on.

The thing is, no one can know everything there is to know about clothing, and all kinds of clothing shows up in thrift stores, so bargains will always be out there, even if the staff is skimming (I'm convinced it's happening here at one store) and even if they have a boutique section where the nice stuff is supposed to be sold at ridiculous prices. It may be true that some stores are better than others, but drive past a thrift store at your own peril because you never know what's inside. How many times have we seen something fantastic posted and the poster starting the tale with "I never go to this place because there's never anything there, but today I stopped in and..." Lastly, if someone really does know of a place they believe is a red-hot thrift store, they will never tell you about it. It's like asking a bass fisherman to tell you where the lunkers are hiding.

Good luck.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Try going to thrift stores.
> 
> That might sound flip, but it is true. In my experience, there is rarely a "good" thrift store or a "bad" thrift store, no matter the city. There are simply thrift stores. Whether you find stuff is a matter of luck and persistence. Even GW, where a lot of stuff that was once on shelves for practically nothing is now auctioned online, is still worth visiting. You know, or at least should know, more about clothing than the people who work in any given thrift store. That's why I recently scored a pair of gorgeous vintage shell Imperials for $3. I know what shell is; the folks who work in thrift stores just see a pair of old leather shoes. Same thing with RL Aztec sweaters. All they see is an ugly made-in-China sweater worth $2; I see a $200 bill. The thrift store worker sees a Turnbull and Asser shirt with gross yellow perspiration stains around the collar and under the armpits that's worth 75 cents as a rag; I see a shirt that will look sparkling new with the tried-and-true secret thrifter's cleaning method. And so on.
> 
> The thing is, no one can know everything there is to know about clothing, and all kinds of clothing shows up in thrift stores, so bargains will always be out there, even if the staff is skimming (I'm convinced it's happening here at one store) and even if they have a boutique section where the nice stuff is supposed to be sold at ridiculous prices. It may be true that some stores are better than others, but drive past a thrift store at your own peril because you never know what's inside. How many times have we seen something fantastic posted and the poster starting the tale with "I never go to this place because there's never anything there, but today I stopped in and..." Lastly, if someone really does know of a place they believe is a red-hot thrift store, they will never tell you about it. It's like asking a bass fisherman to tell you where the lunkers are hiding.
> 
> Good luck.


Im not ashamed to admit that I don't know what RL Aztec Sweaters are. I also don't know the secret thrifters cleaning method!


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Anyone know of good thrifting around the Nashville, TN area?


Send a PM here or on TOF to member name Takai.


----------



## Bama87

32rollandrock said:


> Lastly, if someone really does know of a place they believe is a red-hot thrift store, they will never tell you about it. It's like asking a bass fisherman to tell you where the lunkers are hiding.
> 
> Good luck.


Yea I figured as much but never hurts to ask. Maybe someone would give my the heads up on the honey hole from 2 years ago. Not all the way dried up, but not producing like it once was.

Thanks Dr.L will do.

I have one store I wanted to visit. Probably just find a few on the map and check them out.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Send a PM here or on TOF to member name Takai.


DR. L, Your mailbox is still full!


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you don't know already, there's a cell phone app called Thrift Buddy that tells the locations of all thrift stores in your vicinity. Pretty cool.

I travel to Nevada once or twice a year and have always had incredible luck at a certain thrift store in that town. Indeed, as I write this, I'm wearing a fabulous Pendleton robe I found there during my last visit in December. One of my best finds of the year. Notice that I'm not mentioning the name of the store or even the town where it's at. Call me old school.:devil:



Bama87 said:


> Yea I figured as much but never hurts to ask. Maybe someone would give my the heads up on the honey hole from 2 years ago. Not all the way dried up, but not producing like it once was.
> 
> Thanks Dr.L will do.
> 
> I have one store I wanted to visit. Probably just find a few on the map and check them out.


----------



## Bama87

Haha thanks for the heads up on that app will defiantly check it out, you sly guy you.


----------



## drlivingston

Booyah!


----------



## adoucett

Is that a Zegna made tie, Dr L?


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> If you don't know already, there's a cell phone app called Thrift Buddy that tells the locations of all thrift stores in your vicinity. Pretty cool.
> 
> I travel to Nevada once or twice a year and have always had incredible luck at a certain thrift store in that town. Indeed, as I write this, I'm wearing a fabulous Pendleton robe I found there during my last visit in December. One of my best finds of the year. Notice that I'm not mentioning the name of the store or even the town where it's at. Call me old school.:devil:


Will you at least share the tried and true method to remove perspiration stains? Preesh.


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Is that a Zegna made tie, Dr L?


Affirmative.


----------



## gamma68

vpkozel said:


> Will you at least share the tried and true method to remove perspiration stains? Preesh.


The process isn't as "secretive" as one might lead you to believe. Learn how to do it here.


----------



## Woofa

Thriftbuddy, downloading it now. Thanks.
Quindici. Just looked them up. Beautiful. 
Learn new things on this site everyday. By the way DRL, just bid on one of your auctions.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> The process isn't as "secretive" as one might lead you to believe. Learn how to do it here.


This recipe should really be a sticky. It gets asked about not infrequently.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Try going to thrift stores.
> 
> That might sound flip, but it is true. In my experience, there is rarely a "good" thrift store or a "bad" thrift store, no matter the city. There are simply thrift stores. Whether you find stuff is a matter of luck and persistence. Even GW, where a lot of stuff that was once on shelves for practically nothing is now auctioned online, is still worth visiting. You know, or at least should know, more about clothing than the people who work in any given thrift store. That's why I recently scored a pair of gorgeous vintage shell Imperials for $3. I know what shell is; the folks who work in thrift stores just see a pair of old leather shoes. Same thing with RL Aztec sweaters. All they see is an ugly made-in-China sweater worth $2; I see a $200 bill. The thrift store worker sees a Turnbull and Asser shirt with gross yellow perspiration stains around the collar and under the armpits that's worth 75 cents as a rag; I see a shirt that will look sparkling new with the tried-and-true secret thrifter's cleaning method. And so on.
> 
> The thing is, no one can know everything there is to know about clothing, and all kinds of clothing shows up in thrift stores, so bargains will always be out there, even if the staff is skimming (I'm convinced it's happening here at one store) and even if they have a boutique section where the nice stuff is supposed to be sold at ridiculous prices. It may be true that some stores are better than others, but drive past a thrift store at your own peril because you never know what's inside. How many times have we seen something fantastic posted and the poster starting the tale with "I never go to this place because there's never anything there, but today I stopped in and..." Lastly, if someone really does know of a place they believe is a red-hot thrift store, they will never tell you about it. It's like asking a bass fisherman to tell you where the lunkers are hiding.
> 
> Good luck.


I agree that persistence and luck are key. But, there are better and worse thrift stores. For example, in Wichita, we have 5 DAV stores. Each of them is run differently. They all have 1/2 price days based on the color of the tag. A couple of them are clean well organized and well staffed. At two of them, the items that don't sell for half are set aside and eventually make it into a $1 or .50 per item bin. At the others, if an item doesn't sell for 1/2 price, it just stays around. They don't mark it down. It just hangs around until it goes on 1/2 price again. There is a very nice cashmere overcoat that is priced at $100. It not a big name brand. Just a nice coat. I see it all the time. I check the price and laugh Everytime. It has been there since at least Dec 2012. My point is some stores rotate their stock. They get rid of old stuff. My point is there is a lot of luck in finding great items, but there are stores that are better than others.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> The process isn't as "secretive" as one might lead you to believe. Learn how to do it here.


I will try it. I have a better tip for ring around the collar. Use shampoo -- any shampoo. Seriously. Scrub it in with a toothbrush. Rinse with hydrogen peroxide. Then rinse with water. Launder as normal. It has never failed. Pit stains are a different story. I'll try your method on those.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> I will try it. I have a better tip for ring around the collar. Use shampoo -- any shampoo. Seriously. Scrub it in with a toothbrush. Rinse with hydrogen peroxide. Then rinse with water. Launder as normal. It has never failed. Pit stains are a different story. I'll try your method on those.


I will try this method on a shirt that has a particularly stubborn ring. I've been too lazy to use the full Oxy-Clean method on it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dr. D

The SF oxiclean method just plain works. I have done it over 20 times now and the results are nothing short of amazing.

But be aware of two things:
1. Vinegar will etch mother of pearl buttons
2. Be sure to wear gloves - ultra concentrated oxiclean will destroy your hands


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> The SF oxiclean method just plain works. I have done it over 20 times now and the results are nothing short of amazing.
> 
> But be aware of two things:
> 1. Vinegar will etch mother of pearl buttons
> 2. *Be sure to wear gloves - ultra concentrated oxiclean will destroy your hands*


That's why I have Mrs. 32 do it.

Also, some say it makes no difference, but I don't mix colors anymore since ruining a Purple Label polo shirt that ended up looking somewhat tie dyed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You're right that not all stores are created equal. But you seem to visit the lousy DAV store often enough to know what's going on there (which is good practice). Just sayin'.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I agree that persistence and luck are key. But, there are better and worse thrift stores. For example, in Wichita, we have 5 DAV stores. Each of them is run differently. They all have 1/2 price days based on the color of the tag. A couple of them are clean well organized and well staffed. At two of them, the items that don't sell for half are set aside and eventually make it into a $1 or .50 per item bin. At the others, if an item doesn't sell for 1/2 price, it just stays around. They don't mark it down. It just hangs around until it goes on 1/2 price again. There is a very nice cashmere overcoat that is priced at $100. It not a big name brand. Just a nice coat. I see it all the time. I check the price and laugh Everytime. It has been there since at least Dec 2012. My point is some stores rotate their stock. They get rid of old stuff. My point is there is a lot of luck in finding great items, but there are stores that are better than others.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> You're right that not all stores are created equal. But you seem to visit the lousy DAV store often enough to know what's going on there (which is good practice). Just sayin'.


Yes, you are right.   I do go there and then I get irritated every time. I try to lower my expectations, but it is irritating. You are also right that it is good practice to keep going back. After several worthless trips, I found a like new pair of Alden Chukkas.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
Can't remember how many times, just when I'm about to give up on a place, it yields a treasure.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice Ralph Lauren for American Living Barn Jacket. I don't know when ralph did this for JCP but he hit it out of the park, sort of a quilted Beaufort, warm, roomy and comfortable. I shall delay my purchase of a new Barbour for awhile.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ 2008-2011


----------



## NJDapper

Thanks for the cleaning tips. I have been trying to get some stains out of a couple of shirts with no luck.


----------



## wwilson

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Can't remember how many times, just when I'm about to give up on a place, it yields a treasure.


Just picked up a navy Gloverall size 40 for a solid $3 in a very slow SA...

Not my size, will be on the exchange later...


----------



## Woofa

DrL.

After seeing your Quindici tie, I went and looked at the Neiman Marcus website and found that such amazing luxury has already been surpassed.
It is called Venticinque (This is the Jellyfish Paisley Silver Tie) and has 25 different silk screens instead of 15. Absolutely beautiful looking and at $385 per tie it should be. This is literally a work of art that I would not hesitate to frame and put up on my wall. 
But why stop there.
They actually sell ties at nearly twice that cost. 
For $700 Stefano Ricci now makes a tie embedded with Swarovski crystals. Certainly not my taste and I don't imagine will get much love here on AAAC but it just makes you wonder where luxury clothing can go from here.
I can only imagine how far this will eventually go.
Hmm, maybe this is a future thread in the making...


----------



## Monocle

AE Grayson tassell loafers in a size 6D brown burnished calf. Nearly perfect condition, and I mean these look like they were bought for a wedding and not worn again. Smaller feet? Asking $100 shipped. PM and I can def send pics. Otherwise headed for the Bay.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> AE Grayson tassell loafers in a size 6D brown burnished calf. Nearly perfect condition, and I mean these look like they were bought for a wedding and not worn again. Smaller feet? Asking $100 shipped. PM and I can def send pics. Otherwise headed for the Bay.


Those might be a BIG HIT with the Asian market on eBay.


----------



## Monocle

Thats probably where they are headed. 



Sent from the Underground.


----------



## gamma68

On a day when we got about 3" of snow topped with freezing rain, these arrived from an eBay purchase:



Brooks Brothers patchwork madras. Perfect fit.


----------



## vpkozel

In going to pick up those BB OCBDs, I came across these 3 perfect condition/perfect fit CT shirts.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Those might be a BIG HIT with the Asian market on eBay.


Yep... Once you list those puppies, you may as well get a box ready for shipment to Japan. As a matter of fact, if I ever get a pair like that, I start the auction at 10pm central time so that it will end at 1pm in Japan. That seems to be the hour that I get the most bids from over there.


----------



## adoucett

gamma68 said:


> On a day when we got about 3" of snow topped with freezing rain, these arrived from an eBay purchase:
> 
> Brooks Brothers patchwork madras. Perfect fit.


I think I have the same ones! Very nice madras shorts indeed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Yep... Once you list those puppies, you may as well get a box ready for shipment to Japan. As a matter of fact, if I ever get a pair like that, I start the auction at 10pm central time so that it will end at 1pm in Japan. That seems to be the hour that I get the most bids from over there.


Be aware that postal rates to Japan have increased dramatically. It had been a couple years since I sold shoes to a Japanese buyer. Shipping was an astounding $55.60 for a pair of Imperials I sent out a couple weeks ago. I ended up losing money on the shipping (I charged $50), but it doesn't seem to deter the appetite of Japanese buyers. I suspect the ones I sent are going to be resold, based on the buyer's eBay record--he had several thousand transactions. They made it fine, but the woman at the post office warned me that you are not supposed to ship used shoes to Japan. When and if I do it again, and I suspect that I will, I am going to skip the word "used" on the customs form and just put "shoes."


----------



## drlivingston

That is why I just use the generic "Men's Shoes" on the shipping label and mark it as merchandise.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Absolutely... but this is definitely in the top 5.


I mean...where in the _hell _did you do this?


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> Yep... Once you list those puppies, you may as well get a box ready for shipment to Japan. As a matter of fact, if I ever get a pair like that, I start the auction at 10pm central time so that it will end at 1pm in Japan. That seems to be the hour that I get the most bids from over there.


The good Dr. hath spoken.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Woofa

Very nice stop last night. All 5 of these were on a rack together,the first four are nwot and the last, well you can see. G-d knows how stuff like this ends up in a thrift store.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

For a moment I looked around thinking DRL would be there.:biggrin:


----------



## vpkozel

Any of those a 40 or 42 Short?

Nice haul!!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> That is why I just use the generic "Men's Shoes" on the shipping label and mark it as merchandise.


I was sweating hard until the buyer left positive feedback.


----------



## Woofa

All are already packed to be shipped to SPOO. I am sure they will be listed pretty quickly. However, they all seem a little bigger although I did not measure.


----------



## Dmontez

I went to a shop down the street and found some really nice labels that I have not seen Before. I saw a whole lot more but I walked in ten minutes before closing up, and spent way too much time handling an Oxxford suit.









I also found a nearly new Oxxford cashmere charcoal suit, and a jack victor navy pinstripe that fit really well just need to adjust trouser length and sleeve length, going back to purchase tomorrow will update with more pictures then.


----------



## drlivingston

Majer makes some incredible pants. They have a high retail value but, unfortunately for me, do not do well on the secondary market. I own several pairs in my personal collection and on the very rare occasion that I wear something besides shorts, they tend to get the nod.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Majer makes some incredible pants. They have a high retail value but, unfortunately for me, do not do well on the secondary market. I own several pairs in my personal collection and on the very rare occasion that I wear something besides shorts, they tend to get the nod.


I need to go back tomorrow, but it seems as though all of this may have come from the same guy, so if I were to pick any of those up it will be for personal use. I literally had ten minutes in the store, and just my second suit in found the Oxxford that fits me. I spend more time with that than anything. I didn't have time to look at sizes. How about the color of that PBM for Dillard's? Kansas City Royals blue.. It's a half lined hopsack. Perfect for south Texas.


----------



## MythReindeer

Blues: lacking the time to go to the thrift store

Brags: saving money?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Dmontez said:


> How about the color of that PBM for Dillard's? Kansas City Royals blue.. It's a half lined hopsack. Perfect for south Texas.


Yeah that's a beautiful coat. Perfect color.


----------



## fred johnson

Dmontez,
I know of all of those labels - all well respected brands. Hunter Haig was a standby when I was in college, Daks is British and Majer used to make wonderful trousers.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Dmontez said:


> I went to a shop down the street and found some really nice labels that I have not seen Before. I saw a whole lot more but I walked in ten minutes before closing up, and spent way too much time handling an Oxxford suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a nearly new Oxxford cashmere charcoal suit, and a jack victor navy pinstripe that fit really well just need to adjust trouser length and sleeve length, going back to purchase tomorrow will update with more pictures then.


Since no one has mentioned PBM, they are also a well known old company. Like some other older companies, the older stuff is better. But, I think they have a few different lines some of which are still making quality items. I have had 3 or 4 older PBM suits and they were very well made. Canvassed, top quality fabric, some hand made construction and durable.

Most importantly what size is the Oxxford suit. Please say 50L! Please!


----------



## Dmontez

Coming to a thrift exchange bear you. It's an Izod Lacoste 42L and it is in excellent shape. Looks like it was hung up and never worn.

Horn buttons, patch pockets.


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Coming to a thrift exchange bear you. It's an Izod Lacoste 42L and it is in excellent shape. Looks like it was hung up and never worn.
> 
> Horn buttons, patch pockets.


Maybe more like a 43L? . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Maybe more like a 43L? . . .


Like you need it :tongue2:


----------



## ran23

I gave up on finding my size in Thrift Shops, went to a Consignment Men's Wear and got what I needed. I dropped off a few SC and one already sold, he pays me 40% of the sale.


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben, I can double check measurements in a few hours,

but for now here is the Oxxford I found. This is the 2nd Oxxford suit I have been able to thrift, and im well under $100.00 for both with alterations:happy:



Spoiler


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Brand new with tags J Crew madras $7.50, but 50% that price so $3.75.


----------



## Monocle

I thought I'd share my Chipp Tie find, in the interest of finding out who Tiger IMI is or was. I assume a Corporation of some sort. Maybe someone knows. Anyway, I usually don't pass up quirky emblematics, even if they are company ties. If anyone knows, or for that matter, would like this Tiger tie, just PM me. It is almost assuredly all polyester, or polyester/silk. 55" x 3.5" (claimed)


----------



## vpkozel

I would be stunned if that didn't have something to do with Princeton.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> I would be stunned if that didn't have something to do with Princeton.


Me, too.


----------



## Monocle

I thought about that too, but Google search didn't give a clue. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Odradek

I should stop this because I've too much taking up space here that I need to sell, but today came home with a Gieves & Hawkes repp tie, and two Magee sport coats, both the same size. 46S.


----------



## CMDC

^Those sportcoats are beautiful. I'm a sucker for bright patterns like that. Wish they weren't 46S though.


----------



## Odradek

CMDC said:


> ^Those sportcoats are beautiful. I'm a sucker for bright patterns like that. Wish they weren't 46S though.


Yes, haven't measured them yet, but that's what they're tagged as.


----------



## vpkozel

CMDC said:


> ^Those sportcoats are beautiful. I'm a sucker for bright patterns like that. Wish they weren't 46S though.


We are about the same size, I think - I have some that are similar if you are interested in seeing them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Yep... Once you list those puppies, you may as well get a box ready for shipment to Japan. As a matter of fact, if I ever get a pair like that, I start the auction at 10pm central time so that it will end at 1pm in Japan. That seems to be the hour that I get the most bids from over there.


Is this also true for 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5? I had read somewhere (maybe from you, Dr. L, that the asian market loves the old school wingtips like Florsheims, Hanover, etc.). I have several pair of 7.5E (what a small but wide foot!) and I haven't listed them because I wasn't sure about that size.


----------



## NJDapper

I dig the sports coats Odradek! I just picked up a brooks brothers in that same patter but it doesn't fit me right. If anyone is interested in a 44R Brooks Brothers shoot me a PM. Would like to get rid of it to fund my thrifting addiction.


----------



## MythReindeer

Nobleprofessor said:


> Is this also true for 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5? I had read somewhere (maybe from you, Dr. L, that the asian market loves the old school wingtips like Florsheims, Hanover, etc.). I have several pair of 7.5E (what a small but wide foot!) and I haven't listed them because I wasn't sure about that size.


I am an 8.5B, and I think 8.5 isn't all than uncommon in the states (though I am admittedly biased). This is anecdotal, obviously.


----------



## fshguy

MythReindeer said:


> I am an 8.5B, and I think 8.5 isn't all than uncommon in the states (though I am admittedly biased). This is anecdotal, obviously.


As an 8.5D, I would concur that it isn't an uncommon size in the states, but for some reason there does seem to be a distinct lower limit in the exchange that hits about 9 or 9.5. Smaller footed men need shell too.:biggrin:


----------



## Odradek

NJDapper said:


> I dig the sports coats Odradek! I just picked up a brooks brothers in that same patter but it doesn't fit me right. If anyone is interested in a 44R Brooks Brothers shoot me a PM. Would like to get rid of it to fund my thrifting addiction.


I now have three nice Magee jackets to sell, all of which are way to big for me.
Plus a Crombie, a Pringle baby camel hair, and 2 Brooks Brothers. 
My new wardrobe already needs a clear out.


----------



## NJDapper

Yeah, I feel your pain. I have been holding back buying stuff b/c of that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

fshguy said:


> As an 8.5D, I would concur that it isn't an uncommon size in the states, but for some reason there does seem to be a distinct lower limit in the exchange that hits about 9 or 9.5. Smaller footed men need shell too.:biggrin:


Let's form the 8.5(D) club, then. The thing that bums me out are trees. This came up recently. 8.5, as club members are aware, is square between small and medium when it comes to trees. I opt for medium (at least in Woodlore and JAB, which are really the same). It's generally a tight fit, but I've always thought that was better than loose. I'd like to see medium/slim-fit trees, or perhaps small/traditional-fit. Whichever, it is clear that 8.5 is the most discriminated-against size on the planet. We have suffered long enough. 8.5 wearers of the world, unite.


----------



## MythReindeer

32rollandrock said:


> Let's form the 8.5(D) club, then. The thing that bums me out are trees. This came up recently. 8.5, as club members are aware, is square between small and medium when it comes to trees. I opt for medium (at least in Woodlore and JAB, which are really the same). It's generally a tight fit, but I've always thought that was better than loose. I'd like to see medium/slim-fit trees, or perhaps small/traditional-fit. Whichever, it is clear that 8.5 is the most discriminated-against size on the planet. We have suffered long enough. 8.5 wearers of the world, unite.


And then to put a "narrow" restriction on that 8.5? Forget it. All those sales, discount retailers, collaborations, etc.? NOPE.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Let's form the 8.5(D) club, then. The thing that bums me out are trees. This came up recently. 8.5, as club members are aware, is square between small and medium when it comes to trees. I opt for medium (at least in Woodlore and JAB, which are really the same). It's generally a tight fit, but I've always thought that was better than loose. I'd like to see medium/slim-fit trees, or perhaps small/traditional-fit. Whichever, it is clear that 8.5 is the most discriminated-against size on the planet. We have suffered long enough. 8.5 wearers of the world, unite.


I think men with narrow feet men have it rougher than those with small feet. A lot of companies don't even make narrow sizes or you have to special order them. There may not be that many 8.5s, but at least they make them!


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Let's form the 8.5(D) club, then. The thing that bums me out are trees. This came up recently. 8.5, as club members are aware, is square between small and medium when it comes to trees. I opt for medium (at least in Woodlore and JAB, which are really the same). It's generally a tight fit, but I've always thought that was better than loose. I'd like to see medium/slim-fit trees, or perhaps small/traditional-fit. Whichever, it is clear that 8.5 is the most discriminated-against size on the planet. We have suffered long enough. 8.5 wearers of the world, unite.


And then they go and remove the pleats from your slim-fit trees, and everything's screwed up again.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I went to a really interesting estate sale. Not much trad, but very eclectic and fun!

I did find one Trad item:

A Hunter Haig Oil Well and Rig Emblem Tie:



Two other items of note that I bought at the sale just because I liked them:

A metal battery powered oil pump jack



and an Original 1972 Nixon "Now More than Ever" Campaign button. On the back edge it indicates this purchased by the Committee to Re-Elect the President. Those with interest in politics and history are familiar with CREEP.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> And then they go and remove the pleats from your slim-fit trees, and everything's screwed up again.


Nice to know that someone else feels my pain.


----------



## ATL

KILLER Brooks Bros, 42 X-Long. USA made:










Brooks 44 R. Regent by Lardini


----------



## Spin Evans

Love the derrick tie and jack pump. Great finds.


----------



## Odradek

NJDapper said:


> Yeah, I feel your pain. I have been holding back buying stuff b/c of that.


This morning I dropped into an oddball little thrift shop and found another nice Magee jacket, along with a very unusual Daks one, and an almost GTH sport coat by John G. Hardy.
All 40R, but I left them on the rail. 
Too much on hand here at the moment and it doesn't seem to be attracting much interest on ebay.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Spin Evans said:


> Love the derrick tie and jack pump. Great finds.


Thanks! I think I'm keeping the tie. Emblem ties are just fun! The desk pump thing is most likely going on Ebay.


----------



## fred johnson

Beautiful Lands End made in Scotland Shetland, actually a thick, fuzzy dark grey. You all know the details..


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I am not sure how much of a brag this is because I don't know anything about the maker.

This is a Sulgrave Blazer. It was sold at Henry's (a defunct high end) independent store. Anytime I go into an estate sale and the people had money, I find lot's of things from Henry's. There are always furs and really nice older clothing. So, I would guess this was a higher end blazer at one time. The texture looks like hopsack, but it is much more dense. Plus, the feel is super smooth!

Its a triple patch pocket in sort of a wine/burgundy color. I always wanted one this color in College. This one is SUPER NICE. But, it is a darted two button style. Not sure about the size yet. If I was guessing, I would say 44-46 R. But, I can measure later.





Also found a Master's Hat.


----------



## Bama87

A few pickups today:





No idea about this one, but it's going back. Missed a rip in the seat of the pants. 



A few ties, 2 pairs of pants and a pair of VV searsucker shorts

Will be attempting my first flip with the Canali I do believe.

Dr.L your PMs are full and I'm trying to pick your brain if you don't mind a few questions.


----------



## Winny94

What can you tell me about these pants? I saw 100% linen and made in Italy so I figured it was worth a $2 gamble. Are they flipable?


----------



## Winny94




----------



## Winny94




----------



## Nobleprofessor

Winny94 said:


>


they sell them at Nordstrom for $100-200. They sell on eBay for MUCH less. Like $20-30.


----------



## Monocle

Quite happy with my little $10.00 shopping "spree" today. Scored 2 new Q bespoke shirts that just so happen to be completely my size in every way, as if I had been fitted for them myself. I estimate total savings to be at least $272 on those. Wasn't finding much else besides, then rummaged through the ladies scarves searching for a random square or two. Voila! 2 Junko Koshino silks and a no-name blue cotton. Nice way to end the week.


----------



## Woofa

saw this BB the other day. Did not buy it , had some holes but I don't think I have seen the black tag before. Unfortunately it is ripped half off. Here is what I could find, any ideas, is this older? Some kind of black fleece?







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> Quite happy with my little $10.00 shopping "spree" today. Scored 2 new Q bespoke shirts that just so happen to be completely my size in every way, as if I had been fitted for them myself. I estimate total savings to be at least $272 on those. Wasn't finding much else besides, then rummaged through the ladies scarves searching for a random square or two. Voila! 2 Junko Koshino silks and a no-name blue cotton. Nice way to end the week.


I'm not familiar with Q Shirts. I have seen them in thrift stores, but passed on them. Did I make a costly mistake?


----------



## Winny94

Found this overcoat today a local store. I cant find a maker tag. Can anyone tell me if its worth anything? Judging by the acetate lining, im assuming not, but I thought I would ask the experts. It was a very soft wool, but Im admittedly a novice at this, so any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## wacolo

Winny94 said:


> Found this overcoat today a local store. I cant find a maker tag. Can anyone tell me if its worth anything? Judging by the acetate lining, im assuming not, but I thought I would ask the experts. It was a very soft wool, but Im admittedly a novice at this, so any opinions would be appreciated.


Made by Cardinal of Canada, who produces solid products. But essentially mall quality. Plastic buttons and no handwork.


----------



## wacolo

Castaway Clothing seersucker Lobster shorts and long sleeve shirt. As they were side by side I hope someone did not wear these as an outfit :crazy:. Also a VV vest.


And to add to my oh so healthy wool blanket collection.....



And three pair of shells, two of which are firsts for me! My first pair of black shell (Hanover) and my first pair of saddle oxfords. Also some Florsheim Imperials.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

scored 2 amazing blazers this week, both fit like a glove, and were less than $10 each!

Valley Mills by Mallalieus 3 button (easilest my favorite blazer): 

J Press 3/2 roll in Glen check:


----------



## ThePopinjay

YoungSoulRebel said:


> scored 2 amazing blazers this week, both fit like a glove, and were less than $10 each!
> 
> Valley Mills by Mallalieus 3 button (easilest my favorite blazer):
> 
> J Press 3/2 roll in Glen check:


I would say those are sportcoats, not blazers. But regardless, those are beautiful! My absolute favorite patterns to wear in a jacket. Very nice buttons on that top one.


----------



## NJDapper

Im sooo jealous Wacolo... I have been searching for shells in my size for a very long time... Congrats!


----------



## Monocle

Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm not familiar with Q Shirts. I have seen them in thrift stores, but passed on them. Did I make a costly mistake?


I suppose depending on how individual they are would be the deciding factor. These, though custom, are just about right for what I buy OTR. Their website says pricing "starts" at $140 and ranges to $500. These are luxurious. They feel great. I don't know the particular fabric content. But it's definitely not the everyday cotton.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> And three pair of shells, two of which are firsts for me! My first pair of black shell (Hanover) and my first pair of saddle oxfords. Also some Florsheim Imperials.


Holy cow, man!!! :aportnoy:Are they staying in the Wacolo stable? Or is any of this fine horsehide coming up for sale?


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow, man!!! :aportnoy:Are they staying in the Wacolo stable? Or is any of this fine horsehide coming up for sale?


Those saddle shoes looks awfully close to an 8.5


----------



## PaultheSwede

Wacolo, that is a nice pick up


----------



## Woofa

Wacolo, great thrift.

YSR those are beautiful SC's.


----------



## Tilton

Picked up three identical white RT spread collar shirts in perfect condition and my size.

Obviously a dry cleaner donation. Here's the rub: they are just absolutely started to hell. Like, stiff as a board starched. I don't start much of anything, so... will it wash out?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tilton said:


> Picked up three identical white RT spread collar shirts in perfect condition and my size.
> 
> Obviously a dry cleaner donation. Here's the rub: they are just absolutely started to hell. Like, stiff as a board starched. I don't start much of anything, so... will it wash out?


Only one way to find out...

My guess is yes. I've found shirts like that before but nothing worth picking up.


----------



## Orgetorix

Woofa said:


> saw this BB the other day. Did not buy it , had some holes but I don't think I have seen the black tag before. Unfortunately it is ripped half off. Here is what I could find, any ideas, is this older? Some kind of black fleece?
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/album...5-D8C1-46C0-8AEA-E2F780A535BA_zpsizjqcuci.jpg
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/album...3-9E5B-4DB5-9937-A62C2A0D9D28_zpsa9nz059z.jpg


Mainline BB from around the 1950s.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tilton said:


> Picked up three identical white RT spread collar shirts in perfect condition and my size.
> 
> Obviously a dry cleaner donation. Here's the rub: they are just absolutely started to hell. Like, stiff as a board starched. I don't start much of anything, so... will it wash out?


Of course it will. Starch is water soluble. It will wash right out.


----------



## Woofa

Thank you sir. Will keep an eye out for non damaged ones in the future.


----------



## ATL

Now on the exchange with much better pictures (that still don't do this piece of clothing justice).



ATL said:


> Thought you guys might dig this 60s Kuppenheimer. Great detailing. Full canvas. 40 R.
> 
> Awesome buttons:
> 
> Throat latch:


----------



## Tilton

Nobleprofessor said:


> Of course it will. Starch is water soluble. It will wash right out.


Danke. Exactly what I wanted to hear. $720-ish savings for me. In the wash they go tonight.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Brand new LL Bean SS purple gingham...$5.49. Im pretty set for Spring at this point!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is a brag! I'm very happy to have found this. It's a real deal Burberry Trench Coat. Not a raincoat, but a trench coat and it has all the desirable features. All the leather rings on the belt, DB, the throat latch all the buttons, so you can button it right to left or left to right, storm flap, epaulets, and even the 5 Metal D rings on the belt!

When i first looked at the 48R tag, I was excited because I thought maybe I could make it work for me (I wear 50L). But, I forgot it is a Euro size. So, it's a US 38 Regular. It's still a brag because I would have had a hard time selling it if it was my size!


----------



## PaultheSwede

Nice find Nobleprofessor


----------



## wacolo

BB Repp, Lands' End Trout tie and a _luverly_ W. Bill wool tie. Also three Setwell pants hangers for a quarter a piece. I can never pass those up.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Wow! GREAT FIND!!



Nobleprofessor said:


> This is a brag! I'm very happy to have found this. It's a real deal Burberry Trench Coat. Not a raincoat, but a trench coat and it has all the desirable features. All the leather rings on the belt, DB, the throat latch all the buttons, so you can button it right to left or left to right, storm flap, epaulets, and even the 5 Metal D rings on the belt!
> 
> When i first looked at the 48R tag, I was excited because I thought maybe I could make it work for me (I wear 50L). But, I forgot it is a Euro size. So, it's a US 38 Regular. It's still a brag because I would have had a hard time selling it if it was my size!


----------



## NJDapper

Hi all,

Im new to the thrifting game and was wondering what everyone thinks about POLO University suits? I saw 2 of them in my size for $15 each and wanted to know if they are decent suits or should I keep looking?


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

They're a lot better than many think. Not made any more and not Trad, if you're looking for that. Fused, darted and originally marketed to younger men, as the name would imply, they carry that early Ralph Lauren Something, the cut, the style, fairly timeless. The early Chaps were similar. If you ever come across anything Polo where the letters Ralph Lauren are all in caps, it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## NJDapper

Thanks Peak! I am looking starting to look for more slimming british classic.. if that makes any sense.. I am trying to up my classic style game and could use all the help I can get. 

Thanks again, 
NJDapper


----------



## drlivingston

I had a great day at the thrifts today...


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> I had a great day at the thrifts today...


Say "I had a lousy day at the thrifts today" ...... Now THAT would be news!


----------



## NJDapper

and...


----------



## NJDapper

Thanks for the info Peak! I will check out Tom James. 

It's funny, I always wanted to be in maine... i guess the grass is always greener... LOL

Thanks again!
NJDapper


----------



## Woofa

DrL.

Just saw some of your finds on SF. When you have time, please put up a picture here of the sharkskin AE's. This is the first I have ever heard of shoes being made in this type of exotic and I am interested in hearing others opinions. To be honest, I am not sure that they are my taste. Pebble Grain - yes; Sharkskin - maybe they will grow on me but for now I think no. 
Having said that, I imagine they must be pretty valuable to a collector. Another amazing find that almost makes your mint AE cordovans seem like nothing special.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> I had a great day at the thrifts today...





Monocle said:


> Say "I had a lousy day at the thrifts today" ...... Now THAT would be news!


LOL. I had a very sad day at the thrifts this past Monday, dropping off two more pair of my beloved AE's and eight BB and Pendleton sweaters for which I doubt I will have much future use. Downsizing one's wardrobe and shoe collection is "such sweet sorrow!"


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Woofa said:


> DrL.
> 
> Just saw some of your finds on SF. When you have time, please put up a picture here of the sharkskin AE's. This is the first I have ever heard of shoes being made in this type of exotic and I am interested in hearing others opinions. To be honest, I am not sure that they are my taste. Pebble Grain - yes; Sharkskin - maybe they will grow on me but for now I think no.
> Having said that, I imagine they must be pretty valuable to a collector. Another amazing find that almost makes your mint AE cordovans seem like nothing special.


im not Dr. L, but I have a pair sharkskin wingtips. I have sold a few pair too. Here's mine:


----------



## Woofa

That is a very interesting texture. Almost looks purposely distressed or antiqued. I do like the look of these more than the ones DrL. found. His were much rougher. These seem to be almost a charcoal color which I do like. They are not shiny but just enough not black to see the difference.
Will shoes like these be listed by type of sharkskin? 
Follow up question if I may: I see you pairing them with suit pants. Is this just for the picture? Would not this type of shoe be too casual for pairing with a suit? I know that here in Texas, I see many exotic cowboy boots paired with business suits (and matching belts) and I assumed this is a regional thing.
Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Woofa said:


> That is a very interesting texture. Almost looks purposely distressed or antiqued. I do like the look of these more than the ones DrL. found. His were much rougher. These seem to be almost a charcoal color which I do like. They are not shiny but just enough not black to see the difference.
> Will shoes like these be listed by type of sharkskin?
> Follow up question if I may: I see you pairing them with suit pants. Is this just for the picture? Would not this type of shoe be too casual for pairing with a suit? I know that here in Texas, I see many exotic cowboy boots paired with business suits (and matching belts) and I assumed this is a regional thing.
> Thanks for posting those.


I wore them with a suit because I thought the texture was fairly conservative and more importantly because I like the shoes. I am sure some would say they are not dressy enough to wear with a suit, but I liked the way they looked and I was wearing a suit that day. I sold another pair on ebay that had lots of texture. They were too bumpy and extreme for my taste with a suit. Maybe even with anything dressy. But, they were pretty cool. There is another pair on ebay that is an example of TOO much texture:


----------



## Woofa

That looks similar to the texture of the ones DRL thrifted. Almost like a dried up avocado.


----------



## fred johnson

NJDapper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im new to the thrifting game and was wondering what everyone thinks about POLO University suits? I saw 2 of them in my size for $15 each and wanted to know if they are decent suits or should I keep looking?


I have one as my only spring/summer suit, a wool blazer and a pair of grey flannels new still with tags, all purchased more than 20 years ago. Good quality, classic fit and somehow not dated like some of the POLO stuff. I liked this Ralph line a lot.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> DrL.
> Just saw some of your finds on SF. When you have time, please put up a picture here of the sharkskin AE's.


These were bought for no other reason than to just have them. The chances of finding someone who wants sharkskin boots AND wears a size 16EEE are slim. lol




The shell AE Randolphs are quite nice


Oxxford Super 150s (if anyone knows a 41S T-Rex)


Vintage Palm Beach


NWT PRL 3/2 sack patch pocket seersucker


And for a WTF moment... this Marc Ecko oddity.


----------



## CMDC

Size on those Randolphs???


----------



## Duvel

Size of that 3/2 seersucker?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> Size on those Randolphs???


PLEASE be 11.5!


----------



## Duvel

Please be a 42 or 44. 42R would be perfect. I could make a 42L work or even a 44 with the right measurements. Please.



Duvel said:


> Size of that 3/2 seersucker?


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> Size on those Randolphs???


I thought you eBay'ed a pair not long ago.

As for those 16EEE sharkskin boots, I suspect they'll sell for a decent price if you decide to flip them. It will take awhile. Odd sizes always do. But they're mondo cool, and someone--perhaps someone in the NBA or NFL (I'm told both leagues have clothes horses who aren't above shopping eBay)--will want them. They look brand new. Are they?


----------



## Pentheos

Those boots look like something Reuben would wear, and look good doing so.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I thought you eBay'ed a pair not long ago.


I did. However, they were a smaller size.



32rollandrock said:


> They look brand new. Are they?


They are in great condition. This is the response that I received from AE corporate when I questioned them about the boots:
_These boots are genuine sharkskin. We manufactured sharkskin shoes in the early 70's . My manager believes this was a special run brought back in the late 90's not available in any of our catalogs, due the lining and the foot bed in these shoes. We do not have the name of the boot, but to care for them he suggest using out premium leather lotion to keep the leather soft , if it would dry out it may crack. _
_Thank you ,_
_Doreen _


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Size on those Randolphs???





Nobleprofessor said:


> PLEASE be 11.5!


Sorry guys... These, too, are yeti sized. 14B


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Size of that 3/2 seersucker?





Duvel said:


> 42R would be perfect.


----------



## Bama87

drlivingston said:


> Oxxford Super 150s (if anyone knows a 41S T-Rex)


Waves......I am a T-Rex. Will be watching the bay for this to see measurements.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Waves......I am a T-Rex. Will be watching the bay for this to see measurements.


Not on the bay...
Jacket:
Pit to pit - 21.5"
Shoulders - 18.75
BOC - 29"
Sleeves - 22.5" (can not be altered due to surgeon's cuffs)

Pants:
Waist (measures across while laying flat) - 17"
Inseam - 26.5" (can be let out a little)
Outseam - 37.75"
1.5" cuffs


----------



## Bama87

Man that coat would be perfect. The pants would be a little on the wide side. I could even work with a 27" inseam if they could be let out a 1/2 inch. Gah.

vv and this suit?


----------



## Duvel

What are your plans for that there jacket, Dr.?


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> What are your plans for that there jacket, Dr.?


Did I mention that it has working cuffs and MOP buttons?


----------



## Duvel

You don't say? 



drlivingston said:


> Did I mention that it has working cuffs and MOP buttons?


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> You don't say?


I don't want to derail this thread into another Exchange thread. Shoot me an offer via PM and I will let you know if you are too high or too low. :devil:


----------



## Bama87

Do the Oxxford pants have buttons inside for braces? 

Quit playing games with my heart Dr.L


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Do the Oxxford pants have buttons inside for braces?
> 
> Quit playing games with my heart Dr.L


No, but they are easy enough to add. I pay less than $10 to have buttons added to my trousers.


----------



## Woofa

Thanks for the pics on the sharkskin DRL. Those are quite a bit different from the ones shown by NP. 
Although I could not figure out what type of shark it may be (I am guessing Tiger Shark form the pictures I saw,) , I did get this regarding care:

Shark leather boots can be of two types: Smooth or with denticles. A shark has microscopic scales called denticles made of hard dentin. Basically these are tiny teeth that point all in one direction. Sharkskin with the denticles removed leaves smooth leather. An easy way to identify the difference is to pull a stocking back and forth across the boot. Sharkskin with denticles will cause a slight tug on the stocking. 
Shark is very tough, durable and lighter in weight than cow leather. It can be tanned in a variety of rich colors. While sharkskin is water resistant it is not waterproof and excess moisture will dry out the leather very quickly. 
Aftercare is similar to that of cow leather boots. Using a soft barely damp cotton cloth, wipe topical dirt and dust. Pay special attention to alcohol spills on the boot as this will dry out the leather quickly and could destroy the finish. 
General cleaning of sharkskin boots can be done with saddle soap but be sure to remove the soap residue before it dries. 
Although a reptile conditioner can be used a quality cow leather conditioner works just as well. The key is to condition often, as sharkskin needs the extra oils and conditioners to maintain softness and flexibility. Apply extra conditioner around the edges where the sole is sewn to the foot so that the stitched area does not split. Sharkskin boots usually come with a factory applied glaze that imparts a low gloss shine. Additional shine and color enhancement can be created with a hard wax polish. Since tanning methods for sharkskin are similar to that of cow leather the procedure is also similar.

Some great pictures here:

https://vintageshoesaddict.com/mens_shoes/exotic_leather_shoes.htm

I particularly like the AE Smooth Sharkskin Wholecuts.


----------



## Woofa

Okay, needing some expert opinion on some shoes. I was out on my lunch hour and found a pair of Alden for BB cordovan shoes (sorry no pics) almost exactly like the ones listed here:



They are in about the same shape (nothing major but clearly old with some loose threads and in size 9C. If they had been in my size, I would have bought them without question and seen what I could do to clean them up. As it is, for $15.00 I left them.

Mistake? Try and stop back another day and see if they are still available? The ones on EBAY don't seem to be selling at only $60 but I know that often bids come in at the end. What say you experts?


----------



## Orgetorix

Get them. Those ones on Ebay will probably sell by the time the auction's over. And whatever they fetch, you'll be able to do a lot better if you just put in a little time cleaning and shining them up.

Unless they're cracked and falling apart, shell is almost never a pass.


----------



## drlivingston

^^^ This x1000! Shell PTBs are a no-brainer. Send them to me and I will Saphir them back to health.


----------



## PaultheSwede

OT: Out of curiosity, with what color pants would you wear this SC?


drlivingston said:


> NWT PRL 3/2 sack patch pocket seersucker


----------



## drlivingston

PaultheSwede said:


> OT: Out of curiosity, with what color pants would you wear this SC?


With this color seersucker, I have been known to wear white, pink, and even patchwork madras. (important note - I can't remember the last time that I wore a long tie with seersucker. These things beg for a bow tie. I was too lazy to put one on the mannequin.)


----------



## Duvel

I like the way Ben wears his here. I like not only the unusual pairing with darker tie and pants but also the mixed levels of formality. If you think of the seersucker jacket as rather informal (I do), then it is interesting to see it with a long necktie and muted colors, which I see as more formal.


----------



## Woofa

Gone. Oh well live and learn. I will check back in a few days to be sure.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice pair of Bill's M1 in my size. 33x30. Flat front. Thinking of keeping them but open to offers. I'll try to post them on the exchange in a day or so.


----------



## WillBarrett

NJDapper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im new to the thrifting game and was wondering what everyone thinks about POLO University suits? I saw 2 of them in my size for $15 each and wanted to know if they are decent suits or should I keep looking?


Love the Polo University line. Great stuff.


----------



## ThePopinjay

WillBarrett said:


> Love the Polo University line. Great stuff.


Never found any in my size, but some nice patterns and fairly classic I've always thought. I definitely agree about the old Chaps Ralph Lauren stuff, they made some great neckties.


----------



## Winny94

I have 3 questions after shopping today:

1) How is the quality of French Connection selvedge denim? I found a pair at a consignment shop for $25. I cant find a country or origin, but they feel like good quality. I wanted to ask before I waste the cash.

2) Is this coat worth anything? It was a beast (both physically and metaphorically...probably weighed over 6lbs). The brand is Kupperheimer and the tag also said "Tiger Twist". I didnt see a size tag, but I would guess a 48-52. The date tag said 1952 I believe (but I may be wrong). Thoughts?

















3) What is the history/quality of Oliver? I grabbed this 100% cashmere jacket for $4.59 because it fit like a glove. It was made for the local gentlemens store, and they didnt deal in low quality items for the most part, but I cant find much online about it.

















Thanks!


----------



## NJDapper

ThePopinjay said:


> Never found any in my size, but some nice patterns and fairly classic I've always thought. I definitely agree about the old Chaps Ralph Lauren stuff, they made some great neckties.


Thanks guys, I think I will stop by the thrift tomorrow on lunch and see if I can pick one up.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

The Kuppenheimer coat looks lovely, but if you left it, you made a wise choice. Overcoats are almost always tough flips no matter what. It's absolutely the right coat for the right person, and if it had fit me, I would have picked it up in a heartbeat. But it's in the $20 ballpark to ship, I'm guessing it was $10 or so to buy, which means that you'd have to get $50 on eBay to walk away with maybe ten bucks. The math just doesn't work. Even though I like it, I wouldn't pay $50 for that coat on eBay.

Old overcoats are fairly common because they were built to last. And they're not like shirts. Most people only own one, if they own any at all. Sometimes, you just have to walk away if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Winny94

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> The Kuppenheimer coat looks lovely, but if you left it, you made a wise choice. Overcoats are almost always tough flips no matter what. It's absolutely the right coat for the right person, and if it had fit me, I would have picked it up in a heartbeat. But it's in the $20 ballpark to ship, I'm guessing it was $10 or so to buy, which means that you'd have to get $50 on eBay to walk away with maybe ten bucks. The math just doesn't work. Even though I like it, I wouldn't pay $50 for that coat on eBay.
> 
> Old overcoats are fairly common because they were built to last. And they're not like shirts. Most people only own one, if they own any at all. Sometimes, you just have to walk away if it doesn't fit.


You sir are right on the money. I left it, but if any larger fella here wants measurements and a proxy, I'd be happy to go back.


----------



## CMDC

32 is right about overcoats. I can attest to having tried to flip overcoats over the years and have basically given up except in very rare cases. At least in my parts they can't be had for less than $30 or so. Add in high shipping costs and it's just not worth it. Plus, they take up a ton of space to store so if you get stuck with a couple of them you'll be tripping over them forever.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> 32 is right about overcoats. I can attest to having tried to flip overcoats over the years and have basically given up except in very rare cases. At least in my parts they can't be had for less than $30 or so. Add in high shipping costs and it's just not worth it. Plus, they take up a ton of space to store so if you get stuck with a couple of them you'll be tripping over them forever.


Around here, they're fairly common for less than $10. And it's still not worth it.


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> Those boots look like something Reuben would wear, and look good doing so.


They certainly are, but they're about twice the size of Reuben's oddly small (for his size) feet. If anyone happens to find a pair in 10-10.5 C-D, let him know. Otherwise he'll just have to be happy with these lightly worn Churchs' longwings in light brown shell he found at a flea market.


----------



## Odradek

Church Legate captoes . 10F UK size.
Black binder with some micro-creasing, and bound for ebay.
I've just put some new laces in.


----------



## Winny94

Odradek said:


> Church Legate captoes . 10F UK size.
> Black binder with some micro-creasing, and bound for ebay.
> I've just put some new laces in.


so that is the equivalent to an 11D? Any chance they run a little small? Could you PM me the link when you list them?


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben said:


> Otherwise he'll just have to be happy with these lightly worn Churchs' longwings in light brown shell he found at a flea market.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## drlivingston

^^^Exactly! lol I want some before and after pics!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThePopinjay said:


> Never found any in my size, but some nice patterns and fairly classic I've always thought. I definitely agree about the old Chaps Ralph Lauren stuff, they made some great neckties.


Is Polo University the same as Polo University Club? I have sold a few of those and I was surprised how nice they were. Never have found anything in my size.


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!





drlivingston said:


> ^^^Exactly! lol I want some before and after pics!


Before:


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


>


Aren't those a little bit big for your pup?


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Aren't those a little bit big for your pup?


They're just helping:


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> They're just helping:


Better be careful... my pups love the smell and taste of fine leather... and i am sure shell is like foie gras version of a chew toy.


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> and i am sure shell is like foie gras version of a chew toy.


Too funny! :biggrin:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

One of the local Church thrift stores was having a big sale.

Found a Great Southwick 46R SC (2 button darted) in a cool blue and brown pattern.





Another Southwick SC this one is much smaller maybe a 40-42 (i haven't measured it yet) in a really nice blue/ grey multicolor plaid/windowpane. This is labeled as NINES Southwick





And a great NOS PBM plaid SC (I'm not sure if this qualifies as GTH or just a cool plaid).





AND Two Brooks Brother 15.5 - 36 Shirts Both OCBD and one is non-iron and the other is MUST IRON old school Made in the USA. Both are a cream/beige color.

AND a Robert Talbott Pindot tie!


----------



## Dr. D

Saw my first Oxxford today - a beautiful golden brown glen plaid that was labeled "Rare Editions Super 100s." It had more shoulder padding I have ever seen before, but it also had a lot of handstitching and even had the extra threads added behind the lapel hole to hold a flower stem.

Unfortunately the previous owner forgot to wear his bib - there were at least 5 dark stains down the lapel and chest that were quite noticeable.


----------



## Trotsky1940

Blues: The thrifting in this isolated, wasteland of a town is poor unless you go everyday, which I simply cannot. I went today and found a sweater vest (no-name brand but my size and I needed a fresh one) and some militaria (military crap I collect). They actually had half ways decent stuff but they have changed format. Now anything deemed "high end" is priced per eBay. A Pendelton wool shirt for the low low price of $25. LL Bean shirts for $15. Just insane. I looked at a military crook neck flashlight and they wanted $25 (!) for it. I suppose now it's a question of a brand they miss and price regular. sad, really. They have produced some of my better finds in the past.


----------



## drlivingston

Blues: 12 pristine Hamilton dress shirts. Unfortunately 15.5x34... Left for the next guy.
(I will get to the brags later :hidden


----------



## vpkozel

Samuelsohn and Canali SC. They are 44L, but I grabbed them for my best friend. If they don't fit him then they will be on the exchange.


----------



## Woofa

Blues, orphan day. First stop:







[/URL][/IMG]
These four and a Zegna all obvious orphans. The Oxxford is the only one that might pass as a SC and it had a hole.

First question. What are your experiences with things like the Attolini:








[/URL][/IMG]
In addition to being an obvious orphan it was missing the middle button of a 3 roll 2. My first for this label. I know it is very high level. Would you buy anyway?

Second store had two more orphans, a Canali and a HF for Saks. Looking through the pants trying to match I found this:







[/URL][/IMG]
No tag inside. Looked like high quality. Anyone recognize?
Finally in the third and final store I saw a SC with this label:







[/URL][/IMG]
I assume this is just a label and does not mean it was worn at the AA?


----------



## drlivingston

Please tell me that you spent at least two hours trying to reunite that Attolini!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Please tell me that you spent at least two hours trying to reunite that Attolini!!!!! :eek2:


Uh oh. There was an attolini at one of the wichita goodwill last week. I ran out of time and didn't look it up. As soon as I saw your post, I rememberd and looked them up. Looks like I better go back tomorrow. How have I never heard of these?


----------



## Woofa

I carried all 5 orphans around the store with no luck.


----------



## sskim3

Nobleprofessor said:


> Uh oh. There was an attolini at one of the wichita goodwill last week. I ran out of time and didn't look it up. As soon as I saw your post, I rememberd and looked them up. Looks like I better go back tomorrow. How have I never heard of these?


Really hope it's still there. A really good flip so you can buy more tradly items

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> I carried all 5 orphans around the store with no luck.


If you look at the sold listings on eBay, even Attolini orphans can sometimes bring in over $100.


----------



## Winny94

Snagged a pair Dexter brand pebble grain long wings. From what I gathered, they were a good, not great, New England manufacturer from a little while back. Nothing to write home about, but filled a void, essentially unworn, and under $4 so I call it a win.


----------



## Duvel

Found a Brooksflannel in a tattersall pattern last weekend.


----------



## Woofa

Well, that is why I ask. I did do an eBay sold search but nothing seemed as close to the obvious orphan that I saw. My general rule has been that for something this high level if also perfect condition and cheap buy it but with a second issue, like the hole in the Oxxford or the missing button here, I have been leaving it. Let's also remember that I am only currently selling through a reseller so I have to try and make sure anything not for me has plenty of meat on the bone for him, eBay and shipping and also. Anyway, this is enough for me to check with him, but always like to get AAAC experience on something like this. 
Thank you.

Anyone recognize the pants label?


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Well, that is why I ask. I did do an eBay sold search but nothing seemed as close to the obvious orphan that I saw. My general rule has been that for something this high level if also perfect condition and cheap buy it but with a second issue, like the hole in the Oxxford or the missing button here, I have been leaving it. Let's also remember that I am only currently selling through a reseller so I have to try and make sure anything not for me has plenty of meat on the bone for him, eBay and shipping and also. Anyway, this is enough for me to check with him, but always like to get AAAC experience on something like this.
> Thank you.


Completely understandable. In my early days of thrifting, I tried doing it without ebay mobile and it led to some comical purchases and remorseful should-have-bought moments. I had heard of Charvet ties. But, I was unprepared when I found a Charvet suit. So, not wanting to make a mistake, I left it. :fool:


----------



## NJDapper

How do you search sold eBay listings?


----------



## drlivingston

NJDapper said:


> How do you search sold eBay listings?


Just do an eBay search for something. Then scroll down and you will see a box that you can check in the left margin that reads "Sold Listings"


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Just do an eBay search for something. Then scroll down and you will see a box that you can check in the left margin that reads "Sold Listings"


That's in the advanced search, which you access just to the right of the regular search button.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Winny94 said:


> Snagged a pair Dexter brand pebble grain long wings. From what I gathered, they were a good, not great, New England manufacturer from a little while back. Nothing to write home about, but filled a void, essentially unworn, and under $4 so I call it a win.


some of the old Dexter wingtips were actually good shoes. Look carefully there a lot of them that were vinyl and they are junk.


----------



## Monocle

Duvel said:


> Found a Brooksflannel in a tattersall pattern last weekend.


Those are a good find. I love those. I have found several Viyellas and BB 346 wool/cottons lately that are actually my size.


----------



## Duvel

Agree. Superb fit, really good collar point length and collar roll. And they use that unique BB cuff pleating.

Unfortunately I probably can't get much legitimate wear from it anytime soon. The weather is warming up, and it's very much an autumnal looking and feeling shirt.



Monocle said:


> Those are a good find. I love those. I have found several Viyellas and BB 346 wool/cottons lately that are actually my size.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Those are a good find. I love those. I have found several Viyellas and BB 346 wool/cottons lately that are actually my size.





Duvel said:


> Agree. Superb fit, really good collar point length and collar roll. And they use that unique BB cuff pleating.
> 
> Unfortunately I probably can't get much legitimate wear from it anytime soon. The weather is warming up, and it's very much an autumnal looking and feeling shirt.


Love the brooksflannel blends I have, fare more comfy and less prone to T-rex arms than Viyella in my experience. I've got a couple modern ones, a fantastic older one in a navy/burgundy check, and two old-school made-in-America fun shirts, a mix of bright tartans and a more subdued option in a tweedy palette.


----------



## Duvel

I'll definitely watch for more. And the blend--another good trait. The cotton/wool blend feels good.



Reuben said:


> Love the brooksflannel blends I have, fare more comfy and less prone to T-rex arms than Viyella in my experience. I've got a couple modern ones, a fantastic older one in a navy/burgundy check, and two old-school made-in-America fun shirts, a mix of bright tartans and a more subdued option in a tweedy palette.


----------



## Monocle

Among many estate sale goodies acquired this weekend. Program for june 3, 1958 Phillies at Cubs. Autogtaphed by Ernie Banks, who went 3/4 with 3 rbi, including a HR that day. How trad is that?.


----------



## Duvel

Wow. That's all I can say. Wow! And... nice!


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> Among many estate sale goodies acquired this weekend. Program for june 3, 1958 Phillies at Cubs. Autogtaphed by Ernie Banks, who went 3/4 with 3 rbi, including a HR that day. How trad is that?.


Definitely one of the greatest players ever. Not necessarily for his statistics, but for his attitude and love of the game. It's a shame that Mr. Sunshine passed away less than two months ago. It's always nice to find an HOF autograph. But, with Ernie's signature, it is truly a score.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> Among many estate sale goodies acquired this weekend. Program for june 3, 1958 Phillies at Cubs. Autogtaphed by Ernie Banks, who went 3/4 with 3 rbi, including a HR that day. How trad is that?.


Wow! As a die-hard baseball fan, I'd say that's a very nice find.


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone who is a 38-40R and in the Birmingham area, check out United Thrift in Roebuck. They had six (6) Harris Tweed jackets from various makers for $4.98 each, a Canali blue-label suit for $2.49, and a charcoal pinstripe DB Hickey Freeman bespoke suit for $9.98.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

I'm newer to Thrifting and would like to know any tips you guys might have last time I went I left my phone out in my car I was thinking man I need to get that but did not big Mistake.


----------



## Duvel

Are you newer to proper punctuation as well?


----------



## Monocle

Live thrifting! Fellows. I acquired a virtually mint condition Hamilton watch box, without the watch however. It could be used as a gift presentation box or simply appropriate storage for your Hamilton watch. PM me if interested.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

I don't think it's nice to make fun of someone but hey that's your call there.


----------



## Duvel

Please use proper punctuation. Thank you.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

My only rules are:

1. Roll up your sleeves and DIG!
2. If you see it, buy it. Nine times out of ten it will not be there when I you go back.



WesleyBentz111 said:


> I'm newer to Thrifting and would like to know any tips you guys might have last time I went I left my phone out in my car I was thinking man I need to get that but did not big Mistake.


----------



## Woofa

Hi Wesley and welcome.

Thrifting can be a fun hobby and for some it can even be a money maker.

Let's start with your wants. Are you looking to get some clothes for yourself? Other family members? Try and make some money?

First thing I would do is determine the possibilities of your area. Looks like you are from a small town about 90 minutes from Baltimore and 2 hours from Philly. I am guessing those cities have plenty of options but are too far for more than once every few months.

I would start with www.thriftshopper.com.
While not all stores will be listed, this should get you started. Next is try and get an idea of the kind of stuff available at the stores you can hit with some regularity. Luckily, menswear is pretty simple. I can go through the entire menswear section in most stores by me within 10 minutes unless I choose to pick through the pants and shirts individually which y o u should do in the beginning but which I rarely do anymore unless I am looking for something specific. See if you can get an idea of when each place runs sales and when each place puts out new merchandise.

As for what to look for, if you are not looking to sell, then look for clothing that fits you well with little or no alterations, looks to be of good quality and in very good condition. There is such a variance of brands that an exact list is difficult. Obviously brands such as Oxxford, Brioni and Kiton are the best but extremely difficult to find. For next level look for brands you would normally like but find a little too pricey for retail. This may include Brooks Brothers, Allen Edmonds and others.

I always bring my smart phone with me and take a quick picture of a tag I want to research further. While it is true that if you leave it, it will most likely not be there when you return. Better to err on the side of caution in the beginning. Saving money is great but if you buy 20 $5 items looking for the one you really want, you could have bought that.
A few things:
Always double and even triple check each item before you buy. Even then you will miss small holes and etc. As 32 (I think it was him) has said. Items are in a thrift store for a reason. Does not mean it has to be a problem but look for a problem as if you assume you will find one.
Before you think about buying to sell. Make sure you understand what you are getting into. Regardless of what it may sound like on some of these forums, it is not easy to make money flipping used menswear.
Take some time looking through the old brags posts on here and SF. Lots of good information. 
Come to us with questions. Many here with a lot more experience than me are happy to help as long as you are clearly trying to learn and not just a s king about every item you see.
This will get you started. Don't hesitate to PM me if I can help and continue posting.
Good luck.


----------



## vpkozel

Monocle said:


> Live thrifting! Fellows. I acquired a virtually mint condition Hamilton watch box, without the watch however. It could be used as a gift presentation box or simply appropriate storage for your Hamilton watch. PM me if interested.


And apparently it can drive itself to the party


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> And apparently it can drive itself to the party


Naw, it's riding shotgun.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No matter how you slice it, anything connected with the Cubs is, inherently, a loser. :tongue2:



Monocle said:


> Among many estate sale goodies acquired this weekend. Program for june 3, 1958 Phillies at Cubs. Autogtaphed by Ernie Banks, who went 3/4 with 3 rbi, including a HR that day. How trad is that?.


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> No matter how you slice it, anything connected with the Cubs is, inherently, a loser. :tongue2:


Lol - believe me- I hesitated to buy it...lol , but hey, it was the middle of arguably his best season. I will get it authenticated, or otherwise debunked and see if it was a score. But based on the accompanying ephemera I got along with, its a pretty sure bet.


----------



## Monocle

vpkozel said:


> And apparently it can drive itself to the party


Ha! Yes, boring road trip return from spring break, I had to break the monotony. But there is a lovely view of our Texas Highways. Enjoy!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

WesleyBentz111 said:


> I'm newer to Thrifting and would like to know any tips you guys might have last time I went I left my phone out in my car I was thinking man I need to get that but did not big Mistake.


The very first thing you should do is go to eBay and check completed listings for Brooks Brothers sport coats (or blazers) and Allen Edmonds shoes. See how many really nice shoes and jackets went unsold, even though the price was low? Then go to a few thrift stores and try finding Brooks Brothers sport coats and Allen Edmonds shoes. See how rare they are?

This is the reality of the thrifting game. Money doesn't grow on trees, nor are thrift stores bulging with treasures that are easy to pluck and flip. Making money at thrifting is really, really hard. I would not encourage trying to do this. If you manage to flip a thing here or a thing there, great. But, if you go into this thinking of it as a second job, you will likely end up with closets full of stuff that you either can't get around to listing or that won't sell or that, in the thrill of the hunt, is unsellable because it has flaws. And even the tiniest of flaws is the kiss of death in thrifting. Buyers don't care that the fraying on the shirt collar is minor, they don't want frays at all, because there are plenty of fish in the online secondhand sea that has no imperfections.

So, first and foremost, go into this as a hobby.

One of the hardest things in thrifting is to be absolutely ruthless when it comes to rejecting stuff. If you find something more than once every ten trips to a thrift store, you are likely not being ruthless enough. No one cares that vintage Joseph A. Bank stuff is really nice. It is virtually impossible to flip. Same thing with lots of other brands. Really, there are two tiers: Stuff you buy to flip and stuff you buy for yourself. They are often mutually exclusive. I'll buy vintage JAB stuff for myself all day long, but never to flip. Same thing for Nordstrom. Wow, look at these Zanella pants, they cost $200 brand new! True, but they also have three, even four, pleats (the dreaded shark pants) on each side and will prove almost impossible to sell. When you're just starting out, J. Crew might be OK to pick up for yourself, but only if it fits--the cost of hemming J. Crew pants, for example, means that they're not worth buying. Never buy Nautica. If it's made in China, you'd better have a darn good reason for buying it. Someone here recently picked up a pair of Dexters for himself for $4. I, personally, would never pick up Dexters except for bowling shoes (they actually make pretty good bowling shoes). They're a tough flip and there are sufficient AE and vintage Florsheim Imperials out there.

The other thing you must do is learn everything you can about clothes. You do that by reading WAYWT posts and other threads here, but the best resource for this is the thrift thread on TOF. There is no comparable resource anywhere on the Internet. Between everyone who posts on that thread, there is nothing--nothing--that has ever been sold in a thrift store that someone on that thread doesn't know about. That includes stripper poles--yes, it actually happened. Someone once found one for a song. You will do best to just shut up and read for awhile. Virtually every question you can think of has already been asked and answered on that thread.

Besides educating yourself about clothes, the most important thing is to be persistent. You make your own luck. I've been dialing back lately, but I went to the same three thrift stores every day for seven years, and I still go to those same stores at least four or five times a week. You won't find anything if you don't go, so go as often as you possibly can. I've gone to the same store twice in one day more than once, and more than once, I scored the second time around after striking out the first time. It can pay off in more ways than one. The staff gets to know you, and you will get consideration not given to others. Case in point, I got stuck in line the other day behind someone who had a cart (and you will learn to loathe shopping carts in thrift stores) full of clothes and, of course, she hadn't bothered removing the hangers (another pet peeve). I had only a MTM Tom James shirt, which is borderline in the first place, but it was a very nice shirt with great cloth. Do you have a dollar, the manager asked. Sure, I said, and she let me have it for a buck out the door, saving me three bucks. You'll also find yourself getting the senior discount on senior day, even if you don't ask and even if you're still in college.

At certain stores, GW being the main example around here, you're largely looking for mistakes--stuff they overlooked and didn't put on shopgoodwill.com or stuff that didn't go to the in-store boutique or stuff that other thrifters missed. You should be doing it anyway, but these are the stores where it is absolutely crucial to check the women's section. That's where you'll find your patch madras trousers and jackets. That's where the crocodile belts pop up.

Also, as the recent find of the item from the Windy City's alleged baseball team shows, you never know what you'll find in a thrift store, so look through everything. A surprising number of high-quality knives show up in thrift stores--they'll be hidden in the big box of knives most thrift stores keep at the counter near the cash register. Learn about cast iron. Some brands can fetch quite a bit, cast iron never goes away and it often ends up going to thrifts after the estate or rummage sale is over. A smart phone is invaluable, but it is not an end-all-be-all. Gambling once in awhile is OK, but you should never buy stuff unless you know something about the stuff you're buying. Otherwise, you'll end up with BNIB equestrian helmets and other odds and ends that you will never, ever be able to flip.

These are just a few things off the top of my head. There is no substitute for experience. Good luck.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> Lol - believe me- I hesitated to buy it...lol , but hey, it was the middle of arguably his best season. I will get it authenticated, or otherwise debunked and see if it was a score. But based on the accompanying ephemera I got along with, its a pretty sure bet.


Burn it. Just burn it. Some things are meant to be burned, no matter how much they might be worth.


----------



## drlivingston

Without quoting the whole manifesto, 32, I think the whole thing needs to be stickied for all newbies. So much good information. :chinese:


----------



## Monocle

There is a lot of wisdom in 32's brief summation. If you are not disciplined, you might just as well be parked in front of a machine at the casino, which in fact may provide a marginally better ROI. Its the shameful truth. In some ways I've experienced every one of the scenarios he mentioned. My thrifting (for clothes anyway) is way toned down from what it used to be.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> If you are not disciplined, you might just as well be parked in front of a machine at the casino, which in fact may provide a marginally better ROI.


If I go to a casino, I like to play the change machine. It's my type of gambling. I put in a dollar and it always spits out four quarters. I feel like a winner every time!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Without quoting the whole manifesto, 32, I think the whole thing needs to be stickied for all newbies. So much good information. :chinese:


Thanks. And if your hat size is 6 7/8 and you're in need of a never-used equestrian helmet, I'm you're man.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks. And if your hat size is 6 7/8 and you're in need of a never-used equestrian helmet, I'm you're man.


If you meant 7 7/8's, then I'm your man. It's time to replace mine. Actually, depending on what it is the 6 7/8's might be good for a friend.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> If I go to a casino, I like to play the change machine. It's my type of gambling. I put in a dollar and it always spits out four quarters. I feel like a winner every time!


I actually think of thrift stores as casinos, except you don't have to put up any real money to win big. Nothing like spotting Alden NST in shell for $4 or an RL Aztec for $3 to get the blood pumping...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> If you meant 7 7/8's, then I'm your man. It's time to replace mine. Actually, depending on what it is the 6 7/8's might be good for a friend.


Seriously? It's brand new in the box. You don't know how much it would mean to me to get rid of it. I'll shoot you some photos tomorrow and double-check the size, but it's definitely not 7 7/8. Out of curiousity, why does yours need replacing? I shouldn't think they would wear out, unless you like your velvet spiffy.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Seriously? It's brand new in the box. You don't know how much it would mean to me to get rid of it. I'll shoot you some photos tomorrow and double-check the size, but it's definitely not 7 7/8. Out of curiousity, why does yours need replacing? I shouldn't think they would wear out, unless you like your velvet spiffy.


Same reason you should replace your motorcycle, bicycle, or football helmet every so often. The foam breaks down and isn't as crash-resistant anymore, plus it just gets absolutely disgusting with all the sweat the leather absorbs. And I think I can guarantee that I'll find a home for it regardless of size.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Same reason you should replace your motorcycle, bicycle, or football helmet every so often. The foam breaks down and isn't as crash-resistant anymore, plus it just gets absolutely disgusting with all the sweat the leather absorbs. And I think I can guarantee that I'll find a home for it regardless of size.


I've had the same motorcycle helmet for almost 20 years now. I find it lasts longer if you don't wear it.:devil:


----------



## drlivingston

As embarrassed as I am to admit it, I might have a new in box equestrian helmet that will fit your melon, Reuben. Like 32, it looked so nice on the thrift store shelf, I figured that I could make money on it. ummmm... nope.:redface:


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> I've had the same motorcycle helmet for almost 20 years now. I find it lasts longer if you don't wear it.:devil:


Makes you popular with organ donation advocates as well. :hidden:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> As embarrassed as I am to admit it, I might have a new in box equestrian helmet that will fit your melon, Reuben. Like 32, it looked so nice on the thrift store shelf, I figured that I could make money on it. ummmm... nope.:redface:


:eek2:


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> Lol - believe me- I hesitated to buy it...lol , but hey, it was the middle of arguably his best season. I will get it authenticated, or otherwise debunked and see if it was a score. But based on the accompanying ephemera I got along with, its a pretty sure bet.


I think you can rest easy that it's authentic. And while the Cubs were pretty terrible during Banks' career, he is in the Hall of Fame. No losers are enshrined there.

Oh, and since Mr. Cub won't be signing any more autographs, the value of that program will likely increase.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Makes you popular with organ donation advocates as well. :hidden:


Not sure they'd want anything. I'm pretty sure everything I have is defective in some way.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> I think you can rest easy that it's authentic. And while* the Cubs were pretty terrible during Banks' career*, he is in the Hall of Fame.* No losers are enshrined there*.
> 
> Oh, and since Mr. Cub won't be signing any more autographs, the value of that program will likely increase.


Actually, there are lots of losers in the hall of fame. Ty Cobb springs to mind immediately. He was a loser in every aspect of life, except on the baseball field. Same thing with Mickey Mantle.

The Cubs have been terrible through a lot of careers. Whenever Mrs. 32 (who adores the Cubs) catches me watching Ken Burns' Baseball, which bores her to tears, I explain that I'm watching Cubs' World Series highlights. And there is nothing--nothing--she can say in response.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WesleyBentz111 said:


> I'm newer to Thrifting and would like to know any tips you guys might have last time I went I left my phone out in my car I was thinking man I need to get that but did not big Mistake.


You have gotten some excellent responses to your question from Woofa and 32R&R. It was good advice. Learn, listen, and be persistent. I agree with nearly everything they both said. But, let me add one piece of advice. If you are just starting in the thrifting hobby, you should begin with something that you like. Finding things that you personally like, love, or enjoy will keep you motivated. What I mean is don't start with something that someone else tells you is interesting or even valuable. Start with something YOU like. I started this whole hobby/addiction/adventure with shoes. I like Mens quality shoes. When I found them I was so excited it kept me going back to look for more. Once I was really excited about digging through thrift stores and started to understand the difference between brand names and real quality, then you can expand into things you want to buy because they are money makers. If you start with something that you don't care about, then it will be hard to be enthusiastic even if you make money.

I remember when I started checking the suits and sportcoats. I needed a navy blazer. So, I looked at the racks and found a really nice blazer. It was nothing particularly special except that it was high quality, and my size. Then, I started looking at the others and I found brands I had never heard of, but could tell they were expensive. So, I looked them up. And the first time I found an OXXFORD suit, I thought wow this looks really nice. I should look this up. I did and I was shocked about how much they cost and that they sell well (not as well as they should, but the market is slowly catching up).

MY point being that I had already found something I was interested in and that was exciting to find. Then, when I started to branch out, it worked out. You will make mistakes. You will buy something that you think is worth a gold mine and it will be worth nothing. You will buy things that have holes, you will buy something that on its face you believe is great, but it turns out there is something about it that takes it out of the buy column into the reject pile. But, keep it up.

The first time you sell something for $50 that you paid 50 cents for, you will be hooked. Then, if you stick with it, one day you will hit a real score! Early on in my adventure my stepdaughter told me that her local Salvation Army had 200+ Allen Edmonds for $3-4 each. I planned a trip and came back with 145 pairs of Allen Edmonds, Footjoy, and Alden. This was in a really crappy SA in a tiny town. I actually found out who the person was that had donated them. He had 300 more at home. He and I have become friends and he is a fellow lawyer. We have even referred work to each other.

Thrifting really is exciting, very frustrating, agonizing, wonderful, adventurous, and HARD WORK.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

wow nice finds I only found like 1 pure Cashmere suit at the thrift like that keep in mind I'm newer to thrifting but good finds nonetheless.


----------



## adoucett

If you are new to thrifting, I encourage you to check out , along with the many other blogs dedicated to thrifting. I try to share advice for newcomers and I have quite a lot of photos that will give you ideas of what to be on the lookout for.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

Thank you woofa for helping me out. I tell you what that is a good idea take a picture of a tag of something I want to research further I will be doing that for sure as for thethriftshopper I had seen that and was thinking this looks like a good site and now I know it is thank you and I might take you up on asking you more later so much to learn. <( ^ - ^ <) 
Edit I should have replied with quote


----------



## Monocle

A pass today. Tempted by the label, but the sweater was boring and needed cleaning. Too much time to invest. No guarantee it'll clean up.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

YoungSoulRebel said:


> My only rules are:
> 
> 1. Roll up your sleeves and DIG!
> 2. If you see it, buy it. Nine times out of ten it will not be there when I you go back.


and dig I will thank you.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

32rollandrock said:


> The very first thing you should do is go to eBay and check completed listings for Brooks Brothers sport coats (or blazers) and Allen Edmonds shoes. See how many really nice shoes and jackets went unsold, even though the price was low? Then go to a few thrift stores and try finding Brooks Brothers sport coats and Allen Edmonds shoes. See how rare they are?
> 
> This is the reality of the thrifting game. Money doesn't grow on trees, nor are thrift stores bulging with treasures that are easy to pluck and flip. Making money at thrifting is really, really hard. I would not encourage trying to do this. If you manage to flip a thing here or a thing there, great. But, if you go into this thinking of it as a second job, you will likely end up with closets full of stuff that you either can't get around to listing or that won't sell or that, in the thrill of the hunt, is unsellable because it has flaws. And even the tiniest of flaws is the kiss of death in thrifting. Buyers don't care that the fraying on the shirt collar is minor, they don't want frays at all, because there are plenty of fish in the online secondhand sea that has no imperfections.
> 
> So, first and foremost, go into this as a hobby.
> 
> One of the hardest things in thrifting is to be absolutely ruthless when it comes to rejecting stuff. If you find something more than once every ten trips to a thrift store, you are likely not being ruthless enough. No one cares that vintage Joseph A. Bank stuff is really nice. It is virtually impossible to flip. Same thing with lots of other brands. Really, there are two tiers: Stuff you buy to flip and stuff you buy for yourself. They are often mutually exclusive. I'll buy vintage JAB stuff for myself all day long, but never to flip. Same thing for Nordstrom. Wow, look at these Zanella pants, they cost $200 brand new! True, but they also have three, even four, pleats (the dreaded shark pants) on each side and will prove almost impossible to sell. When you're just starting out, J. Crew might be OK to pick up for yourself, but only if it fits--the cost of hemming J. Crew pants, for example, means that they're not worth buying. Never buy Nautica. If it's made in China, you'd better have a darn good reason for buying it. Someone here recently picked up a pair of Dexters for himself for $4. I, personally, would never pick up Dexters except for bowling shoes (they actually make pretty good bowling shoes). They're a tough flip and there are sufficient AE and vintage Florsheim Imperials out there.
> 
> The other thing you must do is learn everything you can about clothes. You do that by reading WAYWT posts and other threads here, but the best resource for this is the thrift thread on TOF. There is no comparable resource anywhere on the Internet. Between everyone who posts on that thread, there is nothing--nothing--that has ever been sold in a thrift store that someone on that thread doesn't know about. That includes stripper poles--yes, it actually happened. Someone once found one for a song. You will do best to just shut up and read for awhile. Virtually every question you can think of has already been asked and answered on that thread.
> 
> Besides educating yourself about clothes, the most important thing is to be persistent. You make your own luck. I've been dialing back lately, but I went to the same three thrift stores every day for seven years, and I still go to those same stores at least four or five times a week. You won't find anything if you don't go, so go as often as you possibly can. I've gone to the same store twice in one day more than once, and more than once, I scored the second time around after striking out the first time. It can pay off in more ways than one. The staff gets to know you, and you will get consideration not given to others. Case in point, I got stuck in line the other day behind someone who had a cart (and you will learn to loathe shopping carts in thrift stores) full of clothes and, of course, she hadn't bothered removing the hangers (another pet peeve). I had only a MTM Tom James shirt, which is borderline in the first place, but it was a very nice shirt with great cloth. Do you have a dollar, the manager asked. Sure, I said, and she let me have it for a buck out the door, saving me three bucks. You'll also find yourself getting the senior discount on senior day, even if you don't ask and even if you're still in college.
> 
> At certain stores, GW being the main example around here, you're largely looking for mistakes--stuff they overlooked and didn't put on shopgoodwill.com or stuff that didn't go to the in-store boutique or stuff that other thrifters missed. You should be doing it anyway, but these are the stores where it is absolutely crucial to check the women's section. That's where you'll find your patch madras trousers and jackets. That's where the crocodile belts pop up.
> 
> Also, as the recent find of the item from the Windy City's alleged baseball team shows, you never know what you'll find in a thrift store, so look through everything. A surprising number of high-quality knives show up in thrift stores--they'll be hidden in the big box of knives most thrift stores keep at the counter near the cash register. Learn about cast iron. Some brands can fetch quite a bit, cast iron never goes away and it often ends up going to thrifts after the estate or rummage sale is over. A smart phone is invaluable, but it is not an end-all-be-all. Gambling once in awhile is OK, but you should never buy stuff unless you know something about the stuff you're buying. Otherwise, you'll end up with BNIB equestrian helmets and other odds and ends that you will never, ever be able to flip.
> 
> These are just a few things off the top of my head. There is no substitute for experience. Good luck.


Thank you for your reply you said some stuff I have not thought of but I have a question what is this TOF forum I do plan on reading up on this stuff but don't know what Tof is. thank you good advice


----------



## Woofa

Question regarding things like these (the Sulka sweater.) I have seen a few that needed cleaning in the past as well. Will these things whiten up with a good mixture of oxyclean and bleach? I don't think these start out as white so I was hesitant to even try cleaning them. What is everyone's experiences?


----------



## WesleyBentz111

Nobleprofessor said:


> You have gotten some excellent responses to your question from Woofa and 32R&R. It was good advice. Learn, listen, and be persistent. I agree with nearly everything they both said. But, let me add one piece of advice. If you are just starting in the thrifting hobby, you should begin with something that you like. Finding things that you personally like, love, or enjoy will keep you motivated. What I mean is don't start with something that someone else tells you is interesting or even valuable. Start with something YOU like. I started this whole hobby/addiction/adventure with shoes. I like Mens quality shoes. When I found them I was so excited it kept me going back to look for more. Once I was really excited about digging through thrift stores and started to understand the difference between brand names and real quality, then you can expand into things you want to buy because they are money makers. If you start with something that you don't care about, then it will be hard to be enthusiastic even if you make money.
> 
> I remember when I started checking the suits and sportcoats. I needed a navy blazer. So, I looked at the racks and found a really nice blazer. It was nothing particularly special except that it was high quality, and my size. Then, I started looking at the others and I found brands I had never heard of, but could tell they were expensive. So, I looked them up. And the first time I found an OXXFORD suit, I thought wow this looks really nice. I should look this up. I did and I was shocked about how much they cost and that they sell well (not as well as they should, but the market is slowly catching up).
> 
> MY point being that I had already found something I was interested in and that was exciting to find. Then, when I started to branch out, it worked out. You will make mistakes. You will buy something that you think is worth a gold mine and it will be worth nothing. You will buy things that have holes, you will buy something that on its face you believe is great, but it turns out there is something about it that takes it out of the buy column into the reject pile. But, keep it up.
> 
> The first time you sell something for $50 that you paid 50 cents for, you will be hooked. Then, if you stick with it, one day you will hit a real score! Early on in my adventure my stepdaughter told me that her local Salvation Army had 200+ Allen Edmonds for $3-4 each. I planned a trip and came back with 145 pairs of Allen Edmonds, Footjoy, and Alden. This was in a really crappy SA in a tiny town. I actually found out who the person was that had donated them. He had 300 more at home. He and I have become friends and he is a fellow lawyer. We have even referred work to each other.
> 
> Thrifting really is exciting, very frustrating, agonizing, wonderful, adventurous, and HARD WORK.


Yes I think you are right I like Woofa and 32R&R advice and I like your as well thank you all so much.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

adoucett said:


> If you are new to thrifting, I encourage you to check out , along with the many other blogs dedicated to thrifting. I try to share advice for newcomers and I have quite a lot of photos that will give you ideas of what to be on the lookout for.


I will thank you.


----------



## Reuben

WesleyBentz111 said:


> I will thank you.


The absolute best blog guide to thrifting I've read was written by forum member Orgetorix: https://thriftygent.com/category/how-to-thrift-series/


----------



## WesleyBentz111

Reuben said:


> The absolute best blog guide to thrifting I've read was written by forum member Orgetorix: https://thriftygent.com/category/how-to-thrift-series/


this is good thank you.


----------



## drlivingston

If I were not such an internet Luddite, I would start one of those blog thingies. As it is, I struggle enough just dealing with the minor intricacies of eBay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I would, respectfully, disagree with this. Because you never know what you will find in a thrift store, you really do have to be a jack-of-all-trades, as it were. Otherwise, you'll walk right past the Cinelli track bike marked at $25 en route to the shoe aisle, where you may or may not find anything. Thrifting, I think is a lot like fishing. You'll do much better with one of those drift nets that captures and kills everything than with a hook and line. It doesn't work to go looking for a certain something. You have to take what the thrifting gods offer.



Nobleprofessor said:


> You have gotten some excellent responses to your question from Woofa and 32R&R. It was good advice. Learn, listen, and be persistent. I agree with nearly everything they both said. But, let me add one piece of advice. If you are just starting in the thrifting hobby, you should begin with something that you like. Finding things that you personally like, love, or enjoy will keep you motivated. What I mean is don't start with something that someone else tells you is interesting or even valuable. Start with something YOU like. I started this whole hobby/addiction/adventure with shoes. I like Mens quality shoes. When I found them I was so excited it kept me going back to look for more. Once I was really excited about digging through thrift stores and started to understand the difference between brand names and real quality, then you can expand into things you want to buy because they are money makers. If you start with something that you don't care about, then it will be hard to be enthusiastic even if you make money.
> 
> I remember when I started checking the suits and sportcoats. I needed a navy blazer. So, I looked at the racks and found a really nice blazer. It was nothing particularly special except that it was high quality, and my size. Then, I started looking at the others and I found brands I had never heard of, but could tell they were expensive. So, I looked them up. And the first time I found an OXXFORD suit, I thought wow this looks really nice. I should look this up. I did and I was shocked about how much they cost and that they sell well (not as well as they should, but the market is slowly catching up).
> 
> MY point being that I had already found something I was interested in and that was exciting to find. Then, when I started to branch out, it worked out. You will make mistakes. You will buy something that you think is worth a gold mine and it will be worth nothing. You will buy things that have holes, you will buy something that on its face you believe is great, but it turns out there is something about it that takes it out of the buy column into the reject pile. But, keep it up.
> 
> The first time you sell something for $50 that you paid 50 cents for, you will be hooked. Then, if you stick with it, one day you will hit a real score! Early on in my adventure my stepdaughter told me that her local Salvation Army had 200+ Allen Edmonds for $3-4 each. I planned a trip and came back with 145 pairs of Allen Edmonds, Footjoy, and Alden. This was in a really crappy SA in a tiny town. I actually found out who the person was that had donated them. He had 300 more at home. He and I have become friends and he is a fellow lawyer. We have even referred work to each other.
> 
> Thrifting really is exciting, very frustrating, agonizing, wonderful, adventurous, and HARD WORK.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> As embarrassed as I am to admit it, I might have a new in box equestrian helmet that will fit your melon, Reuben. Like 32, it looked so nice on the thrift store shelf, I figured that I could make money on it. ummmm... nope.:redface:


Don't let him fool you, Rueben. 
There's Boatloads of money in Equestrian helmets (Like Incan Matrimonial Headmasks.) 
If you can move them...but you can't. 
DrL's fence seemed confident enough.

Okay, enough hints in there, name the movie.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I would, respectfully, disagree with this. Because you never know what you will find in a thrift store, you really do have to be a jack-of-all-trades, as it were. Otherwise, you'll walk right past the Cinelli track bike marked at $25 en route to the shoe aisle, where you may or may not find anything. Thrifting, I think is a lot like fishing. You'll do much better with one of those drift nets that captures and kills everything than with a hook and line. It doesn't work to go looking for a certain something. You have to take what the thrifting gods offer.


i think you misinterpreted what I said. I said start with something you personally like. Then, once you get the idea and the habit, you can expand to other things. You don't want to unleash someone with no experience into a thrift store and say "go find all the great deals." Someone new to this hobby will be overwhelmed if the first time the go to a store they have no idea what to look for.


----------



## blzr

Visited a local thrift shop. Wound up getting Allen Edmonds Del Rays for $30. Perfect Condition!!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> i think you misinterpreted what I said. I said start with something you personally like. Then, once you get the idea and the habit, you can expand to other things. You don't want to unleash someone with no experience into a thrift store and say "go find all the great deals." Someone new to this hobby will be overwhelmed if the first time the go to a store they have no idea what to look for.


I would put it this way: Don't buy clothes, or anything else for that matter, without knowing something about what you're buying. You don't necessarily have to love it. I don't love alligator purses, for example, but I know enough to buy alligator purses when I see them. I'm still trying to master equestrian helmets. The market for them is dramatically overstated, no matter what Reuben says.

Only once have I experienced the thrill of finding something I was looking for, and that was vicariously. Happened 30 years ago, at least. The woman I was dating at the time said she planned on stopping by the thrift store while on an errand. "Get me a Pendleton shirt," I said, never believing it would happen. She returned with the best Pendleton shirt I have ever seen come out of a thrift store. Had it out the other day. It no longer fits, and there's a moth nibble or two that wasn't there when she found it. But the memory still makes me smile.


----------



## 32rollandrock

blzr said:


> Visited a local thrift shop. Wound up getting Allen Edmonds Del Rays for $30. Perfect Condition!!


Thirty dollars? The market is surely different in New York than it is here.


----------



## Duvel

One great point. One surprising point! Really? You've never found something, thrifting, that you were looking for? I usually don't go thrifting with a lot of intention, i.e., searching for something in particular, but when I find something, it's almost always on my list of wants or things to look for. I've only been surprised a couple of times by things I didn't realize I wanted. Maybe that's because I have a long list of things I want.

Or maybe I'm missing your point.



32rollandrock said:


> I would put it this way: *Don't buy clothes, or anything else for that matter, without knowing something about what you're buying. *You don't necessarily have to love it. I don't love alligator purses, for example, but I know enough to buy alligator purses when I see them. I'm still trying to master equestrian helmets. The market for them is dramatically overstated, no matter what Reuben says.
> 
> *Only once have I experienced the thrill of finding something I was looking for,* and that was vicariously. Happened 30 years ago, at least. The woman I was dating at the time said she planned on stopping by the thrift store while on an errand. "Get me a Pendleton shirt," I said, never believing it would happen. She returned with the best Pendleton shirt I have ever seen come out of a thrift store. Had it out the other day. It no longer fits, and there's a moth nibble or two that wasn't there when she found it. But the memory still makes me smile.


----------



## gamma68

WesleyBentz111 said:


> Thank you for your reply you said some stuff I have not thought of but I have a question what is this TOF forum I do plan on reading up on this stuff but don't know what Tof is. thank you good advice


Just so you know, a lot of personal opinion is expressed in the post to which you replied. I've successfully flipped every single Jos. A. Bank red label item I've found. I've also purchased some off the Thrift Exchange and have been pleased with what I've received.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> i think you misinterpreted what I said. I said start with something you personally like. Then, once you get the idea and the habit, you can expand to other things. You don't want to unleash someone with no experience into a thrift store and say "go find all the great deals." Someone new to this hobby will be overwhelmed if the first time the go to a store they have no idea what to look for.


To add to what you stated, if one goes to a thrift store looking to make a killing in every single merchandise category (clothing, bikes, artwork, sports equipment, etc.) then you'll never get out of the store.

Besides clothing, I also check out the hardcover books and sometimes take a pass through the artwork aisle. I've found a few books over the years that have become part of my library, and other nice ones I've flipped for a pretty penny. That's because I know a little bit about the antique book market.

At estate sales, I look at clothes, books, antique furniture, fine artwork and Oriental rugs. I have scored some fantastic deals on high-quality antique Persian rugs that interested no one else. This works for me because 99% of the population has no idea if an Oriental rug is a quality antique piece.

For those new to thrifting: rely on your knowledge in categories that interest you, and you will undoubtedly find some very nice things at thrifts and estate sales, if you're persistent.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> One great point. One surprising point! Really? You've never found something, thrifting, that you were looking for? I usually don't go thrifting with a lot of intention, i.e., searching for something in particular, but when I find something, it's almost always on my list of wants or things to look for. I've only been surprised a couple of times by things I didn't realize I wanted. Maybe that's because I have a long list of things I want.
> 
> Or maybe I'm missing your point.


I think you may be missing my point, but not sure. I have never gone thrifting with the idea of finding anything specific. It just doesn't work that way, which is why I'm bemused when neophytes ask the staff "Do you have any (fill-in-the-blank)?" 
Well, look around and see--that's how thrift stores work. I'm equally amused when the checker asks "Did you find everything?" Well, no, as a matter of fact I didn't--please direct me to the Alden LHS's and Hermes ties.

I made a killing last year when SA had a prolonged sale on footwear. None fit me, but I had an incredible run that lasted nearly a month, finding pair after pair of flippable shoes and boots. Mostly, I knew what they were: Raichle mountaineering boots, shell Imperials--the stuff you don't necessarily see every day, but still common enough. Then I spotted a pair of boots that looked straight out of Mad Max for $2. I had no idea what they were. Turned out they were motocross boots, and highly sought after by both motorcyclists and the steam punk crowd. They sold for $175, and I did not even know the size, which had long since worn off, if it was ever there at all. Buyer was delighted and gave me great feedback, so I must have done something right. Then there was the time I picked up a Stetson for $8 or so--expensive by my standards--that was a size 7. Couldn't get any interest on the exchange at $30 or so, but it flipped on eBay for $202. I'm far from an expert on hats, but having handled enough hats over the years, I realized that this material, which appeared to be fur as opposed to cloth, was something special, so I picked it up and was rewarded more than I imagined.

If you focus on just one thing--clothes or shoes or whatever it is--you'll often end up buying stuff that you should not simply to break a dry spell. If you diversify, dry spells don't last as long. Again, you have to know something about what it is that's in front of you. With the hat, I knew from experience and my gut. In the case of the motocross boots, a smartphone proved crucial. Same thing with a sewing machine I recently purchased. Whether I ever get it up or running (and I should) doesn't really matter because an eBay search revealed that the manual by itself, which was included, is worth more than what I paid for the whole enchilada. I know a thing or two about bicycles and manage to find a few each year that generally go pretty quickly on CL.

All this said, everyone has different levels. The flipping game isn't for everyone, and that's fine.


----------



## TweedyDon

There's a lot of excellent advice here!

If you're just starting off thrifting, and are planning on using thrift finds to finance your own clothing (or other) I would advise to look through the Thrift Exchange, and see what sort of things appeal. I'd also advise to look through the Thrift threads on TOF--which stands for The Other Forum, and refers to Style Forum. Spend a LOT of time on this! If it doesn't interest you, that might indicate that thrifting itself isn't for you. But if you find yourself hooked, then you'll gain a lot of valuable information. 

I think that 32 is right about diversifying once you get deeper into this as a hobby. However, to start off I'd second the advice to focus on what you personally like, and have knowledge of. And there really is no substitute for knowledge--I smile when I see people laboriously checking prices of things in thrift stores on their phones, knowing that the information they're getting like that might not be completely accurate, and wondering how they can spend the time to check each item they come across... as some people try to do. 

You'll make mistakes, but to minimize them, I would suggest:

1) Leave anything with damage, even if it could easily be repaired.
2) Leave anything you're not sure of. You might make mistakes here--but the number of things you'll buy if you take chances will far outweigh the number of things you'll pass on that were good, so a cautious strategy is likely to have you come out ahead. 
3) Check the pockets and linings--including in the arms--for damage. Lining damage can easily be repaired, but if you're starting out you want to make things easy for yourself. 
4) Hold jackets up to the light "open" so that you can check for holes in the back. If the jacket's unlined or half-lined this is the best way to find quickly even the smallest holes.
5) MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PLENTY OF STORAGE! I have two rooms in my farmhouse devoted to industrial-strength professional storage racks of clothing acquired from thrifts--that's a LOT of space. At the very least you should have a closet set aside for thrift finds you're planning to re-sell. This makes organizing them easy, and allows you to see how much you're acquiring. 
6) Have a strategy for preventing moth or other contaminants entering your existing stuff. Ideally, good checking will preclude this, but you should ALWAYS make sure that you've appropriately dealt with "new" items.

And, most importantly, realise.....

7) You're NOT going to make much money, if any, doing this--unless you do it professionally, like Spoo on TOF. For example, a jacket might cost you $15; shipping is (say) $10. It sells for $30. Profit, right? Not really. You've maybe spent $15 in gas visiting thrifts, at least an hour measuring, photographing, and describing it, and then more gas to the PO to ship it. So, you're making a loss on it, and giving your time free. Of course, when you get more items per trip your fixed costs go down--but you still spend a LOT of time per item. If you'd in this for the money, frankly, you're better off getting a part-time job at McDonald's. (And, no, I'm not joking here!) But if you see it as a hobby that might, with luck, let you break even and find some cool things for yourself, you're in luck!


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> If I were not such an internet Luddite, I would start one of those blog thingies. As it is, I struggle enough just dealing with the minor intricacies of eBay.


I'm planning on starting a blog in a week or so, on thrifting, classic menswear, and small-scale homestead farming (my wife and I are bringing a small farm with a Victorian farmhouse back into production). Think a cross between Muffy's Daily Prep and An Affordable Wardrobe! With luck, I'll be starting this in early April....


----------



## Duvel

This is awesome, TD! I look forward to seeing this!



TweedyDon said:


> I'm planning on starting a blog in a week or so, on thrifting, classic menswear, and small-scale homestead farming (my wife and I are bringing a small farm with a Victorian farmhouse back into production). Think a cross between Muffy's Daily Prep and An Affordable Wardrobe! With luck, I'll be starting this in early April....


----------



## drlivingston

TweedyDon said:


> You're NOT going to make much money, if any, doing this--unless you do it professionally*, like Spoo on TOF*.


As successful as he is, the Great Spoo still keeps a 9-5 job. :teacha:


----------



## ThePopinjay

TweedyDon said:


> I'm planning on starting a blog in a week or so, on thrifting, classic menswear, and small-scale homestead farming (my wife and I are bringing a small farm with a Victorian farmhouse back into production). Think a cross between Muffy's Daily Prep and An Affordable Wardrobe! With luck, I'll be starting this in early April....


I would be very, very interested in reading this!


----------



## Winny94

WesleyBentz111 said:


> I'm newer to Thrifting and would like to know any tips you guys might have last time I went I left my phone out in my car I was thinking man I need to get that but did not big Mistake.


Something that's been danced around but not expliciy stated is be prepared for disappointment. Only a few weeks in and I've had a canali suit (just a size too large), a pendleton hunting jacket (moth hole in sleeve), AE Park Aves (with a deep scratch) and a forest green pendleton button down (snag in the chest) get my hopes up the crush them. Oh well, guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## drlivingston

Winny94 said:


> Something that's been danced around but not expliciy stated is be prepared for disappointment.


That is why we call them "blues". Those of us who have done this for a while don't "dance" around them. We accept them. Blues are 100 times more common than "brags".


----------



## Winny94

The Dexters I found. Not the highest quality maker, but look like they were worn for one occasion and put away. They fit, so I'm happy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Then again, I found a box of Ilford photographic paper today. Fifty sheets, although I suspect that some, but not many, may be missing, judging by the box weight. They are 16 by 20, which translates as huge. And Ilford is good stuff--I did some photography back in high school and remember Ilford paper as being way better than Kodak. Now, it may be worth nothing at all--if someone opened the box and the light-proof bag inside that holds the sheets, I just wasted $5. They might also have been stored at the wrong temperature or humidity, or they might simply be too old -- I know nothing about expiration dates. On the other hand, I know a photographer who will be able to put them to great use if they are still useable, and I am certain that he will make me a gallery quality print gratis if this pans out.

This, gentlemen, is why I love thrift stores. They put boxes of chocolate to shame.


----------



## ran23

Ilford and double speed Tri-X for fun. those were the days!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Those Dexters are nice. They'll last forever. I have a similar pair of Stuart McGuires that are impervious to everything.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Those Dexters are nice. They'll last forever. I have a similar pair of Stuart McGuires that are impervious to everything.


They don't get much love on the secondary market, but that's not the point. They look very nice, and if the buyer is happy, that's all that counts.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone need a Corbin glen paid salt and pepper jacket? Can't tell if it's an orphan or not but was thinking of a snagging it at lunch. Was thinking its in the 40-42 range.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just picked up a killer Canali sportcoat. Silk/wool blend - two buttons. Looks great - probably headed for the Bay.


----------



## drlivingston

You snag all of this in Gardendale?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> If you focus on just one thing--clothes or shoes or whatever it is--you'll often end up buying stuff that you should not simply to break a dry spell. If you diversify, dry spells don't last as long. Again, you have to know something about what it is that's in front of you. With the hat, I knew from experience and my gut. In the case of the motocross boots, a smartphone proved crucial. Same thing with a sewing machine I recently purchased. Whether I ever get it up or running (and I should) doesn't really matter because an eBay search revealed that the manual by itself, which was included, is worth more than what I paid for the whole enchilada. I know a thing or two about bicycles and manage to find a few each year that generally go pretty quickly on CL.


You are right about this. Be open to new things. Be interested, be on the lookout, etc.

I went to an estate sale saw a book I thought was interesting and bought it for myself. Then, I looked it up and I sold it for $750. Seriously. ONE book. It wasn't particularly old, just rare. I have bought lots of items that I no intent to look for when I started, but realized I could make money.

I bought some vitamins at an estate (boxes of unopened bottles). I paid $13 for all of it and sold every bottle for between $30-50 and there were probably 25 bottles. VITAMINS! Really.

I bought a McDonald's Playskool set for $14 and sold it for $125. Or 8 pairs of Womens SAS NEW in the boxes for $40 and sold them $560.

I am sure I have dozens of these stories. I won't tell you what my wife buys because she seems to be one of the few people selling it. But, she buys things that are usually 50 cents or thrown away or free and she sells them for $50 or more EACH!

Anyone who has been doing this for any amount of time has stories like these. But, what I was saying previously was most people need to get some experience before they jump in trying to evaluate everything they see.


----------



## Sully

Grabbed a nice jacket @ the local Goodwill Thrift store today. Hook vent and MOP buttons, too.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
That is a nice jacket. Good job.


----------



## Reuben

Sully said:


> Grabbed a nice jacket @ the local Goodwill Thrift store today. Hook vent and MOP buttons, too.


It's a size 43-44L and you're looking to move it quickly and cheaply, right? I need a new FWDJ.


----------



## thegovteach

TweedyDon said:


> I'm planning on starting a blog in a week or so, on thrifting, classic menswear, and small-scale homestead farming (my wife and I are bringing a small farm with a Victorian farmhouse back into production). Think a cross between Muffy's Daily Prep and An Affordable Wardrobe! With luck, I'll be starting this in early April....


I look forward to it....and as a blogger, don't quit your day job....


----------



## TweedyDon

That Langrock jacket is beautiful! Langrock really was at the pinnacle of the Ivy Style movement, and it's obvious why once you've seen their items in person.


----------



## TweedyDon

thegovteach said:


> I look forward to it....and as a blogger, don't quit your day job....


Oh, this will be VERY non-commercial!


----------



## Winny94

Looks like someone who was a fan of london fog donated a chunk of their wardrobe to local place this weekend. I could use a trench coat; was this label used on any quality items?


----------



## CMDC

^Certainly not rare. Basic stuff. I see dozens of them each week. That said, assuming it is in good condition and you didn't pay much for it, it should be a very serviceable coat. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## TweedyDon

CMDC said:


> ^Certainly not rare. Basic stuff. I see dozens of them each week. That said, assuming it is in good condition and you didn't pay much for it, it should be a very serviceable coat. Nothing wrong with it at all.


This!


----------



## Winny94

CMDC said:


> ^Certainly not rare. Basic stuff. I see dozens of them each week. That said, assuming it is in good condition and you didn't pay much for it, it should be a very serviceable coat. Nothing wrong with it at all.


Thank-you sir. I didn't buy it because I wanted to check, but good to hear its sufficeable.


----------



## Woofa

Question. I stopped in a local GW during my lunch hour and saw a pair of Alden's that were stamped Alden Restoration on the insole. This is the first time I have seen this. These were not in great shape and not shell cordovan and a small size, 7 I believe, so I was not really thinking about getting them but I am wondering how this affects resale for anything I see in the future. What has been your experience. 
Thanks


----------



## ran23

Stopped in my local consignment store, about 12 Joseph Abbound suits from the same donar, all tailored to 40-42R, too big for me. Local Salvation Army, two for one day! finally a brown knit tie.


----------



## Bama87

Nevermind


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> You snag all of this in Gardendale?


That's right - but it's been slim pickings lately.

Hard to get out to any other stores, but I'll be off work for a week in April while my wife is at a conference. I plan on hitting up as many as I can - including the Foundry.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Woofa said:


> Question. I stopped in a local GW during my lunch hour and saw a pair of Alden's that were stamped Alden Restoration on the insole. This is the first time I have seen this. These were not in great shape and not shell cordovan and a small size, 7 I believe, so I was not really thinking about getting them but I am wondering how this affects resale for anything I see in the future. What has been your experience.
> Thanks


i have sold Alden restoration shoes. They won't sell as much as Alden's that in very good shape. But, if they are in good shape and have no issues, Alden are almost always a buy.


----------



## Monocle

Decent day.


----------



## Tilton

Monocle said:


> Decent day.


Have that exact Hermes, thrifted, of course. Very useful tie. Nice finds!


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> Decent day.


Drat, narrow. Doesn't matter what size it is now.


----------



## adoucett

I haven't had much luck lately, but I did find this nice luxury line BB shirt today. It's a 16.5-33 if anyone's interested. 

A couple of the stores around me have decided to raise their prices quite a lot lately. One store that was selling sportcoats for $5 dollars now was asking $50 for some. Ugh


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> Decent day.


Are those 11 or 11.5?


----------



## Monocle

They are 10's


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> They are 10's


:fool: Are you sure I didn't misread the width? Maybe they are 10D and I'm just imagining things?


----------



## Monocle

May I ask the purists, is there a place for a short sleeve OCBD in the rotation, in any instance?, or would that be considered an abberration? I saw a white Hyde Park hanging on the rack, and it was clean, but I searched all over the store for the matching pocket protector, to no avail. I had to leave it.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> May I ask the purists, is there a place for a short sleeve OCBD in the rotation, in any instance?, or would that be considered an abberration? I saw a white Hyde Park hanging on the rack, and it was clean, but I searched all over the store for the matching pocket protector, to no avail. I had to leave it.


The only short-sleeve shirts I wear are cotton polos and madras.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> May I ask the purists, is there a place for a short sleeve OCBD in the rotation, in any instance?, or would that be considered an abberration? I saw a white Hyde Park hanging on the rack, and it was clean, but I searched all over the store for the matching pocket protector, to no avail. I had to leave it.


I've got a pink and blue striped one hanging around here somewhere . . .


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> May I ask the purists, *is there a place for a short sleeve OCBD in the rotation*, in any instance?, or would that be considered an abberration? I saw a white Hyde Park hanging on the rack, and it was clean, but I searched all over the store for the matching pocket protector, to no avail. I had to leave it.


If you work the counter at a fast-food restaurant, there is.


----------



## CMDC

I actually found a NWT JPress blue short sleeve ocbd a year or two back. Surprised they made one. Still have it in the stockroom too. I listed it for a while but no bites.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

Winny94 said:


> Something that's been danced around but not expliciy stated is be prepared for disappointment. Only a few weeks in and I've had a canali suit (just a size too large), a pendleton hunting jacket (moth hole in sleeve), AE Park Aves (with a deep scratch) and a forest green pendleton button down (snag in the chest) get my hopes up the crush them. Oh well, guess it comes with the territory.


Yes I have seen this on a few items like you get a item home like a shirt and the buttons are bad stuff like that but I think it's fun so it's all good


----------



## nbj08

Here's a story about a big blue:

Recently went to a local GW that I've been to only once before and found an Oxxford jacket. I was so pumped that I immediately started looking for the matching trousers. After failing, and telling myself I could use it as a sports coat instead, I started looking for moth holes. Near the right shoulder was a HUGE hole. I mean, this thing was massive - at least a half dollar-sized gouge. I don't know how I missed it when I first saw the jacket. It broke my heart.

I felt like I was witness to a crime against humanity, and I thought about buying it so I could give the poor coat a proper send-off. Never have I so deeply pitied an inanimate object.


----------



## WesleyBentz111

nbj08 said:


> Here's a story about a big blue:
> 
> Recently went to a local GW that I've been to only once before and found an Oxxford jacket. I was so pumped that I immediately started looking for the matching trousers. After failing, and telling myself I could use it as a sports coat instead, I started looking for moth holes. Near the right shoulder was a HUGE hole. I mean, this thing was massive - at least a half dollar-sized gouge. I don't know how I missed it when I first saw the jacket. It broke my heart.
> 
> I felt like I was witness to a crime against humanity, and I thought about buying it so I could give the poor coat a proper send-off. Never have I so deeply pitied an inanimate object.


oh man that sucks but you made it sound so funny. man there is one good thing from this you can get the bagpipes out for it it's the least you can do.


----------



## Natty Beau

Founds a nice Jos. A. Banks Shetland sport coat with all the trad details: natural shoulder, 3 button, sack cut, 2 button cuffs, even a hook vent.

Also the fabric is kind of unusual in a quiet way: a brown, mixed herringbone/barleycorn weave with blue stripes every 2 inches and multi-colored nubs running through it like a Donegal.

$14 in Goodwill's new "Select" section.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

nbj08 said:


> Here's a story about a big blue:
> 
> Recently went to a local GW that I've been to only once before and found an Oxxford jacket. I was so pumped that I immediately started looking for the matching trousers. After failing, and telling myself I could use it as a sports coat instead, I started looking for moth holes. Near the right shoulder was a HUGE hole. I mean, this thing was massive - at least a half dollar-sized gouge. I don't know how I missed it when I first saw the jacket. It broke my heart.
> 
> I felt like I was witness to a crime against humanity, and I thought about buying it so I could give the poor coat a proper send-off. Never have I so deeply pitied an inanimate object.


I made a rookie mistake recently. I found a BB poplin Suit. Looked excellent, but it was a little dirty -- no stains, just needed a good cleaning. A local dry cleaner had a $1.99 per piece special, so I brought it and a few other things. I got it back yesterday and I was excited I was going to list it here on the exchange or on ebay. I looked it over a little better and there is a small hole high up on the sleeve by the shoulder. Very frustrating. I am assuming it was there before, but I guess I didn't look well enough. Yesterday I found a very nice 3/2 Hardwick Sack Suit in Navy, but it had a big hole on the sleeve too! One of the suits I had cleaned is a BB Wash and Wear! It looks great!


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> I made a rookie mistake recently. I found a BB poplin Suit. Looked excellent, but it was a little dirty -- no stains, just needed a good cleaning. A local dry cleaner had a $1.99 per piece special, so I brought it and a few other things. I got it back yesterday and I was excited I was going to list it here on the exchange or on ebay. I looked it over a little better and there is a small hole high up on the sleeve by the shoulder. Very frustrating. I am assuming it was there before, but I guess I didn't look well enough. Yesterday I found a very nice 3/2 Hardwick Sack Suit in Navy, but it had a big hole on the sleeve too! One of the suits I had cleaned is a BB Wash and Wear! It looks great!


I bet you could get your investment plus shipping back for the poplin suit on the exchange if the hole isn't too bad.


----------



## ATL

Peacoat. $2.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> I bet you could get your investment plus shipping back for the poplin suit on the exchange if the hole isn't too bad.


You are probably right. I'll see if I can list it on here tommorrow.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> You are probably right. I'll see if I can list it on here tommorrow.


Since you didn't contact me about it, I can safely assume it won't fit, right?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Since you didn't contact me about it, I can safely assume it won't fit, right?


Actually . . . . Just kidding. I don't remember exactly. It might have been around your size. I'll look tonight at home.


----------



## Bama87

Anyone need a bright green check RLPL button down?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Since you didn't contact me about it, I can safely assume it won't fit, right?


It is a 42L


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Bama87 said:


> Anyone need a bright green check RLPL button down?


What size?


----------



## Bama87

Nobleprofessor said:


> What size?


It is tagged Large. It looks like a bigger large though.


----------



## brantley11

It's probably an XL. In my experience the America's Thrift Stores in Birmingham and Tuscaloosa usually guess big on shirts without tags. They are also really bad at guess shoes sizes.


----------



## Bama87

Oh no, there is actually a tag from RL on there with a L (I def do not go by what the store has tagged on anything). Although I cannot find a picture of a RLPL shirt with the tags like this one had. 

I had the PL tag that I took a picture of, then the Size and material tag was up in the right shoulder area (looking at my pic, it is up to the left), then a washing instruction tag in the bottom of the shirt.

Seems like every picture I can find has the size/material tag with the PL tag.

Edit:
I did pick up a "Burberrys of London" (I am kind of thinking this is a fake) tie ($2) and a pair of 7 for all mankind jeans (I need a pair or two of jeans and figured I test the waters with these "premium" jeans for $8)

This was the first RLPL anything and Burberrys anything I have saw around here.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is a Blues and a Brag

Brag:

Brooks Brothers vintage Wash and Wear suit! 3/2, sack, patch pockets, plain front pants, great color!

23 P2P and 32 BOC





AND here's the blues. It started out as a brag, but I then I noticed the hole.

This is Brooks Brothers Brookscool Poplin Suit (42L)

AND it looks great.





I had it dry cleaned because it was just a little dingy and it looked great until I noticed this:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ALSO

5 Brooks Brothers Shirts and a Robert Talbott Pindot tie (navy with gold dots)



And 5 totally UN-TRAD (but very sale-able) H Bar C Cowboy Shirts with embroidery and Pearl Buttons! (one small cowboy 15.5 33/34 must have worn these)


----------



## Orgetorix

Blues: I discovered this week that my shoe repair guy, who had been in business for 40 years and did B. Nelson-quality work for half the price, retired and closed his shop at the end of the year. :-(

I tried another shop in town that was recommended by the highest-end retailer here, and while they used decent quality sole leather, I'm pretty sure they just cemented it on.

Guess I'll have to bite the bullet and pay up for B. Nelson recrafting now.


----------



## Winny94

Question for those of you that flip womens clothing (and I think I know the answer, but I'll ask to make sure); is this zanella coat worth anything?


----------



## drlivingston

Winny94 said:


> Question for those of you that flip womens clothing (and I think I know the answer, but I'll ask to make sure); is this zanella coat worth anything?


If it fits your woman, priceless... As far as flip value, I would place it somewhere between nada and zilch.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> If it fits your woman, priceless... As far as flip value, I would place it somewhere between nada and zilch.


Actually, it's worth less than that.


----------



## gamma68

Today's thrift adventures were quite satisfying...



Brooks Brothers 3/2 ivory sack jacket. No fabric content tag. Feels like silk or possibly a silk blend?



(L-R) York & Lancaster regimental for Khaki's Ltd., "Athletic Supporter" repp for Chippmunk Creations, Turnbull & Asser.



My first polo shirt acquisition this year.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Today's thrift adventures were quite satisfying...
> 
> (L-R) York & Lancaster regimental for Khaki's Ltd., "Athletic Supporter" repp for Chippmunk Creations, Turnbull & Asser.


I flipped an identical Turnbull & Asser tie 3 weeks ago for a decent profit.

Today I picked up a Sulka tie, which is not something I've seen before over here. No photos of it yet.


----------



## DLW

gamma68 said:


> Today's thrift adventures were quite satisfying...
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 ivory sack jacket. No fabric content tag. Feels like silk or possibly a silk blend?


What a wonderful find. If I had stumbled upon it, I probably would have peed my pants out of sheer joy. Is it your size, and will we see the jacket in action soon in what are you wearing?


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> What a wonderful find. If I had stumbled upon it, I probably would have peed my pants out of sheer joy. Is it your size, and will we see the jacket in action soon in what are you wearing?


Thanks! It fits like a glove. I must admit that I wondered initially how to build a rig around it. I have a few ideas. You might see this in a WAYWT Easter rig.


----------



## Winny94

If anyone has or sees a pair of good quality womens cowboy boots in size 7 (particularly red) that they are looking to move, please let me know.


thanks!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The thrift gods gave me an Aquascutum Aqua 5 double breasted trench coat. As it is likely a 44 (possibly Long) it will be up for grabs. Color is navy. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## drlivingston

If any of you guys get the opportunity to thrift in Knoxville, TN, take my advice... DON'T! I have never been so depressed after a day of thrifting. :tongue2: I have a feeling that I was shopping in someone's wake... paging Wacolo.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> If any of you guys get the opportunity to thrift in Knoxville, TN, take my advice... DON'T! I have never been so depressed after a day of thrifting. :tongue2: I have a feeling that I was shopping in someone's wake... paging Wacolo.


I am innocent, I swear!!


----------



## vpkozel

Last week's brags: another Harris Tweed - this one in olive and tan/cream herringbone, JAB linen pants in yellow, a Carrot & Gibbs tie, some Hind running tops, and slate blue khakis that I have been looking for for about forever.

Last week's blues: Saw only my second Paul Stuart ever - a blue with lavender pinstripes. In immaculate condition. But it was way too big and I couldn't find the pants  Also, the spot on the ecru shirt that I just thought was just dirt has turned out to be the stain from hell (the cuff looked like it had been rubbed up against newsprint or dragged on the floor). Oh well, looks like I will get the chance to use the BB 25% off supima coupon.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Super low clearance price sales at thrift stores are the best, not because of what happens during the sales, but immediately thereafter. This was proven to me once again today. On Saturday, all clothes were 69 cents. It was a zoo. Couldn't get in the parking lot, folks lined up 12 deep at each cash register, and all cash registers going full blast. The only thing I found was a women's ugly Christmas sweater--it's worth nothing now, but will easily sell for $20 or so come the holidays.

Today, however, the store was deserted, with no one there but myself to reap the bounty on the freshly replenished racks. A made in USA Brooks Brothers trench style raincoat--think classic Burberry--in mint condition with removable pure wool liner, also in perfect condition. An REI goose down parka with removable down hood. A woven in Scotland scarf. All three items out the door for $15.

Call it the wake of the flood extravaganza.


----------



## vpkozel

Had a pretty amazing day today. Paul Stuart pants that fit perfectly, a Harris Tweed basketweave, custom made shirt for Paul Simon, couple of Bachrach ties, and these







The are Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft, made in the US and fit perfectly. I had been wanting a pair of Fifth Avenues in merlot/burgundy, but these will do nicely.

I am not sure of the rep of Aristocraft, but these seem very similar to my older Ballys and are Goodyear welted.


----------



## drlivingston

After a lackluster weekend in the Smokies, I had a blast back here in my hometown thrifts! B'ham thrifts were showing the love!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> After a lackluster weekend in the Smokies, I had a blast back here in my hometown thrifts! B'ham thrifts were showing the love!


+

If Dr. L is bragging about good finds, it must be HUGE!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> +
> 
> If Dr. L is bragging about good finds, it must be HUGE!


I doubt it. Probably just more of the usual: Kiton. Alden. Vicuna boxer shorts.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I doubt it. Probably just more of the usual: Kiton. Alden. Vicuna boxer shorts.


And Brioni, Oxxford, Vintage Burberry Trench Coats, original unseen footage from the Kennedy Assassination, one of those upside down Jenny Stamps tucked into an autographed first edition of To Kill a Mockingbird, 50 pairs of NOS shell cordovan Florsheims, and a handmade Indian blanket that belonged to Sacajawea.


----------



## Woofa

Been pretty slow but I did get my first piece of Isaia today.







[/URL][/IMG] add


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Been pretty slow but I did get my first piece of Isaia today.


And it's the good Isaia, too! Nice one...


----------



## Mr. Darts

I usually have good luck thrifting near in my hometown and today was no exception. There were nearly 10 like new BB ties of all sorts of tags, 346, makers, and just the regular label. I walked out with my two favorites a makers brown/blue repp and makers yellow/green/beige ancient madder. I paid $14 for the pair.

Hopefully the rest will make some else's day.


----------



## Dr. D

Can someone tell me if this is what I think it is?



I know G&H licensed HF to make RTW suits for the US but this says made in Great Britain so it's not one of those. Plus it doesn't have a size tag (or any other tag) so I don't think it's part of their RTW UK line either. Anyone seen one of these before?


----------



## ATL

Dr. D said:


> Can someone tell me if this is what I think it is?
> 
> 
> 
> I know G&H licensed HF to make RTW suits for the US but this says made in Great Britain so it's not one of those. Plus it doesn't have a size tag (or any other tag) so I don't think it's part of their RTW UK line either. Anyone seen one of these before?


If it's not HF, it's chester barrie.


----------



## orange fury

This thread always reminds me of just how terrible the thrifts in my area are....


----------



## adoucett

orange fury said:


> This thread always reminds me of just how terrible the thrifts in my area are....


Let's book plane tickets to Alabama


----------



## vpkozel

orange fury said:


> This thread always reminds me of just how terrible the thrifts in my area are....


Yeah, they stink Mr. I Got A Dozen Brand New Hamilton Shirts


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Yeah, they stink Mr. I Got A Dozen Brand New Hamilton Shirts


:laughing:


----------



## orange fury

vpkozel said:


> Yeah, they stink Mr. I Got A Dozen Brand New Hamilton Shirts


Okay, fair enough, but TECHNICALLY that was a consignment shop lol


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Okay, fair enough, but TECHNICALLY that was a consignment shop lol


----------



## drlivingston

Only had time for one store this morning. However, it could have been worse :cool2:



You gotta love when the Hilfiger ties are $3.99 and new Robert Talbott 7-Folds are only $1.99. I love my little city.


----------



## Woofa

orange fury said:


> This thread always reminds me of just how terrible the thrifts in my area are....


Orange, are the thirfts in Houston really that bad? I ask as a serious questions as I had sorta thought that in the future perhaps I would take little thrifting trips to Austin and to Houston, maybe for a weekend. 
I would love to try and plan a trip out to visit DRL in Alabama sometime in the future but unfortunately it is about a ten hour drive so as tempting as it is, some actual planning and spousal agreement will be needed.
Then again, there is also the idea in the back of my mind that DRL, while technically living in AL, has somehow stolen Santa's sleigh and reindeer and is using them to visit thrift stores all around the world while the rest of us sleep.:devil:


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Only had time for one store this morning. However, it could have been worse :cool2:
> 
> You gotta love when the Hilfiger ties are $3.99 and new Robert Talbott 7-Folds are only $1.99. I love my little city.


WOW WOW WOW you never disappoint!


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> there is also the idea in the back of my mind that DRL, while technically living in AL, has somehow stolen Santa's sleigh and reindeer and is using them to visit thrift stores all around the world while the rest of us sleep.:devil:


:hidden:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> You gotta love when the Hilfiger ties are $3.99 and new Robert Talbott 7-Folds are only $1.99. I love my little city.


The footwear corollary is shell cordovan. Dexters? $25. Alden NST's in shell? $3. Seen it more than once.


----------



## Odradek

Can't compete with Dr. L, (that Nicky Milano blue tie is sweet) but found three Ralph Lauren OCBD shirts today, along with a weird pair of "Dansko Helvesko" square-toed shoe trees.

















Earlier this week I came home with these Incotex Slowear trousers which fit me but are a bit low rise for my tastes. Also a Sulka tie.
























And last but not least, a very nice pair of cordoroy trousers by Jaeger. They fit me perfectly so I'll be keeping those.


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up a bunch of jackets this afternoon... Nothing over the top, but fun anyhow. Here are a couple.

Vintage PBM


And this RARE Vintage Dorchester Clothes 3/2 Sack 100% *Cashmere
*


----------



## ATL

Two vineyard vines bowties for the price of a Mighty Kids Meal.


----------



## Woofa

Five stores today and just one purchase...

But this was a big one for personal use:







[/URL][/IMG]

This shell was actually $6 after my 30% off coupon. My first Alden shell to keep. Add it to my one current pair of burgundy Hanover shell longings and I just doubled my shell collection.


----------



## adoucett

ATL said:


> Two vineyard vines bowties for the price of a Mighty Kids Meal.


Awesome! I never find bow ties let alone VV ones.


----------



## Bama87

Brag: I am getting much better at walking away from things I don't need/want without feeling like I am constantly battling myself. I am not a flipper, but on more than oce occasion I have wanted to buy something in hopes I will make a quick buck.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

drlivingston said:


> Only had time for one store this morning. However, it could have been worse :cool2:...


Oh FFS... I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I went to an alleged estate sale. It was really a moving sale. But, it was in one of my favorite neighborhoods. The house was a huge gorgeous 1920's English Tudor probably about 8,000 sq ft. It was a serious old money house. Unfortunately, the family was downsizing, so what they left was nice but not what you would find at an estate sale. 

Unfortunately nearly everything would qualify as blues. The mans closet had lots of Brooks Brothers -- mostly sweaters. But, each of them had some stain or hole or snag. And each sweater was priced between $16-30. There were a few nice coats, but the prices were even higher. There was a gorgeous Zegna Suede Jacket that I really wanted for resale. But, they had it marked $120! 

I did buy one thing. It is a very nice soft sided briefcase. It is very nice and soft black pebble grain leather with dual compartments and gussets. It was made by T. Anthony in Italy. I am not familiar with the company. So, I either got a great bag for myself (for $16) or maybe something good for resale. I need to do some research.


----------



## ran23

I found a Eagle shirtmakers pale yellow OCBD with great collar roll at my fav consignments store. I typicaly buy 15.5 x 32/33, but this is a 15 and fits great! I was surprised searching for it, Macy's came up. ???? nice shirt.


----------



## drlivingston

I decided to thrift some women's clothing today to broaden my feeBay offerings... WOW!


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> I decided to thrift some women's clothing today to broaden my feeBay offerings... WOW!


would be interested to see what you are picking up.


----------



## Duvel

I think the old Eagle shirts, before around 1975, have a lot of trad cred, among those in the know. I think, like many others of that ilk, e.g., Arrow, Hathaway, they became more of a mass market, lesser-quality product after that.



ran23 said:


> I found a Eagle shirtmakers pale yellow OCBD with great collar roll at my fav consignments store. I typicaly buy 15.5 x 32/33, but this is a 15 and fits great! I was surprised searching for it, Macy's came up. ???? nice shirt.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

As would I. She Who Must Be Obeyed just got her first academic job offer today, and currently has more shoes than jackets. (Not kidding.)


----------



## ran23

this is a great collor roll, but I mesaure it at 3". Overall the fit is great. I had $16.00 in credit and it cost me $1.00. happy as hell.


Duvel said:


> I think the old Eagle shirts, before around 1975, have a lot of trad cred, among those in the know. I think, like many others of that ilk, e.g., Arrow, Hathaway, they became more of a mass market, lesser-quality product after that.


----------



## Duvel

Must be the season. My Beloved Princess accepted an offer for her first professional position at the university. She has a congratulatory gift on the way to our doorstep this afternoon, from Brooks and yours truly. She'd been eyeing a dress but told me I couldn't buy it for her unless she got the job. I bought it during the corporate sale last week, even though the offer hadn't come yet. When she learned today what I'd done, I told her it was because there was no doubt in my mind that she'd get the job.


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> would be interested to see what you are picking up.


Nothing major, but several things that had this interesting label...


----------



## vpkozel

I am at the beach for the Cooper River Bridge 10K, so I stopped by the local GW in My. Pleasant. Picked up a Made in US JAB pinstripe suit, a couple of Zegna SC, and a nice windowpane heavier wool tweed.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Duvel said:


> Must be the season. My Beloved Princess accepted an offer for her first professional position at the university. She has a congratulatory gift on the way to our doorstep this afternoon, from Brooks and yours truly. She'd been eyeing a dress but told me I couldn't buy it for her unless she got the job. I bought it during the corporate sale last week, even though the offer hadn't come yet. When she learned today what I'd done, I told her it was because there was no doubt in my mind that she'd get the job.


Congratulations to your lady, and well-played, sir.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Nothing major, but several things that had this interesting label...


Ha! Just interesting.... Love it doc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

sskim3 said:


> Ha! Just interesting.... Love it doc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe that he actually took that thing. I mean, it obviously has a loose thread on the label.

Doc is slipping, lol.


----------



## jackstraw001

Gents, I'm a long-time lurker on this thread as well as a long-time thrifter going back to my college days when I discovered this little treasure in a thrift/junkstore and paid the princely sum of $0.50 for it (sans band) in 1987.



I've enjoyed hearing about your finds (who knew Birmingham, Alabama would turn out to be thrift Paradise?) and I never fail to be surprised at what people give away or throw away. I thrift for wife and two sons as well as myself and we have closets full of incredible clothing I could never afford...or would never buy...at retail prices. From an early age, I've been guided by principles gleaned from "the source" of all things trad (purchased in a second-hand store, of course!).



Like all of you, I've found so many great items over the years and hope toshare some stories with you in the near future. In the mean time, here are afew items I discovered in the past couple days.

Brooks Brothers navy blue blazer, fits perfectly and I can always use another navy blazer. $6 from GW.



Beautiful Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Sport Coat, a couple sizes too small forme. May save for my older son or sell it. $6 from GW.




Its been a pretty good tie week with finds from Aquascutum, Paulo Gucci, Nick Hilton and Brioni. $2.29/ea from GW.



And finally, a couple Armani finds (gorgeous navy blue suit and cashmere sportcoat) in 48L that I will sell to keep feeding my thrift habit.



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Woofa

Jackstraw,

Welcome to the forums and congrats on some great finds.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Nothing major, but several things that had this interesting label...


It is absolutely absurd that you actually thrifted women's Kiton when I have never even seen a Kiton label in the wild. Just more evidence to me that there will be no Christmas this year since Santa will not have his transportation. I hope you are feeding Rudolph well.


----------



## Woofa

Quick question about sizing for Trickers.

I am looking at a pair of trickers chukka's on shopgoodwill:

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-Trickers-Brown-Shoes-Made-In-England-20665530.html

I understand that you need to very careful when shopping on that site and for that reason, I will probably not bid on these. However, as I was looking these up a sizing question came up and I figured it would be good to know the answer.

This lists as size 10W then I think a "-5" then an a in a circle.

I am slightly unclear as to what this means but everything I read tells me these would be too big for me. I wear a size 10 1/2D US. Can you tell me what actual size this is and confirm that in Trickers I would probably wear size 9? If this were my exact size, I would be tempted. I have thrifted a pair of Alden suede chukkas but in size 11 and while I can wear them with an insert, I would eventually like to get the perfect size and sell them towards the cost.

Thanks,


----------



## Bama87

Posted in wrong thread:

Best I can ever seem to do:
2 BB ties (1 of them is a Christmas tie, have to prepare now)
1 Burberry tie
1 Rooster tie (80% wool/20% silk)
1 pair of un-branded braces (wanted to try a pair out)

Is thrifting like being in a gang? Do I need to announce my presence before going on someone's "turf"? I possibly might be headed out your way tomorrow.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Do I need to announce my presence before going on someone's "turf"? I possibly might be headed out your way tomorrow.


LMAO!! Announce your presence!?!? HAH! Brother, I will tell you all the best spots and help you determine the best route. Birmingham is not a big city. But, there is enough to go around. Unfortunately, you will be thrifting in my wake. lol I will say that if you go to Gardendale's America's Thrift, don't bother trying to match up the orphans. You will find gorgeous Hickey F, Brioni, Canali, RLPL, etc. suit jackets. However, the pants were not donated. I talked to the lady who processed the donation. No pants.


----------



## Bama87

Haha. Thanks for the heads up. I'll have the little one with me while the wife is working for a few hours down there tomorrow. Thinking of making a little day trip out of it and seeing if the wife wants to find a few things when she gets done.

*Not trying to get shot by stepping on your thrifted shoes. I'll be on the lookout for the birkenstocks.


----------



## Winny94

Is this worth going back for to use as trade barter or flip? First Oxxford ive ever seen in my area. For some reason its coming through as a little brown in the images, but its charcoal.


----------



## drlivingston

Winny94 said:


> Is this worth going for to use as trade barter or flip?


Well, let's see the inside.


----------



## Winny94




----------



## vpkozel

Are you sure that is not the jacket to a suit? If you think it is, definitely search for the pants.


----------



## ran23

I did a search on this forum, it said the V stiching onthe pocket is one of the old ones. ?? CAn this have been sitting around all this time?? Favorite shirt now!!


Duvel said:


> I think the old Eagle shirts, before around 1975, have a lot of trad cred, among those in the know. I think, like many others of that ilk, e.g., Arrow, Hathaway, they became more of a mass market, lesser-quality product after that.


----------



## Winny94

vpkozel said:


> Are you sure that is not the jacket to a suit? If you think it is, definitely search for the pants.


It could be. I admittedly have no idea what I'm doing concerning suits/sport coats


----------



## drlivingston

It may very well be an orphan. But, it would not be a hard suit jacket to re-purpose. It's a nice window pane pattern.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> It may very well be an orphan. But, it would not be a hard suit jacket to re-purpose. It's a nice window pane pattern.


I agree on the ease of using it as an SC - I just thought it might be more sought after if it was a suit.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> I agree on the ease of using it as an SC - I just thought it might be more sought after if it was a suit.


True... It would increase the value. I would tear the place up looking for the pants (although, with that pattern, they shouldn't be too hard to spot on the rack).

I am trying to organize my woman thrifts so that I can take photos for you guys. It is a HUGE amount of stuff.:cool2:


----------



## Winny94

Couldnt decide if this Hickey Freeman was awesome or ugly as sin....fortunately it didn't fit, so I didnt need to decide.


----------



## jackstraw001

Found a couple things today. A nice Gianfranco Ferre tie, navy blue, almost purple, with gold polka dots. Better looking in person than in a photo.



Although this isn't my size, I had to rescue it from the local GW. This is a beautiful Southwick navy chalk stripe DB 42R suit with double pleated trousers, looks like 36"-37". I'm not yet sure of the protocol for making items available for sale or trade on AAAC but if you have an interest in this suit, please PM me. I really wish it fit me though but I'd love to see it go to a good home.


----------



## drlivingston

jackstraw001 said:


> I'm not yet sure of the protocol for making items available for sale or trade on AAAC but if you have an interest in this suit, please PM me.


Just post it in the exchange thread.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...7921-AAAC-Informal-Trad-Thrift-Store-Exchange


----------



## jackstraw001

drlivingston said:


> Just post it in the exchange thread.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...7921-AAAC-Informal-Trad-Thrift-Store-Exchange


Great, thanks!


----------



## Bama87

Just want to warn everyone, Dr.L has Bham under his thumb. Got a few things, but nothing even close to his level. He even told me where to go, gave me a map and everything.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bama87 said:


> Just want to warn everyone, Dr.L has Bham under his thumb. Got a few things, but nothing even close to his level. He even told me where to go, gave me a map and everything.


He gave me the same map. Don't trust it.


----------



## Bama87

32rollandrock said:


> He gave me the same map. Don't trust it.


He's a great guy. He gave me the map, told me to follow it to a T and told me to text him when I was headed to the next store so he could "get it ready for me".

Never caught a glimpse of those Birkenstocks though.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> He's a great guy. He gave me the map, told me to follow it to a T and told me to text him when I was headed to the next store so he could "get it ready for me".
> 
> Never caught a glimpse of those Birkenstocks though.


My bad... I told you that you would be thrifting in my wake. There are 16 other places to hit when you have the time. Today wasn't a big thrift day for me but I did manage to pick up a few things. Here is a crappy cell phone pic of Lucchese ostrich boots and Lucchese gator/croc (I have no idea which one) boots. They are resting on a new in box Stetson 4X beaver hat.


----------



## Bama87

Haha I really didn't spend that much time in any store. The wife and little one aren't that thrilled with thrifting like I am, so it was a quick look at ties, quick look at pants, and a really really quick look at shirts. 

I really do appreciate you pointing me in a direction.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Haha I really didn't spend that much time in any store. The wife and little one aren't that thrilled with thrifting like I am, so it was a quick look at ties, quick look at pants, and a really really quick look at shirts.
> 
> I really do appreciate you pointing me in a direction.


Seriously, when you get a chance, I can take you on the grand tour. There are places off the beaten path which are well worth the time.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Came home with a neat pair of corduroys: the fabric includes a fair deal of wool.

I left behind (they weren't in my size): 1 pair of lined LL Bean jeans (sized 38x30) and a black watch Viyella shirt, sized small. Both in pristine condition.


----------



## Winny94

drlivingston said:


> My bad... I told you that you would be thrifting in my wake. There are 16 other places to hit when you have the time. Today wasn't a big thrift day for me but I did manage to pick up a few things. Here is a crappy cell phone pic of Lucchese ostrich boots and Lucchese gator/croc (I have no idea which one) boots. They are resting on a new in box Stetson 4X beaver hat.


Those gator boots are probably the coolest thing I've seen in this entire thread!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> My bad... I told you that you would be thrifting in my wake. There are 16 other places to hit when you have the time. Today wasn't a big thrift day for me but I did manage to pick up a few things. Here is a crappy cell phone pic of Lucchese ostrich boots and Lucchese gator/croc (I have no idea which one) boots. They are resting on a new in box Stetson 4X beaver hat.


Thats a GREAT find! I have sold Lucchese boots I found for big money! And the Ostrich or Gator boots go for the most money!


----------



## Winny94

Any other denimphiles out there? Grabbed these today, but just a bit too small for me so onto eBay they go.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Winny94 said:


> Those gator boots are probably the coolest thing I've seen in this entire thread!


Can't agree. Those boots are legendary ugly. No matter. Someone will pay big bucks for them.


----------



## Tilton

Half off at GW on Saturday. Snagged a BR chambray shirt and a very recent Brooks custom-made green HT coat in just my size. Not bad for $6.40. 

I took a hard pass on the orphaned JAB coats on the "Boutique" rack priced at $35+.


----------



## Woofa

No brags but I did see a first time label. Pal Zileri Sartoriale green label. I have only seen the Grupo for all before. Sport coat was in pretty horrible condition and just could not buy it but it looked like it might have been nice at one time, before WW III happened on it. Be keeping an eye out for one in better condition in the future.


----------



## Nolan

Tilton said:


> Half off at GW on Saturday. Snagged a BR chambray shirt and a very recent Brooks custom-made green HT coat in just my size. Not bad for $6.40.
> 
> I took a hard pass on the orphaned JAB coats on the "Boutique" rack priced at $35+.


Ahh, I hate "boutique" racks. The stores around me don't even put the right brands on there. There will be Tommy Bahama on the "boutique" while there's Brooks out in the racks.


----------



## Bama87

Thought this was kind of cool seeing as how I have saw a few green jackets popping up recently. For the trad lady in your life:


----------



## Odradek

No real brags, but I did find a Charles Tyrwhitt grenadine tie today which I'll probably keep, along with a Zegna tie for flipping.

Something I did leave behind though were a pair of black Dunhill chelsea boots in great shape. Probably should have bought them. With a pair of insoles, they'd have fit me well.


----------



## drlivingston

Great weekend! :hidden:


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Great weekend! :hidden:


I'd expect no less.
Since my local Oxfam is now pricing Hermes ties at £70 each, (that's $103), it would nearly be cheaper for me to get a plane ticket to Alabama.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Great weekend! :hidden:


:rock: totally laughed out loud in my cubicle reading this...... :fool:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Great weekend! :hidden:


I certainly cannot compete with Dr. L's great weekends. But, this was a decent weekend for me.



That's 3 Southwick SC, one unknown brand super nice triple patch Navy Blazer, 3 BB Shirts, One Zegna, several ties, several pair of shoes, one exceptional Western Hat, a cool vintage Miller High Life Bar Mirror, A pink and white Uni Stripe OCBD, A pair of BB summerweight khakis, A SILVER Gucci key chain, A really cool 1923 Wood Racquet, and a few other things that ended up in my wife's car.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Made a quick trip to GW, glad I did!

My first "Makers" in the wild:

Nice Pendleton over shirt:

Fred Perry tennis vest:


----------



## Bama87

Could have made $95 by buying a $5 coat......


----------



## brantley11

Found Two pair of NOS Florsheim Royal Imperial LWB one in Burgundy Shell Cordovan and one in black pebble yestreday. Both are 8 A so I guess they are headed to Japan.

I would post pictures but I am not sure how to do so.


----------



## Odradek

Odradek said:


> I'd expect no less.
> Since my local Oxfam is now pricing Hermes ties at £70 each, (that's $103), it would nearly be cheaper for me to get a plane ticket to Alabama.


Passed through 2 small towns today and in the first shop I went in to, the first thing I laid a hand on was a Hermes tie, for £1. 
I bought Hermes tie for the same price, in the same shop last year, so I must go back in a while. Nothing else there however.
Ended up coming home with 8 ties, Polo, 2 x Zegna, nice Yves Saint Laurent, Bally, Aquascutum and TM Lewin.

Oh, and a Magee navy blazer with three patch pockets.


----------



## leisureclass

That's a beautiful Makers shirt YSR, very well done


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you!
Unfortunately it is WAY too big so it will be in the sale section by this afternoon if anyone is interested.



leisureclass said:


> That's a beautiful Makers shirt YSR, very well done


----------



## Woofa

Nice lunchtime find for the wife. Pics later.


----------



## Bama87

Have to love it. 

Corbin 3/2 sack (I think) suit in black/white mini hounds tooth - $15 it did need some love
Every "fashion" branded suit -$35 and up


----------



## Reuben

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thank you!
> Unfortunately it is WAY too big so it will be in the sale section by this afternoon if anyone is interested.


:great:


----------



## wacolo

Picked up a pair of Alden LHS today. Also the Sally near me has officially gone to $20 across the board for any sportcoat :lol:. Thankfully most of them are worthy of a pass.


----------



## Woofa

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
My first woman's Brioni and the best part is it fits Ms. Woofa. Looks like the first Christmas present goes into storage for the next nine months.


----------



## Winny94

3 Oxxford sport coats and 2 pairs of Zanella trousers today. Unfortunately my eyes were bigger than my chest and waist so if you're interested in any of these, check out the exchange thread later tonight.

The Oxxfords are fantastic. All of the details you could want (double vented, surgeon cuffs, flower stem holder, hand stitching, fully canvased, etc.)

























A couple pair of Zanellas


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Pm'd



Winny94 said:


> 3 Oxxford sport coats and 2 pairs of Zanella trousers today. Unfortunately my eyes were bigger than my chest and waist so if you're interested in any of these, check out the exchange thread later tonight.
> 
> The Oxxfords are fantastic. All of the details you could want (double vented, surgeon cuffs, flower stem holder, hand stitching, fully canvased, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pair of Zanellas


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up an awesome Stafford poly dress shirt with some fraying around the collar, and a pair of minty Haggar tan slacks to go with it.


----------



## DLW

Heavy Tweed Jacket must have mistakenly thrown out some of his back stock. Came across 3 BB Makers still with tags and plastic in collars.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Beware, shark pants in the water (sorry, Winny).


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Beware, shark pants in the water (sorry, Winny).


Hopefully without urine stains...


----------



## Winny94

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Beware, shark pants in the water (sorry, Winny).


Not sure I understand the reference


----------



## 32rollandrock

Winny94 said:


> Not sure I understand the reference


Not all Zanella is created equal. Check the pleats. There are gills aplenty, so to speak. That's why they are known in thrifting circles as shark pants. Great if you're still living in the 80's, otherwise...


----------



## Winny94

32rollandrock said:


> Not all Zanella is created equal. Check the pleats. There are gills aplenty, so to speak. That's why they are known in thrifting circles as shark pants. Great if you're still living in the 80's, otherwise...


Ah gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. Honestly, I saw the brand and the $2 price tag and didn't really look at them any closer. Lesson learned.


----------



## MythReindeer

32rollandrock said:


> Not all Zanella is created equal. Check the pleats. There are gills aplenty, so to speak. That's why they are known in thrifting circles as shark pants. Great if you're still living in the 80's, otherwise...


I am convinced that every thrift store is mandated to have at least one pair of shark pants, if not specifically Zanellas, in every size. And every so often, I will get careless and try on the pair in my size.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> I picked up an awesome Stafford poly dress shirt with some fraying around the collar, and a pair of minty Haggar tan slacks to go with it.


Keep up the good work, before you know it, that Lauren suit you have been hoping for will show up. :winner:


----------



## drlivingston

Winny94 said:


> Ah gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. Honestly, I saw the brand and the $2 price tag and didn't really look at them any closer. Lesson learned.


Ha! I bought several pairs before I learned that lesson. Another term to add to your thrift vocabulary is "unicorns". It seems that 99% of Zanella pants are the multi-pleated variety. However, once in a blue moon, you will happen upon a pair without pleats. The flat-fronted Zanellas are rare enough that they have earned the nickname "unicorns".


----------



## Dr. D

You can deride Zanellas all you want but when I listed a pair on the exchange last week I got more responses than anything else I have ever listed here, with the sole exception being a pair of tartan trousers.

Meanwhile, over the last couple of months I have listed about a dozen sacks and tweeds that have garnered zero interest, not even a lowball offer. I used to buy every sack I find but have recently started leaving perfectly good sacks behind. Last week I left a Corbin guncheck sack jacket and a Brooksblend sack suit because they were both 42's and the next 42 I sell will be my first.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Dr. D said:


> You can deride Zanellas all you want but when I listed a pair on the exchange last week I got more responses than anything else I have ever listed here, with the sole exception being a pair of tartan trousers.
> 
> Meanwhile, over the last couple of months I have listed about a dozen sacks and tweeds that have garnered zero interest, not even a lowball offer. I used to buy every sack I find but have recently started leaving perfectly good sacks behind. Last week I left a Corbin guncheck sack jacket and a Brooksblend sack suit because they were both 42's and the next 42 I sell will be my first.


I sold two pair of Zanellas both with serious pleats on ebay a couple months ago. One pair was cashmere and one was sort of a flecked wool. One pair sold for $80! The other was $39. I think they are ugly, but they do sell.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> I sold two pair of Zanellas both with serious pleats on ebay a couple months ago. One pair was cashmere and one was sort of a flecked wool. One pair sold for $80! The other was $39. I think they are ugly, but they do sell.


I can agree with that. I have sold a few pairs in my day.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I can agree with that. I have sold a few pairs in my day.


As have we all. Then again, we've had pairs languish.

There is no accounting for taste, which explains why we see people wearing fugly clothes every day. Some of them do so because they believe that if it is a certain brand, or made in a certain country, that it must be good. I would disagree. Brioni has made some really, really ugly ties, but they will always sell because they are, after all, Brioni.

This is, now, supposed to be a "brag" thread. (I liked it better when it was just a "blues" thread, but so be it). I don't think that shark pants are brag worthy. If I posted everything I found in a thrift store, I'd have a lot of posts, but I try not to post anything that isn't rare or unusual in some respect.

As for size 42 stuff, I don't see what the problem should be. It's a very common size. Sounds like it might just be a case of bad luck. Sometimes stuff sits for awhile, then a market develops out of nowhere. Case in point, I recently flipped a Zegna tweed sportcoat on eBay. With shipping, the buyer paid $65. The opening bid was $25. I posted it on eBay after getting no interest on the exchange. It languished on eBay for more than a month with zero bids, then two guys got into a bidding war over it. And yes, it was, as I recall, a size 42. This isn't the first time that this has happened.


----------



## Orgetorix

Blues: I did the mental math today and calculated that, if I had it, I could easily drop a grand on tailoring and shoe repair without adding a single thing to my closet. 

And that's after 2 years of deliberately refusing to buy anything that needs alterations.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> I picked up an awesome Stafford poly dress shirt with some fraying around the collar, and a pair of minty Haggar tan slacks to go with it.


Sounds like B'ham was pretty dry...

...I may have (definitely) had something to do with that...

Saw quite a bit of NWT Harrison Limited goods - local menswear store? Very nice quality.

This morning I snagged a Corneliani suit, Brooks Brothers patch madras pants, and several other odds and ends. The trunk of my car is now completely full of thrifted goodies from the last few days.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> This is, now, supposed to be a "brag" thread. (I liked it better when it was just a "blues" thread, but so be it). I don't think that shark pants are brag worthy. If I posted everything I found in a thrift store, I'd have a lot of posts, but I try not to post anything that isn't rare or unusual in some respect.


We could all also post blues all the time. But, what is the point in posting "went to three thrift stores, found only crappy items."


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> We could all also post blues all the time. But, what is the point in posting "went to three thrift stores, found only crappy items."


Go back and look. It was, I think, a funner thread before. Of course people boasted when they found grails. And they were genuine grails.


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> Sounds like B'ham was pretty dry...
> 
> ...I may have (definitely) had something to do with that...
> 
> Saw quite a bit of NWT Harrison Limited goods - local menswear store? Very nice quality.
> 
> This morning I snagged a Corneliani suit, Brooks Brothers patch madras pants, and several other odds and ends. The trunk of my car is now completely full of thrifted goodies from the last few days.


NWT Harrison Ltd. stuff... You must have thrifted at The Foundry.
Uh oh... where did you snag the Corneliani suit? I left two that had defects.


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> While not an overly enthusiastic thrifter, I have noticed what 32roll talks about it. With all due respect to all posters, a lot of the finds shown here over the past several months are not exactly treasure.


When I get the energy to unload this week's bags, I will post some treasure. :happy:


----------



## Bama87

32rollandrock said:


> I don't think that shark pants are brag worthy. If I posted everything I found in a thrift store, I'd have a lot of posts, but I try not to post anything that isn't rare or unusual in some respect.


If only true "brags" were found I think this thread might only have maybe 10 posts in it aka it would he dead 99.777777% of the year and no one would ever post in it. Brags for some people are blues to others, one man's trash.....

I try not to post everything I find, even if it seems like it, but I am new to thrifting and the first time I see certain things they really are brags for me because I never see that stuff around me.

So in the new spirt of the thread, who decides what's brag worthy? I bet to someone everything in this thread is a blue.


----------



## adoucett

To those of us who don't find nearly as good of stuff as others, a simple Brooks brothers tie or a well fitting blazer can be a huge personal "brag" 

It's all relative to what you already own and regularly find. This thread provides guidance, advice, and encouragement, especially for the beginner thrifter.


----------



## sskim3

Orgetorix said:


> Blues: I did the mental math today and calculated that, if I had it, I could easily drop a grand on tailoring and shoe repair without adding a single thing to my closet.
> 
> And that's after 2 years of deliberately refusing to buy anything that needs alterations.


Ouch. I figured its better not to think about it..... I think I could go close to a grand as well for perfect fits on everything....


----------



## Odradek

adoucett said:


> To those of us who don't find nearly as good of stuff as others, a simple Brooks brothers tie or a well fitting blazer can be a huge personal "brag"
> 
> It's all relative to what you already own and regularly find. This thread provides guidance, advice, and encouragement, especially for the beginner thrifter.


Exactly.
Yesterday I came home with some interesting ties which hopefully will sell on ebay and help fund the numerous things I need to have altered.

Today, with some time on my hands, I went into the big city and took a walk around the charity shops in some of the more affluent areas of West London. 
Fulham, Chelsea, Kings Road, and then on to the less salubrious area south of Victoria station.
While I found very little that I wouldn't come across elsewhere, (apart from lots of square-toed Italian shoes), the prices were, in general, ridiculous. 
Most places were charging at least £20 for ties, and ties that were nothing special either. Craziest price I saw was £120 for a pair of CG Barker loafers, with cemented soles.
Jackets that would be £15 - £20 elsewhere were marked at £65 - £75. And yes, these are thrift stores.

Anyway, I came home with a T.M. Lewin evening shirt with Marcella front which should fit me. £10.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

adoucett said:


> To those of us who don't find nearly as good of stuff as others, a simple Brooks brothers tie or a well fitting blazer can be a huge personal "brag"
> 
> It's all relative to what you already own and regularly find. This thread provides guidance, advice, and encouragement, especially for the beginner thrifter.


Well said. I have found this thread to be very educational. Someone posts something that I know nothing about and it piques my interest. Sure, sometimes I think to myself "I wouldn't brag about that stuff." But, I am sure some stuff I am thrilled to find many others think, Sheesh, what crap is Thenobleprofessor bragging about today. Some stuff that has been posted as a brag is stuff I passed on and then I discover what it is really worth, then I learn to keep an eye out for it next time.

I'll post my blues for today: I went to the DAV for the half price shoe sale and found SQUAT. I found three ties that aren't all that special except they are repp striped and I liked the colors. I'm keeping them for myself. Not a brag. In fact, its a blues, because that was all I found.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> NWT Harrison Ltd. stuff... You must have thrifted at The Foundry.
> Uh oh... where did you snag the Corneliani suit? I left two that had defects.


The Corneliani and Brooks madras pants were both coming out on a new rack, snagged them as it rolled past  Both came from the America's Thrift in Alabaster.

Foundry prices were pretty high, and they were trying to pass off a bunch of stuff as donated new that clearly wasn't. Three Samuelsohn blazers that clearly had signs of wear at $40 each. Shameful. All told, I think I hit every store in the city over the course of 3 mornings.


----------



## vpkozel

I swear I am going to make a road trip down to B-ham.


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> The Corneliani and Brooks madras pants were both coming out on a new rack, snagged them as it rolled past  Both came from the America's Thrift in Alabaster.
> 
> Foundry prices were pretty high, and they were trying to pass off a bunch of stuff as donated new that clearly wasn't. Three Samuelsohn blazers that clearly had signs of wear at $40 each. Shameful. All told, I think I hit every store in the city over the course of 3 mornings.


Check the Corny suit well, especially the pants. I was at the register when I spotted the flaws. It would have gone to the back to come out on another rack. Those Sammy blazers have all been altered. One has a torn lining and the other two have 22" t-rex sleeves. Did you make it to Collage, The Clothes Horse, Zoe, Vapor, and d'Trespa?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bama87 said:


> If only true "brags" were found I think this thread might only have maybe 10 posts in it aka it would he dead 99.777777% of the year and no one would ever post in it.
> 
> So in the new spirt of the thread, who decides what's brag worthy? I bet to someone everything in this thread is a blue.


That's what I liked about the old thread. Weeks could pass with no one posting and then, bam, there was something really cool. Or, at least, a real cool story about thrifting narrowly averted. There was a flavor, so to speak, that you couldn't find anywhere else.

If you want to learn about thrifting, the thrift thread on TOF is a far better place than here, although I suppose that's starting to change. But this thread will never hold a candle to the other one in terms of learning how thrifting really works and what's worth picking up and what's worth leaving behind.


----------



## drlivingston

Some ties from this past weekend. (The VV tie was 50% off - making it $10.50, which is about three times more than I would typically spend on a VV tie)


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> Some ties from this past weekend. (The VV tie was 50% off - making it $10.50, which is about three times more than I would typically spend on a VV tie)


Well worth the exorbitant $10 :beer:


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Well worth the exorbitant $10 :beer:


I am especially fond of the brand new ready-for-Easter pink Turnbull & Asser tie.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> But this thread will never hold a candle to the other one in terms of learning how thrifting really works and what's worth picking up and what's worth leaving behind.


If someone rarely ever posted in this thread and it was usually just to post what you described previously as a "grail" then how exactly would this thread be helpful in learning what's worth picking up and what's worth leaving behind." If it was just used rarely to post grail items or some thrifting narrowly averted, it doesn't seem like I would learn much of anything. I suppose I would learn what some posters consider grail items.


----------



## Bama87

32rollandrock said:


> That's what I liked about the old thread. Weeks could pass with no one posting and then, bam, there was something really cool. Or, at least, a real cool story about thrifting narrowly averted. There was a flavor, so to speak, that you couldn't find anywhere else.
> 
> If you want to learn about thrifting, the thrift thread on TOF is a far better place than here, although I suppose that's starting to change. But this thread will never hold a candle to the other one in terms of learning how thrifting really works and what's worth picking up and what's worth leaving behind.


Why can't we have that here? Seriously what is stopping this forum from having that? I did not know you must be a professional dresser and thrifter to be on this board, so I guess I will spend most of my time over there from now on. Hell I thought that is what forums were about, creating a community to share and help others with like minds, but I guess I was mis-informed.

Should we start a general thrifting thread? But then back to who decides what is blues or grail worthy to be able to post in THIS thread? The wealthiest person on here? Hell I have saw some items that have been posted on here that were ugly as sin (to me and I would never own, so no way in hell its a grail to me), but others claimed it was a grail. So who decides. Do we, as a community, get to vote on every post that someone wants to share in this thread?

I think thats what makes TOF so special to me, as a new guy getting into the "classic dress" attire. Its sooooo much easier going over there. People dont ***** and moan about bs (well as much as here), they are actually there to help each other learn. Sometime I l literally feel like some times members on this board want it to fail. For example: I asked here about if a tie was real or not and got 20 "who gives a f, its sooo damnm ugly, burn it, my eyes, etc." before I actually got a resoponse to the question I asked. Over there it would have been answered and everyone moved on. Now I have been a member of many many boards, so I am not completly new to the internets, but what the f*ck would that look like to a new person who hasnt been around? Drop this board and find a new one. I guess Andy can keep it around for himself and 5 members that would meet the stringent guidelines to be a member here.


----------



## gamma68

I see nothing wrong with this thread as-is.

If you thrifted a "trad" item that you enjoy and would like to share it with others, then by all means create a post. Photos very much appreciated.

Let others worry about what's "really cool" or a "grail." Don't let others throw a wet blanket over you and dampen your enthusiasm.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you had the choice of attending Harvard or the local community college and the price was the same, which would you choose? The same logic applies here. There are more people on TOF with more knowledge about thrifting than there will ever be here. In short, if you're here to learn about thrifting, you've come to the wrong place, unless you prefer a community college to the Ivy League. Why can't we replicate here what's on TOF? For the same reason that nobody has been able to touch eBay. There's inertia, for one thing, and, unlike some aspects of eBay, TOF isn't broken. There's no reason for those guys to come here.

One other point. There is supposed to be an aesthetic here, which is TNSIL. Now that doesn't have to be a hard-and-fast rule, nor should it be. This said, the thread seems to headed in the direction of "I just bought this, how much will it fetch on eBay?" Shark pants, ventless jackets, stuff from Italy--there's no longer any kind of rhyme or reason except "I found something that's worth more than what I paid." I think that's sad.

What was once the exception to the rule is now the rule. This said, this thread has become what it has become. Just think that the good old days were better ones because it was a unique thread that couldn't be found anywhere else.



Bama87 said:


> Why can't we have that here? Seriously what is stopping this forum from having that? I did not know you must be a professional dresser and thrifter to be on this board, so I guess I will spend most of my time over there from now on. Hell I thought that is what forums were about, creating a community to share and help others with like minds, but I guess I was mis-informed.
> 
> Should we start a general thrifting thread? But then back to who decides what is blues or grail worthy to be able to post in THIS thread? The wealthiest person on here? Hell I have saw some items that have been posted on here that were ugly as sin (to me and I would never own, so no way in hell its a grail to me), but others claimed it was a grail. So who decides. Do we, as a community, get to vote on every post that someone wants to share in this thread?
> 
> I think thats what makes TOF so special to me, as a new guy getting into the "classic dress" attire. Its sooooo much easier going over there. People dont ***** and moan about bs (well as much as here), they are actually there to help each other learn. Sometime I l literally feel like some times members on this board want it to fail. For example: I asked here about if a tie was real or not and got 20 "who gives a f, its sooo damnm ugly, burn it, my eyes, etc." before I actually got a resoponse to the question I asked. Over there it would have been answered and everyone moved on. Now I have been a member of many many boards, so I am not completly new to the internets, but what the f*ck would that look like to a new person who hasnt been around? Drop this board and find a new one. I guess Andy can keep it around for himself and 5 members that would meet the stringent guidelines to be a member here.


----------



## colorvision

Reuben said:


> Rarely seen archival image of DrLivingston:


Dr L, If you have a pair of Bills olive m1p cords in 32 waist that you'd like to sell here, please send me a PM.


----------



## colorvision

If anyone's interested, here's a thread over on TOF that also calls out Zanella for their 80s shark pleats:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/294692/pleated-pants-forward-vs-reverse-revisited


----------



## 32rollandrock

No offense, but this is exactly--exactly--what I am talking about. This thread will devolve, already is devolving, into a tank of sharks waiting to feed on whatever worthwhile goods are thrown into the water. This said, at least do this: If you have a desire to transact business, I think that it would be nice if it was done via PM. There is no need for the rest of the circling fish to gain encouragement. AAAC was once, a long time ago, about more than buying and selling. Discretion is a good thing.

If I get the energy, I will post later tonight my thrift store finds from today. I am quite certain that I will get no PM's. At least one, though, should be interesting.



colorvision said:


> Dr L, If you have a pair of Bills olive m1p cords in 32 waist that you'd like to sell here, please send me a PM.


----------



## colorvision

No offense taken. Dr L's mailbox is full, as it was the last 2-3 times I tried to send him a PM on other days. I don't view my post as more devolved than one stating that someone's mailbox is full, and while I had hoped that it would be implicit, I apologize for not stating it explicitly. I appreciate your posts, and I agree with your sentiment, so please understand that my intent was not to shark upon someone's recently posted thrifts.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> No offense, but this is exactly--exactly--what I am talking about. This thread will devolve, already is devolving, into a tank of sharks waiting to feed on whatever worthwhile goods are thrown into the water. This said, at least do this: If you have a desire to transact business, I think that it would be nice if it was done via PM. There is no need for the rest of the circling fish to gain encouragement. AAAC was once, a long time ago, about more than buying and selling. Discretion is a good thing.
> 
> If I get the energy, I will post later tonight my thrift store finds from today. I am quite certain that I will get no PM's. At least one, though, should be interesting.


Between this post and your prior one I can really feel the love. It's very welcoming. I'm sorry that my posts (and others) don't meet your expectations for uniqueness, Grail worthiness, and/or your view of what is desirable. But, I'm glad you have explained to us relatively newer folks that the good ole days were far superior to the present. Perhaps my blues and brags -- if I decide to ever post again - will meet with your approval.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> Between this post and your prior one I can really feel the love. It's very welcoming. I'm sorry that my posts (and others) don't meet your expectations for uniqueness, Grail worthiness, and/or your view of what is desirable. But, I'm glad you have explained to us relatively newer folks that the good ole days were far superior to the present. Perhaps my blues and brags -- if I decide to ever post again - will meet with your approval.


Agree 110%. Some people who aren't moderators want to play the role of moderator.

One thing to point out: if a member who is a known flipper often posts giant hauls of goods in this thread, shouldn't that member expect to receive numerous inquiries about those goods? Otherwise, what is the purpose?


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Agree 110%. Some people who aren't moderators want to play the role of moderator.
> 
> One thing to point out: if a member who is a known flipper often posts giant hauls of goods in this thread, shouldn't that member expect to receive numerous inquiries about those goods? Otherwise, what is the purpose?


It is not your purpose to discern other's purposes. That his PM box is full and he has not seen fit to clear space despite numerous requests speaks volumes. It's a pretty safe bet that he knows that his box is full. It might, just might, mean that he wishes to do business places other than here, and that is not hard to understand, given that--and I hate to say this--buyers here seem to expect special deals simply because a deal was consummated here as opposed to elsewhere on the Internet. Again, I cannot know for sure his reasons for doing what he does. But I do not think that posting stuff here should lead to a suspension of decorum and a scrum for used clothes befitting an auction for hogs at any given pig farm between Iowa and Timbuktu.

Like I say, it's devolving, has already devolved, into a shark tank. Someone posts an epic find, it's a given that all sorts of would-be buyers descend like vultures unto carrion. There is zero consideration given to the TNSIL aesthetic. Thrifting talk has spread like an oil slick to all parts of the forum, and I do plead guilty to some of this and am trying to do better. And there is nothing--nothing--here that is not already available, and in better form, on TOF. And elsewhere.

If you want to flip used clothing, fine. Throw it out on the exchange and see what happens. Or put it on eBay and see what happens. The market is a cruel mistress, and you'll soon see what sells and does not sell. But I cannot see the sense in a weak replication here of what already exists elsewhere, with the same asked-and-answered questions posed and answered yet again, but often by people who don't know what they're talking about weighing in, as opposed to what happens on TOF, where people who don't know what they are talking about quickly, and sometimes unmercifully, are corrected by people who do know what they're talking about. That's how you learn stuff. Way better to dive into a pool filled with experts than to join an encounter group.

What's the point of posting marginal-at-best stuff when a quick check of completed listings on eBay reveals that it's nothing special? Should we care that non-iron BB shirts with just a few stains are rare in Wyoming? I might be alone in this, but I don't care. To me, it seems a back-door way of selling stuff with crossed fingers, and there are already plenty of platforms for that.

I want to see stuff worth seeing, stuff I haven't seen before, hauls that are truly epic. Instead, we're seeing way too much schlock that has nothing to do with quality, rarity or the TNSIL aesthetic. We're seeing virtually no thrift-store yarns--what music has been playing lately at GW, what's the shopping cart situation, are the chick shoppers getting any better looking--from vets who've been through multiple rodeos. In light of this, I propose that we re-name the thread. Let's call it Flippers Paradise. Or maybe Thrifting: An Introduction. Or maybe just The Blues.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> It is not your purpose to discern other's purposes. That his PM box is full and he has not seen fit to clear space despite numerous requests speaks volumes. It's a pretty safe bet that he knows that his box is full. It might, just might, mean that he wishes to do business places other than here, and that is not hard to understand, given that--and I hate to say this--buyers here seem to expect special deals simply because a deal was consummated here as opposed to elsewhere on the Internet. Again, I cannot know for sure his reasons for doing what he does. But I do not think that posting stuff here should lead to a suspension of decorum and a scrum for used clothes befitting an auction for hogs at any given pig farm between Iowa and Timbuktu.
> 
> Like I say, it's devolving, has already devolved, into a shark tank. Someone posts an epic find, it's a given that all sorts of would-be buyers descend like vultures unto carrion. There is zero consideration given to the TNSIL aesthetic. Thrifting talk has spread like an oil slick to all parts of the forum, and I do plead guilty to some of this and am trying to do better. And there is nothing--nothing--here that is not already available, and in better form, on TOF. And elsewhere.
> 
> If you want to flip used clothing, fine. Throw it out on the exchange and see what happens. Or put it on eBay and see what happens. The market is a cruel mistress, and you'll soon see what sells and does not sell. But I cannot see the sense in a weak replication here of what already exists elsewhere, with the same asked-and-answered questions posed and answered yet again, but often by people who don't know what they're talking about weighing in, as opposed to what happens on TOF, where people who don't know what they are talking about quickly, and sometimes unmercifully, are corrected by people who do know what they're talking about. That's how you learn stuff. Way better to dive into a pool filled with experts than to join an encounter group.
> 
> What's the point of posting marginal-at-best stuff when a quick check of completed listings on eBay reveals that it's nothing special? Should we care that non-iron BB shirts with just a few stains are rare in Wyoming? I might be alone in this, but I don't care. To me, it seems a back-door way of selling stuff with crossed fingers, and there are already plenty of platforms for that.
> 
> I want to see stuff worth seeing, stuff I haven't seen before, hauls that are truly epic. Instead, we're seeing way too much schlock that has nothing to do with quality, rarity or the TNSIL aesthetic. We're seeing virtually no thrift-store yarns--what music has been playing lately at GW, what's the shopping cart situation, are the chick shoppers getting any better looking--from vets who've been through multiple rodeos. In light of this, I propose that we re-name the thread. Let's call it Flippers Paradise. Or maybe Thrifting: An Introduction. Or maybe just The Blues.


You've made your position loud and clear. Thank you for making my decision that much easier.


----------



## gamma68

Long harangues are boring...zzzzzz. Far too many of those. But I only see them when they're quoted. Could otherwise care less.

Anyway, does someone have a brag they'd like to share? I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Long harangues are boring...zzzzzz. Far too many of those. But I only see them when they're quoted. Could otherwise care less.
> 
> Anyway, does someone have a brag they'd like to share? I'd love to hear about it.


Actually, I do have a couple brags from today, which I think proves that karma does, in fact, exist. I'll spoiler them so as to save the eyes of those who would prefer not to see.



Spoiler



First up, a pair of NWT Poston Price khakis, unhemmed. Made in USA. Never heard of them before, but they scream quality, and a google check reveals they're worth some coin. Fortunately, the external tag isn't visible with a belt.







The next item is so cool that it requires its own spoiler. I about wet my pants when I saw it. And don't go peekin', Gamma--you know how we roll



Spoiler



What's this? Just a Hawaiian shirt, you say?





Well, it's not just any shirt from the tropics--look closer:



Spoiler







Spoiler



And closer:


----------



## colorvision

32rollandrock said:


> I do not think that posting stuff here should lead to a suspension of decorum
> 
> ..., as opposed to what happens on TOF, where people who don't know what they are talking about quickly, and sometimes unmercifully, are corrected by people who do know what they're talking about.


There seems to be a tension here between the desire to be on a forum with polite people, and the desire to converse with many experts. You want people to be polite, but you also seem to value the impolite destruction of new members' posts if they are in any way incorrect, uninteresting or previously discussed. Almost without exception I value the friendliness, decorum and expertise of the forum members here.


----------



## colorvision

32rollandrock said:


> Dr. L
> 
> Your mailbox is full. Can't imagine why.l


So is this proper decorum or not? I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, I do have a couple brags from today, which I think proves that karma does, in fact, exist. I'll spoiler them so as to save the eyes of those who would prefer not to see.


Meh..... Please don't post that weak crap. This thread was way better before people just threw out every lame Hawaiian shirt..... irate:


----------



## 32rollandrock

colorvision said:


> There seems to be a tension here between the desire to be on a forum with polite people, and the desire to converse with many experts. You want people to be polite, but you also seem to value the impolite destruction of new members' posts if they are in any way incorrect, uninteresting or previously discussed. *Almost without exception I value the friendliness, decorum and expertise of the forum members here*.


As do I. However, that doesn't mean that members cannot hold strong opinions or feelings and express them. I have not singled out anyone here in these criticisms, and I think that they are valid criticisms. If what I've said makes some people uncomfortable, I'm sorry about that, but I don't think that you or anyone else can point to an instance where I've called someone out or in any way celebrated someone else's bonehead thrift purchase, and there have been more than a few since we added "brag" to the thread title in an apparent attempt to emulate TOF.

I still say that the point of this thread is becoming difficult to grasp. Some posters, I think, would benefit from being told, directly, that their purchases miss the mark, which happens on TOF, and that helps people learn. It doesn't happen here because the DNA of AAAC is different, which does not help people learn. And so, what is the point? The inexperienced don't learn because the knowledgeable folks grow tired of 'splaining stuff, so they remain silent, and the thread gets boring. Sure, the thread was less active before the decision was made to emulate TOF, but quantity of posts is not, in my estimation, any substitute for quality. There's a lot more to thrifting than buying stuff, but we never seem to talk about anything other than flipping. As stated previously, this side of the forum is supposed to be about TNSIL, but you'd never know it from this thread.

I've helped plenty of new folks in my time here, including the fellow from a couple years ago who thought he'd figured it all out overnight and posted I can't remember how many obvious orphans. I don't know what happened to him, but he was treated respectfully and politely by everyone involved. I suspect that he realized that thrifting for profit is a lot harder than it seems. I've posted I can't remember how many thrifting tips over the years. You can look it up. I also got a bit of tough love myself when I was first starting out and it helped me enormously. Nothing like angry folks calling you out for not knowing the difference between calf and shell or emblematics and needlepoint to convince you to do some homework.

I don't expect that anything I say here is going to change anything, but I do think that someone should say it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> Meh..... Please don't post that weak crap. This thread was way better before people just threw out every lame Hawaiian shirt..... irate:


Sheesh, I was beginning to wonder if anyone would notice. One of my best finds. Ever. And it fits. :beer:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> but I don't think that you or anyone else can point to an instance where I've called someone out or in any way celebrated someone else's bonehead thrift purchase


Take a look back a few pages when you called out Winny for buying "Shark pants". I found it belittling.


----------



## L-feld

32rollandrock said:


> As do I. However, that doesn't mean that members cannot hold strong opinions or feelings and express them. I have not singled out anyone here in these criticisms, and I think that they are valid criticisms. If what I've said makes some people uncomfortable, I'm sorry about that, but I don't think that you or anyone else can point to an instance where I've called someone out or in any way celebrated someone else's bonehead thrift purchase, and there have been more than a few since we added "brag" to the thread title in an apparent attempt to emulate TOF.
> 
> I still say that the point of this thread is becoming difficult to grasp. Some posters, I think, would benefit from being told, directly, that their purchases miss the mark, which happens on TOF, and that helps people learn. It doesn't happen here because the DNA of AAAC is different, which does not help people learn. And so, what is the point? The inexperienced don't learn because the knowledgeable folks grow tired of 'splaining stuff, so they remain silent, and the thread gets boring. Sure, the thread was less active before the decision was made to emulate TOF, but quantity of posts is not, in my estimation, any substitute for quality. There's a lot more to thrifting than buying stuff, but we never seem to talk about anything other than flipping. As stated previously, this side of the forum is supposed to be about TNSIL, but you'd never know it from this thread.
> 
> I've helped plenty of new folks in my time here, including the fellow from a couple years ago who thought he'd figured it all out overnight and posted I can't remember how many obvious orphans. I don't know what happened to him, but he was treated respectfully and politely by everyone involved. I suspect that he realized that thrifting for profit is a lot harder than it seems. I've posted I can't remember how many thrifting tips over the years. You can look it up. I also got a bit of tough love myself when I was first starting out and it helped me enormously. Nothing like angry folks calling you out for not knowing the difference between calf and shell or emblematics and needlepoint to convince you to do some homework.
> 
> I don't expect that anything I say here is going to change anything, but I do think that someone should say it.


I'm not really a thrifter, although I ebay here and there and participate in the exchange. I don't usually post on this thread, I just wanted to say that I think you have made some very valid points and that I think they can be extrapolated to the rest of the sub-forum. It feels like it's getting overrun by folks trying to make an easy buck, without any enthusiasm for style.

I also think you are correct in complaining about uninformed opinions that muddy the waters. Obviously there's a lot of knowledge in this forum, but there's also a lot of white noise getting in the way.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> I'm not really a thrifter, although I ebay here and there and participate in the exchange. I don't usually post on this thread, I just wanted to say that I think you have made some very valid points and that I think they can be extrapolated to the rest of the sub-forum. It feels like it's getting overrun by folks trying to make an easy buck, without any enthusiasm for style.
> 
> I also think you are correct in complaining about uninformed opinions that muddy the waters. Obviously there's a lot of knowledge in this forum, but there's also a lot of white noise getting in the way.


Some of the "white noise" is endless pontificating from Mr. Know It All. That makes this thread über boring.

How 'bout we see some Trad brags, folks? Or at least some blues?


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> As do I. However, that doesn't mean that members cannot hold strong opinions or feelings and express them. I have not singled out anyone here in these criticisms, and I think that they are valid criticisms. If what I've said makes some people uncomfortable, I'm sorry about that, but I don't think that you or anyone else can point to an instance where I've called someone out or in any way celebrated someone else's bonehead thrift purchase, and there have been more than a few since we added "brag" to the thread title in an apparent attempt to emulate TOF.
> 
> I still say that the point of this thread is becoming difficult to grasp. Some posters, I think, would benefit from being told, directly, that their purchases miss the mark, which happens on TOF, and that helps people learn. It doesn't happen here because the DNA of AAAC is different, which does not help people learn. And so, what is the point? The inexperienced don't learn because the knowledgeable folks grow tired of 'splaining stuff, so they remain silent, and the thread gets boring. Sure, the thread was less active before the decision was made to emulate TOF, but quantity of posts is not, in my estimation, any substitute for quality. There's a lot more to thrifting than buying stuff, but we never seem to talk about anything other than flipping. As stated previously, this side of the forum is supposed to be about TNSIL, but you'd never know it from this thread.
> 
> I've helped plenty of new folks in my time here, including the fellow from a couple years ago who thought he'd figured it all out overnight and posted I can't remember how many obvious orphans. I don't know what happened to him, but he was treated respectfully and politely by everyone involved. I suspect that he realized that thrifting for profit is a lot harder than it seems. I've posted I can't remember how many thrifting tips over the years. You can look it up. I also got a bit of tough love myself when I was first starting out and it helped me enormously. Nothing like angry folks calling you out for not knowing the difference between calf and shell or emblematics and needlepoint to convince you to do some homework.
> 
> I don't expect that anything I say here is going to change anything, but I do think that someone should say it.


I definitely see the value in tough love if someone is thrifting to flip, but I am just keeping things for myself - as I have realized that I really don't want to make this a bidness - just a hobby.

And I personally enjoy hearing about things that other folks have gotten that they think are cool - even if I don't care a lick about them. I have also learned a great deal of what to get and what to leave behind from this thread - so, just like in real life, you never know what innocent piece of information might be exceedingly important down the road.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You, sir, need to mind your manners. This is not the first time that you have engaged in this sort of behavior. If you dislike me, that is one thing. If you wish to behave this way in public, it is quite another. Name calling is for toddlers, not gentlemen. If you care to continue this discussion in private, we can do so. Otherwise, I think that you would do well to exercise a bit of discretion.



gamma68 said:


> Some of the "white noise" is endless pontificating from Mr. Know It All. That makes this thread über boring.
> 
> How 'bout we see some Trad brags, folks? Or at least some blues?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> Take a look back a few pages when you called out Winny for buying "Shark pants". I found it belittling.


You are entitled to your opinion. But shark pants is shark pants. That's what they are known as in thrifting circles. It is not necessarily a derisive term--as has been pointed out, they are sellable, but often not easily. They are routinely referred to as such on TOF with no offense taken, because they are what they are. I would have no problem saying to anyone, "Hey, I scored some shark pants today." But shark pants, in my opinion, have no place in a forum that is supposed to be about TNSIL.

I meant no offense to Winny, and I think, end of day, he came out the wiser. He looked at the tag, saw the Z, thought, hey, only $2, and jumped without thinking things through fully. If he can flip the trousers, more power to him. But he might, next time around, consider pleats and style in addition to the label. End of day, the trousers will not be purchased by anyone with a sense of current, or even traditional, fashion. So many have said that this is a place where we should all learn. Well, if we can't learn about shark pants, what else is off the curriculum?

Part of it is, we should be thrifting not for money but because we love clothes. At least, that's what I think. Sure, I've bought my share of Robert Graham shirts (I'm not so proud as to leave a $50 bill hanging on the rack), but I've also left behind plenty of Armani that I could have flipped at a profit because the profit wasn't going to be that big and I don't like Armani. I'd way rather make $5 selling Pendleton than $10 selling Prada. That's just me. I found a woman's Icelandic wool cardigan sweater about three months ago that I bought only because it was 69-cent day. The sweater was gorgeous, but I knew that I'd have a tough time selling it (which is why I didn't pick it up weeks earlier when it was marked $5 or so). Chick stuff is tough to start with, and this sweater wasn't anyone's idea of current fashion. Sure enough, it took almost three months before someone finally bought it. I made less than $1. But I felt great when the buyer left me heartfelt feedback--you can tell when it's just the usual A++++++++++++ stuff and when someone actually wrote down some words. That might sound crazy, but I feel good that the sweater found an appreciative home 2,000 miles away from where it went unloved in a Salvation Army.


----------



## colorvision

My brag for today: Nordicware stovetop Belgian waffle maker. Made in USA since 1946, and quality cookware has been rarer than nice shoes. $4, nice and heavy.


----------



## Winny94

A blue: I came across a Zegna shirt, but was surprised to see it was a 50/50 rayon & cotton blend. Was this common? Im surprised to see a higher end mfg use a synthetic blend. I left it as it did not fit.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

Not common, but not rare.

There are synthetics and there are synthetics. Polyester is used _in place of _cotton or wool. Rayon is used _in addition to_. The difference is the the first is a substitute whereas the second adds a flow, drape and appearance not found in cotton alone. It also makes you smell like tuna fish on hot days.


----------



## Dr. D

First off I apologize for my role in leading this thread down the Zanella road to ruin. I was trying to relay my observation that an item so diametrically opposed to trad ideology would be the one thing that garnered the most interest here. It surprised me but perhaps it shouldn't have, considering the direction the forum has leaned as of late.

To me this belies a greater point -this is the trad forum, and the trad thrift thread. I think we all would agree that in principle this thread should center around trad finds. As 32 mentioned there is a great thrift resource thread at SF if you want to inquire and learn about other areas of menswear. This forum has been and should continue to be a subset of that, a place with more focus and not a potpourri of Italian and other European styling.


----------



## drlivingston

Dr. D said:


> First off I apologize for my role in leading this thread down the Zanella road to ruin.


There is zero reason for you to apologize. You did absolutely nothing wrong. Spirited debate brings about education as well as interest. You are not the first person to post pleated Zanellas and you certainly will not be the last. Some people like them... some people don't.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> First off I apologize for my role in leading this thread down the Zanella road to ruin. I was trying to relay my observation that an item so diametrically opposed to trad ideology would be the one thing that garnered the most interest here. It surprised me but perhaps it shouldn't have, considering the direction the forum has leaned as of late.
> 
> To me this belies a greater point -this is the trad forum, and the trad thrift thread. I think we all would agree that in principle this thread should center around trad finds. As 32 mentioned there is a great thrift resource thread at SF if you want to inquire and learn about other areas of menswear. This forum has been and should continue to be a subset of that, a place with more focus and not a potpourri of Italian and other European styling.


I agree with Dr. L, no need to apologize. I disagree with Dr. L. that stuff other than TNSIL should be regular fodder here (at least I think that I disagree, if I understand his meaning correctly). If someone finds a school of shark pants, say, a dozen or more, well, maybe. But that still has a better home on TOF, I think. I still want to hear about unusual stuff--stripper poles and Waterford crystal and Tiffany lamps and vintage DeRosa bicycles and first editions of To Kill A Mockingbird and the like. But a steady diet of European clothes, dated low-gorge jackets and Club Room and latter day Lands End, no. I see that stuff every day and leave it behind. The standard, I think, should be whether it would hold interest for others, and it isn't much work to figure out the answer to that question before pulling the trigger.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> I agree with Dr. L, no need to apologize. I disagree with Dr. L. that stuff other than TNSIL should be regular fodder here (at least I think that I disagree, if I understand his meaning correctly). If someone finds a school of shark pants, say, a dozen or more, well, maybe. But that still has a better home on TOF, I think. I still want to hear about unusual stuff--stripper poles and Waterford crystal and Tiffany lamps and vintage DeRosa bicycles and first editions of To Kill A Mockingbird and the like. But a steady diet of European clothes, dated low-gorge jackets and Club Room and latter day Lands End, no. I see that stuff every day and leave it behind. The standard, I think, should be whether it would hold interest for others, and it isn't much work to figure out the answer to that question before pulling the trigger.


As long as we include the southern versions of Trad, I am agree, but if you start taking out all pleats and pinpoints, I disagree and will have to call you a poo poo head.

Dr. D - I echo the sentiment that you did nothing wrong at all. Debate is healthy - and in fact, I learned something from your post, so thank you.


----------



## gamma68

Dr. D said:


> First off I apologize for my role in leading this thread down the Zanella road to ruin. I was trying to relay my observation that an item so diametrically opposed to trad ideology would be the one thing that garnered the most interest here. It surprised me but perhaps it shouldn't have, considering the direction the forum has leaned as of late.
> 
> To me this belies a greater point -this is the trad forum, and the trad thrift thread. I think we all would agree that in principle this thread should center around trad finds. As 32 mentioned there is a great thrift resource thread at SF if you want to inquire and learn about other areas of menswear. This forum has been and should continue to be a subset of that, a place with more focus and not a potpourri of Italian and other European styling.


No apology necessary. Again, no single person dictates what this thread is or should be. If you've thrifted a "Trad" item and you'd like to share it with others, by all means, share it. Ignore the "noise."


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> As long as we include the southern versions of Trad, I am agree, but if you start taking out all pleats and pinpoints, I disagree and will have to call you a poo poo head.
> 
> Dr. D - I echo the sentiment that you did nothing wrong at all. Debate is healthy - and in fact, I learned something from your post, so thank you.


I am not a poo poo head. And I'm not hard-and-fast on pleats (within reason), nor is pinpoint necessarily a bad thing, although I wish that it was easier to find honest-to-goodness broadcloth. Southern versions of TNSIL aren't necessarily bad. Everyone has to start somewhere, after all. :devil:


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere, after all. :devil:


LMAO! Do you remember the debacle I caused when I posted a bunch of Jerry Garcia ties? (In my defense, they were made in the USA.) :biggrin:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> LMAO! Do you remember the debacle I caused when I posted a bunch of Jerry Garcia ties? (In my defense, they were made in the USA.) :biggrin:


You must be referring to the well-known Garcia Exemption, which is to say, anything having to do with Jerry Garcia can be posted, preferably as often as possible.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I still want to hear about unusual stuff--stripper poles and Waterford crystal and Tiffany lamps and vintage DeRosa bicycles and first editions of To Kill A Mockingbird and the like.


Do you not recognize the arrogance of your position? You state you "want" the posts here to fit in the "TNSIL aesthetic" OR if it's meets YOUR definition of interesting. Why do you get decide what is interesting?

I understand this is the Trad forum and thus the finds should fit that mold (I even agree that the focus has been a little too broad recently). But, if something is not strictly TRAD why are you the guardian of what is interesting and desirable and worthy of departing from the strict definition of the TNSIL aesthestic.

Maybe I am misinterpreting you. But, the message I am getting is, "if it's not TNSIL, then go away. Go post on TOF. We don't care about your finds." Unless your find is interesting according to a definition that may or may not be shared with others.


----------



## vpkozel

Nobleprofessor said:


> Do you not recognize the arrogance of your position? You state you "want" the posts here to fit in the "TNSIL aesthetic" OR if it's meets YOUR definition of interesting. Why do you get decide what is interesting?
> 
> I understand this is the Trad forum and thus the finds should fit that mold (I even agree that the focus has been a little too broad recently). But, if something is not strictly TRAD why are you the guardian of what is interesting and desirable and worthy of departing from the strict definition of the TNSIL aethmestic.
> 
> Maybe I am misinterpreting you. But, the message I am getting is, "if it's not TNSIL, then go away. Go post on TOF. We don't care about your finds." Unless your find is interesting according to a definition that may or may not be shared with others.


Just call him a poo poo head. You'll feel better.

BTW, congrats on locking up Marshall. He is one hell of a coach with lots of history in this area.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> Do you not recognize the arrogance of your position? You state you "want" the posts here to fit in the "TNSIL aesthetic" OR if it's meets YOUR definition of interesting. Why do you get decide what is interesting?
> 
> I understand this is the Trad forum and thus the finds should fit that mold (I even agree that the focus has been a little too broad recently). But, if something is not strictly TRAD why are you the guardian of what is interesting and desirable and worthy of departing from the strict definition of the TNSIL aesthestic.
> 
> Maybe I am misinterpreting you. But, the message I am getting is, "if it's not TNSIL, then go away. Go post on TOF. We don't care about your finds." Unless your find is interesting according to a definition that may or may not be shared with others.


Nobleprof, you'll never win with that guy. Some people aren't capable of recognizing their own arrogance, even when the mirror is placed in front of their nose.

As I suggested earlier, it's probably best to just "ignore the noise." His is an old, tired act.


----------



## L-feld

32rollandrock said:


> You must be referring to the well-known Garcia Exemption, which is to say, anything having to do with Jerry Garcia can be posted, preferably as often as possible.


I've been meaning to ask, what's with preppies and the Grateful Dead? When I was growing up, I can't tell you how many lacrosse shirts with Grateful Dead bears on them I saw. I think younger Lax Bros are more into Country and EDM now, but I was always curious how jam bands got so big among the preppy set.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I think perhaps that you are misinterpreting me. I have never said if it's not TNSIL, go away. I have said that if it is obviously not within the TNSIL aesthetic, there should be a good reason for posting it here. A Kitchen Aid stand mixer, for example, isn't inherently TNSIL, but I think if someone found one, it's worth posting. Not so for a blender from Sears. Clothing wise, I have said that if it is something pedestrian, there seems little point in posting it here--I'm referring to stuff that is neither a brag nor a blue, but rather a meh. No, I don't care that someone found a Brooks 346 made in China polo shirt. I don't think that anyone else cares either. If you do care, I'm sorry, but you don't know enough about the topic to be discussing it with any intelligence (and I am not referring to you or anyone else specifically). I have said that there has been way, way too much talk about flipping and what things will fetch on eBay as opposed to thrifting talk. There is a difference.

History can address this much better than I can. I would encourage you--really--to go back and read portions of this thread from two, three, four years ago. If you do this, you will find that it was, undeniably, a much better thread than it is today. You will learn a lot more from reading these older posts than you will learn from reading the recent ones. I am not making this up, and it is not, honestly, a subjective opinion, just as one can say that Purple Label is, objectively, of higher quality than Chaps. I do not consider myself the final arbiter of anything, but anyone here should be allowed to state an opinion so long as it is an informed one and done in a respectful manner, and they should be able to do so without being subjected to name calling and personal attacks. I am saying that the thread was much better before we decided to "improve" it and we should do what we can to make it a better thread. I hold little hope, however, that this can be done as long as there is a school of thought that anything someone finds in a thrift store can or should be posted here.


Nobleprofessor said:


> Do you not recognize the arrogance of your position? You state you "want" the posts here to fit in the "TNSIL aesthetic" OR if it's meets YOUR definition of interesting. Why do you get decide what is interesting?
> 
> I understand this is the Trad forum and thus the finds should fit that mold (I even agree that the focus has been a little too broad recently). But, if something is not strictly TRAD why are you the guardian of what is interesting and desirable and worthy of departing from the strict definition of the TNSIL aesthestic.
> 
> Maybe I am misinterpreting you. But, the message I am getting is, "if it's not TNSIL, then go away. Go post on TOF. We don't care about your finds." Unless your find is interesting according to a definition that may or may not be shared with others.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Nobleprof, you'll never win with that guy. Some people aren't capable of recognizing their own arrogance, even when the mirror is placed in front of their nose.
> 
> As I suggested earlier, it's probably best to just "ignore the noise." His is an old, tired act.


From the forum rules:

1. No flames. Keep all debates clean and civil. This is a gentleman's (and ladies) Forum. Everyone is expected to behave accordingly. *What constitutes flaming and incivility should be clear to all: no name-calling, ad hominem attacks, slurs, swearing, or personal insults.* Individual instances of flaming and/or incivility will be judged by the moderators.

I have tried dealing with you in a private fashion but the incivility and personal attacks continue. It's not cool. And you know it. So please cool it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

L-feld said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what's with preppies and the Grateful Dead? When I was growing up, I can't tell you how many lacrosse shirts with Grateful Dead bears on them I saw. I think younger Lax Bros are more into Country and EDM now, but I was always curious how jam bands got so big among the preppy set.


I can't address the preppy set, nor am I familiar with any so-called jam bands. I do think that a lot of folks who got on the bus in the late 80s and early 90s were driven by the late-inning popularity of a band that was imploding even as it had breakthrough mass popularity with the success of In The Dark. That's the best I can do.


----------



## Woofa

No brags, but a few questions. Anyone recognize this, this is the second time I have come across it:








[/URL][/IMG]
And this tag was on a suit with no other tags except made in Canada. Suit looked pretty good quality, Samuelsohn?


----------



## wacolo

Woofa said:


> No brags, but a few questions. Anyone recognize this, this is the second time I have come across it:
> 
> 
> And this tag was on a suit with no other tags except made in Canada. Suit looked pretty good quality, Samuelsohn?
> [IMG]https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/ronaldpedwards/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/4C601F27-C1C9-4E13-BBB1-99293F8DD1E3_zps8muxhrtm.jpg


Syms department store I believe. They were known for buying overstock from anyone and everyone and sewing their own label into it.


----------



## Winny94

32rollandrock said:


> I agree with Dr. L, no need to apologize. I disagree with Dr. L. that stuff other than TNSIL should be regular fodder here (at least I think that I disagree, if I understand his meaning correctly). If someone finds a school of shark pants, say, a dozen or more, well, maybe. But that still has a better home on TOF, I think. I still want to hear about unusual stuff--stripper poles and Waterford crystal and Tiffany lamps and vintage DeRosa bicycles and first editions of To Kill A Mockingbird and the like. But a steady diet of European clothes, dated low-gorge jackets and Club Room and latter day Lands End, no. I see that stuff every day and leave it behind. The standard, I think, should be whether it would hold interest for others, and it isn't much work to figure out the answer to that question before pulling the trigger.


The problem people have with your position is; who are you to decide what is "worthy" of being posted in the thread? Wether it was your intent or not, your position and the wording used to describe your position, comes across as very arrogant and dismissive.


----------



## AWZ

Brag: Just found some brown shell cordovan Allen Edmonds westchester loafers (seconds, but like normal no visible flaw) for $150! at Nordstrom rack
Blue: Size 6...

If anyone is interested I would be happy to proxy them. I would hate to let such a great deal go to waist


----------



## drlivingston

AWZ said:


> Brag: Just found some brown shell cordovan Allen Edmonds westchester loafers (seconds, but like normal no visible flaw) for $150! at Nordstrom rack
> Blue: Size 6...
> 
> If anyone is interested I would be happy to proxy them. I would hate to let such a great deal go to waist


Size 6? That's like the smallest size that AE makes. However, I will give props to the Westchester. Great loafers. I like the 7 last so these were right up my alley.


----------



## AWZ

drlivingston said:


> Size 6? That's like the smallest size that AE makes. However, I will give props to the Westchester. Great loafers. I like the 7 last so these were right up my alley.


I am guessing their size is why they are still there. It's also the only shell cordovan I have seen at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Winny94 said:


> The problem people have with your position is; who are you to decide what is "worthy" of being posted in the thread? Wether it was your intent or not, your position and the wording used to describe your position, comes across as very arrogant and dismissive.


You can call me arrogant or dismissive if you like. Frankly, I don't much care. I confess that my method of communicating things isn't everyone's cup of tea--I've been called a curmudgeon, and worse. But that doesn't detract from the truth. I'm tired of arguing about this, so anyone who doesn't believe me, go back to, say, post 100. Or post 75. Or any other post from before we decided to emulate TOF. The thread was better. The quality of postings was better. The knowledge passed on was better. The yarns were better. If you want to argue otherwise, that merely means that you want to argue. Those who care about clothes and the TNSIL aesthetic and have experience in the thrifting world could not reach a different conclusion than mine.

You're new here. Aren't you the guy who bought shark pants? Since I'm arrogant and dismissive, don't listen to me, go look at eBay completed listings. I just did. There were 5,433 pairs of Zanella pants there, mostly unsold. And shark pants didn't fare well. At all. Now, you might excuse or rationalize the purchase by saying, well, they only cost $2, but if you have a significant other in the household or there's a fire marshal anywhere nearby, that reasoning gets mighty thin mighty fast as the $2 "bargains" pile up. I've been there. It ain't pretty.

Since you are, apparently, here to learn, here's some advice, which you can take or dismiss. I've been to Iowa. I've seen how people dress in Iowa. I've thrifted in Iowa. And it is not an Alaskan pipeline of thrifting treasures insofar as dress clothing is concerned. Yeah, you'll find something here and something there amongst the shark pants, but, by and large, it is department store schlock that has little or no value on the secondary market--that, at least, is my experience, but since you live there, you might know more than I do. Which isn't to say that there are not things in Iowa thrift stores that are not worth buying. Midwest thrift stores are filled with shirts, for example, by Five Brother and other makers that can be easily and profitably flipped if you know what you're doing. Some will spark serious interest as far away as Japan. That's just one example. You have to do your research, but once you gain knowledge, you can reliably pluck $25 bills from the racks in Iowa all day long. You will never find out from this thread which things commonly found in Midwestern thrift stores have appeal on the secondary market, but you will on TOF, as well as a lot of other stuff. Forgive my arrogance, but you would never have found out about shark pants here unless someone--me--had brought it up. OTOH, we can continue with the everything-is-beautiful, speak-no-evil aesthetic, but I can't see how that benefits anyone. It's just a virtual walk through a thrift store when the real thing is down the street.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what's with preppies and the Grateful Dead? When I was growing up, I can't tell you how many lacrosse shirts with Grateful Dead bears on them I saw. I think younger Lax Bros are more into Country and EDM now, but I was always curious how jam bands got so big among the preppy set.


The drugs.


----------



## Woofa

wacolo said:


> Syms department store I believe. They were known for buying overstock from anyone and everyone and sewing their own label into it.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Tilton

Good thrift weekend for me. Too lazy for pictures. 

For myself:
Hopsack sack blazer from Hardwick - a bit short in the body, but will work great for super-casual wear
Wool/Cashmere blend blazer from Hickey Freeman
Baby blue old-school JAB silk/linen blend SC
Cream/stone 100% linen suit from Haspel
AE Macneil in pebble-grain walnut, 95% life left
Orvis Kangaroo Upland boots, brand new
56x10" white ash and rawhide snowshoes, made in Maine - these will go on a wall somewhere
From non-thrift store sources, I also received a pair of Alden Cape Cod bit loafers (eBay) and AE Nashua (shoe bank). This is the third pair of Nashuas in my rotation (though one will soon be retired) and they're the most comfortable rainy-day/long-walk loafer I've found.

To sell:
AE Montecito in 9D, sort of a cognac color, couldn't have been worn more than a couple of times. Really wish these fit, they're the best looking AE penny I've seen in a while.


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES:* A vintage nylon windbreaker for the Detroit Boat Club crew. The club was established in 1839 and is the second-oldest continuously operated sport rowing club in the U.S.

Really neat item, except the crossed oars logo on the back (in white on a dark navy background) was cracked with wear. That made it look too shabby for me.

But I did find a non-logo BB polo and a Lacoste polo in my size. You all know what those look like.


----------



## Winny94

Decided to swing by a place by my house before the game started. 
Question; these all had a plastic collar thing, but they also have a name and two digit number written inside the button seam at the bottom of the shirt. What's the story?

Picked up


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Winny94 said:


> Decided to swing by a place by my house before the game started.
> Question; these all had a plastic collar thing, but they also have a name and two digit number written inside the button seam at the bottom of the shirt. What's the story?
> 
> Picked up


By plastic collar thing, are you referring to wing shaped object that is placed over the top button that sort of holds the collar points? If so, that is probably the thing a dry cleaner puts on them. It is different than the one that comes with a new shirt. If there is a name and number then it is certainly from a dry cleaners. Those J press shirts look great. Are the J. press the same size as the BB? 15-34?


----------



## Winny94

Nobleprofessor said:


> By plastic collar thing, are you referring to wing shaped object that is placed over the top button that sort of holds the collar points? If so, that is probably the thing a dry cleaner puts on them. It is different than the one that comes with a new shirt. If there is a name and number then it is certainly from a dry cleaners. Those J press shirts look great. Are the J. press the same size as the BB? 15-34?


Thanks, that's what I figured, but wanted to make sure.

yes, they're all 15/34


----------



## fred johnson

Blues: Found a beautiful BB, linen 3/2 sack with patch/flap pockets, great condition in my size.. PINK!


----------



## Reuben

fred johnson said:


> *Brags*: Found a beautiful BB, linen 3/2 sack with patch/flap pockets, great condition in my size.. PINK!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Fixed that for you.


Agreed times a million.


----------



## blzr

Hickey Freeman for Nordstrom sport coat for $2


----------



## fred johnson

Reuben said:


> Fixed that for you.


No, I really did not get it, the color just was not for me.


----------



## drlivingston

fred johnson said:


> No, I really did not get it, the color just was not for me.


Proxy it for me and I will make it worth your while. :great:


----------



## Dmontez

fred johnson said:


> No, I really did not get it, the color just was not for me.


If it's a 46R I will stand in line right behind Dr. L


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Proxy it for me and I will make it worth your while. :great:


I'm sorry, but it is already gone. I am 1,000 miles away from the store in question, but quite certain that it is too late.


----------



## gamma68

Wasn't there a recent post about this thread devolving into a shark tank feeding frenzy for the nice finds that are posted?


----------



## Dmontez

32rollandrock said:


> I'm sorry, but it is already gone. I am 1,000 miles away from the store in question, but quite certain that it is too late.


32rnr you are Fred Johnson as well?


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Wasn't there a recent post about this thread devolving into a shark tank feeding frenzy for the nice finds that are posted?


Lordy, give it a break, will you? Have you no sense of humor? Your comments are neither insightful nor humorous nor constructive in any sense. They are simply out to settle some sort of score. This open feud you seem to have with me is way old. Act like a gentleman or get the you-know-what out of Dodge.

Sheesh.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> 32rnr you are Fred Johnson as well?


Like mine, 32's comment was made in jest. If you have thrifted for any length of time, you know that the pink BB sack was more than likely snatched up less than 5 minutes after Mr. Johnson passed on it.


----------



## fred johnson

The size was about 42L, it was still there this morning but probably gone by now.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Blues (slight): Left a nice-looking paisley tie yesterday--brand is on the tip of my tongue (Vananzia or something like that. It was a NYC men's store that opened at just the wrong time, at the dawn of the recession, and failed, with an outfit in Kansas City grabbing everything and selling it off for outrageously low prices. I grabbed four or five pairs of socks and they're still going strong six or so years later). I left the tie because $3.49 seemed too much to pay and figured it would still be around when tag moved to half-off, but it was gone.

Better: Found a nice vintage JAB Argyle and Sutherland tie at the same store for a reasonable price. Minor blues, there was a new checker who gave me the senior discount without asking if I qualified.

Even better: At the second stop, I found a pair of vintage LL Bean patch madras shorts (nice, but common enough) and a Rowenta Professional iron, made in Germany. It's a beast. With 1,750 watts, it should have more punch than my current Rowenta, which has something like 1,450 watts. Heavy as all get-out with a commercial-grade three-prong power cord. It has the extended steam function, so I should be able to use it as a steamer. My guess is, it was once top of the line, or close to it.

Total cost for everything: $9.72.


----------



## ran23

GoodWill is so unorganized up my way. No sizes on pricetags, little in the way of business wear. Salvation Army has everything laid out, prices and sizes, jackets and suits, raincoats. GW did have 20% today. Is this typical of GW and SA everywhere?? love the consignment stores.


----------



## shadoman

Jackpot.

4 fully canvassed J.Press 3/2 sacks
2 BB 3/2 sacks. 
1 Andover Shop 2 BUTTON SACK (grail)

Left behind another 5 or so J.Press sacks that didn't QUITE fit correctly and 8 Paul Stuarts (46 and 48 reg) that were too big. (dangit)
They're at the Fairview Heights Illinois Goodwill if you're interested.


----------



## FLMike

shadoman said:


> Jackpot.
> 
> 4 fully canvassed J.Press 3/2 sacks
> 2 BB 3/2 sacks.
> 1 Andover Shop 2 BUTTON SACK (grail)
> 
> Left behind another 5 or so J.Press sacks that didn't QUITE fit correctly and 8 Paul Stuarts (46 and 48 reg) that were too big. (dangit)
> They're at the Fairview Heights Illinois Goodwill if you're interested.


Wow! Any 41R?


----------



## AlanC

32rollandrock said:


> Blues (slight): Left a nice-looking paisley tie yesterday--brand is on the tip of my tongue (Vananzia or something like that. It was a NYC men's store that opened at just the wrong time, at the dawn of the recession, and failed, with an outfit in Kansas City grabbing everything and selling it off for outrageously low prices. I grabbed four or five pairs of socks and they're still going strong six or so years later). I left the tie because $3.49 seemed too much to pay and figured it would still be around when tag moved to half-off, but it was gone.


Venanzi. Rick's Kansas City bought their left over stock. It would have have been worth the $3.49 if you like the tie. Venanzi carried some great stuff, and I had the good fortune to be in KC when it passed through Rick's. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Dr. D

I saw a white whale today - a Brooks yellow stripe OCBD. 80's vintage, with the "Machine wash hot" label. But it had a big fat monogram sewn on the breast pocket. I stared at it for a moment, considering if I should get it anyways and just wear it under sweaters. That's when I noticed the 2" rip at the shoulder.


----------



## 32rollandrock

FLCracka said:


> Wow! Any 41R?


We'll see. En route now.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Seven suits--mix of J . Press, Paul Stuart, RL Polo and Southwick. One pair Alden shell tassel loafers. Everything left has moth nibbles or some other flaw.

Say a prayer for the dead man.


----------



## adoucett

Was the dearly departed a 38R by any chance?


----------



## shadoman

FLCracka said:


> Wow! Any 41R?


I'm guessing the ones that didn't quite fit were probably 43/44R .
As NONE of them have actual size tags. I wouldn't be surprised if they were MTM.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> Was the dearly departed a 38R by any chance?


No, he was a large 44 or small 46. The suits nearly--nearly--fit me, but, unfortunately, the jackets are just a smidge long, and so they will be sent off to new homes. I'm too lazy to post photos now (except for the below), but it was a pretty good haul. I drove 90 miles to get there. Normally, not something I would do, but I'm familiar with the area and it's not the sort of place that would seem likely to get much thrifting pressure. I had time on my hands, plus I have keys to a friend's Porsche--he's been out of town since December and asked that I take it for a spin now and then to keep it running smooth. More than anything, though, a little voice inside said that I should go, and I tend to listen to those little voices. There were a dozen or so suits, about half with flaws--moth nibbles or stains or repairs, not expert ones, to reattach front trouser pockets where they had ripped loose. Sadly, I could not find the trousers to a beautiful J. Press grey chalkstripe flannel. It came out to four Paul Stuarts, one Southwick, one J. Press and one Polo RL. But the best part was these:















They're in great shape--they're going to clean up beautifully. For some reason, whenever I've found Alden, it has, with one exception, been shell. Unlike every other pair of Aldens I have found, these ones fit me perfectly.

Here's the Rowenta I found today in a local shop (check out the heavy-duty cord):







All in all, a better-than-average day at the thrifts. Thanks for the heads-up, Shadoman.


----------



## adoucett

^ You really are one lucky SOB :beer:

"Had to drive the porsche to the Thrifts to pick up Alden shell in my size", that's brilliant. I also like that iron... I think I'm going to invest some of my grad money into a better iron for myself, considering I iron more than my entire family and probably friend group combined. 

I can't wait till I'm in the Boston area again, my thrift circuit there ALWAYS yields gold (compared to back home). There's this tiny Church thrift store in Cambridge that is only open certain hours and is damn near impossible to find, even with GPS guidance. I might be overly optimistic but I imagine it in my head as a second storefront for J.Press Hah!


----------



## shadoman

32rollandrock said:


> No, he was a large 44 or small 46. The suits* nearly--nearly-*-fit me,
> All in all, a better-than-average day at the thrifts. Thanks for the heads-up, Shadoman.


Yup, that was my problem, too. The ones I bought were just right.

What size are those Aldens ?

And you are most certainly welcome.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> ^ You really are one lucky SOB :beer:
> 
> "Had to drive the porsche to the Thrifts to pick up Alden shell in my size", that's brilliant. I also like that iron... I think I'm going to invest some of my grad money into a better iron for myself, considering I iron more than my entire family and probably friend group combined.
> 
> I can't wait till I'm in the Boston area again, my thrift circuit there ALWAYS yields gold (compared to back home). There's this tiny Church thrift store in Cambridge that is only open certain hours and is damn near impossible to find, even with GPS guidance. I might be overly optimistic but I imagine it in my head as a second storefront for J.Press Hah!


If you thrift long enough and often enough, you will find Rowenta. People just don't iron anymore. I'm guessing that the Rowentas I've found (I'm at four) were owned by folks who passed away. If you use lesser irons by Black and Decker and the like, Rowenta is a revelation. The first time I used one, I ironed for four hours straight. I can't speak for newer models, but the older made-in-Germany ones make ironing a true joy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

shadoman said:


> Yup, that was my problem, too. The ones I bought were just right.
> 
> What size are those Aldens ?
> 
> And you are most certainly welcome.


The Aldens are 8's. I'm guessing same donor as the suits. I generally wear 8.5. I know nothing about Alden lasts. I've had Cape Cod Collection Aldens in 8.5 that were too small and 8.5 NST's in shell (one of my all-time great thrift finds) that were too big. It hurt to have to flip them.


----------



## Dr. D

32rollandrock said:


> The Aldens are 8's. I'm guessing same donor as the suits. I generally wear 8.5. I know nothing about Alden lasts. I've had Cape Cod Collection Aldens in 8.5 that were too small and 8.5 NST's in shell (one of my all-time great thrift finds) that were too big. It hurt to have to flip them.


I'm very surprised that those fit you. Assuming they are 563's, they are on the Aberdeen last and usually run true to size, maybe a little skinny.
Cape Cods tend to run true to size.
Alden makes NSTs on both the barrie and Aberdeen lasts so you have to check the model number. Barrie runs 1/2 size big so a size 8.5 would usually wear an 8 barrie.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yeah, I've often heard that Cape Cod is TTS, but it wasn't in my case. I flipped them on eBay and the buyer gave great feedback, saying they were perfect. I can't explain it. And these are 563's. I haven't had a chance to wear them for any length of time, but when I popped them on, they felt comfy as all get-out. I was surprised--I figured they would be headed to Japan. I just read a bit on them and they are, some say, odd from a width standpoint--narrow in the toe box, wide at the heel.



Dr. D said:


> I'm very surprised that those fit you. Assuming they are 563's, they are on the Aberdeen last and usually run true to size, maybe a little skinny.
> Cape Cods tend to run true to size.
> Alden makes NSTs on both the barrie and Aberdeen lasts so you have to check the model number. Barrie runs 1/2 size big so a size 8.5 would usually wear an 8 barrie.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> The Aldens are 8's. I'm guessing same donor as the suits. I generally wear 8.5. I know nothing about Alden lasts. I've had Cape Cod Collection Aldens in 8.5 that were too small and 8.5 NST's in shell (one of my all-time great thrift finds) that were too big. It hurt to have to flip them.


i thought you were a big guy? 8s? That's small for your stature. I guess I don't have sweat it, I was hoping they were 11-12.


----------



## Woofa

Looking for some expertise. Saw this tie today:







[/URL][/IMG]
Picture says it all. Liked the label but did not like the partial poly material. I did not buy. Was this a mistake? Is this old school RT?


----------



## drlivingston

Disco-era Talbott. If you like it, wear it in good health. Flipping value... a little less than zero. :biggrin:


----------



## nonartful dodger

32rollandrock said:


> If you use lesser irons by Black and Decker and the like, Rowenta is a revelation.


Very true statement. I have yet to luck out at the thrift. I had to get mine at retail. Still, it was worth the money.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Disco-era Talbott. If you like it, wear it in good health. Flipping value... a little less than zero. :biggrin:


Thank you sir.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tried the new one out tonight and it was completely, totally, off-the-charts awesome. When I plugged it in, it steamed and hissed all by itself, like an angry dragon just rarin' to go. And boy, did it ever. Two swipes cross the cloth, one with steam, one without and done, and it would have taken just one swipe if I didn't use starch. It was the difference between my old cheapo iron and my first Rowenta all over again. I checked eBay and saw very similar refurbs going for $80 with free shipping and a one-year warranty. Well worth the money, if, in fact, it's the same piece of equipment.



nonartful dodger said:


> Very true statement. I have yet to luck out at the thrift. I had to get mine at retail. Still, it was worth the money.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Woofa said:


> Thank you sir.


As Dr. L says, if you like it, go for it. But, unless it's Best of Class (and even then, to some extent) most Robert Talbott ties are not worth a lot, even though they are very nice ties. They just made so darn many of them. There are exceptions to the rule, of course.


----------



## vpkozel

Are these worth getting for $10?

The main label is Tweed, but it says it is a division of Church's. TIA.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

It depends on the condition. They obviously weren't treed. I'd be concerned about getting those "folds" out of the uppers. You would have to tree them for awhile (probably a couple months at least) and apply liberal amounts of conditioner, and if anyone has a better trick that works, I'd love to hear it. I suspect that would improve matters, but I doubt that you'd ever get them back entirely. Still, if that's the only issue--no cracks/scratches/gouges in the uppers, soles and heels have little wear, no re-sole--it's probably worth the gamble, particularly if it's a common size. If they've been re-soled or if the soles or heels have significant wear, it's a pass. You also have to factor in the color. Black shoes aren't as desirable as brown ones. Based on this photo, I'm thinking you shouldn't bet on getting more than $30 (you want to be conservative). Figure shipping at $15 (perhaps a tad high, but, again, you want to be conservative, and you never know what shipping will be because it varies based on the buyer's location. Ebay is going to take 10 percent. So, you're on the fence.

Here's what the risk is: 

The uppers on the above shoes have issues similar to yours. However, the inner labels on yours are still readable, which helps. I'm thinking that yours would fetch a bit more than these did. Then again, we have these: 

This second pair also has upper issues similar to yours, but they don't appear as bad as the first pair and the soles are in much better condition and you can still read the inner labels. The photos are also much better, and that's critical. Besides taking better photos, it looks like the seller of the second pair spent some time shining them up.

Cheaney Royal Tweed is nice stuff. What I do in cases like this is ask myself if I would wear them. If the answer is yes, that speaks volumes. So, yes, I would probably buy them if the "folded" uppers are the only issue, recognizing that the flip is going to involve a bit of work. It always does.


----------



## vpkozel

Extremely informative as always. They would be for my son - I was just checking on the quality of the make. I was pretty sure they are well made, but didn't know if Tweed was a crappier tier or something like that. The soles are in really good shape. I wasn't planning on flipping them. But the boys feet REALLY need to stop growing, lol. Fortunately the same thrift had a pair of burgundy Royal Imperials that, while a bit big, he liked a lot. 

I will be singing by today and picking them up.


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> I will be singing by today.


What has prevented you from singing before today?


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> What has prevented you from singing before today?


What song is it you want to hear?


----------



## 32rollandrock

If the "folds" are the only issue, you may find them gone. Cheaney Royal Tweed, if I have my facts straight, is a lower tier than Church's, but still plenty good. And I know what you mean: What with all the Royal Imperials and Church's and shell Alden clogging up the thrift shelves these days, it's hard to decide just what to buy.



vpkozel said:


> Extremely informative as always. They would be for my son - I was just checking on the quality of the make. I was pretty sure they are well made, but didn't know if Tweed was a crappier tier or something like that. The soles are in really good shape. I wasn't planning on flipping them. But the boys feet REALLY need to stop growing, lol. Fortunately the same thrift had a pair of burgundy Royal Imperials that, while a bit big, he liked a lot.
> 
> I will be singing by today and picking them up.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

vpkozel said:


> Extremely informative as always. They would be for my son - I was just checking on the quality of the make. I was pretty sure they are well made, but didn't know if Tweed was a crappier tier or something like that. The soles are in really good shape. I wasn't planning on flipping them. But the boys feet REALLY need to stop growing, lol. Fortunately the same thrift had a pair of burgundy Royal Imperials that, while a bit big, he liked a lot.
> 
> I will be singing by today and picking them up.


the Royal tweed line is not the top tier. But, they are still high quality shoes and are superior to department store brands. I have a pair and I am very impressed with them. Those will be great shoes especially considering the price! And 32R&R is correct. Put some shoe trees in them and a few treatments of leather conditioner. You'll never get all the creases/folds out. But, when your son starts wearing them that may help too.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> If the "folds" are the only issue, you may find them gone. Cheaney Royal Tweed, if I have my facts straight, is a lower tier than Church's, but still plenty good. And I know what you mean: What with all the Royal Imperials and Church's and shell Alden clogging up the thrift shelves these days, it's hard to decide just what to buy.


I haven't found any Aldens, poo poo head, lol.

And to be fair, this would be only my 3rd pair of thrifted shoes. US made J&M Aristocrafts and the RI were the only other ones. Harris Tweeds on the other hand........


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> the Royal tweed line is not the top tier. But, they are still high quality shoes and are superior to department store brands. I have a pair and I am very impressed with them. Those will be great shoes especially considering the price! And 32R&R is correct. Put some shoe trees in them and a few treatments of leather conditioner. You'll never get all the creases/folds out. But, when your son starts wearing them that may help too.


Actually, my new Rowenta might do the trick. That sucker will iron anything...


----------



## Duvel

That is a nice find, 32. Rowentas are THE iron.



32rollandrock said:


> Actually, my new Rowenta might do the trick. That sucker will iron anything...


----------



## ran23

A nice university stripe VH, a while Pique Polo to match my Navy one I recently got, all from a GW that took my old Sony Trinitron off my hands.


----------



## BenjaminY

Brags; Library of Congress emblematic tie, Christmas tie from Cape Cod Neckwear, a pair of linen/silk pants, and a grey 3/2 roll suit jacket, maker unknown, but with paisley lining and surgeon's cuffs. fit me perfectly. 
Blues; Paul Stuart jacket in dark green, also fit well, but with a jagged tear starting at the side vent.


----------



## wacolo

Brags - NWT/Deadstock Unhemmed Berle flannel lined khakis and a nice Burberry madderish paisley. Also an emblematic made for the "Members of Republican Senatorial Inner Circle"

Blues - Three Pair of unicorns with about a 25" inseam :fool:.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Blues - Three Pair of unicorns with about a 25" inseam :fool:.


Man-pris!!


----------



## drlivingston

What's all this talk about irons? I didn't realize that they were such a pressing subject.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> What's all this talk about irons? I didn't realize that they were such a pressing subject.


It seams your little joke felled flat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> What's all this talk about irons? I didn't realize that they were such a pressing subject.


Try the prime rib, and don't forget to tip your waiter...

I had been on a pretty dry streak for a long time, but my luck has started to change recently. Today, at SA, it was buy one, get a second item at half price (they must be taking lessons from JAB). Found a shirt and a nice sack suit that fit me perfectly, but when I got to the register, I found a hole in the suit. They still let me have the shirt for half price--it's in perfect condition:



Also picked up several ties. The checker asked me how many I had, I told him I didn't know. You're in here all the time, he says, how about $9? Sold. Turned out there were nine, including a Burberry NWT in a foulard pattern, a NWT Brooks Brothers in green/navy jockey stripe, a NWT repp stripe RL Chaps that will go to a friend who doesn't know any better, an Argyle and Sutherland by Robert Talbott, a repp stripe by Daks and a couple other new ones in brands I haven't heard of with tags showing prices of $50 or so:



Finally, something for me at GW:






Berle, not a hugely exclusive brand, but patch seersucker? You gotta pull the trigger on that, and they're just my size.


----------



## drlivingston

Berle is a brand that tends to fly under the AAAC radar. It's a shame (or a blessing) because they make great pants.


----------



## shadoman

32rollandrock said:


> Today, at SA...


Man, my SA has nothing but junk... 

You made out well !


----------



## Woofa

Long day today, about 9 hours, hit 19 stores.

Blues: 18 stores were a big zilch.

Brags: 1 store hit the jackpot:








[/URL][/IMG]

The Brioni tie on the left, while obviously dated is quite interesting:







[/URL][/IMG]

All heading to SPOO to sell


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Brags: Short Sleeved pink PRL uni stripe oxford
PRL tattersall shirt
Lands End Flannel
All too big for me, should be for sale by end of the day.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Perhaps, but your GW yields J. Press, Polo RL, Southwick, Paul Stuart and Alden shell. It must be tough...



shadoman said:


> Man, my SA has nothing but junk...
> 
> You made out well !


----------



## drlivingston

Lots of brags today :hidden:


----------



## Winny94

I've seen a few people post a brag about Southwick. Where do they rank on the heirarchy of makers?


----------



## Dr. D

Winny94 said:


> I've seen a few people post a brag about Southwick. Where do they rank on the heirarchy of makers?


Southwick is a brag on this forum because they specialize in sack jackets and suits. And unlike other contemporary makers of sack jackets (I'm looking at you, Cohen) they feature a natural shoulder. Southwick was purchased by Brooks Brothers and make Brooks' "Made in the USA" jackets and they still produce some jackets Press and O'Connell's, among others. Many of their older jackets are fully canvassed and good quality, but it's the sack style that is their claim to fame.


----------



## vpkozel

Went to GW today to grab a bike helmet for my younger son. Walked out with Parkpre and Nishiki mountain bikes for $60 for my older son and myself. Both are older, but in pretty good shape. I'll take them in for tune ups and new tires tomorrow.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Actually, bicycle (also motorcycle) helmets are one thing that should not be purchased secondhand. If they've been dropped from a distance onto a hard surface, the structural integrity can be compromised with no apparent sign of anything being wrong.



vpkozel said:


> Went to GW today to grab a bike helmet for my younger son. Walked out with Parkpre and Nishiki mountain bikes for $60 for my older son and myself. Both are older, but in pretty good shape. I'll take them in for tune ups and new tires tomorrow.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, bicycle (also motorcycle) helmets are one thing that should not be purchased secondhand. If they've been dropped from a distance onto a hard surface, the structural integrity can be compromised with no apparent sign of anything being wrong.


Or even just as a result of time. This holds true for just about any helmet: football, equestrian, ect.


----------



## vpkozel

He is 8, so while I want some protection, he isn't exactly doing xgames tricks or racing down the Alps.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> He is 8, so while I want some protection, he isn't exactly doing xgames tricks or racing down the Alps.


Ah, I get it. His noggin isn't worth $25.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> Ah, I get it. His noggin isn't worth $25.


Of course it is, but that goes on the premise that not wearing a helmet will result in him seriously hurting himself. I'm sorry, but I don't go for that premise.

A facial or extremity injury is mush more likely from a bike crash.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Lots of brags today :hidden:


Well, we're waiting...


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Well, we're waiting...


Sorry, bro... Everything still resting on the sofa in multiple bags waiting for sorting. Photos will appear eventually.


----------



## Woofa

No rush. I am sure it will be worth the wait.:cool2:
I am still riding high on my brags from Saturday as well as my first full week of sales through SPOO. First few auctions ended yesterday and I have a bunch of ties already up for this week. So far, keeping our fingers crossed but seem to be holding our own. At this rate, I will have stuff going for months but it is good learning what actually sells so I can adjust my buying accordingly. Not having yet found any local resellers to pick up the slack on the items below SPOO level, the things I will buy to resell are already drastically reduced. Shipping is a killer and while I feel like I am seeing good prices here in DFW, these are not awesome prices on most of the stuff I see (some nice exceptions like the $1.99 shells.) 
I have been giving thought to checking out my local mens consignment stores. Do any of you have any experience with this kind of reselling? I would like to keep sending the very high level stuff I find (Oxxford, shells, nice ties,) to SPOO but I would really like to find something local where I can flip a HSMGT suit or BB older suit or basic AE's. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks,


----------



## drlivingston

Men's consignment stores can be a gold mine to the casual buyer and re-seller alike. They, like thrifts, will often mark stuff down that doesn't sell within a certain timeframe. I hit all of the local consignments many times per month to keep up with their inventories.


----------



## Woofa

Good deal. I know there are a few in Dallas and I have been to one of them before but not recently. The one I went to had some much higher level stuff including Kiton but I remember their prices being quite a bit higher than online stuff. I think maybe it is time to stop back in and say hello. Maybe I will get lucky and find a decent source both for selling as well as buying things for my own wardrobe.


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> Of course it is, but that goes on the premise that not wearing a helmet will result in him seriously hurting himself. I'm sorry, but I don't go for that premise.
> 
> A facial or extremity injury is mush more likely from a bike crash.


Take it from someone who's had many, many concussions: they're not fun, they're not minor, and they don't necessarily require a severe impact. It is absolutely worth the minor cost to buy a helmet new.


----------



## Woofa

DrL.

I see you have some boys VV ties selling at the moment. I have come across these before from VV and Talbots. Can you or others share your experience with boys ties on the bay?

Thank you,


----------



## vpkozel

Reuben said:


> Take it from someone who's had many, many concussions: they're not fun, they're not minor, and they don't necessarily require a severe impact. It is absolutely worth the minor cost to buy a helmet new.


I have had many as well. Oddly enough, none from biking and only a couple from any type of sport requiring a helmet.


----------



## frosejr

vpkozel said:


> What song is it you want to hear?


<raucous drunk southern rock fans scream unintelligibly>


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> I have had many as well. Oddly enough, none from biking and only a couple from any type of sport requiring a helmet.


And all but two of mine are from a contact sport. Those two are from horseback riding and hitting a patch of black ice on my scooter. I've also had quite a few friends suffer concussions from one thing or another, and they've all been anything but inconsequential.

Obviously it's your children and your decision to make in the end, but is the risk really worth it to save a couple bucks? It's not like you're having to buy an expensive football or dressage helmet here, decent bicycle helmets are what, $20-30? Pretty commonly available, too. Worst case is that you buy it from Amazon and you don't have to worry as much about your kids during a stage in which their brains are particularly vulnerable to trauma.


----------



## drlivingston

frosejr said:


> <raucous drunk southern rock fans scream unintelligibly>


So, you are familiar with "Sweet Home Alabama"?


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> Of course it is, but that goes on the premise that not wearing a helmet will result in him seriously hurting himself. I'm sorry, but I don't go for that premise.
> 
> A facial or extremity injury is mush more likely from a bike crash.


I never wear a helmet whether I am on a bicycle or motorcycle. This said, if I did wear a helmet, I would wear one that I had confidence would provide as a high a degree of protection as a helmet could provide. Otherwise, what's the point? Bicycle helmets are cheap. All of $17 for a child's model: https://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_568403_-1___204695

You're right that a facial injury or limb injury is more likely than a brain injury. If I had a kid, I would insist that he or she do what I said, not as I do, and wear a helmet. Until they are old enough and experienced enough and skilled enough on two wheels to make decisions like that on their own.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> So, you are familiar with "Sweet Home Alabama"?


Turn it up.


----------



## vpkozel

Reuben said:


> And all but two of mine are from a contact sport. Those two are from horseback riding and hitting a patch of black ice on my scooter. I've also had quite a few friends suffer concussions from one thing or another, and they've all been anything but inconsequential.
> 
> Obviously it's your children and your decision to make in the end, but is the risk really worth it to save a couple bucks? It's not like you're having to buy an expensive football or dressage helmet here, decent bicycle helmets are what, $20-30? Pretty commonly available, too. Worst case is that you buy it from Amazon and you don't have to worry as much about your kids during a stage in which their brains are particularly vulnerable to trauma.


Almost all of mine are from contact sports as well. Only one (lacrosse) where you have to wear a helmet. The others were from soccer. With one thrown in when my brother hit me in the head with a 3 wood.

I plan on getting one, but the store was closed yesterday and we were near the GW, so I gave it a shot. Glad I did actually.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Back on topic... Found this Pendleton Shetland at GW today. It's nice, heavy, great color. Luckily its ALWAYS sweater weather in San Francisco.


----------



## drlivingston

Avirex A-2 Leather Flight Jacket (completely useless in AL but thought it was cool)


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> So, you are familiar with "Sweet Home Alabama"?


You serious, Clark?


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> You serious, Clark?


Play it pretty for Atlanta.


----------



## Bama87

I figured he was yelling "Free Bird"


----------



## 32rollandrock

I would argue that's completely useless anywhere, but people wear stuff I find distasteful all the time.



drlivingston said:


> Avirex A-2 Leather Flight Jacket (completely useless in AL but thought it was cool)


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I would argue that's completely useless anywhere, but people wear stuff I find distasteful all the time.


It's a small enough size that I hope some bidder across the globe will drop a lot of Yen on it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You'll have no trouble. People buy stuff by Robert Graham, too.



drlivingston said:


> It's a small enough size that I hope some bidder across the globe will drop a lot of Yen on it.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> People buy stuff by Robert Graham, too.


And how! I picked up 6 RG shirts this weekend off of a thrift store's $5 rack. They are the ugliest things in the world. My dry cleaner certainly raised a quizzical eyebrow when I dropped them off for cleaning.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You clean those? Anyone who buys them deserves cooties. Probably already has them.



drlivingston said:


> And how! I picked up 6 RG shirts this weekend off of a thrift store's $5 rack. They are the ugliest things in the world. My dry cleaner certainly raised a quizzical eyebrow when I dropped them off for cleaning.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> And how! I picked up 6 RG shirts this weekend off of a thrift store's $5 rack. They are the ugliest things in the world. My dry cleaner certainly raised a quizzical eyebrow when I dropped them off for cleaning.


Everyone I have bought has brought BIG money. Especially at Christmas. The crazy thing is how expensive they are new!


----------



## vpkozel

Does anyone have a grey/white seersucker suit with pleated pants? I know that they are not exactly easy to find, but figured it would be worth a shot to ask.

Shoulders 18.5 - 19
Length BOC - 29.5 or shorter
Waist - > 34

Thanks!


----------



## Reuben

vpkozel said:


> Does anyone have a grey/white seersucker suit with pleated pants? I know that they are not exactly easy to find, but figured it would be worth a shot to ask.
> 
> Shoulders 18.5 - 19
> Length BOC - 29.5 or shorter
> Waist - > 34
> 
> Thanks!


It's not thrift prices, but it's hard to beat $250 new from here: I know the prices is listed at $315, but it drops by $65 when you put it in your cart and go to check out. Sadly these are flat front pants, but you could always email and ask if they could help you out with a pair of pleated trousers instead.


----------



## frosejr

Bama87 said:


> I figured he was yelling "Free Bird"


WINNER


----------



## 32rollandrock

frosejr said:


> WINNER


This would be the case. For future reference:

Turn it up = Sweet Home Alabama
What song is it you want to hear? = Free Bird
Play it pretty for Atlanta = Free Bird
The rest of you can just rattle your jewels = Twist and Shout


----------



## wacolo

Found a hot pink polka dot Chanel pocket square for .50, some navy Sperrys and a handful of braces. I passed on a purple and white linen gingham popover by Paul Frederick. Also passed on two pair of unworn, made in Maine womens penny loafers by Eastland.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> This would be the case. For future reference:
> 
> Turn it up = Sweet Home Alabama
> What song is it you want to hear? = Free Bird
> Play it pretty for Atlanta = Free Bird
> The rest of you can just rattle your jewels = Twist and Shout


https://people.howstuffworks.com/play-freebird1.htm


----------



## Winny94

Anyone know anything about this maker? A few of these labels have cropped up around here lately.


----------



## Woofa

Found something special today:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG








[/URL][/IMG]
This has a beautiful feel.


----------



## landesb

Winny94 said:


> Anyone know anything about this maker? A few of these labels have cropped up around here lately.


I saw a coat with the same label at a store in Berkeley, CA on Sunday. The pattern was awful, but the coat seemed to be decently put together.


----------



## vpkozel

Reuben said:


> It's not thrift prices, but it's hard to beat $250 new from here: I know the prices is listed at $315, but it drops by $65 when you put it in your cart and go to check out. Sadly these are flat front pants, but you could always email and ask if they could help you out with a pair of pleated trousers instead.


Thank you, sir. I will send them an email.


----------



## Winny94

Found myself a staple I've been looking for. Corbin 3/2 sack, lightly structured, single vent and fits great.









Also found this boss Southwick double breasted peak lapel which doesn't quite fit, so it'll probably go back.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pay attention to the label. It is stitched on by hand, as if in a high end way, but woefully executed--the stitching is terribly uneven. So, if it fits and you like it, by all means. Otherwise, it's a pass, no matter how cool it might seem to you. Hong Kong tailor stuff is ubiquitous. There is no secondary market, even though some stuff is really cool.



landesb said:


> I saw a coat with the same label at a store in Berkeley, CA on Sunday. The pattern was awful, but the coat seemed to be decently put together.


----------



## drlivingston

You guys have a blast. I am taking my thrifts over to TOF for a while (until my infractions go away). I have no desire to be "suspended" or "banned". Keep up the good work and best of luck in the fields!


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> You guys have a blast. I am taking my thrifts over to TOF for a while (until my infractions go away). I have no desire to be "suspended" or "banned". Keep up the good work and best of luck in the fields!


Infractions?


----------



## Orgetorix

Any Far East bespoke is an automatic pass unless it's from WW Chan, A-Man Hing Cheong, _maybe_ Hemrajani. None of which you're likely to run across.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> Any Far East bespoke is an automatic pass unless it's from WW Chan, A-Man Hing Cheong, _maybe_ Hemrajani. None of which you're likely to run across.


Is there a more common maker that's also Chan? I was at an estate sale and the departed was a pilot who flew to the Far East frequently. There were a bunch of Chan suits, but I don't remember if it said WW Chan. I'm not trying to be flippant, but is Chan like Smith here?


----------



## orange fury

The thrift stores around me usually suck, but I actually landed a couple brags today. One to flip, RLPL in fantastic condition that's too big for me:


and one to keep, a Southwick tweed that appears to have never been worn:




the jacket fits perfect in every regard except for sleeves that are freakishly short. I did show it to my tailor, and he thinks we have at minimum 1.5" to let out, which would make it perfect. The only thing that would make it better would be if it was a 3/2, but at a whole $7, I'll live.


----------



## FLMike

Odradek said:


> Infractions?


Yes, for wearing cargo shorts and Birkenstocks.


----------



## Woofa

Lunchtime thrift. For the first time ever I reunited a suit jacket and pants. This was an Oxxford that I have been keeping an eye out for NP in his size and once I had the jacket in hand I figured why not look. It was extremely lucky and I don't imagine it will happen too often. 
Unfortunately, the suit is not in perfect condition but I bought it and just sent a PM to NP and we will see if he can make it work. (Hate to leave behind a reunited Oxxford suit!)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Woofa said:


> Lunchtime thrift. For the first time ever I reunited a suit jacket and pants. This was an Oxxford that I have been keeping an eye out for NP in his size and once I had the jacket in hand I figured why not look. It was extremely lucky and I don't imagine it will happen too often.
> Unfortunately, the suit is not in perfect condition but I bought it and just sent a PM to NP and we will see if he can make it work. (Hate to leave behind a reunited Oxxford suit!)


Thank you so much Woofa! That is fantastic! I have only reunited one pair of pants with the jacket and I was so excited I bought it and didn't notice the stain on the Jacket.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ack. Hate to throw cold water on things, but if there's a flaw of any kind, it is almost always a pass. What's the imperfection?



Woofa said:


> Lunchtime thrift. For the first time ever I reunited a suit jacket and pants. This was an Oxxford that I have been keeping an eye out for NP in his size and once I had the jacket in hand I figured why not look. It was extremely lucky and I don't imagine it will happen too often.
> Unfortunately, the suit is not in perfect condition but I bought it and just sent a PM to NP and we will see if he can make it work. (Hate to leave behind a reunited Oxxford suit!)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Here are a couple of interesting finds -- they are not trad, and it isn't a First Edition of To Kill a Mockingbird. But, something I thought was bragworthy.

The first is a Masonic Bible. I look at everything Masonic that I find at Thrift stores or estate sales. I buy some of it to resell. Some I donate to the local Masonic Lodge and some I keep because it is interesting.

Bibles and Masonic Bibles are usually a dime a dozen (with some exceptions for rarity and/or very old), but this one caught my eye because it was in great condition and because there was a lot of stuff between the pages. This sort of thing is interesting what people save in the old family Bible. If you are at an estate sale, ALWAYS look through the family Bible. Old folks used to stash money in their family Bible (and look in the Band Aid boxes the old metal kind -- there is often money in those, too).

Anyway, this is a 1942 Masonic Bible and in great shape. I can probably sell it for good money. BUT, the most interesting things were stuck in the Bible. Letters from 1880, photographs from 1901, lots of photos from 1912-20, original birth certificates, high school graduation invitations from the 40's. Wedding invitations from 1957, LOTS of letters dated 1901-1917. Just a whole history of a family.

I can't believe someone would sell this at an estate sale. I kind of want to find a relative of the owner and mail them all these family photos and letters. But, I guess if somebody would have wanted them, they wouldn't be in the sale.





This next item is probably even more interesting to some people.

This is Boye Sewing Needles and Bobbins Store Display Case. Based on the numbering, it was made in the 1930's. A customer would turn the dial in the center to their specific needle, bobbin or shuttle, and slide open the door and there are little wooden tubes or vials with the needle size on it. You open the wooden tube and the needles are inside.

This particular one has 53 of the wooden tubes inside about 3/4 of which have never been opened. ALL of the tubes have needles in them. The ones that were opened had 3-6 needles in each tube.

The engineering for this was pretty amazing. The arrow dial slides around and the entire tray underneath holding the tubes turns. The turning mechanism is completely smooth and SILENT! It is amazing that something that was engineered and built that long ago would work so well today.

Again, its not really on point for Trad Brags, but I thought both items would be of interest.


----------



## orange fury

Nobleprofessor said:


> Here are a couple of interesting finds -- they are not trad, and it isn't a First Edition of To Kill a Mockingbird. But, something I thought was bragworthy.
> 
> The first is a Masonic Bible. I look at everything Masonic that I find at Thrift stores or estate sales. I buy some of it to resell. Some I donate to the local Masonic Lodge and some I keep because it is interesting.
> 
> Bibles and Masonic Bibles are usually a dime a dozen (with some exceptions for rarity and/or very old), but this one caught my eye because it was in great condition and because there was a lot of stuff between the pages. This sort of thing is interesting what people save in the old family Bible. If you are at an estate sale, ALWAYS look through the family Bible. Old folks used to stash money in their family Bible (and look in the Band Aid boxes the old metal kind -- there is often money in those, too).
> 
> Anyway, this is a 1942 Masonic Bible and in great shape. I can probably sell it for good money. BUT, the most interesting things were stuck in the Bible. Letters from 1880, photographs from 1901, lots of photos from 1912-20, original birth certificates, high school graduation invitations from the 40's. Wedding invitations from 1957, LOTS of letters dated 1901-1917. Just a whole history of a family.
> 
> I can't believe someone would sell this at an estate sale. I kind of want to find a relative of the owner and mail them all these family photos and letters. But, I guess if somebody would have wanted them, they wouldn't be in the sale.


NP, what kind of price are you looking at for the Masonic Bible?


----------



## vpkozel

As it relates to the bible, I would bet that folks didn't know what was in there or possibly that someone who just didn't care was the one who donated it. 

If it was me, I would try to track down the family and offer the stuff back. There would have to be some awfully good thrifting karma that came from doing that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> As it relates to the bible, I would bet that folks didn't know what was in there or possibly that someone who just didn't care was the one who donated it.
> 
> If it was me, I would try to track down the family and offer the stuff back. There would have to be some awfully good thrifting karma that came from doing that.


Absolutely right. It doesn't have much value -- considerably less than $100, in all likelihood. But it may well be priceless to someone, and making someone's day can be really cool.


----------



## Duvel

Professor, seeing the bible and the old photographs reminds me of when we kids tried to sort through my dad's bureau drawers recently, after his death. Holy buckets, Batman. Stuff and stuff and stuff. Old letters, things I'd written to him from 30-40 years ago, all the birthday cards we kids had ever sent him, a couple of old bibles from his mother, all my old report cards from kindergarten through 12th grade. Why, Dad, why?! It must have meant a lot to him. My sister kept asking me what I wanted. I just stared at her in disbelief. Absolutely none of it. 

I have really come to loathe "stuff," especially stuff that keeps you living in the past.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Professor, seeing the bible and the old photographs reminds me of when we kids tried to sort through my dad's bureau drawers recently, after his death. Holy buckets, Batman. Stuff and stuff and stuff. Old letters, things I'd written to him from 30-40 years ago, all the birthday cards we kids had ever sent him, a couple of old bibles from his mother, all my old report cards from kindergarten through 12th grade. Why, Dad, why?! It must have meant a lot to him. My sister kept asking me what I wanted. I just stared at her in disbelief. Absolutely none of it.
> 
> I have really come to loathe "stuff," especially stuff that keeps you living in the past.


I understand the desire to just purge stuff. But, aren't you glad you got to look through what was important to your Dad? If he kept your letters and your report cards after all these years, you can tell how important you were to him.

I do know what you mean about just wanting to clear things out. When my grandmother died, I was the only grandchild that was close (in terms of distance) and my mother needed help going through everything. She kept everything! We found a drawer in her kitchen where she saved every little twist tie you get on a loaf of bread. I mean thousands of them. And they were smoothed out flat and put in zip lock bags. She had every owners manual for every product she had purchased in last few decades. These are just examples. The odd thing was her house was spotless all the time. You couldn't tell she saved everything.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Absolutely right. It doesn't have much value -- considerably less than $100, in all likelihood. But it may well be priceless to someone, and making someone's day can be really cool.


I agree. There is no way I would sell the stuff in the Bible. If I can't find the family, I'm not sure what I will do with it.


----------



## AlanC

Yes, someone in the family would want the material in the Bible. But it may be hard to find them. You could try a Twitter/Facebook/social media viral thing and see if anybody responds.


----------



## litesaber53yi4

I can't believe I haven't found this forum string until now, I spend pretty much 27hrs of every day wasting time on the internet when I should be working so shame on me.

Falling down the thrifting rabbit hole started like anyone else's I supposed. A few extra dollars in my pocket, late nights, whores, blow, etc. No surprises there. Its only a matter of tiem before I place the store manager of my local SA as my ICE contact and start camping out in front of the store at 3am. Whatever word is more the more addicting, that's the word I'm looking for.

A couple we are friends with came over for dinner one night a couple of years ago and the husband told us he bought this sweet worn (we were still using this word un-ironically right after the late aught's) Armani dress shirt for about $7ish. My interest was obviously peaked so I went in and&#8230;..nothing complete crap. This basically turned me off thrifting for a good 4 years. 
Fast forward to last summer and I am now unemployed and looking for a good time. I step back into the same SA I went to all those years ago and got bit. Hard.

It started off slow around August of last year, really. A Jos. A. Bank Prince of Wales Check jacket here, a Gran Sasso cashmere sweater there. But it was as if I'd walked into a club with a secret knock and overwhelming body odor. It was really true what all those profiles of up and coming designers said about going to their local GW or SA and getting a suit for $10 and having it re-cut for $50 at a local tailor. Miracles really can happen to you!

Over the past 9 months I have purchased a completely new wardrobe. Suits, pants, shirts, sweaters and a tie or 50. Almost every suit I have bought is Italian, custom made or middle tier (don't want to get flamed on this point!) high end American like H. Freeman (both custom and MTM).

So far I bought about 30ish suits and sport coats ranging from Kiton and Brioni (8 total) to Hong Kong custom and Jos. A. Bank. And 2 winter over coats, a 100% cashmere Jos. A. Bank number (that looked like it had never been worn) to a custom double breasted blue overcoat (HEAVY as hell). The most I have spent so far on any one suit/jacket was $35.00 on a Brioni Spartaco tuxedo that came with a Brioni tuxedo shirt, tie and vest. A bow tie and a neck tie oddly enough to about $5.00 for a Jack Victor suit jacket.

My best night was the Brioni and Kiton treasure chest I found. 5 Brioni and 3 Kiton suits all just waiting for someone who knew what was really there. I spent about $140 that night. My wife was the opposite of very pleased with me.

I have not had the time to take individual pictures of the insides of each suit but I will do so this evening. I know, no pictures or it didn't happen.
I haven't counted the shirts and sweaters I have bought. That I will do soon also.

Below I have have attached pictures of the the suits and sport coats that I have purchased (so far!)

This is my treasure trove haul. I still can't belive I found them. 
(From top left)
Kiton canvas 100% cotton summer suit 42R 3 button
Kiton 14 micron wool in charcoal with a green pin 42R 3 button
Kiton 100% cashmere brown with a blue pin 3 button
Brioni 100% wool blue with white chalk stripe 42R 2 button (this one is my favorite)
Brioni 100% wool black with white pin 42R 3 button (very Goodfellas)
Brioni 100% wool charchol with a green pin (thicker pin then the Kiton) 42R 3 button
Brioni Spartaco peak lapel tuxedo 
All have surgeons cuffs, even the tux 
The 2 ties came in the pockets of the suits








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, this thread is much better than it used to be.


----------



## litesaber53yi4

These are the rest of my suits and sport coats

These four suit jackets I got on another find at one time.
The blue is 100% wool check on check is Jack Victor and the brown is 100% wool Luigi Bianchi. Both were $5.00 from SA








[/URL][/IMG]

The one on the left is 100% wool Tussini and the one on the right is a custom made 50/50 silk wool blend H. Freeman with surgeons cuffs.Both were around $7.00 each.








[/URL][/IMG]

I got these at a GW near me. 
The Brown jacket is 100% cashmere Loro Piana for Nordstrom's and the grey prince of wales is 100% Loro Piana fabric for H. Freeman.
The jacket was $8.00 and the suit was $10.00.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## litesaber53yi4

The grey jacket on the left is a John Varvatos muted sharkskin suit. I tossed the pants as they had a huge hole in them. Makes a great daily wear.
The grey jacket on the right is a custom made from Roger Concept Hong Kong with surgeons cuffs. Not the best quality but a nice daily wear never the less.
The JV was about $18ish and the RC was about $5.00








[/URL][/IMG]

The grey jacket is a Jos A Bank daily wear and I will need go get a the name of the burgundy one. This one gets me TONS of compliments. Not just sometimes when i wear it, every time I wear it. If you don't already have a velvet jacket. Get one now.
Both were $5.00








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## litesaber53yi4

I was wondering if you guys could help me with this one.

Its made by a company called House of Malta. I have not been able to find any information on them at all.

It looks like its from the 70's. Its a fatastic brown with this almost shimmering silver pin. 
The suit is very flattering and has a great cut.

Any help would be most welcome!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## litesaber53yi4

Thanks for looking. I have been reading back posts and I am amazed by the amount of knowledge the group has here. There is so much to learn.


----------



## Pentheos

Burgundy velvet jacket. Ron. Burgundy. Please don't.


----------



## Duvel

Neiman Marcus. Kiton. Brioni. These are true trad treasures.



32rollandrock said:


> Yes, this thread is much better than it used to be.


----------



## Woofa

Hello Litesaber,

Welcome to AAAC. I am also somewhat new to AAAC and to thrifting. You have found some remarkable things. As I well know, it is easy to get hooked. That Kiton/Brioni haul might just be a once in a lifetime.
This is a great forum to increase your sartorial knowledge. If you have not already done so, also check out TOF where the thrifting brags thread is much more intense. They will definitely want to see your Kiton's and will be able to help you tremendously if you decide to resell any of your stuff. 
Look forward to seeing your stuff in the future.


----------



## Woofa

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, this thread is much better than it used to be.


Funny how you have the ability to post in the sarcasm font.


----------



## FLMike

:fool:


----------



## Duvel

I find it useful too.



Woofa said:


> Funny how you have the ability to post in the sarcasm font.


----------



## Woofa

Duvel said:


> I find it useful too.


I kind of look at yours not as much sarcasm as what I will now term "Tradcasm."

Isn't inventing words great? :hi:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Woofa said:


> Hello Litesaber,
> 
> Welcome to AAAC. I am also somewhat new to AAAC and to thrifting. You have found some remarkable things. As I well know, it is easy to get hooked. That Kiton/Brioni haul might just be a once in a lifetime.
> This is a great forum to increase your sartorial knowledge. If you have not already done so, also check out TOF where the thrifting brags thread is much more intense. They will definitely want to see your Kiton's and will be able to help you tremendously if you decide to resell any of your stuff.
> Look forward to seeing your stuff in the future.


I should know this. But, what is TOF (I think its the other forum?). But, what is that?


----------



## mjo_1

Styleforum. I don't understand the need to abbreviate....the rules say not to bash other forums, but nothing about mentioning them by name, especially when doing so to assist someone.


----------



## Woofa

Sorry guys, TOF just stands for The Other Forum. I am not sure why everyone uses it instead of saying SF but I guess I just followed along like a good lemming.


----------



## Odradek

Fraser Tartan said:


> An unusual find&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pair of John Lobb shoe trees. My size too.
> 
> I found these recently out of town in a little hellhole of a thrift shop that's always full of kipper ties, DACRON®, fondue sets, old lady clothes, Alfani, soiled Tommy Bahama, three-hole punches, and the stench of mothballs. I make it a point of checking it out anyway when I'm around because, well, you never know, right?
> 
> So, after pulling those trees out of a bin, I start tearing the shop apart&#8230; :amazing:
> 
> No Lobbs. No good shoes. Nothing interesting in the entire store.  :angry:
> 
> I walk over to the register to chat with the older lady and have her ring me up. I point to the "John Lobb" on the trees and ask her if she might have come across a pair of shoes with that name on them.
> 
> She tells me, "Yes&#8230;"
> 
> Me: :amazing: :amazing: :amazing:
> 
> She continues, "&#8230;but we sold them over the weekend. They were right there [points to display case]. They were very handsome and looked like new but he didn't want those thingies."
> 
> Me: :surprised: "Thingies?"
> 
> She: "Those [points to the shoe trees in my hand]. He told me he didn't need them."
> 
> :wtf:
> 
> She sees the look on my face and continues&#8230; "You should have come in sooner!" :biggrin:
> 
> Like I said, a little hellhole of a thrift shop.
> 
> It turns out the trees are worth something in themselves so they were a nice find. But&#8230; what could have been.


What's nearly as bad is the thought of the other guy wearing the shoes without using "those thingies".

Still, you've got to check those normally useless stores every now and then. Twice I've found Hermes ties in amongst the polyester at one particular shop. Six months apart. £1 each.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Fraser Tartan said:


> An unusual find&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pair of John Lobb shoe trees. My size too.
> 
> I found these recently out of town in a little hellhole of a thrift shop that's always full of kipper ties, DACRON®, fondue sets, old lady clothes, Alfani, soiled Tommy Bahama, three-hole punches, and the stench of mothballs. I make it a point of checking it out anyway when I'm around because, well, you never know, right?
> 
> So, after pulling those trees out of a bin, I start tearing the shop apart&#8230; :amazing:
> 
> No Lobbs. No good shoes. Nothing interesting in the entire store.  :angry:
> 
> I walk over to the register to chat with the older lady and have her ring me up. I point to the "John Lobb" on the trees and ask her if she might have come across a pair of shoes with that name on them.
> 
> She tells me, "Yes&#8230;"
> 
> Me: :amazing: :amazing: :amazing:
> 
> She continues, "&#8230;but we sold them over the weekend. They were right there [points to display case]. They were very handsome and looked like new but he didn't want those thingies."
> 
> Me: :surprised: "Thingies?"
> 
> She: "Those [points to the shoe trees in my hand]. He told me he didn't need them."
> 
> :wtf:
> 
> She sees the look on my face and continues&#8230; "You should have come in sooner!" :biggrin:
> 
> Like I said, a little hellhole of a thrift shop.
> 
> It turns out the trees are worth something in themselves so they were a nice find. But&#8230; what could have been.


I hope one day to have the money that I could donate like new John Lobb shoes to a crappy thrifty store.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Great tale, but if this had been me, I would almost wish I hadn't found the trees. It would keep me awake at night.



Fraser Tartan said:


> An unusual find&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pair of John Lobb shoe trees. My size too.
> 
> I found these recently out of town in a little hellhole of a thrift shop that's always full of kipper ties, DACRON®, fondue sets, old lady clothes, Alfani, soiled Tommy Bahama, three-hole punches, and the stench of mothballs. I make it a point of checking it out anyway when I'm around because, well, you never know, right?
> 
> So, after pulling those trees out of a bin, I start tearing the shop apart&#8230; :amazing:
> 
> No Lobbs. No good shoes. Nothing interesting in the entire store.  :angry:
> 
> I walk over to the register to chat with the older lady and have her ring me up. I point to the "John Lobb" on the trees and ask her if she might have come across a pair of shoes with that name on them.
> 
> She tells me, "Yes&#8230;"
> 
> Me: :amazing: :amazing: :amazing:
> 
> She continues, "&#8230;but we sold them over the weekend. They were right there [points to display case]. They were very handsome and looked like new but he didn't want those thingies."
> 
> Me: :surprised: "Thingies?"
> 
> She: "Those [points to the shoe trees in my hand]. He told me he didn't need them."
> 
> :wtf:
> 
> She sees the look on my face and continues&#8230; "You should have come in sooner!" :biggrin:
> 
> Like I said, a little hellhole of a thrift shop.
> 
> It turns out the trees are worth something in themselves so they were a nice find. But&#8230; what could have been.


----------



## wacolo

*Brags*

PRL/Corneliani Linen Sportcoat, unicorns, two Made in England silk pocket squares, one cotton square and a needlepoint belt. I am going to hand roll the edges of the squares, just because. Also the belt is as clean as can be but has no markings whatsoever. Anyone recognize it?

Castaway Clothing blackwatch sportcoat and a NWT BB Red Fleece Sportcoat. The pants are Bills M2 Linen/Viscose blend.

I will save everyone the horror of the non-trad Cesare Attolini shirt and Marinella tie I picked up :tongue2:.

*Blues*
An oh-so-rare Hermes woven tie that was tagged TWICE through the front :fool:.


----------



## Duvel

I do! It is a belt with elelphants and palm trees on it!



wacolo said:


> *Brags*
> 
> Also the belt is as clean as can be but has no markings whatsoever. Anyone recognize it?
> 
> .


----------



## wacolo

Duvel said:


> I do! It is a belt with elelphants and palm trees on it!


:laughing:


----------



## Sully

Grabbed a jacket yesterday @ the local GW.


----------



## Duvel

^ Nice. What size is it, and how much are you asking?


----------



## Woofa

Sully said:


> Grabbed a jacket yesterday @ the local GW.


Very cool find and I can almost guarantee that if they are not your size they won't last long in the exchange.:biggrin:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Really, really nice find!



Sully said:


> Grabbed a jacket yesterday @ the local GW.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Found this Gitman in GW today. $5.49 and fits like a glove.


----------



## drlivingston

You do realize that is NOT "real" bleeding madras. It is full of carcinogenic stuff that will probably give you some weird incurable cancer. They haven't made real madras since the 60's back when madras was more popular than the Beatles, McDonalds, and Elvis put together!


----------



## FLMike

^Back so soon?


----------



## Woofa

Pop







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
And then again







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Two separate goodwill, three days apart.
This weeks silk:







[/URL][/IMG]
All working their way to SPOO.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> You do realize that is NOT "real" bleeding madras. It is full of carcinogenic stuff that will probably give you some weird incurable cancer. They haven't made real madras since the 60's back when madras was more popular than the Beatles, McDonalds, and Elvis put together!


:fool:


----------



## fred johnson

Brag: Went to the local GW yesterday and found several plain front NWT khakis, tags but no manufacturer. Decided to buy 2 pairs @ $9.99 because (a) the 52/48 cotton /wool blend; (b) the fit and twill look was very similar to the M1, (3) both regular and long rise were available (4) the legs were unfinished so that I could tailor the correct 1-3/4" cuffs. No pics, they looked like khakis!


----------



## Duvel

Fascinating. I wonder where one has to go to find authentic bleed madras? Where is the madras!?



drlivingston said:


> You do realize that is NOT "real" bleeding madras. It is full of carcinogenic stuff that will probably give you some weird incurable cancer. They haven't made real madras since the 60's back when madras was more popular than the Beatles, McDonalds, and Elvis put together!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Cross thread pollination..
Found this at GW today, it's for sale in the exchange.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice but neck is too big and sleeves are too short for me.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Cross thread pollination..
> Found this at GW today, it's for sale in the exchange.


----------



## fred johnson

Woofa,
Wonderful suit, Korshak is a long time well respected merchant.


----------



## Woofa

fred johnson said:


> Woofa,
> Wonderful suit, Korshak is a long time well respected merchant.


Yes, it is one of the few tags that I will almost never pass up. I compare it favorably to BG in NYC. Very lucky that we have it here in Dallas. 
Now if I could just afford to shop there...


----------



## Orgetorix

Have any of you ever contacted the previous owner of clothes you've found and asked if they might have anything more to get rid of?

I've now found three Samuelsohn MTM jackets donated by a local attorney, and they fit me perfectly. I've looked him up and have his email..I just haven't yet had the courage to send him a note and ask if he has anything else he'd like to get rid of. 

Would that be super weird or rude?


----------



## ran23

I'm in a small city and a local attorney turned in a dozen suits to a consginment store I deal with. I tried on a few of the Nordstrum jackets, about a 40-42, not my 38-R size. However I tried on a beatiful light grey Glen Plaid suit of his, that I might be returning with tomorrow.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> I'm in a small city and a local attorney turned in a dozen suits to a consginment store I deal with. I tried on a few of the Nordstrum jackets, about a 40-42, not my 38-R size. However I tried on a beatiful light grey Glen Plaid suit of his, that I might be returning with tomorrow.


I'm a 41R. Would you be willing to snap some pics and get some details if you go back?


----------



## FLMike

Orgetorix said:


> Have any of you ever contacted the previous owner of clothes you've found and asked if they might have anything more to get rid of?
> 
> I've now found three Samuelsohn MTM jackets donated by a local attorney, and they fit me perfectly. I've looked him up and have his email..I just haven't yet had the courage to send him a note and ask if he has anything else he'd like to get rid of.
> 
> Would that be super weird or rude?


I would totally do it....respectfully and tactfully, of course, and I'd expect no less from you. Let us know how it goes if you decide to do it!


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> Have any of you ever contacted the previous owner of clothes you've found and asked if they might have anything more to get rid of?
> 
> I've now found three Samuelsohn MTM jackets donated by a local attorney, and they fit me perfectly. I've looked him up and have his email..I just haven't yet had the courage to send him a note and ask if he has anything else he'd like to get rid of.
> 
> Would that be super weird or rude?


If someone called me and asked if I had more clothes to get rid of, I'd find it weird.


----------



## vpkozel

FLCracka said:


> I'm a 41R. Would you be willing to snap some pics and get some details if you go back?


I would be interested as well.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> If someone called me and asked if I had more clothes to get rid of, I'd find it weird.


I wouldn't call....I'd email. Oh, it would definitely be weird. But, what's the downside? Nothing ventured....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Break into his house and cut out the middle man.



FLCracka said:


> I wouldn't call....I'd email. Oh, it would definitely be weird. But, what's the downside? Nothing ventured....


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> Have any of you ever contacted the previous owner of clothes you've found and asked if they might have anything more to get rid of?
> 
> I've now found three Samuelsohn MTM jackets donated by a local attorney, and they fit me perfectly. I've looked him up and have his email..I just haven't yet had the courage to send him a note and ask if he has anything else he'd like to get rid of.
> 
> Would that be super weird or rude?


I found several suits that were custom made for an attorney here in town. But, they were not my size. I did email him to tell him I saw his suits and that he had good taste. I know him. So, I wasn't a stranger and I didn't ask him for more. But, he was not shocked or upset or even intruded upon. I think if you handled it the right way, you could make a friend and get some great clothes.


----------



## MythReindeer

Orgetorix said:


> Have any of you ever contacted the previous owner of clothes you've found and asked if they might have anything more to get rid of?
> 
> I've now found three Samuelsohn MTM jackets donated by a local attorney, and they fit me perfectly. I've looked him up and have his email..I just haven't yet had the courage to send him a note and ask if he has anything else he'd like to get rid of.
> 
> Would that be super weird or rude?


Just the idea of it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> Break into his house and cut out the middle man.


Most sound advice. For sure.


----------



## vpkozel

Blue: Found my first Pendleton. A little big, but definitely wearable. Blackwatch. But a bit too worn and too many moth nibbles.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Found several tradly ties (along with a few not so trad).



Also found a fun tie for Reuben or other like minded folks


----------



## vpkozel

Nobleprofessor said:


> Found several tradly ties (along with a few not so trad).


I have that same yellow polo tie around here somewhere...


----------



## Duvel

Wowsers. And yes, I love that yellow polo tie.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Found several tradly ties (along with a few not so trad).
> 
> 
> 
> Also found a fun tie for Reuben or other like minded folks


----------



## fred johnson

vopkozel, a good haul. I especially like the burgundy knit, I have the same CCC tie in black, also thrifted.


----------



## vpkozel

fred johnson said:


> vopkozel, a good haul. I especially like the burgundy knit, I have the same CCC tie in black, also thrifted.


I cannot take credit for that fine collection, it was Nobelprofessor's get.


----------



## Winny94

Found a couple of new logos Ive never previously come across.


----------



## fred johnson

vpkozel said:


> I cannot take credit for that fine collection, it was Nobelprofessor's get.


Yes, My mistake, misread the post.. Congrats Noble!


----------



## Woofa

Nice colors in this. I have never heard of the Z2 before. Something awesome?


----------



## wacolo

Winny94 said:


> Found a couple of new logos Ive never previously come across.


Bernard Zins has been around for years. Never seen that label before though. Solid construction and nice fabrics. The ones I have seen have all been made in France. Sort of a lesser known Zanella.


----------



## vpkozel

Found this today. It is a Loro Piana from a very nice shop in Raleigh, but not familiar with this maker - Oliver. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## wacolo

vpkozel said:


> Found this today. It is a Loro Piana from a very nice shop in Raleigh, but not familiar with this maker - Oliver. Anyone know anything about them?


Valentino had a diffusion line called Oliver, named after his dog. It could be one of those though the labels I have seen look different.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

If you can find a tag with the "RN" number, you can find out more about the maker by searching the RN database.


----------



## vpkozel

Where would I find this RN database? I have seen that number on all kinds of items with no other information. TIA!


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Where would I find this RN database? I have seen that number on all kinds of items with no other information. TIA!


I use this site. You only have to populate the first two fields. Select RN from the drop-down menu, enter the RN number, and click "Find".


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> I use this site. You only have to populate the first two fields. Select RN from the drop-down menu, enter the RN number, and click "Find".


Thank you, sir.

I just called Kannon's and Oliver was part of Joseph & Feiss, but is no longer made. I am pretty sure that this suit is at least half canvassed though. Kannon's deals with pretty good manufacturers, so I am guessing that this was a quality maker at one time.


----------



## Sully

Grabbed a tie at the local GW yesterday.
The Pentagon has/had a gift shop?


----------



## CMDC

^A few years ago I actually found a tweed sport coat that had that label. At some point they must have had some type of menswear store there.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Montreal I'd not exactly a trad capital... was I ever surprised to be thrifting yesterday morning at the same time as a fellow in his 50s who was wearing a bow tie and a tweed jacket that was fairly special, I'm not even sure how to describe it: below the shoulders was as if there was an extra piece of material, such that there was a gap by each side of the jacket.

When I presented him with a Canal suit (!) He told me he was a collector and was seeking special sports coats or suits, 

On my end, found a tie that I think will go nicely with a suit I thrifted last week and a pair of made in Canada Dack's.


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> a tweed jacket that was fairly special, I'm not even sure how to describe it: below the shoulders was as if there was an extra piece of material, such that there was a gap by each side of the jacket.


He was probably wearing a jacket with an "action back", perhaps a 1/2 Norfolk design.


----------



## gamma68

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Montreal I'd not exactly a trad capital... was I ever surprised to be thrifting yesterday morning at the same time as a fellow in his 50s who was wearing a bow tie and a tweed jacket that was fairly special, I'm not even sure how to describe it: below the shoulders was as if there was an extra piece of material, such that there was a gap by each side of the jacket.


It sounds like you are describing shoulder pleats, which you would see on a tweed shooting jacket or a Norfolk jacket. The pleats are to allow greater arm/shoulder movement so you can shoot the critter down with greater ease.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> He was probably wearing a jacket with an "action back", perhaps a 1/2 Norfolk design.


Yep, "action back." That's the right term for what I was trying to describe.

I once saw a Harris Tweed jacket at a thrift store that had an action back. At the time, I had no idea what it was. It looked kinda odd, so I passed on it. Later that day, after learning about action backs, I went back to the thrift to buy it....but it was gone.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Thanks gentlemen, you are right!


----------



## danielm

Found some nice tradly ties for myself.



And picked up some NOS Florsheims to fund the habit.


----------



## drlivingston

^^^^mmmm.... shell cordovan!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Indeed. If that pair on the right has v-cleats and double nailed heels and five-nail waists (and by looks of the label, it does), you'll get at least $300 for them if they're in a common size, presuming they don't fit and you're forced to sell. If you had the box, it would be $500 or so. The pair on the left, not so much. But still. Very nicely done.



drlivingston said:


> ^^^^mmmm.... shell cordovan!


----------



## fred johnson

Found some ties at local source, there were actually many more but enough is enough.
BB, BB, RT, Polo


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I found something interesting about a Southwick SC I had found previously.

Look at the inside label:



I knew that Southwick made some Brooks Brothers stuff. But, I thought that it was labeled as a Brooks Brothers. This is a Southwick Tweed SC (and its a gorgeous complex tweed), but it says it is a Brooks Brothers 346 cut. I am guessing this is before 346 referred to the cheaply made Outlet stuff.


----------



## MythReindeer

32rollandrock said:


> Indeed. If that pair on the right has v-cleats and double nailed heels and five-nail waists (and by looks of the label, it does), you'll get at least $300 for them if they're in a common size, presuming they don't fit and you're forced to sell. If you had the box, it would be $500 or so. The pair on the left, not so much. But still. Very nicely done.


Out of curiosity, what would be a fair price for the pair on the left?


----------



## drlivingston

MythReindeer said:


> Out of curiosity, what would be a fair price for the pair on the left?


They won't be cheap. While not shell, NOS Imperials command a premium. The soles are pristine.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I will be in Memphis for a wedding reception with activities planned each evening (Fri, Sat, and Sun). So, I am going to have lots of time during the day and was planning on thrifting. Any tips for Memphis? I know a lot of it is luck. But, there are better places. I'm only going to be there for the weekend, so if someone has a "honey hole," I promise to only visit this one time!


----------



## Woofa

Have not seen much lately but not from a lack of looking.

Did pick up a pair of AE Park Avenues in Merlot yesterday. Good condition and even though they list as a half size too small, quick fit in the thrift store felt okay, will see later this week if they work for a full day. 
No pics as everyone knows what these look like. I was pretty excited as this is a pretty formal shoe I did not yet have in my collection. As I don't often wear suits and have made the decision not to buy black shoes, these quickly become my go to for suiting when the occasion arises.


----------



## adoucett

A thrifting PSA: if anyone comes across Lilly Pulitzer menswear (or women) items, the resale demand is huge. I picked up a poplin shirt today and it sold for my lofty BIN price within minutes of listing it.


----------



## FLMike

adoucett: How lofty?


----------



## adoucett

Approximately 26 times what I paid for it haha 

I had a BIN price of $65 for that shirt including shipping. Definitely the most I've ever gotten for a single used shirt on eBay.


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Definitely the most I've ever gotten for a single used shirt on eBay.



If they could all be like this.  You are right, adoucett, about Lilly items being in demand (especially menswear). Currently, the women's Lilly selections are flooded with profit-seeking Target shoppers. The true grail Lilly menswear finds are the vintage "Men's Stuff" sport coats. And, believe me when I say, the wilder the better. The vintage pants go for $150 and up. However, the sport coats easily get $400+.


----------



## 32rollandrock

When it comes to what to ask for any given item, and you're going the eBay route, I've learned that BIN often is not the best option. Ebay is many things, not the least of which is extraordinarily efficient. Stuff tends to sell for exactly what it is worth. I stopped doing BIN when someone snapped up a football jersey on a BIN for what I thought was a ridiculous price. It wasn't ridiculous at all--it was far short of what it was actually worth, and I found that out the hard way as I was flooded with inquiries, including from folks who offered to pay twice the BIN if I would cancel the deal with the guy who jumped first. I've also had bidding wars erupt for stuff that went unsold for two or three weeks.

With this in mind, I'd go with a starting bid of at least $225, and $250 would be better. Someone will be happy to pay it. If they don't sell, you can always lower the price, but you cannot increase it once the horse is out of the barn. I would skip BIN and let the free market do what the free market does best. Finds like this don't come around every day. You have to get what you can when you can to make up for the lean times.



drlivingston said:


> They won't be cheap. While not shell, NOS Imperials command a premium. The soles are pristine.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just saw this. See my reply to Dr. L. If you don't have an eBay account, you should consider consigning them. Spoo on TOF is your best bet.

IMO, these are eBay material. Don't do BIN, set a fairly high minimum bid and let the market do the work for you. It goes without saying that good photographs and staging are critical. Good luck.



MythReindeer said:


> Out of curiosity, what would be a fair price for the pair on the left?


----------



## pejm

32rollandrock said:


> Just saw this. See my reply to Dr. L. If you don't have an eBay account, you should consider consigning them. Spoo on TOF is your best bet.
> 
> IMO, these are eBay material. Don't do BIN, set a fairly high minimum bid and let the market do the work for you. It goes without saying that good photographs and staging are critical. Good luck.


Why do you suggest setting a high minimum bid? Why not start it low to attract interest and let it work up on its own? 
*I'm not suggesting this, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES: *Two handsome three-piece Oxxford suits, my size, that were absolutely ravaged by moths. Also a Barbour "Country Checked" cotton tattersall that I would have bought to flip, but it had some nasty-looking stains throughout. Didn't feel like bothering with it.

*ODDITY: *A vintage Brooks Brothers "Brooksweave" shirt, not my size, but never saw this tag before:

*MODEST BRAGS:* A couple vintage Jos. A. Bank ties--one repp and another British Regimental:

*E-THRIFT: *A pair of very lightly worn Allen Edmonds MacNeils. I noticed one shoe is stamped "FR" on the sole (something not disclosed by the seller). Does this stand for "Factory Reject"? If so, does that mean this is considered a "second"? I looked them over and can't spot anything wrong with them.


----------



## Duvel

gamma, how does one tell vintage Jos. A Bank from contemporary, aside from quality? Are there obvious giveaways in the labeling? I ask because I've run across a few things, like ties, but I'm not sure what I'm really looking at.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> gamma, how does one tell vintage Jos. A Bank from contemporary, aside from quality? Are there obvious giveaways in the labeling? I ask because I've run across a few things, like ties, but I'm not sure what I'm really looking at.


The red JAB label (as opposed to today's black) and the different font are vintage indicators. I've found that vintage JAB silk ties also have a wonderful hand. The degradation of that brand is a crying shame. We'd kill to have another active brand putting out Trad clothing of that quality today.

There is also an even older JAB label to look for:


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. It seems to me, then, that I've only seen the newer stuff out there. This will help me steer clear!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Because you never know. Lots of folks--in fact, most serious bidders--wait until the last second to bid. What if there's a widespread power outage on the East Coast at the last second that prevents would-be bidders from bidding? The last bidder before the power outage gets it, even if the bidding is at $25. That's just one example. Let's take something other than shoes, say, an unusual tie. What if there's just one person who wants it but someone who really, really wants it? In that case, they'd get it for 99 cents when they might well have been willing to pay $100. That's not the case with these shoes, but it does happen.

These shoes, I think, will easily go for more than $200, so that's where the bidding should start. It's admittedly art more than science, but you generally want to start the bidding at what you think the item will sell for and go from there. Again, you can always reduce the price if it doesn't sell. Consider all the times we've seen e-thrift brags--I got this for a little bit of nothing or I got that for practically nothing. You don't want to be on the wrong end of that e-thrift brag.

I always assume that any given item is going to sell for the minimum bid, and so I set the minimum bid so that I won't lose money if it goes for the minimum bid. I've had that happen before, and it's no fun. If you find that stuff is consistently not selling for minimum bids and you will lose money if they don't sell for minimum bids, then you need to do more research into what stuff is worth and be more careful in the thrift store.



pejm said:


> Why do you suggest setting a high minimum bid? Why not start it low to attract interest and let it work up on its own?
> *I'm not suggesting this, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Because you never know. Lots of folks--in fact, most serious bidders--wait until the last second to bid. What if there's a widespread power outage on the East Coast at the last second that prevents would-be bidders from bidding? The last bidder before the power outage gets it, even if the bidding is at $25. That's just one example. Let's take something other than shoes, say, an unusual tie. What if there's just one person who wants it but someone who really, really wants it? In that case, they'd get it for 99 cents when they might well have been willing to pay $100. That's not the case with these shoes, but it does happen.
> 
> These shoes, I think, will easily go for more than $200, so that's where the bidding should start. It's admittedly art more than science, but you generally want to start the bidding at what you think the item will sell for and go from there. Again, you can always reduce the price if it doesn't sell. Consider all the times we've seen e-thrift brags--I got this for a little bit of nothing or I got that for practically nothing. You don't want to be on the wrong end of that e-thrift brag.
> 
> I always assume that any given item is going to sell for the minimum bid, and so I set the minimum bid so that I won't lose money if it goes for the minimum bid. I've had that happen before, and it's no fun. If you find that stuff is consistently not selling for minimum bids and you will lose money if they don't sell for minimum bids, then you need to do more research into what stuff is worth and be more careful in the thrift store.


I agree with this. I had two very similar pairs. I started one pair at 199.99 and they sold for $235 or something close (less than $250) and mine had been worn maybe one time. The sole had a scrape like they had been worn once. Yours are new and perfect and should go for as much or more.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I found an Orvis Wool Barracuta/herrington style jacket.



AND this shirt isn't really a brag, but its interesting. I have found lots of pendletons. But, this is a Paisley Pendleton.



This next item is not trad. BUT, it is really interesting. Its a 1995 Van Halen Balance World Tour Shirt. By 1995, I'm sure I wasn't listening to Van Halen. But, I probably almost wore out my 1984 Record. And as a kid who grew up in the 80's, I will always have a fondness for Van Halen!


----------



## jimw

No, VH is NOT trad, but I defy anyone to denigrate the band that gave us 'Eruption' and 'Hot for Teacher' .... 'nuff said.

_This next item is not trad. BUT, it is really interesting. Its a 1995 Van Halen Balance World Tour Shirt. By 1995, I'm sure I wasn't listening to Van Halen. But, I probably almost wore out my 1984 Record. And as a kid who grew up in the 80's, I will always have a fondness for Van Halen! 
_

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Duvel

Who's VH?



jimw said:


> No, VH is NOT trad, but I defy anyone to denigrate the band that gave us 'Eruption' and 'Hot for Teacher' .... 'nuff said.
> 
> _This next item is not trad. BUT, it is really interesting. Its a 1995 Van Halen Balance World Tour Shirt. By 1995, I'm sure I wasn't listening to Van Halen. But, I probably almost wore out my 1984 Record. And as a kid who grew up in the 80's, I will always have a fondness for Van Halen!
> _


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

Well, there was some other stuff, too, but your point is well taken.



jimw said:


> No, VH is NOT trad, but I defy anyone to denigrate the band that gave us 'Eruption' and 'Hot for Teacher' .... 'nuff said.
> 
> _This next item is not trad. BUT, it is really interesting. Its a 1995 Van Halen Balance World Tour Shirt. By 1995, I'm sure I wasn't listening to Van Halen. But, I probably almost wore out my 1984 Record. And as a kid who grew up in the 80's, I will always have a fondness for Van Halen!
> _


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jimw

*
Well, there was some other stuff, too, but your point is well taken.

*Of course, the list goes on - just a couple of favorites. Anyway, this would look good with a black watch SC, grey flannels and a navy grenadine tie to minimize contrast. Oh, and a pair of Chuck Taylor hi-tops!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Uh, didn't mean good stuff. First album was terrific. Pretty much down hill after that, with a handful of bright spots--The Cradle Will Rock being best example. Nothing with Sammy Hagar is worth warm spit.



jimw said:


> *
> Well, there was some other stuff, too, but your point is well taken.
> 
> *Of course, the list goes on - just a couple of favorites. Anyway, this would look good with a black watch SC, grey flannels and a navy grenadine tie to minimize contrast. Oh, and a pair of Chuck Taylor hi-tops!


----------



## jimw

Fair enough - fact is, I'm not a huge Van Halen fan, anyway, but their songs have a way of evoking a sense of time and place better than most other yesteryear music - I must be anxious for summer to start this year! Anyway, I didn't mean to derail this post with talk of music.

_*Uh, didn't mean good stuff. First album was terrific. Pretty much down hill after that, with a handful of bright spots--The Cradle Will Rock being best example. Nothing with Sammy Hagar is worth warm spit.[/QUOTE]
*_


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Who's VH?


[/QUOTE]

Did you not read his post? What is the point of YOUR post?


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> If they could all be like this.  You are right, adoucett, about Lilly items being in demand (especially menswear). Currently, the women's Lilly selections are flooded with profit-seeking Target shoppers. The true grail Lilly menswear finds are the vintage "Men's Stuff" sport coats. And, believe me when I say, the wilder the better. The vintage pants go for $150 and up. However, the sport coats easily get $400+.


Interesting, because I found a very nice, and unusual shirt the other day, BNWT.
Emanuele Maffeis, a brand I'd never heard of before.

Simon Crompton of the Permanent Style blog has more info about it here. They retail for upwards of $400 in the US. This one has no size labels at all.

Since I'm in Europe I doubt it's worth me consigning things to Spoo as everyone in the US seems to do, so I'll have to take my chances with ebay yet again.


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, well, lighten up, Francis. I just want to know who they are. I've not heard of VH _or _Van Halen.

EDIT: So I googled it. 80s mainstream rock band, right?



> Did you not read his post? What is the point of YOUR post?


----------



## gamma68

I could care less about VH, but I would like to know what a FR stamp on the sole of my MacNeils means.


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> I could care less about VH, but I would like to know what a FR stamp on the sole of my MacNeils means.


Factory Refurbished?


----------



## Winny94

Some nice finds from lunch

Vintage madras sport coat (aprox a 48-50) by The Knack (never heard of them)




Awesome blue Pendleton tweed



Alan Paine shetland argyle sweater


----------



## Reuben

Winny94 said:


> Some nice finds from lunch
> 
> Awesome blue Pendleton tweed


Awesome indeed. If this is about a 43-44L and available, let me know!


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> Factory Refurbished?


Yes, "refurbished" sounds better than "rejected." I like that. Let's go with it.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Winny94 said:


> Some nice finds from lunch
> 
> Vintage madras sport coat (aprox a 48-50) by The Knack (never heard of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that madras or just plaid?
> 
> How close is it to a 50?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Yeah, well, lighten up, Francis. I just want to know who they are. I've not heard of VH _or _Van Halen.
> 
> EDIT: So I googled it. 80s mainstream rock band, right?


Yes, 80's band. But, come on you have never heard of them? My mother knows who Van Halen is and she is older than you and still listens to her Herb Alpert, Dave Brubrek, and Tony Orlando (And Dawn!) albums.


----------



## gamma68

Living under a rock, apparently.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Yes, 80's band. But, come on you have never heard of them? My mother knows who Van Halen is and she is older than you and still listens to her Herb Alpert, Dave Brubrek, and Tony Orlando (And Dawn!) albums.


----------



## FLMike

Nobleprofessor said:


> Yes, 80's band. But, come on you have never heard of them? My mother knows who Van Halen is and she is older than you and still listens to her Herb Alpert, Dave Brubrek, and Tony Orlando (And Dawn!) albums.


Of course he knows who Van Halen is. Based on previous comments he's made here, we know he's a music enthusiast, attends Record Store Day, etc......and yet, we're to believe he's never heard of Van Halen. Come on, Duvel....you couldn't be more insulting to the collective intelligence of the members here if you tried. Really, trolling doesn't become you.


----------



## adoucett

FLCracka said:


> Of course he knows who Van Halen is. Based on previous comments he's made here, we know he's a music enthusiast, attends Record Store Day, etc......and yet, we're to believe he's never heard of Van Halen. Come on, Duvel....you couldn't be more insulting to the collective intelligence of the members here if you tried. Really, trolling doesn't become you.


Hey man, there's no reason to _jump_ to conclusions here!


----------



## FLMike

adoucett said:


> Hey man, there's no reason to _jump_ to conclusions here!


Nice. That was my favorite song when I was in 8th grade.


----------



## Winny94

Nobleprofessor said:


> Winny94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice finds from lunch
> 
> Vintage madras sport coat (aprox a 48-50) by The Knack (never heard of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that madras or just plaid?
> 
> How close is it to a 50?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, I should've said "madras style" aka some sort of plaid. The chest measures about 25". If you're interested, I'll give you the other measurements and give you a great price (essentially proxy price).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Duvel

Well, I've decided I'm not going to let the likes of you (or Florida cracker or gamma) insult my intelligence by trying to defend my own ignorance of this apparently mythically great 80s hair-metal band. In any case, hey, that is an incredible t-shirt, Professor. Are you going to wear it? If so, please post some fit pix! Or is it a collector's item?


> Yes, 80's band. But, come on you have never heard of them? My mother knows who Van Halen is and she is older than you and still listens to her Herb Alpert, Dave Brubrek, and Tony Orlando (And Dawn!) albums.


----------



## Woofa

"Yeah, well, lighten up, Francis." Duvel

:cool2:

"You call me Francis, and I'll kill ya."
"and stop calling me Shirley."


----------



## Duvel

...



Woofa said:


> "Yeah, well, lighten up, Francis." Duvel
> 
> :cool2:
> 
> "You call me Francis, and I'll kill ya."
> "and stop calling me Shirley."


----------



## Shaver

Van Halen? _*The*_ Van Halen? The purveyors of tawdry, dull, bland, laughable, ersatz rock music? Huh!

Consider the denigration duly served.



jimw said:


> No, VH is NOT trad, but I defy anyone to denigrate the band that gave us 'Eruption' and 'Hot for Teacher' .... 'nuff said.
> 
> _This next item is not trad. BUT, it is really interesting. Its a 1995 Van Halen Balance World Tour Shirt. By 1995, I'm sure I wasn't listening to Van Halen. But, I probably almost wore out my 1984 Record. And as a kid who grew up in the 80's, I will always have a fondness for Van Halen!
> _


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Duvel

I'm sure there are absolutely no gaps in your evidently sophisticated and comprehensive knowledge of all things one should know.



gamma68 said:


> Living under a rock, apparently.


----------



## Duvel

I apparently haven't missed much.

God. Tough crowd around here these days.



Shaver said:


> Van Halen? _*The*_ Van Halen? The purveyors of tawdry, dull, bland, laughable, ersatz rock music? Huh!
> 
> Consider the denigration duly served.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 32rollandrock

It is entirely possible for someone, even a music enthusiast, to have never heard of Van Halen. Duvel is a child of the 60s, for one thing. Van Halen came much later. If he's like me, he never listens to the radio. If he's like me, he never watches videos. If he's like me, he seldom visits bars where contemporary music is playing and on the rare occasions when he does, he has zero idea of what's being played, nor does he much care. The mainstream's penetration is not absolute. I have heard of artists such as Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber and Justin Timberlake, but I could not identify a single one of their songs, nor do I know whether these people rap or sing or do a little of both or, really, anything at all about them. My wife will often mention contemporary musical acts that I have never heard of, and I know a ton more about music than she does.

I didn't have a television from the 1980s until 2000. I had never seen Seinfeld. Or Cheers. Or several other shows that people took for granted that everyone knows about. I still don't know anything about them. Some people actually got angry at me when television came up in conversations, insisting that I was lying when I was telling the truth about knowing nothing about television shows. It was weird, and the reaction to Duvel here reminds me of some of those conversations. I still don't know anything about sitcoms and made-for-TV dramas. Not Mad Men. Not Breaking Bad. Not the Kardashians. I really know nothing at all other than the names of a few shows. And so I think that we should take Duvel at his word. He has no reason to lie, and it is entirely possible to remain ignorant of areas of pop culture that some people take for granted are universally known.



FLCracka said:


> Of course he knows who Van Halen is. Based on previous comments he's made here, we know he's a music enthusiast, attends Record Store Day, etc......and yet, we're to believe he's never heard of Van Halen. Come on, Duvel....you couldn't be more insulting to the collective intelligence of the members here if you tried. Really, trolling doesn't become you.


----------



## Duvel

Exactly.

I still haven't seen more than a handful of Seinfeld episodes. Yep, living under a rock. 

I'm sure I get exposed to an abundance of American pop music treasures daily that I never pay attention to. You can't escape it. I hardly care to check out what it is I'm listening to. "I say, darling, what is that marvelous bit of tawdry shite we're being bombarded with from the speakers in this horrible sports bar. Can we stop by the record store on the way home and special order it? I'd hate to be seen as living under a rock, after all."


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## Duvel

Love it. Now, that is one thing from the 80s that I do know.



drlivingston said:


>


----------



## mhj

+1 to what 32 said, I think we live in parallel universes.



32rollandrock said:


> It is entirely possible for someone, even a music enthusiast, to have never heard of Van Halen. Duvel is a child of the 60s, for one thing. Van Halen came much later. If he's like me, he never listens to the radio. If he's like me, he never watches videos. If he's like me, he seldom visits bars where contemporary music is playing and on the rare occasions when he does, he has zero idea of what's being played, nor does he much care. The mainstream's penetration is not absolute. I have heard of artists such as Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber and Justin Timberlake, but I could not identify a single one of their songs, nor do I know whether these people rap or sing or do a little of both or, really, anything at all about them. My wife will often mention contemporary musical acts that I have never heard of, and I know a ton more about music than she does.
> 
> I didn't have a television from the 1980s until 2000. I had never seen Seinfeld. Or Cheers. Or several other shows that people took for granted that everyone knows about. I still don't know anything about them. Some people actually got angry at me when television came up in conversations, insisting that I was lying when I was telling the truth about knowing nothing about television shows. It was weird, and the reaction to Duvel here reminds me of some of those conversations. I still don't know anything about sitcoms and made-for-TV dramas. Not Mad Men. Not Breaking Bad. Not the Kardashians. I really know nothing at all other than the names of a few shows. And so I think that we should take Duvel at his word. He has no reason to lie, and it is entirely possible to remain ignorant of areas of pop culture that some people take for granted are universally known.


----------



## gamma68

Who are these Pink Floyd and Steeley Dan fellows? Do they play in a pop band?


----------



## vpkozel

If anyone requires a pair of size 15 D black Park Ave. let me know.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Who are these Pink Floyd and Steeley Dan fellows? Do they play in a pop band?


Which one's Pink?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not me. Utterly clueless.



Duvel said:


> Love it. Now, that is one thing from the 80s that I do know.


----------



## Duvel

It's from _Full Metal Jacket_. Brutal civil war movie from none other than John Hughes. Ranks right up there with _Mary Poppins_ as one of the best things he directed.



32rollandrock said:


> Not me. Utterly clueless.


----------



## Duvel

Floyd was Pink. Dan was Steely.



32rollandrock said:


> Which one's Pink?


----------



## jimw

It doesn't bother me - Duvel has never hear of this Van Halen fellow, and Shaver thinks they're crap - fair enough, we're all grown-ups with individual tastes. I only regret that a throwaway comment of mine turned into a pissing match. 

Now let's turn this over to discussion of thrift store finds.


----------



## Duvel

Uh oh! What'd you say! *Getting pissed all over again.*



jimw said:


> It doesn't bother me - Duvel has never hear of this Van Halen fellow, and Shaver thinks they're crap - fair enough, we're all grown-ups with individual tastes. I only regret that a throwaway comment of mine turned into a pissing match.
> 
> Now let's turn this over to discussion of thrift store finds.


----------



## vpkozel

Duvel said:


> It's from _Full Metal Jacket_. Brutal civil war movie from none other than John Hughes. Ranks right up there with _Mary Poppins_ as one of the best things he directed.


I really hope to God that you are joking.


----------



## Duvel

Oh, wait. He didn't make Mary Poppins, did he. I don't know what I was thinking. I think it was Lolita.



vpkozel said:


> I really hope to God that you are joking.


----------



## vpkozel

Duvel said:


> Oh, wait. He didn't make Mary Poppins, did he. I don't know what I was thinking.


That is not from Full Metal Jacket. So NOT Full Metal Jacket.....

Also, John Hughes didn't do FMJ. Nor Mary Poppins so far as I know.

But the line was what was troubling...


----------



## Duvel

Apocalypse Now? Wait, wait, no, it's from Hogan's Heroes.



vpkozel said:


> That is not from Full Metal Jacket. So NOT Full Metal Jacket.....


----------



## Duvel

Oh, sure. I suppose you're going to tell me that he didn't do Clockwork Orange, either. I tell you, the misinformation around this place...

Let's clear this up once and for all. You're probably going to tell me this is not Cary Grant starring in North by Northwest.








vpkozel said:


> Also, John Hughes didn't do FMJ. Nor Mary Poppins so far as I know.
> 
> But the line was what was troubling...


----------



## 32rollandrock

jimw said:


> It doesn't bother me - Duvel has never hear of this Van Halen fellow, and Shaver thinks they're crap - fair enough, we're all grown-ups with individual tastes. I only regret that a throwaway comment of mine turned into a pissing match.
> 
> *Now let's turn this over to discussion of thrift store finds.*


I found a pristine copy of Diver Down. :hidden:


----------



## Duvel

_*Diver Down* is the fifth studio album by American hard rock band Van Halen, released in 1982. It spent 65 weeks on the album chart in the United States and had, by 1998, sold four million copies in the US.
_


32rollandrock said:


> I found a pristine copy of Diver Down. :hidden:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Well, I've decided I'm not going to let the likes of you (or Florida cracker or gamma) insult my intelligence by trying to defend my own ignorance of this apparently mythically great 80s hair-metal band. In any case, hey, that is an incredible t-shirt, Professor. Are you going to wear it? If so, please post some fit pix! Or is it a collector's item?


Ha! No, I'm not going to wear it. I really don't know if its a collectors item or not. By 1995, I doubt Van Halen garnered the number and loyalty of its fans back in the 80's. I thought it was just an interesting piece. I suppose it might sell to an ardent Van Halen collector.

By the way, I don't think anyone is insulting anybody's intelligence. We are all brilliant and I'm sure all our children are above average (to quote an old guy that Duvel probably loves).


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> I didn't have a television from the 1980s until 2000. I had never seen Seinfeld. Or Cheers. Or several other shows that people took for granted that everyone knows about. I still don't know anything about them. Some people actually got angry at me when television came up in conversations, insisting that I was lying when I was telling the truth about knowing nothing about television shows. It was weird, and the reaction to Duvel here reminds me of some of those conversations. I still don't know anything about sitcoms and made-for-TV dramas. Not Mad Men. Not Breaking Bad. Not the Kardashians. I really know nothing at all other than the names of a few shows. And so I think that we should take Duvel at his word. He has no reason to lie, and it is entirely possible to remain ignorant of areas of pop culture that some people take for granted are universally known.





Duvel said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I still haven't seen more than a handful of Seinfeld episodes. Yep, living under a rock.
> 
> I'm sure I get exposed to an abundance of American pop music treasures daily that I never pay attention to. You can't escape it. I hardly care to check out what it is I'm listening to. "I say, darling, what is that marvelous bit of tawdry shite we're being bombarded with from the speakers in this horrible sports bar. Can we stop by the record store on the way home and special order it? I'd hate to be seen as living under a rock, after all."


Both of you need to watch Seinfeld. Not because everyone else has seen them and you are left out. BUT, based on how I perceive both of your sense of humor, you would love it!


----------



## Duvel

I would love to. I've been off the cable grid for at least a decade, and I missed it the first time around due to other commitments. All of our television enjoyment these days is via Netflix. I imagine Netflx would have it by now.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> I would love to. I've been off the cable grid for at least a decade, and I missed it the first time around due to other commitments. All of our television enjoyment these days is via Netflix. I imagine Netflx would have it by now.


Yes, I am sure that they have Seinfeld. It is noteworthy that Seinfeld came up today. I was listening to NPR just a bit ago and they said today is Jerry Seinfeld's Birthday. He is 61 (that makes me feel old).


----------



## Duvel

Ha! That makes me feel young. Younger. By a year.


----------



## gamma68

I really hope I can score a great thrift find today so this thread can get back on track. No rock T-shirts from "unknown" bands, please. This is the "Trad" thrift blues/brags thread. Carry on.


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> I really hope I can score a great thrift find today so this thread can get back on track. No rock T-shirts from "unknown" bands, please. This is the "Trad" thrift blues/brags thread. Carry on.


I feel a "What is the most Trad musical group/band" thread coming on.......


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> I really hope I can score a great thrift find today so this thread can get back on track. No rock T-shirts from "unknown" bands, please. This is the "Trad" thrift blues/brags thread. Carry on.


Its just a little fun. I posted an Orvis wool Baracuta and a pendleton, too.


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> Its just a little fun. I posted an Orvis wool Baracuta and a pendleton, too.


I know, Prof. That wool Baracuta is really nice! Is it a M, by chance?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> I know, Prof. That wool Baracuta is really nice! Is it a M, by chance?


Sorry, its a Large


----------



## gamma68

I hit upon a nice stash of ties today.

(L-R): Brooks Brothers, unbranded silk, unbranded silk, Atkinsons Irish Poplin (silk/wool), Atkinsons Irish Poplin (silk wool), Gwynn's (defunct local haberdashery, Scottish wool), Bert Pulitzer (silk/wool).

The Atkinsons' ties were made for Stix, Baer & Fuller in St. Louis, which operated from 1892-1984.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Dang, and I have yet to find a single bow at a thrift store!


----------



## gamma68

Based on the logo, I figured the AE MacNeils I e-thrifted were pretty old.

I did a little research and, best I can tell, Allen Edmonds last used this logo on its shoes in 1980!


----------



## ran23

I dropped off a Calvin Klien Black suit and found some Florsheim cognac dress wingtips in my size. Imperial on the bottom, would that be the model name?


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Based on the logo, I figured the AE MacNeils I e-thrifted were pretty old.
> 
> I did a little research and, best I can tell, Allen Edmonds last used this logo on its shoes in 1980!


New York - London -Paris ?
Did AE ever have a store in London?

Heard the CEO saying they hope to open a European shop in the near future. 
Hopefully in London.


----------



## Bama87

ran23 said:


> I dropped off a Calvin Klien Black suit and found some Florsheim cognac dress wingtips in my size. Imperial on the bottom, would that be the model name?


No, that would be the line of Florsheim shoe.

Best I can tell Florsheim has 3 "levels" or lines of shoes. Don't ask me what differentiates them, but they are Florsheim, Florsheim Imperial, Florsheim Royal Imperial.

P.S. Lets see some pictures. I just picked up a pair of Florsheim Imperials as well.

Just sent off my thrifted $4 AE Shell MacNeils to AE for a recrafting and picked up a pair of Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor 5 nail v-cleats ($6). Will wear these a few times, then prob off to B. Nelson they will go (as soon as I get a new job).


----------



## jackstraw001

Pretty good finds this week. Absolutely perfect condition and perfect fit Pringle of Scotland 3/2 sport coat, AE Bruzzano loafers in my size, Hermes and Gucci ties.
[/IMG]


----------



## Woofa

^^^ Nice find on that Pringle. I have yet to find anything like that here in Dallas but have always wanted one of their sweaters. Is the SC a wool blend?

Spoiler:
I had a great stop at a usually not so great Goodwill last night.
I will try and get pics on tonight.


----------



## gamma68

Found another stash of Tradly ties.

(L-R): Four BB bow ties (all woven or printed in England), Robert Talbott, Carrot & Gibbs, vintage red label JAB, and BB (USA-made).


----------



## ruvort

gamma68 said:


> Found another stash of Tradly ties.
> 
> (L-R): Four BB bow ties (all woven or printed in England), Robert Talbott, Carrot & Gibbs, vintage red label JAB, and BB (USA-made).


Those are great! I really wish I could find some bow ties when thrifting.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Okay, so something I have been wondering about. As I thrift, I obviously see some older RL stuff. Some I really like and some not so much. My questions regard the labels. 
1. On RLP blue label is the item older/better if the RALPH LAUREN is all in caps as opposed to when it is Ralph Lauren? 
2. I know to look for the Made in Italy stuff and of course the purple and black label if you can find it but how about the older CHAPS? I have seen some stuff which looks like it is from the eighties and to be honest looks real nice. My rule of thumb so far has been if it fits and you like it to own, pick it up but don't buy for resale. What is your experiences?

Thanks,


----------



## Woofa

Great Bowties. I also don't find many of these. I have only found two so far in more than a year.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Woofa said:


> Great Bowties. I also don't find many of these. I have only found two so far in more than a year.


Carrot and Gibbs makes astonishingly great bow ties.


----------



## Woofa

As promised.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
All from one very generous donor at a heretofore crappy goodwill. All separated and in need of reuniting but to be honest it was east to spot the pants, the quality of these really stands out.
All too big so will be available at a SPOO auction coming soon.

It was very sweet seeing that 1220 tag for the first time in the wild.:biggrin:


----------



## ran23

My Imperials are 'newer' looking with a rubber heal that says Imperial and Biltrite. Inside it has what you may call the 'chevron logo'. Inside my model numbers are 5 digits, looking on this forum, guys talk about 6 digit codes.


----------



## ran23

I tried on a dark charcoal suit before it goes off to dry cleaning. I will get it next week. It is a MTM Hong Kong tailor for a local lawyer than just happens to be my size. working cuff buttons, really nice. After that I may be looking for that Navy suit.


----------



## Orgetorix

Woofa said:


> Okay, so something I have been wondering about. As I thrift, I obviously see some older RL stuff. Some I really like and some not so much. My questions regard the labels.
> 1. On RLP blue label is the item older/better if the RALPH LAUREN is all in caps as opposed to when it is Ralph Lauren?


Are you talking about Polo labels? There are several blue labels.

Anything with Polo on it (for suits & SCs) is good quality.
If it's a blue label with Purple Label-type cursive script, it's the predecessor to Purple Label and very good quality.
If it has RALPH in big letters in the middle of the tags, it's a diffusion line similar to the green-label LRL lines, only this one was made specifically for Dillards.



Woofa said:


> 2. I know to look for the Made in Italy stuff and of course the purple and black label if you can find it but how about the older CHAPS? I have seen some stuff which looks like it is from the eighties and to be honest looks real nice. My rule of thumb so far has been if it fits and you like it to own, pick it up but don't buy for resale. What is your experiences?
> 
> Thanks,


It was Ralph's earliest attempt at a diffusion line, basically. Better quality than green label stuff today, but never as good as mainline Polo. So, yeah, it's fine for personal use if you like it, but has no resale value unless it's something extraordinary.


----------



## Woofa

Thank you,

As for the first question, I see alot of older blue label stuff but on some of it (what looks like maybe older or better quality, the Ralph Lauren signature below the word POLO (for example on the interior breast pocket of a SC,) is all in caps and on others it is lowercase. I have also seen this on some ties. Not the Ralph more reent diffusion line and not cursive script, I have yet to see this on the blue label (but now I cwill make sure to keep an eye out for it.)
I will try and get some pictures later, I cannot add pictures while I am at work.


----------



## Orgetorix

Rare green Palm Beach Cloth suit from 1944-1949. PB cloth was a blend of linen, wool, and mohair that was used for summer suits from the 20s up to 1950, when the Goodall company was sold and they stopped making it.


----------



## Woofa

so, in this auction, the tie has the Ralph Lauren normally below the POLO.



and in this auction the tie has the RALPH LAUREN all in caps



Sorry I cant do better picture wise.


----------



## Odradek

Okay, I apologise in advance as these items aren't really TNSIL, but that sort of thing is very thin on the ground here, but, I just wanted an opportunity to have a minor "it was a very good day" moment, in a small scale Dr. L style.

One Hilditch & Key striped shirt, which I passed on and then returned to buy. Not sure if you'd call that university stripe or Bengal. The yellow is unusual.










But, across the street, in a store that has a tiny menswear section, jumbled up in a ratty looking basket, not even on a rail, I found what passes for a pretty good haul of nice ties.


----------



## gamma68

Found a two-button sack blazer by Graham & Gunn Ltd. Fits very well, the sleeves just need to be let out a little. Made in the USA. No fabric tag, but feels like a poly/wool blend, so it should make a decent travel blazer.

Being that it's a two-button sack, I'm thinking (hoping) this Graham & Gunn blazer is from its pre-Costco days. I have an English-made silk G&G pheasant tie (same G&G logo as the blazer) that people liked quite a bit in a past WAYWT post.


----------



## Orgetorix

Woofa said:


> so, in this auction, the tie has the Ralph Lauren normally below the POLO.
> 
> and in this auction the tie has the RALPH LAUREN all in caps
> 
> Sorry I cant do better picture wise.


I'm not aware of any difference besides the fact that the all-caps version is probably older.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This is the best post here in awhile. Thanks.



Orgetorix said:


> Rare green Palm Beach Cloth suit from 1944-1949. PB cloth was a blend of linen, wool, and mohair that was used for summer suits from the 20s up to 1950, when the Goodall company was sold and they stopped making it.


----------



## Pentheos

Orgetorix said:


> Rare green Palm Beach Cloth suit from 1944-1949. PB cloth was a blend of linen, wool, and mohair that was used for summer suits from the 20s up to 1950, when the Goodall company was sold and they stopped making it.


Darts AND pleats? The horror. I was led to believe neither existed before 1968ish.


----------



## drlivingston

I thought that you guys might enjoy this. My coolest $29.99 find ever!

This is what I saw behind the counter at the store...


This is what was inside. A mint condition Epiphone Coronet



The coolest part was that the front of the guitar was autographed.


(1942 - 2008)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Wow! That's a great score!



drlivingston said:


> I thought that you guys might enjoy this. My coolest $29.99 find ever!
> 
> This is what I saw behind the counter at the store...
> 
> 
> This is what was inside. A mint condition Epiphone Coronet
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest part was that the front of the guitar was autographed.
> 
> 
> (1942 - 2008)


----------



## Woofa

DrL,

Your finds never cease to amaze. Do we have any reason to think he might have owned it or just looks like he autographed it.


----------



## mankson

What a terrific find!


----------



## gamma68

Woofa said:


> DrL,
> 
> Your finds never cease to amaze. Do we have any reason to think he might have owned it or just looks like he autographed it.


Most professional musicians do not play Epiphones, nor would they be caught dead carrying their instrument in a gig bag. The guitar is most likely signed for a fan or as a promotional item.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Most professional musicians do not play Epiphones, nor would they be caught dead carrying their instrument in a gig bag. The guitar is most likely signed for a fan or as a promotional item.


Oh, come on. If the signature is legit, it doesn't much matter whether it is on a guitar or a roll of toilet paper. Would you have, as Black Moses once said, walked on by?

Sheesh. And sheesh again.


----------



## gamma68

32rollandrock said:


> Oh, come on. If the signature is legit, it doesn't much matter whether it is on a guitar or a roll of toilet paper. Would you have, as Black Moses once said, walked on by?
> 
> Sheesh. And sheesh again.


Sheesh yourself. I was responding to another member who inquired if the guitar actually belonged to Hayes. But in your incessant need to chastise me, you obviously didn't bother to read that. I never implied that the signature isn't legitimate or that the item isn't a nice or interesting thrift find.


----------



## drlivingston

Guys, it really is a moot point. Hayes wasn't known for being a guitar player. His instruments of choice were keyboard instruments (piano, organ, keyboard), saxophone, and trombone. This particular guitar was never played. It was just something cool to sign. Plus, it is easier to display an autographed guitar than a signed saxophone.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> Guys, it really is a moot point. Hayes wasn't known for being a guitar player. His instruments of choice were keyboard instruments (piano, organ, keyboard), saxophone, and trombone. This particular guitar was never played. It was just something cool to sign. Plus, it is easier to display an autographed guitar than a signed saxophone.


That said, if you come across a signed saxophone from Hayes, this former tenor sax player would be very interested in displaying it


----------



## WesleyBentz111

drlivingston said:


> I thought that you guys might enjoy this. My coolest $29.99 find ever!
> 
> This is what I saw behind the counter at the store...
> 
> 
> This is what was inside. A mint condition Epiphone Coronet
> 
> 
> 
> The coolest part was that the front of the guitar was autographed.
> 
> 
> (1942 - 2008)


Nice find man.


----------



## Duvel

Ah, yes. But is it trad?



WesleyBentz111 said:


> Nice find man.


----------



## Orgetorix

Looks like Hayes wore hoodies, so it must be Trad.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Apologies, misread your post. And so sheesh on myself.



gamma68 said:


> Sheesh yourself. I was responding to another member who inquired if the guitar actually belonged to Hayes. But in your incessant need to chastise me, you obviously didn't bother to read that. I never implied that the signature isn't legitimate or that the item isn't a nice or interesting thrift find.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, pure Ivy League, that hoodie.



Orgetorix said:


> Looks like Hayes wore hoodies, so it must be Trad.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I was in Memphis this past weekend and had a few hours to go thrifting.

Here are a few of my finds

Some PTB that I think are Shell Cordovan



Several nice ties (some are trad some are NOT)



BB Makers Shirt



A new shirt for me:



BB Makers OCBD



BB Shirt in sort of a Seersucker fabric



This was an interesting Cotton Poplin SC, but it is lined in flannel and called the ice house:



A VERY TRAD Southwick 3/2 Sack Suit in Glen Plaid





My favorite find:

Navy and Gold Houndstooth OXXFORD Sport Coat





Another Southwick Glen Plaid Suit (2 button)





A BESPOKE Hickey Freeman Pinstripe in the softest smoothest wool flannel I have ever felt.





And a bunch of other not trad finds like more ties, Burberry Suits, Ferragamo Shoes, Jack Victor Suits, more shoes and several staple Point Collar Shirts for myself.

I also found a Brooks Brothers PINK SACK, but it had two holes and a nasty stain and FOUR Oxxford Orphan suit coats. I looked at every pair of pants in the store, but no luck.


----------



## wacolo

Nobleprofessor said:


> I was in Memphis this past weekend and had a few hours to go thrifting.
> 
> Here are a few of my finds
> 
> Some PTB that I think are Shell Cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> Several nice ties (some are trad some are NOT)
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice haul NP! Shoes are definitely shell, however I am sorry to say the Armani ties are fake .


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Nice haul NP! Shoes are definitely shell, however I am sorry to say the Armani ties are fake .


Yep... afraid so. However, that Oxxford sport coat makes up for any amount of Armani ties! Beautiful colors.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Yep... afraid so. However, that Oxxford sport coat makes up for any amount of Armani ties! Beautiful colors.


Yea, I thought the Oxxford was the best item. As soon as I saw it, I wanted it and then when I saw Oxxford, there was no doubt.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Found this ancient Gant popover (they call it a "pullover") yesterday. It's very soft Oxford cloth.. It's my first popover so I'm pretty excited have any of you fellas seen this tag before?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nobleprofessor said:


> Yea, I thought the Oxxford was the best item. As soon as I saw it, I wanted it and then when I saw Oxxford, there was no doubt.


Exactly. When you see quality from 25 feet away on the racks, you know it. The adrenaline surges that much more when you see the label.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> Exactly. When you see quality from 25 feet away on the racks, you know it. The adrenaline surges that much more when you see the label.


And then plummets when you see the big rip or moth hole


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> And then plummets when you see the big rip or moth hole


Or when there is no rip or moth hole, causing you to wet your pants in excitement, thereby ruining a perfectly good pair of trousers.


----------



## Woofa

32rollandrock said:


> Or when there is no rip or moth hole, causing you to wet your pants in excitement, thereby ruining a perfectly good pair of trousers.


So your the one who has been wearing and then donating all of the Zanellas I see!


----------



## straw sandals

Nice find, YSR. Looks like it's from the new line:

https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2010/04/29/gant-rugger-invades-bleecker-street/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Exactly. When you see quality from 25 feet away on the racks, you know it. The adrenaline surges that much more when you see the label.


Yes, I felt very lucky to have found it! It was buried in a see of polyester.



vpkozel said:


> And then plummets when you see the big rip or moth hole


That happened during the same trip -- different store. I found a wonderful J.Press tweed in my size (this was my first J.Press) and it had big holes. Almost like a hole punch rather than a moth nibble. I was very upset.



32rollandrock said:


> Or when there is no rip or moth hole, causing you to wet your pants in excitement, thereby ruining a perfectly good pair of trousers.


Yea, I thought surely the H. Freeman bespoke would have holes or stains, plus I had to reunite the pants. I was very excited! No pants peeing, though.

Yesterday at an estate sale My wife found a new pair of Gucci tall boots and they were perfect. I thought she might pee herself.


----------



## Orgetorix

Nobleprofessor said:


> Yes, I felt very lucky to have found it! It was buried in a see of polyester.


That's one papacy I'll never bow the knee to!


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> That's one papacy I'll never bow the knee to!


:biggrin: I get it... lol


----------



## MythReindeer

Nobleprofessor said:


> see of polyester.


I think "Poly See" is the preferred nomenclature.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I just realized that... Very tricky with those "vintage" labels... Still, $15 is a great price for a popover. Still chuffed.



straw sandals said:


> Nice find, YSR. Looks like it's from the new line:
> 
> https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2010/04/29/gant-rugger-invades-bleecker-street/


----------



## jackstraw001

Found a couple pretty cool things today. Grey Mark Shale Harris Tweed herringbone, no size tag but looks to be around a 40R. Vintage Lanvin camel hair, no size tag either but looks to be maybe a 38R. I will post both on the exchange this weekend with measurements.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> :biggrin: I get it... lol


Whoops I get it now, too. It took me a while. I meant Sea. I guess if I was referring to the See, I would have capitalized it.


----------



## Odradek

Anyone ever heard of a tie brand called "Lawrence"?

Saw one today and the quality seemed very good, but I didn't buy it.
Can't find any information on the brand online.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

There have been a few brags about great irons. Well, I just found the mother of all irons/steamers/ironing boards/ironing stytems of all time.

It is a LauraStar Magic Ironing system.

Here is a listing for one like it.

https://www.amazon.com/Laurastar-Magic-iS6-Ironing-System/dp/B002TLSQO0

The one I found is 4-5 years old. I got it for $51. Yep. That's right.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a sweet BB fun shirt that I'll be putting on the exchange later this weekend.


----------



## WillBarrett

Tonight was a bust - more orphans than a Dickens novel.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Tonight was a bust - more orphans than a Dickens novel.


You should have been with me in Atlanta today... Brags for days! (Belvest, Hermès, Alden, Finsbury, etc.)


----------



## Sully

Grabbed a short sleeve, snap front collegiate athletics warm-up jacket yesterday @ the local GW.
Did Cass Elliot wear #16?


----------



## drlivingston

Recent Hermès-apalooza in Nashville...


followed up by yesterday's haul in Atlanta...


----------



## Orgetorix

Ever seen those old cartoons where a character has a little black rain cloud over his head, following him around and raining on him wherever he goes? 

That's Dr. L. Except his is a silver cloud that rains $200 neckties.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Orgetorix said:


> Ever seen those old cartoons where a character has a little black rain cloud over his head, following him around and raining on him wherever he goes?
> 
> That's Dr. L. Except his is a silver cloud that rains $200 neckties.


I still have never thrifted Hermes. So disappointing.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Recent Hermès-apalooza in Nashville...
> 
> 
> followed up by yesterday's haul in Atlanta...


Maybe you should update your wardrobe and start using Hermes ties as belts for your cargo shorts.:cool2:


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Maybe you should update your wardrobe and start using Hermes ties as belts for your cargo shorts.:cool2:


I ran into a SF member last week while thrifting. I was wearing a PRL t-shirt with a heavily frayed collar, PRL cargo shorts with threadbare hem and a torn pocket, and immaculate John Lobb Campus loafers. :rock:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have a few brags and a few I am not sure about.

First the brags:

A great pendleton. I'm not sure what to call it. But, its a 3/2.



A really interesting Green Harris Tweed





An exceptional Suede Vest from Bullock and Jones with the wildest pattern on the silk back







Nice Oxxford Herringbone SC





Now, here are the two I am not so sure about

I don't know much about hats. So, did I find something great or just an okay hat





And a really handsome plaid SC from a brand I have never heard of. It must be made of something other than wool because it has a course rough texture.





I had the biggest estate sale finds I have ever had last week. But, almost none of it was trad.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> An exceptional Suede Vest from Bullock and Jones with the wildest pattern on the silk back


What a beautiful vest. I bet you were pheasantly surprised when you saw the design on back.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> What a beautiful vest. I bet you were pheasantly surprised when you saw the design on back.


I'm going to start calling you Uncle L because that was a joke like an Uncle would tell. 

But, you are right. I liked the vest and was very happy to see the back. It is also silk.


----------



## dkoernert

Great day today (for this area at least): 6x Zanella pants, 3x Bills, 2x BB chinos, and a couple BB shirts to round it out.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Great day today (for this area at least): 6x Zanella pants, 3x Bills, 2x BB chinos, and a couple BB shirts to round it out.


Awesome! Sharks or unicorns?


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> Awesome! Sharks or unicorns?


They are teh jawz. Staple patterns though and $1.89 a pair so should be decent fodder. Any unicorns remain in my closet.


----------



## Orgetorix

Two recent Isaia sporcoats and a suit.


----------



## dkoernert

That SC in the middle is incredible. Nice haul!


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> They are all incredible. Nice haul!


FTFY.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Saw my first 7 fold tie today (actually saw 2 of them). In both instances the brand was "Barbas - Cucita a mano". I couldn't find any information about this brand. Perhaps a knock off of "Barba Napoli"?


----------



## dkoernert

Really old Barba maybe?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Actually, the ties (there were 3) appeared fairly recent and were somewhat narrow, leading me to believe they were fairly "current"


----------



## gamma68

Another Trad tie haul:



(L-R): Redwood & Ross, BB Makers, BB, Lochcarron (Farquharson clan), RLP.



(L-R): Colours by Alexander Julien (wool knit, USA), Brittania (one of the nicer Xmas poly emblematic ties I've seen), Allyn ("The Flasher" or "Dirty Old Man"), Allyn.

The Polo silk tie has a distinct pattern/hand. It's quite floppy and textured (not slubby or shantung). I'm not sure what you call it, but DocL probably does.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is not clothing. But, its definitely IVY LEAGUE

I found two fantastic chairs by Nichols and Stone in Massachusetts. They have the Harvard "Veritas" logo on them and are in great shape! They look great in my law office, but I may decide to sell them. Can't decide right now. They make my office a little crowded and I can't put them in the conference room because they don't match.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> This is not clothing. But, its definitely IVY LEAGUE
> 
> I found two fantastic chairs by Nichols and Stone in Massachusetts. They have the Harvard "Veritas" logo on them and are in great shape! They look great in my law office, but I may decide to sell them. Can't decide right now. They make my office a little crowded and I can't put them in the conference room because they don't match.


Should do well...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Should do well...


WOW! That one looks terrible compared to the two I have. I don't think I will get anywhere near $348.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I picked up this vintage (well almost, I think it's from the 90s) Gant ocbd the day before my appendix burst. Just a solid shirt that fits perfectly and set me back a whopping $3.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

This chair is AMAZING!! I worked in a furniture store that specializes in mid century modern (but in other antiques as well) for a bit and I'm sure that I don't have to tell you what a score you have there. Well done!



Nobleprofessor said:


> This is not clothing. But, its definitely IVY LEAGUE
> 
> I found two fantastic chairs by Nichols and Stone in Massachusetts. They have the Harvard "Veritas" logo on them and are in great shape! They look great in my law office, but I may decide to sell them. Can't decide right now. They make my office a little crowded and I can't put them in the conference room because they don't match.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nobleprofessor said:


> This is not clothing. But, its definitely IVY LEAGUE
> 
> I found two fantastic chairs by Nichols and Stone in Massachusetts. They have the Harvard "Veritas" logo on them and are in great shape! They look great in my law office, but I may decide to sell them. Can't decide right now. They make my office a little crowded and I can't put them in the conference room because they don't match.


I have a Nichols and Stone chair, too - I'm sitting in it. Was made for the UAB library- my father found it several years back in a local flea market for my first apartment.


----------



## swb120

Wow...amazing! Please PM me if you ultimately decide to sell them. I would be interested in buying one or both. Thanks!



Nobleprofessor said:


> This is not clothing. But, its definitely IVY LEAGUE
> 
> I found two fantastic chairs by Nichols and Stone in Massachusetts. They have the Harvard "Veritas" logo on them and are in great shape! They look great in my law office, but I may decide to sell them. Can't decide right now. They make my office a little crowded and I can't put them in the conference room because they don't match.


----------



## Sully

Grabbed a work coat today @ the local GW.
Is Lee still a Union shop?


----------



## drlivingston

Sully said:


> Is Lee still a Union shop?


Does India allow labor unions?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Excellent for kindling.



Nobleprofessor said:


> This is not clothing. But, its definitely IVY LEAGUE
> 
> I found two fantastic chairs by Nichols and Stone in Massachusetts. They have the Harvard "Veritas" logo on them and are in great shape! They look great in my law office, but I may decide to sell them. Can't decide right now. They make my office a little crowded and I can't put them in the conference room because they don't match.


----------



## adoucett

A brag and a blues:

Found this neat J. Press Kent School tie today

















If anyone has a connection or is interested let me know

There was also a Yale Class of 1933 tie - but it certainly had seen better days. I also came across a small collection of trad jackets from a clothier on Martha's Vineyard but at $20 a pop they were a little too pricey to grab.


----------



## WillBarrett

Was reminded today that the "buy it now if you want it" rule applies to cds as well as clothes - lost out on a recording of Mahler's 9th that will now cost me several dollars more to replicate.


----------



## Teczboi

Found this hat in a Richmond VA thrift store. After a cleaning & reblocking at my local hat shop this is the result. 




According to my hatter, this one appears to be from the 50s


----------



## danielm

Found a few things today. Here are the highlights:

AE Broadstreets


Blackwatch plaid blazer.


----------



## Pentheos

^^^

You win.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

If those are the highlights, I'd love to see the rest of the haul...


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, nothing short of three magnificent finds...but at what price? :devil: Therein lies the rub!


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed, nothing short of three magnificent finds...but at what price? :devil: Therein lies the rub!


Apparently the items were true thrift. That makes them even more impressive. #nojompso


----------



## danielm

All true thrift, although the store the Broadstreets came from prices substantially higher than standard goodwill prices. Considering the look to have been worn once, they were still quite a steal.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> Excellent for kindling.


yea, sorry I couldn't post about a Rowenta iron because these chairs are much less interesting than an iron.


----------



## vpkozel

Nobleprofessor said:


> yea, sorry I couldn't post about a Rowenta iron because these chairs are much less interesting than an iron.


I think you may be misunderstanding.

32rr's hate is not with the impressive find, but rather with the logo on it.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

vpkozel said:


> I think you may be misunderstanding.
> 
> 32rr's hate is not with the impressive find, but rather with the logo on it.


Sorry. I misunderstood.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Your chairs were true treasures to my eye(s), but indeed the institutional affiliation was lacking in my heart. Should you ever find a pair of such chairs, sporting the Penn State logo, taking up space in your local thrift shop, please let me know! LOL. :thumbs-up:


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> I think you may be misunderstanding.
> 
> 32rr's hate is not with the impressive find, but rather with the logo on it.


Exactly. If you're a fan of Cambridge Community College, I suppose that's one thing...


----------



## Reuben

Pretty nice couple finds, at least for personal use:










Baby-blue anderson-Little, khaki poplin from JAB, pair of madras shirts by duck head and woolrich, BB shetland fair isle sweater vest in an XXL for the exchange in about six months. Oh, and a breadbox for my girlfriend:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You have a PM Sir!



Reuben said:


> Pretty nice couple finds, at least for personal use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby-blue anderson-Little, khaki poplin from JAB, pair of madras shirts by duck head and woolrich, BB shetland fair isle sweater vest in an XXL for the exchange in about six months. Oh, and a breadbox for my girlfriend:


----------



## Clay J

@danielm I see you went to the Seven Hills resale shop... Just walked by all of those aldens and AE's due to price and size on Friday. Did grab a few BB sportcoats however.


----------



## danielm

Clay J said:


> @danielm I see you went to the Seven Hills resale shop... Just walked by all of those aldens and AE's due to price and size on Friday. Did grab a few BB sportcoats however.


They dropped the price another 25% Saturday morning, plus I had a few $5 off coupons. Totally worth it.


----------



## Clay J

If they were my size, I would have done the same!


----------



## CMDC

Like new Isaia linen gingham shirt


----------



## drlivingston

The gingham pattern on that Isaia is mesmerizing.


----------



## triklops55

Decent little haul of six Turnbull & Asser ties and one cashmere Ben Silver for three bucks a pop.


----------



## drlivingston

First stop of the day... AE Strand 10.5D in bourbon calf. (not available)

Good


Even better


----------



## Winny94

Man this thread sure has died. 5 days and still on the same page.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Disagree. It's quality, not quantity, that counts. And, except for that horrid chair, the finds have been been top notch, I think.

It's been awhile since I found anything worth posting, but the hauls have been acceptable. To wit, a few BB mainline dress shirts yesterday in non-staple colors/patterns, but worth $1.99 apiece, or so I thought--they should fetch $$15-$20 apiece or close to it on the Bay if I'm patient. Also, an as-new pair of Doc Martens boots, made in England, for $1.72 and a pair of very nice Clark Desert Boots for $1.99. Nothing to write home about, but lunch money, at least. Best was a mainline BB non-iron OCBD I found today, with the $88 price tag still attached, as well as the collar-thingy and the elastic-ky band that goes around the shirt to keep it looking neat and spiffy--only thing missing is the plastic wrapping and a gift box. The first time in forever I've found something in the boutique section, but $10 seemed a fair price.



Winny94 said:


> Man this thread sure has died. 5 days and still on the same page.


----------



## drlivingston

Dead? no... Just a reluctance to post.


----------



## eagle2250

To move the pace of the thread along at a slightly increased rate I could mention that last Saturday, while engaging in a few hours of mental health retail therapy, with the wife, we purchased a ladies blouse, originally priced at $89 for $17 and a pair of mid-blue cotton poplin trousers, originally priced at $73 for just $32.80, all from our local BB Outlet. Given our recent efforts to declutter and downsize, this seemed clearly counterproductive, but it seemed impossible to walk away from such bargains! :crazy:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Dead? no... Just a reluctance to post.


Agreed.


----------



## Woofa

Good day today, particularly some great ties and a few pops for me. Give me a few days to finish thrifting out Memorial Day weekend and I will get some pics up.


----------



## drlivingston

On a mini family thrift-cation, I was able to meet Wacolo in Chattanooga. He's a great guy who is amazingly generous with his treasures! :aportnoy:


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> Dead? no... Just a reluctance to post.





Nobleprofessor said:


> Agreed.


I want to see your brags. Please post.


----------



## AWZ

I picked up some ties and a nice bills khakis poplin button down from Goodwill and Marshalls










Silk (Brooks brothers, Lands end, JAB)









Wool (Brooks Brothers, no name)










Seersucker (Brooks Brothers)


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> On a mini family thrift-cation, I was able to meet Wacolo in Chattanooga. He's a great guy who is amazingly generous with his treasures! :aportnoy:


Look who is talking :beer:. It is always great to put a face to the name. Hope the trip to the 'noog was productive and fun!


----------



## Bama87

Little update to my best thrift find to date. Sent my AE shell MacNeils to AE for a re-sole:




Just wiped them down with some water, will let them sit over night them hit them with a little Lexol conditioner in the morning then brush away.

Next up send my Florsheims to B.Nelson for a re-sole in the next few weeks.


----------



## Woofa

As promised. First some things for me:







[/URL][/IMG]
A nice pair of Aldens, a linen blend Sammy SC, two ladders and a wool RL.
Stuff heading to SPOO:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
And







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
And







[/URL][/IMG]
And







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
And







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
A particularly good tie week. And please see my entries in May acquisitions and in ancient madders.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> I want to see your brags. Please post.


In due time, my good man... In due time.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Woofa said:


> As promised. First some things for me:
> 
> A particularly good tie week. And please see my entries in May acquisitions and in ancient madders.


The Talbotts in the upper right are the most tasteful of the lot. I'm a particular fan of the one on the left, which I believe I've seen on OCBD numerous times. I ...borrowed...the one on the right from my Dad's closet. Wonderful tie, very versatile.


----------



## FLMike

Woofa said:


> Stuff heading to SPOO:[/QUOTE]
> 
> What is SPOO? A new type of ebay?


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> Woofa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff heading to SPOO:[/QUOTE]
> 
> What is SPOO? A new type of ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> A Spoo is a thrift guru over on TOF. He is the one who owns LuxeSwap. I could go on and on but fanboy does not become me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Is the cost for AE to do the recrafting comparable to B. Nelson? Did you have to pay extra for the JR soles or is that included?



Bama87 said:


> Little update to my best thrift find to date. Sent my AE shell MacNeils to AE for a re-sole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wiped them down with some water, will let them sit over night them hit them with a little Lexol conditioner in the morning then brush away.
> 
> Next up send my Florsheims to B.Nelson for a re-sole in the next few weeks.


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> FLCracka said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Spoo is a thrift guru over on TOF. He is the one who owns LuxeSwap. I could go on and on but fanboy does not become me.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks. So why is Woofa sending his thrifted duds to this SPOO?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

FLCracka said:


> drlivingston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks. So why is Woofa sending his thrifted duds to this SPOO?
> 
> 
> 
> because he takes stuff on consignment. He has a huge following on eBay and sells a ton of stuff. I have started sending him stuff too.
Click to expand...


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> drlivingston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks. So why is Woofa sending his thrifted duds to this SPOO?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of us thrifters have ever been featured in the Wall Street Journal? Spoo has...
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-score-epic-online-deals-on-menswear-1431703198
Click to expand...


----------



## drlivingston

thrifting rule #137: Always check the women's outerwear section at thrift stores. (Find from this past weekend)


----------



## Bama87

Nobleprofessor said:


> Is the cost for AE to do the recrafting comparable to B. Nelson? Did you have to pay extra for the JR soles or is that included?


The total was $130 done and shipped back, but I believe the JR soles are usually an up charge? I think the JR soles might have been factory on these so no up charge for them on these shoes, since I wasn't "switching" the soles.

B.Nelson is $115 I think for the basic resole. I have a pair of the Florsheim Imperial 5 nail v-cleats that will be going to him eventually.


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> B.Nelson is $115 I think for the basic resole. I have a pair of the Florsheim Imperial 5 nail v-cleats that will be going to him eventually.


Just make sure that your health insurance premiums are paid up... Those brand new v-cleat heels can be somewhat scary.


----------



## vpkozel

Found this yesterday. Fake or real?


----------



## wacolo

vpkozel said:


> Found this yesterday. Fake or real?


Fake


----------



## TweedyDon

Most definitely fake! If you like it, remove the labels and wear it happily--noone will see the fake signature lining!



vpkozel said:


> Found this yesterday. Fake or real?


----------



## vpkozel

Thanks gents - I was guessing it was fake, but this GW also has some pretty high quality items, so figured it was worth $2. I will definitely be wearing it.

For future reference, how did you know it was fake?


----------



## wacolo

vpkozel said:


> Thanks gents - I was guessing it was fake, but this GW also has some pretty high quality items, so figured it was worth $2. I will definitely be wearing it.
> 
> For future reference, how did you know it was fake?


The tipping on the woven Hermes is always a repeated capital H. The printed Hermes always have plain tipping. Also the labels are off. The one on the tail will always be woven into the fabric except on the printed versions.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Most definitely fake! If you like it, remove the labels and wear it happily--noone will see the fake signature lining!


Would you have bought it if the label had read, say, Nautica instead of Hermes? As TD says, if you like it, wear it, but the chances of a fake--especially an obvious one--being any higher quality than Nautica are remote. End of the day, it is, likely, a cheap made-in-China tie. Now, if it ties a good knot and otherwise looks nice and you like it, by all means. But don't keep it just because it came with a fake Hermes label.


----------



## vpkozel

32rollandrock said:


> Would you have bought it if the label had read, say, Nautica instead of Hermes? As TD says, if you like it, wear it, but the chances of a fake--especially an obvious one--being any higher quality than Nautica are remote. End of the day, it is, likely, a cheap made-in-China tie. Now, if it ties a good knot and otherwise looks nice and you like it, by all means. But don't keep it just because it came with a fake Hermes label.


Yep. I would have bought it regardless. I do not have that pattern in tan, and I like it. I have several Nautica ties purchased just for that same reason. The label really had nothing to do with it at all, other than seeing if it was fake for learning purposes.


----------



## drlivingston

Ok, guys... Given your recent course in Hermes woven ties, lets make it more difficult. Fake or real?


----------



## Monocle

/\ dont know, looks real to me, but "yawn" a-rama.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> /\ dont know, looks real to me, but "yawn" a-rama.


Don't worry... plenty of brags coming soon.


----------



## Tilton

Brag: nearly-new Alden NST shells, <$5
Blues: 11.5D 

Brag: excellent condition PRL Crocket and Jones monkstrap, <$20
Blues: 9.5D


----------



## Bama87

Tilton said:


> Brag: nearly-new Alden NST shells, <$5
> Blues: 11.5D
> 
> Brag: excellent condition PRL Crocket and Jones monkstrap, <$20
> Blues: 9.5D


Ooooooooo did you pick up the monkstraps anyways?


----------



## Tilton

Bama87 said:


> Ooooooooo did you pick up the monkstraps anyways?


I bought both, of course.


----------



## Bama87

Good good. Now post up some pics and send me your eBay handle.


----------



## Orgetorix

Tilton said:


> Brag: nearly-new Alden NST shells, <$5
> Blues: 11.5D


I'll quadruple your money!


----------



## Tilton

Orgetorix said:


> I'll quadruple your money!


Right? Best deal I've had in a while. Super bummed they don't fit. Showed them to my cobbler on Tuesday afternoon when I dropped some shoes by for resoling, he offered to trade them for a pair of Alden shell LWBs in 13 he was planning on turning into a "before and after" display. I'll wait to see what the "after" looks like, but, alas, probably headed to ebay.


----------



## Tilton

Forgot: also snagged an Orvis Baracuta jacket in navy, and a Beaufort with the tags still on (for $75), both in my size. Nearly identical to my current Beaufort (Sylkoil on the old, Thornproof on the new), so I'll likely store it away for a decade or so and rediscover later.


----------



## straw sandals

I was at an estate sale this morning and picked up two three piece Harris Tweed suits. Both are 3/2 with flat fronts and bakelite buttons. One is dated December, 1939 and has a three patch pockets and no vent. The other is a true sack. 

Neither is my size. I haven't measured, but I'd guess that they're around a 42 or 44.

Should I wait 'till fall to sell them, or post them to the sales forum?


----------



## 32rollandrock

straw sandals said:


> I was at an estate sale this morning and picked up two three piece Harris Tweed suits. Both are 3/2 with flat fronts and bakelite buttons. One is dated December, 1939 and has a three patch pockets and no vent. The other is a true sack.
> 
> Neither is my size. I haven't measured, but I'd guess that they're around a 42 or 44.
> 
> Should I wait 'till fall to sell them, or post them to the sales forum?


They'll sell as well in the sales forum now, I suspect, as ever. Might get a bit more on eBay in the fall than now, but not that much more. You're talking about some pretty specialized stuff that will likely command a good price no matter when it hits the market.


----------



## straw sandals

You're probably right, 32. They're a specialized product indeed. In all my years of searching, I've never found an American-style three piece suit in marked Harris Tweed. I'm really not sure what they're worth. I'll snap a few shots before I send them off to the cleaners!


----------



## Reuben

straw sandals said:


> I was at an estate sale this morning and picked up two three piece Harris Tweed suits. Both are 3/2 with flat fronts and bakelite buttons. One is dated December, 1939 and has a three patch pockets and no vent. The other is a true sack.
> 
> Neither is my size. I haven't measured, but I'd guess that they're around a 42 or 44.
> 
> Should I wait 'till fall to sell them, or post them to the sales forum?


Longs?


----------



## drlivingston

I don't know about you guys... But, I am practically giving away Harris Tweed items on feebay. The market is flooded with HT merchandise which kills the resale value. True, vintage HT 3-piece suits should do pretty well. However, I leave EUC sub-$5 HT sport coats on the racks quite often.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> I don't know about you guys... But, I am practically giving away Harris Tweed items on feebay. The market is flooded with HT merchandise which kills the resale value. True, vintage HT 3-piece suits should do pretty well. However, I leave EUC sub-$5 HT sport coats on the racks quite often.


Please see my signature.


----------



## ruvort

gamma68 said:


> Please see my signature.


Same here Gamma... I am always on the hunt for more tweed. Any 36-38 R jackets would be a godsend.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

ruvort said:


> Same here Gamma... I am always on the hunt for more tweed. Any 36-38 R jackets would be a godsend.


I will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## straw sandals

OK, so I measured the more tradly suit before I rushed over the dry cleaners. I snapped a few photos outside, but the image quality isn't great.

Jacket

Shoulder: 19.25
Length (BOC): 30.5
Sleeve: 24.5
Chest: 23.25

Vest

Armpit P2P: 19

Pants

Inseam: 31
Total Length: 43.25
Waist: Drat, I forgot to measure!







The second suit has the most amazing Harris Tweed label I've ever seen. I forgot to check if it's an action back.









When they're back from the cleaner, I'll decide what to do with them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Now that I see them, sorry to say, I doubt they're worth much if anything, and cleaning them won't be cheap. I will help you out of this jam, however, and reimburse your expenses to date. PM me and I'll give you my address so you can send them out when they're back from the cleaners.



straw sandals said:


> You're probably right, 32. They're a specialized product indeed. In all my years of searching, I've never found an American-style three piece suit in marked Harris Tweed. I'm really not sure what they're worth. I'll snap a few shots before I send them off to the cleaners!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

It has been months since I've posted. Or, sold anything on AA. Personal issues prevented me from posting. But I didn't stop thrifting. If I sold you something. Please contact me if it didn't arrive


----------



## tonyanthony1970

My meager thrifts

Etro 42L


















Burberry Speckled Pleated Sz 36









BB FF Sz 38












Black Brown Peach color(Stain on sleeve can be washed out)









Nat Nast SS White Linen Sz Small (Fit like a large)











BB BD Cotton-Wool Blend Medium








Fred Perry L/S BD XXL








Robert Graham 3XL









BD Cotton-Wool Sz L Made in Canada




















My thrift findings.









































































Bills Khakis BNWT Sz 33x unhemmed











Ferragamo's Sz 10/10.5







J&M Aristocraft Sz 9 (more like 9.5)









A.testoni basic black penny loafers Sz 9











Incotex FF Suspender Buttons Sz 36















NOS Florsheim 9.5B











AE Park Avenue Sz 11















Towncraft Dupont Comfort Sz 10











gravati slip on loafer shoes 10.5W x2


----------



## ATL

Brag?


----------



## tonyanthony1970

A few tie thrifts


----------



## tonyanthony1970

danielm said:


> Found a few things today. Here are the highlights:
> 
> AE Broadstreets
> 
> Blackwatch plaid blazer.


Nice spectors. Very nice


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Florsheim V-Cleat 5 Nail Kenmoor Wingtips 10.5 3A*

*e-thrift/Etsy*


----------



## adoucett

Some cool finds:

A new old-stock summer weight jacket made by Haspel for Murray's Toggery Shop.
Size 40L and will be available on the exchange

https://postimg.org/image/zfzzm4ohj/
https://postimg.org/image/slpowfvuf/

Vintage made-in-USA BB Polo, also available

First time coming across one of these: A Stefano Ricci tie.

and a nice BB Sport shirt, size L, also up for grabs

Favorite find for the week however were the BB Indian Madras trousers I wore in today's WAYWT thread


----------



## Bama87

Thread first? Condom tie


Edit: Are condoms trad?

Also:

With the Maas Brothers department store tag still on.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> I don't know about you guys... But, I am practically giving away Harris Tweed items on feebay. The market is flooded with HT merchandise which kills the resale value. True, vintage HT 3-piece suits should do pretty well. However, I leave EUC sub-$5 HT sport coats on the racks quite often.


I have found the same thing. This past Sunday, SPOO sold a 1956 HT in very good condition for me for a grand total of $31. 
I was always a little hesitant to pick up too much tweed anyway as I have to pay for shipping to SPOO on top of other costs and some of these are pretty heavy. My new rule is it must be cheap (under $5,) in basically perfect condition, and have something special about it. On the other hand, it is a great time to pick one up off the Bay or from your local thrift. This past weekend I must have left 4 or 5 HT on the shelves and three or four dozen other lesser named tweeds (Farrah, etc.) I have also stopped buying the overcoats although I think they look great. At the goodwills here they usually run $30 and weigh a ton. Too hard for me to break even working through a non local reseller even at the prices SPOO commands.
I have yet to find a 3 piece suit but would probably pick it up if the price was right or if by chance I could find one that fits me.


----------



## straw sandals

I know that Harris Tweed in itself isn't necessarily a hot commodity. When I was actively thrifting and flipping stuff on eBay, I'd leave behind all Harris Tweed jackets except those from J Press or the Andover Shop. Suits are a different thing entirely. I've never seen a complete Harris Tweed suit cut to an American pattern. Three piece tweed suits seem to have enjoyed a brief popularity in the 1970's, and eBay is filled with suits in thinner material cut with the hallmark wide lapels of that period. But earlier suits are much harder to find. Moths and wear (especially to the trousers) have made them extraordinarily rare.

Of course, this is just my personal experience. I'd love it if more Harris Tweed suits were found! Especially in a size 38. When you encounter one - sad, heavy, and magnificent - drop me a line and I'll gladly buy it from you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Picked up a perfect condition HT overcoat today. No brand tag, but obviously vintage. I think that HT overcoats command better prices than sport coats. We'll see. I paid $6, shipping will be at least $15 so I figure I'll need close to $30 to break even once eBay takes its cut. But it was nice enough that I just couldn't leave it. Sometimes, I need to be more ruthless.


----------



## gamma68

I found a few things today that you don't run across regularly (at least outside of Alabama):


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> I found a few things today that you don't run across regularly (at least outside of Alabama):


Nice ties.
I still haven't been able to figure out Hawes & Curtis in the hierarchy of British shirts.
They seem to style themselves a cut above T.M.Lewin and Charles Tyrwhitt, but I don't know if they deserve that.


----------



## wwilson

Grabbed a pair of Hanover shell long wings in size 7.5 if anyone is looking...pics coming soon.


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> Grabbed a pair of Hanover shell long wings in size 7.5 if anyone is looking...pics coming soon.


Clean them up, list them on the bay with a starting price of $9.99. Start your auction at 3am for just a 5-day duration. Sit back and start counting yen.


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Clean them up, list them on the bay with a starting price of $9.99. Start your auction at 3am for just a 5-day duration. Sit back and start counting yen.


I will certainly heed your advice! How troublesome is international shipping?


----------



## 32rollandrock

wwilson said:


> I will certainly heed your advice! How troublesome is international shipping?


Dr. L is the expert, but I was shocked by the USPS bill when I last shipped shoes to Japan, about three months ago. Came to a bit over $50.

Filling out the customs form takes less than five minutes. When you do it, make sure you write "shoes" in the item description instead of "used shoes." Rules/regulations vary between countries. The postal clerk told me that you can't send used clothing to Japan. I argued that shoes weren't clothes and they made it to the buyer. But no sense taking chances.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

straw sandals said:


> I know that Harris Tweed in itself isn't necessarily a hot commodity. When I was actively thrifting and flipping stuff on eBay, I'd leave behind all Harris Tweed jackets except those from J Press or the Andover Shop. Suits are a different thing entirely. I've never seen a complete Harris Tweed suit cut to an American pattern. Three piece tweed suits seem to have enjoyed a brief popularity in the 1970's, and eBay is filled with suits in thinner material cut with the hallmark wide lapels of that period. But earlier suits are much harder to find. Moths and wear (especially to the trousers) have made them extraordinarily rare.
> 
> Of course, this is just my personal experience. I'd love it if more Harris Tweed suits were found! Especially in a size 38. When you encounter one - sad, heavy, and magnificent - drop me a line and I'll gladly buy it from you!


I found a green HT suit a few weeks ago. But, it had LOTS of holes. I mean holes that I could see from a distance. I could see the holes before I knew it was HT. Such a waste.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A pity. Were they moth holes? Maybe it's just me, but I think that HT is more resistant to moths than other stripes of tweed. I've seen moth holes in HT, of course, but not nearly as often as in non-branded tweed.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I found a green HT suit a few weeks ago. But, it had LOTS of holes. I mean holes that I could see from a distance. I could see the holes before I knew it was HT. Such a waste.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

32rollandrock said:


> A pity. Were they moth holes? Maybe it's just me, but I think that HT is more resistant to moths than other stripes of tweed. I've seen moth holes in HT, of course, but not nearly as often as in non-branded tweed.


I think so. One was on the sleeve right up by the shoulder. It was big enough to put your thumb in it. Then, there were a bunch of smaller ones. I think because there was so many, they were probably moth holes. This suit was old, so the moths had lots of time to chomp on it.

I think in general you are right. I have found quite a bit of old HT and it doesn't seem to be quite as likely to have moth holes.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I saw this amazing Pendleton Shacket a few weeks ago. They had it priced at $50.47 (which I think is outrageous) and it had been there for a while. I think I must have missed when the tag color was half off before. But, I saw it this past Sunday and they said the sale color was changing Monday. I got busy at work and missed it. I was almost sure it would be gone. Thankfully, when I went there yesterday morning, it was there! I never pay this much for a Pendleton, but this one is the nicest I have found.

It is a lot heavier than the other shirt/jackets I have seen. The wool is dense and heavy and awesome! I was expecting to find some wear on it. It has those shiny buttons on the pockets. I was expecting to see some scratches or smudges or something on them. But, they were PERFECT! This thing is NEW!


----------



## gamma68

^ Nobleprofessor, it looks like you've got a vintage Pendleton CPO jacket. I thrifted one myself last year that I like quite a bit. I like the colors in yours. I think the colors in mine work very well in the Fall:


----------



## 32rollandrock

An excellent example of how outrageously high prices can work against thrift stores and in favor of the knowledgeable thrifter. The SA's here go in cycles. Every few years, they start marking stuff up to insane prices, and that's actually a good thing because no one buys at such prices, just as no one bit on this Pendleton at $50, or even half that. Cool as the Pendleton is, there's not much meat on the bones at $25 for flippers. And so it languished and was there for you. Around here, it's even better, because after stuff goes for a week at half-off, they reduce it to 69 cents, regardless of the original price. And that's when you can find a ton of great bargains. At one point, they didn't start the 69 cent sale until noon on Saturdays, and the sharks started gathering at 11-ish, depending on what was there, picking stuff off the racks and waiting for the clock to strike 12. Now, it's all day long, which means I have to get up earlier than I'd like if I really want something. It's been a couple years, though, since they've had a cycle of WTF pricing. I kind of miss it, in a way.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I saw this amazing Pendleton Shacket a few weeks ago. They had it priced at $50.47 (which I think is outrageous) and it had been there for a while. I think I must have missed when the tag color was half off before. But, I saw it this past Sunday and they said the sale color was changing Monday. I got busy at work and missed it. I was almost sure it would be gone. Thankfully, when I went there yesterday morning, it was there! I never pay this much for a Pendleton, but this one is the nicest I have found.
> 
> It is a lot heavier than the other shirt/jackets I have seen. The wool is dense and heavy and awesome! I was expecting to find some wear on it. It has those shiny buttons on the pockets. I was expecting to see some scratches or smudges or something on them. But, they were PERFECT! This thing is NEW!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Great looking Jacket!

What is the difference between a CPO Jacket and a Shacket (or Shirt-Jac or whatever they call the other kind). Yours has the same buttons on the pocket that mine has and I don't think the Shackets have them. Is that right?



gamma68 said:


> ^ Nobleprofessor, it looks like you've got a vintage Pendleton CPO jacket. I thrifted one myself last year that I like quite a bit. I like the colors in yours. I think the colors in mine work very well in the Fall:


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> I will certainly heed your advice! How troublesome is international shipping?





32rollandrock said:


> Dr. L is the expert, but I was shocked by the USPS bill when I last shipped shoes to Japan, about three months ago. Came to a bit over $50.
> 
> Filling out the customs form takes less than five minutes. When you do it, make sure you write "shoes" in the item description instead of "used shoes." Rules/regulations vary between countries. The postal clerk told me that you can't send used clothing to Japan. I argued that shoes weren't clothes and they made it to the buyer. But no sense taking chances.


Bahhhh... Forget all of those forms. Find a 14x8x6 box. Wrap and pack the shoes carefully. Most shell shoes in a box of this size will have a total weight of between 2lb10oz. and 3lb8oz. This falls into the realm of USPS First Class International. Anything less than 4lbs. can ship First Class International. That means that you only have to print one simple page. Sign it, date it, affix it to the box, and send it on its way. That's it. I mailed a pair yesterday weighing 3lb10oz. (a bit heavier than normal due to them being a 10C) and it cost a total $30.45.


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Bahhhh... Forget all of those forms. Find a 14x8x6 box. Wrap and pack the shoes carefully. Most shell shoes in a box of this size will have a total weight of between 2lb10oz. and 3lb8oz. This falls into the realm of USPS First Class International. Anything less than 4lbs. can ship First Class International. That means that you only have to print one simple page. Sign it, date it, affix it to the box, and send it on its way. That's it. I mailed a pair yesterday weighing 3lb10oz. (a bit heavier than normal due to them being a 10C) and it cost a total $30.45.


Thank you!


----------



## 32rollandrock

wwilson said:


> Thank you!


Told you he was the expert.


----------



## drlivingston

This is not a political statement... It is just a brag. Ben Silver 1981 button set for the Reagan/Bush inauguration.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Considering this latest 'thrift store revelation' of your's, drlivingston, I am forced to conclude that a greenish hued complexion just does not at all look good on me! 

Great...and I do mean GREAT, find! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> Great looking Jacket!
> 
> What is the difference between a CPO Jacket and a Shacket (or Shirt-Jac or whatever they call the other kind). Yours has the same buttons on the pocket that mine has and I don't think the Shackets have them. Is that right?


Those are good questions, Nobleprof. I'm not overly familiar with the nuances of Pendleton products, so I can't give you a definitive answer. But I think you're on the right track with the pockets/buttons. I think the CPO also uses thicker wool.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> This is not a political statement... It is just a brag. Ben Silver 1981 button set for the Reagan/Bush inauguration.


I'm not sure what it is with these, but they were ubiquitous a few years ago--eBay had a ton. Not sure if that is still the case. I bought a set for a friend who leans that way. Not sure if these are the true Ben Silver as we think Ben Silver. Among other things, the NY pedigree seems incongruous. Not slamming your find at all, but I'd like to know the origin and why seem to be so many sets out there.


----------



## Woofa

Well, a quick call to Ben Silver answered some of these questions. Ben Silver was located in Manhasset NY until about 30 years ago and all buttons older than that have that location stamp. The representative advised that anything newer should not or it may be a fake. As these were made circa 1980/81, they are correctly stamped.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I'm not sure what it is with these, but they were ubiquitous a few years ago--eBay had a ton. Not sure if that is still the case. I bought a set for a friend who leans that way. Not sure if these are the true Ben Silver as we think Ben Silver. Among other things, the NY pedigree seems incongruous. Not slamming your find at all, but I'd like to know the origin and why seem to be so many sets out there.





Woofa said:


> Well, a quick call to Ben Silver answered some of these questions. Ben Silver was located in Manhasset NY until about 30 years ago and all buttons older than that have that location stamp. The representative advised that anything newer should not or it may be a fake. As these were made circa 1980/81, they are correctly stamped.


----------



## Monocle

It's the only Pendleton I kinda collect, just to enjoy them, this thicker wool one. Yours has great color. Does it have a tartan tag?



Nobleprofessor said:


> I saw this amazing Pendleton Shacket a few weeks ago. They had it priced at $50.47 (which I think is outrageous) and it had been there for a while. I think I must have missed when the tag color was half off before. But, I saw it this past Sunday and they said the sale color was changing Monday. I got busy at work and missed it. I was almost sure it would be gone. Thankfully, when I went there yesterday morning, it was there! I never pay this much for a Pendleton, but this one is the nicest I have found.
> 
> It is a lot heavier than the other shirt/jackets I have seen. The wool is dense and heavy and awesome! I was expecting to find some wear on it. It has those shiny buttons on the pockets. I was expecting to see some scratches or smudges or something on them. But, they were PERFECT! This thing is NEW!


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


>


You learn something new every day. And quit creeping out Peanut. What are you, some kind of K9 Duggar?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> What are you, some kind of K9 Duggar?


^^^Somewhat disturbing, but the absolute funniest thing that I have read today! :lol:


----------



## CornoUltimo

I went thrifting today and everything nice was horribly priced. However I was pleasantly surprised to see some nice brands out there. Some of the nicer ones were Hickey Freeman and H. Freeman&Sons Sports coats and suits for Patrick James (local mens shop); Brooks Brothers seersucker short sleeve shirt; but what really surprised me was two Zegna for Neiman Marcus sportcoats in navy. They were both double breasted and ugly as you can imagine, but the SA said they weren't fakes. This was almost as big a find as a Hermes tie I picked up for $2 a few weeks ago. Should I have passed on them? If it helps they were both listed around $100.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm not sure where you thrift, but the "SA's" in the stores I frequent have zero idea about the wares. I doubt that the jackets are faked--Zegna wouldn't seem a brand that would be commonly counterfeited, particularly if there are NM labels on them. DB jackets are generally tough flips. At $100, even if that was the price for both, you likely overpaid by a lot. Sorry. If I'm unsure about something, I ask myself: Would I wear this if it fit? If the answer is yes, that goes a long way. You say that these are ugly.

I have been thrifting for a lot of years and have never paid $100 for anything in a thrift store. The closest I've come was for a pair of concrete lion statues I bought last year for $75. They look spectacular alongside our swimming pool and are worth a lot more than what I paid--and I checked via my smartphone before I summoned the manager and started bargaining. This was a rare case.

My own brag.

Today, I found a flawless Pendleton wool shirt, not vintage, but the Country Traditionals line. Made in USA and very nice, with the traditional Pendleton lined inner shoulder and neck yoke and lined inner placket--it's a well-done modern version of old-school Pendletons. But it was $5.99--a lot, so far as I'm concerned, when it comes to Pendleton shirts. However, they were running a sale: Buy five items of clothing and each item is $1.99 each. Of course, there weren't five things worth buying. There hardly ever are. But they did have a ton of t-shirts at 50 cents apiece. I use thrift-store t-shirts with regularity to shine shoes, wax my car and wrap shoes for shipping to guard against scratches and abrasions. So I grabbed four t-shirts and they gave me the Pendleton for $1.99 plus the t-shirts at 50 cents apiece, and I was out the door for south of $5.

That, gents, is how you do it.



CornoUltimo said:


> I went thrifting today and everything nice was horribly priced. However I was pleasantly surprised to see some nice brands out there. Some of the nicer ones were Hickey Freeman and H. Freeman&Sons Sports coats and suits for Patrick James (local mens shop); Brooks Brothers seersucker short sleeve shirt; but what really surprised me was two Zegna for Neiman Marcus sportcoats in navy. They were both double breasted and ugly as you can imagine, but the SA said they weren't fakes. This was almost as big a find as a Hermes tie I picked up for $2 a few weeks ago. Should I have passed on them? If it helps they were both listed around $100.


----------



## Duvel

I didn't "go thrifting" so much today as just go a-wandering around one of my favorite cities, and as a kind of bonus, I happened on a Foreman & Clark trench coat. Clean, all the right details, the simple single-breasted nonbelted kind. Perfect fit. The vent is still stitched up, and it looks almost unworn, except that the thin leather (yes, leather!) strips in the zip-out thermal lining are quite broken-in looking. (Would someone really have worn it with the vent stitching in it for years?) Anyway, only $10, and I filled a hole in the wardrobe.


----------



## drlivingston

I would never pay $100 for anything Zegna. They have hurt their value by adding all those diffusion lines. You will find Couture XXX pieces priced the same as Z Zegna. As far as Zegna for NM double-breasted coats, are you sure that they were not orphans? There are a bunch of them out there. They are next to worthless. It is not unusual for thrifts who operate on a warped sense of brand recognition to price orphans at the same price as true sport coats / blazers.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Was I wrong for buying a pair of short winged Florsheim in burgundy for 7$? I have read some negative comments about this brand, if it helps they were flawless?! Anyways I dropped by a Value Village and it was a honeyhole, TONS of new brooks brothers pants (4$ per pant), navy, gray, brown, black, tan. I only picked up the navy and tan, I always believe in not taking more than I need or want, just seems greedy. Let the next man get a few pair, maybe that's just me. Brand New Mercer and Sons White OCBD, I know some may despise what I am about to say next LOL! I picked up a new kirkland (Costco Brand) white non iron OCBD, only 4$ but to my surprise the shirt is made with decent/good quality and it is split yoked.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CornoUltimo said:


> I went thrifting today and everything nice was horribly priced. However I was pleasantly surprised to see some nice brands out there. Some of the nicer ones were Hickey Freeman and H. Freeman&Sons Sports coats and suits for Patrick James (local mens shop); Brooks Brothers seersucker short sleeve shirt; but what really surprised me was two Zegna for Neiman Marcus sportcoats in navy. They were both double breasted and ugly as you can imagine, but the SA said they weren't fakes. This was almost as big a find as a Hermes tie I picked up for $2 a few weeks ago. Should I have passed on them? If it helps they were both listed around $100.


Zegna double breasted SC won't even sell on eBay for $100. Check eBay sold listings. I have NEVER paid $100 for clothing at a thrift store. As 32R&R mentioned, pay no attention to what the SA says. Single breasted Zegna SC (if not an Orphan), is worth buying to resell -- for $5. But, for $100 you better be getting 20 of them.


----------



## drlivingston

Sure, it's not clothing. But you can't get much more trad than Monopoly. What makes it a brag? Well, it's the 65th Anniversary Heirloom Edition brand new still in shrink wrap for $2 at a yard sale...


----------



## CornoUltimo

That monopoly set looks real nice! To dispel any confusion I didn't buy the Zegna sport coats. Neither of them were in my rather small size of 38, which is probably the main reason I almost never have thrift successes for myself in the jacket and suit department.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Mint brooks brothers small houndstooth blue ocbd, medium gray brooks brothers trousers


----------



## vpkozel

Found a tan pinstriped linen suit from Natale's in MA. Checked them out and it seems like they are a pretty high quality place. Anyone have first hand experience with that store?


----------



## drlivingston

Today was a bunch of vintage Norman Hilton and Mariano Rubinacci. Awesome stuff!


----------



## shadoman

A birthday trip to the local Goodwills netted AE Delrays, Daltons and Wilberts... and three Oxxford Spoartscoats !!!


----------



## Woofa

Great haul Shadoman, get us some pics.

and Happy Birthday!


----------



## adoucett

Not a lot of thrift action lately...but I cannot in good faith ever leave one of these behind:




Does anyone have an approximate date range for this label? I have several and am not sure quite how to date them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I know exactly what you mean. I don't wear long ties and own hundreds. One day, I will either start wearing them or flip them. But you just can't leave stuff like that behind. Wish I could help with the dating.



adoucett said:


> Not a lot of thrift action lately...but I cannot in good faith ever leave one of these behind:
> 
> Does anyone have an approximate date range for this label? I have several and am not sure quite how to date them.


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> Does anyone have an approximate date range for this label? I have several and am not sure quite how to date them.


While I am certainly no expert, this label started in the 60's. I am not quite sure when it was phased out.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I found some LL Bean boat shoes today. Keep in mind LL Bean does not really have a presence in Canada. They're in very good condition for boat shoes, which are often worn beyond abuse.

I suspect they might be women's, as they're clearly marked 9 1/2 M and the shoes fit me pretty well and I'm a 9C. Other odd thing about these shoes, is they feature a somewhat chunky sole reminiscent of the Bean Boots (chain-link type of pattern). I've looked at the LLB site as well as Google Images and I've found nothing similar.

Can someone shed some light on the size and sole by any chance?


----------



## ran23

I have been eyeing a Navy raincoat at my fav Men's shop. About knee length with zip out liner. Koratron, interesting background, this has to be years old.


----------



## colorvision

Haven't overzealously bought things that don't fit for quite a while, but was curious about this one. A 2 roll 1?













Edit: measurements in case anyone is interested

P2P 22.5
Len BOC 30
Sleeve 24.5
Lapel Max 3.75

Single rear vent not shown


----------



## drlivingston

Is that dirt or a stain between the lower button and the pocket flap?


----------



## BenjaminY

Brags; SHOE TREES..shoe trees EVERYWHERE! About 12 pair of cedar shoe trees, in a box that a young man dragged out from the SA's back room. I bought three of them. Other purchases today included a white Brooks Brothers buttondown in great condition, and a Brooks Brothers Irish linen shirt for summer. 
Blues; A nice blue blazer that was in my size, but a short, and an Isaia Napoli suit that was in mint condition but two sizes too small, and the pants were four sizes smaller. Overall a good day


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I sincerely hope you bought the Isaia suit whether it is your size or not. If not, please tell me where the thrift store is.



BenjaminY said:


> Brags; SHOE TREES..shoe trees EVERYWHERE! About 12 pair of cedar shoe trees, in a box that a young man dragged out from the SA's back room. I bought three of them. Other purchases today included a white Brooks Brothers buttondown in great condition, and a Brooks Brothers Irish linen shirt for summer.
> Blues; A nice blue blazer that was in my size, but a short, and an Isaia Napoli suit that was in mint condition but two sizes too small, and the pants were four sizes smaller. Overall a good day


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I found some LL Bean boat shoes today. Keep in mind LL Bean does not really have a presence in Canada. They're in very good condition for boat shoes, which are often worn beyond abuse.
> 
> I suspect they might be women's, as they're clearly marked 9 1/2 M and the shoes fit me pretty well and I'm a 9C. Other odd thing about these shoes, is they feature a somewhat chunky sole reminiscent of the Bean Boots (chain-link type of pattern). I've looked at the LLB site as well as Google Images and I've found nothing similar.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on the size and sole by any chance?


I was in touch LLB this morning and sent them pictures. Turns out these shoes date back to 1989 and they are indeed men's.

Kudos to LLB customer service who likely had to go look through their archives to respond to my query.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Mistake in this post.


----------



## Walter Denton

gamma68 said:


> Those are good questions, Nobleprof. I'm not overly familiar with the nuances of Pendleton products, so I can't give you a definitive answer. But I think you're on the right track with the pockets/buttons. I think the CPO also uses thicker wool.


Technically, a CPO shirt does not have the lower pockets and, as far as I'm concerned a CPO can only be Navy blue, but that's just me.


----------



## colorvision

drlivingston said:


> Is that dirt or a stain between the lower button and the pocket flap?


Unfortunately a stain. I couldn't see it in indoor light but it's visible outdoors now that I know where to look. The jacket hasn't been cleaned though. If you want it, I'll send it and we can discuss a trade if it cleans up.


----------



## drlivingston

colorvision said:


> Unfortunately a stain. I couldn't see it in indoor light but it's visible outdoors now that I know where to look. The jacket hasn't been cleaned though. If you want it, I'll send it and we can discuss a trade if it cleans up.


I appreciate the offer, brother. However, I was just curious. Believe me, I have more sport coats than I will ever need.


----------



## colorvision

Yeah, that's what I figured. Offer open to others. :beer:


----------



## dstarz

Prada sportcoat for $8.08. Yep. Probably what it's really worth, but to actually PAY it? Pretty damned great. Fits like it was made for me too…Belvest suit: Black, single button front, peak lapels, flat-front pants: Perfect fit. 35 clams. Not too bad.


----------



## BenjaminY

Nobleprofessor said:


> I sincerely hope you bought the Isaia suit whether it is your size or not. If not, please tell me where the thrift store is.


I did not, i left it for the next thrifter, be he clothes-hound or flipper. Did not want to be greedy. If you come to Massachusetts, I'll point it out to you!


----------



## Bootboymn

Blues: 60's era BB shawl collar tux jacket, orphaned and way too small; same era 3/2 sack suit 1 size smaller than I could alter to fit; J Press 3/2 sack blazer, too small and starting to fray.

Brags: RL Polo pinpoint dress shirt that actually fits(first time ever), BB chinos with a ton of life left and a higher rise.

On the fence: Rowenta Steam and Press travel iron. Thinking its better than my Black n Decker, but need to find something I'd be willing to sacrifice to test it on.

No pics, both are in the laundry bin already.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvort

Bootboymn said:


> Blues: 60's era BB shawl collar tux jacket, orphaned and way too small; same era 3/2 sack suit 1 size smaller than I could alter to fit; J Press 3/2 sack blazer, too small and starting to fray.
> 
> Brags: RL Polo pinpoint dress shirt that actually fits(first time ever), BB chinos with a ton of life left and a higher rise.
> 
> On the fence: Rowenta Steam and Press travel iron. Thinking its better than my Black n Decker, but need to find something I'd be willing to sacrifice to test it on.
> 
> No pics, both are in the laundry bin already.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any idea on the size of that sack suit you passed up?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Hancock and Moore Leather recliner and ottoman. Some scratches but nothing too bad. Passed on yet another pair of USA Sebago Campsides.


----------



## Bootboymn

ruvort said:


> Any idea on the size of that sack suit you passed up?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


According to the tag, 41l, 35w. But it was actually hand written over "42l, 36".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Posted some finds in the madras and shell threads but wanted to show this off one of the coolest things I have found.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Seems to be an old school silk midnight blue double breasted Canali dinner jacket. Very cool and headed to SPOO to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## ruvort

Woofa said:


> Posted some finds in the madras and shell threads but wanted to show this off one of the coolest things I have found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> Seems to be an old school silk midnight blue double breasted Canali dinner jacket. Very cool and headed to SPOO to sell if anyone is interested.


What are the measurements on it by chance?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Okay, my measurements may not be perfect as I don't measure/sell directly but approx. Shoulders 19, pit to pit 22 and long sleeves 26.
These should be close.
Tag lists 54L


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Okay, my measurements may not be perfect as I don't measure/sell directly but approx. Shoulders 19, pit to pit 22 and long sleeves 26.
> These should be close.
> Tag lists 54L


Odd measurements. lol


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Odd measurements. lol


Yes but SPOO will list it correctly when it sells.

More importantly what did you think of my hunt club madras?


----------



## drlivingston

Only if it is that pimp-tastic Hunt Club purple label! :biggrin:


----------



## morsini

I picked up a nice-looking, fully canvassed suit in a color I don't have (taupe), at GW a couple weeks ago. I never heard of the label though - H. Oritsky...anyone heard of them?


----------



## drlivingston

morsini said:


> I picked up a nice-looking, fully canvassed suit in a color I don't have (taupe), at GW a couple weeks ago. I never heard of the label though - H. Oritsky...anyone heard of them?


H.Oritsky makes great stuff. I put it on par with Samuelsohn and Jack Victor.


----------



## Woofa

I wanted to share this as it is by far the nicest cashmere sweater I have thrifted.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
Thick and so soft.  Ms. Woofa has already let me know it will be going in her closet.:biggrin:


----------



## Winny94

No blues tonight. HF silk/linen blend, Oxxford cashmere/wool blend, oxxford super 150s. The oxxfords have the great details you'd expect (handwork, surgeon cuffs, stem holder behind lapel, fully lined, fully canvassed, etc.). Also found a NWT St. Croix mock turtle neck.


----------



## Orgetorix

Very nice, Winny. Size and availability deets on the Oxxfords?


----------



## Winny94

Orgetorix said:


> Very nice, Winny. Size and availability deets on the Oxxfords?


They are available, I'm not sure if I'm putting up on here, listing them myself, or going through an eBay consigner who has a much bigger customer following. They measure out to approximately a 46L.


----------



## drlivingston

Winny94 said:


> or going through an eBay consigner who has a much bigger customer following


Wise move...


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw a nice Norman Hilton sack from a local haberdasher - glen plaid and looks about 42 R or L.  Could grab it tomorrow morning early if anyone is interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

4 pairs of Burberry by Pantherella socks, new in packaging.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just picked up a nice 3/2 navy sack with patch pockets from Eljo's in Charlottesville.  Looks like a 42R and it's headed for the exchange tonight - heads up.


----------



## Winny94

Odd and off topic question; I've been picking up vintage hangers lately. And chance there is a lead concern with the hardware?


----------



## TweedyDon

Winny94 said:


> Odd and off topic question; I've been picking up vintage hangers lately. And chance there is a lead concern with the hardware?


Not unless you lick them.


----------



## Beachbum44

*3 Suits Today Loro Piana 190s and 160s*

Walked into a small thrift on Hilton Head Island today and found 3 amazing suits. all are 3 button, pinstriped, with surgeon cuffs. Has the Loro Piana tag in the pants and dated 9/08. One is Super 190's top of Line 13.5 Microns, other two are Super 160 Wish. All are amazing inside and out. Not my size. I haven't measured but I'd guess jackets are 40-42 L and pants 34-36 Waist and 32-34 lengths. Very excited and had to brag. Open to trades 46L and Shoe 13 D.


----------



## Duvel

I don't think I've ever heard of Loro Piana. Is it a known TNSIL suit maker?


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of Loro Piana.


Surely, you jest...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of Loro Piana. Is it a known TNSIL suit maker?


They're the clothing designer for Van Halen.


----------



## Duvel

I see. When I google it, I get some Nordstrom links. So, department store suits, basically? Not really TNSIL, in other words.



32rollandrock said:


> They're the clothing designer for Van Halen.


----------



## TweedyDon

I just found a gorgeous bespoke Chesterfield topcoat by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, made for Wilson Rockefeller. Close examination revealed that it was thoroughly and irretreiveably mothed....


----------



## HerrDavid

Duvel said:


> I see. When I google it, I get some Nordstrom links. So, department store suits, basically? Not really TNSIL, in other words.



Our classic three-button navy sack blazer tailored in premium natural stretch wool by Loro Piana®. Undarted and fuller through the chest. Narrower shoulders and lapels. Superfine and lightweight wool. Two patch with flap pockets and a welt breast pocket. Back center vent. Dry clean. Made in the USA and Italy.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Three-Button-Sack-1818-Blazer/793M,default,pd.html?dwvar_793M_Color=NAVY&contentpos=5&cgid=0218


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. Thanks.



HerrDavid said:


> Our classic three-button navy sack blazer tailored in premium natural stretch wool by Loro Piana®. Undarted and fuller through the chest. Narrower shoulders and lapels. Superfine and lightweight wool. Two patch with flap pockets and a welt breast pocket. Back center vent. Dry clean. Made in the USA and Italy.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Three-Button-Sack-1818-Blazer/793M,default,pd.html?dwvar_793M_Color=NAVY&contentpos=5&cgid=0218


----------



## drlivingston

TweedyDon said:


> I just found a gorgeous bespoke Chesterfield topcoat by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury, made for Wilson Rockefeller. Close examination revealed that it was thoroughly and irretreiveably mothed....


Never heard of Wilson Rockefeller. But, that is certainly a "blues".


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Recent finds.


NOS Bostonian Saddle Shoe 9.5B (Goodwill Online)














Church's Custom Grade Sz 16 (Goodwill Online)














Florsheim Imperial Sz 10 (ebay)


----------



## Odradek

Blues.

Saw a fairly nice windowpane tweed jacket by Duchamp today. As new condition with spare button in the pocket, buy absolutely outrageously priced at £150 !!! (That's $236), and this in a thrift store!
I know the prices in that shop as generally being a bit high, but this was ridiculous.

Another store nearer home was trying to sell Hermes ties for £70 each a few months back. Wonder if they got any takers.

Basically, some of the charity shops here just look up ebay, find the highest price paid for an item and then stick a similar tag on their stock. I've heard them talking about it in the back room.
Oxfam and British Heart Foundation shops are the worst offenders.


----------



## Monocle

I don't know anything about Tom James. But there were several custom Holland and Sherry suits hanging at GW today. Nothing very trad, and I left them, but the fabrics seemed super nice. Judging by my quick try-on, I'd say about a 42R. All in excellent cond. $19.99 each


----------



## vpkozel

Monocle said:


> I don't know anything about Tom James. But there were several custom Holland and Sherry suits hanging at GW today. Nothing very trad, and I left them, but the fabrics seemed super nice. Judging by my quick try-on, I'd say about a 42R. All in excellent cond. $19.99 each


I have a few from GW and, depending on the line, can be very nice. A lot are fully canvassed, most at least half I think, and well made. I would never pay full price for one new, but for $10 bucks I will happily grab one if it fits a need.


----------



## Orgetorix

TJ's higher end lines are fine for personal use, but none of it has much resale value.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> TJ's higher end lines are fine for personal use, but none of it has much resale value.


Agreed. I have sold a few of their suits for good money but it had little to do with the brand. They were all POW suits with H&S fabric. I could have branded them "Drlivingston" and they would have still sold.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Let's talk letterman's jackets.

I'm often torn when I see one. I know that they have virtually zero value on the secondary market, but these old-school made-in-USA jackets are invariably of very high quality and, for some mysterious reason, are never, leastways so far as I've seen, attacked by moths on the woolen parts. I have purchased exactly three, two recently. The first was immaculate, probably never worn with nothing ever sewn onto it, and in San Francisco 49'er colors. I flipped it (to someone in the Bay Area) and made maybe ten bucks, but it took a couple of relistings on eBay to make it happen. Within the last week, I've found two. One is NWT, made in USA by Holloway, in University of Washington colors with a chenille W letter. The second, also made in USA (can't recall brand, but it's gorgeous), is in Michigan colors and in perfect condition. I paid practically nothing for them and am confident that I'll get my money back (and, if not, they're my size and I really like them). My larger question is, what might be the long-term market?

I know that Brooks Brothers offered a letterman's jacket not so long ago that didn't go over well, judging by how quickly it hit the clearance section and then disappeared. But, what possibility might there be if one were to stockpile these things and wait?
Stockpiling is rarely a good idea, I know. But these jackets are, truly, BIFL. I don't see them much on kids anymore. What might the market be, say, ten years hence?


----------



## eagle2250

^^In the not too distant past I bought three such jackets. Over time the kids earned their letters in various sports and under such circumstance(s) it becomes almost obligatory for parents to buy the generally over priced jackets. However, each of theirs had their respective names embroidered on the jackets and I suspect that might limit any resale value. When each kid reached adulthood and flew the nest, I did require that they take the jackets and a whole bunch of other stuff with them...had to clear out those closets and make room for my wardrobe expansion!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Navy Blue HSM gold trumpeter suit at the Goodwill

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

They haven't disappeared, of course, but I don't seem to see as many as I once did. Have they they fallen out of favor among the younger set?



eagle2250 said:


> ^^In the not too distant past I bought three such jackets. Over time the kids earned their letters in various sports and under such circumstance(s) it becomes almost obligatory for parents to buy the generally over priced jackets. However, each of theirs had their respective names embroidered on the jackets and I suspect that might limit any resale value. When each kid reached adulthood and flew the nest, I did require that they take the jackets and a whole bunch of other stuff with them...had to clear out those closets and make room for my wardrobe expansion!


----------



## Acme

Letterman _jackets_? Never found one... but if the market for letterman sweaters is any indication, I'd assume they'd fetch a pretty penny.

Once upon a time, I found a vintage letterman sweater in one of the grungier Sallys in my territory (it's since burned down). Another shopper noticed me with it, and then followed me around the store trying to convince me to sell it to him on the spot.

Now you've got me curious, I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> Letterman _jackets_? Never found one... but if the market for letterman sweaters is any indication, I'd assume they'd fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> Once upon a time, I found a vintage letterman sweater in one of the grungier Sallys in my territory (it's since burned down). Another shopper noticed me with it, and then followed me around the store trying to convince me to sell it to him on the spot.
> 
> Now you've got me curious, I'll have to look that one up.


One of my most cherished vintage finds is an old '40's UGA football letterman cardigan that fits me perfectly. It shows its age, but is still very wearable:


----------



## Woofa

Some recent finds.







[/URL][/IMG]
This is a beautiful Magee tweed.







[/URL][/IMG]
Leather jacket for me. Very soft and lightweight.
J&M shell? Pending confirmation. More pics in shell forum.







[/URL][/IMG]
And this guy.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shadoman

Whoo ! I'm jealous of that Brioni !


----------



## CMDC

Only the second Eddie Jacobs item I've found in all my thrifting.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Totally jealous!!



CMDC said:


> Only the second Eddie Jacobs item I've found in all my thrifting.


----------



## drlivingston

Lots and lots and lots of stuff today... My thrift cup is full and runneth over.


----------



## drlivingston

A small percentage of my weekend fun!


----------



## adoucett

^ Those sneakers look like something out of a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie


----------



## drlivingston

adoucett said:


> ^ Those sneakers look like something out of a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie


They could probably afford the $645 retail price. :biggrin:


----------



## blzr

Please allow me to brag that I picked up Allen Edmonds penny loafers today for $15. Aaah, I feel better.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nonetheless, two words apply: Burn them.

They is totally fugly. Every single pair. Someone, somewhere, might like them. People in Scotland eat weird food. So what?

All of us have committed various sartorial sins in the name of profit. I have never worn a Robert Graham shirt, although I have harvested, and flipped, plenty. But this, good sir, is an entirely different swarm of locusts to let loose upon the world. You demean all of mankind with this venture. Do the right thing: Burn them.



drlivingston said:


> They could probably afford the $645 retail price. :biggrin:


----------



## Woofa

Good pick up. AE's are a good shoe and penny loafers are very casual versatile. I have two pairs currently in my rotation, one a heavier, darker beefroll from polo and a cheaper BB lighter colored less casual pair. Always hoping to find a nice cordovan pair sometime.



blzr said:


> Please allow me to brag that I picked up Allen Edmonds penny loafers today for $15. Aaah, I feel better.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Nonetheless, two words apply: Burn them.
> 
> They is totally fugly. Every single pair. Someone, somewhere, might like them. People in Scotland eat weird food. So what?
> 
> All of us have committed various sartorial sins in the name of profit. I have never worn a Robert Graham shirt, although I have harvested, and flipped, plenty. But this, good sir, is an entirely different swarm of locusts to let loose upon the world. You demean all of mankind with this venture. Do the right thing: Burn them.


Lol..


----------



## Halbermensch

Blues:
Grey flannels, flat front, ~2in cuffs... go to check the label...









Didn't fit


----------



## shipworthy

Got my first pair of thrifted shoes yesterday. Bostonian dirty bucks for $8, gently used condition. They fit precisely into an important thrifting niche: I want a pair but paying for them seems frivolous for me.


----------



## drlivingston

Come on, people!!! This thread has been slacking. You guys need to get out there and score some brags!!!


----------



## ran23

Just won the bid on a Robert Talboot/Pebble Beach navy tie. !!


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up some Bill's seersuckers, an Eton dress shirt and some Birkenstock milanos.

Hoping for good things at the church yard sale this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorvision

Blues: Faith in humanity at all time low after seeing ebay prices for the yeezy boost 350.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Hoping for good things at the church yard sale this weekend.


Have you picked up you "early bird" pass yet? You get in an hour early for only $5. I will not be there. Leaving on a 6am flight for Baltimore. Going to spend the holiday thrifting up in MD, PA, and NJ.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've not - might try to get by tomorrow and see if I can make it go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> ......
> ....................Leaving on a 6am flight for Baltimore. Going to spend the holiday thrifting up in MD, PA, and NJ.


LOL. Working the holiday away....Would that constitute a blue of a brag?


----------



## BenjaminY

Blues; found two beautiful jackets, a kiton double breasted and a zegna, both in my size, the zegna had a giant burn on the lapel and the kiton had a few very prominent holes on the sleeve. (I bought the kiton anyway.) It was five bucks. 
Brags; J. Press Kahkis in my exact size, and a Pendelton that appears brand new.


----------



## Bootboymn

Brags: Basically new condition Crown Aristocraft cap-toe bluchers in a colleagues size.
Blues: Peak lapel, herringbone Crombie overcoat. too much dry cleaning made it stiff and stinky, but still delicious to moths.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> . Leaving on a 6am flight for Baltimore. Going to spend the holiday thrifting up in MD, PA, and NJ.


Other people go to the beach or take a cruise. I would love to take about a month off, pick a direction and just start thrifting. Happy hunting as always!

Things have been really slow here lately. My one recent brag being this BB Makers shirt. Even the near misses have been few and far between.


----------



## Woofa

Had the day off and decided to get up early anyway and take a long ride to hit some stores east of Dallas. Not much until my last stop where I found these.







[/URL][/IMG]
Black and maroon lucchese stingrays handmades. First cowboy boots I ever thrifted.


----------



## wacolo

Things picked up a bit today. Barbour, Alden, and Ferragamo.


----------



## S. Kelly

I scored a pair of Murray's Nantucket Red pleated shorts, $1.99.


----------



## Acme

Hell might just be a week in New York, with no opportunity to thrift therein, or even to visit the Golden Triangle (Brooks, J Press, Paul Stuart et al, all within walking distance of each other).

I hope you guys are having better luck than me these days.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> I hope you guys are having better luck than me these days.


I killed it in Philly this weekend! (I would put a cool emoticon here if they worked for me)


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> I killed it in Philly this weekend! :cool2:


There we go Doc - always a pleasure to help a brother out.


----------



## AshScache

Philly--my stomping grounds. I wonder if you hit my usuals from when I was doing this more....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo

Some brags: 2 3/2.5 roll sack tweed SC's from Patrick James. 
1 navy and white polka dot tie from Burberrys , 2 lambs wool ties in navy and red from Pringle of Scotland.


----------



## ran23

I got a Ralph Lauren two piece, two button brown suit today (ridiculous cheap ebay purchase). doesn't fit so I will flip it at my local consignment store.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Hoping for good things at the church yard sale this weekend.


Well, don't leave me in suspense! How did you do? (insert inquisitive emoticon since I am unable)


----------



## Acme

Hey Doc, you familiar with Dolcepunta?










Found my first one in the wild yesterday, wish I could find some more.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Hey Doc, you familiar with Dolcepunta?
> Found my first one in the wild yesterday, wish I could find some more.


They make some great ties. I have one for sale right now on feebay. A few have found their way into my permanent collection.


----------



## video2

Almost last ballantyne leadher jacket. Found in Milan's outlet last week

https://postimg.org/image/driih2p6f/My first Kiton jacket (brand new) for 650 euros (Keep outlet Milan)

https://s16.postimg.org/jwnszvdsk/kiton.jpg

And Tom Ford sartorio napoli pulovers

https://postimg.org/image/bwd008ac5/full/


----------



## wwilson

Brags: Black AE McAllisters in almost new condition...

Blues: 10.5 D

Edit: They fit! The AE 5 last is long enough to work for me...


----------



## MZWilson

Had a good week:

- Nearly new pair of weejuns. Soles appear that they've been worn one or two times. $4.79
- Great j crew summery GTH chinos. $1.99
- Several older repp ties from local shops.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Visited the USA in the last few days and came home with a Bills Khakis shirt (left 2 on the rack as I feel the sleeves are a bit long), a vintage Robert Talbott tie and a new with tags Izod sleeveless vest (on 50% off why not take it home?).

There was more interesting stuff but not my size. I'll try to sell my current "inventory" before I bring in more stuff to sell.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Well, don't leave me in suspense! How did you do? (insert inquisitive emoticon since I am unable)


No luck, alas. I was in by 9:30 but at that point all I found was a pair of black Graysons. Admittedly that's not a bad thing but i wasn't in line for thirty minutes to buy them. No clothes of note. Hoping for better at SFX soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> No luck, alas. I was in by 9:30 but at that point all I found was a pair of black Graysons. Admittedly that's not a bad thing but i wasn't in line for thirty minutes to buy them. No clothes of note. Hoping for better at SFX soon.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news... But, SFX isn't doing a sale this year. They have discontinued it.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news... But, SFX isn't doing a sale this year. They have discontinued it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adoucett

Unsure if this is a blues or a brag, but after a long day of thrifting and not finding anything, I almost couldn't believe my eyes when I came across this:





A beautiful J.Press shawl collar tuxedo jacket. I searched frantically for the trousers, but they were nowhere to be found. so, should I look for an odd pair that might potentially match? Or perhaps this would be a good jacket to use for a blackwatch trouser / DJ combination. To my understanding, J. Press doesn't sell a shawl collar anymore so who knows… Considering how well it fits me I wouldn't even be opposed to buying a pair of tuxedo trousers from J press directly, if they would do that.


----------



## Dmontez

adoucett said:


> Unsure if this is a blues or a brag, but after a long day of thrifting and not finding anything, I almost couldn't believe my eyes when I came across this:
> 
> A beautiful J.Press shawl collar tuxedo jacket. I searched frantically for the trousers, but they were nowhere to be found. so, should I look for an odd pair that might potentially match? Or perhaps this would be a good jacket to use for a blackwatch trouser / DJ combination. To my understanding, Jaycrest doesn't sell a shawl collar anymore so who knows&#8230; Considering how well it fits me I wouldn't even be opposed to buying a pair of tuxedo trousers from J press directly, if they would do that.


You will drive yourself crazy trying to match black dinner trousers to this dinner jacket. If it fits well use it for black watch or any other slightly GTH trousers.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> You will drive yourself crazy trying to match black dinner trousers to this dinner jacket. If it fits well use it for black watch or any other slightly GTH trousers.


^^^ Agreed! It's a stellar find that would look awesome with some GTH goodness.


----------



## adoucett

drlivingston said:


> ^^^ Agreed! It's a stellar find that would look awesome with some GTH goodness.


I'm going to go back tomorrow and see if the matching pants magically appear. But if not... I'll be on the lookout for the right pair of blackwatch trousers to complement it


----------



## Monocle

Gents. A question for which I have yet to find a definitive answer: (and an angle of course)

When did Filson cease making the Alaskan Guide in the US?

I have a well worn AG in red and black, made in USA that I'd like to list on-line, but don't know exactly how "vintage" it may be. And I really try to avoid the tagline if something is not really 25 years old or older, in accord with the (*ahem, cough , cough!)... "Guidelines" for listing vintage items.. which in fact THIS seller abides by.

Of course, if anyone is interested in a US made AG, please just DM me, and that will save a listing. It is a size M.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Cheaney for Alan McAfee. Corrected grain, but the nicest CG I've ever seen.


----------



## Acme

^Nice shoes, YR.

I managed a bit of thrifting last week at the Jersey shore, and pickings were a bit better than I'd expected. Scored some nice golf pants, and I can never resist a good Hickey Freeman sport coat.










I'll spare you the picture of the RG Moneybags shirt. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Dmontez

Not a thrift but a marshalls brag, two BB Makers tied for $22.00 that's about the only time I will buy ties brand new.


----------



## Woofa

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Cheaney for Alan McAfee. Corrected grain, but the nicest CG I've ever seen.


Very nice find.


----------



## Acme

Dmontez said:


> Not a thrift but a marshalls brag...


I'm gonna have to swing through Marshalls sometime, and the Rack while I'm at it. I had a conversation with a guy at a party recently, and he said his father has scored really good stuff at deep discounts at some of those stores.


----------



## Dmontez

Acme said:


> I'm gonna have to swing through Marshalls sometime, and the Rack while I'm at it. I had a conversation with a guy at a party recently, and he said his father has scored really good stuff at deep discounts at some of those stores.


My local marshalls is much much more miss than hit, but for some reason they get a lot of BB ties that are not 346 or irregular and they sit and sit until they get clearanced while the tommy hillfiger and express ties fly off the shelves. I one time bought a NWT Samuelsohn suit for 49.99 at a Nordstrom rack. That was probably my best score ever.


----------



## Monocle

You know it's gonna be a decent day, when the .99c bin is full of stuff like this.


----------



## Acme

^How much did you find?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Acme said:


> ^Nice shoes, YR.
> 
> I managed a bit of thrifting last week at the Jersey shore, and pickings were a bit better than I'd expected. Scored some nice golf pants, and I can never resist a good Hickey Freeman sport coat.
> 
> I'll spare you the picture of the RG Moneybags shirt. :rolleyes2:


Thanks. There's some good thrifting down the shore if you pick the right spots.



Woofa said:


> Very nice find.


Thank you. I got the heart in mouth, rollercoaster fun of spotting them on the rack, with a guy carefully blocking me from getting to that end before he was done looking. He didn't even give them a glance. I paid up, by the standards of Goodwills around here, but I tell myself it was less than they'd have been at consignment.


----------



## Monocle

Acme said:


> ^How much did you find?


Alas, just the one tie in madras, but several more very servicable BB cottons and some tradly no-names. It was the start to a very productive day for some trad keepers and vintage flips.


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> You know it's gonna be a decent day, when the .99c bin is full of stuff like this.


Are you sure that is real bleeding madras? It looks like it might have carcinogens woven into the fabric. :evil:


----------



## Odradek

Haven't done much in a while, and when I have gone looking there;s been little on the rails worth buying, but then I found these....

4 Hilditch & Key shirts, BNWT.
All 16" collar with a 33" sleeve. Haven't got the tape measure to them yet.


----------



## CMDC

^Very nice. For more formal shirts--i.e. worn with suits, H and K are probably my favorite.


----------



## drlivingston

I really need to get over my aversion to thrifting dress shirts. I pass up H & K shirts quite often. To me, dress shirts are a nuisance to list on the bay. Therefore, they get left.


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> I really need to get over my aversion to thrifting dress shirts. I pass up H & K shirts quite often. To me, dress shirts are a nuisance to list on the bay. Therefore, they get left.


I probably sell more dress shirts than anything else (excluding ties). For whatever reason, they've always done really well for me.


----------



## vpkozel

drlivingston said:


> I really need to get over my aversion to thrifting dress shirts. I pass up H & K shirts quite often. To me, dress shirts are a nuisance to list on the bay. Therefore, they get left.


I am not selling them so I don't have that worry, but I have absolutely killed it with dress shirts at GW.


----------



## jimw

Sorry - I bumped this over from 'Quick Answers/Questions':

I will be spending a couple of nights on business in Concord/Manchester, New Hampshire next week - any recommendations of thrift stores to while away the early evening hours? 

(PS - I'm sure my wife would be happy that I'm not seeking more sordid diversions; in fact, I guess she might find this sorta sad, even!!)

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> I really need to get over my aversion to thrifting dress shirts. I pass up H & K shirts quite often. To me, dress shirts are a nuisance to list on the bay. Therefore, they get left.


Since 32 hasn't chimed in yet, I'll do my impression:

Doc, you don't want those H&K shirts, you just need to send those to me and I'll dispose of them for you.


----------



## Acme

Odradek said:


> 4 Hilditch & Key shirts, BNWT.
> All 16" collar with a 33" sleeve. Haven't got the tape measure to them yet.


That's a great find. H&K are fairly rare around here, and even better to find them new.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Blues: 4 BB suits, size 42L, closet one was a 45L but still too tight. Oddly the pants to the 45 were big enough through the legs but too tight in the waist. 

Brags: Not a thrift but could flip. At my corporate office every few months they have a "sample sale" where you get brand new shoes, shirts, trousers for $2-$3. Happening today I scoped it out yesterday and saw a TON of PRL spread collars in 15 1/2 all gingham pattern various collars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> That's a great find. H&K are fairly rare around here, and even better to find them new.


lol... Granted, when I find them, they are NEVER new. Finding new H&K would definitely be hard to resist. Great find!


----------



## Acme

drlivingston said:


> lol... Granted, when I find them, they are NEVER new. Finding new H&K would definitely be hard to resist. Great find!


A couple of weeks ago I wandered into the GW near my house and found half a dozen Paul Stuart shirts in my size on the rack. Needless to say, I was quite happy about the find.

The next time I stopped by the same store, I ran into a fellow thrifter who proceeded to tell me that the last time he shopped there he'd found half a dozen new Paul Stuart shirts with the tag still attached. Apparently, he'd been there before me and gotten the new ones.

I don't know whether to classify that as a blues or a brag. New PRL or J Crew shirts are rare enough. H&K? Forgetaboutit.


----------



## Acme

Dmontez said:


> My local marshalls is much much more miss than hit, but for some reason they get a lot of BB ties that are not 346 or irregular and they sit and sit until they get clearanced while the tommy hillfiger and express ties fly off the shelves. I one time bought a NWT Samuelsohn suit for 49.99 at a Nordstrom rack. That was probably my best score ever.


So I stopped by Marshalls, and found very little. There are almost no dress clothes in the store, with the exception of a small amount of button down shirts and ties. The tie rack had 2-3 Brooks Brothers ties, clearanced to $10, and 2-3 Hugo Boss ties, not yet clearanced at $39. Neither inspired me much, though I did notice three nice GTH lobster emblematic ties that I'd probably buy if they went under $5.

I think Marshalls used to have more dress clothes years ago, but I don't think I've seen a suit for sale in that store since the 90's. It makes me miss Sims (well, not really, since now I stock my closet by thrifting).

On the other hand, they seem to be building up their sportswear section. They even had wetsuits on sale.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

I think of Marshall's as an especially lame, drastically overpriced thrift.


----------



## dkoernert

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> I think of Marshall's as an especially lame, drastically overpriced thrift.


I do as well, but when they get Pantherella socks in, I'll go in and clear out the whole supply.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> I do as well, but when they get Pantherella socks in, I'll go in and clear out the whole supply.


One of my local stores had a boatload of the Pantherella socks last week.


----------



## ran23

I had a credit with my consignment store: Palm Beach all wool 33" trousers, and a Cardeens Navy and white check LS dress shirt. hoping they give me a break on a 38-R tan wool suit some time. feels like tropicall wool.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> One of my local stores had a boatload of the Pantherella socks last week.


Were the prices not good enough for you to buy and put them up for sale? Best prices I have found so far is STP with an additional 40% so say $12 for OTC wool. Still a nice deal but if you are finidng them cheaper then I have to think just the people on AAAC would buy a bunch form you with little effort.


----------



## Acme

^Marshalls gets Pantharella socks? How regularly? I'm down for that.

Nice find on those shoes you mentioned in the other thread, Woofa.


----------



## colorvision

Blues: Another shirt I'll probably never wear. Debating whether it's worth more or less with Charlie Sheen's autograph.
Brags: Now I own a white dress shirt.


----------



## Woofa

An E-thrift but I can't tell you how excited I am about this one.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Were the prices not good enough for you to buy and put them up for sale? Best prices I have found so far is STP with an additional 40% so say $12 for OTC wool. Still a nice deal but if you are finidng them cheaper then I have to think just the people on AAAC would buy a bunch form you with little effort.


I am not a fan of the Marshall's Pantherella offerings. The few that I have tried have had shorter lifespans than a Mediterranean fruit fly. Since STP is owned by the same people as Marshall's / TJMaxx, it is only fitting that they would share the Pantherella bounty.


----------



## Spin Evans

The Pantherellas I've purchased from Marshall's, despite being a three-pack for ~$10, were terrible. Very loose with little elastic, which caused them to perpetually fall down my calf. Washing them in a machine, even without drying them, was a mistake.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> The Pantherellas I've purchased from Marshall's, despite being a three-pack for ~$10, were terrible. Very loose with little elastic, which caused them to perpetually fall down my calf. Washing them in a machine, even without drying them, was a mistake.


^^^^This describes my experience exactly!


----------



## Woofa

Thats a shame. So far, the ones I have from STP seem to be holding up well but they are pretty new.


----------



## Orgetorix

Woofa said:


> An E-thrift but I can't tell you how excited I am about this one.


Amazing!! Congratulations, I'm jealous. I knew what they were as soon as I saw the first picture.


----------



## Acme

colorvision said:


> Blues: Another shirt I'll probably never wear. Debating whether it's worth more or less with Charlie Sheen's autograph.
> Brags: Now I own a white dress shirt.


DaVinci makes nice shirts, if you're into that style. Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky and the signature will wash out. Congrats on the dress shirt; of all the white dress shirts to have, short of one from Kabbaz, that's the one you'd want.


----------



## Acme

This thread is too slow. Where's TonyAnthony?

Minor tie haul yesterday:










The solid color bronze metallic BB tie is very interesting, also I'm always a sucker for vintage BB ties. The Canali on the far left is soft, thick, and fuzzy, like a bath towel.

Also thrifted a suit, but more on that later.


----------



## Odradek

Minor brag, and probably not very trad, but found this pair of Grenson whole cuts today.
Size 9F UK and they need a bit of a clean and polish.


----------



## Odradek

Thought I was doing pretty good on Saturday with those Grensons, but today was even better, and I wasn't even looking. 
They were in the shop window, so I had to go in for closer inspection.

Edward Green Dover, and in great condition. Sadly they seem just a bit too small for me, but when I get a chance I'm going to try some thinner socks.


----------



## drlivingston

Here's a nice PRL 3-piece Donegal flecked tweed suit.


Two pairs from tonight's one-store venture
Alfred Sargent for Shipton & Heneage Pall Mall wholecuts (need cleaning)
Florsheim Imperial Shell LHS (can't wait to apply some lighter fluid to these bad boys)


----------



## Dmontez

Doc, if those whole cuts are close to an 11d/e I might be willing to take them off your hands..


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ack. Kicking myself over whole cuts. AE was closing out Hanovers in my size a year or so back and didn't pull the trigger. Before that, AE had a seconds sale and could've had a pair for not much more than $100. Now, can't seem to find them, or anything close, anywhere for what I consider an affordable price. Lesson learned. If something really strikes your fancy, just do it and cut back on beer to make ends meet.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Here's a nice PRL 3-piece Donegal flecked tweed suit.


A nice suit indeed.
I'm guessing it's far bigger then a 40S.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> A nice suit indeed.
> I'm guessing it's far bigger then a 40S.


It's a generous 42R. If you don't mind adding a little Armani to your wardrobe, buy one of Jon Stewart's suits that feebay is auctioning.
https://stores.ebay.com/auctioncaus...01.m1256&_trkparms=&clkid=7737686492156188421


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I apologize in advance for the poor quality of photos.




AE Park Ave Sz 11














Brooks Brother 9.5D











Clark's Handmade in India Sz 10N








Liberty London (Missing Blade holder)





Robert Talbott 











Zara Sz 15


----------



## Duvel

I almost picked up the classic red regimental stripe Brooks Brothers tie, you know the one, in perfect condition, for $1.59 at Goodwill this afternoon. But it was an *extra long*. I tried and tried in front of the mirror to make it work. Just couldn't.

Why do they have to do that.


----------



## adoucett

Duvel said:


> I almost picked up the classic red regimental stripe Brooks Brothers tie, you know the one, in perfect condition, for $1.59 at Goodwill this afternoon. But it was an *extra long*. I tried and tried in front of the mirror to make it work. Just couldn't.
> 
> Why do they have to do that.


I'm sure you would have found a happy buyer here, or on the 'Bay

Here's my tie find of the day:


----------



## Duvel

I thought about that but I just don't have the time or inclination to flip these days.



adoucett said:


> I'm sure you would have found a happy buyer here, or on the 'Bay
> 
> Here's my tie find of the day:


----------



## wwilson

Duvel said:


> I thought about that but I just don't have the time or inclination to flip these days.


Same here...I have a considerable amount of goodies but can't seem to get motivated to move them.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Duvel

I don't thrift to resell, really. I only buy what fits and what I want, for myself. About the only time I sell is when I am purging the closet.



wwilson said:


> Same here...I have a considerable amount of goodies but can't seem to get motivated to move them.


----------



## wwilson

Duvel said:


> I don't thrift to resell, really. I only buy what fits and what I want, for myself. About the only time I sell is when I am purging the closet.


I'm the same when thrifting, but I do tend to pick up the random Gloverall or shell cordovan shoes that are not in my size, you know, for the good of the people and stuff...


----------



## Duvel

Wouldn't for the good of the people mean leaving it for someone it will fit?



wwilson said:


> I'm the same when thrifting, but I do tend to pick up the random Gloverall or shell cordovan shoes that are not in my size, you know, for the good of the people and stuff...


----------



## wwilson

Duvel said:


> Wouldn't for the good of the people mean leaving it for someone it will fit?


Point taken. By people I was referring to fellow trads that would appreciate such classics - "Hey, I just picked up a navy Gloverall in size 40, anyone interested?" I leave plenty behind these days, as early on I was quite the thrift store glutton, buying everything I could just for bargain's sake. I think thrifting has quite the learning curve, and I have learned from many of my thrifting mistakes. I do tend to buy certain elements just for potential resale in order to further fund my habit/addiction.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nope. I've seen too many high school kids laughing over spectacular madras jackets they picked up for Halloween costumes that will be at risk for getting bathed in vomit..

Not one shopper in 100 in a thrift store understands or appreciates quality clothing. The shell cordovan shoes that are left behind are apt to become part of a fast-food uniform for a burger flipper in need of something cheap to wear while standing in front of a deep fryer, with predictable results.



Duvel said:


> Wouldn't for the good of the people mean leaving it for someone it will fit?


----------



## shadoman

Thrift Wednesday took me to 7 stores with a mere single item to buy, but it's a beauty...
A very nice Corneliani 3 button in charcoal .
My size, but a drop 8, so I'm going to have to let the trousers out a bit.


----------



## Duvel

I wasn't aware of this. Not one in 100, eh? Would it be more like one in 300? Or higher?



32rollandrock said:


> Nope. I've seen too many high school kids laughing over spectacular madras jackets they picked up for Halloween costumes that will be at risk for getting bathed in vomit..
> 
> Not one shopper in 100 in a thrift store understands or appreciates quality clothing. The shell cordovan shoes that are left behind are apt to become part of a fast-food uniform for a burger flipper in need of something cheap to wear while standing in front of a deep fryer, with predictable results.


----------



## drlivingston

Just purchased 41 (forty-one) NWT Bills Khakis sport coats (and conned the thrift store manager out of a Z-rack in the process). They are alpha-sized but should still be easy flips (even if I sold them at 10% of retail).


----------



## CMDC

^I'm going to change tack here. Wow, only 41. That sucks. Things must really be slow down there. They'll turn around eventually.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> ^I'm going to change tack here. Wow, only 41. That sucks. Things must really be slow down there. They'll turn around eventually.


I know, right? My game is slipping. Things should pick up in the fall.


----------



## shadoman

drlivingston said:


> Just purchased 41 (forty-one) NWT Bills Khakis sport coats (and conned the thrift store manager out of a Z-rack in the process). They are alpha-sized but should still be easy flips (even if I sold them at 10% of retail).


Nice ! (Define'alpha sized')


----------



## drlivingston

shadoman said:


> Nice ! (Define'alpha sized')


alpha sized=s, m, l, xl, xxl, etc. And here they are prior to unload:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Wow! And I was chuffed to find a pink Brooks ocbd today for $4! Haha. Incredible score!



drlivingston said:


> alpha sized=s, m, l, xl, xxl, etc. And here they are prior to unload:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Duvel said:


> I don't thrift to resell, really. I only buy what fits and what I want, for myself. About the only time I sell is when I am purging the closet.


I'm with you there, I saw a brand new pair of cole haan suede brown shoes in SA for 5$ size 11. I could've at least made 30-40$ but I passed, so the next buyer could purchase them. Just seems natural to me if I won't or can't wear it I pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I think thrifting has quite the learning curve, and I have learned from many of my thrifting mistakes. 

I learned that early on, can't tell you how many navy Blazers I bought just to find the perfect one I wanted. Spent $10 here $5 there adds up quickly. I'm content now I've got a chaps tightly woven blazer. (Navy suit coat material) that came with cheap plastic-ky brass buttons. I swapped them out for a set of brass buttons on an old HSM blazer, they are heavy and feel good on the sleeves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Wow! And I was chuffed to find a pink Brooks ocbd today for $4! Haha. Incredible score!


Any that are a U.S. 46 R? I'm not familiar with the letter sizing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> alpha sized=s, m, l, xl, xxl, etc. And here they are prior to unload:


Any a size 46 R? I'm not sure of the letter sizing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

More or less an XL, I would think.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Any that are a U.S. 46 R? I'm not familiar with the letter sizing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> alpha sized=s, m, l, xl, xxl, etc. And here they are prior to unload:


Really need an XL in seersucker...I'll be watching your eBay!


----------



## Duvel

Picked up four pretty good ties, three silk, one wool, Lands' End, Rooster, Robert Talbott, and Saks Fifth Avenue, for under five clams.

The real prize is the Robert Talbott, burgandy with small gold and dark green regimental stripes.


----------



## drlivingston

Highlights from earlier today... About to head back out.

PRL butter-soft leather jacket


Vintage John Reyle Ltd Tweed


NWT H. Oritsky 


Vintage red label JAB 3/2 sack blackwatch


Vintage Corbin yellow / blue tattersall


Minty-fresh Corneliani



$2.99 Jack Purcells


Red Wings


Not pictured: AE Woodstock, Mezlan double monks, To Boot New York black suede oxfords, etc.


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> Highlights from earlier today... About to head back out.
> 
> PRL butter-soft leather jacket
> 
> 
> Vintage John Reyle Ltd Tweed
> 
> 
> NWT H. Oritsky
> 
> 
> Vintage red label JAB 3/2 sack blackwatch
> 
> 
> Vintage Corbin yellow / blue tattersall
> 
> 
> Minty-fresh Corneliani
> 
> 
> 
> $2.99 Jack Purcells
> 
> 
> Red Wings
> 
> 
> Not pictured: AE Woodstock, Mezlan double monks, To Boot New York black suede oxfords, etc.


So, is this your full-time job?


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> So, is this your full-time job?


I wish! Unfortunately, I am also expected to make the beds every morning and feed the cat.


----------



## vpkozel

I picked up a Nordsport madras OCBD. Seems like decent quality. 

Anyone have an experience/thoughts on this brand?


----------



## Duvel

Wow, Dr. L. And I thought I had a banner day picking up four neckties.

While I can see this being a fun full-time job, I imagine it must be hard work, and it must have its ups and downs. Do you make much profit?


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Wow, Dr. L. And I thought I had a banner day picking up four neckties.
> 
> While I can see this being a fun full-time job, I imagine it must be hard work, and it must have its ups and downs. Do you make much profit?


According to the IRS, I must do fairly well. :hidden: Yes, there are plenty of "ups and downs". However, what sales-centered industry is immune to that type of cycle? My success is not derived from anything that I manufacture. That would be too easy. There are people on eBay who make and sell items of their own creation. I applaud them for finding a niche and profiting from it. Unfortunately, my success is completely dependent on the generosity of others. If people quit donating to thrift stores, my business model fails miserably. Yes, there is a lot of competition. Just about every part of a thrift store is a gold mine for a person interested in that type of merchandise. Some people sell used sporting goods. Some people are solely interested in depression glass. While others only buy and sell framed art. For better or for worse, I choose to focus on clothing and accessories. I don't recommend this occupation to everyone. It's tedious, frustrating, and VERY time consuming. However, back in the 1920s, Howard Carter said the same thing about his profession. It is just a blast to be able to devote my time and energy toward something that I think is fun.
#dowhatyoulove


----------



## Duvel

Interesting. Do you travel widely for this? I knew a vintage clothing store owner in North Carolina who traveled fairly widely, mostly along the east coast, but he put the miles in.


----------



## FLMike

More power to you. Thrift shops give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> More power to you. Thrift shops give me the heebie jeebies.


Trust me... Some of them give me the "heebie jeebies" as well. I walk out of some thrift stores and want to inject myself with penicillin. Rest assured, the first thing that I do when I enter my vehicle after being in a thrift store is reach for my ever-present dispenser of hand sanitizer.


----------



## Duvel

Three more neckties for under a buck each: an older J. Crew silk repp stripe, a Burt Pulitzer paisley, and a J.G. Hook paisley.


----------



## Woofa

I have to apologize, my greatest find ever and having problems with pics. Started using iPad and cannot access photobucket. I will work on is problem but if you take a look at the brags on tof you will see my masterpiece. Kiton double breasted suit, 100% cashmere. Not a true thrift but very close at a consignment who clearly did not know what they had. Kills me not to post but I will work on it.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> I have to apologize, my greatest find ever and having problems with pics. Started using iPad and cannot access photobucket. I will work on is problem but if you take a look at the brags on tof you will see my masterpiece. Kiton double breasted suit, 100% cashmere. Not a true thrift but very close at a consignment who clearly did not know what they had. Kills me not to post but I will work on it.


Great find, Woofa!!


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Trust me... Some of them give me the "heebie jeebies" as well. I walk out of some thrift stores and want to inject myself with penicillin. Rest assured, the first thing that I do when I enter my vehicle after being in a thrift store is reach for my ever-present dispenser of hand sanitizer.


I have had very similar experiences. I have about four regular stops with a couple of biweekly or monthly stops that are limited simply due to the " Heebie jeebie" effect.


----------



## Woofa

Thanks drl.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I think the stores that smell, with dirty floors and water stains on the ceilings, are better than the clean places. I don't care what a place looks or smells like, I'm interested in the goods. Recently scored a GoreTex parka by LL Bean for $1 in a place that looked and smelled worse than a prison with a plumbing problem. Whoever buys it from me for $35 or thereabouts (if I flip it) isn't going to have a clue where it came from.

There are no free lunches. If you skip stores based on smells and appearances, you are only leaving stuff for the likes of Dr. L.



wwilson said:


> I have had very similar experiences. I have about four regular stops with a couple of biweekly or monthly stops that are limited simply due to the " Heebie jeebie" effect.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Little brag here



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I like the Yarmouth fit.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Little brag here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Well... I went back and grabbed the darned XL BB No. 1 Repp Tie at GW. I figure I'll just StColumba the thing and do the double four-in-hand. It looks good, nearly perfect condition.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Duvel said:


> Well... I went back and grabbed the darned XL BB No. 1 Repp Tie at GW. I figure I'll just StColumba the thing and do the double four-in-hand. It looks good, nearly perfect condition.


Yes the Yarmouth is a good fit, not too baggy or too slim. I'm glad you gave in picked up the BB tie, surprised it was still there. I've done that many times and missed out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Well... I went back and grabbed the darned XL BB No. 1 Repp Tie at GW. I figure I'll just StColumba the thing and do the double four-in-hand. It looks good, nearly perfect condition.


What are the colors?


----------



## Duvel

This (the small town where I'm employed for all of another two weeks) is not exactly the most stylin' of towns. (Unless I'm walking down the street, of course.) 

Eight decent Ivy-ish ties for the same number of clams in just a few days. I don't often find decent ties in these places and when I do, I grab them. I'm picky, too--no stains, no tears, etc.--so it always feels pretty awesome to come home with a package of ties that would have cost a bundle brand new.

Enjoy the Yarmouth! To me, the cut feels a bit like a traditional fit Brooks shirt. Love that blue tattersall colorway, too.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Yes the Yarmouth is a good fit, not too baggy or too slim. I'm glad you gave in picked up the BB tie, surprised it was still there. I've done that many times and missed out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

I don't so much mind the smell but to be honest, I have been to a few places where I have felt pretty intimidated and concerned for my safety. As a result, I have taken to thrifting in very plain average clothes and not wearing a watch. I try and hit places like those only around 10am or so on a saturday. After all, I think most of the bad guys sleep in.
But I agree with 32, I figure the places where most guys would hesitate to go are the ones which have the potential to have stuff sitting around for a long time waiting for me to walk through the door. I am always thinking that this is the perfect place for me to find a pair of Shell or that RT BOC tie from the early eighties that was made in England. Of course, I have been wrong more than once and those stores are actually priced higher than the goodwills.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Duvel said:


> This (the small town where I'm employed for all of another two weeks) is not exactly the most stylin' of towns. (Unless I'm walking down the street, of course.)
> 
> Eight decent Ivy-ish ties for the same number of clams in just a few days. I don't often find decent ties in these places and when I do, I grab them. I'm picky, too--no stains, no tears, etc.--so it always feels pretty awesome to come home with a package of ties that would have cost a bundle brand new.
> 
> Enjoy the Yarmouth! To me, the cut feels a bit like a traditional fit Brooks shirt. Love that blue tattersall colorway, too.


I learned the hardway, saw a perfect Yarmouth pink OCBD and I passed just to look around. Some greedy lady just snatched pretty much and entire rack of shirts and left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Woofa said:


> I don't so much mind the smell but to be honest, I have been to a few places where I have felt pretty intimidated and concerned for my safety.
> 
> There's a Goodwill outlet that is totally different from all others. There are no clothes racks, just huge bins full of clothes. You have to dig throughout piles of weird feeling clothes. I've heard this is a last stop for GW to sell some merch, but everything is paid by the weight vs a set price, all I ever get is neckties which come out to $0.11 per tie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Duvel said:


> I like the Yarmouth fit.


I passed on a RL Polo Yarmouth shirt today, in pink. 
Maybe I should have bought it as the price was okay, but I think they are huge and baggy on me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I remember someone, I think it was here but it might have been on TOF, who crushed it at a place in Florida where the AC was on the fritz. It was a sauna, the way he described it, but well worth the stuff he picked up.



Woofa said:


> I don't so much mind the smell but to be honest, I have been to a few places where I have felt pretty intimidated and concerned for my safety. As a result, I have taken to thrifting in very plain average clothes and not wearing a watch. I try and hit places like those only around 10am or so on a saturday. After all, I think most of the bad guys sleep in.
> But I agree with 32, I figure the places where most guys would hesitate to go are the ones which have the potential to have stuff sitting around for a long time waiting for me to walk through the door. I am always thinking that this is the perfect place for me to find a pair of Shell or that RT BOC tie from the early eighties that was made in England. Of course, I have been wrong more than once and those stores are actually priced higher than the goodwills.


----------



## Woofa

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Woofa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't so much mind the smell but to be honest, I have been to a few places where I have felt pretty intimidated and concerned for my safety.
> 
> There's a Goodwill outlet that is totally different from all others. There are no clothes racks, just huge bins full of clothes. You have to dig throughout piles of weird feeling clothes. I've heard this is a last stop for GW to sell some merch, but everything is paid by the weight vs a set price, all I ever get is neckties which come out to $0.11 per tie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> there is a goodwill outlet here in Fort Worth. Charges by the pound. Your cart is weighed and the weight of the cart is subtracted. Went once. Never again. They would bring out like ten huge carts full of stuff and people would line up. Then, and I am not kidding, they would say "go" and people and kids would literally jump into the bins to try and grab stuff that did not sell at a goodwill. Not a great experience for me although I am sure there are deals to be had if you go regularly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Woofa said:


> Kendallroberts88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> there is a goodwill outlet here in Fort Worth. Charges by the pound. Your cart is weighed and the weight of the cart is subtracted. Went once. Never again. They would bring out like ten huge carts full of stuff and people would line up. Then, and I am not kidding, they would say "go" and people and kids would literally jump into the bins to try and grab stuff that did not sell at a goodwill. Not a great experience for me although I am sure there are deals to be had if you go regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, it takes way too long and 99.99% is no good. Only if all GW sold by the pound....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Woofa

A second grail today. It is going to be very hard to ever top this week. Still no luck on pics. Perhaps DRL will be so kind a second time?


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> A second grail today. It is going to be very hard to ever top this week. Still no luck on pics. Perhaps DRL will be so kind a second time?


Jesus H. Christ, Woofa! That is a grail to the highest order!


----------



## Spin Evans

I really thought that Dr. L had just so happened to have previously found a 100% cashmere Kiton DB jacket and Vicuna scarf, and uploaded images of them in lieu of Woofa's pictures. I mean, the man's seen it all.

Utterly fantastic finds.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Error in posting.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Screw vicuna.



drlivingston said:


> Jesus H. Christ, Woofa! That is a grail to the highest order!


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Screw vicuna.


The PG13 version of my absolute favorite TOF quote. :biggrin:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I wouldn't let my pug use that for a bed.



drlivingston said:


> The PG13 version of my absolute favorite TOF quote. :biggrin:


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> The PG13 version of my absolute favorite TOF quote. :biggrin:


How much softer is it than really good cashmere?
And are you gonna keep it or flip it?


----------



## Woofa

This is my first experience with it. Very light and soft, i cant say that I think it is much better than really good cashmere I have felt before. Maybe it would be if it was thicker on a sportscoat or overcoat. One of the reasons my wife and I decided not to keep it is because we really dont run in the kinds of circles where she would use it and she would always be worried if she wore it and somehow harmed it.
I have just made a deal with SPOO over on SF, who already resells all of my thrifted stuff. I believe he is going to keep it for his own collection if he likes it when he gets it.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Corneliani Italy 36w, suspender buttons, pleated (repost with some what better photos)

































BNWT Bills Khaki's Pleated Sz 33xUnhemmed

































LOCHLANE by Thomas Dean Chino Sz 34x30 (Photos don't do justice.)

















Brook Brothers Suede Bucks Sz 8.5M

























BNWT Edward Armah 100% Wool and Neiman Marcus Private Label 100% Cotton

























Neiman Marcus Private Label Bow Tie

















Vintage Stacy Adams Snake Skin Sz 11

























Floreishm Sz 9.5M


----------



## dkoernert

Not trad by any stretch of the imagination but still blew my mind. 1 stop,16 Robert Graham shirts in total:


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Not trad by any stretch of the imagination but still blew my mind. 1 stop,16 Robert Graham shirts in total:
> 
> View attachment 15050


Awesome! That is over a $5000 retail haul!


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Vintage Footfjoy Black Saddle Shark Skin Shoe Sz 10 
















Allen Edmonds Clifton Sz 11





Cheany Bench Grade Sz 9


----------



## adoucett

First time finding one of these:

And a real treasure was this, which I really wish was my size! eBay gobbled it up more quickly than I expected however.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any good thrift spots in the Atalanta Ga area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Any good thrift spots in the Atalanta Ga area?


Does a bear defecate in the woods?


----------



## blzr

Santoni shoes in excellent condition for $25!! Looks like the soles never even touched concrete


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## Kendallroberts88

Found a goodwill off la vista road in ga, yielded no results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Found a goodwill off la vista road in ga, yielded no results.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make your way to the Goodwill in Buckhead. From there, you are only a few miles up the road from Fantastic Finds (it's consignment... but they are having a great sale right now). While at Fantastic Finds, inquire about the location of the new Goodwill that is up the street. Let me know if you need more locations.


----------



## CMDC

Everyone please note the absurdity of this. DrL finds his high quality items with boxes and shoe bags!!!

Do they have valet service also at these thrifts you go to? Maybe a glass of champagne while you browse?



drlivingston said:


>


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Everyone please note the absurdity of this. DrL finds his high quality items with boxes and shoe bags!!!
> 
> Do they have valet service also at these thrifts you go to? Maybe a *glass of champagne *while you browse?


LMAO! Believe me, if they offered a drink at this place, it would more than likely be Cisco or Boones Farm.
***I won't even bore you with the detail of also having a 20% off coupon. :siesta:


----------



## PaultheSwede

I hope this post fits this thread.

I'm going to the DC area in September/October and if anyone have some suggestions on thrift and consignment stores to vistit it would be greatly appreciated. My wife is coming as well so womens clothing is of interest as well.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> LMAO! Believe me, if they offered a drink at this place, it would more than likely be Cisco or Boones Farm.
> ***I won't even bore you with the detail of also having a 20% off coupon. :siesta:


There was a time back in college when a nice bottle of Boones farm Strawberry Hill got this non beer drinker through more than a few Friday/Saturday night parties.


----------



## 32rollandrock

There is no such thing a nice bottle of that swill.



Woofa said:


> There was a time back in college when a *nice* bottle of Boones farm Strawberry Hill got this non beer drinker through more than a few Friday/Saturday night parties.


----------



## Woofa

CMDC said:


> Everyone please note the absurdity of this. DrL finds his high quality items with boxes and shoe bags!!!
> 
> Do they have valet service also at these thrifts you go to? Maybe a glass of champagne while you browse?


I have been very fortunate to start thrifting in an area where putting in the time has yielded some very nice results (and believe me when I tell you that I have put in alot of time and alot of miles.) Having said that, I think we can all agree that no one thrifts with quite the panache of DRL. Twenty NWT Bill's SC's, sure. Fifty NWT RTBOC ties, no problem. A dozen pairs of shoes (some cordovan) that look like they were only worn once, (and on carpet for that matter) all part of a days work. Heck, I am not even sure if he cares about selling half this stuff. Those Bills have yet to hit his site after nearly a week.
Now if I can only convince my wife that vacationing in Alabama next year would be glamorous and exciting.


----------



## Odradek

Woofa said:


> Now if I can only convince my wife that vacationing in Alabama next year would be glamorous and exciting.


I know what you mean. 
There's a good chance we might make it across the Atlantic for a family trip to Massachusetts next year. Alabama is just too much of a detour.


----------



## drlivingston

A few finds from today. (bunches of neckwear-not photographed)


Isaia 100% bamboo triple patch pocket sport coat
Barbour Summit zip through
Prana corduroy fleece-lined shacked
PRL goose down puffer vest


AE Polo
New Oliver Sweeney Mabillion loafers
Vtg AE Boulevard
Alden 664 black shell cordovan
Alden 681 calf
Beckett Simonon Venza suede loafers
Tommy Bahama woven loafers


----------



## Acme

Woofa said:


> Now if I can only convince my wife that vacationing in Alabama next year would be glamorous and exciting.


Tell her that you'd like to book a trip to LA for your next vacation.*

Seriously though, I've begun to think that the Doc walks the shadowy line between reality and another dimension. A dimension not only of RLPL and Barbour, but of shell cordovan. Next stop, the Thrifting Zone!

*Lower Alabama, that is!


----------



## Acme

Nice find on that Barbour, Doc. I never find those around here.


----------



## wacolo

Brags - AE Shell Bradleys

Blues - Classic Grenfell windbreaker with a big snag and too many stains.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

MF Acient Madder Tie

















AE Shelton Sz 14

















































AE Clifton Sz 11

























SF Bit Loafer

































Valentino for Norton Ditto 

















Bills Khakis M2 Sz 38

















Ermenegildo Zegna XXX Light Blue Shirt XL


----------



## Jfrazi2

The AE Clifton size 11 are a very nice fine.


----------



## Jfrazi2

*HF Wool Sport Coat*

Picked up a nice Carcoal with a blue stripe H. Freeman & Sons Wool Sport Coat at a local Goodwill Store for $3 bucks. My first decent fine here in Kentucky that actually fits me.


----------



## sskim3

Jfrazi2 said:


> Picked up a nice Carcoal with a blue stripe H. Freeman & Sons Wool Sport Coat at a local Goodwill Store for $3 bucks. My first decent fine here in Kentucky that actually fits me.


If it is charcoal with a blue stripe, it is most likely an orphan. I would see if you could find the matching pants since it is hard to pull off a decent look with a striped "sports coat"


----------



## Jfrazi2

sskim3 said:


> If it is charcoal with a blue stripe, it is most likely an orphan. I would see if you could find the matching pants since it is hard to pull off a decent look with a striped "sports coat"


I searched high and low but to my disappointment no matching pants were found. Might try and pair with a pair of grey slacks to see if it looks ok.

James


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

eBay find, Johnston Murphy Cordovan winged tassel loafers. $30.00 shipped. May wear this weekend with my charcoal suit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfrazi2

very nice pair of loafers.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Jfrazi2 said:


> I searched high and low but to my disappointment no matching pants were found. Might try and pair with a pair of grey slacks to see if it looks ok.
> 
> James


Sounds nice I would still wear it with odd pants. The orphaned coat or trouser look doesn't bother me. Nice find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Jfrazi2 said:


> very nice pair of loafers.


Thanks, I saw them and couldn't pass them up, definitely more than the $5 GW or value village shoes I normally buy. They are worth it to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> eBay find, Johnston Murphy Cordovan winged tassel loafers. $30.00 shipped. May wear this weekend with my charcoal suit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are nice. Just so you know... they are cordovan in color, not made from shell cordovan.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> They are nice. Just so you know... they are cordovan in color, not made from shell cordovan.


I figured that much, is it ok to use cordovan as the color or is burgundy the preferred choice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

Internet is on the fritz at the crib, so no photos for now, but have, finally, run into some luck. Found a BB Golden Fleece suit next to an Armani suit, next to two Canali suits (one Super 110s, the other Super 120s) next to an Armani sport coat next to the piece d'resistance, a custom-made Samuelsohn suit from 2013. All flawless and out the door for $60. Also an unusual Pendleton wool zip-up plaid jacket, fully lined. Never seen one like it. Paid $10, but it's worth it. Fits me perfectly.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

32rollandrock said:


> Internet is on the fritz at the crib, so no photos for now, but have, finally, run into some luck. Found a BB Golden Fleece suit next to an Armani suit, next to two Canali suits (one Super 110s, the other Super 120s) next to an Armani sport coat next to the piece d'resistance, a custom-made Samuelsohn suit from 2013. All flawless and out the door for $60. Also an unusual Pendleton wool zip-up plaid jacket, fully lined. Never seen one like it. Paid $10, but it's worth it. Fits me perfectly.


God blessed the thrifters today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

God had nothing to do with it. It was a television anchorman who neglected to remove his business cards from the pockets.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> God blessed the thrifters today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

God created the anchor man. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I figured that much, is it ok to use cordovan as the color or is burgundy the preferred choice?


I'd say burgundy.
Cordovan denotes the leather.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The devil made him do it.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> God created the anchor man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

32rollandrock said:


> The devil made him do it.


Nice try 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfrazi2

Kendallroberts88,

I picked up a brown pair of brooks brother all leather cap toe shoes at a consignment store sale for $22 but they are in very good but not excellent condition. They need a little TLC.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

That's a nice pick up, most thrift shoes just need a good cleaning and some polish. Most of my shoes have been from GW or Salvation Army so I hesitate to spend over 20$ for shoes but I'm starting to get over that phobia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Florsheim Imperial short wings, I'm liking the look for burgundy shoes 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfrazi2

Another excellent pair of shoes.


----------



## Duvel

Suspicious vial in the upper left corner!



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Florsheim Imperial short wings, I'm liking the look for burgundy shoes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Company work vehicle with too many passengers lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Suspicious vial in the upper left corner!


Yep... I used to drive around with Aquafina/Smirnoff bottles in the floorboard.


----------



## Duvel

Ha! The perspective makes it look like a vial.

Anyway... my latest score... a $1 tie from Salvation Army! Worsted and Dacron, y'all. Union made, to boot.


----------



## Sully

Wish these were my size!!


----------



## colorvision

A few recent finds


----------



## colorvision

Not trad, but nice to get to Goodwill before the flippers did last weekend.


----------



## FLMike

colorvision said:


> Not trad, but nice to get to Goodwill before the flippers did last weekend.


So those are for your own personal use, or are you a flipper too?


----------



## colorvision

Sadly no boy of mine will wear this. Probably for the best though, since I only noticed that the buttons were on the left side after I bought it.


----------



## colorvision

FLCracka said:


> So those are for your own personal use, or are you a flipper too?


Personal use. Not sure they'll get a lot of it, but they fit well.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice finds, colorvision!


----------



## TweedyDon

Sully said:


> Wish these were my size!!


But not that you were that size!


----------



## vpkozel

Found some Cole Haan Country, made in USA suede balmorals in light brown/tan. Anyone know anything about this type of shoe?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> Found some Cole Haan Country, made in USA suede balmorals in light brown/tan. Anyone know anything about this type of shoe?


They sound nice, I know someone who is a cole Haan fan and from what he says, if the soles are rubber then It's a cheaper shoe, if it's leather you have a good one. He says a lot of their older leather soled shoes have been discontinued

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Decent thrift, cotton sport coat from GW. JosABanks maker. This was next on my list of things to look for. Id like to find a navy, olive green coat next. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Kendallroberts88 said:


> They sound nice, I know someone who is a cole Haan fan and from what he says, if the soles are rubber then It's a cheaper shoe, if it's leather you have a good one. He says a lot of their older leather soled shoes have been discontinued
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have Vibram soles.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> They have Vibram soles.


Which one is most similar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Which one is most similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is them except mine are lighter in color.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> That is them except mine are lighter in color.


These are the pair he has except his are winged, he declares they are great quality. Nice find

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Kendallroberts88 said:


> These are the pair he has except his are winged, he declares they are great quality. Nice find
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know if they are goodyear welted? Or if they are at least resoleable?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I'll ask him next time I get a chance to talk with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Good pick up from value village PRL cotton pants and a nice linen silk blend pair, I left 6 pair of pants on the rack for the next thrifter. Paying it forward is my motto. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLW

You just don't know. Yesterday I had been out thrifting all day without much luck. It's 7:30pm I'm exhausted, hungry, an hour and twenty from home. For some reason I 75 north backed up. I decided to head south, one more store. It's almost 8:00pm when I arrive, one hour until closing time. I'm giving myself 45 minutes. I'm not in the mood to sort through sport coats, thankfully I did. I found this vintage BB 346 summer weight, semi lined, 3/2 roll, patch pocket. Looks like new.


----------



## drlivingston

That is an example of when "346" was still good. It is not to be confused with the "346" dreck that you find in the stores today.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Nice jacket, persistence pays off.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Yesterday was half off day at VALUE on summer clothes. Picked up a pair of new looking Tilley Endurables shorts in my size. As I was making my way to the shoe department, there was a bit of a jam by the purses department. At that point, my eyes wandered off to the purses and the first one on the wall was a Tumi tote.

Any one knows how to get rid of an ink spot on leather? It's as if a pen leaked on that purse and left a spot the size of a nickel.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Blue: mint non iron OCBD from BB white baby blue pink tattersall. Alpha size Xl was a tad bit too baggy in the midsection, I could've had it altered but what really crushed me was the neck was surprisingly large. 18? Maybe I haven't checked their alpha size charge, I stood in the mirror trying to find the right neck placement for it not to look too big but I had to pass. I'm learning after the initial excitement of a good find is to really look at it. Sometimes your sense comes to you and you realize it's better to pass. A few other nice OCBD but none panned out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Redeemed the day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfrazi2

Found a pair of NWT Orvis brown moleskin pleated pants in my size 36wx34l.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Jealous. Long been on my wish list.



Jfrazi2 said:


> Found a pair of NWT Orvis brown moleskin trouser in my size 36wx34l.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

32rollandrock said:


> Jealous. Long been on my wish list.


Orvis is pretty reputable huh? Guess I should have gotten the 4 pair that i passed over yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Friday is not normally a route where I pick up shoes. However, all of these caught my interest today.:



NIB Justin Bent Rail Tan Puma Made in the USA boots
AE Dryden
AE Pembrooke
AE Bucktown
AE Grayson
EUC Hanover Wing Tips
Vtg Genuine Alligator Loafers


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> Friday is not normally a route where I pick up shoes. However, all of these caught my interest today.:
> 
> 
> 
> NIB Justin Bent Rail Tan Puma Made in the USA boots
> AE Dryden
> AE Pembrooke
> AE Bucktown
> AE Grayson
> EUC Hanover Wing Tips
> Vtg Genuine Alligator Loafers


Any 13's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

Generally speaking, yes, Orvis makes nice stuff.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Orvis is pretty reputable huh? Guess I should have gotten the 4 pair that i passed over yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Generally speaking, yes, Orvis makes nice stuff.


I might have some sz 36 Orvis moleskins laying around if you are interested, 32. Or, what size are you looking for?


----------



## CMDC

drlivingston said:


> I might have some sz 36 Orvis moleskins laying around if you are interested, 32. Or, what size are you looking for?


I'm sure you could just pop out tomorrow for twenty minutes or so and find him a couple of options to choose from.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> I'm sure you could just pop out tomorrow for twenty minutes or so and find him a couple of options to choose from.


You get a kick out of busting my chops! :biggrin: I already have a feeling that tomorrow is going to be epic!!! Going on one of my favorite (and most productive) routes. Will post finds on Sunday... I am feeling Kiton and Brioni!!!


----------



## CMDC

drlivingston said:


> You get a kick out of busting my chops! :biggrin: I already have a feeling that tomorrow is going to be epic!!! Going on one of my favorite (and most productive) routes. Will post finds on Sunday... I am feeling Kiton and Brioni!!!


Today, having a day off from work, I decided to do my occasional Northern Virginia suburbs run, which is Goodwill heavy. I was reminded again why it is only occasionally done. Six stores with only two shirts and one tie to show for the effort. Thankfully one of my favorite record stores was also en route so the day wasn't a total bust.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Today, having a day off from work, I decided to do my occasional Northern Virginia suburbs run, which is Goodwill heavy. I was reminded again why it is only occasionally done. Six stores with only two shirts and one tie to show for the effort. Thankfully one of my favorite record stores was also en route so the day wasn't a total bust.


That is a goal of mine. I don't know SQUAT about vinyl. However, so many of the stores that I hit are loaded with albums. I just wish that I knew what to look for.


----------



## Duvel

I love my Orvis 3/2 roll sport coat.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> *Orvis is pretty reputable huh? *Guess I should have gotten the 4 pair that i passed over yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I feel fortunate to live in a town with a great, thriving record store. This place has been around since the early '80s, at least. I don't get there often enough.












CMDC said:


> Today, having a day off from work, I decided to do my occasional Northern Virginia suburbs run, which is Goodwill heavy. I was reminded again why it is only occasionally done. Six stores with only two shirts and one tie to show for the effort. Thankfully one of my favorite record stores was also en route so the day wasn't a total bust.


----------



## Woofa

Been on vacation all week down in south padre. Hit a few stores, nothing much but I did pick up a pair of AE golf shoes for myself. Don't golf often but once or twice a year. Pretty happy with that pickup, old golf shoes had seen better days and these have the newer detachable plastic turf pieces. Will be stopping by sports authority this week to see about replacing those as most were gone.


----------



## drlivingston

As predicted... today was EPIC! :hidden:


----------



## Acme

^Well, don't keep us waiting... Some of us have to live v̶i̶a̶c̶r̶o̶u̶s̶l̶y̶ v̶i̶r̶a̶c̶u̶l̶o̶u̶s̶ v̶i̶c̶a̶r̶o̶u̶s̶ some of us have to hang out here while we're on the wagon for a while.

Nonetheless, I did find a very nice Brooks grey herringbone tweed 3/2 sack blazer yesterday. It had the early 2000's label. I'm now convinced that Brooks has always had that jacket available, and probably always will.


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


> Today, having a day off from work, I decided to do my occasional Northern Virginia suburbs run, which is Goodwill heavy. I was reminded again why it is only occasionally done. Six stores with only two shirts and one tie to show for the effort. Thankfully one of my favorite record stores was also en route so the day wasn't a total bust.


I hate that route. So many stores that should be rich, but always disappointing. I get the feeling they're either heavily picked by a lot of flippers or, more likely, Goodwill has very knowledgeable people doing the sorting for those stores and the good stuff never makes it to the sales floor.


----------



## CMDC

It used to be better, especially the Unique Thrift on Gallows Rd. which was a goldmine when I started thrifting. The only time I do this route now is when I have nothing else going on and there's something else out there worth visiting. I maybe do this stretch two or three times a year now, max. Being in a stretch of relatively well to do suburbs, you'd think the pickings would be better, but they're lousy.



Orgetorix said:


> I hate that route. So many stores that should be rich, but always disappointing. I get the feeling they're either heavily picked by a lot of flippers or, more likely, Goodwill has very knowledgeable people doing the sorting for those stores and the good stuff never makes it to the sales floor.


----------



## drlivingston

Hmmm... Seems like the good stuff never sees the light of the showroom floor. Production people in the back are either raping the goods for personal gain or are consolidating it for goodwill dot com.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Picked up a Ben Silver blue and white Uni stripe today that is WAY too big for me. It will be on the sale thread as soon as I get the photos up. Size is 17 1/2 x 35 if anyone is interested.


----------



## wwilson

Brags: BB made in England trench!

Blues: J&M USA-made gunboats too small, probably a 10 or 10.5...


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sample sale a BSS today, I have the option of getting a pair of suede chukkas $5 brand new. Choices are Johnston Murphy or Clarks? Which is preferred? Both are med brown color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

J&M chukka 2015 collection 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

^^^ pretty nice buy for $5.00. Cheaper than what I pay to thrift. Nice find.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*



Woofa said:


> ^^^ pretty nice buy for $5.00. Cheaper than what I pay to thrift. Nice find.


Thanks, if only I were a size 36 in pants and 16 in shirts I could really rack up, PRL, BB, Lands End, Belk Private Label, Cam Newtons line, pants shirts suits all 3$ most styles are for the following season or the current season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Kendallroberts88 said:


> J&M chukka 2015 collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea where this sale is but for $5 that is great. You should have gotten both if the leather shades were different. Where is this place?


----------



## sskim3

not a thrift brag but an 
e-thrift blue....



$120 and not my size.. only 43 regular left.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

sskim3 said:


> I have no idea where this sale is but for $5 that is great. You should have gotten both if the leather shades were different. Where is this place?
> 
> At Belk, I work at their headquarters, so all the samples that are sent from various vendors are sold to the employees.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Shorts were 2 for 1 today at SA and I came home with 2 current model Tilley shorts that look unworn, in essentially my size.

In the span of a week it's $350 worth of shorts for about $12 total.


----------



## fred johnson

Blues: found a sh*$load of Lands End BD shirts at the local thrift; tartan plaids, stipe, solids all with the "classic - not -to-be-seen-again 3-1/4 collar, washed and cleaner ironed. I stopped counting how many. All 16-1/2/33 , neck too big and sleeves too short; major bummer!


----------



## ran23

I've been trying on a trim size 40 Cricketeer light blue summer blazer. The store had it on the clearance rack, and held it for me for $5.00 today. happy


----------



## Kendallroberts88

ran23 said:


> I've been trying on a trim size 40 Cricketeer light blue summer blazer. The store had it on the clearance rack, and held it for me for $5.00 today. happy


Nice find, I saw some today but it wasn't my size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Not a bad day, grey windowpane suit JAB, JAB wool slacks, bullock and jones black cotton pants. I know black is shunned but my wife bought me a pair of suede black driving loafers so I needed a nice pair of cotton black pants. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwilson

Good day today! Picked up 2 pair of BB Advantage, a pair of RL Polo shorts and nearly a dozen ties...


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> Blues: found a sh*$load of Lands End BD shirts at the local thrift; tartan plaids, stipe, solids all with the "classic - not -to-be-seen-again 3-1/4 collar, washed and cleaner ironed. I stopped counting how many. All 16-1/2/33 , neck too big and sleeves too short; major bummer!


Sad that I missed this.. Potential Proxy?


----------



## drlivingston

Lots of brags today...


----------



## L-feld

sskim3 said:


> not a thrift brag but an
> e-thrift blue....
> 
> $120 and not my size.. only 43 regular left.


I have to use all the restraint I can muster to not buy this. I already have a madras jacket and I don't even wear it that much, I really don't need another. Grrr. Must resist.


----------



## Halbermensch

A little time to thrift between semesters.

A nice tie









A nice popover 









A cool fun shirt









Some random made in England moleskins for winter









A point collar shirt, which is not trad, but hey... it fits, and I don't own any point collars.










Also, a pair of NIB Sebago made in the USA penny loafers that I forgot to take a picture of.

Blues... A BB shawl collar tux, fit great... no pants :fool:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Halbermensch said:


> A little time to thrift between semesters.
> 
> A nice tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice popover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cool fun shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random made in England moleskins for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point collar shirt, which is not trad, but hey... it fits, and I don't own any point collars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a pair of NIB Sebago made in the USA penny loafers that I forgot to take a picture of.
> 
> Blues... A BB shawl collar tux, fit great... no pants :fool:


Good pick up, I've been searching for a nice tux as well, I hate when the pants go missing or nobody dropped them off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Halbermensch said:


> A little time to thrift between semesters.
> 
> A cool fun shirt


That's gonna be my size and available for sale/trade, yes?


----------



## Orgetorix

^ quelle suprise


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Blues: everything! I didn't find one single item, not even a decent neck tie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> ^ quelle suprise


LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## jmtrudeau1980

Picked up this Isaia Napoli suit at the Goodwill in La Jolla. Couldn't believe my eyes and snagged it for $20. It had a broken button on the cuff but I had it repaired while it was being fitted. I can not find much out there as the lining and labels look slightly different than what I can find online. Wondering if anyone could enlighten me as to approximate age.


Thanks for any input!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm not an expert on dating Isaia, but I'm pretty sure that red label is the one previous to the current label. It's probably not older than a decade, but not made within the last two or three years. That's the best guess I can provide.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> I'm not an expert on dating Isaia, but I'm pretty sure that red label is the one previous to the current label. It's probably not older than a decade, but not made within the last two or three years. That's the best guess I can provide.


I concur... I was estimating around 2010-2011. (again... not an expert)


----------



## jmtrudeau1980

drlivingston said:


> I concur... I was estimating around 2010-2011. (again... not an expert)


Thanks for the estimate. I had a feeling it was late 08 to 11. Couldn't pass it up. $20 cost plus $40 alterations and $10 cleaning.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Went by the value village and picked up the Orvis pants up tan, grey in color also picked up a nice ppbd purple and white striped by lands end.

Edit: I am throughly impressed with the Orvis pants, "worlds most comfortable chino" I wasn't expecting much with the poly count being at 60% but I can honestly say after walking around in them for awhile they look nice and the fit is even better. The noise from friction isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Only thing is I could do without the flap pockets on the back pockets, side zip pocket is great too. I could see myself paying full retail for a few of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

What's your most thrifted item? No matter how many of it you already have, you still find yourself wanting to buy more of this item?

For me it's white dress shirts, I own quite a bit but I always drift to the white shirt section when I enter the store. OCBD, PPBD, spread collar, cutaway collar, French cuff it doesn't matter if it's nice and bright chances are I'll really consider buying it. I sometimes pass on it, other times not so much.... So what's your go to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

No such thing as a go-to in a thrift store. You take what the defense gives. Usually, that means ties. You can score Talbotts all day long for $1.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> What's your most thrifted item? No matter how many of it you already have, you still find yourself wanting to buy more of this item?
> 
> For me it's white dress shirts, I own quite a bit but I always drift to the white shirt section when I enter the store. OCBD, PPBD, spread collar, cutaway collar, French cuff it doesn't matter if it's nice and bright chances are I'll really consider buying it. I sometimes pass on it, other times not so much.... So what's your go to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Pocket squares. I'd say I've bought 90% of the pocket squares I've come across in thrifts.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

32rollandrock said:


> No such thing as a go-to in a thrift store. You take what the defense gives. Usually, that means ties. You can score Talbotts all day long for $1.


I can agree with that viewpoint! Well said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Pocket squares. I'd say I've bought 90% of the pocket squares I've come across in thrifts.


I wish there were more in the stores I frequent, usually just plain white ones, I even search through the scarves to see what's there. No such luck for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> What's your most thrifted item? No matter how many of it you already have, you still find yourself wanting to buy more of this item?
> 
> For me it's white dress shirts, I own quite a bit but I always drift to the white shirt section when I enter the store. OCBD, PPBD, spread collar, cutaway collar, French cuff it doesn't matter if it's nice and bright chances are I'll really consider buying it. I sometimes pass on it, other times not so much.... So what's your go to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Underwear. Man, do I love buying used underwear. Tightie wighties preferably.


----------



## colorvision

FLCracka said:


> Underwear. Man, do I love buying used underwear. Tightie wighties preferably.


Ha! Yesterday I found a nice Lorenzini linen shirt, but my enduring image from the store was the line of tighty whities at the end of one of the racks. First time I've seen underwear in a thrift store without someone getting asked to put their pants back on. Pop!


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> Underwear. Man, do I love buying used underwear. Tightie wighties preferably.


Sigh... If more men wore undergarments, I wouldn't have to pass up so many pairs of piss-stained Zanellas.


----------



## adoucett

^ Thanks for the imagery LOL


----------



## 32rollandrock

Wuss. No one can see the stains, so who cares?



drlivingston said:


> Sigh... If more men wore undergarments, I wouldn't have to pass up so many pairs of piss-stained Zanellas.


----------



## Duvel

I found a fairly decent looking, nice feeling wool/cashmere sport coat in a nice autumn-like brown/gold/green plaid last weekend. Two buttons and lightly darted but not overly suppressed and the stance and the lapels were acceptable. Arnold Brant. Buttons were a little cheap but I thought I could replace them. Overall, it even looked slightly trad, or at least conservatively preppy. I was almost ready to buy and then I raised my arms to check the armholes--holy crap, like halfway down my rib cage! The shoulders went up, the jacket splayed out. 

I forgot how these department store brands much past the 1970s do such an awful job with the armhole. It could have been a great jacket.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Found a very nice navy Samuelsohn suit in my size today .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Lots of brags today!


----------



## Rashcroft

*My first post...*

Well gentlemen, this is my first post. I suppose I should start off with a bang. I have been frequenting many different thrift stores recently, partly inspired by members of this forum and others. While I have been tremendously successful in finding quality items in excellent condition (after a significant time investment), I did want to share a particularly special thrift brag.

I was working in the SF Bay Area a couple of weeks back, and used the off time to visit various thrift stores in the area. During one particular visit to one of the better thrift stores I have been in, I came across a Ralph Lauren Purple Label suit jacket. Made in England, 99% wool/1% cashmere, it was my size! My excitement was hampered by the fact that no matching pants were on the hanger with the jacket. However, for 9 bucks, what did I have to lose? I could just wear it with jeans or something.

After consulting this forum about my bright idea of using the orphaned suit jacket, I came to the realization that there was no way this would work. The following night, I went back to the same store determined to find the matching pants. I was prepared to look at every item of clothing, in every section of this massive store to find the long lost pants. I first started in the most logical section, men's pants. Within three minutes, I found the pants and walked on air for a bit. I paid $7 for the pants and went home shocked that I had been lucky enough to find an amazing suit for an unbelievable price.

A big thank you to Andy and the members of this forum for the information you have shared (unknowingly) with me, on my quest to become a well-dressed gentleman.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Rashcroft, 

Very nice find and welcome to the forum.


----------



## fred johnson

My son who has been living in CA for the last year came back to CT on business and wanted to visit our favorite thrift. I usually visit this place once a week and have found nothing of merit or fit for months. He goes in and comes out with an almost new pair of AE Randophs (sp) and a NWT J Crew 3/2 tan linen sack.


----------



## Rashcroft

Jfrazi2 said:


> Rashcroft,
> 
> Very nice find and welcome to the forum.


Thank you.


----------



## Duvel

A humble but handsome find today: a gently worn Bert Pulitzer red-and-navy regimental-stripe silk tie. $1.88


----------



## drlivingston

I love when the stores shift seasons. The shorts and swimsuits go away, making room for some stuff that is actually worth buying. I had a lot of fun out there today! Many bag-fulls were brought home.


----------



## DLW

Stumbled upon a nice find this week.


----------



## drlivingston

Tweed McVay said:


> Stumbled upon a nice find this week.


Vintage Norman Hilton 3/2 sacks are awesome! Great pattern matching and a nice feel to the fabric. Just be careful when buying them. Many of the ones that I have found were made for people with T-Rex arms.


----------



## adoucett

Rashcroft said:


> Well gentlemen, this is my first post. I suppose I should start off with a bang. I have been frequenting many different thrift stores recently, partly inspired by members of this forum and others. While I have been tremendously successful in finding quality items in excellent condition (after a significant time investment), I did want to share a particularly special thrift brag.
> 
> I was working in the SF Bay Area a couple of weeks back, and used the off time to visit various thrift stores in the area. During one particular visit to one of the better thrift stores I have been in, I came across a Ralph Lauren Purple Label suit jacket. Made in England, 99% wool/1% cashmere, it was my size! My excitement was hampered by the fact that no matching pants were on the hanger with the jacket. However, for 9 bucks, what did I have to lose? I could just wear it with jeans or something.
> 
> After consulting this forum about my bright idea of using the orphaned suit jacket, I came to the realization that there was no way this would work. The following night, I went back to the same store determined to find the matching pants. I was prepared to look at every item of clothing, in every section of this massive store to find the long lost pants. I first started in the most logical section, men's pants. Within three minutes, I found the pants and walked on air for a bit. I paid $7 for the pants and went home shocked that I had been lucky enough to find an amazing suit for an unbelievable price.
> 
> A big thank you to Andy and the members of this forum for the information you have shared (unknowingly) with me, on my quest to become a well-dressed gentleman.


Well done! You've learned more in 2 posts on the forum than I did in probably a year here.

Congratulations on finding the full suit - I haven't been lucky enough to find a single RLPL item while trifting, yet alone the often impossible task of reuniting an orphan. Sounds like the SF Bay area produces some good finds.


----------



## drlivingston

If I get a chance, I will post some of my weekend finds.


----------



## vpkozel

Had a nice weekend. Got an older wool/cotton JAB stone colored suit and a navy windowpane PRL blue label made in italy. Not sure if I will keep it though as it has a ticket pocket, so if you are a 42 or so and would have interest, let me know via pm. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Is the considered cerulean blue? Picture is true to color



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

During my recent New England trip, I dragged my wife to the Salvation Army in Newport, RI. Sadly, it was one of the worst SA's I've ever been to. The only item of interest was an old BB glen plaid suit, with 4" lapels. I passed.

However, I did pick up a few items at an antiques shop in Chester, CT. (The Rogers Peet is a bow tie):







And at an antiques shop in nearby Essex, CT, I bought a leather-bound book from 1713. It's the oldest book in my modest collection:


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> If I get a chance, I will post some of my weekend finds.


That is two teaser posts and no pics. Boooo!

Grabbed a BB pencil stripe bowtie which went to my nephew. Also found a made in New England Madeleine Finn linen shirt.

Passed on a clean pair of Mezlan double monks for $25 and a slew of 3/2 sack suits from defunct local trad shop. All had a few issues. And am very glad to see the outerwear and sweaters hitting the racks!


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> That is two teaser posts and no pics. Boooo!


Fair enough... I will give you a two picture teaser. First pic is for the trads. Second pic is for the fashion crowd.

L) Florsheim Imperial 5-nail v-cleat Shell Cordovan PTBs
R) Alden 962 Norwegian front bluchers (love the Aberdeen last)


L) Etro Wingtips (Silk & Suede)
R) Etro Wingtips (Tweed & Calf)


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> Fair enough... I will give you a two picture teaser. First pic is for the trads. Second pic is for the fashion crowd.
> 
> L) Florsheim Imperial 5-nail v-cleat Shell Cordovan PTBs
> R) Alden 962 Norwegian front bluchers (love the Aberdeen last)
> 
> 
> L) Etro Wingtips (Silk & Suede)
> R) Etro Wingtips (Tweed & Calf)


Sizes?


----------



## drlivingston

wwilson said:


> Sizes?


All my size... 11 :happy:


----------



## shipworthy

gamma68 said:


> During my recent New England trip, I dragged my wife to the Salvation Army in Newport, RI. Sadly, it was one of the worst SA's I've ever been to. The only item of interest was an old BB glen plaid suit, with 4" lapels. I passed.


What a coincidence! I was in that same SA this morning. Swung by after a weekend trip before heading back to Boston. And you're absolutely right. It was a desert. I did see two 2/3 roll, sack cut BB blazers that appeared to both be "Wash and Wear" fabric. Historically interesting but not very wearable.

Two theories. First, I saw another guy going through the racks who look like he knew his way around pretty well. He'd put aside a large pile of stuff. Couldn't have all been in his size; I'm guessing it gets cleaned through for flipping on a regular basis. Also, there is a consignment store right around the corner practically that was much better stocked but really pricy for second-hand goods. $20 ties, $30 shirts, etc. I bet they also suck up a lot of potential SA donations.


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> All my size... 11 :happy:


Congratulations...or should I say "BOOM!"?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Recent pick up, BB mint light gray trousers, tag said 2006 but barely warn. I think this is the most versatile trouser/suit color. Black, navy blue, burgundy, tan-med brown shoes pair well with this gray. Cleaned steamed/pressed ready for the weekend

Edit: forgot to post the picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Found this vintage Pendleton car coat today.


----------



## Duvel

This is n i c e, YSR!



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Found this vintage Pendleton car coat today.


----------



## Jfrazi2

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Found this vintage Pendleton car coat today.


Beautiful car coat.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks gentlemen! I almost spent about 8x more for the same coat on Etsy last year.. Glad I waited!


----------



## drlivingston

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thanks gentlemen! I almost spent about 8x more for the same coat on Etsy last year.. Glad I waited!


That thing is about as EUC as one could hope for. Beautiful!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

One of my best thrifted items coming soon.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Canali navy blazer, patch pockets, mop buttons, double vented, it has the look of a sack blazer but doesn't have the rough feel that comes with sack. $1.75. To think I've passed this blazer for a month and never really looked at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Canali navy blazer, patch pockets, mop buttons, double vented, it has the look of a sack blazer but doesn't have the rough feel that comes with sack. $1.75. To think I've passed this blazer for a month and never really looked at it.


When we use the term "sack", we are not referring to the material used to make the blazer. Sack indicates that it does not have a darted front. Unless, of course, by "sack", you are speaking of hopsack material.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Yes, I was speaking of hopsack material....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

However... I sometimes _feel _rough in my sack blazer, depending on what the night before was like.


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> However... I sometimes _feel _rough in my sack blazer, depending on what the night before was like.


Touché


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Full picture of today's pick up, Canali navy blazer, Orvis 100% linen pants, ironically the Orvis pants were $3.50. Overall pretty good day, not pictures PRL tan chinos (for work) and a generic multi print pocket square



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Yes, I was speaking of hopsack material....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you clarified. I own three sack blazers and all are quite smooth.


----------



## Odradek

Found a nice morning dress ensemble in my size, but didn't buy as although Ascot less than an hour's drive away, I've never been and have no plans to go.
Still, maybe it's something to have in reserve at the back of the wardrobe. Tempted to go back.

EDIT: I did go back today, tried the suit on and bought it.
Apart from needing the sleeves shortened a little, it fits very well.
Moss Bros. ex-rental suit but in excellent shape. 100% wool and made in England.

Now I just need a suitable waistcoat and an occasion to wear it.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

SF Bit Loafer Sz 10

































Mezlan Gator Hide Sz 10

















Bally Women's 

















Staurt Weizman 

















J&M Aristocraft Sz 12

















Barrie LTD. Booters Sz 9.5

















Chaeny Bench Grade Tassell Loafer Sz 10

























A. Testoni Sz 10

































AE Clifton Sz 11









Hickey Freeman Grey Flannel Sz 41/42

























Alexander McQueen XL

















BB 1818 Sz 40









Mezlan Deer Skin & Leather Single Buckle Monk Sz 10









BB Pleated Cords Sz 38


----------



## Duvel

Score!

Picked up a lovely vintage 1970s Jack Nicklaus Golden Bear/Hart Schaffner & Marx blazer, deep salmon color, burnished buttons with bear/shield/golf clubs, nicely wide lapels and decent two-button stance, relatively high arm holes, nearly perfect condition, perfect fit. My first-ever pinkish blazer.

Darted, but not suppressed, slightly boxy while still conforming to the body--comfortable, in other words.

*Three bucks.

*Much like this (image is not mine):


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Effin' beautiful!



Duvel said:


> Score!
> 
> Picked up a lovely vintage 1970s Jack Nicklaus Golden Bear/Hart Schaffner & Marx blazer, deep salmon color, burnished buttons with bear/shield/golf clubs, nicely wide lapels and decent two-button stance, relatively high arm holes, nearly perfect condition, perfect fit. My first-ever pinkish blazer.
> 
> Darted, but not suppressed, slightly boxy while still conforming to the body--comfortable, in other words.
> 
> *Three bucks.
> 
> *Much like this (image is not mine):


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, man. While I was trying it on, a little old lady, about 75 or so, wondered by and said, "Now THAT'S sharp!"

I thought, Uh oh. I'm starting to attract the geriatric crowd.

But you know--it's all good. 



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Effin' beautiful!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Duvel said:


> Score!
> 
> Picked up a lovely vintage 1970s Jack Nicklaus Golden Bear/Hart Schaffner & Marx blazer, deep salmon color, burnished buttons with bear/shield/golf clubs, nicely wide lapels and decent two-button stance, relatively high arm holes, nearly perfect condition, perfect fit. My first-ever pinkish blazer.
> 
> Darted, but not suppressed, slightly boxy while still conforming to the body--comfortable, in other words.
> 
> *Three bucks.
> 
> *Much like this (image is not mine):


I've seen quite a few of these in my local value village, usually not in my size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I'd pick up more of these, in other colors, if I ever saw them again, especially if they were in this shape. Really a pretty decent summer-weight blazer.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Duvel said:


> I'd pick up more of these, in other colors, if I ever saw them again, especially if they were in this shape. Really a pretty decent summer-weight blazer.


Yep, the ones I've seen are self lined half way down. They seem to drape really well also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I totally understand! Every time I go into my local GW (which is about 3 times a week haha) I get compliments from all of the older Chinese ladies who work there haha! Hey, a compliment is a compliment right? 
I've been looking for a SC in that color for awhile now. Wear it well my friend!



Duvel said:


> Thanks, man. While I was trying it on, a little old lady, about 75 or so, wondered by and said, "Now THAT'S sharp!"
> 
> I thought, Uh oh. I'm starting to attract the geriatric crowd.
> 
> But you know--it's all good.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, sir. I intend to.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I totally understand! Every time I go into my local GW (which is about 3 times a week haha) I get compliments from all of the older Chinese ladies who work there haha! Hey, a compliment is a compliment right?
> I've been looking for a SC in that color for awhile now. Wear it well my friend!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I totally understand! Every time I go into my local GW (which is about 3 times a week haha) I get compliments from all of the older Chinese ladies who work there haha! Hey, a compliment is a compliment right?
> I've been looking for a SC in that color for awhile now. Wear it well my friend!


I'm in GW at least 5 times a week, they had 2 nice suits today but both were way too big, new seersucker suit, and a Tom James MTM from a local tailor here in Charlotte. Both were new, size 50r I'm a 46-47 and I've had one tailored from this size and it doesn't really look good. Anyways what size jacket do you wear? I always come across Madras, Salmon, Mint colored SC's when Belk has their corporate sample sale. If your ok with Cam Newtons "Made" line. I can pick you up a few for and you can cover shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That is very kind of you! I'm usually between a 40r and 42r depending on the cut. We don't get too many spring or summer weight Blazers or SCs in thrifts around these parts.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> I'm in GW at least 5 times a week, they had 2 nice suits today but both were way too big, new seersucker suit, and a Tom James MTM from a local tailor here in Charlotte. Both were new, size 50r I'm a 46-47 and I've had one tailored from this size and it doesn't really look good. Anyways what size jacket do you wear? I always come across Madras, Salmon, Mint colored SC's when Belk has their corporate sample sale. If your ok with Cam Newtons "Made" line. I can pick you up a few for and you can cover shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

YoungSoulRebel said:


> That is very kind of you! I'm usually between a 40r and 42r depending on the cut. We don't get too many spring or summer weight Blazers or SCs in thrifts around these parts.


I'll try a 42 since they are cut for a more athletic look. It may be another month or so but I'll keep you posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great! Thanks again!



Kendallroberts88 said:


> I'll try a 42 since they are cut for a more athletic look. It may be another month or so but I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I'm in GW at least 5 times a week, they had 2 nice suits today but both were way too big, new seersucker suit, and a Tom James MTM from a local tailor here in Charlotte. Both were new, size 50r I'm a 46-47 and I've had one tailored from this size and it doesn't really look good. Anyways what size jacket do you wear? I always come across Madras, Salmon, Mint colored SC's when Belk has their corporate sample sale. If your ok with Cam Newtons "Made" line. I can pick you up a few for and you can cover shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you been to the one on South Blvd.? There are a ton of nice 46 - 48 suits and SC there. Or at least there were a few days ago.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> Have you been to the one on South Blvd.? There are a ton of nice 46 - 48 suits and SC there. Or at least there were a few days ago.


Someone must have gotten to them before I could, I usually hit that one 3-4 times a week. That GW has been an absolute gem for me over the months. The one on Ballantyne is nice, the SA in Pineville nears Edwin Watts has yielded the most shoes for me though. I'm sure I've passed you plenty of times in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

I apologize once again for no longer knowing how to post pics here (I have a new phone and an IPAD now) but had to let you know about my latest find. It is posted on TOF. A very recent Kiton Linen/Cashmere/Silk SC with patch pockets. Truly a beautiful piece that unfortunately is too small for me so heading to be resold. Rest of the day was great as well with what was obviously one man's pocket square collection many of which are going directly into my closet.
I will get the pics down again at some point, sorry to disappoint on that.


----------



## shipworthy

Picked up a great, old Brooks University Shop navy hopsack blazer w/ triple patch pockets. It looks like it was meant to be a summer weight and is only 3/4 lined. I'll put up some pictures in the Sept Acquisitions thread once I get it pressed.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> I apologize once again for no longer knowing how to post pics here (I have a new phone and an IPAD now) but had to let you know about my latest find. It is posted on TOF. A very recent Kiton Linen/Cashmere/Silk SC with patch pockets. Truly a beautiful piece that unfortunately is too small for me so heading to be resold. Rest of the day was great as well with what was obviously one man's pocket square collection many of which are going directly into my closet.
> I will get the pics down again at some point, sorry to disappoint on that.


Always happy to lend a hand for an awesome find... (Kiton = spoiler exemption)


----------



## Kendallroberts88

shipworthy said:


> Picked up a great, old Brooks University Shop navy hopsack blazer w/ triple patch pockets. It looks like it was meant to be a summer weight and is only 3/4 lined. I'll put up some pictures in the Sept Acquisitions thread once I get it pressed.


That's something you don't see all the time, triple patch pockets, only until this week I hadn't seen patch pockets without the flap. Good find, it's still warm out so give it a good press and wear it once before seasons change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Found a nice tweed Southwick sack. Had to pass on a HF sack, probably from the same donor, due to some stains. Also passed on one of the most _*purple*_ shetland sweaters I have ever seen. Lands' End, made in Scotland, saddle shoulders, but quite a few holes.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

e-thrift

John Lobb Size Bespoke Sz 10


----------



## dkoernert

Saw this sitting in the case not ticking. Wound it once and it started ticking immediately. Grabbed it for $5 and threw a lizard band on it when I got home.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Sadi/Andrews Ties, dark bronze tie (grenadine maybe)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Not grenadine... nice, though.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> Not grenadine... nice, though.


Thanks DrL, any idea what you might call that pattern?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Thanks DrL, any idea what you might call that pattern?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woven grid pattern


----------



## ATL

Any trad love for art?



















This guy: https://www.anne-french.com/Paintings by Michel Henry.htm

It'll probably take quite a while to sell the book, but I'll be in it for the long game, I guess.


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> Any trad love for art?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy: https://www.anne-french.com/Paintings by Michel Henry.htm
> 
> It'll probably take quite a while to sell the book, but I'll be in it for the long game, I guess.


That is SO awesome on SO many levels! :aportnoy:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Neat book, including the dedication by the book's subject "master"... 

On a shoe related matter, came across a pair of vintage burgundy Florsheim Imperial, size 7.5D. They had new heels, heel taps and topy. They were somewhat pricey at $15. If anyone is interested I can post pics and I could also proxy. Please pm me.


----------



## drlivingston

Nothing like finally getting around to organizing a closet the wife has been complaining about, only to find pairs of NWT Brunello Cucinelli and Kiton pants that had been forgotten.


----------



## bam3211

*Baltimore was good to me*

Don't know why the Chipp pics went sideways! My apologies. Check out the haul. A couple of Eddie Jacobs ties, some vintage Ralph Lauren for Nordstrom and the holy grail Chipp. Another Chipp find coming later this afternoon


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> Nothing like finally getting around to organizing a closet the wife has been complaining about, only to find pairs of NWT Brunello Cucinelli and Kiton pants that had been forgotten.


I've done that a few times, feels like a new outfit all over again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Found a very nice sport coat by Gieves, a now defunct Gieves & Hawkes diffusion line.
Wool and cashmere, made in Italy but sadly too big for me.

Tagged as Italian size 52, it's a 42L or maybe 44L.
Haven't got the tape measure out yet.

It was only when I got home that I realised that the sleeves have been shortened, and it's not a great job, but it looks like all the material is there to put them back to the original length.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Olive green zegna suit, way too small. This GW has not yielded a single find over the 9 months I have been going and yet I keep going in hope that maybe "the next time". 



Had it been in my size this is the look I would have went for, I don't know why this appeals to me but it does. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Olive green zegna suit, way too small. This GW has not yielded a single find over the 9 months I have been going and yet I keep going in hope that maybe "the next time".
> 
> Had it been in my size this is the look I would have went for, I don't know why this appeals to me but it does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which GW? What size was it? If it was a 40 or 42 S then I may try to scope it out.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

vpkozel said:


> Which GW? What size was it? If it was a 40 or 42 S then I may try to scope it out.


I didn't even check the size, its the worth the trek if you can make it up there, from look of it appeared to be newer by the lining and the button stance. The GW near the poplar tent road exit off 85-N. Maybe 15 minutes north of the GW off Harris blvd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Found a nice thick Shetland wool sweater in a color I don't already own:





And I picked up this vintage RLP 3/2 triple-patch flannel blazer, with a throat latch (collar buttons for it are missing). The four-cuff buttons and throat latch strike me as curious. (I may remove one or two of them.) It's darted, but beggars can't be choosers. It might be a nice upgrade over my Stanley Blacker flannel.


----------



## Odradek

Odradek said:


> Tagged as Italian size 52, it's a 42L or maybe 44L.
> Haven't got the tape measure out yet.
> 
> It was only when I got home that I realised that the sleeves have been shortened, and it's not a great job, but it looks like all the material is there to put them back to the original length.


Just measured this jackets and the P to P comes out at 23". Across the shoulders is 20".
Does that fit well with a 42L. Seems a little big to me.
Perhaps a 44?

The sleeves were shortened in a very amateurish way, so I've snipped the thread and they're back to the original length, but sadly missing two cuff buttons from each sleeve.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> And I picked up this vintage RLP 3/2 triple-patch flannel blazer, with a throat latch (collar buttons for it are missing). The four-cuff buttons and throat latch strike me as curious. (I may remove one or two of them.) It's darted, but beggars can't be choosers. It might be a nice upgrade over my Stanley Blacker flannel.


That's a gorgeous blazer! Do not be concerned with the four cuff buttons. That is the way that particular blazer was made. I have owned a few of them.


----------



## gamma68

^ Thanks, DocL. I think I'll keep all the cuff buttons AND add the throat latch.


----------



## gamma68

*Paging Mr. Britten and Mr. Andrews!*

Picked this up tonight at my favorite vintage clothing store. The note was in a pocket.


----------



## ATL

40 L, I think. Available.


----------



## Duvel

Nide find! What does that note say that they weren't? EDIT: Oh, I see it now--eyes better after coffee: "...weren't paged...". Rather cryptic.



gamma68 said:


> Picked this up tonight at my favorite vintage clothing store. The note was in a pocket.


----------



## wwilson

Brags: Picked up a nice Harris Tweed sport coat in great shape!



















Blues: 42, not my size, pics soon...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I just found a BEAUTIFUL Brooks Makers size 16-4. It's a bit too big so I'll put it on the exchange later. If anyone is interested, PM me with an offer. 
Here is a teaser pic:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sample sale thrift brand new cole Haan driving shoes, and casual wing tips. Both $5 a piece.

I'll be stocking up on summer ties... $1 per tie.










May dig into wearing a few hats this winter if any fit my dome.

Not many suits at this one. They did have 1 red, navy, yellow madras I'll try and grab before the masses get there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwilson

wwilson said:


> Brags: Picked up a nice Harris Tweed sport coat in great shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues: 42, not my size, pics soon...


PS - The Norman Hilton hanger cost me another $1...


----------



## drlivingston

I have just grown too lazy to take pictures. lol Been having a good time in the stores!


----------



## Odradek

As they say round here....
For the smaller trad.

Found two vintage doeskin waistcoats side by side on the rail.
Haven't taken out the tape measure yet, but guessing they're both about a 36" chest.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Perks of the job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

The other day I had some really good news about the foundation of my house, so I decided to take the rest of the day off of work and go thrifting. For others up north, this is all too common, but down here in South Texas its a pretty significant score.

Both are sized 8.5 and the C&Js have more wear than the Park Aves.

AE Park Ave I think it's merlot, but I could be wrong 8.5D









Crockett &Jones Chatham 8.5E


----------



## drlivingston

There are people in the Far East who would pay good money for those!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Dmontez said:


> The other day I had some really good news about the foundation of my house, so I decided to take the rest of the day off of work and go thrifting. For others up north, this is all too common, but down here in South Texas its a pretty significant score.
> 
> Both are sized 8.5 and the C&Js have more wear than the Park Aves.
> 
> AE Park Ave I think it's merlot, but I could be wrong 8.5B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crockett &Jones Chatham 8.5E


Good find, those PA's are gonna be nice to wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> There are people in the Far East who would pay good money for those!


They will be hitting ebay this coming Sunday, with that in mind.


----------



## JohnH521

Found some mystery English shell cordovan plain toe oxfords for $12.99 today. One insole has a logo with an 'A', the other insole is missing. Wondering if anyone might be able to help identify the maker.
https://postimg.org/image/n8y3mb2dz/https://postimg.org/image/rtka18m3b/https://postimg.org/image/rkmpbb9av/https://postimg.org/image/camu44dsn/


----------



## drlivingston

JohnH521 said:


> Found some mystery English shell cordovan plain toe oxfords for $12.99 today. One insole has a logo with an 'A', the other insole is missing. Wondering if anyone might be able to help identify the maker.


Sorry, sir... Your pictures are not working for me.


----------



## JohnH521

drlivingston said:


> Sorry, sir... Your pictures are not working for me.


Sorry about that, should be resolved now.


----------



## vpkozel

Found Zegna and Caruso SCs, a Rothman's NYC custom suit (all 3 at 1/2 price at SA) and a couple of older JAB suits. Not a bad day at all. I'll post pics this weekend.

The shoulders on the Caruso SC are simply sublime.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Can anyone identify the pattern? Seems like a silk knit, both are Robert Talbot hand sewn in USA $1.50 each, burgundy is the real color of the tie, though it looks red in the picture. l


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Top one is a grenadine, lower is a macclesfield.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Top one is a grenadine, lower is a macclesfield.


Thanks, YR!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Thanks, YR!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. Just paid 10x thrift store prices (ie, still cheap) for a burgundy grenadine the other day, so yours is a good find.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No problem. Just paid 10x thrift store prices (ie, still cheap) for a burgundy grenadine the other day, so yours is a good find.


I've contemplated the purchase for months, I held off and I'm glad I did, doesn't hurt that it's a Talbott as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future Trad

Not a thrift store, but found two nice coats today at the local LL Bean Outlet at significant discount (both over 60% off). Got a Maine Guide Wool Parka in loden, which will be my new coat for bitterly cold days.

Also found a Signature Waxed Field Trench in loden. Very nice but after trying on at home I probably won't keep -- Signature size medium, it turns out, is just a little snug for layering on me. I suspected this case at the time but as always when outlet or thrift shopping, buy now and return or trade/sell later as it won't be there when you come back!


----------



## gamma68

Some recent pickups...

Ties:









An unbranded silk ascot, made in Italy:



And a vintage, NOS, yellow OCBD, with unlined collar, extra-long tails and a six-button placket:


----------



## Reuben

Two real beauties recently, this tartan waistcoat with four patch pockets and amazing pattern matching:










And these minty-fresh shell saddles that are sadly too small for me:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Found this exact style of Clarks (just a tad more beat up.. Just a tad) at GW today for the princely sum of $7.99. My size to boot (see what I did there haha)!


----------



## CMDC

Size on those shells?



Reuben said:


> Two real beauties recently, this tartan waistcoat with four patch pockets and amazing pattern matching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these minty-fresh shell saddles that are sadly too small for me:


----------



## Reuben

CMDC said:


> Size on those shells?


They're 8D


----------



## CornoUltimo

Blues: I found a vintage Brooks brothers Blue Oxford in exactly my size with unlined collar, but there was severe fraying at the collar and the cuffs, so my blue Oxford deficiency will continue.
Brags: I found a nice Robert Talbott tie In a nice rep stripe. If was 1/2 off day so this classic tie came for the wonderful price of $1.50







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> And these minty-fresh shell saddles that are sadly too small for me:


^^^Noice!! :aportnoy:


----------



## drlivingston

Just returned from the beach... It's amazing what you can find in little out-of-the-way thrifts! :hidden:

edit: even if I came back with nothing, I would still write off the whole trip on my taxes. lol


----------



## wacolo

Lousy pics but a good haul. My dentist bill came out less than expected so I blew a bit of the savings :tongue2:.

Made in Italy PRL cords in Royal and Green. Also Corbin seersucker and Chambray. I don't think the chambray were ever worn.


Southwick Flannel Sack


A couple of odd Donegal vests


Patagonia, Peter Millar and a UNC belt from Julians.


And a trad Yalie must have kicked the bucket. The bulldog tie is the coolest. Really old with some patina, but not too bad.


----------



## wwilson

Picked up a JAB red label 3/2 and a Brioni patch pocket 2 button for a song today!


----------



## ran23

Picked up a JAB Red label herringbone trouser in brown and a Pronto Uomu LS stripped shirt today.


----------



## fred johnson

*MAJOR Blue *today at my favorite thrift: at least *10 J Press OCBD's*, white, blue, yellow, stripes, etc.. some with the highly coveted button flap breast pocket; all professionally laundered and starched, every *&%?!%%$ *one 16-1/2 x 33! OK, allowing for some collar shrinkage the collar might work but with the legendary snugness of the J Press cuff I cannot possibly wear a 33 length sleeve. I wanted to burn the place down in frustration.


----------



## drlivingston

fred johnson said:


> *MAJOR Blue *today at my favorite thrift: at least *10 J Press OCBD's*, white, blue, yellow, stripes, etc.. some with the highly coveted button flap breast pocket; all professionally laundered and starched, every *&%?!%%$ *one 16-1/2 x 33! OK, allowing for some collar shrinkage the collar might work but with the legendary snugness of the J Press cuff I cannot possibly wear a 33 length sleeve. I wanted to burn the place down in frustration.


No reason for frustration. Just buy them and proxy them (including a nominal profit) to someone who is looking for that particular size. Use the profits to purchase something that fits! You get to help a fellow trad and line your pockets at the same time.


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> *MAJOR Blue *today at my favorite thrift: at least *10 J Press OCBD's*, white, blue, yellow, stripes, etc.. some with the highly coveted button flap breast pocket; all professionally laundered and starched, every *&%?!%%$ *one 16-1/2 x 33! OK, allowing for some collar shrinkage the collar might work but with the legendary snugness of the J Press cuff I cannot possibly wear a 33 length sleeve. I wanted to burn the place down in frustration.


like dr l stated proxy them. 16.5 x 33 is my size. uve peaked my interest


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I found this at GW yesterday (the photo is stock, I've already taken it to the dry cleaners) its kind of interesting. I've been looking for a sweatshirt in this exact style for awhile now. The bad first: it's from Kirkland so the quality might not be great..
The good: it's 100% cashmere , fits perfectly and is a charcoal gray color. Also, it was 1/2 off 7.99. We'll see how much use I get out of it, but I think it's great for making a casual outfit a bit sharper.


----------



## Reuben

fred johnson said:


> *MAJOR Blue *today at my favorite thrift: at least *10 J Press OCBD's*, white, blue, yellow, stripes, etc.. some with the highly coveted button flap breast pocket; all professionally laundered and starched, every *&%?!%%$ *one 16-1/2 x 33! OK, allowing for some collar shrinkage the collar might work but with the legendary snugness of the J Press cuff I cannot possibly wear a 33 length sleeve. I wanted to burn the place down in frustration.


Flip 'em faster than a burger patty at Steak n shake.


----------



## Orgetorix

fred johnson said:


> *MAJOR Blue *today at my favorite thrift: at least *10 J Press OCBD's*, white, blue, yellow, stripes, etc.. some with the highly coveted button flap breast pocket; all professionally laundered and starched, every *&%?!%%$ *one 16-1/2 x 33! OK, allowing for some collar shrinkage the collar might work but with the legendary snugness of the J Press cuff I cannot possibly wear a 33 length sleeve. I wanted to burn the place down in frustration.


Did you find Patrick06790's donation? That's his size, IIRC.


----------



## ran23

I picked up my first Pronto-Uomu shirt, the fit is similar to my Eagle Shirt Makers tailored/trim fit. nice quality??


----------



## my19

Actually, a lot of Costo-Kirkland's clothing stuff is pretty solid. Hopefully your cashmere sweatshirt is one of 'em ... I'm a big fan of their wool work socks. Pick up a fresh pack every fall.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I found this at GW yesterday (the photo is stock, I've already taken it to the dry cleaners) its kind of interesting. I've been looking for a sweatshirt in this exact style for awhile now. The bad first: it's from Kirkland so the quality might not be great..
> The good: it's 100% cashmere , fits perfectly and is a charcoal gray color. Also, it was 1/2 off 7.99. We'll see how much use I get out of it, but I think it's great for making a casual outfit a bit sharper.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just curious: If the socks are that good, why do you need a fresh pack every fall?

If you are wearing them daily for months on end, that would be one thing. But Smartwool, to name just one brand, lasts me considerably longer than one season.



my19 said:


> Actually, a lot of Costo-Kirkland's clothing stuff is pretty solid. Hopefully your cashmere sweatshirt is one of 'em ... I'm a big fan of their wool work socks. Pick up a fresh pack every fall.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

100% lambswool 40 reg made in USA
Any takers? It's already in the trad exchange



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans

You can't tell much about a jacket based on the label and a swatch.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Spin Evans said:


> You can't tell much about a jacket based on the label and a swatch.


Sample size, to give the looker an idea, I'll post a full picture today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjclark

Been a while! Had an errand next to a usually dry well of a thrift, and lo and behold, two as-new Brooks Brothers stripes, a tasteful holiday emblematic, and some other very nice additions!


----------



## drlivingston

I am still prepping for the debut of my epic Allen Edmonds haul. :rock:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> 100% lambswool 40 reg made in USA
> Any takers? It's already in the trad exchange
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desirable Result

I think I get it, it's the unrefined beast?opcorn:


----------



## Reuben

Desirable Result said:


> I think I get it, it's the unrefined beast?opcorn:


----------



## drlivingston

Epic afternoon in the fields, men! Simply epic!


----------



## Orgetorix

In addition to the short arms, that jacket's cut, fabric, and color are iconically early- or mid-90s, and not in a good way. Nobody's buying unvented jackets with low gorges made of crepe-y fabric these days. Being a Hickey Freeman, it's well made, just dated.


----------



## gamma68

Allen Edmonds Newcomb, size 9D


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed a magnificent shoe design...and purchased at a mere fraction of the original cost. May you long wear those loafers, gamma68, and may you do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed a magnificent shoe design...and purchased at a mere fraction of the original cost. May you long wear those loafers, gamma68, and may you do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


A rare visit from the mighty Eagle to the ranks of the thrifters!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Brooks brothers Guncheck houndstooth triple patch pocket 42L Trade exchange









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Ketch-paisley crooks creed London-medallion Talbot-repp


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Kendallroberts88

Jasper 100% cotton cords size 38x32 pleats and cuffs. 

Orvis cords 42x30.5 flat front no cuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfelixg

I've been offline for a while because I've been in a deep slump, shooting blanks at all my local stores. (And because I eased up on the shopping because I had filled up all the closets in the house with Tweed). Nothing better than JosABanks for months. I finally broke the curse yesterday, with a Oxxford Gibbons 3 button Notch suit in 9/10 condition ( 2 vent grey chalk-stripe flannel. 44L) followed by today with a pair of black shell AE Park Avenues in my size. I'm back!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

jfelixg said:


> I've been offline for a while because I've been in a deep slump, shooting blanks at all my local stores. (And because I eased up on the shopping because I had filled up all the closets in the house with Tweed). Nothing better than JosABanks for months. I finally broke the curse yesterday, with a Oxxford Gibbons 3 button Notch suit in 9/10 condition ( 2 vent grey chalk-stripe flannel. 44L) followed by today with a pair of black shell AE Park Avenues in my size. I'm back!


Sounds like the drought was worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

jfelixg said:


> I finally broke the curse yesterday, with a Oxxford Gibbons 3 button Notch suit in 9/10 condition ( 2 vent grey chalk-stripe flannel. 44L) followed by today with a pair of black shell AE Park Avenues in my size. I'm back!


Thrifting is great. One or two grail level finds every few months will keep you going in the lean times. And of course, you just made a major upgrade (I assume) to your wardrobe for (I assume) pennies on the dollar. The biggest problem I face now is that as I have thrifted better and better stuff for my wardrobe, it gets harder and harder to find stuff I want.(E-thrifting has taken over for most of my personal wardrobe now although I still find a piece here and there.)
Certainly not a bad problem to have and I have been very lucky here in DFW to thrift some real nice stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Exactly. And one tends to get picky in the extreme. Found a pair of AE McAllisters a couple days ago. They needed polishing, and there was a very small abrasion that could have been made all but invisible. They were in the boutique section, with trees, marked $12.99. Left them. That one tiny abrasion was enough. The more I do this, the more I don't want anything that isn't perfect..



Woofa said:


> Thrifting is great. One or two grail level finds every few months will keep you going in the lean times. And of course, you just made a major upgrade (I assume) to your wardrobe for (I assume) pennies on the dollar. The biggest problem I face now is that as I have thrifted better and better stuff for my wardrobe, it gets harder and harder to find stuff I want.(E-thrifting has taken over for most of my personal wardrobe now although I still find a piece here and there.)
> Certainly not a bad problem to have and I have been very lucky here in DFW to thrift some real nice stuff.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

What's the preconceived notion for AE hamiltons with the foam-ish sole?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Exactly. And one tends to get picky in the extreme. Found a pair of AE McAllisters a couple days ago. They needed polishing, and there was a very small abrasion that could have been made all but invisible. They were in the boutique section, with trees, marked $12.99. Left them. That one tiny abrasion was enough. The more I do this, the more I don't want anything that isn't perfect..


Ditto. I'm now to where I'll only buy stuff that fits perfectly without tailoring and is in perfect condition to keep for myself, and only grail-level items to flip. I've had too many project pieces, waiting-on-tailoring jackets, and small-profit items sititng in the basement waiting to be flipped for YEARS now. I'm done with it unless and until I lose my job and have to flip stuff full time to stay afloat.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Left to right 
BB Makers
BB Makers
Leprekon-USA Handmade
Robert Talbott- Paul Simon
R- 100% Wool knit weave 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> I've had too many project pieces, waiting-on-tailoring jackets, and small-profit items sititng in the basement waiting to be flipped for YEARS now. I'm done with it unless and *until I lose my job and have to flip stuff full time to stay afloat.*


Believe it or not, that attitude will not change if you start flipping stuff full time (exchange thread, eBay, Etsy, etc.) You still do not want to get bogged down on mid-tier brand inventory. You will end up listing stuff and re-listing it when it doesn't sell. It gets old quick. Even a full-time seller has to practice a modicum of discernment in the stores. I leave lots of items that many people would deem desirable. If I can't wear it or flip it for a substantial profit, I keep on shopping.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Believe it or not, that attitude will not change if you start flipping stuff full time (exchange thread, eBay, Etsy, etc.) You still do not want to get bogged down on mid-tier brand inventory. You will end up listing stuff and re-listing it when it doesn't sell. It gets old quick. Even a full-time seller has to practice a modicum of discernment in the stores. I leave lots of items that many people would deem desirable. If I can't wear it or flip it for a substantial profit, I keep on shopping.


And how big's your backlog again?


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> And how big's your backlog again?


I could keep Spoo busy for several months. lol


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some less-than-grail stuff I'll still do. I'll almost always pick up BB dress shirts for less than $5 because I can make between $3 and $5 on them, which isn't a lot, but it just seems wrong to leave them. Picked up a Corneliani suit the other day for less than $20 (it had gone to half off, which demonstrates the lack of pressure around here), but I suspect that it might take awhile to find a buyer, which is OK. Ebay's automatic relisting function really is a godsend in this regard--I've had some stuff listed four or five times before it goes. So long as it goes, I'm good. The best things are quality shoes and Pendleton scarves. Easy to measure, easy to ship and they always sell.

I remain a tie addict. At some point, I swear, I'm going to divvy them up into lots (too much work to list individually) and flip them. I'm guessing I have at least 100 BB repp stripes and a similar number of striped Robert Talbotts. That's just stripes. I paid $1 or less for almost all of them. Based on what I've seen on the Bay, I think I can net at least $4 per tie, which makes it worth doing. I just have to do it. I won't touch anything that isn't at least Talbott/BB quality, and then it must be perfect plus have a good pattern. Would be interested in hearing other takes on ties.

I haven't found anything for myself since July and less than ten total items (not including ties) since then. Which is progress. I need to get around to taking a picture of the Pendleton shacket that was my last find for myself. It's freakin' awesome.



Orgetorix said:


> Ditto. I'm now to where I'll only buy stuff that fits perfectly without tailoring and is in perfect condition to keep for myself, and only grail-level items to flip. I've had too many project pieces, waiting-on-tailoring jackets, and small-profit items sititng in the basement waiting to be flipped for YEARS now. I'm done with it unless and until I lose my job and have to flip stuff full time to stay afloat.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Left to right middle then left to right 
Nice tie pick up today!
Robert Talbott 
Robert Talbott 
BB
BB
Keys and Lockwood
Ketch 
Gant
PRL blue label
JaBanks 
Boston Traders
R with two crowns on each side 100% wool with knit pattern 
Leprekon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

An older gentleman had a pair of brown suede vintage cole haan shoes, it took me almost a year but I finally talked him into selling them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Pardon TOF link, but I think that you guys will find it interesting. :hidden:
https://www.styleforum.net/t/480919...-return-to-the-thunderdome/14985#post_8116743


----------



## Tipperary

Greetings, everyone! New member here; I've found this forum to be very informative in the past and thought I'd finally make an account. 

I'm having trouble posting pictures without signing up for hosts charging fees for their services (I'd appreciate any help here). Regardless, and in contribution to the topic, let me just say that I have been quite lucky in my thrifting lately! Several excellent shoes, shirts, and ties in one week. It's a great feeling to be frugal and the owner of quality goods all at once. 

Looking forward to being more of regular here in the future.


----------



## drlivingston

Tipperary said:


> I'm having trouble posting pictures without signing up for hosts charging fees for their services


Greetings and welcome aboard, Tipperary! Try using Photobucket for you picture uploading. It's easy and free.


----------



## Tipperary

https://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah291/Tipperary92/IMG_20150930_172500257_zpshfze33nw.jpg

(Weejuns)

https://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah291/Tipperary92/IMG_20150930_172848424_zpssbbfnxwl.jpg

(Also found two other Tilford shirts in tattersall and blue stripe - perfect condition)

https://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah291/Tipperary92/IMG_20150927_132235740_zpsigwaagc0.jpg

(Some handsome ties)


----------



## drlivingston

Tipperary said:


> (Weejuns)
> 
> 
> (Also found two other Tilford shirts in tattersall and blue stripe - perfect condition)
> 
> 
> (Some handsome ties)


Use the img code...


----------



## Tipperary

My apologies. You can see I'm not internet-savvy at all. :redface:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Pardon TOF link, but I think that you guys will find it interesting. :hidden:
> https://www.styleforum.net/t/480919...-return-to-the-thunderdome/14985#post_8116743


Screw vicuna.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Screw vicuna.


Priceless! :laughing:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Drlivingston, are any of your AE shoes shown in your post on TOF available for purchase? If so, please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> Screw vicuna.


[_the salesman thinks Joe is a gigolo_]
*Salesman*: [_whispering in Joe's ear_] As long as the lady is paying for it, why not take the Vicuna?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Take the vicuna. Leave the cannoli.


----------



## Woofa

32rollandrock said:


> Would be interested in hearing other takes on ties.


I have gotten to a point now where my main concentration is on ties. I also buy any shell I find as well as sportcoats Oxxford level or higher (or special.) Having said that, my situation is unique in that I don't resell directly. Working through a non local reseller I have to pay for the item, pay the reseller, pay EBAY, pay PAYPAL and pay to ship the item. For me, ties are basically cheap (usually under $2 and often under $1,) easy to determine condition, easy to determine quality (I don't bother with unbranded so the tag says it all,) and small and light so low shipping cost. At the price point, I will sometimes take a chance even on ones that are not ultra high level (Brioni, Hermes, Charvet,) if I think they can sell for a few bucks profit.
I no longer like to buy pants, shirts (Skeet is an exception,) suits or coats. These all have issues that are basically not worth my time or money to pursue. Sure I will pick up a special piece here or there but it is the exception and generally has to be perfect. While I have had pretty good luck with Shell, I can count the number of pairs of shoes I have seen above AE level on one hand and even the number of great condition AE's is pretty small. DFW is just not that kind of market. 
I have even thought to myself that if one day I decide to start selling direct, I will sell mostly ties as some of the large EBAY sellers do. 
However, every time I think about doing that I spend some time reading the EBAY thread on TOF and decide that it is just not worth my time.
Of course, I am not looking to make a profit but only make a few dollars to pay for my own thrifting habit and if possible, connect some great clothing with people like myself who really want it.


----------



## colorvision

I've also slowed down quite a bit, now that I have plenty of clothing for personal use, and my car trunk has started to double as a closet, but the thrill isn't gone. I still buy high end or interesting ties if I like the pattern and they're not marked up too high. Usually $3 is as cheap as it gets, and $6-$25 is common. I rarely pick up anything more than $3, but I found a Dolcepunta not long ago for $8 that I'll keep. Ties are nice because they're easy to store. Here's a few I picked up last week.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

colorvision said:


> I've also slowed down quite a bit, now that I have plenty of clothing for personal use, and my car trunk has started to double as a closet, but the thrill isn't gone. I still buy high end or interesting ties if I like the pattern and they're not marked up too high. Usually $3 is as cheap as it gets, and $6-$25 is common. I rarely pick up anything more than $3, but I found a Dolcepunta not long ago for $8 that I'll keep. Ties are nice because they're easy to store. Here's a few I picked up last week.


Do they have what's called a Goodwill outlet near you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorvision

Haven't seen a Goodwill outlet. Looks like one just opened in the valley, which is, technically, near me :crazy:


----------



## BenjaminY

Today my Blues were a Chipp suitjacket which was two sizes too small and an Oxxford suit which was too big. My brag was a pair of tuxedo shoes in my size and in excellent condition.


----------



## AshScache

colorvision said:


> Haven't seen a Goodwill outlet. Looks like one just opened in the valley, which is, technically, near me :crazy:


The Goodwill outlet in Wilmington, DE is a total bust. Nothing even remotely intact much less of high quality/desirability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

AshScache said:


> The Goodwill outlet in Wilmington, DE is a total bust. Nothing even remotely intact much less of high quality/desirability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I visited the store on Centerpoint Blvd in New Castle, DE, not that long ago. Is that the same store to which you are referring? If so, I am in total agreement with you. It was a complete waste of time. To be honest, the only things that I purchased in Wilmington were a couple of cool duck decoys at Artemis Outfitters.


----------



## AshScache

drlivingston said:


> I visited the store on Centerpoint Blvd in New Castle, DE, not that long ago. Is that the same store to which you are referring? If so, I am in total agreement with you. It was a complete waste of time. To be honest, the only things that I purchased in Wilmington were a couple of cool duck decoys at Artemis Outfitters.


Yea that's the one. When I saw you'd replied I thought --" you know, I'll bet that's actually in New Castle"--but the first time there was so depressing I never went back. You could tell that there was never going to be anything worth buying. I've found BB, JPress, Hickey Freeman, AE, and other nice stuff at DE thrifts though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

AshScache said:


> The Goodwill outlet in Wilmington, DE is a total bust. Nothing even remotely intact much less of high quality/desirability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The outlet here is somewhat like that, however the ties are a golden treasure chest and I'm not kidding. If you can get past the shady environment of Freedom drive and the odor walking through the door, you'll have a nice day with premium ties. I used to see many of the coveted brands before I really knew what they were worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

I have been to the Goodwill outlet here in DFW twice and it has not been a great experience. Absolute zoo and did not see anything even remotely wearable. Having said that, hope springs eternal so I am sure I will try again in the future.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> I have been to the Goodwill outlet here in DFW twice and it has not been a great experience. Absolute zoo and did not see anything even remotely wearable. Having said that, hope springs eternal so I am sure I will try again in the future.


That's the spirit!


----------



## wacolo

Three stops and this is all I managed to walk away with. Maybe not trad, but it is a staple.


----------



## Duvel

- Baby Advents (Advent/3s) in perfect sonic and nearly perfect cosmetic condition. $50 at GW. What luck!
- Several ties with labels from old local men's stores.


----------



## CMDC

Was back in the motherland for a few days. Sister and brother in law are thrifters. One stop yesterday produced this nice Southwick tweed..










And this fantastic state of WI emblematic.


----------



## gamma68

100% Scottish cashmere goodness....with MOP buttons.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Beautiful, great find!



gamma68 said:


> 100% Scottish cashmere goodness....with MOP buttons.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

gamma68 said:


> 100% Scottish cashmere goodness....with MOP buttons.


I'm envious of this find

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Looking forward to wearing these:

(L-R) English silk, Ancient Madder, English wool.


----------



## vpkozel

Found this cool find this week. Anyone familiar with this?

It is well made - in the US - seems to be canvassed and fits really well.


----------



## wacolo

vpkozel said:


> Found this cool find this week. Anyone familiar with this?
> 
> It is well made - in the US - seems to be canvassed and fits really well.


I have stumbled on a few of those. I think they were licensed under Hartmarx so probably made by HSM. Mid to late 1980's maybe?


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> I have stumbled on a few of those. I think they were licensed under Hartmarx so probably made by HSM. Mid to late 1980's maybe?


Yep... You are correct
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?99775-Racquet-Club-clothing


----------



## vpkozel

Y'all are the best, gentlemen. Thanks!


----------



## CornoUltimo

Blues: A Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer in mint condition, three sizes too big
Brags: A pair of Nettleton LWB, LLBean cords, J crew madras shorts, and lucky brand jeans. Pics are on October acquisition thread.


----------



## BenjaminY

Brags: Viyella(sp?) shirt, in my size, and it seems to be brand new. Also a nice pair of Brooks Clark Chinos, in my waist size, but too long, but i like cuffs on my pants, so it will all work out.


----------



## bam3211

Pick ups. One day. Sweet Jesus. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam3211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

An e-thrift, but Vineyard Vines are not well known here in Europe.
Is Shreve, Crump & Low in anyway trad?


----------



## FLMike

Odradek said:


> An e-thrift, but Vineyard Vines are not well known here in Europe.
> Is Shreve, Crump & Low in anyway trad?


LOL. Apparently, Shreve, Crump & Lowe is a Boston jewelry store known for selling a fish-shaped jug called the "Gurgling Cod". You, sir, now own a tie adorned with dozens of small Gurgling Cod. Congrats!

Usually, when one buys and wears a novelty or emblematic tie, it's because the figure appearing repetitatively on the tie reflects ones interests or lifestyle. But, who knows, maybe you're a big fan of fish-shaped jugs!


----------



## Orgetorix

Just a clutch of $2-3K suits yesterday: Two Chester Barrie for RLPL and one BBGF MTM by Martin Greenfield.


----------



## Reuben

Odradek said:


> An e-thrift, but Vineyard Vines are not well known here in Europe.
> Is Shreve, Crump & Low in anyway trad?





FLCracka said:


> LOL. Apparently, Shreve, Crump & Lowe is a Boston jewelry store known for selling a fish-shaped jug called the "Gurgling Cod". You, sir, now own a tie adorned with dozens of small Gurgling Cod. Congrats!
> 
> Usually, when one buys and wears a novelty or emblematic tie, it's because the figure appearing repetitatively on the tie reflects ones interests or lifestyle. But, who knows, maybe you're a big fan of fish-shaped jugs!


That's amazing.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I would wear the heck out of that tie.


----------



## FLMike

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I would wear the heck out of that tie.


Big fan of the Gurgling Cod?


----------



## JohnH521

Found some Peal & Co Brooks Bros penny loafers, made in England. Anyone have an idea who the maker might be? I'm thinking they could be Cheaney, Sargent or Crockett & Jones but I don't really have a clue.

https://postimg.org/image/svoo5xhch/ https://postimg.org/image/3ods5oe8h/ https://postimg.org/image/io64tiv4h/


----------



## WillBarrett

Just picked up a sweet HT sack for myself and a beautiful near mint Loden Frey toggle coat. Probably headed for eBay but let me know if there's interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam3211

Orgetorix said:


> Just a clutch of $2-3K suits yesterday: Two Chester Barrie for RLPL and one BBGF MTM by Martin Greenfield.


Casual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Not a huge deal but missed a nice BB USA-made sport shirt in black watch.


----------



## WillBarrett

Thoughts on a plaid cotton/nylon Hugo Boss sport coat? Thinking of eBay value more than anything else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Thoughts on a plaid cotton/nylon Hugo Boss sport coat? Thinking of eBay value more than anything else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOSS on eBay is feast or famine. You might get $10 for that jacket if you list it. However, you stand an equal chance of getting $100. There is no rhyme of reason to the value of BOSS.


----------



## Barnavelt

Hey guys it's been a while since I've been on here. I see a lot of the cast of characters I remember. Org that's a fine set of suits. Any of those RLPL fit you? I found some good stuff lately. I think I remember how to post pics.


----------



## Barnavelt

Orvis pink cords. Nice and thick, flat front, cuffed. Very tradly.


[URL=https://s1166.photobucket.com/user/barnavelt3/media/IMG_2368_zpswc61a1sd.jpg.html]

BB 1818 madras 3/2 roll



Donegal jacket made in Ireland





I love these labels,


----------



## drlivingston

^^^ Love that BB sack!

The thrifts have been exceedingly good to me the last couple of days! Lots and lots of brags...


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


> ^^^ Love that BB sack!
> 
> The thrifts have been exceedingly good to me the last couple of days! Lots and lots of brags...


In other breaking news, the sun rose in the East this morning and Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.

Yeah that madras sack is indeed nice. Excellent shape too; looks like it was not worn very much. I think sometimes the misguided wives of the tasteful, well bred gents who own madras jackets purposefully donate them to fundraisers at the first opportunity.


----------



## Halbermensch

A long blues:

Look! A nice light blue sport coat.


Does it get better?


Even better?


43XL? DAMN YOU THRIFT GODS!


----------



## FLMike

Halbermensch said:


> A long blues:
> 
> Look! A nice light blue sport coat.
> 
> Does it get better?


Beautiful sport coat. A shame it's not your size. Not mine either, unfortunately.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Beautiful sport coat, wish it was in my area i would snap it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Hmm. That interior tag leads me to think (and you've probably measured it, so I could be totally off) that it's not _all_ that XL, since it says that the coat length is "+1/8." That's not much, plus the sleeves were actually shortened, by the looks of it. Is it possible that XL is more a reflection of the custom job than anything else?


----------



## drlivingston

I strike again! muahahaha


----------



## Dmontez

DrL, I will now impatiently await their arrival on the bay. 

Anything in 11E?


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> DrL, I will now impatiently await their arrival on the bay.
> 
> Anything in 11E?


Not sure. I know that there are some 11 and 11.5. However, I remember most of them being D width.


----------



## Clay J

Found some AE Park Avenues at Nordstrom rack in my size 12EEE, for 52 dollars.


----------



## drlivingston

Clay J said:


> Found some AE Park Avenues at Nordstrom rack in my size 12EEE, for 52 dollars.


Awesome buy! :aportnoy:


----------



## ran23

My local Salvation army has really gone down hill, or not taking in much Men's wear. Only found a pair of Florsheim Imperials in black, smashed down for years.


----------



## drlivingston

I am afraid to post what I found in thrifts today... :cool2:


----------



## bam3211

Langrock goods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Crombie cashmere and wool navy blazer, and just my size, but I passed on it as all the cuff buttons are missing.
Think I have to go back.


EDIT:
Had to go back into town and buy it.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Johnston& Murphy Made in Italy. I'll put some trees in it as soon as they arrive. E-thrift, would this be considered a chukka boot? Or Chelsea? I only say Chelsea because I've mainly seen that elastic part of the upper on Chelsea boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Nice looking shoes/boots, but certainly of an unusual design! I suspect they will prove very comfortable on the foot. Upon their arrival, may you long wear them and only in good health.


----------



## sskim3

Odradek said:


> Crombie cashmere and wool navy blazer, and just my size, but I passed on it as all the cuff buttons are missing.
> Think I have to go back.
> 
> EDIT:
> Had to go back into town and buy it.


Good call! New buttons are an easy fix. Finding a nice crombie is not!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nice looking shoes/boots, but certainly of an unusual design! I suspect they will prove very comfortable on the foot. Upon their arrival, may you long wear them and only in good health.


Thank you sir eagle, I intend to exactly as you have stated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

After the Sunday Allen Edmonds haul, I assured my wife that I would not be bringing home any more shoes. I certainly didn't intend on running into 15 pairs of AE at the thrifts on Monday. Oh well... :rolleyes2:


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> Crombie cashmere and wool navy blazer, and just my size, but I passed on it as all the cuff buttons are missing.
> Think I have to go back.
> 
> EDIT:
> Had to go back into town and buy it.


The buttons are easy. It's the wool/cashmere blend in YOUR size that's hard to find. Hope you were able to acquire it.


----------



## CMDC

Stopped in a Goodwill today that hardly ever produces anything. Hit a bit of a jackpot with this JPress sack. There have been a couple of times when I've almost bought this at one of their sales but I never pulled the trigger. Into the closet it goes.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> The buttons are easy. It's the wool/cashmere blend in YOUR size that's hard to find. Hope you were able to acquire it.


Glad I went back and got it. A much better fit than the Marks & Spencer blazer I have, which will be going on ebay soon.
The wool/cashmere blend seems more of a marketing exercise, because when you look at the small print on the tag, it's 99% wool, and 1% cashmere. Still, it's in great condition. Somebody just didn't like the cuff buttons, and now I can replace all with silver or pewter perhaps.


----------



## TweedyDon

Those Langrock items are Grails, bam3211!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Somebody just didn't like the cuff buttons, and now I can replace all with silver or pewter perhaps < or smoked mop buttons would really take it up a notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

A few interesting things of late.....



Measures 11.5" x 47", hand-rolled edges. No fabric tag but it feels like ancient madder. I assume it's a men's scarf unless someone tells me differently.





And a couple cool ties. The madras has colors that seem to work well for fall, as does the silk one.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Is this toe too squared? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Is this toe too squared?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren't Kenneth Cole squared if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> They aren't Kenneth Cole squared if that is what you are asking.


I mean would they look odd worn with suits and blazers and odd trousers? Maybe it's just me but they just seem a little more squared than what I normally see around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I mean would they look odd worn with suits and blazers and odd trousers? Maybe it's just me but they just seem a little more squared than what I normally see around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2011/11/toe-shapes-and-ones-country.html


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2011/11/toe-shapes-and-ones-country.html


Well.... Thanks for that article, clarified a lot of my concerns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Well.... Thanks for that article, clarified a lot of my concerns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own a couple pairs of chisel-toe shoes (AE Cornwallis & AE Franciscan) but they don't see much wear. I tend to opt for my Strands and Strandmoks. To me, they are just a little a little too fashion forward.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> I own a couple pairs of chisel-toe shoes (AE Cornwallis & AE Franciscan) but they don't see much wear. I tend to opt for my Strands and Strandmoks. To me, they are just a little a little too fashion forward.


A little, I definitely don't want the 6 inch long skinny toed look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt

gamma68 said:


> A few interesting things of late.....
> 
> And a couple cool ties. The madras has colors that seem to work well for fall, as does the silk one.


Gamma, AWESOME ties man! That is an unusual colorway for the madras. And the other one is raw silk?


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> Gamma, AWESOME ties man! That is an unusual colorway for the madras. And the other one is raw silk?


Thank you, sir. Yes, the Jacobson's tie is raw silk. I love the colors on both.


----------



## Barnavelt

[/URL][/img]


----------



## gamma68

^ Nice LP. I saw the record below at an estate sale. I didn't buy it but took a photo.




The catalog on the left was an e-thrift. The one of the right arrived in the mail on the same day.



I also have the 1927, 1942, 1950 and 1967 fall catalogs. If anyone would like me to look up something, just let me know.


----------



## BenjaminY

Got my first Hermes tie at SA today, for me it's always been a personal grail along with a Shaggy Dog sweater. So if I find one of those, I guess I'll be done thrifting...you know, until something wears out and I need to replace it.


----------



## CMDC

A few nice ties today...


----------



## drlivingston

^^Nice indeed! Great grabs.


----------



## Orgetorix

Very recent Isaia Aquacashmere sportcoat. Crushed it's too big for me.


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden for BB shell. Worn only a few times, but old enough to have faded to a lovely reddish brown patina.


----------



## Odradek

Two neckwear e-thrifts.
New & Lingwood grenadine, (small stain the seller never mentioned) and a Vineyard Vines tie for The Meadow Club of Southampton, Long Island. Would it be a faux pas to wear that in New York when not a member?



















More ties from my trip to the Sue Ryder sale this morning.





































And to top it all I spotted those vintage Church's shoe trees as I was leaving.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Orgetorix said:


> Very recent Isaia Aquacashmere sportcoat. Crushed it's too big for me.


Very nice! What size?


----------



## wacolo

Southwick and Corbin Tweed sacks and some Dooney & Burke braces. Not pictured a clean Zegna dress shirt


Blues - Passed on this bad boy. As clean as you could possible imagine and would have added some character to the house. $5500........ but they were open to offers


----------



## drlivingston

^^^lol @ a "clean Zegna shirt". You make a valid point. Apparently, most original owners of Zegna shirts practice poor hygiene and refuse to wear undershirts. There are usually collar and pit stains in thrift store Zegna shirts.


----------



## CMDC

This may end up on the exchange at some point as I have way too many tweeds but I found this yesterday. Huntington herringbone sack with Donegal flecks.


----------



## BenjaminY

I have a horror story for the fellow tie lovers, I returned to a thrift store to pick up a couple of ties that I saw there a few days ago and saw a sweet seeming elderly lady at the tie rack filling her cart with assorted brightly colored ties. I asked her if she was buying them for a fellow tie fancier, she smiled brightly and told me "No, I make quilts out of them for my grandchildren." I asked her if I could grab one from her cart and she allowed it. So my brags for today were an Andover Shop emblematic and my blues were finding out that nice old ladies destroy neckties to make quilts.


----------



## drlivingston

BenjaminY said:


> I have a horror story for the fellow tie lovers, I returned to a thrift store to pick up a couple of ties that I saw there a few days ago and saw a sweet seeming elderly lady at the tie rack filling her cart with assorted brightly colored ties. I asked her if she was buying them for a fellow tie fancier, she smiled brightly and told me "No, I make quilts out of them for my grandchildren." I asked her if I could grab one from her cart and she allowed it. So my brags for today were an Andover Shop emblematic and my blues were finding out that nice old ladies destroy neckties to make quilts.


I LOVE those little old ladies. They clear the fodder off the racks so that the store can re-populate them with a decent selection.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

BenjaminY said:


> I have a horror story for the fellow tie lovers, I returned to a thrift store to pick up a couple of ties that I saw there a few days ago and saw a sweet seeming elderly lady at the tie rack filling her cart with assorted brightly colored ties. I asked her if she was buying them for a fellow tie fancier, she smiled brightly and told me "No, I make quilts out of them for my grandchildren." I asked her if I could grab one from her cart and she allowed it. So my brags for today were an Andover Shop emblematic and my blues were finding out that nice old ladies destroy neckties to make quilts.


Back in August, I attended an art fair featuring exhibits made of recycled material. One of the exhibitors made "sculptures" (e.g. trees) out of hundreds of ties. There were a couple ties I would have taken from her...


----------



## rmpmcdermott

CMDC said:


> This may end up on the exchange at some point as I have way too many tweeds but I found this yesterday. Huntington herringbone sack with Donegal flecks.


This is beautiful. I'm in D.C. as well!


----------



## dkoernert

I think I've done alright recently. It appears a local high powered attorney has been doing some closet cleaning (his name is in almost everything). Everything is from the same GW I have been stalking for days.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

dkoernert said:


> I think I've done alright recently. It appears a local high powered attorney has been doing some closet cleaning (his name is in almost everything). Everything is from the same GW I have been stalking for days.


Well that's a nice pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

I'll be going back to my favorite consignment store to see if My Lawyer dropped anything off for me.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Picked up a $5 BB Makers Brooks Blend triple patch pocket navy sack blazer. Great travel blazer acquisition.


----------



## JoeBoston

BenjaminY said:


> I have a horror story for the fellow tie lovers, I returned to a thrift store to pick up a couple of ties that I saw there a few days ago and saw a sweet seeming elderly lady at the tie rack filling her cart with assorted brightly colored ties. I asked her if she was buying them for a fellow tie fancier, she smiled brightly and told me "No, I make quilts out of them for my grandchildren." I asked her if I could grab one from her cart and she allowed it. So my brags for today were an Andover Shop emblematic and my blues were finding out that nice old ladies destroy neckties to make quilts.


The horror.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

rmpmcdermott said:


> Picked up a $5 BB Makers Brooks Blend triple patch pocket navy sack blazer. Great travel blazer acquisition.


Almost purchased one of these, too small. I'll get one eventually, that's s blazer I wouldn't wear on a regular. I'd save it for my most tradliest get up I have. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ I actually have a few triple patch pocket blazers and I do wear them sparingly. But it's always fun every once in a while.


----------



## wwilson

Picked up a nice Barbour Tattersall Shirt for just north of $3...


----------



## gamma68

You never know what you'll find on any given day...



Notice the concealed zipper on the pant leg....



You can convert the pants into shorts....



Among the other features is a reinforced seat....









The pants also came with the matching bush vest.


----------



## JoeBoston

That Donegal Tweed is a real beauty.


----------



## Patrick06790

I's official — the Bargain Barn in Sharon, Conn. is closing. In fact the charity that runs it is shutting down.

Over the years I have picked up countless things from the Bargain Barn — some for myself, some to sell on. 

It leaves a major hole in the thrift shop landscape here.


----------



## CMDC

Thrifts were bare tonight except for this great PRL Wimbledon repp


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice haul this morning. Found a vintage glen plaid trench from a defunct mens store, terrific made in Italy paisley tie from Harrison Ltd, made in USA J Crew linen 3/2 jacket (pre hipster days) and a first for me - black Alden oxfords.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

^ Melton wool double-breasted pea coat, nice long length, fits perfectly



^ Shoulder epaulette



^ All leather buttons with metal shanks



Pretty nice quality for the old "Brooksgate" line


----------



## Skoorb

Carlyle and Kilmore (no knowledge of this brand at all so not sure how much of a brag this is) Shetland, hunter green with lots of Donegal-type flecks... found at local thrift shop this afternoon, $5. Left some other nice things (PRL chinos, Woolrich sweater that was nice but a little too small, Burberry classic navy blazer likewise a little small)


----------



## Barnavelt

Gamma Suhweeeet coat!


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> Gamma Suhweeeet coat!


Thanks, sir. I think it's definitely worth the $17.50 I paid for it.


----------



## gamma68

I'm pretty darn excited about today's main find:













I've been keeping my eyes open for a non-costumey Norfolk jacket for quite a while. Today, I stumbled upon this half Norfolk. 3/2 roll, pleated patch pockets, faux belt, pleated back, swelled edges, lovely coloring, mint condition. Best of all, it fits perfectly.

Anyone know anything about Glenwick?

At the same store, I found two vintage English wool ties, with no interlining (or keeper). I previously found a couple other vintage wool ties from the same 1960s menswear store with no interlining, at the same store.

My question is, why no interlining? Does that present some advantage when tying? Or is it just an old manufacturing technique that has disappeared?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Picked this up last week and posted an outfit with it in the What Are You Wearing thread, but I'm posting it here because it's one of the best finds I've scored in a while. Bulletproof brown Brooks tweed herringbone 3/2 sack. Fits great and has a very natural shoulder which is exhibited better in the last photo in which I'm wearing the jacket. Now I have one to match my blue/green Press herringbone sack that I bought new last week. Bring on the herringbones!


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> I'm pretty darn excited about today's main find:


Fantastic on all counts. Especially love that burgundy tie!

For myself I grabbed this Lane recliner for a VERY modest amount the other day. Just got it home this afternoon.


----------



## Odradek

Blues...

Found my first Kiton shirt today, and very nice it was too.
About to buy it when I noticed the good sized hole in the chest.


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma,
That does not look like a Pea Coat my friend; more like a dark blue "British Warm" to my eyes.
Length and fit look good, a very nice overcoat. Enjoy with my blessings.


----------



## Dmontez

I left these behind because there were 20 people in line with only 1 cashier.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Dmontez said:


> I left these behind because there were 20 people in line with only 1 cashier.


Stand in line and wait buddy, unless you were really pressed for time, i.e. Wife kept calling my phone wanting to know why I haven't gotten to the restaurant yet or my daughter had to go to the bathroom really bad. Other than that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Dmontez, if those fit like an 11.5 US, and they're still there, go back and I will double your money.


----------



## wwilson

Found a nice Harris Tweed size 42 for the Exchange...pics and measurements up later tonight...


----------



## Dmontez

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Stand in line and wait buddy, unless you were really pressed for time, i.e. Wife kept calling my phone wanting to know why I haven't gotten to the restaurant yet or my daughter had to go to the bathroom really bad. Other than that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my wife, but clients.. I was working in my third hour of an extended "lunch"

I did some research on this line, and apparently they are a from a line that Prada owns but tagged with the church's name. The tell tale sign is "created exclusively for Church's"



Orgetorix said:


> Dmontez, if those fit like an 11.5 US, and they're still there, go back and I will double your money.


Sorry, they are 8.5d

I found this coat on the same day I found the handmade for church's zipper boots. I was thinking I was about to get the biggest scores of my life. The shoes and coat were both on the small side I figured it was the same guys. This coat had a dry cleaners tag pinned across this label. All that I could see was cuna on top and vicuña below that. Then when I finally got the pin off I saw contains no vicuña.


----------



## drlivingston

I like the "Contains No Vicuna" disclaimer. I found a coat last month that was 75/25 cashmere~vicuna but it had some issues so someone else probably picked it up to flip. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## ATL

9.5 D Alden for BB. Worn, but not much. 
Church's are a 10ish, I think. Both avail. 



Chuch's huh? Cool.


----------



## drlivingston

An assortment from a recent 10-minute visit to a local thrift.
1) Polo Ralph Lauren leather jacket (the good stuff. this beast is awesome and weighs almost 5lbs.)
2) EUC Allen Edmonds Franklin loafers
3) New without box Allen Edmonds Sedona loafers
4) Brand new in box Crockett & Jones Bermuda suede bucks (complete with shoe bags)
5) Arnys tie 
(Coming soon: tie haul from today **amazing**)


----------



## Odradek

Dmontez said:


> Sorry, they are 8.5d


Did somebody say 8.5D ?


----------



## ruvort

drlivingston said:


> An assortment from a recent 10-minute visit to a local thrift.
> 1) Polo Ralph Lauren leather jacket (the good stuff. this beast is awesome and weighs almost 5lbs.)
> 2) EUC Allen Edmonds Franklin loafers
> 3) New without box Allen Edmonds Sedona loafers
> 4) Brand new in box Crockett & Jones Bermuda suede bucks (complete with shoe bags)
> 5) Arnys tie
> (Coming soon: tie haul from today **amazing**)


These are truly great thrifts! Where on Earth are these thrift stores??

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

Odradek said:


> Did somebody say 8.5D ?


I did, if you're really interested I'd be happy to proxy them for you. I can check back tomorrow or Monday if they are still there. The particular store starts everything kind of high these were $15.00 shoot me a pm if you want them.


----------



## Odradek

Dmontez said:


> I did, if you're really interested I'd be happy to proxy them for you. I can check back tomorrow or Monday if they are still there. The particular store starts everything kind of high these were $15.00 shoot me a pm if you want them.


Thanks for the kind offer, but I'd better not.
Just taken delivery of a pair of AE boots, and have some Meermins on order too.
Plus I'm in England.
Thank you though.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I found a BB 100% cashmere sweater in excellent condition. The blues part is that it's sized small. So I decided to take it nonetheless. If anyone is interested, drop me a pm.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

ruvort said:


> These are truly great thrifts! Where on Earth are these thrift stores??
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Seriously. I live in D.C. and am pretty lucky with my finds due to the well-off gov-types in Bethesda, Potomac and Georgetown and I've never even come close to a score like that.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> An assortment from a recent 10-minute visit to a local thrift.
> 1) Polo Ralph Lauren leather jacket (the good stuff. this beast is awesome and weighs almost 5lbs.)
> 2) EUC Allen Edmonds Franklin loafers
> 3) New without box Allen Edmonds Sedona loafers
> 4) Brand new in box Crockett & Jones Bermuda suede bucks (complete with shoe bags)
> 5) Arnys tie
> (Coming soon: tie haul from today **amazing**)


Ten minutes from your neighborhood? Or ten minutes in the store?

either way - I'm in need of a new job. Might as well quit and thrift full time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Ten minutes from your neighborhood? Or ten minutes in the store?
> 
> either way - I'm in need of a new job. Might as well quit and thrift full time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All were found at the Jimmie Hale Mission store in Eastwood, just a short drive from Gardendale.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> All were found at the Jimmie Hale Mission store in Eastwood, just a short drive from Gardendale.


Been there many times but not that lucky. Used to live right up the hill. And I love some El Cazador.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Been there many times but not that lucky. Used to live right up the hill. And I love some El Cazador.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! The wife and I went there not too long ago. After dinner, we walked across the parking lot to the thrift store. I immediately found two Hermes ties. Soon after that, we repeated the dinner and trip to the thrift store where I found a pair of Alden LHS. Needless to say, we love that restaurant as well.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today's thrift finds included a NWT BB tie with cute little lady bug like critters, a BB short sleeves sport shirt (keep in mind I'm in Canada and Brooks' items are somewhat rare) and also a pair of nearly "new without tags" pair of Tilley Endurables khakis.


----------



## Orgetorix

Some recent finds (or recently-cleaned-up finds):

AE Presidios, Polo RL made-in-USA wingtips, vintage Bean Maine Hunting Shoes, and black shell Florsheim PTBs.


----------



## Duvel

^ Wow.


----------



## WillBarrett

Three shirts from Billy Reid and one from Brunello Cucinelli. The woman in front of me grabbed two from Canali. Pretty sure because I was looking at them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Three shirts from Billy Reid and one from Brunello Cucinelli. The woman in front of me grabbed two from Canali. Pretty sure because I was looking at them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this in Gardendale?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Was this in Gardendale?


Sure was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

I can't compete with Alabama, but this week have found a pair of Grenson shoes which have cleaned up very nicely.










And two ties.
Bert Pulitzer for John Wanamaker of Philadelphia, and a rather loud one from Hilditch & Key with flamingos.


----------



## Monocle

Odradek said:


> I can't compete with Alabama, but this week have found a pair of Grenson shoes which have cleaned up very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two ties.
> Bert Pulitzer for John Wanamaker of Philadelphia, and a rather loud one from Hilditch & Key with flamingos.


 I cannot hate on Pulitzer ties. Some of my favorite madders have been Pulitzers, b/c the colors were so unusual. I loove that tie. Are you keeping it? (I realize it may not be madder, but its lovely anyway.)


----------



## WillBarrett

Just snatched up two pair of AE shoes and an Isaia shirt. Not bad before 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Just snatched up two pair of AE shoes and an Isaia shirt. Not bad before 8:30 in the morning.


Awesome! My pre-8:30 haul so far is one pair of AE, one pair of NWOT Bean Boots, 3 Robert Talbott Best of Class ties, and a UPS Freight jacket*

*


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Awesome! My pre-8:30 haul so far is one pair of AE, one pair of NWOT Bean Boots, 3 Robert Talbott Best of Class ties, and a UPS Freight jacket*
> 
> *


A++

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Anyone have any idea why a UPS jacket would sell for that much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

Those UPS outfits are rumored to drive the ladies crazy! Other than that, count me as clueless on the issue you raise, Krs88.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> 
> Those UPS outfits are rumored to drive the ladies crazy! Other than that, count me as clueless on the issue you raise, Krs88.


Well since you put it that way, it could prove to be a decent investment for someone in the market. LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Anyone have any idea why a UPS jacket would sell for that much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hipsters and the like.


----------



## Odradek

Monocle said:


> I cannot hate on Pulitzer ties. Some of my favorite madders have been Pulitzers, b/c the colors were so unusual. I loove that tie. Are you keeping it? (I realize it may not be madder, but its lovely anyway.)


Sorry James.
Just saw your post now and had already listed those ties on ebay last night.
If the Pulitzer one doesn't sell then I'd hang on to it for my self. Not madder, but very nice colours and pattern.

No photos of today's brag as it was too dark by the time I got home.
Passing the shop I got that flamingo tie in yesterday, I decided I had five minutes to spare and immediately picked up a pair of Crockett & Jones Coniston boots as soon as I walked in the door. Very nice condition. Sadly too big for me, but again, ebay bound.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I think a UPS jacket could pay for itself if you were casing places to rob them.


----------



## gamma68

From the days when L.L. Bean sourced items from countries other than El Salvador and Malaysia. New without tags...





And an item from the days when Lands' End made things in the United States (fabric imported from India)...


----------



## WillBarrett

Found two fantastic Pendleton work shirts in tartan plaid for e-bay and a vintage Alan Paine v-neck with saddle shoulders in magnificent shape.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Found two fantastic Pendleton work shirts in tartan plaid for e-bay and a vintage Alan Paine v-neck with saddle shoulders in magnificent shape.


Is all of this wonderful stuff that you have been finding the same size? I was pondering whether it was from the same uber-generous donor.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Is all of this wonderful stuff that you have been finding the same size? I was pondering whether it was from the same uber-generous donor.


This morning's finds were from another store. But at halftime of the Bama game I ran up the street to find two Eton dress shirts, a Ben Silver sport shirt and a Robert Talbott Carmel dress shirt. Most are about the same size as the ones I found early this week - many of which have a dry cleaners tag with a famous local name on it. Think grocery stores.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

Went to antique row today looking for a table, and found two pairs of Alden's in excellent condition. Here are the oxfords, the other pair are tassel loafers.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Went to antique row today looking for a table, and found two pairs of Alden's in excellent condition. Here are the oxfords, the other pair are tassel loafers.


Great find! I love the vintage Aldens.


----------



## Dmontez

I picked them up because of the condition, but they are 10AAA.

The Blues were the two Oxxford suits in 44T that I found, I just never end up selling suits, there's too many measurements and pictures to take.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> I picked them up because of the condition, but they are 10AAA.
> 
> The Blues were the two Oxxford suits in 44T that I found, I just never end up selling suits, there's too many measurements and pictures to take.


If the suits are in decent shape (and not too dated), send a message to reubenr. That is right up his alley.


----------



## Dmontez

I went to a different antique store today and found these... The red paisley is absolutely amazing. I thought it was completely unlined, but there's definitely a really thin lining inside of it. Both are made for The same store in Houston, but the paisley one doesn't have any makers mark on it. There were probably half a dozen of them in similar size and weight none of the with anything other than the store name though. This is the only one I wanted to take a chance on.


----------



## gamma68

The Barbour wool sweater, made in Scotland, size L-XL, is probably headed to eBay unless someone here fancies it....


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Ancient Madder possibly?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Ancient Madder possibly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI......

Ancient Madder
​ The "madder" part of this lovely phrase refers to a natural dye from a Eurasian herbaceous plant, Rubia tinctoria, the root of which was used since ancient times as a regal dyestuff.

Thus "ancient" madder. Since the 19th Century the dye has primarily been used on silk, producing beautifully deep, muted and soft colorations of red, green, chocolate, medium blue, and yellow. Silk dyed in this manner is characterized by a dusty-looking finish and a feel (referred to as a chalk hand by the experts) very much like a fine suede, and a matte finish.

And not just any silk. A special "gum" silk, is used. The silk is first boiled to remove its natural gum (an organic resin), dyed, and then the fabric is bathed in a new gum-based solution that gives it its characteristic soft handle and heft. Today the process is employed mainly for neckwear printed in England in a paisley or small geometric pattern.

The coloring agent in madder root - called alizarin - was in fact first chemically extracted and then synthesized in 1869 by two English chemists. Although the dyeing process, even today, requires a variety of painstaking steps, synthesized alizarin brought the price within the reach of commercial producers, and paisley-designed silks of ancient madder became popular in the second half of Victoria's reign for neckwear and scarves.

Paisley madder ties have been a status symbol on college campuses since the 1930s, as a natty alternative to the traditional striped tie. Paired with a tweed sports jacket, they're as conservatively colorful and slightly idiosyncratic today as ever.

-G. Bruce Boyer


----------



## ran23

My favorite consignment store was busy today, but the owner showed me a hanger of ties from a American lawyer in England. Almost all BB and I didn't realize there were Makers in Cotton, some great Spring ties. Also I saw Makers in Ireland. I chose 2 thinking they might go for $20 each of the five I wanted. He said $10 each, so I have 5 new ties in my collection.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Ancient Madder possibly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No this isn't a troll question, I have another tie in paisley that has the same feel and look to it, but I'm no expert obviously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today's find was a brand new looking trench coat with liner and belt. There were only 2 identical tags with my size and some kind of number code. I tried on the coat and a lady told me it fit me perfectly. Turns out it's a military issue trench coat, likely US military.


----------



## gamma68

I came across a Racquet Club Manx Tweed jacket yesterday, but passed it over. The tweed was somewhat finer than a Harris Tweed. It didn't have the most attractive pattern, but I'm wondering about the rarity and desirability of Manx Tweed.

Is this something I should have purchased?


----------



## wacolo

Here is what I went home with. A blackwatch by Bond Clothes and a Southwick tweed sack with wonderful horn buttons.

Also a Johnson Woolen Mills jacket, another Southwick tweed sack and a wool/silk tie.

Blues - Wright navy and white specs and Florsheim brown and white specs. Too expensive for their condition. Also passed on a very clean Edgar Pomeroy Suit. Unfortunately it reeked of the 1990s. Unvented, pleated, solid black, triple patch pockets, and the material was oddly textured. Similar to a wool boucle.
 https://postimg.org/image/z16slsmyb/


----------



## TweedyDon

gamma68 said:


> I came across a Racquet Club Manx Tweed jacket yesterday, but passed it over. The tweed was somewhat finer than a Harris Tweed. It didn't have the most attractive pattern, but I'm wondering about the rarity and desirability of Manx Tweed.
> 
> Is this something I should have purchased?


I see you don't read my Facebook page, *Waterhollowtweed*! 

See my posts of October 11th!


----------



## Denton

Fourth recent Oxxford in a week, all my size.


----------



## Woofa

Nice find Denton. I love Oxxford for personal use when I can find it (I have 5 currently in my wardrobe.) 
Does not do quite as well on the secondary market for resale considering the level of quality unfortunately and I have now for the first time found myself leaving older pieces on the racks if they are not for me.
Also real nice that you found a 3/2.


----------



## Dmontez

Well I think I did pretty well today. I think all of these will stay in my collection.

Can anyone comment to the design on the Gucci?

I stopped in to an antique shop today, and found myself in a sea of bad Oxxford.. two decent suits, both too small for me, Ugly mismatched suit, the jacket reminded me of Dr. Mario long bold strands of black, and green on an oatmeal jacket, with horrendous seafoam trousers, that matched the weave in the jacket, I don't know why I didn't take pictures, but it was dated 1976, and some cream and tan odd trousers in a medium size hounds tooth.


----------



## DLW

Found a nice Shetland wool sweater today.


----------



## Odradek

I am constantly amazed by the size of US thrift store and the huge amount of clothes.

Here in England, the average charity shop is about 1500 square feet, 90% women's clothes, with maybe a 12 foot long rail of orphaned suit jackets from Next, and if you're lucky 10 - 20 ties, mostly M&S.


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> Found a nice Shetland wool sweater today.


Very nice. Van Boven offers nice merchandise.


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> I am constantly amazed by the size of US thrift store and the huge amount of clothes.
> 
> Here in England, the average charity shop is about 1500 square feet, 90% women's clothes, with maybe a 12 foot long rail of orphaned suit jackets from Next, and if you're lucky 10 - 20 ties, mostly M&S.


The flip side is American thrift stores reflect how disposable our society has become. This can be a depressing experience when you view the piles of crap no one wants.

Have you tried searching at church rummage sales? I don't know if they are common in England.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Denton said:


> Fourth recent Oxxford in a week, all my size.


Is this the Value Village in Falls Church? Haven't been there in ages, but I need to get back again soon.


----------



## CMDC

^The fact that I can answer that question is a bit depressing. But, no, that's somewhere else. The VV on Gallows Rd is bigger and the men's stuff isn't near the front door. Given that this place producing Oxxford regularly means I need to figure out where it is.


----------



## drlivingston

Lately, I haven't posted many clothing brags. The stores have been good to me. But, honestly, uploading is a pain. I did find this wonderful non-clothing find yesterday. One of my absolute faves!


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Lately, I haven't posted many clothing brags. The stores have been good to me. But, honestly, uploading is a pain. I did find this wonderful non-clothing find yesterday. One of my absolute faves!


This is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

Now tell us how little you paid for that boxed set of Calvin & Hobbes and turn us all green with envy!


----------



## dkoernert

All this talk of Falls Church reminds me that my in-laws just moved there so I will likely be spending a little time up that way. Anyone care to share some thrift spots with me? I'm not trying to blow up anyone's spot but would love to get out and hit the racks while I am there for a couple days.


----------



## thegovteach

Odradek said:


> I am constantly amazed by the size of US thrift store and the huge amount of clothes.
> 
> Here in England, the average charity shop is about 1500 square feet, 90% women's clothes, with maybe a 12 foot long rail of orphaned suit jackets from Next, and if you're lucky 10 - 20 ties, mostly M&S.


Looking at that thrift shop, I am amazed at the number of jackets.....in this area maybe 5-7 jackets.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> 
> Now tell us how little you paid for that boxed set of Calvin & Hobbes and turn us all green with envy!


5% of retail :cool2:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Here's a little riddle for you trad gentlemen:

What is navy and white?

What is as thick as a blanket?

What was made in Norway of 100% wool?

Did you guess it right?









The sweater fits me nicely and has some light pilling that I think I could just snip off.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Edit: Realize this isn't technically a thrift store find since it's ebay, but hope it still fits in this thread.

I've bought a lot of blazers in the last few months and only three have worked out (one vintage Gordon of Philadelphia hopsack, one vintage Press worsted and my PressxWick that I bought new). I still haven't found a triple patch pocket that I really love and really fits me properly. That is...until now!

Mavest triple patch 3/2 navy sack blazer from the 60s. I'm 99% sure the measurements are correct because I've bought from this seller before (my green herringbone Mavest from the same era, actually) and I had him double check. Can't wait till this arrives.

Also, found a great Mercer blue OCBD in my size for cheap. My first Mercer and I'm very excited.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

dkoernert said:


> All this talk of Falls Church reminds me that my in-laws just moved there so I will likely be spending a little time up that way. Anyone care to share some thrift spots with me? I'm not trying to blow up anyone's spot but would love to get out and hit the racks while I am there for a couple days.


There are a few Unique Thrift stores that I've found to be fruitful.

One in Wheaton, MD just across DC from Falls Church
https://imunique.com/pages/WheatonMaryland/

One that's actually in Falls Church
https://imunique.com/pages/Merrifield

Georgia Avenue Thrift in DC proper. It's small as hell, but decent selection of jackets
https://www.yelp.com/biz/georgia-avenue-thrift-store-washington


----------



## drlivingston

Who doesn't love Alden 967 wingtips for $1.99?


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Who doesn't love Alden 967 wingtips for $1.99?


Nice.

Speaking of shoes, can anyone decipher the model name on a pair of Church shoes I picked up?


----------



## wacolo

_*Yay!!*_

_*Boo!!*_


----------



## drlivingston

OUCH!!!


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw a fantastic Paul Stuart trench...with two giant grease stains.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Saw a fantastic Paul Stuart trench...with two giant grease stains.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked it up as soon as they put it out. I had already removed the hanger and was putting it in my cart when I saw the damn stains. What a waste of a beautiful coat.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

The other day I thrifted some BB cap toes. I know very little about who makes BBs shoes. I know they have a few makers. I assume these are Peal or Allen Edmonds? Thanks for any help!

Edit: They're USA-made if that helps any.


----------



## wacolo

rmpmcdermott said:


> The other day I thrifted some BB cap toes. I know very little about who makes BBs shoes. I know they have a few makers. I assume these are Peal or Allen Edmonds? Thanks for any help!


They look like shell. The script looks a lot like Alden, though they almost always do a combo last.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

wacolo said:


> They look like shell. The script looks a lot like Alden, though they almost always do a combo last.


They're USA-made if that helps any. So I'm ruling out Peal. I hope they're shell. For $5 it's fine if they're not, but hot damn, if they're shell that would be amazing.


----------



## JohnH521

rmpmcdermott said:


> They're USA-made if that helps any. So I'm ruling out Peal. I hope they're shell. For $5 it's fine if they're not, but hot damn, if they're shell that would be amazing.


Nice find for $5, I back up both of wacolo's observations. Definitely shell by Alden


----------



## rmpmcdermott

JohnH521 said:


> Nice find for $5, I back up both of wacolo's observations. Definitely shell by Alden


Fantastic. That really makes my day.


----------



## gamma68

JohnH521 said:


> Nice find for $5, I back up both of wacolo's observations. Definitely shell by Alden


WOW! That's one hell of a find. I pray that one day I can score a deal like that on a pair that fits.


----------



## CMDC

Thrifts have been very bare lately but a bit of a break tonight. Olive tweed sack w/ hook vent from Sears of all places. Two nice ties including JPress wool on right.


----------



## gamma68

So I went back to the thrift store and picked up that Manx Tweed jacket...


----------



## wwilson

Picked up a nice pair of Alden for BB shell full strap loafers in black, size 11.5 which I thought I could do but they are too big. I typically wear a 10.5 in Alden's so they are headed to the exchange. I did find a near-new pair of J&M burgandy cap toes in my size, labeled Optima...I think they are Meltons. I rounded the bill up to $10 for both pair.


----------



## gamma68

E-thrifted these LLB Allagash Bison handsewns, brand new minus the box.


----------



## Duvel

Nice! I really like my Allagash Bisons. Perfect choice for this time of year.



gamma68 said:


> E-thrifted these LLB Allagash Bison handsewns, brand new minus the box.


----------



## drlivingston

Duvel said:


> Nice! I really like my Allagash Bisons. Perfect choice for this *time of year*.


"This time of year" is a little odd this year. Every day it has been in the high 70s. Women in Alabama will not be denied their right to wear their damn boots. So, in keeping with the climate, you will see many young women walking around the malls in high-cut gym shorts and tall UGGs. It makes my cargo shorts and Birkenstocks look downright fashionable.


----------



## Duvel

It's been unseasonable here as well, but no extended periods out of the 40s. I have sweaters to wear, dammit! Give me some sub-zero!


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> "This time of year" is a little odd this year. Every day it has been in the high 70s. Women in Alabama will not be denied their right to wear their damn boots. So, in keeping with the climate, you will see many young women walking around the malls in high-cut gym shorts and tall UGGs. It makes my cargo shorts and Birkenstocks look downright fashionable.


I'll be thinning out my sweater drawer over the holidays, and as much as I love HT sportcoats, they're limited down here as well!


----------



## gamma68

A very modest brag, but I'm more curious about the brand.

I've been seeking a ragg wool sweater in Oatmeal ever since I had to let my old one go due to weight loss. So I recently thrifted one by a brand called Boathouse Row. I believe it was made in the USA, but the interior tag is very faded. It seems to be of similar quality to my former LLB sweater.

Does this brand ring a bell for anyone? I couldn't find anything out on there on the web.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jlancia

Beautiful navy Inverallan shawl cardigan for $3.60!


----------



## jimw

I can't be certain its the same, but I recall there used to be a mall-store chain in Ontario, and I do believe it was Boathouse Row. I have no idea if it still exists, but it used to cater to a more preppy/college clientele.

JW



gamma68 said:


> A very modest brag, but I'm more curious about the brand.
> 
> I've been seeking a ragg wool sweater in Oatmeal ever since I had to let my old one go due to weight loss. So I recently thrifted one by a brand called Boathouse Row. I believe it was made in the USA, but the interior tag is very faded. It seems to be of similar quality to my former LLB sweater.
> 
> Does this brand ring a bell for anyone? I couldn't find anything out on there on the web.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just snagged a great pair of BB Madison dark brown flannels among a few other pairs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

This was a nice find today. If only Bloomingdales still sold tweed sacks.


----------



## AshScache

Thrifting Cincinnati today and never have I seen so many pairs of DESTROYED Allen Edmonds shoes in my life....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone got love for Harold Powell? Saw some nice sport jackets today in wool plaid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Thrifted some nice ties yesterday...

A handsome wool tie by B.J. Ernst of San Francisco:



Robert Talbott, tagged "Italian Heavy Madder":




Britches of Georgetown:




I've never seen anything by Sulka in the wild.


----------



## drlivingston

Lots and lots of brags from yesterday and today. Unfortunately, zero time allocated to listing them on eBay. I am swamped.


----------



## JohnH521

https://postimg.org/image/3k8vypwrb/ https://postimg.org/image/iu8r5ws9j/
Not very trad but a pretty neat find. One of them appears to be brand new. Both for a grand total of $6.87 after tax. I suspect they're from the early-mid 90's


----------



## Orgetorix

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Major blues: a whole wardrobe full of gorgeous Southwick sack suits...all badly moth-eaten. Such a shame.


----------



## cellochris

6 ties, $2.97 each!









I need a camera.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice Burberry's Prosurm silk jacket today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Nice Burberry's Prosurm silk jacket today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, dude! Please tell me that it came from Gardendale.


----------



## WillBarrett

Sure did. Sitting there as pretty as you please. And actually grabbed a tie from Dormeuil, as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Anybody have a link to Dr. Livingston's ebay page? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Nothing really on there right now. Too much traveling for the holidays. Will be adding new stuff starting tomorrow if I can find where I packed my camera.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

drlivingston said:


> Nothing really on there right now. Too much traveling for the holidays. Will be adding new stuff starting tomorrow if I can find where I packed my camera.


I can understand, I read so many great reviews of your products, so wanting to check things out. Keep us posted when you get things settled..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Anybody have a link to Dr. Livingston's ebay page?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## DLW

I found a pair of brown suede tassel loafers by Ralph Lauren at the SA today. The shoes seem wore only one short time.

The shoes imprinted made in the USA on the bottom and made in Maine USA on inside heal. I can't find this exact shoe on the RL site (old season) but, I was able find what appears to be the same shoe on eBay. What I've gathered the shoe style is called Erick, color Snuff Brown. Is Snuff Brown another name for tobacco? Can anyone tell me who manufactures RL shoes in Maine? Is the shoe one of his higher quality?





































The shoe is somewhat darker than the pictures show.


----------



## vpkozel

Got this Filson in brown for $45. A little pricey probably, but it is in fantastic shape and I really like it, so it was worth it.

I also go my first pair of shell shoes. Brown, longwing bluchers for $3. They are in pretty bad shape, but I figured it was worth the risk to see if they could make it. If anyone wants to restore a pair and is an 8D, let me know and you are welcome to them for my cost plus shipping.


----------



## Woofa

Still having problems posting pics ( if anyone can pm me with how to do this on an LG phone please do.) at AAAC but amongst other stuff thrifting 4 pairs of Bernard Zins pants yesterday. Three are a cashmere wool blend and a pure wool. I was pleasantly surprised at how nice these are. My first experience with them and I hope I can find some more.


----------



## Reuben

Tweed McVay said:


> I found a pair of brown suede tassel loafers by Ralph Lauren at the SA today. The shoes seem wore only one short time.
> 
> The shoes imprinted made in the USA on the bottom and made in Maine USA on inside heal. I can't find this exact shoe on the RL site (old season) but, I was able find what appears to be the same shoe on eBay. What I've gathered the shoe style is called Erick, color Snuff Brown. Is Snuff Brown another name for tobacco? Can anyone tell me who manufactures RL shoes in Maine? Is the shoe one of his higher quality?
> 
> The shoe is somewhat darker than the pictures show.


I think the sole markings are characteristic of Highland Shoe Company, which only does contract work and doesn't produce their own line. Quality can be all over the map depending on the contract specifics, bottoming out around the stuff made for Walk-Over. Decent enough either way, and if those aren't going in your own closet then I could probably find space in mine . . .


----------



## Woofa

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Woofa

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Woofa

[URL=https://s1301.photobucket.com/user/ronaldpedwards/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160102_215918_zpslzolmzjx.jpg.html]
[IMG]https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/ronaldpedwards/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160102_215918_zpslzolmzjx.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
I think I figured it out.


----------



## FLMike

Woofa said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Are you able to sell pleated pants these days? I wouldn't think the market for them would be very robust.


----------



## Woofa

Flcracka

Your probably right but I actually like them better and these will be for personal. The Zins in particular are nice and after some alterations will work their way into my rotation. I love the cream rlpl with the side adjusters but they have a noticeable hole at the knee. I am toying with keeping them as a project so will see how much the repairs are. I am only 10 in on what I assume are 500 pants so just might be worth it.


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> Are you able to sell pleated pants these days? I wouldn't think the market for them would be very robust.


For me, pleated pants sell as well as flat-front pants. Some people just like the look. ***shrug***


----------



## DLW

Reuben said:


> , and if those aren't going in your own closet then I could probably find space in mine . . .


Thanks for the info and the offer but, they'll stay in my closet.


----------



## WillBarrett

A pair of Graysons one size too small for me in need of repair. Serious blues.

Also missed out on a nice plaid from New England Shirt Co. Bummer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> A pair of Graysons one size too small for me in need of repair. Serious blues.
> 
> Also missed out on a nice plaid from New England Shirt Co. Bummer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size do you wear in Graysons?

And a semi-brag:
Thrifting a Robert Talbott 7-fold tie------------------------------------------semi-rare
Thrifting a NWT Robert Talbott 7-fold tie-----------------------------------rare
Thrifting a NWT Robert Talbott 7-fold tie in the original hard box-----very rare


----------



## gamma68

^ Sounds like good flip potential but I don't know who would pay $245.00 for such an ugly tie.


----------



## WillBarrett

8.5D - and that tie. Daaaaang.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> ^ Sounds like good flip potential but I don't know who would pay $245.00 for such an ugly tie.


Agreed. It will never go around my neck. Most Charvet, EZegna, SRicci, Brioni, and Hermes ties are hideous. It just goes to show that price is not always directly proportional to good taste.


----------



## drlivingston

drlivingston said:


> What size do you wear in Graysons?





WillBarrett said:


> 8.5D


I found these this morning in Fairfield for $5. Were you looking for black?


----------



## WillBarrett

As a matter of fact I was - wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> As a matter of fact I was - wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just give me $5 + shipping and they are yours (minus the shoe trees, of course).


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any size 13 dress shoes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo

Got a classic J Press sack suit off EBay for $45, not quite thrift store prices, but nowhere within at least 250 miles of here has even heard of J Press.

Also if anyone has 9D or B shoes, preferably brown, shell, LWB, tassel or penny loafer


----------



## Dmontez

CornoUltimo said:


> Got a classic J Press sack suit off EBay for $45, not quite thrift store prices, but nowhere within at least 250 miles of here has even heard of J Press.
> 
> Also if anyone has 9D or B shoes, preferably brown, shell, LWB, tassel or penny loafer


Not mine, but saw these earlier today..


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Not mine, but saw these earlier today..


Even though those are seconds, they will still go for over $450.


----------



## gamma68

Thrifted a Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater in XL, and a pair of Belgian Lui burgundy tassel loafers from someone with equally large feet.


----------



## drlivingston

Today has produced two EZegna Trofeo sport coats, and EZegna suit, a gorgeous Canali pin stripe suit, a couple of Crittenden sport coats, a J.Crew Ludlow suit, and crap loads of fodder ties.


----------



## FLMike

^What are fodder ties?


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> ^What are fodder ties?


Low-value eBay fodder. Non-grail status ties, i.e. BB Makers, Cantini, Ferragamo, Vineyard Vines, Thomas Pink, Breuer, etc. I did pick up a few Oxxford, Dolcepunta, RT BOC Bond Street, Paul Stuart, and Kiton Jr. (Massimo Bizzocchi).


----------



## Woofa

Great day. Two grail level ties both from makers I had never thrifted before. The L.P. cashmere is unbelievable.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## drlivingston

Pure awesomeness, Woofa! Congrats on the grails!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Woofa said:


> Great day. Two grail level ties both from makers I had never thrifted before. The L.P. cashmere is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Unbelievable find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue suede shoes

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Any size 13 dress shoes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I will be selling several pairs of size 13 shoes on the trad thrift thread within the next month or two.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

blue suede shoes said:


> Yes, I will be selling several pairs of size 13 shoes on the trad thrift thread within the next month or two.


Good deal, I'll be on the lookout! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

Major Brag yesterday:
Broken Bone grey Harris Tweed two button sack from the long gone and long lamented Yale Co-Op in New Haven
NWT LLb red Tartan LSBD
NWT Leatherman stripe belt with the good, thick leather ends and solid brass buckle
John Comfort paisley tie


----------



## Bootboymn

Blues
Orvis Harris Tweed with a cool blue check, great condition, way too small.
5 different BB pinpoint BD shirts, also too short in the arms. 

Brag
Lego set, unopened, for 10% of pre-Christmas retail. At least my boy is benefitting from today's trip...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Bootboymn said:


> Blues
> Orvis Harris Tweed with a cool blue check, great condition, way too small.
> 5 different BB pinpoint BD shirts, also too short in the arms.
> 
> Brag
> Lego set, unopened, for 10% of pre-Christmas retail. At least my boy is benefitting from today's trip...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think most here would agree that Legos are pretty darn trad!


----------



## vpkozel

Bootboymn said:


> Blues
> Orvis Harris Tweed with a cool blue check, great condition, way too small.
> 5 different BB pinpoint BD shirts, also too short in the arms.
> 
> Brag
> Lego set, unopened, for 10% of pre-Christmas retail. At least my boy is benefitting from today's trip...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Legos absolutely rock. I have 13 and 9 yo boys, who have approximately 8.7 million legos between them haha. I might also add that Brio trains and Playmbil should go in the trad toy category.

What size was the HT and BB items? If the HT was around a 40 and the shirts were 15.5 or 16/32, would you consider proxying?


----------



## Bootboymn

vpkozel said:


> Legos absolutely rock. I have 13 and 9 yo boys, who have approximately 8.7 million legos between them haha. I might also add that Brio trains and Playmbil should go in the trad toy category.
> 
> What size was the HT and BB items? If the HT was around a 40 and the shirts were 15.5 or 16/32, would you consider proxying?


If I remember right, the Orvis jacket was a 40r, the shirts were 16.5 - 35. PM me, and if my car starts I'll head over after work to see if they are still there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Just snagged a green BB 100% silk jacket. 44R.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today was a good day, a cashmere sweater and a pair of Alden Monkstraps! Keep in mind I'm in Canada and I'm not sure which stores, if any, sell Aldens.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Just snagged a green BB 100% silk jacket. 44R.


Thrift synergy! I thrifted a green 43L BB 3/2 sack with patch pockets today.


----------



## WillBarrett

Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Thrift synergy! I thrifted a green 43L BB 3/2 sack with patch pockets today.


Did you now?


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Did you now?


Yep, a true vintage triple patch pocket 346 (back from when that was a good thing) with flawless brass buttons. Of course, made in the good ol' US of A. 32" BOC and 25" sleeves!


----------



## AWZ

*filson double mackinaw hat*

I picked up a NWT filson double mackinaw hat at a thrift store today. I was worried that it would be too big because it is a large. After a little research I found they fit very small, and it fits me great!


----------



## Monocle

AE Rocklands in 10.5B brown. Perfect uppers freshly Meltonianed, and good hardwear soles. DM for pics or pre-Bay offer.

Gently worn Barbour Beaufort size MED (40). Great rugged condition.

Pics to follow.


----------



## tocqueville

A friend just snagged for me a pair of AE Delrays in black for $25. The upper is in nearly perfect condition (shined, too), while the sole has moderate wear. I can't imagine why shoes like that end up in a thrift store.


----------



## WillBarrett

Had to leave behind a number of nice ties and shirts that would have done well in my closet but less so on eBay. I did manage to find a sweet ladies Harris Tweed blazer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Had to leave behind a number of nice ties and shirts that would have done well in my closet but less so on eBay. I did manage to find a sweet ladies Harris Tweed blazer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today was a good day in my part of the city. LOTS of nice goodies!


----------



## ran23

today was a good day, 0 out of pocket. A Pinstripe BD Van Huesan, next shirt I wanted, and a J. Crew check BD all in 15.5 x 33. All on a gift card.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

tocqueville said:


> A friend just snagged for me a pair of AE Delrays in black for $25. The upper is in nearly perfect condition (shined, too), while the sole has moderate wear. I can't imagine why shoes like that end up in a thrift store.


I often ask myself that very question. Most recently with a fairly new pair of Aldens.


----------



## DLW

I picked up a birdseye suit yesterday. Found the jacket first pants after 30-minute search. Great shape, one small snag on hem of jacket one on side of pants both repairable. Anyone, know an estimate of age per union tag?


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> I picked up a birdseye suit yesterday. Found the jacket first pants after 30-minute search. Great shape, one small snag on hem of jacket one on side of pants both repairable. Anyone, know an estimate of age per union tag?


Nice suit! That's what's known as a nailhead pattern. Union tag places it between 1968-1976.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ That's a 62-76 tag, but the black numbers place it 68-76, right? Is that your reasoning? I knew the black numbers were later than the red numbers, but wasn't sure what the exact dates were when the switch was made.


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


> ^ That's a 62-76 tag, but the black numbers place it 68-76, right? Is that your reasoning? I knew the black numbers were later than the red numbers, but wasn't sure what the exact dates were when the switch was made.


Exactly. The red numbers are 1962-1968.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

gamma68 said:


> Exactly. The red numbers are 1962-1968.


This is good to know!


----------



## DLW

gamma68 said:


> Nice suit! That's what's known as a nailhead pattern. Union tag places it between 1968-1976.


 Gamma, Thanks for the union tag info. I originally thought it was nailhead. Nailhead and birdseye has always confused me, I did a Google search to clarify myself. I found this old AAAC post from 2006 with pattern samples. I went with birdseye instead as the jacket in person looks like photo two.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?52560-Q-About-Nailhead-Suit-Fabric
You have a great wealth of knowledge in these matters I'm sure you are correct. It would not be the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] time I had my head&#8230;


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> Gamma, Thanks for the union tag info. I originally thought it was nailhead. Nailhead and birdseye has always confused me, I did a Google search to clarify myself. I found this old AAAC post from 2006 with pattern samples. I went with birdseye instead as the jacket in person looks like photo two.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?52560-Q-About-Nailhead-Suit-Fabric
> You have a great wealth of knowledge in these matters I'm sure you are correct. It would not be the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] time I had my head&#8230;


I don't have extensive knowledge, trust me. Nailhead and birdseye are really close in appearance, so it's not hard to confuse the two patterns.


----------



## Oldsport

New condition, Gloverall Made in England, Tan Duffle coat. Perfectly sized for me. I am really happy to finally find one for a song!


----------



## JohnH521

Triathlete said:


> New condition, Gloverall Made in England, Tan Duffle coat. Perfectly sized for me. I am really happy to finally find one for a song!


They're really well made coats - I found a navy one today and it fit me perfectly except the sleeves are much too short. Wishing I was lucky as you...

Anyone a 38 S and looking for one?


----------



## drlivingston

Gotta love Birmingham thrifting!


----------



## Shanejoseph

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting in the thread. I post pretty regularly on a few other boards so I figured why not one more. These are a few small pick ups from yesterday. Looking forward to being a regular on the board!


----------



## Odradek

Shanejoseph said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time posting in the thread. I post pretty regularly on a few other boards so I figured why not one more. These are a few small pick ups from yesterday. Looking forward to being a regular on the board!


Well done.

Kevin & Howlin is probably the best shop you could visit if you are ever in Dublin.
A very small shop, and they only do tweed, but they have good stuff.

I have two of their ties.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Gotta love Birmingham thrifting!


I bet you do. Seems like the Mecca for thrifting.

On the other hand, today I picked up a pair of Church Consul shoes, and last week a Brioni three piece suit.


----------



## Monocle

... all I got was a rock.

and I am amazed still, at the premium that Hermes ties bring on the e-market. Even the not-so-clever ones.



drlivingston said:


> Gotta love Birmingham thrifting!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

eBay find. Church's for $35 anybody have an idea what model these are? What years they may be from? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Kendallroberts88 said:


> eBay find. Church's for $35 anybody have an idea what model these are? What years they may be from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still doing research...


----------



## CornoUltimo

Blues: a trip to a local thrift store led me to a whole rack of tradly shoes all 1/2 size too big. At least none of them were shell.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Blues: Red Label JAB navy blue 3/2 sack blazer. Too small 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> Gotta love Birmingham thrifting!


Dr. L, did you get my PM?


----------



## gamma68

Shanejoseph said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time posting in the thread. I post pretty regularly on a few other boards so I figured why not one more. These are a few small pick ups from yesterday. Looking forward to being a regular on the board!


All nice acquisitions. I especially like the Kevin & Howlin tie.


----------



## drlivingston

FLCracka said:


> Dr. L, did you get my PM?


Uhoh... Let me check. I am a bit behind in my correspondence.


----------



## Odradek

Just home with my second pair of Church's shoes this week.
Harrow tassel loafers, which look like they've only been worn 3 or 4 times. The heels are almost like new.



















And on Monday I found a pair of Church's Consuls, also in good shape.










Also picked ups pair of Hiltl cords which look as new.


----------



## Dmontez

Does anyone have experience with Oxxford "rare editions" I just picked this, it's a beautiful THICK herringbone, and sadly about a full size too small, but way too nice to leave behind.


----------



## Orgetorix

Probably refers to an upper-tier fabric option the owner selected in their MTM program.

What size is it, out of curiosity?


----------



## Dmontez

Orgetorix said:


> Probably refers to an upper-tier fabric option the owner selected in their MTM program.
> 
> What size is it, out of curiosity?


I haven't measure it, but if I had to guess its around a 43-44 long


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> I haven't measure it, but if I had to guess its around a 43-44 long


Oh hello there.


----------



## Woofa

Dmontez, I also found a great pair of Oxxford pants today.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dmontez

Woofa, those are really nice! Keeping or reselling? 

To give you guys an idea of how thick the rare edition is, it weighs 4lbs 3.5oz.


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Woofa, those are really nice! Keeping or reselling?
> 
> To give you guys an idea of how thick the rare edition is, it weighs 4lbs 3.5oz.


:happy:


----------



## Woofa

Dmontez said:


> Woofa, those are really nice! Keeping or reselling?
> 
> To give you guys an idea of how thick the rare edition is, it weighs 4lbs 3.5oz.


I am keeping for now but with all of the thrifting I do I often find that a pait looks great but then does not seem to fit me or just be good for me for some reason. if I dont keep, i will let you know. those are heavy pants, are you keeping?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Found a good replacement to my gh bass captoes.

AE Byron- looks similar to the 5th avenue, I read that the Byron's are discontinued









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootboymn

Brag: finally found a Pringle sweater in my size, no moth holes.








Blues: It's only lambswool, it's ORANGE!


----------



## Duvel

Nice! So you'd been searching specifically for a Pringle sweater? What is the critter emblazoned on the chest?

(Nothing at all wrong with lambswool, by the way.)



Bootboymn said:


> Brag: finally found a Pringle sweater in my size, no moth holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues: It's only lambswool, it's ORANGE!


----------



## Bootboymn

Duvel said:


> Nice! So you'd been searching specifically for a Pringle sweater? What is the critter emblazoned on the chest?
> 
> (Nothing at all wrong with lambswool, by the way.)


In reverse order: 
I agree lambs wool is fine, but I've heard vintage Pringle cashmere is top notch.

The critter is a lion, rampant, I believe they would say. It's Scotland's heraldic symbol, matches a tattoo I have.

And in combination with the previous two responses, I have been looking for Pringle specifically. All I've found in my thrifting is Club Room or Alfani cashmere, neither from my ancestral homeland of cantankerous Celts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Finally got my hands on a pair of med gray woolen flannels in my size.

Ocbd-BB NWT
Pants- Hickey Freeman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwilson

Brags: Nothing better to kick-off the diet than finding a Holland and Holland heavy tweed jacket that happens to be a little snug...


----------



## drlivingston

Russell Moccasin boots, Gravati loafers, Moreschi oxfords, stupid Kiel James Patrick BB belt (which I will probably burn), Ermenedildo tuxedo, Paul Smith sport coat, and a blue Brioni linen / wool sport coat.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> stupid Kiel James Patrick BB belt (which I will probably burn)


tell us how you really feel about it...

which one did you find?


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> tell us how you really feel about it...
> 
> which one did you find?


----------



## Dmontez

As far as KJP for BB belts go it could have been really bad.


----------



## WillBarrett

Not going to lie - I'd wear that KJP belt.

Anyway - I was fortunate to find an amazing Corbin 3/2 sack in navy pinstripe from the Varsity Shop. Shoulders are a tad higher than I normally go for but for five bucks plus whatever the cuffs will cost - I won't complain. Just a perfect suit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Recent E-thrift I am pretty excited about trying.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## drlivingston

MikesChevelle said:


> These AE Imperials are about a half size to big, but for $10 they'll do for now......


Damn, Mike! Those are rare beauties! AE Imperials were only made from 1957 to 1963. They are 6-eyelet balmorals in cordoba (AE's term for #8) shell cordovan. They should be marked 6748 on the inside. GREAT find!


----------



## MikesChevelle

drlivingston said:


> Damn, Mike! Those are rare beauties! AE Imperials were only made from 1957 to 1963. They are 6-eyelet balmorals in cordoba (AE's term for #8) shell cordovan. They should be marked 6748 on the inside. GREAT find!


Tell me more


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Any information on these E.T. Wright split toe derbies? "Arch preserver" seems like calfskin and not corrected grain. Pretty good construction from what I can tell..































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Snagged a Lord Jeff Birdseye for the Bay (or exchange).

For myself, a navy 3/2 patch pocket blazer - perfect except for no hook vent. Needs a good dry cleaning but otherwise a steal. From a respected Alabama mens shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordfish

_Just realized this thread was in the Trad forum, probably not appropriate attire for here._


----------



## wacolo

My first time making the rounds in couple of months. I picked up these two sweaters for myself. I had been wanting a Barbour Tyne for some time, and these should fit the bill nicely. Both made in England and both weigh about 5lbs each. 


Also picked up two NWOT unhemmed Orvis poplins. Both of the Madras are Made in the USA and the tie is a hand blocked, soporific beauty. 



Blues - It seems Americas Thrift has gone up on their prices again. The ties seemed to be $3.99 across the board. Decided to pass on some great red label JAB repps. Also left a nice pair of FF Bills cords which were $12.99.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Blues - It seems Americas Thrift has gone up on their prices again.


This is not a corporate decision. All AT stores are allowed to set individual price points. One of the AT stores down here still prices all ties at $1.99 (with the exception of Tommy Hilfiger which is always priced at $6.99). The store management in eastern TN seems to think that is the minimum threshold for tie sales. I would speak to him or her and try to instill a reality check. The ties (and pants) are going to languish on the rack until they are heavily discounted. Best to offer them at a lower price and move them quickly.


----------



## WillBarrett

Speaking of AT and ties....









Also managed to find a NWT Orvis fishing sweater, Pendleton button up and HF sport coat. Nothing flashy but should help the bourbon fund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> This is not a corporate decision. All AT stores are allowed to set individual price points. One of the AT stores down here still prices all ties at $1.99 (with the exception of Tommy Hilfiger which is always priced at $6.99). The store management in eastern TN seems to think that is the minimum threshold for tie sales. I would speak to him or her and try to instill a reality check. The ties (and pants) are going to languish on the rack until they are heavily discounted. Best to offer them at a lower price and move them quickly.


I am friendly with one of the ladies that works there. I gave her a big sigh and and rolled my eyes at the tags. She had the "don't start I have heard it too many times already" look. Some suits were up to $30. I skipped a recent BB shirt that was $9. On the plus side, prices have actually gone_ down_ a bit at the sally near me and have remained fairly steady at most of the other places around town.


----------



## WillBarrett

wacolo said:


> I am friendly with one of the ladies that works there. I gave her a big sigh and and rolled my eyes at the tags. She had the "don't start I have heard it too many times already" look. Some suits were up to $30. I skipped a recent BB shirt that was $9. On the plus side, prices have actually gone_ down_ a bit at the sally near me and have remained fairly steady at most of the other places around town.


I noticed a lot of $7.99 polos - wondering if that's a reflection of seasonal pricing.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Some suits were up to $30.


Maybe it's just demographics. The only suits down here priced above $12.99 are NWT and generally have 4 or more buttons on front.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Maybe it's just demographics. The only suits down here priced above $12.99 are NWT and generally have 4 or more buttons on front.


I did see an Izod suit for $25 today. I died a little inside.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I did see an Izod suit for $25 today. I died a little inside.


I just vomited in my mouth a little... On the other side of town, today, I purchased 2 Crittenden sport coats, 2 BB 1818 Fitz suits, and 4 BBBF ties all for less than $100.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I just vomited in my mouth a little... On the other side of town, today, I purchased 2 Crittenden sport coats, 2 BB 1818 Fitz suits, and 4 BBBF ties all for less than $100.


Excellent haul. I would have hit up more spots today but with three kids in tow, three stores were my limit.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Excellent haul. I would have hit up more spots today but with three kids in tow, three stores were my limit.


In all honesty, the BB Black Fleece ties came from TJMaxx in Hoover. I couldn't pass them up for $9.99 each. You should check the store out in Gardendale.


----------



## vpkozel

If anyone is a probably 16.5/33 or 34 and has the initials JWH, there are a bunch of Hamilton shirts that Johnnie Harris has donated and can be had for $10 each. There are probably 10 in all kinds of colors.

I would be happy to proxy for someone if they want. If you are in Charlotte, they are at the Jr. League Wearhouse.


----------



## cellochris

Found this today at goodwill for $7:










Labeled "LAZARUS" which I am assuming is the old department store. No other tags; it's either camel hair or some sort of blend.


----------



## drlivingston

Either that or Lazarus of Moultrie. That is a great store. They carry some great brands.


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> Either that or Lazarus of Moultrie. That is a great store. They carry some great brands.


That would make sense! Just a few hours south.


----------



## WillBarrett

Visited a store I normally get to shop and walked away with a glen plaid BB sport jacket in silk-wool blend, 1 BB motif tie (yellow w/dragonflies), 2 Atkinson's poplin ties....

just about all of it coming to the Exchange.


----------



## ran23

I found some tan suede Wingtip brogue oxfords by Joseph Abboud, new, in my size. I paid the equivalent of $21.50 out of store credit.


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up some fun stuff on Friday...

For the ladies:

Balenciaga canvas and leather color block heels (Retail: $850)
Tabitha Simmons Kings booties (Retail: $1895)
Diane Von Furstenberg Lytton embossed small evening clutch (Retail: $295)
Ferragamo Vara Bow headband (Retail: $180)


Clockwise from top left: Prada suede, RL85 made by Rancourt, Cole Haan, Too Boot New York, Gravati suede, Ennesi alligator handmade, Torino 100% South American crocodile belt


Several pairs of Allen Edmonds


Several pairs of Alden (apparently all from the same donor... 9 B/D)


----------



## Patrick06790

Dang...er...what are you doing with the Aldens?


----------



## WillBarrett

Really bummed over the Oxxford suit I found this morning with a nice hope in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Hole...not hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

"Really bummed over the Oxxford suit I found this morning with a nice hope in it."

Hate it when that happens but on the plus side, I would venture a guess that secondhand Oxxford (especially ones that are not very recent) are some of the best value items on EBAY. 
Hate to admit it but since I don't sell direct and use a reseller, I don't even pick up the older Oxxford stuff unless it is pristine. Average older Oxxford suits often sell for below $50 on EBAY (Spoo at Luxeswap sold one yesterday for $17.00) That is less than I pay for thrift prices here in Dallas. The name is just not well known enough to garner big prices and for those that know, they often want to hold out for Brioni, Isaia or Kiton.
Oxxford, Canali and Samuelsohn, three best bargains I have found on EBAY.
Dr.L., how have you found Oxxford resale?


----------



## vpkozel

Found 2 Ben Silver lightweight cotton pants and a pair of Bills poplin all just my size. They need to be hemmed, but that is pretty much always the case. Summer colors to boot.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> *The name is just not well known enough to garner big prices and for those that know, they often want to hold out for Brioni, Isaia or Kiton.
> *
> Dr.L., how have you found Oxxford resale?


You seem to have correctly answered your own question.
I tend to leave Oxxford suits on the rack. To be honest, I routinely get more (and higher) bids on HS&M Golden Trumpeter and Coppley than I do on Oxxford. The same goes for Samuelsohn. You and I know that they are great suits. However, on the secondary market, their performance can best be described as abysmal. Even Zegna suits are not an easy sell (with any hope of a decent profit margin).


----------



## Dingus

I found these vintage chukka / moccasin toe boots with wavy cork soles and nice thick leather for only $2 and I really want to know what they are. I can barely see any label inside (maybe the word "United" and they are marked 9 1/2 W and "MY 960" any help identifying them would be appreciated. Also, what, if any, conditioning should I do?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

I would have passed on those boots, even for $2.00. The soles look like there is good wear left and conditioning may bring them back but I'm not sure its worth the effort.


----------



## Tipperary

Blues: The whole rack at my favorite thrift store was packed with some gentleman's suit collection - all fine English fabrics. But they were all at least one size too small! 

Brags: Still managed to find three quality ties, two PRL and one Liberty of London, and a very nice surcingle belt in what I think might be Alligator.


----------



## Orgetorix

Tipperary said:


> Blues: The whole rack at my favorite thrift store was packed with some gentleman's suit collection - all fine English fabrics. But they were all at least one size too small!


What maker?


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> What maker?


I was wondering the same thing. I hate these tantalizing little tidbits of non-specific information.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> You seem to have correctly answered your own question.
> I tend to leave Oxxford suits on the rack. To be honest, I routinely get more (and higher) bids on HS&M Golden Trumpeter and Coppley than I do on Oxxford. The same goes for Samuelsohn. You and I know that they are great suits. However, on the secondary market, their performance can best be described as abysmal. Even Zegna suits are not an easy sell (with any hope of a decent profit margin).


I found that only Zegna's recent collection and the su misura to get any traction.


----------



## Tipperary

Orgetorix said:


> What maker?





drlivingston said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I hate these tantalizing little tidbits of non-specific information.


I believe one or two were Holland and Sherry + Anderson and Sheppard, and the rest some other makers I did not recognize - sorry. The former had wear issues as well as fit, however.


----------



## Orgetorix

Tipperary said:


> I believe one or two were Holland and Sherry + Anderson and Sheppard, and the rest some other makers I did not recognize - sorry. The former had wear issues as well as fit, however.


If they were Anderson & Sheppard and other Savile Row tailors, they'd be worth a good bit in resale, even if they don't fit you. There are several consignors who are here and at StyleForum who'd sell them for you and you'd get a cut.

Or, heck, if they fit in the neighborhood of 41-42 R/L, I'd love to take a couple if you wanted to go back and pick them up! That's called proxying, and members often do it for one another for the cost of the item, plus shipping, plus a few bucks for the trouble.


----------



## Tipperary

Orgetorix said:


> If they were Anderson & Sheppard and other Savile Row tailors, they'd be worth a good bit in resale, even if they don't fit you. There are several consignors who are here and at StyleForum who'd sell them for you and you'd get a cut.
> 
> Or, heck, if they fit in the neighborhood of 41-42 R/L, I'd love to take a couple if you wanted to go back and pick them up! That's called proxying, and members often do it for one another for the cost of the item, plus shipping, plus a few bucks for the trouble.


I see. Well, these were more in the neighbourhood of a 35-36 S, I'm afraid.


----------



## Dingus

No one? Oh well.

On another note, I walked into one of my favorite tiny local church thrift stores yesterday and the lady announced "Special today: All clothes and shoes are free until 4PM." I and all of the others who came in after me had the same incredulous reaction..."Really? What do you mean? What? Seriously?"



Dingus said:


> I found these vintage chukka / moccasin toe boots with wavy cork soles and nice thick leather for only $2 and I really want to know what they are. I can barely see any label inside (maybe the word "United" and they are marked 9 1/2 W and "MY 960" any help identifying them would be appreciated. Also, what, if any, conditioning should I do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

No idea what they are but a shot of Lexol ought to spruce them up


----------



## Odradek

Can anyone shed some light on the Italian label *Nervesa*?
I've just come home with a beautiful houndstooth sport coat. Lovely fabric, bemberg lining.
Sadly a little large for me.


----------



## Orgetorix

Odradek said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the Italian label *Nervesa*?
> I've just come home with a beautiful houndstooth sport coat. Lovely fabric, bemberg lining.
> Sadly a little large for me.


Not terribly well known and don't have a lot of resale value, but they make good quality stuff. They have made a lot of jackets for Zanella and other Italian brands.


----------



## Odradek

Orgetorix said:


> Not terribly well known and don't have a lot of resale value, but they make good quality stuff. They have made a lot of jackets for Zanella and other Italian brands.


Thanks.
I must stop buying stuff until I can sell some more.
This was too nice to leave on the rail.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> I must stop buying stuff until I can sell some more.


When you figure out the secret to this, let me know.


----------



## Dingus

Patrick06790 said:


> No idea what they are but a shot of Lexol ought to spruce them up


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> When you figure out the secret to this, let me know.


My camera has been out of action for a few weeks so haven't listed anything on ebay. Hence the backlog.
I live in a very small house and my thrifted purchases are taking up far too much room.
Last week I hung a jacket in my daughter's wardrobe as I was out of space. Now I've got three more in there with it. Nobody has noticed yet. 
Under my desk is a stack of Church's shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

Rest assured, they have noticed...they have surely noticed!


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> My camera has been out of action for a few weeks so haven't listed anything on ebay. Hence the backlog.
> I live in a very small house and my thrifted purchases are taking up far too much room.
> Last week I hung a jacket in my daughter's wardrobe as I was out of space. Now I've got three more in there with it. Nobody has noticed yet.
> Under my desk is a stack of Church's shoes.


LMAO! Sartorial eminent domain.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Yesterday was not a bad day at the thrift...

The blues: an orphaned Samuelsohn suit jacket. Walked the pants aisles to no avail. Also a Samuelsohn suit 40 R (not my size) but wondering how a doublebreasted jacket would fare on the secondary market.


Now some brags... 

A Barbour ladies' blouse, sized USA 12 in a nice thick cotton. It could be unworn, unless the previous owner did the "tag on the left sleeve" trick and purposely left the plastic Barbour tag attached and dangling. I know the string that attaches it to the button hole is fancy but I can't imagine it would have been worn like that.


A Viyella made in Canada 80/20 shirt in size XL. My girlfriend doesn't like the color (overall plain sand color). It looks new, although there's a dry cleaner's tag on it. I couldn't find any nasty stain.


A Canali dress shirt, sized 17.5 in a light grey tattersal/check.


If any of the above can be of interest, drop me a PM. I'll likely post them all on the exchange at some point in the next few days.


----------



## ran23

All long sleeve casual shirts were $7.50 today. Found a Eddie Bauer blue and red plaid, single pocket, button down that fit. I didn't think I had enough on the books to walk out with this, but I did.


----------



## wfhoehn

drlivingston said:


> You seem to have correctly answered your own question.
> I tend to leave Oxxford suits on the rack. To be honest, I routinely get more (and higher) bids on HS&M Golden Trumpeter and Coppley than I do on Oxxford. The same goes for Samuelsohn. You and I know that they are great suits. However, on the secondary market, their performance can best be described as abysmal. Even Zegna suits are not an easy sell (with any hope of a decent profit margin).


With your considerable experience you are undoubtedly correct, but I must admit that I'm surprised to read this about the resale value on Oxxford garments. I've trolled eBay for Oxxford suits and sport coats a number of times in the past and have never found any great deals. Most everything was either upwards of $1k, had holes, or was very obviously an orphaned suit component.


----------



## Silver-streak

Can anyone tell me if this is a real Zegna tie? I have not been able to find any with similar label styles.


----------



## McGregory

*Thrift store blues & brags*

First time bragger here..
Had chance of stopping by a nice older thrift store today that yielded some decent findings..
$16 total 
Brooks Brothers navy blue suit
Rooster striped tie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

If anyone is interested a springtime BB sports jacket, Viyella tartan shirt or a made in Italy BB shark cardigan....

Coming soon to an exchange near you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

blues: a full size too small









Yes they are actually asking 70.00 for these shoes.


----------



## wacolo

Silver-streak said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a real Zegna tie? I have not been able to find any with similar label styles.
> 
> View attachment 15907


Real without a doubt. Probably from the late 90s to the 00's.


----------



## WillBarrett

Vintage BB tie - 100% silk but I'm thinking shantung? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver-streak

wacolo said:


> Real without a doubt. Probably from the late 90s to the 00's.


Thank you so much! This is my first real thrift score. Not wild about the color, but I'll hang on to it.


----------



## Woofa

One nice find today. Jack george belting leather briefcase in almost new condition (other than the fact it has someones initials.)







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
We are going to see if my daughter who is a freshman in college wants this so not available.


----------



## gamma68

I almost walked out the thrift store empty handed when I spotted this. The emblem is for the Stepps Bowling Club in Glasgow, Scotland. Lawn bowling, that is. The club was founded in 1905.

How something like this ends up in a scuzzy suburban Detroit thrift store is beyond me.


----------



## Dingus

Dmontez said:


> blues: a full size too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are actually asking 70.00 for these shoes.


Those may very well be the worst shoes I've ever seen. Who made them?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Typically, I don't give British Walkers a second glance. However, it is not often that I find a pair that happen to be v-cleat longwings in shell cordovan.


----------



## ATL

It's great finding shoes and suits that fit, but I also get a kick out of finding stuff like this: 



No idea how to date it, but on some level, it doesn't matter. Going in the music room.


----------



## McGregory

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Blue: Navy blue pinstripe Hickey Freeman suit. The owner had an odd body type, jacket was a 50XL and the pants were a 41x29. Got a good laugh when I think about how hard it must be for him to find any OTR items that fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Found two older Woodward and Lothroo Shetlands for a song. One small hole in one and some minor pilling but these are going to be excellent work horses over time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up 5 minty pairs of AE loafers. Apparently the guy was a big fan of the Potomac and Presidio.


----------



## AshScache

drlivingston said:


> Picked up 5 minty pairs of AE loafers. Apparently the guy was a big fan of the Potomac and Presidio.


Any chance he was a 10 EEE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

AshScache said:


> Any chance he was a 10 EEE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry... He was more of an 11B.


----------



## ran23

Picked up new Navy silk suspenders and a Navy pinstripe BD. Too bad the Tommy Hilfiger is too big in the chest for me (medium), will flip it later.


----------



## Odradek

McGregory said:


> Blue: Navy blue pinstripe Hickey Freeman suit. The owner had an odd body type, jacket was a 50XL and the pants were a 41x29. Got a good laugh when I think about how hard it must be for him to find any OTR items that fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found myself a very nice grey flannel Daks suit recently.
Jacket is either a 38S or 40S. Daks size tags seem to be always worn away.
Anyway, a perfect fit on me.

Knew the trousers looked a bit large, but they also looked like they'd been let out by at least 2 inches.
Only when I got them home and measured did I realise they are a 40" waist.
Can't see how both pieces could have fit the one guy, but this is definitely the one suit.

Now some radical trouser surgery will be required if I'm to get them on my 32" waist.


----------



## AshScache

drlivingston said:


> Sorry... He was more of an 11B.


Oh well, nobody's perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGregory

Odradek said:


> Found myself a very nice grey flannel Daks suit recently.
> Jacket is either a 38S or 40S. Daks size tags seem to be always worn away.
> Anyway, a perfect fit on me.
> 
> Knew the trousers looked a bit large, but they also looked like they'd been let out by at least 2 inches.
> Only when I got them home and measured did I realise they are a 40" waist.
> Can't see how both pieces could have fit the one guy, but this is definitely the one suit.
> 
> Now some radical trouser surgery will be required if I'm to get them on my 32" waist.


Wow! That's just as odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keydet

PSA for those in Charlotte--Junior League Wearhouse has numerous Brooks Brothers/Soutwick poplin sack suits between what appears to be 38-40-42 (not marked and nowhere near my size so can't say). Also a pair of Alden shell tassels in 9 C and Florsheim shell longwings (just fantastic) in 11.5 B. And they are having a sale tomorrow.


----------



## McGregory

I really wanna meet the gentlemen who has been handing me his Mint Brooks Brothers suits. Today I have 2 more in Navy and Gray, Saxxon Wool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Well kind of a brag for this. I dropped off a Polo Ralph Lauren suit a year ago, today I found it sold for $100. Not bad for a $7.00 suit I had hoped to flip quickly. My first flip of any $$.


----------



## McGregory

Same little thrift shop, similar results. Three times I have been in this store and each time I have found mint Brooks brothers suits... Today was no different, another 1818 Dark Gray in Saxxon wool and a Navy Brooksease. I know the latter is not the best quality but $14.00 for each suit I could not pass up a half canvassed suit. This now makes 6 Brooks Brothers suits for under$100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Here's the latest sub-$20 Alabama find...


----------



## Proclus

Awesome find! I'm so jealous of those shoes.



drlivingston said:


> Here's the latest sub-$20 Alabama find...


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Here's the latest sub-$20 Alabama find...


As always, spectacular find DRL.


----------



## drlivingston

Trad finds:
Lilly Pulitzer x 2



Completely un-trad find:
Yohji Yamamoto


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> Here's the latest sub-$20 Alabama find...


Dang. Contemplating a three hour drive to thrift in Alabama :tongue2:


----------



## drlivingston

cellochris said:


> Dang. Contemplating a three hour drive to thrift in Alabama :tongue2:


These shoes were thrifted only 117 miles from Smyrna. I dare say that you could cover that distance in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

drlivingston said:


> These shoes were thrifted only 117 miles from Smyrna. I dare say that you could cover that distance in less than 2 hours.


Actually probably more like an hour and 15 minutes!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My finds from yesterday are less stellar than our friend DR, however they included a Magee Donegal tweed jacket and 2 Viyella shirts.


----------



## Odradek

Feeling a bit like Dr. L today.

Popped into a storea neighbourhood where I usually would never expect to find anything too good.
Spotted these ties on the rail and the quality really did pop out from all the mediocre M&S and Next ties around them.
All obviously new, and no brand labels on them, but I was intrigued by the "Hand Made in England" labels on two of them.





It was only when I spotted the Drakes logo on the purple tie that I thought I might be on to something.



Bought 7 of them, and checked when I got home. Yes the initials MD on the small labels stand for Michael Drake.





There were at least 4 more there which I didn't pick up as I thought the designs were't too good, but I think I'll head back there tomorrow.

No idea why these new, but unlabelled Drakes ties would be in a charity shop.


----------



## drlivingston

Congrats on the Drakes haul, Odradek! NWOT Drakes are quite rare and those are very nice patterns.


----------



## Monocle

-- Recent Thrift and Estate finds. Spent total of _$52.00 _USD on these.

82' McAllisters 12A with box and catalog
Vtg Barbour Beaufort M nicely worn.
Vtg Burberrys UK Harrington L
Vtg Burberrys USA Union Made Trench 40L


----------



## Monocle

Odradek said:


> Thanks.
> I must stop buying stuff until I can sell some more.
> This was too nice to leave on the rail.


Late reply,....but there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with you sir.. my 2p.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Congrats on the Drakes haul, Odradek! NWOT Drakes are quite rare and those are very nice patterns.


Thanks. 
I'm trying to figure out if any of them are madder.
They certainly look very like some in the current range on the Drakes website.


I went back yesterday and picked up the remaining seven Drake's ties.
In my view, they're not half as nice, and there's certainly nothing trad about them.
None have the Drake's label on them, but they are genuine.
Bit of a mystery.


----------



## gamma68

I'm really pleased with today's find. Looks like it has never been worn. Chippewa Woolen Mills closed in 1962, so it's pretty darn old.


----------



## Proclus

^^Awesome find, Gamma! That looks like something my brother would wear. I love the style and colors.


----------



## wacolo

The thrift gods remembered it was my birthday. Pendleton Harris Tweed in a nice color and pattern, Bleeding Madras, Oxxford.


BB x 2. Both are USA and the tassels are Alden. The tie is a Ben Silver and the shirt is a J Press Patch and Flap. Probably keep the Press to get my Jack McCoy on :aportnoy: .


Passed on a nice old bleeding madras sack that was a little too expensive and had T-rex sleeves. Also skipped a navy flannel 3/2 sack suit. If it had been my size I probably would have splurged, but it was a little too much for what it was.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> The thrift gods remembered it was my birthday. Pendleton Harris Tweed in a nice color and pattern, Bleeding Madras, Oxxford.
> 
> BB x 2. Both are USA and the tassels are Alden. The tie is a Ben Silver and the shirt is a J Press Patch and Flap. Probably keep the Press to get my Jack McCoy on :aportnoy: .
> 
> Passed on a nice old bleeding madras sack that was a little too expensive and had T-rex sleeves. Also skipped a navy flannel 3/2 sack suit. If it had been my size I probably would have splurged, but it was a little too much for what it was.


Awesome finds, Wacolo! Those suede Aldens for BB are sweet.
Edit: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## cellochris

*Eagle Mens Wear*

Saw this tie while at the local Goodwill and thought of one of our esteemed members:










All things Eagle!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and I thank you, Sir, for the kind thoughts! BTW, nice tie. :thumbs-up:


----------



## cellochris

Thanks, glad you enjoyed


----------



## benjclark

A couple ties. Wearing the block stripe from Sutton's of Omaha today. Light was creating weirdness on it not actually present in person.


----------



## gamma68

Here's one you don't see every day. Unfortunately, it was far too worn out to bring home.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Here's one you don't see every day. Unfortunately, it was far too worn out to bring home.


I'm guessing that was made for BB by Atkinsons.

https://www.atkinsonsties.com/btoc/index.php


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> I'm guessing that was made for BB by Atkinsons.
> 
> https://www.atkinsonsties.com/btoc/index.php


That's my guess, too. It's a shame the tie is so worn.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Awesome finds, Wacolo! Those suede Aldens for BB are sweet.
> Edit: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


And a _very_ belated thank you for the thought! Ran across a stash of 15 USA BB OCBD's, of which only two were salvageable. Luckily one was the rare Peach color.

Also grabbed a Lands' End wool/cotton tattersall that was made in the UK and a clean Gitman as well.

Lastly a Purple Green Check PRL for myself and a NWT Madras PRL for the nephew.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Snagged a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren authentic Indian madras shorts, with mop buttons and split waistband. 
Also got a nice Brooks Brothers white-letter era tie, burgundy and navy repp stripe


----------



## Woofa

Two huge finds this weekend.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wacolo

Woofa said:


> Two huge finds this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


:aportnoy::aportnoy:I believe one of those tags says 100% Cashmere? :aportnoy::aportnoy: Great Score! :aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## drlivingston

Will post my humble finds this afternoon... :hidden:

and, Woofa... dude, a pair of Kitons!?!?! Holy shiznit!


----------



## Woofa

It was a very lucky day. Now I need to try and trade them both for things I actually want.


----------



## shadoman

Woofa said:


> It was a very lucky day. Now I need to try and trade them both for things I actually want.


Sizes ???


----------



## gamma68

A mixture of items today:


----------



## Woofa

sorry. I posted pics of measurements to the thrift store exchange by accident. Measurements there if you want them or on me.


----------



## Orgetorix

Anyone happen to have some Barbour Thornproof Dressing they don't need anymore? My jacket needs re-proofing. Just thought I'd check before buying a new tin.


----------



## ATL

TRADE WITH ME! Seriously. I can never find stuff like this in a 38-40 S.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice Lord Jeff tennis sweater today. Acrylic but it'll work. Preppy to the max.

and an Okkervil River tour shirt.


----------



## Woofa

Found somebodies neckwear collection. Here are the highlights.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
I think these ascots are going to go into my closet giving me the opportunity one day to try wearing one. Funny how I had just rewatched to catch a thief the other day and thought, Ascots have some style.


----------



## Woofa

And I apologize I forgot to post this rare gem found last week (it has been a great few weeks.)







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Oxxford cashmere suit. 25 years young. This is already on its way to someone else. Details were outdated, no vents, no pocket flaps, but the fabric was great.


----------



## Acme

Dyn-o-mite!


----------



## gamma68

E-thrift:


----------



## drlivingston

Gotta love this never-worn USA-made security pith helmet from the 1996 Atlanta summer olympics.



Gotta love finding anything Tom Ford!


2 stops... 4 pairs of Shell Cordovan goodness... (most expensive pair was $12 :aportnoy


----------



## Dmontez

Doc anything in an 11?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> 2 stops... 4 pairs of Shell Cordovan goodness... (most expensive pair was $12 :aportnoy


Those saddles are beautiful!


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> Doc anything in an 11?


No, sir... All smaller than that.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Those saddles are beautiful!


They should clean up nicely. They are Hanover model 2106.


----------



## Acme

Congrats on the shoes, Doc. I wish I found that many in a year of looking! 

Yesterday I saw a black leather jacket from Paul Stuart, but the there were a few small tears in the leather, so I left it. A few racks over I found the lovely Turnbull & Asser vintage Camelhair blazer, made by Chester Barrie. But the moths had gotten to it before me. Sigh...


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Congrats on the shoes, Doc. I wish I found that many in a year of looking!
> 
> Yesterday I saw a black leather jacket from Paul Stuart, but the there were a few small tears in the leather, so I left it. A few racks over I found the lovely Turnbull & Asser vintage Camelhair blazer, made by Chester Barrie. But the moths had gotten to it before me. Sigh...


Ouch... and double ouch!


----------



## Woofa

My first time finding this label.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today wasn't bad. I found a Norwegian fisherman's sweater by Roots, which is Cansda's version of the LL Bean's classic. Fittingly, a red version. Plus 2 Viyella shirts. A good day at the thrift store.


----------



## Acme

Always good to find Viyella, 'specially when it's the vintage 55/45 kind.


----------



## drlivingston

All I seemed to find of quality today was shirts. I don't buy shirts hardly anymore. They are a pain to photograph and list. So, left behind today, were shirts by Ledbury, Inis Meain, Truzzi, All Saints Spitalfields, RRL, etc.etc. (and more freaking BB and PRL than you would think possible). My business is slowly going towards only shoes and ties. My backlog is still immense. I can't wait to sell down a large percentage of my existing inventory.


----------



## Woofa

Drl.

Wondering if by chance you have or will keep an eye out for me for a pair of AE jingle bell mocs in 10.5 or 11 D.
Thank you sir.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Drl.
> 
> Wondering if by chance you have or will keep an eye out for me for a pair of AE jingle bell mocs in 10.5 or 11 D.
> Thank you sir.


I will keep an eye out for them. However, in all my days of thrifting, I have only picked up one pair of those.


----------



## Woofa

No real rush as they would probably only get worn at most 3 or 4 times per year. But I figured if anyone would find them, it would be you. (Or as I like to call you, "Mr. finder of barely worn AE's."


----------



## Acme

Woofa said:


> No real rush as they would probably only get worn at most 3 or 4 times per year. But I figured if anyone would find them, it would be you. (Or as I like to call you, "Mr. finder of barely worn AE's."


Oh, that's what a Jingle Bell Mok looks like. I was imagining a Woodstock loafer with actual jingle bells tied onto the bows.


----------



## drlivingston

Acme said:


> Oh, that's what a Jingle Bell Mok looks like. I was imagining a Woodstock loafer with actual jingle bells tied onto the bows.


Oddly enough, I would buy those....lol Gotta keep the Christmas color scheme though.


----------



## cellochris

Stopped by goodwill today. There were a dozen or so BB ties, pretty good condition except for some darkening where the knot will be and some wrinkles. I read this thread and I might try to spot clean them. These were the ones I picked up out of the bunch.


----------



## Woofa

Thrifting continues to be great in Dallas.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
3 AS suits and a blue blazer. These may be available so if approx. A 42 short pm me.
And this bad boy.







[/URL][/IMG]
It is an old women's coat. Not great condition. N/A for now while I figure out what to do with it.
Great day!!!


----------



## cellochris

^ PM'd you


----------



## drlivingston

I have found a couple of vicuna blends, but never a thoroughbred. Awesome!


----------



## Dmontez

I think the answer for your vicuna jacket is to contact LuxeSwap, and have them sell it for you.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> I think the answer for your vicuna jacket is to contact LuxeSwap, and have them sell it for you.


I believe that Woofa already has Matt on speed dial by now. lol


----------



## Woofa

Dmontez said:


> I think the answer for your vicuna jacket is to contact LuxeSwap, and have them sell it for you.


Actually, SPOO sells all of my thrift finds with the exception of trades. He is great. Very knowledgeable and of course gets great prices on things.
He is the main reason I have not started selling on my own. While he is not cheap and shipping can be a killer, I have decided that at least for now, I can concentrate on what I enjoy, the actual thrifting, and let him do all of the hard work. As I only do this for fun and for the clothes and to make some money to pay for my thrifting habit anyway, I am more than happy with the checks I get back. Good chance you will see the Vicuna on Luxeswap in the next few months. Unless someone wants to trade.
*I actually sent an email to Neimans as well to see if they could take a look at the coat and maybe tell me when it was sold and for how much. It is not in perfect condition and certainly got to be 40 years old so this is not the kind of thing that will most likely sell for big money. But it should do very well and it was alot of fun finding it. $6.99 well spent.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a sweet BB black watch silk tie. Blues? A bunch of Talbott Christmas ties with enough subtle flaws to avoid. A pair of AE loafers in my size that had grips glued on the bottom sole.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Found a sweet BB black watch silk tie. Blues? A bunch of Talbott Christmas ties with enough subtle flaws to avoid. A pair of AE loafers in my size that had grips glued on the bottom sole.


Did you buy the navy BB 3/2 sack poplin suit? It was beautiful.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Did you buy the navy BB 3/2 sack poplin suit? It was beautiful.


No! What size? I might go back...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Good afternoon,

I'm sure my lack of involvement did not hinder the thread, I canceled my gmail account which had more accounts tied to it than I thought. AAAC being one of them. I created a new account but it's me Kendall R.

I found a nice stash of BB MTM makers shirts, perfect fit on all. All were made for George Beckwith in 2012, he's the current CFO for National Gypsum here in Charlotte. Well dressed man is he, now if I can scan all the stores in Charlotte to find his "assumed" stash of BB MTM Golden Fleece suits I'll be a happy camper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

100% Cotton Made in the USA Duckheads for myself. These are really rare in these parts so I grab them when I can. A good beater shirt and kind of an oddity in a JAB must-iron tailored fit. It is hard to see but the fabric is actually a fine red stripe. Also a BB bow for .50 which will probably go to the nephew. 


Nice to see you back KR!


----------



## kendallr88

wacolo said:


> 100% Cotton Made in the USA Duckheads for myself. These are really rare in these parts so I grab them when I can. A good beater shirt and kind of an oddity in a JAB must-iron tailored fit. It is hard to see but the fabric is actually a fine red stripe. Also a BB bow for .50 which will probably go to the nephew.
> 
> Nice to see you back KR!


Nice finds, nephew should like that bow tie. I remember wearing duckhead as kid... Now it's a good find with all the cheaply made pants nowadays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Hey WillBarrett, if you know anyone who is a 16.5 x 36/37 in a dress shirt, the Irondale Jimmy Hale store just put out 15+ mint condition BB Makers must-iron dress shirts in an array of colors and stripes. Whoever died really took care of his clothes!


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Hey WillBarrett, if you know anyone who is a 16.5 x 36/37 in a dress shirt, the Irondale Jimmy Hale store just put out 15+ mint condition BB Makers must-iron dress shirts in an array of colors and stripes. Whoever died really took care of his clothes!


----------



## kendallr88

This fabric looks like Oxford ,but it feels stiffer (maybe it's been treated with the Non-Iron chemical)than the Oxford's I've handled from BB. Another odd thing is the fact that it's not a button down collared shirt, it's a spread collar, another one of the BB makers shorts from George Beckwith. Maybe some sort of specially made?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

kendallr88 said:


> This fabric looks like Oxford ,but it feels stiffer (maybe it's been treated with the Non-Iron chemical)than the Oxford's I've handled from BB. Another odd thing is the fact that it's not a button down collared shirt, it's a spread collar, another one of the BB makers shorts from George Beckwith. Maybe some sort of specially made?


I think there's a specific run of BB oxfords that were quite a bit stiffer/thicker than the rest, though I don't remember the specifics. I've got one white BB maker's OCBD in my closet that feels almost like some sort of canvas it's so stiff and thick. I'm hoping it'll break in nicely over time, but right now it's just annoying to wear.


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> Hey WillBarrett, if you know anyone who is a 16.5 x 36/37 in a dress shirt, the Irondale Jimmy Hale store just put out 15+ mint condition BB Makers must-iron dress shirts in an array of colors and stripes. Whoever died really took care of his clothes!


That would be me!


----------



## WillBarrett

Hanover longwings with goodyear heels in great shape. Needs a shine but pretty good shape otherwise - headed for the Bay.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Acme said:


> Always good to find Viyella, 'specially when it's the vintage 55/45 kind.


Off topic but: I was born a handful of miles from the valley that gave its name to Viyella, Via Gellia. the very first viyella mill was built in the valley, using its river for power.

I have a fondness for it, for that reason.


----------



## Silver-streak

Big score yesterday at GW- finally found two great suits in my size (40R) in great condition, in staple colors, both apparently from the same donor. 

Both suits are Hart Schaffner Marx, solid navy and solid charcoal. Made in the USA. They need minimal adjustment, hem the sleeves and pants and let the trouser waist out an inch or so. The jacket is center vented and a touch boxy, the trousers are pleated (the only real drawback) and cuffed. 

I did not see any tags indicating if they were NY, LA or Chicago fit. No idea when they were made. Late 90s, early 00s? There was also a black pinstripe HSM from the same donor. Left it behind although I was tempted.

I'll post pics when they get back from the cleaners.


----------



## Woofa

Picked up this old HT. Dating says it is from the sixties. My daughter has already paid claim to it.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gamma68

Someone my size must have made a bulk donation to my local thrift recently:



All Lands' End, all tagged from early 1994. The Viyella is very reminiscent of the Barbour jacket lining.


----------



## drlivingston

Hey, WillBarrett, if you find yourself around the Irondale thrift store today, they were putting out several vintage Pendleton wool shirts in a variety of solid colors. I think that they were either M or L. Not sure. There were also a few Burberry Brit, Viyella, and old-school BB OCBDs if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## Woofa

Two great finds for me today. Both going into my closet.
Gokey for Orvis. Almost new.







[/URL][/IMG]

And this amazing brioni cashmere. One of the nicest things I have ever thrifted.







[/URL][/IMG]
Great day!


----------



## FLMike

Woofa said:


> Two great finds for me today. Both going into my closet.
> Gokey for Orvis. Almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this amazing brioni cashmere. One of the nicest things I have ever thrifted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day!


Nice finds, both!


----------



## drlivingston

You have come a long way, Woofa! Congrats on the stellar finds and best of luck for future hauls.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> You have come a long way, Woofa! Congrats on the stellar finds and best of luck for future hauls.


Thank you and thank you. Certainly, I have a much better idea of what to look for now and a better idea as to where to look but the truth is, it has been a great few months with lots of higher end stuff available and I was in the right place at the right time. Of course, I do spend more time than I really should out there thrifting but finds like this always leaving me wanting to find more.


----------



## TweedyDon

Woofa said:


> Picked up this old HT. Dating says it is from the sixties. My daughter has already paid claim to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Excellent find--but it's NOT Harris Tweed! 

Read why here:



__ https://www.facebook.com/waterhollowtweed/posts/1498403660478580


----------



## drlivingston

So, would it be safe to say that this particular "Harris Tweed" jacket predates 1963?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Hey, WillBarrett, if you find yourself around the Irondale thrift store today, they were putting out several vintage Pendleton wool shirts in a variety of solid colors. I think that they were either M or L. Not sure. There were also a few Burberry Brit, Viyella, and old-school BB OCBDs if you are into that kind of thing.


YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

Already told work I've got an "errand" tomorrow morning first thing. JH or Lovelady?


----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> So, would it be safe to say that this particular "Harris Tweed" jacket predates 1963?


Most definitely!


----------



## Woofa

Thanks for that info TD. That is very interesting to know. I will share it with my daughter who stole the jacket already.


----------



## kendallr88

Woofa said:


> Thanks for that info TD. That is very interesting to know. I will share it with my daughter who stole the jacket already.


The pictures you post seem to never appear, maybe an error on my end. But the recent finds you have posted seem to be really nice, enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjclark

Found a Seiko 7546 with original box, warranty booklet, and manual for $8. Pretty excited tbh. Needs a good service, battery, and crystal. According to info online, serial number says it was built in January 1979, paperwork says it was sold on St Thomas in January 1980. No original price given.

I'll probably end up in it for more than just browsing ebay for a good example in perfect shape, but this one is mine. I found it. It'll be good for those days at the office when I wish I had something a little dressier than my trusty SKX007.


----------



## kendallr88

benjclark said:


> Found a Seiko 7546 with original box, warranty booklet, and manual for $8. Pretty excited tbh. Needs a good service, battery, and crystal. According to info online, serial number says it was built in January 1979, paperwork says it was sold on St Thomas in January 1980. No original price given.
> 
> I'll probably end up in it for more than just browsing ebay for a good example in perfect shape, but this one is mine. I found it. It'll be good for those days at the office when I wish I had something a little dressier than my trusty SKX007.


Nice find, that watch should last awhile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Americas Thrift had a sign out proclaiming that they had dropped all of their prices and that all mens started at $2.99. Of course I didn't see any of those . Still did manage to snag a few nice things today. 

A non-trad Brioni, BB USA sportshirt and a Bean USA patch and flap for myself.


A first for me in a Ben Silver/Sammy suit. It is a 3/2 sack but unfortunately has pleats. Can't have everything I guess. Also a pair of USA all cotton Duck Heads, a trad summer poplin for me and yet one more wool stadium blanket for the collection.


Also some neat old wool ties.


Blues - Black on Black AE Polos with too much wear and nice USA J&M Aristocrafts that look like they were resoled by a blind man.


----------



## WillBarrett

Insane haul, Wacolo. Congrats!


----------



## drlivingston

Ladies and gentlemen... This is why I thrift. :cool2:


----------



## FLMike

I own a great pair of Lilly pants, but for that price I think I'd consider parting with them.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... This is why I thrift. :cool2:


Wow! Made in turkey too! LOL 
Great flip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... This is why I thrift. :cool2:


I was cheering them on til the end! I assume that was a classic case of a couple of bidders fighting it out and getting a little carried away. Well done!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and yet another drlivingston becomes (in this present case, a thrifting) legend. Well done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

Recent Trad tie hauls:

All Ralph Lauren Polo, silk, made in Italy




(L-R) Ralph Lauren Polo silk, made in Italy; Alynn lighthouse emblematic; Lochcarron, wool, Drummond clan.




And my favorite, Bonda, Nova Scotia Tartan, wool, made in Yarmouth, N.S.


----------



## kendallr88

gamma68 said:


> Recent Trad tie hauls:
> 
> All Ralph Lauren Polo, silk, made in Italy
> 
> (L-R) Ralph Lauren Polo silk, made in Italy; Alynn lighthouse emblematic; Lochcarron, wool, Drummond clan.
> 
> And my favorite, Bonda, Nova Scotia Tartan, wool, made in Yarmouth, N.S.


I question my decision to part with my repp ties, I now understand how versatile repp ties are and I am on the hunt for more. I'm sure I could get quite a few on the trad swap, but when you get $0.11, I just can't justify paying even $25 for a used tie. Spoiled by the Goodwill outlet I have become!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> Recent Trad tie hauls:
> 
> All Ralph Lauren Polo, silk, made in Italy


So nice! RL Italy are some of my favorite ties.


----------



## drlivingston

It's not a thrift store. However, they are closing the doors of a JAB store in my area. Currently, they are running many things at 90% off. All of their cashmere sweaters are $12 and their cashmere scarves are $13. Shoes are 60% off right now but will be going down further.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> It's not a thrift store. However, they are closing the doors of a JAB store in my area. Currently, they are running many things at 90% off. All of their cashmere sweaters are $12 and their cashmere scarves are $13. Shoes are 60% off right now but will be going down further.


I wish this would happen in my area so I could stock up on shoe trees and hangars.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> I wish this would happen in my area so I could stock up on shoe trees and hangars.


Oddly enough, it appears that someone already purchased their entire stock of shoe trees and shoe laces. :rolleyes2:


----------



## ran23

Trying to get my newly retired wife into selling her stuff via consignment stores, we found a used clothing store paying up front today. Nice to walk off after a shirt and shoes with $32.00 in my pocket.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. 

Now that's a win, win situation, if there ever was. You have your wife decluttering and you are pocketing the cash. Well done, sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Oddly enough, it appears that someone already purchased their entire stock of shoe trees and shoe laces. :rolleyes2:


Yes, that is odd. Must be one of those wacko "thrifters" with tens of thousands of dollars worth of clothing and shoes in his wardrobe.


----------



## kendallr88

Woofa said:


> Yes, that is odd. Must be one of those wacko "thrifters" with tens of thousands of dollars worth of clothing and shoes in his wardrobe.


Hmm... I can't imagine anyone who fits this description! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzhang0368

Hi guys, my first post! Also my first thrift store victory:










AE Villarosa (Good condition, previous owner had put in sole protectors)
Walk-Over Suede Captoe Oxfords with Broguing - based on heel and inside of shoe these were probably worn once or twice.

Seems like there's a little bit of sun damage on the left toe of the suede shoes, feels a little dried out and looks faded. Anyone have any suggestions for this? They fit and are pretty comfortable so I'm thinking about taking them to my shoe guy but wanted to see if there were any home remedy's out there for me. Spent some time brushing it yesterday and sprayed with protector.

Hopefully more to come!


----------



## kendallr88

Last corporate sample sale before I start with my new company. Not entirely "trad" but some nice bows and socks.

Happy socks and Ralph Lauren ties
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Today we went down to a popular jewelry store and sold my old HS Ring for $100. good week so far. My wife sold lots of old gold and silver.


----------



## jzhang0368

Some ties and a nice fitting sport coat


----------



## kendallr88

Good day of thrifting, I have been wanting a traditional navy blazer from BB, be it a 3 button or 2 button. I settled on the Country club Saxxon wool blazer. Saw one on eBay for $175 which I thought was of good value, I am glad I did not pull the plug.... Today I found the exact country club Saxxon wool navy blazer for $8, talk about an excellent price point.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzhang0368

Another lunch break well spent. Recrafted AE Sanfords that happen to be in my size. Think they'll clean up pretty nice.


----------



## kendallr88

jzhang0368 said:


> Another lunch break well spent. Recrafted AE Sanfords that happen to be in my size. Think they'll clean up pretty nice.


I've been there, often skipping the "lunch" part and partaking in a "thrift break". Well done my friend, I hope you enjoy the Sanfords.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

At Goodwill today, I saw a really nice HSM tie with a stain and some pulled threads. It would be have been a great tie otherwise!


----------



## wacolo

One of my dry spots I have been skipping produced nicely today...

Shelly, shelly, shell.


A great 55/45 Gant Viyella, BB Navy Check, and a Made in France Lacoste, Also a pair of new Wool Socks for a $1.


I passed on 6 pair of clean Zanella sharks, a NWT Hardwick tan seersucker sport coat in a 44S and an old Sir Pendleton that the moths had gotten to unfortunately.


----------



## ran23

Spotted a Patagonia l/s black/gold/red check pattern for $18.00, great shape.


----------



## bigtulley

Love the Duck Head tie!


----------



## jzhang0368

Have been holding out and trying to thrift for a navy blazer with gold buttons instead of buying one. Found one today after the wife and I dropped by a Goodwill for a look after church! Needs some waist suppression and nothing special about the brand but it's 100% wool and saves me $175 from Macy's. Also found a pretty little tie



















Blues: Hickey Freeman Madison charcoal suit jacket that I couldn't find the pants to and an awesome grass green old duck head green khaki that had some color distortion either from washing or long exposure to the sun.


----------



## kendallr88

jzhang0368 said:


> Have been holding out and trying to thrift for a navy blazer with gold buttons instead of buying one. Found one today after the wife and I dropped by a Goodwill for a look after church! Needs some waist suppression and nothing special about the brand but it's 100% wool and saves me $175 from Macy's. Also found a pretty little tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues: Hickey Freeman Madison charcoal suit jacket that I couldn't find the pants to and an awesome grass green old duck head green khaki that had some color distortion either from washing or long exposure to the sun.


Nice job, you are building a solid wardrobe foundation, while at a fraction of what it would cost retail. Keep looking and you will find a navy blazer of better quality, I wore a Ralph Lauren blazer for awhile and I just recently thrifted a brooks brothers Saxxon wool blazer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzhang0368

kendallr88 said:


> Nice job, you are building a solid wardrobe foundation, while at a fraction of what it would cost retail. Keep looking and you will find a navy blazer of better quality, I wore a Ralph Lauren blazer for awhile and I just recently thrifted a brooks brothers Saxxon wool blazer.


Thanks Kendall, I've had a solid, but small, rotation of formal dress and shoes but could never justify regularly spending large sums for items I'd wear infrequently. TBH thrifting for me is 50% for the adrenaline rush and 50% finding high quality items that I don't feel bad about wearing once or twice a month or are slightly out of my comfort zone


----------



## kendallr88

jzhang0368 said:


> Thanks Kendall, I've had a solid, but small, rotation of formal dress and shoes but could never justify regularly spending large sums for items I'd wear infrequently. TBH thrifting for me is 50% for the adrenaline rush and 50% finding high quality items that I don't feel bad about wearing once or twice a month or are slightly out of my comfort zone


I agree fully, there are times when I need something particular and I have to purchase the item retail. But for the most part a person can really build a wardrobe from thrift stores, of course if the items are not needed immediately. The BB blazer I recently found is around $600-800 on sale or retail, I knew I wanted a quality BB blazer and I was not willing to invest that kind of money into a blazer. That said I will probably buy more items retail as I am switching jobs and I'll be able to dress in a business/smart casual manner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Blues- size 13 brown suede AE Mcallister's. The owner never used shoe trees likely never used any kind of brush or spray on treatment. And they were $6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Not very trad but a couple of Texas finds today.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## drlivingston

Nice beaver!


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Nice beaver!


Thank you. I just had it stuffed.


----------



## Reuben

Woofa said:


> Thank you. I just had it stuffed.


----------



## wacolo

Playing hooky for half a day and of course had to make a couple of stops on the way home.

A rather voluminous T&A, a nice 50/50 wool silk tie, and some BB Shells.


Also some older Testoni belgians in solid shape with a few dings. They were only a $1 so I thought they would be a fun rehab project.


----------



## jzhang0368

Started off as a slow week but picked up a couple nice items on the way home today.

Total 8 ties to expand my collection's diversity a bit. Favorites are probably the blue/orange Borelli and the two paisley's (correct terminology?) in the middle. From left to right: BB Makers x3, Robert Talbott x2, Luigi Borelli, Burberry made in France



















Picked up a nice heavy trench coat that had a good fit (Kuppenheimer). A good addition to my winter closet









And finally, AE Park Aves in good condition though the heels will need to be replaced soon. Size is 10.5C (currently listed on ebay, pm me if you're interested). After I took them home and cleaned them up:


----------



## wacolo

Quite a few passes today.

All of these were 3/2 sacks, flat front and from Southwick, Oakloom, and H. Oritsky. I would have grabbed a couple for myself but they were all a size too big. They were all also $20 and up.
[/url]

And I talked myself out of this Oxxford. Clean as a whistle with FF pants, but again at $20 I was not feeling it.


----------



## cellochris

wacolo said:


> Quite a few passes today.
> 
> All of these were 3/2 sacks, flat front and from Southwick, Oakloom, and H. Oritsky. I would have grabbed a couple for myself but they were all a size too big. They were all also $20 and up.
> [/url]
> 
> And I talked myself out of this Oxxford. Clean as a whistle with FF pants, but again at $20 I was not feeling it.


Anything 42R/S or 44R/S?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Picked up 2 nice vintage BB shirts yesterday, including what I consider an oddity: a cotton and polyester blend! Anyone knows when those were available?


----------



## gamma68

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Picked up 2 nice vintage BB shirts yesterday, including what I consider an oddity: a cotton and polyester blend! Anyone knows when those were available?


BB introduced its first cotton-poly blend, called "Brookscloth," in 1953. I'm not sure when they stopped making them.

I have an older Brookscloth shirt with a 65/35 cotton/poly blend. Your example above is 60/40 and does not have the "Brookscloth" name on the tag.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Thanks Gamma. I suspect the shirt dates from the 1980s, perhaps the 70s, but it's just a guess on my part. It's still totally wearable, which reflects on its original quality.


----------



## wacolo

My third pair of shells for the week. AE Leeds and they are actually brown in person.
.


----------



## kendallr88

gamma68 said:


> BB introduced its first cotton-poly blend, called "Brookscloth," in 1953. I'm not sure when they stopped making them.
> 
> I have an older Brookscloth shirt with a 65/35 cotton/poly blend. Your example above is 60/40 and does not have the "Brookscloth" name on the tag.


Just imagine if Brooks sold their shirts for $10.50 nowadays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Long time lurker, first time poster

I found these Alden for J Crew brogues in a thrift store today. I'm still glowing about haha! They fit like a glove and seem to have only been worn once or twice. Who donates this stuff?!


----------



## cellochris

Traddy Daddy said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster 
> 
> I found these Alden for J Crew brogues in a thrift store today. I'm still glowing about haha! They fit like a glove and seem to have only been worn once or twice. Who donates this stuff?!


Very nice find - welcome to the forums!


----------



## Traddy Daddy

cellochris said:


> Very nice find - welcome to the forums!


Thank you! It's a great forum that you fellows have here. I'm looking forward to contributing.


----------



## drlivingston

That's a rarity on this thread. Someone who finds a true quality item AND knows how to post proper pictures! Awesome!


----------



## wacolo

I ran into Mr. Stuart and Mr. Silver today.


Also grabbed a few accessories. The trees were $1 each and the two hangers cost me .50 for both. Also grabbed a Perlis crawfish polo for myself.


And some really cool ties. Two really old PRL madras, a madras for a local defunct mens store, an unmarked silk/cotton repp in fuschia and green, a Viyella plaid and a repp marked Eton Vikings.


----------



## ran23

I picked up a Brighton Stretch belt with crocodile end and tan weave. funny, I just put a alligator band on my Seiko 5 tan face.


----------



## cellochris

Picked up a Orvis Harris Tweed. Too small for me, but might be just right for a friend!


----------



## wacolo

Hanover shell saddles after a quick wipe down.


----------



## shadoman

If anyone is a 46 x-long and living in the Fairview Heights (IL) area,
there are (or were) 3 beautiful mint condition suits (Corbin and Southwick for Woody's, and a Hickey-Freeman)
sitting at the end of the suit rack at SAVERS
Annnnnd a Nice Canali right down the street at GWill.

Curse my short inseam. :tongue2:


----------



## drlivingston

Found 4 awesome vintage knit ties today! Available if anyone wants them.
L to R)
Polo - mercerized cotton (Made in Italy)
Brooks Brothers - wool, mohair, alpaca (Made in England)
Cable Car Clothiers - wool, mohair (Made in England)
Polo - mercerized cotton (Made in Italy)






Spoiler



They are all clip-on ties! :lol:


----------



## kendallr88

drlivingston said:


> Found 4 awesome vintage knit ties today! Available if anyone wants them.
> L to R)
> Polo - mercerized cotton (Made in Italy)
> Brooks Brothers - wool, mohair, alpaca (Made in England)
> Cable Car Clothiers - wool, mohair (Made in England)
> Polo - mercerized cotton (Made in Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They are all clip-on ties! :lol:


Ouch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Found 4 awesome vintage knit ties today! Available if anyone wants them.
> L to R)
> Polo - mercerized cotton (Made in Italy)
> Brooks Brothers - wool, mohair, alpaca (Made in England)
> Cable Car Clothiers - wool, mohair (Made in England)
> Polo - mercerized cotton (Made in Italy)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They are all clip-on ties! :lol:


In all my years I don't recall ever seeing a clip on knit. They must be conversions! Is that even a thing?


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> In all my years I don't recall ever seeing a clip on knit. They must be conversions! Is that even a thing?


They are undoubtedly conversions. All four have the exact same clasp. I am thinking that they were probably done for an older trad who lost the ability to tie a proper knot.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I was gonna get lunch out but this was better. And all in my size.


----------



## drlivingston

Carmina wing tip bals are probably a thread first! Awesome find!


----------



## kendallr88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I was gonna get lunch out but this was better. And all in my size.


Nice find you have there. Shirt is just in time to get some summer use. Shoes are excellent also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Great find on the Carmina's. :beer:


----------



## Orgetorix

Wow!! Amazing shoe find!


----------



## shadoman

oo000 Carmina's !!
So jealous. 

Congrats !


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, all. I did alright today, too:



These shells are really dry. Can I use lexol or is there something better I should track down?


----------



## drlivingston

You are killing it, YRR! I will save my meager finds for tomorrow. lol


----------



## wacolo

Nice YRR! My humble finds for today. A NIB Rowenta iron for $10. I was looking for a Rowenta for a while now, so this will do nicely. Also a Leatherman diver down belt for the trad Van Halen fan. Also a nice Kenneth Gordon tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

drlivingston said:


> You are killing it, YRR! I will save my meager finds for tomorrow. lol


Thanks! I hit one last stop (it's fun to post from the field).

Those Grensons need a ridiculous amount of polish, and the Smalto is the first thing these last few days that I'm sure I won't be keeping (it's a 16h and I'm not).

I'm bummed I couldn't find the pants to the suit, but this has been an incredible run of luck these last few days. I just hope it's contagious for you guys.


----------



## drlivingston

I went out this evening and had a blast! A local clothing store purged some inventory and I was first in line. Picked up 22 NWT Southwick suits, 18 NWT pairs of Mountain Khakis (nice eBay fodder), about 12 NWT pairs of Vineyard Vines swim trunks, 8 or 10 NWT pairs of Berle pants, several pairs of Hertling pants, several pairs of Vilebrequin swim trunks and shorts (check the retail on those puppies), and somewhere between 60 - 80 Robert Talbott ties (mixture of mainline, Best of Class, Carmel, and Estate). Everything averaged out to about 2% of retail.


----------



## Monocle

drlivingston said:


> A local clothing store purged some inventory and I was first in line.


I don't believe you... :cool2:


----------



## sskim3

Monocle said:


> I don't believe you... :cool2:


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> I don't believe you... :cool2:


I may have been privy to a little inside information... :rolleyes2:
Either way, it is enough crap to photograph and measure that it will keep me out of the stores for a few days. Freaking SpooPoker finds 1200 pieces of Ralph Lauren Purple Label and all Alabama can produce is Southwick. I need to move to better hunting grounds. lol


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> I may have been privy to a little inside information... :rolleyes2:
> Either way, it is enough crap to photograph and measure that it will keep me out of the stores for a few days. Freaking SpooPoker finds 1200 pieces of Ralph Lauren Purple Label and all Alabama can produce is Southwick. I need to move to better hunting grounds. lol


I'd take that southwick over RPLP all day every day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> I went out this evening and had a blast! A local clothing store purged some inventory and I was first in line. Picked up 22 NWT Southwick suits, 18 NWT pairs of Mountain Khakis (nice eBay fodder), about 12 NWT pairs of Vineyard Vines swim trunks, 8 or 10 NWT pairs of Berle pants, several pairs of Hertling pants, several pairs of Vilebrequin swim trunks and shorts (check the retail on those puppies), and somewhere between 60 - 80 Robert Talbott ties (mixture of mainline, Best of Class, Carmel, and Estate). Everything averaged out to about 2% of retail.





Dmontez said:


> I'd take that southwick over RPLP all day every day and twice on Sunday.


Agreed. Any 42s?


----------



## drlivingston

cellochris said:


> Agreed. Any 42s?


To be honest, I don't remember any shorts in the group. I will double check though.


----------



## my19

drlivingston said:


> To be honest, I don't remember any shorts in the group. I will double check though.


How about 44R or 44L?


----------



## shadoman

drlivingston said:


> ...Freaking SpooPoker ...l


WHO the 4311 is SpooPoker ?


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> To be honest, I don't remember any shorts in the group. I will double check though.


Thanks! I can sometimes do a 42R if it isn't too long (comparatively)


----------



## sskim3

shadoman said:


> WHO the 4311 is SpooPoker ?


The original man, the myth, the legend:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/balearic1/...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

huge presence on TOF.


----------



## cellochris

sskim3 said:


> The original man, the myth, the legend:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/balearic1/...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> huge presence on TOF.


Interesting timing, I just made my first purchase from him, an orange cashmere BB jacket, and am bidding on a golden fleece pin stripe BB suit. He does seem to have high quality inventory.


----------



## sskim3

cellochris said:


> Interesting timing, I just made my first purchase from him, an orange cashmere BB jacket, and am bidding on a golden fleece pin stripe BB suit. He does seem to have high quality inventory.


I believe we have a few folks on here that use him to consign some of their higher end items. There are many times I end up with bidding wars with his auctions. So stressful.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I went out this evening and had a blast! A local clothing store purged some inventory and I was first in line. Picked up 22 NWT Southwick suits, 18 NWT pairs of Mountain Khakis (nice eBay fodder), about 12 NWT pairs of Vineyard Vines swim trunks, 8 or 10 NWT pairs of Berle pants, several pairs of Hertling pants, several pairs of Vilebrequin swim trunks and shorts (check the retail on those puppies), and somewhere between 60 - 80 Robert Talbott ties (mixture of mainline, Best of Class, Carmel, and Estate). Everything averaged out to about 2% of retail.


Wracking my brain to figure who sells Southwick and Mt Khakis. Got a theory...did you have coffee and a cookie afterwards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

sskim3 said:


> The original man, the myth, the legend:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/balearic1/...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> huge presence on TOF.


Where in the entire world does this guy get his supply from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

my19 said:


> How about 44R or 44L?


I am inventorying suits tonight and will have numbers tomorrow.



shadoman said:


> WHO the 4311 is SpooPoker ?


The only man to purchase a Ferrari 430 with proceeds from thrifting. lol
https://putthison.com/post/50734622318/the-man-who-thrifted-a-ferrari-whod-have-thought



WillBarrett said:


> Wracking my brain to figure who sells Southwick and Mt Khakis. Got a theory...did you have coffee and a cookie afterwards?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I am inventorying suits tonight and will have numbers tomorrow.
> 
> The only man to purchase a Ferrari 430 with proceeds from thrifting. lol
> https://putthison.com/post/50734622318/the-man-who-thrifted-a-ferrari-whod-have-thought


Yep - that's what I thought. Best chocolate chip cookies across the street at Church Street Coffee and Books.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Yep - that's what I thought. Best chocolate chip cookies across the street at Church Street Coffee and Books.


Are you going to try to make the sale at OLS on the 4th?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Are you going to try to make the sale at OLS on the 4th?


Planning on it - I'd like to early if I can manage to drag myself out of bed.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Planning on it - I'd like to early if I can manage to drag myself out of bed.


I left some decent shoes. However, I didn't leave any prisoners when it came to the ties. Even though there were not that many to begin with. There are a couple of Brooks Brothers sport coats. Look at them carefully and you will see holes. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

kendallr88 said:


> Where in the entire world does this guy get his supply from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People send him things to sell on consignment. He gets his cut of everything that sells.


----------



## drlivingston

Fraser Tartan said:


> People send him things to sell on consignment. He gets his cut of everything that sells.


That, and believe it or not, he actually just quit his 9-5 job recently to do eBay full time. He hits tons of estate sales and thrift stores. People around Long Island are accustomed to seeing him pack the front trunk of his Ferrari with clothing. So, to remedy that situation, he keeps the Ferrari at home and bought a new Maserati to make thrifting easier.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I left some decent shoes. However, I didn't leave any prisoners when it came to the ties. Even though there were not that many to begin with. There are a couple of Brooks Brothers sport coats. Look at them carefully and you will see holes. :rolleyes2:


How'd you get in early?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

drlivingston said:


> That, and believe it or not, he actually just quit his 9-5 job recently to do eBay full time. He hits tons of estate sales and thrift stores. People around Long Island are accustomed to seeing him pack the front trunk of his Ferrari with clothing. So, to remedy that situation, he keeps the Ferrari at home and bought a new Maserati to make thrifting easier.


I can see how a sensible sedan would make life easier for him. :tongue2:

Maybe his next thriftmobile will be a "station wagon"...


----------



## kendallr88

Fraser Tartan said:


> People send him things to sell on consignment. He gets his cut of everything that sells.


Ah, that's one nice business he has going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> How'd you get in early?


I volunteered to help with setting up the sale.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I like working with Spoo/Luxeswap. Sent him two pairs of AEs that go live this weekend. Gotta send him that Smalto shirt and a few other things I have lying around.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I volunteered to help with setting up the sale.


Smooth! Is it still worth my attending?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

I found a used clothing store that will pay ca$h up front. Dropping off a shirt today.


----------



## drlivingston

ran23 said:


> I found a used clothing store that will pay ca$h up front. Dropping off a shirt today.


Buffalo Exchange or Plato's Closet?


----------



## jzhang0368

Pretty dry past couple weeks

Burgundy AE Park Avenues picked up today. 11.5D in case anybody is interested









Harris Tweed thrift fit. Gearing up for fall









Zanella trousers (Loro Piana 150s) found at consignment for $25 to be used as the odd trouser


----------



## wacolo

Not a terribly productive day but a few interesting things. This Woolrich cord bedspread is pretty nifty and was only $5. Also about 7 feet of blackwatch wool. Not quite sure what I will do with it yet though.


----------



## Woofa

Big find today.







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

My wife is going to love it.


----------



## drlivingston

I have never seen the "Provence" by Grygkar made with the ripples. Interesting...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Very nice find! I assume it's a silk scarf?


----------



## wacolo

Woofa said:


> Big find today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> My wife is going to love it.


Beautiful and a great find Woofa!


----------



## ran23

small town used clothing store only.


----------



## drlivingston

ran23 said:


> small town used clothing store only.


And....?


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> I have never seen the "Provence" by Grygkar made with the ripples. Interesting...


I am starting to think that the only reason I found it was because it was missing tags and the accordion folds hide the name. Wondering if many more get pulled before being sent out. Regardless, another item off my thrifting bucket list and one which will make me a superstar with my wife.


----------



## wacolo

Some interesting pieces today, but little to show. Passed on a nice old horseblanket sack, a SteinMart/Flusser Stewart formal waistcoat, and a slew of random pocket squares. I did grab a MSP emblematic tie as well as a Peter Millar linen/cotton sport shirt. I also left this hanging on the rack for any of you truly dedicated thrifters who want to represent.....


----------



## wacolo

Oooh I found a pair of shell LHS this afternoon :crazy:


----------



## Pentheos

I would like to see what those look like when they're clean.


----------



## ran23

drlivingston said:


> And....?


Ashland, OR, Three Penny Exchange


----------



## Fraser Tartan

wacolo said:


> Oooh I found a pair of shell LHS this afternoon :crazy:


Did you go thrifting or grave robbing?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the condition may be a bit rough, but they did come with aged pennies already included! That's a plus...just "my two cents worth." LOL.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Oooh I found a pair of shell LHS this afternoon :crazy:


Those will clean up easily and look great!


----------



## Peak and Pine

drlivingston said:


> Those will clean up easily and look great!


As well they may and I hope they do, but that does not diminish this, the Post Of The Morning...



Fraser Tartan said:


> Did you go thrifting or grave robbing?


----------



## Monocle

I woke the house with my laughter. Thank you!



Fraser Tartan said:


> Did you go thrifting or grave robbing?


----------



## wacolo

Before.......


And after. Still a bit of work to do but they are coming around nicely. The shop let me have them for $2 as I am in there quite often and they did not want to bother to clean them. There is a significant crack on the inside left toe of the right shoe and another on the top of the toe on the left. Fortunately they fit me quite well, so they will make a nice pair of beaters until they give up the ghost.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The before and after photos are stunning!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.

From the before and after photos, you certainly do appear to have breathed new life into those loafers...well done, wacolo! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CDuff

Finally got a Brooks Brothers Madras shirt from Value Village of all places...I wasn't even going to grab it because I am usually a medium, but the small fit perfect....great deal for $3.99!

https://imageshack.com/f/potX7dpnj

https://imageshack.com/f/pmrIGSXej


----------



## gamma68

*BLUES:* Found orphan suit jackets but, alas, no trousers, for BB 346 (the vintage good stuff), Norman Hilton, Cricketeer.

*BRAG:* Brought this 3/2 cotton jacket back...


----------



## kendallr88

gamma68 said:


> *BLUES:* Found orphan suit jackets but, alas, no trousers, for BB 346 (the vintage good stuff), Norman Hilton, Cricketeer.
> 
> *BRAG:* Brought this 3/2 cotton jacket back...


Nice find gamma.. That Ralph Lauren jacket should prove to be very versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

kendallr88 said:


> Nice find gamma.. That Ralph Lauren jacket should prove to be very versatile.


Thanks! It will have to be versatile for someone else. I'm nowhere near a 42L.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Thanks! It will have to be versatile for someone else. I'm nowhere near a 42L.


Hello


----------



## WillBarrett

Just grabbed two red label JAB navy 3/2 socks with patch pockets. Both are about 42L or so. Headed to the exchange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

E-thrifted this Corbin 3/2 sack madras jacket for a song:


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> E-thrifted this Corbin 3/2 sack madras jacket for a song:


Great find! I have been looking for off season tweeds for the last month.

Some finds from today. Southern Point buttondown (never heard of them), Loudmouth pants and a clean Lacoste.
[/url]

A TGIF emblematic and the male chauvinist pig tie I found the other day.

And a slew of 70's and 80's albums in amazing condition. .80 each. I left probably another 20 that I was on the fence about.

I passed on a pair of Gucci bit loafers that were refugees from the 90s. Club toe, plasticky leather, clunky gunmetal bits.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Just grabbed two red label JAB navy 3/2 socks with patch pockets. Both are about 42L or so. Headed to the exchange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are nice suits, especially the glen plaid one.


----------



## jzhang0368

A few cool things this week mostly for personal. All in all a great week and excited about the additions to my rotation/wardrobe!

J Crew white bucks in my size, going to be seeing a lot of use. Cleaned up pretty nice with some work with the suede eraser and brush









Another piece of the shoe collection filled - Burgundy vintage Florsheim longwings, sadly not shell or imperial. Based on sole and heel these have been worn less than 10x. Any advice on shoe polish? Hit it with a light coat of AE Merlot since that's what I had but worried it'll make the lighter spots of the leather dark over time. 









two cool art pieces that have already gone up at the house. Norman Rockwell limited print (not signed though) from his Willie Gillis series. Second is a limited oil print (artist is L. Corbin) that came with an affidavit of limited addition. Not worth much according to the internet though but love the painting.


















One item of note found this week that is available are these black full strap pennies - AE "Westchester" size 12D. Uppers are in really good condition (picture is pre clean/polish) with no major scuffs. Needs a new heel though (soles are good). PM if interested.


----------



## fred johnson

Major Blues:
Group of 8 J Press shirts, all button down collar, some oxford some P, some with button flap pocket all 16/32 (sleeve too short)
Group of 10 BB OCBD's, unlined collars; all 17/33 (neck too big, sleeve too short)


----------



## StephenCKane

Can anyone help me identify the maker of this needlepoint surcingle? There are no markings other than the size, 2004 embroidered on the image, and the markings on the brass buckle. The leather is good quality and it has a supple leather backing behind the needlepoint as well.


----------



## drlivingston

I meant to post these finds from a recent one-stop shopping trip:

AE Broadstreet 
AE Berwick 
Starco tweed briefcase


While these are decidedly un-trad, who can pass up cheap Brunello Cucinelli chelsea boots?


----------



## Danny

*Whiskey LHS!*

Just got these off ebay! Whiskey LHS.


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Absolutely beautiful!



Danny said:


> Just got these off ebay! Whiskey LHS.


----------



## Woofa

One nice find today.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
This is in great condition for 40 years old, has dual vents and 3 buttons. Could be a 3 roll 2. Slanted pockets. Too small for me so is available for trade or sale. I would like to get this to a good home so if you are an 18 shoulder I can get you additional measurements. Anyone know ensiferous' size? The color is beautiful.


----------



## wacolo

Woofa said:


> One nice find today.


That coat is great! I have always had a thing for one and two button cuffs.

Pretty slow this weekend with little to mention clothing wise. I did grab a few more albums, two of which might fit the bill. The Lester Lanin is from 1958 and is pretty much straight forward big band dance numbers. I can find little on the Princeton lp but that it may date from 1961. At any rate it is really clean.


----------



## Newlife2014

John Lobb Loafers


----------



## Orgetorix

Wow. Some amazing shoe finds here!


----------



## jzhang0368

Thrift fit for what I believe is a MTM suit (fit is different from tagged size + working cuffs). Pretty stoked. Made in Italy private label for one of the higher end local shops (Miller Brothers in Atlanta). Sleeves look shorter on one arm than the other but that's more me favoring one leg over the other (rehabing knee after a basketball injury)










Color in natural lighting


----------



## WillBarrett

Just picked up a beautiful BB 3/2 sack suit in grey with subtle blue stripes. Marked 43L - I'll get the measurements soon and post it on the exchange. Just a heads up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Im not quite sure where to post this so forgive me if this is not in the right area. 
I was in a GW yesterday and came across quite a few nice items in sizes XXL-XXXL which were much too large for me. Some examples are: charcoal gray cardigan by woolovers, old (good) era Eddie Bauer flannels, a few brooks and RL twill button downs etc. 
I'm headed back over that way today, if any of our larger members are interested I can snap some pics and proxy for you. Just let me know by 2-3pm PST and I'll try to accommodate you.


----------



## Woofa

Newlife2014 said:


> John Lobb Loafers


Amazing find and right here in my neck of the woods. After three years here I have found exactly "one" JL shoe. Not one pair but a single one at a goodwill. Bought it on the slight chance that the other might turn up but so far no luck. (Some people have a habit of hiding one shoe from a pair. I am a little unclear why they would do this as a pair only costs $8 but it does happen.) If you ever want to meet for coffee and talk thrifting, send me a PM.


----------



## kendallr88

jzhang0368 said:


> Thrift fit for what I believe is a MTM suit (fit is different from tagged size + working cuffs). Pretty stoked. Made in Italy private label for one of the higher end local shops (Miller Brothers in Atlanta). Sleeves look shorter on one arm than the other but that's more me favoring one leg over the other (rehabing knee after a basketball injury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color in natural lighting


Nice find, nice pattern also. Thrifting is fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

If one of you needs a nice pair of sneakers and happens to wear a size 23, let me know.


----------



## Orgetorix

Woofa said:


> Amazing find and right here in my neck of the woods. After three years here I have found exactly "one" JL shoe. Not one pair but a single one at a goodwill. Bought it on the slight chance that the other might turn up but so far no luck. (Some people have a habit of hiding one shoe from a pair. I am a little unclear why they would do this as a pair only costs $8 but it does happen.) If you ever want to meet for coffee and talk thrifting, send me a PM.


Sometimes it's employees who can't purchase anything during their shifts. They hide one shoe to deter anyone from purchasing the pair until their shift is over and they can buy the shoes.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Sometimes it's employees who can't purchase anything during their shifts. They hide one shoe to deter anyone from purchasing the pair until their shift is over and they can buy the shoes.


At the thrifts around here, the employees have free reign to shop all they want on and off the clock. You will commonly see them grabbing items off of racks and sticking them behind the counters. It's infuriating at times, but I guess it's one of the perks of the position. I recently volunteered at a church rummage sale. Every year, I have had to wait at least 2 hours to get into the sale. Then, I found out that volunteers shop early. So, I spent some time helping to set up the sale and then shopped to my heart's content. It was a most welcome change of pace.


----------



## fred johnson

Finally, after 40 years I have my perfect pair of tassel loafers..
Thrifted Brooks Brothers, excellent condition in tops, soles & heels - $9.95


----------



## kendallr88

fred johnson said:


> Finally, after 40 years I have my perfect pair of tassel loafers..
> Thrifted Brooks Brothers, excellent condition in tops, soles & heels - $9.95


Excellent find, persistence pays off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

The WPL number dates this shirt no later than 1959.


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> The WPL number dates this shirt no later than 1959.


^^^Love the 55/45 blends! It is rare to find them these days. I found two wool cotton shirts today but mine are the 80/20.

Barbour cord shirt, Tyrwhitt 80/20 and a Viyella 80/20 for Bullock & Jones (made in USA)

Older RL Madras, Lacoste vest and another RL.

USA Sebago Docksides, still tagged from Belk, and some anonymous nubuck derbys for this fall. Also a pair of Peter Millar shorts and some NC and AL state flag key fobs just because. I think they are by Volunteer Traditions but I am not sure.


----------



## jzhang0368

Via estate sale this morning.

Anonymous but this one spoke to me









$1,000 retail women's watch for $20. Sadly no profit because it was claimed by the wife


----------



## WillBarrett

wacolo said:


> ^^^Love the 55/45 blends! It is rare to find them these days. I found two wool cotton shirts today but mine are the 80/20.
> 
> Barbour cord shirt, Tyrwhitt 80/20 and a Viyella 80/20 for Bullock & Jones (made in USA)
> 
> Older RL Madras, Lacoste vest and another RL.
> 
> USA Sebago Docksides, still tagged from Belk, and some anonymous nubuck derbys for this fall. Also a pair of Peter Millar shorts and some NC and AL state flag key fobs just because. I think they are by Volunteer Traditions but I am not sure.


Interested in one those Alabama key fobs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Interested in one those Alabama key fobs...


Alabama's governor from 1979-1983 and 1995-1999 was named Fob. lol


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Alabama's governor from 1979-1983 and 1995-1999 was named Fob. lol


Yes! Wow there is a blast from the past! He was governor when we lived there in there in the late 1970s.


----------



## WillBarrett

Dr. L - Fob is an AU man like yourself, correct - and I thought he played on the 57 championship team with the recently departed Zeke Smith, whose wife is a friend of my mother's.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Dr. L - Fob is an AU man like yourself, correct - and I thought he played on the 57 championship team with the recently departed Zeke Smith, whose wife is a friend of my mother's.


Yep... He was a Tiger player. He never played with Zeke though. Fob's last year on the team was 1955. He started playing for the Montreal Alouettes in 1956. Zeke's first year playing for Auburn was the championship year of 1957.


----------



## drlivingston

Who in their right mind donates a pair of brand new in the box Alden Indy boots?!?!? Whoever they are... Thanks!


----------



## WillBarrett

Where in the blue hell did you find those? Wow.

And good eye on Fob. Half the family are AU folks so I've digested a good bit of that history, as any sports fan in this fine state should.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Where in the blue hell did you find those? Wow.
> 
> And good eye on Fob. Half the family are AU folks so I've digested a good bit of that history, as any sports fan in this fine state should.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vapor Thrift on Hwy 280


----------



## WillBarrett

Got some family that just moved down that way. Going to make it a more regular stop - found a beautiful wool PRL tie there last fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Got some family that just moved down that way. Going to make it a more regular stop - found a beautiful wool PRL tie there last fall.


They open at 9am 6 days per week (closed on Sunday). They usually don't start putting stuff out until around 10am. They do most of their stocking on Thursdays. If you know that you are going to be going there, always bring a few unwanted donation items and take them to the back. They will give you a 10% off coupon to use in the store. Those coupons have saved me a ton over the years.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> Who in their right mind donates a pair of brand new in the box Alden Indy boots?!?!? Whoever they are... Thanks!


Indeed, our own drlivingston, a man graced with the "Midas touch of thrifting!" Who, but you, could come up with such a find? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Woofa

Great find Dr.L.


----------



## drlivingston

Found these this morning at another thrift store. Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft made in the USA genuine crocodile kiltie tassel loafers in awesome condition!


----------



## gamma68

Very subtle darts and dual vents, but this is one of those bullet-proof Harris tweeds that don't seem to be made anymore. I dig the hacking pockets. Circa 1960s.







Lightly worn LLB Maine Hunting Shoes. Once I clean these up, they'll be practically brand new.



And for the Trad turntable...as you can see, the color and gloss are practically mint. The record is in as-new shape.


----------



## drlivingston

Holy cow! Look at the wingspan of those lapels on the album cover!


----------



## wacolo

Great finds Gamma! I admit I am more fond of the Columbia era Sinatra than the Rat Pack version.


----------



## DLW

I found this BBGF coat at a consignment shop today. I am not good at judging whether a coat is an orphaned suit coat or a sport jacket. I apologize for bad pictures. Can anyone advise by my pictures?


----------



## cellochris

Tweed McVay said:


> I found this BBGF coat at a consignment shop today. I am not good at judging whether a coat is an orphaned suit coat or a sport jacket. I apologize for bad pictures. Can anyone advise by my pictures?


I don't see any pant size indicated on the tag, but I will defer to others.

What do the buttons look like?


----------



## wacolo

Tweed McVay said:


> I found this BBGF coat at a consignment shop today. I am not good at judging whether a coat is an orphaned suit coat or a sport jacket. I apologize for bad pictures. Can anyone advise by my pictures?


Sport coat all the way in my opinion. And made by Cantarelli I believe. Nice grab!


----------



## DLW

cellochris said:


> I don't see any pant size indicated on the tag, but I will defer to others.
> 
> What do the buttons look like?


 I remember looking at them but I don't remember what they looked like.


----------



## DLW

wacolo said:


> Sport coat all the way in my opinion. And made by Cantarelli I believe. Nice grab!


I left the coat at the consignment. I didn't want to buy if it was an orphan. I better go back and hope it's still there.


----------



## Orgetorix

Agree, the BB is a sport coat. BB doesn't tend to make suits with patterns that bold. They're rare.


----------



## peterc

Unworn Peal black perforated toe oxford. $151.06, including tax.


----------



## DLW

Tweed McVay said:


> I left the coat at the consignment. I didn't want to buy if it was an orphan. I better go back and hope it's still there.


Got the sport coat this evening.


----------



## gamma68

The Thrift Gods were good to me yesterday:



A lovely Alan Paine lambswool sweater.










A fantastic 3/2 roll green houndstooth tweed by Picard-Norton. Very Trad, slouchy, and fits perfectly. The ad is from 1967.







For the Mrs., a fabulous Magee Donegal tweed jacket in as-new condition. Tip for newbies: your significant other will forgive your thrifting obsession for a little while if you bring her something now and then.





A full Woolrich hunt suit from the 1950s in great condition. Headed to eBay.





Not Trad whatsoever, but an interesting curiosity that might fetch something on eBay.


----------



## wacolo

So here were the keepers.
Tyrwhitt French Cuff and a Southern Tide Tattersall


Three nice repps. These may be some of my new favorites as I love brown and blue together.


Viyella 55/45 for Gant, 100% Wool and a bright blue BB


And two pair of black braces. One with the elusive silver hardware.



Blues -A crazy vintage cashmere sack in a basketweave pattern with a red windowpane. Too many small stains
-Made in USA Pendleton 49er with a couple of small moth holes. Probably should have grabbed it anyway.
-A lovely recent Sammy sack in raw silk in a salmon/red color. 41S and it had Trex sleeves.
-A pile of perhaps 15 very recent Talbott/Gitman/Scott Barber/VV shirts. All clean but wasn't feeling it at about $10 each.


----------



## Odradek

I'm in Boston and this morning found a Harvard Coop Black Watch 3/2 roll jacket. I'm guessing a 40R when I usually wear a 40S. Almost bought it but for two flaws. A worn through patch in the lining, and one of the shoulders looked a little "lumpy". 

The the lining could be easily patched but can the shoulder be massaged back into shape. Think I should go back and see if it's still there.


----------



## drlivingston

Only hit two stores today but came home with my car full. I will post all of the sport coats and suits later. Here are a few of the shoes. Others are in the queue to be cleaned.

Three pairs of AE


Two pairs of vintage FootJoy dress shoes (the pair on the left are full lizard)


----------



## Old Road Dog

Picard-Norton was a lovely small shop in The Farms. They bought Norman Hilton from me in the late 70's. Very nice gentlemen.

Is that a typo in their newspaper ad? It looks like is says: " Horman Hilton"?


----------



## gamma68

Old Road Dog said:


> Picard-Norton was a lovely small shop in The Farms. They bought Norman Hilton from me in the late 70's. Very nice gentlemen.
> 
> Is that a typo in their newspaper ad? It looks like is says: " Horman Hilton"?


Yes, it's an unfortunate typo.

Any idea when Picard-Norton launched? Internet research shows it closed in 1986.

A friend of mine runs an Oriental rug business out of that exact same storefront. For kicks, I took the jacket there today to show it to him. He was tickled to see the tag and experience the jacket's "homecoming."


----------



## wacolo

A good haul today but most of it was not fit for the thread. 
NWT Southern Marsh Reds, NWT purple Hilfiger and some Berle palm tree shorts


Made in England Paisley tie and braces and a Made in USA Sir Pendleton wool shirt.


And for myself a Made in England Beaufort. I admittedly overpaid on this at $45. It is in solid functioning shape but does have some wear and tear. However I stumble across them so rarely I figured I should go ahead and grab it.


And for the blues....
- Made in USA Woolrich boots. Suede moc toes in 9/10 condition but too expensive @ $50
- Barbour Liddesdale with a few stitches missing for $40
- Barbour Liddesdale in fine shape for $50


----------



## drlivingston

Remember the lizard loafers from last week?


Cha-ching!


Now it's time to sell the FootJoy gators from the same donor...


----------



## Hockey Tom

Brags:

Samuelsohn sportcoat in a forest green/olive color.










Jos A. Bank cashmere sweater...not the greatest sweater ever made, but exactly what I was looking for with fall approaching, and with a great fit and half off Wednesdays at the local Salvation army, it was a $2.50 well spent.










Southwick grey checked sport coat. Not my size, but I'm sure I can find a happy home for it on the thrift exchange or eBay.










E. Zegna double breasted navy jacket. Appears to be unworn-- pockets are all still stiched shut! Looks like an orphan, but was considering swapping the buttons and turning it into a blazer. Has a faint stripe on it (not pinstriped), so I'm not sure if it will work or not-- opinions on this would be most welcome!










And lastly, while not clothes...some great vintage glassware for the home bar. 4 small cocktail glasses (2 shown), a pair of vintage green tinted bottles, and some clear ornamented bottles. Great for filling with juices, syrups, etc on a night when I'll be mixing up plenty of drinks.










Blues:

The above Zegna fits fantastic in the shoulders and body...but is too short in the sleeves and with sewn (but not working) buttonholes, cannot be altered to fit. So at best, someone else will be the recipient of this new jacket.


----------



## ruvort

drlivingston said:


> Remember the lizard loafers from last week?
> 
> 
> Cha-ching!
> 
> 
> Now it's time to sell the FootJoy gators from the same donor...


What do you look for to discern genuine lizard (or other exotic skins) from embossed leather?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today's finds included a pair of new Viyella socks!


----------



## drlivingston

ruvort said:


> What do you look for to discern genuine lizard (or other exotic skins) from embossed leather?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Many makers will have it stamped somewhere on the shoe. Other than that, it is simply product knowledge that has been picked up over the years. When in doubt, google the maker and product number. Typically, you will see where someone has had the same question regarding a specific model.


----------



## wacolo

Awesome 3 piece with reversible vest. My size, but may go elsewhere.

Mavest Madras sack. It is not marked as such but it is cotton and slubby, so that is what I am calling it.

Alden 563s in need of some love, but solid overall.

Also found a gator belt for $1, a red/navy bow and some random suspenders.

I passed on these two beauts.



Spoiler



Both were wooly and impressive in person though.



The GW had more RL oxford stripes than I could shake a stick at, but none really grabbed me. Americas Thrift had 3 pairs of recent AE in 8.5C but all had a fair amount of wear and were $14.99 each. My lulz of the day was a North Face jacket that was $30 but had a note on the price tag that the zipper was broken :laughing:.


----------



## drlivingston

A couple of handsome bespoke tweeds from John Morgan & Co. in London. These were from the estate of a recently deceased Nashville dermatologist. They measure to be 40L. The first one is dated 1977 and the second is from 1982.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> A couple of handsome bespoke tweeds from John Morgan & Co. in London. These were from the estate of a recently deceased Nashville dermatologist. They measure to be 40L. The first one is dated 1977 and the second is from 1982.


Nice pattern matching!


----------



## Odradek

Back from my trip to New England and NYC with a few thrifted treasures.




























The Rooster and the Vineyard Vines are definite keepers. Maybe Robert Talbott too.

Recent BB Madison. Too big for me.









Paul Stuart, which may be a bit dated, but a great fit.


















And, Black Watch 3/2 sack. Harvard Coop.

This one needs a small repair to the lining, the sleeves shortened, and possibly the whole thing needs to be shorted by an inch.
Off to the cleaners with them first.


----------



## WillBarrett

Blues - a nice navy pinstripe BB suit jacket in my size - with a tiny hole and no pants to be found.

Ah well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

A couple of fun American-made goodies from the thrift emporiums.

Awesome late 70s Polo Ralph Lauren 3-piece in flecked charcoal Donegal tweed


NWT $850 Southwick 3/2 sack suit (from America's Thrift in Roebuck, WillBarrett )


----------



## gamma68

Not entirely Trad, with dual vents and darts. But I'm pretty pleased with this 100% cashmere find. Made in Italy. Appears to have never been worn.

Can anyone please tell me who made this jacket for RLP? Would it be Corneliani?


----------



## Orgetorix

Yes, Corneliani. Nice find!


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> Yes, Corneliani. Nice find!


Thanks, sir. I'm very much looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just found a few nice things.

Southern Tide polo for eBay.

India made madras for myself.

Black and oxblood saddle Oxfords from vintage Florsheim for myself - best way to polish these?

And a green Master's polo - sell or keep? I've never been and I hate to be a poser...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Alden 663. Older with a couple of dings, but solid all around. And it was first saturday at the Goodwill so they were only $3. Also a Cotton Brothers shirt, still tagged presumably from Onward Reserve.


And a smattering of bows. PRL, Ferrell Reed, unmarked. The green tie is a BB just because I loved the pattern and color.


My first O'Connells pieces in years. One lambswool, one shetland.



And some ties. PRL, PRL, PRL, Trimminghams, Hunter Haig.


----------



## WillBarrett

Snagged this pair of AE loafers for $1.50.



Not bad.

Problem is they're a 8.5 EEE, and I normally wear a 8.5D. I figure I can make that work except for....



Each show has a nice cover on the sole. I peeled one back far enough to see that the covers are indeed hiding holes, so I now have a pair of beaters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Snagged this pair of AE loafers for $1.50. not bad.
> 
> Problem is they're a 8.5 EEE, and I normally wear a 8.5D. I figure I can make that work except for....
> 
> Each show has a nice cover on the sole. I peeled one back far enough to see that the covers are indeed hiding holes, so I now have a pair of beaters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep... Phil puts those things on the bottom of all the problem shoes that are donated to the mission. Get them to me and I will 1/2 sole them for you if you want. It's not as good as a full resole, but it's a lot better than the current situation.


----------



## eagle2250

With a $1.50 out the door price, I realize there is not a lot at stake, but I just have to ask...how does one make a size 8.5EEE shoe fit an 8.5D foot? :icon_scratch:


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> With a $1.50 out the door price, I realize there is not a lot at stake, but I just have to ask...how does one make a size 8.5EEE shoe fit an 8.5D foot? :icon_scratch:


I see bums do it all the time. And the shoes are usually in the same condition as those.


----------



## WillBarrett

Some fun ties today. First batch are all vintage Banana Republic. 

Next up is vintage cotton Vera Bradley, PRL and Southern Proper.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Will post a picture later but found a terrific Brooks Brothers lambswool sport coat with a herringbone pattern in size 41R. Undarted, lapped seams, hook vent and two patch pockets. Made in Italy. A stunning piece.

Probably headed for the exchange tonight or tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

FLMike said:


> I see bums do it all the time. And the shoes are usually in the same condition as those.


Indeed, but WillBarrett is not in the unfortunate social circumstance(s) you describe and going up three sizes in width equates to a whole lot of vacant space to be filled! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

WBarrett likely spent another $1.50 for 3 pairs of socks to fill the void in those shoes.


----------



## WillBarrett

I thought those AE loafers were 8.5D when I purchased them, so that was a mistake. I'll just call that $1.50 a wash.

But I'm thinking with a little TLC, I can get my $4.50 out of these.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

The bow tie streak continues! Also a Briar wool tie, a no name, hand-rolled double sided pocket square and a Made in England Christmas tie.
[/url]

An awesome pair of vintage Corbin shorts.
[/url]

A Peter Millar sport shirt and a Made in USA Marmot.
[/url]

And what seems to be an unworn Sulka formal shirt. Button strip and all.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orvis safari jacket, my size










Bright red Oxxford SC, 40R/L










Alden norwegians, 13D


----------



## drlivingston

^^^Those Aldens look nice and minty! Great finds!


----------



## Reuben

Man, that Oxxford is fantastic, too bad it's not more along the lines of a 43L.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Man, that Oxxford is fantastic, too bad it's not more along the lines of a 43L.


Are you a solid 43 or can you wear something with a 23" P2P?


----------



## wacolo

+ 1 to all of the above. Is that Oxxford wool? For some reason my brain immediately said silk. Really great finds!


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Are you a solid 43 or can you wear something with a 23" P2P?


I can, why?


----------



## Orgetorix

wacolo said:


> + 1 to all of the above. Is that Oxxford wool? For some reason my brain immediately said silk. Really great finds!


Yes, it is wool! Hopsack-like fabric.


----------



## drlivingston

It's nice to get a visit from the Brioni fairy :hidden:


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> It's nice to get a visit from the Brioni fairy :hidden:


He left you a couple of NWT suits and a bakers dozen of ties under you pillow :aportnoy:.


----------



## ran23

Just got in a medium grey vest, 5 button, by 'Tailored by Palm Beach'. Grey wool face and looks great with my Navy Blazer. May change buttons.


----------



## WillBarrett

Finally found a 60/40 jacket in my size. Patience pays, boys. Also snagged a 100% silk USA made jacket from a local men's shop of good quality. The houndstooth is a 3/2 from Southwick. Found a small hole on the sleeve but it could likely be mended. Headed to the exchange for a low price if you're in the 42-44 range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Something told me to leave that 60/40. I am glad that it went to a good home.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Something told me to leave that 60/40. I am glad that it went to a good home.


Grateful, my friend.

Although the gloves and lipstick that came with it....meh.


----------



## gamma68

Just your ordinary, run-of-the-mill cashmere tie...

...or maybe not so pedestrian after all...

There are a couple _minor _snags. What would you folks recommend to rectify this?

Oh, and speaking of snags, I snagged this Vineyard Vines silk tie with a sea turtle print. Coming soon to an Exchange near you:


----------



## wacolo

PRL Tussah Silk Cable Sweater, BB UK Cashmere sweater, Talbott repp and a hand-blocked no name tie.


Spoiler















USA Sebago Pennys


Spoiler















Lacoste


Spoiler














Non Trad, but too cool to leave. A pale gray vintage Brioni in what appears to be a slubby silk. A few spots I will work on, but overall very cool.


Spoiler























And lastly a super chunky sweater. No tags whatsoever but it is certainly wool. No Side Seams and no issues. Hopefully it will get cool enough this winter for me to wear it.


Spoiler


----------



## FLMike

^Nice overall haul, but please tell me what's so cool about the terry cloth Brioni number??


----------



## g3org3y

eBay Harris Tweed. Birthday treat to myself. Hopefully it'll be nice IRL.










Any idea what this little buttoned flap on the inside is for? Gloves?


----------



## bignilk

g3org3y said:


> eBay Harris Tweed. Birthday treat to myself. Hopefully it'll be nice IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what this little buttoned flap on the inside is for? Gloves?


Looks like a throat latch. It's kept there for storage, and you can remove it and attach it to the collar to close it up for warmth.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today's find is not in the Trad cannon. Please pardon my sin. But for $10, I couldn't resist. A Paul & Shark wool blend bomber jacket, possibly of the "watershed" variety.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
If not Trad in the Ivy context, perhaps a tasteful example of 'every man Trad'... Regardless, it sounds like you have picked up quite a nice jacket, for a very good price! :thumbs-up:


----------



## g3org3y

bignilk said:


> Looks like a throat latch. It's kept there for storage, and you can remove it and attach it to the collar to close it up for warmth.


Thanks bignilk. I'll report back when the jacket arrives.


----------



## Vector Sum

drlivingston said:


> Cha-ching!


Blues: eBay informs me that my naive bid on a lot of damaged ties was outbid ten times over.

*GOT AWAY: LOT OF 55 Slightly Damaged Ties Charvet Hermès Ferragamo Brioni DuPont Versace.
*
Sold for $305.00. $278.25 over your max bid. There are plenty of similar items up for grabs!


----------



## fred johnson

BB made in Scotland Shetland, you know all the details, NWOT. I need another Shetland like a hole in the head but for $3.00 who would pass this up?


----------



## drlivingston

Vector Sum said:


> Blues: eBay informs me that my naive bid on a lot of damaged ties was outbid ten times over.
> 
> *GOT AWAY: LOT OF 55 Slightly Damaged Ties Charvet Hermès Ferragamo Brioni DuPont Versace.
> *
> Sold for $305.00. $278.25 over your max bid. There are plenty of similar items up for grabs!


They were just packed and shipped out to their new home in Ohio.


----------



## g3org3y

Arrived!

@bignilk, you were right about it being a throat latch.


----------



## bignilk

g3org3y said:


>


I really like the colorway of the fabric. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## g3org3y

Thank you. :beer:


----------



## TDWat

g3org3y said:


> Arrived!
> 
> @bignilk, you were right about it being a throat latch.


Fantastic tweed! It's hard to find Harris Tweed in the US with an overcheck like that.


----------



## Odradek

This morning I came across a pair of Crockett & Jones shoes that appeared to be CG.
The model name is Dundas 3 and they are a mid-brown colour.
On the sole they are stamped "Hand Curried Leather".


Are they worth buying to flip?
I'd normally snap up C&J, but these ones look CG and this store has recently jacked up all their prices. They're asking £40 for these shoes.


Also spotted a very nice Grieves and Hawkes double breasted overcoat there, so might be going back.


----------



## Orgetorix

Just picked up a Southwick 40L tweed suit in a colorway very like g3org3y's jacket. And a 46L gray herringbone 3-piece tweed.


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> Just picked up a Southwick 40L tweed suit in a colorway very like g3org3y's jacket. And a 46L gray herringbone 3-piece tweed.


Does the first run large or the second small? :biggrin:


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben said:


> Does the first run large or the second small? :biggrin:


I tried the 40L on and it was a bit snug on my 42/43 frame, so probably TTS or close. I did not try the 46L on yet, but it looks big.


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone with a small head need a LLB Harris Tweed fedora?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

A Brown Glen Plaid Ralph Loren Sport Coat with credit, I paid $17.00 out the door. great fit, first time a 38-S fits so well.


----------



## WillBarrett

Still need a tux but this killer set from a long defunct local men's shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Aforementioned Southwick tweed suits.

40L:
















44/46L 3-piece:


----------



## drlivingston

Those are awesome finds, Org!
It was a productive morning out there in the fields for me. You could say that I had a shell of a good time!


----------



## WillBarrett

Always nice to find Loro Piana Cashmere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Castaway Clothing x 2 and Pennington and Bailes pants.


Orvis Made in England moleskin sack



And a Ben Silver tie and my first D'Avenza piece. Patch pockets, side vents and plenty of handwork.



Blues - A big pile of random Pendleton wool pieces, all price from $6 - $30. However they were all marked as-is and stapled shut so I had no idea if there were moth holes or not.


And an odd PRL "hunting" shirt. Basically a flannel popover with shoulder patches.


----------



## WillBarrett

Killer finds, Wacolo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proclus

Good to see the Kentucky gear infiltrating TN.


----------



## cellochris

Not sure if Ebay finds count, but just won this Burberry suit for a song:











Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

It's a nice suit, Chris. However, the measurements scare me. The sleeves are only 23" and the inseam is only 26". I realize that there is some material to let out. I am just really nervous about buying a suit like that from a seller who doesn't offer returns. Of course, if the suit is grossly misrepresented, you can always force the return.


----------



## cellochris

Thanks Dr. Livingston! I'm hoping this will work out as my sleeve length is about 23.5'' and inseam is 26.5'' (short arms and legs, I'm 5'7) and the seller states there are 2 inches on both for altering. We'll see how it is in person though! If there isn't the fabric as stated I'll return it for sure.


----------



## ran23

This is the third time I have walked in and found a jacket better than the one I have, bought it, left the other to resell. Today, a Navy Blazer, Munsingwear, 38-S.


----------



## WillBarrett

All the blues....missed on a couple of BB sweaters I couldn't grab last time I was in. Found a beautiful orphan jacket to a BB 3/2 sack suit in my size. Found a 3/2 sack suit from Corbin that's a bit too big....if anyone is interested in about a 42R 3/2 from Corbin I can grab it for a small bit of profit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

WillBarrett said:


> ...if anyone is interested in about a 42R 3/2 from Corbin I can grab it for a small bit of profit.


Yes yes yes. Please PM with details. I usually need a waist of ~36


----------



## shadoman

Blues: 3 Burberry suits that were waaaay too small 
Brags: 2 like new Jack Victors that fit perfect (@ $8 a suit)


----------



## drlivingston

I have lots of brags to post. I FINALLY got my main camera back from Nikon after 6 weeks. Now, I can catch up on eBay and brag posts!


----------



## wacolo

First Saturday at the Goodwill was a bit crazy. Almost got to witness a throwdown in the shoe section over...well over nothing it seems. Thankfully cooler heads prevailed.

Beretta shooting shirt.



Dooney & Burke, Unmarked USA, Trafalgar x 2


Smathers & Branson, Unmarked, Orvis USA, VV, Unmarked. And as a continual reminder to check everywhere in the store, all but one of these were found in the womens belts.


----------



## SteelGuy

I've been having a run of J Press lately. Had only found and left behind an orphan or two previously, then almost every time I'm out I find some ... 

Very nice blue flannel suit ...



And a Tuxedo coat ...


And a PURPLE blazer with gold buttons ... actually looks attractive (though I had to promise the clerk I wouldn't wear them with the bright Orvis pants I was buying). (Orvis is the other one I've been tripping over lately, but another post.)



I've seen different J Press labels; all of these are Black. Does that signify anything versus the white ones I've seen previously?

I've got another tweed sport coat and a tie that I haven't photographed yet... will get those up later. Been having fun.

PS. I've been thrifting for a few months, and some of my friends from 'the other site' suggested I should hang out here as my finds in New England naturally run to the traditional, as well as my Ivy history and sensibilities. So hi all!


----------



## wacolo

*Ooooh. So close!*

*And I practically begged them to sell this to me. It would have pretty much completed my xmas shopping.*


----------



## greyflannel

That soccer jacket is actually correct in the language


----------



## wacolo

greyflannel said:


> That soccer jacket is actually correct in the language


Good to know :teacha:. Thanks! I love that they used the "alternate" spelling on the front. Just in case, I guess .


----------



## WillBarrett

Finally found a Hermes tie in the wild. Small pinhole but otherwise in great shape and headed to the Bay tonight.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Finally found a Hermes tie in the wild. Small pinhole but otherwise in great shape and headed to the Bay tonight.


There are two nice JPress sack orphans at the Big Saver in Centerpoint. The pants might show up sooner or later. lol


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> There are two nice JPress sack orphans at the Big Saver in Centerpoint. The pants might show up sooner or later. lol


Sad to see that but I've learned my lesson with orphans.

I did manage to find a nice navy cashmere blazer in what appears to be 40L that will be on the exchange tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Sad to see that but I've learned my lesson with orphans.
> 
> I did manage to find a nice navy cashmere blazer in what appears to be 40L that will be on the exchange tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you buy that nice cotton tartan jacket from Jimmie Hale in Irondale? I contemplated it. It was beautiful.


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw it yesterday - real sharp. My best finds lately have been loads of classical music at the SA on Greensprings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Saw it yesterday - real sharp. My best finds lately have been loads of classical music at the SA on Greensprings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there is one area of thrifting that I completely do NOT understand, it's music. Don't get me wrong. I love music. I'm just not well versed on what is considered collectible or desirable. There is a HUGE market out there for it. I can remember last year when I saw a group of people congregated at the Big Saver in Centerpoint. It looked like one of those old 60s videos when the Beatles were making an appearance. People were jockeying for positions with lots of pushing and shoving. I asked about the commotion. One of the managers told me that a local DJ had donated his entire vintage record collection and they were putting it out on the shelves that day. Absolute mayhem...


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> If there is one area of thrifting that I completely do NOT understand, it's music. Don't get me wrong. I love music. I'm just not well versed on what is considered collectible or desirable. There is a HUGE market out there for it. I can remember last year when I saw a group of people congregated at the Big Saver in Centerpoint. It looked like one of those old 60s videos when the Beatles were making an appearance. People were jockeying for positions with lots of pushing and shoving. I asked about the commotion. One of the managers told me that a local DJ had donated his entire vintage record collection and they were putting it out on the shelves that day. Absolute mayhem...


Oh wow - that would be insane. I've mostly bought stuff for myself - but that would be tempting.


----------



## wacolo

Southwick and H. Oritsky. Both fit right down to the sleeve lengths. The Oritsky might be an orphan but I think it will work well as a SC.



Oxxford tweed Suit. A few loose seams but nothing bad..


And a SteinMart tattersall. Nice heavy material that should work well for fall and winter. Also an unmarked rollneck sweater. Thick and heavy in wool or a blend and probably J Crew.


Blues - A second Oxxford in a black and white houndstooth with a ding on the front and a few stains. Also maybe a dozen classic sweaters with all the trad details. Unfortunately most had the tags removed. Some were still tagged Scotland and England. But no sizes or brands.


----------



## gamma68

^ Nice looking sweater. It reminds me of my wool Guernsey by Le Tricoteur. No roll neck on mine, however.

While in Northern Michigan last weekend I acquired this vintage USA-made Pendleton CPO jacket at a consignment store. Mint condition.


----------



## Odradek

This morning I thrifted a pair of Ede & Ravenscroft black patent evening dress shoes.
What I've been able to find out today, both Edward Green and Cheaney have made patent shoes for Ede & Ravenscroft.


These are marked "Savoy" inside the tongue, and have the number 1689, which I'm guessing is the last.
They look very similar to the EG Carnegie shoe.

Does anyone know this Savoy shoe and if it was made by Edward Green?


----------



## WillBarrett

Grabbed a nice Samuelsohm 3/2 sack suit this morning. Shoulders are padded but otherwise solid. Approx 44L with 36W.

Also grabbed a nice USA-made Neiman-Marcus suit in charcoal pinstripe. 40R with 32x30 trousers. 

Both are going on eBay but if you're interested, shoot me a note.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

*Macarthey's summer weight blazer*

Now that my wife is retired, the best I can do is khakis and found this basic Brown Blazer to wear with an open shirt. 3 Button, single vent , light weight. had to pass on a 100% Cashmere tan Cardigan.


----------



## SteelGuy

Blues ...

The J Press sport coat I got turned out to have holes in the back that I missed. Too bad; I really liked the color/pattern. I was able to return it though, which was OK.





Brag ...

But then I found an English Chrysalis coat that has a weatherproof membrane:



and an HSM Tweed suit ...



And I got a Southwick sport coat that I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been reading this thread...



Good week overall ... Thanks for helping.


----------



## wacolo

SteelGuy said:


> Brag ...
> 
> But then I found an English Chrysalis coat that has a weatherproof membrane:
> 
> and an HSM Tweed suit ...
> 
> Good week overall ... Thanks for helping.


Great finds all around! Love both of these.

Very little to show for quite a few stops today. A single BB USA A&S tie and this Corbin.

And a quick fit pic. LOL Not sure what is going on with my hand :crazy:.

And passed on this curiosity. As early a piece of Purple Label as I have seen. Super wide shoulders, lots of drape, no vent, low buttoning stance, no interior pockets. More or less designed like a womans coat, but buttoned like a mans.


----------



## drlivingston

Finally picked up a few pairs of shoes to try my new Saphir Reptan.

L to R) Crocodile, Sea Turtle, Alligator


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> Finally picked up a few pairs of shoes to try my new Saphir Reptan.
> 
> L to R) Crocodile, Sea Turtle, Alligator


Wow - very neat! Please do let us know how the Saphir works out.


----------



## kendallr88

Anybody come across any flat front chinos 44x32? Looking at Orvis, PRL, Brooks. Also looking to get a couple of PRL, BB, Lands Ends OCBD's, in uni stripe, blue and white. Let me know if you pass any and can proxy for me. I am mobile so I'm quick to respond. 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

The Goodwill had half off the entire store today. They usually save that for the first Saturday of the month. Was able to come away with a recent Southwick sack and a corduroy sc for myself. I love the lining on the cord. There were 3 more Southwicks from the same donor, but all had issues. Also had to leave an Orvis gingham and Brooks chambray sport coats with terrible yellowing around the neck. And a Ben Silver shirt with no size and T-Rex arms.


----------



## Mgoods50

Nowhere near as nice as the things you guys post, but I found myself drawn to this modest trodden SC. The true color is more what I would call a light plum. It's heavily soiled, but without stains or spots . I'm hoping the cleaners can revive it and give a nice press.

Funky iridescent lining ...I couldn't resist trying it on, and it fits like it was tailored for me. I snickered and thought to myself, heck for $4.00, I'll get it cleaned, wear it once and donate it back worst case.

Anyone familiar with the brand? I don't think I have anything special; my expertise lies elsewhere. I have to admit I'm intimidated here. Not used to being the guy with none of the answers.:cold:

https://postimg.org/image/3o5uqacbz/ https://postimg.org/image/4276pvwfj/ https://postimg.org/image/qfexcoxdb/ https://postimg.org/image/8qn6l2lm7/ https://postimg.org/image/s9rrufkdr/

And please excuse the hanger. I do know it's horrible.


----------



## drlivingston

Odd... It seems like a 2-button that someone turned into a 3-button.


----------



## kendallr88

Added 2 additional pairs of BB advantage Chinos, one in the Clark fit and one in the Hudson fit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice morning out there. Found a Huntington wool sport coat with every trad detail you could want - headed for the exchange. Size is around 42 or so. Two BB tweed 3/2 sack jackets also headed to exchange - one is 40L, the other is marked 44XL but I'll get measurements tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Crockett & Jones Islays, 8.5:


----------



## gamma68

A vintage Brooks Brothers Shetland wool sweater (made in Scotland)



A vintage English-made Shetland sweater with saddle shoulders




A vintage Abercrombie & Fitch shirt from the days when the brand was worth a damn.






And a vintage Willis & Geiger Hemingway Jacket, with the company history on an inside label.


----------



## Proclus

Orgetorix said:


> Crockett & Jones Islays, 8.5:


 I hope you didn't nab those from a Lexington store, Org. I just couldn't sleep at night knowing that I went to the wrong one yesterday. Seriously, though, beautiful boots!


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw this nice herringbone Harris Tweed today. Notice a couple of spots - maybe could be dry cleaned? It's 44R - if anyone wants me to proxy for around $25, I'm game. Let me know and I'll swing back tomorrow and grab it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

In addition to the above Harris Tweed, here are two more items I've seen hat I'm happy to proxy. First off is a nice staple lighter tweed from Polo University Club. About 44R. Seems to be in good shape and I'm happy to proxy for a small fee. 



And then there's this - a wild pair of GTH Tartan pants just in time for the holidays! From Lord Jeff - looks to be about 32" with a generous rise and uncuffed. 

If you're interested in either, let me know and we can arrange details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

A weekend estate sale find. A can't seem to find anything online about the maker. Any suggestions for researching a vintage straw boater hat?


----------



## kendallr88

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Scored this really nice BB 65%- 35% Silk/Cotton blend tie. The texture is nice, does anyone know what type of weave this is?

I may be willing to part with it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel

Blue - travelling for work in Seattle and stopped by GW at lunch. Awesome brownish pinstripe Samuelsohn jacke in my size. No pants to be found. Arghhhhh!


----------



## drlivingston

vpkozel said:


> Blue - travelling for work in Seattle and stopped by GW at lunch. Awesome brownish pinstripe Samuelsohn jacke in my size. No pants to be found. Arghhhhh!


For what it is worth, I will be listing lots of Sammy suits in the near future (when I actually start listing again) :hidden:


----------



## ran23

Silk knit ties: Navy and tan horizontal stripe and solid Grey. Nice additions.


----------



## WillBarrett

Ran across a cool Norman Hilton tweed sack - it's a 42 R or L - happy to proxy for a small fee if anyone is game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

A few good interesting finds I managed to get out of the Goodwill first Saturday sale. BB Clark x 2 and a mildly slubby stripe tie. Also an unmarked USA nautical belt. The Baracuta is my size but DB's are not my cup of tea. Still I could not leave it. 

Blues - A recent cashmere windowpane HF with oh so many holes. Also a slew of super clean Peter Millar shirts that were too expensive.


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a nice USA-made tweed jacket in 39/40R coming later tonight but I have access to SEVERAL pair of BB advantage chinos in Clark fit - flat front 33/29 with no cuffs. Mostly sort of cream colored with a couple of khakis.

If anyone is interested in a proxy situation, please shoot me a note ASAP and we can work out some details.


Thanks!


----------



## WillBarrett

Bump on this - happy to work an arrangement if anyone needs these khakis.



WillBarrett said:


> Got a nice USA-made tweed jacket in 39/40R coming later tonight but I have access to SEVERAL pair of BB advantage chinos in Clark fit - flat front 33/29 with no cuffs. Mostly sort of cream colored with a couple of khakis.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a proxy situation, please shoot me a note ASAP and we can work out some details.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIer

WillBarrett said:


> Bump on this - happy to work an arrangement if anyone needs these khakis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will,

Check your PM.

LIer


----------



## WillBarrett

Updating a previous post:

I have access to SEVERAL pair of BB advantage chinos in Hudson fit - flat with no cuffs. Mostly sort of cream colored with a couple of khakis.

If anyone is interested in a proxy situation, please shoot me a note ASAP and we can work out some details.


----------



## wacolo

Ike Behar USA, Gitman, Custom Gambert



Viyella, Scott Barber, BB



Bills, J. Crew wool tartan, Liberty 


Corbin Sack


BB Sack


Southwick Sack


----------



## WillBarrett

Unreal haul. Well done. 

My grandmother lives up the road in Cleveland - about time to visit her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Just opened a Joseph Abboud slim fit herringbone dress shirt. surprise, I fit their slim fit. a quick wash and iron, and I will be happy. ebay


----------



## wacolo

WillBarrett said:


> Unreal haul. Well done.
> 
> My grandmother lives up the road in Cleveland - about time to visit her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I haven't hit Cleveland in quite a while, though I always had good luck there.


----------



## WillBarrett

Vintage REI 65/35 jacket and waxed cotton vest. Yassssss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swifterthanu

AE Nassau's in cocoa brown 13AAA (they fit me, 10.5 D) for $9.99; Stafford brown blazer 42R NWT ($195) for $14.99


----------



## wacolo

Swifterthanu said:


> AE Nassau's in cocoa brown 13AAA (they fit me, 10.5 D) for $9.99; Stafford brown blazer 42R NWT ($195) for $14.99


First, welcome to the thread and board!. Second, are you* sure *those AE's fit you? Do your toes even make it into the toe box?


----------



## Proclus

Just found a pair of Alden LHS in good shape and just my size. Also, found a NWT pair of Byford OTC wool argyle socks to go with them. All in all, a good thrifting day.


----------



## drlivingston

I had one of my better days in the stores.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I had one of my better days in the stores.


I dropped in two and wasn't impressed with much....but I've been hot and cold lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

I only went to two as well. Struck out at Jimmie Hale but scored a TON at America's Thrift in Roebuck. I picked up 66 ties. Most of them were recent Brooks Brothers. But, there were several Drakes, Charvet, Thomas Pink, and Gianni Versace in the mix. NWT Hackett and Zanella unicorn pants, NWT J Crew Ludlow tweed jacket, Akris coat for SWMBO, Alden for BB shell LHS, 4 pairs of Santoni loafers, holiday cords (not my size... :mad2, 2 Sammy suits, NWT Corneliani mainline suit, Ben Silver suit, Drakes Waterfowl camo jacket, Tory Burch ladies jacket, Bean boots (finally in my size), authentic vintage USN peacoat (anyone wear a 32R), Valstar sportcoat, and so on and so forth...


----------



## WillBarrett

Incredible - I was actually in there but it was before 9 am. Pretty sure none of that was out. Need to start checking at lunch instead of early morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Helloooooooo Brooks Brothers Saxon wool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

WillBarrett said:


> Helloooooooo Brooks Brothers Saxon wool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple of suits in Saxxon Wool and they are super nice. Em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

kendallr88 said:


> I have a couple of suits in Saxxon Wool and they are super nice. Em
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one will be up for sale asap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> I only went to two as well. Struck out at Jimmie Hale but scored a TON at America's Thrift in Roebuck. I picked up 66 ties. Most of them were recent Brooks Brothers. But, there were several Drakes, Charvet, Thomas Pink, and Gianni Versace in the mix. NWT Hackett and Zanella unicorn pants, NWT J Crew Ludlow tweed jacket, Akris coat for SWMBO, Alden for BB shell LHS, 4 pairs of Santoni loafers, holiday cords (not my size... :mad2, 2 Sammy suits, NWT Corneliani mainline suit, Ben Silver suit, Drakes Waterfowl camo jacket, Tory Burch ladies jacket, Bean boots (finally in my size), authentic vintage USN peacoat (anyone wear a 32R), Valstar sportcoat, and so on and so forth...


That's quite a haul. What is your eBay store? How long until that stuff makes it onto there?


----------



## drlivingston

FLMike said:


> That's quite a haul. What is your eBay store? How long until that stuff makes it onto there?


It will be quite a while lol.


----------



## kendallr88

WillBarrett said:


> This one will be up for sale asap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


48L-50L?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Didn't buy it, yet, but I've found a vintage evening tailcoat suit (white tie).
Excellent condition and I've tried on the jacket which seems to fit me well.

Just can't think of any occasion where I would be able to wear it.
I wear black tie about twice a year.
Still tempted go back and get it.


----------



## ruvort

Odradek said:


> Didn't buy it, yet, but I've found a vintage evening tailcoat suit (white tie).
> Excellent condition and I've tried on the jacket which seems to fit me well.
> 
> Just can't think of any occasion where I would be able to wear it.
> I wear black tie about twice a year.
> Still tempted go back and get it.


What size was it, appropriately?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

kendallr88 said:


> 48L-50L?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no - thinking more in line with a 42S or 42R. But it's going on the exchange today or tomorrow, along with a HT sport coat and a black watch scarf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

I had a dream last night that I had my first half-decent tie haul in a while. I'm not saying I'm psychic, but.....Also the fact that I am dreaming about thrifting is probably not good.

Yale Co-op x 2, 100% wool, Bevilacqua 70/30 wool and silk made in Italy, Gap 55/45 wool and cotton.


The Scotch House wool, BB Makers, Tyrwhitt, Bert Pulitzer ducks, 


Madderesque Coach, nautical pink Briar, Press Burlington Knot, Recent Zegna


Bills M2 and Dooney and Burke 


Southwick silk or blend sack. It has a lot of green in it in real life.



Murray Hill Collection for B. Altman. A couple of spots, but too cool to leave.



My first decent pair of denim in forever. 3Sixteen and unworn the best I can tell.


The Pendleton fabric I had been watching finally was marked down to a reasonable price.


And of course, this guy....


I passed on a couple of USA Huntington ppbd and a Sulka tie with big stain. Also several Made in Italy YSL ties that were super clean, but not Rive Gauche. Came across a recent Southwick orphan with a great red lining but could not find the trou. Also a licensed KFS for Barneys that was probably from the 80's.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

*Thomas Pink , Brooks Brother, Charles Thrwhitt, PLR, John Lobb,A.testoni, Gravati Loafers, AE*

Few Finds. All available

Group Shirts


Thomas Pink French Cuff 16


Thomas Pink French Cuff 15.5



Charles Trywhitt Sz 15.5


PRL Tie




JM Aristocraft Sz 12






John Lobb




Gravati Handmade Loafer Sz 10.5W







Coach Purse









Cheaney England Tassel Loafers Sz 9





Brooks Brothers made in Canada Size 38x30



BB Chino Sz 34x30



A.testoni Monk Sz 10M




AE Clifton Sz 11


----------



## SteelGuy

Finding all sorts of random things whenever I get to the thrifts ... but did find a few noteworthy classics recently ...

Burberry's vintage sport coat; quite good looking actually




A vintage Orvis Loden coat made in England ... came with a recent nip of spiced rum as well



A pair of Church's cap toes ... sitting behind the counter. I've asked 10 or 20 times, and it's always overpriced Cole Haan or thin recent J&M; finally the good stuff.



Also some BB pebble grain by AE came in from e-Thrift ...



Blues ... Finding out that the Orvis Brisbane Moss cords were mistreated in the past -- and bled orange from the leather into the lining:


----------



## wacolo

Here is the extent of my Black Friday madness
Torino silk braces, Stafford 55/45 wool cotton, random slubby silk, and Trafalgar Ltd Edt. The shop had 2 more pair of the ltd but all had condition issues .


----------



## gamma68

I'm ready for the holidays with this pick up:


----------



## drlivingston

Black Friday was good to me at the thrift stores... I even received an early Christmas present from AE.


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now that is customer focus, as it should be. It just can't get any better than that!


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


>


^^^^^
A very nice gesture indeed, Doc!

Found a great Oritsky sack today. Half-lined, summer weight and super clean. Also a Stanford U. emblematic.

And amazingly the big Goodwill near me seems to have dropped their prices across the board by about 1/4. And today the store was 25% off. Scott Barber, Beretta, and a VV belt. Anyone recognize the logo?
[/url]


----------



## WillBarrett

Davidson U?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

I am going to try to post some "brag" photos today. It's been waaaay too long. I can't let you guys have all the fun.


----------



## greyflannel

The belt is from Denison


----------



## wacolo

greyflannel said:


> The belt is from Denison


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> I'm ready for the holidays with this pick up:


Cool.
Sadly, there's no way one would ever get to wear such a waistcoat here in Britain.

I'm going to be pushing the boat out with my Black Watch Harvard Coop jacket at Christmas, if I get it altered in time.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a nice Patagonia jacket that is already up on eBay, and a J.Press pinpoint for myself. Neck is a little small, though - thoughts on how to stretch?


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Found a nice Patagonia jacket that is already up on eBay, and a J.Press pinpoint for myself. Neck is a little small, though - thoughts on how to stretch?


What is a link to your eBay offerings?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> What is a link to your eBay offerings?


https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Couple of items posted that I need to delete from the exchange as they haven't sold and I finally uploaded them within the last few days.


----------



## WillBarrett

Also - if anyone is in need of a nice vintage charcoal overcoat, let me know - may have one in the 42-44 range.


----------



## WillBarrett

Not much happening this morning but did find a nice Lands End Shetland - made in the U.K. Should fit but if it's too small it'll be on the exchange tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

L-R: Lord & Taylor cotton madras (India), spouting whales by "Paddle," Easter Eggs by Chippmunk (out of season, but who could resist?), J.S. Blank silk repp for Bonwit Teller (I had forgotten all about BT until picking up this tie).


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice Corbin 3/2 sack in a nice fall/winter plaid. Imported, alas, but hard to resist.

Couple of pair of BB flat front Hudson advantage chinos.

Missed out on a nice Alligator wool overcoat - real bummer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Bally Scribe with the trees thrown in for free.

The last of the Pendleton fabric finally was marked down again.
[/url]

BB USA Saxxon

Thomas Pink Ireland, Faconnable USA (Gitman)
https://postimage.org

Nike Dri Fit Golf Pants, Rooster Repp and older BB

And I passed on the only Opossum emblematic I have ever seen....


----------



## Waxed Cotton

wacolo said:


> Bally Scribe with the trees thrown in for free.
> 
> The last of the Pendleton fabric finally was marked down again.
> [/url]
> 
> BB USA Saxxon
> 
> Thomas Pink Ireland, Faconnable USA (Gitman)
> https://postimage.orgimage upload free
> 
> Nike Dri Fit Golf Pants, Rooster Repp and older BB
> 
> And I passed on the only Opossum emblematic I have ever seen....


That Pendleton fabric is quite a score! What do you have planned for it?


----------



## wacolo

Waxed Cotton said:


> That Pendleton fabric is quite a score! What do you have planned for it?


I am not sure as of yet. Perhaps some bow ties or pocket squares, though some of it does lean to the heftier side.


----------



## fred johnson

Major Blue, BB Makers 3 button 3 patch pocket blazer; a true grail.. one size too small. In my neck of the woods blazers from BB and JP turn up fairly often but I have yet to get one in my size.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Found a new looking Tilley Endurables winter "wool tec" hat in a size that fits me. First time ever I saw a Tilley hat in a thrift store.


----------



## SteelGuy

fred johnson said:


> Major Blue, BB Makers 3 button 3 patch pocket blazer; a true grail.. one size too small. In my neck of the woods blazers from BB and JP turn up fairly often but I have yet to get one in my size.


I found this one today, in about a 43L (it's untagged). Vintage BB Golden Fleece, 3 roll 2. I never find what I'm looking for, always find something new to me.

Also got a perfect vintage Christmas sweater, for someone who's XXL ...

And picked up a 50s Abercrombie& Fitch down vest by S. E. Woods in Quebec ...

None fit me of course ... will go up for sale on that site tomorrow likely.

But the blues ... Found a Barrie Shell Cordovan shoe, in very good condition. Couldn't find it's match for the life of me. Tried to buy it, but they wouldn't sell it. Went back the next day and it's gone apparently, off to the outlet store. Aargh!


----------



## drlivingston

Hey Will Barrett, I thought of you when I grabbed this...


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Hey Will Barrett, I thought of you when I grabbed this...


Awesome! I love it!


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Awesome! I love it!


What size belt do you typically wear?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> What size belt do you typically wear?


Typically I'm around a 36.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Typically I'm around a 36.


Yep, this one would be a bit snug. lol


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> Yep, this one would be a bit snug. lol


What's the size doc? My son, a senior in HS, is seriously considering UA. He was offered their Presidential Scholarship, which pays full out-of-state tuition, so it's a very real possibility. I think he would love the belt.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Congratulations to your son for such a significant academic achievement. You must be justifiably proud of his past effort(s) and looking forward to his continued academic success. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reuben

FLMike said:


> What's the size doc? My son, a senior in HS, is seriously considering UA. He was offered their Presidential Scholarship, which pays full out-of-state tuition, so it's a very real possibility. I think he would love the belt.


If he isn't already, he should put some real consideration into applying for UGA's Foundation Fellowship too.


----------



## WillBarrett

Mike - huge congrats to your son. I loved my time at UA - earned a BA and MA there. UGA is a fine institution, as well. He can't go wrong. I'm happy to provide more information about Tuscaloosa or even to show y'all around some time.

Doc - too bad! Roebuck has a few good sport coats you might want to check today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Thanks guys. We are proud of him. He visited a handful of schools in the southeast, and while he came away liking most of them (including Athens, Reuben), he was most impressed by his visit to Bama. He and my wife were both blown away by the campus, and of course having tuition fully paid doesn't hurt either. He has narrowed it down to UA and FSU, the latter being where my wife and I went (and met). He's been accepted to the honors program at FSU as well, and that may well be his ultimate choice given the familiarity (he's grown up going to football games in Tallahassee and already has friends who attend) and closer proximity to home. It's nice to have some good options, either way.


----------



## wacolo

Older A&F 60/40 wool cotton and Made in USA Viyella
[/url]

Staple PRL OCBD and my first piece or Arc'teryx.

Left a recent Brioni DB orphan I could not reunite as well as a slew of Peter Millar and Scott Barber I was just not feeling.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

wacolo said:


> Older A&F 60/40 wool cotton and Made in USA Viyella
> [/url]
> 
> Staple PRL OCBD and my first piece or Arc'teryx.
> 
> Left a recent Brioni DB orphan I could not reunite as well as a slew of Peter Millar and Scott Barber I was just not feeling.


That Viyella is SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## Odradek

I passed on this jacket.

Who comes up with these names?


----------



## Odradek

Just home, this time with a nice pair of Crockett & Jones suede penny loafers, UK Size 12E.

The model name is "Bremner", but I can't find it on the C&J website, or on AAAC, or on Styleforum.

Anyone every hear the name?


Also in the same shop was a Canali 3 piece morning dress suit, but I left it on the rail.
Not cheap, but I might go back, although I don't really have the storage room for any more suits to flip.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Odradek said:


> Just home, this time with a nice pair of Crockett & Jones suede penny loafers, UK Size 12E.
> 
> The model name is "Bremner", but I can't find it on the C&J website, or on AAAC, or on Styleforum.
> 
> Anyone every hear the name?


https://promotions.armenak.fr/acheter-mocassins+crockett+jones+bremner+en+nubuck+marron-1250.html


----------



## Odradek

Fraser Tartan said:


> https://promotions.armenak.fr/acheter-mocassins+crockett+jones+bremner+en+nubuck+marron-1250.html


Many thanks


----------



## Odradek

Same shop, a day later, and I've got a pair of Edward Green 'Chelsea', black cap toes, on the 202 last.
With EG shoe trees.

One question, for any Edward Green experts: The size is marked as 12/12.5.
Is this normal for EG?
To have two sizes marked?
Is the fit between the two somehow?


----------



## Orgetorix

12 in US sizing, 12.5 in UK sizing. 

And congratulations! EGs are grail-level thrift finds.


----------



## fred johnson

SteelGuy said:


> I found this one today, in about a 43L (it's untagged). Vintage BB Golden Fleece, 3 roll 2. I never find what I'm looking for, always find something new to me.
> 
> Also got a perfect vintage Christmas sweater, for someone who's XXL ...
> 
> And picked up a 50s Abercrombie& Fitch down vest by S. E. Woods in Quebec ...
> 
> None fit me of course ... will go up for sale on that site tomorrow likely.
> 
> But the blues ... Found a Barrie Shell Cordovan shoe, in very good condition. Couldn't find it's match for the life of me. Tried to buy it, but they wouldn't sell it. Went back the next day and it's gone apparently, off to the outlet store. Aargh!


Nice Haul.. for some reason I take a 44L in a sack blazer but my other jackets are 42L.. go figure.


----------



## Orgetorix

fred johnson said:


> Nice Haul.. for some reason I take a 44L in a sack blazer but my other jackets are 42L.. go figure.


Sacks from the Trad heyday were typically cut with little or no drape, no extra room in the chest. Modern darted jackets usually have 2" or so more room in the chest than a vintage sack of the same size.


----------



## Patrick06790

Odradek said:


> I passed on this jacket.
> 
> Who comes up with these names?
> 
> View attachment 16753


That's up there with "Herpes" and "Eczema."

And for the youth market, "Jock Itch" and "Athlete's Foot."


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> I passed on this jacket.
> 
> Who comes up with these names?
> 
> View attachment 16753


Bad name but proven resale value.


----------



## WillBarrett

Cross-posted in the Exchange but....

Anyone interest in a PRL triple patch, 3/2 sack seersucker jacket in 42R? Happy to proxy for a reasonable profit with shipping included. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

My latest eBay find.

J. Press "Pressidential" Southwick-made houndstooth 3/2 sack. I really like the colors of the cloth. As long as the seller measured accurately, all I'll need to do is have the sleeves taken in.


----------



## FLMike

rmpmcdermott said:


> My latest eBay find.
> 
> J. Press "Pressidential" Southwick-made houndstooth 3/2 sack. I really like the colors of the cloth. As long as the seller measured accurately, all I'll need to do is have the sleeves taken in.


Nice find. I have a Press sack in a similar color scheme.


----------



## wacolo

Trying to get some Xmas shopping done, wound up in a thrift store somehow :rolleyes2:.

Older Bill Blass messenger bag. Thick cowhide and just a bit of patina. Also an unused Levys guitar strap for myself. This one to be exact. It was $1 and tagged as a womans belt.

Older Allen Collins whale cords and a PRL unstructured seersucker SC.

Burberry and VV polos

Also picked up a slew of recent non-Trad ties which I won't bother you with. I passed on a Royal Highnies PJ top which I am starting to regret, but ah well. If it is still there on first Saturday I will grab it. Also the GW near me has finally set up a "Name Brand" rack. A Scott Barber linen shirt was $25 some PRL was $15 and so on. Oddly they left quite a bit of similar brands on the racks at regular prices :icon_scratch:.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Also the GW near me has finally set up a "Name Brand" rack. Oddly they left quite a bit of similar brands on the racks at regular prices :icon_scratch:.


I have shopped at Goodwill stores in multiple states. The "Name Brand" racks always reflect the demographic of the store. Most name brand racks are full of Stacy Adams, Fubu, Steve Harvey, and Timberland. The only common denominator among all of the stores is Polo. It seems to be the benchmark brand of higher price. It is not uncommon to find Polo priced significantly higher than Brunello Cucinelli and Maison Margiela. The one instance that really stands out in my mind is when I found two RLPL shirts that were priced 1/2 of what they were charging for run of the mill Polo woven shirts. I inquired about the discrepancy to one of the ladies that I knew who worked there. Her answer was simple, "If they don't have a horse on front, they are priced low."


----------



## The Archduke

I apologize, as I'm sure this has been asked before, but does anyone know of any good thrift stores for the trad-lover in Chicago?


----------



## WillBarrett

This morning I visited a store that just hasn't produced much for me lately, other than the odd random shirt (which is no small thing, but still). I found a Lewis Creek waxed cotton jacket, made in Scotland in a black watch pattern. Needs a new coat of wax, probably, but otherwise in fantastic shape.

I'll likely put it on eBay but if anyone is interested, shoot me a note for pictures, prices, etc.


----------



## Woofa

Very cool find and fun looking up what it was.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Some other recent stuff.



















































Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^
Great finds on all accounts woofa. I have seen a few Stetson shoes over the years, but never in shell!


----------



## Woofa

Actually they are not shell although I thought so at first. Just a beautiful, thick brown leather.


----------



## wacolo

PRL for me, Scott Barber and some BB Clark cords.


Peter Millar cashmere and an older BB bow.


Probably my favorite piece. Jimmy Hourihan donegal waistcoat . Sized as a medium but looks big.


For a couple of bucks this Boyds bear had too much swag to leave.


And this for myself. Limited edition, signed and numbered. It was $5 and is in great shape.


Also a Sferra quilted coverlet. I think retail on these is up there but I was easily at maybe 2% of that. It is very substantial and in great shape.


I passed on a nice older Southwick sack suit which was was split up. Next week is half off so I will grab it if it is still there.


----------



## marinephil

Blues:
-A J Press peak lapel tuxedo, in my size and the coat fit great, but the pants weren't on the hanger. The tag said "2 pc", so I know it went out on the rack with pants. Turns out this thrift store had about 40 tux jackets on one rack, and then all the matching pants hanging on another rack...most of the pants weren't marked with a label inside, so I spent about half an hour trying to find the correct shade of black wool. I even went back again the next day to try again. After a while, I was pretty sure my eyes were playing tricks on me so I just gave up.
-A Brooks Bros tan poplin suit (you know the one...) 3/2, patch pockets, no darts, had relatively recent labels inside so maybe 10-15 years old, great condition. (As an aside, when did Brooks stop selling the 3-button sack poplin suit?) Only problem was it was a regular instead of a long, and the sleeves looked comically short on me. I'd have bought it to flip but this was at a pretty pricey consignment shop and have lucked out in the past trying to sell coats and suits on ebay.

Brags:
-Robert Talbott "Santa playing golf" club tie, a BB "Seal balancing ball on his nose" tie, a pink BB OCBD, a vintage Burberry's trench coat


----------



## PaultheSwede

Odradek said:


> I passed on this jacket.
> 
> Who comes up with these names?
> 
> View attachment 16753


I'm sad to say a fellow Swede. It's a Swedish brand that mainly sell Jeans


----------



## fred johnson

Another blue today:. Another Brooks blazer, 3 patch, undarted, excellent condition, another grail not in my size. This is getting to be a habit..


----------



## drlivingston

I recently returned from my holiday thrift-cation up the east coast. One could easily make a living just listing finds from thrift stores in Pittsburgh, PA. Plus, the people up there are incredibly polite. I was amazed (and it is such a stark contrast from Philadelphia). I picked up stuff in Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Virginia, Kentucky, North Carolina, Georgia, and Tennessee. The only city that I struck out in is (Wacolo would guess this in a second) Knoxville, TN. That place is a barren wasteland in terms of quality thrifting. Needless to say, I filled up every available square inch of the rented minivan with thrifted loot. :happy:


----------



## wacolo

I made a short run through Knoxville last year. Maybe a half-dozen stops and came away with a two ties, which I did not need :angry:. So here are a few leftovers from Saturday. I seriously need to go on the wagon. 

A recent, rather dandified Gitman and a tie that I really love.


A pair of Levis Made and Crafted cords. Normally don't bother with these but they were $2.25, clean, and Made in USA.


And some PRL reds and cords.


----------



## Gosport

Been lurking this forum for a while and thrift semi-regularly, but here in southeastern VA I am lucky to come away with much of anything, let alone quality trad items.

A couple of days ago, however, I scored a pair of Alden 684 shells (full strap loafer) in pretty good shape. Unfortunately not my size (they are 10.5, I wear 13), but I plan to clean them up over the weekend and I am thinking of posting to the exchange. I am still considering eBay, but this forum seems like it could be less of a hassle and more folks here will truly appreciate them.


----------



## Orgetorix

Blues: Ralph Lauren Purple Label DB suit coat that was orphaned of its trousers and slightly moth-nibbled.

Brag: Crockett & Jones Snowdon boots, UK 7.5 E.


----------



## drlivingston

Those are some handsome boots, Org! Too small for either of us, but you should definitely see a very nice return on your investment. Those have the Veldtschoon(sic) construction, right?


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice Southwick 3/2 sack in silk blend - 44L which is far to big for me but might work for one of y'all. Happy to go back for it when this weather subsides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Well the blizzard of 2017 shut down the 'noog this morning. For a full 45 minutes this morning I was literally the only person in Americas Thrift, save for the employees. Several stops later I had some good fodder, and some interesting passes. Also it was first Saturday at the GW so large chunks of this were half off.

Scott Barber, USA Talbott FC, PRL OCBD Green Stripe custom fit, PRL Whitfield (two patch and flap as well as suede elbow patches)

Cashmere polo for me, and perhaps unworn wool Sir Pendleton.

Barbour zip cardigan

Beretta made in Italy shooting vest

This Gitman with Albini cotton was free from the same store I got the Beretta from. There was a spot on the back of one of the sleeves and the nice lady who rang me up said I could have it. Will see if I can get it clean, but who knows.

XMI Platinum, Ike Behar, no name silk paisley, Trafalgar Football

And lastly, an E-thrift for myself, C&J for Polo. Always wanted some two-eyelet derbys and these should do nicely. Probably 15% of retail, but close enough. 
*

Non-Trad Spoilered*



Spoiler



And to get in on the Lo Head thing some Made in USA shorts

An odd but nice unlined Wool Cashmere jacket for Bernini. Made in France.

I know it is hard to believe but I passed on this pair of International Male red leather pants.

And a truly strange custom Oxxford. Appeared to be about a 56 XL. It came down to my knees, but was clearly an orphan. Fairly recent, no internal Oxxford tag and a fly front. Give the customer what they want I suppose.



I left behind a USA Patagonia jacket for $15. Solid but a 1/4" spot on the back I was not sure would come out. Also left a boys North Face Denali for $10. And two Codet of Canada (never heard of them) super heavy wool shirt jackets. They appeared to be unworn but one had a couple of nibbles.


----------



## ran23

It is great to be standing in your favorite consignment store and a customer comes up with your Columbia outside ski jacket and buys it.


----------



## wacolo

If you have not been hitting the stores, get out there!! The tax season donations are starting to hit the floor.

Zegna ivory formal shirt, BB Polo, Bills BD

PRL x 3

Viyella, PRL

REI made in USA Thaw jacket.

PRL Pheasant chinos

*
Spoilered for lack of tradliness.*



Spoiler



NWT Skeetsucker

Loudmouth, Really yellow linen RLPL, NWT Prada, Luciano Barbera Linen. I am sure all but the Loudmouth came from the same donor. It is possible they were donated by an alteration shop. They do not appear to have been worn and all had hang tags specifying the inseam length.


----------



## Dmontez

wacolo said:


> If you have not been hitting the stores, get out there!! The tax season donations are starting to hit the floor.
> 
> Zegna ivory formal shirt, BB Polo, Bills BD
> 
> PRL x 3
> 
> Viyella, PRL
> 
> REI made in USA Thaw jacket.
> 
> PRL Pheasant chinos
> 
> *
> Spoilered for lack of tradliness.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Skeetsucker
> 
> Loudmouth, Really yellow linen RLPL, NWT Prada, Luciano Barbera Linen. I am all but the Loudmouth came from the same donor. It is possible they were donated by an alteration shop. They do not appear to have been worn and all had hang tags specifying the inseam length.


whats the size on the barbera linen?


----------



## drlivingston

Wacolo is right about the tax season donations hitting the floor. I just thrifted 90+ great ties and only hit two stores. :siesta:


----------



## wacolo

And one late addition...


----------



## WillBarrett

My one stop today was a total bust - hoping for good things next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Haven't been thrifting or posting much lately--stores have been bad for months although an uptick last few outings. Will be some listings soon. For me today, 3 nice LE rugby shirts plus a great Tricots Saint James cardigan


----------



## gamma68

Wacolo and DrLivingston are correct. The late December donation goodies are hitting the thirft sales floors now.

I've picked up my share of Trad items, but wanted to share this non-Trad jacket I acquired today for a _song _(particularly since we're on the cusp of a certain political event):


----------



## WillBarrett

Those LE rugby shirts are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Gamma, love the GB inauguration jacket. Any indication on the inside of who was the original owner? 
By the way, if any of guys do eBay, don't make the same mistake that I did and leave Trump ties on the racks. They are doing surprisingly well on the secondary market.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Gamma, love the GB inauguration jacket. Any indication on the inside of who was the original owner?
> By the way, if any of guys do eBay, don't make the same mistake that I did and leave Trump ties on the racks. They are doing surprisingly well on the secondary market.


Thanks, DrL. There is no indication of the original owner, unfortunately.

After some online research, I learned the company produced 280 of these jackets for that Inauguration. Apparently, Bill Clinton loved one he received earlier from Golden Bear, which is how the company came to make them for the Inauguration concert.


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> Wacolo and DrLivingston are correct. The late December donation goodies are hitting the thirft sales floors now.
> 
> I've picked up my share of Trad items, but wanted to share this non-Trad jacket I acquired today for a _song _(particularly since we're on the cusp of a certain political event):


Gamma68, what an incredible find! Unique and timely, as well. Very well done, sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## WillBarrett

A few solid pick ups over lunch, all of which will hit the Exchange tonight.

Bill's s/s seersucker shirt in yellow gingham 
Brooks Brothers wool pants in brown - flat front
Older red label JAB 3/2 sack in cream Plaid - feels like a silk blend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Pretty slow out there today. Lots of middling pieces but very little that I had not seen already.

Silk knit by Nicky, Ferragamo and a Gustin OCBD.

A couple of waistcoats. The olive flannel is probably an orphan, but will work well enough.

VV polo and pink USA Bills M2.
https://postimage.org


----------



## Orgetorix

One of the coolest things I've thrifted: ca. 1912 smoking jacket made of double-faced wool with silk frogging.












Spoiler


----------



## Proclus

^ Very cool


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> One of the coolest things I've thrifted: ca. 1912 smoking jacket made of double-faced wool with silk frogging.


Wow! That thing is awesome! Great score, Org...


----------



## wacolo

Orgetorix said:


> One of the coolest things I've thrifted: ca. 1912 smoking jacket made of double-faced wool with silk frogging.


This is why we thrift. Great find!


----------



## Ensiferous

What an interesting find. It appears to be of museum quality.



Orgetorix said:


> One of the coolest things I've thrifted: ca. 1912 smoking jacket made of double-faced wool with silk frogging.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


>


A thrift find of the first order. I'm always amazed at the things that turn up!


----------



## Clintotron

Beautiful blue LRL I found for a base to display my handmade feather pocket squares. It's MUCH more blue than it appears in the many pictures I tried. The rest of these are for the same purpose. Apparently, the only people in my area my size, and with good taste, either don't exist or enjoy/hoard their clothing. Haha








Nice Stafford jacket

Express tie








Britches of Georgetown tie








"Original Tiroler Loden" Lands End (100% lambs wool outer)








Robinson's of California cord jacket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterc

Polo Blue Label heavy flannel 3/2 blazer with patch, flapped pockets, deep center vent and 4" lapels. USA made with a "The Men's Store Bloomingdales" label inside as well as the Polo Ralph Lauren label. VERY cool.


----------



## wacolo

Was not feeling it today, but went out anyhow. Grabbed yet another pair of pink trou, this time PRL. A random pocket square, some NWT Orvis cords. The only thing worth really mentioning is this $35 Karastan wool rug. 12x12 with some patina and wear, but pretty awesome all the same. Too big for this room so I will have to swap it for the one in the den. And wouldn't you know it . I just bought a generic rug for just this spot and find this less than a week later :fool:


----------



## CMDC

Two nice Lord Jeff Shetlands in like new condition.


----------



## drlivingston

Yesterday, I picked up a pair of made in Bangladesh Bill's Khakis and a made in China JPress tie. Yep... the times they are a changin'.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Yesterday, I picked up a pair of made in Bangladesh Bill's Khakis and a made in China JPress tie. Yep... the times they are a changin'.


that begs the question, why'd you pick them up?


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> that begs the question, why'd you pick them up?


I "picked up" the Bill's pants but promptly put them back down. However, I purchased the JPress x Urban Outfitters collaboration tie for $1.99. Why? While I would never wear it, I am not opposed to listing it and taking hipster money.


----------



## drlivingston

A few recent acquisitions...


----------



## wacolo

REI x 3. Never found a single piece and this makes 4 within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fraser Tartan




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, a board game for our times! LOL.


----------



## Woofa

I can no longer post pics using photobucket. Something was updated and now I cannot copy. Anyone know why or how to fix? I have been neglecting my thrift finds.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> I can no longer post pics using photobucket. Something was updated and now I cannot copy. Anyone know why or how to fix? I have been neglecting my thrift finds.


----------



## drlivingston

I don't know, Woofa. I just did a test picture from my (non-premium) Photobucket account and it worked like normal. Did you change a setting?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The thrift gods were smiling on me today. For budget reasons I left 2 BB sweaters (both a bit too large) and 3 Viyella shirts on the racks. I came home with a dress shirt (nothing to write home about, Joseph & Feiss) but it looks new and the following Aldens. As an added bonus, they're my size).


----------



## drlivingston

^^^Nice find on the Aldens! Those should clean up nicely.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

drlivingston said:


> ^^^Nice find on the Aldens! Those should clean up nicely.


They actually did DRL! I started out with Lexol (thanks to Cellochris who sent me goodly samples of Lexol and Venitian shoe cream) and followed with what I had on hand in a very similar color (Kiwi paste wax). I shoe treed them too. I'll probably re-apply paste wax tomorrow.

The previous owner likely never used shoe trees and I would venture that he never bothered to polish them up either.


----------



## wacolo

Ties and such....
60/40 Wool and SIlk


Madras


The English Hatter cap Made in Belgium, 70/30 Silk Wool, hand blocked challis


hand blocked challis and TNF polartec scarf 


Petronius, Brioni, NWT Altea



Ledbury, Orian for Beams


BBBF


Deadstock Gap lambswool cardigan vest. I must admit this was one of my favorite finds today.



Murrays USA reds


Sid Mashburb.


RRL USA 



skinny RRL USA


PRL $3 each and I prefer wool socks,


And I have been looking for a single breasted peak.


56"x72" and 100% cashmere. Made for Varlartis Bank in Liechtenstein.


----------



## Clintotron

wacolo said:


> Ties and such....
> 60/40 Wool and SIlk
> 
> Madras
> 
> The English Hatter cap Made in Belgium, 70/30 Silk Wool, hand blocked challis
> 
> hand blocked challis and TNF polartec scarf
> 
> Petronius, Brioni, NWT Altea
> 
> Ledbury, Orian for Beams
> 
> BBBF
> 
> Deadstock Gap lambswool cardigan vest. I must admit this was one of my favorite finds today.
> 
> Murrays USA reds
> 
> Sid Mashburb.
> 
> RRL USA
> 
> skinny RRL USA
> 
> PRL $3 each and I prefer wool socks,
> 
> And I have been looking for a single breasted peak.
> 
> 56"x72" and 100% cashmere. Made for Varlartis Bank in Liechtenstein.


Sweet lord...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ran23

My first pair of black shoes to wear, Bostonian Black Cap Toes from the bay.


----------



## drlivingston

ran23 said:


> My first pair of black shoes to wear, Bostonian Black Cap Toes from the bay.


Pictures complete the transaction.


----------



## wacolo

A quiet weekend for sure. Made a couple of stops but mostly doing some early spring cleaning around the house. 

RT "Italian Heavy Madder", Briar, Briar 80/20 Wool Silk


Lacosteseses.


VV, VV, BB


I ignore most of the Thomas Pink I find these days, but this one was clean, made in Ireland, and has convertible cuffs.


Huntington. Patch pockets, sack, swelled edges, lap seams, good shoulders. It feels a whole lot like cashmere, but it is not marked anywhere. 


Haspel poplin. Very good chance this is unworn.


Recent silk/linen Sammy with a GTH vibe.


Unstructured HSM 


Flannel glen plaid trou with a red windowpane


----------



## SteelGuy

Over the course of the last couple of weeks, I was able to find these (along with a bunch of Italian and streetwear stuff):
Pendleton Navy Blazer

Brooks Brothers Camelhair sport coat

Southwick rustic Sport Coat

A Magee Donegal Tweed sport coat. I find this material captivating.

eThrifted a no-name Shearling, that's a Clifford Michael from Canada

eThrifted an early 1940s Woolrich Gray Coat









Having fun in the thrifts ... All are available and posting 'em on eBay this week.


----------



## ran23

I wish I was set up for that.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

@Steelguy
That shearling 

Well done!


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Security Spike of Death*

These WERE in sweet condition:


----------



## drlivingston

sbdivemaster said:


> These WERE in sweet condition:
> 
> View attachment 16943


WTF? I hate when they do that with sensor tags. Put it through one of the lace eyelets.


----------



## sbdivemaster

drlivingston said:


> WTF? I hate when they do that with sensor tags. Put it through one of the lace eyelets.


I stopped telling them...

Directly across the street from those, I saw two pair BRAND NEW Sebago Classic Penneys, black and brown... SPIKE through the side.


----------



## drlivingston

sbdivemaster said:


> I stopped telling them...


I tried doing the same thing, to no avail. Invariably, the manager would blame it on the people in processing. It proved his lack of managerial skills. I would gladly pay twice their asking price on shoes if they would just utilize a modicum of common sense. I did finally convince them to stop stabbing the price tags through the front blades of the ties. :teacha:


----------



## sbdivemaster

At the same store with the ruined Sebagos, I found a brand new boat coat, aka swim parka, with the SPIKE right through the back - the nylon shell was ruined. I would have loved that for diving and surfing. 

One of the most aggravating parts is the prices they are asking don't even warrant the security SPIKE. Those Sebagos were priced at $10 a pair...


----------



## Gosport

Found a nice old L.L. Bean parka today, I've done some limited searching but haven't been able to date the label or find a model name. Anyone know anything about this?




Update - I've determined this is the lined Baxter State Parka, but the only other one I've seen online has the block lettering from the 1980s, this appears to be from the 60s or 70s. Pretty great shape considering the age.

Does anyone have any experience treating an older parka such as this with DWR spray for restoring water resistance? Don't want to accidentally ruin it while trying to restore it.


----------



## gamma68

Not "Trad" but too hard to resist posting.

This blazer has absolutely the nicest cashmere hand I've ever felt. Smoked MOP buttons, custom lining. Very lightly constructed yet warm. Natural shoulders. Excellent condition. Once the sleeves are taken up, it should fit very nicely.

Oh, and it cost $5. Original retail: $895.


----------



## Monocle

Gosport said:


> Found a nice old L.L. Bean parka today, I've done some limited searching but haven't been able to date the label or find a model name. Anyone know anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update - I've determined this is the lined Baxter State Parka, but the only other one I've seen online has the block lettering from the 1980s, this appears to be from the 60s or 70s. Pretty great shape considering the age.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience treating an older parka such as this with DWR spray for restoring water resistance? Don't want to accidentally ruin it while trying to restore it.


Are you sure its old, because Bean did the whole heritage thing with the label for a while. I defer to the good Dr. L for confirmation. I have found many LL bean items with the throwback Script label on them. No laundry tag I guess? The lining looks remarkably fresh in your pics.


----------



## WillBarrett

Pretty sure that LLB is *not* recent.

The infuriating thing about ruining those shoes isn't just that we can't enjoy them or flip them. I really feel for the guy on a very tight budget trying to buy a decent pair of shoes for a job interview or the like. It's insult to injury.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

That script label and the old ribbon-style rather than drawstring pull cords would place that Bean parka in the 70's.

Sierra Designs came out with the original "60/40" in the late 60's. It was a hit and spawned numerous imitators starting in the 70's such as the one from Bean.

https://www.snewsnet.com/news/snews...arka-the-outdoor-industrys-first-best-seller/

_There is little debate that the outdoor industry's first best seller and iconic product was Sierra Designs' 60/40 Mountain Parka. A masterful blend of form and function, the parka's origins are, oddly enough, in motorcycling.

"I was doing a lot of motorcycling at the time," Sierra Design co-founder Bob Swanson told SNEWS®. "And fellow riders kept saying that Sierra Designs should do some motorcycle apparel.

"I explained that it really wasn't what we did, but I got interested in the idea and had Reba McWhorter (SD's first seamstress) make me a version of the then popular oiled cotton British Barbour suit jacket to test. The one she created had four pockets for gear and looked smart."

McWhorter's creation was a short jacket and was made from a new material Swanson and fellow company co-founder George Marks had been shown by fabric supplier Arthur Kahn.

"The fabric was something like a 58-percent cotton/42-percent nylon blend," Marks recalled, "and Bob eventually rounded off the percentages to 60/40."

Swanson put his new jacket to a long distance riding test and fell in love with it. "One day I said, 'Hey, this basic design and fabrication would make a great mountain parka.'"

Enter Doug Tompkins, the former CEO of the Esprit fashion apparel empire and current South American conservationist. At the time, Tompkins operated The North Face store on Columbus Avenue in San Francisco. The very same store whose opening party featured a then unknown local rock group called The Grateful Dead. Members of the Hell's Angels provided event security. But we digress.

"Doug really wanted anything we made and pushed us to make the jacket for his store," Swanson said.

And so, in 1968, the 60/40 Mountain parka came into being. It didn't take long for the distinctive look to become the de facto all-purpose outdoor and around-town parka preferred by college students, corporate professionals and adventurers around the world.

What made the 60/40 parka so special? First and foremost was the parka's styling. It was cut sufficiently long, so it covered well down onto the upper thighs. The long cut gave it a rugged yet sophisticated, urban look.

Then, there were its pockets: two bellows pockets at the breast and two cargo/handwarmer pockets below the waist. All its pockets had something very new and exciting at the time - Velcro closures.

There was also a back pocket, which Swanson says wasn't in the original design but he and Marks were urged by Tompkins to add. Other key features included a drawcord at the waist, gusseted cuffs, a hood and a high collar that could be flipped up when the hood was not in use.

Henry Gruchacz, now of Erickson Outdoors, but then running production at Sierra Designs, recalled that the breast pockets had an interesting story themselves. "The Barbour Suit had a military fold pocket with the flat fold on the outside and the crease inside. Reba copied the pocket put it on backward, and voila, a signature SD pocket was born."

Marks added, "There was another distinctive touch in the little tab up at the top of the zipper. People had complained that the zipper slider was too cold when the parka was zipped up tight against the chin. The simple tab took care of that, and it subsequently became some kind of mark that this was true Sierra Designs inspiration."

Seemingly minor design inspirations to be sure, but ones that fueled much imitation. "The 60/40 was the first outdoor apparel product to spawn numerous knock-offs," Marks told SNEWS®. "The imitators came and went, but consumers always wanted the original 60/40."

Sales of the 60/40 stayed strong for over 25 years, and even when sales faded in the U.S. market, the parka continued to sell well in Japan.

Today, the 60/40 is looked back on as an iconic product, and one of the products that helped the small outdoor industry of the '60s make a name for itself with consumers in the '70s and beyond._


----------



## Gosport

Thanks for the info guys, very helpful! As monocle pointed out the wool lining is very clean, not soiled at all, this jacket must not have gotten much wear.


----------



## sbdivemaster

WillBarrett said:


> The infuriating thing about ruining those shoes isn't just that we can't enjoy them or flip them. *I really feel for the guy on a very tight budget trying to buy a decent pair of shoes for a job interview or the like. It's insult to injury.*


That's exactly what I thought when I saw the Sebagos, as there were two men checking them out. They appeared to be of limited means, I felt bad at the thought of them settling for shoes with a hole punched in the side, just so they could have something nice to wear - most likely to church.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I know one store that takes a fat Sharpie and writes the price inside their outerwear right at the back of the neck. They already use a price tag so this is another theft-deterrant technique. They even do it to reversible jackets. :laughing:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I've seen employees running down shoplifters and pointing out these markings so they do get used.


----------



## Monocle

It seems that no matter where the thrift is in the country, they all appear to use the same handwriting to price these plain paper tags, as appears in Gosport's pic. #conspiracy :cofee:


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

The thrift gods were smiling on me today! I think maybe an old golfer donated his items because there is definitely a theme lol!

A BEAUTIFUL vintage Lands End made in the U.K. Shetland in mossy green
Yellow Braemar Shetland in great condition 
A Pringle alpaca cardigan 
Pringle lambswool cardigan 
Vintage Lyle & Scott argyle cardigan 
And a Brooks Makers End on End Button down

Unfortunately, with the exception of the yellow Shetland, most do not fit me. If anyone is interested, pm me and I'll give you the specs and will entertain offers. I'm not looking to make money, I just thought that they were too good to leave behind.


----------



## drlivingston

Gosport said:


> Found a nice old L.L. Bean parka today, I've done some limited searching but haven't been able to date the label or find a model name. Anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Update - I've determined this is the lined Baxter State Parka, but the only other one I've seen online has the block lettering from the 1980s, this appears to be from the 60s or 70s. Pretty great shape considering the age.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience treating an older parka such as this with DWR spray for restoring water resistance? Don't want to accidentally ruin it while trying to restore it.


Great find. Yes, it's vintage. Yes, it's a model 6117B Tan which is a Baxter State Parka. It should also have a WPL 6635 on the label. This would indicate that it was actually contract made by Woolrich.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Great find. Yes, it's vintage. Yes, it's a model 6117B Tan which is a Baxter State Parka. It should also have a WPL 6635 on the label. This would indicate that it was actually contract made by Woolrich.


Woolrich made a few for Lands End, too. Also think they made some fisherman sweaters for LLB and LE.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

Found this Scott and Charters made for UnionMade in Scotland cashmere sweatshirt at GW yesterday. Who donates this stuff?! It is very recent, retailed for $350 and is in amazing shape! It fits like a glove so I'm not complaining


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Who donates this stuff? I ask myself that same question very often. I suspect Estates and people who don't fit into a given garment.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

The source might be the name on the tag.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

I would have thought the same, however I live a few blocks from UnionMade and have seen shelves full of the same tag in there. Solid theory though!



Fraser Tartan said:


> The source might be the name on the tag.


----------



## WillBarrett

Saw a killer Four Climes made in England trench - didn't snag it because I wasn't sure it would flip but still - a beautiful piece.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Thrift store blues & brags*



Southpaw Grammer said:


> I would have thought the same, however I live a few blocks from UnionMade and have seen shelves full of the same tag in there. Solid theory though!


Last year, several dozen of their items showed up at once at Wasteland (one of the buy/sell "vintage" shops in the Haight), all new with tags.

It looked to me like these were some of the leftovers that didn't sell in one of Unionmade's big sales. Not thrift store prices and not really "flippable" but still really good deals for the 2XL hipster. 

That had me thinking that they might be releasing some things into the wild through other channels locally too.


----------



## eagle2250

Decidedly on the "blues" side, a few weeks back, two more of my beloved Tweed jackets (HSM and Hunter Haige), three of my BB knit sweaters three long sleeved knit polo shits, and one of the winter jackets I had not worn in the year that has passed since relocating to our present location, were shipped back North to the Church resale shop. Alas, I am sure there will be more to follow!


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

Fraser Tartan said:


> Last year, several dozen of their items showed up at once at Wasteland (one of the buy/sell "vintage" shops in the Haight), all new with tags.
> 
> It looked to me like these were some of the leftovers that didn't sell in one of Unionmade's big sales. Not thrift store prices and not really "flippable" but still really good deals for the 2XL hipster.
> 
> That had me thinking that they might be releasing some things into the wild through other channels locally too.


I'm very familiar with Wasteland, every once in awhile something of interest pops up but I prefer "Relic" just down the road. The owner (I think his name is Orn?) knows his stuff and is a true gentleman as well. Not cheap, but I've found some very nice things in there.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

Took a quick peek in GW today and came up with a made in Scotland J Crew fair isle, a vintage Pringle cable knit in the interesting mix of merino and alpaca, (it's actually quite soft) and a random cashmere turtleneck sweater that is in perfect shape.


----------



## wacolo

Arrow CPO shirt jacket.

Bills M2 cords

A big pile of ties today but the only tradly ones were these two. Loves me some pink and green!

And lastly. True thrift _*AND*_ half off!!


----------



## Clintotron

*Thrift store blues & brags*

BLUES...
I was just typing out my brag about a jacket I've been looking for the past couple of years. I checked back to see the final price with shipping to realize I'd been outbid and didn't win after all. 50 cents. I lost by 50 cents. Oh, well. At least the wife won't be mad when the package doesn't show up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Thrift store blues & brags*

^^ I found one of those Loro Piana Olympic equestrian jackets about four years ago. I think it has their Storm System but I forget the details. Bidding went up to something like $250 if I remember correctly. I thought it was kind of neat but not my size otherwise I would have kept it. Those are rare. I've never seen another one. Cool catch!


----------



## roof

Managed to find a Hickey Freeman cashmere overcoat and 2 Loro Piana cashmere sweaters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

roof said:


> Managed to find a Hickey Freeman cashmere overcoat and 2 Loro Piana cashmere sweaters


We require pics! :biggrin: (Oh... and welcome to the fun!)


----------



## SteelGuy

Here's some finds from this week ... lots of vintage stuff, seems like spring cleaning starting early this year. Lots of base hits.

LL Bean vintage tweed w/ Thinsulate



HSM Gold 100% Cashmere overcoat


Masons, J Press, and Isaia Pants


1816 Remington Safari Coat


Vintage LL Bean Parka


----------



## roof

drlivingston said:


> We require pics! :biggrin: (Oh... and welcome to the fun!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Phenomenal hauls!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Well done, roof! That LP mainline stuff is $$$$$.


----------



## WillBarrett

When someone gets to that 3/2 suit before you do:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roof

I have a bit of a dilemma 
I stopped at one thrift store and picked up a very nice London fog black wool overcoat. Problem is on the way home I stopped at he goodwill store and they were bringing out a Brooks Brother Makers black wool overcoat. I bought it of course. Now I have 2 wool coats and a black cashmere coat I picked up last week. I probably do not need all three Any suggestions on what to do with the London Fog one. It's not in the same class as the other 2 which I'm keeping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triklops55

Nice tie haul today. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

roof said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma
> I stopped at one thrift store and picked up a very nice London fog black wool overcoat. Problem is on the way home I stopped at he goodwill store and they were bringing out a Brooks Brother Makers black wool overcoat. I bought it of course. Now I have 2 wool coats and a black cashmere coat I picked up last week. I probably do not need all three Any suggestions on what to do with the London Fog one. It's not in the same class as the other 2 which I'm keeping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were it mine, I would donate it back to the Goodwill Store and share your good fortune. So many of us are so blessed with good fortune that it is only right to give back, occasionally!


----------



## wacolo

triklops55 said:


> Nice tie haul today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of the more unique Hermes I have ever seen. Nice pickups!


----------



## ran23

The half priced rack of sport coats was marked $10.00 today. I have been eyeing a Levi SC that fit good. Levi brand?


----------



## triklops55

wacolo said:


> That is one of the more unique Hermes I have ever seen. Nice pickups!


 Same here! I did a little online research before buying it to make sure it was authentic. I didn't want to throw away the $1.50 it cost me.


----------



## drlivingston

It kills me that this came from Birmingham...



Needless to say, a mint condition Hermès Poesie Persane is worth a bit more than that. :fool:


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> It kills me that this came from Birmingham...
> 
> Needless to say, a mint condition Hermès Poesie Persane is worth a bit more than that. :fool:


only_the_one_club is off to one heck of a start as a seller :evil: They do still seem to have plenty of hot dog pillows though! For $30 it is probably worth the risk but I would have felt better seeing pics of the tags. The printing does look clean though.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> only_the_one_club is off to one heck of a start as a seller :evil: They do still seem to have plenty of hot dog pillows though! For $30 it is probably worth the risk but I would have felt better seeing pics of the tags. The printing does look clean though.


Trust me, I consoled myself by saying that it was a fake. They are so rare (and relatively unknown) around here that fakes are kept to a minimum. Now, as for Louis V handbags... :rolleyes2:


----------



## WillBarrett

And it only sold for $30? Weird. Meanwhile I flipped an older Polo scarf for $50 last week.

Doc - did you find that Lupos Ltd sack in Roebuck last week? I hate I missed it.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> And it only sold for $30? Weird. Meanwhile I flipped an older Polo scarf for $50 last week.
> 
> Doc - did you find that Lupos Ltd sack in Roebuck last week? I hate I missed it.


Brother, if you gave that Lupo's sack to a forensic scientist, they would find my fingerprints all over it. lol But, no, I rarely buy sack suits or sport coats any more. The market for them is just too flat. I love the styling, but I need to be able to move them. Currently, I probably have 25-30 3/2 sack suits in my inventory that I need to list and sell. Dr. Andrews, of sports medicine fame, donated 4 Brioni orphans last week. They are all VERY dated with low gorges and clownish lapels. However, the buttons from them should do quite well.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Brother, if you gave that Lupo's sack to a forensic scientist, they would find my fingerprints all over it. lol But, no, I rarely buy sack suits or sport coats any more. The market for them is just too flat. I love the styling, but I need to be able to move them. Currently, I probably have 25-30 3/2 sack suits in my inventory that I need to list and sell. Dr. Andrews, of sports medicine fame, donated 4 Brioni orphans last week. They are all VERY dated with low gorges and clownish lapels. However, the buttons from them should do quite well.


It was a beautiful piece but I didn't have the cash to grab it - it was $20 at the time. You're right, though - they don't move. I've got two red label JAB sacks that I'm selling at a bottom level price. I did manage to grab two older BB tweed sacks for cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

roof said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma
> I stopped at one thrift store and picked up a very nice London fog black wool overcoat. Problem is on the way home I stopped at he goodwill store and they were bringing out a Brooks Brother Makers black wool overcoat. I bought it of course. Now I have 2 wool coats and a black cashmere coat I picked up last week. I probably do not need all three Any suggestions on what to do with the London Fog one. It's not in the same class as the other 2 which I'm keeping


If you are thinking about selling them online, be aware of the shipping cost. Most coats do not have enough value for a buyer to be willing to pay the proportionally high shipping charge. The total cost to the buyer becomes too much.

I agree with donating them back to Goodwill. It's a good cause.


----------



## roof

Fraser Tartan said:


> If you are thinking about selling them online, be aware of the shipping cost. Most coats do not have enough value for a buyer to be willing to pay the proportionally high shipping charge. The total cost to the buyer becomes too much.
> 
> I agree with donating them back to Goodwill. It's a good cause.


Yeah I am just going to donate it back. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLW

I don't usually buy items with noticeable tears or holes, in this case I made a exception with an Abercrombie and Fitch shearling coat. I found this gem last November and even with the small back tear, I couldn't pass the coat up. The coat is extremely clean and shows very little wear. I'm just now getting around sending it out to have the tear repaired. I've read several reviews on With Out A Trace, all and all most are positive, so I'm leaning that way. Does anyone have experience with other shearling repair services? On a side note, what time frame was this label used?







































Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

Quick out and back today...

Ermenegildo Zegna "Su Misura" X 5 (3-Trofeo / 2-15MILMIL15) Each was $7.99 (all feature dual vents and surgeon cuffs)



A pair of $3.99 AE Park Avenue beaters.


And a pair of very nice Rancourt x Club Monaco Venetian loafers (price as shown - 10%)


----------



## roof

drlivingston said:


> Quick out and back today...
> 
> Ermenegildo Zegna "Su Misura" X 5 (3-Trofeo / 2-15MILMIL15) Each was $7.99 (all feature dual vents and surgeon cuffs)
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of $3.99 AE Park Avenue beaters.
> 
> 
> And a pair of very nice Rancourt x Club Monaco Venetian loafers (price as shown - 10%)


Very nice pickups

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^What a fantastic deal, drlivingston. I have a pair of those rancourt Venetion loafers, presently in my rotation, that were purchased new from Rancourt. BE assured they cost me a lot more than $4.98 out the door! LOL. Well done sir.


----------



## WillBarrett

Good grief! I found a nice Hickey Freeman sport coat at my one stop but man oh man.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^What a fantastic deal, drlivingston. I have a pair of those rancourt Venetion loafers, presently in my rotation, that were purchased new from Rancourt. BE assured they cost me a *lot more than $4.98* out the door! LOL. Well done sir.


Thanks! However the price was not quite that good. It is actually $6.98. :tongue2:



WillBarrett said:


> Good grief! I found a nice Hickey Freeman sport coat at my one stop but man oh man.


America's Thrift - Roebuck / Lovelady's Thrift - Crestwood


----------



## WillBarrett

Of course I was in Crestwood but only had time for the one stop. Ah, well.


----------



## WillBarrett

Brags:

The BB A&S tie I just posted to the exchange
Made in England Four Climes Harrington
PRL Seersucker shirt
Bill's M2 - flat front and cuffed in my size

Blues:

Trying on the Bill's and realizing I need to drop about five pounds and and inch or two.


----------



## Clintotron

BRAG:
I just E-thrifted a J Crew patchwork madras jacket. Can't wait to take delivery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillBarrett

Couple of finds today - among many others!

Two very trad ties from the house brand of a legendary southern department store, along with a silk blend 3/2 jacket in my size.

I don't think it's an orphan - what does the bar think?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

clint, where you e-thrifting from?


----------



## drlivingston

Lots and lots and lots of brags from the past couple of days. I am in the process of photographing everything.


----------



## Clintotron

clark_kent said:


> clint, where you e-thrifting from?


That was Ebay, friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Thomas Pinky grail find.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

HA! Pinky is 100 yards from my wife's apartment in Bangkok. We walk by the store daily. He makes pretty good shirts, about $25 per shirt. He just made 3 for my son as well as a new tux and a blue suit. They do half canvased jackets as their standard fare. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## WillBarrett

Major blues finding three Corbin 3/2 sacks with perfect fitting jackets but pleated pants about four inches too big.


----------



## drlivingston

Pardon the mess in the background...


----------



## WillBarrett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, drlivingston, that jacket appears to be quite the score. Well done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## roof

Today's haul 
Awesome Italian made shirt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosport

Had some good finds recently but no time to post. These are the highlights from the past couple months.

Corbin 3/2 sack sport coat



















Brooks Bros MTM suit, 2 button darted with pleated trousers, I don't normally go for pleats but this fit great, was in great shape, and only $10.


















Pendleton MiUSA sport coat


















Pendleton MiUSA flannels










L to R: Brooks 346 OCBD, Gitman MiUSA, LL Bean seersucker. The Brooks and Bean aren't the nicest quality, foreign-made, but were fun shirts in my size.










L to R, all MiUSA: Two 80/20 Viyellas and MacCluer










Ties L to R, all MiUSA: Gant (wool), vintage BB Makers, recent BB Makers, J. Press Burlington Knot bar stripe, J. Press Burlington Knot paisley, BB 346 A&S










More ties L to R, all wool, all MiUSA: Pendleton, old Pierre Cardin, Rooster shetland










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> HA! Pinky is 100 yards from my wife's apartment in Bangkok. We walk by the store daily. He makes pretty good shirts, about $25 per shirt. He just made 3 for my son as well as a new tux and a blue suit. They do half canvased jackets as their standard fare.


It was surrounded by perhaps a dozen Pinky knockoffs from places like Morocco and China. They were quite obviously fake because they didn't get the label right... some "Thomas Pink" nonsense.

This morning I happened to drop by the same shop. As far as I could tell, only one of these shirts had sold. Which one? The real deal Pinky. :rock: 

I was in a rush when I spotted that Pinky so I didn't have a chance to examine it well. But, it wouldn't surprise me if Pinky put out a better shirt than Pink. I don't understand how Pink gets the kind of money they do out of their shirts.


----------



## drlivingston

Fraser Tartan said:


> It was surrounded by perhaps a dozen Pinky knockoffs from places like Morocco and China. They were quite obviously fake because they didn't get the label right... some "Thomas Pink" nonsense.
> 
> This morning I happened to drop by the same shop. As far as I could tell, only one of these shirts had sold. Which one? The real deal Pinky. :rock:
> 
> I was in a rush when I spotted that Pinky so I didn't have a chance to examine it well. But, it wouldn't surprise me if Pinky put out a better shirt than Pink. I don't understand how Pink gets the kind of money they do out of their shirts.


While I am no fan of Thomas Pink shirts, their ties (even the ones made in Morocco) are solid products.


----------



## wacolo

Nice finds on all accounts! I love creative knockoffs lol. A couple of years ago there was a rack of dress shirts at AT called Blue Bros. whose label was a spot-on copy of BB. 

Gosport - I think I have that same Press paisley madder hanging around here somewhere.

I have not set foot in one thrift in the last two weeks or so. I found a pile of custom Sulka shirts from 1998. I grabbed one as it looked like it might fit and was the only whose fabric I liked and was not stained. Turns out the neck and sleeves length are great but the body is voluminous. The details are killer though. Square cuffs, deep round side gussets, MOP buttons, soft collar with 3.5" points. I am trying to put myself on the thrifting wagon until I can get some back inventory out of here. LOL it is like deja vu all over again :redface:.


----------



## Gosport

wacolo - the press paisley madder is a great looking tie, I look forward to wearing it.

fraser tartan/dr. L - I meant to thank you two for the extensive info you provided on the Bean parka I posted a few weeks back but I don't think I ever got around to it - good info!

I was able to swing by a store today and acquired someone's madras collection, pretty happy with it.

Lands End and R. Bryant (local shop) Made in USA









Vintage Izod and Jos. A. Bank (long sleeve), both Made in India









Lastly - a request - I've got a 3 or 4 day work trip to Baltimore coming up in a couple months and I hope to get a couple hours of thrifting in if possible - anyone have any advice on stores to hit while in town?


----------



## drlivingston

I haven't thrifted Baltimore in years. Maybe someone will have some good info...
https://www.thethriftshopper.com/city/Baltimore/MD/1.htm


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

I lived in Baltimore for a few years in the early 00's, the Value Village on Eastern ave listed in the above link was a great spot especially for knitwear.


----------



## WillBarrett

Blues: missing out on a sweet pair of J. Crew cords - older model - because you have a wreck and spend all day trying to secure a rental car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Blues: missing out on a sweet pair of J. Crew cords - older model - because you have a wreck and spend all day trying to secure a rental car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer, man. Where did you have the wreck?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Bummer, man. Where did you have the wreck?


Was taking the squad to school - wreck was on the corner of 25th St N and 22nd Ave N. A real great neighborhood.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Was taking the squad to school - wreck was on the corner of 25th St N and 22nd Ave N. A real great neighborhood.


Geez... at least you lived to tell the tale.


----------



## wacolo

WillBarrett said:


> Blues: missing out on a sweet pair of J. Crew cords - older model - because you have a wreck and spend all day trying to secure a rental car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope everyone came away unscathed. I was on a run one day and got broadsided by a deer while doing 65 on I-24. Sure woke me up.


----------



## WillBarrett

wacolo said:


> Hope everyone came away unscathed. I was on a run one day and got broadsided by a deer while doing 65 on I-24. Sure woke me up.


Thanks, man - we're all good. A little shaken but no harm. I-24 is no joke. I used to live in Cleveland - between the Nickajack curve and the fog near the river....whew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I discovered today that Ermenegildo's little brother, Emilio, is also in the clothing business!


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I discovered today that Ermenegildo's little brother, Emilio, is also in the clothing business!


I happen to have the perfect tie for that shirt...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Who can come up with fake pants now to go with the Emilio Zegna shirt and Briani tie?


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Who can come up with fake pants now to go with the Emilio Zegna shirt and Briani tie?


Recently, in Atlanta, I stumbled across a pair of Loro Piano pants. People crack me up.


----------



## Monocle

I picked up a pair of non-trad Mezlan Ostrich Venetian Loafers. These are $550 shoes retail. They are mint, unworn. BUT.. I look at them and the leather is unevenly distributed across the two shoes somewhat. So, the right shoe, for example, has more follicles over the entire shoe in general, whereas the left shoe has more vacant spaces and not as many, not on the more visible areas (vamp) but on the sides and heel, less "observable", areas. Would this be considered a characteristic of a "seconds", or just a characteristic of a poorly matched pair, as far as certain exotics go? I am not that familiar with ostrich leather.


----------



## kendallr88

3 BB shirts and a Makers tie, Suede AE Bradley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> I picked up a pair of non-trad Mezlan Ostrich Venetian Loafers. These are $550 shoes retail. They are mint, unworn. BUT.. I look at them and the leather is unevenly distributed across the two shoes somewhat. So, the right shoe, for example, has more follicles over the entire shoe in general, whereas the left shoe has more vacant spaces and not as many, not on the more visible areas (vamp) but on the sides and heel, less "observable", areas. Would this be considered a characteristic of a "seconds", or just a characteristic of a poorly matched pair, as far as certain exotics go? I am not that familiar with ostrich leather.


That is not unusual for ostrich. I recently sold a pair of Lucchese ostrich boots that had the same issue. One boot looked like full quill and the other appeared to be smooth. I called Lucchese customer service and they assured me that it was perfectly normal.


----------



## wacolo

Stopped at the Sally for the first time in a while. Saw probably the biggest single donor Oxxford haul of my life. Maybe a dozen sportcoats, 10-15 pair of pants, a few suits. Pretty much everything was recent and in very good shape. As well there were maybe a dozen shirts from Bullock & Jones and some more from Paul & Shark. Grabbed 1 of several Viyellas for myself and a pair of cream wool Zegnas to flip. I did leave this blue and white Oxxford but may go back next month during the half off sale and see if it is still there.


----------



## Reuben

wacolo said:


> Stopped at the Sally for the first time in a while. Saw probably the biggest single donor Oxxford haul of my life. Maybe a dozen sportcoats, 10-15 pair of pants, a few suits. Pretty much everything was recent and in very good shape. As well there were maybe a dozen shirts from Bullock & Jones and some more from Paul & Shark. Grabbed 1 of several Viyellas for myself and a pair of cream wool Zegnas to flip. I did leave this blue and white Oxxford but may go back next month during the half off sale and see if it is still there.


If it's around a 43-44L, lemme know.


----------



## WillBarrett

Reuben said:


> If it's around a 43-44L, lemme know.


I've got a 44L Oxxford suit up on e-Bay.


----------



## Gosport

Found a Woolrich jacket very similar to the woolrich-made LLB parka I posted a few weeks ago. Appears to be an old one based on the limited info I could find on Woolrich labels. It's a size small, so not for me, but a perfect fit for my brother-in-law. Only spent $3 after discount.









Blues - I've been looking for a nice glen plaid suit and found this made in Italy Ralph Lauren suit, not trad as it was a 2 button darted jacket, but a great looking suit. Unfortunately it was way too big for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

A little hole in the wall had a half off the store sale. The premium case yielded a few good pieces.
Peter Blair, recent RT and Borrelli.


I bump into celebrities all the time thrifting. Telly Savalas once, Sammy Davis Jr., Joe Namath. Of course I run into Johnny Carson all the time. But I never have seen Ed McMahon.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> A little hole in the wall had a half off the store sale. The premium case yielded a few good pieces.
> Peter Blair, recent RT and Borrelli.
> 
> I bump into celebrities all the time thrifting. Telly Savalas once, Sammy Davis Jr., Joe Namath. Of course I run into Johnny Carson all the time. But I never have seen Ed McMahon.


Don't leave out Steve Harvey and Magic Johnson! :tongue2:


----------



## roof

Speery gold cup Annapolis. But they are pretty beat, up any restoration tips yes I know I need new matching laces too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama87

drlivingston said:


>


Love this! Has it made it to ebay?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver-streak

Yesterday was crushed to spot a very nice Brooks Brothers gray suit in 40S. I'm 5'11" and normally wear a 40 R. Of course I tried it on and it seemed to fit well enough aside from needing the sleeves lengthened a tad. I can't pull it off can I? Of course I left it. Argh!


----------



## drlivingston

Bama87 said:


> Love this! Has it made it to ebay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I honestly don't remember if that belt has been listed or not. I will have to double check.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Don't leave out Steve Harvey and Magic Johnson! :tongue2:


The closest I have to come to a genuine celebrity piece was a pair of custom wool pants made for the Ryder Cup team. Or maybe the Presidents cup? They were made for Paul Azinger I believe but I can't recall for sure. Edit: I take that back. I once picked up a couple of really old suits made for Olan Mills.

Quick couple of stops after a dentist appointment yielded only a beater pair of 660's which I left. On the plus side, no cavities!


----------



## drlivingston

Not bad for 5 minutes into my first stop...


----------



## roof

drlivingston said:


> Not bad for 5 minutes into my first stop...


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

I haven't found squat lately, but did spend a couple of hours with the ladies of the Bargain Barn (Sharon, Conn.) giving them a tutorial on Our Thing.

They tend to value labels. I was firm. "I don't care if the label says 'Le Whoopdedoo,' there's only one word for that tie -- ugly."


----------



## drlivingston

Patrick06790 said:


> I haven't found squat lately, but did spend a couple of hours with the ladies of the Bargain Barn (Sharon, Conn.) giving them a tutorial on Our Thing.
> 
> They tend to value labels. I was firm. "I don't care if the label says 'Le Whoopdedoo,' there's only one word for that tie -- ugly."


Fortunately, down here, everything is priced from some BET channel algorithm. Tailored Italian-made clothing = cheap / Anything brightly colored or named after an athlete or rapper = expensive.


----------



## SaWuttae

Anyone else notice Savers, same company as America's Thrift, has had prices go a bit crazy? An employee told me they have a new pricing algorithm based on quality and a book of brand names that sets the base price. He said if they don't have the brand in their book a manager pretty much Google's it I and decides a price. I like j crew for my more casual summer wear, but won't be getting it from there anymore. $18 for a pair of used JCrew shorts? Maybe.....Maybe if it had tags still.

Makes me prefer my local salvation army more. Much more reasonable prices.

Picked up a pair of red Brooks Bermuda shorts last week, $2.50. they appear unworn.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

It's pretty much the same thing in Canada: Value Village is crazily expensive (e.g. $12 for a tie) while SA is more reasonable in its pricing.


----------



## drlivingston

SaWuttae said:


> Anyone else notice Savers, same company as America's Thrift, has had prices go a bit crazy? An employee told me they have a new pricing algorithm based on quality and a book of brand names that sets the base price. He said if they don't have the brand in their book a manager pretty much Google's it I and decides a price. I like j crew for my more casual summer wear, but won't be getting it from there anymore. $18 for a pair of used JCrew shorts? Maybe.....Maybe if it had tags still.
> 
> Makes me prefer my local salvation army more. Much more reasonable prices.
> 
> Picked up a pair of red Brooks Bermuda shorts last week, $2.50. they appear unworn.


I can buy J.Crew, Polo, Vineyard Vines, etc. shorts all day long for less than $3.99 per pair.


----------



## WillBarrett

I missed out on a cool green pair of 501s but snagged some vintage BB seersuckers, Ben Silver sport shirt and a few other pieces that will hit the exchange later.

For myself - some basics. Older J. Crew cords, J. Crew polo and LE sailrigger oxford. Also - Beethoven piano concertos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I missed out on a cool green pair of 501s but snagged some vintage BB seersuckers, Ben Silver sport shirt and a few other pieces that will hit the exchange later.
> 
> For myself - some basics. Older J. Crew cords, J. Crew polo and LE sailrigger oxford. Also - Beethoven piano concertos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you miss out on the 501s? Did someone else get to them first?


----------



## kendallr88

SaWuttae said:


> Anyone else notice Savers, same company as America's Thrift, has had prices go a bit crazy? An employee told me they have a new pricing algorithm based on quality and a book of brand names that sets the base price. He said if they don't have the brand in their book a manager pretty much Google's it I and decides a price. I like j crew for my more casual summer wear, but won't be getting it from there anymore. $18 for a pair of used JCrew shorts? Maybe.....Maybe if it had tags still.
> 
> Makes me prefer my local salvation army more. Much more reasonable prices.
> 
> Picked up a pair of red Brooks Bermuda shorts last week, $2.50. they appear unworn.


They have a store named Community Thrift and the prices are outrageous... $90 for suits and $15-$30 for shirts. I, like you prefer the likes of Goodwill and the Salvation Army where the prices are set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Each of the over 160 Goodwill organizations in the U.S. has its own CEO and management team. They each decide their own pricing strategy. So, you can cross from one organization's territory into another and find a very different approach to pricing. Some use simple tiered pricing while others can be significantly more sophisticated.


----------



## WillBarrett

Will post all my brags later but does anyone recognize this? No label or size but the buttons and lining didn't strike me as generic. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Fun haul just now:

Canali sport coat
2 Guy Rover shirts 
2 BB USA Made tartans - including a fun shirt
PRL ocbd
PRL madras
J. Crew polo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

WillBarrett said:


> Fun haul just now:
> 
> Canali sport coat
> 2 Guy Rover shirts
> 2 BB USA Made tartans - including a fun shirt
> PRL ocbd
> PRL madras
> J. Crew polo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always heard good things about Guy Rover shirts. I picked up Bruli and Robert Talbott shirts yesterday which I may keep for myself. The Talbott turned out to be a bit more metro than I was used to so it may move on lol. I also found a great old french faced Brookstweed jacket that is too small for me. And a Baumler unstructured tweed which was too big. My closet was quite relieved.


----------



## WillBarrett

wacolo said:


> I have always heard good things about Guy Rover shirts. I picked up Bruli and Robert Talbott shirts yesterday which I may keep for myself. The Talbott turned out to be a bit more metro than I was used to so it may move on lol. I also found a great old french faced Brookstweed jacket that is too small for me. And a Baumler unstructured tweed which was too big. My closet was quite relieved.


These aren't my size or my style but they are very good shirts - I would endorse them in their context.

Got home last night and my PRL madras had not made it home with me. I am very bummed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Got home last night and my PRL madras had not made it home with me. I am very bummed.


What happened to them? If you left them at Jimmy Hale, they will hold them for you.


----------



## WillBarrett

I actually found it back on the rack at SA. No way to prove what happened so I bought it again. They sold it me at half price so I'm only out a total of $5. Sucks but I can live with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Here are the sport coats I picked up. The BB was actually tweed Brooksgate, not a Brookstweed. My mannequin is ~42 so I would guess the BB coat to be maybe a 38. The Baumler coat is really great. Kind of a donegal in wool/silk/cashmere. I wish it fit.


----------



## Gosport

That brooksgate is a great looking jacket.

found what I believe to be a 60s or 70s Brooks ocbd (based on label, 6-button front, u-shaped side seam). First Brooks ocbd I've found in my size, and if it really is that old it's in amazing shape, no fraying. 

















also picked up a pair of J. Crew khaki chinos, not exciting but I know they fit well and they were marked down to 99 cents so why not.

Blues - holes found in MiUK BB wool sweater, macpherson tartan Pendleton, vintage blackwatch Viyella for Archie brown. The Viyella was the softest thing I've ever felt. Also a purple uni-stripe MiUSA lands end OCBD with monogrammed cuffs, didn't think it was worth the effort to try and remove the monograms. And finally, suits- an orphaned 3/2 sack Golden Fleece jacket in gray pinstripe and a 3/2 sack southwick suit with holes in the pants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

Gosport said:


> That brooksgate is a great looking jacket.
> 
> found what I believe to be a 60s or 70s Brooks ocbd (based on label, 6-button front, u-shaped side seam). First Brooks ocbd I've found in my size, and if it really is that old it's in amazing shape, no fraying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also picked up a pair of J. Crew khaki chinos, not exciting but I know they fit well and they were marked down to 99 cents so why not.
> 
> Blues - holes found in MiUK BB wool sweater, macpherson tartan Pendleton, vintage blackwatch Viyella for Archie brown. The Viyella was the softest thing I've ever felt. Also a purple uni-stripe MiUSA lands end OCBD with monogrammed cuffs, didn't think it was worth the effort to try and remove the monograms. And finally, suits- an orphaned 3/2 sack Golden Fleece jacket in gray pinstripe and a 3/2 sack southwick suit with holes in the pants.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That shirt is terrible! Let me do you a favor and get rid of it for you, I'll even do it free of charge!

Seriously, really, really nice find!


----------



## WillBarrett

If either of those came out to a 40R....wow.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> How did you miss out on the 501s? Did someone else get to them first?


Yeah - I had seen them last Tuesday and came back on Wednesday - they were gone. I was waiting for 50% off day.


----------



## wacolo

Dobbs 5th Ave boater. Really solid and really cool.





A bird print that I just liked.


VV seersucker trousers.


Standard issue PRL uni-stripe


And non trad but too good to leave. L to R Canali, Gucci, Brioni, Borrelli, and Charvet. All clean and all recent.


----------



## roof

Scored a Clipper Mist by Londontown. Tan trench in mint condition. And this hat from Banana Republic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Two more of my beloved flannel shirts and my RM Williams Yard Boots headed out on that long, lonesome, one way trip to the Goodwill Store.


----------



## vpkozel

Ran from Columbia to Charleston last weekend and in my favorite GW in Mt. Pleasant happened upon a trove of probaly 75-100 Paul Stuart, Talbot, and old school JAB ties. I grabbed the 30 that I liked. Also a Bergdorf & Goodman handmade suit. Anyone know who makes those?

Going back tomorrow after the Bridge Run to see if there are more ties or if that same donor left some suits too.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a load of Talbot BOC and Ted Baker ties yesterday but just a little too steep to be profitable.

Speaking of blues - anyone else finding eBay slow these days? I've got good stuff just sitting there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

WillBarrett said:


> Found a load of Talbot BOC and Ted Baker ties yesterday but just a little too steep to be profitable.
> 
> Speaking of blues - anyone else finding eBay slow these days? I've got good stuff just sitting there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's been really slow: for the life of me, I can't move a new looking BB Shirt and other good brands (Viyella come to mind).


----------



## Clintotron

*Thrift store blues & brags*

Brag:
Just scored 7 ties and a waistcoat at a Goodwill in Amarillo, TX USA.
Two Brooks Brothers Makers








Two Jim Henry Inc. emblematics (identical--cool covered wagon/mountain horizon scene on navy with a red pinstripe. I'm keeping one, but I'll accept offers on the other)








One Cambridge Classics by Mervyn's
And one Blackburn's Amarillo.
One London Fog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimw

Nice print indeed. I find it worthwhile to check out the frames and 'art' section at thrift stores. While much of it is forgettable, every now and then I've found a print, watercolour or acrylic that is very good indeed. Of course, the few bucks you pay for a small print soon becomes $100 once framed, but whatever!





A bird print that I just liked.


----------



## drlivingston

When you are at the thrift store and a fresh group of shoes hits the floor and you are the only one in the area... 

Allen Edmonds Leeds in Horween Shell Cordovan



Alden 9432S PTBs in Horween Chromexcel


Salvatore Ferragamo Glasgow brand new with original shoe bags stuffed inside them


Belvedere Florence Genuine Crocodile kiltie tassel loafers



Brooks Brothers calfskin classic penny loafers


Cole Haan Hamilton Grand plain toe balmorals ($280 retail)


Teva Toachi 2 sandals


Chaco Toecoop womens clogs (brand new)


----------



## SaWuttae

Any chance the aldens are around a 13?

I feel like I should know this, but do you list your items on eBay drlivingston?


----------



## Reuben

SaWuttae said:


> Any chance the aldens are around a 13?


I mean, if you put both pairs together then they're around a thirteen.



SaWuttae said:


> I feel like I should know this, but do you list your items on eBay drlivingston?


https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-u...TRK:MEFSXS:MESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654


----------



## drlivingston

If you were interested in the shell AE Leeds, they are heading to Hawaii!


----------



## WillBarrett

A few nice finds today:

Ties from Sulka (!), Dormeiul, Talbott BOC, BB, Bert, and RT bow tie.
A great old navy LLB chamois made in the USA
An old USA-made BB plaid twill in medium - that is way too small for my medium. Will put it on the exchange later.

and a four-pack of KBS. Yesssssir.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

A Barbour?










Ugh!


----------



## Fraser Tartan

^ It did have a Made in England tag inside but it also seemed a little cheaply made, with thin fabric, not like a Barbour or John Partridge. I wonder where it came from. Is this a generic waxed jacket that you can find in some English farm supply shop? Or, is this some market stall knockoff like a cheap Harrington jacket? I didn't feel like dealing with it so I left it. 

Found a Barbour Liddesdale and a like new Penfield waxed 60/40 (J. Crew-ish) elsewhere so I guess I appeased the jacket thrift gods.


----------



## roof

Scored a Hart Schaffner Marx suit made in the USA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proclus

^ I have one suit from HSM and two SCs. Love them all. Good find!


----------



## roof

Proclus said:


> ^ I have one suit from HSM and two SCs. Love them all. Good find!


It's my first high quality suit I'm pretty excited. I have a couple of BB blazers but this suit is pristine and fills a hole in my wardrobe nicely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisone

I'm fairly stoked about this sack jacket from the 60s that I found on Etsy! It didn't come for free, but who cares. It's close to a perfect fit.

2/3 button, soft shoulders, slim-ish lapels, hook vent and almost no lining. The fabric is from Harris, but in a weave I haven't seen before. It's looser than regular tweed.


----------



## Clintotron

Brag.
Found a Haspel blue/white pincord suit (apparently tailored for me)
A nice linen blazer with brass buttons
A couple of neckties
A dark red/black camelhair/felt type jacket (European measurements--fits like a dream)
Los Angeles Goodwills are excellente


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATL

Is this the official "SF is down" hangout?

Recent Caruso. Charcoal suit. Navy suit:


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> Is this the official "SF is down" hangout?
> 
> Recent Caruso. Charcoal suit. Navy suit:
> 
> View attachment 17093


SF is back up now. lol (with the original emojis back). I am going to post today's finds here tomorrow. It will be worth the wait. :hidden:


----------



## WillBarrett

In a bit of a dry spell, but I did find a USA-made A&S tie and a sweet pair of faded old Patagonia stand up shorts in my size.


----------



## Barnavelt

Paging Dr Livingston, your finds are being requested for posting, paging Dr Livingston...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Yesterday, I came across something I'd never seen before: a Viyella branded sport coat. If anyone is a 44 L I can go back to pick it up.


----------



## wacolo

The folks at the Goodwill twisted my arm with a half off sale last week.

Huntingtons.....3/2, sacks, etc.





I simply cannot pass up a wool tie. Let alone a paisley wool tie.



And another couple of pieces of art to liven the joint up. The Wyeth is big enough to fill a void above the sofa. Each was around $3.


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> Paging Dr Livingston, your finds are being requested for posting, paging Dr Livingston...


My apologies... My mom has been in the hospital for the last several days and has my schedule in disarray. I am hoping to get back on track on Monday.


----------



## ran23

Finally a proper Navy/ Red silk Regimental stripe Tie (Jarrod's).


----------



## WillBarrett

Noticed that one of my usual haunts is closing down, and its sister locale is rearranging. Strange times.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Noticed that one of my usual haunts is closing down, and its sister locale is rearranging. Strange times.


Which one is closing?


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Which one is closing?


Greensprings. And Eastwood seems to be downsizing but I can't get a handle on it.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Greensprings. And Eastwood seems to be downsizing but I can't get a handle on it.


Didn't know they were closing the GS store. I haven't been there in ages. They are redoing the floorplan in Irondale to accommodate more furniture (I assume from when they take in the furniture from the other store). It has not had that much effect on the clothing volume yet. I never go to the Pinson store either. I wonder if it will close as well.


----------



## WillBarrett

GS is hit or miss for a long while though I've had decent luck at the SA across the street. Never go in Pinson, either - just too far out of the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> GS is hit or miss for a long while though I've had decent luck at the SA across the street. Never go in Pinson, either - just too far out of the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so out of touch with that area. I noticed that they closed the SA up the street. So, they moved it across the street from the JHM GS store?


----------



## drlivingston

Barnavelt said:


> Paging Dr Livingston, your finds are being requested for posting, paging Dr Livingston...


Well, sir... Your request is being processed. Expect photo dump of recent finds in less than one hour. :cofee:


----------



## drlivingston

Ok, thrifty brothers. I have been out of the loop for a little while. Here is a grouping of recent finds. ALL pics are of true thrifted items (nothing acquired from consignment stores or e-commerce). Please don't flood my inbox with requests as I am completely SWAMPED right now.

vintage USA made FootJoy Classics professional shoes and USA made Dexter "Varsity" saddle oxfords



gorgeous woven Ferragamo loafers ($6.98) and USA made Polo Ralph Lauren loafers


vtg USA made Florsheim Imperials 


Frye scotch grain longwings with great patina


Lucchese calf w/ lizard / Dan Post calf w/ full-grain bullhide / Lucchese goat ropers



















A couple of times each year, a local men's store donates a bunch of merchandise to local thrift stores. The thrift stores but high prices on the items. So, it is an exercise in patience to wait until the items are GREATLY discounted. Do I miss out on stuff? Absolutely... I am still happy with the leftovers.

NWT G. Vasta linen ($4 each)



NWT Valentini / Incotex / Southern Proper / Samuelsohn (all $6 per pair)





Socks!!! NWT Bresciani ($3 per pair) 


NWT Pantherella ($2.60 per pair)


NWT Royal Hanauer bows / Nicky Milano / Cantini / Altea (all $3 each)





Not pictured: a BUNCH of Sammy sport coats (maybe later :cool2


----------



## ScipioCaesar

Go meself a Southwick Navy Blazer at the thrift today.

Unless Southwick Kaps is an unrelated brand, I'm assuming it's something they made for a department store.

At least now I have a Navy Blazer made in the USA


----------



## WillBarrett

Now I'm just sad...ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Does anyone have any navy grenadine's or silk knits they are willing to part with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a Corbin 3/2 navy patch pocket sack. Missing one button on the cuff - if anyone has an extra laying about.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Found a Corbin 3/2 navy patch pocket sack. Missing one button on the cuff - if anyone has an extra laying about.


Take a close-up pic of the button. Surely I have something that will match it.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Take a close-up pic of the button. Surely I have something that will match it.


Will do - can say it's the Corbin scissors logo, but I'll get on out asap. Jacket is a tad large but length is right so I'm going to roll with it.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a pair of lace up Trafalgar shoes today - wooden heel in a camp moc style. Made in USA.

Doc - what did you find out about these?

Anyone else ever heard of these?

My size though so I win any way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Doc - what did you find out about these?


I have nothing. Google is letting me down. They are quality made. That's for sure. I am sure that they came from somewhere in Maine. lol


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> I have nothing. Google is letting me down. They are quality made. That's for sure. I am sure that they came from somewhere in Maine. lol


Had thought I'd flip but they appear to be so rare I doubt I'd get much. They fit well enough with dress socks on a test run and should be terrific with thicker socks in colder temps.


----------



## WillBarrett

As mentioned yesterday:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Nothing more irritating than going a great pair of khakis and while ironing them - after washing and drying, of course - you notice three or four weird fade spots. Oh well - hard to notice except up close so I'll wear them anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

WillBarrett said:


> Found a pair of lace up Trafalgar shoes today - wooden heel in a camp moc style. Made in USA.
> 
> Doc - what did you find out about these?
> 
> Anyone else ever heard of these?
> 
> My size though so I win any way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the same Trafalgar as the one that makes belts and suspenders. The logo is the same. (I had at first thought it was different.)

Found two pairs, men's and women's, of Made in Italy loafers with that Trafalgar logo on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182474344996

That's it for Trafalgar shoes on eBay, whether a current listing or a recent completed one. Trafalgar shoes must be rare.


----------



## drlivingston

Fraser Tartan said:


> That's it for Trafalgar shoes on eBay, whether a current listing or a recent completed one. Trafalgar shoes must be rare.


When it comes to eBay, rare and obsolete are not your friends (unless they are US currency). If people aren't searching for it, you aren't selling it.


----------



## WillBarrett

They fit pretty well so I'm keeping them - shame there's no second hand market because they couldn't have possibly been cheap the first time around.


----------



## Woofa

Still having problems posting photos but I had a great pickup yesterday. A Zegna Centennial double breasted suit in very good condition. 
These were a limited edition of 100th anniversary suits released by Zegna with a modern remake of their original design and fabrics. Beautiful fabric and I am thinking about keeping this one in my closet.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Still having problems posting photos but I had a great pickup yesterday. A Zegna Centennial double breasted suit in very good condition.
> These were a limited edition of 100th anniversary suits released by Zegna with a modern remake of their original design and fabrics. Beautiful fabric and I am thinking about keeping this one in my closet.


Do you have a Photobucket account? I am not sure why AAAC makes it so difficult to post photos.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

drlivingston said:


> When it comes to eBay, rare and obsolete are not your friends (unless they are US currency). If people aren't searching for it, you aren't selling it.


Indeed, these are in the rare and not sought after territory. No market demand.


----------



## ran23

got some Bostonian Black Loafers on the bay, but now 97 outside, not wearing much.


----------



## wacolo

An LL Bean patch and flap for myself and a T&A three button cuff that fits but will probably get flipped.



And more guitar straps found in the womens belts. Vintage Ace and Bobbie Lee wovens. It does not look like the Bobbie Lee was ever used. The picture I got from my Uncle at the annual yard sale. I was a little pooped from travelling this week so I did not participate this year.


----------



## Odradek

Lovely bespoke sport coat from Anderson & Sheppard. 
Hard to see, but there's a light, sky blue windowpane pattern.
Picked up to flip, but it fits me like a glove, apart from the sleeves, which are at least an inch too long.
Sadly it has working cuff buttons.


----------



## Woofa

Okay so I really want to solve this problem and start posting again. I used to be able to click on a photo in photobucket and copy something and then paste it in. Then it seemed to update and I no longer see the option. Can someone using photobucket let me know what you do once the picture is on the screen? Much thanks in advance.


----------



## drlivingston

I love thrifting... :siesta:


----------



## FLMike

^Size?


----------



## drlivingston

FLMike said:


> ^Size?


Lol... I actually thrifted these shoes a few months ago. They didn't look this good. I paid $5 for them. Then, I shipped them off to Alden for their $169 restoration. This is what they sent back. So, they went from thrift to expensive.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> I love thrifting... :siesta:


And the crowd goes wild!!!!

:amazing::aportnoy::beer::wtf::rock:


----------



## Woofa




----------



## drlivingston

Listed and sold inside of 90 minutes. :cofee:


----------



## drlivingston

If you live in the Long Island area, look for a guy in shorts and Birkenstocks next week. I am leaving tomorrow for a one-week thrift-cation to the NYC area. I have some thrifting time planned with SpooPoker (the greatest thrifter EVER) from the TOF. This should be fun!


----------



## ran23

Found some two tone (black/brown) penny loafers E.T.Wright brand. great fit and casual for most things. (My last purchase of Black Penny Loafers look too business suit like). surprising I tried on a 40-s two piece Paul Dione (made in Canada) grey pinstripe summer suit on the $50.00 clearance rack. Lucked out with the 34 trousers and the jacket must have been tailored to my 38-S frame. good day.


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up a nice green PRL OCBD last week - washed and while hanging to dry I realized I missed two bleach spots and some ugly as sin monogram on the cuff.

C'est la vie.

Looks like I've got a new Saturday shirt.


----------



## roof

Picked up a pair of Johnson and Murphy Decatur in cognac. That's the brag the blue is I ruined the nice cognac color trying go clean them up and remove some bad wrinkles. Ended up dyeing them a dark cordovan to cover up my screwup. Not as good as the original finish but not a complete waste either. Oh well lesson learned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a pair of Cole Hana Bragano loafers - slip on tuxedo stuff.

Usually sells well on the Bay so that's fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Bit of a mixup, got a Hilfilger instead of the Tommy Bahama ordered (ebay). Watching the mailbox for my shirt now.


----------



## ran23

that Tommy Bahama dress shirt was a surprise, have never seen them before, only Hawaiian shirts. Found a Witty Bros Dark Charcoal Herringbone sport coat. great fit, just can't find any info on that brand.


----------



## Clintotron

ran23 said:


> that Tommy Bahama dress shirt was a surprise, have never seen them before, only Hawaiian shirts. Found a Witty Bros Dark Charcoal Herringbone sport coat. great fit, just can't find any info on that brand.


https://mobile.nytimes.com/2006/06/05/business/05witty.html?referer=https://www.google.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ran23

so, Witty is known for their Scottish Tweeds. nice jacket


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> If you live in the Long Island area, look for a guy in shorts and Birkenstocks next week. I am leaving tomorrow for a one-week thrift-cation to the NYC area. I have some thrifting time planned with SpooPoker (the greatest thrifter EVER) from the TOF. This should be fun!


Is he taking you for a ride in his Ferrari?


----------



## WillBarrett

Red label JAB blue silk 3/2 sack - perfect for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

I had a find this weekend so crazy I won't even bother posting it as everyone will say I am full of ......... it. So in lieu of here are some ties and a shirt I grabbed yesterday.

The Hole in One is from the Andover shop the others are a vintage PRL and local trad.


----------



## drlivingston

I am on a very temporary thrift / eBay hiatus as I make the transfer from pc to Mac. This should improve my listing ability (and quality) tenfold. Plus, it was 100% thrift funded. :cofee:


----------



## Orgetorix

wacolo said:


> I had a find this weekend so crazy I won't even bother posting it as everyone will say I am full of ......... it.


Don't you dare leave us hanging like that.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

A recent, defect-free pair of Allen Edmonds? :devil:


----------



## Jchuck61

I picked up a pair of Shell Florsheim V-Cleat Longwings about three years ago on Etsy. They were dull and the soles/heels worn, but the uppers were otherwise in good shape. Still, I put them in the closet and more or less forgot them. A week ago I pulled them out and got to work on them. They look great, except for the bunched stitching on the top of the welt. I'll eventually send them for resoling, but for now I'm enjoying them. $30 steal.


----------



## drlivingston

Fraser Tartan said:


> A recent, defect-free pair of Allen Edmonds? :devil:


That is so wrong... :laughing:


----------



## wacolo

Fraser Tartan said:


> A recent, defect-free pair of Allen Edmonds? :devil:





drlivingston said:


> That is so wrong... :laughing:


Blues today - Awesome, recent and unfortunately mismatched Sammy suit. Also some clean Park Avenues for $25.

Cape Madras shirt, which seems to be a short sleeve version of this one.

https://postimage.org

Vintage Palm Beach DJ.

And a CCC wool tie and PRL braces.

Non-trad items were a couple of Etro dress shirts, some 80's country on vinyl, and a Marmot windbreaker and Tarjzay waistcoat for me.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Spent the morning hitting some out-of-town estate sales and thrift shops. Picked up this Bohemian Club tie. That's their mascot owl. The club is best known for their mysterious annual gathering at Bohemian Grove. Perhaps some "master of the universe" owned this. Here's a documentary about Bohemian Grove if you are curious&#8230;





(Skip past the sensationalistic KKK intro and go to 1:20.)​


----------



## WillBarrett

Got a coupon to one of my favorite hunting grounds and of course everything that I had eyed last week.

Of course it was nothing I needed, but still...

All the sadz.


----------



## wacolo

Fraser Tartan said:


> Spent the morning hitting some out-of-town estate sales and thrift shops. Picked up this Bohemian Club tie. That's their mascot owl. The club is best known for their mysterious annual gathering at Bohemian Grove. Perhaps some "master of the universe" owned this. Here's a documentary about Bohemian Grove if you are curious&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Skip past the sensationalistic KKK intro and go to 1:20.)​


I must admit I have something of an addiction to Youtube conspiracy theory videos. The more out-there and homemade the better :aportnoy:.


----------



## FLMike

WillBarrett said:


> All the sadz.


What does this mean?


----------



## Clintotron

FLMike said:


> What does this mean?


That's Millenialese for "upset" or "sad".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillBarrett

*Thrift store blues & brags*



Clintotron said:


> That's Millenialese for "upset" or "sad".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ouch. I was called a millennial.

Forgive me - no more of that talk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clintotron

I speak French, but that doesn't make me French. Well, except for my Cajun French heritage. Dang it. I defeated myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drlivingston

Clintotron said:


> I speak French, but that doesn't make me French. Well, except for my Cajun French heritage. Dang it. I defeated myself.


Look on the bright side... At least you didn't surrender.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

wacolo said:


> I must admit I have something of an addiction to Youtube conspiracy theory videos. The more out-there and homemade the better :aportnoy:.


Out there?!? Open your eyes, man! :hi: :biggrin:


----------



## wacolo

Fraser Tartan said:


> Out there?!? Open your eyes, man! :hi: :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston

Shoe finds from yesterday...


Clockwise from top left:
David X Torino (full lizard)
Cole Haan Made in Italy formal pumps
Alden 681
Mezlan deerskin / calfskin
John Varvatos Made in Italy (I live suede wingtips)
AE Pembrooke
Rag & Bone Colby women's sneaker loafers
Gravati
AE "The Hopkinson" from the Independence Collection
AE "Park Avenue" rare brown shell cordovan :rock: (and only $14.99)
AE Maxfield

Sneakers! (rarely buy them unless I need them)

Clockwise from top left:
KSwiss Super Tubes (for the father-in-law)
Nike Air Pegasus (for the wife)
Brooks Beast 14 (por moi)
La Sportiva Nago climbing shoe thingies
Newton Sir Isaac

Better pics of the brown shell cordovan PAs.


----------



## cellochris

Sizes man, sizes!!!

Hold all 9D, 9.5D and 9E

:evil:



drlivingston said:


> Shoe finds from yesterday...
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top left:
> David X Torino (full lizard)
> Cole Haan Made in Italy formal pumps
> Alden 681
> Mezlan deerskin / calfskin
> John Varvatos Made in Italy (I live suede wingtips)
> AE Pembrooke
> Rag & Bone Colby women's sneaker loafers
> Gravati
> AE "The Hopkinson" from the Independence Collection
> AE "Park Avenue" rare brown shell cordovan :rock: (and only $14.99)
> AE Maxfield
> 
> Sneakers! (rarely buy them unless I need them)
> 
> Clockwise from top left:
> KSwiss Super Tubes (for the father-in-law)
> Nike Air Pegasus (for the wife)
> Brooks Beast 14 (por moi)
> La Sportiva Nago climbing shoe thingies
> Newton Sir Isaac
> 
> Better pics of the brown shell cordovan PAs.


----------



## wacolo

No clothes today but a sturdy piece of mid-century Drexel for $25. And a fantastic MIUSA Craftsman worm drive for $10. I have been making due with my beat to crap Black and Decker for too long.


----------



## ran23

that Craftsman is probably made my B&D. I brought mine to a tool show and the B&D dealer was surprised, didn't know B&D was making saws for Sears.


----------



## Clintotron

ran23 said:


> that Craftsman is probably made my B&D. I brought mine to a tool show and the B&D dealer was surprised, didn't know B&D was making saws for Sears.


Black and Decker made a line called Professional several, several years ago. I have a Professional reciprocating saw and, after a complete cord replacement, is a beast. I've cut down smaller trees with it (when my chainsaw wouldn't start). I would LOVE to have an older worm drive. The new ones are OK, but they're still leaps and bounds better than circular saws. My ¢¢.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odradek

Yesterday I came across two bags full of NOS ties from Holliday & Brown, and also a brand I'd never heard of called Hunters of Piccadilly.
Came away with seven, the best of the bunch, and am kicking myself I didn't pick out more, or even make an offer for the whole lot. There must have been 40 to 50 this in total.
Lots of them were somewhat ugly though.

After extensive searching online, I found that Hunters was a brand started by two former directors of Holliday & Brown, after that company was taken over.
https://www.permanentstyle.com/2010/02/the-history-of-hunters-and-peckham-rye.html


----------



## wacolo

ran23 said:


> that Craftsman is probably made my B&D. I brought mine to a tool show and the B&D dealer was surprised, didn't know B&D was making saws for Sears.





Clintotron said:


> Black and Decker made a line called Professional several, several years ago. I have a Professional reciprocating saw and, after a complete cord replacement, is a beast. I've cut down smaller trees with it (when my chainsaw wouldn't start). I would LOVE to have an older worm drive. The new ones are OK, but they're still leaps and bounds better than circular saws. My ¢¢. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This one is actually a Craftsman Industrial, which seemed to have been remade into the Craftsman Professional line sometime in the 1990s. From the model # it seems this one was apparently made by Skil and is essentially a rebranded 77. I had to do a LOT of digging on some tool forums to find all of this out . The B&D I have been getting by with was from the land of imported and seemed to be made of plastic and tinfoil.



Odradek said:


> Yesterday I came across two bags full of NOS ties from Holliday & Brown, and also a brand I'd never heard of called Hunters of Piccadilly.
> Came away with seven, the best of the bunch, and am kicking myself I didn't pick out more, or even make an offer for the whole lot. There must have been 40 to 50 this in total.
> Lots of them were somewhat ugly though.
> 
> After extensive searching online, I found that Hunters was a brand started by two former directors of Holliday & Brown, after that company was taken over.
> https://www.permanentstyle.com/2010/02/the-history-of-hunters-and-peckham-rye.html


Those are lovely O. You have a good eye!


----------



## Centaurus3200

Awesome thread! 

Thrift stores are basically what made me a clothes horse years ago. I find thrifting relaxing for some reason.

Some of my favorites over the years... 

Mephisto Hurrikan - $7.50 
Mephisto Runoff - $5
Gordon Rush Italian shoes, current style: $15
Paul Smith Italian sport coat - current style - $10
Porsche Design black orfina chronograph - the original 1970s model - $125
Various 1930s-1940s Gruen, Bulova, etc. 
Watches - $35-$75
3 1960s Dunn & Company English tailored harris tweed sport coats - $12 each 
Vintage Chester Barrie English cashmere coat - pretty wild plaid... But cool (to me at least) - $12
1960s Fred Hayman Giorgio Beverly Hills 3 piece tuxedo - $60. Wore it to my wedding 
Sebago US made dockslide, virtually new - $10
Sperry black/brown topsiders, Dominican, virtually new - $2
Prada dress shoes (those y2k ones with the "driving shoe soles") - $20
1980s "export quality" English Dr. Martens 1461 - $6
1990s Dr. Martens English 1461-$10
1990s Dr. Martens 8312 Bark Grizzly - near mint - $20
Vintage Ian Mankin suede jacket with wool lining. Very mod looking, England - $30
Burberry England rain coat with wool lining - $35
1960s vintage Pendleton - $8 each. 
Allen Sulley English made suede and wool cardigan. Softest suede I've ever felt - $13. 
Vintage Fred Hayman Giorgio feathersuede jacket - $5
Dolce Gabbana Italian harrington style jacket - $3
Paul and Shark black Italian wool jacket - $25
Paul and Shark blue and white French style long sleeve shirt with their usual embroidery everywhere - $4.99
Paul and Shark lightweight cotton jacket - $10
Vintage Patagonia US fleece/nylon windbreakers - $20-$25 each. I love those things 
Various Giorgio Armani dress shirts - $5-$10 through the years. 

Bunch of other stuff. $5 Levi's, $3 Merrell moabs, $5 patagonia short sleeve button up shirts...

Oh Yeah, and recently... 7 piece Briggs & Riley Baseline olive luggage set for $70. Now I need to go somewhere on vacation. Lol! 

I just get bored buying retail. And I'm cheap


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking at your list of finds, other than underclothing, socks and for some of us, shoes, why would you ever have to shop retail...that would be like throwing money away. Although, it is possible to enjoy substantial bargains by shopping the right sales at retail venues! Don't overlook those sources of bargains. In any event, you do seem to have a knack for success at thrifting. :thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston

I agree with Eagle! Welcome to the thread. I look forward to seeing more of your impressive finds. opcorn:


----------



## Centaurus3200

Thanks! I'll post some pics today... 

I just passed on a pair of Aldens. Too narrow and honestly not very exciting looking. There were a pair of blue AE south shore boat shoes. Those were too big. Could have probably gotten them for $3 each. They come up with the price on the spot at this particular place. 

If anyone lives in the San Francisco Bay area, message me and I'll tell you some of my favorite spots. 

I usually stay away from goodwill. They are way overpriced in The bay area, for the most part. And I'm pretty sure they ebay anything good. 

Salvation army is better, but not by much. 

I usually stick to independent thrift stores. Though, I do get nice stuff at the American Cancer Society Discovery shops. 

There is seemingly a premium at most thrift stores in the bay area. Gotta pay the high rent


----------



## Woofa

Sorry I can't do pics (maybe Dr.l will move them for me from TOF.
1964 Harvard rowing blazer with commemorative patch showing t0 year anniversary from 1914 to 1964 with Ben silver of new york buttons. Triple patch pocket. I would love to find out more about this so if you are a Harvard grad or know about these things please let me know. Very excited about this find.


----------



## triklops55

Bought these bad boys at the local flea market yesterday. I didn't realize they were whisky shell because they were so dirty when I bought them for $10. I picked them up only because I know they were C&J, only to realize they were shell when I examined them carefully at home. Unfortunately, just a tad too small for me even though they are 10D, so they are now on EBay for someone else to enjoy. I'm just glad to be able to give them a new life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triklops55

Odradek said:


> Yesterday I came across two bags full of NOS ties from Holliday & Brown, and also a brand I'd never heard of called Hunters of Piccadilly.
> Came away with seven, the best of the bunch, and am kicking myself I didn't pick out more, or even make an offer for the whole lot. There must have been 40 to 50 this in total.
> Lots of them were somewhat ugly though.
> 
> After extensive searching online, I found that Hunters was a brand started by two former directors of Holliday & Brown, after that company was taken over.
> https://www.permanentstyle.com/2010/02/the-history-of-hunters-and-peckham-rye.html


Terrific find! I've recently fallen in love with these older foulard and ancient madder ties; I always pick them up if I find them in good condition. I would've picked them all up if I were you even if I found them a bit ugly; these finely made vintage ties are getting harder to come by and, who knows, what you find ugly today might be beautiful to you tomorrow.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Wow, good catch on those C&J shells!


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Sorry I can't do pics (maybe Dr.l will move them for me from TOF.
> 1964 Harvard rowing blazer with commemorative patch showing t0 year anniversary from 1914 to 1964 with Ben silver of new york buttons. Triple patch pocket. I would love to find out more about this so if you are a Harvard grad or know about these things please let me know. Very excited about this find.


Always glad to help a brother out. She's a beaut!


----------



## Woofa

Thank you Dr.L.
Whiskey shell...wow, great find.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Woofa said:


> Sorry I can't do pics (maybe Dr.l will move them for me from TOF.
> 1964 Harvard rowing blazer with commemorative patch showing t0 year anniversary from 1914 to 1964 with Ben silver of new york buttons. Triple patch pocket. I would love to find out more about this so if you are a Harvard grad or know about these things please let me know. Very excited about this find.


You're probably aware of this but there's a book on the subject.

https://www.ivy-style.com/immodesty-blaze-on-blazers-rowing-and-well-adjusted-girls.html


----------



## sterlingindigo

Picked up a MSRP $1500 Corneliani ID navy blue cotton twill blazer with working cuff buttons, patch elbows and ticket pocket for a buck fitty at the Salvation Army. I get tons of compliments on it.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Interesting pair of high top boots in your photo collage. Any additional information regarding those that you might share with us? :icon_scratch:


----------



## sterlingindigo

I nicked the pic off the 2007 Robb Report Best of the Best. I think they are _Martin Dingman/Handmade by Silvano Sassetti. Here's the linky: https://robbreport.com/style/fashio...wardrobe-essentials-elements-of-style-240348/_


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks much for the feedback, sterlingindigo and welcome to AAAC! Looking forward to your future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## sterlingindigo

Thanks for the warm welcome eagle2250, very happy to be here.


----------



## Centaurus3200

I think I got this thrift bug out of my system for now. My wife certainly hopes so. I took off at 10 this morning ☺

Left some aldens with rubber soles on the shelf last week. Probably about $5...but size 8 narrow... I'm 9.5 M. 

Got two Zegna shirts for $3 each. One Italy, one turkey. They fit! 

Got an old school Bric's leather and nylon attache for $1. Cleaned up nicely. It will be our once a year tax bag for our tax appointment. Lol! 

Got two sets of Rochester shoe trees. $1.75 each. I think they are too big. I'll gift them to friends. 

And, not that I needed it, but a 20" Briggs & Riley Baseline carry on for $8. Really clean. We already have a 7 piece set... But our current 2 carry ons are 21"... 23" overall. United might get bitchy if they wanted to.


----------



## Centaurus3200

The basis for this expedition was I remembered seeing some florsheim v cleats at one store... But never gave much thought to them. I've seen a decent amount over the years, but
Honestly thought prada was more desirable. Shows you what I know. Ha! 

I also remember seeing an isaia suit at one place... Couldn't remember which one. Decided to abandon ship when the Temps in walnut Creek hit 107. Given past experiences, the suit was probably too big anyway. I'm a 38R.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice haul today:

Patagonia stand up shorts in my size 
PRL khaki shorts
Patagonia hiking shorts for eBay
Patagonia baggies for eBay
PRL polo shirt
VV polo shirt
BR - I know but decent - linen dress pants
J Crew camo shirt - super hipster for good for eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

WillBarrett said:


> Nice haul today:
> 
> Patagonia stand up shorts in my size
> PRL khaki shorts
> Patagonia hiking shorts for eBay
> Patagonia baggies for eBay
> PRL polo shirt
> VV polo shirt
> BR - I know but decent - linen dress pants
> J Crew camo shirt - super hipster for good for eBay
> 
> All for $10.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Testing tapatalk's image uploading. 

Chester Barrie cashmere jacket I got over a decade ago at a thrift store in Oakland. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

A few more photos of the jacket 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Okay, tapatalk is awesome. It stores your photos so you don't have to mess with image tags and photo hosting sites. 

I got lots of clothing photos... But don't wanna take over the thread. Lol


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Just picked these up. They are Cole Haan with spade soles, made in Italy. They are pretty nice (I was surprised to see "Cole Haan" inside) and a quick search turns up nothing. I've seen vintage Cole Haans with spade soles that were made in USA. I think those are pre-WW2. Not sure what the deal is with these. Maybe they're an homage of the old ones. Will need to research.


----------



## Orgetorix

Fraser Tartan said:


> Just picked these up. They are Cole Haan with spade soles, made in Italy. They are pretty nice (I was surprised to see "Cole Haan" inside) and a quick search turns up nothing. I've seen vintage Cole Haans with spade soles that were made in USA. I think those are pre-WW2. Not sure what the deal is with these. Maybe they're an homage of the old ones. Will need to research.


Wow! Those are stunning. Hope you're able to find out more!


----------



## Centaurus3200

Another interesting one I've had for a while. The suede is so soft. It's like butter! Wool lining. I gotta get it dry cleaned... But I'm afraid they'll screw it up. 

Any ideas on not ruining a suede jacket that needs cleaning? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Orgetorix said:


> Wow! Those are stunning. Hope you're able to find out more!


Thanks! Unfortunately, they aren't my size. Also, not sure if I would have needed to wear a fedora with them. 

Here's another angle&#8230;


----------



## Orgetorix

What size are they? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

They are 11M.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Here's another find from previous thrifting. 1960s Dunn and Company tweed.

I'll chill on posting more finds so I don't hog the thread... Unless people are enjoying the pictures. ☺






























Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Fraser Tartan said:


> They are 11M.


Dammit !


----------



## Centaurus3200

I also have a fetish for luggage... Why, I have no idea.

Here's a 7 piece Briggs & Riley Baseline collection I got for $70 on Craigslist.

And I just picked up a black baseline 20" for $8. And a Bric's attache for $1... I need an intervention.























Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Centaurus3200 said:


> Another interesting one I've had for a while. The suede is so soft. It's like butter! Wool lining. I gotta get it dry cleaned... But I'm afraid they'll screw it up.
> 
> Any ideas on not ruining a suede jacket that needs cleaning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Find a cleaner that handles leather. You could also ask for a recommendation from a store that specializes in leather/suede jackets.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Thanks. Yeah, I asked north Beach leather in San Francisco. They said they'd send it to their cleaners in like Chicago or something. They said there's no one they trust locally. I tripped out on that one. 

The jacket used to be clean. But I've had it since the late 90s. And I wear it... So you get ring around the collar eventually. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Blech... Did about 4 hours of thrifting today. Came up empty. I think I'll take a break for a while. 

Decided to try some Hayward thrift stores. Buncha nothing... 

Well there was a girly-ish Hartmann carry on for $8... But what do I need it for? 

Went for the 1st time to eco thrift in Hayward. Oh, they have stuff... But they definitely know how to search eBay. It's a huge store. About 8 pairs of Allen Edmonds, all $30-$40 each. Who cares... I thought it was gonna be cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Gah, that hideous Hartmann was from their wings collection. Apparently worth money. 20" rollaboard. Nice leather trim, but flimsy handle and crappy nylon material with a brownish mauve diamond pattern. My Briggs & Riley Baseline make it look like a toy. 

Oh well, live and learn 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Centaurus3200 said:


> Blech... Did about 4 hours of thrifting today. Came up empty. I think I'll take a break for a while.
> .............................
> Went for the 1st time to eco thrift in Hayward. Oh, they have stuff... But they definitely know how to search eBay. It's a huge store. About 8 pairs of Allen Edmonds, all $30-$40 each. Who cares... I thought it was gonna be cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Those prices on the AE's certainly complicate the challenge for those picking up stock to flip on the Bay, but trey to remember, the real thrill is in the hunt!


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> Those prices on the AE's certainly complicate the challenge for those picking up stock to flip on the Bay, but trey to remember, the real thrill is in the hunt!


Even at those prices, that represents approximately 90% off of retail. If they are in good condition (and relatively popular styles), there is still plenty of meat left on the bone for profitable flippage. I am not adverse to paying $30-40 for excellent condition AE. Of course, my preference is to thrift them for <$10, but I will not leave money on the shelves.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Gonna try out El sobrante thrift town today. Never been there. Kinda curious. After that, I think I'll stick with more well off east bay towns... Walnut Creek, Danville, Alamo, Pleasanton, Dublin, piedmont, Lafayette. Better chance of a "hit". 

I went down market because I thought the prices would be cheaper. So far, that hypothesis has been false. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

I'm basically only buying for me, not to flip. Lord knows why I'm even obsessed lately with thrifting. It's not like I need more clothes... But let's be honest... We never have enough clothes. Lol! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Oh yeah, here's another find from the past. Norm thompson suede and wool cardigan. Softest suede i ever felt. The flip side is butter soft leather. 

I think I got it for $13 at some Hollywood wardrobe store. The clerk said it was used in the movie Terminal with Tom Hanks. I never watched it to see if I could spot the sweater. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Centaurus3200 said:


> I think I got it for $13 at some Hollywood wardrobe store. The clerk said it was used in the movie Terminal with Tom Hanks. I never watched it to see if I could spot the sweater.


I dunno... Looks similar, but seems to have some differences.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Not the same... But I bet that one is also norm thompson. Mine might have that jacket's stunt double 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Work was slow today... So, I bailed and hit a few thrift stores. I need an intervention. Lol! 

Went back and found that Hartmann wings 20" under the racks in the women's unmentionables section. On second inspection, it really is no big deal, but I was already there.. So I bought it for $8.

Next up went to savers in Dublin, CA. Well organized and clean. Pricy, but not as ridiculous as eco thrift in Hayward. Not much there though... 

Found a Majer jacket for $9.99, but it was a 36 or 38 short. I almost bought it (I'm a 38R), but I realized it was a 3 button... So i left it. 

Seems the ticket is to buy a 38S and lengthen the sleeves... Voila, current fashion! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Walked to out of the closet thrift store on Polk Street in San Francisco at lunch. Got my work out! 

Decent prices... Not super cheap, but fair. 

Decent stuff. Boss, Canali, Zegna, brooks brothers, even some Majer. None of it fit me unfortunately... But I'll go back.

Sucks about the Majer. Navy 3/2 with brass buttons. 

Probably won't walk up pine. It's like scaling a cliff... Take Sutter instead. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

I had an unusually aggravating week and decided to drown my sorrows with some thrifting. Wound up 
passing on a fine old Square Rigger since it was monogrammed. Found a really funky popover. Made in Italy but with contrast collar, placket and epaulets :confused2:. 

I am still digging soft collar sport shirts and I am not brand proud.
PRL, Gap, Izod


PRL and Gitman (both for me) and BB


Scott Barber and older button-fly Gap seersucker


Billy Reid polo, USA Gant, and PRL OCBD


UT emblematic, Rooster chemistry theme, PRL


RT for O'Connell's, VV, Lands' End 


Ben Silver, Green Wool, Lands end 50/50 wool mohair.


And lastly some cast iron that will be put to use tonight.


----------



## WillBarrett

Excellent tie haul - and that cast iron!

But the UT tie - of what use is this? Perhaps to wear to a young man's Champions of Life ceremony?


----------



## Centaurus3200

Read on yelp a response from the head of eco thrift (the place with the $40 Allen Edmonds). 

They ARE NOT a thrift store. They are a for profit business that buys inventory from charities that do not have store fronts (I assume like churches). 

Seems like an interesting business plan... And at the same time, I'll also never shop there again. 

I wonder how common this practice is amongst some places we all think are genuine thrift stores?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Centaurus3200 said:


> Read on yelp a response from the head of eco thrift (the place with the $40 Allen Edmonds).
> 
> They ARE NOT a thrift store. They are a for profit business that buys inventory from charities that do not have store fronts (I assume like churches).
> 
> Seems like an interesting business plan... And at the same time, I'll also never shop there again.
> 
> I wonder how common this practice is amongst some places we all think are genuine thrift stores?


Value Village is essentially that way: in my area, each store is affiliated with a charity and pay them for "donations" received.


----------



## drlivingston

Centaurus3200 said:


> Read on yelp a response from the head of eco thrift (the place with the $40 Allen Edmonds).
> 
> They ARE NOT a thrift store. They are a for profit business that buys inventory from charities that do not have store fronts (I assume like churches).
> 
> Seems like an interesting business plan... And at the same time, I'll also never shop there again.
> 
> I wonder how common this practice is amongst some places we all think are genuine thrift stores?


It's not an unusual business plan. The largest thrift stores in the Birmingham area are "for-profit" stores. However, they don't gouge in terms of prices. They take in merchandise from individuals, corporations, AND charitable institutions. They do donate heavily to many "Christian" charities and make their financials public. To me, regardless of their religious or profit preferences, as long as they put out quality merchandise at affordable prices, I will be a frequent customer.


----------



## WillBarrett

Explain the nature of taking on items from charities - how does that work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Centaurus3200 said:


> Read on yelp a response from the head of eco thrift (the place with the $40 Allen Edmonds).
> 
> They ARE NOT a thrift store. They are a for profit business that buys inventory from charities that do not have store fronts (I assume like churches).
> 
> Seems like an interesting business plan... And at the same time, I'll also never shop there again.
> 
> I wonder how common this practice is amongst some places we all think are genuine thrift stores?


Churches and non-profits that take donations can try to sell these items themselves. That might mean holding a rummage sale or opening their own thrift store. Some even sell items on eBay. This takes time and money. Who's going to do all of that work? An alternative is for these organizations to sell items in bulk to somebody else. The charity may receive more benefit than they otherwise would have once all the costs are factored in and without their organization being distracted by the complexities involved with selling all of these donations.

When Eco-Thrift, a for-profit business, buys inventory from charities, they supply the charities with the benefit they seek.

Do you remember the Savers that was on University Ave. in Berkeley? That's the same company as Value Village. They are a large for-profit chain doing business much like Eco-Thrift.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Yeah, I went to the savers in Dublin recently. Not as high as eco thrift... But they will also jack the price if they feel they have something good. 

I guess all thrift stores do that to some degree... But the for profit ones seem to do it more blatantly. They are by nature trying to maximize their profit. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Centaurus3200, there aren't many local for-profit thrift stores. They have trouble surviving in our market due to competition and our high commercial rent.

The three separate local Goodwill organizations have between them about 70 stores. They receive so many donations that they can price things low enough to rely on turnover to make their money. They have a constant supply of inventory. No, things aren't cheap but they are low enough that multiple sales often occur in the same shelf or rack space in the course of a short amount of time. I sometimes take three or four fun "coffee breaks" in my computer work during the day and hit a single busy store. Thanks to high turnover, that can be worthwhile. You make more money selling a whole lot of $5.99, $7.99 or $14.99 shoes that you got for "free" than possibly a single pair of $40 shoes in a given amount of time in the same space. There are other stores that use a similar strategy.

Many of the independent stores here seem to do just fine because they have volunteer labor to reduce their costs. Some are also in niches where they have wealthier donors and thus have things they can charge more for and get it. They don't need high turnover to survive. They can charge $150 for a pair of donated shoes (not AE and not a bad deal).

The for-profit thrift store business model doesn't seem to work here except in some lower rent areas. What's there out in Hayward? Eco-thrift has it mostly to itself. The density of thrift stores in that area is low. They can price a pair of AE's at $40 and let them sit until they sell.

Savers in Berkeley lasted less than two years with their business model. Meanwhile, Goodwill is expanding in the same region.

FYI, there's a brand new Goodwill in downtown Walnut Creek. Haven't checked it out.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Yeah, the only thrift store near eco thrift is thrift center further down on mission Boulevard. They are nothing too exciting either. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Centaurus3200 said:


> Yeah, I went to the savers in Dublin recently. Not as high as eco thrift... But they will also jack the price if they feel they have something good.
> 
> I guess all thrift stores do that to some degree... But the for profit ones seem to do it more blatantly. They are by nature trying to maximize their profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yeah, that Dublin store is a good example. Huge store! That's quite a field trip for me but I've taken BART out there and made a day out of it. Never found a thing. Anything cool, interesting, or valuable seems to be priced quite high and not worth it. The best I can figure is that they do fine turning over things like t-shirts, polos, and Dockers in quantity at a decent price. The other stuff is treated like gravy. They price it high and let it sit. Maybe they clear that merchandise out on some sort of sale day.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I like "treasure hunting" at thrift stores (as well as at secondhand stores, estates sales, etc.) and I'm an addict, haha. It's mostly about finding things I can't buy at a regular store, especially rare or vintage things to make my wardrobe more interesting (to me). A six-button unlined collar BB OCBD in a rare color is more valuable (to me) than a custom ordered new one from Mercer although I would not call it objectively better. I prefer that these things be unused or only very lightly used but I'll deal with removing a stain or something if it's something I really like and would be hard to obtain otherwise. I look mostly for things for myself but I'll resell too. I hope to make others happy and it helps fund my addiction. 

I'll be honest. I don't have any particularly favored places. I visit places that fit in with my routine for the day. Thrifting is secondary but I wedge it into my day pretty often if I have time. It's fun. Nice things can be found almost anywhere. I do dislike a short list of places but I'll sometimes visit them anyway because _you never know_. I'll share my local list.

Local for-profits like Savers and Eco-Thrift: For reasons discussed.

Salvation Army: Something is going on whereby many things never hit their sales floors. The product mix is not normal. I think they are pulling items and selling them in bulk to for-profit vendors. I don't know if they are Savers/Eco-Thrift, secondhand shops such as Crossroads/Buffalo Exchange, large eBay sellers, or what. Been there far too many times to know that something is going on. I don't consider it wrong if they are doing this. Your East Bay Salvation Armys (like https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-salvation-army-oakland?osq=salvation+army) are better for me than the ones on this side of the Bay (such as the usually awful https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-salvation-army-san-francisco-11?osq=salvation+army). I don't know if they are part of the same organization or are like the separate local Goodwill organizations (https://sfgoodwill.org/, https://eastbaygoodwill.org/, https://www.goodwillsv.org/).

American Cancer Society Discovery Shops: Never found a thing I wanted. Might be my bad luck! They seem like they'd be good.

Rescued Treasures in Walnut Creek: Stay away from thrift shops staffed by cat ladies. They are a bad omen! (Staff is fine but I just have bad luck.) [Yelp link: https://www.yelp.com/biz/rescued-treasures-walnut-creek]

Also, certain thrift shops run by churches seem to only have old (in a bad way, like polyester and wide ties) or low-end things. There was a thrift shop underground at a church near UC Berkeley that stands out in my mind. Only open a few times a week for a half day. I think they closed. Fire or something? [updated: It was called The Cellar and closed due to a fire. Yelp says they are scheduled to reopen in September 2017. https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-cellar-thrift-store-berkeley]

St. Vincent de Paul: Like the church thrift shops. But, I found a brand new with tags recent Turnbull & Asser shirt last year (maybe my last visit at https://www.yelp.com/biz/st-vincent-de-paul-thrift-store-south-san-francisco). I wear mostly "trad" but I like things like that too. It was something like $4.99 but I'd been happy to have paid up for it. Good is more important than cheap to me. Complete aberration from my experience.

No doubt these are honeypots for others with better luck and skill. 

Sometimes _really nice_ things can be found at _nice_ prices at for-profit secondhand and consignment stores. They can't know everything and can't always do the research. They make mistakes.

This leads to a funny scenario. There are people who flip things between thrift stores and the secondhand stores. I've seen people fill a shopping cart at Goodwill and then pull it several blocks to a secondhand store to sell what they can to their buyers. They pay cash. Look for ladies or students hastily yanking tags off their things while waiting their turn to meet with buyers. Well, sometimes there will be a really great deal at one of these secondhand stores due to an error in identification. This can lead to an item being bought at Goodwill for $5, sold to the secondhand store for $15, and that item still being a great deal at $45 with similar items being sold on eBay for several times that. I've bought great things at secondhand stores that had a telltale Goodwill cut tag inside a pocket or something written with a marker (I @$%@# hate that) with an obvious Goodwill price.

I've enjoyed reading your thrift adventure posts and thought I'd ramble a little.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Awesome post Fraser!

Haha about Rescued treasures... Been there a few times. I could have sworn I've seen an Isaiah suit there. Never heard of the brand until this forum. 

My picks are... 

Garrett thrift in walnut Creek. 
Leftovers in walnut creek
Discovery in walnut creek
The hospice shop in wc is a rip off... So I skip it. 

The hospice in Danville and Alamo are better, but still expensive. The Danville one has decent stiff sometimes. 

Hospice in San Leandro can be okay 

Discovery in Oakland is good, but there's this new younger manager there she's insane with the pricing. 

Used to go to bambino thrift in Oakland but it's been slim pickings and expensive lately. 

Wayside in Lafayette is great. Nifty thrift is a crap hole... But it's walking distance to wayside. 

My favorite is dress best for less at the piedmont rec center (not the retail store in Oakland). They make up the prices on the spot. You can haggle if you like. Definite hit or miss and it's small... But super cheap. They had a pair of Aldens once. Size 8 narrow. I'm a 9.5M so I didn't inquire. 

I've bought minty Dominican made Sperry's for $2 and barely used Merrell moabs for $3.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

Perhaps the best thrifting day in a few years for me: on Thursday, I found four suits, in exactly my measurements in every direction, made of Zegna's Trofeo merino and merino/silk blend fabrics in year-round weight (9oz, maybe?), full canvas, and tailored by Tai Pan Row, which appears to be quite a reputable place.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Yeah, I've been posting on this thread a lot. I can't help it. I've been thrift store crazy lately. Lol! 

Not trad in the least bit... But bought a Dolce Gabbana suit that fits absolutely perfectly for $15.

My wife said I look like a less attractive version of Lucifer Morningstar. Ha! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Centaurus3200, you seem to have a real gift for finding extraordinary values during your thrift store quests. Thank you for allowing us to shre in the joy of your success! :thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston

So, I received a message from a recent eBay buyer in Georgia. He said, "I know this is unusual, but I find myself in need of your services. I own too many shoes and need to get rid of them. Would you be interested in buying a bunch of my shoes if I make the price too good to refuse?" I replied, "Are you looking to consign them with me?" His reply, "No, I want to just sell them." My next question, "How many pairs are we talking about?" The ominous reply, "A bunch... But they are all desirable shoes. You will need lots of room in a vehicle."
So, early Tuesday morning, I headed to the Norcross area just outside of Atlanta. Not knowing about the volume of shoes in question, I had rented a minivan to help with the hauling of the unknown inventory. When I arrived at his house and saw the collection, I had a "Jaws" moment. You remember the scene... "We're going to need a bigger boat." I realized that my current mode of transportation was going to be woefully inadequate. My host anticipated this and had already secured alternate transport from a local Enterprise. I picked up a huge cargo van, went to Home Depot and purchased two bundles of large (18x18x24) shipping boxes, and proceeded to get to work.
The shoes just kept coming. There were Allen Edmonds, Alden, Ferragamo, Prada, Grenson, Barker, Trickers, etc. Yes, there were some lesser names like Cole Haan, Ted Baker, Aldo, and even a few vintage Stacy Adams. But, considering the enormity of the haul, I wasn't going to let a few bad apples spoil the bunch. When I had finished, there were a total of 512 pairs of shoes. It took 35 boxes to contain them all. As far as price is concerned, they were far cheaper than thrift store prices. He even threw in several shoes racks, tons of (still in the box) shoe trees, and copious amounts of Meltonian and Saphir products! Needless to say, the wife was not amused when I returned that evening. Here is a picture of the loaded haul when I stopped at Temple, Ga, for fuel.


----------



## Centaurus3200

Holy crap! So he won't sell them himself on Ebay?

Just tell your wife the projected profit on the haul. She'll help you sell them 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Clintotron

drlivingston said:


> So, I received a message from a recent eBay buyer in Georgia. He said, "I know this is unusual, but I find myself in need of your services. I own too many shoes and need to get rid of them. Would you be interested in buying a bunch of my shoes if I make the price too good to refuse?" I replied, "Are you looking to consign them with me?" His reply, "No, I want to just sell them." My next question, "How many pairs are we talking about?" The ominous reply, "A bunch... But they are all desirable shoes. You will need lots of room in a vehicle."
> So, early Tuesday morning, I headed to the Norcross area just outside of Atlanta. Not knowing about the volume of shoes in question, I had rented a minivan to help with the hauling of the unknown inventory. When I arrived at his house and saw the collection, I had a "Jaws" moment. You remember the scene... "We're going to need a bigger boat." I realized that my current mode of transportation was going to be woefully inadequate. My host anticipated this and had already secured alternate transport from a local Enterprise. I picked up a huge cargo van, went to Home Depot and purchased two bundles of large (18x18x24) shipping boxes, and proceeded to get to work.
> The shoes just kept coming. There were Allen Edmonds, Alden, Ferragamo, Prada, Grenson, Barker, Trickers, etc. Yes, there were some lesser names like Cole Haan, Ted Baker, Aldo, and even a few vintage Stacy Adams. But, considering the enormity of the haul, I wasn't going to let a few bad apples spoil the bunch. When I had finished, there were a total of 512 pairs of shoes. It took 35 boxes to contain them all. As far as price is concerned, they were far cheaper than thrift store prices. He even threw in several shoes racks, tons of (still in the box) shoe trees, and copious amounts of Meltonian and Saphir products! Needless to say, the wife was not amused when I returned that evening. Here is a picture of the loaded haul when I stopped at Temple, Ga, for fuel.


Lordy mercy! What will you be doing with all of those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drlivingston

Centaurus3200 said:


> Holy crap! So he won't sell them himself on Ebay?


No, he had zero desire to do any online selling.



Clintotron said:


> Lordy mercy! What will you be doing with all of those?


So far, the only use that I have found for them is as an ersatz cat perch.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

What he's not telling us is that they are all 14½AAAA. 


Now that's a HAUL! :aportnoy:


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed, the most pressing question at this point is...what size(s) are they? LOL.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, the most pressing question at this point is...what size(s) are they? LOL.


Mostly 8.5-9 and Euro sizes 41-42. Fortunately, all D width.


----------



## ran23

My favorite consignment Men's Store, the salesman bought the store recently. He was the one I first went in and bought clothes after losing over 50 pounds. Navy Blazer and Grey Tweed jacket. No idea how much I have bought since. Shoes, Jackets, shirts, suits, everything I wanted. BB Makers Cotton tie today --$10.00


----------



## Centaurus3200

Interesting morning of thrifting. Hit my fave spot. Didn't know it was a $10 fill a bag sale. Line out to the street. 

Ridiculously mobbed inside. grabbed what I could to try on outside. they trusted me to not run off... 

Allen Edmonds loafers in box with bags. Moderate sole wear. Could use a polishing. 10.5D. I'm a 9.5. 15 BB makers shirts. all way too big for me. As was an awesome chaps suit. 

Was chatting with a guy in line. He had the shoe size and shirt size to match. He asked are these good brands? I was like... Um, yeah. He was very thankful. 

I grabbed yet another Briggs & Riley Baseline carry on, some new slim fit American made shirt. Can't remember the name... and an Italian casual jacket...all for $7.

Then hit a neighborhood block sale on the way home. Got a burr grinder for the wife for $3. 

And... Just blew $70 on lunch with the wife. So it all averages out. Lol! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Centaurus3200

Shirt is mizzen and main. Got it for a dollar. Fit is awesome. Polyester lycra though. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

8.5D you say? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterc

Blue label Polo Ralph Lauren Italian made silk/wool glen plaid center vented jacket. Perfect condition and fits like a dream, from the days when a 44R really was 44R and not an approximation of one.

I date this from 1999 - 2005 or so.


----------



## wacolo

Passed on some Bostonian Crown WIndsor wingtip shells. The shoes overall were in fine shape, but the sizing info was completely illegible. I thought I could make out a 10, but the felt closer to a 9. Any way didn't want to bother with a flip without being able to confirm the size .


----------



## ran23

Just won a BB Yellow pin stripe shirt for $5.00. will win either way.


----------



## sbdivemaster

drlivingston said:


> Mostly 8.5-9 and Euro sizes 41-42. Fortunately, all D width.


Dr. Livingston,

Your PM box is full...


----------



## Odradek

Just back from a week in the extreme south-west of Ireland, way down the Mizen Peninsula.
Thrifting opportunities were few and the pickings were slim, but I did come home with a lovely Holliday and Brown tie, a Charles Tyrwhitt waistcoat, and lastly, a pair of BNWT Dubarry deck shoes. They are ex-store display, and possibly a tiny bit sun faded from being in a window.
Was going to flip them on eBay, but they are a good fit, so I might save them for days out in our canoe.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> Mostly 8.5-9 and Euro sizes 41-42. Fortunately, all D width.


Ding Ding Ding !


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Not necessarily trad, however, I thrifted a new looking Samuelsohn suit that likely was worn once to a wedding. All it may require is shortening the pants by perhaps an inch. At 50% off I wasn't going to leave it on the rack.


----------



## Woofa

Let's try the new system.


----------



## Woofa




----------



## drlivingston

Woofa is back in the picture game! What webhost are you using? Imgur?


----------



## Woofa

well, I had downloaded these directly from my phone as far as I knew. but now they are not showing up on my screen again. never easy!!!


----------



## drlivingston

Uh oh... AAAC has the "thumbs up" feature now. I am not sure that is a good idea.


----------



## ran23

A nice BB Makers Navy silk tie with french horns, in the sale rack??? $2.00


----------



## Woofa




----------



## gamma68

Not clothing, but I found two vintage Swiss Army wool blankets in MINT condition. The makers "signed" each blanket with their initials and the year. The one pictured is from 1944. The other one is from 1956.

I've since learned that the original Swiss Army blankets are very collectible and becoming scarce.


----------



## gamma68

Another recent brag:


----------



## drlivingston

I need to post some brags. After my mother passed away last week, things have sorta piled up. My motivation is rather diminished. However, life goes on and I intend to try to take some photos today.


----------



## ran23

The BB Yellow shirt? more of a strong mustard colour. nice.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

drlivingston said:


> I need to post some brags. After my mother passed away last week, things have sorta piled up. My motivation is rather diminished. However, life goes on and I intend to try to take some photos today.


My sincerest sympathies Dr Livingston.


----------



## WillBarrett

Sorry for your loss, my friend. At my in-laws as we speak - my wife's grandmother passed this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> My sincerest sympathies Dr Livingston.


Thank you, kind sir.



WillBarrett said:


> Sorry for your loss, my friend. At my in-laws as we speak - my wife's grandmother passed this afternoon.


I never knew my grandmothers. They were gone before my father retired and we moved back to the mainland. Knowing my daughter's attachment to my wife's mother, I can't imagine your wife's sorrow.


----------



## Centaurus3200

I hear the term "orphan" a lot. Meaning sport coats missing their pants. 

So, how do you determine if it's a suit that's missing the pants... Or just a sport coat that never had pants? 

I recently bought a Z Zegna mohair and wool sport coat pretty cheap. Yeah, that's their low end line, but it fit awesome and needed nothing. Great for jeans. 

I did check the pants section just in case. Nothing matched. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Many Zegna labels will indicate if it is a "jacket" or "suit."


----------



## wacolo

Everyone was having a sale today it seemed. Got lucky on a few staple pieces for myself which I will not bother you with. Did manage to grab these two for $3 each.
Faconnable by Cantarelli and an Arnold Brandt. The windowpane will probably go to a buddy of mine who I have on speed dial for just such occasions.


Also an REI vest and Gitman gingham shirt.


Blues - At the store that never has half off sales, but was having one today I found a bass guitar squirreled away on a shelf. Schecter diamond series in great shape and upgraded with EMGs. It would have been $60. Why oh why I left it there I could not say. After all of these years I know better. And of course it was gone when I came back through :fool:.


----------



## WillBarrett

What a bummer. I lost some USA Made Weejuns in my size the same way last week.

Did get a couple things today:

An 80 yr old copy of Hamlet.
3/2 Norman Hilton sack in my size - houndstooth!
Oxxford silk/cashmere/wool blend.
Swimsuits to flip - VV, J Crew and Patagonia
Murray's shorts
BB pajamas to flip




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

EPIC tie haul today... Details and pictures tomorrow (Hermès, Ferragamo, Charvet, Brioni, etc.)


----------



## drlivingston

As promised, here are the pics from yesterday's tie haul. 61 total (all thrift pricing... no consignment)

Ferragamo (several NWT)








Hermès








Robert Talbott (Best of Class, Carmel, and Estate)









Random eBay fodder (Brioni, Charvet, Sulka, Polo, etc.)









Brooks Brothers (I typically leave these, but... oh well)


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I found myself nodding and laughing in agreement with you about BB ties. It's a real buyer's market on those!

Nice haul! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WillBarrett

I don't even want to guess where.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I don't even want to guess where.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big Saver Thrift in Roebuck.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

drlivingston said:


> Big Saver Thrift in Roebuck.


There must have been a Big Donor in Roebuck!

Nice haul! I don't think the places I go to have so many ties on display at any given time.


----------



## brantley11

So, a few years ago I had a similar experience. Out of the blue an eBay user messaged me and said he was closing his collectible tractor store and needed to sell his inventory. He thought I was the man for the job.

Long story short, I spent 3 months selling precision classics tractors (filled up an 8x20 enclosed trailer) for the former business owner. I did net $15k on the deal though!



drlivingston said:


> So, I received a message from a recent eBay buyer in Georgia. He said, "I know this is unusual, but I find myself in need of your services. I own too many shoes and need to get rid of them. Would you be interested in buying a bunch of my shoes if I make the price too good to refuse?" I replied, "Are you looking to consign them with me?" His reply, "No, I want to just sell them." My next question, "How many pairs are we talking about?" The ominous reply, "A bunch... But they are all desirable shoes. You will need lots of room in a vehicle."
> So, early Tuesday morning, I headed to the Norcross area just outside of Atlanta. Not knowing about the volume of shoes in question, I had rented a minivan to help with the hauling of the unknown inventory. When I arrived at his house and saw the collection, I had a "Jaws" moment. You remember the scene... "We're going to need a bigger boat." I realized that my current mode of transportation was going to be woefully inadequate. My host anticipated this and had already secured alternate transport from a local Enterprise. I picked up a huge cargo van, went to Home Depot and purchased two bundles of large (18x18x24) shipping boxes, and proceeded to get to work.
> The shoes just kept coming. There were Allen Edmonds, Alden, Ferragamo, Prada, Grenson, Barker, Trickers, etc. Yes, there were some lesser names like Cole Haan, Ted Baker, Aldo, and even a few vintage Stacy Adams. But, considering the enormity of the haul, I wasn't going to let a few bad apples spoil the bunch. When I had finished, there were a total of 512 pairs of shoes. It took 35 boxes to contain them all. As far as price is concerned, they were far cheaper than thrift store prices. He even threw in several shoes racks, tons of (still in the box) shoe trees, and copious amounts of Meltonian and Saphir products! Needless to say, the wife was not amused when I returned that evening. Here is a picture of the loaded haul when I stopped at Temple, Ga, for fuel.


----------



## LIer

gamma68 said:


> Another recent brag:


Wow Gamma, fantastic tie! What would it take to get you to part with that?

Well, as Eagle would say, "Wear it in good health!"

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

LIer said:


> Wow Gamma, fantastic tie! What would it take to get you to part with that?
> 
> Well, as Eagle would say, "Wear it in good health!"


This particular tie is remaining in my wardrobe. It's the quintessential Skull & Crossbones emblematic.


----------



## Woofa

Did not buy these buy never seen braces like these before with the four buttons. Any ideas? Military?


----------



## greyflannel

Woofa said:


> Did not buy these buy never seen braces like these before with the four buttons. Any ideas? Military?
> View attachment 17628
> View attachment 17629


Firefighter turnout gear suspenders?


----------



## drlivingston

greyflannel said:


> Firefighter turnout gear suspenders?


Correct.


----------



## Woofa

Cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Designed to carry that heavily loaded caboose! LOL.


----------



## wacolo

One stop this morning. Grabbed a watercolor I liked, dated 1979.


I purchased these same pillow cases at this same store maybe 2 years ago. Now I have a set for the upstairs bedroom.


Yet one more wool blanket for the collection.


And the post Georgia made about liking college t-shirts made pick this up. It needs a washing, but overall is very clean. Definitely older, but I am not sure how old. I would guess 80s or 90's? Apparently Velva Sheen has made a comeback as a hipster/curated brand .


Passed on two very clean Tori Richard shirts. Also skipped a pair of Cove Mgs jump boots. Might actually go back for those if they are still there tomorrow as the shoes were all half off.


----------



## drlivingston

Yes, I let Tori Richard and Reyn Spooner stay on the racks (unless they are the limited edition Reyn x MLB shirts). And, you have to have a man bun before you can successfully pull off a Velva Sheen.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

It's amusing how Reyn Spooner will use just about any excuse to come up with a "limited edition" shirt. No reason to get excited about most of them. However, besides MLB, I've had good luck with college and pro football (both depend on the team, of course), and best of all, Disney/Pixar, the shell cordovan (flip-wise) of Reyn Spooner. The latter can go for $100-200 used. I've only come across one or maybe two of those. Maybe they're the cigar shell of Reyn Spooner.

I like the low-brow polycotton and cotton floral ones to wear myself.  Unfortunately, it's usually too chilly around here to wear them very much though.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today was a good enough day. I came across 3 Samuelsohn suits in 50 XL (left them), found a Paul Stuart in 42 ML (rats, I'm 42 Short). 2 of the 50 XL were on original hangers. I put those in my cart. 

I also discovered a new pair of Hudson jeans in my size (even the inseam is essentially correct). I'd never heard of the brand but they appear to be relatively expensive.


----------



## CMDC

First time finding Attolini in all my time thrifting. Fits just about perfect. Very soft flannel midnight blue.


----------



## drlivingston

That is an awesome find @CMDC!!! I will post my finds later today!


----------



## drlivingston

Recent shoe finds (all true thrift)
My apologies for the poor picture quality. I used my cell phone. There are a few pairs of Aldens, AE Shaker Heights, AE Broadstreet, Dubarry of Ireland loafers, Gravati peccary, Ermenegildo Zegna, vintage sharkskin bluchers, etc.


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> Recent shoe finds (all true thrift)
> My apologies for the poor picture quality. I used my cell phone. There are a few pairs of Aldens, AE Shaker Heights, AE Broadstreet, Dubarry of Ireland loafers, Gravati peccary, Ermenegildo Zegna, vintage sharkskin bluchers, etc.
> 
> View attachment 18056


Nice 681s. They've been my go-to work shoes for 20 years. Size?


----------



## drlivingston

So, I hit this estate sale last weekend in the metro-B'ham area. Needless to say, after 10 seconds there, my brain went into sensory overload. Then, it quickly transitioned into acquisition mode with a vengeance. I will try to break things down into several posts.
First, exactly 100 Polo Ralph Lauren ties (many NWOT or NWT)











Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

More of the Polo ties...


Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

Last of the Polo ties... (damn 10 image limit)


Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

48 pairs of braces...










Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

More ties...


Spoiler



















You gotta love $1 grenadine!











































Another 30 Nicky Milano ties (many 100% ca$hmere)


----------



## drlivingston

Here's some shoes from the same estate sale as the ties.


Spoiler











Allen Edmonds Broadstreet / Salvatore Ferragamo








Polo Ralph Lauren (made in Italy) / Salvatore Ferragamo








Allen Edmonds Strand (rare British tan grain leather) / Alden








Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft (USA Made) x 2








Saxone (benchmade in England) / Walk-Over (USA made)







Johnston & Murphy Cellini (made in Italy) / Bally (made in Italy)









Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft (custom spikeless golf shoes / Cole-Haan (USA made)


----------



## eagle2250

Falling into the blues category, pairs of Mephisto Able shoes and RM Williams Yard boots are off to the local Goodwill Store.


----------



## drlivingston

More recent stuff!


Spoiler


----------



## drlivingston

More recent stuff! Part II


Spoiler







































100% Ca$hmere x 6!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My family and I are travelling out of town and my wife proposed we stop at the thrift store for the kids' Halloween costumes. I came out with a Hermes tie and a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren selvedge jeans.


----------



## drlivingston

My first stop this morning...








The cashier didn't understand why three of them were "so much more expensive" than the fourth one. So, she gave them all to me for $1.59 each. lol


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> l
> View attachment 18369


Funny....I own the pelican and fish tie in red, and I used to own the windmill and tulips tie in blue.


----------



## Woofa

This weekend.


----------



## gamma68

Found and acquired this mint letterman's cardigan. Fits perfectly. Love the buttons and the vintage tag.


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> My first stop this morning...
> 
> View attachment 18368
> The cashier didn't understand why three of them were "so much more expensive" than the fourth one. So, she gave them all to me for $1.59 each. lol
> View attachment 18369


Where on earth do you find these places ?
I mean I live in a fairly upmarket area and rarely find nice ties anymore.

Still, today I did pop into a thrift shop I visit regularly and found a Brioni double-breasted suit in excellent condition. 
Far too big for me sadly, but it will help fund more shoes no doubt.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Where on earth do you find these places ?


Alabama... Which is the polar opposite of "upscale." Around here, taking pride in your house means rotating the tires yearly. 
Today, I found a mint condition $.99 Hermès and a new Zegna Quindici for $2.99. The other Zegna and Pucci were $1.99 each.


----------



## zzdocxx

drlivingston said:


> My first stop this morning...
> 
> View attachment 18368
> The cashier didn't understand why three of them were "so much more expensive" than the fourth one. So, she gave them all to me for $1.59 each. lol
> View attachment 18369


 Hello.

Those are for real Hermes ties?

Amazing!


----------



## drlivingston

zzdocxx said:


> Hello.
> 
> Those are for real Hermes ties?
> 
> Amazing!


Absolutely real. Today's fun finds...
Allen Edmonds x 10!


----------



## zzdocxx

Good heavens you must have a leprechaun following you around to give you good luck or something!

irate:


----------



## Odradek

This morning I picked up a pair of charcoal trousers tailored by Chittleborough & Morgan of Savile Row.
It was only once I got home and examined the label that I found they'd been made for John Paul Getty Junior.










I'm betting they were part of a suit, but this is from a place that only opens once every three weeks, so no going back to search for a jacket.
They are usually very good about having everything together, so maybe these were just orphans.

Also got a nice Gieves & Hawkes tweed jacket, a DAKS pinstripe suit for only £5, and some pocket squares from Charvet and Turnbull & Asser.


----------



## drlivingston

A couple finds that I forgot to post:

Vintage Bemidji Woolen Mills mackinaw
















Also, a vintage Identity Inc. varsity jacket made for Apple in 1996 to promote the first Mission Impossible movie.


----------



## wacolo

My first decent day in a while. I almost sat it out due to having other priorities, but i am glad I did not.
My first stop and Americas Thrift is still trying to hurt my feelings. In addition it appears they had pulled every single tie that was a sale color. The rack was jammed, but not a single one was to be seen.

I did manage to sneak out with some tweed suit pants apparently from the same donor. I also found a vest that matched the gray ones.
[/url]

The Goodwill was better to me. 
Alden
[/url]

Pop on Rancourt.

Made in Ireland walking hat

Katahdin full-zip.

NWT Tyrwhitt because it was NWT and some random ties.

Aaaaaaannnnnnddddddd.


----------



## drlivingston

Wooooooohhh! @wacolo bringing the authentic Savile Row heat! 
If anyone happens to be in the Birmingham area and likes Alan Paine and Pringle vintage Shetland wool sweaters (size L), some guy donated about 25 of them in various solids and patterns. They appeared to be in great condition and were priced at $2.99 each. Sorry... no proxy as I will not be over there again until Tuesday. I can't guarantee that they will still be there.


----------



## drlivingston

@wacolo, I just saw the prices on those ties. What crackhead do they have pricing ties up there? Our America's Thrift doesn't even price NWT ties over $4.99. Most of them are in the $1.99-2.99 range.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> @wacolo, I just saw the prices on those ties. What crackhead do they have pricing ties up there? Our America's Thrift doesn't even price NWT ties over $4.99. Most of them are in the $1.99-2.99 range.


And as everyone would suspect they were Don Loper, Oleg Casini, Tabasco etc. There were a couple of awesome wool challis numbers but I would have to grit my teeth to even pay the half-off price, just on principle. I plan on just ignoring them and see if they languish there.


----------



## Woofa

Fun day




































Andover shop looks to be mtm samuelsohn.


----------



## drlivingston

@Woofa!!! Wow!!!


----------



## WillBarrett

Doc - where???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Well I made out like bandit on those sweaters. If that crewnecks fit, I'll keep those but the v-necks will end up in the exchange this week. They appear to mediums if that's your bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

A rainy morning so the stores were mostly empty of people and finds unfortunately. Did find a couple of scores.

Recent Southwick navy blazer. Picked it up mainly because it was very clean and had silver buttons.


Patagonia Synchilla vest


BB tie and a nice Italian number from a local shop.


Gran Sasso merino and a Bills for myself.


Probably my favorite score of the day. BB USA cords x2. Flat front and unhemmed.


And a tale of two shells. Nettleton PTB and Hanover wingtips. The Hanovers are dated 1965 on the insole and will be an attempted rescue


----------



## wacolo

A quick stop at lunch yielded some very nice though not strictly trad ties.

Carroll & Co, RT, Ferragamo


Recent Zegna, Carrott & Gibbs, RT BOC Bond Street


Tino Cosma, Zegna, Armani, Ike Behar


And one more two-sided scarf in Silk/Wool


----------



## WillBarrett

Home sick today but was able to make a quick run after dropping the kids at school.

- nice Harold Powell cashmere
- LLB Norwegian 80/20
- another Alan Paine saddle-shouldered v-neck (whole bunch of these coming to the exchange sometime soon)
- killer PRL 100% linen 3/2 sack with patch pockets

- also found good books by Jonathan Haidt and NT Wright, and two different Messiah collections and Rachmaninov's Vespers conducted by Robert Shaw.


----------



## Acme

Just in time for fall...
















How long's it been since LL Bean stocked "made in England"?


----------



## Reuben

Acme said:


> Just in time for fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long's it been since LL Bean stocked "made in England"?


What's the fabric composition? 60/35/3/2 leaves me curious


----------



## WillBarrett

Spotted a pair of brown Orvis cords with embroidered pheasants. Size is 36/30. Could proxy is there's any interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

So. Much. Southwick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

WillBarrett said:


> So. Much. Southwick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any 40 and FF?


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> So. Much. Southwick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree... Tons of Southwick in the B'ham area right now.


----------



## katch

I’ll take a 40-42L Southwick tweed


----------



## jimskelton1

WillBarrett said:


> Spotted a pair of brown Orvis cords with embroidered pheasants. Size is 36/30. Could proxy is there's any interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want those pheasant cords if there still there. Thanks


----------



## FLMike

WillBarrett said:


> Home sick today but was able to make a quick run after dropping the kids at school.


Thought for the day: Is it even possible to spread germs at a thrift store, or do they just automatically succumb and become part of the overall aura?


----------



## WillBarrett

FLMike said:


> Thought for the day: Is it even possible to spread germs at a thrift store, or do they just automatically succumb and become part of the overall aura?


Now you're making me second guess myself...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clintotron

“It’s all part of the show, folks. It’s all part of the show.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drlivingston

FLMike said:


> Thought for the day: Is it even possible to spread germs at a thrift store, or do they just automatically succumb and become part of the overall aura?


The hard core thrifters on TOF joke about licking their fingers after every rack.


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> The hard core thrifters on TOF joke about licking their fingers after every rack.


That's awesome.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

You're actually immune to anything if you sleep in your thrifted sheets while wearing thrifted boxer shorts!


----------



## WillBarrett

katch said:


> I'll take a 40-42L Southwick tweed


Keep a watch on the exchange over the next few days - tomorrow, hopefully - you're in luck.


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> You're actually immune to anything if you sleep in your thrifted sheets while wearing thrifted boxer shorts!


Or a thrifted pair of Zanella pants.


----------



## drlivingston

More Birmingham thrifting fun...


----------



## wacolo

Hard to compete with a $6 Kiton :icon_aportnoy:
Picked up quite a few things today but only a couple worth sharing.

I paid up a bit for this 3 piece, which I considered to be a rescue. Made by W.E. Cole, ltd. in 1980. Loads of handwork and HeAvY!

And this navy wash and wear coat. Great shoulders, sack, half-lined, lap seams, hook vent. A change of the buttons and it would make a great blazer. Also I love the little label. I also found a little info about the store.

Passed on a NOS camelhair with patch pockets due to a faint moth nibble. And a very pretty Oxxford for the same reason.


----------



## katch

^ i hate moths


----------



## Orgetorix

Barbour Beaufort, 46, with zip-in quilted liner:


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Barbour Beaufort, 46, with zip-in quilted liner:
> 
> View attachment 18810
> View attachment 18811


What size Bedale are you looking for?


----------



## Reuben

A couple uncommon tradly delights I figured someone would want and a great old madras that's mine. Note: despite advertising copy, these Mercers are definitely NOT baggy, they fit somewhere between a Brooks slim and ESF. These represented a bare portion of an entire wardrobe scattered in this goodwill, but the Sid Mashburn candy-striped OCBDs (two blue, one pink) were badly stained and the rest was fine for personal use but not worth flipping: MiA buttondowns from Lands' End and 'Bean, some Tom James at the level under Oxxford, old short-sleeved madras from defunct local menswear stores, a couple beautiful MTO/M tweeds from the same source, some nice custom HF, and the least structured and "most-loved" Brooks Brothers jacket I've ever seen. Too bad everything was too short/trim for me.


----------



## ran23

I was the only one to bid and win a Stanley Blacker light brown blazer. good fit and great Fall colour.


----------



## WillBarrett

Had an interesting couple of finds this morning.

Burberrys USA Made navy blazer
Southwick 3/2 suit that I may keep

Most interestingly - a PRL Navajo print sweater with an American flag. Hoping that pulls in a few dollars on eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Also found the following:

BB 3/2 sack suit in my size 
BB 3/2 navy blazer with triple patch pockets - may not fit so a possibility for the exchange.

Paul Smith made in Italy wool sport coat - also with triple patch pockets. Not trad but good eBay fodder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

A dreary morning with a few bright spots.
TM Lewin for myself.

Bills Driving Twills, Alden calf LHS(9E if anyone wants to throw out a *reasonable* offer), BB Pheasant cords. Pleats, but whatcha gonna do?

Blues - Ran into an ex I was particularly fond of...she pretended not to see me. I will assume it is all for the best :beer:.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Fabulous.

Check out the precious gemstones.

Not my size though.


----------



## WillBarrett

Just picked up a vintage Canvasback duck hunting jacket - tan canvas and hard as steel. Anyone had luck flipping these? I'm fine to keep it and wear around the yard.


----------



## ran23

finally picked up a Red Plaid waist coat, always wanted one for the holidays.


----------



## wacolo

Only one find of consequence today, but it was a good one.



Passed on this unmarked needlepoint belt as well as the largest pile of J Garcia ties I have ever seen. Old, new, limited edition the works.


I did pick up an USA Steven Alan tweed coat for myself. Nice quality and not too hipster. Also some interesting tradly ties. The rest of the weekend will be spent painting, putting up light fixtures and crown moulding. Oh and watching some football.


----------



## wacolo

Found a pair of the recent issue USA Duck Head khakis. Nice enough for the $4 I paid. Like others have said I wish they would have left the damn logo alone. The others are called Betabrand and are a gingham seersucker material. I grabbed them for a knockaround summer pant and they were $1. 


And two pairs of recent J Crew cotton/linen pants.


And a small leather messenger bag. Again, budget friendly and in solid condition.


----------



## drlivingston

My recent finds are not suitable for this thread. lol All at the America's Thrift in Center Point: Yohji Yamamoto jacket x 2, Boglioli jacket, SuitSupply cashmere jacket, Bonobos Moon Tweed jacket, Gary Player autographed Master's pin flag, lots o' shirts.


----------



## WillBarrett

Got to figure out when that store puts stuff out. I can usually only make it out first thing in the am and never much luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Got to figure out when that store puts stuff out. I can usually only make it out first thing in the am and never much luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That worked last year. This year, management has changed things up. They spend the first two hours each morning straightening and removing empty hangers. The first men's clothing racks usually don't roll out until after 9 am. This is not a hard and fast rule. It varies.


----------



## Dannyboy005

Was very excited to score some vintage Scottish cashmere yesterday in my size and beautiful condition.


----------



## CMDC

My first ever Langrock today. Two 3/2 tweed sacks. Also anyone who is a 32 x 32ish keep an eye on the exchange. Boatload of gorgeous flannel trousers including 3 pair of Epaulet and a great Incotex pair.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> That worked last year. This year, management has changed things up. They spend the first two hours each morning straightening and removing empty hangers. The first men's clothing racks usually don't roll out until after 9 am. This is not a hard and fast rule. It varies.


I'll have to make a few runs at lunch then.

I did find a great 3/2 suit from Norman Hilton at Lovelady in Clay the other day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I'll have to make a few runs at lunch then.
> 
> I did find a great 3/2 suit from Norman Hilton at Lovelady in Clay the other day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without a doubt, the Clay Lovelady is far better than the Eastwood location. I picked up 5 Samuelsohn double breasted suits and one Luciano Barbera cashmere suit from Vapor on Hwy 280 on Friday. It's good to check there periodically. However, their pricing can be all over the board.


----------



## wacolo

Picked up a Bills Shetland sweater yesterday. It is nice, but I must say I was not overwhelmed.


USA BB green stripe


Briar, Wool/Silk, Atkinsons, JZ Richards


Blues. Thought I had a pop on SuSu but the coat had one of the largest and worst reweave jobs I have ever seen


----------



## drlivingston

@wacolo Was the Bills sweater USA or Pakistani made?


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> @wacolo Was the Bills sweater USA or Pakistani made?


It is one of the USA. It is fine but I have USA Robert Bruce sweaters and Lord Jeff sweaters with the same basic appointments that are very, very similar in quality.


----------



## LeeLo

A couple thrift finds from the past few weeks. Pretty excited about this pair of NOS authentic madras pants. They're in mint condition. I love the tag that states; "Slubs and misweaves which appear in this fabric are not considered imperfections. They are inherent properties of this cloth and contribute to its uniqueness and natural beauty." If you're a fellow thrifter you live for finding stuff like this.

Also picked up a couple of these 60/40 LL Bean ocbd's. Complete with flap pockets and a little slot for a pen.

Finally, there's the tried and true, blue Makers ppbd from Brooks Brothers. I have too many already but I will always make room for another.


----------



## wacolo

Curlee Clothes tweed suit. Sack and a flat front.



Two recent PRL for fodder.


Zegna linen. I won't offend everyone with the George chambray I grabbed for myself .


Beans


Pringle Scotland and unicorns.


JAB Red Label 30oz, Preswick and Moore Madder, RT 50/50 Wool Silk, JAB


J Crew Unstructured corduroy


----------



## Evanparker

not selling. brag only post.

I found this Oxxford sport coat and I have been just delighted with it.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

This is what happens when a thrift store charges $1.29/lb. 

Yes, that was someone's haul.

I didn't find a thing.


----------



## drlivingston

Most of my recent finds have been decidedly, how shall we say... un-trad. However, this gem is uber-trad. It is an early-mid 1950's Woolrich 503 Mackinaw jacket. It is one of the earlier editions with the asymmetrical breast pockets. This thing is in spectacular condition without a single moth nibble.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your Woolrich Jacket find is absolutely stunning! I grew up a short distance from the Woolrich, PA community and attended elementary school within site of Woolrich Woolen Mills in the 1950's and worked in that plant on three different occasions. I guess I just wasn't very observant back then, for I never realized they offered the Mackinaw Jackets with asymmetrical breast pockets. Were that jacket just a bit larger, I would be attempting to persuade you to sell it, though I cannot imagine any opportunities to wear such a coat in our present location!


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> Most of my recent finds have been decidedly, how shall we say... un-trad. However, this gem is uber-trad. It is an early-mid 1950's Woolrich 503 Mackinaw jacket. It is one of the earlier editions with the asymmetrical breast pockets. This thing is in spectacular condition without a single moth nibble.
> View attachment 19525
> View attachment 19526


Those coats are fabulous. I have a very similar one (asymmetrical pockets) from the same time frame that I love. I've worn it a lot this winter. You can't beat Woolrich quality from the 1940s/50s.


----------



## greyflannel

gamma68 said:


> Those coats are fabulous. I have a very similar one (asymmetrical pockets) from the same time frame that I love. I've worn it a lot this winter. You can't beat Woolrich quality from the 1940s/50s.


I've got one from the late 80's. Wore it this past weekend in sub zero temps and actually perspired. As an undergrad at Penn State in the 80's several of us would take the occasional drive up to McElhattan PA and hit their factory store for shirts. Great memories.


----------



## WillBarrett

What an awesome piece. I want one, thought I wouldn't get too much wear out of one this far south. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Just got 2 Brooks Bros Italian 100% Merino wool Sweaters in Navy and Grey.


----------



## drlivingston

You guys need to be posting more thrift scores! Here is one of my latest finds. I picked up these boots for less than $40. I knew that they were special. They are Tres Outlaws. If you are unfamiliar with the brand, look them up. I googled the number and called. The owner and master bootmaker of the company answered the phone! I told him about the boots and he had me message him a few pictures. His reply, "Wow! I remember making those. They required 3 different alligator skins." He went on to say that the materials alone cost over $2500. The boots sold for $4500. If he made the same boots today, they would retail for over $5000. They are 100% gator.


----------



## triklops55

drlivingston said:


> You guys need to be posting more thrift scores! Here is one of my latest finds. I picked up these boots for less than $40. I knew that they were special. They are Tres Outlaws. If you are unfamiliar with the brand, look them up. I googled the number and called. The owner and master bootmaker of the company answered the phone! I told him about the boots and he had me message him a few pictures. His reply, "Wow! I remember making those. They required 3 different alligator skins." He went on to say that the materials alone cost over $2500. The boots sold for $4500. If he made the same boots today, they would retail for over $5000. They are 100% gator.
> 
> View attachment 19947
> View attachment 19948


Dang! Excellent find doctor.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a little more free time on my hands, so I plan to start getting out more in the coming weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I've got a little more free time on my hands, so I plan to start getting out more in the coming weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hit 4 stores yesterday (Big Saver Roebuck, America's Thrift Roebuck, Vapor, and Lovelady's Irondale) and ended up with 21 pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes (and 2 pairs of Alden and 1 pair of Santoni loafers).
Here are 15 pairs of the AE haul.


----------



## WillBarrett

Man alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Here's a cool find. It's a Mustang Survival (MJ6214) flotation bomber jacket from the recently decommissioned attack sub USS Houston SSN-713. It's the sub that was used in filming The Hunt for Red October.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Pray tell,
what size is that jacket?


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Pray tell,
> what size is that jacket?


----------



## eagle2250

^^That would be a tight fit across the shoulders and chest...it is at the extreme edge of my actual size requirements. But on the other hand I am a hard core fan of the late Tom Clancy and his writing projects. The Hunt For Red October was his first. The Sub from whence that jacket came was used in the making of the movie. Hmmm.....tempting but perhaps not practical??? :icon_scratch:


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^That would be a tight fit across the shoulders and chest...it is at the extreme edge of my actual size requirements. But on the other hand I am a hard core fan of the late Tom Clancy and his writing projects. The Hunt For Red October was his first. The Sub from whence that jacket came was used in the making of the movie. Hmmm.....tempting but perhaps not practical??? :icon_scratch:


To be honest, several Los Angeles-class subs were used in the making of that movie. All still set and prop designs were modeled from the _Chicago_ and _Portsmouth_. They used the _Louisville_ in the scene where Baldwin is lowered from a chopper to a sub. All motion shots and the main sub used in the movie was the _Houston_. The funny part is that the sub portrayed in the movie was the _Dallas_. 
It you wish to try the jacket, I would be more than happy to send it your way.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a couple of 3/2 suits in what seems to be a 42-44 L (I think) in charcoal stripe - one is Southwick, the other unlabeled USA-made. Waist looks to be around 38.

If anyone is game, let me know and we can work out a proxy situation.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Found a couple of 3/2 suits in what seems to be a 42-44 L (I think) in charcoal stripe - one is Southwick, the other unlabeled USA-made. Waist looks to be around 38.
> 
> If anyone is game, let me know and we can work out a proxy situation.


Several new with tags JPress and Ben Silver pieces were at the Lovelady Thrift in Irondale. They might have more. The ladies I spoke with didn't know.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Several new with tags JPress and Ben Silver pieces were at the Lovelady Thrift in Irondale. They might have more. The ladies I spoke with didn't know.


Where within the store? Was there yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Where within the store? Was there yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were 3 sport coats and 4 pairs of pants. Not a huge haul. But, significant for that store.


----------



## WillBarrett

Doc - did you notice there several unmarked sportscoats that appeared to be Samuelsohn? They were surely custom made and of value on the secondary market. A shame, too; they were beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Doc - did you notice there several unmarked sportscoats that appeared to be Samuelsohn? They were surely custom made and of value on the secondary market. A shame, too; they were beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are tons of Sammy sport coats / suits around the city right now. Unfortunately, they don't do especially well on the secondary market. So, I only buy the ones with interesting patterns / materials. I am also seeing an abundance of 3/2 private label and Corbin / Southwick suits.


----------



## DCR

Is there an ebay store you list these on?


----------



## WillBarrett

Yeah I've noticed a lot of those suits. A crying shame they don't move on eBay. A real shame they're not in my size.

I did find a pair of wool Orvis trousers today. Might need to take them up an inch and shorten the inseam, but otherwise perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

My first foray into a thrift in a couple of weeks. The only thing of interest was this Lambourne shooting tweed. A bit too pricey for me at $15 and it was a 50R. Still cool though.


----------



## ncroadwarrior2

I found these.....last week.

1980s Christian Dior and Harris Tweed. Good stuff!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

wacolo said:


> My first foray into a thrift in a couple of weeks. The only thing of interest was this Lambourne shooting tweed. A bit too pricey for me at $15 and it was a 50R. Still cool though.


Indeed, that is a very handsome Tweed and the action back construction is another plus. Wearing a size 46R, I'm left wondering how much such a jacket such as that could be cut down and if so, would the cost be prohibitive? Then of course, we have our mild winters to consider. This year I have worn tweeds perhaps a half dozen times, at most. :icon_scratch::crazy:


----------



## Multnomah

Lucked into this one from Oxxford, chashmere/wool blend , fits off the rack . Cant remember the price but it was single digits


----------



## ran23

Found some Haggar chocolate Cords in my size today, I even had $ on the books to almost cover it.


----------



## gamma68

Sometimes, the Thrift Gods smile upon you.

The Northumbria is MINT. Just needs a waxing.

And both items work so well together, too.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Sometimes, the Thrift Gods smile upon you.


Yessss! That's the good stuff! Great finds...


----------



## Clintotron

drlivingston said:


> Here's a cool find. It's a Mustang Survival (MJ6214) flotation bomber jacket from the recently decommissioned attack sub USS Houston SSN-713. It's the sub that was used in filming The Hunt for Red October.
> View attachment 20070
> View attachment 20071
> View attachment 20072


Is that the FR version? I have a nearly identical jacket I wear for work. It's a Nomex III-A shell with 20lbs of buoyancy built in. I received it in decent, workable condition for $54 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Woofa

Some great recent finds.


----------



## gamma68

Anyone know what the inner pocket straps are meant to hold in place?

And I'm pretty sure this vintage new-old-stock wool robe is a Burberry, but it is not tagged as such. Perhaps @drlivingston can confirm?

From the Tartan Register:


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Anyone know what the inner pocket straps are meant to hold in place?


That is a Lacoste kangaroo jacket. The whole thing folds into the front pouch. Then the straps allow you to affix it to something to make it easier to carry. Like this:











gamma68 said:


> And I'm pretty sure this vintage new-old-stock wool robe is a Burberry, but it is not tagged as such. Perhaps @drlivingston can confirm?


It's quite possibly Burberry. Hughes & Hatcher carried that line. The only other British company that comes to mind that made wool dressing gowns in a nova check pattern was Buckingham.


----------



## gamma68

^ Thanks for the info, Doc!


----------



## kendallr88

Has anyone come across in navy grenadine or navy knit ties lately? I would interested in purchasing one from you. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Posting an identical message in the exchange and the blues/brags thread.

If you're a 36 waist, I found a treasure trove of pants today from Bill's and Hertling - twill, linen, seersucker and cords.

If you're a 48R, I found a couple of nice Samuelsohn pieces.

I would be happy to proxy for a fee. Please let me know - I didn't want to purchase without some prior interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Recents.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Posting an identical message in the exchange and the blues/brags thread.
> 
> If you're a 36 waist, I found a treasure trove of pants today from Bill's and Hertling - twill, linen, seersucker and cords.
> 
> If you're a 48R, I found a couple of nice Samuelsohn pieces.
> 
> I would be happy to proxy for a fee. Please let me know - I didn't want to purchase without some prior interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad that you got those (if they are the same ones that I saw). If not, there are more out there!


----------



## WillBarrett

I plan on returning soon. It's been a good find. I like that spot a lot, especially because they rarely sell stained goods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

I plan on returning soon. It's been a good find. I like that spot a lot, especially because they rarely sell stained goods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

I am not sure if yours came from Lovelady's in Irondale, but they had some nice Orvis and Hertling stock.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Visited a liquidation center over the weekend and found a pair of Loro Piana pants in my size. They were untagged other than for the L.P. tag and a notation that the pants are 100% wool and made in Canada. The CA Number revealed that they are Jack Victor.


----------



## drlivingston

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Visited a liquidation center over the weekend and found a pair of Loro Piana pants in my size. They were untagged other than for the L.P. tag and a notation that the pants are 100% wool and made in Canada. The CA Number revealed that they are Jack Victor.


I have a couple pairs of the JV classic fit trousers made from LP cloth. The wool is amazing. It always nice to find $245 pants at bargain prices. That's a great find!


----------



## wacolo

Broke my thrifting hiatus briefly this morning on the way to a doctors appointment. Oddly enough Sunday night I was looking at L.L. Bean river driver shirts on eBay. And what did I walk into this morning? Made in USA and in my size as well!
















Passed on one of the oldest Chaps sport coats I have ever seen. Heavy barleycorn tweed, sack, patch pockets. I also left a great poplin sack but I could not find the pants to match ☹


----------



## heyberto

Today was my first time thrifting because of this forum. I picked up 2 PRL OCBD in great condition for $3/each. I’m very happy. Thanks AAAC! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

heyberto said:


> Today was my first time thrifting because of this forum. I picked up 2 PRL OCBD in great condition for $3/each. I'm very happy. Thanks AAAC!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the rabbit hole.


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole.


Yeah. I now have a clothes/thrifting/shoe budget. It can get out of hand quickly . . .


----------



## drlivingston

cellochris said:


> Yeah. I now have a clothes/thrifting/shoe budget. It can get out of hand quickly . . .


Brother, at least you have some semblance of a budget.


----------



## ran23

Picked up a Nordstrom 100% cotton shirt today. Burgundy, check, ' Smart Care'.


----------



## gevans

I have been hitting the local thrift stores and Ebay recently and finding some thing some good others not so much. I will post more when I have pictures but what I have right now is a pair of U.S.A. made Hanover black PTB which I believe are shell which I bought for 5.99 plus tax. They are not staying since I figured that I could make some money off them on Ebay.

Next is a Bert Pulitzer navy foulard silk tie that I believe is madder silk in my size. Which is nice since I need a 3" width and under 58" length. Which I think was $2 or $3 at the Salvation Army.

Lastly my Ebay bust and one of those things you think way did I do that moments. A pair of off white/cream made in England Brooks Brothers bucks, I bought for $30 on Ebay. I knew they had issues but I thought it was just some adhesive on the sole from the pictures and description the seller had. It turned out to be much worse then that.


----------



## drlivingston

gevans said:


> I have been hitting the local thrift stores and Ebay recently and finding some thing some good others not so much. I will post more when I have pictures but what I have right now is a pair of U.S.A. made Hanover black PTB which I believe are shell which I bought for 5.99 plus tax. They are not staying since I figured that I could make some money off them on Ebay.
> 
> Next is a Bert Pulitzer navy foulard silk tie that I believe is madder silk in my size. Which is nice since I need a 3" width and under 58" length. Which I think was $2 or $3 at the Salvation Army.
> 
> Lastly my Ebay bust and one of those things you think way did I do that moments. A pair of off white/cream made in England Brooks Brothers bucks, I bought for $30 on Ebay. I knew they had issues but I thought it was just some adhesive on the sole from the pictures and description the seller had. It turned out to be much worse then that.
> View attachment 20868
> 
> View attachment 20869
> 
> View attachment 20870


Is the model number on the Hanovers 3168?
On the BB bucks, does the seller have a return policy?


----------



## gevans

drlivingston said:


> Is the model number on the Hanovers 3168?
> On the BB bucks, does the seller have a return policy?


It is faded and a little worn but yes I am 99% sure the model number is 3168.

I found them quite by accident while looking through the shoes section. Which in and of itself is odd since I have small feet size 7 or 8 depending on shoe type so the likelihood of anything fitting is slim to none. Nor would they likely have the style of shoes I was looking for bucks, chukkas, and boat shoes. But I figured I would see what quality of shoes they had.

So I am looking through the racks finding a few pairs with leather soles when I notice a pair off to my right that is not like the others. It has rolls instead of the creases every other pair of shoes had.

My first thought was those might be shell. So I pick them up and notice their heft and see they are leather soled and marked made in the U.S.A. I am thinking so far so good and I turn them over and see they are Hanover which I remembered from my research on shell made some models with shell cordovan. I also knew that the PTB was one of the styles that came in shell. I added it all up and came to the conclusion they where shell.

Never mind the fact they are a size too big at $6 I knew I could make quite a bit of money selling them on Ebay to finance something else so I bought them.

As for the bucks no the seller does not have a return policy. I fully accept that I was an idiot for buying them. I am not sure quite what I want to do with them yet. I guess either donate them, get them resoled, or see if some other idiot on Ebay wants to buy them.


----------



## gevans

Here are some pictures of my stupidity. I really should have realized that they had obvious signs saying do not buy. But they were at an attractive price and quality shoes. Though I did realize once I got them they are small and cream instead of white. Those I could have fixed or lived with but not this weirdness happening to the heels not to mention the damage to the upper on one of the shoes which I am puzzled by what would have cause it.


----------



## drlivingston

@gevans Only a complete resole is going to save those shoes.


----------



## gevans

That is exactly the same conclusion I came to as soon as I opened the box. My next thought was what in the world happened to these poor shoes.


----------



## FLMike

gevans said:


> Next is a Bert Pulitzer navy foulard silk tie that I believe is madder silk in my size. Which is nice since I need a 3" width and under 58" length. Which I think was $2 or $3 at the Salvation Army.
> View attachment 20869


FYI, I don't think that's ancient madder.


----------



## gevans

FLMike said:


> FYI, I don't think that's ancient madder.


What makes you say that? It is printed in England, has a twill weave, and has a different hand than my normal ties. I am not saying you are wrong I do not have previous experience with madder silk. I also realize that madder silk ties are not common and foulard madder ties even less so.


----------



## FLMike

gevans said:


> What makes you say that? It is printed in England, has a twill weave, and has a different hand than my normal ties. I am not saying you are wrong I do not have previous experience with madder silk. I also realize that madder silk ties are not common and foulard madder ties even less so.


It looks to me like the tie is missing the muted, chalky-looking hue and hand that is characteristic of the madder dye method.


----------



## Woofa

Vintage waxed jacket. House of Hardy seems to be a fishing store.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Woofa,
that jacket appears to be a very nice find and could be quite the value, if the price paid was right.


----------



## TDWat

gevans said:


> Here are some pictures of my stupidity. I really should have realized that they had obvious signs saying do not buy. But they were at an attractive price and quality shoes. Though I did realize once I got them they are small and cream instead of white. Those I could have fixed or lived with but not this weirdness happening to the heels not to mention the damage to the upper on one of the shoes which I am puzzled by what would have cause it.


It would be expensive, but getting them resoled with red Dainite soles could look really good. Even if the Dainite resole cost $100, you'd have a pair of like-new English-made bucks for $500 less than C&J would charge.


----------



## WillBarrett

I picked up an old Telamar wool sweater a few weeks back. It's oatmeal with colorful specks. Great find - thick as can be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

@WillBarrett, I left a nice Pringle (made in Scotland) coat in Lovelady's Irondale this afternoon. They wanted less than $10 for it, but I am far too heavy in outerwear stock right now.


----------



## WillBarrett

Thanks for the heads up. I'll be out there in the am - perhaps it will still be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

@WillBarrett The Jimmie Hale Mission store in Irondale brought out a rack with 15+ pairs of excellent condition Bills Khakis in different styles. They are in sizes 36, 38, and 40. They said that there might be more in the back. They are marked at $5.99 per pair. I didn't purchase any of them. So, they should still be there.


----------



## triklops55

drlivingston said:


> @WillBarrett The Jimmie Hale Mission store in Irondale brought out a rack with 15+ pairs of excellent condition Bills Khakis in different styles. They are in sizes 36, 38, and 40. They said that there might be more in the back. They are marked at $5.99 per pair. I didn't purchase any of them. So, they should still be there.


Are those American made Bill's? If you see them again, I'd love to have the size 40s.


drlivingston said:


> @WillBarrett The Jimmie Hale Mission store in Irondale brought out a rack with 15+ pairs of excellent condition Bills Khakis in different styles. They are in sizes 36, 38, and 40. They said that there might be more in the back. They are marked at $5.99 per pair. I didn't purchase any of them. So, they should still be there.


If the size 40s are the made in USA and are flat front, I'd love to have them, if someone is in the area.


----------



## drlivingston

triklops55 said:


> If the size 40s are the made in USA and are flat front, I'd love to have them, if someone is in the area.


I would have never posted the info about them if they were Pakistani. Only USA-made Bills are even worth reporting. There were several pairs of M1 pants in 40.


----------



## WillBarrett

I'm happy to check on those in the morning for you. Will be in touch.

I did grab a few pair in size 36.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Missed out on a killer vintage JAB 3/2 but snagged a sweet, not trad Samuelsohn jacket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Missed out on a killer vintage JAB 3/2 but snagged a sweet, not trad Samuelsohn jacket.


Good grab! I picked up a very non-trad Boglioli jacket today. After today, you have free reign at all of the stores for one week. I will be cruising to Mexico and Grand Cayman. There are a couple of thrift stores on Grand Cayman, but my CPA is reluctant to let me write-off the cruise.


----------



## WillBarrett

Safe and happy travels!

What's the best time to hit up the Roebuck/Centerpoint stores?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Big Saver in Roebuck is a strange duck. There is no rhyme or reason to their stocking schedule. There were several Robert Talbott Best of Class ties on the rack last time I was there. But, at $6.99 each, they didn't excite me. They should be marked down by now. I only go in that store about twice each month. America's Thrift in Roebuck just changed over to spring/summer merchandise. They start stocking at 7:45am and usually stock until around noon-1pm. They do not stock on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## drpeter

drlivingston said:


> Big Saver in Roebuck is a strange duck. There is no rhyme or reason to their stocking schedule. There were several Robert Talbott Best of Class ties on the rack last time I was there. But, at $6.99 each, they didn't excite me. They should be marked down by now. I only go in that store about twice each month. America's Thrift in Roebuck just changed over to spring/summer merchandise. They start stocking at 7:45am and usually stock until around noon-1pm. They do not stock on Saturday or Sunday.


I found two lovely grey/brown/cream Harris Tweed jackets on eBay in almost mint condition. The first, for just $17, was a two-button model, darted front, but without a shop label, just a Harris Tweed Orb label. I wonder if the mint condition and lack of a label suggests that the jacket was probably not sent to a shop or company by the manufacturers. No flaws whatsoever upon a very close examination.

The second, for $40, was a 3-roll-2 sack, no darts, and with all the classic trad features including a hooked vent in the back. In addition to the Harris Tweed Orb label, it also had a shop label which stated "E&J Peake Made Expressly for MacNeil & Purnell, Madison Wisconsin". From what I could discover online, E&J Peake was apparently a trademark of the Hubert W White Inc., clothing company in Minneapolis. And MacNeil & Purnell was a men's shop in Madison, Wisconsin which closed its doors in 1997. The best part of these purchases is that both jackets fit me perfectly! I always request detailed measurements, but it isn't often I find a jacket that requires no adjustments whatsoever.

I also found a Corbin three-button (not 3-roll-2) Black Watch jacket last week, in beautiful condition, though used, soft shoulders, undarted front, for $40. Again, a perfect fit, no alterations needed. All three jackets should serve me well for a long time.


----------



## ran23

Walked into my favorite consignment store, black AE Captoes, box, bags and shoe horn, mine now.


----------



## wacolo

A handful of .50 ties. Pendleton, J Blades, older JAB.









A pair of super cheap vineyard vines pants for flips and a Brooks Brothers for myself.









I had to pay up a bit for these but not too much.









USA Eastland which are close enough to my go to Sebago's that I am good with it.









And a pair of my go to Sebago's which I actually found on eBay but the price was right.


----------



## drlivingston

Just got back from the family trip to the Caribbean. Now, it's time to pack for my solo thriftcation to New Orleans. Laissez les bons temps rouler!


----------



## Woofa

Not thrift but went to my first estate sale Saturday. Only one item but a good one.















Higher than thrift prices but as the pockets are still basted shut it was a very good deal. Will be searching for other estate sales to go to in the future.


----------



## triklops55

I had to work in Southern California and hit up the local thrifts. Scored some nice ties to add to my collection of over 500. Can anyone tell me about the quality of Sulka ties? I know they're good but exactly how good?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drpeter

From what I have heard, and from the few Sulka foulards and ancient madders that are in my possession, their quality is quite high: fine silks, beautiful designs and print, and robust construction. Sulka are a fine clothing company and have an exceedingly distinguished pedigree, as the following piece from 2001 attests:

https://www.nytimes.com/2001/12/21/...-royalty-is-to-close-its-last-shop-in-us.html

Their ties were quite often hand-made. Does any of your ties have a label that says "seven-fold" tie on them?


----------



## drlivingston

Overall, Sulka ties were very good - excellent. I still have some of their old grenadines and textured silks.


----------



## Woofa

A lucky find yesterday. Unfortunately surgeons cuffs with 23 inch arms








40r and available if you can make the arms work.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> A lucky find yesterday. Unfortunately surgeons cuffs with 23 inch arms
> View attachment 21211
> 
> 40r and available if you can make the arms work.


For the extremely well-turned-out T-Rex.


----------



## triklops55

drpeter said:


> From what I have heard, and from the few Sulka foulards and ancient madders that are in my possession, their quality is quite high: fine silks, beautiful designs and print, and robust construction. Sulka are a fine clothing company and have an exceedingly distinguished pedigree, as the following piece from 2001 attests:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2001/12/21/...-royalty-is-to-close-its-last-shop-in-us.html
> 
> Their ties were quite often hand-made. Does any of your ties have a label that says "seven-fold" tie on them?


The one Sulka I have isn't a seven fold. The print is very beautiful with lots of depth in the colors that doesn't show in the pictures. The feel of the silk is also wonderful. I read up a few archival articles about Sulka and it definitely has quite a history.


----------



## Woofa

Been a while since I last found shell. These are already spoken for.


----------



## Woofa

Cool find for my daughter. 1950's harris tweed coat.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Cool find for my daughter. 1950's harris tweed coat.
> View attachment 21405
> View attachment 21406


Nice! I recently found a German-made Harris Tweed bomber jacket. First one of those I've seen.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Nice! I recently found a German-made Harris Tweed bomber jacket. First one of those I've seen.


Any chance we get Pics?


----------



## ran23

Black Chelsea boots finally.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Any chance we get Pics?


Sure... but they will be a little later this evening.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Any chance we get Pics?


Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Woofa

drlivingston said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> View attachment 21426
> View attachment 21427
> View attachment 21428


That is a very cool item and I have never seen one before. The last thing I need in Dallas is one of these but if course that has not stopped me from putting together an extensive coat collection. Perhaps I shall keep an eye on the bay for one of these. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> That is a very cool item and I have never seen one before. The last thing I need in Dallas is one of these but if course that has not stopped me from putting together an extensive coat collection. Perhaps I shall keep an eye on the bay for one of these. Thanks for the pics.


It is just slightly small for me. It is more @eagle2250 sized. lol


----------



## triklops55

Woofa said:


> Cool find for my daughter. 1950's harris tweed coat.
> View attachment 21405
> View attachment 21406


That's a beautiful coat. My wife and I both have vintage Harris Tweed long coats we've thrifted. We love wearing them during the few days when we have cold temperatures here in San Jose. Wearing those old HT coats is like wearing blankets.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nothing substantial but I grabbed an older pair of khakis by Brooklyn Britches by Ben Silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Only hit one stop today... but I did pick up a pair of vtg Cole Haan green label crocodile loafers and a pair of Ralph Lauren crocodile loafers. :happy:


----------



## WillBarrett

Solid!

I arrived just in time to follow a woman with a cart full of men's blazers for flipping. Hoping I didn't miss out on much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Solid!
> 
> I arrived just in time to follow a woman with a cart full of men's blazers for flipping. Hoping I didn't miss out on much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gardendale AT?


----------



## WillBarrett

Lovelady. Haven't been to Gdale in months. We moved back in November to Cahaba Heights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Lovelady. Haven't been to Gdale in months. We moved back in November to Cahaba Heights.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that lady the other day. If she's flipping, she must do it on some other format than eBay. Some of the stuff she was picking up was like Chaps and Stacy Adams. But, yes, she had a cart full of it.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a Southwick 3/2 navy blazer this morning. Two very fixable flaws - will have up the exchange today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagfan

First thrifted Aldens. Both shell and my size. It's a good day.


----------



## FLMike

zagfan said:


> First thrifted Aldens. Both shell and my size. It's a good day.


That is indeed a good day. In a pinch, those two pair could cover pretty much all my business footwear needs.


----------



## Pentheos

zagfan said:


> First thrifted Aldens. Both shell and my size. It's a good day.


Damn!


----------



## Clintotron

Yesterday I found some Allen Edmonds Canterbury in my size at a Salvation Army here in El Dorado, Arkansas. They’re in decent shape, however there’s a split in the sole. I’ll add a picture or two once they’re cleaned up. First time thrifting higher end shoes. WIN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drlivingston

I have been neglecting my "brag" duties. I will post my latest finds soon.


----------



## drlivingston

Recent find... Alden x 4! All in excellent condition.


----------



## drlivingston

And 12 hours later, they are all gone... $645 for a $35 total investment... sure, why not?


----------



## eagle2250

^^You, Sir,
are a master of your craft! Very nicely done.


----------



## FLMike

Do that every business day of the year and you could make a decent living.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Saw this today. Blue collar Trad? 

Scimpy buttondown collar. I think this even had Brooks-style shirring near the cuffs. I don't recall the make but it was some brand I've never heard of.


----------



## drlivingston

Found this AC compressor for next to nothing at the thrifts today. I have never tried flipping auto parts.


----------



## FLMike

^Man I wish I could unsee that.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Egad...the nightmares are coming back! :cold: :crazy:


----------



## derum

He doesn’t need a lawn mower.


----------



## drlivingston

:lol: I figured that you guys would get a kick out of that. That picture is from an actual listing on a local Facebook selling group.


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> He doesn't need a lawn mower.


If he used a push mower, he could fanc-ify his stride and perhaps get those cheeseboards trimmed back with no effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Something interesting here but not my size. I think it might be 60s vintage NOS. There's an unpictured old-style union label sewn inside too.


----------



## NicholasJenkins

That's a great suit!


----------



## triklops55

Fraser Tartan said:


> Something interesting here but not my size. I think it might be 60s vintage NOS. There's an unpictured old-style union label sewn inside too.


What size? did you pick it up? If not, what thrift was it at?


----------



## Fraser Tartan

It's a size 38. I first saw it as it had just been put out. It was gone the next day. Goodwill. Pretty much any quality jacket or suit new with tags like that offered at a normal thrift store price will quickly get snatched up on sight by a flipper around here even if they don't know exactly what it is.

I just hit a different store where they were having an Allen Edmonds "blowout" sale.



Spoiler


----------



## gamma68

Fraser Tartan said:


> It's a size 38. I first saw it as it had just been put out. It was gone the next day. Goodwill. Pretty much any quality jacket or suit new with tags like that offered at a normal thrift store price will quickly get snatched up on sight by a flipper around here even if they don't know exactly what it is.


Jeez Louise. That's the kind of suit you just can't pass up, even if it doesn't fit. A super easy flip. I would've been very very interested.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Believe it or not, I didn't think I'd find anyone who would want it.


----------



## drlivingston

Brand new RLPL 6x2 DB suit. Tagged $26, but only $18 at the register.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Today's find was a pair of selvedge jeans that feel absolutely crisp and new, in my size. Surprisingly, they are from H & M.


----------



## ran23

Saw my first pair of Cole Haan in a thrift store, Black Tassel Loafers. $5.40--dye and polish cleaned right up, too bad, feels stretched out from 9 1/2 D.


----------



## drlivingston

ran23 said:


> Saw my first pair of Cole Haan in a thrift store, Black Tassel Loafers. $5.40--dye and polish cleaned right up, too bad, feels stretched out from 9 1/2 D.


The Cole Haans that you want to find are the vintage green label pairs that were made in the USA and Italy. The quality of those shoes is easily on par with modern Allen Edmonds (and will actually outlast them).


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> Saw my first pair of Cole Haan in a thrift store, Black Tassel Loafers. $5.40--dye and polish cleaned right up, too bad, feels stretched out from 9 1/2 D.


Thrift stores are littered with Cole-Haans.


----------



## ran23

the CH have the size on the floor of the shoe, no other numbers left to see.


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## TweedyDon

drlivingston said:


> Brand new RLPL 6x2 DB suit. Tagged $26, but only $18 at the register.
> 
> View attachment 22146


Yeah, I'd have left that at $26....


----------



## drlivingston

I purchased 12 pairs of shoes today. The lowest retail of any of them was a pair of AE Park Avenues.


----------



## Orsini

You didn't buy this, did you?


----------



## drlivingston

Orsini said:


> You didn't buy this, did you?


Buy what?


----------



## TweedyDon

Dr. L might find NIB Vuitton, but I spent part of this afternoon dodging supermodels as we battled for cut-price Scabal and Purple Label...

(Full story up on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed--it's too long and weird to post here!)


----------



## drlivingston

TweedyDon said:


> Dr. L might find NIB Vuitton, but I spent part of this afternoon dodging supermodels as we battled for cut-price Scabal and Purple Label...
> 
> (Full story up on my Facebook page, WaterhollowTweed--it's too long and weird to post here!)


Great FB post. I remember being at a restaurant when a collegiate women's volleyball team walked in. Being a bit below 6 feet tall, I found myself looking up like I was at a planetarium. These Amazons were tall!


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Indeed, dreams do occasionally come true!


----------



## FLMike

Orsini said:


> You didn't buy this, did you?


Who you talking to, brother?


----------



## ran23

Checking the discount Tie rack, I saw a nice Paisley. No label, so I check the rear blade and saw a stitch missing, maybe that was why it was on sale. Further up the rear blade--'Burberry' $2.00


----------



## Odradek

After what seems like a huge drought, this week I picked up an almost new pair of Crockett & Jones 'Hallam' and then the next day, a pair of Loake 'Paisley' brown suede monks, again hardly worn at all.
Heels look like new.


----------



## drlivingston

Found some trad-ly footwear today. Walked into a store and was greeted by a pair of new Alden chukka boots and 2 new pairs of Rancourt shoes. I also found a matching new Rancourt flint kudu suede belt at the same store. This week, men's shoes were 1/2 off (belt was a non-discounted $3.99). So, I was able to purchase all 3 pairs of shoes and the belt for just over $20.


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> Found some trad-ly footwear today. Walked into a store and was greeted by a pair of new Alden chukka boots and 2 new pairs of Rancourt shoes. I also found a matching new Rancourt flint kudu suede belt at the same store. This week, men's shoes were 1/2 off (belt was a non-discounted $3.99). So, I was able to purchase all 3 pairs of shoes and the belt for just over $20.


 Nice. You should make a few bucks on that haul.


----------



## fred johnson

Passed on a J Press blazer today, made in Canada with wide padded shoulders.


----------



## ran23

Got a nice summer weight blue sport coat, Lord & Taylor, 38-S fits great, but a 'slim' tag on it??


----------



## gamma68

Scored a wonderful three-tone seersucker jacket. Navy, light blue and olive striping. Never saw anything like it!

3/2 roll, two-button cuffs, hook vent and completely unstructured. The interior union tag dates it circa 1949-1961. A true relic from the heyday.

Somehow, the front pockets remained basted shut for 60 years. Until yesterday, that is.

Best of all -- it fits perfectly.


----------



## eagle2250

^^At once ,
both a handsome and unusual find. Good hunting, sir!


----------



## roman totale XVII

^^^ That is truly magnificent!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

^^^ What a rare and stylish find!


----------



## LIer

Looking forward to seeing what you pair that unique jacket with, gamma. It appears very versatile; hopefully we see a few different fits this summer.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

@gamma68 Nice one, bro!


----------



## Clintotron

Any good thrifting in Cheyenne, WY? Wanting to post some brags here soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fred johnson

fred johnson said:


> Passed on a J Press blazer today, made in Canada with wide padded shoulders.


OK went back and got the blazer, shoulders are padded but not wide; figured for $4.95 for a JP light weight wool Prestige blazer, what the hell I can live with the padding.


----------



## ran23

I picked up a Nordstrom l/s shirt on ebay, Classic line? half cotton, half poly. Great fit--tailored. wish shirts would say so.


----------



## wacolo

Old stock NWT Gap cotton.









Press. Press (Made in Ireland) Paul Stuart wool.


----------



## Clintotron

wacolo said:


> Old stock NWT Gap cotton.
> View attachment 22993
> 
> 
> Press. Press (Made in Ireland) Paul Stuart wool.
> View attachment 22992


That Press MiI is lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked this up recently. Thoughts on how or where to wear this? If selling it, how could I describe it?


It's an older Polo University Club setup.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

WillBarrett said:


> Picked this up recently. Thoughts on how or where to wear this? If selling it, how could I describe it?
> 
> It's an older Polo University Club setup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're talking about the jacket, I might put it away for a future Gatsby-themed party.


----------



## WillBarrett

That was my thinking - I'm almost positive the pants were sold together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Picked up a vintage U.S. Navy peacoat at an estate sale. It has a nice, snug fit. The original owner served in WWII and recently passed away at age 90.

It's missing some buttons but those are widely available on eBay.

This will be one of my main winter coats this year.


----------



## Odradek

Recent tie finds.

The French brand Breuer is a new one on me, but is apparently highly regarded.

The Drake's one, while a bit narrow for Trad tastes, is very nice. Cotton, wool and silk.

A question though about the Charvet tie.
It has a few whips bits of silk which I would normally cut with a sharp scissors.
I think I read somewhere recently that singing these off with a naked flame is a better method.
Am I imagining this?
Seems risky.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> Picked up a vintage U.S. Navy peacoat at an estate sale. It has a nice, snug fit. The original owner served in WWII and recently passed away at age 90.
> 
> It's missing some buttons but those are widely available on eBay.
> 
> This will be one of my main winter coats this year.


What is this thing you speak of, winter coats?

:lol:

Nice find, gamma.


----------



## wacolo

Odradek said:


> View attachment 23082
> View attachment 23083
> Recent tie finds.
> 
> A question though about the Charvet tie.
> It has a few whips bits of silk which I would normally cut with a sharp scissors.
> I think I read somewhere recently that singing these off with a naked flame is a better method.
> Am I imagining this?
> Seems risky.


Nice haul. And yes a lighter is my go to tie cleaner upper. Just keep the flame moving as it does not take long at all.


----------



## WillBarrett

I love Breuer ties. Good find there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

I had a nice haul of ties recently - Altea, Zegna, Kiton, Brioni, Talbott, and a few more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Regarding Charvet ties, it almost goes without saying that one found in a thrift store will have problems with pulls, based on my experience and possibly bad luck. There is something about the fine silk they use and how it is woven that makes them quite prone to this problem.

Charvet ties have a unique look to them that I find makes them easy to spot. I like them and actively look for them. And, I swear, as I'm reaching for one at a thrift, what's running through my head is immediately taking it over to good light to see how bad the pull situation is. More often than not, a Charvet tie is a depressing find for me and I put it back on the rack. Come to think of it, I think the feeling of dread kicks in before I even spot the almost-sure-to-be-found pull!

They are probably the worse such thrift store "tease" for me. 

I've used embroidery scissors and I've also used a pair of tweezers in combination with a razor blade or scalpel (found a box of them once and still have some left). Doesn't always work, of course. If I can't make the problem disappear, I'll drop the tie off at Goodwill on my next visit as somebody else might not be so picky.

I've used the singe method on other loose threads but not on a tie as far as I can recall. I'll need to try that.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I had a nice haul of ties recently - Altea, Zegna, Kiton, Brioni, Talbott, and a few more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive! Birmingham?


----------



## drlivingston

Fraser Tartan said:


> Regarding Charvet ties, it almost goes without saying that one found in a thrift store will have problems with pulls, based on my experience and possibly bad luck.


It's not just you, my friend. If you stare at a brand new Charvet long enough, a run will form before your eyes. It's a sartorial phenomenon. 
As for tie care, I deal with tons of garments each year. The most indispensable tool in my arsenal is a sharp pair of fingernail clippers.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Impressive! Birmingham?


Yep. OLS sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Yep. OLS sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one year that I didn't volunteer at that sale. lol Great job! :icon_aportnoy:


----------



## endag

Literally nothing of quality in the Metro Detroit area. Everybody is poor and fat. 

Found a Samuelsohn jacket in 48r for $9 but that's about it.


----------



## triklops55

Odradek said:


> View attachment 23082
> View attachment 23083
> Recent tie finds.
> 
> The French brand Breuer is a new one on me, but is apparently highly regarded.
> 
> The Drake's one, while a bit narrow for Trad tastes, is very nice. Cotton, wool and silk.
> 
> A question though about the Charvet tie.
> It has a few whips bits of silk which I would normally cut with a sharp scissors.
> I think I read somewhere recently that singing these off with a naked flame is a better method.
> Am I imagining this?
> Seems risky.


I'm a little reluctant to experiment with the lighter method but apparently it's worked for others. To me, the best thing to do is to pull the fabric of the tie gently until the stray strands fall back into place. I don't believe there's such thing as excess thread in fabric, but rather strands that need to be pulled back into the fabric. If that doesn't work, I do take a pair of scissors and carefully snip anything that may be hovering over the surface of the tie.


----------



## FLMike

endag said:


> Literally nothing of quality in the Metro Detroit area. *Everybody is poor and fat.*


Not everyone can have "the ideal human physique", you know. Seriously, though, even if that were true (it's not, of course), your comment reeks of some serious jackassery.


----------



## ran23

I'm finally thinning out my jackets and some dress shirts. Replacing off the 'bay with Brooks, Nordstrom or Charles Thyrwitt. glad I read here to stay away from Egyptian Cotton.


----------



## Woofa

Pop for me on Passaggio Cravate.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Pop for me on Passaggio Cravate.
> View attachment 23114


The owner of Passaggio calls those regimental ties.


----------



## WillBarrett

Those are beautiful - almost enough to make cross the Tiber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

endag said:


> Literally nothing of quality in the Metro Detroit area. Everybody is poor and fat.
> 
> Found a Samuelsohn jacket in 48r for $9 but that's about it.


You must not know where to look. The majority of my Trad wardrobe is made up of thrift finds.

I'd invite you over to show you the thrift scores I've made over the years. But trolls aren't welcome here.


----------



## FiscalDean

I'd invite you over to show you the thrift scores I've made over the years. But trolls aren't welcome here.[/QUOTE]

Could it be that Endag is the infamous Duvel? The avitar looks like something Duvel would have used.


----------



## drlivingston

This bad boy is 115 pounds of dynamic bass. This thing is like owning your own earthquake generator. The Velodyne HGS 18 subwoofer. Price? Retail was $3000. Thrift price is $30 and it is in excellent condition.


----------



## endag

Troll? Please -- I resent that. Perhaps you're "one of them", considering the great luck you supposedly have around town. Sorry to offend.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> This bad boy is 115 pounds of dynamic bass. This thing is like owning your own earthquake generator. The Velodyne HGS 18 subwoofer. Price? Retail was $3000. Thrift price is $30 and it is in excellent condition.
> 
> View attachment 23136
> View attachment 23137


Quoting the late, great Harry Caray, "Holy Moly," you just can't do much better than buying that beast for just a penny on the dollar! Well done, my good man. :beer:


----------



## ran23

Bought some Tommy Bahama Brown Penny Loafers off of bay-nice. A Charles Tyrwitt white shirt w/ barrel cuffs for causal wear. Too bad a Nordstrom Gingham was ripped in the box.


----------



## ran23

The seller of this Nordstrom Gingham is nice and offering me any other shirt. This has the thicker Nordstrom buttons.
How wrong is it, to turn this into a short sleeve shirt for 'sweater/jacket use?? I guess I can't get over it is a expensive shirt to begin with. thanks


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> I'd invite you over to show you the thrift scores I've made over the years. But trolls aren't welcome here.


Could it be that Endag is the infamous Duvel? The avitar looks like something Duvel would have used.[/QUOTE]

Seems likely, doesn't it. Hopefully a moderator will step in and take action.

That guy really needs to get a life.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> That guy really needs to get a life.


Unfortunately, he is usually too busy borrowing the lives of others.


----------



## Odradek

If anyone is in North-Eastern Massachusetts, there's an antique store in the town of Newburyport with a good selection of vintage trad ties for $5 each.

I bought two.
The place is called Oldies Marketplace.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Recent Thrifting Finds:

Hart Schaffner & Marx Double-Breasted Blazer purchased for $24 on eBay









Hickey Freeman Sportscoat purchase for $20 on eBay. I closed the center vent and slimmed the waist for a more stylish silhouette.


----------



## drlivingston

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> Recent Thrifting Finds:
> 
> Hart Schaffner & Marx Double-Breasted Blazer purchased for $24 on eBay
> View attachment 23305
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman Sportscoat purchase for $20 on eBay. I closed the center vent and slimmed the waist for a more stylish silhouette.
> 
> View attachment 23306


Brother, I would love to have your shape. You make nice jackets look even better. Good finds.


----------



## ran23

Bought a used grey stripe suit today. Owner said I could have any tie to go with it. I noticed the Navy Tie said, Turnbull & Asser. got it. 
Worth more than the Marc Anthony suit.


----------



## TDWat

At a badly run down thrift store across town I was surprised to find a number of NOS Sero oxfords still in their original bags. I'd seen Sero NOS on O'Connell's website in the past, but this is my first encounter with any in person.








I've learned that Sero was a shirtmaker based outside of New Haven, Connecticut. It appears to have shut down in the 90s or early 2000s, but I couldn't find an exact date.


----------



## FLMike

^Does that tag say 40% polyester?


----------



## TDWat

FLMike said:


> ^Does that tag say 40% polyester?


Yep, it's 60% cotton/40% polyester. O'Connell's still has a few with the same blend: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/Sero-Natural-Classic-Cotton-Blend-Oxford-White.html


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

A pair of L.L. Bean Blucher mocs. Pictured here after some TLC.


----------



## shadoman

Good News:
If you live in the St. Louis area, and you are a 42 reg, there WERE (at 7pm, when they closed Sunday 8/12/2018) at least 5 Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 2 button and 3/2 sacks on the rack.
Bad News:
Prices have risen to around $25 per suit at this location. 

too bad I'm a 44r.
EDIT: Holy Smokes, I completely forgot to say WHERE.
I'm such a jerk.
It's SAVERS, the one on Watson Rd. in Crestwood.
Sorry.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a terrific Southwick 3/2 jacket in my size but the pants were MIA. I visit this spot often so fingers crossed that it turns up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Got to love finding mint condition Lilly Pulitzer "Mens Stuff" pants!


----------



## Clintotron

drlivingston said:


> Got to love finding mint condition Lilly Pulitzer "Mens Stuff" pants!
> 
> View attachment 23526
> View attachment 23527


Kinda like the "Quality Inn" in which I currently reside-if they have to tell you, it's not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadoman

Those are too groovy, Dr.L.


----------



## TimF

Newsflash: "Men's Stuff" pants are still Womens pants.


----------



## drlivingston

TimF said:


> Newsflash: "Men's Stuff" pants are still Womens pants.


Come now... You know Macron has a pair of these in his closet.


----------



## WillBarrett

Would absolutely wear those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimF

drlivingston said:


> Come now... You know Macron has a pair of these in his closet.


The ad copy writes itself: Wear these pants, and you'll become... _Men's Stuff_...


----------



## heyberto

Picked these up today $2/ea. Does anyone know about the Countess Wara NY ties? There were quite a few on the racks but couldn’t find any info about them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadoman

heyberto said:


> Picked these up today $2/ea. Does anyone know about the Countess Wara NY ties? There were quite a few on the racks but couldn't find any info about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be because it is Mara, not Wara.
Not horrible, I have a few that tie and hang nicely.
Personally, I'd take the Bert P's over the CM's.
That H&K looks really nice.


----------



## heyberto

shadoman said:


> That would be because it is Mara, not Wara.
> Not horrible, I have a few that tie and hang nicely.
> Personally, I'd take the Bert P's over the CM's.
> That H&K looks really nice.


Haha well that makes sense! Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Not trad but I snagged a Barba Napoli linen shirt in blue and white stripes today. Going to be a great addition to the spring and summer rotation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyberto

I’ve been a little tie crazy lately. Found these in a thrift store today. H&H was a Detroit clothing store back in the ‘60s and ‘70s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

Perhaps against my better judgment, I brought home a Southwick orphan. 3/2 grey pinstripe - a perfect fit. Will continue to look for the pants but if anyone runs across a pair, do let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

At 38-S, I tried on a slim fit 40-R. hem and sleeve alterations, taking it home soon.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> Perhaps against my better judgment, I brought home a Southwick orphan. 3/2 grey pinstripe - a perfect fit. Will continue to look for the pants but if anyone runs across a pair, do let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where at and I will keep my eyes opened for them?
I have lots of Southwick and Samuelsohn pants without jackets. Hell, I might already have the pants.


----------



## WillBarrett

drlivingston said:


> Where at and I will keep my eyes opened for them?
> I have lots of Southwick and Samuelsohn pants without jackets. Hell, I might already have the pants.


Lovelady Irondale - grey with midrange stripes. I'm a 34 - judging by the jacket, I'm guessing the pants are in that range.

Other than that, I made off with some Nike NBA jerseys. Not my wheelhouse, but all money spends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Recent tie finds. 

The Lands End is 70/30 wool/silk.

The Viyella has no information whatsoever, except it's new with tags. As the tag is identical to those of Canadian made shirts, I can only assume that it's the same source.


----------



## shadoman

On the upside:
6 very nice Italian ties (first 3 are Stefano Ricci, next set are Italo Ferretti, Dolce Punta, and Façonnable, respectively.
















On the downside:
A beautiful too small 3/2 sack from Hassis of Newtown,PA
and, even worse...
a too small Canali sport coat.


----------



## drlivingston

Found these beauties last night...
Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor 93605 V-cleat / 5-Nail Shell Cordovan
Date Code: DC (1982) Size: 8.5D


----------



## WillBarrett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Oxxford silk suit


----------



## drlivingston

Every now and then, it pays to walk into a Plato's Closet. The funny part is that they were having a 30% off sale. So, it was only a $1.40 + tax.


----------



## Woofa

Great weekend.


----------



## Woofa

Continued.


----------



## drlivingston

Not terribly trad... But cool nonetheless. Dolce y Gabbana caiman wingtip bals for less than $20.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Not terribly trad... But cool nonetheless. Dolce y Gabbana caiman wingtip bals for less than $20.


Shades of the late KitonBrioni .


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Shades of the late KitonBrioni .


With the tassel aglets, they have a decidedly Mezlan Platinum feel.


----------



## Woofa

Another great weekend.


----------



## drlivingston

Some shoes from today
L to R: Bontoni x 2, JM Weston, and Alden


----------



## FLMike

^I like those Alden bits.


----------



## TerryM

Woofa said:


> Another great weekend.
> View attachment 23987
> View attachment 23988
> View attachment 23989
> View attachment 23990
> View attachment 23991
> View attachment 23992


Score!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Hadn't had the chance to thrift in some time so the Thrift Gods felt generous today.

I know they look rough and unloved right now but they are Alden shells.


----------



## wacolo

Finally had a little bit of luck today. Not that I really needed anything but some things are tough to leave. RLPL Flannel Trousers for less than my Chik-fil-A cost this afternoon. Older J&M saddles from the 1950s perhaps judging by the logo. A couple of beater shirts for work @ $2 each. And this leather tote I found in the gigantic Box o' bags. $3, smells great and solid enough. What say we? Murse? Carry on?


----------



## katch

Does e-thrift count?


----------



## wacolo

Corbin 3/2 for myself. A very clean Isaia for possible trade or flip. And a Viyella shirt should it ever decide to cool off.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice haul today:

Guideboat OCBD
Vintage Alan Paine cashmere v-neck
Unlabeled Shetland 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventure Wolf

The last two times I went thrifting, I found nothing that I liked. The last time was today, and I found a jacket I liked the color of but not the material.


----------



## ran23

ebay day, Brown Uniqlo Merino wool cardigan and cedar hangers.


----------



## drlivingston

Here's a recent fun find. 1958 Beseler C-6 4x5 Military Press Camera with a teak & brass Folmer Graflex Corp. Crown Tripod No.1. The camera has all of its original accessories. Camera and tripod are in amazing condition.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
An absolutely incredible find. The pristine condition of the bellows is particularly surprising! Collectors should be beating down your door.


----------



## The Irishman

Been a busy week or two.

Snagged a 42R navy Abercrombie button through coat in new wool. It was for sale on a small domestic site here for 65 euro. An absolute bargain, considering it is in very good condition and judging by the model and condition it appears to be relatively recent? Not the highest spec, but the new wool is pleasant enough. This button through single breasted style is still on the Abercrombie site currently. I feel like it is a prefect complement to my recent purchase of a double breasted coat (Bestlaff Milford). Need to get it taken in slightly.

I've also bought four ties and have four more on the way from a UK based seller clearing out his collection. Lanvin, Brioni, Dunhill, Zegna Stefano Ricci, Burberry, Canali... Decent discounts. No outlandish designs and in good condition. An updating of my work tie range.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Peerless Cashmere and silk windowpane sportscoat purchased on eBay for $38.00 Bemberg lining... One of my nicest thrift acquisitions ever!


----------



## greyflannel

drlivingston said:


> Here's a recent fun find. 1958 Beseler C-6 4x5 Military Press Camera with a teak & brass Folmer Graflex Corp. Crown Tripod No.1. The camera has all of its original accessories. Camera and tripod are in amazing condition.
> 
> Beseler is still in business- you should reach out to them. They moved up to the Poconos from NJ.


----------



## wacolo

Not shown
-Orvis USA cords
-J Crew reds for myself
-Nice older Gap fine wale cord shirt


----------



## ran23

I wish I had some of the ashtrays from my parents days. casinos mainly.


----------



## Winhes2

A navy sportcoat or blazer https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qcIbq-FhGDtOLtCyplRJQPJeSadIBaTF

A natural camel sportcoat of camel hair and cashmere for one of my sons who has nothing to wear as a jacket https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SZ5q6yistEuui4gRhhRj_EjpbOUre0g-

And this oddity and I'll leave to this thread to comment on whether it is a blues or a brag. It says "country" to me because of patch pockets' informality with those pleats https://drive.google.com/open?id=1voa3NRBl37SGY-fCpzjTnAv-GxNxW9bh , the attached button hole above the lapel (there isn't a button behind the other collar yet, but I could sew one one) and the flecks of orange and beige in an otherwise brown and maybe darker brown or black background https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sg4jUuxkwodREC9UpRUqEGUdEAO7Ov6c. I don't know what it is but I it will be fun


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Lauren sportscoat from Goodwill ($6.00) along with a Robert Talbott silk tie and 100% cotton button down shirt (both $1.00 each from a local thrift shop) unknown brand wool slacks ($6.00 from local thrift shop).


----------



## shadoman

Not exactly ALL trad, but some great buys today.
A beautiful Daniel Cremieux six-fold, a Corneliani, and a truly trad store branded Scottish lambswool.






















And two loverly plaid daysuits by Aquascutum and Brioni...


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

My thrifted outfit of the day: Baroni Couture sportscoat ( Lanificio Di Pray silk/wool fabric) purchased for $6.00 on Poshmark. Classics by Axis silk tie and cotton shirt were $1.00 each at a local thrift shop.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Today's thrifted outfit: Peerless cashmere & silk 3-roll-2 sportscoat with Bemberg lining. Purchased for $38.00 on eBay. Stafford cotton shirt and Roundtree and Yorke silk tie purchased for $1.00 each at a local thrift shop.


----------



## wacolo

Not much to show today for a quick trip out before the games start. I did snag this bad boy for a song. Made in France, works great, and weighs a ton.


----------



## eagle2250

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> View attachment 25020
> 
> Today's thrifted outfit: Peerless cashmere & silk 3-roll-2 sportscoat with Bemberg lining. Purchased for $38.00 on eBay. Stafford cotton shirt and Roundtree and Yorke silk tie purchased for $1.00 each at a local thrift shop.


My friend, your screen name is well earned, You consistently dress yourself magnificently for a relative pittance. In your own right, you are quite the sartorial artist!


----------



## wacolo

Not your typical HT pattern but it was only $5 for three yards. Any ideas how old it might me from the tag?


----------



## Reuben

Man, that would make one heck of a sport coat.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Man, that would make one heck of a sport coat.


And I know just the guy to pull it off!


----------



## drlivingston

Found a couple of nice bags today.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

wacolo said:


> Not your typical HT pattern but it was only $5 for three yards. Any ideas how old it might me from the tag?
> View attachment 25382
> View attachment 25383


Based on the format of the address on the tag, I'd estimate between 1943 (introduction of city postal zones) and the late 1960s (implementation of ZIP codes).


----------



## WillBarrett

Sort of a hodge lodge today.

Canals blazer for a smaller fellow - 34R!
Woolrich navajo coat
Lululemon Polo with tags

For me:
Generic madras
Peter Millar Polo
Alan Payne cardigan and v-neck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Fraser Tartan said:


> Based on the format of the address on the tag, I'd estimate between 1943 (introduction of city postal zones) and the late 1960s (implementation of ZIP codes).


Interesting.

I found a website that described old telephone numbers: the 3 letters and 4 digits were introduced in 1921 and remained in use until 1948.

The website referred to Chicago but I would assume the dates would be roughly the same for NYC.


----------



## triklops55

This Barbour Duke is the first ever Barbour I've thrifted and it looks unworn. I thought it'd be too big since it's tagged XXL but they actually run really small. I generally wear a size 44 jacket. It will make a great alternative to my Beaufort.

It makes up for my blues last week when I found a single J&M shell cordovan tassel loafer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Passed on these.









Ben Silver x 3 and a wool tie from Haberdash. So ridiculously thick I will probably gut it and remove the lining.









Older BB 346 Camel sack. Well, not actually marked as Camel but you get the idea.









Troy Guild OCBD


----------



## wacolo

And as a curiosity this is from a local independent shoe store in Ft. Oglethorpe Ga. It has been operating since the 60s I believe. I should have snapped a few more pics. I have been getting shoes there since grade school. They carry all the usual suspects and every corner is crammed, but they also keep sections of open boxes that can vary wildly. All open boxes are half off the ticketed price and some have been there a long time. These Broadstreets could be had for $100. They had a pair of FootJoy shells the last time I was in that would have been $80 out the door.
















And they have an annex. These Nylites were $10 a pair. Some had a bit of discoloration and others were fine. I grabbed a pair for me and a couple for my nephew.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got family in Chattanooga - will have to check out that shoe spot.

Are those Nylites in normal sizes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

@wacolo You left shell FootJoys for $80??? I would have purchased the shells AND the Broadstreets.


----------



## wacolo

WillBarrett said:


> I've got family in Chattanooga - will have to check out that shoe spot.
> 
> Are those Nylites in normal sizes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I recall there were 9.5, 10, and 11. All mediums I believe.


----------



## WillBarrett

wacolo said:


> If I recall there were 9.5, 10, and 11. All mediums I believe.


So close and yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

All from 1 estate sale in Birmingham today. Total cost: $258.50 Avg: $4.46 per item.

Part I:


----------



## drlivingston

Part II:


----------



## drlivingston

Part III:


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

drlivingston said:


> Part III:


That is a sweet haul! Love the ties! I've been looking for a lot of vintage Brooks Brothers tie in wider widths (3.75) to match with my vintage suits. You have an incredible collection there!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

A Jos. A. Bank Gold Trumpeter suit purchased on Poshmark for $24.00. Traditional fit with center rear vent. Very comfortable with a slight waist suppression. The kind of suit I can wear all day.


----------



## drlivingston

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> That is a sweet haul! Love the ties! I've been looking for a lot of vintage Brooks Brothers tie in wider widths (3.75) to match with my vintage suits. You have an incredible collection there!


I probably have over 250 3.75" Brooks Brothers ties in my inventory. What are you looking for?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> I probably have over 250 3.75" Brooks Brothers ties in my inventory. What are you looking for?


^That's not hyperbole.


----------



## WillBarrett

Insane.

I've been meaning to do more estate sales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

drlivingston said:


> I probably have over 250 3.75" Brooks Brothers ties in my inventory. What are you looking for?


Thanks for the offer! I just purchased a lot of Brooks Brothers ties on eBay. Waiting for the shipment.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

I purchased this Coppley 3-button wool suit a year ago on eBay for $24.00. Sat in my closet until I pulled it out this week. This is classic 'suit as armor' quality and tailoring. This suit is so well made and substantial (fully canvassed), it feels like it can stop a bullet. Very impressed with this brand.


----------



## wacolo

Brags - Florsheim Imperial Longwings with minimal wear. Also a wool tie from Brown & Church.









Blues - Paul Stuart DB covert cloth overcoat. Not feeling it at $60.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

A Peerless Couture silk/cashmere 3 button sportscoat - half canvas, Bemberg lining, horn buttons. Thrifted on eBay for $32.00


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking great! You Sir SplurgeFrugal1, get more value and more striking visual results for your clothing dollar than I seem able to achieve. Well done, my friend!


----------



## denace_mennis

Stopped by a thrift shop on my way home from class this morning and found these Hanover LB Shepard’s in my size for $11. From what I’ve gathered, they appear to be shell, but I’m definitely not an expert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

A Brooks white with blue windowpane BD. re thinking my holiday outfit.


----------



## wacolo

denace_mennis said:


> Stopped by a thrift shop on my way home from class this morning and found these Hanover LB Shepard's in my size for $11. From what I've gathered, they appear to be shell, but I'm definitely not an expert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shell for sure. Nice grab.


----------



## shadoman

Good Day !
Found a mint Brooks overcoat














And a gorgeous Kevin & Howlin Donegal !!!


----------



## eagle2250

wacolo said:


> Shell for sure. Nice grab.


+1...without a doubt!


----------



## Patrick06790

After 15 years of great finds at my local, the supply of tradly gear (from retired investment bankers who announced "Mildred, I'm never wearing a necktie again!" as they settled into the country house) has dried up. I might find a tie here and there, or a pair of cords. But the alterations lady has gone out of business too, so even if I find something it has to be exactly right.


----------



## wacolo

A couple of small finds today. A lovely Harris Tweed for myself. The color doesn't really represent in the picture but it is a somewhere between burgundy and a very rich brown.

















And this guy. Maggie is not quite sure about the new member of the family.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking great! You Sir SplurgeFrugal1, get more value and more striking visual results for your clothing dollar than I seem able to achieve. Well done, my friend!


Thanks!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Patrick06790 said:


> After 15 years of great finds at my local, the supply of tradly gear (from retired investment bankers who announced "Mildred, I'm never wearing a necktie again!" as they settled into the country house) has dried up. I might find a tie here and there, or a pair of cords. But the alterations lady has gone out of business too, so even if I find something it has to be exactly right.


Wait until the thrift market is flooded with skinny suits when fashion shifts again. I dread the thought. I think the window of opportunity to get great classic tailored used menswear at cheap prices is closing. Time to hoard!


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Patrick06790 said:


> After 15 years of great finds at my local, the supply of tradly gear (from retired investment bankers who announced "Mildred, I'm never wearing a necktie again!" as they settled into the country house) has dried up. I might find a tie here and there, or a pair of cords. But the alterations lady has gone out of business too, so even if I find something it has to be exactly right.


I agree, have not really found any ties at thrift. And no tailors here and the fantastic one in Sandy Eggo he himself has disappeared though two women who know nothing about men's clothes according to the reviews, have taken over. So, now I do my own alterations, which has helped in being picky as even if a great fabric and construction, don't want to ever bother doing another shoulder reduction.



SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> Wait until the thrift market is flooded with skinny suits when fashion shifts again. I dread the thought. I think the window of opportunity to get great classic tailored used menswear at cheap prices is closing. Time to hoard!


As you can see from what I have found shown in my thread (don't think worthy to post here), can still find a few good things, like today Zanella pants in lambswool for $4. Though, good to know to get while the getting is good.


----------



## drlivingston

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> I think the window of opportunity to get great classic tailored used menswear at cheap prices is closing. Time to hoard!


Way ahead of you, brother. With over 5500 ties and 250 sport coats/suits in inventory, I have elevated the practice of hoarding to an art form.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. You drlivingston, are one of my heros!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

My thrifted Corneliani wool blazer. Made in 1998, fully canvassed, horn buttons, the works! Like a vintage Mercedes S Class for the body. Purchased for $21.00 on eBay. Polo Ralph Lauren grey flannel slacks & Roundtree & York cotton shirt and tie. Total cost of outfit $32.00.


----------



## ran23

I passed on some deep Yellow braces today, may go back on them. nice


----------



## shadoman

ran23 said:


> I passed on some deep Yellow braces today, may go back on them. nice


Like, Mustard ?


----------



## ran23

Not quite Mustard, but the brown leather is what I want.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found a couple of vintage cashmere sweaters today - very old Lyle and Scott and Pringle made for Burberry.

Probably too big for me so likely to end up on the exchange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Splurge Frugal stars in the 1934 classic "I Wore It One Night" the film noir classic of one man wearing a vintage Corneliani double breasted jacket he paid $21.00 for on eBay against all odds. "Your shoulder padding is just too thick kid, there's no waist suppression! Give up! You'll never make it in this town..."


----------



## LIer

^ That's great. I've been admiring your photography for some time now. I must say you make most of today's models look quite sad. Not to mention your enviable thrifting skills. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

This is a beautifully tailored Paul Betenly speckled wool sportscoat. It is half-lined and as comfortable as wearing a shirt. Thrifted on eBay for $6.00. Paired with a generic tie ordered from China ($6.00) and a Roundtree & Yorke fitted cotton shirt purchased for $1.00 at a local thrift shop.


----------



## zsmith95

Greetings everyone. Very infrequent poster here, but I wanted to brag about a recent eBay find. I scored this incredible vintage unlined collar Brooks Brothers pink university striped OCBD for something like $10 after using an eBay mobile promo code. This is my 2nd unlined vintage BB shirt and I have to say, the collar is every bit as awesome as people make it out to be.










Edit: just realized this is actually my first post. I could have sworn I had posted once or twice before, but I guess not.


----------



## WillBarrett

I grabbed a Southwick navy 3/2 blazer today that is in solid shape. 

What is interesting is that it came with Ben Silver blazer buttons from the University of the South (Sewanee).

Anyone have thoughts on how to best maximize this new acquisition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman totale XVII

zsmith95 said:


> Greetings everyone. Very infrequent poster here, but I wanted to brag about a recent eBay find. I scored this incredible vintage unlined collar Brooks Brothers pink university striped OCBD for something like $10 after using an eBay mobile promo code. This is my 2nd unlined vintage BB shirt and I have to say, the collar is every bit as awesome as people make it out to be.
> 
> View attachment 26391
> 
> 
> Edit: just realized this is actually my first post. I could have sworn I had posted once or twice before, but I guess not.


Fabulous find! Enjoy.


----------



## FLMike

roman totale XVII said:


> Fabulous find! Enjoy.


+1. Nice find on the BB pink uni stripe!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Daniel Cremieux wool blazer purchased on eBay for $18.00. Scarf $1.00 at Savers thrift. Polo Ralph Lauren grey flannel slacks $6.00 Goodwill.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Not bad. But if the weather's such that you need a scarf of that type, you should probably button the coat's top button first. Stylistically, a more attuned pairing might be had with a heavier jacket fabric, tweed say. Incidentally I paid 50-cents for this post, on eBay. With shipping.


----------



## drlivingston

WillBarrett said:


> I grabbed a Southwick navy 3/2 blazer today that is in solid shape.
> 
> What is interesting is that it came with Ben Silver blazer buttons from the University of the South (Sewanee).
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on how to best maximize this new acquisition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to maximize resell value, harvest the BS buttons and replace them with generic brass harvested from a donor blazer. Then, sell the Southwick blazer and the BS buttons separately. You'll receive more for the buttons than the blazer.


----------



## WillBarrett

I've had an interesting run the last week but it was nice to find a 3/2 Southwick tweed made for Cable Car in my size. Couple of minor imperfections that should be easily remedied.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

A first for me in a Hardwick dress shirt. Also a clean Gitman and a USA palmetto belt.









A couple of PRL for me. One is the rare patch and flap with the third collar button.









I have been passing on this Borrelli for a few months. Finally took the dive at $8. A few very small spots on one cuff but hopefully the treatment will take care of them. Solid otherwise. Also BB and RT ties for a $1 each.


----------



## wacolo

UT buttondown and a pair of seemingly unworn Sperrys.








Fairly recent Zegna Cotton Cashmere cord jacket and a Barbour.


----------



## Woofa




----------



## wacolo

^^^^^
The sideways images got you too? It took me awhile to get mine vertical. Great Haul!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

My Abito Sartoriale wool & cashmere sportscoat with a proper Tom James silk tie (ahem). I don't know this brand. However, I must say that the jacket is exquisite. Whoever you are Abito, you make great clothes! An $8.00 purchase on Poshmark.


----------



## drlivingston

Found myself in a pile of selvedge denim yesterday. Most made in the USA (Lee, Levis, Taylor Stitch, Raleigh) with some Japanese brands thrown in (Momotaro, Evisu). The Raleigh and PRPS are new with tags. Others are pre-owned, but in mint condition. 13 pairs. While several of these pairs retail for $200+, I didn't pay over $7 per pair.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> Found myself in a pile of selvedge denim yesterday. Most made in the USA (Lee, Levis, Taylor Stitch, Raleigh) with some Japanese brands thrown in (Momotaro, Evisu). The Raleigh and PRPS are new with tags. Others are pre-owned, but in mint condition. 13 pairs. While several of these pairs retail for $200+, I didn't pay over $7 per pair.
> 
> View attachment 26520
> View attachment 26521
> View attachment 26522
> View attachment 26523


I've said it before, but it bears repeating. Drlivingston, you sir, are one of my hero's! I'm not sure if I should wish I had your talent for finding a good deal or that I just had your good luck in the hunt.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Will be doing some heavy duty thrift shopping in Edinburgh in 2 weeks. Armstrong’s
Looks like the go to locale. Any suggestions of other locations appreciated!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23

Cable Knit LL Bean in cotton thrifted. Here I was looking at lambswool at Uniqlo site.


----------



## wacolo

A Gap and two NWT Cremieux sport shirts for myself. Cremieux gets overlooked, but they tend to have a trad lean to them. I grabbed these because all three have a single patch and flap pocket and the Cremieux have soft collars.









And an interesting pass. This Clipper Craft coat, dated 1942.


----------



## OldMetairie

A nice haul this week, about 10 Brooks Brothers OCBD's, and Glen Plaid odd vest, and a lovely houndstooth sport coat with an unidentified label. The label is black with logo of a white knight chess piece. Anyone know the maker?


----------



## ran23

I hope you post the vest and jacket.


----------



## wacolo

For myself a Made in England Stafford. And a pair of AE Lasalle.
















Also a Zegna suit and three very nice Eton shirts. All from the same donor I would assume. I had to pass on several pair of unicorns probably from the same lot due to various issues.

















And lastly a $6 Barbour. It is not a Beaufort or Bedale, but it is still solid and in a unique color.


----------



## katch

E-Thrift Alert:
purchased a lightly used Torino Alligator Belt on Poshmark (1st time customer) for $10. Size 40, but I'll have it shortened.


----------



## shadoman

A beautiful Harris Tweed from Barrister for Wolff's.
This had to come directly out of granddad's cedar closet because Wolff's has been closed for YEARS.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

A week ago, Value Village had a 50% off sale. I scored 2 pairs of Tilley khakis (yes Tilley of hat fame) in my size and a winter ivy cap.

The pants and cap are all in "new without tags" condition.


----------



## eagle2250

^^What are your first impressions of the Tilley Khakis? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

eagle2250 said:


> ^^What are your first impressions of the Tilley Khakis? :icon_scratch:


They are a substantial pair of pants. Made in Canada. They are a blend of polyester and cotton, which some would not want.

I haven't worn them except to try one pair in the store. From past experience with other Tilley pants, however, the rise is "regular".

New, on the Tilley website, they are listed at $160 CAD.


----------



## eagle2250

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> They are a substantial pair of pants. Made in Canada. They are a blend of polyester and cotton, which some would not want.
> 
> I haven't worn them except to try one pair in the store. From past experience with other Tilley pants, however, the rise is "regular".
> 
> New, on the Tilley website, they are listed at $160 CAD.


Thanks for the update. Loving my Tilley hats, I'm going to have to give those Tilley trousers a try!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the update. Loving my Tilley hats, I'm going to have to give those Tilley trousers a try!


Tilley sells quality garments. Go for it Eagle, you deserve it!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Go for it Eagle, you deserve it!


Far be it from me to throw cold water on this, but Eagle deserves nothing, nada, zero since he sold out and left the Wabash behind and moved his behind to some place with the sugary name of Harmony (jeez-us), Florida. Sell out. Sell out. Sell out. However, you and I, B&S, still revel in the wonders of the northland. Or at least have the b*lls to put up with it.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

You're right PandP! We put up with the cold and the snow and we're stronger for that!


----------



## katch

katch said:


> E-Thrift Alert:
> purchased a lightly used Torino Alligator Belt on Poshmark (1st time customer) for $10. Size 40, but I'll have it shortened.


Just got the belt. I don't really understand the whole alligator belt thing, but for $10 it's a nice belt..


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

With a full closet, I now budget $20 per month for 'bottom fishing.' It's a search for the best hidden thrift gems I can find for at or near $10.00. Here's my latest find. A silk & wool Joseph Abboud 3-roll-2 button sportscoat purchased for $8.00 on Poshmark. It reminds me of a jacket Cary Grant wore briefly in "To Catch A Thief"


----------



## Woofa

First thrift find of 2019. My daughter has already claimed it.


----------



## WorkingTrad

I just picked up this mystery blazer. I know, darted and 2 button, but it's a very heavy flannel and seems well constructed. Plus great shoulders, seams and patch pockets. Anyway it is totally unmarked. Except a tag in pocket that says Dy clean only, do not use coin operated dry cleaning machine, 42 long (btw fits me in the chest and sleeves and I'm a 38R, it is about 1/2 an inch too long.) Any suggestions for figuring out what I've got here?


----------



## WorkingTrad

I also picked up this vintage polo Tweed. I'm pretty sure it's fully canvased, but as you can see, one of the lapels is moving down ( I'm sure there is a technical term for this, I just don't know if yet.) Any suggestions here also appreciated.


----------



## wacolo

A pass on these but thought they were interesting. There were several of the knits, all tagges as "Made Especially for Chi Phi Yale by J. Press Inc." Vintage without a doubt. The knits were maybe 1.5" wide and very short.


----------



## TDWat

WorkingTrad said:


> I also picked up this vintage polo Tweed. I'm pretty sure it's fully canvased, but as you can see, one of the lapels is moving down ( I'm sure there is a technical term for this, I just don't know if yet.) Any suggestions here also appreciated.


If you mean the lapel on the left in the last picture, it just needs to be re-pressed. You can do it yourself, but it's much easier to send it to the dry cleaner and have them do it.


----------



## WorkingTrad

TDWat said:


> If you mean the lapel on the left in the last picture, it just needs to be re-pressed. You can do it yourself, but it's much easier to send it to the dry cleaner and have them do it.


Yes, exactly as I hoped! Thank you!


----------



## wacolo

Is it me or has uploading picture become a big PITA? 
VV Cords
Ties - Zegna , Isaia 7Fold, Talbot BOC x 2
Ties- Perry Ellis knit, no-name madderish, NWT BB USA, R.Hanauer bow
Large Malo scarf
Southwick shirt for Ships
Bills USA x 3 Moleskin, herringbone and donegal


----------



## ran23

I'm looking at a Uniqlo black gingham right now, like that Southwick.


----------



## Woofa

Recent stuff.


----------



## London380sl

Someone found a self tie bow tie at a thrift store? Lucky you. Those are as scarce as hens teeth up here. Of course, people wearing bow ties are also pretty scarce up here.


----------



## Woofa

Great day. TF cologne was an estate sale.


----------



## Clintotron

Woofa said:


> Great day. TF cologne was an estate sale.
> View attachment 27923


Let's see those jackets!!
That Polo sweater looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Woofa

Jacket and polo deets.


----------



## Woofa

Continued.


----------



## Woofa

And some great ties found today at an estate sale.


----------



## Clintotron

Woofa said:


> And some great ties found today at an estate sale.
> View attachment 27968
> View attachment 27969


Those two RLs and that H&H call to me. Great finds!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron

Scored an awesome J Press sport coat from 1975. Pics to follow tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Two more Holland & Holland ties from the bay.....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Woofa said:


> And some great ties found today at an estate sale.
> View attachment 27968
> View attachment 27969


Would love that brown Holland & Holland!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Woofa




----------



## denace_mennis

Nothing too fancy today. Picked up some J Crew Classic fit chinos with on-seem pockets and an older yellow Hyde Park OCBD with a nice collar roll to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

Ethrift 3 jpress ocbds pink and blue with flap and unistripe. Cornering the market on ocbds


----------



## ran23

Burberry and Paul Stewart English ties in today, snow or not.


----------



## FLMike

Cross post from the Tweed Season thread....

Well, I just purchased my first-ever Harris Tweed garment. It's on the way to me from an eBay seller, so hopefully the fit is as expected, based on the listed measurements. Also hope I get the occasional chance to wear it without overheating.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

And Ben Silver, to boot. You’re not playing around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

WillBarrett said:


> And Ben Silver, to boot. You're not playing around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At $125 shipped, I felt like it was worth a shot.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A very handsome Tweed, for sure. I feel your pain, as to the concern about overheating in said garment. However, the past three winters have allowed me to wear my Tweeds, at most perhaps a half dozen times per year! Enjoy that new purchase.


----------



## London380sl

I've got a Harris Tweed jacket very similar in color to yours and, if it's the same fabric as mine, your usage will be limited due to your geographic location. It's a pretty warm jacket.
Great color choice. It's one of my top 5 "go to" sports jackets in my wardrobe.


----------



## denace_mennis

Against my better judgement I stopped by the local thrift store again today.
I spent $9 and got a Harris Tweed sack made for Strawbridge Clothiers. And a black wool/cashmere blend overcoat from the Wanamaker Rittenhouse Collection.
Edit: both were made in England.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

FLMike said:


> Cross post from the Tweed Season thread....
> 
> Well, I just purchased my first-ever Harris Tweed garment. It's on the way to me from an eBay seller, so hopefully the fit is as expected, based on the listed measurements.


Brianpore is a very popular member on TOF. You'll be pleased with it. He's a great guy to work with.


----------



## OldMetairie

This week I p







icked up 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds boots (Dundee), a pair of AE Buckstrands, and a pair of AE Warwicks. Two new, and three nearly new amazingly enough all in the right size, and for lagniappe a Smathers & Branson Jimmy Buffett belt.


----------



## TDWat

Not particularly valuable, but I thought these were a fun find. Fortnum & Mason steel shoe trees, stamped "Made in England" on the back.


----------



## Woofa




----------



## katch

Well done


----------



## Steve Smith

drlivingston said:


> Brianpore is a very popular member on TOF. You'll be pleased with it. He's a great guy to work with.


Yes, top notch guy.


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## Clintotron

Just realized my J Press pic never posted. Here it is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeF

Clintotron said:


> Just realized my J Press pic never posted. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice jacket.


----------



## TweedyDon

GREAT Press!!!


----------



## Clintotron

I’m trying to work up the courage to wear it. In person, the ‘70s mojo is robust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteelGuy

Been turning up lots of traditional items lately ... Just catching my eye more I guess ... Some great English Harris Tweeds and more ...


----------



## wacolo

The only curiosity today was this gun cabinet. 50+ years of ephemera, hunting licenses, Ducks Unlimited memberships, etc.


----------



## Woofa




----------



## Clintotron

Any recommendations on good thrifting in San Fran Bay Area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Clintotron said:


> Any recommendations on good thrifting in San Fran Bay Area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Look on Yelp to see what's near you wherever you are. That's the most up to date list. There are over 100 thrift stores in the Bay Area.

There are pro-thrifters and informed clothing enthusiasts constantly scanning the racks here. There are no honeypots filled with nice things just sitting around waiting for some knowledgeable person to come in and scoop up.

The chains here use central distribution and truck their items around, meaning that it's not necessarily true for them that the nice things are in the wealthy neighborhood stores and the low-end stuff is in the poorer neighborhood stores.

Some independent thrift stores in wealthy areas have nice things that aren't snatched up immediately. The reason is that these stores know what they've got and have priced their items accordingly, about the same as a consignment shop or eBay.

I've been doing this a long time and I honestly don't have any favorite stores. Generally, larger and busier stores provide more opportunities. Some are constantly restocked all day like grocery stores. But, they also attract more pro-thrifters and other informed people there to snatch things up, balancing things out.


----------



## Clintotron

Wow. Thank you for the in depth response!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ran23

Cold up in my world, picked up a Ben Silver Wool duffel coat today. happy and warm now. $25.80


----------



## drlivingston

Clintotron said:


> Any recommendations on good thrifting in San Fran Bay Area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


https://www.thethriftshopper.com/city/San_Francisco/CA/1.htm


----------



## ran23

I have always read both good and bad about navy trousers. Got a deal on some Volcom Navy Chinos to try out. Hope to be hemmed soon.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

A good day at the Value Village's 50% off sale: a Barbour shirt, a pair of Fluchos shoes (appear possibly unworn or worn a couple of times) and a Samuelsohn overcoat that also looks new.

Fellows, do the lapels look outdated?


----------



## katch

^^ Dig those lapels.


----------



## TDWat

Lapels look good to me.


----------



## shadoman

A beautiful Canali pinstripe suitcoat...
with no trousers. 
( my size, too.   )


----------



## Woofa

Very happy with this tie for personal. First time finding petronius.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My 12 Year old found some Adidas Stan Smith that she is totally in love with!


----------



## drlivingston

@momsdoc Can you imagine the looks on the faces when this guy pulls this thing out at his kid's birthday party to scoop the ice cream?


----------



## triklops55

Vintage shell Florsheim gunboats in my size for six bucks? Don't mind if I do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> @momsdoc Can you imagine the looks on the faces when this guy pulls this thing out at his kid's birthday party to scoop the ice cream?
> 
> View attachment 29543


I'll lick the spoon.


----------



## London380sl

TDWat said:


> Not particularly valuable, but I thought these were a fun find. Fortnum & Mason steel shoe trees, stamped "Made in England" on the back.


I have the identical shoe trees except mine have "Church" stamped on them.


----------



## drlivingston

Picked up 14 Allen Edmonds belts in a variety of materials. All in excellent condition. Average price: a little less than $3 each.


----------



## WillBarrett

I snagged a Paul Smith sport coat while out today. It’s a label that does decent enough on eBay.

Anyway, it’s marked size 1. Buttons are placed for a men’s jacket and it’s clearly much bigger than a traditional women’s jacket of that size.

Anyone know what to make of this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Sartoria Parma (Caruso) with  jetted pockets.

















My first piece of clean Susu.









MIUSA BB Gangam style









And a lowly RT BOC and a polka dot from Talbots (that would be the womens store)


----------



## drpeter

I picked up a mint condition Hickey Freeman single button dinner jacket/tuxedo with notched lapels and flat front trousers sans turnups/cuffs for the royal sum of $3.00. Found it at my local St Vinnie's, and an additional dollar got me the beautiful vintage wooden hanger on which it hung. Quite the bargain, I should think, especially since it fits me perfectly and therefore there is no need for any sort of alteration.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sounds like a great find...enjoy!


----------



## WillBarrett

Today I provided an older USA made Brooks Brothers trench in my size. The zip in liner has some holes but it’s not pertinent. 

Throw in a Peter Millar Summer Comfort polo for a grand total of $7, and I was happy camper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sounds like a great find...enjoy!


Thank you eagle2250, I most certainly will!


----------



## wacolo

Three piece tweed suit for a long gone local trad shop. The winter clothes were all $1, so the nice lady let me have it for just that. Also a lovely but older JAB tie and some USA Eastland mocs for myself.


----------



## ran23

My favorite Men's Consignment store is closing this summer. Might be some deals left.


----------



## wacolo

A sturdy but well loved briefcase that should clean up nicely. Also a Made in Italy PRL tie and a Tyrwhitt silk/wool.









USA Murrays and an Orlebar Brown Terry Towelling shirt.


----------



## wacolo

Huntington 3/2 Magee tweed.
















Harris Tweed cap and Dooney & Burke braces.









6 pairs of shoe trees at .50 a piece.


----------



## wacolo

Thrifting circa 1989. They arrive at the store around 5:30 if anyone wants to skip ahead.


----------



## wacolo

Dead sheep MIUSA and an unmarked Bama belt (cough rolltide cough)









Pop on UNTUCKIT









And an Ethrift. Rancourt boots, which I believe are the Blake model. $30 shipped. I literally just took them out of the box, so they will need a little love, but I am more than happy.









Not shown due to a lack of tradliness, but a fairly recent Corneliani linen suit and a staple Hugo Boss.


----------



## Odradek

This morning found a white tie piqué / marcella waistcoat, made by Anderson & Sheppard in 1977 for Henry Ford II.
Asked if the rest of the suit had been handed in with it, but sadly the answer was no.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Odradek said:


> View attachment 31957
> This morning found a white tie piqué / marcella waistcoat, made by Anderson & Sheppard in 1977 for Henry Ford II.
> Asked if the rest of the suit had been handed in with it, but sadly the answer was no.
> 
> View attachment 31958


Want! I need to upgrade mine!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Virtually unworn BBs tux shirt. $6, found at the local Goodwill. And in my size? What are the chances?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## wacolo

Anybody in DC? Looks like it could be interesting.

https://www.estatesales.net/DC/Washington/20016/2205327


----------



## eagle2250

^^Wow...
Based on those pictures, the upcoming estate sale seems one designed specifically to cater to the interests of the AAAC membership. Wish I lived closer to DC...at least for this upcoming weekend!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

wacolo said:


> Anybody in DC? Looks like it could be interesting.
> 
> https://www.estatesales.net/DC/Washington/20016/2205327


What a collection. I am attempting to entice my son to attend to pick out a belated fathers day gift for me.

Mr. Stein had some collection!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## denace_mennis

Florsheim beefroll pennies barely worn. $7 and fit like a glove. Also aren't as obnoxiously shiny like the bass equivalents









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Picked up some Pelican black braces with brass hardware. Too bad my friend's consignment store is closing, at least $5.00 was a good price. probably the last accessory for my charcoal suit.


----------



## nb8790

wacolo said:


> Anybody in DC? Looks like it could be interesting.
> 
> https://www.estatesales.net/DC/Washington/20016/2205327


I may check it out this weekend, though I fear Mr. Stein may have been more diminutive than I.


----------



## nb8790

wacolo said:


> Anybody in DC? Looks like it could be interesting.
> 
> https://www.estatesales.net/DC/Washington/20016/2205327


I did stop by today - Mr. Stein was a 41-42R, 10.5D shoe. I picked up a very recent J. Press Pressidential suit and some knit ties from
Brooks Bros, Ben Silver, and Paul Stuart. There was another gentleman purchasing all the Press suits, but there were a lot of bespoke Savile Row double breasted and single breasted suits left - including an ultraheavy mid grey flannel and a 16oz grey donegal tweed.
And of course, I saw the purple smart car!


----------



## wacolo

nb8790 said:


> I did stop by today - Mr. Stein was a 41-42R, 10.5D shoe. I picked up a very recent J. Press Pressidential suit and some knit ties from
> Brooks Bros, Ben Silver, and Paul Stuart. There was another gentleman purchasing all the Press suits, but there were a lot of bespoke Savile Row double breasted and single breasted suits left - including an ultraheavy mid grey flannel and a 16oz grey donegal tweed.
> And of course, I saw the purple smart car!
> 
> View attachment 32044


That is fantastic, thanks for the report. I am glad there were some things left worth picking up. Did it look like there had been a lot of traffic in the menswear department?


----------



## nb8790

wacolo said:


> That is fantastic, thanks for the report. I am glad there were some things left worth picking up. Did it look like there had been a lot of traffic in the menswear department?


The other guy was cleaning out a good portion of the suits, but there were lots of well-worn shoes (especially spectators) and nice tweed sportcoats. I almost got a Norman Hilton brown tweed suit, but it was a little too old-school even for me (and had darts).


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Wow, excellent. Wish I could have gone!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Odradek

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Want! I need to upgrade mine!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


It's currently on eBay, if you search.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Odradek said:


> It's currently on eBay, if you search.


Link please, or PM me.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## wacolo

J Press Royal Oxford, RT ties, VV for the Kentucky Derby









AE Evanston









Bills USA NWT X 2


----------



## EponymousFunk

I drop in at a Goodwill store near me from time-to-time; last weekend netted two LL Bean OCBDs at $5.99 each.

They look nearly new. One had a collar button missing; a dead-simple fix with needle, thread, and 10 minutes' time. The shirts appear to be an older version of the "Classic Oxford Cloth Shirt" in "French Blue" (which is strangely very pale in LLB's estimation). The label is different that what shows on LLB's site now and it says "Wrinkle Resistant" rather than wrinkle free. I had been holding off buying a new shirt from LLB; they're getting a fair number of negative reviews on the shirts, with photos to back up the complaints. Since these appear a bit "vintage" and feel quite substantial, I am very happy with the find (they feel *very* heavy, so won't get worn until Fall).

Regards,


----------



## ran23

My friend is closing at the end of July. I bought Nordstrum Shoe Trees for cheap. Doubt if I can talk him into selling these on line. $5.00 to me. happy


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Two more Holland & Holland ties from the Bay. Both at “buy now” prices of sub $25. Plus a H&H scarf for my wife. This one was pricey at $75 including post, but she is worth it!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Had fun at a local estate sale this weekend. A guy wanted to get rid of a bunch of shoes and clothing. I was only too willing to help. 
Picked up everything for less than $11 per item. (not pictured are a bunch of Bookster coats and Barbour jackets)
Crockett & Jones x 34
Animas Code (interesting) x 3
Brooks Brothers boots x 1
Foster & Sons x 2
Alfred Sargent x 4
New & Lingwood x 2
Loake x 1
Tod's x 2
Charles Tyrwhitt x 2
George Cleverley x 4
R.M. Williams x 4
Gaziano & Girling x 2
Wall + Water x 1
Del Toro (awesome blue Prince Albert slippers) x 1 
Alden x 6 (5 of the pairs are shell cordovan. The other is an awesome snuff suede.)

Before you deluge my inbox, many of the pairs have already been sold/spoken for. I am not a collector. I get things in and quickly get rid of them.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps that's the answer to my growing need to de clutter...a pre-departure estate sale! :icon_scratch:


----------



## ran23

2 more shoe trees, Nordstrum and Woodlore. good day for my shoes. Crombie Cashmere SC, it was moved to the discount rake. gonna miss this store.


----------



## Woofa

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Two more Holland & Holland ties from the Bay. Both at "buy now" prices of sub $25. Plus a H&H scarf for my wife. This one was pricey at $75 including post, but she is worth it!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Some pics if you could please. You have made me into a holland and holland fan.


----------



## drlivingston

Woofa said:


> Some pics if you could please. You have made me into a holland and holland fan.


I will have to look. I know that I have several Holland & Holland ties in my inventory somewhere. Plus, probably some H&H braces.


----------



## katch

drlivingston said:


> Had fun at a local estate sale this weekend. A guy wanted to get rid of a bunch of shoes and clothing. I was only too willing to help.
> Picked up everything for less than $11 per item. (not pictured are a bunch of Bookster coats and Barbour jackets)
> Crockett & Jones x 34
> Animas Code (interesting) x 3
> Brooks Brothers boots x 1
> Foster & Sons x 2
> Alfred Sargent x 4
> New & Lingwood x 2
> Loake x 1
> Tod's x 2
> Charles Tyrwhitt x 2
> George Cleverley x 4
> R.M. Williams x 4
> Gaziano & Girling x 2
> Wall + Water x 1
> Del Toro (awesome blue Prince Albert slippers) x 1
> Alden x 6 (5 of the pairs are shell cordovan. The other is an awesome snuff suede.)
> 
> Before you deluge my inbox, many of the pairs have already been sold/spoken for. I am not a collector. I get things in and quickly get rid of them.
> 
> View attachment 32607
> View attachment 32608
> View attachment 32609
> View attachment 32610
> View attachment 32611


HOLY COW --- where are you selling this stuff?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> I will have to look. I know that I have several Holland & Holland ties in my inventory somewhere. Plus, probably some H&H braces.


Actually, I lost count. There were 3 H&H ties and a scarf....

Cheers,

BSR

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

And I found this H&H lamb skin, wool, and alpaca coat. It is from the early 2000's and set me back about $100, which is far beyond my typical ebaying budget. But the carved stag head buttons were impossible to resist.

The care label states that the buttons must be removed prior to cleaning the jacket. I have never had a jacket that required this measure of care!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

katch said:


> HOLY COW --- where are you selling this stuff?


Nowhere right now... I will start listing when I return next week from the eBay conference in Vegas.


----------



## EponymousFunk

drlivingston said:


> Had fun at a local estate sale this weekend. A guy wanted to get rid of a bunch of shoes and clothing. I was only too willing to help.
> Picked up everything for less than $11 per item. (not pictured are a bunch of Bookster coats and Barbour jackets)
> Crockett & Jones x 34
> Animas Code (interesting) x 3
> Brooks Brothers boots x 1
> Foster & Sons x 2
> Alfred Sargent x 4
> New & Lingwood x 2
> Loake x 1
> Tod's x 2
> Charles Tyrwhitt x 2
> George Cleverley x 4
> R.M. Williams x 4
> Gaziano & Girling x 2
> Wall + Water x 1
> Del Toro (awesome blue Prince Albert slippers) x 1
> Alden x 6 (5 of the pairs are shell cordovan. The other is an awesome snuff suede.)
> 
> Before you deluge my inbox, many of the pairs have already been sold/spoken for. I am not a collector. I get things in and quickly get rid of them.
> 
> View attachment 32607
> View attachment 32608
> View attachment 32609
> View attachment 32610
> View attachment 32611


< sigh > Why do only men with tiny feet have interesting, well-cared-for shoes to sell...?


----------



## ran23

Picked up a Banana Republic jacket, 38-S on the discounted rack. Pockets still sewed closed close. Cleaned spots with H2O2 and dish soap. Not a bad fit, may go to my Nephews son.


----------



## Woofa

My holland and holland ties. One wool, two silk and two cashmere.









Of course there is always room for another!:amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A very handsome collection of neck wear, for sure. They look to be of substantial construction and are beautiful to behold!


----------



## ran23

My Favorite consignment store closed up. My favorite Burberry and Turnbull & Ahser ties came from there. I bought suits and jackets from West Coast tailors. fun times.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Woofa said:


> My holland and holland ties. One wool, two silk and two cashmere.
> View attachment 33239
> 
> 
> Of course there is always room for another!:amazing:


So jealous!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine

I don't like to post my items too often. But I'm exceedingly pleased that I grabbed this off the bay for a song. Like new LL Bean cord jacket. Perfect for fall in Western PA. Made in USA, for me, always sweetens the deal.


----------



## Cassadine

I'll do one more! Prepping for autumn. For the record I do not enjoy summer. Little foretaste of Hades in my estimation. Made in USA NWOT BB. I should have both jackets in a few days. The vendor I grabbed the LL Bean from shipped it within minutes of my confirming the purchase. Methinks I'll visit there again.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A real find for me today. I have hunted vintage Willis and Geiger on eBay for a long while but always balked at the prices.

Today, in a local charity shop, I found this 100% cotton bush poplin shirt for $7. In almost perfect condition with only a small spot on the right sleeve I might be able to remove.

Chuffed to bits!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

How about this estate sale find from yesterday? A vintage bean cruiser Mackinaw shirt in large in near perfect condition $8.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> How about this estate sale find from yesterday? A vintage bean cruiser Mackinaw shirt in large in near perfect condition $8.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 33734
> View attachment 33735


$8? Nice.


----------



## eagle2250

Very nice! I don't believe the ones produced these days are anywhere near as well made. Indeed, that Mackinaw has the potential to become a family heirloom''....but not for many, many years.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cassadine said:


> $8? Nice.


I found it wadded up in the floor of one of the closets. I couldn't believe it wasnt stained and without a single tear or hole.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Peak and Pine

Why is the term mackinaw applied to that shirt, from advertising copy?

Strictly speaking, a mackinaw (uncapitalized) is the land version of a pea coat, plus belt. Wool, double breasted for warmth, often in plaid, a stable (until tech took over) of lumber jacks, woodsmen and outdoorsies in general. True macs (from the 30s upward) go for big bucks. I have three, little bucks, family pieces. Some of the very best were made by Sears under their Hecules brand.

You have a cruiser shirt in twill, more for brush than warmth, tho the capes help some. Red tends to sun-fade to pink, if you're okay with that.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

You have a cruiser shirt in twill, more for brush than warmth, tho the capes help some. Red tends to sun-fade to pink, if you're okay with that.
[/QUOTE]

The way most reds fade to pink is my favorite thing about them!

I used to have a very similar Woolrich in grey. I miss it.


----------



## Peak and Pine

TKI67 said:


> The way most reds fade to pink is my favorite thing about them!


Well there you go. I spray paint my rose bush in black as soon as it buds out. Pretty in pink, not so much.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Thank you for the clarification in terminology

This is certainly a heavy and very course material for a shirt. It is unwearable without a long sleeve shirt or long john type underwear underneath. It would rub one raw and require the application copious amounts of nipple tape if worn against the skin.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mike B

I found 2 H. Freeman ties at a local thrift store, one is green/gold stripe and the other is a burgundy/gold stripe (a bit like a Harry Potter tie)...






..there was sign at the register that said 'Ties $1 Non-Negotiable'


----------



## eagle2250

This past weekend I took five BB knit polo shirts and three pair of shoes (all AE's) to the Goodwill Store. Am planning on thinning the hoard a bit more this week! Please tell me I've a good heart, dear (Mrs Eagle)! Or am I an evil genius, surreptitiously making room for new purchases? LOL.


----------



## ran23

Got some walking shoes in. Born Suede brogues with a nice vibram type of heavy walking sole. time to try them out tomorrow. $19.99 ebay


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Not remotely trad but a reproduction heavy wool Civil War Federal 9 button roundabout in like new condition I saved at an estate sale yesterday.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Odradek

Found two nice jackets.

Magee Made To Measure (never knew they did MTM).
Sadly when I got it home I found a tiny hole in the collar. Very hard to spot with the pattern.
A little too big for me so will be sold.
The other is a keeper.


















Also, something quite rare, a Half Norfolk tweed jacket.
I've only ever seen pictures of these online before. And this one is my size, and fits very well.
Again, I've just spotted a tiny hole in the back. Nobody will notice.
I'm going to hang on to this one for it's rarity value.
From the telephone number of the tailor I'd say this dates from the sixties.
I've checked and W.P. Hine are still in business but they just deal in fabric and upholstery, no clothing anymore.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Estate sale today....I know it is a cardinal sin, but with the silk waistcoat and trousers that fit and match my other tux, I had to take the jacket as well. 

Barney’s NY notch lapel tux (shudder) with JAB silk waistcoat and pleated trousers. $23. The pockets on the jacket have not been opened. It looks unworn.

I also found a pair of handmade crocodile loafers, Church’s Beverly Hills $25, and a pair of Church’s handmade bit loafers $10 in RED! There is no place like home!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Steve Smith

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I also found... a pair of Church's handmade bit loafers $10 in RED! There is no place like home!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Steve Smith said:


>


My daughter calls the red shoes "pimpin'" so they must be good?

Love EC. Thanks for the reminder on that tune.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Winhes2

Found this weekend in an antique store in beautiful Bemidji, Minnesota, a spiffy rust colored felt Resistol hat with feather band to pair with my rust coat for fall. Too matchy matchy you think? Enjoy your opinion while I enjoy wearing these two together


----------



## ran23

I got in a Jones of New York, 80% wool brown overcoat for cheap. I guess a Fall walking coat.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Just grabbed a pair of black Allen Edmonds Bradley’s from the local thrift for $7. My shoe guy will put on new heels, do a bit of minor repair and clean them for $32.

Not bad.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Goodwill gold.....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Woofa

Great day at the thrifts and some low cost consignment.


----------



## drlivingston

This was one of my best days in a long time. All on one day (Sat 10/19) in two stops. 
First... hit Starbucks
First official stop. Hit up a thrift store that has been good to me lately...

6 pairs of Alden. Only one pair shell cordovan (they will be a fun project)
1 pair of new Danner boots
















Second stop... local estate sale

3 pairs Alden (one pair shell LHS)
2 pairs new Allen Edmonds









Lots of ascots (is there still a market for these @TweedyDon ?)























Lots of accessories
squares by Talbott, Charvet, and Dunhill
braces by Burberry, Turnbull & Asser, & Trafalgar ltd. ed. 









practically new crocodile belt
















And last, but certainly not least, 15 Anderson & Sheppard suits


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Score! Please share the bounty with the AAAC tribe!

cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, drlivingston does seem to have the "Midas touch" of the thrifting gods! LOL.


----------



## TweedyDon

DEFINITELY a market for ascots--and that's an INCREDIBLE haul!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

If Tweedy is impressed then you're running in a pretty fast crowd,....


----------



## katch

^^ Sweet Jesus. Please let some of that be my size!! I'm not an ascot guy, but if I was, that blue Sulka one would be mine!


----------



## jazar

While I certainly can't compete with drlivingston or many others here, I'm happy with my most recent haul. In one stop, all jackets, all $5 each:
2 Oxxford
3 Isaia, with their red hangers
3 Zegna
4 Canali
1 Belvest
1 Polo RL
1 Jack Victor- Loro Piana

Searched high and low for any matching pants, none found.


----------



## eagle2250

jazar said:


> While I certainly can't compete with drlivingston or many others here, I'm happy with my most recent haul. In one stop, all jackets, all $5 each:
> 2 Oxxford
> 3 Isaia, with their red hangers
> 3 Zegna
> 4 Canali
> 1 Belvest
> 1 Polo RL
> 1 Jack Victor- Loro Piana
> 
> Searched high and low for any matching pants, none found.


Your list reads like a very nice haul, indeed, but have you any additional details and/or pictures of the garments you could share with us? Also, welcome to AAAC!


----------



## jazar

Thank you, Eagle. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## drlivingston

Hey, @eagle2250 ... Do you know what's better than finding a NWT Allen Edmonds Manistee belt at thrift pricing?
















Finding 33 other NWT AE belts hanging right next to it... :amazing:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> Hey, @eagle2250 ... Do you know what's better than finding a NWT Allen Edmonds Manistee belt at thrift pricing?
> View attachment 36200
> View attachment 36201
> 
> 
> Finding 33 other NWT AE belts hanging right next to it... :amazing:
> View attachment 36202
> View attachment 36203


Save me the 38s!

cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Quoting the late, great Harry Carey, "Holy Cow!" You, drlivingston do have the touch.


----------



## Reddington

Recent thrift find. Ben Silver Harris Tweed Aquascutum jacket in absolutely outstanding condition. It's not one of Ben Silver's 2-button sacks, but is darted. It's a light tan with some blue and a hint of olive blended in.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A stop by the local Goodwill this afternoon netted me 6 Brooks Brothers Madison shirts, 2 "regular fit", 3 Classics, and oneBB Makers made in the USA.

All in virtually new condition, all in my size, and all dry cleaned and pressed except one.

I can escape the cleaners for almost 2 weeks!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A very nice haul. I would be green with envy if those neck sizes were an inch larger!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

More Goodwill gold....$175 shirt for $5.99.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## IT_cyclist

drlivingston said:


> Hey, @eagle2250 ... Do you know what's better than finding a NWT Allen Edmonds Manistee belt at thrift pricing?
> View attachment 36200
> View attachment 36201
> 
> 
> Finding 33 other NWT AE belts hanging right next to it... :amazing:
> View attachment 36202
> View attachment 36203


Are there any 32s?


----------



## Woofa

Nice stop yesterday.


----------



## LisaMC

I gain immensely from the thrift shops in my area and all these agreeably humans on this thread speaking about thrift shops is giving me the validation I always knew i needed.


----------



## eagle2250

LisaMC said:


> I gain immensely from the thrift shops in my area and all these agreeably humans on this thread speaking about thrift shops is giving me the validation I always knew i needed.


That is indeed good to hear.....and welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Many of my friends would not touch thrift shop or estate sale clothing with a 10’ pole. Most are
content with paying full retail for what I pay pennies on the dollar for.

Ha!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## London380sl

LOL. Friends? That sound like my wife.


----------



## drlivingston

@Mr. B. Scott Robinson You should make your way over to this estate sale. I left some stuff behind.

https://www.estatesales.net/GA/Atlanta/30324/2411313?modal=true


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> @Mr. B. Scott Robinson You should make your way over to this estate sale. I left some stuff behind.
> 
> https://www.estatesales.net/GA/Atlanta/30324/2411313?modal=true


I was there at 12:30 yesterday to check it out. I will wait till Sunday for the 50% off sale.

The Kiton gloves felt very nice!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I was there at 12:30 yesterday to check it out. I will wait till Sunday for the 50% off sale.
> 
> The Kiton gloves felt very nice!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I was there at that time as well... Sorry that I missed you. Of course, by 11:00 am, I had already significantly reduced the John Lobb population in the room. lol


----------



## drlivingston

Kiton shoes were priced at $595 and up. Tom Ford exotics for $1895. It baffled me that they had John Lobb, Rancourt, and Alden priced lower than Cole Haan. Go figure.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> Kiton shoes were priced at $595 and up. Tom Ford exotics for $1895. It baffled me that they had John Lobb, Rancourt, and Alden priced lower than Cole Haan. Go figure.


I know what you mean. We should hit a sale together one day. Divide and conquer! It never hurts to have another set of eyes and hands when digging for bargains against the hordes.

Peachtree Antiques does a good job in general with their pricing, but if they are pressed for time or just don't have info they will stick a WAG price on items. I have walked off with some bargains from their sales due to this situation. I try to get to as many of their sales as possible since they typically represent high end eclectic estates.

The shoes that were left in the afternoon were a bit fashion forward for me. The shoe trees were $10 per pair, which was too much. Hopefully some will remain on Sunday.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I know what you mean. We should hit a sale together one day. Divide and conquer! It never hurts to have another set of eyes and hands when digging for bargains against the hordes.
> 
> Peachtree Antiques does a good job in general with their pricing, but if they are pressed for time or just don't have info they will stick a WAG price on items. I have walked off with some bargains from their sales due to this situation. I try to get to as many of their sales as possible since they typically represent high end eclectic estates.
> 
> The shoes that were left in the afternoon were a bit fashion forward for me. The shoe trees were $10 per pair, which was too much. Hopefully some will remain on Sunday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I am planning on being there on Sunday as well. It's tentative, pending wife's plans. I walked away with 4 pairs of Lobbs and several Kiton ties (not the ones with holes and food stains). However, one of my favorite purchases was a Zilli belt that was in it's suede case and not displayed. It wasn't priced. So, when I asked the lady about it, she just wrote $20 on the tag... SOLD!


----------



## drlivingston

And these gems...


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> And these gems...
> 
> View attachment 36582


I checked out the belts but they were all 34-36. I am a 38 

Please let me know if you decide to return to pick the carcass on Sunday. I would like to join!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Also, @Mr. B. Scott Robinson , if you find yourself over in the Vinings area of Atlanta, stop at Labels Consignment. Got all this for $89.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> Also, @Mr. B. Scott Robinson , if you find yourself over in the Vinings area of Atlanta, stop at Labels Consignment. Got all this for $89.
> 
> View attachment 36583
> View attachment 36584


Good Lord...

But I am so fully loaded with dress shirts, sport coats, and ties at the moment that when I buy, I obligate myself to donate an equal number to charity to maintain the status quo.

I am mainly focused on expanding my shoe and trouser inventory at the moment.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> But I am so fully loaded with dress shirts, sport coats, and ties at the moment that when I buy, I obligate myself to donate an equal number to charity to maintain the status quo.
> 
> I am mainly focused on expanding my shoe and trouser inventory at the moment.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


In the trouser realm, I left behind several pairs of Sid Mashburn and Ben Silver trousers. I don't know if they are still there. Pants are one thing that I don't ever buy much of these days.


----------



## Steve Smith

I hadn't been out thrifting since Lassie was a puppy. Bought an Alan Paine Cashmere cardigan in my size. $3.20, Made in England.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

BBs car coat rain gear, brand new, and in my size. Thrifted from a local Christian charity shop.

$9.98

I feel guilty 

Big check in the offering plate this Sunday.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> BBs car coat rain gear, brand new, and in my size. Thrifted from a local Christian charity shop.
> 
> $9.98
> 
> I feel guilty
> 
> Big check in the offering plate this Sunday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 36634
> View attachment 36635


Does that have the Loro Piana Storm System liner? Either way, very nice. 
I'll be at the estate sale tomorrow. Should be there around 10:30-11:00 am est.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

No


drlivingston said:


> Does that have the Loro Piana Storm System liner? Either way, very nice.
> I'll be at the estate sale tomorrow. Should be there around 10:30-11:00 am est.


No lining, but a spanking new raincoat nonetheless. I needed something lighter than my Burberry trench for the Atlanta rain this week.

Without a lining the Burberry is good for weather well into the low 30s. Since the weather has been in the 50s, it is too bulky and hot so the BB helps fill the bill for Atlanta Autumn, Winter, and Spring. I can reserve the Burberry for my trips up north and to colder climes abroad.

Not sure on attending the sale today. My wife just returned from a two week work trip abroad, so my checking out to go to the sale might be considered....unpopular.



Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Odradek

In a local antique shop this morning I found a lovely Brioni 100% cashmere overcoat.
Navy blue and super soft to the touch.
Made for a very large man, 50 chest, so I won't be hanging on to it.









Then the way home, I found a pair of Crocket & Jones black split toe shoes.
Made for the now departed Gordon Scott shop in London.
These are my size but not sure if I'll keep them. The purple laces have to go though.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Odradek said:


> In a local antique shop this morning I found a lovely Brioni 100% cashmere overcoat.
> Navy blue and super soft to the touch.
> Made for a very large man, 50 chest, so I won't be hanging on to it.
> View attachment 36744
> 
> 
> Then the way home, I found a pair of Crocket & Jones black split toe shoes.
> Made for the now departed Gordon Scott shop in London.
> These are my size but not sure if I'll keep them. The purple laces have to go though.
> 
> View attachment 36745


Love the laces! Prince would have approved.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23

I feel bad about this. I did the opening bid of $19.95 on A&E Cavanaugh Penny Loafers, and I thought I saw a buy outright for $195.00. 3 days later I won these.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You certainly purchased those penny loafers for a great price. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health, ran23!


----------



## London380sl

Looks like you bought them for $79.95. Nice pair of shoes.


----------



## ran23

got them today, great shape. shoe trees and Lexal conditioner now. 9.5 D is a touch tight, more of an 'E' man in A&E. Black and heel is in great shape. walk a bit with them tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Sunday morning Goodwill gold.

Burberry tweed blazer, 42R, wool and cashmere. Made in the USA. The pockets have never been opened. $6.99

I also nabbed a nice casual blue Paul
Stuart shirt for $2.99.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

New to me vintage Royal Imperials. $17.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## AlexandreTheYoungMan

I bought 9 Suits from Russel's tailor in montreal (one of the best tailor in Canada), each of them for 10$! They are incredible and all basically like new, but they are too big for me. The best exemple is the sleeves are about 3 inches too long for me. Every other area are fine, it would need tappering of course, but the shoulders are fine (i have really broad shoulders) and I think shortening the jacket about half an inch would be a must. 

As anyone done alterations this extensive? What was the result? Right now I'm thinking about giving them up as I feel like it would cost me about 250$ each to alter, for maybe a bad result.


----------



## DCR

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Sunday morning Goodwill gold.
> 
> Burberry tweed blazer, 42R, wool and cashmere. Made in the USA. The pockets have never been opened. $6.99
> 
> I also nabbed a nice casual blue Paul
> Stuart shirt for $2.99.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 37385
> View attachment 37386
> View attachment 37387
> View attachment 37388


That's a beautiful pattern. Congrats on that score.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Goodwill gold.

Idi Amin style safari shirt, bespoke by Amrapur Tailors in Bangkok. I have been wanting one of these for some time! $5.99.

Cheers

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Goodwill label porn....picked up a new looking blue Sid Mashburn linen shirt for $5.99. The AF was too worn out but it was nice finding the label.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mike B

Chipp tie from a local thrift store, it's thick and goes well with winter tweed sports coats.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A great looking tie that goes very nicely with that Tweed jacket!


----------



## ran23

As my cheap brogue boots start to fall apart, I got AE Byron Cap Toes in brown to fill the need for brown shoes. then won $100 on a lottery card.


----------



## Mike B

Here's a 1962 Pendleton woolen over-shirt that my brother-in-law got at a thrift store closing ($5 for a bag of clothes), didn't quite fit him and passed it on to me during a holiday visit.

It's a great outer layer for around the house or outside. I had to do a little repair to get the tag back on and I added a hanger loop. The care tag charmingly says *'wear with pleasure'.* It's hard to believe that this wool shirt has made it 57 years without moth damage.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Mike B said:


> Here's a 1962 Pendleton woolen over-shirt that my brother-in-law got at a thrift store closing ($5 for a bag of clothes), didn't quite fit him and passed it on to me during a holiday visit.
> 
> It's a great outer layer for around the house or outside. I had to do a little repair to get the tag back on and I added a hanger loop. The care tag charmingly says *'wear with pleasure'.* It's hard to believe that this wool shirt has made it 57 years without moth damage.


I greatly enjoy these types of stories. Great value, good looks, sustainable....a win-win-win!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

AlexandreTheYoungMan said:


> I bought 9 Suits from Russel's tailor in montreal (one of the best tailor in Canada), each of them for 10$! They are incredible and all basically like new, but they are too big for me. The best exemple is the sleeves are about 3 inches too long for me. Every other area are fine, it would need tappering of course, but the shoulders are fine (i have really broad shoulders) and I think shortening the jacket about half an inch would be a must.
> 
> As anyone done alterations this extensive? What was the result? Right now I'm thinking about giving them up as I feel like it would cost me about 250$ each to alter, for maybe a bad result.


They may be great suits, but it sounds as if the length is problematic. If you do get them tailored, you may find that the proportions of the body of the jacket and up wrong.


----------



## ran23

I have some AE causal lace ups coming(from ebay) for walking shoes (won $100 on a lottery).


----------



## ran23

Got these AE Wilbert lace ups in brown with a nice rubber sole, walking a lot now. 9.5E, nice fit. Safir products on their way to clean these up.


----------



## iam.mike

ran23 said:


> Got these AE Wilbert lace ups in brown with a nice rubber sole


@ran23 - Didn't see any pics. Did you try to upload them with your post?


----------



## ran23

Wait till I get these brown Patriot Loafers for next to nothing with good soles. still no super phone or digital anything to post with.


----------



## Odradek

Not sure how "trad" these may be, but today I found these John Lobb Borneo loafers.
Picked them up to flip them but they are a perfect fit on me.


















Those stick on rubber soles might have to go, but no idea what's under them.


----------



## ATL

I haven't been here in a loooooong time, but I picked up something recently that fits this forum to a T:

AE Strawfut in 11 D. Too big for me, of course, but still brag worthy.


----------



## eagle2250

ATL said:


> I haven't been here in a loooooong time, but I picked up something recently that fits this forum to a T:
> 
> AE Strawfut in 11 D. Too big for me, of course, but still brag worthy.
> 
> View attachment 39457


The Strawfut is indeed an extremely comfortable shoe to wear during the summer months. Mine are sized 9.5D and a brown on brown combination of leather and mesh fabric.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday, I stopped at my local St Vinnie's, and picked up some exceedingly nice bargains: Four 100% silk neckties, two foulards, one orange-and-navy-blue rep (a combination I had been searching for) and one dark brown paisley. Two were from Land's End, the others Wembley and Stafford. Best of all, I also scored a subdued blue-grey glen check suit with a windowpane of rust/orange. This two-piece suit is in lovely shape and appears to have never been worn. It has a two-button jacket, darted and half-lined, with a single back vent and flap pockets. It also has flat front trousers with a high rise. Amazingly, it fits me to a tee! The ties cost $2.00 for all four, and the suit, a whopping $3.00! Even better, I had a five dollar discount card built up from prior purchases, so effectively, my total outlay was $0.00. Not bad at all, wouldn't you say?

The one small puzzle is the lack of any manufacturer's labels for the suit. The only ones are the ACTWU Union Made label ( Ser No. DS 918014 ) placed within the left inside pocket, and a cloth loop at the inside collar that says "Professionally Dry Clean, Low Moisture Steam Press, Union Made in USA". There is also thin red piping on the inside seams of the jacket as well as the bottom edge of the inside waist band. I am not much concerned about the provenance, but the suit looks very much like the US-made suits that were sold as separates in the Lands' End Catalogues of the mid-1990s. I think they were called Year-Rounders, but I may be wrong. St Vinnie's also had a bunch of fresh items from Lands' End (shirts and ties) put out yesterday. So my guess about the suit's origins might have some support. No big deal, I will enjoy wearing this suit. It will go with a variety of solid or small tattersall shirts. And a maroon or red tie, solid or with small patterns, will add brightness to the softer blue-grey colour. The material appears to be worsted, but a soft one that seems to be almost like a flannel with a very subtle nap. The fabric is very close to this swatch I found on the net:










I imagine bargains come one's way when one least expects them. I'm happy about these purchases.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A&E black split toes I picked up at a local charity a few weeks ago for $5. Paid my cobbler $35 to clean them up.










I have another pair of A&E black loafers in my closet I found at Goodwill a few months ago as well for $6.99. The uppers were great but the soles are shot and need replacement. I figure I will drop about $120 to get them back in service. Not too painful.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A&E black split toes I picked up at a local charity a few weeks ago for $5. Paid my cobbler $35 to clean them up.
> 
> View attachment 39768
> 
> 
> I have another pair of A&E black loafers in my closet I found at Goodwill a few months ago as well for $6.99. The uppers were great but the soles are shot and need replacement. I figure I will drop about $120 to get them back in service. Not too painful.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


It's interesting that you mention the price of replacing soles in the Atlanta area as being around $120. In the small college town I live in, we have an outstanding cobbler who does remarkable work, and charges very reasonable rates. I have had the soles of several of my Florsheim cordovan leather shoes rebuilt, with a full replacement of soles and heels, including the cork slurry that is injected between outer and inner soles to help the feet conform well to the insole. On average, these rebuilding jobs cost me $45-$50 per pair, about half the cost you mention for Atlanta. Here's the kicker, though: A couple of years ago, a survey found that the cost of living in Atlanta was substantially less than that in Stevens Point! As they say, go figure!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drpeter said:


> It's interesting that you mention the price of replacing soles in the Atlanta area as being around $120. In the small college town I live in, we have an outstanding cobbler who does remarkable work, and charges very reasonable rates. I have had the soles of several of my Florsheim cordovan leather shoes rebuilt, with a full replacement of soles and heels, including the cork slurry that is injected between outer and inner soles to help the feet conform well to the insole. On average, these rebuilding jobs cost me $45-$50 per pair, about half the cost you mention for Atlanta. Here's the kicker, though: A couple of years ago, a survey found that the cost of living in Atlanta was substantially less than that in Stevens Point! As they say, go figure!


I have a cobbler that I use who can replace the soles + heelsfor less, but the shoes also need the cork replaced. I want to give them the full AE, or comparable alternative service, for comparison.

I think a standard rebel/resolve from my usual guy is about $90.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Thanks, BSR. I'm thinking the phrase "rebel/resolve" is a typo, but it has a good southern ring to it. Now there was a bourbon called _Rebel Yell_ -- I just checked and found a picture:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drpeter said:


> Thanks, BSR. I'm thinking the phrase "rebel/resolve" is a typo, but it has a good southern ring to it. Now there was a bourbon called _Rebel Yell_ -- I just checked and found a picture:
> 
> View attachment 39908


It was supposed to be reheel/resole. Ha!

Rebel Yell, yes I have given it a try. It is not good, and only suited as a well brand mixer at best!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

drpeter said:


> Yesterday, I stopped at my local St Vinnie's, and picked up some exceedingly nice bargains: Four 100% silk neckties, two foulards, one orange-and-navy-blue rep (a combination I had been searching for) and one dark brown paisley. Two were from Land's End, the others Wembley and Stafford. Best of all, I also scored a subdued blue-grey glen check suit with a windowpane of rust/orange. This two-piece suit is in lovely shape and appears to have never been worn. It has a two-button jacket, darted and half-lined, with a single back vent and flap pockets. It also has flat front trousers with a high rise. Amazingly, it fits me to a tee! The ties cost $2.00 for all four, and the suit, a whopping $3.00! Even better, I had a five dollar discount card built up from prior purchases, so effectively, my total outlay was $0.00. Not bad at all, wouldn't you say?
> 
> The one small puzzle is the lack of any manufacturer's labels for the suit. The only ones are the ACTWU Union Made label ( Ser No. DS 918014 ) placed within the left inside pocket, and a cloth loop at the inside collar that says "Professionally Dry Clean, Low Moisture Steam Press, Union Made in USA". There is also thin red piping on the inside seams of the jacket as well as the bottom edge of the inside waist band. I am not much concerned about the provenance, but the suit looks very much like the US-made suits that were sold as separates in the Lands' End Catalogues of the mid-1990s. I think they were called Year-Rounders, but I may be wrong. St Vinnie's also had a bunch of fresh items from Lands' End (shirts and ties) put out yesterday. So my guess about the suit's origins might have some support. No big deal, I will enjoy wearing this suit. It will go with a variety of solid or small tattersall shirts. And a maroon or red tie, solid or with small patterns, will add brightness to the softer blue-grey colour. The material appears to be worsted, but a soft one that seems to be almost like a flannel with a very subtle nap. The fabric is very close to this swatch I found on the net:
> 
> View attachment 39757
> 
> 
> I imagine bargains come one's way when one least expects them. I'm happy about these purchases.


Update:

Today, I went to the same thrift shop and discovered one more bargain, a beautiful, never-worn Lands' End sportcoat (label inside), for $3.00. This jacket is, again, a precise fit for me. It's made of chocolate brown pinwale corduroy, and has the same red piping on the inside seam edges like the suit I picked up last week, so it is added support that the suit might also be Lands' End -- circumstantial evidence, as attorneys might say, LOL. The sportcoat has a very crisp hand to the fabric, and is also fully lined, and made in the USA. The cut of the jacket is identical to the jacket of the suit I described above. It seems as though someone dropped off a bunch of Lands' End clothes at my local St Vinnie's, in my measurements -- a doppelgänger , perhaps?


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> Update:
> 
> Today, I went to the same thrift shop and discovered one more bargain, a beautiful, never-worn Lands' End sportcoat (label inside), for $3.00. This jacket is, again, a precise fit for me. It's made of chocolate brown pinwale corduroy, and has the same red piping on the inside seam edges like the suit I picked up last week, so it is added support that the suit might also be Lands' End -- circumstantial evidence, as attorneys might say, LOL. The sportcoat has a very crisp hand to the fabric, and is also fully lined, and made in the USA. The cut of the jacket is identical to the jacket of the suit I described above. It seems as though someone dropped off a bunch of Lands' End clothes at my local St Vinnie's, in my measurements -- a doppelgänger , perhaps?


Good finds.

Am not familiar with St. Vincent's, if that's what you're referring to. Or referrring to any Saint with a cutsie nick name.


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> Good finds.
> 
> Am not familiar with St. Vincent's, if that's what you're referring to. Or referrring to any Saint with a cutsie nick name.


Yes, it is St Vincent de Paul, I believe. Up here in the Midwest, people do abbreviate the Saints' names. It is common to hear Wisconsinites -- very religious ones included -- refer to St Joe, St Vinnie, St Mike, and so forth. Personally, I prefer entire first names rather than diminutives -- for regular (non-saint) people, that is. I don't care that much how Saints' names are spoken, not being of any specific religious persuasion, or even a belief in any god. I think St Vincent de Paul charities and thrift stores are nation-wide, although I am not certain. Ours actually changed their name recently to something like Community Thrift Store. But they still operate a food pantry and other helpful services for those in need. In addition to buying things from them, especially books and clothes, I also make contributions as often as possible to their general fund.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Found this beauty of a sterling silver buckle attached to an excellent condition BBs black belt in my size at Goodwill. $2.99. It is very heavy, heavier than my Tiffany engine turned buckles.

















Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Found this beauty of a sterling silver buckle attached to an excellent condition BBs black belt in my size at Goodwill. $2.99. It is very heavy, heavier than my Tiffany engine turned buckles.
> 
> View attachment 40186
> View attachment 40187
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Excellent find, @bsr, especially for that price! Do keep the Black Belt, though, it will show your prowess in the martial arts.


----------



## drpeter

Another nice thrift shop find yesterday: A navy blue Baskin blazer, with a nice, sky-blue half- lining, two-button front (standard gold/gilt buttons), and lapels with a slight belly or curve, reminiscent of Paul Stuart's trademark styling in some of their sportcoats. This jacket, made of a hopsack material that is a bit more summerweight, fits me perfectly, so there is no need of any alterations. 

I believe Baskin was associated with Hart, Schaffner and Marx at one time. My historical research tells me that the two brothers, Mark and Shale Baskin, eventually created the well-regarded Mark Shale line of men's suits and sportcoats (I have a heavy charcoal flannel suit made by Mark Shale that is almost too warm to be worn indoors). 

My total cost for this nice blazer: $2.50. And my belief is that one can never have too many blazers. Or too many grey flannels, come to that!


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Another nice thrift shop find yesterday: A navy blue Baskin blazer, with a nice, sky-blue half- lining, two-button front (standard gold/gilt buttons), and lapels with a slight belly or curve, reminiscent of Paul Stuart's trademark styling in some of their sportcoats. This jacket, made of a hopsack material that is a bit more summerweight, fits me perfectly, so there is no need of any alterations.
> 
> I believe Baskin was associated with Hart, Schaffner and Marx at one time. My historical research tells me that the two brothers, Mark and Shale Baskin, eventually created the well-regarded Mark Shale line of men's suits and sportcoats (I have a heavy charcoal flannel suit made by Mark Shale that is almost too warm to be worn indoors).
> 
> My total cost for this nice blazer: $2.50. And my belief is that one can never have too many blazers. Or too many grey flannels, come to that!


Nice sounding find - enjoy.

As to "one can never have...too many gray flannels," prior to a basement fire in our apartment building a few years back, which took out a big chunk of my wardrobe, it could be argued I was inventorying gray flannels to open a men's clothing store just for men with 32" waists and 33.5" inseams.


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> Nice sounding find - enjoy.
> 
> As to "one can never have...too many gray flannels," prior to a basement fire in our apartment building a few years back, which took out a big chunk of my wardrobe, it could be argued I was inventorying gray flannels to open a men's clothing store just for men with 32" waists and 33.5" inseams.


Good heavens, @Fading Fast! I can't imagine what a fire would do to my clothes, let alone my library and my stamp collections. Or rather, I can imagine what it would do -- the destruction of a lifetime of collecting. I suppose it is good to have a little Eastern philosophy handy, and remember that it is wise not to be too attached to our possessions.

It's also reassuring to know one's obsessions are shared by others across this vast land! I would have to take out that waistband to 34" and trim the inseam to 29.5", LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Good heavens, @Fading Fast! I can't imagine what a fire would do to my clothes, let alone my library and my stamp collections. Or rather, I can imagine what it would do -- the destruction of a lifetime of collecting. I suppose it is good to have a little Eastern philosophy handy, and remember that it is wise not to be too attached to our possessions.
> 
> It's also reassuring to know one's obsessions are shared by others across this vast land! I would have to take out that waistband to 34" and trim the inseam to 29.5", LOL.


It's proabably "good" that it happened to me in my early 50s and not my early 30s as I had learned a much-more (my brand of) Eastern-philosophical approach to life by that time.

I would have been really upset in my 30s, but I was so happy no one got hurt and the apartment building was saved (a lot - a whole lot - of basement damage and smoke damage throughout parts of the building, but otherwise okay), that I just didn't care that much about the clothes.

The shame is I lost some really nice items that I can't replace (store, model, type is no longer available / stuff I found on deep-discount, etc.) or, in some cases, won't replace because, while I'd still love to have them, my work-from-home life just doesn't justify rebuying them.

My gray flannels were a painful loss as I had acquired many that I loved (really good brands on deep sale). To be honest, working form home I don't need that many, so I've only replaced a few, but really wish I had some of the ones lost. But once I go down that road - I lost an all-cashmere Purple Label suit, etc. - that I forget the important stuff, so I just move on.


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> It's proabably "good" that it happened to me in my early 50s and not my early 30s as I had learned a much-more (my brand of) Eastern-philosophical approach to life by that time.
> 
> I would have been really upset in my 30s, but I was so happy no one got hurt and the apartment building was saved (a lot - a whole lot - of basement damage and smoke damage throughout parts of the building, but otherwise okay), that I just didn't care that much about the clothes.
> 
> The shame is I lost some really nice items that I can't replace (store, model, type is no longer available / stuff I found on deep-discount, etc.) or, in some cases, won't replace because, while I'd still love to have them, my work-from-home life just doesn't justify rebuying them.
> 
> My gray flannels were a painful loss as I had acquired many that I loved (really good brands on deep sale). To be honest, working form home I don't need that many, so I've only replaced a few, but really wish I had some of the ones lost. But once I go down that road - I lost an all-cashmere Purple Label suit, etc. - that I forget the important stuff, so I just move on.


I agree, if something like that had happened to me in my thirties, I too would have been as upset. The loss of books would have been far more disturbing and sad. There are many first editions and first printings of favourite authors like Lawrence Durrell or Graham Greene, some of them quite rare and expensive, in my library. Were they to be destroyed, it would take an immense amount of time, effort and money to replace them. There are also many other books that have become old friends, and I would miss them terribly. I suppose that is true for some of my Harris tweed jackets and grey flannels as well, LOL.

Now, though, I value my friendships and loved ones far more than material possessions. Age brings a certain perspective to our lives, and we learn to treasure human relationships far more than objects. There are problems in this domain as well. I have been working for some time on a pair of free-wheeling essays on these subjects: an _Essay on Objects_ and an _Essay on Relationships_, modeled loosely on Michel de Montaigne, or perhaps some of the writings of Charles Lamb or David Hume. A central argument I make is that our attitudes to the plethora of non-living objects which pervade our lives have, over time, come to invade our attitudes to human relationships as well. To take just one example, consider possessiveness. The sense of ownership that we have with objects often colours our attitude to our human relationships, so that ideas of possessing a loved one, of demanding exclusive affections and so forth begin to enter into our closest human relationships. An obvious manifestation of this process is jealousy! There are other such factors, but you get my drift.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> I agree, if something like that had happened to me in my thirties, I too would have been as upset. The loss of books would have been far more disturbing and sad. There are many first editions and first printings of favourite authors like Lawrence Durrell or Graham Greene, some of them quite rare and expensive, in my library. Were they to be destroyed, it would take an immense amount of time, effort and money to replace them. There are also many other books that have become old friends, and I would miss them terribly. I suppose that is true for some of my Harris tweed jackets and grey flannels as well, LOL.
> 
> Now, though, I value my friendships and loved ones far more than material possessions. Age brings a certain perspective to our lives, and we learn to treasure human relationships far more than objects. There are problems in this domain as well. I have been working for some time on a pair of free-wheeling essays on these subjects: an _Essay on Objects_ and an _Essay on Relationships_, modeled loosely on Michel de Montaigne, or perhaps some of the writings of Charles Lamb or David Hume. A central argument I make is that our attitudes to the plethora of non-living objects which pervade our lives have, over time, come to invade our attitudes to human relationships as well. To take just one example, consider possessiveness. The sense of ownership that we have with objects often colours our attitude to our human relationships, so that ideas of possessing a loved one, of demanding exclusive affections and so forth begin to enter into our closest human relationships. An obvious manifestation of this process is jealousy! There are other such factors, but you get my drift.


It's funny, my girlfriend and I own about 2000 books (we did a rough count to figure out our bookshelf needs when we bought an apartment five years ago), but only a few have any value; we simply love books and buy affordable copies of ones that we want to read.

Away from the first editions (and other rare this or that), many real cool (and in good shape, VG/VG or close) old books can be bought for just a few bucks to, say, twenty dollars. Since we've both been doing this since our 20s, we have a ridiculous number.

LIke you, if we lost them we'd be a bit sad, but if no one got hurt, so be it. That said, if I had your type of collection, I would make sure my insurance covered them. Good luck on your essays - they are interesting topics. Are you planning to publish them somewhere?


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> It's funny, my girlfriend and I own about 2000 books (we did a rough count to figure out our bookshelf needs when we bought an apartment five years ago), but only a few have any value; we simply love books and buy affordable copies of ones that we want to read.
> 
> Away from the first editions (and other rare this or that), many real cool (and in good shape, VG/VG or close) old books can be bought for just a few bucks to, say, twenty dollars. Since we've both been doing this since our 20s, we have a ridiculous number.
> 
> LIke you, if we lost them we'd be a bit sad, but if no one got hurt, so be it. That said, if I had your type of collection, I would make sure my insurance covered them. Good luck on your essays - they are interesting topics. Are you planning to publish them somewhere?


I'm pushing 5500, perhaps, in my library. And I too value many, many books that aren't firsts or rare volumes. They have all provided hours of enjoyment and wisdom, and in that sense they have been a precious investment. One very recent acquisition is _The Atlas of Ancient Rome,_ the most comprehensive and scholarly two-volume treatise to date on that wonderful city from about 600 BC to about 400 AD. If you Google the title, you'll get descriptions and even some videos on the maps, plates and articles, and an inteview with Andrea Carandini, the editor. The slip-cased set, gorgeously produced although not at all rare, is around $200. It's worth every penny, and it is the price of two or three dinners in Madison! Like Erasmus, I'd rather have the books than eat dinner in restaurants, especially since I cook very well...

As for my essays, perhaps _The New York Review of Books_ might be an appropriate outlet. Most of my publications are in scientific journals (cognitive psychology, cognitive neuroscience, etc), and that's a very different kind of effort compared to free-wheeling essays, of course. But I'll wait to finish them, then consider an outlet. I've thought of putting the two essays together to form a short book, but that is a different approach compared to publishing in a periodical.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have had some great luck at Goodwill over the past few weeks. Here are a few samples all purchased at $5.99 and as good as new....



























































Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

This jacket, today at goodwill, $6.99....









Cord, Norfolk, no-name, made in USA. Amazing!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> This jacket, today at goodwill, $6.99....
> View attachment 41032
> 
> 
> Cord, Norfolk, no-name, made in USA. Amazing!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Very nice! Makes me wish we lived closer to your Goodwill store.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> Very nice! Makes me wish we lived closer to your Goodwill store.


Luckily, I have 4 large ones within 20 min of my house. I make the circuit about once every 2 weeks. Unfortunately, the best one, which is in a very wealthy area, and is always a big score, is the most difficult to access due to traffic.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have had some great luck at Goodwill over the past few weeks. Here are a few samples all purchased at $5.99 and as good as new....
> 
> View attachment 40975
> View attachment 40976
> View attachment 40977
> View attachment 40978
> View attachment 40979
> View attachment 40980
> View attachment 40981
> View attachment 40982
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


This is when I wish I lived near a large city like Atlanta...Great finds, BSR!


----------



## ran23

After gaining weight (stupid new med) I needed a dark suit for future funerals. Dark grey strip (think subtle business strip) 3 piece suit that should fit. ebay. here today sometime.


----------



## ran23

It came , a Stonehaven wool 3 piece suit, Men's Warehouse? Vest is tight, and trousers seem more 33" instead of my 34", alteration soon. Jacket is a good 38-S fit. 5-7, 166 lbs (meds)


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Virus shutdowns have temporarily curtailed all my thrifting activity.

On the upside, thrift shops in my area are still taking donations and the lock down might incentivize people to clean out their closets and take a load to the thrift shop. There might be some great finds when this is all over.

On the flip side, I am concerned how the virus spread and ability to live on surfaces might impact the public’s comfort with thrifting?

Sadness. But my wife seems elated .

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Same here, @bsr. The shops are all shuttered. However, I found a very nice Trad three-button jacket last weekend at Goodwill before the closings ( I reported on it elsewhere in this Forum) and I'll have to be content with that for now.

I have been using one of my clothes steamers to refresh and "de-wrinkle" some of my woolens -- very effective, and very kind to the clothes themselves, compared to dry cleaning. Curiously, this process is meditative and very satisfying. The same is true of a wet afternoon spent cleaning and polishing one's shoes, especially the ones that have been worn in the rain and snow. Cleaning, care, repairing and mending -- all important in the process of maintaining the classic items in our collections.

And what you suggest is what I am doing now: Bundling up masses of old clothes to be dropped off at the local thrift shops. There are piles everywhere for now, but I try to concentrate on the closet space I'll free up when this is all done!


----------



## MikeF

Could you recommend a clothes steamer? My dry cleaner has become unreliable since new owners took over.


----------



## Fading Fast

MikeF said:


> Could you recommend a clothes steamer? My dry cleaner has become unreliable since new owners took over.


I've used this one for, at least, a decade and it's worked perfectly. It's simple and does its job. That said, it seems to have gone up a lot in price as I would have said I paid about $25 for it and now it seems to cost $75. There might be better options in that price range, but again, this model has done a great job for me and I use it a lot.

https://www.amazon.com/ESTEAM-Perso...ld+steamer+for+clothes&qid=1585474244&sr=8-67


----------



## MikeF

Fading Fast said:


> I've used this one for, at least, a decade and it's worked perfectly. It's simple and does its job. That said, it seems to have gone up a lot in price as I would have said I paid about $25 for it and now it seems to cost $75. There might be better options in that price range, but again, this model has done a great job for me and I use it a lot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ESTEAM-Perso...ld+steamer+for+clothes&qid=1585474244&sr=8-67


Thanks very much, I have one on the way.


----------



## triklops55

MikeF said:


> Could you recommend a clothes steamer? My dry cleaner has become unreliable since new owners took over.


Since this is the thrifting thread, I'd highly recommend looking for an Ital Vapor steamer. These steamers were for sale a few years ago at a kiosk in my local mall, and I'm guessing they were available all in malls all over the country. I've found several ones unused and in boxes at thrift stores for about five bucks apiece.
It's probably not the steamer you want for daily use, but they are great for travel and for a quick steam because they are lightweight and ready to use fast. I highly recommend picking it up if you find it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Two pre virus finds I am rocking today....

Cape Madras Maine Madras Trousers, Goodwill $6.99
Allen Edmonds Randolph Loafers, Goodwill $6.99 but then had to sink $130 to have them resoled. Still, not bad value for money since they will probably last the rest of my life in my rotation.









Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Two pre virus finds I am rocking today....
> 
> Cape Madras Maine Madras Trousers, Goodwill $6.99
> Allen Edmonds Randolph Loafers, Goodwill $6.99 but then had to sink $130 to have them resoled. Still, not bad value for money since they will probably last the rest of my life in my rotation.
> View attachment 42354
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


That's a lot for just a resole. Did they also recork the footbeds? I assume they used JR soles.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> That's a lot for just a resole. Did they also recork the footbeds? I assume they used JR soles.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes to both questions. I believe the AE in house repair costs about the same and my shoe guy in Atlanta does excellent work on all my shoes. I need to keep him in business!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


----------



## drpeter

MikeF said:


> Could you recommend a clothes steamer? My dry cleaner has become unreliable since new owners took over.


I use an old, handheld Rowenta I picked up from Goodwill. It is very serviceable and works every time. Filling it with water will generate enough steam to do two sports jackets fully. Or two pairs of slacks, or several neckties.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Since Goodwill is closed, I have been spending time on eBay searching for some of my favorite vintage brands. I have been on a bit of a Willis & Geiger kick this week.

Here is a nice rag wool jumper with shooting patches I bought for $35 plus shipping. It is amazing!









I have a W & G Hemingway Safari jacket on the way. Will post when it arrives.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23

I got a Nordstrum Tech-Smart, traditional fit for my 66th. Yes, too much 'stay-press' in it, but overall, a nice fit. My $5.99 won a Tennis sweater coming soon. really have to back off of ebay for a while.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A Willis & Geiger Hemingway Safari jacket I bought off eBay last week. I blew far past my typical budget limit on this, but I have wanted one for some time and this one was in perfect NWOT condition.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23

If I ever find a Navy Suit in my size, I don't care about budget, going to get it.


----------



## frydeswide

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Since Goodwill is closed, I have been spending time on eBay searching for some of my favorite vintage brands. I have been on a bit of a Willis & Geiger kick this week.
> 
> Here is a nice rag wool jumper with shooting patches I bought for $35 plus shipping. It is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 42506
> 
> I have a W & G Hemingway Safari jacket on the way. Will post when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I bought a W&G safari jacket new years ago. Wear it as a travel jacket. Love the pockets.


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Since Goodwill is closed, I have been spending time on eBay searching for some of my favorite vintage brands. I have been on a bit of a Willis & Geiger kick this week.
> 
> Here is a nice rag wool jumper with shooting patches I bought for $35 plus shipping. It is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 42506
> 
> I have a W & G Hemingway Safari jacket on the way. Will post when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Nice jumper! @bsr, do you have one of those heavy, ribbed wool turtleneck sweaters like the one that Hemingway wore in the famous portrait of him done by the great photographer Yousuf Karsh of Ottawa? I've attached an image below:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Venturing slowly back into local thrift today, balancing my physical health with my mental health. We all need something to look forward to, right? I wore gloves, a mask, and maintained a responsible distance. The shop was not busy at 11am, which was a relief.

Found this lovely BB made in USA shirt, $5.99, at Goodwill.










Also picked up a couple of Orvis tattersalls, a BB merino sweater vest, and a nice Trafalgar belt with silver buckle.

I am now into a men's medium, 34" waist, 40-42R coat, so l find myself in "need" of better fitting clothes .

It was nice to get out and experience a small local thrifting win.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## iam.mike

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I am now into a men's medium, 34" waist, 40-42R coat, so l find myself in "need" of better fitting clothes .


Looking really good BSR. I was looking at your profile photo and more recent photos in this thread, and I really see a big difference. Nice work, and congratulations.


----------



## drlivingston

You just never know what you'll find out there. And it's never even had the protective covering removed from the hardware.


----------



## Fading Fast

Beautiful bag and find - really special, enjoy.

When a long-time boss retired years ago, we all chipped in and bought him a Ghurka bag. We were lucky that there were a lot of us because those bags are very expensive.

But again, they are beautiful, high quality bags.


----------



## drpeter

At a Goodwill in a neighbouring town, I picked up an Italian-made Ermenegildo Zegna jacket (probably orphaned from a suit) that fit me perfectly. Fine pick stitching on the hand-felled lapels, double vents, three button front. It's black and made out of that Italian Superfine worsted wool, very lightweight, perhaps an 8 oz., fabric. It will be perfect for warm weather with a pair of mid-gray worsted slacks, or even less formally, with a pair of khaki or light grey poplin slacks, both of which I possess. The shoulders are padded, and they are just a tad more pronounced than I would like them to be, but this is a very minor issue. This jacket cost me all of $9.00. I also picked up a couple of Tyrwhitt shirts and one TM Lewin shirt for around $6.00 apiece. Not bad.

In addition to the Zegna label, the jacket has an additional label for Gianni Montalbano, Sartoriale Uomo, Milano --likely Milanese tailor. I could not find this establishment in an initial internet search, so it could probably be a small place, or else one that has closed. I know very little about Italian tailors, and indeed, own very few Italian-style clothes (three or four odd jackets, at most). My preference is usually for the English cut, and also for the American Trad style.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Think twice about this. Then think again. A black, worsted, 3 button, heavily padded 90s Zegna missing its pants seems more of a blues than a brag.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have picked up a couple of things recently at Goodwill.

I found a full canvased bespoke John Daniel of Knoxville blue blazer in like new condition for $6.99. My weight loss required me to go in search for a new blazer, and this one stood out and is very well made.

I picked up a couple of BB shirts in my new size of 15.5 x 34 in regent fit, $5.99 each.

I found a very nice “fair isle like” merino sweater vest made by Gap for $5.99.

The hunt continues!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23

Just opened a Navy Cable knit by Polo Ralph Lauren. Also a 15.5 x 34 Brooks. (luv shopping out of season).


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Think twice about this. Then think again. A black, worsted, 3 button, heavily padded 90s Zegna missing its pants seems more of a blues than a brag.


Only if one is too much of a conformist, or too concerned about being up-to-date in styles. I like 3 button jackets a lot, especially vintage pieces, and I don't much care for being _au courant_ when it comes to clothing -- or much of anything else for that matter. After all, a lot of the traditional tweed jackets I wear happily are from the 1960s!

The jacket is not heavily padded, just a touch more than I would care for in the shoulders. And with side vents and a medium lapel width, it looks pretty middle-of-the-road to me.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Peak and Pine said:


> Think twice about this. Then think again. A black, worsted, 3 button, heavily padded 90s Zegna missing its pants seems more of a blues than a brag.





drpeter said:


> Only if one is too much of a conformist, or too concerned about being up-to-date in styles.


That's not quite how I see myself.

What you've described, the nine-dollar find, seems over-priced by nine-dollars and does not fit the sophistication of your posts, ones, though longer than my dwarfed attention span is often equipped to handle, overflow with knowledge and experience often unknown to me, the spills of which I eagerly mop up, so your desire to summer through the heat in a black shroud-like worsted number missing its pants, which until you bought it was rack-bound waiting for the nineties to return, does not seem to jive with the persona I've carved out for you.


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> That's not quite how I see myself.
> 
> What you've described, the nine-dollar find, seems over-priced by nine-dollars and does not fit the sophistication of your posts, ones, though longer than my dwarfed attention span is often equipped to handle, overflow with knowledge and experience often unknown to me, the spills of which I eagerly mop up, so your desire to summer through the heat in a black shroud-like worsted number missing its pants, which until you bought it was rack-bound waiting for the nineties to return, does not seem to jive with the persona I've carved out for you.


Oh Peaks, what can I say to that? What a charming, yet pre-emptive strike! You've rendered me defenceless. I suppose I thought I would buy it because it _is_ Italian, and I like Italy, at least the places I've visited. And I had heard of Zegna. Let me reassure you that I am not going to wear this jacket in the summer heat. Maybe a cool evening somewhere dining alfresco in the Wisconsin chill -- our summers aren't half as hot as those in the deep south (like Illinois), you see. As for the persona you have adopted for me, I suppose it can stand the occasional take-down, which is certainly salubrious for my ego -- what little I have left of it, that is. And a shroud is something I should be giving a bit of thought to, given my advancing age. The Buddhists have an intriguing saying: _Life is a burning house_.

If it will make you feel any better, I can try and donate it to a local charity after I wear it a couple of times. I'll tuck in a nice card with the message "Donated in Fond Remembrance of Peak and Pine". That should really floor the recipient.

And I do appreciate your kind words, my friend. They are far more than I deserve.


----------



## triklops55

Peak and Pine said:


> That's not quite how I see myself.
> 
> What you've described, the nine-dollar find, seems over-priced by nine-dollars and does not fit the sophistication of your posts, ones, though longer than my dwarfed attention span is often equipped to handle, overflow with knowledge and experience often unknown to me, the spills of which I eagerly mop up, so your desire to summer through the heat in a black shroud-like worsted number missing its pants, which until you bought it was rack-bound waiting for the nineties to return, does not seem to jive with the persona I've carved out for you.


If he likes it and can find an occasion or two to wear it, then it's a win for him but, like you said, probably not much of a brag to many of us. And the '90s are back with a vengeance! Haven't you heard?

In any case, I'm glad to be able to thrift again. Yesterday I picked up a striped tie from BB and a couple of Robert Talbott foulards, as well as an Irish Aran sweater that I may keep or may flip. I haven't decided yet since I already have more sweaters than I can wear during the short San Jose winter season. The day before, I found a really nice pair of Neiman Marcus house brand pants in medium blue Loro Piana wool that fit me perfectly.

I'm hitting a few thrifts later today and expect to bring in a nice haul.


----------



## drpeter

triklops55 said:


> If he likes it and can find an occasion or two to wear it, then it's a win for him but, like you said, probably not much of a brag to many of us. And the '90s are back with a vengeance! Haven't you heard?
> 
> In any case, I'm glad to be able to thrift again. Yesterday I picked up a striped tie from BB and a couple of Robert Talbott foulards, as well as an Irish Aran sweater that I may keep or may flip. I haven't decided yet since I already have more sweaters than I can wear during the short San Jose winter season. The day before, I found a really nice pair of Neiman Marcus house brand pants in medium blue Loro Piana wool that fit me perfectly.
> 
> I'm hitting a few thrifts later today and expect to bring in a nice haul.


So the nineties are now back again? If we keep our clothes long enough everything will come back into fashion again, as many here and elsewhere have observed. I keep whatever I like and ignore the vagaries of fashion -- too fickle for my taste, I suppose. All those ties with varying width, lapels that are slim and fat and possessed of bellies, trousers with or without pleats...and so on.

I suppose when I posted my find, I wasn't paying too much attention to the "blues and brags" in the title, and that is my fault. My Zegna jacket is just a little find, it really isn't something to brag about, nor is it something to be blue about!

More importantly, @triklops55, your finds are very nice. I like Talbott foulards, have several myself, and I also have just one, beautiful Irish Aran sweater, big and bulky (and _gezellig_, as the Dutch say). Mine is the definitive cream colour (or at least, I think it's definitive because most of the ones I have seen are in that shade). What colour is the one you picked up? I see your point about flipping, though -- San Jose is a far cry from Wisconsin, where the cozy warmth of an Aran sweater is priceless. I too have too many sweaters, I'm taking a few more to Goodwill soon.

The best part of my thrifting in the last few weeks after shops opened up? First editions! I have added a pile of pristine modern firsts (first printings too) to my library, and now my flat looks even more like a bookshop, and the entire building is beginning to tilt a little.


----------



## triklops55

drpeter said:


> So the nineties are now back again? If we keep our clothes long enough everything will come back into fashion again, as many here and elsewhere have observed. I keep whatever I like and ignore the vagaries of fashion -- too fickle for my taste, I suppose. All those ties with varying width, lapels that are slim and fat and possessed of bellies, trousers with or without pleats...and so on.
> 
> I suppose when I posted my find, I wasn't paying too much attention to the "blues and brags" in the title, and that is my fault. My Zegna jacket is just a little find, it really isn't something to brag about, nor is it something to be blue about!
> 
> More importantly, @triklops55, your finds are very nice. I like Talbott foulards, have several myself, and I also have just one, beautiful Irish Aran sweater, big and bulky (and _gezellig_, as the Dutch say). Mine is the definitive cream colour (or at least, I think it's definitive because most of the ones I have seen are in that shade). What colour is the one you picked up? I see your point about flipping, though -- San Jose is a far cry from Wisconsin, where the cozy warmth of an Aran sweater is priceless. I too have too many sweaters, I'm taking a few more to Goodwill soon.
> 
> The best part of my thrifting in the last few weeks after shops opened up? First editions! I have added a pile of pristine modern firsts (first printings too) to my library, and now my flat looks even more like a bookshop, and the entire building is beginning to tilt a little.


The problem with trying to keep up with fashion is that we get old. Fashion isn't too becoming on old folks. I wore the '90s fashions the first time around but couldn't pull it off today. The young people look great in the retro styles, but it's much easier to look good in your early 20s than your 40s or beyond.

The sweater I found is cream color like yours. It's beautiful quality and thick, but yeah, not too much opportunity to wear it around here. I found a few more ties today and some Nordstrom house brand shirts that will provide me with some good use.


----------



## drlivingston

Well, well, well... Thrifts are back open!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A bit of a cross posting with the British Country Clothing thread...

I picked up these James Purdey shoes for $90 on eBay last night.

Purdey currently subs it’s shoe production to Northampton makers. Or these might be Herring on the 220 last.

As these shoes are practically new, I couldn’t resist upgrading my 8 year old Peale & Co brogues which are my fall/winter tweed outfit beaters.

I guess these range around $450 retail?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A bit of a cross posting with the British Country Clothing thread...
> 
> I picked up these James Purdey shoes for $90 on eBay last night.
> 
> Purdey currently subs it's shoe production to Northampton makers. Or these might be Herring on the 220 last.
> 
> As these shoes are practically new, I couldn't resist upgrading my 8 year old Peale & Co brogues which are my fall/winter tweed outfit beaters.
> 
> I guess these range around $450 retail?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Crockett & Jones


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Found at Goodwill today, Melton Deerskin made in USA chamois shirt, new with tags,
in my size. A good deal at $5.99?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Found at Goodwill today, Melton Deerskin made in USA chamois shirt, new with tags,
> in my size. A good deal at $5.99?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


That's quite a find, and an outstanding deal! Congratulations.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Nice Goodwill finds yesterday.

A like new pair of BB Fitzgerald fit cotton trousers.

A like new pair of Hiltl pair or trousers.

A new old stock BB made in USA dress shirt with vintage price tag.



















































Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

New without box... Thanks Plato's Closet.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drlivingston said:


> New without box... Thanks Plato's Closet.
> 
> View attachment 47589
> View attachment 47590


Clearly it's the packaging is where the costs are sunk!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

I picked up a couple of ties at Goodwill today. One was a dark red silk Land's End foulard, but the interesting one was a US-made Gant tie in pristine condition, 100% cotton, summery checks. I've always had a soft spot for vintage Gant shirts, and the same goes for their other items.


----------



## Patrick06790

Is it just me, or does "Plato's Closet" sound kinda sketchy?


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Is it just me, or does "Plato's Closet" sound kinda sketchy?


Our grand kids shop there. There are bargains to be had, but the store really does make a killing playing on the inherent indecisiveness of young shoppers. They sell them items and a few weeks later they buy the items back for less than 20% of what the kid originally paid them for it. As an example, one of our grandsons bought a pair of solid red Jordan (I think) sneakers for $50. Two weeks later the store bought them back from our grandson for a paltry $8. Considering that it was Papa's $50 that paid for those ugly a**ed sneakers the first time around, I was/am not happy!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I scored a stunning mint condition Arthur A. Adler dark grey herringbone suit yesterday from Goodwill for $13.99. Photos to follow.

The quality of the fabric and the precision of the cut is outstanding.

With my weight loss, I now have zero suits (!) and with Covid killing my office time for the foreseeable future, I am not keen on dropping several grand on suits I simply have no use for at the moment.

I also picked up a spiffy Perry Ellis wool peak lapel single breasted tuxedo jacket ($6.99) All my lightly used formal wear is now in my upcoming AAAC exchange sale post. Shawl collar tux and white tie coat and trousers with a few other goodies will be posted in the next few weeks.

Finally, I picked up two nice patch pocket tweed jackets ($6.99 each). Can't go wrong with quality vintage tweed. I prefer Harris, but it is increasingly hard for me to find on the vintage rack.

Cheers,

BSR

Perry Ellis Tux jacket










Arthur Adler suit


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I scored a stunning mint condition Arthur A. Adler dark grey herringbone suit yesterday from Goodwill for $13.99. Photos to follow.
> 
> The quality of the fabric and the precision of the cut is outstanding.
> 
> With my weight loss, I now have zero suits (!) and with Covid killing my office time for the foreseeable future, I am not keen on dropping several grand on suits I simply have no use for at the moment.
> 
> I also picked up a spiffy Perry Ellis wool peak lapel single breasted tuxedo jacket ($6.99) All my lightly used formal wear is now in my upcoming AAAC exchange sale post. Shawl collar tux and white tie coat and trousers with a few other goodies will be posted in the next few weeks.
> 
> Finally, I picked up two nice patch pocket tweed jackets ($6.99 each). Can't go wrong with quality vintage tweed. I prefer Harris, but it is increasingly hard for me to find on the vintage rack.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Great finds - enjoy. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Today at Goodwill....

Eddie Bauer DB pea coat, medium, virtually unworn $9.99

















REI rain jacket, medium, new as far as I can tell, $9.99










BB wool jacket 41L, $5.99










BB Saxxon wool made in Italy sweater, medium, $5.99.










BB OCBD, medium 15/34, $5.99

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I scored a stunning mint condition Arthur A. Adler dark grey herringbone suit yesterday from Goodwill for $13.99. Photos to follow.
> 
> The quality of the fabric and the precision of the cut is outstanding.
> 
> With my weight loss, I now have zero suits (!) and with Covid killing my office time for the foreseeable future, I am not keen on dropping several grand on suits I simply have no use for at the moment.
> 
> I also picked up a spiffy Perry Ellis wool peak lapel single breasted tuxedo jacket ($6.99) All my lightly used formal wear is now in my upcoming AAAC exchange sale post. Shawl collar tux and white tie coat and trousers with a few other goodies will be posted in the next few weeks.
> 
> Finally, I picked up two nice patch pocket tweed jackets ($6.99 each). Can't go wrong with quality vintage tweed. I prefer Harris, but it is increasingly hard for me to find on the vintage rack.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> Perry Ellis Tux jacket
> 
> View attachment 47958
> 
> 
> Arthur Adler suit
> 
> View attachment 47959
> View attachment 47960


The herringbone suit looks gorgeous! My congratulations, @bsr. Splendid find. Is that a hand-stitched buttonhole? I am not familiar with Adler suits, are they custom or semi-custom?

The dinner jacket looks great too, but I was wondering if you would pair that with matching trousers you may have acquired separately. Will the shade of black and the material be easy to match?


----------



## drpeter

At one of our local Goodwills this afternoon, I struck gold! A fine pair of Allen Edmonds MacNeil Shell Cordovans in a burgundy, and another great pair of Allen Edmonds Canton slipons/loafers in a tan calfskin.

The cordovans are in beautiful shape, with some wear on the soles, naturally, but hardly any in the heels. They have the beautiful rippled uppers that is characteristic of shell cordovans, and a good cleaning and polishing will make them look splendid. This pair of MacNeils (from the web) is almost identical to what I bought, except for the fact that the ripples in the uppers are a tad more pronounced:










As for the calfskins loafers, they are also in fine shape with light wear in the heels. The vamp is plain, that is, it does not feature a saddle (which is the flap of leather usually present in penny loafers where it has the slot for the penny to be tucked in). I searched for pictures, but could not find a pair that matched mine.

Both pairs of shoes are very comfortable and fit me to a tee. They just need the usual cleaning and polishing. The MacNeils cost $14.99, the Cantons, $9.99, and I had a discount of $5 coming to me, so the total cost was $19.98 plus tax. Not too bad, don't you think? Brand new, the MacNeils are in the $500-$600 range currently based on a quick check, and the Cantons must be at least $200 (I did not check this).

I have several shell cordovan shoes, but they are mostly Aldens and Florsheims, and one or two other companies. While I have various AE shoes, this is my first pair of AE shell cordovans. Overall, I am very happy with these purchases. It's not easy to find shells in decent shape, let alone those in excellent condition, for $15 anywhere!


----------



## eagle2250

AE MacNeil shell cordovan's for $14.99? What a steal, I mean deal! I bought mine years back and still had to pay a whole lot more! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> AE MacNeil shell cordovan's for $14.99? What a steal, I mean deal! I bought mine years back and still had to pay a whole lot more! LOL.


Thanks, @eagle. I am sure yours are still in splendid shape. I think this find was really unusual, probably one of the best bargains I have ever found in a thrift shop. And I was not really going to look at shoes, since I have quite a lot of them in my closet. But I have a good eye for quality items and these immediately caught my attention when I was walking past the shoe racks. When I saw they were AE MacNeil, and saw the ripples on the uppers, I immediately tried them on, found that they fit perfectly, and then I saw the second pair of AEs, the Canton. And bought that too since they fit me well. Good fortune, I imagine.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
You did well.
Look carefully at the inside wall and you should see the name of the horse that your shoe once was. It will say _Betsy _ or _Arrow _ or something like that.

(Doc, when you tag (@) someone, it has to be exactly as their screen name appears. Eagle will not get your tag as is.)


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> You did well.
> Look carefully at the inside wall and you should see the name of the horse that your shoe once was. It will say _Betsy _ or _Arrow _ or something like that.
> 
> (Doc, when you tag (@) someone, it has to be exactly as their screen name appears. Eagle will not get your tag as is.)


Thanks, Peaks. I looked and it says _Bucephalus. _I think I'm impressed. Talk about a truly vintage hoss.

I'll try to remember your caution about the @ tag. If I don't use the tag, but just mention part of the name, like Eagle or Peaks, then it can be seen, right?


----------



## drpeter

A shoe update: I must be on a roll. This morning I went back to the same Goodwill and found two more pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes in my size, in very good condition. Someone must have been dumping all their AEs! These two pairs are tassel loafers, both burgundy, one a bit more reddish than the other. The reddish pair is called Harvard, the other, Enfield. They both look very much like standard calfskin. The uppers are in excellent shape, the soles show some wear, and the heels show only a small amount of wear. No damage anywhere, but the Harvards are a bit looser than the Enfields on my feet -- nothing that a thicker pair of socks would not fix. Each pair cost $9.99 plus tax.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> A shoe update: I must be on a roll. This morning I went back to the same Goodwill and found two more pairs of Allen Edmonds shoes in my size, in very good condition. Someone must have been dumping all their AEs! These two pairs are tassel loafers, both burgundy, one a bit more reddish than the other. The reddish pair is called Harvard, the other, Enfield. They both look very much like standard calfskin. The uppers are in excellent shape, the soles show some wear, and the heels show only a small amount of wear. No damage anywhere, but the Harvards are a bit looser than the Enfields on my feet -- nothing that a thicker pair of socks would not fix. Each pair cost $9.99 plus tax.


For the slightly larger one, you could also try lining the inside with moleskin and / or heal and tongue inserts (most shoe repair stores or, I'd bet, Amazon carry them - cost a few bucks each) that might negate the need for a thicker sock - if you'd prefer not to wear a thicker sock.

Those are great finds - enjoy them.


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> For the slightly larger one, you could also try lining the inside with moleskin and / or heal and tongue inserts (most shoe repair stores or, I'd bet, Amazon carry them - cost a few bucks each) that might negate the need for a thicker sock - if you'd prefer not to wear a thicker sock.
> 
> Those are great finds - enjoy them.


Thanks, FF. I have some of those inserts which I picked up for other shoes. In fact, my local cobbler carries them.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Thanks, FF. I have some of those inserts which I picked up for other shoes. In fact, my local cobbler carries them.


They've helped me make a slightly loose shoe fit fine. Hope they help you.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I occasionally find Allen’s, Ferragamos,
and the odd Fifth Ave retailers Italian makes at estate sales in nearly new condition. I hit the mother lode twice recently with some very dapper recently passed gents having loafers in my size. Some were unworn, purchased in 2013, and still in the box with original receipts. 

Goodwill is a bit more difficult. I sometimes find AE with perfect uppers yet with holes in the soles, requiring an additional $100 to get them back in decent shape making them a lost cause. Finding my size, 10-10.5 is another issue.

Taking inspiration from Eagle, I have added at least a dozen pair to my collection this calendar year. My wife is not amused!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

I'm fortunate enough to live in a small college town where we have an excellent cobblery called _Happy Feet_. I have become friends with the two owners, who are also twin brothers! Their services are priced very reasonably. I can usually get a pair of shoes fully resoled and re-heeled for a total cost of $45-$50. They replace the cork bed beneath the outsole as well when replacing soles. They have replaced insoles too, and occasionally, I have been able to get new half-insoles with the correct logo from the shoe companies themselves. I did this recently with a pair of English Grensons whose insoles had been badly disfigured -- the company sent me a pair of insoles with the right colour for free! The brothers' work on my shoes, both shell cordovans and calfskins, has been outstanding. It certainly beats the price of recrafting services at a more well-known outfit like Allen-Edmonds, a bit down the road in Port Washington, Wisconsin!


----------



## drpeter

@bsr's earlier post about finding the right sizes reminded me of one other thing I am lucky about: I'm pretty easy to fit with standard sizes that are average and therefore common. I'm 5'-8" and 155 lbs. My suit size is 40 Jacket -34 Trouser Waist, occasionally some suits with a 42-36 sizing on the labels will fit me well. My shirt size is pretty much 16-33/34, although I always buy 16.5 for the collar because 100% cotton shrinks no matter what they say! I also buy all my T shirts at XL since L fits me well -- again, to handle shrinkage. And shoe size is 9/9.5.

When I purchased my first pair of Alden shell cordovans almost fifteen years ago, from a shoe shop in Madison (they had to order these shoes from Alden, they had run out of my size), they measured me and told me that one of my feet was 9 and the other close to 9.5. Their suggestion was to go with 9.5, although a 0.5 size difference is not really huge. The shoes have been great! I guess clothes purchases are easier if one is a very average person!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drpeter said:


> @bsr's earlier post about finding the right sizes reminded me of one other thing I am lucky about: I'm pretty easy to fit with standard sizes that are average and therefore common. I'm 5'-8" and 155 lbs. My suit size is 40 Jacket -34 Trouser Waist, occasionally some suits with a 42-36 sizing on the labels will fit me well. My shirt size is pretty much 16-33/34, although I always buy 16.5 for the collar because 100% cotton shrinks no matter what they say! I also buy all my T shirts at XL since L fits me well -- again, to handle shrinkage. And shoe size is 9/9.5.
> 
> When I purchased my first pair of Alden shell cordovans almost fifteen years ago, from a shoe shop in Madison (they had to order these shoes from Alden, they had run out of my size), they measured me and told me that one of my feet was 9 and the other close to 9.5. Their suggestion was to go with 9.5, although a 0.5 size difference is not really huge. The shoes have been great! I guess clothes purchases are easier if one is a very average person!


Our sizing are in the same ball park. I am 6'1", and 170 lbs after losing about 60lbs over the past 18 months.

I can get into a loose fit 38R jacket, but a slim cut 40R looks better and 38s
trend short in the sleeve. This is down from a 44-46R.

My waist is 33", down from a tight 38".

I prefer a slim cut 15 x 34 shirt as I actually like to show off some of the work I have put into gaining my new shape.

My shoe size has actually shrunk over the past 2 years from a 10.5 to a 10, which I find odd. I have added about a dozen pair of thrifted shoes to my collection this year, so I have had occasion to experiment with various lengths and widths.

I greatly enjoy thrifting and have seriously honed my eye so that I rarely pick losers any longer. It took a while to get to this point!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Today's Goodwill find (along with two modern first editons): A pair of NOS black British Walkers wingtip brogues with tassels. The uppers are absolutely pristine, and the outsoles and heels are also absolutely pristine, so it does not appear to have ever been worn, at least not on a surface that is uncarpeted. The leather is intriguing. Up close, and with a magnifying glass, the surface shows no pores, which is one of the signs of shell cordovan leather. I compared it with the shells I own, but those are all well worn and so it is not easy to compare directly. The unrippled parts of the leather look quite similar to the Walkers. 

On the other hand, it could also be corrected grain leather, but from what I have read in these forums and elsewhere, British Walkers did make good quality shoes, and even some shell cordovans. So calfskin seems more likely. Time will easily tell: If it is calf leather, it will develop microcreases in the major creasing on the vamp. If it is corrected leather, this creasing will be worse than regular calfskin. And if it develops the characteristic ripples and waves, then it would likely be shell. At any rate, this experiment cost me $9.99, so who's complaining? LOL. They fit my feet nicely, although they have a bit of that stiffness that new shoes have -- they will get broken in with a bit of wear.

Here is an image from the net, that looks identical to my pair:


----------



## drpeter

More thrift finds: Italian-made Clarks and US-made SAS Tripad shoes , both extremely comfortable and in barely worn condition. Also a nice pair of US-made Cole-Haan boat shoes brown leather trim and dark grey-green suede, and a pair of US-made Johnson and Murphy Optima cap-toe oxfords. These two are also light-to-no wear. All shoes appear to be calfskin, except the boat shoes which are calfskin and suede.Total outlay $40.00 for four pairs of shoes. Very reasonable.

I have wanted a nice pair of US-made boat shoes for quite some time. I don't know if Sperry Topsiders and Sebago Docksides are still made Stateside, or in China or Asian countries. I don't see them while thrifting. I am also happy to get the Clarks. I'm hoping the Italian manufacture is better than the Chinese -- my last pair of Clarks made there fell apart quickly. I've never had SAS (San Antonio Shoemakers) and based on a first trial, they also feel very good, like the Clarks.

It seems that of late, I'm finding many shoes which have little to no wear. Maybe people buy them and sock them away (pun intended), or forget they have them! In any case, we thrifters clearly benefit.


----------



## Mike B

Ebay not thrift...Bass Logan Weejuns

I got these for around $15 then had my cobbler put on new heels and a rubber Vibram half sole (they always throw in a shine for free).

I've wanted a pair of beater beef roll all-weather loafers that can span the range from casual to formal wear for a while now and these should do the job.


----------



## drpeter

Mike B said:


> Ebay not thrift...Bass Logan Weejuns
> 
> I got these for around $15 then had my cobbler put on new heels and a rubber Vibram half sole (they always throw in a shine for free).
> 
> I've wanted a pair of beater beef roll all-weather loafers that can span the range from casual to formal wear for a while now and these should do the job.
> 
> View attachment 48618
> 
> 
> View attachment 48619


Lovely find -- congratulations! Now you need to christen them as Beefbeater shoes, LOL. I have had a few of these myself, currently own a couple at least, and I too have used them for casual and somewhat formal wear. I like to buy the older US-made ones. They are great shoes, highly versatile and very comfortable, and they will withstand resoling and re-heeling rather nicely.


----------



## drpeter

Another nice score today: A pair of chestnut brown Dexter longwings, made in USA. These are not as heavy as Florsheim Imperial gunboats, but made in the same overall style. Solid welted soles, nicely maintained, and not even a tiny scratch anywhere on the uppers. Total outlay: $5.00 and tax.
I brought them home and cleaned them thoroughly, using water and isopropyl alcohol for the insides. After drying, I gave it a good brushing, followed by some nice cordovan color polish, another wait and then a brushing and buffing with one of my trusty old T shirts, perfect for the job. They look terrific.

The older, US-made Dexters are definitely middle of the line, nowhere near as great as Florsheims, but quite serviceable and not bad for everyday wear. I have a couple of pairs I acquired years ago and they are well-made and do the job quite nicely. I know that Dexter fell on hard times, and the quality went south after they were acquired by some other firm and manufacturing went overseas. I don't think they are around anymore, although someone may be using the name to market cheaply made shoes.


----------



## drpeter

I did not want to start a separate thread for this. I have been checking over my shoe collection and cleaning and polishing, especially after finding a few pairs recently in the thrift shops. I need to take a couple in for new heels. I found that I had forgotten some of the items I had! I had been toying with the idea of buying a new pair of Alden shell cordovan loafers/slipons, to add to the three other Aldens I have, one shell and the other two calfskins, all bought new and in fine nick. This was because I thought I did not have a shell loafer. To my surprise I found a pair of very nice Allen Edmonds Westchester loafers in shell tucked away in a corner of my shoe rack! I still think it will be nice to have a differently styled Alden model, although the price is close to $800 brand new. We shall see, but for now, I am happy I have these Westchester shells.


----------



## mhj

I'm getting jealous. I drove past two Goodwill stores today and they are both vacated. I'm assuming due to concerns about the virus.


----------



## drpeter

mhj said:


> I'm getting jealous. I drove past two Goodwill stores today and they are both vacated. I'm assuming due to concerns about the virus.


I am sorry to hear of the Goodwill shops being vacated -- by that, do you mean they are closed as part of the lockdown, or simply empty of merchandise, perhaps temporarily? I wish I could let you have some of my luck! Living out here in the hinterland, it is not often that someone is envious of my luck.

To be clear, the Westchester shell loafers I discovered were bought years ago, not recently. I had simply forgotten that I had them -- my only excuse is that I have almost sixty pairs of shoes, purchased in the last two decades or more, and they often get obscured by the clothes hanging in my closets! And after retirement, I don't wear my nice shoes as often as I did before, so it's not surprising I forgot them.

That said, I have indeed had some good luck in recent weeks, especially with the AE MacNeil shells I found at Goodwill -- although that is a highly unusual find, and it is likely due to the fact that Goodwill have been short-staffed and in a rush after reopening from the lockdown, and so have been under pressure to get merchandise out into the shops.

Where I have really found bargains is in the area of first editions/first printings of collectible books (what we collectors call modern firsts, referring usually to fiction by authors in the last hundred years). For instance, two weeks ago, I found an old and somewhat dusty copy of a classic thriller, Eric Ambler's _The Mask of Dimitrios_ in a Goodwill shop in my area -- a first edition, and as far as I know, a first printing from that specific publisher. I can't recollect if it was a US edition, and if so, the UK edition may have had precedence. But it's still a great addition to my almost complete collection of Ambler firsts. I always point out the value of such books to the Goodwill staff, and they say they don't have the time anymore to put such things out on eBay, so I should enjoy my find! I suppose it evens out -- I donate both material and money to Goodwill as and when I can, so I'll call it a reasonable deal, LOL.

Side note:_The Mask of Dimitrios,_ was made into a B&W film, starrring Sidney Greenstreet and Peter Lorre, both legendary actors, and indeed quite redoubtable in their often oppositional roles, creating a lasting impression on at least an earlier generation of cineastes.


----------



## mhj

It turns it that the situation isn't as bad as I thought. Later in the evening I checked Goodwill's website and found that the first store that I went to, my usual one, had closed and is moving to a new location which is the second store I went to. Apparently it hasn't opened yet but is much closer to home and in a safer neighborhood.


----------



## drpeter

mhj said:


> It turns it that the situation isn't as bad as I thought. Later in the evening I checked Goodwill's website and found that the first store that I went to, my usual one, had closed and is moving to a new location which is the second store I went to. Apparently it hasn't opened yet but is much closer to home and in a safer neighborhood.


Splendid. All is not lost. You happened to catch them within the space of a move. Let's hope you find the shoes and clothes you desire in the new shop. Good hunting!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

With the upsurge in Covid in Georgia, coupled with my son temporarily moving back home, I have curtailed my thrifting activities until things significantly improve.

This past week shows modest improvement, so I might be back in the trenches prior to October.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

A nice find today at Goodwill: A Bloomingdale's house brand sports jacket (Joseph & Lyman). It is US made, and in a light beige or oatmeal colour, 100% cashmere. It is a heavier wool, and fully lined, with a two-button darted front and medium lapels. It fits me well, no alterations needed. The one concern I have is with the combination of colour and weight. It is definitely not for summer, but for early Fall or Spring. The colour is too light for winter wear. It feels luxurious and it is very comfortable. With a pair of dark wool trousers, and a bright regimental rep tie, it should look nice. Total cost: $9.99 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

Another fine set of purchases from Goodwill and another thrift shop: A couple of Brooks Brothers broadcloth shirts, one white, the other red and beige stripes on white (both Malaysian-made, which I find reasonably well-constructed), six ties, silk as well as three wool or wool/cotton blends, including a classic black knitted tie (Wembley Woolcrofters), and a nice _Apocalypse Now_ Dossier Version 2- DVD set (with the 1979 Original and the 2001 Redux versions). Total outlay: $30.


----------



## drpeter

Today's find at a Goodwill shop in the next town, Wausau, about 30 miles from here.

A Kenneth Roberts tweed sportcoat in dark brown small herringbone weave, US-made, with a faint windowpane of dusty red and turquoise, a nice effect. Two button darted front medium lapels, quite traditional looking, and made out of a 50-50 mix of lambswool and virgin wool. 

An almost perfect fit for me, except for a slight snugness around the waist, which can be adjusted -- not sure if I want to bother, since it is unlikely that I will ever wear this jacket buttoned. 

It will be great with khakis or grey flannels, informal and casual for lunch, or a trip to Madison. The jacket is new and had five different tags including two of those stitched-in cloth labels on the cuff, a bit of a drag to remove. 

The original price was $165. I got it, along with an additional Goodwill discount of 50% from its $5.99 tag, for the marvelous sum of $2.99. Plus tax, of course. Not too shabby, as they say.


----------



## drpeter

The saga continues. Two sport coats today at St Vinnie's in Marshfield, a nearby town.

One: A beautiful 100% wool plaid jacket in rich autumn colours, USA-made, a jacket put out by JC Penney's in a line called called Stafford. I examined it carefully and it is very well put-together for a department store house brand: Half-canvassed, high-density stitching, sturdy buttons and nicely constructed button holes, and very nice line and drape. It has a two-button darted front, and a single back vent. Excellent fit, so no alterations needed.

Two: A gray herringbone with faint red stripes by Oakmont , 100% wool, USA-made (not sure if this is also a department store brand). This too is nicely constructed with details quite similar to the Stafford jacket. Again, the fit is just fine.

Both jackets look barely worn and have that "bouncy" hand of brand new wool sports jackets. And the price was really right. Goodwill had initially priced these jackets at $9.99 each, and then placed them on the clearance rack at an _astonishing $1.99 _each! So I bought both. I've never owned either brand, and this was a great chance to test them out. I read some remarks by our forum members here on Stafford blazers and sport coats, and they seem moderately to highly positive. So far I like them both, and we'll see how they wear in the coming months. They'll pair well with a range of trousers -- flannels, khakis, cords and even denim.

I also found an absolutely lovely pair of rich, mottled brown, thick flannel trousers, 100% wool and USA-made. They are by Arthur Winer for Marshall Fields. I like these types of odd trousers for fall wear with tattersall shirts and tweed jackets. They are well-cut and comfortable, with double reverse (American style) pleats and plain bottoms. These too look barely worn, so I am very pleased. My cost: A mere $3.50.

So I hope you agree that it's been another good day for thrifting!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Bespoke Wool Jodphurs, Made in Madrid in 1946, picked them up on eBay a few weeks ago....




























Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Smashing! Now all you need is a horse and a riding crop, BSR


----------



## drpeter

At Goodwill today, I found a very nice charcoal double-breasted overcoat, 100% thick wool flannel, with an interesting store label: "Made by Ogden and Parke Ltd., for Toepfer and Bellack Inc., Mayfair Shopping Center, Wauwatosa, Wis." 

Toepfer and Bellack was a high-end men's shop in the large Mayfair Mall. This mall was first built in 1959 and then expanded in 1973 and 2001. 

I don't think the men's shop is in business any more, and I could not find much information about it. The coat has two flap pockets slightly angled, British hacking jacket style, and a deep vent at the back. It is US-made, and looks very much like New Old Stock, hardly worn if ever.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

drpeter said:


> At Goodwill today, I found a very nice charcoal double-breasted overcoat, 100% thick wool flannel, with an interesting store label: "Made by Ogden and Parke Ltd., for Toepfer and Bellack Inc., Mayfair Shopping Center, Wauwatosa, Wis." Toepfer and Bellack was a high-end men's shop in the large Mayfair Mall. This mall was first built in 1959 and then expanded in 1973 and 2001. I don't think the men's shop is in business any more, and I could not find much information about it. The coat has two flap pockets slightly angled, British hacking jacket style, and a deep vent at the back. It is US-made, and looks very much like New Old Stock, hardly worn if ever.


Love your finds. Would enjoy photos!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## FiscalDean

drpeter said:


> The saga continues. Two sport coats today at St Vinnie's in Marshfield, a nearby town.
> 
> My mother lived in Pittsville and did a lot of thrifting in both Marshfield and Wis. Rapids. There was a women in one of those two towns that was her size and fairly wealthy. Most likely either a physician or the wife of a physician who had excellent taste. My mother build a very nice wardrobe picking up thrifted items previously owned by her.


----------



## drpeter

That's marvellous! It's a great thing that your Mum and the other lady had excellent taste, and what's more, taste that was similar. This is why, in a big city, thrifting can be much more promising.


----------



## drpeter

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Love your finds. Would enjoy photos!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I have to use a camera and then transfer that to my computer in order to post photos. I don't have a cell phone that is set up to take and transfer photos. The one I have is strictly for emergencies on the road, and that is by choice -- I don't like those devices! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## drpeter

Today's surprise discovery at Goodwill was a blazer I had been trying to find for some years! 

A dark maroon blazer in the Trad style. This one is made out of 100% medium-weight wool flannel, very rich and with a nice drape. It is half lined, and has a 3-roll-2 button stance. Flat brass buttons without any emblem, medium-width lapels, three patch pockets in the club blazer style with flaps on the bottom two, just two brass buttons on each cuff with a little space between them, and a hook vent in the back. 

A perfect fit, fortunately, so no alterations are needed. 

The jacket was likely made in the late 1960s. When I tried it on, it felt so comfortable and relaxed, like a favourite sweater. This one is made with the Towncraft label, one of the house labels of JC Penney. 

This blazer should be great with a white or cream OCBD shirt, a black knitted tie (or a club tie), grey flannels or navy blue wool trousers, and burgundy loafers. And if I add a brass nameplate and a peaked cap, I could be a railways conductor, chatting up the ladies and threatening ticketless travellers, LOL. 

Total cost: $9.99 plus tax.

So along with the Stafford jacket from last week, I have picked up two very good quality sportcoats from the Penney line in four days.


----------



## drpeter

This afternoon I picked up two nice items at Goodwill: A US-made pair of trousers by Brooks Brothers, 100% worsted wool, forward pleats, charcoal grey in colour; and a pair of GH Bass boat shoes, dark brown leather trim, lighter khaki suede vamp and sides. The boat shoes were made in the Dominican Republic. They look sturdy and neat, good leather and stitching.

The trousers, on clearance, cost me $1.99 and the shoes $9.99, plus tax for both items.


----------



## drpeter

Latest thrift acquisitions: Two tweed jackets, US Made, tailored for specific men's shops, 100% wool, two buttons, darted: Of these, one is an oatmeal herringbone tweed with faint red and blue stripes, the other a light brown herringbone pattern. Also a couple of Lauren ties, 100% silk, foulards with small patterns, one with gold ground, the other with maroon. Total cost $32.00.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Latest thrift acquisitions: Two tweed jackets, US Made, tailored for specific men's shops, 100% wool, two buttons, darted: Of these, one is an oatmeal herringbone tweed with faint red and blue stripes, the other a light brown herringbone pattern. Also a couple of Lauren ties, 100% silk, foulards with small patterns, one with gold ground, the other with maroon. Total cost $32.00.


You've made some incredible purchases. Those sport coats sound outstanding. I understand your picture situation, but hope you'll eventually be able to post pics as all of these purchases would be fun to see.

Also, my view of your house is one with many, many closets.


----------



## drpeter

Thank you, Faders! I have indeed found some very fine items of clothing at rock bottom prices, given their condition and quality. I have also not described them often, but the fantastic books (first editions) and DVDs I have found in thrift shops, especially Goodwill, must also be mentioned.

But you've hit on my difficulty -- I live in a flat not a house, and the closets are brimming, so downsizing is imminent. Short of renting another flat, I have to get rid of old clothes to make room for the new acquisitions. I will then take pictures of the new items. And I have to do the same with books, there is no space left to mount a new bookshelf. In fact, friends who drive past the building say it is tilting to one side (LOL, care to guess which side?) with all the books and things.


----------



## drpeter

Today's best item was a camel-coloured topcoat. The collar and lapels are large, very much like a pea coat, but the garment itself is almost knee-length, somewhat longer than a pea coat. It is made of virgin wool and cashmere in a 70/30 blend, very thick and comfortable. It is double-breasted with three sets of buttons and angled flap pockets. There are straps with buttons on the cuffs. All buttons are leather.

The coat is fully lined, with the top half and sleeves lined in beige satin and the bottom half in a Royal Stewart tartan wool. The coat was made in England, "expressly for Saks Fifth Avenue" as the label says, so it is simply a house brand for that shop. I do like the way it looks on me and it fits perfectly over a jacket or sweater. It is in beautiful condition, and cost me $19.99 plus tax.

I also picked up four sports jackets with varying cloths and patterns, all 100% wool, and made in the US for a shop that used to be very familiar to me, St Clair's in Wausau, Wisconsin. It went out of business a couple of years ago, so these might be the stock from that shop. They all seem either lightly worn or fairly new. All on clearance at $1.99 per coat plus tax -- an amazing bargain!

Also a couple of pairs of flannel and worsted trousers, one an old-style flannel Ralph Lauren Polo, the other a worsted from John Alexander, both US made. and both at $1.99 plus tax each.

I think there are a lot of good quality clothes coming into Goodwill. Perhaps it has something to do with the Covid situation.

Late Edit: I found an image of a camel-coloured topcoat (Todd Snyder) that looks almost identical to the one I picked up recently (see first item above). The only difference is that mine does not have the two hand-warmer pockets. In all other respects it is identical.


----------



## drpeter

A very fortunate and superb find today from a local thrift shop (former St Vinnie's) which will warm the heart of our Trad friend @TKI67: A gorgeous mid-gray, small herringbone flannel suit, precisely in the sack-cut style and fully lined. Three-roll-two button front, undarted, two spaced buttons on each cuff, hook vent in the back, and flat-front trousers with 1-3/4 " cuffs.

The suit was expressly made in the US for the old MacNeil and Moore shop in Milwaukee by E&J Peake. It could have been made by J Press, the lines are so similar. The suit is in pristine condition, it looks hardly worn. The flannel is of medium weight, but has a nice, slightly heavy drape to it, which is perfect for my taste. The best part is that I have wanted a good flannel herringbone suit in a medium grey for a long time now, not having any herringbone suits in my wardrobe.

I will definitely need alterations, however, so the suit will go to my trusted tailor Mr Vang. The trousers need to be taken in a couple of inches at the waist, and the length needs to be shortened by an inch. The jacket needs the sleeves shortened by an inch, and perhaps the sides should be taken in just a tad, an inch on each side, no more, so that its lines will not be ruined. These are all fairly easy alterations for my tailor, and he has done such things for me dozens of times.

I also picked up a beige Travel Smith blazer from the same shop, with tons of pockets, zippered and otherwise. This was just for a lark, since I had seen them advertised in Orvis catalogues for many years, and thought it would be fun to try one out. Besides, the price for the three items of clothing (the two pieces of the suit and the blazer) was simply a single low price (buy any item of clothing, get two free), so my total outlay for the suit and the travel blazer was an astonishing $2.50. I also picked up a beautiful, handmade cotton blanket/throw in lovely fall colors, made in India, for $5.00.

Not a bad day! This has truly been the summer of bargains for me.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> A very fortunate and superb find today from a local thrift shop (former St Vinnie's) which will warm the heart of our Trad friend @TKI67: A gorgeous mid-gray, small herringbone flannel suit, precisely in the sack-cut style and fully lined. Three-roll-two button front, undarted, two spaced buttons on each cuff, hook vent in the back, and flat-front trousers with 1-3/4 " cuffs.
> 
> The suit was expressly made in the US for the old MacNeil and Moore shop in Milwaukee by E&J Peake. It could have been made by J Press, the lines are so similar.The suit is in pristine condition, it looks hardly worn. The flannel is of medium weight, but has a nice, slightly heavy drape to it, which is perfect for my taste. The best part is that I have wanted a good flannel herringbone suit in a medium grey for a long time now, not having any herringbone suits in my wardrobe.
> 
> I will definitely need alterations, however, so the suit will go to my trusted tailor Mr Vang. The trousers need to be taken in a couple of inches at the waist, and the length needs to be shortened by an inch. The jacket needs the sleeves shortened by an inch, and perhaps the sides should be taken in just a tad, an inch on each side, no more, so that its lines will not be ruined. These are all fairly easy alterations for my tailor, and he has done such things for me dozens of times.
> 
> I also picked up a beige Travel Smith blazer from the same shop, with tons of pockets, zippered and otherwise. This was just for a lark, since I had seen them advertised in Orvis catalogues for many years, and thought it would be fun to try one out. Besides, the price for the three items of clothing (the two pieces of the suit and the blazer) was simply a single low price (buy any item of clothing, get two free), so my total outlay for the suit and the travel blazer was an astonishing $2.50. I also picked up a beautiful, handmade cotton blanket/throw in lovely fall colors, made in India, for $5.00.
> 
> Not a bad day! This has truly been the summer of bargains for me.


That suit sounds incredible. Great find - enjoy it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> A very fortunate and superb find today from a local thrift shop (former St Vinnie's) which will warm the heart of our Trad friend @TKI67: A gorgeous mid-gray, small herringbone flannel suit, precisely in the sack-cut style and fully lined. Three-roll-two button front, undarted, two spaced buttons on each cuff, hook vent in the back, and flat-front trousers with 1-3/4 " cuffs.
> 
> The suit was expressly made in the US for the old MacNeil and Moore shop in Milwaukee by E&J Peake. It could have been made by J Press, the lines are so similar.The suit is in pristine condition, it looks hardly worn. The flannel is of medium weight, but has a nice, slightly heavy drape to it, which is perfect for my taste. The best part is that I have wanted a good flannel herringbone suit in a medium grey for a long time now, not having any herringbone suits in my wardrobe.
> 
> I will definitely need alterations, however, so the suit will go to my trusted tailor Mr Vang. The trousers need to be taken in a couple of inches at the waist, and the length needs to be shortened by an inch. The jacket needs the sleeves shortened by an inch, and perhaps the sides should be taken in just a tad, an inch on each side, no more, so that its lines will not be ruined. These are all fairly easy alterations for my tailor, and he has done such things for me dozens of times.
> 
> I also picked up a beige Travel Smith blazer from the same shop, with tons of pockets, zippered and otherwise. This was just for a lark, since I had seen them advertised in Orvis catalogues for many years, and thought it would be fun to try one out. Besides, the price for the three items of clothing (the two pieces of the suit and the blazer) was simply a single low price (buy any item of clothing, get two free), so my total outlay for the suit and the travel blazer was an astonishing $2.50. I also picked up a beautiful, handmade cotton blanket/throw in lovely fall colors, made in India, for $5.00.
> 
> Not a bad day! This has truly been the summer of bargains for me.


I still remember a three piece grey small herringbone sack I got at BB in 1978. I adored that suit. With a blue OCBD, a repp stripe, Alden for BB tassels, and an alligator strap that was the same color as the tassels (#8), I was in my favorite outfit.


----------



## drpeter

Your choice of accessories is almost identical to what I was thinking of when I considered how I would dress up this suit -- perhaps a white broadcloth, regimental stripe tie, Florsheim vintage shell wingtips. As for dressing the suit down, I would use a pink OCBD, a wool challis or ancient madder tie, and AE shell loafers.


----------



## drpeter

Some very nice finds in the last couple of days from thrift shops:

A USA-made pair of Sebago Docksides, full brown leather, soft and broken in, sturdy rubber soles which do not seem to be worn down at all. These American-made Docksides are now rarer than hen's teeth, from what I have read on this forum. Manufacture became outsourced to the Eastern countries in the early 2000s after the company was sold to Wolverine Corp.

A UK-made pair of Clarks Unstructured, a line of Clarks shoes I had never heard of. It is brown leather, a blucher style, and also nicely broken in, but, like the Docksides, this pair does not show much wear in the rubber soles. I've been wary of Chinese Clarks ever since the soles on one pair I bought came apart from the uppers two weeks after purchase. We'll see how these old shoes fare.

My "secret" joy with shoes I acquire: Cleaning them inside throughly with isopropyl alcohol, cleaning the soles with water or a damp cloth and an old toothbrush, then brushing off dirt or dust, wiping down if needed, putting on a good coat of polish, and taking the excess off with a fine horsehair brush after about ten minutes. The last step is to buff them with the regulation old T-shirt, and a bit of water sprinkled on to enhance the shine. They invariably look beautiful, with the patina emerging in a nice way. A great satisfaction!

I also picked up two or three sport coats, US, Canadian and Italian makes. Nothing hugely remarkable, but nice, serviceable tweeds and worsteds.


----------



## drpeter

Two very nice overcoats, one at Goodwill, the other at a local antique shop.

The Goodwill find is a single breasted overcoat in small houndstooth pattern (olive, cream and black), three buttons and handwarmer pockets, detachable, zippered plush/velour lining. It seems to be made of a hard finish worsted wool and looks like it has never been worn. Since there is no fabric content label, it may or may not have some polyester in it. I'll have to try it out on a rainy day to see how waterproof it is. The manufacturers label says Richman Brothers. It fits me very nicely over a sweater or sports jacket. Cost: A very reasonable $9.99 plus tax.

The Antique Shop find is a USAF Staff Sergeant's double-breasted blue wool overcoat which reaches below the knees. (It is very much like a US Navy officer's bridge coat). Big collar and lapels, thick wool, two flap pockets at the hip level, a snug fit over a sweater in the chest and waist, but a slighly flaring skirt or quarters below the hips. Two identical patches on the sleeves just below the shoulders -- sergeant's stripes with a star in the middle. Cost: $50 plus tax.

Tag Details on the USAF coat:

28 OZ BLUE-85

SPEC. MIL-0-33118 (USAF)

FED. STX. NO. 8405-163-9682

STYLECRAFT CLOTHES NC

CONT. NO. QM(CTM) 11349-C-62

SIZE 37R 100% WOOL

I also saw a dark khaki US Army Air Force trench coat, thick wool again and double-breasted, and was going to pick that up initially. I was more attracted to the Air Force coat, but I might still go back and re-consider.

I found an image on the net that looks exactly like the USAF coat I bought, so I have posted that picture below:


----------



## drpeter

I did a bit of research on Richman Brothers, a clothes manufacturing company which was based in Cleveland, OH. As I described above, the first of the two overcoats I picked up, the one from Goodwill, was made by them.

It was a very reputable company with a management that was sensitive to the needs of its workers and provided generous benefits and no-interest loans to them. Here is some information with a number of lovely photographs:

https://abandonedonline.net/location/richman-brothers-company/


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Two very nice overcoats, one at Goodwill, the other at a local antique shop.
> 
> The Goodwill find is a single breasted overcoat in small houndstooth pattern (olive, cream and black), three buttons and handwarmer pockets, detachable, zippered plush/velour lining. It seems to be made of a hard finish worsted wool and looks like it has never been worn. Since there is no fabric content label, it may or may not have some polyester in it. I'll have to try it out on a rainy day to see how waterproof it is. The manufacturers label says Richman Brothers. It fits me very nicely over a sweater or sports jacket. Cost: A very reasonable $9.99 plus tax.
> 
> The Antique Shop find is a USAF Staff Sergeant's double-breasted blue wool overcoat which reaches below the knees. (It is very much like a US Navy officer's bridge coat). Big collar and lapels, thick wool, two flap pockets at the hip level, a snug fit over a sweater in the chest and waist, but a slighly flaring skirt or quarters below the hips. Two identical patches on the sleeves just below the shoulders -- sergeant's stripes with a star in the middle. Cost: $50 plus tax.
> 
> Tag Details on the USAF coat:
> 
> 28 OZ BLUE-85
> 
> SPEC. MIL-0-33118 (USAF)
> 
> FED. STX. NO. 8405-163-9682
> 
> STYLECRAFT CLOTHES NC
> 
> CONT. NO. QM(CTM) 11349-C-62
> 
> SIZE 37R 100% WOOL
> 
> I also saw a dark khaki US Army Air Force trench coat, thick wool again and double-breasted, and was going to pick that up initially. I was more attracted to the Air Force coat, but I might still go back and re-consider.
> 
> I found an image on the net that looks exactly like the USAF coat I bought, so I have posted that picture below:
> 
> View attachment 50258


Looking at your coat purchase just induced a brief wave of homesickness passing through me. A great looking Great Coat! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> Looking at your coat purchase just induced a brief wave of homesickness passing through me. A great looking Great Coat! Thanks for sharing it with us.


Thank you, Eagle! I know you had been in the US Air Force for many years. So I understand and respect that sense of connection and the attendant nostalgia. It's a lovely coat, and I feel honoured to have found it. I suspect you have been able to keep your dress blues and other uniforms as mementos, if not for wearing on special occasions?

I love the Air Force blue colour, and have several service issue trousers in that colour picked up from outlets and online sites. I love the way they fit, flat front, higher waist, and straight lines.


----------



## lynnbart

Recently stumbled upon a great thrift store in Santa Fe. Purchased 2 Polo gingham button down shirts that definitely have an 80’s heft to them. Both in great shape! Will visit every time back in the area.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Thank you, Eagle! I know you had been in the US Air Force for many years. So I understand and respect that sense of connection and the attendant nostalgia. It's a lovely coat, and I feel honoured to have found it. I suspect you have been able to keep your dress blues and other uniforms as mementos, if not for wearing on special occasions?
> 
> I love the Air Force blue colour, and have several service issue trousers in that colour picked up from outlets and online sites. I love the way they fit, flat front, higher waist, and straight lines.


My friend, as you suggested, I do have my old uniforms stored carefully in my closet(s), but candor demands that I also admit that to don any of those uniforms for a special occasion, I would first have to drop a fair amount of weight or walk around looking like 5 pounds stuffed into a 3 pound sack ...not a good look, for sure! Enjoy that "new" coat of yours.

PS: The required weight loss is in progress.


----------



## drpeter

I wish you success in your weight loss attempts. I'm glad to hear the uniforms are still with you.
I will certainly enjoy the coat, I think it will look great and be very warm in our arctic winter climate here in the tundra.


----------



## drpeter

I wanted Eagle especially to see this beautiful suit that Simon Crompton discusses in his blog. It is made up from Air Force Blue flannel ( he is referring to RAF blue, naturally, since he is in London, but it is very close to USAF blue). Enjoy!

https://www.permanentstyle.com/2016/02/air-force-raf-blue-flannel-suit-whitcomb-shaftesbury.html


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> I wanted Eagle especially to see this beautiful suit that Simon Crompton discusses in his blog. It is made up from Air Force Blue flannel ( he is referring to RAF blue, naturally, since he is in London, but it is very close to USAF blue). Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.permanentstyle.com/2016/02/air-force-raf-blue-flannel-suit-whitcomb-shaftesbury.html


Thank you for sharing that very interesting read with us. I certainly cannot argue with the authors conclusion that the hue, Air Force blue is not as versatile as a suit color as are navy and various shades of gray, but I did have a navy blazer, with buttons harvested from one of my old uniform blouses, made years back. I thought it was pretty neat, but the novelty wore away pretty quickly! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

If it comes to beauty versus versatility, I think I can now afford to choose the former over the latter. If I were starting out in life and had a limited budget for clothes, I would probably not be able to do so. Maybe one of these days, I will find some AF Blue cloth and have it made up.

It's confession time. I do have a deep dark secret -- a small collection of military uniform jackets, mostly to appreciate rather than wear myself. I am a little reluctant to wear them with the same care-free attitude with which most people wear an M-65 or other field jackets, since I am not in any of the service branches.

I have a US Marines jacket (the standard dressy blue one with red piping worn with white trousers), and also one of those officers' coats with the most beautiful bronze/ brownish green khaki cloth, and lovely black buttons with the Marine emblem on them. I have the dark olive US Army officer's coat as well. These coats are the kind with four buttons in front, meant to be worn over a shirt and tie. They are all very lovely.

And now I have my USAF sergeant's overcoat! I may probably go back and get that other one, the Army Air Force coat -- it's got to be old, I think the AAF was during WWII, and I am not sure how long it continued. The USAF was established in 1947, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## drpeter

Today while thrifting I found an Eddie Bauer hunting jacket, made in Western Germany, with thick heavy loden wool, dark green in colour. In lovely condition, the jacket appears to be barely worn. It is fully lined, has a shoulder gun patch (made of the same material but lightly quilted), two large lower pockets with big flaps and loops for cartridges inside the pockets, a half belt in the back and zippers on the sides in the lower half that open into a game pocket in the back (I have a Barbour (Beaufort ?) with this feature).

I had wanted a loden jacket or coat for some time. I do have a Tyrolean loden sports jacket in a lighter weight, so this new jacket will complement it nicely.

A good find with a total outlay of $24.99 plus tax.

LATE EDIT:

I found the exact hunting jacket, here on Etsy, considered super rare, with a few pictures. The label is identical to the one on the jacket I picked up yesterday:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/248014...how_sold_out_detail=1&ref=nla_listing_details


----------



## drlivingston

I love reading this thread! Great finds @drpeter !


----------



## drpeter

Thank you kindly, Dr Livingston,


----------



## drpeter

The loden hunting jacket I described above is slightly longer in the sleeves, perhaps by an inch-and-a-half or so. It's easy enough to shorten -- it is a plain sleeve hem, no buttons, fold-backs etc. I am wondering if I should simply leave it as such. For winter wear, over a thick sweater, and with gloves, they will be added warmth, and will not interfere with the hands in any way.


----------



## drpeter

Some time ago, I had picked up a very nice blue flannel blazer ( from Lands' End's Charter Collection days in the eighties). It is US-made, and very well-crafted, the only problem being that the shoulders were a bit too broad. So I checked with my wonderful tailor (and brother), Mr Vang, who had narrowed shoulders on a Harris tweed jacket some years ago for me, and he took it, said "No problem" (he's a man of few words) and did the job once again.

This is a truly skilled alteration and not an easy task. Well, I picked it up this afternoon, and it looks perfect! It now fits very nicely. I had been a bit concerned about sleeve length too, and had thought I could use slightly shorter sleeves for this blazer. And Mr Vang had assured me, that the sleeves would get shortened a little as a matter of course, as a result of narrowing the shoulders.

Everything works very nicely now, the jacket feels comfortable, and the lines and drape are just fine. I looked inside the jacket at the scye where the lining of the jacket meets the lining of the sleeves -- it is hard to tell that the whole thing was taken apart and resewn. Of course, as usual, Mr Vang tried to undercharge me (it's that brother thing, you see), but I insisted on a bonus, so we are both very happy.

I left a pair of flat-front suit trousers (from my Trad mid-grey herringbone suit acquired recently) to be taken in at the waist and shortened in length, with lovely 1-3/4" cuffs. I haven't decided whether I should bother with alterations to the jacket of this suit. It is slightly loose in the waist, and perhaps could be taken in half an inch at the sleeves, but it looks pretty good as is, so I might try it out once the trousers come back. With a sweater vest underneath, it should be a perfect fit.

Along with the blazer, I had also left three pairs of trousers with Mr Vang, for hemming and cuffing. He wanted to charge me $45 for the three trousers and the "re-shouldered" blazer, all told! This is why I insist on bonuses for him.

I am _truly_ fortunate to have a great tailor, and a splendid friend, in this little college town of mine.


----------



## drpeter

Just picked up my grey herringbone sack suit trousers, taken in at the waist and shortened in length with 1-3/4" cuffs. It's a perfect fit now. I think Mr Vang worked to take in material both in the back seam and in the side seam, so the hip pockets have been stable and not crawled towards the middle, LOL.

So I tried the suit on with the altered trousers and the unaltered jacket. I wore a pale blue OCBD shirt, a maroon Brooks Brothers foulard, and a pair of burgundy Allen Edmonds penny loafers to see how the ensemble looked. Apart from the fact that the jacket is slightly loose, everything looks splendid. I'm going to wear this suit on a couple of occasions ( those may be a little time coming! ) and see how I feel about the jacket. If needed, an inch on the sides can be taken in comfortably without the line of the jacket being altered. We shall see.

This beautiful suit cost me so little ($2.50 original price for the suit plus another jacket, and $20 for the trouser alterations). It's one of many reasons why I love thrifting.


----------



## drpeter

Over the last several days, I picked up a number of sports jackets and three suits (various men's shop brands and one item, a medium grey pinstripe two-piece suit, by Lands' End). All these items were US-made, 100% wool, and cost me about $10 on average for the sportcoats and $20 on average for the suits. The cuts and styling are mixed, but nothing too extreme, so they are all very serviceable -- no raised eyebrows, LOL.

This morning I found a very interesting overcoat. It is US-made, of jet black imported cashmere, fully lined, and was hand-tailored by Sandringham for Gimbels, according to the label. I believe this was a house brand for that department store in the sixties. The cut of the coat, especially the collar and lapels, is reminiscent of the tailoring style of that period. The construction is quite good throughout, and the garment has held up very well over the years. It comes to just about mid-calf, actually a bit closer to the knees. The cost was $15.

This overcoat will complement another beautiful navy blue cashmere overcoat I have had for almost thirty years. I have kept the navy blue for special, dressy occasions, so this black model will serve for more casual wear in the winter. It fits nicely over a thick sweater and shirt, and it looks fine over a sportcoat as well.


----------



## drpeter

Today, I purchased a Korean War era cotton trenchcoat, olive drab, with a wool liner (removable, buttoned-in type). This coat is in mint condition, never worn, and has no patches, or holes or any other sign of anything having been mounted anywhere on the coat. Late edit: The Patent Nos., are 21676 & 2198064, which correspond to the OG-107 Model, used during the period 1950-1953.

The construction is classic trenchcoat style, double-breasted, with a full collar and a belt. It comes to mid-calf for me, and the shoulders are perfect over a thick sweater or a sports jacket. Looks terrific with a popped collar. Total outlay with a special 10% discount: $85.50 plus tax.

This will complement my Korean war era M-53 field jackets rather nicely. Here is an image off the internet, with the details identical to the one I acquired:


----------



## drpeter

Further thrift finds in recent days:

A Ralph Lauren suit under the Lauren label: This one is of very dark grey (almost black) worsted wool, made in the USA. It has a single breasted jacket with medium lapels, and pleated and cuffed trousers. I may have to take in the length of the trousers by an inch or so. This is my first RL suit, although I have owned odd jackets and trousers made by RL. I paid $3.00 for this suit and a pair of wool trousers.

Several tweed and flannel herringbone trousers, and one beautiful bluish-grey flannel pair. This is something I had been searching for, and it is almost identical to O'Connell's stone blue flannels. There is no maker's label inside, but it does have a small label that says Made in USA, 100% wool, and fabric imported from Italy. It is a medium-weight flannel, not as heavy or thick as some of my other grey flannels. It is flat-front and without cuffs, but I may have cuffs placed on it. It is simply lovely. Cost: $6.00 The other trousers were all $6 to $8 apiece.

Here is the O'Connell's pair for comparison (we had discussed this in another thread some time ago):










Also, a London Fog wool overcoat, US made, with dark brown tweed in a tic weave. Classic single-breasted style with large lapels and collar, and hand warmer pockets. It's close to mint in condition. Cost $ 20.00.


----------



## drpeter

I found an interesting shirt jacket made by Ralph Lauren in the Polo line from thick cotton blanket material in the Navajo/Aztec style. It looks a bit like the pic I found, except that there are geometric patterns (triangles and diamonds) in the coat I picked up. Mine is in pastel colours with some darker ones thrown in. It's very lightly worn. Made in USA, cost me $15. I saw similar coats listed for hundreds of dollars on eBay and other sites!


----------



## drpeter

Latest score from a local thrift shop, formerly St Vinnie's: A lovely black wool topcoat by Botany 500 "Tailored by Daroff" for a local men's shop that has long been defunct. The cloth looks a bit like covert cloth or whipcord because it has faint diagonal twill stripes that show up when the cloth is held against the light. It has the hand of soft thick flannel.

The cut is definitely 1960s, with a small gorge between collar and lapel, and rounded corners at the gorge. There are no darts in the front, the coat has just two flapped pockets on either side, and there are two spaced buttons on each cuff. It will go well with a Trad suit or jacket, and also with a sweater and odd trousers. And it is a perfect fit, no alterations needed. I'm most pleased. The cost was $7.00 plus tax. Here is an exact copy from the net, although mine, a size 40, is much slimmer than this one, which is a size 44!










The cloth of the topcoat I found looks very much like the swatch below, except for the fact that it is, of course, black. The ribbing pattern is exactly like the one on this swatch:


----------



## drpeter

I found some information about Daroff and Sons, who actually manufactured the suits, coats and other garments sold under the Botany 500 brand. The plant was on 23rd and Walnut. Below is the wiki entry for Botany 500.

I have been to Philadelphia, and I have been on Walnut Street, although this was years ago and I do not remember this company. LOL, I do remember having lunch with friends at Bookbinder's where I saw the largest sea of grey flannel suits to ever occupy a dining establishment! In those days, it was a favourite hangout of the flannel-suited cognoscenti. The martinis were out of this world, and the steaks were fabulous. In those days, people did not mind having a couple of drinks before lunch with wine to accompany the meal, and a cognac or three with fresh coffee afterwards. Daroff and Botany have gone their way, but Bookbinder's is still around. Good friends, good food, fine memories.

Wiki entry:

"Botany 500 was a brand name owned by the Botany 500 Group of New York. Their men's suits and sport coats were manufactured in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, by H. Daroff and Sons, who were contracted with Botany Mills of Passaic, New Jersey, to produce products and later bought the firm outright. Their plant was located at 23rd and Walnut Streets during the 1940s and '50s and beyond. Until 1945, it was located in the Pitcairn Building at 1027 Arch Street.

They also produced another line called Worsted-Tex that had the image of the head of a German Shepherd dog on its label. The office, on the first floor of the plant, had a stuffed German shepherd standing guard. The seventh and topmost floor contained the top coat design department and a fabric cutting floor.

Decline

Daroff and Sons and the Botany 500 group went bankrupt in August 1973. An attempt was made to turn the company over to another company, named Cohen and Sons, which was still operating profitably. Because of resistance by the company's employees, Cohen backed out of the deal by the end of September. When Daroff finally closed its doors in December 1973, Cohen and Sons bought the Botany 500 name and assets for $4 million. They planned to keep the labels, marketing, sales, and distribution of Botany as a separate Botany 500 line.

With the garment business taking a downturn during the second half of the decade, the Botany and Cohen and Sons operations ceased production in 1986. The building was sold in 1989 for $1.75 million. Manufacturing under Botany 500 name was then outsourced to foreign companies."


----------



## drpeter

New thrift shop finds:

A pair of medium weight, oxblood/burgundy flannel trousers (rather unusual, but beautiful) made by Asher and labelled Coventry Flannel. Likely made in the sixties, but in beautiful shape. Cost $2.50.

A truly amazing find -- a dark blue 100% Royal Alpaca scarf, with tasselled ends, made in Peru by Kuna. The hand of this gorgeous cloth is just amazing -- thick, rich, soft. At $3.80 plus tax, it is a comprehensive steal. I know the owners and salespeople at this shop and I told them they should charge higher prices for alpaca, and offered more, but they would not accept it. This is the first time I have even seen an alpaca scarf!

I picked up three other woolen scarves from the same shop, all very nice and at the same $3.80 price, one grey herringbone the other two solids in navy blue and grey. But the alpaca scarf was the star item. I'm beginning to develop a scarf collection, I think -- I have about twenty or so currently.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday, I picked up a pair of tan Brooks Brothers wingtips in fine nick from Goodwill, with the leather beginning to develop darkened spots here and there, a nice patina which I like. The brogueing is lovely. They are branded BB and were made in England. I read up a bit on these kinds of shoes, and found that after the Peale & Co brand folded, the BB shoes that were made in England were crafted eiither by Crockett & Jones or by Alfred Sargent.

I also read that the way to tell between these two makers was to look at the heel: If one found a single line of nails, it was C&J, but if one found a double line, it was AS. I'm not sure how accurate this test is. But my pair has a single line of nails, and its construction, especially the shape of the shoe around the vamp and toe, looks identical to a pair of C&J shoes I own. So I'm assuming that these shoes were made by C&J. My cost was $20 plus tax.

I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have on this matter.


----------



## drpeter

Today's score from a consignment shop in town: A _mint_ pair of dark brown suede penny loafers by Allen Edmonds. This model is called McGraw, and it is handcrafted in the US. There isn't a single scratch on the oak bark soles, and the uppers themselves are without scuffs. Total cost $32 plus tax. Perhaps not as cheap as Goodwill shoes, but after all, these are mint! And the original retail price was around $345, based on one site I saw. I also read that this model is not being made now, but I am not sure how accurate that information is. Here is a picture from the web:


----------



## drpeter

A few items from Goodwills in the area today. I was supporting Small Business Saturday, LOL.

A beautiful DB sports jacket by Kuppenheimer, in a medium weight dark brown glen plaid, 100% wool made in the US. There's a wonderful hand to this cloth. It has several unusual features -- very large lapels, lining only on the side panels and not the back except for a small curtain lining at the top, jetted pockets without flaps, and the lapel notch almost horizontal. It is an interesting vintage piece, looking very much like jackets from the 1940s. Here's an image from the Ralph Lauren site. It's appearance is identical to my jacket, although mine has much smaller plaids/checks. I had been searching for a jacket like this for a long time. It goes well with dark blue trousers or grey flannels. Cost: $10 plus tax.










I also acquired a pair of dark tan/British khaki corduroy slacks, flat front and uncuffed, made by Brooks Brothers (346). Very nice material and construction, fits me well, and is made in China with corduroy from France. I will see how this wears and performs in the coming weeks. It is a good item to put to the test, to see if Chinese clothing manufacture has improved since the last time I checked -- which was quite some time ago. $6.00 plus tax.

A couple of tweed sport coats, another pair of grey wool slacks. Not a bad day.


----------



## drpeter

After picking up my DB jacket, I've been reading up on the structure of double-breasted jackets. What a splendid source of information Matt Spaiser's Bondsuits blog has been! Exquisite illustrations and explanations, and wonderful shots of the Bond actors who sported DB jackets, mainly Roger Moore. Thanks heaps, Matt. It's great to have you as a member here at AAAC.

https://www.bondsuits.com/variations-double-breasted-jacket-buttons-wrap-lapels-width/

I've also been thinking about occasions when I could wear my newfound DB jacket. Especially with the pandemic, such occasions are going to be very few. But it feels good to have found this jacket after searching for quite some time.


----------



## Flairball

Not sure if this counts as thrifting, but I found these on Etsy at a very reasonable price. I couldn't let them go.


----------



## drpeter

Rhinos! One of my favourite animals and much abused in this uncaring world of ours. 

Very nice finds, Etsy is a reasonable online version of the thrifting philosophy so you are are to be congratulated.


----------



## drpeter

New purchases today from thrift shops:

A short, sportcoat style brown leather jacket with a belt, vintage, made of goatskin (or kidskin/sheep leather from sheep which have hair and not fur -- it says Cabretta on the inside) and nicely aged and patina'd. It was made in the USA and has a label that says Sklar. It has the stitching on the top part of one of the two lower pockets come undone, so I took it to my cobbler who will fix it and also give me a tin of leather dressing to recondition the coat a bit and make it look cleaned up. Cost: $8.00

A gorgeous midnight blue, 100% wool London Fog overcoat, DB with buttons in a 6 x 2 stance. It is calf length and has two handwarmer pockets, but no other pockets except two inside ones. The coat is in mint condition, it hardly looks worn. The lapels are medium width and peaked. It looks like a polo coat, but there is no belt in the back. Cost $18.00. It looks very much like this image off the web:










And finally, a Browning goose-down jacket with a fur collar, plump and warm, cost $28.00. It looks identical to this:










Not bad at all.


----------



## ran23

Got my first pair of Sebago brown Loafers. handsewn? Not a bad walker, not up to nicer Dress Casual wear. 9.5 E feels a bit large on me. whiskey brown I think.


----------



## drpeter

Good show! I take it these were thrifted. I found a pair of Sebago Docksides this summer, a whiskey brown colour as well, classic boat shoe construction, very comfortable. Are the ones you bought constructed like a penny loafer? If it feels a bit large, you could try thick cotton or wool socks.

I suppose I can now enter the argument about which is better, Sperry Topsiders or Sebago Docksides, LOL. Not that I care.


----------



## ran23

Penny Loafer type. I wonder if my red mahogany polish is a better choice for these?


----------



## drpeter

Hard to say without seeing the shoes, or an image of the shoes. Or the polish, for that matter, LOL. If your pair is anything like my Sebagos, I would probably stick to a light-to-medium tan polish. You could try a bit of the red mahogany on a little area and see what it looks like.

Kelly's cream polish is a reasonably priced choice and I have their tan -- you could go up from there for more expensive brands like Saphir. You can also try wax polishes, like Kiwi, although I am not sure if they have a tan polish.


----------



## drpeter

Found today at Goodwill: A very nice pair of casual loafers, the Holton, by Allen-Edmonds, These are two-tone, with black scotch grain leather mostly and the strap with the slot, the heel counter and trim in smooth brown calf. Lightly worn, extremely comfortable, and a perfect fit at 9.5D. Cost $20 plus tax. Here's an image from the net:


----------



## ran23

I have a pair just like that by E.T. Wright since 1876, made in Italy. full rubber sole, good walking shoes.


----------



## drpeter

Did you mean 1976, perhaps? Or are you referring to the establishment date of the ET Wright company?


----------



## ran23

The company, that was all inside the shoe, consignment store purchase. Not that I am big on Italian, about the same time I grabbed some Giogio Brutini black Chelsea boots.


----------



## drpeter

FYI, Giorgio Brutini is actually not a real Italian shoemaker. They are a licensed brand name assigned to a line of shoes by an American company, Harbor Footwear Ltd -- as far as I could find out. The practice of using such made-up (or sometimes bought after a company goes under) brand names is fairly common. I found a pair of Brutini basketweave loafers this summer at a thrift shop for a few bucks. I liked the looks of the shoes, and picked them up since I've never owned basketweaves and wanted to try them. They were comfortable, but nothing fantastic.

Thrifting is a fine and inexpensive way to test things out, or try something new. If you don't like the item you can donate it, and you're only out a few dollars.


----------



## ran23

Oh how I miss my consignment store that closed. After losing tons of weight in my 60's, I picked up brands there I never tried before. Brooks, Thyritt, Nordstrum , Allen Edmond's, Brooks and Talbot ties. fun times.


----------



## drpeter

I hope there is at least a Goodwill near you. I am lucky -- we have two consignment shops, not just one, in this small town!


----------



## stewartu

Can anyone help me date this LL Bean sweater that i just thrifted?


----------



## drpeter

Today's scores:

A pair of Allen Edmonds Park Avenue balmorals in a reddish burgundy, just a tiny bit loose on my feet, but easily corrected with slightly thicker wool socks. They are such elegant shoes, and in fine condition. They look like they are from an earlier time, in the 2000s, perhaps. Cost $11.00 plus tax.

A pair of USA-made suede Sebago Docksides, light tan in color, with brown leather trim at the top edges. Cost $6.00 plus tax.

Plus first editions, DVDs, a nice leather belt. The search continues for Sperry Topsiders, USA-made. A nice day.


----------



## peterc

Polo RL suede wingtips, made by C&J. Unworn. Long numbering sequence inside shoes beginning with MTO. $140.00. Double leather sole. Beyond gorgeous.


----------



## drpeter

Good show! I have C&J shoes and they are very elegant, with the trademark waisted look. Plus MTO as well. $140 is a steal for that brand of shoe!

LOL, could it be that those with the name peter somewhere in their AAAC monikers have a good share of luck?


----------



## peterc

I think so! Plus, I think that living in Wisconsin, you are far more likely to fall upon a warehouse find of suits, etc. from around 1962. I dream of that....


----------



## drpeter

The Goodwills in central Wisconsin and other thrift shops have provided something close to a warehouse full of sport coats, suits, shoes, etc., and many of these are from the late fifties and early sixties. And the prices -- absolute bargains!

Several postings earlier, I did mention one of my best finds ever. A mid-grey, medium weight, all wool herringbone sack suit that ticks all the Trad boxes. It was in mint condition for $2.50. The trick is to go almost daily (it takes only fifteen minutes or so at a shop). Patience is important, it may take some time.

Two recent finds from Goodwill:

A pair of tan suede laceups with some creasing, made in USA by GH Bass. A bit of cleanup with a brush and a Magic Eraser for dirt and spots (works nicely), and they look very nice. I've put them in shoe trees to help smooth out some of the creases. Cost: $6 plus tax.

A pair of Sperry Top-siders, not US-made but Indonesian-made. I decided to try these out especially since I have been reading good things in shoe blogs about the high quality of Indonesian-made shoes. They look brand new, almost no wear on the sole, or any scuffs or creasing on the leather. The stitching, construction and finish all look solid to me. Cost $10 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

Three interesting finds from local thrifts:

A genuine British Maitland overcoat. Not that they are rare, but for the price I paid, not easily found, I'll bet. Camel-coloured, Made in England from a luxurious blend of 60% cashmere and 40% pure wool. Very nice condition, no damage anywhere.Two pockets on either side, single-breasted, medium size lapels, three buttons in front, mid-calf in length. This one looks like it was made to my measurements, LOL. I believe Maitland and Crombie in Scotland are both major makers of these kinds of overcoats. And now for the price: $15 plus tax.

A chestnut/gold herringbone tweed sports jacket, nicely cut, made from Peruvian Alpaca (there is a small amount of lambswool blended in with the alpaca). It's by Foreman and Clark, never heard of them. Brand new with tags. A rich colour which is perfect with grey flannels. Cost $10 plus tax. I don't think I have an alpaca sportcoat in my collection, so this is a first. It feels very comfortable.

Lastly, A Slovakian army field jacket, cotton with a thick lining which is a wool blend. Epaulet and collar buttons are pewter, the other buttons are plastic. The olive green jacket looks very new, but the lining looks a little beat up and is pilling, very strange. I think it was not exactly cheap at St Vinnie's, but I am a sucker for military field jackets. I'll probably salt away the lining somewhere and just wear it as a spring/fall coat. Cost $25 plus tax.

Late Edit: Foreman and Clark was a department store in downtown Los Angeles, for most of the 20th century. It was housed in a beautiful building, with Art Deco and Gothic elements used in its design. They went out of business in 1999.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreman_&_Clark_Building


----------



## drpeter

From time to time, I have thought about buying a pair of trousers in the fabric and colour of US Army Officers' Pinks. There is a website where you can buy a replica for $150. The trousers tend to be beige with enough red in them to give it a very light pink tint. (I think "Pinks and Greens"are coming back into general issue in the US Army now).

Well, today I found a pair of trousers at Goodwill made by Bill Blass that looks to my eyes to be a close match in colour, and, I think, material. It is 100% wool but slightly heavier than medium weight (12-14 oz, perhaps). The surface and hand is smooth, and its drape reminds me of wool gabardine. It fits me well, except for length. It is not flat front, but pleated, unfortunately. I really like the colour, the pink beige comes through nicely especially when it is outdoors or indoors in fluorescent light. Cost $6 plus tax.

Here is an example of a WWII vintage pair of pinks (these are actually gabardine):


----------



## drpeter

Today's find: A brand spanking new pair of black Allen Edmonds Cavanaugh loafers, zero wear on the leather soles! The uppers look pretty pristine, and it is made in the US. The one problem is that it is a little loose in the heel area, but a good fit elsewhere.

I read somewhere that as the newness wears off with use, the shoe's soles will flex a bit more and not be so stiff, and this will help with the heels. For the initial wearings, I am planning to use thick wool socks (good in winter), and if that does not work, I will use heel inserts of some kind to help prevent slippage. This is a medium-priced shoe in the AE collection, around $295 full price. My cost at Goodwill Edmonds, LOL, was a neat $15 plus tax.

This is the second pair of brand new AEs I have picked up in thrift shops in the last three weeks or so. The other was a dark brown pair of suede loafers.

Incidentally, I much prefer the older AR logo (upper-case A and E, and the other letters in lower-case, sometimes the Edmonds beneath the Allen and slightly to the right) to the newer one (all caps, in a single line, and Port Washington beneath in smaller caps, with a stencilled look to it). The Cavanaughs I purchased today have the older AR logo.

Here's the older style (there are some variations) followed by the newer one. Imprinted in gold on the insole, the newer one looks a bit more sloppy, IMHO, than the older one, which was imprinted in black, usually.


----------



## drpeter

New thrift pickup: A very nice, new dark grey overcoat, Hart, Schaffner and Marx, US-made, 100% wool, three buttons, two pockets in front at the hip level, medium lapels, cut in a slightly waisted, trim silhouette. Perfect fit. The cloth is probably around 22 oz, which is pretty decent for the cold weather in these northern Wisconsin climes. There's hardly any wear, the wool still has the new feel to it, and the stitching in the pockets have not been removed. An excellent find for $15 plus tax at Goodwill.

I did not have a solid grey overcoat until today. I have had a grey herringbone overcoat for many years, but it is different in color and cut from this one. There's only one problem with overcoats -- they take up a _lot_ of space in a closet!


----------



## drpeter

Two items bought recently at thrift shops:

The first is a pair of mid-1960s Allen Edmonds MacNeils, longwings in tan pebble-grained leather, with the label Ostundo Cushioned Heel on the insole. Lovely brogueing. The logo for AE on the insole also looks quite different from later ones, as does the way the name MacNeil is printed, so these are the features that make me suspect these shoes are from the sixties. If I am right, they are probably the oldest pair of AEs I own now.

These shoes have seen some aging, but judging by the soles and heels, they have not seen heavy wear (unless the shoes were recrafted at some time). What sold me on this pair was the lovely patina on the leather. The tan leather has darkened with time on certain parts of the shoes, and I absolutely love this kind of patination! I cleaned them and used some leather conditioner on them, then put wax polish on them (first brown then tan, a small experiment to get a kind of mixed effect). A sound brushing, followed by buffing made the shoes emit a dull glow (if that is the right phrase). My treatment brought out the patina very nicely and I am most pleased. Total cost $15 plus tax.

The other item is a three-button 100% silk sport coat from Bill Paul Ltd, with a label that says it is by Ibiza. I think Bill Paul Ltd is a men's shop in Neenah, Wisconsin. No information on country of manufacture, but the styling looks almost definitely Italian. (From the web, I've found that at least some of Ibiza's sport coats and suits are made in Italy). The cloth, which looks to me like tussore/tussah silk, has a soft hand and a lovely color scheme, a sort of green and honey/gold, but with sky blue and dusty red windowpanes. (Tussah silk is not as fine as mulberry silk, which is the higher quality material). The effect is eye-catching, especially in sunlight. It is lightweight, so it's suitable for wear from late spring to early fall. The moderate lapels and collar have pick-stitching and there are the standard pockets, and side vents in the English style.

The jacket was almost totally crumpled with wrinkles everywhere when I found it -- as though someone had scrunched it into a ball and put it into a very small bag! At home, I used my clothes steamer on it, and was amazed at how beautifully the steam worked on this jacket -- it looked as though it had been professionally pressed, and while I can press a jacket, I am by no means a professional quality presser. So this was a pleasant surprise. The jacket's colours look more muted indoors, especially at night, but I know they will pop when worn outdoors in natural light. My outlay: $10 plus tax.

All right, now I am ready for a beautifully cut, well-fitting Black Watch double-breasted jacket. Therefore, I'm calling Groucho Marx -- maybe the Sanity Clause will help, LOL, although I know there ain't no san'ty clause.


----------



## drpeter

More scores:

A couple of tweed jackets (brown, cream and gray) one with a herringbone pattern, the other with a tic weave, $10 apiece.

A very nice US made Pendleton shirt jacket, muted brown and black plaid pattern, with three leather buttons in front, patch pockets (one at the chest and two at the hips) and sleeves like those on shirts, with leather buttons on the sleeves! $10.


----------



## Steve Smith

drpeter said:


> It's confession time. I do have a deep dark secret -- a small collection of military uniform jackets, mostly to appreciate rather than wear myself. I am a little reluctant to wear them with the same care-free attitude with which most peope wear an M-65 or other field jackets, since I am not in any of the service branches.


I respect your seeing the military items as something to collect but not wear. Civilians wearing military items can be quite dirtballish, especially when we are talking about dress uniform items. Seeing someone wearing one piece of a USMC dress blues uniform offends my sensibilities, not in a 'stolen valor' sort of way. More of a 'look at that goofball' vein. Nobody who ever rated wearing that uniform would wear just part of it unless they were just burned out and pissed off at the world.

Here are the 'rules' as I see them. Feel free to disregard:

1. Don't wear any dress or service uniform item, period, unless as a complete uniform and as one which you wore in service.

2. Generic uniform items are OK to wear, although the only item which immediately comes to mind would be khaki trousers. Those green wool USMC trousers may look generic to you but they are a distinctly uniform item to me. Same with those shitty black leather issue bluchers. Their proportion is horrible anyway. Just don't.

3. Certain special issue gear is generally OK to wear. I have a few extreme cold weather items which I would wear as needed if I lived in a colder climate. A general observation is that this kind of gear would not have had any rank insignia on it when used.

4. Flight jackets...OK but don't apply anything whatsoever to them that you didn't rate in service. Those jackets with the random aviation patches are just goofy to any real life aviator.

I still have some of my USMC uniforms but the only items which I ever wear are the flight jackets, the G-1 and the green CW-45 jackets. I wear these with the leather name tag with naval aviator wings and any other (squadron, etc) patches attached. Even this might be seen as overkill by some. But like I mentioned, these are 'rules' not rules.


----------



## drpeter

Thanks for your kind words. Just about the only thing I wear with any degree of regularity are the olive drab US Army field jackets, the various M series jackets from different periods. I do so because those jackets, devoid of patches, insignia and name, have been widely worn by civilians for a long time. And those military or ex-military men I have checked with have been uniformly fine with this practice, perhaps because it has been widespread over the decades. 

I do have a beautiful US Navy issue pea coat that I wear very occasionally in winter. It is devoid of any patches or other add-ons, but it does have the brass buttons with the US Navy insignia on them. I consider this a minor infraction, and again, those with whom I have checked have been fine with my wearing this coat. I have a couple of recently acquired vintage military overcoats, and I will probably try them out at some point this winter -- but again, I doubt if I will use them on a regular basis.


----------



## Steve Smith

drpeter said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Just about the only thing I wear with any degree of regularity are the olive drab US Army field jackets, the various M series jackets from different periods. I do so because those jackets, devoid of patches, insignia and name, have been widely worn by civilians for a long time. And those military or ex-military men I have checked with have been uniformly fine with this practice, perhaps because it has been widespread over the decades.
> 
> I do have a beautiful US Navy issue pea coat that I wear very occasionally in winter. It is devoid of any patches or other add-ons, but it does have the brass buttons with the US Navy insignia on them. I consider this a minor infraction, and again, those with whom I have checked have been fine with my wearing this coat. I have a couple of recently acquired vintage military overcoats, and I will probably try them out at some point this winter -- but again, I doubt if I will use them on a regular basis.


Yes, I think that a USN pea coat or a military field jacket both fall into that generic area, like khaki trousers. If your coat is a long overcoat with brass buttons it is an officer's (and Chief Petty Officer's) bridge coat and not a pea coat, unless USN uniforms have changed since the late '70s / early '80s. Is it a long jacket? The bridge coat is a very nice piece of gear.


----------



## drpeter

The USN peacoat I have is not the officer's or CPO's bridge coat, it is the shorter version (would that be an ensign's coat, perhaps?). I do keep an eye out for a bridge coat.

One rule of thumb we civvies could follow in the past, when there were plenty of Army/Navy/Air Force surplus stores (Marines too?), was to trust in their judgment that, if they sold civilians a piece of kit, then it was OK for civilians to wear it. Not sure if that stands up to inspection and scrutiny, but I have thought of that as a rough guide. In general, though, I have followed what you suggested, and collected dress uniforms purely for admiration.

I wish I had kept my uniforms and other bits of kit from my National Service days in India, although I would hardly be able to fit into those since I was in my late teens or early twenties then. I've mentioned this before: In my old country, India, I was in a paramilitary outfit called the NCC, and we had Gurkha instructors who were tough, fearless and very decent to us cadets. The NCC was an outgrowth of the old British Officer's Training Unit or OTU, designed to produce an Indian officer corps by the time independence was granted.

So I have collected Gurkha insignia and also a Gurkha knife (a _kukri_). Regiments have a storied history in the Indian Army, the oldest being raised in 1768. They have a lot of traditions and lore. I have thought of converting a Gurkha cap badge with the crossed _kukris_ and the regimental number into a lapel pin, but it is not easy to do. I also have Gurkha trousers which they used in campaigns, but this is not an original, it was made by Bill's Khakis! Still, it is a memento of sorts. I also have an attachment to khakis because of its origins in India. There is a whole line of luggage and leather goods in this country called Ghurka ( a mis-spelling or variant of the term, funnily enough). I think I have a garment bag made by them somewhere, LOL.

I respect and admire the militaries of most of the countries in the world, especially those that are still functioning democracies. In our own USA, I think it is the one institution that still has the trust of a majority of our citizens. The military have been steadfast and loyal to the Constitution and to the country in all times. That is not something easily achieved.


----------



## Steve Smith

Strangely enough, I own the only pair of Bill's Khakis Gurhka shorts that I have ever seen, a great thrifting find. And I confess to having spelled the word in the incorrect way that you noted. One of the buckles broke in the dryer and I am debating trying to source a similar buckle and have it sewn in. The shorts are slightly large on me now. My impression from movies that these shorts are typically sized baggy. Is that correct?


----------



## drpeter

To answer your question, yes, they are supposed to be baggy, so that comfort is ensured in hot environments like the Westerm Desert or the jungles of Burma during WWII. The buckles will enable you to tighten the waist if you lose weight, which is typical during prolonged campaigns. I hope you can find one, perhaps on eBay.

I grew up in Malaya in the fifties when there was an ongoing shadow war, and British Gurkhas and the Argyll and Sutherland regiment were involved in hunting down Communist guerillas in the dense Malayan jungle. It was exhausting and time-consuming work. They could travel at most 500 yards in a day, hacking at the undergrowth with _parangs_, a kind of machete. They used trousers with adjustable buckles in the waist because bare legs meant leeches!

Don't worry about the spelling very much -- the customary spelling is Gurkha, and that is because the /kha/ syllable is aspirated, it comes out as a plosive sound, linguistically speaking. This way of sounding the letter k is not there in English, in fact the doubling of the letter (kk) to stress it is also very unusual in Engliish, while common in Dutch.

The way you just spelled it may have been a typo, LOL, because you reversed the letters k and h! It is not too critical because, after all, these are all Romanizations of a word in another language, Nepali. I speak two Indian languages (Malayalam and Hindi/Urdu) well, and one (Tamil) poorly, and I also have a passable knowledge of French and Spanish. This comes from a wandering life, LOL.

I love languages and seem to find it easy to pick up a working knowledge of another language, with the exception of Dutch. Although I lived in Holland for a few months as a visiting scientist, I never could learn the language except for a few words and phrases, badly pronounced. Everyone spoke very good English too, so it was hard to have conversations in Dutch. Ah well.


----------



## drpeter

Here's a statue at the Brigade of Gurkhas memorial in London on Horse Guards Avenue. The unique hat worn at a tilt is recognized everywhere there are military forces:










And here they are in full ceremonial gear, during the Republic Day of India ceremonial parade on Jan 26th of each year. I'll always be very proud of them, not just for their bravery and skills, but also for their decency and compassion. A great people, the Gurkhas -- and they are not Indian, they are Nepali Hindus.


----------



## drpeter

A while ago I had picked up a beautiful pair of Bostonian Luxe longwings in burgundy calfskin from a thrift shop. They have leather soles and rubber heels, and they are fully leather-lined inside. They were lightly worn, and today I gave them a good cleaning and polishing which had them looking quite smart. There is a simple cloth label inside that says Bostonian and at the end of it there is another cloth tag that says Luxe. No other model name is provided.

These shoes are made in India, and I know that India is a mixed bag when it comes to clothes and shoes. Sometimes they are well-made, at other times they aren't. However, these shoes looked solidly made, high quality calfskin and stitching, beautiful brogueing, solid Goodyear-welted soles, and an overall look that clearly said well-made. And it's my old country, LOL. So I decided to buy them; after all, my cost was just $15, not a huge investment. I tried them on and they feel very comfortable. This spring, I will try them outdoors, and see how well they perform.

I have a couple of older, very nice pairs of Bostonians from the seventies, when they were still making all their shoes in the US. After a period of outsourcing, in 2018, they brought back their manufacturing to the US, although they have continued to make a less expensive line of shoes in India.

Here's a pair of Bostonians from the web that look exactly like mine:


----------



## drpeter

New thrifting finds:

A lovely mottled wool flannel sports jacket by Land's End. It resembles a mottled Harris tweed, with mostly light and dark browns and blacks, plus a bit of blue and dark red here and there. Club style with patch pockets at the hips, a patch breast pocket, and no vents. Nice drape, and a good fit for me. Outlay: $10 plus tax

An almost brand new pair of black Allen Edmonds Wilberts. These are comfortable US-made walking shoes with a clean, unscratched split-toe leather upper and good Vibram rubber soles, and with no wear I could detect on the treads. At St Vinnie's, they had marked it at $45, but I got it for $35 since I had a cumulative purchase discount (stamped card from previous purchases) of $10. For a pair that costs $350 retail, this was exactly a tenth of the price. I am pleased with this addition to my now-extensive AE collection. It will be fun to polish it and make it look nice.

Lastly, a pleasant surprise. Since my type 2 diabetes diagnosis back in 2016, I had cut sugar and carbs seriously and halved my food intake. I don't check my weight and I don't pay close attention to what I eat since I have made it a habit to avoid sugar and too many carbs almost automatically now. Well, apparently the weight loss continues. Today, I bought a pair of RL Polo trousers at a thrift shop that I thought was marked 34, and that fit me with just a touch of tightness. I liked the light blue corduroy material (nice for spring) so I bought it thinking my tailor could take out the waist by half an inch or so.

When I went home, I found to my surprise that the tag inside said 32! I double checked and measured it, and the waist was 32.25". The last time I had trousers with a 32" waist was 35-37 years ago! I know that we shrink a bit as we grow older -- I have lost an inch in height -- but I did not think my waist size would also drop, LOL.. It is a nice surprise.


----------



## ran23

I got the Brooks Bros Country Cub Cable Knit Vest Sweaters, cotton in Navy and White. Nice combo for outfits. $25.00 and in great shape.


----------



## drpeter

Good show! I take it you got these thrifting -- that's a nice price for those sweaters. And I agree, my cotton cable knit sweater in navy is almost as versatile as my navy blazer -- a more casual stand-in for the jacket, and one that goes with most of my trousers (usually khakis) and shirts (usually OCBD or broadcloth). 

I don't have white sweaters but I do have a lovely cream Irish fisherman's sweater, cable knit in the Aran style. Indoors, though, it gets a tad too warm, so I usually wear it if I have to spend some time outdoors.

I also have a bunch of sweaters, lambswool and cotton, in subdued colors like navy and maroon, which go well with a shirt and tie, and grey flannels or khakis.


----------



## Flairball

I've recently made a couple nice eBay thrift purchases. A pair of Trafalgar braces, and a Harrod's cravat. I've yet to wear the cravat, but the braces are performing their intended function as I type this.


----------



## Flairball

Got another for you all. This arrived, today. eBay thrift hat. I wasn't expecting much, but damn, this is a nice hat.


----------



## drpeter

Today's thrift shop score: A very nice British-made polo coat in the WWII US Army Pink colour (but it's a civvy coat), 100% wool, with a double breasted front, four pairs of buttons, and medium lapels. Two flapped pockets at the hips, epaulettes with no buttons, and sleeve latches, each with a single button on top. This coat is fully lined in beige satin and also has a belt in the back with two buttons for decoration. It seems to be a pretty standard, timeless design. It is calf length for me, and a perfect fit throughout.The cloth is medium heavy, probably 22 oz, and it should be nice and toasty in the chill of a Wisconsin winter (as in right now). I steamed a few wrinkles out of the coat and it looks splendid.

The coat is in beautiful condition, except for one problem. It has a handful of very tiny spots where the flannel fabric has been abraded and a net-like backing shows. These are mostly on the back and one or two on the back of the sleeves. You have to look closely to find these abrasion spots. It may be possible to scrape off flannel material from elsewhere on the coat and mend the spots using a felting pad and needle, but I am thinking of leaving them alone. They are hardly noticeable, and I can regard them as the patina of this jacket. I _love_ the colour, not easy to find in a polo coat, so there was no way I was going to pass this one up. Total outlay was $25, a felonious steal for this garment in the rare Pink overcoating cloth, in this general condition.

This coat seems to be from the sixties and has the name of a now long-defunct Appleton, Wisconsin shop, *W A Close* on College Avenue, a street I know fairly well. I found some information about this shop and some images. Below is the Victorian building which housed the shop. It does look familiar, but the next time I am in Appleton (an hour from where I live) I will try to find it or at least find the location if the building has been demolished.

Half the pleasure in thrifting is in finding these rare items and then researching them. In the process, I found a website with almost forty photos of downtown Appleton in the 1960s and sent the link to several of my pals and colleagues who grew up here in that time. In case you are interested, here is the link, from the _Appleton Post-Crescent_ newspaper:

https://www.postcrescent.com/pictur...back-downtown-appleton-in-the-1960s/24096823/


----------



## drpeter

Two thrift-shop shoe finds:

First, a pair of Allen Edmonds McTavish wings, made of black waxy leather, very stout and quite comfortable, and barely worn. The soles are thick with a deep tread in the Vibram-style.The waxy leather means I will go for a simple leather-lotion treatment and brushing to bring out what one might call a "quiet" shine, LOL. I wish they had been a shade of brown rather than black, since they would have then been more versatile. But these are good enough as walking shoes, especially with khakis/flannels and a bright pair of argyle socks to create contrast. Cost: $32.00.

Second, a pair of cognac, calf leather Cole-Haan single monk straps with cap toes, likely from the early 1980s since they are US-made (C-H shifted production to India in the late 1990s, if I recall correctly). Based on my research, these appear to be unusual because they are _single_ strap shoes with cap toes. I found no examples of them on an initial search. The C-Hs with cap toes I saw were all double strap monks.

They look exquisite (especially the colour), which is saying a lot for the C-H brand! They fit a little loose initially, but once I tightened the straps (isn't that what straps are for?) and wore a medium thick pair of socks. the shoes fit nicely. I'll have to see how well these hold up, but having read good things about the C-H line in their earlier days, I am happy that I picked them up. They are definitely not near top-quality brands, but like the second-tier ones, they can be very serviceable. And the price I paid is most conducive to experimentation. Cost: $10.00.


----------



## drpeter

Today's thrifting find: A beautiful Oxford grey, heavy flannel (22-25 oz?), single-breasted overcoat from Bill Paul Ltd., a men's shop in Neenah, Wisconsin. The label simply says "Bill Paul Ltd, Outfitters to Men, Neenah Wisconsin". There is a locker loop inside the collar which says that the garment is made in USA of 100% pure wool.

The collar and lapels are medium, there are darts in the front, and two outside pockets with flaps, and one inside breast pocket on the right. The sleeves have three black buttons and the front closure is with three buttons as well. There is a single, deep vent in the back and there is full lining in black satin.The coat is simple and elegant, and in immaculate condition.

The few wrinkles it had came out with a steaming, once I brought it home. It's also a perfect fit. It looks almost custom-made, perhaps it is semi-custom. The shaping of the torso and waist seems more marked than in an OTR coat. The lack of the usual tags inside the coat about cleaning directions, etc. also suggests some sort of semi-custom tailoring, but I may be wrong. I'm very pleased with this piece, especially because of the pleasure of discovery. And I don't think I have an overcoat in this particular combination of material and colour. Total outlay: an astonishing $10 plus tax.

A couple of weeks ago, I had mentioned in this thread that I had found another item from this shop, a lovely, bright tussore silk summer weight jacket, of Italian make. There is a Bill Paul's still running in Neenah, with men's and women's items. The pieces I picked up, however, seem to be older, perhaps from the eighties.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Today's thrifting find: A beautiful Oxford grey, heavy flannel (22-25 oz?), single-breasted overcoat from Bill Paul Ltd., a men's shop in Neenah Wisconsin. The label simply says "Bill Paul Ltd, Outfitters to Men, Neenah Wisconsin". There is a locker loop inside the collar which says that the garment is made in USA of 100% pure wool.
> 
> The collar and lapels are medium, there are darts in the front, and two outside pockets with flaps, and one inside breast pocket on the right. The sleeves have three black buttons and the front closure is with three buttons as well. There is a single, deep vent in the back and there is full lining in black satin.The coat is simple and elegant, and in immaculate condition.
> 
> The few wrinkles it had came out with a steaming, once I brought it home. It's also a perfect fit. It looks almost custom-made, perhaps it is semi-custom. The shaping of the torso and waist seems more marked than in an OTR coat. The lack of the usual tags inside the coat about cleaning directions, etc. also suggests some sort of semi-custom tailoring, but I may be wrong. I'm very pleased with this piece, especially because of the pleasure of discovery. And I don't think I have an overcoat in this particular combination of material and colour. Total outlay: an astonishing $10 plus tax.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I had mentioned in this thread that I had found another item from this shop, a lovely, bright tussore silk summer weight jacket, of Italian make. There is a Bill Paul's still running in Neenah, with men's and women's items. The pieces I picked up, however, seem to be older, perhaps from the eighties.


Wonderful find. If at all possible, I'd love to see a pic or two of that outstanding Bill Paul Ltd. coat. I'm assuming it has set-in not raglan sleeves? It sounds like an incredible find.


----------



## drpeter

Thank you. It does have set-in sleeves, and they fit my shoulders just right, when I have a sweater or sportcoat on. I will do my best to take a picture in the next day or two and post it.


----------



## drpeter

Here are the pics, Faders. You have no bloody idea what effort it took! 

All three cameras I possess had dead batteries, two of them I found replacements for, fortunately (one Lithium, the other AAs) and the third one was luckily rechargeable and the camera came with a charger! I also broke a spring plate at the bottom of the AA battery slot, trying to clean the old battery's corrosion off that spring plate, so I had to insert it in place with stamp tongs. Amazingly, a little vinegar on a Q-tip helped get rid of the corrosion. Anyway, here are the pics (which I had to resize to fit in here). You can tell I am no wunderkind when it comes to photography, LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Here are the pics, Faders. You have no bloody idea what effort it took!
> 
> All three cameras I possess had dead batteries, two of them I found replacements for, fortunately (one Lithium, the other AAs) and the third one was luckily rechargeable and the camera came with a charger! I also broke a spring plate at the bottom of the AA battery slot, trying to clean the old battery's corrosion off that spring plate, so I had to insert it in place with stamp tongs. Amazingly, a little vinegar on a Q-tip helped get rid of the corrosion. Anyway, here are the pics (which I had to resize to fit in here). You can tell I am no wunderkind when it comes to photography, LOL.


Thank you very much, I had no idea that I'd put you through all that - I'm sorry.

That said, it is a beautiful coat. Light grey flannel is not that common in an overcoat but it looks incredible - very Apparel Arts 1930s. It has an elegantly simplicity to it that I really like.

Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## drpeter

Actually, although I am complaining, I really shouldn't -- you did me a favour by having me check out my neglected cameras. It has also motivated me to learn how to take and send pictures using my recently acquired smartphone (usually only for emergencies). This may be easier than getting out my camera. I think I know how to take a picture, but I need to figure out how to email it to my main computer. I'll have to talk to one of the associates at the Cellcom company here, they have been very helpful.

I like it too, and it does have the Apparel Arts look about it. In real life, it looks far better than in the photographs!


----------



## drpeter

New acquisitions today:

A mid-grey flannel suit, broken herringbone in faint stripes, soft, rich and 100% wool. The jacket is pretty standard with medium lapels and flapped lower pockets. The trousers have buttons for braces and belt loops, double reverse pleats and plain bottoms. Very nice, and a perfect fit for me. Cost: $15 plus tax.

A lovely pair of Florsheim Imperial Quality Kenmoor PTBs in pebble grain cognac leather, Model Number 93603. I have read that these are fairly rare, and this is the first time I have seen them while thrifting. The iconic V-cleat on the heel, plus all the nails indicate that these shoes have the original heel and sole. Slightly larger in size for me, but a thick pair of socks makes the fit quite nice. Cost $10 plus tax

A beautiful pair of burgundy Allen Edmonds Saratogas, a fine example of the classic tassel loafer, in soft, buttery calfskin. Saratogas went out of production quite some time ago, so these are a nice find. They have clearly seen some use, but the leather is in good shape and I plan to clean, condition and polish them, then place them with shoe trees to get some of the creases out. Cost: $10 plus tax.

A few ties, and jackets, but nothing of great significance.

Late Edit: I spent some time researching the availability and prices of the Florsheim PTBs I mentioned above. I also forgot to add prices for the PTBs and the Saratogas, which I have done now. The Florsheims (93603) are indeed not very common and the ones on eBay are priced fairly high, in the $180-$300 range for used shoes in a condition that is nowhere near as good as the pair I found. So I think I really lucked out with the $10 price I paid!


----------



## drpeter

Recent thrift shop finds:

Two jackets: One, a sportcoat in a dark tan camelhair, and the other, a blazer, in a burgundy hopsack. $15 and $10.

A lovely 100% wool Pendleton field coat, dark brown herringbone, thick and warm with bellows pockets at the hip and hand warmer pockets on either side. Solid construction. $20.

And lastly, an olive green army field jacket in 100% thick cotton drill, with removable fleece lining and detachable hood from Slovakia. Multiple pockets in front and buttons galore. The fleece lining has a separate section that attaches to the coat and overlays the collar. Very well made, and comfortable, perfect for the Wisconsin tundra. Cost: $8. Here are pictures of the exact jacket from the web:


----------



## drpeter

An odd item I picked up thrifting yesterday: A pair of nice-looking shoes, hardly worn, made of waxy black leather with some fine brogueing on them. The look is more European and delicate, and they are completely lined inside with soft tan leather. They have ubber heels and the front of the outsole is also rubber. It is very comfortable and fits me nicely.

Here is the odd part: These shoes have a cloth label on each insole witha Brioni logo which is obviously not the standard Brioni logo. Underneath the logo it says AB Group of Professionals, with a website on the internet added. So it is clearly a knockoff. At $8, but it was worth a try to see how well the shoes would hold up, so I picked them up. A bit of searching turned up several references to an outfit called Brioni at Bangkok, which is a tailoring establishment in that city.

I found an exact example of the label on the web, although it is on a shirt, and not on shoes:










Is it legal to use a famous company's name in this fashion? Why hasn't the real Brioni company taken any action against these tailors? They seem to be still in business.


----------



## Flairball

Minor thrift brag. I'm not much of a watch guy, but I came across this for a great price on eBay. I like the look, and think it fits with my style, so I jumped on it. There is another offered with a blue face, and a black band, which I may buy, just so I can coordinate a bit better, if I feel the need.


----------



## drpeter

Very nice. Yes, I think you should go for the other one too!


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Minor thrift brag. I'm not much of a watch guy, but I came across this for a great price on eBay. I like the look, and think it fits with my style, so I jumped on it. There is another offered with a blue face, and a black band, which I may buy, just so I can coordinate a bit better, if I feel the need.
> View attachment 54068


Just as with shoes and boots, a man can never have too many watches! Make that second watch with the navy face yours, max-haste.


----------



## heyberto

I had some time to kill this morning between meetings so I ducked into a Goodwill and found this Brooks Brothers sports coat. It was marked $15 but because of the slight rip just under the label I got it for $11. Besides the slight tear it seems very well kept. The tags (see attached photo) were in the breast pocket. I was very pleased to find this.

I also came across a couple ties from Lands End and one made in Scotland from Stewart Prince Charles Edward that I could not pass up.


http://imgur.com/a/6EGUYUS


----------



## Tweedlover

heyberto said:


> I had some time to kill this morning between meetings so I ducked into a Goodwill and found this Brooks Brothers sports coat. It was marked $15 but because of the slight rip just under the label I got it for $11. Besides the slight tear it seems very well kept. The tags (see attached photo) were in the breast pocket. I was very pleased to find this.
> 
> I also came across a couple ties from Lands End and one made in Scotland from Stewart Prince Charles Edward that I could not pass up.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6EGUYUS


Good for you. Out of financial necessity started thrifting years ago and owe much of my professional and other wardrobe to it. Thrifting also enabled me to indulge in my desire to obtain vintage clothes given my desire for traditional styles.One of the suits I wore to work was a nice navy glen plaid BB obtained second-hand.


----------



## drpeter

Today, in the Community Thrift Shop here in town, I found _three_ pairs of jeans in very fine condition which fit me perfectly and comfortably.

A pair of Levis 550 made in the US, relaxed fit with tapered legs, 100% cotton; a second pair of Levis 540 Signature, very similar to the first in fit and style, but made in Mexico; and finally a pair of Wrangler Hero Industrial Wear carpenter's jeans, made in the US with blue denim (this is the style where there is a hammer loop mid-thigh on one leg, and a small pocket mid-thigh on the other leg), and with angled front pockets, relaxed fit and straight legs.

All three pairs of jeans are worn to a medium level of fading, and look beautiful with the cloth having a very soft feel. No fraying at the cuffs or at the pockets. Given that I have had a lot of trouble finding jeans with a comfortable rise, this was indeed fortunate. And the price cannot be beaten! I paid for one pair and got the other two with it for free: Total cost was a whopping $2.50 plus tax.

Amazing luck. And I also found some ties at Goodwill, including a lovely wool tartan tie from Scotland.


----------



## drpeter

Today's Goodwill find: A brand new, never worn pair of Red Wing Boots. These are Union-Made in USA, and they are Style 2245 six-inch steel safety toe boots. On the Red Wing website, this model is priced at $199.99. I got these for the amazing price of $24.99, an 87.5% "discount" off the MSRP!

The picture below is taken from the Red Wing website and shows a pair of Style 2245 boots that is identical in all respects to my pair, except for the colour. Mine is a more reddish brown, and I think it is the regular oiled leather used in most Red Wings. I am planning on showing my boots to my cobbler to see what care recommendations he has for them. I have also just discovered that a neighbouring town actually has a Red Wing store, where I could pick up care products. It is likely my cobbler will suggest mink oil or leather lotion. It does not look like cream or wax polish would be appropriate for these boots. I'd love to hear from anyone on our forum about care for similar boots they might own.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Today's Goodwill find: A brand new, never worn pair of Red Wing Boots. These are Union-Made in USA, and they are Style 2245 six-inch steel safety toe boots. On the Red Wing website, this model is priced at $199.99. I got these for the amazing price of $24.99, an 87.5% "discount" off the MSRP!
> 
> The picture below is taken from the Red Wing website and shows a pair of Style 2245 boots that is identical in all respects to my pair, except for the colour. Mine is a more reddish brown, and I think it is the regular oiled leather used in most Red Wings. I am planning on showing my boots to my cobbler to see what care recommendations he has for them. I have also just discovered that a neighbouring town actually has a Red Wing store, where I could pick up care products. It is likely my cobbler will suggest mink oil or leather lotion. It does not look like cream or wax polish would be appropriate for these boots. I'd love to hear from anyone on our forum about care for similar boots they might own.
> 
> View attachment 54194


I worn several red Wing Boot designs over the years and have generally treated them with Red Wing Boot oil. On my present Red Wing Irish Setter boots I've used infrequent applications of Venetian Cream, and nothing else, to good effect. May you long wear and enjoy your new boots and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## drpeter

Thank you, my friend. I will try to get some Venetian Cream.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Ready for summer, thanks to a steal on Etsy.


----------



## ran23

Went ahead and bought the Brooks Navy suit I was looking at. Be here next week.


----------



## drpeter

TKI67 said:


> Ready for summer, thanks to a steal on Etsy.
> View attachment 54220


Very nice. Now all you have to do is wait for the summer, LOL.

What trousers would you pair with this jacket? And what make is it, if I may ask.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> Ready for summer, thanks to a steal on Etsy.
> View attachment 54220


Oh, that is very nice. Any label - looks like it could be Press or Brooks?

Enjoy - that's a real find.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Oh, that is very nice. Any label - looks like it could be Press or Brooks?
> 
> Enjoy - that's a real find.


It is Brooks. It probably dates back a few years. They went away from real Madras in the early '80s. This is the real thing, complete with the slubs and imperfections I love.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> Very nice. Now all you have to do is wait for the summer, LOL.
> 
> What trousers would you pair with this jacket? And what make is it, if I may ask.


It is Brooks. I see it with khakis or stone poplins, a blue OCBD, and a knit square bottomed navy blue tie. An ecru shirt would be nice, but I do not own one. I generally keep white shirts for after six, and it is very much a before six jacket. In Austin summer can arrive very early, Tomorrow will be in the eighties!


----------



## drpeter

I think a cream coloured shirt would go well with this jacket, but I also think ecru is very close to cream. All of your other choices for shirts and trousers are fine. And a knitted tie, whether silk or cotton, would go perfectly with the casual jacket. 

Blue OCBDs are perhaps the most versatile among shirts, and will go with the largest variety of sports jackets and trousers, and almost any tie.


----------



## greyflannel

drpeter said:


> Thank you, my friend. I will try to get some Venetian Cream.


I spent 10 years having to wear steel toes and I always wore Red Wings and always used their oil. You can't go wrong there.


----------



## drpeter

A recent find: A navy blue twill-weave 100% wool Kingsridge suit. A nice weight, maybe 10-11 oz. It is a two piece, two-button front, darted suit with medium lapels and conservative cut, and with flat front plain-bottom trousers. A good fit, though the sleeves could be taken in an inch, and trousers let out at the waist half an inch. The jacket is only half-lined, so I am wondering if it is a tropical model. It is in very good condition overall. Because it was on clearance at Goodwill at the standard price, it cost me $1.99 plus tax!

This was a fortunate find because I needed a wool suit in navy blue, having given away both of my old ones. I do have a 100% cotton poplin navy blue suit. So this was a good addition, since a navy blue wool suit is an essential, along with a mid-grey flannel suit.

Kingsridge is a mid-level suit-maker (probably connected to Cluett, Peabody, perhaps?) from what I have read on our forum and on the internet. Good, serviceable stuff, nothing fancy -- and that is just dandy by me! (See, I am catching up with the expressions in my adopted country, LOL).


----------



## drpeter

A nice item from a recent visit to Goodwill: A 100% pure virgin wool sports jacket by Pendleton, classic styling in camel colour with medium lapels, darted front, lower patch pockets with lapped seams, single vent, and quarter-inch stitching on the lapels, all the way down to the quarters. A very good fit, so no need for any alterations. Made in USA. Cost:$9.99 plus tax.

The fabric is a wool flannel of medium thickness. It would be great for three-season wear, especially up here in the cooler North.


----------



## ran23

The Brook s Navy Suit came in. Nice really. Jacket is a good fit, take the sleeves in a bit soon. Trousers are a standard 34"? well let those out a bit... I am probably heavier than I thought. (Brooksease 40-S)


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> The Brook s Navy Suit came in. Nice really. Jacket is a good fit, take the sleeves in a bit soon. Trousers are a standard 34"? well let those out a bit... I am probably heavier than I thought. (Brooksease 40-S)


Sounds great - enjoy it.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> The Brook s Navy Suit came in. Nice really. Jacket is a good fit, take the sleeves in a bit soon. Trousers are a standard 34"? well let those out a bit... I am probably heavier than I thought. (Brooksease 40-S)


I'm delighted that you like your new Brooks Navy suit. Is it 100% wool? Worsted or flannel?


----------



## ran23

Not much in the way of tags in it. Seller says wool, that is about it. Brooksease does not come up anymore on their site, except for children's wear. didn't realize new med's added almost 2" to my gut.


----------



## drpeter

It's probably 100% wool. If it has a softer mottled look and feel, it's flannel. Worsteds usually have a hard finish.

Some meds can indeed add to one's weight. I hope you can lose some of it, if that is what you want.


----------



## Flairball

Scored a LLB duffel coat on eBay for a really great price. Kinda feel like I stole it, to be honest. Fits great, and I expect I'll get some great use out of it. It's not completely made to the original specs, but it's close enough, and I generally like LLB products. So....


----------



## drpeter

Excellent win! It is a nice, neutral colour and will go with most jackets or sweaters and most trousers. Wear it in good health, there's still some winter left this year in Boston, one of my favourite cities where my brother and his family have lived for decades (well Cambridge, mostly).


----------



## Tweedlover

Though I'm not that intent on adding more clothing items, find myself still periodically heading into the local Goodwill store as I did today. Walked out with a like new pair of St. John's Bay suede brogues in medium brown. Have been eyeballing folks' selfies of their suede shoes and thought, if I saw something eye-appealing, I'd add a pair since I have none. Not many suede shoes look that appealing to me. St. John's Bay is, of course, an old JC Penny's line. I have many items from that line as they used to always come out with quite attractive and well-made casual, traditionally-oriented items.


----------



## drpeter

I too have various items from the old St John's Bay line, especially flannel shirts that are very comfortable and wear well. Perfect over a T shirt, especially during the fall. I don't have any of their shoes, but I too, have developed a recent affection for suede shoes, of which I now have a few pairs. All of them were bought from thrift shops, my best being a pair of Allen Edmonds in a chocolate brown, and a pair of Brooks Brothers / Crockett & Jones brogues in light brown or tan.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> I too have various items from the old St John's Bay line, especially flannel shirts that are very comfortable and wear well. Perfect over a T shirt, especially during the fall. I don't have any of their shoes, but I too, have developed a recent affection for sued shoes, of which I now have a few pairs. All of them were bought from thrift shops, my best being a pair of Allen Edmonds in a chocolate brown, and a pair of Brooks Brothers / Crockett & Jones brogues in light brown or tan.


As I live in a town of 14.000, pickings are usually rather slim at our local Goodwill. But, have over the years picked up a few pairs of shoes which I quite like. None, though, being high end. Did pick up a pair of cream and dark brown spectators once. Long wanted to own a pair of spectators to wear to the office. However, I think I may have discovered why the previous owner unloaded them . Patent leather, which I had no experience with. Tried everything to get them to squeak less to no avail and folks could hear me coming from a mile off. So, with great reluctance, I threw them into the back of the closet never to grace my feet again.


----------



## drpeter

I'm sorry those spectator shoes didn't quite work out for you. Patent leather is dicey, and I avoid buying shoes made out of it. It's less the squeak and more the way it looks, rather like plastic!

My town has about 23,000 folks plus about seven thousand or so college students during the semesters. We have two Goodwills and two consignment shops, and there are several Goodwills in other small towns within a 50-mile radius. Wisconsin is mostly small towns and villages. I visit these regularly, and have very good pickings -- since I am retired and a single man with no family obligations, I can do this without any problem.


----------



## drpeter

Recent Goodwill finds:

A Joseph and Roberts (tailored by H Heinemann) Harris tweed sports jacket, tic-weave with gray, blue, cream and a light purple. A very lovely overall effect. Classic cut, soft shoulders. Hardly worn, all pockets stitiched shut. Cost $10.00.

A J Peterman medium-weight blue denim sports jacket, unstructured, three-button front, bellows pockets with working buttons on the flaps, bi-swing shoulder and single vent, and sleeves with two working buttons on the cuffs. I will need to take in the sleeves a couple of inches, so it will be two buttons with non-working cuffs. No big deal. This was on Clearance, so the price went down to $2.00

A pair of dark brown/burgundy Allen Edmonds wingtips, brogued in a fine pattern, and with very little wear. The model name is Marlow. These are dress shoes, and perhaps because such shoes often have a thinner and lighter sole, the soles are Blake-welted. The heels are rubber. Cost $8.00.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> Recent Goodwill finds:
> 
> A Joseph and Roberts (tailored by H Heinemann) Harris tweed sports jacket, tic-weave with gray, blue, cream and a light purple. A very lovely overall effect. Classic cut, soft shoulders. Hardly worn, all pockets stitiched shut. Cost $10.00.
> 
> A J Peterman medium-weight blue denim sports jacket, unstructured, three-button front, bellows pockets with working buttons on the flaps, bi-swing shoulder and single vent, and sleeves with two working buttons on the cuffs. I will need to take in the sleeves a couple of inches, so it will be two buttons with non-working cuffs. No big deal. This was on Clearance, so the price went down to $2.00
> 
> A pair of dark brown/burgundy Allen Edmonds wingtips, brogued in a fine pattern, and with very little wear. The model name is Marlow. These are dress shoes, and perhaps because such shoes often have a thinner and lighter sole, the soles are Blake-welted. The heels are rubber. Cost $8.00.


Some mighty fine deals there drpeter. If I ever found another Harris tweed, I'd be tempted. Almost recently thrifted a courduroy sport coat as I hadn't owned one in decades, but ultimately passed, given I'm now retired, I only wear my winter weight sport coats now and, still having 4 of them, I figured wouldn't have the rotational space for a fifth sport coat. Now that all tweed waistcoat I sill lust after would be another story.


----------



## drpeter

I have almost a dozen Harris tweed jackets! They don't appear often at the thrift shops, and when comes in that is my size, I snap it up. Especially at those prices. The very first Harris tweed jacket I bought was in 1982 when I was a NIH post-doctoral fellow at Michigan State University. There was a lovely men's shop in East Lansing called Redwood & Ross, and they special-ordered one to my exact specs and measurements. It cost me $175 then. I have never had to pay that price for another Harris Tweed jacket since then, LOL.

I also have a bunch of corduroy sportcoats. Two from J Press in classic TNSIL style.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> I have almost a dozen Harris tweed jackets! They don't appear often at the thrift shops, and when comes in that is my size, I snap it up. Especially at those prices. The very first Harris tweed jacket I bought was in 1982 when I was a NIH post-doctoral fellow at Michigan State University. There was a lovely men's shop in East Lansing called Redwood & Ross, and they special-ordered one to my exact specs and measurements. It cost me $175 then. I have never had to pay that price for another Harris Tweed jacket since then, LOL.
> 
> I also have a bunch of corduroy sportcoats. Two from J Press in classic TNSIL style.


My sole Harris tweed bought from an eBay seller set me back $40.


----------



## drpeter

Most of my other Harrises were bought either on sales at shops with much reduced prices, or later, on eBay or in consignment shops. Remember, eBay did not exist before 1995!

I remember distinctly when I first learned about eBay. I had walked into the workshop/office of one of my university's Physics Department lab technicians, to ask for some assistance with an instrument he had interfaced to one of our Psychology lab computers (In those days, being a small university, we shared two computer and instrumentation technicians among several departments). Gary, the techie, was sitting at his cluttered desk, staring at his computer screen. And there was eBay, in its first incarnation. He said it was a time sink, he was spending all his spare time bidding on stuff he did not think he really needed, LOL. I tried it that night, and ended up spending tens of thousands of dollars on eBay over the next couple of decades, buying first editions, stamps, bicycles, bicycle parts, Thinkpads, and a zillion other things I am not sure I really _needed_.


----------



## ran23

Looking for Brown walking shoes, I got some A&E Joplins. great, another red/brown pair.


----------



## drpeter

I think you might be favourably impressed with the SAS brand (San Antonio Shoes). They are made in the US, and offer good value for the money. The prices are not too high, and I have had a couple of thrifted pairs of brown SAS walking shoes that I have been happy wearing, at least for a few months since last summer. They are made of thick soft top-grain leather, with rounded toebox, comfortable insoles, sturdy polyurethane outsoles and heels, and constructed very much like Clark's English-made walking shoes from long ago. Very comfortable, and with a pair of thick cotton socks, they are great for long walks!
I encourage you to take a peek at their website. Here's a link, but browse around on their site for more information. And good luck in your hunt!

https://www.sasshoes.com/mens-casual/

Late add: I found this little video when I clicked on one of their listings in the above page. It shows lots of details in a couple of minutes:






And here is a review:


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> I think you might be favourably impressed with the SAS brand (San Antonio Shoes). They are made in the US, and offer good value for the money. The prices are not too high, and I have had a couple of thrifted pairs of brown SAS walking shoes that I have been happy wearing, at least for a few months since last summer. They are made of thick soft top-grain leather, with rounded toebox, comfortable insoles, sturdy polyurethane outsoles and heels, and constructed very much like Clark's English-made walking shoes from long ago. Very comfortable, and with a pair of thick cotton socks, they are great for long walks!
> I encourage you to take a peek at their website. Here's a link, but browse around on their site for more information. And good luck in your hunt!
> 
> https://www.sasshoes.com/mens-casual/
> 
> Late add: I found this little video when I clicked on one of their listings in the above page. It shows lots of details in a couple of minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a review:


I have three pair of SAS shoes in my rotation, their 40th Anniversary Penny Loafers and their version of a deck /boat shoe. The Penny Loafers have seen a lot of wear and have proven to be very durable, extremely comfortable and worth far more than I paid for them. The Deck/boat shoes are well made and are as comfortable, but I do prefer my Quoddy Trail Boat Shoes and Camp Mocs over the SAS version.


----------



## ran23

a pair of A&E McGregor in Brown. Even came with the Bourbon polish. Some wear, still can read AE on the sole.


----------



## drpeter

Good find! It is a good shoe for walking.


----------



## ran23

What?! Bourbon polish is not available anymore. beautiful colour.


----------



## 215339

https://putthison.com/better-with-age-10-things-better-bought-used/
I keep going back to this article lately, and I'm getting back into my vaguely americana/trad/ivy wardrobe again.

One of the first things I bought when I was 18 or 19 was an M65 field jacket from GAP, and a pair of boots from red wings.

There have been strong correlations with existential crises(recession a decade ago, pandemic now) and the resurgence of Americana, that may be why I'm coming back full circle.

I bought a LL Bean chamois shirt from etsy in a reddish pink shade and it feels great. It basically feels like a moleskin shirt to me. It's incredibly soft, broken in, and not stiff despite being thick. I've always wanted to like flannel/plaid shirts, but they don't suit my style at all. This shirt feels like a win-win in that regard.

It pairs naturally with a tucked OCBD, by itself, or over a t-shirt. There was an ick factor for me initially for not buying used clothing that sits close to the skin, but this one looks cleaner than my own shirts.

Also have a vintage Levi's denim jacket coming in, but this one was not cheap. It should slot in nicely as an alternative to my field jacket.

Jerrod has a comfy looking picture that show how nicely overshirts pair with OCBDs.


----------



## Tweedlover

While I only rarely find anything I like thrifting nowadays, I originally got into it because I wanted to get great old pieces for rock bottom prices. I didn't look for vintage per se but wanted traditional pieces. Certainly a lot of pieces were vintage, however.


----------



## 215339

Tweedlover said:


> While I only rarely find anything I like thrifting nowadays, I originally got into it because I wanted to get great old pieces for rock bottom prices. I didn't look for vintage per se but wanted traditional pieces. Certainly a lot of pieces were vintage, however.


I think that was part of what I didn't like about thrifting initially. It felt like I had to parse for a long time in person or on ebay, and there was no guarantee on finding anything useful.

The article up there changed my perspective in that certain used/vintage pieces look better than their new or modern counterparts, and may not necessarily be about price.

I also didn't know there are curators you can contact to help you find a particular item that you had in mind.


----------



## Tweedlover

Of the 9 sport coats and 2 suits I owned at the time of my retirement, all but 1 sport coat had been thrifted. Both of my favorite topcoats were thrfited. All but 1 of the topcoats I wouldn't consider to be vintage. Also picked up a tweed flatcap and a 1940's fedora thrifting. On second thought, another sport coat in that batch, a Hart Schaffner, and Marx camel hair is probably old enough to be considered vintage too.


----------



## drpeter

delicious_scent said:


> I think that was part of what I didn't like about thrifting initially. It felt like I had to parse for a long time in person or on ebay, and there was no guarantee on finding anything useful.
> 
> The article up there changed my perspective in that certain used/vintage pieces look better than their new or modern counterparts, and may not necessarily be about price.
> 
> I also didn't know there are curators you can contact to help you find a particular item that you had in mind.


Haven't read the article yet, but I think thrift shops have definite advantages over eBay, etsy and other online sources of vintage or second-hand clothing (or even new-with-tags items).

First, you actually get to examine the item carefully before buying, and you can try it on. Second, you save a fair bit on shipping and handling, and also on the trouble and costs of returning items, if that is something the online seller will permit. Third, the prices are usually far better than on the online auction sites (you don't have to deal with the vagaries of bidding, or even shill bidding).

Regular prices at Goodwill are $10-$15 for sports jackets and often one finds items placed on clearance for $0.99 to $1.99 flat. I have picked up gorgeous sports jackets with tags on from the clearance aisles, and I have also found splendid casual jackets and overcoats, both leather and cloth, with wonderful patina. Two dollars can get you these things. For $10-$15, one can find quality shoes, like Allen Edmonds models, in good condition and lightly worn. My best buy in this area last summer was a pair of lightly worn shell cordovan burgundy AE MacNeils, with lovely patina, for $15.

The downside is that one must go to these shops frequently, and one must do so on a regular basis in order to find good things. This may involve some driving, and that has its costs, but one can easily pair a visit to thrift shops in a town with a trip there for other reasons, like visiting friends, or doing other sorts of shopping. And with the pandemic, it may not be very safe for some of us to go to some shops, but one hopes that issue will disappear in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> Haven't read the article yet, but I think thrift shops have definite advantages over eBay, etsy and other online sources of vintage or second-hand clothing (or even new-with-tags items).
> 
> First, you actually get to examine the item carefully before buying, and you can try it on. Second, you save a fair bit on shipping and handling, and also on the trouble and costs of returning items, if that is something the online seller will permit. Third, the prices are usually far better than on the online auction sites (you don't have to deal with the vagaries of bidding, or even shill bidding).
> 
> Regular prices at Goodwill are $10-$15 for sports jackets and often one finds items placed on clearance for $0.99 to $1.99 flat. I have picked up gorgeous sports jackets with tags on from the clearance aisles, and I have also found splendid casual jackets and overcoats, both leather and cloth, with wonderful patina. Two dollars can get you these things. For $10-$15, one can find quality shoes, like Allen Edmonds models, in good condition and lightly worn. My best buy in this area last summer was a pair of lightly worn shell cordovan burgundy AE MacNeils, with lovely patina, for $15.
> 
> The downside is that one must go to these shops frequently, and one must do so on a regular basis in order to find good things. *This may involve some driving, and that has its costs, but one can easily pair a visit to thrift shops in a town with a trip there for other reasons, like visiting friends, or doing other sorts of shopping. *And with the pandemic, it may not be very safe for some of us to go to some shops, but one hopes that issue will disappear in the not-too-distant future!


The bolded reminds me of the one time I enjoyed physical thrifting, was with a friend.

Over here, we're not allowed to visit each other's households, but there are no rules against masked shopping.

That same friend is very old school and barely uses social media, let alone texting. He is very hard to get hold of.

Sounds like a perfect opportunity for us to go thrifting again in the summer! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ran23

Got my first Madras shirt today, Brooks. s/s


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> ... I think thrift shops have definite advantages over eBay, etsy and other online sources of vintage or second-hand clothing (or even new-with-tags items.


They go hand in hand. Shopping a thrift is by-chance shopping. The green Brooks Brothers shirt for which you thirst is not going to be there. But with patience you find similar on-line and this is because there are thousands of thrifts in the US, but only a couple near you and a guy picking a Goodwill in Oklahoma and tossing it on Ebay becomes your personal shopper and for that you pay him a comission and shipping fee.

Then there's this. One can lead to another. Neatly folded in another room are two as-new Beretta sweaters which cost $14.50 each. One came from a thrift shop for $7 and became an overnight favorite. Wanting a second in a different color (and willing to wait three months), one turned up on Poshmark for $22, with shipping. I had never heard of Beretta. The by-chance find at a local thrift clued me in. The on-line purchase doubled my fun. They average $14.50 each.


----------



## drpeter

Good to see you back, Peaks! Unless you were posting on another forum in AAAC.

Your comments are well-taken. One way I maximize my chances is by going to six or seven Goodwills and other thrifts and consignment shops in my general area, several times a week. This takes time (I'm retired and I have time), gasoline, and so forth. Personally, I have done well, so no complaints. I also don't do eBay, etsy, etc. ever since my eBay and Amazon accounts got hacked about a year ago. I've learned to live without them.


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> One way I maximize my chances is by going to six or seven Goodwills and other thrifts and consignment shops in my general area, several times a week.


Think I've seen you. '92 Cutlass with a Dwight Yoakam sticker, right? Sprung trunk, old clothes and crap hanging out the rear?
*Friend Peaks*


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> Think I've seen you. '92 Cutlass with a Dwight Yoakam sticker, right? Sprung trunk, old clothes and crap hanging out the rear?
> *Friend Peaks*


Ah, not quite. It's usually a snow- and salt-covered, but super-charged 2013 VW GTI ( I do give it a bath now and then ), but I drive it as though it were a Porsche 911 GT. The trunk lid is always firmly in place, but the trunk itself is packed with first editions "stolen" at bargain prices from various places, nicely wrapped in plastic and kept in cardboard boxes. That way, if the apocalypse hits and I have to bug out into the hinterland at a moment's notice, I will at least have reading matter to while away the time before radiation death strikes me, LOL.

The clothes I snag at Goodwill are actually in the back seat. Easier to get them in and out. BTW, who the devil is Dwight Yoakam? Was he the Lieutenant Yoakam of Skinner's Horse in Calcutta, back when? (That's Leftenant, of course).


----------



## drpeter

A really gorgeous vintage find today at an area Goodwill: A beautiful custom/MTM Harris tweed jacket, made in England with the tailor's name (Alexandre) and the old-fashioned Harris Tweed label of authenticity. The colour is a lovely dark green with brown and turquoise elements in it, somewhat unusual for a Harris tweed, at least in my experience.

The styling is rather like Ivy, but with some differences. It has slim lapels with the lower point of the notch rounded. No darts, three buttons in front and one button on each cuff. The buttons are black leather, but worn in parts, nice patina. It also has two angled flap pockets (plus the usual breast pocket) and side vents, both traditionally English features. The cloth is of medium thickness and it has a nice fresh hand -- springy to the touch in the new wool sense, although this could not have been made anytime later than the sixties. The jacket is fully lined in dark green satin. And it is a good fit.

The cost is the stunning part: $5.99 plus tax. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> A really gorgeous vintage find today at an area Goodwill: A beautiful custom/MTM Harris tweed jacket, made in England with the tailor's name (Alexandre) and the old-fashioned Harris Tweed label of authenticity. The colour is a lovely dark green with brown and turquoise elements in it, somewhat unusual for a Harris tweed, at least in my experience.
> 
> The styling is rather like Ivy, but with some differences. It has slim lapels with the lower point of the notch rounded. No darts, three buttons in front and one button on each cuff. The buttons are black leather, but worn in parts, nice patina. It also has two angled flap pockets (plus the usual breast pocket) and side vents, both traditionally English features. The cloth is of medium thickness and it has a nice fresh hand -- springy to the touch in the new wool sense, although this could not have been made anytime later than the sixties. The jacket is fully lined in dark green satin. And it is a good fit.
> 
> The cost is the stunning part: $5.99 plus tax. Very happy with this purchase.


My only Harris tweed also has that old fashioned label of authenticity. Am guessing that, with mine also having slim lapels, it's from the 60's as well but is and was in marvelous shape. You do come up with a lot of Harris tweed jackets. I can see why they're tempting, but, honestly, if I remember from 1 of your more recent posts, this puts you up over a dozen Harris tweeds. I'd imagine that, unless you wear 1 nearly every day, it would be difficult to give any one of them a lot of wear.


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> My only Harris tweed also has that old fashioned label of authenticity. Am guessing that, with mine also having slim lapels, it's from the 60's as well but is and was in marvelous shape. You do come up with a lot of Harris tweed jackets. I can see why they're tempting, but, honestly, if I remember from 1 of your more recent posts, this puts you up over a dozen Harris tweeds. I'd imagine that, unless you wear 1 nearly every day, it would be difficult to give any one of them a lot of wear.


It's one of the mysteries of my character. Being a collector by nature, I tend to collect with abandon. I have close to a thousand ties, both four-in-hands and bow ties. At one point I had almost 25 suits and fifty or sixty sports jackets (not including the dozen or so Harrises). I donated a whole lot to charity, but at Goodwill prices, it is easy to slip back into buying. The point is not whether I will end up wearing any of my clothes a lot -- but when I feel like it, I have access to a truly splendid variety of items to suit any mood.

It isn't just clothes. I have a fine library and a substantial number of first editions, some of them quite valuable. I read them, some of them I re-read several times. I have an excellent British Empire stamp collection with some rarities and some complete omnibus sets and some complete colonies. I have similar collections for seven other European colonial powers. Also a highly specialized collection of Allied Military Government issues and overprints for the post-WWII period. And early French railway mail covers. After retirement I sold most of my investments in the market in order to build my collections of fine books and finer stamps. I can enjoy them, while I can't enjoy stocks.

I have similarly extensive collections of other things -- IBM Thinkpads from most of its models, vintage bicycles ( an expensive hobby, but I bought frames and components and often built my own bikes, period accurate with the correct gruppos or componentry). I had fifteen bikes at one point (and I was living in a flat, LOL). Now I have culled the stable down to seven.

I have a PowerPoint lecture I gave at the university on collecting and collectors. Collecting is about imposing structure and order on a small part of the world. In a sense, my scientific work is similar, it too is about finding order -- laws, explanations, theories, models -- in some aspect of nature, in my case the mind/brain (which is actually a huge area). And writing fiction is imposing the elements of story, again order and structure on life, which is random and meaningless -- we have to give our lives meaning, it doesn't exist on its own out there! When I create fiction, the characters and plots mostly come out of my own mind, so they are facets of my cognition.

So all the things I do, including collecting Harris tweed jackets, is part of the way in which I am in the world. It's my story. I think we all have such ways of being. The best part: There aren't dull moments in my life. The last time I was bored was during the Eisenhower administration.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> It's one of the mysteries of my character. Being a collector by nature, I tend to collect with abandon. I have close to a thousand ties, both four-in-hands and bow ties. At one point I had almost 25 suits and fifty or sixty sports jackets (not including the dozen or so Harrises). I donated a whole lot to charity, but at Goodwill prices, it is easy to slip back into buying. The point is not whether I will end up wearing any of my clothes a lot -- but when I feel like it, I have access to a truly splendid variety of items to suit any mood.
> 
> It isn't just clothes. I have a fine library and a substantial number of first editions, some of them quite valuable. I read them, some of them I re-read several times. I have an excellent British Empire stamp collection with some rarities and some complete omnibus sets and some complete colonies. I have similar collections for seven other European colonial powers. Also a highly specialized collection of Allied Military Government issues and overprints for the post-WWII period. And early French railway mail covers. After retirement I sold most of my investments in the market in order to build my collections of fine books and finer stamps. I can enjoy them, while I can't enjoy stocks.
> 
> I have similarly extensive collections of other things -- IBM Thinkpads from most of its models, vintage bicycles ( an expensive hobby, but I bought frames and components and often built my own bikes, period accurate with the correct gruppos or componentry). I had fifteen bikes at one point (and I was living in a flat, LOL). Now I have culled the stable down to seven.
> 
> I have a PowerPoint lecture I gave at the university on collecting and collectors. Collecting is about imposing structure and order on a small part of the world. In a sense, my scientific work is similar, it too is about finding order -- laws, explanations, theories, models -- in some aspect of nature, in my case the mind/brain (which is actually a huge area). And writing fiction is imposing the elements of story, again order and structure on life, which is random and meaningless -- we have to give our lives meaning, it doesn't exist on its own out there! When I create fiction, the characters and plots mostly come out of my own mind, so they are facets of my cognition.
> 
> So all the things I do, including collecting Harris tweed jackets, is part of the way in which I am in the world. It's my story. I think we all have such ways of being. The best part: There aren't dull moments in my life. The last time I was bored was during the Eisenhower administration.


I've collected various things at various times in my life with my primary collection being tobacco pipes-to smoke. Recently acquired 2 of my most sought after pipes. But, with their acquisition I realized I'd topped out in that I now have a hard time working all my pipes into a regular rotation and, therefore, don't figuratively and literally have room for any more and don't plan to buy any more. Just like pipes, to me clothes are not just to look at but to use.


----------



## ran23

My Nordstrom Navy gingham needed repairs that didn't last a few washings. Just got a Nordstrom Rack Black/white gingham (always wanted one) for $8.99 w/tags. bay trim but fits


----------



## ran23

If that didn't make sense, then 'ebay, Trim but fits'. My new medication has kicked my gut out to 37", but denim at 34" is fine. flannels? too bad.


----------



## drpeter

I figured you meant eBay.

Isn't the denim the harder cloth to stretch, though? I would imagine wearing a tighter denim would be tougher than the more forgiving wool flannel.


----------



## Tweedlover

My best thrifting deal occurring at a Goodwill was some years back and involved pants. I found some fancy-schmancy navy blue, cuffed dress pants by some Italian label whose name escapes me at the moment. But, at the time I bought it was curious and googled it to find it was still being offered for retail at a price of $300. Paid $4 for it. Don't know, though, what about it justified a $300 price.


----------



## drpeter

The Italian label, probably.


----------



## ran23

Since I started on this thread: So my denim fit at 34" (5-7+, 170 lbs, 67 soon). I didn't have a fat gut late December, wore flannels and tie to an appointment. Late February I discovered this problem with 34" Navy plaid flannels. I stopped my new thyroid meds all of February, didn't help the gut. My Brooks 40-S suit came in, same problem. Waiting till Monday to talk to my Doctor. At my age, same diet , same weight and exercise, this is a possibility? wife thinks so.


----------



## Dandan

This story doesn't involve a thrift store, but a classified-ads website that's popular in Germany.

A few days ago I came across a pair of Vass Budapesters in very good condition and with shoe trees for €38. I thought, "OMG OMG OMG, a once-in-a-lifetime find!"

They came. They fit. I was pleased.

They were quite stiff and a little white. I didn't think about it, and I conditioned them and polished them a bit. They were a little discoloured the way cordovan discolours. I still didn't think about it. Then I tried them on again and noticed that they didn't have any creases, and that that's because OMG OMG OMG they're cordovan!

Two things went through my mind at the same time.

1. They can't be cordovan. But they are. But they can't be. But they are.
2. I want to tell Ask Andy!


----------



## katch

Great find!!!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## drpeter

I think they are shell cordovan. The white stuff you saw is very often seen with shell -- it is a kind of fatty deposit the emerges from the shell, if I recall correctly. 

Sometimes you luck out on prices. I've mentioned here that I found a pair of A&E MacNeil shell cordovan wingtips for $15 at Goodwill last summer. These things happen now and then. Count yourself very fortunate.


----------



## Kabanes

drpeter said:


> The Italian label, probably.


Yep, you are right.


----------



## Tweedlover

Kabanes said:


> Yep, you are right.


It was a standard polyester blend, no different in feel and appearance to other dress pants I've had which I probably bought new for $30. But, we know a lot of people pay premium simply due to the label.


----------



## Dandan

Thanks to folks for sharing my enthusiasm. I definitely do consider myself very fortunate.

Warm wishes to all.


----------



## drpeter

Two interesting finds, the first from Goodwill and the second from a local thrift shop:

A very nice pair of English-made Charles Tyrwhitt burgundy tassel loafers with brogued toe and short wings. The model is Whitcomb. It looks and feels like fine calfskin. Moderate wear, Goodyear-welted, and leather heel stack with a rubber outer layer. Fits me well. Cost: $13 plus tax. Here is an exact image from the web:










A second item, which I've never seen before: a GH Bass sponge cleaner for suede and nubuck shoes. It is in a tin and the brush is built into the lid. It is unused, but somewhat old, judging by the lettering on the cover. I'll add it to my shoeshine kit. Cost: $2.00 plus tax.

Along with other such products acquired recently, I think I now have more suede/nubuck shoe care products than I have suede/nubuck shoes. I'm trying to remedy that and looking out for these kinds of shoes, LOL. This is an exact image from the web:


----------



## katch

Dandan said:


> Thanks to folks for sharing my enthusiasm. I definitely do consider myself very fortunate.
> 
> Warm wishes to all.


And the shoe trees! This is an incredible find. Wear them in good health!


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> It was a standard polyester blend, no different in feel and appearance to other dress pants I've had which I probably bought new for $30. But, we know a lot of people pay premium simply due to the label.


I don't know which Italian label it was, but charging $300 for a pair of trousers made of a _polyester_-wool blend seems extortionate to me. Unless the fabric was designed to withstand environmental conditions on Mars.

LOL, an old schoolmate of mine who works as a navigation engineer on the Mars Rover project for JPL in Pasadena assures me that we could well see human landings on Mars by 2035. So the Brionis or the Loro Pianas of Planet Earth might be gearing up with space-age fibres and fabrics to land those NASA contracts!


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday's find at a small community thrift shop here in town: A very nice, lightly-worn pair of Doc Martens bluchers, dark brown oiled leather, four eyelets, the usual thick welted PVC soles but with black thread, rather than the signature yellow thread. These say Made in England and Fabriqué en Angleterre on the insole along with the standard curvy Dr Martens logo with Air-Wair, and have the model name as "The Original". They are, like all the boots, solidly made and on the heavy side. They are slightly broken in and a very comfortable fit for me. Spring is a good time to wear them for a bit and test them out.

This shop had low prices, and this pair, believe it or not, was only $4 plus tax. I said that was far too low, and offered more, but they said they will stick to the price as marked because that was their policy! Small towns in this country still have folks like that. But they said I could make an extra contribution in the Donations Jar, which I did.

A really remarkable find. I plan to spend some time this morning, cleaning and conditioning this pair, although it seems to have been well looked after.


----------



## drpeter

Some nice Goodwill finds:

A lovely NOS US-made Brooks Brothers jacket, made of cloth with a small houndstooth pattern, beige, black and cream, 53% silk and 47% worsted wool, medium lapels, flapped pockets, single vent, darted front -- a classic cut. Very wrinkled but ten minutes with my trusty steamer made it look very spry. Perfect for daytime casual wear in the spring. Cost $20.

A Stafford ultrasuede jacket, classic styling, a nice beige with a soft hand. I described it elsewhere on this forum, but it looks and feels elegant and comfortable. Opinions differ on the material, which is artificial fibre, I thought I would give it a try especially with the thrift shop price. Cost $20.

A pair of Eastland, Made in Freeport, Maine shoes -- moccasin style oiled leather, two eyelets and rawhide laces. Very soft and comfortable, this is close to a boat shoe in feel and even appearance. I picked up a similar pair of Eastlands a week or so ago from a different shop. Cost $10.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> I have three pair of SAS shoes in my rotation, their 40th Anniversary Penny Loafers and their version of a deck /boat shoe. The Penny Loafers have seen a lot of wear and have proven to be very durable, extremely comfortable and worth far more than I paid for them. The Deck/boat shoes are well made and are as comfortable, but I do prefer my Quoddy Trail Boat Shoes and Camp Mocs over the SAS version.


I just read this again, Eagle, and wanted to say: I'd love to find a pair of Quoddy boat shoes at a thrift shop! The new prices are far too high for me, LOL, but one of these days, I just might buy a pair. From what I have heard, the handcrafted quality is phenomenal and they are still made in Maine, I think.


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> ...and they are still made in Maine, I think.


Yes, by White Man too lazy to say Passamaquoddy, an Indian tribe here, as well as the magnificent Passamaquoddy Bay, home to Roosevelt's Campobello.


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> Yes, by White Man too lazy to say Passamaquoddy, an Indian tribe here, as well as the magnificent Passamaquoddy Bay, home to Roosevelt's Campobello.


Thank you, Peakster. You do speak with un-forked tongue.

I _knew_ there was a Native American connection somewhere in that name, although it sounds English, the same way the word Shakespeare's _nonny_ does. But _quoddy_ doesn't exactly sound like an Elizabethan expression -- I'll bet the word _quoddy_ does not appear in any of the plays and poems by Shakespeare, Marlowe, Ben Jonson, et al. Although there's _quatch_, which means pudgy...

(By the way Indian is really my tribe, as in India. It's the wrong name for the first nations of this continent. But nobody listens to me...)

How can one not love words and language? It's what makes us human, I think.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> I just read this again, Eagle, and wanted to say: I'd love to find a pair of Quoddy boat shoes at a thrift shop! The new prices are far too high for me, LOL, but one of these days, I just might buy a pair. From what I have heard, the handcrafted quality is phenomenal and they are still made in Maine, I think.


As far as I know, Quoddy Trails are still made in Maine. I agree that they are a bit pricey...even way back when I bought my first pair, as I recall they were running $165 a shot., but back then we could have them resoled for $30 and these days resoling runs $125 (the last I heard). In my experience a pair can be twice resoled before giving up the ghost! However, in retrospect I could have squeezed a third resoling out of that pair before conceding them to the footwear afterlife! LOL.  Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## drpeter

Two finds thrifting yesterday:

An Italian-made, Zegna Trofeo sports jacket, a lovely 100% wool district check with blue, black and cream, classic styling and very soft hand. The Trofeo is Australian merino, according to something I read in this forum. It has a two-button front and side vents. New with tags. Cost $10.00.

A Jack Victor sports jacket, Canadian-made, 100% wool, with large dark blue and grey checks, very quiet and elegant, beautifully pattern-matched in _all_ the critical areas -- this is often not the case with the large plaid patterns in jackets. Classic styling, with a two-button front and double vents. I read in this forum that Jack Victor supplies suits and sportcoats to Brooks Brothers, or did at some point in time. New with tags. Cost $10.00.

Both jackets are half-canvassed and are a good fit for me, except at the waist, where they are slightly snug when the top button is fastened. This is because they are a size 38R and I usually wear a size 40R. My fine tailor, Mr Vang can handle this easily by letting out the sides an inch or so. Or else I could go on bread and water for a couple of weeks -- give up those thick grilled steaks bathed in butter. But that's a bit much, though, just to fit into some damn jacket, right?

Based on my research, retail prices for a Zegna sports jacket tends to be around $1500, and Jack Victor sportcoats run around $500 in the shops. Not a bad day for me, I'll say.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Two finds thrifting yesterday:
> 
> An Italian-made, Zegna Trofeo sports jacket, a lovely 100% wool district check with blue, black and cream, classic styling and very soft hand. The Trofeo is Australian merino, according to something I read in this forum. It has a two-button front and side vents. New with tags. Cost $10.00.
> 
> A Jack Victor sports jacket, Canadian-made, 100% wool, with large dark blue and grey checks, very quiet and elegant, beautifully pattern-matched in _all_ the critical areas -- this is often not the case with the large plaid patterns in jackets. Classic styling, with a two-button front and double vents. I read in this forum that Jack Victor supplies suits and sportcoats to Brooks Brothers, or did at some point in time. New with tags. Cost $10.00.
> 
> Both jackets are half-canvassed and are a good fit for me, except at the waist, where they are slightly snug when the top button is fastened. This is because they are a size 38R and I usually wear a size 40R. My fine tailor, Mr Vang can handle this easily by letting out the sides an inch or so. Or else I could go on bread and water for a couple of weeks -- give up those thick grilled steaks bathed in butter. But that's a bit much, though, just to fit into some damn jacket, right?
> 
> Based on my research, retail prices for a Zegna sports jacket tends to be around $1500, and Jack Victor sportcoats run around $500 in the shops. Not a bad day for me, I'll say.


Many,many years ago, as a young fellow, I used to regularly haunt the trout streams in central Pennsylvania, spending long hours to fill my creel and catch my limit. I almost never did catch my limit, but then again I cannot recall ever being skunked. However a good friend of mine seemed to always catch his limit...his fishing skills were incredible. It seems that way with your thrifting, my friend. You really know your stuff and that makes your good fortune in those efforts. Congrats on your thrifting success!


----------



## drpeter

Thank you, Eagle. I use the same basic principle I employ in collecting clothes as I do in collecting first editions and stamps: Information is power. And knowledge, _inter alia_, leads to savings in money. Knowing about the things you are acquiring is critical and with books and stamps, there are many sources I use, including societies, books and journals on collecting, etc.

One of my biggest sources of information is right here, the AAAC. All of the wonderful members of these forums have contributed immensely to my knowledge, including yourself! And I am deeply grateful for this help. It's also such a pleasure to browse in the forums. It is usually the first thing I do after checking my email each morning.

And then I buckle down and write without interruption for a few hours.


----------



## Dandan

It doesn't rain but it pours.

I had the amazing fortune to find these Alden cap-toe parajumpers in shell cordovan color 8 for €35 about a week ago. They were made for Ed Meier, a German shoemaker.

I had the Topys and toe taps put on and the edges sanded to the natural leather colour. The front tip of the sole was a bit worn, so the cobbler filled it in with leather before putting on the Topys. I waxed the edges and have ordered shoelaces and shoe trees for them, and then I'll give them to a close friend as a gift.

When I saw them, I again had two thoughts:

1. I'm so excited to give these to my friend.
2. I want to tell Ask Andy (again)!


----------



## drpeter

They are absolutely lovely! And it will be a very thoughtful gift for your friend. I hope he appreciates the high quality of Alden Color 8s, and enjoys wearing them. A once-in-a-long-while bargain.


----------



## Dandan

Thank you, drpeter. Truth be told, he doesn't know much about good-quality clothes, but I have his measurements and whenever I find something that I think would be very nice for him I get it, so over time he's acquiring a good wardrobe.


----------



## drpeter

You are a bit like me! Over the years, I have shopped for others, especially girlfriends who are happy with my taste and my choices for their wardrobe. For me, good clothes and shoes are just that -- whether worn by men or by women.

Two things that have continued to surprise me: The high price and low quality of women's clothes, pretty much across the board. One of my ladies, Kristen the Redhead, was a banker (and a classic SWMBO who ran her bank with an iron fist in a velvet glove) back in the days when bankers still wore suits to work (now they all wear jeans or khakis, LOL). And for women, suits with skirts and pants were both common.

We went suit shopping for her in Appleton and Milwaukee, and I was surprised to find that almost every suit we looked at was made mostly of polyester and was priced in the hundreds of dollars! I said to her that this was outrageous, and she simply laughed and said, welcome to the world of women's clothes. I am sure there are exceptions -- in fact, we had to work hard and pay a lot to get her two or three wool suits, conservative in cut, colour and pattern.

I still remember a 100% wool skirt I found for her in Fall colours -- a rich material in a houndstooth check pattern, with cream, olive green, gold , hints of blue and orange -- that all her friends admired. Of course, then they all asked her if they could take me shopping with them, LOL. After this expedition, I kept her measurements handy in my wallet, and would often pick something up -- shirts, pants, a sweater, a skirt -- when I shopped for my own clothes.

So yes, I love the thrill of finding something good for a friend, and it's very rewarding to see the look of surprise and pleasure on their faces when you find something lovely and elegant for them to wear.


----------



## Dandan

Thanks again, drpeter. It is indeed rewarding to get someone something you're pretty sure they'll like.

This friend is the only one for whom I relatively regularly buy clothes, as I generally get it right in terms of fit and style. I have bought clothes for two women, my closest friend and my partner, but I haven't had the same luck with them, so now if I see something I think would suit them I ask them first if they like it. So far, they've never said yes. It probably doesn't help that most of the things I've found are men's clothes in their size.


----------



## katch

Dandan said:


> It doesn't rain but it pours.
> 
> I had the amazing fortune to find these Alden cap-toe parajumpers in shell cordovan color 8 for €35 about a week ago. They were made for Ed Meier, a German shoemaker.
> 
> I had the Topys and toe taps put on and the edges sanded to the natural leather colour. The front tip of the sole was a bit worn, so the cobbler filled it in with leather before putting on the Topys. I waxed the edges and have ordered shoelaces and shoe trees for them, and then I'll give them to a close friend as a gift.
> 
> When I saw them, I again had two thoughts:
> 
> 1. I'm so excited to give these to my friend.
> 2. I want to tell Ask Andy (again)!
> 
> View attachment 56094
> View attachment 56095
> View attachment 56096
> View attachment 56097
> View attachment 56098
> View attachment 56099


It's pouring alright!. Those are absolute beauties!!


----------



## drpeter

LOL, Dandan, I think you have to try hard to get in touch with your inner feminine essence when shopping for the wiser gender! To look at the converse side of things, women who have shopped for me (Xmas, birthdays, etc.) have rarely bought me clothes I like. Piles of sweaters that finally go to Goodwill.

Two things I like a lot are opera and jazz. One thing I am partial to in clothing: bowties. In all of my seventy years, no woman has ever given me an opera/jazz LP or CD. Only one woman has given me a bowtie -- and that was a lovely one, in a colour and pattern that told me immediately that she had secretly studied my bowtie collection, LOL. I was floored. One time is good enough.


----------



## drpeter

A handful of ties from Goodwill, seven in all, with four in wool -- two from Scotland, two from Resilio (I think, US). The others are silk ties with neat patterns. Each cost $2.00

A pair of Bass Weejuns and another pair of Florsheim penny loafers, both in burgundy, richly patina'd, but not overly worn. Cost $7 and $10, respectively. Both pairs are solidly made, with nice stacked leather heels with a rubber layer outermost. Best of all, these fit me perfectly, and will be great for everyday casual wear.

Burgundy penny loafers, in my view, are just terrific with well-pressed khakis, and if one wants to be a bit formal, a navy blue blazer and OCBD. One really can't have too many of these shoes. Or OCBDs or khakis, or blue blazers...LOL


----------



## drpeter

Recent finds:

A lovely, soft 100% cashmere tailored sportcoat in a medium-sized Prince of Wales check with red overpanes, made for the old MacNeil and Moore shop (Milwaukee and Madison) by E&J Peake. The cut is conservative, and the jacket is fully lined, with a single vent, but with a two-button closure and darts. The lapels are on the wider side, but not excessively. I like having a mix of lapel widths in sports jackets and suit coats. I like a mix of widths in ties as well. I had picked up another sportcoat a few months ago with the same label from the same shop, again from thrifting. Their standards are very high judging by cut and fit, and the quality of the cloth. A perfect fit for me. Cost $9.00.

A clutch of ties, mostly silk, solids, reps, neats, etc., including a couple of notable cotton-linen Madras ties, one in a very beautiful, summery Stewart check. These ties were $2.00 apiece.

Lastly, the small community thrift shop in town was having a clearance sale with all items at low prices. I found a sports jacket, light grey 100% tropical worsted wool by Pierre Cardin, with _four_ buttons (a bit unusual) and a navy blue travel blazer, likely a wool/poly blend but unspecified, by Penney's, for the startling price of --- wait for it --- 25 cents each! That is the absolute lowest price I have ever paid for a sports jacket or blazer in my life. At that price, a four-button "experimental" jacket and a run-around blazer, are certainly worth having, LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Your finds sound incredible. 

I wonder if these prices don't, sadly, reflect the collapse in traditional attire as, even in thrift stores, fewer and fewer are buying suits, ties, sport coats, dress shirts, etc. 

It's a shame, but I bet it's part of the story.


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Your finds sound incredible.
> 
> I wonder if these prices don't, sadly, reflect the collapse in traditional attire as, even in thrift stores, fewer and fewer are buying suits, ties, sport coats, dress shirts, etc.
> 
> It's a shame, but I bet it's part of the story.


You're absolutely right. I think I have been able to get wonderful jackets and suits at bargain prices because very few people are keen on buying them. This is why many of them go from $9 or so initially, down to $2 at clearance in Goodwill shops. The same is true with ties. Suits are rarely picked up.

Many of these clothes are finely made, and often tailored for old men's shops or are from good makers like HSM or Hickey Freeman. Many are new with tags, so it is almost like buying new at a shop. So a suit or sportcoat that would have set you back a few hundred dollars can now be yours for a few dollars.


----------



## ran23

Cleaning up some A&E Road Warriors in Black Penny Loafers. Can't wait to try these out later, full rubber sole--nice for the wood floors here. Briefly walking indoors, I think these will work just fine.


----------



## drpeter

I have a whole slew of penny loafers -- they get worn the most. A&E, Vintage and Modern Bass Weejuns, Florsheims new and old, Bostonians, old J&Ms. Most of mine are burgundy, brown or tan. I do have a few that are black. An English Grenson penny loafer with tan scotch grain leather is one of my recent acquisitions, brand new not thrifted.


----------



## drpeter

Recent acquisitions from Goodwill: Six Brooks Brothers shirts, button down broadcloth with small stripes or checks, made in Malaysia, looking almost new. Clearance prices at $2 per shirt.

Three fine leather belts from the small community thrift shop, at $1 per belt.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Recent acquisitions: Six Brooks Brothers shirts, button down broadcloth with small stripes or checks, made in Malaysia, looking almost new. Clearance prices at $2 per shirt.
> 
> Three fine leather belts, at $1 per belt.


That's some good hunting, for sure!


----------



## drlivingston

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Your finds sound incredible.
> 
> I wonder if these prices don't, sadly, reflect the collapse in traditional attire as, even in thrift stores, fewer and fewer are buying suits, ties, sport coats, dress shirts, etc.
> 
> It's a shame, but I bet it's part of the story.


As we strive to reach herd immunity, more and more people will start returning to their offices and business attire. Then, in terms of desirable dress clothing at thrift stores, we will revert to a sellers market (demand exceeding supply). Not only will people be needing to update their wardrobes, many will find that their existing wardrobes no longer fit on their over-indulged frames.


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> As we strive to reach herd immunity, more and more people will start returning to their offices and business attire. Then, in terms of desirable dress clothing at thrift stores, we will revert to a sellers market (demand exceeding supply). Not only will people be needing to update their wardrobes, many will find that their existing wardrobes no longer fit on their over-indulged frames.


I hope you are correct. To be sure, as we return to offices, some demand for "work" clothes will increase. But I still think Covid has accelerated the trend away from traditional-work attire that was already in place.

Over the next few decades, as more Baby Boomers pass, the oldest is 75, the thrift stores will probably see a regular inflow of traditional suits, sport coats, ties, etc., but I doubt the demand will be there to absorb all of it.


----------



## Tweedlover

Fading Fast said:


> I hope you are correct. To be sure, as we return to offices, some demand for "work" clothes will increase. But I still think Covid has accelerated the trend away from traditional-work attire that was already in place.
> 
> Over the next few decades, as more Baby Boomers pass, the oldest is 75, the thrift stores will probably see a regular inflow of traditional suits, sport coats, ties, etc., but I doubt the demand will be there to absorb all of it.


For some years now locally have seen few folks wear jackets and ties.


----------



## drpeter

Just in the past year, I have seen, and benefitted from, the inflow of high-quality traditional suits and sportcoats into thrift shops. Whether there will be a return to these kinds of clothing in the near future is hard to foretell. If history is any guide, these trends are cyclical, so a period of informal dressing might be followed by a resurgence of formal styles.

The other major factor that affects clothing styles and trends is cultural change. Over the last hundred years or so, we have seen a drift from very formal (almost staid), cuts, styles and colours in men's clothes to more informal ones. Tailcoats, stiff celluloid collars and heavily starched shirtfronts are antiques now. The trend has been towards softer fabrics, more comfortable, natural-shouldered jackets, and more vibrant colours.

I think this trend reflects general changes in the culture in the direction of greater informality in behaviour and social attitudes -- a move away from more traditional, and dare I say more rigid, manners and mores, toward more informal and flexible codes of deportment and behaviour. How long this trend will continue is hard to tell. Perhaps things will become so soft and flexible -- think of sweatsuits in airplanes -- that people will decide they have had enough of it and take up more formal clothing.

Formality and tradition are both factors that point towards consistency, sincerity and integrity in our history as a culture, at least in the Western countries. Maybe I'm an old fogey, but I still think of a good grey flannel suit as a badge of integrity. And the simple addition of a sports jacket to my clothes, on any given day, still gets me a more respectful, and even appreciative attitude from everyone I come into contact with on that day. It is as though they are a bit grateful, a tad happy, that someone bothers to put on a jacket!

As Doris Day famously sang: _Que sera, sera. _The philosophers would say that is what they call a tautology, LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> Just in the past year, I have seen, and benefitted from, the inflow of high-quality traditional suits and sportcoats into thrift shops. Whether there will be a return to these kinds of clothing in the near future is hard to foretell. If history is any guide, these trends are cyclical, so a period of informal dressing might be followed by a resurgence of formal styles.
> 
> The other major factor that affects clothing styles and trends is cultural change. Over the last hundred years or so, we have seen a drift from very formal (almost staid), cuts, styles and colours in men's clothes to more informal ones. Tailcoats, stiff celluloid collars and heavily starched shirtfronts are antiques now. The trend has been towards softer fabrics, more comfortable, natural-shouldered jackets, and more vibrant colours.
> 
> I think this trend reflects general changes in the culture in the direction of greater informality in behaviour and social attitudes -- a move away from more traditional, and dare I say more rigid, manners and mores, toward more informal and flexible codes of deportment and behaviour. How long this trend will continue is hard to tell. Perhaps things will become so soft and flexible -- think of sweatsuits in airplanes -- that people will decide they have had enough of it and take up more formal clothing.
> 
> Formality and tradition are both factors that point towards consistency, sincerity and integrity in our history as a culture, at least in the Western countries. Maybe I'm an old fogey, but I still think of a good grey flannel suit as a badge of integrity. And the simple addition of a sports jacket to my clothes, on any given day, still gets me a more respectful, and even appreciative attitude from everyone I come into contact with on that day. It is as though they are a bit grateful, a tad happy, that someone bothers to put on a jacket!
> 
> As Doris Day famously sang: _Que sera, sera. _The philosophers would say that is what they call a tautology, LOL.


I greatly enjoy your reflections. There are, indeed, some real deals piling up out there, literally, as tastes change. Clothes are such dear and familiar companions, and we remember them as clearly as we remember departed family and friends. As a result changes that took place quite long ago by most standards seem newer than they really are. Comfortable evening wear is something I figured out in the 1970s. I cannot imagine binding myself in overly fitted evening clothes, starched shirt, and patent leather shoes that pinch.

Your thrifting finds are impressive, but I am pretty firmly committed to sticking with my sharply pared post retirement wardrobe. We shall see how long that lasts! It does, however, look safe as we head into another Texas summer, a season designed for Patagonia stand up shorts, tee shirts, flip flops, gimme caps, and puffy tacos with Corona light and lime.


----------



## drpeter

Thank you for your kind words -- I suppose it is obvious by now that I love to reflect and write!

How true about clothes! They are indeed beloved companions and that is one reason why I find it so hard to purge.

As for your summer outfit, I'll go with everything except the cerveza. My strongest drink these days is tea, LOL. For me, shorts, T shirts and sandals are virtually a summer uniform here in Wisconsin. Perhaps poplin slacks and polo shirts for occasions that require something a bit more presentable. And a silk or linen-cotton blend sportcoat, once in a great while.


----------



## drpeter

Today's acquisitions from Goodwill:

A single-breasted, two-button HSM Gold Trumpeter blazer, soft worsted wool (120s from the feel of it), black with brass buttons, moderate lapels and single vent, very functional and useful when one needs a change from navy blue. I do have a black jacket, but it does not have brass buttons. Black blazers often work well with trousers in dove grey or Nantucket red. Cost $10.

A pair of Corbin navy gabardine slacks. It is 100% wool, has reverse pleats and is cuffed, made in the US. On Goodwill clearance at $2.

Three decent ties, all silk, at $2 each: Gant, Don Loper of Beverly Hills, and Robert Talbott. Small patterns, except for the Robt Talbott which has large flying pheasants on it -- this is off the beaten path for me, but for two bucks, why not?


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Today's acquisitions from Goodwill:
> 
> A single-breasted, two-button HSM blazer, soft worsted wool (120s from the feel of it), black with brass buttons, moderate lapels and single vent, very functional and useful when one needs a change from navy blue. I do have a black jacket, but it does not have brass buttons. Black blazers often work well with trousers in dove grey or Nantucket red. Cost $10.
> 
> A pair of Corbin navy gabardine slacks. It is 100% wool, has reverse pleats and is cuffed, made in the US. On Goodwill clearance at $2.
> 
> Three decent ties, all silk, at $2 each: Gant, Don Loper of Beverly Hills, and Robert Talbott. Small patterns, except for the Robt Talbott which has large flying pheasants on it -- this is off the beaten path for me, but for two bucks, why not?


Today's effort....a successful hunt, it would seem! May your hunt on the morrow be equally successful.


----------



## drpeter

A couple of interesting finds yesterday:

A US-made cotton/poly blend "uniform" coat which is thin enough to be a shirt, but styled like a sports jacket. Three buttons in front, patch breast pocket and lower pockets, cutaway quarters, ventless, with a collar that looks like a camp collar. The sleeves are plain and long like a sport coat's, but without any buttons. It looks very much like a short white coat that doctors might wear (not long enough to be a lab coat), except that the colour is a really rich royal blue. The label says Angelica Uniform Group. It seems like the perfect summery overshirt or light jacket to add on top of a T shirt. Cost $5.

A pair of black, US-made Towncraft kiltie tassel loafers, almost new, but with a crocodile-skin pattern pressed on the calfskin leather on the toe and vamp, the top of the sides, and, amazingly, the part of the insole on which the arch of the foot rests. I am quite sure it is not real crocodile skin. If it is, then it has to be from a truly diffident, thin-skinned crocodile -- one who would be overly sensitive to comments from all the other boisterous crocs, LOL. I bought it as a curiosity. Cost $6.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

We may have to do an intervention with you. Start up the Cutlass and take those things back right now. That poly uniform thing, chuck that out the window on the way there. The crock print shoes from low-end J. C. Penny's lowest-end Towncraft line, if you return them, maybe a busted-refrigerator-on the-back-porch type will use them as roach stompers. A man of your class should stick to the tweeds. Let's hear no more of this bobbing for crapola. Come back when you've fished up some Englishy jackets, Norwegian sweaters, Norfolks, Invernesses, balmacaans, chesterfields, alpacas, camels, shetlands, tattersalls, tartans, mole skins and corduroys. Rise to the occasion, the occasion being that you're not getting any younger, so now's the time to join the Peakster's 'How to Dress When You're Nearing the End' Club, where every moment, if not precious is ice cold beer'able and where thrifting in small doses is allowed if accompanied by a chaperone.


----------



## drpeter

Well, Peaks, my dear fellow, all those Englishy things you list, plus the Norwegian sweaters etc, are overflowing from my closets. How many Harris tweed jackets, grey flannels, khakis, chesterfields, tattersalls and cords can one have? Just to take one item, at last count, I had fifteen Harris tweed jackets, not to mention a dozen other tweeds. So now, I am picking up all the low-end things that attract my attention. It is called slumming by some, to use an old-fashioned word. Why restrict oneself to just high-end things?

Besides, why not indulge in these things? I think a really good mark of great taste is to find beauty in objects in the most ordinary, even beat-up category. Besides, one should not take one's obsession with any specific style too seriously. In fact, one should not take oneself too seriously (that's why I love your broadsides, LOL).

I think I may end up with two robes, two pairs of sandals and a begging bowl, like Katagiri Roshi, the most famous Zen teacher I know of. Everything else will be gone to charity. I'll promise you one thing though, Peakster: I shall do my level best to ensure that one of those robes is a Sea Island cotton tattersall, and the other a Harris tweed. And, with any luck, the sandals will be bespoke, from John Lobb. Deal?


----------



## drpeter

Now this find should make the Peakster happy and soothe his agitated Trad feathers: A soft 100% Scottish cashmere V-neck sweater, in a medium brown colour, made by the darling of the AAAC, Ralph Lauren. The only thing that bothers me a little is the dark red polo player on the chest, but oh well, for $8, it's not too bad.


----------



## drpeter

Recent finds from an antiques and vintage clothes shop:

A lovely thick cotton and poly cream sports jacket from Lands' End, made in my old country, India. Pretty standard features, medium-width lapels. patch pockets, two-button front and single vent. It has a nice, slightly heavy drape, and best of all, brown horn buttons that create a rich effect with the cream colour. Cost $3.50

Three 100% silk ties, one in summery pastel stripes, the other in black and cream thin stripes, and a third, a grenadine in a beautiful, vivid shade of fuchsia. The first two are Lands' End, the third is Cape Cod Neckwear. $3 each

I found a picture of the exact sports jacket online:


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^
The jacket's nice. For that kind of money, if you see similar, grab them. After paying of course. Because if you're wearing one at the Taco Bell drive-thru and your greasy fingers let the quesadilla ooze to your lap, it's all over. Curtains. Done. Place it in the trash along with the wrappers and bag, go to the trunk of the Cutlass and whip out a fresh one.


----------



## drpeter

That's the right approach, Peaks. In fact, already anticipating the problem you envision, I have taken pains to acquire a dozen or so similar jackets in slight variations of that cream colour I love. Prices ranging from $1.99 to maybe $9.99 tops.

I have eaten at fine restaurants on three continents, but I still have a hunger for Taco Bell. Thankfully, these days, I can go in and order (I really hate drive-thrus -- the mask, on top of my accent, gives the sweet Midwestern lads and lasses at the counter a lot of trouble, and they don't speak the Queen's English, that's for sure).

But I have a range of solutions to stains on clothes (O ye of little faith), so I won't give up that easily. I don't trash anything quickly. There are so many things you can do with unwanted clothes, including buffing your fine leather shoes.


----------



## fred johnson

You know, I am actually enjoying this "civilized" back and forth banter!


----------



## drpeter

Further finds:

A classic "346" Brooks navy hopsack blazer, with the full Ivy cut and look -- 3 roll 2 button stance, undarted front, medium lapels with quarter-inch stitching, single vent, patch pockets, and two spaced buttons on the sleeves. All buttons are brass with the 346 logo. Great fit, fine condition, lightly worn with no damage. Cost: $6.00

A Reed St James 100% camelhair beige sportcoat, leather buttons, with standard features and a timeless cut. Very comfortable. Cost : $6.00

Plus a few US-made ties, wool and silk, and one wool challis from England. And a wonderful wool scarf with muted olive, red and brown plaid. The ties and the scarf cost $2 apiece.

I found this quotation from the 1985 Brooks catalogue, posted by another member:

"Almost forty years ago Brooks Brothers commissioned a new line of clothing to be made for executives. Proudly, we named it after the New York flagship store at 346 Madison Avenue. Appropriately, 346 clothing offers classic tailoring, fine workmanship, fabrics and lasting value that is a Brooks Brothers tradition to provide. 346 is made for us under our careful supervision. The resulting quality, evident in the natural drape of the shoulder for example, assures the longevity of your investment."

Apparently my navy hopsack blazer cost around $190 in 1985. The "346" line fell between the entry-level Brooksgate line (buttons featuring the gate) and the Makers' or Own Make top line (buttons featuring the golden fleece).


----------



## drpeter

Today, I found a very nice, barely worn HS&M Gold Trumpeter suit. The material is 100% wool in a fine bird's-eye pattern, which looks medium grey overall. This is the first bird's eye suit I have ever had!

The jacket is half-canvassed, and the suit drapes very nicely because the material is fine quality and also slightly heavier than worsted cloth. Two-button front, darted, flap pockets, single vent and pleated and cuffed trousers. A good fit, except for the trouser legs which will have to be shortened an inch-and-a-half. A very good bargain at $9.00, given that these suits were in the $700 range at retail.

I read up a bit on the Gold Trumpeter line which was HS&M's top line. Since 2015, the logo just says GOLD, and their top line suits are called Monogram (I can't guarantee this, I simply read it in a posting here). My suit has the old logo with the trumpeter on horseback and "Gold Trumpeter" below it.


----------



## mhj

I seems that a thrifting trip to Wisconsin could be worthwhile.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Today, I found a very nice, barely worn HS&M Gold Trumpeter suit. The material is 100% wool in a fine bird's-eye pattern, which looks medium grey overall. This is the first bird's eye suit I have ever had!
> 
> The jacket is half-canvassed, and the suit drapes very nicely because the material is fine quality and also slightly heavier than worsted cloth. Two-button front, darted, flap pockets, single vent and pleated and cuffed trousers. A good fit, except for the trouser legs which will have to be shortened an inch-and-a-half. A very good bargain at $9.00, given that these suits were in the $700 range at retail.
> 
> I read up a bit on the Gold Trumpeter line which was HS&M's top line. Since 2015, the logo just says GOLD, and their top line suits are called Monogram (I can't guarantee this, I simply read it in a posting here). My suit has the old logo with the trumpeter on horseback and "Gold Trumpeter" below it.


During my civilian working years I bought more than a few of HS&M's Gold Trumpeter suits at retail pricing. Based on your experiences I should have been shopping the thrift shops.....but alas, I've always been a slow learner.


----------



## drpeter

mhj said:


> I seems that a thrifting trip to Wisconsin could be worthwhile.


Well, I believe it might be worthwhile. But I must say that I shop regularly at about five Goodwills and other shops, several times a week ( a little less with some of the outlying ones).

Today's find, for example, was an almost new, slightly scuffed pair of Made-in-England Doc Martens, tan colour with the white thread stitching in the welt. Beautiful condition, and a perfect fit. ( I am fairly easy to fit with ready-made pieces). The heels and soles show no wear I can discern, so the slight scuffing (easily fixed) is the only indication they've been worn -- it could have been marks acquired while moving them around! Cost me $25, which is a bargain when considering retail prices. This is the second pair of genuine English-made Doc Martens I have found in two months.

Also some nice ties, including a lovely Robert Talbott regimental with vibrant colors, in a heavy silk that almost feels like a seven-fold tie. Each tie was $2.



eagle2250 said:


> Based on your experiences I should have been shopping the thrift shops.....but alas, I've always been a slow learner.


LOL, it may be that this past year has seen a lot of good things sent to thrift shops. Again, if you don't stop by regularly, you can miss items. Even if I don't find something (I almost always find stuff, especially books and DVDs) it is enjoyable to hunt through things. I stop by at garage sales and flea markets in the summer as well. It's a good way to spend time, and in this part of the world, people love it when you stop by and chat -- I know three-quarters of the people in this town! Besides, didn;t the government tell us to stimulate the economy?


----------



## ran23

I was drenched in the Garden Dept of Home Depot this morning. Home to almost sun and wore the jacket that came in yesterday. Brown Suede, Banks small but a large small.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> Further finds:
> 
> A classic "346" Brooks navy hopsack blazer, with the full Ivy cut and look -- 3 roll 2 button stance, undarted front, medium lapels with quarter-inch stitching, single vent, patch pockets, and two spaced buttons on the sleeves. All buttons are brass with the 346 logo. Great fit, fine condition, lightly worn with no damage. Cost: $6.00
> 
> A Reid St James 100% camelhair beige sportcoat, leather buttons, with standard features and a timeless cut. Very comfortable. Cost : $6.00
> 
> Plus a few US-made ties, wool and silk, and one wool challis from England. And a wonderful wool scarf with muted olive, red and brown plaid. The ties and the scarf cost $2 apiece.
> 
> I found this quotation from the 1985 Brooks catalogue, posted by another member:
> 
> "Almost forty years ago Brooks Brothers commissioned a new line of clothing to be made for executives. Proudly, we named it after the New York flagship store at 346 Madison Avenue. Appropriately, 346 clothing offers classic tailoring, fine workmanship, fabrics and lasting value that is a Brooks Brothers tradition to provide. 346 is made for us under our careful supervision. The resulting quality, evident in the natural drape of the shoulder for example, assures the longevity of your investment."
> 
> Apparently my navy hopsack blazer cost around $190 in 1985. The "346" line fell between the entry-level Brooksgate line (buttons featuring the gate) and the Makers' or Own Make top line (buttons featuring the golden fleece).


I still miss Brooks Brothers. The 346 line was good value for those who wore suits to work.


----------



## drpeter

Today's finds:

A pair of mint burgundy Bass Weejuns (likely old stock), penny loafers made in USA, in completely unused condition, not a scratch on the sole or heel. Slightly loose for me, so I will have to wear thick socks or get a pair of heel inserts. Cost $10.00

A pair of vintage tan Johnston & Murphy tassel loafers, model name Edwardian, moderately used. A good fit. Cost $10.00.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Today's finds:
> 
> A pair of mint burgundy Bass Weejuns (likely old stock), penny loafers made in USA, in completely unused condition, not a scratch on the sole or heel. Slightly loose for me, so I will have to wear thick socks or get a pair of heel inserts. Cost $10.00
> 
> A pair of vintage tan Johnston & Murphy tassel loafers, model name Edwardian, moderately used. A good fit. Cost $10.00.


Congrats on another good hunt! May you long wear those new kicks and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## drlivingston

While not clothing, I felt this find was worthy of mentioning. Found this lovely Realistic LAB400 direct drive turntable for less than $20... complete with brand new Audio Technica cartridge. The original manuals were with it. The original receipt from 1979 was inside one of the manuals.


----------



## drpeter

Great find, Doc!

The Audio Technica cartridge is very good and not as expensive as some of the high end cartridges available. Realistic was also a pretty decent turntable and not very expensive, back in the old days. Many audiophiles who play vinyl records believe that the cartridge matters more than the turntable. Overall, $20 is a fantastic price to pay for this turntable.

Do you already have a setup into which this turntable can be hooked? I can recommend Polk Audio speakers very highly. I have two stereo systems, one vintage and one modern. However, I have modern Polk Audio bookshelf speakers hooked up to the vintage Dual turntable (there are other components too, all centred around a vintage Marantz receiver). These bookshelf speakers are mounted on stands which I made myself with the help of a woodworker friend, and the sound is as good as floor speakers.

Congratulations on this great find. There's a lot of fine vinyl in the thrift shops as well. At two bucks a pop, I have picked up some incredible bargains, often in mint condition.


----------



## ran23

Note quite a store, Garage Sale. Nordstrom Shoe Trees x 2, and 5 Suit Hangers for a total of $3.00. Nice to hear him say, He missed being in a suit & tie. Maybe early 70's. He looked about 42-Reg, wonder if he is selling ties?


----------



## Tweedlover

Recently sent a flyer from RL featuring polos in very nice, bright summery colors. None of my current, (6), polos are that summery in color and got me to lusting after them but not wanting to pay around $100 for a polo. Scratched that itch at Salvation Army today picking up 2 from my favorite affordable traditional casual clothing line, St. John's Bay, @$2 each-a buttery yellow one with navy stripes along the cuffs and collar and a royal blue one. So, sort of a RL fix while saving $98 per shirt.


----------



## drpeter

That's the spirit! I daresay you will find RL polo shirts in summery colours, for a few bucks more, at thrift shops, if you keep looking. I have picked some up from time to time with an average Goodwill price tag of $8. Some of them were actually new with tags, although a bit wrinkled or slightly shopworn. But that's what washing machines and irons are for, LOL.

What I always try to obtain at thrift shops is a Peruvian-made Pima cotton polo shirt. A lot of this kind of cotton comes from Peru. It could be from RL, or Lands' End or St John's Bay, or almost any other company -- the quality is outstanding, and it lasts forever. I have at least fifteen of these, in summer colours as well as in the usual shades of navy, dark green, grey and brown. Mostly solids, but occasionally stripes as well.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> That's the spirit! I daresay you will find RL polo shirts in summery colours, for a few bucks more, at thrift shops, if you keep looking. I have picked some up from time to time with an average Goodwill price tag of $8. Some of them were actually new with tags, although a bit wrinkled or slightly shopworn. But that's what washing machines and irons are for, LOL.
> 
> What I always try to obtain at thrift shops is a Peruvian-made Pima cotton polo shirt. A lot of this kind of cotton comes from Peru. It could be from RL, or Lands' End or St John's Bay, or almost any other company -- the quality is outstanding, and it lasts forever. I have at least fifteen of these, in summer colours as well as in the usual shades of navy, dark green, grey and brown. Mostly solids, but occasionally stripes as well.


All but 1 of my polos prior to this purchase have patterns and I wanted some solid colored ones. So, this fit that bill too.


----------



## drpeter

Lovely new find at Goodwill: Five brand new, 100% silk bow ties, two of them from Beau Ties of Vermont, the other three without a maker's label. All of them hold a knot very nicely. Cost $2 apiece.


----------



## Guest

drpeter said:


> Today, I purchased a Korean War era cotton trenchcoat, olive drab, with a wool liner (removable, buttoned-in type). This coat is in mint condition, never worn, and has no patches, or holes or any other sign of anything having been mounted anywhere on the coat. Late edit: The Patent Nos., are 21676 & 2198064, which correspond to the OG-107 Model, used during the period 1950-1953.
> 
> The construction is classic trenchcoat style, double-breasted, with a full collar and a belt. It comes to mid-calf for me, and the shoulders are perfect over a thick sweater or a sports jacket. Looks terrific with a popped collar. Total outlay with a special 10% discount: $85.50 plus tax.
> 
> This will complement my Korean war era M-53 field jackets rather nicely. Here is an image off the internet, with the details identical to the one I acquired:
> 
> View attachment 50729


Can you tell me the size


----------



## drpeter

Guest-515212 said:


> Can you tell me the size


The size tag under the collar of my trenchcoat says "Regular-Medium".

Generally speaking, many of the vintage military clothing pieces tend to be smaller than their counterparts in more modern times. So trying a piece on before buying is ideal -- I know that's hard if you are buying online, but in this case, I found it at a local antique shop.


----------



## drpeter

A nice pair of US-made cream painter's pants, picked up some weeks ago from Goodwill for a few dollars. These are brand new and labelled Stanley ( I know of the classic Stan Ray painter's pants, but these are a different brand). They are very high-waisted (around 13″ in front rise, I should think) and have wide legs.

The bottoms were unfinished and I got my tailor to hem the pants, no turnups. These trousers are made of a medium-heavy canvas-like twill (10 oz?) and are flat-front, and they have the usual tool loop mid-thigh on one leg and a small pocket, again mid-thigh, on the other. The front pockets are sharply angled and make them easy to access. They are also very deep pockets. My cost for these pants was $10.

They look great with polo shirts, tucked in or not. Nice for the cool, late spring weather we have been having. Bright colours in shirts go very nicely with the cream colour of these trousers, and they look great with canvas shoes or boat shoes, even sandals.

I was reminded of this purchase when I was looking at a new store online called Casatlantic mentioned in Permanent Style.

https://www.casatlantic.com/

This site is great, and the trousers are classic. I love the old WWII era photographs from Casablanca and Algiers as well.

All of these trousers are made in Casablanca! The owner's family is originally from Morocco, although he himself was born in Sweden. His name is Nathaniel Asseraf.


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> They look great with polo shirts, tucked in or not. Nice for the cool, late spring weather we have been having.


They look better if you're up on a roof holding a nail gun with a butt dripping from your mouth. They're carpenter jeans from Stanley Tool Works, late of Connecticut, and that's why they have tool loops and odd pockets. I use them for their intended purpose though I suppose they can be repurposed. The tailor person should have removed the straps. Related idea: Hanes briefs are sorta like swim trunks, maybe pick up a few pair if you're planning on using the village pool this year.



drpeter said:


> or perspn remove the straps.


----------



## drpeter

You know, Peaks, I thought of asking the tailor to remove the single tool strap, but then decided to leave it. I'll think about it, though -- easy enough for him to do.

LOL, I used to work on my own home and my friends' houses when I was in my 30s. Not going to do that anymore at 70! I have done some roofing, and also house painting, so I understand the tool loop, pockets, etc. I was just being descriptive. Although I never wore those kinds of pants when painting or working on stuff, just ordinary khakis or jeans.

No pools for me, Hanes briefs or not! The chlorine will just kill my eyes.


----------



## drpeter

Today's thrift shop find: A pair of brand new Belleville Desert Boots (approved by US Army, USAF) with tough Vibram sole, tan suede leather with reinforced toes, GoreTex liner, a large protective tongue, and multiple eyelets. About 8" high, and very comfortable, although it is on the heavy side. Perfect for winter wear. Cost $20.

I read some very positive reviews of these boots by ruckers and other heavy-duty users. So, this was a good purchase, especially when considering the price at various outlets, ranging from $60 to $175. The Belleville MSRP is $218.


----------



## drpeter

Picked up a US Army trench coat with full lining from a local vintage shop, at a highly reduced price -- it is in mint condition and all buttons and other components are intact. Fits me very well. 

This one is from the Vietnam War era, and will complement very nicely my other US Army trench coat from the Korean War era. A great additon to my military gear collection, on the heels of the Belleville boots above -- pun intended, LOL. The cost was $19.85, after multiple reductions from an initial price of $48.60.


----------



## drpeter

An interesting thrifting story -- the title should be _A Tale of Two Orphans._

This afternoon I found a nice Hart Schaffner & Marx sports jacket at Goodwill -- a 100% wool, small houndstooth jacket with dark brown and blue colours, and and a deep rust overpane, three-button front, single vent, darted, and very nice-looking. It was priced at $9, but I had $5 off for points, so I paid only $4.

Well, I took it home and discovered a small bit of green paper wired to the sleeve that had "Suit Set, $10" hand-written on it (not a Goodwill tag). This led me to wonder whether the bottom half of what was now a suit might still be hanging around at the shop. So I went back, and sure enough, among the trousers, I found the jacket's mate -- a pair of trousers with identical cloth, pleated and cuffed, and priced at $12.

I took it to the sales chap and told him the story, and showed him my jacket's $9 tag as well as the small tag with the suit set information on it. I was going to pay the full price, but he said he would give me the trousers for half of the price on the suit coat tag, or $4.50. He knew I was a regular there, and he thought it was unfortunate that the suit became separated.

I took the trousers home and it fit me perfectly -- waist and inseam and all the rest of it. Looked great with the jacket added. So now I have a HSM suit for $8.50.

Thus, at long last, the two orphaned pieces were reunited. It was the best of times for them...


----------



## ran23

I really need to get back to checking the Goodwill/etc stores.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> I really need to get back to checking the Goodwill/etc stores.


I agree, my friend. I have found some amazing deals these last few months. Careful browsing and patient examination of the items are both needed, but one often finds rare treasures in the midst of all those dozens of ordinary everyday garments. Of course, it is all in the eyes of the beholder, or the collector!


----------



## ran23

I got a brand new Sleeve Board last weekend.


----------



## Peak and Pine

ran23 said:


> I got a brand new Sleeve Board last weekend.


Good for you. Invaluable. Have you had one before?


----------



## ran23

Never


----------



## drpeter

Two recent thrift shop purchases:

First, an Indian-made pair of Crevo boots in mint condition, with very good construction details, lugged sole and stacked heels, fine, thick brown leather that shows character and some individual marbling and variation, solidly made. It has laces and an inside zip to help when putting it on. Comfortable fit, especially with a thickish pair of socks. $8.00 (MSRP around $100).










Second, a nice, cream/grey sports jacket, with thick, slubby Donegal tweed, flecked in reds, blues and greys. Made by Raffinati, no label for country of manufacture. It has side vents, a darted front, two button closure, and full lining. The shoulders tend toward the spalla camicia style, but only moderately. Seems unworn. Excellent fit, the only aspect I don't like too much are the lapels with Armani-style, low notches. But that is not a big deal. Cost $10.00

Plus a slew of bow ties, $2 apiece, nice colours and patterns.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday's thrift find: A mint-condition Banana Republic suit. It is made in Portugal of soft, jet black worsted wool, likely from the Marzotto mills in Italy since they do supply the cloth for many BR suits and jackets. It has a three-button darted front, flap pockets, single vent, medium lapels, and horn buttons. The trousers have reverse pleats, and a high rise, and 1-3/4"cuffs. Everything fits, so no alterations needed. The jacket is very slightly loose for me, but it is still quite serviceable. The pockets are all sewn shut, so I doubt if it has seen much wear, if at all.

To the best of my knowledge (and examination) it is half-canvassed. From what I read about
BR suits, this has to be from an earlier period (probably the late eighties or early nineties) because their present-day suits all appear to have fused jackets. Cost: $20.

I bought it because I don't have a black suit and I did not want to pass this one up at the low price they were asking for it. Such a suit has its uses (funerals, for instance) and also can look very elegant when accompanied by a crisp white shirt, and a brightly coloured tie, if worn to a dinner. Plus it will be perfect for an audition for the next version of _Men in Black_, LOL.


----------



## drpeter

Today's Goodwill find: A Ravgo Guayabera shirt in 100% ecru linen, mint with tags, and with all the trim and details (and buttons!) that are more or less standard for this classic Latin American shirt. It is made in the town of Merida, in Yucatan, Mexico. The hand is crisp, and the fit (a Large) is slightly loose, but fine. I have no idea if this will shrink after washing, but I will do a cold water handwash (or maybe a dry cleaning), just in case. The last guayabera shirt I picked up in Ecuador was the largest size I could find, but it still shrank so much I had to donate it to Goodwill!

The price for this was $1.99, which is their Clearance price. This is what it looks like, except that my shirt is not white but ecru (or perhaps wheat-coloured):


----------



## drpeter

Today must be "finds" day for me! From another thrift shop, I acquired a brand new Lands' End Shetland crewneck sweater with tags, in a mottled brown/olive/burgundy colour mix. It has saddle shoulders and was made in the UK. This sweater must be old stock, from the days when LE always had Shetland crewneck sweaters in various colours for each fall season, imported from the UK. Very nice for the upcoming fall. Cost $14.99.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have just returned to thrifting post COVID.

I hit 5 Goodwills in one day, not recommended if one has a bad back or feet.

A few finds….

A Kiton dress shirt in my size. My first one of these.

Multiple Brooks Brothers Makers USA dress shirts

Several Peter Millar dress shirts, one still with tags. A couple of merino sweaters as well.

A Trumbull and Asser dress shirt

A couple of Brooks Brothers jackets

Several Orvis and Columbia shirts


It’s all out there, but one has to be ready to go through thousands of shirts and jackets to find 50-75 keepers. But it’s a day well spent supporting a good cause and I will flip or give to friends what doesn’t fit me.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

BSR, it is great to see you back in this forum! And congratulations on your great finds.


----------



## drpeter

Two nice purchases from thrifts:

A nicely patinated tan leather folder, 14" x 11", with multiple inside pockets, and enough space for a notepad or an iPad. I loved the look of the leather, so I bought it! Cost $4.00.

A navy blue pinstripe HS&M suit with alternating thicker and thinner, muted stripes, very elegant-looking. Other than the fact that the trouser waist needs to be let out an inch, it needs no alteration. The material is tropical worsted wool, 100%. Made in the USA. Cost $2.50

Because I'm a regular there, they threw in the gorgeous, aged wooden hanger the suit came on (the kind with the spring-loaded trouser bar) for an extra buck! They do things like that at this place because I am a regular and I also often donate to them, in cash and kind.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

As there appears to be be a break in Covid at the moment, I am taking advantage of the opportunity to seriously pound the thrift markets.

I have had a lot of finds which I usually flip if I can't use them....far too many too list but here are some labels....

Brooks Brothers Makers/Made in USA shirts
J Press 3 roll 2 tweed jackets
Peter Millar shirts
Onward Reserve shirts
Sid Mashburn shirts
Allen Edmonds shoes
Ben Silver tie
Tons of Columbia and REI outdoor shirts
London Fog coats, like new
J Banks rain coat, with tags
A Turnbull and Asser shirt
A Kiton shirt
A Viyella shirt
A Beretta shirt

A great haul on the surface, but this was a 9-5 day looking through thousands of items to find about 75 that were keepers. I plan on listing a few on AAAC to help clean out my closet. I am currently working on a "one in-one out" scheme to keep things under control. 

Since joining AAAC, my shoe collection has gone from about 10 pair to over 60. I have more pair of AE loafers that I could ever wear. At $6 per pair, and in great condition, I can never turn them down. I doubt I will ever need a shoe repaired again. 

I tell my wife to blame you guys. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Good haul!

We'll take up the blame, my friend. I am in a much more dire situation, with more than 150 pairs of shoes, and masses of sportcoats and trousers. I too need to purge old stuff from my closet -- I am doing it slowly, and now have taken a moratorium on buying. Temporary, to see how things shape up.


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Since joining AAAC, my shoe collection has gone from about 10 pair to over 60. I have more pair of AE loafers that I could ever wear. ...


⇧ LOL. With @upr_crust and @RogerP posting their incredible shoes/boots and @Flanderian showing pics of incredible shoes/boots from all over the world, it has taken great restraint on my part not to increase my shoe collection.

WFH (for >10yrs now) and the rapid decline in dressing in our culture means I don't use the modest number of nice dress shoes and boots I currently have.

Thankfully, enough of my Connecticut Yankee Grandmother's thriftiness is still in my American-mutt gene pool to stop me from buying shoes/boots that I can't even fake justify.

If I had discovered AAAC greater than ten years ago, when I was still going into an office every day and people still dressed more, my shoe collection would have increased dramatically.


----------



## Patrick06790

I actually managed to sell some shoes on eBay -- without a lot of hassle. So the collection has gone from completely our of control to mostly unmanageable. Which is an improvement. Sort of.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Spent the am thrifting yesterday. A lot of great finds.....

The highlight was an assortment of J Press and Ben Silver repp ties with a BB and a Miller Brothers thrown in. Made in the UK, Ireland, and the US. Silk, some silk/cotton. Apparently, an Atlanta stock broker had liquidated his tie collection. All were in near perfect to perfect condition. About $2400 retail. I paid less than 2% of that.










I found a Brooks Brothers 1818 Saxxon Suit, dark gray wool with the herringbone pattern. The jacket fits in the shoulders but I need to have it taken up a bit in the middle. The trousers are perfect. Looks unworn.

A few BB made in the USA shirts as usual.

A nice tan BB camel hair jacket and a J Banks Cashmere jacket

A nice BB brown summer wool window pane jacket

A couple or Lands End made in England wool sweaters

Another practically new London Fog DB Trench. Question: do people buy London Fog and decide it is never worth wearing? I find one almost every week these days.

An assortment of the usual suspect shirts....Orvis, BB, Columbia hunting, a few vintage tweeds. Nothing out of the typical range I purchase.

Madras, Polo and BB, once easy to find, is very scarce these days. I found one BB short sleeve madras of recent make.

Thats about it for this week!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drpeter

Sounds phenomenal! Atlanta certainly is fertile ground for thrifting.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Looks like Covid is flaring again….the window is closing on thrifting in peace…..

The only way I am comfortable is to get there when the door opens and make a hasty exit before it gets busy.

Im certainly not interested in cramming myself info a small closet with strangers at an estate sale!

So frustrating as things didn’t need to be this way!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Looks like Covid is flaring again&#8230;.the window is closing on thrifting in peace&#8230;..
> 
> The only way I am comfortable is to get there when the door opens and make a hasty exit before it gets busy.
> 
> Im certainly not interested in cramming myself info a small closet with strangers at an estate sale!
> 
> So frustrating as things didn't need to be this way!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


You are so absolutely spot-on with your concluding observation, "so frustrating, as things didn't need to be this way!" People exercising their perceived rights for not getting vaccinated is really mucking up the broth in terms of 'the herd' getting through this pandemic. Frustrating, for sure. :angry:


----------



## drlivingston

drpeter said:


> Good haul!
> 
> We'll take up the blame, my friend. I am in a much more dire situation, with more than 150 pairs of shoes


I feel your pain...


----------



## drpeter

That's the beginnings of a shoe museum. Perhaps you and I could combine forces and open one, LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> I feel your pain...
> 
> View attachment 61679


Holy Smokes. Good for you. Your shoe storage area would take up the bulk of my apartment. Nice looking suede Chukkas upper left.


----------



## drlivingston

Check out this pair of awesomeness. AE released the limited production Sterling in full gator. Retailed for $2400. What did I pay? $25


----------



## drlivingston

Also picked up some ties at the same sale... Ridiculously low prices.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Given the current situation of bountiful supply, I could easy spend myself into the poorhouse and fill my house with bargains if I were so inclined.

Hermès ties for $4, J Press Donegal tweed for $7…..how many is too many?

I sell the excess on eBay, but buying, photographing, assessing condition, posting the listing….it all takes a lot of time!

cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Given the current situation of bountiful supply, I could easy spend myself into the poorhouse and fill my house with bargains if I were so inclined.
> 
> Hermès ties for $4, J Press Donegal tweed for $7&#8230;..how many is too many?
> 
> I sell the excess on eBay, but buying, photographing, assessing condition, posting the listing&#8230;.it all takes a lot of time!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> BSR


I bought our current home with the express purpose of filling the 2400 sqft finished basement with my thrifting treasures. And, yes, listing things on eBay is not a quick proposition. Lots of things have to happen before something finally gets posted.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've had a modest amount of success selling on Etsy. Not as many insane questions and determined low-ballers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Patrick06790 said:


> I've had a modest amount of success selling on Etsy. Not as many insane questions and determined low-ballers.


I have bought a few items on Etsy, and my sense was that it was a true shopping experience rather than an auction experience.


----------



## drpeter

From Goodwill yesterday: An unworn, 100% cotton tie, summery checks, medium width, made by Reis of New Haven. Cost: $2.00 plus tax. I am not sure if this company is still in business, but they did purvey a variety of Trad items some decades ago. I found numerous references to Reis while searching the AAAC forums.


----------



## drpeter

Five ties from thrifting, some with shop tags on them. Four of them are Brooks Brothers all-silk models, woven in England and made in the US. These ties are of heavier silk with small embroidered patterns, not the light, thin variety. The fifth tie is a Robert Talbott, also US-made and silk, but this one is a fine, thin material, with small yellow diamonds on a dark blue background. Total cost for all five: $10.


----------



## drpeter

Silk ties by Zegna and Brooks Brothers, $2 apiece. Light green and white university-striped OCBD from Brooks Brothers in mint condition, with no pocket, and a black embroidered BB suspended sheep logo on the left part of the chest where the breast pocket would have been. I had never seen a BB shirt with the sheep logo on the front of the shirt, so I bought the bloody thing! It was $8.99, a bit pricey for Goodwill, but still a bargain. This is the logo:


----------



## drpeter

Today, I found a hard-sided leather attache case with twin Presto combination locks and pockets on the inside of the top. The leather has a nice grain, but little in the way of damage or even signs of use. It looks very much like the McKlein Turner briefcase shown below (image from the net). My cost for this case was $55. I have a weakness for briefcases and have a small collection of them, ranging from full size doctor's bags to folios and folders, mostly leather, but also tough canvas bags. I have backpacks too, including a lovely one with patinated leather, beautifully mottled.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> Today, I found a hard-sided leather attache case with twin Presto combination locks and pockets on the inside of the top. The leather has a nice grain, but little in the way of damage or even signs of use. It looks very much like the McKlein Turner briefcase shown below (image from the net). I have a weakness for briefcases and have a small collection of them, ranging from full size doctor's bags to folios and folders, mostly leather, but also tough canvas bags. I have backpacks too, including a lovely one with patinated leather, beautifully mottled.
> 
> View attachment 63534


Quite nice. Have never had a hard-sided but had a thing for leather soft-sided and messenger bags when I worked. Have had no occasion to use mine since retirement.


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> Quite nice. Have never had a hard-sided but had a thing for leather soft-sided and messenger bags when I worked. Have had no occasion to use mine since retirement.


LOL, I am retired as well, but carry my briefcase with me on trips and to meetings where I might need papers or other materials. There's also room in the soft-sided canvas briefcases for a thermos of tea, biscuits, and other snacks, and a place to store my cell phone which is used strictly for emergencies.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Today, I found a hard-sided leather attache case with twin Presto combination locks and pockets on the inside of the top. The leather has a nice grain, but little in the way of damage or even signs of use. It looks very much like the McKlein Turner briefcase shown below (image from the net). My cost for this case was $55. I have a weakness for briefcases and have a small collection of them, ranging from full size doctor's bags to folios and folders, mostly leather, but also tough canvas bags. I have backpacks too, including a lovely one with patinated leather, beautifully mottled.
> 
> View attachment 63534


I would love to see your collection of brief bags and backpacks. I too am retired and continue to use my bags in the manner you describe in a subsequent post. Awhile back I posted a shot of my bags, piled in an Ekorne recliner in my study. I will try to dig that post up and re-post it.


----------



## ran23

Finally a Navy Sport coat in my exact size, from Save-A-Suit.


----------



## Oviatt

Not quite from a thrift store, but I found a pair of NIB Peal & Co Brooks Brothers Burgundy velvet slippers--my size--for $19.99 at Marshalls. Need these like I need a hole in the head but they were essentially free....


----------



## eagle2250

Oviatt said:


> Not quite from a thrift store, but I found a pair of NIB Peal & Co Brooks Brothers Burgundy velvet slippers--my size--for $19.99 at Marshalls. Need these like I need a hole in the head but they were essentially free....


A great find, for sure!


----------



## drpeter

Oviatt said:


> Not quite from a thrift store, but I found a pair of NIB Peal & Co Brooks Brothers Burgundy velvet slippers--my size--for $19.99 at Marshalls. Need these like I need a hole in the head but they were essentially free....


Now all you need is an elegant dressing gown, or a smoking jacket. You'll entertain at home in regal style, LOL.


----------



## drpeter

Some recent thrift-shop acquisitions: A Corbin sports jacket, worsted wool. dark grey with a faint maroon window-pane and soft shoulders. A Sussex sports jacket, three-button and undarted, with two buttons on the sleeve. An assortment of silk ties of various makes including several Brooks Brothers models of varying widths and a Polo wool bow tie in a tartan pattern. The jackets at $10 each, the ties, $2 each.


----------



## drpeter

Today's thrifting finds:

A Brooks Brothers silk necktie, navy blue, maroon and gold in tiny diamond patterns. $ 2.00.

An amazing, mint pair of burgundy Sebago LHS penny loafers with Made in Maine, USA on the sole and inside. Not a scratch anywhere and the soles and heels are pristine. The heels are rubber while the soles are leather. The beefroll style looks superb, the construction is rock-solid and they feel very comfortable on my feet. This looks very much like the model described in one of Sebago's earlier webpages from 2013 which I have copied below. From this description, I think the leather is chromexcel, but I am not sure of this. The original retail price I found when researching these shoes was $329.00. My cost for these beautiful shoes: An astonishing $5.00.

_To honor their almost sixty-year-old New England roots, Sebago is bringing things full-circle with a line of loafers hand-sewn in Maine by local craftsmen using full grain Horween leather from Chicago (as in the really, really good stuff). The collection includes two of the brand's signature loafer designs, a penny and tassel version, each made from a single continuous piece of top-quality colored leathers that should last you a lifetime. The classic styles, heritage construction, and beautifully rich American leather all make this one hell of a take on the shoe of the season that are well worth investing in._


----------



## ran23

A basic Tweed in brown, fits fine (40). Talboot tan chinos in 35 are a surprise fit. HIgh rise is why. [closet full of 38 jackets and 34 trousers].


----------



## drpeter

Another pair of US-made penny loafers made by Dexter, found at Goodwill, almost identical to the Sebago pair I recently picked up in colour, leather quality and soles. Again, soles unworn, one or two small scuffs in the uppers -- like the other pair, these may have been worn only indoors, probably at the shoe shop for tryouts. Cost: $10.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> Another pair of US-made penny loafers made by Dexter, found at Goodwill, almost identical to the Sebago pair I recently picked up in colour, leather quality and soles. Again, soles unworn, one or two small scuffs in the uppers -- like the other pair, these may have been worn only indoors, probably at the shoe shop for tryouts. Cost: $10.


I have to ask: if they're identical to another pair you recently picked up, why did you buy them?


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> I have to ask: if they're identical to another pair you recently picked up, why did you buy them?


LOL, the key phrase is _almost_ identical. But the main reason is the collecting malady that I suffer from!

I tend to stock up with certain types of shoes in larger numbers -- penny loafers, for instance. In this case, I picked them up because they were also from a different manufacturer, namely Dexter. I have a small collection of Dexter shoes of various kinds; they are mid-range in terms of quality, so they are useful for everyday wear. I wear them on a regular basis in fall and spring months, and sometimes even after the snow hits.


----------



## Tweedlover

Have no need for more sweaters. But, having a weakness for shawl collared cardigans, when I saw a Dockers shawl collared in medium gray, I added it to my other 2 shawl collared cardigans. Its weight is quite heavy. Like seemingly everything else around here lately, even the prices in the Goodwill have gone up. Would get sweaters there in the past for about $4, while I paid $7 for this.


----------



## drpeter

Indeed, Goodwill prices have gone up for most of their items including books, which I buy often. But I feel happy about that too, because I think the money goes toward helping others since Goodwill is an organization that is charitable in nature. Now I do not know how accurate this belief is, or whether it is simply wish-fulfillment on my part -- but Goodwill is listed as a non-profit, as far as I know.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Indeed, Goodwill prices have gone up for most of their items including books, which I buy often. But I feel happy about that too, because I think the money goes toward helping others since Goodwill is an organization that is charitable in nature. Now I do not know how accurate this belief is, or whether it is simply wish-fulfillment on my part -- but Goodwill is listed as a non-profit, as far as I know.


It is my understanding that The Goodwill Stores are an organization that focuses on offering a helping hand to those down on their luck. They are one of three organizations that are the recipient of most of my clothing and shoe donations, with Church resale shops and the Salvation Army rounding out the three.


----------



## drpeter

Today I found five short-sleeve shirts from Lands' End at a local vintage and antiques shop. The price was at an astonishing 87.5% discount from the ticketed value (25% off for each shirt, which was already at a 50% discount). The original ticketed price was around $6.30 per shirt. The total ticketed price was $31 and the cost to me for all five shirts was $3.88 plus a few cents tax! The shirts seem to be brand new -- at least they look unworn.

These are the beautiful Peru-made Pima cotton shirts which I buy when I find them. They are very comfortable to wear and look splendid with my usual kinds of trousers: Khakis, flannels and the occasional pair of jeans. Four of theses shirts are solids and one is striped (navy, pink, sky blue, black, and a striped blue-and-white). The retail price for one of these shirts currently ranges from $25 to $45. Not too bad!

Late Edit: I just spent half an hour taking the cut labels out of these polo shirts. Unfortunately, sometimes the labels with the company name inside the collar are cut (so that no one will try to sell them as mint shirts, perhaps?). I find them unsightly and the threads usually start coming apart, so I remove them with a pair of scissors, cutting close to the stitches and then pulling out the bits that remain attached. It does take some care, one must avoid cutting the material of the collar! I got all the shirts cleaned up without any damage. I really don't care about labels, I buy the shirts for the quality and cut, and don't need any labels to remind me of the brand, LOL.


----------



## ran23

I really have to get out of my house.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> I really have to get out of my house.


Now what might be preventing you? Concerns about the virus, perhaps? Or is it just home responsibilities or projects?


----------



## ran23

drpeter said:


> Now what might be preventing you? Concerns about the virus, perhaps? Or is it just home responsibilities or projects?


SARS-Covid is a big concern in my family.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> SARS-Covid is a big concern in my family.


The news today is that hospitalizations are beginning to drop -- the usual two-month cycle. Hard to say how safe it might be. Has everyone in your family been vaccinated?


----------



## drlivingston

Filson 242 large carry-on rugged twill bag


----------



## ran23

drpeter said:


> The news today is that hospitalizations are beginning to drop -- the usual two-month cycle. Hard to say how safe it might be. Has everyone in your family been vaccinated?


retired age, big on free vaccinations here.


----------



## drpeter

Today's purchase: A Canadian-made Chaps Ralph Lauren suit in soft, 100% worsted wool with POW check pattern in dark brown, and a very faint dusty red windowpane. From what I can tell, the jacket of this suit appears to be half-canvassed. A perfect fit for me, so there's no need for any alterations. The jacket is darted with a two-button closure; the trousers are high rise with on-seam pockets, cuffs, and reverse pleats. A very serviceable suit, slightly worn -- it will look refreshed after I go over it with my clothes steamer. Cost: $2.50


----------



## ran23

My first Ralph Lauren was a POW sport coat a while back, then Polo's made in VietNam were the softest cotton I ever found. I am a fan.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> My first Ralph Lauren was a POW sport coat a while back, then Polo's made in VietNam were the softest cotton I ever found. I am a fan.


By Polo's do you mean sportcoats or suits?


----------



## ran23

Cotton Polo shirts. Also got in some Brown Hounds-tooth to have hemmed.


----------



## drpeter

Today's find: A Hart Schaffner & Marx Gold Trumpeter, navy blue with pinstripes, two button, darted front, reverse-pleated and cuffed trousers. The material is a very soft flannel. Looks brand new with the stitches still in the pockets. Cost: $15.00


----------



## ran23

drpeter said:


> The news today is that hospitalizations are beginning to drop -- the usual two-month cycle. Hard to say how safe it might be. Has everyone in your family been vaccinated?


yes. all retired here.


----------



## TimF

Just saw 4 90s Brooks Brothers MiUSA button-down collar shirts, size 16-3, along with a few bespoke Turnbull & Asser and Hilditch & Key shirts. Pinpoints, end-on-end, but no oxfords. Not my size, but condition overall seems good. PM if interested; happy to proxy for those of discernment


----------



## drpeter

A recent Goodwill find: A US-made felt hat, 100% wool, it's a dark coffee-brown fedora. In very fine shape, and the label simply says LiteFelt. My research tells me this name refers to a process developed by the Bollman Hat Company to make felt hats for travellers that are both packable and water-repellent. The retail price seems to be in the $100 range. It's a handsome piece, and my cost was $1.99 plus tax. I'll wear it this winter, I'm sure. Meanwhile, it looks good in my hat collection.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> A recent Goodwill find: A US-made felt hat, 100% wool, it's a dark coffee-brown fedora. In very fine shape, and the label simply says LiteFelt. My research tells me this name refers to a process developed by the Bollman Hat Company to make felt hats for travellers that are both packable and water-repellent. The retail price seems to be in the $100 range. It's a handsome piece, and my cost was $1.99 plus tax. I'll wear it this winter, I'm sure. Meanwhile, it looks good in my hat collection.


Good for you. I picked up my first fedora-a tan felt Lee-some 40 years ago at a Goodwill which was made sometime in the 40's. It's in great shape.


----------



## ran23

A Nordstom dress shirt didn't come, in place was a Navy/Brown casual Nordstom, great autumn shirt. Ebay seller was happy to hear from me.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday, at Goodwill, I found three pairs of Ralph Lauren trousers made of heavier 100% wool flannel -- a solid dark blue, a dark brown windowpane and a dark grey muted mixed stripe. They all have English style forward pleats with onseam pockets and are cut generously. And they drape very nicely because of the weight, which I would estimate to be 12 oz/sq yd. They are in fine shape, but one pair has the inside silk lining around the seat coming apart a bit with the stitching, which can easily be fixed. My cost: $6 per pair, with a 25% reduction with a coupon for two pairs. So a total of $15 plus tax.

I took them to Mr Vang, my tailor, for shortening the legs and placing 1-3/4" cuffs on them. I also asked him to take in the waist an inch or so, since they were somewhat loose around the waist. I could have them held up with a tightly cinched belt, but the problem, especially with heavier wool flannel is that the fabric around the seat and thighs would then bunch up a bit, and not look trim. I love these trousers made as they are in the old-fashioned loosely cut style of the 1940s and the flannels and patterns lend themselves nicely to a retro look. These would look perfect with a crisp white or blue shirt, lightly starched, a bright rep tie, and a blue or maroon blazer. Or even one of my many Harris tweed jackets. Brown Scotch grain brogues would also add to the image.


----------



## drpeter

New thrift shop finds: A pair of white denim jeans (actually ivory) made by H.I.S., a company founded by Henry I Siegel in 1923 in New York. This company supplied field jackets to the US Army in WWII, so it has exactly the kind of pedigree that I like! 

These jeans are beautifully made, with straight legs. The hips and seat are snug but not tight and the waist and inseam are perfect for me. It has a medium rise, and the pale ivory will go well with practically any color in a shirt or sweater. Light blue and light grey sweaters are especially nice, as are navy blue shirts or sweaters. I have the right vintage brown leather belt for it. The cloth is thick, but soft. It has all the structural details of a standard pair of jeans. A terrific find. 

I also picked up a pair of dark brown, 100% worsted wool Nordstrom trousers, flat front, medium high rise, working coin pocket with a buttoned flap that also works, and plain bottoms. Again, another quality piece, and a perfect fit to boot. Total cost for both jeans and trousers: $1.75 plus tax. I doubt if one can beat that sort of price, even in a thrift shop.

Fortune seems to smile on me in these shops. But no smiles for the massive amount of sorting and discarding that I am in the process of doing -- I have little space left, so I need to move clothes and books to Goodwill or secondhand bookshops. On the other hand, I love living among stacks of books, so that part of it is all right.


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> New thrift shop finds: A pair of white denim jeans (actually ivory) made by H.I.S., a company founded by Henry I Siegel in 1923 in New York. This company supplied field jackets to the US Army in WWII, so it has exactly the kind of pedigree that I like!
> 
> These jeans are beautifully made, with straight legs. The hips and seat are snug but not tight and the waist and inseam are perfect for me. It has a medium rise, and the pale ivory will go well with practically any color in a shirt or sweater. Light blue and light grey sweaters are especially nice, as are navy blue shirts or sweaters. I have the right vintage brown leather belt for it. The cloth is thick, but soft. It has all the structural details of a standard pair of jeans. A terrific find.
> 
> I also picked up a pair of dark brown, 100% worsted wool Nordstrom trousers, flat front, medium high rise, working coin pocket with a buttoned flap that also works, and plain bottoms. Again, another quality piece, and a perfect fit to boot. Total cost for both jeans and trousers: $1.75 plus tax. I doubt if one can beat that sort of price, even in a thrift shop.
> 
> Fortune seems to smile on me in these shops. But no smiles for the massive amount of sorting and discarding that I am in the process of doing -- I have little space left, so I need to move clothes and books to Goodwill or secondhand bookshops. On the other hand, I love living among stacks of books, so that part of it is all right.


Well, the fact you're also getting rid of stuff at least means you're not a hoarder.


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> Well, the fact you're also getting rid of stuff at least means you're not a hoarder.


Well, I've heard people say I'm slightly off my rocker, collecting all these clothes and books. And stamps. And bicycles. Did I mention that I have sixty Thinkpad computers on which I have put all conceivable flavours of Linux?


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> Well, I've heard people say I'm slightly off my rocker, collecting all these clothes and books. And stamps. And bicycles. Did I mention that I have sixty Thinkpad computers on which I have put all conceivable flavours of Linux?


Can only somewhat relate in that I've smoked a pipe for some 45 years and have accumulated some 65 pipes with this year being my biggest for buying pipes, getting a number of the higher end ones I wanted. But, for me, unless I see a pipe that absolutely grabs me in the future, I'll buy no more. There comes a time when enough is enough, though I realize some collectors of things may never reach that point.


----------



## drpeter

Tweedlover said:


> Can only somewhat relate in that I've smoked a pipe for some 45 years and have accumulated some 65 pipes with this year being my biggest for buying pipes, getting a number of the higher end ones I wanted. But, for me, unless I see a pipe that absolutely grabs me in the future, I'll buy no more. There comes a time when enough is enough, though I realize some collectors of things may never reach that point.


LOL, the operative phrase is "unless I see a pipe that absolutely grabs me". That has always been my downfall.

The other factor in my numerous downfalls: The unstoppable urge to complete a set (of books, stamps, whatever). It is a peculiarity unique to collectors, this need to complete.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> LOL, the operative phrase is "unless I see a pipe that absolutely grabs me". That has always been my downfall.
> 
> The other factor in my numerous downfalls: The unstoppable urge to complete a set (of books, stamps, whatever). It is a peculiarity unique to collectors, this need to complete.


How about a thread on what people collect?


----------



## Tweedlover

drpeter said:


> LOL, the operative phrase is "unless I see a pipe that absolutely grabs me". That has always been my downfall.
> 
> The other factor in my numerous downfalls: The unstoppable urge to complete a set (of books, stamps, whatever). It is a peculiarity unique to collectors, this need to complete.


I know myself too well to utter "I'll never buy again" with total certainty as there already have been a few times when I thought I was certain I was done buying and wasn't. I tend to think, though, when it comes to collections of functional items, be they pipes, clothes, bicycles or laptops, the stage of enough is enough is usually reached. One can have so many pipes or clothes that each individual piece is used so infrequently as to make one wonder why it's even occupying space.


----------



## Tweedlover

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm in. My entry, _souls _.


How very Halloween of you.:devil:


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> New thrift shop finds: A pair of white denim jeans (actually ivory) made by H.I.S., a company founded by Henry I Siegel in 1923 in New York. This company supplied field jackets to the US Army in WWII, so it has exactly the kind of pedigree that I like!
> 
> These jeans are beautifully made, with straight legs. The hips and seat are snug but not tight and the waist and inseam are perfect for me. It has a medium rise, and the pale ivory will go well with practically any color in a shirt or sweater. Light blue and light grey sweaters are especially nice, as are navy blue shirts or sweaters. I have the right vintage brown leather belt for it. The cloth is thick, but soft. It has all the structural details of a standard pair of jeans. A terrific find.
> 
> I also picked up a pair of dark brown, 100% worsted wool Nordstrom trousers, flat front, medium high rise, working coin pocket with a buttoned flap that also works, and plain bottoms. Again, another quality piece, and a perfect fit to boot. Total cost for both jeans and trousers: $1.75 plus tax. I doubt if one can beat that sort of price, even in a thrift shop.
> 
> Fortune seems to smile on me in these shops. But no smiles for the massive amount of sorting and discarding that I am in the process of doing -- I have little space left, so I need to move clothes and books to Goodwill or secondhand bookshops. On the other hand, I love living among stacks of books, so that part of it is all right.


As I go about thinning my hoard, I feel your pain. LOL.


----------



## drpeter

Another nice hat picked up at a local thrift shop yesterday: A Stetson trilby in black felt with a plaid lining inside. Cost: $8.


----------



## drpeter

drpeter said:


> Yesterday, at Goodwill, I found three pairs of Ralph Lauren trousers made of heavier 100% wool flannel -- a solid dark blue, a dark brown windowpane and a dark grey muted mixed stripe. They all have English style forward pleats with onseam pockets and are cut generously. And they drape very nicely because of the weight, which I would estimate to be 12 oz/sq yd. They are in fine shape, but one pair has the inside silk lining around the seat coming apart a bit with the stitching, which can easily be fixed. My cost: $6 per pair, with a 25% reduction with a coupon for two pairs. So a total of $15 plus tax.
> 
> I took them to Mr Vang, my tailor, for shortening the legs and placing 1-3/4" cuffs on them. I also asked him to take in the waist an inch or so, since they were somewhat loose around the waist. I could have them held up with a tightly cinched belt, but the problem, especially with heavier wool flannel is that the fabric around the seat and thighs would then bunch up a bit, and not look trim. I love these trousers made as they are in the old-fashioned loosely cut style of the 1940s and the flannels and patterns lend themselves nicely to a retro look. These would look perfect with a crisp white or blue shirt, lightly starched, a bright rep tie, and a blue or maroon blazer. Or even one of my many Harris tweed jackets. Brown Scotch grain brogues would also add to the image.


I'm delighted with these trousers, which I picked up this afternoon after alterations. Not only did my great tailor (and brother) Mr Vang shorten them, he placed beautiful 1-3/4" cuffs on each trouser leg for all three. The weight of these cuffs now helps to drape the trousers perfectly. He took in an inch at the waist for each pair, which made them fit just right at the waist. And the silk lining that was coming apart for one pair was replaced fully at the seat. The total cost of alterations for all three came to $57, or $19 per pair, which is extremely reasonable. Since I paid $6 for each pair, this makes my cost for buying and altering each pair $25.


----------



## Mike B

Blazer found at the thrifts today...










Chaps by Ralph Lauren, I'm not sure when these were made, anyone know? 70's, 80's?










Sold at Bloomingdale's...










Fit pic...they definitely cut blazers trimmer and longer back then...










And, can't beat the price...










This blazer is going to knock out a Brooksgate blazer that I have from the same era. This new blazer is a slightly better fit (a little longer, the sleeves are a better length, a touch more comfortable).


----------



## drpeter

Today I picked up a lovely grey flannel suit (Oxford or mid-grey) from a thrift shop in a nearby town that I had not visited in a while. These are not easy to come by, in my experience.

The suit is somewhat unusual in that the single-breasted jacket has a one-button closure, jetted pockets without the usual flaps, and four buttons on each sleeve forming surgeon's cuffs ( the lower three can be unbuttoned ). And it has two deep, English-style side vents. The trousers are also a bit unusual. They are comfortably draped but without cuffs. They have a single reverse pleat on each side, and they also have a small flapped and buttoned coin pocket below the right waistband, plus two back pockets with pocket flaps. The suit is of mid-weight flannel (around 10-12 oz) so it can be worn comfortably indoors where there is central heating. It is classically cut in a timeless fashion, fits me very nicely and will need no alteration.

The suit has a label on the inside of the jacket -- it simply says Cedric's. There is also a label inside the collar that says it was made in Canada and that it is 100% wool and should be dry-cleaned. It seems to me that this suit may have been semi-custom or even full custom because of the less-than-standard details I mention above, and the absence of a company brand. I did turn up some information about a shop named Cedric's so the suit may have been ordered through them, but with custom details.

The hand of the flannel is very nice, and the mottled look adds to the classic feel of the garment. Overall, it is a great suit to add to my collection. Medium grey flannel suits are extremely versatile and can be worn on all sorts of occasions -- it is easy to dress them up or down.

Total cost: $10 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

Matt S has some interesting things to say about one-button suits. While more in the realm of bespoke tailoring, they are seen more often in the UK. Here is his link, within the Bond Suits blog:

https://www.bondsuits.com/one-button-suit/


----------



## ran23

this current 'body' of mine sucks. Brooks Khaki in 34 x and Hickey Freeman gray wool in 35 x coming in soon. I think I will put brace buttons on everything.


----------



## drpeter

I had reported earlier about a very nice find of a grey flannel suit, likely a custom suit because of some unusual features. Well, today at Goodwill, I picked up a 1960s vintage sports jacket in a medium-dark Cambridge grey herringbone, 100% wool, and with all the classic Ivy boxes ticked: Lapped seams at a quarter-inch, undarted front, three-button closure with two spaced cuff buttons, hook vent, medium lapels with a curve in the bottom part of the notch (I discovered this is called a half-clover lapel), and quarter lining. The fit is perfect -- my proportions are very easy to fit off the rack, fortunately, and most of the time, the only alterations needed would be in sleeve length. The jacket is in great condition, and while I have many herringbone jackets, including many in different shades of grey, I can still use this one. Needs some wrinkles steamed out, however. Cost: $6 plus tax.

I also found another sports jacket by Corbin, a two-button standard model in a nice dark brown plaid wool, which will need sleeves shortened. It is also about 3/4 inch longer than my usual measurements, and I am going to let it be and not shorten it. That amount of change in length one way or the other should not make any difference, really. This one cost me $7 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

The thrifting finds continue. Today I discovered a classic tan Burberry raincoat, single breasted and with raglan sleeves, their standard Nova plaid and all, made in the USA and sold with the label of Carroll and Company, which research reveals was a high-end shop catering to Hollywood folks back in the day. They closed down in 2018. I've also found from this forum and elsewhere that Burberry has done manufacturing in the US, which I did not know. I knew they have outsourced to other countries in the world. The coat is a 51% cotton / 49% polyester mix and in very good condition, no damage, but it is definitely vintage. I will get it dry cleaned and pressed -- it's a bit wrinkled now, and I almost thought I should wear it in that condition for a while, LOL. A bit of the old sprezzatura, right? Total outlay $50 plus tax. Not too bad, considering that others have mentioned prices north of $1000 for a brand new Burberry even back in the eighties!

LA Times piece on Carroll and Company's closing:

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-carroll-co-closing-20181226-story.html
And this is the new custom service started by John Carroll:

https://carrollcustom.com/
Late Edit: After I posted this information, I did discover Andy's announcement back in 2018 of the closing of Carroll and Company, and Mr Carroll's message related to their closing as well. I simply did not think of checking here after I found the information on the company, my apologies.


----------



## drpeter

A Lands' End US-made vintage chore jacket in muted red, green and grey plaid with other colours as well. Cost $12 at a thrift shop. Two other Goodwill sportcoats, both tweed (light grey herringbone, Scottish Cashmere, made in USA by Benjamin Chicago; and light brown herringbone with rust windowpane, Polo University Club, also made in USA). Each sportcoat cost $10.

Here is an exact picture of the chore jacket, identical to mine in colour and design details (open, unflapped patch pockets, buttons and zip, handwarmer pockets, etc. It is warm with full lining, and fits perfectly over a sweater. The shoulder seam extends an inch or so below my shoulder bone, but I think that is part of this design. It is mid-thigh in length, and should be all right for milder winter days, layered over shirt and sweater. LOL, for the arctic Wisconsin weather, I have the vintage Monty Gloverall duffel coat, in standard beige and complete with hood. It is like a suit of armour.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I had one of those coats back in the olden days. 

Dr Peter -- Where do you keep all this stuff?


----------



## drpeter

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I had one of those coats back in the olden days.
> 
> Dr Peter -- Where do you keep all this stuff?


Believe it or not, in a medium-sized flat. I also have a storage room in the basement. Plus, I recycle and take things out to charity shops with reasonable regularity. But we have to face facts, it is an addiction, and I do the same with books (7000), films (at least 1000 DVDs) and stamps (100 albums). Don't even ask about other things...LOL.


----------



## ran23

Save A Suit on ebay is at 60% right now. picked up a few ties. all Brooks.


----------



## drpeter

A neat find at a nearby thrift shop: A dozen wooden suit/sports jacket hangers, four of them in dark brown mahogany finish with brass hardware; another two of them US-made Setwell, suit hangers with maple finish, and with the built in clamp system for hanging trousers; and the remaining half-dozen in light maple finish. They are all intact and without scratches or chips of any kind, so they have been used very lightly. A wipe-down with isopropyl alcohol has restored them to a bright look. My cost for the twelve hangers was $6.00 plus tax. Just lovely.

Brand new, the mahogany/brass style would cost around $25-$30 per hanger. The maple models would be about $15-$20. So at 50 cents apiece, this was a superb bargain.


----------



## Tweedlover

Our local Goodwill had a black leather bomber jacket in extremely good condition in heavier weight hide for $20. So, picked it up after first calling a local shoe repair business who said he could put in a new zipper for me for $25. Structured Urbanwear made it and could find nothing on them online, though the repair guy-seems like an old cowboy who works with all kinds of leather goods-said it looked like quite a nice quality jacket. (edit)On second thought, perhaps it was Structure not structured. As it's at the repair shop now, cannot double check but see plenty of Structure jackets online.


----------



## drpeter

Two items picked up from a vintage/antique store this past Sunday:

A US-made Woolrich shirt-jacket, in a red wool twill fabric with an interesting pocket arrangement I had not seen before. It has a flap which runs along the entire top of each front panel with a button hole on each side for the button on the pocket to fit into -- unusual, to say the least. It also has a flap on the back, rather like a storm flap on G-9 jackets or trench coats. In excellent condition, does not look worn at all. Cost: $8 plus tax.

A US-made Eddie Bauer vest, in a grey and cream wool twill fabric that is rather similar to the fabric of the Woolrich jacket. It has four front pockets, rather like a sporting vest. A good fit for me. It is in excellent condition. Cost: $7 plus tax.

Here is a picture of the jacket from the web; it looks identical in colour and styling to mine, although the colour on mine is much brighter. This one is faded and has some paint or stain on the sleeve.


----------



## drpeter

Today, I found a pair of shoes in Goodwill that had a brand name that had M as the first letter, with the rest faded away on the insole. But below this there was a word that was not faded, and it was Velvet-Eez. it turned out to be a manufacturer right here in Wisconsin, *Mason Shoe Company* of Chippewa Falls, now defunct (1909-2003). The quality of the shoes was surprisingly good, so I bought the pair. I also noticed a Boot and Shoe Workers' Union circular logo, very small, on the inside of the shoes' quarters where the size and product numbers are placed.

These were plain-toed oxfords in a lovely medium tan calfskin (I have very few in this shade), with fine stitching and workmanship and medium wear. Some scuffs and tiny scratches that could all be fixed with a bit of standard shoe care -- conditioner, wax polish and elbow grease. I found this image from Classic Shoes for Men that is identical in colour and style to the pair I picked up, except that these have cap toes, and are unworn. I doubt if mine are as old as the ones shown in this image.

My cost for these shoes: $15 plus tax.

https://classicshoesformen.com/the-collection/new-vintage-mason-cap-toe-oxford-circa-1940-44c/


----------



## kantian

Some ties purchased last week for between 1$ and 2$ each


----------



## drpeter

Very nice! What makes/brands are these?


----------



## kantian

drpeter said:


> Very nice! What makes/brands are these?


Top row left to right: club room (vintage label), kenneth cole, polo ralph lauren, geoffrey Beene
Bottom row left to right: ermenegildo zegna, principe, brooks brothers, italianissima, hanover st. the works ltd


----------



## drpeter

kantian said:


> Top row left to right: club room (vintage label), kenneth cole, polo ralph lauren, geoffrey Beene
> Bottom row left to right: ermenegildo zegna, principe, brooks brothers, italianissima, hanover st. the works ltd


That's a terrific haul -- especially at those prices! Congratulations on your finds -- from one who is an ardent thrift shop enthusiast, LOL.


----------



## drpeter

A small collection of ties, four of them from Haband, made in Paterson, NJ. Their ties vary widely in material and quality, so I selected the ones that felt and looked like silk, and had a nice, crisp hand. The ties were neat, with tasteful patterns repeating on a uniform surface. They were of medium width (2.5" to 3"). Cost: $2 apiece.

Also, two pairs of shoes:

A pair of AE Kenwood LHS penny loafers in a light tan, soft leather. Slightly loose for my feet, but with a thick pair of socks, they are fine. Cost $15.

A pair of mint Nisolo plain-toe derbys from Peru in a desert tan. Extremely soft and very comfortable, they are collapsible and easy to pack for travel. I am not sure what sort of leather it is -- the feel is close to deerskin, but thinner than most deerskin goods I have seen. Cost $6.00.

Nisolo is an environmentally-conscious company. Here is an image of the pair of shoes I picked up:

https://nisolo.com/products/mens-lightweight-flex-derby-tobacco


----------



## drpeter

Today's finds: Two herringbone tweed sports jackets, constructed in the Trad/Ivy style with the exception of darts in the front. They both have single back vents and flap pockets, and are made from rich, 100% wool fabric. One jacket is a medium-to-light grey with faint blue and rust stripes/threads. The other is medium-to-dark brown, no stripes of any kind. The grey jacket was made by Majer and was sold through Bill Taber Menswear in Rockford, IL. The brown jacket was made in the JD Christopher line. They are both very serviceable, and were hard not to pick up at $5.00 apiece.


----------



## Flairball

I had some luck on eBay and scored this lovely bellows pocket Orvis HT jacket.


----------



## drpeter

Very nice. I like the informality or sportiness of the bellows pockets.


----------



## Flairball

The ebay gods seem to be smiling upon me. Found another great (or so it would seem) deal on a Harris tweed. Kinda feel like I stole this jacket. Scheduled to arrive on Friday


----------



## Flairball

The new ebay thrifted HT arrived, today. It's outstanding. Brand new. $40. I'll need to have the sleeves taken up a bit, but that's nothing new. Can't wait for it so see the light of day.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^
Great pockets.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Flairball said:


> The new ebay thrifted HT arrived, today. It's outstanding. Brand new. $40. I'll need to have the sleeves taken up a bit, but that's nothing new. Can't wait for it so see the light of day.
> View attachment 76689
> View attachment 76691


The tweed is fabulous.

To me, Jackets/Sports Coats are all about the lapels. I can only hope that somewhere along the road someone hasn't creased the lapels flat. (I love a "Roll" in lapels.)


----------



## Flairball

127.72 MHz said:


> The tweed is fabulous.
> 
> To me, Jackets/Sports Coats are al about the lapels. I can only hope that somewhere along the road someone hasn't creased the lapels flat. (I love a "Roll" in lapels.)


This jacket arrived folded flat and in an envelope. I'm certain that once it hangs a bit it will gain its loft. Even if it does not, it's still an outstanding tweed.


----------



## Tweedlover

Flairball said:


> The new ebay thrifted HT arrived, today. It's outstanding. Brand new. $40. I'll need to have the sleeves taken up a bit, but that's nothing new. Can't wait for it so see the light of day.
> View attachment 76689
> View attachment 76691


Good for you. My only HT jacket came from eBay, too. Also for $40. Mine looked to be from the 60's, (and in like new condition), given the narrow lapels and I love it. It's the only item of clothing I've even bought from eBay.


----------



## Patrick06790

Flairball said:


> This jacket arrived folded flat and in an envelope. I'm certain that once it hangs a bit it will gain its loft. Even if it does not, it's still an outstanding tweed.


Hang it on the back of the bathroom door when you shower. A couple of treatments like that should do the trick.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> This jacket arrived folded flat and in an envelope. I'm certain that once it hangs a bit it will gain its loft. Even if it does not, it's still an outstanding tweed.


If the jacket fabric does not fluff out, hand it in your bathroom with a hot shower running for 30 minutes. That should do the trick. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Peak and Pine

That hot shower thing presumes the jacket had a roll to begin with. Hit or miss though.

Skipping the miss and going straight for the hit, two things to try. A folded terry placed beneath the lapel parallel with the crease, a press cloth on top and a hot iron with lots of down pessure.
Or a length of clothes line tacked along the crease (kept permanently in place), and lapel pressed down with a cloth.


----------



## drpeter

Flairball said:


> This jacket arrived folded flat and in an envelope. I'm certain that once it hangs a bit it will gain its loft. Even if it does not, it's still an outstanding tweed.


This is where a clothes steamer comes in handy. Five minutes with one, and your tweed jacket will look as though it just came back from being professionally pressed. I've taken out wrinkles in wool, and even silk, that looked close to permanent with this method. If needed, you can then do a bit of touch up pressing, ideally with a clean cloth between iron and jacket.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> If the jacket fabric does not fluff out, hand it in your bathroom with a hot shower running for 30 minutes. That should do the trick. Good luck in your quest.


Thirty minutes? That's quite a lot of water, almost enough to float an ark. I suspect there will be people from arid Greater Los Angeles banging on his door, Eagle, demanding all that water, LOL.


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> This is where a clothes steamer comes in handy.


Actually it doesn't. Steam plays no part in returning loft to a pressed flat lapel. A heavy iron does, applied with downward pressure.

Quickee how-to.
Drape jacket over side of ironing board so just one lapel is on the surface. Use pins if necessary. Close lapel and soak with sprayer or loaded sponge. Place cloth on top. Hit with iron, heavy downward. After a few seconds, remove cloth, lift and flop lapel to allow heat beneath to escape. Repeat. Keep doing this. Do it to other lapel. Unpin from board, turn jacket over and do fronts of lapels.

If lucky, you've now got a Nehru style jacket: no lapels.

Sandwiched between the two layers of lapel cloth is interfacing, a stiffener. This is why you soak the lapel, you want moisture to get through to it, and the repeated iron pressings to flatten it. You also do similar when changing the shape of a lapel, like converting a three roll two to a hard three, which is something you trads would never want to do, but I have done on three roll twos that errantly found their way into my closet.)

After the lapels have been pressed into nonexistance, you then set about either repositioning them, or returning to original position, this time with loft/roll. (See other post, mine above, for how to do that.)


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday's find from a Goodwill in a neighbouring town: A dark brown small herringbone Gant sports jacket, 100% wool, made in Portugal. It has medium lapels, a slim cut and double vents. A good fit.


----------



## drpeter

I was assuming that the jacket, folded flat might have wrinkles, hence my suggestion for the steamer, and perhaps this was also the motive behind others' suggestions about hot showers. Perhaps I was mistaken in assuming Flairball had a concern with wrinkles. For loft, I agree with Peaks' suggestions.


----------



## Flairball

drpeter said:


> I was assuming that the jacket, folded flat might have wrinkles, hence my suggestion for the steamer, and perhaps this was also the motive behind others' suggestions about hot showers. Perhaps I was mistaken in assuming Flairball had a concern with wrinkles. For loft, I agree with Peaks' suggestions.


Harris tweed doesn't wrinkle easily, and when it does my experience has been that they fall out under their own weight. The jacket is in having the sleeves altered, and will be home next week. Should the lapels be unacceptably flat, I will probably just have me dry cleaner deal with it. He's good. If the lapels are just kinda flat, I shall live with it until the jacket requires a cleaning. I've always been of the mind set that a stunning tweed will distract from minor deficiencies. Besides, I doubt anyone in the real world takes notice of such things.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Not sure if considered thrifting, but a nice deal online for some made in USA ocbds in my size and trad fit! I am pleased!


----------



## williamkazak

I found a wool blazer labeled Armani Jeans. It is a bit oversized on me, suitable for wearing with a winter weight sweater. Sleeves need to be shortened a bit. I do not seem to fit all that well in Italian clothes that I find when thrifting. My recently thrifted Italian double breasted polo coat should be let out in the waist a bit or the buttons moved two and one half inches for my waist. I never know what I will find but it can be very productive.


----------



## drpeter

williamkazak said:


> I found a wool blazer labeled Armani Jeans. It is a bit oversized on me, suitable for wearing with a winter weight sweater. Sleeves need to be shortened a bit. I do not seem to fit all that well in Italian clothes that I find when thrifting. My recently thrifted Italian double breasted polo coat should be let out in the waist a bit or the buttons moved two and one half inches for my waist. I never know what I will find but it can be very productive.


LOL. For a second, I thought you lived in Lansing, Michigan but then checked the zip code and found that it is in Illinois. I used to live in East Lansing, Michigan, years ago, hence my interest in your location. I'm glad you are able to find useful items. As for fit, having a good alterations tailor close to where you live is a huge help. I have a great tailor and that has made a big difference in the fit of items I find thrifting.


----------



## ran23

A Navy Brooks wool trousers for $13.00, bay


----------



## ran23

I have found Polo's made in VietNam to be the softest cotton. Ralph Lauren and Nordstrom, I have. One seller on ebay had clear shots of the labels, Navy and Red RL polo's coming my way soon.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> I have found Polo's made in VietNam to be the softest cotton.


I'll have to check those out.

Have you tried polo shirts made in Peru, with 100% Pima cotton? My preference is for those shirts. Lands' End used to carry them, and I often pick them up as NOS or thrift shop picks.


----------



## ran23

I am wearing a Pima Cotton RL Polo right now, warm in the house ,28 outside.


----------



## Oviatt

I need these like I need a hole in my head but.... At a local charity shop I found a tail coat and trousers (perfect fit) from the great old store Bullock's Wilshire. They had another in midnight blue by Rogers Peet for Robinson's that I may go back and get as well. I also bought a beautiful shawl collared bespoke tuxedo (the tailor's tag was a shop in Florence, Italy which I will have to research). It always amazes me when a bespoke suit is such a perfect fit, like I had some sartorial doppelgänger in Italy in the 1940s. Both were $35 each. Now I need a ball to attend......


----------



## drpeter

Oviatt said:


> I need these like I need a hole in my head but.... At a local charity shop I found a tail coat and trousers (perfect fit) from the great old store Bullock's Wilshire. They had another in midnight blue by Rogers Peet for Robinson's that I may go back and get as well. I also bought a beautiful shawl collared bespoke tuxedo (the tailor's tag was a shop in Florence, Italy which I will have to research). It always amazes me when a bespoke suit is such a perfect fit, like I had some sartorial doppelgänger in Italy in the 1940s. Both were $35 each. Now I need a ball to attend......
> 
> View attachment 77895
> 
> 
> View attachment 77899


Go for it! Sign up for a Fred Astaire revival dance -- there has to be one somewhere. There you might well meet your very own Ginger Rogers and a new career will be launched, new stars will rise on the horizon, and you can come back here and tell us all about it.


----------



## drpeter

This afternoon, despite the Arctic temperatures, I ventured out to a Goodwill and was rewarded well for my perseverance. A very nice knee-length overcoat made of cashmere and wool, with no pockets other than hand-warmers on each side. Its rich, lustrous, vibrant tobacco brown wool is what I liked most about this coat and what tempted me to buy it. The label says the material is from Italy and the brand is Prague. It looks and feels very elegant, and what's best, it fits me (over a sweater) very nicely.

A bit of repair is needed at the lower edge of one handwarmer pocket where stitching has come undone, and a front button has fallen off, but there were replacement buttons including the little black back-button that provides support for the front button! That level of care is always pleasant to see and indicates overall quality. Cost: $15 plus tax.

I found an image of a Prague coat that looks very much like mine, except that the colour is darker, more like darkish milk chocolate. Tobacco is the name used by some clothiers to describe the colour of the coat I picked up.


----------



## 215339

Retail therapy continues! I've been looking to get the "perfect" polo coat, and I realized it may not exist. I've read a great cloth for a polo coat is 50/50 lambswool/camel hair for durability.

I was very close to sourcing camel hair cloth myself, then have it made into my own coat.

I found a very nice coat on Etsy though. Ideally, I would have added 2 inches to the length, it seems about mid-knee length based on the measurements. Other "ideals" would be no darts, turnback cuffs, and lapped seams on the sleeves.

Fingers crossed it fits me well and has no issues.


----------



## drpeter

The coat looks very nice. Perhaps a steaming, once you get it, will refresh the wool and get rid of some wrinkles. I like the fact that the top two buttons are not too widely spaced.


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> The coat looks very nice. Perhaps a steaming, once you get it, will refresh the wool and get rid of some wrinkles. I like the fact that the top two buttons are not too widely spaced.


I'll likely take it straight to dry cleaning, there is a chance it may contain moth eggs or other critters. It's what I just did with my raglan coat.

I do have a clothing brush with nylon bristles, but I wonder if that's too harsh for camel hair.

I also dig the top two buttons having narrow spacing. There was another picture on the mannequin which suggested it had a wide spacing, so I'll find out when it arrives. I think these buttons can be easily moved if I don't like the configuration.


----------



## drpeter

Dry cleaning is always a good idea for second-hand items, but it can be quite expensive these days, especially when compared to the price you paid for the coat at the thrift shop. I also dislike those heavy stickers they put inside clothes, sometimes right on top of the label!

Boar or pig bristles are the best for wool and cashmere, respectively. I don't know about synthetic bristles like nylons, I think there is some risk that they might damage the fabric. A couple of proper clothes brushes are a nice investment, and are not that expensive.


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> Dry cleaning is always a good idea for second-hand items, but it can be quite expensive these days, especially when compared to the price you paid for the coat at the thrift shop. I also dislike those heavy stickers they put inside clothes, sometimes right on top of the label!
> 
> Boar or pig bristles are the best for wool and cashmere, respectively. I don't know about synthetic bristles like nylons, I think there is some risk that they might damage the fabric. A couple of proper clothes brushes are a nice investment, and are not that expensive.


I had to recheck my Kent CG1 brush, and it says "real bristle". I'm assuming that is boar or pig? It feels quite stiff and coarse.

This reminds me of a comment I saw on a Permanent Style article.

If I remember correctly, Simon mentioned that there's different types of thrift shoppers.

One category is the traditional shopper who goes digging through thrift shops.

Another category is the shopper who wants an item in particular, and will go for curated vintage. Basically, someone does the finding for you, and consequently you pay a higher price.

I'm in the latter category. I became attracted to vintage to look for items I can't find RTW or a very particular look I already had in mind.

I was willing to pay more to get a faded denim jacket. I'd never get good fades from being an office warrior.

Then there is the raglan I posted in the illustrations thread. The texture and silhouette wasn't anything I could find RTW these days and instantly reminded me of the Apparel Arts illustrations I love.

The camel hair polo coat also falls into this category. I paid $350 for it, and dry cleaning will run me about $35, which works for me.

RTW Polo coats in camel hair run about $2300, which is why I thought about going used in the first place.

I love the category of curated vintage because the items are generally very high quality with minimal issues and wear, and the price is often still much less than modern RTW. To add, great curated vintage often has no modern counterpart that is comparable in terms of look.


----------



## drpeter

I have plenty of time, being retired, so I can afford to search for things slowly on my own. I would also prefer not to have someone else search things out for me, since I can be more efficient doing that on my own with plenty of time and knowing exactly what I want. Plus, I enjoy the hunt.

As for price, I picked up five excellent polo coats in the last year, made in the UK or in the US, fine vintage quality, good brands, and with the features I like (both double breasted and single breasted, no belts, and with shoulders, various shades of beige including one delightful pinkish beige) for an average cost of $20. Yes, in a year of looking I found five polos -- but the search was also for sports jackets, trousers, suits, shirts, sweaters and shoes. And I found those items as well, ones that suited my criteria and taste. So I think I have done reasonably well, LOL.


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> I have plenty of time, being retired, so I can afford to search for things slowly on my own. I would also prefer not to have someone else search things out for me, since I can be more efficient doing that on my own with plenty of time and knowing exactly what I want. Plus, I enjoy the hunt.
> 
> As for price, I picked up five excellent polo coats in the last year, made in the UK or in the US, fine vintage quality, good brands, and with the features I like (both double breasted and single breasted, no belts, and with shoulders, various shades of beige including one delightful pinkish beige) for an average cost of $20. Yes, in a year of looking I found five polos -- but the search was also for sports jackets, trousers, suits, shirts, sweaters and shoes. And I found those items as well, ones that suited my criteria and taste. So I think I have done reasonably well, LOL.


Woof, that sounds like quite the haul, congratulations on those finds!

I've always wanted to see pictures of members' closets and how they organize them. Mine is shared and quite tiny.

I'm also curious to see if we're the same size. If so, would you be willing to sell me anything you don't wear for sports coats?

I'm a 38R in most modern brands. For me, that means a 21" p2p, and I'm 5'10.


----------



## drpeter

delicious_scent said:


> Woof, that sounds like quite the haul, congratulations on those finds!
> 
> I've always wanted to see pictures of members' closets and how they organize them. Mine is shared and quite tiny.
> 
> I'm also curious to see if we're the same size. If so, would you be willing to sell me anything you don't wear for sports coats?
> 
> I'm a 38R in most modern brands. For me, that means a 21" p2p, and I'm 5'10.


Thank you.

Unfortunately, I am between 40R and 42R, and I am 5'-7". I think my jackets will definitely not fit you.


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am between 40R and 42R, and I am 5'-7". I think my jackets will definitely not fit you.


No worries man, I appreciate the follow up.

With the diversity in your clothing, are there any particular items that you'd consider to be part of a "capsule wardrobe"?

What are your thoughts on the "Paradox of Choice" in relation to clothing? I find it true for myself. If I have too many choices, I end up gravitating towards 'safe' choices in my wardrobe and often ignore the rest.


----------



## drpeter

Personally, I have far too many suits, sports jackets, trousers, etc., to really have any kind of a go-to capsule wardrobe. I do have shirts that will for the most part go with any of the trousers and sport coats I own, but that is because of a certain orientation toward colour and pattern in both shirts and jackets. Likewise, trousers are an easy pairing with the jackets and shirts.

Colour-wise, I tend to lean towards, mid-grey and dark blue flannels and worsteds in suits, along with multiple olives, beiges and khakis, and rich dark browns that blend with these olives and khakis. Shirts are cotton, pima cotton, Sea Island and Egyptian, and some viyella. Pattern-wise, I usually go for solids, herringbones, ticweaves and the occasional bird's eye (especially in sports jackets). I also like checks large and small, district checks and houndstooths with overplaids and windowpanes, mostly in jackets.

An essential minimum wardrobe would be:

Suits: mid-grey three button flannel, a navy blue flannel or worsted, and an olive or tan cotton suit, again three button. If needed, a blue/white or brown/white seersucker cotton suit.

Sports jackets: Navy blue blazers, both three button and DB, light/mid-grey and olive/brown herringbone and ticweave, and a houndstooth in olive, cream and brown with red/rust overpane.

Shirts; White, Blue and Pink OCBD, the same colours in broadcloth, university stripes in OCBD and tattersalls of your choice. Some of these shirts should be short point collars, the rest can be button-down.

Shoes: Oxfords/Balmorals, Brogues, Bluchers, Wingtips, LHS loafers, some in cordovan others in calfskin, an at least one pair somewhere in Scotch grain (pebble grain).

Ties: Personal choices. Mine tend to neat patterns and regimentals in silk, wool ties from Scotland, and solids in all kinds of ties. I must have close to 1000 ties and 100 bowties, so it is hard to choose, LOL. One favourite, a sentimental one, is a Gurkha regimental, mainly based on association with the Regiment of Gurkhas in India.

There is my "capsule" wardrobe -- make of it what you will, LOL.


----------



## drpeter

The other day, I picked up a tobacco brown, 100% cotton sports jacket from Jos A Bank, found at one of the area Goodwills. It is the usual cut with darted front, flap pockets at the hip, double vents, full Bemberg lining and generally clean lines. It was in mint condition with all pockets stitched closed and a shop tag in addition to the Goodwill tag. Nothing especially unusual about the jacket other than the double vents, which are less common than the single vent in the US. The surprise was on the shop tag: It carried a price of $495! I don't think I have ever seen a Jos A Bank cotton jacket that highly priced. My cost: A whopping $5.00. That's a 99% discount, LOL, if the original price on that tag can be trusted.

Lately, I have been looking at various shades of dark/tobacco brown in jacket colour because they combine very nicely with shades of deep reds, olives and cream in shirts, trousers and scarves. I have a few pieces in shades of this nice tobacco brown. Wool flannels and heavier cashmeres, especially, are materials which lend depth and vibrancy to these colours.

Another first was a necktie from Brooks Brothers which had the usual brand label with the BB name and other information (silk, made in the US) on a keeper. But it also had the word "IRREGULAR" (small-sized caps) stitched on to this keeper! I have seen irregulars and seconds marked on the price tag that is attached to an item, but not as part of the brand name label. Maybe it is not so unusual, I found one or two examples on a search.


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> Personally, I have far too many suits, sports jackets, trousers, etc., to really have any kind of a go-to capsule wardrobe. I do have shirts that will for the most part go with any of the trousers and sport coats I own, but that is because of a certain orientation toward colour and pattern in both shirts and jackets. Likewise, trousers are an easy pairing with the jackets and shirts.
> 
> Colour-wise, I tend to lean towards, mid-grey and dark blue flannels and worsteds in suits, along with multiple olives, beiges and khakis, and rich dark browns that blend with these olives and khakis. Shirts are cotton, pima cotton, Sea Island and Egyptian, and some viyella. Pattern-wise, I usually go for solids, herringbones, ticweaves and the occasional bird's eye (especially in sports jackets). I also like checks large and small, district checks and houndstooths with overplaids and windowpanes, mostly in jackets.
> 
> An essential minimum wardrobe would be:
> 
> Suits: mid-grey three button flannel, a navy blue flannel or worsted, and an olive or tan cotton suit, again three button. If needed, a blue/white or brown/white seersucker cotton suit.
> 
> Sports jackets: Navy blue blazers, both three button and DB, light/mid-grey and olive/brown herringbone and ticweave, and a houndstooth in olive, cream and brown with red/rust overpane.
> 
> Shirts; White, Blue and Pink OCBD, the same colours in broadcloth, university stripes in OCBD and tattersalls of your choice. Some of these shirts should be short point collars, the rest can be button-down.
> 
> Shoes: Oxfords/Balmorals, Brogues, Bluchers, Wingtips, LHS loafers, some in cordovan others in calfskin, an at least one pair somewhere in Scotch grain (pebble grain).
> 
> Ties: Personal choices. Mine tend to neat patterns and regimentals in silk, wool ties from Scotland, and solids in all kinds of ties. I must have close to 1000 ties and 100 bowties, so it is hard to choose, LOL. One favourite, a sentimental one, is a Gurkha regimental, mainly based on association with the Regiment of Gurkhas in India.
> 
> There is my "capsule" wardrobe -- make of it what you will, LOL.


Interesting on the 3-button. I always found 3-button suits made people look boxy, but maybe we are thinking of different 3-button suits? Do you have any picture example on the type of 3-button you're referring to?

I've been thinking of grabbing some olive and tan cotton suits myself. I've wondered about how versatile they would be though, I find cotton suits to wear pretty warm. The alternative is linen as well for me.


----------



## drpeter

The three buttons that I have mostly are the 3-roll-2 Trad/Sack variety of the sort made by J Press and O'Connell's. If cotton suits are too warm for you, you could try a cotton/linen blend or even a cotton poly blend provided there is at least 65%-70% cotton in the blend.

Here is an example of the kind of undarted 3-roll-2 sack suit I was talking about. The trousers would be flat front and straight legged with a light taper and have bottom openings which are 8-9 inches. The cuffs would be the traditional 1-3/4" size.


----------



## 215339

drpeter said:


> The three buttons that I have mostly are the 3-roll-2 Trad/Sack variety of the sort made by J Press and O'Connell's. If cotton suits are too warm for you, you could try a cotton/linen blend or even a cotton poly blend provided there is at least 65%-70% cotton in the blend.
> 
> Here is an example of the kind of undarted 3-roll-2 sack suit I was talking about. The trousers would be flat front and straight legged with a light taper and have bottom openings which are 8-9 inches. The cuffs would be the traditional 1-3/4" size.
> 
> View attachment 78909


Ahhh ok, now we are on the same page. I also love 3r2's. I agree about looking into cotton/linen blends, I just found one the other day.

When I thought 3-button, I thought of these variations below


----------



## drpeter

I have those kinds as well. But it never felt or looked boxy to me. Perhaps this is because I am neither tall, nor possessed of an especially long torso!


----------



## Flairball

Blues and a Maybe, for me.

Hit a couple of thrift shops last week, and found absolutely nothing in my size. There was a beautiful DB grey striped suit that was about 3 sizes too small, and a few tweed overcoats that were marginally too small, but still too small. Oh well.

As for the maybe, I am awaiting an eBay purchase that may be a winner. Ordered a BB DB blazer which should fit. The only drawback; wool blend. Once it arrives I will assess it and decide if it stays or gets passed along.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday's purchases from a community thrift shop: 

I picked up a really well-cut Nino Cerutti business suit, very faint stripes on a dark grey background. Classically cut and made in the USA, this would be appropriate for most occasions that require a suit. Cost: $2.50. I also picked up a three-button Stafford black dinner jacket with notched lapels, obviously an orphaned one. This would be great to pair with khakis, jeans, etc., for an occasional rule-breaker look, which I have come to enjoy, LOL. Cost: $1.00. Can't go wrong at these prices.


----------



## rlp271

drpeter said:


> Yesterday's purchases from a community thrift shop:
> 
> I picked up a really well-cut Nino Cerutti business suit, very faint stripes on a dark grey background. Classically cut and made in the USA, this would be appropriate for most occasions that require a suit. Cost: $2.50. I also picked up a three-button Stafford black dinner jacket with notched lapels, obviously an orphaned one. This would be great to pair with khakis, jeans, etc., for an occasional rule-breaker look, which I have come to enjoy, LOL. Cost: $1.00. Can't go wrong at these prices.


I think I need to spend more time in thrift shops. I haven't had a lot of luck whenever I've looked. Most things I find are too large. After looking further up thread, it looks like we are about the same size. I'm 5'8" and between a 40R and 42R.


----------



## drpeter

rlp271 said:


> I think I need to spend more time in thrift shops. I haven't had a lot of luck whenever I've looked. Most things I find are too large. After looking further up thread, it looks like we are about the same size. I'm 5'8" and between a 40R and 42R.


Yes, the way to do thrifting successfully is to do it frequently and widely. This is easy for me now since I am retired and my time, although devoted to various projects and hobbies, is very flexible. I visit multiple thrift shops in this general area, and I do so quite often.


----------



## TimF

drpeter said:


> Yes, the way to do thrifting successfully is to do it frequently and widely. This is easy for me now since I am retired and my time, although devoted to various projects and hobbies, is very flexible. I visit multiple thrift shops in this general area, and I do so quite often.


I am amazed at the number of quality woollens you find for a song. In my experience high quality wool suits or trousers either have moth bites or stains, or they go for $20+.


----------



## drpeter

TimF said:


> I am amazed at the number of quality woollens you find for a song. In my experience high quality wool suits or trousers either have moth bites or stains, or they go for $20+.


Other than being lucky, I can say that the place where I find quality woollens is a community thrift shop where the prices are very low. For the last couple of years they have had a deal: Any three articles of clothing -- 2 or 3 (with vest) components of a suit, or any 3 of shirts, T shirts, sweaters, trousers, shorts, etc. -- can be bought for $2.50. That is pretty spectacular, don't you think? This is better than Goodwill, where jackets are $10 and suits $15. Sweaters, shirts and trousers at Goodwill range from $5 to $9.


----------



## TimF

drpeter said:


> Other than being lucky, I can say that the place where I find quality woollens is a community thrift shop where the prices are very low. For the last couple of years they have had a deal: Any three articles of clothing -- 2 or 3 (with vest) components of a suit, or any 3 of shirts, T shirts, sweaters, trousers, shorts, etc. -- can be bought for $2.50. That is pretty spectacular, don't you think? This is better than Goodwill, where jackets are $10 and suits $15. Sweaters, shirts and trousers at Goodwill range from $5 to $9.


The thrift gods do indeed smile on you Dr.! Last I recall was finding a 3 piece bespoke grey flannel suit (not sure if it was striped or not), which fit me to a T and is comfortable, but sadly has mothholes in a few too many places. Scrolling through eBay, and it's the same landscape. Vintage woollens of quality make, undamaged, unstained, cannot be had for a pittance. So you are very lucky to have that community shop!


----------



## Tweedlover

I still enjoy popping onto our 2 local thrift shops on occasion, (found several items in the past year I enjoy including a leather jacket). But, now that I'm retired, I have little need for further clothing when my closet(s) are already over-flowing. If you want to give each piece a decent run during a season, you can only stock so many pieces.


----------



## Flairball

I will call this a thrifting win. The sleeves will need to be let out a wee bit, but I’ll need to have new buttons sewn on, anyway.


----------



## drpeter

I found a NOS three-piece corduroy suit at Goodwill yesterday in a colour that I had long been searching for. It is a medium chestnut, not quite as dark or reddish as rust. The fit is excellent and I do not need any alterations. Classic, timeless cut, flat front trousers. I don't care much about wearing this assemblage as a three-piece suit, I mainly wanted it for the jacket, and of course I can use the trousers, or even the waistcoat, separately. The jacket will make a great accompaniment for grey flannels.

And it must be synchronicity, I also found a lovely pair of 100% wool, medium-weight grey flannels, a perfect fit for me, at our community thrift shop where I have found many bargains. The price was irresistible. There was some stitching near the right pocket that had come loose, and my tailor fixed it for me in hours. The trousers look great, drape beautifully, and best of all, the fit and style is classic Trad. Flat front, plain bottoms, slanted side pockets, and a very nice rise, 12". I think it is too close in terms of length to my inseam to try and put cuffs on it, and I do not want to put 1" cuffs, which is the most that the material would allow for. No big deal.

The suit cost me $15 and the grey flannels a whopping $1.00.


----------



## drpeter

Today's find thirfting: An almost mint pair of Allen Edmonds Sanford walnut cap-toe shoes, with brogueing and medallions on the toe-caps. The material is burnished walnut calfskin (according to the 2011 AE catalogue online) and the single oak leather soles are 360 degree Goodyear welted construction. The soles show slight wear, but the stacked-leather heels with an outer layer of rubber show none. There are no creases on the uppers or the toes. The leather is soft and the insides are also lined in soft, light-tan leather. These Sanfords are now out of production. Mine have the older five-eyelet construction, which I like. They are a lovely, beautifully made pair which retails around $350 when new. I have been looking in recent months for light-to-medium brown shoes, in walnut or chestnut tones. I particularly like the way these shoes go with navy blue suits or trousers. I put AE shoe trees in these Sanfords as soon as I got them home! They look elegant now, even before a refurbishing. These will get a conditioning and a nice polishing with Saphir products. 

An image of the Sanford cap-toe in walnut taken from a website is below -- note that the shoe in the picture has only four eyelets, but it's otherwise identical to my pair. My cost: $10 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

Here's a video on the AE Sanfords. I plan to do something along these lines tomorrow:


----------



## Peak and Pine

drpeter said:


> Today's find thirfting: An almost mint pair of Allen Edmonds Sanford walnut cap-toe shoes, with brogueing and medallions on the toe-caps. The material is burnished walnut calfskin (according to the 2011 AE catalogue online) and the single oak leather soles are 360 degree Goodyear welted construction. The soles show slight wear, but the stacked-leather heels with an outer layer of rubber show none. There are no creases on the uppers or the toes. The leather is soft and the insides are also lined in soft, light-tan leather. These Sanfords are now out of production. Mine have the older five-eyelet construction, which I like. They are a lovely, beautifully made pair which retails around $350 when new. I have been looking in recent months for light-to-medium brown shoes, in walnut or chestnut tones. I particularly like the way these shoes go with navy blue suits or trousers. I put AE shoe trees in these Sanfords as soon as I got them home! They look elegant now, even before a refurbishing. These will get a conditioning and a nice polishing with Saphir products.
> 
> An image of the Sanford cap-toe in walnut taken from a website is below -- note that the shoe in the picture has only four eyelets, but it's otherwise identical to my pair. My cost: $10 plus tax.
> 
> View attachment 84607


Forays into the underworld of discarded goods for me are few and far between, but I precede you in this particular instance, a pair of walnut Sanfords ten or so years ago for $8 (I write this stuff down) in almost my size, needed a stretch, put away and have yet to wear. Watched your video, whadda bore, skip the Saphir hype, most creams you might use on your face will conditioner the leather, fret not over a nick or scratch and pile on the Kiwi. Most importantly, which the video guy neglected to narrate tho he could be seen with a paint brush doing something, is to edge dress, black or brown dye for this, keep on hand, apply with a Q tip. Congrats on your find.


----------



## drpeter

Peak and Pine said:


> Forays into the underworld of discarded goods for me are few and far between, but I precede you in this particular instance, a pair of walnut Sanfords ten or so years ago for $8 (I write this stuff down) in almost my size, needed a stretch, put away and have yet to wear. Watched your video, whadda bore, skip the Saphir hype, most creams you might use on your face will conditioner the leather, fret not over a nick or scratch and pile on the Kiwi. Most importantly, which the video guy neglected to narrate tho he could be seen with a paint brush doing something, is to edge dress, black or brown dye for this, keep on hand, apply with a Q tip. Congrats on your find.


Thanks, bro! Good advice on the edge dressing, but the chap in the video was using something white, wasn't he? I have some Saphir stuff, and also some other, more commonly found brands of creams and polishes, and I think they all work fairly well. I had read so much about Saphir from the shoe cognoscenti, so I decided to try it and bought some. I am not sure I have the skill to tell the difference between a Saphir-treated shoe and a Kelly-treated shoe (Kelly's is the stuff my local cobbler sells, LOL, it is pretty good too, and for some reason Kiwi is hard to find here in this little burg). But once I got the Saphir, I thought I might as well use it! I like it, but of course, there is a big price difference between Kelly and Saphir.


----------



## ran23

cloudy today in the low 60's. A Cashmere V-neck sweater in dark blue in my mailbox. so nice.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> cloudy today in the low 60's. A Cashmere V-neck sweater in dark blue in my mailbox. so nice.


How nice! Which company/shop/brand?


----------



## ran23

this was a ebay offer, Bank's Traveler Collection, 100% Cashmere.


----------



## drpeter

Great. I hope you enjoy wearing it.


----------



## ran23

$16.00 Offer was hard to pass, Wore it walking this morning, 50 F outside then.


----------



## drpeter

Today's thrift shop find: A very nice, beautifully faded pair of Murray's Toggery Nantucket Red shorts, made in USA of 100% cotton. This pair has side seam pockets, a coin pocket on the right and two hip pockets. Lightly worn and laundered, perfect for summer wear. I do have a pair of Murray's trousers in the same material. On the shop's website, a pair of shorts like this costs around $75. My cost: $4.

Images below. The M logo is on the waistband of my shorts, but not the "classic clutch" label


----------



## drpeter

Fortune must favour those who venture out and drive through Wisconsin spring snow and freezing drizzle to the thrift shops. Today, Goodwill gave me a very nice pair of brown leather, Eastland boat shoes, made in Freeport, Maine. With an unusual detail -- thick lugged Vibram soles, in that yellow rubber that is very hard-wearing. They fit me perfectly and appear to be lightly worn. A bit of conditioner and a good brushing should make them look fabulous. I tried to find some examples for Eastland boat shoes with Vibram soles, but I could not. The following image is from a different brand, but captures the look of my pair quite adequately. Cost: $8.00 plus tax.


----------



## Clintotron

drpeter said:


> Fortune must favour those who venture out and drive through Wisconsin spring snow and freezing drizzle to the thrift shops. Today, Goodwill gave me a very nice pair of brown leather, Eastland boat shoes, made in Freeport, Maine. With an unusual detail -- thick lugged Vibram soles, in that yellow rubber that is very hard-wearing. They fit me perfectly and appear to be lightly worn. A bit of conditioner and a good brushing should make them look fabulous. I tried to find some examples for Eastland boat shoes with Vibram soles, but I could not. The following image is from a different brand, but captures the look of my pair quite adequately. Cost: $8.00 plus tax.
> 
> View attachment 85479


Wonderful find. I'm sure they offer more slip resistance than the rest for those of us that actually do wear those near the water.


----------



## drpeter

Thank you. Actually, I have no idea how these shoes will perform with slip resistance. This is my first Vibram sole boat shoe, so I'll have to test it out, come spring. Or summer, since the snow is still on the ground up here in the tundra.


----------



## Oviatt

I just found a black silk grosgrain tuxedo vest (the open backed kind the French call a _gilet frac_) from Brooks Brothers for $10 at a charity shop. Covered buttons unlike the holes for studs the white tie ones have. I am more of a cummerbund guy, really, but I do have a tuxedo with grosgrain lapels which will go nicely with this. Now, if only I had a party to attend..... May have to throw one.


----------



## drpeter

Nice find! And yes, I'd suggest throwing a party yourself -- why not?


----------



## Oviatt

drpeter said:


> Nice find! And yes, I'd suggest throwing a party yourself -- why not?


----------



## drpeter

That is exceedingly lovely. And ten dollars, to boot. Congratulations on a great find!


----------



## ran23

Got a Etro Tie in Burgundy Paisley, hand made Italian. SaveASuit on ebay.


----------



## drpeter

Acquired recently from Goodwill: a Dillard's house brand herringbone sports jacket, 100% camelhair, in a classic cut with medium lapels, flap pockets at the hip and a single back vent. This jacket was made in Philadelphia by a company named PBM which supplies garments to department stores. The jacket is in mint condition as far as I can tell, even the pockets were still sewn shut. The grey, blue and cream herringbone cloth has a light blue window pane. It also has a soft hand which is typical of camelhair in this sportcoat weight, and it drapes well. Cost: $10 plus tax.


----------



## Oviatt

I just found a sixties (?) striped blazer from a haberdashery of my youth (Atkinson's on Lake Avenue in Pasadena) for $8 at a charity shop. It is at the cleaner's now but as soon as I get it back I will post pics. I always dry clean thrifted finds so they do not bring moths/moth eggs into my closets.


----------



## drpeter

Congratulations. Look forward to seeing those photos.


----------



## Clintotron

Oviatt said:


> I just found a sixties (?) striped blazer from a haberdashery of my youth (Atkinson's on Lake Avenue in Pasadena) for $8 at a charity shop. It is at the cleaner's now but as soon as I get it back I will post pics. I always dry clean thrifted finds so they do not bring moths/moth eggs into my closets.


Does this get rid of the "eau de thrift" fragrance?


----------



## drpeter

Clintotron said:


> Does this get rid of the "eau de thrift" fragrance?


I can't decide whether the _eau de vendange _(or is it _eau de friperie_, just trying out French words here to find the _mot juste_, LOL) is to my liking or not. So, of late, I have not been dry cleaning my finds from the thrift shops. It's rather like the musty scent of old books, which I love, being a book collector. So far I have not had any issues that I know of, and I have cedar blocks in my closet.


----------



## Clintotron

drpeter said:


> I can't decide whether the _eau de vendange _(or is it _eau de friperie_, just trying out French words here to find the _mot juste_, LOL) is to my liking or not. So, of late, I have not been dry cleaning my finds from the thrift shops. It's rather like the musty scent of old books, which I love, being a book collector. So far I have not had any issues that I know of, and I have cedar blocks in my closet.


I've been rained on a time or two and it usually conjures up a stronger smell of Fritos. And not in a good way. Could just be wool. Could be the sweet kiss of time and dust. I can't say for sure.


----------



## drpeter

I haven't eaten Fritos in so long, I have forgotten what they smell like. What a journey, from thrifted clothes to the smell of Fritos!

"The sweet kiss of time and dust". Very nice. You must be the famed poet laureate of Louisiana...


----------



## Clintotron

drpeter said:


> I haven't eaten Fritos in so long, I have forgotten what they smell like. What a journey, from thrifted clothes to the smell of Fritos!
> 
> "The sweet kiss of time and dust". Very nice. You must be the famed poet laureate of Louisiana...


That would be PooPoo Broussard (look him up). I'm just his meager understudy.


----------



## ran23

Just got a light blue plaid Bonobos shirt in the mail, ebay. soft cotton for the summer.


----------



## drpeter

Picked up a beautful, plaid 100% wool Pendleton sport coat, made in the US, from a thrift shop, very unstructured but fully lined with gigantic lapels (4.5" at the widest point) and deep double vents in the back. It is as comfortable as a cardigan, and fits nicely for me over a medium-thick sweater. It would be marginally loose over a shirt. Definitely for very casual wear, at home or even outside (popped collar with a solid colour scarf), and perfect for those Zoom events when a small degree of formality might be nice. Cost: $10 plus tax.


----------



## Oviatt

Back from the cleaners, my jacket from Atkinson's:


----------



## Oviatt

Atkinson's was in Newport Beach and Pasadena and had the best of traditional men's haberdashery along with West Coast prep stuff like Reyn Spooners. This jacket a bit of an outlier which makes me love it even more. Later, At Ease opened in Pasadena as there has always been a strong tie between Newport and Pasadena/San Marino.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oviatt said:


> Back from the cleaners, my jacket from Atkinson's:
> View attachment 86287
> 
> View attachment 86288


This is for summer wear? Is it wool? It has the appearance of an orphan. While it's acceptable to have a stand alone jacket with pin stripes, they're almost always of linen or cotton. Hack off those buttons and replace with white or mother-of-pearl. A fifteen minute job even if you've never done it before. If you can't find the buttons, I'll send you a pair.


----------



## Oviatt

Wool/linen mix, half-lined. It may have been part of a suit but I will only ever wear it with jeans, ironically. Great idea about the buttons! I am on it! There is a great tailor supply store in the garment district where I live that has everything but thanks for the offer!


----------



## drlivingston

Who would donate this to a thrift store??????


----------



## Peak and Pine

drlivingston said:


> Who would donate this to a thrift store??????


The horse, just before he ran off?

Whadda find.
How does it feel, topping yourself? And who knew they made equestrian stuff, like finding out Brioni makes lawn mowers


----------



## fishertw

Peak and Pine said:


> The horse, just before he ran off?
> 
> Whadda find.
> How does it feel, topping yourself? And who knew they made equestrian stuff, like finding out Brioni makes lawn mowers


Somehow, I already knew that Hermes made saddles. Seems like I had an encounter with that fact a couple of years ago and was as surprised then as you seem by this one. Wonders never cease.


----------



## drpeter

It's almost akin to my surprise when I first discovered, as a young lad aeons ago, that the initials of a BSA bicycle referred to Birmingham Small Arms. They made motorcycles too. Here's the head badge for the bicycle, sure enough it has rifles on it -- I probably did not look at it closely enough back then!


----------



## ran23

Just got in a J Crew Blue/grey check l/s check, nice fit for the summer. also a Brooks Fair Isle sweater for a few sea
sons away. 






























































































































































































































Just


----------



## drpeter

@ran23 There is a large blank area below your comment, so I am wondering if you were trying to post a picture. Is the l/s check referring to a long sleeve shirt?


----------



## ran23

I am running all utilities and A/V, not sure what is causing that. 































































































































































































































Just


----------



## Clintotron

I see what appears to be a ton of "enters" followed by the word "Just". Maybe something is auto-pasting into the reply field?


----------



## drpeter

It's possible that the picture's outline frame got posted but not the picture itself. Perhaps you can do an edit on each of the two posts with the large blank field, then place your cursor on that field and left click to see if you can get an outline. Next simply hit the delete key, if needed repeatedly, to see if the blank space disappears. If it does then delete the whole post. Repeat for the second one. 
Even if you can't get rid of the space, deleting the post will take the whole thing out. This could have happened because some pictures simply cannot be copied and pasted.


----------



## drpeter

Tdoay's thrift shop finds:

A Lands' End sports jacket, made in Portugal from the old days, 100% soft, heavy camelhair in a large check/plaid houndstooth pattern, cream, brown and olive. Fully lined with a two button front, definitely a Fall and Winter jacket. Perfect fit, the inside lining of one of the sleeves has come partly detached -- this can be easily fixed by my tailor.

A made for De Byle's (a Wisconsin men's shop from the old days) suit from the Wall Street Collection, 100% wool, DB jacket and pleated and cuffed trousers, again a perfect fit.
The sportcoat and suit are both in mint condition, barely worn if that.

The local thrift has three clothing items for $2.50 and the suit and sportcoat together counted as three items. So total outlay was $2.50 plus tax for suit and sportcoat!


----------



## ran23

I got a deal on Heat teck tops (Uniqlo) coming in. Also reloaded my browser. maybe all good now.


----------



## ran23

Just got in my first pair of Cotton Hiltl pleated chinos. 34 x 28. I thought they were high rise, and I don't own any 28 inseams. but the fit works. Looks like a pain to iron.


----------



## Peak and Pine

ran23 said:


> ... the fit works. Looks like a pain to iron.


Awwwww.
Look on it as god's work. The Lord wants you crisp.


----------



## fred johnson

Just picked up a pair of BB Advantage chinos, clark fit in my size. NWOT,good fit, well made in decent weight cotton, $12. I am a Bills or JD M1 man and have never tried these so I will see how it goes with them in the less baggy but full enough fit.


----------



## drpeter

Great that you found those BBs. I have some BB cotton poplins and khakis picked up NWOT from thrifts at under $10 apiece. It was some time ago so I can't remember if they were Advantage trousers. But they fit well, and I think the rise was fine for me, very comfortable. What's more to the point, they were only slightly tapered -- and I prefer straight legs or minimal taper, not the more recent, leg-hugging style.


----------



## ran23

My black denim is from my CA ,Mervyn's day. Picked up some Levi 599 Black denim NWOT. bay


----------



## drpeter

Recently I found a very nice, dark olive raincoat made in Japan at a local thrift shop. Perfect fit and simple construction. French style flap-front with buttons hidden inside, two angled hip pockets with flaps, and the coat itself slightly longer than the knees. It is 77% cotton and 23% polyester. The label inside simply says Perma-Press and has a logo that is a globe. No other names or details. It must have had a warm lining at some point, since there is a zip attachment which runs around the inside of the coat. As it is now, it is right for rain wear during late spring, summer and early fall. Cost $10 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

Some recent thrift shops finds:

A lovely RL "Lauren" sports jacket, the first I have picked up that is made in China. I thought it was time to give China a try, LOL. The cloth is a small houndstooth pattern in light blue, cream, brown and dark blue. The material is 52% silk and 48% wool, so definitely a jacket for warmer temperatures. The lapels are of medium width, and the jacket has a two-button front with flap pockets and a single vent in the back. The fit is quite good, except for one thing: There are slight divots at the top of both shoulders although the width of the jacket's shoulders is correct for my body. This is not going to be of great concern to me, given that the cost was $19 plus tax, and the whole point of buying this jacket was to see how well it would wear, given the Chinese manufacturer.

A Cricketeer sportcoat ( mis-spelt, a person who plays the game is a cricketer) in light grey 100% wool herringbone, a favourite cloth of mine. It has a two-button closure, patch flap pockets at the hip, and a welt breast pocket, a single vent in the back. It is made in the USA. Fits me well, no changes needed. Cost $10 plus tax.

A Brooks Brothers 346 grey Prince of Wales check with a red overpane. It's 100% wool, lightweight flannel, and has fairly standard construction -- two-button front, flap pockets, single vent in the back. This jacket is made in Chile. Again, a good fit. Cost: $10 plus tax.

Assorted neckties. Two pairs of shoes of some interest: The first was an English-made pair of derby shoes by Marlowe the Bootmaker (I could find nothing on this maker, so any help would be appreciated). It is well-made, and not heavily worn, with black calfskin that has not cracked or split, just lightly creased. Very comfortable. so I look forward to wearing it. Cost $11 plus tax. The second was a pair of American-made white bucks with the classic red rubber (crepe?) sole and the Jos A Banks label -- not sure which manufacturer would have made these for Banks. It is mildly dirty, which is perfect. It's lined inside with leather.This is my first pair of white bucks, so this summer will be a time of experimenting with these shoes. The fit is almost fine, but not quite! There is some slight looseness in the back, and it can be easily fixed with inserts inside the heel counters, or a thicker pair of socks.


----------



## drpeter

I must report my Memorial Day weekend finds. Three 100% worsted wool, US-made, business suits picked up from a community thrift shop at their incredible standing sale price: Each suit counts as two items out of a set of three items of clothing in any combination, with the cost of all three being $2.50. So a jacket, a pair of trousers and a shirt, or a suit and a shirt, or any such combination would all come under this deal. Effectively, then, my suits cost $2.50 each, actually slightly less, since I also added a third item, like a shirt, a polo or slacks, with each suit. I have not seen a better thrift shop deal, with the exception of a summer sale last year from another community vintage shop with Pima cotton polo shirts at 85 cents apiece. It's sartorially bracing to be in a little college town, LOL. Here are descriptions of the suits:

Austin Reed -- muted dark blue check with a muted, dusty red window pane; Nino Cerruti -- dark brown with very faint stripes; and a No-Label model -- dark blue/grey with faint, thin teal and cream stripes, an inch apart. The trousers on the Austin Reed have forward double pleats, but the others are flat-front. Rises were 11"-12" on all three pairs of trousers. All three suits are fully lined and mid-weight, perhaps the one sans label slightly heavier. The quality of these suits is fair to good. They are serviceable garments, and will do the job. The most important quality of these suits is that they fit me very well. I had to reduce the trouser length in all cases (I had my tailor add turn-ups on the one with pleats) and take in the waist in two of the three pairs of trousers by about 1"-2".


----------



## ran23

I got a Brooks Camel Hair Blazer in 40-R. too bad I like the leather buttons on my 38 Nordstrom. What a pain to sit there and change them over.


----------



## drpeter

ran23 said:


> I got a Brooks Camel Hair Blazer in 40-R. too bad I like the leather buttons on my 38 Nordstrom. What a pain to sit there and change them over.


Hmm, couldn't you simply buy a set of leather buttons for the blazer? Or perhaps the 38 Nordstrom no longer fits you. I think there are online sources (or even eBay) for leather buttons. I do remember buying them for some tweed jackets aeons ago, but I may be wrong about current availability.

I have mentioned this elsewhere, but one of my methods for finding good buttons is to buy a blazer or sportcoat with the buttons I like and want (the blazer can be in any size or made of any material, those details are unimportant) from a thrift shop. For a few dollars, or slightly more, you can pick one up, then use those buttons and recycle the jacket from which you took the buttons.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday's thrift shop find: A very nice pair of US-made Bostonian cap-toe shoes with brogueing. The calfskin is very soft and the fit is extraordinary -- it must have been made for someone with feet identical to mine. The shoes have very little wear and the heel stack is barely worn in. No scuffs or scratches either. I don't have black shoes with brogueing, so I am pleased to have found these. Cost: $10 plus tax. Here is a picture of some shoes from the net that are identical to mine:


----------



## drpeter

This Goodwill find is a first for me! I have found many fine examples of Pendleton garments in many thrift shops -- wool shirts most commonly, but also unconstructed sports coats, sweaters, and cardigans. But yesterday, I found a pair of 100% wool US-made, midweight trousers in a muted olive, brown and rust check, in mint condition. It's high-rise and has a flat front with cuffs. Slanted pockets and straight-cut legs. These trousers were in the clearance section, and therefore cost $1.99 plus tax. They would be perfect in the Fall with a blazer or tweed sportcoat.


----------



## drpeter

Today's community thrift shop find: I picked up a NOS khaki field shirt (likely WWII US Army) in mint condition with no label, but a tag with the usual military style information (Shirt, Field, Khaki, etc.) and made by the Doberman Company, with the pattern date as 1944. The shirt is an 8 oz cotton twill, and has two front breast pockets with flap and button, a closure with seven buttons, a long point collar pressed to look like a camp collar, and vents on either side at the shirt tail with the corners rounded. It has long sleeves.There is also a single patch above the right pocket, which I have since discovered is a WWII Honorable Discharge Patch which allows the owner to continue wearing his uniform for 30 days after discharge. Here is the patch, I think it is called a "Ruptured Duck":











This will be a great shirt to wear over a T shirt. and a pair of olive drab chinos. It's the first time I have seen a shirt with this specific patch on it.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

My younger brother lives in Kissimmee. On a visit 15 years ago he stopped into a Goodwill store while we were on the way to the grocery store. I asked him what he was dropping off, (he is an antique dealer and has been selling on ebay as well since it started).

He was on the lookout for Little e Levis.....oh gawd I thought. Well he found 2 pair, 28 x 32 and they sold within 10 days to a gent in Japan for over $300 per pair....they've dropped in value since I am told.

Funny thing is in spite of my initial horror of being there I started looking around. I found a lovely HSM trench in a gorgeous taupe color, like new, with liner for $8.99. I left it on the rack. I'm from Upstate NY so it would be perfect for two to three season wear. 

Back home I kept thinking about that damn coat and mentioned my regret on a subsequent call one day.

Four months later he's up for a visit at my front door wearing the coat!!

It lasted several years of heavy use.

So yes in my travels across NYS I'll stop in stores occaisonally.


----------



## drpeter

Today's find from Goodwill: A nice pair of Allen Edmonds cedar shoe trees with the older brass plate and older-style logo, for $1.99 plus tax. They are perfect for a recently thrifted pair of AE Wicklow loafers -- so I put them into those loafers as soon as I got home.


----------



## peterc

Fantastic and amazing fitting USA made brown/red/green muted glen plaid sport coat. Fits like it was made for me. $22.00.

And, 3 ties, all about 4" wide and all in near perfect condition: USA made Brooks; Charvet; and a Halston.

I'm on the fence about narrowing them....thoughts?


----------



## Peak and Pine

peterc said:


> ...three ties, all about 4" wide and all in near perfect condition... *I'm on the fence about narrowing them....thoughts?*


The fact that you asked has me thinking you'd probably like to. Narrowing a tie is one of the simpler tailoring tasks and I'll share with you here how to do it.

Open up an empty cereal box or the like and lay a tie whose width you like diagonally across the unprinted side, trace and cut out. Necktie cloth contains a single seam, about half way along it's length, somewhere between 26 and 28 inches up. This divides front from back. You only narrow the front. So your cereal box template will only go to that seam.

Open up the project tie. It is loosely sewn with see'able stitching. Snip every other one, up to the dividing seam, then lay open the front, lift and flap the interfacing up and out of the way while you press the tie flat with an iron. (Reminder: you're working from the inside). Now bring the interfacing back down flat, place template atop, center it, trace around it, then cut at the trace lines.

Iron a small lip along one side of the unfurled tie. Fold the other side up over the newly cut interface, then the lipped side over that. Hand sew the sides together with a long top stitch (40 stitches maybe, you can do it).Catch the stitch into the underlying interfacing every 6 stitches or so.


----------



## peterc

Thank you, but I send all my tie repair to Tiecrafters in NYC. Amazing people.


----------



## peterc

Forgot to mention that the jacket was a Corbin.


----------



## Peak and Pine

peterc said:


> Thank you, but I send all my tie repair to Tiecrafters in NYC. Amazing people.


But no where near the amazement you'd enjoy if you did it yourself. Whatever.


----------



## drpeter

New purchases, all from local thrifts:

A couple of wool sportcoats cut in the classic sixties style, natural shoulders, short side vents, half-clover lapels, two buttons on cuffs and one with a three button front, the other with two, A black and drak green houndstooth pattern on on jacket, and a black and deep red check pattern on the other. Both fit me perfectly. $15 each.

A collection of US-made silk ties, and one Italian-made, among them a few Robert Talbotts, which I love acquiring and wearing (I have about a dozen now, all thrifted). Cost $2 per tie.

A very lovely, dove grey, US-made Botany 500 suit in what seems to me to be a fine fresco cloth, with lapels slightly wider than medium, and with padded shoulders which look fine, but appear definitely present when you put your hand on the shoulder. The trousers are flat front and much longer in the legs than what I need, so I should be able to have Mr Vang do a 1-3/4" cuff, which he actually approves of. In a rare display of feeling, he did tell me once that the wider cuff is in good taste, LOL. The suit is close to mint, although it may have been worn once or twice. I wonder a little about the cloth because I noticed some wrinkles and fresco cloth, being woven from high-twist yarn, is usually resistant to wrinkling. So it could be a wool/linen mixture, like Irish poplin. Anyway, perfect for the summer. Cost: An unbelievable $2.50. At that price I am happy with the padded shoulders and the wrinkles! I'll check with Mr Vang to see if he can take out the shoulder padding and still retain the structural balance and appearance of the jacket.


----------



## ran23

I got in a pair of AE Maxfield loafers in black. Heels have little wear, happy. $14.00 bay


----------



## drpeter

Today from Goodwill. a pair of Sebago kiltie tassel loafers, made in USA, medium brown leather uppers and rubber soles. It is in never-worn, mint condition, and still has that new shoe smell. My size exactly, and a very comfortable fit. Cost $9.99 plus tax.

Late edit: Here's a picture of the model I found at Goodwill -- it is an image from the Internet:


----------



## drpeter

And one more pair of kiltie tassel loafers found at a thrift shop today: This time they are GH Bass Weejuns, Made in USA. Light wear on the soles, no scratches or scuffs on the deep burgundy calfskin uppers. The surprising thing was that they are marked as 8.5 D inside the shoe, yet fit me very comfortably, although I am a 9D. No complaints! The picture below is from the web, but my pair is very similar:

Late edit: The cost was $12 plus tax.


----------



## ran23

A L/S RL cotton Polo for Autumn in deep red.


----------



## drpeter

Yesterday I found a Brooks Brothers 100% cotton tan suit at a thrift shop. The suit has the 346 label and is made in Italy. It has a three-button jacket, cut on the generous side, and with padded shoulders. The trouser have reverse pleats, and cuffs. The cloth is a soft tan and quite lightweight. I will have to make some adjustments to the trousers, taking in the waist an inch or so, and shortening the length by an inch. The jacket sleeves need shortening as well, again by an inch. The shoulders look more pronounced than many of the suits I own, and I have not made up my mind about whether it is worth the effort to alter the shoulders. Cost of suit: $5 plus tax.


----------



## drpeter

Another recent thrifting find: A Joseph and Roberts pinstripe sportcoat in sky blue and white. It looks like seersucker, but is actually a densely-packed, narrow stripe. The material is 100% cotton. Just the right fit for me, but then I am fortunate in that OTR clothes fit me very well. Two-button closure, half-lined, with white buttons, single back vent, and a nice drape.

Late edit: The jacket is US made, and my cost was $3.00


----------



## drpeter

Yet more good things from the thrifts for lucky me: _Five _pairs, no fewer, of quality shoe trees. Three of these pairs are made of unvarnished cedar wood, and they look virtually new, with no scratches or blemishes visible anywhere. One pair has the Dayton's shop label on each member of the pair. The fourth pair is made of polished/varnished wood, and is a dark burgundy in colour. It has the old-fashioned Florsheim insignia on the heel "pommel" (for want of a better word). The fifth pair is made of some sort of forged iron or perhaps pewter. They have a silver matte surface, and there are no labels on them. They came inside a pair of Italian-made Bostonian captoe oxfords, black calfskin, medium wear. The cedar wood trees were $3 per pair, so $9 in total. The Florsheim pair was $4. And the Bostonian metal trees were free inside the shoes that cost $6. So a total outlay of $19 for five pairs of shoe trees and a nice pair of Italian-made shoes. A pretty decent price all told, especially when considering the fact that a single pair of brand new cedar shoe trees can cost $25-$35. These trees have all now been placed inside my recently-bought shoes. I might take out the burgundy pair and do a bit of polishing to brighten the looks of the pair, perhaps with a neutral wood polish of some sort. Your suggestions on polish are most welcome. I like caring for my shoes, it's half the fun of owning a quality pair, LOL.

Here is what the Florsheim "pommel" looks like (image from the web):


----------



## ran23

Trying a pair of J Crew Navy Chinos. A bit trim for my liking. 7 1/2 leg opening. Really have to find a pair that work for me. ebay


----------



## Tweedlover

Early this year I picked up a tan Wrangler snap button canvas shirt at out local Goodwill, which am glad to say have started wearing again now that colder weather had arrived. Anyhoo, was watching the premier of Yellowstone tonight and noted that 1 of their chief characters wore the exact same shirt in several scenes. First time I can recall seeing a TV actor costumed in an article of clothing identical to some piece I owned.


----------



## Oviatt

Today I found a classic tweed jacket made by Lands End--I didn't know they did this kind if tailoring. It goes really well with this Polo tie I already own.


----------



## Oviatt

Tweedlover said:


> Early this year I picked up a tan Wrangler snap button canvas shirt at out local Goodwill, which am glad to say have started wearing again now that colder weather had arrived. Anyhoo, was watching the premier of Yellowstone tonight and noted that 1 of their chief characters wore the exact same shirt in several scenes. First time I can recall seeing a TV actor costumed in an article of clothing identical to some piece I owned.


In Burbank, CA, there is a second hand store called It's a Wrap that sells clothing used in movies--amazing what you see there and interesting to think who wore it.... Thrift stores in tinsel town regularly have clothing from the stars like the custom shirt made for Raymond Burr that I once found. Swims on my 40 Regular frame but fun to own nonetheless.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
... and I have a pair of Gorky boots owned and worn by President George H. W. Bush (the good one), found in a carton of donated goods delivered from the back of a secret service van in Kennebunk, Maine which is next to Kennebunkport and where there is an Episcopal Church of which my brother was the summer rector. That was the pipeline to my boots. They fit mostly, but a wee narrow.


----------



## Oldsarge

Gorky's! Congratulations.


----------



## triklops55

Oviatt said:


> In Burbank, CA, there is a second hand store called It's a Wrap that sells clothing used in movies--amazing what you see there and interesting to think who wore it.... Thrift stores in tinsel town regularly have clothing from the stars like the custom shirt made for Raymond Burr that I once found. Swims on my 40 Regular frame but fun to own nonetheless.
> View attachment 92759


That store is a bit overpriced but I do like to visit it when in town to see what they have. I once found a pair of pants made for Denzel Washington there, and an overcoat with a cheat sheet stuffed in the pocket for Nathan Fillion's lines from the show "Castle."


----------

